# Non-SE Michigan Weather Thread



## Mark Oomkes

Starting one up for those outside of SE Michigan. 

Anyone is welcome, even if you are from SE Michigan. 

No clique's allowed, however, I am an equal opportunity offender. 

Weather, networking, whatever, it doesn't really matter to me, but we should try to keep it kind of weather related so as to appease the powers that be.

PS You can even be from Kannada and post here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1979486 said:


> Starting one up for those outside of SE Michigan.
> 
> Anyone is welcome, even if you are from SE Michigan.
> 
> No clique's allowed, however, I am an equal opportunity offender.
> 
> Weather, networking, whatever, it doesn't really matter to me, but we should try to keep it kind of weather related so as to appease the powers that be.
> 
> PS You can even be from Kannada and post here.


Even JD Dave????.......Can we vote on this???.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1979493 said:


> Even JD Dave????.......Can we vote on this???.......


Sure we can.

I'd rather vote on Roy though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its sunny here, about 50.

Got a feeling temps will go up from here today and by morning this thread will have burned up.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1979495 said:


> Sure we can.
> 
> I'd rather vote on Roy though.


Ok.....We will table the Vote until a later date......We will take a wait and see approach.......

As for the weather.......Have you pulled the Mowers out of the Barn yet???.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Cloudy and 45 here. Not sure if I'd rather have 0 and snow, or 50 and mud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mowers are out and getting prepped. Not like there is plowing or salting to do.



John_DeereGreen;1979502 said:


> Cloudy and 45 here. Not sure if I'd rather have 0 and snow, or 50 and mud.


Give me 0 and snowing. The last 2 mornings have been pretty much ZERO visibility and very muddy now.

I dislike mud season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1979498 said:


> Its sunny here, about 50.
> 
> Got a feeling temps will go up from here today and by morning this thread will have burned up.


O ye of little faith.

Believe it or not, I am serious about this thread. Some have inferred that I have chased posters away in the SEMI thread, and they don't like that I like Ryan's forecasts. So I won't antagonize anymore.

Unless this thread does go away by morning. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ryan's a good guy (WITFIR?).

Long range has snow around the 20th.


----------



## Defcon 5

Are frost laws on over on the West Coast???.......Not on here yet...Looks like by the end of the week they will throw them on....wesport


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1979503 said:


> Give me 0 and snowing. The last 2 mornings have been pretty much ZERO visibility and very muddy now.
> 
> I dislike mud season.


I'd be happy with snow year round.

And you couldn't see your hand in front of your face this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1979507 said:


> Are frost laws on over on the West Coast???.......Not on here yet...Looks like by the end of the week they will throw them on....wesport


Most went on yesterday. Looks like by next Monday the entire state will be.


----------



## snocrete

Good deal! Thumbs Up 
I obviously wasn't welcome in the elitist SEMI thread (earlier post deleted)...gee wiz, I was a little off topic, but at least I wasn't pulling a caveman on anybody.


----------



## snocrete

Btw, its 62 & sunny here today


----------



## Freshwater

I come with a peace offering of laughter. Maxwellp found and posted this in Craigslist finds. It's literally the funniest post I've ever seen. http://madison.craigslist.org/for/4914323548.html


----------



## BUFF

Huh...... a multi state weather thread, this has potential.......

It's in the mid 60's, no clouds, no wind, plenty of mud and weekend forecast show's mid 70's. Looks like shorts weather while doing preseason service for summer equipment till the next snow storm come rolling through.


----------



## grandview

I get your crappy leftover snow,can I join ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1979552 said:


> I get your crappy leftover snow,can I join ?


It wouldn't be a real PS thread without you. Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1979556 said:


> It wouldn't be a real PS thread without you. Thumbs Up


Good,just don't bring this to the party.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_hot_dog


----------



## BUFF

grandview;1979557 said:


> Good,just don't bring this to the party.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_hot_dog


That didn't take long.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;1979505 said:


> Ryan's a good guy (WITFIR?).
> 
> Long range has snow around the 20th.


Snow looks like good around the 20th


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1979557 said:


> Good,just don't bring this to the party.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_hot_dog


Never heard of one......



> Michigans are a particular favorite in the North Country of* New York State,* and have been so for many decades. Their popularity soon spread to New York City where they remain a fast food staple.[citation needed] One of the earliest known advertisements for michigans appeared in the Friday, May 27, 1927, Plattsburgh Daily Republican.[1]
> 
> Michigans are also very popular in Montreal and other parts of Quebec, where the sauce that is put on them is invariably tomato-based and is often simply referred to as "spaghetti sauce". Lafleur Restaurants, a Quebec fast food chain, is known for its michigans and poutine.


Do you prefer the red wieners from Maine instead?

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/hot-dogs-red-snappers-in-maine-wa-beans-rices-frankforts.html


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1979563 said:


> Snow looks like good around the 20th


I hope so.........I have aboot 400Tons/Tonnes of "Brown" I need to get rid of.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1979563 said:


> Snow looks like good around the 20th


That Defcon guy said it was *OVER!!!!!*

But he always says that early. He just wants to sit in his lawn chair and Speedo on the front porch drinking beer. And imitate Clint.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1979568 said:


> I hope so.........I have aboot 400Tons/Tonnes of "Brown" I need to get rid of.....


That's a lot of ummmmmm, stuff shall we say?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1979566 said:


> Never heard of one......
> 
> Do you prefer the red wieners from Maine instead?
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/hot-dogs-red-snappers-in-maine-wa-beans-rices-frankforts.html


Im guessing he prefers Big Red ones.......Thumbs Up

Best part of Detoilet.......American and Lafayette Coney island.....They serve the Best Weiners there.....:salute:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1979568 said:


> I hope so.........I have aboot 400Tons/Tonnes of "Brown" I need to get rid of.....


A week of eating Oatmeal will take care of that.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://yesterdog.com/ Ultradogs are my fav.

Best hot dogs in America.

If BUFF ever shows up, maybe I'll take him there.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1979573 said:


> Im guessing he prefers Big Red ones.......Thumbs Up
> 
> Best part of Detoilet.......American and Lafayette Coney island.....They serve the Best Weiners there.....:salute:


Wahoo Wieners http://wahoolocker.com/page1.php are the best, they do a coarse grind and smoke them. 
It's what we enjoy while it's in the mid 60's and no snow in the forecast....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1979577 said:


> http://yesterdog.com/ Ultradogs are my fav.
> 
> Best hot dogs in America.
> 
> If BUFF ever shows up, maybe I'll take him there.


In the words of You.......Pffft...Low Grade dog food......Im guessing you have never been to Lafayette or American.....Come on down to the mean streets of Detroit and I will protect you and take you there......


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1979563 said:


> Snow looks like good around the 20th


Opening Day is right around the Corner.......Ms Nabozny has the field taking shape already......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1979577 said:


> http://yesterdog.com/ Ultradogs are my fav.
> 
> Best hot dogs in America.
> 
> If BUFF ever shows up, maybe I'll take him there.


June 14th I roll into GR, I'll be hungry, thirsty and want to checkout Eblings.
Sounds like you just signed yourself up for an adventure.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1979587 said:


> June 14th I roll into GR, I'll be hungry, thirsty and want to checkout Eblings.
> Sounds like you just signed yourself up for an adventure.


Dont get your hopes up......He wont answer your calls.....:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1979590 said:


> Dont get your hopes up......He wont answer your calls.....:laughing:


After the crap I got for blowing him off last September due to travel issue's I'll make sure we meet up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1979590 said:


> Dont get your hopes up......He wont answer your calls.....:laughing:


You don't call......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1979605 said:


> You don't call......


Im afraid.......................................:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

Lots of talk about wieners, brown stuff, guys meeting up, not answering each others calls....easy on the bro-mance...next thing you know goldpro will be showing up and get your thread shut down Mark


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks for alloowing us Kananadadains (almost like Kardashians) to post here. 

I do follow the SE Michigan and Non-SE Michigan threads to find oot aboot the weather that's headed our way. Ryan is quite helpful in this, eh. Usually we get the same weather aboot 6-8 hours later, so it's nice to get the heads up eh.

It was warm today here too. No more pond hockey - had to move it back to the road. Now we can let the Marks in the neighbourhood play too.


----------



## GMC Driver

Weather update:

The sun is setting, and temperatures are falling. Currently is +5 Celcius, which is aboot 41 F. Expected to go to 25 tonight, will be looking out for re-freeze from runoff due to all the melting.

Just want to keep things on course here.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1979586 said:


> Opening Day is right around the Corner.......Ms Nabozny has the field taking shape already......


Fenway Park is throwing black sand on the snow to melt it.


----------



## Defcon 5

GMC Driver;1979612 said:


> Thanks for alloowing us Kananadadains (almost like Kardashians) to post here.
> 
> I do follow the SE Michigan and Non-SE Michigan threads to find oot aboot the weather that's headed our way. Ryan is quite helpful in this, eh. Usually we get the same weather aboot 6-8 hours later, so it's nice to get the heads up eh.
> 
> It was warm today here too. No more pond hockey - had to move it back to the road. Now we can let the Mark's in the neighbourhood play too.


Whoa there.......Canadians have to be voted in......One question...Do you live near JD Dave?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1979621 said:


> Whoa there.......Canadians have to be voted in......One question...Do you live near JD Dave?


Easy Walt....... Grab another PBR


----------



## terrapro

grandview;1979557 said:


> Good,just don't bring this to the party.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_hot_dog


I love coneys


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1979624 said:


> Easy Walt....... Grab another PBR


Budweiser my friend...........Helps me get rid of the "Brown"......

Just having fun with my Canadian friend....Almost all are Welcome.....:salute:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1979628 said:


> Budweiser my friend...........Helps me get rid of the "Brown"......
> 
> Just having fun with my Canadian friend....Almost all are Welcome.....:salute:


Bud....... I'll take a PBR over that swill..........

I have some friends in and around Windsor, guess we're both foregin diplomats.:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1979620 said:


> Fenway Park is throwing black sand on the snow to melt it.


If I am not mistaken....At Comerica they can circulate air under the field to help dry and warm or cool the rootzone.....


----------



## extremepusher

Sunny & 62 on the west west coast of Michigan. Snow melting fast, more potholes as fast as they patch em. LOL


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1979638 said:


> If I am not mistaken....At Comerica they can circulate air under the field to help dry and warm or cool the rootzone.....


Yes sir. Gotta love Illitch money.


----------



## grandview

Defcon 5;1979621 said:


> Whoa there.......Canadians have to be voted in......One question...Do you live near JD Dave?


Canadians go to Michigan ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1979621 said:


> Whoa there.......Canadians have to be voted in......One question...Do you live near JD Dave?


This Dave is ok, Mr Defcon.


----------



## Mike_PS

well, since this doesn't appear to be weather related, I moved it to the networking forum

shall I also rename it for you? maybe Non-SE Michigan Weather (& everything else) Thread?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Lol.....it only took 3 pages for MJD to join the party.

Cheers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1979736 said:


> well, since this doesn't appear to be weather related, I moved it to the networking forum
> 
> shall I also rename it for you? maybe Non-SE Michigan Weather (& everything else) Thread?


I like the title "weather and hot dogs" if ya think about they go together.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Get excited....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Welcome Michael. 

That doesn't make me very excited. I just wanted saltings. Lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;1979762 said:


> Welcome Michael.
> 
> That doesn't make me very excited. I just wanted saltings. Lol


Sure.....5 saltings for that event


----------



## Freshwater

Could be called the non-se mi non-weather thread!


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1979764 said:


> Sure.....5 saltings for that event


I will take 5 saltings......At 60 tons/Tonnes a salting that will get me closer to getting rid of the "Brown".....

According to Accuweather/Facebook.....Long range looks warm....:realmad:


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1979749 said:


> I like the title "weather and hot dogs" if ya think about they go together.....


Weather....Hot Dogs and Beer from around the World......tymusic......ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;1979864 said:


> Could be called the non-se mi non-weather thread!


I didn't want to go there..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;1979764 said:


> Sure.....5 saltings for that event


At least...............


----------



## redskinsfan34

There's some pretty heavy hitters on this thread. Thought I might as well join in.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ryan, I'll be interested to hear your analysis of the event on the 20th/21st etc. Unless there is something preventing you from doing so, but I'm hoping not. It's not only the residents of MI that it benefits...

That event has been on our long range for a few days now, and you can tell they aren't all that confident about it. It's gone from a 12" event to all rain to 3" and rain this morning. I'm certain we'll see something out of it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U calling mark a.....

Had frost on windshield this morning


----------



## Defcon 5

redskinsfan34;1979882 said:


> There's some pretty heavy hitters on this thread. Thought I might as well join in.


Yes.......Oomkes is here......He is the Heaviest of Hitters......


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1979888 said:


> Had frost on windshield this morning


Parking inside takes care of that.......

Suppose to hit 65* today..... Going to empty some brass later on.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Michael J. Donovan;1979736 said:


> well, since this doesn't appear to be weather related, I moved it to the networking forum
> 
> shall I also rename it for you? maybe Non-SE Michigan Weather (& everything else) Thread?


Your post doesn't appear to be weather related, we might have to make your post count go backwards. :laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS

LapeerLandscape;1979920 said:


> Your post doesn't appear to be weather related, we might have to make your post count go backwards. :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing:

hey, I mentioned the word *weather *twice in my post so all good Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Wow that was quick...... It almost seems like this thread is under surveillance....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1979922 said:


> Wow that was quick...... It almost seems like this thread is under surveillance....:waving:


Actually, I was trying to be helpful to MJD by concentrating all the troublemakers' posts in 1 thread. Thumbs Up

Oops, almost forgot: weather


----------



## SnoFarmer

Michael J. Donovan;1979736 said:


> well, since this doesn't appear to be weather related, I moved it to the networking forum
> 
> shall I also rename it for you? maybe Non-SE Michigan Weather (& everything else) Thread?


So you dont enforce the rules evenly to group?

As 90% of what goes on in my home states "weather thread" has nothing to do with weather.
They "network" most of the time.......

:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow farm, never peg'd you as a tattletale

Sunny low 40's


----------



## Mike_PS

SnoFarmer;1979944 said:


> So you dont enforce the rules evenly to group?
> 
> As 90% of what goes on in my home states "weather thread" has nothing to do with weather.
> They "network" most of the time.......
> 
> :waving:


I left that thread in the weather forum as it has been there for so long...and the SE Michigan thread is actually in the Networking forum (and always has been) so I've left that there as well. and since this is a new thread, I moved it to its correct forum...networking

so, I figured I'd "try" to appease everyone, which, as I can see from several posts you have always tried making towards me (negatively of course), that isn't always possible. Thumbs Up

thanks for the notes/suggestions though, I appreciate it


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;1979946 said:


> Wow farm, never peg'd you as a tattletale
> 
> Sunny low 40's


It's been a point of contention.

I'm just being a pain im mjd's ....

Nothing is going to happen to the MN weather thread.
I know this, jmd knows this, we all know this.

but,,,, this is in the networking section, so why the need to talk weather in every post?

While no one else is held to this standard.

my tat-a-tailing is limited to mjd's hypocrisy.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Michael J. Donovan;1979947 said:


> I left that thread in the weather forum as it has been there for so long...and the SE Michigan thread is actually in the Networking forum (and always has been) so I've left that there as well. and since this is a new thread, I moved it to its correct forum...networking
> 
> so, I figured I'd "try" to appease everyone, which, as I can see from several posts you have always tried making towards me (negatively of course), that isn't always possible. Thumbs Up
> 
> thanks for the notes/suggestions though, I appreciate it


Negativity can be a positive thing.
Nothing would get done in this world if we all blew rainbows up each others butts.

Your the big guy with the job.
You can take it and dish it back out.
I'm sure what i have to say doesn't hurt your feelings .

and by now if ya cant tell when I'm giving you a hard time, then I under estimated you.


----------



## Mike_PS

SnoFarmer;1979952 said:


> Negativity can be a positive thing.
> Nothing would get done in this world if we all blew rainbows up each others butts.
> 
> Your the big guy with the job.
> You can take it and dish it back out.
> I'm sure what i have to say doesn't hurt your feelings .
> 
> and by now if ya cant tell when I'm giving you a hard time, then I under estimated you.


I've go thick skin so no problems, no hurt feelings on my end...all good here Thumbs Up


----------



## WSBart

I didnt even know this thread existed! 

Hello from Traverse City.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WSBart;1979957 said:


> I didnt even know this thread existed!
> 
> Hello from Traverse City.


It didn't.............until yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1979953 said:


> I've go thick skin so no problems, no hurt feelings on my end...all good here Thumbs Up


Better of putting him on ur ignore/block list

Now to put the thread back on track, "gots 2 B" in mid 40's


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1979941 said:


> Actually, I was trying to be helpful to MJD by concentrating all the troublemakers' posts in 1 thread. Thumbs Up
> 
> Oops, almost forgot: weather


If this is a place for troublemakers I'm going to need to rethink about participating in the thread, I don't want to be associated with a bad crowd.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1979963 said:


> If this is a place for troublemakers I'm going to need to rethink about participating in the thread, I don't want to be associated with a bad crowd.........


:laughing::laughing:

Can we get an update on PS so we can use more smilies?

Sunny and 41.


----------



## WSBart

Mark Oomkes;1979959 said:


> It didn't.............until yesterday. :laughing:


Oh lol - and already up to 5 pages!


----------



## Bossman 92

The state down south checking in...43 and sunny. Here's to wishing winter away


----------



## Freshwater

Bossman 92;1979979 said:


> The state down south checking in...43 and sunny. Here's to DRINKING winter away


There fixed it for you! Good times!
Foggy in the morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1979963 said:


> If this is a place for troublemakers I'm going to need to rethink about participating in the thread, I don't want to be associated with a bad crowd.........


You forgot to mention weather in this post........Can we have this one Deleted......Thumbs Up

This is not a place for troublemakers........Its a place for people with emotional and physical issues to be creative.......


----------



## WSBart

I forgot my weather - 

44 and sunny. Unless youre by the bay. Then its 30 and sunny.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Supposedly it's 39 here, but it feels more like 80 compared to the last 3 months. 

And sunny too.


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1979991 said:


> Supposedly it's 39 here, but it feels more like 80 compared to the last 3 months.
> 
> And sunny too.


Feels great out. Funny thing is when we get these temps for the first time in the fall guys all have on their cold weather gear on. Now it's jeans and sweatshirt.

Oh yea 45 & sunny


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1979982 said:


> You forgot to mention weather in this post........Can we have this one Deleted......Thumbs Up
> 
> This is not a place for troublemakers........Its a place for people with emotional and physical issues to be creative.......


Pretty sure being in the Networking forum weather is optional.......

Just to appease some the troublemakers....... It's warm and time to empty brass.....


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen;1979991 said:


> Supposedly it's 39 here, but it feels more like 80 compared to the last 3 months.
> 
> And sunny too.





Bossman 92;1979993 said:


> Feels great out. Funny thing is when we get these temps for the first time in the fall guys all have on their cold weather gear on. Now it's jeans and sweatshirt.
> 
> Oh yea 45 & sunny


Good day to grill Hot Dogs and drink Beer!!!...........

Im seeing the "Sleeveless" teeshirts out in force already........:whistling:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't know if I can handle this heat wave, truck says 61.

I'm looking for forward already to Nov.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1979996 said:


> Just to appease some the troublemakers....... It's warm and time to empty brass.....


That's jealousy in the making, not appeasing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1980005 said:


> That's jealousy in the making, not appeasing.


According to the 2nd amendment everyone has the option.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

interesting mount......


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1980060 said:


> interesting mount......


That's a "Game Changer".........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting mount.

I heard that the hydraulics are mulch faster too.

They should have used LED headlights while they were at it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1980077 said:


> Interesting mount.
> 
> I heard that the hydraulics are mulch faster too.
> 
> They should have used LED headlights while they were at it.


So heres the million dollar question???......Would you buy one??

*A Blacked out Snow-ex would looked good on the White Ram "Cummings"...*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes I would.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think I would consider the 8-6/11 if it fit my mount and wiring. Already have my new MVP3 sold.


The mount seems awful close to a western




Upper 40's, sun going down


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1980089 said:


> I think I would consider the 8-6/11 if it fit my mount and wiring. Already have my new MVP3 sold.
> 
> The mount seems awful close to a western
> 
> Upper 40's, sun going down


The actual mount looks like a western....The dog ears and all....

43 and the sun is setting and so is my 6th beer in my stomach.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;1980089 said:


> I think I would consider the 8-6/11 if it fit my mount and wiring. Already have my new MVP3 sold.
> 
> The mount seems awful close to a western
> 
> Upper 40's, sun going down


I think your mount and wiring are the same but you will need a new controller. The new one will work with the older plows but the old controller wont work with the new plows. That's what I was told.

Clear sky and are in the 40s


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;1980106 said:


> I think your mount and wiring are the same but you will need a new controller. The new one will work with the older plows but the old controller wont work with the new plows. That's what I was told.
> 
> Clear sky and are in the 40s


The controller in the Vid looks the same as MVP/Wideout/XV/XLS....If its a newer MVP then its part of the "Fleetflex".....


----------



## Defcon 5

Olddog does not care anyway.....He just wants to be the first kid on the block to have one so he can Brag......:whistling:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just ordered one of these, goes to upfitter 4-1-15

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/photos/spied-2017-ford-f-250-pickup-caught-testing-1426175597-slideshow/

Also ordering matching cover for the Ex.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1980115 said:


> Just ordered one of these, goes to upfitter 4-1-15
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/photos/spied-2017-ford-f-250-pickup-caught-testing-1426175597-slideshow/
> 
> Also ordering matching cover for the Ex.


Looks like a huge tic tac toe puzzle.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;1980115 said:


> Just ordered one of these, goes to upfitter 4-1-15
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/photos/spied-2017-ford-f-250-pickup-caught-testing-1426175597-slideshow/
> 
> Also ordering matching cover for the Ex.


Makes me dizzy looking at it.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1980115 said:


> Just ordered one of these, goes to upfitter 4-1-15
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/photos/spied-2017-ford-f-250-pickup-caught-testing-1426175597-slideshow/
> 
> Also ordering matching cover for the Ex.


Have seen that truck and a few others running around here.....That's the Good thing boot living in this area....Ford R&D is right up the road....


----------



## Defcon 5

Sorry......37 and Nightime.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow will never see me coming.....

If it has a better base angle then a WO, I will give it some serious thought. We'll see it at the trade show.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We get a lot of Chrysler and Jeep test vehicles up this way with manufacture plates on them, also a few Rousch trucks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;1980128 said:


> Snow will never see me coming.....
> 
> If it has a better base angle then a WO, I will give it some serious thought. We'll see it at the trade show.


You can get it with that awesome v6 ecoboost.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hell no, need the twin turbo mustang motor or 600hp diesel


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1980128 said:


> Snow will never see me coming.....
> 
> If it has a better base angle then a WO, I will give it some serious thought. We'll see it at the trade show.


.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1980084 said:


> So heres the million dollar question???......Would you buy one??
> 
> *A Blacked out Snow-ex would looked good on the White Ram "Cummings"...*


They're 'gun metal gray'.

Look good on a Oomkes green Cummings too.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1980146 said:


> They're 'gun metal gray'.
> 
> Look good on a Oomkes green Cummings too.


So...What you are saying is..If I accept the position.....I get a Green "Cummings" Ram with a Snowex on it????.....What color will the Ebling be????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Position???


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1980115 said:


> Just ordered one of these, goes to upfitter 4-1-15
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/photos/spied-2017-ford-f-250-pickup-caught-testing-1426175597-slideshow/
> 
> Also ordering matching cover for the Ex.


Looks like a Dalmatian on wheels

58*

sun

going

behind

Mountians

...................Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

VP of marketing and account management


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1980152 said:


> Position???


Head of Beer Drinking and BS..........

That should pay a union wage like im getting now.............ussmileyflag


----------



## Superior L & L

That picture crap hurts my eyes. While I'm sure that stops you from seeing the finer body details, you can still see how it looks


Oh and I may revert to Meyer before buying a snowex plow


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1980159 said:


> Head of Beer Drinking and BS..........
> 
> That should pay a union wage like im getting now.............ussmileyflag


With the charisma you continually display I would think you'd be a great fit for a Director of Human Resources and Recruiting position.....Thumbs Up

52*


----------



## grandview

Did not know Mark and Bird lived so close together.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1980211 said:


> Did not know Mark and Bird lived so close together.


Unfortunately.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grandview;1980211 said:


> Did not know Mark and Bird lived so close together.


Same school I believe

39 and dark out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1980342 said:


> Same school I believe
> 
> 39 and dark out.


Pretty sure only 1 of us graduated...........or even went to school. And it wasn't the one from Kzoo.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1980194 said:


> With the charisma you continually display I would think you'd be a great fit for a Director of Human Resources and Recruiting position.....Thumbs Up
> 
> 52*


Thank you Buff......From someone with such knowledge on many subjects...I take that as a high compliment......:whistling:

But....I think Mark has his eye on Mr.MJD to run his HR department....I will have to stick to the operations side of the business......

31 and partly cloudy....


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1980360 said:


> Pretty sure only 1 of us graduated...........or even went to school. And it wasn't the one from Kzoo.


That your real name is Jethro


----------



## redskinsfan34

1olddogtwo;1980060 said:


> interesting mount......


Pretty nice. I think I'll stick with my DXT and it's dual trips.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I wish I could convince John Murphy to let me try a Wideout for a season. But I'm not taking the gamble on DD's crap with my own money till I know it's better than it was.

36 and partly sunny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you guys know that Blizzard is no longer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you guys know that SnowEx has a line of plows now?

And they're a Western/Boss hybrid?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That's an incredible annoncement Mark! Who did you become buddies with to learn this insightful and exciting news before the rest of us?!?


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen;1980404 said:


> I wish I could convince John Murphy to let me try a Wideout for a season. But I'm not taking the gamble on DD's crap with my own money till I know it's better than it was.
> 
> 36 and partly sunny.


I have owned an XLS for 7 years now....The plow has been wonderful....The only thing I have done is...Change the Fluids yearly and cutting edges yearly
Im not being a "Brand" Slappy.....

The company im associated with has 15 Wideouts....The plows have been issue free for 2 seasons now.....They are Very Happy with not only the production of the plows but also the durability.....The plows the Wideouts replaced......Boss "V"s and they have not looked back......

*This is just my Opinion and Experience......As we all know im a Baffoon*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;1980412 said:


> That's an incredible annoncement Mark! Who did you become buddies with to learn this insightful and exciting news before the rest of us?!?


I herd it on plowsite.

Speeling erer on porpoise.


----------



## Bossman 92

Mark Oomkes;1980410 said:


> Did you guys know that SnowEx has a line of plows now?
> 
> And they're a Western/Boss hybrid?


Wait I thought it was a Boss/Curtis hybrid developed by Goldpro??


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1980404 said:


> I wish I could convince John Murphy to let me try a Wideout for a season. But I'm not taking the gamble on DD's crap with my own money till I know it's better than it was.
> 
> 36 and partly sunny.


I feel the same way. Plus not sure about dealer support. Right now we have an excellent boss dealer. I think the same dealer you use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bossman 92;1980421 said:


> Wait I thought it was a Boss/Curtis hybrid developed by Goldpro??


Then they would be purple. Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1980424 said:


> I feel the same way. Plus not sure about dealer support. Right now we have an excellent boss dealer. I think the same dealer you use.


Terry's is where I get all my stuff from. That's 50% of my reasoning, and the other 50% is the issues we've had with quality control and dealer. I know DD can't be held responsible for their dealer's actions, but if the dealer is ****** it doesn't matter how good the product is.

Honestly, for no more than I use my front blade with the Ebling, all I need is a damn straight blade and wings. That's probably what I'll be running next winter. Let the other trucks run v plows, they need the production boost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

46 and sunny.

What kind of an excrement for brains lines the inside edge of a pool,right behind the diving board, with roses?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1980482 said:


> 46 and sunny.
> 
> What kind of an excrement for brains lines the inside edge of a pool,right behind the diving board, with roses?


The same one that puts planters in parking lots.........

54*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1980503 said:


> The same one that puts planters in parking lots.........
> 
> 54*


You got me there.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1980531 said:


> You got me there.


LOL, I'm not keeping score but I'm in the lead.......

On a serious note though, how many property's have you worked on (plowed snow or lawn-care /maintenance) and said to yourself WTF was the idiot that laid this out was thinking. This goes for driveway-parking lot design, landscape features on the grounds and plant/tree selection. 
There are properties I won't bid on due the hassle factor, they couldn't pay enough to deal with the bs.


----------



## absolutely

50* and sunny.

Just had a couple Cherry Wheats with lunch, surprise I don't feel like working anymore today!


----------



## BUFF

absolutely;1980536 said:


> 50* and sunny.
> 
> Just had a couple Cherry Wheats with lunch, surprise I don't feel like working anymore today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1980535 said:


> LOL, I'm not keeping score but I'm in the lead.......
> 
> On a serious note though, how many property's have you worked on (plowed snow or lawn-care /maintenance) and said to yourself WTF was the idiot that laid this out was thinking. This goes for driveway-parking lot design, landscape features on the grounds and plant/tree selection.
> There are properties I won't bid on due the hassle factor, they couldn't pay enough to deal with the bs.


My most favoritest ones are when they build the structure lower than the surrounding grade. So where does one push snow? Away from the structure, uphill. And then we have piles. And then when it warms up, we have runoff. And then we have cold nights and refreezes.

Metal roofs over entrances and drive thru's are another good one.

Architects and good majority of engineers are the stupidest people on earth. Right after obama voters.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1980539 said:


> My most favoritest ones are when they build the structure lower than the surrounding grade. So where does one push snow? Away from the structure, uphill. And then we have piles. And then when it warms up, we have runoff. And then we have cold nights and refreezes.
> 
> Metal roofs over entrances and drive thru's are another good one.
> 
> Architects and good majority of engineers are the stupidest people on earth. Right after *obama voters*.


You forgot.......City planners that require so many islands and Trees per acre of parking lot.....

*Im putting this picture in again for you.........*


----------



## Defcon 5

* Hillary for President!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cloudy and 52


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1980545 said:


> * Hillary for President!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Cloudy and 52


Union thug!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1980547 said:


> Union thug!


Your darn right I am...............:waving:.........


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1980550 said:


> Your darn right I am...............:waving:.........


I've had the misfortune of seeing that image but with a pink thong showing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1980554 said:


> I've had the misfortune of seeing that image but with a pink thong showing....


On a guy?

Boulder?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1980556 said:


> On a guy?
> 
> Boulder?


I80, Grand Island Neb, cornfed women...... I think.
But I'm sure there's some guy in Boulder that where's them but I have no desire to find proof.


----------



## Defcon 5

Im guessing Telluride......Maybe the outskirts of Granby.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Then again, it could have been Midland, MI, outside a planet fitness.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1980561 said:


> Then again, it could have been Midland, MI, outside a planet fitness.


I was thinking Woodhaven in front of Walts place....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1980562 said:


> I was thinking Woodhaven in front of Walts place....


Close......wesport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1980562 said:


> I was thinking Woodhaven in front of Walts place....


I try to stay out of detoilet. And big cities in general.

63* and sunny.


----------



## Mike_PS

I thought you wanted a non SE Michigan discussion relating to weather and/or networking?

hmmmm, and we wonder why discussions get moved, threads and/or posts are removed, etc.


----------



## Turf Z

Felt good to be outside in a tshirt today. 55 degrees currently


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5;1980543 said:


> You forgot.......City planners that require so many islands and Trees per acre of parking lot.....


I'm of the belief that they are more ignorant than the welfare recipients that voted Obama in for each term.

Especially the ones that think it's a brilliant idea to "fit more parking in" by angling the spaces, therefore angling the islands.

Now it's raining here. Flood warnings are out. Yee haw. Mud season is upon us.


----------



## Turf Z

I did a bank with angled islands coming out from a straight sidewalk. Cleaning out that 30deg angle and getting the curb clean was a b*tch. Heated walks so wasn't even worth having the shovelers stop and clear just that curb.


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan;1980569 said:


> I thought you wanted a non SE Michigan discussion relating to weather and/or networking?
> 
> hmmmm, and we wonder why discussions get moved, threads and/or posts are removed, etc.


A bit overcast and 52 degrees.................:waving:

Im glad to see you are keeping an eye on us......:salute:

One question......How is it you only have 634 posts???


----------



## grandview

Defcon 5;1980585 said:


> A bit overcast and 52 degrees.................:waving:
> 
> Im glad to see you are keeping an eye on us......:salute:
> 
> One question......How is it you only have 634 posts???


Charles keeps deleting him.

Dog poop is really showing now on the lawn,need some fresh snow cover.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1980543 said:


> You forgot.......City planners that require so many islands and Trees per acre of parking lot.....


 "S" shaped driveways, islands in driveways and all the crap in parking lots.
Here's a few that I do and a the cost reflects the PITA factor.

For the guys that have back blades chime in and give your thoughts about how effective they would be in the lots shown. This layout is common around here and I'm looking for ways to pull time out of the jobs. FWIW I'm running a F-350 with a 8.2Boss DXT with wings.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;1980539 said:


> Architects and good majority of engineers are the stupidest people on earth. Right after obama voters.


Soooo true. On all 3 !!! Whenever I have design appointment within 3 minutes of the appointment I know when they are engineers. It's crazy, it must be their mind set


----------



## Superior L & L

Michael J. Donovan;1980569 said:


> I thought you wanted a non SE Michigan discussion relating to weather and/or networking?
> 
> hmmmm, and we wonder why discussions get moved, threads and/or posts are removed, etc.


 it needs to be renamed non se michigan b.s


----------



## procut

Superior L & L;1980593 said:


> it needs to be renamed non se michigan b.s


No kidding, this thread is basically 167 posts of nothing, lol.


----------



## grandview

procut;1980595 said:


> No kidding, this thread is basically 167 posts of nothing, lol.


Mirror of Mark O's life.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1980588 said:


> Charles keeps deleting him.
> 
> Dog poop is really showing now on the lawn,need some fresh snow cover.


No kidding, there's a lot of poo out there.

62* and sunny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

procut;1980595 said:


> No kidding, this thread is basically 167 posts of nothing, lol.


Well, I was told that I was preventing people from posting in the SE MI thread. That there was a "clique", so rather than giving MJD more work, here we are.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

everybody's here but the SEMI people.

63 and partly cloudy


----------



## SnoFarmer

Above frezing.
Daylight

A pic from MI
Bs's old man

Oh poo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1980569 said:


> I thought you wanted a non SE Michigan discussion relating to weather and/or networking?
> 
> hmmmm, and we wonder why discussions get moved, threads and/or posts are removed, etc.


Mike, at least once a day while participating in our thread you have to post claimant information as to where your at.

I think Mark is being lenient by not deleting. he's attempting to tun a tight ship and stay in between the rails


----------



## Herm Witte

BUFF;1979587 said:


> June 14th I roll into GR, I'll be hungry, thirsty and want to checkout Eblings.
> Sounds like you just signed yourself up for an adventure.


Give me a shout as well. Would enjoy meeting you. Mark has my number. I am referring to my cell #. If it helps, Copper is my favorite.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Buffy is a good guy,you'll feel like a midget next to him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1980608 said:


> Buffy is a good guy,you'll feel like a midget next to him


I'm not a giant like him, but I'm not that short.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1980600 said:


> everybody's here but the SEMI people.
> 
> 63 and partly cloudy


There's a few here, but not the ones that told me that I drove other members away. Or the ones who were thankless to Ryan. And could dish it out but started crying as soon as it was returned in kind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yeah, yeah, I find forgot everything south is east of the peninsula is SEMI.....hahehahe.

Not sure who Ryan is.

I remember back in the day where Plowers were men, now a days....not so much.

Got snow in the forecast


----------



## Freshwater

Superior L & L;1980592 said:


> Soooo true. On all 3 !!! Whenever I have design appointment within 3 minutes of the appointment I know when they are engineers. It's crazy, it must be their mind set


Yep! Same here! And they get charged a lot more!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

procut;1980595 said:


> No kidding, this thread is basically 167 posts of nothing, lol.


No worst than 180 episodes of Seinfeld...........

Between the banter there are post that do have networking topics, Such as asking for the opinions of those who have back-blades how much they reduce time on lots with islands. Since back-backs aren't used in my area I need to seek out those where they are commonly used.



Herm Witte;1980606 said:


> Give me a shout as well. Would enjoy meeting you. Mark has my number. I am referring to my cell #. If it helps, Copper is my favorite.


Party at Marks......



1olddogtwo;1980608 said:


> Buffy is a good guy,you'll feel like a midget next to him


I'll be in Rosemount a few days after GR / Marks and would be great to have you stop over for a beer. I plan to go to Gibsons for dinner, you do eat dry aged beef don't you.



Mark Oomkes;1980613 said:


> I'm not a giant like him, but I'm not that short.


I had a great uncle in Sweden that was 7'2", only met him once and he was a giant in my book.

60*, sun still blazing


----------



## terrapro

grandview;1980588 said:


> Charles keeps deleting him.
> 
> Dog poop is really showing now on the lawn,need some fresh snow cover.


No ****..3 months worth, its gonna be a couple hours of cleanup one of these days. Luckily got a couple hours in around Christmas so it not and extra couple months worth


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;1980642 said:


> No worst than 180 episodes of Seinfeld...........
> 
> Between the banter there are post that do have networking topics, Such as asking for the opinions of those who have back-blades how much they reduce time on lots with islands. Since back-backs aren't used in my area I need to seek out those where they are commonly used.
> 
> Party at Marks......
> 
> I'll be in Rosemount a few days after GR / Marks and would be great to have you stop over for a beer. I plan to go to Gibsons for dinner, you do eat dry aged beef don't you.
> 
> I had a great uncle in Sweden that was 7'2", only met him once and he was a giant in my book.
> 
> 60*, sun still blazing


Hell ya, how you crossing the puddle?

What dates we talking about?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1980671 said:


> Hell ya, how you crossing the puddle?
> 
> What dates we talking about?


Going to fly into O'Hare 6/14 am (Sunday) and drive to GR, head to Rosemount 6/16 (Tuesday) and should be there by 4pm. I'll be staying close to the Stephens Center where Gibsons is at and I fly home 6/18 (Thursday). 
Haven't booked flights yet but it'll be that.

I may be in Hoffman Estates the 2nd or 3rd week of May but that's going to be a quick trip in/out in.

So yeah I owe you dinner and you should make the drive over to Rosemount.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like a plan, we'll narrow down when time gets closer. To bad its not the following week for the SIMA show. Vendor set up night has free prime rib and beer.


----------



## GMC Driver

Polishing up the resume. Need the e-mail address for Mark's HR department.

34* and holding, well after sunset.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1980706 said:


> Sounds like a plan, we'll narrow down when time gets closer. To bad its not the following week for the SIMA show. Vendor set up night has free prime rib and beer.


That does suck....... I do like free PR and  but my dates are locked in by the activity's I have going on.

I would like to check out how one of those amazing Artic Sectionals are put together, but make next time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1980711 said:


> Polishing up the resume. Need the e-mail address for Mark's HR department.
> 
> 34* and holding, well after sunset.


Good to hear from north of the border!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF;1980590 said:


> "S" shaped driveways, islands in driveways and all the crap in parking lots.
> Here's a few that I do and a the cost reflects the PITA factor.
> 
> For the guys that have back blades chime in and give your thoughts about how effective they would be in the lots shown. This layout is common around here and I'm looking for ways to pull time out of the jobs. FWIW I'm running a F-350 with a 8.2Boss DXT with wings.


I don't do driveways, other than in HOA complexes. HOA's are enough torture, that I refuse to subject myself or employees to the BS of residential drives.

Neither of those lots looks to be anywhere near what I would define as "enjoyable" no matter what you're using. How about copying the pictures into Paint or something and showing where you can/do put the snow now? From what I see you have to carry it quite a ways, or you're pushing the whole account when they're closed and taking it to the edges all the way around.

I can tell you, driving lane scrapes during the day on those accounts would be 500 times easier with an Ebling. As far as you'd have to take the snow during the day it's got to be a major PITA, even with a v and wings. No matter where you're taking the snow. I'd be surprised if it took more than one pass for each whole driving lane with 2 inches of snow on them.

For what it's worth, I'm actually switching back to a straight blade with wings on the truck(s) that will have Eblings. All the front plow gets used for is stacking, and throwing the snow over that I left from the previous pass with the Ebling.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen;1980853 said:


> I don't do driveways, other than in HOA complexes. HOA's are enough torture, that I refuse to subject myself or employees to the BS of residential drives.
> 
> Neither of those lots looks to be anywhere near what I would define as "enjoyable" no matter what you're using. How about copying the pictures into Paint or something and showing where you can/do put the snow now? From what I see you have to carry it quite a ways, or you're pushing the whole account when they're closed and taking it to the edges all the way around.
> 
> I can tell you, driving lane scrapes during the day on those accounts would be 500 times easier with an Ebling. As far as you'd have to take the snow during the day it's got to be a major PITA, even with a v and wings. No matter where you're taking the snow. I'd be surprised if it took more than one pass for each whole driving lane with 2 inches of snow on them.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm actually switching back to a straight blade with wings on the truck(s) that will have Eblings. All the front plow gets used for is stacking, and throwing the snow over that I left from the previous pass with the Ebling.


The 2 driveways shown I'm dropping at the end of the season, they're a pita and out of my way by about 3miles. They were examples of how not to put in a driveway IMO. I only have a few resi's I'm keeping (1" triggers) which I drive past to get to my commercial accounts.

During the day I do 2 passes for driving lanes and back blade the docks. A back blade would be an advantage for sure. The lots are open/ car free during non business hours. I do have to carry snow a ways and this is where I think a back blade would be a good thing along with pulling away from curb / sidewalk lines next to planters. I switched to a V last year from a straight blade with wings, the V is currently a huge time saver and I'm looking for more time reduction, hence curiosity about the back blade. I did read you were thinking about going back to a straight blade and putting your V on another truck.

The bigger lot I don't currently have but want to get, the area's I'm showing are where the current contractor are pushing to. They're using 2 pickups with 8ft straight blades with wings and it takes them about 2hrs to do. BTW they do a sloppy job too.

The second lot I've plowed several different ways trying to pull more time out it and with a 4" storm I'm in it for about 1hr 15min. Most of the time is spent on detail due the planters. There's also drains which I've shown that can't be blocked for obvious reasons.

The third lot is pretty wide open I just need to push the snow a long ways in the back lot.

It's sunny, no wind, 40* and time to head outside for the day.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

She is sunny......outside


----------



## SnoFarmer

I want to bid on this lot.

Is a 20 ft pusher nessary or can I use a plow from general mills?

Lastly what yould you charge?


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer;1980965 said:


> I want to bid on this lot.
> 
> Is a 20 ft pusher nessary or can I use a plow from general mills?
> 
> Lastly what yould you charge?


General Mills builds Trucks...............Kelloggs Builds Plows.......

You probably could get by with a 20ft Pusher......As for pricing....In the Greater Philly area that would go for $7345.90 per inch......Thumbs Up

Sunny and 55


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5;1980967 said:


> General Mills builds Trucks...............Kelloggs Builds Plows.......:drink-up


That's right, I rember seeing a pic of the Rice Crispy guys on their plows.
Snap, srackel & pop



Defcon 5;1980967 said:


> ..As for pricing....In the Greater Philly area that would go for $7345.90 per inch......Thumbs Up


It's a brewery,
So it has a lot of built in liablilety.

Your price would just cover my beer bill.
Hummmm, maybe a trade of services?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1980590 said:


> "S" shaped driveways, islands in driveways and all the crap in parking lots.
> Here's a few that I do and a the cost reflects the PITA factor.
> 
> For the guys that have back blades chime in and give your thoughts about how effective they would be in the lots shown. This layout is common around here and I'm looking for ways to pull time out of the jobs. FWIW I'm running a F-350 with a 8.2Boss DXT with wings.


Driveways 1 and 2, piece of cake.

#3 Eh, that must be the idiot architect\engineer we were talking about. Sure it will help, but that looks like a decent lot for a skidsteer. I know, not always possible. SWAG for increased productivity? 25%? BTW, I hate guessing in 2D. I should take a look at in person sometime. Thumbs Up

#4 Looks like a breeze, compared to #3. At least a 25% increase on #4. BTW, I hate guessing in 2D. I should take a look at in person sometime. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sheesh, I just got done answering the first post.



BUFF;1980931 said:


> The 2 driveways shown I'm dropping at the end of the season, they're a pita and out of my way by about 3miles. They were examples of how not to put in a driveway IMO. I only have a few resi's I'm keeping (1" triggers) which I drive past to get to my commercial accounts.
> 
> During the day I do 2 passes for driving lanes and back blade the docks. A back blade would be an advantage for sure. The lots are open/ car free during non business hours. I do have to carry snow a ways and this is where I think a back blade would be a good thing along with pulling away from curb / sidewalk lines next to planters. I switched to a V last year from a straight blade with wings, the V is currently a huge time saver and I'm looking for more time reduction, hence curiosity about the back blade. I did read you were thinking about going back to a straight blade and putting your V on another truck.
> 
> The bigger lot I don't currently have but want to get, the area's I'm showing are where the current contractor are pushing to. They're using 2 pickups with 8ft straight blades with wings and it takes them about 2hrs to do. BTW they do a sloppy job too.
> 
> The second lot I've plowed several different ways trying to pull more time out it and with a 4" storm I'm in it for about 1hr 15min. Most of the time is spent on detail due the planters. There's also drains which I've shown that can't be blocked for obvious reasons.
> 
> The third lot is pretty wide open I just need to push the snow a long ways in the back lot.
> 
> It's sunny, no wind, 40* and time to head outside for the day.Thumbs Up


I was SWAGing 45 minutes on #2.

Half hour on #3?

#1, I'm still struggling on. I should stop by and see it in person some time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;1980965 said:


> I want to bid on this lot.
> 
> Is a 20 ft pusher nessary or can I use a plow from general mills?
> 
> Lastly what yould you charge?


24 footer would be better.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1980975 said:


> Sheesh, I just got done answering the first post.
> 
> I was SWAGing 45 minutes on #2.
> 
> Half hour on #3?
> 
> #1, I'm still struggling on. I should stop by and see it in person some time.


So 25-30% less than what I'm currently seeing which is what I would hope for.
#3 is currently 45mins

I'd like to think #3 could be done in 1hr 20min

Yeah you should come see them in person.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;1980977 said:


> 24 footer would be better.


Can I put that on a Jeep Liberty?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1981014 said:


> Can I put that on a Jeep Liberty?


With some Kazooo Engineering you should be able to hang it off a Suzuki Samurai as long as you add Timbren's up front.

58* sunny


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1980975 said:


> Sheesh, I just got done answering the first post.
> 
> I was SWAGing 45 minutes on #2.
> 
> Half hour on #3?
> 
> #1, I'm still struggling on. I should stop by and see it in person some time.


These were my numbers as well with adding the Ebling.

I'm having a hard time with 1 as well. I'd put a skid in there, not a truck.

But if I had to do it with a truck/ebling I'm thinking somewhere around 1 hr maybe 1 and 15 minutes. Looks like you can stack snow on each end of the 4 driving lanes out front, if so that will give you a big boost in production.

Mark has a lot more experience than I do by far with the back blades, so definatly listen to what he has to say over me if we have differing opinions!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1980974 said:


> Driveways 1 and 2, piece of cake.
> 
> #3 Eh, that must be the idiot architect\engineer we were talking about. Sure it will help, but that looks like a decent lot for a skidsteer. I know, not always possible. SWAG for increased productivity? 25%? BTW, I hate guessing in 2D. *I should take a look at in person sometime*. Thumbs Up
> 
> #4 Looks like a breeze, compared to #3. At least a 25% increase on #4. BTW, I hate guessing in 2D. I should take a look at in person sometime. Thumbs Up





Mark Oomkes;1980975 said:


> Sheesh, I just got done answering the first post.
> 
> I was SWAGing 45 minutes on #2.
> 
> Half hour on #3?
> 
> #1, I'm still struggling on. *I should stop by and see it in person some time*.


Why don't you two just get a room and be done with it........Serious case of a Man Crush going on here..............

Sunny and 57.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lot of funny stuff left on the editing floor today.


----------



## grandview

Adrian anyone?


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen;1981052 said:


> These were my numbers as well with adding the Ebling.
> 
> I'm having a hard time with 1 as well. I'd put a skid in there, not a truck.
> 
> But if I had to do it with a truck/ebling I'm thinking somewhere around 1 hr maybe 1 and 15 minutes. Looks like you can stack snow on each end of the 4 driving lanes out front, if so that will give you a big boost in production.
> 
> Mark has a lot more experience than I do by far with the back blades, so definatly listen to what he has to say over me if we have differing opinions!


Just about everyone out here goes for per push and not seasonals. I don't have a skid so renting one for the winter isn't an option. Besides I don't fold up enough to fit in one. Further down the road I'd like to add a tractor since I could use it in the summer for field mowing, etc.... All 3 of these lots are in the same industrial park (with more opportunity's) and parking a tractor there with a pusher/back blade would be the way to go But for know it's pickups.

Still I think a 25-30% time reduction is pretty good with minimal out of pocket to make it happen.



Defcon 5;1981056 said:


> Why don't you two just get a room and be done with it........Serious case of a Man Crush going on here..............
> 
> Sunny and 57.........


Take it easy Walt......... I may be heading to Troy, Madison Heights and Rochester Hills in late July. Stock up on PBR's.........


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1981131 said:


> Just about everyone out here goes for per push and not seasonals. I don't have a skid so renting one for the winter isn't an option. Besides I don't fold up enough to fit in one. Further down the road I'd like to add a tractor since I could use it in the summer for field mowing, etc.... All 3 of these lots are in the same industrial park (with more opportunity's) and parking a tractor there with a pusher/back blade would be the way to go But for know it's pickups.
> 
> Still I think a 25-30% time reduction is pretty good with minimal out of pocket to make it happen.
> 
> Take it easy Walt......... I may be heading to Troy, Madison Heights and Rochester Hills in late July. Stock up on PBR's.........


Im aboot 40 miles south of there......I used to live in Rochester Hills......What is drawing you to those three lovely towns......Do you drink the PBR outa 40oz cans???.....


----------



## Bossman 92

Defcon 5;1981267 said:


> Im aboot 40 miles south of there......I used to live in Rochester Hills......What is drawing you to those three lovely towns......Do you drink the PBR outa 40oz cans???.....


I prefer it outta 40oz bottles!!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1981267 said:


> Im aboot 40 miles south of there......I used to live in Rochester Hills......What is drawing you to those three lovely towns......Do you drink the PBR outa 40oz cans???.....


So no Interloper comment......

There's a couple suppliers/vendors I use back there that I have never met in person. I also I know a couple guys back there I haven't seen in years so I figure I'd make a trip.

12oz shooters........ PBR's have to be frosty cold IMO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The forecasts aren't looking good for snow. 

I'd love a few more saltings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't give up yet.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;1981614 said:


> Don't give up yet.....


Snow returns next week.

Lake effect will also be an issue


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo;1981066 said:


> Lot of funny stuff left on the editing floor today.


I didn't even see that on my phone...but yes, that is for sure.



BUFF;1981131 said:


> Just about everyone out here goes for per push and not seasonals. I don't have a skid so renting one for the winter isn't an option. Besides I don't fold up enough to fit in one. Further down the road I'd like to add a tractor since I could use it in the summer for field mowing, etc.... All 3 of these lots are in the same industrial park (with more opportunity's) and parking a tractor there with a pusher/back blade would be the way to go But for know it's pickups.
> 
> Still I think a 25-30% time reduction is pretty good with minimal out of pocket to make it happen.


I've yet to put mine on a property that it didn't save 25% off of my previous times with just a front blade (same plow as you have I think). My average is over 50% time savings so far.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Rain
47*f
.
.
.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;1981620 said:


> Snow returns next week.
> 
> Lake effect will also be an issue


We will be ready if we get it but today I am going to enjoy 60 and sunshine.
Thanks Ryan.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sorry, I forgot. Sunny and 41.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up

43*f and falling
drizzle..

then dry for the rest of the week


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002;1981620 said:


> Snow returns next week.
> 
> Lake effect will also be an issue


Sounds great! 
Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1981610 said:


> The forecasts aren't looking good for snow.
> 
> I'd love a few more saltings.


xysportxysport

Please just saltings. I'm moving most all the blades into storage Thursday


----------



## Defcon 5

Nice day......

I studied for and took a Drug Test......Hit some golf balls....Drank some Beer...Hit more golf balls...Drank somemore Beer.....


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1981614 said:


> Don't give up yet.....





TheXpress2002;1981620 said:


> Snow returns next week.
> 
> Lake effect will also be an issue


Denial is not a river in Africa......................

*Its Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grandview

If lake effect snow comes into Michigan and is moving at 30 mph. It then takes you 4 hours to plow. Could you load your truck onto a train traveling 90mph ,would you be able to get to Buffalo and be ready to start plowing snow?


----------



## grandview

Defcon 5;1981884 said:


> Denial is not a river in Africa......................
> 
> *Its Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I thought that was a GMC?


----------



## Turf Z

grandview;1981886 said:


> If lake effect snow comes into Michigan and is moving at 30 mph. It then takes you 4 hours to plow. Could you load your truck onto a train traveling 90mph ,would you be able to get to Buffalo and be ready to start plowing snow?


 no because lake effect would linger for 2 days before I could leave


----------



## snocrete

Defcon 5;1981883 said:


> Nice day......
> 
> *I studied for and took a Drug Test*......Hit some golf balls....Drank some Beer...Hit more golf balls...Drank somemore Beer.....


Good thing your union...you can admit yourself to rehab & still keep your job Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

snocrete;1981901 said:


> Good thing your union...you can admit yourself to rehab & still keep your job Thumbs Up


You have to do that before the test........I know the Rules!!!!!!.......:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

Defcon 5;1981916 said:


> You have to do that before the test........I know the Rules!!!!!!.......:laughing:


lol....I should've known. With all the alcohol in your system, your samples probably come back inconclusive anyway.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1981884 said:


> Denial is not a river in Africa......................
> 
> *Its Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Cute you made it green for St Patty's Day...


----------



## Defcon 5

snocrete;1981923 said:


> lol....I should've known. With all the alcohol in your system, your samples probably come back inconclusive anyway.


:laughing:.....We just raised concrete prices 15% across the board....Time for a raise....payup


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1981933 said:


> Cute you made it green for St Patty's Day...


Everyday is St. Patty's day for me...........


----------



## snocrete

Defcon 5;1981934 said:


> :laughing:.....We just raised concrete prices 15% across the board....Time for a raise....payup


Ya, I got the memo a couple weeks ago......bastards



Defcon 5;1981935 said:


> Everyday is St. Patty's day for me...........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1981935 said:


> Everyday is St. Patty's day for me...........


The day before St Patty's day is St Practice day.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;1981970 said:


> The day before St Patty's day is St Practice day.


Sure is! Just tried yuengling for the first time, very impressed.


----------



## grandview

Freshwater;1981995 said:


> Sure is! Just tried yuengling for the first time, very impressed.


Now your ready for Genny Pounders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1981886 said:


> If lake effect snow comes into Michigan and is moving at 30 mph. It then takes you 4 hours to plow. Could you load your truck onto a train traveling 90mph ,would you be able to get to Buffalo and be ready to start plowing snow?


I hate story problems.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;1981995 said:


> Sure is! Just tried yuengling for the first time, very impressed.


In dog beers I've only had 1 officer.


----------



## On a Call

grandview;1982001 said:


> Now your ready for Genny Pounders.


Green giants !

Genny Cream my college drink of choice. I still reach for them at times.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1982005 said:


> I hate story problems.


Not enough mental bandwidth.....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1982091 said:


> Not enough mental bandwidth.....:laughing:


 That's a good one. :laughing:

Somebody shut the heat off overnight. 58* to 33* and a nice breeze.

Now we need some frozen precip.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Woke up at 2:49am and remembered to close window......


----------



## Defcon 5

I Love it when Bars open early............


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5;1982159 said:


> I Love it when Bars open early............


Perhaps you should open one ? just a thought.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1982148 said:


> Now we need some frozen precip.


Don't think it'll be happening out my way........ It's also doubtful we'll hit our average snow fall for the month the way it's looking.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sunny 37 here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

happy green beer day all


----------



## On a Call

Yeppers...go grab a greenie

and a back hoe


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Cloudy and 39 here. Bring back yesterday's sun!


----------



## SnoFarmer

24*F
sunny.
clear.
calm

1.5" of snow foretasted for Fri.

Celebrating ST.Pattys day like a Scotsman.

Beer and Scotch.
(hold the food coloring)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just got back from Weingartz open house. 

I need a nap. Sorry, no pics, but a nice New York strip, mashed taters, green beans and some slaw. Good eatin'. And I didn't even buy anything...............this time. lol


----------



## Luther

What a strange new thread. Interloper heaven it looks like.


The thermostat says 70, and the sun is shining outside. And my guess is Defcon has green lips by now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Now this thread is complete (almost).


----------



## BUFF

TCLA;1982344 said:


> And my guess is Defcon has green lips by now.


I'm getting this for a visual for some reason


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;1982344 said:


> What a strange new thread. Interloper heaven it looks like.
> 
> The thermostat says 70, and the sun is shining outside. And my guess is Defcon has green lips by now.


Well....Well......Look who crawled out from under his rock......:whistling:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1982369 said:


> I'm getting this for a visual for some reason


More like this my friend.............

*Notice the Cowboy Boots.....I would fit in out west with you*


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1982414 said:


> More like this my friend.............
> 
> *Notice the Cowboy Boots.....I would fit in out west with you*


I see nothing green in that picture!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1982414 said:


> More like this my friend.............
> 
> *Notice the Cowboy Boots.....I would fit in out west with you*


Yes you would............and I've had those daze.......:laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Some precip Friday night?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redskinsfan34;1982688 said:


> Some precip Friday night?


Must be dropping south, our chances of precip are dropping faster than my post count. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Speaking of post counts.... mine hasn't been dropping.
I'm also amazed this thread is still open and pretty intact...... It would seem the troublemakers haven't found it yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Agreed...x2


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;1982770 said:


> Speaking of post counts.... mine hasn't been dropping.
> I'm also amazed this thread is still open and pretty intact...... It would seem the troublemakers haven't found it yet.


That's funny. :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ yea,, good thing:laughing:


----------



## On a Call

If you want to waste your time...watch this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ain't nobody got time for that... oh Jesus I have bronchitis


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Troublemakers are not allowed in this thread.


----------



## SnoFarmer

at :laughing::laughing: 15 minutes....

Squirrel......prsport



28*F
sunny.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1982770 said:


> Speaking of post counts.... mine hasn't been dropping.
> I'm also amazed this thread is still open and pretty intact...... It would seem the troublemakers haven't found it yet.


I think MJD is just happy all the troublemakers are in one spot.......Saves him a lot of time and energy......:salute:

Sunny and 40.......Tee Time at 1.........


----------



## BUFF

And we all know it's aboot him........:salute:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1982847 said:


> And we all know it's aboot him........:salute:


Well......Him and MarkO.............

Just went out and got some new balls.....:whistling:

Ready to play 18..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1982858 said:


> Well......Him and MarkO.............
> 
> Just went out and got some new balls.....:whistling:
> 
> Ready to play 18..........


Never mind.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sunny and 43 here on the westside of Chicago.


----------



## WSBart

Sunny & 35.........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sunny and 37 here, finally getting some bigger contracts signed for the renewals! I love procrastinators.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1982803 said:


> I think MJD is just happy all the troublemakers are in one spot.......Saves him a lot of time and energy......:salute:
> 
> Sunny and 40.......Tee Time at 1.........


No tea isn't till 4:00


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;1982803 said:


> I think MJD is just happy all the troublemakers are in one spot.......Saves him a lot of time and energy......:salute:
> 
> I think MJD secretly orchestrated this thread. Planned it all out. I also think real trouble makers will be dealt with harshly. LOL!!!
> 
> Sunny and 47.


----------



## Defcon 5

Only lost one of my New Balls.......Had to play with myself......No one wanted to play with me.......


Shot pretty well for the first time out........




Sunny and 46


----------



## Bossman 92

On a Call;1982787 said:


> If you want to waste your time...watch this


Not positive but I think that's Defcon at 11:30.


----------



## Defcon 5

Bossman 92;1983050 said:


> Not positive but I think that's Defcon at 11:30.


:laughing:.....:laughing:........Pretty Close


----------



## Bossman 92

Defcon 5;1983028 said:


> Only lost one of my New Balls.......Had to play with myself......No one wanted to play with me.......
> 
> Shot pretty well for the first time out........
> 
> Sunny and 46


Not sure I understand golf....,you played with yourself and lost a ball?? No wonder nobody wants to golf with you :laughing:


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;1982803 said:


> I think MJD is just happy all the troublemakers are in one spot.......Saves him a lot of time and energy......:salute:
> 
> Sunny and 40.......Tee Time at 1.........


Where was my invite


----------



## Bossman 92

TheXpress2002;1983060 said:


> Where was my invite


To the trouble makers club or to golf???


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;1983060 said:


> Where was my invite


Sorry.......I thought you would be busy getting ready for spring......:waving:


----------



## grandview

Had flurries today,wonder if they came from Michigan?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could have been, was it a big flake or a little one?


----------



## grandview

1olddogtwo;1983101 said:


> Could have been, was it a big flake or a little one?


Is there a difference when they come from Michigan?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got me there.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater;1983019 said:


> I think MJD secretly orchestrated this thread. Planned it all out. I also think real trouble makers will be dealt with harshly. LOL!!!


Huh......... so this would mean the thread author is in cahoots with the mods, like a double agent.....


----------



## Charles

Looks like this thread is not going to be about weather or the snow business, so I moved it to off topic.


----------



## Mike_PS

yes, we can leave in the off topic forum as it looks to be more of a "shoot the breeze" thread"



BUFF;1983215 said:


> Huh......... so this would mean the thread author is in cahoots with the mods, like a double agent.....


and NO, he is not in cahoots with the mods as a double agent


----------



## 1olddogtwo

feeling like a rubber ball here bounced around everywhere

40 and partly cloudy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MJD, Charles...... Do you ever read a thread/post and just get a hard laugh and say to urself.....WTF.....was this guy thinking and then edit it out?


----------



## Charles

1olddogtwo;1983349 said:


> MJD, Charles...... Do you ever read a thread/post and just get a hard laugh and say to urself.....WTF.....was this guy thinking and then edit it out?


If it were just one post or a few post but page after page


----------



## Mike_PS

1olddogtwo;1983349 said:


> MJD, Charles...... Do you ever read a thread/post and just get a hard laugh and say to urself.....WTF.....was this guy thinking and then edit it out?


ummmmmmm, yes :crying:


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1983345 said:


> feeling like a rubber ball here bounced around everywhere
> 
> 40 and partly cloudy


Like a kid in Foster Care.........

41.6* partly cloudy.Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like we've accomplished something here. 2 mods in 1 thread at the same time.

Quick! Someone go raise some hell in another thread! They're distracted!!! 

Sunny and 34.


----------



## On a Call

Looks like I can take a vacation for a few days. No snow in the forecast !! I have been watching.

So I am heading east to chase the storms there.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen;1983362 said:


> Looks like we've accomplished something here. 2 mods in 1 thread at the same time.
> 
> Quick! Someone go raise some hell in another thread! They're distracted!!!
> 
> Sunny and 34.


I'm on it........

41.8* partly cloudy


----------



## redskinsfan34

Charles;1983310 said:


> Looks like this thread is not going to be about weather or the snow business, so I moved it to off topic.


Oh boy. That must have been so satisfying for you. Congratulations.


----------



## Mike_PS

redskinsfan34;1983376 said:


> Oh boy. That must have been so satisfying for you. Congratulations.


:laughing::laughing: I'm guessing the statement you made was SO satisfying to you as well, right? Thumbs Up


----------



## On a Call

JD...you like to stir the pot I C


----------



## SnoFarmer

Case and point......

Double standards are alive and well:waving:

I was gong to post the temp and that it's snowing but this is no longer a weather thread......
and heavens forbid, dont network.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Charles;1983310 said:


> Looks like this thread is not going to be about weather or the snow business, so I moved it to off topic.





Michael J. Donovan;1983334 said:


> yes, we can leave in the off topic forum as it looks to be more of a "shoot the breeze" thread"
> 
> and NO, he is not in cahoots with the mods as a double agent





Charles;1983354 said:


> If it were just one post or a few post but page after page





Michael J. Donovan;1983356 said:


> ummmmmmm, yes


That Ohio weather thread is just FULL of useful and informative information.........

If it was not for a select few you two would not have a Job trolling the internet................:laughing:................:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles;1983310 said:


> Looks like this thread is not going to be about weather or the snow business, so I moved it to off topic.


What you should read into this post: This is how I can keep these guys' post counts from going up without having to go through all of them and THEN delete them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;1983334 said:


> yes, we can leave in the off topic forum as it looks to be more of a "shoot the breeze" thread"
> 
> and NO, he is not in cahoots with the mods as a double agent


Bummer, I was serious in my attempt.

I thought we were BFF's Michael?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;1983362 said:


> Looks like we've accomplished something here. 2 mods in 1 thread at the same time.
> 
> Quick! Someone go raise some hell in another thread! They're distracted!!!
> 
> Sunny and 34.


That's nothing, back in the day SnoFarmer and I could get both mods AND Sean in a thread.

I think it was aboot that time him and I enjoyed some vacation time. :laughing:


----------



## Charles

Thank you Lord for MarkO and Snofarmer. Job security!payup:laughing:


----------



## redskinsfan34

Michael J. Donovan;1983382 said:


> :laughing::laughing: I'm guessing the statement you made was SO satisfying to you as well, right? Thumbs Up


No not at all.


----------



## grandview

BUFF;1983215 said:


> Huh......... so this would mean the thread author is in cahoots with the mods, like a double agent.....


Looks more like twins to me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;1983494 said:


> That's nothing, back in the day SnoFarmer and I could get both mods AND Sean in a thread.
> 
> I think it was aboot that time him and I enjoyed some vacation time. :laughing:


Good times:



Charles;1983506 said:


> Thank you Lord for MarkO and Snofarmer. Job security!payup:laughing:


It's in the mail.....


----------



## grandview

You guys would real be in trouble if MajorTom showed up here.


----------



## Charles

That is a beautiful picture Snofarmer:waving:


----------



## Freshwater

grandview;1983590 said:


> Looks more like twins to me.


We will plow your snow for a bazillion kazillion dollars, bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

grandview;1983593 said:


> You guys would real be in trouble if MajorTom showed up here.


She'd mop the floor with you....


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Freshwater;1983641 said:


> We will plow your snow for a bazillion kazillion dollars, bwahahahaha!!!


If you do that in GV's area they'll agree to the price and then sue you for gouging 

28, Sun setting, winds gusting NE at 5-15 mph


----------



## grandview

jrs.landscaping;1983662 said:


> If you do that in GV's area they'll agree to the price and then sue you for gouging
> 
> 28, Sun setting, winds gusting NE at 5-15 mph


Thanks for the idea. I will now charge 1200.00 for a seasonal plowing for driveways, If we don't get any more 7 ft snows.I will refund 5% of the price back because I didn't have any extra expenses.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Kool breeze.... Snow forecasted Sunday night.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1983710 said:


> Kool breeze.... Snow forecasted Sunday night.


Where?????......Were you drinking last night????..........


----------



## Charles

Mark Oomkes;1983492 said:


> What you should read into this post: This is how I can keep these guys' post counts from going up without having to go through all of them and THEN delete them.


I never think about post counts when moving threads/post. We have moved 1000s of threads to what we think are their correct locations over many years. I don't pay attention to who makes the post or their post count. We try and keep the business section(s) from becoming a off topic chat room(s). There is another thread that was moved into the OT recently for the same reason. Post and threads. We try and keep the place organized. A good many members like it that way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Getting the feeling this thread is being watched closely.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5;1984042 said:


> Where?????......Were you drinking last night????..........


Not enough drinks

2-3 inches for Sunday night+ Mon


----------



## Turf Z

Better not happen


----------



## Mike_PS

I heard some areas in the eastern part of PA (Philadelphia area) may see 3-6 inches of snow today


----------



## Charles

Really been a strange weather pattern all winter. I can't remember a stagnant pattern such as this one. Warm and dry in the west. Cold and wet/snowy in the east


----------



## BUFF

Seems to be a lot of non SE Michigan weather talk going on in a OT thread......
30* sunny in Lander Wyoming


----------



## grandview

Michael J. Donovan;1984058 said:


> I heard some areas in the eastern part of PA (Philadelphia area) may see 3-6 inches of snow today


Who invited PA into this thread?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles;1984067 said:


> Really been a strange weather pattern all winter. I can't remember a stagnant pattern such as this one. Warm and dry in the west. Cold and wet/snowy in the east


Please start another thread in the weather forum. Lololol


----------



## Charles

Mark Oomkes;1984174 said:


> Please start another thread in the weather forum. Lololol


You could start one if you could keep it reasonably under control. Crack the whip every now and then


----------



## Charles

grandview;1984148 said:


> Who invited PA into this thread?


I thought it was the "non" Michigan weather thread


----------



## Freshwater

Charles;1984241 said:


> You could start one if you could keep it reasonably under control. Crack the whip every now and then


Did you just give mark the OK to "cracked the whip"??? Oh boy, PANDORAS BOX....

On second thought, can he invite certain specific members to join first???


----------



## Mike_PS

Freshwater;1984263 said:


> Did you just give mark the OK to "cracked the whip"??? Oh boy, PANDORAS BOX....
> 
> On second thought, can he invite certain specific members to join first???


I'm almost certain he meant keeping a thread on track by cracking the whip 

and no, he wouldn't be able to invite just certain, specific members to join


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;1984269 said:


> I'm almost certain he meant keeping a thread on track by cracking the whip
> 
> and no, he wouldn't be able to invite just certain, specific members to join


Buzzkill...................:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I would think Mark O would have no problem cracking the whip.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape;1984299 said:


> I would think Mark O would have no problem cracking the whip.


Yes, I meant invite certain members to cracked the whip on. LOL!!


----------



## Turf Z

http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif

this is too close to me


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z;1984508 said:


> http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif
> 
> this is too close to me


Be hard to believe the lake wouldn't drop something on you guys based on that model.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1984508 said:


> http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif
> 
> this is too close to me


We need snow.


----------



## grandview

LapeerLandscape;1984299 said:


> I would think Mark O would have no problem cracking the whip.





Freshwater;1984311 said:


> Yes, I meant invite certain members to cracked the whip on. LOL!!


I'm sure Mark wouldn't mind having to crack the with with his friends.










btw,don't feel like spring is here,


----------



## LapeerLandscape

grandview;1984608 said:


> I'm sure Mark wouldn't mind having to crack the with with his friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw,don't feel like spring is here,


Looks like some friends of mine from Flint Mi.


----------



## grandview

LapeerLandscape;1984853 said:


> Looks like some friends of mine from Flint Mi.


Time for me to get out of Michigan:waving:.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

grandview;1984855 said:


> Time for me to get out of Michigan:waving:.


No just Flint.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

30F partly .cloudy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1984853 said:


> Looks like some friends of mine from Flint Mi.


Not sure I would admit that on a public forum.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1984967 said:


> 30F partly .cloudy


The storm track the last few weeks sucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

the track is moving....


----------



## Turf Z

LapeerLandscape;1984853 said:


> Looks like some friends of mine from Flint Mi.


Was thinking more like Saugatuck friends? Not that I would know by experience. I did go to the Halloween parade there last summer with the lady though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st week of April needs watching....


----------



## grandview

1olddogtwo;1985179 said:


> 1st week of April needs watching....


Why? is it going to do tricks?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grandview;1985182 said:


> Why? is it going to do tricks?


Yea, in so ways....wouldnt be surprised to see opening days canceled.

Does Buffalo even know what baseball is?


----------



## grandview

1olddogtwo;1985184 said:


> Yea, in so ways....wouldnt be surprised to see opening days canceled.
> 
> Does Buffalo even know what baseball is?


Real men play baseball in domed stadiums


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1985184 said:


> Yea, in so ways....wouldnt be surprised to see opening days canceled.
> 
> Does Buffalo even know what baseball is?


Do the Cubs know what baseball is........:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;1985478 said:


> Do the Cubs know what baseball is........:waving:


Hell no......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

28 cloudy 7 feet of snow..... I mean 1/2 to 3/4 of inch. Under WWA

It stuck fast to on pavement


----------



## BUFF

Doesn't look like we're going to hit our 13.5" snowfall average for March, only got a few inches early in the month. Maybe April - early May will be on track for snow.

Time to start Aerating, spreading fert and clean ups.


----------



## SnoFarmer

looks like a snowy/wet week ahead for us.
Time to put those plows back on.
Mud season is in full swing this year.

Way south of us in St.Paul they got 3"-6" yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1986031 said:


> 28 cloudy 7 feet of snow..... I mean 1/2 to 3/4 of inch. Under WWA
> 
> It stuck fast to on pavement


Looks like a good portion of Chicagolandgot hit pretty good.


----------



## BC Handyman

winter is over here, totals & events were down compared to"normal"


----------



## Turf Z

woooo it never made it to me today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;1986148 said:


> Looks like a good portion of Chicagolandgot hit pretty good.


4 to 6 of wet snow....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Haven't checked FB for my area, but the guessers are talking a bit of freezing rain tonight. 

I hope we get a bit. We need another salting. Or 6.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We got rain and thunder coming...yahoo!!!

Truck needs wash.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1986902 said:


> Haven't checked FB for my area, but the guessers are talking a bit of freezing rain tonight.
> 
> I hope we get a bit. We need another salting. Or 6.


Took salters off. Salters back on today.
There were multiple companies out finishing mulch jobs today.

This can't be right


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;1986921 said:


> Took salters off. Salters back on today.
> There were multiple companies out finishing mulch jobs today.
> 
> This can't be right


Ha, my nephew down in NW Indiana had everything washed up and put away.

Salters don't come off until the end of the first week in April.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Can I hang out here?


----------



## SnoFarmer

ya got to post the temp now and then


Sunny,
Warm
Going to get dark


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1986946 said:


> Can I hang out here?


Only if you leave the dodge home,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

THEGOLDPRO;1986946 said:


> Can I hang out here?


What took you so long?

Assuming you have legal headlights.lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark J. Oomkes for POTUS!!

Hamsar says I can put their new LED mini-bars on in place of my crappy Blizzard headlights. They will look & work better than my ET Phone Home Meyer Night Saber 2s. I like the TruckLite LEDs I have now, but $pendy.

It's 35 degrees, overcast, barometric pressure is falling.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I don't even plow, my mom won't let me.


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;1986998 said:


> I don't even plow, my mom won't let me.


Randy does,

Must be 35 today


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Oh randy plows, he plows alllllllll night.


----------



## BUFF

Does Randy own Denmo's?



48* Clear sky's.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I found a set of these lights on Amazon 
Can I run them as plow lights?

Well I'm gunna.....

Dark,
Cooling off.

Been a a shovel monkey, he likes a Handel in his hand.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1987234 said:


> I found a set of these lights on Amazon
> Can I run them as plow lights?
> 
> Well I'm gunna.....
> 
> Dark,
> Cooling off.
> 
> Been a a shovel monkey, he likes a Handel in his hand.


It looks like something off a horse drawn coach.

I see you've refreshed you're avatar and quote, the pic looks like a poster of Tom Thumb.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

BUFF;1987228 said:


> Does Randy own Denmo's?
> 
> 48* Clear sky's.


Denmo ownes denmo's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that sucks, rain only. Saw some ice on trees on the north side of town, but I can't justify dropping salt anyplace.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;1987371 said:


> Well that sucks, rain only. Saw some ice on trees on the north side of town, but I can't justify dropping salt anyplace.


Same here. Was raining pretty good though for a while. Could be a muddy day in some spots.
We've started a few cleanups this week but there's almost too many snow piles at some places to justify starting there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain/fog here 33 F


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1987371 said:


> Well that sucks, rain only. Saw some ice on trees on the north side of town, but I can't justify dropping salt anyplace.


Same thing here, just started raining a little bit ago and getting some ice on the north side of buildings where it has been shaded. Waiting to see what happens, might have to salt a little.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It started /snowing around 11pm,
it's been off and on heavy to light.
temp 31*F
wind light
out of the S,W

sticking to the grass 
a little on the driveway.
Less than a 1/4"

Might go take a look in a bit,,,,
It should turn to rain soon....

meh.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;1987254 said:


> I see you've refreshed you're avatar and quote, the pic looks like a poster of Tom Thumb.


It's the wooden spoon trophy. Thumbs Up
It's huge, 
hummm, maybe it needs some lights?


----------



## BUFF

Somebody hosed up......


----------



## WSBart

Missed it by a lil


----------



## BUFF

Just a tad.......... have about an inch on the top of the grill and still snowing.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1987458 said:


> Just a tad.......... have about an inch on the top of the grill and still snowing.:laughing:


Hmmm, I thought you had nothing in the foreguess?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1987464 said:


> Hmmm, I thought you had nothing in the foreguess?


And this is why the foreguessers are called NTAC's.....xysport


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;1987440 said:


> Somebody hosed up......


Getting ready to shoot a episode of Primal Grill?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1987541 said:


> Getting ready to shoot a episode of Primal Grill?


I do like to cook with fire.......


----------



## grandview

Going down to 10 tonight,maybe some some on Friday,

Looks like Randy's hotdog cart is staying in the shed this week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hope the buns don't soften IP

42 and clouds


----------



## BUFF

grandview;1987629 said:


> Looks like Randy's hotdog cart is staying in the shed this week.


Change "Chuck" to "Randy".........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

25F dark out

Most of snow gone, loader piles left....looks like Mark may see a event.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1988646 said:


> 25F dark out
> 
> Most of snow gone, loader piles left....looks like Mark may see a event.


Fat chance

Supposedly getting down to 10* tonight, pretty cold for this late in the season.

Besides, Facebook says it's over.


----------



## BUFF

62* dark and clear, supposed to reach high 70's tomorrow. Tree's are starting to leaf out which is about 2-3wks earlier.
Mtns are still getting decent snow but also warm temps and river flow is picking up. 
Nothing but warm temps/shorts weather 10days out with a chance of rain next week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

70's tomorrow must be nice, it barely got into the 20's all day today.


----------



## BUFF

With no cloud cover or shade it's too dang hot, I'm not a fan of hot weather and the 70's is about as warm as I'd like to every see it get during summer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

can it be, oh can it be.....


----------



## BUFF

Some trees have popped their leaves, got into the hi 70's, no clouds and a sporadic light breeze. It was shorts and t-shirt after I finished up some welding.
Got 68* as the sun is dropping behind the mtns.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1988963 said:


> can it be, oh can it be.....


Not gonna Happen............Facebook says its over.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About 32, sunny. Rain couple hours away


----------



## BUFF

Have fun with that, sunny and 46*, expecting 70* for a high. A good day to smoke some baby-back ribsThumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;1989128 said:


> About 32, sunny. Rain couple hours away


What have you been smoking.


----------



## SnoFarmer

X2 you guys have fun with that...

grapple & sleet,
Cloudy
33*F


----------



## BUFF

Hit 65 today and should have shorts weather for a couple days then snow on Thurs-Fri.

51* Clear


----------



## redskinsfan34

BUFF;1989380 said:


> Hit 65 today and should have shorts weather for a couple days then snow on Thurs-Fri.
> 
> 51* Clear


Those temps don't say snow to me.


----------



## BUFF

redskinsfan34;1989450 said:


> Those temps don't say snow to me.


Just posting what Weather Underground is publishing. 
The lows temp shown could allow for snow, if it snows it snows Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1989511 said:


> Just posting what Weather Underground is publishing.
> The lows temp shown could allow for snow, if it snows it snows Thumbs Up


Facebook is far more reliable. Just ask the youngsters.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1989558 said:


> Facebook is far more reliable. Just ask the youngsters.


Facebook.......Phfffft 
My sibling's use that to communicate, I'm not on it which takes me out of the loop and I'm good with no hearing about their BS.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya it was 20c here today, but in a few days it suppost to be -6c overnight


----------



## Turf Z

Any of yall use liquid? Been doing some research for next year in my spare time. Thinking about implementing


----------



## On a Call

How can liquid be better ? 

Why not just pretreat and be done with it ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call;1989686 said:


> How can liquid be better ?
> 
> Why not just pretreat and be done with it ?


Do you know there are benefits to using liquids?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call;1989686 said:


> How can liquid be better ?
> 
> Why not just pretreat and be done with it ?





Mark Oomkes;1989696 said:


> Do you know there are benefits to using liquids?


Did you know that every time you spread granular, you are using liquids?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U get anything last night?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1989783 said:


> U get anything last night?


Darkness and rain.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;1989783 said:


> U get anything last night?


I got 5 1/2 and still coming down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1989810 said:


> I got 5 1/2 and still coming down.


Yeah blah, blah, blah.  Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1989783 said:


> U get anything last night?


Bet Randy did........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1989815 said:


> Yeah blah, blah, blah.  Thumbs Up


You didn't get any of this. I think it caught everyone around here by surprise, we were only expecting an inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1989834 said:


> Bet Randy did........


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



LapeerLandscape;1989871 said:


> You didn't get any of this. I think it caught everyone around here by surprise, we were only expecting an inch.


We got rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bah humbug, this weather sucks.

I want winter back.


----------



## BUFF

It'd be nice if the weather would decide WTF season it is.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;1990680 said:


> Bah humbug, this weather sucks.
> 
> I want winter back.


I'm actually thinking of taking the plow off next week.

What a fizzle to the season.

I think I'll go get the jet~skis out of storage.


----------



## BUFF

Snowing, 4-6" expected.
31*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1990877 said:


> Snowing, 4-6" expected.
> 31*


Congrats!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1990893 said:


> Congrats!


Don't have high expectations of it sticking to paved/concrete surfaces but it's good to see it snow.


----------



## BUFF

Just good moisture, nothing accumulated on "hard surfaces", what is on the grass should be gone after noon.

28* mostly sunny


----------



## SnoFarmer

33*F
Clear
Light wind
Bro^

The pyro must be in jail?
I'm surprised three hasn't been more grass fires localy.


----------



## Defcon 5

Not Snowing here........4 Beers Down and feeling good......:salute:





Its the weekend......Time to take a break from my high paying Union job.....:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Snow from last night cooked off by noon, warmed up to mid 50's today.
Clear, 36*


----------



## 1olddogtwo

28F here in Indy, frost on windshield.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The water droplets on my windshield from the rain last night were frozen this morning. Truck said 30.


----------



## SnoFarmer

27*f
Clear.

A trace of some white frozen stuff fell last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had aboot 10 minutes of flurries.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Send out the salt trucks. You got anything coming tonight.


----------



## BUFF

Had sunshine and mid 60's today and that's what it'll be for the next 4-5days


----------



## BUFF

About 70*, slight breeze and beautiful spring day on the Front Range of Colorado. 1st part of the week looks to be a repeat of today.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1991989 said:


> About 70*, slight breeze and beautiful spring day on the Front Range of Colorado. 1st part of the week looks to be a repeat of today.


Are you trying to rub in the fact that you live in gods country and the weather is beautiful????......


----------



## Bossman 92

Not sure the air temp here but the weather is beautiful and the beer is ice cold  And I have a 3 lb chunk of pork loin on the grill/smoker


It's a good day


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1991992 said:


> Are you trying to rub in the fact that you live in gods country and the weather is beautiful????......


It far from Gods country....... But it's not to bad either..:laughing:

The thread is call Non-SE Michigan Weather Thread so I'm just posting what's going on.Thumbs Up



Bossman 92;1992015 said:


> Not sure the air temp here but the weather is beautiful and the beer is ice cold  And I have a 3 lb chunk of pork loin on the grill/smoker
> It's a good day


I have 5racks of Baby-backs that have been in the smoker for the past 6hrs.
Having them, Montana Baked Beans, Baby Asparagus and the wife made a Cheese Cake to throw some fresh strawberries on.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What are Montana baked beans?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992049 said:


> What are Montana baked beans?


Pinto, garbanzo, kidney and butter beans, onion, garlic, bacon, hot polish sausage. Cook it low and slow.


----------



## Bossman 92

BUFF;1992043 said:


> It far from Gods country....... But it's not to bad either..:laughing:
> 
> The thread is call Non-SE Michigan Weather Thread so I'm just posting what's going on.Thumbs Up
> 
> I have 5racks of Baby-backs that have been in the smoker for the past 6hrs.
> Having them, Montana Baked Beans, Baby Asparagus and the wife made a Cheese Cake to throw some fresh strawberries on.Thumbs Up


OK you win. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1992066 said:


> Pinto, garbanzo, kidney and butter beans, onion, garlic, bacon, hot polish sausage. Cook it low and slow.


Hmmm, sounds worthy of a try.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sure:

IT'S OVER!!!!​


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992247 said:


> Pretty sure:
> 
> IT'S OVER!!!!​


Not historically in Colorado, we still have 4-5wks before it's done and I put the winter equipment away till September.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1992252 said:


> Not historically in Colorado, we still have 4-5wks before it's done and I put the winter equipment away till September.


Yeah, blah, blah, blah. And you don't have trees. And you have beautiful vistas to appreciated because you can see more than 10' because of the stupid trees and prairie dogs and blah, blah, blah.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We have a one in four chance of seeing snow thru May.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992260 said:


> Yeah, blah, blah, blah. And you don't have trees. And you have beautiful vistas to appreciated because you can see more than 10' because of the stupid trees and prairie dogs and blah, blah, blah.


Geez..... talk about a bad case of the Monday's......

Heading to Wyoming on Tuesday/Wednesday for 5days of therapy.... Sounds like you can use some too, head out.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

five days too short for both


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1992269 said:


> five days too short for both


For $1,100.00 fly.


----------



## BC Handyman

Snowed an inch here this morn, although it's already almost melted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1992268 said:


> Geez..... talk about a bad case of the Monday's......
> 
> Heading to Wyoming on Tuesday/Wednesday for 5days of therapy.... Sounds like you can use some too, head out.Thumbs Up


LOL, just jealousy.

24 hours I can be there. Maybe less. I need to make work of justifying therapy.

I was supposed to go hog hunting with my boy, but he decided to switch from diesel repair to welding. He's in an 18 week program instead.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992283 said:


> LOL, just jealousy.
> 
> 24 hours I can be there. Maybe less. I need to make work of justifying therapy.
> 
> I was supposed to go hog hunting with my boy, but he decided to switch from diesel repair to welding. He's in an 18 week program instead.


No therapy equals me being a bigger butthead than normal.

Now you have me envious, I've been trying to put together a hog trip for a couple years. Between kids school, my schedule and weather it just never seems to come together unless we go in the summer when it's so friggin hot.

There's a lot of welding jobs out here, I know a guy that does portable welding (mainly oil/gas field work) and he's doing about $140k a year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1992289 said:


> No therapy equals me being a bigger butthead than normal.
> 
> Now you have me envious, I've been trying to put together a hog trip for a couple years. Between kids school, my schedule and weather it just never seems to come together unless we go in the summer when it's so friggin hot.
> 
> There's a lot of welding jobs out here, I know a guy that does portable welding (mainly oil/gas field work) and he's doing about $140k a year.


He's smarter than I am, since apparently any idiot can cut grass and plow snow.

Texas is aboot in the middle between us..........................


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1992327 said:


> *He's smarter than I am, since apparently any idiot can cut grass and plow snow.
> 
> *Texas is aboot in the middle between us..........................


Yes they can........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1992351 said:


> Yes they can........


I know one thing, based on Philly and Delaware equipment requirements, I need to invest in aboot 30 loaders and 20 trucks. Or vice versa.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1992356 said:


> I know one thing, based on Philly and Delaware equipment requirements, I need to invest in aboot 30 loaders and 20 trucks. Or vice versa.


Bidding on a Walmart without knowing how to bid......No wonder this industry is in the "Crapper".........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992327 said:


> He's smarter than I am, since apparently any idiot can cut grass and plow snow.
> 
> Texas is aboot in the middle between us..........................


Kids are always smarter than their folks, just ask your folks...........

Even blind folks can cut grass according to some Yelp Reviews.

I know folks around D/FW that have said they can point me in the right direction for Texas Piggy's, Panhandle , West Texas country is what I've been looking at since it's relatively close and I can pull it off in a 3day weekend. There's also Oklahoma, we can got to Kimbers farm.



Mark Oomkes;1992356 said:


> I know one thing, based on Philly and Delaware equipment requirements, I need to invest in aboot 30 loaders and 20 trucks. Or vice versa.


How in the heck are you supposed to maneuver around in a parking lot with it half full of equipment. 
Don't forget the multiple train car loads of salt for each event.



Defcon 5;1992360 said:


> Bidding on a Walmart without knowing how to bid......No wonder this industry is in the "Crapper".........


It just cracks me up when I read threads like that, HTF do you conduct business without knowing what to bid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1992475 said:


> It just cracks me up when I read threads like that, HTF do you conduct business without knowing what to bid.


I'm just glad I figured it out before there was a plowsite, so I didn'task the same question. Lolol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992541 said:


> I'm just glad I figured it out before there was a plowsite, so I didn'task the same question. Lolol


Well of course you did, rumor has it you pioneered modern snow removal.

I figured out one thing and that's I won't do retail or restaurant property's, I couldn't be paid enough to deal with the crap that goes along with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;1992541 said:


> I'm just glad I figured it out before there was a plowsite, so I didn'task the same question. Lolol


http://www.snowplowforums.com/forums/7-off-topic/19027-day-life-mark-oomkes.html#/forumsite/20782/topics/19027


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1992578 said:


> http://www.snowplowforums.com/forums/7-off-topic/19027-day-life-mark-oomkes.html#/forumsite/20782/topics/19027


Huh, seems to be a couple references to lawnmower operation issues...... and I got a kick out post 8....... Guess he's been know as the Tulip man for quite sometime.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More comedians, how very cute.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1992625 said:


> More comedians, how very cute.


LOL...... I guess I'm new to the forum world and been living in the dark ages.
I'm good with that to.

Overcast, humid, 40*
Got snow in the forecast a week out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just some freezing rain last night.
fog, clouds.
30*F
calm.

70% of something thurs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

50F and rain.....could be deadly later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing better than 42ish* and a thunderstorm. 

Should keep the grass from growing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And still raining.


----------



## Defcon 5

Tornado Warning here................




Im grabing the Beer and heading for the Basement..............


----------



## grandview

Defcon 5;1993720 said:


> Tornado Warning here................
> 
> Im grabing the Beer and heading for the Basement..............


We all know the truth. You have beer in the basement already,but you asked your wife to take the smart car to the store to pick some up.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1993723 said:


> We all know the truth. You have beer in the basement already,but you asked your wife to take the smart car to the store to pick some up.:laughing:


Lol..........


----------



## Defcon 5

grandview;1993723 said:


> We all know the truth. You have beer in the basement already,but you asked your wife to take the smart car to the store to pick some up.:laughing:


Im safe in the basement now........Watching the 55".....Asked the wife to go out and pick the kids toys up since the wind is blowing about 40 MPH now....I wonder if she is ok?...........


----------



## grandview

Defcon 5;1993732 said:


> Im safe in the basement now........Watching the 55".....Asked the wife to go out and pick the kids toys up since the wind is blowing about 40 MPH now....I wonder if she is ok?...........


let me check YouTube.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Had a few touch down here already, one town is gone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's too bad. 

Temp is close to 60, and getting foggy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Twisters raping NE IL


----------



## BUFF

Woke up to about 5" on the ground in Wyoming. Sun came up and reached 50.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Look who found interweb service.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1993837 said:


> Woke up to about 5" on the ground in Wyoming. Sun came up and reached 50.





Mark Oomkes;1993919 said:


> Look who found interweb service.


...............


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1993919 said:


> Look who found interweb service.





Defcon 5;1994314 said:


> ...............


Too many trees but the general idea is correct.

Back on the grid in Colorado, , sunny, 58* with snow coming in Wednesday / Thursday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard a FB rumor of snow for SE Michigan for next week.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1994962 said:


> I heard a FB rumor of snow for SE Michigan for next week.


FB.....Pffft is for kids


----------



## Defcon 5

Buff.....

Thank goodness you are back.....Oomkes was getting lonely that his boyfriend/man crush was away.........:whistling:


----------



## Defcon 5

Cloudy.........A bit of drizzle.............67 degrees











Looks like we are gonna have another Clinton in the White House........ussmileyflag


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5;1994968 said:


> Cloudy.........A bit of drizzle.............67 degrees
> 
> Looks like we are gonna have another Clinton in the White House........ussmileyflag


Another Clinton in the White House; that's like backing up the Titanic and hitting the ice berg again. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1994967 said:


> Buff.....
> 
> Thank goodness you are back.....Oomkes was getting lonely that his boyfriend/man crush was away.........:whistling:


LOL........ I highly doubt it.



Defcon 5;1994968 said:


> Cloudy.........A bit of drizzle.............67 degrees
> 
> Looks like we are gonna have another Clinton in the White House........ussmileyflag


GD I hope not........ If so I bet Monica would intern for her.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cool night,good sleeping weather


----------



## ProperLandscape

*2013 GMC Sierra 2500 HD with Boss V-XT*

2013 GMC Sierra 2500 HD work truck (vinyl floors and crank windows). Has plow prep and HD trailer package. Gas 6L with 4.10 read end. Less than 11,000 miles. Boss 8:2" VXT still has original cutting edge (70% remaining). $26500. I'll get some better pictures tonight. Body is near perfect.


----------



## BUFF

Thought this is a non SE Michigan Weather Thread in the other topics section, not a Used Plowing and Truck equipment thread. 
63* Sunny


----------



## ProperLandscape

.....60 and sunny. Happy?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;1995066 said:


> Thought this is a non SE Michigan Weather Thread in the other topics section, not a Used Plowing and Truck equipment thread.
> 63* Sunny


Yea, we stay on track here, mark will report derailing....sunny 66


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ProperLandscape;1995067 said:


> .....60 and sunny. Happy?


I'm always happy.

Except when someone gets excited about hillary.


----------



## BUFF

ProperLandscape;1995067 said:


> .....60 and sunny. Happy?


Better but not gitty, thx for asking:waving:

74* sunny



Mark Oomkes;1995087 said:


> I'm always happy.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes;1995087 said:


> I'm always happy.
> 
> Except when someone gets excited about hillary.


So tell me....who, who, who would get excited about hillary.

She is a bit...no, a huge B. Knew guys that saw her back here in the D back when her hubby was president. She is nothing short of a witch.


----------



## grandview

On a Call;1995171 said:


> So tell me....who, who, who would get excited about hillary.
> 
> She is a bit...no, a huge B. Knew guys that saw her back here in the D back when her hubby was president. She is nothing short of a witch.


Just thought of something gross.

33 outside right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So it is hard to determine exactly, but I am quite sure these woods are in Kalamazoo............


----------



## Bossman 92

Mark Oomkes;1995228 said:


> So it is hard to determine exactly, but I am quite sure these woods are in Kalamazoo............


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1995228 said:


> So it is hard to determine exactly, but I am quite sure these woods are in Kalamazoo............


One of the Warren boys....

43* sunny, weather front moving in this afternoon and snow in the forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought the resemblance was uncanny.


----------



## BUFF

When you're mom and dad are also brother and sister it's given there'll be a family resemblance.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol..........


----------



## BUFF

35* and Snow


----------



## Defcon 5

60 and just started raining..........First beer in my gut and 9 more to follow..........:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1995513 said:


> 35* and Snow


I wish.......

That would be nice for about two weeks. It's crazy here.


----------



## BUFF

Had several waves/bands of heavy snow along with several waves of rain throughout the day. 
Snowing now, 32*

The Foothills and mtns are getting hammered, 1-3' depending on elevation is what they're saying.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

46 sunny....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

44, sunny and on its way to 70ish. 

First day for shorts.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1995698 said:


> 44, sunny and on its way to 70ish.
> 
> First day for shorts.


shoot I was wearing shorts in February when it was 60*......

40*, light rain and have picked up 7/8" of moisture


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My legs to pale to see sun


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1995722 said:


> My legs to pale to see sun


And we appreciate you keeping them covered......

39*, rain


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1995698 said:


> 44, sunny and on its way to 70ish.
> 
> *First day for shorts*.


I just Dry Heaved...............

I bet you wear sandles or Flip Flops too.........:whistling:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1995764 said:


> I bet you wear sandles or Flip Flops too.........:whistling:


Probably Klomp's for the summer.........

After a couple days of not seeing the sun due to snow/rain it came out, good thing too cause I was getting cranky like an easterner and slipping into a what would seem to be depression.

50* and sunny...... Woohoo

The snow line is about 400-500ft above the flat lands, the higher in elevation the more snow and up to 3' in places.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1995764 said:


> I just Dry Heaved...............
> 
> I bet you wear sandles or Flip Flops too.........:whistling:


With white socks........like that old guy.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;1995805 said:


> With white socks........like that old guy.


You pickin on me?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;1995829 said:


> You pickin on me?


Different old guy. You don't spill perfectly good beer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Twitter says it's not OVER.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmm, coulda sworn I hit submit reply. Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was just outside and its spittin snow flurries.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1996501 said:


> I was just outside and its spittin snow flurries.


Just don't mention FB.

Had sleet and flurries a couple times today so far.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the winds here are brutal


----------



## Bossman 92

The only thing worse than mowing grass is mowing grass in 50 mph winds :realmad:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1996232 said:


> Twitter says it's not OVER.





Mark Oomkes;1996508 said:


> Just don't mention FB.


Twitter....... FB.......... Phfffffft, Kids stuff

51* party cloudy

See there was some spring thread cleaning the past couple of days.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

34*, light snow (lake effect) and a wind chill of 25*. 

If I didn't know better, I would have thought we were in Wyoming the last couple days.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1996652 said:


> 34*, light snow (lake effect) and a wind chill of 25*.
> 
> If I didn't know better, I would have thought we were in Wyoming the last couple days.


Without the nice view of the mountains.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;1996657 said:


> Without the nice view of the mountains.


No kidding.

I'm getting reports of graupple in SE MI.

It's not OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;1996657 said:


> Without the nice view of the mountains.


Don't you have a town called Wyoming.......and if I remember the views don't look like this.:laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;1996683 said:


> Don't you have a town called Wyoming.......and if I remember the views don't look like this.:laughing:


Our Wyoming isn't quite the same as yours and now your just showing off.

38* and snowing here


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;1996702 said:


> Our Wyoming isn't quite the same as yours and now your just showing off.
> 
> 38* and snowing here


Nothing to show off, it's just the way it is.......

52* sunny


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1996711 said:


> Nothing to show off, it's just the way it is.......
> 
> 52* sunny


Liar, you don't have to show "the way it is" to us flatlanders.

The latest news from our "Wyoming".

http://woodtv.com/2015/04/21/city-truck-hits-fence-driver-leaves-scene/


----------



## BUFF

If you don't get sleepy after dark you can drive out in a long day and take in the sights in person......

Last time in Wyoming (the state) we were following a 3axle stock trailer and they lost one of the tires/wheels doing about 70mph on a 2lane hi-way. The tire blew through a 5 strand wire fence and was last seen bouncing through a pasture.:laughing:

60* sunny


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can't keep my eyes open at night. 

That's a heck of a long drive. I'd probably need a short nap nowadays. lol

Most of the time the problem is my wife or kids.

If I had a good reason to make the drive..........................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If it was anytime other than April 22, I'd be loading salt trucks and doing some salting today\tonight.

This is nuts.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1996751 said:


> If I had a good reason to make the drive..........................


http://www.cfdrodeo.com/ It's open to the public so I guess that includes easterners......:waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1996770 said:


> http://www.cfdrodeo.com/ It's open to the public so I guess that includes easterners......:waving:


If Oomkes fires up The "Laramie Cummings" and heads west to that I might have to hitch a ride....Looks like a Good Time and Plenty of Beer.....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;1996786 said:


> If Oomkes fires up The "Laramie Cummings" and heads west to that I might have to hitch a ride....Looks like a Good Time and Plenty of Beer.....


He won't get permission from his keeper so that'll never happen..........:laughing:
CFD is a hoot though and there's tons of Buckle Bunny's to catch your eye.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1996795 said:


> He won't get permission from his keeper so that'll never happen..........:laughing:
> CFD is a hoot though and there's tons of Buckle Bunny's to catch your eye.


Probably for the best he does not get permission.......Going on the road with him would be a scary proposition............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Buckle Bunnies? 

That's a new one. Lol 

Cross country trip with Defcon, sounds like a good time.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1996809 said:


> Buckle Bunnies?
> 
> That's a new one. Lol
> 
> Cross country trip with Defcon, sounds like a good time.


Heck yeah Buckle Bunny's....... Welcome to the west, and they don't wear white socks with their boots.Thumbs Up

As much beer as Defcon appears to swill you'd need to stop every 40-50 miles to let him tinkle:laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about 1/2" last night, all the grass and roof tops are covered nothing on the parking areas. Saw the county out salting I69.


----------



## BUFF

Had a couple rain showers last night, looks like the mtn's picked up some more snow though.....

64* partly cloudy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Is that a Buffalo way up there?



56F sunny


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone needs new glasses.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;1997184 said:


> Is that a Buffalo way up there?
> 
> 56F sunny


Longs Peak and Mt Meeker.....

65* sun going down



Mark Oomkes;1997202 said:


> Someone needs new glasses.


uh yeah......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I cleaned my phone.....see clearly now.


----------



## EPM

http://auction.orbitbid.com/details.cfm?ID=2106776

If anyone is up that way Wales, MI looking for mafia block these things are going cheap. I'd have to much in trucking getting them back here to make it worthwhile.


----------



## BUFF

Not too much is going to happen outside this week...... But don't have much faith in their ability to forecast more than a day or two out.


----------



## grandview

How did we go from snow showers last week to a fire watch this week?


----------



## BUFF

Single digit humidity, warm temps and high winds for a few days gets us fire warnings all the time.


----------



## Defcon 5

They also have Fire warnings here in the upper parts of the lower peninsula......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Only thing missing is snowballs.

72, partly cloudy


----------



## SnoFarmer

Told some friends it was going to snow in the Dakotas yesterday, they looked at me like I was crazed.

Now today, their predicting 20+":waving: for them.


----------



## BUFF

Flash Flood/Flood warnings along the Foothills in affect with another 1.4" of rain expected today before it switches to snow tonight. Have 2-4" of snow in the forecast for tonight, higher up there's a winter storm warning with 8-16" depending on elevation.

Been raining since Sunday afternoon and I've had enough of it.:realmad:


----------



## BUFF

Snow forecast is now 5-8", rained all day as temps cooled and wind picked up switched to a mix and now to all snow, got 31* and with wind chill it's about 20*. Snowing sideways and hooked up the plow for tomorrow. There's going to be a lot of tree damage if we get the accumulations they're calling for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds like fun, good luck.

I'd love to see some snow.


----------



## BUFF

I'll be sure to text you pics so you can call me a jerk........once again Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Better late then never eh?  lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Your such an awesome guy.

Just keep rolling it. Or with it. Whichever.


----------



## BUFF

Got 1-2" on the grass which is melting off quickly. Seems as soon as snow is mentioned in a forecast all bets are off when it comes to accuracy..... 
33* overcast.


----------



## grandview

Heat hot,African hot here,close to 90 the last 2 days,of course we had a big landscape job on those days. I even took some breaks ,not used to it this early.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grandview;2001330 said:


> Heat hot,African hot here,close to 90 the last 2 days,of course we had a big landscape job on those days. I even took some breaks ,not used to it this early.


Did you drink the water?


----------



## grandview

1olddogtwo;2001357 said:


> Did you drink the water?


Patty water is good enough for them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001288 said:


> Got 1-2" on the grass which is melting off quickly. Seems as soon as snow is mentioned in a forecast all bets are off when it comes to accuracy.....
> 33* overcast.


I didn't get any pics.......jerk. lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2001378 said:


> I didn't get any pics.......jerk. lol


Ah......... what snow we got was just a tease...... It's suppose to be clear tomorrow and I'm sure the back range will have a nice fresh coat which I'll be sure to taunt you with.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

For your sake I hope it is clear, you were starting to sound like a northeasterner.


----------



## BUFF

It's clear/hazy, mtns are covered by clouds but the sun is out.Thumbs Up
Had a bridge about 3miles south of my wash out something over the weekend, this bridge was also washed away a couple years ago when it flooded out here. Guess the county did a great job with the rebuild.
32* with a heavy frost.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2001414 said:


> For your sake I hope it is clear, you were starting to sound like a northeasterner.


Whoa, arent you located on the east?

Cool, rainy above 32F


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2001434 said:


> It's clear/hazy, mtns are covered by clouds but the sun is out.Thumbs Up
> Had a bridge about 3miles south of my wash out something over the weekend, this bridge was also washed away a couple years ago when it flooded out here. Guess the county did a great job with the rebuild.
> 32* with a heavy frost.


Lots of flooding again?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2001437 said:


> Whoa, arent you located on the east?
> 
> Cool, rainy above 32F


He is in the easterner time zone.......



1olddogtwo;2001438 said:


> Lots of flooding again?


Not as bad as a couple years ago, I guess east of I-25 in NoCo it's flooded pretty bad out by Greeley and east of it.
There's been excavator's with thumbs or grapples at bridges in my area for about 4-5days pulling out timber and debris from bridges and colvert pipes that have come loose from the flood 2 yrs ago. This is the 1st real rain that was a gulley washer we've had since then, plus you add the snow pack run off and it's a lot of water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2001437 said:


> Whoa, arent you located on the east?


Hey now, that isn't nice. If I was HarleyJeff I'd proposition you. Is your first name Richard?

Western Michigan is nothing like SE MI, especially Detoilet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2001446 said:


> Hey now, that isn't nice. If I was HarleyJeff I'd proposition you. Is your first name Richard?
> 
> Western Michigan is nothing like SE MI, especially Detoilet.


Located on the east side of the lake. And yes, dick is short for dicky.


----------



## BUFF

Wow you jokers need to go outside enjoy the sun and take in the view of the snow covered mountains....... Oh wait you both live in the east.......:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol.....jerk.


----------



## BUFF

Yes I am...... but at least I'm in the Mtn time zone...... hardy har har xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2001481 said:


> Yes I am...... but at least I'm in the Mtn time zone...... hardy har har xysport


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## szorno

*Happy Mother's Day from Colorado*

Yep- 4-6" of mashed potatoes. Not fun but good work. :bluebouncThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

szorno;2001636 said:


> Yep- 4-6" of mashed potatoes. Not fun but good work. :bluebouncThumbs Up


Good to see around Scott.

I hope all is well.


----------



## DeVries

That's crazy, snow in May. I'd move 5 months of winter is long enough.

Is this to be expected where you live or just a freak storm?


----------



## GMC Driver

Congrats Scott!

I'm not all that envious...


----------



## BUFF

DeVries;2001675 said:


> That's crazy, snow in May. I'd move 5 months of winter is long enough.
> 
> Is this to be expected where you live or just a freak storm?


He's in Bailey which is at about 7700' in elevation and it can snow from September - June. I'm at about 5500' and we can get snow from October into May.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wish all this rain was snow....................


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2002089 said:


> I wish all this rain was snow....................


Only if it was February.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2002089 said:


> I wish all this rain was snow....................





SnoFarmer;2002093 said:


> Only if it was February.....


It is up high.....

http://arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/snow-conditions/web-cams.aspx

If you can't work due to rain do a little spring skiing or snowmobiling....


----------



## BUFF

Had sun till about noon, clouds moved in and storm clouds started to build over the mtns. One of the great things about where I'm at you can who's getting weather real time and can determine how long before it reaches you or if it'll pass. The rain cloud shown is heading towards my place about 3miles away and I had rain. Where I was at just a few random drops of rain. 
Sun is back out...... 48*


----------



## SnoFarmer

Flurries last night with a low of 30*F.

:laughing: at all those who planted their gardens early
this year.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2002523 said:


> Flurries last night with a low of 30*F.
> 
> :laughing: at all those who planted their gardens early
> this year.


I have peas and green onions in in the ground, Tomato, Green Chile and Jalapeno plants are waiting for warmer weather.

41* rain


----------



## SnoFarmer

Were going to stick some seeds in the ground this weekend. living on the wild side, our avg last frost is around the end of may mid June.

I cant bring myself to plant "plants"


----------



## BUFF

Mothers Day - Memorial Day depending on the weather outlook is when I plant. Mother Days is also when irrigation systems are going but since we're getting continual rain there's no need to.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2002554 said:


> Mothers Day - Memorial Day depending on the weather outlook is when I plant. Mother Days is also when irrigation systems are going but since we're getting continual rain there's no need to.


Do you work?????.......Its seems all you do is post on here at all hours....You have even taken to answering questions for the Mods on here...Are you some sort of "Mod" in training???........:laughing:..........:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2002575 said:


> Do you work?????.......Its seems all you do is post on here at all hours....You have even taken to answering questions for the Mods on here...Are you some sort of "Mod" in training???........:laughing:..........:waving:


Yeah I work...... at least I get paid for doing stuff.
Random posting habits is made possible by smart phone.
Didn't realize there was a restriction on what threads a member could post in, guess I should read the terms of being a member.
I have no interest in being on the mod squad...... but Ookmes on the other hand would be a candidate IMO.....Thumbs Up

34*drizzle


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cold, wet, sleet..... When's June?


----------



## BUFF

June is hanging out with the Beaver.......

41* cloudy


----------



## BUFF

Some thing to taunt those that haven't seen snow for a while...
http://www.9news.com/picture-galler...15/photos-clearing-trail-ridge-road/27406317/

Snow level is suppose to be as low as 8,000' over the weekend with 8-10" in the forecast.

Got rain in lower elevations in the forecast for the weekend with the potential of Monday being nice. The weather is going suck for graduation festivity's and the holiday weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing like the grid heater running through a full cycle on June 2. 

42* and beautiful sunshine.

Not sure if we hit 60 yesterday. I could get into summer if it was like this the entire season.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2004179 said:


> Nothing like the grid heater running through a full cycle on June 2.
> 
> 42* and beautiful sunshine.
> 
> Not sure if we hit 60 yesterday. I could get into summer if it was like this the entire season.


48*, not a cloud in the sky but suppose to hit 85*today. After a month of cold and rain stuff's going to grow like a MF.

I'm sure if your dream summer came to be you'd still find something to piss and moan about.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What do you mean?

I love winter, the colder the better. 

I love lake effect.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2004188 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I love winter, the colder the better.
> 
> I love lake effect.


After a few weeks of getting up every couple hours to check the weather it'll start taking a toll. You'll start taking naps during the day, start missing your soaps, it'll be a struggle to make the early bird special and you'll be getting more PM's from Dean Wormer....... 




52*


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have to agree with Mark, I love winter and enjoy plowing snow. But its hard to complain about just having my best month ever at the landscape yard.


----------



## BUFF

Seems summer has reared it's hot head, we've had a couple days in the 80's with 90 in the forecast for the weekend. The only positive thing is our humidity has been running about 35-40%. I could be worst though, talked to my brother in law in Phoenix today. He said at 5am it was 94* and while I was talking to him it at 2pm was 116*.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2006767 said:


> Seems summer has reared it's hot head, we've had a couple days in the 80's with 90 in the forecast for the weekend. The only positive thing is our humidity has been running about 35-40%. I could be worst though, talked to my brother in law in Phoenix today. He said at 5am it was 94* and while I was talking to him it at 2pm was 116*.


Yuck

We were in Zion NP when it hit 114*. Couldn't figure out why we could jump in a 75* river, and sit in the shade and within 5 minutes sweating like crazy again. That kind of heat is miserable, dry or humid.

I don't mind the 80's-90's by you so much, especially when the temps drop off so mulch at sundown.

We've had a crapload of high dewpoints, which does tend to keep the temps down a bit. Supposedly the next 2 weeks are allegedly going to be in the low 70's. I hope so.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2006811 said:


> Yuck
> 
> We were in Zion NP when it hit 114*. Couldn't figure out why we could jump in a 75* river, and sit in the shade and within 5 minutes sweating like crazy again. That kind of heat is miserable, dry or humid.
> 
> I don't mind the 80's-90's by you so much, especially when the temps drop off so mulch at sundown.
> 
> We've had a crapload of high dewpoints, which does tend to keep the temps down a bit. Supposedly the next 2 weeks are allegedly going to be in the low 70's. I hope so.


Typical weather patterns in the summer has clouds building during the day which bring late afternoon showers or cloud coverage.

Even though it hit 83* yesterday it was 56* at 5a and my house cooled down to 61*.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gorgeous stretch of weather we've been having. 50* this morning. Mid to high 70's for highs. 

Unfortunately, it's supposed to warm up a bit.


----------



## BUFF

Ah you have me beat on temps, 56* and suppose to see 81* with 40% chance of showers late in the day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The last couple of morning, the automated temperature control in my truck is turned on the heat. Snow is only weeks away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I received a quote for bulk salt yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2009047 said:


> The last couple of morning, the automated temperature control in my truck is turned on the heat. Snow is only weeks away.


Hey Grandpa if you didn't have the temp control set to maintain 80* it wouldn't be coming on so much.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A beautiful 50° this morning once again. 

Quite the cold front went through yesterday. Temps were in the low 70's early on, dewpoints in the mid 60's. Temps dropped 10-15° in aboot an hour, dewpoints came down the same.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Just up the road a bit they had a low of 38*F last night.


----------



## BUFF

We had a cold front move in Sunday afternoon after getting into the low 90's Friday/Saturday. Temps haven't been higher than 63*, lows at home have been low 50's. State low for last night was 37* on Monarch Pass.
Keep waiting to see/read about the first snow of the summer which should be happening soon.


----------



## BUFF

Been getting drizzle, showers and turd floaters all week, picked up 1.9" of rain so far. Still cool during the day (64*) and night (54*), yesterday sate low was 35* on Monarch Pass and the high was 68* in Cortez (SW Co).

My folks moved to Fort Meyer Fla in May and was taking to them last night. My dad said it's been in the mid-hi 90's with 100% humidity for about 2wks. he also said they've gotten 12.6" of rain in the past 8days. I have no idea how people can live/work in weather like that.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sunny
80*f
72% humidity

light wind
..

It's over rated.


----------



## BUFF

Getting toasty, suppose to hit 91*.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2013476 said:


> Getting toasty, suppose to hit 91*.


Already 87 here....Gotta drink fast the Beer gets warm quick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2013485 said:


> Already 87 here....Gotta drink fast the Beer gets warm quick...


Look who crawled out of the woodwork.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2013508 said:


> Look who crawled out of the woodwork.


I have been on a bender...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2013510 said:


> I have been on a bender...


Two things come to mind..........


----------



## BUFF

Still have a ways to hit 91, but the humidity and dew point has dropped nicely......... Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2013525 said:


> Still have a ways to hit 91, but the humidity and dew point has dropped nicely......... Thumbs Up


Still an ass.

#2 is the best depiction of Defcon.

Just have to add that he's yelling at the neighborhood kids to stay off his lawn.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2013532 said:


> Still an ass.
> 
> #2 is the best depiction of Defcon.
> 
> Just have to add that he's yelling at the neighborhood kids to stay off his lawn.


At least I'm consistent..... :laughing:

I figured "Walt" would be a good depiction.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2013532 said:


> Still an ass.
> 
> #2 is the best depiction of Defcon.
> 
> Just have to add that he's yelling at the neighborhood kids to stay off his lawn.


I take that as a compliment...I only wish I could be half the man Clint is


----------



## Defcon 5

If you have seen my Estate you would be yelling at the kids to keep off the grounds also


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2013534 said:


> I take that as a compliment...I only wish I could be half the man Clint is


Your wife told me the same thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

685 days without hitting 90°. 

Life is not too bad. Humidity still sucks. 

I hope Defcon's cooled seats don't quit working on him today.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2014018 said:


> 685 days without hitting 90°.
> 
> Life is not too bad. Humidity still sucks.


Had a couple warm days into the low 90's but at least the humidity and dew point were bearable.......
Cooler temps are in the forecast for the next couple of days.
Current weather resembles September.
Yes Mark I know I'm a $%# hole......:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

89° and holding. 

Record is 703 days. 

That would be a great record to break.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2014098 said:


> 89° and holding.
> 
> Record is 703 days.
> 
> That would be a great record to break.


congrats!!!

The streak has come to an end!

As of 4:36 p.m. Tuesday, the temperature reached 90 degrees at Gerald Ford Airport, the official observation site. It did not last long, however, as it dropped back to 89 degrees at 4:41 p.m.

Cooler temperatures will work their way back into the forecast, which could possibly make this one of the last decent chances to reach what has recently become a "milestone" mark in Grand Rapids.

To tie the record, Grand Rapids would have had to make it to Friday, August 14th without hitting 90 degrees. Making it through August 15th would have broken the record. While Grand Rapids did not tie or break the record, it turned out to be the second longest such streak.


----------



## BUFF

Airport weather stations are BS, all the concrete, buildings and pavement are heat sinks and give false readings.
I can see on average a 10* differential in temps when comparing my place and in town, especially at night.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2014018 said:


> 685 days without hitting 90°.
> 
> Life is not too bad. Humidity still sucks.
> 
> I hope Defcon's cooled seats don't quit working on him today.


Cooled seats working very well....Swamp Butt was averted today


----------



## SnoFarmer

65*f
64% humidity.
windy.


----------



## BUFF

A little humid but it should dry out are the day goes on.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its currently 91, very humid, wind is calm and I can hear the rumble of thunder in the distance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bummer, we missed that line of showers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We need a lot more then this little line of showers is going to bring us.


----------



## SnoFarmer

clear
63*f
78%h
light wind


----------



## BUFF

64*f
42%h
38*dp
clear


----------



## SnoFarmer

We had 90*f frick en degrees today with 80% humidity.

Ahhh,,, to be at 12k again......


----------



## BUFF

Been mid 80's / low 90's for about 2wks.
No measurable rain fall for about 5wks.
Humidity has been starting out around 50% and buy noon dropping to hi teens/low 20's.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'm sure the red flag warnings are up out there....
sounds dry....

I can deal with the 80-low90's if its dry with a light wind.
i prefer it to be in the low 70's or lower.

77*F (going for the 90's again)
78%humidity.

wind:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a couple nice days, dewpoints in the 50's. On the way up again unfortunately.

I saw a story a week or two ago about some town in Iraq\Iran\doesn'tmakeadifference that had a heat index of 165°. It's right along the Persian Gulf so lot's of humidity, dewpoint was 95° and actual air temps were close to 120°. Not really sure why we are fighting over their land.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2018000 said:


> I'm sure the red flag warnings are up out there....
> sounds dry....
> 
> I can deal with the 80-low90's if its dry with a light wind.
> i prefer it to be in the low 70's or lower.
> 
> 77*F (going for the 90's again)
> 78%humidity.
> 
> wind:laughing:


Fire danger is hi but no restrictions other than the usual ones. 
There's been a few small fires scattered around the state but nothing of any magnitude. I'm sure mush of that will change with Bow/Muzzleloader season and Labor Day coming up.

My daughter has the right idea, she and some friends leave home at 4am are hiking through the Indian Peaks Wildness area on their way to Caribou Lake on the west side of the Arapaho Pass (11,906'). About 5miles with just under 1800' gain in elevation. They'll probably see temps in the low 60's during the day and 30's at night.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice, get away from the heat.

We have friends in Eldora , well they use to live there.
I haven't explored the area much.

I under stand there is a popular climbing crag in the area too.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2018005 said:


> actual air temps were close to 120°. Not really sure why we are fighting over their land.


no ****e,,

we can directional drill and get the oil from a ways away.

we like the sauna to be at least 120-and up to 150-160*F but with high humidity
and birch bows....
some crazy Finns will get them up to 200*F

but that is easy to escape from, just go out side.
120*F.... no thanks


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2018005 said:


> We had a couple nice days, dewpoints in the 50's. On the way up again unfortunately.
> 
> I saw a story a week or two ago about some town in Iraq\Iran\doesn'tmakeadifference that had a heat index of 165°. It's right along the Persian Gulf so lot's of humidity, dewpoint was 95° and actual air temps were close to 120°. Not really sure why we are fighting over their land.


This is why they bat $h!t nutz and have a certain fondness for goats.....



SnoFarmer;2018019 said:


> Nice, get away from the heat.
> 
> We have friends in Eldora , well they use to live there.
> I haven't explored the area much.
> 
> I under stand there is a popular climbing crag in the area too.


I've done the same hike several times years ago, not a high usage area, close to home and pretty country. 
West of Ned, Eldora, Rollinsville, Ward to the divide are areas I spent a lot of time in since they're close.
We use to do a hike out of Brainard Lake over to Lake Granby every 4th of July. Depending on sno-pack and weather it could be a 2 or 3 day hike.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark, to answer your question why we are fighting over their land. Oil, but you already knew that. It must be cheaper then fighting green peace and every other tree hugger group here in the US. Whats the cost of a few American soldiers compared to cutting down a tree or putting in a pipeline. They just don't want to battle these special interest groups, it will make the politicians look bad.



Mark Oomkes;2018005 said:


> We had a couple nice days, dewpoints in the 50's. On the way up again unfortunately.
> 
> I saw a story a week or two ago about some town in Iraq\Iran\doesn'tmakeadifference that had a heat index of 165°. It's right along the Persian Gulf so lot's of humidity, dewpoint was 95° and actual air temps were close to 120°. Not really sure why we are fighting over their land.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2018072 said:


> Mark, to answer your question why we are fighting over their land. Oil, but you already knew that. It must be cheaper then fighting green peace and every other tree hugger group here in the US. Whats the cost of a few American soldiers compared to cutting down a tree or putting in a pipeline. They just don't want to battle these special interest groups, it will make the politicians look bad.


So very, very sad.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Less than a tenth of an inch of rain in the last 10 days here, been in the low-mid 80's. Lots of turf is burned now. Got quite a few properties that haven't been cut for 3 weeks.


Mark Oomkes;2018005 said:


> We had a couple nice days, dewpoints in the 50's. On the way up again unfortunately.
> 
> I saw a story a week or two ago about some town in *Iraq\Iran\doesn'tmakeadifference* that had a heat index of 165°. It's right along the Persian Gulf so lot's of humidity, dewpoint was 95° and actual air temps were close to 120°. Not really sure why we are fighting over their land.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Second year in a row that the grass hasn't burned, it come close last month. I cant hardly remember years that the grass hasn't burned before or maybe I just didn't pay this much attention.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of brown\dormant turf around here too. We've been on a 10 day (or more) schedule for commercial for aboot 3 weeks now. 

Couple of good downpours, but not enough to keep everything growing enough that it needs mowing on a weekly basis. We even raised the mowers a 1/4 inch when it started to dry out. Irrigated lawns are green but not growing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Effen El Niño ,,,,,

:waving:

It'll rain this winter....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2018133 said:


> We even raised the mowers a 1/4 inch when it started to dry out. Irrigated lawns are green but not growing.


Wow a whooping 1/4" higher..........that should make all the difference. 
Did you read about that on Facebook.:laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You start changing the cutting height on the mowers in Grand Rapids and you never know what the people will do.



BUFF;2018143 said:


> Wow a whooping 1/4" higher..........that should make all the difference.
> Did you read about that on Facebook.:laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Why isn't steve wonder recommending that they water their lawns?
Is there a water shortage in Mi?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2018150 said:


> Why isn't steve wonder recommending that they water their lawns?
> Is there a water shortage in Mi?


Yeah what he said..............:whistling::whistling:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Stevie is out looking at the lawn to see if the height adjustment made a difference.


----------



## BUFF

More like heading home from the early bird special and getting some "helpful" items from the pharmacy along the way.:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I see lawnsite is doing well here on PS.

Aren't you guys seasonal throughout the growing season?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo;2018179 said:


> I see lawnsite is doing well here on PS.
> 
> Aren't you guys seasonal throughout the growing season?


Can't speak for anyone else, but all our commercial maintenance is seasonal in the summer as well.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2018179 said:


> I see lawnsite is doing well here on PS.
> 
> Aren't you guys seasonal throughout the growing season?


Thanks for you opinion........Thumbs Up Looking to score some brownie points?



John_DeereGreen;2018189 said:


> Can't speak for anyone else, but all our commercial maintenance is seasonal in the summer as well.


Same here.
Renewals go out at the end of the month, first snow is typically late September/early October. 
Since were going to have a wicked EL Nino this year per push is going to be awwwwwesome.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Need all the brownies I can get......lol

Done with this heat, ready for polar.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Side note. I don't pay much attention to gasoline prices but I swear yesterday it was 80 cents cheaper. Diesel 2.55, gas 3.49 today. Thought it was like 2.69 or so.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2018222 said:


> Need all the brownies I can get......lol
> 
> Done with this heat, ready for polar.


I can send you some Colorado Brownies



1olddogtwo;2018231 said:


> Side note. I don't pay much attention to gasoline prices but I swear yesterday it was 80 cents cheaper. Diesel 2.55, gas 3.49 today. Thought it was like 2.69 or so.


Gas is 2.61, Diesel, 2.41


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Gas jumped here a 3-4 days ago, was around 2.40 now its 2.99. They are saying something about a BP refinery going down in the Chicago area putting a pinch on supplies.



1olddogtwo;2018231 said:


> Side note. I don't pay much attention to gasoline prices but I swear yesterday it was 80 cents cheaper. Diesel 2.55, gas 3.49 today. Thought it was like 2.69 or so.


----------



## SnoFarmer

oil prices drooped to $44 a barrel.....

temp 68*F
74% humidity.

looking at the 90"s yet again.
then a cool-down next week but nothing associated with any thing like a vor,,,,...
or a tornado.

I dont think we'll be seeing any " circumpolar wind circulation" this winter.
but it's not "cool" to say A "Farrel Vortex" or a cyclone.




but i did see one when I flushed the toilet this Am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2018143 said:


> Wow a whooping 1/4" higher..........that should make all the difference.
> Did you read about that on Facebook.:laughing:


I most certainly did.

We were at 3" to begin with and have issue with a few of our resi's at that height. We mow higher than most around here.



SnoFarmer;2018150 said:


> Is there a water shortage in Mi?





BUFF;2018160 said:


> Yeah what he said..............:whistling:


Not at all, lakes are near all time high levels.

Not sure aboot you folks, but if it dries out enough, irrigation will keep turf green and growing, just not as much. So we stretch our mowing schedule out to reduce moisture loss and stress. Except resi's, it isn't worth the hassle.



1olddogtwo;2018179 said:


> I see lawnsite is doing well here on PS.
> 
> Aren't you guys seasonal throughout the growing season?


Sure are, I'm not complaining at all. Lots of extra work to keep everybody busy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2018334 said:


> I most certainly did.
> 
> We were at 3" to begin with and have issue with a few of our resi's at that height. We mow higher than most around here.
> 
> Not at all, lakes are near all time high levels.
> 
> Not sure aboot you folks, but if it dries out enough, irrigation will keep turf green and growing, just not as much. So we stretch our mowing schedule out to reduce moisture loss and stress. Except resi's, it isn't worth the hassle.


Everything I cut is irrigated KBG.
I start off at 3" in the spring, June I go to 3 1/4", July I go to 3 1/2" and now I'm at 3 3/4". Once the heat of the summer is gone in September I'll start dropping cutting height.

I also stretch or skip cuttings around this time of year, it all depends on heat and how much rain we get. Since the majority of our water comes directly from sno pack we have to be water wise.

Late yesterday we had some pretty good storm cells blow through and again today. Some area's got close to 1" of rain but all I've got these past two days is .1", better than nothing but not enough to do much.

You can see the storms build over the mountains during the day and about 4p they show up on the front range. Funny thing is I can see the divide where my daughter hiked over and it's been getting hammered by weather mid day. I'm sure she's having a good wet time:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Water is good fro you, it makes you grow..

But hiking in wet boots sux.......


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2018511 said:


> Water is good fro you, it makes you grow..
> 
> But hiking in wet boots sux.......


I made sure she brought an extra pair of boots and extra sox.

According to NWS its about 55* in Eldora, being on the other side I'm sure it's in the hi 40's since the sun hasn't hit them yet. It's clear up there now but rain showers is the forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

Mid 70's for hi's and hi 40's for low's the next couple of days, with a 60% chance of afternoon showers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

72 at 6am this morning, near 90 today and high humidity. Yuk


----------



## BUFF

Well you enjoy that......:waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Yeah, thanks a lot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^enjoy,

The heat wave broke last night with a passing " clipper"
I mean a cold front vortex...... A low....

We're sitting at 66*F.


----------



## BUFF

68*, clouds starting to build over the back range and expecting rain this afternoon.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I wonder if it will be ok to mow the yard if I have the deck raised all the way,
I've been raising it 1/4 inch increments all summer and have run out of adjustment.

Looks like rain Tuesday into wens and temps in the 60s?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2018801 said:


> I wonder if it will be ok to mow the yard if I have the deck raised all the way,
> I've been raising it 1/4 inch increments all summer and have run out of adjustment.


Well that just sucks, throw some bigger diameter tires on the mower to increase cut height.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

I wonder what MrWonder recomends?

Duge up some horseradish, ground it with some vinegar , salt,.
Got a hot oneThumbs Up.

To late, I did it already , here are the stubs


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2018829 said:


> I wonder what MrWonder recomends?
> 
> Duge up some horseradish, ground it with some vinegar , salt,.
> Got a hot oneThumbs Up.
> 
> To late, I did it already , here are the stubs


I bet that's pretty good on the roast you did, nothing like some sinus clearing horsey...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2018801 said:


> I wonder if it will be ok to mow the yard if I have the deck raised all the way,
> I've been raising it 1/4 inch increments all summer and have run out of adjustment.
> 
> Looks like rain Tuesday into wens and temps in the 60s?


If you clean the dog **** up more frequently, you won't have to raise the mower to keep from splattering it all over.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2018836 said:


> If you clean the dog **** up more frequently, you won't have to raise the mower to keep from splattering it all over.


When I did resi's the first pile I saw I'd load up and email the homeowner saying they got skipped because they didn't pick up land mines.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2018836 said:


> If you clean the dog **** up more frequently, you won't have to raise the mower to keep from splattering it all over.


No ****e, the dog yard gets mowed 4-5 times a year,
,
Not much poop in the "yard" per say,
As we have young grand kids running around.
The dogs mostly poop down the back 10ac, on a trail we have.Thumbs Up
Me smart, no have to scoop that poopThumbs Up.

I'm so abulivous to mowing poop after a lift time of dogs., the best is when it covers the turf tires.
pumpkin:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2018836 said:


> If you clean the dog **** up more frequently, you won't have to raise the mower to keep from splattering it all over.


I have 5 dogs, over 600lbs of pooping machines....they not allowed on the grass unsupervised, and they know better to crap on the drive. The old lady picks up everyday. She prays for cold weather, I guess it's easier to pick up.


----------



## BUFF

When I had dogs they'd push mud in one corner of the property, every month I'd dig a new hole with a loader and burry it.

Never got higher than 72* today, had some rain roll through about 7pm and current temp is 58* (9PM). My house is a cool 67* and it should be in the hi 50's inside by the morning. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

57*F this am....

and the lawn still is not mowed.
I just cant find any bigger tires.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2018985 said:


> 57*F this am....
> 
> and the lawn still is not mowed.
> I just cant find any bigger tires.


Do what Red Green would do....... wrap the tires in Duct Tape.......

49* outside and 51* inside this morning.
Picked up 1/4" of rain last night.
Suppose to hit low 70's today, rain around dusk and mid 40's tonight. 
Aspen trees should start turning up high in a week or so.


----------



## SnoFarmer

temp 56*f......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

73* at 7 am high humidity and a very good chance for severe thunder storms later today and tonight. I read it on facebook so it must be true.


----------



## BUFF

46* at 5:45a
Late yesterday afternoon went up to about 12,200', 31* and had the 1st snow flakes of the season land on me. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You said flake on you....hahah....lol....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2019426 said:


> You said flake on you....hahah....lol....


I see you're another prodigy of the Catholic school system.... I said "1st snow flakes of the season land on me"


----------



## SnoFarmer

any time you see 4 Catholics standing together there has to be a fifth around someplace.



50*F
cloudy.
wind out of the North West.


----------



## BUFF

Had 48* at 5:30, have 65* at 9:15 and should climb into the low 80's after topping out at 71* yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

Woke up to a cool 48.7* inside my house........and we may hit 80* for a hi today. 
I'm taking my oldest to college in Laramie Wy on Thursday and they have 34* with wind-chill this morning.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Hit 73*, 28%humidity, 35*F DP, no wind, no clouds and feels like mid September.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Beautiful day here in the hood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2020388 said:


> Beautiful day here in the hood


No one was shot? :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm sure it isn't PC, but the fires in Kannada and Oregon\Washington sure have been making for some beautiful sunsets\sunrises even here in Meechigan. 

Dewpoint sucked yesterday, but we did get close to an inch of much needed rain. 

Dewpoint dropped aboot 12° in a couple hours after the storms moved out and cold front went through. Around 60 overnight and only 70ish today.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Woke up to 47*F looking for a high of 57*F
The leaves are turning color.


----------



## BUFF

48* @ 5:30a, mid-upper 80's for a high, low humidity/dew point and this is the forecast for the week +/- a few degrees.
Smoke from fires in the northwest has been around for about 2wks, hazy skies and have had ash settle on vehicles. Sunrise and sunsets have been spectacular here too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

70* 

49* dewpoint 

Winds 23 gusting to 40.

Overcast 

It's a beautiful day!


----------



## SnoFarmer

50*f

......


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We've only made it to 66 here so far...loving it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

58* so far here.

Lake effect sucks when mowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

50*f here by the lake,
just up the road in Embarrass MN it's
36*f....


----------



## BUFF

A little warm but it's dry, should be a little cooler the next couple days.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Looks like it's snowing in the HIGH country ,
Colorado.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Supposed to be near 90 here the rest of the week.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2022447 said:


> Looks like it's snowing in the HIGH country ,
> Colorado.


It's that time of year and looking forward to seeing freshly snow covered peaks again.

Bow season started Saturday and I'm sure the incoming weather will be a welcomed thing to get rut in full swing and animals moving aboot. Lows in the mtn valley's are suppose to be in the 30's-40's most of the week.

The winds have shifted and the smoke from the fires to the NW is finally clearing out.

Saw last night long range forecast for Colorado, September is going to be above average moisture and below average temps. Who knows I may get a plow-able storm, it won't be the first time.

80*, 23% H, 42*F DP


----------



## Luther

Ugh. High 80's with humidity. 

Ready to make the turn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;2022712 said:


> Ugh. High 80's with humidity.
> 
> Ready to make the turn.


This weather sucks.

Last week was mulch nicer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks the pool will get used well into September.


----------



## BUFF

49* heading towards the low 80's 
My kid has 41* and heading into the 70's

Noticed last night leaves on a couple of my tress are starting to turn.


----------



## SnoFarmer

73*f heading for 84*F.

humid....
ickey.
sticky...

the leaves started to turn a while ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Partly Cloudy

85°F

29°C
Humidity 65%
Wind Speed SW 7 mph
Barometer 30.06 in (1017.5 mb)
Dewpoint 72°F (22°C)
Visibility 9.00 mi
Heat Index	91°F (33°C)
Last update 1 Sep 12:53 pm EDT 

A week ago I was wearing a sweatshirt with my shorts.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2022801 said:


> Partly Cloudy
> 
> 85°F
> 
> 29°C
> Humidity 65%
> Wind Speed SW 7 mph
> Barometer 30.06 in (1017.5 mb)
> Dewpoint 72°F (22°C)
> Visibility 9.00 mi
> Heat Index	91°F (33°C)
> Last update 1 Sep 12:53 pm EDT
> 
> A week ago I was wearing a sweatshirt with my shorts.


Wow.... our weather today is almost identical with a few minor exceptions....
79*F
19% H
39*F DP
4.7mph wind from the north
Clouds are building over the mtn's and we have a chance of late afternoon showers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just minor differences, what's a few points ago among Non SE Michigan people anyways


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2022829 said:


> Just minor differences, what's a few points ago among Non SE Michigan people anyways


Preeeeeeeeeeeeeeecisely.....................:laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2022829 said:


> Just minor differences, what's a few IQ points among Non SE Michigan people anyways


Fixed it for ya.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2022844 said:


> Fixed it for ya.....


You're a Good Man Charlie Brown


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2022844 said:


> Fixed it for ya.....


Don't be bring that sciencey stuff around here, we're talking weather....


----------



## Luther

Supposed to be 192 degrees w/158% humidity today. Forecasted ET rate today of 1.69"

I was sweating just watching a guy sweating his @ss off working outside my window a few moments ago.

Take it from me...it's brutal out there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Yeah, I think we are already past that.



TCLA;2023089 said:


> Supposed to be 192 degrees w/158% humidity today. Forecasted ET rate today of 1.69"
> 
> I was sweating just watching a guy sweating his @ss off working outside my window a few moments ago.
> 
> Take it from me...it's brutal out there.


----------



## BUFF

68*F
30%H :realmad:
41*F DP
no wind
Supposed to be mid 80's, hope the humidity burns off soon....
My kid
52*
52%H (sucks to be her)
47*F DP
SW 10mph wind
Supposed to be hi 70's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;2023089 said:


> Supposed to be 192 degrees w/158% humidity today. Forecasted ET rate today of 1.69"
> 
> I was sweating just watching a guy sweating his @ss off working outside my window a few moments ago.
> 
> Take it from me...it's brutal out there.


Better hope Defcon doesn't see this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;2023089 said:


> Supposed to be 192 degrees w/158% humidity today. Forecasted ET rate today of 1.69"
> 
> I was sweating just watching a guy sweating his @ss off working outside my window a few moments ago.
> 
> Take it from me...it's brutal out there.


You do know the solution to this, right?

Turn your AC down!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My Landscape yard office does not have A/C and I get almost no breeze.



Mark Oomkes;2023109 said:


> You do know the solution to this, right?
> 
> Turn your AC down!


----------



## Luther

Yeah, been considering that Mark. Too much of a temp change for me when I got out to have a smoke.


----------



## SnoFarmer

63*f,
rain,
dew point 62*F
humidity, 96%
light fog.

wind N,E, 5mph


----------



## BUFF

BUFF;2023102 said:


> 68*F
> 30%H :realmad:
> 41*F DP
> no wind
> Supposed to be mid 80's, hope the humidity burns off soon....
> My kid
> 52*
> 52%H (sucks to be her)
> 47*F DP
> SW 10mph wind
> Supposed to be hi 70's


Well they hosed up my forecast for the day..... Here's were it ended up, good thing is a dry heat:laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

no snow, 
60*F
dew 59*F
N,E, @8mph


----------



## BUFF

Cloudy
61*
48*DP
51%H


----------



## SnoFarmer

60*f
59*F dp


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The next couple weeks are going to be just spectacular around here. Daytime highs in the low to mid 70s, cool nights around 50 and lots of sunshine.


----------



## GMC Driver

Would have been nice to have had this weather last week. Walking down Division from 44th to 71st and back in the heat had me working up a sweat.

BTW - not alot to see on that side of town.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2028809 said:


> Would have been nice to have had this weather last week. Walking down Division from 44th to 71st and back in the heat had me working up a sweat.
> 
> BTW - not alot to see on that side of town.


You were in town and you didn't call? I'm hurt....

Should've gone north if you wanted scenery.


----------



## GMC Driver

I intended to call - ended up being a PITA trip. Wade had a last minute opening, busted a spring pack on the way down on the float (State Spring helped me out there). MI DOT and I had a friendly chat....

Plus had my son and daughter along for the ride. Saved my bacon!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No problem, I was quite busy last week. 

Glad it worked out.


----------



## GMC Driver

Next time....

Would of had to call for bail if the kids weren't there. Must have got MI's finest.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The super troopers are all jerks.

For that matter, so are the normal troopwrs.


----------



## BUFF

Temps are topping out during the day in the mid 70's and mid/low 40's at night. Trees are turning, humidity in the teens, DP mid 20's to mid 30's.
WU is now showing snow depth and it's just a matter of time before it makes it down from the high country.

Was in Wyoming Wednesday-Sunday, got snowed on Wednesday night and a pretty good freeze every night. We even had a couple half empty beers freeze. High's were in the low 60's and lows in the hi 20's/ low 30's.


----------



## SnoFarmer

52*f
cloudy.
looks like rain.

snow in the high country, 
kind of has a double meaning thees days....

lawn needs to me mowed,
meh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been quite nice around here, almost CO high country type weather.

Highs in the mid 70's, dropping down to upper 40's/low 50's at night. Dewpoints in the 40's for the most part. Looks like we're in a dry spell, must be el Nino or whatever. Or climate disruption.


----------



## BUFF

It's warm here, forecast is calling for low-mid 80's the next couple of days but at least it's dipping into the hi 40' at night.


----------



## jhenderson9196

I can't even comprehend 10-15% humidity. Around here we consider it a gift from Heaven if it's under 65%.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jhenderson9196;2029997 said:


> I can't even comprehend 10-15% humidity. Around here we consider it a gift from Heaven if it's under 65%.


It is truly awesome.


----------



## BUFF

jhenderson9196;2029997 said:


> I can't even comprehend 10-15% humidity. Around here we consider it a gift from Heaven if it's under 65%.


It's tough but I manage.....
Right now I have 13%H and 18*DP, as the night progresses these numbers will more than likely triple by dawn and drop back down by about 2pm.

Being at a mile high in elevation and low humidity dehydration is a problem year round, during the summer I'll drink 2-3gallons of water and only piss out a gallon or so.

I've been on the east coast and mid-west in the summer and I was miserable always feeling damp. Some days it seemed to be drier swimming. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

42° this morning, apparently fall has arrive.............finally. 

Trees are not changing color like they should be, hopefully this will start things moving along.


----------



## BUFF

The NTAC's are forecasting more seasonal temps coming in, highs for the weekend is suppose to be in the hi 50's - low 60's.Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Word on the street is there is no deer hunt this year for the Grand rapids and surrounding areas? Something about sick deer? Sounds kinda fishy to me but is this true?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

News to me.....guess I'll be breaking the law tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries;2032846 said:


> Word on the street is there is no deer hunt this year for the Grand rapids and surrounding areas? Something about sick deer? Sounds kinda fishy to me but is this true?


Over the years I've come to the conclusion the "word on the playground" carries more weight than the "word on the street"............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries;2032846 said:


> Word on the street is there is no deer hunt this year for the Grand rapids and surrounding areas? Something about sick deer? Sounds kinda fishy to me but is this true?


Chronic Waste Disease in the deer. I think its more around central Michigan, Lansing area. They say to have your deer checked within 72 hours.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2033120 said:


> Chronic Waste Disease in the deer. I think its more around central Michigan, Lansing area. They say to have your deer checked within 72 hours.


CW showed up aboot 10-15yrs ago in our deer, elk and moose population, it's not state wide and having your harvest checked is not mandatory. In simple terms many of the effects to the animal are very similar to Mad Cow.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2032860 said:


> Over the years I've come to the conclusion the "word on the playground" carries more weight than the "word on the street"............


Since Oomkes hangs out on playgrounds..He would be the go to guy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2033272 said:


> Since Oomkes hangs out on playgrounds..He would be the go to guy...


Ok fellas, let's try to keep it on topic.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2033272 said:


> Since Oomkes hangs out on playgrounds..He would be the go to guy...


LOL........ Witty.Thumbs Up



Mark Oomkes;2033277 said:


> Ok fellas, let's try to keep it on topic.


It appears someone's trying to get into a new career......... :waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

Trump for President...The more I hear him talk the more I am reminded of Mark


----------



## Defcon 5

No Filter...It's refreshing


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2033288 said:


> No Filter...It's refreshing


Thanks for clarifying that, I though maybe it was the hair.........


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2033292 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, I though maybe it was the hair.........


Although....It could be the 9 Beers I have had


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2033295 said:


> Although....It could be the 9 Beers I have had


Only 9........ did you "work" laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing late?


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2033305 said:


> Only 9........ did you "work" laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing late?


Just warming up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Day #3 of heavy cloud cover and anything from mist to rain. 

Ready for some sunshine again. 

Not sure it hit 50 on Saturday. Windy, rainy and cold sitting in a stand with my daughter Saturday afternoon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2034451 said:


> Day #3 of heavy cloud cover and anything from mist to rain.
> 
> Ready for some sunshine again.
> 
> Not sure it hit 50 on Saturday. Windy, rainy and cold sitting in a stand with my daughter Saturday afternoon.


I sent you a PM couple days ago?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2034454 said:


> I sent you a PM couple days ago?


Huh, let me check, never saw it.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2034454 said:


> I sent you a PM couple days ago?





Mark Oomkes;2034459 said:


> Huh, let me check, never saw it.


It's probably buried in the dozen or so you got from Dean Wormer in the past week....

Fall stopped by over the weekend, cloudy, rain/drizzle, low 50's for the highs and hi 30's for lows.
Haven't seen the sun for 3 days which is not working for me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

sunny and 55*F.

a nice day to drain a fuel filter, and get ready to haul in some firewood.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;2034454 said:


> I sent you a PM couple days ago?


Don't feel bad...I sent him a PM a year ago and I'm still waiting


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Defcon 5;2034583 said:


> Don't feel bad...I sent him a PM a year ago and I'm still waiting


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2034583 said:


> Don't feel bad...I sent him a PM a year ago and I'm still waiting


You just text him 60times a day instead......:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2034725 said:


> You just text him 60times a day instead......:waving:


63 on Friday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Splendid, another dreary day. Fog\mist this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2034725 said:


> You just text him 60times a day instead......:waving:


Don't worry Buffy...He texted me 69 times...Im not stealing you BFF away...You can have him


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2034807 said:


> He texted me 69 times...


Clearly both of you guys need more to do throughout the day.
However I'm impressed a couple FOG's have embraced technology and abuse it like a punk *** kid.Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2034836 said:


> Clearly both of you guys need more to do throughout the day.
> However I'm impressed a couple FOG's have embraced technology and abuse it like a punk *** kid.Thumbs Up


Don't get upset Buffy...A man of your size and the amount of meat you eat it's not good to get riled up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Who can tell me whats wrong with this Arctic Sectional. Its at an auction near Grand Rapids and appears to be from Marks competitor. I think they need a new mechanic.

http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=2307977


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2034839 said:


> Don't get upset Buffy...A man of your size and the amount of meat you eat it's not good to get riled up...


Don't worry about me Walt, it's the people I have daily contact with that should be worried.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2034860 said:


> Who can tell me whats wrong with this Arctic Sectional. Its at an auction near Grand Rapids and appears to be from Marks competitor. I think they need a new mechanic.
> 
> http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=2307977


Awful lot of equipment that hasn't gone in the last how many sales?

I don't know that I would ever buy anything from him, based on the condition of the equipment and the stories I hear.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2034885 said:


> Awful lot of equipment that hasn't gone in the last how many sales?
> 
> I don't know that I would ever buy anything from him, based on the condition of the equipment and the stories I hear.


Did you find the problem with the box? and no its not just the missing bolt. You don't have to say what it is lets see who can spot it.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;2034860 said:


> Who can tell me whats wrong with this Arctic Sectional. Its at an auction near Grand Rapids and appears to be from Marks competitor. I think they need a new mechanic.
> 
> http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=2307977


Don't let Olddog hear you talking bad about Artic...He is Part owner and a Major share holder


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2034900 said:


> Don't let Olddog hear you talking bad about Artic...He is Part owner and a Major share holder


I pretty sure it didn't come out of the factory with the problem I see.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5;2034900 said:


> Don't let Olddog hear you talking bad about Artic...He is Part owner and a Major share holder


Hahahaha

Someone bend the hell out of that one. The bid is going up as I type....

Who in the right mind would put a 15ft light duty plow on a loader?
What is wrong with people....

How it last 10 years is beyond me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No the bend is not the problem I am referring to, they note the bend in the description. The problem I am talking about is an assembly problem by someone and I am sure it wasn't done at the factory.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It looks to me like the bucket forks are pinned/bolted in place, completely eliminating the slip hitch/float/dropngo/whatever the hell Arctic calls it.

Fix that and I'd run it like it is. In fact, for the price it's at now, I'm tempted to buy it. A spare if nothing else.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hard to tell on phone, old eyes, tiny pic, and driving

Something is off with the non matching bucket mount.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I saw the fork slots also, the is bent to he11. That's not what I was getting at though, the shoes are on the wrong side. They have the slots that are cut out for the cutting edge going to the outside. On the inside they have the cutting edge resting on the shoe.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2034948 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Someone bend the hell out of that one.


A little heat, 2 big trees, a couple lengths of chain and Ford pickup would straighten that puppy out in a jiff, then buff the rest out.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LapeerLandscape;2034978 said:


> I saw the fork slots also, the is bent to he11. That's not what I was getting at though, the shoes are on the wrong side. They have the slots that are cut out for the cutting edge going to the outside. On the inside they have the cutting edge resting on the shoe.


Good catch.

Thanks for editing my post MJD.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2035029 said:


> Good catch.
> 
> Thanks for editing my post MJD.


That is a terrible mistake to make, not the brightest people in the world on that side of the state if you know what I mean. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape;2035050 said:


> That is a terrible mistake to make, not the brightest people in the world on that side of the state if you know what I mean. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Thanks for posting that auction link...now I'm bidding on **** I don't even need.

Maybe I'll get a decent deal on a backup push box. That would be nice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen;2035063 said:


> Thanks for posting that auction link...now I'm bidding on **** I don't even need.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a decent deal on a backup push box. That would be nice.


Been there - bought that. 
Good luck, its easy to get carried away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That piece of crap sold for $3,600,...... going to have to raise the prices on used 10 footers


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2035195 said:


> That piece of crap sold for $3,600,...... going to have to raise the prices on used 10 footers


That's plus tax and sales commission, it will be about 12% higher.


----------



## newhere

19% higher. I just got home with my **** I don't even need. Thanks for posting that also, it's a black hole that sucks your money.


----------



## BUFF

After a couple days cloudy crappy weather the sun is oot and there's fresh snow on the peaks in the back range, snow level was down to aboot 9000k.
Have hi 60's-low 70's for high temps and low-mid 40's for lows in the forecast for the next couple days, then a warm up early next week.
To bad I was in Cannabis County when I took this pic, I really wanted to make fertilizer out the Sod Puppies in the foreground. 
Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

newhere;2035262 said:


> 19% higher. I just got home with my **** I don't even need. Thanks for posting that also, it's a black hole that sucks your money.


Must be their Tuesday auction special. On the Thursday auctions it varies from 18% to 13% to 6% depending on how much the item sells for then if you pay cash or wire transfer they wave 3% plus 6% tax of course.


----------



## newhere

LapeerLandscape;2035268 said:


> Must be their Tuesday auction special. On the Thursday auctions it varies from 18% to 13% to 6% depending on how much the item sells for then if you pay cash or wire transfer they wave 3% plus 6% tax of course.


I was including tax in that 13% plus 6% tax. I just paid with a check so I had to pay the full amount. Wasn't worth going to the bank in the hood and getting robbed to save 80 bucks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

newhere;2035276 said:


> I was including tax in that 13% plus 6% tax. I just paid with a check so I had to pay the full amount. Wasn't worth going to the bank in the hood and getting robbed to save 80 bucks.


What kind of cool new toys did you get. We bought a Bobcat Toolcat there a few weeks ago.


----------



## newhere

LapeerLandscape;2035280 said:


> What kind of cool new toys did you get. We bought a Bobcat Toolcat there a few weeks ago.


I bought one of the big ex-city of flint leaf vacs. Only 400 hours on it. Lots of little stuff to fix, some damage to the impeller housing but overall in good shape. 
I'm going to tear it apart and give it a good going over and a new paint job. Im pretty happy for a 2,200 dollar unit!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo;2035195 said:


> That piece of crap sold for $3,600,...... going to have to raise the prices on used 10 footers


What I don't understand is why that one that was bent to **** brought almost a grand more than the 12 footer that was in much better shape. Someone with enough money to have a machine that needs an LD15 should have plenty to buy a new one to go on it I'd think.

I bowed out at 2K on the 12', by the time I got it home and converted to SS I'd have 3+ in it...not worth that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Cold here this morning, pulled out of the garage and got about 1/2 mile down the road and a message flashed across my dash said conditions maybe icy it was 34*


----------



## Superior L & L

Most the pushers that sold on that auction were way over priced!! People get wrapped up in the moment


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I was kind of shocked that 9' Kage's that were bent and beat up brought 3500+ each.


----------



## SnoFarmer

84*f yesterday

53* today.

i think the worm will be truing soon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Crazy weather in the U P today, tornado warning in Marquette and a water spout on Lake Superior.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LapeerLandscape;2038228 said:


> Crazy weather in the U P today, tornado warning in Marquette and a water spout on Lake Superior.


Saw that on the local news, Thumbs UpThumbs Up
The local weather guy made some glib joke about it
I think they pay the guy in scooby treats .
The guy has a hard time predicting when the sun will come up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer;2038234 said:


> Saw that on the local news, Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> The local weather guy made some glib joke about it
> I think they pay the guy in scooby treats .
> The guy has a hard time predicting when the sun will come up.


I dont think they get tornado warnings in the spring or summer let alone Oct.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We have had a few small waterspouts at this end of the lake.
There much more common than a tornado on land in my area.
But it's been around 30+ years sence a tornado has been with in 25mi of us on land.

But yea it's late in the year for that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://woodtv.com/blog/2015/10/16/more-waterspouts-forecast-on-great-lakes/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Get that off facebook did ya? :whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Facebook rules!!!


----------



## BUFF

35* clear sky's, no wind and should hit mid 60's. 

As I've said numerous times before.....Facebook is for punkass kids.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I had 36 by my place this morning. Lake effect clouds rolled in and quite breezy.


----------



## SnoFarmer

33*f this am 
Light N,W breeze .

Leaves , past peak,

The worm should be Turing soon


----------



## John_DeereGreen

29 here last night, tonight is supposed to be the same.


----------



## Defcon 5

Got a brief Snow Shower here today...Everybody Buckle up for Oomkes to start *****ing about Lake Effect


----------



## BUFF

While you clowns are enjoying the 1st taste of winter it's been pretty nice oot here. Had 36* first thing and it topped oot at 67*, no wind, no clouds and perfect tee shirt/shorts weather.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2039016 said:


> Got a brief Snow Shower here today...Everybody Buckle up for Oomkes to start *****ing about Lake Effect


If it wasn't lake effect it'd be something else.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2039026 said:


> If it wasn't lake effect it'd be something else.


Lmao....Its not easy being a King or a Prince


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2039031 said:


> Lmao....Its not easy being a King or a Prince


Some times it's more like queen or princess.......... just saying....:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2039034 said:


> Some times it's more like queen or princess.......... just saying....:whistling::whistling:


I foresee a text from him calling me a Moron


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2039048 said:


> I foresee a text from him calling me a Moron


There's some originality there eh.............


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2039048 said:


> I foresee a text from him calling me a Moron


The "King" checked in aboot an hour ago with a Text saying, Mo...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ron.

Guess all is good in CamelotThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

It's snowing in the Mtn's (winter storm warning), 45* and raining on the Front Range, supposed to be getting rain on/off till Friday. I guess my post count will be in reverse for a couple days.............


----------



## SnoFarmer

, grapple , snow , hail , ho my.....


----------



## Defcon 5

This question is for Buff since he lives out West and is in the Know


Lake Tahoe is a rather Large Lake.Is that the reason why they get so mulch snow out there is due to the "Lake Effect"???..I read it on Facebook and I just wanted to know if it's true...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol........


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2041066 said:


> This question is for Buff since he lives out West and is in the Know
> 
> Lake Tahoe is a rather Large Lake.Is that the reason why they get so mulch snow out there is due to the "Lake Effect"???..I read it on Facebook and I just wanted to know if it's true...


That's a very good question Walt....... The Sierra's get what's call Ocean effect for the Pacific, Lake Tahoehoe is on the eastside of the mtn range which gives Reno Lake effect. Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF;2041078 said:


> That's a very good question Walt....... The Sierra's get what's call Ocean effect for the Pacific, Lake Tahoehoe is on the eastside of the mtn range which gives Reno Lake effect. Thumbs Up


Would you say they get "BUFFeted" with snow??


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan;2041080 said:


> Would you say they get "BUFFeted" with snow??


That is the term used to describe it.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2041078 said:


> That's a very good question Walt....... The Sierra's get what's call Ocean effect for the Pacific, Lake Tahoehoe is on the eastside of the mtn range which gives Reno Lake effect. Thumbs Up


Thank You for clearing that up for me..i would have lost some sleep over that one..

Who we kidding...I sleep like a baby every night due to being intoxicated


----------



## BUFF

Talked to a friend last night that went to Costa Rica a few days ago to surf for a week. He said the incoming Hurricane http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...-BBmjdo0?li=AAa0dzB&ocid=iehp#image=BBmmgh7|1 is kicking of wave's 18-20' tall where it's normally 8'-10'.
According to him he's having the time of his life (no wife/kids).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That would be amazing to see.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There goes the seasonal help


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2041494 said:


> There goes the seasonal help


Yep less wet backs coming over, but us that actually a bad thing?


----------



## SnoFarmer

A nice warm rain in late Oct.

Storms out of Baja 

Hello, El Niño .:waving:


----------



## BUFF

The rain that started Tuesday afternoon finally moved out this afternoon, but not before my post count dropped......

Supposed to have high's in the mid 50's, low's mid 30's and sun the next 4-5 days. Area's in the mtn's got over 2' according the news, and about 15miles up the canyon they got 10".


----------



## SnoFarmer

A snow tease for Wens, but then again it drizzled and was cloudy all day when just last night they said today would be a nice day.

i see crusty butt got some more snow....


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2043221 said:


> i see crusty butt got some more snow....


Yep they sure did so did everywhere else about 8k ft, from my view of the backrange/divide there's finally a pretty good snowpack starting to develop.

Low 30's at night, upper 50's during the day, chance of rain Thursday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It would appear that the remnants of "Patricia" are heading a bit north and west, looks like some rain and a bit of a breeze in the foreguess.


----------



## BUFF

Have fun with the rain and mud that follows it......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2043477 said:


> Have fun with the rain and mud that follows it......


Should knock the rest of the leaves down too, so they're nice and wet.

Had a little bit of rain Friday night, then a turd floater Saturday. Half inch officially, but I think I had that much in aboot 15 minutes at one point. So everything is muddy already.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2043481 said:


> Should knock the rest of the leaves down too, so they're nice and wet.
> 
> Had a little bit of rain Friday night, then a turd floater Saturday. Half inch officially, but I think I had that much in aboot 15 minutes at one point. So everything is muddy already.


Leaves are aboot 50% done, dam Cottonwood trees take their time dropping them and they're what we have most of.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2043481 said:


> Should knock the rest of the leaves down too, so they're nice and wet.
> 
> Had a little bit of rain Friday night, then a turd floater Saturday. Half inch officially, but I think I had that much in aboot 15 minutes at one point. So everything is muddy already.


turd floater, that's funny. Mine are sinkers, must be all the lead from the Flint water I've been drinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2043523 said:


> turd floater, that's funny. Mine are sinkers, must be all the lead from the Flint water I've been drinking.


It's oot West lingo.

But you just might have that problem.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2043525 said:


> It's oot West lingo.
> 
> But you just might have that problem.


Yes it is, when the dried cow pies start to wash away it's a turd floater.


----------



## Defcon 5

Don't you guys play Frisbe with dried cow pies out there??


----------



## SnoFarmer

Buff singing at his kids school at talent night.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2043582 said:


> Don't you guys play Frisbe with dried cow pies out there??


Depending on our Blood Alcohol Content yes we do, they're also used for bases and as clay pigeons too, we get the most oot of our $h!t.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a pretty weak hurricane that hit Chicago today. Grey chilly and damp out


----------



## BUFF

Had what could be considered mtn effect blowing in from the divide earlier, was heading towards Boulder and as I got closer temp dropped from 55 to 34 and flurries in aboot 7miles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Do you ever get lake effect squalls from the Grand Lake


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2043713 said:


> Do you ever get lake effect squalls from the Grand Lake


More like the Gulf of Mexico..........


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2043713 said:


> Do you ever get lake effect squalls from the Grand Lake


Not likely but plausible a few weeks out of the year before ice is on which is typically in a couple weeks.



Mark Oomkes;2043715 said:


> More like the Gulf of Mexico..........


That's called a upslope, moist air from the Gulf stalls out because of cold high pressure system sitting over Wyoming/Nebraska. That's when we get dumped on for days and can end up with 3-4' on the Front Range.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2043720 said:


> Not likely but plausible a few weeks out of the year before ice is on which is typically in a couple weeks.
> 
> That's called a upslope, moist air from the Gulf stalls out because of cold high pressure system sitting over Wyoming/Nebraska. That's when we get dumped on for days and can end up with 3-4' on the Front Range.


Thanks King Meteorologist


----------



## SnoFarmer

This will be the pattern for the winter,
enjoy.....



rain, then a flurries on the back side as it moves on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2044233 said:


> This will be the pattern for the winter,
> enjoy.....
> 
> rain, then a flurries on the back side as it moves on.


Buzz kill,

My source tells me it should make for an interesting storm once winter sets in.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2043749 said:


> Thanks King Meteorologist


That's Rocky Mtn King....... and don't forget it...

26* this morning, expected high around 60*
Mtn valleys got into the mid teens last night and looking at mid - high 30's


----------



## SnoFarmer

42*F, rain, fog, 


M,
I guess rain in Jan will be interesting.....
what will be interesting will be seeing what makes it threw all of the ice storms we'll be seeing.

it should be a good year to clean up fall'en trees and spreading salt...

sharpen your saws....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

38° rain and snow mix. 

Wind is around 20-25 MPH sustained, gusting close to 40.

Bad day for shoveling dog or horse poop.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2045053 said:


> 38° rain and snow mix.
> 
> Wind is around 20-25 MPH sustained, gusting close to 40.
> 
> Bad day for shoveling dog or horse poop.


Bad days for leaves too. Wind never cooperates where I need the leaves. Which coincidentally would be up in the trees for another week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2045055 said:


> Bad days for leaves too. Wind never cooperates where I need the leaves. Which coincidentally would be up in the trees for another week.


What?

I wish they would drop yesterday.

I love the calls I'm getting: When will you be doing my final cleanup?

Are people incapable of looking up into the trees and seeing the same thing I see?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2045071 said:


> What?
> 
> I wish they would drop yesterday.
> 
> I love the calls I'm getting: When will you be doing my final cleanup?
> 
> Are people incapable of looking up into the trees and seeing the same thing I see?


Can you get anymore off topic?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2045075 said:


> Can you get anymore off topic?





> *PlowSite.com™ - Snow Plowing & Ice Management Forum > Other Topics > Off Topic & General Discussions*


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

PS I most certainly can. Thumbs Up Softball or paint drying anyone?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2045083 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> PS I most certainly can. Thumbs Up Softball or paint drying anyone?


We could paint the softballs then watch it dry.

What is the color representing testicular cancer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blue........


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice ,

Batts slamming into blue softballs , 
And there goes old blue balls over the center field fence.

I can see it taking over leagues all over this coming up summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining, 46°

Another beautiful October day in Michigan.


----------



## extremepusher

*Local weather guy*

So last night a local weather jockey gave his prediction on this years snow fall.

Gr/ kzoo 54"

Lakeshore 68"

Green thanksgiving and possible a green Christmas

3-4 degree's above normal on average


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Which NTAC was that?


----------



## extremepusher

It was news 3 guy. was on at 11 pm last night


----------



## SnoFarmer

With lows in the 20's they just might be abel to pull off a snert-cross* yet.
If it doesn't rain during the day.

Snert, slang for snow en dirt

Cross, one half of snow cross. Natts 
At spirit mt.


----------



## TheXpress2002

extremepusher;2046430 said:


> So last night a local weather jockey gave his prediction on this years snow fall.
> 
> Gr/ kzoo 54"
> 
> Lakeshore 68"
> 
> Green thanksgiving and possible a green Christmas
> 
> 3-4 degree's above normal on average


Terrible. His or her head is up their own doupa.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2046693 said:


> Terrible. His or her head is up their own doupa.


What's a Doupa???...Is that a weather term for Rear End??


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2047273 said:


> What's a Doupa???...Is that a weather term for Rear End??


Doupa is where mud slides come from.......


----------



## BUFF

Just another typical fall day, at least till Wednesday when a front moves in with rain/snow mix. Till then 60's for highs and low 30's at night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

74, bright sunshine


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2047273 said:


> What's a Doupa???...Is that a weather term for Rear End??


If I continue with the rest of my polish I'm sure MJD would drop a little note.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Looks like it's dumping in the high country.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2048177 said:


> Looks like it's dumping in the high country.


Yes it is, not a cloud in the sky this morning and as the day progressed a front is moving in. Snow line will be at aboot 7700' along the Front Range, I may get a R/S mix tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently sunny and 75, been like this all week and more of the same tomorrow. I think we have broke records 2 or 3 days this week for the high temp.


----------



## BUFF

33*, low clouds and snow line about 300ft above me, clouds should be moving out around noon.
Looks like south of Denver along the Palmer Divide got a few inches.


----------



## SnoFarmer

CB picked up 7" and it got cold enough to make snow....

roomer on the play ground is some areas got a foot or more.

you guys can have it....


ps 55*F and drizzle.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2048706 said:


> CB picked up 7" and it got cold enough to make snow....
> 
> roomer on the play ground is some areas got a foot or more.
> 
> you guys can have it....
> 
> ps 55*F and drizzle.


Areas 20-25miles / elevations 9,000-11,000 ft west of me got 10-16".


----------



## SnoFarmer

Wheeeeee.............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Left the house this morning with just a short sleeve shirt and no jacket, going to be around 74 today.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2048734 said:


> Wheeeeee.............


Hope she doesn't get frostbite .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2048738 said:


> Hope she doesn't get frostbite .......


Chapstick.......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Eventhough this should cut towards Chicago....

...there is hope

#BeyondSexy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2048987 said:


> Eventhough this should cut towards Chicago....
> 
> ...there is hope
> 
> #BeyondSexy


That's not the pic I was expecting......

At least we know we will continue to receive forecasts long into the future now.

Congratulations my friend.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2048987 said:


> Eventhough this should cut towards Chicago....
> 
> ...there is hope
> 
> #BeyondSexy


Since I have misplaced you phone number 4 phones ago.......Someone texted me a photo of your recent addition......Congrats.....You life has changed forever.........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That looks like that darker blue protrudes right in my direction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2048995 said:


> Since I have misplaced you phone number 4 phones ago.......Someone texted me a photo of your recent addition......Congrats.....You life has changed forever.........


You never have explained the new phone number every other month thing. It isn't like the NSA doesn't know where you are.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2048998 said:


> You never have explained the new phone number every other month thing. It isn't like the NSA doesn't know where you are.


I work for the NSA..... Union Monkey Truck Driver is my cover....ussmileyflag


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just so Todd doesn't feel left out....


----------



## Superior L & L

Congrats Ryan. !!


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2049050 said:


> Just so Todd doesn't feel left out....


Very Cute...I think it has more hair than you...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2049214 said:


> Very Cute...I think it has more hair than you...


I thought I saw a pony tail poking out of the hat thing already, taking after Jimmy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2049229 said:


> I thought I saw a pony tail poking out of the hat thing already.


You're just jealous because your wife made you get rid of your mullet........

45* cloudy


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2049229 said:


> I thought I saw a pony tail poking out of the hat thing already, taking after Jimmy.


If the kid came out with sandles on...We know we have an issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2049263 said:


> If the kid came out with sandles on...We know we have an issue


Or babypris.


----------



## jomama45

TheXpress2002;2049050 said:


> Just so Todd doesn't feel left out....


Congrats!!! First one??


----------



## TheXpress2002

jomama45;2049314 said:


> Congrats!!! First one??


#2

One boy one girl

I'm done.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looking good Ryan, congrats.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Hell of a humdinger late next week. Nice transitional system.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2049761 said:


> Hell of a humdinger late next week. Nice transitional system.


What are you trying to say??..Should we elevate to Code Orange and wait for further instruction??


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2049777 said:


> What are you trying to say??..Should we elevate to Code Orange and wait for further instruction??


Cold rain here but should give our friends out west a nice shot of winter. MarkO should get some nice lake effect from it


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2049777 said:


> What are you trying to say??..Should we elevate to Code Orange and wait for further instruction??


Never elevate to code orange until you confirm with facebook.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Looks like MarkO will find a cliff to drive off of....

Like the consistency of the system on the 19th


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape;2049793 said:


> Never elevate to code orange until you confirm with facebook.


I said I was waiting for further instruction........



TheXpress2002;2049797 said:


> Looks like MarkO will find a cliff to drive off of....
> 
> Like the consistency of the system on the 19th


Oh No.........He better switch over to his winter medication......Let the "Lake Effect" snow *****in begin............:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2049817 said:


> I said I was waiting for further instruction........
> 
> Oh No.........He better switch over to his winter medication......Let the "Lake Effect" snow *****in begin............:whistling:


I love lake effect.............when GV is getting it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2049823 said:


> *I love lake effect*.............when GV is getting it.


I see the switch over has begun................:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2049824 said:


> I see the switch over has begun................:waving:


Have your son read your texts to you...........from me. Wait, he already knows you are...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2049792 said:


> Cold rain here but should give our friends out west a nice shot of winter. MarkO should get some nice lake effect from it


I believe you forgot something in this forecast.........and it isn't a Facebook link.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2049797 said:


> Looks like MarkO will find a cliff to drive off of....
> 
> Like the consistency of the system on the 19th


That big L in the middle is for Lapeer isnt it, thats right were I'm at. Really though is this gonna stick you think?


----------



## BUFF

No clouds, no wind and 50* with snow forecasted for Tuesday night.
Was out east this morning shooting trap and had a great view.


----------



## BUFF

Have a come and go in the forecast for Tuesday night, probably just wake up a few times during the night to see stars.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

....................


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2050697 said:


> Have a come and go in the forecast for Tuesday night, probably just wake up a few times during the night to see stars.......


it look like the chances have increased for you,

4-12" have fun


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2051234 said:


> it look like the chances have increased for you,
> 
> 4-12" have fun


My place:

Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County Severe Watches & Warnings NOAA Weather Radio

Winter Storm Warning

Statement as of 5:05 AM MST on November 10, 2015

... Winter Storm Warning in effect from 10 PM this evening to noon
MST Wednesday...

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter Storm
Warning for heavy snow and blowing snow... which is in effect from
10 PM this evening to noon MST Wednesday. The blizzard watch is no
longer in effect.

* Timing... periods of moderate to heavy snow... coupled with gusty
winds will develop late tonight and continue through Wednesday
morning.

* Snow accumulations... 3 to 6 inches.

* Wind/visibility... northwest to west winds 20 to 30 mph with
gusts to 40 mph will develop late tonight and continue through
Wednesday morning. Areas of blowing snow will reduce
visibilities to near zero at times in the more exposed areas.

* Impacts... snow and areas of blowing snow will also produce
snowpacked and slick roadways... expect severely restricted
visibilities in the more open areas. Highway 287 from Fort
Collins to the Wyoming Stateline will be especially susceptible.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 
A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of
snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in
an emergency. If you must travel... keep an 1000rounds of 5.56, a spare carbine, extra flashlight, food... and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency
.

Where the bulk of my accounts are:

Boulder And Jefferson Counties Below 6000 Feet/West Broomfield County Severe Watches & Warnings NOAA Weather Radio

Winter Weather Advisory

Statement as of 5:05 AM MST on November 10, 2015

... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 10 PM this evening to
noon MST Wednesday...

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow and blowing snow... which is in effect
from 10 PM this evening to noon MST Wednesday.

* Timing... snow will increase late tonight and continue through
Wednesday morning. The snow will end before noon.

* Snow accumulations... 4 to 8 inches in the southern foothills and
Palmer Divide... with 3 to 6 inches in the Denver and Boulder
areas.

* Wind/visibility... north to northwest winds will increase to 15
to 25 mph around midnight and continue through Wednesday
morning. Gusts to 35 mph will occur along and east of I-25 with
wind gusts near 45 mph over the Palmer Divide by early Wednesday
morning. This will allow for visibilities to drop to one
quarter mile at times in open areas due to blowing snow.

* Impacts... roads will become icy and snowpacked late tonight
through Wednesday morning which will lead to a difficult morning
commute. In addition expect very poor visibilities along and
east of I-25 due to blowing snow.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 
A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of
snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in
an emergency. If you must travel... keep an 1000rounds of 5.56, a spare carbine, extra flashlight, food... and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good luck with that. Great way to start the season.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2051245 said:


> Good luck with that. Great way to start the season.


It's not going to do squat....... http://www.9news.com/story/weather/...-snow-mountains-weather-winter-wind/75443978/

Did you happen to notice the Precautionary/preparedness actions...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2051250 said:


> It's not going to do squat....... http://www.9news.com/story/weather/...-snow-mountains-weather-winter-wind/75443978/
> 
> Did you happen to notice the Precautionary/preparedness actions...


Lol, not the first time, just did now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

for Bolder...
60mph wind,


----------



## BUFF

Boulder does blow........

Right now there's not clouds, no wind, no worries.......and really nice oot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2051350 said:


> Boulder does blow........
> 
> Right now there's not clouds, no wind, no worries.......and really nice oot.


Cheyenne, WY,,,,
blows.... enjoy.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2051365 said:


> Cheyenne, WY,,,,
> blows.... enjoy.


No Nebraska sucks.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2051373 said:


> No Nebraska sucks.....


Can't argue that...


----------



## BUFF

Was in town during lunch, 58*, no wind, and a couple clouds (red arrows).
This system better spool up soon if it's going to happen.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2051473 said:


> Was in town during lunch, 58*, no wind, and a couple clouds (red arrows).
> This system better spool up soon if it's going to happen.....


I'm still not seeing any spooling.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You need the big picture .

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php

It's spooled up on the western slope......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2051365 said:


> Cheyenne, WY,,,,
> blows.... enjoy.


Hmmm, I may have had my radar too zoomed in


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2051541 said:


> I'm still not seeing any spooling.


its Bud Time............


----------



## BUFF

It's spooling up but we topped out at 63* and it's still in the hi 50's, no wind.

In aboot 10miles it went from party cloudy to cloudy on the divide around 4pm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2051605 said:


> It's spooling up but we topped out at 63* and it's still in the hi 50's, no wind.
> 
> In aboot 10miles it went from party cloudy to cloudy on the divide around 4pm.


Get ooot, 
noo whey?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2051605 said:


> It's spooling up but we topped out at 63* and it's still in the hi 50's, no wind.
> 
> In aboot 10miles it went from party cloudy to cloudy on the divide around 4pm.


So it snowed\is snowing according to my radar.

Enquiring minds want to know and heaven forbid I run your battery down again.


----------



## BUFF

The weather squirrels found a nut this time, it did snow 2-5" and I plowed.
Suppose to be in the mid 40's with sun and most of the snow will be gone in a day.

The system is being sucked in to Nebraska corn country.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hold on to your hats today fellas.


----------



## SnoFarmer

winds NW 10-15 with gusts to 40mph


----------



## BUFF

Got a couple mild sunny days then maybe more snow next week and cold at night.
Currently 27* sunny, no wind


----------



## SnoFarmer

..................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2052806 said:


> Got a couple mild sunny days then maybe more snow next week and cold at night.
> Currently 27* sunny, no wind


With my dyslexia I saw 72* at first. Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

With Sunday being opening day of firearm deer season and the temp is supposed to be around 60 I wondering how many guys are going to leave their buck hanging on the local buck pole for 4 to 6 hrs.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape;2052845 said:


> With Sunday being opening day of firearm deer season and the temp is supposed to be around 60 I wondering how many guys are going to leave their buck hanging on the local buck pole for 4 to 6 hrs.


It's good sleeping weather


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow,
The Wind is picking up a little


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2053535 said:


> Snow,
> The Wind is picking up a little


U should be out plowing with the snow


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2053538 said:


> U should be out plowing with the snow


It's not sticking to the pavement.
I wanted to pre-plow but.....

Across the lake in Hurley Wi they got some lake enhancement,
They have 5.5" so far.


----------



## BUFF

21* this morning, no clouds, no wind and warming up pretty good.

Forecast has changed for next week..... what a surprise...


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer;2053546 said:


> It's not sticking to the pavement.
> I wanted to pre-plow but.....
> 
> Across the lake in Hurley Wi they got some lake enhancement,
> They have 5.5" so far.


You should have put your pre app of liquid...No more than 10 gallons an Acre


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2053751 said:


> You should have put your pre app of liquid...No more than 10 gallons an Acre


I've found pre treating with PBR whizz to be pretty effective at a rate of a 30pack per acre.......


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5;2053751 said:


> You should have put your pre app of liquid...No more than 10 gallons an Acre


Sad thing is that dudes gonna find himself in court trying to make his argument.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2053764 said:


> Sad thing is that dudes gonna find himself in court trying to make his argument.


Quit picking on him.

My only hope is that some nOOb doesn't take his advice and end up in court.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2053775 said:


> Quit picking on him.
> 
> My only hope is that some nOOb doesn't take his advice and end up in court.


I think you guys raised the red flags sufficiently, hey I'm a nOOb and I'm at least going to listen to the manufacturer specs.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2053756 said:


> I've found pre treating with PBR whizz to be pretty effective at a rate of a 30pack per acre.......


Budweiser has stronger melting power.....Less beers to melt an acre.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

You have to apply Wiesel piss at a much higher rate that you would think.
The processed beer picks up salts from the processing plant and some heat, it's the heat that give it it's magic.

this HWY crew choose to use nothing, the glare is off of ice.

15 mi south of superior Wi Hwy 53


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer;2053995 said:


> You have to apply Wiesel piss at a much higher rate that you would think.
> The processed beer picks up salts from the processing plant and some heat, it's the heat that give it it's magic.
> 
> this HWY crew choose to use nothing, the glare is off of ice.
> 
> 15 mi south of superior Wi Hwy 53


According to some church in Canada pea gravel melts ice too......


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater;2054032 said:


> According to some church in Canada pea gravel melts ice too......


I can see how Kidney Stones (Pea Gravel) would melt ice......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ground temps are definitely at the point of supporting accumulating snow.............had ice in the puddles for the first time this morning. Still there in the shade with an air temp of 45°.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Current temp 43*F
Cloudy to partly cloudy sky's

Ground temps ( surface )
Pavement 38*f to 41*F

Dirt 38*f to 40*f

Grass 40*F to 42*f

And we still have some snow from the other day.


----------



## BUFF

Started of aboot 24* and topped oot aboot 61*, no clouds, no wind and very comfortable with a T-Shirt only.

Still a little snow on the north side of things.

Monday / Tuesday were suppose to get more snow and been following the updates daily http://www.wunderground.com/news/winter-storm-snow-plains-rockies-denver-november-2015 , accumulations will vary depending how the LP system to the south behaves. Could be a couple inches or over a foot.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First dream of the season....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TheXpress2002;2054702 said:


> First dream of the season....


U have a missed call

Sat does look interesting


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;2054703 said:


> U have a missed call
> 
> Sat does look interesting


Nice bowling ball system. The positioning on the HP in Canada will be key.

I like following the Canadian for this type of system. Does well handling the positioning and the GFS for the QPF


----------



## Defcon 5

All these charts and graphs......My shoulder hurts today....That's telling me sometime in the next three days its gonna rain.........:salute:


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2054716 said:


> Nice bowling ball system. The positioning on the HP in Canada will be key.
> 
> I like following the Canadian for this type of system. Does well handling the positioning and the GFS for the QPF


I think you should have named your son Radar..................


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2054722 said:


> I think you should have named your son Radar..................


Thought aboot it. Wife said noo.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2054725 said:


> Thought aboot it. Wife said noo.


Going golfing in aboot an hour......You in??.....Or do you have some diapers to change???..........:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

TheXpress2002;2054702 said:


> First dream of the season....


 turn your ratios down.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2054721 said:


> All these charts and graphs......My shoulder hurts today....That's telling me sometime in the next three days its gonna rain.........:salute:


I don't know it you were in the loop earlier this year. I had traveled to Honduras (scuba diving) and upon my return fell really ill. Wound up in the hospital for 7 days after trying to work through it for 2 weeks. Was diagnosed with Chikungunya (broken bone fever)

Every front that comes through now, I'm getting 3 days notice as my body turns to ssheet.


----------



## TheXpress2002

SnoFarmer;2054731 said:


> turn your ratios down.....


11 to 1 is common place here outside our heat island.... ;-)


----------



## SnoFarmer

11:1 seems to be the default setting.

8:1, 9:1 is more realistic, unless you live in the mountains.

jmo.. if it works....for you.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2054734 said:


> I don't know it you were in the loop earlier this year. I had traveled to Honduras (scuba diving) and upon my return fell really ill. Wound up in the hospital for 7 days after trying to work through it for 2 weeks. Was diagnosed with Chikungunya (broken bone fever)
> 
> Every front that comes through now, I'm getting 3 days notice as my body turns to ssheet.


One question...Did you wear Manpris and sandles in Honduras...


----------



## TheXpress2002

SnoFarmer;2054737 said:


> 11:1 seems to be the default setting.
> 
> 8:1, 9:1 is more realistic, unless you live in the mountains.
> 
> jmo.. if it works....for you.


I agree with any of the hooks and cutters. I adjust it for the clippers.

I am 20 miles west of Detroit and we have a "cold pocket" (Todd get your head out of the gutter) (Ann Arbor, Howell, Brighton) that always tends to be 5-7 degrees colder than the surrounding areas. The ratios tend to differ within this area


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2054743 said:


> One question...Did you wear Manpris and sandles in Honduras...


Birthday suit with flip flops.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2054721 said:


> All these charts and graphs......My shoulder hurts today....That's telling me sometime in the next three days its gonna rain.........:salute:


I saw a cow laying on its back, better ramp it up to Defcon 10!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2054792 said:


> I saw a cow laying on its back, better ramp it up to Defcon 10!


The un-informed Mock..............:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2054825 said:


> The un-informed Mock..............:whistling:


Lmao.........


----------



## TheXpress2002

Cute.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Told you there were cows on their backs.


----------



## Superior L & L

TheXpress2002;2054858 said:


> Cute.........


Lol, I saw that on the 15 days out. It said less than a inch lol. I guess time will tell


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2054871 said:


> Told you there were cows on their backs.


Too early for them to be on their backs...

I hope you get hammered with Lake Effect for days on end for your mocking atitude


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2054878 said:


> Too early for them to be on their backs...
> 
> I hope you get hammered with Lake Effect for days on end for your mocking atitude


Did you run out of beer? You are very bitter.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2054880 said:


> Did you run out of beer? You are very bitter.


Me Bitter?????........That's funny coming from you..........:whistling:

Plenty of Beer......Just made a Beer run.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So.....you're drinking alone tonight?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2054898 said:


> So.....you're drinking alone tonight?


Yes.......I drink alone every night......I don't like people.....:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2054895 said:


> Plenty of Beer......Just made a Beer run.........


Hey Budd......... Gilley's is oot of $hity beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2054962 said:


> Hey Budd......... Gilley's is oot of $hity beer.


Were you at the Bar I was at last night creeping on me???...Lol


----------



## TheXpress2002

How was the golf game today


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2055020 said:


> How was the golf game today


Not Bad...Beautiful Day..Dont think my arm can take much more..Scheduled for surgery next week..Only can take so mulch Vicodin and drink so much beer


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2055055 said:


> Not Bad...Beautiful Day..Dont think my arm can take much more..Scheduled for surgery next week..Only can take so mulch Vicodin and drink so much beer


Salt with your Margarita


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2055126 said:


> Salt with your Margarita


Is this a picture of you and the wife from the Honduras trip???........


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5;2055132 said:


> Is this a picture of you and the wife from the Honduras trip???........


She didn't go.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Didn't think it was going to start snowing oot weast until this afternoon.?


----------



## BUFF

Snow supposed to move in this afternoon/early evening. The NTAC's still don't know how this is going to play oot, maybe they'll get theirs hands around it before it moves oot.

Low cloud cover, temps have been dropping. Had a red sky this morning which typically means something is coming in, my accumulation forecast is some to none snow today/tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you check if cows are laying down?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2055398 said:


> Did you check if cows are laying down?


Teats up.........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2055398 said:


> Did you check if cows are laying down?


Keep making Fun...Better than Facebook


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2055404 said:


> Teats up.........


Huh, guess I should have finished my question.

Did you finish sucking leaves yesterday.........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2055404 said:


> Teats up.........


At the dairy they lay down everyday even when it's sunny .
The teats are out to the side...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2055448 said:


> Huh, guess I should have finished my question.
> 
> Did you finish sucking leaves yesterday.........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Got a few Linden trees that haven't dropped them all on one of my property's. Depending on wind and wind direction I could be done.
Now it's pruning back shrubbery and perenails.

Sky is loaded up pretty good and wind is starting to pick up a bit.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2055453 said:


> At the dairy they lay down everyday even when it's sunny .
> The teats are out to the side...


Hope they flip sides so they tan evenly.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol.

rain, 40* wind calm


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2055464 said:


> lol.


Sunburned teats and bags are a problem in the winter around here due to the sun reflecting off of snow.

It's also a problem when wearing a Kilt too.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Bag balm, from one Scott... to another.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2055459 said:


> Hope they flip sides so they tan evenly.....





BUFF;2055466 said:


> Sunburned teats and bags are a problem in the winter around here due to the sun reflecting off of snow.
> 
> It's also a problem when wearing a Kilt too.......


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Stick to manpris, at least that's what Jimmy says.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2055467 said:


> Bag balm, from one Scott... to another.


And this is why showers are less frequent in the winter.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2055476 said:


> And this is why showers are less frequent in the winter.....


and everyone is happy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2055467 said:


> Bag balm, from one Scott... to another.


Ah.....never mind.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2055485 said:


> Ah.....never mind.


jelous,becuse all you have are wooden shoes and a dike for your finger?


----------



## BUFF

There's a lot of snow removal equipment on the roads, skids, pushers, tractors/loaders and pick up with plow/spreaders mounted. Guess someone has more faith in the NTAC's than I.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Crusty butt has picked up 4" so far today...


----------



## BUFF

Looks more like a blowing more than a snowing event

http://www.wunderground.com/video?video=1970043


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2055467 said:


> Bag balm, from one Scott... to another.


I thought it was Greg and Dave.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2055564 said:


> I thought it was Greg and Dave.


The Dutch are so below grade.....

Scot's we are both Scotsmen ,,,





Old scots drinking song


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Watch for splinters if I kick your butt with my klompen.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You would have had a chance if you had let buff bring the ice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds like we'll be moving to Defcon 3 today.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2055972 said:


> Sounds like we'll be moving to Defcon 3 today.


Don't count on it, NTAC's at the NWS completely missed Colorado's weather and the cows that were teats up yesterday......... they should ground into burger for playing along with them......


----------



## TheXpress2002

BUFF;2055978 said:


> Don't count on it, NTAC's at the NWS completely missed Colorado's weather and the cows that were teats up yesterday......... they should ground into burger for playing along with them......


DTX update basically says.....it's stronger....more moisture.....it's going to accumulate but don't want to say anything yet...lol

FINALLY, WITH A COUPLE OCCASIONAL EXCEPTIONS, THERE HAS BEEN STRONG
MODEL CONSENSUS REGARDING ACCUMULATING SNOW THIS WEEKEND AS THE NEXT
ROUND OF PACIFIC ENERGY BARRELS INTO THE GREAT LAKES AND AND MID-
LEVEL LOW PRESSURE CLOSES OFF OVER THE REGIONS. SOLUTIONS HAVE BEEN
FLAT TO THIS POINT, SUGGESTING JUST MINOR ACCUMULATION POTENTIAL.
HOWEVER, BOTH TONIGHT`S 00Z ECMWF AND GFS ARE CONSIDERABLY DEEPER
AND DEPICT A RAPIDLY DEEPENING LOW TRACKING ACROSS THE WESTERN TIP
OF LAKE ERIE. WITH SEVERAL DAYS OF LEAD TIME, AND AT LEAST A PARTIAL
DEPENDENCY ON THE EVOLUTION OF THE WEDNESDAY STORM AS IT WRAPS INTO
THE HIGH LATITUDES, WILL FORGO A MENTION IN THE HWO FOR NOW.


----------



## BUFF

Colorado has been blanketed by winter storm Ajax........They just won't give up http://www.wunderground.com/video?video=1970043

As long as the mtn's are getting snow I'm good with that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2055978 said:


> Don't count on it, NTAC's at the NWS completely missed Colorado's weather and the cows that were teats up yesterday......... they should ground into burger for playing along with them......


Possibly, my issue is a certain member started talking aboot it 2 weeks ago. Nothing on Facebook or the local NTAC's. Then, all of a sudden yesterday they start talking aboot it.

If Facebook and the NTAC's had been discussing it 2 weeks ago, I KNOW nothing would happen.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2056012 said:


> If Facebook and the NTAC's had been discussing it 2 weeks ago, I KNOW nothing would happen.


Don't have Facebook.... remember I'm stuck in the dark ages and run a manual trans.

NTAC's should be held accountable when they blow a forecast, every time the hose up a forecast they should lose a knuckle on a finger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2056030 said:


> Don't have Facebook.... remember I'm stuck in the dark ages and run a manual trans.
> 
> NTAC's should be held accountable when they blow a forecast, every time the hose up a forecast they should lose a knuckle on a finger.


They'd be pointing at the maps with shoulders or noses in no time.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2056056 said:


> They'd be pointing at the maps with shoulders or noses in no time.


Sounds like a game of drunk twister......


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2056030 said:


> I'm stuck in the dark ages and run a manual transmission.
> 
> NTAC's should be held accountable when they blow a forecast, every time the hose up a forecast they should lose a knuckle on a finger.


Or they do a quick clip of yesterday's forcast, then apologize for being not as right as they should be..

Come clean,,,, and you use a weather rock. Finish your sentence ....:waving:


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2056232 said:


> Or they do a quick clip of yesterday's forcast, then apologize for being not as right as they should be..
> 
> Come clean,,,, and you use a weather rock. Finish your sentence ....:waving:


I have weather rocks on each side of the house, I look in each direction for a weather report. For long term forecast I drive aboot 25miles east and look at the divide to see what's heading my way.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2056012 said:


> Possibly, my issue is a certain member started talking aboot it 2 weeks ago. Nothing on Facebook or the local NTAC's. Then, all of a sudden yesterday they start talking aboot it.
> 
> If Facebook and the NTAC's had been discussing it 2 weeks ago, I KNOW nothing would happen.


If I'm going to be called Facebook I need 245 billion in my account by tomorrow


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002;2056412 said:


> If I'm going to be called Facebook I need 245 billion in my account by tomorrow


Check coming in via snail mail.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2056412 said:


> If I'm going to be called Facebook I need 245 billion in my account by tomorrow


Pesos?

Drachmas?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2056420 said:


> Pesos?
> 
> Drachmas?


245 billion in gold bars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1 NTAC is finally predicting a total.....2 inches.

Allegedly the computer models are narrowing it down between 1 and 6 ". Thumbs Up

A Friday night storm would be a great way to start off. A couple saltings would be even better. 

The bad thing is I was planning on hunting with my son Saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Taking him out cougar hunting?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2056670 said:


> 1 NTAC is finally predicting a total.....2 inches.
> 
> Allegedly the computer models are narrowing it down between 1 and 6 ". Thumbs Up
> 
> A Friday night storm would be a great way to start off. A couple saltings would be even better.
> 
> The bad thing is I was planning on hunting with my son Saturday.


Go Hunting...It's not gonna happen


----------



## firelwn82

Mark Oomkes;2056670 said:


> The bad thing is I was planning on hunting with my son Saturday.


Stick with your plan.. It's not going to amount to much I don't think. Plus the fury freezer fillers will be active.. Go make memories with your boy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NWS is under an inch.

Let the minions and jesters salt and I can go hunting.



Defcon 5;2056691 said:


> Go Hunting...It's not gonna happen


I'm not holding my breath, but..................



firelwn82;2056706 said:


> Stick with your plan.. It's not going to amount to much I don't think. Plus the fury freezer fillers will be active.. Go make memories with your boy.


There's always Saturday afternoon.

We'll be ready for anything and see what happens.


----------



## firelwn82

There ya go..


----------



## SnoFarmer

55*f and rain,, the temp is suppose to start to fall around noon, down to 29* then staying below 33*f for the weekend with clear sky's.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2056737 said:


> NWS is under an inch.
> 
> Let the minions and jesters salt and I can go hunting.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath, but..................
> 
> There's always Saturday afternoon.
> 
> We'll be ready for anything and see what happens.


There-Their is only one Jester...He lives in Metro Detoilet


----------



## SnoFarmer

looks like the "snow" band will go north.

just .5" a dusting...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2056670 said:


> The bad thing is I was planning on hunting with my son Saturday.


You don't hunt, you sit on your @$$ in a stand in your yard waiting for something (with or withoot spots) to come close enough to shoot while texting people.

40*, 18mph breeze, sunshine


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2056773 said:


> There-Their is only one Jester...He lives in Metro Detoilet


Missed one, they're. :waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

looks like mark will be sitting in some snow.....

but it's not suppose to start until Sat am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2056789 said:


> You don't hunt, you sit on your @$$ in a stand in your yard waiting for something (with or withoot spots) to come close enough to shoot while texting people.
> 
> 40*, 18mph breeze, sunshine


I won't argue that.

I hate it, but it is what it is for hunting around here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

How much of that do you think will melt off because of ground temp.


----------



## Superior L & L

lapeerlandscape;2056811 said:


> how much of that do you think will melt off because of ground temp.


99.5%........


----------



## SnoFarmer

probably wont accumulate on the pavement...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Superior L & L;2056814 said:


> 99.5%........


I'm thinking the first 2 inches, so I'm scrambling to get ready for nothing.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2056789 said:


> You don't hunt, you sit on your @$$ in a stand in your yard waiting for something (with or withoot spots) to come close enough to shoot while texting people.
> 
> 40*, 18mph breeze, sunshine


Texting people and calling them Morons and Trolling Plowsite getting on MJDs last nerve...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5;2056817 said:


> Texting people and calling them Morons and Trolling Plowsite getting on MJDs last nerve...


Sounds like a regular day for you.

a map......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2056811 said:


> How much of that do you think will melt off because of ground temp.


Not enough.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2056830 said:


> Not enough.


Agreed. So I hear I'll be getting 6" at the lakeshore...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2056836 said:


> Agreed. So I hear I'll be getting 6" at the lakeshore...


Last Saturday morning puddles had ice until noonish. Temps had been well above freezing the previous week.

Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Going code red...


----------



## Turf Z

Well that's properly terrible.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2056905 said:


> Going code red...


You need to Stop getting Oomkes all riled up with these forecasts...

Rumor has it he has begun talking to himself already


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2056950 said:


> You need to Stop getting Oomkes all riled up with these forecasts...
> 
> Rumor has it he has begun talking to himself already


Pffft, never stopped.


----------



## firelwn82

Come on..... This isn't funny anymore.. That band should move north.. About 100 miles north.. That would be normal for this time of year... I'm out of commission for 2 weeks.. Not cool...


----------



## TheXpress2002

MarkO has gooone silent....

SREF members have 8+ for him

Pour guy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TheXpress2002;2057322 said:


> MarkO has gooone silent....
> 
> SREF members have 8+ for him
> 
> Pour guy


Ha-ha......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2057322 said:


> MarkO has gooone silent....
> 
> SREF members have 8+ for him
> 
> Pour guy


I noticed that dark and early this morning.

Too many last minute things to do.

I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2057426 said:


> I noticed that dark and early this morning.
> 
> Too many last minute things to do.
> 
> I'll sleep when I'm dead.


The LP keeps digging in. Amped moisture NW trend. I'm in the screw zone, quick burt then dry slot.

You just get pummeled.

Don't forget....

1) I told you 20 days ago

2) LES on the back side


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002;2057450 said:


> The LP keeps digging in. Amped moisture NW trend. I'm in the screw zone, quick burt then dry slot.
> 
> You just get pummeled.
> 
> Don't forget....
> 
> 1) I told you 20 days ago
> 
> 2) LES on the back side


Dry Slot??....Nobody likes a Dry Slot


----------



## SnoFarmer

23* flurries,

windy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like somewhere between 1-12" tomorrow. 

Still haven't narrowed it down. Changes every hour.


----------



## Rick547

Mark Oomkes;2058592 said:


> Looks like somewhere between 1-12" tomorrow.
> 
> Still haven't narrowed it down. Changes every hour.


Go get em!!

Video or pictures requested.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2058592 said:


> Looks like somewhere between 1-12" tomorrow.
> 
> Still haven't narrowed it down. Changes every hour.


NATC's had forecasted less than an 1" this evening, it's aboot 2x that now, coming down hard with big flakes. According to radar the cell has a ways to go before it's past. Guess I'll head oot around 4a to see what's up, 
I do like weekend storms.


----------



## TheXpress2002

...............


----------



## TheXpress2002

I spy....

#ThunderSnow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard 12" in Chitcago. 

Looks like it is trending south, based on the missed start time for here in GR.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pavement just wet here on southside.

GR looks dry slotted


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2058781 said:


> Pavement just wet here on southside.
> 
> GR looks dry slotted


Dry slot in detroit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Definitely a south and east event. 

Finally started between 4 and 5, there was aboot a half inch on the grassy surfaces at 5, temps right around freezing. So pavement temps are still above freezing. 

Went west 4-5 miles then straight north and within 5 miles north there was zero, zip, nada. Headed back east and it turned white again. Probably an inch, inch and a half by my shop now. Temps right at 32°. Get some UV rays when the sun comes up and I don't know that we're going to have a plowable event. Salting is great though.


----------



## Turf Z

Heading into the woods to hunt now Mark?

Grand Haven was all green, probably inch & a half on the yard here. Pavement surfaces/gravel roads all wet. see what the day brings ... hopefully more of the same. Stopped snowing entirely here for the past 45min.


----------



## terrapro

Mark Oomkes;2058817 said:


> Definitely a south and east event.
> 
> Finally started between 4 and 5, there was aboot a half inch on the grassy surfaces at 5, temps right around freezing. So pavement temps are still above freezing.
> 
> Went west 4-5 miles then straight north and within 5 miles north there was zero, zip, nada. Headed back east and it turned white again. Probably an inch, inch and a half by my shop now. Temps right at 32°. Get some UV rays when the sun comes up and I don't know that we're going to have a plowable event. Salting is great though.


Roads just wet here. Still a whole lot of snow to fall around here though. Time will tell if its plowable.


----------



## Woodenshoe

I'm exhausted from all of last nights pre-plowing...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Woodenshoe;2058831 said:


> I'm exhausted from all of last nights pre-plowing...


Hahahaha, grass covered now, well sort of


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2058831 said:


> I'm exhausted from all of last nights pre-plowing...


It was a very rough night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally starting to see some coverage\slush building.

It also just let up and is brighter now. Quite a bit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Anybody have enough snow to plow or salt yet.


----------



## BUFF

I had 2" at home and was able to hit a few resi's that hit triggers. My commercial properties are aboot 20miles south of me and they only had a trace. 
Did have a traffic issue aboot a mile from my place. Bulls can weigh up to 1000#, Cows up to 700# and yearly calves up to 400#, they can really hose up a vehicle. 
Crapping pics, it was 3am, I was down shifting my manual trans and swilling a Mtn Dew.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nice pics, I'm sure that was closer then it looked glad you didn't wreck the truck.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2058986 said:


> Nice pics, I'm sure that was closer then it looked glad you didn't wreck the truck.


They're always there, they come down and feed in a alfalfa field so I also go slow. Speed is posted at 50mph and some morons do hit them, I just want to be there when one does and I'll take the carcass then it's smoked elk for dinnerThumbs Up


----------



## Rick547

Been snowing here since 11 am. I would say we have about 3" so far. 

About time to fire up the truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I read it on Facebook, that you get clearer pics with a automatic transmission.



I swear, I've seen that bull Before ?


3" in inde....
A dusting here.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2059026 said:


> I read it on Facebook, that you get clearer pics with a automatic transmission.
> 
> I swear, I've seen that bull Before ?


I'm sure Facebook also says automatic transmissions save transmissions too.......

There's a couple bulls in this herd (aboot 100) that are very similar in rack size 5X5, there's one 6X6 and a bunch of smaller bulls. 
They get in a bunch and they all look the same........


----------



## Rick547

BUFF;2059037 said:


> I'm sure Facebook also says automatic transmissions save transmissions too.......
> 
> There's a couple bulls in this herd (aboot 100) that are very similar in rack size 5X5, there's one 6X6 and a bunch of smaller bulls.
> They get in a bunch and they all look the same........


Automatic for me. I'm to old to be pushing a clutch all day long. I sure wish I wasn't though. I grew up with manual transmissions and the muscle cars. Sure wish I could have that 66 GTO coupe back.


----------



## Woodenshoe

LapeerLandscape;2058964 said:


> Anybody have enough snow to plow or salt yet.


Will end up with 2 apps from this "storm", and possibly another round on Monday morning depending on the clipper coming through.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Woodenshoe;2059346 said:


> Will end up with 2 apps from this "storm", and possibly another round on Monday morning depending on the clipper coming through.


I spoke too soon, we got it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid NTACs. 

So the predict less than a half inch last night into the overnight. Nothing.

Then, some time during the night, they upped the percentage to 70% chance and under an inch. 

Guess what happened? Yup, lost a bunch of sleep for NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I slept, but I still missed out because I had to wake up and check my window forecast which also showed NOTHING. 

Idiots, actually, in honor of Defcon 5, BLOOMING IDIOTS!


----------



## Turf Z

Well, on the bright side we get a day to watch the snow melt before back to clean-ups.

I got a couple saltings last night along the lakeshore, by the time I left GH the temps were warm enough the lots were melting untreated.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes;2060172 said:


> Stupid NTACs.
> 
> So the predict less than a half inch last night into the overnight. Nothing.
> 
> Then, some time during the night, they upped the percentage to 70% chance and under an inch.
> 
> Guess what happened? Yup, lost a bunch of sleep for NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I slept, but I still missed out because I had to wake up and check my window forecast which also showed NOTHING.
> 
> Idiots, actually, in honor of Defcon 5, BLOOMING IDIOTS!


With all this shouting, I can hear you all the way over here....:waving:


----------



## newhere

Turf Z;2060182 said:


> Well, on the bright side we get a day to watch the snow melt before back to clean-ups.
> 
> I got a couple saltings last night along the lakeshore, by the time I left GH the temps were warm enough the lots were melting untreated.


I sure do hope you're right. I need to get 20-30 more clean ups done. I hope we can work Friday-Sunday this week. The rain on Thursday hopefully will melt it off.


----------



## Defcon 5

Dogplow Dodge;2060185 said:


> With all this shouting, I can hear you all the way over here....:waving:


I can not respond in a positive manner to this comment because I am the root off all the problems around here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So, what did every one end up getting?

Highest total was 19 north west of city, ended up with 4 to 6 inches south and away from the warm lake.

Friday night/ Sat might need a salting and next one around the 1st.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3-4" total around here. My guesstimate, not the NTACs. 

Maybe a half inch on some shaded pavement. Maybe. 

Salted some accounts during the day Saturday, went around Sunday AM and touched everything up when it finally got below freezing.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;2060212 said:


> So, what did every one end up getting?
> 
> Highest total was 19 north west of city, ended up with 4 to 6 inches south and away from the warm lake.
> 
> Friday night/ Sat might need a salting and next one around the 1st.


3"-4" on pavement...7"-8" on the grass


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It reminded me Defcon, it was concrete.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2060224 said:


> It reminded me Defcon's *skull*, it was concrete.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2060212 said:


> So, what did every one end up getting?
> 
> Highest total was 19 north west of city, ended up with 4 to 6 inches south and away from the warm lake.
> 
> Friday night/ Sat might need a salting and next one around the 1st.


We got just over 12 inches on raised surfaces, 8 or 9 on parking lots. From what I hear they a got a little more to the southwest of us.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;2060224 said:


> It reminded me Defcon, it was concrete.


Took you long enough to figure that out...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2060229 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


And I'm the problem around here...There-Their There are many ways I would like to respond to this...But I cant..I will do it in private


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice to see you are getting a little...
we picked up 1/4"....


----------



## absolutely

1.5-3 inches in Saginaw Bay Area. Anything we didn't plow melted yesterday (except shade areas). Nice timing for us, started at midnight Saturday and done by 6am. Only damage was some turf.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

34F and clouds

Quite a few crappy looking lots around town. A lot never plowed at all.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2060370 said:


> 34F and clouds
> 
> Quite a few crappy looking lots around town. A lot never plowed at all.


Love your video where your showing the other guys lot, dead ends and snow piled in the cart bins. Then they park on your lot, lol funny as hell.


----------



## terrapro

1olddogtwo;2060212 said:


> So, what did every one end up getting?
> 
> Highest total was 19 north west of city, ended up with 4 to 6 inches south and away from the warm lake.
> 
> Friday night/ Sat might need a salting and next one around the 1st.


Apparently the epicenter of the storm...almost 17 inches

http://whmi.com/news/article/24171


----------



## SnoFarmer

......wow.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2060458 said:


> Love your video where your showing the other guys lot, dead ends and snow piled in the cart bins. Then they park on your lot, lol funny as hell.


Thanks, I received a few death threats over that.


----------



## BC Handyman

Freshwater;2060458 said:


> Love your video where your showing the other guys lot, dead ends and snow piled in the cart bins. Then they park on your lot, lol funny as hell.


Where is olddoggs vid? I'd like to see this 
looks like tonight will be my first real blast of snow, plow is on, bobcat is on site, shovelers got a heads up, expecting 4"


----------



## Freshwater

BC Handyman;2060706 said:


> Where is olddoggs vid? I'd like to see this
> looks like tonight will be my first real blast of snow, plow is on, bobcat is on site, shovelers got a heads up, expecting 4"


Search on YouTube for 1olddogtwo same as its spelled here. All his videos will come. That one is call target Thurs morn or something.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2060674 said:


> Thanks, I received a few death threats over that.


Wow nobody can take a joke huh? I'D have had them towed about an hour before the next storm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

just say'en


----------



## TheXpress2002

SnoFarmer;2065131 said:


> just say'en


Looks like a nice hit for you guys.

Our system last week guessers have less than 2 inches for most areas. Those same areas wound up with 16.4 inches of snow. gotta love the overachieving over running events


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2065168 said:


> Looks like a nice hit for you guys.
> 
> Our system last week guessers have less than 2 inches for most areas. Those same areas wound up with 16.4 inches of snow. gotta love the overachieving over running events


It was funny watching the weather the next morning he said, oh and look over here they got 16 inches of snow like it was nothing and you just predicted 2 inches the day before. They are just like politicians, never admit any mistakes. He could at least say they kinda miss judged it or something.


----------



## SnoFarmer

picked up 2" of slush...
then the warm lake kicked up and
it turned to rain...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2066247 said:


> picked up 2" of slush...
> then the warm lake kicked up and
> it turned to rain...


U living large in Chicagoland?


----------



## BUFF

Have Chinook type winds 25-30 mph with gust up to 75 mph, blowing snow, sunshine and hi 30's expected.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ blow hard....

Turned back to snow.

big flakes, like the kind in Colorado....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U speak Indian also?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ginormous flakes in CO.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ huge....



1olddogtwo;2066356 said:


> U speak Indian also?


 si, no habla Hindi...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2066369 said:


> Ginormous flakes in CO.


Yes there are, most originated from the east and west coast during the invasion in the mid '80's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't drive my plow truck in the snow either


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2066659 said:


> I don't drive my plow truck in the snow either


Why would you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Idiot NTAC's. 

80% chance of rain and/or snow after 7 AM or 8 AM or sometime, depends on where the dart landed. 

Currently: Partly cloudy......................


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;2067098 said:


> Idiot NTAC's.
> 
> 80% chance of rain and/or snow after 7 AM or 8 AM or sometime, depends on where the dart landed.
> 
> Currently: Partly cloudy......................


The partly cloudy is just where that last 20% came in to cover their asses...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2067098 said:


> Idiot NTAC's.
> 
> 80% chance of rain and/or snow after 7 AM or 8 AM or sometime, depends on where the dart landed.
> 
> Currently: Partly cloudy......................


look up and open your mouth I'm sure you'll be drowned within 10 seconds


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2067197 said:


> look up and open your mouth I'm sure you'll be drowned within 10 seconds


Pfffft, Facebook says I'm safe.

If that wraparound is anything like the first wave............we're so screwed.


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002;2067197 said:


> look up and open your mouth I'm sure you'll be drowned within 10 seconds


Wow the comments that could be said aboot this are endless.......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2067204 said:


> Wow the comments that could be said aboot this are endless.......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


So why don't you start?

Just remember, Santa is watching and you've already been naughty twice this year. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Most got a salting here this am

Not that anything stuck on pavement or got below 32F


----------



## SnoFarmer

The phone rang at 7am.
Why haven't you plowed?
I say, hello, ( softly laughing) well it's just going to melt
It's going to be 40*f this week.

Them, so?
I have people coming over.

I replay, you have a gravel drive it's going to turn to mud if I plow.

Silence,

Me, ok I'll be over and see what I can do.





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It was my MOM on the phone....:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2067210 said:


> So why don't you start?
> 
> Just remember, Santa is watching and you've already been naughty twice this year. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Santa's not the only one watching my activity's........ I wonder what the statue of limitations is for a few minor infractions.....


----------



## TheXpress2002

BUFF;2067204 said:


> Wow the comments that could be said aboot this are endless.......:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


Walked into that one.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2067361 said:


> The phone rang at 7am.
> Why haven't you plowed?
> I say, hello, ( softly laughing) well it's just going to melt
> It's going to be 40*f this week.
> 
> Them, so?
> I have people coming over.
> 
> I replay, you have a gravel drive it's going to turn to mud if I plow.
> 
> Silence,
> 
> Me, ok I'll be over and see what I can do.
> 
> It was my MOM on the phone....:waving:


Elderly parents can be hard to sway once they've made up their minds, best thing to do is either concede to their request or tell them you'll stop by later in the day or tomorrow. When you show you have a pretty good chance of being asked what are you doing here, it's not Sunday..........


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2067514 said:


> Elderly parents can be hard to sway once they've made up their minds, best thing to do is either concede to their request or tell them you'll stop by later in the day or tomorrow. When you show you have a pretty good chance of being asked what are you doing here, it's not Sunday..........


Thumbs Up their low maintenance for the most part.
shs's doing so well i forget she is in her 80's.

it's "predicted" we'll see 40*F today.


----------



## Turf Z

60s next weekend, I'll take it bearing that it actually happens. Hopefully finishing most of the cleanups this week then I could use some time off till
Christmas.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Washed, Waxed, and Buffed the truck today....WTF.


----------



## Superior L & L

We are starting 2 landscape jobs tomorrow. If we cannot salt/plow we might as well landscape to generate income


----------



## BUFF

Hate low-mid 40's, partly cloudy and slight breeze. Did the last of the cleanups today and it was a little chilly sucking up leaves on the ZT.

Suppose to be 40-50's with a breeze all week with snow a week from Monday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It would be nice to have some ground cover.


----------



## SnoFarmer

"...."î......


----------



## TheXpress2002

SnoFarmer;2070720 said:


> "...."î......


#SoSexy

#MoreSalt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://woodtv.com/blog/2015/12/09/unseasonably-warm-now-cold-christmas/



> Forecast high temperatures for today in the upper 50s are 20 degrees warmer than average. It'll be a few degrees cooler near Lake Michigan. I can't remember ever saying that in December. "Cooler near the lake" is a phrase you hear a lot in spring, summer and occasionally early fall. I also have 5 days in a row above 50 degrees in the forecast. That seldom happens in December. In the famous strong El Nino December of 1982, we started the month with high temperatures of 59, 67, 63, 50, 63. Later that month we had high of 57, 56, 65 on Dec. 23-25. Then it reached 61 for a high on the 28th. Despite the warm air that month, we still managed to get 8.2″ of snow. We've only had 7 days since Nov. 1 that have been cooler than average. Looks like we're only going to have one day in the first two weeks of Dec. that didn't get at least to the mid 40s (counting 43 as mid-40s).
> 
> U.S. snowcover 12 9 15U.S. snowcover 12 9 13 Look at the difference in snow cover across the U.S. from Dec. 9, 2015 (10.0%) on the left to Dec. 9, 2013 (66.9%) on the left. The temperature in G.R. stayed below freezing from Dec. 6 thru Dec. 18 in 2013. In Dec. 2013, Grand Rapids had 31.8″ of snow and only 17% of possible sunshine.
> 
> gfs_namer_384_1000_500_thick Now, this is a forecast weather map for Christmas Day from one of our weather computer models, the GFS (Weds. PM run). You can see this map full screen here. I caution you that it's a long way into the future and this model tends at times to overemphasize cold air…but…this is a cold day! If you follow the air (between the lines) back from G.R. you end up near the Arctic Circle. The model gives G.R. a mid-afternoon temperature between 15 and 20 with lake-effect snow showers.
> 
> We'll continue to track short-range (unseasonably warm) and the long-range (possible Arctic air around Christmas). Keep watching 24-hour News 8 and reading Bill's Blog.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Don't worry I will provide the graphics...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Just remember MarkO I told you too weeks agoo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Christmas week does look active very active


----------



## TheXpress2002

1olddogtwo;2071710 said:


> Christmas week does look active very active


Crazy stupidly active. The 0z runs showed 4 systems in 9 days


----------



## TheXpress2002

Funny thing is its more of a La Nina pattern. The phase of the jets are going to result in some massive systems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2071706 said:


> Just remember MarkO I told you too weeks agoo


Did I doubt you?

PS Facebook called it 3 weeks ago. Lolololol


----------



## Turf Z

Can we not on Christmas Day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2071722 said:


> Funny thing is its more of a La Nina pattern. The phase of the jets are going to result in some massive systems.


What???

Not possible!

Word on the playground was warmer and drier.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2071726 said:


> Did I doubt you?
> 
> PS Facebook called it 3 weeks ago. Lolololol


Technically I called it what will be 49 days previous.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2071706 said:


> Just remember MarkO I told you too weeks agoo


Holding out on everyone else? Did you post the LRC dates yet?


----------



## SnoFarmer

The local weather guesser says we would be lucky to see a inch of snow during the overnight .


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2072231 said:


> The local weather guesser says we would be lucky to see a inch of snow during the overnight .


So 2" must mean it's a super lucky day....... Go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## SnoFarmer

everyone should be off to work by now, so the drives shouldn't have any cars in them.
so im off to back drag a few resis.


----------



## SnoFarmer

No snow, just drizzle, feels cooler 36*f
Wind out of the NE

Wensday is looking better for a white christmass all the time.


----------



## BUFF

Purdy nice oot west today, 34*, high scattered clouds, sunshine and no wind.
A nice change from it snowing all yesterday and didn't amount to ****. The only ones making any money from this last storm were the car washes which I was heading home from when I took this pic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another cloudy day............

Another rainy day.............

Kinda glad it wasn't snow, a 36+ hour duration storm would suck. 

Maybe we'll get to sprinkle some salt at the end of the week.


----------



## Woodenshoe

SOOOO bored, did some irrigation work last week then sat in an excavator all day Friday working in mud.

Wondered since we have so much time on our hands, if we could make this fit in a 1/2 ton???


----------



## BUFF

Woodenshoe;2074099 said:


> Wondered since we have so much time on our hands, if we could make this fit in a 1/2 ton???


Just make sure it's a long bed, add some Timbrens, have 8ply tyres and you should be good to go.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Woodenshoe

BUFF;2074102 said:


> Just make sure it's a long bed, add some Timbrens, have 8ply tyres and you should be good to go.......Thumbs Up


Will a 2wd V6 work? Where would I put the lights?


----------



## BUFF

Woodenshoe;2074103 said:


> Will a 2wd V6 work? Where would I put the lights?


2wd will work just fine as long as you're running a good set of recaps, V6 will work along as you have 3:73 or lower gears and lights I'd reference this thread: 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164923


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's cooling off,
Local weather guesser is calling for 2-3" wens.


----------



## BUFF

Forecast went from 1"<> midday to 1-3" in aboot 6hrs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Actually kinda feels like December this morning. 20° colder this morning than yesterday. 

Well entrenched in mud season. What a pain.


----------



## DeVries

I'd rather have mud than snow, this weather keeps us doing landscape projects which I'd rather be doing. So far we have been going a month longer with landscape work over last year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2074622 said:


> Forecast went from 1"<> midday to 1-3" in aboot 6hrs


How's that 1"/1-3" working oot for you?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2074766 said:


> How's that 1"/1-3" working oot for you?


6-8" of fluff worked oot pretty darn spiffy.Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Z

"IN SUPPORT OF THIS THE CIPS ANALOGS MEAN SHOWS A 60 TO 70 PCT CHANCE
OF 6" OR MORE OF SNOW WEST OF US-131 FOR THE 72 HOUR PERIOD ENDING
SATURDAY MORNING. THE ANALOG MEAN SNOWFALL FOR THAT 72 HR PERIOD IS
8 TO 10 INCHES FROM GRAND HAVEN TO SOUTH HAVEN AND AS FAR EAST AS
JENISON. "



Mark, what are your thoughts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2074836 said:


> "IN SUPPORT OF THIS THE CIPS ANALOGS MEAN SHOWS A 60 TO 70 PCT CHANCE
> OF 6" OR MORE OF SNOW WEST OF US-131 FOR THE 72 HOUR PERIOD ENDING
> SATURDAY MORNING. THE ANALOG MEAN SNOWFALL FOR THAT 72 HR PERIOD IS
> 8 TO 10 INCHES FROM GRAND HAVEN TO SOUTH HAVEN AND AS FAR EAST AS
> JENISON. "
> 
> Mark, what are your thoughts


Someone dipped into their medical MJ while working.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2074836 said:


> "IN SUPPORT OF THIS THE CIPS ANALOGS MEAN SHOWS A 60 TO 70 PCT CHANCE
> OF 6" OR MORE OF SNOW WEST OF US-131 FOR THE 72 HOUR PERIOD ENDING
> SATURDAY MORNING. THE ANALOG MEAN SNOWFALL FOR THAT 72 HR PERIOD IS
> 8 TO 10 INCHES FROM GRAND HAVEN TO SOUTH HAVEN AND AS FAR EAST AS
> JENISON. "
> 
> Mark, what are your thoughts


Interesting, I read the rest of the discussion.

I'm not holding my breath. How's that?

PS The ground is _way_ too warm for anything to accumulate. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2074836 said:


> "IN SUPPORT OF THIS THE CIPS ANALOGS MEAN SHOWS A 60 TO 70 PCT CHANCE
> OF 6" OR MORE OF SNOW WEST OF US-131 FOR THE 72 HOUR PERIOD ENDING
> SATURDAY MORNING. THE ANALOG MEAN SNOWFALL FOR THAT 72 HR PERIOD IS
> 8 TO 10 INCHES FROM GRAND HAVEN TO SOUTH HAVEN AND AS FAR EAST AS
> JENISON. "
> 
> Mark, what are your thoughts





Mark Oomkes;2074854 said:


> Someone dipped into their medical MJ while working.





Mark Oomkes;2074862 said:


> Interesting, I read the rest of the discussion.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath. How's that?
> 
> PS The ground is _way_ too warm for anything to accumulate. :laughing::laughing::laughing:




So the actual foreguess is for under an inch Thursday and an inch Friday. But the discussion is saying 2-4".

Stupid NTAC's.

AT THIS TIME THE MOST LIKELY OUTCOME IS FOR AROUND 2-4 INCHES OF
SNOW TO FALL NEAR TO WEST OF US-131 MAINLY FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING WITH ISOLATED LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
POSSIBLE WEST OF US-131 NEAR LAKE MI. LIGHTER AMOUNTS OF AN INCH OR
LESS ARE EXPECTED EAST OF US-131 IN THIS TIME FRAME.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2075363 said:


> So the actual foreguess is for under an inch Thursday and an inch Friday. But the discussion is saying 2-4".
> 
> Stupid NTAC's.


Uh yeah..... They from 1"<> to 1-3" in aboot 6hrs and we got close to 12".
10* light breeze and it's suppose to be sunny today...Thumbs Up

From yesterday late in the afternoon as the storm was heading oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks for reminding those of us who have yet to see real snow, what it looks like.

On the dark side, we're running over 10° above normal for the month of December with a whopping 11.7% of possible sunshine.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2075388 said:


> Thanks for reminding those of us who have yet to see real snow, what it looks like.
> 
> On the dark side, we're running over 10° above normal for the month of December with a whopping 11.7% of possible sunshine.


Dark side......:laughing: 11.7% possible sunshine.....:laughing:

According to my forecast we should have a pretty good melt off in a couple days. Also calling for snow Xmas eve and day and I'm suppose to go north for a couple days for the family holiday **** show......Guess I'll be smoking my own prime rib.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Picked up almost 5"


----------



## SnoFarmer

Can only upload one at a time from a I-pad or the like
Snow flying off the ditch side corner of the Veee.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2075524 said:


> Picked up almost 5"


Looks like this season it's snow for the cool kids......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2075530 said:


> Looks like this season it's snow for the cool kids......


More like morons.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2075530 said:


> Looks like this season it's snow for the cool kids......


Got this last month, was supposed to 4 to 6. Didn't want to be left out of the cool group.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2075530 said:


> Looks like this season it's snow for the cool kids......





LapeerLandscape;2075543 said:


> Got this last month, was supposed to 4 to 6. Didn't want to be left out of the cool group.


Thumbs Up

Enjoy the mud Mook's.
With a littel luck you might get some late effect as this L will be bringing in the coldest air of the season, as it passes to the north.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2075538 said:


> More like morons.


You must be referring to the union monkey.....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2075543 said:


> Got this last month, was supposed to 4 to 6. Didn't want to be left out of the cool group.


Careful what you wish for...... It can lead to a few conversations with Dean Wormer and multiple text all hours of the day.........

If the forecast for western Mulchigan comes through Mookes will be pissing aboot the snow, employees and equipment issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2075580 said:


> Careful what you wish for...... It can lead to a few conversations with Dean Wormer and multiple text all hours of the day.........
> 
> If the forecast for western Mulchigan comes through Mookes will be pissing aboot the snow, employees and equipment issues.


You're the one texting when I'm in bed, stupid 2 hours behind me.

Pfft, we're ready for anything..............kind of.

Treating our salt and broke the bolt\tapered bushing on the Bobcat for the tilt. Blew a hose on the JCB. Piece of crap, 4,000+ hours and aboot 18 years old on the original hose.

They're all over it yet. Less than half an inch Thursday night\Friday morning and back to 2" Friday, none Friday night. 4 hours ago it was less than an inch, around and inch and less than an inch, respectively.

As usual, they have no idea.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2075587 said:


> You're the one texting when I'm in bed, stupid 2 hours behind me.


Eeeeewwwww you're texting me back from bed.....

The last storm was called echo,echo,echo....
http://www.wunderground.com/news/winter-storm-echo-impacts


----------



## SnoFarmer

Bed texting.....

32*f
The weather has switched from drizzle back to snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yup........bed texting. NOT, I'm sleeping.

Just wait until I start plowing, I'll definitely start texting you at all hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weather update...........(it's almost fun to watch them change the guesses hour by hour) back to an inch Friday night. 

Great news though, Bobcat is fixed. I do have to wait a week for a PCM for my '02. Which puts it right before Christmas. Told my wife we need another tractor.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2075633 said:


> Yup........bed texting. NOT, I'm sleeping.
> 
> Just wait until I start plowing, I'll definitely start texting you at all hours.


Go right ahead,
I switch to Do not disturb at night, 
So unless a family member, marries into the clan, :waving:
It may not be happing anytime soon, 


What ya getting ready for? Snow?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2075643 said:


> What ya getting ready for? Snow?


 I heard lake effect rain.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

I hear ther caul'en it lake effect mud..:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2075670 said:


> I hear ther caul'en it lake effect mud..:whistling:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

Same thing here. All rain in the regular forcast, and all lake effect and snow flurries in the discussion. Literally a split personality forcast.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Picked up 7.3" so far today.


It covers the mud nicely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol, the local NTACs changed their guesses again. 

Blooming idiotic morons.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I've got to give it to http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml?site=kdlh
They have been really good even a few days out.


----------



## Turf Z




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2075964 said:


>


And what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2075972 said:


> And what do you think is going to happen?


Nope, don't even see Grand Rapids on the map, they must have no respect for the plow king


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2075978 said:


> Nope, don't even see Grand Rapids on the map, they must have no respect for the plow king


They excluded him. :laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2075972 said:


> And what do you think is going to happen?


Not nearly that much by the time that's listed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2075978 said:


> Nope, don't even see Grand Rapids on the map, they must have no respect for the plow king


I'm not part of the Kool Kid's Klub.



Turf Z;2075993 said:


> Not nearly that much by the time that's listed.


Agreed.....

PS Told you someone was into the MMJ at work.


----------



## BUFF

Klubs can be overrated.

-2* clear sky and sunshine


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2076021 said:


> Klubs can be overrated.
> 
> -2* clear sky and sunshine


That depends on if your beating an easterner at a gas station with one or not...Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2076047 said:


> That depends on if your beating an easterner at a gas station with one or not...Thumbs Up


Use a hay fork, that way you don't get any on you.........Thumbs Up

Warmed up to 9* so far.
Storm forecasted for xmas eve and day is moving out towards the week. Weather in north western Wyoming is looking like snow for xmas eve/day and weekend which could mean roads will be shut down and I can't make it up.Thumbs Up

Suppose to pick up my daughter at UW in Laramie today and hope the roads are open. They've been closed on/off the past couple of days otherwise I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Road closures due to snow are for easterners.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'll be close but I should be back on the road by Monday evening.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer;2076293 said:


> I'll be close but I should be back on the road by Monday evening.....


I often use JohnDee's page for the weather or the camera shots.. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2076089 said:


> Road closures due to snow are for easterners.


Wind effect snow/ground blizzards and accidents are the reasons why roads are shut down. US287 runs past my uncles ranch in Med Bow, Wyo and the roads has been closed since Tuesday AM. Besides not being able to go to town if needed they were suppose to ship animals on Wednesday to a auction that's happening tomorrow and is the last of the year. So now they have to carry them for another month.

These pics are aboot 5miles north of the Colo state line, wind oot of the west and blowing probably 40mph<>, this is mild ground effect snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big surprise, they give us a WWA last night (who knows why) while stating it might not meet advisory status blah, blah, blah.

Back to under an inch today and under an inch tonight. 

As I told Defcon, I'll let him know tomorrow who was right. Morons


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;2076650 said:


> Big surprise, they give us a WWA last night (who knows why) while stating it might not meet advisory status blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Back to under an inch today and under an inch tonight.
> 
> As I told Defcon, I'll let him know tomorrow who was right. Morons


Id ake two salts over plowing any day !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;2076700 said:


> Id ake two salts over plowing any day !


Me too.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2074836 said:


> "IN SUPPORT OF THIS THE CIPS ANALOGS MEAN SHOWS A 60 TO 70 PCT CHANCE
> OF 6" OR MORE OF SNOW WEST OF US-131 FOR THE 72 HOUR PERIOD ENDING
> SATURDAY MORNING. THE ANALOG MEAN SNOWFALL FOR THAT 72 HR PERIOD IS
> 8 TO 10 INCHES FROM GRAND HAVEN TO SOUTH HAVEN AND AS FAR EAST AS
> JENISON. "
> 
> Mark, what are your thoughts





Mark Oomkes;2074854 said:


> Someone dipped into their medical MJ while working.


Well, we are probably at 1/10" on gravel. Nothing on pavement.

I know, lots of time to go, but so far I'm thinking the initial call of MMJ at work was correct.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2076835 said:


> Well, we are probably at 1/10" on gravel. Nothing on pavement.
> 
> I know, lots of time to go, but so far I'm thinking the initial call of MMJ at work was correct.


Are you getting a little anxious. Salt trucks loaded and ready to go...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2076844 said:


> Are you getting a little anxious. *Salt trucks loaded and ready to go...*


I didn't say that..................to you.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2076835 said:


> Well, we are probably at 1/10" on gravel. Nothing on pavement.
> 
> I know, lots of time to go, but so far I'm thinking the initial call of MMJ at work was correct.


Same story over here. The roads near our shop were covered with probably a half inch from a good band, then the sun came out for 15minutes and melted it all.

I'm not one to watch/believe the newscasters, but even Scare Team 8 is predicting only a third to a half inch as of their noon cast... plus we put all the plows back on and loaded some salt... so that usually helps deter some snow...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2076835 said:


> Well, we are probably at 1/10" on gravel. Nothing on pavement.


Wow a 1/10"............... It must be horrendous oot......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z;2076849 said:


> Same story over here. The roads near our shop were covered with probably a half inch from a good band, then the sun came out for 15minutes and melted it all.
> 
> I'm not one to watch/believe the newscasters, but even Scare Team 8 is predicting only a third to a half inch as of their noon cast... plus we put all the plows back on and loaded some salt... so that usually helps deter some snow...


How disappointing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2076860 said:


> How disappointing.


Salt is going down before rush hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Idiots don't know how to drive. Every highway and major road had major backups due to accidents. 

Morons


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2076904 said:


> Idiots don't know how to drive. Every highway and major road had major backups due to accidents.
> 
> Morons


Was it even that bad near 131?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2076909 said:


> Was it even that bad near 131?


Not by the time I made it through. 40+ minutes to get from the S curve to M6. 8 car wreck almost to 54th.

96 was backed up all over the place too. Fuller to past Cascade. M6 to M50.

It was bad for maybe an hour, if that. I'm sure 1 idiot hit their brakes too hard and that was it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2076904 said:


> Idiots don't know how to drive. Every highway and major road had major backups due to accidents.
> 
> Morons


According to MDOT Webcams traffic doesn't appear to be that bad........ You're just old and cranky.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2076915 said:


> According to MDOT Webcams traffic doesn't appear to be that bad........ You're just old and cranky.....


If you were using the same links I tried, they weren't updating. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://woodtv.com/2015/12/18/crashes-slow-traffic-on-snowy-w-mi-roads/

Only 8 or 9 in the one I was stuck in.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2076921 said:


> http://woodtv.com/2015/12/18/crashes-slow-traffic-on-snowy-w-mi-roads/
> 
> Only 8 or 9 in the one I was stuck in.


WoodTV........ Sounds like a porn channel
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

Can't believe how much snow you guys got from this morning, watching the news and everything's covered... barely a dusting on the rooftops here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was in aboot an hour this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2076942 said:


> WoodTV........ Sounds like a porn channel
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Radio station has the same call sign, their motto? Wake up with WOOD.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2076945 said:


> Radio station has the same call sign, their motto? Wake up with WOOD.


Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle sticks............

Full salt, just aboot everything evaporated off the walks, little touch up.


----------



## Turf Z

Got absolutely nothing here, honestly I'm a little surprised


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cloudy,
Over cast.
26*f


----------



## SnoFarmer

32*
cloudy
fog
winds calm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

47°
Still cloudy although I did see a peak of the moon last night
Fog\haze\mist
SE @ 10 MPH, supposed to get breezier later on.............something aboot a wind advisory


----------



## BUFF

Got a skiff/trace of snow last night, not enough to go oot.
17* sun is blazing, no wind and last nights snow should burn off quickly.

Suppose to get snow Xmas day in the afternoon and again early next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Might it even dry oot?

Wind blowing nicely all night.........seeing breaks in the clouds.

Maybe even a peak at the sun in store?

I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## SnoFarmer

18*
wind over night.
now, light winds out of the N,W
cloudy.
light snow.
cloudy

around 1.5-2" since yesterday.


----------



## TheXpress2002

First December tornado in Michigan history...

....aboot a mile from the house.

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2015/12/ef-1_tornado_confirmed_michiga.html


----------



## SnoFarmer

TheXpress2002;2080622 said:


> First December tornado in Michigan history...
> 
> ....aboot a mile from the house.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2015/12/ef-1_tornado_confirmed_michiga.html


Cutting it close..

You can keep thoes dowd there....


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002;2080622 said:


> First December tornado in Michigan history...
> 
> ....aboot a mile from the house.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2015/12/ef-1_tornado_confirmed_michiga.html


Well that hosed up some stuff eh........

Had one oot here that was aboot 2miles from my place that leveled several homes and ootbuildings. Was at a buddy's house and watched it touch down along with take oot his a house and outbuilding aboot 1/4mile south of him.
All that power was impressive as hell to watch.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Record breaking temps... tornados... and a snow/sleet/freezing rain/ system all within 3 days

Gotta love Michigan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like Icemaggedon 2015 is aboot to hit.

Ryan says Todd and I should be taking it more seriously..................apparently he doesn't know us very well. 

BTW, I am taking it seriously, instead of Mt Dew and vodka, I switched to straight vodka.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snowy/sleet falling here....its kind of loud, little windy @ 20 mph. Gust to 30


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2083114 said:


> Looks like Icemaggedon 2015 is aboot to hit.
> 
> Ryan says Todd and I should be taking it more seriously..................apparently he doesn't know us very well.
> 
> BTW, I am taking it seriously, instead of Mt Dew and vodka, I switched to straight vodka.


Mt Dew and vodka, come on its still fairly early in the morning. Grapefruit juice or tomato (bloody mary) would be just fine with your vodka.


----------



## BUFF

-2*, no wind and clear sky......

Mark Mtn Dew is for whiskeyThumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

18*f
cloudy.
the "storm is just entering southern mn.

We have lake effect snow 1/4" so far.

Depending on who you want to believe there calling for 2-8". but i think we'll miss the brunt of this one.

I think, i might go get a bag of salt.

have fun in MI. got hockey skates?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer;2083158 said:


> 18*f
> cloudy.
> the "storm is just entering southern mn.
> 
> We have lake effect snow 1/4" so far.
> 
> Depending on who you want to believe there calling for 2-8". but i think we'll miss the brunt of this one.
> 
> I think, i might go get a bag of salt.
> 
> have fun in MI. got hockey skates?


Thanks a lot snofarm, its going to be a mess for sure...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2083155 said:


> -2*, no wind and clear sky......
> 
> Mark Mtn Dew is for whiskeyThumbs Up


Dang, what was I thinking?



SnoFarmer;2083158 said:


> 18*f
> cloudy.
> the "storm is just entering southern mn.
> 
> We have lake effect snow 1/4" so far.
> 
> Depending on who you want to believe there calling for 2-8". but i think we'll miss the brunt of this one.
> 
> I think, i might go get a bag of salt.
> 
> have fun in MI. got hockey skates?


My other name is Hans Brinker. Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2083208 said:


> My other name is Hans Brinker. Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hows the finger holding up?
:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2083208 said:


> My other name is Hans Brinker. Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


More like Jimmy MacElroy.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2083219 said:


> Hows the finger holding up?
> :laughing:


Can you see it from here? Thumbs Up

It ain't my thumb.



BUFF;2083222 said:


> More like Jimmy MacElroy.......


Funny you would know his name and what he looks like............because I've never heard of him.


----------



## Turf Z

Seeing a good amount of snow... Tell me this isn't going to flip to an all snow event


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So far it just looks like those pics of Wyoming that Jimmy Macelroy's biggest fan posted over here.

First round done......waiting to see what happens now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2083251 said:


> Can you see it from here? Thumbs Up
> 
> It ain't my thumb.
> .


:waving:
Back at Ya.....
(Kind of looks like he's giving the finger and not saying nooo.)

Maybe you can reinact a few seans out of "ice station zebra"?
Well, After you get yer finger out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Full plow here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Excellent flick.

Alistair McClean is an amazing author.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2083300 said:


> Full plow here


How much you get over there. So far almost an inch of snow and a whole bunch of crap after that.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2083251 said:


> Funny you would know his name and what he looks like............because I've never heard of him.


Well Buckaroo........ it's like this, when I turned in the TV a few weeks ago a movie call Blades of Glory was on and this is how I found oot aboot this. A simple internet search yielded the name and pic. 
You see when messing with someone it's always best having your poop in a group.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got about 2 inches of snow slush sleet.... heavy rain now

Roads are heavily flooded


----------



## BUFF

Got 22* sun is blazing and no wind, good beer drinking weather


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2083498 said:


> Got 22* sun is blazing and no wind, good beer drinking weather


No wind? whats up with that..


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2083500 said:


> No wind? whats up with that..


Guess Nebraska isn't sucking enough today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2083490 said:


> Well Buckaroo........ it's like this, when I turned in the TV a few weeks ago a movie call Blades of Glory was on and this is how I found oot aboot this. A simple internet search yielded the name and pic.
> You see when messing with someone it's always best having your poop in a group.


Whatever.........it's your "story"...........or should I say "people skills"?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2083516 said:


> Whatever.........it's your "story"...........or should I say "people skills"?


I was on the fence and figured the Peacock was more fitting than this...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2083533 said:


> I was on the fence and figured the Peacock was more fitting than this...


Now that was a classic. Much better then that blades of glory hole crap... Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2083561 said:


> Now that was a classic. Much better then that blades of glory hole crap... Thumbs Up


Slap Shot is a classic, the Hanson Bros were great.Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2083568 said:


> Slap Shot is a classic, the Hanson Bros were great.Thumbs Up


Saw those guys at a small pro team in Flint Mi. (The Flint Generals) they were great. I'm sure it was all staged but we laughed are a$$ off..


----------



## Turf Z

3-4" here so far


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That sucked..... to put it mildly.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A good shake down cruise......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2084442 said:


> That sucked..... to put it mildly.


Yeah.. It kinda did. Now its time for a Labatt Blue Light...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2084447 said:


> A good shake down cruise......


Right, any more shaking and I'm officially in the nut house.


----------



## ggb6259

SW corner- Blowing slush/rain crappy mix.. no snow last night. Power outages all over ours was down 7:30p til 1:00a... Went to bed and woke when the lights came on.. Turned off the lights and woke this morning late to 40 degrees and a flippin watery mess.... 

Guarantee no snow for the rest of the year or maybe two now. Finished the sleds and they are ready.... 

Sorry....


----------



## Woodenshoe

I was trying to compute the moisture ratios for yesterday's 2-3" of snow/sleet/ice, but couldn't figure out where to enter the amount of lead BB's and concrete in the formula???


----------



## absolutely

4-5 inches of whatever that was. 6 hour routes took 14-15 hours and had to cleanup and salt again last night. I'm beat. 2 foreman have close to 40 hours in 2 days.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Woodenshoe;2084561 said:


> I was trying to compute the moisture ratios for yesterday's 2-3" of snow/sleet/ice, but couldn't figure out where to enter the amount of lead BB's and concrete in the formula???


Some insanely stupid number of 2.5 to 1


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2085346 said:


> Some insanely stupid number of 2.5 to 1


I would have guessed something along the lines of 5:1.

Someone said to me it was like pushing wet sand. Thought that was pretty fitting.


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2085346 said:


> Some insanely stupid number of 2.5 to 1


Wow, have you ever seen a number like that before?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2085387 said:


> I would have guessed something along the lines of 5:1.
> 
> Someone said to me it was like pushing wet sand. Thought that was pretty fitting.


We're you even able to use the ebling?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2085391 said:


> Wow, have you ever seen a number like that before?


It's usually in the form of wet snow. Not out of the realm of possibility.



Freshwater;2085392 said:


> We're you even able to use the ebling?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2085393 said:


> It's usually in the form of wet snow. Not out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> Sure, why not?


Just wasn't sure if it wasn't too much weight to move with the truck. I read a couple posts where guys had to keep the front blade straight the whole time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2015dec28


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2085454 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/lot/2015dec28


Interesting


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2085454 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/lot/2015dec28


Crazy! Warm temps a side, these storms have been super strong, and just loaded with moisture. The system before Xmas produced the first Dec tornado in mi history. 6-16 inches of snow in nov, days of rain, winds, and fog. As soon as the temps drop consistently, well be very busy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2085448 said:


> Just wasn't sure if it wasn't too much weight to move with the truck. I read a couple posts where guys had to keep the front blade straight the whole time.


Rookies...........I've been running back blades longer than a lot of guys have been plowing. Just have to know the limits of your equipment.



1olddogtwo;2085454 said:


> http://www.weather.gov/lot/2015dec28





> The official sleet total for Chicago was *1.9"* (as of midnight) observed at O'Hare International Airport. This appears to be a record for sleet in a day, with the previous record being 1.5" on February 4, 1924. The total liquid observed was *1.47",*


Holy ****!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2085487 said:


> Rookies...........I've been running back blades longer than most guys have been alive. Just have to know the limits of your equipment.
> 
> There, fixed it for ya!!!
> 
> Holy ****!


This ×2!!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Nothing but sunshine and decent temps a week oot.


----------



## Turf Z

"DEVELOP LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW
WILL CONTINUE SUNDAY NIGHT. THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVIEST WEST OF U.S.
131 WHERE 3 TO 6 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE. MEANWHILE AREAS EAST OF
U.S. 131 WILL ONLY SEE 2 INCHES OR LESS. THE SNOWS WILL WIND DOWN
EARLY MONDAY MORNING...BUT THE MONDAY MORNING COMMUTE COULD SEE SNOW
COVERED ROADS NEAR THE LAKESHORE. ARCTIC AIR FOLLOWS THE SNOW FOR
MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT WITH THE COLDEST AIR OF THE SEASON."

Guess we're back into the pattern of it snowing every Sunday again... Nothing's sacred anymore

My one question is... When predicting upwards of 6" how is it only a possibility that we may have snow covered roads?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Turf Z;2086780 said:


> "DEVELOP LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW
> WILL CONTINUE SUNDAY NIGHT. THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVIEST WEST OF U.S.
> 131 WHERE 3 TO 6 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE. MEANWHILE AREAS EAST OF
> U.S. 131 WILL ONLY SEE 2 INCHES OR LESS. THE SNOWS WILL WIND DOWN
> EARLY MONDAY MORNING...BUT THE MONDAY MORNING COMMUTE COULD SEE SNOW
> COVERED ROADS NEAR THE LAKESHORE. ARCTIC AIR FOLLOWS THE SNOW FOR
> MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT WITH THE COLDEST AIR OF THE SEASON."
> 
> Guess we're back into the pattern of it snowing every Sunday again... Nothing's sacred anymore
> 
> My one question is... When predicting upwards of 6" how is it only a possibility that we may have snow covered roads?


It will be pulling a Bobby Dylan....

...and blowin on da wind


----------



## Turf Z

TheXpress2002;2086833 said:


> It will be pulling a Bobby Dylan....
> 
> ...and blowin on da wind


Not sure if that reference is good or bad for me so I'll start preparing now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2086780 said:


> "DEVELOP LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW
> WILL CONTINUE SUNDAY NIGHT. THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVIEST WEST OF U.S.
> 131 WHERE 3 TO 6 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE. MEANWHILE AREAS EAST OF
> U.S. 131 WILL ONLY SEE 2 INCHES OR LESS. THE SNOWS WILL WIND DOWN
> EARLY MONDAY MORNING...BUT THE MONDAY MORNING COMMUTE COULD SEE SNOW
> COVERED ROADS NEAR THE LAKESHORE. ARCTIC AIR FOLLOWS THE SNOW FOR
> MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT WITH THE COLDEST AIR OF THE SEASON."
> 
> Guess we're back into the pattern of it snowing every Sunday again... Nothing's sacred anymore
> 
> My one question is... When predicting upwards of 6" how is it only a possibility that we may have snow covered roads?


Earlier this afternoon, these same *******es had us 20% chance of snow showers.

If they had been correct the last 48-72 hours, we would have had over 6" of snow by now.

These *******es continued to predict 2" of snow when the radar was clear for 200 miles in every direction.

They've been absolutely horrible this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It must be raining in hell today, I agree with Mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2086878 said:


> It must be raining in hell today, I agree with Mark


Good thing it's a new year.


----------



## BUFF

Another day of sunshine and temps got up to the mid 30's. Real nice day to wash vehicles and just being outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turned oot nice here too.

Sunny but a bit breezy. 

Great day for pheasant hunting.


----------



## Turf Z




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2087104 said:


>


Must have someone new at the office in GRR that doesn't grasp the concept of "fetch" in relation to lake effect.

And, based on this past week, they couldn't even tell us what was actually occurring much less predicting anything.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2087235 said:


> Must have someone new at the office in GRR that doesn't grasp the concept of "fetch" in relation to lake effect.
> 
> And, based on this past week, they couldn't even tell us what was actually occurring much less predicting anything.


Your replies always give me so much hope. I think I subconsciously posted that just for you to tear them down and give me hope of a nice fluffy 2" push


----------



## BUFF

Turf Z;2087239 said:


> Your replies always give me so much hope.


You shouldn't feed the animals.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2087239 said:


> Your replies always give me so much hope. I think I subconsciously posted that just for you to tear them down and give me hope of a nice fluffy 2" push


Lol......I'm hoping for nothing to just a salting. I am down equipment and operators yet.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2087262 said:


> Lol......I'm hoping for nothing to just a salting. I am down equipment and operators yet.


Thinking you have a better chance of than I. But yes, same reason here that I'm hoping for less vs. more


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2087296 said:


> Thinking you have a better chance of than I. But yes, same reason here that I'm hoping for less vs. more


Apparently the NTACs got their poop in a group. Less than a half inch today and under an inch tonight. Percentages are down to 60.

I'm guessing 0-.5" if that looking at the radar.

You on the other hand, not so fortunate.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Least the lions won!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2087402 said:


> Least the lions won!


Hey, it ain't April 1 yet.


----------



## Superior L & L

Mark Oomkes;2087235 said:


> Must have someone new at the office in GRR that doesn't grasp the concept of "fetch" in relation to lake effect.
> 
> And, based on this past week, they couldn't even tell us what was actually occurring much less predicting anything.


Ok, what's "fetch"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Superior L & L;2087407 said:


> Ok, what's "fetch"


The distance or amount of open water cold air has to pickup moisture.

That's the non-technical definition.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2087402 said:


> Least the lions won!


No one cares... Thumbs Up


----------



## viper881

Just light flurries here


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2087426 said:


> The distance or amount of open water cold air has to pickup moisture.
> 
> That's the non-technical definition.


So proud that you are picking up the proper terminology.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So NTACs are batting a thousand. 

80% around an inch and the stars are oot. South and west, yes, but nowhere close to 80% of the forecast area.


----------



## viper881

A burst is coming through at the moment


----------



## Turf Z

Good tunes on the radio this morning.


----------



## viper881

You got enough to plow by you?


----------



## Turf Z

viper881;2087899 said:


> You got enough to plow by you?


I'm in West Olive near Port Sheldon; maybe half an inch here if I'm generous. Took a ride up to Grand Haven for kicks and even less here so far. Drive thru a bank we do and it's melting under my tire tracks.

Lakeshore drive had a decent amount though, maybe inch and a half until you go inland a mile or two and it drops off to almost a dusting. 31 was pavement all the way up to GH.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2087901 said:


> I'm in West Olive near Port Sheldon; maybe half an inch here if I'm generous. Took a ride up to Grand Haven for kicks and even less here so far. Drive thru a bank we do and it's melting under my tire tracks.
> 
> Lakeshore drive had a decent amount though, maybe inch and a half until you go inland a mile or two and it drops off to almost a dusting. 31 was pavement all the way up to GH.


Wonder what they got down by South Haven.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2087902 said:


> Wonder what they got down by South Haven.


South of Doiglas/Sausagetuck had a little over an inch around 8pm already from what I heard.

There's one guy plowing up here. I think he does drugs.


----------



## viper881

South side of holland is maybe 3/4" on the high end. Salt will eat right through it.


----------



## viper881

More like .5" average on south side. Some is bare as u drive over it


----------



## Turf Z

Sweet Moses what was that band of snow that came thru, dropped like 2in west of the highway in some spots near the lake


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a massive..............dusting. Salt from last week held most of it. 

Have another band that just went through that probably doubled our dusting. Salt is still holding.

Saw 3 other contractors oot at 0500ish, talk aboot stretching the service requirements, I sure couldn't justify doing anything.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing and light coverage in Lapeer.


----------



## Herm Witte

Saw 3 other contractors oot at 0500ish, talk aboot stretching the service requirements, I sure couldn't justify doing anything.[/QUOTE]
Please elaborate. FYI, we applied brine this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;2087950 said:


> Saw 3 other contractors oot at 0500ish, talk aboot stretching the service requirements, I sure couldn't justify doing anything.


Please elaborate. FYI, we applied brine this morning.[/QUOTE]

Where I was, there was nothing to salt............anything salted last week was bare pavement.

Liquid could have been applied, but salting bare pavement?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Grrrr...up every hour for nothing. 1-2 forecast overnight, 1-3 today. 1-2 overnight may have been accurate if they were forecasting in millimeters....

Based on that performance of forecasting, I'll be surprised if we see anything more than a dusting today. 

Mark...NATC?


----------



## ggb6259

2"-3" On the ground this morning. Packing type wet heavy. Damn ground is not frozen, turf tearing and my blade be trippin.... Moved the push bar the wrong way. Need to move it back up later up,.. ugh...

gb


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;2087977 said:


> Mark...NATC?


Borrowed from Buffy:
No
Talent 
Arse
Clowns

Same here, they have yet to be remotely accurate once this season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;2087981 said:


> Borrowed from Buffy:
> No
> Talent
> Arse
> Clowns
> 
> Same here, they have yet to be remotely accurate once this season.


That's what I thought you meant but wasn't sure.

Pretty sure at this rate you'll see me on the news before the end of the season, NWS office is less than an hour away...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Sleeping in 2hr shifts is my favorite! I wish they would erouniously forecast snow every night so I couldn't sleep all winter and not get paid!






Said no one ever!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2087981 said:


> Borrowed from Buffy:
> No
> Talent
> Arse
> Clowns
> 
> Same here, they have yet to be remotely accurate once this season.


And I got it from "Office Space"..... seems fitting.Thumbs Up

Another sunny day on the Front Range, should have the same till Thursday. They're calling for 1-3".....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

If the weather guys had a forum they talked on it would go like this, (I told them it was going to be sunny and 55 today :laughing: :laughing


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;2087958 said:


> Please elaborate. FYI, we applied brine this morning.


Where I was, there was nothing to salt............anything salted last week was bare pavement.

Liquid could have been applied, but salting bare pavement?[/QUOTE]
Agreed!


----------



## Turf Z

Woodenshoe;2087988 said:


> Sleeping in 2hr shifts is my favorite! I wish they would erouniously forecast snow every night so I couldn't sleep all winter and not get paid!
> 
> Said no one ever!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

So 'heavy' LES Sun-Thurs? Can it be


----------



## BUFF

We'll just have to see if this actually happens.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's snowing now.
Aboot 1" so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

For all you worrywarts that thought we were never going to get snow...........this is what happens when it is "nice" for so long. It's Michigan, it's winter. Eventually it will snow. Unfortunately, a bunch is going to come in just a few days. 

Carry on..........and good luck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2091807 said:


> For all you worrywarts that thought we were never going to get snow...........this is what happens when it is "nice" for so long. It's Michigan, it's winter. Eventually it will snow. Unfortunately, a bunch is going to come in just a few days.
> 
> Carry on..........and good luck.


But when will it snow?

I want to find the hidden snow at silver lakes on 4/1/16


----------



## Turf Z

How much we getting mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2091880 said:


> How much we getting mark?


All of it.

Anywhere between 1 and 30" through Tuesday morning.


----------



## SnoFarmer

8*
Cloudy
Wind, 1-5mph out of the NW
Light flurries.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2091904 said:


> All of it.
> 
> Anywhere between 1 and 30" through Tuesday morning.


That's the impression I get from the local stations


----------



## BUFF

How's rain west Michigan guys........ Are you going to get freezing rain or snow oot of this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain so far.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bust here....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We might end up with enough to plow by the end of the day tomorrow for the accounts that are closed Sunday. The ones open tomorrow may just get a couple saltings, will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2092078 said:


> We might end up with enough to plow by the end of the day tomorrow for the accounts that are closed Sunday. The ones open tomorrow may just get a couple saltings, will have to wait and see.


We're right on the edge of the "heavy" snow, I'm getting a feeling we're going to see only a couple inches.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;2092093 said:


> We're right on the edge of the "heavy" snow, I'm getting a feeling we're going to see only a couple inches.


Got the same feeling Mark


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2092093 said:


> We're right on the edge of the "heavy" snow, I'm getting a feeling we're going to see only a couple inches.


The NWS has us at 38* at 3am and falling from then on and I think lowered our snow again.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes;2092093 said:


> We're right on the edge of the "heavy" snow, I'm getting a feeling we're going to see only a couple inches.





Herm Witte;2092095 said:


> Got the same feeling Mark


I started typing a similar message, but didn't want to open my mouth and regret it later, but since you both said it... NWS hourly has 4" by 1am, but it also says 33* by 8pm (8 minutes from now) and it's currently 38*. Also, the radar is not all that impressive at the moment.
On edit, they change it faster than I can post, now it's less snow and 34* until 10pm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

major bust here, covered to 1/2 inch here around 3pm, when if fizzled to little snow showers and it melted out.

NW indy ( 20 miles to my east) was to get 6 to 8, it just rained there i believe

still snowing litely about nothing sticking


----------



## Turf Z

Accumulating 1/2-1" so far just north of Holland... Same waterlogged stuff we pushed two weeks ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2092160 said:


> Accumulating 1/2-1" so far just north of Holland... Same waterlogged stuff we pushed two weeks ago


Interesting....

Even on the pavement?


----------



## viper881

Got nothing but rain by me on this side of holland


----------



## BUFF

8* and stars are oot .


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2092172 said:


> Interesting....
> 
> Even on the pavement?


drive & road has about an inch of white slush currently. I came from the other side of Holland about an hour and a half ago and hit a wall of all snow from complete rain

on radar it looks to be winding down soon already? jeez

edit- actually i take that back, probably still half inch... seems to be compacting/melting. Still coming down decently, but has slowed down.


----------



## SnoFarmer

-9
15mph wind out of NE

Partly cloudy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wet and big snowflakes, nothing to maybe a film on the pavement. 

Looks like I am getting a case of beer from Defcon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salt run for a Winter Storm Warning? 

What next....tornado warning when the winds are over 20 MPH?


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;2092349 said:
 

> Salt run for a Winter Storm Warning?
> 
> What next....tornado warning when the winds are over 20 MPH?


nothing in Grandville


----------



## Turf Z

This is the new age of NWS


----------



## viper881

Another bust


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This season sucks azz!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2092367 said:


> This season sucks azz!


I'm happy with a salting.

Although........I've seen 3 idiots actually plowing a quarter inch of snow/slush.

Correction: 5 idiots


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nothing but rain here so far.


----------



## Woodenshoe

WoodTV has moved on to the next "storm", we could get up to 1 foot of snow Monday night!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2092373 said:


> WoodTV has moved on to the next "storm", we could get up to 1 foot of snow Monday night!


Have you noticed all the local guessers are basically regurgitating what the NWS is predicting?

There are no independent opinions about the weather anymore?


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2092367 said:


> This season sucks azz!


Yep, the temps finally cooperated but the the system didn't seem to bring the same moisture we've been seeing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2092320 said:


> Looks like I am getting a case of beer from Defcon.


At least you're only going to be oot $11.99.......



1olddogtwo;2092367 said:


> This season sucks azz!


Season is aboot average for us, been getting snow every 7-10days.



Woodenshoe;2092373 said:


> WoodTV


WoodTV...... still sounds like a porn channel.:laughing::laughing:

Oot west -5* and clear.


----------



## SnoFarmer

-18'*F 
sun shinning off the 16" of snow that is on the ground.
A refreshing breeze out of the NW.


----------



## BUFF

Had a pretty good melt off yesterday afternoon and cold last night which made for frosty trees this morning,
Not a cloud to be seen, suppose to be mid 30's today and looking forward to being outside when it warms up a bit more.

7*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I really hate not having any snow to nonstop snow. Would be nice if it could be spread oot just a bit.

Got the new tractor/blower ready to go. Now it will stop for a month.


----------



## viper881

Mark Oomkes;2094941 said:


> I really hate not having any snow to nonstop snow. Would be nice if it could be spread oot just a bit.
> 
> Got the new tractor/blower ready to go. Now it will stop for a month.


Agree! Spaced out a little would be nice. Let's see some pics mark!


----------



## Turf Z

Make it stop


----------



## viper881

Turf Z;2094944 said:


> Make it stop


Last night hopfully and then a day off! A little more time for fixing!


----------



## ggb6259

about 4" total the last three days...
Monday 2" got to plow bit
Tuesday blowing all over with additional snow not much.
Wednesday 2" plus the baby drifts. 

Easy peasy stuff...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2094944 said:


> Make it stop


Lol, I thought tonight was going to be a night off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ggb6259;2094957 said:


> about 4" total the last three days...
> Monday 2" got to plow bit
> Tuesday blowing all over with additional snow not much.
> Wednesday 2" plus the baby drifts.
> 
> Easy peasy stuff...


Definitely easy. It's the 4 days of just aboot nonstop that isn't easy.

We've had around 10" since Sunday. Maybe more, that's what hadn't blown around or settled.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U guys are rusty and getting old.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A night off sounded good but it dont look like now. It was 1 now looks like 2 and still falling.


----------



## viper881

Got about 3.5" in holland since 3pm. Hopfully it's done by midnight


----------



## Turf Z

Grand haven has about a 3rd of what we had in Holland. Crazy


----------



## BUFF

36*, sun, 10mph breeze


----------



## SnoFarmer

16*
wind SE @13mph

snowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

42 sunny, nice.... Sunday and Monday... 0


----------



## On a Call

With the moisture today and this evening...and the cold coming in, we are heading out and salting.

Heck why not, they paid for it


----------



## ggb6259

Snow is gone here heavy rain today. Can't tell I was out two days ago. 
Made some gas money that's about it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Light Snow

27°F

-3°C
Humidity 66%
Wind Speed NW 17 G 25 mph
Barometer 29.73 in (1007.6 mb)
Dewpoint 17°F (-8°C)
Visibility 9.00 mi
Wind Chill	14°F (-10°C)
Last update 16 Jan 8:53 am EST 

2 nights in a row of sleep. Anybody for a third?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2096393 said:


> Light Snow
> 
> 27°F
> 
> -3°C
> Humidity 66%
> Wind Speed NW 17 G 25 mph
> Barometer 29.73 in (1007.6 mb)
> Dewpoint 17°F (-8°C)
> Visibility 9.00 mi
> Wind Chill	14°F (-10°C)
> Last update 16 Jan 8:53 am EST
> 
> 2 nights in a row of sleep. Anybody for a third?


You just jinxed it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Morons at NWS are up to their same ole tricks........changing the foreguesses entirely every 3-4 hours.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2096393 said:


> Light Snow
> 
> 27°F
> 
> -3°C
> Humidity 66%
> Wind Speed NW 17 G 25 mph
> Barometer 29.73 in (1007.6 mb)
> Dewpoint 17°F (-8°C)
> Visibility 9.00 mi
> Wind Chill	14°F (-10°C)
> Last update 16 Jan 8:53 am EST
> 
> 2 nights in a row of sleep. Anybody for a third?


It won't happen. You will be pushing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002;2096403 said:


> It won't happen. You will be pushing.


Pffffft...........whatever.


----------



## BUFF

Got a skiff of snow last night even though there was nothing in the forecast.
9* sunny


----------



## absolutely

Busy week in Saginaw Bay Area. 3 full plows cleaned up and salted two more nights. Last night after rain was done it started freezing lots around 3am and had another full salt run.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2096403 said:


> It won't happen. You will be pushing.


Nothing for us on this side? Seeing I'm all caught up on my breakdowns from last week I'm ready to tear some more stuff up... :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wind dried pretty much everything oot here. 

Feels a lot nicer oot there than yesterday. 40° and rain sucks. 

BTW Ryan, the NWS report above shows how much those idiots know. It's partly sunny and flurrying, not light snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

-2*F
over cast.
looking for a low tonight in the double digits, below zero.

got a dusting of snow yesterday.


----------



## Turf Z

Whats going on here


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;2096393 said:


> Light Snow
> 
> 2 nights in a row of sleep. Anybody for a third?


I didn't get two nights sleep in a row. Amber Alert woke me out of a very sound, deep, needed sleep. :crying:


----------



## viper881

Wonder if tonight will be a bust like last Saturday night/Sunday morning. And then starting Sunday night it doesn't turn off again....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Herm Witte;2096628 said:


> I didn't get two nights sleep in a row. Amber Alert woke me out of a very sound, deep, needed sleep. :crying:


Why does MSP only activate the cell phone one at 3:30am? I'm all for the use if it but do it at 3:30pm also


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002;2096632 said:


> Why does MSP only activate the cell phone one at 3:30am? I'm all for the use if it but do it at 3:30pm also


I agree. First time I got one, me and the wife didn't know what it was. It scared the shizz out of us, we were searching the house for some strange beeping in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;2096628 said:


> I didn't get two nights sleep in a row. Amber Alert woke me out of a very sound, deep, needed sleep. :crying:


I got up at 2 to check, unfortunately, for that very reason I shut my emergency notifications off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2096621 said:


> Whats going on here


I realize a broken clock is right twice a day, but do you really think they have a clue anymore?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2096715 said:


> I realize a broken clock is right twice a day, but do you really think they have a clue anymore?


I posted it more for the hilarity of their predictions than anything else. Their track record has been awful this year.


----------



## Bighammer

Herm Witte;2096628 said:


> I didn't get two nights sleep in a row. Amber Alert woke me out of a very sound, deep, needed sleep. :crying:


I had been up late earlier in the week, then volunteered to fill in on our morning show Thur and Fri, so I had to be in the studio at 6AM. I went to bed at about 12, but worry about the alarm less than 5 hours away, delayed falling to sleep. Just after I drifted off, my phone went nuts with the alert. 

It's a good system, but I have it turned off for now.


----------



## Bighammer

Turf Z;2096621 said:


> Whats going on here


Pure Michigan coloring contest. xysport


----------



## Herm Witte

Bighammer;2096808 said:


> It's a good system, but I have it turned off for now.


Yup, mine is off now as well.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Windy
Clear
-20*F


----------



## SnoFarmer

A high of -9*F


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2097128 said:


> A high of -9*F


So aboot this cold.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's cold......


----------



## SnoFarmer

eyes, everyone, 
put on your safety gasses , we don't want anyone to poke a eye out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It'd be worth it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Turf Z;2096621 said:


> Whats going on here


How did the clown map work out?


----------



## Freshwater

In the D, we got a 1/16 of an inch dusting.It melted on its own, even on untreated lots in this cold.


----------



## Bighammer

I'd say we're on track in Traverse. The map is thru today, so it could change. The wind has revved up a notch, so it's tough to measure any new snow depth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2097475 said:


> How did the clown map work out?


Landgreen had 14" yesterday afternoon and it was snowing hard yet, he said. He's in the Traverse area.

I think they were a bit on the low side in parts of da UP.

In GR, most of the area got an inch?


----------



## SnoFarmer

-17*F

WC -40*F

clear


----------



## Turf Z

Honestly we had 8"+ in a few areas from yesterday/night. Snow just keeps on coming too. Few places probably another 3" or more with drifts today already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes;2097493 said:


> Landgreen had 14" yesterday afternoon and it was snowing hard yet, he said. He's in the Traverse area.
> 
> I think they were a bit on the low side in parts of da UP.
> 
> In GR, most of the area got an inch?


What he didn't tell me was that 14" was in 5 hours.


----------



## Bighammer

Mark Oomkes;2097779 said:


> What he didn't tell me was that 14" was in 5 hours.


Yup, it was really coming down at times. Pretty amazing how quicky it could cover your tracks. Beautiful sight, though. Love the light powdery stuff.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A nice day, it warmed up to -6*F..:waving:


----------



## ggb6259

Still in the teens here and we got about 4" of fluff so far today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beautiful moonset and sunrise this morning. So nice to see the snow stop and clear skies for several hours.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The temp got up to a blistering 12*f
the winds is still blowing across the lake, towards the UP


It sure fells like spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index....feet_of_snow_has_f.html#incart_river_home_pop


----------



## DeVries

wow lots of snow Mark. Bet its nice to get a break.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;2098594 said:


> wow lots of snow Mark. Bet its nice to get a break.


I'll admit, I'm not being as content as I should be Al. After the virtually non-existent winter, I should be far more thankful. But it's been rough.


----------



## viper881

What's with this weather advisory now? I thought it would just be a salting but doesn't sound like it anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

viper881;2098627 said:


> What's with this weather advisory now? I thought it would just be a salting but doesn't sound like it anymore.


I'll jinx myself......better you than me.


----------



## BUFF

It's in the 50's in Vegas, folks are wearing coats and ear muffs and I'm in a short sleeve shirt..... What a bunch of palsy's.... Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

^^^^, have you been solicited yet?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2098747 said:


> ^^^^, have you been solicited yet?


Well it's like this..... I don't think so but the night is young....


----------



## BC Handyman

Thats it Buff, stay positive  It's snowing here, weather guessers say 4-6" (or 10-15cm) tonight & in morn


----------



## BUFF

I'm always positive...... I get to go home in a coupe days to my reality. .....


----------



## DeVries

Its our human nature not to be content and thankful. Will always be a struggle as long as we are on earth. My wife always says to me when I stress about snow "it always gets done and everyone gets to go home at the end of the shift safely" and the other one I love is " hey this summer you'll look back and think what the heck was I so worried about"


----------



## hark

DeVries;2099101 said:


> Its our human nature not to be content and thankful. Will always be a struggle as long as we are on earth. My wife always says to me when I stress about snow "it always gets done and everyone gets to go home at the end of the shift safely" and the other one I love is " hey this summer you'll look back and think what the heck was I so worried about"


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Lite snow, about an inch since yesterday.

15*F

wind calm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop snowing now.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Rush hour traffic salt apps are a pita!


----------



## viper881

Nothing in holland


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2100207 said:


> Rush hour traffic salt apps are a pita!


We're picking and choosing.


----------



## Turf Z

After 4 days of constant snow and pushing I'm hoping they aren't lying about sun this weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Talking miserable 40's here Sunday


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2100277 said:


> Talking miserable 40's here Sunday


Its Chicago, its always miserable there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2100275 said:


> After 4 days of constant snow and pushing I'm hoping they aren't lying about sun this weekend.


Salt bin is low.....so I'm confident by tomorrow morning there will be snow in the forecast for at least the next 48 hours.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Warm weather thins the herd. A few more years of global warming should make Chicago enjoyable place to live


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2100282 said:


> Its Chicago, its always miserable there.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2100284 said:


> Salt bin is low.....so I'm confident by tomorrow morning there will be snow in the forecast for at least the next 48 hours.


bite your tongue


----------



## viper881

Whens the next snow Ryan that we should be looking for?


----------



## SnoFarmer

10*f
Cloudy
Flurries


----------



## Mark Oomkes

23*
Cloudy as usual 
Flurries from Lake Huron 

We've had a whopping 13% of possible sunshine the last 45 days, or something along those lines.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2100830 said:


> 23*
> Cloudy as usual
> Flurries from Lake Huron
> 
> We've had a whopping 13% of possible sunshine the last 45 days, or something along those lines.


We're sending it your way for a change. 
This has been a cloudy winter so far.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2100830 said:


> 23*
> Cloudy as usual


x2

for DECEMBER 2015
SKY COVER
POSSIBLE SUNSHINE (PERCENT) MM
AVERAGE SKY COVER 0.80
NUMBER OF DAYS FAIR 3
NUMBER OF DAYS PC 4
NUMBER OF DAYS CLOUDY 24


----------



## Turf Z

Sun was nice for 2 hours today


----------



## Freshwater

Well now we know what it takes for the weather guessers to get a forecast right....
Every model under the sun calling for over 2ft for a week straight....
So we can trust them a hand full of times a decade.


----------



## ggb6259

1olddogtwo;2100289 said:


> Warm weather thins the herd. A few more years of global warming should make Chicago enjoyable place to live


No crime, No guns, No traffic, Perfect weather, Clear skys, and you still don't have to work as your check will arrive in the mail on time and now with a bonus because the government is there to take care of you and provide for your every need. The liberal land of zippy do dah day.

Yup sign me up I'm putting my house up for sale today!!


----------



## BUFF

25* sun no wind, suppose to hit mid 40's today.
Forecast for the week is aboot the same as todays till Thurs when a front moves in and they're saying a couple days of snow over the weekend.


----------



## SnoFarmer

24*F

still cloudy.

flurries/grapel.


Possible "rain" mid week?


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnoFarmer;2102120 said:


> 24*F
> 
> still cloudy.
> 
> flurries/grapel.
> 
> Possible "rain" mid week?


^that is from one source
then the nws.
"locations such as Brainerd and Lake Mille Lacs to the Twin Ports region could receive up to a half inch by daybreak Monday, with 2-4" possible on Monday. Lows tonight in the low 20s - about 20 degrees above normal!"

teh local guy
"Sunday expect temps to climb into the low to mid 30s. We will have cloudy skies and E winds 3-6mph. The low that brought the clouds will fizzle out, but an occluded front will still be overhead leaving cloudy skies. Our next low which will arrive, just to our south, on Monday gives us a 70% chance of snow. Accumulations will be 1-2" for a majority of the Northland. Lows are near 22 and highs are around 34. "


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Blue sky and lots sunshine, high of 32 today.


----------



## BC Handyman

Sun is out now, it's a balmy 1c here


----------



## SnoFarmer

24*F

snowing


----------



## BUFF

28* clear sky's


----------



## SnoFarmer

A boot too en a half inches uf snow on da groond so far.

Them be call'en feer 5".

Light fluffy powder.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Light dusting, temps are dropping enoof to get a bit slick. 

At least enoof to get another salt run.


----------



## viper881

Not slick here, sad face


----------



## Turf Z

Just wet here, ran out with some salt this morning but didn't see anyone else out - not even salting the highways yet it seemed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

viper881;2103533 said:


> Not slick here, sad face


Kinda funny, one of my employees lives on the Kent\Ottawa border, said it was raining by her house. Snowed hard here for aboot a half hour. Dropped the temp just enoof in that time. Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## Turf Z

viper881;2103533 said:


> Not slick here, sad face


wind will probably dry most of it up by the time it drops to freezing :crying:


----------



## BUFF

13* and sunny


----------



## SnoFarmer

sunny,,,:laughing::laughing::laughing:

cloudy.
got around 3" of snow in the last 24hr.

temp, 24*F


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2103600 said:


> sunny,,,:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> cloudy.
> got around 3" of snow in the last 24hr.
> 
> temp, 24*F


There's been soooooo mulch sun I'm starting to look like my name is full of vowels.........


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2103603 said:


> There's been soooooo mulch sun I'm starting to look like my name is full of vowels.........


:laughing: it ben so cludy aroond here iven folks wit a lot of 
vouwels in thar name R a pasty white.


----------



## Turf Z

So do they just use advisories every time we get any amount of snow now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2103686 said:


> So do they just use advisories every time we get any amount of snow now?


Shoot yeah, a whopping 2".

Never mind it's been under an inch for the last 48+ hours.

Back to guessing.


----------



## Turf Z

Honestly I'd take the snow. Guys are getting itchy for $$ and looks bleak when the news stations say 50s at the start of Feb.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2103764 said:


> Honestly I'd take the snow. Guys are getting itchy for $$ and looks bleak when the news stations say 50s at the start of Feb.


Who cares what the guessers say. :crying:

PS 2" is fine with me. What should be a nice, easy run.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hey, look, it's snowing again.

1"-3"
cloudy,

19*

light S,W wind.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The temp is going up.

34*F
cloudy
light drizzle

windy
SW


----------



## BUFF

Supposed to be sunny mid50's Friday and forecasting 12" of snow starting Sunday going into and Tuesday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2104961 said:


> Supposed to be sunny mid50's Friday and forecasting 12" of snow starting Sunday going into and Tuesday.


Similar forcast for us only 2 days later, 46 on Sunday and 4.5" forcasted for Tuesday...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Looks like it will just graze us on next wens.

But we have another clipper coming in fri night .


----------



## SnoFarmer

cloudy.
flurries.
22*
wind, N


----------



## BUFF

Starting oot west this weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They changed ours to rain/ freezing rain and ice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2106432 said:


> Starting oot west this weekend.


The :laughing::laughing: is the areas oot weest tat r gouing to get 2'
or more probably wont get more than a quick mention on the news if at all.

cloudy,
they say snow, but it looks more like rain.
22*F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2106432 said:


> Starting oot west this weekend.


Some of those prettier colours look close to home..........your home.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2106469 said:


> Some of those prettier colours look close to home..........your home.


Depends on wtf mother nature decides......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've already wrote the check on this event, going to cash/spend it in about a hour


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Considering we didn't have squat for snow, we had a great month. 

Crapload of saltings helped oot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Still buring ouf 2ienchs uf sno wif sult?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2106660 said:


> Still buring ouf 2ienchs uf sno wif sult?


Couldn't have said it any better myself


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2106660 said:


> Still buring ouf 2ienchs uf sno wif sult?


I thought we already had this discussion?

Maybe I need to send you that text twice as well? Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey Mooks, shave and a haircut?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2106651 said:


> Considering we didn't have squat for snow, we had a great month.
> 
> Crapload of saltings helped oot.


Salting the way you "pros" do back east is a form of eco-terrorism, all you're doing is polluting your water source......which explains a few things........:waving::waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave;2106822 said:


> Hey Mooks, shave and a haircut?


And the fountain of moron... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

31*

sunshine.
at least its how i remember it.

a round bright orb in the sky...


----------



## BUFF

35* sunshine and 10-15mph gust of wind as the day goes on things will be changing according to the NTAC's


----------



## BUFF

Ohhhhhhhh Noooooooo.......

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...-us-on-monday/ar-BBoXCkG?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp

I'm saying it's not going to be as bad as they say.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think it's giong to be a good storm,
The low is wrapped up tight and it has a lot of moisture.

Looks like the storm in the plains is going just south of us.

A possibel 2"-4" wraparound picking up moisture from the lake.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2108220 said:


> The low is wrapped up tight and it has a lot of moisture.


Did you poach some of that from a Duluth Trading men's underwear add campaign........


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yea, I was a underwear model.
Butt, I didnt trade anything,
Thoes guys all moved to broke back Mt

There is a lot of $$ in underwear.


----------



## SnoFarmer

from today.


----------



## absolutely

Full salt run late this morning, 5ish. Several school closings to the North of us. A very nice little surprise.


----------



## TheXpress2002

SnoFarmer;2108346 said:


> from today.


Your snow baord?


----------



## ggb6259

Going to put on the speedo and sun myself this week.... 
In SW Michigan love that "lake effect"...

Stand by ladies...


----------



## BUFF

Snow finally showed up got aboot ~7" and it's still coming down.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up for u.
Looks to be coming down prity good all over that region


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF;2108813 said:


> Snow finally showed up got aboot ~7" and it's still coming down.


Nice, you've had the most consistent plowing this year. Looks like a good storm, missed mi completely.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater;2108829 said:


> Nice, you've had the most consistent plowing this year. Looks like a good storm, missed mi completely.


It took a while for winter to get rolling and has been so so thus far. Snowiest months are March - April and it's not uncommon to have a couple decent storms in early May.
Got 2rds in today and the possibility of 2 more tomorrow depending on drifting.


----------



## BUFF

Pushed another 10-12" this morning, still snowing too.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Maybe well get some tonight.
there waffling on the amounts.
anywhere from 1-2 to 2-4 depend on the guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love waffles.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Belgian waffles, Liege waffles or Eggo?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2109219 said:


> I love waffles.


How aboot Charlie Waffles......


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF;2109185 said:


> Pushed another 10-12" this morning, still snowing too.Thumbs Up


Quit hoarding all the snow out west. My guys are starving!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heavy rain, windy, sitting @ 35F


----------



## Turf Z

Atleast the trucks are finally getting a wash


----------



## BUFF

john_deeregreen;2109253 said:


> quit hoarding all the snow out west. My guys are starving!


lol..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That could have been bad...............1.5" of rain...........that would have been a buttload of snow.


----------



## Turf Z

not to mention 30-40mph wind gusts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2109928 said:


> not to mention 30-40mph wind gusts...


Saw a few pics from some friends in NW Iowa........yeah, that would have been entertaining. They pulled the plows off the roads in the morning yesterday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

35F, damp, slight breeze. Last night the fog was so thick I could not see my neighbors house are across the street.


----------



## BUFF

-5*, clear sky's and should get a good melt with temps hitting mid-hi 20's this afternoon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2109961 said:


> -5*, clear sky's and should get a good melt with temps hitting mid-hi 20's this afternoon.


Dude, someone of your age, mental capacity should be recuperating.

Just saying


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2109964 said:


> Dude, someone of your age, mental capacity should be recuperating.
> 
> Just saying


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2109964 said:


> Dude, someone of your age, mental capacity should be recuperating.
> 
> Just saying


I got a solid 9hrs of sleep last night and fully recharged.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

Picked up 2"-3"over night, nothing like MPLS got.

11*
N wind, at 5mph, cloudy,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2109984 said:


> I got a solid 9hrs of sleep last night and fully recharged.....Thumbs Up


I fell out during the 530 news, woke around 9pm with boots still on, back asleep around 1230am up at 430.

I may need to start taking it Geritol regiment that you recommended, your up what 2 bottles aday?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2110017 said:


> I fell out during the 530 news, woke around 9pm with boots still on, back asleep around 1230am up at 430.
> 
> I may need to start taking it Geritol regiment that you recommended, your up what 2 bottles aday?


Funny man eh..... I'm running on good clean living....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Now that I'm certified for 36" of snow
This was the easiestush I've had .

No snow pushed towards the clients home.
I even got out and shoveled the walk and around the car.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its currently 53* mostly sunny with just a few clouds and lots of mud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2110101 said:


> Its currently 53* mostly sunny with just a few clouds and lots of mud.


Holy crap, pretty sure it never hit 40° over here\hier\hear.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2110110 said:


> Holy crap, pretty sure it never hit 40° over here\hier\hear.


It has just started to drop (49*) and is supposed to drop all day.


----------



## SnoFarmer

13*
NNW wind at 12mph with gusts of 15-20mph.

It's starting to drift,
The 3" of snow fell on a sheet of ice.


----------



## BUFF

Hit 24* today and for the most part clear sky's, got a good melt too.


----------



## SnoFarmer

cloudy 
12*
W,S,W. at7mph


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2110971 said:


> cloudy
> 12*
> W,S,W. at7mph




:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2110971 said:


> cloudy
> 12*
> W,S,W. at7mph


Pretty accurate chart......

-1* and sunny.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Is that Long's Peak in the right hand corner?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clear dry 24F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cloudy.....as usual 
Light to moderate snow
27*

ReTodd says ground temps are too warm to support accumulation. I suggested he tell the ground that.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2111019 said:


> Is that Long's Peak in the right hand corner?


Longs is aboot 30miles north of that protrusion.

It's behind the cloud / blowing snow to the left in the pic below.
There's a couple NB Calves in the same pic but they're laying down in the paths that were plowed.
I was also getting past by a Subby even though I was going 5mph over the posted limit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ReTodd says weather is coming when cows are laying down.....then again, he's a moron.


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer;2110971 said:


> cloudy
> 12*
> W,S,W. at7mph


Love it, so true.


----------



## Bighammer

Pretty cool vintage Michigan winter newsreel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bighammer;2111070 said:


> Pretty cool vintage Michigan winter newsreel.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2110938#post2110938


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes;2111035 said:


> ReTodd says weather is coming when cows are laying down.....then again, he's a moron.


Pour guy can't even defend himself here


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2111035 said:


> ReTodd says weather is coming when cows are laying down.....then again, he's a moron.


Silly Toad...... the scent in the air (which smells like money) comes from cows not weather....



TheXpress2002;2111208 said:


> Pour guy can't even defend himself here


He defends himself by way of text messages that his personal assistant distributes......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cloudy,
20*f

Wind, W.S.W gusts to 9mph

Looks like snow.


----------



## BUFF

20* clear but clouds are lurking over the divide.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly a snowy week...............unless you look at wind directions. 

Apparently the NTAC's at NWS still have not figured oot how fetch and wind direction play into lake effect.


----------



## BUFF

Clear and warming to the mid50's 10days oot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cloudy
Cooling off down to 9*F (at the moment)
Looking for -5*f

Wind, steady at 25 mph, N,N,W.

We picked up around 2" but it's hard to tell with the drifting that is starting.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2113684 said:


> Supposedly a snowy week...............unless you look at wind directions.
> 
> Apparently the NTAC's at NWS still have not figured oot how fetch and wind direction play into lake effect.


I remember a few days last season with this set up.. We had heavy snow until you got about 5-6miles from the immediate lakeshore


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2113684 said:


> Supposedly a snowy week...............unless you look at wind directions.
> 
> Apparently the NTAC's at NWS still have not figured oot how fetch and wind direction play into lake effect.


Let me guess, North south winds direction??? Not east west, that would bring snow to the areas east of the lake?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater;2113785 said:


> Let me guess, North south winds direction??? Not east west, that would bring snow to the areas east of the lake?


This Afternoon
A 40 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. West wind around 6 mph.
Tonight
Snow showers likely, mainly after 10pm. Cloudy, with a low around 25. *West northwest wind 6 to 13 mph.* Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. I'll give them tonight. 
Tuesday
Snow showers. High near 30. *Northwest wind 13 to 17 mph*, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches. Dusting for most of my accounts, including my shop. 
Tuesday Night
Snow showers. Low around 16. *Northwest wind 14 to 16 mph*, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches. Dusting for most of my accounts, including my shop. 
Wednesday
Snow showers. High near 21. *North northwest wind 13 to 17 mph*, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. Idiots


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2113803 said:


> This Afternoon
> A 40 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. West wind around 6 mph.
> Tonight
> Snow showers likely, mainly after 10pm. Cloudy, with a low around 25. *West northwest wind 6 to 13 mph.* Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. I'll give them tonight.
> Tuesday
> Snow showers. High near 30. *Northwest wind 13 to 17 mph*, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches. Dusting for most of my accounts, including my shop.
> Tuesday Night
> Snow showers. Low around 16. *Northwest wind 14 to 16 mph*, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches. Dusting for most of my accounts, including my shop.
> Wednesday
> Snow showers. High near 21. *North northwest wind 13 to 17 mph*, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. Idiots


Wonder if they could point to Grand Rapids on a map? It is a bit inland, it's not Muskegon or holland.


----------



## Turf Z

Atleast you can add to your salt count; do you even keep blades on any of the trucks anymore?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2113823 said:


> Atleast you can add to your salt count; do you even keep blades on any of the trucks anymore?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## extremepusher

LOL> THey must of read your post Mark, now the Nws changed the totals for grand rapids


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher;2113887 said:


> LOL> THey must of read your post Mark, now the Nws changed the totals for grand rapids


Lmao, just give it a couple hours and they'll be right back up there.


----------



## extremepusher

3/4" of wet fluffy snow in Byron Center


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher;2113953 said:


> 3/4" of wet fluffy snow in Byron Center


2" on the pavement in Grandville.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2113954 said:


> 2" on the pavement in Grandville.


Its getting closer.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2113954 said:


> 2" on the pavement in Grandville.


Don't worry, the news an hour ago said just light snow and a dusting


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2113965 said:


> Don't worry, the news an hour ago said just light snow and a dusting


Perfect!!!!


----------



## extremepusher

Well, it quit for now and melted down to a little more than 1/4"


----------



## Woodenshoe

A lot of dead skunks on the roads the last few days, I hit some guts with an inside dually this morning, Thinking I should have parked the truck outside, I pity the first person in the shop this morning.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well that stinks....

P. cloudy.
4*F

wind N,N,W, at 10mph


----------



## BUFF

Mid season thaw going on oot here, sun and 50* for a hi today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2114212 said:


> Mid season thaw going on oot here, sun and 50* for a hi today.


Got 4.5" this morning and still coming down. Supposed to turn really cold this weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer;2114210 said:


> Well that stinks....
> 
> Took my a while but I got it.


----------



## BUFF

6:35am and it's 45* thanks to Chinook winds, mid-winter mud season is in full swing.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes;2113803 said:


> This Afternoon
> A 40 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 36. West wind around 6 mph.
> Tonight
> Snow showers likely, mainly after 10pm. Cloudy, with a low around 25. *West northwest wind 6 to 13 mph.* Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. I'll give them tonight.
> Tuesday
> Snow showers. High near 30. *Northwest wind 13 to 17 mph*, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches. Dusting for most of my accounts, including my shop.
> Tuesday Night
> Snow showers. Low around 16. *Northwest wind 14 to 16 mph*, with gusts as high as 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches. Dusting for most of my accounts, including my shop.
> Wednesday
> Snow showers. High near 21. *North northwest wind 13 to 17 mph*, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. Idiots


So roughly 40 hours later, and other than the band through Grandville Monday night, not even an inch since then.

What did I say aboot the NTACs at NWS?


----------



## SnoFarmer

sunny to P, cloudy

-8*F

wind N @ 10mph


----------



## Turf Z

Another 7-10" possible according to NWS graphic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How mulch so far?

Better you than me.


----------



## ggb6259

Drove up to Grand Rapids Wednesday. Snowing/blowing in South Haven, not much util the split on 196 in Holland quit short of Zeeland and nothing in GR. Brown grass... 

St Joe had about 3" of the 8"-12" predicted....


----------



## Woodenshoe

So they issued a winter weather advisory for us because we might get 1"-2" of snow over a 24hr period. Next they will have advisories for cloudy days, sunny days & maybe they could come up with an average weather day warning!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Woodenshoe;2115815 said:


> So they issued a winter weather advisory for us because we might get 1"-2" of snow over a 24hr period. Next they will have advisories for cloudy days, sunny days & maybe they could come up with an average weather day warning!


Close the schools its a snow emergency...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2115830 said:


> Close the schools its a snow emergency...


We don't close schools till there's a cattleman's warning.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cold arctic air will spread southward
across the northland tonight and friday morning...with temperatures dropping into the teens and 20s below zero by friday morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looking close to a quarter inch, the NWS should be upgrading to a Blizzard Warning any second.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Enjoy,the cold lake effect....^

I can't rember the last day it was that s clear.

-4*F
Wind, 19mph , NNW


----------



## BUFF

...........


----------



## Turf Z

If it could just take it easy outside that'd be great


----------



## SnoFarmer

-17*F

Clear.....

NNW @7mph


----------



## LapeerLandscape

-5 
partly sunny


----------



## 1olddogtwo

+7

Clear and sunny 80 miles an hour wind when i to stick my hand out the window


----------



## BUFF

26* and fog....WTF


----------



## LapeerLandscape

-10
clear and calm


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2116636 said:


> +7
> 
> Clear and sunny 80 miles an hour wind when i to stick my hand out the window


What are you doing?
Waving at every grey ford you see?

You know like the harleyriders,
Bonding ,:laughing::laughing:at 70 mph as you pass each other going the other way.

Hey did you see , he waved back, I have a new friend now....:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

35* sun and 56* for a high today.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Looks like tonight's snow is fizzling, sounds like less than 1" for greater GR. A little salt and rising temps awght to do the trick!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2117472 said:


> Looks like tonight's snow is fizzling, sounds like less than 1" for greater GR. A little salt and rising temps awght to do the trick!


Based on quite a few lots, there's a bunch of people that won't even have to salt, since they have a quarter inch of salt on them.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes;2117504 said:


> Based on quite a few lots, there's a bunch of people that won't even have to salt, since they have a quarter inch of salt on them.


 Just because they don't have to, doesn't mean they won't!


----------



## extremepusher

That is true..


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cloudy
14*F
Light snow, @1"
Light wind SSE


----------



## BUFF

45* 25mph oot of the west with gust reaching 55mph.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2117508 said:


> Just because they don't have to, doesn't mean they won't!


Probably 2 apps.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow, 3"
cloudy
21*f

wind,
WW,S @9mph


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They pretty mulch blew the entire forecast yesterday. 

Not as mulch snow as predicted.

Not as warm as they predicted. 

A lot more freezing drizzle than predicted. 

Never got as cold as they predicted last night. 

Did get another salt run in.........again.


----------



## redskinsfan34

Mark Oomkes;2118802 said:


> They pretty mulch blew the entire forecast yesterday.
> 
> Not as mulch snow as predicted.
> 
> Not as warm as they predicted.
> 
> A lot more freezing drizzle than predicted.
> 
> Never got as cold as they predicted last night.
> 
> Did get another salt run in.........again.


I'm ready for mulch season too.


----------



## BUFF

Low/mid 60's in the forecast for all week along with wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Idiots oot plowing a 1/2-3/4 of snow. 

Finally almost worth doing some residentials. Only been accumulating since Friday. That didn't take too long. 

I honestly wouldn't mind doing a full push again. Or two.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

28F clear

Got .02637 dusting last ñïght


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2119321 said:


> 28F clear
> 
> Got .02637 dusting last ñïght


Last digits of pi?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2119313 said:


> Idiots oot plowing a 1/2-3/4 of snow.
> 
> Saw a competitor doing that at the end of last year, They ran out of salt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We ran off 1 subdivision....there was aboot an inch over everything, since last Friday. 

The lots I saw the plowing at were retail lots, plenty of traffic and there was not even close to an inch.


----------



## Longae29

We have a couple contracts that want plowing for every snowfall. The breakdown is plowing <1", 1.1-3", etc


----------



## BUFF

Suppose to hit 65* today with 5mph winds, no moisture in forecast 10days oot.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2119334 said:


> Last digits of pi?


:laughing:
Let us know when you have the # pined down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2119334 said:


> Last digits of pi?


I think its some common core BS but I cant be sure.....Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2119756 said:


> I think its some common core BS but I cant be sure.....Thumbs Up


When it comes to the King something are better left alone.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain, blizzard, wind, sun in the works for mid-week. Course, it was supposed to be 23° overnight and it didn't get below 30°. 

It was fantastic to see the sun for a few days again.


----------



## On a Call

Forecast according to Underground ( which I have been using ) looks like a wet 2-4 starting as rain. But the following day getting cold mid teens. Which means any wet areas will freeze. Between scraping, salting and the help of the wind I am hoping it dries off. 

But hey...I am off topic and off site as this is for S/E Michigan. 

Hope you guys catch a drier snow  if any at all.


----------



## SnoFarmer

On a Call;2121930 said:


> Forecast according to Underground ( which I have been using ) looks like a wet 2-4 starting as rain. But the following day getting cold mid teens. Which means any wet areas will freeze. Between scraping, salting and the help of the wind I am hoping it dries off.
> 
> But hey...I am off topic and off site as this is for S/E Michigan.
> 
> Hope you guys catch a drier snow  if any at all.


Your on topic. This is for all areas except, S,E MI. Thumbs Up


----------



## On a Call

Yes sir...may your glass be filled, your plate with food, and your ears with music.

And your plow working as it should


----------



## Freshwater

Longae29;2119380 said:


> We have a couple contracts that want plowing for every snowfall. The breakdown is plowing <1", 1.1-3", etc


Ill spot plow on my salt runs, not always but sometimes. Saves salt, and gets the important areas to melt faster. Depends on the type of snow too.


----------



## BUFF

Big flakes (Cali size ) falling and calling for 3-5" by morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2122207 said:


> Big flakes (Cali size ) falling and calling for 3-5" by morning.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2122233 said:


> https://youtu.be/fchi3Av2IdA


What a Baboon........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2122245 said:


> What a Baboon........


Todd??????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701788191389589504
Epic fizzle?


----------



## Turf Z

And considering the European is typically more accurate atleast for our area....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702099387967733760


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2122353 said:


> And considering the European is typically more accurate atleast for our area....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702099387967733760


No way, NOAA just got their new Cray supercomputer because the European was blowing their forecasts away. Never mind it isn't completely the hardware, it has more to do with the software.

But since NOAA is so busy trying to convince us that AGW\climate change\climate disruption is an undisputed fact, they don't have time for silly day to day forecasting.

My foreguess: Under an inch or we get hammered. Then again, I might be just as wrong as the rest of these overpaid bozos.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122358 said:


> No way, NOAA just got their new Cray supercomputer because the European was blowing their forecasts away. Never mind it isn't completely the hardware, it has more to do with the software.
> 
> But since NOAA is so busy trying to convince us that AGW\climate change\climate disruption is an undisputed fact, they don't have time for silly day to day forecasting.
> 
> My foreguess: Under an inch or we get hammered. Then again, I might be just as wrong as the rest of these overpaid bozos.


So they are saying we could have a 50% chance of weather.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Have we discussed ground temps when this starts? I know, wetbulb and all that, but 44* today and a low of 29* over halfway through the storm is going to make this stuff melt from the bottom up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2122363 said:


> So they are saying we could have a 50% chance of weather.


I'm going out on a limb and saying 75% chance of weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2122387 said:


> Have we discussed ground temps when this starts? I know, wetbulb and all that, but 44* today and a low of 29* over halfway through the storm is going to make this stuff melt from the bottom up.


It's possible, but I've been surprised how mulch frost is in the ground, Sunday morning it was pretty firm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2122394 said:


> It's possible, but I've been surprised how mulch frost is in the ground, Sunday morning it was pretty firm.


temps must have been around 2-4*c and humidity over 70%?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2122417 said:


> temps must have been around 2-4*c and humidity over 70%?


Precisely..........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes;2122358 said:


> No way, NOAA just got their new Cray supercomputer because the European was blowing their forecasts away. Never mind it isn't completely the hardware, it has more to do with the software.
> 
> But since NOAA is so busy trying to convince us that AGW\climate change\climate disruption is an undisputed fact, they don't have time for silly day to day forecasting.
> 
> My foreguess: Under an inch or we get hammered. Then again, I might be just as wrong as the rest of these overpaid bozos.


You hammered em 

Good call and great forecast 

Do you need any salt payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This should be entertaining.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122826 said:


> This should be entertaining.


I cant believe all the schools closed already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You serious Clark?

Looking at the radar and the western edge, I would say it's going to fizzle. Watching actual precip movement, it's really hard to say what we're going to get. Actual foreguesses are higher this morning than last night. 

Let you know on Friday I guess.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2122846 said:


> You serious Clark?
> 
> Looking at the radar and the western edge, I would say it's going to fizzle. Watching actual precip movement, it's really hard to say what we're going to get. Actual foreguesses are higher this morning than last night.
> 
> Let you know on Friday I guess.


So your twitter guy might be right and I might not even have to put my plow on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

36F, windy, clouds


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes;2122846 said:


> You serious Clark?
> 
> Looking at the radar and the western edge, I would say it's going to fizzle. Watching actual precip movement, it's really hard to say what we're going to get. Actual foreguesses are higher this morning than last night.
> 
> Let you know on Friday I guess.


I see a lot of dark blue on its way up, I enjoy your positive outlook however


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2122860 said:


> I see a lot of dark blue on its way up, I enjoy your positive outlook however


I've been wrong before..............I know it was going to run into dry air, but the closest actual precip is St Joseph so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a bit breezy oot.

Lots of dry air though.


----------



## Woodenshoe

So much for my warm pavement theory, blacktop was 45*+ in the sun and 33*+/- in the shade yesterday. Averaging 27* so far this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2122899 said:


> So much for my warm pavement theory, blacktop was 45*+ in the sun and 33*+/- in the shade yesterday. Averaging 27* so far this morning...


Uh oh..........hope Metro doesn't troll the Non-SE Michigan Weather Thread.


----------



## Turf Z

Well we presalted this morning so let's hope something falls from the skies

I do like my 2-4" snowfalls though ... Could go for one today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2122913 said:


> Well we presalted this morning so let's hope something falls from the skies
> 
> I do like my 2-4" snowfalls though ... Could go for one today


Doing so now.............I was presleeping.

Snowing in Kzoo.


----------



## SnoFarmer

heaven forbid, a weather thread to go off topic....

ho wate, it still would be aboot the weather, just the wrong location.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think I just saw a snowflake. (back on topic)


----------



## SnoFarmer

I just saw a flake.

on or off topic....?

:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What kind of flake?


----------



## Turf Z

This snow does not seem very wet in nature


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2122993 said:


> This snow does not seem very wet in nature


See that dry slot forming over Kzoo County?

But no, it isn't too wet, thankfully.


----------



## Turf Z

dry slots are nice

I'm already sore from thinking about being back in the truck


----------



## SnoFarmer

this kind?
what r u talk'en aboot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2123004 said:


> this kind?
> what r u talk'en aboot?


Hmmm, that's a combo of weather and geology.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Something is going to have to change significantly to hit 4" (even on the grass) during daylight.


----------



## Turf Z

Don't tempt it Mark, just enjoy another salt run


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2123057 said:


> Don't tempt it Mark, just enjoy another salt run


Apparently Kirkwood is still saying 4" by 6 PM.

Still not ready to call it a fizzle, but the NWS dropped totals by an inch for today and and another inch tonight.


----------



## Turf Z

finally started covering my road in the last 15min


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My shop drive is starting to cover now......hasn't been salted since last week.


----------



## Turf Z

Some impressive flakes coming down for the last 1-2 hours


----------



## Turf Z

This Afternoon
Snow. High near 36. Breezy, with a north wind around 23 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Tonight
Snow. Areas of blowing snow. Low around 31. Blustery, with a north wind 25 to 28 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of around 2 inches.



okayyyyyyyy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got hammered and its still snowing.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LapeerLandscape;2123281 said:


> We got hammered and its still snowing.......


It stop by hour ago in Indy...10 to 15 I would say.


----------



## viper881

We had way more then 3 inches in holland!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was way too much fun.

Let's not do it again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2123545 said:


> That was way too much fun.
> 
> Let's not do it again.


Its only Snow. How much did you end up with


----------



## Mark Oomkes

10.4" officially. 

I was plowing and blowing a foot off a lot of them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tom Skilling was just talking about a juicey event next week with 2 inches of moisture. Be won't say snow just yet.

Perhaps later I'll post the models of heavy snow for IL, WI and Grand Rapids


----------



## Turf Z

I hate transitioning seasons


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2123603 said:


> I hate transitioning seasons


The way this season was going, I really didn't expect much different. We always get some winter and it just hadn't happened. Our season total jumped 33% in 34 hours. Not sure why so many were crying about lack of snow.

Be careful what you wish for, you might just get it.


----------



## BUFF

I don't buy into to Accuweather but it's a pretty picture.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowing
23*F 
NNE wind light


----------



## BUFF

Clear blue sky, 40* no wind and suppose to hit 65* today.


----------



## On a Call

Hit 63 here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ihateitwhenitspeedsup2"tonight3"tomorrowobviouslyit'shiftingnorthandwestaswellasspeedingup.


----------



## Turf Z

Told you....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2124913 said:


> Told you....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Turf Z

But its not 10.4"..... So there's that...

Even though the worst of it comes thru about the worst time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2124921 said:


> But its not 10.4"..... So there's that...
> 
> Even though the worst of it comes thru about the worst time.


Yes, but I was hoping it would hold off until tomorrow. One of my guys had his kid last night\this morning............so 3" tomorrow would have been perfect. The current foreguess.......not so much.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Picked up another 1" over night.
drifted.
had to lean things up.

sunny,
4*F
windy 
NNW


----------



## Turf Z

What in the heck is going on with this storm, so fast and like 4-5 hours early already

Looks like totals have increased too looking at model runs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2125258 said:


> What in the heck is going on with this storm, so fast and like 4-5 hours early already
> 
> Looks like totals have increased too looking at model runs?


I told you to just wait a while.......:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No kidding eh? Good luck with whatever you guys get!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Pristine PM ltd;2125332 said:


> No kidding eh? Good luck with whatever you guys get!


Snowing pretty good in Lapeer (40 miles west of Port Huron/Sarnia) headed your way.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You still think it will drop 6-9 inches?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Pristine PM ltd;2125339 said:


> You still think it will drop 6-9 inches?


That looks to be right where were at.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pristine PM ltd;2125339 said:


> You still think it will drop 6-9 inches?


3" down by me on the south side of GR.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And still coming strong?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freezing frozen rain South Side Chicago

31F


----------



## Turf Z

My guys say 3-4" in Holland but they can't measure, Grand Haven/Spring Lake/Norton Shores has about 1/2" so far... Very nice up here so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pristine PM ltd;2125373 said:


> And still coming strong?


Yes....inch per hour.

Edit: at least.


----------



## Turf Z

Radar looks like there's a dry area of precipitation coming


----------



## On a Call

Mark I would say you guys are done with the storm, guessing only caught 2-3 ? 

Daughter is in Kazoo, those guys it looks are getting hammered right now. 

Stay safe you guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2125386 said:


> Radar looks like there's a dry area of precipitation coming


I hope so.

3-4""


----------



## BUFF

More mild dry weather, have fire warnings in affect for the plains.


----------



## Turf Z

Dry! But will there be more

Currently kind of a freezing rain in Norton Shores. Glad we didn't plow there's this AM, 1/2" providing traction


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate wraparound............


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2125547 said:


> I hate wraparound............


Sleeves on a jacket?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2125547 said:


> I hate wraparound............


Still snowing over there, what did you get. The weather channel just showed us getting 8-12". I dont put a lot of faith in there forecast but its coming down pretty good.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2125547 said:


> I hate wraparound............


But that's were the fun is.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer;2125580 said:


> But that's were the fun is.


As long as she dont have man hands....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2125585 said:


> As long as she dont have man hands....


eeeewwwww.....


----------



## On a Call

Well we missed the storm , again. Or was it the bullet.

Sitting on the sidelines enjoying view.


----------



## BUFF

On a Call;2125674 said:


> Well we missed the storm , again. Or was it the bullet.
> 
> Sitting on the sidelines enjoying view. ������


Whoa....... this is a non SE Michigan weather thread, keep SE Michigan weather comments like that oot of this discussion.......


----------



## On a Call

.? 

I am in Toledo and We do not claim Michigan.


----------



## BUFF

On a Call;2125687 said:


> .?
> 
> I am in Toledo and We do not claim Michigan. ��


Your location shows Detoilet / Toiledo, which hell hole is it.... :whistling::whistling:


----------



## On a Call

Well north of Detroit where I live, company is in Toledo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm dead...............


----------



## SnoFarmer

Did the FOG have to work?

so,,,, what did the boss break this time?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2125879 said:


> so,,,, what did the boss break this time?


Herd something aboot a sore ***, must be a eastern thing.....:whistling::whistling:

45* clear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2125879 said:


> Did the FOG have to work?
> 
> so,,,, what did the boss break this time?


Boss broke nothing. Only 1 mailbox, no equipment breakdowns for once.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2125855 said:


> I'm dead...............


Last I heard, u had 3 inches, what u finish with?

23F, clear


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2125899 said:


> Herd something aboot a sore ***, must be a eastern thing.....:whistling::whistling:
> 
> 45* clear


probably from that " wrap around" he got....

:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2125913 said:


> Last I heard, u had 3 inches, what u finish with?
> 
> 23F, clear


8+, not sure what "officially".


----------



## On a Call

BUFF;2125695 said:


> Your location shows Detoilet / Toiledo, which hell hole is it.... :whistling::whistling:


The way you spell tells me you may have lived here ? :yow!:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2125924 said:


> 8+, not sure what "officially".


9 to 11" here depending on where you measure. We had a little wind with our snow, just enough to toss it around a little.


----------



## On a Call

You guys deserve next week !

Sun tan lotion is on sale .


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2125915 said:


> probably from that " wrap around" he got....
> 
> :whistling:


:laughing::laughing:



On a Call;2125934 said:


> The way you spell tells me you may have lived here ? :yow!:


Nope, been to both areas a few times a day or two at a time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm, I'm seeing unofficial total of just under 12". I would tend to agree.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2126116 said:


> Hmmm, I'm seeing unofficial total of just under 12". I would tend to agree.


You're not using the tape measure from your tackle box again are you.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2126222 said:


> You're not using the tape measure from your tackle box again are you.......


I have one of those tape measure in my bedroom....:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2126245 said:


> I have one of those tape measure in my bedroom....:laughing:


Soooooooo anyways..................:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:

Wind has been blowing 20-25mph since about 2pm and had a couple 65mph gust.


----------



## On a Call

Lol, I just spilled my coffee.

Where do you find such tape measure ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call;2126373 said:


> Lol, I just spilled my coffee.
> 
> Where do you find such tape measure ?


I would guess a bait and tackle shop. Fisherman are the only ones that lie about the length of what they got.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2126379 said:


> I would guess a bait and tackle shop. Fisherman are the only ones that lie about the length of what they got.


Apparently you do as well.............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2126394 said:


> Apparently you do as well.............


Not much to lie or brag about over here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm tired.


----------



## Turf Z

When I see 60's next week I just think full night's sleep for sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wish I could sleep for a week.


----------



## On a Call

Next week, you can rest all you want. For me I have testing € and moving


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another salt app............hoping for the same tonight, since it's supposed to be above freezing tomorrow.


----------



## Turf Z

Lucky you... My lots were all dry

So you don't want to plow 3" tonight??


----------



## On a Call

We caught a inch plus enough to rough plow and salt used a light crew. It was warm right about freezing.

Looks like the same tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2126894 said:


> Lucky you... My lots were all dry
> 
> So you don't want to plow 3" tonight??


No..............mulch rather do a heavy salt on open accounts.

3° by my place this morning.


----------



## On a Call

3 is a great temp, warm enough but not too warm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

yea, that's great......


----------



## BUFF

42*, sunny, no wind


----------



## On a Call

SnoFarmer;2126912 said:


> yea, that's great......


I am sure that C and not F.


----------



## SnoFarmer

While outside of S,E, Michaigan.
It is snowing.
24*
Wind out of the S @ 8mph
Pressure steady at 29.94"


----------



## Turf Z

Inch of snow. EVERYONES OUT PLOWING


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2127320 said:


> Inch of snow. EVERYONES OUT PLOWING


Huh, aboot the same on average and NO one is oot.

We're doing drives only. Salting what's open today.


----------



## Turf Z

Everyone is losing their mind over here... Half these lots are 50% bare from residual salt.

I've seen less trucks out on a regular storm

Also, raining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fricking wraparound

0-1.25"


----------



## Turf Z

Everything decided to be frozen over here now

Yep


----------



## Turf Z

And up goes the advisory


----------



## SnoFarmer

We recived1-2" then it drizzled for 4hrs.

Slickery.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

0-1.25", freezing drizzle. Flurries again now.


----------



## SnoFarmer

6"-10"+ for tomorrow starting at around noon.


----------



## On a Call

That is a good dumping....I like those noon snows. Done early evening finish plowing before morning.


----------



## BUFF

Snow forecasted for Thursday, amounts seem to change hourly and doubt mulch will still since we've been in the mid 60's / low 70's the past 2wks. Or we could get pounded, it is spring and it's anyone's guess.....


----------



## On a Call

However I can promise it will melt, maybe.


----------



## SnoFarmer

On a Call;2129903 said:


> That is a good dumping....I like those noon snows. Done early evening finish plowing before morning.


it's not going to be outa here untill some time on Thursday.

All Rain today.


----------



## On a Call

Now those I hate....continuous plowing and salting.

Loooooong hours.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Maybe it will...

They upped us to 16"-20" starting early in the am.
Heavy wet snow.
I think it's going to take down trees and power lines. 

As if mud season wasn't in full swing already.
The frost is coming out of the ground,
Frost boils everywhere.
This will be a mess. 






PS and I've got this direct lift PLOW thAT can't GO no higher thaN the bumper.....


----------



## On a Call

Where in Mn do you live ?? I did not see anything like that in the state ???


----------



## On a Call

If you need to follow up with a post treatment. Drive works.

http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld8LD002.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We could have had that mulch snow overnight.............if it had been 20° colder.


----------



## On a Call

Had it been colder, yes. What a thunder storm it was though. Had one bolt jump the wife outta bed. Must have been close, very close. When you hear the sizzle.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Slop fest....
Soft ground frost heaves.
And another 3" possible

Back dragging....
Then drove up it


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow aboot an hour ago, with wind chill it's 20* F.


Winter Weather Advisory

Issued: 3:55 AM MDT Mar. 17, 2016 – National Weather Service 


... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 6 PM this evening to
6 PM MDT Friday... 

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect from 6 PM this
evening to 6 PM MDT Friday. The Winter Storm Watch is no longer in
effect.

* Timing... snow will begin Thursday afternoon or early evening.
Snow will decrease and end Friday. Bands of heavy snow are
expected tonight. 

* Snow accumulations... 3 to 6 inches. Up to 8 inches of snow will
be possible where heavy snow lingers.

* Visibility... will be reduced to a quarter mile or less under
the heavy snow.

* Impacts... snow covered roads are expected to make travel
difficult tonight and Friday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Would it still snow without the windchill?

Enjoy the mud,


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2130622 said:


> Would it still snow without the windchill?
> 
> Enjoy the mud,


Temp is 31*f, wind chill will get ground temps down.

Yeah mud........... it's a freaking hoot......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like we might be able to join the fun. 

Anywhere from 4-24" Wednesday into Thursday...........depending on the model and guess.


----------



## Turf Z

How about lets not


----------



## BUFF

Supposed to hit 71* today with snow possibly Wednesday and calling for 1-3" starting Friday night.
Spring time in the Rockies..........Thumbs Up


----------



## Woodenshoe

Sorry, my bad, I put 4 plows up on the racks and took off a salter to make room for some projects. I will get them all down and mount them up so the whole storm misses us...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2131755 said:


> Looks like we might be able to join the fun.
> 
> Anywhere from 4-24" Wednesday into Thursday...........depending on the model and guess.


enjoy...
it looks to be going south of us.

1-2" for tomorrow,,

today 39* 
partly cloudy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2131779 said:


> Sorry, my bad, I put 4 plows up on the racks and took off a salter to make room for some projects. I will get them all down and mount them up so the whole storm misses us...


So it's your fault. :realmad:

I have a friend that lives on one of the private roads we do. His son, being ever so helpful, pulled our stakes a week ago. 

Going to wait until Wednesday to make a decision on restaking them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2131816 said:


> So it's your fault. :realmad:
> 
> I have a friend that lives on one of the private roads we do. His son, being ever so helpful, pulled our stakes a week ago.
> 
> Going to wait until Wednesday to make a decision on restaking them.


Just put some seed down on Friday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weed seed???


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2131859 said:


> Weed seed???


Like a Scottish thistle?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2131865 said:


> Like a Scottish thistle?


Scottish ale.

So the guesses have dropped to less than a half inch with freezing rain.

Anybody want to bet how many times the guesses will change between now and noon Wednesday? I'm going with a minimum of 6.

So my guess is 0-100".


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes;2131951 said:


> Scottish ale.
> 
> So the guesses have dropped to less than a half inch with freezing rain.
> 
> Anybody want to bet how many times the guesses will change between now and noon Wednesday? I'm going with a minimum of 6.
> 
> So my guess is 0-100".


Plows are back off the rack, your welcome!


----------



## Turf Z

Got some salt left, we can have some frozen precip


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Picked up 2 more pallets of bagged product, ordered another load of salt. 

We'll see what tomorrow brings. They keep talking ice, I'll be ordering more.


----------



## Turf Z

LDS just finished mulching the Huntington over here. A little salt in that brown mulch will make it look real nice


----------



## BUFF

Had 65* and sun yesterday, started to rain aboot 10pm, 2:30a still raining, 3:45a had 2" and snowing a couple inches an hour. 5hrs later about 9-10" of cement, wind blowing aboot 40mph and snowing sideways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds entertaining..........happy it isn't me being entertained.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2132778 said:


> Sounds entertaining..........happy it isn't me being entertained.


Entertainment is the clowns flying in the ditch cause they put their summer treads on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish we could get some rain.........it's kind of dusty.


----------



## Turf Z

Gonna be a muddy day tomorrow


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mud season.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark was really pissed there was no snow today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002;2133503 said:


> Mark was really pissed there was no snow today...


Thats awesome....Thumbs Up


----------



## bdbwtie1

They forget the "smart car" button?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Been snowing for days, around 4"-5" on the ground.
must be from that arctic vortex........


----------



## BUFF

15* this AM, supposed to hit 45* for a high and have similar forecast for a few days.
More moisture Tuesday/Wednesday rain or snow who knows, it's spring.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

48F long sleeve shirt and I'm sweating in the hot sun.


----------



## BUFF

Grandpa in Lander is getting a another taste of winter.

http://www.wyoroad.info/highway/webcameras/US287Lander/US287Lander.html

Winter Storm Warning

Issued: 2:34 PM MDT Mar. 29, 2016 - National Weather Service

... Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 6 PM MDT
Wednesday...

* timing... widespread snow has brought 7 to 10 inches in the 
Lander and South Pass areas... with 5 to 8 inches around 
Riverton. Snow will continue over night with lighter snowfall 
expected on Wednesday.

* Snow amounts..total snowfall expected... 2 to 3 feet on the 
east slopes of the Wind River mountains. 5 to 9 inches around 
DuBois and Shoshoni. 12 to 20 inches between Riverton and 
Hudson with 20 to 28 inches in Lander.

* Main impact... roads will be slushy to snow packed. Becoming 
more hard packed tonight.

* Other impacts... South Pass will become especially hazardous 
with 25 to 35 mph winds causing blowing and drifting snow. 
Expect near zero visibility at times in heavy snow. Ranchers 
should take precautions to protect Young livestock.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Storm Warning for heavy snow means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts of snow
are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in an
emergency. If you must travel... keep an extra flashlight... 
food... and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency.

There should be plenty of mud for branding next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do a normal person's chest waders come up to your hips?

Lolololol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2134459 said:


> Do a normal person's chest waders come up to your hips?
> 
> Lolololol


As a matter of fact yes....... My boy just cleared 6'5" so at least I'm not alone.....Thumbs Up

I'm on the edge of the storm that's hitting Wyo, a shift of about 25-30miles to the south I'll be in the **** hits the fan zone, aboot 20miles to the north it's rain for me. Local NTAC's have me 2-4".


----------



## On a Call

Hmm...just saw 1-3 on Monday rain/snow.

Hmmm....salt or plow  https://weather.com/weather/5day/l/43612:4:US


----------



## BUFF

Picked up 3/8" of rain last night, clear now but have snow in the forecast for later today/night.

24"~ fell on Grandpa's place in Lander and still snowing pretty hard.

Most roads in Wyo are closed in the middle and southeast area of the state, I-80 is shut down from Cheyenne west to Utah.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2134623 said:


> Picked up 3/8" of rain last night, clear now but have snow in the forecast for later today/night.
> 
> 24"~ fell on Grandpa's place in Lander and still snowing pretty hard.
> 
> Most roads in Wyo are closed in the middle and southeast area of the state, I-80 is shut down from Cheyenne west to Utah.


Shame, really Shame.....

48F clouds, rain forecasted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wonder if we'll see more videos of DA in semis going 70 MPH in near whiteout conditions and then slamming into multiple other vehicles. 

Hopefully they closed it before the idiots had an opportunity.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2134634 said:


> Wonder if we'll see more videos of DA in semis going 70 MPH in near whiteout conditions and then slamming into multiple other vehicles.
> 
> Hopefully they closed it before the idiots had an opportunity.


I'm sure there's several area's with vehicles stacked up.....

There's a lot of red being shown here.
http://www.wyoroad.info/pls/Browse/WRR.CLOSURES


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a change in weather today..................it's upper 30's and SNOWING instead of raining.

Aboot sick of grey, dreary, cloudy, wet weather.


----------



## SnoFarmer

am flurries, turning into pm rain 1" foretasted


----------



## Turf Z

Are we going to get any actual snow tomorrow Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hopefully it's the same 4" we got last week. 

Except the pavement temps are down.


----------



## Turf Z

And temps don't rise the following day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z;2136747 said:


> And temps don't rise the following day


This crap is getting annoying.


----------



## On a Call

I am ready for a spring blizzard .... are you guys ?

Lets nail it to the wall 

Spring is too close.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid weather..........


----------



## Turf Z

Surface temps will Be nice and cold today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

> So much for my 58″ snowfall guess for the winter. The G.R. airport had 5.4″ of snow midnight-to-midnight Friday. That was a record snowfall for April 8 for G.R. The season snowfall total for G.R. is now 60.3″ and that does not include snow after midnight or any snow that may fall Sunday AM. * We have now had at least a trace of snow on each of the first 9 days of April. G.R. has now had measurable precipitation on 9 of the last 10 days and 11 of the last 13 days. We have now had 3 consecutive days with 0% sunshine. * The Muskegon Airport reported only 0.4″ of snow yesterday (Fri.) with the season total now 61.8″. Lansing had 4.7″ of snow Friday, taking them to 49.1″ for the season - only 1″ below average. Kalamazoo reported 3″ of new snow and they are up to 72.6″ for the season, 5″ below average


It can make up its mind either way.


----------



## Turf Z

Set some records yesterday in GR huh

If it's any consolation I had to go salt condo sidewalks that were only damp at 3pm today


----------



## On a Call

In Toledo we caught 5 - 8 of wet stuff, but the temps dropped to well below freezing. 

So the wet froze after plowing, needed to salt.

Plowed all night, shoveled in the morning....Ye Haw.


----------



## BUFF

Mid 60's oot west, with temps creeping into the mid 70's by the middle of the week.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a Call;2137235 said:


> In Toledo we caught 5 - 8 of wet stuff, but the temps dropped to well below freezing.
> 
> So the wet froze after plowing, needed to salt.
> 
> Plowed all night, shoveled in the morning....Ye Haw.


So u had to salt after plowing? Interesting concept.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2137250 said:


> So u had to salt after plowing? Interesting concept.


Hope the seament is more than 12months old...


----------



## Randall Ave

By some standards, the Brooklyn bridge cement still curing


----------



## SnoFarmer

2-4' foretasted for Co...enjoy that light powder, probably just use leaf blowers.,:laughing:

time for he snow hero's to step up.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2138152 said:


> 2-4' foretasted for Co...enjoy that light powder, probably just use leaf blowers.,:laughing:
> 
> time for he snow hero's to step up.


Hoping the snow level stays above 7000' and it all melts off below, several feet in the forecast for the high country.


----------



## On a Call

1olddogtwo;2137250 said:


> So u had to salt after plowing? Interesting concept.


Yes and missed out on the the presalting  due to all the rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it October yet?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes;2139462 said:


> Is it October yet?


Can't wait for those seasonal checks to start rolling in? Mabey if we keep saying the word seasonal, a guy we no might come around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave;2139489 said:


> Can't wait for those seasonal checks to start rolling in? Mabey if we keep saying the word seasonal, a guy we no might come around.


I hate the spring circus more than lake effect.


----------



## Turf Z

dandelions will love all the rain on the way


----------



## BUFF

hi 20's with snow last Friday today mid 70's and shorts, the last of the snow piles have melted off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2139517 said:


> hi 20's with snow last Friday today mid 70's and shorts, the last of the snow piles have melted off.


Sounds like our weather in the beginning on April.
80 forecast for tomorrow.... Where are the 60's


----------



## BUFF

Topped oot at 78*, had some cloud cover throughoot the day eh and ifit wasn't for a 10-15mph that picked up around 2:30 it would have been hot.

Calling for mid 60's for Sunday which will be mulch better.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple nice cow pie floaters came through last night.


----------



## Turf Z

Get any hail?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of my guys did, lives towards Walker. 

Nothing here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2139952 said:


> Couple nice cow pie floaters came through last night.


They're called turd floaters, get it right.......


----------



## BUFF

My kid sent me a pic from her dorm room in Laramie this morning and the second one is from WyoDOT webcam just oot side of town. 3-5" today and snow in forecast Thurs-Sun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2139963 said:


> They're called turd floaters, get it right.......


Just to piss you oof.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2139964 said:


> My kid sent me a pic from her dorm room in Laramie this morning and the second one is from WyoDOT webcam just oot side of town. 3-5" today and snow in forecast Thurs-Sun.


Coming down pretty hard.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2139997 said:


> Coming down pretty hard.


And the wind wasn't blowing that mulch, nothing like a spring time white oot.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2139987 said:


> Just to piss you oof.


Meh...... get in line hoser and up you game.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Have snow in the forecast for Friday, Saturday and Sunday, not calling for mulch as of now but being spring who knows.......

Snow line for tonight is aboot 7k feet with possibly flurries in lower elevations


----------



## BUFF

Winter isn't quite down yet.....

Winter Storm Watch issued April 27 at 10:58AM MDT until April 30 at 12:00AM MDT by NWS Boulder

Central and Southeast Park County; Jefferson and West Douglas Counties Above 6000 Feet, Gilpin, Clear Creek, Northeast Park Counties Below 9000 Feet; Larimer and Boulder Counties Between 6000 and 9000 Feet; South and East Jackson, Larimer, North and Northeast Grand, Northwest Boulder Counties Above 9000 Feet; South and Southeast Grand, West Central and Southwest Boulder, Gilpin, Clear Creek, Summit, North and West Park Counties Above 9000 Feet

...MORE SNOW HEADED FOR COLORADO...

.A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM ALOFT WILL DEVELOP INTO THE FOUR

CORNERS REGION BY THURSDAY EVENING AND TRACK ACROSS COLORADO

FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT. IN ADDITION...UPSLOPE CONDITIONS WILL

BE INCREASING THROUGHOUT THE DAY ON THURSDAY AND CONTINUE THROUGH

AT LEAST FRIDAY EVENING AND POSSIBLY INTO SATURDAY. MOST OF

NORTHEAST AND NORTH CENTRAL COLORADO WILL EXPERIENCE PRECIPITATION

WITH THIS SYSTEM WITH HIGHER ELEVATIONS SEEING SNOW AND THE LOWER

ELEVATIONS A MIXTURE OF RAIN AND SNOW.

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH

FRIDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM

WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY

EVENING.

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION WILL GRADUALLY SPREAD ACROSS THE WATCH

AREA ON THURSDAY WITH HIGHER INTENSITIES EXPECTED TO BEGIN

THURSDAY NIGHT AND CONTINUE INTO FRIDAY EVENING.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...GENERALLY 10 TO 20 INCHES. FAVORED UPSLOPE

AREAS EAST OF THE CONTINENTAL DIVIDE WILL SEE THE MOST SNOW...

WITH TOTALS PERHAPS APPROACHING TWO FEET.

* WIND/VISIBILITY...WINDS WILL MOSTLY REMAIN UNDER 15 TO 20 MPH.

VISIBILITIES WILL LIKELY DROP BELOW A MILE AT TIMES.

* IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOW ON BRANCHES AND POWER LINES COULD

LEAD TO TREE DAMAGE AND POWER OUTAGES. ROADS WILL AT LEAST GET

SLUSHY THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY NIGHT BUT DUE TO THE HIGH SUN

ANGLE DURING THE DAY ON FRIDAY THEY MAY NOT EXPERIENCE A LOT OF

ACCUMULATION DURING THE DAYLIGHT HOURS.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT

SNOW THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST

FORECASTS.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Only two feet....., child's play for u guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain

38°F

3°C
Humidity 65%
Wind Speed E 10 mph
Barometer 29.95 in (1014.6 mb)
Dewpoint 27°F (-3°C)
Visibility 7.00 mi
Wind Chill	31°F (-1°C)
Last update 28 Apr 7:53 am EDT 

Little cool wearing shorts today.


----------



## BUFF

33* 7mph ENE
Overcast 
Red Sky this morning...... Plowers take warning

Mookes I'm sure you're wearing your rainbow leg warmers today......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I checked accuweather for Lapeer a couple hours ago and it said snow will continue for 120 minutes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2140282 said:


> I checked accuweather for Lapeer a couple hours ago and it said snow will continue for 120 minutes.


What did your window say?

Pretty sure I saw snowflakes mixed in with the rain aroond 11ish.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2140346 said:


> What did your window say?
> 
> Pretty sure I saw snowflakes mixed in with the rain aroond 11ish.


A few flakes of snow and rain on and off. What a cold crappy day.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2140282 said:


> I checked accuweather for Lapeer a couple hours ago and it said snow will continue for 120 minutes.


I call it Crapuweather......... Other than the zippy graphics and maps they suck and blow at the same time.


----------



## BUFF

Third day of non accumulating snow with temps in the low 30's, this crap weather is getting real old.......:angry:


----------



## Woodenshoe

Wondering if there was any rain in the forecast for us? Its a little dry out!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe;2140716 said:


> Wondering if there was any rain in the forecast for us? Its a little dry out!


I like the 1/10" of rain forecasted overnight.

Pretty sure they were off a bit.


----------



## BUFF

24* and clear sky, it's good to see after 3days of grey gloomy weather........ I was starting to get cranky like easterner.......


----------



## Randall Ave

We should switch places for a week. You might like it here. But remember, no firearms. Sorry.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave;2140727 said:


> We should switch places for a week. You might like it here. But remember, no firearms. Sorry.


Yeah........ I'll get right on that.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2140725 said:


> 24* and clear sky, it's good to see after 3days of grey gloomy weather........ I was starting to get cranky like easterner.......


The union monkey?

Can't really blame him, he's lazy and drinks recycled Clydesdale output.


----------



## BUFF

Do you suppose he's camped oot in front of a Verizon store.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More than likely, not like he has a real job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The monkey is crying that he can't defend himself.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He should have taken the Buff University class


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2140770 said:


> He should have taken the Buff University class


He'd be on double secret probation within minutes of the first class if not during registration.......

45*, sunny, no wind...... should be mid 60's Tues-Thurs with rain Fri-Sat


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish it would rain, I almost saw dust yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2140948 said:


> Wish it would rain, I almost saw dust yesterday.


I thought it was going to be a wash out today but it was pretty nice most of the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2140966 said:


> I thought it was going to be a wash out today but it was pretty nice most of the day.


You easterners are morons.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2140973 said:


> You easterners are morons.


I've been called worse. Why do you say that.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2140981 said:


> I've been called worse...... *By better... *Why do you say that.


Doctored it up for you........Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2140981 said:


> I've been called worse. Why do you say that.


I heard the same crap from Defcon. At 6 it looked like it would be done around 10ish, instead it rained all day for another inch.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2140948 said:


> Wish it would rain, I almost saw dust yesterday.


It took 2days to dry things oot enough so you wouldn't tear things up mowing after three days of non accumulating snow, sloops where marginal at best.

Today 74*, no clouds, no wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2140990 said:


> Doctored it up for you........Thumbs Up


That's my line.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2140991 said:


> I heard the same crap from Defcon. At 6 it looked like it would be done around 10ish, instead it rained all day for another inch.


I saw the radar this morning and thought that crap was headed are way so I stepped out the door and blew really hard to west so it would stay over there...:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141006 said:


> That's my line.


Sure it is......


----------



## BUFF

40*, 15mph breeze oot of north with light rain.
Day started oof @52*, 10-15mph breeze, heavy cloud cover and it just got colder as the day went on, got aboot 1/2" pea sized hail along with 3/8" rain.

Also had twister warning for eastern Co all day.


----------



## BUFF

39*, clearing sky's, no wind, picked up another 3/8" of rain overnight, standing water and lots of mud...... Looks like above 8k feet <> they got snow last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 3 days of rain predicted this week.

Good thing too, hasn't rained in a few days.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes;2141393 said:


> Only 3 days of rain predicted this week.
> 
> Good thing too, hasn't rained in a few days.


Phew.. That's a relief, I was getting nervous the lawns would be too dry to cut this week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like I can go back to a 13" screen. 2/3's of my screen is empty, 1/3 for the actual thread.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141541 said:


> Looks like I can go back to a 13" screen. 2/3's of my screen is empty, 1/3 for the actual thread.


That's some messed up weather you have there, never really heard it described that way before....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2141547 said:


> That's some messed up weather you have there, never really heard it described that way before....


LOL, was trying to do a screenshot, but what showed up vs what I did a screenshot of were 2 different things. Maybe I've dropped my computer a few too many times like my phone.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141557 said:


> LOL, was trying to do a screenshot, but what showed up vs what I did a screenshot of were 2 different things. Maybe I've dropped my computer a few too many times like my phone.


Sounds like you have a fascination with gravity.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard it's only a theory so I'm testing it oot.

Funny thing is, when I had Sprint, my phone was subject to a lot more "impacts". Shouldn't have taken it oot on the phone, it was the service that sucked. But that was also back when Motorola wasn't owned by Google or Amazon or whoever and made quality phones\radios.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2141567 said:


> I heard it's only a theory so I'm testing it oot.
> 
> Funny thing is, when I had Sprint, my phone was subject to a lot more "impacts". Shouldn't have taken it oot on the phone, it was the service that sucked. But that was also back when Motorola wasn't owned by Google or Amazon or whoever and made quality phones\radios.


sounds like you need a phone that is tested by Monkeys that wear ***less chaps.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141567 said:


> I heard it's only a theory so I'm testing it oot.
> 
> Funny thing is, when I had Sprint, my phone was subject to a lot more "impacts". Shouldn't have taken it oot on the phone, it was the service that sucked. But that was also back when Motorola wasn't owned by Google or Amazon or whoever and made quality phones\radios.


I've had the same phone for 8yrs, when it dies I'm going analog.....


----------



## BUFF

36*, clearing sky's, no wind, picked up aboot 1/8" of rain last night and mud season continues...... 
Fresh coat of snow around 8500'Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1/8"? That's it? 

1/2" here, good thing, I saw some dust again. 

Cloudy as usual.


----------



## SnoFarmer

More clouds 
44*
More rain tonight.
It could put out the forest fire in Skibo, MN.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2141703 said:


> It could put out the forest fire in Skibo, MN.


That would make Roy happy. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141693 said:


> 1/8"? That's it?
> 
> 1/2" here, good thing, I saw some dust again.
> 
> Cloudy as usual.


When you live in a high plains arid climate 1/8" of rain is note worthy....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141704 said:


> That would make Roy happy. Thumbs Up


Looks happy to me.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2141711 said:


> When you live in a high plains arid climate 1/8" of rain is note worthy....


When I was out there for all the flooding in 2013(?), That was for a 1/4, wasn't it?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2141737 said:


> When I was out there for all the flooding in 2013(?), That was for a 1/4, wasn't it?


Area's in the foothills that caused the flood received our annual rain fall over a 2-3 day time period and it all came down the hill.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2141743 said:


> Area's in the foothills that caused the flood received our annual rain fall over a 2-3 day time period and it all came down the hill.


Weird how water does that.................down the hill, that is. Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2141745 said:


> Weird how water does that.................down the hill, that is. Thumbs Up


Sounds like that gravity thing you were testing out with your phone works on rain water also...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2141763 said:


> Sounds like that gravity thing you were testing out with your phone works on rain water also...


I was thinking more along the lines of Skid Steer product testing in moist environments surrounded by slopes....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2141765 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Skid Steer product testing in moist environments surrounded by slopes....


Sounds like you're a moron.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2141769 said:


> Sounds like you're a moron.


Might very well be.... however I know enough not to see if is a skid floats.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never tried to float one, no one is that stupid. Well, almost no one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I cant believe accu weather is showing snow for St Ignace Mi. for today, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## BUFF

Started oof @ 35* and clear sky's, now 55* and starting to cloud up.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

forcast, lows 28-32*F 

cloudy.
58*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

64°..........cloudy and raining again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Accu weather is showing snow rain mix for us for Sunday, what a bunch of BS.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2141900 said:


> Started oof @ 35* and clear sky's, now 55* and starting to cloud up.....


I like the snow capped mountains.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2141745 said:


> Weird how water does that.................down the hill, that is. Thumbs Up


Well that's my whole business model!!!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2141929 said:


> I like the snow capped mountains.


I never get tired on seeing them and are a very welcome sight after being oot of town or a couple days of cloud cover.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effect rain and sleet coming through.


----------



## SHAWZER

You must of sent some our way .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just had another round come through, sleet started accumulating on the pavement.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 70 here, just saying.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave;2142092 said:


> It's 70 here, just saying.


I wouldnt be too happy about that your just closer to hell.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape;2142106 said:


> I wouldnt be too happy about that your just closer to hell.


Been married 25 years. Yes I no what hell is


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave;2142109 said:


> Been married 25 years. Yes I no what hell is


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Breeder

Snow in Michigan?


----------



## Luther

1olddogtwo;2142124 said:


> Breeder
> 
> Snow in Michigan?


Yep. Big flakes. Couple nice squalls came through an hour or so ago.


----------



## Luther

What's up with all the adds now days? And none of them have a darn thing to do with snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TCLA;2142127 said:


> What's up with all the adds now days? And none of them have a darn thing to do with snow.


Last three threads on the subject have been locked down, or ended up with a reprimand, it's taboo to speak of the new rising of PS.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TCLA;2142127 said:


> What's up with all the adds now days? And none of them have a darn thing to do with snow.


Holy ****
It's Jim


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2142133 said:


> Last three threads on the subject have been locked down, or ended up with a reprimand, it's taboo to speak of the new rising of PS.


........


----------



## SnoFarmer

TCLA;2142127 said:


> What's up with all the adds now days? And none of them have a darn thing to do with snow.


Agendas are lame


----------



## Luther

Have you checked your pm's Lapeer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2142133 said:


> Last three threads on the subject have been locked down, or ended up with a reprimand, it's taboo to speak of the new rising of PS.


Happens all over the interweb.............:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

34*, rain/snow mix.


----------



## BUFF

After a month of no measurable rain we got 1.5" last night, sure was nice....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2009039 said:


> Gorgeous stretch of weather we've been having. 50* this morning. Mid to high 70's for highs.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's supposed to warm up a bit.


Just wanted to remind everyone one that tomorrow marks the one anniversary of this post.

Saying just


----------



## SnoFarmer

59*& sunny

looking for a high in the low 70's.


----------



## BUFF

This should make for some real cranky people....... :laughing:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other...ield-highs-in-the-90s-100s/ar-BBu0s60#image=1


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2146173 said:


> This should make for some real cranky people....... :laughing:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other...ield-highs-in-the-90s-100s/ar-BBu0s60#image=1


To be clear, I don't need a reason but I would be irritated with that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://weather.com/forecast/regional/news/summer-snow-cold-montana-photos

I'm jealous...........


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2146216 said:


> https://weather.com/forecast/regional/news/summer-snow-cold-montana-photos
> 
> I'm jealous...........


i know, i just saw that last night.., i wonder what the elevation will be for the snow line

64* for a high on Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2146219 said:


> i know, i just saw that last night.., i wonder what the elevation will be for the snow line
> 
> 64* for a high on Monday.


Allegedly 6500'.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2146220 said:


> Allegedly 6500'.


RL 5555ft aprox


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Could be a cold rain.......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2146222 said:


> Could be a cold rain.......


All rain is cold around here, it could be in the mid 80's and drop 20* in 10-15min when it starts to rain.

It was 37* in Yellowstone, 40* in Leadville yesterday


----------



## Randall Ave

Might hit 90 today, humidity is 77% now. Ya wanna trade, and cases of cheap beer go with it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ no thanks.

its 64* here


----------



## BUFF

65*, 31% H, 37*DP

Suppose to be hi 80's by 5pm and humidity should be in the low-mid teens.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The temp fell, 62°, DP 59°


----------



## Randall Ave

Humidity 67, few PT 72. It's 90 inside shop. Don't matter , I've been outside using the torch for an hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple nice turd floaters came through today.......it was needed, haven't had any rain this month. 

2.5" so far.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's just about 90 here, humidity is 66, Dew point 74. Rained like a [email protected]#$ last night. Sweating just sitting still. Going home early and it's in the pool.


----------



## SnoFarmer

64°
DP63°
Hu94%
Wind [email protected]
Clouds/fog


----------



## Randall Ave

If it makes ya feel any better, I'm floating in the pool and the water is 85'


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You have floaters in your pool? 

Yuck


----------



## Turf Z

mother of judas can it be fall yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL.............give me lake effect and -20°.


----------



## Turf Z

Was raining at 530 when I left the house; wasn't even satisfying to stand outside. Not sure if sweat or rain drops running down my body


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL.............give me lake effect and -20°.


Lake effect is what kept us in the 60's & that's still easily shorts and T-shirt weather


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You have floaters in your pool?
> 
> Yuck


Not those kinda floaters. 8


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Lake effect is what kept us in the 60's & that's still easily shorts and T-shirt weather


In this heat, the wife beater and Speedo are too mulch.


----------



## Randall Ave

Daughter is at a work dinner. Mabey me and the wife can go skinny dipping and scare the nosey neighbors


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Temps were fine all day


This humidity is stupid. Reminds me of doing hurricane work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## Randall Ave

1olddogtwo said:


> Temps were fine all day
> 
> This humidity is stupid. Reminds me of doing hurricane work.


I went home at 4:00. And I never close early. We already had a downpour since then. Ain't bad out now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You just scared me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

2017 winter forcast

Temperatures


Cold: Northern Plains, Upper Midwest, New England, New York state, West Coast
Warm: Southern Plains, Southeast
Precipitation


Wet: Pacific Northwest, Bitterroots (western Montana/Idaho), parts of the Ohio Valley, Tennessee Valley
Dry: Southern Plains, Gulf/Southeast coast including Florida, Southern California, Desert Southwest

But then it's cold every winter.
I wonder if we'll see a "polor vortex"


----------



## SnoFarmer

Jan-February, 17


----------



## BUFF

Snow above 13K is becoming more frequent, temps are consistently mid-high 40's at night, hi's have been 70's-low 80's and in the past couple days leaves are turning on Quaky's, Cottonwood, Maple and Ash trees.
Bids for plowing went oot yesterday...... Guess summer is aboot over.:clapping::clapping:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's just absolutely beautiful here.




In the armpit of America


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> It's just absolutely beautiful here.
> 
> In the armpit of America


Your in Detroit????..I thought Oomkes told me your hanging out a woman's prisons these days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Your in Detroit????..I thought Oomkes told me your hanging out a woman's prisons these days


Yes sir!........Beautiful Louisiana

Welcome back to PS.


----------



## BUFF

Haven't been in the 30's since the last week of May, it was a little cool mowing this morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

It was almost 90 here today, the humidity was just god awfull. I will be happy when it gets so I can work with coveralls on and not be dying.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It was almost 90 here today, the humidity was just god awfull. I will be happy when it gets so I can work with coveralls on and not be dying.


That's the price you pay for living in the garden state......
It was a little humid here today, it never dropped below 33% with a 46* dew point. It's suppose to get into the mid 80's tomorrow then cooler weather for the week in the mid 60's low 70's.


----------



## Randall Ave

A long time ago, the garden state. now just the give me more state. Still better than living in the deep south. Brake job tomorrow on an International, it will be fun. But, its money.


----------



## BUFF

WU is publishing snow depth, it's been aboot 2months or so.... 
*Snow Depth*
*Station* *Depth* *Elevation*
Lake Irene 2 in 10700 ft
Echo Lake 5 in 10600 ft
Rawah 1 in 9020 ft

Looks like this has potential to add to snow depth.
https://www.wunderground.com/news/snow-cold-rockies-mid-september-2016

Today it hit 81*, 16%humidity and 35* DP with a slight breeze from the north coming over the lake up the road keeping it cool.


----------



## Randall Ave

I personaly do not think were getting much here this season. We are not getting hardly any rain. Nice day here today tho.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Daughter is at a work dinner. Mabey me and the wife can go skinny dipping and scare the nosey neighbors


You go, Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Z

Ready for leaves. Not ready for snow till Jan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of the climatologists I like to follow is Dr. Judah Cohen from M.I.T. He's done excellent working on the link between early buildup of snowcover in Siberia and the cold and snow that the Great Lakes will experience in the coming winter. Dr. Cohen has looked at the years since we've had global, daily satellite coverage and found a good correlation between the early buildup of snowcover in Eastern Russia and cold and/or snowy winters in the Central/Eastern U.S. There's a lot to absorb at his website. Look at the graph on the right, comparing low and high snow cover years and look at October. Now look at the graph above, showing the snow that's already on the ground in Siberia. I tend to focus on snow cover in Siberia in late October, but the amount of snow for this date is higher than any of the last 10 years, with the exception of 2013-14 (which was the year G.R. had 116″ of snow and Holland had 153″ of snow. Last year, the very strong El Nino overwhelmed other factors to give us a relatively mild winter (esp. December). This year, a number of factors are leaning toward colder and snowier than last winter, starting with the early Oct. snow cover in Siberia.

​ Here's sea surface temperatures relative to average - blue is colder than average, yellow to red is warmer than average. As you might expect after a strong El Nino - much of the temperate and tropical areas have warmer than average water. The water in the hurricane-prone areas of the Atlantic and Pacific is warm. We have a La Nina like cool pool along the Equator in the Central Pacific, but the water is warmer relative to average closer to S. America. Upper level ridges often prefer areas of relatively warm water. So, looking at this map, I might expect the mean ridge to form over S. Alaska into NW Canada with a downstream trough over the U.S. mainland. With the lingering effects of the strong El Nino, it was a pretty safe forecast to predict warmer than average temperatures for Michigan and much of the Eastern U.S. in Sept. and Oct. The question is…when do we flip to cool and how abrupt will it be. Often in years like this, the 2nd half of winter is colder relative to average than the first half, but I'm not so sure this year. The Great Lakes are warm and if cold comes early, we could see significant lake-effect snow. There's a lot more to do. I don't have a lot of my climate files here at the Art Museum. I'm off next week, then I'll start on looking thru analog years and come out with a final winter forecast in late Oct. or very early Nov. But, at this point, plan on winter being at least a little colder and snowier than last winter. *At ArtPrize, someone asked me if he should get a season snowplow contract. I told him I already paid my guy his upfront and it you were considering it…I'd say, yeah, do it.*

​ Also, parts of Michigan got to see the Aurora Borealis or Northern Lights early Tues. AM. Check out this picture from Tom Gifford. Early this morning, the kp-index that I look at here has been running around 4. That's marginal to see the aurora if you're in a really dark location. You'd really like to have the number be a 5 or 6 and preferably a 7 for a better chance to see it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice post , Mr.Nye.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Nice post , Mr.Nye.


Copy and paste, Mr Peabody.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^HA.

We bee cee'en tem thar norter'n lits ouf en on fer-a-while neaow.


----------



## BUFF

Thought I was Peabody.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Thought I was Peabody.....


U're Buzz Lightyear.

Or Buzzy lightyear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Or maybe Buzzed Lightyear.


----------



## Turf Z

Was at the dealer and someone thought I was crazy doing maintenance on snow stuff 'this early'


----------



## BUFF

Been snowing oot west up high for a couple weeks.
Had 32* this morning


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ya, a couple of us were discussing that earlier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Ya, a couple of us were discussing that earlier.


LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish I were there.

Partly Cloudy
Observed at FAIRBANKS, AK (PAFA) 
Wed 5:53 AM AKDT

Temperature *10* °F
Feels Like *-1* °F
Wind * NNE at 7* mph
Wet Bulb Globe *10* °F
Dew Point *8* °F
Humidity *92* %
Sky Cover *Partly Cloudy*


----------



## Turf Z

The snow today is pretty wet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I just saw a wee bit mixed in with the rain. 

I'm bumping it up to Code Orange.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

And we have snow...lowblue:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I was just going to post that some state to my north west has some snow showing on the radar....


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Going to have a slight change in the weather tomorrow....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>





BUFF said:


> Going to have a slight change in the weather tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 167650


So, are you two ready for this...lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So, are you two ready for this...lowblue:


Ain't going to happen.......at least not enough to plow or salt.


----------



## Turf Z

Love the confidence Mark


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z said:


> Love the confidence Mark


Confidence or Stupidity....Its a fine line with Mark....


----------



## Woodenshoe

We're planting trees on Monday, its going to be a balmy 42*. 1 salter is mounted and almost ready, another may get pulled off the rack and mounted up next week if we have time. Heck, we might even get the truck plows off the pallet racking next week if its rainy! We have about a month of work left on the books that will spill over into spring unless we get a mild couple of weeks mid winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Confidence or Stupidity....Its a fine line with Mark....


I resemble that remark.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> So, are you two ready for this...lowblue:


If there's a shift to the south it may end up being something but not mulch. It's been so warm ground temps are to warm to amount to anything other than wet with some slush.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I resemble that remark.


So we have a Retoad/Retodd and now we have a Remark.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So we have a Retoad/Retodd and now we have a Remark.....


Who, by all accounts, is reMarkable!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who, by all accounts, is reMarkable!


----------



## SnoFarmer

More of a skidmark:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> More of a skidmark:terribletowel:


No one axed you.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Doesn't it look like fun....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Doesn't it look like fun....
> 
> View attachment 167677


Wear???


----------



## SnoFarmer

RL Montana , the brewery is 2mi down the rd.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wear???


Some place you're not allowed to go......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Some place you're not allowed to go......


Buzzy oof!


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Some place you're not allowed to go......


I suspect there are many places he can't go without a chaperone or caregiver...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I suspect there are many places he can't go without a chaperone or caregiver...


Equipment dealers, guns shops and road trips at the top of the list......


----------



## DeVries

SnoFarmer said:


> Doesn't it look like fun....
> 
> View attachment 167677


I'll be ready for that in January, not before then.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Tomarrow I'm going to take a plow orate off of a truck and install one and wire it up.
Don't need to be ready untill Saturday .
Why put it off any longer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have a 20 inch min in November.

Lucky SOB.....!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Storm moved oot leaving aboot 2-3" on the grass and hard surfaces are clear. Got 20* and clear sky's.


----------



## SnoFarmer

43
Rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Foreguess has changed completely for us. 

Now just rain-amounts still vary-and no snow. 

Could have sworn someone said something along those lines when some started hyping this storm.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Foreguess has changed completely for us.
> 
> Now just rain-amounts still vary-and no snow.
> 
> Could have sworn someone said something
> 
> along those lines when some started hyping this storm.


Who is the "Hyper"????


----------



## SnoFarmer

35* rain.

snow is still on the way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Who is the "Hyper"????


I think we both know who I am referring to.


----------



## SnoFarmer

schools are closed in northern MN.
(it snowed most of the night)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> schools are closed in northern MN.
> (it snowed most of the night)


Has Roy parked the feller buncher?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has Roy parked the feller buncher?


He doesn't live in northern mn......

I think he took it oot east to fight the fires?


----------



## BUFF

Just enough to make things white....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've had a half inch a couple times today. Melted oof both times.

Last squall lasted a while and the temp is dropping, so there's close to an inch on the grass, trees, etc. Oh yeah, and bird feeders. Started to get a bit slushy on the pavement it was coming down so hard. 

Going to salt a couple high profile places so we don't have to worry aboot them later.


----------



## Turf Z

Nada here, even on grass/decks. Maybe the wind can dry up the church parking lots before tomorrow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Been snowing on and off here most of the day, nothing sticking. We have a spreader on just in case it freezes but I hope the wind dries it up first.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

70° on Friday. 

30° today with a 20° wind chill is just a bit nippy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 70° on Friday.
> 
> 30° today with a 20° wind chill is just a bit nippy.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Turf Z

Holiday #1 looks to be kept sacred from snow intervention this week. Christmas & New Years still up in the air


----------



## BUFF

Hoping for a storm for Thanksgiving so I can stay home and don't have to go oot of state for it.
Had 60* today, most of the snow melted oof and have a chance for snow tomorrow night/Tuesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Holiday #1 looks to be kept sacred from snow intervention this week. Christmas & New Years still up in the air


Not liking that change in guesses for tomorrow night into Wednesday morning.

Totally screws up my schedule for the week.


----------



## SnoFarmer

24*
clear.

3"-6" for Tuesday - Wednesday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not liking that change in guesses for tomorrow night into Wednesday morning.
> 
> Totally screws up my schedule for the week.


Grapple????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Grapple????


Yes............man the battle stations!


----------



## SnoFarmer

We picked up 4"-5" so far.

One of my seasional (gravel) drives.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 167830
> We picked up 4"-5" so far.
> 
> One of my seasional (gravel) drives.


That's picture looks cropped, are you trying to hide something ole 1 eye?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's picture looks cropped, are you trying to hide something ole 1 eye?


Yea,I had to crop it so it would fit.....

What? the GV lighting system?
It saves amps...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Yea,I had to crop it so it would fit.....
> 
> What? the GV lighting system?
> It saves amps...


Horse hockey............

Betwixt the Cyclops and complaining aboot seasonals............


----------



## SnoFarmer

The horse hockey leagues still have their sigen up sheets posted.
They don't start playing untill we have ice.

And you where saying just this am aboot
How you were happy not plowing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I shirley was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## SnoFarmer

Maybe.









Rain untill after the weekend....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just passing along pretty colours from a drunk weather guesser.


----------



## BUFF

Mtns are getting good snow but nothing in the lower elevations.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just passing along pretty colours from a drunk weather guesser.


silly chimps.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## SnoFarmer

Dumping in the hole.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Warm rain here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cold rain here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No rain here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

40*
fog...
light rain


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 167969


I hope not. I'm blaming you if it happens.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> I hope not. I'm blaming you if it happens.


That wood bee a great weigh two start the season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> That wood bee a great weigh two start the season.


I axed the guy who sent it to me, but he passed oot before replying.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> That wood bee a great weigh two start the season.


Great way to put me in the nuthouse. Although my wife says I'm already there.


----------



## viper881

Anyone in this area do prewet to there bulk salt at the spinner? Guessing you don't have to do it every time depending on temps and sun. But is it worth it for the final results, or do you actually run it every time u salt? Been kicking the idea around but not sure if it's worth it. Thought about maybe buying a 30 gallon sprayer from Tsc and running the controller inside the cab to turn it on while spreading salt. Figured I'd put the spray nozzle right by the spinner to spray it on it as it comes out. Thoughts?


----------



## Herm Witte

viper881 said:


> Anyone in this area do prewet to there bulk salt at the spinner? Guessing you don't have to do it every time depending on temps and sun. But is it worth it for the final results, or do you actually run it every time u salt? Been kicking the idea around but not sure if it's worth it. Thought about maybe buying a 30 gallon sprayer from Tsc and running the controller inside the cab to turn it on while spreading salt. Figured I'd put the spray nozzle right by the spinner to spray it on it as it comes out. Thoughts?


We do with one of our salters and setting up the other is on our agenda. It is helpful to kick start the melting process, especially with drier snow. With wet sloppy snow you dont need it. Your thought from tsc will work just fine. You may want to check out a couple of other set ups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's some seriously epic lake effect........not sure I can handle this weather.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's some seriously epic lake effect........not sure I can handle this weather.


I stopped at Meijers on my way home to stock up on Beer...People are losing their minds about this "Epic" storm coming...Shovels are gone and I had to push a bunch of old people out of the way so I could make it to the Beer isle...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Light snow
9*F
Wind NNW @ 8mph
DP 4*F


----------



## BUFF

Ice Pellets.... WTF


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## SnoFarmer

2*
Light snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

23° 

6-8 times as much snow as predicted. 

They have yet to get one right this season.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> They have yet to get one right this season.


You should give the NWS call and give them the last piece of your mind.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

They blocked his # years ago and got a restraining order


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 23°
> 
> 6-8 times as much snow as predicted.
> 
> They have yet to get one right this season.


Quit getting your forecast from facebook.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> They blocked his # years ago and got a restraining order


Just like on here...He has. Plenty of IP adresses and phone numbers...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> You should give the NWS call and give them the last piece of your mind.....


He should fire off a strongly worded email with plenty of Morons and Jackasses in it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Just like on here...He has. Plenty of IP adresses and phone numbers...


Your point?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your point?


The point is...No one can out do the head of The Troll Posse


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> He should fire off a strongly worded email with plenty of Morons and Jackasses in it...


US Dept of Commerce
National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
National Weather Service
Grand Rapids, MI
4899 Tim Dougherty Drive SE
Grand Rapids, MI 49512-4034
616-949-0643

im a face to face kind of guy....Here ya go Mark


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> US Dept of Commerce
> National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
> National Weather Service
> Grand Rapids, MI
> 4899 Tim Dougherty Drive SE
> Grand Rapids, MI 49512-4034
> 616-949-0643
> 
> im a face to face kind of guy....Here ya go Mark


Its probably his neighbor.


----------



## SnoFarmer

snow. 
2" so far.

19*F

wind, fairly calm.
*Barometer*
29.98 in
*Dewpoint* 12°F 
*Humidity* 88%


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ugh


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Seemed like the never ending storm.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Seemed like the never ending storm.


That was just no Fun...Maybe I'm getting old and Bitter...But..It was just not fun..:angry:


----------



## SnoFarmer

We got 11" of Light , almost power snow.

Guys were Useing leaf blowers.

It's warmed up to 7°


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> We got 11" of Light , almost power snow.
> 
> Guys were Useing leaf blowers.
> 
> It's warmed up to 7°


We got 11" of what started out as fluffy powder...Then turned into something completely different..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> We got 11" of what started out as fluffy powder...Then turned into something completely different..


We got 10" at a rate of about 1/2" per hour. This morning it would mist then snow and repeat a couple times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love all that heat in the ground.....plow the snow oof and you had instant ice. And sod damage.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love all that heat in the ground.....plow the snow oof and you had instant ice. And sod damage.


Sod damage???....What a hack...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Sod damage???....What a hack...


You know he's going to blame it on his minions or the cummmings just has too much power....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You know he's going to blame it on his minions or the cummmings just has too much power....


Your point?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

60ish hours of plowing since Thursday. seemed like it was 4" push everytime. Last night was terrible, heavy wet snow that won't backblade,then the snow you can pull out turns to an ice mound after you run over it a few times. Get to go out tonight and clean up from the city and county.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love early morning snowfalls.....starts at 4ish, drops just under an inch in aboot an hour or so.......we have stuff to do after a weekend of snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love early morning snowfalls.....starts at 4ish, drops just under an inch in aboot an hour or so.......we have stuff to do after a weekend of snow.


Must have been the same band come through here about 7 ish. It was just enough to make a big mess.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Quick lunch time band of an inch or so, nice quick salting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a call axing why their driveway hadn't been plowed and it was icy.

Maybe because it wasn't a 1.5"?

And you don't pay for deicing?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love early morning snowfalls.....starts at 4ish, drops just under an inch in aboot an hour or so.......we have stuff to do after a weekend of snow.


I've been watching the radar on your side of the lake lately, and as hard as it is to believe, I've actually felt bad for all the lake effect you guys have been getting lately...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I've been watching the radar on your side of the lake lately, and as hard as it is to believe, I've actually felt bad for all the lake effect you guys have been getting lately...........


I find that hard to believe, knowing you.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I find that hard to believe, knowing you.


No doubt, but to re-enforce my reputation, I still feel far more empathy for your wife for putting up with you on a daily basis...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The perfect winter is with weekend events only.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> No doubt, but to re-enforce my reputation, I still feel far more empathy for your wife for putting up with you on a daily basis...........


Now that I believe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A bit brisk oot there........not sure where all the snow is going other than sideways. It really isn't accumulating mulch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was some weird lake effect, I realize it was blowing hard, but still, the snow had to end up somewhere.

SW corner of town it was snowing at upwards of 1" per hour for 2-3 hours and it never accumulated more than an inch.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was some weird lake effect, I realize it was blowing hard, but still, the snow had to end up somewhere.
> 
> SW corner of town it was snowing at upwards of 1" per hour for 2-3 hours and it never accumulated more than an inch.


How can this be, if it truly was snowing 1" hr for 2-3hr then there should be 2-3" of snow.....:hammerhead:


----------



## SnoFarmer

they must be using that common core math


----------



## SnoFarmer

then cold Sunday night


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> they must be using that common core math


We get a lot of horizontal snow and the only way to measure the amount is measure what's stuck against a vertical surface that was facing the wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> How can this be, if it truly was snowing 1" hr for 2-3hr then there should be 2-3" of snow.....:hammerhead:


That's why I said it was weird. :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why I said it was weird. :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


ok sporto.... weird it is:hammerhead:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> ok sporto.... weird it is:hammerhead:


Sporto???....I thought it was Marci???..


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Sporto???....I thought it was Marci???..


Many names suit the BIG "O".........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm......an inch today, tonight; 4" tomorrow; another inch tomorrow night.

6" Sunday??????????????????????

Lots of equipment to pay for, so I guess it's good.


----------



## SnoFarmer

-14° ⬇


----------



## SnoFarmer

-19°
-36 windchill
Sunny


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yet another blown forecast. 

Should I be surprised?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yet another blown forecast.
> 
> Should I be surprised?


Mother nature needed a break from your whining so she made a few adjustments..........


----------



## SnoFarmer

balmy.
over cast
20mph wind

8.5*F


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sun into mon looks instereasting ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Mother nature needed a break from your whining so she made a few adjustments..........


I love lake effect.


----------



## SnoFarmer

X-mass afternoon...
Rain?
Sleet?
Then Turing to snow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect.


Ya you do...Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> X-mass afternoon...
> Rain?
> Sleet?
> Then Turing to snow...


Calling for snow oot here but ''tis a long way oof...


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> Calling for snow oot here but ''tis a long way oof...


Ya, Ya, ther all over da place. From 8" to 26"


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

Hey guys... Long time no talk... Well except David.

I might be hyjacking the thread, but I will assess that as soon as I understand how to use PS more effeciently (haha). Yes I am back.. A bit less cocky and a bit more understanding... So with that last big storm that hit CO I did my 3 commercial accounts and my 6 resi accts.. My issue is... Well I had 3 of my mowing clients that tried (without success) to get me to service their home the day of the storm. But I wasnt able to get to them since I am so slow and still learning the industry and focused on already signed contracts and making sure my commercial accts were ready when doors opened. . . Anyways, how would you assess this situation as a newb? Tell my clients, "sorry you should have signed a contract" or try my best to get out their the day they call? Im working with my 6.0psd and a 8' boss superduty staightblade. Salting with a WB until more ppl request it... Which I will switch to a swing salter & vibrator when I know the demand is high enough to prfit off of it...

PS Mark... I Added that transgo shift kit/updated planetary sytem and havent been happier... 

If I crossed boundries by hyjacking the post just lmk and I will work hard to play by the rules LOL
 good luck this year boys and thanks in advance


----------



## Defcon 5

Hijacked...That's funny...There's no such thing...Is Buffy still mentoring you??...Has he shared any of his old chub with you??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A Hero Lawn Care said:


> Hey guys... Long time no talk... Well except David.
> 
> I might be hyjacking the thread, but I will assess that as soon as I understand how to use PS more effeciently (haha). Yes I am back.. A bit less cocky and a bit more understanding... So with that last big storm that hit CO I did my 3 commercial accounts and my 6 resi accts.. My issue is... Well I had 3 of my mowing clients that tried (without success) to get me to service their home the day of the storm. But I wasnt able to get to them since I am so slow and still learning the industry and focused on already signed contracts and making sure my commercial accts were ready when doors opened. . . Anyways, how would you assess this situation as a newb? Tell my clients, "sorry you should have signed a contract" or try my best to get out their the day they call? Im working with my 6.0psd and a 8' boss superduty staightblade. Salting with a WB until more ppl request it... Which I will switch to a swing salter & vibrator when I know the demand is high enough to prfit off of it...
> 
> PS Mark... I Added that transgo shift kit/updated planetary sytem and havent been happier...
> 
> If I crossed boundries by hyjacking the post just lmk and I will work hard to play by the rules LOL
> good luck this year boys and thanks in advance


I for one, am disappointed in the hijack.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wonder how Buzzy would fare if he lived here:

http://woodtv.com/blog/2016/12/19/finally-a-little-sunshine/

_From Dec. 1-18, Grand Rapids had a TOTAL of 2 hours and 41 minutes of sunshine. That's an average of 8.9 minutes per day or 1.7% of possible sunshine. 
_
I still can't believe we've had 35" of snow already. Shirley doesn't seem like that mulch.


----------



## SnoFarmer

an old fashion winter Eh?


----------



## SnoFarmer

what a difference a week can make, 32*f


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder how Buzzy would fare if he lived here:


I wood bee angry and bitter.......

Chinook Winds came in yesterday and warmed things waaaaaay up. Had 45* last at 8p and its sunny and 50* now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Crappy here to....sunny and 26.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> an old fashion winter Eh?


I always thought shooting Seagulls would be fun, stupid laws.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder how Buzzy would fare if he lived here:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/blog/2016/12/19/finally-a-little-sunshine/
> 
> _From Dec. 1-18, Grand Rapids had a TOTAL of 2 hours and 41 minutes of sunshine. That's an average of 8.9 minutes per day or 1.7% of possible sunshine.
> _
> I still can't believe we've had 35" of snow already. Shirley doesn't seem like that mulch.


I would have thought things would be a little brighter with you around...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder how Buzzy would fare if he lived here:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/blog/2016/12/19/finally-a-little-sunshine/
> 
> _From Dec. 1-18, Grand Rapids had a TOTAL of 2 hours and 41 minutes of sunshine. That's an average of 8.9 minutes per day or 1.7% of possible sunshine.
> _
> I still can't believe we've had 35" of snow already. Shirley doesn't seem like that mulch.


And winter starts tomorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would have thought things would be a little brighter with you around...


He radiates....... he doesn't glow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> He radiates....... he doesn't glow


Is he the master-radiator.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> I always thought shooting Seagulls would be fun, stupid laws.....


It is......
French fries, make great bait...

Stupid laws.

I don't get it, they kill the native birds.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder how Buzzy would fare if he lived here:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/blog/2016/12/19/finally-a-little-sunshine/
> 
> _From Dec. 1-18, Grand Rapids had a TOTAL of 2 hours and 41 minutes of sunshine. That's an average of 8.9 minutes per day or 1.7% of possible sunshine.
> _
> I still can't believe we've had 35" of snow already. Shirley doesn't seem like that mulch.


It's going to be 50 and raining this weekend. Think I'll get my shorts back out


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> I always thought shooting Seagulls would be fun, stupid laws.....


Technically it's only illegal if you get caught.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anyone ever caught a seagull?

Just using your hands and bait?

Rumor has it that it can be done.


----------



## SnoFarmer

No.
&
Why?
There just winged rats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cheap entertainment.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Is it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## SnoFarmer

They bite.


----------



## BossPlow2010

SnoFarmer said:


> They bite.


Birds don't have teeth


----------



## SnoFarmer

BossPlow2010 said:


> Birds don't have teeth


So....


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> So....


Never caught one by hand but when we were kids, I grew up on the ocean, we would throw Alka seltzer tabs up in the air to them during lunch hour. A few min later it's easy to catch them when they fall out of the sky.


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Never caught one by hand but when we were kids, I grew up on the ocean, we would throw Alka seltzer tabs up in the air to them during lunch hour. A few min later it's easy to catch them when they fall out of the sky.


Some use to take a 1/2 piece of white bread and ball up a Alka Seltzer to toss up in the air. They're suppose to throw better......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone ever caught a seagull?
> 
> Rumor has it that it can be done.


I bet a bait caster with a big minnow with a treble hook wood work.
I hear they do on P-Dogs.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Some use to take a 1/2 piece of white bread and ball up a Alka Seltzer to toss up in the air. They're suppose to throw better......


That's a way better idea. Wish we woulda thought of that back then.



BUFF said:


> I bet a bait caster with a big minnow with a treble hook wood work.
> I hear they do on P-Dogs.


Now I'm gonna have to try that. That sounds like it would be a blast if it worked.


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Now I'm gonna have to try that. That sounds like it would be a blast if it worked.


If going for P-dogs I heard a trout line using 00 treble hooks tied aboot 12" from each other works, lay it around the hole, run the spool out to a hiding place, wait, then "snag it" like a fish.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> If going for P-dogs I heard a trout line using 00 treble hooks tied aboot 12" from each other works, lay it around the hole, run the spool out to a hiding place, wait, then "snag it" like a fish.


Thumbs Up I I do try it I'll attempt some pics. Maybe, I guess that would be self incriminating evidence.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Birds don't have teeth


Doesn't mean they can't bite......or so I've been told.


----------



## SnoFarmer

beaks are sharp
& their meat eaters.

a parrot is a bird and some can snap off a cheap broom handle.

ho ya, there is no such thing as a sea-gull.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> ho ya, there is no such thing as a sea-gull.


Fine.........white flying rat.


----------



## SnoFarmer

:laugh::laugh:
http://empirenews.net/seagull-bites-off-mans-finger-after-eating-bag-of-cheetos/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> http://empirenews.net/seagull-bites-off-mans-finger-after-eating-bag-of-cheetos/


No such thing as seagulls.............


----------



## ktfbgb

Ya ya. We always called them that though.

*Gulls*, often referred to as *seagulls*,[1][2]are seabirds of the family *Laridae* in the suborder Lari. They are most closely related to the terns (family Sternidae) and only distantly related to auks, skimmers, and more distantly to the waders. Until the 21st century, most gulls were placed in the genus _Larus_, but this arrangement is now known to be polyphyletic, leading to the resurrection of several genera.[3] An older name for gulls is *mew*, cognate with German _Möwe_, Danish _måge_, Dutch _meeuw_, and French _mouette_; this term can still be found in certain regional dialects.[4][5][6]

Gulls are typically medium to large birds, usually grey or white, often with black markings on the head or wings. They typically have harsh wailing or squawking calls, stout, longish bills, and webbed feet. Most gulls, particularly _Larus_ species, are ground-nesting carnivores, which take live food or scavenge opportunistically. Live food often includes crabs and small fish. Gulls have unhinging jaws which allow them to consume large prey. Apart from the kittiwakes, gulls are typically coastal or inland species, rarely venturing far out to sea.[7] The large species take up to four years to attain full adult plumage, but two years is typical for small gulls. Large white-headed gullsare typically long-lived birds, with a maximum age of 49 years recorded for the herring gull.[8]


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> No such thing as seagulls.............


yup no such critter,, there are all sorts of gulls, but not one sea-gull.

and did you expect anything else from the media, you know the same folks that bring you the weather forecasts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> Gulls have unhinging jaws which allow them to consume large prey.


Or fingers............


----------



## SnoFarmer

the only native inland gull we have is the Herring -gull .

the mulch larger and aggressive
'Ring-bill gull" came in on the ocean going ships that visited the harbor.
an evasive species with federal protection...
Ya cant (well ya can) shoot'em but you can bring skunks to the rookery to eat the eggs.

they get wise the to the Alka seltzer, its better to dip it in ketchup and alternate between a french fri and the alka- seltzer.
also cut up your straw dip in katchup and give it a toss.

not that ive dont any of et.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No such thing as seagulls.............


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowing


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 168959


So


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Snowing


Is not


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hey....you don't want none, don't start none.

Stop stirring the au jus.

You can't muscle me aroond.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Hey....you don't want none, don't start none.
> 
> Stop stirring the au jus.
> 
> You can't muscle me aroond.


Calm down there SnoFred....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is not


Is to....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Still is


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ya,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is snot


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ēś2


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ain't


----------



## Defcon 5

Is


----------



## SnoFarmer

wood B


----------



## SnoFarmer

stoped


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is not


sez ewe


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Freezing Rain.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

GrassManKzoo said:


> Freezing Rain.....


Have fun with that. We had plenty last weekend.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have fun with that. We had plenty last weekend.


It's terrible stuff, hopefully it won't be too bad


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ice terrifies me. I'd rather have a foot of snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ice terrifies me. I'd rather have a foot of snow.


A foot.....Double that.

Few years ago we got a 2-3in quick wet snow, warmed to heavy rain and then froze soild

The storm killed my WO.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> The storm killed my WO.


Yeah that was it...... operator input had nothing to do with it.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Yeah that was it...... operator input had nothing to do with it.....


You a wise man man Charlie Brown....


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Yeah that was it...... operator input had nothing to do with it.....


Beat me to it.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Yeah that was it...... operator input had nothing to do with it.....


You and John Deere beat me...Olddog...It speaks volumes about the Western V you have now...You have not *****ed and complained aboot it one bit...Atleast in public...After seeing what you did to the Wipeout...the V must be a tank


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> You and John Deere beat me...Olddog...It speaks volumes about the Western V you have now...You have not *****ed and complained aboot it one bit...Atleast in public...After seeing what you did to the Wipeout...the V must be a tank


I'm a trip edge kinda of guy.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm a trip edge kinda of guy.


That's what Buffy told me about you...I am a Chainlift-Tripedge kinda guy also


----------



## SnoFarmer

I hear they have a shot for that.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> I hear they have a shot for that.


Do they have a shot for my Budweiser addiction???...if they do...I don't want it...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> Do they have a shot for my Budweiser addiction???...if they do...I don't want it...


They do,
If you come in contact with alcohol or Injest enough you will get sick, so sick you will seak out a doctor.

https://www.drugs.com/antabuse.html

A guy I know on his 2nd DWI in CO had to go on it for 90 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> They do,
> If you come in contact with alcohol or Injest enough you will get sick, so sick you will seak out a doctor.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/antabuse.html
> 
> A guy I know on his 2nd DWI in CO had to go on it for 90 days.


I know someone who was very sick and blamed it on a virus. I think it was a brown bottle virus.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer said:


> They do,
> If you come in contact with alcohol or Injest enough you will get sick, so sick you will seak out a doctor.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/antabuse.html
> 
> A guy I know on his 2nd DWI in CO had to go on it for 90 days.


I knew a guy on antabuse, once he got past the sick part he just kept drinking. The will to drink overpowered the being sick. He drank for 2 weeks, we found him passed out on his couch with many empty bottles around.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Drizzle. Light snow, more drizzle , the wind is kicking up, everything has a coating of ice and the storm is just aboot here.

Should be an interesting day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer said:


> Drizzle. Light snow, more drizzle , the wind is kicking up, everything has a coating of ice and the storm is just aboot here.
> 
> Should be an interesting day.
> 
> View attachment 169001


You doing live Facebook posting of the event again?


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> You doing live Facebook posting of the event again?


What u talking aboot Willis?

I have only been on face book 4 times in my life.
And that was years ago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer said:


> What u talking aboot Willis?
> 
> I have only been on face book 4 times in my life.
> And that was years ago.


I know, just busting on ya

That's also 4 more times then me.

Too bad PS can't handle live events


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> I know, just busting on ya
> 
> That's also 4 more times then me.
> 
> Too bad PS can't handle live events


That would be instereasting , I may have to download that app.

As fer facebook, I was at the mercy of my 5yr old grand daughter.lol


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

Defcon 5 said:


> Hijacked...That's funny...There's no such thing...Is Buffy still mentoring you??...Has he shared any of his old chub with you??


Yeah he has been great. Im always picking his brain about this or that. Definitely need all the help I can get. Sorry for the late reply, I have been crazy swamped. Mark was also a big help when my tranny grenaded on my new truck. I read more than I post here on PS but I have found some great nuggets of info. No Old Chub thses days, but I think it should be beer thirty here soon.


Defcon 5 said:


> Hijacked...That's funny...There's no such thing...Is Buffy still mentoring you??...Has he shared any of his old chub with you??


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

BUFF said:


> I always thought shooting Seagulls would be fun, stupid laws.....


Rules are meant to be broken, eh?


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cheap entertainment.


Me and the older brother used to do this in Galveston. We found great fun in looking ridiculous.


----------



## SnoFarmer

About 1/8 if frezing rain, 2" of sleet. 
25mph winds and it's just the beginning.
Looking for 40mph winds.after we get a some snow on top of this.

Looks like almost all of ND is closed.


----------



## SnoFarmer

snowing


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> snowing


Is not


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Is not


Agreed, the sun is out here


----------



## SnoFarmer

Flurries all day.
Amounted to a skiff.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer said:


> Flurries all day.
> Amounted to a skiff.


So your saying it snowed a boat load. Isnt a skiff a small boat.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> So your saying it snowed a boat load. Isnt a skiff a small boat.


A bit of a reach.............eh..


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

Is not..

Tired of you guys getting pounded up there... Didnt your mama teach you to share... Buffman, sounds near promising this weekend. LOL 

Hey guys merry christmas and happy Holidays.


----------



## BUFF

A Hero Lawn Care said:


> Buffman, sounds near promising this weekend. LOL


You mean this....


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

BUFF said:


> You mean this....
> 
> View attachment 169110


About as much as we can hope for

Just want to see the fronts take a dip down south...

Im moving to wolf creek lol


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

Lol you guys make me feel like a buzz killl... Happy holidays


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another easy salt run before the end of the year. Thumbs Up


----------



## A Hero Lawn Care

So somebody teach me how to use this forum... So Im no longer neglected like your beaten red headed step child. Sry for the novice posts lmbo


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another easy salt run before the end of the year. Thumbs Up


For the Minions as you sat in your Metal Pless jammys looking at the bird feeder outside your kitchen window....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another easy salt run before the end of the year. Thumbs Up


We did one earlier last night when the first band went through thinking we would be ahead of the game for the second band that never showed up..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> For the Minions as you sat in your Metal Pless jammys looking at the bird feeder outside your kitchen window....


Your point?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your point?


Is on the top of his Dunce hat....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> Is on the top of his Dunce hat....


its not a dunce hat, it just fallows the shape of his noggin.

ok, maybe it is a dunce hat too.


----------



## Defcon 5

Wow....Its my lucky day...Larry,Moe and Curley have all chimed in...The Moron Posse has spoken....


----------



## SnoFarmer

you better go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Its my lucky day...Larry,Moe and Curley have all chimed in...The Moron Posse has spoken....


 May the luck of your day be prosperous .....


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## BUFF




----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> View attachment 169289


They were showing 8-10" for us for the same storm on Wednesday. As of this morning it's gone .

P.S. What weather site is that?


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> They were showing 8-10" for us for the same storm on Wednesday. As of this morning it's gone .
> 
> P.S. What weather site is that?


WeatherUnderground


----------



## ktfbgb

Oh ok looks different on my IPad. Guessing that's the desktop site.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ktfbgb said:


> Oh ok looks different on my IPad. Guessing that's the desktop site.


 Go to their web site, the app is crap.
From my iPad


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 169297
> 
> Go to their web site, the app is crap.
> From my iPad


Ok wow that's night and day difference. I'll never use the app again.


----------



## BUFF

They have a app....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> They have a app....


No.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> They have a app....


I was using the app for the last several years, that's why it didn't look familiar to me. The actual website is way better I found out today.


----------



## SnoFarmer

snowing


----------



## SnoFarmer

I may have to jump in my nonexistent plow truck and plow my nonexistent clients fictitious driveways.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> snowing


Is not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> snowing


Is not


----------



## SnoFarmer

Flurries .

Trigger not met on 5 drives, just pushed the bem to the side where the city plow has gone by.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain


----------



## BUFF

Naaaaa Daaaaa


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Foggy


----------



## Defcon 5

Fog...Rain


----------



## Defcon 5

Grapple...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is not


----------



## SnoFarmer

Aboot 3" fell,
28°and falling.
Clearing sky's .


----------



## BUFF

3" on the ground at home, 8miles south where my property's are maybe 1/2".


----------



## SnoFarmer

Have to go hit a couple of drives,
Needed to make a pit stop for a sheep pin for the blower.
Ha.

Time ti pick up a few more


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Needed to make a pit stop for a sheep pin for the blower.


Sheep pin?

I thought that was Buzz's thing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sheep pin?
> 
> I thought that was Buzz's thing.


When you actually goo west frequently their customs start to wear off on Ya.


----------



## SnoFarmer

coffee is ready, got-ta-go.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> When you actually goo west frequently their customs start to wear off on Ya.


yeah what ewe sed.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

18° <

Wind N.W. steady @ 23mph. Gusting....

Sunny

baro, falling


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer said:


> 18° <
> 
> Wind N.W. steady @ 23mph. Gusting....
> 
> Sunny
> 
> baro, falling


Got your plowing done? That didnt take long.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got your plowing done? That didnt take long.


Wow.......Sounds like something Peg Bundy wood say to Al...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Wow.......Sounds like something Peg Bundy wood say to Al...


I dont miss that show.


----------



## BUFF

It was a goodie....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yes,
peg.

I was more than half way threw my route when I ran home for the sheep pin and coffie.
.But thanks for noticing.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Wow.......Sounds like something Peg Bundy wood say to Al...


When you show up wearing a Tin Foil hat and I love Obama painted on your plow....Most people just wave you by..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snowing


Is two............


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is two............


Is not


----------



## SnoFarmer

Not happening.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rather humorous.......the locals are all saying the NWS is blowing the snow total guesses oot of proportion. Supposedly 10" by Friday or Saturday night....the locals are saying "ain't going to happen".


----------



## SnoFarmer

U get lake efuct.

No snow in the forcast untill mon tues.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> When you show up wearing a Tin Foil hat and I love Obama painted on your plow....Most people just wave you by..


Sounds like you did find Ryan's bottle of Bourbon.... Better luck next time sporto....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Today's high temp (predicted) -7°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> U get lake efuct.
> 
> No snow in the forcast untill mon tues.


Snowing now.

I believe our high was aroond midnight.


----------



## SnoFarmer

-8°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun is oot, still a few flurries.

I fully expect to be upgraded to a blizzard warning any minute.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Sounds like you did find Ryan's bottle of Bourbon.... Better luck next time sporto....


Now I'm sporto???....Great


----------



## SnoFarmer

The high, for today -2°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Around 12 here and windy.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Now I'm sporto???....Great


Trying oot some new material, it's always best to diversify.....


----------



## BUFF

-1*, storm system dumped 8-12" and now it's clear, calling for -15* for a low tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Trying oot some new material, it's always best to diversify.....


Not always....


----------



## BUFF




----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> View attachment 169504


Thank you for saving bandwidth with that ¼ pic.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> View attachment 169504


what kind of millage are ya getting at that temp?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Thank you for saving bandwidth with that ¼ pic.


Doing my part to compensate for the bandwidth The Plow King is sucking up today....


SnoFarmer said:


> what kind of millage are ya getting at that temp?


12.9 according to the mileage spectrometer gizmo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Doing my part to compensate for the bandwidth The Plow King is sucking up today...


Since 2000 you mean..........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Since 2000 you mean..........


More like when you were a toddler learning to buttheads with udder kids in day-care........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> More like when you were a toddler learning to buttheads with udder kids in day-care........


Just because you're ancient doesn't make me a toddler.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just because you're ancient doesn't make me a toddler.


Respect your elders...... buckoo


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowing


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Snowing


Is not


----------



## BUFF

Warmed up today, by 9am it was 40*, 2pm it was 52* and sunny. Nothing like a 70* swing in temps in 2days...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Is not


Is cold.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is cold.


Is too


----------



## SnoFarmer

Still snowing, 3" so far
There are still loaves of bread on the shelves at the store and no one has called for a state of emergency....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowing,
Again.

All is quiet on the Homefront.


----------



## SnoFarmer

snowing.
again.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## SnoFarmer

*snow*

Also found in: Thesaurus, Medical, Legal, Acronyms, Idioms, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.
Related to snow: snow report
*snow*
(snō)
_n._
*1. * Frozen precipitation consisting of hexagonally symmetrical ice crystals that form soft, white flakes.
*2. * A falling of snow; a snowstorm.
*3. * Something resembling snow, as:
*a. * The white specks on a television screen resulting from weak reception.
*b. * _Slang_ Cocaine.
*c. * _Slang_ Heroin.
_v._ *snowed*, *snow·ing*, *snows*
_v.intr._
To fall as or in snow.
_v.tr._
*1. * To cover, shut off, or close off with snow: We were snowed in.
*2. * _Slang_ To overwhelm with insincere talk, especially with flattery.
*Phrasal Verb: 
snow under
1. * To overwhelm: I was snowed under with work.
*2. * To defeat by a very large margin.
[Middle English, from Old English snāw; see sneigwh- in the Appendix of Indo-European roots.]
American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fifth Edition. Copyright © 2016 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.
*snow*
(snəʊ)
_n_
*1. * (Physical Geography) precipitation from clouds in the form of flakes of ice crystals formed in the upper atmosphere.
*2. * (Physical Geography) a layer of snowflakes on the ground
*3. * (Physical Geography) a fall of such precipitation
*4. *anything resembling snow in whiteness, softness, etc
*5. * (Electronics) the random pattern of white spots on a television or radar screen, produced by noise in the receiver and occurring when the signal is weak or absent
*6. * (Recreational Drugs) _slang_ cocaine
*7. * (Elements & Compounds) See carbon dioxide snow
_vb_
*8. * (_intr; with it as subject_) to be the case that snow is falling
*9. * (_tr; usually passive, foll by over, under, in, or up_) to cover or confine with a heavy fall of snow
*10. * (often with: _it as subject_) to fall or cause to fall as or like snow
*11. * (_tr_) _slang_ _US_ _and_ _Canadian_ to deceive or overwhelm with elaborate often insincere talk. See snow job
*12. be snowed under *to be overwhelmed, esp with paperwork
[Old English _snāw;_ related to Old Norse _snjōr,_ Gothic _snaiws,_ Old High German _snēo,_ Greek _nipha_]
*ˈsnowless* _adj_
*ˈsnowˌlike* _adj_
*Snow*
(snəʊ)
_n_
(Biography) *C*(*harles*) *P*(*ercy*), Baron. 1905-80, British novelist and physicist. His novels include the series _Strangers and Brothers_ (1949-70)
Collins English Dictionary - Complete and Unabridged, 12th Edition 2014 © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2014
*snow*
(snoʊ)

_n. _
* 1. 
a. * precipitation in the form of hexagonal crystals of ice, usu. grouped together as snowflakes, formed directly from water vapor freezing in air.
* b. * these flakes as forming a layer on the ground.
* c. * the fall of these flakes or a storm during which they fall.
* 2. * something resembling a layer of these flakes in whiteness, softness, or the like.
* 3. * _Literary._
* a. * white blossoms.
* b. * the white color of snow.
* 4. * _Slang._ cocaine or heroin.
* 5. * white spots or bands on a television screen caused by a weak signal.
_v.i. _
* 6. * (of snow) to fall: It snowed heavily last night.
* 7. * to descend like snow.
_v.t. _
* 8. * to let fall as or like snow.
* 9. * to cover, obstruct, confine, etc., with or as if with snow: The town was snowed in by the storm.
* 10. * _Slang._ to persuade or deceive by insincere talk or flattery.
* 11. * *snow under,
a. * to cover with or bury in snow.
* b. * to overwhelm.
* c. * to defeat overwhelmingly.

how was that Sherman?


----------



## BUFF

Thanks for not disappointing me Mr Peabody.....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

WYOMING, Mich. - Wyoming Police are looking for the vehicle involved in a fatal hit and run crash Tuesday morning.

The incident happened about 8:45am on 52nd Street, just east of Byron Center Avenue. Police say a pickup truck with a snow plow was heading west on 52nd when it struck a woman walking along the roadway. The driver of the truck left the scene. The woman was pronounced dead at the scene.

The truck is described as a red, full-size Dodge Ram pickup truck, with a "V" plow on the front and a scraper plow on the back. It had a yellow light on the roof, but had no writings or identification of plow company on it.

Police are also asking for help in identifying the victim. The woman was not carrying any identification.

Anyone with information should call Wyoming Police at 616-530-7300 or Silent Observer at 616-774-2345.


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> WYOMING, Mich. - Wyoming Police are looking for the vehicle involved in a fatal hit and run crash Tuesday morning.
> 
> The incident happened about 8:45am on 52nd Street, just east of Byron Center Avenue. Police say a pickup truck with a snow plow was heading west on 52nd when it struck a woman walking along the roadway. The driver of the truck left the scene. The woman was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> The truck is described as a red, full-size Dodge Ram pickup truck, with a "V" plow on the front and a scraper plow on the back. It had a yellow light on the roof, but had no writings or identification of plow company on it.
> 
> Police are also asking for help in identifying the victim. The woman was not carrying any identification.
> 
> Anyone with information should call Wyoming Police at 616-530-7300 or Silent Observer at 616-774-2345.


That's a chicken **** move....... No ID leads you to believe the women could have been homeless not that it matters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Isn't the red army located close by?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Isn't the red army located close by?


WTF do the Russian have to do with it....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Aren't they and the Russians Marks nemesis?


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think, it's the Germans?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

And quite possibly of the Irish


----------



## BossPlow2010

1olddogtwo said:


> And quite possibly of the Irish


You know what they say about Ireland right?

The population keeps on Dublin.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> I think, it's the Germans?


Hey that's my go-to......


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> And quite possibly of the Irish


There's a great clip from Blazing Saddles regarding the Irish, but it's too racy and don't need a reminder aboot what's acceptable.......:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Isn't the red army located close by?


No V plows.

And they have names on their trucks.

And no Dodges.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The Irish, Russians and German don't drive Dodges?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They're two bizzy bombing Pearl Harbor.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're two bizzy bombing Pearl Harbor.


Pearl Harbor wood have had a different outcome if GOOGLE Maps were available......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> No V plows.
> 
> And they have names on their trucks.
> 
> And no Dodges.


No Cummings????....What Morons...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Blowing snow.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Was 45 here today, between that and the rain just about everything has melted away now.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> Blowing snow.


Whoa...... there's opportunity's here but respectfully decline pursuing them oot of mutual respect.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Blowing snow.


No snow to blow here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> No snow to blow here.


If anybody was gonna blow snow...It would be Sno...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> If anybody was gonna blow snow...It would be Sno...


.
Blowing snow
What is being blown?

Snow.

If we look at the action in the sentence....
It Would be blowing...
The what, snow.
Not sno blowing the blower, that just doesn't make any sence.

But you keep trying, maybe someday you'll have a funny....


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> .
> Blowing snow
> What is being blown?
> 
> Snow.
> 
> If we look at the action in the sentence....
> 
> It Would be blowing...
> The what, snow.
> 
> Not sno blowing the blower, that just doesn't make any sence.
> 
> But you keep trying, maybe someday you'll have a funny....


I aspire to be as "witty" and funny as you one day...The spelling...Not so much


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> I aspire to be as "witty" and funny as you one day...The spelling...Not so much


A lot uf da miss speel'en is un porpose.

And sum of et is becuse I'm dyeslidyseliscic .

But ets ok.

You just keep trying, someday yooll get sum would on the ball.

Ps. It's a snow plowing fourm not valivictori post

What is funny, those who complain the most ,make mistakes also.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> A lot uf da miss speel'en is un porpose.
> 
> And sum of et is becuse I'm dyeslidyseliscic .
> 
> But ets ok.
> 
> You just keep trying, someday yooll get sum would on the ball.
> 
> Ps. It's a snow plowing fourm not valivictori post


Roll some wood on the ball???...One thing to be so called "Dyslexic"...It's another to be a moron


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

Or to be a :terribletowel:ic monkey.


----------



## SnoFarmer

:terribletowel:Ic Monkeys. Hehehehe

Looking like another cool night look'en for a low of -12°


----------



## SnoFarmer

Am cool down -22°f

Light wind.

Wind chill -34°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a nice flash freeze yesterday.

Lots of accidents, skools closed.

Oops:

http://woodtv.com/2017/01/12/zeeland-township-firetruck-falls-down-embankment/

Full night of sleep last night, finally.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a nice flash freeze yesterday.
> 
> Lots of accidents, skools closed.
> 
> Oops:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/2017/01/12/zeeland-township-firetruck-falls-down-embankment/
> 
> Full night of sleep last night, finally.


Why was the Fire Truck on a airport runway.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Why was the Fire Truck on a airport runway.......


There was a report of a ship on fahr.


----------



## BUFF

Been getting Jagoof storms the past couple nights....... Just enough snow so Jagoof's spinoot.......


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Been getting Jagoof storms the past couple nights....... Just enough snow so Jagoof's spinoot.......


Same here. Winter has been really different this year.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A screen save....


----------



## BUFF

Been overcast, mid 40's with no wind all day, suppose to get 1-3" tonight ending around 7am. Guess I'll find out what happens later on.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Let's keep it OOF topic fellas, since this is the only weather thread in the Oof Topic forum.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Let's keep it OOF topic fellas, since this is the only weather thread in the Oof Topic forum.


Hey fella...... tone it down a couple of nachos....... no need in taking another thread oof topic....


----------



## ktfbgb

They are calling for a triple header system coming through starting Thursday and ending Monday night. That's still far off so we will see. But modeling I looked at shows potential for 12-24 inch range. NWS still isn't giving out any totals yet though. Are they calling for you guys to see any action out of it Buff?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is fun, raining so hard the salt is barely working because it's washing away. Not everything is icing up, but enough that we've salted twice this morning, once last night and once yesterday morning.

BTW, the freezing rain was supposed to quit by late yesterday morning. Or afternoon. Or by 2 this morning. It's just wrapping up now. Idiots.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Are you using dry salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Are you using dry salt?


Not for long.

Need some of those handy, dandy electric spreaders with the kewl covers. The kind that hold 2 tons at a time and spread the width of the truck. I would only need to add aboot 10 more trucks and operators then.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I backed out of my garage at 3am and started sliding down my drive and almost went over my boulder wall. I had a heck of a time getting turned the right direction and moving. When I got back home I parked down by the road and walked to the house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I backed out of my garage at 3am and started sliding down my drive and almost went over my boulder wall. I had a heck of a time getting turned the right direction and moving. When I got back home I parked down by the road and walked to the house.


Jumped oot of my truck and went down. Have one private road that had to be backed up with the spreader on full.

Shouldn't have had my exhaust brake on without 4wd this morning either, my heart had a quick injection of adrenaline going down a hill that was all ice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sounds slickery.

Fog,23°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jumped oot of my truck and went down. Have one private road that had to be backed up with the spreader on full.
> 
> Shouldn't have had my exhaust brake on without 4wd this morning either, my heart had a quick injection of adrenaline going down a hill that was all ice.


Nothing like getting the ticker going early in the morning.

Listening to the scanner on the interent, someone goes in the ditch, gets out to walk falls and gets hurt pretty bad, cop car comes goes in the ditch, ambulance comes goes in the ditch, the county road crew comes out is almost in the ditch and cant move and the tow truck company refuses the call.


----------



## ktfbgb

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nothing like getting the ticker going early in the morning.
> 
> Listening to the scanner on the interent, someone goes in the ditch, gets out to walk falls and gets hurt pretty bad, cop car comes goes in the ditch, ambulance comes goes in the ditch, the county road crew comes out is almost in the ditch and cant move and the tow truck company refuses the call.


That would've been fun to watch lol.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Geiitng ready to go do some January clean ups tomorrow now that most of the snow is Gone and ground is defrosting.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's been like 60 and cloudy here today...at this rate we'll have to start mowing in a couple weeks.



Mark Oomkes said:


> This is fun, raining so hard the salt is barely working because it's washing away. Not everything is icing up, but enough that we've salted twice this morning, once last night and once yesterday morning.
> 
> BTW, the freezing rain was supposed to quit by late yesterday morning. Or afternoon. Or by 2 this morning. It's just wrapping up now. Idiots.


I hate to wish ice on anyone. But I'm glad we missed it finally.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I backed out of my garage at 3am and started sliding down my drive and almost went over my boulder wall. I had a heck of a time getting turned the right direction and moving. When I got back home I parked down by the road and walked to the house.


You actually had to get out of Bed this morning???....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jumped oot of my truck and went down. Have one private road that had to be backed up with the spreader on full.
> 
> Shouldn't have had my exhaust brake on without 4wd this morning either, my heart had
> 
> a quick injection of adrenaline going down a hill that was all ice.


Wow....Your Baby Cummings has a Jake Brake...But any Moron know to leave the Jake brake oof when it's icy...What a Buffoon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Your Baby Cummings has a Jake Brake...But any Moron know to leave the Jake brake oof when it's icy...What a Buffoon


I always run my Jake brake. That was the first time I ever shut it oof. Once I engaged the 4wd I turned it back on.

Blooming idiot


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I always run my Jake brake. That was the first time I ever shut it oof. Once I engaged the 4wd I turned it back on.
> 
> Blooming idiot


The only blooming idiot in this conversation is you...Billy Big Rigger with the Jake Brake..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The only blooming idiot in this conversation is you...Billy Big Rigger with the Jake Brake..


Au contraire, there is ONE bigger than me, just not in physical size.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Au contraire, there is ONE bigger than me, just not in physical size.


Good Point...The Fella out West is pretty full of himself...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Good Point...The Fella out West is pretty full of himself...


Reading comprehension......he IS bigger than me. YOU, are not.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Reading comprehension......he IS bigger than me. YOU, are not.


My daughter is at Basketball practice...I had to go it alone on the reading...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> My daughter is at Basketball practice...I had to go it alone on the reading...


I'm guessing the 6 Buttwypers had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm guessing the 6 Buttwypers had nothing to do with it.


6 ????....6 was in the rear view mirror 3 hours ago....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Can you believe 9 Michigan counties have the weight restrictions going on this week.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can you believe 9 Michigan counties have the weight restrictions going on this week.


Ground is to warm....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can you believe 9 Michigan counties have the weight restrictions going on this week.


Yes, they need revenue.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, they need revenue.


Do not..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Do not..


Oh that's right..........aholes raised our fuel taxes and registrations even after voting it down.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh that's right..........aholes raised our fuel taxes and registrations even after voting it down.


That's right...More monopoly money to waste...Gonna raise things even more...Governor is already saying we need Billions in infrastructure repairs...My only question is...Where has all the money been going up untill this point?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's right...More monopoly money to waste...Gonna raise things even more...Governor is already saying we need Billions in infrastructure repairs...My only question is...Where has all the money been going up untill this point?


Precisely.

Buying a new chopper for the State Popo. New hats too. And new design for their cars. Don't forget all that money spent on the water in Flint.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Move.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Move.


I did, my leg fell asleep.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Move.


You looking for a Roommate???...That's a reality series in the making...The Mark O and Sno show...


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'd watch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Me two.......


----------



## Defcon 5

I think pretty mulch the whole country would watch to see what you two loons would be up to...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I would shoot my TV...:gunsfiring:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> I think pretty mulch the whole country would watch to see what you two loons would be up to...


I know....

The Discovery Chanel could drop us off in a snowy western resort town.........


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would shoot my TV...:gunsfiring:


No you wouldnt...It's like a car accident you gotta look....After the first episode you will be hooked...The first episodes title...Tin Foil and it's many uses


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> I know....
> 
> The Discovery Chanel could drop us off in a snowy western resort town.........


So...Your gonna be camping in Buffys Backyard???....How long before the shooting starts??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer said:


> I know....
> 
> The Discovery Chanel could drop us off in a snowy western resort town.........


Call it Broke Back Snow Bank


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> So...Your gonna be camping in Buffys Backyard???....How long before the shooting starts??


No..........within 30 seconds.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Buff would have guest appearances.

Maybe open with him shooting a old chain lift....?


----------



## Defcon 5

I picture that scene from Planes,Trains and Automobiles......Those aren't Pillows


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Buff would have guest appearances.


Ratings would Plumment....All the children would be scared


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> Ratings would Plumment....All the children would be scared


Naw, the kids loved André the giant.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Naw, the kids loved André the giant.


True...Maybe if he toned down the ego a bit it would be ok


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Naw, the kids loved André the giant.


And Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> True...Maybe if he toned down the ego a bit it would be ok


Weed just start oot at 3:00 at the brewery, then...obeying all laws.....


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Weed just start oot at 3:00 at the brewery, then...obeying all laws.....


Weed???....Is Fred going also??...That takes it to a whole new level


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Weed???....Is Fred going also??...That takes it to a whole new level


No


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's legal in CO for adults to consume some if they chose to in a responsibel manner.

And we wood need colorful plow jockeys.....

I'll just put fred in a truck without telling mark.....


Ps

Is bird looking for work?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Weed???....Is Fred going also??...That takes it to a whole new level


I would have to go buy me the judge to shoot the TV for that....:gunsfiring::gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

What ever happened to the Alberta clipper systems that use to come thru and drop 3 to 4 inches of snow in 4 hours and be gone. It seems like all our weather now is coming from the southwest or west and nothing from the northwest. Also it seems like the storms that come from the southwest just drag out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> What ever happened to the Alberta clipper systems that use to come thru and drop 3 to 4 inches of snow in 4 hours and be gone. It seems like all our weather now is coming from the southwest or west and nothing from the northwest. Also it seems like the storms that come from the southwest just drag out.


Amen and amen.......said that to my wife earlier this season.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Amen and amen.......said that to my wife earlier this season.


I havent heard the term Alberta clipper in a couple years. Those storms were perdictable, you know when they would start and end and about how much snow you would get.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow on the horizon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer said:


> Snow on the horizon.


And its coming from the southwest?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I havent heard the term Alberta clipper in a couple years. Those storms were perdictable, you know when they would start and end and about how much snow you would get.


Pretty sure we had a few in '13-'14, except the way that year went, even the Clippers weren't normal. Over and done in a few hours. The snow just kept coming.


----------



## BUFF

Seems winter is taking a break for a few days oot.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is getting old.........

8 consecutive days with 0% sunshine in Gr. Rapids MI. 20 of 29 days this month with 0% sunshine, 38 of 60 days since 12/1. Clouds in MI this AM


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is getting old.........
> 
> 8 consecutive days with 0% sunshine in Gr. Rapids MI. 20 of 29 days this month with 0% sunshine, 38 of 60 days since 12/1. Clouds in MI this AM


Could be worst....... Sunglasses and risk of sunburn have been the problem oot here.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Could be worst....... Sunglasses and risk of sunburn have been the problem oot here.....


Most of those days were in the mid 30's/low 40's. Full on mud season. Roads wouldn't even dry oot.

According to the :terribletowel:at the NWS we should have upwards of 6" on the ground after this weekend........we have a heavy dusting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is getting old.........
> 
> 8 consecutive days with 0% sunshine in Gr. Rapids MI. 20 of 29 days this month with 0% sunshine, 38 of 60 days since 12/1. Clouds in MI this AM


We got some sun this morning till just afternoon, it was good to see it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Most of those days were in the mid 30's/low 40's. Full on mud season. Roads wouldn't even dry oot.
> 
> According to the :terribletowel:at the NWS we should have upwards of 6" on the ground after this weekend........we have a heavy dusting.


You still pay attention to those clowns? I gave up on NWS last winter.


----------



## BUFF

Another crappy weather day oot west...... The peaks are show signs of wind blowing.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The blue stuff......what is that?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Et was a good snow day oot west.

Can't see squat .

Cleared up a littel










6" so far and it's supose to snow all night.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The blue stuff......what is that?


It's called the sky........I think..
I think a trip to Oskars is in order to discuss the blue stuff with some buddy's over a couple pints is required....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Be right there.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

... I like pints


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> ... I like pints


Oskar's makes some good beer.

And they have good taste, they bought Perrin's a year or 3 ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GrassManKzoo said:


> ... I like pints


I like beer.

Kinda reminds me of a reeses commercial.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

BEER ASSISTANT!! Because it's always Miller time!


----------



## BUFF

After further review with several colleagues at Oskars along with several pints during the deliberation process the blue shown in the pic above is indeed "blue sky" which occurs aboot 300days a year..........


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just heard there calling for much warmer next week and maybe thunderstorms.. wtf..BEER ASSISTANT!


----------



## BUFF

Mild temps /weather 10days oot, ice on lakes / ponds is starting to thin up along shorelines and would be long before I'm fishing open water...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Just heard there calling for much warmer next week and maybe thunderstorms.. wtf..BEER ASSISTANT!


Of course it will..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> After further review with several colleagues at Oskars along with several pints during the deliberation process the blue shown in the pic above is indeed "blue sky" which occurs aboot 300days a year..........


Surprisingly enoogh, we have blue sky this morning......right after a quick hitting, unpredicted band of snow came through and dropped anything from a dusting to 3".

Surprise!


----------



## BUFF

Cloudy and cool (mid 30's) all day then freezing rain started up aboot 3pm. We rarely get ice, temps are mid 20's and still drizzling. Have aboot 1/4" on the roads now. Guess I'll do some spreading in the am, at least it's easy money.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 170416


Is not...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Surprisingly enoogh, we have blue sky this morning......right after a quick hitting, unpredicted band of snow came through and dropped anything from a dusting to 3".
> 
> Surprise!


I got that band too. Turned half my route into a full plow at 6:00AM. Surprise is right.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Could be.


----------



## SnoFarmer

More snow again this week.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It is.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Must be nice...............


----------



## SnoFarmer

Over rated....


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Over rated....


Rain is overrated.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Is


----------



## Mark Oomkes

n't


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

The winter that wasn't?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Is


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The winter that wasn't?


Sounds about right, and look at that 71 for Buff on Friday.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The winter that wasn't?


Still have another 3 months it can snow to go.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Still have another 3 months it can snow to go.


Hasnt snowed in the first 3 what makes you think it will in the next 3.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hasnt snowed in the first 3 what makes you think it will in the next 3.


We had one of the best Decembers I can remember, followed by a decent start to January. Then like the 11th the heater turned on for 2 weeks. Then we salted for a week every morning. Now the heat is back on...

Where's landscape season? I'd rather get started on installs a month early than do this. We've exhausted dormant pruning work, shop and trucks are spotless, all the summer stuff is prepped and ready to go...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hasnt snowed in the first 3 what makes you think it will in the next 3.


Been oot 6times this season, if it's over it's ok by me.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Meh


----------



## Turf Z

Soggy Vortex 2017


----------



## SnoFarmer

3"-12" fri-sat with 30mph winds.


----------



## ktfbgb




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Count yer blessings..........this weather sucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Count yer blessings..........this weather sucks.


ets not a blessing, 
no snow es a blessing.

frost is coming out of the ground, mud, weight restrictions went up.
ets going to be a heavy wet snow mess.
I better have my shovel handy so I can knock the snow oouf of et.

this weather is great, i was in a t-shirt yesterday.

Hint, pre-pay seasonal's.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Near record high for today, around 65.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> ets not a blessing,
> no snow es a blessing.
> 
> frost is coming out of the ground, mud, weight restrictions went up.
> ets going to be a heavy wet snow mess.
> I better have my shovel handy so I can knock the snow oouf of et.
> 
> this weather is great, i was in a t-shirt yesterday.
> 
> Hint, pre-pay seasonal's.....


With that situation of all pre pays, ya I would say a late season 12" storm would be a big bummer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No snow is not a blessing, and all my resi's are seasonal prepay.

Et's a month two early too start cleanups. Two muddy 2 do anything else.


----------



## SnoFarmer

say's U


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> No snow is not a blessing, and all my resi's are seasonal prepay.
> 
> Et's a month two early too start cleanups. Two muddy 2 do anything else.


If you ask me its just an extra month or 2 of mud. I would much rather have the ground still froze and have it thaw and dry out at the proper time.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Starting to stick in the Bismark nd area...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The fog was sticking here earlier. 

Now just the clouds are sticking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you ask me its just an extra month or 2 of mud. I would much rather have the ground still froze and have it thaw and dry out at the proper time.


What if no one axed you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if no one axed you?


Usually no one axes or listens.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nice day here today in spite of the mud. I cooked dogs on the grill along with beans and tater salad at the shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't remember seeing an invite?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Usually no one axes or listens.


Isn't it great to have employees?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That's good because I didn't send one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Isn't it great to have employees?


Employee's, family, customers, the guys on plowsite...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's good because I didn't send one.


I'm hurt......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm hurt......


I hurt my elbo , and no one cared, 
So what I'm getting at is.....

Get over et, Marci ...

:laugh:


----------



## SnoFarmer

O'ya, raining.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm hurt......


I hurt myself laughing...:laugh:


----------



## Freshwater

Full out landscaping here. Did a bunch of tree trimming, built a fence, prepped a yard for sod. Doing a bunch of stuff I don't normally get into. Starting ponds in the next couple days, tearing one out first then building a waterfall I didn't get to last year. I'll still hold off on the cleanings till after March 15th. I might even give a bid on a big paver and wall redo one of my pond cleaning clients has wanted me to bid for a while. I havn't had the time or the drive to do it. I'm kind of having fun doing some different stuff I havn't done in years. Problem is my body won't make it to Nov. I'm supposed to be in my truck plowing still.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowing,
1.5" so far


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> Snowing,
> 1.5" so far


Is not...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Is not...


Go back to bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Go back to bed.


Must be nice to have a laptop next to the bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Robins are chirping.......heard a red-wing blackbird or three. 

This winter blows.


----------



## SnoFarmer

no there not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R2


----------



## SnoFarmer

Will not
Fri day









Fri night and it's out of here on sat









So 0-14",,,,


----------



## SnoFarmer

Good thing I didnt put the plow on....


----------



## BUFF

Had mid 60's yesterday and it's snowing today. At my place there's a couple inch's of slop, south where my customers are at not so mulch according to webcams.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Interesting train of Maulers, Scratchers, and Clippers. Going with 3 oot of 5 hit. Poor tree blooms and mulch people have already laid.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Why would anyone in an area that receives snow be putting mulch down in February?

I got a text from someone in the greater Grand Rapids area earlier that he'd spotted someone mulching and was shocked.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why would anyone in an area that receives snow be putting mulch down in February?
> 
> I got a text from someone in the greater Grand Rapids area earlier that he'd spotted someone mulching and was shocked.


Apparently Ryan's mani\pedi session was interrupted when he received the same text.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Went from 6-18" to nothing, back to 4-8" now we're at .5"

Not even putt'en the plow back on.......


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> Went from 6-18" to nothing, back to 4-8" now we're at .5"
> 
> Not even putt'en the plow back on.......


Same thing the last two storms here. Forecasting is always hit or miss, but this year seems to be worse. They can't even get in the ballpark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> Same thing the last two storms here. Forecasting is always hit or miss, but this year seems to be worse. They can't even get in the ballpark.


They can't even keep their fouls in the ballpark.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why would anyone in an area that receives snow be putting mulch down in February?
> 
> I got a text from someone in the greater Grand Rapids area earlier that he'd spotted someone
> 
> mulching and was shocked.


Got the same text also.....It seems all Mark does all day is drain people's battery's while they are trying to be productive members of the work force....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Productive and union don't go in the same sentence. 

Unless "un" is in front of productive.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Interesting train of Maulers, Scratchers, and Clippers. Going with 3 oot of 5 hit. Poor tree blooms and mulch people have already laid.


What???...Where you drinking Bourbon while Golfing today??...What's a scratchers?? Or Maulers for that matter


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Productive and union don't go in the same sentence.
> 
> Unless "un" is in front of productive.


Easy there Fella...I will bring my Union Brothers to the toilet to the south you call Ohio and pay you a visit


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why would anyone in an area that receives snow be putting mulch down in February?
> 
> I got a text from someone in the greater Grand Rapids area earlier that he'd spotted someone mulching and was shocked.


I sold a yard of hardwood mulch today and 2 days ago I sold 2 yards of cedar mulch. Both piles were still somewhat froze. Before that the last time was December while selling Christmas trees. In the last week I have had 3 calls from mulch sellers wanting to know if I was ready to take a load.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sold a yard of hardwood mulch today and 2 days ago I sold 2 yards of cedar mulch. Both piles were still somewhat froze. Before that the last time was December while selling Christmas trees. In the last week I have had 3 calls from mulch sellers wanting to know if I was ready to take a load.


Ready to take a load???...Huh...Do you wear Mandles??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Ready to take a load???...Huh...Do you wear Mandles??


No I'm not ready, still have some left from last year. What are mandles? Its not underwear is it I buy my underwear at Burger King because its home of the Whopper...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We did do a leaf cleanup today. Small yard, wanted it done before the roofers came in. We did one in January as well. We just might have 5 months of cleanups this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Got the same text also.....It seems all Mark does all day is drain people's battery's while they are trying to be productive members of the work force....


Hi there kettle.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hi there kettle.


Don't have a clue what your talking about....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We did do a leaf cleanup today. Small yard, wanted it done before the roofers came in. We did one in January as well. We just might have 5 months of cleanups this year.


Sounds like you're running a union operation......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Sounds like you're running a union operation......


If it was a Union operation..It would be 11 months of clean ups...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't have a clue what your talking about....


Dew 2.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We did do a leaf cleanup today. Small yard, wanted it done before the roofers came in. We did one in January as well. We just might have 5 months of cleanups this year.


I thought I saw you go by, it was a pick up pulling a dump trailer with a leaf loader on it and a salt spreader in the back of the truck. I laughed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought I saw you go by, it was a pick up pulling a dump trailer with a leaf loader on it and a salt spreader in the back of the truck. I laughed.


Covered the Internet bill for another couple days.

Sorry Michael.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woke up at aboot 0415 hoors by a nice crack of thunder. 

It's a balmy 35° ootside, finally feels like February. Allegedly an inch tomorrow with a high of 33° before the temps go up again next week. 

At least there's snow in the foreguess.


----------



## SnoFarmer

16*

not snowing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Woke up at aboot 0415 hoors by a nice crack of thunder.
> 
> It's a balmy 35° ootside, finally feels like February. Allegedly an inch tomorrow with a high of 33° before the temps go up again next week.
> 
> At least there's snow in the foreguess.


Did someone say SNOW!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> 16*
> 
> not snowing


Isn't


----------



## SnoFarmer

es'ent


----------



## SnoFarmer

8*F
clear
windy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're at Toddcon Level 15 here. 28° and snowing....I'm not sure what to do aboot it.


----------



## BUFF

16*, clear, and the recent snow is melting


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're at Toddcon Level 15 here. 28° and snowing....I'm not sure what to do aboot it.


go to the hall


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're at Toddcon Level 15 here. 28° and snowing....I'm not sure what to do aboot it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're at Toddcon Level 15 here. 28° and snowing....I'm not sure what to do aboot it.


If the Plow King doesn't know what to do who can we ask...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> If the Plow King doesn't know what to do who can we ask...


Isn't there a guy named Mr Plow....... He'd be the guy


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a guy named Mr Plow....... He'd be the guy
> View attachment 171082


There was a local competitor that called himself "Mr Lawn Care" for about a year. Took some full service seasonals that were in the 15k range and bid them at about 6k...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snowed, snow, snowing.

3" and counting, almost powdery...


----------



## BUFF

Clear blue sky, no wind, mid 20's.
No moisture in the forecast for a week


----------



## ktfbgb

Calling for 12+ inches tomorrow afternoon through Tuesday morning. We'll see if they are right or not.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Clear blue sky, no wind, mid 20's.
> No moisture in the forecast for a week


Nevermind. I just asked if you were getting anything out of our storm in the other thread. Guess you are not.


----------



## SnoFarmer

3"-4" of light snow.

Wind picking up, clouds starting to break up.









So buff, what are we pairing that brisket with?


----------



## BUFF

For sum reason I have a hankering for Tator Tots or FF's.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I'm sure a few people here have this app, but I found this pretty classy


----------



## SnoFarmer

snowing.


----------



## BUFF

Sun is sticking....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sun is sticking....


Hear two.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hear two.....





BUFF said:


> Sun is sticking....


Here 2


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Here 2


Hay there can't be two 2's, you're 3......... get wit the program man....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heavy rain and then heavy sun.....65F


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Heavy rain and then heavy sun.....65F


Sounds lovely, high humility then sun to cook et and really enhanced et....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Clouds are sticking pretty good here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aren't


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Clouds are sticking pretty good here.


Are ewe sure it's not smog....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Are ewe sure it's not smog....


Yes...I doubt our metropolis of 25K people could ever drive enough to create smog.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes...I doubt our metropolis of 25K people could ever drive enough to create smog.


Could be blowing in from other areas, when Cali is on fire we get haze and if there's a fire within a couple hundred miles we get ash and smell smoke too.


----------



## ktfbgb

Snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Could be blowing in from other areas, when Cali is on fire we get haze and if there's a fire within a couple hundred miles we get ash and smell smoke too.


And since Ohio sucks soooo bad...........it could just be pulling the smog in.


----------



## BUFF

No need to take cheap shots at the location people are from......


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Snowing.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> View attachment 171137


Its the frozen liquid stuff that falls out of the sky in winter that may or may not accumulate enough to plow. You know, the stuff the guys on the other side of the country are trying to remember what it looks like.

As of now the winter storm warning is calling for 8-12 inches by tomorrow late morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> No need to take cheap shots at the location people are from......


Why not??...I get a double barrel...Detoilet and Union Monkey...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Why not??...I get a double barrel...Detoilet and Union Monkey...


Mind your own bobber......


----------



## Defcon 5

I bet Mark is out installing jagoff lights on the New Dodge Hellcat 2500 with the Shaker Hood he just bought...:terribletowel:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet Mark is out installing jagoff lights on the New Dodge Hellcat 2500 with the Shaker Hood he just bought...:terribletowel:


Or the rear window rainbow sticker on the square body GMC.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Why not??...I get a double barrel...Detoilet and Union Monkey...


Your place of residence and employment is by your choice...you ridicule us, we just return the favor!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is ridicule above your pay grade and vocabulary level Todd?

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is ridicule above your pay grade and vocabulary level Todd?
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Checking with his daughter....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet Mark is out installing jagoff lights on the New Dodge Hellcat 2500 with the Shaker Hood he just bought...:terribletowel:


Cant wait to see 10,000 pics of that one.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is ridicule above your pay grade and vocabulary level Todd?
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Now that I know I'm up against someone with a Napoleon complex...For the love of god...Even my daughter that is 12 is taller than you...You truly could be a "Mini" Oomkes...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cant wait to see 10,000 pics of that one.


As soon as I get one..I will pass it along...Untill then...This will have to do


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Now that I know I'm up against someone with a Napoleon complex...For the love of god...Even my daughter that is 12 is taller than you...You truly could be a "Mini" Oomkes...


Better to be a mini Oomkes then a major dumb one...

Although I am impressed you were able to come up with "Napoleon complex". Did your daughter help??


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Better to be a mini Oomkes then a major dumb one...


Someone is getting upset...That's to bad...You better go out in the yard and stomp your feet


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Someone is getting upset...That's to bad...You better go out in the yard and stomp your feet


You left a part of the quote out...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Where's Oomkes to participate in this discussion??


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Where's Oomkes to participate in this discussion??


Please...You don't need that Buffoons help....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Does two


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does two


The ring leader has arrived....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never left....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never left....


Supervising the trainee?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Please...You don't need that Buffoons help....


I take that as a compliment that you feel I've made it to the same level.

Thanks Todd!!


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> I take that as a compliment that you feel I've made it to the same level.
> 
> Thanks Todd!!


Your Welcome....I just wish I was as smart as you two...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Your Welcome....I just wish I was as smart as you two...


Don't sell yourself short....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumour on da playground is a fahr hydrant was getting buried again. 

Allegedly some snow tonight into tomorrow. Couple days of cold, then warm, then cold. 

Not that I'm expecting an extended cold speel anymore, but this is ridiculous. 

Butt we did get a bunch of rain last night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Tornado warnings last night and snow tonight...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tornado warnings last night and snow tonight...


We missed oot on the severe weather.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tornado warnings last night and snow tonight...


Did you sleep right through it??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you sleep right through it??


Saw it on the tube while trying to stay up and watch the wings late game. We had some thunder/lightning, lots of rain and wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Saw it on the tube while trying to stay up and watch the wings late game. We had some thunder/lightning, lots of rain and wind.


Did you have to get oot of the chair or oof the couch to check? I hope not....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you have to get oot of the chair or oof the couch to check? I hope not....


No, with the tv remote I can just go to the weather channel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, with the tv remote I can just go to the weather channel.


Your wife lets you have the remote?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your wife lets you have the remote?


No wife, my house my remote.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Rain, clouds, sun, wind, clouds rain, wind, sun...repeat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Radar is NOT looking good.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Radar is NOT looking good.


You sure your not looking in the mirror...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You sure your not looking in the mirror...


Go get the remote from your wife.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The view at the Mackinac Bridge looking south.
http://www.mackinacbridge.org/fares-traffic/bridge-cam/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Radar is NOT looking good.


The radar looks like more than an inch of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The view at the Mackinac Bridge looking south.
> http://www.mackinacbridge.org/fares-traffic/bridge-cam/


Nice

At the current rate of snowfall here, I might still be able to make the GTG with Defcon and JDG next Tuesday. Might........


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Radar is NOT looking good.


Looks blue


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice
> 
> At the current rate of snowfall here, I might still be able to make the GTG with Defcon and JDG next Tuesday. Might........


I told you im Busy that day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I told you im Busy that day...


Are not........and now it's public.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are not........and now it's public.


Lets sea....... Yard Monkey, Union Monkey and a vertically challenged guy....... You need to have a dash cam record that road trip........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Lets sea....... Yard Monkey, Union Monkey and a vertically challenged guy....... You need to have a dash cam record that road trip........


Ha ha ha...chuckle chuckle chuckle...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> I told you im Busy that day...


I'll bring you a complementary 24 pack of recycled Clydesdale piss Todd. To help ease the stress and mental anguish that I've caused by referring to you as a Union Monkey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Lets sea....... Yard Monkey, Union Monkey and a vertically challenged guy....... You need to have a dash cam record that road trip........


Et's two bad sasquatch can't join us.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et's two bad sasquatch can't join us.


I'm busy next week....... Because I'm going to Pittsburg, Kansas on Monday the 13th, heading back to Colo on Wednesday the 15th to load up to head to Lander Wyoming on Thursday the 15th through the weekend. While in Wyoming I'm going to try to head to Kody to hit the Buffalo Bill Gun Museum and pick up a couple cases of Red Lodge Ales "Jacks", it the closet place in can git et. This is all contingent on weather. 
Besides between you're ego, Toads kakakooler there's no room for JDG and me, even though JDG could probably fit in the glove box if it wasn't full of Antique and Basket shop info .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anyone have a bike flag Todd and I could borrow next week?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> I'm busy next week....... Because I'm going to Pittsburg, Kansas on Monday the 13th, heading back to Colo on Wednesday the 15th to load up to head to Lander Wyoming on Thursday the 15th through the weekend. While in Wyoming I'm going to try to head to Kody to hit the Buffalo Bill Gun Museum and pick up a couple cases of Red Lodge Ales "Jacks", it the closet place in can git et. This is all contingent on weather.
> Besides between you're ego, Toads kakakooler there's no room for JDG and me, even though JDG could probably fit in the glove box if it wasn't full of Antique and Basket shop info .....


One of these days you're going to have to make it east of the Mississippi Buffy.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> One of these days you're going to have to make it east of the Mississippi Buffy.


Oh I go to Chicago aboot once a year and on occasion into Mitchacan.... But if I ever make it Ohio you better being wearing a bike flag so I don't step on you..........:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone have a bike flag Todd and I could borrow next week?


Don't you have flags for ATV's when you go to the dunes?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Oh I go to Chicago aboot once a year and on occasion into Mitchacan....


Im sorry for the traumatic experiences that must bring into your life...



BUFF said:


> But if I ever make it Ohio you better being wearing a bike flag so I don't step on you..........:laugh::laugh:


Yes sir....maybe high vis clothing?

Todd...if I were a Union Monkey, would I be eligible for hazard pay and Union supplied high vis clothing whilst meeting Buff given my stature?


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Im sorry for the traumatic experiences that must bring into your life...
> 
> Yes sir....maybe high vis clothing?
> 
> Todd...if I were a Union Monkey, would I be eligible for hazard pay and Union supplied high vis clothing whilst meeting Buff given my stature?


Chicago isn't that bad since I go from O'Hare to the northern suburbs and it's usually for one night maybe too. Last spring Pat (1olddog) and Mark13 met up with me for a few beers and shoot the **** and if they're around this May I hope to do the same thing. I will say Chicago does have really good food and they know how mix a drink too.
Mitchacan north of Oomkes is pretty nice and there's good people there too. Toads part of the state is a little different......but outside of the metro area it's pretty nice.

Coming from a small town (4500~) big city's with demographic diversity aren't places I'm comfortable being in, more so when I'm not carrying.

Me's think Toad needs hazard pay.....just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gotta love it when no one answers their phone.


----------



## Turf Z

But it's springtime


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> But it's springtime


Isn't


----------



## Defcon 5

Company pays for all Hi-Vis clothing....Plus two pair of Boots a year so we can kick non-union scabs and yard monkeys asses


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't think you could get your foot high enough to kick mine.....and with your healthy lifestyle I know you couldn't catch me.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't think you could get your foot high enough to kick mine.....and with your healthy lifestyle I know you couldn't catch me.


I bet I could catch you with a Marlboro in my mouth carrying a 12 pack in one hand and an open beer in the other hand..Underestimating me again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet I could catch you with a Marlboro in my mouth carrying a 12 pack in one hand and an open beer in the other hand..Underestimating me again...


Apparently you started earlier than normal.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently you started earlier than normal.


Or never stopped....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet I could catch you with a Marlboro in my mouth carrying a 12 pack in one hand and an open beer in the other hand..Underestimating me again...


Maybe we should race. I'd bet even if there was a kegger of Buttwyper at the finish line I could still beat you.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe we should race. I'd bet even if there was a kegger of Buttwyper at the finish line I could still beat you.


Some #8 shot wood sloooooooow ewe down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Some #8 shot wood sloooooooow ewe down...


Not sure a drunk union monkey could aim a shotgun......


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe we should race. I'd bet even if there was a kegger of Buttwyper at the finish line I could still beat you.


But he's Union, I thought there was a strict rule about not breaking a sweat. I'm sure you could outrun him if he has to take a mandatory union break right before he starts to sweat.

Also there are strict no running rules in the Union too. One foot must be on the ground at all times. I'm guessing he's been in long enough that he can't even remember how to run lol.


----------



## Defcon 5

Such Bitterness and Jealousy that I'm working Smarter not harder for my six figure income with profit sharing and a pension....Keep on mowing yard monkeys....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shows how "smart" you are.........there's nothing to mow in Michigan in the beginning of March.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shows how "smart" you are.........there's nothing to mow in Michigan in the beginning of March.


Spring Break is coming up and bikini's will be worn.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Is this enough salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is this enough salt.
> 
> View attachment 171209


I call that insurance....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That's pre salted for the first three storms next winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is this enough salt.
> 
> View attachment 171209


Lots of places looking like that the past few weeks aroond here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is this enough salt.
> 
> View attachment 171209


This must have been a hydraulic spreader....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of places looking like that the past few weeks aroond here.


Gotta use that quota up!!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> This must have been a hydraulic spreader....


Geez...... quoting your own post to stir the sauce....... Do ewe have a short first generation Italian relative from the Fingerlakes region.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is depressing.........

Feb. 2017 was the warmest February ever for in Grand Rapids and the warmest February for the continental U.S. since at least 1954. The average high temperature in G.R. (43.1°) and low temperature (26.3°) give an average temperature for the month of 34.7°. That means February 2017 was warmer than March of 2014, March of 2015 and March of 2016. In fact, it was only 2.9° cooler than April of 1907 (our coolest April). The contrast is pretty spectacular. We were 8.1° warmer in Feb. 2017 than we were in March 2014! We only had 4 days all month that were cooler than average. Our coolest temp. for the month was 4 above on the 4th, the warmest was 66 on the 22nd. We hit 60° three times, 50° nine times. The month was 7.9° warmer than average. While it was the warmest Feb. ever…it was closer to average than Feb. of 2014 (which was 9.1° cooler than average) and Feb. 2015 (which was a whopping 13.5° colder than average.

​ Here's the Winter Temperatures Anomaly Map (difference from average). It was cool and wet in the West this Winter and warmer than average from the U.S. and eastern Mexico all the way up to the Arctic. Here's the summary of the satellite temperature anomalies:
*February temperatures (preliminary) *Global composite temp.: +0.35° C (about 0.63° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February. Northern Hemisphere: +0.54° C (about 0.97° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February. Southern Hemisphere: +0.15° C (about 0.27° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February. Tropics: +0.05° C (about 0.09° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February.

Precipitation totaled 2.05″. That was 0.26″ above average. Snowfall was a meager 2.4″ and the greatest depth in G.R. was just 1″ on the 5th. We had a pleasant 40% sunshine. Three days were considered clear, 17 partly cloudy and 8 cloudy. The average wind speed was 11 mph and the fastest gust was 45 mph on the 12th.

​ * This is the 8-14 day temperature outlook for March 10-16 from the Climate Prediction Center. It has temperatures warmer than average over most of the country, including Lower Michigan. I think that the overall warmer than average trend will continue into the summer.

​ The 8-14 day precipitation outlook has the "A" stamped out right over Lower Michigan. The overall trends continue with cool and wet weather in the Pacitic NW and the storm track mostly northwest of Lower Michigan - putting us in the "warm" side of these systems*.


----------



## DeVries

Good thing we are not in control of it .You want it cold I want it warm. There would be even more unrest if we could control the weather.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Geez...... quoting your own post to stir the sauce....... Do ewe have a short first generation Italian relative from the Fingerlakes region.....


I sure hope not...:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

Been warm ootwest and not mulch for snow on the Front Range however the mtn's have been getting great snow and as a state snow pack is 145%.
At least well have full reservoirs and water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Good thing we are not in control of it .You want it cold I want it warm. There would be even more unrest if we could control the weather.


Very true, I just prefer cold when it's supposed to be cold and warm when it's supposed to be warm.

2012 the apple and grape (communion wine) growers lost their year's crops because of warm weather in March. And Late freezes in April and May.

And yes, I know that it's good for us, whatever happens.


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> Good thing we are not in control of it .You want it cold I want it warm. There would be even more unrest if we could control the weather.


Maybe if we stopped polluting the air we could limit global warming and average temps would stay down.
*tounge in cheek*


----------



## ktfbgb

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe if we stopped polluting the air we could limit global warming and average temps would stay down.
> *tounge in cheek*


:gunsfiring:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sun is sticking great...so is the cold. Back to the 50's tomorrow.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is depressing.........
> 
> Feb. 2017 was the warmest February ever for in Grand Rapids and the warmest February for the continental U.S. since at least 1954. The average high temperature in G.R. (43.1°) and low temperature (26.3°) give an average temperature for the month of 34.7°. That means February 2017 was warmer than March of 2014, March of 2015 and March of 2016. In fact, it was only 2.9° cooler than April of 1907 (our coolest April). The contrast is pretty spectacular. We were 8.1° warmer in Feb. 2017 than we were in March 2014! We only had 4 days all month that were cooler than average. Our coolest temp. for the month was 4 above on the 4th, the warmest was 66 on the 22nd. We hit 60° three times, 50° nine times. The month was 7.9° warmer than average. While it was the warmest Feb. ever…it was closer to average than Feb. of 2014 (which was 9.1° cooler than average) and Feb. 2015 (which was a whopping 13.5° colder than average.
> 
> ​ Here's the Winter Temperatures Anomaly Map (difference from average). It was cool and wet in the West this Winter and warmer than average from the U.S. and eastern Mexico all the way up to the Arctic. Here's the summary of the satellite temperature anomalies:
> *February temperatures (preliminary) *Global composite temp.: +0.35° C (about 0.63° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February. Northern Hemisphere: +0.54° C (about 0.97° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February. Southern Hemisphere: +0.15° C (about 0.27° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February. Tropics: +0.05° C (about 0.09° Fahrenheit) above 30-year average for February.
> 
> Precipitation totaled 2.05″. That was 0.26″ above average. Snowfall was a meager 2.4″ and the greatest depth in G.R. was just 1″ on the 5th. We had a pleasant 40% sunshine. Three days were considered clear, 17 partly cloudy and 8 cloudy. The average wind speed was 11 mph and the fastest gust was 45 mph on the 12th.
> 
> ​ * This is the 8-14 day temperature outlook for March 10-16 from the Climate Prediction Center. It has temperatures warmer than average over most of the country, including Lower Michigan. I think that the overall warmer than average trend will continue into the summer.
> 
> *
> **​* The 8-14 day precipitation outlook has the "A" stamped out right over Lower Michigan. The overall trends continue with cool and wet weather in the Pacitic NW and the storm track mostly northwest of Lower Michigan - putting us in the "warm" side of these systems*.


Yet everyone predicted a colder than average winter here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> Yet everyone predicted a colder than average winter here.


I didnt...It's over


----------



## BUFF

What


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't


----------



## Defcon 5

Huh


----------



## BUFF

Where.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Possible snow next weekend.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Possible snow next weekend.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Possible snow next weekend.


Not gonna happen...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Not gonna happen...


Is 2


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is 2


Is snot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is snot


That's my line........is two.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's my line........is two.


Whatever....Is knot


----------



## BUFF

So....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So....


Buttons....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buttons....


On


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> On


Your


----------



## BUFF

Our'z


----------



## ktfbgb

Word on the playground from a family member who works at GIS in Maryland, and has access to early forecasting before it is made publicly available, is that potential for a pretty good snow storm is in store for the east coast Sunday and Monday. Maybe you guys will finally get something to push.


----------



## BUFF

Spring like weather here day days oot....


----------



## ktfbgb

Same here low 60's for the next ten days. Taking the truck to the body shop for a week and a half since it's supposed to be clear. Hope it holds.


----------



## Freshwater

I could never live in a high wind area. It's windy as I can ever remember here. Semis rolled over on the highway, trees down, power lines down, etc. My fence blew down and took out my BBQ. We couldn't hear each other on the job site. I don't know how some of you guys do it.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> I could never live in a high wind area. It's windy as I can ever remember here. Semis rolled over on the highway, trees down, power lines down, etc. My fence blew down and took out my BBQ. We couldn't hear each other on the job site. I don't know how some of you guys do it.


The positive thing aboot wind is there's clear smog free sky's, no bugs and you're yard gets cleaned....... We don't have many trees to hose up pwr lines ( pwr company actually clears lines), my fence post are 8"
x 8"x 8' pressure treated tie's with holes drilled 3' deep and 3bags of quickcrete per post, slats are space with 1 1/2" gap to allow wind to pass through and you don't leave anything oot that can be blown away......
I've seen canoes blown down the road, kids trampolines blow into houses and cars, roof shingles peel oof roof and I've had trailers blow oof blocks under the jack and move several feet dus to wind.
At the end of the day you just adapt mulch like you guys deal with humidity. Given the choice I'd take wind over humidity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't deal with the humidity.......................I suffer through it. 

I'll take the wind, minor details compared to humidity.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't deal with the humidity.......................I suffer through it.
> 
> I'll take the wind, minor details compared to humidity.


Your like a delicate Flower...A Delicate yard monkey....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Your like a delicate Flower...A Delicate yard monkey....Thumbs Up


Says the popcicle monkey..........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Says the popcicle monkey..........


Popcicles are in the contract...Dont be bitter and jealous


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> The positive thing aboot wind is there's clear smog free sky's, no bugs and you're yard gets cleaned....... We don't have many trees to hose up pwr lines ( pwr company actually clears lines), my fence post are 8"
> x 8"x 8' pressure treated tie's with holes drilled 3' deep and 3bags of quickcrete per post, slats are space with 1 1/2" gap to allow wind to pass through and you don't leave anything oot that can be blown away......
> I've seen canoes blown down the road, kids trampolines blow into houses and cars, roof shingles peel oof roof and I've had trailers blow oof blocks under the jack and move several feet dus to wind.
> At the end of the day you just adapt mulch like you guys deal with humidity. Given the choice I'd take wind over humidity.


The fence came with the house, I've never really looked closely at how it was built. Guess I'm most P O'd about my grill. 
Humidity definitely sucks....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Your like a delicate Flower...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing........but the sun is sticking.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

They got 1-3 inches right for us, just the pavement was too warm. 

That's only like the second time all winter they've been right. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> They got 1-3 inches right for us, just the pavement was too warm.
> 
> That's only like the second time all winter they've been right. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket.


I already tried that, it doesnt work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

White stuff is falling from the sky and it's sticking....not sure what to do.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> White stuff is falling from the sky and it's sticking....not sure what to do.


Go to breakfast and watch it out the window.


----------



## Turf Z

Salts finally starting to catch up it looks like


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Go to breakfast and watch it out the window.


I don't have grandkids.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Salts finally starting to catch up it looks like


It is?

One customer pulled their stakes...morons.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a couple clowns plowing over here.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got a couple clowns plowing over here.


Are they edging lawns at the same time......


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is?
> 
> One customer pulled their stakes...morons.


You have to believe in it and it will melt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got a couple clowns plowing over here.


Ronald? Bozo?

1.5-2" here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ronald? Bozo?
> 
> 1.5-2" here.


As of now we have about 1 1/4" and these guys were plowing about 1/2" this morning.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> As of now we have about 1 1/4" and these guys were plowing about 1/2" this morning.


It's call plowing with the storm......Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> As of now we have about 1 1/4" and these guys were plowing about 1/2" this morning.


Must be starving plow monkeys up there.

Kinda like the clowns spreading pre emergent on top of snow here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowfall amounts are currently very erratic in Michigan when compared to average snowfall amounts to date.

The map above shows how much snow has fallen across Michigan up to March 16, 2017.

The highest snow totals are in the Keweenaw Peninsula, where around 260 inches of snow have been shoveled. That's over 21 feet of snow.

Here's a look at specific snow totals and how far the current snow amount is from normal.

Mark Torregrossa | MLive 
Here are some notable deviations from normal.

Muskegon is 40 inches below normal on seasonal snowfall, with just over 50 percent of normal snow amounts.

Jackson is 22 inches below normal with snowfall, which is a little over 50 percent below normal.

Lansing and Marquette are way below normal on snow.

Sault Ste. Marie and Houghton Lake are the only two major observing sights that are above normal on seasonal snowfall. Sault Ste. Marie has had 27 inches more snow than normal.

In fact, the only area with above normal snowfall runs from Houghton Lake to Gaylord to Sault Ste. Marie.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Thats interesting. Had to look up Delaware in the Keweenaw.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kind of strange that Marquette is that mulch below normal.

BTW, it's snowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of strange that Marquette is that mulch below normal.
> 
> BTW, it's snowing.


Muskegon took a big hit.

Just looked at National weather forecast and we might be looking at a push, 33* and 1.8" at 8pm. We will have to see how this mornings cold holds in the lots throughout the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just looked at National weather forecast and we might be looking at a push, 33* and 1.8" at 8pm. We will have to see how this mornings cold holds in the lots throughout the day.


Good luck with that.........looks like we'll be at an hour's worth of snow and maybe a half inch.

Started salting at 0700, almost completely done by the time it started.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good luck with that.........looks like we'll be at an hour's worth of snow and maybe a half inch.
> 
> Started salting at 0700, almost completely done by the time it started.


Hey a guy can hope cant he.


----------



## Turf Z

Kinda surprised there's people out plowing. A wet inch out here on unsalted surfaces so far... maybe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hey a guy can hope cant he.


Grandchildren need some work again?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Kinda surprised there's people out plowing. A wet inch out here on unsalted surfaces so far... maybe


Waiting for the temps to clear oof the untreated lots.

I was wrong, closer to 1 1/2 hours of snow. Still only a half inch by my place.

Had one customer ask if it was really going snow....and if we should be salting the walks.....ummm, yes, it's going to snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting for the temps to clear oof the untreated lots.
> 
> I was wrong, closer to 1 1/2 hours of snow. Still only a half inch by my place.
> 
> Had one customer ask if it was really going snow....and if we should be salting the walks.....ummm, yes, it's going to snow.


Tell him to do what I do and look out the window.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grandchildren need some work again?


They got a sled and snowboard for Christmas and only used them once so far. Maybe I am at fault for the lack of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun is starting to stick.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Cloudy here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No sun over here.


----------



## BUFF

Sun was sticking oot west


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 171564
> 
> 
> Sun was sticking oot west


File foto....


----------



## BUFF

Sun is still sticking.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blazing here today


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Blazing here today
> 
> View attachment 171587


And humid too..... eh....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had aboot an hour's worth of lightning and thunder during the night.....and some hail. It all stuck.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had aboot an hour's worth of lightning and thunder during the night.....and some hail. It all stuck.


Do you take the Tinfoil hat off during thunderstorms??...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you take the Tinfoil hat off during thunderstorms??...


No way.........it protected me from the hail.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

More clouds. Rain is supposed to be coming. Yay.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No way.........it protected me from the hail.


How big was this hail?
We get golf ball size hail oot east on the plains regularly and occasionally baseball size.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> How big was this hail?
> We get golf ball size hail oot east on the plains regularly and occasionally baseball size.


Damn. I think the biggest I've ever seen is about golf ball sized. Seen marble size quite a few times but the golf ball was only once. And that was enough.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Damn. I think the biggest I've ever seen is about golf ball sized. Seen marble size quite a few times but the golf ball was only once. And that was enough.


Softball size has happened a few times on the easterner boarder and Nebraska. It really hoses up things.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> How big was this hail?
> We get golf ball size hail oot east on the plains regularly and occasionally baseball size.


Knot big enuff too hose up my tinfoil helmet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Softball size has happened a few times on the easterner boarder and Nebraska. It really hoses up things.


I can only imagine the destruction that would do.


----------



## BUFF

It hoses up Golf courses pretty good too.....

http://www.foxsports.com/golf/story/nebraska-golf-course-hailstorm-crater-damage-051016


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And?


----------



## BUFF

Then a monkey wood cry in his buttwiser.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The good ole GFS has us down for 18" Thursday.

As does some :terribletowel:in Canton.

Local guesser says maybe an inch or two on the grass.


----------



## BUFF

A week of bi-polar weather for me










This dry up then more moisture.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The good ole GFS has us down for 18" Thursday.
> 
> As does some :terribletowel:in Canton.
> 
> Local guesser says maybe an inch or two on the grass.


Thats almost not funny...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> The good ole GFS has us down for 18" Thursday.
> 
> As does some :terribletowel:in Canton.
> 
> Local guesser says maybe an inch or two on the grass.


Please keep it up there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the seesaw predictions from the Nasty Weather Service starts........forecasts changing hourly.....we're now at 3" Wednesday night and another 3" Thursday.

I wonder how often it will change between now and Thursday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

OK, there's one change.....now it's 4" during the day on Thursday. lol


----------



## absolutely

It is showing 5" for us in Saginaw Thursday day and 1" at night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I should check again....an hour ago they dropped it back to 3" during the day. 

And back to 4". 

Idiots.


----------



## absolutely

just changed again, 1-3 day 1-3 night. We left a couple salters together and plows can go on in a few hours. Glad I didn't store plows like alot of other company's did around here. Sunday will be nice at 70


----------



## BUFF

Got a little snow overnight, been to warm and only sticking on vegetation.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I should check again....an hour ago they dropped it back to 3" during the day.
> 
> And back to 4".
> 
> Idiots.


Sure.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL..........so now we're at a half inch Wednesday night and another half inch Thursday..........color me surprised.

I can't believe our tax dollars pay for these idiots. It was 4" and 3" all day........now it falls to maybe an inch total. The local guessers were keeping their totals low the entire time, but no, blow it oot of proportion. Surprised they didn't issue blizzard warnings.


----------



## absolutely

Saginaw just went up 6-8


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely said:


> Saginaw just went up 6-8


Better you than me.

Contacted my guys who haven't plowed in over a month, one axed if I had the equipment put away....told him we don't putit away until the middle of April at the earliest.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL..........so now we're at a half inch Wednesday night and another half inch Thursday..........color me surprised.
> 
> I can't believe our tax dollars pay for these idiots. It was 4" and 3" all day........now it falls to maybe an inch total. The local guessers were keeping their totals low the entire time, but no, blow it oot of proportion. Surprised they didn't issue blizzard warnings.


You remember the old Karate Kid movie? Plows on plows off...:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Saying 3-5 Thursday night for us. I hope not.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Contacted my guys who haven't plowed in over a month, one axed if I had the equipment put away....told him we don't putit away until the middle of April at the earliest.


My contracts end May 31 so my stuff doesn't get tucked away till then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> My contracts end May 31 so my stuff doesn't get tucked away till then.


Do you want a cookie?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you want a cookie?


What kind....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What kind....


For an older fella like you we better stick with oatmeal and raisin.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> For an older fella like you we better stick with oatmeal and raisin.


I prefer Crasin's, they add colour to the turd......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blooming idiots........dark and early this morning, half inch overnight and 4" during the day tomorrow.

Just looked again, 2" overnight and 4" tomorrow. 

Everyone else is staying consistent. What an absolute waste of tax dollars these idiots are.


----------



## BUFF

Yesterday it snowed on/oof all day and sun popped a few times. Aboot dusk it started to dump hard but only lasted aboot an hour the it cleared up. Clear sky's this am and the air is nice and cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Correction......5" for tomorrow. 

Even Not-So-Accuweather only has us at 2-4".


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Hope we don't get that much down here, last I saw was 1.5-2" here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Idiots........blooming, freaking idiots.........down to under an inch. TOTAL.

Whatever, we're ready for whatever does or doesn't happen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idiots........blooming, freaking idiots.........down to under an inch. TOTAL.
> 
> Whatever, we're ready for whatever does or doesn't happen.


So you have the plows on the mowers?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So you have the plows on the mowers?


And pontoons.......I was almost thinking aboot growing cactus because it's been so dry.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And pontoons.......I was almost thinking aboot growing cactus because it's been so dry.


Do ewe no why Catus isn't native to the eastern side of the country.....

Cause it's already full of pricks..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Do ewe no why Catus isn't native to the eastern side of the country.....
> 
> Cause it's already full of pricks..


Doesn't really explain Kali.....

Prickly pear is native to Michigan..........there's your one fun fact for the day.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't really explain Kali.....
> 
> Prickly pear is native to Michigan..........there's your one fun fact for the day.


Did Mr PoopScoop gather that info four ewe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Did Mr PoopScoop gather that info four ewe


Eye half lots uv wortless info stored in meye melon.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye half lots uv wortless info stored in meye melon.


Maybe ewe should extract sum and grow sum award winning Tulips.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Eye can't weight fur tomorro two bee OVER!!!!!

Back to 2" tomorrow supposedly.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

NOAA is the one saying little to nothing for us. Everyone else is flipping their lids over it.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye can't weight fur tomorro two bee OVER!!!!!
> 
> Back to 2" tomorrow supposedly.


One thing is for certain. It will either snow, or it won't.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Snowed... plowing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> View attachment 171865
> Snowed... plowing...


We've got some slush on the roads and walks, nothing close to enough to plow.


----------



## DeVries

Hope we can get away with a salting. Turf damage from plowing will be inevitable this time of the year I guess


----------



## Herm Witte

Those were my thoughts exactly going into
This deal. We're fortunate so far


----------



## GrassManKzoo

DeVries said:


> Hope we can get away with a salting. Turf damage from plowing will be inevitable this time of the year I guess


Just staying away from edges and not pushing into the turf... only did businesses but it was pretty nasty.. @Mark Oomkes surprised to hear that, the radar looked pretty bad up there today


----------



## BUFF

Sun was just coming over the horizon lighting up the peaks.
Calling for 62*


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Sun was just coming over the horizon lighting up the peaks.
> Calling for 62*
> 
> View attachment 171882


Whatever...Blah..Blah..I live in God's country and BBQ and drink Old Chub...We get it your life is wonderful


----------



## Defcon 5

You keep it up and your gonna look out one day and see Marcis Cummings and Fifth Wheel parked in the pasture next door


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Sun was just coming over the horizon lighting up the peaks.
> Calling for 62*
> 
> View attachment 171882


Was 70 here yesterday. Supposed to be close to the same but with 50MPH gusts. Wind season has officially started here.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> You keep it up and your gonna look out one day and see Marcis Cummings and Fifth Wheel parked in the pasture next door


I'm busy that day....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Whatever...Blah..Blah..I live in God's country and BBQ and drink Old Chub...We get it your life is wonderful


Not quite G's Country....... but not to shabby..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I forgot to update this. 

We had maybe an inch on the grassy surfaces, 1/4" of slush on some pavement. West of 131 was all rain. Changed to all rain somewhere aroond 10 AM, and the NWS still predicted 2" throughout the day and kept the WWA. By noon, everything had melted oof\washed oof from the rain. They changed the forecast to less than a half inch about that time but didn't cancel the WWA until almost 3 PM. I wasn't aware winter weather advisories covered rain and 40°. Got windy enough to dry the pavement oof.

Depending on rain, we're pulling equipment and salt bins, and stakes over the next couple days. Supposed to be 70ish Sunday and Monday. Plows are coming oof trucks. We'll still have a couple salt trucks ready and the tractors, but it's time to start on cleanups, if it ever dries oot. Yesterday we had standing water on hills.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I'm busy that day....


Me two.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Changed to all rain somewhere aroond 10 AM,


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Me two.


I'm busy everyday that you two are involved...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm busy everyday that you two are involved...


Jealous?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jealous?


Absolutely Not...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had lots of rain/snow mix all day yesterday then finally about 9pm it started snowing hard and sticking. We did end up salting everything as the temps dropped below 32. I guess around Flint they ended up with a bit of ice and made a mess.


----------



## BUFF

Sun is sticking.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Sun is sticking.
> View attachment 171929


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 171930


Obviously not a selfie.........wrong end.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously not a selfie.........wrong end.


Since you keep sending me that picture and having met you in person....The resemblance is striking....Thats why I posted it...So Buffy and others can see what you look like...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Since you keep sending me that picture and having met you in person....The resemblance is striking....Thats why I posted it...So Buffy and others can see what you look like...Thumbs Up


Pretty weak comeback........talk aboot a whiff.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Since you keep sending me that picture and having met you in person....The resemblance is striking....Thats why I posted it...So Buffy and others can see what you look like...Thumbs Up


I've seen a pic of Marci and that horse has mulch more going for it........You can see it in the eyes.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I've seen a pic of Marci and that horse has mulch more going for it........You can see it in the eyes.....


And the horse you rode in on..........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty weak comeback........talk aboot a whiff.


Sure....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure....


Whatever........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever........


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure........


----------



## BUFF

It's 45* and pretty dam nice oot....









Butt guess it's going to change this afternoon...

Winter Weather Advisory
Issued: 4:49 AM MDT Apr. 28, 2017 - National Weather Service

... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 6 PM this evening to
6 PM MDT Saturday...

The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow, which is in effect from 6 PM this 
evening to 6 PM MDT Saturday.

* Timing... rain showers will develop across the plains and I-25
corridor this afternoon, and then mix with and change to snow
late this afternoon into early evening. The snow may be briefly
heavy early this evening, but then taper to light snow and 
continue through much of Saturday before ending.

* Snow accumulations... 3 to 6 inches. Locally heavier amounts
possible right next to the foothills.

* Wind/visibility... northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Visibility may
be reduced to a half mile or less in the heavier snow showers
this evening.

* Impacts... wet snow may accumulate on already leafed out trees,
resulting in broken tree limbs and scattered power outages. Some
roads will become snow and slush covered this evening with the
heavier snow showers. Hazardous travel conditions may linger
into Saturday morning with temperatures dropping below freezing
tonight.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Weather Advisory means that periods of snow may cause 
travel difficulties, and other impacts such as broken tree limbs. 
Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities... and use
caution while driving. If possible, safely knock accumulated snow
off vulnerable trees.


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> It's 45* and pretty dam nice oot....
> View attachment 172056
> 
> 
> Butt guess it's going to change this afternoon...
> 
> Winter Weather Advisory
> Issued: 4:49 AM MDT Apr. 28, 2017 - National Weather Service
> 
> ... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 6 PM this evening to
> 6 PM MDT Saturday...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Denver has issued a Winter
> Weather Advisory for snow, which is in effect from 6 PM this
> evening to 6 PM MDT Saturday.
> 
> * Timing... rain showers will develop across the plains and I-25
> corridor this afternoon, and then mix with and change to snow
> late this afternoon into early evening. The snow may be briefly
> heavy early this evening, but then taper to light snow and
> continue through much of Saturday before ending.
> 
> * Snow accumulations... 3 to 6 inches. Locally heavier amounts
> possible right next to the foothills.
> 
> * Wind/visibility... northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Visibility may
> be reduced to a half mile or less in the heavier snow showers
> this evening.
> 
> * Impacts... wet snow may accumulate on already leafed out trees,
> resulting in broken tree limbs and scattered power outages. Some
> roads will become snow and slush covered this evening with the
> heavier snow showers. Hazardous travel conditions may linger
> into Saturday morning with temperatures dropping below freezing
> tonight.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A Winter Weather Advisory means that periods of snow may cause
> travel difficulties, and other impacts such as broken tree limbs.
> Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities... and use
> caution while driving. If possible, safely knock accumulated snow
> off vulnerable trees.


Maybe you'll get enough for one last push? Then you could get the small sized ultra sonic at least Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Maybe you'll get enough for one last push? Then you could get the small sized ultra sonic at least Thumbs Up


 If not a push there's always tree damage clean up......
The US cleaner is way on the back burner, I need to build a 6.5Creedmore and thinking aboot a .338Lapua too.


----------



## Defcon 5

This Bud is for you Oomonkey...It's Friday


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> This Bud is for you Oomonkey...It's Friday
> 
> View attachment 172057


Ok buckaroo....... this a weather thread, take that swill to you're swill drinking thread.....:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Couple hours later, sky is loading up.


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> This Bud is for you Oomonkey...It's Friday
> 
> View attachment 172057


I'm not proud, il take one.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not proud, il take one.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Ok buckaroo....... this a weather thread, take that swill to you're swill drinking thread.....:waving:


Sure...Whatever....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm not proud, il take one.


Never one to pass up free beer, I will drink it too.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never one to pass up free beer, I will drink it too.


I know...I bought you 3 or 4 so you would not make comments that I'm cheap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I know...I bought you 3 or 4 so you would not make comments that I'm cheap


You are cheap, you bought me Buttwypers.


----------



## BUFF

Ben snowing since aboot 5pm yesterday and not mulch stickage in my area. South and West of me is getting quite a bit, it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## Defcon 5

I would get 3 or 4 saltings out of that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I would get 3 or 4 saltings out of that...


Ewe wood.

We're supposed to get copious amoonts of rain over the next couple days. Some are predicting close to 5".


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe wood.
> 
> We're supposed to get copious amoonts of rain over the next couple days. Some are predicting close to 5".


If that was snow would it be Epic or Cannonballed??


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe wood.
> 
> We're supposed to get copious amoonts of rain over the next couple days. Some are predicting close to 5".


We've got a couple accounts that are on the verge of being underwater already and we've got about 2 inches so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> We've got a couple accounts that are on the verge of being underwater already and we've got about 2 inches so far.


Things were almost beginning to dry oot here. I got most of my back yard mowed, only got stuck there once. Mowing along the driveway and pasture, I got stuck twice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If that was snow would it be Epic or Cannonballed??


Epically cannonannihilateobliterated!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

80 and sunny day here. Just saying.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Things were almost beginning to dry oot here. I got most of my back yard mowed, only got stuck there once. Mowing along the driveway and pasture, I got stuck twice.


....Buffoon


----------



## Randall Ave

That's from a professional landscraper? I know, he was airating the lawn


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> 80 and sunny day here. Just saying.


It was 60 here yesterday, I was cleaning up brush and sweating my butt oof.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was 60 here yesterday, I was cleaning up brush and sweating my butt oof.


You didn't sweat enough...... you're still mostly ass


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Things were almost beginning to dry oot here. I got most of my back yard mowed, only got stuck there once. Mowing along the driveway and pasture, I got stuck twice.


Need a Hellcat motor in the mower and tyre chains.....


----------



## BUFF

just good moisture....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You didn't sweat enough...... you're still mostly ass


Coming from you, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> That's from a professional landscraper? I know, he was airating the lawn


I would fire that Landscaper


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> ....Buffoon
> 
> View attachment 172064


I got stuck in a field with my dump truck last week and even I didnt take pics to show the world.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I got stuck in a field with my dump truck last week and even I didnt take pics to show the world.


As we all know...Mark is "Special"...He didn't take pictures to show the world...He showed me the picture(big mistake)....I felt they needed to be shared


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure


----------



## Mr.Markus

The HS is seeping out of your pasture too...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure


If you were using a Ventrac it would not have gotten stuck...And if in the one in a million chance it did...They have a winch attachment.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> If you were using a Ventrac it would not have gotten stuck...And if in the one in a million chance it did...They have a winch attachment.


Oh I'm sure our "special 'lil fella" could get anything stuck....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Oh I'm sure our "special 'lil fella" could get anything stuck....


I wonder if his wife makes him wear his helmet when he is riding the Stander...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure


----------



## BUFF

Wrutrow.....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I wonder if his wife makes him wear his helmet when he is riding the Stander...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I could have gotten a tracked skidsteer oot there.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I could have gotten a tracked skidsteer oot there.


what aboot back...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> what aboot back...


Sure


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure


3:18 am???...Up peeing oldman or sandbagging the bunker??


----------



## Randall Ave

Somewhere I have pics of a mini excavator my friend rolled in my yard. The yard is fairly flat.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Somewhere I have pics of a mini excavator my friend rolled in my yard. The yard is fairly flat.


Is your "Friend" Mark???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> 3:18 am???...Up peeing oldman or sandbagging the bunker??


I twasn't feeling well...my wife shared her "bug" with me.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I twasn't feeling well...my wife shared her "bug" with me.


Was it the Gas station Egg salad??...Been there...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Y'all know Mark can't keep his equipment out of the water......


----------



## BUFF

Went oot to check property's for tree damage thinking this storm could generate revenue, but it didn't so it was just a nice morning drive with blue sky's...
Snow was cooking oof quick.


----------



## BUFF

Pretty good storm went through yesterday, got aboot 1/2" of rain at home but Denver got hammered. 
http://www.9news.com/weather/weather-colorado/a-view-of-storm-damage-the-morning-after/438055922


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Pretty good storm went through yesterday, got aboot 1/2" of rain at home but Denver got hammered.
> http://www.9news.com/weather/weather-colorado/a-view-of-storm-damage-the-morning-after/438055922


Saw that.....


----------



## BUFF

More

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/05/08/thunderstorms-forecast-denver-area/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...r-in-denver-on-monday/?utm_term=.3ee4e375d947


----------



## Defcon 5

Is that Grapple???


----------



## BUFF

More like Gravel....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> More like Gravel....


That's pretty crazy..Oomkes would still be doing 60 in the center lane in his Cummings yelling at the Morons to get oot of his way


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> That's pretty crazy..Oomkes would still be doing 60 in the center lane in his Cummings yelling at the Morons to get oot of his way


While on the Facebook, the Twitter, the FaceTime, the Gooooooogle, the Lawnsite, the Plowsite, etc........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's pretty crazy..Oomkes would still be doing 60 in the center lane in his Cummings yelling at the Morons to get oot of his way





BUFF said:


> While on the Facebook, the Twitter, the FaceTime, the Gooooooogle, the Lawnsite, the Plowsite, etc........


You say this like it's a bad thing......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing......


Et's a personal choice... like all choices some are better than others.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> While on the Facebook, the Twitter, the FaceTime, the Gooooooogle, the Lawnsite, the Plowsite, etc........


I wonder how many Internet sites he frequents a day...Has to be atleast a dozen


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I wonder how many Internet sites he frequents a day...Has to be atleast a dozen


Per phone/device


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Per phone/device


All together...I think I'm low on my number


----------



## Mark Oomkes

*Forecast for Next Winter*
June 5, 2017 By Bill Steffen under Bill's Blog, Weather









​ It's waaaaaaay too early to put much stock in this…but, for what little it's worth at this point…both the CFSv2 model and the Japanese model suggest that the winter of 2017-18 will be a cold winter for the Great Lakes and much of the Eastern U.S.


----------



## BUFF

Summer solstice is aboot 2wks away.... shouldn't ewe hold oof til then to bee talking aboot winter...

BTW, It's ben my experience weather can only be forecasted a couple hours oot, not days, weeks or months....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Summer solstice is aboot 2wks away.... shouldn't ewe hold oof til then to bee talking aboot winter...
> 
> BTW, It's ben my experience weather can only be forecasted a couple hours oot, not days, weeks or months....


Buzzkill...........sew Eye post sumting positive and ewe r ull negatory.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buzzkill...........sew Eye post sumting positive and ewe r ull negatory.


Negatory..... can't deeneye facts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A beautiful 47°this morning....mid 60's yesterday. I could get used to this.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A beautiful 47°this morning....mid 60's yesterday. I could get used to this.


That was our weather over the weekend, warming up for a couple days then cooling oof then warming up again. A lot like a woman.....










Going to Raton, New Mex Thursday morning and looks like it'll be a little warm..


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Forecast for Next Winter*
> June 5, 2017 By Bill Steffen under Bill's Blog, Weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ It's waaaaaaay too early to put much stock in this…but, for what little it's worth at this
> 
> point…both the CFSv2 model and the Japanese model suggest that the winter of 2017-18 will be a cold winter for the Great Lakes and much of the Eastern U.S.


Literally Looks EPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mostly Cloudy

80°F

27°C

*Humidity* 62%
*Wind Speed* SW 14 mph
*Barometer* 29.83 in (1009.7 mb)
*Dewpoint* 66°F (19°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Heat Index* 82°F (28°C)
*Last update* 30 Jun 2:53 pm ED

Severe Swamp Butt Warning in place here.


----------



## Defcon 5

If you got out of the Cummings once and a while you would be acclimated to the warmer weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you got out of the Cummings once and a while you would be acclimated to the warmer weather
> 
> View attachment 172543


Looks like you in your younger years.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like you in your younger years.


Nope...That was you when you were the hall monitor at your school


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Nope...That was you when you were the hall monitor at your school


I can assure you I was never a hall monitor.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can assure you I was never a hall monitor.


Sure


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like you in your younger years.


He never had that much hair.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You know it's bad when a 67°dewpoint feels comfortable. At least more comfortable than 73° dewpoint at an air temp of 73°.

When is it going to snow?


----------



## BUFF

When hell freezes over.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You know it's bad when a 67°dewpoint feels comfortable. At least more comfortable than 73° dewpoint at an air temp of 73°.
> 
> When is it going to snow?


Yard Monkeys are such babys...What's the problem slugger??...The AC in the Cummings could not keep up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yard Monkeys are such babys...What's the problem slugger??...The AC in the Cummings could not keep up


You were the one whining about cheap popcicles.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You were the one whining about cheap popcicles.


I don't recall what you are talking aboot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall what you are talking aboot...


I can take some screenshots..........like I did from FB and the Schitt family.


----------



## BUFF

Now fellas..... let's keep the banter somewhat weather related.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Now fellas..... let's keep the banter somewhat weather related.Thumbs Up


Sure...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> When hell freezes over.....


Kinda like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Now fellas..... let's keep the banter somewhat weather related.Thumbs Up


This would have some merit if this thread was in the Weather Forum, but it's in the Off Topic Forum. Maybe you should mind your own bobber.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Kinda like this.
> View attachment 172684


I was just in a Hell a few weeks ago...Played golf out there


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Now fellas..... let's keep the banter somewhat weather related.Thumbs Up


Ya....Mind your own Bobber...Why don't you go smoke your meat or weld something


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I was just in a Hell a few weeks ago...Played golf out there


Every time I play golf its Hell.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Every time I play golf its Hell.


Because it requires a small amout of physical activity???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Because it requires a small amout of physical activity???


Maybe I'm just used to bigger balls.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe I'm just used to bigger balls.


That's what she said..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

When is it going to snow???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> When is it going to snow???


It's snowing now........ you just need to travel a ways....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> When is it going to snow???


Not sure but I did see a new Metal Pless or a HLA snow wing go by the other day.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....


Those that don't have travel restrictions put in place by their wife have the ability.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....


Do you like Lamb.....
http://www.onthesnow.com/new-zealand/skireport.html


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Those that don't have travel restrictions put in place by their wife have the ability.....


I don't have any restrictions what so ever...I'm just Busy...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> When is it going to snow???


Your just dying to test out that new cube system you got.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't have any restrictions what so ever...I'm just Busy...


Bizzie is good.....for everyone


----------



## Defcon 5

We received over an inch of rain in 11 minutes yesterday afternoon...I had to hook up the sump pump attachment on the Ventrac to keep up...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> We received over an inch of rain in 11 minutes yesterday afternoon...I had to hook up the sump pump attachment on the Ventrac to keep up...


Those storms are called "turd floaters"....

Had shower overnight that wasn't in the forecast and got .1" of rain. Seems like there getting tuned up for many blown forecast during the winter months.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Those storms are called "turd floaters"....
> 
> Had shower overnight that wasn't in the forecast and got .1" of rain. Seems like there getting tuned up for many blown forecast during the winter months.


Just getting some practice in.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just getting some practice in.


Preforecasting...more like preguessing so we can presalt to preplow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just had a turd floater come by.

Foreguesses have been wrong all summer. 2 weeks ago we were supposed to get 1.5-2". We got less than .1".


----------



## BUFF

We'll just see aboot this and how et ends up....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Rain was so small and light earlier that it looked like snow flurries floating in every direction


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> We'll just see aboot this and how et ends up....
> 
> View attachment 172849


Its hard to be wrong when you show sun, clouds, rain and lightning all week.


----------



## Defcon 5

Can someone check on Snofarmer....Im hearing they have received 9 inches of Rain up in Minnesota....Reports are saying that a lot of Tinfoil and MREs are washing up on the banks of the rivers....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Can someone check on Snofarmer....Im hearing they have received 9 inches of Rain up in Minnesota....Reports are saying that a lot of Tinfoil and MREs are washing up on the banks of the rivers....


I let Sno you were concerned for his well being, I also offered to gave him your number so he can check in with you personally but he said he was bizzie.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I let Sno you were concerned for his well being, I also offered to gave him your number so he can check in with you personally but he said he was bizzie.....


Thank God he was Busy...Not that I would answer anyways


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Humidity today....

It can start snowing any time.


----------



## BUFF

Aboot a week ago my daughter got snowed on while decending Longs Peak (14259'), just a quick shower but still snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Humidity today....
> 
> It can start snowing any time.


September is just around the corner.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Humidity today....
> 
> It can start snowing any time.


A customer was here today, wants a plow installation. Told me he heard, it's gonna be a heavy snow season. Yah, right.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And to think...I'm buying new mowers...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just bought a JD zero turn....it better not snow, that SOB was expensive I don't know how you guys do it....but it's funny


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> I just bought a JD zero turn....it better not snow, that SOB was expensive I don't know how you guys do it....but it's funny


I've got a 72" Exmark I'd have made you a deal on...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just got another 0% credit card....it's free for the next 15 months


----------



## Randall Ave

1olddogtwo said:


> I just got another 0% credit card....it's free for the next 15 months


Just hand that off to the wife.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Based on the last few guesses for "heavy rain", we are totally screwed for any reliable snow forecasts this winter. 

The last 3 or 4 guesses have been missed EPICALLY. And even the local guessers that were predicting a warm end to the month after a nice cool beginning were wrong. The rest of the month is supposedly going to be low to mid 70's with nice cool night temps. We even have our first low below 50 later this week. lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:


----------



## DeVries

We've has so much freeking rain this summer I don't think there will be any moisture left over for the winter.

But here too, forecasts change every 6 hours, from lots of rain one day to hardly anything and then back up to lots again only to receive a trace amount.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> I just bought a JD zero turn....it better not snow, that SOB was expensive I don't know how you guys do it....but it's funny


Did you buy the Jagoof light option???....If not Oomkes will be very disappointed......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am going with the lighted curb feelers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> I am going with the lighted curb feelers.


So you dont scuff up the wide whites.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Down to 46* last night and climbing all the way to 66* today.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Down to 46* last night and climbing all the way to 66* today.


Perfect summer temps...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Perfect summer temps...


For a rather large human such as yourself...I like it a little warmer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> For a rather large human such as yourself...I like it a little warmer


Maybe if you cut back on the Marlboros, Buttwypers, expired gas station egg salad samiches you could enjoy cooler weather also....because there would be actual blood flowing through your veins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Perfect summer temps...


Come to Texas, im having a hurricane party


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe if you cut back on the Marlboros, Buttwypers, expired gas station egg salad samiches you could enjoy cooler weather also....because there would be actual blood flowing through your veins.


Why????.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Come to Texas, im having a hurricane party


Sure sounds like you're going to have plenty to keep you occupied between now and the snow flying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Come to Texas, im having a hurricane party


I wouldn't mind experiencing a hurricane.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> Sure sounds like you're going to have plenty to keep you occupied between now and the snow flying.


Omg......that's a understatement...... I've been saying category 4 for ,3 days now.

I've been in Kansas City the last days with all the flooding. Damn near all my trailer are sitting on jobs through the Midwest. All of our generators are in use, the only asset that I have is a 550 flatbed that's empty.

Let the scramble begin....... Hell I'll even take defcon and an old mop stick at this point.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't mind experiencing a hurricane.


It's like a hot blizzard.

This will be like my 26th or 7th one.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't mind experiencing a hurricane.


Talk to a woman on her period, it's the same result!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't mind experiencing a hurricane.


The Air coming out of your mouth on one of your Tantrum-Rants equates to a catagory 3 Hurricane


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Come to Texas, im having a hurricane party


I'm bizzie that day......

Back in the early/mid 80's I'd go to Corpus in March for the Spring Break activity's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The Air coming out of your mouth on one of your Tantrum-Rants equates to a catagory 3 Hurricane


That's it???

I was trying for a Cat 7.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's it???
> 
> I was trying for a Cat 7.


Pretty weak effort if that's the case


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Pretty weak effort if that's the case


Coming from a UM card holder that's pretty ruff....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Pretty weak effort if that's the case


Should I post what you called me yesterday???

That wasn't a weak effort...I was extremely proud of that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should I post what you called me yesterday???
> 
> That wasn't a weak effort...I was extremely proud of that.


Go ahead....I was pretty proud of myself for coming up with it since I was only running on 3 cylinders


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Coming from a UM card holder that's pretty ruff....


Would you for once in your life....Mind your own Bobber


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Would you for once in your life....Mind your own Bobber


:terribletowel:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't mind experiencing a hurricane.


Ef you were to go make sure you bring your duck slippers.









Since we all know ducks float just like witches....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> the only asset that I have is a 550 flatbed that's empty.


News is saying up to 3ft of rain in sum areas, you may want to think aboot bringing a boat....... a real big one....


----------



## Defcon 5

Sure hope Olddonkey has his super absorbent Mop...Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> News is saying up to 3ft of rain in sum areas, you may want to think aboot bringing a boat....... a real big one....
> 
> View attachment 173036


I was going to stop and rent the skid ster


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I was going to stop and rent the skid ster


Go for it!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I'm bizzie that day......
> 
> Back in the early/mid 80's I'd go to Corpus in March for the Spring Break activity's.


Did supply shade for the kids on the beach...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I was going to stop and rent the skid ster


Better bring scuba gear...... It's been rumored they don't float.....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did supply shade for the kids on the beach...


I do cast a long shadow.......


----------



## BUFF

47* this morning and was 56* inside my houseThumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 47* this morning and was 56* inside my houseThumbs Up


You must have had all the windows wide open or/and no insulation. It was 46 here this morning 67 inside my house with 4 or 5 widows cracked and it 70 inside when I went to bed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

First morning since May that took a light jacket...47 when I left the house at 7. It's also near dark at 830 in the evenings now. 

These signs can only mean one thing...snow season is coming!!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You must have had all the windows wide open or/and no insulation. It was 46 here this morning 67 inside my house with 4 or 5 widows cracked and it 70 inside when I went to bed.


 I don't have AC in my house, it's really not needed so instead I have an evap cooler (swamp cooler). When the ootside temp is below the inside temp run the squirrel cage fan in the cooler which is aboot 20" in diameter to pump cool air in the house at night. By dropping the inside temp at night and closing up the house during the day it only gets up to 70*<> when it's in the md 80's ootside. It hasn't been into the 90's for a couple weeks and haven't needed to run the cooler during the day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You all sucks.... sweating pounds off here at HD.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> You all sucks.... sweating pounds off here at HD.


Poor thing.......I really feel bad for you


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> You all sucks.... sweating pounds off here at HD.


If it makes you feel any better it's 72* with 28% H and 44*DP and with clear sky's, no breeze and it's a little toasty.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> You all sucks.... sweating pounds off here at HD.


Mostly Cloudy

68°F

20°C

*Humidity* 51%
*Wind Speed* E 7 mph
*Barometer* 30.28 in (1025.4 mb)
*Dewpoint* 49°F (9°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Last update* 25 Aug 12:53 pm EDT

It's a beautiful day to be a yard monkey.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> You all sucks.... sweating pounds off here at HD.


That should change when Harvey makes land, I see it's now a Cat 4..... Hope you have plenty of water and your rented skid has AC along with the pontoon option....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> That should change when Harvey makes land, I see it's now a Cat 4..... Hope you have plenty of water and your rented skid has AC along with the pontoon option....


I hate being right, the worst part is no one would bet me it would go Cat 4, easy money would have been nice.

This is going to suck, probably one of the worst events I've ever done. Let the 18 hour days start now.......ya really should get snapchat just to see all the stupid **** that happens!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Poor thing.......I really feel bad for you


thank you


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I hate being right, the worst part is no one would bet me it would go Cat 4, easy money would have been nice.
> 
> This is going to suck, probably one of the worst events I've ever done. Let the 18 hour days start now.......ya really should get snapchat just to see all the stupid **** that happens!!!


My phone has the Face Time, never heard of the Snapchat...... Besides some to the pic and vids you send oot are a little racy and wouldn't want to see what you'd do with the Snapchat......:laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Only if this 50 inches of rain was snow.......

I got a beginning budget of 2.5M to spend......oh yeah. My new 550.been thru some deep stuff, my personal truck'is on the way down here, need more ground clearance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If 50" of rain was snow...it would be literally EPIC.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50" of rain.


JDG wood need scuba gear......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> JDG wood need scuba gear......


That deepwater gear...with the tri-mix.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That deepwater gear...with the tri-mix.


 Better to play et safe....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If 50" of rain was snow...it would be literally EPIC.


Its already pretty epic. I think I heard the news say it will be the most rain fall in one storm ever.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On one of our jobs there is to be believed a deceased body in one of the elevators that's underwater still.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> On one of our jobs there is to be believed a deceased body in one of the elevators that's underwater still.


I did a recovery from a drowning in a river back in the 80's, water does some bizarre things to the human body.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> On one of our jobs there is to be believed a deceased body in one of the elevators that's underwater still.


The old saying pics or it didnt happen does not apply here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The old saying pics or it didnt happen does not apply here.


Weak stomach???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weak stomach???


Respect...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Respect...


What's that????....


----------



## BossPlow2010

1olddogtwo said:


> On one of our jobs there is to be believed a deceased body in one of the elevators that's underwater still.


That's not good.
On so many levels!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> What's that????....


I have more respect for the dead than I do most of the living.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> The old saying pics or it didnt happen does not apply here.


Life has its ups and downs...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Life has its ups and downs...


I was thinking of an Aerosmith song, but wasn't sure if it was in good taste.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking of an Aerosmith song, but wasn't sure if it was in good taste.


Ya you don't want to be pushing people's buttons when it comes to elevators...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Respect...


After dealing with death frequently as a firefighter, you have to joke about it otherwise you'd lose your mind. Sounds cruel and rude or disgusting, but there wouldn't be many cops, fireman or medics left to do their jobs if it didn't happen.

And if you think that's bad, you should talk to the dude that picks up the bodies for the county ME. Talk aboot a crappy job.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

32* in Marquette Mi. this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Kool.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Kool.....


Literally...


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have more respect for the dead than I do most of the living.


Does Oomkes top this list.

***Post of the year***


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Does Oomkes top this list.
> 
> ***Post of the year***


If that's the post of the year, better pull the plug on plowsite.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> If that's the post of the year, better pull the plug on plowsite.


Watch your tone and direction with that statement. Surely the latter is a revocable offense of your membership hear


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002 said:


> Watch your tone and direction with that statement. Surely the latter is a revocable offense of your membership hear


Lower expectations equals more volume, in sum industries it's all about the numbers not quality..,


----------



## TheXpress2002

BUFF said:


> Lower expectations equals more volume, in sum industries it's all about the numbers not quality..,


So in summary his 13,850 posts are complete dog shi


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> So in summary his 13,850 posts are complete dog shi


Now drop the Mic......Lololololol


----------



## Mike_PS

Ok guys, enough with trying to get personal and/or attack one another


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If that's the post of the year, better pull the plug on plowsite.


Where's Defcon at, never mind I will say it. Mind your own bobber.


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002 said:


> So in summary his 13,850 posts are complete dog shi


Understatement and post of the year.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Understatement and post of the year.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Poor Marci......Now he is gonna have a Tantrum and go silent......It's a Win-Win for everyone


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Understatement and post of the year.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Ewe 2 shuud take da big kahunas advice.

And more like JA post of the year.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe 2 shuud take da big kahunas advice.


If looking for a surfing mentor I would......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Ok guys, enough with trying to get personal and/or attack one another


No attacks.

137% scarcasm.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Leaves are turning


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> Leaves are turning


witch direction......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> witch direction......


Up...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Up...


Fascinating....... Ours oot here are only getting yellow.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a beautiful 41° ootside. Refrigerators in Texas probably aren't that cool.


----------



## Defcon 5

Got that beat


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Got that beat
> 
> View attachment 173181


File footage.

I saw that pic in the middle of the heat wave this summer.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> File footage.
> 
> I saw that pic in the middle of the heat wave this summer.


I don't recall that....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that....


Shocking!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a beautiful 41° ootside. Refrigerators in Texas probably aren't that cool.


It's been stupid here with the humidity and Heat...... The traffic is worse than New York City.

I should be demobilizing this weekend to beautiful sunny Florida.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> It's been stupid here with the humidity and Heat...... The traffic is worse than New York City.
> 
> I should be demobilizing this weekend to beautiful sunny Florida.


At least you'll have a breeze there.


----------



## BUFF

Had 52* in the bathroom this morning.









Was 45* ootside at home but a mile down the road in a river valley et was
41*










Smoke from fires in NW Colo, Idaho and MT and lingering around and producing some really cool colors at sunrise and sunset.
The moon this am as it was going behind the front range today. You can't tell by the pic but it was orange


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/09/04/ask-ellen-why-is-our-moon-red/

It was pretty cool to see it that orange.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/09/04/ask-ellen-why-is-our-moon-red/
> 
> It was pretty cool to see it that orange.
> 
> View attachment 173200


Yeah pretty mulch like that.....
BTW you seem to be extremely helpful today....... new meds?


----------



## Defcon 5

He is excited because it's Ventrac Day at the Compound tomorrow....Im Bizzie of course


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He is excited because it's Ventrac Day at the Compound tomorrow....Im Bizzie of course


The Clydesdales have been cancelled...beer trucks sent back to their regular routes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> BTW you seem to be extremely helpful today....... new meds?


I'm always helpful...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Clydesdales have been cancelled...beer trucks sent back to their regular routes.


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood


No Ventrac swag for you either.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Got that beat
> 
> View attachment 173181


You hanging around my ex wife? She's about that cold.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> No Ventrac swag for you either.


Whatever.....


----------



## Freshwater

Never in my life have I seen a hurricane suck the water out to sea, like a tsunami...
This is unbelievable to watch unfold.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

try being in one, this is my 30th


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> try being in one, this is my 30th


Nobuddy likes a bragger...


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> try being in one, this is my 30th


No thanks... 
Watching vid of the islands get smashed at 180 was just unreal.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> try being in one, this is my 30th


Sure


----------



## Freshwater

Similar pattern, what was winter of 2010-2011 like?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We were informed of an upcoming "EPIC WINTER".

However, no years were provided. 

Pretty sure '10-'11 was fairly EPIC. Seems like it was a 100"+ for us.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were informed of an upcoming "EPIC WINTER".
> 
> However, no years were provided.
> 
> Pretty sure '10-'11 was fairly EPIC. Seems like it was a 100"+ for us.


I think we were in the high 60" that year.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We were in the upper 40's in Athens that winter. Quick check with a friend (yes, I do have one or two) shows Wooster was in the low 60's. 

That's a bit more than I'd like, but I'd rather have that than the last 2 seasons.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were informed of an upcoming "EPIC WINTER".
> 
> However, no years were provided.
> 
> Pretty sure '10-'11 was fairly EPIC. Seems like it was a 100"+ for us.


For here


----------



## JMHConstruction

We cleared 41.25" that season... 

May not sound like much to you guys, but it's more than double our averages, and 15 times what we got last year. I didn't sleep much for a few days, but it was worth it..payuppayup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I want snow:

Mostly Cloudy

93°F

34°C

*Humidity* 46%
*Wind Speed* W 5 mph
*Barometer* 30.01 in (1015.7 mb)
*Dewpoint* 69°F (21°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Heat Index* 98°F (37°C)
*Last update* 21 Sep 3:53 pm ED


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Been awhile since we've had a bunch of Clippers.

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2017/09/an_alberta_clipper_winter_may.html#incart_river_index


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I love Clippers. I'd rather have a foot of Clipper snow than 3 inches of southern moisture snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

92 today suppose to 90 tomorrow and Sat and 88 Sun and Mon. Gotta love the middle of July.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I want snow:
> 
> Mostly Cloudy
> 
> 93°F
> 
> 34°C
> 
> *Humidity* 46%
> *Wind Speed* W 5 mph
> *Barometer* 30.01 in (1015.7 mb)
> *Dewpoint* 69°F (21°C)
> *Visibility* 10.00 mi
> *Heat Index* 98°F (37°C)
> *Last update* 21 Sep 3:53 pm ED


It'll bee snowing at aboot 8k feet over the weekend oot here, I'll send you pics....
Currently 83*, 11% humidity, 27*DP, a little warm in the sun but in the shade not tooooo bad.
KC this morning @ 7am was 79* and probably equal humidity, yesterday it was in the 90's and I have no idea how people deal with it. The standing joke was "it's a dry swamp"....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> 92 today suppose to 90 tomorrow and Sat and 88 Sun and Mon. Gotta love the middle of July.


Spent the most of the day chopping silage...chopper outside showed 86* from about 1030 till 4 when I got out to come help the warden prepare for the upcoming "festivities"

That's too damn hot for any time in September.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Spent the most of the day chopping silage...chopper outside showed 86* from about 1030 till 4 when I got out to come help the warden prepare for the upcoming "festivities"
> 
> That's too damn hot for any time in September.


Still using my swimming pool. I might run the heater for a couple days the end of next week just to say I got a swim in in Oct. I have never used it this late before.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Walk out of hotel here in the morning.....it's in the 80's with 80% H

If I go to Puerto Rico.....oh boy

The good news is I have 4700 pounds of ice in my office


----------



## Defcon 5

Let me guess...YOU "own" a ship also...The S.S. Serv-pro and your gonna float on over to Puerto Rico...Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Let me guess...YOU "own" a ship also...The S.S. Serv-pro and your gonna float on over to Puerto Rico...Sure


Thank you for letting me know it was hot today, I hadn't noticed.

Also for informing me it was a bad choice to wear your long John's today.

Both items were very appreciated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Let me guess...YOU "own" a ship also...The S.S. Serv-pro and your gonna float on over to Puerto Rico...Sure


Why own......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thank you for letting me know it was hot today, I hadn't noticed.
> 
> Also for informing me it was a bad choice to wear your long John's today.
> 
> Both items were very appreciated.


Your Welcome....


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Why own......
> 
> View attachment 173439
> 
> 
> View attachment 173440


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5

Btw....Its gonna be Hot again Friday...Gonna go with the lined Carharts instead of Longjohns...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Your going to need a big mop when that 4700 lbs of ice melts.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your going to need a big mop when that 4700 lbs of ice melts.


Don't worry...He has a whole semi full of Mops...Maybe even a wet-dry vac also


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't worry...He has a whole semi full of Mops...Maybe even a wet-dry vac also


That much ice he might need a snorkel to.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> That much ice he might need a snorkel to.


I'm sure he owns a snorkel company also...If not they will just fly one in for $250k


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure he owns a snorkel company also...If not they will just fly one in for $250k


As long as the snorkel didnt have fuel or batteries and they would need 1-2 days to re-locate the aircraft to the snokels position...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Typo...47,000lbs

4700 bags.

The trailer is set at 15F......the perfect office


----------



## Mark Oomkes

95 fracking degrees 3 days in a row......at the END of September.

Cold front can't get here fast enough.

And a little tidbit of weather trivia:

http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/09/23/heat-in-the-great-lakes-snow-out-west/









The top pic. is snow on the ground this AM at Yellowstone N. P. Much of the park is covered with snow this AM.

 This map shows where there is snow on the ground this (Sat.) am - that represents 5% of the contiguous U.S. While I can't confirm this…I'll assume that's a record amount of the U.S. with snow on the ground on any 9/23. I can look back to 2003 and most years it's at 0.0% on 9/23.

 A solid snow cover is reported at the Logan Pass Parking Lot in Glacier N.P. Back in 2009, a scientist speculated that because of "global warming" the glaciers in Glacier Nat. Park could be gone by 2020 - he may have to push that date back a few months.

 This pic. was June 2, 2017 taken by a crew that was clearing a road of snow. On the far left you can see some pretty big drifts remaining at the Logan Pass Visitor's Center. Last year was a big year for snow in the park and throughout much of the West. Here's pics. of very heavy snow near Glacier N.P. last February.

 Here's the Sat. AM Arctic snow cover map - note the amount of snow on the ground already in Siberia. There is a correlation between early snow cover in Siberia and cold/snowy winters in the Great Lakes and Northeast U.S. (I just sent in my $$ for my snowplow service for the winter).

 This is North American sea ice. The extent is greater now than the 10-year average.


----------



## Freshwater

Smell of burning leaves and 95 degrees. Does make a strange pair...


----------



## BUFF

Old Faithful

https://www.nps.gov/features/yell/webcam/oldFaithfulStreaming.html


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> 95 fracking degrees 3 days in a row......at the END of September.
> 
> Cold front can't get here fast enough.
> 
> And a little tidbit of weather trivia:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/09/23/heat-in-the-great-lakes-snow-out-west/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top pic. is snow on the ground this AM at Yellowstone N. P. Much of the park is covered with snow this AM.
> 
> This map shows where there is snow on the ground this (Sat.) am - that represents 5% of the contiguous U.S. While I can't confirm this…I'll assume that's a record amount of the U.S. with snow on the ground on any 9/23. I can look back to 2003 and most years it's at 0.0% on 9/23.
> 
> A solid snow cover is reported at the Logan Pass Parking Lot in Glacier N.P. Back in 2009, a scientist speculated that because of "global warming" the glaciers in Glacier Nat. Park could be gone by 2020 - he may have to push that date back a few months.
> 
> This pic. was June 2, 2017 taken by a crew that was clearing a road of snow. On the far left you can see some pretty big drifts remaining at the Logan Pass Visitor's Center. Last year was a big year for snow in the park and throughout much of the West. Here's pics. of very heavy snow near Glacier N.P. last February.
> 
> Here's the Sat. AM Arctic snow cover map - note the amount of snow on the ground already in Siberia. There is a correlation between early snow cover in Siberia and cold/snowy winters in the Great Lakes and Northeast U.S. (I just sent in my $$ for my snowplow service for the winter).
> 
> This is North American sea ice. The extent is greater now than the 10-year average.


Who do you think you are taking over the weather. Is your name Ryan?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Who do you think you are taking over the weather. Is your name Ryan?


Last year he was talking about early snow in Russia (Siberia) and some professor that he reads up on and look where that got us....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Last year he was talking about early snow in Russia (Siberia) and some professor that he reads up on and look where that got us....


FWIW, Ryan is posting while seriously intoxicated.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, Ryan is posting while seriously intoxicated.


I know, he was asking if your name was Ryan and it clearly says Mark...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know, he was asking if your name was Ryan and it clearly says Mark...


LMAO....


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know, he was asking if your name was Ryan and it clearly says Mark...


Sarcasm.

Pure scarcasm.


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> Last year he was talking about early snow in Russia (Siberia) and some professor that he reads up on and look where that got us....


Last year forecasting wise was worse than Mark trying to plant mums.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Sarcasm.
> 
> Pure scarcasm.


If we keep it up MJD will appear like magic...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> If we keep it up MJD will appear like magic...


As long as we don't start calling each other Morons or Idiots....I think we are ok


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> If we keep it up MJD will appear like magic...


Full blown OT.

Also it is the truth. Can you picture Mark planting mums?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Full blown OT.
> 
> Also it is the truth. Can you picture Mark planting mums?


I can picture him telling someone to plant them, atleast thats what I would do.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> Full blown OT.
> 
> Also it is the truth. Can you picture Mark planting mums?


I would plant them if I could use his new loader to do it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ventrac has a Mum planting attachment


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Ventrac has a Mum planting attachment


.......Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Too many mums going on in my head, I keep hearing Stewie from family guy. Mum,mum mother, mommy, mum.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Defcon 5 said:


> Ventrac has a Mum planting attachment


That reminds me, I saw a guy mowing with one today. Thought of you....in a non-creepy way of course...


----------



## Defcon 5

JMHConstruction said:


> That reminds me, I saw a guy mowing with one today. Thought of you....in a manly way of course...


Kinda Creepy.....


----------



## JMHConstruction

There I fixed itThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

White line was down to aboot 7500' when the clouds broke this am, had 28* and ice from the rain yesterday at home this morning @ 5am


----------



## BUFF

http://arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/snow-conditions/web-cams.aspx
People were Skiing today if they were willing to hike up the hill.


----------



## Herm Witte

BUFF said:


> http://arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/snow-conditions/web-cams.aspx
> People were Skiing today if they were willing to hike up the hill.


I miss being out there. We skied Copper and Keystone for years. The kids skied Arapahoe as well.


----------



## BUFF

Herm Witte said:


> I miss being out there. We skied Copper and Keystone for years. The kids skied Arapahoe as well.


A Basin was my favorite place, we'd bring a cooler and grill for tailgating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/2017-2018-us-winter-forecast/70002894


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/2017-2018-us-winter-forecast/70002894


So what's the stripe running through western Mt, diagonally across Wyo and into eastern Co.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Transition region....And I'm the Monkey...Atleast I can read a weather map


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/2017-2018-us-winter-forecast/70002894


You know, because they're so accurate at what's going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> You know, because they're so accurate at what's going to happen tomorrow.


Or today or an hour ago. 
I'll never forget the Superbowl Sunday storm. 16.7 inches officially at the airport, they never changed the forecast from 6-8in for the first 8 hours of snowfall. We already had 11in down.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/2017-2018-us-winter-forecast/70002894


That's it. I quit


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Transition region....And I'm the Monkey...Atleast I can read a weather map


So depending on the jet stream....


----------



## TheXpress2002

Joe Bastardi put this oot....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> So depending on the jet stream....


I'm afraid to answer this question due to the fact you might take it as childish and Report me to MJD....


----------



## Freshwater

TheXpress2002 said:


> Joe Bastardi put this oot....
> 
> View attachment 173622


Did he leave out MICHIGAN? Or Are we look out, or in and out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Did he leave out MICHIGAN? Or Are we look out, or in and out?


Why don't you tell us Mr. Weather Guru....


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why don't you tell us Mr. Weather Guru....


No not me, I was just asking cause it's blank.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> No not me, I was just asking cause it's blank.


Oops...thought I was quoting Ryan...my apologies.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm afraid to answer this question due to the fact you might take it as childish and Report me to MJD....


Never been one to seek help for something I'm fully capable of taking care of myself...

Having a taste of Indian summer the next couple of days.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Never been one to seek help for something I'm fully capable of taking care of myself...
> 
> Having a taste of Indian summer the next couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 173628


SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oops...thought I was quoting Ryan...my apologies.


Lol, no problem... I too would like to hear Ryan's thoughts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Lol, no problem... I too would like to hear Ryan's thoughts.


I wouldn't...I hear them far too often already.

And most of them are slurred.


----------



## Defcon 5

At this time of night...Ryans thoughts are fueled by Bourbon and his spelling is like a 3 year old


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> At this time of night...Ryans thoughts are fueled by Bourbon and his spelling is like a 3 year old


Lies all lies.

Give me another hour.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Lies all lies.
> 
> Give me another hour.


Isn't that cute...MJD and his under sheriff Buffy liked your post Ryan


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't that cute...MJD and his under sheriff Buffy liked your post Ryan


Your tone have a hint of bitterness and a touch of jealousness.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Your tone have a hint of bitterness and a touch of jealousness.


None of the above...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't that cute...MJD and his under sheriff Buffy liked your post Ryan


 Yep I'm busted...... I'm on GVM's payroll...


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002 said:


> Your tone have a hint of bitterness and a touch of jealousness.


Sobriety and nicotine withdraws....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Yep I'm busted...... I'm on GVM's payroll...


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Your tone have a hint of bitterness and a touch of jealousness.


You really think he's jealous of someone who looks like Chewbacca???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> You really think he's jealous of someone who looks like Chewbacca???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You really think he's jealous of someone who looks like Chewbacca???


ets Sasquatch....


----------



## Defcon 5

That's Marks hand....Thats when we paid you a visit at your "Office".....The Tilted Kilt


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> That's Marks hand....Thats when we paid you a visit at your "Office".....The Tilted Kilt


That explains small hand


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't that cute...MJD and his under sheriff Buffy liked your post Ryan


MJD is just beyond thrilled Sandbox boy with his minuscule attention span is occupied here rather than spewing his useless rhetoric elsewhere.


----------



## Defcon 5

Who is sandbox boy??...The only one I see spewing Rhetoric is you....Bourbon Boy


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> That explains small hand


Are you insinuating something???


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you insinuating something???


Never......


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Who is sandbox boy??...The only one I see spewing Rhetoric is you....Bourbon Boy


Have you googled Rhetoric yet?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Have you googled Rhetoric yet?


Don't need to....Daughter is still up


----------



## BUFF

1st snow on the Front Range today, got aboot 1.5" on the grass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 1st snow on the Front Range today, got aboot 1.5" on the grass.
> 
> View attachment 173692


Understood...pics oar et dint hapin


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...pics oar et dint hapin












From my uncle in MB Wyo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's better...


----------



## BUFF

Understood


----------



## Freshwater

We get this same storm every year, about oct10-14 or so. Rain wind, whole trees drop their leaves in a day. I'm always mad about getting a late start closing ponds, not so much this year. Still 80% green around here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> We get this same storm every year, about oct10-14 or so. Rain wind, whole trees drop their leaves in a day. I'm always mad about getting a late start closing ponds, not so much this year. Still 80% green around here.


It's raining there?
Bone dry at Merriman and 96 :laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Rained in Lapeer all day.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Copious amount of rain of epically biblical proportions.


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Copious amount of rain of epically biblical proportions.


Literally Epic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Copious amount of rain of epically biblical proportions.


What bible are you reading?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> What bible are you reading?


Not sure, but if anyone needs an ark built, I Noah guy..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Finally starting to feel like fall around here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> Finally starting to feel like fall around here.


Agreed only 86 with a real feel of 94.... refreshing


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Agreed only 86 with a real feel of 94.... refreshing
> 
> View attachment 173844


Down in Naples Mopping up for the rich people??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Down in Naples Mopping up for the rich people??


Hell ya...they pay well.


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo said:


> Hell ya...they pay well.


My cousin lives outside of there. Owns an electrician company. If you see a tool installing generators, tell him I said hi.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Noaa out...

http://www.noaa.gov/media-release/u...ct-cooler-wetter-north-and-warmer-drier-south


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks like I won't bother this year...Thanks for the Update Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Noaa out...
> 
> http://www.noaa.gov/media-release/u...ct-cooler-wetter-north-and-warmer-drier-south


And in other news the pope is Catholic and bears do crap in the woods.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NOAA's precipitation probability forecast for December 2017 to February 2018.(NOAA/ Mark Torregrossa - MLive)

4.3k shares

By Mark Torregrossa

[email protected]

NOAA released the 2017-2018 winter outlook today. The official forecast puts Michigan in the heart of an active storm track this winter.

An active storm track through Michigan and the Great Lakes usually adds up to above average snowfall. Of course it is possible some of the active storms could pull warm air north with the storm, and bring some winter rain.

The image above is the precipitation forecast for December 2017, January 2018 and February 2018. It's a probabilistic forecast showing which areas are most likely to be wetter or drier than the long-term average.

There are some parts of the U.S. where there are no hints as to precipitation conditions this winter.

Here is the winter temperature forecast:

NOAA temperature probability forecast for December 2017 to February 2018.
In NOAA's winter forecast, Michigan lies in a region where temperatures are not pointing in a certain direction. NOAA actually gives Michigan an equal chance of having normal, colder than normal or warmer than normal temperatures.

At the same time, there is much higher confidence that the southern U.S. will be warmer than average this winter. There is also some confidence the northern Plains and northern Rockies will be colder than average.

The interesting part of Michigan's winter forecast is the expectation of a storm track through the Ohio Valley. A storm center moving through the Ohio Valley puts Michigan on the cold side of the storm, meaning snow. It also would put Michigan in the heaviest swath of snow with any given storm.

If storm systems often take a track through the Ohio Valley this winter, Michigan will get plenty of snow. Michigan could also get plenty of slop with the expected track. Slop would be wet snow, freezing rain, sleet and rain.

NOAA's Mike Halpert, from the Climate Prediction Center, tells me the winter forecast is centered around a weak La Nina occurring during winter. Halpert says the typical storm track during a La Nina doesn't track along the East Coast, and is more likely to come up the Ohio Valley.



La Nina chance increasing and our winter heat bill may follow

Five past winters compare to what may be coming.

Halpert also says if La Nina fizzles and ends, an updated winter forecast could be much different. Right now NOAA doesn't expect a drastic change in the La Nina situation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

^^^^^>>>>>^^^^^<<<<<<

So what you trying to say


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter is coming...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is coming...


You know, I heard that a few days ago...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is coming...


Unless you live in Kansas, then it's apparently a flip of the coin.... again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a little dry...wish we could get some rain.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a little dry...wish we could get some rain.


Seems you have plenty of rain and need to go to rehab.......









Mean while oot west it's dry with possibility of snow Thursday night and again for Holloweiny


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a little dry...wish we could get some rain.


Look on the bright side, you can finally enter the wet t-shirt contest you were talking about


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Look on the bright side, you can finally enter the wet t-shirt contest you were talking about


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Seems you have plenty of rain and need to go to rehab.......


Apparently we blew past the previous record for wettest October sometime mid morning...it has been raining biblically epically copiously since. Literally!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


>


Let's keep it on topic fellas...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just checked....9" so far this month. All in about 5 days....I might need oldmop soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just checked....9" so far this month. All in about 5 days....I might need oldmop soon.


You'll need to wait your turn I'm my way back to Houston then back to Florida.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> You'll need to wait your turn I'm my way back to Houston then back to Florida.


You going to get to plow any snow this winter?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I seriously doubt it, one of the Florida project is scheduled to go through April, one in Houston till January, I don't even want to think about Puerto Rico what a headache that's been plus we started California on the wildfires, and the hospital in Ohio.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> You'll need to wait your turn I'm my way back to Houston then back to Florida.


Understood


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Let's keep it on topic fellas...


Don't have to do that in a OT Thread........:hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I seriously doubt it, one of the Florida project is scheduled to go through April, one in Houston till January, I don't even want to think about Puerto Rico what a headache that's been plus we started California on the wildfires, and the hospital in Ohio.


Was talking to my mom last night and she said Naples and Everglades got hammered along with the Keys.

I'd mulch rather deal with wildfire clean up than flooding.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just checked....9" so far this month. All in about 5 days....I might need oldmop soon.


9" is aboot our annual rain fall. You better stay oof the skid till the water recedes...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> I seriously doubt it, one of the Florida project is scheduled to go through April, one in Houston till January, I don't even want to think about Puerto Rico what a headache that's been plus we started California on the wildfires, and the hospital in Ohio.


I hope you have a teletransporter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 9" is aboot our annual rain fall. You better stay oof the skid till the water recedes...


Sure


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure


What


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Wow, Almost 30ft waves on the great lakes.
http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/10/24/biggest-wave-ever-on-the-great-lakes/


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wow, Almost 30ft waves on the great lakes.
> http://woodtv.com/blog/2017/10/24/biggest-wave-ever-on-the-great-lakes/


I guess the lakes were trying to talk to each other, but they Couldn't talk, so they just waved.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I guess the lakes were trying to talk to each other, but they Couldn't talk, so they just waved.


Thats pretty bad..... dont try getting into stand up...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Thats pretty bad..... dont try getting into stand up...


No need to be a ***** about it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> No need to be a ***** about it


Take it to www.reallybadpuns.com


----------



## BUFF

Sunny, 70*, clear today and snow in the morning....









Mother nature sure is a bi-polar....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it to www.reallybadpuns.com


Keep it on topic fella....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS

Ok guys, enough with the language, getting around the filters...please and thanks


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That filter thing? Yeah I dont have one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That filter thing? Yeah I dont have one.


Your liver is shot too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Keep it on topic fella....Thumbs Up


Wattever....go watch sum korn grow.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That filter thing? Yeah I dont have one.


Heck I even I have one....... It's a little coarse and 6" river rock can pass through et....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Ok guys, enough with the language, getting around the filters...please and thanks


Mark has no filters.....lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wattever....go watch sum korn grow.


Watching korn grow is a great pass time in the Korn belt. You grab a 30pack of Bush La'ta a comfy chair and watch the show.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like snow in the U.P.


----------



## Defcon 5

Man your Battle Stations.....Code Red!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Light Rain

45°F

7°C

*Humidity* 68%
*Wind Speed* W 15 G 31 mph
*Barometer* 29.57 in (1001.7 mb)
*Dewpoint* 35°F (2°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Wind Chill* 38°F (3°C)
*Last update* 30 Oct 2:53 pm EDT

It's feeling like November.


----------



## BUFF

low 30's with small bands of Mtn affect coming through


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its cold and damp here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Cold and Grapple here....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had accumulating thunder grapple for a few minutes.


----------



## DeVries

Sure does feel like November in these parts too. Not mentally ready for snow yet.


----------



## BUFF

Typical Co weather, Temps are up and down like our skyline......
Was high 60's yesterday and was sweating pretty good while doing clean ups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumour on the playground is Gaylord had 8" yesterday. 

I wonder if Lowe's got plowed.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is Gaylord had 8" yesterday.
> 
> I wonder if Lowe's got plowed.


Gaylord......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Gaylord......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Always wondered that same thing...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is Gaylord had 8" yesterday.
> 
> I wonder if Lowe's got plowed.


I sure hope so....Did you know they get 150"+ of snow a year?...That's a Copious amount...Literally


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I sure hope so....Did you know they get 150"+ of snow a year?...That's a Copious amount...Literally


A min of 200" is required to be a copious amount


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is Gaylord had 8" yesterday.
> 
> I wonder if Lowe's got plowed.


It's always snowing in Gaylord. I think they light off their fireworks on fourth of july then go back to plowing.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> It's always snowing in Gaylord. I think they light off their fireworks on fourth of july then go back to plowing.


I've snowmobiled on the 4th of July a couple times , on snow not water skipping or grass dragging


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Starting to rain again.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Starting to rain again.


Did you pre-treat for it


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> A min of 200" is required to be a copious amount


Is that in writing somewhere??...If not we are sticking to 150" for the copious classification


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that in writing somewhere??...If not we are sticking to 150" for the copious classification


I dont think we are going to have to worry if its wriiten or not around here.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont think we are going to have to worry if its wriiten or not around here.


Agreed.....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that in writing somewhere??...If not we are sticking to 150" for the copious classification


It is............ Once I'm done wordsmithing


----------



## Freshwater

Yeah it had to snow almost everyday for us to get 94" here.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Starting to rain again.


Makes for some grouchy employees.


----------



## Landgreen

Kalkaska and Gaylord are lake effect hellholes.

West of me can get nasty too.


----------



## Freshwater

It's crazy how inconsistent that map looks. It would make more sense in my mind to see more snow at the shore then less and less as you go inland. That never seems the case though, even down by mark.

Even petosky gets killed...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Kalkaska and Gaylord are lake effect hellholes.
> 
> West of me can get nasty too.
> 
> View attachment 174262


I thought the keweenaw got closer to 250


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I thought the keweenaw got closer to 250


Pretty sure they do. That map above dont show the keweenaw.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Pretty sure they do. That map above dont show the keweenaw.


lol you're right, I misinterpreted Whitefish point as the keweenaw


----------



## Landgreen

https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Michigan/annual-snowfall.php#d

Houghton gets their fair share. Might be other spots on the Keewanaw that get a little more.


----------



## Freshwater

Interesting... seems el nino is gone after all...
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/11/01/global-temperature-continues-to-cool/


----------



## BUFF

Weather forecasting skills this year are on par with previous years.....
Forecast for last night was a chance of snow with no accumulation.









Guess "accumulation" means something different in the weather bizz...
I got aboot 5" on blacktop by me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Weather forecasting skills this year are on par with previous years.....
> Forecast for last night was a chance of snow with no accumulation.
> View attachment 174423
> 
> 
> Guess "accumulation" means something different in the weather bizz...
> I got aboot 5" on blacktop by me.


At least the only thing you have to worry about now is will the quad start to plow your driveway...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> At least the only thing you have to worry about now is will the quad start to plow your driveway...


Yes indeed Thumbs Up
I also have a K-5 with a Meyer straight blade for a backup.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like a winning combination....


----------



## BUFF

Pretty nice weather for the weak


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like we will get cleanups and our extry werk dun this fall. 

Great weather last weak and at least all of this weak. Maybe even next as well.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like we will get cleanups and our extry werk dun this fall.
> 
> Great weather last weak and at least all of this weak. Maybe even next as well.


What about the week-weak after that??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What about the week-weak after that??


I have a call in to the weather guru\drunk\Ryan...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like we will get cleanups and our extry werk dun this fall.
> 
> Great weather last weak and at least all of this weak. Maybe even next as well.


Snow next week?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Snow next week?


I spoke too soon...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I spoke too soon...


You just completed step one........ elebin more to go.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You just completed step one........ elebin more to go.....


I don't have a problem...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have a problem...


Let me guess....... Everyone else duz......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Let me guess....... Everyone else duz......


Sure...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Ewe too eh


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Near hurricane force wind in the Keweenaw.
http://www.mlive.com/weather/index...._week_topped_by_hurri.html#incart_river_index


----------



## Defcon 5

Surfs up......


----------



## Defcon 5

We should have Buffy coming on here soon to tell us how he had a "Buddy" use a cell phone case to ride 90mph winds over the Rockeys and land safely in the Old Chub Brewery parking lot....:waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> We should have Buffy coming on here soon to tell us how he had a "Buddy" use a cell phone case to ride 90mph winds over the Rockeys and land safely in the Old Chub Brewery parking lot....:waving:


Thats just an everyday breeze out there.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> We should have Buffy coming on here soon to tell us how he had a "Buddy" use a cell phone case to ride 90mph winds over the Rockeys and land safely in the Old Chub Brewery parking lot....:waving:


I do have footage....... but what I was that guy...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> I do have footage....... but what I was that guy...


That's quite the mental video playing in my head...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's quite the mental video playing in my head...


Dude really..... show some dignity.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Dude really..... show some dignity.....:laugh::laugh:


For some reason all I'm seeing is an 8' tall burley fella trying to ride one of those 90cc quads meant for little kids...

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> We should have Buffy coming on here soon to tell us how he had a "Buddy" use a cell phone case to ride 90mph winds over the Rockeys and land safely in the Old Chub Brewery parking lot....:waving:


Soooooooo bitter......... Life and it's experiences are what ewe make of them. I've been lucky and done a lot.
I have a philosophy of, grab life and opportunity by it's horns and make the best of it. Sometimes you get thrown and eat dirt but other times it pays dividends, just make sure the risk you take is calculated and your willing to take the risk. Life is not aboot sitting on the porch drinking fuds and puffing on gags yelling at people walking on you lawn.....








All though if I lived in suburba with nothing else to do I'd probably do the same but with a mini gun or a belt feed 60.......


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> For some reason all I'm seeing is an 8' tall burley fella trying to ride one of those 90cc quads meant for little kids...
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


Think Shriners in the little cars in a 4th oh July parade...... or monkey hosing a football...... the choice is yours.
BTW I'm only 6'8"


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Think Shriners in the little cars in a 4th oh July parade...... or monkey hosing a football...... the choice is yours.
> BTW I'm only 6'8"


For someone my size, the difference between 6'8" and 8' isn't really noticeable...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> For someone my size, the difference between 6'8" and 8' isn't really noticeable...


On my side of the spectrum anything under 5' 8" is a trip hazard .......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> For someone my size, the difference between 6'8" and 8' isn't really noticeable...


6'8 is not only a good height, but it's a good number too- because at 69, you have to turn around


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> 6'8 is not only a good height, but it's a good number too- because at 69, you have to turn around


Better be careful...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> 6'8 is not only a good height, but it's a good number too- because at 69, you have to turn around


Actually 6'5" is aboot the high end ewe really want to be. Mulch more depending on your build becomes a real issue for every day things. I have a 40" inseam, 38" waist, 20" neck and 40" sleeve length, try finding clothes. Vehicle's and furniture are another problem along with Flying and any other thing sized for the "average person" are issue's. But hey it is was it is and I've found most chicks dig it........ Another down fall is little people with a few too many drinks tend to want to prove a point. I've had more problems with little guys in bars than larger people. Being 6'8" and 295" little people do stand a chance if I was to cut loose on them. I'd be like an adult whopping up on a grade school size kid. I take the high road and try to defuse the situation but some times they pursue it and they end up getting squashed like a bug, Not a good thing but they brought in on....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Actually 6'5" is aboot the high end ewe really want to be. Mulch more depending on your build becomes a real issue for every day things. I have a 40" inseam, 38" waist, 20" neck and 40" sleeve length, try finding clothes. Vehicle's and furniture are another problem along with Flying and any other thing sized for the "average person" are issue's. But hey it is was it is and I've found most chicks dig it........ Another down fall is little people with a few too many drinks tend to want to prove a point. I've had more problems with little guys in bars than larger people. Being 6'8" and 295" little people do stand a chance if I was to cut loose on them. I'd be like an adult whopping up on a grade school size kid. I take the high road and try to defuse the situation but some times they pursue it and they end up getting squashed like a bug, Not a good thing but they brought in on....


I'm 6'4 myself, I know what you mean by tough to find clothes, tight sitting on a plane (exit rows as well as first class is worth it)

One thing that you should keep
In mind when you're getting pissed at people at the bar "what would @Michael J. Donovan do"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pull out his pocket keyboard and beat you up with it?


----------



## BossPlow2010

1olddogtwo said:


> Pull out his pocket keyboard and beat you up with it?


No silly, he would delete the patron from the bar and lock it


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm 6'4 myself, I know what you mean by tough to find clothes, tight sitting on a plane (exit rows as well as first class is worth it)
> 
> One thing that you should keep
> In mind when you're getting pissed at people at the bar "what would @Michael J. Donovan do"


My boy is 19 and 6'5/ 245# and tell him to be thankful he's aboot done growing vertically.

When I'm getting pissed the last thing I think of is what would MJD do (sorry Michael it is what it is). I take the high road unless there's no other option. If that doesn't work then it's show time.....



1olddogtwo said:


> Pull out his pocket keyboard and beat you up with it?





BossPlow2010 said:


> No silly, he would delete the patron from the bar and lock it


Well it's kind of a hybrid approach. Today I stopped by to meet up with some buddys for a few Old Chubs (micro brew) on the way home and there was enough stools at the bar to seat all of us in a group. I'm pretty well known in the bar by the bartenders ( the pour a beer when the see me walk in and have in hand when I sit down) along woht th regulars and today I asked the bartender to cut oof the interlopers so we could have there seats, she accommodated my request and we all had a seat at the bar within aboot 5 min of them getting there tab. Could be called a wanker move but I've been called worst.... Yes she was taken care of as always and it's good to have people skills.....


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Actually 6'5" is aboot the high end ewe really want to be. Mulch more depending on your build becomes a real issue for every day things. I have a 40" inseam, 38" waist, 20" neck and 40" sleeve length, try finding clothes. Vehicle's and furniture are another problem along with Flying and any other thing sized for the "average person" are issue's. But hey it is was it is and I've found most chicks dig it........ Another down fall is little people with a few too many drinks tend to want to prove a point. I've had more problems with little guys in bars than larger people. Being 6'8" and 295" little people do stand a chance if I was to cut loose on them. I'd be like an adult whopping up on a grade school size kid. I take the high road and try to defuse the situation but some times they pursue it and they end up getting squashed like a bug, Not a good thing but they brought in on....


My brother in law breaks chairs. 7'0 320. He'll just be sitting and boom the chair breaks under him, it' hilarious. We give him so much crap when it happens too...


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> My brother in law breaks chairs. 7'0 320. He'll just be sitting and boom the chair breaks under him, it' hilarious. We give him so much crap when it happens too...


Lawn Chairs are my nemesis....


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Lawn Chairs are my nemesis....


He won't even sit in the white plastic chairs. First time i saw it happen, we were at a party and he broke the lazy boy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Et's snowin


----------



## Turf Z

Do not miss this schedule whatsoever


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Do not miss this schedule whatsoever


Kinda happy to start making money after all the preparation and money I've spent.


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et's snowin


Go back to bed.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et's snowin


It's sunning......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's sunning......


Hear two...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Still on and off sun and snow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The Weather Channel just mentioned the small town of Mancelona Mi. for getting lake effect snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The Weather Channel just mentioned the small town of Mancelona Mi. for getting lake effect snow.


They did have a light dusting yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> The Weather Channel just mentioned the small town of Mancelona Mi. for getting lake effect snow.


And den.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> The Weather Channel just mentioned the small town of Mancelona Mi. for getting lake effect snow.


Mancletucky?? Wow. If they're on the news it's usually for a meth lab bust.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Mancletucky?? Wow. If they're on the news it's usually for a meth lab bust.


I know they get tons of lake effect but I wouldnt have been so surprised if they would have said Gaylord or T.C.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Mancletucky?? Wow. If they're on the news it's usually for a meth lab bust.


Lmao


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know they get tons of lake effect but I wouldnt have been so surprised if they would have said Gaylord or T.C.


I didn't realize Gaylord got over a 150" of snow a year


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Pretty spot on........
Try going through a Drive though in a diesel pickup up with a mechanical fuel pump or a Jeep CJ with fenderwell dump header with the exhaust coming oot in front the rear tyres.....
Best drive through service is at a liquor store, pull up to the window tell a person what you want and drive away with road sodas.....


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Mancletucky?? Wow. If they're on the news it's usually for a meth lab bust.


I think every state has at least one town with "tucky" added to the name.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I didn't realize Gaylord got over a 150" of snow a year


You need to get out of the city more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I think every state has at least one town with "tucky" added to the name.


Michigan has several counties with "tucky" at the end.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You need to get out of the city more.


No he doesn't...

I dodged a HUUUUUUUUGE bullet last weekend, he said he was going to be in the area...his wife made him stay home...thankfully.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I think every state has at least one town with "tucky" added to the name.


Around here its Burton (next to Flint) or Burtucky as we call it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Around here its Burton (next to Flint) or Burtucky as we call it.


Huh...I was under the impression it was Lapeertucky...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...I was under the impression it was Lapeertucky...


I'm sure some people might think so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been snowing for an hour...not even 1/4 inch yet. Salt is still holding in some lots.

Was hoping to be plowing by now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been snowing for an hour...not even 1/4 inch yet. Salt is still holding in some lots.
> 
> Was hoping to be plowing by now.


The ground is just covered here.


----------



## Landgreen

Nothin much here either. NWS had 4" forecasted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been snowing for an hour...not even 1/4 inch yet. Salt is still holding in some lots.
> 
> Was hoping to be plowing by now.


There is more snow in south Texas and Louisiana.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still a chance of some lake effect or enhancement but I'm not holding my breath it's going to be more than a salting or 2.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NWS changed their guess...maybe an inch overnight...another 2" by noon. WWA extended to noon as well.

This is not a typical Clipper.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was hoping to get apush out of this but it doesnt look good. The snow stopped and I can see the moon.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been snowing for an hour...not even 1/4 inch yet. Salt is still holding in some lots.
> 
> Was hoping to be plowing by now.


So....You had to text and share your misery with me???....Just so happened I was up evacuating the Plain Chicken and Green Beans I had for dinner...My body misses the Silverback Lifestyle


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> So....You had to text and share your misery with me???....Just so happened I was up evacuating the Plain Chicken and Green Beans I had for dinner...My body misses the Silverback Lifestyle


Its normal to me, just a deere in the woods.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Have I mentioned that I love lake effect...but HATE daytime storms? 

Looking at this blob, it's moving at approximately 60 MPH...that's a clipper, not 10 hours to get 2-3 inches like Saturday.

But yeah, started snowing at 730...great timing.


----------



## Landgreen

Winter storm warning for tonight and tomorrow. 6-10". Should be fun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Winter storm warning for tonight and tomorrow. 6-10". Should be fun


Morons have us under a WWA tonight into tomorrow...winds oot of the NNW...not sure if these idiots have looked at a map to see what is NNW of GR...hint: it isn't water that will provide us with LE.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark....Winter has just started and your "tone" has such anger in it....May I suggest you just take a deep breath and relax....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark....Winter has just started and your "tone" has such anger in it....May I suggest you just take a deep breath and relax....


I suggest vodka.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I suggest vodka.


I'd probably have the opposite effect.
A big old fatty would do the trick though......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I'd probably have the opposite effect.
> A big old fatty would do the trick though......


In that case have an ex girlfriend that would make you real happy.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> In that case have an ex girlfriend that would make you real happy.


Nah...... Someone needs to be sober and keep tabs on the other one.
I'm mulch better oof with my very conservation church going non drinking warden that understands boys will always be boys and there's no changing that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I suggest vodka.


I like this idea better than Defcons.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Snow bands are relentless in Van Buren county...lowblue::weightlifter:


----------



## BUFF

66* today with a heavy band of solar affect sun..... local NTACs are saying snow tomorrow where national NTAC’s are saying cloudy and mid 50’s... seems the flip the of a coin practice is being used by one of them....
Morons...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Here's the "1-3" we were supposed to get...and it's still snowing on our northern stuff.


----------



## BUFF

Is that the same tape measure you bring to the amusement park so you can ride the roller coaster......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Landgreen

GrassManKzoo said:


> Snow bands are relentless in Van Buren county...lowblue::weightlifter:


Relentless is a good word for it. Harrassing could describe them too...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Is that the same tape measure you bring to the amusement park so you can ride the roller coaster......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Custom calibrations...


----------



## Landgreen

Lake effect machine is not shutting off. Snow every day in forecast. Already plowed our routes five times since Thursday.

Im kinda preferring that "land effect" that Oomkes keeps getting down there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Land effect was yesterday........today it's OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks to be another hour of light to moderate snow. I really am not seeing 5"...or 3"...unlikely 2". 

But hey, we're ready for it. 

Not sure why I'm surprised that there's a boot a 99% chance of another blown forecast. The 3" of mostly sunny land effect was beautiful yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Thats a pretty big system for a clipper, the problem is its moving pretty fast but if it happens to stall a bit we good get a fair amount. Its all if if if.


----------



## Landgreen

Nice thing aboot land effect is that it scrapes good. Like it was never there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Nice thing aboot land effect is that it scrapes good. Like it was never there.


A thousand "likes"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wondering about that band just popping up by Madison plus the one by Minneapolis...

Maybe it's going to be like Saturdays "clipper" that was anything but a clipper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing...hard.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing...hard.


This lake effect pattern went from almost enjoyable to a chore and now closing in on burnout.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We haven't even gotten as much as you...or as long. But 3 daytime storms is ridiculous with one more to come.


----------



## Landgreen

Here too. What an excrement show. I think I spent more time sitting in traffic than plowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We haven't even gotten as much as you...or as long. But 3 daytime storms is ridiculous with one more to come.


Three 3 day storms in a week.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Got clipped with 4” of snow

People in traffic suck
I94 sucks
People who don’t brush snow off their vehicles suck
Salting sucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was getting tempted to throw my firearms into a snowbank yesterday before ending up in jail. 

If you can't drive over 15 MPH in a little snowstorm.....get the blankety-blank off the freaking road. What a bunch of blooming idiotic morons. 

Yippee!!! One more daytime storm this week...I can't wait.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was getting tempted to throw my firearms into a snowbank yesterday before ending up in jail.
> 
> If you can't drive over 15 MPH in a little snowstorm.....get the blankety-blank off the freaking road. What a bunch of blooming idiotic morons.
> 
> Yippee!!! One more daytime storm this week...I can't wait.


So mulch angry from a little man......... You should get some of Fred's Meds before you have a grabber or become Tyrone Flexhose's girlfriend in a DOC facility.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So mulch angry from a little man......... You should get some of Fred's Meds before you have a grabber or become Tyrone Flexhose's girlfriend in a DOC facility.....


You have me cornfused with a buckeye.....whatever that is.

Tractor's top speed is 23 MPH, I didn't hit that for over 4 miles and 40 minutes.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You have me cornfused with a buckeye.....whatever that is.
> 
> Tractor's top speed is 23 MPH, I didn't hit that for over 4 miles and 40 minutes.


Then you should have been in class rather than eating paint chips oof the monkey bars in the playground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Then you should have been in class rather than eating paint chips oof the monkey bars in the playground.


I meant the "little" part...:terribletowel:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I meant the "little" part...:terribletowel:


Sure you were.......Tommy.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

4th daytime storm in a row. 

How much fun can it be!?!?

Aboot an inch in the last hour. Everything that was salted was bare not so long ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4th daytime storm in a row.
> 
> How much fun can it be!?!?
> 
> Aboot an inch in the last hour. Everything that was salted was bare not so long ago.


Going to be 39 Monday and Tuesday it will melt and another plus is someone wont need the heater so much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Going to be 39 Monday and Tuesday it will melt and another plus is someone wont need the heater so much.


I'll let my customers know you said I don't have to do anything about it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll let my customers know you said I don't have to do anything about it.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it over?

Have the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it over?
> 
> Have the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


Rocket Man is working on it.......


----------



## Defcon 5

Just want to report I got my first "I Hate Lake Effect" text of the year today...Epic Behavior to follow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well he did say he was cold...... Or was it he has a cold?

He's usually on top of the weather but it sounds like he's under it.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Just want to report I got my first "I Hate Lake Effect" text of the year today...Epic Behavior to follow


Only hates it when it's not on his terms.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...again...or still.

Not really sure.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...again...or still.
> 
> Not really sure.


I'm going with..... it hasn't even stopped


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> I'm going with..... it hasn't even stopped


1-2" per hour depending on the breeze or something.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And still snowing...


----------



## On a Call

How many feet are you deep now ?

Good thing it compacts otherwise you would be plowing under the snow 










This is not your car ???










Still looking for the parking lot ??










You found it


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And still snowing...


I was up at 4 and didnt even turn the light on to look outside because they had only called for .2 or something. My boy called and said its go time, I think we got about 4 inches and its still coming down.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was up at 4 and didnt even turn the light on to look outside because they had only called for .2 or something. My boy called and said its go time, I think we got about 4 inches and its still coming down.


The weather men hit the nail on the head on this one...Where I live..Basically a dusting...Go north of M14..A solid inch and a half...Good thing it's warm...Salt worked like a charm


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> The weather men hit the nail on the head on this one...Where I live..Basically a dusting...Go north of M14..A solid inch and a half...Good thing it's warm...Salt worked like a charm


Even weathermen can find an accurate report once in awhile. 
Just like a blind robin can find a worm .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> The weather men hit the nail on the head on this one...Where I live..Basically a dusting...Go north of M14..A solid inch and a half...Good thing it's warm...Salt worked like a charm


The good news is the mink oil I put on my boots worked really good. Of course the heater blowing on my feet didnt hurt either.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Almost 50 degrees of nothing to look at except that the Sun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was up at 4 and didnt even turn the light on to look outside because they had only called for .2 or something. My boy called and said its go time, I think we got about 4 inches and its still coming down.


My nephew dropped oof a jagoof light and said they were predicting 2" instead of under an inch. We were going to cleanup anyways. Got up at 11 and they upped it to 4"...and they were right.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> My nephew dropped oof a jagoof light and said they were predicting 2" instead of under an inch. We were going to cleanup anyways. Got up at 11 and they upped it to 4"...and they were right.


The got it right when after it started...:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The got it right when after it started...:terribletowel:


Funny thing is they dropped it to 3 after we already had 4 on the ground.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Almost 50 degrees of nothing to look at except that the Sun
> 
> View attachment 175601
> 
> 
> View attachment 175602


Traffic looks horrendous.... you on I40 on Oky?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

35 to 40


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> My nephew dropped oof a jagoof light and said they were predicting 2" instead of under an inch. We were going to cleanup anyways. Got up at 11 and they upped it to 4"...and they were right.


Family and friends know what a Huge Jagoof you are...They are now dropping off lights??....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Family and friends know what a Huge Jagoof you are...They are now dropping off lights??....


Maybe they didnt think he was bright enough already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumor on the playground is a "diabolical" storm middle of next week...a foot of snow then an inch of ice and then 4 more inches of snow.

Or....someone is having a little egg nog with his bourbon...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a "diabolical" storm middle of next week...a foot of snow then an inch of ice and then 4 more inches of snow.
> 
> Or....someone is having a little egg nog with his bourbon...


Diabolical?????......Is that worse than "Epic"???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a "diabolical" storm middle of next week...a foot of snow then an inch of ice and then 4 more inches of snow.
> 
> Or....someone is having a little egg nog with his bourbon...


So, this means Defcons on standby backup aleart?????


----------



## BUFF

Tis the Egg Nogen season......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a "diabolical" storm middle of next week...a foot of snow then an inch of ice and then 4 more inches of snow.
> 
> Or....someone is having a little egg nog with his bourbon...


Sure thing. I dont like any of that including the bourbon.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> So, this means Defcons on standby backup aleart?????


I'm Busy


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Busy


Could be a very large pay check.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Could be a very large pay check.


Still Busy


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Diabolical?????......Is that worse than "Epic"???


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks like a toss up to me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Diabolical?????......Is that worse than "Epic"???


Definitely maybe...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> View attachment 175719
> 
> 
> View attachment 175720


Looks like some of Snofarms work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I dont know about next week but I just looked and now they are showing 4" for Sunday night.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like a toss up to me


Could be providing Epic is used as an adjective and you reached reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy far for it.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like some of Snofarms work.


We do share more than origami foil hat designs.......


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a "diabolical" storm middle of next week...a foot of snow then an inch of ice and then 4 more inches of snow.
> 
> Or....someone is having a little egg nog with his bourbon...


Where do you listen to your reports ?

I think those guys at the bar are not too reliable.


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> Where do you listen to your reports ?
> 
> I think those guys at the bar are not too reliable.


Start drinking......... It'll all come together and make sense.....


----------



## On a Call

Just got home...had to a day trip to Cleveland and back. 

Just had dinner and well...a stout with a bit of Jim.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Well we got snow coming for the next foreseeable future... does anyone’s “trigger” get adjusted for Christmas morning snow on residential drives?


----------



## Landgreen

GrassManKzoo said:


> Well we got snow coming for the next foreseeable future... does anyone's "trigger" get adjusted for Christmas morning snow on residential drives?


Is what it is. No adjustments for us. Customers relying on us for their xmas gathering. Dont want Aunt Edna trudging through the deep snow.

We have 5-9" forecasted. ,


----------



## Ajlawn1

Aunt Edna never made it to Xmas she passed in the back of the family truckster, only mom, dad, inlaws and cousin Eddie.....:laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

GrassManKzoo said:


> Well we got snow coming for the next foreseeable future... does anyone's "trigger" get adjusted for Christmas morning snow on residential drives?


No?
I'm not sure why there's so much confusion on Christmas, it's like any other day except most businesses are closed.
The guys will get a little more money.
And the work will still be completed.

All these questions about charging more, or even asking if plowing should be done at all are very elementary questions.

On the contrary, I may put my left sock on first today as opposed to my right.

Merry Christmas


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Aunt Edna never made it to Xmas she passed in the back of the family truckster, only mom, dad, inlaws and cousin Eddie.....:laugh:


And grace passed away thirty years ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Well we got snow coming for the next foreseeable future... does anyone's "trigger" get adjusted for Christmas morning snow on residential drives?


My plan (which won't happen) is to run through what needs to be done by morning and then hit everything again Monday night/Tuesday morning.

Hopefully we don't get a ton during the day tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

You will....


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully we don't get a ton during the day tomorrow.


LOL. Im gonna plan on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> LOL. Im gonna plan on it.


Like I said...plans will be oot the window by 0700.


----------



## Woodenshoe

The best way to spread Christmas cheer is to lay down enough salt for the rest of the year!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Woodenshoe said:


> The best way to spread Christmas cheer is to lay down enough salt for the rest of the year!


Looks like someone here decided to try that theory. I bet there is a ton of salt spread on the longhorn steakhouse parking lot here in town. It looks like a gravel lot.


----------



## Freshwater

Woodenshoe said:


> The best way to spread Christmas cheer is to lay down enough salt for the rest of the year!


Guilty, I hammered my Catholic church yesterday. Salt again at 5, and at 9. They have mass all day and night on xmas eve. Hope to not have to touch it tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Had a band of mtn effect come through last night, dropped aboot 5" in 3hrs and headed east by 10pm. Had -8* this morning and topped oot in the hi teens but plenty of solar to cook things oof. Just cold at night and sunshine the rest of the week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MES......learn something new everyday on PS. 



lowblue:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> MES......learn something new everyday on PS.
> 
> lowblue:


He's just trying to be one of the kewl kidz...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's just trying to be one of the kewl kidz...


Yeah that's it......


----------



## Landgreen

Well well. Santa was kind to us. Not much snow today. Everything is cleaned up and employees enjoying their time with family.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Watt beautiful weather...temps aroond 0°, lake has pretty mulch stopped.

The added benefit of this kind of weather is people realize it's winter and parking lots aren't going to look like they do on July 4...every single space open, every single snowflake removed or melted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watt beautiful weather...temps aroond 0°, lake has pretty mulch stopped.
> 
> The added benefit of this kind of weather is people realize it's winter and parking lots aren't going to look like they do on July 4...every single space open, every single snowflake removed or melted.


13 below here this morning...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> 13 below here this morning...


Fur lined speedo weather.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Fur lined speedo weather.....


Went for a drive in the truck and it hit -17. My geo is not keeping up in the shop its down to 40. They guy just left, did a couple of adjustments and said thats about all he could do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Fur lined speedo weather.....


Wonder wear ewe got that idea...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Went for a drive in the truck and it hit -17. My geo is not keeping up in the shop its down to 40. They guy just left, did a couple of adjustments and said thats about all he could do.


You don't have any supplement heat like a coal or wood burner?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder wear ewe got that idea...


Some clown textedededed it to me


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Some clown textedededed it to me


Clown....Buffoon...Moron...Nincompoop...Many. names fit


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Clown....Buffoon...Moron...Nincompoop...Many. names fit


So much anger...it's almost like you don't have heat in your truck.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So much anger...it's almost like you don't have heat in your truck.


The Catastar has only two good qualitys......The A-C works Great and The heat will roast you out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The Catastar has only two good qualitys......The A-C works Great and The heat will roast you out


Exterior thermometer is finally working...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> You don't have any supplement heat like a coal or wood burner?


No its kind of like Todds salt truck, its cold. I have a 175,000 btu torpedo heater I just pulled out of the shed. Its been 15 minutes and already up 10 degrees.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You guys can blame this arctic chill on my ex wife, she just flew up from Florida. She was just about this cold when we were married.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys can blame this arctic chill on my ex wife, she just flew up from Florida. She was just about this cold when we were married.


After meeting you in person....oh nevermind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> After meeting you in person....oh nevermind.


Easy now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No...they're not really mountains.

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2017/12/michigans_porcupine_mountains.html


----------



## DeVries

Erie's at 60 apparently. 

Not for me thanks


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...they're not really mountains.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2017/12/michigans_porcupine_mountains.html


You're correct not mulch for mtns..... but that's a hit ton of snow

My daughter taking a pic of Lake of the Clouds 5yrs ago.










And hit Bond Falls on the way up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

DeVries said:


> Erie's at 60 apparently.
> 
> Not for me thanks


I wouldn't want to deal with even a third of that much snow in the timeframe they've gotten it in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

20" isn't that bad...and over a couple days is a piece of cake.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 20" isn't that bad...and over a couple days is a piece of cake.


Sure....Do these words sound familiar???...."Ok..It can stop now"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure....Do these words sound familiar???...."Ok..It can stop now"


I don't recall that...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> I wouldn't want to deal with even a third of that much snow in the timeframe they've gotten it in.


You would have to put your arm floaties on.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You would have to put your arm floaties on.


And one of these.........










Along with a Avi Beacon









Safety first....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

20" is just over half our seasonal average. Would you consider half your season average in 2 days a piece of cake?



LapeerLandscape said:


> You would have to put your arm floaties on.


For sure...60" of snow would be about my chin, maybe a bit higher...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> 20" is just over half our seasonal average. Would you consider half your season average in 2 days a piece of cake?
> 
> For sure...60" of snow would be about my chin, maybe a bit higher...


Then you'll need....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> 20" is just over half our seasonal average. Would you consider half your season average in 2 days a piece of cake?
> 
> For sure...60" of snow would be about my chin, maybe a bit higher...


Well, since it's less than a third of ours...yes. And we had 22" in '99. 16" in 6 hours in '12. Another storm we had a .25" at 4 AM. Called everyone oot. At 5 there was a half inch and some of my guys thought I was nuts for starting to plow. By 930, the sun was oot and we had 12" total.

Once you've been in business long enough, these things happen. You prepare for them. Which is why I told you I do my best to prepare for the outlying 12" storm, not 6" like you do. Years and years and years of experience and plowing anything and everything.

Around here, anything over 10" businesses, doctors' offices, etc start to shut down, so 20" really isn't that big of a deal. It's happened, I've dealt with it and I can accept it.

We also had 60" officially in a week's time back in '00 or '01. That week sucked. But we made it through.

In time, as you get more real world operational experience, you'll understand. As was stated...plowing with the storm and zero tolerance are theories not based in reality. And if customers can't figure that out, they won't be my customers.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You guys also get snowfall rates that we do not. And if we do get snowfall rates in the 2-3" per hour range for very long, just about everything shuts down anyway. Doesn't mean it would be fun to deal with. And yes. Plowing with the storm and zero tolerance are both unicorns unless you're in Florida. 

What's your seasonal average again? I can't remember.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> You guys also get snowfall rates that we do not. And if we do get snowfall rates in the 2-3" per hour range for very long,


Neither do we.

It is pretty normal to get a 1/4" in 10 minutes, sometimes even a half inch in that time frame, but it doesn't go on for hours usually.

Almost all the snowfalls I mentioned above were synoptic snowfalls. Some were enhanced a bit by the lake, but they were from storms, not lake effect save the 60" in a week.



John_DeereGreen said:


> What's your seasonal average again? I can't remember.


75" for the 100 year, 85" for the 10 year.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Almost all the snowfalls I mentioned above were synoptic snowfalls.


Santa bring you a thesaurus for Christmas? What the hell is a synoptic snowfall?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Santa bring you a thesaurus for Christmas? What the hell is a synoptic snowfall?


 I learned I learned it from bourbon boy...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Landgreen said:


> Santa bring you a thesaurus for Christmas? What the hell is a synoptic snowfall?


Real snow or system snow...... Lake Lake Effect is like a synthetic snow.

I can see Mark now in Erie Pennsylvania...... Okay, you can stop now!!!!!


----------



## Landgreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Real snow or system snow...... Lake Lake Effect is like a synthetic snow.


We have plowed our routes 13 times this month apparently plowing fake snow this whole time.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> We have plowed our routes 13 times this month apparently plowing fake snow this whole time.


Good thing you get paid with real money....


----------



## ktfbgb

John_DeereGreen said:


> I wouldn't want to deal with even a third of that much snow in the timeframe they've gotten it in.


20" is pretty much a normal event for us anymore. Last year we got 40" in 50 hours during one of our storms. It's like anything else, if its what your used to then its no big deal. You just gotta take a deep breath and grind it out. Take naps. During big storms like that, stuff closes down. So if you get another 6" on an account while you nap, it doesnt matter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect 
























When its somewhere else.


----------



## framer1901

Getting a tad out of hand down here, thankfully schools are on holiday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

framer1901 said:


> Getting a tad out of hand down here, thankfully schools are on holiday


Wouldn't it be nice to go through everything once and know it'll stay clear for...oh I don't know...10 minutes???????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to go through everything once and know it'll stay clear for...oh I don't know...10 minutes???????


Plow with the lake effect...lowblue:


----------



## Ajlawn1

The bigger question do you continually salt with the LE....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The bigger question do you continually salt with the LE....?


Definitely maybe...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So who was it that had the melting rate chart for ton of salt applied per square ft for 1/2"/hr, 1"/hr snowfall rates...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop any time...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It will, give it about 48hrs....


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop any time...


They say we might get an inch here in Jersey today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> They say we might get an inch here in Jersey today.


We were getting that in 10 minutes in some of the squalls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It will, give it about 48hrs....


Sure..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm just thankful I'm just thankful it's a holiday weekend.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You're muttering...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm just thankful I'm just thankful it's a holiday weekend.


Yes & no... All the our business office crap is closed which is good but every Tom Dick and Harry is out at retail grabbing their mocha latte....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm just thankful I'm just thankful it's a holiday weekend.


Yeah so you can work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You're muttering...


Stupid voice to text...Stupid voice to text...Stupid voice to text...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like 9 times for our resis since Dec 13. And one week was a thaw that we didn't touch them. 

5 trips in 6 days when it started...now 4 trips in 5 days. Unless I'm missing a route sheet, could be 10. 

Guess that's why I'm tired.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like 9 times for our resis since Dec 13. And one week was a thaw that we didn't touch them.
> 
> 5 trips in 6 days when it started...now 4 trips in 5 days. Unless I'm missing a route sheet, could be 10.
> 
> Guess that's why I'm tired.


Could be why you're using your "stupid voice" too...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like 9 times for our resis since Dec 13. And one week was a thaw that we didn't touch them.
> 
> 5 trips in 6 days when it started...now 4 trips in 5 days. Unless I'm missing a route sheet, could be 10.
> 
> Guess that's why I'm tired.


You just need some coffee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Could be why you're using your "stupid voice" too...


Could be...could be...could be...says the guy who "found" another extension cord.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You just need some coffee.


It ain't working.

What really sucks is I can only sleep for a max of 3 hours. Usually less.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> It ain't working.
> 
> What really sucks is I can only sleep for a max of 3 hours. Usually less.


You should ask your doc for a prescription for Provigil. I have to take it everyday for narcolepsy (that's another long story) but they also prescribe it for night shift sleep disorder. It lasts for about 4-6 hours. I have to normally take 2 doses a day but when plowing I take more depending on how long I'm out. It would be almost impossible to fall asleep when on it. But once it wears off after about 6-8 hours you can pass right out if you need to.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What really sucks is I can only sleep for a max of 3 hours. Usually less.


Get your prostate checked......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Get your prostate checked......


Wife says that's why she can't sleep don't think it has anything to do with my own lack of sleep....


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> You should ask your doc for a prescription for Provigil. I have to take it everyday for narcolepsy (that's another long story) but they also prescribe it for night shift sleep disorder. It lasts for about 4-6 hours. I have to normally take 2 doses a day but when plowing I take more depending on how long I'm out. It would be almost impossible to fall asleep when on it. But once it wears off after about 6-8 hours you can pass right out if you need to.


I will be asking old Doc for some Provigit Monday lol.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Get your prostate checked......


LOL


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wife says that's why she can't sleep don't think it has anything to do with my own lack of sleep....


I wouldn't think it would, As long as you don't get any ideas that include your Wife when she is sleeping lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> I wouldn't think it would, As long as you don't get any ideas that include your Wife when she is sleeping lol.


Nothing more then the normal Dutch Oven....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got bored, the next inch is taking awhile to fall all of a sudden...


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> I wouldn't think it would, As long as you don't get any ideas that include your Wife when she is sleeping lol.


Probably some one or something knocking at the back door.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Get your prostate checked......


Are you volunteering to do the exam???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like 9 times for our resis since Dec 13. And one week was a thaw that we didn't touch them.
> 
> 5 trips in 6 days when it started...now 4 trips in 5 days. Unless I'm missing a route sheet, could be 10.
> 
> Guess that's why I'm tired.


If all of that was per-push and per-app.......You would be a Million Dollar Snow contractor


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Get your prostate checked......


Why???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why???


I think he feels that you might be a bit backed up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got bored, the next inch is taking awhile to fall all of a sudden...


I wonder if the Intermediate does better than the Max for some reason.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At this point I don't want/dare to sleep more than 4 hours. And I can't for whatever reason. 

I usually wake up a couple minutes before my alarm goes oof in this weather. Not sure how my mind knows, but it happens too often to be a coincidence. 

Quite often I'll grab a 10-20 minute nap in the truck. But I could use a couple good night's sleep to help get over this cold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you volunteering to do the exam???


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder if the Intermediate does better than the Max for some reason.


Yeah I'm not sure is the wheel base longer? I know it's for sure wider... I have all Intermediates and have had nothing yet they won't handle....


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> At this point I don't want/dare to sleep more than 4 hours. And I can't for whatever reason.
> 
> I usually wake up a couple minutes before my alarm goes oof in this weather. Not sure how my mind knows, but it happens too often to be a coincidence.
> 
> Quite often I'll grab a 10-20 minute nap in the truck. But I could use a couple good night's sleep to help get over this cold.


You are not alone. I have the same symptoms as it relates to sleep. Your other symptoms... Nah!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I think he feels that you might be a bit backed up...


Or maybe just full of it.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you volunteering to do the exam???


Sure I'll get my waders and crampons......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why???


Whizzing all night


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> At this point I don't want/dare to sleep more than 4 hours. And I can't for whatever reason.
> 
> I usually wake up a couple minutes before my alarm goes oof in this weather. Not sure how my mind knows, but it happens too often to be a coincidence.
> 
> Quite often I'll grab a 10-20 minute nap in the truck. But I could use a couple good night's sleep to help get over this cold.


At these temps shouldnt the lake start to freeze over?


----------



## Ajlawn1

A little ways to go yet...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> A little ways to go yet...
> 
> View attachment 175990


Yes it does.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes it does.


I remember a few years ago when that thing was like 90% froze or so and barges couldn't get here... It was the salt shortage year. We still had LE....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I remember a few years ago when that thing was like 90% froze or so and barges couldn't get here... It was the salt shortage year. We still had LE....


That year was great...I was getting texts from Ryan, Todd, Justin whining and asking why they were getting LE when the lake was "frozen" over. I think it was 95 or 98% "frozen".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Whizzing all night


That ain't the problem...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That year was great...I was getting texts from Ryan, Todd, Justin whining and asking why they were getting LE when the lake was "frozen" over. I think it was 95 or 98% "frozen".


Two misnomers to this little story.....#1..You didn't have my number at that time....#2...I was Busy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Two misnomers to this little story.....#1..You didn't have my number at that time....#2...I was Busy


Did 2

We were all bizzie...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did 2
> 
> We were all bizzie...


I don't recall that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that


I was waiting for that...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I remember a few years ago when that thing was like 90% froze or so and barges couldn't get here... It was the salt shortage year. We still had LE....


A coast guard cutter had to break 5 freighters from the ice the other day near the locks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> A coast guard cutter had to break 5 freighters from the ice the other day near the locks.


I was a bit surprised it formed that fast.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was a bit surprised it formed that fast.


Just south of the locks where it gets narrow. One day it was one and I think the next it five.


----------



## DeVries

I was supprised to see a few ships on the lake here 2. Must be the last ones cause the ice is starting to form. Guess that means the end to the lake effect machine


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> At this point I don't want/dare to sleep more than 4 hours. And I can't for whatever reason.
> 
> I usually wake up a couple minutes before my alarm goes oof in this weather. Not sure how my mind knows, but it happens too often to be a coincidence.
> 
> Quite often I'll grab a 10-20 minute nap in the truck. But I could use a couple good night's sleep to help get over this cold.


Holy Carp! You're still sick? That blows. If I could I would run up there and run ops for you for a couple days so you could kick that cold. Did you try the stuff I sent the link too?


----------



## Landgreen

2' of snow today. 3-4" per hour. Almost got everyone cleaned twice. Never seen so many stuck vehicles.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> 2' of snow today. 3-4" per hour. Almost got everyone cleaned twice. Never seen so many stuck vehicles.


My cousins up at his cabin on central lake/bel air. He is a little new to owning a place in the snow belt and I suggested he shovel his roof and he said really you think I should.


----------



## Defcon 5

ktfbgb said:


> Holy Carp! You're still sick? That blows. If I could I would run up there and run ops for you for a couple days so you could kick that cold. Did you try the stuff I sent the link too?


Stop feeling sorry for him....He is nothing but a big baby....


----------



## ktfbgb

Defcon 5 said:


> Stop feeling sorry for him....He is nothing but a big baby....


Lol. I just know how much it sucks being sick and getting limited sleep. As we all do.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> My cousins up at his cabin on central lake/bel air. He is a little new to owning a place in the snow belt and I suggested he shovel his roof and he said really you think I should.


We've had a huge influx of new residents here that have no clue about the snow we get. Theyre getting a good education right now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> We've had a huge influx of new residents here that have no clue about the snow we get. Theyre getting a good education right now.


I give him an education about his new pontoon boat (last year) that he got such a great deal on from spicers. He was complaining that the lift to go in the water was so expensive and I said that it didnt seem right why is that. He said the pontoon was 10 ft wide, I laughed and said you know you cant tow that down the road without getting an overwidth permit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## ktfbgb

Is not...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


Wheres the dislike button...


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Wheres the dislike button...


That would go against the "feel good" aspect the millennials need to be validated daily.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing lightly here too and its -9, I didnt think it could snow when it got so cold.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing lightly here too and its -9, I didnt think it could snow when it got so cold.


Thinking and drinking "Fire Ball" don't mix ......:laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Thinking and drinking "Fire Ball" don't mix ......:laugh:


And drinking crown and doing anything dont mix.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> And drinking crown and doing anything dont mix.


Well nothing productive or something you'd admit too........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ahhh...New Year's morning...not bad enough I gave to be oot...but I get to enjoy the roads with all the drunks.


----------



## BUFF

tonight's accomplishments minus a half doz beers..... I haven't left home since Friday


----------



## BC Handyman

Lol glad to see i'm in good company drinking crown


----------



## On a Call

Good morning to be in bed, nothing much for me to do but wait. 

No drinking for me.

Looks like Traverscity and Muskingum are catching a bit. 

No warm up in sight


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> tonight's accomplishments minus a half doz beers..... I haven't left home since Friday
> 
> View attachment 176054


did you have help


----------



## Ajlawn1

Should I assume the plow guys in the lot over are drunk if their stringers are not straight and are curvy.....?


----------



## Luther

It’s only safe to assume the bartender is outgunned when there’s only one other employee working and there’s three patrons in the bar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> It's only safe to assume the bartender is outgunned when there's only one other employee working and there's three patrons in the bar.


How's the truck holding up so far this year?


----------



## Luther

I suppose I should assume DEFCON has loose lips?


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I suppose I should assume DEFCON has loose lips?


I do not recall what your talking about


----------



## Defcon 5

But...I would be careful to throw stones...Seems to be some photos floating around


----------



## GrassManKzoo

BUFF said:


> tonight's accomplishments minus a half doz beers..... I haven't left home since Friday
> 
> View attachment 176054


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I suppose I should assume DEFCON has loose lips?


I have no idea what you're talking aboot...


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> did you have help


Nope.... and its a good thing I drink whiskey more than a couple times a year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love it when it snows........but doesn't show up on radar.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love it when it snows........but doesn't show up on radar.


Seen that tooo many times....must be low flying clouds ?

Nothing here to worry about if your heading this way


----------



## On a Call

But....I do see your snow falling from here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love it when it snows........but doesn't show up on radar.


You mean stealth snow....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You mean stealth snow....


We're at almost an inch of stealth\faux snow in some areas.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're at almost an inch of stealth\faux snow in some areas.


Been going on here all week 1/2'' here 1'' there, what a PITA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

idiots blue the idiots blew the forecast again... Have I mentioned how much I love Lake Effect???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Monday was all stealth snow all day for us.. Got into a Twitter battle with one of the local meteorguestimatorologist the other day, oh if we're going to fight about LE in LE country it's going to be a long day.. I said I am not saying it can't be 1-20" but at least have it in the forecast....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At this point in time I think we will be receiving Lake Effect even when the wind is calm.

I'm just glad I had one guy coming in to do some touch-up salting so he could wake me up when it never stopped.


----------



## Defcon 5

I think Mark is getting near his breaking point...I will sit back and watch..........


----------



## On a Call

Marks wife hit that point first....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I think Mark is getting near his breaking point...I will sit back and watch..........


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Besides...it's a new year, breaking point has been reset.


----------



## Defcon 5

On a Call said:


> Marks wife hit that point first....


His wife is a saint....Literally


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love it when it snows........but doesn't show up on radar.


Have you considered getting a decent radar app?

I've been using RadarScope for a few years now and find that precipitation depiction mode works pretty well. 


Ajlawn1 said:


> Monday was all stealth snow all day for us.. Got into a Twitter battle with one of the local meteorguestimatorologist the other day, oh if we're going to fight about LE in LE country it's going to be a long day.. I said I am not saying it can't be 1-20" but at least have it in the forecast....


Lol, :laughing:


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> His wife is a saint....Literally


I am certain she is, he has a great attitude.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Besides...it's a new year, breaking point has been reset.


So you are saying you love seeing it again and again 

Keep it up...it is winter.


----------



## On a Call

By the way ..... thanks for sending over an 1" heading out to SALT


----------



## Mark Oomkes

16 hour day for 3-4 inches of snow...not including cleanups tonight.

I'm tyred.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> 16 hour day for 3-4 inches of snow...not including cleanups tonight.
> 
> I'm tyred.


Go rest working man !!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Marks wife hit that point first....


I'm thinking a 12 gauge would relieve more stress...


----------



## Charles

At least Mark was named after a Saint. That is something i guess. What were his parents thinking? Mommy--lets name him Mark! Daddy--Are you sure? He looks more like a Dennis the menace or a Bart. Remember when he was in the womb and he started strangling your your uterus? You couldn't go to the bathroom for days. Then there was the time he kicked you awake every hour and the time..... I can still hear that giggle of his. Maybe we should get him a cage instead of a crib? Oh honey, maybe the name Mark will rub off on him. Ok if you say so dear:laugh::waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles said:


> At least Mark was named after a Saint. That is something i guess. What were his parents thinking? Mommy--lets name him Mark! Daddy--Are you sure? He looks more like a Dennis the menace or a Bart. Remember when he was in the womb and he started strangling your your uterus? You couldn't go to the bathroom for days. Then there was the time he kicked you awake every hour and the time..... I can still hear that giggle of his. Maybe we should get him a cage instead of a crib? Oh honey, maybe the name Mark will rub off on him. Ok if you say so dear:laugh::waving:


Up kinda early aren't you Charles?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Almost brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Charles

:laugh:


Mark Oomkes said:


> Up kinda early aren't you Charles?


Sure, you are here. Kinda of a given:laugh::waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Sure, you are here. Kinda of a given:laugh::waving:


Lately I've been here at all hours...you and Michael taking 12 hour shifts?


----------



## Charles

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lately I've been here at all hours...you and Michael taking 12 hour shifts?


Figured you would be with all the Lake Effect Snow going on. I am prepared too. Have m16, pepper spray, stun gun, m1 tank, vest etc:laugh::waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure what I'm going to do with my spare time tonight.


----------



## On a Call

Here is an idea....sleep


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do with my spare time tonight.


Why don't you try reading a book....Stay off the internet


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do with my spare time tonight.


You could take the wife out shopping and nice dinner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why don't you try reading a book....Stay off the internet


My daughter isn't home...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You could take the wife out shopping and nice dinner.


Or not...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or not...


Do what I do, give them some cash, tell her to go shopping. Then the house seems peaceful for a few hours.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> My daughter isn't home...


You 2 are home alone and your asking us what to do?


----------



## On a Call

You could just stay awake and watch for stealth snow showers.


----------



## Charles

LapeerLandscape said:


> You 2 are home alone and your asking us what to do?


You must not be married or married for long time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles said:


> married for long time


Thumbs Up

27 years in March.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> 27 years in March.


Man, You must be a FOG or got married mighty early lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Man, You must be a FOG or got married mighty early lol.


I was 22.

15 hours of sleep since 9ish yesterday morning...I think that's more than the rest of the year combined.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was 22.
> 
> 15 hours of sleep since 9ish yesterday morning...I think that's more than the rest of the year combined.


Sounds like it was well earned. You guys getting a break back there finally?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was 22.
> 
> 15 hours of sleep since 9ish yesterday morning...I think that's more than the rest of the year combined.


Big party coming up when you reach 50. That's 50 yrs old not 50 yrs of marriage.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Charles said:


> You must not be married or married for long time


Not...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> 27 years in March.


I wouldnt be at 27 if I added them all up...


----------



## On a Call

LIfe has a way of slipping by next thing you know your 50.

But I was 32 the first time I was married.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> 27 years in March.


That woman must truly be a saint......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ktfbgb said:


> Sounds like it was well earned. You guys getting a break back there finally?


It's flurried a couple times, but it really hasn't snowed for over 24 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> That woman must truly be a saint......


You have no idea...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Big party coming up when you reach 50. That's 50 yrs old not 50 yrs of marriage.


My wife threw me a surprise party when I turned 30. We had been plowing for 2 weeks straight, 4-5 hours of sleep a night. Walked in, everyone yelled "Surprise" I glanced at them, turned back to her and kept talking. She hit me, said it's a birthday party for YOU and then said she'd never throw me another one. LOL

Worked oot great for me.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> My wife threw me a surprise party when I turned 30. We had been plowing for 2 weeks straight, 4-5 hours of sleep a night. Walked in, everyone yelled "Surprise" I glanced at them, turned back to her and kept talking. She hit me, said it's a birthday party for YOU and then said she'd never throw me another one. LOL
> 
> Worked oot great for me.


LOL


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's flurried a couple times, but it really hasn't snowed for over 24 hours.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's flurried a couple times, but it really hasn't snowed for over 24 hours.


Next week is looking like a vacation. I see at least two days in a row with no snow.


----------



## extremepusher

Here we go, great way to start the week. Possible freezing rain & 2" of snow. Fun times


----------



## BUFF

Time for the annual January thaw.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Time for the annual January thaw.
> View attachment 176331


Thats what my wife calls my birthday at the end of the month


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Here we go, great way to start the week. Possible freezing rain & 2" of snow. Fun times


Awful lot of dry air oot there...


----------



## extremepusher

True Kinda like how the they showed it snow for 8 am tell 11 am this morning and it all fell apart as it hit land...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We could use a good rain, the roads look like chalk.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> We could use a good rain, the roads look like chalk.


I see 40 and some rain coming. Then back to winter temps. Havent seen blacktop on our roads in a long time. Have to guess where the lanes are at. Some drivers aren't good at guessing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I see 40 and some rain coming. Then back to winter temps. Havent seen blacktop on our roads in a long time. Have to guess where the lanes are at. Some drivers aren't good at guessing...


Some????????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like the guessed right this time, we have about 2 inches down and it's pretty much wrapping up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Have I ever mentioned how much I love it when we are moving along nicely, it stopped snowing and then aboot 0530 the heavens open up and make a mess oot of everything?

If not, I guess it slipped my mind...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had


Mark Oomkes said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love it when we are moving along nicely, it stopped snowing and then aboot 0530 the heavens open up and make a mess oot of everything?
> 
> If not, I guess it slipped my mind...


Same thing here just 2 hours later. At least its not 15 below.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd much rather have 15 below than this crap.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So...... Which one is it Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> So...... Which one is it Mark?
> 
> View attachment 176345


Why are you Googling sheep..........wait...after yesterday's text....NEVERMIND


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are you Googling sheep..........wait...after yesterday's text....NEVERMIND


That was pretty Baaaaaaaaaad


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love it when we are moving along nicely, it stopped snowing and then aboot 0530 the heavens open up and make a mess oot of everything?
> 
> If not, I guess it slipped my mind...


And add in some customers expecting their lots to be perfect at 6am for opening time.

Yeah, because we can completely salt and plow 7 acres in a half hour.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> So...... Which one is it Mark?
> 
> View attachment 176345


I'm going with the Pink Sheep for Mark...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm going with the Pink Sheep for Mark...


There is option five.....










And six......but that would get a nasty gram......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index....rn_could_turn_mich.html#incart_river_home_pop


----------



## Defcon 5

Nothing but rhetoric....The guy is nothing more than Ryan with a website...Looks like he has been hitting the same type of Bourbon also..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Nothing but rhetoric....The guy is nothing more than Ryan with a website...Looks like he has been hitting the same type of Bourbon also..


K


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Nothing but rhetoric....The guy is nothing more than Ryan with a website...Looks like he has been hitting the same type of Bourbon also..


Good thing this is the "Non-SE Michigan thread"

If you said that in the SE Michigan thread; you would've been yelled at..


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good thing this is the "Non-SE Michigan thread"
> 
> If you said that in the SE Michigan thread; you would've been yelled at..


That thread is in the networking forum so anything weather related should be a


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good thing this is the "Non-SE Michigan thread"
> 
> If you said that in the SE Michigan thread; you would've been yelled at..


Ryans "groupies" get very upset


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah maybe it needs to start snowing again so I don't have to do this kind of crap... Gets a little sketchy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


So they're saying there's a chance...... Figures I washed my pickup yesterday...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah maybe it needs to start snowing again so I don't have to do this kind of crap... Gets a little sketchy...
> 
> View attachment 176438


A few weeks ago I say icicles slanted aboot 15* due to the wind blow while they were forming


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> A few weeks ago I say icicles slanted aboot 15* due to the wind blow while they were forming


The ice that has formed on some of our buildings is absolutely insane here. This piece was just on the side of building not even a downspout 25'-30' high probably 2000lbs I'm guessing, felt it in the bucket after it hit the ground I know that....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> The ice that has formed on some of our buildings is absolutely insane here. This piece was just on the side of building not even a downspout 25'-30' high probably 2000lbs I'm guessing, felt it in the bucket after it hit the ground I know that....
> 
> View attachment 176461
> 
> 
> View attachment 176462


Did you see the ice chunk that fell off the uilding in N.Y. and hit the parked car. Probably totalled the car.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone is losing oot on a $300 bottle of bourbon and buying someone else a $300 Callaway driver...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone is losing oot on a $300 bottle of bourbon and buying someone else a $300 Callaway driver...


I'm gonna wear my favorite sweater when I pickup my new driver....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone is losing oot on a $300 bottle of bourbon and buying someone else a $300 Callaway driver...


I dont have any interest in either one of those what else have you got.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big surprise...the foreguess was wrong. Aboot 0330 and it just changed over to ice pellets from straight rain. And just dropping to freezing now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Rain, sleet, ice, snow, repeat, rain, ice, sleet, snow, kitchen sink...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been snowing for close to 3 hours now and we must have at least .1"...maybe .15"...


----------



## On a Call

Better get those salters rolling Mark...better to be ahead of the crowds than behind  Remember it is not snowing under those cars.

Still raining here...but I am looking/waiting for that 0" - 100" to roll in soon maybe before tonight ????

By the way...did your pavement warm up enough to melt off all your frozen precept ?


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm gonna wear my favorite sweater when I pickup my new driver....
> View attachment 176494


Your Jewish ?

I like the light me up


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone is losing oot on a $300 bottle of bourbon and buying someone else a $300 Callaway driver...


Where did this come from ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Better get those salters rolling Mark...better to be ahead of the crowds than behind  Remember it is not snowing under those cars.
> 
> Still raining here...but I am looking/waiting for that 0" - 100" to roll in soon maybe before tonight ????
> 
> By the way...did your pavement warm up enough to melt off all your frozen precept ?


Get them rolling???

We started at 0200.

Finished our first round a half hour ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not to be picky, but it can stop now.


----------



## DeVries

Sounds like your forecast is what ours is. 2-10 possible in snow accumulation, ya right nothing like covering your a$$. Our temps were very warm overnight, my thinking is it will melt on contact for a while.


----------



## On a Call

DeVries said:


> Sounds like your forecast is what ours is. 2-10 possible in snow accumulation, ya right nothing like covering your a$$. Our temps were very warm overnight, my thinking is it will melt on contact for a while.


Keep on dreaming 

Perhaps the first .25 inch...ooops you are up north.... 3 cm.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get them rolling???
> 
> We started at 0200.
> 
> Finished our first round a half hour ago.


Rock on....
Get ready to head home...I put in the word for it to end soon. 
Perhaps in the 8 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

_*Sunday Night*
Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 
*M.L.King Day*
Snow. High near 27. Chance of precipitation is 80%._

Great...salt overnight then continue on through the day. Another 36 hour day for a couple inches of snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been snowing for close to 3 hours now and we must have at least .1"...maybe .15"...


Wow, I think its snowing as hard as I've ever seen it snow. Went out and loaded 3 trucks and got soaked and couldnt hardly see for the snow in my eyes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> _*Sunday Night*
> Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.
> *M.L.King Day*
> Snow. High near 27. Chance of precipitation is 80%._
> 
> Great...salt overnight then continue on through the day. Another 36 hour day for a couple inches of snow.





Mark Oomkes said:


> _*Sunday Night*
> Snow likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 15. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.
> *M.L.King Day*
> Snow. High near 27. Chance of precipitation is 80%._
> 
> Great...salt overnight then continue on through the day. Another 36 hour day for a couple inches of snow.


Sounds just like last year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds just like last year.


And this year was supposed to be the year of "clippers".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And this year was supposed to be the year of "clippers".


I heard them call the Monday storm a clipper on the weather channel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard them call the Monday storm a clipper on the weather channel.


The "clippers" we've had so far have been anything but. Just like last year...

Really sick of the labor incurred on these storms that take 18 hours to drop 2".


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard them call the Monday storm a clipper on the weather channel.


A couple years ago I went backpacking on the Appalachian trail in Virginia, I had a buddy text me while I was down there saying we had a clipper coming in, he called it a "Manitoba Momma"
Needless to say, it freaked me out and I was not a happy camper:angry:


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> The "clippers" we've had so far have been anything but. Just like last year...
> 
> Really sick of the labor incurred on these storms that take 18 hours to drop 2".


No doubt about the 18 hour 2 inch storm...as they call it.

Give me 3" in 2 hours any day.

Took us 18 hours of pissing around to finish this one....now the temp will tighten it all up..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So for a wrap-up...roughly 33 hours of continuous snowfall. 3-4 inches roughly. At least 3 salt applications. 2 pushes on untreated lots\pavement. 1 push on treated lots. 

I think I'm at aboot 27 hours of work. For 3-4 inches of snow. And it was a "Clipper".


----------



## On a Call

The mines are happy though 

Dig deeper you guys...deeper I say.

Crack that whip...


So do we call these storms, clippers, or just winter wonder land ??

or...dustings ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> The mines are happy though


Apparently you haven't gotten the memo. The mines might be, but the stockpiles aren't.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently you haven't gotten the memo. The mines might be, but the stockpiles aren't.


Another whole thread 

Good news is...might hit 50 this weekend.

Then another clipper


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So for a wrap-up...roughly 33 hours of continuous snowfall. 3-4 inches roughly. At least 3 salt applications. 2 pushes on untreated lots\pavement. 1 push on treated lots.
> 
> I think I'm at aboot 27 hours of work. For 3-4 inches of snow. And it was a "Clipper".


They weather guys called it a clipper but the radar was showing it moving in from the south. So its a Tijuana clipper?


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> They weather guys called it a clipper but the radar was showing it moving in from the south. So its a Tijuana clipper?


Close. I believe proper term is sheethoele clipper.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> So for a wrap-up...roughly 33 hours of continuous snowfall. 3-4 inches roughly. At least 3 salt applications. 2 pushes on untreated lots\pavement. 1 push on treated lots.
> 
> I think I'm at aboot 27 hours of work. For 3-4 inches of snow. And it was a "Clipper".


I think Chiraq side of the lake got more fake snow then you guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I think Chiraq side of the lake got more fake snow then you guys


Sure...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


MayB.....?

It was so bad at home the old lady took the initiative to hook up the plow do the driveway.....

She is never touch the plow before, not to mention physically attach it. She did well


----------



## FredG

1olddogtwo said:


> MayB.....?
> 
> It was so bad at home the old lady took the initiative to hook up the plow do the driveway.....
> 
> She is never touch the plow before, not to mention physically attach it. She did well


Wow, What nationality is she? Any available sisters, Cousins lol. My Wife would call somebody else in a NY minute.


----------



## FredG

What you guys all snoring over there in Meatchicken from the snow lol?


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> What you guys all snoring over there in Meatchicken from the snow lol?


Probably wrenching on all their broken stuff... See battle scars thread.... I just choose to put mine off for another day....


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> So for a wrap-up...roughly 33 hours of continuous snowfall. 3-4 inches roughly. At least 3 salt applications. 2 pushes on untreated lots\pavement. 1 push on treated lots.
> 
> I think I'm at aboot 27 hours of work. For 3-4 inches of snow. And it was a "Clipper".


It sucked...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I would like to see another storm like this:

http://woodtv.com/2018/01/26/40-years-later-the-great-blizzard-of-1978/

http://woodtv.com/blog/2018/01/25/the-blizzard-of-1978-40-years-ago/


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would like to see another storm like this:
> 
> http://woodtv.com/2018/01/26/40-years-later-the-great-blizzard-of-1978/
> 
> http://woodtv.com/blog/2018/01/25/the-blizzard-of-1978-40-years-ago/


Whats the big whoop GR got 19.2" of snow and some wind.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Whats the big whoop GR got 19.2" of snow and some wind.....


It would be Great weather for a Highboy Buffbox....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Whats the big whoop GR got 19.2" of snow and some wind.....


It was a once in a lifetime storm...didn't you read it?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was a once in a lifetime storm...didn't you read it?


Epic...Diabolical...Literally the storm of the century


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I remember it like it was 40 years ago. It was our first year moving up to the farm, didnt see a county plow for a few days. Between us and the farmer down the road we kept the raod plowed so the milk truck could get through.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was a once in a lifetime storm...didn't you read it?


I got board when I saw the amount...... After hearing cry like a little girl all these years aboot lake affect / enhanced snow I was going to be sum what impressed with the snow total....... it was epic...... but in the failing category..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I got board when I saw the amount...... After hearing cry like a little girl all these years aboot lake affect / enhanced snow I was going to be sum what impressed with the snow total....... it was epic...... but in the failing category..........


K


----------



## BUFF

This would be a epic amount of snow to talk aboot in a 24hr period...


----------



## BUFF

Meatchicken falls #27, guess you guys are really in the middle of road


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And???


----------



## ConnorExum

The Blizzard of 1977 in Buffalo and Western, NY was serious...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


This one time...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

at band camp...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I got board when I saw the amount...... After hearing cry like a little girl all these years aboot lake affect / enhanced snow I was going to be sum what impressed with the snow total....... it was epic...... but in the failing category..........


We understand thats only ankle deep to you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Meatchicken falls #27, guess you guys are really in the middle of road
> View attachment 177101


The snowbiner is pretty cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We understand thats only ankle deep to you.


Because his ego acts like helium...


----------



## DeVries

I was only 5 when that hit but do have some memories of it. My father has some pretty cool photos as well.


----------



## Landgreen

I was only a few years old at the time but enjoy hearing the stories. The wind was a major factor. Huge drifts. My mower dealer told me about drifting around his house that was so high that he had to tell his kids to stay away from the power pole because they could touch the transformer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I was only a few years old at the time but enjoy hearing the stories. The wind was a major factor. Huge drifts. My mower dealer told me about drifting around his house that was so high that he had to tell his kids to stay away from the power pole because they could touch the transformer.


My dad got stuck in our driveway.

We sledded oof the roof of the garage...dropped aboot a foot til we hit the drift. Didn't need a ladder to get back up on the roof either.

He had an excavator call him and ask if he would keep a couple loaders bizzie. They were in Newaygo, 2 guys drove up there and roaded them to GR. That's about an hour drive in a car. Can't imagine how long it took in a loader in a blizzard. He used them for everything, including his driveways. Rode along with the operator in the cab showing him which ones to do. All of his customers were 100% open Monday morning while the guys doing it with trucks were still struggling to open places up. His were plowed and the snow was stacked.


----------



## Freshwater

Ive never seen the weather graphic that showed how the 2 different systems merged and bombed out right over the top of us. The 40-80mph winds are what put that storm over the top, not necessarily the final snow totals.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark's dad was on top of that one. The loaders plowed with a bucket. We had snow up to the hood of our trucks. Back blades were useless. There was no rolling the snow over. Just pushing It off to the side. It took a full week for the city to plow my street. It would be interesting to fight a similar storm with today's equipment.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Plow with the storm... lowblue:lowblue:
I'm not sure todays equipment (as in trucks) would make that much difference but I believe there are more tractors or loaders around today. Also I would think the weather and news media would have us more prepared then back in the 70's.


----------



## BUFF

Our last "big one" was in March '03, got 3' had drifts 15' high in places. Rode my sled 7 miles to town for beer. Took a couple days for the county to clean roads oot be me since I'm not in a snow removal priority area.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Also I would think the weather and news media would have us more prepared then back in the 70's.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## On a Call

IMO it is all relative....

Give Florida an inch and they are stranded. 

Give Grand Rapids a foot and they laugh.

Give Buffalo 24 and they start their trucks .


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would like to see another storm like this:
> QUOTE]
> 
> I guarantee you wouldnt.
> 
> There are some big pieces of old weathered equipment that sit at our county and city road commissions. Vplows, giant blowers. They were purchased long ago for a reason. Some nasty winter's back then. Glad they haven't had to be put to work in recent years.
> 
> During that big blizzard the only way to get to the hospital was on snowmobile. If you could make it to the local grocery store on your skis or snowshoes you would find the shelves bare.
> 
> Not sure how people would fare with another big storm like that. Many more vehicles are 4wd yet ground clearance gets to be a factor real quick. More people in the way getting stuck. Found that out that last 24" storm. Bunch of idiots that needed to just stay home.


----------



## Herm Witte

LapeerLandscape said:


> Plow with the storm... lowblue:lowblue:
> I'm not sure todays equipment (as in trucks) would make that much difference but I believe there are more tractors or loaders around today. Also I would think the weather and news media would have us more prepared then back in the 70's.


 I'm pretty sure we plowed with the storm for a time. I and probably others finally made a decision to only clear residentials after the side streets were cleared of snow due to our trucks continually getting stuck. We worked in tandem and kept chains hooked up to the back bumper. V blades were not around then and they would have been a great help. As I recall a lack of ground clearance was a big issue with plow trucks. It was after that storm that the industry in West MI started to move away from half ton pick ups to the taller 3/4 ton trucks.


----------



## Defcon 5

The amount of snow that fell was one thing....The Drifting was unreal...


----------



## Herm Witte

Totally agree


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> The amount of snow that fell was one thing....The Drifting was unreal...


No doubt...
I was in HS we left two cars stranded on a country road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid forecasters...less than inch turned into a narrow band of 3-4". Most of it between 3 and 4 AM.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stupid forecasters...less than inch turned into a narrow band of 3-4". Most of it between 3 and 4 AM.


Who's the dummy, the person forecasting or the dummy believing/listening to it....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Who's the dummy, the person forecasting or the dummy believing/listening to it....


I'm in the boat as the other dummy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Who's the dummy, the person forecasting or the dummy believing/listening to it....


As of 9 PM last night, there wasn't diddly squat on the radar. I wondered if we were even going to get a dusting. Wind was supposed to be oot of the NNE to N, so lake effect shouldn't have played a factor. Wind is oot of the N and it's still snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm in the boat as the other dummy.


You're in a boat with Todd???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So as of last night checking the weather as always, accuweather 0, NWS .6, weather channel less than 1. About an inch down before 4am, its 10:10 and we have just over 4. The latest forecast says storm total 6-10 advisory till 7pm.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're in a boat with Todd???


A snow boat.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're in a boat with Todd???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> As of 9 PM last night, there wasn't diddly squat on the radar. I wondered if we were even going to get a dusting. Wind was supposed to be oot of the NNE to N, so lake effect shouldn't have played a factor. Wind is oot of the N and it's still snowing.


So you're snow doesn't come oot of the NNE/N...... baffling....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So you're snow doesn't come oot of the NNE/N...... baffling....


I'm flummoxed...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm flummoxed...


So just another day eh.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> View attachment 177220


I think Herm is down there with Giligan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure what to do...it was only aboot a 12 hour snowfall...I figured it wood bee another 36 day storm.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure what to do...it was only aboot a 12 hour snowfall...I figured it wood bee another 36 day storm.


I'm sure you'll find something else to piss and moan aboot....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I'm sure you'll find something else to piss and moan aboot....


Doubt it


----------



## Defcon 5

That's it.....Im unhitching my wagon from both Oomokes and Buffbox....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doubt it


Really???.....I doubt that you doubt it


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> That's it.....Im unhitching my wagon from both Oomokes and Buffbox....


With giving up smoking, drinking and good food you'll have no more vices........ Boring......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> That's it.....Im unhitching my wagon from both Oomokes and Buffbox....


Its about time...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I'm afraid the force is too strong and he get pulled back in.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm afraid the force is too strong and he get pulled back in.


Oh the opportunity to almost tooo mulch to let go........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another 48 hour Alberta "Clipper" on the way for the weekend!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another 48 hour Alberta "Clipper" on the way for the weekend!


Make sure you plow with the storm.


----------



## BUFF

So the Pennsyltuckey Gopher says moor winter..... Don't really think it every started.


----------



## viper881

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another 48 hour Alberta "Clipper" on the way for the weekend!


Plus all the drunks going home from super bowl!


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> So the Pennsyltuckey Gopher says moor winter..... Don't really think it every started.


MJD saw his shadow???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think we need to go shoot the damn groundhog.


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> MJD saw his shadow???


I believe I saw your shadow...even crazier, I know


----------



## Mark Oomkes

6 more weeks of winter\month and half until spring.


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I believe I saw your shadow...even crazier, I know


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think we need to go shoot the damn groundhog.


I will take 6 more weeks of work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I will take 6 more weeks of work.


Beginning of Feb is far too early for spring. Even with the salt shortage I don't want it to quit yet. Just had 110 tonnes of salt come in today. That was on top of the roughly 200 I had on hand. I have to take another roughly 300 by March 1.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another 48 hour Alberta "Clipper" on the way for the weekend!


At 6 pm weather report expect 4.3 inches. At 10pm weather report export 5.5 inches. Story keeps changing too...


----------



## DeVries

I know who's hoarding all the salt now. Shame on you........

If I need salt I may come for a drive to Dutton to visit friends and take salt home


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I know who's hoarding all the salt now. Shame on you........
> 
> If I need salt I may come for a drive to Dutton to visit friends and take salt home


Sure...


----------



## Landgreen

Well it's back to work. Snow everyday since 31st. All it took was one employee to leave on a cruise. Substitute tractor operator got more than he bargained for.

That break was nice. Wouldn't mind another. Maybe include some palm trees next time around...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 3 inches here at Wisconsin dells in the last few hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmmm...WWA says 3" overnight.

We've got that and it's still snow globing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmmm...WWA says 3" overnight.
> 
> We've got that and it's still snow globing.


Very little here, not sure if its even a 1/2". I'm still going to town to check things out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Very little here, not sure if its even a 1/2". I'm still going to town to check things out.


Where are the grandkids to check it for you?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Maybe an inch so far coming down though good.... Looks like a 15 hourer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where are the grandkids to check it for you?


There's even less down here. They probably already knew that and went back to bed without telling me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stopped for almost an hour...knew it was too good to be true. Started up again pretty light, now we're back to the snow globe.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing a little probably an inch the last 2 hours but the bad news we lost a radiator in our gmc 4500.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now.


----------



## jomama45

Suns out here now, may not make it your way in time today, but just remember, the sun will come out tomorrow, bet you bottom dollar..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another on and off 36 hour "Clipper".

Thankfully it was a weekend and dropped a worthwhile amount of snow this time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing a little probably an inch the last 2 hours but the bad news we lost a radiator in our gmc 4500.


Anything I lose I usually find on my road on the way home... betcha it's there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Anything I lose I usually find on my road on the way home... betcha it's there.


Maybe I should have stated we lost the coolant out of the radiator while on the e-way and we didnt go look for it....Thumbs Up
The radiator is out, took my son and I about 20 minutes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I quit


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I quit


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I quit


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Great timing too... Should be a 16.5 hourer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Great timing too... Should be a 16.5 hourer...


It's perfect...too little to get plowing, too much to salt with the salt shortage and too late to plow.

I love snow!


----------



## DeVries

Thats our problem today too, by the time everyone is up there will be enough to plow. Good thing is its been hyped up since Saturday around here, and everyone knows its coming. Schools have been shut down for the day, most people will understand why the lots are snow covered I'm sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm having fantasies about a storm that starts late afternoon, stops at midnight and we get everything cleared and salted by 7-8.

Just once so I can remember what it's like.


----------



## Ajlawn1

These are the days that stop making me feel bad looking at those massive invoices...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The NWS shows it snowing from now thru Sunday night with a 3 hour break Thursday night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The NWS shows it snowing from now thru Sunday night with a 3 hour break Thursday night.


Ours changes regularly...especially around 3-4 PM. @Woodenshoe and I were just discussing that yesterday...and the piss poor forecasts we have been getting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1100pm Thursday night we start under a winter storm watch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> 1100pm Thursday night we start under a winter storm watch.


Keep it all to yourself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> 1100pm Thursday night we start under a winter storm watch.


K


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah 6-9" Thurs night through Fri all day is the word on the street....

They were bringing my new engine in to make some test pulls on the Dyno....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Friday looks interesting...lowblue:lowblue:


----------



## BUFF

I concurThumbs Up








And I'll be enjoying it as a spectator....


----------



## EWSplow

I was just on the NOAA website. There was a posting that read "we're hiring". How difficult can the be? Seems like there's plenty of room for error.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing globing...I love lake effect.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing globing...I love lake effect.


For now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> For now....


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Especially when it wasn't predicted.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Especially when it wasn't predicted.


To qualify as a prediction don't you have to be right sometimes.... Or no....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> To qualify as a prediction don't you have to be right sometimes.... Or no....


I suppose...went to bed with a 30% chance of snow showers...checked at 130 and nothing. Got up at 530 and it was snowing hard, close to a half inch and the foreguess was 80% chance of up to half inch. Blooming idiots.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I suppose...went to bed with a 30% chance of snow showers...checked at 130 and nothing. Got up at 530 and it was snowing hard, close to a half inch and the foreguess was 80% chance of up to half inch. Blooming idiots.


 Soooooo they still give them self a 20% chance of being wrong after the snow fell. That's not bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Soooooo they still give them self a 20% chance of being wrong after the snow fell. That's not bad.


Eggzactly


----------



## Ajlawn1

They really should stick these type of forecasts instead...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> They really should stick these type of forecasts instead...
> 
> View attachment 177646


For sure.


----------



## Landgreen

Looking real nasty down south. Snow globe gonna be in the paint shaker.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle???

3 hours after the "start" and not even a dusting on treated surfaces.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure wish we had a decent weather guesser around here.


----------



## DeVries

What are you saying, amounts will be less than forecasted?

Its about 3 hours late here according to the forecast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll let you know in a few hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> What are you saying, amounts will be less than forecasted?
> 
> Its about 3 hours late here according to the forecast.


No


----------



## EWSplow

What did you end up with today on the other side of the pond ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

5-6"?

And ewe?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5-6"?
> 
> And ewe?


About the same I think. I started at,3am and made 2 rounds on all but a few.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> What did you end up with today on the other side of the pond ?


He got pontoons for his skid..... water is no longer a threat...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Saw this on the Facebook.








Gotta make sure those salt cubes are full


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Saw this on the Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 177701
> Gotta make sure those salt cubes are full


:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


Actually, is that Todd driving?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually, is that Todd driving?


Doubt it, he's probably still looking for a spinner......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5-6"?
> 
> And ewe?


8ish


----------



## On a Call

Well when I got back for the Toledo bust ( we were quoted to receive 8 - 10 and caught 7 ) We finished our jobs. Then I came home north of Detroit. First call needed my help...there was a solid 11 on the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How is 1" shy of the prediction a bust?

Good news is it just started snowing again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy crap I just want them to get it right if it's going to snow or not and you're worried about a 1" difference being a bust from 8 to 7 inches....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Damn you must of been doing less then me....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy crap I just want them to get it right if it's going to snow or not and you're worried about a 1" difference being a bust from 8 to 7 inches....


I get a text a few times a day with the weather forecast and start times as well as any LE bands that catch me off guard. It's pretty useful.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Truck is looking good Mark, I see you got those new inner wheel jagoof LEDs finally on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Saw this on the Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 177701
> Gotta make sure those salt cubes are full


A new design mofia block...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Truck is looking good Mark, I see you got those new inner wheel jagoof LEDs finally on...
> 
> View attachment 177702


Lot looks good, wheel jagoffs must be working,


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Lot looks good, wheel jagoffs must be working,


You get any snow old man.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> You get any snow old man.


Just a salt event. Suppose to get 3 to 5'' today,


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Truck is looking good Mark, I see you got those new inner wheel jagoof LEDs finally on...
> 
> View attachment 177702


I saw those wheel light gizmos last year when I was in Mesa Az, figured it started in SoCal and would stay in the south west.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually, is that Todd driving?


Haven't driven a mixer in 24 years...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Doubt it, he's probably still looking for a spinner......


Found it....It was run over and in 7 pieces


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Found it....It was run over and in 7 pieces


BTW...is it OVER???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

8 oot of 10 days this month it's snowed.

It's been feast or famine this year, very strange year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It didn't fizzle\go north, south, east or west\do a U-turn.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mixed bag here from sleet to big fat flakes and hammering pretty good now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've had close to an inch in the last hour to hour and a half. NWS has us at aroond 6".

Not really sure what we're going to do yet. I have no desire to run through residential routes twice on a Sunday, but that's too much to wait. Not worth trying to salt anything if it's going to accumulate that much. 

Sure am loving these storms starting at 2-4 every single time this year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah did my test salt spot and already covered.. going to start pushing here it's going to add up and it's heavy...


----------



## EWSplow

Already 2" here. Forecast was 2" by noon today. Oh well, it's Sunday. Hopefully people understand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They're guessing at closer to 6" for us. 

Last Sunday we did the resi routes twice because of the Stupor Bowl. Friday we ran through them twice for 4". I think there may have been 1 other day this past week, but I really don't remember anymore. Pretty sure we've done them at least 6 times in the past week. 

Guess we'll see what happens in a few hours.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We have gotten over 24" in the last 10 days. It seems almost every storm has hit dead center and with heavy bands right on us. Why should today be any different, its just a dark cloud right over Lapeer county. The good news is it looks like it might end early.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have gotten over 24" in the last 10 days. It seems almost every storm has hit dead center and with heavy bands right on us. Why should today be any different, its just a dark cloud right over Lapeer county. The good news is it looks like it might end early.
> View attachment 177736


It's the Oomkes effect rubbing off on everyone now.... Yes it'll end early but then it's been drizzling ever since it stopped.


----------



## Defcon 5

I was gonna say...Your turning into Oomkes...Do you text each other and say...It Can Stop Now?


----------



## Defcon 5

I would rather be out plowing than what I'm dealing with now...But, I feel better since Oomkes texted me and pretty much called me a wussy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I was gonna say...Your turning into Oomkes...Do you text each other and say...It Can Stop Now?


Only every 5 minutes...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I would rather be out plowing than what I'm dealing with now...But, I feel better since Oomkes texted me and pretty much called me a wussy


You getting sleet/ice?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's the Oomkes effect rubbing off on everyone now.... Yes it'll end early but then it's been drizzling ever since it stopped.


I need to quit hitching my wagon to him, is that what your saying.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> You getting sleet/ice?


Yes...But that's not the problem...I have developed a Blood Clot in my right arm...They say it's serious...I said just give me some pills and let me go...I'm letting the Plowlord down


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just make sure you have a tether with a kill switch...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...But that's not the problem...I have developed a Blood Clot in my right arm...They say it's serious...I said just give me some pills and let me go...I'm letting the Plowlord down


We all know your a dedicated employee but letting the plowlord down should not be your biggest concern right now. Blood clots scare the **** out of me as much as ex-wives. The good news is plowlord wont have any trucks without heat or lose any spinners today.

Get well.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We all know your a dedicated employee but letting the plowlord down should not be your biggest concern right now. Blood clots scare the **** out of me as much as ex-wives. The good news is plowlord wont have any trucks without heat or lose any spinners today.
> 
> Get well.


FWIW.....I have not lost a spinner in months...It started Friday...My arm was killing me...Had swollen up pretty good also...Became concerning when I could not feel my hand anymore yesterday...Could have been the fault of the Meyers plow I was using


----------



## Defcon 5

Look AJ Lawn....No crap on the dash


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was gonna say...Your turning into Oomkes...Do you text each other and say...It Can Stop Now?


Like you do 10 times a storm???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I would rather be out plowing than what I'm dealing with now...But, I feel better since Oomkes texted me and pretty much called me a wussy


Did knot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have gotten over 24" in the last 10 days. It seems almost every storm has hit dead center and with heavy bands right on us. Why should today be any different, its just a dark cloud right over Lapeer county. The good news is it looks like it might end early.
> View attachment 177736


End early????

Lmao...Shirley you jest


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Look AJ Lawn....No crap on the dash


Understood...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood...
> 
> View attachment 177738


That makes me feel good about mine.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like you do 10 times a storm???


Like I do?????.....Shirley you jest....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Like I do?????.....Shirley you jest....


I don't...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood...
> 
> View attachment 177738


I bet your defrost works really good...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood...
> 
> View attachment 177738


I get so pissed at some of the guys. Your at the gas station everyday, the trash can is right there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I get so pissed at some of the guys. Your at the gas station everyday, the trash can is right there.


Same here. 6 yard dumpster sits 8' from our bulk fuel tanks. Throw the **** away!!


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I bet your defrost works really good...


The defrost smells like WD40 and Old doughnut sticks


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't...


Like they say....A Moron does not realize he is a Moron


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> The defrost smells like WD40 and Old doughnut sticks


The donut sticks are Speedway fresh this morning thank you very much....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> The donut sticks are Speedway fresh this morning thank you very much....


I had to "the google" Donut Sticks to see wtf they were.....
Guess I'm a little removed from the trendy things in the world. In my defense I don't drink coffee, eat donuts a couple times a year at most and I don't buy them.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> I had to "the google" Donut Sticks to see wtf they were.....
> Guess I'm a little removed from the trendy things in the world. In my defense I don't drink coffee, eat donuts a couple times a year at most and I don't buy them.


Now that's pretty funny.... I didn't drink coffee till I started plowing snow and when you're in the heat of the battle you grab whatever looks good at the moment at the local convenience store....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ran my T650 w/8-13 PlowMaxx for a couple hours today...with the new Camso tracks...holy carp do those make a difference over the bald ones. Heavier snow than Christmas and I never had to stop to regain momentum once.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ran my T650 w/8-13 PlowMaxx for a couple hours today...with the new Camso tracks...holy carp do those make a difference over the bald ones. Heavier snow than Christmas and I never had to stop to regain momentum once.


Would you say or do you know if they are better then good tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I didn't run either the S or T that much, but I would say the tracked machine will outpush the wheeled machine even being heavier. And with good tyres.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never had to stop to regain momentum once.


This seems to be a contradictory statement...... Mulch like a Oxymoron.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> This seems to be a contradictory statement...... Mulch like a Oxymoron.


Maybe if you were a trained skidsteer operator you would understand.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe if you were a trained skidsteer operator you would understand.


I am and know skid don't float withoot the pontoon option..... must be a regional lingo thing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I am and know skid don't float withoot the pontoon option..... must be a regional lingo thing....


Sure


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't run either the S or T that much, but I would say the tracked machine will outpush the wheeled machine even being heavier. And with good tyres.


How fast is the track machine though? I highly doubt it goes 12-13 like a wheeled machine with snow grips. If it does it would probably shake all of the glass oot of it in one night........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> How fast is the track machine though? I highly doubt it goes 12-13 like a wheeled machine with snow grips. If it does it would probably shake all of the glass oot of it in one night........


It's just a little over 1 MPH slower than a wheeled machine with stock tyres. New suspension is way smoother than the old.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think heii week is finally over.


----------



## BUFF

Sure you do....


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think heii week is finally over.


Next up, ice flows


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think heii week is finally over.


I noticed on a call liked this post. Didn't he call winter over right before we got kidney punched this week?
Lol.


----------



## On a Call

A guy is wrong one time 
Speaking of being kidney punched....had a step ladder colapse from under me a week ago last Saturday few 10 ish feet landed on my side breaking ribs thought my arm after 10 hours in the er they said rib only....so this last week was he77.
I think you guys pushed me ???


----------



## Freshwater

Busiest week of my plowing career. Glad it's over I'll be honest.

So I've been getting complaints from this property manager, he' all over me the whole week. People are complaining it'. Slippery. Its getting bad between me and him, I'm tired. So I go out in my truck to do his properties. This is what I find. Gutters backed up and ice damned so bad its dripping right on the walks and doorsteps and forming lots of ice. On all his buildings.





















My guys have been trying to keep up with this crap, and I'm getting on them for using too much salt. This shouldn' be my responsibility. That's a roof gutter issue, not a snow removal issue.


----------



## On a Call

I have a medical building under contract. There is a slopped metal roof much like yours shows. The problem is you clean and salt then over flow washes away the salt and freezes back up.

Answer is heat tape....but their insurance will not allow it.

Offer them a quote on heated matts layed along the walk !


Freshwater said:


> Busiest week of my plowing career. Glad it's over I'll be honest.
> 
> So I've been getting complaints from this property manager, he' all over me the whole week. People are complaining it'. Slippery. Its getting bad between me and him, I'm tired. So I go out in my truck to do his properties. This is what I find. Gutters backed up and ice damned so bad its dripping right on the walks and doorsteps and forming lots of ice. On all his buildings.
> View attachment 177766
> View attachment 177767
> View attachment 177768
> My guys have been trying to keep up with this crap, and I'm getting on them for using too much salt. This shouldn' be my responsibility. That's a roof gutter issue, not a snow removal issue.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Busiest week of my plowing career. Glad it's over I'll be honest.
> 
> So I've been getting complaints from this property manager, he' all over me the whole week. People are complaining it'. Slippery. Its getting bad between me and him, I'm tired. So I go out in my truck to do his properties. This is what I find. Gutters backed up and ice damned so bad its dripping right on the walks and doorsteps and forming lots of ice. On all his buildings.
> View attachment 177766
> View attachment 177767
> View attachment 177768
> My guys have been trying to keep up with this crap, and I'm getting on them for using too much salt. This shouldn' be my responsibility. That's a roof gutter issue, not a snow removal issue.


Before you say anything to him ask him to meet you at the propery and show you exactly whats the problem. While there with him take pics of the gutters, ice on the roof, icicles and sidewalk. Then tell him you are going to send the pics to your insurance co and attorney because it is absolutly a building problem. We have the same issue at a day care, they have been told year after year and never fixed. Make sure he sees you taking the pics.


----------



## EWSplow

I see a lot of that


----------



## EWSplow

We have one property with a tile roof, it's an old mansion converted to two condos. When we get wet heavy snow, several hours later, all the snow slides off the roof and buries the front porch and back patio. The 1st time it happened, we didn't know until they complained the next morning. By that time , there were piles frozen solid. Had to be at least 2 yards. Now we check it at the end of each day. If there's a pile, we charge them to clean it up .


----------



## Freshwater

He said no he wouldn' address it.
Look around all gutters are like that, his quote.

I don't have an exit clause in my contract, can I use his refusal to address the issue to get out?


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> He said no he wouldn' address it.
> Look around all gutters are like that, his quote.


It's an insulation and roof vent issue. Heat loss from the interior into the attic too. The bath exhaust vents might even be vented into the attic. Maybe let him know what damage he may be doing to his attic framing, roofing, roof deck, etc.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> It's an insulation and roof vent issue. Heat loss from the interior into the attic too. The bath exhaust vents might even be vented into the attic. Maybe let him know what damage he may be doing to his attic framing, roofing, roof deck, etc.


I'm done with him.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> I'm done with him.


Is this a seasonal account? If not salt it twice a day and charge him.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is this a seasonal account? If not salt it twice a day and charge him.


Seasonal, and I've already been paid.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Damn, we’re having the same problem with properties here too.
We’ve been putting CaCl down, considering just putting sand down for traction


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its a problem all over, so much snow on the roofs.


----------



## ktfbgb

It’s not really a gutter problem. The gutters being clogged may contribute. But ice dams are created by improper insulation and building techniques.


----------



## ktfbgb

EWSplow said:


> It's an insulation and roof vent issue. Heat loss from the interior into the attic too. The bath exhaust vents might even be vented into the attic. Maybe let him know what damage he may be doing to his attic framing, roofing, roof deck, etc.


OOPS I see you beat me too it Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

I was at 3 properties yesterday, where we don't do the the snow and ice. All three had furnaces in the attic, all three had gutters filled with ice and icicles hanging and all three had 3-4" of ice o the walks alongside the buildings.


----------



## On a Call

Heat tape works...but needs to be in place prior to icing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Heat tape works...but needs to be in place prior to icing.


You serious Clark???


----------



## ktfbgb

On a Call said:


> Heat tape works...but needs to be in place prior to icing.


That's just a band aid. Doesn't fix the underlying problem and they damage shingles shortening their life span.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> Busiest week of my plowing career. Glad it's over I'll be honest.
> 
> So I've been getting complaints from this property manager, he' all over me the whole week. People are complaining it'. Slippery. Its getting bad between me and him, I'm tired. So I go out in my truck to do his properties. This is what I find. Gutters backed up and ice damned so bad its dripping right on the walks and doorsteps and forming lots of ice. On all his buildings.
> View attachment 177766
> View attachment 177767
> View attachment 177768
> My guys have been trying to keep up with this crap, and I'm getting on them for using too much salt. This shouldn' be my responsibility. That's a roof gutter issue, not a snow removal issue.


It's not your responsibility, I would send him a Email and explain to him his issues with the building, I'm sure you have but the email will be proof if he thinks he's slick, You have pics. If he don't want to comply tell him you will service him till he finds someone else. It will either shut him up or he will take your advise and find someone else. Either way it's a win for you.

Salt is not that cheap just to be giving it away and not put in your bid. Situation like this will make your life miserable. Not good for your overall heath.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You serious Clark???


Who is Clark???....Do I know him??...Is he related to Rusty???


----------



## ktfbgb

Freshwater said:


> Busiest week of my plowing career. Glad it's over I'll be honest.
> 
> So I've been getting complaints from this property manager, he' all over me the whole week. People are complaining it'. Slippery. Its getting bad between me and him, I'm tired. So I go out in my truck to do his properties. This is what I find. Gutters backed up and ice damned so bad its dripping right on the walks and doorsteps and forming lots of ice. On all his buildings.
> View attachment 177766
> View attachment 177767
> View attachment 177768
> My guys have been trying to keep up with this crap, and I'm getting on them for using too much salt. This shouldn' be my responsibility. That's a roof gutter issue, not a snow removal issue.


Hey I dont know what you do for your normal job. But, there is a hell of a lot of money to be made in the non winter months mitigating ice dam issues. I'm talking about fixing insulation and building envelope issues so that the damming no longer occurs. Obviously you need to make sure you get properly licensed in your state, but typically nich contractors can make a killing in specializing in one service like this. There is plenty of literature on building science out there to learn what needs to be done to keep a cold roof deck. Journal of light contracting is a great place to start.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Who is Clark???....Do I know him??...Is he related to Rusty???


Griswold

I don't know

Yes


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Hey I dont know what you do for your normal job. But, there is a hell of a lot of money to be made in the non winter months mitigating ice dam issues. I'm talking about fixing insulation and building envelope issues so that the damming no longer occurs. Obviously you need to make sure you get properly licensed in your state, but typically nich contractors can make a killing in specializing in one service like this. There is plenty of literature on building science out there to learn what needs to be done to keep a cold roof deck. Journal of light contracting is a great place to start.


Ya tell me about it, I hired a professional and was not cheap. Worth every penny tho, Mine was dripping inside now and then killing my house.


----------



## EWSplow

No one wants to spend money to fix there roof ice dam problems correctly. I tried that niche shortly after the housing market crash. Of course now people have money.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Griswold
> 
> I don't know
> 
> Yes


K


----------



## ktfbgb

EWSplow said:


> No one wants to spend money to fix there roof ice dam problems correctly. I tried that niche shortly after the housing market crash. Of course now people have money.


Well ya. Right after the crash no one wanted to spend money on anything. Different story now. At least around here everyone is loose and fast with their money in the building industry. Get it while its hot so you can squirrel it away for the next crash.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Who is Clark???....Do I know him??...Is he related to Rusty???


Rusty nutz, you two need some fluid film lube.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Well ya. Right after the crash no one wanted to spend money on anything. Different story now. At least around here everyone is loose and fast with their money in the building industry. Get it while its hot so you can squirrel it away for the next crash.


If you owned your home during the crash it was easy to survive, The one that it hurt the most was the ones that took mortgages associated with the bunch of commission grubbing crooks that created the whole mess. If a individual does not pay nobody what would make any reasonable person think they were going to take the responsibility to pay a 30 yr mortgage.

The sad part is the people that got involved with good credit and could actually afford there mortgage had to walk away from there homes to. Sad. And the people all worth in the Millions that created the mess got a slap on the hand.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Our contracts state that we are not responsible for any ice formed due to overflowing, plugged and/or poorly draining gutters or poorly and/or incorrectly placed downspout daylighting. Nor are we responsible for any ice and ice dams formed due to building insulation and ventilation issues. We're in the first year of a 3 year seasonal on an apartment complex that is having the exact same issues as you are. 

I don't mind having the sidewalk guys treat one spot here or there, but it's just like yours, where most if not all of the building looks like that, and there's 20 buildings. No thanks. Fix your building issue, instead of passing the buck to the snow contractor. 

I know that doesn't help you now, but I would defiantly add it.


----------



## FredG

Salt all inclement ice conditions does not mean building issues. I had a problem with the catch basins in parking area full of junk backing up to retention pond.

I told him I could fix it for him, Meaning running a camera though there and possible flush if pipe was not collapsed, I used a extra 5 -6 ton and got fed up and was not salting his duck pond no more. Veins popped out of his forehead and hand waving all over.

Make a long story short I went above him with out success. Finally I got a letter from his attorney stating they will pay me in good faith to date and wanted me out the first of March because my safety issues did not comply with theirs. All that could come to mind after receiving the letter was. :redbounce: :clapping: Thumbs Up   :waving: as in BY.


----------



## EWSplow

If you can't please them, dump them.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> If you can't please them, dump them.


Exactly, With a huge company with in house attorneys it's to your best interest to get fired. Otherwise it could lead to breach. Getting fired is not that hard lol.


----------



## EWSplow

I did a small attorneys office lot one season. After billing, they sent a check, with a fancy letter showing climatology reports. They rejected a couple saltings and one 5" push. The website they used would put N/A, or something if they didn't have the event records. Our log sheets for every property near by had 5".
Needless to say, when they left numerous VMs the following fall looking for service, I didn't respond.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I did a small attorneys office lot one season. After billing, they sent a check, with a fancy letter showing climatology reports. They rejected a couple saltings and one 5" push. The website they used would put N/A, or something if they didn't have the event records. Our log sheets for every property near by had 5".
> Needless to say, when they left numerous VMs the following fall looking for service, I didn't respond.


Around here they get there snow amounts from Penn Yan airport. 18 To 20 miles south of me. Not good I had a Nsp try to get me on that. Luckily the head of operations gave me a spread. That was the end of that to.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Around here they get there snow amounts from Penn Yan airport. 18 To 20 miles south of me. Not good I had a Nsp try to get me on that. Luckily the head of operations gave me a spread. That was the end of that to.


Yup, it was the airport . 
I believe NOAA and the state and some universities also do climatology reports .
Most of us probably have better records of the year's events.


----------



## EWSplow

As I told my attorney once, "I like the cold weather, because the attorneys keep their hands in their own pockets ".


----------



## Freshwater

Well I took ews advise and mentioned the ventilation issues, I basically copy and pasted his post and sent it to him. I also told him that I was required to send the pics to my ins company and they were likely to drop his properties. He really seemed to soften his stance after that. Contracts are up on March 15th were almost there. Warmer temps foreasted for a while. I'm done after this year and he knows it. If somebody does fall I'm confident I have enough evidence to be held harmless.


----------



## Freshwater

Well I must have made an impression. He had the roofs cleared of snow. But the azzhat thought he would have the roofs cleared then call me and I'd come in an hour with a crew and snowblowers to re clear the walks. I told him I was in Ohio. I saw my kids for 1 hour in a week and he' going to call on a 45 degree day, go fly a kite dude.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> Well I must have made an impression. He had the roofs cleared of snow. But the azzhat thought he would have the roofs cleared then call me and I'd come in an hour with a crew and snowblowers to re clear the walks. I told him I was in Ohio. I saw my kids for 1 hour in a week and he' going to call on a 45 degree day, go fly a kite dude.


You know it Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Had a bit of a swing in the weather from yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Had a bit of a swing in the weather from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 178262


A little change here too, suppose to be 62 tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Had a bit of a swing in the weather from yesterday


That's a swing.
I've been there in winter (mostly in steamboat). It doesn't feel as cold, when its cold. Drier air?


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Had a bit of a swing in the weather from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 178262


We had the same storm. Still not enough to run the route. Looks like Friday we may get enough to run the route. _I'm not holding my breath._


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> That's a swing.
> I've been there in winter (mostly in steamboat). It doesn't feel as cold, when its cold. Drier air?


Yeah is doesn't cut into you like back east until the breeze is aboot 10-15mph.


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> We had the same storm. Still not enough to run the route. Looks like Friday we may get enough to run the route. _I'm not holding my breath._


Had aboot 2" this am, snowed on/oof all day and picked up another 3" or so. Still snowing pretty good and will probably end up with aboot 5-7"
The warden is in Lander and sent me a text she's not coming home till Wednesday, the roads were closed up there all day and they're calling for some wind tomorrow which equals ground blizzards and road closures.
So another day of freedom and free flowing beers.


----------



## On a Call

The UP looks nice for the next few days...not really getting above 32 and not dropping to below 10. So you are good...looks like you caught 3 inches today...but drier the next few.

But you most likely know all this.

So...enjoy your ride...stay safe...and have fun


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> A little change here too, suppose to be 62 tomorrow.


Mud season eh


----------



## EWSplow

.91 " of rain today. Could have been 9" of snow. Still 38 degrees. Another inch of rain tomorrow. This could have been a big snow event.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> .91 " of rain today. Could have been 9" of snow. Still 38 degrees. Another inch of rain tomorrow. This could have been a big snow event.


That's aboot 10% of our annual rain


----------



## On a Call

I agree...too warm
65 here today...maybe even warmer raining now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Mud season eh


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> Had aboot 2" this am, snowed on/oof all day and picked up another 3" or so. Still snowing pretty good and will probably end up with aboot 5-7"
> The warden is in Lander and sent me a text she's not coming home till Wednesday, the roads were closed up there all day and they're calling for some wind tomorrow which equals ground blizzards and road closures.
> So another day of freedom and free flowing beers.


Nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pushing 3.5" of rain here and still coming what a wet nasty mess... Ponds in peoples yards, roads starting to flood over...


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 6" and temp was -12* @5:30a


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Flooding basement's here......mop company making some money.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mops! Trash pumps, sumps flying off the shelves at Lowe's...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting kind of dusty oot...could use some rain...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting kind of dusty oot...could use some rain...


Waters getting high around town.

Just think if this was snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting kind of dusty oot...could use some rain...


It's dry inside MGIA then again you're probably too bizzie


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just think if this was snow.


We'd be on our 100th "it can stop anytime now?"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Waters getting high around town.
> 
> Just think if this was snow.


Diabollicaly EPIC!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Not much in the way of ice from refreeze here, but almost broke my ankle on these wonderful Milwaukee streets. 
Oh well, we'll have a trolly soon.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah most of the ground temps around here 45 to 50 no freezing... But they just said a little over 7" of rain total....


----------



## Defcon 5

I wish this was all snow...All those "Low" snow areas would not be low anymore


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Not much in the way of ice from refreeze here, but almost broke my ankle on these wonderful Milwaukee streets.
> Oh well, we'll have a trolly soon.
> View attachment 178360


LMAO! The trolley is expected to clear up the crime issues as well, from what I understand. ........


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> LMAO! The trolley is expected to clear up the crime issues as well, from what I understand. ........


We'd probably need our own thread for the TROLLEY. Maybe not such a bad idea. I'd like to see input from people in cities that already have them.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> LMAO! The trolley is expected to clear up the crime issues as well, from what I understand. ........


Done. I started a new thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Not much in the way of ice from refreeze here, but almost broke my ankle on these wonderful Milwaukee streets.
> Oh well, we'll have a trolly soon.
> View attachment 178360


We don't screw around with potholes in Michigan...go big or go home.

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2018/02/potholes_damage_several_vehicl.html

This is more like asteroid crater on the "roads".


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't screw around with potholes in Michigan...go big or go home.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2018/02/potholes_damage_several_vehicl.html
> 
> This is more like asteroid crater on the "roads".


I saw your Michigan pothole video. LOL


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't screw around with potholes in Michigan...go big or go home.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2018/02/potholes_damage_several_vehicl.html
> 
> This is more like asteroid crater on the "roads".


Yeah they showed last night on the news in Meatchicken if its a G or under you can file with them to see if you can get reimbursed for damage... Anything over you have to sue them.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah they showed last night on the news in Meatchicken if its a G or under you can file with them to see if you can get reimbursed for damage... Anything over you have to sue them.


I think Milwaukee has something too, but I didn't even attempt to try to get reimbursed for the 2k I spent on suspension work this year, even though I know it's from the continual abuse of driving one their f'd up streets.


----------



## BUFF

-12* this morning and sunny, feels like 0*


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pfffffft.... 7th place


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> -12* this morning and sunny, feels like 0*


It's 72 here today, just saying.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It's 72 here today, just saying.


We were close to that Sunday, then we have a bit of a swing in temps Sunday night.
The warden said it was -25* at the ranch this morning with a 10mph breeze.
At least it's sunny, this is downtown Lander


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 178378


Michigan is closed year round then???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm










GFS has us at 5".

Should be entertaining.


----------



## EWSplow

For Thursday?
I haven't checked our forecast today. 
Local TV said accumulation, but the temp looks too warm .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS has us at 5".
> 
> Should be entertaining.


All the future casts on the local channels just showed you getting nothing maybe a burst of snow NE Indiana on the tail end...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> All the future casts on the local channels just showed you getting nothing maybe a burst of snow NE Indiana on the tail end...


I guarantee there will be enough to salt.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS has us at 5".
> 
> Should be entertaining.


35mph winds and pwr ootages..... it's a stiff breeze at best....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 35mph winds and pwr ootages..... it's a stiff breeze at best....


Our NTACs are idiots.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our NTACs are idiots.


Probably all the salt in the watershed.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Probably all the salt in the watershed.....


Probably


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I guarantee there will be enough to salt.


Wanna Bet??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wanna Bet??


K


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I guarantee there will be enough to salt.


There's always enough to pre salt 

Unless there's no forecast for any precipitation, then it's overapplying, wasteful and shows lack of professionalism.


----------



## On a Call

I suggest you load up for bear and go rabbit hunting.

Over here I am betting we see......nuttin


----------



## EWSplow

1-3" of wet heavy stuff for us. 
Pushing 3" of slush isn't fun.


----------



## On a Call

EWSplow said:


> 1-3" of wet heavy stuff for us.
> Pushing 3" of slush isn't fun.


Now not at all...and then they add is some freezing temps and wham you have ice


----------



## EWSplow

Timing sucks too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> Now not at all...*and then they add is some freezing temps and wham you have ice*


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> 1-3" of wet heavy stuff for us.
> Pushing 3" of slush isn't fun.


Back in the day I remember pushing some stuff with water in it. Ford F-350, 351 Windsor, I remember having my foot to the floor just praying to get to the other end. First and last time that happened, Thank God.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


>


On the money brother... 

And....it causes all the children to get excited


----------



## On a Call

So...who here remember snow on Easter Morning ?


----------



## FredG

Wish I had a diesel that day, This was back when mopar started putting Kummins in pickups. Nobody had diesel yet back then.


----------



## FredG

On a Call said:


> So...who here remember snow on Easter Morning ?


Once I'm sure of. Got pictures of the kids hunting eggs in the snow somewhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On a Call said:


> So...who here remember snow on Easter Morning ?


Which one?


----------



## FredG

https://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/geneva/new-york/united-states/usny0548/2007/3

History back to 2007 shows snow in march, Only checked 2007


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> So...who here remember snow on Easter Morning ?


Which Easter, it's pretty common for us.


----------



## EWSplow

On a Call said:


> So...who here remember snow on Easter Morning ?


I do remember doing spring lawn clean ups one day and snow the next in April. I think it was 2009.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Which Easter, it's pretty common for us.


That was my question...


----------



## EWSplow

The spring thunder snow storms are a trip.
I do remember one on an Easter weekend, maybe 1982?
I had just cleared a place with a tractor loader for a homeowner who was gone for the winter. While driving the tractor home it started to thunder and dump snow. I think we got more than 24" in a short time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love thundersnow...


----------



## EWSplow

On a Call said:


> So...who here remember snow on Easter Morning ?


My memory is like a steel vice. Unfortunately, that vice has corroded .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love thundersnow...


So does Jim Can-a-tuna on TWC.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> My memory is like a steel vice. Unfortunately, that vice has corroded .


It all the salt you guys use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It all the salt you guys use.


Sure...


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> My memory is like a steel vice. Unfortunately, that vice has corroded .


Little Kroil will solve that, You can apply though hairline or a little in each ear. Good Luck


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> So does Jim Can-a-tuna on TWC.


----------



## JustJeff

Good album. You remember those, right? "Albums".


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Good album. You remember those, right? "Albums".


I have a couple milk crates of albums, my kids think they're pretty cool.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> Good album. You remember those, right? "Albums".


Not me that was before my time. The young feller I am.


----------



## JustJeff

Shoot, I had a reel to reel that I inherited from my parents.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> Shoot, I had a reel to reel that I inherited from my parents.


I had a reel to reel, You were the cool kid with one of them in the day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

JustJeff said:


> Good album. You remember those, right? "Albums".


I had that one. Those guys look rough today.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I had that one. Those guys look rough today.


I saw them at Folsom Field in '80, the place blew up when they played Riding the Storm oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Good album. You remember those, right? "Albums".


I miss albums...the music seemed more rich...until the needle hit a scratch.


----------



## FredG

https://www.google.com/search?q=reo...AhVI12MKHV4IAdIQ9QEIOzAC#imgrc=YBZPqAGnkay-tM:

lol


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> I had a reel to reel, You were the cool kid with one of them in the day.


Folks had R to R.
Who had 8tracks....
I had them in my first pickup and a Tojo FJ40.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> I saw them at Folsom Field in '80, the place blew up when they played Riding the Storm oot.


Ya right, You were in the disco with your Denny Terrio pants on.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Folks had R to R.
> Who had 8tracks....
> I had them in my first pickup and a Tojo FJ40.


Back then any car you bought had one or after market. Then everybody switched to cassette.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Folks had R to R.
> Who had 8tracks....
> I had them in my first pickup and a Tojo FJ40.


The 8 tracks worked great , as long as you had a matchbook to jamb in the slot.


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Ya right, You were in the disco with your Denny Terrio pants on.


Disco was never oot west....at least in my area. It was Wranglers, T-Shirts, Cowboy boots.... and it still is.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Disco was never oot west....at least in my area. It was Wranglers, T-Shirts, Cowboy boots.... and it still is.


And Bodine belt buckles. I hated them Disco's, Been in a few chasing young ladies tho.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Albums doubled as a seed separator...


----------



## On a Call

Seed separator ??? Grass seed ???



LapeerLandscape said:


> Albums doubled as a seed separator...


----------



## EWSplow

Uhg, trying to decide. ..plows on, plows off?
Pavement temps are warm. 
Wait until tomorrow morning? 
I hate this iffy stuff.


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> I saw them at Folsom Field in '80, the place blew up when they played Riding the Storm oot.


Gary Richrath just died two years ago. Didn't live too far from me. He could be seen in a local bar playing with the local bands. There's videos of it on youtube. I told my wife that I wanted to go see him before he died. Didn't make it. He looked and sounded pretty bad the last few years. A life of excess. A very underrated guitar slinger though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is this saying: We have no freaking clue what's going to happen tomorrow?

Because I'm not sure what else it means.


----------



## Randall Ave

No better over here either. I've seen 3 inches of rain, to 6 inches of snow. But it's 61 outside right now.


----------



## DeVries

Environment Canada is closely monitoring this interesting situation. Warnings may be required as this event draws closer.

This is what our weather guessers are saying. |Sounds like they have no clue either. Our gravel lot temps are plus 7 and asphalt are 9 celcius.


----------



## EWSplow

I think we're downgraded to 1/2 an inch.
Probably a salting tomorrow night.


----------



## EWSplow

Now our local TV forecast is for snow during morning commute from Milwaukee south .


----------



## EWSplow

We might not even see any rain, much less snow. Wtf


----------



## Ajlawn1

Do I hear a "fizzle" in the not so distant future....


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like rain between Waukegan and Chicago, maybe some snow at the state line.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Winter weather advisory here, 1 to 3 today and 3 to 5 tonight.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do I hear a "fizzle" in the not so distant future....


No....Your gonna hear....."It can stop now" repeatedly


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No....Your gonna hear....."It can stop now" repeatedly


Its such a heavy wet snow my kummings cant push it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No....Your gonna hear....."It can stop now" repeatedly


Frum ewe....

Inch here before it turns back to rain...supposedly.

Definitely a salting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Frum ewe....
> 
> Inch here before it turns back to rain...supposedly.
> 
> Definitely a salting.


Your going to salt the rain...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your going to salt the rain...


It's his Prewet...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your going to salt the rain...


No one has ever accused Mark of being the sharpest knife in the drawer


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It's his Prewet...


It's always best to start the brine process 6-8 hrs before an event....


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> No one has ever accused Mark of being the sharpest knife in the drawer


Just the brightest Crayola


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your going to salt the rain...


Why knot???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No one has ever accused Mark of being the sharpest knife in the drawer


Have knot...

Thanks for sticking up for me...buddy!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's always best to start the brine process 6-8 hrs before an event....


Eggzactly...salting the rain speeds up the 'brining' process...and they think I'm stoopid. Ha!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No one has ever accused Mark of being the sharpest knife in the drawer


Less chances of him cutting himself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your going to salt the rain...


I might have to edit my guarantee...we're getting some flurries and based on the radar, looks like it's almost OVER.

Stupid NTACs.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fiz...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

zle....


----------



## Woodenshoe

Might as well wash off the plows and put them up on the racks for the year!


----------



## Freshwater

What about the stuff still over Wisconsin?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> What about the stuff still over Wisconsin?


That looks to be about .13" max


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 178750


Trump's fault...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> What about the stuff still over Wisconsin?


Cheese curds?


----------



## EWSplow

Well, at 4am, 1/2 of my patio was dry and the other 1/2 damp. I must have been right on the line of perspiration. Lol
I'm guessing a little fog.


----------



## Woodenshoe

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 178750


NWS staff - "Hurry, turn off the radar so people cant see that the storm fizzled so quickly!"


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> That looks to be about .13" max


Thought it might fill in.
Looks like we're in the bullseye again.


----------



## EWSplow

1652 UTC


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cheese curds?


If it rained cheese curds instead of water, I'd be at least 400 lbs.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> If it rained cheese curds instead of water, I'd be at least 400 lbs.............


As opposed to 390?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> As opposed to 390?


Yes..........


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cheese curds?


Remember....those are babies


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

"Rain likely until 11 pm, then snow likely"

They should probably look out their window, seeing as how it's been snowing since 7. And they're calling for 2-4", but yet the hourly breakdown doesn't even total 1.5". 

Where do I apply for a job at the NWS?


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Where do I apply for a job at the NWS?


At the NWS...... duh....:laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

John_DeereGreen said:


> "Rain likely until 11 pm, then snow likely"
> 
> They should probably look out their window, seeing as how it's been snowing since 7. And they're calling for 2-4", but yet the hourly breakdown doesn't even total 1.5".
> 
> Where do I apply for a job at the NWS?


And now the maroons at TWC decided that 3-5 will actually be 1-3. When they said all day it was going to be 1-3. Then changed their minds at 8 this evening to 3-5.

@Brian Ivey and Neoweather is great. I don't know why I even pay any mind to these other clowns anymore.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> "Rain likely until 11 pm, then snow likely"
> 
> They should probably look out their window, seeing as how it's been snowing since 7. And they're calling for 2-4", but yet the hourly breakdown doesn't even total 1.5".
> 
> Where do I apply for a job at the NWS?


As you may have guessed we do not hire any on of making logical sense.

If you have not noticed it is a conspiracy weather underground listed 5-8 all day I called in and explained NO we are not getting anything more than 1 inch we ended up with .5

Just returned from salting


----------



## Mr.Markus

John_DeereGreen said:


> "Rain likely until 11 pm, then snow likely"
> 
> They should probably look out their window, seeing as how it's been snowing since 7. And they're calling for 2-4", but yet the hourly breakdown doesn't even total 1.5".
> 
> Where do I apply for a job at the NWS?


Fort worth Texas... The snow belt!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!!!


Yaaaaaawwwnnnn.... What a majestic morning just put my robe on, slipped into my slippers. Grabbed a warm cup of coffee, walked out to grab the paper. Not a flake in sight, smells like Spring, birds chirping, noticed the lilies poking through.... Glad Winter is over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yaaaaaawwwnnnn.... What a majestic morning just put my robe on, slipped into my slippers. Grabbed a warm cup of coffee, walked out to grab the paper. Not a flake in sight, smells like Spring, birds chirping, noticed the lilies poking through.... Glad Winter is over.


Nothing but white here. We didnt get as much as expected, just enough to make a mess.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nothing but white here. We didnt get as much as expected, just enough to make a mess.


I would say a good 7" in Northville...It was nice and wet...That puts us way over 50" for the season...I thought I lived in a "Low Snow" area....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> I would say a good 7" in Northville...It was nice and wet...That puts us way over 50" for the season...I thought I lived in a "Low Snow" area....


I think they mean low, slow area...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had 100% lunar effect here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had 100% lunar effect here...


Did you get mooned...


----------



## Defcon 5

Even the Plowlord has had enough....He was pulling an Oomokes earlier....He was mumbling "It can stop now"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He said that before it started.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a beautiful forecast:


This
Afternoon










Partly Sunny

High: 45 °F

Tonight










Partly Cloudy

Low: 21 °F

Sunday










Mostly Sunny

High: 45 °F

Sunday
Night










Partly Cloudy

Low: 27 °F

Monday










Partly Sunny
then Slight
Chance
Showers

High: 43 °F

Monday
Night










Rain/Snow
then Snow

Low: 28 °F

Tuesday










Snow then
Chance Snow

High: 41 °F

Tuesday
Night










Chance Snow

Low: 26 °F

Wednesday










Chance Snow

High: 36 °F


----------



## Defcon 5

All I see is several chances for.....It can stop now


----------



## BUFF

Pretty mulch all over the place... up/down, breezy, dry/wet...


----------



## EWSplow

Holy crap. Stopped for a brew with a buddy. As we were leaving, we were standing outside BSing. Within 2 minutes the weather changed. Ice pellets, then snow. Coming down pretty good now. Gotta love these March storms.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Holy crap. Stopped for a brew with a buddy. As we were leaving, we were standing outside BSing. Within 2 minutes the weather changed. Ice pellets, then snow. Coming down pretty good now. Gotta love these March storms.


This is the reason why it's called Mother Nature, she's one bi-polar crazy B....


----------



## On a Call

EWSplow said:


> Holy crap. Stopped for a brew with a buddy. As we were leaving, we were standing outside BSing. Within 2 minutes the weather changed. Ice pellets, then snow. Coming down pretty good now. Gotta love these March storms.


Yeah gotta love it....forecast was 1/2 inch changing to rain...well...I saw 5 flakes and the radar shows it is gone....all after every job got salted


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> Yeah gotta love it....forecast was 1/2 inch changing to rain...well...I saw 5 flakes and the radar shows it is gone....all after every job got salted


Probably not the first time you went premature....


----------



## EWSplow

2.5" here. Had to rush to get done before it melts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It doesn't need to stop now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Is it snowing like there's no tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is it snowing like there's no tomorrow?


Tomorrow is Thursday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

But it is coming down heavy at times.

Accumulations are all over the place...3-4" down to a coating.


----------



## Randall Ave

Come on over here. Town just called me. We might get up to 18 inches. But they pitched a ***** on my last bill. Sorry bout that MJD.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tomorrow is Thursday...


Now it's snowing like there's no Thursday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now it's snowing like there's no Thursday...


There's no tomorrow???


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's no tomorrow???


Shot LOL.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's no tomorrow???


Maybe Friday too....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe Friday too....


https://www.google.com/save/list/dt_fav_images
Mighty quite this Morning. Not your average B breaking responses.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe Friday too....


I better start drinking.

Love the WaWa issued 2 hours AFTER there was 3" down in some areas.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I better start drinking.
> 
> Love the WaWa issued 2 hours AFTER there was 3" down in some areas.


Fireball!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> https://www.google.com/save/list/dt_fav_images
> Mighty quite this Morning. Not your average B breaking responses.


Well yeah... Had hook up my damn blade now... Plus it's snowing harder on all my seasonals....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I better start drinking.
> 
> Love the WaWa issued 2 hours AFTER there was 3" down in some areas.


Well that's absolutely stupid you even stopped...

Well they didn't know two hours ago and now they just need to cover their aces and sound smart...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sorry MJD he was just showing the frontal boundary...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well yeah... Had hook up my damn blade now... Plus it's snowing harder on all my seasonals....


Good enough lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well yeah... Had hook up my damn blade now... Plus it's snowing harder on all my seasonals....


I'm pretty sure Mother Nature knows where most of my seasonals are and focuses extra fury there.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm pretty sure Mother Nature knows where most of my seasonals are and focuses extra fury there.


Could be that I sent her your locations...Told her nothing sticking...flurries only


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that's absolutely stupid you even stopped...
> 
> Well they didn't know two hours ago and now they just need to cover their aces and sound smart...


Nothing like forecasting the past 

Like having 20/20 vision

Hindsight at its best


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm pretty sure Mother Nature knows where most of my seasonals are and focuses extra fury there.


Wat you talking about Willis ???

https://www.weatherbug.com/maps/?center=41.6564972,-81.8756104,7


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Good enough lol.


All that scrambling, quick 1-1.5" and it was coming down... Put the blade on, loaded up with more salt, got back to all the accounts and everything was melted... Ground temps were sitting around 37 this morn when we first salted should of known.... Ok back in the saddle (Office chair) where do you want me FreddyGee....?


----------



## BUFF

Well you guys have fun with that...... Nice mild spring weather oot west..
Home:









I'll be in Wyo next week and still pretty mild. Hopefully the storm shown for the 16th shuts down the hi ways for a few days preventing me from coming home.......


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> All that scrambling, quick 1-1.5" and it was coming down... Put the blade on, loaded up with more salt, got back to all the accounts and everything was melted... Ground temps were sitting around 37 this morn when we first salted should of known.... Ok back in the saddle (Office chair) where do you want me FreddyGee....?


Take a ride to Meatchicken and bother Soomkes,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It snowed again...I love snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

At least we're back to the faux stuff...


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> At least we're back to the faux stuff...


looks like you are catching showers ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> At least we're back to the faux stuff...


Are you plowing?

Just salting here.

Or should I say "eco-terrorising"?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you plowing?
> 
> Just salting here.
> 
> Or should I say "eco-terrorising"?


Yes just trying to dwindle my crisis stockpile... Quick little dust, moons out... Quick little dust, moons out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes just trying to dwindle my crisis stockpile... Quick little dust, moons out... Quick little dust, moons out...


Maybe an inch on the south and west side of town..but it was dwindling withoot too much help. The rest had a dusting that requires another application.

Getting some kickback from a vendor about some I verbally reserved that they are now demanding I take.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like winter outside. 
Still snowing and blowing here another 2 - 3 today if it sticks. It snowed all day yesterday but nothing stuck on the lots after plowing and salting yesterday morning.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like winter outside.
> Still snowing and blowing here another 2 - 3 today if it sticks. It snowed all day yesterday but nothing stuck on the lots after plowing and salting yesterday morning.


The sun and ground temps are making a huge difference. Nothing stuck at all here. I'll be surprised if today isn't more of the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like winter outside.
> Still snowing and blowing here another 2 - 3 today if it sticks. It snowed all day yesterday but nothing stuck on the lots after plowing and salting yesterday morning.


3 eco-terrorizing runs in the past 3 days. Plowed one route and a couple other accounts yesterday...should've waited because everything melted oof by 1ish.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


>


That truck would start easier than i would on a morning like that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>


The pic of that guy reminds me of a story.
An Alaskan limped his broken snowmobile to the repair shop on a very cold snowy day. The repair man looking at the snowmobile says it looks like you blew a seal, the guy says no thats just frost on my beard.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Wow........


----------



## Landgreen

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...crash-site-falling-Chinese-space-station.html

Technically this could be considered weather. Partly cloudy with a chance of space station.

Commies can't steer their space crap out into the ocean apparently.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap...

I better work on reinforcing the roof of the bunker.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Get bizzzie...


----------



## On a Call

Too bad that sheet did not flip up over the ladder ( almost did ) and rode it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2 mornings in a row of quick hitting faux snow. 

A little more salt gone.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 mornings in a row of quick hitting faux snow.
> 
> A little more salt gone.


I guess we salted this morning? I came in this morning and my sons truck is sitting here and the salt truck is gone. We did have a light dusting and I heard the county was out salting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I guess we salted this morning? I came in this morning and my sons truck is sitting here and the salt truck is gone. We did have a light dusting and I heard the county was out salting.


You didn't look oot the window at all? Grandkids didn't wake you up?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't look oot the window at all? Grandkids didn't wake you up?


I am going to blame it on the time change.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now....


But it's faux snow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> But it's faux snow...


I'm not sure I've seen it so big like this... It will drop a 1/4-1/2" in like ten minutes and then the sun's back out. Some serious bursts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not sure I've seen it so big like this... It will drop a 1/4-1/2" in like ten minutes and then the sun's back out. Some serious bursts...


Don't tell the Canadians that...


----------



## DeVries

Don't worry we are watching, had some real snow this morning, good enough for a quick salt run.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Don't worry we are watching, had some real snow this morning, good enough for a quick salt run.


Don't you have a Canadian weather thread? lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Epically, diabolical cold shot on the way!!!!

http://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/03/near-record_cold_to_turn_great.html









lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:lowblue:


----------



## Landgreen

Ugghh...

Saturday
A chance of snow showers before 2pm, then rain and snow showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36.
Saturday Night
Rain and snow showers likely, becoming all snow after 8pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 19.
Sunday
Snow showers likely. Partly sunny, with a high near 33.
Sunday Night
A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23.
Monday
Rain and snow showers likely. Partly sunny, with a high near 38.
Monday Night
A chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26.
Tuesday
Rain and snow showers likely. Partly sunny, with a high near


----------



## Landgreen

No snow here...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sounds like alot of wet pavement...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like alot of wet pavement...


Especially if copious amounts of salt are applied.


----------



## BUFF

We're going to have a bit of everything the next few days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> We're going to have a bit of everything the next few days
> 
> View attachment 179814


K


----------



## Landgreen

I was holding out hope but to no avail. All forecasts except NWS have been calling for around a foot for Tues-Wed. Now in the past hour NWS is forecasting about 10-12" for us. 

And cold on backside of this. Maybe a couple pushes this week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I was holding out hope but to no avail. All forecasts except NWS have been calling for around a foot for Tues-Wed. Now in the past hour NWS is forecasting about 10-12" for us.
> 
> And cold on backside of this. Maybe a couple pushes this week.


Welcome to April in Michigan.


----------



## Landgreen

Have a few resi's that haven't paid their bill in a while. Service has been cancelled. I'm sure I'll hear from them soon...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Have a few resi's that haven't paid their bill in a while. Service has been cancelled. I'm sure I'll hear from them soon...
> 
> View attachment 180033


Look at that, I would love to load up the sled and make one more trip to the UP.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Look at that, I would love to load up the sled and make one more trip to the UP.


I was just getting ready to post "I bet lapeer is loading up and strapping his snowmobile down already"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WWA has been posted for us tonight...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> WWA has been posted for us tonight...


Let's trade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Let's trade.


That was thoroughly underwhelming...


----------



## Landgreen

They backed off slightly here. Sent my employee to salt at 4 this morning and ended up bringing him back in. Nothing happening until late this afternoon. There's still about a foot in forecast next 36 hrs.

Of course bare shelves at the Meijer yesterday. A little too much hype.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the snow is coming later than forecast. Our local news showed snow in Wausau WI. Nothing expected in Milwaukee until 5pm.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> It looks like the snow is coming later than forecast. Our local news showed snow in Wausau WI. Nothing expected in Milwaukee until 5pm.


My kids were banking on a snowday today that would have extended their spring break. Some very unhappy children especially when the snowday calculator had it at 99% chance lol.


----------



## EWSplow

I guess I'll put plows on today . I seriously thought we were done. Plows are on pallet racks already.


----------



## EWSplow

It finally started to snow here . I'm doubtful of accommodation.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It finally started to snow here . I'm doubtful of accommodation.


What a difference 40-ish miles makes, it's been snowing here since 10am. 40 more miles North they probably have 6" by now.......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> What a difference 40-ish miles makes, it's been snowing here since 10am. 40 more miles North they probably have 6" by now.......


They showed Germantown on Fox 6 at 9 and the ground was snow covered. I'm less than a half mile from the lake so that doesn't help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


Somebody wake Lapeer up he is in the Bullseye.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Somebody wake Lapeer up he is in the Bullseye.....


He is???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He is???


Yes......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes......


Fore watt???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fore watt???


This Epic event.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> This Epic event.....


O


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a half inch and still snowing lightly in Milwaukee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Got enough slop to salt. Some areas are close to an inch on the grass and the north side of town the lots are covered.


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> Somebody wake Lapeer up he is in the Bullseye.....


He is up north on his sled trying to cross the bridge home.

Looks like the blizzard should be hitting him in a couple hours. Reports indicate 80 % chance of less than an inch.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got enough slop to salt. Some areas are close to an inch on the grass and the north side of town the lots are covered.


Sure


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got enough slop to salt. Some areas are close to an inch on the grass and the north side of town the lots are covered.


keep it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure


Wattever


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> This Epic event.....


I will post pics later of this epic event, stay tuned.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Somebody wake Lapeer up he is in the Bullseye.....


The grandkids have it under control.


----------



## On a Call

Everything is salted south of where it is sticking
Big D is safe unless you do not know how to drive....ooops I guess that is 3/4 of those on the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wonder how @Landgreen is doing right now.


----------



## Landgreen

About 6-8". Still snowing. We're gonna get a few z's then head back out. 

Some customers decided to pull plow stakes and stack them next to their garage. They now have sod stacked in a few places too...


----------



## Bighammer

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder how @Landgreen is doing right now.


Not a big deal up here. Pretty easy push, but it likes to turn to ice underneath. Not as heavy as predicted here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> About 6-8". Still snowing. We're gonna get a few z's then head back out.
> 
> Some customers decided to pull plow stakes and stack them next to their garage. They now have sod stacked in a few places too...


Same here...as far as the stakes. No stakes or markers, no plow.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same here...as far as the stakes. No stakes or markers, no plow.


Condo association wanted us to do a cleanup and pull stakes last week. Nope. Not happening. We stopped by but only to restake a few areas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Condo association wanted us to do a cleanup and pull stakes last week. Nope. Not happening. We stopped by but only to restake a few areas.


I've met you...that wasn't enough beauty sleep.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've met you...that wasn't enough beauty sleep.


People keep texting me.


----------



## Landgreen

I'd rather be getting my beauty sleep. This snow is awful.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> I'd rather be getting my beauty sleep. .
> 
> View attachment 180105


Better fall into a coma, you have a long way to go!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

40 miles south of the bridge on 75. And the bridge was not fun either.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Landgreen said:


> I'd rather be getting my beauty sleep. This snow is awful.
> 
> View attachment 180105


Couldn't handle another MVP?


----------



## Landgreen

John_DeereGreen said:


> Couldn't handle another MVP?


Boss has done pretty well so far. Trips rather than scrapes on softening hard pack. Only real gripe about it.

This heavy snow coming off the blade wiped out a few mailboxes today. One guy stood in middle of road flagged me down. Threatened to drag me to small claims court if I didn't replace post that snapped. I told him sorry but not my responsibility. He started yelling. Said I went too fast (15mph?) I was nice but was firm. As his his voice went up another octave I rolled up the window and away I went.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

My only complaint with the boss v's is the scrape quality.


----------



## Landgreen

Bighammer said:


> Not a big deal up here. Pretty easy push, but it likes to turn to ice underneath. Not as heavy as predicted here.


You're on Old Mission right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I'd rather be getting my beauty sleep. This snow is awful.
> 
> View attachment 180105


4 Plows this week...no wonder you're ugly.


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing here aboot an hour ago, calling for 1-3"


----------



## EWSplow

The temp just dropped to 29 and almost a whiteout . Weird weather.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4 Plows this week...no wonder you're ugly.


A bit relieved you don't find me attractive.


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> A bit relieved you don't find me attractive.


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The temp just dropped to 29 and almost a whiteout . Weird weather.


Same here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Not here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not here.


K


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not here.


Or here an 1.5 fell from 3:00 till about 4:30 pavement was wet grass was white...good thing I went fishing yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> Or here an 1.5 fell from 3:00 till about 4:30 pavement was wet grass was white...good thing I went fishing yesterday.


----------



## Freshwater

When I read 58 in the foreast i didnt think they actually meant 36 and snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Landgreen looks like he's in for a fun weekend.

Maybe we'll be able to use the new to us salt\plow truck over the weekend as it appears the Alberta Clipper is dropping south a bit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen looks like he's in for a fun weekend.
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to use the new to us salt\plow truck over the weekend as it appears the Alberta Clipper is dropping south a bit.


I here them calling it a 4 day storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I here them calling it a 4 day storm.


Snowpocalypse 2018!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I told Todd it wasn't over.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen looks like he's in for a fun weekend.
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to use the new to us salt\plow truck over the weekend as it appears the Alberta Clipper is dropping south a bit.


Is it going to be Oomkes Green in time?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is it going to be Oomkes Green in time?


@Defcon 5 told me it is Oomkes Green.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Defcon 5 told me it is Oomkes Green.


Maybe to @Philbilly2...


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I here them calling it a 4 day storm.


I have other names I could call it but would get banned...

I've seen close to 20" forecasted. Can't put much faith in anything yet. Pretty far out and the rain, snain, snow line can move quite a distance. Everyone one is chatting about it so I expect bare grocery shelves again. Local dipsheets here can't go a few days without their organic, tulip flavored cheese spread and $30/bottle Guuiverttzztermeigher


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> I have other names I could call it but would get banned...
> 
> I've seen close to 20" forecasted. Can't put much faith in anything yet. Pretty far out and the rain, snain, snow line can move quite a distance. Everyone one is chatting about it so I expect bare grocery shelves again. Local dipsheets here can't go a few days without their organic, tulip flavored cheese spread and $30/bottle Guuiverttzztermeigher


Tulip flavored cheese? Now that sounds like Dutch roulette. You can get pure unadulterated cheese on this side of the pond.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Defcon 5 told me it is Oomkes Green.


That's DEFCON orange.....


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Tulip flavored cheese?


You'd have to ask MarkO. He get's all excited aboot stuff like that when he comes up here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's DEFCON orange.....


So you can find your spinner back easier???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> You'd have to ask MarkO. He get's all excited aboot stuff like that when he comes up here.


I'm only there for the booze...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen looks like he's in for a fun weekend.
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to use the new to us salt\plow truck over the weekend as it appears the Alberta Clipper is dropping south a bit.


Are you painting Devcons name on the door for the storm?


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s DEFCON would you get it right.....No “V” in there....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you can find your spinner back easier???


Sure.....Unless it's in eight pieces like the last time.....Then I just drive on by


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's DEFCON would you get it right.....No "V" in there....


Wattever...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> That's DEAFCON orange.....


So in reality CAUTION orange....


----------



## Defcon 5

This ones not coming off....I used JBs weld with a dab of gorilla glue for good measure


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Tulip flavored cheese? Now that sounds like Dutch roulette. You can get pure unadulterated cheese on this side of the pond.


I for one refuse to eat anything off anyone's head.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> I for one refuse to eat anything off anyone's head.


Nevermind...


----------



## Randall Ave

Here is the older sister to Mookes new ride.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen looks like he's in for a fun weekend.
> 
> Maybe we'll be able to use the new to us salt\plow truck over the weekend as it appears the Alberta Clipper is dropping south a bit.


I painted my orange truck and it was a big mistake. If left it orange I could drive overloaded, run down all the secondary road during weight restrictions, run down the roads with the jaggoff lights on and no one would ever look twice. Just dont get caught doing too much work then they might get suspicious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Are you painting Devcons name on the door for the storm?


Just his picture...which you have seen now.


----------



## EWSplow

After the 50+ day yesterday and rain last night, it is finally starting to look like spring. There's a little green in the lawn, my pussy willow tree is blooming my the Hyacinths are starting to bloom.
And then we have snow in the forecast for Sunday night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The guesses are all over the place and changing every couple hours again. 

Need to decide if I have to order another load of salt before the weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Have you seen the forecast for St Ignace Mi. for Fri to Mon, over 18". Good thing my sled is still in the trailer.


----------



## EWSplow

I just looked at the forecast for Door county WI, because I'm driving up today. Looks like a wintry mix for Friday night and Saturday. Not sure which way it will track.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Have you seen the forecast for St Ignace Mi. for Fri to Mon, over 18". Good thing my sled is still in the trailer.


You may not need to go that far to ride.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

LapeerLandscape said:


> Have you seen the forecast for St Ignace Mi. for Fri to Mon, over 18". Good thing my sled is still in the trailer.


Over 25" for Cheboygan, Mi.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> After the 50+ day yesterday and rain last night, it is finally starting to look like spring. There's a little green in the lawn, my pussy willow tree is blooming my the Hyacinths are starting to bloom.
> And then we have snow in the forecast for Sunday night.


I am jealous. We should be well into cleanups by now but this is what I'm staring at from my office. And who knows what is in store for this weekend but ordered more salt.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> I am jealous. We should be well into cleanups by now but this is what I'm staring at from my office. And who knows what is in store for this weekend but ordered more salt.
> 
> View attachment 180370


That looks more like January than April.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> After the 50+ day yesterday and rain last night, it is finally starting to look like spring. There's a little green in the lawn, my pussy willow tree is blooming my the Hyacinths are starting to bloom.
> And then we have snow in the forecast for Sunday night.


Had mid 70's yesterday, suppose to be a little cooler today then a cold front comes on Friday for the weekend with temps in the hi 40's/low 50's. Then another warm up for next week.
Our mtns have been getting good snow and the snow pack has increased overt he past week or so.


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> Had mid 70's yesterday, suppose to be a little cooler today then a cold front comes on Friday for the weekend with temps in the hi 40's/low 50's. Then another warm up for next week.
> Our mtns have been getting good snow and the snow pack has increased overt he past week or so.


Apparently the earth has decided not to tilt towards the sun anymore. Russians are behind this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Apparently the earth has decided not to tilt towards the sun anymore. Russians are behind this.


Trump's fault?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I am jealous. We should be well into cleanups by now but this is what I'm staring at from my office. And who knows what is in store for this weekend but ordered more salt.
> 
> View attachment 180370


Time for another wine "tasting" trip?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trump's fault?


Well of course.

You might as well bring that shiny new Normand up here since you are running out of room down there with all your recent purchases. Have a tractor attached to it as well lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Well of course.
> 
> You might as well bring that shiny new Normand up here since you are running out of room down there with all your recent purchases. Have a tractor attached to it as well lol.


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That actually would be fun...just be an equipment jockey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> And who knows what is in store for this weekend but ordered more salt.


I'm getting another 50ish tonnes later today also. I have to pay for it by June, so I might as well have it just in case.


----------



## DeVries

June, wow those are good payment terms. Sounds like a customer we used to have, they thought our terms were 90 days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> June, wow those are good payment terms. Sounds like a customer we used to have, they thought our terms were 90 days


We didn't ask...that's what they were offering. Who am I to argue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I saw 63 on my truck thermometer...April 12 and I just got 50 tonnes of salt. 

Not sure I've ever taken a delivery this late (or is it early?) before.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw 63 on my truck thermometer...April 12 and I just got 50 tonnes of salt.
> 
> Not sure I've ever taken a delivery this late (or is it early?) before.


Be positive, its early!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw 63 on my truck thermometer...April 12 and I just got 50 tonnes of salt.
> 
> Not sure I've ever taken a delivery this late (or is it early?) before.


My truck said 77 when I left Tecumseh, MI at about 230 this afternoon. Got back about 20 minutes ago and it's 79 here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm getting another 50ish tonnes later today also. I have to pay for it by June, so I might as well have it just in case.


Just throw a couple loaves of bread on it to keep it fresh till next year.. It's over...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just throw a couple loaves of bread on it to keep it fresh till next year.. It's over...


No it's not....


----------



## On a Call

Gaylord and UP

Get ready

Lots of snow..too much IMO

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/mi/gaylord?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Landgreen

On a Call said:


> Gaylord and UP
> 
> Get ready
> 
> Lots of snow..too much IMO
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/mi/gaylord?cm_ven=localwx_10day


They'll be fine. 8-12" for them is like 2-4" for us. Probably wonder wtf is wrong if the sun comes out lol


----------



## On a Call

Landgreen said:


> They'll be fine. 8-12" for them is like 2-4" for us. Probably wonder wtf is wrong if the sun comes out lol


total of 48 inches is no slouch


----------



## Landgreen

On a Call said:


> total of 48 inches is no slouch


I would need a straightjacket and an IV of wild turkey if I was staring down a forecast of not one but two days of 8-12" heavy wet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like it's dropping south...all freezing rain for Saturday night now.

But it will change...


----------



## EWSplow

Just started snowing in door county WI.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Just started snowing in door county WI.


I hope Nate didn't bring all his QuickCubes back to the shop and empty them...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think I'm going to sleep in the Sterling tonight...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I'm going to sleep in the Sterling tonight...


In your John Deere PJs ???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> In your John Deere PJs ???


Sounds to me like he wont be wearing any PJs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> In your John Deere PJs ???


Of course...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds to me like he wont be wearing any PJs.


That's enough of talk like that....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds to me like he wont be wearing any PJs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've just been informed that we have the potential for 1.2 inches of freezing rain...I think someone needs to put the bourbon away for a few months. Or years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1.5" for SE Meatchicken...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've just been informed that we have the potential for 1.2 inches of freezing rain...I think someone needs to put the bourbon away for a few months. Or years.


Bourbon.... this is some real go sipping bourbon. It's a limited release once a year and hard to find.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Bourbon.... this is some real go sipping bourbon. It's a limited release once a year and hard to find.
> View attachment 180433


Have to add cinnamon candy whatever to cool it down a bit.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have to add cinnamon candy whatever to cool it down a bit.


That wood be a epic party foul, just a coupe of ice cubes is needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That wood be a epic party foul, just a coupe of ice cubes is needed.


Tell that to Lapeer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tell that to Lapeer...


Cinnamon is good in everything but beer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cinnamon is good in everything but beer.


I remember a few ladies named Cinnamon on Sprinkle Rd back in the day in the state of Meatchicken...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I remember a few ladies named Cinnamon on Sprinkle Rd back in the day in the state of Meatchicken...


LOL...I'm impressd that you can remember them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2018/04/lake_michigan_pier_completely.html


----------



## DeVries

Wife and I walked the Grand haven pier two years ago at Halloween. Had to turn back at the halfway point otherwise we would have gone for a swim.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2018/04/lake_michigan_pier_completely.html


Impressive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Wife and I walked the Grand haven pier two years ago at Halloween. Had to turn back at the halfway point otherwise we would have gone for a swim.


That's impossible Al, the "experts" insisted that lake levels were only going to go down due to gorebull warming. There was no end in sight...that was 2012. 18 months later Lake Michigan/Huron was up 2 feet. The utter folly of man trying to predict what God controls.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cinnamon is good in everything but beer.


Cinnamon is for Cinnamon Rolls,French Toast or Hot Spiced Rum


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's impossible Al, the "experts" insisted that lake levels were only going to go down due to gorebull warming. There was no end in sight...that was 2012. 18 months later Lake Michigan/Huron was up 2 feet. The utter folly of man trying to predict what God controls.


There's been a huge amount of development on the lakeshore here since the mid 80's when levels were high. New transplants think that as long as they are just above flood plane that house won't float away. I would buy some stock in breakwall companies right now. Gonna be a mess when lake levels peak again.


----------



## Landgreen

This is by far the most colorful hourly forecast I've seen. A cornucopia of excrement. The orange is the grand finale apparently. Yay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate sleet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> This is by far the most colorful hourly forecast I've seen. A cornucopia of excrement. The orange is the grand finale apparently. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 180446


The sleet and rain will make it push like wet sand. Really heavy.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hate sleet.


It's sleeting there....It's 55 degrees here...Can it stop now??


----------



## Landgreen

I'd rather plow a parking lot of marbles than sleet.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> The sleet and rain will make it push like wet sand. Really heavy.


Hey hey. How bout a little confidence boost here! I just mixed another drink cause of your Debbie downer post.


----------



## BUFF

Eastern Colorado has a hell of a blizzard going on now, roads are closed going east aboot 30miles east of me and according the to Denver news areas have 7-8' drifts with winds up to 80mph.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Eastern Colorado has a hell of a blizzard going on now, roads are closed going east aboot 30miles east of me and according the to Denver news areas have 7-8' drifts with winds up to 80mph.


I was just checking the radar oot your way.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was just checking the radar oot your way.


Good thing most guys have been done calving for aboot 6-7weeks oot there. For the guys that got their wheat in it's a great blast of moisture, for those turning dirt to plant they'll have to wait a while to get back in the fields.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If the guessers are correct, we're looking at almost an inch of ice...I hope they're wrong.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the guessers are correct, we're looking at almost an inch of ice...I hope they're wrong.


Sharpen your chains on your saws and go rent a couple wood chippers.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the guessers are correct, we're looking at almost an inch of ice...I hope they're wrong.


Better order another 100,000 lbs...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the guessers are correct, we're looking at almost an inch of ice...I hope they're wrong.


I'm declaring a state of Emergency......Mark is in danger


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sharpen your chains on your saws and go rent a couple wood chippers.


The grandkids are gonna be busy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> The grandkids are gonna be busy


They know how to pick up brush. Last year we cleaned up a big brach that had come down. We started with a hand saw, went to a sawzall and then a chain saw.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the guessers are correct, we're looking at almost an inch of ice...I hope they're wrong.


Good luck and be careful. That's beyond just "not fun" that's just dangerous to deal with.


----------



## BUFF

NE side of the state is still closed down and they're calling for another 3-5" with wind hitting 60mph.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> NE side of the state is still closed down and they're calling for another 3-5" with wind hitting 60mph.
> 
> View attachment 180453


Nobody really cares what's happening on Brokeback mountain at the moment....Mark and Lapeer are in eminent danger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Nobody really cares what's happening on Brokeback mountain at the moment....Mark and Lapeer are in eminent danger...


Apparently you have zero understanding of the topography of the US, there are no mountains in eastern Colorado, it's rolling hills and open plains.
But thanks for your opinion.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Apparently you have zero understanding of the topography of the US, there are no mountains in eastern Colorado, it's rolling hills and open plains.
> But thanks for your opinion.....


Thanks for the topography and geography lesson...You might wanna add those as an offshoot of your people skills seminars


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> NE side of the state is still closed down and they're calling for another 3-5" with wind hitting 60mph.
> 
> View attachment 180453


That map is going to look like Grand Rapids only with power outages.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for the topography and geography lesson...You might wanna add those as an offshoot of your people skills seminars


It's part of the don't short yourself in life and reach for new heights segment, topography is a great visual aid....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Apparently you have zero understanding of the topography of the US, there are no mountains in eastern Colorado, it's rolling hills and open plains.
> But thanks for your opinion.....


You need to remember he's in Detoilet and thought his dwindling salt pile was a mountain there....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You need to remember he's in Detoilet and thought his dwindling salt pile was a mountain there....


This coming from someone in Indiana...What do you have to be so pompous????...Michigan City???...I'm sure you should be cleaning the Gerri curl from the Hoopty cruiser instead of throwing stones at my fine state


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> This coming from someone in Indiana...What do you have to be so pompous????...Michigan City???...I'm sure you should be cleaning the Gerri curl from the Hoopty cruiser instead of throwing stones at my fine state


They don't use Gerri curl in Michigan city, cause iffy flattens their mullets.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> They don't use Gerri curl in Michigan city, cause iffy flattens their mullets.


And stains their wife beaters


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> And stains their wife beaters


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I think we've been down this road before and had to take it to PM


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure you should be cleaning the Gerri curl from the Hoopty cruiser instead of throwing stones at my fine state


You better check that Jitterbug as it is 2018 and the the 80's are over...



Defcon 5 said:


> This coming from someone in Indiana...What do you have to be so pompous????...Michigan City???...


Another perfect example of Meatchicken trying to be in the great Hoosier state...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You better check that Jitterbug as it is 2018 and the the 80's are over...
> 
> Another perfect example of Meatchicken trying to be in the great Hoosier state...


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I dont see any town in Michigan named Indiana City...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont see any town in Michigan named Indiana City...


No kidding...


----------



## Freshwater

I'll post this here too, seems relevant to the topic.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> I'll post this here too, seems relevant to the topic.
> View attachment 180456


That'll work itself out Sept 1...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont see any town in Michigan named Indiana City...


No one is that stupid.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont see any town in Michigan named Indiana City...


The people in Indiana flock to SW Michigan for the worlds best burger


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> The people in Indiana flock to SW Michigan for the worlds best burger


And tulips I hear.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> And tulips I hear.


Cherry poppin' too


----------



## EWSplow

I don't know if we'll even have to salt tomorrow morning.
drizzled all afternoon and there are a few small flakes in the air, but the temp is still 35 and the pavement temp much warmer.
Maybe Sunday night / Monday morning?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> And tulips I hear.





BossPlow2010 said:


> Cherry poppin' too


Yes come on down I'll show you both where to plant your tulips...


----------



## Ajlawn1

http://www.wndu.com/content/news/So...ty-with-at-least-100000-people-479780803.html

Might make everyone think twice about talking smack now... So proud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> http://www.wndu.com/content/news/So...ty-with-at-least-100000-people-479780803.html
> 
> Might make everyone think twice about talking smack now... So proud.


You beat oot Gary???

Or don't they have 100k people anymore?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You beat oot Gary???
> 
> Or don't they have 100k people anymore?


Friday nights homicide knocked em down to 99,999....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> http://www.wndu.com/content/news/So...ty-with-at-least-100000-people-479780803.html
> 
> Might make everyone think twice about talking smack now... So proud.


Being a border town it's the riff raff from the other side spilling over and driving those numbers, just like in South Texas border towns


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You beat oot Gary???
> 
> Or don't they have 100k people anymore?


They're better shots....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Being a border town it's the riff raff from the other side spilling over and driving those numbers, just like in South Texas border towns


Oh Jesus now your going to have the Meatchickin express raining down on you... Oh nevermind it's after 7, Devcon is sleeping...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh Jesus now your going to have the Meatchickin express raining down on you... Oh nevermind it's after 7, Devcon is sleeping...


They're WTF on the other side of the country and too bizze to come west to do anything....


----------



## EWSplow

Damn these ice pellets hurt. Had to close my truck window.


----------



## EWSplow

Salt worked for awhile, but this stuff is building up. I even saw,some drifts downtown. Windy as ****.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally started...looks like a tenth of an inch or so.


----------



## Landgreen

We ended up with about 8-12". Not exactly sure what's in store for us next 24hrs. Going be a mess though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been raining for a few hours now. Air temp is 28 so it's freezing on contact.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been raining for a few hours now. Air temp is 28 so it's freezing on contact.


My truck says the temp is 26, everything is icing up.


----------



## Landgreen

Typical April snow fall... This drift was all the way across one of our roadways. 3-4' of nastiness. Tractor blower made it go bye bye.


----------



## EWSplow

Pushing this wet concrete isn't fun and someone pulled out in front of me. I switched lanes and almost stopped before this


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> My truck says the temp is 26


My truck told me this morning it would rather pulling the fert trailer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Landgreen said:


> My truck told me this morning it would rather pulling the fert trailer.


You better order plows for your Z spray's if you want to fert...


----------



## On a Call

EWSplow said:


> Pushing this wet concrete isn't fun and someone pulled out in front of me. I switched lanes and almost stopped before this
> View attachment 180484


Sucks for sure...always someone out there thinking you have no rights to plow snow.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> You better order plows for your Z spray's if you want to fert...


I was just thinking that 

However here I just need an umbrella.


----------



## On a Call

Landgreen said:


> View attachment 180483
> Typical April snow fall... This drift was all the way across one of our roadways. 3-4' of nastiness. Tractor blower made it go bye bye.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call said:


> I was just thinking that
> 
> However here I just need an umbrella.


We're going to need pontoons by tomorrow at this rate.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen said:


> We're going to need pontoons by tomorrow at this rate.


There is an Ark just south of Cincinnati only three years old too.


----------



## EWSplow

Quit shaking the snow globe. I've had enough.


----------



## On a Call

This storm is huge ! Starts south of florida and goes into Canada. Check this out. 
Freeze rain here on trees causing problems but roads are fine.
https://www.weatherbug.com/maps/?center=43.3251777,-70.1367188,3


----------



## On a Call

EWSplow said:


> Quit shaking the snow globe. I've had enough.


 get your rake and rake in that dough.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh Jesus now your going to have the Meatchickin express raining down on you... Oh nevermind it's after 7, Devcon is sleeping...


Defcon lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Defcon lol.


Oops did I misspell Deafcon, my bad...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oops did I misspell Deafcon, my bad...


Huh.... I thought you misspelled Devon....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Are you painting Devcons name on the door for the storm?





Defcon 5 said:


> It's DEFCON would you get it right.....No "V" in there....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Quit shaking the snow globe. I've had enough.


 you should see the forecast for Tuesday...


----------



## EWSplow

*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## jomama45

Boarding a plane in Vegas yesterday morning to come home to this crap really stinks. Having to run my brothers plow routes on top of it, because he's still there, makes it even more miserable. .........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jomama45 said:


> Boarding a plane in Vegas yesterday morning to come home to this crap really stinks. Having to run my brothers plow routes on top of it, because he's still there, makes it even more miserable. .........


You haven't taken Defcon's "I'm bizzie" informational edumacational course yet have you?


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Pushing this wet concrete isn't fun and someone pulled out in front of me. I switched lanes and almost stopped before this
> View attachment 180484


Definitely bent the plow A frame. Scrapes uneven and it was perfect. Her insurance company better be ready for a claim.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Definitely bent the plow A frame. Scrapes uneven and it was perfect. Her insurance company better be ready for a claim.


Well that sucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This storm is aboot 1800 miles north to south...very impressive.

Northern part with the ice and snow is aboot 1000 miles west to east.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> This storm is aboot 1800 miles north to south...very impressive.
> 
> Northern part with the ice and snow is aboot 1000 miles west to east.


So you're saying Xanto is tall and fat...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you're saying Xanto is tall and fat...


Sure...if I knew who Xanto was.

24.6% of the contiguous U.S. had snow on the ground this AM. This compares to 7.9% on 4/15/2017, 7.1% on 4/15/2016 and 7.0% on 4/15/2015. They have snow showers now in Boston, just hours ahead of the Boston Marathon. Last year on 4/15, the high temperature in G.R. was 80 degrees!

Snowcover: 1" Grand Rapids and Grandville, Muskegon, Gladwin, Detour Village, 2" Fremont, Moran, 3" Houghton Lake and West Branch, 4" Beulah, E. Tawas, Benzonia, Kingsley and Ontonagon, 5" Harrisville, Norway, Manistique and Drummond Is., 6" Luzerne, 7" Traverse City, Gladwin, Garden Corners, 9" Grayling, 10" Alpena (airport), Champion, 11" Iron Mt. and Cooks, 12" Charlevoix and Michigamme, 13" S. Ste. Marie, Mancelona, Ironwood and Rapid River, 14" Lewiston and Newberry, 16" E. Jordan, Watersmeet and Jacobsville, 17" Gaylord (most in Lower MI),_* 19" Paulding and Marquette (airport), 23" Herman, 25" Houghton, 28" Munising, 32" Grand Marais, 36" Painesdale. *_

Season snowfall in the U.P.: Tamarack 304.1", Painesdale 291.8", Houghton Co. 288.7", Keweenaw Co. 276", Redridge 248.0"...and it's still coming!

I know it's da UP but to have 2-3" of snow on the ground in the middle of April is pretty unusual.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...if I knew who Xanto was.
> 
> 24.6% of the contiguous U.S. had snow on the ground this AM. This compares to 7.9% on 4/15/2017, 7.1% on 4/15/2016 and 7.0% on 4/15/2015. They have snow showers now in Boston, just hours ahead of the Boston Marathon. Last year on 4/15, the high temperature in G.R. was 80 degrees!
> 
> Snowcover: 1" Grand Rapids and Grandville, Muskegon, Gladwin, Detour Village, 2" Fremont, Moran, 3" Houghton Lake and West Branch, 4" Beulah, E. Tawas, Benzonia, Kingsley and Ontonagon, 5" Harrisville, Norway, Manistique and Drummond Is., 6" Luzerne, 7" Traverse City, Gladwin, Garden Corners, 9" Grayling, 10" Alpena (airport), Champion, 11" Iron Mt. and Cooks, 12" Charlevoix and Michigamme, 13" S. Ste. Marie, Mancelona, Ironwood and Rapid River, 14" Lewiston and Newberry, 16" E. Jordan, Watersmeet and Jacobsville, 17" Gaylord (most in Lower MI),_* 19" Paulding and Marquette (airport), 23" Herman, 25" Houghton, 28" Munising, 32" Grand Marais, 36" Painesdale. *_
> 
> Season snowfall in the U.P.: Tamarack 304.1", Painesdale 291.8", Houghton Co. 288.7", Keweenaw Co. 276", Redridge 248.0"...and it's still coming!
> 
> I know it's da UP but to have 2-3" of snow on the ground in the middle of April is pretty unusual.


It's this epic storm that has this boards servers in a frenzy...

https://www.wunderground.com/news/2018-04-13-winter-storm-xanto-impacts-plains-midwest


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...if I knew who Xanto was.
> 
> 24.6% of the contiguous U.S. had snow on the ground this AM. This compares to 7.9% on 4/15/2017, 7.1% on 4/15/2016 and 7.0% on 4/15/2015. They have snow showers now in Boston, just hours ahead of the Boston Marathon. Last year on 4/15, the high temperature in G.R. was 80 degrees!
> 
> Snowcover: 1" Grand Rapids and Grandville, Muskegon, Gladwin, Detour Village, 2" Fremont, Moran, 3" Houghton Lake and West Branch, 4" Beulah, E. Tawas, Benzonia, Kingsley and Ontonagon, 5" Harrisville, Norway, Manistique and Drummond Is., 6" Luzerne, 7" Traverse City, Gladwin, Garden Corners, 9" Grayling, 10" Alpena (airport), Champion, 11" Iron Mt. and Cooks, 12" Charlevoix and Michigamme, 13" S. Ste. Marie, Mancelona, Ironwood and Rapid River, 14" Lewiston and Newberry, 16" E. Jordan, Watersmeet and Jacobsville, 17" Gaylord (most in Lower MI),_* 19" Paulding and Marquette (airport), 23" Herman, 25" Houghton, 28" Munising, 32" Grand Marais, 36" Painesdale. *_
> 
> Season snowfall in the U.P.: Tamarack 304.1", Painesdale 291.8", Houghton Co. 288.7", Keweenaw Co. 276", Redridge 248.0"...and it's still coming!
> 
> I know it's da UP but to have 2-3" of snow on the ground in the middle of April is pretty unusual.


Funny ha ha while this storm was in Colorado there was no name tied to it, it was just referenced as a strong spring storm.
BTW Xanto is an Eyetalian name.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's this epic storm that has this boards servers in a frenzy...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/news/2018-04-13-winter-storm-xanto-impacts-plains-midwest


Guess I missed the naming ceremony...



BUFF said:


> Funny ha ha while this storm was in Colorado there was no name tied to it, it was just referenced as a strong spring storm.


So some moron oot east had to name it to create hype?



BUFF said:


> BTW Xanto is an Eyetalian name.


K...one of Fred's relatives...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I missed the naming ceremony...


You're listing the epic size and stats and you didn't even know it's name... Never gonna make Snow magazine like that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're listing the epic size and stats and you didn't even know it's name... Never gonna make Snow magazine like that...


Understood...and don't care.

Besides...I've been bizzie.

Plus, there's others that are far more worthy of being in Snow Magazine...those that grow their company exponentially in short periods of time...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...and don't care.
> 
> Besides...I've been bizzie.
> 
> Plus, there's others that are far more worthy of being in Snow Magazine...those that grow their company exponentially in short periods of time...


----------



## EWSplow

Once again, the timing sux. We probably got 1/2" in the past hour. Delayed start again.


----------



## EWSplow

This is a couple blocks from my house yesterday late afternoon . Now it's frozen with another 3/4" of snow on it. City guys aren't having any fun either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Saw a lot of unplowed lots this morning. I know its late and it might not have hit triggers, but you couldn't let it go.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a lot of unplowed lots this morning. I know its late and it might not have hit triggers, but you couldn't let it go.


Agreed


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> This is a couple blocks from my house yesterday late afternoon . Now it's frozen with another 3/4" of snow on it. City guys aren't having any fun either.
> View attachment 180507


Looks familiar. Message went out for closing schools yesterday afternoon. County can't keep up. Most subs might have one pass if any.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a lot of unplowed lots this morning. I know its late and it might not have hit triggers, but you couldn't let it go.


So what would be the call...?? 
No contract no service ? 
I agree with you...if they paid you through the winter, do it.
If however they were draggin their feet on payment...might think about no plow.
Most all our contracts are yearly those that are not are good customers.
How much did you have to deal with ??
Sister in Gaylord had 3 foot drifts around her house.


----------



## On a Call

Landgreen said:


> Looks familiar. Message went out for closing schools yesterday afternoon. County can't keep up. Most subs might have one pass if any.


Stay safe till this weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...if I knew who Xanto was.
> 
> 24.6% of the contiguous U.S. had snow on the ground this AM. This compares to 7.9% on 4/15/2017, 7.1% on 4/15/2016 and 7.0% on 4/15/2015. They have snow showers now in Boston, just hours ahead of the Boston Marathon. Last year on 4/15, the high temperature in G.R. was 80 degrees!
> 
> Snowcover: 1" Grand Rapids and Grandville, Muskegon, Gladwin, Detour Village, 2" Fremont, Moran, 3" Houghton Lake and West Branch, 4" Beulah, E. Tawas, Benzonia, Kingsley and Ontonagon, 5" Harrisville, Norway, Manistique and Drummond Is., 6" Luzerne, 7" Traverse City, Gladwin, Garden Corners, 9" Grayling, 10" Alpena (airport), Champion, 11" Iron Mt. and Cooks, 12" Charlevoix and Michigamme, 13" S. Ste. Marie, Mancelona, Ironwood and Rapid River, 14" Lewiston and Newberry, 16" E. Jordan, Watersmeet and Jacobsville, 17" Gaylord (most in Lower MI),_* 19" Paulding and Marquette (airport), 23" Herman, 25" Houghton, 28" Munising, 32" Grand Marais, 36" Painesdale. *_
> 
> Season snowfall in the U.P.: Tamarack 304.1", Painesdale 291.8", Houghton Co. 288.7", Keweenaw Co. 276", Redridge 248.0"...and it's still coming!
> 
> I know it's da UP but to have 2-3" of snow on the ground in the middle of April is pretty unusual.


Krupps Resort, Twin Lakes Mi. The highest mark of the season, 4 1/2 ft.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Krupps Resort, Twin Lakes Mi. The highest mark of the season, 4 1/2 ft.
> View attachment 180509


4.5' will get you on a Roller Coaster.......


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Krupps Resort, Twin Lakes Mi. The highest mark of the season, 4 1/2 ft.
> View attachment 180509


When I think of frosty the snowman these days...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> View attachment 180510
> 
> 
> When I think of frosty the snowman these days...


File foto...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto...


K


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> K


Oomkes already passed that around to his merry band of buddies


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Oomkes already passed that around to his merry band of buddies


You did get it I understand...it came from Randy's grandkids.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You did get it I understand...it came from Randy's grandkids.


I don't recall that


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that


You were bizzie......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> You were bizzie......


Yes....


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> You did get it I understand...it came from Randy's grandkids.


LOL. It's weird having grandkids.


----------



## Luther

On a Call said:


> So what would be the call...??
> No contract no service ?
> I agree with you...if they paid you through the winter, do it.
> If however they were draggin their feet on payment...might think about no plow.
> Most all our contracts are yearly those that are not are good customers.


Leave the decision up to the client. Doesn't matter if they're a great client, or one that drags their feet. Once the end of service date has passed on your written agreement you are out of contract. I just sent out emails to all of our clients to either approve the additional work (out of contract work...whatever you want to call it) with additional compensation, or to release us from liability if they don't approve or want service.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> LOL. It's weird having grandkids.


Especially when you find oot aboot them on the Plow-Site....


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Leave the decision up to the client. Doesn't matter if they're a great client, or one that drags their feet. Once the end of service date has passed on your written agreement you are out of contract. I just sent out emails to all of our clients to either approve the additional work (out of contract work...whatever you want to call it) with additional compensation, or to release us from liability if they don't approve or want service.


Contracts oot here typically end mid May or June 1st to eliminate any issues.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Contracts oot here typically end mid May or June 1st to eliminate any issues.


We changed ours to May 1st because of a mid April snow storm a few years ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> LOL. It's weird having grandkids.


Lapeer is weird....So, it's really not that weird to him


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> We changed ours to May 1st because of a mid April snow storm a few years ago.


Good job.......


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> Contracts oot here typically end mid May or June 1st to eliminate any issues.


Double that like


----------



## On a Call

Defcon 5 said:


> Lapeer is weird....So, it's really not that weird to him


Generally speaking those who think outside the box hit the nail the hardest.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Lapeer is weird....So, it's really not that weird to him


Weird is good.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> Krupps Resort, Twin Lakes Mi. The highest mark of the season, 4 1/2 ft.
> View attachment 180509


I am guessin you hit your mark and then some 
Have another trip up your way end of the week. See you soon.
Too bad they closed the trails in the UP


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On a Call said:


> I am guessin you hit your mark and then some
> Have another trip up your way end of the week. See you soon.
> Too bad they closed the trails in the UP


Too busy at the landscape yard to go riding now anyway...Need to make some money to go next year.


----------



## Landgreen

This friggin snow needs to stop. Right. Now. FFS...

Drivers are whipped, shoveler is ready to bail. Grandkids whining. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> This friggin snow needs to stop. Right. Now. FFS...
> 
> Drivers are whipped, shoveler is ready to bail. Grandkids whining. Can't take it anymore.


You have officially turned into Oomkes.....I do feel bad for you guys...


----------



## Defcon 5

I will be up that way in about a month to play golf....So I agree...It needs to stop


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> This friggin snow needs to stop. Right. Now. FFS...
> 
> Drivers are whipped, shoveler is ready to bail. Grandkids whining. Can't take it anymore.


I felt bad for my sidewalk guys with that wet, heavy crap. One told me our clients got more than their money's worth. 
Got a text from a client yesterday that read "wtf, it's supposed to be spring . Stay safe and get to my house whenever. " its a million $ house. People knew what we were dealing with and appreciative .
Hopefully, your clients are too.


----------



## Landgreen

Defcon 5 said:


> You have officially turned into Oomkes.....


Crap. You're right.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> You have officially turned into Oomkes.....I do feel bad for you guys...


Dont feel bad for them, the other 38 days of the year are awesome up there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Crap. You're right.


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 180521


LOL


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark, glad to see you made it down this way today, flappers should keep the rain and snow out of the recycled fence post stacks you ran...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mark, glad to see you made it down this way today, flappers should keep the rain and snow out of the recycled fence post stacks you ran...
> 
> View attachment 180526


Jealousy is sooooo ugly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Leave the decision up to the client. Doesn't matter if they're a great client, or one that drags their feet. Once the end of service date has passed on your written agreement you are out of contract. I just sent out emails to all of our clients to either approve the additional work (out of contract work...whatever you want to call it) with additional compensation, or to release us from liability if they don't approve or want service.


I don't necessarily disagree, but I think things are a bit different on the good side of the state. It's a bit more of a gentleman's agreement. I am quite confident none of our customers would deny payment for work done on the 16th vs the 15th. Or later, as long as it is justifiable. And there is a chance tonight yet. Legally it might be different, but we're going to service as needed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 180521


Thats not Michigan, we park in our driveway not in the street. Must be in the northeast.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but I think things are a bit different on the good side of the state. It's a bit more of a gentleman's agreement. I am quite confident none of our customers would deny payment for work done on the 16th vs the 15th. Or later, as long as it is justifiable. And there is a chance tonight yet. Legally it might be different, but we're going to service as needed.


I would say the same over here with the exception of one customer thats way over budget and he would be the first to call and say we need salt its slippery out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would say the same over here with the exception of one customer thats way over budget and he would be the first to call and say we need salt its slippery out.


I seem to remember hearing about this customer...


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but I think things are a bit different on the good side of the state. It's a bit more of a gentleman's agreement. I am quite confident none of our customers would deny payment for work done on the 16th vs the 15th. Or later, as long as it is justifiable. And there is a chance tonight yet. Legally it might be different, but we're going to service as needed.


And I don't necessarily disagree with this either. It wouldn't be an issue at all if we had a near or slightly above average winter. I would not charge extra for a salting or two out of contract. However this is not the case with this winter, also considering the salt shortage and pricing that went through the roof. We were force fed a lot of dry turkey this winter...I'm looking for a little gravy.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but I think things are a bit different on the good side of the state. It's a bit more of a gentleman's agreement. I am quite confident none of our customers would deny payment for work done on the 16th vs the 15th. Or later, as long as it is justifiable. And there is a chance tonight yet. Legally it might be different, but we're going to service as needed.


Extra cash for orange crate #2.


----------



## Defcon 5

do you know what goes great with any meal.....Especially dry turkey.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but I think things are a bit different on the good side of the state. It's a bit more of a gentleman's agreement. I am quite confident none of our customers would deny payment for work done on the 16th vs the 15th. Or later, as long as it is justifiable. And there is a chance tonight yet. Legally it might be different, but we're going to service as needed.


Even on a seasonal...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Even on a seasonal...?


A few of our seasonals are "from first snowfall to last snowfall". I believe the other is April 15 and they've been a great customer for many years, so I am not going to argue about a date.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 180527
> do you know what goes great with any meal.....Especially dry turkey.....


Yes........ it's called Prime Beef


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Yes........ it's called Prime Beef


Thanks for the info....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for the info....


Here to help all in anyway I can......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Here to help all in anyway I can......
> View attachment 180528


Mmmm....motor oil!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mmmm....motor oil!


It's like Sputnik......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Here to help all in anyway I can......
> View attachment 180528


Nasty...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 180527
> do you know what goes great with any meal.....Especially dry turkey.....


Champagne


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Champagne
> View attachment 180530


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nasty...


Maybe some day you will grow up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>


I knew an old guy that drank that crap. We use to make fun of it.


----------



## On a Call

Landgreen said:


> This friggin snow needs to stop. Right. Now. FFS...
> 
> Drivers are whipped, shoveler is ready to bail. Grandkids whining. Can't take it anymore.


How is the steelhead fishing ??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe some day you will grow up...


Doubt it


----------



## Landgreen

On a Call said:


> How is the steelhead fishing ??


It's great. I've been out every morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> It's great. I've been out every morning...


Lol...not like it's been snowing or anything.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...not like it's been snowing or anything.


You wont hear him complain he's tired when he's going fishing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> We were force fed a lot of dry turkey this winter...I'm looking for a little gravy.


Time for some more gravy...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Time for some more gravy...


No.....Epic Bust


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No.....Epic Bust


Gravy with motor oil...


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I knew an old guy that drank that crap. We use to make fun of it.


Ya Fireball is better,  :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Doubt it


Ya me to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No.....Epic Bust


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 180532


Unlike you and Buffy....I don't want Old Chubs anywhere near me


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Ya me to.


Shouldn't you be at an auction somewhere...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Unlike you and Buffy....I don't want Old Chubs anywhere near me


Sure


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shouldn't you be at an auction somewhere...


No Junk auctions today, Plus you guys sent all the rain - freezing rain this way. Can't believe we had to spread.


----------



## EWSplow

NOAA's forecast for us tomorrow is "uncertain". This is the most accurate they've been all year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> NOAA's forecast for us tomorrow is "uncertain". This is the most accurate they've been all year.


Idiots took our radar down for the week to "refurbish the transmitter." And despite the others overlapping, they aren't. We're having typical lake effect...snow globing one minute, and nothing the next.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idiots took our radar down for the week to "refurbish the transmitter." And despite the others overlapping, they aren't. We're having typical lake effect...snow globing one minute, and nothing the next.


Looks like NW wind until early Thursday morning, then NE, then N.
Probably a little more potential for lake effect for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like NW wind until early Thursday morning, then NE, then N.
> Probably a little more potential for lake effect for you.


NW just might cause my sleep to be screwed up for a few days...most of the time it isn't too bad, but the way things are going, April is going to be a better snow revenue month than March.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> NW just might cause my sleep to be screwed up for a few days...most of the time it isn't too bad, but the way things are going, April is going to be a better snow revenue month than March.


Same here. April is double what March was and is closing in on Feb quickly.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Same here. April is double what March was and is closing in on Feb quickly.


I was working on March invoices last night (a little late). April is more like 4X the revenue of March for us and closing in on February.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was working on March invoices last night (a little late). April is more like 4X the revenue of March for us and closing in on February.


We had almost a week of snow in early March so I'm not sure how it will play oot in the end. And it might not be OVER.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I was working on March invoices last night (a little late). April is more like 4X the revenue of March for us and closing in on February.


Speaking of invoices the Warden and Daughter put some new version of QB because they got it at there work. They got hung up between the new QB and the wine. I stood behind them this morning till they got it done lol.


----------



## FredG

FredG said:


> Speaking of invoices the Warden and Daughter put some new version of QB because they got it at there work. They got hung up between the new QB and the wine. I stood behind them this morning till they got it done lol.


For the record I was just getting where I could get though a invoice after 3 attempts with the old system. :hammerhead: :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> They got hung up between the new QB and the wine.


Was the new QB Tom Brady....? Oh wait your in NY Eli?


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 180533


That was his brother...Pux is fine and well hiding out in Argentina


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 180533


Lol


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Time for some more gravy...


Yes, yes. It was a good morning. Got plenty of approvals...enough to fill the gravy boat!

Looks like more gravy with the 1"-2" forecast tomorrow night into Thursday morning the guessers are calling for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yes, yes. It was a good morning. Got plenty of approvals...enough to fill the gravy boat!
> 
> Looks like more gravy with the 1"-2" forecast tomorrow night into Thursday morning the guessers are calling for.


I heard it was an EPIC fail over there...and someone didn't get oot of bed or lost his phone again or something.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard it was an EPIC fail over there...and someone didn't get oot of bed or lost his phone again or something.


Jeez. I can get up alright but seriously thought I was the only one that left the house with no phone, smokes. Never forget my cash and cards lol,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW...just took delivery of the last of my allotment...spread all the expensive stuff already. 

Bin is full for next year. Or tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bin is full


The thousand tonner...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The thousand tonner...?


I mistyped...I meant all my shipping containers are full of salt and scattered all over Meatchicken. Loaded them in under 30 seconds with my 544.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> smokes.


Camels?


----------



## extremepusher

Is the Sterling almost payed for with all this salting?! lol


----------



## DeVries

How long did it take to get your cubes full?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Camels?


Lucky strike.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Lucky strike.


Most people under 50 have any idea what lucky strikes are. Did you pick them up at an antique action?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Is the Sterling almost payed for with all this salting?! lol


So a little over a month ago I said to my wife "I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up with an ice storm yet this year the way the weather is going".

You're welcome.

We had been debating on the Sterling and decided on it early week. Watched the forecast and made sure I was going to be able to pick it up before the weekend.



DeVries said:


> How long did it take to get your cubes full?


Less than a second. Just a little bit of spillage trying to fill a 1,000# container with a 2.5 yd bucket. Shouldn't take more than a day or so to clean it all up.

I didn't even think of those things with this storm. Can you imagine trying to get close to enough salt down to melt any amount of ice with those things?


----------



## EWSplow

Its looking more like snow than rain for us Wednesday afternoon.
Time will tell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its looking more like snow than rain for us Wednesday afternoon.
> Time will tell.


K


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So a little over a month ago I said to my wife "I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up with an ice storm yet this year the way the weather is going".
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> We had been debating on the Sterling and decided on it early week. Watched the forecast and made sure I was going to be able to pick it up before the weekend.




Has it been that long since you spoke to your wife...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Lucky for her........


----------



## EWSplow

Looks more like 2-4" for us and tracking more south than yesterday's models. Should be a real cluster late afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

Had some pretty good wind yesterday along the Front Range. The highest it got at my place was a 83mph gust, stuff was flying.

http://www.9news.com/article/weathe...s-wreck-roofs-across-front-range/73-541601344


----------



## Landgreen

I'm considering sending out April billing tomorrow. Looks like we are in the clear. Once this snow melts its gonna be a blitzkrieg of lawn work. And most people with their short memory will not understand that it will be middle of May until their lawn gets cleaned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Once this snow melts its gonna be a *blitzkrieg* of lawn work.


Careful...that word might be a little too offensive to one of our sensitive members.

But he said he was bizzie...so carry on.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Careful...that word might be a little too offensive to one of our sensitive members.
> 
> But he said he was bizzie...so carry on.


I know what type of people I'm dealing with on here....I come here at my own valtion


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Careful...that word might be a little too offensive to one of our sensitive members.
> 
> But he said he was bizzie...so carry on.


No clue. Oh well.

It's gonna be a sheet show of lawn work? Or does that offend brown people? I dunno...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I know what type of people I'm dealing with on here....I come here at my own valtion


Valtion?

Taking spelling lessons from Ryan???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Valtion?


Even Wikipedia is having a tough time with that one...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Valtion?
> 
> Taking spelling lessons from Ryan???


His daughter......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Valtion?
> 
> Taking spelling lessons from Ryan???


Sure Adolf


----------



## Defcon 5

Go figure....The three previous posts were by Oomkes and his merry band of minions...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure Adolf


Ya you Nazi..:laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

The ice pellets have started on my side of the pond.


----------



## Mike_PS

alright, no need for some of the names


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The ice pellets have started on my side of the pond.


Thanks for getting this Off-Topic thread back on topic.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for getting this Off-Topic thread back on topic.


I was going to tell Michael that scolding fred must be like scolding his grandfather. 
Oops .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure Adolf


How did you know that was my middle name?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for getting this Off-Topic thread back on topic.


How is that? He's talking about Wisconsin in Meatchickin thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How is that? He's talking about Wisconsin in Meatchickin thread...


Correction: it is the NON-SE Meatchicken thread.

See Post #1:



Mark Oomkes said:


> Starting one up for those outside of SE Michigan.
> 
> Anyone is welcome, even if you are from SE Michigan.
> 
> No clique's allowed, however, I am an equal opportunity offender.
> 
> Weather, networking, whatever, it doesn't really matter to me, but we should try to keep it kind of weather related so as to appease the powers that be.
> 
> PS You can even be from Kannada and post here.


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Correction: it is the NON-SE Meatchicken thread.
> 
> See Post #1:


Correction: it is the NON-SE Meatchicken *Weather* thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Correction: it is the NON-SE Meatchicken *Weather* thread


Crap...you got me there.

You are definitely more on top of it than I am...still overwhelmed by seeing Randy (I think) and meeting his son. No grandchildren though.

PS Sun is oot and 39.


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Crap...you got me there.
> 
> You are definitely more on top of it than I am*


WOW! guessing I finally found myself a good sig line :laugh::laugh:Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> WOW! guessing I finally found myself a good sig line :laugh::laugh:Thumbs Up


Can I borrow yours then?


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can I borrow yours then?


not a chance...btw, a little chilly here, but the sun's out for now. expecting flurries later


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I was going to tell Michael that scolding fred must be like scolding his grandfather.
> Oops .


MJD don't give no special treatment to FOGS.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> How is that? He's talking about Wisconsin in Meatchickin thread...


The only reason oomkes tolerates me is I let him know what weather's coming. If it weren't for that, I'd just be another oxygen thief.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The only reason oomkes tolerates me is I let him know what weather's coming. If it weren't for that, I'd just be another oxygen thief.


Which gives you a leg up over @jomama45 because he never gives me weather updates. Just harasses me via text and asks me if I'm ready for it to stop now...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MJD you should modify the name of this thread to Meatchicken instead of Michigan.


----------



## Mike_PS

John_DeereGreen said:


> MJD you should modify the name of this thread to Meatchicken instead of Michigan.


nah, it's fine how it is


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> nah, it's fine how it is


Agreed...


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> MJD you should modify the name of this thread to Meatchicken instead of Michigan.


Heck no that baby is copyrighted, patented, and trademarked by me!


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> nah, it's fine how it is


How aboot the Nonsense Weather Thread....
If you really gave it some thought the Forecast given by NWS are Nonsense


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Heck no that baby is copyrighted, patented, and trademarked by me!


Lol


----------



## Mike_PS

BUFF said:


> How aboot the Nonsense Weather Thread....
> If you really gave it some thought the Forecast given by NWS are Nonsense


true, as are most responses in this discussion :laugh::laugh:


----------



## FredG

FredG said:


> Lol


Who copy righted Meatchicken special?


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> true, as are most responses in this discussion :laugh::laugh:


Eggsaxley...... it's a win win....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> true, as are most responses in this discussion :laugh::laugh:


That's a bit harsh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have grapple...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Michael J. Donovan said:


> true, as are most responses in this discussion :laugh::laugh:


Keep it on topic...



Mark Oomkes said:


> We have grapple...


Much better...

Twilight zone moment...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have grapple...


We have Snow and Grapple....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We have Snow and Grapple....


We have snow, grapple AND sleet.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have snow, grapple AND sleet.


We have Snow,Grapple,Sleet and rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We have Snow,Grapple,Sleet and rain


We have snow, grapple, sleet, rain and freezing rain.


----------



## Herm Witte

You guys are sick. What does that make reading it all?????


----------



## Defcon 5

Herm Witte said:


> You guys are sick. What does that make reading it all?????


It's like a car accident....You have to look


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte said:


> You guys are sick. What does that make reading it all?????


Did you get my text the other night?


----------



## Herm Witte

Yes.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you get my text the other night?


I replied.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have snow, grapple, sleet, rain and freezing rain.


Can I get a tornado or hurricane.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can I get a tornado or hurricane.


Sure...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which gives you a leg up over @jomama45 because he never gives me weather updates. Just harasses me via text and asks me if I'm ready for it to stop now...


Lest we forget, I give you some really good cheese store recommendations as well. Oh yeah, it's snowing really hard in this part of Wisco right now............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Herm Witte said:


> I replied.


Sometimes I think he gets distracted, squirrel, bird, squirrel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Lest we forget, I give you some really good cheese store recommendations as well. Oh yeah, it's snowing really hard in this part of Wisco right now............
> 
> View attachment 180576


K


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They said 1.5 to 2 of snow today, didn't even rain enough to cover the ground

State still dropped salt this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sometimes I think he gets distracted, squirrel, bird, squirrel.


Dew knot...turkey.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dew knot...turkey.


Yeah it was turkey, white truck, Randy.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


Almost forgot, I give you movie reviews now as well. I watched this about 2 weeks ago, I highly recommend it for you. If you can't find it locally for some asinine reason, I'm more than willing to borrow you my library card...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Almost forgot, I give you movie reviews now as well. I watched this about 2 weeks ago, I highly recommend it for you. If you can't find it locally for some asinine reason, I'm more than willing to borrow you my library card...........
> 
> View attachment 180577


I'm bizzie


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm dizzie


I bet you are............

Might I suggest an audio version?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> I bet you are............
> 
> Might I suggest an audio version?


I think he already has too many voices in his head.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think he already has too many voices in his head.


That's a positive for those around him...... It keeps him preoccupied trying to keep up.....
Mid spring day, no clouds, no wind, no worries....


----------



## Defcon 5

Epic Fizzle....Snow must have hit a Dry Slot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Fizzle....Snow must have hit a Dry Slot


Sure...going to need a flash freeze in order to do anything here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I bet you are............
> 
> Might I suggest an audio version?


What???


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Fizzle....Snow must have hit a Dry Slot


Got 2+ inches here, just had to race to plow it before it melted.

I saw a cardinal the other day, is it finally over now?



Mark Oomkes said:


> What???


K.


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Fizzle....Snow must have hit a Dry Slot


 It appears the Wisconsinites and the Chicagoians kept it for themselves. Swan song denied.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> I saw a cardinal the other day, is it finally over now?


If you're going by the bird whisperer I think that's going to mean two more months of Winter...


----------



## DeVries

Winters over, our shop cat had kittens, when she has her spring litter its over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Winters over, our shop cat had kittens, when she has her spring litter its over.


Sure


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Winters over, our shop cat had kittens, when she has her spring litter its over.


Who's the father?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Who's the father?


Tom


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tom


Big Tom.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Winters over, our shop cat had kittens, when she has her spring litter its over.


I guess your sand pile grows over the summer, adds a little urea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.woodtv.com/weather/april-2018-on-track-to-be-coldest-ever/1129895084

Looks like a gorgeous, cool spring!


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>


You didnt make the list?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You didnt make the list?


I'm on a lot of lists...even at the top of some, but not this one.

We did get more snow in April than March.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


>


You "people" can't even spell "Sheboygan" correctly..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> You "people" can't even spell "Sheboygan" correctly..........


Let's keep it on/off topic fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a gorgeous April:

*First 70-degree day*
*By:* Bill Steffen
*Updated:* Apr 20, 2018 01:07 AM EDT

When will be see our first 70-degree day?

We made the low 60s three times in February and we reached 64 on April 12th, which was the only day this month with above-average temperatures. The average date for the first 70-degree day for the last 40 years is March 30th. Over the last 40 years, there have only been 3 years when the first 70-degree day came after 4/20...that was 4/26/84, 4/24/93 and 4/27/2013. The earliest we have ever reached 70-degrees was March 3, 1983.

  
The average high temperature for G.R. for yesterday (and today) is 60 degrees. So the high of 54 was 6 degrees below average. Yet, it was only the 3rd time we reached 50 in the month of April. April 1-19 averaged 37.8 degrees and that was 11.2 degrees colder than average. With the wind off Lake Michigan, temperatures were only in the upper 30s at the shore Thursday afternoon. Thirteen of the first 19 days of April had at least a trace of snow. For I think the first time this month, there are no snowflakes on the Storm Team 8 Day Forecast! 20.7% of the contiguous U.S. had snow on the ground Thursday AM - compared to just 5.9% on 4/19/18.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Figures...

http://www.grbj.com/articles/90448-...-hipster-city-in-the-world?platform=hootsuite


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Figures...
> 
> http://www.grbj.com/articles/90448-...-hipster-city-in-the-world?platform=hootsuite


So mark made the news and not for chooting himself....


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a gorgeous April:
> 
> *First 70-degree day*
> *By:* Bill Steffen
> *Updated:* Apr 20, 2018 01:07 AM EDT
> 
> When will be see our first 70-degree day?
> 
> We made the low 60s three times in February and we reached 64 on April 12th, which was the only day this month with above-average temperatures. The average date for the first 70-degree day for the last 40 years is March 30th. Over the last 40 years, there have only been 3 years when the first 70-degree day came after 4/20...that was 4/26/84, 4/24/93 and 4/27/2013. The earliest we have ever reached 70-degrees was March 3, 1983.
> 
> 
> The average high temperature for G.R. for yesterday (and today) is 60 degrees. So the high of 54 was 6 degrees below average. Yet, it was only the 3rd time we reached 50 in the month of April. April 1-19 averaged 37.8 degrees and that was 11.2 degrees colder than average. With the wind off Lake Michigan, temperatures were only in the upper 30s at the shore Thursday afternoon. Thirteen of the first 19 days of April had at least a trace of snow. For I think the first time this month, there are no snowflakes on the Storm Team 8 Day Forecast! 20.7% of the contiguous U.S. had snow on the ground Thursday AM - compared to just 5.9% on 4/19/18.


Global warming... my arsh...


----------



## BUFF

30* and got aboot 3" of snow on the grass, tomorrow it supposed to be in the mid 60's


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 30* and got aboot 3" of snow on the grass, tomorrow it supposed to be in the mid 60's


Not sure exactly what the temp is but the sun is shining and thats all that matters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Figures...
> 
> http://www.grbj.com/articles/90448-...-hipster-city-in-the-world?platform=hootsuite


Here's a list of famous peeps born in GR...can you say that aboot Sucks Bend?

http://www.mlive.com/expo/erry-2018/04/79c7cdfde44154/famous_people_from_west_michig.html

I wasn't aware most of them were from here...the one I found most surprising was Lisa Kelly. Half of them I never heard of.

Better yet...GR is Beer City USA.

https://www.experiencegr.com/things-to-do/beer-city/

https://www.michigan.org/blog/guest-blogger/three-reasons-why-grand-rapids-is-beer-city-usa


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's a list of famous peeps born in GR...can you say that aboot Sucks Bend?
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/expo/erry-2018/04/79c7cdfde44154/famous_people_from_west_michig.html
> 
> I wasn't aware most of them were from here...the one I found most surprising was Lisa Kelly. Half of them I never heard of.
> 
> Better yet...GR is Beer City USA.
> 
> https://www.experiencegr.com/things-to-do/beer-city/
> 
> https://www.michigan.org/blog/guest-blogger/three-reasons-why-grand-rapids-is-beer-city-usa


Its turned into a vegan-hipster city.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's a list of famous peeps born in GR...can you say that aboot Sucks Bend?
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/expo/erry-2018/04/79c7cdfde44154/famous_people_from_west_michig.html
> 
> I wasn't aware most of them were from here...the one I found most surprising was Lisa Kelly. Half of them I never heard of.
> 
> Better yet...GR is Beer City USA.
> 
> https://www.experiencegr.com/things-to-do/beer-city/
> 
> https://www.michigan.org/blog/guest-blogger/three-reasons-why-grand-rapids-is-beer-city-usa


Its funny, Reed Timmer has a Todd Wenzel GMC hat on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its turned into a vegan-hipster city.


Surr


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's a list of famous peeps born in GR...
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

K...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not sure exactly what the temp is but the sun is shining and thats all that matters.


After a week or so of sun cloud cover along with some moisture is a nice break...


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's a list of famous peeps born in GR...can you say that aboot Sucks Bend?
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/expo/erry-2018/04/79c7cdfde44154/famous_people_from_west_michig.html
> 
> I wasn't aware most of them were from here...the one I found most surprising was Lisa Kelly. Half of them I never heard of.
> 
> Better yet...GR is Beer City USA.
> 
> https://www.experiencegr.com/things-to-do/beer-city/
> 
> https://www.michigan.org/blog/guest-blogger/three-reasons-why-grand-rapids-is-beer-city-usa


My wife was born there, dont see her on the list. She's important ........................... to me I guess


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's a list of famous peeps born in GR...can you say that aboot Sucks Bend?
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/expo/erry-2018/04/79c7cdfde44154/famous_people_from_west_michig.html
> 
> I wasn't aware most of them were from here...the one I found most surprising was Lisa Kelly. Half of them I never heard of.
> 
> Better yet...GR is Beer City USA.
> 
> https://www.experiencegr.com/things-to-do/beer-city/
> 
> https://www.michigan.org/blog/guest-blogger/three-reasons-why-grand-rapids-is-beer-city-usa


I don't see any mention of the Sons and Daughters of the Lithuanian Revolution. I've heard that was a hot spot in GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I don't see any mention of the Sons and Daughters of the Lithuanian Revolution. I've heard that was a hot spot in GR.


Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> My wife was born there, dont see her on the list. She's important ........................... to me I guess


So nice cover job Al...she watches plowsite too???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm calling it before Todd this time...it's OVER!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm calling it before Todd this time...it's OVER!!!


You cant, he already called it a long time ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> My wife was born there, dont see her on the list. She's important ........................... to me I guess


Did she defect to Ontario.


----------



## extremepusher

It's over. Took delivery of 6 new toro grandstands on Friday. Time to cut grass to pay for them...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

extremepusher said:


> It's over. Took delivery of 6 new toro grandstands on Friday. Time to cut grass to pay for them...


For the love of snow its not over. Look at Friday night and Saturday.








Its like the movie ground hog day.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> For the love of snow its not over. Look at Friday night and Saturday.
> View attachment 180660
> 
> Its like the movie ground hog day.


Could be worse as in hot.
Flying to Phoenix, Az Monday afternoon, then head to Prescott, Az Tuesday, back to Phoenix Wednesday, fly home Thursday am, then head to Med Bow Wyo to shoot P-dogs till Sunday.
Weather for home this week, not to bad:








Phoenix weather, dam hot:









Prescott weather cooler than Phoenix, but still warm:









Med Bow weather, just a little cooler than at home and good beer drinking weather:


----------



## DeVries

She defected as her family moved to Ontario to greener pastures


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter is OVER...wearing shorts to work today.


----------



## EWSplow

We're supposed to get within 1 degree of normal temp today. No temp below 35 for the next week. I think we can say it's over.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> We're supposed to get within 1 degree of normal temp today. No temp below 35 for the next week. I think we can say it's over.


Going to reach 65 here. Woo hoo. Still waiting for snow to melt. 70 percent snow cover yet and GIANT piles at commercial properties.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is OVER...wearing shorts to work today.


I'll be wearing shorts when I get oof the plane in Phoenix today at 4:20.... 
shaved oof the beard this morning too


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is OVER...wearing shorts to work today.





BUFF said:


> I'll be wearing shorts when I get oof the plane in Phoenix today at 4:20....
> shaved oof the beard this morning too


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is OVER...wearing shorts to work today.


Ditto.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


>


If you've got the legs for them....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


>


Those are called grape smugglers.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


>


My shorts wood be considered long pants for some and manpris for others


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Ditto.





BUFF said:


> My shorts wood be considered long pants for some and manpris for others


I wasn't going to say anything...butt I was thinking it...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't going to say anything...butt I was thinking it...


Be careful with that thinking thing......


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> My shorts wood be considered long pants for some and manpris for others


What size waist you have? I got some nice pants you can wear for shorts as long as your a 42 or under.:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> What size waist you have? I got some nice pants you can wear for shorts as long as your a 42 or under.:laugh:


38-40" depending on the brand/cut..... If your waist exceeds your inseam your a little over weight according to mom......


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> 38-40" depending on the brand/cut..... If your waist exceeds your inseam your a little over weight according to mom......


Not if your Italian, :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> 38-40" depending on the brand/cut..... If your waist exceeds your inseam your a little over weight according to mom......


So when she was buying jeens for me as a kid husky wasn't the brand? Big boned isn't a real thing...?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> So when she was buying jeens for me as a kid husky wasn't the brand? Big boned isn't a real thing...?


I hope so, otherwise I need Jenny Craig.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So when she was buying jeens for me as a kid husky wasn't the brand? Big boned isn't a real thing...?


Big boned is a thing but that's another story...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 38-40" depending on the brand/cut..... If your waist exceeds your inseam your a little over weight according to mom......


I just tell mom she's just too good of a cook.


----------



## BUFF

Was 98* when I got to Phoenix yesterday, never got below 80* last night.
Mean while at home it snowed aboot 3".


----------



## Luther

We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


It would be interesting to hear how they orchestrated that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It would be interesting to hear how they orchestrated that.


Need to get yourself a CB....


----------



## Randall Ave

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


Looks like a scean from Smokie and the Bandit.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need to get yourself a CB....


I figured that's how they did it. It still seems impressive.


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> Looks like a scean from Smokie and the Bandit.


Or convoy...


----------



## On a Call

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


What a cool thing those truckers did !!!! Very cool !!
Hoping he is okay and learning.
https://andreasmoser.blog/2015/09/10/suicide/


----------



## On a Call

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


I wonder if they got a free get out of a ticket pass ?


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


As much of a good deed that may seem, the person will more than likely try again. They should have closed down the road and shot the jumper with a Trang gun or a .308


----------



## On a Call

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


By the way...this is like a mile from home.


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> As much of a good deed that may seem, the person will more than likely try again. They should have closed down the road and shot the jumper with a Trang gun or a .308


You are correct, however there is a good chance he might learn life is not something to waste.


----------



## BUFF

On a Call said:


> You are correct, however there is a good chance he might learn life is not something to waste.


Everyone has a tough time in life, some more than others however sucide or the threat is the most selfish thing a person can do. I say cut bait and move on.


----------



## On a Call

BUFF said:


> Everyone has a tough time in life, some more than others however sucide or the threat is the most selfish thing a person can do. I say cut bait and move on.


And some would help society by escape.

Personally I believe every life has a purpose and feel sad for those who choose to be bad or do bad...rape, murder, trafficking, and well...you know what I am saying and they can be stopping hurting others by their act.

But there are those who just lost their spouse, child, or something like that. To me...they need help not a hole in the ground.


----------



## On a Call

Another sad thing...by jumping like that they could kill someone else...not a good way to end it.


----------



## BUFF

Was hit again in Phoenix this morning,


On a Call said:


> Another sad thing...by jumping like that they could kill someone else...not a good way to end it.


again it's selfish......
One of the Decons at the wardens church hanged himself at the church from a basketball hoop. His two daughters along with the other girls on the team found him dangling from the backboard. He know they'd be there because he was the coach, that's the most F upped a person could do.
My dads dad blew his head off with a 12 gauge shot gun, he waited till my grandma came home to pull the trigger. So that being said I have zero sympathy towards sucideal people.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Was hit again in Phoenix this morning,
> 
> again it's selfish......
> One of the Decons at the wardens church hanged himself at the church from a basketball hoop. His two daughters along with the other girls on the team found him dangling from the backboard. He know they'd be there because he was the coach, that's the most F upped a person could do.
> My dads dad blew his head off with a 12 gauge shot gun, he waited till my grandma came home to pull the trigger. So that being said I have zero sympathy towards sucideal people.


I had a Uncle that killed himself drinking. He had a big financial loss and could not handle it. Look it the guys in vegas that loose there butts and take the jump. Money could never make me take a jump. I can't say I know of anything worth my life. You only got one life.


----------



## Mike_PS

Luther said:


> View attachment 180708
> We had another jumper around 1 AM this morning threatening to commit suicide off a bridge onto 696 traffic. At Huntington Woods. Quick thinking state cops lined up 13 semi's right underneath the bridge to stop the jumper. They were able to talk him off the bridge. Bravo!


they actually showed this on my local news last night here in Pittsburgh...really awesome of them to do this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...a-body-in-river-identified-st-0416-story.html

This young msn used to work for us, before becoming electrician apprentice.

His his dad's company is our electrical subcontractor on our projects. We just had the funeral last Thursday.

Life........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...a-body-in-river-identified-st-0416-story.html
> 
> This young msn used to work for us, before becoming electrician apprentice.
> 
> His his dad's company is our electrical subcontractor on our projects. We just had the funeral last Thursday.
> 
> Life........


Wow thats a tuff one.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wow thats a tuff one.


No kidding


----------



## EWSplow

Its cold as a hoes heart here. 
Possibly some snow flurries mixed with the rain tonight. Wtf, it's almost April.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Wtf, it's almost April.


Better get a new calendar... Don't worry it's OVER....


----------



## EWSplow

Oops may


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its cold as a hoes heart here.
> Possibly some snow flurries mixed with the rain tonight. Wtf, it's almost April.


Its January 95.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its January 95.


You just want to take that Sterling for another cruise.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> You just want to take that Sterling for another cruise.


He don't need snow for that, can load up on plenty of groceries at Spartans with it...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> He don't need snow for that, can load up on plenty of groceries at Spartans with it...


Think he will let the wife drive it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Think he will let the wife drive it?


Do you seriously think he has a choice?


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Better get a new calendar... Don't worry it's OVER....


Wana bet ?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its January 95.


I'd be OK with that, those were some good times. I was a junior in HS, no responsibilities to worry aboot, just had gotten a license, life was good. Girls, beer bongs, whatever liquor we could kipe from someone's parents' collection w/o getting caught, fast cars, mullets, I'd be OK with going back in time.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I'd be OK with that, those were some good times. I was a junior in HS, no responsibilities to worry aboot, just had gotten a license, life was good. Girls, beer bongs, whatever liquor we could kipe from someone's parents' collection w/o getting caught, fast cars, mullets, I'd be OK with going back in time.............


Todd was right...January 95, 2018.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd was right...January 95, 2018.


I was ????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was ????


Aboot jomama being a.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aboot jomama being a.....


That's not news...He is a concrete monkey...Pretty low on the totem pole


----------



## Landgreen

Still clearing snow up here. Got a call to blow out a drive. He returned from FL to find his home snowed in. I should have taken an after pic. It's steep and twisty but the Deere got it done.


----------



## Randall Ave

Landgreen said:


> Still clearing snow up here. Got a call to blow out a drive. He returned from FL to find his home snowed in. I should have taken an after pic. It's steep and twisty but the Deere got it done.
> 
> View attachment 180767


I hope you charged accordingly.


----------



## Landgreen

Randall Ave said:


> I hope you charged accordingly.


He already knew it was going to be expensive. He didnt flinch when I told him either. Just happy to use his drive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Still clearing snow up here. Got a call to blow out a drive. He returned from FL to find his home snowed in. I should have taken an after pic. It's steep and twisty but the Deere got it done.
> 
> View attachment 180767


That's a lot of snow yet...no crabgrass preventative apps yet?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of snow yet...no crabgrass preventative apps yet?


Just an isolated area. It's a little pocket that collects a lot of snow. Everywhere else is bare except snow piles. Been doing cleanups for a couple days now.


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> That's not news...He is a concrete monkey...Pretty low on the totem pole


I've been told our family tree resembles a totem pole......


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> I've been told our family tree resembles a totem pole......


Much like the Oomkes tree...Just the trunk no branches....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Much like the Oomkes tree...Just the trunk no branches....


Sure...


----------



## EWSplow

I guess everyone is enjoying the heat, cause I haven't heard "it can cool down now" .
It's amazing how 2 days of decent weather and all the perennial plants are popping up and daffodils are in full bloom and the grass is green.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I guess everyone is enjoying the heat, cause I haven't heard "it can cool down now" .
> It's amazing how 2 days of decent weather and all the perennial plants are popping up and daffodils are in full bloom and the grass is green.


Yeah great all those lovely lil yellow flowers popping everywhere ... Kentucky still really struggling yet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can cool down now..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Relief is on the way...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Relief is on the way...


We have a couple accounts that are billed flat rate. Already invoiced $12,000 and haven't been able to do any work yet.


----------



## BUFF

47* and light rain with snow in the mtn's above 7k feet. Next couple days are supposed to be the same.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Relief is on the way...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Relief is on the way...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Relief is on the way...


----------



## SHAWZER

Canada is all white ? Does that mean we are still covered in snow .......?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Canada is all white ? Does that mean we are still covered in snow .......?


If you think it means something else your a racist...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you think it means something else your a racist...Thumbs Up


no need to go down that road, joking or not


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Michael J. Donovan said:


> no need to go down that road, joking or not


I thought I might be balancing on the line. No harm intended just a little humor.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought I might be balancing on the line. No harm intended just a little humor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought I might be balancing on the line. No harm intended just a little humor.


You're going to need more than a line to balance on...more like a sheet of plywood.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to need more than a line to balance on...more like a sheet of plywood.


I will use your famous response, sure...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I will use your famous response, sure...


I'm not so sure that's a road you want to be caught going down either....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not so sure that's a road you want to be caught going down either....


Ewe sure aboot that?


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I will use your famous response, sure...


Ya right, or Ya okay are good to. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

There's a pretty good light show about to cross the pond.
Weird thunder too. Not big cracks, just a series of little ones .


----------



## BUFF

Raining pretty good here and got aboot 1.5" so far. Tomorrow will be more rain and hope it clears up in the afternoon, 2days withoot seeing the sun makes me a little cagey....


----------



## Philbilly2

We got 1.2” yesterday and last night. Never saw a drop all April.

That will help with the dust bowl we are in. You could not look in any direction for the past week and not see a tractor rolling a cloud dust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 2days withoot seeing the sun makes me a little cagey....


Don't move to Michigan...try 2 weeks...regularly in the winter. Seems like 2 months at times.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't move to Michigan...try 2 weeks...regularly in the winter. Seems like 2 months at times.


Now WITF would I even consider moving to Meatchicken.......
Still raining at lower elevations but the mtns are getting good snow.Thumbs Up
http://www.9news.com/article/news/t...g-conditions-in-the-high-country/73-548405494


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now....


It's 88 here, nice breeze. I'm off to the junk yard with a load. Shops kinda quiet. Which is okay, for a few days.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> It's 88 here, nice breeze. I'm off to the junk yard with a load. Shops kinda quiet. Which is okay, for a few days.


71* and rain here. Ya chill out for a couple days, Old timer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dewpoint of 61...it can stop now.


----------



## Randall Ave

I got, well got for my wife. A whole $116.00. hope she'll let me keep enough to get a haircut.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I got, well got for my wife. A whole $116.00. hope she'll let me keep enough to get a haircut.


The warden has been cutting my since we were dating with the same Oster clippers I use to use to trim livestock with in my younger days. Those clippers have to be 40yrs old.
Real handy to get a cut anytime of the day/week and it has potential for a happy ending too.Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Heat was on this past weekend then the A/C the last couple days and now back to heat. And no I'm not going thru my change or moody.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Heat was on this past weekend then the A/C the last couple days and now back to heat. And no I'm not going thru my change or moody.


You sound moody...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound moody...


Poor old timer is having testosterone issues.


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> Poor old timer is having testosterone issues.


Fred, what are we gonna do with these young guys?


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Fred, what are we gonna do with these young guys?


Teach them how to preserve I guess lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Teach them how to preserve I guess lol.





Randall Ave said:


> Fred, what are we gonna do with these young guys?


I'm right behind you 2, just turned 57 and still out work these Red Bull drinking sissy's.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm right behind you 2, just turned 57 and still out work these Red Bull drinking sissy's.


I've slowed down. But what kills me when plowing, the young guys cave after 16 hrs.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound moody...


Bad day, broke my truck last night delivering 1 yard of top soil to a 90 yr old lady. Hydraulic tank strap broke, leaking tank, told the lady mail my check I gotta go. Tried to fix it today, my decided to help and I think he made it worse. Rain and mud all day, yesterday I was choking on dust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Teach them how to preserve I guess lol.


Pickled Fred???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I've slowed down. But what kills me when plowing, the young guys cave after 16 hrs.


My son hired a couple new lawn jockeys this week. This one kid on his first day they're doing mulch and he's complaining how hard of work it is. They get back to the yard, he leaves then later he calls my son and said if he could start out working 2 or 3 days a week until he gets back into shape.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Everyone wants a paycheck. Almost no one wants to work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bad day, broke my truck last night delivering 1 yard of top soil to a 90 yr old lady. Hydraulic tank strap broke, leaking tank, told the lady mail my check I gotta go. Tried to fix it today, my decided to help and I think he made it worse. Rain and mud all day, yesterday I was choking on dust.


I thought I was the only one that had months like that...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought I was the only one that had months like that...


But, stuff like that gives me things to do. I even got to work on a 6.0 this week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> But, stuff like that gives me things to do. I even got to work on a 6.0 this week.


This week as in all week or did you give up after a couple days.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> This week as in all week or did you give up after a couple days.


Fixed and delivered to customer in three hours. Now I'm back in time, playing with old Pete with a 3406B


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Everyone wants a paycheck. Almost no one wants to work.


With the acceptation of winning the lotto for 15 mill or gifted millions it has to be earned, there is no other way. Don't want to work no money, It's there choice.


----------



## BUFF

After just under 3" of rain the past couple days the sun is back. Mtn's picked up 2-3' of snow while it was raining down here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> After just under 3" of rain the past couple days the sun is back. Mtn's picked up 2-3' of snow while it was raining down here.


Understood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can start (snowing) now...


----------



## Landgreen

Looking forward to winter already.


Mark Oomkes said:


> It can start (snowing) now...


Never thought I would want winter back. Lol

I miss lake effect. Easier to deal with than this crazy spring work schedule. Nuts...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

If it's not going to snow, can it at least cool back down...?


----------



## Landgreen

John_DeereGreen said:


> If it's not going to snow, can it at least cool back down...?


Nope. Sorry. Tomorrow will be 50 here then back into 60's and 70's. Not stressing out at all...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Nope. Sorry. Tomorrow will be 50 here then back into 60's and 70's. Not stressing out at all...


Hasn't been crazy hot here...1 day in the mid 80's.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently 77 with a nice breeze but a high of 50 here on friday.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hasn't been crazy hot here...1 day in the mid 80's.


Anything that starts with 7-9 or is triple digits is too hot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Anything that starts with 7-9 or is triple digits is too hot.


What if it's 7-9 above?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if it's 7-9 above?


Fair enough...double digits starting with 7-9. Better?


----------



## EWSplow

2nd wave of hail rolling through now.
Probably 40 mph wind. A dam monsoon .
And, the OH door on the shop is open cause I'm welding. 
I'll take 8 and sunny .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice light show...some rumbling 2/two/to/too.


----------



## BUFF

Was in Orlando Fla Sundays through Wednesday, it never got below 70* up into the mid 90's during the day. Humidity seemed to match or exceed air temp, walk a few hundred yards and sweat runs down your back into your azz crack. WTF hoe down people live with that crap.
Sure was nice getting home last night and seeing the mtns.
Got up this morning, it was 58* inside my house, outside it was 44* with 30% humidity.
Nice clear day today, should top oot in low 80's but with minimal humidity.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Was in Orlando Fla Sundays through Wednesday, it never got below 70* up into the mid 90's during the day. Humidity seemed to match or exceed air temp, walk a few hundred yards and sweat runs down your back into your azz crack. WTF hoe down people live with that crap.
> Sure was nice getting home last night and seeing the mtns.
> Got up this morning, it was 58* inside my house, outside it was 44* with 30% humidity.
> Nice clear day today, should top oot in low 80's but with minimal humidity.
> View attachment 181035


It must really suck to wake up and have to look at that every morning. Kinda like having to watch the sunset on a large body of water every evening .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Was in Orlando Fla Sundays through Wednesday, it never got below 70* up into the mid 90's during the day. Humidity seemed to match or exceed air temp, walk a few hundred yards and sweat runs down your back into your azz crack. WTF hoe down people live with that crap.
> Sure was nice getting home last night and seeing the mtns.
> Got up this morning, it was 58* inside my house, outside it was 44* with 30% humidity.
> Nice clear day today, should top oot in low 80's but with minimal humidity.
> View attachment 181035


So you're not relocating to the land of newly wed and nearly dead???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're not relocating to the land of newly wed and nearly dead???


He could start a new show. Colorado gunman hunten Gators.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It must really suck to wake up and have to look at that every morning. Kinda like having to watch the sunset on a large body of water every evening .


I never get tired of seeing the mtn's or just being able to see several miles. Every time fly or drive home from being elsewhere it's soooooo good to see the Rockies.



Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're not relocating to the land of newly wed and nearly dead???


Uh...... no and hell no, next stop is Lander, Wyoming and a great view of the mtns and open country.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> He could start a new show. Colorado gunman hunten Gators.


There was a small gator in the pond/swamp next to the hotel. The hotel had a chain link fence around 3 side of the lot it was built on to keep critters oot.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I never get tired of seeing the mtn's or just being able to see several miles. Every time fly or drive home from being elsewhere it's soooooo good to see the Rockies.
> 
> Uh...... no and hell no, next stop is Lander, Wyoming and a great view of the mtns and open country.


Dammit . Dropped my phone and must have hit reply. 
I lived in CO for a short time . Loved the mountains, but love water more.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> There was a small gator in the pond/swamp next to the hotel. The hotel had a chain link fence around 3 side of the lot it was built on to keep critters oot.


Like sasquach maybe?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Dammit . Dropped my phone and must have hit reply.
> I lived in CO for a short time . Loved the mountains, but love water more.


Water attracts people, I don't like people......


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Like sasquach maybe?


Could bee....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://fox17online.com/2018/05/10/freeze-warning-snowflakes-possible-friday/


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> http://fox17online.com/2018/05/10/freeze-warning-snowflakes-possible-friday/


It's NOT OVER


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It's NOT OVER


I heard that from someone else already.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard that from someone else already.


This guy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> This guy?
> View attachment 181045


Does he have a defibrillator?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does he have a defibrillator?


Nope just a test tube.


----------



## EWSplow

Apparently, Milwaukee got 10" of snow on may 10th , 1990. I can't remember that. I must have subconsciously blocked it from my memory.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Apparently, Milwaukee got 10" of snow on may 10th , 1990. I can't remember that. I must have subconsciously blocked it from my memory.


I'd love to see that right now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> http://fox17online.com/2018/05/10/freeze-warning-snowflakes-possible-friday/


Hell yeah.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd love to see that right now.


Sure you would....The endless texts would roll in....It can stop now...I gotta get to the Tulip and Clog festival


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure you would....The endless texts would roll in....It can stop now...I gotta get to the Tulip and Clog festival


Instead of the old song Tip toe through the tulips it would be snowboots through the tulips.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure you would....The endless texts would roll in....It can stop now...I gotta get to the Tulip and Clog festival


I'm bizzie...far too many tiptoers in Holland this week.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...far too many tiptoers in Holland this week.


Do you have a side gig with a ukulele?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Do you have a side gig with a ukulele?


I'm too bizzie drinking tulip beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm too bizzie drinking tulip beer.


Over priced swill.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm too bizzie drinking tulip beer.


In a vegan restaurant I assume.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> In a vegan restaurant I assume.


Those that drink Tulip beer also eat Tulip sausage.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> In a vegan restaurant I assume.


You're the one that requested a vegan restaurant that served light beer or wine spritzers...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today...light rain and a wimp chill of 34 makes it a bit chilly on the legs.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today...light rain and a wimp chill of 34 makes it a bit chilly on the legs.


The rain never seems to bother fredG.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today...light rain and a wimp chill of 34 makes it a bit chilly on the legs.


Shorts and long johns probably dont look right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Shorts and long johns probably dont look right.


I'd fit right in if I was in Lapeertucky...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The rain never seems to bother fredG.


I think he's happy when it rains.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd fit right in if I was in Lapeertucky...


You would have to quit drinking motor and have some butwiper lite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You would have to quit drinking motor and have some butwiper lite.


Ahhh...nevermind. Someone wouldn't find it as humorous as I would.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Shorts and long johns probably dont look right.


Throw on a pair of Chaps instead of long johns.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Throw on a pair of Chaps instead of long johns.Thumbs Up


Nevermind...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind...


You beat me to it. I see a theme here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do you guys ever do one time cuts?
We used to about 7-8 years ago, but just don’t want to deal with the hassle now as they’re usually overgrown ill-Maintained properties


Also it’s raining today


----------



## jomama45

IT CAN STOP RAINING NOW............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you guys ever do one time cuts?
> We used to about 7-8 years ago, but just don't want to deal with the hassle now as they're usually overgrown ill-Maintained properties
> 
> Also it's raining today


No.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Raining and 37 degrees, stupid.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Raining and 37 degrees, stupid.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think he's happy when it rains.


41* here yesterday, yes Fred has shorts on. Fred don't like it when it rains and his liver don't like it either. To much Patron, in your case fireball  :laugh: .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> 41* here yesterday, yes Fred has shorts on. Fred don't like it when it rains and his liver don't like it either. To much Patron, in your case fireball  :laugh: .


Yes we know you go to the tavern when it rains therefore Fred is happy when it rains even if your liver isnt.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> 41* here yesterday, yes Fred has shorts on. Fred don't like it when it rains and his liver don't like it either. To much Patron, in your case fireball  :laugh: .


Your liver is a muscle . You need to exercise it. No pain, no gain. :weightlifter:


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Your liver is a muscle . You need to exercise it. No pain, no gain. :weightlifter:


I was going to say you're dumb for saying the liver is a muscle and not an organ, but you wear cheese so you already knew that.:hammerhead:


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I was going to say you're dumb for saying the liver is a muscle and not an organ, but you wear cheese so you already knew that.:hammerhead:


Correct the liver is an organ and correct, I already knew that. 
I eat cheese (without tulips) not wear it.


----------



## BUFF

Have drizzle and 49*, suppose to be aboot the same tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Had a couple turd floaters resulting in aboot 3" of rain today and also had aboot 2" of soft grape size hail this afternoon. No mulch run off going on due to the ground being dry.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I wonder if it's going to rain anymore...


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes we know you go to the tavern when it rains therefore Fred is happy when it rains even if your liver isnt.


Okay maybe a little happy, but not thrilled with the earnings I miss out on. :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed that Coupious amounts of Epic rain are on the way


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been informed that Coupious amounts of Epic rain are on the way


Beautiful, More liver pickling. :hammerhead:


----------



## EWSplow

2 more days of rain for us. 
Last night, lighting hit a house about 3 blocks from us. I never heard a thing. Slept through it and the sirens.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Slept through it and the sirens.


It was probably the Hemp beer that helped with that.......man


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It was probably the Hemp beer that helped with that.......man


That and 1/2 bottle of wine. Lol


----------



## Randall Ave

I'd ask if the sun ever shines out there, but this year here, probably will not take the cover off the pool till June.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I'd ask if the sun ever shines out there, but this year here, probably will not take the cover off the pool till June.


Pool..... well aren't you fancy....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Pool..... well aren't you fancy....


Its an above ground, the wifes and kids idea. If it was my call, that thing would be GONE.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Anybody have a number for Noah? Flood warnings, roads starting to close... Hopefully this will make the grass slow down a bit...


----------



## Ajlawn1

All my totes are still at the old place, missing out on a ton of good non hard water...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That looks like a certifiable gully washer...if you even have gullys in Indiana...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Anybody have a number for Noah? Flood warnings, roads starting to close... Hopefully this will make the grass slow down a bit...


http://www.noaa.gov/contact-us


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> All my totes are still at the old place, missing out on a ton of good non hard water...
> 
> View attachment 181130


Catching rain water oot here recently became legal but you're limited to how mulch you can catch.


----------



## Philbilly2

Harvesting rain water is a touchy subject between the two halls that I hire out of...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Catching rain water oot here recently became legal but you're limited to how mulch you can catch.


Why is that... Would seem like they would love for people to do it... We just do it for spraying, plants take in soft water so much better then hard...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why is that... Would seem like they would love for people to do it... We just do it for spraying, plants take in soft water so much better then hard...


I will guess due to mosquitoes or due to standing water with legionaries or something along that line??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been informed that Coupious amounts of Epic rain are on the way


Good thing too, it's been dry around here


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Anybody have a number for Noah? Flood warnings, roads starting to close... Hopefully this will make the grass slow down a bit...


He's bizzie in Wisconsin


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why is that... Would seem like they would love for people to do it... We just do it for spraying, plants take in soft water so much better then hard...


We're a high plains desert climate. The majority of our water comes from sno-pak and rain run oof. Along the eastern board there's the Oglala Aquifer which is replenished by run off. Every municipality, water district ditch company's (for Ag irrigation) has water rights that are paid for. Colorado sold water rights and supply's water to the south west Southern Utah, New Mex, southern Nevada, Az and I believe parts of So Cal. Our water is accounted for and monitored.
To have a well on your place you need at least 35acres unless you've been lucky enough to have a well before that reg was put in place. Since there's only so mulch water to go around and with more AC's coming into the state area's/muni's with large population growth change a premium along with having water restrictions. There's actually water cops that drive around looking for people violating the regs, they also fine you if you use too mulch water too.
Where I'm at we have a great supply of water and don't have any restrictions but everyone is smart in the way water is used. You don't see large areas of grass that's irrigated or plants that aren't drought tolerant. There's a lot of zero scape landscape features.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> We're a high plains desert climate. The majority of our water comes from sno-pak and rain run oof. Along the eastern board there's the Oglala Aquifer which is replenished by run off. Every municipality, water district ditch company's (for Ag irrigation) has water rights that are paid for. Colorado sold water rights and supply's water to the south west Southern Utah, New Mex, southern Nevada, Az and I believe parts of So Cal. Our water is accounted for and monitored.
> To have a well on your place you need at least 35acres unless you've been lucky enough to have a well before that reg was put in place. Since there's only so mulch water to go around and with more AC's coming into the state area's/muni's with large population growth change a premium along with having water restrictions. There's actually water cops that drive around looking for people violating the regs, they also fine you if you use too mulch water too.
> Where I'm at we have a great supply of water and don't have any restrictions but everyone is smart in the way water is used. You don't see large areas of grass that's irrigated or plants that aren't drought tolerant. There's a lot of zero scape landscape features.


A friend of mine has several rounds in southern CO near NM. He's tried to explain the whole it's your well, but you are allocated only a certain amount thing to me. 
Difficult for us to understand, because we have such an abundance of water. 
Basically, they monitor the aquafer and have a pretty good idea how much it contains, then allocate accordingly?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> http://www.noaa.gov/contact-us


Wrong Noah, lol... Looking for the ship builder...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> A friend of mine has several rounds in southern CO near NM. He's tried to explain the whole it's your well, but you are allocated only a certain amount thing to me.
> Difficult for us to understand, because we have such an abundance of water.
> Basically, they monitor the aquafer and have a pretty good idea how much it contains, then allocate accordingly?


When you have the chance to buy water rights they're in the form of shares, each share equals a certain amount of water. When ditch water is "turned on" by the ditch rider you only get what your shares allow and it's all in one allotment. You get water a couple times a summer to irrigate, timing is based on harvesting. in every May water is turned on for a couple weeks then turned oof so you can put up hay in June along with cutting barley and wheat. Mid/late June water is back on for a few weeks then tuned off for second cutting in early August, then turned back on for a few weeks then oof again for third cutting, sugar beets pinto beans and corn silage in September How you us the water is up to you meaning some use flood irrigation and others use pivots or wheel lines. Typically those that use pivots or wheel lines have retention ponds to store water. Pivots and wheel lines are a more efficient way to irrigate since you don't have the run off like you do with flood irrigation. Since pivots and wheel lines use less water by having retention ponds allows you to water longer.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wrong Noah, lol... Looking for the ship builder...


Oh..... he's bizzie....


----------



## Philbilly2

Philbilly2 said:


> I will guess due to mosquitoes or due to standing water with legionaries or something along that line??





BUFF said:


> We're a high plains desert climate. The majority of our water comes from sno-pak and rain run oof. Along the eastern board there's the Oglala Aquifer which is replenished by run off. Every municipality, water district ditch company's (for Ag irrigation) has water rights that are paid for. Colorado sold water rights and supply's water to the south west Southern Utah, New Mex, southern Nevada, Az and I believe parts of So Cal. Our water is accounted for and monitored.
> To have a well on your place you need at least 35acres unless you've been lucky enough to have a well before that reg was put in place. Since there's only so mulch water to go around and with more AC's coming into the state area's/muni's with large population growth change a premium along with having water restrictions. There's actually water cops that drive around looking for people violating the regs, they also fine you if you use too mulch water too.
> Where I'm at we have a great supply of water and don't have any restrictions but everyone is smart in the way water is used. You don't see large areas of grass that's irrigated or plants that aren't drought tolerant. There's a lot of zero scape landscape features.





BUFF said:


> When you have the chance to buy water rights they're in the form of shares, each share equals a certain amount of water. When ditch water is "turned on" by the ditch rider you only get what your shares allow and it's all in one allotment. You get water a couple times a summer to irrigate, timing is based on harvesting. in every May water is turned on for a couple weeks then turned oof so you can put up hay in June along with cutting barley and wheat. Mid/late June water is back on for a few weeks then tuned off for second cutting in early August, then turned back on for a few weeks then oof again for third cutting, sugar beets pinto beans and corn silage in September How you us the water is up to you meaning some use flood irrigation and others use pivots or wheel lines. Typically those that use pivots or wheel lines have retention ponds to store water. Pivots and wheel lines are a more efficient way to irrigate since you don't have the run off like you do with flood irrigation. Since pivots and wheel lines use less water by having retention ponds allows you to water longer.












Wow... very interesting... I had no idea you could have "rights" to runoff water...

Around here one of the things the soil and water conversation district is around to regulate is that you don't push your run off on to another persons property. Weird to think that others fight for it.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Wow... very interesting... I had no idea you could have "rights" to runoff water...
> 
> Around here one of the things the soil and water conversation district is around to regulate is that you don't push your run off on to another persons property. Weird to think that others fight for it.


One of the things I plan to do when I get to Wyo is dig a retention ponds to capture water where flood irrigation is still use on the place. I'll then pump it to my wind break, garden and grass.


----------



## FredG

Water is pretty plentiful here, I have seen over the years where they will put a restriction on everybody but not common happens seldom. We got places in the country where you can fill a tank pull under it and pull the rope. FWIW people still use cisterns for showering and clothes washing etc. I'm sure you would have to live in the town or County, but have seen flush trucks and trailers in there loading up with water.

Need to get some out of Lake Ontario, The lake is dangerously high and causing residents trouble. One guy I know of lost a pretty good section of his back yard to the lake high levels with rip rap installed.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> He's bizzie in Wisconsin
> View attachment 181131


Wow, that sucks, barely a drop up here today. We actually worked all day.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Wow, that sucks, barely a drop up here today. We actually worked all day.


That lot is a work in progress.
I thought you weren't bizzie today with the rain, so I was pestering you for free advice earlier. LOL


----------



## Ajlawn1

....


----------



## BossPlow2010

And it’s raining again. ....

Sigh.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Need more rain to put these back to work


----------



## FredG

Freaken Rain you Meatchickens were getting is here now, :hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Freaken Rain you Meatchickens were getting is here now, :hammerhead:


No name calling, I'm offended. We'll get another one shut down.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> No name calling, I'm offended. We'll get another one shut down.


Forgive me,  :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472

LapeerLandscape said:


> No name calling, I'm offended. We'll get another one shut down.


I thought Meatchicken was a term of endearment?

Kind of like "Pushy, Argumentative New Englander that talks funny"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cwren2472 said:


> I thought Meatchicken was a term of endearment?
> 
> Kind of like "Pushy, Argumentative New Englander that talks funny"


Suppose to be slang for Michigan, some people would say Meeechigan and that got turned into meatchicken.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to be slang for Michigan, some people would say Meeechigan and that got turned into meatchicken.


You can thank AJ for that Meatchicken slang, on PS anyways.


----------



## BUFF

Hand another turd floater last night and picked up another 1.5" of rain.
45*, Clear blue sky after a couple days of rain / cloudy sky's.
Suppose to be clear the next couple days and more rain over the weekend.


----------



## Freshwater

cwren2472 said:


> I thought Meatchicken was a term of endearment?
> 
> Kind of like "Pushy, Argumentative New Englander that talks funny"


I see what you did there...lol...


----------



## cwren2472

Freshwater said:


> I see what you did there...lol...


It's a lot less funny if I have to explain it


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> You can thank AJ for that Meatchicken slang, on PS anyways.


I told you it was copyrighted and patented... I even contacted inventhelp.com


----------



## BUFF

Looks like Ct got a little weather yesterday........ 
https://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news...-the-May-15-2018-Thunderstorms-482714111.html

Bet guys are going to be real bizzie cleaning up the mess.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Looks like Ct got a little weather yesterday........
> https://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news...-the-May-15-2018-Thunderstorms-482714111.html
> 
> Bet guys are going to be real bizzie cleaning up the mess.


I see a few people got killed from trees falling on their car. Next thing you know the tree huggers will be protesting about tree lives matter.


----------



## cwren2472

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see a few people got killed from trees falling on their car. Next thing you know the tree huggers will be protesting about tree lives matter.


No, they'll just say that the trees were acting in self-defense against the Gas guzzling automobiles that were hurting the environment so the humans had it coming. They were probably in SUVs, too.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see a few people got killed from trees falling on their car. Next thing you know the tree huggers will be protesting about tree lives matter.


 Based on what was said aboot the guy that was mowing grass and took cover in a pickup that was killed by a tree crushing the pickup it sounds like the guy could have been a lawn monkey.


----------



## BUFF

Had a turd floater roll through a couples hours ago while I was oot aboot.
Rain gage had 2.9" of water into, barrow ditch's were flowing and on the way home from Boulderia there was 3-4" inches of hail in places.
Mtn's to the west of my are under a winter storm warning for 8-18" of snow above 9k feet.


----------



## EWSplow

Temp in the 40s today and rain til noon. More rain again tonight. NE wind this time of year sucks when you live by the lake.


----------



## BUFF

Have 38* with heavy cloud cover and light drizzle. Suppose to hit 60* for a high but with rain on/oof all day.
My house inside temp is 56*, good thing the warden is oot of town otherwise she'd want to turn on the furnace....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Have 38* with heavy cloud cover and light drizzle. Suppose to hit 60* for a high but with rain on/oof all day.
> My house inside temp is 56*, good thing the warden is oot of town otherwise she'd want to turn on the furnace....


65 here. Haven't seen the sun in a while. Went out to breakfast to this morning. The only place that the sun was shining on was the old landfill in the distance. Yes I live in Jersey.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> 65 here. Haven't seen the sun in a while. Went out to breakfast to this morning. The only place that the sun was shining on was the old landfill in the distance. Yes I live in Jersey.


60* and rain here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Have 38* with heavy cloud cover and light drizzle. Suppose to hit 60* for a high but with rain on/oof all day.
> My house inside temp is 56*, good thing the warden is oot of town otherwise she'd want to turn on the furnace....





Randall Ave said:


> 65 here. Haven't seen the sun in a while. Went out to breakfast to this morning. The only place that the sun was shining on was the old landfill in the distance. Yes I live in Jersey.





FredG said:


> 60* and rain here.


The combination of these three makes my weather here...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think the forecast for Indiana, Meatchicken, and New York for the last month has been "rain"


----------



## BUFF

Up to a balmy 46*.... Woo Hoo...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Up to a balmy 46*.... Woo Hoo...


I'm at the terminal welding on trailers. It's 75 and muggy. And my stick welding sucks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> I'm at the terminal welding on trailers. It's 75 and muggy. And my stick welding sucks.


There's a guy on here from the west side of the state that could teach you how to weld


----------



## BUFF

Topped oot at 57*, no rain but cloud cover all day. Spent most the day in my shop so the weather didn't bother me except no sun, have seen that since Friday morning.
House warmed up to 60* inside.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Imagine that... Rain today.


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> House warmed up to 60* inside.


How I picture Buffs house...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Imagine that... Rain today.


Ya, what a surprise.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm kinda glad it's raining today. I worked all weekend and I'm falling behind on estimates and invoicing.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> How I picture Buffs house...
> 
> View attachment 181284


DO you suppose the holes in the roof are from his head poking through?


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> How I picture Buffs house...
> 
> View attachment 181284


That's a bit of a fixer upper but with a few feed bags to cover the windows and a blanket for a door it could work....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Imagine that... Rain today.


It's sunning....finally.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I'm kinda glad it's raining today. I worked all weekend and I'm falling behind on estimates and invoicing.


I swear as messed up as it may sound, invoicing and bids are a PITA. I'd rather be shoveling when I have to do them, Mighty nice when your awarded one or a check in the mail tho lol.


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> I swear as messed up as it may sound, invoicing and bids are a PITA. I'd rather be shoveling when I have to do them, Mighty nice when your awarded one or a check in the mail tho lol.


I don't have a problem with bids, but I hate invoicing, from the people I've talked to, the consensus seems that most aren't to fond of it


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't have a problem with bids, but I hate invoicing, from the people I've talked to, the consensus seems that most aren't to fond of it


That explains a lot; every time I have anyone do work at my house, be it electrical, construction, landscaping, etc. I seem to have to beg the contractor to actually get me an invoice, usually asking 3 or 4 times. Invariably, I get "yeah, I'm working on it. Don't worry, I'll get it to you."

All my customers complain about their customers who are slow in paying bills yet getting someone to give ME a bill is like pulling teeth.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't have a problem with bids, but I hate invoicing, from the people I've talked to, the consensus seems that most aren't to fond of it


Big jobs are much easier to invoice. It's the little maintenance jobs and snow invoices that dive me nuts. I guess I'd rather count thousands than pennies. LOL


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> That explains a lot; every time I have anyone do work at my house, be it electrical, construction, landscaping, etc. I seem to have to beg the contractor to actually get me an invoice, usually asking 3 or 4 times. Invariably, I get "yeah, I'm working on it. Don't worry, I'll get it to you."
> 
> All my customers complain about their customers who are slow in paying bills yet getting someone to give ME a bill is like pulling teeth.


I don't invoice as soon as I should for most things, but when I do, I expect them to be paid in a reasonable amount of time. If I invoice say 15 days after the job is done and it isn't paid for another 30 days, that's basically a 45 day loan to the client. After the 30 days, I send a "reminder", along with a statement and tack on a 1% late fee. That usually gets the fire lit.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I don't understand why you guys are complaining about invoicing...you have your cash tied up in the work, why would you not want to do it and get paid?


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't understand why you guys are complaining about invoicing...you have your cash tied up in the work, why would you not want to do it and get paid?


I do a lot of things I don't like, This doesn't mean there ignored and not performed in a timely manner.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't understand why you guys are complaining about invoicing...you have your cash tied up in the work, why would you not want to do it and get paid?


Because they are workers, they like to do the work that they do and not the office work that goes with it. Not everyone will understand.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Because they are workers, they like to do the work that they do and not the office work that goes with it. Not everyone will understand.


Huh...?


----------



## FredG

Keep it up, :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

It's sunning.... and after some great moisture things are growing fast.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It's sunning.... and after some great moisture things are growing fast.


I'm leaving town for a week. I hope the lawn dries enough to mow today, or it will be a foot tall when I get back.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> It's sunning.... and after some great moisture things are growing fast.


We've had lots of moisture and now it's going to be sunny and warm/hot the next few days. The grass will grow a foot and the landscape yard should have a record weekend.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> We've had lots of moisture and now it's going to be sunny and warm/hot the next few days. The grass will grow a foot and the landscape yard should have a record weekend.


They're guessing for thrunderstorms Saturday and Sunday


----------



## BUFF

Clear and sunny most the day then a fast moving system came through around 5pm resulting in a small turd floater with soft grape size hail. It lasted aboot 30min and the rain gauge showed 1.4"


----------



## BUFF

Sunny all day, hit 84* with 14% humidity.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hit 88 today...


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Sunny all day, hit 84* with 14% humidity.


86* here, got stuck running loader and driving truck. . The plant was dedicated to the state and could not get no asphalt, I sent everybody home and they were happy. I hauled fill out of my lay down yard to fill a guys new house, he's got a York rake coming Sat, I hope he don't think it was for free, long time friend. I'm going tomorrow see if I can get about $500.00 cash lol.


----------



## EWSplow

I think it was 89 and humid here .


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Not sure if we ever officially hit 90 here, but my truck said it a couple times. 

It can start snowing any time.


----------



## DeVries

I think I would rather than have heat then deal with this https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/dismay-disbelief-after-late-may-newfoundland-snowstorm-1.3943043

But if you want a reprieve a quick trip out there may help for you. I know a few years ago they had 9 months with snow, July, August and September were the only months that it didn't snow.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> I think I would rather than have heat then deal with this https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/dismay-disbelief-after-late-may-newfoundland-snowstorm-1.3943043
> 
> But if you want a reprieve a quick trip out there may help for you. I know a few years ago they had 9 months with snow, July, August and September were the only months that it didn't snow.


We've had a few years when July and August were the only no snow months. Typically we get measurable snow in September-May


----------



## Ajlawn1

Coldest Spring, hottest May, wettest Spring, and it's raining again today....


----------



## EWSplow

I saw a winter weather advisory for Hawaii, flood warnings for cook county and tornadoes in Wyoming.  
Only supposed to be in the mid 60s here today.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I saw a winter weather advisory for Hawaii, flood warnings for cook county and tornadoes in Wyoming.
> Only supposed to be in the mid 60s here today.


Southeast Wyo gets twisters occasionally, since there not many people in the state damage is typically minimal to structures and crops / livestock are the only real casualty's.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Coldest Spring, hottest May, wettest Spring, and it's raining again today....


80' here, Suns shinning. Unfortunately it's still New Jersey.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 80' here, Suns shinning. Unfortunately it's still New Jersey.


83*, 16% humidity and 46* dew point here with a slight breeze... Not too bad in the shade.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now...


Raining here now. Trying to get the front yard grass to grow from all the town salt. Getting pointers on landscaping, and beer quality from an, well expert.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Raining here now. Trying to get the front yard grass to grow from all the town salt. Getting pointers on landscaping, and beer quality from an, well expert.


So you decided to seed it...


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like only one day without rain for a week. You tough on you lawn guys .


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Looks like only one day without rain for a week. You tough on you lawn guys .


It'll be sunning all week here till the weekend.
It'll be warm at home while I'm gone.








It'll be a little cooler up north.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> So you decided to seed it...


40 bags of top soil, and seed, now if I can keep the dumb ass neighbors from parking on it. And the coach said something bout, no more orange wedges in the beer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> 40 bags of top soil, and seed, now if I can keep the dumb ass neighbors from parking on it. And the coach said something bout, no more orange wedges in the beer.


I remember saying sod it, hell would of had to mow it 15 times already...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> I remember saying sod it, hell would of had to mow it 15 times already...


Not if the "dumb neighbors" are using it as their parking lot...


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> now if I can keep the dumb ass neighbors from parking on it.


Get some "T" post and make up tank traps. 









Then swing by the local preper supply or militia supply shop and string some razor wire on the tank traps. That should get the message across or you can try this......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got a light dusting this afternoon...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got a light dusting this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 181686


Of cottonwood ?


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Of cottonwood ?


They've been unreal this year.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> They've been unreal this year.


I noticed that in Nashville a few weeks ago. I think their season is a little ahead.


----------



## DeVries

Hate those trees, plug up the screens on the house

I've got two that I'm taking down, sick of them.


----------



## Woodenshoe

All cottonwoods should be burned in a ceremony to remember those who suffer with allergies!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My neighbor has 3 or 4 big ones and they raise hell with my pool.


----------



## BUFF

There's Cottonwoods all over oot here, I have several but they're cottonless. That doesn't mean cotton from tree's in the area don't come to place but it's not too bad. I've been places where it looks like sheep were blown up due to the amount of cotton waded up on the ground, etc.....


----------



## BUFF

Been aboot 3weeks since we've had rain, started raining yesterday and temps are nice and cool.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> There's Cottonwoods all over oot here, I have several but they're cottonless. That doesn't mean cotton from tree's in the area don't come to place but it's not too bad. I've been places where it looks like sheep were blown up due to the amount of cotton waded up on the ground, etc.....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 181745


I don't have that action going on and there's area's were you can't see the grass.


----------



## EWSplow

89 sunny and humid. Heard a forecast for rain after 3pm 5 minutes before a huge downpour at 1:30 . Soaked


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> 89 sunny and humid. Heard a forecast for rain after 3pm 5 minutes before a huge downpour at 1:30 . Soaked


Warm and humid here too


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Warm and humid here too
> View attachment 181766


7.8 MPG? You must have your foot to the floor. Lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> 7.8 MPG? You must have your foot to the floor. Lol


Or he's pulling a sail...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> 7.8 MPG? You must have your foot to the floor. Lol


It's like towing a parachute


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Warm and humid here too
> View attachment 181766


Just a little difference in temp


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's like towing a parachute
> View attachment 181768


Put those double roof vents down you might pick up a .000005 of a mpg...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> 7.8 MPG? You must have your foot to the floor. Lol


I've seen those numbers many times pulling a trailer @ 80mph with a head wind.


----------



## EWSplow

My f250 with a 5.4 gets a pretty consistent 10MPG with, or without pulling a skid trailer. 
My all time best was 13MPG going 75MPH with a strong tailwind.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> My f250 with a 5.4 gets a pretty consistent 10MPG with, or without pulling a skid trailer.
> My all time best was 13MPG going 75MPH with a strong tailwind.


What kill me besides the wind it long pulls up hills that are 4-7% grade and 6-7miles long.
Last fall I pulled a CAT 269 skid to Wyoming on my 20' trailer that weighs aboot 2700 empty. I got 7.5mpg and had a hard time going the speed limit in many places due to the head wind and hills.
When hauling timbers on a 30' tri axle GN (about 20k weight) on the same roads I was got 8.1mpg but had a tail wind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> There's Cottonwoods all over oot here, I have several but they're cottonless. That doesn't mean cotton from tree's in the area don't come to place but it's not too bad. I've been places where it looks like sheep were blown up due to the amount of cotton waded up on the ground, etc.....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 181773


now theres a WTF look....


----------



## BUFF

Had this roll through aboot 20min ago








Dumped aboot 2" of rain in aboot 20min along with aboot 2" of hail too.


























Turds were a floating.....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Had this roll through aboot 20min ago
> View attachment 181783
> 
> Dumped aboot 2" of rain in aboot 20min along with aboot 2" of hail too.
> View attachment 181784
> 
> View attachment 181785
> 
> 
> View attachment 181786
> 
> 
> Turds were a floating.....


Keep that white stuff out there


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Keep that white stuff out there


It was 72* then dropped to 49* in aboot 15min, that's aboot the only positive thing aboot hail


----------



## BUFF

One of my guys bought a '18 F-150 a couple weeks ago, guess aluminum body's don't like hail.... He's a little pissed.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> One of my guys bought a '18 F-150 a couple weeks ago, guess aluminum body's don't like hail.... He's a little pissed.
> 
> View attachment 181787


That's gonna cost a few pennies to fix.


----------



## BUFF

Winters coming.


----------



## EWSplow

It's the 1st day of summer. Rain on and off all day. High in the 60s.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It's the 1st day of summer. Rain on and off all day. High in the 60s.


Sunning and 52* now, suppose to hit 80* today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Winters coming.


Its all down hill from here.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its all down hill from here.


And soon we'll see "It can stop now", "I hate Lake Effect" , "I love Lake Effect" posted along to "moron" being regularly used too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> And soon we'll see "It can stop now", "I hate Lake Effect" , "I love Lake Effect" posted along to "moron" being regularly used too.


Ahhhh maybe.... Not sure if the ice and Advil is working or not....


----------



## Ajlawn1

What'da ya know it's raining...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Still raining...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> And soon we'll see "It can stop now", "I hate Lake Effect" , "I love Lake Effect" posted along to "moron" being regularly used too.


He is Bizzie....And so am I....I'm working on building a Snow Empire


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Winters coming.


I no, I'm working on a ________ plow. It's 85 out, so I should be doing this. Maybe he knows something I don't.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> He is Bizzie....And so am I....I'm working on building a Snow Empire


Sometimes the Empire Strikes Back and all I can picture is a family guy episode with Stewie as Darth Vader.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Still raining...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Still raining...


 Be here Sat and Sun. I need this weekend, hope there wrong.


----------



## BUFF

Rain is showing this afternoon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


It's only 93%


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's only 93%


88% here...

We're 1 day shy of how many days in the 90's last year. And it's July 5 for crying out loud.

Shirley could go for some lake effect snow right now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 88% here...
> 
> We're 1 day shy of how many days in the 90's last year. And it's July 5 for crying out loud.
> 
> Shirley could go for some lake effect snow right now.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 88% here...
> 
> We're 1 day shy of how many days in the 90's last year. And it's July 5 for crying out loud.
> 
> Shirley could go for some lake effect snow right now.


Can it stop now????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Can it stop now????


I already said that...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I already said that...


I did also...No need to get snippy with me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I did also...No need to get snippy with me


k


----------



## Defcon 5

Heavy rain just to south of Detroit....Diabolical


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Heavy rain just to south of Detroit....Diabolical


Biblically epic???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Biblically epic???


Getting there....


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 182033


Can't wait! Hot as ballz again...


----------



## Freshwater

88 my butt, little toaster in the sun...


----------



## BUFF

Got 92* F, 17% humidity, 49*F Due Point wind sporadic cloud cover and 8-10mph breeze. Not to bad in the shade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got 92* F, 17% humidity, 49*F Due Point wind sporadic cloud cover and 8-10mph breeze. Not to bad in the shade.


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


I was leaning more towards "special"......... but nice works.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My pool is 86* with 100% humidity and probably 100% dew point too, not how all that works but the pool is working fine.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I was leaning more towards "special"......... but nice works.......


Your both "special "


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My pool is 86* with 100% humidity and probably 100% dew point too, not how all that works but the pool is working fine.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Your both "special "


That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Very nice!!!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Your both "special "


And don't ewe forget it......


----------



## Defcon 5

Here we go again....90s this week....It can stop now!!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Here we go again....90s this week....It can stop now!!!!!


It's July. Only one day.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's July. Only one day.


Understood


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Here we go again....90s this week....It can stop now!!!!!


 Couple of the Guys were complaining about the heat. One of the brothers standing there with a pair of overalls on and a jacket stating what you want the cold to come back, Um Ya.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood


Finally...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Here we go again....90s this week....It can stop now!!!!!


Same here but at least it's a dry heat.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Same here but at least it's a dry heat.....


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


This again......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> This again......


Is this a rhetorical question???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this a rhetorical question???


Only for ewe....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Only for ewe....


That's nice...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Here we go again....90s this week....It can stop now!!!!!


A few more years, when you get into the old folks home, 90° will seem cold


----------



## EWSplow

These storms keep fizzling out before they get to us. I need a rain day to get caught up on invoices and get some laundry done.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> These storms keep fizzling out before they get to us. I need a rain day to get caught up on invoices and get some laundry done.


 Ya okay, You mean Partying and some cat naps. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can start now....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can start now....


It did rain here last night , but I don't know how much. It was raining lightly at 5am, but done around 7am. 72 now but really humid.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It did rain here last night , but I don't know how much. It was raining lightly at 5am, but done around 7am. 72 now but really humid.


Yeah looks like it's heading this way but half the time it breaks up before it gets here...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can start now....


Dry Slot??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can start now....


I could really go for some lake effect. After all, I love lake effect.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I could really go for some lake effect. After all, I love lake effect.


You may get your wish, cold front pushing through next week...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You may get your wish, cold front pushing through next week...


Are you some sort of weather expert now??...Aj-oldog ???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We havent had rain in so long I may to breakdown and take a shower.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We havent had rain in so long I may to breakdown and take a shower.


At least you have clean clothes. I'm afraid someone will mistake me for a homeless person.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We havent had rain in so long I may to breakdown and take a shower.


Looks to me like the bean fields are getting a little toasty .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We havent had rain in so long I may to breakdown and take a shower.


That's what the pool is for...



Defcon 5 said:


> Are you some sort of weather expert now??...Aj-oldog ???


I have the face for TV so meteorologist is my fall back when I sell my skin....



EWSplow said:


> At least you have clean clothes. I'm afraid someone will mistake me for a homeless person.


Just head over to that big body of water to the East of you...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks to me like the bean fields are getting a little toasty .....


So are the corn fields. They are starting to pop.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's what the pool is for...
> 
> I have the face for TV so meteorologist is my fall back when I sell my skin....
> 
> Just head over to that big body of water to the East of you...


This one?


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> So are the corn fields. They are starting to pop.
> View attachment 182168


Did someone say popcorn?


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> This one?
> View attachment 182169


If you own a sail boat, do you still purchase tow boat US insurance?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you own a sail boat, do you still purchase tow boat US insurance?


No need for a tow, if you have enough beer. Even if its dog style. No motor running, no operating intoxicated.


----------



## EWSplow

The forecast for today is a high of 83. It's already 84. 20% chance of rain .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The forecast for today is a high of 83. It's already 84. 20% chance of rain .


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's muggy and I'm sweating perfusly so temps are irrelevant...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's muggy and I'm sweating perfusly so temps are irrelevant...


That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its just hot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its just hot.


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It does feel a wee bit tropical out today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its just hot.


I just wish it was dry heat...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does feel a wee bit tropical out today.


To me tropical would be sitting on a sandy beach sipping on a fruity rum drink and palm trees in the background. I dont see any of that over here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> To me tropical would be sitting on a sandy beach sipping on a fruity rum drink and palm trees in the background. I dont see any of that over here.


Start in on the Fireball and you'll be seeing all kinds of stuff that isn't there...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does feel a wee bit tropical out today.


BS, I don't believe you


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No rain for us again. Storm was headed right for us and just a few miles away it disappeared.


----------



## EWSplow

It rained today. It lasted about 1-1/2 -2 minutes. I almost had to turn on my windshield wipers.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does feel a wee bit tropical out today.


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It lasted about 1-1/2 -2 minutes.


Keep telling yourself that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...

Monday PM, Grand Rapids climbed to 90° for the 15th time this summer. That compares to just 11 days all last summer. The most 90° days in G.R. in recent decades was 37 in 1988. 2012 came close with 32 days of 90-degree heat, including a blistering 104° on July 6, 2012 - the warmest temperature G.R. has had since 1936.

We're still warm and muggy today (Mon.) with highs inland in the mid 80s to near 90. West winds will hold temps. in the 70s at Lake Michigan. Then we're back to the upper 70s to near 80 for Tuesday and Wednesday with much lower humidity. At 1 pm, the dew point was 70-74 in West Michigan and still 72 in Milwaukee - but it was down to 49 at both Wausau and Waupaca. We have a good chance of scattered showers and thundershowers next weekend, but no rain is expected from tonight thru at least Thursday.

At 1 pm, the temp. was 90 in G.R., 86 in Kalamazoo and Battle Creek, 77 on the beach at Muskegon and 76 on the beach at South Haven.

  
High temps. Sunday
Here's high temps. Sunday. Grand Rapids was warmer than Miami, Tampa, and Tucson AZ. The 93° at Moosinee on James Bay in Canada is impressive. In Northern Michigan, S. Ste. Marie reached 92°, Iron Mt. was 91° and even Munising along the Lake Superior shore made 90°. Manistique had a high temperature of just 72°. They had a south wind coming down the length of Lake Michigan.


----------



## EWSplow

We took the dog swimming yesterday and it was at least 10 degrees cooler at the bottom of the hill, on the beach than on the top of the hill a block away from the water. The fog was so thick we couldn't see the breakwall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had some rain by my house last night, not much though.

10 miles west and it felt desert hot. Got home and it was downright tropical from the rain. It was around 8° cooler but the RH was significantly higher.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2012 came close with 32 days of 90-degree heat, including a blistering 104° on July 6, 2012 - the warmest temperature G.R. has had since 1936.


Wait what? It was warmer than 104 degrees back in 1936? How can that be with all this climate change goin on?

Rain would be nice right now. Is cactus farming viable? Cactus wine maybe? Running out of options here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I found it rather shocking the transition from green and growing around home, to fried and burned just 60-70 miles west. And it just got worse as I went west.


----------



## DeVries

We've had a lot of heat this summer as well. I'm just on the other side of lake Ontario from Toronto. Yesterday they had flooding in spots from downpours and we didnt get a thing. The farmers here are crying for rain, beans still look good but the corn is wilting badly.
Our maintenance crews were back around lunch yesterday, just nothing to cut or trim, we could use a nice steady all day rain thats for sure.


----------



## EWSplow

It's comfortable so far today. Low 70s.
The cold front moved in last night. We shut off the AC and opened windows before going to bed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It's comfortable so far today. Low 70s.
> The cold front moved in last night. We shut off the AC and opened windows before going to bed.


Ahhhh see Devcon didn't believe me when I said a cold front was coming.... But unless it's snowing my a/c shall remain on...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhh see Devcon didn't believe me when I said a cold front was coming.... But unless it's snowing my a/c shall remain on...


You were right Olddog


----------



## Defcon 5

When can I declare a Code Red Salt Emergency??.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> When can I declare a Code Red Salt Emergency??.....


Have you been ordering too many Martinis lately?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you been ordering too many Martinis lately?


Not enough salt for margaritas...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not enough salt for margaritas...


Maybe we should start attaching spinners to our spreaders.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe we should start attaching spinners to our spreaders.


An engineer I knew built a blender with a weed Wacker motor. He could crank out some big batches of frozen margaritas. 
Something for you to do in your spare time with a spare weed Wacker. I'm not sure if you can depreciate it though.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> An engineer I knew built a blender with a weed Wacker motor. He could crank out some big batches of frozen margaritas.
> Something for you to do in your spare time with a spare weed Wacker. I'm not sure if you can depreciate it though.


They're aboot $300>

http://www.gasblender.com/Order.htm

And work pretty good


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe we should start attaching spinners to our spreaders.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> When can I declare a Code Red Salt Emergency??.....


You cant declare code red unless you some skin in the game. Sorry thats the rules.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> You cant declare code red unless you some skin in the game. Sorry thats the rules.


Even though I'm Seething .....Understood


----------



## Randall Ave

You guys sent your rain to Jersey, you trying to give this crappy state a bath.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> You guys sent your rain to Jersey, you trying to give this crappy state a bath.


I would take the rain but your dirty bath water.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would take the rain but your dirty bath water.


Do you spray water or spread CaCl for dust control at your yard?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you spray water or spread CaCl for dust control at your yard?


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you spray water or spread CaCl for dust control at your yard?


In the old days , waste oil did the trick. Not so popular any more.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Are you more of a water person, i didn't think you were a fan of CaCl? Do you actually spray or do you have a couple impacts on a timer


----------



## BUFF

Seems another week of a hot dry slot then monsoons season startsThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Seems another week of a hot dry slot then monsoons season startsThumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 182196


Be snowing before you can say, it can stop now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you more of a water person,


I prefer beer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you spray water or spread CaCl for dust control at your yard?


I had liquid CaCl put down last month, it works good as long as your still getting some rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I had liquid CaCl put down last month, it works good as long as your still getting some rain.


Found this out after doing our driveway\yard. CaCl is pretty much garbage if you don't have moisture along with it. Not sure if they dilute it compared to de-icing or if they put an adjuvant with it.

The little bit of rain Sunday night was perfect to work it into the drive.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Be snowing before you can say, it can stop now.


It can snow all it wants..... I'm no longer being held hostage by winter weather...Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not enough salt for margaritas...


some don't want salt....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Found this out after doing our driveway\yard. CaCl is pretty much garbage if you don't have moisture along with it. Not sure if they dilute it compared to de-icing or if they put an adjuvant with it.
> 
> The little bit of rain Sunday night was perfect to work it into the drive.


Yup you still need some rain. The last time we got a bit of rain you could watch the yard tighten right up and turn dark brown.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup you still need some rain. The last time we got a bit of rain you could watch the yard tighten right up and turn dark brown.


I was going to load up the sprayer with water and make my own rain Monday morning...but didn't have to.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to load up the sprayer with water and make my own rain Monday morning...but didn't have to.


Its been 3 weeks of no rain and almost all hi 80s or 90s


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its been 3 weeks of no rain and almost all hi 80s or 90s


It's not the heat...it's the humidity.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's not the heat...it's the humidity.


Like a fireball phart...:blob2::blob2:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> It can snow all it wants..... I'm no longer being held hostage by winter weather...Thumbs Up


You circumsized yourself from the game??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> You circumsized yourself from the game??


Everyone sells their skin different...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> You circumsized yourself from the game??


For hire....... I call it a game changer in life.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Crisis averted... Warm and dry Winter.

https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...-niña-affect-winter-jet-stream-and-us-climate


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Crisis averted... Warm and dry Winter.
> 
> https://www.climate.gov/news-features/featured-images/how-el-niño-and-la-niña-affect-winter-jet-stream-and-us-climate


That article was from September 2017, appears the wooden spoon is oot and stirring up the pot....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well yeah you know they can predict this crap years in advance right... Plus they just tweeted it out on the Twitterverse...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A lot of shrinkage occurring on the east side of the lake...

*Upwelling Causes Huge Drop in Beach Water Temperatures*
By:

Bill Steffen
*Posted:* Jul 18, 2018 08:54 PM EDT

*Updated:* Jul 18, 2018 08:54 PM EDT

AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to PrintShare to EmailShare to More
  
Upwelling is caused when offshore winds blow the warmer surface water away from shore, allowing colder water from the bottom of the lake to rise to the surface.

A major upwelling occurred along the east shore of Lake Michigan Tuesday PM/night. Over a 24-hour period, the water temperature at Muskegon State Park fell from 78° to 53°, a drop of 25 degrees! Grand Haven State Park dropped from 70° to 46°. That's down 24°.

  
This is a late afternoon pic. of the South Haven Beach - hardly anyone in the water. 
This is a late afternoon picture from our South Haven MI beach skycam. Note there is hardly anyone in the water (also note that buoys mark off the area near the breakwater where a dangerous structural current can develop on a day with strong south or southwest winds). The water temperature here at the beach yesterday was 76°. By early morning, the water temperature had fallen into the 50s.

  
Trace of the water temperature at the South Haven buoy
Here's a graph of the water temperature at the Port Sheldon buoy, where the water temperature fell from 74.4° at noon Tuesday to 54.7° at 6 am on Wednesday. That's a drop of almost 20 degrees. The mid-Lake Michigan buoy is showing a water temp. of 74° and when the wind switches back to the west or southwest, it will blow the warmer water back toward the West Michigan shore.


----------



## FredG

Was going to try this Meatchicken beer last night as the driver brought it in the Tavern. Then Flint come to mind, I passed. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> View attachment 182227
> Was going to try this Meatchicken beer last night as the driver brought it in the Tavern. Then Flint come to mind, I passed. :laugh:


It's OK, not one I'd order...but if it's all that's there...

Perrin's (owned by Oskar Blues) has some real good stouts and ales. As does New Holland and Founders.

Or should I say motor earl?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's OK, not one I'd order...but if it's all that's there...
> 
> Perrin's (owned by Oskar Blues) has some real good stouts and ales. As does New Holland and Founders.
> 
> Or should I say motor earl?


 Truth of the matter a certain segment love it here in NY.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's OK, not one I'd order...but if it's all that's there...
> 
> Perrin's (owned by Oskar Blues) has some real good stouts and ales. As does New Holland and Founders.
> 
> Or should I say motor earl?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> A lot of shrinkage occurring on the east side of the lake...
> 
> *Upwelling Causes Huge Drop in Beach Water Temperatures*
> By:
> 
> Bill Steffen
> *Posted:* Jul 18, 2018 08:54 PM EDT
> 
> *Updated:* Jul 18, 2018 08:54 PM EDT
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to PrintShare to EmailShare to More
> 
> Upwelling is caused when offshore winds blow the warmer surface water away from shore, allowing colder water from the bottom of the lake to rise to the surface.
> 
> A major upwelling occurred along the east shore of Lake Michigan Tuesday PM/night. Over a 24-hour period, the water temperature at Muskegon State Park fell from 78° to 53°, a drop of 25 degrees! Grand Haven State Park dropped from 70° to 46°. That's down 24°.
> 
> 
> This is a late afternoon pic. of the South Haven Beach - hardly anyone in the water.
> This is a late afternoon picture from our South Haven MI beach skycam. Note there is hardly anyone in the water (also note that buoys mark off the area near the breakwater where a dangerous structural current can develop on a day with strong south or southwest winds). The water temperature here at the beach yesterday was 76°. By early morning, the water temperature had fallen into the 50s.
> 
> 
> Trace of the water temperature at the South Haven buoy
> Here's a graph of the water temperature at the Port Sheldon buoy, where the water temperature fell from 74.4° at noon Tuesday to 54.7° at 6 am on Wednesday. That's a drop of almost 20 degrees. The mid-Lake Michigan buoy is showing a water temp. of 74° and when the wind switches back to the west or southwest, it will blow the warmer water back toward the West Michigan shore.


Lol, I was going to post that yesterday to let you know LE was for sure coming with that low water temp...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Truth of the matter a certain segment love it here in NY.


Founder's biggest seller is All Day IPA...I had to gag down the rest of one bottle to be polite. Stuff is awful.

I don't understand how people can drink IPA's, I'd rather drink water. Or Fireball.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Founder's biggest seller is All Day IPA...I had to gag down the rest of one bottle to be polite. Stuff is awful.
> 
> I don't understand how people can drink IPA's, I'd rather drink water. Or Fireball.


 IPA's are trending with a certain segment including my brew master - head brewer Daughter. I can drink a couple but that's about it. A all day event I need something a little lighter, even Pabst or Bud, Genesse black label lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Founder's biggest seller is All Day IPA...I had to gag down the rest of one bottle to be polite. Stuff is awful.
> 
> I don't understand how people can drink IPA's, I'd rather drink water. Or Fireball.


Someone say Fireball?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone say Fireball?


Right on cue...


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> IPA's are trending with a certain segment including my brew master - head brewer Daughter. I can drink a couple but that's about it. A all day event I need something a little lighter, even Pabst or Bud, Genesse black label lol.


Seems the younger crowd or a DB in there 40's/50's goes for the IPA's. I'll take a Buuuuuuuuuusch La'tee over an IPA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Seems the younger crowd or a DB in there 40's/50's goes for the IPA's. I'll take a Buuuuuuuuuusch La'tee over an IPA.


Old Mud

Genny

PBR

I'd probably draw the line at Stroh's, but a Busch latte\water is better than any IPA I've ever had the misfortune of trying.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Seems the younger crowd or a DB in there 40's/50's goes for the IPA's. I'll take a Buuuuuuuuuusch La'tee over an IPA.


 This place where all that meatchicken IPA is a different crowd, not the type of place your average working man frequents. College professors, the gay community, uppity sort of speak. Small portions of food $30.00 entries with half garnish on the plate. $8.00 pints, $10.00 shots, not for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> This place where all that meatchicken IPA is a different crowd, not the type of place your average working man frequents. College professors, the gay community, uppity sort of speak. Small portions of food $30.00 entries with half garnish on the plate. $8.00 pints, $10.00 shots, not for me.


Nevermind...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind...


 I don't go there,,,so don't start. LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I don't go there,,,so don't start. LMAO


Wasn't there a story about you and 3 guys in a van...


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> I don't go there,,,so don't start. LMAO


Sure...


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> This place where all that meatchicken IPA is a different crowd, not the type of place your average working man frequents. College professors, the gay community, uppity sort of speak. Small portions of food $30.00 entries with half garnish on the plate. $8.00 pints, $10.00 shots, not for me.


I can get a 1/2# bacon cheese burger, fries and 5pints during happy hour for $30.00.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Seems the younger crowd or a DB in there 40's/50's goes for the IPA's. I'll take a Buuuuuuuuuusch La'tee over an IPA.


The Midwest, or no coast pale ales aren't bad. The west coast ones are too hoppy and bitter for my pallet.


----------



## Defcon 5

Why dont you Beer snobs start a new thread...Beer for pretentious people...Put it right under Buffy’s meat locker thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why dont you Beer snobs start a new thread...Beer for pretentious people...Put it right under Buffy's meat locker thread


Why don't you?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Why dont you Beer snobs start a new thread...Beer for pretentious people...Put it right under Buffy's meat locker thread


So mulch anger...... tired of daily flare up's of monkey butt due to summer heat?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> So mulch anger...... tired of daily flare up's of monkey butt due to summer heat?


Sounds like someone needs some bananas and Nutella...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like someone needs some bananas and Nutella...


Or has had too mulch......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Why dont you Beer snobs start a new thread...Beer for pretentious people...Put it right under Buffy's meat locker thread


We were going to start a wine spritzer thread, but knew you wouldn't have anyone to talk to and it would be a pretty boring thread


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why don't you?


Because I am neither a Beer Snob or pretentious....If you guys keep it up I'm gonna have a Tantrum


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> We were going to start a wine spritzer thread, but knew you wouldn't have anyone to talk to and it would be a pretty boring thread


Very Witty....It's about time someone picked up Buffy's slack...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> We were going to start a wine spritzer thread, but knew you wouldn't have anyone to talk to and it would be a pretty boring thread


Onacall....?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Onacall....?


Birdseed??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Birdseed??


Citytow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Because I am neither a Beer Snob or pretentious....If you guys keep it up I'm gonna have a Tantrum


That's nice...


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like rain is finally coming our way for the next couple days.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Because I am neither a Beer Snob or pretentious....If you guys keep it up I'm gonna have a Tantrum


Not a snob nor pretentious..... just like full bodied/flavored beer. I'm have a Buuuuuuuuuuuuusch Lite right now, was feeling a little dehydrated after a couple OC's......


----------



## Randall Ave

I cut the front grass tonight drinking a Bud Lite. 
When I was turning around in the street, is that a DWI?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I cut the front grass tonight drinking a Bud Lite.
> When I was turning around in the street, is that a DWI?


Beeing a Fud Light no unless you downed a 30pk then it would be a DWAI unless you had a SMV triangle clearly displayed on the back of the tractor.......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Not a snob nor pretentious..... just like full bodied/flavored beer. I'm have a Buuuuuuuuuuuuusch Lite right now, was feeling a little dehydrated after a couple OC's......


Never said YOU were....I think we all know who I'm talking about


----------



## Ajlawn1

Some strange liquid substance falling from the sky...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Never said YOU were....I think we all know who I'm talking about


 Oomkes??


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Oomkes??


I think you can connect the dots Fred


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I think you can connect the dots Fred


He just needs his Magoo Glasses


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Some strange liquid substance falling from the sky...


You'd better go reserve your bar stool before they're all taken.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> He just needs his Magoo Glasses
> 
> View attachment 182245


 Ya okay, blind mellow jelly. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

This front just came through good soaking rain for about a half hour... And it is seriously been rolling nonstop thunder for 15-20 minutes straight....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> This front just came through good soaking rain for about a half hour... And it is seriously been rolling nonstop thunder for 15-20 minutes straight....


Thanks for the update Tom Skilling


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This front just came through good soaking rain for about a half hour... And it is seriously been rolling nonstop thunder for 15-20 minutes straight....


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


I no...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I no...


Ewe dew???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow that rain sure was nice, rained for about 5 minutes on fantasy island just enough to scare thos cats of them trees


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe dew???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


>


Understood


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This front just came through good soaking rain for about a half hour... And it is seriously been rolling nonstop thunder for 15-20 minutes straight....


Crap keeps evaporating just south of me...I am not liking the looks of this.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap keeps evaporating just south of me...I am not liking the looks of this.


That's nice...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap keeps evaporating just south of me...I am not liking the looks of this.


Upper level Dry Slot??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Upper level Dry Slot??


Sure...



Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got less then 5 minutes of a heavy sprinkle


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> Upper level Dry Slot??


Much better than a lower level dry slot...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap keeps evaporating just south of me...I am not liking the looks of this.


That's not nice.
We had a few nice soakers today. Rained last night, around 11 this morning and again this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its raining....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its raining....


that's nice....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just sat on the deck with a beer and some tunes and it started raining. First time on the deck this year. Figures...


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I just sat on the deck with a beer and some tunes and it started raining. First time on the deck this year. Figures...


Well, now you know how to get it to rain.


----------



## EWSplow

I fell asleep on the sofa last night and the dog woke me up around 10:30. It sounded like a severe thunder storm. Then I realized it was the fireworks at Festa Itallina. 
http://festaitaliana.com/


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Well, now you know how to get it to rain.


I just wash my vehicles and it rains or snows depending on the time of year


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We finally have a good soaking rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We finally have a good soaking rain.


Checked a different rain gauge, its showing an inch. Nice soaking rain.


----------



## Defcon 5

.63 of an inch so far here...We are an inch and a half below normal


----------



## BUFF

Still in a hot dry slot...... haven't had any measurable precipitation since the end of May. Have afternoon rain showers in the forecast for most the up coming week. Monsoon season can't get here soon enough.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> .63 of an inch so far here...We are an inch and a half below normal


Is that what your wife tells you


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> .63 of an inch so far here...We are an inch and a half below normal


Pretty long break, must of been Union...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2" in the rain gauge...hardly any puddles either. 

Hopefully we continue to get occasional rain.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2" in the rain gauge...hardly any puddles either.
> 
> Hopefully we continue to get occasional rain.


 Started raining early morning here, suppose to rain all week, Yes minimal duck ponds.


----------



## BUFF

Went to the grocery store and it was in the hi 80's, in town it was mid 90's.
Notice a storm was moving in over my place and within 2 miles the temp dropped to the mid 60's and it was a down pour. First rain since before Memorial Day, got aboot 1/2" and some puddles.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Went to the grocery store and it was in the hi 80's, in town it was mid 90's.
> Notice a storm was moving in over my place and within 2 miles the temp dropped to the mid 60's and it was a down pour. First rain since before Memorial Day, got aboot 1/2" and some puddles.
> 
> View attachment 182305
> 
> 
> View attachment 182306
> 
> 
> View attachment 182307
> 
> 
> View attachment 182308


Is that a Chevy?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Is that a Chevy?


Hell no he's driving a real truck, Ferd...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Is that a Chevy?


84 GMC K30, traded my uncle for it. My boy intends on making a bit of toy oot of it. I also have a 85K5 Blazer I'm in the slow process of a making a hybrid crawler/truggy to cruise 2 tracks at my uncles and my place in Wyoming. I call it a WAV (wildlife assault vehicle). Much cheaper than a RAZOR type side by side and you can haul more guns, ammo and beer.


----------



## BUFF

Got this cell on me now









The rain is starting to impede my outdoor cooking activity's for dinner.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 84 GMC K30, traded my uncle for it. My boy intends on making a bit of toy oot of it. I also have a 85K5 Blazer I'm in the slow process of a making a hybrid crawler/truggy to cruise 2 tracks at my uncles and my place in Wyoming. I call it a WAV (wildlife assault vehicle). Much cheaper than a RAZOR type side by side and you can haul more guns, ammo and beer.


And you can fit in the truck better than you can a razor.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> And you can fit in the truck better than you can a razor.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumor on the playground is a polar vortex is in the works for the end of the month...getting plows ready now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a polar vortex is in the works for the end of the month...getting plows ready now.


You been into the Fireball?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You been into the Fireball?


Ryan has...cinnamon bourbon.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan has...cinnamon bourbon.


eeeewwwwwwww 

It should be served straight and chilled.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently we need to break oot the Carhartts and fur lined thongs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://wgntv.com/2018/07/21/july-22-temperatures-have-peaked-days-growing-shorter/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://wgntv.com/2018/07/21/july-22-temperatures-have-peaked-days-growing-shorter/


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that what your wife tells you


Yes....She said she was being generous


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a polar vortex is in the works for the end of the month...getting plows ready now.


Why do you repeat his drunken ramblings??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Why do you repeat his drunken ramblings??


58 degrees on Fantasy island, had to turn the heated wipers on


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://wgntv.com/2018/07/21/july-22-temperatures-have-peaked-days-growing-shorter/


 Your watching the wrong news, :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why do you repeat his drunken ramblings??


Why not?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why not?


 Because, :laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Who ordered up this humidity?


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Who ordered up this humidity?
> View attachment 182332


 Better have a sweat band or doo rag something if working outside.


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Better have a sweat band or doo rag something if working outside.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Why do you repeat his drunken ramblings??


Because he has no original material......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Because he has no original material......


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Because he has no original material......


That's nice...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Better have a sweat band or doo rag something if working outside.


Thankfully it's not too hot...yet...


----------



## BUFF

Been getting waves of monsoon terd floaters every couple hours all day. Been getting .250-.500" in every wave. The latest one started oot with driving hail for a few minutes then a down pour much like when a twister comes in. At least the hail was soft and doesn't appear to have stripped the trees or my garden.


----------



## BUFF

I'm under the red.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I'm under the red.
> View attachment 182359


Better than "being in the red".


----------



## BUFF

Next semi turd floater expected in aboot 1.5hrs<>


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/tracking-the-winter-forecast/1320136229


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/tracking-the-winter-forecast/1320136229


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/tracking-the-winter-forecast/1320136229


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sure


Nice to see some original material...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice to see some original material...


Understood...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Understood...


It's stuff like this that has ruined this site...I should know...I'm the one getting blamed


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/tracking-the-winter-forecast/1320136229


What does this mean for me???....More saltings ????....If that's the case...I better get on Amazon and stock up on spinners


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's stuff like this that has ruined this site...I should know...I'm the one getting blamed


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What does this mean for me???....More saltings ????....If that's the case...I better get on Amazon and stock up on spinners


If you say so...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> What does this mean for me???....More saltings ????....If that's the case...I better get on Amazon and stock up on spinners


Fidget spinners?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fidget spinners?


Nevermind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A wee bit foggy this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> A wee bit foggy this morning.


Not in Detoilet......Beautiful sunrise over the waste water treatment plant


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182374
> 
> 
> Not in Detoilet......Beautiful sunrise over the waste water treatment plant


That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182374
> 
> 
> Not in Detoilet......Beautiful sunrise over the waste water treatment plant


Looks like New Jersey.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like New Jersey.


Nope....Detoilet....Jefferson and the Rouge River area....Salt docks that are empty right across the river from me.....CODE RED!!!!...Salt Crisis 2018-2019


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


You need to just knock it off.....Or I'm gonna have a drunken tantrum and go silent


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Nope....Detoilet....Jefferson and the Rouge River area....Salt docks that are empty right across the river from me.....CODE RED!!!!...Salt Crisis 2018-2019


It is nice that you didn't post the pics of the crack "escorts".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You need to just knock it off.....Or I'm gonna have a drunken tantrum and go silent


Sure...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is nice that you didn't post the pics of the crack "escorts".


Word on the island, down there, there's plenty of Coke to go around


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is nice that you didn't post the pics of the crack "escorts".


I know where the line is....Unlike you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I know where the line is....Unlike you


Do you???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you???


I Do-Do


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Nope....Detoilet....Jefferson and the Rouge River area....Salt docks that are empty right across the river from me.....CODE RED!!!!...Salt Crisis 2018-2019


I heard salt is going to be $300. a ton this year


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard salt is going to be $300. a ton this year


 You better lay off that fireball with your coffee.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> You better lay off that fireball with your coffee.


That sounds good I should try it.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard salt is going to be $300. a ton this year


That's lowballing it.....


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> That sounds good I should try it.


 It is good as long as you use small amounts of fireball.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like New Jersey.


Looks like hell....... no wonder there's so mulch anger in the area.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Looks like hell....... no wonder there's so mulch anger in the area.....


I agree....Then what explains Oomkes anger


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I agree....Then what explains Oomkes anger


Dealing with you on a daily basis...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dealing with you on a daily basis...


Feelings mutual .....Buddy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Feelings mutual .....Buddy


Understood...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I agree....Then what explains Oomkes anger


I've been to GR


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I've been to GR


Sorry to hear .
You'll recover...eventually.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I've been to GR


That's nice...


----------



## Defcon 5

GR is a nice town.....That’s Why it’s even more befuddling why they haven’t run mark out of town


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Yeah it was a real hoot.....


Defcon 5 said:


> GR is a nice town.....That's Why it's even more befuddling why they haven't run mark out of town


It's a pretty big city, drove past a ghetto area and saw a lot of dark green yard monkey rigs.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> GR is a nice town.....That's Why it's even more befuddling why they haven't run mark out of town


And that's why we won't let you in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Sorry to hear .
> You'll recover...eventually.


If you say so...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Their border patrol isn't good . I made it through twice in one day in the spring without being detected.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Their border patrol isn't good . I made it through twice in one day in the spring without being detected.


They saw the cheese on your head felt sorry for you


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now.....Another 90 degree day...The unions popsicle budget has been busted...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now.....Another 90 degree day...The unions popsicle budget has been busted...


Go on strike like those mirons at Goderich.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Go on strike like those mirons at Goderich.


https://lfpress.com/news/local-news/goderich-salt-workers-ratify-contract-end-strike


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> https://lfpress.com/news/local-news/goderich-salt-workers-ratify-contract-end-strike


Still wondering what these DAes problem was.


----------



## BUFF

Still monsooning oot West, picked up 2.3”
of rain since Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still wondering what these DAes problem was.


It's a salty union....probably salt in their coffee, salt in their cornflakes, their beef is too salty, the greivence is like rubbing salt in a wound...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

$11 billion down the drain...and no "accurate" forecasting either.

https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-te...malfunctioning-and-may-not-be-fixable/149995/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> $11 billion down the drain...and no "accurate" forecasting either.
> 
> https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-te...malfunctioning-and-may-not-be-fixable/149995/


I could predict cheaper...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I could predict cheaper...


And more accurately...


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> $11 billion down the drain...and no "accurate" forecasting either.
> 
> https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-te...malfunctioning-and-may-not-be-fixable/149995/


They don't know what's wrong. How bout, it was assembled by the lowest bidder.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Randall Ave said:


> They don't know what's wrong. How bout, it was assembled by the lowest bidder.


That thought crosses my mind every time I drive over bridges and get on airplanes...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like Wyoming got some
hail. 3 foot drifts


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like Wyoming got some
> hail. 3 foot drifts
> View attachment 182405


SE Wyoming gets a lot of the same weather patterns as No Colo, the big difference is the temps which are kooler. I'm heading up to Casper tomorrow after noon on my way to Lander which means I'll be running up I25 where this happened. It'll be interesting to see the piles of hail. I'll be sure to take pics.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> SE Wyoming gets a lot of the same weather patterns as No Colo, the big difference is the temps which are kooler. I'm heading up to Casper tomorrow after noon on my way to Lander which means I'll be running up I25 where this happened. It'll be interesting to see the piles of hail. I'll be sure to take pics.


Are you up there now???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you up there now???


Is it any of your bizness?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it any of your bizness?


Such anger....Sticking up for your big buddy I see...Just waiting for your other minion to chim in....AJoomkes


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Such anger....Sticking up for your big buddy I see...Just waiting for your other minion to chim in....AJoomkes


 LMAO, AJ Oomkes. Such love. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Such anger....Sticking up for your big buddy I see...Just waiting for your other minion to chim in....AJoomkes


I'm bizzie... No union monkey holiday here... Collective bargaining already in place... And I've burned up my 47.5 days of vacay... Plus I still have skin in the game...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm bizzie... No union monkey holiday here... Collective bargaining already in place... And I've burned up my 47.5 days of vacay... Plus I still have skin in the game...


Contract talks are in progress....We only get 48 paid days off....We are shooting for 60...Plus a 46% raise....I see some of that Oomkes anger and bitterness towards people making a living wage is coming out....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Such anger....Sticking up for your big buddy I see...Just waiting for your other minion to chim in....AJoomkes


He doesn't need any sticking up for, I was just axing.

Purty sure you're the angry one.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He doesn't need any sticking up for, I was just axing.
> 
> Purty sure you're the angry one.


Why would I be angry....I'm not a mower monkey...They are pretty much the equivalent of a Carnie ...Now that's something to be angry about


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why would I be angry....I'm not a mower monkey...They are pretty much the equivalent of a Carnie ...Now that's something to be angry about


Come on...clown cars, bounce houses, pony rides...what more could you ask for?


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Why would I be angry....I'm not a mower monkey...They are pretty much the equivalent of a Carnie ...Now that's something to be angry about


 Ouoo, you do seem a touch disturbed, then again it could just be man love.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Come on...clown cars, bounce houses, pony rides...what more could you ask for?


A friend of mine was in Ohio yesterday and got this picture


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Contract talks are in progress....We only get 48 paid days off....We are shooting for 60...Plus a 46% raise....I see some of that Oomkes anger and bitterness towards people making a living wage is coming out....


 46% wage increase, 48 paid days off. Meatchicken Unions are mighty generous. Your going to need some serious write offs. We never got stuff like that, because a certain segment wants it all in there checks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> 46% wage increase, 48 paid days off. Meatchicken Unions are mighty generous. Your going to need some serious write offs. We never got stuff like that, because a certain segment wants it all in there checks.


I'm sure they're trying for 366 and don't understand why they are getting denied...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm sure they're trying for 366 and don't understand why they are getting denied...


If they could manage to get them it would be EPIC...


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> If they could manage to get them it would be EPIC...


Literally Epic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm sure they're trying for 366 and don't understand why they are getting denied...


It's all because their negotiator died....

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...gn-language-fluent-gorilla-dies-46/720788002/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's all because their negotiator died....
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...gn-language-fluent-gorilla-dies-46/720788002/


Sounds like a new Silverback needs to step up and lead the troop , barrel , carload or cartload...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you up there now???


Obviously NOT of you read my post..... Been home for 2weeks and I'm long overdue for a conjugal visit..... along with shooting cute fuzzy P-Dogs.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182407
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was in Ohio yesterday and got this picture


Wooster?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like Wyoming got some
> hail. 3 foot drifts
> View attachment 182405


At the Co / Wyo state line, read they got 4" of hail in places. Must have been pretty isolated since other DOT web cams in the area don't show anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Obviously NOT of you read my post.....


See my earlier post regarding the dead negotiator...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> See my earlier post regarding the dead negotiator...


Just keep pushing it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Just keep pushing it....


So you've never caught a fish that you had to throw back?

Shoot, that was the first pike I ever caught. Other than that, it's been some bluegills 40+ years ago and salmon on Lake Michigan.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you've never caught a fish that you had to throw back?
> 
> Shoot, that was the first pike I ever caught. Other than that, it's been some bluegills 40+ years ago and salmon on Lake Michigan.


What are you talking about???....Babbling


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What are you talking about???....Babbling


Go ahead...keep it up.


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


>


They do......... but the warden won't let them in.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you've never caught a fish that you had to throw back?
> 
> Shoot, that was the first pike I ever caught. Other than that, it's been some bluegills 40+ years ago and salmon on Lake Michigan.


You should hang oot with Jeff, I'm sure he'd show you how Greeks do it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> They do......... but the warden won't let them in.....


 When your warden asks where the broom is, and you respond with "going somewhere?"
Can you blame her?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You should hang oot with Jeff, I'm sure he'd show you how Greeks do it.


I'm bizzie...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...


..... Sure


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...


From the looks of all of todays posts your not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> From the looks of all of todays posts your not.


Its called multitasking...I realize someone from Lapeertucky might not have that ability.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its lake effecting...it can stop now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun's out...its over!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its called multitasking...I realize someone from Lapeertucky might not have that ability.


I can barely task let alone multitask.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can barely task let alone multitask.


Squirrel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's lake effecting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun's out...


----------



## BUFF

Clouds are building up for the afternoon terd floater...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sun's out...


Guns oot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Guns oot


I was thinking a different part of a woman's anatomy...butt OK.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking a different part of a woman's anatomy...butt OK.


I figured you were in a wife beater and nee hi tube socks today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I figured you were in a wife beater and nee hi tube socks today....
> View attachment 182411


I wasn't aware Todd had started working oot after his last grabber...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware Todd had started working oot after his last grabber...


I bet he has a really tan left arm...


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

Ran into a shower on the way north today


----------



## EWSplow

Rain and pea sized hail coming down.
I didn't see any terds floating though.


----------



## BUFF

It's HaBooby season in Az.






http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mlb...izona-minor-league-game/ar-BBLnroh?li=BBnba9I


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 182639


Sorry, no sympathy. You've got a pool .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Buddy who took us to dinner the other night that plows with us got deployed to El Salvador for two weeks said don't even say a word about humidity... Just sent this...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Buddy who took us to dinner the other night that plows with us got deployed to El Salvador for two weeks said don't even say a word about humidity... Just sent this...
> 
> View attachment 182673


The humidity would not bother me. But I don't like bugs, I'd be freaking out.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Buddy who took us to dinner the other night that plows with us got deployed to El Salvador for two weeks said don't even say a word about humidity... Just sent this...
> 
> View attachment 182673


I see that kind of country and this comes to mind


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> The humidity would not bother me. But I don't like bugs, I'd be freaking out.


Could imagine the spiders and snakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...


I bet if you jump on the Lake, it's not raining underwater.
But then we won't see your nonsensical posts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I bet if you jump on the Lake, it's not raining underwater.


Are you sure?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now it's raining and thunderstorming...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now it's raining and thunderstorming...


If you say so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


No it just started on it's own...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No it just started on it's own...


Understood...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...


Sunny here, but then we just left the funeral parlor. Now at a bar/restaurant. Why do you always need a drink after that.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Sunny here, but then we just left the funeral parlor. Now at a bar/restaurant. Why do you always need a drink after that.


Because you're now sitting in the front row at the service....


----------



## BUFF

Guess there was a hail of a storm south of the boarder yesterday.....
http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...2-birds-at-colorado-zoo/ar-BBLAAfJ?li=BBnbfcL
Bummer aboot you're Challenger..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can snow now...


----------



## Defcon 5

Bat Wing Warning Today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Guess there was a hail of a storm south of the boarder yesterday.....
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...2-birds-at-colorado-zoo/ar-BBLAAfJ?li=BBnbfcL
> Bummer aboot you're Challenger..
> View attachment 182710
> 
> 
> View attachment 182711
> 
> 
> View attachment 182712


I would like to see what does to an aluminum body ford truck.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Guess there was a hail of a storm south of the boarder yesterday.....
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...2-birds-at-colorado-zoo/ar-BBLAAfJ?li=BBnbfcL
> Bummer aboot you're Challenger..
> View attachment 182710
> 
> 
> View attachment 182711
> 
> 
> View attachment 182712


Maybe if those car windows were transparent aluminum, they wouldn't have broke.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to see what does to an aluminum body ford truck.


Probably the same thing it would do to a steel body Ford...

If it's killing animals at the zoo sounds pretty severe.... Hopefully the Silverback is ok...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to see what does to an aluminum body ford truck.


You don't have to worry about that...just worry about the seatbelt catching on fire after being broadsided by a deer...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably the same thing it would do to a steel body Ford...
> 
> If it's killing animals at the zoo sounds pretty severe.... Hopefully the Silverback is ok...


It would be interesting to see if there were 2 f150s on a car lot,,1 aluminum and 1 steel and compare damage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably the same thing it would do to a steel body Ford...
> 
> If it's killing animals at the zoo sounds pretty severe.... Hopefully the Silverback is ok...


A friggin duck and 2 vultures...big whoop...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't have to worry about that...just worry about the seatbelt catching on fire after being broadsided by a deer...


The seatbelt catching on fire?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to see what does to an aluminum body ford truck.


Pretty sure the expedition has had an aluminum hood/ tailgate since 2007


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The seatbelt catching on fire?


https://fox17online.com/2018/08/07/us-probes-ford-f-150-fires-possibly-caused-by-seat-belts/


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://fox17online.com/2018/08/07/us-probes-ford-f-150-fires-possibly-caused-by-seat-belts/


Dropped his crack pipe?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Dropped his crack pipe?


That's not nice...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not nice...


I Failed buff's class.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I Failed buff's class.


He wouldn't let me in...


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to see what does to an aluminum body ford truck.


Not if you owned it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> He wouldn't let me in...


My check bounced


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Maybe if those car windows were transparent aluminum, they wouldn't have broke.


:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> He wouldn't let me in...


I was bizzie


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://fox17online.com/2018/08/07/us-probes-ford-f-150-fires-possibly-caused-by-seat-belts/


Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Its thundershowering...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It would be interesting to see if there were 2 f150s on a car lot,,1 aluminum and 1 steel and compare damage.


I June we had some pretty good hail come through and I saw a steel body and beer can body f-150 parked next top each other and both had damage on the roof and hood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Why am I not surprised...
> View attachment 182714


I don't know...you tell me?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I June we had some pretty good hail come through and I saw a steel body and beer can body f-150 parked next top each other and both had damage on the roof and hood.


Did you pull out your dial indicater and compare the depths of the dents to see which held up better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did you pull out your dial indicater and compare the depths of the dents to see which held up better?


He couldn't...it was smashed.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> He couldn't...it was smashed.


Transparent aluminum could have prevented that from happening.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Did you pull out your dial indicater and compare the depths of the dents to see which held up better?


The magnetic base to hold the DI wouldn't slick the beer can pickup. However with my train eye's  it appeared the beer can pickup's dents where aboot 1/64th/ inch deeper.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't know...you tell me?


There just seems to be some history with people from GR having issues with their Ford pickups catching fire...... Kind of like seeing if skid steers are amphibious vehicles....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> The magnetic base to hold the DI wouldn't slick the beer can pickup. However with my train eye's  it appeared the beer can pickup's dents where aboot 1/64th/ inch deeper.Thumbs Up


Either way they are both costly to repair.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Transparent aluminum could have prevented that from happening.


Wasnt that transparent aluminum on a star trek episode or something , I've heard that before.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wasnt that transparent aluminum on a star trek episode or something , I've heard that before.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Either way they are both costly to repair.


One of my guys had his RAM hammered by hail over Memorial Day, got it fixed and got hammered again a week after getting it fixed.
They typically use dry ice to deal with minor dings, the bigger ones it's replace the panel or fill them and repaint.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wasnt that transparent aluminum on a star trek episode or something , I've heard that before.


Something like that in #3 I thought for making their tank to bring back the whales...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Something like that in #3 I thought for making their tank to bring back the whales...


#4.
But, it is actually a real thing now, ALON.
Thought I was BS'n dincha.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> #4.
> But, it is actually a real thing now, ALON.
> Thought I was BS'n dincha.


Sure did.


----------



## EWSplow

That position has been filled .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> #4.
> But, it is actually a real thing now, ALON.
> Thought I was BS'n dincha.


Its funny how the things we saw on TV 30-40 or 50 years ago is now a reality.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> aboot 1/64th/ inch deeper.Thumbs Up





BUFF said:


> One of my guys had his RAM hammered and got hammered again a week after


Just so many possibilities....


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its funny how the things we saw on TV 30-40 or 50 years ago is now a reality.


Like...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> They typically use dry ice to deal with minor dings, the bigger ones it's replace the panel or fill them and repaint.


There's some spoons in there too somewhere...


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining. 
Does this mean there's salt coming ?


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> One of my guys had his RAM hammered by hail over Memorial Day, got it fixed and got hammered again a week after getting it fixed.
> They typically use dry ice to deal with minor dings, the bigger ones it's replace the panel or fill them and repaint.


 Fill them with what? Gabally Goo. :laugh:


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> There's some spoons in there too somewhere...


There is no spoon... didn't ya know?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Agreed


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now....


Agreed


----------



## Landgreen

https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/08/el_nino_chance_high_for_winter.html


----------



## Defcon 5

Poppycock


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/08/el_nino_chance_high_for_winter.html


Yep I been saying it, "guaranteed" easy light Winter, no need to stress over salt issues...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yep I been saying it, "guaranteed" easy light Winter, no need to stress over salt issues...


K

If you say so...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/08/el_nino_chance_high_for_winter.html


Sure


----------



## BUFF

Ootwest
https://snowboarding.transworld.net/news/noaa-makes-winter-weather-forecast-for-2018-2019-season/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/08/el_nino_chance_high_for_winter.html


You forgot to post the link to this story...

https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/08/updated_official_hurricane_sea.html


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> You forgot to post the link to this story...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/08/updated_official_hurricane_sea.html


Well crap. I boarded up my windows and filled basement with bottled water for nothin.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> Well crap. I boarded up my windows and filled basement with bottled water for nothin.


I was up in your neck of the woods last week golfing at Boyne...To rich for my blood...$28.50 a six pack of Beer at the course...Good thing I don't drink like I used to


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was up in your neck of the woods last week golfing at Boyne


I know...



Defcon 5 said:


> $28.50 a six pack of Beer at the course


I heard...

Not only was it $28.50...it was $28.50 for Buttwyper.


----------



## Landgreen

Defcon 5 said:


> I was up in your neck of the woods last week golfing at Boyne...To rich for my blood...$28.50 a six pack of Beer at the course...Good thing I don't drink like I used to


They must have been tipped off that some Detroit riff raff was heading their way. Started rationing the Buttwyper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was up in your neck of the woods last week golfing at Boyne...To rich for my blood...$28.50 a six pack of Beer at the course...Good thing I don't drink like I used to


Should have gone to Boone's for sup...or maybe not, might have given you another grabber.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> They must have been tipped off that some Detroit riff raff was heading their way. Started rationing the Buttwyper.


If he would have axed, I would have recommended Hop Lot Brewing in Suttons Bay..but then again, the finer things in life would be wasted on someone who believes Buttwyper really is the King of Beers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> They must have been tipped off that some Detroit riff raff was heading their way. Started rationing the Buttwyper.


I thought maybe thats why you boarded up your windows.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> If he would have axed, I would have recommended Hop Lot Brewing in Suttons Bay..but then again, the finer things in life would be wasted on someone who believes Buttwyper really is the King of Beers.


Hop lot is the best. Might have to head out there tonight...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought maybe thats why you boarded up your windows.


LMAO...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...
> 
> I heard...
> 
> Not only was it $28.50...it was $28.50 for Buttwyper.


Buttwyper Light...They didn't have High Octane Buttwyper....Why would I Ask you where to eat??...I wasn't there for a lighthouse tour and basket weaving weekend with my wife...I was there to Golf and Drink like real men do..


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> would be wasted on someone who believes Buttwyper really is the King of Beers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Buttwyper Light...They didn't have High Octane Buttwyper....Why would I Ask you where to eat??...I wasn't there for a lighthouse tour and basket weaving weekend with my wife...I was there to Golf and Drink like real men do..


Real men gulf and drink Buttwyper Light?

Sure...K....Whatever....If you say so....right...nevermind


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> Hop lot is the best. Might have to head out there tonight...


Was there on Saturday night...We stayed at a "Buddy's" house on Lake Leelanau for a couple of nights


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> View attachment 182823


Someone that eats these really needs to pipe down and take a look in the mirror...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> take a look in the mirror...


I do daily..... What a specimen....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Real men gulf


----------



## BUFF

As a got closer to home the sky was looking pretty ugly along with several lightening strikes.









Aboot 4miles from home, wind picked up to probably 40-45mph and light horizontal rain.









1/4miles later









I get under a tree and sit it oot.

















Biggest piece was Walnut size, pickup now has a couple dozen nickel sized dimples on the hood, roof and along the drivers side.










1st time in just over 40yrs of driver I got hail damage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto/video.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> As a got closer to home the sky was looking pretty ugly along with several lightening strikes.
> View attachment 182831
> 
> 
> Aboot 4miles from home, wind picked up to probably 40-45mph and light horizontal rain.
> View attachment 182832
> 
> 
> 1/4miles later
> View attachment 182833
> 
> 
> I get under a tree and sit it oot.
> View attachment 182834
> 
> 
> View attachment 182835
> 
> Biggest piece was Walnut size, pickup now has a couple dozen nickel sized dimples on the hood, roof and along the drivers side.
> 
> View attachment 182837
> 
> 
> 1st time in just over 40yrs of driver I got hail damage.


So, the grasshopper is gone?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto/video.


Don't have the Toobewe account so can't post the vid I sent ewe and the other jokers.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> So, the grasshopper is gone?


Affirmative......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Don't have the Toobewe account so can't post the vid I sent ewe and the other jokers.


Understood


----------



## BUFF

On a positive note the hail stopped aboot 1mile from my house and we had a couple turd floaters come through leaving aboot 1.75" of rain.
The way it was blowing hail would have taken oot the windows on the north side of my house, wardens garage and my shop along with taking oot the roof and garden too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> As a got closer to home the sky was looking pretty ugly along with several lightening strikes.
> View attachment 182831
> 
> 
> Aboot 4miles from home, wind picked up to probably 40-45mph and light horizontal rain.
> View attachment 182832
> 
> 
> 1/4miles later
> View attachment 182833
> 
> 
> I get under a tree and sit it oot.
> View attachment 182834
> 
> 
> View attachment 182835
> 
> Biggest piece was Walnut size, pickup now has a couple dozen nickel sized dimples on the hood, roof and along the drivers side.
> 
> View attachment 182837
> 
> 
> 1st time in just over 40yrs of driver I got hail damage.


Should've sprayed your truck with anti-ice, the hail would've melted on contact


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Should've sprayed your truck with anti-ice, the hail would've melted on contact


Pre-Treat...... what a concept.....:laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s raining.....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> It's raining.....


 I hope you don't get swamped like we did here. There very busy getting all the garbage totes gas grills and whatever could float away out of the lakes and waterways. Seen on the news this morning.


----------



## FredG

https://www.democratandchronicle.co...-flood-travel-advisory-covert-lodi/984706002/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's raining.....


It is???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is???


In the Congo at his family reunion.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> In the Congo at his family reunion.....


Correct....Us Union Monkeys are sitting around counting our money and laughing at the lowest form of monkey....The Lawn Monkey...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182879


Sure....


----------



## Defcon 5

I really thought more highly of you...But here you are right in Oomkes rabbit hole with the rest of his minions...Very Disappointing


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I really thought more highly of you...But here you are right in Oomkes rabbit hole with the rest of his minions...Very Disappointing


Not only that, but it's still raining too...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I really thought more highly of you...But here you are right in Oomkes rabbit hole with the rest of his minions...Very Disappointing


Understood...


----------



## Defcon 5

Bitter and Jealous is Oomkes Green...You don’t wear it very well


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Understood...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 182882


I need one of those with the kids


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I need one of those with the kids


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s pretty much it....Exchange the PBR for Budweiser...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> That's pretty much it....Exchange the PBR for Budweiser...


PBr's are a far better beer then Buuuuuuda


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> PBr's are a far better beer then Buuuuuuda


Really????....Your jumping the Oomkes bandwagon and bashing people's beer choices?...My lord what kind of spell does he have on you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Really????....Your jumping the Oomkes bandwagon and bashing people's beer choices?...My lord what kind of spell does he have on you?


So bitter and angry...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 182882


Fred for the last week?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Really????....Your jumping the Oomkes bandwagon and bashing people's beer choices?...My lord what kind of spell does he have on you?


I was opinionated long before I crossed paths with Ooooooomkes.
Seems you have an opinion on Old Chub based on how many times you reference it and me. Have you even tried it or are you just passing judgement on something and those that enjoy it.....:laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I was opinionated long before I crossed paths with Ooooooomkes.
> Seems you have an opinion on Old Chub based on how many times you reference it and me. Have you even tried it or are you just passing judgement on something and those that enjoy it.....:laugh:


Never passed judgement....Just stated...Me personally do not like Old Chub in my mouth...I was not judging be cause you do..


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Never passed judgement....Just stated...Me personally do not like Old Chub in my mouth...I was not judging be cause you do..


It's no worst than putting buttwiper in you mouth....Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

He's guarding my beer, looks like a fast food night. He's the mouser .


----------



## EWSplow

It's raining, finally. 
Yesterday, 40 miles nw of here they got 3". We got squat.


----------



## Landgreen

Randall Ave said:


> He's guarding my beer, looks like a fast food night. He's the mouser .
> View attachment 182888


Today is black cat appreciation day. My bombay is a badass mouser too. Shes not allowed outside but if she sneaks out she goes on a murder spree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It rained this morning...maybe .05".


----------



## EWSplow

There was flooding on the freeway this morning, 8 miles north. Didn't even get the ground wet here. This afternoon, I turned the wipers on to clear the windshield. That was it, one pass with the wipers.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It rained this morning...maybe .05".


Ok


----------



## Defcon 5

rained here also........Maybe .04”


----------



## BUFF

Hi 70's, scattered clouds, slight breeze and good patio drinking weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> rained here also........Maybe .04"


Always have to one up me...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> rained here also........Maybe .04"


Raining here on Fantasy island


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It has been gray to dark gray here all day but no rain yet


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It has been gray to dark gray here all day but no rain yet


Battleship grey here all day... Suns out now time to slide on the Speedo....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Battleship grey here all day... Suns out now time to slide on the Speedo....


Just started a very light rain. Its going to put a damper on the Lapeer days beer tent.


----------



## Defcon 5

how is it gonna put a damper....You have Beer and a tent


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining here on Fantasy island
> View attachment 182907


If you say so Tattoo...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> how is it gonna put a damper....You have Beer and a tent


Put a damper on the beer sales.


----------



## Defcon 5

If the Beer is cheap....Those Hillbilly’s in Lapeer come out in a hurricane for it


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Battleship grey here all day... Suns out now time to slide on the Speedo....


  To much info.


----------



## BUFF

Had a light show and 1.1" of rain roll through last night aboot 10pm which really kooled things done.
Have 51* and over cast this morning.
Had the evap koolers squirrel cage fan running on low all night and it was a brisk 55.8* in the house when I got up.


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks like it’s gonna stop....Mid 70s by Wednesday...Gonna have to break out the Lined Carharts....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like it's gonna stop....Mid 70s by Wednesday...Gonna have to break out the Lined Carharts....


----------



## Defcon 5

Epic Rains tomorrow....Could be diabolical...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Rains tomorrow....Could be diabolical...


Biblical proportions?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Biblical proportions?


Yes!!!....Building the Ark now


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m curious....Were there Monkeys on the Ark??


----------



## FredG

I seen that rain over you guys on the news when they said it was coming this way.


----------



## BUFF

47* this morning.


----------



## Charles

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm curious....Were there Monkeys on the Ark??


Without monkeys being on there , some people would not exist today. Another biblical truthThumbs Up:laugh:
Another hot day today


----------



## EWSplow

It's coming . Flash flood warnings for 5pm today. 
This could actually happen in my hood. There are so many leaves on the ground already, they could clog the storm drains.
My neighbor decided to rake their front lawn yesterday and has a pile of leaves at the curb. The city won't be picking up leaves for 2 months :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG

Charles said:


> Without monkeys being on there , some people would not exist today. Another biblical truthThumbs Up:laugh:
> Another hot day today


https://www.google.com/search?q=man...wKHaoOApcQ9QEwDHoECAMQCA#imgrc=MVNKKzy8MdV3EM:


----------



## Defcon 5

Charles said:


> Without monkeys being on there , some people would not exist today. Another biblical truthThumbs Up:laugh:
> Another hot day today


I would need proof before I believe you...Otherwise it's hearsay


----------



## BUFF

Charles said:


> Without monkeys being on there , some people would not exist today. Another biblical truthThumbs Up:laugh:
> Another hot day today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles said:


> Without monkeys being on there , some people would not exist today. Another biblical truthThumbs Up:laugh:
> Another hot day today


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Charles said:


> Without monkeys being on there , some people would not exist today. Another biblical truthThumbs Up:laugh:
> Another hot day today





Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, back on track and let's move on


----------



## Defcon 5

I will steer this ship back on course....Cloudy and 81 with 67% Humidity at the moment


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I will steer this ship back on course....Cloudy and 81 with 67% Humidity at the moment


otherwise.....









A toasty 56* now and 50% humidity, dam it's sticky but the sun is now oot and it'll dry oot.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> otherwise.....
> View attachment 182989
> 
> 
> A toasty 56* now and 50% humidity, dam it's sticky but the sun is now oot and it'll dry oot.


50% humidity, that's cute


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> otherwise.....
> View attachment 182989
> 
> 
> A toasty 56* now and 50% humidity, dam it's sticky but the sun is now oot and it'll dry oot.


Is that the S.S. Oomkes????


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that the S.S. Oomkes????


No.... no loader on it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that the S.S. Oomkes????





Freshwater said:


> No.... no loader on it.


Can't be... wrong color and it is not at the bottom of the lake...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm getting butthurt over everyone picking on me...

I'd like to file a complaint.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that the S.S. Oomkes????


I thought you said it was the Oomkes Ferry... Here he comes now into port from the Horn of Africa...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought you said it was the Oomkes Ferry... Here he comes now into port from the Horn of Africa...
> 
> View attachment 182991


Let's keep it on topic fella...last thread with a fairy was locked.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm getting butthurt over everyone picking on me...
> 
> I'd like to file a complaint.


Take a number...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm getting butthurt over everyone picking on me...
> 
> I'd like to file a complaint.


Understood.....We don't want you having a Tantrum and go silent.....Again


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood.....We don't want you having a Tantrum and go silent.....Again


It's early. Let him get his fill of cocktails. It usually happens around midnight on this site .


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> 50% humidity, that's cute


That's rain forest numbers for us.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm getting butthurt over everyone picking on me...
> 
> I'd like to file a complaint.


Since your sooooo sensitive....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood.....We don't want you having a Tantrum and go silent.....Again


That's nice...


----------



## Defcon 5

It's raining....Oomkes wife snapped this picture of him checking the weather this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183023
> It's raining....Oomkes wife snapped this picture of him checking the weather this morning


She did twoo.


----------



## EWSplow

It stopped raining.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> It stopped raining.


It did ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It stopped raining.


Wear???


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wear???


 Land of the cheese. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wear???


Here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ware???


----------



## EWSplow

their 
I'm somewhere else now and and it's drizzling.


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its started and stopped 10 times today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its started and stopped 10 times today.


Did it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its started and stopped 10 times today.


I'm told they make meds to help old fellas with that...


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm told they make meds to help old fellas with that...


alright, let's not go down that road


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, let's not go down that road


Prostrate issues Michael...lol


----------



## EWSplow

It's sunny hear.


----------



## BUFF

With Cali on fire and a shift in the jet steam it's hazy but the sunsets have been fantastic..


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> With Cali on fire and a shift in the jet steam it's hazy but the sunsets have been fantastic..


I'm assuming your sunset is later than most, allowing for the curve of the earth and all.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'm assuming your sunset is later than most, allowing for the curve of the earth and all.


Ha ha ha.... Being tucked up against the foothills the sun is blocked sooner than east of me


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I'm assuming your sunset is later than most,


He's on mountain, time and being Colorado, it's always 20 after four.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> He's a mountain and being Colorado, it's always 20 after four.


Zackly. Some people don't get basic geometry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Zackly. Some people don't get basic geometry.


I thought the earth was flat...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought the earth was flat...


Is that a biblical reference.....:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Is that a biblical reference.....:laugh:


@Charles ????


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s a tad chilly compared to what it has been.....65 degrees and cloudy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Even better is the dewpoint has finally dropped under 100°.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even better is the dewpoint has finally dropped under 100°.


Not here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Not here.


Looks like 3 or so days of non-Louisiana type weather, then back to it.

It can stop now...


----------



## EWSplow

Pretty dry around these parts .
Tomorrow is supposed to be all day rain .


----------



## Landgreen

Leaves are falling. Drought stressed trees. I guess if the grass wont grow we can start on fall cleanups.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Leaves are falling. Drought stressed trees. I guess if the grass wont grow we can start on fall cleanups.


Same around here. I water the city's trees in front of my house, but my neighbors don't.


----------



## Ajlawn1

What a splendid looking morning!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a splendid looking morning!


Where?

Are you in Detoilet admiring the steam coming off the settling ponds?


----------



## EWSplow

All day rain turned to early morning rain and another round this afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

56* now with a guessed high of 88*. Supposed to be warm and dry all weekend.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?
> 
> Are you in Detoilet admiring the steam coming off the settling ponds?


Are you that jealous of me....First you admire I'm a Union Monkey...Now Your Jealous of my pond side view


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you that jealous of me....First you admire I'm a Union Monkey...Now Your Jealous of my pond side view


Yes...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...


Better be careful...AJ will get jealous of your man crush on me...He will stalk you and drive by and take pictures of your back side


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Better be careful...AJ will get jealous of your man crush on me...He will stalk you and drive by and take pictures of your back side


Nobody wants to see that...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nobody wants to see that...


Case of Hank Hill going on....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Better be careful...AJ will get jealous of your man crush on me...He will stalk you and drive by and take pictures of your back side


That's old news...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's old news...
> 
> View attachment 183183


WTF is wrong with some people...... was their a Walmart close by?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> WTF is wrong with some people...... was their a Walmart close by?


Its Indiana...that's their normal dress.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's old news...
> 
> View attachment 183183


Jitterbug and basic smokes. What more could you need .


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its Indiana...that's their normal dress.


If the photo was a couple inches higher, you'd see his mudflap.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its Indiana...that's their normal dress.


Actually I used the Google for Meatchickin jorts….


----------



## LapeerLandscape

What a waste of good Levis.


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s as bad as Ryan’s Pedi-cure and Mandle pictures...There goes dinner


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Actually I used the Google for Meatchickin jorts….


Sure...

I probably don't want to know...what are "jorts"?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> What a waste of good Levis.


Is it the red tag ones that are worth a small fortune...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> What a waste of good Levis.


Are those Fireball drinking shorts??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They are snug enough he could have a fireball with all that friction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Actually I used the Google for Meatchickin jorts….


Better yet...why do you even know what "jorts" are???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better yet...why do you even know what "jorts" are???


How do you know what jorts are to even ask me why I even know what jorts are....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better yet...why do you even know what "jorts" are???


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How do you know what jorts are to even ask me why I even know what jorts are....


I asked first...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> How do you know what jorts are to even ask me why I even know what jorts are....


Because I bet he slips on a pair to go cruising in the Escalade to hunt for unsuspecting house wives pumping gas to snap a few photos


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Because I bet he slips on a pair to go cruising in the Escalade to hunt for unsuspecting house wives pumping gas to snap a few photos


I would bet he has a pair of crotchless jorts...


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m almost positive Philbilly owns a pair or two...With a name like Philbilly it’s a fore gone conclusion


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Because I bet he slips on a pair to go cruising in the Escalade to hunt for unsuspecting house wives pumping gas to snap a few photos


No jorts required...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> No jorts required...


Commando ???.....Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Commando ???.....Nevermind


why in the name of all that is good and holy did you even ask???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> why in the name of all that is good and holy did you even ask???


I don't know....If I could take it back I would


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> why in the name of all that is good and holy did you even ask???





Defcon 5 said:


> I don't know....If I could take it back I would


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm just trying to figure out, what the heck. And you guys think us people from Jersey are screwy. Well, we are.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

IT's raining...enough to keep the dust down for awhile. Not enough to get us out of our drought. 

Even was woken up by thunder. That hasn't happened mulch this year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> IT's raining...enough to keep the dust down for awhile. Not enough to get us out of our drought.
> 
> Even was woken up by thunder. That hasn't happened mulch this year.


Did your plowing podcast end early...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did your plowing podcast end early...


Sure


----------



## EWSplow

With my new phone, Google was updated. Saw an ad for what I thought was another site like plow site. It said plowing. Clicked on it. It was plowing, as in soil. Old age I guess.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> With my new phone, Google was updated. Saw an ad for what I thought was another site like plow site. It said plowing. Clicked on it. It was plowing, as in soil. Old age I guess.


A site for women as old as dirt?


----------



## EWSplow

Its humid again. It can stop now.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Its humid again. It can stop now.


Not here, 18% and 38* dp and 85* with a slight breeze.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy shirt Batman....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Ditto....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


What's it doing now?


----------



## FredG

Cooled off for a couple days, Not where you could turn the AC off but more comfortable working. Back now hot and humid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's it doing now?


Humiditing


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Humiditing


Meet to.


----------



## Landgreen

Finally getting some rain. An inch fri night and more coming tonight. Dont recall a dryer summer. Lawns already happy. Havent mowed non irrigated lawns in weeks except for crabgrass.


----------



## EWSplow

Tornado warnings north of Milwaukee. We had a quick downpour. Looks northern meatchicken will get heavy rain.


----------



## Defcon 5

It can really stop now!!!....Batwing warning Today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice light show...all night.


----------



## EWSplow

It's done here. 
The freeway is flooded north, closer to port jomama.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It's done here.
> The freeway is flooded north, closer to port jomama.


So it's going to be a cheese, Old Mud and Blatz day for him?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Gonna rain on Wednesday.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Gonna rain on Wednesday.


Isn't that special....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Isn't that special....


It is, not special like those people in Colorado though,


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Isn't that special....


Speaking of special...









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schools without A/C in the area are out at noon today... cupcakes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Speaking of special...
> 
> View attachment 183268
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Schools without A/C in the area are out at noon today... cupcakes


Yeah...it can stop now. Pretty much had it with feeling like I'm in the Amazon jungle or Vietnam every day.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It's done here.
> The freeway is flooded north, closer to port jomama.


Took my girls out early this morning to check conditions, North boundfreeway was still shut down, and underground parking didn't fair too well in town:









I've worked in that basement/garage recently and can attest that there's probably 20-25 cars inside, some are pretty nice. What's worse is the amount of silt and soil covering the streets in this area. Lots of hills and bluffs down near the lake, heavy rains slowly destroy the relatively unstable bluffs, which are nearly impossible to replace/repair.

Gotta get back to sucking water off my basement floor now.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Gotta get back to sucking water off my basement floor now.....


So many possibilities...


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Took my girls out early this morning to check conditions, North boundfreeway was still shut down, and underground parking didn't fair too well in town:
> 
> View attachment 183270
> 
> 
> I've worked in that basement/garage recently and can attest that there's probably 20-25 cars inside, some are pretty nice. What's worse is the amount of silt and soil covering the streets in this area. Lots of hills and bluffs down near the lake, heavy rains slowly destroy the relatively unstable bluffs, which are nearly impossible to replace/repair.
> 
> Gotta get back to sucking water off my basement floor now.....


So, cheese and beer?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah...it can stop now. Pretty much had it with feeling like I'm in the Amazon jungle or Vietnam every day.


----------



## Defcon 5

83 degrees at 4:12 am .,...IT CAN STOP NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its raining...copiously.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its raining...copiously.


You getting a light show and some thunder boomers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You getting a light show and some thunder boomers.


It's so purty...

Maybe they'll drop south enough to help you guys out.


----------



## cwren2472

Heat index of 104 today. New Englanders aren't made for this. The good news is that my drink sales to my coworkers will be booming today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's so purty...
> 
> Maybe they'll drop south enough to help you guys out.


Nothing like a good light show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nothing like a good light show.


Fortunately this one didn't wake me up several times during the night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cwren2472 said:


> Heat index of 104 today. New Englanders aren't made for this. The good news is that my drink sales to my coworkers will be booming today


Where bouts you at, I have a friend that just went out to Nashua NH for work. He is running equipment clearing/making access roads for large power lines.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fortunately this one didn't wake me up several times during the night.


I didnt hear a thing.


----------



## cwren2472

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didnt hear a thing.


What?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didnt hear a thing.


What???

Yeah, I know...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???
> 
> Yeah, I know...


Nice try, old timer. Next time, drink your Ensure for more energy


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


>


 The jungle was hard to get use to when 19 yrs old. It would put a FOG in the grave. Don't ask not fond memories. :laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> Heat index of 104 today. New Englanders aren't made for this. The good news is that my drink sales to my coworkers will be booming today


You charge your employees for drinks? I never liked putting on a snow plow when its 90' outside. But you could be here, rear springs in a C-8500.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> You charge your employees for drinks? I never liked putting on a snow plow when its 90' outside. But you could be here, rear springs in a C-8500.


They aren't my employees, they are my coworkers. I buy cases of Powerade's with my own money at BJs and sell them to them for a buck a piece. And they are very pushy when inventory is running low.

And we have plow or plow reinstalls scheduled for every day this week and most of next week so far


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> They aren't my employees, they are my coworkers. I buy cases of Powerade's with my own money at BJs and sell them to them for a buck a piece. And they are very pushy when inventory is running low.
> 
> And we have plow or plow reinstalls scheduled for every day this week and most of next week so far


 Mighty nice of you, around here I don't think you could find a Gatorade for a $1.00


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Mighty nice of you, around here I don't think you could find a Gatorade for a $1.00


Maybe you should visit BJ's...


----------



## cwren2472

FredG said:


> Mighty nice of you, around here I don't think you could find a Gatorade for a $1.00


These are the 20 oz bottles too!


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you should visit BJ's...


 Not a member anymore,


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you should visit BJ's...


I make a pretty healthy profit on them, too. If I use a coupon, I can often get the case of (24) 20oz bottles for about $10


----------



## cwren2472

FredG said:


> Mighty nice of you, around here I don't think you could find a Gatorade for a $1.00


Nice edit there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Not a member anymore,


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## cwren2472

Right now, I buy the Powerade Zeros. Previously I was buying the regular Powerades. One of our guys out back was buying 2 or 3 per day. Guess what? He had no idea he was diabetic. Surprise! After a 3 days stint in the hospital, we switched to sugar free. 

We used to have a snack box as well that he would hit hard. We had to take it away so he wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## Defcon 5

I bet Oomkes charges his employees for water...


----------



## cwren2472

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet Oomkes charges his employees for *TAP *water...


I agree


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Took my girls out early this morning to check conditions, North boundfreeway was still shut down, and underground parking didn't fair too well in town:
> 
> View attachment 183270
> 
> 
> I've worked in that basement/garage recently and can attest that there's probably 20-25 cars inside, some are pretty nice. What's worse is the amount of silt and soil covering the streets in this area. Lots of hills and bluffs down near the lake, heavy rains slowly destroy the relatively unstable bluffs, which are nearly impossible to replace/repair.
> 
> Gotta get back to sucking water off my basement floor now.....


More rain coming. Port looked pretty murky on the news. Maybe someone who knows something about aquatic skis steers could help.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry to hear that.


 Mainly because it is just my warden and myself. I always had a membership when I had mouths to feed.


----------



## BUFF

Nice cool morning with low 70's for the high.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Nice cool morning with low 70's for the high.
> 
> View attachment 183346


Bragger


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Bragger


It may be hard to believe I have no control over the weather so I can I be a bragger?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet Oomkes charges his employees for water...


I heard he offers them Flint water for free.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> It may be hard to believe I have no control over the weather so I can I be a bragger?


It's surprising that a man of your enormous ego can admit anything


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> It may be hard to believe I have no control over the weather so I can I be a bragger?


I thought you could just reach up and swat the rain clouds away?


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> Nice edit there


 You think???


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> It's surprising that a man of your enormous ego can admit anything


Having an ego along with being humble are 2 things not every person has the ability to balance....


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> I thought you could just reach up and swat the rain clouds away?


depending on the day and terrain....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Having an ego along with being humble are 2 things not every person has the ability to balance....


----------



## Freshwater

Today is not nearly as bad as yesterday.

What is BJ's? (The place to get gatorade....lol...)


----------



## cwren2472

Freshwater said:


> Today is not nearly as bad as yesterday.
> 
> What is BJ's? (The place to get gatorade....lol...)


Warehouse club, like Sam's Club or Costco


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> Warehouse club, like Sam's Club or Costco


Hmmm. Not zactly what I thought.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> Today is not nearly as bad as yesterday.
> 
> What is BJ's? (The place to get gatorade....lol...)


 91* here right now, I'm in my pickup with the AC. Should be done by 1 PM, I'm sending them home when done I can see there uncomfortable even the dogs are laying in the shade :laugh:. One falls out it's a hassle and dangerous.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Hmmm. Not zactly what I thought.


I couldn't believe that his question didn't warrant a "Nevermind" from Mark. He must be slipping.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> I couldn't believe that his question didn't warrant a "Nevermind" from Mark. He must be slipping.


I was the one that started it since Aj must be bizzie...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


I'm sure if there wasn't an accounting fubar you'd have a different thought.....


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> I couldn't believe that his question didn't warrant a "Nevermind" from Mark. He must be slipping.


He wants to hit 20,000 posts.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> He wants to hit 20,000 posts.


All the more reason to rack up some easy hits


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> He wants to hit 20,000 posts.


Hard to do when you're post count goes backwards everyday, too bad age can't do that.

Hang around the Ohio snow thread long enough and your IQ will go backwards :laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hard to do when you're post count goes backwards everyday, too bad age can't do that.


doesn't go backwards for no reason, but, you did bring up an interesting thought. if age went back a day, or week or something, based on the same concept of why posts are removed here, wonder what some of your ages would be because of your comments or actions...hmmmm

now that there is :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> doesn't go backwards for no reason, but, you did bring up an interesting thought. if age went back a day, or week or something, based on the same concept of why posts are removed here, wonder what some of your ages would be because of your comments or actions...hmmmm
> 
> now that there is :laugh::laugh:


Mork and Mindy concept?


----------



## cwren2472

Michael J. Donovan said:


> doesn't go backwards for no reason, but, you did bring up an interesting thought. if age went back a day, or week or something, based on the same concept of why posts are removed here, wonder what some of your ages would be because of your comments or actions...hmmmm
> 
> now that there is :laugh::laugh:


Well, we always knew that @Mark Oomkes behaved like a 12 year old. Now we have the explanation as to why.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mork and Mindy concept?


You might have the supply a wikipedia link to explain it to the youngins like @JMHConstruction


----------



## Freshwater

cwren2472 said:


> I couldn't believe that his question didn't warrant a "Nevermind" from Mark. He must be slipping.


I filed the proper disclaimer...


----------



## cwren2472

Freshwater said:


> I filed the proper disclaimer...


that's true


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> Well, we always knew that @Mark Oomkes behaved like a 12 year old. Now we have the explanation as to why.


Be careful, if we pick on him too much, he might pack his bags and hit the road

On second thought


----------



## cwren2472

Imagine if Mark keeps hitting 19,999 and keeps getting rolled back 1 post for eternity? We could write a Greek Tragedy of his story


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> doesn't go backwards for no reason, but, you did bring up an interesting thought. if age went back a day, or week or something, based on the same concept of why posts are removed here, wonder what some of your ages would be because of your comments or actions...hmmmm
> 
> now that there is :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Be careful, if we pick on him too much, he might pack his bags and hit the road
> 
> On second thought


I just might...I'm very sensitive.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just might...I'm very sensitive.


Don't tease @Michael J. Donovan like that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Let's keep this Off Topic Weather thread on topic fellas.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Let's keep this Off Topic Weather thread on topic fellas.


It's hot outside.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Let's keep this Off Topic Weather thread on topic fellas.


OK, why did you guys send this hot weather east to Jersey, its bad enough here as it is.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> OK, why did you guys send this hot weather east to Jersey, its bad enough here as it is.


Doesn't heat make the "Garden State" smell even more floral?


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> View attachment 183353


 It's Fredrick G. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> Doesn't heat make the "Garden State" smell even more floral?


 Not around a salad wagon.


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s Africa hot out here....It can stop now!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It's Africa hot out here....It can stop now!!


No it isn't...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It's Africa hot out here....It can stop now!!


It's so hot, chickens are laying omelets

Suppose to rain tonight.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> More rain coming. Port looked pretty murky on the news. Maybe someone who knows something about aquatic skis steers could help.


Yeah, things were pretty ugly here, slowly looking better though. The heaviest storms appear to be splitting around us now, thankfully. There's a ton of silt and crap in most of the catch basins and drainage ditches, not much room for a heavy rainfall at the moment.

I got a call yesterday to help my brother start cleaning up at the condos (he's plowing their new for years) I posted a picture of yesterday morning. I presume all the vehicles will be totalled. Couple pretty nice cars down there, well a few days ago they were at least.......


----------



## Defcon 5

A little wash job...That car will be on EBay next week


----------



## jomama45

We ended up having in half-wet sand to mix in with the sludge just so we could haul it:









"Dtiftwood":









Self-explanatory:


----------



## Defcon 5

Self Explanatory???....Maybe not to Mark


----------



## FredG

jomama45 said:


> Yeah, things were pretty ugly here, slowly looking better though. The heaviest storms appear to be splitting around us now, thankfully. There's a ton of silt and crap in most of the catch basins and drainage ditches, not much room for a heavy rainfall at the moment.
> 
> I got a call yesterday to help my brother start cleaning up at the condos (he's plowing their new for years) I posted a picture of yesterday morning. I presume all the vehicles will be totalled. Couple pretty nice cars down there, well a few days ago they were at least.......
> 
> View attachment 183356
> 
> 
> View attachment 183357
> 
> 
> View attachment 183358
> 
> 
> View attachment 183359


Those cars were swamped and will be a total loss. Not saying they won't make it back to the public but should have savage title and branded as flood cars. Unless Wisconsin has some lax title laws.

I remember the flood in 72 in Elmira, I was only 14 but all them cars come up to a auto auction my Grandfather was involved in. Had no license but drove cars in and out of the block.

Wanted to buy a nice 1970 grand prix xj. Had the money but my Grandfather would not let me buy it. He said the car would never be right. All of them got sold to Dealers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Self Explanatory???....Maybe not to Mark


Once again throwing me under the bus...why do you find it necessary to do so at every opportunity? I have been nothing but kind to you.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Once again throwing me under the bus...why do you find it necessary to do so at every opportunity? I have been nothing but kind to you.


 He likes you, :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> He likes you, :laugh:


I don't think he does...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't think he does...


If he tries to pull your pigtails, RUN


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> If he tries to pull your pigtails, RUN


That won't be an issue...I'll never be accused of being a hippy.


----------



## BUFF

Not to bad for 1:45pm, it's almost patio drinking weather....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not to bad for 1:45pm, it's almost patio drinking weather....
> View attachment 183363


Good thing the rear tyres are oof the ground when you snapped that pic.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing the rear tyres are oof the ground when you snapped that pic.


Sound have taken a pic of the Ram I had on the trailer behind me....


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Not to bad for 1:45pm, it's almost patio drinking weather....
> View attachment 183363


 Get some gas, got to eating it as fast as your traveling. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't think he does...


 Does, :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Does, :laugh:


Not


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Once again throwing me under the bus...why do you find it necessary to do so at every opportunity? I have been nothing but kind to you.


The throwing under the bus tote board still weighs heavily to your side....Like is pretty strong word....Tolerate fit this situation better


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Get some gas, got to eating it as fast as your traveling. :laugh:


Was on the way to the tire shop then fuel.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Yeah, things were pretty ugly here, slowly looking better though. The heaviest storms appear to be splitting around us now, thankfully. There's a ton of silt and crap in most of the catch basins and drainage ditches, not much room for a heavy rainfall at the moment.
> 
> I got a call yesterday to help my brother start cleaning up at the condos (he's plowing their new for years) I posted a picture of yesterday morning. I presume all the vehicles will be totalled. Couple pretty nice cars down there, well a few days ago they were at least.......
> 
> View attachment 183356
> 
> 
> View attachment 183357
> 
> 
> View attachment 183358
> 
> 
> View attachment 183359


The condos downtown, which were on the news? Apparently, its flooded in the past. 
I would assume all cars totaled.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Pretty awful view mowing today


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Pretty awful view mowing today
> View attachment 183371


You should talk to Mark aboot getting to close to water while operating a peace of equipment that doesn't float.....


----------



## EWSplow

Just seemed to drop a few degrees in temp and humidity too. And, the wind picked up. Cold front must be rolling in.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Just seemed to drop a few degrees in temp and humidity too. And, the wind picked up. Cold front must be rolling in.


Yeah, not here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The throwing under the bus tote board still weighs heavily to your side....Like is pretty strong word....Tolerate fit this situation better


Does not...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Pretty awful view mowing today
> View attachment 183371


Thanks for stopping by and mowing the yard...


----------



## Freshwater

Hot, but still not as bad as yesterday. We've had a good breeze most of the day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for stopping by and mowing the yard...


Thats not the settling pond at the treatment plant.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats not the settling pond at the treatment plant.


The settling ponds had a nice aroma today...Only to be offset by the composting facility next door


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> The settling ponds had a nice aroma today...Only to be offset by the composting facility next door


Nothing like some good compost on a hot and humid day.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nothing like some good compost on a hot and humid day.


Smells like Victory


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> The condos downtown, which were on the news? Apparently, its flooded in the past.
> I would assume all cars totaled.


Yes, the same condo structure.

Crazy wind and Rain here currently, definitely lost the top half of a 40' tall pine so far, have to wait and see what else when it slows down........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Yes, the same condo structure.
> 
> Crazy wind and Rain here currently, definitely lost the top half of a 40' tall pine so far, have to wait and see what else when it slows down........


How do you lose something that large?


----------



## jomama45

Same way you lose a quarter million dollar fountain in the middle of a 30' deep "pond".......

The wife's gonna have her hands full cleaning up tonight when she gets home, after she bathes the kids and puts them to bed, of course........


----------



## jomama45

.....and now I'm stuck in the shop and notice the beer fridge is empty!!! :angry:


----------



## jomama45

2.5" in 30 minutes....... (kinda sounds like it could be a title to Oomkes autobiography)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> 2.5" in 30 minutes....... (kinda sounds like it could be a title to Oomkes autobiography)
> 
> View attachment 183376


30 minutes is a dream...


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining...again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 30 minutes is a dream...


So is the 2.5"....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Same way you lose a quarter million dollar fountain in the middle of a 30' deep "pond".......
> 
> The wife's gonna have her hands full cleaning up tonight when she gets home, after she bathes the kids and puts them to bed, of course........
> 
> View attachment 183375


First of all nothing was lost.

Second of all it wasn't a quarter of a million dollar fountain.

Third, the pond wasn't 30 feet deep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So is the 2.5"....


If you say so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


No D..... Nevermind


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Holy humidity batman. Wow


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> First of all nothing was lost.
> 
> Second of all it wasn't a quarter of a million dollar fountain.
> 
> Third, the pond wasn't 30 feet deep.


Sure........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Smells like Victory


Smells like money to me. Lots of 420 people like my compost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Holy humidity batman. Wow


Calm before the storm here...wind was the only thing making it bearable.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Yes, the same condo structure.
> 
> Crazy wind and Rain here currently, definitely lost the top half of a 40' tall pine so far, have to wait and see what else when it slows down........


Not to make light of your weather, but we've got a huge problem. Lambeau field is flooded!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Calm before the storm here...wind was the only thing making it bearable.


This could be it and it comes with a new weather term oh boy.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> This could be it and it comes with a new weather term oh boy.
> 
> View attachment 183378


Its coming. 
Most of it missed Milwaukee, but north of here, high winds and rain. Trees and semis blown over.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Not to make light of your weather, but we've got a huge problem. Lambeau field is flooded!


It can't be, we were just there on Friday and it was fine........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> This could be it and it comes with a new weather term oh boy.
> 
> View attachment 183378


Some made up bovine excrement term.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> It can't be, we were just there on Friday and it was fine........


It raining.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some made up bovine excrement term.


Your just mad cause you didnt get to show it first. One thing you can be first in though, its going to hit you first before it hits me.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your just mad cause you didnt get to show it first. One thing you can be first in though, its going to hit you first before it hits me.....


I'll text you as I'm being sucked into it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll text you as I'm being sucked into it.


Cool, cant wait.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cool, cant wait.


Too late...I'm dead.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Click your heels together...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Click your heels together...


I don't wear heels.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Just seemed to drop a few degrees in temp and humidity too. And, the wind picked up. Cold front must be rolling in.


 Ya okay, Ya Right, not here. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't wear heels.


 What happened to the pumps. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does not...


 Does too. :laugh:


----------



## jomama45

Crisis averted, all the Cozy Coupes are back where they belong and my wife can run her daycare (and earn her keep) as normal tomorrow, minus one plastic play house that will require major re-engineering. Our county just got added to the "State of Emergency" list, maybe the National Guard can help me resurrect it tomorrow night.....


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> Crisis averted, all the Cozy Coupes are back where they belong and my wife can run her daycare (and earn her keep) as normal tomorrow, minus one plastic play house that will require major re-engineering. Our county just got added to the "State of Emergency" list, maybe the National Guard can help me resurrect it tomorrow night.....
> 
> View attachment 183379


How many kids do you have???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> How many kids do you have???


JD Joe???


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> How many kids do you have???


Including your two? Let's just say, a bunch.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Floater Round 4 underway.


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> Including your two? Let's just say, a bunch.......


I have more than 2....If you want them...You can have them


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Turf Floater Round 4 underway.


It's sunny here....I'm Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently Ludington and the state park were decimated.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently Ludington and the state park were decimated.


I told you Quasi- Linear whatever was coming to get you.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently Ludington and the state park were decimated.


What's the structures to right when entering ludington state park? Do they harvest sand?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I’d say take the high ground, but I’m quite cognizant of who I’m talking to...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's the structures to right when entering ludington state park? Do they harvest sand?


You don't grow sand


----------



## Mr.Markus

You mill it? 



or you pound it...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You mill it?
> 
> or you pound it...?


I know what you can do with it...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't grow sand


 I under-sand


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know what you can do with it...


Pickle it for profit...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Pickle it for profit...?


Eggzactly


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's the structures to right when entering ludington state park? Do they harvest sand?


It's called a gravel pit...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 183381


Just what we need with the current salt outlook.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just what we need with the current salt outlook.


Mark has salt....He has cornered the market


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I'd say take the high ground, but I'm quite cognizant of who I'm talking to...


Nothing to see here.....High ground is bizzie so not need to head thing way.......


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> It's sunny here....I'm Sure


It's pretty bright here too for 10 at night. Pretty good light show heading across the lake. Looks like the land of wooden shoes will get hit soon.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It's pretty bright here too for 10 at night. Pretty good light show heading across the lake. Looks like the land of wooden shoes will get hit soon.


they deserve it.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> they deserve it.....


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just what we need with the current salt outlook.


Colder the better...liquids work mulch better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, it rained...a lot. Officially around 4" the last couple days...not including since midnight.

Unfortunately I don't think it's going to help the beans or corn. A lot of sorry looking crops around here.


----------



## EWSplow

There's still a little drizzle here. 69* and it's not supposed to get much warmer today.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> View attachment 183391


Quit bragging


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Quit bragging
> View attachment 183392


What really sucks...is that's not even showing the 99.9% humidity in the temperature difference...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Quit bragging
> View attachment 183392


Temp is better, just wish we could lose the Congo humidity. Dewpoint is still a lovely 68°.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW, it rained...a lot. Officially around 4" the last couple days...not including since midnight.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think it's going to help the beans or corn. A lot of sorry looking crops around here.


Pfffffft, try a foot over the last few days here...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Pfffffft, try a foot over the last few days here...........


Is cheese water soluble???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Get out the Carhartt next...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Get out the Carhartt next...
> 
> View attachment 183394


Good thing the guy in Detoilet isn't working today...probably demand hot chocolate instead of his popcicles.


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> Get out the Carhartt next...
> 
> View attachment 183394


You get an alert to warn you of a "brief period of gusty winds"?


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> You get an alert to warn you of a "brief period of gusty winds"?


Yes wife too, she gets really po'd if I don't alert her...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing the guy in Detoilet isn't working today...probably demand hot chocolate instead of his popcicles.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing the guy in Detoilet isn't working today...probably demand hot chocolate instead of his popcicles.


Not working....Still getting paid....One question to you...Who's Smarter....A Yard Monkey or a Union Monkey???....Take your time...I'm sure a "witty" answer followed by a picture of a chimp is forthcoming


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Who's Smarter


I'm not the one that is at the doc's office finding out if he's going to get a pig's heart...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not the one that is at the doc's office finding out if he's going to get a pig's heart...


I'm asking for a silverback heart


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Quit bragging
> View attachment 183392


Wow your mileage sucks....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm asking for a silverback heart


Would be an improvement over no heart...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not the one that is at the doc's office finding out if he's going to get a pig's heart...


With a pig heart Todd would be Arnold?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> With a pig heart Todd would be Arnold?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Perfect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It stopped now...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not the one that is at the doc's office finding out if he's going to get a pig's heart...


 Oooooooou, brutalized.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm asking for a silverback heart


 My Attorney got a heart and lungs out of a 28 year old Women. Never looked so good. I will save you guys the trouble, nevermind.


----------



## EWSplow

Kinda chilly tonight. I might have to light the fire pit to have a beer on the patio.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Kinda chilly tonight. I might have to light the fire pit to have a beer on the patio.


 Whaaaaat, :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Whaaaaat, :laugh:


66*. Brrr.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 66*. Brrr.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently 63 with a low of 52, good sleeping weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently 63 with a low of 52, good sleeping weather.


We had 50° this morning, felt great.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got down to freezing temps just north of Wawa Canada last night. A guy said the moisture on his boat cover was ice.


----------



## cwren2472

Yeah, still freakin' 78 here and I'm going to be running the AC tonight. I hate all of you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cwren2472 said:


> Yeah, still freakin' 78 here and I'm going to be running the AC tonight. I hate all of you.


The windows are open here, it feels good finally. The low 80's the next few days.


----------



## cwren2472

been high 90s for the past three days but supposedly going to drop to the 70s tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## FredG

63* here now, 80* tomorrow leaving the AC on for now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Yeah, still freakin' 78 here and I'm going to be running the AC tonight. I hate all of you.


So I should send the snow globe back?


----------



## EWSplow

The weather forecast was spot on today. Forecast was rain ending by 10, then more late in the day. 
Well, it started raining at 10 and still is.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The weather forecast was spot on today. Forecast was rain ending by 10, then more late in the day.
> Well, it started raining at 10 and still is.


At least they got the 10 right.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like the people in Alaska are getting 8-12" tonight


----------



## EWSplow

The rain stopped. Now is just humid. 
Sweating like a hole in church.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like the people in Alaska are getting 8-12" tonight
> View attachment 183519


Bet you wish you were in Alaska....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like the people in Alaska are getting 8-12" tonight
> View attachment 183519


Heck yeah.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bet you wish you were in Alaska....


Lot of people probably getting plowed tonight. Not me though


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lot of people probably getting plowed tonight. Not me though


If your wife reads this, you might get-HAMMERED


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nasty storms keep rolling through....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Defcon 5

It can Stop now!!!!.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Nasty Storms rolling in...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Nasty Storms rolling in...
> View attachment 183592


Old photo... those mixers would be on job sites by 7am


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Old photo... those mixers would be on job sites by 7am


You are incorrect....Those are spares....Sitting in the Boneyard


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> You are incorrect....Those are spares....Sitting in the Boneyard


Why are you in the boneyard...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Stick to spraying crabgrass....


----------



## EWSplow

Heat index over 100 in detoilet today. Enjoy the sauna.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> Heat index over 100 in detoilet today. Enjoy the sauna.


It's a Dry Heat


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It's a Dry Heat


Not if your by the settling ponds. Feel the steam coming off them.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not if your by the settling ponds. Feel the steam coming off them.


The smell must be worse than a gas station egg salad sandwich.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Stick to spraying crabgrass....


Fall is broadleaf...


----------



## DeVries

Must be nice to be able to spray. Here we have a full ban on pesticides unless they are classified as invasive.
Enjoy it while it lasts, I'm sure the tree huggers in the U.S will eventually get their way.


----------



## Ajlawn1

DeVries said:


> Must be nice to be able to spray. Here we have a full ban on pesticides unless they are classified as invasive.
> Enjoy it while it lasts, I'm sure the tree huggers in the U.S will eventually get their way.


Yeah and sadly that is the one area where liquid works better then granular...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Surprised our resident bird watcher wasn't on top of this....

https://www-sfchronicle-com.cdn.amp...grow-as-starving-baby-birds-wash-13202022.php


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Surprised our resident bird watcher wasn't on top of this....
> 
> https://www-sfchronicle-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.sfchronicle.com/science/amp/El-Ni-o-fears-grow-as-starving-baby-birds-wash-13202022.php?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.sfchronicle.com/science/article/El-Ni-o-fears-grow-as-starving-baby-birds-wash-13202022.php


We have a resident bird watcher.

Btw it's humid out


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> We have a resident bird watcher.
> 
> Btw it's humid out


I think its over 100% humidity.


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> It's a Dry Heat





LapeerLandscape said:


> I think its over 100% humidity.


Semi arid?


----------



## EWSplow

Rained out again. The sunnier it got, the harder it rained.


----------



## BUFF

Mid 70’s today, supposed to be hi 40’s tonight.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Surprised our resident bird watcher wasn't on top of this....
> 
> https://www-sfchronicle-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.sfchronicle.com/science/amp/El-Ni-o-fears-grow-as-starving-baby-birds-wash-13202022.php?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.sfchronicle.com/science/article/El-Ni-o-fears-grow-as-starving-baby-birds-wash-13202022.php


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Mid 70's today, supposed to be hi 40's tonight.


----------



## EWSplow

How unusual, its raining.
I just wanna finish the exterior jobs we've got started. Annoying the sit out of me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's sunning here...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's sunning here...


If it would quit for a couple days, I could finish this dam ark.


----------



## Randall Ave

Its 87, sunny, and humid to death. But at least my wife said she was going to float in the pool this after noon. Yup, I'm blessed


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Its 87, sunny, and humid to death. But at least my wife said she was going to float in the pool this after noon. Yup, I'm blessed


You haven't posted any pics of her, but it sounds like she's hot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Its 87, sunny, and humid to death. But at least my wife said she was going to float in the pool this after noon. Yup, I'm blessed


That was us yesterday. It says its currently 91 with a little breeze and actually feels cooler than yesterday.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> You haven't posted any pics of her, but it sounds like she's hot.


Of course, she is. That's why she has to cool off in the pool.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> You haven't posted any pics of her, but it sounds like she's hot.


Dont say that, AJ will be cruising the area with his camera.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> That was us yesterday. It says its currently 91 with a little breeze and actually feels cooler than yesterday.


The heavy rain is 1/2 way across the lake. Looks like GR is in the bullseye.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont say that, AJ will be cruising the area with his camera.


Too late, already got pics


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too late, already got pics
> View attachment 183615


Be careful....Randall is old.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Be careful....Randall is old.


Are you worried about lack of blood to his heart due to the pic?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Are you worried about lack of blood to his heart due to the pic?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Of course, she is. That's why she has to cool off in the pool.


I just couldn't figure out a way to make it sound acceptable to Michael.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 183616


So you aren't the master of Markus' domain?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not since I was 8


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too late, already got pics
> View attachment 183615





Mark Oomkes said:


> Be careful....Randall is old.


Randall may be old, but she'll make him feel young again


----------



## BUFF

Not bad for so late in the afternoon... but it's been overcast most of the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto


Yeah from aboot 30 min ago.:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yeah from aboot 30 min ago.:hammerhead:


46 minutes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 46 minutes


And how many seconds.....keeper of time


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> View attachment 183628
> 
> 
> Not bad for so late in the afternoon... but it's been overcast most of the day.


65° three degrees shy of the best number on earth, 68


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> 65° three degrees shy of the best number on earth, 68


Don't tease Mark like that


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> 65° three degrees shy of the best number on earth, 68


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Theres a little thunder boomer and some rain going on outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Theres a little thunder boomer and some rain going on outside.


Where?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Outside :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Outside :hammerhead:


Are you sure???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure???


Yes I went out and checked.


----------



## BUFF

On the way home from Wyo yesterday I noticed quakey's, cottonwoods, willows and buck brush was turning yellow at around 7K feet and above.
Elk, Deer and Speedy goats are herding up for the rut and could see fresh snow on the peaks any day.


----------



## jomama45

Still raining here, it can stop any day now. After today's rain, we've topped 18" in the last 2 weeks. Kinda glad I got away from foundation repair/waterproofing years ago or I'd be running around like a 3 peckered billy goat right now............


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Still raining here, it can stop any day now. After today's rain, we've topped 18" in the last 2 weeks. Kinda glad I got away from foundation repair/waterproofing years ago or I'd be running around like a 3 peckered billy goat right now............


18" is aboot our annual moisture


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Still raining here, it can stop any day now. After today's rain, we've topped 18" in the last 2 weeks. Kinda glad I got away from foundation repair/waterproofing years ago or I'd be running around like a 3 peckered billy goat right now............


Speaking of goats, I have a couple parapets that need tuck pointing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Speaking of goats, I have a couple parapets that need tuck pointing.


Nevermind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Biblically EPIC rain in Alpena yesterday.

_Whoa! Call Noah! Look at that heavy rain! Alpena got 0.46" of rain in 8 minutes and over an inch of rain in 30 minutes. The final total for the day of 1.58" was a daily record rainfall total._

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/what-a-difference-in-10-minutes-/1422110373


----------



## BUFF

Kool....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Biblically EPIC rain in Alpena yesterday.
> 
> _Whoa! Call Noah! Look at that heavy rain! Alpena got 0.46" of rain in 8 minutes and over an inch of rain in 30 minutes. The final total for the day of 1.58" was a daily record rainfall total._
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/what-a-difference-in-10-minutes-/1422110373


A half inch in 8 minutes, yikes. You ever think of these numbers in terms of snowfall.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Kool....
> View attachment 183652


feed. You playing the let's see how far I can make it before I run out of gas game?


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Speaking of goats, I have a couple parapets that need tuck pointing.


I've been called a lot of things in my career, and I allow the majority of it to bounce right off. 3 things I can't tolerate though is being called a liar, a cheat, or a tuckpointer.........


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my career, and I allow the majority of it to bounce right off. 3 things I can't tolerate though is being called a liar, a cheat, or a tuckpointer.........


Is Tuckpointer the equivalent of Yard Monkey??


----------



## BossPlow2010

jomama45 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my career, and I allow the majority of it to bounce right off. 3 things I can't tolerate though is being called a liar, a cheat, or a tuckpointer.........





Defcon 5 said:


> Is Tuckpointer the equivalent of Yard Monkey??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my career, and I allow the majority of it to bounce right off. 3 things I can't tolerate though is being called a liar, a cheat, or a tuckpointer.........


You get pretty angry when I say you wear a cheese wheel on your head...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW...it HAS stopped now. Not great, but far better than we've had. 57° with a 54° dewpoint. 

I'll take it.


----------



## BUFF

It'll bee a little warm during the day but it'll be cooling oof nice at night


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like cows might start floating at the county fair this weekend...at least it's finally cooling down


----------



## Philbilly2

It has rained every day of the fair here so far...

Good news is it is keeping the crowds down. You won't catch me within 5 miles of the fairgrounds tomorrow...  The crowds get dumb on Saturday and Sunday.

I am cutting out early and pulling to boy out of daycare to go get some rides in before the crowds show up. Justin Moore pays tonight, so we might be leaving super early if the fairgrounds start getting full.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like cows might start floating at the county fair this weekend...at least it's finally cooling down
> View attachment 183683


Turds float long before cows.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Turds float long before cows.....


The turds, goats/sheep and small children are still floating from last night...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> The turds, goats/sheep and small children are still floating from last night...


So where did you end up after your float trip.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> So where did you end up after your float trip.....


I was already on higher ground...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> I was already on higher ground...


Riding the Merry go round eh....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Riding the Merry go round eh....


Kiddie ferris wheel! My daughter made height just fine. They made an exception for me.


----------



## BossPlow2010

A bit nipply out this morning but st least the mpg is going up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since when is 47 nippy?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Since when is 47 nippy?


Markus was doubling up on layers at 53


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Markus was doubling up on layers at 53


He's Kannadian.


----------



## BUFF

54* sunny no wind, should be a productive day in the killing fields...


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> View attachment 183726
> 
> 
> 54* sunny no wind, should be a productive day in the killing fields...


 Is that your new place in the back ground?


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Is that your new place in the back ground?


Uncle place


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter is here:

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/winter-starts-in-n-canadasiberia/1439037553


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is here:
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/winter-starts-in-n-canadasiberia/1439037553


Typical. Next it will be "Huge acorn crop. Be ready for horrific winter." Or "Woolybear spotted knitting a sweater. Ice age coming."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Typical. Next it will be "Huge acorn crop. Be ready for horrific winter." Or "Woolybear spotted knitting a sweater. Ice age coming."


Lmao


----------



## BossPlow2010

wee bit foggy out this morning


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> wee bit foggy out this morning


Where???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> wee bit foggy out this morning


Is it???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it???


He lives on an island in the middle of the Detoilet River....It's always foggy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Where???


Here....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here....


Not Here....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it???


is


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Not Here....


You sure?


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> You sure?
> View attachment 183861


file fog


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> You sure?
> View attachment 183861


Vaping in your garage again....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You sure?
> View attachment 183861


Up in smoke???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Up in smoke???


Probably not the good kind.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Probably not the good kind.


It's a picture of the sky


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's a picture of the sky


Prove it...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Prove it...


Look on the lower right corner, there's a wire running through the picture.


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's a picture of the sky


How stupid do you think we are? I can see the sky right above me and that obviously isnt it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter is here...

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/fall-colors-and-early-season-snow/1442341515


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Look on the lower right corner, there's a wire running through the picture.


Looks like a guy wire or whatever they're called.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is here...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/fall-colors-and-early-season-snow/1442341515


I like the reporting that implies that the weather systems in Barrow, Alaska and Grand Rapids are somehow related. They are both located on planet Earth and all.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is here...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/fall-colors-and-early-season-snow/1442341515


Bird feeder pictures???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Bird feeder pictures???


Where???


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Look on the lower right corner, there's a wire running through the picture.


 Whats the wire for to clean your pipe? :laugh:


----------



## FredG

LMAO


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183865


I need your defibrillator......I need one of those bird feeders immediately if not sooner.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need your defibrillator......I need one of those bird feeders immediately if not sooner.


Your new favorite store has them.....TSC


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> You sure?
> View attachment 183861


Looks like Boulder at 4:20pm


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Your new favorite store has them.....TSC


 Now you know what to get Oomkes for X- Mass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Your new favorite store has them.....TSC


Do they?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do they?


TSC? Need to get you into a Rural King down in Niles... Mo better...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> TSC? Need to get you into a Rural King down in Niles... Mo better...


If you say so....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> TSC? Need to get you into a Rural King down in Niles... Mo better...


Too close to Jortsville, Indiana...


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Now you know what to get Oomkes for X- Mass.


I don't celebrate Christmas


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too close to Jortsville, Indiana...


Is Jortsville right down the road from Woodtick Common ???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is Jortsville right down the road from Woodtick Common ???


Yes...just up the street from the village of Hoser.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so....


Yes I did...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Too close to Jortsville, Indiana...


Keep the draw bridge up for another 2 hrs...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas


That's nice...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas


 I forgot, my bad.


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> I forgot, my bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183870


Sure...and the expired gas station egg salad samich was kosher.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...and the expired gas station egg salad samich was kosher.


Yes it was....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes it was....


What about the pork at Slow's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is the "King of Beers" kosher?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is the "King of Beers" kosher?


I guess that would depend on the horse that produced it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What about the pork at Slow's?


Who said I ate pork there???


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is the "King of Beers" kosher?


 Ya okay, how many eat kosher? I got to say I don't know any, not even a good pastrami joint in the City.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is the "King of Beers" kosher?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Who said I ate pork there???


Not I...just asking.



Defcon 5 said:


> Yes


If you say so...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes


 Your right brewed and bottled from the waters of the St Louis river.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...and the expired gas station egg salad samich was kosher.


 Keep talking about egg salad might have to visit the porcelain. :laugh:


----------



## Aerospace Eng

FredG said:


> Ya okay, how many eat kosher? I got to say I don't know any, not even a good pastrami joint in the City.


Speaking as a ***** (in the strict-non-pejorative sense) who has spent a bunch of time arguing such Kashrut esoterica as whether cheese has to be rennetless to truly be kosher, and who kept a semi-Kosher kitchen (separate plates and pots and pans)for a while when most of my friends were conservative or orthodox....

Kosher is easy. Just look for a Hechsher acceptable to you on the products you buy, avoid shellfish, and keep meat and milk separate. It might be a little tough finding kosher meats in some communities.

Glatt Kosher is more difficult.

I'll also be nitpicky and point out that the suggestion was what Defcon should get Oomkes for Christmas, so Defcon's faith should be irrelevant. I have bought many friends gifts for Hanukkah, or gifts for their childrens' bar- or bat-mitzvahs.

Enough procrastination for me....back to writing a report


----------



## cwren2472

I've been told that a nice snow globe is an acceptable gift in all faiths


----------



## FredG

Aerospace Eng said:


> Speaking as a ***** (in the strict-non-pejorative sense) who has spent a bunch of time arguing such Kashrut esoterica as whether cheese has to be rennetless to truly be kosher, and who kept a semi-Kosher kitchen (separate plates and pots and pans)for a while when most of my friends were conservative or orthodox....
> 
> Kosher is easy. Just look for a Hechsher acceptable to you on the products you buy, avoid shellfish, and keep meat and milk separate. It might be a little tough finding kosher meats in some communities.
> 
> Glatt Kosher is more difficult.
> 
> I'll also be nitpicky and point out that the suggestion was what Defcon should get Oomkes for Christmas, so Defcon's faith should be irrelevant. I have bought many friends gifts for Hanukkah, or gifts for their childrens' bar- or bat-mitzvahs.
> 
> Enough procrastination for me....back to writing a report


Wow, To heavy for me, did I insult you? Not intentional if so. Furthermore I'm not procrastinating. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472

FredG said:


> Wow, To heavy for me, did I insult you? Not intentional if so. Furthermore I'm not procrastinating. :laugh:


He said that HE was procrastinating (i.e. had a report to finish)

And I don't think there was anything in there that implied he was insulted


----------



## Aerospace Eng

No, I'm not insulted at all. 

I have been procrastinating on a report I have to write, and just figured I would throw some random facts in from the peanut gallery.


----------



## cwren2472

FredG said:


> Furthermore I'm not procrastinating. :laugh:


You have to have work you plan to do to be classified as procrastinating


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> I've been told that a nice snow globe is an acceptable gift in all faiths


If I had feelings I would have been offended.


----------



## EWSplow

Aerospace Eng said:


> No, I'm not insulted at all.
> 
> I have been procrastinating on a report I have to write, and just figured I would throw some random facts in from the peanut gallery.


Always here to help.


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> He said that HE was procrastinating (i.e. had a report to finish)
> 
> And I don't think there was anything in there that implied he was insulted


 Okay Dr Phil. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> You have to have work you plan to do to be classified as procrastinating


 Ya okay, I assume your wide open? :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472

FredG said:


> Ya okay, I assume your wide open? :laugh:


I'm bizzie


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Ya okay, I assume your wide open? :laugh:


Nevermind...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

cwren2472 said:


> You have to have work you plan to do to be classified as procrastinating


He has lots of work...holding a barstool down is a full time job if you do it right...

Why there would be procrastination doing that, I'm not sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My daughter got a picture from a friend in Edmonton yesterday...had aboot an inch on the grassy areas. Of snow. 

Yes, it snows in Kannada.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> My daughter got a picture from a friend in Edmonton yesterday...had aboot an inch on the grassy areas. Of snow.
> 
> Yes, it snows in Kannada.


that's nice...
Is she interning at a weed grower?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> My daughter got a picture from a friend in Edmonton yesterday...had aboot an inch on the grassy areas. Of snow.
> 
> Yes, it snows in Kannada.


Some guy who has skin in the game posted pictures 2


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never heard of him...


----------



## Defcon 5

Does have skin in the game??......Pretty sure he sells skin


----------



## BossPlow2010

BossPlow2010 said:


> Some guy who has *skin in the game* posted pictures 2
> View attachment 183965





Defcon 5 said:


> Does have skin in the game?? skin


Golly I don't know :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...










Supposedly a high of 66° on Saturday. I hope we don't see 70 for the rest of the year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly a high of 66° on Saturday. I hope we don't see 70 for the rest of the year.


So just curious what does that lovely bar graph represent....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So just curious what does that lovely bar graph represent....


Me too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So just curious what does that lovely bar graph represent....


Nothing...

(number of 90° days)

I thought it said it on there...shows what I know. :hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly a high of 66° on Saturday. I hope we don't see 70 for the rest of the year.


I'm still using my pool daily but it looks like Thursday or Friday will be the last of it, the cold nights are coming.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Me too.


Get your own hashtag...I've seen you, no one is going to sexually harass you.


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> So just curious what does that lovely bar graph represent....


He was just hoping you'd beg to find out


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm still using my pool daily but it looks like Thursday or Friday will be the last of it, the cold nights are coming.


 Good, shut it down. Like to be out of the dirt by Nov 1.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get your own hashtag...I've seen you, no one is going to sexually harass you.


 What you trying to say? Nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

It hit 90 here yesterday.
Watching darkness and lightning roll by to the west. No rain here yet, but its coming.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get your own hashtag...I've seen you, no one is going to sexually harass you.


But I have been. Its just that none of them have been nominated for supreme court judge for me to write a letter about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> But I have been. Its just that none of them have been nominated for supreme court judge for me to write a letter about it.


Understood...make sure you remember none of the details. Or witnesses...and change the story a couple times as well.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...make sure you remember none of the details. Or witnesses...and change the story a couple times as well.


You forgot to add: "and wait 30 years before saying something"


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...


Not here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not here.


Not here either.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183994


Nice selfie!


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s raining..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not here....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183994


I cant figure which of the 2 photos are a selfie.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice selfie!


Thank You...I take pride in my grooming


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The latest from the Weather Channel and Hurricane Florence:


----------



## BUFF

Pretty cool sunrise


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s raining here now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.iceagenow.info/already-the-snowiest-september-on-record-in-edmonton-more-on-the-way/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It's raining here now....


Is not


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is not


Is Too.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The sky is angry, another turd floater is underway, lightninining and thundering.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sky is angry, another turd floater is underway, lightninining and thundering.


More coming across the pond.
I think we're up 6" for the year so far and 2" for the month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> More coming across the pond.
> I think we're up 6" for the year so far and 2" for the month.


We were right on for the month, I think 5" above for the year.

Pretty sure we got at least 2" from that last one.


----------



## EWSplow

The rain stopped here. Now its getting warm. I think this is the last warm day, then high in the 60s tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The rain stopped here. Now its getting warm. I think this is the last warm day, then high in the 60s tomorrow.


Hallelujah!


----------



## BUFF

Cool, cloudy and wet air, not a great weather day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Maybe one more day in the pool then its done.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe one more day in the pool then its done.


Isn't it raining? I guess you can't get any wetter


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Isn't it raining? I guess you can't get any wetter


Yes it is, I was hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe one more day in the pool then its done.


I'm sure the neighbors will be appreciative...not seeing you in your speedo anymore.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sure the neighbors will be appreciative...not seeing you in your speedo anymore.


But then its hot tub season...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> But then its hot tub season...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> But then its hot tub season...


Don't be afraid if your neighbors are speedo shaming you, Mark's getting a pond installed that I'm sure he'll let you use


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't be afraid if your neighbors are speedo shaming you, Mark's getting a pond installed that I'm sure he'll let you use


----------



## BossPlow2010

I see


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do you???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I see


I thought he was my friend. I was even going to bring my own soap.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought he was my friend. I was even going to bring my own soap.


Now you know how Todd feels.
Guy on the West side always pick on east sliders.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you???


Maybe


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now it's raining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now it's raining.


Not here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Partly sunning here.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Partly sunning here.


Is it ???????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it ???????


Its always sunning when I'm around.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That was some seriously epic rain...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Partly sunning here.


Partly cloudy here


----------



## EWSplow

No sign of that cold front yet .
Had the AC off and was cooking .


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark?!?!?!?!?!.....Take cover...Tsunamis on Lake Michigan today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark?!?!?!?!?!.....Take cover...Tsunamis on Lake Michigan today....


Can't happen...HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE mum day today. I'll be making copious amounts of trips with my 6' box truck. That's working smarter.

Nice light show...and it can stop now.


----------



## Defcon 5

Can you plant Mums in the rain??


----------



## Ajlawn1

He's got people to cover that....


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> That was some seriously epic rain...
> 
> View attachment 184052


 I would assume you were at Willies. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> I would assume you were at Willies. :laugh:


Lol... No post office is next door...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lol... No post office is next door...


 Just thinking that will be a good name for your real estate biz, draw lots of attention. Homes By Willie. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 184059


I was informed this is impossible. Only up and down.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was informed this is impossible. Only up and down.


I don't recall that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that


I didn't say you said it...interesting that you claim to know nothing about it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't say you said it...interesting that you claim to know nothing about it.


Are you sure??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you sure??


About what?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was informed this is impossible. Only up and down.


It rains and snows sideways all the time


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It rains and snows sideways all the time


I can see how when you're passed out on the lawn, it appears that way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It rains and snows sideways all the time


Take it up with the silverback...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it up with the silverback...


I'm Bizzie


----------



## Ajlawn1

Setting up for a meeting?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Setting up for a meeting?


No...Golfing....Mind your own bobber


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> No...Golfing....Mind your own bobber


Don't you get tired of being schooled by your wife...?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Bizzie


Thank goodness, just spent 3days with a guy from Meatchicken and I've had enough of foreigners for the week.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't you get tired of being schooled by your wife...?


Not at all....Her wins are my wins in the long run


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Thank goodness, just spent 3days with a guy from Meatchicken and I've had enough of foreigners for the week.


Redacted


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Thank goodness, just spent 3days with a guy from Meatchicken and I've had enough of foreigners for the week.


What part of Meatchicken??....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Not at all....Her wins are my wins in the long run


Soooo what you're saying is this is just another game you have no skin in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What part of Meatchicken??....


The part that doesn't suck the life out of the rest of the state.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Soooo what you're saying is this is just another game you have no skin in...


Sure


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> The part that doesn't suck the life out of the rest of the state.


Lapeer????


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> What part of Meatchicken??....


Between GR and Kazoo.
Got a guy coming in on Tuesday for the week that's from Ct, not looking forward to hearing his BS.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Between GR and Kazoo.
> Got a guy coming in on Tuesday for the week that's from Ct, not looking forward to hearing his BS.


No wonder why your worn out....Spending three days with Birdseed would wear anyone out


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Lapeer????


Hey now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No wonder why your worn out....Spending three days with Birdseed would wear anyone out


Teaching him his people skills class no doubt...


----------



## EWSplow

66 degrees with a breeze. I think think that cold front rolled in. Turned off the AC in my truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Redacted


Now you sound like a democrat...


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> Now you sound like a democrat...


I actually have no political affiliation whatsoever.
There's thing republicans have done that I favor, there's things Democrats have done that I've favored (the list is shorter than republican things I favor)
And although it's no ones business but mine, I actually didn't even vote for presidential candidates in the last election because I didn't like either candidate.
I don't go home after work and watch cnn or Fox News. I either do bids, invoices or plowsite, and fall asleep to Walker Texas Ranger.
I know you're just joshing me, but just wanted to get the out and nothing against you


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> I actually have no political affiliation whatsoever.
> There's thing republicans have done that I favor, there's things Democrats have done that I've favored (the list is shorter than republican things I favor)
> And although it's no ones business but mine, I actually didn't even vote for presidential candidates in the last election because I didn't like either candidate.
> I don't go home after work and watch cnn or Fox News. I either do bids, invoices or plowsite, and fall asleep to Walker Texas Ranger.
> I know you're just joshing me, but just wanted to get the out and nothing against you


Yeah, I was just giving you a little bit of a hard time.

And for the record, I see it the same as you. Although I did vote for The Donald, mainly because I viewed it as a vote against Billary, not really because I supported him completely.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I actually have no political affiliation whatsoever.
> There's thing republicans have done that I favor, there's things Democrats have done that I've favored (the list is shorter than republican things I favor)
> And although it's no ones business but mine, I actually didn't even vote for presidential candidates in the last election because I didn't like either candidate.
> I don't go home after work and watch cnn or Fox News. I either do bids, invoices or plowsite, and fall asleep to Walker Texas Ranger.
> I know you're just joshing me, but just wanted to get the out and nothing against you


Are Walker and Texas Ranger your kids...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are Walker and Texas Ranger your kids...?


No I drop the kids off at the pool every morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

Brrrrrr....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brrrrrr....


Brrrrrrrrright eyed and buuuuuushytailed....!


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brrrrrr....


It is a bit chilly this morning.....Atleast Oomkes can bust out his fur lined speedo while he plants Mums this morning.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mums are planted...what a beautiful autumnal morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And BTW...don't be a hater just because my heart functions properly and I don't wear lines Carhartts as soon as it hits 60°.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And BTW...don't be a hater just because my heart functions properly and I don't wear lines Carhartts as soon as it hits 60°.


When the correct size Baboon heart comes in my circulation will be back to normal


----------



## BUFF

41* and clear sky’s 
Had the hole house fan running most the night and it was 46* inside my house at 5am.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> 41* and clear sky's
> Had the hole house fan running most the night and it was 46* inside my house at 5am.


 This is a beautiful thing, No?


----------



## EWSplow

49 and overcast. Light north breeze.
High of 62 today. The warmer by the lake season started today.


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> This is a beautiful thing, No?


It's awesome and overdue. We typically have had our first freeze by know and some years snow on the front range by now.


----------



## FredG

I got a long sleeve or sweat shirt with me but I have not gave up the shorts yet.


----------



## FredG

Suppose to have a lot of snow from what I been reading, then again I heard this before with light snow amounts.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Suppose to have a lot of snow from what I been reading, then again I heard this before with light snow amounts.


If you read it on the interweb, its 100% true.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fred in jorts and his union suit underneath...

45° by my place, it was a bit to get used to after 4 months of Amazon/Congo/Borneo type weather.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fred in jorts and his union suit underneath...
> 
> 45° by my place, it was a bit to get used to after 4 months of Amazon/Congo/Borneo type weather.


 Jorts yes, Union suit no. Don't like the jungle weather? Ditto glad to see it go.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Not sure why light truck and cars need their own sign but seen these in wayne county


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its Wayne County...home of Defcon...no further explanation required.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its Wayne County...home of Defcon...no further explanation required.


Your point????


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Your point????


 Just a guess, I think he's implying anybody from Wayne county Meatchicken is a :terribletowel::laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Just a guess, I think he's implying anybody from Wayne county Meatchicken is a :terribletowel::laugh:


I know what he is implying.....Just hoping he would call me a silverback Blooming Moron


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> Just a guess, I think he's implying anybody from Wayne county Meatchicken is a :terribletowel::laugh:


All the buffoonery blows over from Milwaukee, picks up more buffoonery in Grand Rapids and settles right around here


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its Wayne County...home of Defcon...no further explanation required.


....and MEEEEEEEEEEeeeee


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> ....and MEEEEEEEEEEeeeee


Who are YOOOOOOOuuuu???

PS What year and color is the Jeep you're selling?


----------



## TheXpress2002




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone is into the bourbon...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> ....and MEEEEEEEEEEeeeee


Are you part of the Me Too movement


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you part of the Me Too movement


U 2 Huh.


----------



## TheXpress2002

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you part of the Me Too movement


No, but found Defcon working hard this morning on the I-696 road project.

They are moving right along.


----------



## Ajlawn1

TheXpress2002 said:


> No, but found Defcon working hard this morning on the I-696 road project.
> 
> They are moving right along.
> 
> View attachment 184135


I really like this guy....


----------



## Defcon 5

Wow....Comes back and starts insulting me...Should I post the Mani-Pedi pictures that you sent out??


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I really like this guy....


You would be the only one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I really like this guy....


You wouldn't if he had your number...but he is selling a Jeep.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Comes back and starts insulting me...Should I post the Mani-Pedi pictures that you sent out??


 Yes!


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Comes back and starts insulting me...Should I post the Mani-Pedi pictures that you sent out??


Should I move on to Oooommmkes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Yes!


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you part of the Me Too movement


We get one fingered selfies from him regularly...he's less likely to be sexually harassed than you...much less. At least by women.


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Yes!


NO!!!!!!!!!!! after 4 weeks of seeint the pic the night terrors stopped aboot a week ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

TheXpress2002 said:


> No, but found Defcon working hard this morning on the I-696 road project.
> 
> They are moving right along.
> 
> View attachment 184135


Cant tell which one is him without a bud and a smoke in his hand.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cant tell which one is him without a bud and a smoke in his hand.


Looking like something out of the Conair movie. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cant tell which one is him without a bud and a smoke in his hand.


He's changed after the grabbers.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's changed after the grabbers.


That's the funniest thing I've heard all day, week, maybe the month.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's changed after the grabbers.


Time to change my number once again


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Time to change my number once again


No wonder you haven't been answering when I've franticly bend calling


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Comes back and starts insulting me...Should I post the Mani-Pedi pictures that you sent out??


Why are you so bitter and jealous that I take care of my hands and feet? Maybe you should read my book on working smarter not harder and taking care of yourself. I'll give you a signed copy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

TheXpress2002 said:


> Why are you so bitter and jealous that I take care of my hands and feet? Maybe you should read my book on working smarter not harder and taking care of yourself. I'll give you a signed copy.


Geez he always says that bitter jealous crap... And work smarter not harder... So he must get it from you...? I knew he didn't come up with it on his own...


----------



## TheXpress2002

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez he always says that bitter jealous crap... And work smarter not harder... So he must get it from you...? I knew he didn't come up with it on his own...


I'm surely his idol.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez he always says that bitter jealous crap... And work smarter not harder... So he must get it from you...? I knew he didn't come up with it on his own...


I have plenty of original material....Most of it Oomkes takes credit for...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'm surely his idol.


I'm amazed you're sober enough to log in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have plenty of original material....Most of it Oomkes takes credit for...


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> I'm surely his idol.


You need to put the Bourbon down...Or the kids are gonna be putting daddy in bed the earliest they ever have


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


K


----------



## TheXpress2002

Defcon 5 said:


> You need to put the Bourbon down...Or the kids are gonna be putting daddy in bed the earliest they ever have


I thought we were watching golf today


----------



## John_DeereGreen




----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> View attachment 184136


Cutting on Devcon is on topic for any thread Michael....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> View attachment 184136


You should check which forum this thread is in...


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002 said:


> I thought we were watching golf today


Ellen not on, on Saturdays


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ellen not on, on Saturdays


Not according to my DVR


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fall has arrived...42° this morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

Will look like this sooner than you think.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ryan's kids snapped this picture of dad last night....They left him there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wonder if the smell of burning hair woke him up...


----------



## Randall Ave

Is that a new style fire pit.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Is that a new style fire pit.


Yes.....It's a Meatchicken Fire pit


----------



## EWSplow

65 and drizzle here. Feels like fall. Unfortunately, it's a little late, the trees are draught stressed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Biblical rain again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Biblical rain again...


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


----------



## BUFF

Finally hit 40*


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Going to have to build an ark soon if this rain doesn't quit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Here.


Not here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kind of sticky out again...not liking it.


----------



## DeVries

Guess that's why your back in your office on plowsite eh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Guess that's why your back in your office on plowsite eh?


Too stubborn to turn the A\C on though.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not here...


Funny


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too stubborn to turn the A\C on though.


got 62* and full sun.
Mtns got a little snow last night and some ski areas are making snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice..


----------



## EWSplow

70 and rain here. Looks like its heading toward Non-SE Meatchicken


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 70 and rain here. Looks like its heading toward Non-SE Meatchicken


Agreed


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like some rain coming


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 184258
> 
> 
> Looks like some rain coming


Did the island sink??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Did the island sink??


Sure


----------



## Defcon 5

Epic storms last night!!!....Tornados and 3” of rain...It was Diabolical


----------



## Defcon 5

It was very touching that my “buddy’s” Mark and Ryan were texting to make sure I was ok....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It was very touching that my "buddy's" Mark and Ryan were texting to make sure I was ok....


I was concerned about the Locke and the gulf simulator...not you.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was concerned about the Locke and the gulf simulator...not you.


Understood.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic storms last night!!!....Tornados and 3" of rain...It was Diabolical


Part of the island has elevation to overcome and they have pumps for sewage, Well, pumps lost power and the generators couldn't kick in because the primaries fell on the pump.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Part of the island has elevation to overcome and they have pumps for sewage, Well, pumps lost power and the generators couldn't kick in because the primaries fell on the pump.


So the place is now a **** hole.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So the place is now a *** hole.


That was a crappy joke


----------



## Defcon 5

A tad chilly this morning. 46 degrees....It can Stop now!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Same. I can see my breath... And yes I can...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> A tad chilly this morning. 46 degrees....It can Stop now!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 184294


You work at Subway now???....I guess that's a step up from being a Yard Monkey


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same. I can see my breath... And yes I can...


Maybe try brushing your teeth or tooth which ever applies


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe try brushing your teeth or tooth which ever applies


You so funny I can't stop laughing...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You so funny I can't stop laughing...


Nice selfie....Keep up the good work


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> A tad chilly this morning. 46 degrees....It can Stop now!!!


Gong swimming in the quarry today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You work at Subway now???....I guess that's a step up from being a Yard Monkey


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice selfie....Keep up the good work


I would say the face pic matches the jorts pic.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL

https://www.mlive.com/weather/index...s_winter_forecast_has.html#incart_river_index


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index...s_winter_forecast_has.html#incart_river_index


First salting Holloween ....Nevermind...Ground temperature will be to warm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> First salting Holloween ....Nevermind...Ground temperature will be to warm


Only downriver...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only downriver...


What's Downriver??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What's Downriver??


Heck if I know...


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> What's Downriver??


Typically a lake or ocean...


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Typically a lake or ocean...


Thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up...


He was just trying to be nice so you wouldn't have to bug your daughter at school again...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> He was just trying to be nice so you wouldn't have to bug your daughter at school again...


Thanks for clearing that up ...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up ...


----------



## EWSplow

It's raining lightly. Hope it holds off cause I'm grill'n


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not here...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not here...


Might be later. No idea which dyrection it moving. Bizzie grilling and beering, or I'd look at the radar.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index...s_winter_forecast_has.html#incart_river_index


So basically hes saying its gonna get real cold with a couple warm spells along the way and a possible polar vortex due to el nino thats kind of a degenerate. Got it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> So basically hes saying its gonna get real cold with a couple warm spells along the way and a possible polar vortex due to el nino thats kind of a degenerate. Got it.


Sure


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> So basically hes saying its gonna get real cold with a couple warm spells along the way and a possible polar vortex due to el nino thats kind of a degenerate. Got it.


Did he mention traverse city would get more snow than grand Rapids? That's my forecast for meatchicken.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Did he mention traverse city would get more snow than grand Rapids? That's my forecast for meatchicken.


 Youre now an official meatchicken meteorologist.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Youre now an official meatchicken meteorologist.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

Did someone say Polar Vortex???....It can stop now!!...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Did someone say Polar Vortex???....It can stop now!!...


No, 80 next week....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, 80 next week....


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 184320


That's nice...not here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

He's just hoping to keep wearing his jorts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's just hoping to keep wearing his jorts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's just hoping to keep wearing his jorts.


30 or 90 jorts look good in any weather...

Polar Vortex is officially here...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> 30 or 90 jorts look good in any weather...
> 
> Polar Vortex is officially here...
> 
> View attachment 184365


43 here by the lake. I_ think its in the 30s inland.
If you start wearing jeans now, you'll have new jorts come spring._


----------



## Mark Oomkes

38° here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On my drive in to the shop this morning I saw frost on a few roofs, looked at the truck temp ant it was 36.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> 30 or 90 jorts look good in any weather...
> 
> Polar Vortex is officially here...
> 
> View attachment 184365


Ford with a check engine light...not something that's very common


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> On my drive in to the shop this morning I saw frost on a few roofs, looked at the truck temp ant it was 36.


Are you sure??....How much Fireball did you drink last night??


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ford with a check engine light...not something that's very common


Tire pressure...



LapeerLandscape said:


> On my drive in to the shop this morning I saw frost on a few roofs, looked at the truck temp ant it was 36.


Somebody still running their AC last night....?


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ford with a check engine light...not something that's very common


 I give up on engine lights on my Furds. Have it repaired and the light comes back on. The bulb will blow out before I worry about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> On my drive in to the shop this morning I saw frost on a few roofs, looked at the truck temp ant it was 36.


Saw some on roofs and grass.


----------



## FredG

50* here and it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 30 or 90 jorts look good in any weather...
> 
> Polar Vortex is officially here...
> 
> View attachment 184365


So you're wearing insulated jorts???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're wearing insulated jorts???


Probably wearing his red longjohns under them.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're wearing insulated jorts???


No need to go there.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> No need to go there.


 Ya okay, what are you now.  :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Ya okay, what are you now.  :laugh:


I haven't been scolded in weeks


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're wearing insulated jorts???


I'm doubled up....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm doubled up....
> 
> View attachment 184366


Dislike!


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably wearing his red longjohns under them.


:hammerhead:



Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm doubled up....
> 
> View attachment 184366


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably wearing his red longjohns under them.


Jorts and a wife beater over his red union suit...wouldn't surprise me, he is from Hoosierland.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm doubled up....
> 
> View attachment 184366


Well that put an ugly vision in my head.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Well that put an ugly vision in my head.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 184377
> View attachment 184377


file foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> file foto


Is it???


----------



## BUFF

Oktoberfest weather today.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Oktoberfest weather today.Thumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 184378


Better when she's your bartender.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto...


maybe but I have better files........:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Better when she's your bartender.
> View attachment 184379


I don't go to places that serve that kind of swill...... Maybe I'll rethink that....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> I don't go to places that serve that kind of swill...... Maybe I'll rethink that....


I wouldn't either, but did you notice, as soon as that picture was posted, activity in this thread sky rocketed, and now everyone's logged off...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> I don't go to places that serve that kind of swill...... Maybe I'll rethink that....


I used to, it was the morning after that was the problem.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> I used to, it was the morning after that was the problem.


They have a pill you can take now Randall


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> They have a pill you can take now Randall


No, other issues that can't be posted here, I value my life.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> No, other issues that can't be posted here, I value my life.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


>


You found my selfie


----------



## EWSplow

1-3 " of rain in the next 36 hours. Looks like Milwaukee east to non-SE meatchicken right in the middle of it.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> 1-3 " of rain in the next 36 hours. Looks like Milwaukee east to non-SE meatchicken right in the middle of it.


 I hope it stays over there. I'm a little behind, Winter can shut us down shortly might of took a little to much. :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...

And lightninginging...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's reigning in my work flow too...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...
> 
> And lightninginging...


----------



## FredG

I'm taking one more small grading job because I have too. Two big apartment complexes that give me everything. They take bids for the board but I still get it all. Other than that I'm done, I got one I can't finish this year unless we do something different.

I bid it for 12 weeks work my part concrete is subbed out. Figured I could do it in 8 weeks. Might be my little excavator may be slowing me down, did not want to rent a bigger one. I'm going to switch operators and see if I can get more volume. If that don't work I will need a bigger machine.

This GC gives me little notice, could of thought it out better with a little more notice.


----------



## FredG

Every freaken time Meatchicken gets rain it finds it's way over here. It is now starting to rain.


----------



## cwren2472

My wife just texted me this photo. First call for snow for New England. I better get comfortable near my phone for the plow sales calls today.


----------



## Defcon 5

cwren2472 said:


> My wife just texted me this photo. First call for snow for New England. I better get comfortable near my phone for the plow sales calls today.
> 
> View attachment 184435


Better order more Back Pros....They are gonna be flying off the shelf


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...
> 
> And lightninginging...


Good thing it is! I thought it was never going to rain again.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good thing it is! I thought it was never going to rain again.


It can stop now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


>


Are you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now....


Can it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can it?


Yes it can.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes it can.....


Where?


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now....


It isn't going to. The heavy stuff is yet to come.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


How many of your 20k posts consist of less than 3 words?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> How many of your 20k posts consist of less than 3 words?


A lot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It isn't going to. The heavy stuff is yet to come.


Heavy water? H3O?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heavy water? H3O?


Yes, from the 2 nuke power plants on this side of the pond.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Yes, from the 2 nuke power plants on this side of the pond.


Understood...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Here, there and down yonder


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here, there and down yonder river


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Opening day for bow season here in Meatchicken...something about sitting in a tree during a thunderstorm kept me from going out this morning.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Opening day for bow season here in Meatchicken...something about sitting in a tree during a thunderstorm kept me from going out this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Was planning on putting siding on the wardens wood shop next week and may have to rethink that due to possible snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Was planning on putting siding on the wardens wood shop next week and may have to rethink that due to possible snow.
> View attachment 184448


You can't work in the snow?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You can't work in the snow?


Not this type of work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not this type of work.


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Yes I did.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yes I did.


I know you did...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know you did...


Then we can move on......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Then we can move on......


Can we?


----------



## EWSplow

Lake behind the shop today. Gotta get a drain through the lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Lake behind the shop today. Gotta get a drain through the lot.
> View attachment 184450
> View attachment 184450


Lake Cheesewheel Head???


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Lake behind the shop today. Gotta get a drain through the lot.
> View attachment 184450
> View attachment 184450


Better call Circus Master...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Better call Circus Master...


Old mop would be there in a jiffy....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake Cheesewheel Head???


Thumbs Up. I'm looking for fingerlings to stock it.
Maybe a skid with floatation too.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Thumbs Up. I'm looking for fingerlings to stock it.
> Maybe a skid with floatation too.


Ya shoulda thrown a few fishen bobber out there.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Lake behind the shop today. Gotta get a drain through the lot.
> View attachment 184450
> View attachment 184450


A drain? You might want to get a dock. Does it always flood like that??


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> A drain? You might want to get a dock. Does it always flood like that??


Only after a couple inches of rain at once. Haven't seen it flood in months. There's really no easy way to deal with it. If its raised, the shops flood. A drain needs to go through the lot behind the fence. It's not my lot and neither is the other one. Most of it is high and dry. It was a lawn until last fall. There's almost 2' of stone, gravel and recycled asphalt in it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't leave your plows down overnight...


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Don't leave your plows down overnight...


I don't park back there. The plow trucks are on higher ground


----------



## BossPlow2010

[/QUOTE]


EWSplow said:


> Only after a couple inches of rain at once. Haven't seen it flood in months. There's really no easy way to deal with it. If its raised, the shops flood. A drain needs to go through the lot behind the fence. It's not my lot and neither is the other one. Most of it is high and dry. It was a lawn until last fall. There's almost 2' of stone, gravel and recycled asphalt in it.


Seems rare for it to flood, but you could put a 24" corrugated pipe in the ground, put a sump with a float switch on it and pump it to a drain


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seems rare for it to flood, but you could put a 24" corrugated pipe in the ground, put a sump with a float switch on it and pump it to a drain


Doesn't sound like he has a storm sewer on the property to do so with...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good thing it rained again, it was getting a bit arid...


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Lake behind the shop today. Gotta get a drain through the lot.
> View attachment 184450
> View attachment 184450


 You Think???


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> You Think???


I would consider it a pool, waterhole or maybe even a pond but no where close to a lake....


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Only after a couple inches of rain at once. Haven't seen it flood in months. There's really no easy way to deal with it. If its raised, the shops flood. A drain needs to go through the lot behind the fence. It's not my lot and neither is the other one. Most of it is high and dry. It was a lawn until last fall. There's almost 2' of stone, gravel and recycled asphalt in it.


 Simple fix, dig a hole stick a catch basin in and run your pipe with a little fall.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I would consider it a pool, waterhole or maybe even a pond but no where close to a lake....


For the sake of all of us, please don't show up in your spedo


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I would consider it a pool, waterhole or maybe even a pond but no where close to a lake....


 Whatever you want to call it, it needs repair.


----------



## FredG

Better hope no geese or ducks visit. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> For the sake of all of us, please don't show up in your spedo


Is that like a reverse psychology thing you use at the Adams apple too...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that like a reverse psychology thing you use at the Adams apple too...?


Lol. 
Zing...
No I don't go there


----------



## FredG

The rain better back off here, otherwise may look like EWS place in spots. Phone will ring pretty soon my Daughter needs a little under drain got a little water in the basement have not had time to get to it. Then the Warden will call because she will complain to her.

Just seen a Patron bottle float by in the gutter. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that like a reverse psychology thing you use at the Adams apple too...?


 Raining over there? Probably working at the Empire? No.


----------



## FredG

Well at least the taverns will have a money making day. I know I can't do nothing in this.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Simple fix, dig a hole stick a catch basin in and run your pipe with a little fall.


Eggactly, but its not my lot. There's a drainage ditch on the other side of the brown shop.


----------



## EWSplow

I think we got about 2.7". I haven't seen the lake today.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Eggactly, but its not my lot. There's a drainage ditch on the other side of the brown shop.


 You don't probably want any problems with your neighbor, but if it causes to much problem the town - city should make him correct that. I repaired a lot of water issues that was affecting a neighbors property.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Raining over there? Probably working at the Empire? No.


Rained a tad overnight... Just cloudy and dreary... But yes working on a few trucks at the shop...


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> You don't probably want any problems with your neighbor, but if it causes to much problem the town - city should make him correct that. I repaired a lot of water issues that was affecting a neighbors property.


He's a buddy of mine. The water would flow through his shop before mine.
He has the knowledge and equipment, just not the time.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> He's a buddy of mine. The water would flow through his shop before mine.
> He has the knowledge and equipment, just not the time.


 No worries than. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> No worries than. :laugh:


I'm glad you won't lose sleep over it.:laughing:


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I'm glad you won't lose sleep over it.:laughing:


 Nope that won't happen. I won't be wearing waders and a fishing pole in my shop. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FredG

MJD and Charles will earn there money today.  :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> MJD and Charles will earn there money today.  :laugh:


I bet snow cannot get here soon enough to slow things down...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> For the sake of all of us, please don't show up in your spedo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...it's not raining. Weird


----------



## EWSplow

Nope. It's a jorts day today. 80.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Nope. It's a jorts day today. 80.


Speak for yourself...and Aj.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Nope. It's a jorts day today. 80.


Thats a NOT me too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Especially out on the lake...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Especially out on the lake...
> 
> View attachment 184500


Is that a Busch Lite


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Is that a Busch Lite


Hell yes it is...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Is that a Busch Lite


My guess is if you're at that point in the day or life the brand is pretty irrelevant...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy early snowstorm...

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...rm-blankets-calgary-southern-alberta/70006234


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy early snowstorm...
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...rm-blankets-calgary-southern-alberta/70006234


Are they saying.....It can Stop now??


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Nope. It's a jorts day today. 80.


No its raining. Put the jorts away.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy early snowstorm...
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...rm-blankets-calgary-southern-alberta/70006234


That first comment in the article. Poor bastard got 2 feet. No thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are they saying.....It can Stop now??


You'll have to ask...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> No its raining. Put the jorts away.


It isn't jorts weather in Calgary...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It isn't jorts weather in Calgary...


sezzzzz ewe


----------



## Ajlawn1

Once again jorts are always in season...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Once again jorts are always in season...
> 
> View attachment 184503


In Indiana maybe...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Any more moronic talk about polar vortex's, may need to lose the jorts today....


----------



## DeVries

Wow, what a sh1t show that would be around here if we got that now. Nothing remotely ready to go, not even anything in the yard to plow with other than an mt52


----------



## EWSplow

Sounds like some interesting weather tonight. Its still around 80 with a warm south breeze.
Ihttps://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/potentially-damaging-storms-to-churn-across-upper-midwest-threaten-tornadoes-late-wednesday/70006240


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Sounds like some interesting weather tonight. Its still around 80 with a warm south breeze.
> Ihttps://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/potentially-damaging-storms-to-churn-across-upper-midwest-threaten-tornadoes-late-wednesday/70006240


I was beginning to think it would never rain again after being dry for 24 hours


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I was beginning to think it would never rain again after being for 24 hours


Now you have an excuse for not mowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Sounds like some interesting weather tonight. Its still around 80 with a warm south breeze.
> Ihttps://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/potentially-damaging-storms-to-churn-across-upper-midwest-threaten-tornadoes-late-wednesday/70006240


I was told to batten the hatches or something...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Now you have an excuse for not mowing.


Actually I'm using the exmark, only 150 hours on this engine, I'm hoping it'll be ok to use


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told to batten the hatches or something...


Looks EPIC


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told to batten the hatches or something...


MLive said 60mph winds in the Keweenaw and expecting 18ft waves on Lake Superior.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> MLive said 60mph winds in the Keweenaw and expecting 18ft waves on Lake Superior.


The gales of November come early??


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> MLive said 60mph winds in the Keweenaw and expecting 18ft waves on Lake Superior.


Holy Chite!
It's not like they've never seen weather.


----------



## Landgreen

NWS says gusts in some areas up to 75mph. 

Gonna get ugly. Geesh.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> NWS says gusts in some areas up to 75mph.
> 
> Gonna get ugly. Geesh.


It looks lie you're in the bulls eye.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> NWS says gusts in some areas up to 75mph.
> 
> Gonna get ugly. Geesh.


I've seen you...its past "gonna"...lolololol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was told to batten the hatches or something...


Did the Skippy call you and tell you to.....


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> NWS says gusts in some areas up to 75mph.
> 
> Gonna get ugly. Geesh.


That's a stiff breeze, try driving I-80 through Wyoming.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Did the Skippy call you and tell you to.....


Is that Mark and Snofarmer??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that Mark and Snofarmer??


So witty...must not be constipated again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was a heck of a cold front...it was around 72°and Borneo humidity at 5 AM. I think the dewpoint was around 65ish.

It's now 60° with a dewpoint of 51°.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was a heck of a cold front...it was around 72°and Borneo humidity at 5 AM. I think the dewpoint was around 65ish.
> 
> It's now 60° with a dewpoint of 51°.


We shirley have hit our hi for the day. Did you end up getting any wind, I didnt hear of anything major.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We shirley have hit our hi for the day. Did you end up getting any wind, I didnt hear of anything major.


Yeah, around 10k without power. Passed a bunch of construction signs laying in the road as well. I didn't think it was that bad, but I slept really good.


----------



## EWSplow

Had a dry day today, but no worries, 2-4" of rain this weekend.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Had a dry day today, but no worries, 2-4" of rain this weekend.


Might as well plant some trout in your shop pond.

We have rain next five days. Would have preferred it back in June, July, Aug.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Might as well plant some trout in your shop pond.
> 
> We have rain next five days. Would have preferred it back in June, July, Aug.


There was just a small puddle yesterday, maybe 15' diameter. Since the next 3 days is supposed to be rain, I'm guessing growing. 
54 and rain here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Epic rain day...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Epic rain day...


Is it Diabolical also???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it Diabolical also???


Not quite yet just made it to epic...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its raining...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its raining...


It can't be raining! 
We have lawns to cut.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not quite yet just made it to epic...


Its raining diagonally. Getting closer to diabolical.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its raining diagonally. Getting closer to diabolical.


Impossible...rain only falls up and down...so I've been informed.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Impossible...rain only falls up and down...so I've been informed.


Rain falling up? Oh, in the southern hemisphere Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://fox17online.com/2018/10/05/michigans-upper-peninsula-gets-taste-of-wintry-weather/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://fox17online.com/2018/10/05/michigans-upper-peninsula-gets-taste-of-wintry-weather/


Snowmobiling season opens in 55 days, I'm so happy.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snowmobiling season opens in 55 days, I'm so happy.


There's been a few years I was riding the 3week of October and on the 4th of July. Not great riding but still riding.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Its raining diagonally. Getting closer to diabolical.


 Maybe it's Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> It can't be raining!
> We have lawns to cut.


I'd think you would be happy. Given the recent equipment problems. 
If it keeps up, maybe you can bake it and double dip?


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> I'd think you would be happy. Given the recent equipment problems.
> If it keeps up, maybe you can bake it and double dip?


Oops, typed bale. Well, I guess what the auto correct inserted works too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Oops, typed bale. Well, I guess what the auto correct inserted works too.


I think I may have corrected the exmark issue, it was either a clogged fuel filter or it's getting vapor locked because of a clogged gas cap,
I've got the caps cracked now, so we'll see


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like we'll be shifting to a 10 day schedule whether the grass is slowing down or not. 

Windy and dry this morning...that lasted for almost 2 hours. Raining and drizzling since.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I think I may have corrected the exmark issue, it was either a clogged fuel filter or it's getting vapor locked because of a clogged gas cap,
> I've got the caps cracked now, so we'll see


My Scag had fuel delivery issue at idle, it was starving for fuel and the fuel filter (see threw filter) had very little fuel in it. At full throttle it ran fine and the fuel filter had a little more fuel in it but not full. Changed filter no improvement. Pull the in-tank pick up hoses, blew them out, no improvement. took filler cap off tanks, no improvement. I checked fuel pump vacuum hoses and didn't see any splits/cracks but still replaced, no improvement. Replaced fuel pump, no improvement. Called dealer described what was going on and what I did, they said bring it out to checked it out and they found nothing.
I went back home, but the mower on the lift and started checking everything else fuel related and discovered the CARB charcoal canister has a air filter on it and it was full of dirt and debris. I pulled the vacuum line off and fuel filter filled up and it idled smoothly. Scag mounted the CARB canister under the motor behind the deck which was a bonehead place to put it IMO. I tossed the canister and ran the vacuum line from into the ROPS. I called the dealer to tell them what I found and they had never seen that problem before.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Monumental rain last night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Monumental...good word!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Herculean rain at the moment...


----------



## EWSplow

It's dripping from the sky, downward.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's October. And it's still almost as hot as most of the summer.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's October. And it's still almost as hot as most of the summer.


got 42*, clouds and snow at 8000' here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> got 42*, clouds and snow at 8000' here


If you say so...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> got 42*, clouds and snow at 8000' here


Is the 8000' chest high or to your chin.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It is only 70 out but very humid. I spent the last 2 hours closing my pool and I feel like I have in it swimming.


----------



## Defcon 5

Getting Epic rain at the moment...It’s raining sideways...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It is only 70 out but very humid. I spent the last 2 hours closing my pool and I feel like I have in it swimming.


We are considering turning our irrigation system back on with all this dry heat we've been getting,


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> We are considering turning our irrigation system back on with all this dry heat we've been getting,


Sure thing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Getting Epic rain at the moment...It's raining sideways...


Are you standing next to your irrigation again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Getting Epic rain at the moment...It's raining sideways...


Really???

Where???

I have been informed this is impossible...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Getting Epic rain at the moment...It's raining sideways...


 Is there huuuuuuuuuuuuuge rain drops.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Really???
> 
> Where???
> 
> I have been informed this is impossible...


Who ever informed you of that is a Miron


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


At 10k ft, been like this most the dayayayay


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is the 8000' chest high or to your chin.


Adams Apple........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Who ever informed you of that is a Miron


Agreed...


----------



## EWSplow

I just saw a couple flakes of snow on my windshield. It can stop now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I just saw a couple flakes of snow on my windshield. It can stop now.


Sure.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Suppose to be just over 80 here the next couple days.


----------



## BUFF

Cloudy and 40*, no hi temps over 45* and low 30's/hi 20's for lows 10 ays oot with snow Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sure.


Dammit. Both flakes melted before I got my phone out. I know, no pics, didn't happen.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Dammit. Both flakes melted before I got my phone out. I know, no pics, didn't happen.


No. No pics of snow please. A bit too early for all the craziness to start.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I just saw a couple flakes of snow on my windshield. It can stop now.


Are you sure it wasn't just a reflection from the interior??

It was 50+ degrees here all day, no idea how it could be snowing.........


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just a reflection from the interior??
> 
> It was 50+ degrees here all day, no idea how it could be snowing.........


Think "outside the box"


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just a reflection from the interior??
> 
> It was 50+ degrees here all day, no idea how it could be snowing.........


Yes, it was snow, or possibly graupel. The 1st hit my windshield and I thought it was an ash, until I watched it melt, then one more did the same.
It was probably around 54*, but it can snow in the upper atmosphere, where its colder. No idea how the two I saw made it to the ground without melting.
FYI, I had only one beer before. lol


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Yes, it was snow, or possibly graupel. The 1st hit my windshield and I thought it was an ash, until I watched it melt, then one more did the same.
> It was probably around 54*, but it can snow in the upper atmosphere, where its colder. No idea how the two I saw made it to the ground without melting.
> FYI, I had only one beer before. lol


 Modelo is a strong beer, could it be possible you are a light weight and the snow could of been a cottonwood? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  :waving:


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Modelo is a strong beer, could it be possible you are a light weight and the snow could of been a cottonwood? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  :waving:


My guess is his eyes were a but teary from the loss to the Lions....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> My guess is his eyes were a but teary from the loss to the Lions....


The game wasn't over yet. Packers were coming back. I was waiting for an electric gate to open, so the truck wasn't moving.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Modelo is a strong beer, could it be possible you are a light weight and the snow could of been a cottonwood? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  :waving:


I beg your patron. Cottonwood this time of year?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Packers were coming back.


Here's another sure for good measure...

Sure.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I beg your patron. Cottonwood this time of year?


 That's right, Must be high again. :hammerhead: :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Modelo is a strong beer, could it be possible you are a light weight and the snow could of been a cottonwood? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  :waving:


5.4% is strong? That's maybe 10W40...a small step above "light" beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5.4% is strong? That's maybe 10W40...a small step above "light" beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> My guess is his eyes were a but teary from the loss to the Lions....


Lol....They lost to the Lions....That's pathetic...A-Ron Rogers looks old


----------



## EWSplow

Kinda foggy here.
And not anything I smoked, drank, or tears in my eyes, FYI


----------



## Defcon 5

I took it easy this weekend....Had a "few" beers


----------



## Philbilly2

I tried some of Mark's motor oil this weekend up in Meatchicken...










Not to impressed...










We didn't even miss church on sunday... you Meatchicken people are sinners...


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 184662
> I took it easy this weekend....Had a "few" beers


Not sure if orangutan were in the memo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I tried some of Mark's motor oil this weekend up in Meatchicken...
> 
> View attachment 184663
> 
> 
> Not to impressed...
> 
> View attachment 184664
> 
> 
> We didn't even miss church on sunday... you Meatchicken people are sinners...


More 10W40.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


> I tried some of Mark's motor oil this weekend up in Meatchicken...
> 
> View attachment 184663
> 
> 
> Not to impressed...
> 
> View attachment 184664
> 
> 
> We didn't even miss church on sunday... you Meatchicken people are sinners...


Who's the girl in the second picture?

Did you go to redamak's?


----------



## Freshwater

Ok now I'm getting a bit frustrated. It wont stop raining. I have 4 jobs open a machine rented and pond closings to get to yet. This down pour was supposed to be fog :angry:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Ok now I'm getting a bit frustrated. It wont stop raining. I have 4 jobs open a machine rented and pond closings to get to yet. This down pour was supposed to be fog :angry:


Down pour?
Huh, must have just Mist us?


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Down pour?
> Huh, must have just Mist us?


Well played
The smallest radar blob in history, was right over all 4 of my jobs.
And now it's back to mist here...


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


You say that now, behemoth rain event Wednesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Behemoth???

Nice!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Ditto


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> You say that now, behemoth rain event Wednesday.


Says who???......Ryan???.....If that's the case...It won't happen


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who's the girl in the second picture?
> 
> Did you go to redamak's?


That would be my warden

And I don't think we did... Sunday night got a little fuzzy after the casino... I think we ended up a the Shaggy Dog or Scruffy Dog or something along those lines...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> That would be my warden
> 
> And I don't think we did... Sunday night got a little fuzzy after the casino... I think we ended up a the Shaggy Dog or Scruffy Dog or something along those lines...


Nevermind...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who's the girl in the second picture?


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Down pour?
> Huh, must have just Mist us?


Well played
The smallest radar blob in history, was right over all 4 of my jobs.
And now it's back to mist here...


BossPlow2010 said:


> Down pour?
> Huh, must have just Mist us?


And now, I get a call from one of the homeowners. adamant that it didnt rain at his house, because it didnt rain at his office 3 miles down the road :angry::angry::angry:

Look, I'm not trying to not get my work done. Really I want to get my work done...


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> Well played
> The smallest radar blob in history, was right over all 4 of my jobs.
> And now it's back to mist here...
> 
> And now, I get a call from one of the homeowners. adamant that it didnt rain at his house, because it didnt rain at his office 3 miles down the road :angry::angry::angry:
> 
> Look, I'm not trying to not get my work done. Really I want to get my work done...


 Especially this time of year. People must think contractors don't want to earn money. Finishing is the best part. No human has control over rain.

Must think your like him and want to stay home to watch Springer and the price is right. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently 82 out with low tonight of 67. I cant believe I'm going to have to turn the A/C on to sleep tonight in October.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently 82 out with low tonight of 67. I cant believe I'm going to have to turn the A/C on to sleep tonight in October.


Hit 40* for a hi here today and calling for 30* for a low, cloudy / misty too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Hit 40* for a hi here today and calling for 30* for a low, cloudy / misty too.


Suppose to be 33 for a low at night toward the end of the week.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently 82 out with low tonight of 67. I cant believe I'm going to have to turn the A/C on to sleep tonight in October.


I have it on now....Sitting here commando drinking a Budweiser


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I have it on now....Sitting here commando drinking a Budweiser



Sounds relatively humid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have it on now....Sitting here commando drinking a Budweiser


Bet the neighbors are thrilled...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bet the neighbors are thrilled...


They're probably sitting there with him...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bet the neighbors are thrilled...


They are used to it....They remember the days when I really drank and made scenes


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> They're probably sitting there with him...


This isn't Indiana where my sister and wife are a blurrie line


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> This isn't Indiana where my sister and wife are a blurrie line


Yeah I know it's Meatchickin... There is no line....


----------



## Philbilly2

Philbilly2 said:


> That would be my warden
> 
> And I don't think we did... Sunday night got a little fuzzy after the casino... I think we ended up a the Shaggy Dog or Scruffy Dog or something along those lines...


"The Stray Dog" was the name of the bar i was just informed by the lady who knows all...

Samsonite I was way off...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I know it's Meatchickin... There is no line....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> "The Stray Dog" was the name of the bar i was just informed by the lady who knows all...
> 
> Samsonite I was way off...


Did you hit Four Winds...?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to be 33 for a low at night toward the end of the week.


We've had the same weather since Saturday, I haven't seen the Sun since Friday and had enough of this BS.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> We've had the same weather since Saturday, I haven't seen the Sun since Friday and had enough of this BS.


That sounds like winter east of the Mississippi to me.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> That sounds like winter east of the Mississippi to me.


Yes and it sucks and blows at the same time...... I'm far from being "A Ray of Sunshine" and becoming angry and bitter.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Yes and it sucks and blows at the same time...... I'm far from being "A Ray of Sunshine" and becoming angry and bitter.....


So ....Basically you turn into Mark in the winter...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you hit Four Winds...?


Yeah, lost a bunch of money, ate supper at the copper house steak joint, and got drunk as hell...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> So ....Basically you turn into Mark in the winter...


Till the sun pops oot again


----------



## BUFF

1st freeze warning for tonight and 1-2" of snow forecasted for overnight. Above 8700' has been getting snow on/off the past couple days.
Heading to Wyo in the am and Lander has 3-5" in the forecast for tomorrow. Great weather for dying in a outbuilding......


----------



## Charles

BUFF said:


> We've had the same weather since Saturday, I haven't seen the Sun since Friday and had enough of this BS.


No wonder youre having that kind of weather. Such a big temperature difference between the east and wes


BUFF said:


> 1st freeze warning for tonight and 1-2" of snow forecasted for overnight. Above 8700' has been getting snow on/off the past couple days.
> Heading to Wyo in the am and Lander has 3-5" in the forecast for tomorrow. Great weather for dying in a outbuilding......


Could be worse ie Florida Pan Handle about to be blown away


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got some mediocre rain going on...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Charles said:


> No wonder youre having that kind of weather. Such a big temperature difference between the east and wes
> 
> Could be worse ie Florida Pan Handle about to be blown away


Dang, who knew Michael would F you so bad


----------



## BUFF

Little snow overnight.


----------



## Charles

150 mph winds now. 923 mb pressure. Usually they diminish as they get close to shore. This one is intensifying


----------



## Randall Ave

Charles said:


> 150 mph winds now. 923 mb pressure. Usually they diminish as they get close to shore. This one is intensifying


Charles, I do not know your location, but if that's where you are, get out.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Charles, I do not know your location, but if that's where you are, get out.


No kidding, sounds like Michael has his eye on you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I thought Charles was somewhere in the Carolina's


----------



## Mike_PS

John_DeereGreen said:


> I thought Charles was somewhere in the Carolina's


he is in SC but not sure if he is in the path of the hurricane...my brother in law is in the panhandle of Florida, however, he told me that the brunt of the storm is expected to be East of him and they are not evacuating. really wanted him to get out of there, so hoping and praying they are spared


----------



## Charles

I am in SC. Glad I am not there


----------



## FredG

Charles said:


> I am in SC. Glad I am not there


 Charleston?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Charleston?


Stalker...


----------



## Charles

Michael J. Donovan said:


> he is in SC but not sure if he is in the path of the hurricane...my brother in law is in the panhandle of Florida, however, he told me that the brunt of the storm is expected to be East of him and they are not evacuating. really wanted him to get out of there, so hoping and praying they are spared


Hope you bil is ok. The right of the storm got the worst of it as usual. Never heard if Mexico beach until now


----------



## Defcon 5

Charles said:


> Hope you bil is ok. The right of the storm got the worst of it as usual. Never heard if Mexico beach until now


Don't think there is a whole lot left of it...


----------



## Freshwater

Wow, hit as a strong cat 4. The eye was a direct hit in Panama city. I was there on vacation 2 summers ago. All those buildings are right on the water. They have a marine park with dolphin shows and other animals. I wonder how the storm surge would effect that.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> I wonder how the storm surge would effect that.


It's a much bigger marine park


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's a much bigger marine park


Sure is:laugh:
That's how alot of aquarium fish made it into the waterways of Florida, hurricanes and storm surge flooding the outdoor ponds at the fish farms.


----------



## Charles

Panama City has good building codes. I think they said to withstand 130 mph winds. The city got hit pretty hard and it looks like it came out ok. Still assessing the damage


----------



## Freshwater

Charles said:


> Panama City has good building codes. I think they said to withstand 130 mph winds. The city got hit pretty hard and it looks like it came out ok. Still assessing the damage


I'm sure the city has good codes. All the buildings on the water have open atriums on the 1st floor. My condo was a waterpark. The problem is when you come out of the mountains to the coastal shelf its flat as a pancake for a good hour of driving. Those areas are poor and low lying. I'm still surprised it hit as a 4, in the gulf, in oct.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stalker...


I beg your Patron. :laugh:


----------



## Charles

Never said I was in Fla. Just said Buff could be worse off if he was in Fla. We are getting some wind and heavy rains now. Storm has diminished a lot. Less wind than they were forecasting. Still a chance of tornado's. Not much here as close to the center. Devastated areas in Fla. 700000 without power in Fla and GA.
I kept dozing off yesterday watching the weather channel. Today staying away from the sofa:laugh: Lawn care business route in shambles with the rain. Grass has slowed down anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally feels like October instead of June\July.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally feels like October instead of June\July.


It duz...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally feels like October instead of June\July.


It looks like the 80's, 70's, and maybe the 60's are long gone.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally feels like October instead of June\July.


You finally get to break out your oversized sweater and sip on a pumpkin spice latte? Awww.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 184745


.
You meatchickens, tulip beer in spring and now this?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> .
> You meatchickens, tulip beer in spring and now this?


They'll plant their tulips on anything...


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> .
> You meatchickens, tulip beer in spring and now this?


I drink neither...That is for the Elite beer snob such as Mark


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> They'll plant their tulips on anything...


Lol:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I drink neither...That is for the Elite beer snob such as Mark


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> .
> You meatchickens, tulip beer in spring and now this?


Beer doesn't contain fruit or gourds or whatever. Water and various fermented grains.

I'd call that crap antifreeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today. 

AC in the loader and house yesterday...heat today.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today.
> 
> AC in the loader and house yesterday...heat today.


It stopped pithing, so you can put away your pith helmet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It tried but no 30's...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It tried but no 30's...


Upper 30's here...and it's lake effecting. Just rain.

At least by my place it is.

Jants today?

Still wearing shorts...hopefully it won't be as chilly as yesterday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Upper 30's here...and it's lake effecting. Just rain.
> 
> At least by my place it is.
> 
> Jants today?
> 
> Still wearing shorts...hopefully it won't be as chilly as yesterday.


LE clouds it looks like so jants today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I turned the heat on in the office and the shop this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I turned the heat on in the office and the shop this morning.


That's because you're old.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's because you're old.


Its not for me. I have more insulation than my kids.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its not for me. I have more insulation than my kids.


Lol...Fireball keeping you warm?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Starting to load spreaders now....


----------



## Philbilly2

That radar is bull snot. 

The must be to dry today. It should be raining here by your radar and it is so dry we are still combining beans...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing and 35° in Peoria.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ground is to warm....Stand down


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Ground is to warm....Stand down


Even UPriver?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even UPriver?


Up river....Down river...Ground is to warm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...Fireball keeping you warm?


My blood pressure is keeping me warm today...:realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My blood pressure is keeping me warm today...:realmad:


Our furnace quit working...again. Last year the "inducer". Now the zone control. Had it installed several years ago, replaced the 2 we had because they said it would be more efficient. We've had nothing but problems with it since they installed it. We switched companies. Found out the other company undersized the AC compressor when they installed it for my dad years ago as well.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our furnace quit working...again. Last year the "inducer". Now the zone control. Had it installed several years ago, replaced the 2 we had because they said it would be more efficient. We've had nothing but problems with it since they installed it. We switched companies. Found out the other company undersized the AC compressor when they installed it for my dad years ago as well.


I'm guessing there's enough warm air without the furnace.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our furnace quit working...again. Last year the "inducer". Now the zone control. Had it installed several years ago, replaced the 2 we had because they said it would be more efficient. We've had nothing but problems with it since they installed it. We switched companies. Found out the other company undersized the AC compressor when they installed it for my dad years ago as well.


Bryant brand?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I'm guessing there's enough warm air without the furnace.


Your thinking of HOT air.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Bryant brand?


I'll have to check but I don't think so.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll have to check but I don't think so.


Well if it was a built in Indiana Carrier you wouldn't have any issues...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well if it was a built in Indiana Carrier you wouldn't have any issues...


If you say so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Just get ready to watch the new season of Gold Rush tonight....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our furnace quit working...again. Last year the "inducer". Now the zone control. Had it installed several years ago, replaced the 2 we had because they said it would be more efficient. We've had nothing but problems with it since they installed it. We switched companies. Found out the other company undersized the AC compressor when they installed it for my dad years ago as well.


Two furnaces????.....What the heck are you living in a Yard Monkey mansion??


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just get ready to watch the new season of Gold Rush tonight....


Ok ....Ryan


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just get ready to watch the new season of Gold Rush tonight....


So he can learn what grizzly bars are or was that grizzly bears.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Must be colder South... Daughter has snow in Lafayette...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its raining...third or fourth Monday in a row.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its raining...third or fourth Monday in a row.


Epically?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Epically?


No


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


Thanks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thanks...


Sure...


----------



## EWSplow

Apparently, there was some sleet overnight. Not near the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Apparently, there was some sleet overnight. Not near the lake.


If you say so...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Only going by what the local TV news people said they saw on the way in. I tried to call and tell them...no pics, didn't happen. Whomever answered said they were on air and couldn't talk.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Ajlawn1

LE misting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 184888


That's nice...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> View attachment 184888


Is that hung by the weather rock?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Is that hung by the weather rock?


Yes indeed..... cold front blew in Saturday afternoon was mid 60's and tee shirt weather, then aboot 3pm wind kicked up temp dropped to hi 20's and it was snowing sideways an hour or so later. Pickup up 5-6" on the grass and a couple inches on pavement. By noon yesterday it was cooking oof and back to tee shirt weather. Little cool this am which is nice since the mud is frozen and makes loading my trailer easier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've been informed that it is impossible to snow sideways.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been informed that it is impossible to snow sideways.


Quit laying down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Quit laying down...


I'm not the one that said it.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Yes indeed..... cold front blew in Saturday afternoon was mid 60's and tee shirt weather, then aboot 3pm wind kicked up temp dropped to hi 20's and it was snowing sideways an hour or so later. Pickup up 5-6" on the grass and a couple inches on pavement. By noon yesterday it was cooking oof and back to tee shirt weather. Little cool this am which is nice since the mud is frozen and makes loading my trailer easier.


Looks like good weather for siding a workshop.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not the one that said it.


Neither did I....Don't try to start stuff with your childish Buffoonery...Oui-Vey


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Neither did I....Don't try to start stuff with your childish Buffoonery...Oui-Vey


SureKWhatever


----------



## Landgreen

Accumulating here. Gonna go hook up the plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Accumulating here. Gonna go hook up the plows.
> 
> View attachment 184890


Where?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


here... pay attention


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> here... pay attention


K...


----------



## BossPlow2010

34° this morning I can see my breath...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> 34° this morning I can see my breath...


You can see your breath because a tooth brush is foreign to you....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> You can see your breath because a tooth brush is foreign to you....


Old material...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Should've plugged in the truck last night...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should've plugged in the truck last night...
> 
> View attachment 184928


Driving a Ford???


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Old material...


If you say so....


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Driving a Ford???


Of course he is


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Driving a Ford???


Yeah but to defrost my windows quicker...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> 34° this morning I can see my breath...


Floss and mouth wash...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

29 here in Lapeertickville


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Floss and mouth wash...


Old Materal


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> 29 here in Lapeertickville


Got the burn barrel going in the living room??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Got the burn barrel going in the living room??


Gotta keep the pipes thawed some how.


----------



## Defcon 5

I know what I'm getting a certain someone for Christmas


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 184929
> I know what I'm getting a certain someone for Christmas


What did they extend arts and crafts time by four hours for ya...?


----------



## Defcon 5

How was the tailgate this weekend??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Old Materal


SureKWhatever...


----------



## Mr.Markus

High idle on the truck kicked in this morning...brrr.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> You can see your breath because a tooth brush is foreign to you....


I'll have you know, I brush my teeth everyday! Sometimes I even use toothpaste!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll have you know, I brush my teeth everyday! Sometimes I even use toothpaste!


Using your finger doesn't count.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> High idle on the truck kicked in this morning...brrr.


Might be getting some lake effect just west of you.


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!!


Where???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


Here....


----------



## Defcon 5

I wonder what gas station AJ is “hanging” out in this morning


----------



## Defcon 5

I bet he frequents Rest Areas in the 94 corridor also...


----------



## Randall Ave

The local station here has a Dunkin. Most mom's seem to be on the heafty side, giving that spandex a run for it's money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its lake effecting...it can stop now.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> The local station here has a Dunkin. Most mom's seem to be on the heafty side, giving that spandex a run for it's money.


Maybe I should look into spandex for a new bed for the Ford, rather than a steel flatbed?


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> The local station here has a Dunkin. Most mom's seem to be on the heafty side, giving that spandex a run for it's money.


He will roll through in the Escalade to impress the Soccer Moms


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weather is coming in...


----------



## Defcon 5

It is???????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 184989
> It is???????


Is that an Indiana cow?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that an Indiana cow?


I thought it was s soccer mom.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mad Cow....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> I thought it was s soccer mom.


That there is a heifer....

Decisions... Decisions....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That there is a heifer....
> 
> Decisions... Decisions....
> 
> View attachment 184990


Which one is expired?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> That there is a heifer....
> 
> Decisions... Decisions....
> 
> View attachment 184990


Oh, CRAP!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> That there is a heifer....
> 
> Decisions... Decisions....
> 
> View attachment 184990


Go the Egg Salad....Faster acting


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Oh, CRAP!!!!


More like a muddy river


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I thought it was s soccer mom.


You at Dunkin Donuts again?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You at Dunkin Donuts again?


Just sent the wife, shops quiet, I/m cleaning, tossing some old Detroit, Cummins, and Mack stuff. I could build a Detroit for a Walter out of my dumpster.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That there is a heifer....
> 
> Decisions... Decisions....
> 
> View attachment 184990


Had this last week.










Btw, it's getting colder out.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm declaring a Code Red/Defcon 5...

https://fox17online.com/2018/10/17/...e-its-first-flakes-of-the-season-on-saturday/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm declaring a Code Red/Defcon 5...
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2018/10/17/...e-its-first-flakes-of-the-season-on-saturday/


That's nice...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 185003


Only reason you bought that, so you could wear those jean shorts out in public and not be judged


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Only reason you bought that, so you could wear those jean shorts out in public and not be judged


Won't be wearing any shorts for sure more like full Denim Dan... I pray @Defcon 5 gets that hat knitted and sent out soon...


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Only reason you bought that, so you could wear those jean shorts out in public and not be judged


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm declaring a Code Red/Defcon 5...
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2018/10/17/...e-its-first-flakes-of-the-season-on-saturday/


It can stop now!!!! Coming soon.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm declaring a Code Red/Defcon 5...
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2018/10/17/...e-its-first-flakes-of-the-season-on-saturday/


:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 185003


Garth Brooks???....What is this 1998??....


----------



## BossPlow2010

https://www.9and10news.com/2018/10/...ial-snowplows-use-safety-lights-between-jobs/


----------



## ConnorExum

I was running the beacon on Freyja tonight while I was out strutting her stuff... we had flurries... so, you know it seemed like a good idea. Plus I was only doing about 2.5 in some spots... I had a line 8 vehicles behind me at one point on CT 10... I was amused. They were probably not so much I think I was belittled by a few hecklers.


----------



## BUFF

ConnorExum said:


> I was running the beacon on Freyja tonight while I was out strutting her stuff... we had flurries... so, you know it seemed like a good idea. Plus I was only doing about 2.5 in some spots... I had a line 8 vehicles behind me at one point on CT 10... I was amused. They were probably not so much I think I was belittled by a few hecklers.


Are you sure it was snow flurries?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Edited to save MJD the trouble


----------



## ConnorExum

ConnorExum said:


> I was running the beacon on Freyja tonight while I was out strutting her stuff... we had flurries... so, you know it seemed like a good idea.





BUFF said:


> Are you sure it was snow flurries?
> 
> View attachment 185018


Live 25 miles away from Catskill at an elevation of 1890ft 
https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.20927000000006&lon=-74.15352999999999#.W8fqN4opChA


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> Garth Brooks???....What is this 1998??....


You gotta read more than the monthly rag from the union every once in a while:

https://www.billboard.com/articles/...ks-6-million-tickets-sold-breaking-own-record

We went to see Garth last spring. I hope I have that kind of energy at 55 years old, and if I do, I might even have children younger than my grandchildren....................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.9and10news.com/2018/10/...ial-snowplows-use-safety-lights-between-jobs/


Absolute stupidity.

I wonder if the other part was signed as well? It was supposed to allow up to 11' plows without a permit.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Absolute stupidity.
> 
> I wonder if the other part was signed as well? It was supposed to allow up to 11' plows without a permit.


Well shucks I already messaged you

Edit: pretty soon we'll be using green lights


----------



## BUFF

ConnorExum said:


> Live 25 miles away from Catskill at an elevation of 1890ft
> https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=42.20927000000006&lon=-74.15352999999999#.W8fqN4opChA


1890ft, wow


----------



## ConnorExum

BUFF said:


> 1890ft, wow


East coast remember the highest elevation is only 6400 ft or so in NC and NYS highest peak is like 4800 feet. Not, bragging just explaining the difference in weather conditions between your posted weather and the actual weather I posted for my actual location.

Why let these little details get in the way of your preferred narrative about me.


----------



## BUFF

ConnorExum said:


> East coast remember the highest elevation is only 6400 ft or so in NC and NYS highest peak is like 4800 feet. Not, bragging just explaining the difference in weather conditions between your posted weather and the actual weather I posted for my actual location.
> 
> Why let these little details get in the way of your preferred narrative about me.


6,684 feet https://www.ncparks.gov/mount-mitchell-state-park
:terribletowel:


----------



## ConnorExum

BUFF said:


> 6,684 feet https://www.ncparks.gov/mount-mitchell-state-park
> :terribletowel:


Yes, the mountains on the East Coast are smaller. But the same principles behind adiabetic processes remain constant.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> You gotta read more than the monthly rag from the union every once in a while:
> 
> https://www.billboard.com/articles/...ks-6-million-tickets-sold-breaking-own-record
> 
> We went to see Garth last spring. I hope I have that kind of energy at 55 years old, and if I do, I might even have children younger than my grandchildren....................


You have to remember he enjoys no culture other then club...

But yes seen him in like 94 here and best concert I've ever been to...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ughhh 29.... Good thing 70's beginning of November...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Growing season is OVER!!!!

Thankfully...


----------



## ConnorExum

Hey Buff,

See snow....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Absolute stupidity.
> 
> I wonder if the other part was signed as well? It was supposed to allow up to 11' plows without a permit.


11' would be a game changer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 11' would be a game changer.


Apparently that part of the law is included. Wonder if it goes into effect before this winter?

When will a law be passed allowing tow trucks, ambulances, fire apparatus and cops to leave their lights on all the time?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently that part of the law is included. Wonder if it goes into effect before this winter?
> 
> When will a law be passed allowing tow trucks, ambulances, fire apparatus and cops to leave their lights on all the time?


I'm assuming it will be the same, only from job to job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I saw 26° by my shop this morning...leaves are falling and still frosty, even in the sun.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw 26° by my shop this morning...leaves are falling and still frosty, even in the sun.


That's nice....


----------



## BUFF

ConnorExum said:


> Hey Buff,
> 
> See snow....
> 
> View attachment 185026


Wow.... you better chain up the Walters.......


----------



## ConnorExum

BUFF said:


> Wow.... you better chain up the Walters.......


Oh, it will be chained up with beautiful Pewag Chains...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's nice....


It is...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw 26° by my shop this morning...leaves are falling and still frosty, even in the sun.


When its that chilly is there more room in your jorts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> When its that chilly is there more room in your jorts.


Sez ewe...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> When its that chilly is there more room in your jorts.


Definitely jortable weather today...


----------



## EWSplow

Rain in SW Wisconsin. I hope it misses us. I've got painters working on an exterior. They could be done today if it doesn't rain.


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowing. Cold wind too.


----------



## Freshwater

Wind you say?


----------



## Charles

EWSplow said:


> Its snowing. Cold wind too.


I saw it snowing there during the football highlights . Really coming down good


----------



## Defcon 5

Little bit of snow with the rain last night....This Eltoro weather pattern is really gonna be something this winter....


----------



## EWSplow

1st day below freezing overnight. I didn't get everything out of the garden last night. When the sun comes up, I'll see what I can salvage. We only had a hint of frost prior to last night.


----------



## Landgreen

Snow here. Enough to cover the grass. It came down really hard last night. Thought there might be more than what we have.


----------



## EWSplow

I think I found something for @Ajlawn1 to wear with jorts in this chilly weather. Perfect for outdoor concerts in October.
https://www.gamiss.com/hoodies-1157...MIwrv0mtyX3gIVV71PCh3KYgMCEAEYASAAEgJakPD_BwE


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 185144


Do they have any with a little more chest and less belly. :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 185144


I want one....That is great


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I want one....That is great


The ad was right here on PS. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> The ad was right here on PS. I couldn't resist.


If it was more like a monkey...It would already be on its way


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I think I found something for @Ajlawn1 to wear with jorts in this chilly weather. Perfect for outdoor concerts in October.
> https://www.gamiss.com/hoodies-1157...MIwrv0mtyX3gIVV71PCh3KYgMCEAEYASAAEgJakPD_BwE


What on God's green earth were you searching on the Google for that to pop up...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> What on God's green earth were you searching on the Google for that to pop up...?


Nothing yesterday, but on Saturday, Jorts. :laugh: 
I think Google thinks I'm into that sort of thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Nothing yesterday, but on Saturday, Jorts. :laugh:
> I think Google thinks I'm into that sort of thing.


Are you???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you???


Hells no.
I was showing the old lady pics. 
She was showing me pics of birds.
This kinda reinforces the difference between men and women.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> This kinda reinforces the difference between men and women.


You were showing her pics of jorts and a sweatshirt that looks like a man's chest and she was showing pics of birds?

I think your GF has better taste in pics.


----------



## Defcon 5

Just got for the holidays


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185192
> Just got for the holidays


Laughing at pics of characters in jorts is one thing, but having a pic of yourself printed on clothing is a whole different subspecies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185192
> Just got for the holidays


That isn't a Christmas sweater is it???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That isn't a Christmas sweater is it???


No....Holiday sweater....I don't celebrate Christmas....I'm also a vegan


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No....Holiday sweater....I don't celebrate Christmas....I'm also a vegan


And drink non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> And drink non-alcoholic beer.


Absolutely


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No....Holiday sweater....I don't celebrate Christmas....I'm also a vegan


SKW


----------



## BossPlow2010

Maybe some rain today.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe some rain today.


Maybe??.....Maybe Not??....It already rained "Today"...It's was raining at 4 when I got up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe??.....Maybe Not??....It already rained "Today"...It's was raining at 4 when I got up


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Which part?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Which part?


Eggzactly


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe??.....Maybe Not??....It already rained "Today"...It's was raining at 4 when I got up


Why are you up at 4, its not snowing. Are you working today or are you just that old. Do you have dinner at 4 and in bed by 7:30.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why are you up at 4, its not snowing. Are you working today or are you just that old. Do you have dinner at 4 and in bed by 7:30.


Working today....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Working today....


So am I.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So am I.


Making mud pies?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Making mud pies?


Someones got to drink the coffee that I make.


----------



## Randall Ave

Maybe he's training drivers to look out for low flying objects.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...





Randall Ave said:


> Maybe he's training drivers to look out for low flying objects.


They don't let me near the new hires...I have been told my people skills are lacking...Can't be blunt and to the point with people now a days....


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> They don't let me near the new hires...I have been told my people skills are lacking...Can't be blunt and to the point with people now a days....


There's a class offered by one of the PS members that might help. Qualifying for enrollment is tough though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> There's a class offered by one of the PS members that might help. Qualifying for enrollment is tough though.


He didnt make it past the questioner.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> He didnt make it past the questioner.


I'm not sure if it's available in sign language.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> There's a class offered by one of the PS members that might help. Qualifying for enrollment is tough though.


I'm Bizzie


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> He didnt make it past the questioner.


There's only one question though...?

Oooops Nevermind... Read back a little further....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> There's a class offered by one of the PS members that might help. Qualifying for enrollment is tough though.


Its overrated...


----------



## EWSplow

Its soggy here.


----------



## BUFF

Clear blue sky and should be on the low 60’s


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Cloudy, rainy and 39


----------



## Defcon 5

Raining 44....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Raining 44....


Is 2


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is 2


Good day to mow, not much competition out there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good day to mow, not much competition out there...


Thats for sure. Thought it would be a good day to go to Sams club, place was packed.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats for sure. Thought it would be a good day to go to Sams club, place was packed.


Lyons playing.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Lyons playing.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Lyons playing.....


Could be.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

74 and dark


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> 74 and dark


Your companion?


----------



## BUFF

Hi 60's clear with hi clouds.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Hi 60's clear with hi clouds.
> 
> View attachment 185529


I'm confused. The power lines are overhead, then go underground, then back overhead?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I'm confused. The power lines are overhead, then go underground, then back overhead?


Airport?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting here...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Airport?


Buff's driveway? He probably has to walk to the road to get his mail.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'm confused. The power lines are overhead, then go underground, then back overhead?


I never notice that, it's an entrance to a hi end subdivision with 6-10ksq homes on 3-5acres. Guess it's to allow for tall things other than myself to go it oot of the place probably during construction.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I never notice that, it's an entrance to a hi end subdivision with 6-10ksq homes on 3-5acres. Guess it's to allow for tall things other than myself to go it oot of the place probably during construction.


Splains it. Subdivision has underground. They didn't want OH wires. We did this in our subdivisions too, but the OH still went across the road at the main roads.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Suns out guns out, 62... Almost broke a sweat.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Suns out guns out, 62... Almost broke a sweat.


It's getting darker here.


----------



## BUFF

Got a winterery mix with 1-2” of snow in the forecast for tonight. 32* and Wind chill is mid 20’s


----------



## Randall Ave

54 and sunny here, 60s tomorrow. Heading out to goup up a trailer roof. I know somewhere in the union handbook it states, don't put the forklift mast through the roof.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> 54 and sunny here, 60s tomorrow. Heading out to goup up a trailer roof. I know somewhere in the union handbook it states, don't put the forklift mast through the roof.


We might need pics of that one.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> We might need pics of that one.


False alarm. I only had to seal up an old repair. Not much money there.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> False alarm. I only had to seal up an old repair. Not much money there.


I've seen a lot of f'ups, but couldn't quite picture that one.

BTW, the sky is crying here.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> BTW, the sky is crying here.


That's a great tune


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> It's getting darker here.


You can really see the difference here too. Dark dark this morning until about 7:45 when it started to get light and and all the cars lights are before 6 tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I've seen a lot of f'ups, but couldn't quite picture that one.
> 
> BTW, the sky is crying here.


Got a big bass drum going here with a little rain.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got a big bass drum going here with a little rain.


Started out getting darker, then the drums, then steady rain. Looks like its coming your way, maybe a little north.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Started out getting darker, then the drums, then steady rain. Looks like its coming your way, maybe a little north.


Just talked to a friend thats up by the bridge he said its nice up there, I said small thunder storm here about a minute later he said thanks a lot its raining.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining cats and dogs!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining cats and dogs!


If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!


What can?


----------



## Randall Ave

Randall Ave said:


> 54 and sunny here, 60s tomorrow. Heading out to goup up a trailer roof. I know somewhere in the union handbook it states, don't put the forklift mast through the roof.


----------



## Randall Ave

Don't know how that happened. Needs a new phone, and someone to teach me how to use it. Anyway, sunny and 60 here today, I'm calling in sick.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s raining again


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's raining again


Where???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


I would've showed you where on Tuesday, but someone was too bizzie...


----------



## Randall Ave

Going to be 70 and sunny here today in beautiful New Jersey. Just saying. But the rain is on it's way.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Going to be 70 and sunny here today in beautiful New Jersey. Just saying. But the rain is on it's way.


There's nothing beautiful about New Jersey, except the sign saying "Now leaving New Jersey"


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's nothing beautiful about New Jersey, except the sign saying "Now leaving New Jersey"


I'm sure you'd be all over Snooki....


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's raining again


You think you have it bad under the bridge, look at the weather above it.
https://articles.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/10/upper_peninsula_has_its_gloomi.amp


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> You think you have it bad under the bridge, look at the weather above it.
> https://articles.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/10/upper_peninsula_has_its_gloomi.amp


Too bad that couldnt have held off to be snow up there.


----------



## BUFF

Calling for low 60's and sun today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Calling for low 60's and sun today


Didnt you just get snow?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didnt you just get snow?


Yes Tuesday night, by 10am it was cooked oof at lower elevations and it hit the mid 50's and sunny.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Yes Tuesday night, by 10am it was cooked oof at lower elevations and it hit the mid 50's and sunny.


Do people plow if you get a couple inches knowing its going to cook off like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do people plow if you get a couple inches knowing its going to cook off like that.


Nevermind...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do people plow if you get a couple inches knowing its going to cook off like that.


Yes, these scenario's really cut down on salt usage and are great money makers. Spring and Fall I've plowed one day and mowed around piles of snow the next day. We can get 4-5" overnight and by the end of the day it's gone with the exception of shady areas. The sun is an intense thing oot here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind...


SKW


----------



## BossPlow2010

Still raining...

Copious amounts


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still raining...


That's nice.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> That's nice.....


If you sell arks maybe


----------



## EWSplow

The local TV meteorologist said there's rain weat of us, but it would be dry most of the day right before I went out with the dog this morning. Well, the dog and I both went in with wet hair. 
Switched channels and another said the same as the last one.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> The local TV meteorologist said there's rain weat of us, but it would be dry most of the day right before I went out with the dog this morning. Well, the dog and I both went in with wet hair.
> Switched channels and another said the same as the last one.


You still have hair? On your head that is.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> You still have hair? On your head that is.....


Slightly less than when I was 30...on my head. 
More in other places.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Slightly less than when I was 30...on my head.
> More in other places.


WTMI....!!!!


----------



## DeVries

Funny how it stops growing on your head and starts growing out your ears and nose.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Gonna rain Tuesday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Gonna rain Tuesday
> View attachment 185741


It is???


----------



## Randall Ave

DeVries said:


> Funny how it stops growing on your head and starts growing out your ears and nose.


There ya go.


----------



## EWSplow

Windy today. 
Forecast 10' + waves on the lake today.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Windy today.
> Forecast 10' + waves on the lake today.


That'll get the leaves down. 30mph gusts for us. And rain all week.


----------



## EWSplow

I think we've got close to 30 sustained. 
Angry lake too.


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 185764


That's ugly. I hear some Gordon Lightfoot in the background.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> That's ugly. I hear some Gordon Lightfoot in the background.


That's inside the break wall.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I think we've got close to 30 sustained.
> Angry lake too.
> View attachment 185763


We stopped to have a look at the lake after church, it's rare to see the waves coming in this hard from the Southeast. Some of the biggest rollers I've seen out there in a long time.

I joked with my kid's that we should take a walk out on the breakwater to the lighthouse, Even at 6 & 8, they knew that was a bad idea. Along comes some women that feels the need to video the waves with her phone (probably feels the need to receive a bunch of likes on Fakebook?) from the very beginning of the breakwall. Got a pretty good laugh when one of the waves got her wet above the knees!


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> That's ugly. I hear some Gordon Lightfoot in the background.


This song?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Darwin was a winner yesterday...

https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2018/11/1_swimmer_dead_1_missing_in_la.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's sunning...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darwin was a winner yesterday...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2018/11/1_swimmer_dead_1_missing_in_la.html


Crazy kids. 46 y/O & 52 y/o.


----------



## BUFF

Sunny, mid 50's and tee shirt weather on the Front Range and 1hr away winter in the high country.









Some ski areas in Summit County are reporting 16" of new snow in the past 24hrs.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Sunny, mid 50's and tee shirt weather on the Front Range and 1hr away winter in the high country.
> View attachment 185783
> 
> 
> Some ski areas in Summit County are reporting 16" of new snow in the past 24hrs.


You had me curious, so I just checked the steamboat web cams. Looks like snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sunny, mid 50's and tee shirt weather on the Front Range and 1hr away winter in the high country.
> View attachment 185783
> 
> 
> Some ski areas in Summit County are reporting 16" of new snow in the past 24hrs.


That's nice...


----------



## EWSplow

4:15, dark and gloomy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


It sure is, snow ski in the morning and golf in the afternoon..... it's how we roll ootwest


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It sure is, snow ski in the morning and golf in the afternoon..... it's how we roll ootwest


Don't say that out loud or you might have ole Happy Gilmore moving out that way to golf...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't say that out loud or you might have ole Happy Gilmore moving out that way to golf...


I'm Bizzie....Plus I have my eye on a place in South Bendover Indiana


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Bizzie....Plus I have my eye on a place in South Bendover Indiana


?


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s it....Top notch care


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's it....Top notch care


They're non-union???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're non-union???


SKW


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're non-union???


Dont want to work themself out of a job.


----------



## Landgreen

End of week looks interesting. 

Thursday Night
Snow showers likely after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
Friday
Snow showers likely before 1pm, then scattered rain and snow showers between 1pm and 3pm, then scattered snow showers after 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
Friday Night
Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25.
Saturday
Scattered snow showers, mainly before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.
Saturday Night
Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> End of week looks interesting.
> 
> Thursday Night
> Snow showers likely after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> Friday
> Snow showers likely before 1pm, then scattered rain and snow showers between 1pm and 3pm, then scattered snow showers after 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
> Friday Night
> Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25.
> Saturday
> Scattered snow showers, mainly before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.
> Saturday Night
> Snow showers likely, mainly after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25


It does look interesting. Not liking the looks of Friday night down here either. I don't think Thursday night\Friday AM is going to be an issue...rumour is the pavement is too warm downriver.

Friday night\Saturday AM has me a bit more concerned. Especially since we're not ready for a plowing event.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does look interesting. Not liking the looks of Friday night down here either. I don't think Thursday night\Friday AM is going to be an issue...rumour is the pavement is too warm downriver.
> 
> Friday night\Saturday AM has me a bit more concerned. Especially since we're not ready for a plowing event.


I'm afraid to look, are we really supposed to get some accumulation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm afraid to look, are we really supposed to get some accumulation.


Pretty sure it's supposed to mainly lake defect...so you're probably OK.

LOL...just looked. Thursday PM\Friday AM they're guessing at less than an inch. Low of 31. Probably just grassy surfaces. Friday's low is 26 and most of the day in the mid 30's. That concerns me more.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does look interesting. Not liking the looks of Friday night down here either. I don't think Thursday night\Friday AM is going to be an issue...rumour is the pavement is too warm downriver.
> 
> Friday night\Saturday AM has me a bit more concerned. Especially since we're not ready for a plowing event.


Pavement temps toooo warm upriver also...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Pavement temps toooo warm upriver also...


How about near the lakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> How about near the lakes.


Uplake or downlake?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uplake or downlake?


In the lake.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uplake or downlake?


Across the lake. 
Looks really wet on top of the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> In the lake.


That is not an option fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks really wet on top of the lake.


Is this anything like "it gets dark when the sun goes down"?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this anything like "it gets dark when the sun goes down"?


Not sure. It looks yellow on the radar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Not sure. It looks yellow on the radar.


The sun? Lake surface? Uplake? Downlake?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A bit breezy today. 

Oh and BTW, it rained overnight...again. Thank goodness, I think I saw a speck of dust yesterday.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sun? Lake surface? Uplake? Downlake?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


Not the sun, cause the clouds are between the sun and the earth. 
Uplake for sure. 
Still dripping from above here. 
Possible accumulation on grassy surfaces Friday. 
Mix on Sunday. 
I'll fill you in as the system progresses.


----------



## BUFF

Typical fall weather


----------



## Freshwater

I'm just sick of rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> I'm just sick of rain


Isn't it fresh water?


----------



## Landgreen

They changed the high on Saturday from 25 to 34. I was getting a little jittery. We are not ready! Dont want to stake this early either.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> They changed the high on Saturday from 25 to 34. I was getting a little jittery. .


Try putting a little fireball in your coffee Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Typical fall weather
> View attachment 185799


Looks more like an EKG.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Try putting a little fireball in your coffee Thumbs Up


You dont need fireball in your coffee, but it helps.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Try putting a little fireball in your coffee Thumbs Up


Does he drink with Randy?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks more like an EKG.


It's actually pretty flat compared to some of the weather we get.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> You dont need fireball in your coffee, but it helps.


What about the shakes in the morning? :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

All equipment out with boxes on properties, blades are all on, spreaders are all on... Sidewalks machines all ready...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> All equipment out with boxes on properties, blades are all on, spreaders are all on... Sidewalks machines all ready...


SKW.....
Does this mean Jorts season is done for the year.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> All equipment out with boxes on properties, blades are all on, spreaders are all on... Sidewalks machines all ready...


Nobody likes an over achiever


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> SKW.....
> Does this mean Jorts season is done for the year.....





LapeerLandscape said:


> Nobody likes an over achiever


Ok, I know I tapped out the BS meter... Just got my last blow out done and still have not started Winterizers….

Jort season never ends...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

thats


Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok, I know I tapped out the BS meter... Just got my last blow out done and still have not started Winterizers….
> 
> Jort season never ends...


Thats more like it.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it fresh water?


Lol... got me there. I just need a day off, we've been so far behind, we've been working in the rain. Basically 7 day weeks since Aug. Well finish closings wed, then turn to plows and salters. It can't snow yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok, I know I tapped out the BS meter... Just got my last blow out done and still have not started Winterizers….
> 
> Jort season never ends...


Good thing...I was about ready to jump in the Cummings and open a can of Whoop...if you were that prepared.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing...I was about ready to jump in the Cummings and open a can of Whoop...if you were that prepared.


SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> SKW


You got me...I'm bizzie.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> You dont need fireball in your coffee, but it helps.


----------



## Landgreen

...


----------



## Landgreen

Lots of staking going on here. I think we're gonna bend the knee to mutha nature and stake tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

Sounds like there could be some accumulation Friday morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Sounds like there could be some accumulation Friday morning.


Japan???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Lots of staking going on here. I think we're gonna bend the knee to mutha nature and stake tomorrow.


We made a good dent yesterday. Learning my lesson, started with the resi's since they are the first to ask when we're staking. Sure enough, had a couple calls.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Sounds like there could be some accumulation Friday morning.


 I'm out completely now, I gave all my existing accounts to my Nephew,I will keep one loader for big storms to help him out as he don't have one. He just started a small landscape biz last year. All my clients were okay with it as he been plowing with me and they know him.

Now I got to deal with Buyers on all my equipment and it's over for me. I will still be around to scorch everybody. LMAO


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> Now I got to deal with Buyers on all my equipment and it's over for me. I will still be around to scorch everybody. LMAO


Oh great, another consultant...


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> I'm out completely now, I gave all my existing accounts to my Nephew,I will keep one loader for big storms to help him out as he don't have one. He just started a small landscape biz last year. All my clients were okay with it as he been plowing with me and they know him.
> 
> Now I got to deal with Buyers on all my equipment and it's over for me. I will still be around to scorch everybody. LMAO


Enjoy your retirement, Fred. 
Don't harrass us too much when we're bizzie.


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh great, another consultant...


That's senior consultant. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> That's senior patron consultant. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Fixed it...


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Enjoy your retirement, Fred.
> Don't harrass us too much when we're bizzie.


No way will I retire. Went to a wedding over the weekend and seen a friend of mine that retired. They sat him with me and I come in and he blew up and had a walker.

I didn't know weather too poop or go blind, his Warden told me he won't fish or hunt golf etc. Sits in his big old recliner and watches TV and snores all day. So I go to get a drink and my Warden and his warden where trying to get him up to go to the men room with no success.

I got behind him and almost got a hernia lifting his fat butt, the warden put the walker in front of him and off he went. This guy is only 65 years old and was a strong hard working guy. If I got any drunker I would of asked him why he gave up with that fat butt. 

I will still be doing construction after the winter season and be here as I enjoy the company here on PS. Bizzie???? you guys always got time for PS. :laugh: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fixed it...


 That too. :laugh: Thumbs Up


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Now you have time to fix your loader with the seized engine.


----------



## FredG

Aerospace Eng said:


> Now you have time to fix your loader with the seized engine.


I'm pretty sure we will be trucking for a contractor in place of the snow and ice. The loader may be sold as is for parts or maybe the scrape yard. I don't see any use for it anymore.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> No way will I retire. Went to a wedding over the weekend and seen a friend of mine that retired. They sat him with me and I come in and he blew up and had a walker.
> 
> I didn't know weather too poop or go blind, his Warden told me he won't fish or hunt golf etc. Sits in his big old recliner and watches TV and snores all day. So I go to get a drink and my Warden and his warden where trying to get him up to go to the men room with no success.
> 
> I got behind him and almost got a hernia lifting his fat butt, the warden put the walker in front of him and off he went. This guy is only 65 years old and was a strong hard working guy. If I got any drunker I would of asked him why he gave up with that fat butt.
> 
> I will still be doing construction after the winter season and be here as I enjoy the company here on PS. Bizzie???? you guys always got time for PS. :laugh: :laugh::laugh:


I know how you feel. I see some of these old guys and then I look again and think we went to school together.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Japan???


Pluto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap...WWA hoisted for tomorrow. 2" during the day, 3" overnight. 

90% of the leaves fell this week.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap...WWA hoisted for tomorrow. 2" during the day, 3" overnight.
> 
> 90% of the leaves fell this week.


CODE RED!!!!!......This could be the makings of an Epic meltdown right out of the gate


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> CODE RED!!!!!......This could be the makings of an Epic meltdown right out of the gate


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> CODE RED!!!!!......This could be the makings of an Epic meltdown right out of the gate


2" to 20" on its way


----------



## EWSplow

1-2" forecast for this side of the pond and I'm not ready.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> 1-2" forecast for this side of the pond and I'm not ready.


It will melt unless you want to plow the grass.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I'm ready, have six trucks tied together with jumper cables in series and the charger on one... Should be good for everything to start in morning...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It will melt unless you want to plow the grass.


These local guys are saying accumulation. Temps around, or above freezing and warm surface temps. Not sure how they figure it will accumulate.
I'll have to read up on this plowing grass. Maybe I'll start a new thread.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm ready, have six trucks tied together with jumper cables in series and the charger on one... Should be good for everything to start in morning...


What if the trucks have two batteries :dancing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> CODE RED!!!!!......This could be the makings of an Epic meltdown right out of the gate


For whom????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm ready, have six trucks tied together with jumper cables in series and the charger on one... Should be good for everything to start in morning...


Sounds like Ryan's fleet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NWS has us at 2 and 3.

Locals have us between an inch or two on grassy surfaces to Snowpocalypse 2018.

Notsoaccuweather has us at an inch total. If they aren't predicting epic snow, not sure it's going to happen. They are ALWAYS on the high side of everything.

And it starts...NWS just changed their guess to 4" tomorrow night. I can't wait to see what it is in another hour, 4 hours, 8 hours and what actually happens.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> For whom????


You


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You


I'm completely calm and relaxed.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> NWS has us at 2 and 3.
> 
> Locals have us between an inch or two on grassy surfaces to Snowpocalypse 2018.
> 
> Notsoaccuweather has us at an inch total. If they aren't predicting epic snow, not sure it's going to happen. They are ALWAYS on the high side of everything.
> 
> And it starts...NWS just changed their guess to 4" tomorrow night. I can't wait to see what it is in another hour, 4 hours, 8 hours and what actually happens.


4" tomorrow night?
According to the local TV, Milwaukee will get snow, nothing west. Start time 3am tomorrow. Ending by 10am. They're still saying the roads will be slushy for the morning commute.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm completely calm and relaxed.


Found this picture of your wife removing you from the Jagoof display at Tractor supply


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185882
> 
> 
> Found this picture of your wife removing you from the Jagoof display at Tractor supply


Is the plow lord in the background in flip flops?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is the plow lord in the background in flip flops?


Yes...Helping Marks wife control him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...Helping Marks wife control him


SKW


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW


Don't get upset....You need to Focus on the impending doom


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't get upset....You need to Focus on the impending doom


If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 185886


BARN DOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> BARN DOORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's the mother of Barn Doors right there....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> That's the mother of Barn Doors right there....


Is that 20ft probably a special order too.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that 20ft probably a special order too.


You got it...I bet you could fit a lot of Snocone machines in there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> You got it...I bet you could fit a lot of Snocone machines in there...


And bounce houses.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> And bounce houses.


With those Barn Doors....You might as well throw the Pony's in there also


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't get upset....You need to Focus on the impending doom


Good thing the Ventrac showed up yesterday...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing the Ventrac showed up yesterday...


Game Changer....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing the Ventrac showed up yesterday...


Good thing, now you'll be able to broom off all your presalt on Monday after the epic let down tomorrow...


----------



## Freshwater

It's going to get to 40deg tomarrow? It was 40deg today, what can stick to pavement?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> It's going to get to 40deg tomarrow? It was 40deg today, what can stick to pavement?


Snot...boogers


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snot...boogers


----------



## EWSplow

I'm ready to push 2" of nothing.
Looking at the radar, this system will have to take a left turn soon, or it will be south of us.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Freshwater said:


> It's going to get to 40deg tomarrow? It was 40deg today, what can stick to pavement?


Not much to the pavementbut the idea that winters on it's way will be stuck in everyone's minds.


----------



## EWSplow

Its starting to stick


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its starting to stick


Pluto???


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pluto???


Shirley


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure when it started, but it isn't sticking.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure when it started, but it isn't sticking.


The little bit that was sticking is now melting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The little bit that was sticking is now melting.


So then is it really sticking...? You're going to get everyone worked up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The little bit that was sticking is now melting.


Better hurry up and salt.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> So then is it really sticking...? You're going to get everyone worked up...


Nevermind


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Better hurry up and salt.


I was thinking that...at least drive around with all the lights going. Make a good show. 
Doesn't look like the city did any salting. Oops, just heard the city pretreated last night. Maybe just some main streets?
I saw 1 guy salting a walk.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure when it started, but it isn't sticking.


Should give you more time to get that ventrac lit up light a polish church.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 185937


Darn I'm getting jealous, got no snow to push. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Darn I'm getting jealous, got no snow to push. :laugh:


You won't miss it when it's 20 below.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So then is it really sticking...? You're going to get everyone worked up...


Boogers and snot were sticking????

Told you sew...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You won't miss it when it's 20 below.


That's when it's best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Better hurry up and salt.


Rumor on the playground is the District Attorneys in Wayne County are salting.

Prices are double, there isn't enough, and Wayne County really isn't sitting that great financially...but they're salting wet roads.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is the District Attorneys in Wayne County are salting.
> 
> Prices are double, there isn't enough, and Wayne County really isn't sitting that great financially...but they're salting wet roads.


District attorneys know all about liability I guess, and not enough about ground temps and salt shortages...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently we have a significant number of District Attorneys here in Kent County as well...one of my guys saw one salting on\off ramps on his way in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The region of Peel here was spraying highways as early as yesterday morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently we have a significant number of District Attorneys here in Kent County as well...one of my guys saw one salting on\off ramps on his way in.


What a bunch of District Attorneys.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's when it's best.


Until something breaks.


----------



## Freshwater

Snow really is kind of cool to watch fall...... when you dont have to touch it.
Nothings sticking at all.

Tues might be interesting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

There goes a Lapeer county District Attorney.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> Snow really is kind of cool to watch fall...... when you dont have to touch it.
> Nothings sticking at all.
> 
> Tues might be interesting.


I agree wish at Christmas i could just watch it fall and not be worrying...

Tonight could be interesting for guys in the high snow total areas...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I agree wish at Christmas i could just watch it fall and not be worrying...
> 
> Tonight could be interesting for guys in the high snow total areas...


So Low Snow areas are safe??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> So Low Snow areas are safe??


Yes, you are good to go for bingo tonight...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, you are good to go for bingo tonight...


Bingo is Saturday night....Tonight it's dinner at Bob Evans


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LMAO...NWS has finally dropped it to around an inch for tonight...just what the local NTACs have been predicting all along.


----------



## EWSplow

The puddles are starting to ice over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr...wimp chill of 11° takes a little getting used to.

First salting of the season.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr...wimp chill of 11° takes a little getting used to.
> 
> First salting of the season.


You should try it in jorts... Better then coffee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect...especially when it kicks in at 230-3ish...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...especially when it kicks in at 230-3ish...


Yes 3 is the best especially when it's not even showing up on radar...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since it's lake effecting...going to do some plowing as well. Yippee


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The wind can change direction now...I foresee lots of service failures today...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr...wimp chill of 11° takes a little getting used to.
> 
> First salting of the season.


Must be the lake effect. 9* wind chill here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> The wind can change direction now...I foresee lots of service failures today...


Dry over here but to the north had snow


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Since it's lake effecting...going to do some plowing as well. Yippee


Remind me again why we do this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Say your contracts start November 15. November 10 you get 2-4"...what do you do?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Say your contracts start November 15. November 10 you get 2-4"...what do you do?


I've always just did them and hoped for the best. Never had anyone dispute. That's on per service, not seasonal.
Maybe a quick email stating their property needs service and even though its early, you're doing it.
I always figured good service goes a long way. Best advertising out there.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Say your contracts start November 15. November 10 you get 2-4"...what do you do?


Run around like a chicken with its head cut off!

Or go to other parking lots that aren't seviced and compare those failures to yours.


----------



## EWSplow

The normal temp for today is 49*...and here we are.
We need a shivering emoji.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> The normal temp for today is 49*...and here we are.
> We need a shivering emoji.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Remind me again why we do this.


Cause you love it, its a way of life.


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and 40 here in beautiful New Jersey. Just sayen


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Sunny and 40 here in beautiful New Jersey. Just sayen


Your day will come.
I guess there's a trade off, weather vs....well you know.


----------



## Bighammer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Say your contracts start November 15. November 10 you get 2-4"...what do you do?


Snow in Oct seems unlikely, but Nov 1 would be a more realistic start date.

Curious what your end date is.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Say your contracts start November 15. November 10 you get 2-4"...what do you do?


Take care of your customers and if you have 1 or 2 that refuse to pay remember not to service them in the future. Chances are if they complain about getting charged for service before the date they will also be the first to ***** about not getting serviced. Some people you just cant win either way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm a firm believer in over servicing with the exception of salting. I do my best to be prudent with that.

Our contracts start November 1 and end April 15. This year we serviced after that. I can also remember salting on October 28.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm a firm believer in over servicing with the exception of salting. I do my best to be prudent with that.
> 
> Our contracts start November 1 and end April 15. This year we serviced after that. I can also remember salting on October 28.


September 15-June 1, Earliest plow was 9/20 and plowed on 5/28


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm a firm believer in over servicing with the exception of salting. I do my best to be prudent with that.
> 
> Our contracts start November 1 and end April 15. This year we serviced after that. I can also remember salting on October 28.


Last year, we went beyond April 15.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Take care of your customers and if you have 1 or 2 that refuse to pay remember not to service them in the future. Chances are if they complain about getting charged for service before the date they will also be the first to ***** about not getting serviced. Some people you just cant win either way.


 Amen. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well the first casualties on the first event... Sidewalk guy called says he lost a Zspray spinner @Defcon 5 .... Big momma hydraulic spreader has one speed on the chain all of a sudden... Spinner speed still works so guessing valve... All in all not terrible...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Last year, we went beyond April 15.


Pretty sure we went to April 17 or 18.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure we went to April 17 or 18.


I believe I invoiced April 18 as the last service.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very happy after the first run with the SSV. The operator loves it, not sure she stopped smiling the entire morning. 

First time out with it, she did 90% of her route in 4 hours, which cut a minimum of 1 hour off, more likely 2 hours. Did our resi's and a couple on her route a second time, wasted some time backtracking just because the way it worked out. Got everything done in under 9 hours. Including wasting traveling time, not her fault at all. 2-4" fluffy on top, wet underneath. Used the sprayer in combination with granular. 

Already told the CFO we need a couple more. Lead balloons don't fly.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very happy after the first run with the SSV. The operator loves it, not sure she stopped smiling the entire morning.
> 
> First time out with it, she did 90% of her route in 4 hours, which cut a minimum of 1 hour off, more likely 2 hours. Did our resi's and a couple on her route a second time, wasted some time backtracking just because the way it worked out. Got everything done in under 9 hours. Including wasting traveling time, not her fault at all. 2-4" fluffy on top, wet underneath. Used the sprayer in combination with granular.
> 
> Already told the CFO we need a couple more. Lead balloons don't fly.


Drop spreader review?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very happy after the first run with the SSV. The operator loves it, not sure she stopped smiling the entire morning.
> 
> First time out with it, she did 90% of her route in 4 hours, which cut a minimum of 1 hour off, more likely 2 hours. Did our resi's and a couple on her route a second time, wasted some time backtracking just because the way it worked out. Got everything done in under 9 hours. Including wasting traveling time, not her fault at all. 2-4" fluffy on top, wet underneath. Used the sprayer in combination with granular.
> 
> Already told the CFO we need a couple more. Lead balloons don't fly.


With that kind of efficiency you could work someone right out of a job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> With that kind of efficiency you could work someone right out of a job.


When I told "someone" he said he was going to send a rep over so she could file a grievance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Drop spreader review?


She used a combo of liquid and granular. Seemed to work good other than lake effect covering everything.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> When I told "someone" he said he was going to send a rep over so she could file a grievance.


I will be that someone representing her...Buckle up Yard monkey


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I will be that someone representing her...Buckle up Yard monkey


You won't show...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You won't show...


Wow!!!....Let's See...Ryan never shows...You rarely show....I always show....


----------



## Landgreen

3" of fluffy lake effect on a Sunday. Couldnt ask for a better first of season plow. Shovelers showed up too. Shocking.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> 3" of fluffy lake effect on a Sunday. Couldnt ask for a better first of season plow. Shovelers showed up too. Shocking.


Easy pickings.


----------



## BUFF

Got Mtn effect going on now.


----------



## Defcon 5

It can Stop now!!!!....I miss summer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow!!!....Let's See...Ryan never shows...You rarely show....I always show....


I show when I say I'm going to show. Ryan doesn't ever show.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I show when I say I'm going to show. Ryan doesn't ever show.


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so...


I just did...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It can Stop now!!!!....I miss summer


Spose to snow


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just did...


I don't recall that


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Spose to snow


Where????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Where????


Japan...


----------



## BUFF

Not just Jaypan...... picked up another 1" overnight as still snowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not just Jaypan...... picked up another 1" overnight as still snowing
> View attachment 186046


Wow...since it's dark, does that mean the sun isn't up?

Just clarifying for @Ajlawn1


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...since it's dark, does that mean the sun isn't up?
> 
> Just clarifying for @Ajlawn1


The sun is up someplace, just not here when the pic was took at 5:15a


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> The sun is up someplace, just not here when the pic was took at 5:15a


So what you're saying is if the sun isn't up it's dark...understood. Not sure if Hoosiers can grasp that concept.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what you're saying is if the sun isn't up it's dark...understood. Not sure if Hoosiers can grasp that concept.


For the most part yes, there are weather conditions that do make it darker during the day but not as dark as night after the sun has set.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing.


In Japan??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> In Japan??


Sure...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Is here too, man the battle ships.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is here too, man the battle ships.


If it's snowing in Jaypan do you really want to man the Battlrship..... or have you forgotten aboot the Alamo.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Alot of wet pavement out there...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Alot of wet pavement out there...


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got just enough to waste some salt.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got just enough to waste some salt.


 Ditto.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Ditto.


Ok are you in or out? Skin or no skin. One minute it sounds like you're done and the next you're out salting...?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok are you in or out? Skin or no skin. One minute it sounds like you're done and the next you're out salting...?


 No skin, just nosy to whats happening. Most of the skin is in the safe from equipment sold and a lot more to sell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's lake effecting...


----------



## BUFF

Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Where?


Downwind...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Downwind...


Ok cuz up wind it's clear blue sky and aboot 45*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ok cuz up wind it's clear blue sky and aboot 45*


Understood...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's lake effecting...


 Was listening to noaa in my dump truck while I was waiting for a guy to pick up a pusher. Supposed to get crushed on the 104 corridor lake effecting. small bands, they won't give a amount of snowfall but did say it would effect the morning commute.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> while I was waiting for a guy to pick up a pusher


Like I said...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/stolen-14-pusher-greece-ny.175005/#post-2319210


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like I said...
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/stolen-14-pusher-greece-ny.175005/#post-2319210


 This one was yeller and rust. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

FredG said:


> Was listening to noaa in my dump truck while I was waiting for a guy to pick up a pusher. Supposed to get crushed on the 104 corridor lake effecting. small bands, they won't give a amount of snowfall but did say it would effect the morning commute.


Edit : 6 to 15'' now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> This one was yeller and rust. :laugh:


Ahhhh sneaky give it some patina and antique it up... Nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> This one was yeller and rust. :laugh:


SKW...


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> September 15-June 1, Earliest plow was 9/20 and plowed on 5/28


Damn, that's longer then a Nascar season! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Damn, that's longer then a Nascar season!
> 
> NYH1.


Yeah it wears on you after 6 months


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very strange morning...it isn't raining or snowing. Not sure I know what to do.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very strange morning...it isn't raining or snowing. Not sure I know what to do.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very strange morning...it isn't raining or snowing. Not sure I know what to do.


Go put on a deer costume and run through the woods. But wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very strange morning...it isn't raining or snowing. Not sure I know what to do.


Your not sitting in a tree stand? You could always take the CFO out to breakfast. Brownie points for that next new machine.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very strange morning...it isn't raining or snowing. Not sure I know what to do.


Go chase the warden around and forget about it. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Go put on a deer costume and run through the woods. But wait until tomorrow.


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Your not sitting in a tree stand? You could always take the CFO out to breakfast. Brownie points for that next new machine.


Gun season starts tomorrow. New machines aren't going over real well right now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


In the woods


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> In the woods


Stihl???


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Your not sitting in a tree stand? You could always take the CFO out to breakfast. Brownie points for that next new machine.


She sent him to the tree stand.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very strange morning...it isn't raining or snowing. Not sure I know what to do.


You should be accustom to that dilemma....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You should be accustom to that dilemma....


SKWM...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If clouds were money - West Michigan would have won the lotto! So far this month of November, Grand Rapids has had just 3.2% of possible sunshine - that's 4 hours and 15 minutes TOTAL over the last 13 days. The cloudiest month on record was Nov. 1992 with just 5.1% of possible sunshine. The average amount of sunshine in November in G.R. is 28%. December is on average the cloudiest month of the year (20%). Today (Wed.) we are down to 9 hours and 46 minutes of daylight. We'll lose another 45 minutes of daylight between now and the Winter Solstice, which is at 5:23 pm on Dec. 21. The earliest sunset is Dec. 8 and 9 at 5:08 pm and the latest sunrise is Jan. 3 at 8:14 am.

  
The South Pole 11 14 18
Here's a screen grab from the South Pole (2:30 am 11 14). Here the sun is up 24 hours a day and moves in a circle at the same height above the horizon. At mid-summer it's about 23.5° above the horizon. You can see some cirrus clouds. The snow and ice reflect the sun's rays, so little energy is used to heat air. The South Pole is also cold because it's at a high elevation - 9,301 ft. above sea level. The warmest temperature ever at the South Pole was +9.9F and the coldest -117F. The current temperature as I write this is -41F.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If clouds were money - West Michigan would have won the lotto! So far this month of November, Grand Rapids has had just 3.2% of possible sunshine - that's 4 hours and 15 minutes TOTAL over the last 13 days. The cloudiest month on record was Nov. 1992 with just 5.1% of possible sunshine. The average amount of sunshine in November in G.R. is 28%. December is on average the cloudiest month of the year (20%). Today (Wed.) we are down to 9 hours and 46 minutes of daylight. We'll lose another 45 minutes of daylight between now and the Winter Solstice, which is at 5:23 pm on Dec. 21. The earliest sunset is Dec. 8 and 9 at 5:08 pm and the latest sunrise is Jan. 3 at 8:14 am.
> 
> 
> The South Pole 11 14 18
> Here's a screen grab from the South Pole (2:30 am 11 14). Here the sun is up 24 hours a day and moves in a circle at the same height above the horizon. At mid-summer it's about 23.5° above the horizon. You can see some cirrus clouds. The snow and ice reflect the sun's rays, so little energy is used to heat air. The South Pole is also cold because it's at a high elevation - 9,301 ft. above sea level. The warmest temperature ever at the South Pole was +9.9F and the coldest -117F. The current temperature as I write this is -41F.


Thanks Peabody.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Thanks Peabody.....


Anytime Sherman...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gun season starts tomorrow. New machines aren't going over real well right now.


I am loosing better than half my staff starting tomorrow for that reason...

Good news is most of the facility managers in my area understand.

Hell better than 1/2 of them wont be on the clock themselves...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I am loosing better than half my staff starting tomorrow for that reason...
> 
> Good news is most of the facility managers in my area understand.
> 
> Hell better than 1/2 of them wont be on the clock themselves...


National holiday!


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> I am loosing better than half my staff starting tomorrow for that reason...
> 
> Good news is most of the facility managers in my area understand.
> 
> Hell better than 1/2 of them wont be on the clock themselves...


So, the boss is stuck doing service calls?


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> So, the boss is stuck doing service calls?


That has been the case in previous years... :angry:


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> So, the boss is stuck doing service calls?


Got out of my own tree last year to fix a bank's crapper...

People look at you weird when you show up to a service call with camo face paint on... :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Got out of my own tree last year to fix a bank's crapper...
> 
> People look at you weird when you show up to a service call with camo face paint on... :laugh:U


Camo face paint, surprised you got in the bank at all.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Got out of my own tree last year to fix a bank's crapper...
> 
> People look at you weird when you show up to a service call with camo face paint on... :laugh:


It wasn't the face paint......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Got out of my own tree last year to fix a bank's crapper...
> 
> People look at you weird when you show up to a service call with camo face paint on... :laugh:


And roll up in their drive with your service truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And roll up in their drive with your service truck...
> 
> View attachment 186196


That's awesome...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Splendid...went from 3 days of 0% precip (Wed-Friday) to nothing today, 20% increased to 40% and is now 60% chance tomorrow with possibly a half inch of snow. 

Wait...they changed it again. NWS must be run by a bunch of women. 

Chance on Friday as well. Blooming idiotic morons.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186197


It was another guess from Ryan...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was another guess from Ryan...


Yes....Another uneducated guess


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Splendid...went from 3 days of 0% precip (Wed-Friday) to nothing today, 20% increased to 40% and is now 60% chance tomorrow with possibly a half inch of snow.
> 
> Wait...they changed it again. NWS must be run by a bunch of women.
> 
> Chance on Friday as well. Blooming idiotic morons.


So your saying theres a 50% chance of weather.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So your saying theres a 50% chance of weather.


Trying to go hunting, hoping I don't have to come home tomorrow and salt 

Damn, say 1-3"for us, SOB


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So your saying theres a 50% chance of weather.


Eggzactly


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait...they changed it again. NWS must be run by a bunch of women.


That's why they call it Mother Nature... If it were "father nature" it would be sunny and 70 every day...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> And roll up in their drive with your service truck...
> 
> View attachment 186196


He must have a real **** problem


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> He must have a real **** problem


Nevermind...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that sucked... From everything staying south, to starting at 3pm today, to starting at 7am, to starting actually at 5am and waking up to a winter weather advisory and 2-3" of wet concrete later... Little sprinkle of sleet, along with a dash of freezing rain, and a pinch of graupel... The normal four to five hours just took 10... It can stop now!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that sucked... From everything staying south, to starting at 3pm today, to starting at 7am, to starting actually at 5am and waking up to a winter weather advisory and 2-3" of wet concrete later... Little sprinkle of sleet, along with a dash of freezing rain, and a pinch of graupel... The normal four to five hours just took 10... It can stop now!


It did stay south. Its been cloudy all day, but no precipitation. 
That freezing rain must sting the legs when you're wearing jorts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowed for quite awhile...nothing stuck on pavement. Didn't prevent a few "competitors" from salting wet pavement.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's been everything today. Rain sleet freezing rain snow...I'd be happy with "gone" at this point, but the ice didn't last long, sleet didn't accumulate, and so far the snow isn't bad. 

We really don't need this weather with the current state of salt supplies.


----------



## NYH1

Supposed to start here in CNY anytime. Calling for 4 to 8 or 6 to 12 depending where you are.

My buddy plows at our air port. Could be a long night if other air ports start shutting down. Ours doesn't.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Clear blue skeye and aboot 50*.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It did stay south. Its been cloudy all day, but no precipitation.


That's nice...



EWSplow said:


> That freezing rain must sting the legs when you're wearing jorts.


I don't drive around with my windows down when it's raining...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Clear blue skeye and aboot 50*.


That's nice too...


----------



## EWSplow

I don't drive around with my windows down when it's raining...








[/QUOTE]
That's nice


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Salted a couple large stores late this afternoon, everything else will get salted and or checked in the early AM. Even though its sticking were not going to salt a Dr office or bank when they are minutes from closing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2 days ago it was going to be sunny today. We have 1-2" and still snowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's dark here but 1-2" as well...and still snowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 days ago it was going to be sunny today. We have 1-2" and still snowing.


It is sunny above the clouds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It is sunny above the clouds.


Thanks for not letting me down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for not letting me down.


Just trying to help.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 days ago it was going to be sunny today. We have 1-2" and still snowing.


You may want to consider a move to Philadelphia, I here it's always sunny there......

This entire Fall has been a let down for us. I thought I had scheduled a nice light workload with plenty of wiggle-room. Instead we're struggling like we would typically in mid December. I'm not sure my livers going to handle a 5 month winter either......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of these days...a cold, dry snow. A consistent snow over our service area. 

I hope and pray.


----------



## Ajlawn1

50° next week...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 50° next week...


Where?


----------



## Philbilly2

Not here or there


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Over here over there everywhere.


----------



## EWSplow

Hmmm, I didn't see the inch we got on any forecast. 
Supposedly 1-2 tonight into tomorrow morning. 
Does that mean nothing, or 6?


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Hmmm, I didn't see the inch we got on any forecast.
> Supposedly 1-2 tonight into tomorrow morning.
> Does that mean nothing, or 6?


 10 12'' here, Had a little problem getting my Lexus out of the garage. Little problem where the plows piled by the road. I had my daughter watch the street and put it in reverse and put the coal to it. Got out luckily.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> 10 12'' here, Had a little problem getting my Lexus out of the garage. Little problem where the plows piled by the road. I had my daughter watch the street and put it in reverse and put the coal to it. Got out luckily.


All that ground clearance I figured it wouldn't be an issue...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> All that ground clearance I figured it wouldn't be an issue...
> 
> View attachment 186252


 SKW nevermind.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Defcon 5

It's a banner day....My first picture of the year from the Westside of the state


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186265
> It's a banner day....My first picture of the year from the Westside of the state


It looks like you need birdseed and suet.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> It looks like you need birdseed and suet.


I don't need anything....The person who sent that picture should take a timeout from the Internet and head to the Bird Supply store


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186265
> It's a banner day....My first picture of the year from the Westside of the state


Holy cow looks like an epic 2-3" snowfall...


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't need anything....The person who sent that picture should take a timeout from the Internet and head to the Bird Supply store


Maybe when he gets back, he should cut up that firewood.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Maybe when he gets back, he should cut up that firewood.


Probably have to call a tree company.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably have to call a tree company.


Would you trust him with an axe or chainsaw??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Would you trust him with an axe or chainsaw??


I was wondering if that was the juipers or spirea that he tried to trim back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186265
> It's a banner day....My first picture of the year from the Westside of the state


File foto...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was wondering if that was the juipers or spirea that he tried to trim back.


Yes...


----------



## NYH1

FredG said:


> 10 12'' here, Had a little problem getting my Lexus out of the garage. Little problem where the plows piled by the road. I had my daughter watch the street and put it in reverse and put the coal to it. Got out luckily.


We got a foot....already melting.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Half inch overnight, then an inch today.

Nothing overnight and never dropped below freezing.

Snowing lightly now with the sun poking through occasionally. As an aside, it's quite bright out with the sun up... @Ajlawn1

Guess is for less than a half inch today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess is for less than a half inch today.


Way less or a little less...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Way less or a little less...?


Yes...less


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...less


Ok thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok thanks.


Anytime...


----------



## EWSplow

Just enough snow to lose sleep over. Ugh 
Forecast was 1-2" between midnight and 9am.
Nothing fell before 3:30am. 1/2" by 6:30 a.m. temp was 31.
Still snowing, but what was sticking melted by 7:00am.
Contemplated salting, but glad we didn't.


----------



## BUFF

Snow started aboot an hour ago, calling for 2-4”.
Warden was supposed to go to Wyo today for the week but hi ways are closed there :angry:


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Snow started aboot an hour ago, calling for 2-4".
> Warden was supposed to go to Wyo today for the week but hi ways are closed there :angry:


I take it you need some alone time. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's raining...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's raining...


Not here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's raining...


Not here either...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not here either...


 Here either but 12'' of snow melted down to 2''.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Here either but 12'' of snow melted down to 2''.


SKW. Do you even know what day it is...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

33* and light snow, have to put my cheaters on to see it thats how light it is.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> SKW. Do you even know what day it is...


 Enlighten me with your wisdom. Not aware of any special day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Enlighten me with your wisdom. Not aware of any special day.


Nothing special just figured you might be a little hung over as it's been radio silence since the Lexus got out of the driveway yesterday...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nothing special just figured you might be a little hung over as it's been radio silence since the Lexus got out of the driveway yesterday...


 Nope just busy plowing snow for nothing. LMAO


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Nope just busy plowing snow for nothing. LMAO


And "backing into things"?


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> And "backing into things"?


 You saw my Furd in the other thread lol. Not saying I never backed into anything but that was not me. I just almost knock poles down and have whiplash for a day or two. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

So the Guesstimologists said yesterdays little snow would be done late afternoon... Then the evening news at 6 yesterday starts calling for maybe another 1-2" overnight... Which it did lightly snow all night but barely had a 1/4" of slush on hardsurfaces this morn... Which I wrote off since temps were at 32 and rising... So now another chance Mon night into Tues.

I mean as of Friday this Sat snow was supposed to end in the afternoon and we were clear for almost a week... Plus it was supposed to be a fast moving clipper system... That thing was like watching grass grow yesterday...

I'm not sure if the plowing creates the actual stress or just having absolutely no idea when and what is coming anymore...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not sure if the plowing creates the actual stress or just having absolutely no idea when and what is coming anymore...


Its was the weather holding me hostage, even though no snow was in the forecast I was still getting up to look oot the window and check web cams.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not sure if the plowing creates the actual stress or just having absolutely no idea when and what is coming anymore...


Worthless forecasts are what's driving me crazy.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Worthless forecasts are what's driving me crazy.


It's like knowing you got a size able invoice coming in the mail and it comes two weeks later. :laugh:


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the Guesstimologists said yesterdays little snow would be done late afternoon... Then the evening news at 6 yesterday starts calling for maybe another 1-2" overnight... Which it did lightly snow all night but barely had a 1/4" of slush on hardsurfaces this morn... Which I wrote off since temps were at 32 and rising... So now another chance Mon night into Tues.
> 
> I mean as of Friday this Sat snow was supposed to end in the afternoon and we were clear for almost a week... Plus it was supposed to be a fast moving clipper system... That thing was like watching grass grow yesterday...
> 
> I'm not sure if the plowing creates the actual stress or just having absolutely no idea when and what is coming anymore...


It's the not knowing what's coming. Everybody on here can handle the plowing/salting. Hard to keep the crew engaged and ready when we dont know whats coming.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Its was the weather holding me hostage, even though no snow was in the forecast I was still getting up to look oot the window and check web cams.


This is why I sleep on the couch all winter, so as not to disturb the wife. Also ties into lapeers and Luther's point about unethical salting practices. This is a time to get some rest from summer. We'll all be out plenty, its all coming down the pipe, flying blind the whole way.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> This is why I sleep on the couch all winter, so as not to disturb the wife. Also ties into lapeers and Luther's point about unethical salting practices. This is a time to get some rest from summer. We'll all be out plenty, its all coming down the pipe, flying blind the whole way.


You can help me with fall cleanups..
Going to be in flat rock tomorrow...


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can help me with fall cleanups..
> Going to be in flat rock tomorrow...


I'm on break  pond openings typically start a month before mowing. 
Closings typically end a couple weeks before fall cleanups though.

I can come walk you around that driveway.  we can come up with something. They might have room, like I said I dont make anything off it. I just try to find them a contractor for the season. Otherwise theyll just have the handicap people do it.Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Otherwise theyll just have the handicap people do it.Thumbs Up


Oh so another plowsite member.
I'm doing a drive down the street, so I may be interested, but commercial properties are first FYI


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh so another plowsite member.
> I'm doing a drive down the street, so I may be interested, but commercial properties are first FYI


Yeah, though I think most of those guys over there posted here at one time or another.

That would be great if you could pick it up. 
PM sent


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Yeah, though I think most of those guys over there posted here at one time or another.
> 
> That would be great if you could pick it up.
> PM sent


PM received


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just checked the forecast again...went from 3 days of cleanup to maybe 1.5? 

If that...I'm sure it will be worse by morning.


----------



## DeVries

We have the same problem here, no sence looking at tomorows forecast cause in 6 hours it'll be differant again.

Not sure if the weather has just been more difficult to predict the last two years or what. Its really frustrating as stated earlier to at least plan for 24 hours ahead of time.


----------



## Landgreen

Terrible forecasts lately. One of our blowers is down. Needs pto shaft repaired. Found a shop to fix it. Overnighted parts. Should be good to go by tomorrow afternoon. Then check forecast... Calling for 2" overnight tonight. Just walked out of Tractor Supply with a pto shaft. Should do the trick.

And today was the first full day of cleanups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

*Cold December Predicted*
By:

Bill Steffen










This is the latest December temperature forecast from the Climate Prediction Center. All of Lower Michigan and much of the Great Lakes has a higher probability of colder than average temperatures. I've been on the cold December bandwagon. There have been hints - lots of early snow cover over Canada, ice forming early on Canadian lakes - the El Nino is not strong, but weak to moderate at best and centered well off the coast of S. America - cold pool forming south of Alaska - index values (NAO - AO) going negative. December should be the 3rd month in a row with cooler than average temperatures. The sun continues to retreat to the south and will for another month with average temperatures going down for another 2 months.

  
Cold Pattern
It's been cold...November is now more than 6 degrees cooler than average and we've had 11 consecutive days with highs in the 30s. Those 11 days have been nearly 10 deg. cooler than average.

  
November temperature anomaly map from WeatherBell
This is the November (so far) temperature anomaly (difference from average) map for N. America (from WeatherBell). You can see that most of the country has had a cold November with the cold centered in the center of the country. It's only been warm in California and the far SE Coast.

  
Three more cool days
We have 3 more cool days coming with temperatures struggling to reach the low-mid 30s. This could be one of the coldest Thanksgiving Days ever from Michigan east through New England. We do warm back to the mid 40s on Friday and Saturday. A damp period is on the way from Saturday to Tuesday of next week. * The middle of next week looks chilly. *

Fudge...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Weather channel had that for all three months now too small polar vortex... So much for El nino and last week's warmer and drier guess's...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Weather channel had that for all three months now too small polar vortex... So much for El nino and last week's warmer and drier guess's...


The warm temps far out in the 10 day forecasts gradually get colder as we get closer. They have been way way off. We planned on leaf cleanups Friday and maybe Saturday. Now I see a high of 27 for Turkey day which will not burn off the snow.

And NWS has gone the opposite way in their snow totals. Typically they are far more conservative than the other weather guessers. The past three times they forecasted 2" accumulation everyone else was less than an inch. NWS has been wrong every time. They had us for 2" last night. Only received .25". Tonight they are forecasting 2". Everyone else shows less than an inch. This will probably be #4 wrong forecast in a row. New employees are getting annoyed by the weather game already.


----------



## EWSplow

This weather sucks. If its going to stay bellow freezing all day, at least snow.
We get several days in a row with highs below freezing and no snow. 
Its supposed to warm up Friday, but rain Friday night and Saturday and maybe Sunday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Weather channel had that for all three months now too small polar vortex... So much for El nino and last week's warmer and drier guess's...


The NTAC from MLive posted some BS about el Nino being stronger but forecasts lagging or some such garbage. So a possibility of a warmer winter. But he was ignoring all the other factors pointing towards the likelihood of a colder winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Everything is weird. Walking out to my stand at my sister's yesterday, there was an inch plus of snow in the field but not an ounce of frost in the ground. Hard time getting any frost in the ground, must be because it is so saturated. 

Pretty sure a good portion of the problem is with NOAA's new supercomputer running the NAM model. All the guessers say the EURO is far more accurate, which it is. And pretty much every storm track forecasted by NAM moves west and north as it gets closer. It would be silly to reprogram it to be more accurate. 

But yeah, anything more than about 4 hours out is a crap shoot.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh...
> View attachment 186451


Was Defcon there?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was Defcon there?


Light pole is still up, I doubt it...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Somehow I missed the spinner completely and hit the only piece of steel on the spinner motor housing. 
Bent bumper pretty good and dented the hitch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Somehow I missed the spinner completely and hit the only piece of steel on the spinner motor housing.
> Bent bumper pretty good and dented the hitch


Obviously Todd needs to do some training...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything is weird. Walking out to my stand at my sister's yesterday, there was an inch plus of snow in the field but not an ounce of frost in the ground. Hard time getting any frost in the ground, must be because it is so saturated.
> 
> Pretty sure a good portion of the problem is with NOAA's new supercomputer running the NAM model. All the guessers say the EURO is far more accurate, which it is. And pretty much every storm track forecasted by NAM moves west and north as it gets closer. It would be silly to reprogram it to be more accurate.
> 
> But yeah, anything more than about 4 hours out is a crap shoot.


Impossible to schedule anything. My response to my snow crews has been yes, no, maybe...pretty much in that order. Some of the guys need to schedule child care and get sleep when possible. I'm sure the moral is declining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Impossible to schedule anything. My response to my snow crews has been yes, no, maybe...pretty much in that order. Some of the guys need to schedule child care and get sleep when possible. I'm sure the moral is declining.


It is, I've kind of given up. The cleanups are taking longer than normal because of snow or leaves frozen to the ground or not being able to use equipment because everything is beyond saturated. I do feel bad and I know they're working hard, but I just wish we could make some headway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh yeah...my dad came in the office yesterday and said "Not that it means anything but...NotSoAccuweather is saying fairly clear\decent weather through Christmas". 

And then "chilly temps" by the middle of next week. NTACs.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm trying to wrap up a couple exterior jobs, but some require temp above 40. 
On the maintenance side, we've got gutters to clean, but frozen leaves are not easy to remove. 
I promised everyone gutters would be cleaned this week. I'm sure they don't want us climbing around on ladders on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## DeVries

Sounds like your old man has experience with forecasts Mark. It sounds like something my dad would say. 
In their days things were different that's for sure. Way more relaxed then it is now. We had the blizzard of 77 here, I was 6 years old and I clearly remember my dad talking with an operator on the phone at the quarry to line up a loader to move snow once the roads were open. The only thing he worried about was to make sure my mom had enough wood in the house to keep it warm for us.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh yeah...my dad came in the office yesterday and said "Not that it means anything but...NotSoAccuweather is saying fairly clear\decent weather through Christmas".
> 
> And then "chilly temps" by the middle of next week. NTACs.


What did this guy have to say about it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything is weird. Walking out to my stand at my sister's yesterday, there was an inch plus of snow in the field but not an ounce of frost in the ground. Hard time getting any frost in the ground, must be because it is so saturated.
> 
> Pretty sure a good portion of the problem is with NOAA's new supercomputer running the NAM model. All the guessers say the EURO is far more accurate, which it is. And pretty much every storm track forecasted by NAM moves west and north as it gets closer. It would be silly to reprogram it to be more accurate.
> 
> But yeah, anything more than about 4 hours out is a crap shoot.


I think they need to quit relying on the computer so much and do a little old fashion leg work and maybe add in a few brain cells and see what they come up with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I was 6 years old


You're old!


----------



## DeVries

I feel older than my age at times


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I feel older than my age at times


I feel better at almost 50 than I did at 40.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I feel better at almost 50 than I did at 40.


Anything to do with the new Meatchicken weed laws???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Anything to do with the new Meatchicken weed laws???












Exercising and eating right are all the "high" I need. I feel crappy when I don't work out.


----------



## Defcon 5

I feel crappy when I do work out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I feel crappy when I do work out...


Eat more gas station egg salad samiches and you won't have to work oot.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eat more gas station egg salad samiches and you won't have to work oot.


I have shifted gears....I have switched to the mini tacos from 7-11...They go through me like greased lightning


----------



## Defcon 5

This is more like it


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186468
> This is more like it


I'm guessing a little more like this...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm guessing a little more like this...
> 
> View attachment 186469


Pretty close....I would have shoes on...I'm not from Indiana


----------



## NYH1

We still have around 4 or 5 inches of snow from last weeks storm. It's about 34° and snraining right now. Calling for a high of 20° on Thursday then back in the 40's this weekend.

NYH1.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything is weird. Walking out to my stand at my sister's yesterday, there was an inch plus of snow in the field but not an ounce of frost in the ground. Hard time getting any frost in the ground, must be because it is so saturated.
> 
> Pretty sure a good portion of the problem is with NOAA's new supercomputer running the NAM model. All the guessers say the EURO is far more accurate, which it is. And pretty much every storm track forecasted by NAM moves west and north as it gets closer. It would be silly to reprogram it to be more accurate.
> 
> But yeah, anything more than about 4 hours out is a crap shoot.


Didnt they upgrade the NAM software a few years ago? It seems worse now.
Were getting whole storms that aren't even showing up on their modeling untill they hit us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Pretty close....I would have shoes on...I'm not from Indiana


Crocs...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Didnt they upgrade the NAM software a few years ago? It seems worse now.
> Were getting whole storms that aren't even showing up on their modeling untill they hit us.


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Crocs...?


Croc of something.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Croc of something.


Soup?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure a good portion of the problem is with NOAA's new supercomputer running the NAM model.


Spy photo of NOAA's new puter...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Bouger freezing cold


----------



## Charles

:laugh:


Defcon 5 said:


> I have shifted gears....I have switched to the mini tacos from 7-11...They go through me like greased lightning


I eat those too. Pretty good. On the bright side we will never be constipated for very long:laugh:


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Crocs...?


 No pumps.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> No pumps.


You know I've kinda wondered that but didn't want to come out and say it...


----------



## EWSplow

The local guys still haven't figured out what's coming on Sunday, but Frankie says snow...lots of it


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The local guys still haven't figured out what's coming on Sunday, but Frankie says snow...lots of it


That made me dizzy.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> That made me dizzy.


The video, or the fireball?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The video, or the fireball?


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes


I've heard fireball pairs well with Chinese food and pizzas.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I've heard fireball pairs well with Chinese food and pizzas.


And pancakes but it doesnt pair well with Fankie the weather guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Lapeertucky and Milwaukeetucky aren't on that map...


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> I've heard fireball pairs well with Chinese food and pizzas.


Stop at White Castle on the way, look out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lapeertucky and Milwaukeetucky aren't on that map...


I want nothing to do with Chitcago, Detoilet and the mistake by lake Cleveland.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> The local guys still haven't figured out what's coming on Sunday, but Frankie says snow...lots of it


So basically what he's saying is, it's gonna be ****ty in Wisconsin....but in many more words. lowred:

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Still raining...


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I've heard fireball pairs well with Chinese food and pizzas.


----------



## EWSplow

So, they've got us at 2-5" for today, starting around noon. We'll see what changes in the next 4 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've been upgraded to 6 tonight and maybe a couple more tomorrow. 

We're as ready as can be.


----------



## Landgreen

We went from 5 to less than 1". Disappointed to say the least.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

NWS has us for around 5.5 late tonight-tomorrow morning but with the warm temps and rain in the begining some will melt.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> NWS has us for around 5.5 late tonight-tomorrow morning but with the warm temps and rain in the begining some will melt.


They can't even guess within a few inches and they've got you at 5.5?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Around an 1" on Weather channel and 3-6" on Accuwrong...


----------



## EWSplow

Just checked NWS. Rain and snow after 3pm, changing to all snow after 8pm.
I have a feeling it will be an early Monday am start for us. Hopefully, we'll be wrapped up by morning traffic.


----------



## Freshwater

I think were just south of the real snow. Whatever does fall should melt. Well have to salt before it freezes though. Well see I guess.


----------



## EWSplow

The city is pretreating. Can't imagine why if it's 37* & we get 3 hours of rain before snow. 
I'd better see what the wizards have forecast now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The city is pretreating. Can't imagine why if it's 37* & we get 3 hours of rain before snow.
> I'd better see what the wizards have forecast now.


Pretreating the rain is good, we dont want it to stick.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Pretreating the rain is good, we dont want it to stick.


That's why I'm pre treating lawns too, cleanups to finish this week


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's why I'm pre treating lawns too, cleanups to finish this week


Unless we have a warm December they wont get done here.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like its snowing in Kenosha county, raining in Racine county and nothing here yet.
Waiting for snow is like watching grass grow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Unless we have a warm December they wont get done here.


What! Tell that to one of my moron homeowners texting me earlier today...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! Tell that to one of my moron homeowners texting me earlier today...
> 
> View attachment 186662


I didn't realize Oomkes had a place in northern Indiana also...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! Tell that to one of my moron homeowners texting me earlier today...
> 
> View attachment 186662


If you would like me to plow your yard first we can get them for sure.


----------



## EWSplow

It was dry here until 15 minutes ago. Starting to get snow sleet now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It was dry here until 15 minutes ago. Starting to get snow sleet now.


Grapple????


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grapple????


Already turned to snow. 
I was difficult to distinguish through the kitchen window.


----------



## Turf Z

Kind of a wet-I-don't-really-know coming down so far here

Seems very warm outside too. Walked out in my chonies


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Already turned to snow.
> I was difficult to distinguish through the kitchen window.


Why would it be snowing inside the kitchen?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why would it be snowing inside the kitchen?


I wasn't standing outside looking through the kitchen window.


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why would it be snowing inside the kitchen?


Never know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Kind of a wet-I-don't-really-know coming down so far here
> 
> Seems very warm outside too. Walked out in my chonies


Been snowing for a couple hours...ground is kind of white. Little bit on pavement in the shade.

Going to be an interesting night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm not liking this...radar shows fairly heavy snow and it's doing nothing. Barely snowing. 

So either we're going to get dumped on in the next little bit...or I have no idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trash can storm...snow, rain, grapple, and now freezing rain. Or maybe its frozen rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lightning and thunder about an hour ago whole lot of wet pavement...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

1.5”.... time to go move some white gold


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> 1.5".... time to go move some white gold


Took long enough...half inch here.


----------



## EWSplow

Barely anything here. Salting


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I was up at 1:30 light snow, went back to sleep and at one point I heard sleet on the window. Up at 4 am snowing hard with big flakes with 2 inches plus I drive south to town the county is grading the road and when I get to town 3 to 4 miles the lots are clear.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Was all good till about a half hour ago perfect timing to make us look like freaking incompetent morons...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About an now...fantastic timing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I should probably have another cup of coffee and then go drive around again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well "overnight" is almost over and the NTACs at NWS are still predicting 3". Since it's been snowing and not raining, sleeting or freezing rain for the past 3 or so hours and there's a half to an inch, I really don't see that happening.


----------



## Philbilly2

My wardens school called off school last night due to the forecasted “blizzard” 

I told her if there is 6” anywhere around us I will be shocked. She tells me I should watch the news they are forecasting 12” now... yeah ok Peabody. Look at the maps and the wind speed...

I can see the outline of my driveway against the grass. 

I bet when she finally gets up and sees it I will still be wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weren't we just talking about the most stressful part of this industry is the crap forecasting\guessing?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't we just talking about the most stressful part of this industry is the crap forecasting\guessing?


Yep. Take a guess and hope for the rest.

I still laugh back years ago when I was doing school district lots. A storm just like this was forcasted. Rain change over right at the "make you look like a fool" 2am mark.

Couple dozen trucks and skid loaders idling in the parking lots just waiting... never changed over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CFO just asked about school closings...I looked an hour or so ago and there were half dozen. Just looked now and every school in the county is closed...for an inch of snow. 

I have no idea what we've become. Absolutely ridiculous. I'm fine with less traffic...but really?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> CFO just asked about school closings...I looked an hour or so ago and there were half dozen. Just looked now and every school in the county is closed...for an inch of snow.
> 
> I have no idea what we've become. Absolutely ridiculous. I'm fine with less traffic...but really?


From what they tell me when we did schools, EVERYTHING was all based on the buses.

If it was cold enough that buses might gel with kids on them or if the wind/ road conditions are not good for an unweighted rear wheel drive bus, the school district does not want to assume the liability of having kids on it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> CFO just asked about school closings...I looked an hour or so ago and there were half dozen. Just looked now and every school in the county is closed...for an inch of snow.
> 
> I have no idea what we've become. Absolutely ridiculous. I'm fine with less traffic...but really?


Just spotted this guy, must be pretty bad out there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its really awesome when it really starts to accumulate about 630.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Mark Oomkes said:


> CFO just asked about school closings...I looked an hour or so ago and there were half dozen. Just looked now and every school in the county is closed...for an inch of snow.
> 
> I have no idea what we've become. Absolutely ridiculous. I'm fine with less traffic...but really?


Weather Channel is the CNN of the weather industry


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its really awesome when it really starts to accumulate about 630.


It did that here in town, probably 2 inches in the last 2 hours.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its really awesome when it really starts to accumulate about 630.


Ewe don't guarantee a path by 7 am?


----------



## EWSplow

Done by 7:30. started at 3:30. Missed the 7am mark. 
Salted everything that had any ice at all, anywhere. 
Just south of Milwaukee, by my shop an inch of ice on lots and some streets. 
By my house, close to the lake, a few icy patches. 
A couple lots near my house, ice covered. 
Northeast side of the city, nutt'n. 
I have no accounts more than about 1.5 miles from the lake.


----------



## Philbilly2

So I went around the river to the shop to dig out my plow and see if it still works this year and I saw the reason the power keeps going in and out at my house... good portion of the east/west lines are in the road to the west of my house... no wonder


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe don't guarantee a path by 7 am?


Eye shirley dew...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its stopped now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


Its very nice....


----------



## EWSplow

This is what was at the shop this morning. 
The walk door looked the same. Had to heat the lockbox to get it open. 
I saw a couple loaders on a lot at 4am. Trying to scrape the same **** off with pushers.


----------



## Freshwater

Well if it stops completely in the next hour, with these winds, we wont have to worry about freeze overnight.

Its dropping the last remaining leaves on the trees too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Well if it stops completely in the next hour, with these winds, we wont have to worry about freeze overnight.
> 
> Its dropping the last remaining leaves on the trees too.


I would be ok with that but its still snowing here.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would be ok with that but its still snowing here.


I saw that. You might not be done for a bit up there.


----------



## NYH1

It's 41° and been raining like a mother b!tch since last night here. Just about melted the snow we got two Friday's ago.

I have no idea if we're getting any snow from the storm that most of you got hit with. The weather guessorologist can't seem to make up their mind. Calling for lake effect tomorrow night and Wed.

NYH1.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just got done, first blade dropped at 4:30am, 5+” of wet and heavy. commercial lots got 2 pushes and one for the residents.


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## Ajlawn1

Now the LE till Wed A.M.... One station said an inch... One said 2-4"... And one said no totals... Which is probably wise...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now the LE till Wed A.M.... One station said an inch... One said 2-4"... And one said no totals... Which is probably wise...


----------



## NYH1

I was starting to think JMH was hogging all the snow. Must be sharing now.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Ajlawn1

It can start now....

So much for "ramping" up overnight....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The radar is EPIC...can't believe they wrong again...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I will say was just talking to a sidewalk guy downtown and said boy this light wind seems kinda warm... Just got out to reload my spreader and it seems like it dropped about 20° all of a sudden... So we'll get hammered here shortly...


----------



## SHAWZER

I might get hammered here shortly too ........


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> The radar is EPIC...can't believe they wrong again...


Epic or Diabolical???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic or Diabolical???


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I will say was just talking to a sidewalk guy downtown and said boy this light wind seems kinda warm... Just got out to reload my spreader and it seems like it dropped about 20° all of a sudden... So we'll get hammered here shortly...


Just looked...our forecast just changed dramatically. 20-30% chance of snow to 70% today, 80% tonight. All lake effect. How can you screw up that bad?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just looked...our forecast just changed dramatically. 20-30% chance of snow to 70% today, 80% tonight. All lake effect. How can you screw up that bad?


If NOAA had been correct on their snow totals we would have plowed 5 times already. Only been out once.

Meanwhile we are still wearing jorts blowing leaves up here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> If NOAA had been correct on their snow totals we would have plowed 5 times already. Only been out once.
> 
> Meanwhile we are still wearing jorts blowing leaves up here.


Damn jealous of you on two fronts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Honestly, I'd rather be doing cleanups. I hate not finishing work.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Honestly, I'd rather be doing cleanups. I hate not finishing work.


Don't get too jealous. Not exactly a picnic blowing leafsnow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Don't get too jealous. Not exactly a picnic blowing leafsnow.
> 
> View attachment 186782


Hourly?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Don't get too jealous. Not exactly a picnic blowing leafsnow.
> 
> View attachment 186782


Maybe less blowie more sucky...
But I wouldn't know for sure.
You have a big sucker on the front of that trailer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Don't get too jealous. Not exactly a picnic blowing leafsnow.
> 
> View attachment 186782


Snow blower and leaf blower on the same job?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snow blower and leaf blower on the same job?


Sounds like a game changer....


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hourly?


Oh hell yes.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe less blowie more sucky...
> But I wouldn't know for sure.
> You have a big sucker on the front of that trailer


Luckily we can blow into woods. Entire perimeter. Never used the vac to inhale snow. Hope we never find out if it works or not. I was thinking tine dethatcher would have been useful to loosen up all the frozen leaves.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snow blower and leaf blower on the same job?





Landgreen said:


> Luckily we can blow into woods. Entire perimeter. Never used the vac to inhale snow. Hope we never find out if it works or not. I was thinking tine dethatcher would have been useful to loosen up all the frozen leaves.


Need a a leaf plow... we put one on the front of our Zspray... Life saver, especially when you get those huge piles blowers start taking forever on....


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need a a leaf plow... we put one on the front of our Zspray... Life saver, especially when you get those huge piles blowers start taking forever on....
> 
> View attachment 186792


If you take a closer look at the pic of our trucks you'll see a plow on our grasshopper. Youre right that it is a huge time saver especially when leaves are wet.

I went full Meatchicken and made it myself. Very durable. Employees havent found a way to wreck it yet (2 years) so satisfied with design.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> If you take a closer look at the pic of our trucks you'll see a plow on our grasshopper. Youre right that it is a huge time saver especially when leaves are wet.
> 
> I went full Meatchicken and made it myself. Very durable. Employees havent found a way to wreck it yet (2 years) so satisfied with design.


You must be at least part yooper.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Luckily we can blow into woods. Entire perimeter. Never used the vac to inhale snow. Hope we never find out if it works or not. I was thinking tine dethatcher would have been useful to loosen up all the frozen leaves.


U doing cleanups after dark?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> U doing cleanups after dark?


Looks to be day time based on the Pics.


----------



## NYH1

Now the weather guessorologists are calling for 4 to 8 inches of snow, more in higher elevations in the next 24± hours. Temp's will be anywhere from just above to just below freezing. Should be fun tomorrow!  

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Looks to be day time based on the Pics.


And we know this because @Ajlawn1 has informed us that it gets dark after sunset.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They were right today...we did get less than inch. We got less than .1 of an inch.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> U doing cleanups after dark?


Nope


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Looks to be day time based on the Pics.


Figured oomkes stopped by and had one of them jagoff lights that turn night to day...


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Figured oomkes stopped by and had one of them jagoff lights that turn night to day...


No but worried he might swing by and take one of our Deeres as a backup for the backup to the backup.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> No but worried he might swing by and take one of our Deeres as a backup for the backup to the backup.


I hit posts when I backup...
That's why I always go forward.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Don't get too jealous. Not exactly a picnic blowing leafsnow.
> 
> View attachment 186782


I see you have the same custom tape wrapped headlight we have. If these engineers/companies would spend a couple extra dollars to make it right. I mean really how much would it take to make the light housing just a little bit better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see you have the same custom tape wrapped headlight we have. If these engineers/companies would spend a couple extra dollars to make it right. I mean really how much would it take to make the light housing just a little bit better.


Boss LED jagoofs don't need tape...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Boss LED jagoofs don't need tape...


I'm not the Boss Jagoff.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Boss LED jagoofs don't need tape...


The people using them could use a piece over their mouth...


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see you have the same custom tape wrapped headlight we have. If these engineers/companies would spend a couple extra dollars to make it right. I mean really how much would it take to make the light housing just a little bit better.


Thats the infamous MVP that has given us all sorts of troube from day one. Absolute pos. It deserves a jerry rigged headlamp rather than new replacement. I cant wait to replace it with a Boss.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Thats the infamous MVP that has given us all sorts of troube from day one. Absolute pos. It deserves a jerry rigged headlamp rather than new replacement. I cant wait to replace it with a Boss.


I have 2 MVP plus and have been trouble free for years. I take that back had to replace the pivot bar on both.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> The people using them could use a piece over their mouth...


How many sets do you have???


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Figured oomkes stopped by and had one of them jagoff lights that turn night to day...


He's bizzie guarding his salt with the AR under his desk...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see you have the same custom tape wrapped headlight we have. If these engineers/companies would spend a couple extra dollars to make it right. I mean really how much would it take to make the light housing just a little bit better.


No real cost added to the mold but increased size equals increased plastic housing assemble weight which would add aboot $1.75 to the per set cost.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> How many sets do you have???


Zero.
I looked at them a couple years ago when they first came out, I think they were 800 at the time. 
I don't know how my eyes would adjust to the cool light vs warm halogen for a forward facing light.
I've heard a lot of good reviews on them, but never really asked about the getting a headache with the cooler light.
Do you notice a more of a strain on your i's?


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> He's bizzie guarding his salt with the AR under his desk...


Can you blame him? There's some loonies in Michigan..


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> An you blame him? There's some loonies in Michigan..


I've seen them 1st hand


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you blame him? There's some loonies in Michigan..


And the Biggest loonie is sitting at his desk with an AR under it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Zero.
> I looked at them a couple years ago when they first came out, I think they were 800 at the time.
> I don't know how my eyes would adjust to the cool light vs warm halogen for a forward facing light.
> I've heard a lot of good reviews on them, but never really asked about the getting a headache with the cooler light.
> Do you notice a more of a strain on your i's?


I think they make it easier because they're brighter.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> And the Biggest loonie is sitting at his desk with an AR under it


I know, what good is it under there....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> And the Biggest loonie is sitting at his desk with an AR under it


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think they make it easier because they're brighter.


They make night look like day even after sunset...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> They make night look like day even after sunset...


I thought it was dark???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> And the Biggest loonie is sitting at his desk with an AR under it


He probably has it disassembled on his desk as he's cleaning every piece and talking to it as he puts it back together.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was dark???


No. There are different levels of dark and also dusk and twilight come into play...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> He probably has it disassembled on his desk as he's cleaning every piece and talking to it as he puts it back together.


And???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No. There are different levels of dark and also dusk and twilight come into play...


Understood


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think they make it easier because they're brighter.


This can be said about every body you know...


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> He probably has it disassembled on his desk as he's cleaning every piece and talking to it as he puts it back together.


I picture this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> This can be said about every body you know...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> He probably has it disassembled on his desk as he's cleaning every piece and talking to it as he puts it back together.


He doesn't have time to disassemble it....It takes away time from going on copious amounts of internet sites and proclaiming "it can stop now"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He doesn't have time to disassemble it....It takes away time from going on copious amounts of internet sites and proclaiming "it can stop now"...


SKWJA...I haven't said it once yet. I was thinking it was nice to just have a 12 hour storm, which compared to last year is very short.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWJA...I haven't said it once yet. I was thinking it was nice to just have a 12 hour storm, which compared to last year is very short.


Thank You for the JA...I have been working hard as of late for one of those


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Thank You for the JA...I have been working hard as of late for one of those


At least you work at something...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWJA...I haven't said it once yet. I was thinking it was nice to just have a 12 hour storm, which compared to last year is very short.


12 hour storm and how much snow? Last year was 30 hour storms with 2 1/2 to 3 inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 12 hour storm and how much snow? Last year was 30 hour storms with 2 1/2 to 3 inches.


4-6" and those storms last year sucked.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now would be perfect timing to shut off....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now would be perfect timing to shut off....


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

that's your sweet spot - YouTube


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> 12 hour storm and how much snow? Last year was 30 hour storms with 2 1/2 to 3 inches.


Yep I'll pass on that ridiculousness. 
Though I'm not a fan of this pattern right now. At some point the ground temps are going to match the storm, and were going to get whacked. Dont they call this a bowling ball pattern?


----------



## EWSplow

Cold this morning. 
Sounds like an Alberta clipper tonight. Maybe ans inch.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Cold this morning.
> Sounds like an Alberta clipper tonight. Maybe ans inch.


Maybe is a Manitoba Momma.

They're calling for rain and thunderstorms this weekend. I'm relieved, I feel like it hasn't rained enough this year...


----------



## NYH1

Been snowing here for almost 24 hours and we got about two inches of snow out of it. Not the 4 to 8 inches we were supposed to get. Some of the higher elevation places got a lot more.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Been snowing here for almost 24 hours and we got about two inches of snow out of it. Not the 4 to 8 inches we were supposed to get. Some of the higher elevation places got a lot more.
> 
> NYH1.


So roughly .083333333333333333333333333333333333" per hour...... Korn grows faster than that in the right condition


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> So roughly .083333333333333333333333333333333333" per hour...... Korn grows faster than that in the right condition


So does Uncle Freds hippie lettuce....at least the stuff in the grow house! 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So a "touch" and a "bit" of snow overnight... Anyone have inch equivalents for those terms...?

6th coldest November and 8" over normal...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> So a "touch" and a "bit" of snow overnight... Anyone have inch equivalents for those terms...?
> 
> 6th coldest November and 8" over normal...


Wish I would have recorded the weather this morning. Sally severson on one of our local stations heald her finger and thumb apart about an inch and said we're going to get this much snow.

Apparently not much moisture in the system rolling through tonight, so less than an inch of powder.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So a "touch" and a "bit" of snow overnight... Anyone have inch equivalents for those terms...?
> 
> 6th coldest November and 8" over normal...


We're behind by aboot 6" down low but the mtn's are well over for the year, state average snowpack is aboot 118% and the South Plate drainage were I'm at is 128%. Temps have been typical meaning all over the place from single digits to low 70's


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I saw something the other day that showed some snow totals so far for areas in Meatchicken, Calumet has over 61" so far.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Wish I would have recorded the weather this morning. Sally severson on one of our local stations heald her finger and thumb apart about an inch and said we're going to get this much snow.
> 
> Apparently not much moisture in the system rolling through tonight, so less than an inch of powder.


Trusting Sally's forecasts have cost me some big money through the years. Probably the worst was many years ago, I stopped home for lunch to watch the noon news/weather, and she literally said "the air is so dry that any possible disturbance in the atmosphere would never make it to the ground". That one cost me a few truck loads of driveway. Sad thing is I think they probably have the best forecast out of all of them..........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got a bit of snow like forecasted....

Scary the amount of salt already used in Nov...


----------



## FredG

NYH1 said:


> So does Uncle Freds hippie lettuce....at least the stuff in the grow house!
> 
> NYH1.


 Much better yield in the korn. :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Scary the amount of salt already used in Nov...


Ya we've used more than a dash of salt already


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got a bit of snow like forecasted....
> 
> Scary the amount of salt already used in Nov...


 Lol I been scared before specially when you got a seasonal snow wizard on site trying to make you salt to get his moneys worth. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Scary the amount of salt already used in Nov...


Trying not to think of that. Last thing I thought we needed was an early winter. Obviously I was wrong.

Had to scramble a bit...40% chance turned into 100%.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Lol I been scared before specially when you got a seasonal snow wizard on site trying to make you salt to get his moneys worth. :laugh:


I'm not concerned about that...I'm worried about availability.


----------



## FredG

NSP'S finest, good size lot too. He needs a quick cube. :laugh::hammerhead:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trying not to think of that. Last thing I thought we needed was an early winter. Obviously I was wrong.
> 
> Had to scramble a bit...40% chance turned into 100%.


No kidding! They were about 6 hours off on the start of the snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trying not to think of that. Last thing I thought we needed was an early winter. Obviously I was wrong.
> 
> Had to scramble a bit...40% chance turned into 100%.


So they were saying there is a 40% chance that you will get a 100% snow.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not concerned about that...I'm worried about availability. Yes you got a reason too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So they were saying there is a 40% chance that you will get a 100% snow.


Apparently I wasn't understanding them.


----------



## STARSHIP

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got a bit of snow like forecasted....
> 
> Scary the amount of salt already used in Nov...


I get worried pretty easy, and my worry buttons have been pushed already. High prices, high demand, low availability and an early winter is a potential recipe for an extremely challenging winter.

I did peek back at some of our salt usage history, and in 2014-2015 we had a November where salt trips and usages were higher than average. We had what I call 7.5 full runs (sometimes we went out and salted all, or other times we either used less, or it was a weekend or something). We ended up exactly in the middle of an "average" salt usage winter that season. I hope it turns out that way this year. The range of salt visits varies so much year to year, and it's enough to give some people ulcers.

It would be great just to be average, or maybe a little below average this year, lol.


----------



## NYH1

FredG said:


> NSP'S finest, good size lot too. He needs a quick cube. :laugh::hammerhead:
> View attachment 186863


When I turned my puter on today, there was an add for quick cubes on it. First time I've seen them advertised. First thing I thought of was PS. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

FredG said:


> Much better yield in the korn. :laugh:


Gotta be mindful of your yields and margins for sure. Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> No kidding! They were about 6 hours off on the start of the snow


And about 6hrs off on duration. A couple hours of snow in the middle of the night turned to snow all day. 
It's like they need glasses or something.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> And about 6hrs off on duration. A couple hours of snow in the middle of the night turned to snow all day.
> It's like they need glasses or something.


Bob Ucker was great in that flick


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Bob Ucker was great in that flick


Bob ucker is the man.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> Bob ucker is the man.


Here, we get the pleasure of listening to him on the radio announcing brewer games. Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to be some frizzle moving in along the WI, IL state line. Probably not here though. 
Maybe you'll see it over there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been a long week that went by really fast. 

And I'm tired. Still had the hourly weather checks starting at 0300 since there was some crap on the radar.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been a long week that went by really fast.
> 
> And I'm tired. Still had the hourly weather checks starting at 0300 since there was some crap on the radar.


 Take Sat and Sun off if all possible in your favorite chair and the remote. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Take Sat and Sun off if all possible in your favorite chair and the remote. :laugh:


Last day of regular gun season today, going to try to get out this afternoon since I only made it out a few times. 4 bambis are a good start. I'd eat venison every night if I could.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last day of regular gun season today, going to try to get out this afternoon since I only made it out a few times. 4 bambis are a good start. I'd eat venison every night if I could.


Yeah man. Thumbs Up

Reminds me I need to post in the food for thought


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah man. Thumbs Up
> 
> Reminds me I need to post in the food for thought


If its pheasant, I'm already salivating.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> If its pheasant, I'm already salivating.


Nope... Bambi Meatloaf this time.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freezing frogs warning...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Freezing frogs warning...


Rain forecast here. Turning to snow by tomorrow morning. 1/2" of snow tomorrow morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We didnt quite break the record for the coldest and snowiest November but we are well inside the top ten, average temp was 33.4 and 11.1 inches of snow.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> We didnt quite break the record for the coldest and snowiest November but we are well inside the top ten, average temp was 33.4 and 11.1 inches of snow.


And 3days of sunshine according to Oomkes at his place which he was pitching aboot. Oot here we had 4-5 days withoot sunshine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> And 3days of sunshine according to Oomkes at his place which he was pitching aboot. Oot here we had 4-5 days withoot sunshine.


Yes, it does get a bit annoying. Sounds like Sno hasn't much more sunshine than me.

This was from the 25th:

_Fifteen out of 24 days have not had one single minute of sunshine. The total amount of time the sun has been shining in November is 20.67 hours. The month is 5.8 deg. cooler than avg., 19 of 24 days have been cooler than avg. Precipitation has totaled 2.18" in G.R. We've had at least a trace of precipitation on 16 of the last 21 days. We've had a trace or more of snow on 11 days this month. Snowfall in G.R. for the month is at 9". This is the most snow we've had in Nov. since the very snowy (31") November of 2014. Average snowfall in G.R. in Nov. is 6.8". 
_
Makes sense why we didn't get cleanups done.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, it does get a bit annoying. Sounds like Sno hasn't much more sunshine than me.
> 
> This was from the 25th:
> 
> _Fifteen out of 24 days have not had one single minute of sunshine. The total amount of time the sun has been shining in November is 20.67 hours. The month is 5.8 deg. cooler than avg., 19 of 24 days have been cooler than avg. Precipitation has totaled 2.18" in G.R. We've had at least a trace of precipitation on 16 of the last 21 days. We've had a trace or more of snow on 11 days this month. Snowfall in G.R. for the month is at 9". This is the most snow we've had in Nov. since the very snowy (31") November of 2014. Average snowfall in G.R. in Nov. is 6.8".
> _
> Makes sense why we didn't get cleanups done.


The U.P. also.
https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/10/upper_peninsula_has_its_gloomi.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently the actual percentage dropped to 9% or lower. What's worse apparently the record is 5%.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> The U.P. also.
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/10/upper_peninsula_has_its_gloomi.html


3' of rain for the year, that's aboot 3.5x what we get a year.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> The U.P. also.
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/10/upper_peninsula_has_its_gloomi.html


Would have been a good month to own a tavern. payup


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It feels like a nice spring morning out there, almost 50 and sun is trying to peek thru.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> It feels like a nice spring morning out there, almost 50 and sun is trying to peek thru.


 43 here, suppose to be cloudy.


----------



## EWSplow

Rain changing to snow this afternoon for Milwaukee, but I'm heading to GB, where it's supposed to snow all day.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Rain changing to snow this afternoon for Milwaukee, but I'm heading to GB, where it's supposed to snow all day.


 What they got a cheese sale in GB? :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think I called 50's last week but some negative Nancy scoffed at it...


----------



## BUFF

22* now with 40* for a forecasted high, full sun, no wind should be a good day to be outside.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> 22* now with 40* for a forecasted high, full sun, no wind should be a good day to be outside.


 Yes maybe they will open the deck down the tavern for football, smoke out there. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently 56 here and partly sunny, it feels really good.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently 56 here and partly sunny, it feels really good.


Here its 36 and mostly gloomy. Got a little snow overnight. Gonna go get a xmas tree. Maybe some fireball as well to bring the temps back up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hit fifty now dropped a bit.. Hung some Xmas lights this morn... Now too much good tv today to stay outside though...


----------



## Freshwater

No bad out here. 60 and sun.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> No bad out here. 60 and sun.
> View attachment 186969


Looks like you have a low tyre or a bad TPS sensor


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Here its 36 and mostly gloomy. Got a little snow overnight. Gonna go get a xmas tree. Maybe some fireball as well to bring the temps back up


What kind of tree you getting? I sell trees at my landscape yard if you want to take a drive.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> What kind of tree you getting? I sell trees at my landscape yard if you want to take a drive.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> What kind of tree you getting? I sell trees at my landscape yard if you want to take a drive.


If you toss in some Fireball he might take the drive......


----------



## John_DeereGreen

60* here and sunny. Figured it’s as good of a day as any to put Christmas lights up. At least this way I’ll only be cold taking them down. 

Looks like decent weather most of the week, hopefully we can get the leafs finished up.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> What kind of tree you getting? I sell trees at my landscape yard if you want to take a drive.


I have no idea where Lapeer is. You deliver?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> I have no idea where Lapeer is. You deliver?


Don't worry no one does...


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> 60* here and sunny. Figured it's as good of a day as any to put Christmas lights up. At least this way I'll only be cold taking them down.
> 
> Looks like decent weather most of the week, hopefully we can get the leafs finished up.


It's warm come Spring to take them down...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 186970


Oomkes???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't worry no one does...


And I'm happy about that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So it just started raining cats and dogs and some dental assistant pulls in to look at trees...:hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's warm come Spring to take them down...


Tried that. Warden frowned upon it, said it looks trashy to keep lights on after New Years. I said don't turn them on, problem solved. She wasn't amused.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> So it just started raining cats and dogs and some dental assistant pulls in to look at trees...:hammerhead:


Need a drive through window.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Need a drive through window.
> 
> View attachment 186974


They drove in real slow looking out the window, thought they were going to keep going but they got out and picked one.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> They drove in real slow looking out the window, thought they were going to keep going but they got out and picked one.


Did you throw in some rope and tie it to their roof in the deal...


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Rain changing to snow this afternoon for Milwaukee, but I'm heading to GB, where it's supposed to snow all day.


At the game? It looks kind of empty.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> What kind of tree you getting? I sell trees at my landscape yard if you want to take a drive.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Looks like you have a low tyre or a bad TPS sensor


Low tire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Low tire.


Just on the bottom?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 186983


Did you dig that up with the spinner on your salter...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you dig that up with the spinner on your salter...


It's called a Brazilian trim.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 186983


Is that from a fall clean up you did.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like were going to have a good ole Michigan hat trick, 60 and a little sun this morning, wind and rain midday and cold and snow tonight.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> At the game? It looks kind of empty.....


@EWSplow uh oh little cry baby Rogers must of got his way...


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> At the game? It looks kind of empty.....


77,000 I think. Looked a little sparse in the new south upper deck.

Hit snow about manitowoc. Guys were plowing in GB.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> @EWSplow uh oh little cry baby Rogers must of got his way...


Heard the news on the way home.


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> @EWSplow uh oh little cry baby Rogers must of got his way...


I don't know, seems like all the team owners got there way as well. Win/win in my book......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just in case everyone forgot, need to be tuned into CBS now....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like were going to have a good ole Michigan hat trick, 60 and a little sun this morning, wind and rain midday and cold and snow tonight.


Today was if you don't like the weather give a bit. Started oot with clear sky's and cold, warmed up to aboot 40*, no wind, then after lunch clouds started to rolled in, by 3pm cloudy and wind picked up. Let the pup oot to do his thing around 6pm and it's snowing, 40min later ground is covered and still snowing pretty good.
According to the NTAC's we had a 10% chance of snow today/tonight, guess washing vehicles greatly increased the probability of snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Rain, then snow, now nothing. Not sure if it will freeze before it dries. Probably not.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just in case everyone forgot, need to be tuned into CBS now....


There a channel for women with Crazy B Syndrome and they cover foolsball?


----------



## Landgreen

Those dental assistants at NOAA wrong again. Good grief. Sent out salter at 3am. Some icing is all. Figured I would check higher elevations for the hell of it. Found 2". Scrambled like crazy but we got them done. What a clusterfoxtrot...


----------



## EWSplow

Nothing here. Everything dried. Started snowing lightly around 5am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Those dental assistants at NOAA wrong again. Good grief. Sent out salter at 3am. Some icing is all. Figured I would check higher elevations for the hell of it. Found 2". Scrambled like crazy but we got them done. What a clusterfoxtrot...


Lucky you...started off predicting less than an inch. Accumulation amounts went down, temps went up as time went on.

They were right for once. After the scramble Thursday morning, now I'm just checking throughout the night.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lucky you...started off predicting less than an inch. Accumulation amounts went down, temps went up as time went on.
> 
> They were right for once. After the scramble Thursday morning, now I'm just checking throughout the night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187008


I think you used that on me already... but now its pretty funny...


----------



## absolutely

Yesterday was fog, fog, fog. Here in the valley we never saw the sun or had the pavement dry out, actualy was soaking wet under our back porch. Most of the snow melted so we might be able to work on some cleanups yet. At this point I would rather it keep snowing. Doesn't appear to be much of anything for a couple weeks.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think you used that on me already... but now its pretty funny...


Probably did....


----------



## BUFF

End up with 2"<> of 10% chance of snow.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187008


SKWHB...wasn't complaining, just stating a fact.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWHB...wasn't complaining, just stating a fact.


Are you Furious with me???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you Furious with me???


You wouldn't believe how angry I am...apoplectic...raging...seething...even ferious.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Those dental assistants at NOAA wrong again. Good grief. Sent out salter at 3am. Some icing is all. Figured I would check higher elevations for the hell of it. Found 2". Scrambled like crazy but we got them done. What a clusterfoxtrot...


Duh, they are dental assistants not meteorologist or weather guessers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Nothing here. Everything dried. Started snowing lightly around 5am.


We havent seen dry in months.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We havent seen dry in months.


Dry in comparison to most days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We havent seen dry in months.


I think I saw a couple spots of dry pavement a few minutes ago. Could be wrong, it's been awhile.


----------



## Landgreen

Saw a dislocated Western MVP this morning. Facing sideways only hanging on by hydro hoses and chain. Sheared a pivot bar bolt. Now wondering when ours is going to do the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Saw a dislocated Western MVP this morning. Facing sideways only hanging on by hydro hoses and chain. Sheared a pivot bar bolt. Now wondering when ours is going to do the same.


Good thing it has a chain lift...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Saw a dislocated Western MVP this morning. Facing sideways only hanging on by hydro hoses and chain. Sheared a pivot bar bolt. Now wondering when ours is going to do the same.


There is a cure for that, its called look at or inspect your equipment once in a while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is a cure for that, its called buy a Boss DXT.


Agreed.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is a cure for that, its called look at or inspect your equipment once in a while.


I'm definitely adding pivot bar pins to the inspection list. But it's something that shouldnt break. Kinda like the how the base of lift tower shouldnt be made from reynolds wrap.

My MVP is a 2011 I believe so I assume the newer models are a better design. Havent looked at a new western lately. Probably never will.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> I'm definitely adding pivot bar pins to the inspection list. But it's something that shouldnt break. Kinda like the how the base of lift tower shouldnt be made from reynolds wrap.
> 
> My MVP is a 2011 I believe so I assume the newer models are a better design. Havent looked at a new western lately. Probably never will.


I havent had a problem with the lift tower on any of mine but I can see how it could be a problem.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> I'm definitely adding pivot bar pins to the inspection list. But it's something that shouldnt break. Kinda like the how the base of lift tower shouldnt be made from reynolds wrap.
> 
> My MVP is a 2011 I believe so I assume the newer models are a better design. Havent looked at a new western lately. Probably never will.


The new design is much better. However the fix is easy for the GEN1 ultramounts.

























The center bolt has a bushing that fails first. The bolt goes through the bushing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Could use some help...there's white dots in the sky and a crescent shaped thing...anyone know what they are?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Would need a little more info to make a accurate assessment... Are the white dots falling or moving...? Could be effecting with clear skies and the moon in the background if so... Also is it light or dark out?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could use some help...there's white dots in the sky and a crescent shaped thing...anyone know what they are?


No. No clue. You must be hallucinating.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could use some help...there's white dots in the sky and a crescent shaped thing...anyone know what they are?


I'm just hoping to see the big bright thing in the sky today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are the white dots falling or moving...?


Depends...they were still when I was still, when I was driving they were moving.



Ajlawn1 said:


> Also is it light or dark out?


It's after sunset so it's dark oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was there a nuclear war started overnight? 

It's very bright in the southeast...should I head for the bunker?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was there a nuclear war started overnight?
> 
> It's very bright in the southeast...should I head for the bunker?


Yes.....And stay there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes.....And stay there


Very angry this morning...did your ceramic dreidel break?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very angry this morning...did your ceramic dreidel break?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Negaunee, MI
Taken yesterday


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 187059
> Negaunee, MI
> Taken yesterday


The luge run


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 187059
> Negaunee, MI
> Taken yesterday


They get snow in da UP?

Why isn't the sidewalk down to bare pavement? It should have been sanded.

Can you imagine the liability for no bare pavement?

Someone should do something!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> They get snow in da UP?
> 
> Why isn't the sidewalk down to bare pavement? It should have been sanded.
> 
> Can you imagine the liability for no bare pavement?
> 
> Someone should do something!


I'm surprised it's as clear as it is.
Would much rather walk on snow than gritty slush.


----------



## BossPlow2010

They even have those one way plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> They even have those one way plow
> View attachment 187062


Every idiot knows that is a dustpan.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> They even have those one way plow
> View attachment 187062


Looks like some darn nice Wisconsin iron


----------



## Philbilly2

I was in Hayward a couple weekends ago... saw a sign that said "please stay on the pavement" 

If you all plowed your roads, it would make it much easier to find the pavement... 

I later figured it was only meant to the quad and utv trails... the locals just drive where ever they feel in their trucks


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 187059
> Negaunee, MI
> Taken yesterday


Low Snow Area???


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> They even have those one way plow
> View attachment 187062


I don't understand why they are not using Walter Plow Trucks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Low Snow Area???


Can you imagine their margins and ROI?


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't understand why they are not using Walter Plow Trucks...


Everyone knows the best snow beasts were built in Wisconsin, not new York.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Everyone knows the best snow beasts were built in Wisconsin, not new York.


But they don't have 100% traction......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> But they don't have 100% traction......


What about fuel tank blankets?


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> Low Snow Area???


It looks a little chilly too, but with warm clothes, you'd be ok.
ttps://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/49866:4:US


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What about fuel tank blankets?


These seem to the choice by most owners


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187067


Makes the best french toast.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> They get snow in da UP?
> 
> Why isn't the sidewalk down to bare pavement? It should have been sanded.
> 
> Can you imagine the liability for no bare pavement?
> 
> Someone should do something!


Not an issue up there. Alot of houses up there have doors on the second floor. Brings back nightmares.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Don't put them jorts away yet boys, tropical heat wave next two weeks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't put them jorts away yet boys, tropical heat wave next two weeks...


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Not here.


----------



## DeVries

My crew was talking today about the warm temps at Christmas and new years. Like the two week forecast is ever correct, they cant get it right one day away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hyp...Hyp...Hyperbole...!


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> My crew was talking today about the warm temps at Christmas and new years. Like the two week forecast is ever correct, they cant get it right one day away.


I'd give them a whizz quiz to make sure they're not using the devils lettuce


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> I'd give them a whizz quiz to make sure they're not using the devils lettuce


Yeah, they could've stumbled upon Uncle Fred's stash!

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's effecting...

New sales lead... Get accounts East if factories...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's effecting...
> 
> New sales lead... Get accounts East if factories...
> 
> View attachment 187119


Epic!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic!!!!


Metamucil time...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Metamucil time...?


No....That's taken in the evening


----------



## Defcon 5

You really need to stop talking to Oomkes...Your anger and bitterness is starting to boil over...Could just be a product of being a Yard Monkey though...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid weather guessers...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stupid weather guessers...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Did you guy see senate bill 1188?


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you guy see senate bill 1188?


we don't need to bring this onto the discussion...let's try to refocus on NON-SE Michigan weather


----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> we don't need to bring this onto the discussion...let's try to refocus on NON-SE Michigan weather


Oh that's right it probably has nothing to do with our industry anyways...


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh that's right it probably has nothing to do with our industry anyways...


didn't read it so don't know if it does or doesn't...just reminding everyone


----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> didn't read it so don't know if it does or doesn't...just reminding everyone


It has to with climate and how meateaterologists have been inaccurate so much this year


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> didn't read it so don't know if it does or doesn't...just reminding everyone


It's aboot tree removal and trimming which technically is affected by weather which ties into snow removal. If trees aren't trimmed or removed weather patterns like wind, early or late snow falls results in tree damage or trees falling over. These obstructions are created by weather and hamper the ability to remove snow.
But yeah it should be posted elsewhere which is has.Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> It has to with climate and how meateaterologists have been inaccurate so much this year


Any "Meteorologist" I know has a drinking problem...That probably has a lot to do with being accurate


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Any "Meteorologist" I know has a drinking problem...That probably has a lot to do with being accurate


Meteorologists are giving snow monkeys drinking problems.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meteorologists are giving snow monkeys drinking problems.


Deep breaths...Your gonna give yourself a grabber...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Any "Meteorologist" I know has a drinking problem...That probably has a lot to do with being accurate


No wonder all those cars a Accucrap have dents in them, they're drunk all the time


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It's aboot tree removal and trimming which technically is affected by weather which ties into snow removal.


So does a butterfly breaking wind in South America...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wasn't aware butterflies flagellated.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware butterflies flagellated.


Yes @Defcon 5 told me... He picked it up with his Sonic Ear...

And its still effecting even though the radar is clear...


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of snow monkeys missing out on sleep tonight...after the blown forecast yesterday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Everywhere!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Here!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> There!


Could not sleep slugger??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187160
> 
> 
> Could not sleep slugger??


Was in line at the dispensary at 0000 hours.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was in line at the dispensary at 0000 hours.


Did you buy some infused Gummy Bears??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you buy some infused Gummy Bears??


Never liked gummy bears.


----------



## Defcon 5

What’s interesting is...Your allowed to have X amount on you legally...But there’s no where to buy it legally ...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> What's interesting is...Your allowed to have X amount on you legally...But there's no where to buy it legally ...


Canada. Oh wait you have to go through a federal agency who still sees it as illegal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What's interesting is...Your allowed to have X amount on you legally...But there's no where to buy it legally ...


That's nice...I haven't paid any attention to the laws\rules.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Such a rebel...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of snow monkeys missing out on sleep tonight...after the blown forecast yesterday.


I didnt miss out on anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didnt miss out on anything.


I don't have grandkids to check for me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have grandkids to check for me...


Its really nice, I dont even have to get up to pee since I started wearing depends to bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its really nice, I dont even have to get up to pee since I started wearing depends to bed.


So now you can up the intake of Fireball.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its really nice, I dont even have to get up to pee since I started wearing depends to bed.


I had to look several times to make sure I was seeing the poster correctly...


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its really nice, I dont even have to get up to pee since I started wearing depends to bed.


 TMI. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I had to look several times to make sure I was seeing the poster correctly...


Making you think about trying them arent you...


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Making you think about trying them arent you...


 I would rather have a fireball overdose.


----------



## BUFF

Got 1.5"<> of 20% chance on the ground and still snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got 1.5"<> of 20% chance on the ground and still snowing.


We were at 50% chance of less than half an inch...they were right. South side of town got zip. North side got just a wee bit more than zip.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...I haven't paid any attention to the laws\rules.


That's nice


----------



## Landgreen

Forecast was for 1". Got 2.5 Just to be on the safe side I had texted everyone as a reminder night before that we might be working. Forgot about new tractor operator though. Of course he doesnt answer at 1:30 am. Ugghghgh. Finally responds. Starts route a couple hours late. Drives over to route area. Realized no diesel pumps available Has to back track to find diesel. Other tractor did half his route by the time he finished. 

Lessons learned for both of us.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> Forecast was for 1". Got 2.5 Just to be on the safe side I had texted everyone as a reminder night before that we might be working. Forgot about new tractor operator though. Of course he doesnt answer at 1:30 am. Ugghghgh. Finally responds. Starts route a couple hours late. Drives over to route area. Realized no diesel pumps available Has to back track to find diesel. Other tractor did half his route by the time he finished.
> 
> Lessons learned for both of us.


Doesnt matter how much you prepare does it? First couple of the season it's always something.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That wind is a bit nippy... And no matter how inanimate I stand I still am getting colder...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> That wind is a bit nippy... And no matter how inanimate I stand I still am getting colder...


That's nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's lake effecting. 

Really not liking the way this pattern is shaping up...lots of late storms.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Iots of late storms.


Seems pretty early, suns not even up...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were at 50% chance of less than half an inch...they were right. South side of town got zip. North side got just a wee bit more than zip.


My wife tells me I'm 1/2 right all the time, but she's 1/2 wrong on that...


----------



## BossPlow2010

You're both still more accurate than the weather nuts


Mr.Markus said:


> My wife tells me I'm 1/2 right all the time, but she's 1/2 wrong on that...


----------



## EWSplow

9* wind chill and only 5mph wind.
The forecast here is dry for the next week.
Possible rain / snow mix next Thursday and Friday. Forecast temps being 35*, I'm guessing rain.


----------



## BUFF

Got 10* and clear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 9* wind chill and only 5mph wind.
> The forecast here is dry for the next week.
> Possible rain / snow mix next Thursday and Friday. Forecast temps being 35*, I'm guessing rain.


I was going to drop the plows on my truck...I don't really dare anymore.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to drop the plows on my truck...I don't really dare anymore.


If we put away leaf equipment it will be sunny and dry. If I unhook my plow it will snow. Thinking of doing both to see what happens.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> If we put away leaf equipment it will be sunny and dry. If I unhook my plow it will snow. Thinking of doing both to see what happens.


Thunder storm and tornado.


----------



## absolutely

Landgreen said:


> If we put away leaf equipment it will be sunny and dry. If I unhook my plow it will snow. Thinking of doing both to see what happens.


It will do what happened here yesterday. Snow in the morning, then sun to melt the snow and now the leafs are frozen to grass. Hopefully back to cleanups tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thunder storm and tornado.


Thundersnownadoflooddroughtsunfog


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's lake effecting.
> 
> Really not liking the way this pattern is shaping up...lots of late storms.


The last possible band of the last possible blob on the radar.... right before business opens.... finally covers the lots...

Then nothing the whole southern half of the route.... where the owner of multiple accounts you just salted, has his office . Send him a text that we serviced, bet you can guess the response?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> If we put away leaf equipment it will be sunny and dry. If I unhook my plow it will snow. Thinking of doing both to see what happens.


What happens if you try to go out of town for a few days, I was going to try and go someplace next week


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> What happens if you try to go out of town for a few days, I was going to try and go someplace next week


Go for it. Take a break. Short vaca is good to cleanse the mind of day to day worries. I think we all need a break after raking snow and plowing leaves all November.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Short vaca is good to cleanse the mind of day to day worries.


Is say a year or two considered a short vacation?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thundersnownadoflooddroughtsunfog


No freezing graupel ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No freezing graupel ??


Crap....


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is say a year or two considered a short vacation?


Kinda. I think thats when youre sent to the institution. These days its called extended R&R.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Kinda. I think thats when youre sent to the institution. These days its called extended R&R.


They kicked me oot...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap....


Slacker


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark and I were just informed there is an Epic Monster storm that is gonna drop Coupious amounts of Snow on Christmas Eve...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> They kicked me oot...


 They locked me in. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark and I were just informed there is an Epic Monster storm that is gonna drop Coupious amounts of Snow on Christmas Eve...


We have all seen the Rudolph movie, we know what happens.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have all seen the Rudolph movie, we know what happens.


Santa delivers the Fireball and we live happily ever after


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark and I were just informed there is an Epic Monster storm that is gonna drop Coupious amounts of Snow on Christmas Eve...


Must be nice being in the buddies and pals club...

Although I'm sure the "it can stop now" texts get to be bothersome.


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Santa delivers the Fireball and we live happily ever after


 Yes leave him some cookies and milk, he will leave you some fireball and pancakes start the day out right and a good start to the food and drink coma. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Must be nice being in the buddies and pals club...
> 
> Although I'm sure the "it can stop now" texts get to be bothersome.


It is entertaining.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Must be nice being in the buddies and pals club...
> 
> Although I'm sure the "it can stop now" texts get to be bothersome.


You sound upset....Get over it Nancy


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> They locked me in. :laugh:


Yes indeed, they sure did.....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have all seen the Rudolph movie, we know what happens.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Yes indeed, they sure did.....
> View attachment 187292


 I don't recall the pleasant looking Women. :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> I don't recall the pleasant looking Women. :laugh:


That's was a dude, Nurse Ratchet was the only appealing gal


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> That's was a dude, Nurse Ratchet was the only appealing gal






 SKW, Hope you been behaving at the Tavern. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> You sound upset....Get over it Nancy


You're probably right, maybe I'll spend next summer in Napa valley to ease my anxiety...
Just don't tell Oomkes, because I don't own a Jeep either :laugh:


----------



## Mike_PS

again, we have enough off topic threads (what did you do, random thoughts and random food) so let's try to keep this "somewhat" about weather


----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, we have enough off topic threads (what did you do, random thoughts and random food) so let's try to keep this "somewhat" about weather


it's probably warm in Napa valley...


----------



## BUFF

Looks like a good week to take a couple long lunch's and go shooting midday while is warm to clear the mind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Although I'm sure the "it can stop now" texts get to be bothersome.


More of these come from the crappy side of the state than the good side.

Especially when lake effect makes its way there. lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> More of these come from the crappy side of the state than the good side.
> 
> Especially when lake effect makes its way there. lol


I don't recall any of that


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, we have enough off topic threads (what did you do, random thoughts and random food) so let's try to keep this "somewhat" about weather


Maybe if you say "it can stop now" it might generate better results since most will then understand what you're trying to relay...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall any of that


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark and I were just informed there is an Epic Monster storm that is gonna drop Coupious amounts of Snow on Christmas Eve...


You should post this in the SEMI thread...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should post this in the SEMI thread...


Those guys are waiting to hear from anyone.

Sunny and cold today in Lapeer.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Those guys are waiting to hear from anyone.
> 
> Sunny and cold today in Lapeer.


Marco...


----------



## Freshwater

Marco...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Those guys are waiting to hear from anyone.
> 
> Sunny and cold today in Lapeer.


Where....?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Marco...


Nothing?


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nothing?


Polo is running around here somewhere.. I'm sure of it.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> Polo is running around here somewhere.. I'm sure of it.


I found it on Google maps once.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


PolO???


----------



## NYH1

It keeps snowing those nice big fat dry powdery lake effect snowflakes but won't accumulate more then an inch or so. Weather guessorologist's are saying only an inch or so more over night. Don't know if I should put the plow on or not. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> It keeps snowing those nice big fat dry powdery lake effect snowflakes but won't accumulate more then an inch or so. Weather guessorologist's are saying only an inch or so more over night. Don't know if I should put the plow on or not.
> 
> NYH1.


If you don't want to plow put it on and load up, if you do want to plow don't do anything


----------



## Ajlawn1

Why... Just why... But it looks like someone is looking to get some skin back in the game...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1190090161166070


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why... Just why... But it looks like someone is looking to get some skin back in the game...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1190090161166070


Is that who I think it is?


----------



## Woodenshoe

“Diveways” lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why... Just why... But it looks like someone is looking to get some skin back in the game...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1190090161166070


That's the beginnings of a Million Dollar empire...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> That's the beginnings of a Million Dollar empire...


Everyone starts somewhere. Not everyone gets anywhere.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Everyone starts somewhere. Not everyone gets anywhere.


Kind of like being in the line for the big coaster.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Kind of like being in the line for the big coaster.....


Your people skills class taught me how to avoid the height requirement with some smooth talking!


----------



## EWSplow

Debating on wasting salt. 
38 degree air, 23 degree pavement and rain / snow mix coming. On stand by for now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Debating on wasting salt.
> 38 degree air, 23 degree pavement and rain / snow mix coming. On stand by for now.


38! Holy cow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Debating on wasting salt.
> 38 degree air, 23 degree pavement and rain / snow mix coming. On stand by for now.


Based on completely inaccurate forecasting for the past 2 months or so...we're going to be using our sprayer to anti-ice\pre-treat. Temps actually fell throughout the day yesterday and we have yet to see 1/10 of the sunshine that has been predicted.

Not always a good thing to apply liquids when temps are above freezing, but I'm pretty sure the ground\pavement temps are below freezing, and despite a predicted high of 36°, with the heavy cloud cover I think we'll be OK.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on completely inaccurate forecasting for the past 2 months or so...we're going to be using our sprayer to anti-ice\pre-treat. Temps actually fell throughout the day yesterday and we have yet to see 1/10 of the sunshine that has been predicted.
> 
> Not always a good thing to apply liquids when temps are above freezing, but I'm pretty sure the ground\pavement temps are below freezing, and despite a predicted high of 36°, with the heavy cloud cover I think we'll be OK.


It's days like this I contemplate liquids.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on completely inaccurate forecasting for the past 2 months or so...we're going to be using our sprayer to anti-ice\pre-treat. Temps actually fell throughout the day yesterday and we have yet to see 1/10 of the sunshine that has been predicted.
> 
> Not always a good thing to apply liquids when temps are above freezing, but I'm pretty sure the ground\pavement temps are below freezing, and despite a predicted high of 36°, with the heavy cloud cover I think we'll be OK.


Beat you to it - we sprayed a few late afternoon yesterday.

Just hope the rain stays to the east for the weekend. Don't want to see it wash away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Beat you to it - we sprayed a few late afternoon yesterday.


Like I said...always one upping the other klompen wearerer...truck was being used for leaf vacs yesterday. We're still trying.


----------



## EWSplow

It just started dripping from the sky. 
Nothing is treated at the shop, so we'll see what happens here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So interestingly enough... forecast is for clouds with snow, mainly after noon. Nothing about sun. 

I'm seeing blue sky and sun peaking through breaks in the clouds. At this point I can't help but laugh.


----------



## DeVries

We've had rain in the forecast for the weekend now for about a week. This morning suddenly its gone and its supposed to be sunny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> We've had rain in the forecast for the weekend now for about a week. This morning suddenly its gone and its supposed to be sunny.


Sooooo you will be plowing in a blizzard?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting closer to noon...nothing on the radar and still getting some sunlight. 

Allegedly we were supposed to have sun the past 3 days and nada.


----------



## EWSplow

I haven't looked at the radar, but the rain stopped.



Ajlawn1 said:


> 38! Holy cow


I'm 1/2 mile from the lake and the water temperature is still above 40.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I shirley am happy I didn't keep my crews at the shop waiting for the snow to start at noon. 

Getting plenty of cleanups done despite all this snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Suppose to start snowing here around 4 or 5 and the sun is trying to come out now and its almost 3:30.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to start snowing here around 4 or 5 and the sun is trying to come out now and its almost 3:30.


Where have I heard this before?

Maybe from GR about 10 this morning?

What a joke yet again.


----------



## Freshwater

I've thrown in the towel with the forecasts. Theres not a single aspect they get right. Were all up at 2am for check in every night. Were just perpetually on call, I dont know what else to do.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where have I heard this before?
> 
> Maybe from GR about 10 this morning?
> 
> What a joke yet again.


The sun out clear and bright but its about to turn bitter cold, the ex wife is flying in from florida. She always says sure is cold up here and I reply, wasnt cold till you got here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ginormous swath of rain coming across the lake...just about here. 4.5 hours later.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ginormous swath of rain coming across the lake...just about here. 4.5 hours later.


Coming from Canada?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Low to mid 40's most of the day with sunshine... No rain, no snow, no freezing rain, no drizzle, no mix, and no freezing drizzle as all were forcasted...

But I did get my gas finally turned on today at the empire so that was a bonus...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like I said...always one upping the other klompen wearerer...truck was being used for leaf vacs yesterday. We're still trying.


Had to do it, only because you said it last time.

I mentioned leaf cleanup at the shop this morning, and you'd think they spotted bigfoot. I'll bet next week we can do a few once the snow is gone. Got a PO yesterday for an extra cut at a condo - to be completed for Dec. 31st.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> I've thrown in the towel with the forecasts. Theres not a single aspect they get right. Were all up at 2am for check in every night. Were just perpetually on call, I dont know what else to do.


Ryan in a Tequila haze said nothing is gonna happen


----------



## Ajlawn1

Can't get forecasts correct but hey look at the birds we picked up on radar...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Can't get forecasts correct but hey look at the birds we picked up on radar...
> 
> View attachment 187506


That's a lot of Birds...I hope Oomkes refilled the feeders...Looks like they are heading his way


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187509
> 
> 
> That's a lot of Birds...I hope Oomkes refilled the feeders...Looks like they are heading his way


File foto


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> File foto


Aren't they all??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been raining for several hours now...yet I see a red army salt truck out...maybe it was a sander.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been raining for several hours now...yet I see a red army salt truck out...maybe it was a sander.


Why are you out to see them...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why are you out to see them...?


Putting miles on the junk Cummings so I can replace it with the bestest truck/engine combo in the world...a Furd.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Putting miles on the junk Cummings so I can replace it with the bestest truck/engine combo in the world...a Furd.


You and Oldmop forming a Ford Fanboy club??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You and Oldmop forming a Ford Fanboy club??


Sure...

And this guy:



pennsylvaniaboy said:


> LOL name a better setup with an axle and frame package better built for a 3/4-1ton setup....
> 
> even the 6.7/6.2 engines are pretty bullet proof.


@pennsylvaniaboy

Cuz Furds are the bestest...and the only truck with a straight front axle...and apparently a frame...or pretty bulletproof engines.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Putting miles on the junk Cummings so I can replace it with the bestest truck/engine combo in the world...a Furd.


It's aboot time you came around.Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Putting miles on the junk Cummings so I can replace it with the bestest truck/engine combo in the world...a Furd.


You feeling OK? Next thing you'll be hunting down old 6.0s.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You feeling OK? Next thing you'll be hunting down old 6.0s.


Sarcasm...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sarcasm...


Mine was cheap beer.


----------



## Freshwater

Got nice today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can anyone help me out with identifying this yellow thing?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can anyone help me out with identifying this yellow thing?
> 
> View attachment 187573


That's the jaundice in your eyes from
Drinking too much


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can anyone help me out with identifying this yellow thing?
> 
> View attachment 187573


Dead grass.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187574


After party at Marks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> After party at Marks?


@Ajlawn1 says I'm not invited.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> After party at Marks?


If I'm in town their will be, with or without him.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dead grass.


Those are corn stalks...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> If I'm in town their will be, with or without him.....


If ??????....I posted that so you know the dates to clear your schedule...I have also opened a Gofund me account to pay for MJDs travel and lodging to get him there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Ajlawn1 says I'm not invited.





BUFF said:


> If I'm in town their will be, with or without him.....


You guys can all come to Lapeer, if you want to hear the Banjo's that is.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys can all come to Lapeer, if you want to hear the Banjo's that is.


Nothing wrong with banjos unless you're on a canoe trip in Appalachia.....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> If I'm in town their will be, with or without him.....


IlI' bring the beer, and orange slices.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can anyone help me out with identifying this yellow thing?
> 
> View attachment 187573


Red sky at night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> IlI' bring the beer, and orange slices.


It goes good with Fireball.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It goes good with Fireball.


SKW


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> It goes good with Fireball.


On #2 already.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can anyone help me out with identifying this yellow thing?
> 
> View attachment 187573


That's where you've been peeing from that blind, don't eat it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> After party at Marks?


Before... During.... After...



Defcon 5 said:


> If ??????....I posted that so you know the dates to clear your schedule...I have also opened a Gofund me account to pay for MJDs travel and lodging to get him there...


That's not going to buy you any monkey pics...



Mark Oomkes said:


> @Ajlawn1 says I'm not invited.


Good!!!



LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys can all come to Lapeer, if you want to hear the Banjo's that is.


Where...?



LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 187575
> 
> Red sky at night.


How is this possible at night?


----------



## Defcon 5

I figure AJ can stop at Walmart on his way to Marks and buy everyone matching Jorts....For Buff he might have to sew two pairs together


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> On #2 already.
> View attachment 187576


Fruit in your Beer Randall??...Really??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I figure AJ can stop at Walmart on his way to Marks and buy everyone matching Jorts....For Buff he might have to sew two pairs together


Ummm this is going to be a little more classy then Wally World jorts… Might step up to a local business and go Meijer for the attire and Spartan for red Solo cups...


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> Fruit in your Beer Randall??...Really??


Hey, I'm old and from Jersey, what do you expect.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> On #2 already.
> View attachment 187576


Looks refreshing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, if I'm half toasted, might as well go all the way.


----------



## extremepusher

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187574


Finally a local snow and ice show.. Wonder who's hosting the facility tour?....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Well, if I'm half toasted, might as well go all the way.
> View attachment 187588


Two spoons? Nice of you to share.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Two spoons? Nice of you to share.


Wife was with me. I even let her buy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Finally a local snow and ice show.. Wonder who's hosting the facility tour?....


DJs or Snellers?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Wife was with me. I even let her buy.


What? How did that happen.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> What? How did that happen.


Well, actually. Got a few gs in cash in. Which is odd. She of course grabbed it. Like you guys have it any different


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Well, actually. Got a few gs in cash in. Which is odd. She of course grabbed it. Like you guys have it any different


Maybe Trump will shut the government down before you can get it to the bank and have to pay tax on it...Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe Trump will shut the government down before you can get it to the bank and have to pay tax on it...Thumbs Up


Shhhhhhh


----------



## Defcon 5

extremepusher said:


> Finally a local snow and ice show.. Wonder who's hosting the facility tour?....


Oomkes....Gonna be pony rides and carnival games....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Oomkes....Gonna be pony rides and carnival games....


Don't forget a bouncy house and dunk tank


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Don't forget a bouncy house and dunk tank


Bouncy house is a givin...The dunk tank was the reason I set up the Go-fund me page...So we would have someone other than Mark to dunk


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Don't forget a bouncy house and dunk tank


Anyone know where I can rent a few?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anyone know where I can rent a few?


Now you're starting to come around... Make sure you get these too...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now you're starting to come around... Make sure you get these too...
> 
> View attachment 187589


How big is that??


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> How big is that??


https://funservicesmidwest.com/prod...-attractions/sumo-suits-with-inflatable-ring/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> https://funservicesmidwest.com/prod...-attractions/sumo-suits-with-inflatable-ring/


It looks like its 20ft.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It looks like its 20ft.


Put your cheater glasses on or look through your bottle of Fireball......
It's 25'x25'


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Put your cheater glasses on or look through your bottle of Fireball......
> It's 25'x25'


Can you measure it for me.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Don't forget a bouncy house and dunk tank


Going to put one of these on the back deck, we just need to make sure it doesn't weigh too much...









Oh the memories of plowsite threads...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going to put one of these on the back deck, we just need to make sure it doesn't weigh too much...
> View attachment 187591
> 
> 
> Oh the memories of plowsite threads...


Why the unicorn watering tank.....


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> DJs or Snellers?


Kinda what I figured...


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going to put one of these on the back deck, we just need to make sure it doesn't weigh too much...
> View attachment 187591
> 
> 
> Oh the memories of plowsite threads...


How many gallons does it hold?
Maybe we can find a deck builder ti reinforce the deck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Kinda what I figured...


I'm going with Snellers...DJ has always been paranoid about people knowing what he's doing. That's why he painted his Blizzards yellow, so people would think they were Fishers.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going with Snellers...DJ has always been paranoid about people knowing what he's doing. That's why he painted his Blizzards yellow, so people would think they were Fishers.


Paranoid seems to be a trend with you people over on the West Coast...


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Paranoid seems to be a trend with you people over on the West Coast...


 Maybe it's the cannabis.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going with Snellers...DJ has always been paranoid about people knowing what he's doing. That's why he painted his Blizzards yellow, so people would think they were Fishers.


Very true Mark.. Plus Blizzard white paint sucked... LOL Yeah, I agree on Sneller's .. Maybe a walk thru at Tanger too. lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

extremepusher said:


> Very true Mark.. Plus Blizzard white paint sucked... LOL Yeah, I agree on Sneller's .. Maybe a walk thru at Tanger too. lol


I'm going to make some calls and see if i can right that ship for the proper facility tour...

Maybe could throw some lighthouse tours and antiquing in the package ...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was 28* and so foggy that the county was out salting the intersections.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was 28* and so foggy that the county was out salting the intersections.


Does that unfog them???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm going to make some calls and see if i can right that ship for the proper facility tour...
> 
> Maybe could throw some lighthouse tours and antiquing in the package ...
> 
> View attachment 187601


Moat has been widened and dredged. Several layers if concertina wire will be added. I'm taking this very seriously.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Paranoid seems to be a trend with you people over on the West Coast...


Is it???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Moat has been widened and dredged. Several layers if concertina wire will be added. I'm taking this very seriously.


We're prepared, I have a friend... @SFCarmyvet


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does that unfog them???


They were hoping the salt would pull moisture out of the air and that would lift the fog.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're prepared, I have a friend... @SFCarmyvet
> 
> View attachment 187604


 Did'nt SFCarmyvet just start out a few years ago? I'm assuming the tank is in regards to his Military career? Or am I high again and talking about to different people. :laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Did'nt SFCarmyvet just start out a few years ago? I'm assuming the tank is in regards to his Military career? Or am I high again and talking about to different people. :laugh:


Based on recent postings, either drunk or high...


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Based on recent postings, either drunk or high...


 Really? Some liked the info. Even though you knew all that already and was not useful.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Really? Some liked the info. Even though you knew all that already and was not useful.


You took it the wrong way...just the last one was hard to read. Looked like autocorrect tried to kick your ass or something...


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> You took it the wrong way...just the last one was hard to read. Looked like autocorrect tried to kick your ass or something...


 Probably did. Me take something the wrong way? What a surprise. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Did'nt SFCarmyvet just start out a few years ago? I'm assuming the tank is in regards to his Military career? Or am I high again. :laugh:


Yes.

Yes.

Hell yes.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ryan says snow on Christmas


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ryan says snow on Christmas


And???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


He's probably wrong, he's a meateaterolgist, they're always wrong. Unless they're Chinese then they're wong


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ryan says snow on Christmas


That forecast was fueled by....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> He's probably wrong, he's a meateaterolgist, they're always wrong. Unless they're Chinese then they're wong


He's says lots of things...mostly slurred and misspelled.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good! I'm starting to have to find bizzie work for guys and I don't like it... Especially after this coming week...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's says lots of things...mostly slurred and misspelled.


Slurred and misspelled...But very funny and just more fodder for mark and me...I just wish I could post some of the things we have been called


----------



## BossPlow2010

imdont know why he'd be so mean to you guys, all you do is help and cherish him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> imdont know why he'd be so mean to you guys, all you do is help and cherish him


Eggzactly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Slurred and misspelled...But very funny and just more fodder for mark and me...I just wish I could post some of the things we have been called


Not sure there's enough monitor ink for all of those new words.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure there's enough monitor ink for all of those new words.


You just worry aboot getting the bouncy house and dunk tank lined up for the SIMA thingy.Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Slurred and misspelled...But very funny and just more fodder for mark and me...I just wish I could post some of the things we have been called


Oh I'm sure you can post them. How long they stay posted might be another story.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-U-S-send-temperatures-plummeting-weeks.html


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-U-S-send-temperatures-plummeting-weeks.html


I think I trust them more than NWS.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-U-S-send-temperatures-plummeting-weeks.html


A chance???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-U-S-send-temperatures-plummeting-weeks.html


So with the El Nino brewing in the pacific and the polar vortex in the north if they come together over the midwest we could end up with a super tornado.
That would make a great movie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> A chance???


Sure...just like there's a chance of day and night every 24 hours.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So with the El Nino brewing in the pacific and the polar vortex in the north if they come together over the midwest we could end up with a super tornado.
> That would make a great movie.


My two ex Girlfriends meeting was a super tornado...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...just like there's a chance of day and night every 24 hours.


 Eggzactly


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> My two ex Girlfriends meeting was a super tornado...


Knowing you...It's hard to believe you have had 2 girlfriends


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Knowing you...It's hard to believe you have had 2 girlfriends


Unlike you, they didn't change their numbers after meeting me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-U-S-send-temperatures-plummeting-weeks.html


All hogswash, it's already been called by a reliable source...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Knowing you...It's hard to believe you have had 2 girlfriends


My guess is they were GFE's....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> My guess is they were GFE's....


Was not..


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> My two ex Girlfriends meeting was a super tornado...


I've been there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> My two ex Girlfriends meeting was a super tornado...


Without you...


----------



## jomama45

Beautiful morning in Wisco, low 20's early, going up to low 40's with sun most the day.
Got the guys going pouring concrete and off to help a good friend with his overhead door business.
Great day to be alive........


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Beautiful morning in Wisco, low 20's early, going up to low 40's with sun most the day.
> Got the guys going pouring concrete and off to help a good friend with his overhead door business.
> Great day to be alive........


It looks like fall is finally here. November was winter...December fall.
I've seen more concrete being poured this week than the whole month of November. 
Its only 29 here. Wish it would warm up soon. My fingers are cold.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-U-S-send-temperatures-plummeting-weeks.html


Polar vortex combined with the amount of moisture we've had? We'd be buried. If it holds out to Jan, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Polar vortex combined with the amount of moisture we've had? We'd be buried. If it holds out to Jan, I'm ok with it.


EPIC???

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> EPIC???
> 
> I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


Epic? Maybe, it would make for one heck of a Jan/Feb. The last 2 times the polar vortex went out of wack, were both about 6-8 week cycles of repeated cold spells.
Theres been a crap load of moisture in the pattern. Heck bring it on, let's plow. After Xmas would be my only request.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> EPIC???
> 
> I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


With a deer hanging from the tree in the front yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> With a deer hanging from the tree in the front yard.


Heck yeah...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> I've been there.


With Bossplows 2 ex gf..?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> With Bossplows 2 ex gf..?


Must've been one hell of a party.

Oh wait....


----------



## Defcon 5

Another week without snow....If I had skin in the game I would be Furious


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Another week without snow....If I had skin in the game I would be Furious


You're normally furious without skin in the game so what the hell is the difference...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're normally furious without skin in the game so what the hell is the difference...


I'm Angry...Not Furious


----------



## NYH1

LapeerLandscape said:


> So with the El Nino brewing in the pacific and the polar vortex in the north if they come together over the midwest we could end up with a super tornado.
> That would make a great movie.


Don't forget to sprinkle in a-





NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> With Bossplows 2 ex gf..?


When I was younger, I can say I woke up next to girls, and not really remembering how this all happened. But anyway, any hope for a white Christmas this year?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Angry...Not Furious


Understood. But you sound enraged...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood. But you sound enraged...


Ask Mark about Collectors and you will see enraged


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Ask Mark about Collectors and you will see enraged


Collectors?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Collectors?


Whatever...I don't hang on your every word like your Minions


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Whatever...I don't hang on your every word like your Minions


Minions???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Ask Mark about Collectors and you will see enraged


Now you're starting to frivolously babble like @FredG ....


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> My guess is they were GFE's....


Or PSE's preferably


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now you're starting to frivolously babble like @FredG ....


 Frivolously, What did you do learn a new word and trying impress? :laugh: FYI FredG has more antiques and collectibles than you. Mine are a retirement fund or if I don't play to hard my kids might get lucky. :laugh: Patron me for frivolously babbling.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Frivolously, What did you do learn a new word and trying impress? :laugh: FYI FredG has more antiques and collectibles than you. Mine are a retirement fund or if I don't play to hard my kids might get lucky. :laugh: Patron me for frivolously babbling.


Do you need us to call Mike and Frank to come take some off your hands. You could even make it on the show.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> When I was younger, I can say I woke up next to girls, and not really remembering how this all happened. But anyway, any hope for a white Christmas this year?


You must have drank more than our newest supreme court judge.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> You must have drank more than our newest supreme court judge.


Ewe following those little girls fighting in the Michigan gravel train Facebook page?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do you need us to call Mike and Frank to come take some off your hands. You could even make it on the show.


Frank might actually be one of the stump bros...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe following those little girls fighting in the Michigan gravel train Facebook page?


No I havent been on FB all day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No I havent been on FB all day.


Only half the day???


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> You must have drank more than our newest supreme court judge.


In the late 70s. Probably.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe following those little girls fighting in the Michigan gravel train Facebook page?


Is that the one that started at the landfill or something, it kinda went on forever. 
Did you see the video there about the gal at the gas station with a Tesla trying to put gas in it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only half the day???


I wasnt in the tree all day. I have a couple parties to plan.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that the one that started at the landfill or something, it kinda went on forever.
> Did you see the video there about the gal at the gas station with a Tesla trying to put gas in it.


Yes for the landfill, no for the Tessa


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes for the landfill, no for the Tessa


Another video of a Ford SD dually pulling a gooseneck dually with another trailer hooked to it. Just like a mini B train. Thats what olddog needs hauling all that equipment around.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Another video of a Ford SD dually pulling a gooseneck dually with another trailer hooked to it. Just like a mini B train. Thats what olddog needs hauling all that equipment around.


This one?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wasnt in the tree all day. I have a couple parties to plan.


Is SIMA one...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 187693


Yes, dont let Pat (OD) see that or he will have a grabber.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is SIMA one...?


No. There is no planning for that were just showing up.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> No. There is no planning for that were just showing up.


Word on the internet is- Mark is already waxing his ventracs for us to play with.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Word on the internet is- Mark is already waxing his ventracs for us to play with.


He needs to put lots of wax on it to protect it from Defcon drowling on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No. There is no planning for that were just showing up.


Sure...


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do you need us to call Mike and Frank to come take some off your hands. You could even make it on the show.


 No they only want to pay wholesale.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> He needs to put lots of wax on it to protect it from Defcon drowling on it.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## m_ice

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187701


Unless you think you can drive it under water...


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Unless you think you can drive it under water...


It's not a skid....... duh...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187701


Unless your other one can run a dozer...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Frosty out.


Is this ok to post, or are you going to delete this one too?


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> Frosty out.
> 
> Is this ok to post, or are you going to delete this one too?


don't post unnecessary things and I won't have to remove


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Frosty out.
> 
> Is this ok to post, or are you going to delete this one too?


So angry... Is Devcon rubbing off on you too much...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> So angry... Is Devcon rubbing off on you too much...


Let's keep it on Topic Little Mark


----------



## BUFF




----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> don't post unnecessary things and I won't have to remove


Write!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Let's keep it on Topic Little Mark


SKWHB like this... 45° and perfect jort weather...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> SKWHB like this... 45° and perfect jort weather...
> 
> View attachment 187714


If you look closely...It had just rained in that picture...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Took a look at the fall cleanup list and a couple accounts still on it. 

Looks like we'll be wrapping up cleanups on Boxing Day. Weather permitting. 

There's a couple that are really bad and can't NOT do them if there isn't any snow. Might as well finish up the others as well. Then put the mowers away for good.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Took a look at the fall cleanup list and a couple accounts still on it.
> 
> Looks like we'll be wrapping up cleanups on Boxing Day. Weather permitting.
> 
> There's a couple that are really bad and can't NOT do them if there isn't any snow. Might as well finish up the others as well. Then put the mowers away for good.


Did you try it pipe on a plow to push leaves? 
HD has everything you need.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did you try it pipe on a plow to push leaves?
> HD has everything you need.


Eggcellent idea...I'll be right back. Might grab a water heater while I'm there.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Did you try it pipe on a plow to push leaves?
> HD has everything you need.


Plow works great for push leaves across the lawn, the blowers can only do so much and then it becomes inefficent. We used a quad most of November.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eggcellent idea...I'll be right back. Might grab a water heater while I'm there.


Get some plywood too


----------



## NYH1

The first day of winter and it's 62° here. 

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

NYH1 said:


> The first day of winter and it's 62° here.
> 
> NYH1.


Nothing wrong with that, seasonal accounts are still paying...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Plow works great for push leaves across the lawn, the blowers can only do so much and then it becomes inefficent. We used a quad most of November.


I used my Dingo by my house...the Hurricane wasn't efficient.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, seasonal accounts are still paying...


@grandview hijacked BP's account...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's flaking...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's flaking...


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


In this area right here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> In this area right here...
> 
> View attachment 187801


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> The first day of winter and it's 62° here.
> 
> NYH1.


55* here, clear blue sky and no wind, an hour west of me it's snowing.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> 55* here, clear blue sky and no wind, an hour west of me it's snowing.


 Got up to 70* here today, at least that was what my truck was reading.
Edit: 61*, truck was wrong.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> 55* here, clear blue sky and no wind, an hour west of me it's snowing.


Supposed to start raining pretty bad in the next few hours. Then turn cold and light snow for tomorrow. Probably just an inch or so. Should've gone to the range today, got busy though.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Supposed to start raining pretty bad in the next few hours. Then turn cold and light snow for tomorrow. Probably just an inch or so. Should've gone to the range today, got busy though.
> 
> NYH1.


Snow for me in the forecast tommrow, guess I'll find oot if the were right in the am....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I used my Dingo by my house...the Hurricane wasn't efficient.


A DA on a Dingo...Wish we had pictures


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its snowing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its snowing...


Not anymore it stopped...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not anymore it stopped...


Did knot...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did knot...
> View attachment 187805


Looks clear by Chad's iPhone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks clear by Chad's iPhone...


Maybe it is...not here.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it is...not here.


Better fire up that Sterling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Better fire up that Sterling.


I declared a Code 1 Defcon Red aboot an hour ago...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I thought it was over so I broke out the fireball.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It IS over!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It IS over!!!


Its snowing here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a little freezing rain and did a little salting this morning. I pulled out of my drive and almost did 360.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Cars were covered this morning... No mention anywhere of anything. Nothing on the radar... I got a motion alert at the house was the only reason I woke to see it...

https://ring.com/share/6638117924455258413


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cars were covered this morning... No mention anywhere of anything. Nothing on the radar... I got a motion alert at the house was the only reason I woke to see it...
> 
> https://ring.com/share/6638117924455258413


What time was that?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> What time was that?


4 God's time...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cars were covered this morning... No mention anywhere of anything. Nothing on the radar... I got a motion alert at the house was the only reason I woke to see it...
> 
> https://ring.com/share/6638117924455258413


Even the radar has been wrong all year, seriously what the crap is going on with the forcasts.


----------



## Landgreen

Freshwater said:


> Even the radar has been wrong all year, seriously what the crap is going on with the forcasts.


We got snow last night. Enough for a salt run. Nothing in forecast. Luckily my employee was out anyway to salt a church lot.

Have to do the window check on a regular basis now. Cant trust the weatherguessers and their magic 8 ball.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> We got snow last night. Enough for a salt run. Nothing in forecast. Luckily my employee was out anyway to salt a church lot.
> 
> Have to do the window check on a regular basis now. Cant trust the weatherguessers and their magic 8 ball.


I discredited it at first but @Ajlawn1 mentoioned a game camera with cellular a few months back


----------



## BossPlow2010

Guess that means 85% chance of less than 2"


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Guess that means 85% chance of less than 2"
> View attachment 187894


SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Local NWS changed their guess to around 2" this afternoon. 80%

Everyone else was 30-40% showers or a dusting.

Idiots finally dropped it back to under an inch an hour ago. So I'll be up checking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About sick of these last minute freeze-ups...


----------



## Ajlawn1

50's end of the week!


----------



## EWSplow

Crazy here. The only day they show any significant snow is Thursday, but the temperatures don't drop below freezing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 50's end of the week!


Where???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


Here....There


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Here....There


 Everywhere..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Here....There


Lapeer???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


Somewhere under that red squiggly line...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somewhere under that red squiggly line...
> 
> View attachment 187914


That's nice...


----------



## cjames808

I’m gonna cut my grass on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Yes, yes it will be...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lapeer???


Yup

Should be a good day for the After Christmas party at the landscape yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup
> 
> Should be a good day for the After Christmas party at the landscape yard.


I'll be there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll be there...


Everyones welcome.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everyones welcome.


Even Todd???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even Todd???


Even Todd!!!! even though he wouldnt deliver me some bin blocks.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everyones welcome.


You just say that cause you know no one can find lapeer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Why didn't anyone tell me @EWSplow cousin Frankie had his own action figure and bobble head...

https://www.frankieactionfigure.com...njypkXDczZ7RED33Vpb2xpaiTHkyfWuZqGbFrQgKZLnD0


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me @EWSplow cousin Frankie had his own action figure and bobble head...
> 
> https://www.frankieactionfigure.com...njypkXDczZ7RED33Vpb2xpaiTHkyfWuZqGbFrQgKZLnD0


I wish you would have posted it sooner. Perfect Christmas gift.

Wait till you have to rely on his forecasts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I wish you would have posted it sooner. Perfect Christmas gift.
> 
> Wait till you have to rely on his forehead.


Thats better....


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Even Todd!!!! even though he wouldnt deliver me some bin blocks.


I don't recall that....Will We be passing the Fireball around the fire pit???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that....Will We be passing the Fireball around the fire pit???


I said you were invited to the party I didnt say you could have some fireball.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I said you were invited to the party I didnt say you could have some fireball.


Fine....I will bring some King Cans of Budweiser for my self


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Fine....I will bring some King Cans of Budweiser for my self


What are you bringing for me???


----------



## NYH1

Welp, the weatherguessorologist's are calling for 1 to 4 inches over night. We'll see if Herr Claus brings us any snow.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Herr Claus is prepping the LZ, got 3 inches already, still coming down pretty hard. Plows on and ready to go!

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Herr Claus is prepping the LZ, got 3 inches already, still coming down pretty hard. Plows on and ready to go!
> 
> NYH1.


Have fun and be safe, there's Reindeer on the loose tonight......


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Have fun and be safe, there's Reindeer on the loose tonight......


Merry Christmas my friend! :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Have fun and be safe, there's Reindeer on the loose tonight......


Where?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Ya can't put Rudolph in the freezer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Have fun and be safe, there's Reindeer on the loose tonight......


Did you have one in the cross hairs....


----------



## NYH1

Gotta love lake effect snow bans. Got about 3 1/2 inches at the house. Got up and went out this morning. As I got closer to the area I do most of my plowing....there was about a half inch. 

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh!
Someone at the FD forgot an ingredient to stuffing.

Probably the bread....


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> I'm gonna cut my grass on Christmas Day.


We got a little dusting last night.
How's it working?


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> We got a little dusting last night.
> How's it working?


If ya lower the blades, mabey that will take ice off the sidewalks.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Ya can't put Rudolph in the freezer.


The hell I can't....... Every year someone on the PS shoots Bambi while sitting in a tree posting on PS.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> The hell I can't....... Every year someone on the PS shoots Bambi while sitting in a tree posting on PS.....


There's lots of tree nuts on here, but I think the one you're referring to resides in the Grand Rapids area...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> The hell I can't....... Every year someone on the PS shoots Bambi while sitting in a tree posting on PS.....


I wonder if he has a power cord run to the tree to power up his phone.


----------



## m_ice

Randall Ave said:


> I wonder if he has a power cord run to the tree to power up his phone.


He was posting a CL ad for a PTO generator...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> I wonder if he has a power cord run to the tree to power up his phone.


No he's got a cigarette lighter...


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I wonder if he has a power cord run to the tree to power up his phone.


He has too since solar chargers need sun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So the sun is peaking through our pretty much ever present clouds. 

Check the weather guesses for this afternoon...yup, cloudy. 

Snow yesterday when 18 hours earlier NONE was predicted. 

The stress of blown forecasts is going to kill me before anything else.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So the sun is peaking through our pretty much ever present clouds.
> 
> Check the weather guesses for this afternoon...yup, cloudy.
> 
> Snow yesterday when 18 hours earlier NONE was predicted.
> 
> The stress of blown forecasts is going to kill me before anything else.


Maybe if you buy a new mini skid, you won't have to worry about weather forecast stress killing you.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Maybe if you buy a new mini skid, you won't have to worry about weather forecast stress killing you.


I just sent him a link...

https://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=DispSingleItem&ItemNumber=85019


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Maybe if you buy a new mini skid, you won't have to worry about weather forecast stress killing you.


Very likely.

Trying to figure security out as well. Neighbor lost some of her garbage last week. Old pillows and blankets. They also went through her other garbage. We haven't noticed anything yet.

The guy who had the moron driver pick off a pedestrian, kill her and left the accident had a truck stolen last week or the week before.

We're very secluded so we have always relied on that for security, but it doesn't seem like that's a good option anymore. Trying to decide how much to get...cameras? Gate?

It's already a major inconvenience to me to take the keys out of the trucks and equipment.

That reminds me, I have to put my trail cam out for my neighbor's garbage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I just sent him a link...
> 
> https://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=DispSingleItem&ItemNumber=85019


Thanks...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very likely.
> 
> Trying to figure security out as well. Neighbor lost some of her garbage last week. Old pillows and blankets. They also went through her other garbage. We haven't noticed anything yet.
> 
> The guy who had the moron driver pick off a pedestrian, kill her and left the accident had a truck stolen last week or the week before.
> 
> We're very secluded so we have always relied on that for security, but it doesn't seem like that's a good option anymore. Trying to decide how much to get...cameras? Gate?
> 
> It's already a major inconvenience to me to take the keys out of the trucks and equipment.
> 
> That reminds me, I have to put my trail cam out for my neighbor's garbage.


We seem to have honest thieves lately. 
The corner bars cameras see people checking car doors almost nightly (early morning).
Another neighbor forgot to lock his work truck. Someone took the change he had inside, but left his tools.
The old lady left her car door unlocked one night last week and dead battery because the door was ajar. Nothing missing. She was parked out of camera coverage. 
I haven't seen anything on our cams.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think this is a sign I need to move to somewhere with fewer people and more large game.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> and more large game.


Will this require larger skin...


----------



## Defcon 5

Good thing I’m a Union Monkey and have No skin in the game...I wonder how many Snow Monkeys things are starting to get uncomfortable....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who???


----------



## m_ice

Defcon 5 said:


> Good thing I'm a Union Monkey and have No skin in the game...I wonder how many Snow Monkeys things are starting to get uncomfortable....


Times like these aren't all bad, with no snow coupled with high COGs it will more than likely thin the herd.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


What??


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 188011
> View attachment 188012


Good point...now that I am in a "low snow" area, my ROI is going down significantly.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sooooo whats everyone got planned for today just rolled out of bed....


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo whats everyone got planned for today just rolled out of bed....


Same thing we do everyday @Ajlawn1, were going to take over the world.


----------



## cjames808

I saw a plow guy driving around Scrapping. Bed was full of metal, he came by a few times then was empty. 

Maybe he’ll get desperate and scrap the plow. 

I feel less competition and cheap equipment coming....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Seasonal equalizer season thus far...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo whats everyone got planned for today just rolled out of bed....


 Going to the tavern.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've got a lot of iron sitting right now. A lot of that iron sits a good 6-7 months out of the year.

I'd really like to get some use out of that iron at some point. Bad things happen when it sits. Rusts, breaks, seizes up. 

Seasonal or not, I'd rather be getting snow.


----------



## DeVries

My job for the day is to go to sites and start up that iron and drive them around a bit. I'm the same, dont like iron sitting around for too long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> My job for the day is to go to sites and start up that iron and drive them around a bit. I'm the same, dont like iron sitting around for too long.


Finishing our last cleanup today...one I forgot about. The others are too wet and at this point, I don't care anymore.

Going to fully service the mowers, etc before putting them away. Might as well do it now, and I'm hoping and praying that we'll be swamped in "late" winter and won't have time to work on it.

Good idea on the starting\running stuff. I'll add that to the list.


----------



## Landgreen

Finally have a lot of precip in the forecast aaand.... its all rain. Once temps drop to below freezing it's supposed to quit. 

Only plowed 3-4 times this entire month. And barely reached trigger on every snowfall. Thankful it did.

I'm sure a month or so from now we'll all be complaining about too much snow. The plow contractor cycle of whining always comes full circle lol.


----------



## Luther

22.5" last December 
.1" this December

Not very happy with December's performance this year

It can start anytime now


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> 22.5" last December
> .1" this December
> 
> Not very happy with December's performance this year
> 
> It can start anytime now


No it can't.....I have grown accustom to not hearing your voice saying...Where's your spinner now...What ever is broken it's your fault...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No it can't.....I have grown accustom to not hearing your voice saying...Where's your spinner now...What ever is broken it's your fault...


I can fill in...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark and I were both informed there was gonna be an Epic event over New Years....Should know better than to listen to weather forecasts from the bottle


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> No it can't.....I have grown accustom to not hearing your voice saying...Where's your spinner now...What ever is broken it's your fault...


We put a lot of money in your truck this year. You need to start paying it off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I believe we were going to be inundated...annihilated...need to call the National Guard...hammered...pounded...snowmageddoned...possibly worse.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark and I were both informed there was gonna be an Epic event over New Years....Should know better than to listen to weather forecasts from the bottle


There is going to be...... just not here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> We put a lot of money in your truck this year. You need to start paying it off.


So it has heat this year?

Both duallies?

Spare spinner(s)???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it has heat this year?
> 
> Both duallies?
> 
> Spare spinner(s)???


Hopefully all of the above...And a radio also...Tired of singing to myself


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> We put a lot of money in your truck this year. You need to start paying it off.


So if I'm reading this correct...I need to start being an asset...Not a liability...That's a big burden to carry


----------



## BossPlow2010

Saw this on Facebook
Lol
Pretty nice skid too be stacking salt with


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Saw this on Facebook
> Lol
> Pretty nice skid too be stacking salt with
> View attachment 188044


Ryan was stacking salt???


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Saw this on Facebook
> Lol
> Pretty nice skid too be stacking salt with
> View attachment 188044


Guess he did see this and go with a Deere...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Guess he did see this and go with a Deere...


No case?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Almost 50° right now...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> No case?


Guess it didn't start.....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Almost 50° right now...


15* and a 12-15mph breeze


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Almost 50° right now...


Is it dark out??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it dark out??


Not in my neighborhood...


----------



## NYH1

Supposed to be 51° with a 60% chance of rain tomorrow. Then 38° with a 20% chance of snow Saturday. Apparently it doesn't need to be at or below freezing to snow anymore. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Supposed to be 51° with a 60% chance of rain tomorrow. Then 38° with a 20% chance of snow Saturday. Apparently it doesn't need to be at or below freezing to snow anymore.
> 
> NYH1.


Global warming increase the freeze temp.......


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Global warming increase the freeze temp.......


Yeah, I never thought of it that way!

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

51 degrees at 4 am....This is awesome...It’s over fellas...Tough year to be a Snow Monkey


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> 51 degrees at 4 am....This is awesome...It's over fellas...Tough year to be a Snow Monkey


I sure am glad I didnt buy a barge load of salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sure am glad I didnt buy a barge load of salt.


Or a Ventrac or an Is-Zoo-Zoo....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> 51 degrees at 4 am....This is awesome...It's over fellas...Tough year to be a Snow Monkey


Did you call that guy that's looking for mixer truck drivers, 14 bucks an hour, 15 bucks once you're trained :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you call that guy that's looking for mixer truck drivers, 14 bucks an hour, 15 bucks once you're trained :laugh:


Why would I take a $20 an hour pay cut??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> 51 degrees at 4 am....This is awesome...It's over fellas...Tough year to be a Snow Monkey


If you say so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

52° all down hill from here...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Why would I take a $20 an hour pay cut??


A part time job when you retire...

Snow flurries expected on January 10...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> A part time job when you retire...
> 
> Snow flurries expected on January 10...


When I retire I'm going to work for Oomkes...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


So Angry....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> When I retire I'm going to work for Oomkes...


 Darn that's it I'm out, Oomkes will take you over me. AJ you need a guy with no feeder experience?  :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 52° all down hill from here...


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> When I retire I'm going to work for Oomkes...


Ewe R???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe R???


Yes....I think you need a Buddy....Your one short since you and the CFO had to put a restraining order on Ryan


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Where is that polar votex at?? I thought someone said it coming. Suppose to get below freezing tomorrow, maybe thats it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....I think you need a Buddy....Your one short since you and the CFO had to put a restraining order on Ryan


I thought you were Plow Lord's buddy, or is he going to work with Mark 2?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I thought you were Plow Lord's buddy, or is he going to work with Mark 2?


Who is "Mark 2"???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....I think you need a Buddy....Your one short since you and the CFO had to put a restraining order on Ryan


And you wonder why I live in a bunker with a moat, electrified fencing, etc...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is "Mark 2"???


Too*

Btw I found your first tractor 
I know it's yours because of all the extra lights on the front


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too*
> 
> Btw I found your first tractor
> I know it's yours because of all the extra lights on the front
> View attachment 188067


Looks more like something from Hoserville...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where is that polar votex at?? I thought someone said it coming. Suppose to get below freezing tomorrow, maybe thats it.


Who cares! I'm partying like it's 2019 today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where is that polar votex at?? I thought someone said it coming. Suppose to get below freezing tomorrow, maybe thats it.


Must be around Lapeer since no one can find it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too*
> 
> Btw I found your first tractor
> I know it's yours because of all the extra lights on the front
> View attachment 188067


Its Oomkes green.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who cares! I'm partying like it's 2019 today


Me 2


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Me 2


ME 3


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where is that polar votex at?? I thought someone said it coming. Suppose to get below freezing tomorrow, maybe thats it.


 Ya 50* and rain. I went wading taking the dog out this morning. All the rain and no freezing is getting me some work tho.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...the 40's and 50's that is...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where is that polar votex at?? I thought someone said it coming. Suppose to get below freezing tomorrow, maybe thats it.


Little chilly here,12* this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Little chilly here,12* this morning


I'm considering a yard sale...I have no need for my cold weather clothing anymore.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm considering a yard sale...I have no need for my cold weather clothing anymore.


Put on an insulated Fire house shirt/jack this morning.
Temps are suppose to be all over the place the next 10days, should be a couple decent days to shoot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

70% chance of showers today (dropped to 60% this afternoon) and the second time the sun has been peaking through.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...the 40's and 50's that is...


Told ya...



Mark Oomkes said:


> 70% chance of showers today (dropped to 60% this afternoon) and the second time the sun has been peaking through.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


Isn't it???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm considering a yard sale...I have no need for my cold weather clothing anymore.


Yard sale?? You selling any discounted snow equipment


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yard sale?? You selling any discounted snow equipment


He's going to try to dump all his remaining Meyer equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yard sale?? You selling any discounted snow equipment


Yes...Ventrac and an Is-Zoo-Zoo.


----------



## EWSplow

Rain changing to snow, less than 1/2 inch possible.
It's supposed to drop below freezing by 8pm and stay below freezing tomorrow.
I'm not sure I remember how to deal with this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> He's going to try to dump all his remaining Meyer equipment.


Negative Ghostrider...I need to be able to test my trailer lights.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> He's going to try to dump all his remaining Meyer equipment.


No thanks.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...Ventrac and an Is-Zoo-Zoo.


For living in the Low Snow area that you do...I'm not sure those were wise purchases


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> For living in the Low Snow area that you do...I'm not sure those were wise purchases


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...Ventrac and an Is-Zoo-Zoo.


I have some non-brown salt I'd trade you...
Oomkes green in fact...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have some non-brown salt I'd trade you...
> Oomkes green in fact...


Dragon melt?
That'd go perfect with his moat


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dragon melt?
> That'd go perfect with his moat


Stalker...stay away from my moat.

Got what appeared to be a letter bomb in the mail today as well. Dropped it in the moat without opening it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

In the interest of going completely broke...another 55 tonnes of white salt delivered today. Just cuz...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> In the interest of going completely broke...another 55 tonnes of white salt delivered today. Just cuz...


At least it's white, ever try red salt oot of Ootah?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> At least it's white, ever try red salt oot of Ootah?


Is that the seasoned stuff...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that the seasoned stuff...?


That's Lawry's...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> At least it's white, ever try red salt oot of Ootah?


Negative...unless it comes by rail, shipping costs are prohibitive.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> In the interest of going completely broke...another 55 tonnes of white salt delivered today. Just cuz...


Start making cheese.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Negative...unless it comes by rail, shipping costs are prohibitive.


Choo Choo's do go through Ootah and head east, the question is the logistic to oofload.

https://www.iceslicer.com/products/

https://www.iceslicer.com/how-to-buy2/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Choo Choo's do go through Ootah and head east, the question is the logistic to oofload.


Oh...that's write...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Choo Choo's do go through Ootah and head east, the question is the logistic to oofload.
> 
> https://www.iceslicer.com/products/
> 
> https://www.iceslicer.com/how-to-buy2/


My bag supplier did look at bringing it in from Utah via rail a few years back...



Mark Oomkes said:


> That's Lawry's...


I had to move on from Lawry's needed a little more kick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...:clapping:

Unfortunately...it's still 36° from a high of 53°.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...:clapping:
> 
> Unfortunately...it's still 36° from a high of 53°.


How are you warmer it's 32° here now with bone chilling wind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How are you warmer it's 32° here now with bone chilling wind...


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Might have something to do with that 40° lake...


----------



## EWSplow

32 and big flakes coming down here. 
Could the forecasters be wrong?
Could this be the real deal?
Already accumulating on roofs in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Defcon 5

Was just on Weather.com...They said an inch of snow on January 10....This is exciting news


----------



## SHAWZER

2" here on the 10th , 4" on the 11th . Just saying ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Was just on Weather.com...They said an inch of snow on January 10....This is exciting news


Have you checked this with Ryan?


----------



## NYH1

50° with big fat rain drops here.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...lar-vortex-cause-temperatures-plummet-US.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was great to see Andrew (bossplow) at the landscape yard party today. How was the fireball Andrew? It was really good to meet you. That bottle was empty seconds after the pic.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 188096
> It was great to see Andrew (bossplow) at the landscape yard party today. How was the fireball Andrew? It was really good to meet you. That bottle was empty seconds after the pic.


Andrew????.....I forgot...Can't call him AJ anymore he is all grown up...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 188096
> It was great to see Andrew (bossplow) at the landscape yard party today. How was the fireball Andrew? It was really good to meet you. That bottle was empty seconds after the pic.


I enjoyed meeting you Randy, great party, thanks for the food and fireball!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Andrew????.....I forgot...Can't call him AJ anymore he is all grown up...


Party's still going come get some fireball.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I can only assume my invitation got lost in the shuffle of all the Christmas mail...


----------



## BUFF

Been cold all day, never saw the sun and it didn’t get warmer than 20*.
Had some flurries throughoot the day. Suppose to being warmer if the weekend and will water trees and the grass, it’s been dry for about a 7wks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Code 5!!!!!!!!!!

Defcon Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's snowing...AND sticking to the pavement!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know what to do???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Code 5!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Defcon Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's snowing...AND sticking to the pavement!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know what to do???


Put on your Jorts. Plug that Meyer plow into the trailer cord and get moving


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Put on your Jorts. Plug that Meyer plow into the trailer cord and get moving


Roger that!

We're removing the tailgates from the dumps and just spreading right oot of the trucks.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Roger that!
> 
> We're removing the tailgates from the dumps and just spreading right oot of the trucks.


Get Defcon a shovel, six pack, and some smokes and get him up in there.


----------



## EWSplow

I don't think this little snow this morning was forecast. Been salting. Hope I'm doing it right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I don't think this little snow this morning was forecast.


That's why it fell...it wasn't predicted.

As usual, the forecast is changing hourly. Now we have an 80% chance of snow early today. I don't even remember what it was last night, but I think it was 0% in the morning and 40% later on.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why it fell...it wasn't predicted.
> 
> As usual, the forecast is changing hourly. Now we have an 80% chance of snow early today. I don't even remember what it was last night, but I think it was 0% in the morning and 40% later on.


I guess in their defense, it was snowing and I could see the stars and the moon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Code 5!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Defcon Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's snowing...AND sticking to the pavement!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know what to do???


I see it but my head hurts. I should go drive around and see how many other party goers didnt get up this morning.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh for sakes.
It was 60° yesterday


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> I don't think this little snow this morning was forecast. Been salting. Hope I'm doing it right.


 Go have a cup of coffee, go back you will see what you missed. :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Get Defcon a shovel, six pack, and some smokes and get him up in there.


I'm Bizzie....Still negotiating with mark on my Retainer, Salary, Benifits and paid time off...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why it fell...it wasn't predicted.
> 
> As usual, the forecast is changing hourly. Now we have an 80% chance of snow early today. I don't even remember what it was last night, but I think it was 0% in the morning and 40% later on.


Sun is aboot to peak through...apparently that is the 20% part.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm Bizzie....Still negotiating with mark on my Retainer, Salary, Benifits and paid time off...


Ewe R???


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see it but my head hurts. I should go drive around and see how many other party goers didnt get up this morning.


With Free Fireball all 6 people of Lapeer were there last night


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe R???


Correction....I'm negotiating with the CFO..She wears the Jorts in that operation


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Correction....I'm negotiating with the CFO..She wears the Jorts in that operation


You need a signing bonus also, all the big timers get one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have to hand it to Brent and Jackie, they stayed the longest at the party, drank a lot and as I was headed out to salt I see them headed back in already. They couldnt have gotten much sleep if any.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> You need a signing bonus also, all the big timers get one.


Great idea...Plus I want a Cummings Big Chief Sno-commander


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Great idea...Plus I want a Cummings Big Chief Sno-commander


With lots of jagoff lights


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Correction....I'm negotiating with the CFO..She wears the Jorts in that operation


Your CFO or Mark's CFO?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

These stupid dental assistants can't predict day or night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

They just put out a winter weather advisory for us till 1...lol

I didn't do anything this morning as everything was wet... But guy about 2-3 miles to the East of this property just sent this....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> These stupid dental assistants can't predict day or night.


Gotta sleep when the suns out and spend the rest of the time looking out the window.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> With lots of jagoff lights


Of course...Mark and Jagoof go hand in hand


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Your CFO or Mark's CFO?


Both...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> They just put out a winter weather advisory for us till 1...lol
> 
> I didn't do anything this morning as everything was wet... But guy about 2-3 miles to the East of this property just sent this....
> 
> View attachment 188115
> 
> 
> View attachment 188116


 looks like you maybe a little busy, get the Cobb webs off everything. :laugh: Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> They just put out a winter weather advisory for us till 1...lol
> 
> I didn't do anything this morning as everything was wet... But guy about 2-3 miles to the East of this property just sent this....
> 
> View attachment 188115
> 
> 
> View attachment 188116


Can you zoom with this cameras?
What's the battery range like?
Are you using the solar panel ones?
How much does it cost per month for the cellular data?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> These stupid dental assistants can't predict day or night.


 Dental assistants lol. The door attendants can't call it either.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you zoom with this cameras?
> What's the battery range like?
> Are you using the solar panel ones?
> How much does it cost per month for the cellular data?


No
2-3 weeks 
No I keep it in a loader
$5 a month on Verizon


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> No
> 2-3 weeks
> No I keep it in a loader
> $5 a month on Verizon


How much was the camera?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> How much was the camera?


$350-450ish Its a few years old now cannot remember...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Of course...Mark and Jagoof go hand in hand


hand in what


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> hand in what


Can't answer that...They are Marks hands


----------



## BossPlow2010

I've been informed via the Facebook 
That we could be receiving a Manitoba Momma tonight 
And I have a picture


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed via the Facebook
> That we could be receiving a Manitoba Momma tonight
> And I have a picture
> View attachment 188121


BookFace eh...... hard to dispute or question that credibility.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed via the Facebook
> That we could be receiving a Manitoba Momma tonight
> And I have a picture
> View attachment 188121


I don't recall that...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> BookFace eh...... hard to dispute or question that credibility.....


Came from an Internet meat eater ologist too, so it probably won't happen


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


There's a video about it








It's only 3, there's no way he can be drunk yet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wasn't aware snow could be sneaky...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's a video about it
> View attachment 188122
> 
> It's only 3, there's no way he can be drunk yet...


You've never been drunk before noon?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware snow could be sneaky...


Sounds like a good reason to have a "shovel on a rope"......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's only 3, there's no way he can be drunk yet...


Its unlikely he's sobered up from last night yet by 3 PM.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> You've never been drunk before noon?


It wasn't legal for me to drink until yesterday... lol


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> It wasn't legal for me to drink until yesterday... lol


Oooooooooooh Kay.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

It has literally snowed the finest snow dust I've ever seen all day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It has literally snowed the finest snow dust I've ever seen all day...


That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's a video about it
> View attachment 188122
> 
> It's only 3, there's no way he can be drunk yet...


A whole inch, I better go stock up on Fireball.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> It wasn't legal for me to drink until yesterday... lol


What???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> A whole inch, I better go stock up on Fireball.


Ryan gets pretty excited about an inch...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan gets pretty excited about an inch...


At this point I think anyone with a plow and a spreader would.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed via the Facebook
> That we could be receiving a Manitoba Momma tonight
> And I have a picture
> View attachment 188121


File Foto


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> What???


I was kidding.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> At this point I think anyone with a plow and a spreader would.


Never mind...


----------



## extremepusher

Local geusser's saying 1" possible between 9pm and 12 am. maybe a dusting too... heading east across the state.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Local geusser's saying 1" possible between 9pm and 12 am. maybe a dusting too... heading east across the state.


Who?

When did that change?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?
> 
> When did that change?


Who's on first....... always has been and will be.......


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?
> 
> When did that change?


Somewhere around 2pm. National weather showed it first, then news 8 at 6pm


----------



## extremepusher

Its some clipper coming across Chicago to the east.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Anybody have to plow this little bit. We are just doing a salting with the warmer temps it should be fine.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anybody have to plow this little bit. We are just doing a salting with the warmer temps it should be fine.


Salt run. Skipping all closed businesses. It's all going to melt by afternoon.


----------



## Landgreen

Plowing everything here. No accumulation was forecasted.


----------



## Freshwater

I've never seen so much snow just absorbed by the ground, than I have this season. Even this one, 28-32 all day yesterday to this morning, and it's still melting down without salt.


----------



## EWSplow

Great, it looks like we could be salting New Year's eve / early New Year's morning. Get to see the sit sow. Cars left everywhere.
A few years ago we had a decent amount of snow and it was cold...young girls in heals and little black dresses stumbling through snow as daylight was breaking. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anybody have to plow this little bit. We are just doing a salting with the warmer temps it should be fine.


We may have gone through 15 tonnes between yesterday and today. If it was normal weather, would have burned through at least a train load between the 2 days.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We may have gone through 15 tonnes between yesterday and today. If it was normal weather, would have burned through at least a train load between the 2 days.


If it was colder/normal we probably would have plowed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> If it was colder/normal we probably would have plowed.


I thought it was possibly because it was sneaky snow.

We didn't get more than a half inch and a lot of that melted or evaporated. Salt from yesterday melted the majority of the rest.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> We may have gone through 15 tonnes between yesterday and today. If it was normal weather, would have burned through at least a train load between the 2 days.


Equals higher margins


----------



## extremepusher

Our stuff on the west side was more, but starting to burn. but salted who was open and the churches.


----------



## Defcon 5

I just wanted to report....I salted this morning and everything came back intact....Didn’t get blamed for anything that I know of...Good Day to be a salt monkey


----------



## Defcon 5

m_ice said:


> Equals higher margins


And better ROI....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I just wanted to report....I salted this morning and everything came back intact....Didn't get blamed for anything that I know of...Good Day to be a salt monkey


The day is not OVER...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The day is not OVER...


Its almost dark, its over...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its almost dark, its over...


It was lighter longer here today than yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was lighter longer here today than yesterday.


Same here...... fascinating....


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was lighter longer here today than yesterday.


You sure...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You sure...?


Yes I am, it was light until it got dark.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes I am, it was light until it got dark.


So in other words...the sun set???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So in other words...the sun set???


No it went down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No it went down.


Even in South Bent Hoserville?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even in South Bent Hoserville?


I think those people are always in the dark.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So in other words...the sun set???


What's it setting up for?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What's it setting up for?


Coming up...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Coming up...


Gotcha.....Thumbs Up


----------



## NYH1

It was supposed to be clear, about 36° w/0% chance of precipitation today. Ended up with clouds, 24° and 3/4 of an inch of snow this morning.

Not even looking at tomorrows weather....won't be right anyways.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> It was supposed to be clear, about 36° w/0% chance of precipitation today. Ended up with clouds, 24° and 3/4 of an inch of snow this morning.
> 
> Not even looking at tomorrows weather....won't be right anyways.
> 
> NYH1.


Suppose to be cold, cloudy and chance of snow tomorrow.... it'll probably be jorts and white wife beater weather .....


----------



## NYH1

This is good for kicks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> This is good for kicks.


His brutal cold shots must be toward the end of the month...


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s drizzling


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Great, it looks like we could be salting New Year's eve / early New Year's morning. Get to see the sit sow. Cars left everywhere.
> A few years ago we had a decent amount of snow and it was cold...young girls in heals and little black dresses stumbling through snow as daylight was breaking. Sorry, no pics.


We'll expect pics for this year.


----------



## Freshwater

Defcon 5 said:


> I just wanted to report....I salted this morning and everything came back intact....Didn't get blamed for anything that I know of...Good Day to be a salt monkey


What, no neighbors called the cops on you? I think neighbors are stealing your spinners, so you dont wake them up in the middle of the night...:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> This is good for kicks.


Call me an idiot (I know, most of you do anyways) but the first part doesn't match the last part.


----------



## Freshwater

All these internet guys are seeing the polar vortex sending cold shots down to us. Apparently none of the national weather services are seeing it, and it hasn't started yet like it was supposed too.

A warmer December has been the only correct forcast so far.


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you guys sending us snow or rain ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Are you guys sending us snow or rain ?


Yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Thank you ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Thank you ......


Any time...

Like I just said to Al...pavement temps are below freezing and it's raining but nothing is icing up. Not even vehicles or trees with air temps at or just above freezing.

The weather just keeps getting stranger all the time.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any time...
> 
> Like I just said to Al...pavement temps are below freezing and it's raining but nothing is icing up. Not even vehicles or trees with air temps at or just above freezing.
> 
> The weather just keeps getting stranger all the time.


Sure.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any time...
> 
> Like I just said to Al...pavement temps are below freezing and it's raining but nothing is icing up. Not even vehicles or trees with air temps at or just above freezing.
> 
> The weather just keeps getting stranger all the time.


Don't be so sure about that, just got a call about an hour ago about ice... Unreal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't be so sure about that, just got a call about an hour ago about ice... Unreal.


Where???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


"Supposedly" somewhere in this area...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> "Supposedly" somewhere in this area...
> 
> View attachment 188190


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> "Supposedly" somewhere in this area...
> 
> View attachment 188190


I see it on the right, black ice.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see it on the right, black ice.


So does that mean it's night time ice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

If it was only 10° cooler this would be epic...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see it on the right, black ice.


That's racist!
All ice matters!

You still have a sears?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> "Supposedly" somewhere in this area...
> 
> View attachment 188190


We've got about the same amount of ice. 
Liquid ice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So does that mean it's night time ice...


Yes, the ice must be confused.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes, the ice must be confused.


Understood.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> You still have a sears?


Jealous aren't ya...


----------



## NYH1

41° and changing to rain this afternoon. Saying 1/2" to 1 1/2" or so depending on area with 30/40 MPH winds. Starting tomorrow out at 45° in the early morning then dropping into the 20's throughout the day with light snow. 28° on Wednesday. 

I'll take another bomb cyclone at this point. 

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> "Supposedly" somewhere in this area...
> 
> View attachment 188190


You ever find any ice? My boy went to town a couple hours ago and said there was a couple slick spots on the road.


----------



## Landgreen

We're under a winter storm warning. 4-6" overnight. Wet heavy. Hoping for 4". Will be first hard work for shovelers. They have had it easy with 2" of fluff past four times out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You ever find any ice? My boy went to town a couple hours ago and said there was a couple slick spots on the road.


Negative. Sent a guy out and said all water... Might of been a freak little spot after it started I guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> We're under a winter storm warning. 4-6" overnight. Wet heavy. Hoping for 4". Will be first hard work for shovelers. They have had it easy with 2" of fluff past four times out.


They have to have forgotten by now...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> They have to have forgotten by now...


I'm going to have to get my grandkids in shape, maybe after my nap.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any time...
> 
> Like I just said to Al...pavement temps are below freezing and it's raining but nothing is icing up. Not even vehicles or trees with air temps at or just above freezing.
> 
> The weather just keeps getting stranger all the time.


It's Trump's fault.


----------



## EWSplow

These forecasters are killing me.
Now it looks like an inch of snow between midnight and 6am. Not freezing until midnight.

Edit: it just started grauppling.

Edit: it might be sleeting .


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> These forecasters are killing me.
> Now it looks like an inch of snow between midnight and 6am. Not freezing until midnight.
> 
> Edit: it just started grauppling.
> 
> Edit: it might be sleeting .


Less stuff open tomorrow I wouldn't go till 5/6am to do anything... Wait till everyone is home and passed out...


----------



## Ajlawn1

13" total ytd...
.3" in December...

And...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Less stuff open tomorrow I wouldn't go till 5/6am to do anything... Wait till everyone is home and passed out...


That's what I told my guys. 
I do have 2 bars on my route though. Can't pre salt. It would all wash away. 
36* air and 38* pavement now. 
Back to just raining.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> That's what I told my guys.
> I do have 2 bars on my route though. Can't pre salt. It would all wash away.
> 36* air and 38* pavement now.
> Back to just raining.


Just switched here in the last 45 minutes, already 3/4" sticking.......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Less stuff open tomorrow I wouldn't go till 5/6am to do anything... Wait till everyone is home and passed out...


Wow the Spartans are as bad as Michigan...


----------



## BossPlow2010

jomama45 said:


> Just switched here in the last 45 minutes, already 3/4" sticking.......


How much isn't sticking?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Just switched here in the last 45 minutes, already 3/4" sticking.......


Just watching the news. Big flakes in Brookfield. 
I have no sites more than a mile or so from the lake. I'm guessing everything will melt on contact. 
Looks like you could get a couple inches, depending where your sites are, maybe more.


----------



## jomama45

BossPlow2010 said:


> How much isn't sticking?


None now, I was actually surprised how quickly it stuck with how much rain we had today. Ground must have still been cold enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3ish this afternoon they were saying 36° for a low tonight. By 5 it was 31° and a half inch.

Might just salt what's open no matter what. Sick of this ****ty forecasting.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I have no sites more than a mile or so from the lake. I'm guessing everything will melt on contact.


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better, but I'm only 3-4 miles from that lake......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better, but I'm only 3-4 miles from that lake......


What lake???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3ish this afternoon they were saying 36° for a low tonight. By 5 it was 31° and a half inch.
> 
> Might just salt what's open no matter what. Sick of this ****ty forecasting.


Just saw a blurp on the TV weather. 1-2" for Milwaukee.2-4" for @jomama45. 
Its snowing now.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> What lake???


The one between us. Thank God.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> What lake???


You know darn well which lake. The one we throw our trash in, and it mysteriously shows up your shores.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining pretty hard here...


----------



## jomama45

This is just so flippin inconvenient now, couldn't this crap wait? I'm supposed to get drunk tonight! 

We always spend this night at the in-laws, not sure how I'm supposed to spend a night with them sober. Hope the snow ends early.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining pretty hard here...


Where...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> 2-4" for @jomama45.
> Its snowing now.


You guys are weird


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> You know darn well which lake. The one we throw our trash in, and it mysteriously shows up your shores.....


Yeah your crap makes it over here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3ish this afternoon they were saying 36° for a low tonight. By 5 it was 31° and a half inch.
> 
> Might just salt what's open no matter what. Sick of this ****ty forecasting.


Well maybe 5 isnt quite tonight yet and it could warm back up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Well maybe 5 isnt quite tonight yet and it could warm back up.


Sorry...the guess changed to a low of 31.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah your crap makes it over here...
> 
> View attachment 188198


All the way from Switzerland.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Is it almost February yet...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is it almost February yet...
> 
> View attachment 188207


Maybe the Hawks will leave some ice for you when they're in town tomorrow!


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like early am salt run for us. I'm on my 
3rd glass of wine. If the drunks slip and fall on their way home, I'll get the bartenders to testify in court.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Looks like early am salt run for us. I'm on my
> 3rd glass of wine.


How many slices of cheese is that?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> How many slices of cheese is that?


Thanks for the reminder. 
Didn't even break into the cheese yet. 
Quakers and carrots dipped in hummus for the 1st ap. Cheese next .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hummus???


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> Didn't even break into the cheese yet.
> Quakers and carrots dipped in hummus for the 1st ap. Cheese next .


This you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hummus???


Yukkus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yukkus


Reminds me of the effects of an expired gas station egg salad samich...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hummus???


Left over from landscaping. Why should the worms get all the good stuff?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> This you?
> View attachment 188210


Looks like the leaning tower of cheeza.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better, but I'm only 3-4 miles from that lake......


Not much of anything here. A few icy spots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salted the walks at the hospitals and lots at the accounts that are open. Still above freezing but I'm sick of guessing/ hoping/wondering if it's going to freeze or dry out or stay wet.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salted the walks at the hospitals and lots at the accounts that are open. Still above freezing but I'm sick of guessing/ hoping/wondering if it's going to freeze or dry out or stay wet.


Atta boy DJ jr.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Atta boy DJ jr.....Thumbs Up


SKWHB...


----------



## EWSplow

Almost everything by my house freeze dried. 
A little ice downtown and on the east side of Milwaukee. 
Shorewood, just north of the city, I could have probably pushed slush at some point. About an inch of frozen slush. 
Missed a good photo cause I couldn't get my phone out quick enough. A car pulled into an apartment lot . young girl in either the shortest skirt, or shorts got out and ran in the building. The car pulled out, another girl driving. 
The other girl came out of the building, got in her car and almost backed into a car, then almost hit another going forward. I'm guessing someone will spend new year's morning in the clink.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salted the walks at the hospitals and lots at the accounts that are open. Still above freezing but I'm sick of guessing/ hoping/wondering if it's going to freeze or dry out or stay wet.


What are you talking about, it's 18 degrees?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> What are you talking about, it's 18 degrees?
> 
> View attachment 188217


Where?

I'm disappointed...no QuickCubes in sight.


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> 13" total ytd...
> .3" in December...
> 
> And...
> 
> View attachment 188194


We feel your pain on the east coast. Obliterated all records this year. 30" above normal. No major hurricanes. Just lots of wet days.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?
> 
> I'm disappointed...no QuickCubes in sight.


At the bank, in non SE Michigan.

I tried to get a cube action video for you the other day, but unlike AJlawn, I had to draw the "stalker line" and abort the mission........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> At the bank, in non SE Michigan.
> 
> I tried to get a cube action video for you the other day, but unlike AJlawn, I had to draw the "stalker line" and abort the mission........


Sez ewe...you were going to get me an autographed selfie of you and Nate.

I was really hoping Santa would deliver it, but no such luck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> At the bank, in non SE Michigan.
> 
> I tried to get a cube action video for you the other day, but unlike AJlawn, I had to draw the "stalker line" and abort the mission........


Its Wizzconsin, they probably wouldn't care about a pic or vid...


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Maybe the Hawks will leave some ice for you when they're in town tomorrow!


Yeah decent day should of got some Tix...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its Wizzconsin, they probably wouldn't care about a pic or vid...
> 
> View attachment 188223


Stocker


----------



## BUFF

Got 4* and blue sky, feels like 20* in the sun...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got 4* and blue sky, feels like 20* in the sun...


That's nice...

It's cloudy here...still.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Go Lions!
A new year and a chance to let us all down again!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...
> 
> It's cloudy here...still.


Dogs are digging it outside since there's aboot 2" of squeaky snow to roll in. Incredible thing is they're just wearing their fur.....


----------



## NYH1

We lost power about 5 am this morning, was out for a few hours. Cable is still out. 

35° w/light rain now. Saying it's going to drop to 25° around 9pm. 28° and mostly sunny tomorrow.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

NYH1 said:


> We lost power about 5 am this morning, was out for a few hours. Cable is still out.
> 
> 35° w/light rain now. Saying it's going to drop to 25° around 9pm. 28° and mostly sunny tomorrow.
> 
> NYH1.


One of the old lady's friends works for the cable company. She had a post on bookface:
Had a call from a woman who wanted to know if the cable company could assure that she'd still have cable TV in the event of a power outage.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> One of the old lady's friends works for the cable company. She had a post on bookface:
> Had a call from a woman who wanted to know if the cable company could assure that she'd still have cable TV in the event of a power outage.


Takes all kinds to make this world turn! 

NYH1.


----------



## Freshwater

Was supposed to be 37 afternoon high today... Topped out at 35 at noon and has dropped since. Oh and has been lightly raining drisseling sleeting since 1 that hasn't shown up on any radar I have. I expect to have to salt the freeze in the am.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> I expect to have to salt the freeze in the am.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Was supposed to be 37 afternoon high today... Topped out at 35 at noon and has dropped since. Oh and has been lightly raining drisseling sleeting since 1 that hasn't shown up on any radar I have. I expect to have to salt the freeze in the am.


Snow incoming...


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Snow incoming...
> 
> View attachment 188237


How much, Not showing up on any of my 3 sites.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> View attachment 188236


Yes, if it would have stopped early enough, it would have dried on it's own.

ETA, bossplow showing actual snow, so it was a moot point anyway.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Snow incoming...
> 
> View attachment 188237


If you could make that go south about 75 miles that'd be great.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Snow incoming...
> 
> View attachment 188237


Is that from Facebook??


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you could make that go south about 75 miles that'd be great.


Going to need a time machine too, that's from December 11 2017


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that from Facebook??


No,


----------



## Landgreen

We got about 7-10". So much for the 4-6" they forecasted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> We got about 7-10". So much for the 4-6" they forecasted.


Happy New Year to you...


----------



## Landgreen

Bottom inch was slush. Shovelers did pretty well considering. Nice not to be in a rush.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> We got about 7-10". So much for the 4-6" they forecasted.


I don't know if I'd complain to much just be glad they were even correct it would snow...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't know if I'd complain to much just be glad they were even correct it would snow...


No kidding, that's as close to a win as they've had this year.


----------



## EWSplow

Tiny beads of snow have been falling the past couple hours. I think we've got about .1" of accumulation. 
This is the 1st snow I've seen stick since probably November.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had some freezing drizzle that turned the pavement white. 

Radar is not looking good for that "less than inch" they're guessing at.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had some freezing drizzle that turned the pavement white.
> 
> Radar is not looking good for that "less than inch" they're guessing at.


Radar here looks like its going north of you.
1" in SHEBOYGAN and probably another 1" expected. 40s on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Radar here looks like its going north of you.
> 1" in SHEBOYGAN and probably another 1" expected. 40s on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


Apparently it's an extremely fine snow right now. Going to take until the weekend to accumulate to an inch.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Same. Getting some unradarable drizzle/frizzle/snizzle...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same. Getting some unradarable drizzle/frizzle/snizzle...


If it persist you should be getting Grapple soon....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...the "snow" is melting off my driveway...without salt. And temps have been below freezing for 36 hours at least. 

It's not like it's sunny either.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...the "snow" is melting off my driveway...without salt. .


They had until 10 pm to send this out and they still didn't have enough time to proof read it lol


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> They had until 10 pm to send this out and they still didn't have enough time to proof read it lol
> View attachment 188259


Wtf were you googling for that ad to appear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> They had until 10 pm to send this out and they still didn't have enough time to proof read it lol
> View attachment 188259


Why are you shopping for women's clothing???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Wtf were you googling for that ad to appear?


No more Sears catalog to look through.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are you shopping for women's clothing???


I was looking for something for you, not your color though?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I was looking for something for you, not your color though?


SKWBE


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I was looking for something for you, not your color though?


Everything has to be Oomkes Green.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> They had until 10 pm to send this out and they still didn't have enough time to proof read it lol
> View attachment 188259


Probably somme left over fiirre ballll in their system from neew yearrssss.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Wtf were you googling for that ad to appear?


And I thought @Defcon 5 was bs-ing about him...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why are you shopping for women's clothing???


It's a new year and "doors" could be opening up new opportunity's......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's a new year and "doors" could be opening up new opportunity's......


Apparently...must be he's been spending too much time on Ryan's BookFace page...and with Ryan.


----------



## NYH1

Might get 1 to 3 inches tonight into tomorrow morning. I'm not even hooking the plow up....

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just looked at the long term forecast and its suppose to 31 or above during the day everyday till the 18th.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just looked at the long term forecast and its suppose to 31 or above during the day everyday till the 18th.


I'm going to need some of your Fireball...


----------



## EWSplow

NYH1 said:


> Might get 1 to 3 inches tonight into tomorrow morning. I'm not even hooking the plow up....
> 
> NYH1.


I tried that strategy the other day. It didn't work. I was hoping to get caught off guard. No luck.


----------



## EWSplow

This snow is getting serious. Must have gotten. 25" in the past 4 hours.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> This snow is getting serious. Must have gotten. 25" in the past 4 hours.


First sneaky snow now serious snow... What's next...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It's a new year and "doors" could be opening up new opportunity's......


Closet?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just looked at the long term forecast and its suppose to 31 or above during the day everyday till the 18th.


Old news... I started mulching today...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> First sneaky snow now serious snow... What's next...


Stealth


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Old news... I started mulching today...


35 yards an hour???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Closet?


Closet snow???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Closet snow???


That's what we had the whole month of December. It never came out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going to need some of your Fireball...


Someone is, I just heard there is 60,000 tons of brown salt down on one of the docks.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> That's what we had the whole month of December. It never came out.


Lol. We might as well have a pride parade here. 2" on ground. Full push for tomorrow.

And yeah. Wasnt forecasted...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone is, I just heard there is 60,000 tons of brown salt down on one of the docks.


Where?


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Might get 1 to 3 inches tonight into tomorrow morning. I'm not even hooking the plow up....
> 
> NYH1.


Did you're warden tell you this.......


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sure am thankful I didn’t dip into prepayments or a line of credit to stock up on salt for this season...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Where?


Detroit


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...the "snow" is melting off my driveway...without salt. And temps have been below freezing for 36 hours at least.
> 
> It's not like it's sunny either.


Same thing happened the other day here. Definitely a wierd year, we had rain at 30deg
earlier, and now snow at 36. None of which showed up on radar.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Did you're warden tell you this.......


No....yours did. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure is nice to use up some salt...might squeeze 2 apps out of this


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Radar here looks like its going north of you.
> 1" in SHEBOYGAN and probably another 1" expected. 40s on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


Mark doesn't live in Sheboygan though 
.........

.....although he'd definitely fit right in......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Mark doesn't live in Sheboygan though
> .........
> 
> .....although he'd definitely fit right in......


SKWCWH...


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> No....yours did.
> 
> NYH1.


Huh..... she's never said that to me.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure is nice to use up some salt...might squeeze 2 apps out of this


Seems like it has a lot of moisture to it.


----------



## jomama45

I'm starting to think most of you must live in a "low snow area".....

We have enough for the kids to snowmobile.:


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWCWH...


That's an interesting way to abbreviate jackwagon......


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I'm starting to think most of you must live in a "low snow area".....
> 
> We have enough for the kids to snowmobile.:
> 
> View attachment 188264
> View attachment 188265


Nice safety gear......


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Nice safety gear......


I've got it governed down to 5 or 6 mph, they can probably run faster......


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I've got it governed down to 5 or 6 mph, they can probably run faster......


... they can run..... good for them:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Huh..... she's never said that to me.....


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


>


That was a great character..... reminds me of a few people on "the Plough-Site"


----------



## Ajlawn1

Strangest thing a solid layer of water has formed over parking lots here... Not sure what to do...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Strangest thing a solid layer of water has formed over parking lots here... Not sure what to do...
> 
> View attachment 188269


Get your nails did and wait it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Strangest thing a solid layer of water has formed over parking lots here... Not sure what to do...
> 
> View attachment 188269


Do some donuts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This one might be a Tata...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one might be a Tata...


I use to do that with our JD 450c dozer on the farm. The house was on a hill and I pulled the dozer up by the house one day and it slid down the hill sideways. It was a thrill and went pretty fast so I did it again and again and I thought this is really stupid if it catches its going over.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Strangest thing a solid layer of water has formed over parking lots here... Not sure what to do...
> 
> View attachment 188269


 Go down the Empire and find something to do.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Strangest thing a solid layer of water has formed over parking lots here... Not sure what to do...
> 
> View attachment 188269


On your way to the gas station for some early morning creeping ??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> On your way to the gas station for some early morning creeping ??


No. At those hours it's trailer factory workers...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Strangest thing a solid layer of water has formed over parking lots here... Not sure what to do...
> 
> View attachment 188269


https://fox6now.com/traffic/gas-price-tracker/
Are those your gas prices? You're closer to the refineries and paying $.30 more per gallon than I am?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> https://fox6now.com/traffic/gas-price-tracker/
> Are those your gas prices? You're closer to the refineries and paying $.30 more per gallon than I am?


Cheapest around me in is Bongmont.....


----------



## Hydromaster

Plenty of refineries in Billings.
I think the difference in price is from your local taxation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

*Snow in Texas, not Michigan*
By:

Bill Steffen
*Posted:* Jan 03, 2019 11:51 PM EST

*Updated:* Jan 03, 2019 11:51 PM EST










  
91-year old builds snowman in Texas

The pic. above shows a 91-year-old gentleman that built a snowman in Iowa Park, Texas Thursday AM (pic. from Mark White and KDFX). Up to 7" of snow fell there. Temperatures at mid afternoon were aboiut the same as West Michigan.

The warmest temperature in the U.S. on Thursday was 88° at Marathon, Oasis and Immokalee, Florida. the coldest was -33° at Waverly CO. Phoenix AZ reached a high of 57°...that's 7 days in a row for them with temperatures no warmer than the mid 50s. It was very cold in the mountain areas north and northeast of Phoenix. The Grand Canyon Airport dipped to -8°, Window Rock was -11° and St. Johns dropped to -13°. The most rain was 3.12" at Lake Charles LA...Baton Rouge had 2.28" and Jackson MS recorded 1.83".


----------



## EWSplow

Its jorts weather here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Snow in Texas, not Michigan*
> By:
> 
> Bill Steffen
> *Posted:* Jan 03, 2019 11:51 PM EST
> 
> *Updated:* Jan 03, 2019 11:51 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 91-year old builds snowman in Texas
> 
> The pic. above shows a 91-year-old gentleman that built a snowman in Iowa Park, Texas Thursday AM (pic. from Mark White and KDFX). Up to 7" of snow fell there. Temperatures at mid afternoon were aboiut the same as West Michigan.
> 
> The warmest temperature in the U.S. on Thursday was 88° at Marathon, Oasis and Immokalee, Florida. *the coldest was -33° at Waverly CO*. Phoenix AZ reached a high of 57°...that's 7 days in a row for them with temperatures no warmer than the mid 50s. It was very cold in the mountain areas north and northeast of Phoenix. The Grand Canyon Airport dipped to -8°, Window Rock was -11° and St. Johns dropped to -13°. The most rain was 3.12" at Lake Charles LA...Baton Rouge had 2.28" and Jackson MS recorded 1.83".


Oh BS is wasn't -33*F in Waverly Co yesterday and any other day this winter.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Oh BS is wasn't -33*F in Waverly Co yesterday and any other day this winter.
> View attachment 188316
> 
> 
> View attachment 188317


Not only that, but did you see the picture of that guy next to snowman, 91 years old... pfft that guy doesn't look a day over 90...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Oh BS is wasn't -33*F in Waverly Co yesterday and any other day this winter.
> View attachment 188316
> 
> 
> View attachment 188317


K


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its jorts weather here.


It's jort weather everywhere...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's jort weather everywhere...
> 
> View attachment 188318


I don't see Lapeertucky on that graphic...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't see Lapeertucky on that graphic...


Where?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't see Lapeertucky on that graphic...


Have you even gotten to use the new equipment you purchased for the season? Or should I just shut up and go home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Eggzactly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Have you even gotten to use the new equipment you purchased for the season? Or should I just shut up and go home.


Which season???

Jorts season???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which season???
> 
> Jorts season???


Going to be almost 50' here today, I'm working on a town salter. What's the point. Going home to take the mutt for a spring walk.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eggzactly...


I'm still waiting on the compound sitemap from you so I can start laying out stuff for June... I have some preliminary thoughts on what everything will look like and where it will go...

Still needing to line up the Sumo ring but @LapeerLandscape was off on the dimensions so hopefully we'll have room...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The compound burned to the ground...wiped out by a tornado...although I don't see any searchlights or bounce houses...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I said preliminary... All we need is the soil no structures needed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I said preliminary... All we need is the soil no structures needed...


SKWJB...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's jort weather everywhere...
> 
> View attachment 188318


Only 1/2" in December...

*Daily Data Between Two Dates
DETROIT METROPOLITAN AP (MI)
USW00094847
Date * *Snowfall
(in)*
2018-12-01 0.0 
2018-12-02 0.0 
2018-12-03 T 
2018-12-04 0.0 
2018-12-05 T 
2018-12-06 0.1 
2018-12-07 T 
2018-12-08 T 
2018-12-09 0.0 
2018-12-10 0.0 
2018-12-11 0.0
2018-12-12 T 
2018-12-13 0.0
2018-12-14 0.0 
2018-12-15 0.0
2018-12-16 0.0 
2018-12-17 0.0
2018-12-18 0.0
2018-12-19 0.0 
2018-12-20 0.0
2018-12-21 T 
2018-12-22 T
2018-12-23 T 
2018-12-24 T
2018-12-25 T
2018-12-26 0.0
2018-12-27 0.0
2018-12-28 0.0
2018-12-29 0.3
2018-12-30 0.1 
2018-12-31 0.0
*Sum: * 0.5 
*Count: * 31
*Average: * 0.0 
*Median: * 0.0 
*Low Value: * 0.0 
*High Value:* 0.3


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm still waiting on the compound sitemap from you so I can start laying out stuff for June... I have some preliminary thoughts on what everything will look like and where it will go...
> 
> Still needing to line up the Sumo ring but @LapeerLandscape was off on the dimensions so hopefully we'll have room...
> 
> View attachment 188320


Are us Eastern guys invited to this shindig?


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Are us Eastern guys invited to this shindig?


Do you wear jorts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Are us Eastern guys invited to this shindig?


There is no shindig...


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Do you wear jorts?


I'm from Jersey, Shure do.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> There is no shindig...


Very depressing, I was going to bring the beer. And fruit slices.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Very depressing, I was going to bring the beer. And fruit slices.


Don't listen to him he's not running this show we have peeps on the inside...


----------



## BossPlow2010

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/eve/d/grand-rapids-casual-plow-talk/6786818456.html


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/eve/d/grand-rapids-casual-plow-talk/6786818456.html


I tried to RSVP. Guess cheese wheel heads are blocked.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/eve/d/grand-rapids-casual-plow-talk/6786818456.html


File ad...


----------



## NYH1

46° right now. Never did end up getting that 1 to 3 inches the other night.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Never did end up getting that 1 to 3 inches the other night.
> 
> NYH1.


Shirley you jest...


----------



## EWSplow

NYH1 said:


> 46° right now. Never did end up getting that 1 to 3 inches the other night.
> 
> NYH1.


I had a feeling the leaving the plow off trick wouldn't work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The compound burned to the ground...wiped out by a tornado...although I don't see any searchlights or bounce houses...


I thought it was a flood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought it was a flood.


That 2/too/to/two...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That 2/too/to/two...


tu tu


----------



## Freshwater

And we wait....


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> And we wait....
> View attachment 188365
> View attachment 188366


54* here with blazing sun, feels like hi 60's


----------



## TheXpress2002

Guess we cant complain about how Mark communicates.

Lady hears about the amount of posts and texts Mark sends. She responds with hold my beer...

https://fox17online.com/2019/01/05/...ate-threatened-to-make-sushi-of-mans-kidneys/


----------



## BUFF

TheXpress2002 said:


> Lady hears about the amount of posts and text Mark sends. She responds with hold my beer...
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2019/01/05/...ate-threatened-to-make-sushi-of-mans-kidneys/


She clearly has a case of CBS....


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Guess we cant complain about how Mark communicates.
> 
> Lady hears about the amount of posts and texts Mark sends. She responds with hold my beer...
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2019/01/05/...ate-threatened-to-make-sushi-of-mans-kidneys/


Look who is sober enough to login...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 188369


Oh you're in the snow plow mafia too, that's cute.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 188369


file foooootooooh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh you're in the snow plow mafia too, that's cute.


Am I???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Am I???


Hold on, let me ask Todd's buddy Ryan.


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hold on, let me ask Todd's buddy Ryan.


----------



## BossPlow2010

TheXpress2002 said:


> View attachment 188376


This is the picture I have


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 188379


PBR's for the win......Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Saddle up boys .4" on Wednesday...


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Saddle up boys .4" on Wednesday...


It that 4 inches or *.*4 inches?

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> It that 4 inches or *.*4 inches?
> 
> NYH1.


That's a point four...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's a point four...


A point four who?


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's a point four...


Doz be Blizzard like conditions....

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Saddle up boys .4" on Wednesday...


Where???

Supposedly some snow/sleet/freezing rain/grapple here tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

6 to 10 tonight/tomorrow and lots of wind where I'm at.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> 6 to 10 tonight/tomorrow and lots of wind where I'm at.


Are you up north sledding?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you up north sledding?


Newberry in the UP and I hope they get the snow they are calling for cause its even thin up here.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> Newberry in the UP and I hope they get the snow they are calling for cause its even thin up here.


It's been years since I've been in Newberry, do they still have that crashed 90's MXZ "shrine" behind the bar at the trailhead?


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> 6 to 10 tonight/tomorrow and lots of wind where I'm at.


Post a few pics if it hits, need some snow porn. Mabey even a plowed in dumpster.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> It's been years since I've been in Newberry, do they still have that crashed 90's MXZ "shrine" behind the bar at the trailhead?


Yes they do. I just turned around there to check out the trail going out of town.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like they’re calling for a chance (30 %) of snow on January 20


----------



## Freshwater

Well the polar vortex was a huge bust. Those idiots we're convinced too. 
Were going to get something by morning. Not sure it going to stick much. All the lots still have a ton of residual from heavy salting the ice the other day. It's still on the lots, then 47 tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> All the lots still have a ton of residual from heavy salting the ice the other day.


You do realize turning parking lots white with salt residue is not necessary, right?

Around here if a lot is white with salt you can bet it was likely a new guy or one of the 2 big hitters screwing their customers. It isn't a badge of honor.

Always amazed me when driving east the lots got whiter and whiter with salt...starting in Lansing then Detoilet.

All you have to do is turn that "auger" dial down.

Starting to ice up a little here...see a dry slot heading our way...going to do a little salting since the temps dropped with the last batch of rain\sleet that came through and it's right at freezing as are pavement temps.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You do realize turning parking lots white with salt residue is not necessary, right?
> 
> Around here if a lot is white with salt you can bet it was likely a new guy or one of the 2 big hitters screwing their customers. It isn't a badge of honor.
> 
> Always amazed me when driving east the lots got whiter and whiter with salt...starting in Lansing then Detoilet.
> 
> All you have to do is turn that "auger" dial down.
> 
> Starting to ice up a little here...see a dry slot heading our way...going to do a little salting since the temps dropped with the last batch of rain\sleet that came through and it's right at freezing as are pavement temps.


Excuse us Mr. Perfect....Is the view nice from the ivory tower??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Excuse us Mr. Perfect....Is the view nice from the ivory tower??


Yes it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Excuse us Mr. Perfect....Is the view nice from the ivory tower??


Do you want to be regulated and have to be licensed to apply salt? I don't, it will only make it more difficult and expensive for contractors. Look at the joke that it has become in Ontario...ask @Triple L .

If it was a once in awhile thing, I can understand that, everyone has overapplied too much. But when every single parking lot is white and it hasn't snowed for a week, there's something wrong. Back when the SEMI thread was active, guys were always joking around that the "salt flats" were holding. Except it wasn't really a joke. Saw the same thing around Chicago, Toledo, Ohio Turnpike. If we don't police ourselves, the government will...and look what a fine job of maintaining roads they do.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You do realize turning parking lots white with salt residue is not necessary, right?
> 
> Around here if a lot is white with salt you can bet it was likely a new guy or one of the 2 big hitters screwing their customers. It isn't a badge of honor.
> 
> Always amazed me when driving east the lots got whiter and whiter with salt...starting in Lansing then Detoilet.
> 
> All you have to do is turn that "auger" dial down.
> 
> Starting to ice up a little here...see a dry slot heading our way...going to do a little salting since the temps dropped with the last batch of rain\sleet that came through and it's right at freezing as are pavement temps.


What if you have a conveyer?

Dry here still
And windy


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you want to be regulated and have to be licensed to apply salt? I don't, it will only make it more difficult and expensive for contractors. Look at the joke that it has become in Ontario...ask @Triple L .
> 
> If it was a once in awhile thing, I can understand that, everyone has overapplied too much. But when every single parking lot is white and it hasn't snowed for a week, there's something wrong. Back when the SEMI thread was active, guys were always joking around that the "salt flats" were holding. Except it wasn't really a joke. Saw the same thing around Chicago, Toledo, Ohio Turnpike. If we don't police ourselves, the government will...and look what a fine job of maintaining roads they do.


Good thing I use colored salt so my lots aren't white...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> You do realize turning parking lots white with salt residue is not necessary, right?
> 
> Around here if a lot is white with salt you can bet it was likely a new guy or one of the 2 big hitters screwing their customers. It isn't a badge of honor.
> 
> Always amazed me when driving east the lots got whiter and whiter with salt...starting in Lansing then Detoilet.
> 
> All you have to do is turn that "auger" dial down.
> 
> Starting to ice up a little here...see a dry slot heading our way...going to do a little salting since the temps dropped with the last batch of rain\sleet that came through and it's right at freezing as are pavement temps.


Yeah, that was an accident. We had a lot of ice, which takes a heavy app most times. What happened was it just got really warm fast, and didn't need end up needing as much salt. It's been a few years since my lots have been as white. Helping on this one though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Went into bootcamp at 550, parking lot was sleet covered. Left at 640, noticed it was wet, thought they might have salted. Nope...warmed up just enough to melt it off. 

Whatever...most everything got salted...must have gone through at least another 7 or 8 tonnes...really making room for the rest of my allotment. 

But hey, the margins are great.


----------



## EWSplow

Nothing says January like 40* weather, 40 mph winds and .40" of rain.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snow in the UP and its still coming down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Nothing says January like 40* weather, 40 mph winds and .40" of rain.


Waterproof jorts weather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snow in the UP and its still coming down.


Put down the Fireball and step away from the bottle...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not the way I would plow it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 188421
> Not the way I would plow it.


Or your grandkids???

Go out there in your Fireball jammies and show him how it's done...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or your grandkids???
> 
> Go out there in your Fireball jammies and show him how it's done...


I might just do that. With no snow at home I might need the practice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I might just do that.


Video please...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snow in the UP and its still coming down.


I thought the hospital was closed and a prison opened?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video please...


Watch the next episode of cops.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I thought the hospital was closed and a prison opened?


Not sure about the hospital but the prison is going strong. Drove by it last night about 8 and they were outside walking around.


----------



## EWSplow

So, there's an old myth of snow 90 days after a fall fog. Today I had a reminder pop up. I guess I set it 90 days ago. Its somewhat correct.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're screwed...we've had multiple days of fog in the past 2-3 weeks.

I think we've had as many foggy nights as snow during the night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And BTW...Ryan has given up on winter. He has quit. It was over before it started. 

His words...not mine.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Went into bootcamp at 550, parking lot was sleet covered. Left at 640, noticed it was wet, thought they might have salted. Nope...warmed up just enough to melt it off.
> 
> Whatever...most everything got salted...must have gone through at least another 7 or 8 tonnes...really making room for the rest of my allotment.
> 
> But hey, the margins are great.


Boot camp???....Is that code for Curves the woman's gym??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Boot camp???....Is that code for Curves the woman's gym??


Sure


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure


I thought so....Thanks for clarification


----------



## Mark Oomkes

According to the radar, it has been raining here for approximately 3 hours...if it has, we've maybe hit .001 inches so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought so....Thanks for clarification


Beats the heck out of a defibrillator...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> According to the radar, it has been raining here for approximately 3 hours...if it has, we've maybe hit .001 inches so far.


Sneaky rain now...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sneaky rain now...?


Sure...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


Isn't it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Been snowing here all day and was really windy up to Grand Marais


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 188434
> Been snowing here all day and was really windy up to Grand Marais


That guy did a really crappy job of plowing...can't even tell he was there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That guy did a really crappy job of plowing...can't even tell he was there.


Maybe that's all his salt...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 188434
> Been snowing here all day and was really windy up to Grand Marais


What's wrong...doesn't that tavern in the background serve fireball?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That guy did a really crappy job of plowing...can't even tell he was there.


It's still coming down hard as ever.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> What's wrong...doesn't that tavern in the background serve fireball?


That's just a restaurant, no booze. That intersection (hard to see) is where to state highways come together and they can't keep it clear.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Potential for a little minor accumulation they say for Saturday. Probably change to sunny and 75 by then, but at least there’s hope.


----------



## EWSplow

Record rainfall today. 
Snow tomorrow. 01"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly highs in the upper 30's/low 40's all week. Now just yesterday and today and the rest of the week below freezing. 

Forecasting has never been worse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm holding my breath...

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...s-flip-flop-to-colder-weather-this-month.html


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm holding my breath...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...s-flip-flop-to-colder-weather-this-month.html


Looks like you've still got that head cold.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Looks like you've still got that head cold.


I was thinking something completely different that takes place in the doctors and a glove is involved.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Things have become so sad weather wise we have a Winter Weather Advisory for around an inch of snow tonight...in January...in Grand Rapids...unbelievable.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Things have become so sad weather wise we have a Winter Weather Advisory for around an inch of snow tonight...in January...in Grand Rapids...unbelievable.


They've been posting a winter weather advisory when it rains.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> They've been posting a winter weather advisory when it rains.


According to the calendar it is winter..... and weather does happen


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> According to the calendar it is winter..... and weather does happen


Agreed. Weather you like it or not...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed. Weather you like it or not...


----------



## NYH1

It's 42° with light rain today. 

The weatherguessorologist's are saying rain changing to snow tonight in to tomorrow with 3 to 6 inches possible.

We'll see, NYH1.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm holding my breath...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...s-flip-flop-to-colder-weather-this-month.html


They're still seeing the polar vortex? They were just off by a month.... Lol. I'll file this one as .... noted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It snowed!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It snowed!!!


Are you sure...... do you have anything to compare it to verify it is snow?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It snowed!!!


Are you sure? Did you need a Walter to do the plowing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Cold front coming in, very windy on the drive home, snow from north of the bridge to almost bay city with white out conditions around Gaylord.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It snowed!!!


Snowed is past tense. Does that mean it stopped already?

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Snowed is past tense. Does that mean it stopped already?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Still raining here.

This joker says we're going to get 20 to 30 inches.





NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

32° and a coating of snow on the unsalted hood of my truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> 32° and a coating of snow on the unsalted hood of my truck


Guess that means your truck isn't a Ford Focus...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice little breaze out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice little breaze out...


Doing a great job drying the pavement...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing a great job drying the pavement...


You just can't win


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You just can't win


Had some lots that iced up and we did have a few of my favoritest lake effect bands move through and covered up most of our accounts...so we'll get rid of another 10 tonnes...maybe.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had some lots that iced up and we did have a few of my favoritest lake effect bands move through and covered up most of our accounts...so we'll get rid of another 10 tonnes...maybe.


There's guys salting entire parking lots down here to be "proactive"

Just a few frozen puddles on my lots just a dash of salt should be able to handle them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's guys salting entire parking lots down here to be "proactive"


I think I covered this in a previous rant...and then someone made some comment about me being in an "ivory tower"...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I covered this in a previous rant...and then someone made some comment about me being in an "ivory tower"...


I thought he said "porcelain throne?"


----------



## EWSplow

Is it lake effecting in meatchicken?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Is it lake effecting in meatchicken?


Yes...kind of.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought he said "porcelain throne?"


Ivory tower...porcelain throne...potato...potahtoe...


----------



## Defcon 5

Moron -Buffoon


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I covered this in a previous rant...and then someone made some comment about me being in an "ivory tower"...


The differnce between you people on the west side of the state and us on the east side, ivory tower VS wooden outhouse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The differnce between you people on the west side of the state and us on the east side, ivory tower VS wooden outhouse.


Which one is which???


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The differnce between you people on the west side of the state and us on the east side, ivory tower VS wooden outhouse.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...kind of.


Is it cold enough to have lake effect?


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> The differnce between you people on the west side of the state and us on the east side, ivory tower VS wooden outhouse.


You east siders know how to install septic systems?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is it cold enough to have lake effect?


Apparently

*Current conditions at*
*Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
*Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.








Light Snow

24°F

-4°C

*Humidity* 71%
*Wind Speed* W 15 mph
*Barometer* 30.00 in (1016.9 mb)
*Dewpoint* 16°F (-9°C)
*Visibility* 9.00 mi
*Wind Chill* 11°F (-12°C)
*Last update* 9 Jan 6:53 am EST

Everything is white by my shop...


----------



## EWSplow

Its 17*, wind chill 2* here. Nortwest wind. Almost feels like winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its 17*, wind chill 2* here. Nortwest wind. Almost feels like winter.


It is a bit brisk this morning...feels good.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> You east siders know how to install septic systems?


Sure do


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently
> 
> *Current conditions at*
> *Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
> *Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Snow
> 
> 24°F
> 
> -4°C
> 
> *Humidity* 71%
> *Wind Speed* W 15 mph
> *Barometer* 30.00 in (1016.9 mb)
> *Dewpoint* 16°F (-9°C)
> *Visibility* 9.00 mi
> *Wind Chill* 11°F (-12°C)
> *Last update* 9 Jan 6:53 am EST
> 
> Everything is white by my shop...


The lake water temp must still be pretty warm.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sure dhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMekckJqIwQo
> View attachment 188482


 Should at least have a double. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

No American weather models do to shut down...no great loss.
Now they have an excuse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> No American weather models do to shut down...no great loss.
> Now they have an excuse.


The government is shut down???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The government is shut down???


No politics...
We'll just refer to it as THE shutdown.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The government is shut down???


The important stuff is still open like... Um... Um... Um...


----------



## Defcon 5

We are in a Code Red situation....


----------



## extremepusher

Aaaanother 5 ton spread today in winter weather advisory... LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Aaaanother 5 ton spread today in winter weather advisory... LOL


Man are we burning through the salt here too\to\two\2...


----------



## EWSplow

I was hoping with all the hot air in meatchicken, the wind would swing about 90*. 
Apparently, they don't share.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was hoping with all the hot air in meatchicken, the wind would swing about 90*.
> Apparently, they don't share.


Every snow monkey for himself this year...


----------



## extremepusher

Should of sprayed liquid instead, but driver for that truck didn't answer his phone.


----------



## Defcon 5

extremepusher said:


> Should of sprayed liquid instead, but driver for that truck didn't answer his phone.


I was Bizzie


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I was Bizzie


He said driver...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Man are we burning through the salt here too\to\two\2...


I am dying my lots blue so I can go home and take a nap...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I am dying my lots blue so I can go home and take a nap...


Ours are brown...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> He said driver...


Understood


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 188492
> 
> 
> Understood


Somebodies getting better with the Google...


----------



## NYH1

It never snowed last night or this morning. For some reason though, the weatherguessorologist keeps showing our area being covered in snow and is saying this snow fall is going to last until Friday.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebodies getting better with the Google...


Lololololololololo....That is sooooo funny


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Went an had lunch a while ago and saw lots of white lots, mostly on the per event lots and not on the seasonal. Go figure.


----------



## NYH1

It's snowing now....:clapping:

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Went an had lunch a while ago and saw lots of white lots, mostly on the per event lots and not on the seasonal. Go figure.


Lol
It was funny seeing some of the trucks down here squatting even with plows on, 
I'm still using that same salt I had when I was at your Christmas party


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lol
> It was funny seeing some of the trucks down here squatting even with plows on,
> I'm still using that same salt I had when I was at your Christmas party


Its going to expire on you.


----------



## NYH1

Snowing good now, Gunzie's happy, he's been out laying in the snow. Definitely be plowing in the morning. Get to use my new salt spreader to. 

Saying 3 to 6 inches by morning (already got 3) and another 2 to 4 inches tomorrow during the day. Hope they're right!

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

24hrs of constant snowfall and maybe 2-3"...

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 24hrs of constant snowfall and maybe 2-3"...
> 
> That's nice...


Just like last year...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just like last year...


Last year was 2 to 3 days of snow and get 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Last year was 2 to 3 days of snow and get 2 to 3 inches.


This year it takes 2-3 weeks to get that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Last year was 2 to 3 days of snow and get 2 to 3 inches.


Fine...whatever...get technical aboot it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> This year it takes 2-3 months to get that


Fixed it for you...


----------



## EWSplow

I saw a flurry yesterday.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I saw a flurry yesterday.


Hmm, you should be seeing more than that, bunch of snowflakes in Wisconsin


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hmm, you should be seeing more than that, bunch of snowflakes in Wisconsin


One just took office.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I saw a flurry yesterday.


You went to DQ for lunch?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I saw a flurry yesterday.


Did it look lonely


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Did it look lonely


 all its friends went SE.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> You went to DQ for lunch?


Hardee's. The DQ was closed for remodeling.


----------



## NYH1

We finally got the snow they said we were going to get. Got 6 to 8 inches depending on the area. Still snowing a little bit. Probably won't get much more.

lowblue: :dancing: lowred:

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> We finally got the snow they said we were going to get. Got 6 to 8 inches depending on the area. Still snowing a little bit. Probably won't get much more.
> 
> lowblue: :dancing: lowred:
> 
> NYH1.


Post some pictures, I think some people here are going through no snow withdrawal.


----------



## BUFF

Calling for 70% chance of snow starting around 4am and snowing most of the day. Depending on what lie you want to listen to accumulation ranges from 1-8”.
Been pretty warm and sunny all week and road temps are up, should make for a layer of slush that’ll freeze up quickly level ice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/arctic-air-into-michigan-around-jan-21-/1697033655


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/arctic-air-into-michigan-around-jan-21-/1697033655


1-3 17th, 1-3 18th. Then colder air the 20th. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> 1-3 17th, 1-3 18th. Then colder air the 20th. Fingers crossed...


Ryan did say 8 days and Armageddon starts...not sure if that just means he has an 8 day supply of bourbon or what.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like we dodged another bullet north of Illinois and Indiana. 
I think April is our new December.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/confidence-grows-cold-pattern-for-late-jan/1698766346


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Finally...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/confidence-grows-cold-pattern-for-late-jan/1698766346


John Dee seems to hold similar thoughts...


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> John Dee seems to hold similar thoughts...


John Dee is a Moron like the rest of them


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> John Dee is a Moron like the rest of them


Hey now, he is the snowmobiling weather lord.


----------



## extremepusher

Probably be too cold to snow then....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Another monumental storm for the weekend with a lil polar vortex on top...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Another monumental storm for the weekend with a lil polar vortex on top...?
> 
> View attachment 188668


Did you get anything this past weekend??...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you get anything this past weekend??...


3-4" of snow... We got about 3-4" of snow across the northern part of the Hoosier state...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 3-4"


Nevermind...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> 3-4" of snow... We got about 3-4" of snow across the northern part of the Hoosier state...


Is that an average for South Bendover


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Is that an average for South Bendover


I expected better... That's Woodhaven type material...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Is that an average for South Bendover


That's way above average


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I expected better... That's Woodhaven type material...


Ewe have to adapt to the audience ewe have......


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I expected better... That's Woodhaven type material...


I would be offended....If I lived in Woodhaven


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Ewe have to adapt to the audience ewe have......


Understood...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Another monumental storm for the weekend with a lil polar vortex on top...?
> 
> View attachment 188668


Loaves??? How much bread to buy??? You use those measurements in your bids too???


----------



## EWSplow

Winter weather advisory for freezing drizzle last night. Dry here, so they cancelled the advisory. I'm pretty sure my dog could have done a better job forecasting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Winter weather advisory for freezing drizzle last night. Dry here, so they cancelled the advisory. I'm pretty sure my dog could have done a better job forecasting.


We're just going to start salting whenever it's in the foreguess. I did my rounds, got back about 430. Everything was wet, very fine mist here and there and with the salt residue everything looked good. 530 we get a call about an icy parking lot.

So screw it...we're just salting from here on out. This is the third or fourth time I've been up all night checking, nothing happens until around 5.

Nothing on the radar either.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're just going to start salting whenever it's in the foreguess. I did my rounds, got back about 430. Everything was wet, very fine mist here and there and with the salt residue everything looked good. 530 we get a call about an icy parking lot.
> 
> So screw it...we're just salting from here on out. This is the third or fourth time I've been up all night checking, nothing happens until around 5.
> 
> Nothing on the radar either.


Last night they said the mist won't show up on the radar. Scheduled the guys, got up at 3, nothing. 
I was beat last night. Barely able to keep my eyes open at 9. It was dry, so I figured we'd start at 4.
We probably would have salted last night otherwise. 
I've gotta start using liquids for these types of events.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great year for liquids except I have a bunch of salt waiting to be used. Very light events, just enough to ice up without being diluted. 

Salt is going down again.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Great year for liquids except I have a bunch of salt waiting to be used. Very light events, just enough to ice up without being diluted.
> 
> Salt is going down again.


If it wasn't a light year, salt prices wouldn't be going down. I never would have guessed we'd have no snow and only a few salt events by January 15.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> If it wasn't a light year, salt prices wouldn't be going down. I never would have guessed we'd have no snow and only a few salt events by January 15.


I wish salt prices were going down...wish my pile was going down too.

Oh well, like I said, at this rate we're going to just salt everything whenever it's guessed at.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> wish my pile was going down too.


Sounds like your lots aren't white enough...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like your lots aren't white enough...


How about this guys lot?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> How about this guys lot?
> View attachment 188691


A salting and pre salt all in one.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like your lots aren't white enough...


With getting roads and p lots white with salt doesn't the salt dust raise hell with your sinuses?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like your lots aren't white enough...


Of course not...brown salt.


----------



## STARSHIP

Freshwater said:


> How about this guys lot?
> View attachment 188691


I can taste that lot through the picture.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weather guessers got one right...


----------



## STARSHIP

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather guessers got one right...


The wind must've been blowing from the right direction, when they licked their finger and stuck it in the air. It happens once in a while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Great year for liquids except I have a bunch of salt waiting to be used. Very light events, just enough to ice up without being diluted.
> 
> Salt is going down again.


Correction...the way it continued made it a horrible morning for liquids.


----------



## Ajlawn1

80 tonnes of beautiful.... .um.... green.... Nevermind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salt from Mars?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salt from Mars?


Mars is made of BLUE CHEESE.


----------



## NYH1

They say it might snow a little tomorrow. They're calling for a large area wide storm this weekend. We'll see.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Pretty mild here









Going to Vegas Monday and looks to be real mild there. Hopefully the rain will wash the place down a bit.


----------



## EWSplow

Patchy freezing drizzle forecast again tonight. Ugh
Maybe 2" this weekend?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Patchy freezing drizzle forecast again tonight. Ugh
> Maybe 2" this weekend?


Heading out at 3, salting everything heavy no matter what.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heading out at 3, salting everything heavy no matter what.


Dammed if you do, dammed if you don't


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 188721


The most accurate forecast I've seen all year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did finally burn through salt at a decent rate...15-20 more of these and the bin might almost be empty.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did finally burn through salt at a decent rate...15-20 more of these and the bin might almost be empty.


Careful of what you wish for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Careful of what you wish for.


I've got quite a bit more spoken for...supposed to take another 350 tonnes by February 1. I have room for maybe 100.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got quite a bit more spoken for...supposed to take another 350 tonnes by February 1. I have room for maybe 100.


How many tonnes a season on average do you run through your sanders.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> How many tonnes a season on average do you run through your sanders.....


1500-2000


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1500-2000


That's some serious skin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's some serious skin...


I had room for about 300 if we tried hard...ended up expanding and using blue tarps to cover the rest. Come spring I hope to tear down the existing dome, replace some 14 year old asphalt and put one up that will store around 800 tonnes...then again, salt will probably be plentiful and cheap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's some serious skin...


I'm not sure if that even puts me in the top 10 in GR.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had room for about 300 if we tried hard...ended up expanding and using blue tarps to cover the rest. Come spring I hope to tear down the existing dome, replace some 14 year old asphalt and put one up that will store around 800 tonnes...then again, salt will probably be plentiful and cheap.


 I thought you did a salt storage expansion? I was thinking you poured a slab for salt bin.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not sure if that even puts me in the top 10 in GR.


It doesn't....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It doesn't....


What are you saying, DJ's, Snellar, rest of Grand Rapids, Oomkes?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> What are you saying, DJ's, Snellar, rest of Grand Rapids, Oomkes?


That's Eggzakly what I'm saying


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not sure if that even puts me in the top 10 in GR.


So you're not the Plow King of Kent County.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So you're not the Plow King of Kent County.....


Negative Ghostrider...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I thought you did a salt storage expansion? I was thinking you poured a slab for salt bin.


We did...we poured around the existing bin. It was too late to order a new hoop shed by the time we found out about the salt situation.

All I did for the time being was poured concrete on both sides of the existing bin, added a bunch of bin blocks on both sides and filled it up with salt and tarped them.

Original pavement has settled 8" in one corner. So the plan is to tear the entire thing down come spring, move any remaining salt, remove existing asphalt and pour concrete where the asphalt was to give it a level floor the whole width. Then get a new hoop shed to cover the whole thing.

I might move it back 10'...or I might extend the back out 10'. Still haven't decided on that. No matter what I do, I should be able to fit at least a half season's worth of salt in it.

Or if this keeps up, I won't do anything because all my money will be tied up in salt. lol


----------



## Defcon 5

Pour....No


Place....Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not this again...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Had a decent little ice mess this morning seen this checking on a property this afternoon...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had a decent little ice mess this morning seen this checking on a property this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 188750


That ice mess helped me to "miss" the stop sign at the end of my road.

Wish we saw a just touch of sand from the township on mornings like this at the stop signs... and Mark is complaining about customers saying not enough salt on a wet gravel sidewalk :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not this again...


Get it right and we will not have this again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Get it right and we will not have this again...


Get what right???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow just looked at WC app on the higher end they have us at 20" between Tues and Thurs next week...lol

Throw in Sat and we might get caught up real quick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow just looked at WC app on the higher end they have us at 20" between Tues and Thurs next week...lol
> 
> Throw in Sat and we might get caught up real quick...


You missed the one that shows 20" for wed alone.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> You missed the one that shows 20" for wed alone.


Heck I'm just glad Accuwrong is letting us know roads might be slippery...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

8-12” and the roads will be slippery? Thanks for the help there chief, never would have figured that out on our own...


----------



## NYH1

The Weather Channel is saying 15 to 18 inches for my part of Central New Yorkistan, more to the south-southeast this weekend. 

If they're right, hopefully it's the nice dry snow like we got last week. That was good pushing!

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had a decent little ice mess this morning seen this checking on a property this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 188750


It was a real icy mess up here this morning also.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Last night 4 semis in the median, 2 of them on their side and numerous cars all over the place. My son just missed this one, he never saw it till he was right on top of it as he headed down the e way to salt our furthest account. The truck was down in the ditch the trailer was sideways in the left lane sticking into the right lane and no lights. Looks like they rolled it over and drove it to the storage lot. I have a video but it wouldn't load.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 188761
> Last night 4 semis in the median, 2 of them on their side and numerous cars all over the place. My son just missed this one, he never saw it till he was right on top of it as he headed down the e way to salt our furthest account. The truck was down in the ditch the trailer was sideways in the left lane sticking into the right lane and no lights. Looks like they rolled it over and drove it to the storage lot. I have a video but it wouldn't load.


And another bad one on I94 this morning. One truck driver died.

That is one nasty stretch of highway that I hate to travel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nasty Weather Service is still showing us for around an inch Friday night and another inch on Saturday. Latest guesses by the computers and NTACs seem to show it going even further south. 

Really wouldn't mind enough to run through our routes...or 2 saltings and run through the non-salted accounts. At least it's a bit cooler now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And another bad one on I94 this morning. One truck driver died.
> 
> That is one nasty stretch of highway that I hate to travel.


I forgot to add that 2 police cruisers got crunched.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.cleveland19.com/2019/01/...ed-ahead-weekend-winter-storm/?outputType=amp


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> http://www.cleveland19.com/2019/01/...ed-ahead-weekend-winter-storm/?outputType=amp


Obviously they don't use Ventracs...because everyone knows 1 Ventrac replaces 13 shovel monkeys.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Once again it's a weekend event, was hoping for a weekday to watch some guys who I know bit off too much would fail...


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> http://www.cleveland19.com/2019/01/...ed-ahead-weekend-winter-storm/?outputType=amp


His salt price went up 3 percent? Boo hoo. Mine went up over 100 percent.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously they don't use Ventracs...because everyone knows 1 Ventrac replaces 13 shovel monkeys.


But they're trucks appear to be Oomkes Green.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Reliabe around here is the equivalent of the Red Army to Oomkes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> But they're trucks appear to be Oomkes Green.


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


My bad I forgot you're going with a more progressive colour.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Winter Storm Watch just went up. 10-15”


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> Winter Storm Watch just went up. 10-15"


They even gave it a name...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> They even gave it a name...


Yeah. Harper. That's my daughters name, and if the storm has a similer attitude, we are doomed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Don't worry its 48hrs out and its changed twice today on totals alone here... 

I wouldn't worry too much until one has a name like Todd, that might be cataclysmic...


----------



## EWSplow

I think I saw 4-6" with lake enhancement here. 
I suppose I'll have to pull the plows out of the salt bin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I think I saw 4-6" with lake enhancement here.
> I suppose I'll have to pull the plows out of the salt bin...


Don't forget to wash them...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't forget to wash them...


Thumbs Up
Might not have time to touch up the paint and wax though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Winter Storm Watch just went up. 10-15"


Maybe Jim Can-a-tuna will show up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And then I got this with my Neoweather storm update.


----------



## EWSplow

It just started snowing here. 34*
Don't feel like salting tonight.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> And then I got this with my Neoweather storm update.
> View attachment 188800


It's amazing they can predict the boundaries of the storm so precisely........


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> It's amazing they can predict the boundaries of the storm so precisely........


Lol... Just stops at Mich and Penn.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Lol... Just stops at Mich and Penn.


Eggsaxely and the lake too


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It's amazing they can predict the boundaries of the storm so precisely........


Duh...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Duh...
> 
> View attachment 188806


File foto....


----------



## Freshwater

Well.... This storm looks like it's about 300 miles north of the forcast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Well.... This storm looks like it's about 300 miles north of the forcast.


Just checking the radar and trying to figure out what I'm missing.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just checking the radar and trying to figure out what I'm missing.


Ah...nevermind.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> Well.... This storm looks like it's about 300 miles north of the forcast.


The forecast was for Milwaukee to be on the northern edge, now it looks more like we're on the southern edge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The forecast was for Milwaukee to be on the northern edge, now it looks more like we're on the southern edge.


Eggzactly...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eggzactly...


Looks like some who were banking on snow south of us might not get it...maybe lake effect?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like some who were banking on snow south of us might not get it...maybe lake effect?


Not really sure what is going on...I guess when it falls, we will plow and\or salt as necessary. Not going to get worked up about it.


----------



## BUFF

No moisture in the forecast but got 2"<> of zero percent chance of snow.
Must be Mtn affect snow....


----------



## EWSplow

The temp dropped considerably in the last hour and looking at the radar, it looks closer than the forecast start time. 
Pulling the plows out of the salt bin now. 
Edit, its starting to snow.


----------



## NYH1

They're canceling just about everything around here for today, Friday....cause were getting a storm Saturday into Sunday?!?! 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So we go from polar vortecis Sun/Mon to possible rain on Tues....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So we go from polar vortecis Sun/Mon to possible rain on Tues....


Mother nature a one crazy gal.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So we go from polar vortecis Sun/Mon to possible rain on Tues....


Saw that as well.


----------



## Ajlawn1

The latest model run is out...


----------



## BUFF

20" of Serra Seamet 
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/he...nary-wheelie-at-airport/ar-BBSol2j?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## EWSplow

Its accumulating


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just checking the radar and trying to figure out what I'm missing.


If you look at JohnDee he shows it starting out north and going right down and around us.


----------



## Turf Z

Looks like she's going way further north on radar


----------



## BUFF

Local 6pm weather bimbo just said Steamboat is reporting 25” of snow in 24hrs and snow will continue through tomorrow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On the weather channel tonight, 1-3 tonight 1-3 tomorrow total snow accumulation less than 1 inch..... Must be that new math.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> On the weather channel tonight, 1-3 tonight 1-3 tomorrow total snow accumulation less than 1 inch..... Must be that new math.


They need @Philbilly2 to tutor them....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Anyone seen AJ as in Bossplow. I havent seen him on in a while.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anyone seen AJ as in Bossplow. I havent seen him on in a while.


Nope, figured he's on "vacation".....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anyone seen AJ as in Bossplow. I havent seen him on in a while.


Time out time


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anyone seen AJ as in Bossplow. I havent seen him on in a while.


Taking a break, it was a fecal matter.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

I forgot how to plow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I forgot how to plow...


K


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I forgot how to plow...


 Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> They need @Philbilly2 to tutor them....


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Not sure what to do now, plow... Salt... Watch some more fall...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what to do now, plow... Salt... Watch some more fall...?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what to do now, plow... Salt... Watch some more fall...?


Yes...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like its already breaking up here.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what to do now, plow... Salt... Watch some more fall...?


Tired of playing with Spanky?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I forgot how to plow...


 Go to the TubeYou, you should figure it oot


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what to do now, plow... Salt... Watch some more fall...?


 Send me a pic I'll call it. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Tired of playing with Spanky?


Never...



FredG said:


> Send me a pic I'll call it. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Here ya go get on your trifocals and let me know... If we get over 3" I'll be surprised... I'm calling it... Bust!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I guess its not breaking up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I guess its not breaking up.


Heard Reed City has 13".


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Never...
> 
> Here ya go get on your trifocals and let me know... If we get over 3" I'll be surprised... I'm calling it... Bust!
> 
> View attachment 188908


 That it for today?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow...pretty strange plowing light, fluffy snow. Good layer of frost in the ground so sod wasn't torn up barely touching it. 

Probably 3-4" overall. Fuel in water in the Bobcat, not sure what that was all aboot. Bent wing on an Ebling despite "not hitting anything". I said don't worry about, we all do it. Paint checking is fresh, torn weld is fresh...yes you did hit something. 

Blower routes went well. Plowing went well. Pretty fine flakes, takes awhile to add up. 

Very happy overall, I'm not used to things going this well.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...pretty strange plowing light, fluffy snow. Good layer of frost in the ground so sod wasn't torn up barely touching it.
> 
> Probably 3-4" overall. Fuel in water in the Bobcat, not sure what that was all aboot. Bent wing on an Ebling despite "not hitting anything". I said don't worry about, we all do it. Paint checking is fresh, torn weld is fresh...yes you did hit something.
> 
> Blower routes went well. Plowing went well. Pretty fine flakes, takes awhile to add up.
> 
> Very happy overall, I'm not used to things going this well.


When you wash and wax your equip after the storm has past you'll probably find some carnage you didn't notice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> When you wash and wax your equip after the storm has past you'll probably find some carnage you didn't notice...


Screw that...we're parking it in the salt pile.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...pretty strange plowing light, fluffy snow. Good layer of frost in the ground so sod wasn't torn up barely touching it.
> 
> Probably 3-4" overall. Fuel in water in the Bobcat, not sure what that was all aboot. Bent wing on an Ebling despite "not hitting anything". I said don't worry about, we all do it. Paint checking is fresh, torn weld is fresh...yes you did hit something.
> 
> Blower routes went well. Plowing went well. Pretty fine flakes, takes awhile to add up.
> 
> Very happy overall, I'm not used to things going this well.


Tried out my boss drag puke and I can tell you that the shear bolts work good. It was at a job we have had for years and in my defense I have never plow it before today, caught the corner of a sidewalk and snap.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sun's out... it's over...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sun's out... it's over...


Back to Jorts then?


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heard Reed City has 13".


The ladies must love Ole' Reed. Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> The ladies must love Ole' Reed. Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


The moron meant 13°...not 13"...ladies will be disappointed.


----------



## EWSplow

Its still lake effecting here.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Its still lake effecting here.


How much did you end up getting? About 5" up here, saw some higher totals South of Milwaukee.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> How much did you end up getting? About 5" up here, saw some higher totals South of Milwaukee.


No clue. The 4th lot I did this morning had 16" on it. Flat roof industrial building with the lot on the west side. All the snow from the roof was blowing onto it. 
Everything I did after 8am had about 5". Lots of drifting. 
Started at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## NYH1

Been lightly snowing here in Central New Yorkistan since about noon, 2 to 4 inches tops so far. It's starting to come down pretty good now though. 

They're saying around 8 or 9 is when it's really gonna start snowing hard and continue throughout the night and into tomorrow. They changed our area from 12 to 18 inches possible to 18 to 24 inches possible....at least it's nice and fluffy.

It's about 20° and supposed to get colder.

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> No clue. The 4th lot I did this morning had 16" on it. Flat roof industrial building with the lot on the west side. All the snow from the roof was blowing onto it.
> Everything I did after 8am had about 5". Lots of drifting.
> Started at 3:30 this morning.


Sooooo, you're what you're saying is between 5-16"? Are you practicing to be a weather forecaster?

I here you on the drifting, I'll have to undoubtedly go and clear some drifts tomorrow off at a few factories to the wind and flat roofs. Thankfully, the snow just needs to be piled all the way across the parking lot from where it's drifted, no big deal.....


----------



## FredG

NYH1 said:


> Been lightly snowing here in Central New Yorkistan since about noon, 2 to 4 inches tops so far. It's starting to come down pretty good now though.
> 
> They're saying around 8 or 9 is when it's really gonna start snowing hard and continue throughout the night and into tomorrow. They changed our area from 12 to 18 inches possible to 18 to 24 inches possible....at least it's nice and fluffy.
> 
> It's about 20° and supposed to get colder.
> 
> NYH1.


 Got about 6'' here. snow is falling pretty good now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

6-8” depending on which side of town you measure and it’s still coming for quite a while. Should break double digits for the first time in quite a while. Something funky going on with fuel in one skid but other than that it’s going great.


----------



## NYH1

FredG said:


> Got about 6'' here. snow is falling pretty good now.


We're close to 10 inches as I type and it's still snowing hard. Gonna be an early morning for sure.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Sooooo, you're what you're saying is between 5-16"? Are you practicing to be a weather forecaster?
> 
> I here you on the drifting, I'll have to undoubtedly go and clear some drifts tomorrow off at a few factories to the wind and flat roofs. Thankfully, the snow just needs to be piled all the way across the parking lot from where it's drifted, no big deal.....


What I'm saying is, I bill for what's on site, not what's at the airport.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> What I'm saying is, I bill for what's on site, not what's at the airport.


You plow the airport?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> What I'm saying is, I bill for what's on site, not what's at the airport.


You should get "certified totals"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You plow the airport?


With a Jeep???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well had to jump a Bobcat this morn, backhoe said go to hell, and I'm guessing loader is pretty much saying the same....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> You plow the airport?





Mark Oomkes said:


> You should get "certified totals"...


SKWWSWHB


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well had to jump a Bobcat this morn, backhoe said go to hell, and I'm guessing loader is pretty much saying the same....
> 
> View attachment 188925


My Volvo truck fired right up at 3 am. Not plugged in and no glow plugs on it. I did have it running yesterday at 6 pm to take it to the site and hook up the plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My Volvo truck fired right up at 3 am. Not plugged in and no glow plugs on it. I did have it running yesterday at 6 pm to take it to the site and hook up the plow.


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Was thinking more "special" than nice..


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> My Volvo truck fired right up at 3 am. Not plugged in and no glow plugs on it. I did have it running yesterday at 6 pm to take it to the site and hook up the plow.


I bet it runs on Fireball


----------



## Ajlawn1

How is it 11° but feels like 12°....?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> How is it 11° but feels like 12°....?
> 
> View attachment 188969


And with a 4mph breeze.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> How is it 11° but feels like 12°....?
> 
> View attachment 188969


Warm and humid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How is it 11° but feels like 12°....?
> 
> View attachment 188969


Jorts weather!!!


----------



## Landgreen

Shovelers.... The only thing reliable about them is them being unreliable. It's comical. They finally get to work tomorrow and they cant. Bye bye spring bonus.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Shovelers.... The only thing reliable about them is them being unreliable. It's comical. They finally get to work tomorrow and they cant. Bye bye spring bonus.


MLK day preventing them working?


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> MLK day preventing them working?


Lol. One is drunk and stranded out of town. The other apparently broke his phone. And the backup is drunk and stranded with the other district attorney.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> MLK day preventing them working?


Sounds like they were celebrating the holiday.


----------



## NYH1

Landgreen said:


> Lol. One is drunk and stranded out of town. *The other apparently broke his phone.* And the backup is drunk and stranded with the other district attorney.


----------



## NYH1

We ended up getting 15/16 inches of snow. Might get another 1 to 4 inches of lake effect depending on area. It's -4° out now with wind chills down to -22°. Supposed to be colder tomorrow.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 188973


Are you happy now?

Real feel is lower than the actual temp.

It's a balmy -6° here, no wind.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you happy now?
> 
> Real feel is lower than the actual temp.
> 
> It's a balmy -6° here, no wind.


Very much so...


----------



## Randall Ave

Heat wave here then, its 0 here. but the wind is cranking, I'm calling in sick today.


----------



## FredG

Ditto it's cold, I don't see no way to earn money. Till I do I'm out today too.


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> Ditto it's cold, I don't see no way to earn money. Till I do I'm out today too.


I'm off to a bakery complex. There yard switcher is dead, gelled up. Thermometer down the street shows -4.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> I'm off to a bakery complex. There yard switcher is dead, gelled up. Thermometer down the street shows -4.


 Yes Sir, Should be a nice paying job under these conditions. Mobil Mechanics are going to be bizzie, things are going to be froze and someone will have to get everything running again. Luckily 911 been working for me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I'm off to a bakery complex. There yard switcher is dead, gelled up. Thermometer down the street shows -4.


Bakery? Free donuts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bakery? Free donuts.


Washed down with Fireball???


----------



## EWSplow

Its lake effecting here. .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its lake effecting here. .


Faux snow...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Faux snow...


Must be. It wasn't forecast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I need an @SHAWZER sandwich...


----------



## SHAWZER

On my 2nd 1 .......


----------



## EWSplow

Gravel untreated drive at the shop. 
The city just salted.


----------



## Boomer123

I think it's time to make a quick trip to the Florida condo for a few days to warm up.


----------



## Woodenshoe

A wee bit brisk out in my neck of the woods this morning. Canceled school because they couldn't get enough buses on the road (even though they were supposedly all plugged in)...


----------



## Ajlawn1

What school district in SW Meatchicken even would have had school today...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Ajlawn1 said:


> What school district in SW Meatchicken even would have had school today...


According to the super they did road inspections and were planing on a go (already had some buses on the road) when suddenly things fell apart. My guess is too much jelly for the buses to eat, and pneumatic (doors or brake) problems.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Woodenshoe said:


> According to the super they did road inspections and were planing on a go (already had some buses on the road) when suddenly things fell apart. My guess is too much jelly for the buses to eat, and pneumatic (doors or brake) problems.


I'm talking for MLK day...


----------



## Woodenshoe

We're just a bunch of non-pc country bumkins tryin' to learn those kids.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bakery? Free donuts.


I froze my butt there for two hours, I didn't even get two day old donut.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So its currently 10* and I just saw 2 idiots on Harley's go by.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> So its currently 10* and I just saw 2 idiots on Harley's go by.


Couple of rugged you no whats, not smart, but rugged.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> So its currently 10* and I just saw 2 idiots on Harley's go by.


Mark and I figured we would see where you live...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark and I figured we would see where you live...


Should have stopped for some Fireball.


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark and I figured we would see where you live...


Wouldn't that be 2 idiots on one Harley?


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Wouldn't that be 2 idiots on one Harley?


Yes.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Beat me to it.


I'm sure you and many others that were thinking the same...


----------



## EWSplow

2-4" tomorrow with some rain mixed in. Sounds lovely. The sidewalk guys are really going to hate this. Gotta get everything pushed off before it freezes. I wonder what will break.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 2-4" tomorrow with some rain mixed in. Sounds lovely. The sidewalk guys are really going to hate this. Gotta get everything pushed off before it freezes. I wonder what will break.


Sounds like our foreguess...not looking forward to it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like our foreguess...not looking forward to it.


What does Ryan say??.....He did finally get one right...Hate to admit that


----------



## jomama45

https://www.theonion.com/snowstorm-...&utm_source=theonion_copy&utm_campaign=bottom


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What does Ryan say??.....He did finally get one right...Hate to admit that


He's bizzie..


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 2-4" tomorrow with some rain mixed in. Sounds lovely. The sidewalk guys are really going to hate this. Gotta get everything pushed off before it freezes. I wonder what will break.


I don't really understand the rain element, I don't see it happening with a high of 30 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I don't really understand the rain element, I don't see it happening with a high of 30 degrees tomorrow.


High of 32, or 34 depending on who you listen to. 
And there's also the lake.


----------



## Freshwater

jomama45 said:


> I don't really understand the rain element, I don't see it happening with a high of 30 degrees tomorrow.


It's been a weird year. We've seen snow twice at 39. And rain twice at 32, and once at 30.


----------



## EWSplow

Upgraded to 5-8", with the majority falling between 8 tonight and 8 tomorrow morning. 
Multifamily lots will be full of cars all night. 
I'm guessing maybe 3 rounds on most properties. 
Not much accumulation expected before 5pm, but hoping to get some lots clear before cars return tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd love that forecast compared to the crap they are predicting for us. Which is everything but a hurricane.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd love that forecast compared to the crap they are predicting for us. Which is everything but a hurricane.


Sounds like the rain might be out of the picture now. I just wish it would start and end a little sooner. I'm sure we'll look bad tomorrow morning.
Had a backup plow sub lined up, but his plow has something going on. Not sure what.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd love that forecast compared to the crap they are predicting for us. Which is everything but a hurricane.


I just looked at GR forecast. You drew shortest straw apparently. No thanks.

We're looking at 6-8" when all said and done.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Sounds like the rain might be out of the picture now. I just wish it would start and end a little sooner. I'm sure we'll look bad tomorrow morning.
> Had a backup plow sub lined up, but his plow has something going on. Not sure what.


There's no way to keep everyone happy tomorrow morning. I'm going to plan on the phone calls. "_Squaaawk..Nobody has been here yet. Squaaaawk... _"


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> There's no way to keep everyone happy tomorrow morning. I'm going to plan on the phone calls. "_Squaaawk..Nobody has been here yet. Squaaaawk... _"


And "why did you service the property at 5pm when there's only an inch of snow and we're closing. It's supposed to snow all night. Wait until its done."


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm talking for MLK day...


Our school district traded MLK day for a day off during the week of the county fair in town...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


A light mist / very light snow falling here. Temp is 27.
I'm guessing snow by 1pm CENTRAL time.


----------



## EWSplow

Once again, the radar doesn't coincide with the forecast. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Woodenshoe

23° and rain, awesome...
As soon as the residual is gone, it may get a little slick!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> As soon as the residual is gone, it may get a little slick!


That's why we added to the residual...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why we added to the residual...


I was half inclined to pretreat, but didn't think we'd need the extra moisture (weight).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was half inclined to pretreat, but didn't think we'd need the extra moisture (weight).


After the clusterfoxtrot last week...I didn't care. Still don't.

We have blue and purple sidewalks. We salted salty lots.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> After the clusterfoxtrot last week...I didn't care. Still don't.
> 
> We have blue and purple sidewalks. We salted salty lots.


We had relatively dry snow on Saturday / Sunday. 
This one is going to be wet.
I'll make the call, right or wrong when things either accumulate, or start to get slick. 
The snow yesterday ate up most of the residual. 
Looks we'll be running around at rush hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks we'll be running around at rush hour.


The other reason we started first thing. Nothing worse than trying to get to customers while being stuck in 15 miles of cars going 2.5 MPH. And I'm paying them hourly.


----------



## Philbilly2

Wow... what ever this stuff is here... it sucks.

Black ice everywhere. Just turned a 1 hour drive to the suburbs and back into a 3 hour adventure.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> Wow... what ever this stuff is here... it sucks.
> 
> Black ice everywhere. Just turned a 1 hour drive to the suburbs and back into a 3 hour adventure.


Keep it down there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Everything iced up here as well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything iced up here as well.


Did it quit snowing?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything iced up here as well.


You keep that crap out that way. My motor parts just got here for my outside job. 27 and sunny. For now.


----------



## NYH1

Calling for a high of 40° and rain tomorrow.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow what a disaster... I think every property we do has called and we presalted also...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> We salted salty lots.


 You seem kinda salty after last weeks clusterfoxtrot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> You seem kinda salty after last weeks clusterfoxtrot


Lots of salt to get rid of.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did it quit snowing?


23° and raining/drizzling.


----------



## Freshwater

Well something is falling here, I wouldn't call it snow or rain or drizzle.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow what a disaster... I think every property we do has called and we presalted also...


Are these the times you question having Skin in the game??


----------



## EWSplow

Tiniest snow falling. Itll take a week to get an inch at this rate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are these the times you question having Skin in the game??


Ever since the middle of June..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 23° and raining/drizzling.


Just started here, freezing rain or sleet and 23


----------



## Landgreen

Geeeez. Rain, sleet, drizzle, snow,black ice. One of you really ticked off the snow gods.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They're saying 3" of sleet for us...I quit.


----------



## EWSplow

Real snow finally falling at about 1/2" / hour.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're saying 3" of sleet for us...I quit.


You said you needed to get rid of lots of salt...Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're saying 3" of sleet for us...I quit.


You keep saying you need to use up some salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Are these the times you question having Skin in the game??


No, would rather have 20" of snow instead though...

Easy money dumping salt, this is right up your alley, took spinners off just pouring it out...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're saying 3" of sleet for us...I quit.


Have 3 - 4 sandwiches ...... You will be good to go .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You said you needed to get rid of lots of salt...Thumbs Up





Randall Ave said:


> You keep saying you need to use up some salt.


Unfortunately you can't melt that much sleet. Can't really plow it either.

Give me a half inch of ice or 12" of cement...either one is preferable to sleet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unfortunately you can't melt that much sleet. Can't really plow it either.
> 
> Give me a half inch of ice or 12" of cement...either one is preferable to sleet.


I remember the one a couple years ago, it was like plowing wet sand...


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're saying 3" of sleet for us...I quit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I remember the one a couple years ago, it was like plowing wet sand...


Or a slurpee...I really hope they're wrong again.

Sidewalk crews took twice as long, plowing was twice as long.

Sidewalk crews almost mutinied.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're saying 3" of sleet for us...I quit.


Talk about worst case. Looks like you drew the Short straw. It's not even really coming down here, just sporadically. Looks like the green might over take the pink before it gets here.

Course I've now just jinxed myself.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or a slurpee...I really hope they're wrong again.
> 
> Sidewalk crews took twice as long, plowing was twice as long.
> 
> Sidewalk crews almost mutinied.


According to the radar it looks like its done here unless I'm missing something. It looks like snow 40 miles north of us and rain 40 miles south of us and nothing inbetween.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> According to the radar it looks like its done here unless I'm missing something. It looks like snow 40 miles north of us and rain 40 miles south of us and nothing inbetween.


So in that 80 mile window we could actually maybe pinpoint where Lapeertucky is...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, would rather have 20" of snow instead though...
> 
> Easy money dumping salt, this is right up your alley, took spinners off just pouring it out...


A good snow monkey knows you make your money in salting...Not plowing....Unless you have all seasonals...If that's the case I hope you live in a low snow area


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So in that 80 mile window we could actually maybe pinpoint where Lapeertucky is...?


Its a needle in a 80 mile window.


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> A good snow monkey knows you make your money in salting...Not plowing....Unless you have all seasonals...If that's the case I hope you live in a low snow area


.........or unless you need to buy spinners buy the pallet, then it's hard to make money salting too.............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

With ground temps still very cold and with the rain on its way at what point will the air temps win over and it not freeze on the ground.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Easy money dumping salt, this is right up your alley, took spinners off just pouring it out...


Sounds like a plan.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So far, so good....about 1.5" of snow and coming down pretty good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its snow globing...

At least an inch an hour.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Salting rain covered ice... Again. So much for the 80 tonnes i just had delivered the other day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They were wrong again...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> They were wrong again...


It can stop now.....The rain that is


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> .........or unless you need to buy spinners buy the pallet, then it's hard to make money salting too.............


Sure....It's amazing how Two certain individuals whine about having to go out and make money....Befuddling


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure....It's amazing how Two certain individuals whine about having to go out and make money....Befuddling


No kidding to that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding to that...


No kidding to that...


----------



## jomama45

Been snowing for 18 hours, got 2-3". Now at 5 am it decides to pick up to a decent pace. Gonna be a long day here.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No sleet, just 4-5" of what was fluffy snow. Temps have been going up and its drizzling again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Salt crisis back on...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its snow globing...
> 
> At least an inch an hour.


 Snow globing? LMAO


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt crisis back on...
> 
> View attachment 189108


 Is it still low temps over there? We are touching 30 over here. Last 3 to 4 day it was down by 0.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Is it still low temps over there? We are touching 30 over here. Last 3 to 4 day it was down by 0.


It's 36 now and still raining... Salt isn't doing much on the ice as I think ground temps are still too cold along with the rain itself diluting the salt out...


----------



## jomama45

The temp actually dropped 10 degrees here overnight, down to 18 now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish it was 18...just plowed my southernmost private road/drives, 6" of smashed taters. 2" on the north side of town.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish it was 18...just plowed my southernmost private road/drives, 6" of smashed taters. 2" on the north side of town.


6" of taters is brutalized. BTW how is the tranny temps? :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lost a tractor early on.

Kawakazi engines suck

Solenoid on my back plow. 

Still thankful they were wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining hard now.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lost a tractor early on.
> 
> Kawakazi engines suck
> 
> Solenoid on my back plow.
> 
> Still thankful they were wrong.


Yes Sir, Just another day in the jungle.


----------



## jomama45

FML.....at least I made it through the route once.....


----------



## FredG

Started out freezing rain, light rain to nothing now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Yes Sir, Just another day in the jungle.


----------



## FredG

jomama45 said:


> FML.....at least I made it through the route once.....
> 
> View attachment 189109


Well seems like it's in the air, lots of guys having a touch of bad luck on PS and mainstream including yours truly. I'm hardly plowing any snow mind you. :laugh:


----------



## the Suburbanite

jomama45 said:


> FML.....at least I made it through the route once.....
> 
> View attachment 189109


Is that a pre-treat/de-icer nozzle?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

What a terrible night, went to bed thinking we were not going to get anything and I couldnt have been more wrong. Up at 3 am to about 3 inches and still coming on strong. Some of the wettest heaviest crap ever.


----------



## EWSplow

Made 1 round last night, done before 10pm.
Started at 3:30 this morning. 1 more on this round and done. Had 2" by the time we quit last night and another 3" at 3am. About 5-6" now and still coming down. I'm guessing a total of 7- 8" when it's done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> FML.....at least I made it through the route once.....
> 
> View attachment 189109


Probably the fault of the idiot that built it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Its 40* out....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop raining now...its January already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/expo/life-and...rid-cabin-for-sale-on-this-up-island-16m.html

Hmmmmmm...nice place for some @SHAWZER sandwiches and not give a crap about freezing rain.


----------



## DeVries

Seems kinda over priced for a dated shack no?


----------



## EWSplow

I thought it was done snowing .
Huge flakes now. Like being in a snow globe.


----------



## Philbilly2

DeVries said:


> Seems kinda over priced for a dated shack no?


Not sure what property goes for by you, but around here for 1.6 million, you can't buy half that acreage. Shack is a bonus. Bare farm ground sells for over 10K an acre...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's off the grid...the only stupid person I would have to tolerate is me.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt crisis back on...
> 
> View attachment 189108


Looks like a service failure .....Little less time in the gas station taking creeper photos might help curb those...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like a service failure .....Little less time in the gas station taking creeper photos might help curb those...


Agreed. Wasn't sure what to do with it...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed. Wasn't sure what to do with it...


Nevermind...


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Been snowing for 18 hours, got 2-3". Now at 5 am it decides to pick up to a decent pace. Gonna be a long day here.....


What your total in PW?
Mine are averaging 9".


----------



## jomama45

I didn't see anything official, but I'm guessing only about 5". Kind of thankful after all of the hype.

Was kinda surprised they canceled school here over it. My daughters certainly enjoyed it, though.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably the fault of the idiot that built it.


That's one of the benefits of having multiple personalities, you can always blame it on "another you".........


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt crisis back on...
> 
> View attachment 189108


That looks familiar. Hope I never see it again. I was surprised at how ineffective salt was.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> That looks familiar. Hope I never see it again. I was surprised at how ineffective salt was.


Had the same thing last week.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I didn't see anything official, but I'm guessing only about 5". Kind of thankful after all of the hype.
> 
> Was kinda surprised they canceled school here over it. My daughters certainly enjoyed it, though.


Haven't watched the TV weather in 2 days, but Sally severson was on the radio saying something about accumulating snow on Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big suuuuuurprise...the forecast changed for tonight. 

Under an inch today and around an inch tonight to an inch today and 2 tonight...looking at the wind directions that are being guessed at...I'd be surprised if we only got 3". Looks like the LE mooochine is finally going to kick in.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Big suuuuuurprise...the forecast changed for tonight.
> 
> Under an inch today and around an inch tonight to an inch today and 2 tonight...looking at the wind directions that are being guessed at...I'd be surprised if we only got 3". Looks like the LE mooochine is finally going to kick in.


Local moron last night said several chances throughout the next several days, just assume 1-3" possible each day... But best chance for accumulating snow was Mon...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like the LE mooochine is finally going to kick in.


Yep. Winter storm warning. 6-9" on its way. The forecasted wind direction keeps changing so who knows at this point.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Yep. Winter storm warning. 6-9" on its way. The forecasted wind direction keeps changing so who knows at this point.


Maybe I should check the forecast . Haven't seen one in days. Snow falls , I push it. 
We're on complete opposite wind directions for lake effect. 
Had to do some snow relocating, cleaning where cars were parked etc today. Still have to find some Time to wash trucks.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Maybe I should check the forecast . Haven't seen one in days. Snow falls , I push it.
> We're on complete opposite wind directions for lake effect.
> Had to do some snow relocating, cleaning where cars were parked etc today. Still have to find some Time to wash trucks.


When Im rich and famous Im gonna have an automatic car wash at the shop. And one that wont knock off the amber strobes.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Landgreen said:


> When Im rich and famous Im gonna have an automatic car wash at the shop. And one that wont knock off the amber strobes.


And you don't have to drop the plow to use it


----------



## Ajlawn1

Was supposed to get 50 tonnes of salt delivered today only brought 25... Waited in line for 2hrs and counted at least 40 deep on the way out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Was supposed to get 50 tonnes of salt delivered today only brought 25... Waited in line for 2hrs and counted at least 40 deep on the way out...


"F" Services?

If so, we're supposed to be getting another 350 from them by February 1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> "F" Services?
> 
> If so, we're supposed to be getting another 350 from them by February 1.


How much salt do you run through in a season? And how much so far this season?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> How much salt do you run through in a season? And how much so far this season?


A lot and I'm not sure...hard to tell with the addition to the bin and how its stacked.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> "F" Services?
> 
> If so, we're supposed to be getting another 350 from them by February 1.


Yup...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yup...


Uh oh...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...


I thought you had too much salt?


----------



## Randall Ave

There's never to much salt.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I thought you had too much salt?


It's for personal use to increase blood pressure, he's been waaaaaaay to nice and helpful. Not the Hooligan he's known for being......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I thought you had too much salt?


I have a lot, but need 350 out of that location by February 1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...


I'm hoping it was a rush due the ice mess... Supposedly coming from Ft Wayne as they're out according to driver...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They were wrong...again.

4" already and snow globing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/2" of sawdust...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 1/2" of sawdust...


That's nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snow globing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snowing harder then before now... Nothing on the radar... Imagine that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Landgreen jinxed me


----------



## GrassManKzoo

It’s drifting a bit, looks to be around 6” and still coming down good. Getting ready to hit I94,


----------



## Ajlawn1

94 in this no thanks... It's over now...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A narrow band right across i69 from Flint to Port Huron, a half inch and still snowing.


----------



## FredG

Sunny and balmy here. :laugh:


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Landgreen jinxed me


I dont know what youre talking about. Just a dusting here...


----------



## EWSplow

Balmy -2 here. 
Next week, -20.


----------



## Ajlawn1

They ran a "future" wind chill map yesterday and Rockford, IL showed -60 Wed....


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> They ran a "future" wind chill map yesterday and Rockford, IL showed -60 Wed....


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> They ran a "future" wind chill map yesterday and Rockford, IL showed -60 Wed....


They were talking about that this morning. You keep that crap out there.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> They were talking about that this morning. You keep that crap out there.


 That crap comes this way I'm going south to my in laws. I don't remember that cold ever.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

10° here...haven't even broken out the long handles yet.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> 10° here...haven't even broken out the long handles yet.


Jorts weather


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 10° here...haven't even broken out the long handles yet.


Wish we had cloud cover... -1



m_ice said:


> Jorts weather


Prime!


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> 10° here...haven't even broken out the long handles yet.


 Meh what do you need them for? I know your not exposing yourself to a degree were you need long handles. Unless it's mighty cold in a pickup or machine. :laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It’s cold and it’s only gonna get colder.


----------



## cjames808

Cold cold cold. Moving snow tonight to make room for more snow. Then move that.


----------



## BUFF

Got 9er and clear sky's, suppose to hit 40* today


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> 10° here...haven't even broken out the long handles yet.


I hear you EASTERN guys are rugged people.


----------



## Defcon 5

This is a dream come true for me with Snowmegeddon on the way....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 189222
> This is a dream come true for me with Snowmegeddon on the way....


Double trouble...how much salt can that hold? Is it a "large capacity" spreader?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Double trouble...how much salt can that hold? Is it a "large capacity" spreader?


What constitutes "Large Capacity"???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 189222
> This is a dream come true for me with Snowmegeddon on the way....


You know whats really amazing to me is how clean that floor is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What constitutes "Large Capacity"???


4.75 yards


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> What constitutes "Large Capacity"???


Yeah what he said, is it volume carried or volume dispersion.
Being a double spinner it's easy to assume dispersion


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4.75 yards


That's not large...... ets medium....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I remember the good ole days of "low capacity" salt spreaders....it was 1986 I think.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's not large...... ets medium....


What??????????


----------



## Defcon 5

I carry 12-14 in the Sterling...What’s that constitute??


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> You know whats really amazing to me is how clean that floor is.


Did you expect me to be a slob??


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What??????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I carry 12-14 in the Sterling...What's that constitute??


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> I carry 12-14 in the Sterling...What's that constitute??


Mooks is letting you drive the Sterling?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Mooks is letting you drive the Sterling?


I can't afford that many spinners...


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Mooks is letting you drive the Sterling?


No...I drive a big boy Sterling with Tandem axles...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/expo/life-and...-of-1978-when-michigan-took-a-deadly-hit.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Are restaurants arent that clean here in Lapeertucky.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/expo/life-and...-of-1978-when-michigan-took-a-deadly-hit.html


'78 was a big snow year oot here too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I remember it very well. We didnt get that much at first but the week of wind and snow that followed was something else. Plus it was our first year at the farm and the road drifted shut 3 or 4 times in that week and we never saw a grader, we had to plow it out.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I remember it very well. We didnt get that much at first but the week of wind and snow that followed was something else. Plus it was our first year at the farm and the road drifted shut 3 or 4 times in that week and we never saw a grader, we had to plow it out.


It was the blowing and drifting I remember...Drifts 5-6 feet high


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It was the blowing and drifting I remember...Drifts 5-6 feet high


Good times.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I remember it very well. We didnt get that much at first but the week of wind and snow that followed was something else. Plus it was our first year at the farm and the road drifted shut 3 or 4 times in that week and we never saw a grader, we had to plow it out.


Probably were wishing you had something with 100% traction to bust drifts....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Probably were wishing you had something with 100% traction to bust drifts....


No, its much more fun getting stuck and pulling each other out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm shocked!!!!!

They were wrong again.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm shocked!!!!!
> 
> They were wrong again.


Oh no..... really


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm shocked!!!!!
> 
> They were wrong again.


Were they at least wrong in your favor?

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Were they at least wrong in your favor?
> 
> NYH1.


Guess it depends on how you look at it...2-3" instead of just a cleanup. Nothing major.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ice crystalizing spotlights everywhere... No bounce houses though...


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess it depends on how you look at it...2-3" instead of just a cleanup. Nothing major.


2-3" is just cleanup.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill...ry-before-the-winter-storm-warning/1727906592

Winter has arrived...finally


----------



## Defcon 5

NYH1 said:


> 2-3" is just cleanup.
> 
> NYH1.


If you live in a Lake Effect region...Are you beginning to understand why mark is insane ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you live in a Lake Effect region...Are you beginning to understand why mark is insane ?


I am???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am???


That should not be a question.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That should not be a question.


It shouldn't???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill...ry-before-the-winter-storm-warning/1727906592
> 
> Winter has arrived...finally


A local weather guy said this morning that an advisory is like a cake mix and a warning is the cake


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good 3" and effecting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is 3" really that good?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is 3" really that good?


Yes, or I keep telling myself it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm tired...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm tired...


 Hopefully you will get a nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Hopefully you will get a nice relaxing Sunday.


If by relaxing you mean fixing everything, filling up everything with fuel and salt after this mornings bs, and getting ready for the big one then yes should be....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Hopefully you will get a nice relaxing Sunday.


You betcha...3" tonight and 5" throughout the day tomorrow...I'm very relaxed


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> You betcha...3" tonight and 5" throughout the day tomorrow...I'm very relaxed


That is gunna be wrong too...:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> That is gunna be wrong too...:laugh:


I was gonna say why don't you let us know Tues what really happens...

We're pushing 4+ wouldn't be surprised if more falls today vs. tomorrow's big one....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was gonna say why don't you let us know Tues what really happens...
> 
> We're pushing 4+ wouldn't be surprised if more falls today vs. tomorrow's big one....


You must be pre-plowing for tomorrows "big one"


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You must be pre-plowing for tomorrows "big one"


Yes you've heard the phrase "plowing with the storm" this "pre plowing before the storm"... Something new I invented sort of like presalting but different...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> If by relaxing you mean fixing everything, filling up everything with fuel and salt after this mornings bs, and getting ready for the big one then yes should be....


 Sounds like your out of luck for relaxing.


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes you've heard the phrase "plowing with the storm" this "pre plowing before the storm"... Something new I invented sort of like presalting but different...


I think you might be 10 years late, pre-plowings been around this place longer than you probably have.....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I think you might be 10 years late, pre-plowings been around this place longer than you probably have.....


I remember once the forecast changed and I was going off an old forecast on my phone. It didn't update. I posted something about getting ready to plow early am and everyone else was talking about pretreating that night. 
I got a lot of **** about pre plowing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

They got one right!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Last I saw, 6" or so forecast for tonight / tomorrow morning. 
The old lady said she saw 7-13" scrolling on the TV screen a few minutes ago. Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Last I saw, 6" or so forecast for tonight / tomorrow morning.
> The old lady said she saw 7-13" scrolling on the TV screen a few minutes ago. Tomorrow should be interesting.


They backed off the wind just a little. Really dont want to deal with major driftage.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> I think you might be 10 years late, pre-plowings been around this place longer than you probably have.....


You guys are on the wrong side of the lake to know about pre plowing, ghost plowing, and plowing with the storm when the sun's out...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> They backed off the wind just a little. Really dont want to deal with major driftage.


Wind 15-20 gusts to 30 tomorrow...might be a little drifting.


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> You guys are on the wrong side of the lake to know about pre plowing, ghost plowing, and plowing with the storm when the sun's out...


You may be right, but at least we know a little about post-season football on this side.........:terribletowel:

Pretty sure Matson invented pre-sleeping to stay ahead of the storm.......


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Wind 15-20 gusts to 30 tomorrow...might be a little drifting.


Man, I hope that doesn't come true. They already have us at 12-15", with a rate of an inch+ per hour between 10pm to 5am. High wind on top of it is going to create huge problems......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Man, I hope that doesn't come true. They already have us at 12-15", with a rate of an inch+ per hour between 10pm to 5am. High wind on top of it is going to create huge problems......


Last I saw, you should get more snow north.
Looked like higher winds tomorrow afternoon. 
I was anticipating 2 rounds, now I'm thinking maybe 3. I'll probably be cleaning up apartment lots on Tuesday.
Running out of room at a couple sites.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Wind 15-20 gusts to 30 tomorrow...might be a little drifting.


They had that for us. Then backed off to 10-15 mph.

Your shovelers are gonna earn their keep tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> They had that for us. Then backed off to 10-15 mph.
> 
> Your shovelers are gonna earn their keep tomorrow.


Surprisingly, they all seem to geared up. 
One said he's drinking now, so he can pass out by 6 tonight :laugh:.


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> You may be right, but at least we know a little about post-season football on this side.........:terribletowel:
> 
> Pretty sure Matson invented pre-sleeping to stay ahead of the storm.......


Slept right through the last one....The Boss was Furious


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think this may be the one time I'd take LE and want to be in Meatchickin...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think this may be the one time I'd take LE and want to be in Meatchickin...
> 
> View attachment 189320


Once it hits -15*F any colder its mulch different


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> Slept right through the last one....The Boss was Furious


Mark did not give you a demotion to the shoveling ranks, did he?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think this may be the one time I'd take LE and want to be in Meatchickin...
> 
> View attachment 189320


If that is actual air temps, you better stoke up the fireplace, and do not send it this way.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> If that is actual air temps, you better stoke up the fireplace, and do not send it this way.


Yes air temps... Then possibly 100° warmer the following week at the extreme areas...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes air temps... Then possibly 100° warmer the following week...
> 
> View attachment 189323


We have big temp swings pretty often oot here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lapeertucky???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its here...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It was now it left... Ghost radaring... Must be dry air...


----------



## EWSplow

Waiting for the blizzard. 
Probably got close to 2" and the wind just picked up. Forecast was for 1"+ per hour 2am -8am.
I have a feeling the timing is going to be worse than anticipated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing lightly but the wind sure picked up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lapeertucky???


Not here. There.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Radar is interesting...it's moved out of Madison already but apparently there's some faux snow behind it as weather reports are still showing snowing Prairie du Chicken.

If it keeps up as is, I see aboot 7 more hours of snow...not really seeing the totals they're guessing at.

Unless there's going to be lake effect or wraparound.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think there is going to be some sneaky Phil-in snow...


----------



## Freshwater

No gulf draw for this storm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think there is going to be some sneaky Phil-in snow...


I'm not holding my breath that it could end that early.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Its balmy out


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think there is going to be some sneaky Phil-in snow...


 Phil in or Fill in? nevermind,


----------



## GrassManKzoo

So light you can't even see it coming down


----------



## Woodenshoe

Its coffee time! We now pause all work during rush hour until the bulk of idiot drivers are back off the roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Its coffee time! We now pause all work during rush hour until the bulk of idiot drivers are back off the roads.


Except for unreasonable customers...


----------



## Turf Z

It'll back build no doubt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> It'll back build no doubt.


Always does...


----------



## Freshwater

Dear mother nature. Detroit really isn't that bad.


----------



## jomama45

Kinda nice out here, it's like a ghost town in these parts.....


----------



## Randall Ave

Freshwater said:


> Dear mother nature. Detroit really isn't that bad.
> View attachment 189358


Will the snow make the city look, cleaner?


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Phil in or Fill in? nevermind,


Yes.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Will the snow make the city look, cleaner?


 On your way in and down by the casino it will. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Will the snow make the city look, cleaner?


It will take a lot more than that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Its coffee time! We now pause all work during rush hour until the bulk of idiot drivers are back off the roads.


Can't "plow with the storm" if you stop for coffee...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It will take a lot more than that.


A nuke...


----------



## Freshwater

Not even a nuke will make it look cleaner..... Or smell better.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Not even a nuke will make it look cleaner..... Or smell better.


It couldnt hurt.


----------



## BUFF

Had Chinook winds (30-50mph) yesterday push temps up to mid 50's.
Got 2-3" of 20% chance of snow this am....... 









Not many guys oot this morning plowing.


----------



## jomama45

Radio just said we're at 9.5" so far. Luckily, we only have 10 hours until the winter storm warning expires. Yee-haw!


----------



## EWSplow

It stopped snowing...now its graupling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It has lightened up both snow intensity and lighter out...still coming down good and blowing.


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> Had Chinook winds (30-50mph) yesterday push temps up to mid 50's.
> Got 2-3" of 20% chance of snow this am.......
> View attachment 189359
> 
> 
> Not many guys oot this morning plowing.


Love it when a Chinook blows into town, Thumbs Up


----------



## jomama45

Ok, this is getting ridiculous now......


----------



## EWSplow

Nothing like a quarter inch of ice on top of 10" of snow. The sidewalk guys will earn their money today.


----------



## SHAWZER

jomama45 said:


> Ok, this is getting ridiculous now......
> 
> View attachment 189360


Looks like a normal picture up here .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A good 8" down so far.


----------



## SteveNozick

I don’t get all the gripping. If it ain’t snowing why be in the plow business?


----------



## BUFF

SteveNozick said:


> I don't get all the gripping. If it ain't snowing why be in the plow business?


Have you ever watched Grand Torino, more specifically the barber shop scene?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SteveNozick said:


> I don't get all the gripping. If it ain't snowing why be in the plow business?


Huh?

What are we gripping? Steering wheel? Shovel?


----------



## jomama45

SteveNozick said:


> If it ain't snowing why be in the plow business?


That's the million dollar question......

Things are elevating quickly here, driveway rig, Wisco style..........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189365
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> What are we gripping? Steering wheel? Shovel?


That's either a staged pic or your actually oot in the Kummingses Hell Cat plowing......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's either a staged pic or your actually oot in the Kummingses Hell Cat plowing......


Staged...I was gripping the camera.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189365
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> What are we gripping? Steering wheel? Shovel?


Looks like it's barely snowing.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Had Chinook winds (30-50mph) yesterday push temps up to mid 50's.
> Got 2-3" of 20% chance of snow this am.......
> View attachment 189359
> 
> 
> Not many guys oot this morning plowing.


The ski hill up the valley closed yesterday. They had 30 to 40 mile an hour winds with wind gusts up to 70 miles an hour.

If these temps hold I might be able to
Get on the river before I'm called back to work.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> The ski hill up the valley closed yesterday. They had 30 to 40 mile an hour winds with wind gusts up to 70 miles an hour.
> 
> If these temps hold I might be able to
> Get on the river before I'm called back to work.
> 
> View attachment 189368


Been pretty mild all winter here, just a few days below zero.


----------



## Landgreen

Plowing with the storm... Lol. 

We are getting plowed by the storm at this point.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Except for unreasonable customers...


 I thought only we had those ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> I thought only we had those ...


Want more?


----------



## Freshwater

How much you guys got?


----------



## EWSplow

Running out of room to put this Schmitt. 
Stacking with the jeep.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Running out of room to put this Schmitt.
> Stacking with the jeep.
> View attachment 189370


Dumpster empty?


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Dumpster empty?


I was thinking he should push it inside the garage if it's heated, should melt faster in there.......


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Want more?


It took us eight years to get down to the few remaining complainers we have now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Looks like it's barely snowing.


Ghost snow...

8-9"


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ghost snow...


So "unknown snow"


----------



## EWSplow

It can stop now


----------



## NYH1

Our local weatherguessorologist's are saying 1 to 4 inch, maybe 2 to 5 inches tops, Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Single digit high temps Wednesday into Thursday. 

Weather Channel's saying maybe an inch tonight. 1 to 3 inches Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Cold temps to follow. 

Basically just an average Jan./Feb. winter day. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Our local weatherguessorologist's are saying 1 to 4 inch, maybe 2 to 5 inches tops, Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Single digit high temps Wednesday into Thursday.
> 
> Weather Channel's saying maybe an inch tonight. 1 to 3 inches Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Cold temps to follow.
> 
> Basically just an average Jan./Feb. winter day.
> 
> NYH1.


Sounds like a file forecast for January.....


----------



## BUFF

Snow ended aboot 11am, sun popped and the melt began. Got up to 30*


----------



## the Suburbanite

NYH1 said:


> Our local weatherguessorologist's are saying 1 to 4 inch, maybe 2 to 5 inches tops, Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Single digit high temps Wednesday into Thursday.
> 
> Weather Channel's saying maybe an inch tonight. 1 to 3 inches Tuesday night into Wednesday morning. Cold temps to follow.
> 
> Basically just an average Jan./Feb. winter day.
> 
> NYH1.


Callling for 8-12 Tuesday to Wednesday just a few hours to the east of you. Then more colder


----------



## Bighammer

Not sure how much we actually got here, but it doesn't seem as bad as they were predicting. I see they've stuck in 2" in the forecast every day and night for the next few.


----------



## NYH1

the Suburbanite said:


> Callling for 8-12 Tuesday to Wednesday just a few hours to the east of you. Then more colder


Now the lady weatherguessorologist on the Weather Channel just said we're only gonna get an inch or two. I think Birmingham, AL. is supposed to get more the that....*ROLL TIDE!*

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189365
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> What are we gripping? Steering wheel? Shovel?


What do you got for a snow foil??....An old water heater??.....The back of the $600 plow lights look nice though...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing again....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing again....


Absolutely pouring and not one single radar out of 6 have it... I'm buying a mixer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Stars are out here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Little breezy yesterday...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Little breezy yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 189406


Is that drift tall enough to ride the big coaster.....
BTW file foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uncle....it can stop now


----------



## SteveNozick

I


Mark Oomkes said:


> Little breezy yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 189406


All I see is extra money from more service calls. Extreme drifting is a money maker for the company.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SteveNozick said:


> I
> 
> All I see is extra money from more service calls. Extreme drifting is a money maker for the company.


You must be in a "low snow" area and not understand lake effect.

It would be great...assuming we weren't ready to drop. 18 hours yesterday, back at it at midnight, still not completely "done". 1-2" down on pretty much everything. Still have sidewalks to clear from yesterday. But commercials keep getting covered so we keep returning to them.

3 weeks ago we were twiddling our thumbs, now I could use twice the manpower that I have. And it still wouldn't be enough.

One man band?

PS We've been going for 2 weeks straight now.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must be in a "low snow" area and not understand lake effect.
> 
> It would be great...assuming we weren't ready to drop. 18 hours yesterday, back at it at midnight, still not completely "done". 1-2" down on pretty much everything. Still have sidewalks to clear from yesterday. But commercials keep getting covered so we keep returning to them.
> 
> 3 weeks ago we were twiddling our thumbs, now I could use twice the manpower that I have. And it still wouldn't be enough.
> 
> One man band?
> 
> PS We've been going for 2 weeks straight now.


----------



## Landgreen

SteveNozick said:


> I
> 
> All I see is extra money from more service calls. Extreme drifting is a money maker for the company.


You get paid hourly? No seasonal accounts apparently?

Drifting is hell on people, equipment and slows everything down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Correction...a good 3-4" down and they're still predicting 2". 

And it's snow globing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There is no way to make drifting snow fun. Some of it can be money making, but it is a nightmare to deal with. Especially when you’ve been up for way longer than any human should be awake straight and have a metric **** ton of snow to deal with before the drifting.


----------



## Defcon 5

I would spray paint Ventrac is your solution on that drift...


----------



## SteveNozick

Landgreen said:


> You get paid hourly? No seasonal accounts apparently?
> 
> Drifting is hell on people, equipment and slows everything down.


The company I work for does only commercial lots and some municipality roads. Hell, if you ain't got the right tools. That's why the owner charges extra for extreme drifting.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must be in a "low snow" area and not understand lake effect.
> 
> It would be great...assuming we weren't ready to drop. 18 hours yesterday, back at it at midnight, still not completely "done". 1-2" down on pretty much everything. Still have sidewalks to clear from yesterday. But commercials keep getting covered so we keep returning to them.
> 
> 3 weeks ago we were twiddling our thumbs, now I could use twice the manpower that I have. And it still wouldn't be enough.
> 
> One man band?
> 
> PS We've been going for 2 weeks straight now.


Good thing your still in your thirties, not an old guy like us. Shops quiet, I shoulda flew out your way for a few days.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SteveNozick said:


> The company I work for does only commercial lots and some municipality roads. Hell, if you ain't got the right tools. That's why the owner charges extra for extreme drifting.


Where are you located?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Where are you located?


I have an idea...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have an idea...


Somewhere that lake effect is a mythical unheard of creature is my guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Somewhere that lake effect is a mythical unheard of creature is my guess.


Or the mythical land of 100% traction....or $50,000 storm events.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SteveNozick said:


> The company I work for does only commercial lots and some municipality roads. Hell, if you ain't got the right tools. That's why the owner charges extra for extreme drifting.


So you dont have any skin in the game.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uncle....it can stop now


Like
Like
Like
Like
Like


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Good thing your still in your thirties, not an old guy like us. Shops quiet, I shoulda flew out your way for a few days.


I'm in my thirties?

I feel like 130...I've had cold/cough since the end of December. 18-20 hour days aren't helping it.


----------



## SteveNozick

LapeerLandscape said:


> So you dont have any skin in the game.


It no body else behind the wheel. My skills behind the wheel and my abilities are my skin in the game. I've worked lake effect in Tug Hill. But then again I'm just a dumb gear jammer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SteveNozick said:


> It no body else behind the wheel. My skills behind the wheel and my abilities are my skin in the game. I've worked lake effect in Tug Hill. But then again I'm just a dumb gear jammer...


Have you ever considered plowing driveways with a Kenworth?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever considered plowing driveways with a Kenworth?


That would be Awesome!!!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

John_DeereGreen said:


> There is no way to make drifting snow fun. Some of it can be money making, but it is a nightmare to deal with. Especially when you've been up for way longer than any human should be awake straight and have a metric **** ton of snow to deal with before the drifting.


Send the Metric Snow up here to Canada where it belongs ......................


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you ever considered plowing driveways with a Kenworth?


13 speed or 18 speed???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> 13 speed or 18 speed???


18...need a creeper gear.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 18...need a creeper gear.


Not to mention 3 reverse gears


----------



## Ajlawn1

All my trucks have creeper gear...


----------



## SteveNozick

Mark Oomkes said:


> 18...need a creeper gear.


Actually, I drive a Mack Granite with the Mack 18 spd. But from your comment about the 13spd you are not a daily driver. 13. Spd has a low , 18 spd has two Low gears and high and low in 1-4. Where as the 13spd only has high-low for the top 4 gears if you drive a Fuller. Off hand I don't recall what 13spd or the old 12 spd Mack's were.

You get your feelings out joint pretty quickly MarkOomkes. I never questioned nothing you said but your endless whining about snow fall.


----------



## Mike_PS

again, DO NOT get personal...not asking again. And technically, this is the Non SE Mich thread so keep that on mind...don't care if it is in off topic or not


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, DO NOT get personal...not asking again. And technically, this is the Non SE Mich thread so keep that on mind...don't care if it is in off topic or not


So being GR is not SE Meatchickin he can whine all he wants about snow...


----------



## EWSplow

The polar vortex is starting to set in.


----------



## Bighammer




----------



## NYH1

Still not much snow falling here. 

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45

You know you got a lot of snow when you see someone shoveling out their snowmobile in their lawn


EWSplow said:


> The polar vortex is starting to set in.


Sure is, everything is already closing in preparation for tomorrow. I just hope my wood furnace keeps up overnight.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> You know you got a lot of snow when you see someone shoveling out their snowmobile in their lawn
> 
> Sure is, everything is already closing in preparation for tomorrow. I just hope my wood furnace keeps up overnight.


Looks like a 60* temp swing in a couple days.
Suppose to be almost 40 Saturday.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> All my trucks have creeper gear...


That would take slapping gears to a new meaning


----------



## jomama45

I'd rather it stay below freezing so I can jump on the sled a few times next week.

At least a little thaw should lock the snow down somewhat. Farm fields look like the surface of the moon and all the snow fences are full.

Just passed a "Walter wanna-be" singing back.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I wonder if that’s the same guy that helped Phil with his sod relocation.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> I wonder if that's the same guy that helped Phil with his sod relocation.


He needs to be going faster for that.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I'd rather it stay below freezing so I can jump on the sled a few times next week.
> 
> At least a little thaw should lock the snow down somewhat. Farm fields look like the surface of the moon and all the snow fences are full.
> 
> Just passed a "Walter wanna-be" singing back.....
> 
> View attachment 189429


Oshkosh?


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Oshkosh?


Yes, it's been a few years since they've had them out in winter.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Yes, it's been a few years since they've had them out in winter.


100% positive traction?


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> 100% positive traction?


It ain't a Walter, only specialy trained drivers can handle them.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It ain't a Walter, only specialy trained drivers can handle them.


nevermind....


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> It ain't a Walter, only *special *drivers can handle them.


Gotcha


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> It ain't a Walter, only specialy trained drivers can handle them.


I thought a Walter was what you got so you wouldn't have to remember to engage the front axle of lesser vehicles, like an Oshkosh or M35


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 100% positive traction?


Of course, only the best when the taxpayer's' are buying!


----------



## Mike_PS

again, let's try to discuss weather....no need for some of the other comments


----------



## NYH1

We got 3 inches from this storm. Brought us up to 70" for the season so far. Another 55" to go for our seasonal average. We might make it.

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

Little cold out here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing...and its not even windy yet...this is going to be interesting. 

Oh and big surprise...they were wrong...I'd guess 6-10" yesterday, not 2.


----------



## Turf Z

What are you doing for sidewalks today/tomorrow Mark with the low temps?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What are you doing for sidewalks today/tomorrow Mark with the low temps?


Commercials are getting done, but they're starting at 3 and we doubled them up. I don't want them working alone.

Residentials are going to have to wsit.

Other than the tractor operators that is.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow globing...and its not even windy yet...this is going to be interesting.
> 
> Oh and big surprise...they were wrong...I'd guess 6-10" yesterday, not 2.


Well what are you doing here. Shouldn't you be out...….


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Well what are you doing here. Shouldn't you be out...….


Multi-tasking


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Multi-tasking


Just as I figured.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Turf Z said:


> Little cold out here


Got 7* with a 10-15mph breeze, a little chilly when I let the dogs oot this morning......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yesterday and today for @Defcon 5


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yesterday and today for @Defcon 5
> View attachment 189472
> View attachment 189473


File photo.


----------



## jomama45

Non-phile foto......


----------



## BUFF

Got this from Poopscoop country this morning


----------



## Bighammer

Mail delivery suspended? I don't remember that happening before.

https://upnorthlive.com/news/local/usps-suspends-mail-service-for-parts-of-northern-michigan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got this from Poopscoop country this morning
> View attachment 189475
> 
> 
> View attachment 189476


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Bighammer said:


> Mail delivery suspended? I don't remember that happening before.
> 
> https://upnorthlive.com/news/local/usps-suspends-mail-service-for-parts-of-northern-michigan


Same here. I've never seen this before. Of course, snail mail is more trash than useful these days anyway.


----------



## Philbilly2

Yeah... so this -50 degree wind chill thing is a little bit silly I must day...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah... so this -50 degree wind chill thing is a little bit silly I must day...


I'll might stay inside when the negative number is above my age number.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So after 3 days of copious amounts of snow, blowing and a little bit of cool air, people are grasping the fact that bare pavement is not always possible. 

They're not even complaining about an inch or two of snow on their lots after we've been through once.

If only they were always this understanding.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So after 3 days of copious amounts of snow, blowing and a little bit of cool air, people are grasping the fact that bare pavement is not always possible.
> 
> They're not even complaining about an inch or two of snow on their lots after we've been through once.
> 
> If only they were always this understanding.


Funny. The last event tenants were griping not every parking space in a lot was clear even though I made 2 return trips. This last event I made 1 return to that lot and maybe 30% were cleared. Not one call. I'm considering driving through to see if anyone moved today. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like the salt applied by the city after midnight is starting to activate now that the sun is up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Listen to your governor!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw0zmC4KN0cWikR48cM5KUEW&ust=1549020516568346


----------



## Landgreen

I never thought I would be grateful for our MVP breaking down. Passed out last night and alarm wasnt set. Employee called me at 2am griping about fried solenoid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Listen to your governor!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwj-jLGe9ZfgAhWS3oMKHfyTA14QzPwBegQIARAC&url=https://www.wlns.com/news/governor-whitmer-asks-residents-to-turn-thermostat-to-65-or-lower/1741199126&psig=AOvVaw0zmC4KN0cWikR48cM5KUEW&ust=1549020516568346


She's an idiot.


----------



## cjames808

Ghost town around here. 

No mail second day in a row. Banks closed. 

Salt salt salt salt. We are almost outta salt. 

Customer ordered 40 bags CC spread on 5 small lots w walks at $50/bag. 

So cold nothing seems slippery,wait til melt and refreeze. Then there’ll be some ice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yesterday traffic was great...today every AC under the sun is out.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Ajlawn1

cjames808 said:


> Ghost town around here.
> 
> No mail second day in a row. Banks closed.
> 
> Salt salt salt salt. We are almost outta salt.
> 
> Customer ordered 40 bags CC spread on 5 small lots w walks at $50/bag.
> 
> So cold nothing seems slippery,wait til melt and refreeze. Then there'll be some ice.


I just spent almost 3k on 3 skids of Peladow and we did our class A buildings walks with... Can't wait to hear them calling about that nasty white residual...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 189558


88.1 are you part Spanish?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Better get over to Russ’ for free breakfast for winter workers


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> 88.1 are you part Spanish?


I speak Spanish fluently....I work for a Spanish owned company...You got a problem with that??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I speak Spanish fluently....I work for a Spanish owned company...You got a problem with that??


Callate...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Callate...


Cerveza


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tequila


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I speak Spanish fluently....I work for a Spanish owned company...You got a problem with that??


Wow!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!


For once in your life....Mind your own Bobber


----------



## cjames808

Wooow. $660 pallet here Peladow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

cjames808 said:


> Wooow. $660 pallet here Peladow.


$15/bag and 55 to a skid...


----------



## Bighammer

Defcon 5 said:


> I speak Spanish fluently....I work for a Spanish owned company...You got a problem with that??


I really wish I was able to speak and understand Spanish. I have a lot of respect for the workers I see in the orchards and vineyards surrounding me and I wish I could communicate with them. They do incredible work, in lousy conditions, and get little or no recognition that they made the final product possible.

I see them pruning in -10 and windy and tying or thinning in sunny 90+ temps. THERE ARE NOT MANY THAT COULD DO THIS.


----------



## Hydromaster

Bighammer said:


> I really wish I was able to speak and understand Spanish. I have a lot of respect for the workers I see in the orchards and vineyards surrounding me and I wish I could communicate with them. They do incredible work, in lousy conditions, and get little or no recognition that they made the final product possible.
> 
> I see them pruning in -10 and windy and tying or thinning in sunny 90+ temps. THERE ARE NOT MANY THAT COULD DO THIS.


I worked in New Mexico for a while with a lot of people with Spanish ancestry and
connections the Mexico.
An interesting fact I learned when I was disgruntled and not understanding all of the swearwords that they were saying to me .

If they went to elementary school in Mexico they know how to speak and understand English . Because all of them are taught it in school that's part of the curriculum

No abla English ,is an act

they are being disrespectful (IMO)when they speak Spanish in front of the white guy so they don't know what they're saying.

So next time you're around them in the freezing or hot weather and they won't speak to you or speak English just know that they too are racist.


----------



## Mike_PS

well, I don't want to shut this thread down but if we continue with the recent discussions then we will do so. once again, this should be about weather


----------



## BUFF

Bet the guys in the mid west would like this aboot know...


----------



## Philbilly2

cjames808 said:


> Ghost town around here.
> 
> No mail second day in a row. Banks closed.
> 
> Salt salt salt salt. We are almost outta salt.
> 
> Customer ordered 40 bags CC spread on 5 small lots w walks at $50/bag.
> 
> So cold nothing seems slippery,wait til melt and refreeze. Then there'll be some ice.


Ever seen the movie "I am Legend" That was yesterday morning here.

Almost an unsettling feeling when it is 7am and you are the only one at a stop light that you would typically be 30 cars deep at.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189635


Had to do a double take ..... at first thought it said #Matsonsnowreport at the end


----------



## Ajlawn1

In the positive!


----------



## EWSplow

Seems news everywhere is HE LL (Michigan) froze over.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Seems news everywhere is HE LL (Michigan) froze over.


Saw that on the news but Mark is still posting......WTF


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Seems news everywhere is HE LL (Michigan) froze over.


Yes...it is cold in Detoilet.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Ever seen the movie "I am Legend" That was yesterday morning here.
> 
> Almost an unsettling feeling when it is 7am and you are the only one at a stop light that you would typically be 30 cars deep at.


 Need to only come out in the daylight. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look...they were wrong again...supposedly mostly cloudy today but it's nice and sunny.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look...they were wrong again...supposedly mostly cloudy today but it's nice and sunny.


Lol. Feels nice out too.
11degrees is now unzip your jacket weather.


----------



## EWSplow

When it hit a few degrees above zero, everything was thawing. In my mind, it seemed above freezing. :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Lol. Feels nice out too.
> 11degrees is now unzip your jacket weather.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look...they were wrong again...supposedly mostly cloudy today but it's nice and sunny.


Sunny and cold in the UP. I 75 was crap from south of gaylord to the bridge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sunny and cold in the UP. I 75 was crap from south of gaylord to the bridge.


----------



## BUFF

Beeeeeeutiful day in Co, 54*


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Beeeeeeutiful day in Co, 54*
> 
> View attachment 189663


Finger emoji. 
Actually, heat wave here today, 20*


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189664


What do see a Robin or something...?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189664


Red sky at night..... sailors delight....


----------



## EWSplow

Frog and frizzle in the forecast. We pretreated everything this morning.


----------



## Freshwater

Let the melt begin...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189664


I can see Mark sitting on his deck drinking that motor oil he likes. Watching the birds at his feeders. Then some bluejay flies in and Chase's the other birds away. And Mark blows it's head off.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> I can see Mark sitting on his deck drinking that motor oil he likes. Watching the birds at his feeders. Then some bluejay flies in and Chase's the other birds away. And Mark blows it's head off.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> I can see Mark sitting on his deck drinking that motor oil he likes. Watching the birds at his feeders. Then some bluejay flies in and Chase's the other birds away. And Mark blows it's head off.


That would probably require filling the feeders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 189693


File foto...


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Beeeeeeutiful day in Co, 54*
> 
> View attachment 189663


 Nice view to wake up too. You got that view from your home?


----------



## SHAWZER

Groundhog Wiarton Willy predicts an early spring ......


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe the operator should head to Ohio for some retraining





SHAWZER said:


> Groundhog Warton Willy predicts an early spring ......


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Groundhog Wiarton Willy predicts an early spring ......


6 more weeks or a month and a half?


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> Groundhog Wiarton Willy predicts an early spring ......


 Hopefully he was not eating any cannabis while predicting. :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6 more weeks or a month and a half?


So, the End of March Or April....


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Hopefully he was not eating any cannabis while predicting. :laugh:


At this point I'll take his forecast over the morons on TV...


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Nice view to wake up too. You got that view from your home?


Nope, I'm at the base of the foothills and can't see the back range.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> At this point I'll take his forecast over the morons on TV...


 Ditto.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6 more weeks or a month and a half?


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6 more weeks or a month and a half?





Hydromaster said:


> So, the End of March Or April....


Or 48 days until spring (march20th)

How does he (they) do it.

We nicknamed a guy at the local watering hole "groundhog day " because he's there every day and just repeats the same stories


----------



## SHAWZER

Is his name willy ? Norm ...?


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Is his name willy ? Norm ...?


Clifford?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Its boiling outside...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its boiling outside...


Maybe that's why I'm at a place that's dripping inside.


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Is his name willy ? Norm ...?





EWSplow said:


> Clifford?


All good ones, but more after the movie
"Groundhog day".


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> All good ones, but more after the movie
> "Groundhog day".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Is his name willy ? Norm ...?


Greg...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> All good ones, but more after the movie
> "Groundhog day".


Then it's gotta be phil.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Then it's gotta be phil.


Only if its a HUUters


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Maybe that's why I'm at a place that's dripping inside.


Nevermind....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Only if its a HUUters


Where?????


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Where?????


Within 50miles of his place would be my guess...


----------



## EWSplow

Must be spring. The pussy willow tree in my yard is starting to bloom.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Must be spring. The pussy willow tree in my yard is starting to bloom.


With the cold snap you guys had?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> With the cold snap you guys had?


2 days above freezing. That thing blooms several times a year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fiddy… and raining cats and dogs...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fiddy… and raining cats and dogs...


Post a video of the cats and dogs.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Post a video of the cats and dogs.


What's with you Wizzkonzin people and videos...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This weather sucks and blows...


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Why the hostility??





Ajlawn1 said:


> What's with you Wizzkonzin people and videos...


----------



## Ajlawn1

plow4beer said:


> Huh?


----------



## EWSplow

The Google pics sends me a rediscover this day notice almost daily.
I decided to click on it.
Looks like we had some snow in 2011.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Trying to uncover the Jeep?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Trying to uncover the Jeep?


Didn't have the Jeep then.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather sucks and blows...


Windy eh......


----------



## BUFF

Snow coming in Wednesday, local NTAC's are saying 1-3".... so either a bust or a blizzard..


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow said:


> The Google pics sends me a rediscover this day notice almost daily.
> I decided to click on it.
> Looks like we had some snow in 2011.
> View attachment 189793


If only you would of had a Snowrator back then...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> The Google pics sends me a rediscover this day notice almost daily.
> I decided to click on it.
> Looks like we had some snow in 2011.
> View attachment 189793


You have a video of that...…..
Speak to me Goose.....


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> You have a video of that...…..
> Speak to me Goose.....


Nooo!!
It's..."Talk to me Goose"


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like everything freeze dried overnight. 
One lot at an incline is wet where there's a typical thaw run off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Windy eh......


Not really...30" of snow almost completely gone in 2-3 days.


----------



## EWSplow

Could be a sit show tonight. Freezing rain, sleet snow, etc. 
At least so far, the timing isn't bad. 6pm today to 6am tomorrow.


----------



## plow4beer

EWSplow said:


> Could be a sit show tonight. Freezing rain, sleet snow, etc.
> At least so far, the timing isn't bad. 6pm today to 6am tomorrow.


Good day to check your wheels and spinners


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Could be a sit show tonight. Freezing rain, sleet snow, etc.
> At least so far, the timing isn't bad. 6pm today to 6am tomorrow.


Same here just the timing will be a few hours later. It could get really ugly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It could get really ugly.


Don't look in a mirror...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't look in a mirror...


Why can he see the Drag pro?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why can he see the Drag pro?


Hopefully my snowmobile trailer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You see how much snow they just got out in the northern California mountains, 108 inches yikes.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> You see how much snow they just got out in the northern California mountains, 108 inches yikes.


 I did and yikes is correct.


----------



## FredG

Did you guys see that retired cop that went down in that small plane on Superbowl Sunday. Parts were just falling off in the air.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not really...30" of snow almost completely gone in 2-3 days.


Sounds like my type of weather and the snow isn't being melted by rain...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You see how much snow they just got out in the northern California mountains, 108 inches yikes.


They do get hammered...…
Biggest single snowfall I delt with what in the Snow Range in SE Wyo, in two days it dumped 60". It made for some great riding if you had a sled set up for it.


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> They do get hammered...…
> Biggest single snowfall I delt with what in the Snow Range in SE Wyo, in two days it dumped 60". It made for some great riding if you had a sled set up for it.


SHHHAAAWWING  Sign me up for the 60" dump.


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> SHHHAAAWWING  Sign me up for the 60" dump.


It was intense, never made it more than 5miles from the trailer and burned through 10gallons of fuel.
I like the 24-30" storms much better...…


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> It was intense, never made it more than 5miles from the trailer and burned through 10gallons of fuel.
> I like the 24-30" storms much better...…
> View attachment 189820
> 
> 
> View attachment 189821


Ahhhhh, good times. Always a treat to be in the right place to take advantage of a fresh 30" dump. And even better to never loose sight of the truck or cabin and hoping you can get back for more gas. Love those days.


----------



## jomama45

"Thunder sleet"? 

Never heard that one before.........


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> "Thunder sleet"?
> 
> Never heard that one before.........


It's a big world Jonnie... try checking it oot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pouring freezing rain...going to be a looooong night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...bring back the Polar Vortex...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...temps are rising...what the heck is going on?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Wayning ooot dere eh?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> "Thunder sleet"?
> 
> Never heard that one before.........


Sleet, then snow, now rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## EWSplow

Rubber edges would be nice to squeegee this stuff.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Did you guys see that retired cop that went down in that small plane on Superbowl Sunday. Parts were just falling off in the air.


They are saying he had fake credentials now...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The only thing good this morning is me coffee.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How much ice do you southern Michigan guys have?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The only thing good this morning is me coffee.


Power is out...that's not even good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> How much ice do you southern Michigan guys have?


At least 1/3".


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Power is out...that's not even good.


We have extra coffee if its a crisis over there!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least 1/3".


Well that should help out on your "I need to use up some salt" situation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Surprisingly we didn't go through as much as I would have thought. Never really iced up....more slushed up.

Rained so hard it couldn't freeze into a skating rink.


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and in the 30s here, just sayen. Would like to see one real snow storm this season.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Thought it was about over 2 hours ago but its been raining pretty good for the last hour. The lots that were plowed are a sheet of ice and the lots that were not are not much better but at least they have a little texture to them. Its 28*


----------



## Philbilly2

Quite a noise maker rolled threw here about 9pm last nite.

Thunder and lightning... good downpour. 

Forgot to put my rain gauge out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of the "competition" was using liquids this morning...talk about screwing your customers.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of the "competition" was using liquids this morning...talk about screwing your customers.


Just bring the delivery tanker to the lot, open the 6" discharge and drive around until empty, then repeat!


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of the "competition" was using liquids this morning...talk about screwing your customers.


Said it to a guy riding with me up in the rich towns up north spraying lanes yesterday...

I mumbled "wonder how long that will stick around in a downpour"


----------



## Woodenshoe

Philbilly2 said:


> Quite a noise maker rolled threw here about 9pm last nite.
> 
> Thunder and lightning... good downpour.
> 
> Forgot to put my rain gauge out...


My rain gauge showed .3" by midnight, then froze over by 2am...


----------



## BUFF

Just starting to snow here, storm coming in from the NW









As I said storm coming in from the NW and uncle on Med is getting it now. along with 20mph wind too. 









Web Cam aboot 10mile from his place


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Surprisingly we didn't go through as much as I would have thought. Never really iced up....more slushed up.
> 
> Rained so hard it couldn't freeze into a skating rink.


Weird here, every lot was different, but on several, after the slush was pushed off, they iced up. 
Used more salt than anticipated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crisis is OVER...power came back on about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crisis is OVER...power came back on about 45 minutes ago.


That's nice......


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crisis is OVER...power came back on about 45 minutes ago.


Aren't you supposed to be off the grid by now? Figured you had a cummins powered generator fueled by grassclippings.


----------



## Philbilly2

You need to get you one of these things...










I don't think I could go without one after having one.

Know that the house will not get cold in the winter
Don't worry about freezers full of meat going bad in the summer
Don't worry about my beer getting warm... well all the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last time I can remember losing power from something other than a fried tree rat was our last big ice storm...in '13. I think it was around 14 hours that time, only about 8 this time. 

I've talked about it a bazillion times and always find something else to buy. Really need one for the biz and house, but the house is almost more important because the biz water comes through the house...so no power, no water. That's about the only thing that really bothers me when we lose power.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last time I can remember losing power from something other than a fried tree rat was our last big ice storm...in '13. I think it was around 14 hours that time, only about 8 this time.
> 
> I've talked about it a bazillion times and always find something else to buy. Really need one for the biz and house, but the house is almost more important because the biz water comes through the house...so no power, no water. That's about the only thing that really bothers me when we lose power.


Then you'll have to drink beer...maybe Bush latte.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last time I can remember losing power from something other than a fried tree rat was our last big ice storm...in '13. I think it was around 14 hours that time, only about 8 this time.
> 
> I've talked about it a bazillion times and always find something else to buy. Really need one for the biz and house, but the house is almost more important because the biz water comes through the house...so no power, no water. That's about the only thing that really bothers me when we lose power.


There is always something better to buy, maybe a couple loads of salt, new snowblower or maybe an arctic sectional.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is always something better to buy, maybe a couple loads of salt, new snowblower or maybe an arctic sectional.


Tires cut into blocks for Arctics???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tires cut into blocks for Arctics???


Now your talking...Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last time I can remember losing power from something other than a fried tree rat was our last big ice storm...in '13. I think it was around 14 hours that time, only about 8 this time.
> 
> I've talked about it a bazillion times and always find something else to buy. Really need one for the biz and house, but the house is almost more important because the biz water comes through the house...so no power, no water. That's about the only thing that really bothers me when we lose power.


Yes I know. I put this in simply for piece of mind.

We don't loose power that often, but when we do it is lengthy simply due to us being the second to last property on the ComEd spur. The third property to the west is Amren as the supplier. So the amount of propertys that are effected when my power is out is very minimal... Minimal impact = minimal cares given

They fix everything else then they get to us.


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes I know. I put this in simply for piece of mind.
> 
> We don't loose power that often, but when we do it is lengthy simply due to us being the second to last property on the ComEd spur. The third property to the west is Amren as the supplier. So the amount of propertys that are effected when my power is out is very minimal... Minimal impact = minimal cares given
> 
> They fix everything else then they get to us.


I'm amazed you're ComEd...your right they dont care about you when they have all the other degenerates to supply!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> but the house is almost more important because the biz water comes through the house...so no power, no water. That's about the only thing that really bothers me when we lose power.


So do you have some really nice grass at the biz that needs irrigated or what...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So do you have some really nice grass at the biz that needs irrigated or what...


No...a crapper.

Still misting...it can stop now.

More freezing rain tonight and low 40's tomorrow...hurry up and salt before it melts.


----------



## BUFF

NTAC's got right today, aboot 4" of fluff


----------



## Philbilly2

m_ice said:


> I'm amazed you're ComEd...your right they dont care about you when they have all the other degenerates to supply!


I'm 4th and inches from being out of bounds... :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...a crapper.
> 
> Still misting...it can stop now.
> 
> More freezing rain tonight and low 40's tomorrow...hurry up and salt before it melts.


Misting here a little, more freezing rain in the morning and a high of 46 at about 8 oclock at night.


----------



## BUFF

Still snowing and -16* F with windchill


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Still snowing and -16* F with windchill


SKWBE...it's raining again...and 32°..time to spread some salt again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE...it's raining again...and 32°..time to spread some salt again.


Parking lots were a little icy and even M24 was slick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Just got done salting. Frizzle turned to rain, hoping it turns to brine, rather than ice. Air temp is 34.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Just got done salting. Frizzle turned to rain, hoping it turns to brine, rather than ice. Air temp is 34.


We're still below freezing and I DON'T like the radar.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Maybe hitting 60 today... Then 8 tomorrow morning...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe hitting 60 today... Then 8 tomorrow morning...


Flash freeze tonight. Looks like another round of salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Flash freeze tonight. Looks like another round of salt.


Lake effect for us tomorrow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189935
> View attachment 189937


Are trees are iced up more than yesterday but not as bad as yours. No school again, thats 6 out of the last 8 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had .7" of rain yesterday. I'm convinced it worked in our favor. There was so much water running off the lots it couldn't freeze and glaze up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining hard again...enough that it isn't worth salting. Its not really icing up yet either.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe hitting 60 today... Then 8 tomorrow morning...


The cold is here this morning, at least the wind isn't blowing.


----------



## DeVries

Those pics of trees look like the ones here. We have a wind warning now, guess we better sharpen the chain saws. tomorrow might be a busy day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Those pics of trees look like the ones here. We have a wind warning now, guess we better sharpen the chain saws. tomorrow might be a busy day.


Wind warning here also, gusts up 40 mph.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I see the wind is picking up here as well and the ice is not off the trees...not good.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see the wind is picking up here as well and the ice is not off the trees...not good.


Someone needs to buy a generator.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Someone needs to buy a generator.


Power outages went from around 40k to over 110k in the past couple hours.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Power outages went from around 40k to over 110k in the past couple hours.


110K without power? Would have been a sit show in the severe cold a week ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 110K without power? Would have been a sit show in the severe cold a week ago.


Oops...131k

https://fox17online.com/2019/02/07/...-without-power-most-of-them-in-west-michigan/

It's a sit snow at these temps. If the wind picks up before the ice drops it's really going to be a mess.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oops...131k
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2019/02/07/...-without-power-most-of-them-in-west-michigan/
> 
> It's a sit snow at these temps. If the wind picks up before the ice drops it's really going to be a mess.


----------



## Defcon 5

That should be enough power to run your food dehydrator and Ham radio along with various other perimeter security devices


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> That should be enough power to run your food dehydrator and Ham radio along with various other perimeter security devices


I didn't think the alligators in the moat and guns and cannons in the fort took electricity to operate?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 189953


File foto...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto...


Sure


----------



## EWSplow

It may have stopped raining. Temp is dropping and wind picking up. 
I had a pretty good sleep schedule going, 8pm-2am. I think I'll be out past my bedtime tonight .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Most of the ice has melted off the trees. Now they're saying Sunday night before everyone gets their power back. I am thankful ours was restored as soon as it was.


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for the update. Probably what we can expect here too


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Most of the ice has melted off the trees. Now they're saying Sunday night before everyone gets their power back. I am thankful ours was restored as soon as it was.


Surprised you don't have a PTO driven Generator to keep the operation center and surveillance camera's functioning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Surprised you don't have a PTO driven Generator to keep the operation center and surveillance camera's functioning.


Meh... All he cares about is powering his well for the crapper...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh... All he cares about is powering his well for the crapper...


----------



## Defcon 5

File Photo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> File Photo


Is it???

Temps have dropped 7° in an hour...not liking the way things are looking.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> File Photo


SKWBM


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it???
> 
> Temps have dropped 7° in an hour...not liking the way things are looking.


It would be really nice if the cool dry air and wind would dry the lots before the freeze.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it???
> 
> Temps have dropped 7° in an hour...not liking the way things are looking.


Never got above 11* today but the sun was oot and things were cooking oof except on the less traveled county roads....










My place and the neighbors I plow are all cooked oofThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Never got above 11* today but the sun was oot and things were cooking oof except on the less traveled county roads....
> 
> View attachment 189982
> 
> 
> My place and the neighbors I plow are all cooked oofThumbs Up


You still plow???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You still plow???


I think he kept his 4 wheeler, I bet he looks like a monkey on a football on that thing.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Surprised you don't have a PTO driven Generator to keep the operation center and surveillance camera's functioning.


Dont forget draw bridge


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You still plow???





LapeerLandscape said:


> I think he kept his 4 wheeler, I bet he looks like a monkey on a football on that thing.


Got the wheeler and as Randy said..... Also have a K5 with a trusty Meyer EZ Mount Classic with a E60 pump and a set of Pro-Wings.
Plow a few neighbors and from my house (private road) to the county road.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Got the wheeler and as Randy said..... Also have a K5 with a trusty Meyer EZ Mount Classic with a E60 pump and a set of Pro-Wings.
> Plow a few neighbors and from my house (private road) to the county road.


K5s and older broncos were good plow vehicles.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> K5s and older broncos were good plow vehicles.


Super tight turning radius, solid axles and suspension easily modified. Only bummer is heating all that space but with a remote supplemental heater in the back corners it's ok. Been looking for a rear window/panel that bolts to the back of the cab behind the front seats to make it like a pickup like Scottr's Bronco. Been looking for years and no luck, I thinking a donor pickup cab is needed and I'll make my own.
I also have a '78 Bronco that will hopefully end up being a buggy to drive around the ranch in Wyo.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crisis is OVER...power came back on about 45 minutes ago.


We lost power Wednesday too. Some dip$h!t hit a telephone pole. Was out about 4 hours.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So mulch for the "flash freeze". Windy enough that most of it dried out. Still some ice and they're guessing at snow...guess we'll do some touch-ups\pretreatments. 

I'm sure the LE will kick in aboot 530-600.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> So mulch for the "flash freeze". Windy enough that most of it dried out. Still some ice and they're guessing at snow...guess we'll do some touch-ups\pretreatments.
> 
> I'm sure the LE will kick in aboot 530-600.


We're out too. Same reasons.

Heard a comment about wasting time this morning. Oh well, guess when he's in charge he can make the right call then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was wrong...started around 1. Anywhere from 0-6" if its catching something.

Really don't like salting in these conditions as the salt and wet pavement is catching the snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And BTW...it's lake effecting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Were back to cold, snowing and blowing here, at least is something I can deal with. With the rain, sleet and freezing rain it seems no matter what you do its wrong.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Geez what's all the commotion about? A little wind, nice and clear here, threw a little salt now back to bed...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez what's all the commotion about? A little wind, nice and clear here, threw a little salt now back to bed...


 Back to bed? Don't you have a skid to work on?


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Back to bed? Don't you have a skid to work on?


It's at the dealer out of my hands... We'll see it mid March maybe...


----------



## Freshwater

The wind is doing our job out here. All the moisture dried right out, and what flurries we have seen are blowing right away. 
I'm totally over the ice, it's impossible to deal with. I know I've lost an account over it. I'm not totally upset over losing these people though. We just couldn't make it to away fast enough.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Back to bed? Don't you have a skid to work on?


Yeah whats the story with the skid, we have the same one only a track model.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> The wind is doing our job out here. All the moisture dried right out, and what flurries we have seen are blowing right away.
> I'm totally over the ice, it's impossible to deal with. I know I've lost an account over it. I'm not totally upset over losing these people though. We just couldn't make it to away fast enough.


 Probably a good thing, now you are not under the gun to get to them.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah whats the story with the skid, we have the same one only a track model.


 He said above the dealer has it. Pay attention Randy. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah whats the story with the skid, we have the same one only a track model.


Had it halfway running day after the vortex, thought maybe gelled up... Tried starting it when it got back into the 40/50's again multiple days and no fire... Had dealer out changed out filters and still wouldn't start... Good pressure out of filters but low rail pressure... Said they needed it in shop to continue. So not sure exactly yet what's up...


----------



## Freshwater

FredG said:


> Probably a good thing, now you are not under the gun to get to them.


We still have them for the rest of the year. It's one of those where you just know. Even if they end up wanting us back, I'm not sure if I'd even turn in a bid.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had it halfway running day after the vortex, thought maybe gelled up... Tried starting it when it got back into the 40/50's again multiple days and no fire... Had dealer out changed out filters and still wouldn't start... Good pressure out of filters but low rail pressure... Said they needed it in shop to continue. So not sure exactly yet what's up...


Can the rails themselves get clogged?


----------



## Randall Ave

Freshwater said:


> Can the rails themselves get clogged?


Unit that ive ever seen.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater said:


> We still have them for the rest of the year. It's one of those where you just know. Even if they end up wanting us back, I'm not sure if I'd even turn in a bid.


 Got Ya.


----------



## Freshwater

Randall Ave said:


> Unit that ive ever seen.


Strange, seems theres got to be a restriction somewhere after the filters.


----------



## Randall Ave

Did you blow out all the fuel lines? I had a back hoe. Run then die. The 90' fitting at the fuel filter inlet was clogged with crap. It's usually something stupid like that.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And BTW...it's lake effecting.


That's nice...….

Another cool morning.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> That's nice...….
> 
> Another cool morning.
> View attachment 190012


Must have done more aggressive driving since yesterday, you lost 0.7 mpg in your average.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Must have done more aggressive driving since yesterday, you lost 0.7 mpg in your average.


Filled up and hit the reset, being cold and having the hubs locked in don't help mileage.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Filled up and hit the reset, being cold and having the hubs locked in don't help mileage.


Hubs locked in a little champagne powder?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Hubs locked in a little champagne powder?


So I can launch to go through an intersection if needed. I lock my hubs in periodically to rotate the diff, splash earl on the bearing/seals and rotoate knuckles.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> So I can launch to go through an intersection if needed. I lock my hubs in periodically to rotate the diff, splash earl on the bearing/seals and rotoate knuckles.


If there not turning they dont need earl...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> If there not turning they dont need earl...


Since we have very low humidity seals dry oot, it sucks pulling the carrier to replace a axle seal so I lock the hubs in for a couple hundred miles periodically to keep them wet.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Since we have very low humidity seals dry oot, it sucks pulling the carrier to replace a axle seal so I lock the hubs in for a couple hundred miles periodically to keep them wet.


Add a 1/4" layer of rust and you'll see what we in the rust belt deal with.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Freshwater said:


> Can the rails themselves get clogged?


If the rail is clogged with anything beyond gelled fuel you've got much bigger problems than the rail being clogged.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Add a 1/4" layer of rust and you'll see what we in the rust belt deal with.


I see enough pics on here to get an idea of the rust.... so I'm good with that...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Did you blow out all the fuel lines? I had a back hoe. Run then die. The 90' fitting at the fuel filter inlet was clogged with crap. It's usually something stupid like that.


Its in the dealers hands now as it should be, its still under warranty...


----------



## Philbilly2

I think my house just about blew off the foundation last night.  

Need to go search for my patio furniture this afternoon when I get back from work...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> I think my house just about blew off the foundation last night.
> 
> Need to go search for my patio furniture this afternoon when I get back from work...


Ask Matt, I remember something about flying houses in Kansas.


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## SHAWZER

Philbilly2 said:


> I think my house just about blew off the foundation last night.
> 
> Need to go search for my patio furniture this afternoon when I get back from work...


Blue chair upside down in my back yard , could it be ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Another botched forecast. Less than an inch forecasted. Just got done plowing 4-5".


----------



## EWSplow

@Philbilly2 , do you know anyone named Danny? Maybe they go by another name...
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0337960/videoplayer/vi2929721625?ref_=m_tt_ov_vi


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Dang think I need to turn around, forgot my sunglasses at home...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dang think I need to turn around, forgot my sunglasses at home...


SKWBE


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've got areas with 3 which is the forecasted total. Then a squall drops a half inch in 15-20 minutes. 

Salt is working when it isn't snowing. About ready to call it a day.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lunch time ....you know what that means .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Next salt truck has a sleeper...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Next salt truck has a sleeper...


Maybe your CFO can arrange that?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> @Philbilly2 , do you know anyone named Danny? Maybe they go by another name...
> https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0337960/videoplayer/vi2929721625?ref_=m_tt_ov_vi


That should be a hit with the fellas that have murse dogs.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> That should be a hit with the fellas that have murse dogs.....


Here's a better trailer
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0337960/videoplayer/vi2325741849?ref_=vp_pl_1


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Here's a better trailer
> https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0337960/videoplayer/vi2325741849?ref_=vp_pl_1


SKW


----------



## Defcon 5

Picture of dodges new tailgate


----------



## Defcon 5

Picture of Oomkes hanging out in the bed of his new Dodge


----------



## WIPensFan

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 190013
> Picture of dodges new tailgate


Game changer??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 190013
> Picture of dodges new tailgate


Did I read no Kummings in them...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did I read no Kummings in them...?


I'm not home yet...So I just looked at the picture...My daughter will have to read me the article


----------



## Ajlawn1

No read something somewhere and the 2500 was only offered with a gasser... Maybe a certain model like the Long Horn or some crap...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> No read something somewhere and the 2500 was only offered with a gasser... Maybe a certain model like the Long Horn or some crap...


That will send Mark into a tailspin if that's true...


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> That will send Mark into a tailspin if that's true...


I think he's bizzie sleeping in his salt truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> That will send Mark into a tailspin if that's true...


He's already fuming...


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s what you get for living there....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> That's what you get for living there....


With that new style tailgate might be a little tougher for him to salt too...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> With that new style tailgate might be a little tougher for him to salt too...
> 
> View attachment 190017


How many ton / hour does that spreader do?


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> With that new style tailgate might be a little tougher for him to salt too...
> 
> View attachment 190017


Looks like dual spinners.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Looks like dual spinners.


Luther driving...Todd and Ryan spreading...lolololololol


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> Looks like dual spinners.


Just in case 1 falls off...


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Looks like dual spinners.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 190013
> Picture of dodges new tailgate


That'll be handy for hooking / unhooking GN trailers......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> That'll be handy for hooking / unhooking GN trailers......


That's what the engineers are spending all their time on at the Big 3...Tailgates it seems...They are turning the 2500-3500 truck market into even more expensive grocery getters..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's what the engineers are spending all their time on at the Big 3...Tailgates it seems...They are turning the 2500-3500 truck market into even more expensive grocery getters..


Looked at the one on the new GM...what a bunch of stupidity in that thing.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> That's what the engineers are spending all their time on at the Big 3...Tailgates it seems...They are turning the 2500-3500 truck market into even more expensive grocery getters..


I won't be surprised when base model pickups are only available in Fleet purchases.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looked at the one on the new GM...what a bunch of stupidity in that thing.


If you can't get your fat ass(no disrespect buff) into the bed of the pickup the Normal way ...Then you don't belong in the bed of the truck


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I won't be surprised when base model pickups are only available in Fleet purchases.


I know GM makes it very hard to purchase a base model truck


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> If you can't get your fat ass(no disrespect buff) into the bed of the pickup the Normal way ...Then you don't belong in the bed of the truck


I have no knowledge of said ass.... no disrespect taken........
FWIW I just reach on the bed of a pickup when needed.the only time I have to climb in the bed is to turn the BW GN ball.


----------



## Mike_PS

hey Todd, enough to with the gorilla or other insults. Understand? If not, I will suspend your account as I've done before


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey Todd, enough to with the gorilla or other insults. Understand? If not, I will suspend your account as I've done before


No Problem....I'm sure Buffs feelings were hurt...


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> No Problem....I'm sure Buffs feelings were hurt...


I'm not worried about his feelings and I've heard you say before that you wouldn't do it so DON'T


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> No Problem....I'm sure Buffs feelings were hurt...


Buff has feelings?


----------



## BUFF

Hit 26* today and had sunning all day, came home early to hang oot with the dogs and if was pretty toasty in the sun, felt like it was in the 50's.


----------



## BUFF

10-11' in 4days…. I can hear someone saying "It can stop now" after 2-3' has come down ….

https://www.winonadailynews.com/chp...n_d7a391af-c8d3-58c2-89a2-8e526f9fa269.html#1

https://weather.com/safety/winter/news/2019-02-05-sierra-nevada-snow-siege-california-february-2018


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> 10-11' in 4days…. I can hear someone saying "It can stop now" after 2-3' has come down ….
> 
> https://www.winonadailynews.com/chp...n_d7a391af-c8d3-58c2-89a2-8e526f9fa269.html#1
> 
> https://weather.com/safety/winter/news/2019-02-05-sierra-nevada-snow-siege-california-february-2018


Who needs a ladder, just walk up the snow drift to get on the roof.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 10-11' in 4days…. I can hear someone saying "It can stop now" after 2-3' has come down ….


Todd?


----------



## NYH1

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 190050
> 
> Who needs a ladder, just walk up the snow drift to get on the roof.


They can go skiing right from their own roof!

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 190050
> 
> Who needs a ladder, just walk up the snow drift to get on the roof.


Its so deep you can barely see the cab of the loader, they are so screwed. Driveway marker???


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 190050
> 
> Who needs a ladder, just walk up the snow drift to get on the roof.


Gotta plow WITH the storm... :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## DeVries

Thats awesome. All that powder, couldn't imaging what kind of a sh1t show that would be if a major city got that though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Gotta plow WITH the storm... :laugh:


In a storm like that...I wouldn't want to sit still..you might get buried.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd?


Hardly....I think you need to look in the mirror


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> In a storm like that...I wouldn't want to sit still..you might get buried.


I think you would get buried either way.


----------



## Freshwater

We would all still get angry calls from customers.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its so deep you can barely see the cab of the loader, they are so screwed. Driveway marker???


Use lodgepole pines for markers, the DOT oot used them in the high county.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> View attachment 190059
> 
> Use lodgepole pines for markers, the DOT oot used them in the high county.


Could get a little hairy if the plow missed the edge on the low side.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Could get a little hairy if the plow missed the edge on the low side.


Yeah it could, it's probably close to 1/3 mile to the bottom in places and it's not a gradual slope...


----------



## Freshwater

You couldnt pay me enough to plow that.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Thats awesome. All that powder, couldn't imaging what kind of a sh1t show that would be if a major city got that though.


Seatle got 6.5" a day ago and it took the city to its knees, but they don't get mulch snow to begin with


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> View attachment 190059
> 
> Use lodgepole pines for markers, the DOT oot used them in the high county.


They use 6 to 8 ft sticks on the side of the road in the U.P. I think the road commission guys compete to see how close they can get to them with the plow.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> They use 6 to 8 ft sticks on the side of the road in the U.P. I think the road commission guys compete to see how close they can get to them with the plow.


A few got shortened by the blower on the right side.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Seatle got 6.5" a day ago and it took the city to its knees, but they don't get mulch snow to begin with


Seattle 's storm helped me.
A new sidewalk sub had a trip to Puget sound planned. He postponed due to it and we have snow forecast for Sunday and Monday night. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Seattle 's storm helped me.
> A new sidewalk sub had a trip to Puget sound planned. He postponed due to it and we have snow forecast for Sunday and Monday night. Thumbs Up


A buddy flew oot there Thursday to help his kid move back to Co. He sent a text saying "it's a sit show".
Puget Sound is a really cool place, been there only once but want to return.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Puget Sound is a really cool place, been there only once but want to return.


Deceptions Pass is hard to beat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Deceptions Pass is hard to beat.


Liar...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Liar...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> View attachment 190073


Nevermind...


----------



## Freshwater

m_ice said:


> View attachment 190073


Wow. I'll keep that place in mind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

This place ain't so bad either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 190078
> This place ain't so bad either.


Never get sick of seeing that.


----------



## Freshwater

Holds a special place for sure.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 190078
> This place ain't so bad either.


As long as you're looking south


----------



## BUFF

This is all we have here.....


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> This is all we have here.....
> View attachment 190081


Heck yeah. That's gorgeous. 
Looong way down though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> This is all we have here.....
> View attachment 190081


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Heck yeah. That's gorgeous.
> Looong way down though.


955' to the bottom


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Meh... not that nice.....


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like we've been downgraded from 1-3" for today to 0.5. 
The fun starts Monday evening.


----------



## cjames808

Frankie says MAJOOOOORRRR WINTER STORM.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Reports here show snow and freezing rain. Its ground hog day oll over again.


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guessing at less than an inch for us tonight. Supposedly 3" tomorrow night...much better than the ice they were guessing at.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guessing at less than an inch for us tonight. Supposedly 3" tomorrow night...much better than the ice they were guessing at.


Not to be a one upper but tomorrow night there showing 2 inches of snow then just over a tenth inch of freezing rain and then over a tenth inch of rain. What a flipping mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190147


File post.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Photoshopped X2...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not to be a one upper but tomorrow night there showing 2 inches of snow then just over a tenth inch of freezing rain and then over a tenth inch of rain. What a flipping mess.


I wouldn't wish that fustercluck on anyone. Would be much more manageable without the rain at the end.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Photoshopped X2...


SKWBE


----------



## cjames808

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190147


Mark

How are you running that map with the totals in text? I can only load one with colors and I'm color blinded, can only seee White.

Thanks


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190147


I sure dont like that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sure dont like that.


I think someone has shares in SpartanNash...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190147


That's from Ryan Cantore


----------



## EWSplow

Ugh. These clowns couldn't forecast darkness if they were watching the sunset .
0.5" forecast. We got that in the past hour.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

EWSplow said:


> Ugh. These clowns couldn't forecast darkness if they were watching the sunset .
> 0.5" forecast. We got that in the past hour.


.5" +/- 2.0"


----------



## WIPensFan

EWSplow said:


> Ugh. These clowns couldn't forecast darkness if they were watching the sunset .
> 0.5" forecast. We got that in the past hour.


We were in 1-3" range and got about an inch. Done snowing now. City trucks in my neighborhood do a neat trick where they salt down the center of the street with the spinner barely moving so a 2' wide strip is cleared and does absolutely no good. I don't know why they bother.


----------



## WIPensFan

4-8” forecast for Mon. Evening through Tues. evening.


----------



## Freshwater

I see the snow coming, except the wind is blowing west here?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

WIPensFan said:


> We were in 1-3" range and got about an inch. Done snowing now. City trucks in my neighborhood do a neat trick where they salt down the center of the street with the spinner barely moving so a 2' wide strip is cleared and does absolutely no good. I don't know why they bother.


City does the same thing here. Might as well just save the salt for all the good it does.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> We were in 1-3" range and got about an inch. Done snowing now. City trucks in my neighborhood do a neat trick where they salt down the center of the street with the spinner barely moving so a 2' wide strip is cleared and does absolutely no good. I don't know why they bother.


Did you notice if they had spinners on the spreaders?


----------



## NYH1

Got us down for heavy snow early Tuesday followed by sleet and freezing rain Tuesday night. It'll change many times between now and then. They'll end up being wrong anyways.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

It's still snowing. Supposed to end soon. 
Back to my original schedule. Starting to plow at midnight.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Did you notice if they had spinners on the spreaders?


I know I'm out of the loop on the spinner issue...


----------



## NYH1

WIPensFan said:


> I know I'm out of the loop on the spinner issue...


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> I know I'm out of the loop on the spinner issue...


Another member is known to have spinner issues....


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Another member is known to have spinner issues....


I've made a decision to try to get along with everyone on the board. Life is too short.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bumper on the Sterling works pretty good...unless you're 1 of the 2 deer that tried to cross in front of me...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bumper on the Sterling works pretty good...unless you're 1 of the 2 deer that tried to cross in front of me...


At least they didn't want to test the windshield for you


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bumper on the Sterling works pretty good...unless you're 1 of the 2 deer that tried to cross in front of me...


Road kill stew?


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> I've made a decision to try to get along with everyone on the board. Life is too short.


So you're a quitter eh....


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> So you're a quitter eh....


Yep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> I've made a decision to try to get along with everyone on the board. Life is too short.


I've been working on the same thing...only problem is this guy named Michael...lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

5-8" and a little ice over 36 hours. 

I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5-8" and a little ice over 36 hours.
> 
> I'm tired just thinking about it.


What did you end up with last night?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5-8" and a little ice over 36 hours.
> 
> I'm tired just thinking about it.


Tired of money?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My NWS hourly chart looks like someone spilled skittles on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> What did you end up with last night?


1/2-1" depending on what side of town you were on. Maybe 1 1/4" in some spots. We salted everything figured it wasn't at our trigger and we'd be oot tonight.



GrassManKzoo said:


> Tired of money?


I'd just like the money spread oot a bit more...I've gotten 4 full nights of sleep in the past 4 weeks.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1/2-1" depending on what side of town you were on. Maybe 1 1/4" in some spots. We salted everything figured it wasn't at our trigger and we'd be oot tonight.
> 
> I'd say we were at an inch. Possibly a little more south and closer to the lake.
> Biggest factor was how much residual salt was on surfaces.
> 
> I'd just like the money spread oot a bit more...I've gotten 4 full nights of sleep in the past 4 weeks.


Easier to sleep when you have somewhat of an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Easier to sleep when you have somewhat of an idea of what to expect.


Then just expect staying up...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Then just expect staying up...


Nevermind


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Nevermind


I know, I know, it may be hard for you...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know, I know, it may be hard for you...


Nevermind...


----------



## BUFF

Supposed to sunning all day but it started to snow aboot an hour ago :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Supposed to sunning all day but it started to snow aboot an hour ago :hammerhead:


Are you in Meatchicken???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5-8" and a little ice over 36 hours.
> 
> I'm tired just thinking about it.


It can stop now...Even though it hasn't started yet...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you in Meatchicken???


Man if I am I have no idea how that happened...…..


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1/2-1" depending on what side of town you were on. Maybe 1 1/4" in some spots. We salted everything figured it wasn't at our trigger and we'd be oot tonight.
> 
> I'd just like the money spread oot a bit more...I've gotten 4 full nights of sleep in the past 4 weeks.


For some people staying up for days is no issue


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> For some people staying up for days is no issue
> View attachment 190200


Dang....... he looks used up....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Dang....... he looks used up....


I thought he looked good for 36.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought he looked good for 36.


Being up for 36days.... sure I can agree....
Must be on the Carney circuit


----------



## GrassManKzoo

BUFF said:


> Dang....... he looks used up....


Don't know if it made it to your local news... https://www.google.com/amp/amp.fox2...e-used-meth-threw-death-party-before-she-died


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> Don't know if it made it to your local news... https://www.google.com/amp/amp.fox2...e-used-meth-threw-death-party-before-she-died


Nope haven't seen that one..... sounds like he has a few minor life choice issue and a couple things to get straightened oot due to them....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GrassManKzoo said:


> Don't know if it made it to your local news... https://www.google.com/amp/amp.fox2...e-used-meth-threw-death-party-before-she-died


Thats where I saw that pic at.


----------



## WIPensFan

We got us a doosey here in Mad-Town. Snowin and blowin. Gonna be drifty...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposed to be snow...I see freezing rain closing in.


----------



## Ajlawn1

You would be correct...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Been snowing for awhile now. 

Going to waste some salt in the hopes of buying some time.


----------



## Ajlawn1

What a mess....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a mess....
> 
> View attachment 190213


That's reminiscent of last week around here.


----------



## Woodenshoe

I would rather not get four hours of sleet and freezing rain this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> I would rather not get four hours of sleet and freezing rain this morning


Speaking of...its raining.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

SOOOO MUCH IZE!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Plenty of snow here. Its drier than anticipated.


----------



## Turf Z

this isn't a lot of fun.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> this isn't a lot of fun.


This is great! Burning through 20 tons of salt washing right into the storm drains... Will be above freezing shortly and high of 37....

Whole lotta scrambling for probably nothing here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hour of snow, 2 hours of rain and an inch of snow in the past hour. 

That was some wasted salt.

Not going to be a pretty morning.


----------



## EWSplow

Grrr. It's turning into sleet now.


----------



## EWSplow

Back to all snow...about an inch an hour. 
It can stop now.


----------



## Woodenshoe

There is no plan of attack that works out efficiently with crap like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is just too much fun.

Lost the wiper linkage on my truck. Plowing with a gasser sucks when you're used to the weight of a diesel. 

Joystick controllers with multiplex wiring is stupid and sucks. I WILL find someone to build me a decent controller.


----------



## BUFF

You guys have fun with your ice, snow, and rain.... Got full sun and hi 40's in the forecast for today.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> You guys have fun with your ice, snow, and rain.... Got full sun and hi 40's in the forecast for today.


Finger emoji


----------



## GrassManKzoo

same


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I may have been cured of gas pickups.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> I may have been cured of gas pickups.


Why? What are you plowing with?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Why? What are you plowing with?


Wiper linkage broke on the Cummings...2500 with a 6.4. I miss the weight of the diesel in this crap.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wiper linkage broke on the Cummings...2500 with a 6.4. I miss the weight of the diesel in this crap.


Gotcha, I've never had a diesel but my buddy loves them. Duramax.


----------



## SHAWZER

Run your loader for awhile ,.....You will hate plowing with any truck after that .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Gotcha, I've never had a diesel but my buddy loves them. Duramax.


Same plows and I'm running out of traction long before I would with my truck.

Had a customer ask for a return trip...sure thing...eventually.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wiper linkage broke on the Cummings...2500 with a 6.4. I miss the weight of the diesel in this crap.


A qualified driver can overcome a little thing like that...…
BTW did you have shoes with Velcro straps or laces.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SHAWZER said:


> Run your loader for awhile ,.....You will hate plowing with any truck after that .


I won't plow with a truck anymore. If we need extra help in a storm, I'll move one of my wheel loader operators to a skid steer and I run the wheel loader. It's so satisfying being able to carry a 16' box full of snow around 90 degree corners and not think twice about it. And being up 8+ feet surrounded by glass so you can see everything.

I never even put a plow on my 2018 because I dislike running trucks so much now. The only one I don't mind is the international. And I'm pretty sure the only way that driver will give it up is if he dies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> A qualified driver can overcome a little thing like that...…
> BTW did you have shoes with Velcro straps or laces.....


I'm not qualified...cowboy boots.

I never boot my operators from their equipment...even if I'm a better operator. It isn't my way of treating employees.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not qualified...cowboy boots.
> 
> I never boot my operators from their equipment...even if I'm a better operator. It isn't my way of treating employees.


The truck you're in now doesn't have a "regular" driver for it?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wiper linkage broke on the Cummings...2500 with a 6.4. I miss the weight of the diesel in this crap.


I sometimes miss the ole powerstroke ability to bust through heavy drifting.

Cant believe the dodge is on the dl. Must have been act of God? Teradactyl swoop down and grab yer wiper?? Couldn't have been a design flaw...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same plows and I'm running out of traction long before I would with my truck.
> 
> Had a customer ask for a return trip...sure thing...eventually.


My response is usually a question. "What day is it?"


----------



## SHAWZER

Double OO must be bizzie ..... has not posted for an hour .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> The truck you're in now doesn't have a "regular" driver for it?


Not during the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I sometimes miss the ole powerstroke ability to bust through heavy drifting.
> 
> Cant believe the dodge is on the dl. Must have been act of God? Teradactyl swoop down and grab yer wiper?? Couldn't have been a design flaw...


Ran into the gas station and it was working. Came out and only the drivers side was.

105k in her, still better than any furd I've owned.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same plows and I'm running out of traction long before I would with my truck.
> 
> Had a customer ask for a return trip...sure thing...eventually.


Balast?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wiper linkage broke on the Cummings...2500 with a 6.4. I miss the weight of the diesel in this crap.


I broke my wiper this morning by slamming it on the windshield. New wipers are junk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Balast?


It's going to get some still not the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About that el Nino...lol.


----------



## jomama45

Got about a foot of this crap again! It really can stop now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh goodie...its snowing again. 

Everything that was bare 10 minutes ago is covered.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh goodie...its snowing again.
> 
> Everything that was bare 10 minutes ago is covered.


So _Lets Plow_ then...


----------



## NYH1

We got about 4 inches. Now there's a sleet/rain mix coming down. Don't understand how it can rain when it's 19° out....thought that was snow temps.

NYH1.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh goodie...its snowing again.
> 
> Everything that was bare 10 minutes ago is covered.


How can you be so nonchalant about this. This weather is killing me. I'm getting too old for this crap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> How can you be so nonchalant about this. This weather is killing me. I'm getting too old for this crap


Pretty sure I'm aging faster than you with these non-stop, drawn out events of the past couple years on top of lake effect.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> About that el Nino...lol.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Got about a foot of this crap again! It really can stop now!


Only a foot?
I'd say we got about 14" or more. Still snowing. 
Did 2 rounds, now running around cleaning up the windrows the city left, so people can get home.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure I'm aging faster than you with these non-stop, drawn out events of the past couple years on top of lake effect.


Yeah I don't think there's been a nice overnight event that shuts off at about 3 to cleanup nicely and go home and call it a day...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure I'm aging faster than you with these non-stop, drawn out events of the past couple years on top of lake effect.


The radar shows it could still be snowing there. Keep it.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Only a foot?
> I'd say we got about 14" or more. Still snowing.
> Did 2 rounds, now running around cleaning up the windrows the city left, so people can get home.


Been there. Not fun. We lucked out. Only 4" today. Full plow for tomorrow waiting.

Hope one of the shovelers got his fill of ice fishing today and will decide to help us out...


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Only a foot?
> I'd say we got about 14" or more. Still snowing.
> Did 2 rounds, now running around cleaning up the windrows the city left, so people can get home.


Probably closer to 15" here then...... :laugh:

Looks like it's going to snow on and off until midnight or even 1am? Could be a long night yet.....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Probably closer to 15" here then...... :laugh:
> 
> Looks like it's going to snow on and off until midnight or even 1am? Could be a long night yet.....


I'm saying 16". For today. Seems like it might be done, but weather advisory until 3am. 
Did what I could for today. Another 2am start tomorrow morning. 
The sidewalk guys gotta be sore. Hope they can crawl out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing...AGAIN.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow globing...AGAIN.


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Not sure.. I can't see.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I'm saying 16". For today. Seems like it might be done, but weather advisory until 3am.
> Did what I could for today. Another 2am start tomorrow morning.
> The sidewalk guys gotta be sore. Hope they can crawl out of bed tomorrow.


I got home an hour as go to this:










Pretty clear we got 17", for the win..........

On a side note, my wife is pretty awesome. I've been gone all day and she figured out how to get the little single stage blower I have in the shop going. She attempted to conquer 12"+ of snow from our rural driveway to ease my workload. When I finally got home, I realized I could have never gotten into the yard of she hadn't cleared it out.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Couple of casualties tonight, i94 was shut down (no surprise) so semis were taking side roads around the closure







Semi vs competition company wedged perfect between 2 poles







not a 4 way intersection, goes down a steep ditch


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I'm hoping we can get away with not salting after things get scraped off this morning the wind will blow the rest off. We will see,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm hoping we can get away with not salting after things get scraped off this morning the wind will blow the rest off. We will see,


Not happening here.


----------



## Philbilly2

30-40 mile per hour gusts here... and we have a material pick at 5am at the hospital...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not happening here.


Not here either


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> 30-40 mile per hour gusts here... and we have a material pick at 5am at the hospital...


Cancelled?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm completely shocked!!!

Foreguess has been updated to around 2" today instead of a half inch.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got ourselves a linger/er this morning..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got ourselves a linger/er this morning..


That's somewhat of an understatement...


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Cancelled?


No sir... the BS that goes into getting a time scheduled with the hospital, the site supers, facility management, security & grounds, the supplier, having enough of my guys there... she was a go no matter what.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

December and first half of January were crazy. 

Second half of January and first half of February have been crazier.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I got home an hour as go to this:
> 
> View attachment 190261
> 
> 
> Pretty clear we got 17", for the win..........
> 
> On a side note, my wife is pretty awesome. I've been gone all day and she figured out how to get the little single stage blower I have in the shop going. She attempted to conquer 12"+ of snow from our rural driveway to ease my workload. When I finally got home, I realized I could have never gotten into the yard of she hadn't cleared it out.


The local news said PW got more than Milwaukee, so I'll believe you...this time.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sun's out... Everything is melting.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sun's out... Everything is melting.


Jorts?


----------



## Ajlawn1

No, jorts don't melt silly...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, jorts don't melt silly...


:hammerhead:


----------



## Woodenshoe

I had a nice long descriptive post typed up with the epic failures of the NWS (forecasting and actual data reporting) including screenshots, and instead decided I would summerize for you all and say they are completely incompetent!


----------



## BUFF

https://nypost.com/2019/02/11/ghost-apples-appear-in-frozen-orchard/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> https://nypost.com/2019/02/11/ghost-apples-appear-in-frozen-orchard/
> View attachment 190290


Thats where frozen concentrated apple juice comes from...


----------



## Herm Witte

Luther said:


> This weather is killing me. I'm getting too old for this crap


Me too. Working too hard due to a lack of reliable and/or available help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte said:


> Me too. Working too hard due to a lack of reliable and/or available help.


Time for price to increase. Pay good employees more and having less work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy carp a lot of snow disappeared with the salt and some UV rays. About 1/10 of the cleanup I was expecting.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy carp a lot of snow disappeared with the salt and some UV rays. About 1/10 of the cleanup I was expecting.


That's nice


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy carp a lot of snow disappeared with the salt and some UV rays. About 1/10 of the cleanup I was expecting.


Glad to hear, I'm hoping for a quick cleanup and maybe even 6 consecutive hours of sleep!


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Time for price to increase. Pay good employees more and having less work.


Actually was thinking about that tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's nice


Yes it is...


----------



## Ajlawn1

The whole "it can stop now" phenomenon in one picture...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> The whole "it can stop now" phenomenon in one picture...
> 
> View attachment 190312


That's pretty cool


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's pretty cool


Not if you're on the receiving end of that snow...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy carp a lot of snow disappeared with the salt and some UV rays. About 1/10 of the cleanup I was expecting.


I was cleaning some apartment lots yesterday and with the sun, it didn't take much salt to get clear pavement.


----------



## Freshwater

Woodenshoe said:


> I had a nice long descriptive post typed up with the epic failures of the NWS (forecasting and actual data reporting) including screenshots, and instead decided I would summerize for you all and say they are completely incompetent!


I have no idea how their models saw less than an inch of snow for yesterday. I watched a half inch drop in 10min in one of the bands that came through. I barely reached the lot I was driving to, it was complete whiteout.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not if you're on the receiving end of that snow...


Meh..... a native or long-term resi should be use to it and able to deal with it.....
People say the wind oot here sucks but you get use to it, besides with wind bugs and stale aren't an issue......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Meh..... a native or long-term resi should be use to it and able to deal with it.....
> People say the wind oot here sucks but you get use to it, besides with wind bugs and stale aren't an issue......


Eye thought et blue...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye thought et blue...


Pretty sure if there was nothing to the east of us there would be no wind.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Pretty sure if there was nothing to the east of us there would be no wind.....


Illernoiz is east of you...so it makes sense.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Illernoiz is east of you...so it makes sense.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Amazing how 6 straight hours of sleep will make you feel. I don't feel like I have a hangover for once.


----------



## SHAWZER

You had sandwiches for supper ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Unload the spreaders boys... It's over as of yesterday!

From Discover on Google https://amp.clickondetroit.com/weat...kes-effect-what-it-means-for-michigan-weather


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unload the spreaders boys... It's over as of yesterday!
> 
> From Discover on Google https://amp.clickondetroit.com/weat...kes-effect-what-it-means-for-michigan-weather


Dont believe anything that comes out of Detoilet. The warmer moist air is the effects of too many out dated egg salad sandwiches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unload the spreaders boys... It's over as of yesterday!
> 
> From Discover on Google https://amp.clickondetroit.com/weat...kes-effect-what-it-means-for-michigan-weather


It's going to be warmer and drier???

Did someone miss the past 6 weeks???


----------



## Woodenshoe

its snowing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Woodenshoe said:


> its snowing...


Here too and plenty of wind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So you think you have it rough. The UP has been getting hammered with snow the last 10 days or so. About 4 to 10 inches everyday it seems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So you think you have it rough. The UP has been getting hammered with snow the last 10 days or so. About 4 to 10 inches everyday it seems.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> its snowing...


Pre-emptive strike by us...all the news about freezing after the "rain" and thaw yesterday, we salted everything and were done aboot the time it started snowing and it's holding nicely.


----------



## EWSplow

All our lots looked good. 
Walks were another story. Mostly because of poorly placed downspouts. I didn't have any pantyhose either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I didn't have any pantyhose either.


If you did I'd be concerned...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You had sandwiches for supper ?


Sandwiches for supper tonight...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Interesting... it's snowing and it wasn't forecasted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Interesting... it's snowing and it wasn't forecasted.


Are you surprised?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I am surprised...they said snow showes mainly before 1PM...its pretty much just flurrying and it's almost 1.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> All our lots looked good.
> Walks were another story. Mostly because of poorly placed downspouts. I didn't have any pantyhose either.


We've been having trouble keeping up on some of ours. Between the downspouts pouring out right on to them and the gutters pouring out at the seams, it's been a losing battle.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> We've been having trouble keeping up on some of ours. Between the downspouts pouring out right on to them and the gutters pouring out at the seams, it's been a losing battle.


No panty hose either?
We've been blending calcium chloride with sodium. At least it cuts through the thick ice.


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Interesting... it's snowing and it wasn't forecasted.


Same here this morning. Had one truck at dealer getting plow fixed. Then another blows front axle ujoint. Mother nature then dropped 2" and crazy winds. Busy day. Glad its over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Same here this morning. Had one truck at dealer getting plow fixed. Then another blows front axle ujoint. Mother nature then dropped 2" and crazy winds. Busy day. Glad its over.


Its the weekend so now you can relax...


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its the weekend so now you can relax...


Right. No snow in the "forecast."


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Right. No snow in the "forecast."


The word forecast means nothing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's sandwichthirty...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's sandwichthirty...


I just sent the wife out for take out. Ain't I a keeper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I just sent the wife out for take out. Ain't I a keeper.


CFO and daughter are at my aunt's for a chick flick or something, son is at a friend's because they're going ice fishing so I'm by myself drinking sandwiches.

Be sleeping soon. Near as I can figure, I've had 4 full nights of sleep in the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> CFO and daughter are at my aunt's for a chick flick or something, son is at a friend's because they're going ice fishing do I'm by myself drinking sandwiches.
> 
> Be sleeping soon. Near as I can figure, I've had 4 full nights of sleep in the past 6 weeks.


If you're lucky, the weather will leave you alone for a bit


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's sandwichthirty...


No its.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> If you're lucky, the weather will leave you alone for a bit


I hope so...3 Dirty Baxtards in and I'm in no condition to do anything but sleep.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> No its.
> View attachment 190413


File post...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> File post...


Get use to it.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> If you're lucky, the weather will leave you alone for a bit


 He maybe tired and I can relate, he loves it though.  :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Look at the bottom row, season totals. Calumet 262. inches so far. Wow


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Look at the bottom row, season totals. Calumet 262. inches so far. Wow
> View attachment 190436


It's the keweenaw. Why do you think they have 2nd floor doors that appear to lead to nowhere?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You'd think with that much snow they would have perfected the EXT before release. And VBX control modules.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'd think with that much snow they would have perfected the EXT before release. And VBX control modules.


I think quick cubes was suppose to be the cure all.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think quick cubes was suppose to be the cure all.


Since apparently heavy salting is good up to 5-6" storms


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I forgot the DragPro...but yeah, might as well be a chemical only plower.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> It's the keweenaw. Why do you think they have 2nd floor doors that appear to lead to nowhere?


They do.... Craziest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing there again ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing there again ?


Not yet...apparently too much dry air.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing there again ?


Not yet here. I did see flurries on and off all day yesterday and got the same percentage of accumulation as Liz Warren is native indian.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well I guess there's bets on the length of the Super Bowl National Anthem too...

https://jalopnik.com/people-in-michigan-are-betting-on-when-a-decrepit-satur-1832656720


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Everyone else has us at 1 to 1.5 inches?


----------



## Turf Z

Yikes, theres far more snow coming out of the skies than the forecasted 1" for the entire day..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looking like they’re going to knock this one out of the park based on the level of flip flopping going on


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everyone else has us at 1 to 1.5 inches?
> View attachment 190484


We were at maybe .5" a couple days ago then it ballooned to the 1-3." Unless it fills in soon or something ..5" could be pushing it... Some have it done at 7pm and others lingering into early a.m. hours...


----------



## EWSplow

I'm glad its Sunday. Started slow at 1st, looking like about 1/2" / hour now. 
They're forecasting 2-4" today and another 1,or 2" tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had an inch in Grandville, M6 and Wilson (2.5 miles south) was a dusting. M6 and 131 could hardly call it a dusting.

Traffic cams show a pretty good band going through downtown.


----------



## Turf Z

About 2.5-3" here already.

Not even Sundays are sacred anymore


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep blowing the snow this way ......


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> About 2.5-3" here already.
> 
> Not even Sundays are sacred anymore


Sunday events are the best, unless you have church accounts .


----------



## DeVries

I'd just rather be in church.


----------



## SHAWZER

I wont be in church so I might as well be plowing .


----------



## EWSplow

I think its lake effecting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yet another blown forecast. Not sure why it bothers me.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yet another blown forecast. Not sure why it bothers me.


Did the forecast come from a ISO certified source?


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> Did the forecast come from a ISO certified source?


Doesn't matter, Mork doesn't have DOT numbers on the side of his 3/4 ton, pretty sure he's no longer a SimA member, and probably grossly over loaded his salt truck...and to top it off, I bet he salted the public road in front of his house...his day was going to poop as soon as he opened his eyes this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> Doesn't matter, Mork doesn't have DOT numbers on the side of his 3/4 ton, pretty sure he's no longer a SimA member, and probably grossly over loaded his salt truck...and to top it off, I bet he salted the public road in front of his house...his day was going to poop as soon as he opened his eyes this morning


Are you implying I'm a hack???


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you implying I'm a hack???


Only stating what I learnt on plowsyte


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> Only stating what I learnt on plowsyte


That's as credible as the BookFace, Tweeker and Instathingy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> Only stating what I learnt on plowsyte


Just checking...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yet another blown forecast. Not sure why it bothers me.


What! Can't be I think we're at a 1/2"... This came at around 11...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Funny thing is my dad told the CFO on Thursday that allegedly the next week was completely clear. (He tends to believe the guessers.) I just laughed. Today, Tuesday into Wednesday. I'm sure something else will pop up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Yet another blown forecast. If getting it wrong was right, they’d be professionals.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Right now its strictly a chemical plowing event...that blob coming across the lake makes me think otherwise.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right now its strictly a chemical plowing event...that blob coming across the lake makes me think otherwise.


If its the blob we got and are still getting, you're not getting any sleep.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right now its strictly a chemical plowing event...that blob coming across the lake makes me think otherwise.


Same, right now we are still under 5" so should be able to salt it away... I don't think that blob is going to do what we think....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> If its the blob we got and are still getting, you're not getting any sleep.


It is...I just texted and axed ewe that...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Maybe a whole whopping 3/4" on the high side....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm ready for a break...my fleet is REALLY ready for a break. 

I'd also like to see an accurate forecast just once


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm ready for a break...my fleet is REALLY ready for a break.
> 
> I'd also like to see an accurate forecast just once


Me too, I'd rather you go back to complaining about having too much salt rather than complaining about too much snow. You know, switch it up a little.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Me too, I'd rather you go back to complaining about having too much salt rather than complaining about too much snow. You know, switch it up a little.......


Here ya go.. 51 pages ago... Some salt complaining...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Did finally burn through salt at a decent rate...15-20 more of these and the bin might almost be empty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Me too, I'd rather you go back to complaining about having too much salt rather than complaining about too much snow. You know, switch it up a little.......


I don't have too much salt anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 51????


----------



## Turf Z

Plowing the inch (4") of snow we were supposed to get. 

Wednesday morning sounds like a great time too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can see the moon.. and its still snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Plowing the inch (4") of snow we were supposed to get.
> 
> Wednesday morning sounds like a great time too.


One day at a time...I need to survive today first.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I love when you make a chemical commitment and it starts to snow harder than it has in the past 24 hours....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I love when you make a chemical commitment and it starts to snow harder than it has in the past 24 hours....


Ewe dew???

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## SHAWZER

You did not send any snow this way ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You did not send any snow this way ......


You can have it...had another 1/4" of moonsnow. Hasn't stopped yet, either.


----------



## SHAWZER

The system went south of me , I am sure someone down there is thanking you ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You did not send any snow this way ......


We must have built the wall already or its hung up at immigration.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sounds like somebody needs to get the Wood TV lot...

https://www.woodtv.com/amp/news/ken...llenges-for-snow-removal-companies/1778077103


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to get the Wood TV lot...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/amp/news/ken...llenges-for-snow-removal-companies/1778077103


The gal at the news desk seems to winter well...….

The featured company in the clip looks like a professional oot fit based on the DOT numbers I saw....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> The gal at the news desk seems to winter well...….
> 
> The featured company in the clip looks like a professional oot fit based on the DOT numbers I saw....


99.9% sure she has back problems...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> 99.9% sure she has back problems...


Roger that....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to get the Wood TV lot...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/amp/news/ken...llenges-for-snow-removal-companies/1778077103


Who???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


For the Brazillionth time.... Who's on first....


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to get the Wood TV lot...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/amp/news/ken...llenges-for-snow-removal-companies/1778077103


I like how she applied emphasis to "bizzie"

She must be on the plowsite...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> She must be on the plowsite...


It would be a great place to get fake news.....


----------



## extremepusher

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to get the Wood TV lot...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/amp/news/ken...llenges-for-snow-removal-companies/1778077103


The red army


----------



## Freshwater

We went from a little coating, to all out blizzard in the span of 20 min. Then it never let up. We got about 6 or 7 inches on the north half, 4 or 5 on the south half.
2 out of 5 trucks went down. 3 out of 4 snow blowers went down. 1 plow went down totally, and another limped home. What a night.


----------



## EWSplow

Its sunny!!! :yow!:
Only 5 more lots to clean up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> We went from a little coating, to all out blizzard in the span of 20 min. Then it never let up. We got about 6 or 7 inches on the north half, 4 or 5 on the south half.
> 2 out of 5 trucks went down. 3 out of 4 snow blowers went down. 1 plow went down totally, and another limped home. What a night.


Huh...thought I was the only one that had the last 6 weeks like that...


----------



## SHAWZER

Awake from your nap already ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Awake from your nap already ?


Yes...actually got more than normal for a daytime nap.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...actually got more than normal for a daytime nap.


You should get another 2-3hrs of sleep so you don't' get cranky....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You should get another 2-3hrs of sleep so you don't' get cranky....


Too late.


----------



## EWSplow

I feel like I forgot to plow something, but can't remember what it is. Maybe I'll remember when I wake up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I feel like I forgot to plow something, but can't remember what it is. Maybe I'll remember when I wake up.


Are you awake now?

PWS???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you awake now?
> 
> PWS???


Nope. Can't remember the last time I was awake. 
Doesn't stop me from pushing snow.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...actually got more than normal for a daytime nap.


The CFO must have put extra Benadryl in your sippy cup today


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I feel like I forgot to plow something, but can't remember what it is. Maybe I'll remember when I wake up.


The warden should be able to remind of what needs to be plowed..


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> The warden should be able to remind of what needs to be plowed..


Beat me to it.


----------



## EWSplow

You think you have crappy lots plowing? 
Just pulled over so a garbage truck plowing could get through a street. He had about 6" on each side. When he got to where I was, he asked if I wanted to trade. No thanks!


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a sit show tomorrow, as far as timing. 
1-3" starring in the am.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> Looks like a sit show tomorrow, as far as timing.
> 1-3" starring in the am.


So...We get to listen to Oomkes ***** about morning snow during rush hour...Can't wait


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> So...We get to listen to Oomkes ***** about morning snow during rush hour...Can't wait


He usually gets what we get an hour or two later, so he'll be beaching about afternoon rush hour snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> So...We get to listen to Oomkes ***** about morning snow during rush hour...Can't wait


You know you do have options... Maybe just for the morning drive at least...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know you do have options... Maybe just for the morning drive at least...
> 
> View attachment 190580


Already did that....For you


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Already did that....For you


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowing. Just started. Perfect timing


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Its snowing. Just started. Perfect timing


Labor costs for daytime events drives me nuts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its snowing. Just started. Perfect timing


Where???

Pretreating has begun...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Labor costs for daytime events drives me nuts.


We usually spend more time waiting for traffic than actually pushing snow.

Pretreated a few lots I knew I wouldn't get into later.
We'll see how that works.

Waiting until minutes before a couple places open to clear off what we can and salt.

Snow turning to frizzle this afternoon.. should be a sit show.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Well, what kind of crap are we getting today. Lets just roll the dice or throw the dart.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Well, what kind of crap are we getting today. Lets just roll the dice or throw the dart.


Yes...


----------



## DeVries

Let us know, seems we will be getting your left overs. Thanks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Let us know, seems we will be getting your left overs. Thanks...


Lapeer???


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like the snow went to norwestern Wisconsin, Iowa, Minnesota and the UP.
The rain went to Ohio.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...e-has-more-snow-than-its-had-in-a-decade.html


----------



## BUFF

Have clear sky's but drove through a band of snow aboot 1/2mile wide this morning, nearest clouds which are over the mtns is aboot 10miles away so it's mtn effecting...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...e-has-more-snow-than-its-had-in-a-decade.html


Read something about Lake Superior's water level coming up 2 inches which equates to over a trillion gallons of water.


----------



## Turf Z

Had snow all the way around us this morning & now it's sunny. I like this


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Read something about Lake Superior's water level coming up 2 inches which equates to over a trillion gallons of water.


https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...could-hit-record-water-level-this-summer.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Had snow all the way around us this morning & now it's sunny. I like this


Pretreating is working!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretreating is working!


Of coarse it was under the 5" threshold... Got maybe a 1/2" presalting killed it, making a second pass to put any potential ice at bay that may still come...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...could-hit-record-water-level-this-summer.html


Maybe all the fresh water will offset what goes in at detoilet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Maybe all the fresh water will offset what goes in at detoilet?


Not sure there's enough water in the world for that..


----------



## EWSplow

Not sure if anything else might come. Maybe some lake effect something or other. Cloudy over the lake. 
Other than that, 1/2" so far.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Dare I say, complete fizzle?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...could-hit-record-water-level-this-summer.html


I hope that does not mean anything for them working on this dang bridge in town... high water was the excuse that they pulled out back in October...

http://www.wcsjnews.com/news/wspyne...cle_3b27b9d1-cd08-5c07-8c30-5dde71b6e907.html

In some other thread someone guessed 2019 before we get back on that thing and I am hoping it is even that close at this point.


----------



## EWSplow

Woodenshoe said:


> Dare I say, complete frizzle?


That was supposed to happen this afternoon.


----------



## Woodenshoe

NWS hourly currently says 100% chance of precipitation now and for the next 7 hours, but that directly contradicts the current NWS radar and my weather rock!


----------



## EWSplow

Just walked in the door to hear ginger zee say ludington looks like the moon.
Got me wondering what planet lapeer might look like


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Just walked in the door to hear ginger zee say ludington looks like the moon.
> Got me wondering what planet lapeer might look like


Where are the pics of Ginger Zee?

For Fred of course...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where are the pics of Ginger Zee?
> 
> For Fred of course...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@FredG ???


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowing again. Wind off the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its snowing again. Wind off the lake.


Where???


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> @FredG ???


https://fox17online.com/author/candace-monacelli/ You got the wrong Meatchicken weather girl. Never the less Ginger is pleasant to the eye too.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


Bout 70 miles west of GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Dare I say, complete fizzle?


Shirley is looking that way.

Customers are thrilled with their ice free lots and walks...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Just walked in the door to hear ginger zee say ludington looks like the moon.
> Got me wondering what planet lapeer might look like
> View attachment 190610


Uranus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What was that about "certified" totals for zip codes?

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/snowcover-difference-over-a-short-distance/1795371655


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> What was that about "certified" totals for zip codes?
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/snowcover-difference-over-a-short-distance/1795371655


Certified by OLM?


----------



## EWSplow

Now its frizzling. The streets that were salted early am are icy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Now its frizzling. The streets that were salted early am are icy.


That's nice...my salt is still holding. Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What was that about "certified" totals for zip codes?
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/snowcover-difference-over-a-short-distance/1795371655


He has some zippy credentials.... must be correct....
*Bill Marino is a meteorologist and climatologist-extraordinaire*


----------



## EWSplow

Rain, sleet, snow and now hail. 
Hoping the sidewalk guys don't go postal.


----------



## SHAWZER

No freezing fog or pellets yet ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No freezing fog or pellets yet ?


A big, fat FIZZLE here.

But our pretreated lots are ice free...


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> No freezing fog or pellets yet ?


Everything. Grauple, frog,frizzle, rain, sleet, snow hail, whatever that mother wants to throw at us.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> A big, fat FIZZLE here.
> 
> But our pretreated lots are ice free...


The lake was blowing this way this time.
I looked at the radar an hour or so ago and just a narrow band near the lake.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A big fat nothing here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> A big fat nothing here.


So was that a roll of seven or snake eyes on your dice...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So was that a roll of seven or snake eyes on your dice...?


Threw the dart and it landed in the UP so I'm getting the sleds ready.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 190631
> 
> Threw the dart and it landed in the UP so I'm getting the sleds ready.


You ride the PW 50 tucked under the bench on the right side?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> You ride the PW 50 tucked under the bench on the right side?


Maybe.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe.


My kids had them and I'd put around the track in the yard on they.


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> My kids had them and I'd put around the track in the yard on they.


Pics or it never happened


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> Pics or it never happened


No pic of me but this should give an idea of what it looked...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> My kids had them and I'd put around the track in the yard on they.


Video???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video???


Is 8MM film the same as video?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never mind...


----------



## plow4beer

I was picturing something a little more flattering


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 190655
> 
> 
> I was picturing something a little more flattering


Damm he's a big fella...… Bet the rear shocks were replaced with schedule 40 2" pipe......


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Damm he's a big fella...… Bet the rear shocks were replaced with schedule 40 2" pipe......


Looks like a triple size Stump Brother.


----------



## BUFF

Got a text from @ktfbgb saying he's getting hammered with 2" (of snow)an hour most the day with another 18" in the forecast. I go the a webcam at the train station to check it out and Flagg is getting some decent snow

https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/usa/arizona/flagstaff-train-station.html
Been to the brewery in the pic a couple time for beers with Grant, good food and good beer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got a text from @ktfbgb saying he's getting hammered with 2" (of snow)an hour most the day with another 18" in the forecast. I go the a webcam at the train station to check it out and Flagg is getting some decent snow
> 
> https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/usa/arizona/flagstaff-train-station.html
> Been to the brewery in the pic a couple time for beers with Grant, good food and good beer.
> View attachment 190685


File info...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> File info...
> 
> View attachment 190687


Since I'm not on the Tweeker or what ever the heck that is I'm not as in tuned to the latest news flashes......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Since I'm not on the Tweeker or what ever the heck that is I'm not as in tuned to the latest news flashes......


#meneither...it was textededed to me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Got a text from @ktfbgb saying he's getting hammered with 2" (of snow)an hour most the day with another 18" in the forecast. I go the a webcam at the train station to check it out and Flagg is getting some decent snow
> 
> https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/usa/arizona/flagstaff-train-station.html
> Been to the brewery in the pic a couple time for beers with Grant, good food and good beer.
> View attachment 190685


Vegas...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> #meneither...it was textededed to me.


Really... textededed…. My textedededed's don't have the hoo haa I circle in the pic below....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whatever


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190696
> Whatever


HA!!! busted..…... it's the BookFace……
Funny his "the PloughSite" username is how you have him in contacts..... In my "the eyePhone" he shows up as Grant Alphabet......


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Vegas...
> 
> View attachment 190694


Saw LA may get snow and just talked to my nephew in Gilbert Az and he said Scottsdale and Deer Valley (north Phoenix) is expecting flurries.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Saw LA may get snow and just talked to my nephew in Gilbert Az and he said Scottsdale and Deer Valley (north Phoenix) is expecting flurries.


Its settled then...Hell is freezing over


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> HA!!! busted..…... it's the BookFace……
> Funny his "the PloughSite" username is how you have him in contacts..... In my "the eyePhone" he shows up as Grant Alphabet......


The CFO wonders who and why I have people in my phone by their PS usernames...other than Plow Lord.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Saw LA may get snow and just talked to my nephew in Gilbert Az and he said Scottsdale and Deer Valley (north Phoenix) is expecting flurries.


Wife got a text from some friends in Yucaipa, had a pretty good dusting of snow there. It's east of San Bernandino, suburb of Redlands.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Saw LA may get snow and just talked to my nephew in Gilbert Az and he said Scottsdale and Deer Valley (north Phoenix) is expecting flurries.


Mom is in Yuma complaining it's in the 40's...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO wonders who and why I have people in my phone by their PS usernames...other than Plow Lord.


I dont find it that weird... I would venture to guess that all of us have your name stored as your PS name... :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> I dont find it that weird... I would venture to guess that all of us have your name stored as your PS name... :laugh:


Ummmm not me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummmm not me...
> 
> View attachment 190697


Like you count...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like you count...


Well I guess GRBE is close enough...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummmm not me...
> 
> View attachment 190697


The door has been opened...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Saw LA may get snow and just talked to my nephew in Gilbert Az and he said Scottsdale and Deer Valley (north Phoenix) is expecting flurries.


They are, snow flakes out there.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I dont find it that weird... I would venture to guess that all of us have your name stored as your PS name... :laugh:


Let's see.... I have a
ReMark
ReToad
Poopscoop
Patty Kake
Pennsytuckey Jim
Pussy cat Mark
Grant alphabet 
Latte' Phil
The professor 
Truckman GARY
Cheesehead Tim
Buckeye Dave
Unknown Member


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Let's see.... I have a
> ReMark
> ReToad
> Poopscoop
> Patty Kake
> Pennsytuckey Jim
> Pussy cat Mark
> Grant alphabet
> Latte' Phil
> The professor
> Truckman GARY
> Cheesehead Tim
> Buckeye Dave
> Unknown Member


Who is the "unknown member"?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is the "unknown member"?


Him. So he doesn't forget his number...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Him. So he doesn't forget his number...


Him???


----------



## Mike_PS

Ok, time to move on...thinking maybe we can close this out as you already have several off topic threads for your general banter, etc so if you don't want to discuss Non SE Michigan weather then no need to leave this thread, right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Ok, time to move on...thinking maybe we can close this out as you already have several off topic threads for your general banter, etc so if you don't want to discuss Non SE Michigan weather then no need to leave this thread, right?


Where will we discuss the Non SE Michigan weather then?


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where will we discuss the Non SE Michigan weather then?


you won't then...only stay in your own area threads. you can try to joke around all you want, but I'm not joking. you guys try to take every thread off topic and you have several off topic threads for your joking around and nonsense so no need to clutter others.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Him. So he doesn't forget his number...


----------



## Philbilly2

Michael J. Donovan said:


> you won't then...only stay in your own area threads. you can try to joke around all you want, but I'm not joking. you guys try to take every thread off topic and you have several off topic threads for your joking around and nonsense so no need to clutter others.


Maybe I am reading this wrong, but isn't anywhere that is not SE Meatchicken covered in this discussion?

I guess that was always the way that I understood it.


----------



## Mike_PS

Philbilly2 said:


> Maybe I am reading this wrong, but isn't anywhere that is not SE Meatchicken covered in this discussion?
> 
> I guess that was always the way that I understood it.


yes, if that is what is discussed then it's fine...not what I'm referring to


----------



## Philbilly2

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yes, if that is what is discussed then it's fine...not what I'm referring to


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter Storm Watch for Sunday. No idea why other than it's supposed to get a bit breezy with a bit of snow.

*Winter Storm Watch*
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Grand Rapids MI
331 AM EST Fri Feb 22 2019

MIZ037>040-043>046-050>052-056>059-064>067-071>074-221645-
/O.CON.KGRR.WS.A.0002.190224T1200Z-190225T0600Z/
Mason-Lake-Osceola-Clare-Oceana-Newaygo-Mecosta-Isabella-Muskegon-
Montcalm-Gratiot-Ottawa-Kent-Ionia-Clinton-Allegan-Barry-Eaton-
Ingham-Van Buren-Kalamazoo-Calhoun-Jackson-
Including the cities of Ludington, Baldwin, Reed City, Clare,
Hart, Fremont, Big Rapids, Mount Pleasant, Muskegon, Greenville,
Alma, Grand Haven, Jenison, Grand Rapids, Ionia, St. Johns,
Holland, Hastings, Charlotte, Lansing, South Haven, Kalamazoo,
Battle Creek, and Jackson
331 AM EST Fri Feb 22 2019

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING
THROUGH LATE SUNDAY NIGHT...

* WHAT...High winds are forecasted to combine with occasional
snow and falling temperatures to potentially lead to
widespread impacts for the area. Westerly winds could gust
over 60 mph. Blowing snow could potentially lead to near
whiteout conditions. Accumulations of up to 3 inches are
possible with highest amounts across Central Lower Michigan.

* WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
central Michigan.

* WHEN...From Sunday morning through late Sunday night.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...An increased risk for tree damage and
widespread power outages exists with this storm. Plan on
difficult travel due to poor visibilities...slick roads and
high winds.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Winter Storm Watch means there is potential for significant
snow, sleet or ice accumulations and wind that may impact travel.
Widespread power outages are possible. Continue to monitor the
latest forecasts.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter Storm Watch for Sunday. No idea why other than it's supposed to get a bit breezy with a bit of snow.
> 
> *Winter Storm Watch*
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> National Weather Service Grand Rapids MI
> 331 AM EST Fri Feb 22 2019
> 
> MIZ037>040-043>046-050>052-056>059-064>067-071>074-221645-
> /O.CON.KGRR.WS.A.0002.190224T1200Z-190225T0600Z/
> Mason-Lake-Osceola-Clare-Oceana-Newaygo-Mecosta-Isabella-Muskegon-
> Montcalm-Gratiot-Ottawa-Kent-Ionia-Clinton-Allegan-Barry-Eaton-
> Ingham-Van Buren-Kalamazoo-Calhoun-Jackson-
> Including the cities of Ludington, Baldwin, Reed City, Clare,
> Hart, Fremont, Big Rapids, Mount Pleasant, Muskegon, Greenville,
> Alma, Grand Haven, Jenison, Grand Rapids, Ionia, St. Johns,
> Holland, Hastings, Charlotte, Lansing, South Haven, Kalamazoo,
> Battle Creek, and Jackson
> 331 AM EST Fri Feb 22 2019
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SUNDAY MORNING
> THROUGH LATE SUNDAY NIGHT...
> 
> * WHAT...High winds are forecasted to combine with occasional
> snow and falling temperatures to potentially lead to
> widespread impacts for the area. Westerly winds could gust
> over 60 mph. Blowing snow could potentially lead to near
> whiteout conditions. Accumulations of up to 3 inches are
> possible with highest amounts across Central Lower Michigan.
> 
> * WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
> central Michigan.
> 
> * WHEN...From Sunday morning through late Sunday night.
> 
> * ADDITIONAL DETAILS...An increased risk for tree damage and
> widespread power outages exists with this storm. Plan on
> difficult travel due to poor visibilities...slick roads and
> high winds.
> 
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> 
> A Winter Storm Watch means there is potential for significant
> snow, sleet or ice accumulations and wind that may impact travel.
> Widespread power outages are possible. Continue to monitor the
> latest forecasts.


High winds?

Our forecast for tomorrow and Sunday are guessing games.
Tomorrow morning could be a little snow, could be freezing rain, the rain may not freeze. Temps will be above freezing at some point tomorrow morning.
Sunday, starts similar, then goes to an inch of rain possible.
I'm on the fence for pretreating. I don't want to salt just to have the rain wash nit away. I guess I'll make an early morning call. Looks like no sleep.


----------



## Woodenshoe

60mph wind days mixed with snow are my favorite. Absolutely no chance of keeping anything clean for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Woodenshoe said:


> 60mph wind days mixed with snow are my favorite. Absolutely no chance of keeping anything clean for more than a few minutes.


Huh? Those are self cleaning days...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> 60mph wind days mixed with snow are my favorite. Absolutely no chance of keeping anything clean for more than a few minutes.


And salt just holds the snow and creates more work.


----------



## cjames808

Rain wind sleet. Snow. Coming.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Rain wind sleet. Snow. Coming.


Or maybe just rain and it may not freeze.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> And salt just holds the snow and creates more work.


Zactly.


----------



## BUFF

Neucence storm rolled in and suppose to linger most of the day


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Neucence storm rolled in and suppose to linger most of the day


That must be what I see on NOAA for us on Tuesday.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> That must be what I see on NOAA for us on Tuesday.


Got 1,5" overnight and suppose to snow on/oof all day with no real accumulations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last thing I said to Grant was: Better you than me.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098643334019596288
Snowed in Malibooooooo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098714916704284672
Didn't go see the sunrise at Mesa Arch, guess we should have.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last thing I said to Grant was: Better you than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098643334019596288
> Snowed in Malibooooooo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098714916704284672
> Didn't go see the sunrise at Mesa Arch, guess we should have.


Does he do any plowing anymore or just the construction now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Does he do any plowing anymore or just the construction now.


He was crying about getting his butt kicked...wimp, that's only 1.5"\hour for 24 hours.

Said it might be his last season plowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> He was crying about getting his butt kicked...wimp, that's only 1.5"\hour for 24 hours.
> 
> Said it might be his last season plowing.


Thats a lot more snow in 24 hours than I want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats a lot more snow in 24 hours than I want.


Eggzactly why I said: Better you than me. lol


----------



## prezek

Ugh. That sucks. We got 31” a few years ago. Never ever want to see that again. You guys can keep it in your high snow areas.


----------



## EWSplow

It's graupling.
I was afraid it would just rain and wash away all the precious salt we put down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Half sunning, half clouding here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Top half or bottom half .....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Top half or bottom half .....?


Good point...definitely sunning on the top half...but every once in awhile it peaks through on the bottom half.


----------



## EWSplow

As a test, I didn't treat the walks at my house.
Guess I made the right call pretreating this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> As a test, I didn't treat the walks at my house.
> Guess I made the right call pretreating this morning.
> View attachment 190766


Are you using jonniesmooth's locked camera phone?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you using jonniesmooth's locked camera phone?


This phone is a few months old and then cover lens on the camera is cracked. I think it shattered from keys in my pocket


----------



## Landgreen

We got a blizzard warning for tomorrow. 50mph winds + 3" accumulation is going to be so much fun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard about the Blizzard Warning, just north of us. Todd made Ryan ferious because he was acting like a 2nd grader because he was blowing off the forecast.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> This phone is a few months old and then cover lens on the camera is cracked. I think it shattered from keys in my pocket


Being in maintenance don't you carry one of those sweet retractable janitor key chains on your belt...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Being in maintenance don't you carry one of those sweet retractable janitor key chains on your belt...?


That would require a belt. I miss the days when the keys stayed in the ignition, where they belong.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Being in maintenance don't you carry one of those sweet retractable janitor key chains on your belt...?


https://goo.gl/images/tc5rhk


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 190770


He must have a rig like this to carry 10-12#'s of keys.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have one...not for my keys. 
Buh dum tiss.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I have one...not for my keys.
> Buh dum tiss.


----------



## EWSplow

2 minutes ago it was almost calm. Probably gusting to 20 MPH now. I'm thinking the wind might blow dry.
The local weather is still saying snow, less than an inch. Nothing shows up on NOAA hourly.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> 2 minutes ago it was almost calm. Probably gusting to 20 MPH now. I'm thinking the wind might blow dry.
> The local weather is still saying snow, less than an inch. Nothing shows up on NOAA hourly.


 H. Cuomo was in Rochester yesterday all worried about the wind suppose to be coming today. No empty tractor trailers on the Thruway and a few of the Interstates. Bashing RG&E from the ice storm in 2017 again, they worked in frigid temps and did not take that long to restore power. I was  from the site of him on TV.


----------



## Defcon 5

I'm battening down the hatches as we speak...The Bomb Cyclone is about to hit....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If we hadn't had the ice storm it might be a bigger deal, but I don't see major outages. 

33 MPH gusting to 49 right now, no big deal yet.


----------



## Turf Z

Where's the zero vis!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its snowing sideways...


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you laying down .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The wind is blowing sideways here.


----------



## Freshwater

The wind and snow is blowing sideways. Real light snow, melting as soon a it hits the ground. Frozen ground temps should be well behind any snow, and the winds should dry everything out. Looking at wed now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The wind is blowing sideways here.


Are you laying down?


----------



## SHAWZER

Dont think so ...having a sandwich .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you laying down?


I was, had about a 20 minute nap and it felt good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just a headsup for everyone downwind of me EXCEPT Boomer in the last hour everything has turned to ice here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Which way is downwind from you ...........?


----------



## Turf Z

Not wrong on the ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Which way is downwind from you ...........?


Yes

PS I already texted my fellow buffoons to warn them.

PPS Started snowing hard again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just a headsup for everyone downwind of me EXCEPT Boomer in the last hour everything has turned to ice here.


Its dried out quite nicely here after the wind and rain earlier...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just a headsup for everyone downwind of me EXCEPT Boomer in the last hour everything has turned to ice here.


You forgot the @......


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just a headsup for everyone downwind of me EXCEPT Boomer in the last hour everything has turned to ice here.


Wouldn't that be SE Michigan? Might be more effective in that thread Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You forgot the @......


No I didn't


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Iced up slicker than snot here just like Mark said it would.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Iced up slicker than snot here just like Mark said it would.


I can see his ego on the horizon...……..
Never mind it's just the moon.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I can see his ego on the horizon...……..
> Never mind it's just the moon.....


Just trying to be helpful to those that appreciate my buffoonery.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just trying to be helpful to those that appreciate my buffoonery.


SKWSM


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> SKWSM


Not into S&M or themes...or dressing up dogs.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not into S&M or themes...or dressing up dogs.


That's refreshing...… seems to becoming more of a thing......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I almost said the wind stopped, not quite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Lake effecting?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Lake effecting?


Snow globing...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow globing...


Blizzarding here. Conditions getting better. Some roads drifted shut. Cant wait for this to be over.


----------



## Freshwater

Funny how 3hrs of forcasted snow from 1 to 4 pm on the back end of the rain, turns to 18+ hrs of snow and still might not be done. 

Funnier to watch them change the end of snow from 4 to 530 to 7 to 730 to 8 to 11 to 2 to 4 to 630 to 8 to ???????????

Funniest was the comment on weather underground.... With the winds I don't see the lake effect even banding up.... Or something along those lines.

They have no clue.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

What's all this commotion about...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's all this commotion about...?
> 
> View attachment 190847


SKWAH


----------



## Woodenshoe

Forecasters just keep repeating the same thing over and over! Wind and snow ending soon, it’s like listening to Groundhog Day since 8pm last night!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Forecasters just keep repeating the same thing over and over! Wind and snow ending soon, it's like listening to Groundhog Day since 8pm last night!


Sun's out!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wind sure has died down...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wind sure has died down...


Doesn't seem that way from where I sit.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind has died down where I sit .........In reclining chair , 8 feet from wood stove with my wife bringing me a sandwich .....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/02/...o-zero-visibility-vehicles-stuck-on-i-75.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Takes a lot to close roads in da UP.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Gaylord, Mi. area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Gaylord, Mi. area.
> View attachment 190868


File foto...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Gaylord, Mi. area.
> View attachment 190868


Looks like he could have used 100% positive traction


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Looks like he could have used 100% positive traction


Must have been chained up to make it that far or he doing about 80mph.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto...


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Looks like he could have used 100% positive traction


A Walter would have made it thru.


----------



## SHAWZER

Chains and speed = Stuck Farther Deeper


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> A Walter would have made it thru.


I pulled him out with my GMC pick up.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Must have been chained up to make it that far or he doing about 80mph.


Wonder if his plow floated up, or he ran off the road.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I pulled him out with my GMC pick up.


Couldn't have done that with a ferd.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Couldn't have done that with a ferd.


I would of put the whole truck in the bed of my Ferd and took it to his shop...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/02/...o-zero-visibility-vehicles-stuck-on-i-75.html


Yeah so what's the big deal, roads closed due to a little wind and snow..... Happens all the time oot here. I've been stuck for days waiting for roads to open up or driven several hundred miles to go around the closers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yeah so what's the big deal, roads closed due to a little wind and snow..... Happens all the time oot here. I've been stuck for days waiting for roads to open up or driven several hundred miles to go around the closers.


That WAS the point. The UP doesn't shut down unless its oot of the ordinary.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That WAS the point. The UP doesn't shut down unless its oot of the ordinary.


That plow porn you posted is kinda the norm when there's a bigger snowstorm in da UP.
The roads may be impassable, but they don't really close.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That WAS the point. The UP doesn't shut down unless its oot of the ordinary.


They don't get wind?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> They don't get wind?


Not Wyoming wind. Plus they already had a sit ton of snow on the ground.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Calumet season total so far 288. inches.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Calumet season total so far 288. inches.


Thats a lot of certified snow totals to document.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah...I know, file foto.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is that what it looks like in TC?


----------



## Landgreen

We got about 5-6" but the drifting was rough. Last night about 9 I went to work on our roadways to keep them open. There were a couple spots drifted completely shut. 3' of dense snow Tried a couple times in v position with my furd but no go. Grabbed a tractor and started snowblowing. Didnt stop until 1am when operator took over. I checked other areas but hard to get to when roads full of drifts and stuck vehicles. Everything went smooth for the most part. Helped out the shovelers later in morning. Then got in the tractor again and cleaned up roads.

I dont ever recall wind like that. Nuts.


----------



## Landgreen

Cleaning up some drifting.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Cleaning up some drifting.


A little AC lighting bolt DC, Metallica or Ozzy in the background would have been nice....


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> A little AC lighting bolt DC, Metallica or Ozzy in the background would have been nice....


Tractor clatter plus Ozzy doesnt do my tinnitus any favors.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Tractor clatter plus Ozzy doesnt do my tinnitus any favors.


Mine to but old habits are hard to kick...


----------



## Turf Z

Guess it's just going to keep snowing then


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Guess it's just going to keep snowing then


20% became 50% became it's still snowing.

Correction....0% chance of snow overnight and we have a half inch of fluff.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 20% became 50% became it's still snowing.
> 
> Correction....0% chance of snow overnight and we have a half inch of fluff.


It can stop now??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now??


Why stop now???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 20% became 50% became it's still snowing.
> 
> Correction....0% chance of snow overnight and we have a half inch of fluff.


Its just your imagination.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its just your imagination.


Fake snow???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fake snow???


We got maybe a 1/4 inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its groundhog day!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got maybe a 1/4 inch.


Once it stopped snowing the residual did a lot but before that there was a enough to make it worthwhile. One if those mornings when a load goes 3-4 times further than "normal".


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Once it stopped snowing the residual did a lot but before that there was a enough to make it worthwhile. One if those mornings when a load goes 3-4 times further than "normal".


That's nice....Thanks for the update


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's nice....Thanks for the update


Any time...no antics or buffoonery from me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any time...no antics or buffoonery from me.


And thats why we read your post. Just fair and accurate posts and no buffoonery.


----------



## EWSplow

A few flurries this morning. Maybe its starting to lake effect?


----------



## Woodenshoe

Forecasters have us down for snow starting this evening (Tuesday), winding down tomorrow evening (Wednesday) and completely ending by midnight (12am Thursday). That means the snow should start tomorrow morning (Wednesday) and end sometime on Thursday night (or Friday).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Forecasters have us down for snow starting this evening (Tuesday), winding down tomorrow evening (Wednesday) and completely ending by midnight (12am Thursday). That means the snow should start tomorrow morning (Wednesday) and end sometime on Thursday (or Friday or possibly Saturday).


O ye of little faith...


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like about an inch of light fluffy stuff here. It was coming down pretty good for awhile.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So the guessers went from aboot 5" total to maybe 2".

0-100" possible...maybe.


----------



## Turf Z

If we can get only 2" off 18 hrs of snow I'll be a happy man.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So the guessers went from aboot 5" total to maybe 2".
> 
> 0-100" possible...maybe.


East wind on this side of the pond. Maybe no lake enhancement for you.

March is coming in cold. Probably 20 degrees below normal.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> East wind on this side of the pond. Maybe no lake enhancement for you.
> 
> March is coming in cold. Probably 20 degrees below normal.


Going to be in Lincoln Kneebrazka Monday -Wednesday and foregussers are saying low teens for a high and -5* for lows with a breeze and clouds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> If we can get only 2" off 18 hrs of snow I'll be a happy man.


If it's going to snow for 18 hours make it worthwhile.


----------



## Turf Z

But we're almost back to 'regular night sleep' season...


----------



## SHAWZER

You must be younger ........ When you get older there is no such thing as regular night sleep .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know I'm not nearly as smart as the guessers, but looking at the radar...I'm having a hard time seeing snow through tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Turf Z

But what about the infamous backbuild


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They were showing just over 2 inches for us by 7am. I was hoping to make a quick plow round to make things look good when people open up. Now its down to an inch at 7am, maybe they will be wrong for once.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know I'm not nearly as smart as the guessers, but looking at the radar...I'm having a hard time seeing snow through tomorrow afternoon.


Toro bought NWS...announcement is coming tomorrow


----------



## m_ice

Turf Z said:


> If we can get only 2" off 18 hrs of snow I'll be a happy man.


You can burn off at least twice that amount


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> You can burn off at least twice that amount


It's under 5"...salt away!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know I'm not nearly as smart as the guessers, but looking at the radar...I'm having a hard time seeing snow through tomorrow afternoon.


I just looked at our radar I think its DUN. Forecast was for snow through the morning rush hour. 
That inch of fluff settled to about 1/2". The residual salt took care of most of it. 
Looked like a snow globe for about an hour.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's under 5"...salt away!


Would you have to use more than 150-300# an acre?


----------



## NYH1

Our weatherguessorologist's were wrong again. They were calling for 1 to 3 inches....we got about 5! :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## Landgreen

Our tax dollars hard at work.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw1sYc4gRUiZ8vX9FMte_vUg&ust=1551324052164498


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Our tax dollars hard at work.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwj3j-DJ-trgAhVH6YMKHUGPDKEQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/02/26/noaa-delays-launch-next-generation-weather-forecast-model-names-new-acting-head/&psig=AOvVaw1sYc4gRUiZ8vX9FMte_vUg&ust=1551324052164498


That has to be due to Toro buying them......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Would you have to use more than 150-300# an acre?


I don't think so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Our tax dollars hard at work.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwj3j-DJ-trgAhVH6YMKHUGPDKEQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2019/02/26/noaa-delays-launch-next-generation-weather-forecast-model-names-new-acting-head/&psig=AOvVaw1sYc4gRUiZ8vX9FMte_vUg&ust=1551324052164498


Inflated snow totals?

How is that new?

And too cold? That doesn't fit NOAAs narrative.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

These late snowfalls are going to kill me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's snowing? Where?


----------



## SHAWZER

I have heard it only rips the bag open wider so more marbles fall out .......


Mark Oomkes said:


> These late snowfalls are going to kill me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just 1 "normal" storm is all I ask for.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just 1 "normal" storm is all I ask for.


Now we have to come up with definitions for normal (snowstorms, app rates, personalities)


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just 1 "normal" storm is all I ask for.


Not the year for this.


----------



## BUFF

Got some snog this morning, another blown forecast....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> These late snowfalls are going to kill me.


I have a customer I was chatting to about the doing snow for a living. He told me a story about his lifelong friend who did quite well at it. Who just dropped dead one storm at 48 yo.
I turned 49 last month...it was not a good story for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a customer I was chatting to about the doing snow for a living. He told me a story about his lifelong friend who did quite well at it. Who just dropped dead one storm at 48 yo.
> I turned 49 last month...it was not a good story for me.


I'm 50...and wondering.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

17-18° and freezing rain/drizzle and snow occasionally.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Not the year for this.


Or last season...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a customer I was chatting to about the doing snow for a living. He told me a story about his lifelong friend who did quite well at it. Who just dropped dead one storm at 48 yo.
> I turned 49 last month...it was not a good story for me.


No that's good you're past... Just means you're a lifer....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> No that's good you're past... Just means you're a lifer....


Crap...!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

https://www.treehugger.com/culture/normal-winter-weather-not-crisis.html


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , I am older than both of you , 59 this august . Not sure if I am semi retired or semi ret######ed.......


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 17-18° and freezing rain/drizzle and snow occasionally.


Typical of we've seen, but we're a little warmer. 
Timing of the drizzle, then snow, then drizzle sux.
The sidewalk guys were a little light on their salt applications after clearing on the early ones. Had to resalt a couple walks. 
Piles are frozen solid, so no stacking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Wow , I am older than both of you , 59 this august . Not sure if I am semi retired or semi ret######ed.......


Yes???


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Wow , I am older than both of you , 59 this august . Not sure if I am semi retired or semi ret######ed.......


You're in good company. There's a bunch of Abbies on here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hey guys :waving:


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey guys :waving:


Welcome back. How was your time out?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey guys :waving:


Hey its AJ jr. Welcome back.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> These late snowfalls are going to kill me.


You think it was late for you we had an inch at 4:30.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> You're in good company. There's a bunch of Abbies on here.


Really thought you were going to say something else...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Welcome back. How was your time out?


Had to hang out on lawnsite. But it made me realize all the dumb questions I used to ask and how silly they were. I should've just held up my hands from the keyboard before typing some of those questions.
I gave some advice to some people entering the business, 
How to mow a cemetery is a pretty popular question. Only seen two names I recognized from here over there


LapeerLandscape said:


> Hey its AJ jr. Welcome back.


lol thanks, not many people call me A.J. anymore I usually go by Andrew now, it's okay though, I have you in my phone contacts as Randy Fireball...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Really thought you were going to say something else...


Does it still start with an A .... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> lol thanks, not many people call me A.J. anymore I usually go by Andrew now, it's okay though, I have you in my phone contacts as Randy Fireball...


How about Dandy Andy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You think it was late for you we had an inch at 4:30.


What was really weird is when we started there was a 1/4" or so, salt was barely burning it off. No idea why we didn't get better results.

Maybe it was the 150#/acre application rate.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> What was really weird is when we started there was a 1/4" or so, salt was barely burning it off. No idea why we didn't get better results.
> 
> Maybe it was the 150#/acre application rate.


Too much excess salt overspray on the sidewalk...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Welcome back...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> How about Dandy Andy?


Lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey guys :waving:


So how was Redemption island...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey guys :waving:


How many times did it take you to pass Buzz's people skills class???


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey guys :waving:


Did you bring the beer? Welcome back!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> So how was Redemption island...?


It was lonely without you there


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> It was lonely without you there


Oh I'm sure...

Don't worry I'm sure most of us have used our hidden immunity idols up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh I'm sure...
> 
> Don't worry I'm sure most of us have used our hidden immunity idols up...


Some of us have 9 lives.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> How many times did it take you to pass Buzz's people skills class???


His card was declined.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The snow is done and so am I.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Some of us have 9 lives.


9.??????....I'm sure MJD can attest I have used 22 lives...:waving:


----------



## Mike_PS

Defcon 5 said:


> 9.??????....I'm sure MJD can attest I have used 22 lives...:waving:


I wouldn't give you that many Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> The snow is done and so am I.


Eight more Wednesday's until May 1, so that means at least 8 more storms with either terrible timing or freezing rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100475812632018944
Beautiful stretch of road right along Lake Meatchicken.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/updated-season-snowfall-totals/1813441165


----------



## prezek

BossPlow2010 said:


> Had to hang out on lawnsite. But it made me realize all the dumb questions I used to ask and how silly they were. I should've just held up my hands from the keyboard before typing some of those questions.
> I gave some advice to some people entering the business,
> How to mow a cemetery is a pretty popular question. Only seen two names I recognized from here over there
> 
> lol thanks, not many people call me A.J. anymore I usually go by Andrew now, it's okay though, I have you in my phone contacts as Randy Fireball...


Must be 3 cemetery threads going on...and of course all the DOT threads are going to pop up soon...I reluctantly chimed in the Massachusetts DOT one...


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I wouldn't give you that many Thumbs Up


I thought we were Buddy's....:angry:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100475812632018944
> Beautiful stretch of road right along Lake Meatchicken.


They just need a drag pro...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They just need a drag pro...Thumbs Up


With or without a frozen plug?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> With or without a frozen plug?


This plug.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/updated-season-snowfall-totals/1813441165


 7820 millimeters sounds better


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 190964
> View attachment 190963
> 
> This plug.


It's needs to drag on the ground for a few miles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...treated pavement is covered again.

https://fox17online.com/2019/02/27/...to-wait-a-little-longer-for-spring-to-arrive/


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...treated pavement is covered again.
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2019/02/27/...to-wait-a-little-longer-for-spring-to-arrive/


That shows my area as , above average temps. Yah!


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...treated pavement is covered again.
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2019/02/27/...to-wait-a-little-longer-for-spring-to-arrive/


I hope we dont have a repeat of last April. We still have fall cleanups to do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I hope we dont have a repeat of last April. We still have fall cleanups to do.


Bite your tongue.


----------



## NYH1

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a customer I was chatting to about the doing snow for a living. He told me a story about his lifelong friend who did quite well at it. Who just dropped dead one storm at 48 yo.
> I turned 49 last month...it was not a good story for me.





Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm 50...and wondering.


You guys are on barrowed time! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> You guys are on barrowed time!
> 
> NYH1.


Oh BS, they're still nappy wearing toots....
I'll be 57 in September and have plenty of whiz and vinager left. Age is a state of mind not time. I'm may be getting old but I can still run with kids mulch younger.....


----------



## Bighammer

They were predicting 2" for us last night and we woke ot about 8" nice fluffy snow.


----------



## NYH1

We got another 8 inches or so. Supposed to taper off pretty soon. 91 inches for the season so far. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Oh BS, they're still nappy wearing toots....
> I'll be 57 in September and have plenty of whiz and vinager left. Age is a state of mind not time. I'm may be getting old but I can still run with kids mulch younger.....


Never knew squatchies had a lifespan of 57....been a good run eh?

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Never knew squatchies had a lifespan of 57....been a good run eh?
> 
> NYH1.


Good food, good living, good trophy's (kids) and a good women is the secret.....
60 is the new 40 sport....


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Good food, good living, good trophy's (kids) and a good women is the secret.....
> 60 is the new 40 sport....


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


>


FWIW people I know in Ct / NE that are my age are / act mulch older than me than people oot west. Seems like they hit 50 and started to slooooow way down. IMO it's the environment and quality of life.


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> Good food, good living, good trophy's (kids) and a good women is the secret.....
> 60 is the new 40 sport....


Hear- Hear. I agree Thumbs Up You only have one year on me


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> FWIW people I know in Ct / NE that are my age are / act mulch older than me than people oot west. Seems like they hit 50 and started to slooooow way down. IMO it's the environment and quality of life.


 Ha, I'm further West than you, ( maybe this far North is a deduct? ). But I don't think so.


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> FWIW people I know in Ct / NE that are my age are / act mulch older than me than people oot west. Seems like they hit 50 and started to slooooow way down. IMO it's the environment and quality of life.


 60 is nothing, my warden is still wondering if I'm going to grow up. I will still work and play just as hard as the young. In fact probably put them to bed like my own kids.

You got to have experience in work or play.   :laugh:


----------



## Landgreen

Dear Mr Anderson. We found the pair of vise grips you've been looking for.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That doesn’t look like fun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Look at that...wrong again...the guess was mostly cloudy and its sunning. Go figure.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Dear Mr Anderson. We found the pair of vise grips you've been looking for.
> 
> View attachment 190980





Landgreen said:


> Dear Mr Anderson. We found the pair of vise grips you've been looking for.
> 
> View attachment 190980


How much work to remove them.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> How much work to remove them.


Well not out yet. No room for hammer and punch. Got out the gas ax but ran out of acetylene last night with just a little left to cut.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Well not out yet. No room for hammer and punch. Got out the gas ax but ran out of acetylene last night with just a little left to cut.


Die grinder with a cut off wheel?


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Die grinder with a cut off wheel?


Its really difficult to reach in there. Hard to even see. I could flip the blower up on end if I had to grind it out. Should be just a quick blast with the torch to get what is left. Just a tiny piece of the jaw left. Acetylene never runs out when gas store is open lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Landgreen said:


> Its really difficult to reach in there. Hard to even see. I could flip the blower up on end if I had to grind it out. Should be just a quick blast with the torch to get what is left. Just a tiny piece of the jaw left. Acetylene never runs out when gas store is open lol.


I bought a second set of bottles for those 3am repairs that always seem to use the last of the bottle up. Come in handy more than once now. Did the same for the welder's argon bottle.


----------



## Turf Z

Still snowing...


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z said:


> Still snowing...


Where??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Where??


Not here. Sunny and single digits.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not here. Sunny and single digits.


two digits here 10


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still sunning...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still sunning...


That's nice....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Better not snow...think I've had too many sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 , 9 , 19 .....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Landgreen said:


> Dear Mr Anderson. We found the pair of vise grips you've been looking for.
> 
> View attachment 190980


Ouch..!

I have only ever cloged my blower once. It was a (what I hope was) an already frozen dead cat in a snow bank by the road... aaaak!


----------



## SHAWZER

Catch up on your sleep or still have to do site checks ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 1 , 9 , 19 .....?


Since I don't eat "light" sandwiches, 3 of a good Scottish Ale will do me in. I think there might be more ABV in those 36oz than in a 30 of Busch Latte.


----------



## Turf Z

After the past 2 months not going out in the middle of the night feels like a sin

I'm actually surprised it didn't start snowing


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Since I don't eat "light" sandwiches, 3 of a good Scottish Ale will do me in. I think there might be more ABV in those 36oz than in a 30 of Busch Latte.


----------



## EWSplow

My dog is so used to getting up by 3am, that she woke the old lady at 3 this morning to go out. I slept in. Got up at 4.

Started February invoices last night. At this point, we're slightly above the entire season last year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Catch up on your sleep or still have to do site checks ?


I don't sleep it's wintering...
I was out spot salting at 2, but home before 5. Quick checkup of weekend properties and in the office for Feb billing now...Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't sleep it's wintering...
> I was out spot salting at 2, but home before 5. Quick checkup of weekend properties and in the office for Feb billing now...Thumbs Up


I'd rather be spreading salt than invoicing, but that's what pays the bills. 
I usually do them evenings and reward myself with a "sandwich" when I reach certain milestones.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My dad always called invoicing “printing money” it only takes me roughly 2 hrs a month to invoice,most of the day in the office is me listening to tunes and PSing. 

Edit...that doesn’t sound right.

Edit edit...probably accurate however you read it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just finished my invoicing , hand deliver most of them this afternoon before I get the little grand kids off the school bus .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I get the little grand kids off the school bus .


You're old...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're old...


He's young


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're old...


Yes , but I am not Mature .


----------



## DeVries

Your gonna need some sandwiches once they are gone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're old...


Look who's talking...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Look who's talking...


He's on first...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Look who's talking...


Does he ever stop.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Does he ever stop.....


Who???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


The guy on first.....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just got this from one of my guys...I really hope they're wrong.


----------



## Turf Z

Saying an under/inch for tonight.

I can't remember anytime this winter we've got under a 2" from any type of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Saying an under/inch for tonight.
> 
> I can't remember anytime this winter we've got under a 2" from any type of snow.


Couple hours ago it was under a half inch...so there's still hope.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Couple hours ago it was under a half inch...so there's still hope.


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like the guessers were close if you rake the average of all combined. Just over an inch of really fluffy stuff that settles to 1/2". Looks like another hour or so on the radar. At least its Saturday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the guessers were close if you rake the average of all combined. Just over an inch of really fluffy stuff that settles to 1/2". Looks like another hour or so on the radar. At least its Saturday.


So far about 3 hours "late" here.

Sidewalk crews are pretreating, guess we'll start on the lots soon.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So far about 3 hours "late" here.
> 
> Sidewalk crews are pretreating, guess we'll start on the lots soon.


Looks like the majority of it is yet to come for you. Probably about a 3 hour snowfall. Should be winding down for you right at the morning rush hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the majority of it is yet to come for you. Probably about a 3 hour snowfall. Should be winding down for you right at the morning rush hour.


Perfect!!!

Hopefully we'll be off the roads by then.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Perfect!!!
> 
> Hopefully we'll be off the roads by then.


Its Saturday. RELAX.


----------



## Turf Z

Most still holding from Thursday salting here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Most still holding from Thursday salting here.


So it's under the 5" trigger?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its Saturday. RELAX.


I am relaxed. Looking forward to sandwiches later.


----------



## EWSplow

I've got sidewalk guys chomping at the bit to get started. I told them last night that I didn't anticipate starting before 4am. I think they just like to make me look bad. Either there'll be snow on walks when businesses open, or they'll have to use twice as much of my precious salt.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Looks like another hour or so on the radar.


You might be off by an hour or so......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> You might be off by an hour or so......


Yup. It's winding down now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My account:










The "competition"


----------



## Turf Z

Weird totals out here.

Our southern stuff has almost double what the northern has.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Weird totals out here.
> 
> Our southern stuff has almost double what the northern has.


Pretty consistent here...around a half inch.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> My account:
> 
> View attachment 191126
> 
> 
> The "competition"
> View attachment 191127


Salt vs. brine?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt vs. brine?


Salt vs a halfassed brine application.


----------



## Turf Z

1-2" here. North had .5", almost 2" in Grand Haven/Spring Lake in some parking lots.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> My account:
> 
> View attachment 191126
> 
> 
> The "competition"
> View attachment 191127


some of mine looked like that...before serviced.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salt vs a halfassed brine application.


Looks like "halfassed" might still be giving them too much credit.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks Mr OO , Snowing here now . Thumbs Up


----------



## Turf Z

Not as much LES Sunday to Tuesday now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Not as much LES Sunday to Tuesday now?


The prayers worked!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> The prayers worked!


Give them another hour or two... They'll change it.
They literally have no idea what's going to happen.


----------



## Turf Z

It'll have another 4-6" tacked on by tonight.


----------



## BUFF

Have aboot 3.5" and suppose to continue to snow throughout tomorrow.


----------



## Herm Witte

BUFF said:


> Have aboot 3.5" and suppose to continue to snow throughout tomorrow.


I miss coming out to Copper.


----------



## BUFF

Herm Witte said:


> I miss coming out to Copper.


How long has it been Herm? Things have really built up in Summit County along with every ski area within 2hrs of Denver and when I have to take I-70 I go through there before 6am or after 8pm


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty consistent here...around a half inch.


Had it came through at night that 1/2 inch might have made it across. Sun came up and ended that notion.


----------



## Herm Witte

BUFF said:


> How long has it been Herm? Things have really built up in Summit County along with every ski area within 2hrs of Denver and when I have to take I-70 I go through there before 6am or after 8pm


Probably about six years or so. Our daughter moved to Guatemala, got married, adopted a little girl and relatively stuck south of our border. Having said all that, ski trip resources are now being used to visit our loved ones in Guatemala. But... I am hoping to take a road trip to the south west this fall. Maybe early - mid September. Use a few extra resources.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> My account:
> 
> View attachment 191126
> 
> 
> The "competition"
> View attachment 191127


Went by a few hours later, the liquid did a great job melting exactly where it was applied. Where it wasn't...still snow covered. No, I'm not surprised. A few buildings over another contractor used liquids, did a much better job applying and the lot was 90% bare.

That's one of the reasons I quit bidding Fifth Third banks. Low price and my idea of slippery and needing salt was not what other contractor's idea of slippery and needing salt was.

[email protected] place on the far right at the end of the mall is The Pit Stop that you axed me aboot.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only got 1/2 " snow here ....... you can do better than that .


----------



## EWSplow

So, I heard today from someone who talks to someone who pays for spensive weather forecasts that Thursday is going to be a MAJOR event. 
I'm waiting to see what franky Macdonald has to say.


----------



## BUFF

Herm Witte said:


> Probably about six years or so. Our daughter moved to Guatemala, got married, adopted a little girl and relatively stuck south of our border. Having said all that, ski trip resources are now being used to visit our loved ones in Guatemala. But... I am hoping to take a road trip to the south west this fall. Maybe early - mid September. Use a few extra resources.


Wow that's a change from western Meatchicken..... 
Depending on how far south you're going it's still hot in September unless you in areas that are higher evacuation.
If you come through Colorado let me know I'll buy you a couple beers.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Went by a few hours later, the liquid did a great job melting exactly where it was applied. Where it wasn't...still snow covered. No, I'm not surprised. A few buildings over another contractor used liquids, did a much better job applying and the lot was 90% bare.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I quit bidding Fifth Third banks. Low price and my idea of slippery and needing salt was not what other contractor's idea of slippery and needing salt was.
> 
> [email protected] place on the far right at the end of the mall is The Pit Stop that you axed me aboot.


Hmmmmm BBQ......


----------



## Turf Z

Sun did that best job today out of all the types of ice melt.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Hmmmmm BBQ......


Meatchicken BBQ....You would be disappointed...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Meatchicken BBQ....You would be disappointed...


Could very well be but could be good too
Can't be closed minded aboot stuff.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Could very well be but could be good too
> Can't be closed minded aboot stuff.....


If you say so....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so....


What's with the negative waves.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Went to Holland to check out the ice...you guys have less snow than we do.


----------



## Herm Witte

BUFF said:


> Wow that's a change from western Meatchicken.....
> Depending on how far south you're going it's still hot in September unless you in areas that are higher evacuation.
> If you come through Colorado let me know I'll buy you a couple beers.


I certainly will. Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Went to Holland to check out the ice...you guys have less snow than we do.
> 
> View attachment 191192


Little early for Tulips isn't it?


----------



## Herm Witte

Real Two Lips.


----------



## Randall Ave

Herm Witte said:


> Real Two Lips.
> View attachment 191199


The deer here would love that.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Little early for Tulips isn't it?


There's a pickle factory there too, it's a pretty bid dill...

Btw, doesn't look like @Defcon 5 has said it yet, but winters over..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Went to Holland to check out the ice...you guys have less snow than we do.
> 
> View attachment 191192


They have a crap load of snow in the soo and no place to put it. Coming out of town 4 lanes went to 2 because of the snow. Huges piles all over the place.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> They have a crap load of snow in the soo and no place to put it. Coming out of town 4 lanes went to 2 because of the snow. Huges piles all over the place.


That's why people land sea planes on Lake Superior in the winter, duh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Little early for Tulips isn't it?


Huh...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...


You went to Holland, I hear Holland I think Tulips, Snow and ICE in Holland means too early for Tulips..... Geez quit chasing the squirrel for a bit and pay attention......


----------



## Landgreen

There was less than an inch in the forecast last night. Checked three different forecasts. Employee calls me just now. He was heading out to salt a church. Hey boss man we got 3-4". Wtf... Unbelievable.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> There was less than an inch in the forecast last night. Checked three different forecasts. Employee calls me just now. He was heading out to salt a church. Hey boss man we got 3-4". Wtf... Unbelievable.


That Employee deserves a raise....


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> There was less than an inch in the forecast last night. Checked three different forecasts. Employee calls me just now. He was heading out to salt a church. Hey boss man we got 3-4". Wtf... Unbelievable.


Or be fired for waking you up on a Sunday....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> There was less than an inch in the forecast last night. Checked three different forecasts. Employee calls me just now. He was heading out to salt a church. Hey boss man we got 3-4". Wtf... Unbelievable.


I live mornings like that.


----------



## Turf Z

Live or love?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Live or love?


Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## Landgreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Or be fired for waking you up on a Sunday....


I'd like to fire the worthless meteorologists. This is ridiculous. Almost 6" in a couple spots.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> I'd like to fire the worthless meteorologists. This is ridiculous. Almost 6" in a couple spots.


Can I make an observation.....It seems you have turned in to Mark of the north....There is still time to turn it around with proper counciling and medication ....


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> Can I make an observation.....It seems you have turned in to Mark of the north....There is still time to turn it around with proper counciling and medication ....


 Ya I'm living proof.


----------



## Landgreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Can I make an observation.....It seems you have turned in to Mark of the north....There is still time to turn it around with proper counciling and medication ....


More sandwiches?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stupid autocorrect.


I thought it was intentional. I was going say ditto.


----------



## Defcon 5

Landgreen said:


> More sandwiches?


If those sandwiches contain Xanax and lithium...By all means chow down


----------



## Turf Z

EWSplow said:


> I thought it was intentional. I was going say ditto.


Either way works honestly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Either way works honestly.


I definitely do not live for or love them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I'd like to fire the worthless meteorologists. This is ridiculous. Almost 6" in a couple spots.


Fire or fire on?

At least it was Sunday morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly 40% chance of snow showers today. Dropped it to 20% and mostly cloudy. 

It's a beautiful sunny afternoon.


----------



## Freshwater

It's snowing here, real light. Lots with any amount of salt in the last week are perfect. Unsalted lots are spotty at best.


----------



## Ajlawn1

60 in a couple weeks...


----------



## extremepusher

Mark, 60% chance now tonight. Hudsonville/ Jenison 60% after 1 am. 1/2" or less, Grand rapids/Byron center 60%after 4 am 1/2" or less.. Nws words...


----------



## Turf Z

Don't believe their lies about half inch snowfalls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Mark, 60% chance now tonight. Hudsonville/ Jenison 60% after 1 am. 1/2" or less, Grand rapids/Byron center 60%after 4 am 1/2" or less.. Nws words...


Didn't think I'd get 2 full nights of sleep in a row.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 60 in a couple weeks...


Where?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


You should send him a snowglobe, or a card at the very least, 60 is the cut off for a senior discount at Cracker Barrel...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't think I'd get 2 full nights of sleep in a row.


That's why I wanted to pretreat tonight with liquid tonight to sleep another night. But boss said wait and lets see..... I hate salting in morning rush hour..


----------



## Turf Z

the great white devil has arrived here already


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Mark, 60% chance now tonight. Hudsonville/ Jenison 60% after 1 am. 1/2" or less, Grand rapids/Byron center 60%after 4 am 1/2" or less.. Nws words...


We had less than a half inch before 1. Salt held pretty well. Helping it along right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The longer daylight hours are doing wonders for cutting down on the salt usage, although it always surprises me to find pile bleeding at -9 on a sunny day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got 1/2 of a dusting... Just enough to fill the cracks in the asphalt and visually enough for morons to call saying their lot is slick...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now we get special weather statements saying it's going to be cold out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have a Winter Weather Advisory starting tonight through tomorrow evening...for 2" overnight and maybe another inch tomorrow. Some cold and blowing. 

Same weather we've had for most of 2 months. And it's March, it's Michigan. We frequently have winter weather in March in Michigan.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like maybe snow Thursday, depending on the track of the storm. 
Rain this weekend. 
As usual, it's a wait and see situation.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have a Winter Weather Advisory starting tonight through tomorrow evening...for 2" overnight and maybe another inch tomorrow. Some cold and blowing.
> 
> Same weather we've had for most of 2 months. And it's March, it's Michigan. We frequently have winter weather in March in Michigan.


No show for you either....The Plowlord will miss you


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No show for you either....The Plowlord will miss you


It isn't looking good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Right at about 70". Ran through our allotment and then some.

Sure am thankful I dipped into my line of credit to stockpile salt. It has paid off handsomely. Never ran out, still have plenty left for this week. Despite the multiple ice storms and cold temps when we had to bump up application rates. 

Short term pain, long term gain. Guess that's what decades of experience gives you.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right at about 70". Ran through our allotment and then some.
> 
> Sure am glad I dipped into my line of credit to stockpile salt. It has paid off handsomely.


What's an average year for you guys?


----------



## Turf Z

2-5" from tonight to Tuesday night.

Guess we'll see what we get. Been snowing reall good since midnight; inch or 2


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> What's an average year for you guys?


75ish is the 100 year average. Not long ago (not sure after the last 2 years) our 10 year was 85ish.

That's why it sucked to go 6 weeks with no plowing and little salting, but I knew winter would come. Wasn't quite expecting it like this, but I knew it would.

Here's from the local weather trivia guy:

_February was a cool, cloudy and snowy month. The average temperature of 25.6° in G.R. was 1.2° colder than average. it was the 3rd month out of the last four that has been colder than average. The warmest temperature was 48° on the 4th and -2° on the 1st. Precipitation totaled 3.43" and that was 1.64" above average. We had 20 days with with measurable precipition and only 5 days with no precipitation at all. Snowfall totaled 20.4" and that was 5.6" more than average, bringing the season total to 68.5" and that's 3.3" above average-to-date. The average amount of snow on the ground was 4". We had 9 days with at least an inch of snowfall. Snow cover varied from 12" on the 1st to just a trace on the 5th, 6th, 7th.

The average wind speed in February was 11.4 mph. That was about 1 mph faster than average. The fastest gust was 58 mph on the 24th. We had 16.9% of possible sunshijne...that was half of average sun. There were only 4 days in February that had over 30% of possible sunshine.
_
Even in the below normal years we go through a lot of salt, moreso than plowing, so it really wasn't gambling to dip into the LOC to stockpile salt to have on hand to service our customers.


----------



## Landgreen

Looks like most areas up here have or are going to surpass their season avg. Petoskey has gotten dumped on. Strange how Gaylord is the one lagging behind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Looks like most areas up here have or are going to surpass their season avg. Petoskey has gotten dumped on. Strange how Gaylord is the one lagging behind.
> 
> View attachment 191303


Wind direction? We've got more than Holland, mainly because the LE has come from west winds, not northwest.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wind direction? We've got more than Holland, mainly because the LE has come from west winds, not northwest.


Could be. But we get our LE from NW too and no shortage here. I think Petoskey can get LE from west wind so would make sense.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.9news.com/article/news/...-snow/73-0f91d72c-7bc0-40d9-a598-9d1b577858a0


----------



## Defcon 5

Waiting for Buff to chime in to say he was there and dug some people out


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Waiting for Buff to chime in to say he was there and dug some people out


After the ball sniffer found them.


----------



## Ajlawn1

He's in Kneebraska delivering Meyer parts...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Thinking they wrote the forecast wrong. They said 90% chance of snow for the next 36hrs. I think they meant 90% chance of partly sunny. We have just over a dusting and the sun is out. Salt effectiveness is at 100% even at 9° (UV rocks)!
SW side of town will get the brunt of things due to wind sped and direction.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Waiting for Buff to chime in to say he was there and dug some people out


I avoid I70 due to all the interlopers for skiing


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> He's in Kneebraska delivering Meyer parts...


Just heading east now, no parts run for Matt...
Had a brisk -14* this morning but full sun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> View attachment 191307
> Thinking they wrote the forecast wrong. They said 90% chance of snow for the next 36hrs. I think they meant 90% chance of partly sunny. We have just over a dusting and the sun is out. Salt effectiveness is at 100% even at 9° (UV rocks)!
> SW side of town will get the brunt of things due to wind sped and direction.


Was noticing the same thing.

Made the decision to keep the treated lots black and wet by reapplying this morning. At these temps it wouldn't take much to cover everything so while it was still in a "brine" state, figured we should keep it that way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Strange LE today...still loving it though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Strange LE today...still loving it though.


So why does it just seem to be in that 60 mile area and not further north or south... Is it just the phat part of the lake? Do you have a snow magnet?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Woodenshoe said:


> View attachment 191307
> Thinking they wrote the forecast wrong. They said 90% chance of snow for the next 36hrs. I think they meant 90% chance of partly sunny. We have just over a dusting and the sun is out. Salt effectiveness is at 100% even at 9° (UV rocks)!
> SW side of town will get the brunt of things due to wind sped and direction.


But, but, but  
salt doesn't work below 15° 
Are you practicing witchcraft?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So why does it just seem to be in that 60 mile area and not further north or south... is it just the phat part of the lake? Do you have a snow magnet?
> 
> View attachment 191312


Ryan has a graphic for that...bit it won't pass the PS test.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So why does it just seem to be in that 60 mile area and not further north or south... Is it just the phat part of the lake? Do you have a snow magnet?
> 
> View attachment 191312


That's where the snow flakes are.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's where the snow flakes are.


Or just Flakes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's where the snow flakes are.





Defcon 5 said:


> Or just Flakes...


Aren't you two just witty as can be today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't you two just witty as can be today.


Yes and it's not just today


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes and it's not just today


It's everyday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes and it's not just today





Defcon 5 said:


> It's everyday


Ewe fellas keep telling yourselves that...


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't you two just witty as can be today.


Please make no mistakes when you spell "witty".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte said:


> Please make no mistakes when you spell "witty".


Those 2 aren't either. Thumbs Up


----------



## Woodenshoe

BossPlow2010 said:


> But, but, but
> salt doesn't work below 15°
> Are you practicing witchcraft?


If I could make things happen with the wave of a wand or some magic spell, making rock salt more effective is wayyyyyy down on the list!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm still amazed how much snow the salt burned off with how cold it is. I realize the sun is getting stronger but it's cold out there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still amazed how much snow the salt burned off with how cold it is. I realize the sun is getting stronger but it's cold out there.


It's a dry cold though...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still amazed how much snow the salt burned off with how cold it is. I realize the sun is getting stronger but it's cold out there.


The sun getting higher/more direct to the earth makes a big difference.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm still amazed how much snow the salt burned off with how cold it is. I realize the sun is getting stronger but it's cold out there.


Untreated lots around us melted off today as well...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's lake effecting...hard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still lake effecting.


----------



## Turf Z

Really something out here in the past hour or so.


----------



## Landgreen

Today will be third full push for March. Sometimes we dont even plow this month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Really something out here in the past hour or so.


How much have you gotten?

We had 1.5" in Grandville, 4 in Byron Center and everything in between on our routes.

1.5" in Cultureville in about 2 hours.

Pretty impressed with the heated wipers.


----------



## Woodenshoe

It can stop now...


----------



## Turf Z

Anything from a trace amount in Muskegon at 3am to 
2" at 3am in Zeeland and another 4" at 8am from the same parking lot.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much have you gotten?
> 
> We had 1.5" in Grandville, 4 in Byron Center and everything in between on our routes.
> 
> 1.5" in Cultureville in about 2 hours.
> 
> Pretty impressed with the heated wipers.


Are those all certified totals????


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> Are those all certified totals????


Per "zip code" ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Are those all certified totals????


Of course...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning AND snowing now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you having your 2nd sandwich ......?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Are you having your 2nd sandwich ......?


I wish...plowing an account that "didn't get plowed". Ask your 3 employees what I was doing there at 5 this morning you moron.

Just drove through a snow globe.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still waiting for our non flurries to taper into flurries so we can get some flurries ....... my head hurts now .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Still waiting for our non flurries to taper into flurries so we can get some flurries ....... my head hurts now .


Stop eating so many sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

None yet . Dentist in a couple hours , then I will be real hungry .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Starting to dust...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never heard of it.


----------



## Turf Z

Saw the sun. There is hope


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wish...plowing an account that "didn't get plowed". Ask your 3 employees what I was doing there at 5 this morning you moron.
> 
> Just drove through a snow globe.


You all done plowing ? Finally got some flurries here . Oh ya ......I am not hungry anymore .


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s snow squalling in allen Park.
Actually it just stopped.






Started again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You all done plowing ? Finally got some flurries here . Oh ya ......I am not hungry anymore .


Yes...no...yes...maybe

Trying to figure out what we need for cleanups tonight.


----------



## Turf Z

Supposed to start up again after dark? Maybe?

Can't see more than an inch/2 falling but we have some parking spots / areas from our second pushes to clean up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Supposed to start up again after dark? Maybe?
> 
> Can't see more than an inch/2 falling but we have some parking spots / areas from our second pushes to clean up


Ditto...just checked the radar and it started filling in again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It’s sunny but blowy here...


----------



## Landgreen

Another full run waiting for us tomorrow.

Im thinking my next investment for plowing will be a self driving Tesla for site checks. Set the course, relax with a barley pop. Open the door now and then to dip the ruler in the snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Landgreen said:


> Another full run waiting for us tomorrow.
> 
> Im thinking my next investment for plowing will be a self driving Tesla for site checks. Set the course, relax with a barley pop. Open the door now and then to dip the ruler in the snow.


Do they make trucks yet? I'd take 2 self plowing and salting ones...


----------



## NYH1

Calling for 7 to 14 inches the next day and a half. My son hopes they cancel school tomorrow so he can go to the shop where he's doing his internship all day.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lovely enough to salt guess I'll throw some Jorts on....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lovely enough to salt guess I'll throw some Jorts on....


Almost a full plow again....probably 80%. Had a squall go through around 9 last night and dumped about an inch.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Almost a full plow again....probably 80%. Had a squall go through around 9 last night and dumped about an inch.


You know what the best part is? Probably get to do it all over again.

NWS now reads another 1-3" by tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> You know what the best part is? Probably get to do it all over again.
> 
> NWS now reads another 1-3" by tomorrow.


Thanks for ruining my morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So we've been under a Winter Weather Advisory since Monday morning...4 days...how stupid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> So we've been under a Winter Weather Advisory since Monday morning...4 days...how stupid.


I meant to add that its been extended until tomorrow morning which will be 4 days.

PWE


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I meant to add that its been extended until tomorrow morning which will be 4 days.
> 
> PWE


Thanks for the update...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thanks for the update...


You're welcome...BE


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Thats a lot of ice.


----------



## NYH1

We got about 3 inches. Hasn't snowed since this morning. Not too sure how we're supposed to get our 7 to 14 inches by tomorrow morning.....

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats a lot of ice.
> View attachment 191404


Lake Michigan looks about 20% frozen in that image, wasn't it just 5 years ago that it was 90%+ frozen?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> We got about 3 inches. Hasn't snowed since this morning. Not too sure how we're supposed to get our 7 to 14 inches by tomorrow morning.....
> 
> NYH1.


Just wait...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Lake Michigan looks about 20% frozen in that image, wasn't it just 5 years ago that it was 90%+ frozen?


Yes...the LE still didn't stop.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait...


I am.

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...the LE still didn't stop.


Must've been a whole lot of moisture coming up out of that 2% size hole in the center of the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Must've been a whole lot of moisture coming up out of that 2% size hole in the center of the lake.


That was pretty weird. I was getting texts from 2 unnamed PS members several times a night asking why it was still snowing and asking when it was going to stop.

Nice squall just blew through.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Whole bunch of radar action and maybe 3-4 flakes to show for it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whole bunch of radar action and maybe 3-4 flakes to show for it...


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about a 1/4 inch.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 191433


File foto...


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got about a 1/4 inch.


Same here. All the lots we're already 50 percent melted.


----------



## EWSplow

5:45 PM and the sun is just now setting. Next week it'll be an hour later. 
Not sure if I remember how to work in daylight.


----------



## extremepusher

Finally stopped in time for free steak lunch!!!!


----------



## extremepusher

On Friday... Sorry sleep deprived...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nothing interesting to report this morning...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nothing interesting to report this morning...


Well thats interesting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nothing interesting to report this morning...


Not surprising being from Indiana...


----------



## Turf Z

Is it over?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> Is it over?


It sure looks like it but its still a bit early to call it, sometime things show up in April.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z said:


> Is it over?


Did Todd say it was?


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over... Starting to bring boxes and equipment home today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It sure looks like it but its still a bit early to call it, sometime things show up in April.


Maybe you could bet someone a lunch...


----------



## SHAWZER

Took the blade off my truck today .......will that help ?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did Todd say it was?


No.....We are gonna have an Epically Diabolical event coming up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No.....We are gonna have an Epically Diabolical event coming up


Describe event.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Describe event.


I thought I did....Little early to be knee deep in Fireball


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought I did....Little early to be knee deep in Fireball


Can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought I did....Little early to be knee deep in Fireball


No its not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No its not.


----------



## Luther

Just put new cutting edges on my two 4' 1" independent straight plows, washed it and took it off my truck. All set for next year.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Just put new cutting edges on my two 4' 1" independent straight plows, washed it and took it off my truck. All set for next year.


Quitter.....You have really turned into a grumpy old man


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Just put new cutting edges on my two 4' 1" independent straight plows, washed it and took it off my truck. All set for next year.


I need clarification....YOU washed the plow??


----------



## Luther

No, Ernesto did. I sat inside the truck supervising while he was doing a damn fine job on my truck and plow. At one point I did use the hand controller to put my Boss in the scoop position helping him out tremendously so he could easily clean the backside of the moldboards.

Immediately afterwards I parked on the cement pad, lowered the plow to the down position, held it until the light turned red and Pepe removed it from the front of my very clean truck.

All set. Thumbs Up


----------



## extremepusher

salt run Monday morning probably..

No steak today, pulling pork and cold chessy potato's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> salt run Monday morning probably..
> 
> No steak today, pulling pork and cold chessy potato's


I'm holding you responsible...

I figured the taters were cold because I got there late. They're getting there...better than the rubbery beyond well done burgers they had last year.


----------



## Turf Z

Could be a salt run tomorrow north?


----------



## extremepusher

They were cold 30 mins before I talked to you.. I guess I hear no sandwichs and soup at Greenmark this year either... Next Weingartz wont have steak either.. lol


----------



## extremepusher

I guess there all trying to support the pork industry instead with pulled pork..


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I might have to open up my pool early.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I might have to open up my pool early.
> View attachment 191522


Somebody questioned my calling 60's last week...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebody questioned my calling 60's last week...


Did I, I dont recall....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebody questioned my calling 60's last week...


Who?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Squirrel


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Squirrel


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Yep.


----------



## EWSplow

Its ice pelleting.
It can stop now.


----------



## Turf Z

It's doing something bad right now for sure.


----------



## extremepusher

Give it a hr, its Michigan it will change to something else...


----------



## extremepusher

See now its raining. Time for me and captain to set sail...


----------



## Ajlawn1

extremepusher said:


> See now its raining. Time for me and captain to set sail...


I'm getting a little worried... It's supposed to be 46 right now and it's only 37...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> See now its raining. Time for me and captain to set sail...


Captain and Tenille?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Captain and Tenille?


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Captain and Tenille?


Dew


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Dew


Captain Dew???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

extremepusher said:


> Dew


Try captain and orange crush.


----------



## extremepusher

Geez Mark, how many sandwichs have you had tonight?!?! LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Try captain and orange crush.




Says the guy that thinks Fireball is living high on the hog.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hot and steamy in SE Meatchickin...


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s over...Snow Monkeys stand down


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's over...Snow Monkeys stand down


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hot and steamy in SE Meatchickin...
> 
> View attachment 191577


So mud season begins eh...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


That he did.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Your the one that took your plow off, it must be over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> So mud season begins eh...


Its here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your the one that took your plow off, it must be over.


Still seems weird.

Lights and shoebox are still mounted. It's not THAT over.


----------



## SHAWZER

Almost worked for me , took blade off , snowed 1 inch at home . Put blade back on , drove into town , only 1/4 inch of snow . Parked truck with blade half off ........ see what happens now .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Almost worked for me , took blade off , snowed 1 inch at home . Put blade back on , drove into town , only 1/4 inch of snow . Parked truck with blade half off ........ see what happens now .


1/2" in both spots?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still seems weird.
> 
> Lights and shoebox are still mounted. It's not THAT over.


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so...


I just did...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just did...


When??


----------



## SHAWZER

My truck is parked with the blade half off , has been lightly snowing for 2 hours ......... not sure if I should take it off or put it on .


----------



## SHAWZER

Took my blade off , snowing harder now ........:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Took my blade off , snowing harder now ........:hammerhead:


Of course...


----------



## SHAWZER

I will have another sandwich and stare out the window .


----------



## dingybigfoot

sandwiches. 
Going to be a hashtag the way you're going.
#sandwiches


----------



## SHAWZER

Is that a good or bad thing ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Is that a good or bad thing ?


How can it be bad?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Good thing. Lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It really is over...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Not yet here .


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> It really is over...
> 
> View attachment 191635


Not here...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Piles are slowly melting here during the day..then the refreeze at night..then the pre dawn puddle hunts.
#sandwiches


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It really is over...
> 
> View attachment 191635


Morels???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Morels???


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its really starting to crackle and rumble out there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

You guys should probably go presalt...


----------



## EWSplow

Not out here. Was dre


LapeerLandscape said:


> Its really starting to crackle and rumble out there.


Not out here. Was dreary, then it got sunny and rained. The rain stopped but the sun didn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just thundered...I'm skeered.


----------



## SHAWZER

You hiding behind the couch ...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was a nice turd floater...if that had been snow, we'd be inundated.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was a nice turd floater...if that had been snow, we'd be inundated.


I kinda wish it had been snow.


----------



## EWSplow

The cold front is moving in. Temp just dropped about 10*


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was a nice turd floater...if that had been snow, we'd be inundated.


I got 1.5" of moisture oot of the sooper dooper Cyclone Bomb thingy that went through yesterday. Started oof at a turd floater ( aboot 1" rain) then switched sideways snow. Had more snow stuck to the side of buildings, pwr poles, etc than the ground in most places.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I got 1.5" of moisture oot of the sooper dooper Cyclone Bomb thingy that went through yesterday. Started oof at a turd floater ( aboot 1" rain) then switched sideways snow. Had more snow stuck to the side of buildings, pwr poles, etc than the ground in most places.


Was your weather rock swinging?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Was your weather rock swinging?


No swinging when there's 40-45mph sustained wind, it was in the 8:30 position most the time and occasionally at 9:00 when a 70mph gust hit it.
Days like yesterday really make having a 20ft deep Cedar and Spruce tree row / wind break 20'<> tall a happy thing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Up here cedar is a different kind of windbreak at 20' tall...


----------



## Defcon 5

Tornado Warning....I’m going outside to see


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Tornado Warning....I'm going outside to see


Take your putter with you and yell rat farts too...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Up here cedar is a different kind of windbreak at 20' tall...
> View attachment 191740
> 
> View attachment 191741


Mine are Western Reds and full from the ground up. I have 3 rows that are planted staggered to fill in sooner, by doing so the tree on the wind side has two rows of trees to support them when it's really spooling up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I got 1.5" of moisture oot of the sooper dooper Cyclone Bomb thingy that went through yesterday. Started oof at a turd floater ( aboot 1" rain) then switched sideways snow. Had more snow stuck to the side of buildings, pwr poles, etc than the ground in most places.


My cousins boy and DIL live out near you someplace in Bufftopia. The DIL and six other coworkers took too long to leave work and had to spend the night.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> My cousins boy and DIL live out near you someplace in Bufftopia. The DIL and six other coworkers took too long to leave work and had to spend the night.


Yeah there was some of that going on in DOUGLAS and Weld county's, pretty sure oot east the same was going on. A few of my guys live in Weld county, two didn't come into today due to roads being drifted and closed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Yeah there was some of that going on in DOUGLAS and Weld county's, pretty sure oot east the same was going on. A few of my guys live in Weld county, two didn't come into today due to roads being drifted and closed.


They both know all about big snow too, they both went to college up in the Keweenaw at Michigan Tech.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like a tornado just west of Flint.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> They both know all about big snow too, they both went to college up in the Keweenaw at Michigan Tech.


The wind was the issue yesterday, be driving along where the road is protected by trees with minor snow globing then where there's nothing but wide open space and it was super snow globing of epic proportion and you could beerly see past the hood of the pickup and the wind is pushing ewe oof the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like a tornado just west of Flint.


Too bad it was west of...could have used some urban renewal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.lmtonline.com/news/article/Montana-just-endured-one-of-the-nation-s-most-13679719.php

Brutal winter for @Hydromaster


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.lmtonline.com/news/article/Montana-just-endured-one-of-the-nation-s-most-13679719.php
> 
> Brutal winter for @Hydromaster


Read that the udder day, cold sets into the valleys and it gets cold. Gain 1000-1500' in elevation and it's 20-30* warmer.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s been on the cool side .
Crashing drifting snow is a past time.

It Looks like it’s finely going to warm up next week, Maybe I’ll head up to the ski hill or go fishing....
And see if there is any (new) talent at the brewery.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> It's been on the cool side .
> Crashing drifting snow is a past time.
> 
> It Looks like it's finely going to warm up next week, Maybe I'll head up to the ski hill or go fishing....
> And see if there is any (new) talent at the brewery.


Pics or it didn't happen...….


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too bad it was west of...could have used some urban renewal.


The season is early, there is still hope.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Salt run tonight?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Salt run tonight?


Where?


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing here ....where did that come from ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have an older BIL that lived on the street for several years. He would just hunker down in a self made tent on the side of a highway.
My wife recently (last fall) got him into subsidized housing, first place he could have heat, his own bathroom, a hot shower everyday, and a secure place to sleep. I guess if you leave your belongings on the side of the highway you are not guaranteed they will stay there. 
He has a good awareness of weather patterns, stuff that I notice when I'm out in the wee hours he notices as well. Pretty sure he is on the spectrum but still high functioning. He probably would not have survived this winter with our cold spells.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing here ....where did that come from ?


They were calling for it, while you were opening sandwiches...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing here ....where did that come from ?


The sky???

Too many sandwiches?


----------



## SHAWZER

How I parked my truck I was not sure what we would get .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Only had 1 , thats the problem .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Only had 1 , thats the problem .


Its not too late or too early for another sandwich.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

We are challenging Mother Nature tonight... took the plows off all 10 trucks today and gave her the middle finger as the last one was coming off in a rain snow mix


----------



## Landgreen

NWS calling for 4" overnight. Most other forecasts calling for an inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Been snowing for a couple hours...still 34°.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Been snowing for a couple hours...still 34°.


No way Hose A, 34* moisture is still liquid....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> No way Hose A, 34* moisture is still liquid....


If you say so...


----------



## Turf Z

Cleared up here for now. dusting on vehicles & grass


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


I dided


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> No way Hose A, 34* moisture is still liquid....


I had this arguement with the wife today when she couldn't believe it was snowing and 39*
I asked her what the temperature was where the water left the cloud?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The tornado yesterday was pretty close (maybe 8 miles) to snowmobiling buddies house, said he's not expect to get power back on till Sunday. So tornado yesterday and snow today.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

No snow sticking to anything important over here


----------



## extremepusher

Took main spreader of truck today, pull wire harness out of truck and cleaned it out. Going to auction next week... If anything happens, liquid will have to take care of it. But no matter , i'll still get a full night sleep..


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just opened my front door and laughed because there’s less snow now than an hour ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some slick spots oot there this morning...


----------



## Turf Z

Most everything had a chance to dry up here.. still 33/34. Couple crispy puddles in low spots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple lots could play hockey on.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Couple lots could play hockey on.


Good thing I don't do lots, I threw 2 bags of salt in the truck and I just cruised around checking our bank sidewalks. 11 banks and 1.5 bags of salt. Not bad for the last time out.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some slick spots oot there this morning...


Are you out in the Sterling on puddle patrol???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you out in the Sterling on puddle patrol???


I was going to...but there isn't mulch oot there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to...but there isn't mulch oot there.


What about the hockey rinks?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We salted in Lapeer got almost to the next town over to salt and no snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What about the hockey rinks?


What about them?


----------



## Turf Z

That's the spirit


----------



## BossPlow2010

Its not over...


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto...


----------



## Ajlawn1

GrassManKzoo said:


> View attachment 191826


It's really done...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's really done...
> 
> View attachment 191827


Talk about burnt offerings...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's really done...
> 
> View attachment 191827


Too many sandwiches while you were cooking the main course ......


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's really done...
> 
> View attachment 191827


 Blacken chicken, yummy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Blacken chicken, yummy.


I suppose, if you like IPAs you don't mind eating charcoal...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I suppose, if you like IPAs you don't mind eating charcoal...


 Charcoal chicken and a IPA. Thumbs Up :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> Charcoal chicken and a IPA. Thumbs Up :laugh:


You should have the charcoal last so it can absorb that garbage ipa you had...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Its not over...
> View attachment 191825


Already melted...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Already melted...


So did the hockey rinks...


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> You should have the charcoal last so it can absorb that garbage ipa you had...


 SKWBC. :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Already melted...


Because we salted...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Already melted...


Not here and its lightly snowing again.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Because we salted...


I didn't salt anything....I'm retired


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I didn't salt anything....I'm retired


Plow Lord get sick of replacing spinners and scraper edges?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plow Lord get sick of replacing spinners and scraper edges?


Sounds like a forced retirement to me...:laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Turf Z

Yikes


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 191838


Wow with every step forward, you make one step back...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plow Lord get sick of replacing spinners and scraper edges?


Ya....That's it....If I could say the word Moron on here I would at this point


----------



## extremepusher

If anyone the need some salt in the sothern GR area, you can go to the fifth-third bank in Byron center and sweep up a 1/4 ton of salt. Theres plenty there.....


----------



## Defcon 5

extremepusher said:


> If anyone the need some salt in the sothern GR area, you can go to the fifth-third bank in Byron center and sweep up a 1/4 ton of salt. Theres plenty there.....


Isn't that one of Oomkes accounts?


----------



## Ajlawn1

extremepusher said:


> If anyone the need some salt in the sothern GR area, you can go to the fifth-third bank in Byron center and sweep up a 1/4 ton of salt. Theres plenty there.....


Probably was a ice rink this morning...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 191838


Stop dragging your feet and get to work...


----------



## SHAWZER

I was carrying a large sandwich platter , did not want to slip and fall .


----------



## extremepusher

Not ice rink. Not Oomkees account. Nothing else in area was salted. It was salt like there was 2" of snow. All the fifth-thirds in this area are done by one company.


----------



## Turf Z

Will be all set for the first event this fall.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's not over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's not over...
> 
> View attachment 191852
> 
> 
> View attachment 191853


I heard a rumor on the playground earlier...3 different private meteorologists.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard a rumor on the playground earlier...3 different private meteorologists.


Ryan's and his finger friends?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ryan's and his finger friends?


Ryan is ferious with me...as usual.

Some Irish mop jockey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He still hasn't answered if he sold the Jeep yet.


----------



## BUFF

Warden sent this on her way through Laramie today with, Spring in Laramie hasn't changed.


----------



## extremepusher

Its snowing.... dime size flakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First day of spring...it's snowing. Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> First day of spring...it's snowing. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192018


File fowtow


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192018


Looks like those bird feeders never get used.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> File fowtow


If you say so....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Looks like those bird feeders never get used.


I thought those were snow measuring devices or weather stations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so....


He just did...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so....





Mark Oomkes said:


> He just did...


Yes indeed I said soo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dumpster for @Randall Ave


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dumpster for @Randall Ave
> 
> View attachment 192029


grapple?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> grapple?


He's filling it up with old Ferd parts.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Randall Ave said:


> He's filling it up with old Ferd parts.


Given his experience with Fords, he's going to need a MUCH larger dumpster.


----------



## BUFF

To Spring...….


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing and sticking.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its snowing and sticking.


Where???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Where???


Here, you know just outside my window.


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here .....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Same here .....


Outside your window too?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yep , just on the outside .......


----------



## Woodenshoe

Kind of early for sandwiches isn't it? May have to call for backup!


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Here, you know just outside my window.


Sunny and 74 here...on the inside of my window.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Sunny and 74 here...on the inside of my window.


74°?

You're either old with bad circulation or Defcon is there or both...


----------



## Philbilly2

Woodenshoe said:


> Kind of early for sandwiches isn't it? May have to call for backup!
> 
> View attachment 192089


Actual cop car from my town... :laugh:


----------



## Luther

Yes, 74. The owned likes the offices set at 74. My circulation isn't getting any better either.

My wife would shoot me if I turned our thermostat at home up to 74. We keep it at a balmy 64 when we are there and turn it down to 54 when we are not at home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yes, 74. The owned likes the offices set at 74. My circulation isn't getting any better either.
> 
> My wife would shoot me if I turned our thermostat at home up to 74. We keep it at a balmy 64 when we are there and turn it down to 54 when we are not at home.


Good way to keep those with bad circulation\hearts away. Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing again .....Outside .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing again .....Outside .


Beats the heck out of inside...


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Snowing again .....Outside .


It was grappling earlier here, not any more though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Actual cop car from my town... :laugh:


I miss the truck show there....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I miss the truck show there....


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


His town...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> His town...


Oh...there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Caught a 20 year old guy near Toronto doing 254 klm per hour . I think that is almost 160 mph . Think he was heading towards Michigan ......


----------



## SHAWZER

No wait .... maybe the other way ......


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SHAWZER said:


> Caught a 20 year old guy near Toronto doing 254 klm per hour . I think that is almost 160 mph . Think he was heading towards Michigan ......


What is so bad about Canada that he would want to go that fast toward a craphole like Michigan??


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> What is so bad about Canada that he would want to go that fast toward a craphole like Michigan??


Probably trying to make it to Indiana...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If Ohio didn't suck so bad, Michigan would be in Kannada.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 192107


I'd be jealous too if I lived in Hoserland.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Caught a 20 year old guy near Toronto doing 254 klm per hour . I think that is almost 160 mph . Think he was heading towards Michigan ......


How fast were you going that you caught him...?


----------



## SHAWZER

160 mph ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hi of 46° today...I might break oot the jorts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've been practicing around the house, have to make sure they still fit.


----------



## Landgreen

Jorts are still packed away. Had to snowblow a drive this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to spend the day in Kijiji and ancestry, I got 4 calls from weekend property owners about meeting about what they want done this summer. 
So day is full and having 2nd breakfast...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oatmeal stout breakfast?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bacon and eggs at the diner on the way to second meeting...


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> I was going to spend the day in Kijiji and ancestry, I got 4 calls from weekend property owners about meeting about what they want done this summer.
> So day is full and having 2nd breakfast...


Second breakfast? That's a real thing?


----------



## SHAWZER

Breakfast sandwich...........


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I've been informed via Facebook, that it may snow here next weekend


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed via Facebook, that it may snow here next weekend


Ryan into the Bourbon again??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Ryan into the Bourbon again??


Has he ever gotten out of it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed via Facebook, that it may snow here next weekend


Sounds about right, 60 on thursday and rain and snow on the weekend. It shows up on the weather channel app also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol...local snow monkeys are pulling stakes...but they have plows on their trucks yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...local snow monkeys are pulling stakes...but they have plows on their trucks yet.


They must not have gotten the memo...


----------



## Luther

I might start pulling stakes and caution signs next week.

My plow is already off and hibernating until next year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> They must not have gotten the memo...


What memo?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> _*I*_ might start pulling stakes and caution signs next week.


YOU??? Literally YOU???



Luther said:


> My plow is already off and hibernating until next year


How long did it take to get all the sod off?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Luther said:


> I might start pulling stakes and caution signs next week.
> 
> My plow is already off and hibernating until next year


I just knock them off with the plow during the season, saves me a visit...


----------



## Luther

Yes, me. Literally me. 

I personally stake most of our sites and perform the pre-season inspections. Defcon helps me on a few of them at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Luther

Oh, didn't see the smart alec sod comment at first.

I don't damage client property contrary to Defcon's fodder.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What memo?


Egzzactly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I don't damage client property contrary to Defcon's fodder.


SKW...


----------



## Defcon 5

I'm 


Luther said:


> Yes, me. Literally me.
> 
> I personally stake most of our sites and perform the pre-season inspections. Defcon helps me on a few of them at the beginning of the season.


A "few"???....Didn't you get the latest weather models I sent you...According to the Bookface weather guru..It's not over


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Defcon helps me on a few of them at the beginning of the season.


Defcon has a new ride, he'll be able to haul copious amounts of stakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yes, me. Literally me


Are you sure you're up to it in your condition?

Between you and Defcon, you need a fully staffed ambulance\medevac on standby...or helping with staking.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure you're up to it in your condition?
> 
> Between you and Defcon, you need a fully staffed ambulance\medevac on standby...or helping with staking.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Defcon has a new ride, he'll be able to haul copious amounts of stakes.


I'm Bizzie


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure you're up to it in your condition?
> 
> Between you and Defcon, you need a fully staffed ambulance\medevac on standby...or helping with staking.


Bah

I look forward to all the post season inspections and pulling all the stakes and signs. It gives me a couple weeks of solid powerwalking. I'll shed a few of my winter pounds doing it. That way I know all damages are documented and what it takes to finalize all the sites.


----------



## SHAWZER

Luther said:


> Bah
> 
> I look forward to all the post season inspections and pulling all the stakes and signs. It gives me a couple weeks of solid powerwalking. I'll shed a few of my winter pounds doing it. That way I know all damages are documented and what it takes to finalize all the sites.


You guys fix the damages ...? I just tell them no charge .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You guys fix the damages ...? I just tell them no charge .


You just go have sandwiches with each owner..


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...local snow monkeys are pulling stakes...but they have plows on their trucks yet.


You mocking me ??? Plows left on just in case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte said:


> You mocking me ??? Plows left on just in case.


Sure...shouldn't you leave the stakes in just in case too?


----------



## Herm Witte

Nah, we're done. Plows come off this week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hey Illinois, volcano mulching isn't good.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey Illinois, volcano mulching isn't good.
> View attachment 192165
> View attachment 192166
> View attachment 192167


That will cause trunk rot, not good.


----------



## Luther

Herm Witte said:


> Nah, we're done. Plows come off this week.


I like your confidence


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte said:


> Nah, we're done. Plows come off this week.


Did you say the same thing last year at this time?

I hate it when we have this much nice weather this early.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey Illinois, volcano mulching isn't good.
> View attachment 192165
> View attachment 192166
> View attachment 192167


I sent a pic in to MSU CAT Alerts several years ago showing the results of volcano mulch.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/nightmare_results_for_appliers_of_volcano_mulch


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you say the same thing last year at this time?


I might have but early dimentia setting in if I remember.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I sent a pic in to MSU CAT Alerts several years ago showing the results of volcano mulch.
> 
> https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/nightmare_results_for_appliers_of_volcano_mulch


Wow...… we have a published arborist on "the PlowSite"...…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wow...… we have a published arborist on "the PlowSite"...…


Fortunately for the fellow members...I don't have the ego that ewe dew, so yes you are worthy.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Wow...… we have a published arborist on "the PlowSite"...…


You beat me to it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fortunately for the fellow members...I don't have the ego that ewe dew, so yes you are worthy.


Says the Plow King....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Wow...… we have a published arborist on "the PlowSite"...…


Is he a arborist or volcanologist...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is he a arborist or volcanologist...?


Yes...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is he a arborist or volcanologist...?


He's a arborist that works oot of his Volcano Lair...… so both


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hate it when we have this much nice weather this early.


You would be surprised how many sites are mulched around here already.

Or maybe you wouldn't.


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Didn't you get the latest weather models I sent you...According to the Bookface weather guru..It's not over


I did. Anything he predicts a week and a half or more out you can count on not happening.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I did. Anything he predicts a week and a half or more out you can count on not happening.


How did "you" do pulling stakes today?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> How did "you" do pulling stakes today?


The only things meant to pull out is tow mirrors...
Besides I leave my stakes in until I loose the account and the next guy takes them.


----------



## Luther

No snow work today. Spent my day designing a large irrigation system and preparing a landscape construction bid. 60 acre property. Would be nice to add to the docket.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> No snow work today. Spent my day designing a large irrigation system and preparing a landscape construction bid. 60 acre property. Would be nice to add to the docket.


So you pawned it off???


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> No snow work today. Spent my day designing a large irrigation system and preparing a landscape construction bid. 60 acre property. Would be nice to add to the docket.


Docket???....Don't you mean portfolio??...Docket is something For the court system...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> No snow work today. Spent my day designing a large irrigation system and preparing a landscape construction bid. 60 acre property. Would be nice to add to the docket.


Only 60 acres, that shouldnt take all day.


----------



## Luther

This is a conventional system. Actually two wire. I’ve never designed or installed a center pivot system.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Only 60 acres, that shouldnt take all day.
> View attachment 192192


Pivots are awesome, wardens grandpa has 8 on his place so far with more to come. Hay yields increased by 25% on average per field and they run liquid fert through it to. Besides the increased yield a sit on of labor has been removed too.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Pivots are awesome, wardens grandpa has 8 on his place so far with more to come. Hay yields increased by 25% on average per field and they run liquid fert through it to. Besides the increased yield a sit on of labor has been removed too.


We have feet of black dirt here as the county that we are in was protected by the glaciers in that era. Never had a need for irrigation for farming.

But... in the rat race, there are a few guys that have started putting in center pivot and swear they are recouping the cost quickly... Last year for us with no irrigation, seeing 300 bushel plus yields on some areas of some farms, I would really like to see their numbers!


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> We have feet of black dirt here as the county that we are in was protected by the glaciers in that era. Never had a need for irrigation for farming.
> 
> But... in the rat race, there are a few guys that have started putting in center pivot and swear they are recouping the cost quickly... Last year for us with no irrigation, seeing 300 bushel plus yields on some areas of some farms, I would really like to see their numbers!


I'd mulch rather be in a high plains arid environment and have to irrigate than in an environment where you have to deal with / worry aboot monkey butt...….

Been seeing a lot of fert wagons on the road and in the field along with irrigation ditches being burned. Water should start being released in a couple weeks.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> I'd mulch rather be in a high plains arid environment and have to irrigate than in an environment where you have to deal with / worry aboot monkey butt...….
> 
> Been seeing a lot of fert wagons on the road and in the field along with irrigation ditches being burned. Water should start being released in a couple weeks.


Different strokes for different folks...

Growing 300 bu/ac corn in an arid environment with crap soil sounds like quite a bit of hard work to me... 

Butt we have "stuff" for that now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


> Different strokes for different folks...
> 
> Growing 300 bu/ac corn in an arid environment with crap soil sounds like quite a bit of hard work to me...
> 
> Butt we have "stuff" for that now...


That stuff works, I get the one in the yellow bottle


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> That stuff works, I get the one in the yellow bottle


Sure you do...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> That stuff works, I get the one in the yellow bottle


I'm thinking you and Ryan share the pink bottle...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm thinking you and Ryan share the pink bottle...


That air raid siren just got 20 decibels louder and directed more south...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> That air raid siren just got 20 decibels louder and directed more south...


Air raid???

Are the Germans bombing Pearl Harbor???


----------



## Luther

I've never before heard them use the sirens for loudspeakers until today's test.


----------



## DeVries

The left is looking to try to scare the right. After all the Mueller thing is over isn't it?

Now they need to busy themselves with something else.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh put down the mulch pitch forks and blower hoses boys... @LapeerLandscape get that pin fixed asap!


----------



## DeVries

Mark O at the trump rally tonight? Right in his back yard I hear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Mark O at the trump rally tonight? Right in his back yard I hear.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh put down the mulch pitch forks and blower hoses boys... @LapeerLandscape get that pin fixed asap!
> 
> View attachment 192222


Its 65 today.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It can’t snow. Not allowed. I’ll blame it on Trump if it does.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@FredG I think I see the Terex and massive yellow pusher in this pic...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> @FredG I think I see the Terex and massive yellow pusher in this pic...
> 
> View attachment 192244


 Stop creeping me.  :laugh: :waving:


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> Stop creeping me.  :laugh: :waving:


No kidding...He has taken to satellite images to creep


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Stop creeping me.  :laugh: :waving:


I'm not sure what you're talking about...

You need to sell that damn Volvo though...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about...
> 
> You need to sell that damn Volvo though...
> 
> View attachment 192248


 You after my warden or my dog fathead? Then again I hope you don't want to rub me out.


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> You after my warden or my dog fathead? Then again I hope you don't want to rub me out.


Sometimes I wish I didn't even login to this site to read things like that. 
This was one of those times...


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> You after my warden or my dog fathead? Then again I hope you don't want to rub me out.


That's Oomkes he's behind Buda-judge...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's Oomkes he's behind Buda-judge...


If I dropped a quarter in South Bent I'd kick it to Shipshewana before bending over to pick it up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I dropped a quarter in South Bent I'd kick it to Shipshewana before bending over to pick it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 192256


Yum....good eating right there.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I dropped a quarter in South Bent I'd kick it to Shipshewana before bending over to pick it up.


https://gfycat.com/disfiguredevildodobird-sandford-son-fred-sandford-redd-foxx :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yum....good eating right there.


 Nevermind.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's Oomkes he's behind Buda-judge...


 Who is that gay mayor or athlete or something?


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Who is that gay mayor or athlete or something?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Nevermind.


That's some good Dutch food there and you won't walk away hungry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Spring thaw in full swing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 192260
> 
> 
> Spring thaw in full swing.


One of your lots?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> One of your lots?


Sure


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure


Must have used the Ventrac to blow it that high.


----------



## SHAWZER

2" snow here and still coming down , might have to plow tomorrow on all u can eat sandwich day......


----------



## SHAWZER

4 " snow here now , looks like I will be plowing on all u can eat sandwich day . ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds like you were practising for tomorrow before the the snow ruined your plans.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have to practise to stay in shape .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> 4 " snow here now , looks like I will be plowing on all u can eat sandwich day . ...


So which is it 4" or 10 cm...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Both , maybe


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So which is it 4" or 10 cm...?


yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The snow is starting to stick on the grass.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> So which is it 4" or 10 cm...?


Nevermind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The snow is starting to stick on the grass.


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Out my window.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Out my window.


That's not your window...I told you to get the heck out of my house..*starts chainsaw.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> That's not your window...I told you to get the heck out of my house..*starts chainsaw.
> View attachment 192278


I just wanted a sandwich.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I was informed at Ace hardware this morning, that's it's over...

Someone better get Ryan out of talking to finding Nemo characters...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I was informed at Ace hardware this morning, that's it's over...
> 
> Someone better get Ryan out of talking to finding Nemo characters...
> 
> View attachment 192279


Fake News....


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> That's not your window...I told you to get the heck out of my house..*starts chainsaw.
> View attachment 192278


I ran out of Bud Lite and orange slices, wanted to try some Canadians brew.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's effecting...


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> That's not your window...I told you to get the heck out of my house..*starts chainsaw.
> View attachment 192278


 Got a problem with hoodlums stealing hub caps?


----------



## FredG




----------



## SHAWZER

Hey Double 0 , you got your Canadian Sandwich hat on today ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You mean my tuque?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure , tuques are for the experienced ones ....


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you wake up this morning with your tuque still on ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Did you wake up this morning with your tuque still on ......


Sure...


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 192322


File Photo...Just give up...Its over


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 192322


Ryan got a new box of crayons?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> File Photo...Just give up...Its over


You think so?



Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan got a new box of crayons?


Ryan's busy hanging out with oversized talking mice.


----------



## SHAWZER

April snow squall day here .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> April snow squall day here .......


So...in other words, sandwiches are in order?


----------



## SHAWZER

Everyday ......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So...in other words, sandwiches are in order?


Speaking of samitches….. what do you plan to serve at the compound open house during SIMA.….


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Speaking of samitches….. what do you plan to serve at the compound open house during SIMA.….


 Egg Salad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Speaking of samitches….. what do you plan to serve at the compound open house during SIMA.….


Expired gas station egg salad samiches...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Expired gas station egg salad samiches...


 Better have a bunch of port a potties on site. :laugh:


----------



## m_ice

FredG said:


> Better have a bunch of port a potties on site. :laugh:


I'd go off the side of the draw bridge before I'd use a porta john


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Expired gas station egg salad samiches...


So bring our own eh.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> So bring our own eh.....


I will bring plenty for everyone....I have a connection.,,


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 192371


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 192371


204 hours out, 
have you been hanging out with Ryan...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOLY WOW!!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> HOLY WOW!!!!!


HOLY COW WOW!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> HOLY COW WOW!!!


HOLY HOW NOW BROWN COW!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> 204 hours out,
> have you been hanging out with Ryan...


Guess you shouldn't have pulled stakes.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> HOLY HOW NOW BROWN COW!!!!


Antics...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Antics...


K


----------



## Landgreen

Cleared a drive tonight. Still close to a foot of snow in the subdivision. Most other areas are bare.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't that the same one you did late last season?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that the same one you did late last season?


Good memory old timer.

We plow their roadway. If we get 2" of snow there will be 3+ there. First on the snow check route.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow bird Customers come home April 1st. Were you late....?


----------



## Landgreen

Mr.Markus said:


> Snow bird Customers come home April 1st. Were you late....?


Kinda early actually. Snowbirds around here come home end of April. He called to clear it even though he comes back 15th.

Running the tractor was a nice break from the craziness of spring lawn startup. Already looking forward to next winter. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/possible-snow-the-11th-12th/1902072161



Landgreen said:


> Good memory old timer.


Who you calling old?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/possible-snow-the-11th-12th/1902072161


Yesterday's news...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yesterday's news...


Iz knot...he posted it today.

Thing is, yesterday no one was talking about it. Now the locals are even starting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Iz knot...he posted it today.
> 
> Thing is, yesterday no one was talking about it. Now the locals are even starting.


I wazzz....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wazzz....


You're not local...loco, yes, but not local.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're not local...loco, yes, but not local.


Here's a nice motion one for you to worry about...

Overnight ECMWF model update continues to show a very strong central US storm developing next week.

Starts as mountain snow in California -- then Rockies -- and then a blizzard over the central Plains. Tues-Thurs. https://t.co/65WmElOam4


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's a nice motion one for you to worry about...
> 
> Overnight ECMWF model update continues to show a very strong central US storm developing next week.
> 
> Starts as mountain snow in California -- then Rockies -- and then a blizzard over the central Plains. Tues-Thurs. https://t.co/65WmElOam4


Now I have motion sickness.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's a nice motion one for you to worry about...
> 
> Overnight ECMWF model update continues to show a very strong central US storm developing next week.
> 
> Starts as mountain snow in California -- then Rockies -- and then a blizzard over the central Plains. Tues-Thurs. https://t.co/65WmElOam4


The guys name is Ryan, go figure.


----------



## Landgreen

Well crap. Pull stakes and look what happens. I wanted to use up our salt but not that bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Well crap. Pull stakes and look what happens. I wanted to use up our salt but not that bad.
> 
> View attachment 192391


A good portion of ours are out as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's a nice motion one for you to worry about...
> 
> Overnight ECMWF model update continues to show a very strong central US storm developing next week.
> 
> Starts as mountain snow in California -- then Rockies -- and then a blizzard over the central Plains. Tues-Thurs. https://t.co/65WmElOam4


Awful lot of buttojudge pink in my part of Meatchicken showing on that gif.

Another ice storm like last year? Honestly wouldn't bother me other than timing again. I've got 250+ tonnes of salt and could use the revenue.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Awful lot of buttojudge pink in my part of Meatchicken showing on that gif.
> 
> Another ice storm like last year? Honestly wouldn't bother me other than timing again. I've got 250+ tonnes of salt and could use the revenue.


Pink? I see ahole lot of blue... You need to stay of the Heineken...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't drink Heineken...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't drink Heineken...


K...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> K...


Bet your mayor does...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bet your mayor does...


My guess would be cosmopolitan.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its got a long way to go to get into the 50's today, still only 37 out and its almost noon.


----------



## Turf Z

40 but feels 35.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its got a long way to go to get into the 50's today, still only 37 out and its almost noon.


Maybe the sun can't find Lapeertucky either...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bet your mayor does...


Who..?



Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe the sun can't find Lapeertucky either...


Where...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who..?
> 
> Where...?


Yes


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its got a long way to go to get into the 50's today, still only 37 out and its almost noon.


71* is the projected high for today and the first day for shorts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 71* is the projected high for today and the first day for shorts.


I hope no one says pic or it didnt happen....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wore shorts last Saturday...I was a bit overly optimistic.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wore shorts last Saturday...I was a bit overly optimistic.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 192398


I see you received one of those Bourbon fueled forecasts also..


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Defcon 5

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 192404


I don't know how you did it...But you got a picture of Ryan


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 192404


This should probably be in Matt's rants, but...
I got a call from my roofer this morning.
One of his subs hit a power pole at 8am.
He needed help getting his ladder rack and ladders out of the power lines.
I guess he was hammered at 8AM, hit the pole, which fell on his truck and somehow drove his truck home, a couple blocks away. He walked back to get the ladders, which were tangled in the power lines. Fortunately the police arrived before he fried himself. I'm wondering how early in the morning you need to start drinking to be that drunk by 8am.


----------



## SHAWZER

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't know how you did it...But you got a picture of Ryan


He always wears a Tuque , unless he is swilling rum in the morning .......


----------



## Hydromaster

Ya can’t drink all day if you don’t start early in the morning


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Ya can't drink all day if you don't start early in the morning


The poor guy must have had to start at 5am to get his buzz on before work.


----------



## SHAWZER

Or like the good-bad days years ago when you did not stop from 1 day into the next .


----------



## Defcon 5

SHAWZER said:


> He always wears a Tuque , unless he is swilling rum in the morning .......


He Is swilling something all day long


----------



## iceyman

EWSplow said:


> This should probably be in Matt's rants, but...
> I got a call from my roofer this morning.
> One of his subs hit a power pole at 8am.
> He needed help getting his ladder rack and ladders out of the power lines.
> I guess he was hammered at 8AM, hit the pole, which fell on his truck and somehow drove his truck home, a couple blocks away. He walked back to get the ladders, which were tangled in the power lines. Fortunately the police arrived before he fried himself. I'm wondering how early in the morning you need to start drinking to be that drunk by 8am.


Never stopped from the night before


----------



## John_DeereGreen

EWSplow said:


> This should probably be in Matt's rants, but...
> I got a call from my roofer this morning.
> One of his subs hit a power pole at 8am.
> He needed help getting his ladder rack and ladders out of the power lines.
> I guess he was hammered at 8AM, hit the pole, which fell on his truck and somehow drove his truck home, a couple blocks away. He walked back to get the ladders, which were tangled in the power lines. Fortunately the police arrived before he fried himself. I'm wondering how early in the morning you need to start drinking to be that drunk by 8am.


A couple good size jack&coke's at 730 would probably do the trick by 8am


----------



## Ajlawn1

The Jeep may be in deep...


----------



## EWSplow

I had a dream last night, more like a nightmare that I had to scramble to put plows on 3 trucks this morning


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> I had a dream last night, more like a nightmare that I had to scramble to put plows on 3 trucks this morning


I have a similar dream. Wake up late to a customer call complaining about their lot full of snow. Glance out the window to 4" of snow. 8am. Speeding down the road and notice all competitors lots are cleared. Wake up in a cold sweat and run to window to double check lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Moonlight hitting my lawn has the same effect during a 3am pee run...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Moonlight hitting my lawn has the same effect during a 3am pee run...


You're old...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cant catch you though..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Cant catch you though..


You will when I kick the bucket...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kick it far so it takes me awhile reach it...


----------



## Randall Ave

You youngsters get me. Anyway, news showed a blizzard heading your way?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You youngsters get me. Anyway, news showed a blizzard heading your way?


Apparently I'm going to die...again. So sez Ryan.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently I'm going to die...again. So sez Ryan.


How are you gonna die???...Drown??


----------



## BUFF

Spring time in the Rockies :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192432
> 
> 
> How are you gonna die???...Drown??


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


You almost accomplished that goal....Atta Boy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You almost accomplished that goal....Atta Boy


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192432
> 
> 
> How are you gonna die???...Drown??


Opening day at the Trout stream?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Opening day at the Trout stream?


Smelt were running...thought I'd try dipping with the skidsteer.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192432
> 
> 
> How are you gonna die???...Drown??


You see those little ripples in the water, that's why they call it Grand Rapids...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> You see those little ripples in the water, that's why they call it Grand Rapids...


You can take the salter out of your truck...It's over


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You can take the salter out of your truck...It's over


Are you sure?


----------



## EWSplow

Almost 70 today. I started getting emails from some of my new snow clients asking if we do summer services. I had a sub I'd give the lawns etc to, but after about 8 years, he disappeared last fall. Phone number doesn't work and no response to emails starting last November.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Almost 70 today. I started getting emails from some of my new snow clients asking if we do summer services. I had a sub I'd give the lawns etc to, but after about 8 years, he disappeared last fall. Phone number doesn't work and no response to emails starting last November.


His work Visa expire??? :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> His work Visa expire??? :laugh:


Nope he's legal. Been here since the 80s.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure?


Positive


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> You can take the salter out of your truck...It's over


Maybe for you southeners.


----------



## EWSplow

68* and seeing summer dresses around town.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> 68* and seeing summer dresses around town.


Is that what, oh, never mind.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> 68* and seeing summer dresses around town.


 Which one you like better, the 68* or the summer dresses?


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Which one you like better, the 68* or the summer dresses?


If it weren't for the weather, I wouldn't see summer dresses. 

Things will change Wednesday, so you gotta make hey when the sun shines.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> 68* and seeing summer dresses around town.


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


And...I knew that was coming. 
Almost got caught with my phone at the gas station.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## BossPlow2010

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today...


I was thinking the same thing...didn't yesterday due to several meetings.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking the same thing...didn't yesterday due to several meetings.


Shorts haven't been an issue in the past...….


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NW breeze is a bit brisk...


----------



## BUFF

Low 70’s today and blizzard warning in affect at noon tomorrow till noon Thursday. Starting as rain and switching to snow with 40-60mph winds. 
This is the time of year we have a good chance of thunder snow.Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

Snow in our forecast, but warm temps. Even if we do get a little slop, it will melt. Pluck it, I ain't doin nutt'n for this one.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking the same thing...didn't yesterday due to several meetings.


Psychiatrist ????


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m worried about my “buddy’s” on Plowsite in the upper Midwest....A Bomb Cyclone is bearing down on you....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Psychiatrist ????


No...I've been blackballed by all of them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm hoping for another salt event. We need another ice storm like last April...snow revenue for April was better than March.


----------



## SHAWZER

:hammerhead:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm worried about my "buddy's" on Plowsite in the upper Midwest....A Bomb Cyclone is bearing down on you....


Appreciate the thoughts and for thinking of me but it's going to be all rain here...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Appreciate the thoughts and for thinking of me but it's going to be all rain here...


I don't consider Woodtick Indiana the upper midwest


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't consider Woodtick Indiana the upper midwest


Then maybe you should of said the upper half of he upper Midwest...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't consider Woodtick Indiana the upper midwest


So Poopscoop Minn then


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> So Poopscoop Minn then


Yes...I'm very worried about Snofarmer


----------



## BossPlow2010

Took the salter out last night, it’s over...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...I'm very worried about Snofarmer


I've worried aboot him too...… until we met up for beers....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Todd and I have been informed that "winner" is not over.

I would have thought it was too early to be into the bourbon...but apparently not.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd and I have been informed that "winner" is not over.
> 
> I would have thought it was too early to be into the bourbon...but apparently not.


The term for a female dog was used also


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I've worried aboot him too...… until we met up for beers....


I'm not that worried about him that I would even consider meeting up for beers with him...I'm Bizzie


----------



## EWSplow

Local forecast was snow/ rain mix this afternoon. Its happening now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The term for a female dog was used also


Ironically, that was spelled correctly.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ironically, that was spelled correctly.


Ironically And utterly amazing


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 192495
> 
> 
> View attachment 192497
> 
> 
> View attachment 192496


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Et iz… snow line by my place is at aboot 6000' now


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Et iz… snow line by my place is at aboot 6000' now


Imagine seeing 40"+ in your forecast....


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s Epic...Looks Like Mooks is gonna get a couple of inches


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats going to hurt .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Thats going to hurt .......


No, he's use to it.


----------



## EWSplow

Nothing say spring like snow and daffodils .


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Nothing say spring like snow and daffodils .
> View attachment 192503


Yew too. And maybe pachysandra, or maybe something else.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yew too. And maybe pachysandra, or maybe something else.


Pachysandra have buds. There were some hyacinths starting to bloom.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yew too. And maybe pachysandra, or maybe something else.





EWSplow said:


> Pachysandra have buds. There were some hyacinths starting to bloom.


I know a psychosandra.


----------



## EWSplow

Its slushy


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks like a salting event to me....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like a salting event to me....


I already salted for January 2020.


----------



## Turf Z

Snowing here already, 4 hours early.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting a bit of snizzle here.


----------



## EWSplow

There's probably a PS member one county north saying "it can stop now".
They're getting quite a bit more.


----------



## jomama45

Might have been the biggest snowflakes I've ever seen this afternoon, they had to be 1.5" plus. Thankfully the pavement temps were in the low 50's when this started or there would have been a mess here.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> There's probably a PS member one county north saying "it can stop now".
> They're getting quite a bit more.


IT CAN STOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually had this dumb idea to run out to New Berlin late this afternoon to get some brick samples, what a mistake. It was snowing way harder there, and an hour or two earlier, than at home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Might have been the biggest snowflakes I've ever seen this afternoon, they had to be 1.5" plus. Thankfully the pavement temps were in the low 50's when this started or there would have been a mess here.


You were in Madison?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting a bit of snizzle here.


That's nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's nice.


I thought sew...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought sew...


Well at least you have that going for ewe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Well at least you have that going for ewe.


My 1 thought for the year...

Pavement temps are at 31-32°.

Guess we'll use a bit more salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> My 1 thought for the year...
> 
> Pavement temps are at 31-32°.
> 
> Guess we'll use a bit more salt.


More salt equals better margins.....Not to mention the ROI on the Sterling just went up..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We were obliterated...annihilated...cannonballed.


----------



## SHAWZER

You jumped into the water again ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

His and Todd’s buddy just came out of neverland a little more loopy than normal and texted him those phrases...


----------



## Freshwater

We had a dusting actually stick on the cars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 192523


Someone should start a go fund me for the birds in your yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Someone should start a go fund me for the birds in your yard.


Sounds good...do you need my address?


----------



## Mr.Markus

My neighbour over feeds the birds, what a lot of people don't realise is they really need water. When I put in a rock fountain they stopped at the neighbour for a snack and.came over stood on the rock in the cascade of water and drank like Shawzer....
We get the birds without the weed seeds and mess...


----------



## SHAWZER

I dont really like water ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MM's "fountain"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

His backyard:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 192523


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> My neighbour over feeds the birds, what a lot of people don't realise is they really need water. When I put in a rock fountain they stopped at the neighbour for a snack and.came over stood on the rock in the cascade of water and drank like Shawzer....
> We get the birds without the weed seeds and mess...


You can keep you geese that crap everywhere too.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192524


file foto….


----------



## BUFF

Blizzard forecast was severely missed, got aboot 5" on the grass and aboot 2" on pavement. Didn't get the wind they claimed we wood including oot east where it was supposed to be the wurst….no many road closures, just the usual ones.









Even north in the wind state not many road closures


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Blizzard forecast was severely missed, got aboot 5" on the grass and aboot 2" on pavement. Didn't get the wind they claimed we wood including oot east where it was supposed to be the wurst….no many road closures, just the usual ones.
> 
> View attachment 192525
> 
> Even north in the wind state not many road closures
> View attachment 192526


Exaggerated forecasts...unheard of.


----------



## SHAWZER

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can keep you geese that crap everywhere too.


Our geese are like our senior population , hate cold winters so they flock south .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can keep you geese that crap everywhere too.


Are you referring to the Royal Canadian Air Force


----------



## SHAWZER

We have a Air Force...?


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> We have a Air Force...?


Yes, they fly in flocks and sit all over our beaches.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> We have a Air Force...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> We have a Air Force...?


Yes and they must stealth because they are undetected by US radar.


----------



## SHAWZER

They are made in Mexico I think....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Our geese are like our senior population , hate cold winters so they flock south .......


When do you usually make it back?


----------



## SHAWZER

If I was smart I would go south for a few months . Maybe when the wife retires in 8 years ..... if I still know my name .


----------



## SHAWZER

Erin is south of me , when you head south of the border I will inhabit your ranch .....


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you referring to the Royal Canadian Air Force


----------



## SHAWZER

Are they making a Hybrid ..... ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192524


Every time it snows your way it looks the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Every time it snows your way it looks the same.


White???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> White???


My response would get me banned.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> My response would get me banned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weather update...apparently it's snowing and blowing in Poopscoop, Minniesoda. 

Someone had to use bobby pins to keep his tinfoil helmet from flying away.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


>


That's me when I trying to hit my wife up for money.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather update...apparently it's snowing and blowing in Poopscoop, Minniesoda.
> 
> Someone had to use bobby pins to keep his tinfoil helmet from flying away.


Don't think said person has enough hair to use bobby pins.....unless he going a mullet where there is hair


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Don't think said person has enough hair to use bobby pins.....unless he going a mullet where there is hair


Superglue???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Superglue???


More like tree sap since he's from Woodtick country


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Superglue???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> More like tree sap since he's from Woodtick country


And his chains are on his tyres...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well...isn't that speshul. 

Forecast for Sunday went from a half inch to 3 during the day and another inch at night. 

Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday, controllers and lights off trucks. Spreader came off the Sterling. Just splendid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...isn't that speshul.
> 
> Forecast for Sunday went from a half inch to 3 during the day and another inch at night.
> 
> Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday, controllers and lights off trucks. Spreader came off the Sterling. Just splendid.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday,


Even the cows?


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...isn't that speshul.
> 
> Forecast for Sunday went from a half inch to 3 during the day and another inch at night.
> 
> Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday, controllers and lights off trucks. Spreader came off the Sterling. Just splendid.


Its gunna melt.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...isn't that speshul.
> 
> Forecast for Sunday went from a half inch to 3 during the day and another inch at night.
> 
> Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday, controllers and lights off trucks. Spreader came off the Sterling. Just splendid.


Remember, it's all global warming.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its gunna melt.


It always melts...by July.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...isn't that speshul.
> 
> Forecast for Sunday went from a half inch to 3 during the day and another inch at night.
> 
> Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday, controllers and lights off trucks. Spreader came off the Sterling. Just splendid.


Told you it wasn't over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Told you it wasn't over...


I don't recall that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Right here...



Ajlawn1 said:


> Leave the spreaders and plows on till after April 15th boys... You've been warned...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Right here...


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 3" of 25% chance overnight......


----------



## Turf Z

Christ


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...isn't that speshul.
> 
> Forecast for Sunday went from a half inch to 3 during the day and another inch at night.
> 
> Everything but the sidewalk tractors came home yesterday, controllers and lights off trucks. Spreader came off the Sterling. Just splendid.


Wasn't it a week or so ago that you were ranting about guys pulling stakes....What kinda moron does what you did??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wasn't it a week or so ago that you were ranting about guys pulling stakes....What kinda moron does what you did??


No


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Wasn't it a week or so ago that you were ranting about guys pulling stakes....What kinda moron does what you did??


The rant was something else...… he has sooooooo many it's hard to keep track


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> The rant was something else...… he has sooooooo many it's hard to keep track


I don't recall that


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Wasn't it a week or so ago that you were ranting about guys pulling stakes....What kinda moron does what you did??


Something about them pulling stakes and they still had their plows on is what I recall.


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 192592


Facebook photo...


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , wife is on fb .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Something about them pulling stakes and they still had their plows on is what I recall.


And it was more than a week ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> The rant was something else...… he has sooooooo many it's hard to keep track


There have been some classics....Plus a couple of total melt downs


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Yes , wife is on fb .


Does she know that..


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> There have been some classics....Plus a couple of total melt downs


Well he's a very sensitive fella and if he misses a nap or snack he's a wreck.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Well he's a very sensitive fella and if he misses a nap or snack he's a wreck.....


Yes I am...


----------



## Turf Z

What kind of threat level is tomorrow classified


----------



## Mr.Markus

He's in and out today trying to put controllers and Salters back on...
Threat level: "ivebeendoingthissolongiforgetwhatimdoing"...


----------



## SHAWZER

Or having sandwiches hiding behind the shed .....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

He keeps watching the weather waiting for it to change to 60 and sunny for tomorrow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hey did you guys see this?


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey did you guys see this?
> View attachment 192601


 I'm enjoying a balmy sunny 69*.


----------



## DeVries

Meh grounds warm enough. It'll melt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Or having sandwiches hiding behind the shed .....


Both...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Meh grounds warm enough. It'll melt.


You trying to convince yourself???


----------



## SHAWZER

Last April 19 - 20 most people said 1-2 inches ..... ended up with 8 - 9 inches of concrete with freezing rain mixed in . Lot of contractors scrambling .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Last April 19 - 20 most people said 1-2 inches ..... ended up with 8 - 9 inches of concrete with freezing rain mixed in . Lot of contractors scrambling .


No scrambling here. If the snow stakes are still in the customers can find their way around the parking lot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> He keeps watching the weather waiting for it to change to 60 and sunny for tomorrow.


One of my worst habits this time of year is I stop relying on my internet forecasts and start listening to the radio while I work.
Alot of the radio stations are out of Toronto so I get their forecast and the couple degrees difference and altitude make for very different outcome weather wise.


----------



## EWSplow

1-3" forecast for today. Sounds like it could actually accumulate. Low temperature near freezing.
I'm just not into doing anything snow related.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> 1-3" forecast for today. Sounds like it could actually accumulate. Low temperature near freezing.
> I'm just not into doing anything snow related.


Similar for us. Doubt we'll have to hook plows. Might accumulate on grass. Hoping for a salt run tomorrow morning. Need to use up leftovers.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> 1-3" forecast for today. Sounds like it could actually accumulate. Low temperature near freezing.
> I'm just not into doing anything snow related.


That was our forecast (25%) for Friday night and we got it along with flurries throughout the day periodically. Sun finally popped around 3pm and most of the snow cooked oof by sunset.
Today calling for mid 60's and warming up to the mid 70's as the week goes on.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Similar for us. Doubt we'll have to hook plows. Might accumulate on grass. Hoping for a salt run tomorrow morning. Need to use up leftovers.


Most of the snow is near the lake, where temperatures are higher. I'm anticipating slush. Maybe some walks to treat.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Similar for us. Doubt we'll have to hook plows. Might accumulate on grass. Hoping for a salt run tomorrow morning. Need to use up leftovers.


Was talking to a buddy that works for the county road department south of me yesterday. He told they have a surplus of liquid again and said last year about this time they applied 18k gallons in one night that had snow in forecast so they wouldn't have to store it and hose up the budget for this year.
Another thing he mentioned was they spend around $300 per 55gal drum to dispose of the water used to wash the trucks after a storm.
So it's ok to apply on the roads which ends up washing into the ground and streams but when you wash the same sit oof a truck it's hazardous waste...…:hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Was talking to a buddy that works for the county road department south of me yesterday. He told they have a surplus of liquid again and said last year about this time they applied 18k gallons in one night that had snow in forecast so they wouldn't have to store it and hose up the budget for this year.
> Another thing he mentioned was they spend around $300 per 55gal drum to dispose of the water used to wash the trucks after a storm.
> So it's ok to apply on the roads which ends up washing into the ground and streams but when you wash the same sit oof a truck it's hazardous waste...…:hammerhead:


What a bunch of morons.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> What a bunch of morons.


Very mulch so.…… Gooberment protocol at it's finest...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Very mulch so.…… Gooberment protocol at it's finest...


So the city here in Lapeer says you cannot push or dump snow into the river yet we have a city parking lot that borders the river and the city piles all the snow in that lot right along that border. Where do you think it goes when it melts and whats the difference.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> So the city here in Lapeer says you cannot push or dump snow into the river yet we have a city parking lot that borders the river and the city piles all the snow in that lot right along that border. Where do you think it goes when it melts and whats the difference.


Come on, is it really a city? Village, town, settlement maybe...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Come on, is it really a city? Village, town, settlement maybe...


More like a gathering.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> So the city here in Lapeer says you cannot push or dump snow into the river yet we have a city parking lot that borders the river and the city piles all the snow in that lot right along that border. Where do you think it goes when it melts and whats the difference.


Similar thing here but salt/liquid usage is a fraction of what's used east of us. I have noticed over the years more is being applied and I believe it's due to the morons moving into the Front Range of the state.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Similar thing here but salt/liquid usage is a fraction of what's used east of us. I have noticed over the years more is being applied and I believe it's due to the morons moving into the Front Range of the state.


By morons you mean easterners?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Come on, is it really a city? Village, town, settlement maybe...


If everyone is related it's called a reunion


----------



## Hydromaster

In colo-rodeo 
I “thought “ they applied it (liquids ) to the roads in the summer to control dust?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> By morons you mean easterners?


West coast and Texan's too.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> In colo-rodeo
> I "thought " they applied it (liquids ) to the roads in the summer to control dust?


Yes, they use Mag C, it's all aboot using up what was budgeted to get the same budget or an increase the following year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Its been raining/sleeting/snowing most of the morning. Just switched to pretty much all snow and it's sticking to the pavement. 

I was told by the DEQ I can't wash my trucks outside...unless I buy a $175 permit.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its been raining/sleeting/snowing most of the morning. Just switched to pretty much all snow and it's sticking to the pavement.
> 
> I was told by the DEQ I can't wash my trucks outside...unless I buy a $175 permit.


Salt/ plow trucks or any trucks?


----------



## Turf Z

Definitely a scene out here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its been raining/sleeting/snowing most of the morning. Just switched to pretty much all snow and it's sticking to the pavement.
> 
> I was told by the DEQ I can't wash my trucks outside...unless I buy a $175 permit.


All they want is the money to justify their existence.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you have to pay for the permit if you just leave your truck in the rain?
Sounds like you should haul some chicken/pig manure down to your local office, act like you are the gardener and mulch the beds with it, maybe topdress the lawn as well.

This is not my idea...Ref: Cincinnati garbage strike..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you have to pay for the permit if you just leave your truck in the rain?
> Sounds like you should haul some chicken/pig manure down to your local office, act like you are the gardener and mulch the beds with it, maybe topdress the lawn as well.
> 
> This is not my idea...Ref: Cincinnati garbage strike..
> 
> View attachment 192617


There use to be a very crude business man in Flint that had a plastics plant west of there. The employees went on strike so he hired a local farmer to spread cow manure all up and down where they would walk. Eventually the city made him clean it up but not after a good battle.


----------



## Turf Z

County trucks started plowing roads here about an hour ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Salt/ plow trucks or any trucks?


Heading out to salt now. Hopefully it'll keep us from having to plow.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a beautiful winter day here. Steady snow and the grass is covered. No accumulation on pavement.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heading out to salt now. Hopefully it'll keep us from having to plow.


What does it look like in GR?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heading out to salt now. Hopefully it'll keep us from having to plow.


The washing outside?


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z said:


> What does it look like in GR?


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192618
> View attachment 192618


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What does it look like in GR?


White


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Dagnabbit. I didn't want this crap. Forecasters said no accumulation on pavement. Temp was supposed to be 34*, its 32*.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 192620


File Photo


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192618
> View attachment 192618





Defcon 5 said:


> File Photo


Shouldn't you be at some golf watch party...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shouldn't you be at some golf watch party...


Him and Ryan are "together".


----------



## EWSplow

Ugh. More than a salt event and cold temperatures tonight. Looks like plows are going on today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Good for you guys. I could have taken the spreader off 2 weeks ago and used the truck for other stuff but no I had to wait..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What does it look like in GR?


Way more in Cascade...do you guys have anything?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shouldn't you be at some golf watch party...


Mind your own Bobber...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Him and Ryan are "together".


If you say so....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so....


So defensive...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW...it can stop now


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...it can stop now


What can stop now??


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Way more in Cascade...do you guys have anything?


Little over 2" on my deck since it started.

Quarter inch of wet snow / slush on paved surfaces.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...it can stop now


Agreed. I shoveled 1 commercial walk while waiting for sidewalk guys. 1.5" of wet concrete. I'm too old for this.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So defensive...


That and his anger probably come from not being able to finish those last four beers in a case anymore...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What can stop now??


Your incessant texting.


----------



## Turf Z

nothing's been touched around here. Both salted Meijers look the same as everything else, if not worse


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your incessant texting.


Wow.....Just received this..


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your incessant texting.


He sent ya stupid pictures of beer brands toooooo


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> He sent ya stupid pictures of beer brands toooooo


He knows better than to do that


----------



## BUFF

Sunny, 64* and no wind.... it’s a little toasty in direct sun


----------



## EWSplow

Its downright nasty. 3" in some areas and drifting.


----------



## Turf Z

Blades are on & pushing 

Feels kinda good tho


----------



## Mr.Markus

Turf Z said:


> Blades are on & pushing
> 
> Feels kinda good tho


Like November...?


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like the northwest part of the mitten could get the 8 hours of snow we're getting.


----------



## Turf Z

Not fun anymore


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the northwest part of the mitten could get the 8 hours of snow we're getting.


Not much here. Probably a salt run soon. South of us got quite a bit. Cadillac on down to Newaygo got 6-8".


----------



## SHAWZER

To Plow..... or not to Plow ...... That is the question ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It stopped now....actually a while ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And now possibly another half inch tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people like that extra 1/2 "......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> To Plow..... or not to Plow ...... That is the question ......


Do you need sandwich money?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Starting to ice up...salting is justified.


----------



## SHAWZER

That is another good question . Did you have to plow ?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Starting to ice up...salting is justified.


Sure


----------



## SHAWZER

A man of few words in the morning .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> A man of few words in the morning .


It's probably best...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's probably best...


K


----------



## Defcon 5

Unlike Ooitcanstopnow???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most of his words are expletives this morning...
Still just rain and +1 here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> That is another good question . Did you have to plow ?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Unlike Ooitcanstopnow???


Why the negative vibes???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you need sandwich money?


Always, its the reason I get up everyday and drag my butt to work.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Welp that's the extent of it...


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess I do not need any more sandwich money .... 3 " snow at my house , 1/2 " in town .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Welp that's the extent of it...
> 
> View attachment 192638


Wow!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently you could have put the plows and spreaders away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of beer money plowers that didn't service their accounts this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Welp that's the extent of it...
> 
> View attachment 192638


Oh the horror....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why the negative vibes???


It's "negative waves"... not vibes:hammerhead:


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Oh the horror....


Actually grass did get covered by the evening yesterday but ground temps at 42ish made quick work of it all...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's "negative waves"... not vibes:hammerhead:


SKWBE


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Welp that's the extent of it...
> 
> View attachment 192638


Why's your neighbor's lawn greener than yours...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why's your neighbor's lawn greener than yours...


Better service provider..... Duh


----------



## EWSplow

I'm amazed at how many commercial properties weren't serviced this morning. Maybe their contract date was passed, but still.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why's your neighbor's lawn greener than yours...


His neighbors service provider spends less time in the gas station taking Creepy photos


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why's your neighbor's lawn greener than yours...


Maybe he does service his neighbor's and she was sun bathing. I seem to recall an unusual amount of time spent fertilizing a property last year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why's your neighbor's lawn greener than yours...


KBG is always late to green...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> His neighbors service provider spends less time in the gas station taking Creepy photos


It's about time to axe the daughter for some new material...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why's your neighbor's lawn greener than yours...


Cause everybody knows the grass is always greener on the other side of the street...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's about time to axe the daughter for some new material...


If you say so


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> So the city here in Lapeer says you cannot push or dump snow into the river yet we have a city parking lot that borders the river and the city piles all the snow in that lot right along that border. Where do you think it goes when it melts and whats the difference.


 Double standard!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> Double standard!


Yes and another one that really bothers me is the weight limits on bridges. There is more than one locally that has a 3 ton weight limit. How does the county go over that bridge to grade (dirt road) plow add gravel. A 3 ton limit really!!! A crew cab with a diesel is over weight on it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so


Always so salty...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 192639


Facespace foto....


----------



## SHAWZER

Soooo , You plow with a white Ford ....?


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Facespace foto....


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Soooo , You plow with a white Ford ....?


An XL with power windows and shifter on the floor...only ordered the one.


----------



## Woodenshoe

It snowed yesterday, I didn't like it, I'm ready to retire...


----------



## SHAWZER

Sell to me in Kanadian money


----------



## BossPlow2010

Woodenshoe said:


> It snowed yesterday, I didn't like it, I'm ready to retire...


Being in Southwest, do you hop on over to redamax much?


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> Soooo , You plow with a white Ford ....?


Ya beat me to it.


----------



## SHAWZER

They installed a sign on my side road







.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 192639


April showers bring May Dollars...payuppayup


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto


Why yes it was... But now with my touch it's an Epic file foto...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you say so


----------



## Ajlawn1

I just did...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

I know


----------



## Mark Oomkes

K


----------



## Ajlawn1

Potassium?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

N


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 192654


Isn't that one of the Stump Brothers @FredG knows...


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Isn't that one of the Stump Brothers @FredG knows...


 Nope, got to find the pic lol.


----------



## FredG

:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:Couldn't move the pile so I guess he thought he could move it from the top. This is the goof I had to keep on till the end of the season last year because of my warden and his Mother. Must be thought he was on a excavator. LMAO


----------



## BossPlow2010

Was suppose to be a 100% chance of rain this morning, they must get their forecasts the same place Ryan does...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Was suppose to be a 100% chance of rain this morning, they must get their forecasts the same place Ryan does...


I was going to axe if you've been listening to Ryan again...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was going to axe if you've been listening to Ryan again...


He is a Ryan Slappy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He is a Ryan Slappy


Follows him religiously on the BookFace?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Follows him religiously on the BookFace?


And Tweeter and Snap Cat And instagram


----------



## Landgreen

NOAA forecasts are absolute garbage. They are a joke. Can't even predict rainfall properly. Cost us time and $$ today. I don't know what changes they made or who did what but its not the same forecasting since last fall. All winter they were consistently wrong and now spring they can't even figure out rainfall. Tax dollars at work...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> NOAA forecasts are absolute garbage. They are a joke. Can't even predict rainfall properly. Cost us time and $$ today. I don't know what changes they made or who did what but its not the same forecasting since last fall. All winter they were consistently wrong and now spring they can't even figure out rainfall. Tax dollars at work...


Dag nabbit! Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> NOAA forecasts are absolute garbage. They are a joke. Can't even predict rainfall properly. Cost us time and $$ today. I don't know what changes they made or who did what but its not the same forecasting since last fall. All winter they were consistently wrong and now spring they can't even figure out rainfall. Tax dollars at work...


Since last fall???

Apparently the changes were made at GRs NWS several years before Gaylord NWS.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dag nabbit! Tell us how you really feel!


I can't. I would get banned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Every day this week the predicted time of rain has been wrong.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 192707


File crybaby...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Every day this week the predicted time of rain has been wrong.


Not reining here...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not reining here...


No...But it's raining here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not reining here...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gaylord


………:laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> ………:laugh:


Oh Hell...


----------



## BossPlow2010

It is most certainly raining here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> It is most certainly raining here...


We have more mud than everyone leaving Taco bell.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its so cold out it feels like it could snow.


----------



## BUFF

It can stop now...….








But things are greening up and getting purdy oot


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> It can stop now...….
> View attachment 192737
> 
> But things are greening up and getting purdy oot
> View attachment 192738


39 here


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 39 here


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


just around the corner


----------



## SHAWZER

Just above freezing here ......lowblue:......


----------



## Randall Ave

68 here, but the rains on the way. It's fish tonight, with fruity beer of course.


----------



## BUFF

Had cat fish, shrimp, crab/corn fritters, cole slaw and fries for lunch..... still kind of full.



Randall Ave said:


> 68 here, but the rains on the way. It's fish tonight, with fruity beer of course.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> View attachment 192741
> 
> 
> Had cat fish, shrimp, crab/corn fritters, cole slaw and fries for lunch..... still kind of full.


At the brewery and drunk, Again I see.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> View attachment 192741
> 
> 
> Had cat fish, shrimp, crab/corn fritters, cole slaw and fries for lunch..... still kind of full.


Must be drunk ...Wrong thread..


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> At the brewery and drunk, Again I see.


Twas lunch and was drinking ice tea, unlike Fred I got my 10hrs of work in today



Mr.Markus said:


> Must be drunk ...Wrong thread..


 Posted here dew to Randall's comment aboot fish tonight. Haven't had a beer or any other type of alcohol for 2wks...


----------



## Hydromaster

I Guess one doesn’t need alcohol in CO...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Posted here dew to Randall's comment aboot fish tonight. Haven't had a beer or any other type of alcohol for 2wks...


Another day and lent is over my friend...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I Guess one doesn't need alcohol in CO...


Nope along the front range we're a mile high withoot trying


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Another day and lent is over my friend...


Not part of the club


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Not part of the club


They wouldn't have me either...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> They wouldn't have me either...


Along with cleaning my bathroom, cleaning the house and giving me buzz cuts every three weeks the warden also takes care of going to church for me too......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic this morning.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic this morning.


Are you high?


----------



## DeVries

I'm putting the wife and kids in the boat today. All this rain we've had I think the ground has reached its saturation point and beyond.Going to take a while to dry out now.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic this morning.


cool 41* but heading into the hi 70's today then cooling oof with rain on the front range and snow in the mtns the next couple days. At least it's now going to snow hose things up for Easter this year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

43° with a wimp chill of 31°ish .


----------



## Randall Ave

65 here, raining and windy. And I gotta work on someones POS Mistubishi.


----------



## FredG

50* here now, suppose to touch 70*.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 above freezing and light rain here .


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Not part of the club


Me neither....I have been getting some questionable texts this morning mocking my faith


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Me neither....I have been getting some questionable texts this morning mocking my faith


Uhmmmm….. have a good idea where they're coming from.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Uhmmmm….. have a good idea where they're coming from.....


Wow...Should have figured you too


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow...Should have figured you too


I'm more evolved....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> Me neither....I have been getting some questionable texts this morning mocking my faith


What?! you don't believe rabbits lay eggs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Me neither....I have been getting some questionable texts this morning mocking my faith


You said you didn't practice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And I only said my wife bought a kosher ham...and then you called me an idiot...and I thanked you for that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And I only said my wife bought a kosher ham...and then you called me an idiot...and I thanked you for that.


I think there was an F word before the idiot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I think there was an F word before the idiot


So angry the day after Passover. Did you overindulge on matzah balls or whatever you said you were bringing?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So angry the day after Passover. Did you overindulge on matzah balls or whatever you said you were bringing?


Yes


----------



## DeVries

He's crusty because the matzah had gluten in it and now he's paying for it


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said you didn't practice...


Gifted Pro's don't need to practice...….


----------



## LapeerLandscape

70 degrees someplace in the U.P. and there is still enough snow to ride. And no thats not me, I dont ride an arctic cat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's mildly disturbing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's mildly disturbing...


That its 70 in the U.P. and its 42 in Lapeer, I know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That its 70 in the U.P. and its 42 in Lapeer, I know.


Negative Ghostrider...that you posted a pic of a dude in Daisy Dukes.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's mildly disturbing...


I'd say, very.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> I'd say, very.


More like extremely


----------



## EWSplow

Beautiful morning. We had breakfast on the patio and didn't light the heater.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Had a little rain about 5:30 that lasted maybe 20 minutes and been getting some thunder ever since.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Had a little rain about 5:30 that lasted maybe 20 minutes and been getting some thunder ever since.


That's nice...woke up to a nice crack of thunder at 0430. Had a 1 minute turd floater.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...woke up to a nice crack of thunder at 0430. Had a 1 minute turd floater.


We had a pretty good light show and boomers around 10 last night. Heavy downpour and wind too. Looks like trees will start to bloom today. 
All this tree pollen is going to reek havoc on my allergies.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I wonder if @Mark Oomkes has seen the forecast for Grand Rapids yet, 4 inches of snow this Sunday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wonder if @Mark Oomkes has seen the forecast for Grand Rapids yet, 4 inches of snow this Sunday.


Sure...


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wonder if @Mark Oomkes has seen the forecast for Grand Rapids yet, 4 inches of snow this Sunday.


He does not have time for that... he is behind on his summer work already according to some.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grand Rapids, Minniesoda??

Grand Rapids, Manitoba???

Plows and spreaders are put away... @Ajlawn1 said I could.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grand Rapids, Minniesoda??
> 
> Grand Rapids, Manitoba???
> 
> Plows and spreaders are put away... @Ajlawn1 said I could.


GR Meatchicken, check out accuweather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> GR Meatchicken, check out accuweather.


Sure...









Someone is into the Fireball.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...
> View attachment 192844
> 
> 
> Someone is into the Fireball.


Dang it. I knew I should have taken a screen shot of it when I saw it.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dang it. I knew I should have taken a shot of it when I saw it.


Fireball?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Fireball?


I'm about to.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grand Rapids, Minniesoda??
> 
> Grand Rapids, Manitoba???
> 
> Plows and spreaders are put away... @Ajlawn1 said I could.


Bout time you listened...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bout time you listened...


To whom???


----------



## scottr

winter is holding on.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Yikes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yikes...
> View attachment 192899


Take a peak at TCs forecast.


----------



## Defcon 5

I told you it wasn’t over....


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 192903


Got a text from some :terribletowel:yesterday saying "it's 3 or 4 days out, it can shift."

Check the Nasty Weather Service NTACs and we have 3" predicted Saturday night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got a text from some :terribletowel:yesterday saying "it's 3 or 4 days out, it can shift."
> 
> Check the Nasty Weather Service NTACs and we have 3" predicted Saturday night.


Was the :terribletowel:talking to a District Attorney.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Was the :terribletowel:talking to a District Attorney.


As a matter of fact...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Really want to thank you for your optimism Randy...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is angry again ........


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!!!!


----------



## DeVries

4 inches, yikes, thats plowable. Hope you haven't put everything away


----------



## Turf Z

Everything packed away for second time of 2019

Saturday everything unpacked for second time of 2019


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Churches, hospitals and a handful of other accounts are the only ones getting serviced if it happens. 

We had 1 complaint from a residential last time when it was gone by 11AMish.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN only has you at 1/2 '' snow , they are always right ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Really want to thank you for your optimism Randy...
> 
> View attachment 192934


Your welcome!!!! Anything for you.
I bet your really glad I pointed that out so you can be prepared and look like a hero.
BTW we still have 3 pushers out and a backhoe. Not that we expected snow were just too lazy to get them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your welcome!!!! Anything for you.
> I bet your really glad I pointed that out so you can be prepared and look like a hero.
> BTW we still have 3 pushers out and a backhoe. Not that we expected snow were just too lazy to get them.


Next time keep your help to yourself...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Churches, hospitals and a handful of other accounts are the only ones getting serviced if it happens.
> 
> We had 1 complaint from a residential last time when it was gone by 11AMish.


Wives are the worst customers...


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192936


"Show simplified view"....how fitting.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> "Show simplified view"....how fitting.


From who sent it to us....Very Fitting


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192936


Yeah right


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Yeah right


Are you questioning the reliability of the source ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yeah right


Its not too early to start drinking...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its not too early to start drinking...


Where at?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its not too early to start drinking...


Fireball???


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys stopped .......... ?


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you questioning the reliability of the source ??


Not really. The original predicting source is the NWS. They're a legit outfit.

Who's claiming any of this will stick to pavement?


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Not really. The original predicting source is the NWS. They're a legit outfit.
> 
> Who's claiming any of this will stick to pavement?


Mark....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had 3-4" of slop stick to pavement that was too warm 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark....


What???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???


he's on second


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had 3-4" of slop stick to pavement that was too warm 2 weeks ago.


Wow....Sure.....That's nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow....Sure.....That's nice


I wasn't talking to you...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Defcon 5

Didn’t really need to post that...We take your word for it...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't talking to you...


Mind my own bobber???


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys always say ..... pics or it did not happen .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You guys always say ..... pics or it did not happen .


No we don't...


----------



## SHAWZER

Was going to post a pic of neighbors girlfriend but you guys dont seem to want pics today .......


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Where at?


 Ditto, I'm in.


----------



## Luther

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 192940


That wouldn't have happened if you were smart enough to wear socks with your flip flops.


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> Was going to post a pic of neighbors girlfriend but you guys dont seem to want pics today .......


 Who? Bring them on always time for eye candy and creeping.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> That wouldn't have happened if you were smart enough to wear socks with your flip flops.


Camel socks...?


----------



## Luther

Yes!

See, now that's smart.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Camel socks...?
> 
> View attachment 192941


Mandletoe...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Camel socks...?
> 
> View attachment 192941


 Break them if you want I do that sometime and yes it does make you look like some kind of :terribletowel:. I just don't care,


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mandletoe...


 LMAO!


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Break them if you want I do that sometime and yes it does make you look like some kind of :terribletowel:. I just don't care,


Just get your self some slides, they're ok with socks... You'd look like Beckham...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Whittling down the list to a select few customers. Of course the low temp is now down to 28 Sunday morning, so Saturday will be spent pulling a limited amount of plow AND salt equipment back off the racks. If we drag our feet long enough, it will all melt naturally by Sunday afternoon/evening. It can stop now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Ajlawn1...its AFTER April 15.


----------



## EWSplow

Woodenshoe said:


> Whittling down the list to a select few customers. Of course the low temp is now down to 28 Sunday morning, so Saturday will be spent pulling a limited amount of plow AND salt equipment back off the racks. If we drag our feet long enough, it will all melt naturally by Sunday afternoon/evening. It can stop now!


I saw a low temp of 38 for us, but this morning they had 32 for a low. My accounts are all close to the lake. Hopefully, it stay a little warmer.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Looks like the last model runs shifted South. GR to the North is the cutoff line (at the moment)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Looks like the last model runs shifted South. GR to the North is the cutoff line (at the moment)


Needs to shift north to TC


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Needs to shift north to TC


It needs to shift 30* warmer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Needs to shift north to TC


I was thinking south to AJ land.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Woodenshoe said:


> It needs to shift 30* warmer...


Now your talking.


----------



## Turf Z

Winter Weather Advisory....


....................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Winter Weather Advisory....
> 
> ....................


I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to hear this.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Ajlawn1...its AFTER April 15.
> 
> View attachment 192943


That's strange...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was thinking south to AJ land.


Don't you have a banjo that needs restringing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't you have a banjo that needs restringing...


Maybe, are you going canoeing ?


----------



## DeVries

Pics Monday or it didn't happen


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Needs to shift north to TC


No thanks. We're all good up here. I'm fishing this weekend.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 inches of snow at my place up at higher elevation so far , nothing in town .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You said 5 cm....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said 5 cm....


You sound disappointed...

Like your wife...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said 5 cm....


Only in Metric land ...... confused yet ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said 5 cm....


Let me know when it starts snowing at your place so I know when to start laughing..:laugh:


----------



## Woodenshoe

Well that sales pitch, sorry meant to type forecast, fell apart quickly! Now down to less than 1” on the NWS hourly...


----------



## EWSplow

Woodenshoe said:


> Well that sales pitch, sorry meant to type forecast, fell apart quickly! Now down to less than 1" on the NWS hourly...


Its supposedly shifting south. 
Maybe the hoser state?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Its supposedly shifting south.
> Maybe the hoser state?


AJ land here it comes.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> AJ land here it comes.


I think he's on a canoe trip somewhere...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Glad I procrastinated on getting plows back down! They raised the low temp as well so I may not even remount a Salter..


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Only in Metric land ...... confused yet ?


Doesn't take much...


----------



## Defcon 5

Beautiful sunshine this morning......It can Stop now!!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I think he's on a canoe trip somewhere...


I better tune my banjo.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Beautiful sunshine this morning......It can Stop now!!!!!


Its cold and windy.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its cold and windy.


Not here


----------



## EWSplow

With the exception of 3 bars and a restaurant, I think most of my commercial properties will be closed before we get accumulation. 

The air already seems cold and damp. I don't like this.


----------



## Turf Z

Grounds too warm


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I better tune my banjo.


 Randy and AJ Jamming.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Grounds too warm


Sure...


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> Grounds too warm


That's what I thought the last time it snowed. We ended up with 3-4" on some pavement and concrete.


----------



## cjames808

We were too busy to even pull stakes or put plows up. All I put away was one of two salters. 
I’m gonna burn up my last 10ish tons of salt. 
Have 2 hotels, 7 gas stations, 2 churches and 4 old folks homes and one strip mall to do. Leaving all city walks. Everyone else said let it melt.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> We were too busy to even pull stakes or put plows up. All I put away was one of two salters.
> I'm gonna burn up my last 10ish tons of salt.
> Have 2 hotels, 7 gas stations, 2 churches and 4 old folks homes and one strip mall to do. Leaving all city walks. Everyone else said let it melt.


I have a feeling that no one would complain if we did nothing. 
The radar appears to show snow south, near the state line.


----------



## EWSplow

The weather is getting ugly. Fortunately nothing sticking except on elevated surfaces. Still above freezing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The weather is getting ugly. Fortunately nothing sticking except on elevated surfaces. Still above freezing.


Is the sky angry???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Raining heavy, big phat flakes earlier... Not sticking to any surfaces. Temp was 35 earlier and now 38... What a bunch of hoopla...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Raining heavy, big phat flakes earlier... Not sticking to any surfaces. Temp was 35 earlier and now 38... What a bunch of hoopla...


Maybe because it's after April 15...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe because it's after April 15...


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes


K


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Snowing...:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


*K* (named _kay_ /keɪ/)[1] is the eleventh letter of the modern English alphabet and the ISO basic Latin alphabet. In English, the letter K usually represents the voiceless velar plosive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> *K* (named _kay_ /keɪ/)[1] is the eleventh letter of the modern English alphabet and the ISO basic Latin alphabet. In English, the letter K usually represents the voiceless velar plosive.


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> K





Ajlawn1 said:


> *K* (named _kay_ /keɪ/)[1] is the eleventh letter of the modern English alphabet and the ISO basic Latin alphabet. In English, the letter K usually represents the voiceless velar plosive.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> K





Ajlawn1 said:


> *K* (named _kay_ /keɪ/)[1] is the eleventh letter of the modern English alphabet and the ISO basic Latin alphabet. In English, the letter K usually represents the voiceless velar plosive.





Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys need more snow or more booze ..... maybe both .


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is the sky angry???


I am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you say so


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I am


K


----------



## EWSplow

Its sticking to trees and shrubs


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> I am


Like an old man trying to send back soup at a deli..!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol...
My brain ...


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its sticking to trees and shrubs
> View attachment 192982


Any bushes?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any bushes?


The ones that I've seen were either pruned or covered.


----------



## Turf Z

The ground is not warm


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The ones that I've seen were either pruned or covered.


Kinda early for pruning were they bloomed...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kinda early for pruning were they bloomed...?


Not at this time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Take it to lawnsite ewe to.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The ones that I've seen were either pruned or covered.


Pruned bushes are much better than covered.


----------



## BUFF

Just got done mowing around my place with shorts and a t shirt, sunny no wind and 64*.
Tomorrow much of the same just a little warmer.
Mom-Weds mid 30’s for high and high 20’s for low with snow/rain mix.:terribletowel:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it to lawnsite ewe to.


Is it snowing over there too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is it snowing over there too...


Snowmageddon 2019


----------



## GrassManKzoo

*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Just got done mowing around my place with shorts and a t shirt, sunny no wind and 64*.
> Tomorrow much of the same just a little warmer.
> Mom-Weds mid 30's for high and high 20's for low with snow/rain mix.:terribletowel:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow it sure snowed here, someone better get out the one way dustpans and get this plowed.

Just turned 4 hi on and locked the hubs...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Update: 
Just spotted Jim Cantore...


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it to lawnsite ewe to.


Now that I'm in the lawn monkey biz, I could probably go there for Bush trimming tips.


----------



## EWSplow

Not only was there no accumulation on pavement and concrete, they actually dried overnight. 
About the only place there's snow now is on north facing car windshields.


----------



## Randall Ave

The news guys just wanted to keep you guys on your toes.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> The news guys just wanted to keep you guys on your toes.


Its been awhile since sleepless nights. Not sure how I was able to function getting a full night's sleep.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 192984


Close but no seegar…..
It's straw hat season, Multi cam BDU shorts, Oakleys' not Elvis Glasses and hiking boots....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Close but no seegar…..
> It's straw hat season, Multi cam BDU shorts, Oakleys' not Elvis Glasses and hiking boots....


You can spare us the pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Not only was there no accumulation on pavement and concrete, they actually dried overnight.
> About the only place there's snow now is on north facing car windshields.


We were inundated...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were inundated...


Ecstatic Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> You can spare us the pics.


Not sure most people can handle it...…………

Due to jealousy....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Not sure most people can handle it...…………
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to jealousy....


----------



## BUFF

Yeah something like that.... but the beard was removed this morning...…
Being full blown BBQ season the beard catches BBQ sauce....


----------



## SHAWZER

Trimed beard today and installed summer tires on truck . I say winter is over here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's strange...


----------



## BUFF

Day started calm clear and temp hit hi 60's, aboot 1pm 20-25mph wind kicked up and clouds moved in. Wind died down and clouds moved oot.
4pm 30-35mph kicked up, clouds moved in. Aboot 5pm temps fropped 20* in aboot 30min, started to get horizontal rain which just changed to grapple mix. Snow is the forecast for tonight and tomorrow.
Been a bizzy weather day....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kinda chilly for shorts again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda chilly for shorts again.


Just rolling out of bed...?


----------



## EWSplow

It got foggy on this side of the pond. 
At least it isn't raining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just rolling out of bed...?


You say that like its a bad thing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You say that like its a bad thing...


Not a whole lot getting done down here either, might be full week of nothing getting mowed... Not sure if I've done that before...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We could sure use some rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We could sure use some rain.


Just started...almost got dusty for a nanosecond.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We could sure use some rain.


I'll send some your way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just started...almost got dusty for a nanosecond.


Not even close to dust.


----------



## Philbilly2

You can have ours... it is preventing my bridge from getting fixed. 

4 inches in two days with 3 more days of rain in the forecast... better go get some new tires... going to be a few more years


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> You can have ours... it is preventing my bridge from getting fixed.
> 
> 4 inches in two days with 3 more days of rain in the forecast... better go get some new tires... going to be a few more years


It was sarcasm, another 1.5 inches next 24 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was sarcasm, another 1.5 inches next 24 hours.


It was???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was???


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes


K


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes


Is that canoe available...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wood floats ..... always wondered how you Dutchmen walk around in real wet weather ......


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


>


Eggzactly


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


You could take the day off, take the wife shopping.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You could take the day off, take the wife shopping.


Or not...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that canoe available...?


I was going to say they need an ark in detroit but I think they just need a flush handle.


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> You could take the day off, take the wife shopping.


Do you really think she wants to spend the day with him??....


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was going to say they need an ark in detroit but I think they just need a flush handle.


Epic Flooding....We are sending all this sewage to Ohio and Indiana...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Flooding....We are sending all this sewage to Ohio and Indiana...


They are already overflowing with sewage...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> They are already overflowing with sewage...


Who...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who...?


Woodtickville Indiana is the pee trap in Michigan's plumbing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Flooding....We are sending all this sewage to Ohio and Indiana...


Cananada?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sewage goes south , everything else goes toward Quebec ....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Woodtickville Indiana is the pee trap in Michigan's plumbing


Maybe if Meatchickin even had plumbing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe if Meatchickin even had plumbing...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe if Meatchickin even had plumbing...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


>


Isn't your state home of multiple two story outhouses...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BossPlow2010 said:


> Isn't your state home of the two story outhouses...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


>


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> Isn't your state home of multiple two story outhouses...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

4 inches of snow in the U.P. (Keweenaw) and its still coming down. So is this late spring snow or early fall snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh huh


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good things ours is going to be free with all you can eat and alcohol provided!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good things ours is going to be free with all you can eat and alcohol provided!!!
> 
> View attachment 193049


You forgot Multiple bounce houses and a dunk tank


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> 4 inches of snow in the U.P. (Keweenaw) and its still coming down. So is this late spring snow or early fall snow.


They don't really have summer up there...Just a month or so of bad ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good things ours is going to be free with all you can eat and alcohol provided!!!
> 
> View attachment 193049


Have fun at DJs


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have fun at DJs


I could not imagine the look on you wife's face when Buffy comes meandering into your homestead....She will jump on shadow and head for the hills


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good things ours is going to be free with all you can eat and alcohol provided!!!
> 
> View attachment 193049


Another Dutch landscape management company?

How much time will the OLM tour take?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have fun at DJs


I'm not going there... I'm going to the free one with B&B....



EWSplow said:


> Another Dutch landscape management company?
> 
> How much time will the OLM tour take?


My guess is 24-36 hrs, tour, cooking contest, equipment rodeo, bounce houses and fair activities, bon fire etc... I may be a bit light on total time but in that vicinity...

Oh yeah I forgot the Meatchickin horse shoe tournament...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not going there... I'm going to the free one with B&B....
> 
> My guess is 24-36 hrs, tour, cooking contest, equipment rodeo, bounce houses and fair activities, bon fire etc... I may be a bit light on total time but in that vicinity...
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot the Meatchickin horse shoe tournament...
> 
> View attachment 193050


Live music...banjos maybe?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> How much time will the OLM tour take?


How long does it take to get arrested for trespassing?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> How long does it take to get arrested for trespassing?


Can't get arrested for driving by and continuously honking the horn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Can't get arrested for driving by and continuously honking the horn.


Do you have the BBB's number by chance?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> How long does it take to get arrested for trespassing?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you have the BBB's number by chance?


800-233-2337


----------



## Hydromaster

Beep, beep, :terribletowel::waving:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Just spotted two lawn crews. First one their Dixie’s were covered in grass, second one was shoveling clumps of grass :terribletowel:


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm not going there... I'm going to the free one with B&B....
> 
> My guess is 24-36 hrs, tour, cooking contest, equipment rodeo, bounce houses and fair activities, bon fire etc... I may be a bit light on total time but in that vicinity...
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot the Meatchickin horse shoe tournament...
> 
> View attachment 193050


You'll need a key person to start that game.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just spotted two lawn crews. First one their Dixie's were covered in grass, second one was shoveling clumps of grass :terribletowel:


Whew... Thought you were going to say they were out mowing for a minute there...


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> You'll need a key person to start that game.


That's a plumbers game, he's mechanical...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 800-233-2337


Thanks


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> Can't get arrested for driving by and continuously honking the horn.


You can't forget to yell obscenities while honking the horn...


----------



## Defcon 5

The first five to successfully cross the moat mark will be giving them these for their Fireball and lemonade mix....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I will???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I will???


Yes....You have told me numerous times you are looking foreword to seeing all your internet "buddy's"....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193051
> The first five to successfully cross the moat mark will be giving them these for their Fireball and lemonade mix....


Is that DJ red...???


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that DJ red...???


Yes it is...If you can't beat em....Copy them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....You have told me numerous times you are looking foreword to seeing all your internet "buddy's"....


I have???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have???


Yes....Even though we all know how well that goes..


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh boy! You can get a yeti in “red” now?
Red’s the best color...


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Live music...banjos maybe?


Yes totally forgot about the live entertainment provided by @LapeerLandscape I think he's bringing the whole band...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes....Even though we all know how well that goes..


I don't recall that...


----------



## DeVries

How do I get my free mug.


----------



## Defcon 5

DeVries said:


> How do I get my free mug.


One of Five to successfully make it onto the property...I would suggest zig-zagging and a few tuck and rolls


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> How do I get my free mug.


You won't have a problem...DeVries is a automatic pass.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> You won't have a problem...DeVries is a automatic pass.


 Why because he is Dutch?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes totally forgot about the live entertainment provided by @LapeerLandscape I think he's bringing the whole band...
> 
> View attachment 193052






 Meh Randy and Oomkes alone sound better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Why because he is Dutch?


What else?

Besides, DeVries is a great last name...my mom was a DeVries.


----------



## SHAWZER

I dont have wooden shoes ....... but my wife says I have a wooden head . Do I get a half price ticket ?


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> I dont have wooden shoes ....... but my wife says I have a wooden head . Do I get a half price ticket ?


Half of free means he pays you?
Don't take any wooden nickels.


----------



## SHAWZER

If I get enough wooden nickels I will glue them to my shoes .....


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> What else?
> 
> Besides, DeVries is a great last name...my mom was a DeVries.


 Nevermind.


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes totally forgot about the live entertainment provided by @LapeerLandscape I think he's bringing the whole band...
> 
> View attachment 193052


Awesome...As long you also bring along a flat footing gal to go with the band I'm all in on that!

Wish I could dance like that


----------



## Randall Ave

Are us East Coast guys invited to this shindig?


----------



## Randall Ave

Luther said:


> Awesome...As long you also bring along a flat footing gal to go with the band I'm all in on that!
> 
> Wish I could dance like that


For some reason that makes me think of the movie, The Long Riders.


----------



## Mr.Markus

FredG said:


> Why because he is Dutch?


I didn't get an invite...
I can't make it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> For some reason that makes me think of the movie, The Long Riders.


Makes me think of Hee Haw...


----------



## Randall Ave

So you watched that for the music, comedy, or the hewhaw gals??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Are us East Coast guys invited to this shindig?


What shindig???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> So you watched that for the music, comedy, or the hewhaw gals??


Yes...!


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> What shindig???


I don't remember, those he haw gals got my Gerital blood going.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Better call Nurse Goodbody...
At least it's tame enough for the plowsite calendar page...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Awesome...As long you also bring along a flat footing gal to go with the band I'm all in on that!
> 
> Wish I could dance like that


For being flat(footed) she had a little bounce to her.


----------



## BUFF

Haven't seen the sun since Monday morning when I left Denver...…. :angry:


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> northern Colorado hasn't seen the sun since Monday morning when I left Denver...…. :angry:


At least they're getting some sun in Denver...now


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> At least they're getting some sun in Denver...now


I get home tomorrow night and Friday I head to Med Bow to shoot sod puppies till Tuesday...… I need to recalibrate after being in Ct for 4 days....


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> I get home tomorrow night and Friday I head to Med Bow to shoot sod puppies till Tuesday...… I need to recalibrate after being in Ct for 4 days....


 Whats the matter big fella? You all Yankeeized now? :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

FredG said:


> Whats the matter big fella? You all Yankeeized now? :laugh:


Not even close.....
It's like being in an episode of Seinfeld......
And I hated that show....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> And I hated that show....


You and me both...


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193067


I picture Kramer being just like Buff in real life.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I picture Kramer being just like Buff in real life.


And AJ is George or Newman??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> And AJ is George or Newman??


George, Jerry would be Mark. I cant think of any current members low enough to be Newman.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> George, Jerry would be Mark. I cant think of any current members low enough to be Newman.


I can think of plenty


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> And AJ is George or Newman??


 George


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> George


You can be Newman...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

With all this rain, I've been busy with bidding roof and foundation leaks. 
Now, we just need some dry weather to actually do the work. It's going to be a nightmare when we get dry weather and have everyone asking where we are.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another rain day in Michigan ... ? We will get it tonight and tomorrow again .


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> With all this rain, I've been busy with bidding roof and foundation leaks.
> Now, we just need some dry weather to actually do the work. It's going to be a nightmare when we get dry weather and have everyone asking where we are.


 Yes a little rain does tend to make the phone ring. Let it ring I'm bizzie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Modifying a couple mowers...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Modifying a couple mowers...
> View attachment 193079


Didn't you learn your lesson the 1st time?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Didn't you learn your lesson the 1st time?


What first time?

No pics...it didn't happen.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Modifying a couple mowers...
> View attachment 193079


Heading out to mow the pond.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> What first time?
> 
> No pics...it didn't happen.


 I agree but you admitted to to the squatch, If and only if I remember correctly. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Heading out to mow the pond.


Why would I mow the pond? Water doesn't grow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I agree but you admitted to to the squatch, If and only if I remember correctly. :laugh:


I don't recall that...


----------



## FredG

Hydromaster said:


> Heading out to mow the pond.


 Ya he has admitted to having big ones, and you need big ones to do that.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


 That's nice.


----------



## FredG

What about Grants monstrous hill you said you would blow up it on a ag tractor. I admitted I would try coming down. You would need super big ones to try to go up. lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Modifying a couple mowers...
> View attachment 193079


I've seen that before, must've been the other mower you modified...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> What about Grants monstrous hill you said you would blow up it on a ag tractor. I admitted I would try coming down. You would need super big ones to try to go up. lol


No one ever accused me of being smart.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Modifying a couple mowers...
> View attachment 193079


Lol I'm stealing that image...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Modifying a couple mowers...
> View attachment 193079


Skid steer next?


----------



## FredG

@Mark Oomkes,https://www.sima.org/show/home?utm_source=PlowSite&utm_medium=banner-media I'm not Dutch but My Warden is, you got room for my motor home? Have a sanitary line put in and fresh water where ever you might put me. If you don't mind. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> @Mark Oomkes,https://www.sima.org/show/home?utm_source=PlowSite&utm_medium=banner-media I'm not Dutch but My Warden is, you got room for my motor home? Have a sanitary line put in and fresh water where ever you might put me. If you don't mind. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 193087


Eggzactly...


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> @Mark Oomkes,https://www.sima.org/show/home?utm_source=PlowSite&utm_medium=banner-media I'm not Dutch but My Warden is, you got room for my motor home? Have a sanitary line put in and fresh water where ever you might put me. If you don't mind. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I got a feeling he's going to come home from his internet cafe one day in June and find a lot of rv's parked there...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...


 That's nice.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> No one ever accused me of being smart.


Boy that's the truth


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Boy that's the truth


That's nice...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> What first time?
> 
> No pics...it didn't happen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto...


----------



## EWSplow

We've seen sun for 2 days. I guess we can only work outside on weekends now. Crappy next week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> We've seen sun for 2 days. I guess we can only work outside on weekends now. Crappy next week.


Its been out for about 4 hours here, first time in what seems like months.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its been out for about 4 hours here, first time in what seems like months.


Just got home and looked in the mirror ( no it didn't break). I got a sun tan...on my face.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its been out for about 4 hours here, first time in what seems like months.


Some nice refreshing rain on Monday


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Some nice refreshing rain on Monday
> View attachment 193120


I was getting a bit tired of the sun anyway.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I was getting a bit tired of the sun anyway.


lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Just got home and looked in the mirror ( no it didn't break). I got a sun tan...on my face.


Shoulda left your shirt on too...


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> Just got home and looked in the mirror ( no it didn't break). I got a sun tan...on my face.


Still sweeping, everytime I think I'm getting a tan, I have a shower and it washes away..


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shoulda left your shirt on too...
> 
> View attachment 193122


Damn. I fell asleep making mint juleps . Al that damn muddling.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Some nice refreshing rain on Monday
> View attachment 193120


----------



## EWSplow

Good thing its going to rain later. Had to turn on my AC today.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Good thing its going to rain later. Had to turn on my AC today.


 Had it on in the truck, managed not to have it on in the home so far.


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple S day here . Sandwiches -Sun - Se* . Nevermind


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## SHAWZER

Where .. ? Not here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...


Is that suppose to be news?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Where .. ? Not here


There



LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that suppose to be news?


Negative Ghostrider...just bumping my post count.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I wish it would drop about 20° as we could get something done if it was at least snowing...


----------



## EWSplow

Beautiful fall day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wish it would drop about 20° as we could get something done if it was at least snowing...


55° and partly sunny here...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> 55° and partly sunny here...


Isn't that nice....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

More snow anyone. Who wants to load the sleds up so we can say we road in May.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

*Wednesday Night*
A slight chance of thunderstorms, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 8pm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. Low around 50. Breezy, with an east wind 13 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible.
*Thursday*
Showers and possibly a thunderstorm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. High near 70. South southeast wind 11 to 14 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.

Just think...if that was all snow...it would be EPIC...DIABOLICAL. HISTORIC.


----------



## DeVries

Well it will be, you can put your outboard on your Bota mower for the first time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Wednesday Night*
> A slight chance of thunderstorms, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 8pm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. Low around 50. Breezy, with an east wind 13 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible.
> *Thursday*
> Showers and possibly a thunderstorm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. High near 70. South southeast wind 11 to 14 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.
> 
> Just think...if that was all snow...it would be EPIC...DIABOLICAL. HISTORIC.


That would be a lot of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That would be a lot of snow.


Literally...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Literally...


 That would be epic for the first week in May.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Wednesday Night*
> A slight chance of thunderstorms, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm after 8pm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. Low around 50. Breezy, with an east wind 13 to 22 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New rainfall amounts between 1 and 2 inches possible.
> *Thursday*
> Showers and possibly a thunderstorm. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. High near 70. South southeast wind 11 to 14 mph, with gusts as high as 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.
> 
> Just think...if that was all snow...it would be EPIC...DIABOLICAL. HISTORIC.


Ya and folks would still wonder why you haven't cut yet!

Morons..


----------



## SHAWZER

Just below freezing ....... looked out the window a few hours ago to see what color the ground was .....


----------



## DeVries

Its been a strange spring thats for sure. Cool and wet trend that we just can't shake. Hope things turn around soon, tough to stay on track with landscape projects and the maintenance side has had their share of wet and soft lawns.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Its been a strange spring thats for sure. Cool and wet trend that we just can't shake. Hope things turn around soon, tough to stay on track with landscape projects and the maintenance side has had their share of wet and soft lawns.


Lawn crews are struggling, one of our large sites asked to be left for a week to dry out. Not sure how that's going to happen.

Landscaping is all but stalled for now - just picking and choosing what we can do that doesn't involve playing in dirt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wait a week for it to dry oot...in the meantime we get copious amounts of rain again.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait a week for it to dry oot...in the meantime we get copious amounts of rain again.


All hands on deck to get ahead on mowing so far this week. Trying to give the crews a Saturday off!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Woodenshoe said:


> . Trying to give the crews a Saturday off!


Haha, 
Saturday off, I wish, suppose to rain like two inches tomorrow...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait a week for it to dry oot...in the meantime we get copious amounts of rain again.


You could always go out browsing at the Ford dealership.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You could always go out browsing at the Ford dealership.


Or not...


----------



## SHAWZER

Get the adjustable pedals ...... they work good with different shoes ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Get the adjustable pedals ...... they work good with different shoes ......


What a stupid option...I've never moved my pedals on my Furd or Ram.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a stupid option...I've never moved my pedals on my Furd or Ram.


I think they are great for when the warden takes my truck.

Keeps away from the airbag a bit more.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


> I think they are great for when the warden takes my truck.
> 
> Keeps away from the airbag a bit more.


If you move them toward you, you can drive faster...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Haha,
> Saturday off, I wish, suppose to rain like two inches tomorrow...


I think I'm going to start stacking washers in my front spindles as my decks only go up to 5" and that's not cutting it presently...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you move them toward you, you can drive faster...


You beat me to it.


----------



## m_ice

Woodenshoe said:


> All hands on deck to get ahead on mowing so far this week. Trying to give the crews a Saturday off!


Lol...I told my guys Monday its sun up to sun down until further notice. 
At least this week we haven't got 5" like last week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Lol...I told my guys Monday its sun up to sun down until further notice.
> At least this week we haven't got 5" like last week


Yet...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yet...


Sure


----------



## FredG

I was hit with airbag years ago in a 85 Taurus, my nose ran for a couple days and had a pretty good brush burn lol. Had a reaction and reached over to try to hold my warden back.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a stupid option...I've never moved my pedals on my Furd or Ram.


Ram...that's funny


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Ram...that's funny


His mirrors don't even extend, all the do is turn...


----------



## FredG

Luther said:


> Ram...that's funny


 Nevermind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There are reports of thundersnow in frozen dog poopscooperland...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> There are reports of thundersnow in frozen dog poopscooperland...


I just checked some cams in northern cheese land and minnie soda and lets just say I'm glad I'm not there.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> There are reports of thundersnow in frozen dog poopscooperland...


I really hope the weather nuts are wrong for tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I really hope the weather nuts are wrong for tomorrow


Why?

Where?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?
> 
> Where?


Got lawns to cut, don't want to be cutting all day Saturday

Here.


----------



## Defcon 5

It's Not Raining!!!.....Sitting here watching the sun rise over the Detroit waste


BossPlow2010 said:


> I really hope the weather nuts are wrong for tomorrow


Is this weather nut a Facebook legend??


----------



## DeVries

Its so wet here that our winter wheat was fertilized by helicopter yesterday. Never seen nor heard of them doing it that way before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pics from Poopscoop, Minniesoda


Defcon 5 said:


> Is this weather nut a Facebook legend??


In his own mind...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pics from Poopscoop, Minniesoda
> 
> In his own mind...


Weather from the bottom of a bourbon bottle


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I picture Kramer being just like Buff in real life.


----------



## EWSplow

There's a bright substance in the sky burning through the fog. It also seems to be warming the air.


----------



## BUFF

Rain most of yesterday and switched to snow and ended up with aboot 1"









Got good moisture had aboot 3/4" of water in my rain gauge


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto and info...


----------



## BossPlow2010

[QUOTE="Defcon 5, post: 2370756, member: 76862"

Is this weather nut a Facebook legend??[/QUOTE]
Probably


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> File foto and info...


Yes it izzzz


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not much rain at all here.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not much rain at all here.


Got about an inch of rain in 20 minutes...If that was snow...It would have been alot


----------



## SHAWZER

How much snow would that have been in metric .....


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> How much snow would that have been in metric .....


How tall are you?


----------



## SHAWZER

178 cm ...... I asked my wife ......


----------



## Luther

SHAWZER said:


> How much snow would that have been in metric .....


5 GIQ's


----------



## Luther

Why do you even use the metric system? The country that own's you guys doesn't even use the metric system. What's up with that?


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess we go with the flow like most of the world ..... I am 5 foot 10 inches .... I asked my wife .


----------



## Luther

I am 182.88 cm tall if I don’t slouch


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> I guess we go with the flow like most of the world ..... I am 5 foot 10 inches .... I asked my wife .


I heard somewhere, probably CTV that kanadians use metric for everything but their height.
If it was on schitz creek, or corner gas, it has to be true.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some of you guys now know as much metric as me . Most of the heavy rain missed us here .


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> I am 182.88 cm tall if I don't slouch


203.2 Cm here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I got dust blowing already, we could use some rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Some of you guys now know as much metric as me . Most of the heavy rain missed us here .


Yes and you also measure your bolt's head size in millimeters... We measure our bolt's head size in inches... Big difference.


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric thread on bolts is different too ..... PITA


----------



## SHAWZER

I dislike working on any truck or equipment with metric bolts , seems like half are metric and the other half are normal . Sun shining here now .


----------



## Ajlawn1

LE misting...


----------



## Defcon 5

Oh look....It’s Raining....I almost feel sorry for the poor yard monkeys....It can stop now!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Oh look....It's Raining....I almost feel sorry for the poor yard monkeys....It can stop now!!!


Detoilet going to flood again, you need a plunger.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Detoilet going to flood again, you need a plunger.


Water is flowing nice into Ohio and Woodtick Indiana


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Fuzzy deal on a hot boat


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 193252


Neat paint job.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Windshield is a little frosty this morning...


----------



## FredG

Still raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock. Another day off.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> Still raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock. Another day off.


I think we're going on 5 days without rain. 
I saw some miron watering his lawn yesterday .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I think we're going on 5 days without rain.
> I saw some miron watering his lawn yesterday .


A strip mall I pass just aboot every morning has been running theirs since early last week. Every day, even in the rain.


----------



## Turf Z

Can it be winter yet


----------



## EWSplow

6 days without rain and its finally starting to warm up.


----------



## BUFF

A little cloudy over the back range today....


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> 6 days without rain and its finally starting to warm up.


Where? It rained Mon and it's supposed to rain tomorrow...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where? It rained Mon and it's supposed to rain tomorrow...


Here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where? It rained Mon and it's supposed to rain tomorrow...


Here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Here
> View attachment 193297


How did you get so many leaves already ours are just coming out.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> How did you get so many leaves already ours are just coming out.


They pay more on their taxes...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> How did you get so many leaves already ours are just coming out.


They opened up in the last 2 days. Looks like the lilac is about to bloom.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> How did you get so many leaves already ours are just coming out.


Stop spraying yours with Imprelis...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> They pay more on their taxes...


I'm sure we do. Still paying for Miller park and now a new basketball arena. Oh, and I can't forget the street car. And next the DNC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> How did you get so many leaves already ours are just coming out.


Milorganite


----------



## DeVries

Can't buy that stuff here anymore, its toxic and bad for the enviroment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They opened up in the last 2 days. Looks like the lilac is about to bloom.
> View attachment 193301


Those aren't lilacs but they are blooming...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those aren't lilacs but they are blooming...


Put your readers on. 
There are lilacs behind them. They're about to open.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Put your readers on.
> There are lilacs behind them. They're about to open.


If you say so...

Getting dusty, could use some rain.


----------



## EWSplow

Its a little chilly today. If we'd get some sun, it might warm up and this LILAC might bloom.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Next to the garage.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


right there


----------



## BossPlow2010

So a 0% chance of rain for today as of last night, they must've forgotten about this. Fricken morons.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least it won't be dusty today


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> So a 0% chance of rain for today as of last night, they must've forgotten about this. Fricken morons.
> 
> View attachment 193359


That's just one of them there pop up showers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> So a 0% chance of rain for today as of last night, they must've forgotten about this. Fricken morons.
> 
> View attachment 193359


On the flip side, we had an 80% chance of rain Thursday night so we didn't water a bunch of flowers in that we installed...not a single drop of rain.

Friggin morons.


----------



## Ajlawn1

85° today... Friggin morons...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least it won't be dusty today


Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Clear and a cool 37*, have rain forecasted for the afternoon with highs in the low 60’s with a repeat for tomorrow.
Mtn’s have snow in the forecast for above 9k ft


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys getting our pre - rain .... ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You guys getting our pre - rain .... ?


Getting your pre sunshine..Thumbs Up


----------



## Western1

Seems like forecasting has sunk to the lowest I can remember


----------



## EWSplow

We just had a little downpour with some wind. Looks like its headed to muskegon.


----------



## Hydromaster

We're gett'en a heavy skif.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 193375
> We're gett'en a heavy skif.


Is that the same tape you...nevermind.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Is that the same tape you...nevermind.


Why yes, yes et ez...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Is that the same tape you...nevermind.


File foto too


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Why yes, yes et ez...


I need an all metric tape, the numbers go bigger.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> I need an all metric tape, the numbers go bigger.


Big # impress the fairer ......


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> File foto too


Es'nt , et wuz posted beefer u saw et


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I need an all metric tape, the numbers go bigger.


Probably why the military says the 155 mm howitzer and not the 6 incher...


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably why the military says the 155 mm howitzer and not the 6 incher...


6" is 152.4, not 155.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably why the military says the 155 mm howitzer and not the 6 incher...


155 sounds a lot better


----------



## SHAWZER

Sometimes bigger is better ........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Aerospace Eng said:


> 6" is 152.4, not 155.


I didn't think the 6.102 incher rolled off the tongue as nicely... Sorry for rounding down...


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Sometimes bigger is better ........


Always....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Always....


Even tumors...?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Even tumors...?


Sure they're earlier to find.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Always....


Women???


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Women???


In a specific location.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice and crisp fiddy this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice and crisp fiddy this morning...


Summer is OVER...time to start fall cleanups.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Summer is OVER...time to start fall cleanups.


I wish...


----------



## BUFF

35* with light rain, snow line is probably at aboot 7k


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Could have used insulated jorts today.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could have used insulated jorts today.


It was that way most the weekend here, nice change from hi 70's we had at the end of last week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could have used insulated jorts today.


Your grapes turn to raisins.


----------



## SHAWZER

Started up the wood stove again


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Started up the wood stove again


I would asleep in 5 minutes with that heat.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yep , works good .


----------



## SHAWZER

Hydro out . ..... generator running sandwich fridge .


----------



## BUFF

Got a rain snow mix.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would asleep in 5 minutes with that heat.


I hear geothermal is where it's at...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hear geothermal is where it's at...


Its not as cheap as wood but its close.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its not as cheap as wood but its close.


That's rhetorical.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its not as cheap as wood but its close.


Free piece of ash in meaford


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Free piece of ash in meaford


Nothing like a good piece of ash, firewood that is.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Free piece of ash in meaford


There's lots of free wood for you on FB...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/349898849218795/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> There's lots of free wood for you on FB...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/349898849218795/


That's soft wood, need hardwood. Hope that's Oak-y with you...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> There's lots of free wood for you on FB...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/349898849218795/


I have seen much worse pics than that. Its more like a brush pile and said free wood. More like clean up my mess and you can have it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's soft wood, need hardwood. Hope that's Oak-y with you...


Who am I to judge, whatever wood floats your boat...



LapeerLandscape said:


> I have seen much worse pics than that. Its more like a brush pile and said free wood. More like clean up my mess and you can have it.


Hey free is free... Somebody will be on free wood...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who am I to judge, whatever wood floats your boat...
> 
> Hey free is free... Somebody will be on free wood...


There is a moron for everything.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is a moron for everything.


I have a few extra if anyone needs some. Keep as long as you need, no return necesary.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's soft wood, need hardwood. Hope that's Oak-y with you...


It all burns


----------



## Defcon 5

Sun is out....It can stop now!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sun is out....It can stop now!!


Is it going to feel like the end of October today again?


----------



## Defcon 5

agreed...Good thing you have these in your arsenal....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it going to feel like the end of October today again?


44 right now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193405
> agreed...Good thing you have these in your arsenal....


Did you book your hotel room or are you sleeping on oomkes' couch next month?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you book your hotel room or are you sleeping on oomkes' couch next month?


Mark has made it very clear I'm not welcome


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark has made it very clear I'm not welcome


Don't feel bad he's made that clear to everyone... Oh well he's the one who's going to be missing out at the party... At his house...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark has made it very clear I'm not welcome


I'm not welcome at my house...why would YOU be?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> 44 right now.


36 here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not welcome at my house...why would YOU be?


Because I'm a delight...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193405
> agreed...Good thing you have these in your arsenal....


Is that a new turbo for the cummmings


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 36 here.


Where?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Because I'm a delight...


You're something alright, not sure delight is it though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Not where, here.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193406


I dont like that gauge set up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193406


At least it isn't -40° anymore.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont like that gauge set up.


Do you try and get the needles to touch?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not welcome at my house...why would YOU be?


We're house trained.....


----------



## BUFF

Poppy crop may not be all that swell this year.....









Aboot 4" on the north side of pwr poles, 3" on grass and aboot 1" of slush on the road.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193405
> agreed...Good thing you have these in your arsenal....


There's no Jaggoof lights


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> There's no Jaggoof lights


I think the CFO said no and a Tantrum ensued


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Poppy crop may not be all that swell this year.....
> View attachment 193410
> 
> 
> Then maybe you'll pass the whiz quiz.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Poppy crop may not be all that swell this year.....
> View attachment 193410
> 
> 
> Aboot 4" on the north side of pwr poles, 3" on grass and aboot 1" of slush on the road.
> View attachment 193411












Scott used to post here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 193412
> 
> 
> Scott used to post here.


You scared him off with your Antics??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You scared him off with your Antics??


I don't recall any antics...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> You scared him off with your Antics??


It was probably the jibberish...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> It was probably the jibberish...


Maybe the buffoonery?


----------



## Philbilly2

Enough with the rain already


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall any antics...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall any antics...


Say What???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Say What???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


What


----------



## Defcon 5

I have been informed it’s raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been informed it's raining...


Where?


----------



## SHAWZER

More Ontario pre-rain ..... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> More Ontario pre-rain ..... ?


Apparently so.

Stupid weather guessers. Before some time yesterday, there was no rain in their guesses for today. Then it becomes 80% (not sure what that is in metric). Looking at the radar, pretty sure it's 100%.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> Stupid weather guessers. Before some time yesterday, there was no rain in their guesses for today. Then it becomes 80% (not sure what that is in metric). Looking at the radar, pretty sure it's 100%.


You need some new guessers, they show rain everyday here...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> Stupid weather guessers. Before some time yesterday, there was no rain in their guesses for today. Then it becomes 80% (not sure what that is in metric). Looking at the radar, pretty sure it's 100%.


 GOOD! About time somebody gets rained on besides me. You won't get wet anyways since your a full time Shamster, I mean office man.


----------



## SHAWZER

Fog , Sun , Cloud , Rain here today ........


----------



## FredG

Chicken got a small head but knows enough to get out of the rain.


----------



## BUFF

34* and partly cloudy, haven't see the sun much the past coupled days and it's short term sight... More rain showers tonight and into most of tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> You need some new guessers, they show rain everyday here...


Not here. Rained through the night, foggy now but clearing today and a high of 70.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Chicken got a small head but knows enough to get out of the rain.


Yet a turkey is dumb enough to look up at the rain in a downpour and drown...


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> GOOD! About time somebody gets rained on besides me. You won't get wet anyways since your a full time Shamster, I mean office man.


If we get much more, I am not sure what is going to the the plan on getting crops in.

Getting mighty late 

On a high note, my grass looks phenomenal this year...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining on fantasy island as well,


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> If we get much more, I am not sure what is going to the the plan on getting crops in.
> 
> Getting mighty late
> 
> On a high note, my grass looks phenomenal this year...


Yes grass looks great, just bought a baler...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> If we get much more, I am not sure what is going to the the plan on getting crops in.
> 
> Getting mighty late
> 
> On a high note, my grass looks phenomenal this year...


They were showing flooded fields on the news in Oklahoma. Not sure when they plant there, but its either going to be late, or the seeds rotted in the ground. Its gotta effect the commodities market.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes grass looks great, just bought a baler...


Hold out for higher hay prices.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Its gotta effect the commodities market.


And not to mention these new tariffs.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes grass looks great, just bought a baler...


Just use a scythe....


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes grass looks great, just bought a baler...












You guys are going to have to invest in haybines to catch up


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> You guys are going to have to invest in haybines to catch up


Got the swather….









Rake tractor









2 windrow rake


















And the baler









Just needs to warm up so hay will grow.....

Typically 1st cutting starts the 1st week of June. Looking at the growth so far it's a couple weeks behind.

There's a lot of equipment sitting in fields waiting for them to dry oot, it's going to be a late korn and bean season. 
Winter Wheat is looking good though.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> There's a lot of equipment sitting in fields waiting for them to dry oot, it's going to be a late korn and bean season.
> Winter Wheat is looking good though.


I have a feeling seed corn dealers will be getting their 120 day corn back in exchange for 60 day corn if this keeps up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> If we get much more, I am not sure what is going to the the plan on getting crops in.
> 
> Getting mighty late
> 
> On a high note, my grass looks phenomenal this year...


I have only seen a couple fields around here that have been test tilled. Nothing even close to being tilled and planted.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have only seen a couple fields around here that have been test tilled. Nothing even close to being tilled and planted.


 Ya the grass is nice, I don't think we can eat it tho. Need some crops in.


----------



## EWSplow

Wow, it got hot. Just jumped in my truck and the temp reads 88*. Google says its 78* outside, near the lake.
TV weather man says 82*.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Wow, it got hot. Just jumped in my truck and the temp reads 88*. Google says its 78* outside, near the lake.
> TV weather man says 82*.


 What did you jump in your truck for on such a hot night? Short on cheese? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :waving:


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes grass looks great, just bought a baler...


 Never happen, your hooked on classic cars. Trying to have a Empire full of classic cars when you throw the towel in. That's okay I know what your doing. Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s Raining!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

Yup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's Raining!!!!


And lightninining


----------



## Randall Ave

You guys must be in Jersey


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> It's Raining!!!!


 What a surprise.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You guys must be in Jersey


Thankfully....NO.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It's Raining!!!!


Just keeping the dust down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just keeping the dust down.


Good thing, it was dusty for at least a second yesterday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ahhhh this explains why we are so dry this Spring...

https://www-sfgate-com.cdn.ampproje...-nino-California-wet-weather-May-13867739.php


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Rain this morning so my yard was mud till noon then the sun came out and the blew and was blowing dust 2 hours later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhh this explains why we are so dry this Spring...
> 
> https://www-sfgate-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.sfgate.com/weather/amp/jet-stream-el-nino-California-wet-weather-May-13867739.php?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.sfgate.com/weather/article/jet-stream-el-nino-California-wet-weather-May-13867739.php


Why?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?


Didn't you see the map? It says our area dryer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't you see the map? It says our area dryer...


I don't look at the pictures, just read the stories.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't you see the map? It says our area dryer...


I just looked at the radar...more drought conditions on the way.

3 mornings in a row really sucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just looked at the radar...more drought conditions on the way.
> 
> 3 mornings in a row really sucks.


Yeah just noticed that, was supposed to be tonight only... Sending all crews to the Chiraqians lake houses first thing...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't you see the map? It says our area dryer...


So dry slot....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> So dry slot....


Nope it's absolutely a down pour at the moment...


----------



## BUFF

33* this morning and rain had last night froze on trailers....suppose to be in low 70's and sun all day.

Snow line is aboot 6,000 feet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining again.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


No it isn't.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just cut my grass ........ took me 4 beer . Rain tomorrow .


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining again.





Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining again.


I could have warned you after I got caught in a downpour unloading materials. 
It won't last long, maybe an hour.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I could have warned you after I got caught in a downpour unloading materials.
> It won't last long, maybe an hour.


An hour is a lifetime for those with attention span issues...…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Just cut my grass ........ took me 4 beer . Rain tomorrow .


You mean 4 sandwiches?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I could have warned you after I got caught in a downpour unloading materials.
> It won't last long, maybe an hour.


Thanks...never saw it coming on the radar...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks...never saw it coming on the radar...


I had no choice. Stuff on the trailer and had to get it in before it got wet. 
I hit the stop button on the radar when I saw it coming, but that didn't seem to phase it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Partly sunning now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Partly sunning now.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


Not really, I had to quick find the


----------



## DeVries

Doesn't sweat do the same thing?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not really, I had to quick find the


 It's junk bought some at tractor supply, Still had, Nevermind.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining again today, 
Rained yesterday, and Thursday and Wednesday.


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining again today,
> Rained yesterday, and Thursday and Wednesday.


 Did You get a good night of sleep?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining again today,
> Rained yesterday, and Thursday and Wednesday.


Told ya you were missing the rest of the days in your last forecast...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Told ya you were missing the rest of the days in your last forecast...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining again today,
> Rained yesterday, and Thursday and Wednesday.


Early saturday (like 3-4am) morning we got a crap load of rain and I think even more just a few miles north of here. I think there is more than 10 roads closed do to wash outs.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Early saturday (like 3-4am) morning we got a crap load of rain and I think even more just a few miles north of here. I think there is more than 10 roads closed do to wash outs.


Hasn't rained in the past 6 hours...


----------



## SHAWZER

Raining in G R again ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Raining in G R again ?


Silly question...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Silly question...


I'm glad I did yard work and gardening at home yesterday. Rain today, rain tonight, rain tomorrow night, rain Wednesday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh tornado sirens going off... Time to go outside and look and see what the hells going on....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh tornado sirens going off... Time to go outside and look and see what the hells going on....


Just noticed a nice cell by you...mesocyclone detected. Whatever that means. Tornadic vortex signature detected too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just noticed a nice cell by you...mesocyclone detected. Whatever that means. Tornadic vortex signature detected too.


Some pretty cool cloud colors and weird movement that's for sure...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Some pretty cool cloud colors and weird movement that's for sure...
> 
> View attachment 193544


It's looking for a trailer park to land on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Some pretty cool cloud colors and weird movement that's for sure...
> 
> View attachment 193544


More headed your way...pretty colors on the radar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> It's looking for a trailer park to land on.


Shouldn't be too difficult in Indiana...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> More headed your way...pretty colors on the radar.


They're saying something came down by the casino which is about 2-3 miles Northwest of the house and even closer to the empire...

Pretty much the direction of that pic...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> They're saying something came down by the casino which is about 2-3 miles Northwest of the house and even closer to the empire...
> 
> Pretty much the direction of that pic...


My niece and nephew had some damage by their house...not exactly sure where they live anymore. It was by Cedar Lake. Somewhere close to the border.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> My niece and nephew had some damage by their house...not exactly sure where they live anymore. It was by Cedar Lake. Somewhere close to the border.


Yes by the border, I actually just looked at a Chevelle there last week... There's a video on Twitter in Dyer of a funnel forming which is in that general vicinity...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They live in Dyer. BIL/SIL live in Crete, nephew lives in Cedar Lake. 

Not sure if they have any damage.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Some pretty cool cloud colors and weird movement that's for sure...
> 
> View attachment 193544


Someone still has a plow on....


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone still has a plow on....


That is one manicured neighborhood


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 193552


This rain 3-4 days a week is getting old.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> That is one manicured neighborhood


 High rent district.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> This rain 3-4 days a week is getting old.


You're complaining about ONLY 3-4 days a week?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're complaining about ONLY 3-4 days a week?


I usually freak out about one day a week of rain I don't know how I'm getting by with three to five days...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone still has a plow on....


He's the neighborhood savior... Retired postal worker/ex lawn monkey... Runs around in the a.m. with his 6'6" making sure everyone can get to work...



Randall Ave said:


> That is one manicured neighborhood


Luckily I didn't picture my lawn, suprised code hasn't stopped by yet...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're complaining about ONLY 3-4 days a week?


I was hoping it would rain more...


----------



## SHAWZER

It quit raining ..... Oh ... wait a minute .....


----------



## BUFF

Had a serious of thunder showers start up around 2am with a little hail mixed in.
Was 38* @ 5am, 45* now with showers throughout the day.


----------



## BUFF

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/oh...-the-bachelorette-video/ar-AAC2mZ0?li=BBnbfcL
One of the untouched homes...….


----------



## BossPlow2010

Was listening to the radio today about how we've had rain the last 21 of 28 days. They said we were under what we had for last year, not sure I believe that. Anyways, some pretty colors coming this way.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Was listening to the radio today about how we've had rain the last 21 of 28 days. They said we were under what we had for last year, not sure I believe that. Anyways, some pretty colors coming this way.
> View attachment 193566


All south of us, fortunately.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh boy, it rained again...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh boy, it rained again...


Get rid of the past tense...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Was listening to the radio today about how we've had rain the last 21 of 28 days. They said we were under what we had for last year, not sure I believe that. Anyways, some pretty colors coming this way.
> View attachment 193566


Really? Weather girl just said we're over double...


----------



## FredG

https://www.whec.com/news/edgemere-drive-closed/5368889/ Got some trouble over here too. I wish somebody would quit doing the rain dance.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Really? Weather girl just said we're over double...


https://www.freep.com/story/weather/2019/05/28/how-much-rain-metro-detroit/1257084001/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Really? Weather girl just said we're over double...


April 30 we got over 2" of rain then the next day (May 1) we got over an inch.

2019-04-30 2.10 
2019-05-01 1.18 
2019-05-02 0.14 
2019-05-03 0.13 
2019-05-04 0.00 
2019-05-05 0.00 
2019-05-06 0.01 
2019-05-07 0.16 
2019-05-08 0.00 
2019-05-09 0.06 
2019-05-10 T 
2019-05-11 T 
2019-05-12 0.06 
2019-05-13 0.05 
2019-05-14 0.00 
2019-05-15 T 
2019-05-16 0.00 
2019-05-17 T 
2019-05-18 0.46 
2019-05-19 0.34 
2019-05-20 0.00
2019-05-21 0.00 
2019-05-22 0.27 
2019-05-23 0.10
2019-05-24 T 
2019-05-25 0.05 
2019-05-26 0.02 
2019-05-27 0.14 
2019-05-28 T 
2019-05-29 M


----------



## BUFF

37* and finally some sun..... till this afternoon..
Mtns have been getting great snow









High snow totals for the winter and spring have our snow pack close to 350 percent for the state. When decides to melt hopefully it'll be gradual, other wise it'll be a mess 









Roads closed for winter that are typically opened by know are still closed and will be for a few more weeks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

UFO sighting in Meatchicken...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> UFO sighting in Meatchicken...
> View attachment 193575


I saw one on this side of the pond as well.


----------



## DeVries

Lake levels are at their highest. Lots of shoreline damage at our lake side sites. Hoping the wind stays calm till the lake levels drop.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> UFO sighting in Meatchicken...
> View attachment 193575


Where.


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> Lake levels are at their highest. Lots of shoreline damage at our lake side sites. Hoping the wind stays calm till the lake levels drop.
> 
> View attachment 193579


Same here, took this picture yesterday , this was the lady who called on Memorial Day about her lawn being long


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same here, took this picture yesterday , this was the lady who called on Memorial Day about her lawn being long
> View attachment 193580


With some floatation and an outboard, I don't see a problem. 
Looks like she invited you for lunch?


----------



## Brndnstffrd

EWSplow said:


> With some floatation and an outboard, I don't see a problem.
> Looks like she invited you for lunch?


What if you're in a skidsteer?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> UFO sighting in Meatchicken...
> View attachment 193575


Hope there wasnt any probing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same here, took this picture yesterday , this was the lady who called on Memorial Day about her lawn being long
> View attachment 193580


File foto...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I dont know why you guys are complaining so much about the rain. Its only rained twice this spring, the first time for 27 days and the second time for 32 days.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont know why you guys are complaining so much about the rain. Its only rained twice this spring, the first time for 27 days and the second time for 32 days.


I'm pretty much covered in fuel from just patching up a fuel tank, I might just stand outside with a bar of soap, its raining harder than my bathroom shower.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Text from a customer...


----------



## BossPlow2010

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2199695790340707


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2199695790340707


Where's the da--- dislike button.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly... Need to run to the shed and grab my snow shovel...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that escalated quickly... Need to run to the shed and grab my snow shovel...
> 
> View attachment 193632
> 
> 
> View attachment 193633


You just keep that out your way. Hazy sun and 80 here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Dang, it's raining like a pissing cow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dang, it's raining like a pissing cow...


WOW!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EPIC storm incoming.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> EPIC storm incoming.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It shirley is...the 1.5" in the last 18 hours hasn't been nearly enough.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> EPIC storm incoming.


We had one around 2:45, lots of really close lightning, a huge down poor and wind. The rain was pouring off the roof not even hitting the gutters or maybe the were already full. It flooded the landscape yard, some mulch plugged up the top of my drain. Now the suns out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had one around 2:45, lots of really close lightning, a huge down poor and wind. The rain was pouring off the roof not even hitting the gutters or maybe the were already full. It flooded the landscape yard, some mulch plugged up the top of my drain. Now the suns out.


Crock drain? Storm or sanitary? Solid or grate lid?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Crock drain? Storm or sanitary? Solid or grate lid?


Yes


----------



## extremepusher

Just went outside and sprayed the truck down with soap. So the downpour of rain can rinse it off and it will be wash!!! lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Crock drain? Storm or sanitary? Solid or grate lid?


Slotted lid with a basin.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Slotted lid.


Vertical or horizontal?



LapeerLandscape said:


> a basin.


Lapeer must not be in Meatchickin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 193634


Nice murse...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Slotted lid with a basin.


No basket?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> No basket?


Like Easter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Vertical or horizontal?
> North and south horizon
> 
> Lapeer must not be in Meatchickin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have been advised that there is a "frost warranty" in effect. 

Don't ask, I don't know either.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 49 here.. odd for June. Dam global warming.


----------



## FredG

45 here, WTF.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have been advised that there is a "frost warranty" in effect.
> 
> Don't ask, I don't know either.


 Let us know if you figure it out, never heard of such a thing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have been advised that there is a "frost warranty" in effect.
> 
> Don't ask, I don't know either.


Did you get a frost warranty at the flower shop.

Suppose to get down to 38 last night, its 40 now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's raining...


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Defcon 5

Epic rains in Auburn Hills.....Heading for high ground...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic rains in Auburn Hills.....Heading for high ground...


Are you already on a hill? Or do you you have to go to Rochester Hills..


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


>


I think it may be time to switch mower brands for global warming...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was pretty dusty yesterday...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think it may be time to switch mower brands for global warming...


There was post on Facebook about those mowers, pretty much said 
Good concept, poorly executed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...bring on the snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...bring on the snow.


What's the problemo.... Perfectly fine here with proper attire...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the problemo.... Perfectly fine here with proper attire...
> 
> View attachment 193721


That's quite the selfie..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's quite the selfie..


Thanks! Glad it brought some enjoyment to your day...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the problemo.... Perfectly fine here with proper attire...
> 
> View attachment 193721


That hat dont go with those shoes.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That hat dont go with those shoes.


Get rid of the pimp shoes for boots I'm pretty confident many of us looked like that in the 70's-80's...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Get rid of the pimp shoes for boots I'm pretty confident many of us looked like that in the 70's-80's...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That hat dont go with those shoes.


Sure they do...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speak for yourself.


You were out riding your Harley...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speak for yourself.


The early/mid 80's I was into Muzzleloader Shooting which lead to going to Rendezvous a couple times a year. This lead to long hair and long beard to go along with my legging, breach cloth, period correct shirt and moccasins.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> The early/mid 80's I was into Muzzleloader Shooting which lead to going to Rendezvous a couple times a year. This lead to long hair and long beard to go along with my legging, breach cloth, period correct shirt and moccasins.


K


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the problemo.... Perfectly fine here with proper attire...
> 
> View attachment 193721


How embarrassing. Fashion fail. You're not wearing any socks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> How embarrassing. Fashion fail. You're not wearing any socks.


Socks only go with mandle's...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


ewe for got the S W


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> ewe for got the S W


Did knot...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 193730


That could be sooooooo many PS members...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Socks only go with mandle's...
> 
> View attachment 193728


Is that a pic of your mayor or his husband.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that a pic of your mayor or his husband.


Yes.


----------



## BUFF

Just a few high clouds and 52*


----------



## Ajlawn1

Polar vortex next week....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Polar vortex next week....
> 
> View attachment 193756


Good...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193757


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First 80° of the year...it can snow now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Record was June 12...not bad.

241 days since our last 80° day...even better.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> First 80° of the year...it can snow now.


We've had a couple 80* days, even near the lake. 
I think its supposed to be 80 inland today, but its only 68 by the lake. Its still warmer than the inside of my house in winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally turned the AC on at night...woke up hot 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally turned the AC on at night...woke up hot 2 nights in a row.


That's why I sleep commando...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's why I sleep commando...


TMI


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> TMI


Way


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> TMI





Randall Ave said:


> Way


You guys are borderline starting to hurt my feelings...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's why I sleep commando...


And have computer viruses and videos fro your monitor camera as blackmail...


----------



## BUFF

Nearing the end of a great day, 5mph ish breeze, 68*, 18% humidy and close to fire pit time...


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Nearing the end of a great day, 5mph ish breeze, 68*, 18% humidy and close to fire pit time...
> 
> View attachment 193767


And a latte or 30?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LE-ing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm going to need some extra Anti-MonkeyButt Powder today...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going to need some extra Anti-MonkeyButt Powder today...


Proper hygiene would help alleviate some of those problems


----------



## EWSplow

Pretty breezy today. I hope everyone anchored their bounce houses.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Proper hygiene would help alleviate some of those problems


I was going to say it's 60° there must be other issues...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Proper hygiene would help alleviate some of those problems


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LEing here...


----------



## BUFF

42* and clear, suppose to hit mid-hi 70's today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Rained most of the night and all morning. Glad I'm not a farmer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a fantastic day to be a mower jockey.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Rained most of the night and all morning. Glad I'm not a farmer.


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Where minus the W.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Rained most of the night and all morning. Glad I'm not a farmer.


There was an article on Facebook the other day about how theses farmers driving harvesters and tractors and so fourth, just put machines on auto pilot and watch Netflix...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> There was an article on Facebook the other day about how theses farmers driving harvesters and tractors and so fourth, just put machines on auto pilot and watch Netflix...


It's called auto steer....I'm sure Phil of Billy can expound if he gets a minute from his Hooters lunch


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> It's called auto steer....I'm sure Phil of Billy can expound if he gets a minute from his Hooters lunch


If he had a star trek type transporter, he could probably get a Hooters waitress to deliver to his tractor.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It's called auto steer....I'm sure Phil of Billy can expound if he gets a minute from his Hooters lunch


Bull!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It's called auto steer....I'm sure Phil of Billy can expound if he gets a minute from his Hooters lunch





BossPlow2010 said:


> There was an article on Facebook the other day about how theses farmers driving harvesters and tractors and so fourth, just put machines on auto pilot and watch Netflix...


He just explained all this yesterday in the Rant's thread....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> There was an article on Facebook the other day about how theses farmers driving harvesters and tractors and so fourth, just put machines on auto pilot and watch Netflix...


You can see it in the pic he posted yesterday. I would bet it cost a small or medium fortune where a bungee and a broomstick would do the same thing.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> There was an article on Facebook the other day about how theses farmers driving harvesters and tractors and so fourth, just put machines on auto pilot and watch Netflix...


Get the piece of equipment lined up for a windrow, push the auto pilot button and let it go. End of the windrow it beeps, you disengage the auto pilot by grabbing the steering wheel, and swing around to the next windrow and repeat process. So you do have to pay attention......


----------



## NYH1

This past Friday, Saturday and Sunday was the first three day period we've had without any form of precipitation since last September. Back to raining again....oh well, the gun range has a roof! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Should've worn insulated jorts today.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should've worn insulated jorts today.


Wimp...

Shrin..,

Never mind


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> You can see it in the pic he posted yesterday. I would bet it cost a small or medium fortune where a bungee and a broomstick would do the same thing.


The only time @Defcon 5 would use a broomstick, is if he's going somewhere...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should've worn insulated jorts today.





Mark Oomkes said:


> You need to man up...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> The only time @Defcon 5 would use a broomstick, is if he's going somewhere...


If you say so


----------



## Defcon 5

Technology is there to replace plow monkeys...Map the lot...Equip the truck with GPS...Sit back and Drink Old Chub....


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> The only time @Defcon 5 would use a broomstick, is if he's going somewhere...


 Harpooned!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun's oot...sure am glad I didn't wear insulated jorts.

From the guy that thinks 76°water is cold. It was mid-50's and lake effecting when I said that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sun's oot...sure am glad I didn't wear insulated jorts.
> 
> From the guy that thinks 76°water is cold. It was mid-50's and lake effecting when I said that.


76 degree water is cold


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 76 degree water is cold


76° beer is disgusting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looking like a beautiful summer...

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/no-hot-weather/2065542375


----------



## Defcon 5

You sure do complain a lot....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> it was mid-50's and lake effecting when I said that.


K.



LapeerLandscape said:


> 76 degree water is cold


Agreed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You sure do complain a lot....


I said it looks like a beautiful summer.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I said it looks like a beautiful summer.


When's it going to rain again, been dry for almost 7 hours...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I said it looks like a beautiful summer.


It was your "tone"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It was your "tone"


If you say so...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looking like a beautiful summer...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/no-hot-weather/2065542375


They cant predict snow when its falling from the sky, they still give themself a 50% chance of being wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They cant predict snow when its falling from the sky, they still give themself a 50% chance of being wrong.


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/june-10-still-some-snow-in-michigan/2067286079


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/june-10-still-some-snow-in-michigan/2067286079


Snow skiing / boarding is still going on along with sledding.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Snow skiing / boarding is still going on along with sledding.


&
Some ski areas are just opening

https://beartoothbasin.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Snow skiing / boarding is still going on along with sledding.


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

https://beartoothbasin.com/media


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> &
> Some ski areas are just opening
> 
> https://beartoothbasin.com/


Does that get groomed in the summer?


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s not raining!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's not raining!!!!!!


Where???


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Does that get groomed in the summer?


They do have a winch cat but they don't do 
A lot of grooming


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> It's called auto steer....I'm sure Phil of Billy can expound if he gets a minute from his Hooters lunch





BUFF said:


> Get the piece of equipment lined up for a windrow, push the auto pilot button and let it go. End of the windrow it beeps, you disengage the auto pilot by grabbing the steering wheel, and swing around to the next windrow and repeat process. So you do have to pay attention......
> View attachment 193809


Pretty much what Buff said. Couple more steps involved in planting corn, but for the most part, that is it.

Outline the field with you headlands (some call them turn rows) set a point A, drive as straight as possible to your set point B, then turn around and engage. It will follow the A-B line back and forth indefinably.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty much what Buff said. Couple more steps involved in planting corn, but for the most part, that is it.
> 
> Outline the field with you headlands (some call them turn rows) set a point A, drive as straight as possible to your set point B, then turn around and engage. It will follow the A-B line back and forth indefinably.


If I remember correctly my uncle used each piece of equipment to create the map/plot of the field for that piece of equipment. 
The auto pilot is really nice when planting, spreading fert and spraying to make sure you don't under or over apply. The swather is set up for a 4" overlap for each pass depending on the size of the field is can eliminate 2-4 windrows which ties into reducing raking and baling passes through the field too.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> If I remember correctly my uncle used each piece of equipment to create the map/plot of the field for that piece of equipment.
> The auto pilot is really nice when planting, spreading fert and spraying to make sure you don't under or over apply. The swather is set up for a 4" overlap for each pass depending on the size of the field is can eliminate 2-4 windrows which ties into reducing raking and baling passes through the field too.


Agreed. Saves fuel too


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Agreed. Saves fuel too


Less beer spillage also


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> Less beer spillage also


John Deere has that covered already...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> John Deere has that covered already...


Need that in my plow truck, for my coffee of course.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Need that in my plow truck, for my coffee of course.


???


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> ???
> 
> View attachment 193875


Every time I see that it just makes me Furious...Broken Promises


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/summer-outlook-90-degree-heat-may-be-rare/2068589330


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Every time I see that it just makes me Furious...Broken Promises


I said your check was in the mail, not your Yeti.


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty much what Buff said. Couple more steps involved in planting corn, but for the most part, that is it.
> 
> Outline the field with you headlands (some call them turn rows) set a point A, drive as straight as possible to your set point B, then turn around and engage. It will follow the A-B line back and forth indefinably.


Can we all agree on something....Even if Buff is right...Can we not say out loud that he is...It just fuels his larger than Oomkes ego


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Can we all agree on something....Even if Buff is right...Can we not say out loud that he is...It just fuels his larger than Oomkes ego


Pretty sure Oo's ego dwarf's mine.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Who needs your Yeti...I have something better


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Pretty sure Oo's ego dwarf's mine.....


SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Have a crew mulching today...found this. June 11 and still frozen.


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have a crew mulching today...found this. June 11 and still frozen.
> 
> View attachment 193878


Mulch....? That looks like pulled pork... What color is that supposed to be...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mulch....? That looks like pulled pork... What color is that supposed to be...?


 Never seen no pulled pork that color, Then again you thought that green gravy was tan.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have a crew mulching today...found this. June 11 and still frozen.
> 
> View attachment 193878


Looks like processed Oatmeal.


----------



## Defcon 5

No mulch blower???...There goes the Margins


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Looks like processed Oatmeal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No mulch blower???...There goes the Margins


All the big timers have a mulch blower truck.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> All the big timers have a mulch blower truck.


Beep Beep....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Looks like processed Oatmeal.


Before or after you processed it???


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> All the big timers have a mulch blower truck.


Agreed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> All the big timers have a mulch blower truck.


I've seen mulch blowers from Lapeertucky...

Guess I'm a small timer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have a crew mulching today...found this. June 11 and still frozen.
> 
> View attachment 193878


They must keep their mulch in a large cement bunker and this was the first time they sold enough to reach the back before reordering.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> They must keep their mulch in a large cement bunker and this was the first time they sold enough to reach the back before reordering.


Cement bunker???????????????


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> They must keep their mulch in a large cement bunker and this was the first time they sold enough to reach the back before reordering.


Mortar bunker??????????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cement bunker???????????????


Concrete mafia block?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mortar bunker??????????


Doomsday.


----------



## Hydromaster

You know they still have snow in
mishtucky


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> You know they still have snow in
> mishtucky


Where?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


En Yer state, MI , ya kno. Mishtucky.
Where every snow contractor thinks his truck is green ....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> En Yer state, MI , ya kno. Mishtucky.


Never herd of et


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope you guys like Jon Stewart.. he's going a little viral today... Good on him.

https://torontosun.com/news/world/i...r-its-callous-indifference-to-9-11-responders


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Hope you guys like Jon Stewart.. he's going a little viral today... Good on him.
> 
> https://torontosun.com/news/world/i...r-its-callous-indifference-to-9-11-responders


You have a bunch of over paid old morons in Congress, and they don't get anything done
they might keep president twitter boy from getting carried away...

In the states, Often when cities cut funding, public safety are the first to take the hit.
Nothing against Jon Stewart, I feel he did a good job laying into them, but FDNY is also represented by IAFF, why weren't they there too?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bone chattering cold tomorrow...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bone chattering cold tomorrow...


 49* here now, still wearing shorts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> 49* here now, still wearing shorts.


I agree... Just forewarning the lesser men on here that need insulation...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I agree... Just forewarning the lesser men on here that need insulation...


Who???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


Yep...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yep...


Says the guy that wears a drysuit in his pool until it hits 85°.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can't wait for the rain tomorrow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't wait for the rain tomorrow...


You can have ours too if you want.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't wait for the rain tomorrow...


Its tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its tomorrow.


Not today...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not today...


It is here.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not today...


It's sunny here


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> It's sunny here


It's Shady here


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Before or after you processed it???


after


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's Shady here





Randall Ave said:


> It's sunny here


Rookies


----------



## NYH1

It's supposed to be sunny, 77° with not a cloud in the sky today....I better get some gore-tex jorts for when the monsoon starts. 

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

Rain is in the forecast...I wonder how mark is doing with that news...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 193909
> Rain is in the forecast...I wonder how mark is doing with that news...


Next week and the week after look promising.


----------



## Defcon 5

I better give mark the name of my cardiologist...After he sees that forecast he is gonna have a grabber


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big whoop...what's another 6 months of rain.


----------



## SHAWZER

It will snow before the 6 months is up .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> It will snow before the 6 months is up .........


Eye shirley hope sew.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Next week and the week after look promising.
> View attachment 193910
> View attachment 193911


Its all 50% or less chance I dont see the problem.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its all 50% or less chance I dont see the problem.


It seems whenever there's a 20 or 30 percent chance of rain, we always get lucky and get a downpour to stop the day early. Oh and then it changes to an 80% chance while it's raining, not sure how that works.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Nice day here in SE Michigan, suns out, cutting some grass.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Nice day here in SE Michigan, suns out, cutting some grass.
> View attachment 193921


That's nice...

I'm going to have the cleanest shop, sharpest blades, freshest oil, cleanest trucks in all the land...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> I'm going to have the cleanest shop, sharpest blades, freshest oil, cleanest trucks in all the land...


That gully washer hit you last night? Weird how it hit us. 40 mile spread was total hit or total miss.

Turd floater came threw, shut us down where we were planting down by RT80, 3 passes from completing corn for this year 

Drove out of it on my way home, I got a 1/2 of a tenth at home 

My guys said north of us by RT88, they almost didn't get the roof drain they were working on tied back together before the full on downpour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Drove out of it on my way home, I got a 1/2 of a tenth at home


Would that be a fifth?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> I'm going to have the cleanest shop, sharpest blades, freshest oil, cleanest trucks in all the land...


Not sure if you frolic over to lawnsite much, but there's a thread on blades that don't need to be sharpened for a good number of acres. Everblades I believe their called, I run Oregon's right now, but I might check those out


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would that be a fifth?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would that be a fifth?


I like fifth's....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> That gully washer hit you last night? Weird how it hit us. 40 mile spread was total hit or total miss.
> 
> Turd floater came threw, shut us down where we were planting down by RT80, 3 passes from completing corn for this year
> 
> Drove out of it on my way home, I got a 1/2 of a tenth at home
> 
> My guys said north of us by RT88, they almost didn't get the roof drain they were working on tied back together before the full on downpour.


Ummm yeah it started last night and is still rotating over us now... Another day of not being able to cut, trim bushes, fert, landscape etc... You know everything my business is supposed to be doing right now...

I thought we'd get maybe half a day in, but instead like I was saying all my stuff is super clean and should be able to come to a complete stop in 400' or less now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not sure if you frolic over to lawnsite much, but there's a thread on blades that don't need to be sharpened for a good number of acres. Everblades I believe their called, I run Oregon's right now, but I might check those out


It's not too bad sharpening, I think we did all the mowers within the first hour this morning...

It's one of those things that obviously needs to be done but seems to get overlooked... It's not leaving anything standing so they're fine type thing...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's not too bad sharpening, I think we did all the mowers within the first hour this morning...
> 
> It's one of those things that obviously needs to be done but seems to get overlooked... It's not leaving anything standing so they're fine type thing...


What are you using to sharpen, i used to sharpen mine, but I take it to my mechanic now and he has a Oregon belt grinder


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummm yeah it started last night and is still rotating over is now... Another day of not being able to cut, trim bushes, fert, landscape etc... You know everything my business is supposed to be doing right now...
> 
> I thought we'd get maybe half a day in, but instead like I was saying all my stuff is super clean and should be able to come to a complete stop in 400' or less now...


Sent a crew out mowing...in the rain.

We're not the only ones.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> What are you using to sharpen, i used to sharpen mine, but I take it to my mechanic now and he has a Oregon belt grinder


I bought one of those cheap grinder pink stone ones a few years ago... Changed the stone a few times has been it... Never balanced them either... I will say that about Hustler I have never had to change a spindle bearing ever... I know guys with Exmarks who seem to keep multiple on the shelf


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We stopped replacing spindles on our Exmarks...when we stopped buying Exmarks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sent a crew out mowing...in the rain.
> 
> We're not the only ones.


I gave five the option either you go trim bushes in the rain or you go home... Well let's just say there's no bushes getting cut...

One didn't even show up this morning must of assumed we were not working...

Kept a few to do brakes and oil changes...

If it was a drizzle it would be one thing but it's been consistently pretty moderate rain.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummm yeah it started last night and is still rotating over us now... Another day of not being able to cut, trim bushes, fert, landscape etc... You know everything my business is supposed to be doing right now...
> 
> I thought we'd get maybe half a day in, but instead like I was saying all my stuff is super clean and should be able to come to a complete stop in 400' or less now...












Adapt and overcome???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> If it was a drizzle it would be one thing but it's been consistently pretty moderate rain.


Same here...didn't want to work Saturday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Adapt and overcome???


Oh heck I don't care if they get wet, they all received rain jackets... It's the mess it makes... You ever tried to clean wet grass off stuff what a major pita... So then that 1hr property becomes 2hrs and so on... Might as well cut the losses and say screw it...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> You ever tried to clean wet grass off stuff what a major pita


I don't mow when it is wet, I don't have a cab on my zero turn... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same here...didn't want to work Saturday.


What is that age old phrase? Gotta make hay while the sun shines?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> We stopped replacing spindles on our Exmarks...when we stopped buying Exmarks.


I've replaced 1 exmark spindle in 10000's of hours...granted my guys usually hit something and shatter the housing so it's hard telling how many true hours???


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> What is that age old phrase? Gotta make hay while the sun shines?


That reminds me, I have to mow my lawn. I don't feel like working this afternoon anyway. Nothing pressing, so I think I'll knock off early and grab some sandwiches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> I've replaced 1 exmark spindle in 10000's of hours...granted my guys usually hit something and shatter the housing so it's hard telling how many true hours???


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Sure...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its been raining on and off all day, week, month and now its been coming down hard for 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its been raining on and off all day, week, month and now its been coming down hard for 3 to 4 hours.


Suns out now, but so is the moon... I think it's night but it's not dark yet...


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Would that be a fifth?


Actually a 20th, no?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Suns out now, but so is the moon... I think it's night but it's not dark yet...


Its pooring again, this is just beyond too much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its pooring again, this is just beyond too much.


$3.99/yard mud?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> $3.99/yard mud?


It wouldn't be so bad if he's charging by the tonne.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ouch 48°...


----------



## FredG

50* turd floating hard, just seen a garbage tote float by. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ouch 48°...


You need your insulated jorts???

I saw 44° before the sun came oot.

It's a beautiful October morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> $3.99/yard mud?


$3.99 all you can shovel


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> 50* turd floating hard, just seen a garbage tote float by. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


More like a mulch/woodchip floater.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need your insulated jorts???


No



Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw 44° before the sun came oot.


K



Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a beautiful October morning.


Leaf cleanup?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little rain on the way Grand Crabids looks clear...

Maybe Lapeer too wherever it is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little rain on the way Grand Crabids looks clear...
> 
> Maybe Lapeer too wherever it is...
> 
> View attachment 193944


Looks like rain in the whole dang state to me.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like rain in the whole dang state to me.


could be a snowen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> could be a snowen.


Might as well just skip the rest of summer in 1 week the days will start getting shorter already. We have hardly had a day up to 80, my pool is open but I havent been close to getting in it I dont even have the ladder or diving board on it yet.


----------



## BUFF

40* and grapple at aboot 12k ft


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grapple???

@Defcon 5 red alert!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Might as well just skip the rest of summer in 1 week the days will start getting shorter already. We have hardly had a day up to 80, my pool is open but I havent been close to getting in it I dont even have the ladder or diving board on it yet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 193955


How can I look sexy in my speedo with that on.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> How can I look sexy in my speedo with that on.


Swill a 750 of FireBall, put on the speedo and jump in.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> 40* and grapple at aboot 12k ft
> View attachment 193948
> 
> View attachment 193949


Who did you grapple with?
and did you win?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Who did you grapple with?
> and did you win?


Won this time.….


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Won this time.….


Won is one big dude ain't he.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sent a crew out mowing...in the rain.
> 
> We're not the only ones.


Nope, you're knot.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Same here...didn't want to work Saturday.


Dangled that carrot - they worked 'till 9 last night. Saturdays are the plague apparently.


----------



## DeVries

We used to work saturdays till noon. I got the vibe last year no one liked working saturdays anymore, and I get it.
This year we work one extra hour per day and no Saturdays, so far so good.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LEffecting froggy misting drizzle...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Light rain, suppose to be warmer and dry.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lucky us, 20% chance of showers and it’s raining...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lucky us, 20% chance of showers and it's raining...


It's raining on fantasy island??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It's raining on fantasy island??


Not sure, I'm in the terrible city of Trenton...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's raining on fantasy island??


No blowouts there either.


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not sure, I'm in the terrible city of Trenton...


Trenton NJ?


----------



## Luther

Randall Ave said:


> Trenton NJ?


Much much worse, Trenton Michigan.

It's downriver.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Much much worse, Trenton Michigan.
> 
> It's downriver.....


Must be close to Woodhaven then...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be close to Woodhaven then...?


One borders the other, not sure which one though..


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be close to Woodhaven then...?


Yes. Right next door. Very rough area. It's best to have one in your sock, one in the small of your back and one open carry on your hip.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yes. Right next door. Very rough area. It's best to have one in your sock, one in the small of your back and one open carry on your hip.


Nice to see you sober enough to post.


----------



## Luther

Says you. Won’t be sober until I get a clean bill of health. Until then I’ll just keep drinking


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Says you. Won't be sober until I get a clean bill of health. Until then I'll just keep drinking


Just Dandy!
Oomkes ruined the SE Michigan thread, now you have to ruin the Non se Michigan thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just Dandy!


Andy????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Andy????


I thought his name was Andrew don't call me AJ


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought his name was Andrew don't call me AJ


AJ aka Andy aka Dandy Andy aka Handy dandy Andy


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought his name was Andrew don't call me AJ


Are you the Toddball in your family?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you the Toddball in your family?


Why aren't you bizzie mowing?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why aren't you bizzie mowing?


Plowsiting and mowing...


----------



## Defcon 5

Might wanna think about a blade sharpening...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Might wanna think about a blade sharpening...


Or at least turning them on for that last pass...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or at least turning them on for that last pass...


Oh he had them on, you can see the chicken wire all twisted up around the light pole...


----------



## BUFF

Rain and fog on the east coast....:terribletowel:


----------



## BossPlow2010

I wish you guys could see my excitement for this rain we’re suppose to get tomorrow! Practically jumping out of my shorts!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I wish you guys could see my excitement for this rain we're suppose to get tomorrow! Practically jumping out of my shorts!


We are happy we can't see that.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Rain and fog on the east coast....:terribletowel:
> 
> View attachment 194034


Every day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its clouding up fast.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its clearing up slowly.




Looks like another round of rain and maybe some thunder coming, even though the forecast was to clear up this afternoon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Looks like another round of rain and maybe some thunder coming, even though the forecast was to clear up this afternoon.


We dont even need to look at a forecast, we can just say its raining anytime and be 80% right.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We dont even need to look at a forecast, we can just say its raining anytime and be 80% right.


I heard a rumor, that the temperature could break 70* sometime. 
A whopping 55* today .


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I heard a rumor, that the temperature could break 70* sometime.
> A whopping 55* today .


Where are you Antarctica? It's been a steamy mandatory jorts 80° day...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where are you Antarctica? It's been a steamy mandatory jorts 80° day...


Not on the good side of the lake.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Suppose to be in the 60's tomorrow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to be in the 60's tomorrow.


And rain I might add. Today tonight and tomorrow another 1.5 inches.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> And rain I might add. Today tonight and tomorrow another 1.5 inches.


Old news.. Already been forecasted in random thoughts...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Old news.. Already been forecasted in random thoughts...


What state is the city random thoughts in.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> What state is the city random thoughts in.


You got it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My pond is down an inch or so...hope it rains soon.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> My pond is down an inch or so...hope it rains soon.


Hopefully the wet Spring hasn't hindered the pond's condition for the PS fishing tournament coming up here soon...


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Hopefully the wet Spring hasn't hindered the pond's condition for the PS fishing tournament coming up here soon...


Hell I'm just worried on how backed up traffic's going to be arriving into the compound next week...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hell I'm just worried on how backed up traffic's going to be arriving into the compound next week...
> 
> View attachment 194048


No worries...I'm sure someone will set up bounce houses and sell lemon shakeups in the traffic jam


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good news...it rained. It is raining. 

They said a tenth to quarter inch over night...and another quarter to half today. 

Rain gauge is showing 1.75" already. Puddles are telling me the same thing. 

I can't believe they were wrong.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Who? I mean...Where?


----------



## SHAWZER

I think he is talking to puddles ..........


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't believe they were wrong.


Maybe you should listen to The Xpress 2002 more, he's never been wrong


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe you should listen to The Xpress 2002 more, he's never been wrong


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I think he is talking to puddles ..........


Nope, just listening to them.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hey look, it's still raining here, to. This is getting real old.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hell I'm just worried on how backed up traffic's going to be arriving into the compound next week...
> 
> View attachment 194048


I'm very excited to see the bird feeders live and in person


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 194083
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to see the bird feeders live and in person


I know...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...


I don't think you do know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still raining.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still raining.


Really...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still raining.


Going Scuba Diving here...


----------



## Philbilly2

Stopped raining here at 5. 

Another inch of rain... 

I was getting worried that one of the farms was going to loose the lake front property we have this year... no longer worried about that again


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going Scuba Diving here...


And it's your brand...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Really...?


No


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Stopped raining here at 5.
> 
> Another inch of rain...
> 
> I was getting worried that one of the farms was going to loose the lake front property we have this year... no longer worried about that again


Sounds like you might need a bridge. I've heard there's a company in Illinois that can take care of that for you.


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going Scuba Diving here...


 After 4 days of work cause we worked Saturday shut down again with this rain, look like tomorrow is shot too. I'm throwing the towel in till Monday.

My buddy with the Tavern told me he opened up early this morning and the Guys were coming over steady from the restaurant across the street. Like to have his earnings for today. The City got main st closed down in a section where the catch basins dump into the creek.

Creek is swelled up and not taking the water.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> And it's your brand...
> 
> View attachment 194085


I can't understand what moron would buy a Toro-Boss Zero turn


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I can't understand what moron would buy a Toro-Boss Zero turn


 Kuz it has pontoons


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> Kuz it has pontoons


 Ya and it will mow cattails down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Ya and it will mow cattails down.


Then he'll need to go with @Hydromaster to Walmart...

You know Walmart.....

World's largest retailer....


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> After 4 days of work cause we worked Saturday shut down again with this rain, look like tomorrow is shot too. I'm throwing the towel in till Monday.
> 
> My buddy with the Tavern told me he opened up early this morning and the Guys were coming over steady from the restaurant across the street. Like to have his earnings for today. The City got main st closed down in a section where the catch basins dump into the creek.
> 
> Creek is swelled up and not taking the water.


Diving on a sinker in @Defcon 5 city.


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Diving on a sinker in @Defcon 5 city.


 Maybe you find something interesting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> And it's your brand...
> 
> View attachment 194085


I found your pool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another file foto...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I found your pool.
> 
> View attachment 194087


Never seen an above ground infinity pool...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A wee bit over 2" in my rain gauge.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Never seen an above ground infinity pool...


Look at the poster's location and that will explain alot


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Look at the poster's location and that will explain alot


I don't have any clue where that even is...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Never seen an above ground infinity pool...


To infinity and beyond.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> A wee bit over 2" in my rain gauge.


So 5.3 cm ..... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> So 5.3 cm ..... ?


No


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't have any clue where that even is...


I think somewhere in Canada


----------



## SHAWZER

On the border between BC and PEI ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> On the border between BC and PEI ........


Wow!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!


That's their cell phone store...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's their cell phone store...


I thought this was, eh?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought this was, eh?


Should be using Molson cans.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have heard that some French Canadians wear maple sap buckets on their heads when out hunting ........


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> I have heard that some French Canadians wear maple sap buckets on their heads when out hunting ........


Must be the degens from upcountry keybeck.


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## FredG

m_ice said:


> Look at the poster's location and that will explain alot


 Hillbilly haven. :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster

The Beartooth Mountains, including the Beartooth Highway is under a winter weather advisory until noon on Friday. The Highway could see up to 7 inches of snow, and 10 inches in higher elevations.


The Beartooth Highway was closed to the Montana-Wyoming stateline on Thursday evening, due to the rapidly changing winter weather conditions, according to the Montana Department of Transportation. The Wyoming side is closed until further notice.


Snow, high winds, and drifts, and showers will keep drivers limited to the Montana side, and travelers leaving from Red Lodge will need to turn around at the state line, MDT said.
(6/21/19)

and still plowing ahead...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!


It can stop now...

:waving:


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> The Beartooth Mountains, including the Beartooth Highway is under a winter weather advisory until noon on Friday. The Highway could see up to 7 inches of snow, and 10 inches in higher elevations.
> 
> The Beartooth Highway was closed to the Montana-Wyoming stateline on Thursday evening, due to the rapidly changing winter weather conditions, according to the Montana Department of Transportation. The Wyoming side is closed until further notice.
> 
> Snow, high winds, and drifts, and showers will keep drivers limited to the Montana side, and travelers leaving from Red Lodge will need to turn around at the state line, MDT said.
> (6/21/19)
> 
> and still plowing ahead...


Maybe because of your remote location, the notice of the 1st day of summer didn't reach you. 
It was at 10:54am here, but you're in a different time zone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the days start getting shorter...hallelujah!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the days start getting shorter...hallelujah!!!!


Does it really matter when you don't see the sun 5 out of 7 days a week?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> The Beartooth Mountains, including the Beartooth Highway is under a winter weather advisory until noon on Friday. The Highway could see up to 7 inches of snow, and 10 inches in higher elevations.
> 
> The Beartooth Highway was closed to the Montana-Wyoming stateline on Thursday evening, due to the rapidly changing winter weather conditions, according to the Montana Department of Transportation. The Wyoming side is closed until further notice.
> 
> Snow, high winds, and drifts, and showers will keep drivers limited to the Montana side, and travelers leaving from Red Lodge will need to turn around at the state line, MDT said.
> (6/21/19)
> 
> and still plowing ahead...


Fresh snow on Elk Mountain this morning.
Had some rain last night and ice on the pickup. 
2pm and it's 46*


----------



## BUFF

Roads were a little greasey this morning from the rain last night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Does it really matter when you don't see the sun 5 out of 7 days a week?


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Roads were a little greasey this morning from the rain last night
> 
> View attachment 194106


Pretty much looks like all the yards we mow...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Must be hoping for shorter days to get the fireworks off earlier at the shindig?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty much looks like all the yards we mow...


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the days start getting shorter...hallelujah!!!!


Not yet, 24 hours from now. In three hours, beer and orange time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Not yet, 24 hours from now. In three hours, beer and orange time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> Not yet, 24 hours from now. In three hours, beer and orange time.


You're buying a Kubota...!!!?


----------



## Randall Ave

Depends on what options it comes with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/all-great-lakes-at-record-high-water-levels/


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/all-great-lakes-at-record-high-water-levels/


Even higher than when the glacier(s)retreated?

Oh human records, not earth records.

Nevermind


----------



## DeVries

We are getting our yearly precipitation this summer. I predict a dry winter 

We planted annuals the same week as we have for as long as I can remember. Only 1 site is watering annuals as everything is in raised planters. Well over a month of having them in the ground and still no irrigation running.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Rain again tonight and tomorrow, sigh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Rain again tonight and tomorrow, sigh...


Supposedly tornadoes and EPIC swamp butt this week as well. Worst in years.

Then again, this is coming from a guy who frequently doesn't know what day of the week it is.


----------



## EWSplow

Our forecast was for rain today. So far, it's 70 and sunny.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly tornadoes and EPIC swamp butt this week as well. Worst in years.
> 
> Then again, this is coming from a guy who frequently doesn't know what day of the week it is.


Where???


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where???


Random thoughts...


----------



## SHAWZER

I fired up my self powered loader snowblower today ...... does that mean snow for next week ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where???


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly tornadoes and EPIC swamp butt this week as well. Worst in years.
> 
> Then again, this is coming from a guy who frequently doesn't know what day of the week it is.


Are you talking about me?

My brother's inlaws are having a party. I told them I have to work.
" It's Sunday" 
Yes, 7 days a week.
Turns out I have to unload a pod at home so I'm doing it today installing some new shelves in the garage and the shed out back and emptying the pod. Did I mention the brothers inlaws live 3 doors down. FML


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you talking about me?
> 
> My brother's inlaws are having a party. I told them I have to work.
> " It's Sunday"
> Yes, 7 days a week.
> Turns out I have to unload a pod at home so I'm doing it today installing some new shelves in the garage and the shed out back and emptying the pod. Did I mention the brothers inlaws live 3 doors down. FML


Did you text me the above info?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would never let you have my number...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you text me the above info?


Maybe your phone doesn't read metric phone numbers.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Maybe your phone doesn't read metric phone numbers.


Or French


----------



## Mr.Markus

Or blocked...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Or blocked...


That might be why he doesn't always respond to my annoying texts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I would never let you have my number...


The feeling is mutual.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> The feeling is mutual.


 He's Grumpy because he is busy and his arm has to be bothering him. My Rotator cuff bothers me, seems I got use to the pain.

I don't think it healed it's self but don't bother me near as much.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Ajlawn1

Rain, funnel clouds, storms with rotation oh my...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


It was on Random thoughts now its on Non SE Michigan weather thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was on Random thoughts now its on Non SE Michigan weather thread


I know


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know


Why did you ask...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why did you ask...


Why knot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What's going on in South Bent...a shooting at a bar and then a nader...where is mayor Pete???

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/today-near-south-bend-in/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's going on in South Bent...a shooting at a bar and then a nader...where is mayor Pete???
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/today-near-south-bend-in/


Exciting times around the Bend...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Exciting times around the Bend...


Is that the name of your news paper?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that the name of your news paper?


Yes mayor Pete changed it from the Tribune... I believe there are a few subscribers on here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes mayor Pete changed it from the Tribune... I believe there are a few subscribers on here...


Who???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


Yes maybe...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just subscibed...more exciting than Erin.


----------



## SHAWZER

Who's Erin ........ never mind .


----------



## BUFF

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/06/22/heavy-summer-snow-at-steamboat-resort/


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/06/22/heavy-summer-snow-at-steamboat-resort/


Just seen some snow on the way to SIMA...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just seen some snow on the way to SIMA...
> View attachment 194152


Stalker...do you also go by the username Milwaukee?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stalker...do you also go by the username Milwaukee?


Lawnsite is the only place where I have multiple usernames...
Unfortunately, weasel has blocked them all


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lawnsite is the only place where I have multiple usernames...
> Unfortunately, weasel has blocked them all


That guy is my neighbor, BTW.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> That guy is my neighbor, BTW.


Milwaukee or Weeze?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Milwaukee or Weeze?


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

recent weather dropped more than three feet of snow over the mountain roadway this week. Reopening


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just seen some snow on the way to SIMA...
> View attachment 194152


Part of the OLM compound?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That guy is my neighbor, BTW.


I'm sure you helped him hang that banner on the trailer


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure you helped him hang that banner on the trailer


Not sure how anyone would find the time to hang that banner, seems they'd be busy getting all the damn steer unstuck from the mud...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not sure how anyone would find the time to hang that banner, seems they'd be busy getting all the damn steer unstuck from the mud...


And another city slicker.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now. 76° and dewpoint of 66°.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now. 76° and dewpoint of 66°.


Was the same here. Then, we got a big downpour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Was the same here. Then, we got a big downpour.


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Best video I could find, trashed a Growing Kids daycare... Was a EF2 they say...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143187128693776385


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> And another city slicker.


Nope, just another reference.



Mark Oomkes said:


> The highway that was built close to my house about 15 years ago borders a cattle farm. Not exactly typical because they don't have a lot of pasture so there's some muddy areas, but nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> Some slicker calls someone about those poor cows out in the mud... where they've been for decades. But they drove by and thought it was just terrible.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 194162


That's what your place looked like after your pool party this past weekend?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's what your place looked like after your pool party this past weekend?


No just empty Gatorade bottle's and Cheezy Poof's everywhere...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now. 76° and dewpoint of 66°.


Summer is over & snow in the high county.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 194163
> 
> 
> Summer is over & snow in the high county.


Trail Ridge Rd from yesterday


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Trail Ridge Rd from yesterday
> View attachment 194164


Is that you driving the plow truck??...You had a little spare time?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now. 76° and dewpoint of 66°.


No clouds, 10mph breeze, 73*, 24% H, 36* DP
Pretty nice day


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that you driving the plow truck??...You had a little spare time?


Nope
But I know a guy...….


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Nope
> But I know a guy...….


I know you know a guy....You pretty much know everyone that is in the know


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!!

The one pic looks like fall is here.


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I know you know a guy....You pretty much know everyone that is in the know


It's a little known fact...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I know you know a guy....You pretty much know everyone that is in the know


He knows Axel Foley...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> He knows Axel Foley...
> 
> View attachment 194166


You're in the snow plow mafia, that's cute...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're in the snow plow mafia, that's cute...


He does drive a Black Escalade....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> He knows Axel Foley...
> 
> View attachment 194166


Nope don't know that guy..... He's probably from Denver....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Nope don't know that guy..... He's probably from Denver....


Nope cop from Detoilet...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope cop from Detoilet...


Beverly Hills, north of Detroit...


----------



## BUFF




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 194162


Did you give them a quote for a yard clean up.


----------



## EWSplow

How long typically on a jobsite do you wait to go to the tavern when the power is out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> How long typically on a jobsite do you wait to go to the tavern when the power is out?


@Philbilly2 is preemptive...he goes before the power goes oot.


----------



## EWSplow

Must have been some wind. I ran home to get some stuff since the power is out and I'm only 10, or 12 blocks away and there were some trees down. Healthy trees cracked of at the trunk. 
I'm in an old brick building, but I think I would have noticed if it was that windy here. 
Sunny now, but still no power.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Must have been some wind. I ran home to get some stuff since the power is out and I'm only 10, or 12 blocks away and there were some trees down. Healthy trees cracked of at the trunk.
> I'm in an old brick building, but I think I would have noticed if it was that windy here.
> Sunny now, but still no power.


Ur still there ?

The stools at the "tavern" are filling up fast


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Ur still there ?
> 
> The stools at the "tavern" are filling up fast


I was afraid their power was out and the beer warm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was afraid their power was out and the beer warm.


Drink fast enough that it won't get warm.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I was afraid their power was out and the beer warm.


There's always Whiskey.....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Drink fast enough that it won't get warm.


I should have gone to the tavern. Just spent 5 minutes looking for my dustpan.


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to be starting another kitchen Thursday. The building owner just sent this. It's on the same street I'm working on today, about 7 blocks north.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I should have gone to the tavern. Just spent 5 minutes looking for my dustpan.
> View attachment 194182


Did you check the front of your truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposed to be starting another kitchen Thursday. The building owner just sent this. It's on the same street I'm working on today, about 7 blocks north.
> View attachment 194183


I think you're going to need more than a dustpan...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like South Bent is getting hit hard again...punishment for electing mayor Pete?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like South Bent is getting hit hard again...punishment for electing mayor Pete?


Rain, clear skies, tornado sirens oh my...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now it's a party...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think you're going to need more than a dustpan...


18v hedge trimmer?
Is your Prius crew available?


----------



## EWSplow

Not much damage to buildings. Tore off some cutters and phone wires. 
The gate I built 3 years ago held the branch up.
2 hours and the walk is clear. Gotta get my tree guy there to chip brush.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> There's always Whiskey.....


Fireball...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> 18v hedge trimmer?
> Is your Prius crew available?
> 
> View attachment 194184
> 
> 
> View attachment 194185


Tell us that's not your house with the yellow doors


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tell us that's not your house with the yellow doors


NFW I'd paint my doors yellow. 
A client bought it like that. Surprised he hasn't painted them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> NFW I'd paint my doors yellow.
> A client bought it like that. Surprised he hasn't painted them.


Just checking


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just checking


Thanks. 
I'm loonly enough to be on PS, but not quite to the point of painting my doors yellow. I've painted some snow yellow, but who hasn't.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now it's a party...
> 
> View attachment 194186


Looks like your bounce house is about ready to blow away.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Looks like your bounce house is about ready to blow away.


Boys pitching net...


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 18v hedge trimmer?
> Is your Prius crew available?
> 
> View attachment 194184
> 
> 
> View attachment 194185


I give you credit, I'd be claustrophobic working that close together. In the boonies by me, we consider a farmer 2 miles away as a close neighbor.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Imagine that, it rained overnight...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Imagine that, it rained overnight...


Where??


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where??


Not sure about there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure about there...


No one is.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nasty looking storm approaching you guys ....... hammer in more pegs for bouncy houses ......


----------



## m_ice

SHAWZER said:


> Nasty looking storm approaching you guys ....... hammer in more pegs for bouncy houses ......


None of them are on their phones...they're probably playing with the just released epic game changer Boss Snowrator


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


There


----------



## SHAWZER

Over there .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunny and too hot...it can snow now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I am going to take my first dip in the pool for the year. Do you guys want pics or it didnt happen???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I am going to take my first dip in the pool for the year. Do you guys want pics or it didnt happen???


_*NO*_


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> _*NO*_


That's a big 10-4.


----------



## Hydromaster

Don’t be so hasty, is anybody else going to be there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Don't be so hasty, is anybody else going to be there?


I've met him...there's plenty to be hasty about.

Besides, it's Lapeertucky.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've met him...there's plenty to be hasty about.
> 
> Besides, it's Lapeertucky.


There is a few good looking ones here but I ran out of ruphie's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Nasty looking storm approaching you guys ....... hammer in more pegs for bouncy houses ......


Supposedly partly cloudy tonight. No chance of rain in the foreguess.

Not really sure that thing is going to fall apart coming across the lake. It's holding together pretty well.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly partly cloudy tonight. No chance of rain in the foreguess.
> 
> Not really sure that thing is going to fall apart coming across the lake. It's holding together pretty well.


What's Jeep boy say?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I am going to take my first dip in the pool for the year. Do you guys want pics or it didnt happen???


We have last years... We're good.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly partly cloudy tonight. No chance of rain in the foreguess.
> 
> Not really sure that thing is going to fall apart coming across the lake. It's holding together pretty well.


Looks like it's weakened since coming thru here earlier 
Lots of strong winds on the front side of it. I'd highly recommend tying down the bounce house(es)..............


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Looks like it's weakened since coming thru here earlier
> Lots of strong winds on the front side of it. I'd highly recommend tying down the bounce house(es)..............


It blew pretty good for awhile. 
He might find some floating if he goes to the lake.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> It blew pretty good for awhile.
> He might find some floating if he goes to the lake.


Nevermind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Looks like it's weakened since coming thru here earlier
> Lots of strong winds on the front side of it. I'd highly recommend tying down the bounce house(es)..............


If you say so...


----------



## EWSplow

Heavy downpour heading toward GR. Might have a few squatters at the OLM compound floating away.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Humid out...


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Heavy downpour heading toward GR. Might have a few squatters at the OLM compound floating away.


What are you saying, that it's going to be a 
Turd floater?


----------



## BUFF

Broke 90* yesterday for the first time this year, suppose to be 95* today and hope humidity will be in the low 30's or less.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Broke 90* yesterday for the first time this year, suppose to be 95* today and hope humidity will be in the low 30's or less.


Wasn't it snowing there like last week?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wasn't it snowing there like last week?


yep


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The big blob that was coming across the lake disappeared.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> The big blob that was coming across the lake disappeared.


Which lake?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Which lake?


The one that separates the meatchickens from the normal people?


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> The one that separates the meatchickens from the normal people?


Normal people don't wear cheese on their heads, so it's not Lake Michigan.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Normal people don't wear cheese on their heads, so it's not Lake Michigan.


Must be huron then. I'm sure there's a contingency that will agree.

Edit. The land above the bridge would also.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Normal people don't wear cheese on their heads, so it's not Lake Michigan.


Oh Lord hopefully he's not calling Kanadians normal...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh Lord hopefully he's not calling Kanadians normal...?


It's all relative. 
You know what they say. If the wooden shoe fits...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> It's all relative.
> You know what they say. If the wooden shoe fits...


@EWSplow kisses them with his two lips...


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a few up here ...... just not sure where they are .....


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> There is a few up here ...... just not sure where they live .....


1st name abi by chance?


----------



## SHAWZER

Who's abi ?


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Who's abi ?


I thought you were talking about the normal family.
Abi normal.

If I spelled it wrong, pardon my French.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Who's abi ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , you know French too .......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Wow , you know French too .......


Eye no OUI was a magazine.


----------



## BUFF

92*, 11% and 36*DP with a 7-10mph breeze. It’s warm but in the shade not to bad


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 92*, 110% and 66*DP with a 7-10mph breeze. It's warm but in the shade not to bad


Close to that here.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Close to that here.


Yeah I don't think so....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Yeah I don't think so....


You're right, less breeze, almost none.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Which lake?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh, ok, that makes as much sense as the 0% chance of rain today and getting poured on


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still not mowing the backyard.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have another sandwich and find a hammock ........


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still not mowing the backyard.


Did you run out of beer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Did you run out of beer?


Sank in the MUD.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still not mowing the backyard.


I know


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sank in the MUD.


Congratulations:clappinggolf clap)


----------



## SHAWZER

Tray of sandwiches and a Wench ........


----------



## BossPlow2010

Pretty warm out today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Tray of sandwiches and a Wench ........


Wench is broke.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wench is broke.


The wench and the dishwasher? Aren't they the same..... nevermind.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> The wench and the dishwasher? Aren't they the same..... nevermind.


What I was thinking was much further down river.


----------



## EWSplow

The sky just started wizzing again. Not sure what we're in for. They said maybe hail.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> The sky just started wizzing again. Not sure what we're in for. They said maybe hail.


This kind of hail?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> This kind of hail?
> View attachment 194275


Sure


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Sure


K


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> This kind of hail?
> View attachment 194275


No this kind...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> No this kind...
> 
> View attachment 194280


Six more wins and you'll be caught up.
You've got 2 wins in a row, you can do it...


----------



## EWSplow

Hot and humid here today, but it really didn't bother me. I was working at an apartment building and apparently, it was too hot for brassieres today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Hot and humid here today, but it really didn't bother me. I was working at an apartment building and apparently, it was too hot for brassieres today.


Hopefully not one for senior citizens...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It needs to rain soon or I might have a whole day of turning on irrigation ahead of me...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hopefully not one for senior citizens...


Guessing 25 - 35 average.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Hot and humid here today, but it really didn't bother me. I was working at an apartment building and apparently, it was too hot for brassieres today.


And????????


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> And they come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hopefully not one for senior citizens...


I'm getting close to 61. Roll them ol hotties for their social security checks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm scared...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> View attachment 194313


It's ok @Defcon 5 is sure to have a new avatar by the end of the day...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> View attachment 194313


You really do park equipment in salt piles!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> You really do park equipment in salt piles!


Gave up on washing in between customers, so I figured what the heck.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> View attachment 194313


Go find your mommy, she'll make you feel better....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> View attachment 194313


File Photo


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's ok @Defcon 5 is sure to have a new avatar by the end of the day...


End of day??...You don't know me at all...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> View attachment 194313


 Who's GM hiding in the right side of picture?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> ..You don't know me at all...


Let's keep it that way...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Go find your mommy, she'll make you feel better....


If you say so...



Defcon 5 said:


> File Photo


I know...



FredG said:


> Who's GM hiding in the right side of picture?


One of the gardening company's employees. Do you like that shade of Oomkes green?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> You really do park equipment in salt piles!


FWIW, the bin where the loader is has topsoil. The far bin is empty.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, the bin where the loader is has topsoil. The far bin is empty.


If you say so


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, the bin where the loader is has topsoil. The far bin is empty.


 That's where you poured the new concrete? No.


----------



## BUFF

After a toasty weekend into the 90's we got aboot 3/4" of rain last night and its a cool 55* and clear, suppose to hit mid 80's today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so


I know so...



FredG said:


> That's where you poured the new concrete? No.


Correct


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Correct


Where???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where???


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Ok thanks... Latest satellite images are not showing it yet... Did you pull a permit?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok thanks... Latest satellite images are not showing it yet... Did you pull a permit?


 Zoom in on the posted picture, you can see the concrete.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok thanks... Latest satellite images are not showing it yet... Did you pull a permit?


Permit for what?

I didn't even pull one for the shed I built over my fuel tanks.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Permit for what?
> 
> I didn't even pull one for the shed I built over my fuel tanks.


Did you run a cord from your shop to the alarm on the tanks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did you run a cord from your shop to the alarm on the tanks?


Yes...plus $100 padlocks.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, the bin where the loader is has topsoil. The far bin is empty.


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Sure


He found a deal on topsoil for 3.99/yd somewhere....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> He found a deal on topsoil for 3.99/yd somewhere....


Better than a 12er of Heineken...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better than a 12er of Heineken...


Hey you never know, he's all about trading for fur and fireball...


----------



## BUFF

Ha!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m sitting on the front porch yelling at the kids to stay off the lawn...I upgraded tonight and I’m having a “few” PBRs ...Problem is I’m sweating them out as fast as I can put them in...At this rate I will never catch a glow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 194337


That's Defcon...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 194337


You forgot Marlboros...But close enough


----------



## jomama45

There's one severe thunderstorm warning in the entire state this afternoon, guess who's county it had to be in? If you guys think mowing grass stinks in the rain, you should try finishing concrete in it once. Lost about 5 yards of concrete when the winds blew some of the plastic off, fortunately saved another 6 yards with the help of a stiff push broom. Time to demo some green concrete in the morning......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Didn't you check the radar before pouring?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> There's one severe thunderstorm warning in the entire state this afternoon, guess who's county it had to be in? If you guys think mowing grass stinks in the rain, you should try finishing concrete in it once. Lost about 5 yards of concrete when the winds blew some of the plastic off, fortunately saved another 6 yards with the help of a stiff push broom. Time to demo some green concrete in the morning......


That sucks .
It looked a little dark north. 
I think we were on the southern edge of it.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't you check the radar before pouring?


I check it religiously before pouring, the cell just popped up and intensified for 2 hours. Part of the problem is that I'm still relatively young with good joints, my body can't feel these things coming yet......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I check it religiously before pouring, the cell just popped up and intensified for 2 hours. Part of the problem is that I'm still relatively young with good joints, my body can't feel these things coming yet......


I tried to give you a job where you could get high on a street corner. .


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I check it religiously before pouring, the cell just popped up and intensified for 2 hours. Part of the problem is that I'm still relatively young with good joints, my body can't feel these things coming yet......


I haven't had a good joint in years.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I haven't had a good joint in years.....


You live in CO. That's on you.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> That sucks .
> It looked a little dark north.
> I think we were on the southern edge of it.


It monsooned here, got over an inch in an hour or so. The manhole cover around the corner blew off, I had to reset it after a car almost dropped a wheel into it. Glad I pulled the curb and gutter out before lunch, trying to stay ahead of the crew, now it's a swamp.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I tried to give you a job where you could get high on a street corner. .


Lol, my fear of drowning is much lower than my fear of heights.......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> It monsooned here, got over an inch in an hour or so. The manhole cover around the corner blew off, I had to reset it after a car almost dropped a wheel into it. Glad I pulled the curb and gutter out before lunch, trying to stay ahead of the crew, now it's a swamp.


It looked really black northwest even before we got anything. Probably rained for 20 minutes here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I check it religiously before pouring, the cell just popped up and intensified for 2 hours. Part of the problem is that I'm still relatively young with good joints, my body can't feel these things coming yet......


Not sure anyone who has good joints feels them coming...


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It looked really black northwest even before we got anything. Probably rained for 20 minutes here.


Any pics? Seen grey, battleship gray, dark grey, light gray, but never black...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any pics? Seen grey, battleship gray, dark grey, light gray, but never black...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> You live in CO. That's on you.


I've evolved....


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194342


There was a firey red sunset here too, looked like giant fire lighting up the sky.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> There was a firey red sunset here too, looked like giant fire lighting up the sky.


The smoke from the Alaska fires probably has something to do with the red sky. When Kalifornee is burning we get some BA sunsets.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194342


Having a Zima or Wine Spritzer on the deck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Having a Zima or Wine Spritzer on the deck?


Yes...and weaving baskets.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...and weaving baskets.


Yes to both?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...and weaving baskets.


Good idea training for the weekend.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194342


Man, you're going to give @Defcon 5 a grabber, he's going to be changing his avatar twice daily...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Drought partially averted...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Yes to both?


No


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


Don't get all butt hurt and block me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Don't get all butt hurt and block me


Too late...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ok... that is enough... it can stop now










Last nights little system dumped 2.5 on us, but 2 miles south only got an inch...


----------



## SHAWZER

Whats the numbers on the right ... ?


----------



## Philbilly2

SHAWZER said:


> Whats the numbers on the right ... ?


Those are the percent level of BS when a farmer tells you how much rain he got last night...


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Ok... that is enough... it can stop now
> 
> View attachment 194351
> 
> 
> Last nights little system dumped 2.5 on us, but 2 miles south only got an inch...


Did that gauge come out of the bedroom??...If so we can assume those numbers are inflated...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too late...


Who dis???
Says unknown member


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like a Afternoon shower ez go’en to roll through.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like a Afternoon shower ez go'en to roll through.


Where???

I was thinking of kicking irrigation on so I don't light my grass on fire...


----------



## Hydromaster

Over dar.


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s quite moist out already....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


I know


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I know


I know you know...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> It's quite moist out already....


Here 2


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Stop what, Suns out, birds are happy. Ain't no traffic. What do you want, heavy snow predicted?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Stop what, Suns out, birds are happy. Ain't no traffic. What do you want, heavy snow predicted?


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here 2


On Fantasy Island??....The 1%ers don't like it hot...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> On Fantasy Island??....The 1%ers don't like it hot...


Being a senior citizen, I'm sure you have the thermostat in the 80s.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Being a senior citizen, I'm sure you have the thermostat in the 80s.


Not to mention poor health...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not to mention poor health...


If you say so...Just name the time and place ...I will make sure I'm not Bizzie


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so...Just name the time and place ...I will make sure I'm not Bizzie


March 6 2019 Novi suburban showplace...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> March 6 2019 Novi suburban showplace...


Will they both need Deloreans....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so...Just name the time and place ...I will make sure I'm not Bizzie


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so...Just name the time and place ...I will make sure I'm not Bizzie


What are you two going to do ,,,
wheelchair jousting


----------



## BUFF

9:45am and a kool 62* with partly cloudy sky’s and a 7mph breeze.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> 9:45am and a kool 62* with partly cloudy sky's and a 7mph breeze.


Your time stamp is wrong...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Your time stamp is wrong...


You're on MECT (metric east coast time)…...


----------



## BossPlow2010

There's an electrical storm outside


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's an electrical storm outside


Must be a doozer have the same here but with rain and 58*


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's an electrical storm outside


Better get to the clock tower Marty...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Better get to the clock tower Marty...


That means BP2010 is McFly...…… that explains a lot.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That means BP2010 is McFly...…… that explains a lot.....


And MJD is Biff...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

90% humidity, that’s cute


----------



## NYH1

We went from rain almost daily. To only sprinkling once so far in July. Been in the high 80's to low 90's, humidity hasn't been to bad. Lawns are starting to turn brown. Calling for high 80's and high humidity tomorrow. Been a weird spring/summer so far.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

NYH1 said:


> We went from rain almost daily. To only sprinkling once so far in July. Been in the high 80's to low 90's, humidity hasn't been to bad. Lawns are starting to turn brown. Calling for high 80's and high humidity tomorrow. Been a weird spring/summer so far.
> 
> NYH1.


Last Friday for us was a moist one, and hot.
Almost had to get out the anti M****y Butt


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Last Friday for us was a moist one, and hot.
> Almost had to get out the anti M****y Butt


onke


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> 90% humidity, that's cute


A little moist here as well, 82* with 26% humidity.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> onke


Naw, ange


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wouldn't be bad if it was Thursday...


----------



## EWSplow

Pleasant morning. I'm not looking forward to the week ahead.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It rained...first time in a couple weeks.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It rained...first time in a couple weeks.


Where??....Rained West of here last night..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Where??....Rained West of here last night..


Were there bourbon bottles floating "downriver"????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Were there bourbon bottles floating "downriver"????


Canton is not "downriver"...


----------



## EWSplow

Getting pretty dry. Had to buy a new sprayer for the hose today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Getting pretty dry. Had to buy a new sprayer for the hose today.
> View attachment 194577


I see you didn't search this on PS, @cwren2472 was already presented a top ten list for them...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I see you didn't search this on PS, @cwren2472 was already presented a top ten list for them...


Yes, I actually responded to it saying that was the one I use. The old one jammed. It was only about 8 years old too.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It rained...first time in a couple weeks.


That mean an afternoon off shopping with the boss


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh no guys! Duck and cover for the flood!


----------



## NYH1

Hazy, hot (95°) and _really_ humid here in Central New Yorkistan today! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Hazy, hot (95°) and _really_ humid here in Central New Yorkistan today!
> 
> NYH1.


Sucks to be ewe..... 72*, 40% humidity and 40* dp


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Sucks to be ewe..... 72*, 40% humidity and 40* dp


Your temp is lower than our dewpoint.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Your temp is lower than our dewpoint.


Yeah so.... as I said sucked to be ewe.....


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Sucks to be ewe..... 72*, 40% humidity and 40* dp


Sure does. Friday and Saturday they're saying 94°+ with tropical dew points (75+).



EWSplow said:


> Your temp is lower than our dewpoint.


Same here.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sucks to be ewe..... 72*, 40% humidity and 40* dp


Woke up to 73° and a 71° dewpoint.

It does suck.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I’m thinking Friday will be a jean day..


----------



## SHAWZER

93% humidity at 7am today .


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> 93% humidity at 7am today .


95% at 8 am...


----------



## SHAWZER

93% metric ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Windows are fogged up...


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you watching P....... nevermind


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> 93% humidity at 7am today .


 The Falls was brutal.


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> The Falls was brutal.


You can get it in a stylish necklace now...


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> The Fall was brutal.


How was the landing?


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> How was the landing?


 I survived.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can get it in a stylish necklace now...
> View attachment 194582


Gold chain?
He is an east coast eyetalian after all.


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Gold chain?
> He is an east coast eyetalian after all.


 Fred don't have no bling.


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> Fred don't have no bling.


So you do have bling?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm thinking Friday will be a jean day..


Every day is gene day for me...


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 194583


Wow!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!


I know...


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm thinking Friday will be a jean day..


Be a jorts day here.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know...


Nice and cool here...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice and cool here...
> 
> View attachment 194584


Getting a head start on coming plow season by doing some pre-plowing......


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 194583


A little warm here, 86*, 16% humidity, 51* DP


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Getting a head start on coming plow season by doing some pre-plowing......


Yes...had to turn the AC down one notch, didn't wear my fur lined jorts today.

For some reason I always end up brush hogging the hills...everyone else is chicken.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> For some reason I always end up brush hogging the hills...


We know...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> For some reason I always end upside down brush hogging the hills...everyone else is chicken.


I see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> We know...
> 
> View attachment 194586


I know you know.



EWSplow said:


> I see.


Did have a guy roll one a couple years ago.

The only things I've rolled so far are sleds and a quad.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know you know.
> 
> Did have a guy roll one a couple years ago.
> 
> The only things I've rolled so far are sleds and a quad.


I saw that pic, still don't think an employee was operating it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I saw that pic, still don't think an employee was operating it...


If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I saw that pic, still don't think an employee was operating it...


Typical business owner...Blame the employees


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Typical business owner...Blame the employees


Who would be at fault...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who would be at fault...


You are, especially with your Meatchickin no fault...


----------



## BUFF

92* oot.... had to switch to a light beer...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 92* oot.... had to switch to a light beer...
> 
> View attachment 194588


Are tips gauged on the bar maids appearance?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 92* oot.... had to switch to a light beer...
> 
> View attachment 194588


Not so sure aboot that...I can almost see through it. You sure it isn't dirty water?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not so sure aboot that...I can almost see through it. You sure it isn't dirty water?


It looks like a dark light beer. But, I just downed s large can O Heineken, and my glasses are off. Where the heck, I'm stopping there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> Typical business owner...Blame the employees


Thats what i always do...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> 92* oot.... had to switch to a light beer...
> 
> View attachment 194588


Sorry to hear that, my condolences


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> We know...
> 
> View attachment 194586


Ours held up much better than that. Even fired it back up after we changed the earl as a precaution.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice and cool here...
> 
> View attachment 194584
> 
> 
> 
> BUFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a head start on coming plow season by doing some pre-plowing......
Click to expand...

I figured his wife took his truck keys away. You know...._"Well she might've took my car keys But she forgot about my old John Deere!"_

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NYH1 said:


> I figured his wife took his truck keys away. You know...._"Well she might've took my car keys But she forgot about my old John Deere!"_
> NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Mr.Markus said:


>


Chris Stapleton is one of the few "_newer" _country singers I like. Most of the newer country singers are more _"hick hop"_ then country.

NYH1.


----------



## Landgreen

NYH1 said:


> Chris Stapleton is one of the few "_newer" _country singers I like. Most of the newer country singers are more _"hick hop"_ then country.
> 
> NYH1.


Hick Hop. Lmao. Can't wait to use that one.


----------



## NYH1

Landgreen said:


> Hick Hop. Lmao. Can't wait to use that one.


Yeah man! Thumbs Up

iheart (think that's what they're called) is slowing but surely ruining country music as I knew it. I generally like '80's to early 2000's country, some hair metal and some classic rock. I had to get the satellite radio in the truck, couldn't stand the local stations anymore....specially the hick hop stations.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

NYH1 said:


> Yeah man! Thumbs Up
> 
> iheart (think that's what they're called) is slowing but surely ruining country music as I knew it. I generally like '80's to early 2000's country, some hair metal and some classic rock. I had to get the satellite radio in the truck, couldn't stand the local stations anymore....specially the hick hop stations.
> 
> NYH1.


So you're more of a channel 61 than a channel 56 kinda guy?


----------



## EWSplow

I was watching the local weather. Coldest wind chill this past winter to highest heat index this week 161* difference.


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> So you're more of a channel 61 than a channel 56 kinda guy?


Yeah, channels 39, 55, 58, 61 and 350 mostly.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Todd and I have been notified that there has been an Excessive Heat Warning "tissued".


----------



## Defcon 5

i have a feeling he will need a lot of “Tissues” to clean himself up today after another drunken evening


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd and I have been notified that there has been an Excessive Heat Warning "tissued".


Wow!
Does he think you and him live under a rock


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow!
> Does he think you and him live under a rock


He thinks we are a couple of Buffoons ....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd and I have been notified that there has been an Excessive Heat Warning "tissued".


If the rain we're getting reaches you, those tissues will disintegrate.

72 and raining the past 3 hours.


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> He thinks we are a couple of Buffoons ....


It has recently come to my attention that buffoonery is more acceptable than advice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He thinks we are a couple of Buffoons ....


He's not the only one...


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> It has recently come to my attention that buffoonery is more acceptable than advice.


I just kept the color of my plow to myself.....
what does color have to do with it?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's not the only one...


I'm shocked anyone would think that of me...I'm a delight...

It's like I'm wearing the air out here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm shocked anyone would think that of me...


 Who does...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's 86 out but at least we have a nice warm breeze to go with it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who does...?


One of Marks "buddy's"


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> I just kept the color of my plow to myself.....
> what does color have to do with it?


You also didn't mention if your chain links were welded together...


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> You also didn't mention if your chain links were welded together...


I was trying to stay on topic &
He didn't Inquire about adding down pressure.


----------



## Philbilly2

NYH1 said:


> Chris Stapleton is one of the few "_newer" _country singers I like. Most of the newer country singers are more _"hick hop"_ then country.
> 
> NYH1.


I like the use of "newer"

Chris has been around the Nashville scene since the early 2000's - just never really got noticed till a few years ago.

If you like Chris, look up Brit Stokes, he plays in the bars of Nashville and has a rock-a-billy sound to him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It rained...gardeners went home. Mowing crews and my gardening crew finished their work because it stopped. 

SMH


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beautiful morning....it can snow now.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beautiful morning....it can snow now.
> 
> View attachment 194615


Catch up on paperwork day?...I wish we weren't so damn busy still. I'll be running a mower all day. Hope to have all guys wrapped up by 3. 110-115 heat index here next 3 days, then cool next week...supposedly.


----------



## BossPlow2010

prezek said:


> Catch up on paperwork day?...I wish we weren't so damn busy still. I'll be running a mower all day. Hope to have all guys wrapped up by 3. 110-115 heat index here next 3 days, then cool next week...supposedly.


Worked late the last few days and started early too, if it hadn't rained yesterday, we would've finished yesterday, but we have 4 lawns to cut, 3 are small one is larger


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beautiful morning....it can snow now.
> 
> View attachment 194615


On the bright side its only going to be 12 to 14 degrees warmer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> On the bright side its only going to be 12 to 14 degrees warmer.


Might actually make the 90° pool feel cool again...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Might actually make the 90° pool feel cool again...


Was in mine last night about 9 it felt cool and the water was just above the air temp.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Worked late the last few days and started early too, if it hadn't rained yesterday, we would've finished yesterday, but we have 4 lawns to cut, 3 are small one is larger


Boy did it rain yesterday....I was worried Fantasy Island was gonna flood


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 194616
> 
> 
> Boy did it rain yesterday....I was worried Fantasy Island was gonna flood


We didnt get any rain...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We didnt get any rain...


Got about an inch in 10 minutes...The sun came out and it was quite steamy


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Got about an inch in 10 minutes...The sun came out and it was quite steamy


That's nice


----------



## Philbilly2

This is reassuring...


----------



## Randall Ave

As of right now, it's 72'. Dew point is 70, humidity is 90. I'm wondering how much it would cost to put AC in the shop. Should hit 90 later today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> As of right now, it's 72'. Dew point is 70, humidity is 90. I'm wondering how much it would cost to put AC in the shop. Should hit 90 later today.


It was actually cooler in our shop this morning than outside.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's nice


I Know


----------



## EWSplow

Nice little downpour this morning. Temp dropped 4*... for now. Pretty sure it'll be steamy soon.


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> As of right now, it's 72'. Dew point is 70, humidity is 90. I'm wondering how much it would cost to put AC in the shop. Should hit 90 later today.


Just a bit of advise take it for what you will.

Try a couple of dehumidifiers first, if you pull the humidity out of the air, you will be far more comfortable at a higher temp. Installing A/C in a shop is going to run you quite a few pennies.

This explains relative humidity to temp.










So if it is 90 in your shop with 90% humidity, it will feel well into the 3 digits. Where if it is 90 and you can just pull the humidity down to 45% or 50%, you will feel far more comfortable.

Still gunna be hot as hell, just not as much to your brain. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Just a bit of advise take it for what you will.
> 
> Try a couple of dehumidifiers first, if you pull the humidity out of the air, you will be far more comfortable at a higher temp. Installing A/C in a shop is going to run you quite a few pennies.
> 
> This explains relative humidity to temp.
> 
> View attachment 194618
> 
> 
> So if it is 90 in your shop with 90% humidity, it will feel well into the 3 digits. Where if it is 90 and you can just pull the humidity down to 45% or 50%, you will feel far more comfortable.
> 
> Still gunna be hot as hell, just not as much to your brain. Thumbs Up


Thx Sherman......


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 194616
> 
> 
> Boy did it rain yesterday....I was worried Fantasy Island was gonna flood





Defcon 5 said:


> Got about an inch in 10 minutes...The sun came out and it was quite steamy


We call those turd floaters...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beautiful morning....it can snow now.
> 
> View attachment 194615


794ft elevation.....:laugh:

Nice and cool with 47% humidity and 49* DP









Suppose to be close to 100* today.... dam near go there yesterday but at least we only had 9% humidity.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Thx Sherman......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> We call those turd floaters...


I know...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


> Just a bit of advise take it for what you will.
> 
> Try a couple of dehumidifiers first, if you pull the humidity out of the air, you will be far more comfortable at a higher temp. Installing A/C in a shop is going to run you quite a few pennies.
> 
> This explains relative humidity to temp.
> 
> View attachment 194618
> 
> 
> So if it is 90 in your shop with 90% humidity, it will feel well into the 3 digits. Where if it is 90 and you can just pull the humidity down to 45% or 50%, you will feel far more comfortable.
> 
> Still gunna be hot as hell, just not as much to your brain. Thumbs Up


On the flip side, this moron had too much dry air 
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/does-the-dry-air-bother-you.140868/


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> View attachment 194621
> 
> 
> .


What is the "M" for, moron mode?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> What is the "M" for, moron mode?


It is a Furd...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is a Furd...


oh, so it means "maintenance" mode?


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> oh, so it means "maintenance" mode?


6.0 and 6.4 the M is for "meltdown" mode...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> What is the "M" for, moron mode?


Manly...… there should be paddle shifters on the steering well instead of the button on the shift lever.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is a Furd...


So its just a reminder that your a moron because you bought a ford.


----------



## Mike_PS

you guys done with the moron crap? I know, I know, you think it's fun to try to skirt around things I ask you not to do...I know it seems to make you the cool guys, hey look at us, etc. but it's not, really and continues to get more annoying and immature as it goes on

so once again, when we ask something of you, pretty simple to just accept that we are asking and please adhere to it. we allow plenty from you guys so when we directly ask, we expect it to be done on your end

thanks


----------



## Ajlawn1

Where's all this heat...? Came home early to avoid this epic supposed hotness, but cloudy and breezy so not that bad...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where's all this heat...? Came home early to avoid this epic supposed hotness, but cloudy and breezy so not that bad...


Its EPIC...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's like you're wearing the air here.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beautiful morning....it can snow now.
> 
> View attachment 194615


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 194629


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


>


file foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> file foto


I know...but it fit so well.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...but it fit so well.


If it fits... it ships.


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> On the flip side, this moron had too much dry air
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/does-the-dry-air-bother-you.140868/


That was interesting. To think I missed most of that era. On a weather update. I'm locking up early. Heading home to float in the pool.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...but it fit so well.


What....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> That was interesting. To think I missed most of that era.


Like @FredG type missed era or just wasn't reading PS...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


>


That's kind of what I thought you look like.

Q, Would you like a glass fo your wine?









Time for Some of that nectar of the gods
In a frosted glass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> That was interesting. To think I missed most of that era. On a weather update. I'm locking up early. Heading home to float in the pool.


You didn't miss much.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like @FredG type missed era or just wasn't reading PS...?


 What do you expect from a high school drop in from NY?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't miss much.


You sure??? 

I would agree too "you didn't miss much educational or logical"

But I feel on the "humor" and/or "lack of good judgement" he missed quite a bit... :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> That was interesting. To think I missed most of that era. On a weather update. I'm locking up early. Heading home to float in the pool.


Jean pool?


----------



## Randall Ave

Here, maybe this will make us think colder thoughts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> That's kind of what I thought you look like.
> 
> Q, Would you like a glass fo your wine?
> 
> View attachment 194630
> 
> Time for Some of that nectar of the gods
> In a frosted glass.
> View attachment 194631


Looks like a root beer float.


----------



## extremepusher

Turkeys came out of the field/woods and layed down in the shade next to garden enjoying the garden sprinkler.


----------



## BossPlow2010

So I guess the oafishly insane humidity and heat wasn't enough, now it's raining


----------



## EWSplow

Time to cool down.









And support our veterans


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Time to cool down.
> View attachment 194633
> 
> 
> And support our veterans


Just got to the hotel for the boys baseball tournament... Getting ready for the 8 o'clock game tonight...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just got to the hotel for the boys baseball tournament... Getting ready for the 8 o'clock game tonight...
> 
> View attachment 194634


Bud Light??...Your oof Oomkes Christmas Card list


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't miss much.


A girl I dated said that to me once. Still don't know what she meant


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Bud Light??...Your oof Oomkes Christmas Card list


Don't you have to be on it first to get off of it...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

So the weather channel said mostly sunny tomorrow with a 0% chance of rain, then again today was only a 20% chance and we got about 2” 
jackwagons!!!


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Time to cool down.
> View attachment 194633
> 
> 
> And support our veterans


I've heard that stuff tastes a lot better with a little Clamato in it......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A bit breezy...enough to lose power. Rain knocked the temp down 15°.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Idiots...20% chance of rain overnight.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idiots...20% chance of rain overnight.
> 
> View attachment 194639


Looks like it clear in South Bent ....


----------



## GMC Driver

Randall Ave said:


> I'm wondering how much it would cost to put AC in the shop.


At the shop here, we have a dividing wall. Makes the work space approx. 40x35. Picked up a used 12,000 BTU window unit. Took about 8 hours initially to get it to 72, but it's very comfortable. Now I can go and work on my projects again in the evening.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idiots...20% chance of rain overnight.
> 
> View attachment 194639


Do you get up at 230 and check the weather in case you have to plow the rain?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like it clear in South Bent ....


Even the rain stays away from that place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do you get up at 230 and check the weather in case you have to plow the rain?


SKWBE


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess it's time to seriously look into wiring the house and shop for generators.

The power company had been doing a good job of keeping lines cleared, now we've lost it twice in a few months.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idiots...20% chance of rain overnight.
> 
> View attachment 194639


What? Our forecast showed that coming. 
I guess I'll have to start posting forecasts for meatchicken.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> What? Our forecast showed that coming.
> I guess I'll have to start posting forecasts for meatchicken.


Too late now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Even the rain stays away from that place.


Where???


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess it's time to seriously look into wiring the house and shop for generators.
> 
> The power company had been doing a good job of keeping lines cleared, now we've lost it twice in a few months.


 If I remember correctly I checked on one and it was not as expensive is one might think. I never went for it because we hardly ever lose power.

Most of the time it's a tree rat issue. My neighbor bought one the guy that installed it done a nice job, looks similar to your central air unit. Not a eye sore by any means.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where???


Somewhere but not here


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do you get up at 230 and check the weather in case you have to plow the rain?


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> If I remember correctly I checked on one and it was not as expensive is one might think. I never went for it because we hardly ever lose power.
> 
> Most of the time it's a tree rat issue. My neighbor bought one the guy that installed it done a nice job, looks similar to your central air unit. Not a eye sore by any means.


Many homes around here have them, mostly see generac and Kohler.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> If I remember correctly I checked on one and it was not as expensive is one might think. I never went for it because we hardly ever lose power.
> 
> Most of the time it's a tree rat issue. My neighbor bought one the guy that installed it done a nice job, looks similar to your central air unit. Not a eye sore by any means.


How could a generator, or AC unit be an eye sore?

https://geekologie.com/2019/07/meanwhile-in-florida-a-car-with-a-window.php


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Many homes around here have them, mostly see generac and Kohler.


Must be why Generac had to advertise jobs in the sky.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess it's time to seriously look into wiring the house and shop for generators.


I have a 20kw generac. It will power everything in my house and run the a/c units in the house and my yard shed same time no problem. Get a "smart switch" model if you get one. All you do more or less is wire the smart switch in line of your main feeders. When the switch senses power loss, it fires the generator and switches your whole panel to generator power. When it senses that the utility service is back on line, it will switch back and shut down the generator. No picking out what circuits you want or don't want backup power to like the old days.



FredG said:


> If I remember correctly I checked on one and it was not as expensive is one might think. I never went for it because we hardly ever lose power.


I have somewheres in the neighborhood of $5500 to $6000 into mine. I did everything myself except changing over the feeders. Got a sparky to handle that part as the meter socket has to be pulled to land the new feeders.


----------



## Hydromaster

I have a DeWalt DG4300 with an 8hpHonda 
With a 240/241V output. 
It’ll run the furnace ,AC ,refrigerator ,TV ,lights.

I have a cord Like u use for your RV with two male plugs . 
When the Power goes out, I click the main off, plug it in to my dryer outlet and fire it up. 

To know when the power comes back on I use the streetlight or the cheers from the neighbors.

Lol


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> I have a 20kw generac. It will power everything in my house and run the a/c units in the house and my yard shed same time no problem. Get a "smart switch" model if you get one. All you do more or less is wire the smart switch in line of your main feeders. When the switch senses power loss, it fires the generator and switches your whole panel to generator power. When it senses that the utility service is back on line, it will switch back and shut down the generator. No picking out what circuits you want or don't want backup power to like the old days.
> 
> I have somewheres in the neighborhood of $5500 to $6000 into mine. I did everything myself except changing over the feeders. Got a sparky to handle that part as the meter socket has to be pulled to land the new feeders.


 Yes I think I was quoted like $6K, I thought it was fare.


----------



## EWSplow

Sudden temperatures change. It was 95 and 90% humidity. Just got dark, windy and 20* cooler.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Sudden temperatures change. It was 95 and 90% humidity. Just got dark, windy and 20* cooler.
> View attachment 194645


Lions, tigers & bears...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Lions, tigers & bears...


Now its raining cats and dogs.

Since the meatchickens can't get decent weather forecasts...downpour heading your way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

M-Live said there was 12 inches of rain around Mason county since 5:30 am.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194647
> View attachment 194648


Looks like a BSC.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 194646
> 
> Now its raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Since the meatchickens can't get decent weather forecasts...downpour heading your way.


Ho! My!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194647
> View attachment 194648


Phile foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like a BSC.


Agreed...I'd be shaking in my flip flops if I owned some.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194647
> View attachment 194648


I see Rotation!!!!!....Any Grapple??


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed...I'd be shaking in my flip flops if I owned some.


No flip flops? I haven't worn shoes for a week. Kept my work boots in the truck, but never put them on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I see Rotation!!!!!....Any Grapple??


Yes and yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> I see Rotation!!!!!....


Are you in the center of it?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> No flip flops? I haven't worn shoes for a week. Kept my work boots in the truck, but never put them on.


I've been wearing KEEN Lord boards instead of boots since late June, real comfy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I see Rotation!!!!!....Any Grapple??


Are you in Kansas? Click your heels 3 times.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you in Kansas? Click your heels 3 times.


Only if you're wearing Ruby red heals.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Only if you're wearing Ruby red heals.


And you have to say there's no place like home 3 times.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I've been wearing KEEN Lord boards instead of boots since late June, real comfy


I climbed about 5000' at fish creek falls near steamboat in a pair of Walgreens $.99 flip flops once. Had to soak my feet in the creek for awhile after the walks back down.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 194647
> View attachment 194648


You an ryan are having a play date? That's cute.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You an ryan are having a play date? That's cute.
> View attachment 194653


He stole my picture...

Round 3


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> I have a 20kw generac. It will power everything in my house and run the a/c units in the house and my yard shed same time no problem. Get a "smart switch" model if you get one. All you do more or less is wire the smart switch in line of your main feeders. When the switch senses power loss, it fires the generator and switches your whole panel to generator power. When it senses that the utility service is back on line, it will switch back and shut down the generator. No picking out what circuits you want or don't want backup power to like the old days.
> 
> I have somewheres in the neighborhood of $5500 to $6000 into mine. I did everything myself except changing over the feeders. Got a sparky to handle that part as the meter socket has to be pulled to land the new feeders.


I have the same 1 and it does everything I need


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thundering lightning here now too. Nicenend to a muggy day....


----------



## BUFF

Showers started rolling through aboot 3pm, just enough to drop the temp in the low 70’s and knock down the dust. Which was nice since I was moving dirt with a skid later in the day.
61* now with light rain.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Low of 57° might need to turn the heat on...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Low of 57° might need to turn the heat on...


Bringing back out the lined Carharts


----------



## Mr.Markus

Only 6 more weekends till fall...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Only 6 more weekends till fall...


How many week beginnings?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Only 6 more weekends till fall...


Canadian calendar?


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Canadian calendar?


It think they use metric weeks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

*Today*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 79. North wind 7 to 10 mph.

And it's raining lightly.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> *Today*
> Mostly sunny, with a high near 79. North wind 7 to 10 mph.
> 
> And it's raining lightly.


Today is still young......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Today is still young......


Sunning now...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sunning now...


Sea..... just need to be patient...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sea..... just need to be patient...


I'm not a doctor...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not a doctor...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sunning now...


You know its Michigan and we can have 3 to 4 seasons in one day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> How many week beginnings?


In one week in six weeks fall will be beginning to appear.


----------



## NYH1

66° and raining today. Feels like April or May, not July. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Well here we go, Winter Forecast 2019-2020....


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Well here we go, Winter Forecast 2019-2020....


That's nice..… I'll wait to see what Woolly Bears have to say aboot the winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's nice..… I'll wait to see what Woolly Bears have to say aboot the winter.


Woolly bears talk???

You need to lay oof the shrooms...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Woolly bears talk???
> 
> You need to lay oof the shrooms...


HaWho...…. Are...…...Ewe...


----------



## DeVries

Gr8. We r in for an epic winter. Whatever


----------



## Hydromaster

They can’t get the forecast right for the next day or three days out but the forecast months out is spot on?


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> They can't get the forecast right for the next day or three days out but the forecast months out is spot on?


Its going to be winter. At some point there's going to be below normal temps. Any idiot can forecast that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Epic Sunrise over the wastewater treatment plant here in Detoilet this morning...It’s so cool out this morning the settling ponds are steaming


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic Sunrise over the wastewater treatment plant here in Detoilet this morning...It's so cool out this morning the settling ponds are steaming


Another Baconator???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another Baconator???


In and out burger name was already taken.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> They can't get the forecast right for the next day or three days out but the forecast months out is spot on?


Marty..?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow it feels great outside! Let’s mow some lawns today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow it feels great outside! Let's mow some lawns today!


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow it feels great outside! Let's mow some lawns today!


Sounds like someone took a happy pill.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds like someone took a happy pill.


I found out they have cinnamon mouthwash..


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I found out they have cinnamon mouthwash..


Those with teeth in Lapeer have been using it for some time....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Those with teeth in Lapeer have been using it for some time....
> View attachment 194704


Those in Lapeer don't spit it out, they swallow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sew mulch nicer than last week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yippee skippee let's go mow...


Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew mulch nicer than last week.
> 
> View attachment 194720


Just sitting in the yard enjoying the cool weather in your truck...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just sitting in the yard enjoying the cool weather in your truck...?


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yippee skippee let's go mow...
> 
> Just sitting in the yard enjoying the cool weather in your truck...?


Sobbing wondering where his life went wrong...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sobbing wondering where his life went wrong...


Giving you my phone number is where it went wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just sitting in the yard enjoying the cool weather in your truck...?


Don't you do the same thing?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yippee skippee let's go mow...
> 
> Just sitting in the yard enjoying the cool weather in your truck...?


He has a long commute.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Giving you my phone number is where it went wrong.


I do recall it was you begging for my phone number...After copious amounts of Budweiser's ....I relented


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I do recall it was you begging for my phone number...After copious amounts of Budweiser's ....I relented


I don't recall that...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


Actually I think it was the Plowlord that gave you my number...I blame him


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


I know


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Actually I think it was the Plowlord that gave you my number...I blame him


Pretty sure you're wrong...I know you're wrong about the second, third, fourth, fifth times...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure you're wrong...I know you're wrong about the second, third, fourth, fifth times...


K


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you do the same thing?


Dont we all..!? Thats why we get up earlier than everyone else..!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew mulch nicer than last week.
> 
> View attachment 194720


Is the highway your favorite too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is the highway your favorite too?


Which highway?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Sobbing wondering where his life went wrong...


Hence the Mark Chesnutt it's a little too late on his radio...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hence the Mark Chesnutt it's a little too late on his radio...?


Apparently it's "*******" crap. I'm sure being from Detoilet...the only thing that person hears is (c)rap punctuated by gunfire.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you do the same thing?


No, cuz all I see is a Hellcat and alot of vacations sitting there...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which highway?


Highway 56


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Highway 56


Never heard of it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never heard of it.


5 channels down from y2k country on 61


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> 5 channels down from y2k country on 61


You said Highway 56...now you're talking about channels???

Make up your mind already...

This Highway 56????


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it's "*******" crap. I'm sure being from Detoilet...the only thing that person hears is (c)rap punctuated by gunfire.


Apparently....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said Highway 56...now you're talking about channels???
> 
> Make up your mind already...
> 
> This Highway 56????
> 
> View attachment 194732


I was thinking Co HWY 56.....


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> 5 channels down from y2k country on 61


Hick hop....

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I was thinking Co HWY 56.....
> 
> View attachment 194734


K...that'll werk two.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> K...that'll werk two.


It does... that's on of the roads I take to get to the interstate....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It does... that's on of the roads I take to get to the interstate....


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Not really... I hate the I-25 going south....


----------



## Philbilly2

And here I thought you were in Illinernois...



Mark Oomkes said:


> You said Highway 56...now you're talking about channels???
> 
> Make up your mind already...
> 
> This Highway 56????
> 
> View attachment 194732





BUFF said:


> I was thinking Co HWY 56.....
> 
> View attachment 194734


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Not really... I hate the I-25 going south....


How about when your going north


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> And here I thought you were in Illinernois...
> 
> View attachment 194748


Now I'm totally confused as opposed to thoroughly confused.

Where is Channel 56?

Looks like its oof Highway 96???


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> How about when your going north


Once you get past Fort Collins it opens up but from FoCo south to C-Springs it's sucks to drive on from 5am-9pm


----------



## EWSplow

So I bought this little device last week to put in a bathroom, where they're complaining about the humidistat switch on their bathroom fan coming on when its not humid. Because I was curious, I left it on in my truck for a few days.


----------



## BUFF

126*...... screw that crap


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 126*...... screw that crap


Inside a parked truck. 
And some duck auctioneers leave their dogs in their cars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never been to a duck auction before.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never been to a duck auction before.


Too chicken?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never been to a duck auction before.


It's not unlike a goat rodeo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too chicken?


One is a waterfowl the other is a landfowl...duh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It's not unlike a goat rodeo.


So Friday night entertainment in South Bent...got it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So Friday night entertainment in South Bent...got it.


Nice, someone says goat and all of a sudden @LapeerLandscape is online...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice, someone says goat and all of a sudden @LapeerLandscape is online...


Kinda like sheep and Buzz...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice, someone says goat and all of a sudden @LapeerLandscape is online...


Wait, we're goat ropen tonight, where's the sign up sheet.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda like sheep and Buzz...


Wooly's is what they're called....and you point is and not the one on top of you're hat.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Wait, we're goat ropen tonight, where's the sign up sheet.


Ewe think that's fun, try mutton busting..


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Ewe think that's fun, try mutton busting..


Uhhhh boy....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uhhhh boy....


More exciting than this


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> 126*...... screw that crap


So no Europe vacation planned..?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vo...rope-heat-wave-france-uk-paris-germany-record


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> So no Europe vacation planned..?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vo...rope-heat-wave-france-uk-paris-germany-record


Nope, there's plenty in North America I haven't seen yet.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> More exciting than this


Or this


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Nope, there's plenty in North America I haven't seen yet.


The Oomkes Compound for one...It ranks right up there with Mount Rushmore ...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> The Oomkes Compound for one...It ranks right up there with Mount Rushmore ...


Mt Rushmore is aboot 5hrs away and barley worth the drive...… really doubt there's mulch more to see at the OLM compound and not worth the drive....
I was refer to what's north of the boarder and north-west of me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Mt Rushmore is aboot 5hrs away and barley worth the drive...… really doubt there's mulch more to see at the OLM compound and not worth the drive....
> I was refer to what's north of the boarder and north-west of me.


That's OK...I'm bizzie


----------



## DeVries

Come on up. We'd love to have you spend your money here buff.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like some dark clouds rolling toward meatchicken. I was hoping for a downpour. Maybe
They'll pick up some moisture over the lake.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Looks like some dark clouds rolling toward meatchicken. I was hoping for a downpour. Maybe
> They'll pick up some moisture over the lake.
> View attachment 194806


Is moisture needed over the lake?


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Come on up. We'd love to have you spend your money here buff.


I want to go tie a trip Glacier NP with a trip to Banff in too, then head west through the Kootneys and into the Ideho pan handle.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Is moisture needed over the lake?


I can tell you don't live near a large body of water. 
Water evaporates off the lake. More moisture when they get to the other side.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> I want to go tie a trip Glacier NP with a trip to Banff in too, then head west through the Kootneys and into the Ideho pan handle.


Banff is on my bucket list.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Banff is on my bucket list.


Whistler blakcomb, in the winter.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Whistler blakcomb, in the winter.


 Rode Revistoke a coupe times, they have some what's seems to be endless chutes to climb


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you go to Banff, make sure to hit Jasper while you're close. Both parks/areas are gorgeous. Some good whitewater rafting on the Kicking Horse just over in BC.


----------



## Ajlawn1

http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/loc...in-northern-michigan-in-late-july-yes-in-july


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/loc...in-northern-michigan-in-late-july-yes-in-july


I know...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/loc...in-northern-michigan-in-late-july-yes-in-july


Those Yoopers sure are odd...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...


I know you know, now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Those Yoopers sure are odd...


I didn't think Oomkes liked the Bears... Thought he was more about the Packers...


----------



## BossPlow2010

FD decided to do their open house in July this year, so just baking out in the sun...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I didn't think Oomkes liked the Bears... Thought he was more about the Packers...


That's you folks in South Bent...


----------



## EWSplow

Took the dog swimming this morning. I thought I might dive in to cool down. 
Made it ankle deep. The water temperature dropped from 60 some degrees yesterday to 40s today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/loc...in-northern-michigan-in-late-july-yes-in-july


Saw that last week on Mlive. The pile was covered in sawdust to help keep it insulated.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you go to Banff, make sure to hit Jasper while you're close. Both parks/areas are gorgeous. Some good whitewater rafting on the Kicking Horse just over in BC.


I know a couple of the natives eh..... and finger eyed folks their lead.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Took the dog swimming this morning. I thought I might dive in to cool down.
> Made it ankle deep. The water temperature dropped from 60 some degrees yesterday to 40s today.


Water was low 80's where we were, you should have come with. No dogs allowed, though......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> No dogs allowed, though......


What are you implying?


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> What are you implying?


Cue @cwren2472


----------



## BUFF

Baaaaaaaad dog


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> What are you implying?


Yes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like cold and snow this winter...

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/long-range-forecast/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like cold and snow this winter...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/long-range-forecast/


K...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like cold and snow this winter...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/long-range-forecast/


Thanks Ryan


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like cold and snow this winter...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/long-range-forecast/


That's nice..... I'll wait to see what the caterpillars have to say.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> That's nice..... I'll wait to see what the caterpillars have to say.....


Talking caterpillars?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Talking caterpillars?


There were shrooms on his dinner plate the other night...



BUFF said:


> Simple but dam good.....
> 
> View attachment 194782


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Talking caterpillars?


Ever see Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Ever see Alice in Wonderland?


Not with out eating a mushroom and Swiss burger first .


----------



## NYH1

I went to Bass Pro Shop out at Auburn this afternoon. They're the only store I know of that stocks/sells the ammo I shoot in my 308 (hopefully we'll be reloading our own soon!). On my way out there it was 92°, sunny with average humidity. On my way back it started pouring and went down to 64°. Suns out and the temp. is starting to go back up now.

If you don't like the weather in Central New Yorkistan....stick around....it'll change! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stormy in Colorado too...


----------



## Hydromaster

That’s nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> That's nice


Agreed


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stormy in Colorado too...
> 
> View attachment 194852


If the spools up the wheat fields will resemble....


----------



## Ajlawn1

We have a strange water substance falling from the sky today...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> We have a strange water substance falling from the sky today...


That's the pollution from Gary dropping down on you


----------



## BossPlow2010

I’ve been informed that it’s going to rain tomorrow night


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed that it's going to rain tomorrow night


That's nice....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed that it's going to rain tomorrow night


Sez hu?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sez hu?


You know who.


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> You know who.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> You know who.


Epic copious amounts of rain forecasted...Possibility of some Grapple mixed in..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've been informed that it's going to rain tomorrow night


Might go south


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Might go south


Or north...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> Epic copious amounts of rain forecasted...Possibility of some Grapple mixed in..


???


----------



## SHAWZER

Send some east ......


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> ???
> 
> View attachment 195124


That'll leave a mark.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey , I want one , but I dont need one .


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> Hey , I want one , but I dont need one .


I said that once, she's still here.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> I'm on my second solo cup of wine. Darn, I'm already toasted. No wonder no one will hire me.





Randall Ave said:


> I said that once, she's still here.


One -2 (full) solo cup and there it is.

( funny & sarcastic)


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> That'll leave a mark.


One Mark is enough.....


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> One Mark is enough.....


1 is too many


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> 1 is too many


One is entertaining at times...……… in small doses....


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> One -2 (full) solo cup and there it is.
> 
> ( funny & sarcastic)


Uhm, they weren't full, and had a lot of ice.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Uhm, they weren't full, and had a lot of ice.


I don't drink wine but was always under the impression it's suppose to be warm/room temp.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> I don't drink wine but was always under the impression it's suppose to be warm/room temp.


Red I guess, white I like on ice. Tho I mostly get it for the boss.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Red I guess, white I like on ice. Tho I mostly get it for the boss.


The only wine we have is for cooking with.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I don't drink wine but was always under the impression it's suppose to be warm/room temp.


Like Oomkes Foo-Foo Beer...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Like Oomkes Foo-Foo Beer...


Beer should be no warmer than 42*


----------



## Defcon 5

6” of rain in parts of northern Detoilet last night...That’s Epically Diabolical


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> 6" of rain in parts of northern Detoilet last night...That's Epically Diabolical


Not even a drop here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> 6" of rain in parts of northern Detoilet last night...That's Epically Diabolical


That would make for a nice "flushing".

Had a few drops on the Cummings, pavement was dry.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> 6" of rain in parts of northern Detoilet last night...That's Epically Diabolical


Sarcasm???


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sarcasm???


No...Auburn Hills through Sterling Heights got annihilated....


----------



## Ajlawn1

.25" a far cry from the predicted 2-3".. All went South...


----------



## Defcon 5

I got up early and checked the weather...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> .25" a far cry from the predicted 2-3".. All went South...


Same here... 4 tenths


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Same here... 4 tenths


2 fifths???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunday they were guessing 1-2" for us...I think they meant 1-2 drops.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No...Auburn Hills through Sterling Heights got annihilated....


After I read the 6" post I started watching the detroit news and they didnt say anything about it and all the roads looked dry so I thought you were joking.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> After I read the 6" post I started watching the detroit news and they didnt say anything about it and all the roads looked dry so I thought you were joking.


Last night!!!...That Fireball is really starting to effect your thought process


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Last night!!!...That Fireball is really starting to effect your thought process


Could be.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> After I read the 6" post I started watching the detroit news and they didnt say anything about it and all the roads looked dry so I thought you were joking.


You sound like his wife....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> You sound like his wife....


She doesnt trust what he says either?


----------



## EWSplow

We're getting a pretty good soaker this morning. 
We needed it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> We're getting a pretty good soaker this morning.
> We needed it.


Dry as a popcorn phart here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 195217


Looks a little over cooked....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Looks a little over cooked....


You just made @Ajlawn1 toss his shoe leather...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 195217


It's close but I'm not quite ready for chili yet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's close but I'm not quite ready for chili yet


Doesn't have to be chili...burgers, taco meat, steaks, chops.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You just made @Ajlawn1 toss his shoe leather...


Are those pieces of rubber...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turds are floating...


----------



## FredG

Ditto.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Turds are floating...


Have a good trip... :waving::waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Have a good trip... :waving::waving:


Weren't you the guy that said another guy shouldn't quit his day job?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't you the guy that said another guy shouldn't quit his day job?


Yep.... my wit is a hobby to oofset the BS and pressure of the day job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yep.... my wit is a hobby to oofset the BS and pressure of the day job.


SKW...


----------



## EWSplow

It was overcast, but now the sun came out and its raining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It was overcast, but now the sun came out and its raining.


Holy wow!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy wow!!!


No, just regular rain. Well, maybe...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> No, just regular rain. Well, maybe...


It poured here last night for a good half hour.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Still no rain here.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> It poured here last night for a good half hour.


That sounds like a let down...…


----------



## BossPlow2010

Starting to sprinkly here


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Starting to sprinkly here


Are you manning the Firehouse tonight waiting for the cat in the tree call or someone needs their patio hosed down after a social gathering??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Starting to sprinkly here


Miles of blue sky here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Kilometers of cloudy sky here .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you manning the Firehouse tonight waiting for the cat in the tree call or someone needs their patio hosed down after a social gathering??


You ever see a dead cat in a tree?

Me either, they'll come down eventually.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> You ever see a dead cat in a tree?
> 
> Me either, they'll come down eventually.


No, when I shoot them they are dead when they hit the ground.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Serious thunder boomers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> You ever see a dead cat in a tree?
> 
> Me either, they'll come down eventually.


The ramifications of calling @BossPlow2010 s FD...

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/i-found-a-dead-cat-in-a-tree.67661/


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> The ramifications of calling @BossPlow2010 s FD...
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/i-found-a-dead-cat-in-a-tree.67661/


Depending on the position of a **** in the tree they don't fall to the ground, same should go for kitty's too.Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like some Michigan H2O heading my way .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like some Michigan H2O heading my way .


Wonder what the lead content will be....


----------



## Brndnstffrd

BUFF said:


> Wonder what the lead content will be....


Maybe enough to home-fabricate a Chevy Mopar


----------



## BUFF

Brndnstffrd said:


> Maybe enough to home-fabricate a Chevy Mopar


I have seen a few of those running around Litchfield county.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Depending on the position of a **** in the tree they don't fall to the ground, same should go for kitty's too.Thumbs Up


I've seen a tree rat or 2 stuck in trees.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bow echo...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Naders???


----------



## Philbilly2

Just had us a mid day turd floater here... short lived... but enough rain to get rained out of the office for the afternoon...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Derecho???????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Just had us a mid day turd floater here... short lived... but enough rain to get rained out of the office for the afternoon...


.05"?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> .05"?


No no no... if I draw a 12" circle on the windshield of my pickup and I get more than two drops in there... it's miller time


----------



## BUFF

Miller.....


----------



## cjames808

Have some beers after those Millers.


----------



## Randall Ave

Philbilly2 said:


> No no no... if I draw a 12" circle on the windshield of my pickup and I get more than two drops in there... it's miller time


Soooo, if it looks like rain, the Hooter's gals get your seat ready???


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Miller.....


Might taste better with an orange slice.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Might taste better with an orange slice.


The orange slice would taste better without it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Naders???


Grapple??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Might taste better with an orange slice.


----------



## Ajlawn1

End of the week polar vortex...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can snow now.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can snow now.


Why???....You can't find employees.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why???....You can't find employees.....


I know...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...


Union


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Union


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can snow now.


I just sent the boys to pick up a like new used plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just sent the boys to pick up a like new used plow.


I could have built it cheaper.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I could have built it cheaper.


But its a blizzard.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> But its a blizzard.


So it was free...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So it was free...?


They paid me to take it...


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> Soooo, if it looks like rain, the Hooter's gals get your seat ready???


Almost had to fight for a seat yesterday at the watering hole.

The barmaid was wearing her sunglasses commenting on how bright the bar was with all the hi-visibility shirts bellied up.:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> End of the week polar vortex...?


https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/08/a-true-taste-of-fall-coming-for-3-days-this-week.html


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/08/a-true-taste-of-fall-coming-for-3-days-this-week.html


After two daze of mid upper 90's it's a cool 65* and overcast.


----------



## NYH1

It's a blusterious 70° and raining today. They're claiming it's supposed to get up to 80° and stop raining latter.

NYH1.


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> Almost had to fight for a seat yesterday at the watering hole.
> 
> The barmaid was wearing her sunglasses commenting on how bright the bar was with all the hi-visibility shirts bellied up.:laugh:


Her sunglasses probably felt like a shield to protect her from all the creeps.


----------



## Defcon 5

A bit of a fall feel in the air this morning....It can stop now!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> A bit of a fall feel in the air this morning....It can stop now!!!


If you say so... It's almost 70°


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> If you say so... It's almost 70°


I did say so....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a beautiful autumnal morning...


----------



## Hydromaster

57F this am


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a beautiful autumnal morning...


If you say so...It's almost 70


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If you say so...It's almost 70


Where???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


Woodtick Indiana I'm hearing ...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Woodtick Indiana I'm hearing ...


We know...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> We know...


Who's we....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Who's we....


Aj and Pete...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Heard on Facebook that woodhaven is have ewectricity issues...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Who's we....


Who...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Aj and Pete...


Petey's not here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Petey's not here...


He's there???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's there???


I'm sure you fellas have a lot to chat aboot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I'm sure you fellas have a lot to chat aboot


Sure...depends on how you define "chatting".


----------



## NYH1

It's in the upper 70's with fairly low humidity today. Not bad at all. 

Supposed to be even cooler with lower humidity tomorrow, hopefully with not much wind. I'm going try a new rifle range. :gunsfiring: 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just a blazing 79° Fall day here... Pool is down to 84° very difficult to get all the way in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just a blazing 79° Fall day here... Pool is down to 84° very difficult to get all the way in...


Shoe leather meat...hot tub temps in your pool...you really are a Pete kinda fella, aren't you?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just a blazing 79° Fall day here... Pool is down to 84° very difficult to get all the way in...


When the Berry's hit the water it takes your breath away for a moment??


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just a blazing 79° Fall day here... Pool is down to 84° very difficult to get all the way in...


Try swimming in a lake at 9200' that's fed by snow melt about 1500' higher. The water along the shore is in the mid 60's till it's aboot 4" deep the drops into the 50's.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Try swimming in a lake at 9200' that's fed by snow melt about 1500' higher. The water along the shore is in the mid 60's till it's aboot 4" deep the drops into the 50's.


That would be ok since everything would be numb anyway...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> That would be ok since everything would be numb anyway...


And air temp in the mid 70's


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Try swimming in a lake at 9200' that's fed by snow melt about 1500' higher. The water along the shore is in the mid 60's till it's aboot 4" deep the drops into the 50's.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 195343


I'll "teach ewe"....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice crisp Autumn morning at 55°...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice crisp Autumn morning at 55°...


My son and his family are in the middle to western U.P. for family gathering on the DIL side. A frost warning for last night and all the boys are suppose to be sleeping in a tent...:laugh: Its good for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice crisp Autumn morning at 55°...


51° by my slice of "heaven".


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> My son and his family are in the middle to western U.P. for family gathering on the DIL side. A frost warning for last night and all the boys are suppose to be sleeping in a tent...:laugh: Its good for them.


In a tent and cold is far better then a hot muggy night trying to sleep in one...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> My son and his family are in the middle to western U.P. for family gathering on the DIL side. A frost warning for last night and all the boys are suppose to be sleeping in a tent...:laugh: Its good for them.


Eating before bed
Put boiling water in a water bottle and throw it in the sleeping bag works as a great Heater


Ajlawn1 said:


> In a tent and cold is far better then a hot muggy night trying to sleep in one...


What he said


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A wonderful 48° this morning. 

I wonder if Todd is enjoying the steaming settling ponds in Detoilet.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> A wonderful 48° this morning.
> 
> I wonder if Todd is enjoying the steaming settling ponds in Detoilet.


It's 70 here with a 34% dew point


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's 70 here with a 34% dew point


Understood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.foxnews.com/us/farmers-almanac-winter-snow-cold-frigid-temperatures

"And for those who live northeast of the Texas Panhandle to the western Great Lakes, watch out for what could prove to be a memorable storm producing hefty snows for the Great Plains during the third week of January," the publication notes.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/farmers-almanac-winter-snow-cold-frigid-temperatures
> 
> "And for those who live northeast of the Texas Panhandle to the western Great Lakes, watch out for what could prove to be a memorable storm producing hefty snows for the Great Plains during the third week of January," the publication notes.


Can't dispute FOX News....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Can't dispute FOX News....


Nor the farmer's Almanac.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Nor the farmer's Almanac.


Nor Ryan


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/farmers-almanac-winter-snow-cold-frigid-temperatures
> 
> "And for those who live northeast of the Texas Panhandle to the western Great Lakes, watch out for what could prove to be a memorable storm producing hefty snows for the Great Plains during the third week of January," the publication notes.


It can stop now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Nor Ryan


Careful...at the next outing from the group home, Ryan and Dandy Andy will talk trash about you. (and me)


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Careful...at the next outing from the group home, Ryan and Dandy Andy will talk trash about you. (and me)


Going to need more than one outing for that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going to need more than one outing for that.


Sorry, forgot how slow you think.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry, forgot how slow you think.


That's not a very nice thing to say....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say....


K


----------



## BossPlow2010

Zing...

Haha:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


Butt the truth hurts more often than not....


----------



## BUFF

White stuff...

https://www.9news.com/article/weath...basin/73-54866f7e-d068-4f93-9e9e-60a81dd6fde6


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/farmers-almanac-winter-snow-cold-frigid-temperatures
> 
> "And for those who live northeast of the Texas Panhandle to the western Great Lakes, watch out for what could prove to be a memorable storm producing hefty snows for the Great Plains during the third week of January," the publication notes.


File post for local station
https://www.9news.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> File post for local station
> https://www.9news.com/


I didn't know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> White stuff...
> 
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...basin/73-54866f7e-d068-4f93-9e9e-60a81dd6fde6


Oh hail...I was strapping my skis on.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh hail...I was strapping my skis on.


From today
Might be a little rough skiing still


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> From today
> Might be a little rough skiing still
> View attachment 195455


Darn close to grapple...maybe we need a final determination by Defcon.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darn close to grapple...maybe we need a final determination by Defcon.


Is a hard round pellet that is mostely transparent....
Ok
Send it to the judges .

Is it a Weather phenomenon or an attachment for a piece of machinery


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

8° rise in temps, 10° drop in dewpoint. Nice day.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darn close to grapple...maybe we need a final determination by Defcon.


Pretty sure he's bizzie


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Pretty sure he's bizzie


Hez knot...catastar broke down again. Apparently he has the appropriate CDL and restrictions to pull his bulk haulers with a Cat 930.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can snow now.


Better purchase them two used ventracs first..LOL


----------



## extremepusher

One of crews was complaining this morning because there heat in there 2004 truck wasn't working..... Told them Its August, u don't need heat. Go cut grass and make your own heat by working...


----------



## m_ice

extremepusher said:


> One of crews was complaining this morning because there heat in there 2004 truck wasn't working..... Told them Its August, u don't need heat. Go cut grass and make your own heat by working...


The heat is in the tools


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> One of crews was complaining this morning because there heat in there 2004 truck wasn't working..... Told them Its August, u don't need heat. Go cut grass and make your own heat by working...


Heat???

This morning?????????


----------



## m_ice

extremepusher said:


> One of crews was complaining this morning because there heat in there 2004 truck wasn't working..... Told them Its August, u don't need heat. Go cut grass and make your own heat by working...


I'd pee test them...heroin addicts are always cold


----------



## Hydromaster

m_ice said:


> I'd pee test them...heroin addicts are always cold


Maybe he just needs a week off


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Maybe he just needs a week off


With pay of course.


----------



## BUFF

Like the looks of this


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Like the looks of this
> View attachment 195467


Are you driving a Catastar?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you driving a Catastar?


NGR.... Blue Orvil


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you driving a Catastar?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 195468


Finally in a truck that works...unfortunately the driver doesn't.

BTW, do you have a CDL-A, B, C or BW?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally in a truck that works...unfortunately the driver doesn't.
> 
> BTW, do you have a CDL-A, B, C or BW?


Isn't there a SKW endorsement too?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 195468


What's with the cloudy semi transparent stuff on the logo, Banananannana shake?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 195468


379 extenda hood...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Isn't there a SKW endorsement too?


SKWBE


----------



## Hydromaster

The _Almanac _predicts "a repeat of last winter's record-breaking extremes," including heavy snow and freezing temperatures.
While the first publication focused on the cold temperatures anticipated this winter, the _Old Farmer's Almanac_ predicts that excessive snowfall will be the most noteworthy part of the season.

Hugh, 
I thought the winner out east was rather warm and it rained.
It was lackluster at best.

Snowfall was rather average to
 a little below but it did drag out into the spring littl snowfall was rather average to a little below but it did drag out into the spring.
Jmo


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 195469


I like the "Icky" part. Must be like Polar Vortex and Ring of Fire.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I like the "Icky" part. Must be like Polar Vortex and Ring of Fire.


I think icky is a technical term but I'm gonna have to look it up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> I think icky is a technical term but I'm gonna have to look it up


It comes right after "grapple".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 195469


That guy from Hawaii should quit looking for plow, they dont show any snow for there this year.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> 379 extenda hood...?


Yes...With a Cummings N14 in it...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> What's with the cloudy semi transparent stuff on the logo, Banananannana shake?


Beer


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> Beer


 that's alcohol abuse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


It matches the banner nicely.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heat???
> 
> This morning?????????


Yes and the day before.


----------



## Hydromaster

It's raining


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 195496
> It's raining


File rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> File rain...


LMAO...I kinda thought it looked familiar too\to\two\2.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> LMAO...I kinda thought it looked familiar too\to\two\2.


It's all about paying attention to the details...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's all about paying attention to the details...


Understood...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I don't think we're going to hit 85 today like was forecasted...


----------



## EWSplow

Windy here. Gusts over 30.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Windy here. Gusts over 30.


That's just a stiff breeze...…. Windy starts at 40mph, hang on to your crap starts at 65mph, your crap in gone starts at 100mph.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That's just a stiff breeze...…. Windy starts at 40mph, hang on to your crap starts at 65mph, your crap in gone starts at 100mph.


Wind doesn't effect him... He can outrun it...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wind doesn't effect him... He can outrun it...


Zactly.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> That's just a stiff breeze...…. Windy starts at 40mph, hang on to your crap starts at 65mph, your crap in gone starts at 100mph.


I've sailed in breeze over 50. That's when its more work than fun.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I've sailed in breeze over 50. That's when its more work than fun.


Aren't you more "along for the ride" at that point?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Aren't you more "along for the ride" at that point?


Yes, and white knuckles. Although sometimes you're trying to take down shredded sails and hoping the rig doesn't come down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ouch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ouch...


Chip a tooth on your shoe leather quiche?

I've got a beautiful 46° here at the bunker.


----------



## EWSplow

Drops falling from the sky. 
I'm thinking its coming from the south.


----------



## BUFF

Snow porn from the Beartooth


----------



## BossPlow2010

Nice morning


----------



## SHAWZER

Heading to the gas station ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Heading to the gas station ?


Yes, trying to get there before Todd takes all the sandwiches...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Nice morning
> View attachment 195735


So at 4:30 am are you just heading home or just heading out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mid week 90's??? Don't pack those jorts and Speedos away just yet...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So at 4:30 am are you just heading home or just heading out.


Headed home from Fairview.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Headed home from Fairview.


Just a QuickTrip...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just a QuickTrip...?


Ran out of Heineken.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes, trying to get there before Todd takes all the sandwiches...


I had some questionable ground beef in the fridge I made into burgers the other night...Hands down beat the expired gas station sandwiches in speed and ferocity of the evacuation process....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just a QuickTrip...?


I'd reference another convenience store, but there would be too many neverminds and skw's following it


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> I had some questionable ground beef in the fridge I made into burgers the other night...Hands down beat the expired gas station sandwiches in speed and ferocity of the evacuation process....


 Going in for a colonoscopy on Monday ?


----------



## Defcon 5

Hydromaster said:


> Going in for a colonoscopy on Monday ?


No...Had that joy a few weeks ago...I do know now what to use instead of that liquid they give you to clean house


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I do know now what to use instead of that liquid they give you to clean house


You figured out how to plumb in your autolube off your truck and bulkers...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You figured out how to plumb in your autolube off your truck and bulkers...?


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

Anyone missing a skid steer and dump trailer.
Been sitting here for about a week or so, no plate.
Brand new chains though...


----------



## Mike_PS

isn't this thread supposed to be somewhat about weather? I believe so, especially since these other shoot the breeze and what's on your mind threads in off topic already, lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Anyone missing a skid steer and dump trailer.
> Been sitting here for about a week or so, no plate.
> Brand new chains though...
> View attachment 195749
> View attachment 195750


Maybe their truck threw a driveshaft...

Its cloudy and 17°C here in Erin.


----------



## BUFF

Town Pump?










As you can see it's cloudy and crusty oot



BossPlow2010 said:


> I'd reference another convenience store, but there would be too many neverminds and skw's following it


----------



## Randall Ave

Michael J. Donovan said:


> isn't this thread supposed to be somewhat about weather? I believe so, especially since these other shoot the breeze and what's on your mind threads in off topic already, lol


Well it's a nice day in Jersey today, except for one rain cloud right over head. Oh, married 29 years today, and she hasn't killed me yet. Tho I think the idea has crossed her mind.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Well it's a nice day in Jersey today, except for one rain cloud right over head. Oh, married 29 years today, and she hasn't killed me yet. Tho I think the idea has crossed her mind.


As long as you're still a source of income and don't give her mulch grief she'll keep you around.... 
Partly cloudy, mid 60's at Black Tooth Brewery in Sheridan Wyo


----------



## Hydromaster

I encountered 57°F & cloudy skies on my way to the brewery this afternoon And I’ll drive shafts are intact and accounted for


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Town Pump?
> 
> View attachment 195751
> 
> 
> As you can see it's cloudy and crusty oot


cloudy here 2,
They always talk about putting another roundabout on fantasy island, it's actually good entertainment on facebook


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> Well it's a nice day in Jersey today, except for one rain cloud right over head. Oh, married 29 years today, and she hasn't killed me yet. Tho I think the idea has crossed her mind.


26th on the 11th...shes off to India on the 14th. She went there last fall so she mustve picked up a boyfriend.


----------



## BUFF

Been wondering around northern Wyo and southern Mt reaching 10-11k and fall is here....
Quakeys and willows are turning colors and meadow grass heads are browning up.


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> cloudy here 2,
> They always talk about putting another roundabout on fantasy island, it's actually good entertainment on facebook


The round about was the only option

There isn't a single stop light or traffic control light in carbon county

Ps it's 50°f


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s sprinkling and 57 in Detoilet this morning...


----------



## SHAWZER

5c or 41f here . Sun just came out .


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 195762


Now you're bragging...cloudy and 55° at the bunker.


----------



## Defcon 5

Gonna be 87 today...Is this what they call Indian summer??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Gonna be 87 today...Is this what they call Indian summer??


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> Gonna be 87 today...Is this what they call Indian summer??


You could probably ask the guys at the gas station where you get your egg salad sandwiches.


----------



## EWSplow

It rained here. Thunder, lightning and rain moving toward meatchicken.


----------



## Hydromaster

46°


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Gonna be 87 today...Is this what they call Indian summer??


It's the "Non SE Michigan weather thread"
Quit taking it off topic buddy...


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like some weather rolling through again. 
I'm forecasting rain for ludington.

Stock up on Chinese food.


----------



## NYH1

The last few weeks the temps have been mostly fall like. Highs in the upper 60's, low 70's during the day and 50's at night.

Back to jorks weather....80's and humid.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> The last few weeks the temps have been mostly fall like. Highs in the upper 60's, low 70's during the day and 50's at night.
> 
> Back to jorks weather....80's and humid.
> 
> NYH1.


What the hell are jorks...?


----------



## Hydromaster

jorks
https://www.definitions.net/definition/Jorks


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> jorks
> https://www.definitions.net/definition/Jorks


That's extremely helpful...


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> The last few weeks the temps have been mostly fall like. Highs in the upper 60's, low 70's during the day and 50's at night.
> 
> Back to jorks weather....80's and humid.
> 
> NYH1.


It's 89 here, jorts going on, and its back to work. Who am I kidding, I'm outside with the mutt.


----------



## NYH1

They're saying a high of 66° tomorrow, which prolly makes it a _non-jorks_ day. Then mid 70's Friday and the weekend.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> That's extremely helpful...


That's what I do, help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere....tornado sireeens, lightninginging, rain, thunder...what to do???


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....tornado sireeens, lightninginging, rain, thunder...what to do???


That band looked nasty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> That band looked nasty.


I'm dead.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm dead.


Lol. Looks like it's about 40min away from me. I'll let you know if I die too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Lol. Looks like it's about 40min away from me. I'll let you know if I die too.


I couldn't use the same language Ryan used...when he warned me AFTER it was past.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....tornado sireeens, lightninginging, rain, thunder...what to do???


Thought i saw you on the news...


----------



## EWSplow

Crazy rain here. Had to stop at a commercial building on my way home. Foundation leaks. The gutters can't contain the amount of water coming from the roof. 
Rivers running down the sidewalks. 
Stock up on Chinese food.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....tornado sireeens, lightninginging, rain, thunder...what to do???


We had some water spouts earlier, around 4:45.
Hunker in your bunker.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....tornado sireeens, lightninginging, rain, thunder...what to do???


Run outside with your camera.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Run outside with your camera.


I took cover...watched the storm from my garage.

Supposedly a couple touchdowns.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I took cover...watched the storm from my garage.
> 
> Supposedly a couple touchdowns.


Wrong thread. There's an NFL thread on this forum somewhere.


----------



## BossPlow2010

They did the Nader sirens here a couple years back.
The protocol here is a chief can ask for it to be done, weather it’s a fire or police chief.
Well it was like 1030 at night and the fire chief was out of town, and we were getting some storms, but not tornados. So the ass. Fire chief calls up and requests to have the sirens go off.
Must’ve gotten like 20-30 calls (some 911) asking why the sirens were going, and a call from the police chief asking as well. 

I thought it was a bit much, but I know someone people need to show everyone they have authority


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> They did the Nader sirens here a couple years back.
> The protocol here is a chief can ask for it to be done, weather it's a fire or police chief.
> Well it was like 1030 at night and the fire chief was out of town, and we were getting some storms, but not tornados. So the ass. Fire chief calls up and requests to have the sirens go off.
> Must've gotten like 20-30 calls (some 911) asking why the sirens were going, and a call from the police chief asking as well.
> 
> I thought it was a bit much, but I know someone people need to show everyone they have authority


Oomkes is the Fire Chief on Fantasy Island??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> They did the Nader sirens here a couple years back.
> The protocol here is a chief can ask for it to be done, weather it's a fire or police chief.
> Well it was like 1030 at night and the fire chief was out of town, and we were getting some storms, but not tornados. So the ass. Fire chief calls up and requests to have the sirens go off.
> Must've gotten like 20-30 calls (some 911) asking why the sirens were going, and a call from the police chief asking as well.
> 
> I thought it was a bit much, but I know someone people need to show everyone they have authority


Strange, NWS calls it here. Only they can issue a nader warning, and they notify dispatch who sets them oof.


----------



## Freshwater

Well I made it. Pretty epic, I took some harrowing video.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Strange, NWS calls it here. Only they can issue a nader warning, and they notify dispatch who sets them oof.


Now here you are on plowsite when you could be down at the golf course with bourbon boy roasting marshmallows. Sheesh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Now here you are on plowsite when you could be down at the golf course with bourbon boy roasting marshmallows. Sheesh...


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...


#metoo


----------



## EWSplow

I got an error message on NWS website when trying to look up the forecast and radar, but they had no problem waking me at 1:04am with a possible flooding alert.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I got an error message on NWS website when trying to look up the forecast and radar, but they had no problem waking me at 1:04am with a possible flooding alert.


Their site wasn't working during our epic storm Wednesday night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Their site wasn't working during our epic storm Wednesday night.


Oh my, what did you do...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my, what did you do...?


Punt...

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my, what did you do...?


Time to consult the weather rock.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my, what did you do...?


The site was probably working fine they had just put him in timeout for while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Allegedly a high of 82° today..it's a beautiful 64° and sunny.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Allegedly a high of 82° today..it's a beautiful 64° and sunny.


Only 74% humidity here. Better turn the humidifier on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Only 74% humidity here. Better turn the humidifier on.


57% dewpoint here...


----------



## BUFF

Nice mid September day oot west...


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow @ 6thousand feet


----------



## EWSplow

A little drizzle here this morning. 
Could be some showers this afternoon and tonight. 
Lots of outdoor activities planned, so it could get interesting. 
Race starting at noon and a street festival in our neighborhood later.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196083
> Snow @ 6thousand feet


Do they take the chairs off of lifts still or do they leave them on all summer?


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do they take the chairs off of lifts still or do they leave them on all summer?


Options you can do a percentage of chairs each year or all of them every so many years.
They take them off the line so the grips can be tested for cracks.
This can be a time-consuming chore on a fixed
grip lift.

A detachable makes this much easier as you can just run the chairs off to the storage rail/hanger then do your grip work then.
Detachable grips have a lot more moving parts or wear parts that may need service more often.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Options you can do a percentage of chairs each year or all of them every so many years.
> They take them off the line so the grips can be tested for cracks.
> This can be a time-consuming chore on a fixed
> grip lift.
> 
> A detachable makes this much easier as you can just run the chairs off to the storage rail/hanger then do your grip work then.
> Detachable grips have a lot more moving parts or wear parts that may need service more often.


The detachable grips seem to ride much nicer and run a lot quicker too


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> The detachable grips seem to ride much nicer and run a lot quicker too


The grip itself is longer and the shive wheels , the quality of urethane has improved.

The only thing that would be smoother is the old riblet style, it's called a clip that goes into the cable, not around.


----------



## EWSplow

It got a little breezy on the lake today. 38 knot gusts. Then it rained.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> It got a little breezy on the lake today. 38 knot gusts. Then it rained.


If they weren't gusts? What were they?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It got a little breezy on the lake today. 38 knot gusts. Then it rained.


Well...Michigan was blown away too...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...Michigan was blown away too...


I won't comment yet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I won't comment yet...


Are you chicken?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you chicken?


No.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 196084


At least there were plenty of commercials...


----------



## Hydromaster

View attachment 196123


And so it begins...


----------



## BossPlow2010

So opening day of bow season (Michigan) is next Tuesday, the forecast says it’s going to be 83° that doesn’t sound like fun


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> So opening day of bow season (Michigan) is next Tuesday, the forecast says it's going to be 83° that doesn't sound like fun


Where?


----------



## DeVries

Too warm for camo, might have to go commando


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> So opening day of bow season (Michigan) is next Tuesday, the forecast says it's going to be 83° that doesn't sound like fun


The big ones usually come after Christmas here. There's a reason they make it through rut year after year.


----------



## m_ice

DeVries said:


> Too warm for camo, might have to go commando


...Nevermind


----------



## Hydromaster

DeVries said:


> Too warm for camo, might have to go commando


Tmi


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> The big ones usually come after Christmas here. There's a reason they make it through rut year after year.


The latest I've gone was thanksgiving morning and that was last year, it was -6° I was cold even with my little buddy Heater.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> ...Nevermind





Hydromaster said:


> Tmi


What's your guys problemo...?


----------



## Hydromaster

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Billings MT
616 AM MDT Fri Sep 27 2019

Absaroka/Beartooth Mountains-
Including the locations of Cooke City
616 AM MDT Fri Sep 27 2019

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING
THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON...

* WHAT...Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of 10 to
20 inches possible.

* WHERE...Absaroka/Beartooth Mountains.

* WHEN...From Saturday morning through Monday afternoon. The
heaviest snow will likely occur Saturday night through Sunday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196190
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> National Weather Service Billings MT
> 616 AM MDT Fri Sep 27 2019
> 
> Absaroka/Beartooth Mountains-
> Including the locations of Cooke City
> 616 AM MDT Fri Sep 27 2019
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY MORNING
> THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON...
> 
> * WHAT...Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of 10 to
> 20 inches possible.
> 
> * WHERE...Absaroka/Beartooth Mountains.
> 
> * WHEN...From Saturday morning through Monday afternoon. The
> heaviest snow will likely occur Saturday night through Sunday.


Hopefully you know someone with a Walter to clear that much snow...


----------



## Hydromaster

I'll watch it from the brewery..contracts don't start until November...lowred:

I think a few hunters are going to have issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a deluge!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a deluge!!!


We call them wagon pipes here, or deck gun...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> We call them wagon pipes here, or deck gun...


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do the wagon pipes get pulled by horses?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a deluge!!!


I think we've already addressed this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think we've already addressed this...


I don't recall that...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


I know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know...


Do you?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow.
> 
> View attachment 196205


Holy wow!!!

I have aboot 2" in my rain gauge...they dropped the totals for us to 3/4-1". Surprisingly, they were wrong.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow.
> 
> View attachment 196205


That's a lot of rain in South Bent ...Atleast the Woodticks can stand in the front yard and shower now


----------



## m_ice

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a lot of rain in South Bent ...Atleast the Woodticks can stand in the front yard and shower now


Is that like a luxury bird bath?


----------



## Hydromaster

I took pic lessons from buff







Starting to snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> I took pic lessons from buff
> View attachment 196229
> Starting to snow


Where???


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


There


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Foot of the Beartooth, red lodge mt


----------



## Ajlawn1

And, it's raining again...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> And, it's raining again...


Where?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## m_ice

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196233


I heard on the radio some places in Montana could get 4' of snow??? That's kinda hard to believe in September.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Where?


Yes.


----------



## Hydromaster

Hopefully that stays up north. 
Tonight forecast is for 3”-4” for us 

It will be a mess as the leaves are still on the trees


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196233


Somebody needs to deploy their tow mirrors...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebody needs to deploy their tow mirrors...


I flip them down as soon as I unhook.
I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> I heard on the radio some places in Montana could get 4' of snow??? That's kinda hard to believe in September.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/montana-winter-storm-snow-several-feet-emergency

Too bad our old "buddy" lives in NY...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And, it's raining again...


Still raining...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still raining...


We're on our 2nd round. 
I thought it would go north of you. 
Sailed today, but stayed inside the break wall. It looked like the lake Express went out and turned around and came back. Big waves on this side of the lake.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still raining...


Where??


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> Where??


Outside


----------



## NYH1

A pleasant 66* and sunny here today.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

56° and raining....pretty mulch the entire day.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> 56° and raining....pretty mulch the entire day.


Maybe it can be like last fall where it rained everyday and coMe winter time we can get freezing rain events again, I just love freezing rain events, they're my favorite...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe it can be like last fall where it rained everyday and coMe winter time we can get freezing rain events again, I just love freezing rain events, they're my favorite...


Are you ready to hear him ***** about the leaves frozen to the ground and old ladies wanting to know why its snowing and he's not there doing her leaves?


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Are you ready to hear him ***** about the leaves frozen to the ground and old ladies wanting to know why its snowing and he's not there doing her leaves?


What's the difference... Now it will be about tire tread marks he left in the lawn instead they're calling about...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe it can be like last fall where it rained everyday and coMe winter time we can get freezing rain events again, I just love freezing rain events, they're my favorite...


If you say so...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Yes


----------



## Turf Z

Can't believe it'll be 20+ degrees warmer tomorrow, can it just be fall and be rainy and miserable every day?


----------



## Hydromaster

20°
Warmer sounds good to me


----------



## m_ice

I thought you used Canadian° in Montana?


----------



## BUFF

Nice sunny, dry 62* early fall day


----------



## m_ice

89° and humid here


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> 89° and humid here


Bummer


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Summer


Fixed that for you


----------



## NYH1

59* and gloomy here. Calling for rain pretty much everyday this week. Hopefully they're wrong.

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

Gonna be 85 today with a 98.4% Dew Point...Not a good day to wear lined Carharts


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Gonna be 85 today with a 98.4% Dew Point...Not a good day to wear lined Carharts


There's a guy somewhere in Indiana who will be feeling a nice breeze on his new grandstand...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's a guy somewhere in Indiana who will be feeling a nice breeze on his new grandstand...


Are you purposely trying to hurt Marks "buddy"?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you purposely trying to hurt Marks "buddy"?


I thought he didn't want it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I thought he didn't want it


That was my understanding...at least you posted the PG version.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was my understanding...at least you posted the PG version.


PG version??....He didn't include the Steaming pile comment??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> PG version??....He didn't include the Steaming pile comment??


That was the PG-13 part.


----------



## BUFF

50* and light drizzle, wish is was raining hard so I could drive around and loosen up the couple hundred pounds of mud under my pickup I acquired overt he weekend.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> 50* and light drizzle, wish is was raining hard so I could drive around and loosen up the couple hundred pounds of mud under my pickup I acquired overt he weekend.


Thanks for bringing the thread back on topic from Day of Our Lives...

It's already hot...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thanks for bringing the thread back on topic from Day of Our Lives...
> 
> It's already hot...


Here to help to keep things on point.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Here to help to keep things on point.Thumbs Up


That'll be the day.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thanks for bringing the thread back on topic from Day of Our Lives...
> 
> It's already hot...


Is it hot in South Bent already due to the fallout coming from Gary?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it hot in South Bent already due to the fallout coming from Gary?


Gary who?

It's even stickier...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Gary who?


Pete's "Hubby"?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196280


Are you golfing today?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Gary who?
> 
> It's even stickier...


What?


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you golfing today?


The brewery es next to the back 9.


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> The brewery es next to the back 9.


I go straight to the 19th hole! 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

So much for it raining everyday this week. It's 84* and not a cloud in the sky.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now!


----------



## EWSplow

Epic amount of rain falling here, but I see a hole in the clouds.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now!
> 
> View attachment 196293


It hasnt even started yet.


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> I go straight to the 19th hole!
> 
> NYH1.


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now!
> 
> View attachment 196293


Hooking up spreaders now...Ordering copious amounts of spinners


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Hooking up spreaders now...Ordering copious amounts of spinners


It was slow here yesterday so we got a back up spreader on and ready. Put a new bearing on one end and greased it up.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was slow here yesterday so we got a back up spreader on and ready. Put a new bearing on one end and greased it up.


Are you doing a Christmas party again this year?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you doing a Christmas party again this year?


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> Hooking up spreaders now...Ordering copious amounts of spinners





LapeerLandscape said:


> It was slow here yesterday so we got a back up spreader on and ready. Put a new bearing on one end and greased it up.


Were is your license plate located?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you doing a Christmas party again this year?


Shouldn't it be called a winter festivity gathering so not to offend anyone....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Shouldn't it be called a winter festivity gathering so not to offend anyone....


Festivus?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Festivus?


Beeing in LaPeeratucky it should be called "Festus"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I call it an after christmas party.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I call it an after christmas party.


Isn't it before Christmas though?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Shouldn't it be called a winter festivity gathering so not to offend anyone....


So a aluminum pole?
"Festiviis for the rest of us."


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Isn't it before Christmas though?


No its been after christmas. Too much going on for everyone before.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Festivus?


 So....b

U beat me to et


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> No its been after christmas. Too much going on for everyone before.


Nope, festivus is December 23rd. I checked.


----------



## EWSplow

I missed the evening news, but there was a pretty good light show north and I got a flash flood warning on my phone. 
Someone 40 miles north might be busy removing water from an underground parking garage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I missed the evening news, but there was a pretty good light show north and I got a flash flood warning on my phone.
> Someone 40 miles north might be busy removing water from an underground parking garage.


Who???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


Who's on first...I was talking about a guy one county north.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Who's on first...I was talking about a guy one county north.


North of who?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> North of who?


No


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I missed the evening news, but there was a pretty good light show north and I got a flash flood warning on my phone.
> Someone 40 miles north might be busy removing water from an underground parking garage.


Looks like you're about to be blow into the lake by a Nader


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like you're about to be blow into the lake by a Nader
> View attachment 196306


Been watching special coverage of the tornado warnings west of us. Apparently not enough rotation for a tornado.
I'm close to the lake, where the air is more stable.
It has been raining pretty good for half an hour or so. The storm is moving east at 45 MPH. Should be hitting GR in minutes.

Edit. Stepped out on the front porch to check it out. 
Blowing pretty good from the north. The temp dropped about 25* from today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Had a pretty good storm blow through about a 1am, lots of thunder, lightening and more rain. Lightening hit transformer just around the corner and theres a few people without power.


----------



## Philbilly2

We got about 5” of rain in a few hours Friday night. First time that my phone going off for “flash flood” was real.

Got a call about 9pm from one of my guys grabbing a trailer at my shop.

Train tressel that crosses the creek down stream behind my shop plugged up the creek with debris. Water came up and backed up around my building.

Figured out the issue and knocked a hole in the levy as the water was reaching the doors...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining again/still. 

Apparently it rained heavily overnight as my pond is overflowing again. 

59°...feels like October.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining again/still.
> 
> Apparently it rained heavily overnight as my pond is overflowing again.
> 
> 59°...feels like October.


I told you it was coming your way. 
Busy looking at foundation leaks this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I told you it was coming your way.
> Busy looking at foundation leaks this morning.


I don't recall that...


----------



## EWSplow

5 posts back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 5 posts back.


Back of what?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Back of what?


Back of the head...… same place the warden whacks you when you're being "difficult"......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Back of the head...… same place the warden whacks you when you're being "difficult"......


I'm never difficult...axe Todd.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm never difficult...axe Todd.


Don't need to interrupt Todd since he's very bizze…
Just had to read the post in Matt's rant thread to see you're difficult and make a game of it...... 









Guess ewer not bizzie…..:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Just had to read the post in Matt's rant thread to see you're difficult and make a game of it......


A game of what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....


Yesterday's news...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yesterday's news...


But it's today...


----------



## NYH1

So here's the highs/lows the rest of the week. 

Today; 63*/45* rain. Thurs; 54*/45* rain. Fri; 52*/34* rain. Sat; 61*/48* might not rain. Sun; 68*/52* rain.

Lets see how wrong that'll be.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> But it's today...


What is?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What is?


Yes


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> So here's the highs/lows the rest of the week.
> 
> Today; 63*/45* rain. Thurs; 54*/45* rain. Fri; 52*/34* rain. Sat; 61*/48* might not rain. Sun; 68*/52* rain.
> 
> Lets see how wrong that'll be.
> 
> NYH1.


Eye feal your pain...…. :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....


Looks balmy. It was 26°f this morning


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 87 here, I gotts no fancy mapps tho.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It's 87 here, I gotts no fancy mapps tho.


I use the WeatherUnderGround on the dot com, no hipster apps stuff for this guy....


----------



## Randall Ave

Squirrels are packen heavy, been seeing lots of woolly caterpillars. Even put a starter on one today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still raining...neighbor across the street said over 14" in the past 2 weeks. 

They're having issues chopping silage believe it or not.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I missed the evening news, but there was a pretty good light show north and I got a flash flood warning on my phone.
> Someone 40 miles north might be busy removing water from an underground parking garage.


Nah, that was my brother's baby, not mine, I was merely a spectator. I think they are in the clear now anyways. Before, the catch basins in the upper parking lot tied into the lower catch basin, at the bottom of the ramp, and then went into a basin in the middle of the parking garage, only to be pumped to the storm sewer vis 2 - 2" pumps............:hammerhead:

It only took 20+ years and 2 major floods for someone to finally realize that the upper parking lot could gravity drain into the storm sewer, which this finally connected to a month or so ago.


----------



## jomama45

Philbilly2 said:


> We got about 5" of rain in a few hours Friday night. First time that my phone going off for "flash flood" was real.
> 
> Got a call about 9pm from one of my guys grabbing a trailer at my shop.
> 
> Train tressel that crosses the creek down stream behind my shop plugged up the creek with debris. Water came up and backed up around my building.
> 
> Figured out the issue and knocked a hole in the levy as the water was reaching the doors...


It's too bad you're not more "anti-social", some people pay good money for a moat.......

We got about 5" over night, most of it in the course of 2-3 hours. I've lived here 16 years, and I've never seen a situation where our sump pump couldn't keep up, until last night. Thankfully, I practice what I preach, and had a spare pump set-up with pipe and threaded connector, all ready to go. When the pump gave up to the ghost at 11PM last night, it took about 2 minutes to loosen the check valve and replace the pump. When minutes count, and there's no stores open, and you don't want to wake up your plumber friends (odds are they passed out, anyways), it pays to be prepared.

Also realized it's a good thing I own a boat, had to steal one of the deep cycle batteries out of it to get the back-up pump going to assist...........


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're having issues chopping silage believe it or not.


Yea, that's hard to believe............


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> We got about 5" over night, most of it in the course of 2-3 hours.


We may get 5" or so of rain a year.


----------



## BossPlow2010

https://www.facebook.com/1401459733490452/posts/1964897253813361?sfns=mo


----------



## BossPlow2010

There is no way lawns will be dry enough to cut today.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> There is no way lawns will be dry enough to cut today.


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> There is no way lawns will be dry enough to cut today.


Even in Arizona???

PS Still raining...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> There is no way lawns will be dry enough to cut today.


Grandstand Multiforce mowers mow in the rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Grandstand Multiforce mowers mow in the rain


They shirley dew...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Grandstand Multiforce mowers mow in the rain


Boss mowers rock!


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even in Arizona???
> 
> PS Still raining...


Yup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Boss mowers rock!


If you say so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LE mysting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> LE mysting...


Here\there two\to\2\too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Grandstand Multiforce mowers mow in the rain


 luckily Ryan's 
not operating one though, someone as salty as him would melt.


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> luckily Ryan's
> not operating one though, someone as salty as him would melt.


why the need to constantly bring up Ryan? he hasn't posted much lately so I'm guessing there's a reason...so, again, I don't think he needs to constantly be mentioned.

btw, sunny and humid here in SW Pennsylvania today Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> why the need to constantly bring up Ryan? he hasn't posted much lately so I'm guessing there's a reason...so, again, I don't think he needs to constantly be mentioned.
> 
> btw, sunny and humid here in SW Pennsylvania today Thumbs Up


Give it 24hrs...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> why the need to constantly bring up Ryan? he hasn't posted much lately so I'm guessing there's a reason...so, again, I don't think he needs to constantly be mentioned.
> 
> btw, sunny and humid here in SW Pennsylvania today Thumbs Up


He's my idol, he should be your idol too...


----------



## NYH1

48* and raining today. With all this rain we've gotten, Gunzie's gonna have mud to play in! :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...

https://fox17online.com/2019/10/03/lake-effect-coming-into-play-tonight/


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> https://fox17online.com/2019/10/03/lake-effect-coming-into-play-tonight/


It can stop now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!!

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/extreme-cold-and-snow-in-w-montana/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little wow!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196335


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/extreme-cold-and-snow-in-w-montana/


Yes

Snow caped mtns


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/extreme-cold-and-snow-in-w-montana/


Wood TV.....:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Someone better get the Jeep blade mounted...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a little frost in spots this morning, 38 when I headed to the shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/its-back-the-polar-vortex.html


----------



## Turf Z

Declare a state of emergency


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/its-back-the-polar-vortex.html


:terribletowel:
You can stop now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> :terribletowel:
> You can stop now....


K


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/its-back-the-polar-vortex.html


I thought the Democrats scared that away for good.


----------



## BossPlow2010

One of these days, the grass is going to
Start slowing down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> One of these days, the grass is going to
> Start slowing down...


When?


----------



## BUFF

It’s time over there....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> When?


Idk ask he who must not be named...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Idk ask he who must not be named...


Who?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


He according to BP.


----------



## Defcon 5

It has turned to Fall in Metro Detoilet...The settling ponds are steaming....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> When?


When someone quits going on vacation during mowing season.


----------



## BUFF

Temp gage on pickup toggled between 29-32* this morning, guess fall finally decided to make an appearance...


----------



## Defcon 5

Another brisk morning in Detoilet...The Bullets aren’t traveling as far...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

36 in Lovely Lapeer and more frost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 36 in Lovely Lapeer and more frost.


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 36 in Lovely Lapeer and more frost.


Wow!!! Fiddy here but feels alot colder...


----------



## BUFF

39* getting into Low 70's this afternoon, good sandwich weather...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> 39* getting into Low 70's this afternoon, good sandwich weather...


Egg Salad???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Egg Salad???


That riveria market at the corner of Jefferson and van horn has a pretty good egg salad sandwich.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> That riveria market at the corner of Jefferson and van horn has a pretty good egg salad sandwich.


They are only good if their expired


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Egg Salad???


With a Brown or Old ChubThumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> They are only good if their expired


The pizza at the gas station at fort and Vreeland will give you the runs... maybe that's more in line for you


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> The pizza at the gas station at fort and Vreeland will give you the runs... maybe that's more in line for you


 You get the egg salad pizza ?


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> With a Brown or Old ChubThumbs Up


I would be like Mount Vesuvius erupting if I had that combo


----------



## Hydromaster

meanwhile,,,, back to the weather discussion .....
A high of 23°American....
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO NOON MDT THURSDAY... * WHAT...Heavy snow. Total snow accumulations of 12 to 16 inches, with localized heavier amounts. Highest accumulations near the mountains. * WHERE...Portions of South Central Montana. * WHEN...From this evening through Thursday morning. Rain will transition quickly to snow this evening, with snow becoming heavy at times overnight. * IMPACTS...Travel and outdoor activities will be very difficult. Rural travel may be impossible in some locations. Tree and power line damage is likely and may result in power outages. Those with hunting or recreation interests should prepare accordingly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WOW!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...ble-harsh-winter-according-to-researcher.html


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...ble-harsh-winter-according-to-researcher.html


File Article


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...ble-harsh-winter-according-to-researcher.html


I don't think I've ever seen the experts look at the same indicators from year to year... or ever. It's always something different... to the point every year I learn about something new.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...ble-harsh-winter-according-to-researcher.html


No mention of a polar vortex....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> No mention of a polar vortex....


Didn't make it to the end either huh...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't make it to the end either huh...?


Nope

Not enough pics to hold my interest....


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> Nope
> 
> Not enough pics to hold my interest....


What if I make it a into picture...










Does that work???


----------



## Randall Ave

Philbilly2 said:


> What if I make it a into picture...
> 
> View attachment 196441
> 
> 
> Does that work???


You liked blind dates when you were younger?


----------



## Hydromaster

Philbilly2 said:


> What if I make it a into picture...
> 
> View attachment 196441
> 
> 
> Does that work???


Thank you!


----------



## Hydromaster

Will it melt by Monday?
I wuz gunna go fishing some place
Between RL & BILlings


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> You liked blind dates when you were younger?


Only half blind...……


----------



## Freshwater

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196445
> 
> Will it melt by Monday?
> I wuz gunna go fishing some place
> Between RL & BILlings


Does Roundup always get the higher amount??
And Billings never gets enough....


----------



## Hydromaster

Freshwater said:


> Does Roundup always get the higher amount??
> And Billings never gets enough....


Billings is full of hot air.


----------



## Hydromaster

It's here


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196464
> It's here


Where?


----------



## Hydromaster

59mi south of Billings


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> 59mi south of Billings


Keep it for a couple months, pretty soon someone going to be complaining the leaves aren't even down and it's snowing...


----------



## Hydromaster

The power line crews are already out, leaves on the trees and stuff is starting to come down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Keep it for a couple months, pretty soon someone going to be complaining the leaves aren't even down and it's snowing...


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196466
> 
> 
> The power line crews are already out, leaves on the trees and stuff is starting to come down.


Is that metric measurererer?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that metric measurererer?


 It's Domestic


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Probably...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably...


Never heard of him...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never heard of him...


I know I wasn't talking about him...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196464
> It's here


There too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know I wasn't talking about him...


Who?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Where’s 406?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> There too.
> View attachment 196467
> 
> 
> View attachment 196468


Your going to need a GM truck to get threw
That.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Your going to need a GM truck to get threw
> That.


That is the only truck that will make it through that...not even something with 100% traction will. Or tyre chains.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Where's 406?


Montanananananaaa


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That is the only truck that will make it through that...not even something with 100% traction will. Or tyre chains.


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Where's 406?


It's the area code for all of Monntannaa


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Your going to need a GM truck to get threw
> That.


Eye no... lucky I a have coupe square body's with straight axles and leaf springs


----------



## Hydromaster

Yea....
I still plan on fishing for some fall brown trout 
Next week


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 196474
> Yea....
> I still plan on fishing for some fall brown trout
> Next week


You can always get the "green hornet" oot


----------



## Defcon 5

What’s the big deal??...It’s Snow...You guys act like 3rd grade school girls at the sight of the first snow of the year...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> What's the big deal??...It's Snow...You guys act like 3rd grade school girls at the sight of the first snow of the year...


Says mister (  ) "it can stop now"


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Says mister (  ) "it can stop now"


I don't wet myself at the sight of snow...Unlike a few of you fellas


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't wet myself at the sight of snow...Unlike a few of you fellas


Who?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't wet myself at the sight of snow...Unlike a few of you fellas


So just expired egg sandwich's from gas stations does it eh...


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> What's the big deal??...It's Snow...You guys act like 3rd grade school girls at the sight of the first snow of the year...


Very good, yes that is snow.
Giggles 
It's the 4th snow fall of the season , the 2nd one closed the pass for the year. 
Giggling

we appreciate you taking an interest .

Snicker,,


----------



## Ajlawn1

Should be able to catch The View today looks like a gully washer...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should be able to catch The View today looks like a gully washer...


I already have it set in my head that I will get rained out of the office today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I already have it set in my head that I will get rained out of the office today...


The power of positive thinking!


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> The power of positive thinking!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The power of positive drinking!


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> So just expired egg sandwich's from gas stations does it eh...


At his age, depends barely does it...


----------



## Hydromaster

28°f


----------



## Ajlawn1

34°f


----------



## Philbilly2

Someone turned on the air yesterday 

When I got up yesterday at 4am, it was 67 degrees gal on the news said that would be the warmest all weekend.

When I got up this morning, it is 33 degrees


----------



## EWSplow

40 at my house...lake effect.


----------



## BUFF

21* this am in Wyo.
Came through Larimie yesterday around 7:30am and it was 13* with 35-40mph breeze


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> 21* this am in Wyo.
> Came through Larimie yesterday around 7:30am and it was 13* with 35-40mph breeze


8*C


----------



## BossPlow2010

45° 
Actually feels quite refreshing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> 45°
> Actually feels quite refreshing


I know...had the slider door cracked open all night.


----------



## EWSplow

Dang, it got down to 39* at my house. I didn't think we'd have frost near the lake, but we did.


----------



## SHAWZER

39f or 4c here this morning ..... and light rain .


----------



## Randall Ave

54 and cloudy here, but its always a sunny day in Jersey.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 54 and cloudy here, but its always a sunny day in Jersey.


Sure it is...….
33* still dark but clear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today.


Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Better luck tomorrow.


Breaking oot the fur-lined Speedo for tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Breaking oot the fur-lined Speedo for tomorrow.


Why, are you going clubbin?


----------



## Freshwater

36 this morning. I'm strangely ok with it. The kids hate it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> 36 this morning. I'm strangely ok with it. The kids hate it.


30 in Lapeer this morning and a good frost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 30 in Lapeer this morning and a good frost.


Where?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


24 and 69.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


In Lovely Lapeer thats where..Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> 24 and 69.


93?


----------



## Hydromaster

28°


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 28°


Looks like a great morning and would imagine the afternoon is going to be great too...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's effecting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's effecting...


Where?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


There


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> 93?


At that speed you'll be there in 2 hrs.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> There


Eggzactly...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Cold and misty here, mowing in it, pretty miserable


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Cold and misty here, mowing in it, pretty miserable


Agreed, my guys looked pretty unhappy too when I drove by...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed, my guys looked pretty unhappy too when I drove by...


Mine were really pissed when I yelled out the window at them to speed up.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mine were really pissed when I yelled out the window at them to speed up.


Do ewe honky the horn too....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Do ewe honky the horn too....


Negative...don't yell obscenities either.


----------



## Hydromaster

Went to there








Caught these things.








Sunning 
T-shirt.


----------



## Hydromaster

.........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Whoa...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whoa...
> 
> View attachment 196706


Horse get away from you this morning?


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 196707


I wasn't aware it ever came off -40°.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 196707


Do you try to get the needles to touch?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware it ever came off -40°.


I hit a huge pot hole yesterday and it fixed itself


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you try to get the needles to touch?


Sure


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware it ever came off -40°.


Pyrometer??


----------



## EWSplow

Defcon 5 said:


> I hit a huge pot hole yesterday and it fixed itself


A pothole in meatchicken?

Edit, no video, didn't happen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> A pothole in meatchicken?


We don't have potholes...we have craters.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't have potholes...we have craters.





Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't have potholes...we have craters.


Maybe we should let dumbo raise the taxes on everything, that's the only possible way the roads are going to get fixed... she's such a good person every state should have a governor like her :terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe we should let dumbo raise the taxes on everything, that's the only possible way the roads are going to get fixed... she's such a good person every state should have a governor like her :terribletowel:


She is going to make it easier for people to get welfare...more than willing to spend our money. But no road fix yet.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe we should let dumbo raise the taxes on everything, that's the only possible way the roads are going to get fixed... she's such a good person every state should have a governor like her :terribletowel:


One of my guys was talking to a laborer for another guy on a job. The guy said "I don't know why we have to pay taxes. Why can't the government just pay to fix the roads?"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone must know something I don't...the red army is staking accounts and staging pushers.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone must know something I don't...the red army is staking accounts and staging pushers.


You should be used to someone knowing things ewe don't know by now....:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone must know something I don't...the red army is staking accounts and staging pushers.


Maybe they have all their leaves collected already...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You should be used to someone knowing things ewe don't know by now....:laugh:


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe they have all their leaves collected already...


I know someone who did all his hostage and daylily cutdowns in September...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know someone who did all his hostage and daylily cutdowns in September...


That person will probably be doing them again then


----------



## Hydromaster

Gunna snow


----------



## BUFF

Weer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Gunna snow


Agreed


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> That person will probably be doing them again then


Did some areas at the house a couple weeks ago and lillies have definitely popped back up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> That person will probably be doing them again then


If I recall correctly, he "finished" his leaf cleanups in mid-October last year...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I recall correctly, he "finished" his leaf cleanups in mid-October last year...


Mother nature is doing a pretty good job blowing leaves today, it's keeps up for another day or so there won't be a leaf on a tree.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> One of my guys was talking to a laborer for another guy on a job. The guy said "I don't know why we have to pay taxes. Why can't the government just pay to fix the roads?"


----------



## Freshwater

Still hot somewhere


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Philbilly2

Stiff breeze here today...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Stiff breeze here today...
> 
> View attachment 196795


File photo.

Its starting to get breezy here. Sounds like a good day to surf lake Michigan...6'+ waves.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Stiff breeze here today...
> 
> View attachment 196795


Had 30mph wind with some 70mph gust yesterday, dam near all the leaves are oof the trees at my place and probably in town aboot 10miles east of me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 196791


If you say so.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> File photo.
> 
> Its starting to get breezy here. Sounds like a good day to surf lake Michigan...6'+ waves.


They dont call her Superior for nothing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you say so.


----------



## EWSplow

Its sunny and not very windy. Do you suppose the forecasters could have been wrong?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you say so.


That's from the one not to be named ...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's from the one not to be named ...


Maybe the red army is getting their forecast from the same place. You said they were staking and placing pushers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe the red army is getting their forecast from the same place. You said they were staking and placing pushers.


Saw another load heading oot today.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 196791


Copyright infringement.

All rights reserved.

At least give me credit for the heads up you received.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's from the one not to be named ...





TheXpress2002 said:


> Copyright infringement.
> 
> All rights reserved.
> 
> At least give me credit for the heads up you received.


I did...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

40-50 mph headwinds from Chicago to KC. Avg 4 mpg. 

Took me 11 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> 40-50 mph headwinds from Chicago to KC. Avg 4 mpg.
> 
> Took me 11 hours.


Should've gone in reverse...would have been a tailwind...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I did...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> 40-50 mph headwinds from Chicago to KC. Avg 4 mpg.
> 
> Took me 11 hours.


Wonder what a GM would have done.... 18mpg and 8hrs....


----------



## BossPlow2010

keep your eyes peeled...


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 196823
> keep your eyes peeled...


Sure they are...






Well spoke too soon...


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 196823
> keep your eyes peeled...


She's got a nice tail.


----------



## NYH1

Freshwater said:


> Sure they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well spoke too soon...


The people in the first video must not have told those lions they have the ability to easily jump over that little fence. That's ok....we didn't tell our dogs they can easily jump over our fence either! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> The people in the first video must not have told those lions they have the ability to easily jump over that little fence. That's ok....we didn't tell our dogs they can easily jump over our fence either! Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


Don't mess with or under estimate a Mtn lion, they will hose you up before you know what hit you.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Don't mess with or under estimate a Mtn lion, they will hose you up before you know what hit you.


Understood. However, the one BossPlow2010 posted a pic of is a mountain lion. The video's that Freshwater posted are real lions. A female lioness can get almost 400 lbs, a male lion almost 550 lbs....they'll eat a mountain lion for a snack.

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Don't mess with or under estimate a Mtn lion, they will hose you up before you know what hit you.


If you need to tell someone not to mess with a mountain lion...It's obvious they are not the sharpest knife in the drawer...


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> Sure they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well spoke too soon...


I am pretty sure in that first video, that lion tries to put the lady's head in it's mouth a few times...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy schnikeys!!!!!!!!!

https://www.cnn.com/videos/bestoftv/2012/04/03/vo-nr-texas-tornado-trailers-wfaa.cnn


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy schnikeys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/bestoftv/2012/04/03/vo-nr-texas-tornado-trailers-wfaa.cnn


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy schnikeys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/bestoftv/2012/04/03/vo-nr-texas-tornado-trailers-wfaa.cnn


Did you see at the end the car driving on the road just seconds after the trailers were flying around.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy schnikeys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/bestoftv/2012/04/03/vo-nr-texas-tornado-trailers-wfaa.cnn


Yes , I saw dat 7yr ago

file vid


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy schnikeys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/bestoftv/2012/04/03/vo-nr-texas-tornado-trailers-wfaa.cnn


Happens all the time....









Farm tractors too...….









Even Holsteins and farm tractors....


----------



## BUFF

Got a couple inches of snow on the grass, pavement just wet.
Suppose to warm up tomorrow and Saturday then a cold front moves in Saturday night. Sunday - Tuesday suppose to have highs in mid-upper 20's, low in the low-mid teens with snow all three days.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Happens all the time....
> View attachment 196889
> 
> 
> Farm tractors too...….
> View attachment 196890
> 
> 
> Even Holsteins and farm tractors....
> View attachment 196891


And, sharks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Happens all the time....
> View attachment 196889
> 
> 
> Farm tractors too...….
> View attachment 196890
> 
> 
> Even Holsteins and farm tractors....
> View attachment 196891


We got cows...

Another cow....


BUFF said:


> Got a couple inches of snow on the grass, pavement just wet.
> Suppose to warm up tomorrow and Saturday then a cold front moves in Saturday night. Sunday - Tuesday suppose to have highs in mid-upper 20's, low in the low-mid teens with snow all three days.


Supposedly we'll be plowing snow on Halloween. I'm think the "weatherman" is wrong


----------



## JTBitter

BUFF said:


> Got a couple inches of snow on the grass, pavement just wet.
> Suppose to warm up tomorrow and Saturday then a cold front moves in Saturday night. Sunday - Tuesday suppose to have highs in mid-upper 20's, low in the low-mid teens with snow all three days.


I'm heading to Denver next week for work...I guess I should pack a winter coat. Flying in Tuesday night and back out Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Hydromaster

I'm waiting for the snonado.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> And, sharks.


Don't have a real issue with sharks in the Rocky Mtn West, if they make it over the Sierra's it's a long ways to the Rocky's....


----------



## BUFF

JTBitter said:


> I'm heading to Denver next week for work...I guess I should pack a winter coat. Flying in Tuesday night and back out Thursday afternoon.


That would be advisable..... and make sure you have a return ticket too....


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and 57 here, just sayen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Sunny and 57 here, just sayen.


Where?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Here Is what he said


----------



## GrassManKzoo

seen 4 trucks with plows on so far today, two of which had backblades on too. They must be expecting something epic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> seen 4 trucks with plows on so far today, two of which had backblades on too. They must be expecting something epic


Where?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Absolutely


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Absolutely


He's in Freeland, Meatchicken...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


According to the Bookface weather guru...Grand Rapids


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> According to the Bookface weather guru...Grand Rapids


At least you give him credit, the last thing we need is the PolarXpress2002 coming on here complaining that we didn't cite him...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Beautiful Mine Hill. Gorgeous out now, unfortunately closing early to go to a wake.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Beautiful Mine Hill. Gorgeous out now, unfortunately closing early to go to a wake.


You surf...... Gnarly dude...


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Here Is what he said


Who said?


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Who said?


This guy.....


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> This guy.....
> View attachment 196899


Bud Abbott???


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Bud Abbott???


That's what his mommy call him.....


----------



## Mike_PS

I'm guessing the who, what, where, etc., etc. aren't wondering what the weather is like anywhere? Might be safe to close this one out?


----------



## BUFF

Appears to be a slow day at HQ...….
Mean while oot west it's warmed up into the low 40's and the majority of the snow down low has cooked oof.
Local news reported 20" in areas along the foothills above 7000'









https://www.9news.com/article/weath...storm/73-ede36fc5-7149-475f-8e09-7249506dbd22

Early next week looks like the first real winter blast.


----------



## Philbilly2

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I'm guessing the who, what, where, etc., etc. aren't wondering what the weather is like anywhere? Might be safe to close this one out?


Who and What are people...

Where is a place... 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Thumbs Up

Sorry Boss, I couldn't resist. :waving::waving:

Back to the weather.

51 and Sunny in Illernois.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I'm guessing the who, what, where, etc., etc. aren't wondering what the weather is like anywhere? Might be safe to close this one out?


I'll bite, why do you care?
I mean it is in the off topic section and it is bringing traffic to the site?
I get it you have a job to do, but no one is being offended, there's no profanity happening, and we're not being rude.


----------



## Hydromaster

Good afternoon, sunshine .


----------



## Hydromaster

A Gratuitous weather picture from today


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll bite, why do you care?
> I mean it is in the off topic section and it is bringing traffic to the site?
> I get it you have a job to do, but no one is being offended, there's no profanity happening, and we're not being rude.


As usual, just trying to start trouble and not really worried about your input on why I care or not...anyways, back to the weather


----------



## prezek

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll bite, why do you care?
> I mean it is in the off topic section and it is bringing traffic to the site?
> I get it you have a job to do, but no one is being offended, there's no profanity happening, and we're not being rude.


I get my daily maryland weather solely from this thread and find the shenanigans awfully distracting and unnecessary.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> A Gratuitous weather picture from today
> View attachment 196902


I never get tired of the view of the Rocky's, doesn't matter what state or what side of the them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I also get all my non Michigan weather from this thread.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Appears to be a slow day at HQ...….
> Mean while oot west it's warmed up into the low 40's and the majority of the snow down low has cooked oof.
> Local news reported 20" in areas along the foothills above 7000'
> View attachment 196900
> 
> 
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...storm/73-ede36fc5-7149-475f-8e09-7249506dbd22
> 
> Early next week looks like the first real winter blast.
> View attachment 196901


Looks like a Hallmark Exmas card.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Looks like a Hallmark Exmas card.


There's a lot of that round hear...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I never get tired of the view of the Rocky's, doesn't matter what state or what side of the them.


Even the bottom side???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even the bottom side???


Yes.... even Knew Mextichoe…...
Where they get mulch less moisture than to the north


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/michigans-first-blast-of-winter-coming-real-soon.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yes.... even Knew Mextichoe…...
> Where they get mulch less moisture than to the north


I meant from underneath them...looking up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/michigans-first-blast-of-winter-coming-real-soon.html


That model shows lots flakes in the Grand Rapids area..:laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> There's a lot of that round hear...


Where I'm at, 20 minutes west you can actually see some nice scenery, for around here. 45 minutes east, well that's another story.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That model shows lots flakes in the Grand Rapids area..:laugh:


I know...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I meant from underneath them...looking up.


That's just silly...… but kind of expected....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's just silly...… but kind of expected....:hammerhead:


I know...cloudy and 42°.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/10/michigans-first-blast-of-winter-coming-real-soon.html


Why must you regurgitate weather info we received days ago from our Jim Beam weather guru


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Why must you regurgitate weather info we received days ago from our Jim Beam weather guru


Who?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


You know who


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> You know who


Oh Lordy! Lordy! Why must you derail
This thread, we must know the weather In Delray...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh Lordy! Lordy! Why must you derail
> This thread, we must know the weather In Delray...


The weather in Delray is partly hazy and 52 degrees


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> The weather in Delray is partly hazy and 52 degrees


What aboot Napa Valley?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> What aboot Napa Valley?


I don't know...That question is best posed to either Handy Andy or Ryan since they do nothing but vacation


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BossPlow2010 ???????????

@TheXpress2002 ???????????????????


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't know...That question is best posed to either Handy Andy or Ryan since they do nothing but vacation


I've never been, but I will be in Bremen this weekend...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.severe-weather.eu/news/pattern-change-cold-air-usa-europe-snow-expand-fa/


----------



## BossPlow2010

So apparently it's going to be raining tomorrow night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> So apparently it's going to be raining tomorrow night.
> View attachment 196919


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> So apparently it's going to be raining tomorrow night.
> View attachment 196919


Kind of early in the day to have drained your phone battery that much.... you taking a personal / play day today?


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Kind of early in the day to have drained your phone battery that much.... you taking a personal / play day today?


Living on the edge.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Living on the edge.


That's a good long-term plan/goal......who knows maybe it'll pan oot four ewe...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So were suppose to get a tropical rain storm tonight?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So were suppose to get a tropical rain storm tonight?
> 
> View attachment 196933


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was warned of impending doom and cold and an epic snowstorm this week...so I checked the forecast for today and decided at least one more day of shorts is in order. 

Especially since the forecast is showing nothing below freezing and maybe some rain\snow mix. 

That forecaster will not answer my questions regarding his initial forecast. Not sure why.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> That forecaster will not answer my questions regarding his initial forecast. Not sure why.


Still hungover from the Michigan game?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still hungover from the Michigan game?


Probably still drinking...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was warned of impending doom and cold and an epic snowstorm this week...so I checked the forecast for today and decided at least one more day of shorts is in order.
> 
> Especially since the forecast is showing nothing below freezing and maybe some rain\snow mix.
> 
> That forecaster will not answer my questions regarding his initial forecast. Not sure why.


Had 13* this morning and aboot 3" of new snow overnight. Now it's a balmy 17* and cloudy with more snow tonight with a low of 8*. Same in forecast into Thursday when it's suppose to clear up and be in the mid 30'for highs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Had 13* this morning and aboot 3" of new snow overnight. Now it's a balmy 17* and cloudy with more snow tonight with a low of 8*. Same in forecast into Thursday when it's suppose to clear up and be in the mid 30'for highs.


That's not shorts weather...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not shorts weather...


Not nice Kilt weather either


----------



## jomama45

Screw this weather, we picked a good time to spend a week at Disney, I guess.....


----------



## Defcon 5

Holy Wow!!!....


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> Screw this weather, we picked a good time to spend a week at Disney, I guess.....
> View attachment 196993


Is that the Family Truckster ??...The Cheesewheel 1 ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Screw this weather, we picked a good time to spend a week at Disney, I guess.....
> View attachment 196993


Its snowing in Disney???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Its snowing in Disney???


That would not only be Epic...It would be Diabolical!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks like he has Spinners on the Family Wagon...He must be talking to AJ Lawn


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like he has Spinners on the Family Wagon...He must be talking to AJ Lawn


You're just jealous our spinners stay on...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're just jealous our spinners stay on...


Yes...That's what I am


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> That would not only be Epic...It would be Diabolical!!


I'm sure Todd has a picture of the weather whizz at Disney


----------



## BUFF

Another 3" of snow, 12* with 20mph breeze.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Another 3" of snow, 12* with 20mph breeze.


kewl here 2
a pic from town this am


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> kewl here 2
> a pic from town this am
> 
> View attachment 196997


----------



## jomama45

84 and overcast in Florida, should have worn my manpris........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> 84 and overcast in Florida, should have worn my manpris........


Figures...based on your choice of beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm sure Todd has a picture of the weather whizz at Disney


Went to Disney many years ago when the kids were young...Only thing I remember about the whole trip was it cost me a freaking fortune...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Leaves are kinda dry and crunchy...wish it would rain.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Leaves are kinda dry and crunchy...wish it would rain.


 Get out there and rake/blow the leaves off of your trail.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Get out there and rake/blow the leaves off of your trail.


K


----------



## BUFF

snowing shot from down town in Lander...









MIL said it was -10* this morning


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Went to Disney many years ago when the kids were young...Only thing I remember about the whole trip was it cost me a freaking fortune...


Took my kid in Feb aboot 10yrs ago and did it pretty cheap. One of my brothers lives west of Tampa, stayed with them and at that time Fla residence got a pretty good discount on passes.
It was pretty apparent who was from the north because locals were wearing long pants, fleeces or jackets and we had shorts and t-shirts on.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> T
> It was pretty apparent who was from the north because locals were wearing long pants, fleeces or jackets and we had shorts and t-shirts on.


LOL... I hear that.

My wife's aunt has lived in Florida and worked for Disney for 35 years or so now. It is hilarious when she comes to see us as it will be 60 and we have tee shirts on and she is asking if she can barrow a Carhart jacket.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's thundersnowing/raining...


----------



## GMC Driver

BUFF said:


> snowing shot from down town in Lander...
> 
> MIL said it was -10* this morning


11am and nothing is black & wet. I love it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's thundersnowing/raining...


Where


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Where


He's in the dugout.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Randall Ave

51 here, but it's a cloudy, Misty rainy crap day. I'm going to try to pi$$ off the boss and get sent home.


----------



## BUFF

GMC Driver said:


> 11am and nothing is black & wet. I love it.


That's because the suns not oot to kook it oof….


----------



## BUFF

Another 4" overnight and -3*, Storm appears to be moving oot and sun should start kooking things oof.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grass is turning white...more rain than snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grass is turning white...more rain than snow.


It's all rain...


----------



## jomama45

Supposed to be mid 90's with a bunch of humidity again today. Might have to hydrate with something other than alcohol today.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's all rain...


Where???


----------



## BossPlow2010

The rain is BOUNCING!!!


----------



## JTBitter

BUFF said:


> Another 4" overnight and -3*, Storm appears to be moving oot and sun should start kooking things oof.


Balmy 8 degrees in Downtown Denver with a fresh coat of snow. Interesting flight in last night...not used to landing on a snow covered runway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Supposed to be mid 90's with a bunch of humidity again today. Might have to hydrate with something other than alcohol today.......


Blasphemy...I'd rather be in the rain and snow than Disney.


----------



## Defcon 5

jomama45 said:


> Supposed to be mid 90's with a bunch of humidity again today. Might have to hydrate with something other than alcohol today.......


Quitter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Handy Dandy Andy is going to be getting mowers stuck again this fall...


----------



## EWSplow

There are still leaves on the trees and snow forecast. 
I'm sure we'll be seeing complaints from a few on here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> There are still leaves on the trees and snow forecast.
> I'm sure we'll be seeing complaints from a few on here.


Who???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Handy Dandy Andy is going to be getting mowers stuck again this fall...


Probably not...


----------



## Philbilly2

First snow of the year here last night into the travel hours this am.

Took me 2 hours to go 40 miles this morning. :angry:

They need make a law for snow not allowing rear wheel drive sports cars and/or teenage girls to drive in it.


----------



## BUFF

JTBitter said:


> Balmy 8 degrees in Downtown Denver with a fresh coat of snow. Interesting flight in last night...not used to landing on a snow covered runway.


They don't like landing / taking off on a wet runway in NY....


----------



## BUFF

After 3.5 days withoot sun it's back with a vengeance and snow it cooking off... 18*, fun sun and feels like it's in the mid 30's.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Appears the price on play sand has gone up.
I'm still unsure as to why anyone would want this kind of salt as it sucks


----------



## DeVries

Egyptian salt?


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> Egyptian salt?


Moroccan....
It's **** salt either way,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unreal...Winter Weather Advisory issued for tomorrow night\Friday morning. Low of 32° and less than an inch. 

Bunch of tax dollar sucking worthless bureaucrats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wonder if the guy from Poopscoop, Minnisoda remembers this one:

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/the-famous-halloween-blizzard-of-1991/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unreal...Winter Weather Advisory issued for tomorrow night\Friday morning. Low of 32° and less than an inch.
> 
> Bunch of tax dollar sucking worthless bureaucrats.


Where?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if the guy from Poopscoop, Minnisoda remembers this one:
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/the-famous-halloween-blizzard-of-1991/


Half the guys on here weren't born yet


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if the guy from Poopscoop, Minnisoda remembers this one:
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/the-famous-halloween-blizzard-of-1991/


What guy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What guy....


Haven't you been paying attention? He is not to be named...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't you been paying attention? He is not to be named...


Only the SHADOW knows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Only the SHADOW knows


My daughter's horse knows???


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> My daughter's horse knows???


Your daughter has a horse nose... my condolences


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> Only the SHADOW knows


Hunted birds over a Shadow once.. think he was a lab

He did not know ... unless it was knowing how to send us home with no birds...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if the guy from Poopscoop, Minnisoda remembers this one:
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/the-famous-halloween-blizzard-of-1991/


That would be the wind direction for a large portion of the storm right?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't you been paying attention? He is not to be named...


No..... I pay enough taxes and I'll be danged if I'll pay attention too....


----------



## BUFF

Hit 20* and had a good kook oof this afternoon, it’s now -1* with slight breeze.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Appears to be raining


----------



## BossPlow2010

Even people on Twitter know about it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Even people on Twitter know about it...
> View attachment 197061


Who's the twit that posted that?


----------



## jomama45

Defcon 5 said:


> Quitter...


Man, do I hate peer pressure, when I finally pee'd this morning it looked like orange juice.....

One more hot day here, dew point of 75 at 8:30 AM.......


----------



## BUFF

-3* clear sky


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Even people on Twitter know about it...
> View attachment 197061


Wow he's quite the social media butterfly huh...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who's the twit that posted that?


The post originated in Canton Michigan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow he's quite the social media butterfly huh...?


Yeah...that's me.


----------



## Hydromaster

12°f
Clearish 
20% chance of snow


----------



## Turf Z

Wow
Might have to get the plows out of storage in a few weeks and give them a once-over with this kind of weather.


----------



## NYH1

A beautiful rainy day here. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

30* and long sleeve t shirt weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...temp of 35° and wimp chill of 25°. 

Nice break from the rain we've had since last night.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...temp of 35° and wimp chill of 25°.
> 
> Nice break from the rain we've had since last night.


I was hoping for rain. No such luck.


----------



## m_ice

33 and gloomy


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just now starting to mix in some snow... Going to have alot of candy left over... No customers yet after a half hour...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just now starting to mix in some snow... Going to have alot of candy left over... No customers yet after a half hour...


The kids must know all you give out is candy corn.


----------



## Hydromaster

If we see any kids coming up the drive we turn on the lawn sprinklers.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> The kids must know all you give out is candy corn.


Or the moms are afraid their pics will end up on PS...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just now starting to mix in some snow... Going to have alot of candy left over... No customers yet after a half hour...


Seems we get snow 30% of the time for Halloweener. Houses are spread apart enough kids get hauled around on trailers with straw/hay bales pulled by tractors, pickup's, atv and utv's. One group uses a 30' GN flat bed with couches and propane fired fire pit's on the deck.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> If we see any kids coming up the drive we turn on the lawn sprinklers.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yea , it’s a “trick” year ....lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> If we see any kids coming up the drive we turn on the lawn sprinklers.


Properly adjusted they should never hit your concrete...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Properly adjusted they should never hit your concrete...


That is surface discrimination ....
Pivot irrigation doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The kids must know all you give out is candy corn.


No those nasty black and orange wrapped peanut butter/toffee/butterscotch tasting things...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Seems we get snow 30% of the time for Halloweener. Houses are spread apart enough kids get hauled around on trailers with straw/hay bales pulled by tractors, pickup's, atv and utv's. One group uses a 30' GN flat bed with couches and propane fired fire pit's on the deck.


That sounds like a good idea... Then I could use the GN to haul multiple skids and pushers...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's sounds like a good idea... Then I could use the GN to haul multiple skids and pushers...


Make it enclosed with barn doors...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> No those nasty black and orange wrapped peanut butter/toffee/butterscotch tasting things...


I love those... They go good with the peanut butter whiskey.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Do you guys like the goose necks, versus a deck over bumper pull?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you guys like the goose necks, versus a deck over bumper pull?


Depends


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends


What do you like about them or what situations have you found them to be useful and efficient


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends


The question was about trailers not your undergarments......pay attention for once..


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you guys like the goose necks, versus a deck over bumper pull?


GN are typically longer than bumper pulls and won't tail whip when not loaded property for weight distribution. Also most deck overs are used to haul equipment or higher weight loads and a GN pulls weight mulch nicer than a bumper. 
Also most people don't have GN hitches depending on where you live and that reduces the amount of people asking to borrow the trailer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> The question was about trailers not your undergarments......pay attention for once..


If you say so...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> GN are typically longer than bumper pulls and won't tail whip when not loaded property for weight distribution. Also most deck overs are used to haul equipment or higher weight loads and a GN pulls weight mulch nicer than a bumper.
> Also most people don't have GN hitches depending on where you live and that reduces the amount of people asking to borrow the trailer.


And you can put/park a GN pretty much anywhere it will fit...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> The question was about trailers not your undergarments......pay attention for once..


Actually its a weather thread, but on second thought, it could depend on weather or not you're full of...nevermind.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> And you can put/park a GN pretty much anywhere it will fit...


Yes by jack knifing


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Actually its a weather thread, but on second thought, it could depend on weather or not you're full of...nevermind.


I would mulch rather pull a GN in bad weather conditions and bad road conditions.......
That should qualify as being "on topic".....


----------



## BossPlow2010

The reason I ask, building a stupid duty currently and the GN/ 5th wheel prep kit is a 500$ Option I’d rather pay now than down the line. i appreciate the info


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> The reason I ask, building a stupid duty currently and the GN/ 5th wheel prep kit is a 500$ Option I'd rather pay now than down the line. i appreciate the info


When I was looking for a new truck in 2015, I made sure to get one with the 5th wheel/GN prep package. I haven't used it yet, but for $400ish, it'll be well worth it down the road if I ever need it.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Definitely worth it IMO.


What?


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> What?


In Marks Opinion. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> In Marks Opinion.
> 
> NYH1.


Haven't we heard enough of that?


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Haven't we heard enough of that?


Naw, he's cog in the Plowsite wheel, like the rest of us! 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So much for that coating to an inch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So much for that coating to an inch...


Where?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


There ....... in Southbent


----------



## EWSplow

Weird seeing all the green leaves falling on a fresh snow cover this morning.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Weird seeing all the green leaves falling on a fresh snow cover this morning.


Happens every spring and early fall around here and you have to mow around windrows and piles of snow....


----------



## Turf Z

That’s my favorite


----------



## Hydromaster

Can almost hear the slay bells.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Suns out but its still cold outside.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

If brown is bad I hope white is good..


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like a little snow falling in south bent.
Maybe someone should be out salting rather than being frustrated with what I'm seeing on TV.


----------



## Defcon 5

EWSplow said:


> Looks like a little snow falling in south bent.
> Maybe someone should be out salting rather than being frustrated with what I'm seeing on TV.


If he didn't give up after the whooping Hapless Michigan gave Notre Dame...You can't fix stupid


----------



## Ajlawn1

Never was worried....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Never was worried....


SKW 
I was a little early calling that one...kinda like this weather.


----------



## NYH1

GrassManKzoo said:


> If brown is bad I hope white is good..
> View attachment 197109


Does the salt stick together and get clumpy when it gets rained or snowed on?

NYH1.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

NYH1 said:


> Does the salt stick together and get clumpy when it gets rained or snowed on?
> 
> NYH1.


Your insinuating that there's no hoop house for protection. Well your right for now. There's a 30x40 tarp over it until later this week when we can move some blocks around and build one


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Paradise, MI. got a little snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Paradise, MI.


Isn't this a oxymoron...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Isn't this a oxymoron...


Not if you like to go ski doo-ing...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Isn't this a oxymoron...


Would you rather be in Hell?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Paradise, MI. got a little snow.
> 
> View attachment 197169


Ran into a fair amount from Cadillac to just north of Kingsley on Friday.

Lighthouses have not been swept into the lake yet.

PS Not sure what the heck is going on in Traverse City, starting to become another Sausagetuck.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ran into a fair amount from Cadillac to just north of Kingsley on Friday.
> 
> Lighthouses have not been swept into the lake yet.
> 
> PS Not sure what the heck is going on in Traverse City, starting to become another Sausagetuck.


Doing a little fall tour through lighthouse, wind and basket shop county before winter sets in?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Doing a little fall tour through lighthouse, wind and basket shop county before winter sets in?


Yes...some great new basket weaving techniques have been introduced since last year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ran into a fair amount from Cadillac to just north of Kingsley on Friday.
> 
> Lighthouses have not been swept into the lake yet.
> 
> PS Not sure what the heck is going on in Traverse City, starting to become another Sausagetuck.


Mancelona area got about 6 inches to.

I see some houses that are about to fall into Lake Meatchicken from the shoreline erosion.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Apparently I do not have permission to like or reply to that


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mancelona area got about 6 inches to.
> 
> I see some houses that are about to fall into Lake Meatchicken from the shoreline erosion.


Wonder if lake front property prices will be dropping any time soon...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wonder if lake front property prices will be dropping any time soon...
> 
> View attachment 197199
> 
> 
> View attachment 197200
> 
> 
> View attachment 197201
> 
> 
> View attachment 197202


Thinking about moving out of south bent? 
Meatchicken city, maybe?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...some great new basket weaving techniques have been introduced since last year.


It's good to keep your skill level up to date...... no matter what the skim is...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It's good to keep your skill level up to date...... no matter what the skim is...


He might be onto something...handmade fruit baskets to ship south.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...I've been told I should panic about fall cleanups.


----------



## Ajlawn1

End of Nov you should be fine... Leaves will be 50% down then...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> End of Nov you should be fine... Leaves will be 50% down then...


Hoping for at least that many down by then.


----------



## Turf Z

Supposed to be more Mon/Tues?

yikes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Supposed to be more Mon/Tues?
> 
> yikes


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...I've been told I should panic about fall cleanups.


Why? Is it snowing leaves?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why? Is it snowing leaves?


I wish...once again, leaves hanging on.

Could be worse. @Landgreen has way more leaves up in the trees than we do. It was weird, drive south on 37 from TC and some areas were completely bare. Others had 30-50% up. Probably about where we are. I'd guess around TC it was closer to 75-80% still hanging on.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Does this constitute a dusting? Or is there terminology for less...?


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why? Is it snowing leaves?


It was snowing leaves here last Friday. As the snow fell from trees the leaves came with it.
Still a lot of maple trees full of leaves. 
The city hasn't picked up leaves and yard debris people put on the streets for fall clean up in some neighborhoods. If they need to plow today, there'll be wind rows of leaves. 
Initially had planned on a 6am start today. I changed it last night. No accumulation on untreated pavement and walks at 5:30am. A little starting to accumulate now. 
Supposed to be an all day, slow moving light to moderate snow all day.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Supposed to be an all day, slow moving light to moderate snow all day.


I would wait it out at Hooters if I was u.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> I would wait it out at Hooters if I was u.


How's their breakfast?


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> How's their breakfast?












Pretty good


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty good


I was going to go a different route than that...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> How's their breakfast?


It's the breast breakfast ever!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty good


You probably like your breakfast sunny side up.
I prefer over easy.


----------



## EWSplow

Watched the local news this morning. You'd think we were down south, accidents everywhere. 
There's a little more snow out in the burbs but wtf.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> You probably like your breakfast sunny side up.
> I prefer over easy.


I take mine any way I can get it...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Watched the local news this morning. You'd think we were down south, accidents everywhere.
> There's a little more snow out in the burbs but wtf.


Happens every year, I chalk it up to new snowflakes that moved in.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Happens every year, I chalk it up to new snowflakes that moved in.


Probably just morons in a hurry to get nowhere.
There have been 3 different accidents in the city in the past couple weeks involving cars and pedestrians. Several children died. All were due to ghetto passing (people driving in the parking and/ or bicycle lanes). People as a rule are stupid and self centered.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> You probably like your breakfast sunny side up.
> I prefer over easy.


Nevermind...


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like this event might be a bust. 
36* and no precipitation at the moment. Supposed to "continue to snow" until after 6pm.
Temperature not supposed to drop below freezing until after that. 
Maybe salting tonight at best?


----------



## Ajlawn1

55° and the suns out... Should of wore jorts today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Flash freeze by rush hour????


----------



## Turf Z

It’s icy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> It's icy


Out there too?


----------



## Landgreen

Lake effect on its way. 4-8" (supposedly) next 24 hrs. 

Everything is kinda sorta ready.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kinda sorta?

I know the feeling.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda sorta?
> 
> I know the feeling.


I'm kinda sorta not enjoying this early snow. 
Its kinda sorta snow, kinda sorta ice. Some walks had 4"...three of which were leaves.


----------



## jomama45

13 degrees here this morning, I'm ready to go back to Florida......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> 13 degrees here this morning, I'm ready to go back to Florida......


Understandable...Floriduh is probably nicer than Wizzconsin.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> 13 degrees here this morning, I'm ready to go back to Florida......


We set a record for snowfall on yesterday's date. Maybe we can set another record for cold.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understandable...Floriduh is probably nicer than Wizzconsin.


That hot humid air is not the best for storing cheese.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> I'm kinda sorta not enjoying this early snow.
> Its kinda sorta snow, kinda sorta ice. Some walks had 4"...three of which were leaves.


I've seen a few of our drives that are completely covered with leaves. Gonna get messy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I've seen a few of our drives that are completely covered with leaves. Gonna get messy.


Lots of shear bolts...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda sorta?
> 
> I know the feeling.


If you stayed on task and played less in the .com you'd have your poop in a group for snow...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> I've seen a few of our drives that are completely covered with leaves. Gonna get messy.


Not for awhile here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Not sure what all the fuss is about I'm right on schedule...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what all the fuss is about I'm right on schedule...
> 
> View attachment 197327


Dang near all the leaves have been down for 2wks except for oaks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure what all the fuss is about I'm right on schedule...
> 
> View attachment 197327


The virtual blizzard we had...must have been at least a half inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Lake effect on its way. 4-8" (supposedly) next 24 hrs.
> 
> Everything is kinda sorta ready.


https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weather-alerts/


----------



## Turf Z

Thought that was for us for a second


----------



## NYH1

We had our first snowfall of the season today. Only enough to change the lawn from green to white. Supposed to have windchill's in the teens tomorrow. 

NYH1.


----------



## Landgreen

Turf Z said:


> Thought that was for us for a second


Well just a short drive and you too can partake in all the fun. Heavy snow now. All systems go.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> We had our first snowfall of the season today. Only enough to change the lawn from green to white. Supposed to have windchill's in the teens tomorrow.
> 
> NYH1.


Last week had 3 nights that were sub zero and a breeze that was 10-20 mph.
Day before the cold set in it I was wearing shorts/tee shirt and it was 65* and sunny.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lovely....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lovely....
> 
> View attachment 197355


I bet it will be that nice dry fluffy snow ...Your screwed...No one would blame you if you said...It Can Stop Now!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> ..No one would blame you if you said...It Can Stop Now!!


Is that what you say every time you get a code red forecast?


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> It Can Stop Now!!


????


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lovely....
> 
> View attachment 197355


24* clear and wearing shorts since it should hit the low 60's today....


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that what you say every time you get a code red forecast?


No...Because 98.6% of the time it is wrong


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> No...Because 98.6% of the time it is wrong


Oh boy, don't tell you know who about that.
He'll go into orbit!!!


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh boy, don't tell you know *who *about that.
> He'll go into orbit!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lovely....
> 
> View attachment 197355


Did you finish your blowoots???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you finish your blowoots???


Yes yesterday... So now today I figured I would get ready for snow...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes yesterday... So now today I figured I would get ready for snow...


Where layers so no to risk hypothermia....


----------



## Turf Z

Mark I was just East of Walker. It was nice to be able to see green grass


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Mark I was just East of Walker. It was nice to be able to see green grass


You should head north...holy schnikeys. We ran into upwards of 16" in a few areas.


----------



## Defcon 5

Probably be nice to have Yogi 1 up and running


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Probably be nice to have Yogi 1 up and running


Probably...tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably...tomorrow.


But its Saturday...!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> But its Saturday...!


Is that a Canadain holiday.


----------



## BUFF

Good day for shorts and a tee shirt....










But when the sun tucked down behind the Mtn's man did it cool oof quick....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Calling for snow on Monday, going to be 50° Sunday, really hoping for just a salting or nothing, in fact nothing would be best


----------



## EWSplow

I'm not looking forward to single digit wind chills starting Tuesday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> But its Saturday...!


He might be in his tree stand looken for dinner.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow apocalypse is on the way!!!!!


----------



## Landgreen

This might as well be the forecast for areas never getting a fall cleanup done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> This might as well be the forecast for areas never getting a fall cleanup done.
> 
> View attachment 197420


Could be worse...look at those pretty colours in da EwePee.


----------



## SHAWZER

Strange white stuff is covering all the ground leaves here ....


----------



## Freshwater

1 to 3 is now 3 to 5.... looks like another year of "WE DONT HAVE A CLUE" forcasts.
So 1 to 100 inches 1 to 100 times this year should cover it. 

I agree with landgreen ground temps will melt alot of this untill the temps drop... except where theres leaves.


----------



## Randall Ave

Freshwater said:


> 1 to 3 is now 3 to 5.... looks like another year of "WE DONT HAVE A CLUE" forcasts.
> So 1 to 100 inches 1 to 100 times this year should cover it.
> 
> I agree with landgreen ground temps will melt alot of this untill the temps drop... except where theres leaves.


Here for Tuesday, rain showers with a low temperature of 19'.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could be worse...look at those pretty colours in da EwePee.


Here's the forecast for Grand Marais.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Here's the forecast for Grand Marais.
> 
> View attachment 197427


Not even 10 am and your battery is at 59%...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Here's the forecast for Grand Marais.
> 
> View attachment 197427


Not to mention Grand Marais has a bunch of snow on the ground. They are already riding sleds from there to Pine Stump and who knows where else.


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks some rough sledd'en

https://www.gunflint.com/webcam-current-conditions-gunflint-lodge/
Northern mn


----------



## Hydromaster

Oh Grand Marais mi


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 197430
> Oh Grand Marais mi


Yes, this was a couple days ago.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 197428
> Looks some rough sledd'en
> 
> https://www.gunflint.com/webcam-current-conditions-gunflint-lodge/
> Northern mn
> View attachment 197429


Need a 3-4' of base or more in some areas to ride so not to fold up sleds unless you want to run FS roads.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Here for Tuesday, rain showers with a low temperature of 19'.


70* yesterday, supposed to be 65* today and then a low of 19* and snow early tomorrow with a high of 28*.


----------



## Randall Ave

Landgreen said:


> Here's the forecast for Grand Marais.
> 
> View attachment 197427


Thank God for seasonal contracts.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not even 10 am and your battery is at 59%...


I don't think I have ever fully charged my stupid phone lately.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Here's the forecast for Grand Marais.
> 
> View attachment 197427


Looks like Munising's.


----------



## Turf Z

Supposed to be drizzlin’ here


----------



## EWSplow

Finally getting some accumulation. Just a dusting on untreated walks at 2am. Starting to accumulate now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Finally getting some accumulation. Just a dusting on untreated walks at 2am. Starting to accumulate now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Train tracks are covered...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dusting on the north side of town, half inch by our shop.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Train tracks are covered...


With trains?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> With trains?


With snow!!!
This is very serious! How will the trains know where to go with the tracks covered?!?!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> With snow!!!
> This is very serious! How will the trains know where to go with the tracks covered?!?!


I hope you're a better fireman than you are a "comedian".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This has become quite the excrement show.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> This has become quite the excrement show.


Wonderful timing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Wonderful timing?


Sure...sick employees, lots of heat in the ground...anything untreated turns to ice when driven on, POS John Deere implements. Waiting on salt truck builds.

NAPA doesn't carry set screws?

Overall things are going well though, not sure anyone had high expectations today.


----------



## BUFF

Mid 70's on Saturday, mid 60's Sunday, cold from blew in around 9pm last night, 3" of snow and 12* now with mid 20's for the hi today. Tomorrow in and the rest of the week hi 50's for the hi temp.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> This has become quite the excrement show.


First rodeo of the year?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> First rodeo of the year?


Goat rodeo?

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Goat rodeo?
> 
> Yes


Everyone has to start some where....
Watch oot for the horns....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Goat rodeo?
> 
> Yes


Ditto .
One of those days...


----------



## Randall Ave

Suns shining here. Around 50 outside. Shops dead, I'm watching old xmas movies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Heated wipers are working great on my 20 YO, POS, rusted oot state truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Suns shining here. Around 50 outside. Shops dead, I'm watching old xmas movies.


I have work for you...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have work for you...


Are there any funds for re location costs?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have work for you...


Ditto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Are there any funds for re location costs?


For you...yes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just when you think you are more prepared then you ever have been.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Suns shining here. Around 50 outside. Shops dead, I'm watching old xmas movies.


Water pump belt on a 3126...road service?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Water pump belt on a 3126...road service?


All the way from New Jersey.


----------



## Randall Ave

Belt # Dayco, 17343, idler cat # 115-4204. Turn the belt like its inside out, will increase the overall length bout a 1/2 inch, will be easier to get over the crankshaft vibration dampner.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over, at least part one... Just when I was ready to start plowing too...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over, at least part one... Just when I was ready to start plowing too...
> 
> View attachment 197471


Nice zipper tie


----------



## NYH1

Saying we're gonna get 5 to 10 inches tonight into tomorrow. I hope we get 5 to 10 centimeters instead.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Now were in the 7 to 10 range...:hammerhead:


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Now were in the 7 to 10 range...:hammerhead:
> 
> View attachment 197474


Ours kept changing too and it started later than forecast. 
With NW winds meatchicken should get some lake effect too.


----------



## BUFF

Snow stopped aboot 9am, suns oot and roads have cooked oof which is not the case of the north facing web cam


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Nice zipper tie


That's when I'm ready to go!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over, at least part one... Just when I was ready to start plowing too...
> 
> View attachment 197471


Wires broke at the 13 pin connector as usual?
On one plow, I have a hose clamp around the battery connectors so they don't come loose.


----------



## BUFF

A little slick in Chicagoe this morning


----------



## BossPlow2010

Someone is having a bad day


----------



## Mr.Markus

How did the weight of that being full not hold it on...


----------



## Turf Z

Yikes

10-day says all 40s next week :usflag:


----------



## prezek

BossPlow2010 said:


> Someone is having a bad day
> View attachment 197477


Needed heavier bungee cords.


----------



## EWSplow

Sub zero wind chills tonight. Beautiful fall evening.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Someone is having a bad day
> View attachment 197477


Surprised you circled back to where it fell oot...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Sub zero wind chills tonight. Beautiful fall evening.


Talked to an Engineer at Mercury Marine and he said was pretty chilly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Someone is having a bad day
> View attachment 197477


Ryan?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan?


Just don't bring up expired tags...


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Talked to an Engineer at Mercury Marine and he said was pretty chilly.


Mercury is out in the "boonies" compared to EWS, it's probably 10-15 degrees colder up there when you get away from all of the asphalt EWS is surrounded by.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now....


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 197491


Thank Tony Robbins...


----------



## EWSplow

10* this morning. The record low for this date is 9*.
Another inch or two of snow tomorrow.
Can't wait for winter.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> 10* this morning. The record low for this date is 9*.
> Another inch or two of snow tomorrow.
> Can't wait for winter.


Temp dropped to 9*. Looks like it tied the record for this date.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Temp dropped to 9*. Looks like it tied the record for this date.


Yeah but, have any more leaves fallen...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah but, have any more leaves fallen...?


I was going to say that they must have, because there were so many leaves on lots, walks, etc but then. .


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Mercury is out in the "boonies" compared to EWS, it's probably 10-15 degrees colder up there when you get away from all of the asphalt EWS is surrounded by.......


Urban heat is what I call it, my place is aboot 10* cooler than it is in town.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thank Tony Robbins...


Was thinking Confucius...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Urban heat is what I call it, my place is aboot 10* cooler than it is in town.


All of this " urban heat" is making my fingers numb .


----------



## Landgreen

Maybe they think Thanksgiving got skipped this year?


----------



## NYH1

So our projected 5 to 10 inches turned out to be about an inch and a half. I plowed anyway. Good to have a light run the first push of the season.

NYH1.


----------



## cjames808

Hey I can see one of my sites in your foto. Lay oooff. 


EWSplow said:


> I was going to say that they must have, because there were so many leaves on lots, walks, etc but then. .
> View attachment 197494


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Hey I can see one of my sites in your foto. Lay oooff.


I'll be in the area later. I can check the site...

Edit, are you clearing it now?


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Maybe they think Thanksgiving got skipped this year?
> 
> View attachment 197496


Next time run them through the blower to see what kind of distance you get.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 197508


Is this the new file foto that will be posted numerous times this season?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Next time run them through the blower to see what kind of distance you get.....


Not a fan of turkeyburger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Is this the new file foto that will be posted numerous times this season?


Depends...would you like it to be?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Is this the new file foto that will be posted numerous times this season?


Or, he still hasn't filled the bird feeders or cut up these limbs.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...would you like it to be?


That would be up to the guy with four thumbs to decide....


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Or, he still hasn't filled the bird feeders or cut up these limbs.


I wasn't going to comment aboot the sky rat feeders that draw in tree rats close to your house but since you brought it up...…. I would think you wouldn't want to draw them in close to your house or any building. Set them oot aboot 100yds to make it a fun shot and you wouldn't need to deal with the carcasses or blood.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not a fan of turkeyburger.


Not a fan of turkey unless it's in a bottle and 100proof....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 197507


We had to be right up there, I dont think we got quite 10, may be 8 plus.


----------



## Philbilly2

I hate winter...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I hate winter...
> 
> View attachment 197509


It can stop now?


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> It can stop now?


I would add some extra words at the moment...


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> I hate winter...
> 
> View attachment 197509


Looks like our Salt...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Not this?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 197507


 Notice that empire is estimated? It's probably because no one's been able to get to those people. I heard they got over 4 feet of snow.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks like our Salt...


Is that why you prefer to run withoot a spinner?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Is that why you prefer to run withoot a spinner?


Thats why the spinners fall off, those grapefruit size chunks hitting it.


----------



## Shawbuilders

Landgreen said:


> Notice that empire is estimated? It's probably because no one's been able to get to those people. I heard they got over 4 feet of snow.


Close, 37, was there this morning


----------



## Shawbuilders

But I'm sure it's more by now, that was at 7 am, but I mean you can drive 5 mile and have a 6 inch difference in the snow belt as well. First season up here, it's crazy


----------



## Landgreen

Shawbuilders said:


> First season up here, it's crazy


...


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> I'll be in the area later. I can check the site...
> 
> Edit, are you clearing it now?


I was there salting at midnight. The washer factory right next to the salt piles lol. Saw about 100 trucks waiting to load.


----------



## EWSplow

Apparently, we're at 28% of our average annual snowfall for the season. I wonder what will happen when winter arrives...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Apparently, we're at 28% of our average annual snowfall for the season. I wonder what will happen when winter arrives...


I'm going to go out on a limb...it's going to snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb...it's going to snow.


Thanks Simon


----------



## BUFF

44* with a 10-15mph breeze with a supposed hi of 57*


----------



## LapeerLandscape

3* this morning and its not even Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had to be right up there, I dont think we got quite 10, may be 8 plus.


It was 8.5 officially here. Plowed at 4-6. Alot melted at first, and the rest settled down into wet and heavy.


----------



## Freshwater

Ground is still so warm. While plowing at 19 degrees, the piles were gushing water, like it was 38 degrees. Then it all froze, you couldn't plow and get salt down fast enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 3* this morning and its not even Thanksgiving yet.


If you're Kanuckian, Thanksgiving Day is long past.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you're Kanuckian, Thanksgiving Day is long past.


We're working on making spring sooner too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> We're working on making spring sooner too...


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> We're working on making spring sooner too...


Is that the new Canadian yearly savings time


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowing now. Supposed to be close to an inch and end around midnight. 
Everything still has salt from the last event. 
I hate these little maybe an inch events. I probably won't get any sleep.


----------



## cjames808

Story of my life. Wait watch. Wait. Watch. Drive around. Work.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Story of my life. Wait watch. Wait. Watch. Drive around. Work.


Let me know what you see, so I can get some sleep


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle???


----------



## SHAWZER

Sticks ???


----------



## SHAWZER

Above freezing all next week , I will have more sandwiches ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Sticks ???


They did say less than a half inch...a dusting is that.


----------



## SHAWZER

Apparently we had or are having a light snowshower ... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Apparently we had or are having a light snowshower ... ?


Yes... do a little salt run in the moonlight its still and quiet... heading home and "SQUALL!"


----------



## SHAWZER

I wondered where that Squall went .....


----------



## cjames808

Came in at midnight. Scraped all 1” lots guys did all walks. Salty. 

Got another load of salt yesterday. Pd $110 ton. Prices are up $5-$10 today.


----------



## SHAWZER

I heard winter is done ........ for the month of November anyways ...


----------



## Turf Z

Holy damn that was a storm Tuesday 
Plowed 20” total off one of our lots out in the open


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Any fotos of that 20”?



Is what she said...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Dodge owners with extended mirrors
=
wideout owners driving with extended wings


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## Defcon 5

32 this morning...It’s Over!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's snowing...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's snowing...


Sure, got pics?


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Sure, got pics?


No it's done now...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's snowing...


Did that Wednesday and Thursday night equaling aboot 3-5" depending on where you're at.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's snowing...





1olddogtwo said:


> Sure, got pics?


A video?


----------



## BUFF

Should be a interesting week of weather


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Should be a interesting week of weather
> 
> View attachment 197980


What are they calling for Tuesday? 6-8?

Will you even put a plow on for that?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> What are they calling for Tuesday? 6-8?
> 
> Will you even put a plow on for that?


Put the plow on the atv to clear a couple elderly neighbors and the pads I front of the overhead doors at home if needed.


----------



## BUFF

From aboot an hour ago when I was heading home, can't more than 150yds now and aboot 2" has coming down since I got home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> From aboot an hour ago when I was heading home, can't more than 150yds now and aboot 2" has coming down since I got home.
> 
> View attachment 198030


K


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


The "S" and "W" keys no longer werking?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> The "S" and "W" keys no longer werking?


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> From aboot an hour ago when I was heading home, can't more than 150yds now and aboot 2" has coming down since I got home.
> 
> View attachment 198030


Sounds like that's only 10% of what you're going to get. We got your forecast on our local news.


----------



## BUFF

The NTAC's actually got it right...… even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy WOW!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> The NTAC's actually got it right...… even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally
> 
> View attachment 198051


File foto.

Looks like about 14" so far...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> The NTAC's actually got it right...… even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally
> 
> View attachment 198051


File photo is right, I've seen that somewhere else a few minutes ago.

Any cross trolling going on?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Any cross trolling going on?


Always.... keeps peephole bizzie


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> The NTAC's actually got it right...… even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally
> 
> View attachment 198051


Looks like good snowmobile riding snow!

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 20", 1st 5-6" was heavy for use then the rest was fluffy.


----------



## EWSplow

We're just getting


BUFF said:


> Ended up with 20", 1st 5-6" was heavy for use then the rest was fluffy.


How come our local weather guessers got your snow spot on and can't get anything local right?
Were getting that storm too.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> We're just getting
> 
> How come our local weather guessers got your snow spot on and can't get anything local right?
> Were getting that storm too.
> View attachment 198063


Heck if I know…… guess it wasn't your NTAC's turn.
IMO they average being 20% correct


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Heck if I know…… guess it wasn't your NTAC's turn.
> IMO they average being 20% correct


Your weather rock is more accurate most of the time.


----------



## m_ice

Looks like it's going to be a good day for cleanups here in Illernoiz today


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of rain and strong winds today . I would rather have snow .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Lots of rain and strong winds today . I would rather have snow .....


Snow with this wind would not be fun...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks like a green Christmas...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yesterday was beautiful for cleanups, got 4 big 1s off my list. Today looks like the equipment is going away for the winter..


----------



## SHAWZER

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snow with this wind would not be fun...


Almost always windy where I live , I like drifts ....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Yesterday was beautiful for cleanups, got 4 big 1s off my list. Today looks like the equipment is going away for the winter..


Time to bring out the winter equipment...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Time to bring out the winter equipment...
> View attachment 198082


File foto...


----------



## BUFF

Snow on roads and lots is a little crunchy.....-6*F


----------



## Philbilly2

m_ice said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good day for cleanups here in Illernoiz today


I stopped at the Wal Mart this am to get some beer and soda for the office, the loose shopping carts were going across the lot at mach 5 and smashing into peoples cars...  I chose to park on the East side of the parking lot.


----------



## Hydromaster

23°
Sorry no birdfeeders


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 23°
> Sorry no birdfeeders
> View attachment 198086


Nice deck ornament though...


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Nice deck ornament though...


I hate that snowblower,last year I carried it around in the back of my truck as counterweight I never ran it once.

I have a different snow blower with wheels on it that's much faster


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Looks like it's going to be a good day for cleanups here in Illernoiz today


Time to start the holiday vacay early... Pretty much futile trying to accomplish anything today... Hopefully that lake is blocking the wind for your guys...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> I hate that snowblower,last year I carried it around in the back of my truck as counterweight


Using water this year?


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Using water this year?


1 gallon water jug's ....


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I hate that snowblower,last year I carried it around in the back of my truck as counterweight I never ran it once.
> 
> I have a different snow blower with wheels on it that's much faster


Single Stage?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Time to bring out the winter equipment...
> View attachment 198082


We did that Monday...


----------



## NYH1

61* yesterday, 55* today….still jorts weather!

NYH1.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Time to start the holiday vacay early... Pretty much futile trying to accomplish anything today... Hopefully that lake is blocking the wind for your guys...


They're complaining but it's actually working in their favor blowing away before they can get it sucked up. They just filled vac trailer, I told them to wrap it up and pack out for the day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Time to bring out the winter equipment...
> View attachment 198082


Looks like he will planting grass next spring. If we tried that here that truck would be buried, its so wet.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like he will planting grass next spring. If we tried that here that truck would be buried, its so wet.


He's at a cemetery so not many people to complain...
looks like he's on the road/ drive, but I
Hear you, I've used my atv to push leaves and it works great


----------



## Freshwater

Hydromaster said:


> I hate that snowblower,last year I carried it around in the back of my truck as counterweight I never ran it once.
> 
> I have a different snow blower with wheels on it that's much faster


I know someone exploring different types of counterweight. Might be able to make a sale.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> I know someone exploring different types of counterweight. Might be able to make a sale.


Easy now, keep the gross thread posting to a minimum..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.,..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File meme...


----------



## SHAWZER

Quiet on PS this morning ...... too many Turkey Sandwiches ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Below freezing here , calling for 10 - 15 cm on Sunday .


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> Quiet on PS this morning ...... too many Turkey Sandwiches ?


Maybe everyone closed up for the holiday. They could be out early morning shopping with the wives.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Maybe everyone closed up for the holiday. They could be out early morning shopping with the wives.


I'm sitting in a tree...like a good monkey.


----------



## SHAWZER

Even in a tree sounds way better than shopping ..... I am sitting in a reclining chair watching light snow fall outside .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Even in a tree sounds way better than shopping ...


What about tree shopping...??? @LapeerLandscape


----------



## BUFF

18*, cloudy with snow forecasted for early evening.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 18*, cloudy with snow forecasted for early evening.


Did you see the forecast for Poopscoop, Minniesoda???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What about tree shopping...??? @LapeerLandscape


Already sold 2 and dont even have them displayed yet.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the forecast for Poopscoop, Minniesoda???


Oh ya I sure did don't jyou know....
Still light oot and it's snowing..... they royally hosed that up.......
Have a high wind warning in effect till tomorrow. Calling for 30-40 mph winds and 60mph gust. 
Should drift in nicely....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Oh ya I sure did don't jyou know....
> Still light oot and it's snowing..... they royally hosed that up.......
> Have a high wind warning in effect till tomorrow. Calling for 30-40 mph winds and 60mph gust.
> Should drift in nicely....


I thought that was just a breeze for you guys.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought that was just a breeze for you guys.


It's 60mph that's more than a breeze...


----------



## Randall Ave

I've been 130 on a bike, it was breezy. Was outside during the Sandy storm. That was downright scary.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the forecast for Poopscoop, Minniesoda???


Looks like 20+" according to our local weather.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It's 60mph that's more than a breeze...


Enough to swing the weather rock?


----------



## Freshwater

I've been 130 on a bike, it was breezy. Was outside during the Sandy storm. That was downright scary.[/QUOTE]

I've been at.a similar speed on a bike as a passenger. The wind is crazy, and the tunnel vision is a real thing too.

Keep an eye out on the east coast with this storm. Theres a low climbing the coast at the same time. If the timings right look out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If the timing is right for what?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the timing is right for what?


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> I've been at.a similar speed on a bike as a passenger. The wind is crazy, and the tunnel vision is a real thing too.


I hope you had a gas can in your hand...…… that's the only reason a guy rides on the back of a motorcycle....:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Enough to swing the weather rock?


Kicks it oot aboot 28* and holds it.
But the wind hasn't showed up, no real surprise.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> If the timing is right for what?


Now I can't find the video. When this weekend storm makes it to the east coast, theres a second low going up the coast. If the timing is right when the 2 lows meet they're going to get killed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Now I can't find the video. When this weekend storm makes it to the east coast, theres a second low going up the coast. *If the timing is right when the 2 lows meet they're going to get killed.*


So nothing will happen?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> So nothing will happen?


Of course not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice surprise....inch and a half in the last hour and a half.


----------



## SHAWZER

You have strong winds from the east there too ?


----------



## SHAWZER

This system has not hit here yet , looks like it will around 7:30 am . Would not be surprised if the power goes out with the strong winds , snow and freezing rain .


----------



## Turf Z

Per push warriors out scraping water here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No idea about, think it died down. 

A solid 3" now.


----------



## Turf Z

Wow

gonna Plow all that?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> No idea about, think it died down.
> 
> A solid 3" now.


Keep it over there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So far just rain with freezing temps, ice on raised surfaces and none so far on my driveway.


----------



## Western1

But ground temps are warm?


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Turf Z

Holland 0-.5”
Grand Haven 0-1”
Norton Shores 1-2.5”

depending on what corner of the parking lots you’re in


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So far just rain with freezing temps, ice on raised surfaces and none so far on my driveway.


What about on your unsalted hood?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about on your unsalted hood?


My truck is warm and dry in the garage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> But ground temps are warm?


Yes, stopped now and melting down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Wow
> 
> gonna Plow all that?


Churches, accounts that are open. Not much choce.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Things are really starting to ice up, everything has that clear/frost look to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And a thunderstorm some time before 2.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about on your unsalted hood?


I use ethical salting on my hood and only salt it every 3 days in the winter.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I use ethical salting on my hood and only salt it every 3 days in the winter.


Hey don't be starting trouble!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And a thunderstorm some time before 2.


I heard there was thundersnow in GR.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, stopped now and melting down.


I don't think anyone thought it was going to be this far south

about an inch has melted off in the last hour,
Wet pavement/Slush in all the drive lanes


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard there was thundersnow in GR.


There's some thunder snow











Turf Z said:


> I don't think anyone thought it was going to be this far south


well someone did, but no one ever believes him...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice surprise....inch and a half in the last hour and a half.


That's alot of rain.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard there was thundersnow in GR.


Thunder is coming from Marks tree stand...


----------



## BUFF

9* clear sky, calling for low 30’s and full solar... should get a pretty good melt today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's alot of rain.


It is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's some thunder snow
> View attachment 198218
> 
> 
> well someone did, but no one ever believes him...


File complaint/whine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its freezing rain mixed with ice pellets here. 
Salted all the pavement sites, should be good for 3 days...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Its freezing rain mixed with ice pellets here.
> Salted all the pavement sites, should be good for 3 days...


The 3 day time frame is only good for clear weather. You may have to salt once an hour.


----------



## EWSplow

Dodged a bullet here. Light rain this morning, possible mix this afternoon, but its 40*.
2" forecast only 40 miles north. 
I have too many unfinished projects to have to deal with snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> The 3 day time frame is only good for clear weather. You may have to salt once an hour.


Oh.... Im new at this ...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had to do a salt run at a couple stores and the county is out running like crazy. Must be zero tolerance day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had to do a salt run at a couple stores and the county is out running like crazy. Must be zero tolerance day.


Day #4?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had to do a salt run at a couple stores and the county is out running like crazy. Must be zero tolerance day.


Lol
There's a city down here (next to fantasy island) that has salted 6" of snow, Some days they only salt the intersections, some days they salt everything.


----------



## NYH1

Snowing good now. They're saying to except 6 to 12 inches or more by tomorrow afternoon. Last month they called for 12 inches we got about 3. We'll see. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thankfully it's a Sunday and holiday weekend.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thankfully it's a Sunday and holiday weekend.


Why are you closed...?

This rain is getting boring...


----------



## NYH1

It warmed up to 22*°* and changed to rain....neat.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why are you closed...?
> 
> This rain is getting boring...


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure am thankful for no zero tolerance accounts. 

4.25" in 2 hours officially at the aerodrome. Wasn't even lake effect. 

That would have been an EPIC service failure.


----------



## Turf Z

That’s a bunch

how many cleanups you have left?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That's a bunch
> 
> how many cleanups you have left?


Today...none.

We'll see how much this solar radiation burns oof.


----------



## TheXpress2002

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's some thunder snow
> View attachment 198218
> 
> 
> well someone did, but no one ever believes him...


Never.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure am thankful for no zero tolerance accounts.
> 
> 4.25" in 2 hours officially at the aerodrome. Wasn't even lake effect.
> 
> That would have been an EPIC service failure.


You were not supposed to let that build up over one inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You were not supposed to let that build up over one inch.


I know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Never.


Ever


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumour on the playground is it's supposed to be "benign" this week.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is it's supposed to be "benign" this week.


How was it strapping the plows on after you woke up to 4" of snow. I'm sure I crossed your mind with a few expletives.

Should have listened to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> How was it strapping the plows on after you woke up to 4" of snow. I'm sure I crossed your mind with a few expletives.
> 
> Should have listened to me.


Only had 1 back plow to mount and a front plow. I put the plow on the Sterling because it was convenient and the crap was so heavy.

What I'm saying is I was ready. Not because of your guess either.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only had 1 back plow to mount and a front plow. I put the plow on the Sterling because it was convenient and the crap was so heavy.
> 
> What I'm saying is I was ready. Not because of your guess either.


Educated guess??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Educated guess??


Yes, because it's December and I'm a professional but apparently unethical snow contractor.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, because it's December and I'm a professional but apparently unethical snow contractor.


Welcome to the club


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Welcome to the club


If you're a member I want oot.


----------



## SHAWZER

We have a club up here .... don't tell anyone , its top secret .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> We have a club up here .... don't tell anyone , its top secret .


Sandwich Club?


----------



## SHAWZER

Club Sandwich


----------



## Philbilly2

SHAWZER said:


> Club Sandwich


No, that bar closed down a few months ago... I think it reopened as like Main Street Pub now... :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Club Sandwich


Sounds like a hipster/trendy/uppity kind of place...… Mark would fit in well....


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Sounds like a hipster/trendy/uppity kind of place...… Mark would fit in well....


I was... that is why it closed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sounds like a hipster/trendy/uppity kind of place...… Mark would fit in well....


Yeah, that's me...a hipster and uppity.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, that's me...a hipster and uppity.


Yep... it is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Polar vortex?
I think fall is over on Sunday. Cold and snow Monday.


----------



## Turf Z

Not cool


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Not cool


Agreed...cold.


----------



## Hydromaster

30° and sunny this am


----------



## BossPlow2010

Fixing ewetrical lines at the ski hill today


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Fixing ewetrical lines at the ski hill today
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505


Nice


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Nice


Not sure if the truck leads going down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Fixing ewetrical lines at the ski hill today
> View attachment 198504
> View attachment 198505


I watched the video.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s raining!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It did...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It did...


Not here.........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


All I can say is if you have any rutted up ground that you want smooth do it today or it could be like that till spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> All I can say is if you have any rutted up ground that you want smooth do it today or it could be like that till spring.


K


----------



## Turf Z

Snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Snow?


Biblical flood???


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Load the ark with two of every plow


----------



## Turf Z

Anything cool happening by you Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Anything cool happening by you Mark?


Started salting....its been way over 3 days and the pavement is wet.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Started salting....its been way over 3 days and the pavement is wet.


unethical.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> unethical.....


SKWBE


----------



## Turf Z

Almost a whiteout here right now
Nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?

Stopped on the north side of town, still coming down a little on the south side.


----------



## Randall Ave

Almost 60 outside here at the moment, just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

25° here...


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Almost 60 outside here at the moment, just saying.


19* and clear star filled sky


----------



## LapeerLandscape

31* and flurries with hot black coffee


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 198597


----------



## Defcon 5

They sell paper towel and cleaner at the gas station


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is a courtesy wipe like a courtesy flush?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is a courtesy wipe like a courtesy flush?


In this case ....Yes


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 198598


Need sum black tape?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowpocalypse is OVER..


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowpocalypse is OVER..
> 
> View attachment 198611


Nice to see some sunshine, eh.


----------



## DeVries

Both hands on the wheel there mister


----------



## Ajlawn1

11:02 maintenance guy sends this... So I pull guys off of shop decorating to go start salting...









11:37 warden sends this from same property... SMH....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> 11:02 maintenance guy sends this... So I pull guys off of shop decorating to go start salting...
> View attachment 198612
> 
> 
> 11:37 warden sends this from same property... SMH....
> 
> View attachment 198613


The invisible salt seems to be working...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 11:02 maintenance guy sends this... So I pull guys off of shop decorating to go start salting...
> View attachment 198612
> 
> 
> 11:37 warden sends this from same property... SMH....
> 
> View attachment 198613


Very ethical salting....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Both hands on the wheel there mister


How do you think I got such a clear picture?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> How do you think I got such a clear picture?


Trail cam?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Trail cam?


$30!!!


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, no need to continue bringing comments from other threads into discussions just to make fun of someone. so, as I have always asked/said, if you don't care for another then DO NOT interact with them. there is absolutely NO reason for it and no need to gang up on another member with the sole intent of bashing them

thanks


----------



## Turf Z

Still snowing with some purpose here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 11:02 maintenance guy sends this... So I pull guys off of shop decorating to go start salting...
> View attachment 198612
> 
> 
> 11:37 warden sends this from same property... SMH....
> 
> View attachment 198613


Send him that second pic back and ask him if his pic was from last year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> Trail cam?


With an Acari mount!


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Costing to an inch turns into 3"??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowpocalypse is back!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunlight to a whiteoot to sunlight in 2 miles.


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 198619


But it's a dry breeze...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> 11:02 maintenance guy sends this... So I pull guys off of shop decorating to go start salting...
> View attachment 198612
> 
> 
> 11:37 warden sends this from same property... SMH....
> 
> View attachment 198613


Their was no need to salt here this morning. The ground temps never caught up to the snow. Yet....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Their was no need to salt here this morning. The ground temps never caught up to the snow. Yet....
> View attachment 198620
> View attachment 198620
> 
> 
> View attachment 198621


I know someone that "assaulted" over there...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Their was no need to salt here this morning. The ground temps never caught up to the snow. Yet....
> View attachment 198620
> View attachment 198620
> 
> 
> View attachment 198621


Its probably not a seasonal account.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

My kids school hasn't been touched by a plow or shovel


----------



## GrassManKzoo




----------



## EWSplow

GrassManKzoo said:


> View attachment 198637


When I was a kid....
And up hill both ways.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know someone that "assaulted" over there...


Hes a little west of me. Its generally colder over there. Since I'm now by myself, my entire route is squarely in the heat dome.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know someone that "assaulted" over there...


Every bit of it was justified.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Every bit of it was justified.


Guilty conscience???

I simply stated a fact.


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guilty conscience???
> 
> I simply stated a fact.


Did Todd's daughter help you pick out that big word


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Did Todd's daughter help you pick out that big word


I???


----------



## TheXpress2002

Mark Oomkes said:


> I???


Ey?


----------



## Defcon 5

TheXpress2002 said:


> Did Todd's daughter help you pick out that big word


My daughter would never help Mark...She doesn't even like me..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Radar is clear...but it's snowing...dusting to a 1/4" or so.


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing now, was 50 yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Snowing now, was 50 yesterday.


Where have I heard this?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where have I heard this?


The snoglobe weather channel.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Radar is clear...but it's snowing...dusting to a 1/4" or so.


R we looking at the same radar?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> R we looking at the same radar?
> 
> View attachment 198665


You tell me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> R we looking at the same radar?
> 
> View attachment 198665


Probably not.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's move on guys


----------



## Ajlawn1

Guess 30% is the new 100%....


----------



## BUFF

Haven't seen a disclaimer saying they are making a guess before...
*All of these snowfall forecasts are subject to change but it's very unlikely snow will somehow miss Colorado.*

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/12/11/colorado-weather-mountains-could-see-a-couple-feet-of-snow-this-weekend/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bomb Cyclone!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bomb Cyclone!!!
> 
> View attachment 198756


Blizzard Monday night?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Blizzard Monday night?


Blizzard-bomb cyclone, almost the same thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Blizzard-bomb cyclone, almost the same thing.


Same as a Cummings\Mercedes-Benz?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Haven't seen a disclaimer saying they are making a guess before...
> *All of these snowfall forecasts are subject to change but it's very unlikely snow will somehow miss Colorado.*
> 
> https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/12/11/colorado-weather-mountains-could-see-a-couple-feet-of-snow-this-weekend/


 gunna need a cumingges like engine,
you should pre-plow now.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same as a Cummings\Mercedes-Benz?


No need for cross threading....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> No need for cross threading....


Nobody likes cross threaded nuts...or bolts.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> cross threaded nuts...or bolts.


Nature's Loc-tite


----------



## jomama45

GMC Driver said:


> Nature's Loc-tite


Learned many years ago from a local farmer, "cross threads are better than no threads"...........


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Learned many years ago from a local farmer, "cross threads are better than no threads"...........


Tack weld the nut to the bolt and hit it with a grinder or gas axe to remove.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

Light snow globing 
21*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I head of an impending blizzard Monday night...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 198800
> View attachment 198801
> View attachment 198802


I can give you another opinion.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I head of an impending blizzard Monday night...


Heard it went south, way south


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heard it went south, way south


Antarctica south?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 198800
> View attachment 198801
> View attachment 198802


We need to rename it a fifthcast because I think they are all drinking a fifth of something


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A wee bit slickery in spots...kind of froze up under the snow, at least where unethical salting had not occurred. 

Remi's 4 paw drive didn't work so well for her, she went down sideways.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Must of got their sampling... Blizzard warning over.

I posted some models last night, but now they're gone...???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must of got their sampling... Blizzard warning over.
> 
> I posted some models last night, but now they're gone...???


Where'd they go?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Remi's 4 paw drive didn't work so well for her, she went down sideways.


slip and fall..... hope you have your poop in a group when the lawyer shows up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Where'd they go?


Same place the storm went.


----------



## BUFF

epic amounts...

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/12/14/major-mountain-storm-drops-epic-amounts/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A county salt truck just went by loaded and there is no snow or ice what so ever. Sunday double time. payuppayup


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> A county salt truck just went by loaded and there is no snow or ice what so ever. Sunday double time. payuppayup
> 
> View attachment 198823


That looks like a premium slip and fall hazzard right there at the landscape yard...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That looks like a premium slip and fall hazzard right there at the landscape yard...
> 
> View attachment 198824


Thats what I heard so I'm here on Sunday to take care of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> A county salt truck just went by loaded and there is no snow or ice what so ever. Sunday double time. payuppayup
> 
> View attachment 198823


Whats the temperature?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Whats the temperature?


30*


----------



## m_ice

Here they spray the bridges every day is below 32*, I think it's part of their ethical salting campaign


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> A county salt truck just went by loaded and there is no snow or ice what so ever. Sunday double time. payuppayup
> 
> View attachment 198823


I don't see a truck or salt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 30*


Pavement is dry and below freezing...salt away!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to take a picture last week, i was driving to the shop and from the vantage point of coming down the hill you could see 2 bridges and both were cut with definite lines of frost from one side to the next. Everything else was bone dry.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pavement is dry and below freezing...salt away!!!


It's only been 2 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess none of us can complain much...

https://www.columbian.com/news/2019...149-mph-gusts-up-to-10-feet-of-mountain-snow/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess none of us can complain much...
> 
> https://www.columbian.com/news/2019...149-mph-gusts-up-to-10-feet-of-mountain-snow/


OH NO not a red alert!!!! The only thing worse than a red alert is a
@Defcon 5 !!!! Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> OH NO not a red alert!!!! The only thing worse than a red alert is a
> @Defcon 5 !!!! Oh the humanity!!!!


You realize DEFCON 5 is the lowest level of alert or normal.
DEFCON 1 is when the poop has hit the fan.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> You realize DEFCON 5 is the lowest level of alert or normal.
> DEFCON 1 is when the poop has hit the fan.


Lol... I didn't want to break it to him... He didn't heed my previous warnings I guess...

**CANCELLED**


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> You realize DEFCON 5 is the lowest level of alert or normal.
> DEFCON 1 is when the poop has hit the fan.


Yes
Sorry I didn't expect the post to be taken so seriously,


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes
> Sorry I didn't expect the post to be taken so seriously,


This is a serious forum and professionalism is expected, not sum Johnny cum lucky standup funny guy sight....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> This is a serious forum and professionalism is expected, not sum Johnny cum lucky standup funny guy sight....


Straight face?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Straight face?


And my names not Johnny....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Straight face?


Always, it's a " look through you dead pan look ".
Does a great job keeping people in public at a distance.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bomb cyclone is over...


----------



## Turf Z

Why is it snowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Why is it snowing


How much do you have?


----------



## Turf Z

Dusting, just enough to cover roads/drives

looks bad coming out of the sky though


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Dusting, just enough to cover roads/drives
> 
> looks bad coming out of the sky though


Checked an hour ago and nothing, friendly competitor texted and said it was snowing. We have the same here so far but it isn't snowing right now.


----------



## Turf Z

This is just kind of annoying honestly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Moon is out here...and it's snowing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks to be a warm finish to December, maybe it'll stay warm all season and we'll just get random LE bursts, I just love LE snow, it's my favorite, next to taxes of course


----------



## Ajlawn1

I wish this crap was LE I could have ethically salted instead of unethically...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wish this crap was LE I could have ethically salted instead of unethically...


Pretty sure I saw you out there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our ethical salting from yesterday was holding, what wasn't salted I couldn't ethically justify salting at just a dusting. Even if it is below freezing and snowing...can you imagine the uproar in Vancouver letting something like that go?


----------



## Turf Z

Little more up north, as expected

worth a salt, not worth leaving my bed that early. Sounds like a plow tomorrow night too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bomb cyclone is over...


Where???


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where???


Not sure now, you're five hours late to the party...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure now, you're five hours late to the party...


The cause


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure now, you're five hours late to the party...


And I'm ok with sleeping while your working.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> The cause
> View attachment 198854


Ethical drinking...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...had-its-wettest-year-since-at-least-1892.html


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good thing someone doesn't mow on that side of the state, he'd never get anything done...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good thing someone doesn't mow on that side of the state, he'd never get anything done...
> 
> View attachment 198875


Oh you funny guy you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

White Christmas in da YewPee...

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...w-already-snowbanks-tower-over-sidewalks.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> White Christmas in da YewPee...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...w-already-snowbanks-tower-over-sidewalks.html


You ready to go up riding? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a used skidoo 850 with 450 miles from the same guy I bought the little 4wheeler off for the grand kids


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You ready to go up riding? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a used skidoo 850 with 450 miles from the same guy I bought the little 4wheeler off for the grand kids


Yes, bought a '13 600 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> You ready to go up riding? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a used skidoo 850 with 450 miles from the same guy I bought the little 4wheeler off for the grand kids


I would re think that invitation ...I would rather watch paint dry than spend an extended amount of time with mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I would re think that invitation ...I would rather watch paint dry than spend an extended amount of time with mark


You already have...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You already have...


He watches paint dry?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> He watches paint dry?


He is a union m........ not like he works.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@LapeerLandscape

Did you see this?

https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/astonishing-number-of-trees-block-up-snowmobile-trails.html


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I would rather watch paint dry


Watching paint dry is a whiskey drinking event.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> @LapeerLandscape
> 
> Did you see this?
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/astonishing-number-of-trees-block-up-snowmobile-trails.html


Did you see this? If so, My carrier pigeon is fired.

https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/...e-mackinac-bridge-for-snowmobile-the-mac.html


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Did you see this? If so, My carrier pigeon is fired.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/...e-mackinac-bridge-for-snowmobile-the-mac.html


Yes, that's a few days old too


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes, that's a few days old too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did you see this? If so, My carrier pigeon is fired.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/...e-mackinac-bridge-for-snowmobile-the-mac.html


Yes, a week or so ago when they announced it.


----------



## Philbilly2

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/new...escue-pigeons-wearing-cowboy-hats/4399392002/

Pigeons... LMAO... they are hard to kill with a dove load... sometimes they just have a death wish and won't leave the decoys alone... got a couple of bands off them threw the years though.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/videos/new...escue-pigeons-wearing-cowboy-hats/4399392002/
> 
> Pigeons... LMAO... they are hard to kill with a dove load... sometimes they just have a death wish and won't leave the decoys alone... got a couple of bands off them threw the years though.


.17HMR does a nice job on them when they're sitting on a post of fence wire, in flight it's peasant loads.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Did you see this? If so, My carrier pigeon is fired.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/...e-mackinac-bridge-for-snowmobile-the-mac.html


No trees blocking the trail there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @LapeerLandscape
> 
> Did you see this?
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/astonishing-number-of-trees-block-up-snowmobile-trails.html


Yes I did. That looks to be near Marquette the snowmobile haters capital of the world. Grand Marais and Seney area is good, they worked round the clock to have the trails ready on 12 1 19. Not sure about Paradise and Newberry sometimes they are a little late getting going because of all the swampy area.


----------



## Turf Z

How much snow did you end up with, Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> How much snow did you end up with, Mark?


Depends...close to 4" by my shop, less than an inch in Cascade and north.

How about you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lovely snow squalls...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got 1/2 or more.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got 1/2 or more.


Are you sure you don't have your Fireball goggles still on??


----------



## Defcon 5

I'm holding on to this for you randy...Wife keeps trying to throw it a way...Fireball birdfeeder


----------



## BossPlow2010

A lot of untreated lots, snow must’ve snuck up on people.

very sneaky snow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm holding on to this for you randy...Wife keeps trying to throw it a way...Fireball birdfeeder
> View attachment 198947


Bring it up to the after Christmas party.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm holding on to this for you randy...Wife keeps trying to throw it a way...Fireball birdfeeder
> View attachment 198947


No wonder those damn pigeons aren't making it to Wisconsin, they're getting drunk at Todd's house


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> No wonder those damn pigeons aren't making it to Wisconsin, they're getting drunk at Todd's house


Someplace you will never be invited to...Had to move out of the last place because you knew where I lived


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> because you knew where I lived


Bunking with Ryan now?

oh crap I gave it away again


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> A lot of untreated lots, snow must've snuck up on people.
> 
> very sneaky snow...


I thought snow fell....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got 1/2 or more.


So did we.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bring it up to the after Christmas party.


I'll check the mail again today, but still have not seen my invitation...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll check the mail again today, but still have not seen my invitation...


You will probably still be putting up Christmas decorations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So we were in the 2" range until late afternoon when they dropped it to 1"...that was when I started worrying. 

About 1/3 of our accounts had over 4", the rest were 1.5-2" which came in 2 stages. Second one was a couple hours in and we had to replow several accounts.


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Bunking with Ryan now?
> 
> oh crap I gave it away again


Yes...That's it


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So we were in the 2" range until late afternoon when they dropped it to 1"...that was when I started worrying.
> 
> About 1/3 of our accounts had over 4", the rest were 1.5-2" which came in 2 stages. Second one was a couple hours in and we had to replow several accounts.


Can it stop now???


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You will probably still be putting up Christmas decorations.


I know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Can it stop now???


It did...5 hours ago.


----------



## Turf Z

So it’s just going to keep on snowing then?

oh, ok. Nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> So it's just going to keep on snowing then?
> 
> oh, ok. Nice


Where?


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z said:


> So it's just going to keep on snowing then?
> 
> oh, ok. Nice


I thought the almighty mark said it stopped 5 hours ago


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought the almighty mark said it stopped 5 hours ago


Just in the hipster city...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought the almighty mark said it stopped 5 hours ago


It did.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's still flaking...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's still flaking...


?????????


----------



## Turf Z

Hour #25 of snowfall here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not here...


----------



## NYH1

Plowed yesterday, plowed today....prolly gonna be plowing tomorrow too! lowred:

NYH1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter is over here ......















Until after Christmas .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Winter is over here ......
> 
> Until after Christmas .


Not sure it's really even started here...


----------



## BUFF

Haven't had fresh snow since the weekend but still winter like.
From yesterday on the way home.


















Went oot east this morning and on the way back Kanuk Honkers were wondering around in every direction.









Never get tired of the view of the mtns.


----------



## Defcon 5

No snow in the foreseeable future...I’m calling it...It’s Over!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was over on Saturday.

Here's sunset at South Haven Sunday evening. We've passed the Winter Solstice, so daylight will be (very gradually) increasing. Today (Mon.) we get 4 seconds more daylight than we did Sunday.









Sunshine Update
We had 100% of possible sunshine on Saturday, the first December day with 100% sunshine since 2014. Sunday brought 74% of possible sunshine. That was the sunniest back-to-back days in December since 2012.

Sure is nice seeing the sun for more than 5 minutes...2 days in a row even.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was over on Saturday.
> 
> Here's sunset at South Haven Sunday evening. We've passed the Winter Solstice, so daylight will be (very gradually) increasing. Today (Mon.) we get 4 seconds more daylight than we did Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine Update
> We had 100% of possible sunshine on Saturday, the first December day with 100% sunshine since 2014. Sunday brought 74% of possible sunshine. That was the sunniest back-to-back days in December since 2012.
> 
> Sure is nice seeing the sun for more than 5 minutes...2 days in a row even.


What a gleeful post...i think all you need is a vitamin D supplement and itll keep Mike away...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> No snow in the foreseeable future...I'm calling it...It's Over!!


It's over for this year for sure.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was over on Saturday.
> 
> Here's sunset at South Haven Sunday evening. We've passed the Winter Solstice, so daylight will be (very gradually) increasing. Today (Mon.) we get 4 seconds more daylight than we did Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine Update
> We had 100% of possible sunshine on Saturday, the first December day with 100% sunshine since 2014. Sunday brought 74% of possible sunshine. That was the sunniest back-to-back days in December since 2012.
> 
> Sure is nice seeing the sun for more than 5 minutes...2 days in a row even.


Thanks for that Jim Canoftuna.


----------



## Ajlawn1

The pavement and concrete are sweating so bad all the dry spots make it look like we got a dusting last night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thanks for that Jim Canoftuna.


And tomato soup?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The pavement and concrete are sweating so bad all the dry spots make it look like we got a dusting last night...


Same here yesterday and today. Good thing we oversalted a bit last week...I wonder if I should charge for it???


----------



## NYH1

It's 51* and not a cloud in the sky.

NYH1.


----------



## Herm Witte

NYH1 said:


> It's 51* and not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> NYH1.


Enjoy the holidays without snow. Too many holidays have been interrupted by snow in my career. Full time since 1971.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> It's 51* and not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> NYH1.


47° and sunny....third day in a row, I'm going to the beach.


----------



## Randall Ave

55 here, sunny. Nice day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 47° and sunny....third day in a row, I'm going to the beach.


To watch the sunset.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you take your own sandwiches or buy them there .... ?


----------



## Freshwater

59 and sunny. I dont really mind no snow on the holidays. I do want to be swamped jan and feb and march.


----------



## Landgreen

Nice day here too. Not much snow left. Neighbor's kids still riding sleds in the woods out back. 

Finished payroll. Most of the guys got about 6-7 hrs in past two weeks. Salter got in about 30.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Nice day here too. Not much snow left. Neighbor's kids still riding sleds in the woods out back.
> 
> Finished payroll. Most of the guys got about 6-7 hrs in past two weeks. Salter got in about 30.


Reminds me of a nice spring day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Nice day here too. Not much snow left. Neighbor's kids still riding sleds in the woods out back.
> 
> Finished payroll. Most of the guys got about 6-7 hrs in past two weeks. Salter got in about 30.


Had a crew of 5 doing fall cleanups today. They had that many hours just today. Lol


----------



## extremepusher

This weather calls for another lunch day from the Polish lady...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a crew of 5 doing fall cleanups today. They had that many hours just today. Lol


Combined...?


----------



## BUFF

Had low cloud cover to the east this am and the back range was highlighted but the sun.


----------



## Freshwater

Ok now it can snow... finding myself on craigslist and facebook marketplace, looking to spend money.


----------



## Turf Z

But only after New Years.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## 1olddogtwo

Left Chicago yesterday afternoon made it to Erie Penn

Didn't see any snow anywhere, going to run up the coast today to Buffalo to see if I can find some snow.

I'm sure Grandview loves this weather.


----------



## Randall Ave

1olddogtwo said:


> Left Chicago yesterday afternoon made it to Erie Penn
> 
> Didn't see any snow anywhere, going to run up the coast today to Buffalo to see if I can find some snow.
> 
> I'm sure Grandview loves this weather.


If you see him, tell him we all said, HEY!


----------



## GMC Driver

1olddogtwo said:


> Didn't see any snow anywhere, going to run up the coast today to Buffalo to see if I can find some snow.


You won't find much along the coast. Head inland (take 86 out to the 219 north) and you might have a bit better luck.


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 2" of snow overnight


----------



## EWSplow

37 and rain here. 
Maybe we'll see some snow next year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got aboot 2" of snow overnight


Sorry to hear that...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry to hear that...


Me two, just enough to make the roads a little sloppy and making my pickup dirty.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver said:


> You won't find much along the coast. Head inland (take 86 out to the 219 north) and you might have a bit better luck.


Yup
Ellicottville has snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sticking to Rota's ears .


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Sticking to Rota's ears .
> 
> View attachment 199323


Hummmmm phile foto


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DeVries said:


> Yup
> Ellicottville has snow.


Not seeing it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC Driver said:


> You won't find much along the coast. Head inland (take 86 out to the 219 north) and you might have a bit better luck.


Sure, like I'm going to take directions from a Canadian.... LoL


----------



## Mr.Markus

1olddogtwo said:


> Sure, like I'm going to take directions from a Canadian.... LoL


Once you get your bearing to Metric North we're quite accurate...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Not seeing it
> 
> View attachment 199325


Phile foto again...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Phile foto again...


, again


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hmmmm...

https://weather.com/safety/winter/n...perature-outlook-forecast-the-weather-company


----------



## DeVries

Well then, thats a completly differant forecast than they had back in November.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Well then, thats a completly differant forecast than they had back in November.


Please go to Mexico...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

It is certainly raining out


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's raining money for all your seasonal accounts.


----------



## SHAWZER

My son is somewhere in Mexico ..... does that count ?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


It'll stop Wednesday no worries


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's raining money for all your seasonal accounts.


Got a call from a jack wagon in south bent yesterday, wanting service for his mother's property on fantasy island. Guy wanted a price, but wouldn't let me know the address, gave him a range, he said it's not much of a winter (9 days in is a good way to judge a season after all) after I gave him a price range, he told me he'd call me back with an address. 
Sitting here by the phone waiting anxiously for this address


----------



## Freshwater

Literally covering the whole state. Would have been a nice snowstorm in between the holidays.


----------



## Defcon 5

Copious amounts of rain...This winter is a bust...Good thing I don’t have any skin in the game...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Got a call from a jack wagon in south bent yesterday, wanting service for his mother's property on fantasy island. Guy wanted a price, but wouldn't let me know the address, gave him a range, he said it's not much of a winter (9 days in is a good way to judge a season after all) after I gave him a price range, he told me he'd call me back with an address.
> Sitting here by the phone waiting anxiously for this address


I found someone else, so no need to go by there anymore laying on your horn and yelling obscenities...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You guys can place all the blame on me for the rain over the entire state, it's because I bought a new ski doo, No one is more upset than me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys can place all the blame on me for the rain over the entire state, it's because I bought a new ski doo, No one is more upset than me.


I was and still am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys can place all the blame on me for the rain over the entire state, it's because I bought a new ski doo, No one is more upset than me.


You deserve no snow this season....
That was a rookie move....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> You deserve no snow this season....
> That was a rookie move....


I didn't buy a new plow, I thought I was safe.


----------



## BossPlowLady

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> https://weather.com/safety/winter/n...perature-outlook-forecast-the-weather-company


Well that's horrible news. Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I found someone else, so no need to go by there anymore laying on your horn and yelling obscenities...


But I don't have an address...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> But I don't have an address...


Can you blame him?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can you blame him?


No 

lol


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says freezing rain has started ...... hard to believe but they are right .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> TWN says freezing rain has started ...... hard to believe but they are right .


44 and fog here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that foreguess changed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Didn't someone just say snow free/clear forecast for the next 10 days?


----------



## Turf Z

don’t worry the first half inch of the 7 that’s coming will melt the ground is warm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> don't worry the first half inch of the 7 that's coming will melt the ground is warm


First half inch will wash away with all the freaking water on the ground. Next half inch will melt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Turf Z




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Wow, good for you guys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wow, good for you guys.


Snow can't find Lapeer either?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ryan said we're getting a super soaker today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that foreguess changed.


If your guys aren't too tired from Christmas fall cleanup you should call them in...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> First half inch will wash away with all the freaking water on the ground. Next half inch will melt.


You should pre-treat with liquids


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly overnight...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that escalated quickly overnight...


I know...


----------



## Turf Z

Just a little windy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Just a little windy


Was that you I saw fly by?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh....it wasn't supposed to start snowing until late afternoon\evening...why am I seeing snow mixing in with the rain already?


----------



## BUFF

5* and clear


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh....it wasn't supposed to start snowing until late afternoon\evening...why am I seeing snow mixing in with the rain already?


Because it's already 9 degrees colder than they had thought


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was that you I saw fly by?


Was it a toque wrapped with an extension cord ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh....it wasn't supposed to start snowing until late afternoon\evening...why am I seeing snow mixing in with the rain already?


its still considered rain until all the rain has stopped and its just snow later this afternoon.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh....it wasn't supposed to start snowing until late afternoon\evening...why am I seeing snow mixing in with the rain already?


Any graffel yet...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's the cheapest graffel I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Philbilly2

amazing difference a day makes...

this time yesterday, I was hunting in a tee shirt... it is snowing today...


----------



## Turf Z

Think we can forget about the first inch melting


----------



## Freshwater

m_ice said:


> You should pre-treat with liquids


He hasn't learned yet... didnt you hear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> He hasn't learned yet... didnt you hear?


Right...I know NOTHING about liquids. Or salt.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right...I know NOTHING about liquids. Or salt.


So that was a VISCIOUS rumor?? I'm shocked....lol.


----------



## NYH1

Calling for a trace to 2 inches locally. Even better is they're calling for 6 to 12 inches on the Tug Hill....sleds are loaded, fueled and ready to go!

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

NYH1 said:


> Calling for a trace to 2 inches locally. Even better is they're calling for 6 to 12 inches on the Tug Hill....sleds are loaded, fueled and ready to go!
> 
> NYH1.


ABC news said there's a MONSTER STORM crossing the upper midwest. Looks like its north of us.
Ginger Z said GR is going to get hit.
It didn't rain today as forecast . I just saw the 1st couple snowflakes starting to fall. 
I'm going to see if frankie Macdonald has a new weather video.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> ABC news said there's a MONSTER STORM crossing the upper midwest. Looks like its north of us.
> Ginger Z said GR is going to get hit.
> It didn't rain today as forecast . I just saw the 1st couple snowflakes starting to fall.
> I'm going to see if frankie Macdonald has a new weather video.


Best to consult a weather rock.....


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Best to consult a weather rock.....


I'll go with my file phrase...

They literally have no idea what's going to happen....


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> I'll go with my file phrase...
> 
> They literally have no idea what's going to happen....


NTAC's.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> ABC news said there's a MONSTER STORM crossing the upper midwest. Looks like its north of us.
> Ginger Z said GR is going to get hit.
> It didn't rain today as forecast . I just saw the 1st couple snowflakes starting to fall.
> I'm going to see if frankie Macdonald has a new weather video.


Ginger is from GR...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ginger is from GR...


Thanks Peabody


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Best to consult a weather rock.....


And there goes my patio furniture... again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Thanks Peabody


You betcha Sherm...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ginger is from GR...


And Jim Canatuna is from the sea.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> And there goes my patio furniture... again.


Get off the turnip farm and into the main stream...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A nice, fast moving storm. 

At least it actually started.


----------



## Ajlawn1

This is going to be fun...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> A nice, fast moving storm.
> 
> At least it actually started.


Its done. 
I've seen everything from 1/2" to 6" depending on direction and location of buildings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its done.
> I've seen everything from 1/2" to 6" depending on direction and location of buildings.


It's over?

Probably a solid 4" everywhere here.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's over?
> 
> Probably a solid 4" everywhere here.


So, ginger got it right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> So, ginger got it right?


I'm going to save MJD the trouble...nevermind.

Sure

Any wraparound?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is going to be fun...


It is?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's over?
> 
> Probably a solid 4" everywhere here.


And there is more to come.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A couple inches on the ground here. Lots of moisture, wet heavy snow, it will take a lot of salt to make this go away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty fluffy here

4-6" so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty fluffy here
> 
> 4-6" so far.


K.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over.


K.


----------



## SHAWZER

My windowpane weather watcher rock says about 1 cm here so far .... eh ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> My windowpane weather watcher rock says about 1 cm here so far .... eh ...


Si


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> So, ginger got it right?





Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going to save MJD the trouble...nevermind.
> 
> Sure
> 
> Any wraparound?


She did something right...got out of GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> She did something right...got out of GR.


Ok Aj...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ok Aj...


That's JA to you. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> That's JA to you. :laugh:


Same thing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same thing.


SKWBE...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh, someone’s gonna get sued


----------



## BUFF

Little chilly


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Little chilly
> View attachment 199427


But, its dry wind.


----------



## BossPlow2010

What’s -48° in Celsius?...


----------



## Hydromaster

That involves math


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Another inch of rain coming in a couple days oh boy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Another inch of rain coming in a couple days oh boy.


Where?


----------



## SHAWZER

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's -48° in Celsius?...


Very cold .


----------



## SHAWZER

1 - 15/16 " on my deck railing ......


----------



## DeVries

What I call the perfect snow fall.


----------



## NYH1

It's currently 36*, thundering, lighting and snowing. 

But it's lake effecting on the Tug Hill! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45

NYH1 said:


> It's currently 36*, thundering, lighting and snowing.
> 
> But it's lake effecting on the Tug Hill! Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


As long as the snowmobiling is good, nothing else matters......


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> As long as the snowmobiling is good, nothing else matters......


Had a bad case of powder fever years ago and worked a lot of weekends and holidays due to it. When there was 2-4 feet of fluff I'd be riding.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Seems I can’t go more than 100’ from the toilet


----------



## BossPlow2010

GrassManKzoo said:


> Seems I can't go more than 100' from the toilet


There's a thread on lawnsite about bringing the bathroom with you.

Thread's locked so you know it's a good one!

https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/issuing-portable-male-urinals-to-employees.488918/page-9


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's a thread on lawnsite about bringing the bathroom with you.
> 
> Thread's locked so you know it's a good one!
> 
> https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/issuing-portable-male-urinals-to-employees.488918/page-9


"Trickled" ...... :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Sumthing your eastern guys probably never scene...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@LapeerLandscape is never going to get any miles on his sled...

https://www.mlive.com/news/2020/01/...up-of-snowmobile-trails-in-up-is-ongoing.html


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> @LapeerLandscape is never going to get any miles on his sled...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/2020/01/...up-of-snowmobile-trails-in-up-is-ongoing.html


Why not go around the stuff, you flatlanders my not know but sleds don't need to ridden on a flat groomed surface with less than 6" of loose snow on it.....


----------



## NYH1

Supposed to get some more snow tomorrow afternoon into Sunday. Then more again on Wednesday. Hope they're right and the Tug Hill and western Adirondacks get pounded!

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice slow lingering event...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice slow lingering event...


Not here...


----------



## BUFF

Nice mild day here and a few days into the week


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Was misting earlier and 28 *, thought it was going to get ugly but it quit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Get ugly???

Long past that in Lapeertucky.


----------



## Defcon 5

Fireball makes ugly turn pretty real quick...


----------



## SHAWZER

Had a large platter of sandwiches do that a few times .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is a least white now .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Fireball makes ugly turn pretty real quick...


I know!! I drink it all the time and I'm the best looking guy around...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a nice little squal come through a couple hours ago that laid down almost 3/4 ". By the time we got to the first lot it is nearly melted, they got salted anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had a nice little squal come through a couple hours ago that laid down almost 3/4 ". By the time we got to the first lot it is nearly melted, they got salted anyway.


3 day rule...???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> 3 day rule...???


I know but it hasn't been below freezing much.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I know but it hasn't been below freezing much.


That's why you need to be presalting before it has a chance to melt... Plus it doesn't have to be below freezing to create "slippery conditions."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Air temp of 34°, on and off snow, low below freezing...ethical salting will commence soon.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Air temp of 34°, on and off snow, low below freezing...ethical salting will commence soon.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's nice...


I know...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Air temp of 34°, on and off snow, low below freezing...ethical salting will commence soon.


You mean I may have to get up early in the morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> You mean I may have to get up early in the morning


Beats me...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beats me...


Oh I'll beat ya alright


----------



## Defcon 5

GrassManKzoo said:


> Oh I'll beat ya alright


Huh????.....


----------



## BUFF

Been a little windy the past couple days


----------



## NYH1

BUFF, about how much snow do you get in your area, seasonal average?

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> BUFF, about how much snow do you get in your area, seasonal average?
> 
> NYH1.


Aboot 65", the 20" dump we got before Thx Giving really spring boarded towards that 65" quick. We're aboot 40" for the season with March and April which are the snowiest months still to come. The Mtn's on the udder hand get over 400" a year in places.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Aboot 65", the 20" dump we got before Thx Giving really spring boarded towards that 65" quick. We're aboot 40" for the season with March and April which are the snowiest months still to come. The Mtn's on the udder hand get over 400" a year in places.


Give yourself a pat on the back, you're a third of the way through the season, Start a thread, tell us about it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect...


----------



## Turf Z

Sure looks better than the alternative


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...
> 
> View attachment 199698


My boy sent me this late last night, we were not expecting plowable snow. 
That's a local food truck (trailer) that sometimes parks there.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...
> 
> View attachment 199698


Nice clear sky here earlier as well.


----------



## Defcon 5

Why are you hanging out at St Joes??....


----------



## Defcon 5

Nevermind...It’s a Catholic Church...Enough said...


----------



## WMHLC

Holy ice storm batman. Just watched the weather and one of the models is now showing 1.3 inch of ice for us. Let hope that doesn't come true. Would rather have 2 ft of snow than that.


----------



## BUFF

WMHLC said:


> Holy ice storm batman. Just watched the weather and one of the models is now showing 1.3 inch of ice for us. Let hope that doesn't come true. Would rather have 2 ft of snow than that.


Ice storms is something that is rare ootwest and would think they're a easy low stress money maker that's easy on equipment.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh my! Could you imagine! The posts will be through the roof, could be a 1k post day for someone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> Holy ice storm batman. Just watched the weather and one of the models is now showing 1.3 inch of ice for us. Let hope that doesn't come true. Would rather have 2 ft of snow than that.


Not that I want to know, but who is saying this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my! Could you imagine! The posts will be through the roof, could be a 1k post day for someone...


Who?


----------



## WMHLC

woodtv, matt kirkwood


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that I want to know, but who is saying this?


Scare Team 8


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ice storms is something that is rare ootwest and would think they're a easy low stress money maker that's easy on equipment.


High stress and if the equipment stays oot of the ditches, buildings, other vehicles they're relatively easy.

1/2" of ice takes at least 50% more salt and likely 2 or more applications. So you just aren't as productive. And that doesn't take into account extra drive time.

Then, every one who doesn't normally get salt wants it.

I have no idea how much additional salt 1.5" would need to melt. And it usually bonds to pavement like gorilla glue.

The biggest issue is salt supply. They won't deliver if roads are that crappy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> High stress and if the equipment stays oot of the ditches, buildings, other vehicles they're relatively easy.
> 
> 1/2" of ice takes at least 50% more salt and likely 2 or more applications. So you just aren't as productive. And that doesn't take into account extra drive time.
> 
> Then, every one who doesn't normally get salt wants it.
> 
> I have no idea how much additional salt 1.5" would need to melt. And it usually bonds to pavement like gorilla glue.
> 
> The biggest issue is salt supply. They won't deliver if roads are that crappy.


We got maybe a 1/4" of ice 5-6yrs ago, yeah the roads were slick and moron's were ditch riding but not mulch more than any time it snows. Running narrow studded tyres was a get thing for those conditions, you just need to drive speeds that are safe for the road conditions and cross you're fingers and toes hoping the other people on the road are doing the same.
I get more salt is needed..... seasonal accounts are pretty rare in my area so I overlooked the additional cost incurred for the extra materials and labor.
Yes there's request from people that don't ask for salt and they get billed for it.
Supply chain issue's is something that is always an issue when the poop hits the fan. Being in the middle of the season and using some type of inventory management your salt bins should be pretty well stocked, it's only the 1st week of January.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> High stress and if the equipment stays oot of the ditches, buildings, other vehicles they're relatively easy.
> 
> 1/2" of ice takes at least 50% more salt and likely 2 or more applications. So you just aren't as productive. And that doesn't take into account extra drive time.
> 
> Then, every one who doesn't normally get salt wants it.
> 
> I have no idea how much additional salt 1.5" would need to melt. And it usually bonds to pavement like gorilla glue.
> 
> The biggest issue is salt supply. They won't deliver if roads are that crappy.


If you use "Brown" you will have to salt 5x to get rid of it....I'm gonna have to develop a Teather system for spinners


----------



## EWSplow

WMHLC said:


> Holy ice storm batman. Just watched the weather and one of the models is now showing 1.3 inch of ice for us. Let hope that doesn't come true. Would rather have 2 ft of snow than that.


According to NWS, the system is coming from *Arklatex*. Could be quite a bit of moisture. 
Looks like we're on the northern edge. Forecast is 50% chance. If it were closer to 100%, I'd say we'll probably get nothing.


----------



## BUFF

Yeah I know phile foto for sum...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I believe technically it's a phile meme...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe technically it's a phile meme...


You mean it's a faux four cast.... man I sure am bummed oot....


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> According to NWS, the system is coming from *Arklatex*. Could be quite a bit of moisture.
> Looks like we're on the northern edge. Forecast is 50% chance. If it were closer to 100%, I'd say we'll probably get nothing.


I know I'm going to regret this, what/where is Arklatex.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Ice storms is something that is rare ootwest and would think they're a easy low stress money maker that's easy on equipment.


Negative ghost Rider


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Randall Ave said:


> I know I'm going to regret this, what/where is Arklatex.


West of New Jersey......

Texas arcana.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> I know I'm going to regret this, what/where is Arklatex.


Zactly what it said in the forecast.
I'm assuming Arkansas, Louisiana, Texas


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> Zactly what it said in the forecast.
> I'm assuming Texas, Louisiana Arkansas...


Thatd be Texlaark


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> Thatd be Texlaark


UnScrambled them. Can't say that about the rest the PS posts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally...forecasts we can agree on...nobody knows what is going to happen other than a metric tonne or three of moisture in various forms over a widespread area between Hudson Bay and the Golf of Mexicans.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally...forecasts we can agree on...nobody knows what is going to happen other than a metric tonne or three of moisture in various forms over a widespread area between Hudson Bay and the Golf of Mexicans.


@TheXpress2002, can you confirm?


----------



## Turf Z

It’s gonna get icy
It always gets icy


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!....Just practicing for all the rain coming


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally...forecasts we can agree on...nobody knows what is going to happen other than a metric tonne or three of moisture in various forms over a widespread area between Hudson Bay and the Golf of Mexicans.


I'm guessing some salting will be ethical and some won't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> It's gonna get icy
> It always gets icy


Bill's Blog:

The Weekend Storm looks to be somewhere between significant and historic.

I'm going to start predrinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> @TheXpress2002, can you confirm?


You serious Clark?


----------



## Turf Z

Hmm, that sounds bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Hmm, that sounds bad


I'm seeing rain, sleet, freezing rain, snow in ranges from 2-8". And none of the forecasts are really agreeing on actual types of precip other than a mix of everything. And anything.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You serious Clark?


I thought his name was....AJ,Andrew,Andy,Handy Andy


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm seeing rain, sleet, freezing rain, snow in ranges from 2-8". And none of the forecasts are really agreeing on actual types of precip other than a mix of everything. And anything.


What does your weather rock show?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm seeing rain, sleet, freezing rain, snow in ranges from 2-8". And none of the forecasts are really agreeing on actual types of precip other than a mix of everything. And anything.


Our local weather said Saturday forecast is a kitchen sink. They didn't specify if it was stainless steel, porcelain, etc.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 199738


Stop beating around the bush and get to the point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Stop beating around the bush and get to the point.


He's bizzie getting rubber oof his driveway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What does your weather rock show?


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's bizzie getting rubber oof his driveway.


I know, it seems to have gotten darker...


----------



## WMHLC

Well good news. All the reports are now showing the sky is falling, so I'm about 90% confident we will see just rain. Whenever they hype up the storms they always fizzle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know, it seems to have gotten darker...


Clouded up?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow somebody better put some 44's on the their Keep and make sure their F250 starter is good...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow somebody better put some 44's on the their Keep and make sure their F250 starter is good...
> 
> View attachment 199744


Looking at NWS, the heavy stuff doesn't start until Saturday afternoon / evening. I'll let you know what kind of storm it is when it comes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like for the time being the models are coming together for an idle banter show for Saturday.


----------



## cjames808

We can run the new sidewalk setup. Just finished her up this morning.


----------



## cjames808




----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


>


Nice setup. I've been wanting something like that, but with a V small enough for 4' walks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

cjames808 said:


>


Wow, from you pretending to plow snow on walks to me salting water main breaks... We are getting desperate... And yes nice setup...


----------



## EWSplow

LMAO. the next video is of phillbilly making moonshine. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow, from you pretending to plow snow on walks to me salting water main breaks... We are getting desperate... And yes nice setup...
> 
> View attachment 199747


I saw some questionably ethical salting here this morning. The air and pavement were below freezing and drizzle forecast. It started raining after it warmed considerably. Now its sunning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow, from you pretending to plow snow on walks to me salting water main breaks... We are getting desperate... And yes nice setup...
> 
> View attachment 199747


Now you're a plumber too?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Now you're a plumber too?


Landscaper...he's building a water feature.


----------



## BUFF

cjames808 said:


>


Gets a nice clean scrape..... did you pretreat before preplowingThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


>


Ethical plowing...pavement is dry and temps below freezing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Now you're a plumber too?


Yes. Then I get the asphalt patch work also...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ethical plowing...pavement is dry and temps below freezing.


Should be good if he does it every 3 days.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Looking at NWS, the heavy stuff doesn't start until Saturday afternoon / evening. I'll let you know what kind of storm it is when it comes.


Make it 48's instead of 44's... Wow!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Make it 48's instead of 44's... Wow!!!
> 
> View attachment 199757


Looks like we're in the bullseye.
At least its a weekend event.

It looks like they've lowered the forecast temps for Saturday. High of 31*

Might be a 3 round event.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like we're in the bullseye.
> At least its a weekend event.
> 
> It looks like they've lowered the forecast temps for Saturday. High of 31*
> 
> Might be a 3 round event.


Plow with the storm?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plow with the storm?


Against?

Oh, I get what you're saying: the low pressure spins counter clockwise, so that's how I should plan my route. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Looks like we're in the bullseye.
> At least its a weekend event.
> 
> It looks like they've lowered the forecast temps for Saturday. High of 31*
> 
> Might be a 3 round event.


I feel sorry for @Michael J. Donovan if this scenario comes...


----------



## EWSplow

When the idle banter hits the fan, it really won't matter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I feel sorry for @Michael J. Donovan if this scenario comes...
> 
> View attachment 199770


WOW!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!


Holy Wow!!!!!


----------



## m_ice

cjames808 said:


> We can run the new sidewalk setup. Just finished her up this morning.
> View attachment 199745


Nice...you gonna run a drop spreader with it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...page 666...coincidence?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...page 666...coincidence?


For what?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> For what?


A phile foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> For what?


Impending apocalyptic storm...idle banter show.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Impending apocalyptic storm...idle banter show.


Have you called in backup?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Have you called in backup?


Shops dead here, but alas, I am from Jersey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Have you called in backup?


He's bizzie and Ryan doesn't answer his phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Shops dead here, but alas, I am from Jersey.


Start now, you can make it before the apocalypse.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's bizzie and Ryan doesn't answer his phone.


Have you looked at the recent new threads? Help is on its way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Have you looked at the recent new threads? Help is on its way.


No


----------



## Freshwater

They have us at 2" of rain...
Were about 50 miles south of the ice forcast....:clapping:

Maybe 100 miles south of the snow forcast....lowblue:

Hoping for snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Can't wait to see how many more times the models change before it starts. 
I'm going to have to see if frankie Macdonald has a new forecast video out for us.


----------



## DeVries

I don't see much of anything happening on radar yet. 
Sounds like it'll effect millions of people. 
They say we are supposed to get 400% more moisture than we usually get this time of year out of this system. 
Couldn't imagine if it were to be all snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Start now, you can make it before the apocalypse.


No gas money to come out with, guy came in today to make a payment, hand full of hundreds, wife showed right up. Theres gotta be a camera or something. She can't be that smart?


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> No gas money to come out with, guy came in today to make a payment, hand full of hundreds, wife showed right up. Theres gotta be a camera or something. She can't be that smart?


Has she asked why you walk around the shop looking at your phone and laughing? If so, there could be a camera.


----------



## Randall Ave

I think it was yr-2002, we had, THE STORM OF THE CENTURY coming. Three storms were to collide into one, in the end we got about three inches. The towns wanted to sue the weather stations.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Start now, you can make it before the apocalypse.


Is rather be in Jersey than be subjected what happens in GR during a storm....


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Has she asked why you walk around the shop looking at your phone and laughing? If so, there could be a camera.


This year my goal was to put it all away till the end of the year, well that ideas in the crapper already.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Is rather be in Jersey than be subjected what happens in GR during a storm....


Down town Paterson on my way to get a truck out of wrecker jail. It got worse after this.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Down town Paterson on my way to get a truck out of wrecker jail. It got worse after this.
> View attachment 199774


That rush hour traffic looks unbearable.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Down town Paterson on my way to get a truck out of wrecker jail. It got worse after this.
> View attachment 199774


Think there should be a few more No Left Turn sign to make sure there's no kornfusion


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Think there should be a few more No Left Turn sign to make sure there's no kornfusion


Ive been thru there in the summer, there are lets say, scary sights to behold.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> Down town Paterson on my way to get a truck out of wrecker jail. It got worse after this.
> View attachment 199774


Were you trying to go left!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Is rather be in Jersey than be subjected what happens in GR during a storm....


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Ive been thru there in the summer, there are lets say, scary sights to behold.


I'm sure there is.... I don't do well in city's, I'd rather camp in a tent made of meat in grizzly country than spent the night walking aboot in a city


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I'm sure there is.... I don't do well in city's, I'd rather camp in a tent made of meat in grizzly country than spent the night walking aboot in a city


For some reason, "bull in a China shop " comes to mind.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> For some reason, "bull in a China shop " comes to mind.


I don't do well indoors either


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I don't do well indoors either


My buddy, whose property we're working on is 6'-7". He ducks going through doors, even though most have 6'-8" - 6'-9" openings. He said he doesn't wanna lose any more hair on top of his head.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> My buddy, whose property we're working on is 6'-7". He ducks going through doors, even though most have 6'-8" - 6'-9" openings. He said he doesn't wanna lose any more hair on top of his head.


I've dam near scalp my self on door retractors several times.


----------



## jomama45

Weird weather, its 51 degrees on January 9th, at 8:30 at night? And it looks like we're in the eye of 12"+ two days from now, definitely a weird winter.......


----------



## Randall Ave

jomama45 said:


> Weird weather, its 51 degrees on January 9th, at 8:30 at night? And it looks like we're in the eye of 12"+ two days from now, definitely a weird winter.......


Was 17 yesterday morning. Looking at 60 tomorrow, and maybe mid 60s Sunday. Got 4 plows for sale, no waiting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Was 17 yesterday morning. Looking at 60 tomorrow, and maybe mid 60s Sunday. Got 4 plows for sale, no waiting.


Might as well put em in storage... Winter's over.


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> Nice setup. I've been wanting something like that, but with a V small enough for 4' walks.


 I want to cut it down to 4' in V. Probably next year.



Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow, from you pretending to plow snow on walks to me salting water main breaks... We are getting desperate... And yes nice setup...
> 
> View attachment 199747


. Yes. Bored.



m_ice said:


> Nice...you gonna run a drop spreader with it?


 Most likely. Probably next season.


----------



## DeVries

2016 was a very similair winter for us. We got most of our snow in March when that's the last thing you want in March.


----------



## EWSplow

Sounds like maybe 1/4" if ice tonight. 
Could be a real idle banter show at rush hour.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> That rush hour traffic looks unbearable.


That's sunday around here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Down town Paterson on my way to get a truck out of wrecker jail. It got worse after this.
> View attachment 199774


I get creeped out just seeing that pic, much less being there.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I get creeped out just seeing that pic, much less being there.


It got worse as we went.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> It got worse as we went.


Said the same thing to oldmop...I just can't understand why people want to live where there are so many other people.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Said the same thing to oldmop...I just can't understand why people want to live where there are so many other people.


And they all hate each other.


----------



## EWSplow

I think this snow coming might be the real deal. Been seeing quite a few garbage trucks with plows today.


----------



## cjames808

Whhaaa. All the munis brined like mad- offically every city here has brine. 

2-12” maybe ice maybe rain before maybe 55kmh wind. 

We have all plows ready and salters filled in case.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Been seeing quite a few garbage trucks with plows today.


Not everyone can afford a brand new Duramax to put a plow on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's a video on the BookFace of someone salting a CVS in Detoilet area...51° and 1-2 of rain on the way before it changes over.


----------



## cjames808

Unethical.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a video on the BookFace of someone salting a CVS in Detoilet area...51° and 1-2 of rain on the way before it changes over.


Did you happen to notice if there was a spinner on the spreader?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not everyone can afford a brand new Duramax to put a plow on...


I know


----------



## Turf Z

Doing what I’ve heard some of you call “pre-drinking”


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a video on the BookFace of someone salting a CVS in Detoilet area...51° and 1-2 of rain on the way before it changes over.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 199804
> View attachment 199805
> View attachment 199806


Spinner seems intact....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Walgreens...CVS....same difference. 

I don't have BookFace so I didn't actually see all the video.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have BookFace so I didn't actually see all the video.


#Fakenews


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I know
> View attachment 199802


You have me beat, but that should be a given seeing I never leave my little neighborhood.....


----------



## DeVries

They don't salt ethically and don't know how to properly prune a tree either. Yesh


----------



## SilverPine

DeVries said:


> They don't salt ethically and don't know how to properly prune a tree either. Yesh


Ha. First thing I noticed too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Latest forecast map.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Down town Paterson on my way to get a truck out of wrecker jail. It got worse after this.
> View attachment 199774


Every time I think of Paterson, I remember the episode of Cops below...._I ain't you papi, don't call me papi_.


----------



## EWSplow

Quite a bit of wasted pretreating yesterday. 
Still only rain. Temp near the lake is 36*.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> You have me beat, but that should be a given seeing I never leave my little neighborhood.....
> View attachment 199809


And your oil pressure gauge wacked out too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

48° yet...predicted amounts of frozen precip are dropping. I wonder why.


----------



## SHAWZER

Because its too warm .....


----------



## EWSplow

The breeze has really picked up. We'll see what happens..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The breeze has really picked up. We'll see what happens..


Idle banter is going to blow around...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Idle banter is going to blow around...


I'm sure it will. 
Just beginning to see freezing on elevated surfaces.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ill jinx it, forecast looks better now than it did last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More rain, less ice, more snow for here. Supposedly


----------



## EWSplow

Frizzling


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> And your oil pressure gauge wacked out too?


No......


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't know what is going on ...... too dark , can not see my weather rock .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Don't know what is going on ...... too dark , can not see my weather rock .


Mine washed away...it's on its way to Lake Meatchicken.


----------



## Turf Z

Temps dropping pretty steadily now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seeing pavement temps at 35-36 already.

On the plus side, the dust we almost saw has been settled.


----------



## Turf Z

Hopefully temps stall out at 33-32 until later.
I feel like some heavy snow is in the future


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its lightninging and thundering....


----------



## Randall Ave

Suns out, temps almost 50, just sayen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Suns out, temps almost 50, just sayen and traffic suck.


I'm sure...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sure...


And driving through there not armed. Remember, it's Jersey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Hopefully temps stall out at 33-32 until later.
> I feel like some heavy snow is in the future


You still pre-drinking?


----------



## SHAWZER

I thought everyone pre - drinks ......


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mine washed away...it's on its way to Lake Meatchicken.


Its blowing about 50 MPH from the NE on this side, I'd look in Gary Indiana.


----------



## EWSplow

Rain changing to snow and accumulating rapidly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its blowing about 50 MPH from the NE on this side, I'd look in Gary Indiana.


I'll just get a new one. Going to Gary is like going to Jersey.


----------



## Luther

This better not fizzle on us.


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> This better not fizzle on us.


The radar here looks like its almost done, but still snowing. so probably lake effect. 
Looks like a lot of rain going through Indiana on the radar. 
There's a small band of snow around Missouri.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like it got a little breezy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting a bit slickery.

Ethical salting is underway.


----------



## Luther

Lucky dog. I predict a wet fizzle over here


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Looks like it got a little breezy.
> 
> View attachment 199813


Looks more like the tree was diseased the way the roots broke.


----------



## EWSplow

I think the wind actually increased since I got home. 
Went out to check on a job and had my truck facing south, almost pulled the door off .
Not much of anything coming down now. Maybe tiny ice pellets, but its difficult to tell with this wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Lucky dog. I predict a wet fizzle over here


I got a red alert from Mr. Spinner loser.


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> Lucky dog. I predict a wet fizzle over here


I've seen a few others, conifers snapped off but no pics. 
The weather rock is at almost 90*


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> The radar here looks like its almost done, but still snowing. so probably lake effect.
> Looks like a lot of rain going through Indiana on the radar.
> There's a small band of snow around Missouri.


Lol, zoom out on the radar! That "small band" over KC is what's going to dump all the snow on us when it comes together........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Lol, zoom out on the radar! That "small band" over KC is what's going to dump all the snow on us when it comes together........


Someone else has been pre-drinking


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Lol, zoom out on the radar! That "small band" over KC is what's going to dump all the snow on us when it comes together........


Not holding my breath. 
How much snow did you get in PW?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone else has been pre-drinking


You can wish in one hand and idle banter in the other...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm overwhelmed by this EPIC icestorm...it can stop now.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone else has been pre-drinking


Pre-drinking?! Ist witner nwo I dotn evre stpo.........


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Not holding my breath.
> How much snow did you get in PW?


Just glazing over night, but its been snowing heavy for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Turf Z

What is even happening right now


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll just get a new one. Going to Gary is like going to Jersey.


Hey now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What is even happening right now


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


He said what not who...


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z said:


> What is even happening right now


Looks pink on the radar.


----------



## cjames808

Winds off the lake flooded the port and salt. Unethical Brining.


----------



## NYH1

64° and raining here. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

30° and raining, actually starting to look like an ice storm. At least on the trees.


----------



## Turf Z

Pavement just wet here, haven’t encountered any ice on anything ground level. Even walks seem to stay just wet. Salted anyways. 
Trees and power lines definitely talk when the wind blows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dang it.. .just spilled another 200#.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre -drinking before you are pre-salting ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pre-yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Trees are getting heavy with ice , generator ready to fire if needed .


----------



## Randall Ave

Has the storm out that ways turned, EPIC yet?


----------



## Luther

Yes. Epic fail


----------



## Freshwater




----------



## Mr.Markus

.


SHAWZER said:


> Trees are getting heavy with ice , generator ready to fire if needed .


Did the laundry, ran the dishwasher, set the thermostats on the propane fireplaces, filled the bathtubs set out the oil lamps and candles ( we don't have a generator) Boy the wife's really gonna wish she hadn't gone to Florida. I'm the man she always asked me to be today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just looked at the radar...maybe they're right aboot the 2" tonight?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just looked at the radar...maybe they're right aboot the 2" tonight?


Is that 2 inches of snow, sleet, rain, ice, frogs, locust?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> .
> 
> Did the laundry, ran the dishwasher, set the thermostats on the propane fireplaces, filled the bathtubs set out the oil lamps and candles ( we don't have a generator) Boy the wife's really gonna wish she hadn't gone to Florida. I'm the man she always asked me to be today...


Same here, filled 2 salt trucks put one at one of our larger accounts a few miles away, we have a driver close to that one put the other one in the shop. I got my pto driven generator out and ready to be plugged in, got diesel fuel for the tractor, filled my truck up, did laundry, got a flashlight ready. So far nothing but rain and it hasnt rained in 2 hours now the radar looks like it's breaking up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rained last night

Some snow flurry action this morning

It's trying to snow now

Heavy winds since at least 4am

Did nothing all day, two naps, I just sent the old lady out to pick up dinner. Hope she makes it back


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> .
> 
> Did the laundry, ran the dishwasher, set the thermostats on the propane fireplaces, filled the bathtubs set out the oil lamps and candles ( we don't have a generator) Boy the wife's really gonna wish she hadn't gone to Florida. I'm the man she always asked me to be today...


Did you take pics of yourself doing all of this for proof to your wife ....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Thought this was pretty funny


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Is that 2 inches of snow, sleet, rain, ice, frogs, locust?


Never mind......0


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did you take pics of yourself doing all of this for proof to your wife ....


Don't be ridiculous...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just ran out in my skibbies, drive and rd are at 37° I'm going to bed...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Things are starting to slush or freeze up. Going to make dinner before the power goes out.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> Things are starting to slush or freeze up. Going to make dinner before the power goes out.


Sounds like everything would be much better for you if you had simply stayed up in the Yoop?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just ran out in my skibbies


This could explain your wife peeling out in the driveway


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Winds off the lake flooded the port and salt. Unethical Brining.


You should have bid to pump out the water...then put it in your brine tank. Double dipping pays well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Sounds like everything would be much better for you if you had simply stayed up in the Yoop?


Trust me there is much less stress there and much more money there thanks to me.


----------



## EWSplow

Snowed all day and barely 1/2". Woke up from a nap and heard a city plow truck and got nervous. Ran around doing site checks. North south walks almost bare. East west walks 1/2" or so. 
All my commercial properties are closed, or closing except 2 bars. Didn't want to send the sidewalk guys out for 2 properties. Lots are full of cars, so plowing is almost impossible. 
Bigger flakes falling now. I guess its wait and see for now.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Snowed all day and barely 1/2". Woke up from a nap and heard a city plow truck and got nervous. Ran around doing site checks. North south walks almost bare. East west walks 1/2" or so.
> All my commercial properties are closed, or closing except 2 bars. Didn't want to send the sidewalk guys out for 2 properties. Lots are full of cars, so plowing is almost impossible.
> Bigger flakes falling now. I guess its wait and see for now.


I hope you spot checked the insides of the bars


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> This could explain your wife peeling out in the driveway


That's where she got the idea of leaving skid marks.....


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> You should have bid to pump out the water...then put it in your brine tank. Double dipping pays well.


I worked with a guy who had a side gig doing tree removal. He'd quote a price to cut the tree(s) down and put it on their curb. Them he'd quote a price to haul the wood away, which most went for.

If the wood was good enough, they hauled it away and run it through his wood processor and sell it for firewood. He did pretty well, especially for a part time side gig.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

NYH1 said:


> I worked with a guy who had a side gig doing tree removal. He'd quote a price to cut the tree(s) down and put it on their curb. Them he'd quote a price to haul the wood away, which most went for.
> 
> If the wood was good enough, they hauled it away and run it through his wood processor and sell it for firewood. He did pretty well, especially for a part time side gig.
> 
> NYH1.


I think that's the way most tree companies do it. 
After awhile, they usually get more than they can sell though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got a whopping 1/2 inch. Going to take a 10hr nap now.


----------



## BUFF

Phile post


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It finally snowed...might be a 1/2" total of sleet, ice, snow and....


----------



## Turf Z

Nice waste of a Saturday


----------



## Ajlawn1

Might as well make waking up useful... Zilch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can you say fizzle? 

Looks like another ethical salting.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can you say fizzle?
> 
> Looks like another ethical salting.


Not many companies out, maybe they forgot.


----------



## EWSplow

For once we got more than GR.


----------



## extremepusher

What a joke.. Salt salt salt… Been there done that..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So the only part they got right about this "winter" storm was the EPIC amount of rain. Not much snow, sleet, ice or wind. Never was more than a good breeze.


----------



## cjames808

We got around 2-3". Heavy, Icey, and messy sleet. 50mph winds. Some accounts 3x salts. Time for a nap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


> sat am until Sunday night


Umm...not sure where you are but I thought you were an hour behind me but it's already Sunday night?


----------



## Turf Z

remember when we used to get 2” fluffy snows starting at 7pm done by 2am and everything was easy and fun


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> remember when we used to get 2" fluffy snows starting at 7pm done by 2am and everything was easy and fun


The good old Alberta clippers, I was telling someone about that last year I think.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> remember when we used to get 2" fluffy snows starting at 7pm done by 2am and everything was easy and fun


I've been waiting for those for about 10 years now.


----------



## cjames808

I don't remember...What day it is. Started on the 10th now it's the 12th.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Still can’t wrap my head around why so many companies sent out crews and even large equipment to “plow” the 1/2” (at most) of snow we received? My thoughts are one of the following:
-Shear boredom from a slow winter
-Per push accounts trying to make some cash
-Companies exploiting the winter storm warning clauses in their contract to over charge customers


----------



## extremepusher

Must be talking about the red army.. LOL


----------



## BUFF

Woodenshoe said:


> My thoughts are one of the following:
> -Shear boredom from a slow winter
> -Per push accounts trying to make some cash
> -Companies exploiting the winter storm warning clauses in their contract to over charge customers


YESThumbs Up


----------



## Turf Z

sun is shining here, everythings melting off at an alarming pace (even untreated) and a company in the area just starting plowing a 6acre complex that won’t have any traffic until 9am Monday.

there’s also a quarter inch at best in any area there, I’ve watched them salt off 2-3” here before


----------



## BossPlow2010

Well guys and gals, it looks like the big one is coming next Friday. It'll be the biggest one if the decade! Buy you're bread and milk now!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well guys and gals, it looks like the big one is coming next Friday. It'll be the biggest one if the decade! Buy you're bread and milk now!!!
> View attachment 199892


That's five days to far out for them to make that call...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well guys and gals, it looks like the big one is coming next Friday. It'll be the biggest one if the decade! Buy you're bread and milk now!!!
> View attachment 199892


Bigger than this past weekend?

Because this one was HUUUUUGE!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bigger than this past weekend?
> 
> Because this one was HUUUUUGE!


Epic...


----------



## WMHLC

Ok calling for less than inch tonight, any takers that we get 2 plus inches tonight? Seems like after a huge bust forecast they always downplay the next event.

Also crazy how many guys out plowing that dusting, had my neighbors company wake me up at 4am because he hit the curb so hard it almost torn his backblade wing off. All over a 1/4 inch


----------



## EWSplow

WMHLC said:


> Ok calling for less than inch tonight, any takers that we get 2 plus inches tonight? Seems like after a huge bust forecast they always downplay the next event.
> 
> Also crazy how many guys out plowing that dusting, had my neighbors company wake me up at 4am because he hit the curb so hard it almost torn his backblade wing off. All over a 1/4 inch


Yesterday, NWS showed 2" for tonight. Today its showing less than an inch. Another sleepless night.


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well guys and gals, it looks like the big one is coming next Friday. It'll be the biggest one if the decade! Buy you're bread and milk now!!!
> View attachment 199892


Not sure I can handle so much Epicness.


----------



## NYH1

It was 66° and rainy at midnight, it's 30° and doing nothing now.

NYH1.


----------



## extremepusher

WMHLC said:


> Ok calling for less than inch tonight, any takers that we get 2 plus inches tonight? Seems like after a huge bust forecast they always downplay the next event.
> 
> Also crazy how many guys out plowing that dusting, had my neighbors company wake me up at 4am because he hit the curb so hard it almost torn his backblade wing off. All over a 1/4 inch


Probably right..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> Ok calling for less than inch tonight, any takers that we get 2 plus inches tonight? Seems like after a huge bust forecast they always downplay the next event.
> 
> Also crazy how many guys out plowing that dusting, had my neighbors company wake me up at 4am because he hit the curb so hard it almost torn his backblade wing off. All over a 1/4 inch


Couldn't quite believe my eyes when I saw some driveways done.


----------



## Landgreen

WMHLC said:


> Ok calling for less than inch tonight, any takers that we get 2 plus inches tonight? Seems like after a huge bust forecast they always downplay the next event.


Same forecast for us. I've got a feeling we'll be plowing 2"+.

We plowed almost as much snow sat morning than we did for the supposed epic storm this morning. It gets annoying having to constantly check the forecast since they change it so often.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We plowed early this morning, had 1/4 inch of salted ice, 1/2 to 3/4 inch of sleet and an inch of snow. No way I was trying to salt my way through that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just looked at the radar...maybe they're right aboot the 2" tonight?


Weren't we informed earlier that Friday we are gonna be blown off the map once again next Friday.....On the bright side....Spread 26 tonnes of salt and no spinner mishaps...Living the dream


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We plowed early this morning, had 1/4 inch of salted ice, 1/2 sleet and an inch of snow. No way I was trying to salt my way through that.


I did....A 10 ton drop turned into 26 tonnes...Brown will never let you down


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I did....A 10 ton drop turned into 26 tonnes...Brown will never let you down


At some point our man hours are cheaper than salt. It was ugly either way you look at it.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> At some point our man hours are cheaper than salt. It was ugly either way you look at it.


It sure was....I salted the place...Came back 2 hours later and it looked worse...I know and have been told I'm a blooming moron...But I swear I salted it and the spinner was spinning


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> It sure was....I salted the place...Came back 2 hours later and it looked worse...I know and have been told I'm a blooming moron...But I swear I salted it and the spinner was spinning


I know exactly what you're saying. Back during the 13/14 ice storm we was doing the wally world and the Meijer in town. With wally world being the needy clowns they are they kept calling demanding more salt. We put 1/2 the salt at Meijer and that lot looked better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Weren't we informed earlier that Friday we are gonna be blown off the map once again next Friday.....On the bright side....Spread 26 tonnes of salt and no spinner mishaps...Living the dream


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We plowed early this morning, had 1/4 inch of salted ice, 1/2 to 3/4 inch of sleet and an inch of snow. No way I was trying to salt my way through that.


That makes sense. There was between a quarter and half inch here. Where there was a half inch, they were scraping a quarter off.

I know Herm did his churches to help the process, I considered it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That makes sense. There was between a quarter and half inch here. Where there was a half inch, they were scraping a quarter off.
> 
> I know Herm did his churches to help the process, I considered it.


Plus we are really low on salt, that's what I get for going riding and not paying attention. We had a little storm come through while I was gone that ate some of it up.


----------



## Turf Z

Some nice drizzle action happening.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Not sure I can handle so much Epicness.


It sure is a lot to handle... probably advantageous to get a weather consultant to handle it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Some nice drizzle action happening.


Nice little bit of snizzle...more salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Some nice drizzle action happening.


Yeah they dropped another "winter weather advisory" on us late last night...

Must of had it left over from Saturday and needed to use it up...

Nothing but some wet pavement...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah they dropped another "winter weather advisory" on us late last night...


I was doing site checks and saw that on our million dollar programmable billboards...weird that there would be a winter weather advisory in the winter when weather happens.

More bureaucrats justifying their tax funded salaries.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah they dropped another "winter weather advisory" on us late last night...
> 
> Must of had it left over from Saturday and needed to use it up...
> 
> Nothing but some wet pavement...


Is the wet pavement a result of left over salt from Saturday that didn't get used up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is the wet pavement a result of left over salt from Saturday that didn't get used up.


No that got washed away already...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was doing site checks and saw that on our million dollar programmable billboards...weird that there would be a winter weather advisory in the winter when weather happens.
> 
> More bureaucrats justifying their tax funded salaries.


We call those advisories and warnings green lights to commence ethical salting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> We call those advisories and warnings green lights to commence ethical salting...


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well idle banter...snowing pretty good. Popping up as it moves in from the lake. 

A little over 24 hours ago, this was not even predicted. Unfrickingbelievable


----------



## SHAWZER

20 letter word ..... longest Plowsite today ......


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well idle banter...snowing pretty good. Popping up as it moves in from the lake.
> 
> A little over 24 hours ago, this was not even predicted. Unfrickingbelievable


We got a little more than 1.5" just from this in untreated lots


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well idle banter...snowing pretty good. Popping up as it moves in from the lake.
> 
> A little over 24 hours ago, this was not even predicted. Unfrickingbelievable


Settle down there Scooter....


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> 20 letter word ..... longest Plowsite today ......


Ever see @Ajlawn1 last name......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Ever see @Ajlawn1 last name......


Why, is his long....?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Ask his wife


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m mentally preparing myself for the on-slot of “it can stop now” texts for the impending weekend Prolific storm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm mentally preparing myself for the on-slot of "it can stop now" texts for the impending weekend Prolific storm


Were getting another storm? The last one much have had too much gulf salt water for moisture that's why it took so long to freeze.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Were getting another storm? The last one much have had too much gulf salt water for moisture that's why it took so long to freeze.


Yes...The news are using words like Prolific


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm mentally preparing myself for the on-slot of "it can stop now" texts for the impending weekend Prolific storm


You're going to text yourself?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes...The news are using words like Prolific


I sure hope this one comes on the weekend.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sure hope this one comes on the weekend.


They're saying snow mixed with rain on Friday and rain mixed with snow on Saturday...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to text yourself?


Sure...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> They're saying snow mixed with rain on Friday and rain mixed with snow on Saturday...


Who is they?


----------



## Turf Z

Sounds like another mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Sounds like another mess.


We need the Polar Vortex to return.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Who is they?


Oh no... They are totally separate from who...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> We need the Polar Vortex to return.


Stop


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why, is his long....?


Like this....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cool pic of water levels over the past few years.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cool pic of water levels over the past few years.


They were just talking about this on TWC and how we're losing shoreline, houses falling into the water from storms and the water not being frozen.


----------



## Turf Z

Every lake property we service stairs/decks/possessions have fallen into the water this summer.
November a good portion of a front lawn slid right down a dune face to water level.
There’s a maple that went down with it that’s still upright sitting on a 30x30 turf square that the roots kept in tact.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> They were just talking about this on TWC and how we're losing shoreline, houses falling into the water from storms and the water not being frozen.


Only a Moron buys-builds a house on a cliff overlooking the shore line...Leave it to the west side nincompoops...Not the sharpest knifes in the drawer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Only a Moron buys-builds a house on a cliff overlooking the shore line...Leave it to the west side nincompoops...Not the sharpest knifes in the drawer


Knives..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Only a Moron buys-builds a house on a cliff overlooking the shore line...Leave it to the west side nincompoops...Not the sharpest knifes in the drawer


They were actually talking about the Lake Huron shoreline near Lexington and they did mention the 2 houses that fell in the lake on the west side. We all know about those guys on the west side though


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> They were actually talking about the Lake Huron shoreline near Lexington and they did mention the 2 houses that fell in the lake on the west side. We all know about those guys on the west side though


Who?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cool pic of water levels over the past few years.


Forecast is for higher lake levels in 2020 than 2019.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Forecast is for higher lake levels in 2020 than 2019.


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


If it keeps up, GR might eventually be a coastal town.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> If it keeps up, GR might eventually be a coastal town.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cool pic of water levels over the past few years.


When we stay in Holland we eat at Boatworks resturant. The kids like to watch the yachts dock. The lake level rise has been noticeable year to year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> When we stay in Holland we eat at Boatworks resturant. The kids like to watch the yachts dock. The lake level rise has been noticeable year to year.
> View attachment 200002
> View attachment 200003


Good restaurant.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good restaurant.


What's your go-to item.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> What's your go-to item.....
> View attachment 200007


I'm guessing the chicken fingers


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm guessing the chicken fingers


What's your personal meateaterOligist saying about snow this weekend? Is it going to be epic


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's your personal meateaterOligist saying about snow this weekend? Is it going to be epic


who you talking about???....Mark??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> who you talking about???....Mark??


No the other person in your group sext


----------



## Defcon 5

Who??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What's your go-to item.....
> View attachment 200007


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

Its ice pelleting, sleeting and graupling. 
Might have to do some ethical salting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did someone say grapple?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did someone say grapple?


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> No


K...just checking.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its ice pelleting, sleeting and graupling.
> Might have to do some ethical salting.


Better get your skid ready...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Who??


You better get serious about this.
This storm is the big one! Storm of the decade...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> You better get serious about this.
> This storm is the big one! Storm of the decade...


Going to be 40 just afternoon a couple saltings should burn it off.


----------



## Turf Z

nice


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Better get your skid ready...
> 
> View attachment 200012


Phile foto….
mid 40's, sunning and no breeze for the next couple days with lows in high teens/low 20's


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> Going to be 40 just afternoon a couple saltings should burn it off.


Have a good birthday ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Have a good birthday ........


40 is my rear view mirror


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> 40 is my rear view mirror


Is it cracked?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> 40 is my rear view mirror


If you can still see it withoot a Hubble telescope you're good to go....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Is it cracked?


It's broken for sure 
.


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!


Stop what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Stop what?


Effects of an expired egg salad samich from a gas station...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting:

* Ask Ellen: What happened with the ice storm? *
Weather
by: Ellen Bacca

Posted: Jan 16, 2020 / 12:33 AM EST / Updated: Jan 16, 2020 / 12:34 AM EST








A courtesy photo from Todd Maertz Photography.

AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WOOD) - With another storm on the horizon this weekend, we wanted to take a moment to look at our ice storm this past Saturday. It had the makings of being a monster.

The warnings in place were valid. But the impacts here were lower than expected (thankfully.) Less than 300 miles away, more than 1″ of ice loaded down trees in Hopeville and Damascus, Ontario.









Courtesy of @isabel_ONwx








Courtesy of @isabel_ONwx
Here's where we ended up.










Courtesy of NWS Grand Rapids
Now, to be fair. Much of this storm unfolded the way we expected. The massively heavy rain for this time of year arrived first and on schedule. The transition to cold as an area of high pressure wedged in a shallow cold pool from north to south, a wide swath of freezing rain and sleet for more than 10 hours and a final burst of snow as the storm exited.

But why were some impacts and totals so low? Well weather nerds of West Michigan, here are a few of the most likely reasons why…

*REASON 1: SURFACE TEMPS SAT AT 32° *
A matter of a degree Fahrenheit can chance a lot in the science realm. This makes sense. A pot of water is just hot at 211°. It boils at 212°. That's a big chance in impact for a small change in temperature.

The same can be true near freezing.

While we saw roughly 10 hours of freezing rain across West Michigan on Saturday, the ice had a hard time accreting. For the best freezing rain accretion, temperatures need to be below freezing instead of hovering AT freezing. This graph is technically used for ships and icing. But, it does show how ice accretion is much lower near 30° and increases exponentially as the temperature drops.









Courtesy: The Swedish Meteorological and Hydrological Institute
Please note this graph also includes the wind impact. That is significant because wind will often bring in lower dew point air, which can also help with icing. But what I'm saying here isn't too surprising. Things freeze better just below freezing rather than at freezing.

*REASON 2: THE WARM GROUND TOOK ITS TOLL*
To be fair, we accounted for this. But, I'm not sure we accounted enough. A warm ground will melt ice. That's a no-brainer. But while we sliced our expected totals considerably due to the warm ground, it definitely helped keep the roads driveable until after nightfall.

*REASON 3: STORMS DOWN SOUTH*
We saw this in the above massive ice totals from Ontario. Days before the event, we used our longer range forecast models to predict where the storm would go. It was carrying a massive amount of moisture with it and all eyes were on the storm.

On Friday, the storm began producing volatile weather to the south. High winds, hail and tornadoes.









Long range forecast models start chugging away fresh model data every six hours based on current conditions at the time they are run. Before the severe weather, many forecast models had the upper-level portion of the storm negatively tilted at 500 mb, which would have given us the worst of the impacts once it traveled downstream a day later.

However, as one of my meterological friends puts it "models really struggle dealing with convection and its effects on mass/momentum." Thunderstorms are such a compact package of energy, that it is highly possible the storminess down south changed the parent low that produced our storm in Michigan.

Here is the side by side of the 500mb pressure level of the parent storm. I drew a line along through axis of the storm. Notice how the first model run has the storm negatively tilted, and the second one doesn't? It is possible the heavy convection (rain and storms) the low began producing shifted it, and weakened it.









Courtesy of Tropical Tidbits
A weaker storm means less freezing rain & snow for us. It also means less wind.

A change in the tilt of the parent storm changes how the water vapor gets wrapped in on the back side of the storm, and also likely weakened the cold air transport on the north side of the freezing line. (Perhaps why we sat at 32° instead of 30 ° as expected on Saturday.)









Courtesy of Tropical Tidbits
In the picture above the blue is cold air transport at ~5000 feet. The red is warm air transport. Notice how minimal our cold air transport is over the mitten? Meanwhile downstream, conditions aligned better for our friends in Canada later in the event.

*REASON 4: THE WIND STAYED TAME*
A weaker storm means lighter wind. Wind is generated as air rushes from high pressure to low pressure. The stronger the area of low pressure, the more wind that's produced.

Because the storm weakened slightly, it produced slightly less wind. Here's the kicker: The force exerted by wind is not linear, it is exponential. That means if you double the wind speed you will actually see four times the force!









Courtesy of The Engineering Toolbox
Recall we saw 0.1″-0.3″ of ice accretion on lines and trees. If the winds would have gusted to 40 mph instead of the 30 mph range, we would have had significantly more power outages.

As it stood Saturday, we saw 30,000 without power.

If the storm would have been slightly stronger, as expected, the increased ice and increased wind would have likely caused outages for days. That is why so many power crews were stationed here in West Michigan to do just that.

*REASON 5: THE SECOND HALF OF THE STORM HAD LESS MOISTURE THAN EXPECTED*
After the icing event, we knew all things would turn to snow. However, when that actually happened here on Saturday night, the snow totals were drastically low.









Howard City Snow by Brenda Paul
The first thing to cut into this total was the lazy freezing line (as previously mentioned, that kept things a touch to warm - likely because of the weaker cold air transport by the parent low.)

The second was the fact the snow-part of the storm that arrived Saturday night had about half the water than expected.

A little bit of water can make a decent amount of snow. Usually 1″ of water makes 10″ of snow (but not always.) So, even a small change in the water can have a huge impact on the snow totals.

A meteorologist friend of mine is credited once again for pointing out the storm tilt theory. A tilted system means less water vapor is transported to the back half of the storm.

*IN CONCLUSION:*
No one wants to be right about a forecast more than the meteorologist making it. All of us at Storm Team 8 were working on this one in conjunction with meteorologists across the state. We do not take your trust lightly, and are already working on new ways to communicate our certainty in a storm better.

Ice storms will always hinge on the tip of a sword. If any of the above factors would have tipped the other direction, we would have been inundated.

In the end, we are glad so many erred on the safe side. The fact so few were on the roads likely spared us some accidents.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Effects of an expired egg salad samich from a gas station...


I'm must have gotten a really old one today...It's like a volcano


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm must have gotten a really old one today...It's like a volcano


You're supposed to sit down you know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm must have gotten a really old one today...It's like a volcano


Maybe it was one of those listeria tainted ones???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting:
> 
> * Ask Ellen: What happened with the ice storm? *
> Weather
> by: Ellen Bacca
> 
> Posted: Jan 16, 2020 / 12:33 AM EST / Updated: Jan 16, 2020 / 12:34 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A courtesy photo from Todd Maertz Photography.
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to Facebook
> Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WOOD) - With another storm on the horizon this weekend, we wanted to take a moment to look at our ice storm this past Saturday. It had the makings of being a monster.
> 
> The warnings in place were valid. But the impacts here were lower than expected (thankfully.) Less than 300 miles away, more than 1″ of ice loaded down trees in Hopeville and Damascus, Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @isabel_ONwx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @isabel_ONwx
> Here's where we ended up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of NWS Grand Rapids
> Now, to be fair. Much of this storm unfolded the way we expected. The massively heavy rain for this time of year arrived first and on schedule. The transition to cold as an area of high pressure wedged in a shallow cold pool from north to south, a wide swath of freezing rain and sleet for more than 10 hours and a final burst of snow as the storm exited.
> 
> But why were some impacts and totals so low? Well weather nerds of West Michigan, here are a few of the most likely reasons why…
> 
> *REASON 1: SURFACE TEMPS SAT AT 32° *
> A matter of a degree Fahrenheit can chance a lot in the science realm. This makes sense. A pot of water is just hot at 211°. It boils at 212°. That's a big chance in impact for a small change in temperature.
> 
> The same can be true near freezing.
> 
> While we saw roughly 10 hours of freezing rain across West Michigan on Saturday, the ice had a hard time accreting. For the best freezing rain accretion, temperatures need to be below freezing instead of hovering AT freezing. This graph is technically used for ships and icing. But, it does show how ice accretion is much lower near 30° and increases exponentially as the temperature drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy: The Swedish Meteorological and Hydrological Institute
> Please note this graph also includes the wind impact. That is significant because wind will often bring in lower dew point air, which can also help with icing. But what I'm saying here isn't too surprising. Things freeze better just below freezing rather than at freezing.
> 
> *REASON 2: THE WARM GROUND TOOK ITS TOLL*
> To be fair, we accounted for this. But, I'm not sure we accounted enough. A warm ground will melt ice. That's a no-brainer. But while we sliced our expected totals considerably due to the warm ground, it definitely helped keep the roads driveable until after nightfall.
> 
> *REASON 3: STORMS DOWN SOUTH*
> We saw this in the above massive ice totals from Ontario. Days before the event, we used our longer range forecast models to predict where the storm would go. It was carrying a massive amount of moisture with it and all eyes were on the storm.
> 
> On Friday, the storm began producing volatile weather to the south. High winds, hail and tornadoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long range forecast models start chugging away fresh model data every six hours based on current conditions at the time they are run. Before the severe weather, many forecast models had the upper-level portion of the storm negatively tilted at 500 mb, which would have given us the worst of the impacts once it traveled downstream a day later.
> 
> However, as one of my meterological friends puts it "models really struggle dealing with convection and its effects on mass/momentum." Thunderstorms are such a compact package of energy, that it is highly possible the storminess down south changed the parent low that produced our storm in Michigan.
> 
> Here is the side by side of the 500mb pressure level of the parent storm. I drew a line along through axis of the storm. Notice how the first model run has the storm negatively tilted, and the second one doesn't? It is possible the heavy convection (rain and storms) the low began producing shifted it, and weakened it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Tropical Tidbits
> A weaker storm means less freezing rain & snow for us. It also means less wind.
> 
> A change in the tilt of the parent storm changes how the water vapor gets wrapped in on the back side of the storm, and also likely weakened the cold air transport on the north side of the freezing line. (Perhaps why we sat at 32° instead of 30 ° as expected on Saturday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Tropical Tidbits
> In the picture above the blue is cold air transport at ~5000 feet. The red is warm air transport. Notice how minimal our cold air transport is over the mitten? Meanwhile downstream, conditions aligned better for our friends in Canada later in the event.
> 
> *REASON 4: THE WIND STAYED TAME*
> A weaker storm means lighter wind. Wind is generated as air rushes from high pressure to low pressure. The stronger the area of low pressure, the more wind that's produced.
> 
> Because the storm weakened slightly, it produced slightly less wind. Here's the kicker: The force exerted by wind is not linear, it is exponential. That means if you double the wind speed you will actually see four times the force!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of The Engineering Toolbox
> Recall we saw 0.1″-0.3″ of ice accretion on lines and trees. If the winds would have gusted to 40 mph instead of the 30 mph range, we would have had significantly more power outages.
> 
> As it stood Saturday, we saw 30,000 without power.
> 
> If the storm would have been slightly stronger, as expected, the increased ice and increased wind would have likely caused outages for days. That is why so many power crews were stationed here in West Michigan to do just that.
> 
> *REASON 5: THE SECOND HALF OF THE STORM HAD LESS MOISTURE THAN EXPECTED*
> After the icing event, we knew all things would turn to snow. However, when that actually happened here on Saturday night, the snow totals were drastically low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard City Snow by Brenda Paul
> The first thing to cut into this total was the lazy freezing line (as previously mentioned, that kept things a touch to warm - likely because of the weaker cold air transport by the parent low.)
> 
> The second was the fact the snow-part of the storm that arrived Saturday night had about half the water than expected.
> 
> A little bit of water can make a decent amount of snow. Usually 1″ of water makes 10″ of snow (but not always.) So, even a small change in the water can have a huge impact on the snow totals.
> 
> A meteorologist friend of mine is credited once again for pointing out the storm tilt theory. A tilted system means less water vapor is transported to the back half of the storm.
> 
> *IN CONCLUSION:*
> No one wants to be right about a forecast more than the meteorologist making it. All of us at Storm Team 8 were working on this one in conjunction with meteorologists across the state. We do not take your trust lightly, and are already working on new ways to communicate our certainty in a storm better.
> 
> Ice storms will always hinge on the tip of a sword. If any of the above factors would have tipped the other direction, we would have been inundated.
> 
> In the end, we are glad so many erred on the safe side. The fact so few were on the roads likely spared us some accidents.


Ha! Reason one is exactly why I went to bed... A lot of times the local morons will say something about ground temps but this time they decided not to...


----------



## Turf Z

Decent read.
Surprised she wrote something up. usually they just sweep it under the rug when they’re wrong & start hyping the next change in weather.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting:
> 
> * Ask Ellen: What happened with the ice storm? *
> Weather
> by: Ellen Bacca
> 
> Posted: Jan 16, 2020 / 12:33 AM EST / Updated: Jan 16, 2020 / 12:34 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A courtesy photo from Todd Maertz Photography.
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to Facebook
> Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WOOD) - With another storm on the horizon this weekend, we wanted to take a moment to look at our ice storm this past Saturday. It had the makings of being a monster.
> 
> The warnings in place were valid. But the impacts here were lower than expected (thankfully.) Less than 300 miles away, more than 1″ of ice loaded down trees in Hopeville and Damascus, Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @isabel_ONwx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @isabel_ONwx
> Here's where we ended up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of NWS Grand Rapids
> Now, to be fair. Much of this storm unfolded the way we expected. The massively heavy rain for this time of year arrived first and on schedule. The transition to cold as an area of high pressure wedged in a shallow cold pool from north to south, a wide swath of freezing rain and sleet for more than 10 hours and a final burst of snow as the storm exited.
> 
> But why were some impacts and totals so low? Well weather nerds of West Michigan, here are a few of the most likely reasons why…
> 
> *REASON 1: SURFACE TEMPS SAT AT 32° *
> A matter of a degree Fahrenheit can chance a lot in the science realm. This makes sense. A pot of water is just hot at 211°. It boils at 212°. That's a big chance in impact for a small change in temperature.
> 
> The same can be true near freezing.
> 
> While we saw roughly 10 hours of freezing rain across West Michigan on Saturday, the ice had a hard time accreting. For the best freezing rain accretion, temperatures need to be below freezing instead of hovering AT freezing. This graph is technically used for ships and icing. But, it does show how ice accretion is much lower near 30° and increases exponentially as the temperature drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy: The Swedish Meteorological and Hydrological Institute
> Please note this graph also includes the wind impact. That is significant because wind will often bring in lower dew point air, which can also help with icing. But what I'm saying here isn't too surprising. Things freeze better just below freezing rather than at freezing.
> 
> *REASON 2: THE WARM GROUND TOOK ITS TOLL*
> To be fair, we accounted for this. But, I'm not sure we accounted enough. A warm ground will melt ice. That's a no-brainer. But while we sliced our expected totals considerably due to the warm ground, it definitely helped keep the roads driveable until after nightfall.
> 
> *REASON 3: STORMS DOWN SOUTH*
> We saw this in the above massive ice totals from Ontario. Days before the event, we used our longer range forecast models to predict where the storm would go. It was carrying a massive amount of moisture with it and all eyes were on the storm.
> 
> On Friday, the storm began producing volatile weather to the south. High winds, hail and tornadoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long range forecast models start chugging away fresh model data every six hours based on current conditions at the time they are run. Before the severe weather, many forecast models had the upper-level portion of the storm negatively tilted at 500 mb, which would have given us the worst of the impacts once it traveled downstream a day later.
> 
> However, as one of my meterological friends puts it "models really struggle dealing with convection and its effects on mass/momentum." Thunderstorms are such a compact package of energy, that it is highly possible the storminess down south changed the parent low that produced our storm in Michigan.
> 
> Here is the side by side of the 500mb pressure level of the parent storm. I drew a line along through axis of the storm. Notice how the first model run has the storm negatively tilted, and the second one doesn't? It is possible the heavy convection (rain and storms) the low began producing shifted it, and weakened it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Tropical Tidbits
> A weaker storm means less freezing rain & snow for us. It also means less wind.
> 
> A change in the tilt of the parent storm changes how the water vapor gets wrapped in on the back side of the storm, and also likely weakened the cold air transport on the north side of the freezing line. (Perhaps why we sat at 32° instead of 30 ° as expected on Saturday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Tropical Tidbits
> In the picture above the blue is cold air transport at ~5000 feet. The red is warm air transport. Notice how minimal our cold air transport is over the mitten? Meanwhile downstream, conditions aligned better for our friends in Canada later in the event.
> 
> *REASON 4: THE WIND STAYED TAME*
> A weaker storm means lighter wind. Wind is generated as air rushes from high pressure to low pressure. The stronger the area of low pressure, the more wind that's produced.
> 
> Because the storm weakened slightly, it produced slightly less wind. Here's the kicker: The force exerted by wind is not linear, it is exponential. That means if you double the wind speed you will actually see four times the force!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of The Engineering Toolbox
> Recall we saw 0.1″-0.3″ of ice accretion on lines and trees. If the winds would have gusted to 40 mph instead of the 30 mph range, we would have had significantly more power outages.
> 
> As it stood Saturday, we saw 30,000 without power.
> 
> If the storm would have been slightly stronger, as expected, the increased ice and increased wind would have likely caused outages for days. That is why so many power crews were stationed here in West Michigan to do just that.
> 
> *REASON 5: THE SECOND HALF OF THE STORM HAD LESS MOISTURE THAN EXPECTED*
> After the icing event, we knew all things would turn to snow. However, when that actually happened here on Saturday night, the snow totals were drastically low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard City Snow by Brenda Paul
> The first thing to cut into this total was the lazy freezing line (as previously mentioned, that kept things a touch to warm - likely because of the weaker cold air transport by the parent low.)
> 
> The second was the fact the snow-part of the storm that arrived Saturday night had about half the water than expected.
> 
> A little bit of water can make a decent amount of snow. Usually 1″ of water makes 10″ of snow (but not always.) So, even a small change in the water can have a huge impact on the snow totals.
> 
> A meteorologist friend of mine is credited once again for pointing out the storm tilt theory. A tilted system means less water vapor is transported to the back half of the storm.
> 
> *IN CONCLUSION:*
> No one wants to be right about a forecast more than the meteorologist making it. All of us at Storm Team 8 were working on this one in conjunction with meteorologists across the state. We do not take your trust lightly, and are already working on new ways to communicate our certainty in a storm better.
> 
> Ice storms will always hinge on the tip of a sword. If any of the above factors would have tipped the other direction, we would have been inundated.
> 
> In the end, we are glad so many erred on the safe side. The fact so few were on the roads likely spared us some accidents.


There needs to be more of this. A post comparison of what actually happened. Would help everybody understand better.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 200055


It can stop now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> It can stop now!


You're getting snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 200055


I wasn't aware you cared...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware you cared...


He doesn't, he's trying to bait you into idle bantering...

trouble maker...


----------



## Turf Z

No worries this’ll taper off in the afternoon...
Tomorrow


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're getting snow?


Nope just cold


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware you cared...


I think he missed you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Had a customer in the next town over call requesting salt today just before noon. i looked out the window and nothing but whatever they are buying. My boy sent me sent me this half way there, it never did get to Lapeer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Had a customer in the next town over call requesting salt today just before noon. i looked out the window and nothing but whatever they are buying. My boy sent me sent me this half way there, it never did get to Lapeer.
> 
> View attachment 200057


So the snow couldn't find Lapeertucky either...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the snow couldn't find Lapeertucky either...?


It hasn't found it all year.


----------



## NYH1

It lake effected a little. First time plowing everything since Dec. 19th. Not all required it but I was in the neighborhood so why not. 

NYH1.​


----------



## SHAWZER

I like fluffy snow ......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Some people are pre preparing...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Some people are pre preparing...
> View attachment 200078


I have seen that picture somewhere


----------



## Defcon 5

Did he post that on Bookface??.....What a Tool


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have seen that picture somewhere


Phile foto...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Did he post that on Bookface??.....What a Tool


Yes


----------



## BUFF

Suppose to hi low 50's today, good day to be wearing shorts.


----------



## Defcon 5

Winter Storm warning issued ....Bread and Milk are going quick


----------



## SHAWZER

Stock up on sandwiches and ice cubes .......


----------



## Defcon 5

Did last night...Sitting on top of the heater in the garage aging as we speak


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Winter Storm warning issued ....Bread and Milk are going quick


Last weeks ice storm they sold out of bottled water.


----------



## Freshwater

Plow is on.


----------



## NYH1

I hope we get at least half the snow they're calling for tomorrow into Sunday. 

NYH1.


----------



## cjames808

Here we go: coming down at 2.54cm per hour here. Expecting 1-8”


----------



## SHAWZER

They are making it sound like 6 - 8 " of snow is the end of the world .


----------



## cjames808

The bread is all gone...


----------



## BUFF

Nice day till aboot 1pm when a stiff breeze kicked up.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> The bread is all gone...


Mine too.

Looks like the real deal tonight. I'd say about an inch in the past hour and a half.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

2” on the ground in 3 hours..... so far


----------



## Turf Z

About the same rate here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Started at 6 probably 3-4" already... Halfway to EPIC....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...just got the first "it can stop now" text.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Rain of the freezing type starting...


----------



## Turf Z

That seems premature


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...just got the first "it can stop now" text.


Send it 500 or so miles straight east. 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> That seems premature


I've never heard that word, what does it mean...?


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've never heard that word, what does it mean...?


 Nevermind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about an inch so far seems like a slow start. I'm just going to enjoy my coffee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Probably 5 so far...nice and fluffy but it has some substance to it.

Thankful it's a weekend.


----------



## Turf Z

There’s a lot happening right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's grappling in GR.

And most everyone is going 15 MPH.


----------



## Randall Ave

You guys have all the fun, we might get something this afternoon into tomorrow morning. I'm heading to the dinner for runny eggs n bacon. Keeps things moving.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've never heard that word, what does it mean...?


Its Iike immature...but sooner.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Seems there is a lull in precipitation currently... glad it’s the weekend and traffic isn’t heavy. However the one car on the road that make you slow down from 50 to 15mph :angry:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pheeew it's over...


----------



## EWSplow

It can stop again.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It can stop again.


Why you bizzie


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Why you bizzie


Na, just cruising around dropping the plow when I feel like it.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It can stop again.


What'd you get? Probably 7-8" here and coming down real good again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy crap...this weather has made people even more stupid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap...this weather has made people even more stupid.


Whadudonow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Whadudonow?


AC asked if he was in the way...parked in the drive lane because he wanted the closest possible parking space but none in that row were open.

Guess what my answer was?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> What'd you get? Probably 7-8" here and coming down real good again.


I think about 6 when it stopped the 1st time. Started snowing again and about another 1/2 - 3/4 since then.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> AC asked if he was in the way...parked in the drive lane because he wanted the closest possible parking space but none in that row were open.
> 
> Guess what my answer was?


Yes kind sir , you are ..... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Yes kind sir , you are ..... ?


Partially correct...just YES!


----------



## Turf Z

Wow that was about zero fun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The rain sure made it heavy...fast.


----------



## Turf Z

When’s the flash freeze


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The rain sure made it heavy...fast.


We had fluffy snow until around 3am. After that, it was a snow / sleet mix. 
Felt bad giving one of the sidewalk guys some idle banter because I was on round 2 and they hadn't done round 1 on a couple yet.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> We had fluffy snow until around 3am. After that, it was a snow / sleet mix.
> Felt bad giving one of the sidewalk guys some idle banter because I was on round 2 and they hadn't done round 1 on a couple yet.


 Just tell him it could be worse Pat could be coming by with the plow truck soon .


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap...this weather has made people even more stupid.


Impossible....


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think I'm going to wait for the flash freeze to plow my parking lot at the shop... Can't take anymore spillage today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was so heavy I couldnt use my front and rear plow at the same time. I only wish I had a real truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Impossible....


Just wait...I have an email to post.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait...I have an email to post.


Ive been really patient..!!!


----------



## Turf Z

It’s icy
Snow still heavy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very slickery...and blowing....light snow.


----------



## Turf Z

Weekend Backblade wing casualties: 2


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very slickery...and blowing....light snow.


Same... listening to the local police scanner and sounds like they're pretty busy with people parking on their roofs in the median on I94 and 131


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Snow banks from the county trucks makes it look like we’ve been having snow all year. Had to plow the end of my neighborhood road so people could get in and out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Snow banks from the county trucks makes it look like we've been having snow all year. Had to plow the end of my neighborhood road so people could get in and out


Saw a handful of morons stuck yesterday...1 Camaro and 1 Prius come to mind. Best part is the Prius was in the middle of a driveway of a former customer. At 9 AM...lot was just getting plowed for the first time.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It is snowing, again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It is snowing, still...


I know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It can stop now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Randall Ave

2 questions:

Brake lights on the Sterling won't shut off? Switch? Trailer plug looked good.

Ram 5500 was shifting into neutral while driving then started working. It also most often won't shift into a different gear using the +/- on the shifter. Something in the shifter or a solenoid?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> It is snowing, again...


That's old news, I already went out salting and back home drinking coffee.


----------



## Randall Ave

Sterling, check the brake pedal, to hey get sticky, pull up on the pedal, see if the lights go out, if not replace the switch. The Dodge, never see anything that small. But my guess as bad shift solenoid. Run the trans codes with a scanner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's old news, I already went out salting and back home drinking coffee.


I'll put you to work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Randall Ave
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Brake lights on the Sterling won't shut off? Switch? Trailer plug looked good.
> 
> Ram 5500 was shifting into neutral while driving then started working. It also most often won't shift into a different gear using the +/- on the shifter. Something in the shifter or a solenoid?


Get your foot off the brake pedal.

It's air brakes right? Does the brake light switch work off the air line, maybe some frozen moisture in the system.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll put you to work.


I answer my phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Sterling, check the brake pedal, to hey get sticky, pull up on the pedal, see if the lights go out, if not replace the switch. The Dodge, never see anything that small. But my guess as bad shift solenoid. Run the trans codes with a scanner.


Thanks, I did pull the pedal and it is sticky. Is the switch at the pedal?

The Ram almost seems like the contacts in the shifter lever. When it was acting up if I held the shifter it seemed to help. Who knows...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's old news, I already went out salting and back home drinking coffee.


Did you have any rain mix in with your snow yesterday?

we did, it was insanely heavy, which for the record is more than "epically heavy"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Get your foot off the brake pedal.
> 
> It's air brakes right? Does the brake light switch work off the air line, maybe some frozen moisture in the system.


The CFO tells me to slow down.

Yes to air breaks and I have my endorsement.

Not sure, can't imagine with all the rain we've had their might be a moisture problem. Although it started yesterday when it was above freezing.


----------



## Randall Ave

It may have two brake light switches. Or the three terminal switch. What's an air brake endorsement? If you have a truck with juice brakes over 26000, do ya need a endorsement for that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Double like

It was probably a pre-freezing test.


----------



## Randall Ave

The switch is probably hidden in the right side fuse panel area. And I do mean hidden.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you have any rain mix in with your snow yesterday?
> 
> we did, it was insanely heavy, which for the record is more than "epically heavy"...


It was the full mixed bag, mostly snow, snow mixed with rain, just rain, rain mixed with snow, grapple, sleet, everything but a blizzard tornado. I don't know how much we got officially but I would guess 6 or 7.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I answer my phone.


----------



## Turf Z

Really coming down for the past 2hrs

in all honesty no one asked for this


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Really coming down for the past 2hrs
> 
> in all honesty no one asked for this


I love lake effect...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks good on radar.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...


The great lakes Gods don't want you bored.


----------



## Randall Ave

Oh, and there should be at least one relay for them thar brake lights.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> The great lakes Gods don't want you bored.


Don't want Mark bored...…. there's potential for shenanigan's of epic proportion on the PS and LS.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Forecast was wrong...I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## Turf Z

Secretly we knew this would happen


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Mr.Markus

_Please tell your driver who was plowing my driveway at 3:00 am in the MIDDLE of the snowstorm, it was a total waste of time and use of a plow.

Of course the driveway is full (now)of multiply inches of snow that I have to shovel because the plow driver did not wait until daylight. 
Very poor decision. Looking at the radar would have told him his customers would receive absolutely no benefit from the plow. At 9:00 am I can't even tell he was here.

It's Saturday. People are not going to work. I didn't need a worthless 3:00 am plow that woke up my household and the neighbors.

Please don't tell me that he had to get an early start. It was still a poor decision. 
Now I get to shovel. 
_
I'm thinking a drunk email? Hangover email? Not a new customer and not the first time we've plowed in the middle of the night. Or had to make a return trip.

The CFO didn't even know how to respond. She didn't like my idea...prorated refund and find someone else. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still saying around an inch during daytime...we passed that about an hour ago, before it started snowing hard.


----------



## Hydromaster

Next time you need to crank “stranglehold”
On the Hi-FI and crack the windows a little bit give & them something to complain about....


----------



## Turf Z

Left last night around 11:45, just got back with another 4” in my driveway

nice


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Mr.Markus
> 
> _Please tell your driver who was plowing my driveway at 3:00 am in the MIDDLE of the snowstorm, it was a total waste of time and use of a plow.
> 
> Of course the driveway is full (now)of multiply inches of snow that I have to shovel because the plow driver did not wait until daylight.
> Very poor decision. Looking at the radar would have told him his customers would receive absolutely no benefit from the plow. At 9:00 am I can't even tell he was here.
> 
> It's Saturday. People are not going to work. I didn't need a worthless 3:00 am plow that woke up my household and the neighbors.
> 
> Please don't tell me that he had to get an early start. It was still a poor decision.
> Now I get to shovel.
> _
> I'm thinking a drunk email? Hangover email? Not a new customer and not the first time we've plowed in the middle of the night. Or had to make a return trip.
> 
> The CFO didn't even know how to respond. She didn't like my idea...prorated refund and find someone else. Seems simple to me.


Gotta love the people that want you to "wait until it stops". Then, they want it done immediately. 
Listen, you're not my only client. If you want that privilege, you'll have to cover ALL expenses involved for maintenance, repairs, salt, and me making a comfortable living. I'm not greedy, so I'll settle for $100K for the season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We passed the "around" an inch around 2" ago. At least another hour of daytime snow to go


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Mr.Markus
> 
> _Please tell your driver who was plowing my driveway at 3:00 am in the MIDDLE of the snowstorm, it was a total waste of time and use of a plow.
> 
> Of course the driveway is full (now)of multiply inches of snow that I have to shovel because the plow driver did not wait until daylight.
> Very poor decision. Looking at the radar would have told him his customers would receive absolutely no benefit from the plow. At 9:00 am I can't even tell he was here.
> 
> It's Saturday. People are not going to work. I didn't need a worthless 3:00 am plow that woke up my household and the neighbors.
> 
> Please don't tell me that he had to get an early start. It was still a poor decision.
> Now I get to shovel.
> _
> I'm thinking a drunk email? Hangover email? Not a new customer and not the first time we've plowed in the middle of the night. Or had to make a return trip.
> 
> The CFO didn't even know how to respond. She didn't like my idea...prorated refund and find someone else. Seems simple to me.


There's somebody around here that'll tell you "I told you so". Bankers hours only...people are nuts.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Mr.Markus
> 
> _Please tell your driver who was plowing my driveway at 3:00 am in the MIDDLE of the snowstorm, it was a total waste of time and use of a plow.
> 
> Of course the driveway is full (now)of multiply inches of snow that I have to shovel because the plow driver did not wait until daylight.
> Very poor decision. Looking at the radar would have told him his customers would receive absolutely no benefit from the plow. At 9:00 am I can't even tell he was here.
> 
> It's Saturday. People are not going to work. I didn't need a worthless 3:00 am plow that woke up my household and the neighbors.
> 
> Please don't tell me that he had to get an early start. It was still a poor decision.
> Now I get to shovel.
> _
> I'm thinking a drunk email? Hangover email? Not a new customer and not the first time we've plowed in the middle of the night. Or had to make a return trip.
> 
> The CFO didn't even know how to respond. She didn't like my idea...prorated refund and find someone else. Seems simple to me.


Assuming it's a seasonal account and not paying pre push why bother whizzing aboot service @ 3am.
If he wants something to whizz aboot skip the early am service and service when the crew comes through again several hours later. When the get whizzed oof and emails reply with

_"Please tell your driver who was plowing my driveway at 3:00 am in the MIDDLE of the snowstorm, it was a total waste of time and use of a plow." _


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So unfortunately you were wrong Buff...people were getting more stupid yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So unfortunately you were wrong Buff...people were getting more stupid yesterday.


Been working on a theory as to how to cure stupid for quite sometime and every time the reason for stupidity is a lead deficiently in the frontal lobe.
My research is based on thousands of Prairie Dog headshots...…. pretty sure the research should stop there....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Been working on a theory as to how to cure stupid for quite sometime and every time the reason for stupidity is a lead deficiently in the frontal lobe.
> My research is based on thousands of Prairie Dog headshots...…. pretty sure the research should stop there....


Sounds scientifically sound to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning and snowing...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds scientifically sound to me.


Forgot to mention, the pups are the really stupid ones and vaping them prevents the next generation of stupid ones. Now if stupid people were sterilized and could reproduce the stupid gene pool would dry up in that generation... the key thing is clip them before they could breed.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, we don't need to go on and on about curing a certain deficiency...let's move on


----------



## Turf Z

Is it over?


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> Is it over?


Yes, winter is done. I hope you had a profitable season. You deserve at the very least, a participants trophy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Is it over?


It's the second week of January...winter is over. I'm putting plows and spreaders away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> There's somebody around here that'll tell you "I told you so". Bankers hours only...people are nuts.


Should have spent our time washing and detailing our equipment twice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a beautiful sight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Talk about a bad day...


----------



## SHAWZER

payup to pull him out ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm bizzie...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Talk about a bad day...
> 
> View attachment 200155


He's got the counterweight on the wrong end.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Talk about a bad day...
> 
> View attachment 200155


Amateurs, a pro would have taken out the mailbox.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well, well, well... Looks like someone does have a Bookface account under another name...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well, well, well... Looks like someone does have a Bookface account under another name...
> 
> View attachment 200159


I see you decided to wander into the snowplow mafia, thats cute...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm bizzie...


Your in the Sterling, you could of at least ripped the plow off the front with a good tug.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Your in the Sterling, you could of at least ripped the plow off the front with a good tug.


Sporting :laugh:,

I always tell tell them I can't hook the chain


----------



## BossPlow2010

Had our first casualty of this storm


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Had our first casualty of this storm
> View attachment 200161


Did you run it over?

And why was it out of the truck?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Did you run it over?
> 
> And why was it out of the truck?


The real question is wheres the snow even..
This storm dumped 11 inches on us....


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> The real question is wheres the snow even..


I was trying to be gentle...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> The real question is wheres the snow even..


He pre-plows


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> He pre-plows


Does his wife get angry..?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Does his wife get angry..?


If he has one..... Maybe


----------



## EWSplow

Today I noticed the city seems to have used ClearLane or some other green salt. Never noticed before. 
Nevermind, packer play off game tonight. Supporting the green and gold. :clapping:


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Today I noticed the city seems to have used ClearLane or some other green salt. Never noticed before.
> Nevermind, packer play off game tonight. Supporting the green and gold. :clapping:


I know you're trying to erase the memory of the last time they played but...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BossPlow2010 said:


> Had our first casualty of this storm
> View attachment 200161


I got a guy who does wonders with broken snow eqm

Here is a reskined plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phile reskinned plough...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Sunning oot


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Mr.Markus
> 
> _Please tell your driver who was plowing my driveway at 3:00 am in the MIDDLE of the snowstorm, it was a total waste of time and use of a plow.
> 
> Of course the driveway is full (now)of multiply inches of snow that I have to shovel because the plow driver did not wait until daylight.
> Very poor decision. Looking at the radar would have told him his customers would receive absolutely no benefit from the plow. At 9:00 am I can't even tell he was here.
> 
> It's Saturday. People are not going to work. I didn't need a worthless 3:00 am plow that woke up my household and the neighbors.
> 
> Please don't tell me that he had to get an early start. It was still a poor decision.
> Now I get to shovel.
> _
> I'm thinking a drunk email? Hangover email? Not a new customer and not the first time we've plowed in the middle of the night. Or had to make a return trip.
> 
> The CFO didn't even know how to respond. She didn't like my idea...prorated refund and find someone else. Seems simple to me.


Would he have been happier if he had to shovel 2 or 3 times as much at 9 am.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that escalated quickly....


Told you sew...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure I'd want to witness this storm ...

https://apnews.com/3a96a80bf7862dc5fd31e651d172b5be


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow hawgs..

https://www.inthesnow.com/jackson-hole-reports-record-snowfall-to-start-new-decade/


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure I'd want to witness this storm ...
> 
> https://apnews.com/3a96a80bf7862dc5fd31e651d172b5be


Isn't that where the water heater plow guy was from?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Isn't that where the water heater plow guy was from?


I don't recall.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now...


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> Today I noticed the city seems to have used ClearLane or some other green salt. Never noticed before...


The DPW spots bridges and intersections with clear lane when under -9.4C.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> The DPW spots bridges and intersections with clear lane when under -9.4C.


They did all the streets in bay view yesterday with what looked like ClearLane. I'm sticking with backing the green and gold, even if it didn't help.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

https://goodmorningamerica.com/cult...art-spends-hours-plowing-miles-roads-68425791

#*Martha[email protected]*


----------



## DeVries

What are those, army tents lining her driveway?

Bet she doesn't have a clue, just posing for a photo op.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> https://goodmorningamerica.com/cult...art-spends-hours-plowing-miles-roads-68425791
> 
> #*Martha[email protected]*


That's nice...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that the top speed polaris is capable of plowing? .05 mph


----------



## cjames808

Curly cue windrows.


----------



## EWSplow

Snow starting around midnight tonight until Saturday morning with temperatures at or slightly above freezing and some rain mixed in. Could be an interesting couple days.


----------



## Western1

EWSplow said:


> Snow starting around midnight tonight until Saturday morning with temperatures at or slightly above freezing and some rain mixed in. Could be an interesting couple days.


Guessing lots of E salting?


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> Guessing lots of E salting?


Probably on lots, but walks could be a different story.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Snow starting around midnight tonight until Saturday morning with temperatures at or slightly above freezing and some rain mixed in. Could be an interesting couple days.


Welcome to mid Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Welcome to mid Michigan.


Milwaukee's in Meatchickin?


----------



## cjames808

It’s Mil-waukee where the Mayor stood with the dozen anti Trump protesters last week while 15-20,000 attended his rally.

We are ready for our .5”-5.0” three day event. The news is too scared to tell us even the same day. Better that way-Snow or No.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Milwaukee's in Meatchickin?


Might as well be


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> It's Mil-waukee where the Mayor stood with the dozen anti Trump protesters last week while 15-20,000 attended his rally.
> 
> We are ready for our .5"-5.0" three day event. The news is too scared to tell us even the same day. Better that way-Snow or No.


Not sure if you went through downtown, or the 3rd ward on Saturday, but the trolley tracks were clear and the streets were an idle banter show.


----------



## WMHLC

Is it snowing across the pond from Michigan. Sure looks colorful on the radar and nobody is calling for any snow tonight


----------



## EWSplow

WMHLC said:


> Is it snowing across the pond from Michigan. Sure looks colorful on the radar and nobody is calling for any snow tonight


Not yet. NWS claims 2AM.
its around 34*.


----------



## extremepusher

WMHLC said:


> Is it snowing across the pond from Michigan. Sure looks colorful on the radar and nobody is calling for any snow tonight


Local guessers predicting around 10 am tomorrow for gr


----------



## Western1

WMHLC said:


> Is it snowing across the pond from Michigan. Sure looks colorful on the radar and nobody is calling for any snow tonight


Not sure that's making it to the ground?


----------



## Turf Z

“Just enough time cover the grassy areas”

famous 6pm forecast line


----------



## Ajlawn1

We're all on the "dry" air East side of the lake...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're all full of "hot" air East side of the lake...


Agreed


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Agreed


Full of something.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Milwaukee's in Meatchickin?


That's explains a lot....


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> Not sure if you went through downtown, or the 3rd ward on Saturday, but the trolley tracks were clear and the streets were an idle banter show.


 There is still 6-8" of snow down 1/2 of all of the side streets from the last two weeks. At least the trolley track is plowed so the free loaders can get a free ride two blocks away.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> There is still 6-8" of snow down 1/2 of all of the side streets from the last two weeks. At least the trolley track is plowed so the free loaders can get a free ride two blocks away.
> View attachment 200315


Most of the side streets that were plowed had cars parked all over, because it was the weekend. 
I didn't have much weight in my truck and plow on and had to put it in 4wd on one bay view side street. It wasn't done at all. 
Noticed a couple crappy streets on the south side too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Local guessers predicting around 10 am tomorrow for gr


It's 1041...a few flakes and some grapple. Very underwhelming so far.


----------



## Turf Z

I’m hoping for an underwhelming weekend


----------



## BUFF

Weekend looking good for Smoking a Brisket, Poke Shoulder and cleaning the shop.


----------



## DeVries

I'm booking a trip to Mexico next week. Be prepared we will get snow and a lot of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'm booking a trip to Mexico next week. Be prepared we will get snow and a lot of it.


Thanks for the heads-up.

BTW, I was told my rates would be 50% higher when I signed up for the GeoTab demo when I put you down as a reference.


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> BTW, I was told my rates would be 50% higher when I signed up for the GeoTab demo when I put you down as a reference.


Preposterous, I'll call them and tell them to give you a 50% discount


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's 1041...a few flakes and some grapple. Very underwhelming so far.


1.5 or so inches so far. Still snowing. 
Looks like a full schedule of pushing snow. 
Last time I looked at the radar, it was going north of Holland.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 1.5 or so inches so far. Still snowing.
> Looks like a full schedule of pushing snow.
> Last time I looked at the radar, it was going north of Holland.


Maybe .0015" here.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe .0015" here.


Did you measure it with a feeler gauge?


----------



## SHAWZER

What's the metric conversion ... ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> What's the metric conversion ... ?


38100 nanometer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's 1041...a few flakes and some grapple. Very underwhelming so far.


So are we in for a, It can start now!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So are we in for a, It can start now!!!!


Sure


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't think that will register on my 2 ton weather rock .....


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's 1041...a few flakes and some grapple. Very underwhelming so far.


At 8:40 am all Jenison lots dusted up. 9:45 am half way thru Jenison route salting, lots black and wet


----------



## BossPlow2010

Haven’t received any no show calls in NE GR yet so it must not be too bad...


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to be above freezing all night tonight. 
Doubt we'll be salting in the morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposed to be above freezing all night tonight.
> Doubt we'll be salting in the morning.


Ethically, you should.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Haven't received any no show calls in NE GR yet so it must not be too bad...


You will be here shortly to see if you're coming back for Fall cleanups...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ethically, you should.


It hasn't been 3 days. Is Saturday the 3rd day, or Sunday if we salted today? I'll put it in my calendar.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Haven't received any no show calls in NE GR yet so it must not be too bad...


I thought all the trucks were fixed.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought all the trucks were fixed.


No gas money


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought all the trucks were fixed.


His mechanic might be from Jersey, trucks are all down again.


----------



## EWSplow

Ended up salting. The light rain falling and cold ground temperatures made it slightly icy. It was borderline in most places.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> It hasn't been 3 days. Is Saturday the 3rd day, or Sunday if we salted today? I'll put it in my calendar.


Business days, weekends and holidays don't count....ethically.


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Business days, weekends and holidays don't count....ethically.


Just like in the banking industry.


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> Ended up salting. The light rain falling and cold ground temperatures made it slightly icy. It was borderline in most places.


Same here, scraped and salted all before 8am, I saw about a dozen people doing the balancing act.

Many sodium deposits in last few days and last week. I'm going to need more saline when the weather dries up a bit.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Same here, scraped and salted all before 8am, I saw about a dozen people doing the balancing act.
> 
> Many sodium deposits in last few days and last week. I'm going to need more saline when the weather dries up a bit.


Just heard on the news/weather tht snow is not accumulating on roads, because roads are in the mid 30s. Its accumulating here and pavement temperature is below freezing. Fake news.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Just heard on the news/weather tht snow is not accumulating on roads, because roads are in the mid 30s. Its accumulating here and pavement temperature is below freezing. Fake news.


You are the news...

It's been 37 38 by me. 12 miles north was 34 35, saw some guys salting.


----------



## cjames808

Another .5”-6.0” tonight. 



F A K E N E W S!


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> You are the news...
> 
> It's been 37 38 by me. 12 miles north was 34 35, saw some guys salting.


Its around 36* air temperature, but its the pavement temperature that we need to worry about.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Its around 36* air temperature, but its the pavement temperature that we need to worry about.


Our pavement is well above freezing, with rising air temps over night. We might not even get any snow sat.


----------



## EWSplow

The way it was coming down last night I thought we'd actually get the 1-3" that was forecast about 3/4" of slop.


----------



## EWSplow

So, I thought it was done at 4am. Told the sidewalk guys its warm, go light on the salt (most of my clients want little salt used). It started snowing again about the time we got done.


----------



## Landgreen

No snow in forecast for overnight. Looked out the window 7:30 am and had snow. Wtf... I measured 1.25". Had a guy out salting at the time and he only measured .75" in town. Snow was really heavy and wet but no 2" trigger. Finish my morning omelette and the calls start. "Where are you" or "my road is plowed so plow my drive!". I even had a lady send a pic of a ruler in the snow showing 2" but she kicked the snow up on the ruler. Lol. Decided to clear the driveway route anyway to shut everyone up. Prices going up next year for this type of situation.


----------



## Landgreen

Notice behind the ruler is possibly 2" but to the left is maybe an inch. You can see where she pushed it with her foot that made it taller behind the ruler. Safe bet that if she was a per push customer she would have complained that we blew out her drive because not two inches.


----------



## Western1

I would drop her. Seems she’ll find something to complain about


----------



## Mr.Markus

You got caught with your pants down at 2 inches?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> You got caught with your pants down at 2 inches?


Shrinkage....... It's cold


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's not go down that road again...


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> Notice behind the ruler is possibly 2" but to the left is maybe an inch. You can see where she pushed it with her foot that made it taller behind the ruler. Safe bet that if she was a per push customer she would have complained that we blew out her drive because not two inches.
> 
> View attachment 200397


After seeing that pic I would have let her watch me measure an inch then drive away...


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> So, I thought it was done at 4am. Told the sidewalk guys its warm, go light on the salt (most of my clients want little salt used). It started snowing again about the time we got done.


We ended up with a full run anyway. Everybody wanted or needed service. Now all melted and iceeee. Some even had us pre salt and pass thru then come back for clean ups and more salts. Paid the same as a 2-3" storm and home early. I'm gonna check for more ice in the early am.


----------



## buttaluv

People are ridiculous..


----------



## EWSplow

buttaluv said:


> People are ridiculous..


:laugh:
Agreed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sneaky snow....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sneaky snow....


Where


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where


No, here...


----------



## cjames808

Yea. We are melting down at a snails pace. I’ll see grass by the weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Despite the rain, it appears there is some residual as most treated lots are dry or just damp. A little bit of freezing but not enough to justify sending out crews.

The derated 750 was finished last Thursday...finally. Salted with it Friday morning, think based on the forecast we'll give the sprayer a try today.


----------



## Turf Z

Little bit of glaze here, not terribly bad considering we’re above freezing.
Road crews are out getting rid of some salt

much worse between Hudsonville/GR


----------



## Freshwater

I didn't get so much as a salt run all weekend. We hit 40 deg here yesterday. I'm a little disappointed to be honest. Nothing much in the forcast either.


----------



## BUFF

Mix bag of weather that'll cover a few seasons on the next 10days


----------



## Defcon 5

This winter is a bust...Not one spinner lost...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> This winter is a bust...Not one spinner lost...


There's a new standard of measurement now.

how many a frames has Ryan broke...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's a new standard of measurement now.
> 
> how many a frames has Ryan broke...


What?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> This winter is a bust...Not one spinner lost...


Have you been able to test the new radio yet? Or did Luther take my suggestion and just get you a ghetto blaster and some spare batteries?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you been able to test the new radio yet? Or did Luther take my suggestion and just get you a ghetto blaster and some spare batteries?


Lol... 
They do make bluetooth speakers that connect with your phone, you can take them anywhere. The bigger one kind of looks like a ghetto blaster.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Lol...
> They do make bluetooth speakers that connect with your phone, you can take them anywhere. The bigger one kind of looks like a ghetto blaster.
> 
> View attachment 200469
> View attachment 200469


We're talking about Mr. Jitterbug...he had a Crackberry up until last December. A Tewthbloo speaker is way out of his capabilities.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

If you guys are bored with the slow winter you should get a ski doo and head to the UP like I do. You think you spend a lot of time and money on plows, trucks and spreaders, just get a sled and go north.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you guys are bored with the slow winter you should get a ski doo and head to the UP like I do. You think you spend a lot of time and money on plows, trucks and spreaders, just get a sled and go north.


What's the UP exchange rate these days?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> What's the UP exchange rate these days?


It's really really good... More fun for the dollar for sure..Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's really really good... More fun for the dollar for sure..Thumbs Up


That's what I always liked. The locals think you're a high roller from the big city. 
I lived in a high priced vacation area and across the bay you could get to the UP. You could get a pizza and 4 rum drinks for $20.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you been able to test the new radio yet? Or did Luther take my suggestion and just get you a ghetto blaster and some spare batteries?


He suggested that I just sing to myself so they don't incur the expense of a radio...He said it's about the ROI and bottom line


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He suggested that I just sing to myself so they don't incur the expense of a radio...He said it's about the ROI and bottom line


Probably for the best...you'd lose it or break it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably for the best...you'd lose it or break it.


Probably right...


----------



## SHAWZER

Guy riding a bike this morning wearing dark clothes , but he did have reflectors on the spokes . Followed him for a few blocks but no wipe out .....


----------



## cjames808

40 and Sunny on Sunday. Gonna see some Harleys around.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Talking 50 here Monday...


----------



## WMHLC

The big one is coming next week, they are talking 6plus. If we don’t get it I’m calling this year a bust and it’s over.


----------



## Philbilly2

WMHLC said:


> they are talking 6plus


6 tenths?


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> 6 tenths?


6 microns?


----------



## Turf Z

WMHLC said:


> The big one is coming next week, they are talking 6plus. If we don't get it I'm calling this year a bust and it's over.


6"+ storms seem to be the norm here this year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@LapeerLandscape be ready for some sneaky snow riding...

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/01/sneaky-little-snow-coming-into-michigan-this-weekend.html


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> @LapeerLandscape be ready for some sneaky snow riding...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/01/sneaky-little-snow-coming-into-michigan-this-weekend.html


Oh boy it's an Alberta clipper. But wait the timing can't be right they said Saturday and Sunday is the super bowl and it always snows on super bowl Sunday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sneaky Canadian Snow .......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Sneaky Canadian Snow .......


Need a wall to keep it north


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Need a wall to keep it north


I think the wall is already up, it seems all our storms are coming out of the southwest.


----------



## cjames808

We’ll it’s dusting to 3” for us sometime Friday night-Saturday night? Also all the snow was supposed to melt per the locale news info last week.

We’ll see.


----------



## Turf Z

all plows and salters going back on Friday to make sure we won’t actually get any snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> all plows and salters going back on Friday to make sure we won't actually get any snow


Did you take them all off to do spring clean ups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is the bright thing in the sky during the day the sun?

If so, it's trying to make an appearance. And yes, that is news in West Michigan.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is the bright thing in the sky during the day the sun?
> 
> If so, it's trying to make an appearance. And yes, that is news in West Michigan.


According to our local news, were supposed to see that on Sunday. Today is day 9 without it.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Despite the rain, it appears there is some residual as most treated lots are dry or just damp. A little bit of freezing but not enough to justify sending out crews.
> 
> The derated 750 was finished last Thursday...finally. Salted with it Friday morning, think based on the forecast we'll give the sprayer a try today.


Pics of the derated 750??


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 200576
> 
> 
> View attachment 200577


Wow! Didn't know you bought two...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! Didn't know you bought two...


Chrome spinners and spike lug nut covers will really dress her up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! Didn't know you bought two...


You need to pay closer attention instead of turning meat into charcoal.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need to pay closer attention instead of turning meat into charcoal.


Where are you getting your deflectors from with those ribs?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Chrome spinners and spike lug nut covers will really dress her up.


Little disappointed in the lack of jagooff lights...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need to pay closer attention instead of turning meat into charcoal.


I usually do, especially while perfecting my culinary skills...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Where are you getting your deflectors from with those ribs?


That was a custom build over 20 years ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little disappointed in the lack of jagooff lights...


I said the same thing...I think he called me a moron


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 200576
> 
> 
> View attachment 200577


Nice ethical salt/brine application devices you got there! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I said the same thing...I think he called me a moron


I would never call you that...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 200576
> 
> 
> View attachment 200577


What's the dealio with the solo strap being a hooker bed I wouldn't think straps wood bee needed


----------



## Turf Z

Need me one of those lowblue:


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> What's the dealio with the solo strap being a hooker bed I wouldn't think straps wood bee needed


Wonder if that extension cord is for the fuel tanks with $60 locks too... Hopefully it's on a GFI...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What's the dealio with the solo strap being a hooker bed I wouldn't think straps wood bee needed


Bolted in back, straps in front. Not sure why they didn't bolt it completely.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bolted in back, straps in front. Not sure why they didn't bolt it completely.


Installer have the ADD, Space Cadet on the devils lettuce, moron or ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Installer have the ADD, Space Cadet on the devils lettuce, moron or ......


Yes


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> Chrome spinners and spike lug nut covers will really dress her up.


I think I would go for Mooneyes on the rears.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sneaky snow is a day early...


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## SHAWZER

Send some snow East of you ......


----------



## EWSplow

A little frizzle here this morning. Quick salting took care it. 
I pushed about 15 yds of snow this morning. Relocating from the sides of a street to a vacant lot.


----------



## cjames808

Frizzle with minimal slippage. We sat out. Last day of month and the fairies already will be in shock or memory lapse without adding another salting to the tab. Being ethical.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Send some snow East of you ......


No


----------



## Turf Z

Mark did it even get slick near you from the snow this morning?
Sun currently peeking out here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Mark did it even get slick near you from the snow this morning?
> Sun currently peeking out here.


It's been over 3 days since we salted last...ethical salting occured.

The sun??? Shirley you jest.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok , every man for himself ....... I get it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Ok , every man for himself ....... I get it .


Would you like me to send the sunlight your way too?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure , sun all day .... snow all night . I am waiting .....


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 200589


This sneaky snow is even hiding from the radar.


----------



## SHAWZER

Real light , fine , sneaky snow coming down here .... its working Double OO .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Real light , fine , sneaky snow coming down here .... its working Double OO .


I'm expecting sandwiches in the mail.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm expecting sandwiches in the mail.


Egg salad from Detoilet?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mail is closed Fridays in Canada , maybe next week .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Email it like everything else...


----------



## SHAWZER

Filling up a case of them right now .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Email it like everything else...


That would be mulch faster.


----------



## Randall Ave

Aerospace Eng said:


> I think I would go for Mooneyes on the rears.


I was at the Mack dealer today, had these rims on display.


----------



## BUFF

:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Randall Ave said:


> View attachment 200611
> 
> I was at the Mack dealer today, had these rims on display.


Take a look at that wall behind them...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Brndnstffrd said:


> Take a look at that wall behind them...


that a tesla truck in the BG?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh dear...sneaky snow.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

BossPlow2010 said:


> that a tesla truck in the BG?


I was talking about all the jagoff lights. Someone might be tempted to max out the company CC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brndnstffrd said:


> I was talking about all the jagoff lights. Someone might be tempted to max out the company CC.


Who's to say someone doesn't have a rack like that already?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> View attachment 200611
> 
> I was at the Mack dealer today, had these rims on display.


I'm more a high-speed look rather than bling type of person....

https://www.mooneyesusa.com/product-p/md1163dgm.htm

Apologies for being off topic.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Brndnstffrd said:


> I was talking about all the jagoff lights. Someone might be tempted to max out the company CC.


Unfortunately that's a rack of actual/required lights. Jagoff lights are defined as not needed, above and beyond, makes you look like a jagoff...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh dear...sneaky snow.


It's so sneaky here that I don't even see it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unfortunately that's a rack of actual/required lights. Jagoff lights are defined as not needed, above and beyond, makes you look like a jagoff...


I'm good then...


----------



## SHAWZER

No sun today , no snow last night , whats the deal .... ?


----------



## Hydromaster

I dun thought jaggoff lights were related
To a LED light bar(s) or da like.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> No sun today , no snow last night , whats the deal .... ?


There's a strange brightness in the sky. 
Could it be possible the sun is trying to burn through the haze?


----------



## Hydromaster

Forecast from the ski area,
“We finally made it to February, and even better than that there is 14″ of snow predicted for Sun/Mon! But, for today come up and work on your goggle tan, sink your edges into fresh corduroy and let your skis run! Lazy M and Sidesaddle were both groomed last night giving you the opportunity to pick up some speed.”

Until the wind picked up, now most of the lifts are closed becuse of high winds.

Day say there is another storm lining up out over da ocean.


----------



## Turf Z

nice quarter inch of slush on everything here

beauty


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> nice quarter inch of slush on everything here
> 
> beauty


Not what I wanted to hear...so far it's melting on untreated surfaces. Was hoping the ethical application yesterday would work through today as well.


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> No sun today , no snow last night , whats the deal .... ?


tomorrow I think is sun day....


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not what I wanted to hear...so far it's melting on untreated surfaces. Was hoping the ethical application yesterday would work through today as well.


Short lived. Just raining now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Short lived. Just raining now.


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Turf Z said:


> Short lived. Just raining now.


Is that when you use Morton salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Is that when to use Morton salt?
> View attachment 200623


Pool salt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No sun today , no snow last night , whats the deal .... ?


No sandwiches in my email...


----------



## Hydromaster

Vindy in Wy 2


----------



## SHAWZER

Sent a gift card for a 24 platter .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 200624
> Vindy in Wy 2


Lol...road closed and no parking on the roadway...wonder what mental midget typed that one up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sun is out now , does that mean snow tonight ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Sun is out now , does that mean snow tonight ?


Email me a 30 platter and I'll make it happen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sneaky flurries here, i did not email...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 200624
> Vindy in Wy 2


Picked up in No Co aboot a hour ago, got a 15-20 breeze with 45-50mph gust. If it was 62* it'd be a little chilly.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...road closed and no parking on the roadway...wonder what mental midget typed that one up.


Trucks are parked in the chain up area and the ramp to the chain up area, not really on the roadway.
A little random food for thought.... a guy with a food truck would do pretty good parked there.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Trucks are parked in the chain up area and the ramp to the chain up area, not really on the roadway.
> A little random food for thought.... a guy with a food truck would do pretty good parked there.


Food sled towed by a snow mobile? Sounds like a good retirement gig.

A smoker on a sled, maybe?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Trucks are parked in the chain up area and the ramp to the chain up area, not really on the roadway.
> A little random food for thought.... a guy with a food truck would do pretty good parked there.


K...butt eye donna tink dere allz in da chainzup laine.


----------



## SHAWZER

As soon as I quit having sandwiches it quit snowing ..... hey wait , I might be on to something .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Anyone know if the groundhog saw its’ shadow? Need to know if winter is over...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BossPlow2010 said:


> Anyone know if the groundhog saw its' shadow? Need to know if winter is over...


Uh oh!!!
Winter is over...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh!!!
> Winter is over...


Good I'm ready to sell some top soil.


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> Anyone know if the groundhog saw its' shadow? Need to know if winter is over...


It hasn't started yet


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Anyone know if the groundhog saw its' shadow? Need to know if winter is over...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh!!!
> Winter is over...


I believe your buddy Todd didn't see his shadow a month ago and already made this call...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh!!!
> Winter is over...


In 6 weeks or a month and a half?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> In 6 weeks or a month and a half?


NOW!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Going from spring to winter over night.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Going from spring to winter over night.
> View attachment 200654


70 really, your weather is bi polar.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> 70 really, your weather is bi polar.


Yes.... 9:30am and it's 62* with full sun, good day to open the doors in the shop and do some mulch needed cleaning


----------



## Hydromaster

RL


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 200576
> 
> 
> View attachment 200577


Looking good Mark!!


----------



## Hydromaster

A pic from the cam at the ski hill

Dumped on... and I can't go


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 200682
> View attachment 200681
> A pic from the cam at the ski hill
> 
> Dumped on... and I can't go


Who cares what your wife says....just go!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Who cares what your wife says....just go!


Don't think his warden has mulch influence in what he does or doesn't doo.....


----------



## BUFF

NTAC's got it right so far..... now it's time to see if they get the accumulation right.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Who cares what your wife says....just go!





BUFF said:


> Don't think his warden has mulch influence in what he does or doesn't doo.....


She mutters something about me being Incorrigible Or something like that.

The DR. has her on his side this time,
Wait a minute, ski poles are like a cane.
( almost done with the cane.)


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> She mutters something about me being Incorrigible Or something like that.
> 
> The DR. has her on his side this time,
> Wait a minute, ski poles are like a cane.
> ( almost done with the cane.)


Can't you get the poles with the little skis on the ends? That's practically a Walker.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Can't you get the poles with the little skis on the ends? That's practically a Walker.


Good idea, I forgot aboot thoes.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Good idea, I forgot aboot thoes.


They work for amputees.
I think they're called outriggers.


----------



## NYH1

My wife's grandma in San Antonio had a bad stroke so her and my son are going down tomorrow morning. So I'm gonna do a lot of skiing later in the week...phile foto of course!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> She mutters something about me being Incorrigible Or something like that.
> 
> The DR. has her on his side this time,
> Wait a minute, ski poles are like a cane.
> ( almost done with the cane.)


Just screw the walker to the skis.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just screw the walker to the skis.


Nice idea.









I'm jealous of her set up .


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just screw the walker to the skis.


I think he'd need a pivot point. Maybe some old snowmobile skis with the shock absorbers? 
He's laid up anyway, should have plenty of time to fab something. Maybe @Aerospace Eng could review his shop drawing and do some design calcs?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Nice idea.
> View attachment 200696
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of her set up .


Instead of a walker you could use a sitter.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> My wife's grandma in San Antonio had a bad stroke so her and my son are going down tomorrow morning. So I'm gonna do a lot of skiing later in the week...phile foto of course!
> 
> View attachment 200695


Boy making yellow snow?


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Instead of a walker you could use a sitter.
> 
> View attachment 200698


Epic game changer. 
No need to leave the ski slopes...or stop drinking beer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 200701


Is this the one from last week that was showing 6+?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this the one from last week that was showing 6+?


Nope, new one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope, new one...


For this week?


----------



## cjames808

Tonight? Maybe it’s next Wednesday or next next Saturday. Maybe.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> For this week?


Wed/Thurs


----------



## BossPlow2010

What about this one


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about this one
> View attachment 200702


Yes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wed/Thurs


Nasty Weather Service is showing 50% chance of snow.

A different forecast that is always on the high end is showing 3-5".

Weather.com says less than an inch.

I'll let you know what my weather rock says Thursday night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about this one
> View attachment 200702


When is the last (first?) Time those idiots have been right?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nasty Weather Service is showing 50% chance of snow.
> 
> A different forecast that is always on the high end is showing 3-5".
> 
> Weather.com says less than an inch.
> 
> I'll let you know what my weather rock says Thursday night.


Went from 30% chances now to snowmageddon in the last oh... 3-4hrs...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Went from 30% chances now to snowmageddon in the last oh... 3-4hrs...


This morning, it looked like freezing drizzle tomorrow morning, now nothing. 
Now I'm seeing 2-3" for Thursday morning. 
Apparently, they decided to use the Kanadian models, cause the merican models showed dry air.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Went from 30% chances now to snowmageddon in the last oh... 3-4hrs...


Yeah...I'll be holding my breath.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah...I'll be holding my breath.


If you're feeling blue...

Start breathing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

* More sunshine Sunday than in the Previous 25 Days COMBINED! *
Bill's Blog
Posted: Feb 3, 2020 / 03:04 AM EST / Updated: Feb 3, 2020 / 03:04 AM EST








AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
This pic. is the sun coming up over Reed's Lake in East Grand Rapids Sunday AM (2/2). We had 97% of sunshine on Sunday. That was more minutes of sunshine than we saw in the previous 25 days COMBINED! In the 24 days from Jan. 9 through Feb. 1 - 19 of those days had 0% sunshine, two had 6% sun, one had 4% sun, one had 16% sun and the last had 51% sunshine. From Jan. 24 through Feb. 1 - the temperature only varied by 7 degrees, day and night - from 29 to 36.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Went from 30% chances now to snowmageddon in the last oh... 3-4hrs...


Just like that debilitating ice storm we had last month


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just like that debilitating ice storm we had last month


Who???

Where???

I missed it...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nasty Weather Service is showing 50% chance of snow.
> 
> A different forecast that is always on the high end is showing 3-5".
> 
> Weather.com says less than an inch.
> 
> I'll let you know what my weather rock says Thursday night.


Does your weather rock speak with a French Canadian accent ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 200703


Hit 66 here today


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Hit 66 here today


Wow! That's Daisy jorts weather right there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Does your weather rock speak with a French Canadian accent ?


Oui oui


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Went from 30% chances now to snowmageddon in the last oh... 3-4hrs...


The weather guessers must have got their ransom money from the big stores so now they can sell more bread, milk and bottled water.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> * More sunshine Sunday than in the Previous 25 Days COMBINED! *
> Bill's Blog
> Posted: Feb 3, 2020 / 03:04 AM EST / Updated: Feb 3, 2020 / 03:04 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to Facebook
> Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
> This pic. is the sun coming up over Reed's Lake in East Grand Rapids Sunday AM (2/2). We had 97% of sunshine on Sunday. That was more minutes of sunshine than we saw in the previous 25 days COMBINED! In the 24 days from Jan. 9 through Feb. 1 - 19 of those days had 0% sunshine, two had 6% sun, one had 4% sun, one had 16% sun and the last had 51% sunshine. From Jan. 24 through Feb. 1 - the temperature only varied by 7 degrees, day and night - from 29 to 36.


I really liked seeing the sun today, all the snow is gone and I think the grass even greened up.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> I really liked seeing the sun today, all the snow is gone and I think the grass even greened up.


I can't believe how green the grass is


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking at a 1989 Versatile 276 tractor and a 9030 Ford Versatile with blowers , anyone have experience or comments on these machines ? Whoops , wrong thread .


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> I can't believe how green the grass is


We must have different ideas of the color green...

You must see it like someone in Grand cRapids...


----------



## Western1

m_ice said:


> I can't believe how green the grass is


We were just talking about that. Seems like the grass has stayed green and didn't brown out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> We were just talking about that. Seems like the grass has stayed green and didn't brown out.


Copious amounts of rain and zero cold weather.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Copious amounts of rain and zero cold weather.


Winter has been over since December...time to get the mowers out


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Looking at a 1989 Versatile 276 tractor and a 9030 Ford Versatile with blowers , anyone have experience or comments on these machines ? Whoops , wrong thread .


Wardens grandpa had a 276 he used for cutting hay with a head up front, when not used for cutting hay it was used as a loader.
Only issue I can recall was hydraulic related occasionally as in gremlins.
He replaced it with a TV 145 which is a mulch nicer machine to run and with over 6000hrs it's been pretty good.


----------



## Freshwater

m_ice said:


> Winter has been over since December...time to get the mowers out


I say let it snow wed and this weekend. Were past the superbowl, and have only plowed twice here.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Boy making yellow snow?


LOL, looks like it. No, he's taking his gear off and getting ready to load the sleds in the trailer. That was quick ride at the Erie Canal trail.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NTAC's got the beginning of the storm correct, hosed up the middle of it and raised the total amount for over night....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! That's Daisy jorts weather right there...


you Shirley are a downriver rat....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> you Shirley are a downbytheriver rat....


----------



## BUFF




----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> View attachment 200711


lol, was just talking with my friend about this movie.

For the record, he does not get sky miles when he flies as a pilot...


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> NTAC's got the beginning of the storm correct, hosed up the middle of it and raised the total amount for over night....
> 
> View attachment 200709


They kind of got it correct.... aboot 5" new over night, still snowing and it's fluff thank to 0*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> They kind of got it correct.... aboot 5" new over night, still snowing and it's fluff thank to 0*


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Sure was...… didn't have to put on the correct gear and work in it....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> They kind of got it correct.... aboot 5" new over night, still snowing and it's fluff thank to 0*


And more snow is on the way


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> And more snow is on the way
> View attachment 200722


Suppose to have another round of snow on Friday .
This weeks storm really hosed things up in Wyo thanks to the wind.... there's a lot of closed roads due to ground blizzards.


----------



## Turf Z

is a snowstorm measured in feet a typical amount there?

Looks like another 4-5" snow tomorrow. Classic 2019-20 winter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> is a snowstorm measured in feet a typical amount there?
> 
> Looks like another 4-5" snow tomorrow. Classic 2019-20 winter.


We are suppose to get 3.5" over 36 hours  starting tomorrow night. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are suppose to get 3.5" over 36 hours  starting tomorrow night. What a bunch of crap.


The timing for us on Thursday didn't look good.
I think it was 1/2" overnight, 2" by 11AM and another 1/2" or so in the afternoon. Should be okay for apartment lots, but not commercial.


----------



## Hydromaster

Turf Z said:


> is a snowstorm measured in feet a typical amount there?
> 
> Looks like another 4-5" snow tomorrow. Classic 2019-20 winter.


At Times, There hasn't been a lot of snow to speak of until now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are suppose to get 3.5" over 36 hours  starting tomorrow night. What a bunch of crap.


Seems like it's been going that way for the last few years...working our butts off for a few inches of snow. Have to plow everything twice, work twice as hard for a small amount of snow.


----------



## Turf Z

And it’ll hit right before rush hour or opening hours.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like it's been going that way for the last few years...working our butts off for a few inches of snow. Have to plow everything twice, work twice as hard for a small amount of snow.


Agreed. 
I lost 3 accounts in November ( maybe it was Halloween?) due to that....*thank God. *. They were for my slowest payer. The little lots and walks were done just before the places opened, as they should be. In the afternoon my sidewalk guys were staring the 2nd round only to find someone else doing them. The property owner was blowing up my phone with texts and pics and said he found someone else. I finally had enough and blocked his phone number. Never unblocked it and my life is less stressful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> And it'll hit right before rush hour or opening hours.


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

County truck just went by pre-treating the roads. Not suppose to start snowing for another 27 hours.

On a happier note I sold over $1100. worth of limestone, peastone and believe it or not some mulch. One load to be delivered tonight and the rest in the morning.


----------



## cjames808

We have had 2-3 brine drops around here yesterday and today. Snow sometime Thursday Am.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> County truck just went by pre-treating the roads. Not suppose to start snowing for another 27 hours.


Hmmmm.... They must be expecting rain, that's the only time they spray here...


----------



## BUFF

Turf Z said:


> is a snowstorm measured in feet a typical amount there?


Measurements can be vertical or horizontal depend in the wind and how open the county is. It's not uncommon to see 5-6" on the windy side of a sign or pwr pole and there's only a couple inches on the ground if it's open country


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> County truck just went by pre-treating the roads. Not suppose to start snowing for another 27 hours.


That's because it takes three times the amount of time to apply liquid compared to applying bulk salt.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like it's been going that way for the last few years...working our butts off for a few inches of snow. Have to plow everything twice, work twice as hard for a small amount of snow.


Why are you so angry???....


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Why are you so angry???....


I'll go with an entitled childhood or 3 consecutive years of being senior class clown.....


----------



## BUFF

Power of the sun.... clouds are busting up with partial sun and hard pack on roads is cooked oof when it's 12*F


----------



## DeVries

Nothing better than a sunny day and clear cold night after a snow storm.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Nothing better than a sunny day and clear cold night after a snow storm.


Calling for -6*f for tonight, clear tomorrow with 30*f for the high.... would be a good day to shoot Feathered Kannook insurgents with a 12gauge......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I'll go with an entitled childhood or 3 consecutive years of being senior class clown.....


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yes


Has more to do with being in proximity of Defcon, Handy Dandy Andy, charcoal creator in South Bent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are suppose to get 3.5" over 36 hours  starting tomorrow night. What a bunch of crap.


Sounds like 2 unethical saltings to me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Has more to do with being in proximity of Defcon, Handy Dandy Andy, charcoal creator in South Bent.


Sandwiches are in the mail for not mentioning Lapeer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Sounds like 2 unethical saltings to me...


And a couple of plows.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I give up!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I give up!
> View attachment 200738
> View attachment 200739
> View attachment 200740


Why?


----------



## cjames808

At the least...some salt.


----------



## Turf Z

That snow went from being 5-7” yesterday evening to the same station printing out a quarter inch in the same time period here

nice


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I give up!
> View attachment 200738
> View attachment 200739
> View attachment 200740


3 different weathermen who know where lapeer is. 
That is news worthy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I give up!
> View attachment 200738
> View attachment 200739
> View attachment 200740


Why do you have to do that to me.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> 3 different weathermen who know where lapeer is.
> That is news worthy.


Fake news...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I give up!
> View attachment 200738
> View attachment 200739
> View attachment 200740


It can stop now!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!!


The sunlight?


----------



## SHAWZER

- 8 c and lightly snowing on February 5th , what is going on ........ ?


----------



## BUFF

-14*F clear, snow squeaks like fresh cheese curds......


----------



## Hydromaster

13°, I Didn’t see any cheese....


----------



## SHAWZER

Sun shining with light snow falling ..... keep having sandwiches Double OO .


----------



## Freshwater

It's really really light flurries right now.
Any thoughts AJ??? You've been under this for a few now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> It's really really light flurries right now.
> Any thoughts AJ??? You've been under this for a few now.


Probably started at around 330 light, pavement ate it for a bit... Salted and it still got covered... House has a solid 2-3"... Dropped from 31 to now 24 was what really hurt...


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> -14*F clear, snow squeaks like fresh cheese curds......


I like your analogy............Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Epic...? Diabolical...? Monumental...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Epic...? Diabolical...? Monumental...?


Where?


----------



## Turf Z

About half inch-1” in most areas here.
Snowing decently though. Big flakes. Scary.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> About half inch-1" in most areas here.
> Snowing decently though. Big flakes. Scary.


Be afraid.... Be very afraid...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Everywhere!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So far an ethical salting will take care of it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows it is snowing here ....... but the snow has forgot to hit the ground .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Radar shows it is snowing here ....... but the snow has forgot to hit the ground .


Both my radar and weather rock are showing snow here.

Actually snowing fairly hard...almost snow globing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually snowing fairly hard...


Told ya...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Radar shows it is snowing here ....... but the snow has forgot to hit the ground .


The weather idiots said the cold dry air was absorbing the moisture before it hit the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Told ya...


If you say so...must have hit a full inch by now!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> The weather idiots said the cold dry air was absorbing the moisture before it hit the ground.


So if I drive around with my blade up do I get paid for plowing snow ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Put a fork in it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Put a fork in it...


Didn't know you could put a fork into charcoal...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> So if I drive around with my blade up do I get paid for plowing snow ?


Thats what I'm doing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing hard on the north side of town with a 1/4" down. Got enough to push by my shop and flurrying...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are really gonna struggle to milk 3 plows and 3 saltings out of this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are really gonna struggle to milk 3 plows and 3 saltings out of this.


Mooo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So far one ethical salting is still working.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got enough to push by my shop and flurrying...





Mark Oomkes said:


> So far one ethical salting is still working.


Well which is it...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well which is it...?


Yes


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> So far one ethical salting is still working.


Had everything to black pavement, pulled into the driveway and probably got as much snow in 20min as we had all night long.
Just enough to cover right as everyone pulls in for their workday.
Classic winter 2020


----------



## cjames808

News says someone seen a snowflake 20 miles south of me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blade off the truck , unplugged block heater on loader , took a 20 minute nap ..... still nothing .


----------



## EWSplow

I slept in. 
Apparently I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full salt run here, everyone is plowing except me and the county...lol.


----------



## WMHLC

I just dropped the kids off at school and the contractor was plowing the parking lot and i saw another guy plowing residential. I watched him pull out one driveway and he had maybe a 5 gallon bucket of snow from the push. I would call it a light 1/4 inch to dusting at best. I think its official, this winter is a bust


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I like your analogy............Thumbs Up


Figured a Cheesewheeler wood appreciate it....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got maybe an inch and I just saw a moron contractor snowblowing with a 2 stage blower a city side walk that might be 80 ft long for a business. It would have taken him less time to shovel than it did to get that beast out of the back of his truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Blade off the truck , unplugged block heater on loader , took a 20 minute nap ..... still nothing .


Put another log on the fire and keep sleeping.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ran around the outside of the house 3 times in the wives clown socks , shorts and a Bud Light toque ...... now we have a dusting of snow .


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Ran around the outside of the house 3 times in the wives clown socks , shorts and a Bud Light toque ...... now we have a dusting of snow .


Pics???


----------



## SHAWZER

I waved at the farmers wife as she drove by on a tractor .... she has pics .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I waved at the farmers wife as she drove by on a tractor .... she has pics .


And now the Sherriff does too.....


----------



## SHAWZER

She seemed to be laughing as the tractor stopped out front .


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> She seemed to be laughing as the tractor stopped out front .


Just wanted to make sure she got the address right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got maybe an inch and I just saw a moron contractor snowblowing with a 2 stage blower a city side walk that might be 80 ft long for a business. It would have taken him less time to shovel than it did to get that beast out of the back of his truck.


City of Rentwood employee was running a Hurricane blower up the sidewalk by their city hall.


----------



## BossPlow2010

That snow was WAYYYYY lighter than the last storm. 
Has anyone told the weatherman that we’re wrong on the 5” of snow....


----------



## NYH1

We actually got 4 inches. Supposed to start raining later. Then change to snow tomorrow. We'll see.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> City of Rentwood employee was running a Hurricane blower up the sidewalk by their city hall.


That thing would have cleaned some lots faster than plowing this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yet another never ending "storm". Been snowing most of the morning and all afternoon. 

Looks like another ethical salting.


----------



## Turf Z

Was just thinking, wow looks like some decent snow on radar in SE GR.

Really light floating-type snow here for most of the day.
the untreated roads and driveways decided to melt off this afternoon on their own. I don’t hate it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Was just thinking, wow looks like some decent snow on radar in SE GR.
> 
> Really light floating-type snow here for most of the day.
> the untreated roads and driveways decided to melt off this afternoon on their own. I don't hate it


I actually think we might be running through our driveway routes @WMHLC

It was weird...concrete and asphalt driveways clear, concrete and asphalt driveways covered...south facing, north facing, east or west facing...didn't matter.

At this point it might just be best to hit them to keep the phone calls down since it's been such an easy winter.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## BUFF

Turf Z said:


> Was just thinking, wow looks like some decent snow on radar in SE GR.
> 
> Really light floating-type snow here for most of the day.
> the untreated roads and driveways decided to melt off this afternoon on their own. I don't hate it


Sucky thing aboot fluffy snow is... it doesn't stack as nice as snow with more moisture, at least oot here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 200796


You don't keep your spare tyre on your dash with the rest of your crap?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't keep your spare tyre on your dash with the rest of your crap?


Had to do a double take on that one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Had to do a double take on that one


I took a refresher on my zoooooooooooooooooooomingggggg skills.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I took a refresher on my zoooooooooooooooooooomingggggg skills.


Been bizzie brushing up on my Deutsche...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I actually think we might be running through our driveway routes @WMHLC
> 
> It was weird...concrete and asphalt driveways clear, concrete and asphalt driveways covered...south facing, north facing, east or west facing...didn't matter.
> 
> At this point it might just be best to hit them to keep the phone calls down since it's been such an easy winter.


Well you got 2 choices, hurry up and do the drives before they melt or wait till its dark and most people won't know the difference.


----------



## Turf Z

Nothing more I hate than driveways, drive around just to find out they shoveled the 1-2”. Makes tracking and billing a pain too


----------



## BUFF

Got a series of storms in the floorcast.










The high country is suppose to get over 30" the next couple days is areas.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Got a series of storms in the floorcast.
> 
> View attachment 200807
> 
> 
> The high country is suppose to get over 30" the next couple days is areas.


That's the temp your looking at.


----------



## NYH1

Saying 8 to 12 inches of windy blowing snow tomorrow. Hopefully that means it's gonna be light snow and easy pushing. My wife's gonna love being in San Antonio....other then the fact that her grandmas dying!  

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Alright storm, time to wrap it up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Awful lot of plowing of less than an inch going on....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's mooning...


----------



## prezek

I see you guys haven’t switched to the 9-5 plowing schedule yet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> I see you guys haven't switched to the 9-5 plowing schedule yet...


I was detailing my truck for the third time...


----------



## Freshwater

^^^^^
Ok point me to that thread...


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/4" of new fuzz, nice little salt run... Suns out now...


----------



## BUFF

3-4" over night, temps are warm and it has lots of moisture.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's the temp your looking at.


Yes warmer up as quick as it cooled oof.


----------



## SHAWZER

Slept in clown socks ..... we got 6 " of fluffy snow .


----------



## Hydromaster

No snow banks a week ago 
Still snowing..
I'm happy to be sitting et out.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> No snow banks a week ago
> Still snowing..
> I'm happy to be sitting et out.
> View attachment 200827


The skiing should be pretty good with some fresh powder.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> The skiing should be pretty good with some fresh powder.


That's it, rub it in...

From the ski area 
*We've officially crossed the 3 foot mark for the week!* Snopocalypse 2020 continues with 8″ in the past 24 hours pushing our 5 day total to 37″. Beware that the Powder Flu is rampant in the area- symptoms include uncontrollable laughter and woohoo-ing, with chronic smiling, and an inability to restrain from high-fiving strangers. Enjoy the sickness people....

Yea ,yea ,yea. That's great news...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> That's it, rub it in...
> 
> From the ski area
> *We've officially crossed the 3 foot mark for the week!* Snopocalypse 2020 continues with 8″ in the past 24 hours pushing our 5 day total to 37″. Beware that the Powder Flu is rampant in the area- symptoms include uncontrollable laughter and woohoo-ing, with chronic smiling, and an inability to restrain from high-fiving strangers. Enjoy the sickness people....
> 
> Yea ,yea ,yea. That's great news...


Just try to stay on topic...using salt when I have the opportunity.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ouch,,,

Stop et...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> That's it, rub it in...
> 
> From the ski area
> *We've officially crossed the 3 foot mark for the week!* Snopocalypse 2020 continues with 8″ in the past 24 hours pushing our 5 day total to 37″. Beware that the Powder Flu is rampant in the area- symptoms include uncontrollable laughter and woohoo-ing, with chronic smiling, and an inability to restrain from high-fiving strangers. Enjoy the sickness people....
> 
> Yea ,yea ,yea. That's great news...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about 3 times more snow last night than we got yesterday morning. It was really unexpected.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got about 3 times more snow last night than we got yesterday morning. It was really unexpected.


Sneaky snow?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> View attachment 200828
> 
> 
> View attachment 200829


Nothing in steamboat? Weird.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Nothing in steamboat? Weird.


Not really, Steamboat isn't along I-70 or in Summit county so it's not Denver news worthy.

https://www.steamboat.com/the-mountain/live-cams/champagne-powder-snow-cam


----------



## NYH1

We got about 10 inches today on top the 4 inches we got yesterday. Saying maybe 1 to 3 over night. I was starting to think 'Ole Man Winter forgot about me. lowred:

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sneaky snow?


You know et.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You know et.


I don't understand how you weren't prepared, @BossPlow2010 posted like 15 forecasts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

40% chance of snow...snow globing...a solid 1/4" in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Turf Z

Sunning —> Went thru car wash —> pullout of car wash —> dark/snowing/parking lot covered


Ok nice


----------



## Woodenshoe

A guy can’t even take a pre-dinner nap without a random snow squall...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hit NE Indiana, skipped over us, on into Meatchickin... Perfect day...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> 40% chance of snow...snow globing...a solid 1/4" in about 15 minutes.


Are you trying to say 1" per hour .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Ouch,,,
> 
> Stop et...


Canadian public sponsored rehab....
When did the Doc say you could ski again..? June?


----------



## Turf Z

Got more snow in that half hour on raised surfaces than we probably had all of Wednesday night

Mocking the weather gods and just pulled out the grill


----------



## BUFF

Faux news.....

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...ginates-in-hawaii/ar-BBZLHQL?ocid=hplocalnews

snow at my place doesn't smell like pineapple .......


----------



## SHAWZER

I had some Hawaian pizza and .... nevermind .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I had some Hawaian pizza and .... nevermind .


Ham......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Look at the rain forecasted, it's even giving us the bird.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Look at the rain forecasted, it's even giving us the bird.
> 
> View attachment 200844


Sure many members are use to receiving that...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Canadian public sponsored rehab....
> When did the Doc say you could ski again..? June?
> View attachment 200839


Nice, 
I Might go and give it a try in April, just before they close.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sure many members are use to receiving that...


Which ones?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Which ones?


All the usual suspects......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> All the usual suspects......


Who?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who?


Nope...... not Who..


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Nope...... not Who..


There's no way...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> There's no way...


Noa Way is the ring leader...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy friggin snow globe!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Where?


Don't know...couldn't see anything.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy friggin snow globe!!!!


Phile foto's….or it didn't happen! :weightlifter:

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

Well

this isn’t great


----------



## SHAWZER

Its great here ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Well
> 
> this isn't great


What do you have?

Anything from 5ish to bare pavement 4 miles north in GR.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you have?
> 
> Anything from 5ish to bare pavement 4 miles north in GR.


Salts not holding anymore?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't know...couldn't see anything.


Are you dreaming again.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you have?
> 
> Anything from 5ish to bare pavement 4 miles north in GR.


Anywhere from a dusting to 4-5"

changes everytime you drive a mile further


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Woodenshoe said 6-8 " in Caledonia.

40% for under a half inch...they really screwed the pooch .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Not surprisingly, there's someone from the GR area in the snow plow mafia...


----------



## BUFF

Balmy 20* and clear, suppose to hit mid 40’s today then more snow Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not surprisingly, there's someone from the GR area in the snow plow mafia...
> View attachment 200860


Frank used to run one of my tractors before he started his bizness.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

PS Still snowing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS Still snowing...


Same here... They said nothing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same here... They said nothing!
> 
> View attachment 200861


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Moving East.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Moving East.
> View attachment 200862


You can have it...still saying only 30% chance...obviously they're not looking at the radar or weather rock or oot the window.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Frank used to run one of my tractors before he started his bizness.


I could tell he use to work for you from the use of the word weather guesser and his attitude toward them...Thumbs Up


----------



## Woodenshoe

Was planning on opening the pool soon, but instead had to blow a path so the dog could find the lawn to take a crap!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Seen a sidewalk chain gang in se Michigan


----------



## Woodenshoe

Oh, and it’s still snowing here!


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen a sidewalk chain gang in se Michigan
> View attachment 200873


Looks Like a P.S. GTG..


----------



## BUFF

Sunning


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Sunning


Same...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing while the sun is shining .......


----------



## BUFF

Good weekend to be riding at Rabbit Ears








https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/snow-totals-for-feb-6-7-2020-snowstorm-in-colorado


----------



## DeVries

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen a sidewalk chain gang in se Michigan
> View attachment 200873


That's amazing, I wish that would happen around here, at least earn their 3 meals plus a day.
Litter pickups along the hwy's during the summer would be good too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trying to sun but the snow keeps getting in the way. Still amazes me that they blew the forecast that badly.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still amazes me that they blew the forecast that badly.


Really...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

DeVries said:


> That's amazing, I wish that would happen around here, at least earn their 3 meals plus a day.
> Litter pickups along the hwy's during the summer would be good too.


I think I posted it before but there's a local contractor that somehow got to use some incarcerated folk like that on his jobs... Not sure how that works but watched a 14 or so person van pull up and out jumped the crew with shovels...

Then again he is out of Niles, Meatchickin...


----------



## Turf Z

Heard the 6am news lady say “we all ended up with some minor accumulations”

what. We plowed twice salted twice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Really...?


Yes


----------



## Freshwater

That band lined up along 8mile going due east. It just wouldnt give up.
There was a 3-4 deg difference in the band. 24 in 27-28 out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen a sidewalk chain gang in se Michigan
> View attachment 200873


Ontario teachers made it all the way over there to picket.... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It finally stopped....and now it's sunning.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is the ice melting in your glass ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy snow globe...!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Holy snow globe...!


Where!!!???


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know...!

Its Sundaying....


----------



## EWSplow

Started snowing 1/2 hour ago and it already starting to accumulate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Started snowing 1/2 hour ago and it already starting to accumulate.


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Started snowing 1/2 hour ago and it already starting to accumulate.


Started aboot a hour ago and have aboot an inch.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Sure is.
Looks like champagne powder.


----------



## cjames808

Here we go boys, 2-8” from the weather gods

I’ll say 1-9” on the safe side


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Here we go boys, 2-8" from the weather gods
> 
> I'll say 1-9" on the safe side


Local weather said 1-3" on my side of town. 
And now they added some mist to the mix for this afternoon.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Holy snow globe...!


Dreaming about winter again ?


----------



## EWSplow

A little lull in the snow and looks more like rain on the radar for this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...

So much for the 1 PM start time.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


I sent it your way, so you wouldn't whizz and moan about the forecasts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I sent it your way, so you wouldn't whizz and moan about the forecasts.


I just did...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...
> 
> So much for the 1 PM start time.


You cant plow all day unless you start in the morning .....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just did...


Wait till I send some drizzle mixed in your way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You cant plow all day unless you start in the morning .....


2 min tops...im done.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> A little lull in the snow and looks more like rain on the radar for this afternoon.


Better plow now before it gets heavy.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Better plow now before it gets heavy.


Loaded salt, etc this morning. 
Leaving after my breakfast ..a mix of left overs from the last couple dinners. Kielbasa, taters, sour kraut and pizza.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Temps on the rise... Must be dry air, lots of ghost radar blips...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Temps on the rise... Must be dry air, lots of ghost radar blips...


Ran here out of the Gulf...probably headed your way


----------



## SHAWZER

MM ..... You still talking about snowplowing .......


----------



## m_ice

SHAWZER said:


> MM ..... You still talking about snowplowing .......


Nope


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Temps on the rise... Must be dry air, lots of ghost radar blips...


We're supposed to have our highest temps (about 34) at 1 to 3 am.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We're supposed to have our highest temps (about 34) at 1 to 3 am.


Better plow before the snow goes away. 
Less salt per application too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Ran here out of the Gulf...probably headed your way


So should I go sweep up all my presalt...?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> So should I go sweep up all my presalt...?


They were calling for 1-2" of snow then rain with a high around 40 here...we got zero snow and all rain.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe pre-plow first ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Didn't realize it snowed that hard, had the better part of 2" on untreated surfaces. Treated are still bare.


----------



## Turf Z

Truck telling me it’s 32 already. Not sure about all that but ok.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> They were calling for 1-2" of snow then rain with a high around 40 here...we got zero snow and all rain.


Whatever it ends up being looks semi heavy... Looks like that rain line is moving north with it too fairly quick...



LapeerLandscape said:


> We're supposed to have our highest temps (about 34) at 1 to 3 am.


Same, supposed to keep rising but topping off earlier...


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't realize it snowed that hard, had the better part of 2" on untreated surfaces. Treated are still bare.


Not sure were your talking Mark, Byron center only a dusting on untreated..


----------



## Turf Z

I see the sun


----------



## cjames808

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't realize it snowed that hard, had the better part of 2" on untreated surfaces. Treated are still bare.


Same here. Time for a car wash then.


----------



## EWSplow

Only about an inch on untreated surfaces in bay view (SE corner of Milwauke). Its starting to snow heavy now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Not sure were your talking Mark, Byron center only a dusting on untreated..


Same area that keeps getting more...Dutton.


----------



## extremepusher

lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle???

Dry slot????

Calm before the storm????

Sneaky snow??????


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says ongoing snow in Grand Rapids ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> TWN says ongoing snow in Grand Rapids ......


Who?


----------



## SHAWZER

The Weather Noodleheads .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Big ole phat flakes now... Looks like loose leaf falling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> The Weather Noodleheads .....


They're right...it is snowing now.

There was a couple hours where nothing was happening despite the radar showing snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Right on the money as usual... It's over...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're right...it is snowing now.
> 
> There was a couple hours where nothing was happening despite the radar showing snow.


Its been snowing about an inch an hour for the last couple hours. We've got a good 3", maybe more.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It's coming down!
Can barely see in front of you...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Right on the money as usual... It's over...
> 
> View attachment 200914
> 
> 
> View attachment 200915


Your wifes car is still leaving those marks in the drive i see...
Better take her out on the town one night soon...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Your wifes car is still leaving those marks in the drive i see...
> Better take her out on the town one night soon...


Funny you mention that, she did say something about that this upcoming week... Birthday was last month so not sure what's going on...


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Its been snowing about an inch an hour for the last couple hours. We've got a good 3", maybe more.


5"+ here and looks like an hour or 2 before it quits.....


----------



## Luther

Fizzle here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It looks like a good ole fashion snow storm outside.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Fizzle here


Unethical salting?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> 5"+ here and looks like an hour or 2 before it quits.....


I think its done. Looks like about 6" total.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining now, settling the powder down.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining now, settling the powder down.


We never got the rain. I sent it your way so you'd have something to gripe about.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's breaking apart faster than a rusty ford, no plowing tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> We never got the rain. I sent it your way so you'd have something to gripe about.


SKWBE


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's breaking apart faster than a rusty chevy frame, no plowing tonight.


Told ya it was a bust...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're right...it is snowing now.
> 
> There was a couple hours where nothing was happening despite the radar showing snow.


This morning we had a squall that the radar showed was past us for about an hr and a half before it stopped. Figure it was high clouds and snow taking its time falling from the moon...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , there is snow on the moon ......


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Wow , there is snow on the moon ......


Must be a Kanadian thing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Aboot 1/2-3/4” pretty high water content, probably going to scrape everything get better results with salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unethical plowing?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Aboot 1/2-3/4" pretty high water content, probably going to scrape everything get better results with salt


It's going to be 35 tonight we're just going to put some brown down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> Must be a Kanadian thing.


Meteoric....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unethical plowing?


Conservative salting.

salted a few lots earlier, wasn't happy with the results,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Everything I salted this afternoon has 1-1.5" now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything I salted this afternoon has 1-1.5" now.


Should've plowed....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Should've plowed....


That would have been unethical...since there was nothing to plow.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everything I salted this afternoon has 1-1.5" now.


Feels like You're pulling 6" tho


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Feels like You're pulling 6" tho


I'm thankful its not.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's going to be 35 tonight we're just going to put some brown down.


Brown will let you down...Even at 35 degrees ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Brown will let you down...Even at 35 degrees ..


My brown salt works at all temps.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> My brown salt works at all temps.


Lies !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Is it brown from the Potato juice you spray on it??....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it brown from the Potato juice you spray on it??....


Fluid Film...


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Conservative salting.
> 
> salted a few lots earlier, wasn't happy with the results,


I didnt even get a full salt run out of this. It was 36 all night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it brown from the Potato juice you spray on it??....


Its coffee grounds from Tim Hortons.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its coffee grounds from Tim Hortons.


Grit?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Grit?


Grits and coffee grounds.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Grits and coffee grounds.


Breakfast of champions....


----------



## Landgreen

Finished an hour ago. Everyone is still out working. Phone has been quiet. Good opportunity to go back to bed.


----------



## Defcon 5

Freshwater said:


> I didnt even get a full salt run out of this. It was 36 all night.


Plowed and Salted...Boss entrusted me with a brand new Powersmoke 550...Had a radio and Heat...I was bewildered with all those bells and whistles ...Before Oomkes makes some smarmy comment...Yes it came back with the spinner!!!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Plowed and Salted...Boss entrusted me with a brand new Powersmoke 550...Had a radio and Heat...I was bewildered with all those bells and whistles ...Before Oomkes makes some smarmy comment...Yes it came back with the spinner!!!


Hope your daughter was with you to teach you how to run the bells and whistles...


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Hope your daughter was with you to teach you how to run the bells and whistles...


She was Bizzie


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Plowed and Salted...Boss entrusted me with a brand new Powersmoke 550...Had a radio and Heat...I was bewildered with all those bells and whistles ...Before Oomkes makes some smarmy comment...Yes it came back with the spinner!!!


And duals???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> She was Bizzie


Did ewe tell birthday boy happy birthday?

we were going to all pitch in and get him this in hopes of more accurate forecasts lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did ewe tell birthday boy happy birthday?
> 
> we were going to all pitch in and get him this in hopes of more accurate forecasts lol
> 
> View attachment 200941


Who?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did ewe tell birthday boy happy birthday?
> 
> we were going to all pitch in and get him this in hopes of more accurate forecasts lol
> 
> View attachment 200941


Didn't realize it was his birthday...Shows you how much I care


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did ewe tell birthday boy happy birthday?
> 
> we were going to all pitch in and get him this in hopes of more accurate forecasts lol
> 
> View attachment 200941


I had a weather station just like that one.

:bluebounce:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Didn't realize it was his birthday...Shows you how much I care


This is an auto response: I'm resting until midnight and will respond then.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Didn't realize it was his birthday...Shows you how much I care


I think it's on Valentine's Day. You could probably get him some chocolate...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I think it's on Valentine's Day. You could probably get him some chocolate...


I think he's more of a flower "fella"...or you better make sure the chocolates are bourbon filled.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Plow fer sale.. may need some modifications


----------



## Mr.Markus

GrassManKzoo said:


> Plow fer sale.. may need some modifications
> View attachment 200946


You mean "2 plows for sale..."


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mr.Markus said:


> You mean "2 plows for sale..."


Price just went up


----------



## SHAWZER

Took blade only half off truck ..... left window open on loader and drinking whiskey with no ice ... Waiting for snow .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Took blade only half off truck ..... left window open on loader and drinking whiskey with no ice ... Waiting for snow .


If you want it snow drink real whiskey not the fluffy blended Kanadian swill.....


----------



## SHAWZER

What do you recomend ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> What do you recomend ?


I prefer Rye, Bulleit and Redemption are my go to brands.


----------



## Hydromaster

A single malt Scottish. 

Jmo


----------



## EWSplow

How about maker's mark? Not to be confused with that guy from kanada.


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Took blade only half off truck ..... left window open on loader and drinking whiskey with no ice ... Waiting for snow .


 You might want to go out and turn on the dome light also. From what I was told, by a friend that works like a charm.


----------



## EWSplow

Clown socks, toque and skivveys didn't work?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> A single malt Scottish.
> 
> Jmo


Dont have the pay grade to drink Scottish....


----------



## SHAWZER

No ,only about 10 % and more cop cars on patrol .....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Dont have the pay grade to drink Scottish....


Neither do I that's why I only sip a couple shots on the rocks now and then ,,,,in the evening.

I've never been able to drink scotch
Like you can Kanadian mist


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Kanadian mist


Isnt that a feminine hygiene product?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Isnt that a feminine hygiene product?


 Not sure, I'd have to imagine that it would taste the same , yea....

Backstory ,when we were kids a friend's dad wood buy the stuff by the case of course we would steal a bottle now and then


----------



## SHAWZER

Was made in Collingwood , Ontario and yes it made the women smell better . :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow here now so maybe more whiskey is on the menu .......


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> Was made in Collingwood , Ontario and yes it made the women smell better . :laugh:


Maybe look better toooooo


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Maybe look better toooooo


Everything looks better looking through the bottom of a glass..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Everything looks better looking through the bottom of a glass..


Until the floor gets closer really fast.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Until the floor gets closer really fast.


That does leave a "mark"


----------



## Defcon 5

It can start now!!


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Until the floor gets closer really fast.


Do you have first hand knowledge of this??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you have first hand knowledge of this??


You know it...


----------



## SHAWZER

Drove around for 20 minutes this morning with the blade up....... all done .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Drove around for 20 minutes this morning with the blade up....... all done .


Is the Tims that far away.


----------



## SHAWZER

About 10 minutes , I never go there .


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like the panhandle hook colliding with the Alberta clipper ain't happening. 
We're only getting the clipper. 
Forecast is 1-3", but windy. 
Timing shouldn't be too bad. Most of the accumulation should happen before 4am. 
Hopefully, we can be done by 8am, other than hitting appartment lots after the cars leave.


----------



## BUFF

Having 20% chance of snow globing at aboot 1.5”/hr


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the panhandle hook colliding with the Alberta clipper ain't happening.
> We're only getting the clipper.
> Forecast is 1-3", but windy.
> Timing shouldn't be too bad. Most of the accumulation should happen before 4am.
> Hopefully, we can be done by 8am, other than hitting appartment lots after the cars leave.


That panhandle hook was always to far ahead of that clipper.

Alot of moisture will get trapped in the atmosphere tonight. LE will be epic for us tomarrow, with the artic air.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wowsers!


----------



## Turf Z

Coming down pretty good since it started here. 2”-2”+ in some spots


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wowsers!


We almost, almost have a dusting on untreated!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Coming down pretty good since it started here. 2"-2"+ in some spots


Hmmm...salt is holding here, less than a half inch on untreated surfaces.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just got the call to go start businesses, have aboot an inch and it’s still falling


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> We almost, almost have a dusting on untreated!


Yeah treated even turned into a half inch or better of slush... Way to much moisture for a ethical salt burnoff...


----------



## Turf Z

Stuff is pretty nasty again
Was hoping to avoid scraping tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah treated even turned into a half inch or better of slush... Way to much moisture for a ethical salt burnoff...


Never!!!

Mooning and snowing here. Nothing close to plowable yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never!!!
> 
> Mooning and snowing here. Nothing close to plowable yet.


So I am sure that between 5-6 we'll get a squall that will drop 3".


----------



## Turf Z

Very true


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> That panhandle hook was always to far ahead of that clipper.
> 
> Alot of moisture will get trapped in the atmosphere tonight. LE will be epic for us tomarrow, with the artic air.


You should probably put away the devil's lettuce. Not much LE with the wind out of the north.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should probably put away the devil's lettuce. Not much LE with the wind out of the north.


Maybe not for you but I would bet that I get some off the bay and lake huron.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another EPIC storm...or should I say blown forecast. 

I'm absolutely stunned that they screwed up another one.


----------



## Turf Z

How much did you get, Mark?
Snowing quite a bit here again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> How much did you get, Mark?
> Snowing quite a bit here again.


I see maybe an inch in the shade on an untreated surface. Treated surfaces are doing well with the ethical salting.

And yes, coming down fairly good here. Might have to get @WMHLC out of bed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see maybe an inch in the shade on an untreated surface. Treated surfaces are doing well with the ethical salting.
> 
> And yes, coming down fairly good here. Might have to get @WMHLC out of bed.


Wife of Mark Hell Cat...?!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Wife of Mark Hell Cat...?!


L???


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> L???


minor details don't mean dididly….


----------



## WMHLC

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see maybe an inch in the shade on an untreated surface. Treated surfaces are doing well with the ethical salting.
> 
> And yes, coming down fairly good here. Might have to get @WMHLC out of bed.


 I got up at 2am and looked out the window and went back to bed. Only about half inch in EGR just dropped the kids off at school


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> I got up at 2am and looked out the window and went back to bed. Only about half inch in EGR just dropped the kids off at school


Yeah, about the same in Cascada


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still amazed how much heat is in the ground. Checked my pond last night and there was maybe an inch of ice.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still amazed how much heat is in the ground. Checked my pond last night and there was maybe an inch.


An inch of heat?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> An inch of heat?


Sure


----------



## Turf Z

Supposedly some sunning later I heard?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still amazed how much heat is in the ground. Checked my pond last night and there was maybe an inch of ice.


Did you use a skid to check the pond?


----------



## Randall Ave

Nothen but fog and rain here in Jersey, this is getting a little old. Supposed to get down to single digits tomorrow night.


----------



## EWSplow

We probably got about 2.5" and its still snowing lightly. 
The snow blowing from roofs and trees and the drifting is making us look bad. 
Drove past one that was done around 4:30 & there were some areas that were getting snow covered.


----------



## BUFF

Got aboot 3.5" last light, temps were warm and snow had a lot of moisture in it. Got aboot 12" since Sunday oot of the 3 storms that rolled through.
More in the forecast for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Round 2 of ethical salting underway.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Here's a new weather term I never herd of, Polar Coaster...
https://www.9news.com/article/weath...ecast/73-f54d0a30-1421-45ea-b0bf-a5c0e6f1f936


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Here's a new weather term I never herd of, Polar Coaster...
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...ecast/73-f54d0a30-1421-45ea-b0bf-a5c0e6f1f936


That's a new one.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> That's a new one.


Seems to be a more fitting phase to describe a women's mood swings...


----------



## Turf Z

Been some time since I’ve had to do battle with ice on wipers


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Here's a new weather term I never herd of, Polar Coaster...
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...ecast/73-f54d0a30-1421-45ea-b0bf-a5c0e6f1f936


They need to put down the devils lettuce.

The coaster hasn't left the polar region all winter


----------



## WMHLC

Turf Z said:


> Been some time since I've had to do battle with ice on wipers


I always plowed in trucks, loaders or skid steers, switch to a tractor you will be amazed by zero ice on the wipers. That's hands down the biggest pro to plowing with a tractor and the fact you can actually see everything No more taking off your underwear to clean the wipers and windshield


----------



## BUFF

WMHLC said:


> No more taking off your underwear to clean the wipers and windshield


You don't plow "commando".....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> You don't plow "commando".....


I thought they quit producing them in1973?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I thought they quit producing them in1973?


Different commando...


----------



## SHAWZER

Watch out for Steam Devils forming over the Great Lakes .....


----------



## EWSplow

Got the 1st complaint today. A hair salon that opened around 10 today thought we didn't do the walks or maybe only salted. Nope it was done 4 hours before you got there. These places with varying hours, its anybody's guess when they will open. Usually any time between 8 AM and noon. 
Snow blew off the roof. 
I somehow knew this would happen.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I think I’m going to give spyker spreaders a try, pretty fed up up with boss, I mean chapin spreaders


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I think I'm going to give spyker spreaders a try, pretty fed up up with boss, I mean chapin spreaders


I've got 1 walk behind spyker, probably close to 10 years old and still working. 
I also have a salt mutt. 
Some things are better about the salt mutt and some better about the spyker.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I've got 1 walk behind spyker, probably close to 10 years old and still working.
> I also have a salt mutt.
> Some things are better about the salt mutt and some better about the spyker.


Says the spyker has a lifetime gear warranty


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Says the spyker has a lifetime gear warranty


Interesting. My only complaint is the plastic cover for the gear box fell apart. I just keep it greased.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Had to break out the insulated jorts haven't worn them since November...


----------



## Turf Z

nice and chilly no doubt...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Surprisingly salt is working great to burn off our 1/4" dusting, forecasted 1-3"...

Sadly I read on the Tweeterverse some guesstomologist justifying their blown forecast with their 10:1 moisture ratio...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Surprisingly salt is working great to burn off our 1/4" dusting, forecasted 1-3"...
> 
> .


Do you think that's because it's humidish out?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should probably put away the devil's lettuce. Not much LE with the wind out of the north.


Yeah that didnt age well...
I was expecting more of a draw when the winds tilted to the NE. The temp also dropped slower than I expected. 
At least I didnt drop any $$ for college, just to end up being wrong....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Yeah that didnt age well...
> I was expecting more of a draw when the winds tilted to the NE. The temp also dropped slower than I expected.
> At least I didnt drop any $$ for college, just to end up being wrong....


I was expecting a bit more, but not what they predicted.


----------



## EWSplow

Cold and sunny. Unusual weather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Cold and sunny. Unusual weather...


It's nice ootside. Up to 14° already.

Yeah, I know @Hydromaster , nothing compared to your foto from yesterday. Only the second time we've been this "cold" this season.


----------



## Hydromaster

What?
It's almost balmy


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's nice ootside. Up to 14° already.
> 
> Yeah, I know @Hydromaster , nothing compared to your foto from yesterday. Only the second time we've been this "cold" this season.


Still hasn't climbed above zero. We were spoiled this year.


----------



## Turf Z

Still snowing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Still snowing...


Still sunning...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was -5 this morning and nothing but blue sky.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was -5 this morning and nothing but blue sky.


No sun?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> No sun?


Have not seen it but it sure is bright out.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Have not seen it but it sure is bright out.


Typical morning after a Fireball bender?


----------



## NYH1

We were supposed to get 3 to 5 inches two days ago. Last night we were supposed to get another few inches. Between the two days we got an dusting.

Today it's sunning and colding out.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Suning









No wind down low but up high 13-14K feet snow is blowing oof the peaks


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> snow is blowing oof the peaks
> View attachment 201109


Better pics please...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Better pics please...


Cut me some slack.... I was having a road soda and looking for yotes to shoot at....
I'd say come see them for yourself but your bizzie….


----------



## BossPlow2010

wrong thread


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Cut me some slack.... I was having a road soda and looking for yotes to shoot at....
> I'd say come see them for yourself but your bizzie….


So you were road sodaing….that's safer then road beering! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> So you were road sodaing….that's safer then road beering! Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Cut me some slack.... I was having a road soda and looking for yotes to shoot at....
> I'd say come see them for yourself but your bizzie….


His ankle bracelet won't let him leave wankerville.


----------



## extremepusher

So what do we think? Salting or plowing tonight ? Guessers are all over the place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> So what do we think? Salting or plowing tonight ? Guessers are all over the place.


Yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Plow if it snows ..... Salt if it does not .


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Snowing there now Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Plow if it snows ..... Salt if it does not .


Agreed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Snowing there now Mark?


Yes, treated surfaces just starting to turn white. It's been snowing for close to 2 hours.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


I see your still high on the motor oil you drunk last night...LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> I see your still high on the motor oil you drunk last night...LOL


As someone said in the SEMI thread...take the forecast and cut it by half...or 50%...or 100 proof...or multiply by 2 and divide by 4.


----------



## SHAWZER

Remember .... share some Snow .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Remember .... share some Snow .


If I share, we won't have any.

Uh oh...is it OVER????


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric Radar says it is over for you .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Metric Radar says it is over for you .......


So does Murcan radar...and salt is still ethical.


----------



## SHAWZER

I think we are getting some of that invisible snow now .


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I share, we won't have any.
> 
> Uh oh...is it OVER????


Give it an hour, there be a little bit for more 20 mins....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing a little here but mostly just blowing and swirling around.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snowing a little here but mostly just blowing and swirling around.


Called for an inch... Only flakes must be in Meatchickin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Give it an hour, there be a little bit for more 20 mins....


Hard time justifying a salt app at this rate.


----------



## extremepusher

true


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing here but my window must be dirty ...... can not see any .


----------



## Turf Z

We got a inch or two 


Up against curbs


----------



## Freshwater

Its over.... stick a fork in it.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> Its over.... stick a fork in it.


Done?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Its over.... stick a fork in it.


Charcoal???

@Ajlawn1


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Charcoal???
> 
> @Ajlawn1


Make up your mind...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't know you could put a fork into charcoal...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Make up your mind...


Can't... too mulch paint chip eating as a yoot..


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Its over.... stick a fork in it.


Did it even start?
Thought Ryan said it was suppose to be a BRUTAL winter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Today was the sunniest day in two weeks in West Michigan. In fact, we had more sunshine today than in the previous 7 days combined. Technically, it came to 565 minutes of sunshine and that was 89% of possible sunshine.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s like a planetoid


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Today was the sunniest day in two weeks in West Michigan. In fact, we had more sunshine today than in the previous 7 days combined. Technically, it came to 565 minutes of sunshine and that was 89% of possible sunshine.


Aren't you just a ray of $#@&$# sunshine!!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Aren't you just a ray of $#@&$# sunshine!!?


If you say so...


----------



## SHAWZER

When its too sunny here I wear an umbrella hat with a beer on each side ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It's like a planetoid


"The rest of the story"

_Including today, we're now at 27% of possible sunshine for the month of February. Average for February is 34% - so we still need some sunshine to get us back to average. We've already had 5 months in a row with below average sunshine (Jan. 12% sunshine - 14% below avg. - Dec. 14% sunshine - 6% below avg. - Nov. 18% sunshine (10% below avg.) - Oct. 35% sunshine (9% below avg.) - Sept. 43% sunshine (16% below average). The last month with above average sunshine was last August.
_
Kinda sad when 1 day of sunshine is news.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> "The rest of the story"
> 
> _Including today, we're now at 27% of possible sunshine for the month of February. Average for February is 34% - so we still need some sunshine to get us back to average. We've already had 5 months in a row with below average sunshine (Jan. 12% sunshine - 14% below avg. - Dec. 14% sunshine - 6% below avg. - Nov. 18% sunshine (10% below avg.) - Oct. 35% sunshine (9% below avg.) - Sept. 43% sunshine (16% below average). The last month with above average sunshine was last August.
> _
> Kinda sad when 1 day of sunshine is news.


Supposed to be mostly sunny a few days the end of the week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Supposed to be mostly sunny a few days the end of the week.


And the high temps are way lower than a couple days ago.

The WWA doesn't match the forecast either...I'm completely flummoxed at that one.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> "The rest of the story"
> 
> _Including today, we're now at 27% of possible sunshine for the month of February. Average for February is 34% - so we still need some sunshine to get us back to average. We've already had 5 months in a row with below average sunshine (Jan. 12% sunshine - 14% below avg. - Dec. 14% sunshine - 6% below avg. - Nov. 18% sunshine (10% below avg.) - Oct. 35% sunshine (9% below avg.) - Sept. 43% sunshine (16% below average). The last month with above average sunshine was last August.
> _
> Kinda sad when 1 day of sunshine is news.


Thank you Mr.Harvey


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> "The rest of the story"
> 
> _Including today, we're now at 27% of possible sunshine for the month of February. Average for February is 34% - so we still need some sunshine to get us back to average. We've already had 5 months in a row with below average sunshine (Jan. 12% sunshine - 14% below avg. - Dec. 14% sunshine - 6% below avg. - Nov. 18% sunshine (10% below avg.) - Oct. 35% sunshine (9% below avg.) - Sept. 43% sunshine (16% below average). The last month with above average sunshine was last August.
> _
> Kinda sad when 1 day of sunshine is news.


Cracks me up they talk aboot sunshine in detail same as moisture oot here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Thank you Mr.Harvey


You're welcome...



BUFF said:


> Cracks me up they talk aboot sunshine in detail same as moisture oot here...


I know


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the high temps are way lower than a couple days ago.
> 
> The WWA doesn't match the forecast either...I'm completely flummoxed at that one.


Not hard for you to be flummoxed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Not hard for you to be flummoxed


If you say so...


----------



## WMHLC

looks like a fun forecast. 2 inches snow changing to rain. I'm guessing we get between zero and 6 inches. My weather rock is wet so something is going to happen, might be snow melt


----------



## BUFF

WMHLC said:


> My weather rock is wet so something is going to happen, might be snow melt


Or someone could have been thawing oot a pad lock.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> looks like a fun forecast. 2 inches snow changing to rain. I'm guessing we get between zero and 6 inches. My weather rock is wet so something is going to happen, might be snow melt


I love the NWS forecast...rain possibly mixed with snow changing to all rain but 2" is possible. And a "low" of 36.

Ummm, if it's going to be mostly rain, how are we going to get 2" of snow when it's above freezing?


----------



## Hydromaster

WMHLC said:


> My weather rock is wet so something is going to happen, might be snow melt





BUFF said:


> Or someone could have been thawing oot a pad lock.


 Does it look like there was a stove sitting underneath it ?


----------



## WMHLC

Jeez Mark this is why they can't figure out the forecast. Might as well say: we have no idea, its going to do something and you have to deal with it.

A few concerns: While the dry air will promote wet-bulbing, it
could also help to limit the amount of precip we see. In fact QPF
amounts have decreased southeast of GRR in some of the the latest
guidance due to the feed of dry air from the east. Another
concern is that the precipitation upstream is not totally solid
and there`s some gaps over nrn Il... inbetween the area of precip
over central Il and the snow over WI. Lighter and less widespread
precip could make wet-bulbing less efficient and may lead to more
rain than snow, especially over the sw corner of the cwfa.

I always enjoy reading the discussion. Sometimes its like 2 people fighting over the forecast and what model to use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> Jeez Mark this is why they can't figure out the forecast. Might as well say: we have no idea, its going to do something and you have to deal with it.
> 
> A few concerns: While the dry air will promote wet-bulbing, it
> could also help to limit the amount of precip we see. In fact QPF
> amounts have decreased southeast of GRR in some of the the latest
> guidance due to the feed of dry air from the east. Another
> concern is that the precipitation upstream is not totally solid
> and there`s some gaps over nrn Il... inbetween the area of precip
> over central Il and the snow over WI. Lighter and less widespread
> precip could make wet-bulbing less efficient and may lead to more
> rain than snow, especially over the sw corner of the cwfa.
> 
> I always enjoy reading the discussion. Sometimes its like 2 people fighting over the forecast and what model to use.


I like how the discussion doesn't match the actual forecast at least half the time. And then the WWA doesn't match either.

Nice CYA starting already, precip and accumulation amounts are already dropping.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Shift change is the best time to look at NWS. It’s comical to compare the forecasts between the day and night shifts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Shift change is the best time to look at NWS. It's comical to compare the forecasts between the day and night shifts...


Are those the ones that change every 15 minutes?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm, if it's going to be mostly rain, how are we going to get 2" of snow when it's above freezing?


Let me tell you how... 37 here, green on the radar and snowing cats and dogs...


----------



## BUFF

Woodenshoe said:


> Shift change is the best time to look at NWS. It's comical to compare the forecasts between the day and night shifts...


Forecast for my area










My forecast for 10days oot is above seasonal temps, partly cloudy, clear sky's and a chance of precipitation. For up to the minute updates look oot your window and check your thermometer....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Let me tell you how... 37 here, green on the radar and snowing cats and dogs...


I didn't see any cats, or dogs falling from the sky, but its about 34 and snowing. Residual salt seems to be taking care of it. Supposed to be above freezing until 5am. 
I don't plan on losing any sleep tonight. If there's ice at 5, or it looks like its going to freeze, I'll worry about it then.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Does it look like there was a stove sitting underneath it ?


If the stove is under it the rock could be sweating.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I didn't see any cats, or dogs falling from the sky, but its about 34 and snowing. Residual salt seems to be taking care of it. Supposed to be above freezing until 5am.
> I don't plan on losing any sleep tonight. If there's ice at 5, or it looks like its going to freeze, I'll worry about it then.


Then you're not looking hard enough... 1/8" on elevated surfaces...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Let me tell you how... 37 here, green on the radar and snowing cats and dogs...


Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

These flakes are....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Then you're not looking hard enough... 1/8" on elevated surfaces...


Holy WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snizzling here...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Let me tell you how... 37 here, green on the radar and snowing cats and dogs...


Looks bleu, just like a steak should be cooked...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks bleu, just like a steak should be cooked...
> View attachment 201197


I see green, red, yellow and blue oh my!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bird feeders have at least 1/8" on them...RED ALERT!!!!!

DEFCON 5!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/4-1/2" on untreated, unelevated and sunlighted surfaces...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 1/4-1/2" on untreated, unelevated and sunlighted surfaces...


Holy Toledo!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The bird feeders are up to 2/8"!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> The bird feeders are up to 2/8"!!!!


Pictures or it hasn't/ isn't happening...


----------



## Turf Z

Little snowstorm action here
When’s this rain coming I keep hearing so much about


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Pictures or it hasn't/ isn't happening...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Salting in progress! Temperature fell 2° in the last hour or so instead of rising...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Over an inch on the weeping cherry


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Neighbor just got out the 2 stage.... must be getting intense!


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> Little snowstorm action here
> When's this rain coming I keep hearing so much about


Same here. The snow was supposed to change to rain. Didn't happen. A little more than an inch on all surfaces.
Looks like its winding down and the rain missed us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GrassManKzoo said:


> Over an inch on the weeping cherry
> View attachment 201212


Wepping Cherry was the name of my high school gfs cover band...


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> Wepping Cherry was the name of my high school gfs cover band...


Nevermind...


----------



## Ajlawn1

GrassManKzoo said:


> Neighbor just got out the 2 stage.... must be getting intense!
> View attachment 201213


Tell him the rain will be there shortly...


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> Neighbor just got out the 2 stage.... must be getting intense!
> View attachment 201213


Have you met his warden..... maybe she's the reason behind unethical 2 stage blowing....


----------



## EWSplow

Now its raining. 50% of the snow is gone. 
I can't figure out what to do.


----------



## Woodenshoe

EWSplow said:


> Now its raining. 50% of the snow is gone.
> I can't figure out what to do.


When in doubt, apply!


----------



## EWSplow

Woodenshoe said:


> When in doubt, apply!


Sounds ethical.


----------



## Woodenshoe

EWSplow said:


> Sounds ethical.


Better to error on the side of caution, than risk an incident!


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Tell him the rain will be there shortly...


Don't think it's gonna rain... over 3" of wet and sticky


----------



## Turf Z

If temperatures could rise soon that’d be real nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> If temperatures could rise soon that'd be real nice


Since they've screwed up on every other part of this mess, I'm not holding my breath that that's going to happen either.

Idiots


----------



## Turf Z

Kinda seems like they get worse each year lately.

which with all these gadgets and models you’d think it would improve


----------



## EWSplow

Well, turned out to be ethical plowing. 
Started with about an inch and a quarter of snow.
The last few were 3/4" of slush. 
Another accurate forecast. At 4:30 they said <1" of snow changing to rain. I figured on an early am salting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're plowing until it melts or we're finished.


----------



## Turf Z

How much you get inland? Heavy inch?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> How much you get inland? Heavy inch?


Yep, 1.5 here and there.

Too much to salt away ethically.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Should I push it? Should I salt it? Should I keep driving over it till it melts?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should I push it? Should I salt it? Should I keep driving over it till it melts?


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

Be careful with your wieners...


----------



## JoeRagMan

Unethical Hot Dogging.


BossPlow2010 said:


> Be careful with your wieners...
> View attachment 201217


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I slept straight through it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I slept straight through it. Maybe next time.


You must be old.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must be old.


Old enough to know there is fresh snow in the UP.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Old enough to know there is fresh snow in the UP.


So you're going to the UP to plow?


----------



## Western1

More like get plowed


----------



## SHAWZER

Daylight dusting done .


----------



## Turf Z

37*, scraped down to pavement 

“can the salt truck make a pass thru”

Was planning on a nap this morning but I suppose


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I slept straight through it. Maybe next time.


I drove around and LOOKED.... I didnt even load salt, or have my plow on. 37deg on the dash, some guys were trying to plow.
I did drop 30 sec of liquid on one part of a lot to catch it up... what do I even bill for that??? I do have a standing offer to go into the place, walk behind the counter and make a cup of coffee, anytime I want. That's probably good...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> I drove around and LOOKED.... I didnt even load salt, or have my plow on. 37deg on the dash, some guys were trying to plow.
> I did drop 30 sec of liquid on one part of a lot to catch it up... what do I even bill for that??? I do have a standing offer to go into the place, walk behind the counter and make a cup of coffee, anytime I want. That's probably good...


We did salt a couple large 24 hour stores last night and then plowed all the smaller stuff this morning. My boy handled it all while I was sleeping. He did send me a text at 10:50 last night and said we may need to plow around 4am. I got it when I got up this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yep, 1.5 here and there.
> 
> Too much to salt away ethically.


I beg to differ....


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Be careful with your wieners...
> View attachment 201217


There used to be a couple of guys with one of those wienermobiles that would go around Syracuse University selling hotdogs....and cocaine.

NYH1.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

One stop shopping


----------



## BossPlow2010

NYH1 said:


> There used to be a couple of guys with one of those wienermobiles that would go around Syracuse University selling hotdogs....and cocaine.
> 
> NYH1.


What about buns? Whistles and mustard?


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> There used to be a couple of guys with one of those wienermobiles that would go around Syracuse University selling hotdogs....and cocaine.
> 
> NYH1.


Might be before your time on the Plow-Site.... The wiener mobile has been a topic of conversation a few times before. The best was about a member (actual name Ben), his mom's boyfriend (Randy, Not Lapeer) who were from back east and the wiener mobile.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Might be before your time on the Plow-Site.... The wiener mobile has been a topic of conversation a few times before. The best was about a member (actual name Ben), his mom's boyfriend (Randy, Not Lapeer) who were from back east and the wiener mobile.


Glad you made that clear... Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Glad you made that clear... Thumbs Up


No worries......


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about buns? Whistles and mustard?


Yep, hotdogs, hotdog paraphernalia and cocaine.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I'm going to get me a Fi


BUFF said:


> Might be before your time on the Plow-Site.... The wiener mobile has been a topic of conversation a few times before. The best was about a member (actual name Ben), his mom's boyfriend (Randy, Not Lapeer) who were from back east and the wiener mobile.


If I had one it would be a Fireball mobile.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm going to get me a Fi
> 
> If I had one it would be a Fireball mobile.


A steel holding tank as the main body and a propane tank for the stem would be a good place to start.... and a D handle of Fireball to get your "creative juices flowing".Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Light dusting here .... might have to drive around with the blade up again .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last night a 30% chance of flurries, they bumped it to 50% earlier...all I see is lots of stars and a cool moonrise. 

Once again, they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## EWSplow

So, I heard on the local weather this morning, below average temperatures and above average precipitation for March. 
Judging by the accuracy of all other forecasts this year, and what I've heard on the playground, winter is probablt over.


----------



## cjames808

Dang. We just got more salt. Any sniff of a flake or talk of ice rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> So, I heard on the local weather this morning, below average temperatures and above average precipitation for March.
> Judging by the accuracy of all other forecasts this year, and what I've heard on the playground, winter is probablt over.


I'm just hoping for winter in March instead of April. It would be nice to have a normal April once again.

Apparently the NAO appears like it's going to go negative. And it's been positive most of the winter.

But hey, rumour on the playground is winter is over, profits have been made so put away your plows and spreaders and break out the jorts and sailboat.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> But hey, rumour on the playground is winter is over, profits have been made so put away your plows and spreaders and break out the jorts and sailboat.


Hasnt winter been over for a month or 2?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm just hoping for winter in March instead of April. It would be nice to have a normal April once again.
> 
> Apparently the NAO appears like it's going to go negative. And it's been positive most of the winter.
> 
> But hey, rumour on the playground is winter is over, profits have been made so put away your plows and spreaders and break out the jorts and sailboat.


I am the only one that can declare winter is over...I have not done so yet...Still have some Brown to unethically put down


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> I am the only one that can declare winter is over...I have not done so yet...Still have some Brown to unethically put down


I didn't know you Identified as a very roubust 
Woman who can also sing.


----------



## EWSplow

Has anyone else noticed cracks and joints in asphalt and concrete seem to be worse because of all the freeze / thaw cycles this year? Seems like I catch on some I could float over in the past. 
This is usually more typical in spring.


----------



## Defcon 5

Hydromaster said:


> I didn't know you Identified as a very roubust
> Woman who can also sing.


I have been called many things...A fat lady is not the worst


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I have been called many things...A fat lady is not the worst


I'd start listing them, but MJD doesn't need the work.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sure is Sonny out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not Cher?


----------



## BUFF

Barley snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hops snowing too???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not Cher?


There's something aboot the women I never liked, then I figured it oot…..


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hops snowing too???


Nope just sticky purple pungent buds...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Feels cool outside today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last night a 30% chance of flurries, they bumped it to 50% earlier...all I see is lots of stars and a cool moonrise.
> 
> Once again, they have no idea what they're talking about.


We had a slight dusting, ( it may have been frost) had to salt everything to be sure...
Yep it was frost.


----------



## BUFF

0* and 2” of squeaky snow


----------



## jomama45

Zuhyyg erer


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Zuhyyg erer


Agggggggrrrrrrrrrreeeeed.


----------



## Turf Z

Sun with snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Sun with snow.


Sun with sun...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow with daylight .


----------



## NYH1

So, we got some snow, lakes good and froze!























Which makes him happy!


----------



## SHAWZER

15- 13/16 cm here so far ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 15- 13/16 cm here so far ........


Not 14?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not 14?


Round up to 16?


----------



## SHAWZER

Measured with my special top secret metric - non metric tape .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Measured with my special top secret metric - non metric tape .


Imported....


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Agggggggrrrrrrrrrreeeeed.


I have no idea how that even posted, I was bizzie at that time with work, not even on Plowsite????


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I have no idea how that even posted, I was bizzie at that time with work, not even on Plowsite????


I thought you were trying to Express shivering. :laugh:
It was in the single digits at the time.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I thought you were trying to Express shivering. :laugh:
> It was in the single digits at the time.


Lol, that sounds good, let's go with it............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I have no idea how that even posted, I was bizzie at that time with work, not even on Plowsite????


PWI???


----------



## SHAWZER

Plow and salt before it all melts on its own this weekend .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just for @BUFF

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/100-sunshine/


----------



## BossPlow2010

What bout east Michigan?


----------



## WMHLC

Oh boy, mlive is already posting about the storm coming up on Wednesday. weather guesser is calling for 7, I'm calling for zero because they are going to scare that storm north, or scare it into rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> Oh boy, mlive is already posting about the storm coming up on Wednesday. weather guesser is calling for 7, I'm calling for zero because they are going to scare that storm north, or scare it into rain


He's been as accurate as bourbon boy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just for @BUFF
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/100-sunshine/


Had 100% sun at 8500' on the ice today, got the raccoon eyes thingy going on.


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 201389


If you look at the east end of Lake Ontario, at it's 5 o'clock, you'll see a lake fully covered by ice, that's the lake we ride on.

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's been as accurate as bourbon boy.


I smell a Fizzle....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fire up the Jeep!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fire up the Jeep!
> 
> View attachment 201417


I thought I heard 5-7" this morning. 
No need to pay attention to forecasts more than 12 hours out.


----------



## EWSplow

I've been too busy to get to the shop to drop the blade off the truck. Was thinking today I've been doing a lot of unethical driving around with the plow hanging off the front of the chebbie. 
Now it just looks like I'm planning ahead.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I thought I heard 5-7" this morning.
> No need to pay attention to forecasts more than 12 hours out.


I was thinking 12 seconds...


----------



## SHAWZER

Remember to share whatever you get .


----------



## cjames808

WInter in Wisconsin.


----------



## Turf Z

Fan of that top pic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 201419
> 
> View attachment 201418
> 
> WInter in Wisconsin.


They spelled Cheboygan wrong.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> They spelled Cheboygan wrong.


We've been through this before...


----------



## SHAWZER

We spell it Sandwich Platter up here ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 201419
> 
> View attachment 201418
> 
> WInter in Wisconsin.


53 here today, saw a couple bikes out.


----------



## Freshwater

57 in feb...


----------



## cjames808

59 wherever that was.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 201441
> 
> 59 wherever that was.


Texas?


----------



## Randall Ave

We got in the low 50s today, but snow doesn't exist here anymore.


----------



## jomama45

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 201441
> 
> 59 wherever that was.


Bonus points for cut-off jorts!


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> We got in the low 50s today, but snow doesn't exist here anymore.


Can't have snow unless hell freezes over first....... it'll just melt oof


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the totals are starting to drop already. I'm stunned. 

I know, they'll go back up, probably at shift change.


----------



## SHAWZER

Day Shift or Night Shift ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the totals are starting to drop already. I'm stunned.
> 
> I know, they'll go back up, probably at shift change.


According to Noah, we'll have just enough for an ethical salting, according to twc, we'll be scraping


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> According to Noah, we'll have just enough for an ethical salting, according to twc, we'll be scraping


Did Noah make those predictions from the Ark??


----------



## Turf Z

2-4” over 2 days sounds manageable

let’s do that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bourbon boy is claiming a foot for us...lol.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bourbon boy is claiming a foot for us...lol.


That would not only be Epic!!!...It also would be diabolical...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And I was right...the day shift bumped it back to 3 and 3 for Tuesday night and into Wednesday.

Wonder how many more times it will change before they are wrong on Thursday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And I was right...


When?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> When?


Yes


----------



## WMHLC

Love this in the newest Discussion from National weather service

We will qualify any discussion of snow in the Tuesday night and
Wednesday time frame as still a bit uncertain given wide
disparities in the operational models. The latest run of the GFS
as the surface low centered over Benton Harbor MI at 12z Wed. At
the same time the operational ECWMF has the low broadly centered
somewhere in the West Virginia area. Suffice it to say, details
are still a bit ill defined yet.

So, thats says in a plow jockey mind: weather rock is still the most accurate forecast model. My forecast model says 60% chance of a fizzle. 30% chance of 2 inches or more, 10% chance of what the model show right now.


----------



## EWSplow

WMHLC said:


> Love this in the newest Discussion from National weather service
> 
> We will qualify any discussion of snow in the Tuesday night and
> Wednesday time frame as still a bit uncertain given wide
> disparities in the operational models. The latest run of the GFS
> as the surface low centered over Benton Harbor MI at 12z Wed. At
> the same time the operational ECWMF has the low broadly centered
> somewhere in the West Virginia area. Suffice it to say, details
> are still a bit ill defined yet.
> 
> So, thats says in a plow jockey mind: weather rock is still the most accurate forecast model. My forecast model says 60% chance of a fizzle. 30% chance of 2 inches or more, 10% chance of what the model show right now.


What was their confidence level?
Mine is very low...


----------



## Turf Z

West Virginia and Benton Harbor is quite the disparity


----------



## Freshwater

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


WMHLC said:


> Love this in the newest Discussion from National weather service
> 
> We will qualify any discussion of snow in the Tuesday night and
> Wednesday time frame as still a bit uncertain given wide
> disparities in the operational models. The latest run of the GFS
> as the surface low centered over Benton Harbor MI at 12z Wed. At
> the same time the operational ECWMF has the low broadly centered
> somewhere in the West Virginia area. Suffice it to say, details
> are still a bit ill defined yet.
> 
> So, thats says in a plow jockey mind: weather rock is still the most accurate forecast model. My forecast model says 60% chance of a fizzle. 30% chance of 2 inches or more, 10% chance of what the model show right now.


C'mon Benton harbor and west Virginia aren't that far apart... in fact they close enough to be neighbors....


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> West Virginia and Benton Harbor is quite the disparity


Word on the playground is Kent county is more like west Virginia.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> West Virginia and Benton Harbor is quite the disparity


Actually...in many ways they are the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

All you negative people...

* 100% Sunshine….AGAIN! *
Bill's Blog
Posted: Feb 24, 2020 / 02:36 AM EST / Updated: Feb 24, 2020 / 04:22 AM EST








AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to Facebook
Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
Check out the MODIS satellite picture from Sunday PM. You can see the dark water of Lake Michigan and the open water of Traverse Bay and Torch Lake to the east of the bay. To the southwest of the bay, the west half of Crystal Lake looks to be open water. You can see the white where there was snow on the ground. High temperatures were a little warmer where the southwest wind was missing Lake Michigan (Kalamazoo reached 53° on Sunday, Grand Rapids stopped at 47°).









This was the Muskegon Channel on a sunny, winter Sunday. Note that the ice is all the way out to the far breakwater. The high temperature here at the beach was just 37°.









This was the sunset at S. Haven Sunday evening. Quite a few people came down to watch. Daylight continues to lengthen at the rate of nearly 3 minutes per day. The sunrise in (downtown) G.R. this Monday is at 7:27 am and the sunset at 6:25 pm giving us 10 hours and 58 minutes of daylight, nearly two hours more daylight than we had at the Winter Solstice. The sun angle above the southern horizon at solar noon (12:55 pm today) is 38°, up from 24° at the Winter Solstice. The combination of the higher sun angle and the lengthening daylight will gradually warm us up.









Sunshine Statistics
Over the last 5 days, Grand Rapids had 95.4% of possible sunshine, including 100% of possible sunshine on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The last time we had 3 days in a row with 100% sunshine was May 2014….and we had more minutes of sunshine in the last 3 days than from Jan. 1-30th COMBINED! Now the tables are turned…and the clouds will rule from Mon. PM into Thursday.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> All you negative people...
> 
> * 100% Sunshine….AGAIN! *
> Bill's Blog
> Posted: Feb 24, 2020 / 02:36 AM EST / Updated: Feb 24, 2020 / 04:22 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to Facebook
> Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
> Check out the MODIS satellite picture from Sunday PM. You can see the dark water of Lake Michigan and the open water of Traverse Bay and Torch Lake to the east of the bay. To the southwest of the bay, the west half of Crystal Lake looks to be open water. You can see the white where there was snow on the ground. High temperatures were a little warmer where the southwest wind was missing Lake Michigan (Kalamazoo reached 53° on Sunday, Grand Rapids stopped at 47°).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Muskegon Channel on a sunny, winter Sunday. Note that the ice is all the way out to the far breakwater. The high temperature here at the beach was just 37°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the sunset at S. Haven Sunday evening. Quite a few people came down to watch. Daylight continues to lengthen at the rate of nearly 3 minutes per day. The sunrise in (downtown) G.R. this Monday is at 7:27 am and the sunset at 6:25 pm giving us 10 hours and 58 minutes of daylight, nearly two hours more daylight than we had at the Winter Solstice. The sun angle above the southern horizon at solar noon (12:55 pm today) is 38°, up from 24° at the Winter Solstice. The combination of the higher sun angle and the lengthening daylight will gradually warm us up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine Statistics
> Over the last 5 days, Grand Rapids had 95.4% of possible sunshine, including 100% of possible sunshine on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The last time we had 3 days in a row with 100% sunshine was May 2014….and we had more minutes of sunshine in the last 3 days than from Jan. 1-30th COMBINED! Now the tables are turned…and the clouds will rule from Mon. PM into Thursday.


Sun's out...guns out
Winter is over, time for the jorts


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> All you negative people...
> 
> * 100% Sunshine….AGAIN! *
> Bill's Blog
> Posted: Feb 24, 2020 / 02:36 AM EST / Updated: Feb 24, 2020 / 04:22 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to Facebook
> Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
> Check out the MODIS satellite picture from Sunday PM. You can see the dark water of Lake Michigan and the open water of Traverse Bay and Torch Lake to the east of the bay. To the southwest of the bay, the west half of Crystal Lake looks to be open water. You can see the white where there was snow on the ground. High temperatures were a little warmer where the southwest wind was missing Lake Michigan (Kalamazoo reached 53° on Sunday, Grand Rapids stopped at 47°).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Muskegon Channel on a sunny, winter Sunday. Note that the ice is all the way out to the far breakwater. The high temperature here at the beach was just 37°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the sunset at S. Haven Sunday evening. Quite a few people came down to watch. Daylight continues to lengthen at the rate of nearly 3 minutes per day. The sunrise in (downtown) G.R. this Monday is at 7:27 am and the sunset at 6:25 pm giving us 10 hours and 58 minutes of daylight, nearly two hours more daylight than we had at the Winter Solstice. The sun angle above the southern horizon at solar noon (12:55 pm today) is 38°, up from 24° at the Winter Solstice. The combination of the higher sun angle and the lengthening daylight will gradually warm us up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine Statistics
> Over the last 5 days, Grand Rapids had 95.4% of possible sunshine, including 100% of possible sunshine on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The last time we had 3 days in a row with 100% sunshine was May 2014….and we had more minutes of sunshine in the last 3 days than from Jan. 1-30th COMBINED! Now the tables are turned…and the clouds will rule from Mon. PM into Thursday.


Interesting to see where there was still snow cover and the amounts.


----------



## SHAWZER

If you are not sharing much snow you could at least share a little sunshine .....


----------



## Freshwater

SHAWZER said:


> If you are not sharing much snow you could at least share a little sunshine .....


We cant promise anything untill the weather guessers narrow things down from, Benton harbor to west Virginia. Might be awhile...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> We cant promise anything untill the weather guessers narrow things down from, Benton harbor to west Virginia. Might be awhile...


I guarantee there's no sunshine in Benton Harlem...


----------



## BUFF

WMHLC said:


> So, thats says in a plow jockey mind: weather rock is still the most accurate forecast model. My forecast model says 60% chance of a fizzle. 30% chance of 2 inches or more, 10% chance of what the model show right now.


So mulch anger...…


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> All you negative people...
> 
> * 100% Sunshine….AGAIN! *
> Bill's Blog
> Posted: Feb 24, 2020 / 02:36 AM EST / Updated: Feb 24, 2020 / 04:22 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> Share to Facebook
> Share to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to SMSShare to EmailShare to More
> Check out the MODIS satellite picture from Sunday PM. You can see the dark water of Lake Michigan and the open water of Traverse Bay and Torch Lake to the east of the bay. To the southwest of the bay, the west half of Crystal Lake looks to be open water. You can see the white where there was snow on the ground. High temperatures were a little warmer where the southwest wind was missing Lake Michigan (Kalamazoo reached 53° on Sunday, Grand Rapids stopped at 47°).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Muskegon Channel on a sunny, winter Sunday. Note that the ice is all the way out to the far breakwater. The high temperature here at the beach was just 37°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the sunset at S. Haven Sunday evening. Quite a few people came down to watch. Daylight continues to lengthen at the rate of nearly 3 minutes per day. The sunrise in (downtown) G.R. this Monday is at 7:27 am and the sunset at 6:25 pm giving us 10 hours and 58 minutes of daylight, nearly two hours more daylight than we had at the Winter Solstice. The sun angle above the southern horizon at solar noon (12:55 pm today) is 38°, up from 24° at the Winter Solstice. The combination of the higher sun angle and the lengthening daylight will gradually warm us up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine Statistics
> Over the last 5 days, Grand Rapids had 95.4% of possible sunshine, including 100% of possible sunshine on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The last time we had 3 days in a row with 100% sunshine was May 2014….and we had more minutes of sunshine in the last 3 days than from Jan. 1-30th COMBINED! Now the tables are turned…and the clouds will rule from Mon. PM into Thursday.


That's nice..… 3 hole days....:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's nice..… 3 hole days....:terribletowel:


I know...I posted it just for ewe.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...I posted it just for ewe.


We go weeks of having full sun, it get's old real quick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> We go weeks of having full sun, it get's old real quick.


I was surprised it's been that long for 3 days in a row.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was surprised it's been that long for 3 days in a row.


Its probably due to all the smog coming from the Southwest???


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Winter is over, time for the jorts


Not according to the Kanadians...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not according to the Kanadians...
> 
> View attachment 201478


If you say so


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> If you say so...eh


----------



## Turf Z

So you can atleast half those final amounts by tomorrows forecast.


----------



## DeVries

Yup we are in for it. Whatever, give it 24hrs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not according to the Kanadians...
> 
> View attachment 201478


Meh...they can't even spell "hat", eh.


----------



## NYH1

It's fitty tree and sunning hard out.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Just looked at the latest hourly on NWS.
Looks like its starting much later and the total amounts are much less. 
Also, temperature isn't going below freezing until late Tuesday evening. 
What started as a 2 day event seems to have dwindled to 1 round Wednesday morning. 
We'll see.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not according to the Kanadians...
> 
> View attachment 201478


What about the Pakistan model?


----------



## SHAWZER

Do not rely on any Canadian forecasts ...... Doug and Bob are not trustworthy .


----------



## Freshwater

50 in feb...lol...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Do not rely on any Canadian forecasts ...... Doug and Bob are not trustworthy .


Take oof eh...


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> 50 in feb...lol...
> View attachment 201479


Lithium...… Like the grunge eh.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Seen a guy salting a parking lot in Woodhaven...


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen a guy salting a parking lot in Woodhaven...


The city was out brining again today. The same streets they did on Friday...it has been 3 days.


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen a guy salting a parking lot in Woodhaven...


Ethically?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The city was out brining again today. The same streets they did on Friday...it has been 3 days.


3 sunny days...above freezing?


----------



## cjames808

Get ready for 8-10".... Now get ready for <1cm. Then the salt guy calls with salt for $90 when I just bought some for $114 last week. I'm going to Florida.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cjames808 said:


> Get ready for 8-10".... Now get ready for <1cm. Then the salt guy calls with salt for $90 when I just bought some for $114 last week. I'm going to Florida.
> 
> View attachment 201490


One of locals said it's shifting further east...heaviest snow around Lansing...45-50 miles east.

The shift change at NWS resulted in an increase of snow during the day Wednesday to 5"...from 3".


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Lithium...… Like the grunge eh.....


I listen to everything. But yeah grunge hard rock and metal mainly.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The shift change at NWS resulted in an increase of snow during the day Wednesday to 5"...from 3".


What are you going to do!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What are you going to do!


Drive around til it disappears...


----------



## Turf Z

Local stations saying 1-2" now lol

NWS: crippling snowstorm


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of locals said it's shifting further east...heaviest snow around Lansing...45-50 miles east.
> 
> The shift change at NWS resulted in an increase of snow during the day Wednesday to 5"...from 3".


Are you sure?
Latest here is flurries on Wednesday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like it's my lucky day, we're still showing about 9" from Tuesday afternoon till Thursday with the bulk of it coming Wednesday during the day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Woke up to an inch of fresh snow this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Woke up to an inch of fresh snow this morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The concrete and paver area in my back yard (north side of my house) is completely covered with an inch. The concrete and side walk in the front (south facing side) is 100% clear.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you guys already send all the snow this way ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like are forecast totals are dropping slightly and the storm seems to be tracking a bit south...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The concrete and paver area in my back yard (north side of my house) is completely covered with an inch. The concrete and side walk in the front (south facing side) is 100% clear.


Is the house 50% covered?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is the house 50% covered?


Snow could only find half of Lapeertucky.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is the house 50% covered?


I can't tell from looking out my window..


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can't tell from looking out my window..


----------



## Landgreen

Our forecast totally changed. We were looking at a total of 6-8" next two days. Now we'll be lucky to get 2". Was really looking forward to a good storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Our forecast totally changed. We were looking at a total of 6-8" next two days. Now we'll be lucky to get 2". Was really looking forward to a good storm.


Meh, I'd be happy with a couple saltings oot of it. If we have to plow, so be it.


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like are forecast totals are dropping slightly and the storm seems to be tracking a bit south...


Yeah, it's looking like we're in the bulls-eye now.

6"-10" they're now saying. I say bring it on!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> I say bring it on!


I heard Defcon is going to be a no-show...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard Defcon is going to be a no-show...


You heard wrong....Mind your own bobber


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard Defcon is going to be a no-show...


Oh does he need to go pick up his wife in Texas too... Employees, SMH....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Going to be all rain..:laugh:


----------



## Turf Z

“Grounds too warm”


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh does he need to go pick up his wife in Texas too... Employees, SMH....


Tell him he could have more money and happiness if he worked and left her there..


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tell him he could have more money and happiness if he worked and left her there..


Trust me I tried it all already... At least he gave 24hrs notice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looking like a little more West Virginia then Benton Harlem...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looking like a little more West Virginia then Benton Harlem...


I could swear someone made a post about this yesterday...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I could swear someone made a post about this yesterday...


They did...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> They did...?


You got spring fever?


----------



## Hydromaster

In the Midwest they predict 6" they get nothing to1"
Here they predicted 2" inches and we get feet.

*"2/25/2020: *Surprise! The 2″ of snow we were called for magically turned into TWO FEET! And, even better, it is light and fluffy. No better way to start your Tuesday than with some powder turns."


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> You got spring fever?
> 
> View attachment 201504


No farm and fleet fever...


----------



## Ajlawn1

The rain snow mix has started a bit early, seems to be more of a snow rain mix too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The rain snow mix has started a bit early, seems to be more of a snow rain mix too...


Oh Deere


----------



## BossPlow2010

The day before and day of a snow storm seems like a bad day to fly down to Florida and watch baseball...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> The day before and day of a snow storm seems like a bad day to fly down to Florida and watch baseball...


Another Vacation Ryan??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> The day before and day of a snow storm seems like a bad day to fly down to Florida and watch baseball...


Not exactly the one I wanted...but I'm saving MJD the work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our Winter Storm Watch vanished into thick air...what happened to those models predicting we were going to get cannonballed....EPICALLY???


----------



## WMHLC

my weather rock wins again!!!! We now have less than 1 inch for the entire storm. I'm switching careers to have a fancy job title and large salary and look at fancy colored maps.

The storms have been trendy north with the models as it gets closer to start time, so I'm guessing night shift puts the snow back in the forecast for our area


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> The storms have been trendy north with the models as it gets closer to start time, so I'm guessing night shift puts the snow back in the forecast for our area


I'm going die of laughter if it shifts so far north we end up with the bulk of the storm.


----------



## EWSplow

WMHLC said:


> my weather rock wins again!!!! We now have less than 1 inch for the entire storm. I'm switching careers to have a fancy job title and large salary and look at fancy colored maps.
> 
> The storms have been trendy north with the models as it gets closer to start time, so I'm guessing night shift puts the snow back in the forecast for our area


Last time I checked NWS, it showed 0.3" for us. 
The local weather last night said they were only wrong 17% of the time, because they changed the forecast before it started (I'm thinking more like before it ended).


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our Winter Storm Watch vanished into thick air...what happened to those models predicting we were going to get cannonballed....EPICALLY???


It flew to Florida to watch baseball?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going die of laughter if it shifts so far north we end up with the bulk of the storm.


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> No


Oh come on, where's your sense of humor?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh come on, where's your sense of humor?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's flurryinginging.


----------



## BUFF

Full cloud cover, 25* with 25mph breeze that cuts through ewe.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going die of laughter if it shifts so far north we end up with the bulk of the storm.


No you won't...I will die of a headache from rapid fire texts from you saying...It can Stop now!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I put my plows on so now it will go south.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No you won't...I will die of a headache from rapid fire texts from you saying...It can Stop now!!


Are you sure?


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I put my plows on so now it will go south.


I never took mine of from last time. I guess it worked.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I put my plows on so now it will go south.


I just put mine on. Back at you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It stopped flurryinginging...now its sunninginging.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Storms a comin, yew boys got your bread and water


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> I just put mine on. Back at you.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thanks a lot.


Lol... I want to plow, just not 8". And I just know, just enough will finally accumulate right when everyone opens.


----------



## Freshwater

GrassManKzoo said:


> Storms a comin, yew boys got your bread and water
> View attachment 201514


I dont even want to know what's filling that trunk, preventing the water from going in it.

Is that a stethoscope hanging from your mirror?


----------



## Turf Z

Freshwater said:


> And I just know, just enough will finally accumulate right when everyone opens.


classic.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Freshwater said:


> I dont even want to know what's filling that trunk, preventing the water from going in it.
> 
> Is that a stethoscope hanging from your mirror?


Maybe...


----------



## BUFF

GrassManKzoo said:


> Storms a comin, yew boys got your bread and water
> View attachment 201514


Or they're heading to Flint and don't want lead poisoning


----------



## GrassManKzoo

PCBs around here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle???


----------



## Ajlawn1

I just may start kicking and screaming like someone to the North if this is the extent of it...


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I just may start kicking and screaming like someone to the North if this is the extent of it...


 Go in your rubber room, it will be okay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I just may start kicking and screaming like someone to the North if this is the extent of it...


Who?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Poor truck







follow him around for a while and you might get a spinner oot of it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Poor truck
> View attachment 201523
> follow him around for a while and you might get a spinner oot of it


Ummmm....weren't you guys supposed to get EPIC amounts of snow?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm....weren't you guys supposed to get EPIC amounts of snow?


Maybe this would qualify as EPIC in Weezertonville..

Between .25 - .5",enough to throw some sparks and salt at the banks


----------



## Freshwater

I don't see anything in west virginia.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

They're plowing in Ann Arbor, well someone is plowing in Ann Arbor...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm....weren't you guys supposed to get EPIC amounts of snow?


Hello! You've never seen 3-6"...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> They're plowing in Ann Arbor, well someone is plowing in Ann Arbor...
> View attachment 201524


Phile foto...and I already told him that was way more than he predicted.


----------



## Turf Z

I fall asleep for 45mins and wake up to snow on the pavement

ok


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ramping up fellas....might be a half inch in the shade. Maybe


----------



## Freshwater

Ethical salting is done. Wake me up if we get anything.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are at 1 inch so far. Took all night to get there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love the radar in storms like this...kind of just rotates around but never moves.


----------



## DeVries

That's what makes it epic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SEVERE WEATHER ALERT: 
Residents are being advised to prepare for accumulating snow late Tuesday night into Wednesday. Snowfall is expected to reach 1-12 inches or more, or nothing at all, and should taper off by midday on Wednesday afternoon. 
This snowstorm brings the threat of inconvenience for up to twelve hours. Residents should prepare by stocking up on essential staples to last as long as a half a day. It may be difficult to order a pizza due to demand and road conditions, and residents should prepare for at least two meals at home and to hear complaints from neighbors about local pizza delivery. 
People should also be prepared for others to ask in 100 different posts how the roads are. 
This storm also presents the threat of cabin fever and dealing with family members getting under your skin. Older males may feel compelled to walk over to the window every half hour and mention the blizzard of ‘68 (or any year they choose). 
Residents should also consider rushing to the hardware store for a new snow shovel, even though your old one is either just fine or buried under the crap in your garage, despite the fact that most of you never shovel your driveways anyway. 
Pets will not want to use the bathroom outdoors and those who are housebreaking puppies adopted for Christmas will regret that decision. 
Children will be excited to bundle up and play in the snow for about five minutes and their wet clothes and shoes will remain to dry in the same place until the next snowstorm. 
Those who live in subdivisions will have the opportunity on Wednesday morning to complain about the timeliness of plowing and argue about which streets should be cleaned first before the snow melts in the afternoon. 
Nobody else but you will know how to drive in this stuff. 
The inclement weather will provide an excuse to cancel plans you really wish you hadn’t committed to. 
Lazy and/or nervous coworkers will pace about and attempt to leave early on Tuesday. 
Please stay tuned to


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A post from ABC 12 TV station out of Flint read, slippery roads and near 0 visibility. Really!!! They need to go look out the window like I do.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got more in last hour then the previous 7...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hello! You've never seen 3-6"...?
> 
> View attachment 201525


More snow than we've gotten this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This has been one funked up winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> This has been one funked up winter.


I like how these idiots keep using the same models that keep screwing up entirely.

When bourbon boy started in with his maps from pivotal weather, I axed him when was the last time they were right (the answer is never) and all Todd and I heard were crickets.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Snowing


----------



## EWSplow

Flurrying


----------



## WMHLC

If this keeps up we might get a push. Almost half inch in the last hour on untreated in the shade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> If this keeps up we might get a push. Almost half inch in the last hour on untreated in the shade.


No


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My driveway and afterwards


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> My driveway and afterwards
> 
> View attachment 201528
> 
> 
> View attachment 201529


That's nice...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


 I activated the driveway melter from Florida.


----------



## WMHLC

well sun came out and burned that fresh half inch off in about 9 mins. I guess put a fork in it, this winter is done.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

WMHLC said:


> well sun came out and burned that fresh half inch off in about 9 mins. I guess put a fork in it, this winter is done.


Sitting here with my son looking out the window and he said it looks like the sun wants to come out. Looking at the neighbors snow covered roof and it's definitely bright.


----------



## Turf Z

Suns out


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snowing cats and dogs... Pretty sure the axis is in West Virginia....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> well sun came out and burned that fresh half inch off in about 9 mins. I guess put a fork in it, this winter is done.


Put the plows on my truck yesterday...my fault Tim.


----------



## Mr.Markus

1olddogtwo said:


> I activated the driveway melter from Florida.


My customers call from New York and Budhai...Florida is for old people


----------



## Randall Ave

1olddogtwo said:


> My driveway and afterwards
> 
> View attachment 201528
> 
> 
> View attachment 201529


Wow, heated driveway


----------



## Freshwater

Snowing harder than it has yet to this point. Its not sticking at all, even untreated pavement is just absorbing it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater said:


> Snowing harder than it has yet to this point. Its not sticking at all, even untreated pavement is just absorbing it.


Come to Chicago next season.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Come to Chicago next season.
> 
> View attachment 201535


That's pretty cool knowing someone with a first and a last name of Snow...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's pretty cool knowing someone with a first and a last name of Snow...


Large extended family, the hip ones run Ford's and Western plows, the red headed ones push Chevy's and BoSS's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Probably the only guy in Florida posting on a snow website.... Live from SeaWorld!!!!

And here it comes


----------



## Hydromaster

1olddogtwo said:


> Probably the only guy in Florida posting on a snow website.... Live from SeaWorld!!!!


 Did you sneak in your fishing pole ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hydromaster said:


> Did you sneak in your fishing pole ?


I brought my pole alright!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Probably the only guy in Florida posting on a snow website.... Live from SeaWorld!!!!
> 
> And here it comes
> 
> View attachment 201541


Take cover!


----------



## NYH1

Hopefully we get close to what they're calling for....could make for a good weekend up on the Tug Hill.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that was a sneaky little band that threw a wrench into things...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that was a sneaky little band that threw a wrench into things...


Was it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Feels more like January than January did.


----------



## Turf Z

Had a healthy dusting on the drive earlier, blew away before I had motivation to start the truck


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was it?


Was it what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Was it what?


Yes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Winter is here with a vengeance.


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather tv guy just said New York possible 2-4 feet. But didn't say where.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Weather tv guy just said New York possible 2-4 feet. But didn't say where.


Probably the catskills.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Randall Ave said:


> Weather tv guy just said New York possible 2-4 feet. But didn't say where.


No zip codes or anything, odd.

Or intriguing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> No zip codes or anything, odd.
> 
> Or intriguing.


Strange, I think you've posted more while at Disney then you have all year...???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Strange, I think you've posted more while at Disney then you have all year...???


I was thinking the same thing last night, sometimes the lines are long, traffic is bad, kids are annoying, wait, did I say sometimes?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Run to Dunkin for coffee this morning.....

It was a half mile run at this point


----------



## Ajlawn1

I see someone other then Jake and Elwood got the band back together... It can stop now!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> I see someone other then Jake and Elwood got the band back together... It can stop now!!!


The penguin?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> The penguin?


The penguin's boss...


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> Run to Dunkin for coffee this morning.....
> 
> It was a half mile run at this point
> 
> View attachment 201556


Judging by your speed, it may take more than 9 minutes .


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Run to Dunkin for coffee this morning.....
> 
> It was a half mile run at this point
> 
> View attachment 201556


1/2 mile in 8minutes.... you can walk faster.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Judging by your speed, it may take more than 9 minutes .


How fast could you run it...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Weatherman said cloudy today, guess the clouds didn't get the memo, cuz it's sunny.

took out a mailbox last nite and somehow one of my the wing extensions fell forward on the plow and got stuck. Perhaps @cwren2472 has a solution, short of bolting them on.


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Weatherman said cloudy today, guess the clouds didn't get the memo, cuz it's sunny.
> 
> took out a mailbox last nite and somehow one of my the wing extensions fell forward on the plow and got stuck. Perhaps @cwren2472 has a solution, short of bolting them on.


Beats me - only you midwest people use the extensions. I've only sold 2 or 3 sets ever, so you are probably more familiar with them than me.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> How fast could you run it...?


Faster than I could drive...

The 1st 100'


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> took out a mailbox last nite and somehow one of my the wing extensions fell forward on the plow and got stuck.


I blame the mail box...

and the clown behind the wheel....


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe he was wearing clown socks .......


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Weather tv guy just said New York possible 2-4 feet. But didn't say where.


Up on the Tug Hill, off the east end of Lake Ontario.

NYH1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows us with clear skies ..... has not quit snowing all morning . Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> and the clown behind the wheel....


He was bizzie calling around for mafia blocks...


----------



## Ajlawn1

20% this morning... Should wrap up in the a.m.... Now let's change our app to show hourly 40% all the way till 5pm because it's still snowing...

#kicking&screaming


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Radar shows us with clear skies ..... has not quit snowing all morning . Thumbs Up


Stealth snow?


----------



## SHAWZER

When I peek over my sandwich platter and glance out at the 2 ton weather rock it still looks white .


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Radar shows us with clear skies ..... has not quit snowing all morning . Thumbs Up


Itz afternoon...


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats a purdy picture .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Has not quit snowing all afternoon ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> When I peek over my sandwich platter and glance out at the 2 ton weather rock it still looks white .


If it's still white, you need more sandwiches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 20% this morning... Should wrap up in the a.m.... Now let's change our app to show hourly 40% all the way till 5pm because it's still snowing...
> 
> #kicking&screaming


----------



## SHAWZER

MM is quiet today ....... he must be getting hammered .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> MM is quiet today ....... he must be getting hammered .


Dark sandwiches?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...it's snowing. 

Weather rock is turning white.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 20% this morning... Should wrap up in the a.m.... Now let's change our app to show hourly 40% all the way till 5pm because it's still snowing...
> 
> #kicking&screaming


Shift change??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like @Landgreen might be having some fun.


----------



## Turf Z

if these bands keep up it’s not going to be a fun night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> if these bands keep up it's not going to be a fun night...


Rock?

Country?

Boy?

Tonight of all nights I hope we don't get anything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Forgot, being in Holland...mariachi?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> if these bands keep up it's not going to be a fun night...


Don't worry they will be shutting off this morning...


----------



## Turf Z

Local news told me not to worry about them so everything’s fine now


----------



## SHAWZER

Who do I ship the case of beer to for all the snow sharing ... ?


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Who do I ship the case of beer to for all the snow sharing ... ?


Ship it to Milwaukee. We didn't get any snow this week and we don't have enough beer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Who do I ship the case of beer to for all the snow sharing ... ?


GR is closer so it's cheaper.

Plus we don't think beer and cheese go together.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Local news told me not to worry about them so everything's fine now


Did you end up plowing?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plus we don't think beer and cheese go together.


They do in soup.
Besides, we talk more like Kanadians than people in the mitten do.


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to get MM to chip in ...... may take awhile .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Going to get MM to chip in ...... may take awhile .


Is there a post office in Erin?
May take awhile via pony Express...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They do in soup.
> Besides, we talk more like Kanadians than people in the mitten do.


You've been to da ewepea...you sure?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> You've been to da ewepea...you sure?


Da ewepea, yah. Da mitten, hard no.

And, my grandmother was born in keybeck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Da ewepea, yah. Da mitten, hard no.
> 
> And, my grandmother was born in keybeck.


I guess they don't teach geography in cheesewheelland...da ewepea is PART of Meatchicken.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I guess they don't teach geography in cheesewheelland...da ewepea is PART of Meatchicken.





EWSplow said:


> They do in soup.
> Besides, we talk more like Kanadians than people in the mitten do.





Mark Oomkes said:


> I guess they don't teach geography in cheesewheelland...da ewepea is PART of Meatchicken.


Put in your spectacles, magoo.
Must come from being born and raised under a bridge...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you end up plowing?


Salted, most lots didn't have much but some of ours more inland (East Zeeland, Hudsonville) actually had some good coverage


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Those were some very narrow bands. Had a few lots with around an inch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> Is there a post office in Erin?
> May take awhile via pony Express...


There are 2, i plow 1 of them, i was going to offer to pick up the beer as payment in person, but since i read @SHAWZER "warming underwear on the woodstove" comment i don't want to visit anymore and 1 case isnt enough to erase the image.


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a reason I tell people to call first .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Foot path across my back yard to the shop is filled in again , glad I have snow boots with the drawstring on the top .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Foot path across my back yard to the shop is filled in again , glad I have snow boots with the drawstring on the top .


Sounds like another case should be on its way.


----------



## SHAWZER

MM is handling the case .


----------



## SHAWZER

March ..... in like a lamb , out like a ......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> March ..... in like a lamb , out like a ......


More like a March Hare.....


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> March ..... in like a lamb , out like a ......


Lie'n?


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> Lie'n?


Lien... ? Someone not paying...?


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Lien... ? Someone not paying...?


In that case they'd get a good lye'n.


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> March ..... in like a lamb , out like a ......


Sheep


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Sheep


Bighorn?

Dell's?

Desert?

Stone?


----------



## SHAWZER

Nervous sheep ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Enviroment Canada says we got 73.7 cm near where I live in the last 3 days .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Enviroment Canada says we got 73.7 cm near where I live in the last 3 days .


How much did you actually get...?


----------



## SHAWZER

I would say that is very close at my place , about 60 cm in town . How much did you get ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Zero, to warm in FL.


----------



## Freshwater

SHAWZER said:


> Enviroment Canada says we got 73.7 cm near where I live in the last 3 days .


According to the google that's about 29". Not bad.
How many rounds of plowing did you do?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Nervous sheep ......


So Montanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sheep.:waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I would say that is very close at my place , about 60 cm in town . How much did you get ?


The station at Belwood recorded 76.2 cm for all of Feb. Erin is at a higher altitude we typically get a little more, my records are 88cm. I round up though, no decimal points in my records.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of cases of sandwiches ......


----------



## SHAWZER

88 cm in the last 3 days or for all of February ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 88 cm in the last 3 days or for all of February ?


All of Feb.


----------



## BUFF

Snow globing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Snow globing


Jorts weather hear/here.


----------



## EWSplow

A little erosion going on all around the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> A little erosion going on all around the lake.
> View attachment 201631


Maybe with the some luck for the rest of Illernoiz...Chicago will fall into the lake.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> A little erosion going on all around the lake.
> View attachment 201631


In the late '90's I worked with a guy who had the ground give out on him up near Sodus Point, between Rochester and Oswego on the south shore of Lake Ontario. He walked out towards the lake not realizing the ground was very waterlogged and eroded under him. He fell 70 or 80 feet, kilt him on the spot. Good dude too, sucked big time. I did move up a notch on the seniority list cause of it though. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe with the some luck for the rest of Illernoiz...Chicago will fall into the lake.


Wouldn't that pollute the lake though?

NYH1.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe with the some luck for the rest of Illernoiz...Chicago will fall into the lake.


We're not that lucky


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> According to the google that's about 29". Not bad.
> How many rounds of plowing did you do?


They don't know they are still having some sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of rounds


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...
> 
> View attachment 201649


Should I start tiptoeing?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...
> 
> View attachment 201649


It's not over until the asparagus sprouts or Todd sings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It's not over until the asparagus sprouts or Todd sings.


Can we take a vote?

Because I'd rather call it when the assparegrass sprouts...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can we take a vote?
> 
> Because I'd rather call it when the assparegrass sprouts...


Understood, 
one requires hearing protection the other doesn't


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should I start tiptoeing?


Those were daffodils.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should I start tiptoeing?


Better than putting them in your beer.


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 4” of snow and in Korn Kounty Kneebrazaka it’s 50*, no wind and sunny....


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowing. Darn it, I knew I should have left the plow on so this wouldn't happen.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows it raining but sun is shining ....... weather rock shows it is daylight .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have grapple.


----------



## Turf Z

I see snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

We have sandwiches while sitting on weather rock.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> I see snow.


Better start salting...I have table salt to get rid of.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Its snowing. Darn it, I knew I should have left the plow on so this wouldn't happen.[/QUOTE
> ]
> dodged a bullet. I saw another Silverado with a boss v-plow today...then the sun appeared.
> I'm just glad I didn't have to run to the shop to put mine on to make it stop.


----------



## Ajlawn1

50° with rain, sleet and a side of graffle right now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh yeah hail too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh yeah hail too...
> 
> View attachment 201690


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Scratch all that anyway... Suns out now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Scratch all that anyway... Suns out now...


That's nice 2...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Probably shouldn't be out, but I am...


----------



## SHAWZER

Was told there is light , invisible snow falling here ......


----------



## Ajlawn1

White rain here...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Me too, radar shows something but there is nothing but ethical salting falling


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can't quite justify it to myself. 35° and wet pavement.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't quite justify it to myself. 35° and wet pavement.


So is winter over?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> So is winter over?


No..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> So is winter over?


Ewe tell me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably shouldn't be out, but I am...


Did you escape


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't quite justify it to myself. 35° and wet pavement.


Glad i did its stickleling...nice band over us now.
2 roll overs already, for a small town thats a many...
I hate commuters


----------



## Turf Z

Just barely damp pavement with 40mph winds here....


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just cloudy with a chance of rain where I yam


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> So is winter over?


How can it be over if it never started?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> How can it be over if it never started?


Is that like how far can you run into the woods...?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> So is winter over?


Yes....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> How can it be over if it never started?


Is that what the warden said.


----------



## BUFF

Cousin in Medicine Bow sent this to me Tuesday night, he said it took aboot 2hrs for the drift to form and wind chill was aboot -25* F









Along the Front Range it's shorts weather today and suppose to be the next 4days with temps in the mid-hi 60's.


----------



## NYH1

Gonna be jortsable weather here early next week. 55° Sunday, 61° Monday and 52° Tuesday.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Gonna be jortsable weather here early next week. 55° Sunday, 61° Monday and 52° Tuesday.
> 
> NYH1.


Don't forget the stained wife beater....


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that like how far can you run into the woods...?


 Far enough ....

Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't forget the blood stained wife beater....


That's better


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

My 1st uploaded pic .... now at a grade 1 level .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> My 1st uploaded pic .... now at a grade 1 level .


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife was standing behind me barking out which buttons to push ..... :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Turf Z

Yikes


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 201777


Well now aren't ewe the tech pro....


----------



## SHAWZER

Having sammages and learnin at the same time ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Having sammages and learnin at the same time ...


In other words...you'll have forgotten by the next time you want to upload some.


----------



## Defcon 5

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 201777


Handy Andy would have buried that car...Then cursed out the owner


----------



## SHAWZER

Car belonged to the house you can see in the background . I pile snow on there property with no complaints . Only happened 1 time ...... I have buried a few over the years . lowblue: Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> In other words...you'll have forgotten by the next time you want to upload some.


Maybe ... probably ... yes .


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Handy Andy would have buried that car...Then cursed out the owner


Recall a guy that also drives by and lays on the horn, yells oot the window and also uses sign language too.
Sounded like something a guy with a short fuse would do......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Wife was standing behind me barking out which buttons to push ..... :laugh:


Nevermind


----------



## SHAWZER

Pic of my weather rock


----------



## Mr.Markus

She's created a monster...


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> She's created a monster...


Beat me to it.


----------



## SHAWZER

No barking was involved


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No barking was involved


Finally figured oot which buttons to push???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally figured oot which buttons to push???


Or she did.


----------



## SHAWZER

I done some learnin today .......


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> No barking was involved


Are you sure "holiday road "wasn't playing on the radio?


----------



## SHAWZER

Done all by myself ......


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> Pic of my weather rock
> View attachment 201781


Cute, it even has a light by it so you can see whats going on at night.


----------



## SHAWZER

View from my house last November .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Michael J. Donovan is going to have to increase bandwidth and server storage capacity.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wait'll he learns to put the max # of pics in a post... No one will be able to log in anymore.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Done all by myself ......
> View attachment 201784


Trailer looks like it has pretty light axles for the weight on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Trailer looks like it has pretty light axles for the weight on it.


The snow will melt...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Trailer looks like it has pretty light axles for the weight on it.


It's ok it's rated in metric tonnes.


----------



## SHAWZER

3,500 lb axles ..... yes it is almost maxed out .


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Wait'll he learns to put the max # of pics in a post... No one will be able to log in anymore.


You can put more than 1 pic in a post ? ..... thanks for the info.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow is all melting so here is 1 more pic .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Snow is all melting so here is 1 more pic .
> View attachment 201789


Only one.....


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## DeVries

Did you run into that wall?


----------



## Freshwater

DeVries said:


> Did you run into that wall?


That's a wall? Looks like a 50ft tall fence.

Send that company to our southern border. Asap.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> That's a wall? Looks like a 50ft tall fence.
> 
> Send that company to our southern border. Asap.


Might be the southern border of Medford? Being on a peninsula, the other borders are water. 
I guess the question would be; is it there to keep the meafordites in, or others out?


----------



## BUFF

Yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Big dent in the wall was there before I started plowing . The high wall is part of an old factory in town.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some of you guys sound like you don't like pictures ... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Some of you guys sound like you don't like pictures ... ?


I only read it for the pictures...


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Some of you guys sound like you don't like pictures ... ?


The ToobEwe is better.


----------



## SHAWZER

Future cooking stove fuel .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Future cooking stove fuel .
> View attachment 201794


Fascinating


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Future cooking stove fuel .
> View attachment 201794


----------



## Mike_PS

alright, no need for some of the recent comments


----------



## SHAWZER

My pile of logs when blocked and split is usually around 25 face cord . Warmer winter means less logs skidded out and logs covered in mud .


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> My pile of logs when blocked and split is usually around 25 face cord . Warmer winter means less logs skidded out and logs covered in mud .


Pictures, or I don't believe you...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

That is all that is left of the 25 face cords .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats alot of sitting eating sandwhiches...


----------



## SHAWZER

I stand when running the chainsaw and splitter .


----------



## Randall Ave

68 and sunny here in Jersey, just sayen.


----------



## Freshwater

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 201808


When guys started sending you snow.... I dont think they meant for you to hog it all for the rest of the season.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blame OO , he accepted the package that was sent to him ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Blame OO , he accepted the package that was sent to him ......


I ain't never got nuthin...


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 68 and sunny here in Jersey, just sayen.


Pretty nice here too and for a few more days.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> I ain't never got nuthin...


MM was handling the cross border postage .....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Pretty nice here too and for a few more days.
> View attachment 201812
> View attachment 201813


I'm sitting outside, with the mutt watching the sunset, with a Heineken of course.


----------



## NYH1

It was sunning and warming at 70° here today. 

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sitting outside, with the mutt watching the sunset, with a Heineken of course.


One for you and one for the dog?


----------



## Randall Ave

Darn tooten!  Beer, its, what's for dinner.


----------



## NYH1

LapeerLandscape said:


> One for you and one for the dog?


Don't give him any Corona's that could kill 'em….or worse, get him quarantined at a Air Force base somewhere.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> Don't give him any Corona's that could kill 'em….or worse, get him quarantined at a Air Force base somewhere.
> 
> NYH1.


New Jersey is under a, state of emergency cause of the virus. Really don't know what that means for this.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> New Jersey is under a, state of emergency cause of the virus. Really don't know what that means for this.


Same with New Yorkistan….hopefully it stays down state. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> MM was handling the cross border postage .....


I dont have a passport..!!


----------



## EWSplow

@LapeerLandscape you can put the snowmobiles away. Its surfing season in da UP.
https://unofficialnetworks.com/2020/03/09/ice-beard-surfers/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh no!
Governor witty-mer is going to tell us if corona is in Meatchicken.

CODE RED!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Is that snow on the radar headed this way ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Is that snow on the radar headed this way ?


Invisible snow...


----------



## SHAWZER

Oh , I see ......


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Invisible snow...


The best kind


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Is that snow on the radar headed this way ?


It's going to get stopped at the border unless we get our cases of samiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

MM has no passport .... I guess he was hand delivering the package .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> MM has no passport .... I guess he was hand delivering the package .


He probably drank them along the way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> He probably drank them along the way.


What did you think "hand delivering"meant?


----------



## SHAWZER

My method of melting invisible snow .


----------



## Mr.Markus

That lawn and trees greened up pretty quick.


----------



## SHAWZER

Last years snow melting .... after late April storm .


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Suppose to get a couple inches overnight and back into the mid-hi 50's for the weekend.
It's going to be one of the events where you better plow it before is melts oof since it's been warm the past week.


----------



## Turf Z

What is the significance of mulching by March 10 and having it look like last year's mulch by April 1st?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z said:


> What is the significance of mulching by March 10 and having it look like last year's mulch by April 1st?


April fools joke?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 201924


WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes!


----------



## Defcon 5

Turf Z said:


> What is the significance of mulching by March 10 and having it look like last year's mulch by April 1st?


$$$$$$$$....BrightCrestview is famous for this...Gotta keep the dollars flowing..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> What is the significance of mulching by March 10 and having it look like last year's mulch by April 1st?


Make mulch great again..


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Make mulch great again..


:hammerhead:


----------



## m_ice

We are mulching here for our premier properties that get a spring and summer mulch application


----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> We are mulching here for our premier properties that get a spring and summer mulch application


Some of my mulch thats left over from last year is still frozen. I did get 240 yards in yesterday thats ready to go.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Some of my mulch thats left over from last year is still frozen. I did get 240 yards in yesterday thats ready to go.


I'm not sure our mulch ever froze this winter


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's snowing and not just a little.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's snowing and not just a little.


Then how mulch is it snowing if it's not a little?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's snowing and not just a little.


I know, my mulch is covered...


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's snowing and not just a little.


Are you sure, I just looked out the window, didn't see nothen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone is into the Fireball.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Well we are at the VFW at birthday party. About 1/3 the guys here are plower. I just went outside and it looked a lot worse than it is, just sticking to the grass.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Are you sure, I just looked out the window, didn't see nothen.


The window don't lie.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> The window don't lie.


I will look again, when I go for another Heinekin.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I will look again, when I go for another Heinekin.


You're looking out the wrong window.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You're looking out the wrong window.
> 
> View attachment 201984


That's a heavy frost


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The birthday party was great. It was a 80s theme and most dressed up (not me) so there was lots of spandex, short shorts and jet skirts. I call them jet skirts because you can almost see the name of the area where the pilot flies the plane from.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The birthday party was great. It was a 80s theme and most dressed up (not me) so there was lots of spandex, short shorts and jet skirts. I call them jet skirts because you can almost see the name of the area where the pilot flies the plane from.


Shoot... You should of said something I had a gently used "one night" outfit for you... Last weekend was our boys baseball 80's trivia fundraiser...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shoot... You should of said something I had a gently used "one night" outfit for you... Last weekend was our boys baseball 80's trivia fundraiser...
> 
> View attachment 201991


I think the Hulk needs to go see the Whizzer Dr to take care of the blaster drip......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shoot... You should of said something I had a gently used "one night" outfit for you... Last weekend was our boys baseball 80's trivia fundraiser...
> 
> View attachment 201991


There was a hulk there. Big mullet wig and big fake mustache, sometimes less is more. Looking good...Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> There was a hulk there. Big mullet wig and big fake mustache, sometimes less is more. Looking good...Thumbs Up


You sure it was a wig?


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> I think the Hulk needs to go see the Whizzer Dr to take care of the blaster drip......


Lol. Doubt the dr necessary, it was a whole night with no kids.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> I think the Hulk needs to go see the Whizzer Dr to take care of the blaster drip......


You had me do a double take and look at some other pics from later in the night... Just a shadow/darker/non stone washed area I guess...

Thanks for keeping my downstairs a concern though...Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I heard its snowing in K-zoo.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I heard its snowing in K-zoo.


Yes it's snowing but didnt worry about servicing anything since everyone is supposed to be home...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Rong thread

View attachment 202029


----------



## Freshwater

Yep. I was that guy today...

















We just purchased our summer grilling meat bundle about a month early.

We did top off the pantry a couple days ago, and froze a couple gal of milk.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> Yep. I was that guy today...
> 
> View attachment 202034
> View attachment 202035
> 
> 
> We just purchased our summer grilling meat bundle about a month early.
> 
> We did top off the pantry a couple days ago, and froze a couple gal of milk.
> 
> View attachment 202036
> 
> 
> View attachment 202037


Hopefully, you have a generator for when the power plants shut down.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Yep. I was that guy today...
> 
> View attachment 202034
> View attachment 202035
> 
> 
> We just purchased our summer grilling meat bundle about a month early.
> 
> We did top off the pantry a couple days ago, and froze a couple gal of milk.
> 
> View attachment 202036
> 
> 
> View attachment 202037


Not mulch in the freezer, what do you plan to fill the rest of it with......
Asking for a friend...


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I hear that in Hong Kong the same things were happening only a month earlier than here. And now toilet paper and essentials are on sale...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> So I hear that in Hong Kong the same things were happening only a month earlier than here. And now toilet paper and essentials are on sale...


A friend?


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Not mulch in the freezer, what do you plan to fill the rest of it with......
> Asking for a friend...


Point was we didnt overstock out of hysteria. That freezer is bigger than we need.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> A friend?


Aquaintance..


----------



## jomama45

Freshwater said:


> Yep. I was that guy today...
> 
> View attachment 202034
> View attachment 202035
> 
> 
> We just purchased our summer grilling meat bundle about a month early.
> 
> We did top off the pantry a couple days ago, and froze a couple gal of milk.
> 
> View attachment 202036
> 
> 
> View attachment 202037


Can't go wrong with tube steaks and shrimp! Even if you die from Covid 19, at least you'll be happy!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Can't go wrong with tube steaks and shrimp! Even if you die from Covid 19, at least you'll be happy!


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Point was we didnt overstock out of hysteria. That freezer is bigger than we need.


With getting beef and pork from the ranch and what we grow in garden my freezers are usually 3/4 or more full at all times.


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Can't go wrong with tube steaks and shrimp! Even if you die from Covid 19, at least you'll be happy!


No cheese?


----------



## BUFF




----------



## BUFF

1st day of spring and getting blizzard type conditions


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 1st day of spring and getting blizzard type conditions
> 
> View attachment 202106


It can snow all it wants here, nobody is out.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> 1st day of spring and getting blizzard type conditions
> 
> View attachment 202106


We got a skiff over night.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> We got a skiff over night.


You got small flat bottom boat overnight?


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> You got small flat bottom boat overnight?


Sure, I built et oot uf snow. 
I Hurd sea levels are rising.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Sure, I built et oot uf snow.
> I Hurd sea levels are rising.


I hope sooo, I will have a beach front house.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Sure, I built et oot uf snow.
> I Hurd sea levels are rising.


They are in the great lakes.


----------



## BUFF

Snow globing


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow this would of been alot of snow...


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here now . Looking out the window at 2 ton weather rock with a platter of sandwiches ......


----------



## Randall Ave

66 here, sun's sun's shinning, a little breezy. Good time for a Corona?


----------



## SHAWZER

Rock has not moved in a couple of hours ....


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Rock has not moved in a couple of hours ....


 Give it another platter ....


----------



## SHAWZER

Keeping 2 eyes on it ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting of snow last night , rock never moved .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone at NWS GR had a large platter of sandwiches...current conditions are supposedly "light snow"...it's mostly clear.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a very light dusting. Nothing on the grass but I can see a little trace on my pool cover.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ditto (far left)


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ditto (far left)
> View attachment 202150


How cool, you have a real life maze in your back yard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats the front yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> How cool, you have a real life maze in your back yard.


Front or back yard, I get claustrophobic looking at it.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> How cool, you have a real life maze in your back yard.





Mr.Markus said:


> Thats the front yard.


It's both


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Front or back yard, I get claustrophobic looking at it.


Makes me dizzy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Makes me dizzy.


It's not the pic that's making you dizzy, most likely your syrup...


----------



## BossPlow2010

not atypical for Toronto area.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's not the pic that's making you dizzy, most likely your syrup...


Could be too much fireball in my coffee.


----------



## SHAWZER

You are suppose to mix it with coffee ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You are suppose to mix it with coffee ?


You can mix it with coffee and pancakes, also it can mixed with work and after work activities.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> and after work activities.


Even Plowsite-ing...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Even Plowsite-ing...?


I have to mix my fireball with fireball for some of yall.


----------



## BossPlow2010

@TheXpress2002 where are you?


----------



## NYH1

Yesterday it was 72° and warming. Today it's 32° and colding. 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Big snow tonight!


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Big snow tonight!


Big sun and mid to upper 50's the next couple of days ootwest


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Big snow tonight!


How does that work with cease work order? How screwed would we and our customers be if we got a big storm or a few medium ones. I think mother nature is being extremely gentle on us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> How does that work with cease work order? How screwed would we and our customers be if we got a big storm or a few medium ones. I think mother nature is being extremely gentle on us.


The one that texted yesterday said if there's snow still service it just nothing for lawn... And it's a medical plaza...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> How does that work with cease work order? How screwed would we and our customers be if we got a big storm or a few medium ones. I think mother nature is being extremely gentle on us.


Pretty sure snow plowing/salting is an essential service.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure snow plowing/salting is an essential service.


Especially in areas with snowflakes....


----------



## SHAWZER

Could get 1 " tomorrow , so I am pre-eating , pre-drinking , pre-thinking about pre-salting and pre-plowing ....


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Could get 1 " tomorrow , so I am pre-eating , pre-drinking , pre-thinking about pre-salting and pre-plowing ....


Sounds premature....


----------



## plow4beer

SHAWZER said:


> Could get 1 " tomorrow , so I am pre-eating , pre-drinking , pre-thinking about pre-salting and pre-plowing ....





BUFF said:


> Sounds premature....


Should've just pre-prepped...problem solved


----------



## Turf Z

A good snowstorm now would definitely keep people inside...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> A good snowstorm now would definitely keep people inside...


Or make grocery stores 10X worse then they already are...


----------



## EWSplow

Hmmm.


----------



## Turf Z

It’s happening


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Hmmm.
> View attachment 202216


That's a fancy glass.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> That's a fancy glass.....


Solar tiki. Its in the umbrella hole.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Solar tiki. Its in the umbrella hole.


Ok...... ewe lost me at solar....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> It's happening


Tough call this morning. Pavement temps are a tad above freezing but some sticking on the north side of buildings.

Pretty weird...roads are dead. Saw one other contractor oot salting.

We're going to hit walks and what's open. I was seeing pavement temps getting lower as time went on. Have only been told by 1 customer to hold off since they're closed, so I'm going ahead with it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tough call this morning. Pavement temps are a tad above freezing but some sticking on the north side of buildings.
> 
> Pretty weird...roads are dead. Saw one other contractor oot salting.
> 
> We're going to hit walks and what's open. I was seeing pavement temps getting lower as time went on. Have only been told by 1 customer to hold off since they're closed, so I'm going ahead with it.


Same, it's so questionable I wasn't even sure if I should post or not...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same, it's so questionable I wasn't even sure if I should post or not...


Butt ewe did...

Walks at the hospitals definitely need to be treated.

What really made me wonder is the red army's lot was empty. Although one of my guys saw them applying liquids yesterday.

Based on what I'm seeing and predicted low temps, I decided to go ahead. Air temp was below freezing at midnight already...I can just see a flash freeze at 5ish.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Headed out for an essential salt run on the biznizzez. Only one dentist office called and said not to service.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Butt ewe did...
> 
> Walks at the hospitals definitely need to be treated.
> 
> What really made me wonder is the red army's lot was empty. Although one of my guys saw them applying liquids yesterday.
> 
> Based on what I'm seeing and predicted low temps, I decided to go ahead. Air temp was below freezing at midnight already...I can just see a flash freeze at 5ish.


Red army = a company that starts with a D and ends with a J's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Red army = a company that starts with a D and ends with a J's?


How did you guess?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

They’re here too


----------



## GrassManKzoo

They do Costco here in town, I’m sure they’re making paths for folks to get TP


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pavement temps are dropping.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pavement temps are dropping.


K.


----------



## Turf Z

Looks good here, everything just wet so far


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather rock is turning white ........


----------



## prezek

Should’ve ethically salted in the last 3 days, then you wouldn’t have had to get up so early today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Should've ethically salted in the last 3 days, then you wouldn't have had to get up so early today...


If you say so...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

I94 could use some salt, it’s getting pretty snotty


----------



## prezek

Ice cold rain here. Just called the guys off today. Guess I’ll see what good news comes from our governors office in a few hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Ice cold rain here. Just called the guys off today. Guess I'll see what good news comes from our governors office in a few hours.


Rumors floating about the upcoming press conference at 11.

Fatality rate of .9% of confirmed cases.


----------



## Turf Z

It would be nice to get some good news on this whole deal at some point
Maybe just a little


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumors floating about the upcoming press conference at 11.
> 
> Fatality rate of .9% of confirmed cases.


Assuming a good portion of the 1000 Michigan cases are grouped up?...here, we have 250 cases but well over half are in the 2 counties that touch Washington DC...different type of population that travels a lot more? More testing being close to DC? Who knows. 13 counties have 5 or less including my own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Assuming a good portion of the 1000 Michigan cases are grouped up?...here, we have 250 cases but well over half are in the 2 counties that touch Washington DC...different type of population that travels a lot more? More testing being close to DC? Who knows. 13 counties have 5 or less including my own.


Yes, Southeast Meatchicken. 4 or 5 counties.


----------



## prezek

Turf Z said:


> It would be nice to get some good news on this whole deal at some point
> Maybe just a little


I try to watch a little of each slanted news station then draw my own conclusions. I've been stuck on cnn too much the last few evenings and they want to quarantine the country before the world ends....last night on fox, they had a panel on, that was hammering home just to keep the sick and elderly home and let the rest of the world get the economy rolling again...one guest mentioned that 15000 suicides are related to the 2008 financial crisis, and if we keep this up, we could repeat that...aside from New York where half of the cases are, there may be a few other hot spots that should be on some sort of restrictions, but besides that??


----------



## Turf Z

Wow, I’d say a solid 4” on the trucks that sat overnight at our shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Wow, I'd say a solid 4" on the trucks that sat overnight at our shop.


Are you plowing them?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you plowing them?


The tops of the trucks?


----------



## EWSplow

About 9/16"
on the porch steps this morning, 11/16" on the railings. 
Couldn't make the untreated walks slickery if I tried. 
And even with very little cars on the freeway, there was an accident around 5:30- 6:00.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got about 6 on the deck, one on pavement.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Word on the playground, wittymer is going to make us all stay home...


----------



## Turf Z

BossPlow2010 said:


> Word on the playground, wittymer is going to make us all stay home...


More time for people to congregate at the grocery store


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z said:


> More time for people to congregate at the grocery store


I believe mnla was pushing for outdoor maintenance companies to be exempt


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Word on the playground, wittymer is going to make us all stay home...


Of course she is. She just follows the herds. No leadership abilities at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The tops of the trucks?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Of course she is. She just follows the herds. No leadership abilities at all.


At this point, it's keeping up with the Joneses...and still stupid.


----------



## Landgreen

I only have three guys doing cleanups. Thay can all drive separate to jobsites. No need to go anywhere except the shop and lawns. No way should we be shut down. Whitmer is going to own this massive excrement show after all said and done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> I only have three guys doing cleanups. Thay can all drive separate to jobsites. No need to go anywhere except the shop and lawns. No way should we be shut down. Whitmer is going to own this massive excrement show after all said and done.


I can make it work. Wondering if my guys will want to make it work.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can make it work. Wondering if my guys will want to make it work.


If your guys are like most of the workforce these days, this is just a good excuse to get out of work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> If your guys are like most of the workforce these days, this is just a good excuse to get out of work.


There's a few that will take it that way.


----------



## WMHLC

I'm a loan officer and part time plow jockey. I can tell you 100% the crap hit the fan today. My phone was blowing up the last 2 weeks, but now i'm on plowsite because the entire market is in panic mode. Most lenders are doing an intense belt tightening today. You are seeing loans that are about to fund, terms changing, cancelled and entire programs being cut off. Refi rates are jumping up to the moon, and adding additional fees. Its insane. These are not small lenders, its some of the largest lenders in the country. When the money stops flowing, we are in for a rough ride. The money is still flowing for high quality credit, but if that gets cut off, the music stops.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a few that will take it that way.


The ones who can't make it to the next payday and need an advance?


----------



## Turf Z

This is going to make for some serious catch-up this Spring.


----------



## EWSplow

WMHLC said:


> I'm a loan officer and part time plow jockey. I can tell you 100% the crap hit the fan today. My phone was blowing up the last 2 weeks, but now i'm on plowsite because the entire market is in panic mode. Most lenders are doing an intense belt tightening today. You are seeing loans that are about to fund, terms changing, cancelled and entire programs being cut off. Refi rates are jumping up to the moon, and adding additional fees. Its insane. These are not small lenders, its some of the largest lenders in the country. When the money stops flowing, we are in for a rough ride. The money is still flowing for high quality credit, but if that gets cut off, the music stops.


Yikes!
We're about ready to roll a completed job into a mortgage and start a flip house. Not the news I need.


----------



## Luther

After carefully reviewing this executive order #2020-21, I'm not seeing anything in there that exempts any type of landscape construction, enhancements or maintenance what-so-ever.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> I'm a loan officer and part time plow jockey. I can tell you 100% the crap hit the fan today. My phone was blowing up the last 2 weeks, but now i'm on plowsite because the entire market is in panic mode. Most lenders are doing an intense belt tightening today. You are seeing loans that are about to fund, terms changing, cancelled and entire programs being cut off. Refi rates are jumping up to the moon, and adding additional fees. Its insane. These are not small lenders, its some of the largest lenders in the country. When the money stops flowing, we are in for a rough ride. The money is still flowing for high quality credit, but if that gets cut off, the music stops.


I love how our dimwit guv starts off blaming the feds. Then later on says no one knew anything about it a few months ago.

And why can't the state be prepared without the feds?

Comparing Michigan to Italy...the worst of the worst.

I think my head is going to explode.

PS I'd ask if you want to be a part time mower jockey but I'm not sure we can work right now.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love how our dimwit guv starts off blaming the feds. Then later on says no one knew anything about it a few months ago.
> 
> And why can't the state be prepared without the feds?
> 
> Comparing Michigan to Italy...the worst of the worst.
> 
> I think my head is going to explode.
> 
> PS I'd ask if you want to be a part time mower jockey but I'm not sure we can work right now.


He'll be busy processing loans for properties in Milwaukee...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> After carefully reviewing this executive order #2020-21, I'm not seeing anything in there that exempts any type of landscape construction, enhancements or maintenance what-so-ever.


Now you made me read it... I'm not seeing anything in there that says it's ok either... Vital infrastructure construction...

It'll come down to interpretation and most likely why it was left vague.


----------



## Turf Z

What if you provide services to an essential business?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> After carefully reviewing this executive order #2020-21, I'm not seeing anything in there that exempts any type of landscape construction, enhancements or maintenance what-so-ever.


Can use the letter from NALP...and their opinion.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What if you provide services to an essential business?


We do...still trying to figure out if salting was ethical or not. It really started to accumulate when it was snowing hard, melted pretty good when it slowed down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So former lawn and plow jockey turned career firefighter is axing on MGIA's BookFace page why this is a necessary bizness. 

I suggested to the CFO she tell him because it's our taxes that are paying his salary. 

One would think he was smart getting out of the industry...apparently he's not smart enough.


----------



## prezek

Tara Ann on lawnsite posted Illinois and clearly states not only residential and commercial mowing are ok, but landscape projects.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS I'd ask if you want to be a part time mower jockey but I'm not sure we can work right now.


No problem...you can if you want. You have until just after midnight tonight (12:01am) to get things done. After that watch out. I have a bad feeling people will be turning other people in if they see them out in public doing any type of landscape work.


----------



## EWSplow

prezek said:


> Tara Ann on lawnsite posted Illinois and clearly states not only residential and commercial mowing are ok, but landscape projects.


Mowing would make sense, because if you don't mow, the city fines you.


----------



## Turf Z

Also super helpful there’s 2” of snow on everything the last day we had to go and out and tie a couple things up.

Nice


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> No problem...you can if you want. You have until just after midnight tonight (12:01am) to get things done. After that watch out. I have a bad feeling people will be turning other people in if they see them out in public doing any type of landscape work.


So, the rumors continue for Tuesday here as well. 
Although some might not agree, I think roofers would be exempt, if plumbers, etc are. Unless they'd have to prove there's an active leak.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of our customers (large healthcare system) has deemed us "non-essential" until April 14. 

Unless it snows.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> No problem...you can if you want. You have until just after midnight tonight (12:01am) to get things done. After that watch out. I have a bad feeling people will be turning other people in if they see them out in public doing any type of landscape work.


Not only that, but company name on truck or trailer, potential for bad pr since it's everyone's MO to ruin each others reputation on the inter web.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of our customers (large healthcare system) has deemed us "non-essential" until April 14.
> 
> Unless it snows.


Is that when the virus self destructs?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of our customers (large healthcare system) has deemed us "non-essential" until April 14.
> 
> Unless it snows.


At least they gave an end date.

I'm thinking about starting another business. 
I probably need someone with plumbing experience and access to large quantities of grain. 
Maybe @Philbilly2 ?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of our customers (large healthcare system) has deemed us "non-essential" until April 14.
> 
> Unless it snows.


Got this from a supplier from Meatchicken this morning

*With everything going on in the country right now with the virus, we are working diligently to ensure there are no interruptions in our service to any of our customers. That being said, Michigan appears close to closing everything except "essential and critical" companies. In an effort to make sure we are on that essential list, we are asking for your help in providing us with a letter on our behalf stating the importance of XXXXXX to your operations.*



*Attached is an already drafted letter. Can I please ask you to read through the letter, and if in agreement, simply copy and paste this letter onto your letterhead and add your company in the designated areas with your name at the bottom?*



*I'm sorry to ask this in a rush like this, as we need as many of these letters we can get today. Again, we are working to ensure we are able to seamlessly provide our valued customers with all of their needs.*



*Thanks so much for your consideration and help with this important matter.*

* 
*

We sent this oot this morning to our customers and suppliers:

As we begin another week in this most difficult time that most of us have ever faced, we wanted to give you another update.

XXXXXX continues to operate in both Connecticut and Colorado as an essential business. You may have heard in Connecticut Governor Lamont issued Executive Order 7H shutting down non-essential businesses. Our products are needed in the medical and defense markets which are used in critical safety products. We want you to know that we are operating and able to serve each and every one of them. We have received notice from one of our major medical device customers that their products, including ventilators for treating the most seriously ill Covid-19 patients, have been designated under the Defense Production Act. This prioritizes production of these products and we are working to assess the impact of this prioritization. 
Our employee safety is our number one priority and we are working every day to achieve that goal. Everyone is safe and focused. We have about 25% of positions operating at home to lower the contact of personnel. Our supply chain is fully operational as of Friday 3/20/2020. 
Please reach out to your XXXXXXX contact if you need any information. Our teams are available to you thanks to the systems we have put in place.
Working together our world will get through this and there will be many lessons learned. Persevere and stay well.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Not gonna let you guys have all the damn fun...

https://www.wndu.com/content/news/I...s-statewide-stay-at-home-order-569027961.html


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not gonna let you guys have all the damn fun...
> 
> https://www.wndu.com/content/news/I...s-statewide-stay-at-home-order-569027961.html


Supposedly, Wisconsin is also on that bandwagon starting tomorrow.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> At least they gave an end date.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting another business.
> I probably need someone with plumbing experience and access to large quantities of grain.
> Maybe @Philbilly2 ?


I guess I would fit the build for both... 

if stuff really slows down we might have to figure this out...

till then... I'm Bizzie...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that when the virus self destructs?


You didn't get the memo?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Here's from a state rep.
This was posted on Facebook









apparently mowing isn't included either


----------



## Freshwater

We have tens of thousands of water gardens, and koi ponds across the state. If these are not opened and running in a timely fashion this spring, by may we will see.
Stagnant water, mosquitos and dead fish. These issues can contribute to a spike in infections carried by mosquitoes. A spike in bacteria levels across the entire ecosystem. And a bloom in algae, some strains which can be toxic. This could in itself create a health hazard equivalent or greater to Covid 19 virus, and not just restricted to humans.
We have enough of these now spread around the state, where they blend with, and contribute to the health of the entire state ecosystem. All ecosystems are dependent on and start with the health of the microorganisms in our bodies of water, large and small. While natural bodies of water have mother nature to shepherd them into spring and summer, these water gardens have us the water gardeners to shepherd them along. We are an essential service.


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> We have tens of thousands of water gardens, and koi ponds across the state. If these are not opened and running in a timely fashion this spring, by may we will see.
> Stagnant water, mosquitos and dead fish. These issues can contribute to a spike in infections carried by mosquitoes. A spike in bacteria levels across the entire ecosystem. And a bloom in algae, some strains which can be toxic. This could in itself create a health hazard equivalent or greater to Covid 19 virus, and not just restricted to humans.
> We have enough of these now spread around the state, where they blend with, and contribute to the health of the entire state ecosystem. All ecosystems are dependent on and start with the health of the microorganisms in our bodies of water, large and small. While natural bodies of water have mother nature to shepherd them into spring and summer, these water gardens have us the water gardeners to shepherd them along. We are an essential service.


Do you realize the amount of stagnant water out there that is not a koi pond...


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> Do you realize the amount of stagnant water out there that is not a koi pond...


Yes I do. However those are all naturally occurring. The vast majority of those are temporary, after a rain etc. The ones left have evolved to be that way, theres a different blend of species that already habitat those. Each one of these is a mini ecosystem unto itself, designed not to be stagnant and habitated as such. The result will be a mostly complete die off. Right by people's houses. The vast majority of these still have nets on them, and as animals become more active they will get caught in them. This could have a more negative issue on the ecosystem than you might think. Scoff all you want, this is an issue.


----------



## Hydromaster

First world problems.

Couple gallons of “blue pond” &
problem solved, lol


I like the angle to get work though if you don’t get those Fish back in those ponds we will have west Nile disease everywhere


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> First world problems.
> 
> Couple gallons of "blue pond" &
> problem solved, lol
> 
> I like the angle to get work though if you don't get those Fish back in those ponds we will have west Nile disease everywhere


West Nile..... better stock up on skeeter spray


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> Yes I do. However those are all naturally occurring. The vast majority of those are temporary, after a rain etc. The ones left have evolved to be that way, theres a different blend of species that already habitat those. Each one of these is a mini ecosystem unto itself, designed not to be stagnant and habitated as such. The result will be a mostly complete die off. Right by people's houses. The vast majority of these still have nets on them, and as animals become more active they will get caught in them. This could have a more negative issue on the ecosystem than you might think. Scoff all you want, this is an issue.


Drain it...


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> First world problems.


We call them something else here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never use skeeter spray, never did when West Nile showed up.

I'm sure I've been bitten by more than one infected skeeter.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> First world problems.
> 
> Couple gallons of "blue pond" &
> problem solved, lol
> 
> I like the angle to get work though if you don't get those Fish back in those ponds we will have west Nile disease everywhere


I always thought the fish stayed in the pond


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> Yes I do. However those are all naturally occurring. The vast majority of those are temporary, after a rain etc. The ones left have evolved to be that way, theres a different blend of species that already habitat those. Each one of these is a mini ecosystem unto itself, designed not to be stagnant and habitated as such. The result will be a mostly complete die off. Right by people's houses. The vast majority of these still have nets on them, and as animals become more active they will get caught in them. This could have a more negative issue on the ecosystem than you might think. Scoff all you want, this is an issue.


Holy cow... this just went full circle... didn't this whole thing start cause someone ate a bat????


----------



## Randall Ave

Philbilly2 said:


> Holy cow... this just went full circle... didn't this whole thing start cause someone ate a bat????
> 
> View attachment 202230


Look up how many mosquitos a bat eats in one night, its a lot.


----------



## Turf Z

someone in CHYna ate bat soup


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> Drain it...


Fine with me. I still have to be able go go to the residences.


----------



## Freshwater

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I always thought the fish stayed in the pond


They do.

Lol I love the one with the cinderblock border, beautiful


----------



## Hydromaster

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I always thought the fish stayed in the pond


https://www.pondexperts.ca/pond-advice-tips/bringing-koi-indoors-for-winter/

It gets cold enough here to make 6feet+of ice
Some years


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> https://www.pondexperts.ca/pond-advice-tips/bringing-koi-indoors-for-winter/
> 
> It gets cold enough here to make 6feet+of ice
> Some years


Understood. I may or may not have been looking for an excuse to post a dumb video. 406 is Montana?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never use skeeter spray, never did when West Nile showed up.
> 
> I'm sure I've been bitten by more than one infected skeeter.


Got a fogger in Lander due to the irrigation and water settling in low spots.


----------



## Turf Z

I’ve heard pest control/spray companies are staying open around here


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> I've heard pest control/spray companies are staying open around here


On here? I can understand why.


----------



## Turf Z

EWSplow said:


> On here? I can understand why.


My physical location


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> My physical location


You're probably close enough to kent county...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Got a fogger in Lander due to the irrigation and water settling in low spots.


Should I go make a purchase, actually had this in my save list for some reason...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1590147161168368/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should I go make a purchase, actually had this in my save list for some reason...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1590147161168368/


Didn't the governor ground you?


----------



## Hydromaster

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Understood. I may or may not have been looking for an excuse to post a dumb video. 406 is Montana?


Lol, I'm sure it's a lot warmer we're you are.
Wouldn't a bubbler work?

Yes, 406=Montana.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should I go make a purchase, actually had this in my save list for some reason...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1590147161168368/


Killing Corona?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> Lol, I'm sure it's a lot warmer we're you are.
> Wouldn't a bubbler work?
> 
> Yes, 406=Montana.


Bubbler would def. work. A lot of the ponds I see are small and in people's backyards (also relatively small). They usually just leave the bubblers / small pumps running all winter.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Killing Coronas, while spraying skeeters?


Fixed it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never use skeeter spray, never did when West Nile showed up.
> 
> I'm sure I've been bitten by more than one infected skeeter.


I am pretty sure im a carrier of west nile that supplies the moskitoes.
Moskitoes breed in long grass, grass cutting is an essential service...Lol


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should I go make a purchase, actually had this in my save list for some reason...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1590147161168368/


 Same basic idea, the one at the ranch has a 200 gallon tank and slides in the back of a pickup or can be mounted on a trailer.


----------



## Luther

Who is this older lady that stands behind Trump during these news conferences? Today her belt is the size of Aretha Franklin‘s bow on her famous hat.


----------



## Turf Z

I don't know but the big fella with glasses looks nervous


----------



## magnatrac

We have a cemetery maintenance contract, the way our apocalyptic governor talking talking it may be busy...... I guess the twp will call if they want things taken care of. Going to be a lot of crab grass this summer lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Who is this older lady that stands behind Trump during these news conferences? Today her belt is the size of Aretha Franklin's bow on her famous hat.


Deborah Birx, she's a really smart physician and very good with virus break outs. Today she looked like she was going to fall asleep except for when she was talking.


----------



## Luther

Yes she lit up when it was her turn to talk. I miss Dr Fauci. Where was he today?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Yes she lit up when it was her turn to talk. I miss Dr Fauci. Where was he today?


Fauci was in a meeting with the rest of the task force. Birx is also a diplomat and is serving as coordinator for the task force. Both are very smart and very numbers orientated.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Well I think I’m going to just get stuff readier for the next three weeks, not really interested in risking a fine or bad pr.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well I think I'm going to just get stuff readier for the next three weeks, not really interested in risking a fine or bad pr.


Same... Going to tell the guys to file today and we'll shut down till the 7th.

I'd say this is probably the best time of the season if you could call it that, to do so...

Talked to a few different people last night going to still try working, acting like construction we have listed is there way to proceed. I said well I guess you could make some silly case for almost all businesses to be deemed essential somehow...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same... Going to tell the guys to file today and we'll shut down till the 7th.
> 
> I'd say this is probably the best time of the season if you could call it that, to do so...
> 
> Talked to a few different people last night going to still try working, acting like construction we have listed is there way to proceed. I said well I guess you could make some silly case for almost all businesses to be deemed essential somehow...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


>


I knew a couple kids in HS that were like Ferris Bueller and they were always on the top of my "AZZ to kick list" for some reason....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I knew a couple kids in HS that were like Ferris Bueller and they were always on the top of my "AZZ to kick list" for some reason....


Because they're really annoying?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because they're really annoying?


Yes...


----------



## Landgreen

Unable to do cleanups except for my own home. And thats going to be a challenge too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Unable to do cleanups except for my own home. And thats going to be a challenge too.
> 
> View attachment 202256


Can at least start with picking up the stick laying on the DXT maybe...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Landgreen said:


> Unable to do cleanups except for my own home. And thats going to be a challenge too.
> 
> View attachment 202256


...and do you really need to stake your own walkway and drive?


----------



## EWSplow

Can't get coronavirus on the water...
Didn't have a red flag, but found a yellow one in the trash.


----------



## Landgreen

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and do you really need to stake your own walkway and drive?


Yes.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Can't get coronavirus on the water...
> Didn't have a red flag, but found a yellow one in the trash.
> View attachment 202259


Is that your dingy?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Is that your dingy?


Our little boat. Easy to set up and launch.
It was a freebie about 5 years ago. My buddy saw it in a field and the owner gave it so him. He replaced the tires and greased the bearings and dragged it home. We had to pull a couple small trees out of the cockpit, find sails, build a new rudder and replace a little rigging, but it sails well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Is that your dingy?


Getting kind of personal, aren't ewe?


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys...


----------



## EWSplow

Hoping for a little wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys...


Cabin fever Michael...


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cabin fever Michael...


yeah, I understand, but still...:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So Whitless, our idiot in chief tried blaming the current occupant for the supplies shortage...came across this today:

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-was-depleted-under-obama-and-never-restocked


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So Whitless, our idiot in chief tried blaming the current occupant for the supplies shortage...came across this today:
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-was-depleted-under-obama-and-never-restocked


I'll give up my respirators when they pry my cold, dead hands from them. 
Taking them from the trades who need them to protect their lungs is just plain stupid. 
I'm guessing the same idiots with stockpiles of toilet paper also have stockpiles of dust masks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yeah, I understand, but still...:laugh:


Don't worry Michael only 13... 14... 21... more days and thing will be back to normal...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't worry Michael only 13... 14... 21... more days and thing will be back to normal...


Not so fast. The dept of health suggesting a month long shutdown.


----------



## Turf Z

Don’t say such things


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> Don't say such things


I was stupid enough to go home for lunch and turn on the TV. Just posting what I heard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Not so fast. The dept of health suggesting a month long shutdown.


Like I said...3 weeks is an arbitrary number not based on facts. As is pretty much everything in this mess.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like I said...3 weeks is an arbitrary number not based on facts. As is pretty much everything in this mess.


They're probably just buying time until they can gather facts scientifically.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They're probably just buying time until they can gather facts scientifically.


Is that what you're telling yourself?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that what you're telling yourself?


I usually just tell myself I'm smarter and better looking than average. Don't be a bubble buster.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cabin fever Michael...


Ewe should be use to that since spending a fair amount of time under observation....
https://www.google.com/search?q=che...25#imgrc=dAFXxwHkVOx3zM&imgdii=Od6MppK73f77PM


----------



## Turf Z

My accountant just emailed me with this:

The Federal Government has also passed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act. The Act will give all American businesses with less than 500 employees funds to provide employees with paid leave. Please see below for more information from the US Department of Treasury:

*Paid Leave*

The Act provides that employees of eligible employers can receive two weeks (up to 80 hours) of paid sick leave at 100% of the employee's pay where the employee is unable to work because the employee is quarantined, and/or experiencing COVID-19 symptoms, and seeking a medical diagnosis.

Is this something new or am I behind the curve here?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> So Whitless, our idiot in chief tried blaming the current occupant for the supplies shortage...came across this today:
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-was-depleted-under-obama-and-never-restocked


I think he blamed Obama for the shortage a few days ago. Crazy huh LOL


----------



## Luther

I hear he is very frustrated and antsy to be done with all this shut down stuff and wants to get the economy back to business.


----------



## Luther

Got a love the Bill Ford JR thing going on today. He is the man!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Turf Z said:


> My accountant just emailed me with this:
> 
> The Federal Government has also passed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act. The Act will give all American businesses with less than 500 employees funds to provide employees with paid leave. Please see below for more information from the US Department of Treasury:
> 
> *Paid Leave*
> 
> The Act provides that employees of eligible employers can receive two weeks (up to 80 hours) of paid sick leave at 100% of the employee's pay where the employee is unable to work because the employee is quarantined, and/or experiencing COVID-19 symptoms, and seeking a medical diagnosis.
> 
> Is this something new or am I behind the curve here?


We call that "Bribing you with your own money"...


----------



## Luther

Mr.Markus said:


> We call that "Bribing you with your own money"...


I'm slow. What does that mean?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anytime a government makes a grand guesture that it is doing good for small business( the backbone of your economy ) using its funds ( your tax dollars) in an election year it is a bribe.


----------



## SHAWZER

Apparently a little lube goes a long ways ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Got a love the Bill Ford JR thing going on today. He is the man!


What thing?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> What thing?


Not sure which.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Not sure which.
> View attachment 202268


Those guys remind my of the two clowns Todd and Mark has posted pics of while at a gas station...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Those guys remind my of the two clowns Todd and Mark has posted pics of while at a gas station...


Which clown is one and which two?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> My accountant just emailed me with this:
> 
> The Federal Government has also passed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act. The Act will give all American businesses with less than 500 employees funds to provide employees with paid leave. Please see below for more information from the US Department of Treasury:
> 
> *Paid Leave*
> 
> The Act provides that employees of eligible employers can receive two weeks (up to 80 hours) of paid sick leave at 100% of the employee's pay where the employee is unable to work because the employee is quarantined, and/or experiencing COVID-19 symptoms, and seeking a medical diagnosis.
> 
> Is this something new or am I behind the curve here?


With NO payback? Has to be some strings attached.


----------



## Turf Z

LapeerLandscape said:


> With NO payback? Has to be some strings attached.


Likely


----------



## WMHLC

I seen some first released docs on this program, and its got some, bend you over the coals writing in it, that was draft one, now they are on draft 200 or something and they stopped sending us the docs to read, so maybe when it comes time, the terms will be close to what the media and government says.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Which clown is one and which two?


yes...… if ewe want to get sciencey, go left to right and ewe'll see who 1 & 2 is.


----------



## Landgreen

Not surprised by this at all.

_From Dave Barr-
So, after Gov. Whitmer was complaining about the lack of help from Washington, did the Governor fail to ask for help? It's a needed first step! Maybe our Legislature could help her out!

From the Detroit Free Press, today:

LANSING - Michigan has not yet requested a major disaster declaration for the coronavirus, a spokesman for the Federal Emergency Management Agency said Wednesday.

The administration of President Donald Trump has already declared major disasters for Iowa, Louisiana, New York, California and Washington, officials confirmed.

But for Michigan, where the number of confirmed cases topped 1,700 Tuesday, with at least 24 deaths, "FEMA has not yet received a request for a major disaster declaration," spokesman Michael Hart said.

Michigan ranks fifth in the nation for total numbers of coronavirus cases, behind New York, New Jersey, Washington and California.

Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has repeatedly called on Trump to declare a national disaster in connection with the pandemic and did obtain a limited disaster designation for the purposes of accessing federal small business loans. She has also criticized the federal government for acting slowly to prepare for the coronavirus, not declaring a federal disaster, and not providing a national strategy to deal with the pandemic.

A major disaster declaration brings increased federal funding and other forms of assistance.

"This is something that we are reviewing and looking into," said Tiffany Brown, a spokeswoman for Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer._


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beautiful jorts weather today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beautiful jorts weather today.


Thank God cuz I couldn't stand a full day of reading these posts today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thank God cuz I couldn't stand a full day of reading these posts today...


Yup, I did a lot spring cleaning around the landscape yard so it doesn't look so much like Lapeertucky.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup, I did a lot spring cleaning around the landscape yard so it doesn't look so much like Lapeertucky.


Pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup, I did a lot spring cleaning around the landscape yard so it doesn't look so much like Lapeertucky.


Lots of football, baseball and basketball today... Even a bike ride was thrown in there...


----------



## Philbilly2

Turf Z said:


> My accountant just emailed me with this:
> 
> The Federal Government has also passed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act. The Act will give all American businesses with less than 500 employees funds to provide employees with paid leave. Please see below for more information from the US Department of Treasury:
> 
> *Paid Leave*
> 
> The Act provides that employees of eligible employers can receive two weeks (up to 80 hours) of paid sick leave at 100% of the employee's pay where the employee is unable to work because the employee is quarantined, and/or experiencing COVID-19 symptoms, and seeking a medical diagnosis.
> 
> Is this something new or am I behind the curve here?


I read about that last week.

My understanding is this will be a loan that you will receive a tax credit for on your 2020 Corp returns.


----------



## Philbilly2

Turf Z said:


> My accountant just emailed me with this:
> 
> The Federal Government has also passed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act. The Act will give all American businesses with less than 500 employees funds to provide employees with paid leave. Please see below for more information from the US Department of Treasury:
> 
> *Paid Leave*
> 
> The Act provides that employees of eligible employers can receive two weeks (up to 80 hours) of paid sick leave at 100% of the employee's pay where the employee is unable to work because the employee is quarantined, and/or experiencing COVID-19 symptoms, and seeking a medical diagnosis.
> 
> Is this something new or am I behind the curve here?


OK, now that I am on a desktop this will be much easier to help with. I cannot figure out how to post the bulletin that I received in my email so I will try to surmise. I will see what I can do to post the bulletin... wish it was a dang link, but it is not.

More or less - March 18th this was signed into law by Trump. DOL still needs to define quite a few things about it, but I will give you the info that I have at the moment.

It has to be posted in your place of business. (with your employee rights posters) You have to inform your employees.

Act starts on April 1st - It will apply to any leave taken between April 1 and December 31st 2020 due to Covid-19 sickness or quarantine.

You need to have less than 500 employees. Employees have had to be with you more than 30 days to qualify.

If you already have sick pay... this has not been defined yet if they have to use their sick days or if they get 80 hours added. DOL still needs to define this.

If employees have already been on sick leave due to Covid-19 sickness, they get a fresh 80 hours starting on April 1. It is not retroactive. You cannot deny them the further 80 hours.

Employees are only eligible for the paid time off IF they have contracted the virus, or have been in exposed to a known carrier. Fear of contracting the virus is not a qualification.

If the business is closed, you do not have to pay the employees.

And there is an line in there somewhere that states that if you have fewer than 50 employees, if paying these 2 weeks will "jeopardize the viability of the business as a going concern" you can apply for an exemption with the Secretary of Labor and they have the ability to grant you that exemption.

I am still not sure on if you provide benefits package to employees, if you still have to pay the benefits or just the cash on the paycheck, not sure on if documentation will be needed to prove that they are in fact "quarantined", and my sister mentioned something to me about that if a parent has to take off work to take care a quarantined child, they will also qualify for the act. These are the things that I am not clear on just yet, but as I find out, I will let you all know. Hope that helps.


----------



## Philbilly2

https://www.dol.gov/sites/dolgov/files/WHD/posters/FFCRA_Poster_WH1422_Non-Federal.pdf

Found the link to the poster that you have to post with your labor law and employee rights posters for your employees.

Says right on that one that if employee is taking care of a kid cause their school is closed due to Covid-19, they qualify. (and they might be able to get up to 10 weeks partial pay as well) not sure how that part works either.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> Not surprised by this at all.
> 
> _From Dave Barr-
> So, after Gov. Whitmer was complaining about the lack of help from Washington, did the Governor fail to ask for help? It's a needed first step! Maybe our Legislature could help her out!
> 
> From the Detroit Free Press, today:
> 
> LANSING - Michigan has not yet requested a major disaster declaration for the coronavirus, a spokesman for the Federal Emergency Management Agency said Wednesday.
> 
> The administration of President Donald Trump has already declared major disasters for Iowa, Louisiana, New York, California and Washington, officials confirmed.
> 
> But for Michigan, where the number of confirmed cases topped 1,700 Tuesday, with at least 24 deaths, "FEMA has not yet received a request for a major disaster declaration," spokesman Michael Hart said.
> 
> Michigan ranks fifth in the nation for total numbers of coronavirus cases, behind New York, New Jersey, Washington and California.
> 
> Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has repeatedly called on Trump to declare a national disaster in connection with the pandemic and did obtain a limited disaster designation for the purposes of accessing federal small business loans. She has also criticized the federal government for acting slowly to prepare for the coronavirus, not declaring a federal disaster, and not providing a national strategy to deal with the pandemic.
> 
> A major disaster declaration brings increased federal funding and other forms of assistance.
> 
> "This is something that we are reviewing and looking into," said Tiffany Brown, a spokeswoman for Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer._


Priceless...


----------



## Randall Ave

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.dol.gov/sites/dolgov/files/WHD/posters/FFCRA_Poster_WH1422_Non-Federal.pdf
> 
> Found the link to the poster that you have to post with your labor law and employee rights posters for your employees.
> 
> Says right on that one that if employee is taking care of a kid cause their school is closed due to Covid-19, they qualify. (and they might be able to get up to 10 weeks partial pay as well) not sure how that part works either.


I'm on my phone and I can't open it. I'd this state or federal?


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> I'm on my phone and I can't open it. I'd this state or federal?












Fed


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> I'm on my phone and I can't open it. I'd this state or federal?


Federal


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.dol.gov/sites/dolgov/files/WHD/posters/FFCRA_Poster_WH1422_Non-Federal.pdf
> 
> Found the link to the poster that you have to post with your labor law and employee rights posters for your employees.
> 
> Says right on that one that if employee is taking care of a kid cause their school is closed due to Covid-19, they qualify. (and they might be able to get up to 10 weeks partial pay as well) not sure how that part works either.


Got that too...
Would have thought it would have been easier to modify the FMLA or STD policy than create a "new" policy.... guess that's why I'm not in the gooberment .


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Got that too...
> Would have thought it would have been easier to modify the FMLA or STD policy than create a "new" policy.... guess that's why I'm not in the gooberment .


I was wondering about that as well, but I think this was made since it only lasts till December and by then they will have a new "stimulus package" for the next thing...


----------



## Philbilly2

And I am reading more and more about the less than 50 employees part as I am sure that will apply to many of the company owners on this site. I just can't get a clear answer on it. Sometimes you see exempt for under 50, sometimes you see that you need to apply for the exemption with Secetary of Labor... so I am still not 100% clear on that part.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I was wondering about that as well, but I think this was made since it only lasts till December and by then they will have a new "stimulus package" for the next thing...


Hope the next "Stimulus Package" looks like this.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Hope the next "Stimulus Package" looks like this.....Thumbs Up
> View attachment 202320


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


>


Step Sister.....


----------



## Luther

Well, it looks as though we have clarity but unfortunately not the answer some might be looking for? Our governor made it real clear a short time ago Landscaping it’s not an essential job. When you get caught you will be fined and they can pull your business license.

No biggie. There’s no need to cut grass right now, and we normally don’t start up operations until April 15 anyways. Actually the timing is not horrible for us in the industry. It’s all about safety anyways isn’t it?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Well, it looks as though we have clarity but unfortunately not the answer some might be looking for? Our governor made it real clear a short time ago Landscaping it's not an essential job. When you get caught you will be fined and they can pull your business license.
> 
> No biggie. There's no need to cut grass right now, and we normally don't start up operations until April 15 anyways. Actually the timing is not horrible for us in the industry. It's all about safety anyways isn't it?


Agree, I can see how it can be listed as non essential, but what if it's extended? Then what?


----------



## EWSplow

Seems people around here are testing the limits. Yesterday morning, I stopped at home depot. Not many people in there. Today I went there to get something, just before noon. Looked like a normal day. 
They started ripping up a city street, actually near home depot yesterday. This makes perfect sense. Do this work while there are less cars on the road.


----------



## Turf Z

From what I’ve heard you get the amount paid out for quarantine leave subtracted from the 941 monthly taxes.

then again what do I know, I’m non essential


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> Seems people around here are testing the limits. Yesterday morning, I stopped at home depot. Not many people in there. Today I went there to get something, just before noon. Looked like a normal day.
> They started ripping up a city street, actually near home depot yesterday. This makes perfect sense. Do this work while there are less cars on the road.


We do trees everyday. It's like zombie town out here. Lots of walkers and joggers.

I was at Home Depot yesterday because my bathroom remodel is essential, and it was busy.

Our residential calls have gone from 20-30 per week to 5. But commercials are coming in like no other.

And I need that stimulus check to pay my ammo bill before the chief finds out.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> We do trees everyday. It's like zombie town out here. Lots of walkers and joggers.
> 
> I was at Home Depot yesterday because my bathroom remodel is essential, and it was busy.
> 
> Our residential calls have gone from 20-30 per week to 5. But commercials are coming in like no other.
> 
> And I need that stimulus check to pay my ammo bill before the chief finds out.


I see roofers and siders working all over. 
Also seems excavation is going as normal. 
Just talked to my neighbor who's a painter. He said a couple people didn't want anyone working in their homes. I wish the weather would warm up. I've got 2 exterior paint jobs they could be doing.


----------



## BUFF

cjames808 said:


> And I need that stimulus check to pay my ammo bill before the chief finds out.


You don't have your own "fun ticket" account that she doesn't have access to?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> You don't have your own "fun ticket" account that she doesn't have access to?


Some guys use $ jobs for that. 
I don't have to worry, cause I'm the minister of finance in our house.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I see roofers and siders working all over.
> Also seems excavation is going as normal.
> Just talked to my neighbor who's a painter. He said a couple people didn't want anyone working in their homes. I wish the weather would warm up. I've got 2 exterior paint jobs they could be doing.


As I understand the WI law, just about any non-aesthetic-only construction, even residential, is deemed essential. Luckily, the owner of our regular ready-mix producer has a law degree, and he read through and deciphered for a bunch of his. He simply stated "I wouldn't go around pouring stamped patios at this time, but I can't see why a driveway and the like would be a problem".

There's far more too it though. I'm afraid the liability side could be a nightmare if a customer contracts the Covid. I will not be doing any work, or allowing any employees, inside anyone's residence for a long while.


----------



## Landgreen

This will be an interesting experiment next winter. Our city tends to go overboard with salt so I get it. The first big snowfall next winter will be entertaining. I can see this new salt policy lasting about 24 hrs.

https://www.record-eagle.com/news/l...nqWOCeI3T5McYSvYMGme5A4hCmGgnOiUiGElxJG5VU3LM


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That should be entertaining.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> This will be an interesting experiment next winter. Our city tends to go overboard with salt so I get it. The first big snowfall next winter will be entertaining. I can see this new salt policy lasting about 24 hrs.
> 
> https://www.record-eagle.com/news/l...nqWOCeI3T5McYSvYMGme5A4hCmGgnOiUiGElxJG5VU3LM


People will have a couple choices. 
Slow down or go in the ditch. 
Learn to drive on it.
Or they can move to Florida.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Well, it looks as though we have clarity but unfortunately not the answer some might be looking for? Our governor made it real clear a short time ago Landscaping it's not an essential job. When you get caught you will be fined and they can pull your business license.
> 
> No biggie. There's no need to cut grass right now, and we normally don't start up operations until April 15 anyways. Actually the timing is not horrible for us in the industry. It's all about safety anyways isn't it?


I was deemed "Essential"...Supposed to only be doing critical infrastructure jobs...The floor we were pouring yesterday for a fast food establishment didn't seem to critical to the infrastructure....Who am I to judge


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I was deemed "Essential"...Supposed to only be doing critical infrastructure jobs...The floor we were pouring yesterday for a fast food establishment didn't seem to critical to the infrastructure....Who am I to judge


Are you questioning the Gretch?


----------



## Luther

Landgreen said:


> This will be an interesting experiment next winter. Our city tends to go overboard with salt so I get it. The first big snowfall next winter will be entertaining. I can see this new salt policy lasting about 24 hrs.
> 
> https://www.record-eagle.com/news/l...nqWOCeI3T5McYSvYMGme5A4hCmGgnOiUiGElxJG5VU3LM


It's easy to do that, especially since they are immune to any liability and can't be held responsible for anything that happens on the roads and bridges.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> People will have a couple choices.
> Slow down or go in the ditch.
> Learn to drive on it.
> Or they can move to Florida.


In my area salt is used sparingly, in my county the only areas that are treated are at intersection and tight corners. My county doesn't start plowing roads till there's 4-5" on the road. Drop into Boulder (snowflake) county they plow at 2" and treat a lot more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pure Michigan...

https://www.woodtv.com/news/traffic/pedestrian-bridge-falls-onto-detroit-freeway-no-injuries/

So worried about shutting down the state she's no longer fixing the "damn roads".


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pure Michigan...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/news/traffic/pedestrian-bridge-falls-onto-detroit-freeway-no-injuries/
> 
> So worried about shutting down the state she's no longer fixing the "damn roads".


Wood TV.....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: That still cracks me up


----------



## Landgreen

_"She wants to have a winter summit in the summer to discuss a more *holistic* snow removal approach that includes pedestrians as well"
_
I wonder what the holistic approach will be to the 3" of ice after the freeze thaw cycles on all the leftover hardpack on the roads. Since salt won't remove it they will have to sand it which will fill all the storm drains.

I think it's fine to have an open mind to alternative ways of ice removal but I don't see much alternative. It's either pay for salt or drive on washboard hardpack and ice.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pure Michigan...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/news/traffic/pedestrian-bridge-falls-onto-detroit-freeway-no-injuries/
> 
> So worried about shutting down the state she's no longer fixing the "damn roads".


She was fixing the damn roads? Havent seen her out yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> In my area salt is used sparingly, in my county the only areas that are treated are at intersection and tight corners. My county doesn't start plowing roads till there's 4-5" on the road. Drop into Boulder (snowflake) county they plow at 2" and treat a lot more.


Ewe half "solar" salt.


----------



## Hydromaster

By holistic, I believe she means cannabis. 

Now that cannabis is legal in mi....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> She was fixing the damn roads? Havent seen her out yet.


Maybe I missed it, but I love how in her press conferences she talks about everyone that is being affected and how she cares about them EXCEPT business owners.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This makes zero sense as well...

https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...cross-Michigan-due-to-COVID-19-569128761.html


----------



## SHAWZER

April 10 snow forecast for us is 2 - 4 "


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> April 10 snow forecast for us is 2 - 4 "


I thought it was 5-10 cm?


----------



## SHAWZER

You getting gooder at Metric . Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

Got fog which is kind of unusual, Snow this afternoon and tonight. A good day for a AG burn


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> This makes zero sense as well...
> 
> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...cross-Michigan-due-to-COVID-19-569128761.html


Dang it, I just placed a big order for fire rings. They were selling pretty good.


----------



## SHAWZER

I will buy 1 .... can you toss it high enough to clear the wall ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> This makes zero sense as well...
> 
> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...cross-Michigan-due-to-COVID-19-569128761.html


Someone took advantage of theirs yesterday and smoked out the whole state. They had to call an emergency meeting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Someone took advantage of theirs yesterday and smoked out the whole state. They had to call an emergency meeting.


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dang it, I just placed a big order for fire rings. They were selling pretty good.


You can always use them for fenders...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You can always use them for fenders...


I have some 6' fire rings I guess I could put fenders on my loader.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> I will buy 1 .... can you toss it high enough to clear the wall ?


I can put an inner tuber in and blow it up then float it across the river.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> This makes zero sense as well...
> 
> https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...cross-Michigan-due-to-COVID-19-569128761.html


This makes no sense. Especially with all the rain we have had here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Ewe no.... the guy that had issues with the FD in the past


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ewe no.... the guy that had issues with the FD in the past


Never herd of him.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never herd of him.


what


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Sum juan.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> what


When?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> When?


TomorrowThumbs Up


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> TomorrowThumbs Up


 Where ?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Where ?


Up yonder ovary there....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Up yonder ovary there....


Thinking I might go for a walk-about the end of the week over yander


----------



## Western1

Why


----------



## Hydromaster

Western1 said:


> Why


 Because there is no consistency.

Basically, I've been sheltering in place since first of the year. (Hip replacement) 
Our local 2week shelter in place order ends on the 28th.of March. 
We don't live in a populated area in other than going to the store  we have very little contact with the outside world...

I'm not going to consistently shelter in place week after week after month after year.
This isn't New York City after all.
Anyway, I'm not going someplace to be closer to people. Just the opposite, I'll be even farther away from people ,chasing fish &
Hanging out in a remote area.

It's not the outdoors we have to fear it's contaminated humans we need to keep an ion

There are 108 known cases in the state.
And zero in the County I'm in.


----------



## Western1

Enjoy!


----------



## Hydromaster

Western1 said:


> Enjoy!


I'll do my best to keep social distancing on the river. if I see someone within a half mile I'll move a half mile.

Yeah a weather thread, hopefully the weather will be good.l And the rivers are still running low.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> This makes no sense. Especially with all the rain we have had here.


I'd imagine it's a blanket policy to prevent fires right now. Detroit has 400 police and 40+fire fighters quarantined right now.
I agree about the rain.


----------



## magnatrac

I finished a week of working like a criminal lol. During the winter I still work with a guy doing wood floors . Just me and him been doing it since highschool ,24 years this month! I like that it keeps me busy when there's no snow like this year...... Anyway we started a job end of last week that kicked the customers out of their home. The furor Gretchen sent her order halfway through the job. With no clue how long this crap will drag out we decided to keep working to get them back in their home. I know the customers deemed it necessary for us to finish. There are guys all over working just doing it low key. We are done now, not worth the Hassel. A guy did get written doing floors in the Plymouth/Canton area on Wednesday. That was probably a city ordinance guy because the cops don't have the time or care to deal with it...


----------



## Turf Z

neighbor is out burning a 5yd pile of leaves right now LOL


----------



## Defcon 5

Hydromaster said:


> I'll do my best to keep social distancing on the river. if I see someone within a half mile I'll move a half mile.
> 
> Yeah a weather thread, hopefully the weather will be good.l And the rivers are still running low.


I'm sure people don't have a problem "social distancing" from you...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure people don't have a problem "social distancing" from you...


Hydro is fun to hang oot with.... you must be thinking of Mark...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> neighbor is out burning a 5yd pile of leaves right now LOL


You moved?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Hydro is fun to hang oot with.... you must be thinking of Mark...


Or looking in a mirror.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Hydro is fun to hang oot with.... you must be thinking of Mark...


I had a chance to talk to him, he seems like a pretty cool guy. Buy him a tall one and send me the bill. A beer that is, can't afford anything else.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I had a chance to talk to him, he seems like a pretty cool guy. Buy him a tall one and send me the bill. A beer that is, can't afford anything else.


Reading how your customers like to pay you it's on me or you can join us in September of Oktoberfest in Red Lodge and I'll by you a couple along with a Braut.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> I had a chance to talk to him, he seems like a pretty cool guy. Buy him a tall one and send me the bill. A beer that is, can't afford anything else.


 I/O you a couple.

But I have concerns about the hiniken...


----------



## Hydromaster

:waving:


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Reading how your customers like to pay you it's on me or you can join us in September of Oktoberfest in Red Lodge and I'll by you a couple along with a Braut.


Things are a little bleak here with all that is going on, gross sales this week, $95.00. if I come out it will be way of my thumb..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Things are a little bleak here with all that is going on, gross sales this week, $95.00. if I come out it will be way of my thumb..


Hey you're $95 ahead of me!


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey you're $95 ahead of me!


No I'm not, he charged it.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Things are a little bleak here with all that is going on, gross sales this week, $95.00. if I come out it will be way of my thumb..


My uncle in Medicine Bow has a cab over Freightshaker he uses to haul water with that needs some attention and wardens grandpa has a old DOT Kornbinder that needs brake work. So there is work to help pay for the trip....


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I/O you a couple.
> 
> But I have concerns about the hiniken...


He can drink the Czechmate, Helio, Glacier or Oktoberfest Lager.... but would advise to leave the oranges at home...


----------



## Luther

The big bad belligerent behemoth Brightview is putting their greed in front of safety and lives of their workers. Totally disregarding the executive order that’s in place. They had crews out working today doing cleanups. Two of their crews locally here were ticketed.


----------



## BUFF

Snow Globing


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> The big bad belligerent behemoth Brightview is putting their greed in front of safety and lives of their workers. Totally disregarding the executive order that's in place. They had crews out working today doing cleanups. Two of their crews locally here were ticketed.


Saw a couple crews oot today from local ootfits.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> The big bad belligerent behemoth Brightview is putting their greed in front of safety and lives of their workers. Totally disregarding the executive order that's in place. They had crews out working today doing cleanups. Two of their crews locally here were ticketed.


----------



## Luther

Easy call for the COO. Actually for most. Do you book face AJ? I don’t. Pull a picture or two of said COO smoking a fat stogie with a bourbon in his other hand, laying in his bubble bath with his toes out of the water. It’s pretty funny


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Easy call for the COO. Actually for most. Do you book face AJ? I don't. Pull a picture or two of said COO smoking a fat stogie with a bourbon in his other hand, laying in his bubble bath with his toes out of the water. It's pretty funny


The extent of my BookFace is marketplace... It was on LinkedIn...


----------



## magnatrac

"stay safe " the dumbest thing. I'm seriously tired of hearing it. It's not like we are in a war zone when we step outside. If you don't lick a shopping cart , you're probably gonna be fine. Sorry I just notice people are like parrots and repeat things with no thought....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Snow Globing


Naw....


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Naw....


Ja


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Easy call for the COO. Actually for most. Do you book face AJ? I don't. Pull a picture or two of said COO smoking a fat stogie with a bourbon in his other hand, laying in his bubble bath with his toes out of the water. It's pretty funny


Bourbon boy?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> My uncle in Medicine Bow has a cab over Freightshaker he uses to haul water with that needs some attention and wardens grandpa has a old DOT Kornbinder that needs brake work. So there is work to help pay for the trip....





BUFF said:


> My uncle in Medicine Bow has a cab over Freightshaker he uses to haul water with that needs some attention and wardens grandpa has a old DOT Kornbinder that needs brake work. So there is work to help pay for the trip....





BUFF said:


> My uncle in Medicine Bow has a cab over Freightshaker he uses to haul water with that needs some attention and wardens grandpa has a old DOT Kornbinder that needs brake work. So there is work to help pay for the trip....


So that's about three hours work, what do we do in the afternoon?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> So that's about three hours work, what do we do in the afternoon?


Shoot sod puppy's, have a few latte's and cook a steak on an open fire.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It is most certainly raining


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> It is most certainly raining


It's Saturday, it has to.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be a busy evening


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bourbon boy?


Yes


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Could be a busy evening
> 
> View attachment 202393
> 
> 
> View attachment 202395


2" hell is never fun, nether are twister.... must be a lot of sinners in that area...…


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 2" hell is never fun, nether are twister.... must be a lot of sinners in that area...…


Or trailer parks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> The extent of my BookFace is marketplace... It was on LinkedIn...


Tell him about the Snowplow mafia!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Take cover @Philbilly2 @1olddogtwo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hit more weather in the early afternoon driving back and forth to Indy, 

Nothing yet here at home, may have to head south tomorrow to Jonesboro Arkansas.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take cover @Philbilly2 @1olddogtwo


What do you have against @plow4latex?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take cover @Philbilly2 @1olddogtwo


Either I slept threw it, or it missed us...

Although I am missing a couple of my patio chairs again...

Guess I better go figure out which fence line they are in this am.


----------



## Turf Z

That weekend rain sure greened up some of these lawns...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> That weekend rain sure greened up some of these lawns...


Saw on the tube this morning that its not the rain alone that greens it up but the lightning helps. It somehow converts the nitrogen in the air to a fertilizer and the rain brings it to the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That weekend rain sure greened up some of these lawns...


I was trying to ignore that since our idiot in chief thinks we're nonessential.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Saw on the tube this morning that its not the rain alone that greens it up but the lightning helps. It somehow converts the nitrogen in the air to a fertilizer and the rain brings it to the ground.


Acid rain?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was trying to ignore that since our idiot in chief thinks we're nonessential.


I know some of our peeps are wanting to try to hold off till the last week of April they are saying... Better break out the bush hog...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Acid rain?


Maybe that's why grass is slickery when it rains...sulfur lubricant.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was trying to ignore that since our idiot in chief thinks we're nonessential.


Once she's cutting her own grass in 3 weeks she'll change her mind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Once she's cutting her own grass in 3 weeks she'll change her mind.


She's getting booted from office???


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was trying to ignore that since our idiot in chief thinks we're nonessential.


Some of us have been trying to get you to understand that for years...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Some of us have been trying to get you to understand that for years...........


Understand what?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understand what?


YES!


----------



## Turf Z

Yes.


----------



## Landgreen

According to MGIA we might be going back to work sooner than thought. Tristin Cole sent a letter to Gretchen which may have helped move things along for landscape and construction industry.

*Construction, landscaping could function while adhering to social distancing*
State Rep. Triston Cole today called on the governor to allow some "non-essential" businesses to resume operations, if social distancing recommendations can be followed.

Cole, of Mancelona, sent a letter to Gov. Gretchen Whitmer pointing out that her stay-at-home order has been unnecessarily restrictive on many small businesses, particularly construction and landscape operations.

"I certainly understand where our governor is coming from. Public safety must always be the main priority," Cole said. "However, keeping people employed and businesses operating must also be a priority. Many entities operate with just one, two or three people in any location at any given time. Single-family new construction projects, remodels, pole barn/garages, landscaping, dock work, lawn maintenance, delivery of materials, and several other jobs can be completed with very limited social interaction and without jeopardizing public safety."

In the letter, Cole suggested the governor could enact certain guidelines and restrictions that allow business to be conducted while still adhering to health and safety guidelines. For example, he suggested limiting crew sizes or allowing crews to stagger throughout a 24-hour timeline.

"When circumstances allow, small job providers should be allowed to continue their work," Cole said. "Better defining what work activities can continue under the limited and modified circumstances will help take the financial and emotional strain off many families."


----------



## Turf Z

Unlikely she’ll change her mind. He does have a valid point though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Unlikely she'll change her mind. He does have a valid point though.


In order for her to change her mind means she has one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> According to MGIA we might be going back to work sooner than thought. Tristin Cole sent a letter to Gretchen which may have helped move things along for landscape and construction industry.
> 
> *Construction, landscaping could function while adhering to social distancing*
> State Rep. Triston Cole today called on the governor to allow some "non-essential" businesses to resume operations, if social distancing recommendations can be followed.
> 
> Cole, of Mancelona, sent a letter to Gov. Gretchen Whitmer pointing out that her stay-at-home order has been unnecessarily restrictive on many small businesses, particularly construction and landscape operations.
> 
> "I certainly understand where our governor is coming from. Public safety must always be the main priority," Cole said. "However, keeping people employed and businesses operating must also be a priority. Many entities operate with just one, two or three people in any location at any given time. Single-family new construction projects, remodels, pole barn/garages, landscaping, dock work, lawn maintenance, delivery of materials, and several other jobs can be completed with very limited social interaction and without jeopardizing public safety."
> 
> In the letter, Cole suggested the governor could enact certain guidelines and restrictions that allow business to be conducted while still adhering to health and safety guidelines. For example, he suggested limiting crew sizes or allowing crews to stagger throughout a 24-hour timeline.
> 
> "When circumstances allow, small job providers should be allowed to continue their work," Cole said. "Better defining what work activities can continue under the limited and modified circumstances will help take the financial and emotional strain off many families."


That would be great.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> In order for her to change her mind means she has one.


you when it all started right???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> In order for her to change her mind means she has one.


so mulch anger....


----------



## BUFF

Probably a good idea to spread Pre-Em in the next day or so.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow'en


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Probably a good idea to spread Pre-Em in the next day or so.
> View attachment 202489


Who? They can't...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> you when it all started right???


Do you have any idea how many times that has run through my mind the last week? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who? They can't...


Yard Monkey's aren't shut down.

https://www.9news.com/article/news/...-text/73-54b6a01e-8465-4ef2-be16-92ddbe8be3c8


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Yard Monkey's aren't shut down.
> 
> https://www.9news.com/article/news/...-text/73-54b6a01e-8465-4ef2-be16-92ddbe8be3c8
> View attachment 202495


I read an article about residential contractors in California. 
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...fusion-of-stay-at-home-regulations-2020-03-27


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> According to MGIA we might be going back to work sooner than thought. Tristin Cole sent a letter to Gretchen which may have helped move things along for landscape and construction industry.
> 
> *Construction, landscaping could function while adhering to social distancing*
> State Rep. Triston Cole today called on the governor to allow some "non-essential" businesses to resume operations, if social distancing recommendations can be followed.
> 
> Cole, of Mancelona, sent a letter to Gov. Gretchen Whitmer pointing out that her stay-at-home order has been unnecessarily restrictive on many small businesses, particularly construction and landscape operations.
> 
> "I certainly understand where our governor is coming from. Public safety must always be the main priority," Cole said. "However, keeping people employed and businesses operating must also be a priority. Many entities operate with just one, two or three people in any location at any given time. Single-family new construction projects, remodels, pole barn/garages, landscaping, dock work, lawn maintenance, delivery of materials, and several other jobs can be completed with very limited social interaction and without jeopardizing public safety."
> 
> In the letter, Cole suggested the governor could enact certain guidelines and restrictions that allow business to be conducted while still adhering to health and safety guidelines. For example, he suggested limiting crew sizes or allowing crews to stagger throughout a 24-hour timeline.
> 
> "When circumstances allow, small job providers should be allowed to continue their work," Cole said. "Better defining what work activities can continue under the limited and modified circumstances will help take the financial and emotional strain off many families."


*As of today, we received word from the Governor's office that they are aware of the updated CISA document, however, they have no plans to update the Shelter-in-Place Order at this time. In spite of this, we will continue communicating with our legislators.

We are grateful for the support of our members, our lobbyist Scott Faustyn, Karoub Associates and our attorneys James C. Zellen and James B. Zellen for their continued guidance and efforts. And a special thank you to our Legislative Committee Co-Chairs, Steve Martinko and Steve Russell. *


----------



## Turf Z

Boo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Boo


The CFO checked oot her BookFace page...apparently there's a lot of brain dead idiots in Michigan that still think she's the bestest.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I read an article about residential contractors in California.
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...fusion-of-stay-at-home-regulations-2020-03-27


All the guys I know in the Building Trades are working


----------



## BUFF

Turf Z said:


> Boo


who


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO checked oot her BookFace page...apparently there's a lot of brain dead idiots in Michigan that still think she's the bestest.


If it's on the Tweater, Instathingy, dot com, etc... it has to be true


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> who


Yes.



BUFF said:


> If it's on the Tweater, Instathingy, dot com, etc... it has to be true


Daily Mail?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> All the guys I know in the Building Trades are working


Both of them..?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO checked oot her BookFace page...apparently there's a lot of brain dead idiots in Michigan that still think she's the bestest.


Not in Lapeertucky


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> *As of today, we received word from the Governor's office that they are aware of the updated CISA document, however, they have no plans to update the Shelter-in-Place Order at this time. In spite of this, we will continue communicating with our legislators.
> 
> We are grateful for the support of our members, our lobbyist Scott Faustyn, Karoub Associates and our attorneys James C. Zellen and James B. Zellen for their continued guidance and efforts. And a special thank you to our Legislative Committee Co-Chairs, Steve Martinko and Steve Russell. *


Not surprised


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Daily Mail?


That falls under the dot com


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Both of them..?


A few more.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunny day - week here for us .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Sunny day - week here for us .


----------



## SHAWZER

Now we know what you wash stuff down with .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not my cup of tea..


----------



## Philbilly2

Mr.Markus said:


> Not my cup of tea..


try it with a lime, instead of a scone...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Philbilly2 said:


> try it with a lime, instead of a scone...


Scones! That's why they were looking at me funny when I asked for a tea with a miniature umbrella. It's called a scone. Feeling more cultured already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

4 years ago today...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It twas 28° this morning...


----------



## BUFF

Frizzle changing to snow later today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4 years ago today...
> 
> View attachment 202544


So 9.58 cm .... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> So 9.58 cm .... ?


SKW


----------



## Turf Z

I’d take a plowing event at this point


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW


Don't want you to lose your cross - border math skills ...


----------



## Landgreen

Turf Z said:


> I'd take a plowing event at this point


Or at least some cold rainy days so don't feel bad about not being able to work.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunning out,


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 202705
> 
> Sunning out,


Phile foto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Phile foto


X2


----------



## BUFF

Hit 71*, full sun and a 5-10mph breeze...if there wasn't a breeze it would have been hot.


----------



## Landgreen

I don't need to check the forecast anymore. I keep sleeping in a little longer each day. Played badminton with the kids and a sheetload of cards. Is this what retirement feels like?


----------



## magnatrac

Just keep finding yourself......, Your governor wants you to play cards until June!!!


Meanwhile the buses are running and block parties continue along with tailgating at the liquor store..... It's an episode of Wayne county life!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Just keep finding yourself......, Your governor wants you to play cards until June!!!
> 
> Meanwhile the buses are running and block parties continue along with tailgating at the liquor store..... It's an episode of Wayne county life!!!


Don't forget the lottery sales.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Is this what retirement feels like?


No in my mind , it's play time.


----------



## magnatrac

Sadly I live 4 miles into Oakland county. My twp. Is 40%state land and everybody has acreage. In 3minutes I can be in Genesee county and 3.25 to "the lapeertucky" lol . One of my brothers is 200' into that county! If you look at a map everything ends with the busses.....


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Sadly I live 4 miles into Oakland county. My twp. Is 40%state land and everybody has acreage. In 3minutes I can be in Genesee county and 3.25 to "the lapeertucky" lol . One of my brothers is 200' into that county! If you look at a map everything ends with the busses.....
> View attachment 202714


Not trying to be a wanker.... what does this mean?
Mass transit is not helping things? If so I agree, all forms of mass transit and air travel should be stopped.


----------



## magnatrac

Sorry if I had a map of the metro Detroit area by zip codes you can see how it all fans out. This mess came on through the airport ( one of several with direct flights from china) and fans out from there. The county I mentioned (Wayne) to the south is where that airport is located. It is conveniently the same county Detroit is in. Our governor all but said the virus had "mutated" and is being really hard on the African American community today in her press conference. It's been all over the news about block parties and liquor store parking lot parties in Detroit since the lock down. With that hot mess they are still running all the busses. 

Now the funny thing is the numbers game. They list Detroit and Wayne county separate (apparently Detroit wants it's own health department) yet they are in the same county. Half of all of the states cases are there. I know I'm probably a *ick for pointing out the obvious but I'm not throwing huge parties etc. I don't ever go to the movies, I just want to go back to work....


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Sorry if I had a map of the metro Detroit area by zip codes you can see how it all fans out. This mess came on through the airport ( one of several with direct flights from china) and fans out from there. The county I mentioned (Wayne) to the south is where that airport is located. It is conveniently the same county Detroit is in. Our governor all but said the virus had "mutated" and is being really hard on the African American community today in her press conference. It's been all over the news about block parties and liquor store parking lot parties in Detroit since the lock down. With that hot mess they are still running all the busses.
> 
> Now the funny thing is the numbers game. They list Detroit and Wayne county separate (apparently Detroit wants it's own health department) yet they are in the same county. Half of all of the states cases are there. I know I'm probably a *ick for pointing out the obvious but I'm not throwing huge parties etc. I don't ever go to the movies, I just want to go back to work....


Ok.. I think I'm piecing it together, in Colo there's five countys that are pretty big (population and in size) and the infective are in the largest city's which have a high Latino population. Not to be racist in any way but Latinos are very sociable and more so within their "inner circle" . I would think demographics play into the "hot spots" along with the population density.
I'm aboot 60miles from Denver/surrounding hot spots and aboot 35miles from Greely, the other hot spot is El Paso county/ Pueblo which is 150 miles away.
There's a lot of people that commute to my area from Greely and the Denver area which is an issue IMM. IMO any hot spot areas should by locked in and all forms of mass transit shut down along with bus, rail and air travel to limit the spread.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Sorry if I had a map of the metro Detroit area by zip codes you can see how it all fans out. This mess came on through the airport ( one of several with direct flights from china) and fans out from there. The county I mentioned (Wayne) to the south is where that airport is located. It is conveniently the same county Detroit is in. Our governor all but said the virus had "mutated" and is being really hard on the African American community today in her press conference. It's been all over the news about block parties and liquor store parking lot parties in Detroit since the lock down. With that hot mess they are still running all the busses.
> 
> Now the funny thing is the numbers game. They list Detroit and Wayne county separate (apparently Detroit wants it's own health department) yet they are in the same county. Half of all of the states cases are there. I know I'm probably a *ick for pointing out the obvious but I'm not throwing huge parties etc. I don't ever go to the movies, I just want to go back to work....


I have one thing to add to this. The Detroit bus drivers were fearful of all the riders loading at the front door near the driver and that's where the money goes in the can so they implemented the back door no fair plan. The riders load in the back door and don't have to pay. Great idea? NO all that did was allow these idiots to joy ride the buses all over town without having to pay. You have 2 choices sit at home and do nothing with your lazy butt or go joy ride the bus all over town, visit your friends all for free.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

One bus driver has died from covid 19. Stay home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So let me get this straight. Detroiters are riding for free around city, throwing block parties and parking lot parties thereby contributing to the spread of corona but the rest of the state has to suffer? 

Give Detoilet to Ohio. NOW


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Give Detoilet to Ohio. NOW


 I suddenly feel in good company... :laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So let me get this straight. Detroiters are riding for free around city, throwing block parties and parking lot parties thereby contributing to the spread of corona but the rest of the state has to suffer?
> 
> Give Detoilet to Ohio. NOW


I would even give them a bonus and throw in Flint.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So let me get this straight. Detroiters are riding for free around city, throwing block parties and parking lot parties thereby contributing to the spread of corona but the rest of the state has to suffer?


Yes...


----------



## BUFF

Snow forecasted for Easter weekend


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Snow forecasted for Easter weekend


Wear?


----------



## WMHLC

I think a huge snowstorm would be awesome right now. Bring it on, I would probably be willing to shovel all the drives by hand to just to get me out of the house. I'm starting to go crazy being locked up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> I think a huge snowstorm would be awesome right now. Bring it on, I would probably be willing to shovel all the drives by hand to just to get me out of the house. I'm starting to go crazy being locked up


Lmao


----------



## Ajlawn1

WMHLC said:


> I think a huge snowstorm would be awesome right now. Bring it on, I would probably be willing to shovel all the drives by hand to just to get me out of the house. I'm starting to go crazy being locked up


I will say it has been nice came out today and slung some pre-emergent nice change of pace after sitting home...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks like someone might have shared their crayons...


----------



## Turf Z

would love to hop on a spreader about now.
Especially after looking at some of the lawns this morning...


----------



## Landgreen

WMHLC said:


> I think a huge snowstorm would be awesome right now. Bring it on, I would probably be willing to shovel all the drives by hand to just to get me out of the house. I'm starting to go crazy being locked up


I have nearly all our equipment cleaned up and ready for storage. I could care less if we had to pull it all back out and plow. I big snow right now would be perfect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like someone might have shared their crayons...
> 
> View attachment 202726


Huh?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> would love to hop on a spreader about now.
> Especially after looking at some of the lawns this morning...


Had to place my order behind the orange tape today...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh?


Huh what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh what?


Yes


----------



## Turf Z

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to place my order behind the orange tape today...
> 
> View attachment 202728


Hah, our parts dealer is doing the same thing I found out this morning. Have to call first and call again when you arrive.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wear?


Hear....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to place my order behind the orange tape today...
> 
> View attachment 202728


AJ, do you guys do irrigation as well as lawn care?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Yes what?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> AJ, do you guys do irrigation as well as lawn care?


Yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes what?


What what?


----------



## Landgreen

Some positive news for Meatchickens.

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...sk-force-how-get-people-back-work/2962522001/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Some positive news for Meatchickens.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...sk-force-how-get-people-back-work/2962522001/


Heard we're getting a special task farce assembled too... Not sure if that good or bad...


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Some positive news for Meatchickens.
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...sk-force-how-get-people-back-work/2962522001/


Our Gubner pushed oot the stay at home order from 4/11 to 4/26 yesterday. Unlike several other states the trades are working along with yard monkeys / maintenance too. I don't get to town mulch and don't know if garden centers are open.
My girls boy toy is an electrician and he's working new construction and when he's going into a home or bizznezz that's occupied for service calls he's wearing a mask which has been once aboot a week ago. Got a few friends in the trades and they're only working on new stuff and following the CDC guidelines.


----------



## EWSplow

A little something rolled through a little north of the south side of Milwaukee. Didn't last long and we got a couple drops and some wind. Sent it on its way to meatchicken.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> A little something rolled through a little north of the south side of Milwaukee. Didn't last long and we got a couple drops and some wind. Sent it on its way to meatchicken.


I little cool down wouldn't be bad, thought I was going to have to fire up the A/C... I think we hit 77.


----------



## BUFF

Warm here too, looking forward to a cool down the next couple days


----------



## BossPlow2010

Suppose to get some sprinklies tonight?

@Mark  How's the weather over dare?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thunderinging and lightninginging


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thunderinging and lightninginging


So ewe and Remi hiding under the bed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So ewe and Remi hiding under the bed?


We're in the bunker...duh


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I little cool down wouldn't be bad, thought I was going to have to fire up the A/C... I think we hit 77.


We got the cold front now. It was well into the 70s today. Lots of people out, which was nice to see, especially the ones in yoga pants, or shorts and tank tops.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> A little something rolled through a little north of the south side of Milwaukee. Didn't last long and we got a couple drops and some wind. Sent it on its way to meatchicken.


It hit here about 15 minutes ago. Started of with little bursts of wind and some flashes of lightening then all hell broke loose with wind and moth ball or larger size hail. It looked like it snowed.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It hit here about 15 minutes ago. Started of with little bursts of wind and some flashes of lightening then all hell broke loose with wind and moth ball or larger size hail. It looked like it snowed.


The old lady said there was some good sized hail on the north side of Milwaukee, according to bookface.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It hit here about 15 minutes ago. Started of with little bursts of wind and some flashes of lightening then all hell broke loose with wind and moth ball or larger size hail. It looked like it snowed.


Those are some pretty colors up there... Maybe some lilacs and magenta's...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Those are some pretty colors up there... Maybe some lilacs and magenta's...


I did my best with crayons I had but mom never did buy me that super large box.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just took this pic at 9:00, storms been gone for about 30 minutes. I just come out of the bunker.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I did my best with crayons I had but mom never did buy me that super large box.


Probably cuz you ate the fruit kolored ones


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Probably cuz you ate the fruit kolored ones


I wanted to colour the commode.


----------



## Turf Z

Did they lift some stay order I don't know about?

Seeing more and more spreader lines in lawns, even in the middle of town


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Did they lift some stay order I don't know about?
> 
> Seeing more and more spreader lines in lawns, even in the middle of town


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to place my order behind the orange tape today...
> 
> View attachment 202728


Lmao that is how our supply houses are too.

Signs say that you have to call your order in from the parking lot, then they will bring it out to you.

I backed up to the overhead to pick up a water heater and the guy opened the garage door and said there it is and pointed at it...

no, no, no... I can read... sign says you bring it out to me.

Guy flipped me off and told me to get my damn heater and get back to work. :laugh:


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> Guy flipped me off and told me to get my damn heater and get back to work. :laugh:


Is he still employeed?


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Is he still employeed?


Bet his name was Mark.....


----------



## Philbilly2

m_ice said:


> Is he still employeed?


yeah... he is a good dude. We joke alot


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh the g word...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ganga?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Gusts
Gale warning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who is Gail and why do I need to be warned about her?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is Gail and why do I need to be warned about her?


She was my 8th grade teacher.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> She was my 8th grade teacher.


Nevermind.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 202783


Same activity should be starting up for the high country roads that get closed here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was just snowing here.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was just snowing here.


WoW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was just snowing here.


Here\hear two\2\to\too...now the sun is out..and so are the guns.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was just snowing here.


Ditto. Cold and windy and it looks like more snow clouds west of us.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here\hear two\2\to\too...now the sun is out..and so are the guns.


Deuce.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Deuce.


Took care of that this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Ditto. Cold and windy and it looks like more snow clouds west of us.


Where?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 202798


Wizzconsin?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow, snowing and the sun's out... I haven't even had any Fireball either...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow, snowing and the sun's out... I haven't even had any Fireball either...


There's going to be a shortage of Fireball in Meatchicken...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's going to be a shortage of Fireball in Meatchicken...


Till June 1st?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's going to be a shortage of Fireball in Meatchicken...


Heading the the store now


----------



## SHAWZER

Your choice of whiskey mixed with a little Canadian tree sauce .......


----------



## Turf Z

Weather related chat; it is a snowstorm here currently


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Weather related chat; it is a snowstorm here currently


Just drove through a grapple squall.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh hell no....


----------



## Turf Z

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh hell no....
> 
> View attachment 202802


"Essential"


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh hell no....
> 
> View attachment 202802


Who's truck are you driving? 
Doesn't look like your dash...


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Who's truck are you driving?
> Doesn't look like your dash...


Just got it back from the shop, give me a day...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh hell no....
> 
> View attachment 202802


Some one is trying to tell you something.


----------



## extremepusher

Question is are we essential for mon night?


----------



## EWSplow

extremepusher said:


> Question is are we essential for mon night?


Alternating grauple and snow bursts all day today and now possible accumulation Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Question is are we essential for mon night?


Not going to happen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not going to happen.


It's possible.


----------



## magnatrac

So I can buy booze and weed, where do I get a 1/2 yard of slag to finish re laying my pavers (yes I'm that bored) !!! I thought I had it all figured out ,I'd buy it by the bag like a home owner.... Apparently the furor was not cool with that...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> So I can buy booze and weed, where do I get a 1/2 yard of slag to finish re laying my pavers (yes I'm that bored) !!! I thought I had it all figured out ,I'd buy it by the bag like a home owner.... Apparently the furor was not cool with that...
> View attachment 202824


I had 12 yards of 21aa gravel scheduled to deliver earlier this week but had to call and tell him I couldn't, he said no way I have 2,000. dollars worth of pavers coming from Menards. I wonder if his non essential pavers are still going to be delivered.


----------



## Landgreen

Anyone know if snow removal is essential? Residential?


----------



## magnatrac

It's funny how we can't go to stores because it's not safe for the public and fair to the employees, yet my email box is full from countless stores saying " we are here, come on over and get what you need" ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Anyone know if snow removal is essential? Residential?
> 
> View attachment 202828


That's a big ole negatory rubber ducky.

Everyone is supposed to be home. There are no essential businesses so there is no reason to plow.

I would LOVE to tell the 2 hospitals we service that. Let them take it up with Whitless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> It's funny how we can't go to stores because it's not safe for the public and fair to the employees, yet my email box is full from countless stores saying " we are here, come on over and get what you need" ......


You really aren't going to go getting all common sensey now are you?

You must obey die Fuhrer's orders, you are not allowed to question die Fuhrer's orders.

I honestly believe she has no idea what a huge pile of poo she stepped in yesterday. She is so out of touch with reality that she thinks she knows what is best for everyone. Can you imagine what the majority of her subjects of the northern half of the LP and all of the UP are thinking right now?

Not to mention at least half of the southern half of the LP?


----------



## the Suburbanite

Mark Oomkes said:


> You really aren't going to go getting all common sensey now are you?
> 
> You must obey die Fuhrer's orders, you are not allowed to question die Fuhrer's orders.
> 
> I honestly believe she has no idea what a huge pile of poo she stepped in yesterday. She is so out of touch with reality that she thinks she knows what is best for everyone. Can you imagine what the majority of her subjects of the northern half of the LP and all of the UP are thinking right now?
> 
> Not to mention at least half of the southern half of the LP?


You don't have to imagine:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a big ole negatory rubber ducky.
> 
> Everyone is supposed to be home. There are no essential businesses so there is no reason to plow.
> 
> I would LOVE to tell the 2 hospitals we service that. Let them take it up with Whitless.


What if some of your customers are nurses.


----------



## Hydromaster

WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 6 to 12 inches. Locally higher amounts possible.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a big ole negatory rubber ducky.
> 
> Everyone is supposed to be home. There are no essential businesses so there is no reason to plow.
> 
> I would LOVE to tell the 2 hospitals we service that. Let them take it up with Whitless.


But, you keep telling us plowing is a emergency/ essential service?

I Guess it isn't,

Or just the city, county or state qualify .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> What if some of your customers are nurses.


You'll have to ask the die Fuhrer...I'm just a low income white folk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> But, you keep telling us plowing is a emergency/ essential service?
> 
> I Guess it isn't,
> 
> Or just the city, county or state qualify .


I'm relaying what die Fuhrer is telling us.

I am low income and not allowed to have God given rights that the Constitution guarantees me the government won't infringe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know it has no legal standing...but it can't hurt.

https://www.change.org/p/the-people...-whitmer-dc6337e0-dcc4-4d6a-b717-27b8915b3a77


----------



## Mark Oomkes

the Suburbanite said:


> You don't have to imagine:
> View attachment 202831


That's awesome.

My dad went in for his lung surgery...surgeon shook his hand. lol

Sister is waiting, said no one is there.

This entire thing is an absolute crock.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll have to ask the die Fuhrer...I'm just a low income white folk.


You think that comment raised a few eyebrows.


----------



## Mike_PS

I guess we can finally put this thread to rest? you already have plenty of off topic threads and now they've all turned into, pretty much, the same thing. yes, I understand it is the off topic forum, however, there is little to no discussion, about the weather lately


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> My dad went in for his lung surgery...surgeon shook his hand. lol
> 
> Sister is waiting, said no one is there.
> 
> This entire thing is an absolute crock.


Our whole state is shut down because of detoilet.


----------



## Hydromaster

Then weather 2.1


----------



## Mike_PS

Hydromaster said:


> Cooled off 2


yeah, I know, but hasn't been the focal point of the discussion


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh hell no....
> 
> View attachment 202802


This was a waste the expected weather never came in I guess...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Starting one up for those outside of SE Michigan.
> 
> Anyone is welcome, even if you are from SE Michigan.
> 
> No clique's allowed, however, I am an equal opportunity offender.
> 
> Weather, networking, whatever, it doesn't really matter to me, but we should try to keep it kind of weather related so as to appease the powers that be.
> 
> PS You can even be from Kannada and post here.


Kool


----------



## Mark Oomkes

34°, clear and sunny. A bit brisk for jorts, but what do I know.

PS Wimp chill of 26°.


----------



## DeVries

Speaking of weather the grass needs to be cut but.......


----------



## extremepusher

Mark, Hope everything goes well with your dad surgery. Thoughts and prays for him and your family. Miss seeing him walking by the house to church..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Mark, Hope everything goes well with your dad surgery. Thoughts and prays for him and your family. Miss seeing him walking by the house to church..


Thanks J.

Surgery went well, 4-5 days in the hospital.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And BTW...it's snowing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> And BTW...it's snowing.


That's great, to bad you ain't allowed to leave the compound.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> And BTW...it's snowing.


It's getting ready.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Shows it's raining... Must be dry air.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stealth rain...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shows it's raining... Must be dry air.


It's trying to wash off those lines in road.


----------



## BUFF

Got a pretty good weather system moving in tonight, snow for the next couple days then a day of ok weather then back to snow.
Was mid 60's today and aerated my yard along with my elderly neighbors yards and spread fert for them today too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The U.P. is supposed to get a good storm Sunday night to Tuesday morning, 10 to 20 inches and some strong wind to go with it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow'en in town


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> The U.P. is supposed to get a good storm Sunday night to Tuesday morning, 10 to 20 inches and some strong wind to go with it.


Did you see this?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you see this?
> View attachment 202907


12,000 people going? I hate traffic.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Snow'en in town
> View attachment 202906


Yes it is!!!!


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks J.
> 
> Surgery went well, 4-5 days in the hospital.


Good to Hear..


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Snow'en in town
> View attachment 202906


Another "hopping" Saturday night in RL eh...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Another "hopping" Saturday night in RL eh...


Yea,it's still strange to see town empty on a saterday night.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> 12,000 people going? I hate traffic.


Same, but the weather will be great for it!!!!


----------



## BUFF

Well the NTAC’s got it correct and then some,
17* and aboot 5” of snow. Had to shovel a path to the smoker to get a brisket going supper. 
Think the mutts scared oof the Easter Wrabbit which has snowshoes on....


----------



## Hydromaster

We were a little light on snow fall.









10°, another 1"-3" predicted.


----------



## Turf Z

Send it to me


----------



## Hydromaster

Turf Z said:


> Send it to me


Fed-x, ups or do you no-a-guy?


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> Fed-x, ups or do you no-a-guy?


I'll have the snow from the deck all boxed up.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

When are the Michigan Minutemen going to remove Dictator Whitmer from office????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Masssnowfighter said:


> When are the Michigan Minutemen going to remove Dictator Whitmer from office????


We like to call her Gretchen W hitler


----------



## BUFF

10* and another 4" of fluff overnight with more snow in the forecast for late afternoon / tonight.


----------



## Hydromaster

5° got a skif of snow over night 
P- cloudy


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 56' here, but it's monsoon raining. The wife works at the local Ford dealership. She texted me that it's raining inside the showroom. Guess there gonna need a good roofer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

34* and just a bit blustery here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

36° with a rain/snow mix and a slight breeze. West at 17 gusting to 34.

Probably shouldn't have worn shorts...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> 36° with a rain/snow mix and a slight breeze. West at 17 gusting to 34.
> 
> Probably shouldn't have worn shorts...


Get back inside!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z said:


> Get back inside!!


Being outside will probably get banned today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had to get a pic of the additional flag flying.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had to get a pic of the additional flag flying.
> 
> View attachment 202947


Such a rebel.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Being outside will probably get banned today...


That would be great! Starting to see a bunch of Meatchickin hill rat plates down here at the local Maynards… Don't need you folk infecting the great Hoosier state!


----------



## Hydromaster

Meatchickens like going for a drive.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Meatchickens like going for a drive.


And they all say the same thing...










P.S. Are you snowed in by chance...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> P.S. Are you snowed in by chance...?


Yea,


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had to get a pic of the additional flag flying.
> 
> View attachment 202947


Mark, Bruce ordered Flags at half mast..... lolo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher said:


> Mark, Bruce ordered Flags at half mast..... lolo


Just axe @Hydromaster ...I'm a rebel.

And I just don't care what she says.


----------



## magnatrac

Ok we finally got permission to work on a job here in Michigan. We have a cemetery maintenance contract and even with the word "cemetery" in the executive order we had to try and get permission since we are a landscape company. 

One or 2 of us can work if we keep distance and work safely. That said the sheriff's department said we will be shut down if they get complaints , but they won't ticket us......


----------



## SHAWZER

Windy ..... anyone missing a patio table and 2 chairs ? They are in my back yard .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Windy ..... anyone missing a patio table and 2 chairs ? They are in my back yard .


Years ago had a neighbor to the west of my that had aluminum canoe go tumbling down the road past my place, end up hung up on a fence post all beat up.


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> Windy ..... anyone missing a patio table and 2 chairs ? They are in my back yard .


A little breezy here toooo


----------



## Philbilly2

SHAWZER said:


> Windy ..... anyone missing a patio table and 2 chairs ? They are in my back yard .


Hold on... I will check the fence row when I get home and report back... good chance they are mine... lol


----------



## EWSplow

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/04/snowstorm-nearing-2-feet-in-the-upper-peninsula.html

It ain't over.

Do you suppose plowing is essential in the UP?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/04/snowstorm-nearing-2-feet-in-the-upper-peninsula.html
> 
> It ain't over.
> 
> Do you suppose plowing is essential in the UP?


WOW!!!


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/04/snowstorm-nearing-2-feet-in-the-upper-peninsula.html
> 
> It ain't over.
> 
> Do you suppose plowing is essential in the UP?


Snow total from Saturday and Sunday night was 10.2" according to the NWS from station 1/2mile from me.
Snowing again and more in the forecast for Thursday.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Snow total from Saturday and Sunday night was 10.2" according to the NWS from station 1/2mile from me.
> Snowing again and more in the forecast for Thursday.


WoW


----------



## Philbilly2

Philbilly2 said:


> Hold on... I will check the fence row when I get home and report back... good chance they are mine... lol


Must not have been bad here... re orginized slightly... but still all on th deck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's flurryinginging...probably should have worn pants today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-3 here, I'm wearing my insulated jeans.


----------



## BUFF

9* F suppose to hit 43* F with full sun, snow should cook oof pretty good.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> -3 here, I'm wearing my insulated jeans.


C or F


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have mostly blue sky and cold, saw a few frozen puddles this morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have mostly blue sky and cold, saw a few frozen puddles this morning.


All this downtime and you still haven't fixed that parking lot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> All this downtime and you still haven't fixed that parking lot...


It's not essential.


----------



## Hydromaster

14° 

MDT Tue Apr 14 2020
..WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO MIDNIGHT MDT WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
* WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 4 to 8 inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 14°
> 
> MDT Tue Apr 14 2020
> ..WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO MIDNIGHT MDT WEDNESDAY NIGHT...
> * WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 4 to 8 inches.


You might outta want to break out the insulated jorts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> All this downtime and you still haven't fixed that parking lot...


Been doing some inside work, did some air line drops and run another water line.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> You might outta want to break out the insulated jorts.


Almost broke them out but....
Looks like it might be a while yet.


----------



## Landgreen

Woke up to a dusting on my drive. Probably could have salted a roadway or two but I'm just a low income, unimportant, unessential meatchicken.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So "out of an abundance of caution"  , we asked permission to remove our snow equipment from a couple sites (hospitals). They "suggested" we wait until the "crisis" is over. 

According to Whitler, that might be the middle of June. And I have people and time to do it NOW. Going to be crazy starting May 1. 

Every day, this gets more stupider.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> So "out of an abundance of caution"  , we asked permission to remove our snow equipment from a couple sites (hospitals). They "suggested" we wait until the "crisis" is over.
> 
> According to Whitler, that might be the middle of June. And I have people and time to do it NOW. Going to be crazy starting May 1.
> 
> Every day, this gets more stupider.


Huh? Who is "they"? Hospital or the boys in blue?


----------



## Landgreen

I figure I can take a mower to my "friend" who happens to be a small engine mechanic and not have to worry about getting ticketed. Also driving a tractor across town to put it away for summer.

Here is part of Whitler's stupid order about equipment maintenance

_4. No person or entity shall operate a business or conduct operations that require workers to leave their homes or places of residence except to the extent that those workers are necessary to sustain or protect life or to conduct minimum basic operations.

(b) For purposes of this order, workers who are necessary to conduct minimum basic operations are those whose in-person presence is strictly *necessary to allow the business or operation to maintain the value of inventory and equipment,* care for animals, ensure security, process transactions (including payroll and employee benefits), or facilitate the ability of other workers to work remotely._


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> So "out of an abundance of caution"  , we asked permission to remove our snow equipment from a couple sites (hospitals). They "suggested" we wait until the "crisis" is over.
> 
> According to Whitler, that might be the middle of June. And I have people and time to do it NOW. Going to be crazy starting May 1.
> 
> Every day, this gets more stupider.


Why are you listening to a hospital rep?
And how can they give you permission?
You need to call your governor ho Waite 
I mean King trump for permission.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So "out of an abundance of caution"  , we asked permission to remove our snow equipment from a couple sites (hospitals). They "suggested" we wait until the "crisis" is over.
> 
> According to Whitler, that might be the middle of June. And I have people and time to do it NOW. Going to be crazy starting May 1.
> 
> Every day, this gets more stupider.


And if the equipment happens to be rented, who's footing the bill for the extra months?


----------



## DeVries

EWSplow said:


> And if the equipment happens to be rented, who's footing the bill for the extra months?


Correct, if they are rented show them an invoice and ask that question.

We were asked to remove equipment. At the time I thought it was due to the fact that it takes up space in the parking lot and they were waiting for a flood of sick people. But it seems to be quieter now than it ever has been.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> And if the equipment happens to be rented, who's footing the bill for the extra months?


It's not, but I'm not sure I can make the case that I need to have the snow equipment back to use for summer work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Huh? Who is "they"? Hospital or the boys in blue?


Our contact with the health system.

Heck, Whitler barely got the words out of her rear when we had an email from them stating we were not allowed on the properties for anything but snow and we were to inform them first before beginning any snow related work.

So silly us, we thought we'd axe permission before hauling stuff back. Guess we should have just done it.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our contact with the health system.
> 
> Heck, Whitler barely got the words out of her rear when we had an email from them stating we were not allowed on the properties for anything but snow and we were to inform them first before beginning any snow related work.
> 
> So silly us, we thought we'd axe permission before hauling stuff back. Guess we should have just done it.


Its always easier to ask for forgiveness than beg for permission...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> So silly us, we thought we'd axe permission before hauling stuff back. Guess we should have just done it.


Or just do it anyway. It's not like you have to walk through an operating room to get the key to your loader.


----------



## Hydromaster

No snow , no snow related work?

Yer gunna use it to spread mulch...


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Its always easier to ask for forgiveness than beg for permission...


some days I think that should be the slogan on the side of my trucks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> No snow , no snow related work?
> 
> Yer gunna use it to spread mulch...


The snowblower?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its always easier to ask for forgiveness than beg for permission...


Yeah, I know, they're normally a large customer...assuming they allow us on their properties.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our contact with the health system.
> 
> Heck, Whitler barely got the words out of her rear when we had an email from them stating we were not allowed on the properties for anything but snow and we were to inform them first before beginning any snow related work.
> 
> So silly us, we thought we'd axe permission before hauling stuff back. Guess we should have just done it.


See if you had stuff like me that's leaking hydraulic fluid all over their parking lot they'd keep asking you when are you picking up your equipment...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> The snowblower?


Yes,
Mulch is like dence snow,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Yes,
> Mulch is like dence snow,


SKW...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The snowblower?


Think thats been tries before in Ohighoh…. just need to watchoot for steel banding....


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW...


Skwda...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Skwda...


Holy Macaroni!!!


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's not, but I'm not sure I can make the case that I need to have the snow equipment back to use for summer work.


Nope, but you could make the case that you need to recover it to "Maintain its value" to be consistent with the above quoted guidance, or charge the hospital for said dimunition.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, I know, they're normally a large customer...assuming they allow us on their properties.


Just start a street fight on their lot. They'll want you off you their property soon enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Just start a street fight on their lot. They'll want you off you their property soon enough.


Operator's union in Meatchicken?


----------



## BUFF

Broke a couple temp records this week

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...in-just-24-hours/ar-BB12Ckrb?ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## SHAWZER

I would be more concerned with vandalism or theft leaving equipment in lots . Cloudy , sunny and flurries here .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow! Birdshot?


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! Birdshot?
> 
> View attachment 202992


That is pretty....

Starting to wonder if I might have jumped the gun on starting what I did in the garden....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We picked up our equipment today. Didnt ask anyone, didnt tell anyone and no one said a word. We did see 2 DOT officers that didnt look too busy.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> That is pretty....
> 
> Starting to wonder if I might have jumped the gun on starting what I did in the garden....


I transplant starters at the end of May due to getting snow


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> I transplant starters at the end of May due to getting snow


My flats are still in the shed. We had a couple of 70 plus degree days and I might have thrown in a few rows of seeds hoping it would stay above freezing for some bonus vegibles... i have not gone back to see if they are out of the ground yet or not.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We picked up our equipment today. Didnt ask anyone, didnt tell anyone and no one said a word. We did see 2 DOT officers that didnt look too busy.


I figured you guys in meatchicken would be busy today packing sandwiches ( and fireball) for your trip to Lansing tomorrow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I figured you guys in meatchicken would be busy today packing sandwiches ( and fireball) for your trip to Lansing tomorrow...


I'm bizzy.


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our contact with the health system.
> 
> Heck, Whitler barely got the words out of her rear when we had an email from them stating we were not allowed on the properties for anything but snow and we were to inform them first before beginning any snow related work.
> 
> So silly us, we thought we'd axe permission before hauling stuff back. Guess we should have just done it.


So your telling me, a customer/your governer is telling you that you can't go pick up YOUR equipment...?...and your doing as they say?

I'm not sure if the first part of my question or the 2nd part of my question is stupiderer...?

One thing to be told you can't work on their property, or even go inside to get some tools/etc, but going to pick up equipment, sitting outside...come on. Sounds to me like some people in meatchicken need to get a set of coconuts and push back a little.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> So your telling me, a customer/your governer is telling you that you can't go pick up YOUR equipment...?...and your doing as they say?
> 
> I'm not sure if the first part of my question or the 2nd part of my question is stupiderer...?
> 
> One thing to be told you can't work on their property, or even go inside to get some tools/etc, but going to pick up equipment, sitting outside...come on. Sounds to me like some people in meatchicken need to get a set of coconuts and push back a little.


Well he didn't actually say no. He made it a suggestion.


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well he didn't actually say no. He made it a suggestion.


Then quit asking and go get your ****...use caution, where gloves and masks, do whatever you feel necesssary to be careful & respectful. It appears to me your governor has done things already (and will continue to do it or worse), that are an overreach, to the point the people of Michigan should do something about it now.

The fat piece of feces we have here, isn't far behind her in stupid & dangerous decisions made


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> I transplant starters at the end of May due to getting snow


Same here. May two four weekend is the rule of thumb. Still sometimes get a frost.


----------



## WMHLC

Holy snow, what the heck is this all about, it’s actually starting to stick in the shade


----------



## DeVries

Here 2


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WMHLC said:


> Holy snow, what the heck is this all about, it's actually starting to stick in the shade


Close to an inch by my place. Everything but the pavement.


----------



## snoboss

We had an accurate forecast for once 10 plus inches with wind. Plowed it off and then turned to ice so we got some good salt sales to boot. Even had to pull off snow from a roof at an assisted care facility. Felt good to get out there and make some stimulus cash!Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like they're learning to drive in snow all over again in illernois.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200415-o4xiq7qmfbgnpdpgovw7r22pwy-story.html


----------



## SHAWZER

Do they ever learn ..... ?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Looks like they're learning to drive in snow all over again in illernois.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200415-o4xiq7qmfbgnpdpgovw7r22pwy-story.html


Road looks wet


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's snowing.


----------



## snoboss

EWSplow said:


> Looks like they're learning to drive in snow all over again in illernois.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200415-o4xiq7qmfbgnpdpgovw7r22pwy-story.html


Todays traveling public will use you for traction I always say!:laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Looks like they're learning to drive in snow all over again in illernois.
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200415-o4xiq7qmfbgnpdpgovw7r22pwy-story.html


and any deaths will be coronavirus... :angry:


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> and any deaths will be coronavirus... :angry:


Of course. 
From what I saw, no deaths and only adults injured.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Of course.
> From what I saw, no deaths and only adults injured.


Good thing we are not in Meatchicken... if their governor saw this, she would ban driving... "if your essential you WALK now!" (just not on DNR or Chitcago property)


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Good thing we are not in Meatchicken... if their governor saw this, she would ban driving... "if your essential you WALK now!" (just not on DNR or Chitcago property)


Nahhhh... they could just say they're on their way to Lansing to protest, that's still okay...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nahhhh... they could just say they're on their way to Lansing to protest, that's still okay...


Not if she had her way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Good thing we are not in Meatchicken... if their governor saw this, she would ban driving... "if your essential you WALK now!" (just not on DNR or Chitcago property)


----------



## snoboss

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 203021


Fox News has been hammering gw on her power grab!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, got that one from @LapeerLandscape


----------



## Ajlawn1

Grass is covered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Grass is covered.


You didn't get the memo?

Whitler says it doesn't matter that we can't start because of the snow.

Grass has been covered since 7 last night.


----------



## Hydromaster

Meh.
Ho Look the ceiling dropped to 5000'
Good thing the lawn didn't need to be mowed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cancelled your sandwich package for this month double OO , this bit of snow is no good to me with everything shutdown .


----------



## Hydromaster

Sob


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Meh.
> Ho Look the ceiling dropped to 5000'
> Good thing the lawn didn't need to be mowed.
> 
> View attachment 203030


Good thing...it's non-essential.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing...it's non-essential.


Good thing.


----------



## Philbilly2

grass is back to green again here... snow is gone... 

salt run in the morning... lawn mowing in the afternoon? 

If there is one thing Illineros mother nature is good for is it's the "hold my beer and watch this" attitude in how many seasons we can achieve in 1 day.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Good thing.


Good thing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> grass is back to green again here... snow is gone...
> 
> salt run in the morning... lawn mowing in the afternoon?
> 
> If there is one thing Illineros mother nature is good for is it's the "hold my beer and watch this" attitude in how many seasons we can achieve in 1 day.


Same, everything is back to green... The red alert is over, although now we seem to be getting some sort of lake enhanced precipitation...


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people are freaking out because our ground is white again for the 4th or 5th day in a row . Melts everyday , it is only the middle of April. I like to remind them we have had snow on May 24 before ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A wee bit slickery this morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

You ..... or the roads ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow aboot 9pm last night, had 9" at 5am and snow globing. Heavy moisture filled, cedar and spruce trees in my wind break are droopy. Suppose to snow most the day and wind is suppose to pick up.
Cut tracks on the road most the way to work, got on a 2lane road aboot a mile from work and there was 5 vehicles in the ditch, morons.


----------



## Ajlawn1

3-5" tonight/tomorrow.... Putting back on all spreaders and blades... I see Defcon 1 salting possible in a.m....


----------



## Hydromaster

Ho look,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 203072
> 
> 
> Ho look,


No one likes a bragger...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> No one likes a bragger...


It wasn't a upbeat "ho look"
More of a it can stop now "ho look"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It wasn't a upbeat "ho look"
> More of a it can stop now "ho look"


SKW


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW


You need some fresh air.


----------



## Turf Z

I miss lake effect. (Just for now)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> You need some fresh air.


Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good thing winter was over 2 weeks into January...

https://wgntv.com/weather/winter-we...-the-chicago-area-tonight-and-friday-morning/

Heaviest along and south of I80...into central Illernoiz even...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing winter was over 2 weeks into January...
> 
> https://wgntv.com/weather/winter-we...-the-chicago-area-tonight-and-friday-morning/


All I can say is, she's hot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing winter was over 2 weeks into January...
> 
> https://wgntv.com/weather/winter-we...-the-chicago-area-tonight-and-friday-morning/


Where is that guy that was trying to get rid of left over salt in Chicago


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> All I can say is, she's hot.


Morgan is the only reason to what the news in the morning...


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 46' out here, my phone is telling me, snow in 90 minutes.


----------



## BUFF

Been snowing all day here, might put on the plow to push oof the driveway so it's dry oot quicker


----------



## Ajlawn1

@m_ice let me know if anything sticks or if I can stay in bed tomorrow morn...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> @m_ice let me know if anything sticks or if I can stay in bed tomorrow morn...


Nevermind...


----------



## Hydromaster

Sun came out and burned most of it off
Even with a temp of 27°


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> @m_ice let me know if anything sticks or if I can stay in bed tomorrow morn...


It will probably miss us to the North


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind...


Come on, what was on your mind.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Come on, what was on your mind.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Come on, what was on your mind.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 203096


Full figure, blue dress..... she's destine for the White House...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Full figure, blue dress..... she's destine for the White House...


Oh I think ole uncle Joe has had his hands around her for awhile now...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh I think ole uncle Joe has had his hands around her for awhile now...


And there's a few pieces of evidence on the dot com to prove it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> And there's a few pieces of evidence on the dot com to prove it.


Who's dot com?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who's dot com?


Randall had a good comment...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who's dot com?


The inter thingy


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 203117


Snowing here...in GRAND RAPIDS.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing here...in GRAND RAPIDS.


You mean Oomkesville


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You mean Oomkesville


Jealousy is an ugly colour on you...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jealousy is an ugly colour on you...


I'm not jealous, we have a Crumstown just south of South Bend IN. I think it's where the mother ship landed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Right on the money as usual...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So it's OVER?


----------



## BUFF

End up with 12" from the last storm. It was a brisk 6* and things where a little crunchy this morning. Suppose to hit 50* with full sun today and hi 50's this weekend, should make for a few days of mud.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunning & 18° Nutt’en over night. 

Let mud season begin..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> End up with 12" from the last storm. It was a brisk 6* and things where a little crunchy this morning. Suppose to hit 50* with full sun today and hi 50's this weekend, should make for a few days of mud.


It's been mud season here since August 2018.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sandwich season here , try to keep up ...... Sunning here today


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been mud season here since August 2018.


At least you guys had mud... we had lakes...


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s a rice-patty,
You know for that rice beer...that some of you seem to enjoy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

We have grapple!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> We have grapple!!!
> 
> View attachment 203133


Huh, glad I took that picture never knew there was a Cat key up there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh, glad I took that picture never knew there was a Cat key up there...


There's a shocker....probably buried under a bunch of other crap.


----------



## Philbilly2

Although this planting season is starting off a bit ridiculous as well...


----------



## SHAWZER

Need a Cat key on your dash for luck ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Although this planting season is starting off a bit ridiculous as well...
> 
> View attachment 203137


Isn't winter over?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't winter over?


Back in January I believe...

This must not be snow... I think it must be that foam we get from the ocean... in the middle of Illernois...


----------



## BossPlow2010

About 2-3" of essential on the grass.

That's .0508-.0762 Meters for the Canadian folk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy Toledo!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Old news...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jealousy is an ugly colour on you...


Oomkes green!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Oomkes green is beautiful!!


Agreed


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Agreed


I feel like a Chinese journalist


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy Toledo!!!!


Only thing holy in Ohio is the giant Jesus statue. The first one was struck by lightning :laugh:
But they built a new one


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Only thing holy in Ohio is the giant Jesus statue. The first one was struck by lightning :laugh:
> But they built a new one
> View attachment 203143
> View attachment 203144


Probably wasn't to spec and somebody got whizzed oof aboot et.


----------



## NYH1

Calling for 1 to 4 inches locally and 3 to 6 inches for higher elevations, tonight into tomorrow morning.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> Calling for 1 to 4 inches locally and 3 to 6 inches for higher elevations, tonight into tomorrow morning.
> 
> NYH1.


Want me to tell you how much you're really going to get?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Want me to tell you how much you're really going to get?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Probably wasn't to spec and somebody got whizzed oof aboot et.


The cross was def a bit undersized. No chance he was fitting on that.


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Want me to tell you how much you're really going to get?


None, I put my plow on! 

NYH1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white with snow here this morning at higher elevations .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a snow squall blow through and it's cold, 32 or zero depending on what side of the thermometer you look at.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like it froze here too. 









And, the old lady was just telling me she saw one of the neighbors hang fuchsia plants off their front porch the other day. They are still there after 25* wind chill.


----------



## BUFF

A cool 32* this morning and getting into the mid 60's for a high...
Wearing shorts for the occasion.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Looks like it froze here too.
> View attachment 203233
> 
> 
> And, the old lady was just telling me she saw one of the neighbors hang fuchsia plants off their front porch the other day. They are still there after 25* wind chill.


Wind chill affects plants!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> A cool 32* this morning and getting into the mid 60's for a high...
> Wearing shorts for the occasion.


33° with a 22° wimp chill...shorts may have been a bit optimistic today. Going for a high of 39°.


----------



## SHAWZER

High of -1 c and very windy , shorts not in my vocabulary yet .


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wind chill affects plants!


The wind does and the chill does. 
Actually, I learnt this morning that fuchsia are more hardy than I thought. 
I have no idea how cold it was this morning..just heard feels like 25* on the TV this morning.


----------



## Turf Z

Little lake effect snow action on radar.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 33° with a 22° wimp chill...shorts may have been a bit optimistic today. Going for a high of 39°.


Mtns are getting snow but clear and sunny on the Front Range.
Forecast for the week is "seasonal" which means anything is possible....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hmmmm... Shows it's snowing right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Therr


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not only does the radar show it, the sky and ground are showing it...Whitler can be thrilled, no need for landscape services cuz it's still snowing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, its sunny, windy, 35' out there, my phone says its gonna snow in 56 minutes. Our average high temp for this time of year is 63'. This is getting old.


----------



## Philbilly2

Sposed to be in the 70's here today... then rain chance of rain everyday for the rest of the week... and that will bring making dust and planting crops to a halt... again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was 26 here this morning and its going struggle to hit 40 but at least the sun is out for now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ice pelleting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was 26 here this morning and its going struggle to hit 40 but at least the sun is out for now.


It is???


----------



## Hydromaster

Mostly sunning & 39°


----------



## Turf Z

Let ‘er snow. I’d rather see that than 50/60s right now.


----------



## BUFF

64* on the way to 70* with full sun, another good shorts day


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow/grapple/ice and I'm spraying some 3-way... 

And it's 46...


----------



## NYH1

It's sunning, colding and winding.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Mostly sunning & 39°
> 
> View attachment 203272


I'm jellous


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snow/grapple/ice and I'm spraying some 3-way...
> 
> And it's 46...


Metric snow


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Metric snow


The 3way caught my eye.... then nevermind closed it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's grappling.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's grappling.


Time for some essential salting?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Rain effecting...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Apparently lawn monkeys, landscape jockeys and those who wet their plants can work now in Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> and those who wet their pants can work now in Michigan.


You better fire up them rigs time to get stuck!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like some rain in the forecast, that’ll be nice, give us a chance to take a break from all this mowing we’ve been doing this year...


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like some rain in the forecast, that'll be nice, give us a chance to take a break from all this mowing we've been doing this year...


I can't imagine what a pinch you guys are in down there. Must be a mess. We have 10 days of cleanups left. Rained out yesterday. Wed and Thursday looks like rain all day. Grass is starting to grow pretty fast now. We'll be mowing full time next week. Not sure how its all going to work out. Thankful we can work I guess. I hate our governor...


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> I hate our governor...


Seems to be a common thing and justifiable based on he actions.


----------



## jomama45

Pea soup today on the big lake they called "Gitchi Gumee" .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Pea soup today on the big lake they called "Gitchi Gumee" .......
> 
> View attachment 203462


Who is they?

And why do "they" call it that?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is they?
> 
> And why do "they" call it that?


Them
And because it sound kwell


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Pea soup today on the big lake they called "Gitchi Gumee" .......
> 
> View attachment 203462


You're in the UP?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> You're in the UP?


Maybe he sneaked into Kannada.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe he sneaked into Kannada.


Or, Minnesota?


----------



## SHAWZER

Take some Maple Syrup and go home .


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Take some Maple Syrup and go home .


Our maple syrup? Hard no.
https://spiritsreview.com/reviews/roaring-dans-rum/


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> You're in the UP?


Duh, I meant "Michi Gummi".

I think the Covid must be eating my brain away........


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Our maple syrup? Hard no.
> https://spiritsreview.com/reviews/roaring-dans-rum/


Might have to look for that one, I'm on a spiced rum diet currently.

I like to pick this stuff up every summer on vacation:

http://www.northernwatersdistillery.com/products-lakeside-cinnamon-maple


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> You're in the UP?


Makes total sense, blue water and UP in it makes it green like pea soup.Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Might have to look for that one, I'm on a spiced rum diet currently.
> 
> I like to pick this stuff up every summer on vacation:
> 
> http://www.northernwatersdistillery.com/products-lakeside-cinnamon-maple


Its a tasty rum.
Interesting story behind the name too. 
Roaring dan seavy, the only known pirate on the great lakes.


----------



## Philbilly2

More rain... 1.2 Saturday and another eight tenths last night so far.

This will stop the dust fest here for a few days.

Hope this is not leading to the trend we had for planting in 18 and 19


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One of my guys had 2.4" in his gauge overnight...good thing, I saw dust once the other day.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have a hole in my right rubber boot .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I have a hole in my right rubber boot .


WOW!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> I have a hole in my right rubber boot .


In the soul?


----------



## Turf Z

Sheesh
Not looking like we’ll get much done today


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!


Off Day ? I was expecting more ......


----------



## Philbilly2

SHAWZER said:


> I have a hole in my right rubber boot .


----------



## Randall Ave

Philbilly2 said:


>


How long after the camera stopped rolling did that tape fail?


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> How long after the camera stopped rolling did that tape fail?


5....4...3..


----------



## SHAWZER

Oh wait .... had my boots on the wrong feet . My left boot is leaking ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Klompen don't leak.


----------



## Hydromaster

K


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I have a hole in my right rubber boot .


Hope your feet are shooting blanks


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Klompen don't leak.


Are termites an issue?


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Klompen don't leak.


They help you float though


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> They help you float though


Wonder what size is needed to float a skid loader?


----------



## m_ice

2" Saturday 
2" last night
More on the way...


----------



## Landgreen

Didn't really mind the light winter. Never even logged a 12"+ . I see there's still some ridin to be had in da yooper if youre desperate.


----------



## jomama45

Landgreen said:


> Didn't really mind the light winter. Never even logged a 12"+ . I see there's still some ridin to be had in da yooper if youre desperate.


That's tempting, but i assume only non-powered snowmobiling is allowed currently?


----------



## BossPlow2010

jomama45 said:


> That's tempting, but i assume only non-powered snowmobiling is allowed currently?


Lol
I thought they closed the bridge to da up.

also, Whitmer extended it until May 28 and plans to veto any bills


----------



## Landgreen

jomama45 said:


> That's tempting, but i assume only non-powered snowmobiling is allowed currently?


If @LapeerLandscape gets desperate


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> If @LapeerLandscape gets desperate
> 
> View attachment 203522


Screw peddling.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> If @LapeerLandscape gets desperate
> 
> View attachment 203522


That looks like way too much work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Didn't really mind the light winter. Never even logged a 12"+ . I see there's still some ridin to be had in da yooper if youre desperate.
> 
> View attachment 203520
> 
> 
> View attachment 203521


Just north of Seney yesterday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phile foto...


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Screw peddling.....
> 
> View attachment 203526


Have you ever ridden one of those? They look kinda cool. I've never seen one in person.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Have you ever ridden one of those? They look kinda cool. I've never seen one in person.
> 
> NYH1.


Yes they are fun to ride, they do have limitations when it comes to Mtn riding and snow depth but for chasing yotes on the Pararie /range land their a hoot.


----------



## EWSplow

Pneumonia front yesterday (apparently its a real thing). Front came from the northeast to the southwest. 
Temperature dropped from 73* to 47* in less than an hour. 
Fortunately, it was at the end of the day. I was working in the back yard and wrapping things up. Walked to the front to put some tools in my truck and in minutes it was cold.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Pneumonia front yesterday (apparently its a real thing). Front came from the northeast to the southwest.
> Temperature dropped from 73* to 47* in less than an hour.
> Fortunately, it was at the end of the day. I was working in the back yard and wrapping things up. Walked to the front to put some tools in my truck and in minutes it was cold.


They're predicting snow here on Friday, 
Don't mind the cooler temps, mid 50's to hi 60's is pretty comfortable to work in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> They're predicting snow here on Friday,
> Don't mind the cooler temps, mid 50's to hi 60's is pretty comfortable to work in.
> View attachment 203605


Apparently he hasn't run oot of bourbon yet.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> They're predicting snow here on Friday,
> Don't mind the cooler temps, mid 50's to hi 60's is pretty comfortable to work in.
> View attachment 203605


Dead phone battery...seems I'm always trying to get 1 last text, or email out before the battery dies and someone calls.


----------



## Hydromaster

33° & cloudy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 33° & cloudy


K

39° and clouding now. It was sunny, starting to think shorts were not a good choice.


----------



## Philbilly2

Had the windows open Saturday nite... dropped to high 50's

Had them open last night... I woke up this morning and swear I could see my breath...  

sure slept good though Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

42* and rain, had storms roll through at night since Friday equaling aboot 1.25" of moisture and Mtns have been getting snow.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I woke up this morning and swear I could see my breath...


Forgot to brush your teeth last night?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> K
> 
> 39° and clouding now. It was sunny, starting to think shorts were not a good choice.


With no ootsiders coming in at work I've been wearing shorts everyday for the past couple weeks except when it's been snowing. Going to be tough wearing long pants when the time comes.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow'en....


----------



## BUFF

yes et iz


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Dead phone battery...seems I'm always trying to get 1 last text, or email out before the battery dies and someone calls.


Started using Service auto pilot and running the app on my phone, since it uses GPS in the background, it kills the battery, one of these days I'll be getting tablets for the trucks...


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Started using Service auto pilot and running the app on my phone, since it uses GPS in the background, it kills the battery, one of these days I'll be getting tablets for the trucks...


I bought one of these last year and the old lady has the cup holder version in her car. 
There are other brands as well, but this seems to be the best for the buck. 
https://www.iottie.com/Product/Deta...ireless-Fast-Charging-Dash-_-Windshield-Mount


----------



## prezek

BossPlow2010 said:


> Started using Service auto pilot and running the app on my phone, since it uses GPS in the background, it kills the battery, one of these days I'll be getting tablets for the trucks...


How do you like SAP? I switched to it about 4 years ago and quickly bailed out of it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## BossPlow2010

prezek said:


> How do you like SAP? I switched to it about 4 years ago and quickly bailed out of it.


I've used it only for a couple weeks, and I like it. 
We were using paper last year and while
It was trusted, it was a PITA and slow.
With this, we have all of our accounts on their scheduled days, press start when we get their and stop when we leave and it adds it to the invoice. You can also skip a lawn by simply pressing the skip and then putting the reason in.
I also like it because I can add questions to certain properties such as one that has a gate, has it been shut. The question has to be answered before the next lawn can start. I'd like to get into fert but lack the licenses, and I think it'll be useful there. If a client ever questions a service, we look at the audit trail and can address it from there.


----------



## prezek

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've used it only for a couple weeks, and I like it.
> We were using paper last year and while
> It was trusted, it was a PITA and slow.
> With this, we have all of our accounts on their scheduled days, press start when we get their and stop when we leave and it adds it to the invoice. You can also skip a lawn by simply pressing the skip and then putting the reason in.
> I also like it because I can add questions to certain properties such as one that has a gate, has it been shut. The question has to be answered before the next lawn can start. I'd like to get into fert but lack the licenses, and I think it'll be useful there. If a client ever questions a service, we look at the audit trail and can address it from there.


I went back to paper. People laugh, but it works for me. I'm sure I didn't spend enough time learning the ins and outs of it. I'm also sure they've made some needed improvements...I just remember juggling the schedule was a headache for me. Half a day of rain or something and I didn't necessarily like how I had to adjust. If I know we are getting rain on Wednesday, I'm trying to haul ass and pull some of Tuesday up to Monday, Wednesday to Tuesday and the rest of Wednesday on Thursday. On paper, it takes me about 15 minutes to know I've got everything organized...not with SAP a few years back.


----------



## BUFF

Brisk 33* and a pretty thick frost, wonder how many morons lost tomato and pepper plants last night.


----------



## BUFF

37* clear.
Full moon last night was blazing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light wet snow falling on my weather rock .


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Brisk 33* and a pretty thick frost, wonder how many morons lost tomato and pepper plants last night.


meh... just put the sprinkler on them all nite Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for 5.08 cm snow tomorrow ......


----------



## Hydromaster

36°

Snow’en in the highlands.

Haven’t planted anything but garlic....


----------



## cwren2472

Potential for up to a foot of snow in the NE - hopefully all those plants I stuck in the ground are hardy.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...LciBoDh06I6y9TKy5nnoAb-ZYi0Kt80DNyhq4LnoFzjDc


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> Potential for up to a foot of snow in the NE - hopefully all those plants I stuck in the ground are hardy.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...LciBoDh06I6y9TKy5nnoAb-ZYi0Kt80DNyhq4LnoFzjDc


Notice no one is talken bout global warming lately?


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> Notice no one is talken bout global warming lately?


Why would they? They have coronavirus to panic about. There will be plenty of time for global-warming-doomsday rhetoric later.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Notice no one is talken bout global warming lately?


Our savior still is...


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Potential for up to a foot of snow in the NE - hopefully all those plants I stuck in the ground are hardy.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...LciBoDh06I6y9TKy5nnoAb-ZYi0Kt80DNyhq4LnoFzjDc


There's not mulch in grocery stores so what will the panic buy be?


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> There's not mulch in grocery stores so what will the panic buy be?


With any luck, snowplows.


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> With any luck, snowplows.


Snow winter.... followed up by a hosed up spring eh....


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Snow winter.... followed up by a hosed up spring eh....


And how

As it is, I've got 14 pallets of plow crap hanging over my head to put away


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> And how
> 
> As it is, I've got 14 pallets of plow crap hanging over my head to put away
> 
> View attachment 203736
> 
> 
> View attachment 203737


You guys pay for it up front or does Boss carry it on the floor and charge a monthly fee?


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> You guys pay for it up front or does Boss carry it on the floor and charge a monthly fee?


Both are options but we pay upfront


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Both are options but we pay upfront


A lot of money in inventory to carry but at least there's no nagging monthly payment with interest.


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> With any luck, snowplows.


Hey now, its the month of May, and its gonna start snowen.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Hey now, its the month of May, and its gonna start snowen.


It's pretty common to get snow where I'm at till aboot the end of May. Last year we had snow the third week of June at my place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's pretty common to get snow where I'm at till aboot the end of May. Last year we had snow the third week of June at my place.


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


It is.....wish it happened more often, it'd be a great snowflake repellent.


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> It is.....wish it happened more often, it'd be a great snowflake repellent.


Snow is a snowflake repellent?


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Snow is a snowflake repellent?


Yes.. Snowflakes are also known as "Karen's"


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Our savior still is...
> View attachment 203735


I just caught something today on the .com that said in 50 years parts of the planet will be inhabitable.

Haven't parts of the planet always kind of been inhabitable..


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> It is.....wish it happened more often, it'd be a great snowflake repellent.


O come on. I was going to send you out some of the quality people from Jersey, you no, maybe Newark.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> There's not mulch in grocery stores so what will the panic buy be?


Mulch and top soil or garden mix.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> O come on. I was going to send you out some of the quality people from Jersey, you no, maybe Newark.


I'm sure there's some of them in Denver, 60miles away is close enough.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> I'm sure there's some of them in Denver, 60miles away is close enough.


On this side of the river, they all go south.


----------



## Hydromaster

A balmy 24° this am.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> A balmy 24° this am.


31*, cloudy.... left a couple windows open over night and it was 54* in the house.Thumbs Up


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> 31*, cloudy.... left a couple windows open over night and it was 54* in the house.Thumbs Up


Windows closed, 67° in the house , sunning outside .


----------



## jomama45

May 8th, and it's snowing like mad......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> May 8th, and it's snowing like mad......
> 
> View attachment 203751


Are you sure it's mad?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure it's mad?


I KNOW I AM!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

jomama45 said:


> May 8th, and it's snowing like mad......
> 
> View attachment 203751


----------



## jomama45

Storm's over, sunshine again in the greatest little city on Lake Michigan......


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Storm's over, sunshine again in the greatest little city on Lake Michigan......
> View attachment 203756


Doesn't look like a high foot traffic area so why all the street lights?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Doesn't look like a high foot traffic area so why all the street lights?


I stack my snow piles as high as those babies...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I stack my snow piles as high as those babies...


50 foot, eh?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I stack my snow piles as high as those babies...


Must have a chain lift plow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50 foot, eh?


+/-


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Must have a chain lift plow.


SKW.... When was the last time you had enough snow to worry aboot stacking?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50 foot, eh?


Using a Ford with a Boss plow it's easy peasy...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> SKW.... When was the last time you had enough snow to worry aboot stacking?


I don't remember, I feel like uncle Joe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Using a Ford with a Boss plow it's easy peasy...


SKW


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Using a Ford with a Boss plow it's easy peasy...


Even 6 ohs?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Even 6 ohs?


If its running.... sure


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Even 6 ohs?


I think a 12 pack of ohs would be better.


----------



## SHAWZER

I buy 28's .... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> I think a 12 pack of ohs would be better.


6BT X 2...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I saw real snowflakes.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw real snowflakes.


Your in Jersey?


----------



## SHAWZER

A few here too


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Your in Jersey?


Lansing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bomb cyclone!!!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...grcnZX_UAy_8q8XCWkIUzk89ha7OT1BouWLEj25g_Nu4s


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Using a Ford with a Boss plow it's easy peasy...


With a crane magnet attached to the roof..?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bomb cyclone!!!
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...grcnZX_UAy_8q8XCWkIUzk89ha7OT1BouWLEj25g_Nu4s
> 
> View attachment 203759


I saw that before. mabey I will loose a few more trees.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I saw that before. mabey I will loose a few more trees.


DUCK!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Oh look, a polar vortex.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> With a crane magnet attached to the roof..?


News flash..... not on 2017 and newer Super
Duty's...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> DUCK!!!


Where


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Oh look, a polar vortex.


This isn't some measly polar vortex, this is...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Brrrrr... 25°


----------



## Randall Ave

Last weekend in the low 70s. This weekend it's in the high 20s. And we did get a big snow squall. Oh, and the circuit board on the furnace decided to fry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brrrrr... 25°


Jorts weather.


----------



## Hydromaster

32°F And a skif of snow...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow lobing here now ........


----------



## EWSplow

A little ice on the critter water the old lady put out.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> A little ice on the critter water the old lady put out.
> View attachment 203778


Looks like a liability, better salt that


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like a liability, better salt that


The dog likes to chase the sparrows out of it, so ...
https://www.thedodo.com/close-to-home/german-shepherd-is-obsessed-with-birdbath


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow is melting on the deck and lawn ...... does this mean winter is over ?


----------



## NYH1

Today was a nice mid-spring day....


----------



## BUFF

34* partly cloudy


----------



## Hydromaster

30°F ⛅


----------



## Ajlawn1

52° slightly overcast...


----------



## Randall Ave

47' and sunny. For now.


----------



## EWSplow

Rain, sleet and snow, oh my.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Rain, sleet and snow, oh my.


Meh, let us know if there's a grapple sighting... Then you'll have our attention...


----------



## Aerospace Eng

We had grauple yesterday in Pittsburgh


----------



## Ajlawn1

Aerospace Eng said:


> We had grauple yesterday in Pittsburgh


Seen that... Some guesstomologist posted how it was dip n dots all over...


----------



## BUFF

Low 60’s, no wind and full sun, real nice day


----------



## Randall Ave

Its in the 50s, sun is out, I'm locking up early and going home.


----------



## NYH1

It's sunning and 50° today.

NYH1.


----------



## Landgreen

At least the crabgrass wont be popping today.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

34* and clear


----------



## Philbilly2

It reached a high of 55 here on Mother's Day... 

It hit 60 on Christmas Day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> It reached a high of 55 here on Mother's Day...
> 
> It hit 60 on Christmas Day...


We also had a warmer Mother's Day than Christmas. Second time since 1893. Last one was '82...and that winter sucked also.


----------



## prezek

Loving these cold nights. Grass is still growing but not crazy April/May growth. Insane amount of rain and everything is still manageable.


----------



## BUFF

Never got above 42*, clouds and afternoon rain. Got home to find the warden turned the heat on...... she’s in for a trip to the wood shed and a spanking later on..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Never got above 42*, clouds and afternoon rain. Got home to find the warden turned the heat on...... she's in for a trip to the wood shed and a spanking later on..


Theme room?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Loving these cold nights. Grass is still growing but not crazy April/May growth. Insane amount of rain and everything is still manageable.


Rain finally slowed down here. Just cool and lots of wind.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Never got above 42*, clouds and afternoon rain. Got home to find the warden turned the heat on...... she's in for a trip to the wood shed and a spanking later on..


Doesn't she know you're trying to keep your core temperature down?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Theme room?


As mulch as a wood shed can be


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy moly... 6-7" to the south...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy moly... 6-7" to the south...
> 
> View attachment 203942


let um have it. keep them numbers low over here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy moly... 6-7" to the south...
> 
> View attachment 203942


Wash away the Rona???


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy moly... 6-7" to the south...
> 
> View attachment 203942


I'll take arid high plains desert over that crap every time.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wash away the Rona???


No, just trailer parks.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rubber boot weather for us later today .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Rubber boot weather for us later today .


Pontoons and chest waders for us.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pontoons and chest waders for us.


Did it wash away the rona.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did it wash away the rona.


I had to throw on the pooch's thunder vest... Wow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I had to throw on the pooch's thunder vest... Wow!


Very happy Remi could care less about loud noises...even when shooting like teenagers she doesn't care.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very happy Remi could care less about loud noises...even when shooting like teenagers she doesn't care.


My wife is the same....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very happy Remi could care less about loud noises...even when shooting like teenagers she doesn't care.


No, he meant you had to put on the vest..:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very happy Remi could care less about loud noises...even when shooting like teenagers she doesn't care.


She's probably use to loud noise living with you and your rants.....


----------



## Philbilly2

10 minute down pour last night just after midnight

.2 tenths Wed- Thurs Night
.6 tenths Thursday Day
1 inch last night in 10 minutes...

This mite take a couple days to dry back up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> 10 minute down pour last night just after midnight
> 
> .2 tenths Wed- Thurs Night
> .6 tenths Thursday Day
> 1 inch last night in 10 minutes...
> 
> This mite take a couple days to dry back up.


Our drought continues...only about the same in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Get the plows back out fellas!

https://nypost.com/2020/05/14/the-s...od-which-could-cause-freezing-weather-famine/


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get the plows back out fellas!
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/14/the-s...od-which-could-cause-freezing-weather-famine/


With the global warming predictions, it should just balance out.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get the plows back out fellas!
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/14/the-s...od-which-could-cause-freezing-weather-famine/


Better stock up on turd tickets....


----------



## SHAWZER

What's a long weekend without some rain or snow ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> What's a long weekend without some rain or snow ......


Dry?


----------



## SHAWZER

Dry and long weekend do not belong in the same sentence , Oh wait ......


----------



## DeVries

Every May 24 is dry, at least in the provincial parks.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get the plows back out fellas!
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/14/the-s...od-which-could-cause-freezing-weather-famine/


Theyre comparing 1.5 years of low sunspot activity to 40 years? Okedokey....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Theyre comparing 1.5 years of low sunspot activity to 40 years? Okedokey....


Buzz kill


----------



## EWSplow

I didn't have to watch the weather today to know tree pollen was ramped. 

Why is it the weather is beautiful and warm all day until I light the grill? The wind shifted off the lake before I got my 1st beer down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I didn't have to watch the weather today to know tree pollen was ramped.
> 
> Why is it the weather is beautiful and warm all day until I light the grill? The wind shifted off the lake before I got my 1st beer down.


Drink faster...and/or earlier.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Drink faster...and/or earlier.


Work got in the way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Work got in the way.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hey whatda ya know it's raining...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey whatda ya know it's raining...


It is? Did you look out the window to make sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey whatda ya know it's raining...


Has your weather rock been washed away?


----------



## SHAWZER

Daytime Sunshine here .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Still raining...


----------



## Turf Z

Good weather for a nap.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Good weather for a nap.


I'm on #2...


----------



## EWSplow

City pic and torn wipers on the jeep, but the water was about a foot deep on the right side.


----------



## jomama45

Just shy of 5" here in the last 18 hours or so. Supposed to rain on & off until Tuesday morning.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Just shy of 5" here in the last 18 hours or so. Supposed to rain on & off until Tuesday morning.....
> View attachment 204029


Good thing you're close to a fairly large reservoir.


----------



## Turf Z

This will make for a muddy Monday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> This will make for a muddy Monday.


Would hate to be @BossPlow2010 's mowers this week...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> This will make for a muddy Monday.


Did you see the foreguess for tomorrow?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the foreguess for tomorrow?


I'll take a stab at it... Rain...?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the foreguess for tomorrow?


Worthless


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Worthless


If you say so


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing you're close to a fairly large reservoir.


Yea, but as you know, that's way too high already........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still raining.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still raining.


Same...


----------



## DeVries

great day for annual planting, too bad we scheduled it for next weekend


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> great day for annual planting, too bad we scheduled it for next weekend


We're postponing installation today...a it too moist.


----------



## SHAWZER

Raining outside today ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Raining outside today ......


Beats the heck out of raining on the inside.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , 51% better .


----------



## Philbilly2

So there there is couple islands in the river here in town that are privately owned property.

One of them was sold not to long ago and some guy started to build a little yard shed out one one of them against everyone in towns advise.

Rained 4 plus inches up north yesterday...


when I crossed the bridge this am... his shed is gone.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beats the heck out of raining on the inside.


I looked at a job yesterday. It was raining pretty good in several spots inside. 
Someone let what was once a beautiful duplex in the spensive part of town go to sit
They're asking $300K for it and it will be at least $350K to rehab.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I looked at a job yesterday. It was raining pretty good in several spots inside.
> Someone let what was once a beautiful duplex in the spensive part of town go to sit
> They're asking $300K for it and it will be at least $350K to rehab.
> View attachment 204046


Sounds like their contactors going to cut a fat hog on the job...


----------



## Turf Z

Dry-ish here.

heavy on the ‘it’s actually still raining’


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Dry-ish here.
> 
> heavy on the 'it's actually still raining'


We had a nice band of yellow/orange go through a bit ago. Good thing too...we almost didn't have standing water on any pavement.


----------



## Randall Ave

Philbilly2 said:


> So there there is couple islands in the river here in town that are privately owned property.
> 
> One of them was sold not to long ago and some guy started to build a little yard shed out one one of them against everyone in towns advise.
> 
> Rained 4 plus inches up north yesterday...
> 
> when I crossed the bridge this am... his shed is gone.


Is the term, re-located?


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> Is the term, re-located?


Downriver...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like their contactors going to cut a fat hog on the job...


More like the disposal company is going to. They charge for the debris, then grind it up and sell it to the landfill.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Downriver...


Meatchicken?


----------



## BUFF

65* and a slight breeze.... good day for shooting PDogs


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Meatchicken?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


>


South Bent is downriver???


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think that started it all on Feb 15, 2018....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think that started it all on Feb 15, 2018....


I was thinking the same thing. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think that started it all on Feb 15, 2018....


The 7th Thursday of 2018?

National Flag Day in Kannuckia?


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think that started it all on Feb 15, 2018....


U sure it wasn't August 18th, 1920???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> U sure it wasn't August 18th, 1920???


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> U sure it wasn't August 18th, 1920???


That was the day that ended it all
..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a nice band of yellow/orange go through a bit ago. Good thing too...we almost didn't have standing water on any pavement.


Only thing that would make it better is if it were snow...


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## jomama45

Up to 6.5" after today. Took a ride this morning, looks like the farmers should have planted rice instead of corn and soybeans.......


----------



## jomama45

Good thing the local high school is closed, they lost a good chunk of dirt supporting an access road. Almost made it into the community swimming pool. I should have taken a better picture, there's a light pole and base mixed in there, and the guardrail at the edge of the road is dangling in midair......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Good thing the local high school is closed, they lost a good chunk of dirt supporting an access road. Almost made it into the community swimming pool. I should have taken a better picture, there's a light pole and base mixed in there, and the guardrail at the edge of the road is dangling in midair......
> 
> View attachment 204078
> View attachment 204079


Is that a mud slide in the second pic.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that a mud slide in the second pic.


Yes.


----------



## Hydromaster

Still snow'en


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy WOW!!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Hydromaster said:


> Still snow'en
> View attachment 204129


^ Good day for canoeing !!


----------



## Hydromaster

Climate change causes people to freeze to death.

"It's going to get so hot in California that people swimming in mountain streams could freeze to death."

 Ah,, what? Someone call Greta!

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/california-hot-mountain-streams-could-122252580.html

Happens every year at the end of May through June. It gets warm enough in the high country that the snow pack melts. The cricks, streams and rivers overflow with icey cold water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Climate change causes people to freeze to death.
> 
> "It's going to get so hot in California that people swimming in mountain streams could freeze to death."
> 
> Ah,, what? Someone call Greta!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/california-hot-mountain-streams-could-122252580.html
> 
> Happens every year at the end of May through June. It gets warm enough in the high country that the snow pack melts. The cricks, streams and rivers overflow with icey cold water.


Heat in the desert, melting snow in the spring...weird.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Still snow'en
> View attachment 204129


Where???


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Where???


Up the road a bit.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hook echo?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hook echo?


CV-19 isn't going to kill everyone?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Maybe if we make it through this supercell!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

And here I was worried just a little bird...


----------



## Hydromaster

A bit damp this AM.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy wow!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy wow!
> 
> View attachment 204170


I think it's in the high 70s here, but humid. 
I started out in long pants and work boots this morning. By 11AM I was sweating like a lady of the evening in a house of worship.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> I think it's in the high 70s here, but humid.
> I started out in long pants and work boots this morning. By 11AM I was sweating like a lady of the evening in a house of worship.


Why did you take her there?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> Why did you take her there?


Its Sunday...duh.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Its Sunday...duh.


Well, ya gots a point there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## SHAWZER

You got a hole in your boot ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


You should take a dip in the moat...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You got a hole in your boot ?


How else do you put it on your foot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should take a dip in the moat...


I'd rather make a snow angel.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


What you talking about, the sun's coming out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> What you talking about, the sun's coming out.


Heat...humisery


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heat...humisery


I'm landscaping today. I should have went to work, would have been an easier day.


----------



## SHAWZER

I keep 2 holes in my rubber boots , 1 to put my foot in and 1 to let the water out .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

82°

Dewpoint is 67°

Seriously, it can snow anytime.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I'm landscaping today. I should have went to work, would have been an easier day.


You can't be I'm not open today. My business line forwards to my cell after 3 rings, I bet I had over 50 missed calls and I don't care.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> You can't be I'm not open today. My business line forwards to my cell after 3 rings, I bet I had over 50 missed calls and I don't care.


Can you please bring me 4 yards of topsoil?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 82°
> 
> Dewpoint is 67°
> 
> Seriously, it can snow anytime.


Didn't notice, 84° in here...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't notice, 84° in here...
> 
> View attachment 204171


Looks like your lawn needs to be cut twice a week, like every other lawn


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't notice, 84° in here...
> 
> View attachment 204171


That's a very large hot tub.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a very large hot tub.


Apparently he likes everything overcooked...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't notice, 84° in here...
> 
> View attachment 204171


What, no Unicorn Floaty??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't notice, 84° in here...
> 
> View attachment 204171


No mask, what's wrong with you man!!!!!

My neighborhood got nailed Saturday with the storms, then WGN 9 reporter got molested on TV while doing the coverage.....crazy weekend.

https://abc7chicago.com/shorewood-minooka-wgn-reporter-attack/6208858/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Can you please bring me 4 yards of topsoil?


I am about a week out on deliveries if that's ok.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You go that far....?


----------



## BUFF

71*, 39% humidity.... a little warm and sticky oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 71*, 39% humidity.... a little warm and sticky oot.


SKWBE


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE


Got snowed on Saturday if that makes ewe feel better....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got snowed on Saturday if that makes ewe feel better....


It doesn't...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It doesn't...


ok


----------



## Hydromaster

Maybe this will help.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Maybe this will help.
> View attachment 204191


Help is something someone is probably beyond.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Help is something someone is probably beyond.....


Who?


----------



## NYH1

93°ing and sunning today. Didn't seem to get as sticky as they said it was gonna get. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


..... never mind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pouring and sunning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly not supposed to rain until this afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly not supposed to rain until this afternoon.


It's afternoon somewhere


----------



## EWSplow

80* and humid at 9am in Milwaukee. 
It really doesn't matter what the forecast is, cause they've been wrong the past 3 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 80* and humid at 9am in Milwaukee.
> It really doesn't matter what the forecast is, cause they've been wrong the past 3 decades.


Fixed it...


----------



## BUFF

70* and 36%H


----------



## Ajlawn1

Whatda ya know, it's raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Severe Swampbutt Warning in effect here/hear.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Severe Swampbutt Warning in effect here/hear.


I ask where, were, wear, but everybody knows you can't leave the compound


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Severe Swampbutt Warning in effect here/hear.


Make sure you have your butt mask on.....Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

78* 27%H with a 6mph breeze


----------



## SHAWZER

Called monkey butt here ..... heard it helps to wear womans silk underwear .


----------



## Hydromaster

Is that what the Heineken distributor said?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Called monkey butt here ..... heard it helps to wear womans silk underwear .


You like Fritos, don't you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Make sure you have your butt mask on.....Thumbs Up


K


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> You like Fritos, don't you?


With Fireball , don't you ?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Make sure you have your butt mask on.....Thumbs Up





Mark Oomkes said:


> K


Marks warden sent this oot..


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Marks warden sent this oot..
> View attachment 204217


I got the same thing butt used a whizz load of restraint and didn't post it.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> I got the same thing butt used a whizz load of restraint and didn't post it.


I'm too poor.....to use restraint.

Ran oot uf da Al-U-minimum foil.
Und wif dees prices I can't afford more.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Marks warden sent this oot..
> View attachment 204217


That should be our Governor's mask. We need someone to paint her face on there and put a wig on it.


----------



## SHAWZER

It has been " no rain in the forecast " day but has been lightly raining all day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> It has been " no rain in the forecast " day but has been lightly raining all day


It's "have a sandwich while mowing the lawn" day here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of curved stripes .......


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's "have a sandwich while mowing the lawn" day here.


Better yet- Have a sandwich _while doing anything_ day.

Going to crack an M-43 soon. I hear it calling me. It's drowning out all the customer complaints...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Better yet- Have a sandwich _while doing anything_ day.
> 
> Going to crack an M-43 soon. I hear it calling me. It's drowning out all the customer complaints...


I won't argue that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster

Nice running board or lack there of .


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Nice running board or lack there of .


I was thinking he has to cut his own grass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Nice running board or lack there of .


SKWZ


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I was thinking he has to cut his own grass.


I don't have to, just enjoy it. Cuz I can have a few sandwiches while doing it.

For some reason customers frown on having a sandwich while mowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 204253


How can you drink on a stander?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How can you drink on a stander?


How can't you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> How can you drink on a stander?


----------



## NYH1

57°ing, sunning and breezing. Supposed to be fairly cool all week! 

NYH1.


----------



## DeVries

Ajlawn1 said:


> How can you drink on a stander?


Same way you do on a zero turn or walker. One handed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Same way you do on a zero turn or walker. One handed.


You would think, but this is a guy who goes to HD for bacon...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You would think, but this is a guy who goes to HD for bacon...


Boczek?


----------



## BUFF

Was warm yesterday and again today, the only thing that make it less miserable was clouds rolled in around 4pm, wind kicked up and had a quick shower.
Forecast for the week looks to be warmer so I got the evap kooler set up which typically happens at the end of June not the end of May.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 204253


File Foto...


----------



## Philbilly2

We finally had dry enough weather to get the rest of the garden tilled up and planted Sunday afternoon between being tender donkey for the sprayer/ bean planting activities...


----------



## Landgreen

91 in town. Truck says 93. No thanks. Time for some AC and office work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> 91 in town. Truck says 93. No thanks. Time for some AC and office work.


Only 85° here...

Can it stop now?


----------



## BUFF

86*, 19%H but there's a nice breeze to cool you oof


----------



## EWSplow

No idea what the temp or humidity is. 
It's hot dam hot. 
Left my phone on the truck charger and its discharging. 
My tee shirt is drenched. 
Should have worn a kilt today.


----------



## EWSplow

Well, as predicted, the weather is a change'n.
The breeze just picked up, temperature dropped at least 10*, humidity dropped and we're watching lightning from the front porch.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Well, as predicted, the weather is a change'n.
> The breeze just picked up, temperature dropped at least 10*, humidity dropped and we're watching lightning from the front porch.


Executing protesters?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice little light show during the night.

Not sure if the riots got oot of hand or it was the storm.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dusting of yellow snow last night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dusting of yellow snow last night...
> 
> View attachment 204398


Ahhhhhchew. 
Another morning of congestion. 
It cooled down last night, so I shut off the air and opened windows.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

54*, cloudy, no wind and a great morning to be banging gongs at 800yds while having a breakfast sandwich.


----------



## NYH1

Nice day today, just about 80°, sunning, breezing, limited clouding! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snowed up on the pass, closing it. 
Western MT temp 32° and snow


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s mugging out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's mugging out...


Fantasy Island PD has been defunded???


----------



## Hydromaster

45°F & sunning


----------



## Landgreen

Hydromaster said:


> 45°F & sunning


Our current temp is double that. Sunning/blazing out.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Our current temp is double that. Sunning/blazing out.


Give it a few hours. The effects of cristobal is just starting to hit us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Give it a few hours. The effects of cristobal is just starting to hit us.


Yeah it just got hotter after the rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah it just got hotter after the rain...


Understandable...South Bent is kinda like h e double hockey stick.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah it just got hotter after the rain...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Understandable...South Bent is kinda like h e double hockey stick.


The rain didn't last long. At least there's a breeze. 
Sounds like the heavy wind and rain is coming tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's windinging....


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The rain didn't last long. At least there's a breeze.
> Sounds like the heavy wind and rain is coming tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah it just got hotter after the rain...


What rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop NOW!!!!

*Current conditions at*
*Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
*Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.








Overcast

79°F

26°C

*Humidity* 82%
*Wind Speed* S 15 G 25 mph
*Barometer* 29.52 in (998.7 mb)
*Dewpoint* 73°F (23°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Heat Index* 82°F (28°C)
*Last update* 10 Jun 5:53 am EDT


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop NOW!!!!
> 
> *Current conditions at*
> *Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
> *Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overcast
> 
> 79°F
> 
> 26°C
> 
> *Humidity* 82%
> *Wind Speed* S 15 G 25 mph
> *Barometer* 29.52 in (998.7 mb)
> *Dewpoint* 73°F (23°C)
> *Visibility* 10.00 mi
> *Heat Index* 82°F (28°C)
> *Last update* 10 Jun 5:53 am EDT


No rain here at all, maybe later today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> No rain here at all, maybe later today.


Tad under a half inch by the bunker.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

79 this morning before 8:00 am


----------



## Hydromaster

48°& sunning out


----------



## BUFF

40* and clear @5:30am
Was a brisk 59* in the house when I got up.


----------



## Randall Ave

78' here, sun's a shinning, birds are chirping. Always a beautiful day in Jersey. Of course the guys doing the night work on the highway ripped the phone lines out, the highway is closed, all the traffic is diverted on my road. And I got an idiot broke down 20 miles away, lift gate, can't answer any questions on it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

WOW! It’s Humid out!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> WOW! It's Humid out!!!


I agree @ 34% humidity here...


----------



## BUFF

31% here and a warm 64*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still humidly, but the temp dropped to 68° thanks to a couple turd floaters.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still humidly, but the temp dropped to 68° thanks to a couple turd floaters.


Wow!

Temp raised to 85° after they left here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Temp raised to 85° after they left here...


K


----------



## Ajlawn1

@LapeerLandscape better batten down the hatches and bring the canned cowboy in! Lots of bow and hook echos!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> @LapeerLandscape better batten down the hatches and bring the canned cowboy in! Lots of bow and hook echos!!!
> 
> View attachment 204468


Soooo...the dentist is open during the weather emergency?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Temp raised to 85° after they left here...


Still only 69° here...

*Current conditions at*
*Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
*Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.








Mostly Cloudy

69°F

21°C

*Humidity* 93%
*Wind Speed* E 9 mph
*Barometer* 29.52 in (999.1 mb)
*Dewpoint* 67°F (19°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Last update* 10 Jun 2:53 pm EDT


----------



## BUFF

Yuck


----------



## BUFF




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> @LapeerLandscape better batten down the hatches and bring the canned cowboy in! Lots of bow and hook echos!!!
> 
> View attachment 204468


Just starting to rain here. Been hearing it rumble for over an hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yuck
> View attachment 204469


Agreed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just starting to rain here. Been hearing it rumble for over an hour.


Try eating a solid food diet...Fireball doesn't fill you up.


----------



## BossPlow2010

At least the cotton woods won’t be flying tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> At least the cotton woods won't be flying tomorrow.


You'll be seeing the ones from Minniesoda and Wizzconsin.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll be seeing the ones from Minniesoda and Wizzconsin.


Southwest wind about 30 mph here. I think our cotton wood is going to chuboygan.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> At least the cotton woods won't be flying tomorrow.


We have another 3-4 weeks before cotton flys oot here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad breezy...temps and dewpoint are falling nicely. 

Getting comfortable outside...wife thinks it's chilly.


----------



## NYH1

Today it was 90°+, dew point was 75°+....it was steamy. 

We finished moving our fence for the dogs outside area. We increased their area by about 2/3's. They told me they really liked it....then they came in for some air conditioning! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for sending the cooler breeze. Very comfortable today.


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> Thanks for sending the cooler breeze. Very comfortable today.


Agreed! Fees great today


----------



## Ajlawn1

Brrrrr...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brrrrr...


You sound like my warden.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound like my warden.


Mines with more of a hard G


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tad breezy...temps and dewpoint are falling nicely.
> 
> Getting comfortable outside...wife thinks it's chilly.


What does Gretchen think? You know she the only person that matters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> What does Gretchen think? You know she the only person that matters.


It's frigid wherever she is.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's frigid wherever she is.


I couldn't imagine how absurd she really is.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's frigid wherever she is.


And you like the cold if I remember correctly.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> And you like the cold if I remember correctly.....


I'm married so I'm used to it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> And you like the cold if I remember correctly.....


Cold front approaching?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cold front approaching?
> 
> View attachment 204479


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just anti-iced the driveway with some calcium chloride.


----------



## Mike_PS

alright guys, I think we've heard enough of the nasty comments about the Mich governor


----------



## Philbilly2

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright guys, I think we've heard enough of the nasty comments about the Mich governor


Can we take a vote on if we have heard enough? Cause honestly I love hearing out her cause it makes Illinerios governor not look so bad... Thumbs Up:laugh::laugh:

I know... I know. Not a bout weather...

68 and sunning here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Can we take a vote on if we have heard enough? Cause honestly I love hearing out her cause it makes Illinerios governor not look so bad... Thumbs Up:laugh::laugh:
> 
> I know... I know. Not a bout weather...
> 
> 68 and sunning here


I think she's doing a wonderful job keeping all the Meatchickin hill rats in check...


----------



## jomama45

Raining on our fresh concrete once again, this is getting old quick. If I postpone a pour to play it safe, the rain misses us, and if I go ahead with a pour, its guaranteed to monsoon on us.....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Raining on our fresh concrete once again, this is getting old quick. If I postpone a pour to play it safe, the rain misses us, and if I go ahead with a pour, its guaranteed to monsoon on QUOTE ]
> 
> Only rained for a couple minutes here.
> Warm and sunny with a little breeze.
> 
> You could always come to Milwaukee and lay up a couple block columns in a basement for me. You might even get to see a parade...


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> .


That's nice and all, but people in Milwaukee don't know how to quote others...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The sky is angry...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sky is angry...
> 
> View attachment 204488


What did ewe due to whizz oof mother nature this time...…


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sky is angry...
> 
> View attachment 204488


Those clouds remind me of a blue dress...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My sister sent this one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sky is angry...
> 
> View attachment 204488


Is that a giant blue dress.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that a giant blue dress.


They say great minds think alike, but in this case...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They say great minds think alike, but in this case...


Not great minds think alike???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not so great minds think alike???


Something like that.
We do both plow snow ...


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sky is angry...
> 
> View attachment 204488


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> My sister sent this one.
> 
> View attachment 204489


Looks like it's a Derecho storm cell.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice jolt to the jorts this morning...


----------



## jomama45

Nah, I'm good. I'd rather invest in more plastic and a better raincoat.....

If you seriously need help, I can probably hook you up with my Dad, he's always in Milwaukee doing little jobs like that.

(Meant to quote EWS quoting me, ooops.....)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice jolt to the jorts this morning...


It was a beautiful 52° this morning.

Shorts and no sweatshirt weather.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Nah, I'm good. I'd rather invest in more plastic and a better raincoat.....
> 
> If you seriously need help, I can probably hook you up with my Dad, he's always in Milwaukee doing little jobs like that.
> 
> I do on occasion have little jobs, as well as tucknpointing (if he'll stoop that low).
> My other 2 masons are both over 70 now. They'd help me if I asked, but I don't want to make them feel they have to. They're done doing bigger jobs. The last one was a couple years ago, remove and replace a couple thousand SF of brick.
> I'll bug you for your dad's number some time.
> 
> (Meant to quote EWS quoting me, ooops.....)


----------



## BUFF

Still toasty but at least there's a breeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a wimp chill this morning. 

Whatever morning the dewpoint was 73, now it's 42.

I would enjoy summer if it was weather like this.


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and a chilly 55' outside, guess I gotta get up.


----------



## m_ice

Jorts weather here in Illernoiz


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Jorts weather here in Illernoiz
> View attachment 204503


Your poor warden...


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> Jorts weather here in Illernoiz
> View attachment 204503


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your poor warden...


Taken the boy to his 1st dirt track race tonight so I gotta look the part and fit in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Taken the boy to his 1st dirt track race tonight so I gotta look the part and fit in


So you have a mullet too/two/to/2?

Trying to look like @Ajlawn1 twin?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

m_ice said:


> Jorts weather here in Illernoiz
> View attachment 204503


May want to borrow /@JMHConstruction  socks to dress them up Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

48° wow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

45° Holy wow!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

wow 41 wow .... 5 c


----------



## LapeerLandscape

41 here also


----------



## Randall Ave

55 here. We must be closer to the sun


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> 55 here. We must be closer to the sun


Or the devil.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 55 here. We must be closer to the sun


49*, I think we're closet to the sun


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 49*, I think we're closet to the sun


57* here, closer to...


----------



## Hydromaster

Elevations could see 6 to 10 inches of snow into Thursday as a cold Pacific air mass moves through Wyoming and Montana

The pass is closed. (Beartooth)


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Elevations could see 6 to 10 inches of snow into Thursday as a cold Pacific air mass moves through Wyoming and Montana
> 
> The pass is closed. (Beartooth)


Kwell….


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Kwell….


Et Shirley ez overt da hill.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Et Shirley ez overt da hill.
> View attachment 204624


Yes...… it's 88* here and just looked at Landers temp and it 62*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Elevations could see 6 to 10 inches of snow into Thursday as a cold Pacific air mass moves through Wyoming and Montana
> 
> The pass is closed. (Beartooth)


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Et Shirley ez overt da hill.
> View attachment 204624


I'm moving.

83° and 40% humisery...it's aboot 20° too warm.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm moving.
> 
> 83° and 40% humisery...it's aboot 20° too warm.


To the basement?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> To the basement?





Hydromaster said:


> Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Kwell….


It's kwell in my beer fridge and the pool water is just right, I'll stay here.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's kwell in my beer fridge and the pool water is just right, I'll stay here.


That's nice....


----------



## Hydromaster

48° sunning 
34° over the pass.


----------



## BUFF

A nice 59* thanks to the cold front up north


----------



## NYH1

84° and sunning, clouding free.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's kwell in my beer fridge and the pool water is just right, I'll stay here.


Mine was at 90 yesterday almost too warm...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mine was at 90 yesterday almost too warm...


Not when is comes to steak temp


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Hydromaster

50° occasional water bug hatchingings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not when is comes to steak temp


Sounds aboot right for me...


----------



## BUFF

Nice 70* and got some scattered cloud cover.... A good afternoon to visit a friend and have a few sandwiches on his patio while looking at the mtn


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mine was at 90 yesterday almost too warm...


Mine is right around 85 86, was in it last night for the first time this year. The grandkids have their own now so I might as well fill mine in.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mine is right around 85 86, was in it last night for the first time this year. The grandkids have their own now so I might as well fill mine in.


That's the best time! A nice unicorn floaty, speedo, and hours of peaceful vitamin D...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's the best time! A nice unicorn floaty, speedo, and hours of peaceful vitamin D...


You, Pat and Lapeer are 3 of a kind.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


It ain't started yet. Your gonna be as tense as a car covered in ????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You, Pat and Lapeer are 3 of a kind.


Glad to see I fit in somewhere.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Glad to see I fit in somewhere.


TMI.


----------



## Ajlawn1

91° and a very sad afternoon...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> 91° and a very sad afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 204657


WHAT DID YOU DO??? Big trouble coming


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 91° and a very sad afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 204657


Nice rainbow unicorn...


----------



## BUFF

Got a turd floater going now, 1st measurable rain in aboot 3weeks


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> 91° and a very sad afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 204657


Looks like you need to be more gentle while playing with your blow up toys....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 91° and a very sad afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 204657


I'm melting, I'm melting


----------



## EWSplow

Its snow globing.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Its snow gloving.


Ok..... must be a cheese wheel event


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Ok..... must be a cheese wheel event


Fixed it.dang autocorrect.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Fixed it.dang autocorrect.


Kottonwoods?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Kottonwoods?


Yup.


----------



## NYH1

90° and sunning with a nice breeze.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Was hot out then a down pour with some rumble and now it's just a good soaker.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Was hot out then a down pour with some rumble and now it's just a good soaker.


Pretty much what we had yesterday. 
Hot today, but now it there's a nice breeze, dry and comfortable.


----------



## BUFF

Topped oot at 75* with scattered clouds and slight breeze. Quick system rolled through aboot 4pm, quick cloud bursts and temps dropped 10*. Real nice day.


----------



## Randall Ave

73 and sunny in beautiful New Jersey. May hit high 80s.


----------



## BUFF

53* scattered clouds and heading to the mid-hi 70's


----------



## NYH1

Currently 88°ing and sunning. Calling for a high of 91° with 65°± dew point. We've only had .44" of measurable rain this month....things are starting to get pretty brown.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sneaky rain...


----------



## BUFF

Nice cool 49*, clear sky


----------



## NYH1

Supposed to be 90° again today. Clouding a tad too.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Got up to 75°F , 31% humidity, light breeze 
At 4mph.


----------



## Randall Ave

We're at 85', 52 humidity. Sun's a blaring. And I gotta go do a forced Regen, yup let's get the exhaust temp up around 1200. That will make it hot.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Brrr, might need a sweatshirt this morning..


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Brrr, might need a sweatshirt this morning..


Y


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Y


Bit nippily


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Bit nippily


It's 51* here and short's and tee shirt is all you need as long as you're in the sun.


----------



## Hydromaster

55°& not bad In the shade.

T and shorts


----------



## Randall Ave

72' here, with 89 percent humidity.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 72' here, with 89 percent humidity.


----------



## SHAWZER

53 f with 90% humidity here


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Philbilly2

68 degrees with 73% humidity... pretty comfortable at the moment... no way this will last.


----------



## EWSplow

There were supposed to be scattered off and on showers today (according to the weather guessers), so we cut a 14'x17' hole in a roof to build a dormer. Its sunny.


----------



## NYH1

75°, clouding, looks like it's gonna start raining soon.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> 75°, clouding, looks like it's gonna start raining soon.
> 
> NYH1.


That's a good thing, yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> There were supposed to be scattered off and on showers today (according to the weather guessers), so we cut a 14'x17' hole in a roof to build a dormer. Its sunny.


Good call!


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> That's a good thing, yes


Yep....still hasn't rained....sunning out now.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Weather guessers. 
Current temp 77 and supposedly feels like 79. Its about 90% humidity. Feels like 99.
Yesterday and last night, forecast no rain until after 3pm today. It rained this morning. 
Heavy rain late afternoon forecast. I just looked at the radar and it looks like what's in Rochester MN is breaking up before it gets here, or going north. 
I tarped a big hole in the roof last night kinda half fast. I can't figure out if I can take the tarp off and put up rafters, or tarp better. 
I should have brought my weather rock to work today.


----------



## BUFF

74* with 40% H, swamp butt could be an issue....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like some sprinklies headed this way


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like some sprinklies headed this way
> 
> View attachment 204776


If you say so...


----------



## EWSplow

Dodged a bullet, the heavy weather to illernois. 
Sandwich might be soggy.


----------



## BUFF

Got up to 82* then clouds moved in, wind kicked up and had a 30min turd floater. Temp dropped to 59* in aboot 20min, since then temp bounced up to 72*.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


What?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What?


Lake effect


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effect


Little early in the year isn't it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Little early in the year isn't it


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks to be the start of a good week to take off... Eh...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks to be the start of a good week to take off... Eh...
> 
> View attachment 204807


81%H
Can you even dry off after a shower?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


It's sunny and 70, what more could you want?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> It's sunny and 70, what more could you want?


Lake effect...


----------



## Philbilly2

Got a nice little power shower Friday nite...










Good enough wind on the storm to relocate my patio furniture...










Nice part about the corn being up is that I can typically locate everything within the first 6-10 rows...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Got a nice little power shower Friday nite...
> 
> View attachment 204810
> 
> 
> Good enough wind on the storm to relocate my patio furniture...
> 
> View attachment 204811
> 
> 
> Nice part about the corn being up is that I can typically locate everything within the first 6-10 rows...


Knee high...?


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Knee high...?


That field yes, maybe a bit more once you get out of the turn rows... mid May planting on this field.

We have a couple fields we got planted at the end of April that were eye level or better last week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Knee high...?


Whose knee?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whose knee?


Buffs


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whose knee?


 Yep


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> That field yes, maybe a bit more once you get out of the turn rows... mid May planting on this field.
> 
> We have a couple fields we got planted at the end of April that were eye level or better last week.


Korn I drive by daily was planted mid May <> and is aboot 24-30" high . In aboot a week <> Nh3 tanks will show up and it'll really take oof


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Korn I drive by daily was planted mid May <> and is aboot 24-30" high . In aboot a week <> Nh3 tanks will show up and it'll really take oof


We side dressed about 3 or so weeks ago


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> We side dressed about 3 or so weeks ago


That explains the eye level height unless you're a wee person....


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> That explains the eye level height unless you're a wee person....


When I was a kid, knee high by the 4th o July was always the saying... yet we also dreamed of seeing 200 bu/acre corn...

Now it is over your head on the 4th most years and seeing 300 bu/acre is not crazy talk...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> When I was a kid, knee high by the 4th o July was always the saying... yet we also dreamed of seeing 200 bu/acre corn...
> 
> Now it is over your head on the 4th most years and seeing 300 bu/acre is not crazy talk...


Well aware of the say'in, it only holds true for gardeners or this guy


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter Haters - " I Want Summer " are now Summer Whiners - " Its Too Hot " .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Winter Haters - " I Want Summer " are now Summer Whiners - " Its Too Hot " .....


I love winter, hate heat.


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here .


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife is outside bbqing a hunk of beef , I am in the cool basement drinking beer ......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Wife is outside bbqing a hunk of beef ,


Pool boy?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mad Cow .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Mad Cow .


Don't let her hear ewe say that...… ewe could get bloody


----------



## Ajlawn1

Can't wait....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

For what?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> For what?


Hot weather would be my guess.... must be his heritage....
Lows in the hi 60's ~ low 70's, screw that crap.


----------



## EWSplow

Mosquito season. 
As soon as we started eating on the patio, they came in swarms. 
The old lady blames it on the neighbors's "swamp garden" (straw bale gardens).


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow in the high county


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 204881
> Snow in the high county


What elevation is the white line at?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 204881
> Snow in the high county


If your passport is up higher, it'll work better, above the wiper.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> If your passport is up higher, it'll work better, above the wiper.


It's a NSA scrambler which is standard equipment for foil hat wearers....


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Mosquito season.
> As soon as we started eating on the patio, they came in swarms.
> The old lady blames it on the neighbors's "swamp garden" (straw bale gardens).


Any idea how the bale garden is working?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Any idea how the bale garden is working?


I'll have the old lady get a pic of their bale gardens. 
From what I've seen, they have healthy looking plants. I think there's 6-8 of those half plastic barrels in their back yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I'll have the old lady get a pic of their bale gardens.
> From what I've seen, they have healthy looking plants. I think there's 6-8 of those half plastic barrels in their back yard.


Hay bales in plastic barrels?

Sounds like skeeter heaven.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hay bales in plastic barrels?
> 
> Sounds like skeeter heaven.


Straw bales...but yes seems to be a pretty good breeding ground for those little vampires. 
The old lady is stocking up on skeeter sticks (kinda like pic, but in sticks).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Straw bales


K...couldn't remember.

SBLM...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'll have the old lady get a pic of their bale gardens.
> From what I've seen, they have healthy looking plants. I think there's 6-8 of those half plastic barrels in their back yard.


yes the barrels are the issue, maybe they're learn after they get west nile


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> It's a NSA scrambler which is standard equipment for foil hat wearers....


I thought he wore the foil hat because of covid.
https://www.citedpodcast.com/podcast/secondary-symptoms/


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> What elevation is the white line at?


Aboot 8 thousand feet.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Aboot 8 thousand feet.


Nice, pretty low for July


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Nice, pretty low for July


The temp was 30° 
If it dropped to 29° I would of took documentation . 
The high was around 67°

But it's warming up today.


----------



## Hydromaster

70°
& 
46% humidity


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> If your passport is up higher, it'll work better, above the wiper.


Yes, 
But if I relayed on it to not get tickets I'd be a
:bluebounce::redbounce::bluebounce::terribletowel:

It's kind of for a reminder when in town and a old habit from back in the day.


----------



## BUFF

78* 22%, 7mph breeze.


----------



## Randall Ave

Temps at 70, but humidity is at 90.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Temps at 70, but humidity is at 90.


Did you move to Grand Rapids?


----------



## EWSplow

74*, dew point 65*, humidity 69%.
I wanna start string trimming and mowing before it gets too warm, but the old lady said its too early.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you move to Grand Rapids?


Not able to, all my employment applications came back, DENIED! Things like, to old, from Jersey, wrong beer choices, morraly bankrupt.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Temps at 70, but humidity is at 90.


It was like that here on day last week. I'll take 90°w/sub 50° dewpoints over 70° w/60° plus dew points any day of the week. High dew points/humidity sucks.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

A little warm for my liking, clouds started to build over the back range around 11am and got a nice big dark one heading my way and hoping for some wind and a shower to cool things down.


----------



## SHAWZER

86 and feels like 84 , never seen that in Ontario .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> 86 and feels like 84 , never seen that in Ontario .


Dry summer wind chill.…..


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> View attachment 204942
> 
> 
> A little warm for my liking, clouds started to build over the back range around 11am and got a nice big dark one heading my way and hoping for some wind and a shower to cool things down.


86°, 47° dew point, 25% humidity, blowing 6 mph sounds like perfect summer weather to me! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> 86°, 47° dew point, 25% humidity, blowing 6 mph sounds like perfect summer weather to me! Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


Aboot 5-10* too warm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seriously...it can stop now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously...it can stop now.


Seriously?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Seriously?


That's what I said...


----------



## Randall Ave

Grand Rapids shows 89' and 38 humidity. That's a nice day. It's down to ,83 here. We're sitting by the fire. O darn, I didn't get that permit yet.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> View attachment 204953
> Grand Rapids shows 89' and 38 humidity. That's a nice day. It's down to ,83 here. We're sitting by the fire. O darn, I didn't get that permit yet.


Doubt even Jersey requires a permit for an enclosed fire pit with a grate.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Doubt even Jersey requires a permit for an enclosed fire pit with a grate.


They sure do, I got me a nasty gram from the town.


----------



## Hydromaster

Wuz eh nice day .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> They sure do, I got me a nasty gram from the town.


Send it back with their next bill


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Send it back with their next bill


They still owe for some of the work on that big excavator. As my wife keeps saying, its just a hobbie.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> They sure do, I got me a nasty gram from the town.


Put a BLM sign on the lawn and they'll leave you alone.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> They sure do, I got me a nasty gram from the town.


Allegheny County here now prohibits any open fire more than 2'x2' in the name of air quality.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Found this Polaroid of @Defcon 5


----------



## BossPlow2010

Warm out today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Warm out today


Even on Fantasy Island?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its a Fireball kinda day.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a Fireball kinda day.Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even on Fantasy Island?


Criminey Jickets, it's
Going to rain...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Criminey Jickets, it's
> Going to rain...
> View attachment 204994


Better trailer it before you get stuck...


----------



## EWSplow

It got a little breezy awhile ago. I thought there might be some weather coming. Looks like it was north. 
Someone is probably scrambling to cover concrete...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It got a little breezy awhile ago. I thought there might be some weather coming. Looks like it was north.
> Someone is probably scrambling to cover concrete...


Who?


----------



## BUFF

Hit 89* here then clouds rolled in, wind kicked up and a quick shower cooled it oof to hi 70’s. Monsoon season is just few weeks away.
Hope CV-19 doesn’t cancel that too


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Someone!!! Pay attention.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone!!! Pay attention.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop hotting now and start raining.


----------



## DeVries

We got a large asphalt project finished yesterday. For those who follow me on Insta you'll see how hot it was. The water of the drum roller was boiling on the asphalt. I couldn't believe it.
Glad I'm a landscaper and not an asphalt jockey.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> and start raining.


It just did...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It just did...


Not here..


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> We got a large asphalt project finished yesterday. For those who follow me on Insta you'll see how hot it was. The water of the drum roller was boiling on the asphalt. I couldn't believe it.
> Glad I'm a landscaper and not an asphalt jockey.


Is that what it's called a steam roller?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that what it's called a steam roller?


----------



## Landgreen

Temps going to "cool" to the low to mid eighties this weekend. Then heat returning next week. 

This season has either been boiling hot, rain or shut down. Never thought I would miss flooding and mud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Temps going to "cool" to the low to mid eighties this weekend. Then heat returning next week.
> 
> This season has either been boiling hot, rain or shut down. Never thought I would miss flooding and mud.


Waiting for the customers to ask for a discount due to the Gretch-19 and drought. At this rate we'll be moving our residentials to a 10 day schedule despite the irrigation.

PS It can lake effect now...


----------



## Randall Ave

We're at, temp is 74, humidity is 86, and dew point is 70.


----------



## BUFF

51*, 42% H, 38* DP
Supposed to hit hi 90's, as it heats up humidity should drop into the teens


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting for the customers to ask for a discount due to the Gretch-19 and drought. At this rate we'll be moving our residentials to a 10 day schedule despite the irrigation.
> 
> PS It can lake effect now...


I saw the local fireworks store being mowed this morning. Lawn was burnt to a crisp. Didn't seem to phase the lawn guy though. Not sure how the description on the invoice would read. Maybe something like "Blew dust around, left tracks, made some noise... $50"


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop hotting now and start raining.


Negative on that... no rain... for the love of all things holy... no rain

Needs to stay dry as a popcorn fart for the next month... they closed the bridge again to all traffic on Monday to "finish it up" so the damn water has to stay down


----------



## BUFF

My prediction of the humidity getting into the teens this afternoon was oof a tad...…
It's a dry heat.Thumbs Up


----------



## NYH1

It actually rained today, for a whole 30 seconds....back to sunning now. 

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

86* here and supposedly feels like 96*. My tee shirt has been soaked since about 10am. 
2 Gatorade bottles of water and 2 of Gatorade. Couldn't fill one empty bottle if o tried.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting for the customers to ask for a discount due to the Gretch-19 and drought. At this rate we'll be moving our residentials to a 10 day schedule despite the irrigation.
> 
> PS It can lake effect now...


I'd definitely give a 20% COVID break. Maybe even 25%.


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy heat wave Batman!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy heat wave Batman!!!


Yes Robin it's summer and it will get hot.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yes Robin it's summer and it will get hot.....


I thought it was cuz of global warming cuz I'm disrespecting my fellow man by operating fossil fuel equipment.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy heat wave Batman!!!


We're under a "heat dome"


----------



## BUFF

Warming up quick today and a little sticky...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was cuz of global warming cuz I'm disrespecting my fellow man by operating fossil fuel equipment.


So mulch anger.....


----------



## NYH1

Currently 95°, humiding and sunning out.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its been in the 90's for 8 days straight. No rain for 11 days and just over 1/2" in 30 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its been in the 90's for 8 days straight. No rain for 11 days and just over 1/2" in 30 days.


Not only does Gretch have it in for this state, so does nature.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Same, it’s been hot as balls here.
Been getting Gatorade’s for the guys each day along with a big cooler,


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not only does Gretch have it in for this state, so does nature.


Must be some sort of "implicant bias" , maybe because we have " great" lakes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same, it's been hot as balls here.
> Been getting Gatorade's for the guys each day along with a big cooler,


They need a new cooler every day?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's pooring...starting to sun also.


----------



## BUFF

Not as hot as yesterday but the humidity is 2X


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not as hot as yesterday but the humidity is 2X
> 
> View attachment 205051


KMA


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its been in the 90's for 8 days straight. No rain for 11 days and just over 1/2" in 30 days.


We can go 3wks with no rain


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> KMA


No thanks..... keep the mask on it...


----------



## DeVries

Hot here too. We need rain bad.


----------



## Ajlawn1

What a bunch of whiners... It's a dry Hondo...


----------



## Randall Ave

We have a possible storm tomorrow, like a tropical depression? So they say. Good day for paperwork.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> We can go 3wks with no rain


So can we...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had just over a half inch for our first turd floater. Should keep the dust down for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## magnatrac

Apparently it's been warm, not even refreshing jumping in the lake.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> We can go 3wks with no rain


We've gone almost 3 months with no snow...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> We've gone almost 3 months with no snow...


Same here, middle of June to the middle of September is when that typically happens


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> We've gone almost 3 months with no snow...


Been a year here.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's hotter than a Monkees [email protected]#$ outside. The wife's in the kitchen boiling water for spaghetti.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It's hotter than a Monkees [email protected]#$ outside. The wife's in the kitchen boiling water for spaghetti.


Since women typically "Run cold" it's no surprise.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Been a year here.


Ewe sure about that Pinocchio? Lol
https://www.nj.com/weather/2020/05/nj-just-got-some-snow-in-may-has-this-ever-happened-before.html


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like we're in for some weather. The alert said 50mph wind and penny size hail. 
Just started raining.


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe sure about that Pinocchio? Lol
> https://www.nj.com/weather/2020/05/nj-just-got-some-snow-in-may-has-this-ever-happened-before.html
> 
> View attachment 205059


I mean real snow, that was fake snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain in GR ...... send some this way , bill MM .


----------



## Mr.Markus

1¢ per mm. Cash only, no tax.


----------



## Randall Ave

We're at 73', 94 humidity, dew point is ,70. You could almost cut the air with a knife. Supposedly up to 4" of rain later today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're at around 2" by my place since the turds started floating yesterday.

More to the north as they were hit by a couple good ones Wednesday, less to the west.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're at around 2" by my place since the turds started floating yesterday.
> 
> More to the north as they were hit by a couple good ones Wednesday, less to the west.


We didn't get the high winds and hail last night. 
There were some pretty good boomers though.


----------



## BUFF

Calling 100* today and full sun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Calling 100* today and full sun


Hasn't hit 100° here since 2012.


----------



## Philbilly2

6 tenths of an inch last night... you can smell the corn growing this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> 6 tenths of an inch last night... you can smell the corn growing this morning...


Corn needed it bad here. It was discolored and leaves were curling pretty bad.


----------



## Hydromaster

Not to rub et en but,,,,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Butt wutt???


----------



## Hydromaster

Thermometer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a little rain last night but I didnt hear a thing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Raining off and on here... Starting to affect sales...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hasn't hit 100° here since 2012.


100* isn't common but it does happen occasionally but at least it's not sticky. At my place temps are typically 5-8*cooler since I'm tucked up against the mtns and there's a couple reservoirs close by, one being 1/4mile away and it cools off good at night. The wind helps too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tundering here now, thanks!


----------



## NYH1

It got up to 98° yesterday, it was warm.

90° and clouding right now.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I hear distant thunder and it's very calm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hear distant thunder and it's very calm


Unlike your governor.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nothing but a couple sprinkles.


----------



## SHAWZER

Bunch of rain here .... did you pay the bill ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Bunch of rain here .... did you pay the bill ?


I don't see any sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

MM handles all invoices ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> MM handles all invoices ........


He spent all the budget on the tow bill to get the mower out of the pond.


----------



## Randall Ave

Still pooring here. I sent the wife out for take out dinner. This way she feels involved. Boy did she get soaked.


----------



## BUFF

toasty and dry here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty bad when 80° and a dewpoint of 66° feels comfortable.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> toasty and dry here
> 
> View attachment 205081


I don't think we've ever had a 9% humidity here.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I don't think we've ever had a 9% humidity here.


It's been done to 5% a few times. Even though it's hot as long as your in the shade and there's a breeze it's better than 85* and 85% humidity. 
When it's this dry when you take a piece of bread oot of the bag it'll dry oot as if it was lightly toasted.
I have a evap or swamp cooler in my house which works great for arid climates and is very cheap to run along with cheap to buy. By nature it increases the humidity in the house which is needed otherwise bloody noses and dry skin is an issue.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty bad when 80° and a dewpoint of 66° feels comfortable.


Same here. The morning weather said it would be more comfortable today with the dew point in the low to mid 60s and it was. 
Felt good to have the water i drank go through the proper plumbing.


----------



## Hydromaster

77°
And
57% humidity

Nice, real nice...

9% is arid. 
High desert stuff...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 77°
> And
> 57% humidity
> 
> Nice, real nice...
> 
> 9% is arid.
> High desert stuff...


yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

It feels great out!


----------



## BUFF

Morning humidity is on the high side


----------



## Hydromaster

52°
Sunning


----------



## Randall Ave

Temp 76, humidity 81, dew point 71. Sweating just sitting here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Brrrrr....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brrrrr....


----------



## Hydromaster

45°


----------



## NYH1

About 86° and sunning with low dew point/humidity today! 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Nice,

73°F
24% humidity with a light breeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Nice,
> 
> 73°F
> 24% humidity with a light breeze
> View attachment 205166


No one axed...


----------



## EWSplow

Pretty nice downpour this afternoon. 
Nice to have a building that isn't tarped.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> No one axed...


Sew mulch anger.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> No one axed...


If he needs a boober to mind...
https://wncy.com/2020/07/12/manitowoc-fish-bobber-is-one-of-a-kind/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Sew mulch anger.


Et's da CO2 from the mask I haven't taken oof since yesterday.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et's da CO2 from the mask I haven't taken oof since yesterday.


Just tear a whole enit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Just tear a whole enit.


Gut idear...then I can put my chimney thru et.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et's da CO2 from the mask I haven't taken oof since yesterday.


Does your Remi need one?


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et's da CO2 from the mask I haven't taken oof since yesterday.


Liar liar, pants on fire


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks to b a soaker today!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks to b a soaker today!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks to b a soaker today!!!


Does it?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does it?


It most certainly does


----------



## Ajlawn1

Effecting... Gonna push through though... Gotta make that thirty seven bucks of profit today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sneaky rain today.


----------



## Philbilly2

@plow4beer you still above water?

They said on the news you guys got over 4" last night??? True or no?

If fell apart before it got up to us.

I got .4 tenths out of all of the "hype" 

Corn is going to be stressed with this heat we are supposed to get this weekend...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> @plow4beer you still above water?
> 
> They said on the news you guys got over 4" last night??? True or no?
> 
> If fell apart before it got up to us.
> 
> I got .4 tenths out of all of the "hype"
> 
> Corn is going to be stressed with this heat we are supposed to get this weekend...


Between the heat and rain corn around here took off. I don't see anything under 6 feet, most is taller.


----------



## NYH1

Currently 79°, slight rain and clouding.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

mid 80's and clouding up with a breeze. 16% H 39* DP


----------



## EWSplow

Hot and humid today and it rained this afternoon. 
Then hot and humid. 
The only breeze we got blew the cardboard from the pizza i had on the grill into my beer and it fell on the patio. Our neighbor manages a pizza joint and gave us an uncooked pizza. I tweaked it to our liking. 
Finally sat down to eat and I thought I felt rain. No such luck, condensation from my beer bottle dripping through the table and onto my foot.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Hot and humid today and it rained this afternoon.
> Then hot and humid.
> The only breeze we got blew the cardboard from the pizza i had on the grill into my beer and it fell on the patio. Our neighbor manages a pizza joint and gave us an uncooked pizza. I tweaked it to our liking.
> Finally sat down to eat and I thought I felt rain. No such luck, condensation from my beer bottle dripping through the table and onto my foot.


So a little sticky eh...


----------



## SHAWZER

25 c , feels like 33 , 81 % humidity here already.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 74' outside, humidity is at84, dew point is 67. Supposed to hit 94 today. We're are painting the garage at request, order of the township.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

78° and dewpoint of 73°...yuck


----------



## plow4beer

Philbilly2 said:


> @plow4beer you still above water?
> 
> They said on the news you guys got over 4" last night??? True or no?
> 
> If fell apart before it got up to us.
> 
> I got .4 tenths out of all of the "hype"
> 
> Corn is going to be stressed with this heat we are supposed to get this weekend...


Yes, in fact I had multiple people tell me isolated areas got upwards of 7inches....we needed rain, but not that mulch at once. We did get some work out of it though


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


>


The NWS should hire Olie


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aboot 1.2" from a couple turd floaters.

Which increased the humisery to 1,000%


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aboot 1.2" from a couple turd floaters.
> 
> Which increased the humisery to 1,000%


Wowsers!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had some thunder boomers earlier along with a good rain, now it's quite pleasant.


----------



## Philbilly2

Got 1.5" yesterday. Came down in sheets for about 20 minutes.

Good thing the ground was dry and and able to take it as when I crossed the river this morning it appeared to make no impact on the water level.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Philbilly2 said:


> Got 1.5" yesterday. Came down in sheets for about 20 minutes.
> 
> Good thing the ground was dry and and able to take it as when I crossed the river this morning it appeared to make no impact on the water level.


So is the bridge fixed?


----------



## EWSplow

Aerospace Eng said:


> So is the bridge fixed?


Beat me to it. I was wondering how he crossed the river...


----------



## Philbilly2

Aerospace Eng said:


> So is the bridge fixed?


HA... yeah right.







That is rich.

They closed it again July 6th so that they could knock the old piers out from under it to allow them to erect the new ones. We took a cruise down in the river with the gator on the 5th and they had the concrete poured up and out of the water on the newly driven pilings.

We are being told that the temporary support structure that is holding the bridge in the air is not designed to withstand additional load from vehicles.

According the the county engineer, "in a perfect world" they should be done in 30 days... I am not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Beat me to it. I was wondering how he crossed the river...


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Beat me to it. I was wondering how he crossed the river...


Next bridge downstream.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> HA... yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is rich.
> 
> They closed it again July 6th so that they could knock the old piers out from under it to allow them to erect the new ones. We took a cruise down in the river with the gator on the 5th and they had the concrete poured up and out of the water on the newly driven pilings.
> 
> We are being told that the temporary support structure that is holding the bridge in the air is not designed to withstand additional load from vehicles.
> 
> According the the county engineer, "in a perfect world" they should be done in 30 days... I am not going to hold my breath.


They could have probably gotten away with, "closed because of covid-19".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like some weather rolling through. 
The sky got dark, but just a few rain drops so far. 
At least there's some breeze and i think there's a cold front behind it, so hopefully more pleasant before too long.


----------



## BUFF

78* and 9% h got down to 45* last night, great sleeping weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 78* and 9% h got down to 45* last night, great sleeping weather


Whatever...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever...


Yeah it's a little dry.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just walked out to grab some crap out of my truck... Almost hurts...


----------



## Hydromaster

70°F
48% humidity.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@EWSplow Where's that cold front?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> @EWSplow Where's that cold front?
> 
> View attachment 205446


Was wondering the same thing.

I think he was lying.

*Current conditions at*
*Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
*Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.








Mostly Cloudy

74°F

23°C

*Humidity* 97%
*Wind Speed* W 8 mph
*Barometer* 29.88 in (1011.2 mb)
*Dewpoint* 73°F (23°C)
*Visibility* 10.00 mi
*Last update* 27 Jul 5:53 am EDT


----------



## Randall Ave

Only 146 days until winter ❄.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just walked out to grab some crap out of my truck... Almost hurts...
> 
> View attachment 205440


Wear your mask it blocks all that stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Only 146 days until winter ❄.


Hopefully we actually have a winter this year.


----------



## Randall Ave

We are supposed to hit 95 today, will feel like 105.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> We are supposed to hit 95 today, will feel like 105.


So it will even feel like hell.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> @EWSplow Where's that cold front?
> 
> View attachment 205446


Wondering the same thing. 
The forecasters couldn't have possibly been wrong...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Wondering the same thing.
> The forecasters couldn't have possibly been wrong...


I'm blaming you...dewpoint is still 74.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it will even feel like hell.


I think that's every day here.


----------



## Hydromaster

68°
Dew point 46°

Feels muggy.....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm blaming you...dewpoint is still 74.


We had too much moisture in our air. Sent some across the pond. We believe in sharing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was wondering the same thing.
> 
> I think he was lying.
> 
> *Current conditions at*
> *Grand Rapids, Gerald R. Ford International Airport (KGRR)*
> *Lat: *42.88°N*Lon: *85.52°W*Elev: *794ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly Cloudy
> 
> 74°F
> 
> 23°C
> 
> *Humidity* 97%
> *Wind Speed* W 8 mph
> *Barometer* 29.88 in (1011.2 mb)
> *Dewpoint* 73°F (23°C)
> *Visibility* 10.00 mi
> *Last update* 27 Jul 5:53 am EDT


97% humidity.... no wonder you're always whizzed oof.....


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Only 146 days until winter ❄.


Early Snow for us is aboot 6-7weeks away oot here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 97% humidity.... no wonder you're always whizzed oof.....


I know...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its 85 right now, the dew point is 70 and there is a line of storms getting really close.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its 85 right now, the dew point is 70 and there is a line of storms getting really close.


That's all Oomkes green coming, nothing frightening whatsoever...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Now the suns out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's all Oomkes green coming, nothing frightening whatsoever...


I'm not skared.


----------



## BUFF

Got a pleasant 73* 10-15mph breeze and Probably 10-15% humidity based on how fast the lattes are evaporating...


----------



## EWSplow

Dew point below 60*. Pleasant morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Dew point below 60*. Pleasant morning.


It's pretty depressing that a 60° dew point feels comfortable.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's pretty depressing that a 60° dew point feels comfortable.


I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I'll take what I can get.


Yeah, I hear ya. Just checked and it's 67 here but the doors and windows are open. I hate AC but I hate heat/humisery more. So any chance I can, the AC goes oof.


----------



## Hydromaster

DP 47°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> DP 47°


Don't you have fish to torture?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you have fish to torture?


Next month,

77°F
DP 45°
Humidity 33%
UV index 9


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. Just checked and it's 67 here but the doors and windows are open. I hate AC but I hate heat/humisery more. So any chance I can, the AC goes oof.


I don't like the A/C that much either but I do like my sleep so the A/C is on until it gets in the 50's at night and there hasn't been many of those this year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Polar vortex...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Polar vortex...
> 
> View attachment 205549


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Luther

Fake weather


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Polar vortex...
> 
> View attachment 205549


Roschach test?


----------



## BUFF

Nice little storm moving in


----------



## prezek

After our hottest month on record, august is switching things up with a tropical storm/hurricane up the coast...2020 can end now...


----------



## NYH1

prezek said:


> After our hottest month on record, august is switching things up with a tropical storm/hurricane up the coast...2020 can end now...


July 2020 was our hottest month ever as well. If the rest of August is mid 80's and low dew points like today, I'll take it....July sucked.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

We got some rain coming in now, of course my Friday job showed up at 7 last night, don't fit inside. And a tropical storm for the start of the week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did Mark fill in the moat...?

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7300-Draper-Rd_Jackson_MI_49201_M47069-78148


----------



## BUFF

67*, no breeze/wind, blue sky with occasional red clouds close to the ground...


----------



## Hydromaster

You shouldn’t be shooting those red lights off of those windmills.

Teenagers...


70°
DP49°
UV 9
With a nice 3mph breeze


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> You shouldn't be shooting those red lights off of those windmills.
> 
> Teenagers...
> 
> 70°
> DP49°
> UV 9
> With a nice 3mph breeze


The aunt would love that, it's the only light pollution there is. At least they're only on the north side of the place and you can only see a few from the front deck.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Did Mark fill in the moat...?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7300-Draper-Rd_Jackson_MI_49201_M47069-78148


If he gets a mag light on that 22 of his, he could do some damage from the parapet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Did Mark fill in the moat...?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7300-Draper-Rd_Jackson_MI_49201_M47069-78148


No


----------



## EWSplow

A little cooler today, 60*.
Record rainfall last night, 5+" in less than 12 hours.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> A little cooler today, 60*.
> Record rainfall last night, 5+" in less than 12 hours.


That would be a lot of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That would be a lot of snow.


Epic!


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> That would be a lot of snow.


Plowing with the storm might require a lot of skin.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Plowing with the storm might require a lot of skin.


Probably have to pre-salt and pre-plow.


----------



## cwren2472

Mr.Markus said:


> Did Mark fill in the moat...?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7300-Draper-Rd_Jackson_MI_49201_M47069-78148


$500k for a castle. Dang, New England real estate sucks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Epic!


Good thing Boss came out with another game changer....

plow, spray and then sweep!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cwren2472 said:


> $500k for a castle. Dang, New England real estate sucks.


Probably need to meet the locals to understand...


----------



## BossPlow2010

The weather is awesome today!
Wish everyday was this nice
67°


----------



## Randall Ave

If it rains any harder here, I be looken for Noah and his Ark.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> If it rains any harder here, I be looken for Noah and his Ark.


It's good to Noah guy....


----------



## SHAWZER

66 f here , nice temp but humidity is high at 89 %


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> It's good to Noah guy....


I guess I asked for that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tornado watch here...


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you outside watching ?


----------



## NYH1

It's been raining most of the morning into the afternoon. 

Currently 68°, 98% humidity, 66° dew point and just started sunning.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Tornado watch here...


That was us a few hours ago. I sent it your way, I don't want you to feel left out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Are you outside watching ?


The last one I took a sandwich break...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Food for thought thread...

Home cooked roast beef with havarti cheese, Dijon mustard, iceberg lettuce on Yukon gold potatoe bread.


----------



## SHAWZER

Eating in your shelter ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It cost as much as my first house so might as well...


----------



## SHAWZER

Your new GMC fit in there too ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

In this instance my truck* is* the shelter


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> That was us a few hours ago. I sent it your way, I don't want you to feel left out.


I'm OK with being left out on that one.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Should of plugged my truck in last night... Brrrrr...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should of plugged my truck in last night... Brrrrr...


Agree!


----------



## cjames808

We got 5 inches in aboot 4-5 hours the other day. (Rain)


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Agree!
> View attachment 205621


9.3mpg?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> 9.3mpg?


Cityfolk...


----------



## SHAWZER

There gallons are smaller than our gallons .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Agree!
> View attachment 205621


153k!!! Didn't you just buy that!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Cityfolk...


Yes....
Worst I got with my 6.2L guzzler was 7.2mpg pulling a 30' GN tri axle with aboot 8ton of barn wood. Had a couple 5 and 6 % grades that were 2-6miles long along the way too.
I average just under 14mpg but have got as high as 16.5mpg on trips if the wind isn't an issue.


----------



## Philbilly2

The only thing I know about fuel economy on my truck is that when the needle is closer to the "E" than the "F"... it is time to put some fuel in it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Oh, and 49 degrees at 3:30 this morning... simply beautiful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should of plugged my truck in last night... Brrrrr...


Still jorts and tshirt weather here...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still jorts and tshirt weather here...


Wife beaters are not classified as t-shirts in other states, just FYI...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wife beaters are not classified as t-shirts in other states, just FYI...


Only in Indiana then...got it.


----------



## BUFF

nice day eh.... probably 10-12% humidity


----------



## Mr.Markus

Philbilly2 said:


> The only thing I know about fuel economy on my truck is that when the needle is closer to the "E" than the "F"... it is time to put some fuel in it.


You know more than my wife...!


----------



## Hydromaster

46°
Sunning 

DP30°


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 46°
> Sunning
> 
> DP30°


Dew point below 70* was nice while it lasted. On the rise again.


----------



## BUFF

Another nice day in sage country... little warmer today but have plenty of hydration vessels


----------



## BossPlow2010

Why are you sitting in the passenger seat?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why are you sitting in the passenger seat?


He's hydrating


----------



## SHAWZER

When you have long arms you can take a pic from anywhere in the truck .


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why are you sitting in the passenger seat?


Yes.... my boy took his pickup this weekend
and I'm gate "B"


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy bow echo! 80-100mph winds! Batten down the hatches boys!


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy bow echo! 80-100mph winds! Batten down the hatches boys!
> 
> View attachment 205710


80-100mph is a stiff breeze...…


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy bow echo! 80-100mph winds! Batten down the hatches boys!
> 
> View attachment 205710


It looks like it is gunna fall apart... just like yesterdays rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> It looks like it is gunna fall apart... just like yesterdays rain


What rain?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What rain?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy bow echo! 80-100mph winds! Batten down the hatches boys!
> 
> View attachment 205710


I saw that in our radar. Looks like we're close to the bullseye. I'm not worried, the forecast is only 50%.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I saw that in our radar. Looks like we're close to the bullseye. I'm not worried, the forecast is only 50%.


You should take your sailboat out...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should take your sailboat out...


Gets a little white knuckish above 50 knots.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy bow echo! 80-100mph winds! Batten down the hatches boys!
> 
> View attachment 205710


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Gets a little white knuckish above 50 knots.


You could visit Mark by taking the short way across.


----------



## Hydromaster

Et was 41°f this am


----------



## Ajlawn1

Storms here...


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like we dodged a bullet. 
I think I saw @Philbilly2 patio furniture in one of the videos. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...chicago-area-with-dangerous-winds-up-100-mph/


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It looks like we dodged a bullet.
> I think I saw @Philbilly2 patio furniture in one of the videos.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...chicago-area-with-dangerous-winds-up-100-mph/


What a dud... Quick burst of wind when it first showed and then fishizzle...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a dud... Quick burst of wind when it first showed and then fishizzle...


Very underwhelming.


----------



## BUFF

Should have some colourful sunsets the next couple days.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.9n...creek/73-cb14fa42-d59e-4212-b219-4691657a25e1


----------



## Ajlawn1

Storms over...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Storms over...
> 
> View attachment 205720


I see you're watching the lion king...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a dud... Quick burst of wind when it first showed and then fishizzle...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Very underwhelming.


We got some rain and i could hear thunder, but no wind. 
At least the humidity dropped a little.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/particularly-dangerous-situation-derecho/

Did you find any lost Amazon drivers @Philbilly2 ???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/particularly-dangerous-situation-derecho/
> 
> Did you find any lost Amazon drivers @Philbilly2 ???


The problem is the corn was not planted 6 ft apart.


----------



## Philbilly2

Got a little windy last night... 6 tenths is all for rain... 

Power and internet both out when I got home from work at 3pm.

Power came back on at 4:45am this morning. Still have no internet at home yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Did a quick weather check, no inclement weather in sight...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did a quick weather check, no inclement weather in sight...
> 
> View attachment 205843
> 
> View attachment 205844


Honing your creeping skills eh.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Honing your creeping skills eh.


No zoom...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did a quick weather check, no inclement weather in sight...
> 
> View attachment 205843
> 
> View attachment 205844


You in a hot air balloon


----------



## Ajlawn1

.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 205875


That cant be right, I don't see any sign of the virus on that map.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That cant be right, I don't see any sign of the virus on that map.


Adjust your spectacles, you didn't read the fine print...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Adjust your spectacles, you didn't read the fine print...
> 
> View attachment 205880


So, if the covid-19 stats change, the weather forecast will as well?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> So, if the covid-19 stats change, the weather forecast will as well?


Yes snow totals will be inflated higher than what actually falls...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes snow totals will be inflated higher than what actually falls...


That's been happening for years.

Will we have to wear masks due to the extreme cold? Social distance our 1 person plowing crews?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's been happening for years.
> 
> Will we have to wear masks due to the extreme cold? Social distance our 1 person plowing crews?


You will also have to amend your contracts that you will keep 6' of distance from parked cars when plowing lots.


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes snow totals will be inflated higher than what actually falls...


Perfect. That will be helpful with my tiered agreements.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Perfect. That will be helpful with my tiered agreements.


Hospitals must have tiered contracts too...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Adjust your spectacles, you didn't read the fine print...
> 
> View attachment 205880


There it is in the fine print.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Adjust your spectacles, you didn't read the fine print...
> 
> View attachment 205880


Source for fact checking needed.....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Social distance our 1 person plowing crews?


Yes


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Source for fact checking needed.....


start with snopes...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> start with snopes...


This guy?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

86 degrees 
41 % humidity 
Feels pretty good in the shade with a breeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 86 degrees
> 41 % humidity
> Feels pretty good in the shade with a breeze.


Kinda doesn't.

86° and 39% humisery.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Adjust your spectacles, you didn't read the fine print...
> 
> View attachment 205880


I like that winter is only gonna hit The States this year...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> I like that winter is only gonna hit The States this year...


Lucky you


----------



## BUFF

81* with 8% humidity at the ranch..... Lattes are going down at a high rate


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 81* with 8% humidity at the ranch..... Lattes are going down at a high rate


It's 78 here, humidity is at 68. Going in by NYC early tomorrow morning for parts. Just can't wait.


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep hydrated .....


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Keep hydrated .....


Ben working on it, so has the dog


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It's 78 here, humidity is at 68. Going in by NYC early tomorrow morning for parts. Just can't wait.


Bet you'll have more traffic than me....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Bet you'll have more traffic than me....


I think you are correct.


----------



## NYH1

June and especially July (our warmest month on record) were drier (as in not much rain), hotter with higher dew points and humidity then normal.

So far August has been cooler then normal. Almost feels like fall already, dipping down into the 50°'s at night with a lot of dew on things earlier in the evenings and later in the mornings.

I can't wait for deer season. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Randall Ave

Here, temp is 78, humidity is 77, dew point 70. Sun's out. Can we have just one cool day.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Stop What?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Stop What?


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

K


----------



## BUFF

52* no breeze hazy due to smoke but still a nice day. 
Haven’t seen another vehicle or person since I peeled oof the hi way yesterday at 4pm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 52* no breeze hazy due to smoke but still a nice day.
> Haven't seen another vehicle or person since I peeled oof the hi way yesterday at 4pm.


Rumour on the playground is sasquatch does shy away from people.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is sasquatch does shy away from people.


Yes, preferred company is....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Could probably use a few drops of rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Could probably use a few drops of rain.


Haven't been stuck lately?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lol no.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Could probably use a few drops of rain.


Yes it's as dry as a...


----------



## m_ice

Its been wet here with rain at the right times...haven't skipped any weekly mowings all year


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Could probably use a few drops of rain.


Not this week


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Yes it's as dry as a...


As a what?

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

There was a slight chance of rain in the forecast for today. I think that's over. Nothing in the near future.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> As a what?
> 
> NYH1.


A mummy's fart...


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> A mummy's fart...


Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

sheesh that was a hot one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> sheesh that was a hot one.


It really can stop anytime....lake effect is looking better all the time.


----------



## SHAWZER

What is the water temp in the Moat ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> What is the water temp in the Moat ?


The gators are demanding ice...


----------



## Turf Z

I'm ready to be miserable in a different variety

Pretty sure it's been about 90 atleast once a week since May, every week


----------



## Ajlawn1

Had to kick the pool heater on to get ready for this miserable week...


----------



## EWSplow

92 and humid and we're siding.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to kick the pool heater on to get ready for this miserable week...


I never turned mine off but then again it's not set to 90 either.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We've only had 4 temps all summer. There's been hot, hotter, really hot and extremely hot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Coming home from our "outdoor" gym this morning could see lightninging in the west. 

Checked oot the radar and it's a good 100 miles away. Pretty coolio.


----------



## Turf Z

Too bad it’ll break up before it gets here. Could use a good excuse to do some desk work.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Too bad it'll break up before it gets here. Could use a good excuse to do some desk work.


Already have that plan for the blazing heat tomorrow....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice sunrise.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## SHAWZER

Your winter is to be very Flaky ? Is that good or bad ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Your winter is to be very Flaky ? Is that good or bad ?


Yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok , Now I know .


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Coming home from our "outdoor" gym this morning could see lightninging in the west.
> 
> Checked oot the radar and it's a good 100 miles away. Pretty coolio.


Pretty good light show and thunder. 
Quite a bit of rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Pretty good light show and thunder.
> Quite a bit of rain.


Lucky you...still dry here.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lucky you...still dry here.


It had let up for a bit. Just got another downpour. 
Not sure what time it started, early am, maybe around 3?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lucky you...still dry here.


Then Hydrate


----------



## BUFF




----------



## NYH1

68°, breezing nicely, clouding slightly, not too bad though, 52% humidity....nice day! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

My truck says its 91...its lying. 
At least there's some breeze off the lake.


----------



## Turf Z

Holy hot today


----------



## Hydromaster

70°

It almost felt “muggy “ at 59% humidity.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 70°
> 
> It almost felt "muggy " at 59% humidity.


Similar here. Heat index 98*.


----------



## Hydromaster

Feels like 70°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It rained all morning and now its 80 with 73% humidity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It rained all morning and now its 80 with 73% humidity.


Not here...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not here...


Why are you there?
Don't you want any pie?


----------



## Randall Ave

Hurricane Laura is going to be a catagory 4 when she hits land. She's a mean girl.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Weird... Waters falling from the sky...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good grief... Pretty sure Laura just showed up here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief... Pretty sure Laura just showed up here...


Ingalls?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ingalls?


Busch...


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Ajlawn1

Laura's over...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Laura's over...
> 
> View attachment 206087
> View attachment 206088


Did you grab some drivethru?
That usually clears the storm...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got some weather approaching again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't weather always coming and going?


----------



## Turf Z

Alright so just hot again today, got it


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't weather always coming and going?


Hence the word "again"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Alright so just hot again today, got it


A wee bit moist oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hence the word "again"...


Woodn't "still" be the appropriate adverb?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Woodn't "still" be the appropriate adverb?


No, as still would insinuate the same type of weather... "It's still raining", "It's still sunning." Laura was yesterday then we had a change to hot and sunning during the day today... Then we had a change back to like Laura type storms *again*...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, as still would insinuate the same type of weather... "It's still raining", "It's still sunning." Laura was yesterday then we had a change to hot and sunning during the day today... Then we had a change back to like Laura type storms *again*...


But it's still weathering...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> But it's still weathering...


Again...?


----------



## BUFF

Yes


----------



## SHAWZER

1 ton weather rock is wet .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> 1 ton weather rock is wet .


Quit whizzing on it.


----------



## EWSplow

Much more comfortable today. Temperatures in the 70s and less humidity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Much more comfortable today. Temperatures in the 70s and less humidity.


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

Crappy and raining here today, wouldn't be so bad cept for the, too much beer headache.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Crappy and raining here today, wouldn't be so bad cept for the, too much beer headache.


I'm sure you know the best way to relieve the pain of falling off a horse...


----------



## BUFF

51* clear.
Rained last night for the 1st time in aboot 4wks, was a nice gentle shower that ended up being aboot 3/8". Sky is clear for the 1st in aboot 3wks when the fires on the west slope started up, don't smell smoke either.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'm sure you know the best way to relieve the pain of falling off a horse...


Yeah.... you shoot it.


----------



## Hydromaster

48°
DP 34°
And suning

Might see lows dip into the 30’s next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Crappy and raining here today, wouldn't be so bad cept for the, too much beer headache.


That was beer?

Still think it looked like lemonade.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was beer?
> 
> Still think it looked like lemonade.


Well if I had anything stronger I'd really be worthless today.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Well if I had anything stronger I'd really be worthless today.


Should have had a glass of water to sip on..... or pounded Latte's which hydrates too.Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Should have had a glass of water to sip on..... or pounded Latte's which hydrates too.Thumbs Up


It was something called Golden Blonde Ale. Here we have to eat outside, and not many choices. And I figured I might as well anoy some one with useless texts.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It was something called Golden Blonde Ale. Here we have to eat outside, and not many choices. And I figured I might as well anoy some one with useless texts.


I get a few of them from the upper Midwest.....


----------



## BUFF

Still hasn't hit 70*, nice cool day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Its 75 here, humidity is 88. Been here 12 hours, stopping at the store for a large can o Heinekin. That should do me in.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Its 75 here, humidity is 88. Been here 12 hours, stopping at the store for a large can o Heinekin. That should do me in.


88%... it's 40% here and my hair is a mess.....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 88%... it's 40% here and my hair is a mess.....


I did a starter on a C-15, and fuel tank brackets on another one, both Freightliners. And a pitman arm on a IH. Plus other crap. I'm beat, and the wife is getting the sharp tools out tomorrow, haircut time again. We got no rain today to speak of. We're supposed to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I get a few of them from the upper Midwest.....


Sno???


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sno???


Blondes?


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather rock is wet again , no whizzing was involved .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Weather rock is wet again , no whizzing was involved .


Dew/do/due?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Weather rock is wet again , no whizzing was involved .


Big waves.


----------



## EWSplow

Nice morning. 59* near the lake. A little cooler inland. Turned the AC off yesterday and opened windows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Nice morning. 59* near the lake. A little cooler inland. Turned the AC off yesterday and opened windows.


Hoping we don't need it again until next August.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hoping we don't need it again until next August.


Mine will be running all week.


----------



## BUFF

Highs of mid 70's / hi 70's and lows hi 40's most the week


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Snow above 10K tonight

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...now-on-the-way-tonight/ar-BB18yksp?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 206172


Kind of selective eh....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 206172


Not fair, your weather window has a lake outside.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not fair, your weather window has a lake outside.
> 
> View attachment 206175


Yeah, but you have your weather rock clearly visible...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not fair, your weather window has a lake outside.
> 
> View attachment 206175


You might wanna get a load of Mason sand.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> You might wanna get a load of Mason sand.


I have more we just moved it from that bin.


----------



## BUFF

https://www.9news.com/article/weath...-soon/73-bfa3d7d8-60fc-412a-af83-03a145ec9dea


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!


No it's spelt SNOW


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> View attachment 206187
> 
> 
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...-soon/73-bfa3d7d8-60fc-412a-af83-03a145ec9dea


It can stop now.


----------



## DeVries

New dock instal on a pond. It's not a lake but it's still water.

Box is still holding up @markus


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> It can stop now.


sez ewe


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> sez ewe


Sheryl I did.


----------



## EWSplow

DeVries said:


> New dock instal on a pond. It's not a lake but it's still water.
> 
> Box is still holding up @markus
> 
> View attachment 206188


Did you happen to see any floating picnic tables?


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Did you happen to see any floating picnic tables?


And or any mowers stuck along the edge?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> New dock instal on a pond. It's not a lake but it's still water.
> 
> Box is still holding up @markus
> 
> View attachment 206188


Rumour on the playground is a skidsteer works great for installation.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is a skidsteer works great for installation.


Just need the deep water kit


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is a skidsteer works great for installation.


You would know


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> New dock instal on a pond. It's not a lake but it's still water.
> 
> Box is still holding up @markus
> 
> View attachment 206188


Cant believe it still looks good on a ford...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Cant believe it still looks good on a ford...


It should, it's been upgraded....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Cant believe it still looks good on a ford...


Ford makes anything look good, that's why I drive one...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ford makes anything look good, that's why I drive one...


And you put your wife in a GM.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ford makes anything look good, that's why I drive one...


I thought it was your mask.


----------



## EWSplow

A certain Mason in Wisconsin is going to be upset his favorite meteorologist is retiring. 
https://www.wisn.com/article/celebrating-sally-seversons-34-years-at-wisn-12-news/33852401


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ford makes anything look good, that's why I drive one...


Jeez, how ugly were you before...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> A certain Mason in Wisconsin is going to be upset his favorite meteorologist is retiring.
> https://www.wisn.com/article/celebrating-sally-seversons-34-years-at-wisn-12-news/33852401


Who?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Jeez, how ugly were you before...?


You ever seen Shrek?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> You ever seen Shrek?


You drive a Furrarri too...!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


The guy who hasn't responded...he's probably heart broken. Now he has to get a weather rock to determine weather he can pour concrete.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Chilly today

and windy...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Chilly today
> 
> and windy...
> 
> View attachment 206253
> 
> 
> View attachment 206254


What! No Ferris?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! No Ferris?


Just a demo, haven't had good luck with the kohlers, but I like the directional control with the tube.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just a demo, haven't had good luck with the kohlers, but I like the directional control with the tube.


Guess I never really checked out the Scag, is it different then the Hurricane as far as chute control? 10k?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Hot then cold then seasonal


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes
> View attachment 206255
> View attachment 206256


Always wondered if they'd be worth a damn for those dustings/+ events...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Always wondered if they'd be worth a damn for those dustings/+ events...


Maybe ...I know a backpack blower works well for the right conditions.


----------



## Hydromaster

47°

Say'en et might snow in the high county in the next few days.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Maybe ...I know a backpack blower works well for the right conditions.


Agree...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Maybe ...I know a backpack blower works well for the right conditions.


I used my BP Blower for up to 3-4" regularly but our snow is dry too.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> our snow is dry .


Those are the right conditions...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Hot then cold then seasonal
> 
> View attachment 206257


Thats quite a change in temp from near 90 to 40 for the high in one day.


----------



## Hydromaster

Cooling off , it is fall..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> it is fall..


It is...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> It is...?


Sure,
Meteorological autumn starts September 1st in the Northern Hemisphere


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats quite a change in temp from near 90 to 40 for the high in one day.


It's typical in the spring and fall. Many times I've plowed and 2 days later mowed around stacks of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Guess I never really checked out the Scag, is it different then the Hurricane as far as chute control? 10k?


Mulch different...and better.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mulch different...and better.


Because???


----------



## BUFF

yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Because???


They are...


----------



## BossPlow2010

That demo unit only has 60 hours on it, but they said they’d sell it as a used unit, may just go that route,


I think one of the wind maker brands was bought out earlier this year, I just don’t remember which one.


Edit: it’s turned out to be a very nice meteorological fall day...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> That demo unit only has 60 hours on it, but they said they'd sell it as a used unit, may just go that route,
> 
> I think one of the wind maker brands was bought out earlier this year, I just don't remember which one.


New warranty with the demo?


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> New warranty with the demo?


Not sure, I would imagine the engine has a warranty, their primary salesman is on vacation until Tuesday


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> That demo unit only has 60 hours on it, but they said they'd sell it as a used unit, may just go that route,
> 
> I think one of the wind maker brands was bought out earlier this year, I just don't remember which one.
> 
> Edit: it's turned out to be a very nice meteorological fall day...


Price? There's one here for 9500 with 70 hrs...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Price? There's one here for 9500 with 70 hrs...


Dealer's New is 9800.
SCAG MSRP is 11,400.
Which makes the 15% fire fighter discount not worth it.


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> That demo unit only has 60 hours on it, but they said they'd sell it as a used unit, may just go that route,
> 
> I think one of the wind maker brands was bought out earlier this year, I just don't remember which one.
> 
> Edit: it's turned out to be a very nice meteorological fall day...


Et es
A warm 72°
Humidity 34%
With a nice 4mph breeze


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dealer's New is 9800.
> SCAG MSRP is 11,400.
> Which makes the 15% fire fighter discount not worth it.


Well then, $300 off for 70hrs... That's no deal here.

71° but feels hotter...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not sure, I would imagine the engine has a warranty, their primary salesman is on vacation until Tuesday


If its a true demo then it should be sold with a new warranty


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> meteorological


Been getting tutoring from Todd's daughter?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Et es
> A warm 72°
> Humidity 34%
> With a nice 4mph breeze
> View attachment 206267


Booze cruising gravel roads is a great American pass time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Price? There's one here for 9500 with 70 hrs...


What a ripoff.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a ripoff.


I know.



Ajlawn1 said:


> That's no deal here.


74° and breezy...


----------



## Luther

Hydromaster said:


> Et es
> A warm 72°
> Humidity 34%
> With a nice 4mph breeze
> View attachment 206267


Where da trees


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Where da trees


In da mtns and river drainages where they belong.Thumbs Up


----------



## Hydromaster

Luther said:


> Where da trees


They get in the way of the view.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice day in Ludington.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 206270
> Nice day in Ludington.


Loouk at thoes trees...
@Luther


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> They get in the way of the view.


Plus Native Americans us them for cover too.


Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 206270
> Nice day in Ludington.


Family reunion this weekend?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Look at all the masks you guys threw in the water


----------



## Mr.Markus

I also had...

"Skid steer search and rescue...?"


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> I also had...
> 
> "Compound moat patrol...?"


Crisp 57° this morning...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Crisp 57° this morning...


Too bad you don't live in Denver, not only would you always be hungry, but it's going to be 100° this weekend


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too bad you don't live in Denver, not only would you always be hungry, but it's going to be 100° this weekend
> View attachment 206271


mafia phile forecast...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too bad you don't live in Denver, not only would you always be hungry, but it's going to be 100° this weekend
> View attachment 206271


Yes Denver is going to be hot this weekend and they deserve it too. Where I'm at it's generally cooler by 5-7* mainly due to being at the base of the foothills and open/rural.
51*, clear


----------



## Hydromaster

*Monday -Tuesday *








Low temps 14°-15°

( must be a polar vortex)


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> *Monday -Tuesday *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low temps 14°-15°
> 
> ( must be a polar vortex)


I thought it was Fall...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought it was Fall...


I wuz told it's still summer???


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought it was Fall...


It is, temps fall, leaves fall and snow falls


----------



## LapeerLandscape

45 this morning, you can see the steam coming off the pool.


----------



## Hydromaster

Beat us 54°


----------



## Hydromaster

Just over the pass & only 64mi away...


















Looks like a nice summers day


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> 45 this morning, you can see the steam coming off the pool.
> 
> View attachment 206283


What's that in the bottom of the pool?


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's that in the bottom of the pool?
> 
> View attachment 206287


A couple leaves from the wind we had this week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> A couple leaves from the wind we had this week.


Oh sorry, that was me


----------



## EWSplow

Rained this morning, then sunny for a few hours. 
Some pretty good thunder going on now.

Edit, just started hailing. Edit, just HUGE rain drops, not hail.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Suppose to be 67 here at 9pm then climb to 70 by 11pm with thunderstorms the rest of the night.


----------



## BUFF

Warmed up quick today then a shift of wind brought in smoke and ash from a fire called Cameron Peak fire which is aboot 40 miles<> as the crow fly's. I'd rather have hot than smoke and ash, wind has shifted and it's not as bad.
Looking forward to the cool down and snow Monday night / Tuesday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Warmed up quick today then a shift of wind brought in smoke and ash from a fire called Cameron Peak fire which is aboot 40 miles<> as the crow fly's. I'd rather have hot than smoke and ash, wind has shifted and it's not as bad.
> Looking forward to the cool down and snow Monday night / Tuesday.


You need one of these so you can blow it back.


----------



## Hydromaster

Temps fell over night, 39°

A haze from thoes calli fires


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The warden showed me a BookFace post and pic from some acquaintances from Yucaipa that had to evacuate due to the fire there.

One was the guy that picked us up from Vegas after the Fummins inferno.


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...-trapped-by-wildfire/sharevideo/6188240520001


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh sorry, that was me
> View attachment 206289


Did you buy it...?


----------



## BUFF

Rain/Snow can't show up soon enough at my uncles place. Fire started west of his place and was moving pretty fast towards it Saturday/Sunday.
He fired up the vintage Cat dozer and has been cutting fire breaks along his western fence line and around the house / barnyard. Has water tanks with trash pumps staged around the house/ barnyard and moved cows to the north side of the ranch. 
He hasn't grazed the southwest side of the ranch for a year to allow for the grass to come back and this is where the fire is heading. If the fire was to burn several sections it would put more stress on available /grass pasture and really hose things up resulting in feeding hay earlier than normal.

https://county10.com/bureau-of-land-management-fighting-wildfire-near-hanna-wy/


----------



## SHAWZER

Windy , I think he did and left it on all night .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Rain/Snow can't show up soon enough at my uncles place. Fire started west of his place and was moving pretty fast towards it Saturday/Sunday.
> He fired up the vintage Cat dozer and has been cutting fire breaks along his western fence line and around the house / barnyard. Has water tanks with trash pumps staged around the house/ barnyard and moved cows to the north side of the ranch.
> He hasn't grazed the southwest side of the ranch for a year to allow for the grass to come back and this is where the fire is heading. If the fire was to burn several sections it would put more stress on available /grass pasture and really hose things up resulting in feeding hay earlier than normal.
> 
> https://county10.com/bureau-of-land-management-fighting-wildfire-near-hanna-wy/


Good read

https://www.propublica.org/article/they-know-how-to-prevent-megafires-why-wont-anybody-listen


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Good read
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/they-know-how-to-prevent-megafires-why-wont-anybody-listen


Read that a week ago. More stupidity from the left.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Rain/Snow can't show up soon enough at my uncles place. Fire started west of his place and was moving pretty fast towards it Saturday/Sunday.
> He fired up the vintage Cat dozer and has been cutting fire breaks along his western fence line and around the house / barnyard. Has water tanks with trash pumps staged around the house/ barnyard and moved cows to the north side of the ranch.
> He hasn't grazed the southwest side of the ranch for a year to allow for the grass to come back and this is where the fire is heading. If the fire was to burn several sections it would put more stress on available /grass pasture and really hose things up resulting in feeding hay earlier than normal.
> 
> https://county10.com/bureau-of-land-management-fighting-wildfire-near-hanna-wy/


Hope it rains/snows/misses him.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Read that a week ago. More stupidity from the left.


Remember reading something similar concerning the Houston flood.... basically saying the flood would not have been nearly as devastating if they would stop building / approving development in flood plains.

Same with California along the lines of approving development in areas that are historically susceptible to catching fire.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Good read
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/they-know-how-to-prevent-megafires-why-wont-anybody-listen


Two ways to deal with wildland/forest fires, let them burn or remove fuel on the ground/clear cutting.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope it rains/snows/misses him.


He's is a desert climate and typically takes 2yrs for pasture grass to rebound from grazing. They were lucky this winter with the amount of snow they got which helps the grass rebound in pastures that have been grazed in the last 2yrs. If he lost some pasture due to the fire it will bounce back quicker but it'll still take time. Cows are in a safe area, sounds like they have good fire / defense lines around the house/barnyard along water if needed and has a good fine line along the fence line where the fire would be coming through. If he lost pasture the worst case is he feeds more hay.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> He's is a desert climate and typically takes 2yrs for pasture grass to rebound from grazing. They were lucky this winter with the amount of snow they got which helps the grass rebound in pastures that have been grazed in the last 2yrs. If he lost some pasture due to the fire it will bounce back quicker but it'll still take time. Cows are in a safe area, sounds like they have good fire / defense lines around the house/barnyard along water if needed and has a good fine line along the fence line where the fire would be coming through. If he lost pasture the worst case is he feeds more hay.


Is he suppose to get any of the snow that's coming south? Maybe that will help.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Rain/Snow can't show up soon enough at my uncles place. Fire started west of his place and was moving pretty fast towards it Saturday/Sunday.
> He fired up the vintage Cat dozer and has been cutting fire breaks along his western fence line and around the house / barnyard. Has water tanks with trash pumps staged around the house/ barnyard and moved cows to the north side of the ranch.
> He hasn't grazed the southwest side of the ranch for a year to allow for the grass to come back and this is where the fire is heading. If the fire was to burn several sections it would put more stress on available /grass pasture and really hose things up resulting in feeding hay earlier than normal.
> 
> https://county10.com/bureau-of-land-
> management-fighting-wildfire-near-hanna-wy/


It's on its way, Temps are falling, cloudy
Drizzle/rain









Snow at the ski area


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> It's on its way, Temps are falling, cloudy
> Drizzle/rain
> View attachment 206305
> 
> 
> Snow at the ski area
> View attachment 206306


Yurts are pretty spiffy.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is he suppose to get any of the snow that's coming south? Maybe that will help.


Yes there's a winter storm advisory for him, wind is oot of the north which is a good thing and means the fire is heading towards I-80.
Advisory and forecast for him.


















Advisory and forecast for me


















Right now it's 67* at my place, real nice day. Mowed, sprayed, picked whats close to be ripe in the garden, got tarps and ties downs ready to cover the raised garden beds/ flowers, got hoses drained / unhooked and changed the oil in my pickup. Been a bizzy 7hrs so far.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> It's on its way, Temps are falling, cloudy
> Drizzle/rain
> View attachment 206305
> 
> 
> Snow at the ski area
> View attachment 206306


I pictured you lived in a yurt....

Thats not snow its frost...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> I pictured you lived in a yurt....
> 
> Thats not snow its frost...


I'm purddy sure ets snow.


----------



## Turf Z

Ooo, gimme


----------



## NYH1

Turf Z said:


> Ooo, gimme


Enhanced phile foto.

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> I'm purddy sure ets snow.
> View attachment 206319


Heavy frost...better cover the annuals.


----------



## Hydromaster

It's kind of a really heavy first frost .
the power company is out fixing down power lines, trees are snapping

Temp27°


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pssh!!! Ethical salt and go back to bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It's kind of a really heavy first frost .
> the power company is out fixing down power lines, trees are snapping
> 
> Temp27°
> View attachment 206323
> View attachment 206324


That puts a damper on wildfires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did some Googling last night. The park where the idiots started the fire is less than 5 miles from where the guy that picked us up from Vegas lives. We know a bunch of others close by as well. 

I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but I just can't comprehend the level of stupid it takes to light a smoke grenade in 4' tall dead grass. In California. In September. Gender reveal or not. Although that does make it even more stupid.


----------



## Hydromaster

Frosty...








I wonder who has the contact to clear the 
Sidewalk ( not really just ask'en)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Frosty...
> View attachment 206325


Looks like snow to me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like snow to me...


Looks like cement to me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like snow to me...


I dont snow as much as you guys snow...
Snow what...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont snow as much as you guys snow...
> Snow what...?


I think you've been into your customers' weed patches...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think you've been into your customers' weed patches...


I dont touch the stuff...
But also dont judge, they are all older than me and retired.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Frosty...
> View attachment 206325
> 
> I wonder who has the contact to clear the
> Sidewalk ( not really just ask'en)


Is that supervolcano ash?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that supervolcano ash?


 Sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that supervolcano ash?


How well does that burn?


----------



## BUFF

33* and rain/snow mix at my place which is good by me.

Webcan pic from northside of Med Bow, not mulch snow but it'll help with the fire









wEbcam pic from I and Elk Mtn which is aboot 3miles from the south fence of the ranch, more snow more better









Top of Cameron Pass which is on the west side of the Cameron Peak fire, again not much snow but anything will help


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> How well does that burn?


Axe @LapeerLandscape he read an article on it... Or the firewood told him... Can't remember now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining.


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you saying " Quack Quack " ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining.


Thats not rain its fog...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow its not ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Are you saying " Quack Quack " ?


No...time for another whiskey "smell" test...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still shorts weather...and a hoodie.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 206355
> Still shorts weather...and a hoodie.


That's it is.

Ets 27°F here.


----------



## Randall Ave

68 and sunny here, humidity is at 89 tho.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> 68 and sunny here, humidity is at 89 tho.


Did the earth move for you?


----------



## Hydromaster

Oh ya a obligatory pic ,








Most of it should melt by the weekend 
It's the snow up on the pass that could close it for the season.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 206355
> Still shorts weather...and a hoodie.


Twas just above freezing yesterday and worn shorts with a Carhart Jack/shirt. 28* and pussed oot today and put on Wranglers and C-boy boots.
Got a couple inches of heavy snow overnight, ground temps were warm enough to melt most of it off. Trees are a little droopy and a few broken branches.
Drove past a Sorghum field that's probably a 1/4 section and it was aboot 9' tall yesterday, now it's flat. Korn is still upright though, if wind kicks up that could end up knocking it down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 206355
> Still shorts weather...and a hoodie.


Might be shorts weather inside the truck when its set at 75.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Might be shorts weather inside the truck when its set at 75.


That's the warden's side.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Might be shorts weather inside the truck when its set at 75.


lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's the warden's side.


As if a couple feet really make a difference...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did the earth move for you?


Nope, but I did sleep in a Holiday Inn Express. Actually no, I did remember my 30 year wedding anniversary yesterday, still alive, still at work. O joy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Snow its not ......


Its fall... I'm into f words. .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its fall... I'm into f words. .


Free?

That's Grand Rapids favorite four letter F word...at least the Klompen wearers.


----------



## SHAWZER

FORD ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's the warden's side.


If your side is too cold it could spin up a tornado between you two.


----------



## BUFF

Talked to my uncle this morning to see how the range fire was affected by the weather and if it came on to his place.
They got about 1/2" of rain then it switched to snow leaving 9" on the ground.
Fire never reached his fence line or jumped the hiway thanks to the wind shifting along aboot 10 small slurry bombers dumping loads till dark on Sunday. Fire was put oot Monday. I guess they have some good video from a ridgeline they were sitting on.


----------



## Hydromaster

Going








Going...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

You know, the thing!


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Going
> View attachment 206365
> 
> Going...
> View attachment 206364


Ours cooked oof to, temp got up to 45* and had pints at Lefthand Brewery's patio this afternoon while soaking up solar. Great way to close a day oot.


----------



## Hydromaster

28°
And it looks like the snow went someplace.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 28°
> And it looks like the snow went someplace.
> 
> View attachment 206369


There?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> There?


That wood bee a good guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

La Nina is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/la-nina/


----------



## SHAWZER

French - Canadian woman with hairy legs .... Oh wait


----------



## BUFF

Wood TV.......:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Snow from Monday flattened Sorghum that was aboot 9' tall. Don't see it sprinting back up and it's going to be slow going a pita to chop.










Korn did better but still took a beating. This field is typically chopped for silage and would think when the ground drys up choppers will be oot in full force.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> La Nina is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/la-nina/


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 206380


Well it's 74' here, with humidity at 87. If this is from her, it's like a bad blind date I had.


----------



## EWSplow

Meanwhile, across the pond...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-climate-protests-idUSKBN2611WF


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Meanwhile, across the pond...
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-climate-protests-idUSKBN2611WF


But what does it all mean?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 206380


It means winter is coming...soon.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It means winter is coming...soon.


Oh, so some weather is coming?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh, so some weather is coming?


Nope, it's going.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nope, it's going.


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Where?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

72° and it's hot oot there.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> 72° and it's hot oot there.


Got 56 now, this morning we had high 40s.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've been informed that due to possible frost Friday night/Saturday morning I need to cover the vegetarians.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been informed that due to possible frost Friday night/Saturday morning I need to cover the vegetarians.


You going to cover them with lasers?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You going to cover them with lasers?


Good idea, then I can keep my mailbox from melting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good idea, then I can keep my mailbox from melting.


And trash cans but you might cook your vegetarians.


----------



## EWSplow

Been hazy here and last night I could smell smoke from fires oot west. Definitely smelled like wood burning, not like a building...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Snow from Monday flattened Sorghum that was aboot 9' tall. Don't see it sprinting back up and it's going to be slow going a pita to chop.
> 
> View attachment 206377
> 
> 
> Korn did better but still took a beating. This field is typically chopped for silage and would think when the ground drys up choppers will be oot in full force.
> 
> View attachment 206378


Frost is coming... better get that windshield fixed...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Frost is coming... better get that windshield fixed...


It's been cracked for 3yrs and hasn't changed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy shnikeys!! Little shock to the system this morn...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy shnikeys!! Little shock to the system this morn...


Upper 50s here. The old lady opened all the windows last night. A little chilly when I got up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy shnikeys!! Little shock to the system this morn...


Where?

I thought it was rather refreshing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy shnikeys!! Little shock to the system this morn...


We're suppose to be teetering on the freeze number tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jorts or Jants...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We're suppose to be teetering on the freeze number tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 206574


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Jorts or Jants...?


Jorts and a hoodie. Added a Sombrero this morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

Man finds a brain wrapped in tin foil along the shore of Lake Michigan . Anyone lose something ? Raining here .


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe that post should be in the Politics Forum .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Jorts or Jants...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 206577


Are those Karen approved in your HOA.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 206577


Phile pic


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Phile pic


More like eye burning pic...:angry:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jorts and a hoodie. Added a Sombrero this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


>


Just checking if anyone was actually reading my posts. lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just checking if anyone was actually reading my posts. lol


Still insecure eh....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Still insecure eh....


Very


----------



## SHAWZER

0 c here this morning . First small fire in the wood stove this fall .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 0 c here this morning . First small fire in the wood stove this fall .


Passed the sniff test?

Or sandwiches for breakfast...


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

33° on the RoadWatch. 

Frosty vehicles and roofs. Looks like some on the grass as well. 

Heated steering wheel and seat came on as well. Still jorts weather.


----------



## SHAWZER

You passed the test ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You passed the test ?


It isn't Ginsburg's ghost logged into my account.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 33° on the RoadWatch.
> 
> Frosty vehicles and roofs. Looks like some on the grass as well.
> 
> Heated steering wheel and seat came on as well. Still jorts weather.


I just learned my new truck has heated steering...thought I was having a stroke.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

31 here this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Balmy 46*


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Balmy 46*


Its warmer here...47*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not often we see dewpoints this low.


----------



## Randall Ave

We got 58 temp, 44 humidity, 36 dew point. Seems to be a very Sterling day here.


----------



## EWSplow

Just enough sun this afternoon to warm things up for a couple hours. A little cooler now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The stars are out tonight.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Low last night was 34. It's 32 tonight, and 30 tomorrow. Seems a little early for that


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> The stars are out tonight.


And a crescent moon...the French kind, with lots of butter.


----------



## Turf Z

So is the general consensus on here that snowrators (any brand/variation) are trash?


----------



## SHAWZER

Stacking seasoned firewood inside a room in my basement . Getting ready for the long cold snowy winter that is coming .


----------



## cjames808

Turf Z said:


> So is the general consensus on here that snowrators (any brand/variation) are trash?


A friend sold all his 10+ and switched to SSVs.

I'm headed to a dealer and they have both. I'm gonna play with everything I can get my hands on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> So is the general consensus on here that snowrators (any brand/variation) are trash?


@Ajlawn1 thinks snowrators are the bestest...then again he just bought a 6.0 and shops at HD for Polish sausage...and cooks his meats into charcoal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Stacking seasoned firewood inside a room in my basement . Getting ready for the long cold snowy winter that is coming .


Stacking sandwiches sounds like more fun.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stacking sandwiches sounds like more fun.


That's next week


----------



## SHAWZER

I tell my wife ..... wood in the morning , sandwiches in the afternoon .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I tell my wife ..... wood in the morning , sandwiches in the afternoon .


At your time in life I would suspect morning wood is your only opportunity.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha .... 2 years older than you , so .....


----------



## NYH1

SHAWZER said:


> Ha Ha .... 2 years older than you , so .....


Yeah, but BUFF's an animal.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 206864


Wow!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , his speedometer has Metric in it ......


----------



## Ajlawn1

I'm thinking it's time to bump back start time... Nice breezy 46°...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Temps are off the charter here!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm taking cover...

*Special Weather Statement*
Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Grand Rapids MI
139 PM EDT Wed Sep 30 2020

MIZ037>040-043>046-050>052-056>059-064>067-071>074-301945-
Mason-Lake-Osceola-Clare-Oceana-Newaygo-Mecosta-Isabella-Muskegon-
Montcalm-Gratiot-Ottawa-Kent-Ionia-Clinton-Allegan-Barry-Eaton-
Ingham-Van Buren-Kalamazoo-Calhoun-Jackson-
Including the cities of Ludington, Baldwin, Reed City, Clare, Hart,
Fremont, Big Rapids, Mount Pleasant, Muskegon, Greenville, Alma,
Grand Haven, Jenison, Grand Rapids, Ionia, St. Johns, Holland,
Hastings, Charlotte, Lansing, South Haven, Kalamazoo, Battle Creek,
and Jackson
139 PM EDT Wed Sep 30 2020

Strong Thunderstorms are developing south of I 96 and north of I 94.
Winds in excess of 40 mph and nickel size hail are possible with
these storms as well as any other stronger storms that develop
this afternoon and evening.

Along with the winds and hail, conditions today support the
development of what meteorologists call cold air funnel clouds. A
cold air funnel is a funnel cloud that does not develop in a typical
severe weather environment. Cold air funnel clouds are generally
weak and short lived and very rarely touch down.

Those that do reach the ground become weak tornadoes (winds often 50
mph or less) that generally produce only minor damage. If funnel
clouds are sighted today...play it safe and get inside a sturdy
structure immediately.

$$

CERU


----------



## SHAWZER

Pull up the drawbridge ?


----------



## Turf Z

About 30mins of light rain & it’s sunny again


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> About 30mins of light rain & it's sunny again


Not here...


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 65 and sunny here. Just sayen


----------



## Turf Z

Mmm now I see some action


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's been cold and crappy all day.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's been cold and crappy all day.


Ain't a cloud in the sky. Heading home to sit outside with the mutt and a Heinekin. Since I played with a Kitty all afternoon.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Randall Ave said:


> Ain't a cloud in the sky. Heading home to sit outside with the mutt and a Heinekin. Since I played with a Kitty all afternoon.


On the hi-test eh.....Enjoy !!! >  Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pouring cats and dogs and grappling too/two/to/2. 

Although it's kind of sunning now...for another couple minutes.


----------



## Randall Ave

A little overcast today, Bambi was keeping me company while on a service call.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> A little overcast today, Bambi was keeping me company while on a service call.
> View attachment 206993


Bambi should be safe...no spots


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh cold air funnel cloud warning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh cold air funnel cloud warning...


What will they come up with next.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Clio Mi, just a couple miles north of Flint.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It's raining, wait no it's not, wait, it's raining again, hey the suns coming out


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Clio Mi, just a couple miles north of Flint.
> 
> View attachment 206994


Time for some ethical salting.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's raining, wait no it's not, wait, it's raining again, hey the suns coming out
> View attachment 206996


This is really becoming annoying. I've got more to do outside than inside. Every time the sun appears, i try to get something done outside. Now its hailing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> This is really becoming annoying. I've got more to do outside than inside. Every time the sun appears, i try to get something done outside. Now its hailing.


Sent everyone home because they were wet, cold and it looked like it was going to rain most of the afternoon.

It's been sunning for most of it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Tomorrow is hangover Friday ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sent everyone home because they were wet, cold and it looked like it was going to rain most of the afternoon.
> 
> It's been sunning for most of it.


Who decided that? Why would you send everyone home if only they was wet and cold???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rained again.


----------



## SHAWZER

Had a younger guy call in once - can not come to work because his work boots were still wet .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wonder if deer can smell whiskey.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Had a younger guy call in once - can not come to work because his work boots were still wet .


From the night before?
I've heard the old saying, "time to go home, my shoes are full".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if deer can smell whiskey.
> 
> View attachment 207000


Open a bottle and watch them come ah running.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Open a bottle and watch them come ah running.


Fireball?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fireball?


The 2 legged deer like it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of Radar rain over Lake Huron , looks like it will miss us here .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Lots of Radar rain over Lake Huron , looks like it will miss us here .


Sneaky rain?

Nice morning for shorts...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sneaky rain?
> 
> Nice morning for shorts...


It was 40* when I got dressed this morning. Wearing shorts anyway.


----------



## SHAWZER

Started a small fire in the woodstove , try to warm up the part that the wife sits on .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Might be the last day close to 20c this year .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Might be the last day close to 20c this year .......


Only 15° hear/here.


----------



## SHAWZER

You know metric too ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Geez... Leaves are falling a little faster than they're supposed to and ahead of schedule, I don't like it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez... Leaves are falling a little faster than they're supposed to and ahead of schedule, I don't like it...


What are you talking about?

After the last 2 years I'd be thrilled if they were down by the end of Hocktober.


----------



## Turf Z

This weather is fantastic.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you talking about?


I'm talking about the leaves that are falling right now...


----------



## Turf Z

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm talking about the leaves that are falling right now...


I see them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm talking about the leaves that are falling right now...


I know...it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez... Leaves are falling a little faster than they're supposed to , I don't like it...





Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm talking about the leaves that are falling right now...


 Getting into the sandwiches early today ?
Or 
did gravity increase where you are ?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm talking about the leaves that are falling right now...


Could be the rain falling that's knocking them down...or the wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Could be the rain falling that's knocking them down...or the wind.


Or gravity...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez... Leaves are falling a little faster than they're supposed to and ahead of schedule, I don't like it...


I've often wondered why they call it Fall...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've often wondered why they call it Fall...


Why?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've often wondered why they call it Fall...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?


Because you set your clocks back...fall back.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

If this weather keeps up you guys could have all the cleanups done and still be cutting grass into Nov.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> If this weather keeps up you guys could have all the cleanups done and still be cutting grass into Nov.


That's the problem I save my Fall cleanups for March/April...

Right now it's prime time for getting plow truck brake calipers freed up, pintle chains to move and bearings to take grease so I can hear that Whooosh sound again!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's the problem I save my Fall cleanups for March/April...


Plant Bradford pears and you can push your cleanups to February....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> If this weather keeps up you guys could have all the cleanups done and still be cutting grass into Nov.


I thought it was "falling...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was "falling...


With style...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was "falling...


But those people in south bent should be a couple weeks behind us.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez... Leaves are falling a little faster than they're supposed to and ahead of schedule, I don't like it...


Thanks to yesterday's wind half my leaves are now in western Kneebrazzka


----------



## BossPlow2010

Brrrrrrr


----------



## plow4beer

Only thing good about these temps, is it means it's closer to ice fishing season


----------



## BUFF

23* at my place


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 207315
> Only thing good about these temps, is it means it's closer to ice fishing season


Cinderfella......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> 23* at my place


Show off...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Show off...


but it's going to warm up to 68* today


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> Cinderfella......


Hair nation.....


----------



## BUFF

plow4beer said:


> Hair nation.....


Theme song for the day?


----------



## EWSplow

Zero degree wind chill at 5am.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Zero degree wind chill at 5am.


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> Theme song for the day?


Started out that way...then it became more metal...at this rate, it'll probably be something along the lines Of hank Williams junior by this evening


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Anyone pre salting?


----------



## EWSplow

Its precipitating and it appears to be somewhat white.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure about the weather in NW Washington. Hasn't dried out since we got here. More clouds than GR. And everything is green. 

No idea how they mow in this crap.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure about the weather in NW Washington. Hasn't dried out since we got here. More clouds than GR. And everything is green.
> 
> No idea how they mow in this crap.


We have an employee that moved northwest of Seeattle in July. Was talking to him a few weeks ago and he said it's been raining for 5days and moss and mold going on everything ootside are a HUGE problem up there.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> And everything is green.


Oomkes green?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> We have an employee that moved northwest of Seeattle in July. Was talking to him a few weeks ago and he said it's been raining for 5days and moss and mold going on everything ootside are a HUGE problem up there.


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oomkes green?


No


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


To leafy for you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> To leafy for you?


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

You could go truck shopping while your out there.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> You could go truck shopping while your out there.


Mulch truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You could go truck shopping while your out there.


Or not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Mulch truck?


I'm checking engine ratings to make sure it's underpowered.


----------



## BossPlow2010

He’s already got the youhaul...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like we might see some white stuff on the way home. Hope the Cummings can power through.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh you're not already home?
Why'd you send me this pic of you looking out the window...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm checking engine ratings to make sure it's underpowered.


Your looken at Chevys?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like we might see some white stuff on the way home. Hope the Cummings can burn through.


:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> :laugh:


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh you're not already home?
> Why'd you send me this pic of you looking out the window...
> View attachment 207465


You might want to look into a new shtick.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You might want to look into a new shtick.


Hmmm, I have this video which discusses the need for volcano Insurnace, being in Washington, you should watch it...
https://youtu.be/KNXw3RaRKBA


----------



## Hydromaster

It can stop now.:waving:


----------



## BossPlow2010

doesn't it say no parking snow route...


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> It can stop now.:waving:
> View attachment 207504


Where is ya?


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Where is ya?


Red Lodge MT looking down Main Street 
(Hwy212, broadway)


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> doesn't it say no parking snow route...


Kind of, but it's ok


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Red Lodge MT looking down Main Street
> (Hwy212, broadway)


Have a beer on me, yes a real beer!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining cats and dogs out side!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining cats and dogs out side!


Same here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same here.


Not here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same here.


Have you guys started cleanups yet? 
I like to cut until the last week of October but these leafs are falling quick...


----------



## Hydromaster

Fall clean ups have been postponed.

( no over night parking)


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you guys started cleanups yet?
> I like to cut until the last week of October but these leafs are falling quick...


No clean ups yet. They just keep cutting the grass a little shorter every week until the leaves blow right off like there on an ice rink.


----------



## EWSplow

The maples seem to be holding their leaves. Quite a few trees still full.

BTW, it can stop now. If the rain was snow, we'd have about 12".


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> The maples seem to be holding their leaves. Quite a few trees still full.
> 
> BTW, it can stop now. If the rain was snow, we'd have about 12".


Same maples are still green here 
Locust have fallen, and birch and so forth


----------



## BUFF

1st cold spell moving in the is weekend


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 1st cold spell moving in the is weekend
> 
> View attachment 207512


Sunday and Monday dont look good.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sunday and Monday dont look good.


Yes it does for fighting fires and can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hit as low as 10° somewhere in Montana...lots of snow, lots of idiots in the ditch on all sides of their vehicles. 

Lots of complaining about the speed at which we were traveling. Strangely enough, 1200 or so miles later we arrived in Rapid City with the rubber side down and relatively shiny side up...guess my selected speeds were perfectly safe.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hit as low as 10° somewhere in Montana...lots of snow, lots of idiots in the ditch on all sides of their vehicles.
> 
> Lots of complaining about the speed at which we were traveling. Strangely enough, 1200 or so miles later we arrived in Rapid City with the rubber side down and relatively shiny side up...guess my selected speeds were perfectly safe.


Those damn prevailing winds always making you go faster than you want...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No, it was my foot. Plus years of experience in snow, 4WD and good tyres.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, it was my foot. Plus years of experience in snow, 4WD and good tyres.


100% positive traction???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> 100% positive traction???


Not always, lost traction a couple times. Never when it was in 4WD though. Weird concept.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not always, lost traction a couple times. Never when it was in 4WD though. Weird concept.


That's one of the benifts of 4wd, the other is better braking.....


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not always, lost traction a couple times. Never when it was in 4WD though. Weird concept.


was the wife a driven?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> was the wife a driven?


Driving was going to be shared...as long as it wasn't dark, raining, in city traffic, construction zone, with a trailer, snow, ice, dry pavement, no trailer, in the wide open country, flat, hilly, curvy, straight.

So she drove about a half hour.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, it was my foot. Plus years of experience in snow, 4WD and good tyres.


It was the direction your traveling..........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Driving was going to be shared...as long as it wasn't dark, raining, in city traffic, construction zone, with a trailer, snow, ice, dry pavement, no trailer, in the wide open country, flat, hilly, curvy, straight.
> 
> So she drove about a half hour.


Should have packed her broom and she could have gone home on her own.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Should have packed her broom and she could have gone home on her own.....


Too much smoke to fly.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Too much smoke to fly.


Not at altitude.....









Phile foto


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Not at altitude.....
> View attachment 207524
> 
> 
> Phile foto


Just WOW!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are having a major monsoon right now.


----------



## Randall Ave

Are you sure, the sun just came out, finally.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Are you sure, the sun just came out, finally.


The sun is starting to come out now but I still have a small lake in the yard waiting on the drain to take it all down.


----------



## SHAWZER

Tornado Warnings for southern Ontario now


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Are you sure, the sun just came out, finally.


Better enjoy it... It's going to be a dark Winter...


----------



## BUFF

28* Cloudy/Smokey, 5mph breeze


----------



## BUFF

Going to be a chilly next couple of days after today..... Snow is suppose to start around midnight tonight and calling for 8-10" along the Front Range and 12-16" in higher elevations.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light wet snow falling here now


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Light wet snow falling here now


Interesting, I'd say it's rising...


----------



## Hydromaster

Temps falling into the lower teens
With of snow forecasted fer this weekend
















Thinking it's going to be a white Christmas.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oldest has his last baseball games of the year in a couple hours... Think I'll sit in the truck and watch...


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Light wet snow falling here now


Don't know if it's snowing or ash from the fires falling....:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oldest has his last baseball games of the year in a couple hours... Think I'll sit in the truck and watch...
> 
> View attachment 207560


Way to be a supportive parent dad....


----------



## Landgreen

Crazy rain Thurs night. Rain gauge measures up to 6" and was overflowing. Some roads flooded. Part of a road washed into West Bay. Would be nice if it dried out a little before we start leaf cleanups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Crazy rain Thurs night. Rain gauge measures up to 6" and was overflowing. Some roads flooded. Part of a road washed into West Bay. Would be nice if it dried out a little before we start leaf cleanups.


C'mon man...what fun would that be?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll get this out of the Kannuckian thread.



Aerospace Eng said:


> You are obviously not on a road trip. At best, a road mosey.


Road trip was on the way out. We stayed until Wednesday night and left aboot 7 PM Pacific whatever time. Went the Steven's Pass route for something different that Seattle. Found some snow and a bit of ice there. Roads were good until Idaho, then the black ice started here and there.

Snow started at the Idaho/Montana border and didn't quit until...not sure. We stayed overnight in Rapid City to check out Custer and Badlands. I've always wanted to see the Badlands with snow, and got my wish. Saw plenty of critters in Custer on the loop.

Road trip started again at 2ish Central whatever time. Drove through the night and got home 7 AM.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Tornado Warnings for southern Ontario now


You're welcome.


----------



## SHAWZER

Missed us here ...... not sure if any touched down anywhere else


----------



## NYH1

46° and clouding....

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

10°F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...happy I'm not driving through it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...happy I'm not driving through it.


Yes,...

Drive with the storm.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll get this out of the Kannuckian thread.
> 
> Road trip was on the way out. We stayed until Wednesday night and left aboot 7 PM Pacific whatever time. Went the Steven's Pass route for something different that Seattle. Found some snow and a bit of ice there. Roads were good until Idaho, then the black ice started here and there.
> 
> Snow started at the Idaho/Montana border and didn't quit until...not sure. We stayed overnight in Rapid City to check out Custer and Badlands. I've always wanted to see the Badlands with snow, and got my wish. Saw plenty of critters in Custer on the loop.
> 
> Road trip started again at 2ish Central whatever time. Drove through the night and got home 7 AM.


That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing around 2am, 12* with wind chill of 1*.
Mutts didn't screw around like they typically do when let oot this morning.
Suppose to snow all day and into tomorrow.


----------



## Hydromaster

0°
Windchill -11°
Still snowing , suppose ta clear up this afternoon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Started snowing around 2am, 12* with wind chill of 1*.
> Mutts didn't screw around like they typically do when let oot this morning.
> Suppose to snow all day and into tomorrow.
> View attachment 207593


Good thing global warming is taking care of the fires.


----------



## Hydromaster

Starting to look a lot like Halloween


----------



## Randall Ave

47 and cloudy here, send some snow east, no one here is ready for it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> Starting to look a lot like Halloween


Lol
A pic would help with the visual







.


----------



## NYH1

45° and sunning here. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

8* and snow globing


----------



## BUFF

Snow globed on/oof all day but never stopped snowing. Got aboot 11" and -6* whimp chill....
Warden go a text from the school saying, snow day for tomorrow which was the first in school teaching day since last March.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Snow globed on/oof all day but never stopped snowing. Got aboot 11" and -6* whimp chill....
> Warden go a text from the school saying, snow day for tomorrow which was the first in school teaching day since last March.


So the fires are oot?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So the fires are oot?


No.... thanks to the mulch needed moisture not much growth to them.... you take what you can get.....
Ended up with just under a foot for fluff at my place.


----------



## SHAWZER

Fluff for Buff ....... has a ring to it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nevermind


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you have Snowflakes in GR ?


----------



## EWSplow

Snow accumulating on cars...it can stop now.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Do you have Snowflakes in GR ?


Yes.... based in what I've read...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Do you have Snowflakes in GR ?


Yes, most live in a few select neighborhoods in EGR and kinda downtown GR. The others are just sprinkled around.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Yes.... based in what I've read...


From who?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> From who?


Some guy I'm on a group text with....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy WOW!!!

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/coldest-temperature-ever-so-early-in-the-season-in-the-u-s/


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy WOW!!!
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/coldest-temperature-ever-so-early-in-the-season-in-the-u-s/


WOOD TV.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> WOOD TV.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Phile guphaw...


----------



## BUFF

Storm moved oot around 11am and sun started to poke oot. Gobblers took advantage to feed after being roosted up since Saturday and even though it was only in the mid teens for a high there was enough solar to start cooking oof the roads.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Storm moved oot around 11am and sun started to poke oot. Gobblers took advantage to feed after being roosted up since Saturday and even though it was only in the mid teens for a high there was enough solar to start cooking oof the roads.
> View attachment 207646
> View attachment 207647


How much did the snow effect the fire.


----------



## 512high

BUFF said:


> Started snowing around 2am, 12* with wind chill of 1*.
> Mutts didn't screw around like they typically do when let oot this morning.
> Suppose to snow all day and into tomorrow.
> 
> * So jealous ! Is it normal for that amount this time of year for you? And did you have snow if you remember last year at this time?
> View attachment 207593


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> How much did the snow effect the fire.


Stalled them oot for the most part, they're still burning but the pause is very welcome for the crews and people in the areas. Some areas got close to 2' and mobility to the lines are an issue but I'm sure the mobility issue is overridden by the moisture.


----------



## BUFF

Average measurable snow for the front range is Oct 21. Last year it was a couple days early.
Had 5" September 8th this year and in 2019 we had 3" the 3rd week of June. The only months I've never seen snow on the front range is July and August, I've lived here for 42yrs.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little burst of ice now rain...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little burst of ice now rain...


:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little burst of ice now rain...


Grapple?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grapple?


This is a weather thread not a forestry thread....










Pay attention and keep on topic.... :hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF

Hit 32* but with full solar it felt like it was in the 50's
Nice to see blue sky and no plums of smoke.


----------



## BUFF

-5* yesterday morning, 21* this morning with a forecasted hi of 48* and full sun today. Should get a good cook oof today and decided it's shorts weather again....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice.


Going to be nicer twoday....


----------



## NYH1

40's, raining and clouding all day. Might get a dusting of snow tomorrow. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

58* and full solar today was enough to cook oof the remaining snow, just have snow on the shady side of things. Best thing is no plums of smoke. Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 58* and full solar today was enough to cook oof the remaining snow, just have snow on the shady side of things. Best thing is no plums of smoke. Thumbs Up
> View attachment 207750


Is that haze in the background smoke.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that haze in the background smoke.


No it's vapor from the melting snow, mornings the sky is really clear and blue


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little LE spittle going on...


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> No it's vapor from the melting snow, mornings the sky is really clear and blue





LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that haze in the background smoke.


No haze early in the day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


It most certainly iz......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

22* clear and cold this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Warm here compared to last weekend and earlier part of the week.


----------



## Landgreen

Went from blustery and 1" of snow for tomorrow to 3-5". Here we go...


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Went from blustery and 1" of snow for tomorrow to 3-5". Here we go...


Have fun with that...... spent most the day ootside in shorts and a tee shirt taking down the garden and doing fall cleanup.


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> Have fun with that...... spent most the day ootside in shorts and a tee shirt taking down the garden and doing fall cleanup.


Mowed the lawn, cleaned up the garden today. Smoked a turkey. Not shorts weather but not bad. Now scheduling plow routes and checkin on operators. Still waiting on delivery of new tractor...


----------



## Randall Ave

Landgreen said:


> Went from blustery and 1" of snow for tomorrow to 3-5". Here we go...


Remember. global warming.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's a snowing and a blowing.


----------



## EWSplow

Cold wind today...im glad its not snowing.


----------



## jomama45

35 degrees and the winds gusting up to 45 here, definitely a good morning to light up the fire for the first time this season. Maybe lay around and watch the Packers beat the Queens and make a big pot of soup....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> 35 degrees and the winds gusting up to 45 here, definitely a good morning to light up the fire for the first time this season. Maybe lay around and watch the Packers beat the Queens and make a big pot of soup....
> 
> View attachment 207834


Haven't watched a full game yet this season. 
I usually catch the 4th quarter. 
Actually, I'd rather listen to the radio than Joe buck and Troy.


----------



## Hydromaster

Are they still kneeling?


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Are they still kneeling?


Joe and Troy?...nevermind


----------



## BossPlow2010

Just what I needed, an extra hour of 2020...


----------



## Turf Z

This wind should knock a few more leaves down for the week...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> 35 degrees and the winds gusting up to 45 here, definitely a good morning to light up the fire for the first time this season. Maybe lay around and watch the Packers beat the Queens and make a big pot of soup....
> 
> View attachment 207834


Love the glass so you can see the fire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effecting...


That's nice


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effecting...


How long before...... IT CAN STOP NOW!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effecting...


Old news...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> How long before...... IT CAN STOP NOW!!!!


I love lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> That's nice


I know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Old news...


Like Dewey beats Truman old?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect.


That's kinky.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like Dewey beats Truman old?


Tippecanoe and Tyler too, Old...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people are filling up there cookie tins ....... in case of an early departure .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Some people are filling up there cookie tins ....... in case of an early departure .


But the smart ones are stocking up on Fireball.


----------



## BUFF

Another day for shorts, was actually a little hot in direct sunlight.
Rest of the week is mild and appears more seasonable weather next Sunday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Mowed the lawn, cleaned up the garden today. Smoked a turkey. Not shorts weather but not bad. Now scheduling plow routes and checkin on operators. Still waiting on delivery of new tractor...


Did you get enough to plow?


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you get enough to plow?


Just a dusting.

Deere salesman called last night asking if I needed tractor delivered. Only thing holding up delivery was nokians mounted but they would bring it anyway if needed. He was on his way to Houghton Lake to drop a tractor off to a contractor that must have been in a pinch. Apparently got 5" there.


----------



## NYH1

We got about an inch of snow overnight. Mid 30's and clouding now.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It's winding...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's winding...
> View attachment 207940


That's nice....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...rd-to-smack-montana-with-reality-check/843153


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...rd-to-smack-montana-with-reality-check/843153


Were just suppose to see temp more season from this system, been hi 60's/low 70's all week.


----------



## Hydromaster

Meh 4"-8" Well see what the wind can do with it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Shorts weather here , 18c


----------



## Hydromaster

Pics , everyone enjoys a colorful pic...
50°


----------



## BossPlow2010

Weather has been amazing for fall cleanups, especially compared to last year, almost tempted to work tomorrow....

I’m sure these warm temps now will help contribute to a crippling amount of lake effecting snow this season...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect.


Thats nice


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect.


Phile brag.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain effect


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Eye saw sum ov that a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye saw sum ov that a couple weeks ago.


Well..... isn't that speshail


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow globing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Well..... isn't that speshail


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/the-wreck-of-the-edmund-fitzgerald-45-years-ago/


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/the-wreck-of-the-edmund-fitzgerald-45-years-ago/


Thumbs Up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6DUFPNILvM


----------



## NYH1

79° and sunning hard! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

42* and yesterdays snow is aboot cooked oof


----------



## Ajlawn1

They must come to PS for their terminology...


----------



## Hydromaster

27°
With limited Sun


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> They must come to PS for their terminology...
> 
> View attachment 208166


A little late to the show...... first snow was September 8th this year, total for the season is 18" at my place.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like maybe some of the weather the had forecast for today might happen. It was supposed to be rainy and windy all afternoon. I worked outside, in the sunshine. 
https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=cb03ca0a626c608b&hl=en&gl=US&source=web


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Looks like maybe some of the weather the had forecast for today might happen. It was supposed to be rainy and windy all afternoon. I worked outside, in the sunshine.
> https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=cb03ca0a626c608b&hl=en&gl=US&source=web


Seems political......


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Seems political......


Gotta be!


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Seems political......


Just in time for this...

https://www.wisn.com/article/corona...planning-evening-address-on-pandemic/34630821


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Seems political......


Are the tornadoes democrat or republican.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are the tornadoes democrat or republican.


Democratic...they destroy things that aren't theirs


----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> Democratic...they destroy things that aren't theirs


Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Democratic...they destroy things that aren't theirs


Well that escalated rather quick....


----------



## Luther

BUFF said:


> Thumbs Up
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6DUFPNILvM


Possibly the greatest tribute and song ever. Never fails to raise the hair on my neck and bring a tear. Can't think of a better song unless it's Spirit in the Sky.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Our forecast one year ago. 7 to 10 inches. The link won't load.


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Possibly the greatest tribute and song ever. Never fails to raise the hair on my neck and bring a tear. Can't think of a better song unless it's Spirit in the Sky.


Yes.... on both accounts......


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Our forecast one year ago. 7 to 10 inches. The link won't load.


Wasn't that fun!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Wasn't that fun!
> View attachment 208181


I honestly don't remember it.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> I honestly don't remember it.


Your not missing much! Sure messed up cleanups.....


----------



## Luther

I remember it well. I remember a lot of guys trying to tell me “it won’t stick...the grounds too warm...it’ll go north/south....no way will we be pushing, bla bla. They thought I was nuts mounting every plow and salter and mobilizing and delivering the loaders, tractors and pushers, and I made every sub be ready. While so many were hoping and praying for a dud, we were 100% ready for it.

I also remember having all of our sites completed by noon after 3 pushes and saltings....and driving around for days after looking at all the properties that still weren’t touched. It was a glorious storm that highlighted who the boys were.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> It was a glorious storm that highlighted who the boys were


Who?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> I remember it well. I remember a lot of guys trying to tell me "it won't stick...the grounds too warm...it'll go north/south....no way will we be pushing, bla bla. They thought I was nuts mounting every plow and salter and mobilizing and delivering the loaders, tractors and pushers, and I made every sub be ready. While so many were hoping and praying for a dud, we were 100% ready for it.
> 
> I also remember having all of our sites completed by noon after 3 pushes and saltings....and driving around for days after looking at all the properties that still weren't touched. It was a glorious storm that highlighted who the boys were.


Did @Defcon 5 help you pre stake?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Your not missing much! Sure messed up cleanups.....


Its coming back now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I had to go back in time. Pages 634 and 635 to be exact. Fun Times.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> I remember it well. I remember a lot of guys trying to tell me "it won't stick...the grounds too warm...it'll go north/south....no way will we be pushing, bla bla. They thought I was nuts mounting every plow and salter and mobilizing and delivering the loaders, tractors and pushers, and I made every sub be ready. While so many were hoping and praying for a dud, we were 100% ready for it.
> 
> I also remember having all of our sites completed by noon after 3 pushes and saltings....and driving around for days after looking at all the properties that still weren't touched. It was a glorious storm that highlighted who the boys were.


Same, good thing we both listen to the same weatherman.

a blind squirrel gets a nut once in awhile...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kinda brisk this morning...almost 30° cooler than yesterday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda brisk this morning...almost 30° cooler than yesterday.


Wow!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda brisk this morning...almost 30° cooler than yesterday.


Really......care to elaborate aboot the swing in temp?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Really......care to elaborate aboot the swing in temp?


No


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


O


----------



## NYH1

65°, raining and clouding. 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Seasonal temps and sun for the next 10days


----------



## Hydromaster

21°f

Cloudy


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> Wasn't that fun!
> View attachment 208181


We didn't have a big issue with it, we were prepared for it despite what every other lawn but around here saying it would melt.

ya after we plowed and salted it melted great!

tons of lots hadn't been touched yet.
Snow stayed on the ground for a week, then cleanups resumed...


----------



## EWSplow

Dang, its cold this morning. Numb fingers. I'm not ready for this.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Dang, its cold this morning. Numb fingers. I'm not ready for this.


17* this morning and 5mph breeze, suppose to hit 60* with full sun.
Might be a good day to have a pint or 7 for lunch on the patio at the brewery.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's been really windy here all day but in the last half hour my power has flashed off 6 or more times.


----------



## Landgreen

It's been snaining here better part of the day. Some slush on the drive.


----------



## Randall Ave

On its way here now, wife's got a chicken roaster in the oven, power better stay on till dinners over.


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's been really windy here all day but in the last half hour my power has flashed off 6 or more times.


Same here


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow Squall Watch just issued for here , be on Weather Rock Watching tonight .


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> 17* this morning and 5mph breeze, suppose to hit 60* with full sun.
> Might be a good day to have a pint or 7 for lunch on the patio at the brewery.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Thought I just seen a stray snow flake...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thought I just seen a stray snow flake...


@snowngo was in South Bend?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thought I just seen a stray snow flake...


Been grappling and flurryinginging off and on all night.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh!
Roads are covering...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh!
> Roads are covering...
> View attachment 208431


Going to knock on Ryan's door?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Going to knock on Ryan's door?


That's in front of @Defcon 5 house...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's in front of @Defcon 5 house...


My old house...Had to move cause people like you knew where I lived..


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 208433


I see somebody has been working on their penmanship Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I see somebody has been working on their penmanship Thumbs Up


Called my daughter first....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Called my daughter first....


Is it "Take your daughter to work day" since the Gretch ignorantly shut down in person high school and college instruction?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it "Take your daughter to work day" since the Gretch ignorantly shut down in person high school and college instruction?


No...I would never allow her around this group of Union Monkeys


----------



## snowngo

BossPlow2010 said:


> @snowngo was in South Bend?


stalker alert.


----------



## EWSplow

Heat wave today. A little less wind would be nice, but you can't have everything.


----------



## NYH1

About 50° and dry today, maybe 60° tomorrow! 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And?


----------



## Turf Z

Hate to see it


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 208560


Not seeing any forecast calling for 4". Did Express give this to you


----------



## EWSplow

It was 52* at 5:30 and 51* at 6:30 this morning. 
I'm going to go out on a limb and predict today will be cooler than yesterday.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Not seeing any forecast calling for 4". Did Express give this to you


Lol, 
Ouch....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lol,
> Ouch....


Facts are facts


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow! Almost could of warranted getting up for...


----------



## Luther

ethical salting based on that pic


----------



## Freshwater

Ethical salting on cars around here. Bet theres guys out though.


----------



## Freshwater

Luther said:


> ethical salting based on that pic


I'd salt that as well.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s like a damn slurpee downriver


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's like a damn slurpee downriver


Glad to see you got back into town without getting snowed in down here...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luckily I went through the outskirts of south bend over and just barely made it...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Luckily I went through the outskirts of south bend over and just barely made it...
> View attachment 208666


Good grief! I thought you said Bremen! That start point is a little to close for comfort...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief! I thought you said Bremen! That start point is a little to close for comfort...


Normally I'd go through Deerheart, but i was informed west on 6 to 31 was the bestest way.
Going through Elkhart next time...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's officially cold, 19 this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's officially cold, 19 this morning.


K


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's officially cold, 19 this morning.


Polar Vortex?


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm reading 36 here, guess I gotta get the old bones rolling. Got to go over by NYC for a transmission. Fun times.


----------



## Mr.Markus

i read Covid 19...?

The media has ruined me...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> i read Covid 19...?
> 
> The media has ruined me...


I only watch for the weather now, I go to the Latina channel, I don't know what she's sayen, but she looks good in front of the weather maps.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I only watch for the weather now, I go to the Latina channel, I don't know what she's sayen, but she looks good in front of the weather maps.


Makes a warm start to a cold morning?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm reading 36 here, guess I gotta get the old bones rolling. Got to go over by NYC for a transmission. Fun times.


My condolences...don't forget to quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just hoping it warms up before the rain/snowhits.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just hoping it warms up before the rain/snowhits.


----------



## Turf Z

Wow


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just hoping it warms up before the rain/snowhits.


Agreed!
We're still doing cleanups.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 208748


Holy South Bent!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Agreed!
> We're still doing cleanups.


I was really hoping for at least 2 dry days this week for cleanups...3 would have been better, but I would have settled for 2.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Agreed!
> We're still doing cleanups.


You mean you want to miss out on the fun of unhitching trailers, loading salt, hooking plows then unhooking plows, unloading salt and hitching trailers circus? We were lucky with weather. All cleanups done except for a couple that are late to the party but will probably fit them in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> You mean you want to miss out on the fun of unhitching trailers, loading salt, hooking plows then unhooking plows, unloading salt and hitching trailers circus? We were lucky with weather. All cleanups done except for a couple that are late to the party but will probably fit them in.


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Someone salted the Walgreens.


----------



## Turf Z

Snow Alert


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Snow Alert


----------



## Ajlawn1

You were all pre warned...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You were all pre warned...


Isn't that pre-redundant?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's pre-snowing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You were all pre warned...


That means nothing.


----------



## Turf Z

Getting pretty dicey over here imo


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Getting pretty dicey over here imo


I got a little south of Hudsonville and it was really coming down but then once I got to South Haven it's been strictly rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I got a little south of Hudsonville and it was really coming down but then once I got to South Haven it's been strictly rain...


Did you stop in Sausagetuck for lunch?


----------



## Luther

Turf Z said:


> Getting pretty dicey over here imo


No worries, it'll be rain and 34 degrees at 4:00pm
Rain & 35 degrees at 6:00pm
Rain & 37 degrees at 7:00pm
Rain & 38 degrees at 8:00pm
Rain & 39 degrees at 9:00pm
Rain & 40 degrees at 11:00pm
and temps just keep going up from there


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 208771


Ahhhh the good old red Dodge dash is that your EGT gauge?


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 208748


Elevated parking decks, ramps and helix's do get more fun than ground based hard surfaces this time of year. We had 2.6" fall in Northville Sunday and nothing stuck to roads, lots or sidewalks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Elevated parking decks, ramps and helix's do get more fun than ground based hard surfaces this time of year. We had 2.6" fall in Northville Sunday and nothing stuck to roads, lots or sidewalks.


Yeah that was a garage top... The rest pretty much melted away depending on the rate of fall...


----------



## Landgreen

1-2" forecasted. Will probably be slop by 3am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/storm-team-8-winter-outlook-2020-2021/


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/storm-team-8-winter-outlook-2020-2021/


"Expect winter to linger this year into March and April. We are not expecting any quick warmups into spring."


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## LapeerLandscape

So we have a winter weather advisory as the BIG STORM approaches. We are forecasted to get 4" in 40 hours, that's one tenth of an inch per hour. Not sure if we can keep up.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So we have a winter weather advisory as the BIG STORM approaches. We are forecasted to get 4" in 40 hours, that's one tenth of an inch per hour. Not sure if we can keep up.


Raining here...

Wednesday is looking nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> So we have a winter weather advisory as the BIG STORM approaches. We are forecasted to get 4" in 40 hours, that's one tenth of an inch per hour. Not sure if we can keep up.


Just be sure to plow with the storm and you'll be fine...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining here...
> 
> Wednesday is looking nice


You better not take it lightly, someone just drove a 7hr round trip from your hood for a used Snowrator engine yesterday...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining here...
> 
> Wednesday is looking nice


Yesterday was nice to.

Been snowing since before 5am, the grass is covered.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just be sure to plow with the storm and you'll be fine...


Zero tolerance will be hard to maintain.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yesterday was nice to.
> 
> Been snowing since before 5am, the grass is covered.


Maybe if we're lucky they'll cancel school...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe if we're lucky they'll cancel school...


I wonder how that will work with the kids being at home.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wonder how that will work with the kids being at home.


They'll cut the coax...


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining here...
> 
> Wednesday is looking nice


Plow with the storm and charge by the hour.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Whole lotta bark and no bite so far...


----------



## Luther

Yeah, same here


----------



## BossPlow2010

Supposedly the "storm" Is going to do a huge twisty and wrap around and flank us all..
Thinking going out around 1,


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Supposedly the "storm" Is going to do a huge twisty and wrap around and flank us all..
> Thinking going out around 1,
> View attachment 209103


I haven't seen any rotation at all yet.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

LapeerLandscape said:


> I haven't seen any rotation at all yet.


Have a couple more fireball shots on the rocks, might work ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I haven't seen any rotation at all yet.


Do you follow snowturd?


----------



## Kvston

Or turn on CNN for 5 minutes...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you follow snowturd?


No not much. I did read some of the comments out of Yale, it seems to be heavier over there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Kvston said:


> Or turn on CNN for 5 minutes...


Looking for the storm to rotate not my head to spin...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> No not much. I did read some of the comments out of Yale, it seems to be heavier over there.


He's got a cute little map

as you can see, fantasy island isn't getting any snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> He's got a cute little map
> 
> as you can see, fantasy island isn't getting any snow
> View attachment 209111


Thats almost where the radar shows it.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I haven't seen any rotation at all yet.


It never really did. My driveway is still not all the way covered yet. Heading out to salt now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Finally, at least some wet pavement so I don't feel as bad for the ethical salting I did...


----------



## Randall Ave

New here says that some areas out there got 16 inches already?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> New here says that some areas out there got 16 inches already?


Not here, maybe 1.6


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> It never really did. My driveway is still not all the way covered yet. Heading out to salt now.


We salted twice. With the wind blowing like it is I actually think it made it worse. Some lots with no salt were almost blown clean.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We salted twice. With the wind blowing like it is I actually think it made it worse. Some lots with no salt were almost blown clean.


Sticky salt?


----------



## BossPlow2010

It's still snowing here, it it can stop anytime now, or warm up like 3-4°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sticky salt?


Exactly


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's still snowing here, it it can stop anytime now, or warm up like 3-4°
> View attachment 209117


Is the wind blowing there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's still snowing here, it it can stop anytime now, or warm up like 3-4°
> View attachment 209117


Should be able to mow/do cleanups with that little bit of snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should be able to mow/do cleanups with that little bit of snow.


Agree! Just get the ole windstorm out with its POS Motor/ switches and just blow the snow right off


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is the wind blowing there.


No Ohio is sucking.... :laugh:


----------



## Freshwater

If the southern stream didnt track so far east, this might have been something special. Figuratively of course. I was fine with the salt run.

Not sure I've ever seen a system set up like this one. Straight north to south winds for the duration of snowfall.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> If the southern stream didnt track so far east, this might have been something special. Figuratively of course. I was fine with the salt run.
> 
> Not sure I've ever seen a system set up like this one. Straight north to south winds for the duration of snowfall.


Ya, still plowing here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> If the southern stream didnt track so far east, this might have been something special. Figuratively of course. I was fine with the salt run.
> 
> Not sure I've ever seen a system set up like this one. Straight north to south winds for the duration of snowfall.


Wait, I thought you were done...


----------



## Luther

Freshwater said:


> Not sure I've ever seen a system set up like this one. Straight north to south winds for the duration of snowfall.


I'm thinking the low pressure system successfully conspired against the high in order to produce such a phenomenon


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> I'm thinking the low pressure system successfully conspired against the high in order to produce such a phenomenon


Pineapple Express...?


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wait, I thought you were done...


Not done. I downsized by 90% before last year.


----------



## BUFF

Maps has animated wind direction and looks like a DNA migration to an egg....










https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/m...52270508&lon=-105.1011962890625&city=Longmont


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've heard "it can stop now" twice already...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've heard "it can stop now" twice already...


Do you think your buddy has bent an a frame on his 75k grocery getter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you think your buddy has bent an a frame on his 75k grocery getter?


Who?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've heard "it can stop now" twice already...


You did??....From Who-Whom??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You did??....From Who-Whom??


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

Sitting here at XPO running a regen on a million mile pos. It's spitting some snow flakes.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It's spitting some snow flakes.


It's ash from burning ballots so they can't be recounted......


----------



## Hydromaster

Picked up a couple of inches of snow overnight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Picked up a couple of inches of snow overnight
> View attachment 209172


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

This is nice...


----------



## Turf Z

NICE


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is nice...
> 
> View attachment 209219


Maybe if your still doing cleanups, I want to push some snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe if your still doing cleanups, I want to push some snow.


Yeah I got a few to finish this week up, but yes need some snow or else more brooms...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I got a few to finish this week up, but yes need some snow or else more brooms...


I thought you were waiting until February to finish cleanups?

We're finished, mowers are getting cleaned up and put away today and tomorrow.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were waiting until February to finish cleanups?
> 
> We're finished, mowers are getting cleaned up and put away today and tomorrow.


That's nice....Are you helping??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's nice....Are you helping??


I've had enough of your sassafrass...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> That's nice....Are you helping??


This is a big word so you'll probably have to get your daughter, but he's the liaison...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were waiting until February to finish cleanups?
> 
> We're finished, mowers are getting cleaned up and put away today and tomorrow.


I didn't say all of them, just a few... I'm pulling spreaders and blades tomorrow, this is silly... It's over!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Holy wow!!!
You’re about to leave without your leaf pusher..


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Holy wow!!!
> You're about to leave without your leaf pusher..


No we left that non rotating POS...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> No we left that non rotating POS...


Not that one, the Leaf plow sitting on the wall


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not that one, the Leaf plow sitting on the wall


Hey thanks, I've been looking for that...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey thanks, I've been looking for that...


It's always the last place you look...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Ajlawn1 said:


> I didn't say all of them, just a few... I'm pulling spreaders and blades tomorrow, this is silly... It's over!
> 
> View attachment 209224


Nice leaf trailer


----------



## Turf Z

Threads been realll quiet even with the impending doom this weekend...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Threads been realll quiet even with the impending doom this weekend...


Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Isnt the doom always in South Bend.
Nothing but 24-7 joy in lovely Lapeer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Impending doom?

Guess we better think about getting the plows and spreaders out of storage...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Isnt the doom always in South Bend.
> Nothing but 24-7 joy in lovely Lapeer.


Yes. What are we talking here flooding?


----------



## Western1

Rain


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes. What are we talking here flooding?


How do you plow a flood?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> How do you plow a flood?


Rubber cutting edge...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So one of my guys said he saw 2-12" for the weekend. 

Couple other guesses are still showing rain/snow mix, maybe a salting based on overnight temps. 

Sounds like the apocalypse is incoming.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So one of my guys said he saw 2-12" for the weekend.
> 
> Couple other guesses are still showing rain/snow mix, maybe a salting based on overnight temps.
> 
> Sounds like the apocalypse is incoming.


Could just be all ice. Again.


----------



## BUFF

Got snow coming in on Friday, still to far out to take it seriously


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Got snow coming in on Friday, still to far out to take it seriously


Supposedly, rain starting Friday and turning to snow on Saturday here. According to the local guessers, the models are all over the board. Saturday temperature is supposed to be 36*, so we'll see.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got snow coming in on Friday, still to far out to take it seriously


----------



## Luther

It will be a fizzle


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Got snow coming in on Friday, still to far out to take it seriously


.........................


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Got snow coming in on Friday, still to far out to take it seriously


Any amount of snow should be taken seriously.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> It will be a fizzle


I'm sure its going to require an ethical salting... Or at least somewhat of one to unload from the last fizzle...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any amount of snow should be taken seriously.


Seriously?


----------



## Kvston

Weather channel is breathlessly talking about you guys this weekend...suspense is killing me!


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any amount of snow should be taken seriously.


All snow matters.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> So one of my guys said he saw 2-12" for the weekend.
> 
> Couple other guesses are still showing rain/snow mix, maybe a salting based on overnight temps.


That could still be a gutter ball. Might want to hedge on the low side and revise to 0"-12" so you have things covered.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s a hoax


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It's a hoax


I got a vaccine to prevent snow accumulation.


----------



## Luther

Might get my vaccine (a Texas address) next year...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any amount of snow should be taken seriously.


When it starts stacking up it's time to think aboot it..


----------



## BUFF

End to a real nice day...


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> How do you plow a flood?


I am quite experienced.....can show you how to cut it with a mower too...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh freezing frog...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh freezing frog...


Frogs are pretty toasty here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh freezing frog...


Pretty sure that's a flood, not freezing frog.


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> I am quite experienced.....can show you how to cut it with a mower too...
> 
> View attachment 209571
> View attachment 209572


So just push the barrels out of the way then?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freshwater said:


> So just push the barrels out of the way then?


Buoys will be buoys....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Don't put those spreaders and blades away just yet...

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/...ts-for-a-1978-style-blizzard-this-winter.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't put those spreaders and blades away just yet...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2020/...ts-for-a-1978-style-blizzard-this-winter.html


Holy Toledo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd kinda like to see another storm like that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd kinda like to see another storm like that.


Sounds like @EWSplow better change the plugs on the Jeep... He's in the bullseye, going to need the extra ponies...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was 8, the snowbanks out here were as high as the hydro lines....back when the twp still used V plows on their graders....
They kept them they were repurposed...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like @EWSplow better change the plugs on the Jeep... He's in the bullseye, going to need the extra ponies...


All four of them...and maybe points and a condenser.

Looks like mostly rain for Friday/ Saturday, but I'll probably put plows on tomorrow to make sure we don't get snow. I've got a couple days of exterior work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> All four of them...and maybe points and a condenser.
> 
> Looks like mostly rain for Friday/ Saturday, but I'll probably put plows on tomorrow to make sure we don't get snow. I've got a couple days of exterior work.


You might have to plow the flood.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> You might have to plow the flood.


Got home in time to catch the weather on TV. The guessers are saying 1-3" near the lake. 
NWS showed 3 tenths Fri night and 3 tenths Saturday on their hourly.


----------



## DeVries

I was 5. but clearly remember the school bus my dad drove had only the one top red flashing light showing, the rest was covered in a drift.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Got home in time to catch the weather on TV. The guessers are saying 1-3" near the lake.
> NWS showed 3 tenths Fri night and 3 tenths Saturday on their hourly.


Yesterday we were in the 2-12" range. Today it's maybe a half inch Saturday night.

But copious amounts of rain.


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining. I put plows on this morning to make sure it doesn't snow. 

One local TV station is still at 1-3" for Saturday. 
Another was at 0-2". 
I'm guessing the latter is more accurate.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Its raining. I put plows on this morning to make sure it doesn't snow.
> 
> One local TV station is still at 1-3" for Saturday.
> Another was at 0-2".
> I'm guessing the latter is more accurate.


The most accurate one is always the one with the better looking weather girl.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The most accurate one is always the one with the better looking weather girl.


No wonder I always know it's nice in Mexico and Florida...

https://www.thethings.com/ranking-the-most-attractive-weather-girls-on-tv/


----------



## BUFF

Been lightly snowing all morning, got aboot 3-4" and should stop around dark. Another system is suppose bring more snow tomorrow afternoon/evening


----------



## Hydromaster

That’s nice


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> That's nice


It was a pleasant storm and a good day to make Chili too.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> It was a pleasant storm and a good day to make Chili too.


Like I said , it was nice..


----------



## Landgreen

Looks like we're going to get a good pounding of wet heavy tomorrow. Around 8". Will be maiden voyage for this one.


----------



## Western1

Nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Looks like we're going to get a good pounding of wet heavy tomorrow. Around 8". Will be maiden voyage for this one.
> View attachment 209693


Finally showed up, eh?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally showed up, eh?


No it's a Phile foto...... Duh


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally showed up, eh?


Blower and tractor had been sitting at the dealership waiting for tires. I decided to have them bring it up on the r1s couple weeks ago since there was some snow in the forecast. Tire guy showed up this week to throw the nokians on just in time.


----------



## Landgreen

The timing of this is not good at all. First big snow of the year. A Saturday in holiday season. Gonna be an excrement show...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> The timing of this is not good at all. First big snow of the year. A Saturday in holiday season. Gonna be an excrement show...
> View attachment 209721


You cut off the temperature and wind. 
With higher temperatures and being close to the lake, when we see both snow and rain on the graph, its usually mostly rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> The timing of this is not good at all. First big snow of the year. A Saturday in holiday season. Gonna be an excrement show...
> View attachment 209721


No one likes a whiner...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow! This would of been some serious snow!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! This would of been some serious snow!


If your looking to plow a flood then come on up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> If your looking to plow a flood then come on up.


You haven't even got the heavy stuff yet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! This would of been some serious snow!


Just read the same thing from Defcon...you 2 the same person?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just read the same thing from Defcon...you 2 the same person?


He probably seen me write it on here and decided to copy it...


----------



## EWSplow

A little snow mixed in with the rain just starting. Temperature around 38* and its wet, so we'll see if there's any accumulation later. 
Might just be salting tonight?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It was a pleasant storm and a good day to make Chili too.


Your buff's got some serious snow piles in the end zones...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your buff's got some serious snow piles in the end zones...


Think Bouldeer got 5" yesterday.
CU went in the crappy when McCarthy left, back then the Huskers or Sooners Came to play those games where worth watching.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@Randall Ave better get your snow broom charged up...


----------



## SHAWZER

Is Southern Ontario in there somewhere ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Southern where???


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Is Southern Ontario in there somewhere ?


Is that anywhere close to Lappeertucky?


----------



## Western1

Due east


----------



## SHAWZER

Go North for awhlie then go South for 100 klms


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> @Randall Ave better get your snow broom charged up...
> 
> View attachment 209756


You have no idea the hell I have been going thru today, and I have not even gotten to my own stuff, I ain't gonna have to worry bout it as I will be in prison by Teusday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> You have no idea the hell I have been going thru today


Must of gotten into that Dodge...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Southern where???


Over there....


----------



## BUFF

Snow started up aboot an hour ago


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that anywhere close to Lappeertucky?


About 50 miles too close...:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> The timing of this is not good at all. First big snow of the year. A Saturday in holiday season. Gonna be an excrement show...
> View attachment 209721


Well...?


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> Snow started up aboot an hour ago


Got aboot 3" of fluff, 5* now and suppose to get in the mid 30's today with full solar. Haven't seen the sun since Thursday and getting a little punchy....


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## EWSplow

No snow yesterday. Putting the plows on worked. 

10* colder today, but without the dampness, it feels warmer than yesterday.


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well...?


Wasn't too bad. Ended up with about 5-6 in total with another inch of lake effect overnight. Everything went pretty smooth. Heavy snow. Had to feed and water the shovel crew about midway through.

No breakdowns or property damage to whine about. (Western was sidelined so that helps). Got a few "where are you?? Didn't you get my check?? My neighbors' is plowed but not miiiine" calls but most were false alarms since it snowed after we were there. Not sure how a person misses a tractor in their drive or hearing it during the day.


----------



## Landgreen

Landgreen said:


> No breakdowns or property damage to whine about.


Well spoke too soon about property damage... Ugghh.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Well spoke too soon about property damage... Ugghh.
> View attachment 209801


Meh.... it'll Buff oot


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> Meh.... it'll Buff oot


I suppose we could take the tractor back there and blow it from the other side to right it back up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Well spoke too soon about property damage... Ugghh.
> View attachment 209801


I guess the snow was heavy or maybe the tree was recently planted.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I guess the snow was heavy or maybe the tree was recently planted.


Yes and yes. But operator knows better than to blast an evergreen.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Yes and yes. But operator knows better than to blast an evergreen.


Does the operators training matrix cover this and is it up to date.... if so it should also be covered in the employee hand book as being a case of gross negligent's. At a minimum the incident needs to be documented in the employees file and he/she/?? needs to be made aware of it.....


----------



## Hydromaster

Just a verbal warning but make sure you write something down and put it in the file anyway ...

Lol You can’t put a note in their file and have it be a verbal warning


----------



## Ajlawn1

Easily gross negligence Fire him!!!


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Just a verbal warning but make sure you write something down and put it in the file anyway ...
> 
> Lol You can't put a note in their file and have it be a verbal warning


Every offense and positive thing is documented. Have yet to be taken to court or paid UE for clipping an employee. Our HR geeks are a pita at times but they do make sure the company is protected and the employee is treated fair.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Every offense and positive thing is documented. Have yet to be taken to court or paid UE for clipping an employee. Our HR geeks are a pita at times but they do make sure the company is protected and the employee is treated fair.


That works in the private sector but when you have a union contract, you cannot document a verbal warning otherwise it's no longer a verbal warning.

HR had to remove it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Yes and yes. But operator knows better than to blast an evergreen.


At least tell him to wait till the ground freezes...


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> Does the operators training matrix cover this and is it up to date.... if so it should also be covered in the employee hand book as being a case of gross negligent's. At a minimum the incident needs to be documented in the employees file and he/she/?? needs to be made aware of it.....


Lol. I will sift through our 1.5 page operating training matrix manual and update as needed. I thought it should be labeled as misconduct? Or is that only when he leaves his spitter in the cab?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Landgreen said:


> Lol. I will sift through our 1.5 page operating training matrix manual and update as needed. I thought it should be labeled as misconduct? Or is that only when he leaves his spitter in the cab?


Depends ... open spitter? Or did he put a cap on it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Yes and yes. But operator knows better than to blast an evergreen.


He should have cut down the evidence and had a perfect Christmas tree...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Around here you fix what you broke, if you dont know how, you spend more time and learn.... no easy way either you are given a shovel. All my employees know this ..lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Around here you fix what you broke, if you dont know how, you spend more time and learn.... no easy way either you are given a shovel. All my employees know this ..lol.


Is that how it's written out in the employee hand book.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that how it's written out in the employee hand book.


Its more of a tattoo....


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Aerospace Eng

Forget the lower part of MI...Tulsa, OK just got 4"!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got aboot 3" of fluff, 5* now and suppose to get in the mid 30's today with full solar. Haven't seen the sun since Thursday and getting a little punchy....


Sew mulch anger...


----------



## BUFF

More snow later today..... not mulch though

But over the weekend the mtns got some decent snow

The storm brought the total for the season at Wolf Creek to 122 inches, making it the first resort in Colorado and one of the first in the United States to surpass the 100-inch mark. Jackson Hole checked in Sunday morning with a total of 123 inches so far this season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Daughter sent this pic from Mt Baker.

Something like 120" in November.


----------



## Hydromaster

Targee
( go there instead of the hole)
Unless you need to send it down colbits
























We picked up another inch or 2 again today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

T


Hydromaster said:


> Targee
> ( go there instead of the hole)
> Unless you need to send it down colbits
> 
> View attachment 209879
> View attachment 209880
> View attachment 209881
> 
> 
> We picked up another inch or 2 again today


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> T
> 
> That's nice...


Yes,


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ouch...


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ouch...
> 
> View attachment 209945


Salt run?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ouch...
> 
> View attachment 209945


Did you stumble and fall after the sniff /sip/guzzle test?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you stumble and fall after the sniff /sip/guzzle test?


No....It's enough of your Sassafras


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/32" of fluff... Hoping to drop multiple tons of salt before it melts...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 1/32" of fluff... Hoping to drop multiple tons of salt before it melts...


Gotta start with something.


----------



## NYH1

Currently 18° and snowing, calling 4 to 9 inches over night. If they're right, it'll be my first time plowing this season. Guess we'll see.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Ended up getting 4 to 6 inches depending on area. 

Binghamton got about 40 inches....good place for it!  

NYH1.


----------



## JTBitter

NYH1 said:


> Ended up getting 4 to 6 inches depending on area.
> 
> Binghamton got about 40 inches....good place for it!
> 
> NYH1.


Just north of Albany we got at least 25", it was crazy. Came down in about 10 hours or so. Got stuck 3-4 times...had to get a loader to dislodge me and clear out the mountains the town trucks left. There are so many places around here that haven't even been touched. One road I have 5 residential on resembles a goat path.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fog and 19 this morning with a dusting of snow made for icy roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fog and 19 this morning with a dusting of snow made for icy roads.


Freezing frog?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Freezing frog?


Sure


----------



## NYH1

JTBitter said:


> Just north of Albany we got at least 25", it was crazy. Came down in about 10 hours or so. Got stuck 3-4 times...had to get a loader to dislodge me and clear out the mountains the town trucks left. There are so many places around here that haven't even been touched. One road I have 5 residential on resembles a goat path.


That's crazy. I'm glad we only got the 4 to 6 inches we got, especially for the first time out this season.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's pretty...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's pretty...
> 
> View attachment 210362


That's funny.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Is that where Ryan gets his weather?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that where Ryan gets his weather?


He gets it at Jerry's......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that where Ryan gets his weather?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that where Ryan gets his weather?


For some strange reason, he doesn't send Todd and me those pretty pictures anymore...I'm sure it had nothing to do with the mocking.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's pretty...
> 
> View attachment 210362


Be nice if that was showing more over here. I wouldnt mind something paning out on the 26th.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> For some strange reason, he doesn't send Todd and me those pretty pictures anymore...I'm sure it had nothing to do with the mocking.


This is the latest foto, you'd think with a 80,000 "business" truck
He's clean the salt from the seats...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> This is the latest foto, you'd think with a 80,000 "business" truck
> He's clean the salt from the seats...
> View attachment 210366


Phile alchoholic foto...


----------



## DeVries

BossPlow2010 said:


> This is the latest foto, you'd think with a 80,000 "business" truck
> He's clean the salt from the seats...
> View attachment 210366


That looks like quarantine stock up material right there. Nice score.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My seats look the same this time of year, except there is some wine ,wd40, and a tin of cookies...


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> My seats look the same this time of year, except there is some wine ,wd40, and a tin of cookies...


Not a bad trio of snacks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> He gets it at Jerry's......
> View attachment 210365


Wonder if my autonomous driving car can find its way home from there.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wonder if my autonomous driving car can find its way home from there.


I'd be advisable to have one of the grandkids program it for ewe....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 210492


Rather dull coloring...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Rather dull coloring...


I can't afford new Crayola's...my socialist bailout wasn't enough.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 210492


That's more of a fawn....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's more of a fawn....


I'm skeered...Just started pulling plows out yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm skeered...Just started pulling plows out yesterday.


Slacker....


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like some rain rolling through sandwich. Hopefully it goes more east than north. I just don't feel like salting tonight. 
Its still 55*, but temperature is supposed to drop epically.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> It looks like some rain rolling through sandwich. Hopefully it goes more east than north. I just don't feel like salting tonight.
> Its still 55*, but temperature is supposed to drop epically.


Update. 15 minutes after I posted, it started raining. Its kinda breey, so now I'm hoping the wind dries the pavement.


----------



## Western1

No ethical salting?


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> No ethical salting?


I thought about it. I'm kinda beat and at this point would rather wait until January to do anything regarding snow or ice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I thought about it. I'm kinda beat and at this point would rather wait until January to do anything regarding snow or ice.


Besides, it would probably blow away.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Besides, it would probably blow away.


I knew I could count on someone to reinforce my lack of motivation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's lake effecting...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's lake effecting...


That's nice...


----------



## Randall Ave

Suppose to be in the high 50s today. Three inches of rain tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's lake effecting...


Its about time.... Can it stop now.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's lake effecting...


Keep it all over there. Merry Christmas


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its about time.... Can it stop now.


Yes...must have dropped 3 or 4 tons of salt by now...I'm exhausted.

Maybe @Defcon 5 can give us an "It's OVER" now.

Totally stunned that the forecast for today/tonight/tomorrow has changed already.


----------



## Randall Ave

I got some free time if you need some help. ,,,,,,, From an Easterner.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...must have dropped 3 or 4 tons of salt by now...I'm exhausted.
> 
> Maybe @Defcon 5 can give us an "It's OVER" now.
> 
> Totally stunned that the forecast for today/tonight/tomorrow has changed already.


What's changed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I got some free time if you need some help. ,,,,,,, From an Easterner.


Sure...tractor just died, how soon can you be here?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...tractor just died, how soon can you be here?


I gotta get the tenement on wheels ready. Do I park that in your front yard?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> What's changed?


It went up to 6 loaves of bread but only 4 gallons of milk...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I gotta get the tenement on wheels ready. Do I park that in your front yard?


Sure...neighbors expect it of me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What's changed?


Less snow...for now. 50% tonight after 4 instead of snow all night. Amounts are dropping off too.


----------



## Luther

Lots of bozos around here performing highly unethical salt apps on bone dry pavement. Unnecessary, wasteful and embarrassing.


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> Lots of bozos around here performing highly unethical salt apps on bone dry pavement. Unnecessary, wasteful and embarrassing.


The city here applied liquid on Tuesday. It was warm and dry. Yesterday it rained quite a bit, then the wind dried everything up and there were clear skies. Talk about whizzing in the wind.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The city here applied liquid on Tuesday. It was warm and dry. Yesterday it rained quite a bit, then the wind dried everything up and there were clear skies. Talk about whizzing in the wind.


They don't call it Whizzkonsin for nuthin...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Less snow...for now. 50% tonight after 4 instead of snow all night. Amounts are dropping off too.


Isn't that good


----------



## Ajlawn1

Went from a Watch last night to an Advisory this morning and now to the mother load Warning!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's OVER...


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Lots of bozos around here performing highly unethical salt apps on bone dry pavement. Unnecessary, wasteful and embarrassing.


So...... ewe got videoed salting eh.....


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's OVER...
> View attachment 210564


You need to catch up


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's OVER...
> View attachment 210564


Looks like one way to troubleshoot...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Looks like one way to troubleshoot...


That's the best way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Last night the neighbor brought over some carmel apple pie drink stuff. That stuff is way too sweet.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Last night the neighbor brought over some carmel apple pie drink stuff. That stuff is way too sweet.


Maybe it needs more cinnamon...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Maybe it needs more cinnamon...
> View attachment 210566
> View attachment 210566


Yes that's a good idea. Carmel apple cinnamon.


----------



## Herm Witte

One of our larger contractors in W Michigan pretreated yesterday prior to the heavy rain that was forecasted and did come through overnight. I do not understand why clients put up with that. I know we're not perfect but...


----------



## Luther

Herm, you wouldn’t have believed what was going on around here this morning. Hammering dry lots and sidewalks with deicers. It was amazing.


----------



## prezek

Herm Witte said:


> One of our larger contractors in W Michigan pretreated yesterday prior to the heavy rain that was forecasted and did come through overnight. I do not understand why clients put up with that. I know we're not perfect but...





Luther said:


> Herm, you wouldn't have believed what was going on around here this morning. Hammering dry lots and sidewalks with deicers. It was amazing.


Do all of you northern guys bill for salt applications separate from a seasonal plowing contract? Salt always extra? Just curious.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

prezek said:


> Do all of you northern guys bill for salt applications separate from a seasonal plowing contract? Salt always extra? Just curious.


For us if it's seasonal it's everything.


----------



## Luther

prezek said:


> Do all of you northern guys bill for salt applications separate from a seasonal plowing contract? Salt always extra? Just curious.


The majority of our sites are all inclusive. Deicers included, monthly contract billing. A few significant tiered agreements based on cumulative snow totals and a smaller percentage À la carte service...per push and per app service and billing. I have a good balance and hedge. Can't go backwards no matter what happens, and prosper on higher than average winters.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got some lake effect overnight, 2 inches and counting.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lol, blew a damn hydro line on my angle cylinder, sprayed hydro fluid all over my windshield...


----------



## Randall Ave

Its in the 50s and pooring here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lol, blew a damn hydro line on my angle cylinder, sprayed hydro fluid all over my windshield...


I hope you have a spare.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hope you have a spare.


Sure did, hooked up the DXT


----------



## Landgreen

Santa brought lake effect.


----------



## Ajlawn1

First one because of timing and Xmas I could just sit back and watch it fall... Not sure if that's good or bad yet... Good 10-12" I'm guessing... We'll saddle up overnight...

And it's still snowing...


----------



## Turf Z

Yikes


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> Herm, you wouldn't have believed what was going on around here this morning. Hammering dry lots and sidewalks with deicers. It was amazing.


I was at farm and barn yesterday (last minute shopping).
When I walked out of the store, i noticed someone did some salting on the dry pavement. Wondering if @Defcon 5 was in Milwaukee, cause it didn't seem like they had a spinner. Just a trail looping around the lot. Sorry no pics phone camera is toast.


----------



## BUFF

Nice day here.... suppose to get into the mid 50's and full solar.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> First one because of timing and Xmas I could just sit back and watch it fall... Not sure if that's good or bad yet... Good 10-12" I'm guessing... We'll saddle up overnight...
> 
> And it's still snowing...
> 
> View attachment 210605
> 
> Did you have time to get that loader on site.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you have time to get that loader on site.


Nah, left it at the shop since temps were going to be so low... It's ready to move with a 16' on a truck and trailer behind it... Figured we'd hit multiple sites on its way to it's home...


----------



## NYH1

34°, snraining, clouding and just plan crappy out.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Right on the money... In about 15-16hrs total even time...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Right on the money... In about 15-16hrs total even time...
> 
> View attachment 210622


My little 2 incher seems kinda small in comparison.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> My little 2 incher seems kinda small in comparison.


Like I've told @EWSplow before there's still time...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like I've told @EWSplow before there's still time...


I don't think so the sun keeps trying to peak out. We going to start plowing in a couple hours before it disappears.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I should’ve asked Santa Claus for one of those cellular game cameras, instead he brought snow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I should've asked Santa Claus for one of those cellular game cameras, instead he brought snow...


Switched to Arlo...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Do all of you northern guys bill for salt applications separate from a seasonal plowing contract? Salt always extra? Just curious.


Biden's undergarments...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Biden's undergarments...


I was thinking someone might make use of the accessibility...


----------



## BUFF

Tee shirt weather here today, took the deck oof my sled trailer and worked up a sweat while doing it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Not bad, not bad at all.
37°F


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Tee shirt weather here today, took the deck oof my sled trailer and worked up a sweat while doing it.


It was a bit chilly here (around 20*).
My neighbor had to wear a tee shirt in his backyard while smoking a ham. He's usually just in shorts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It was a bit chilly here (around 20*).
> My neighbor had to wear a tee shirt in his backyard while smoking a ham. He's usually just in shorts.


Nevermind


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 210642


That escalated qucikly....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that took a little longer then expected...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that took a little longer then expected...


Perfect timing...holiday weekend.

Looks like Christmas day here, just about everything is closed.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Perfect timing...holiday weekend.
> 
> Looks like Christmas day here, just about everything is closed.


Same, just a little more traffic on the roads than yesterday, county salted the piss out of the roads this am and now they're belly blading nearly wet pavement :hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same, just a little more traffic on the roads than yesterday, county salted the piss out of the roads this am and now they're belly blading nearly wet pavement :hammerhead:


Same in our county. They sure like to wear out cutting edges.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that took a little longer then expected...


Record time here, lots looked great last night about 9. Then it snowed more overnight.:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Idiots in Kent were plowing the expressway shoulders....all 1/4-1/2 inch.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Record time here, lots looked great last night about 9. Then it snowed more overnight.:hammerhead:


Luckily it was the light and fluffy stuff... Problem was that 11" of insulation made for glass once exposed...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Luckily it was the light and fluffy stuff... Problem was that 11" of insulation made for glass once exposed...


It sure was nice plowing with no cars/idiots in the lots.


----------



## BUFF

After a few days in the mid to upper 50's had a teaser storm roll in aboot 10:30am. Snow would start to cover black top and then it'd stop snowing and the snow would cook oof. Still snowing and only have aboot 2.5" on the grass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Incoming storm of the century tonight...should I get the plows on the trucks now?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Incoming storm of the century tonight...should I get the plows on the trucks now?


You're not already pre plowing???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're not already pre plowing???


Precoffeeing...

Rumour on the playground is someone was presalting less than a dusting this morning...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Incoming storm of the century tonight...should I get the plows on the trucks now?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Incoming storm of the century tonight...should I get the plows on the trucks now?


Get the plows on and plow any amount of snow you get.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Incoming storm of the century tonight...should I get the plows on the trucks now?


You want any opinions from an Easterner, from Jorsy


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 210753


so no real idea of what's going to happen other than something is going to happen


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> so no real idea of what's going to happen other than something is going to happen


You gotta read between the lines...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 210753


Can't help you, give Todd's daughter a call maybe she can help.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 210753


Everytime we get this crap it's a mess. Get the snow off if you can, the salt gets deluted by the rain and you end up with a slush.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everytime we get this crap it's a mess. Get the snow off if you can, the salt gets deluted by the rain and you end up with a slush.


Leave the snow on as long as possible to eat up the freezing precip...

Hungry snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> so no real idea of what's going to happen other than something is going to happen


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You gotta read between the lines...


There's multiple lines...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's multiple lines...


Hence the plural version of line...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Leave the snow on as long as possible to eat up the freezing precip...
> 
> Hungry snow...


Sorry its my first time ploughing.. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 210753


Should be a real sit show tomorrow morning. 
Snow tonight, probably nothing accumulating before businesses close, a mix sometime overnight and continuing into the morning. 
The ground temperature is cold enough for stuff to stick. Start too early and probably have to reservice later. Start too late and we're moving wet concrete. 
Meanwhile, all the clients are sleeping peacefully and will all want clear pavement and walks 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Should be a real sit show tomorrow morning.
> Snow tonight, probably nothing accumulating before businesses close, a mix sometime overnight and continuing into the morning.
> The ground temperature is cold enough for stuff to stick. Start too early and probably have to reservice later. Start too late and we're moving wet concrete.
> Meanwhile, all the clients are sleeping peacefully and will all want clear pavement and walks 1st thing in the morning.


Yes


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with oot 3.5" on the grass and aboot 1.5-2" on hard surfaces.
Have fog which is unusual for us. 
Should get into mid 30's with partial sun to help cook oof the snow.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Incoming storm of the century tonight...should I get the plows on the trucks now?


Why would you take them off? Unless it's a daily driver, the plows don't come off until the phat lady sings


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Why would you take them off? Unless it's a daily driver, the plows don't come off until the phat lady sings


Hadn't pulled them oot of storage yet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hadn't pulled them oot of storage yet.


Might as well leave them there its almost spring.


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> Why would you take them off? Unless it's a daily driver, the plows don't come off until the phat lady sings


Maybe its the local diet, but mine come off if there's nothing forecast for a week, sometimes less.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hadn't pulled them oot of storage yet.


I wouldn't even think about fueling up the trucks there going on until tomorrow, sometime.

It could be a fizzle.


----------



## Turf Z

noon forecast just gave us 9 inches

...ok then


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> noon forecast just gave us 9 inches
> 
> ...ok then


Scare Team 8?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Scare Team 8?


Big surprise


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Big surprise


Sew it'll be aboot 1.5"?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew it'll be aboot 1.5"?


We hope


----------



## NYH1

We got 2 to 8 inches depend on the area. Gotta love lake effect snow. At least it was light and fluffy.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...
> 
> View attachment 210762


Is that a rainbow pride weather map right from Mayor Pete.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well maybe not... That's pretty...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well maybe not... That's pretty...
> 
> View attachment 210763


@Turf Z is going to love that.


----------



## EWSplow

Its getting serious. The city applied liquid this morning and now they're salting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its getting serious. The city applied liquid this morning and now they're salting.


Wise man once said this is serious business for serious people...

Or maybe it was a Budweiser drinking, Marlboro Red smoking truck driver hell I don't remember...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Yes..... that guy....


----------



## BUFF

Fog cleared up sun popped oot and the snow is cooking oof nicely.


----------



## Landgreen

Luther said:


> Why would you take them off? Unless it's a daily driver, the plows don't come off until the phat lady sings


I pulled my plow off a couple days ago. Next morning we had 2". Worked like a charm. If I need 6" accumulation I could plan a weekend getaway. For a blizzard apocalypse all I need to do is buy plane tickets for spring break vacation.


----------



## EWSplow

I put plows on and it didn't work...
Its snowing. It can stop now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> I put plows on and it didn't work...
> Its snowing. It can stop now.


I hear there's a guy in Sudbury looking for a job...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hear there's a guy in Sudbury looking for a job...


Probably not the first or last time unless things change....


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hear there's a guy in Sudbury looking for a job...


If it wasn't such a long commute, I'd put him in a truck...i could use a new bed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hear there's a guy in Sudbury looking for a job...


Because of covid no border crossing, yay for us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like close to 1-1/2" here ...so far. 
There'll be plenty for the old lady to shovel after work tonight.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> Looks like close to 1-1/2" here ...so far.
> There'll be plenty for the old lady to shovel after work tonight.


She's gonna beat you tonight....hopefully you enjoy it! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A good 3" in a few hours...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> A good 3" in a few hours...


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


I know...perfect for the first time with a bunch of new guys.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...perfect for the first time with a bunch of new guys.


Thats nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh boy...now it's raining.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's raining...


That's nice


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...perfect for the first time with a bunch of new guys.


Samesies


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh boy...now it's raining.


If you win the trifecta, the temperature will drop to 10F or so as soon as it stops raining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Samesies


Changed my mind...rain is not fun with newbies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop raining now....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oldbies and new properties don't fly either I guess...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oldbies and new properties don't fly either I guess...
> 
> View attachment 210816


Yeah...down 1 truck with a flat. Faster to grab the backup instead of screwing around changing it right now.


----------



## Randall Ave

Will need a , end of storm damage report.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Will need a , end of storm damage report.


Who's Will?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Will need a , end of storm damage report.


I'll start early:

Tyre with a large hole.

Not from the storm, but someone backed into the driver's side mirror on the Sterling and bent the snot out of the bracket and cracked the glass. Still functions. Hopefully I don't have any relatives of the guy from Sudbury working for me. Would have been nice if he mentioned it because had he not known he hit it, he would have wiped out the driver's door.

Couple fuses on a 1 year old Boss. Strangely enough, water got into those heavy duty plugs that are right in line with the tyre spray. I might have to invest in some zip ties.

PS It had dielectric grease in it...I hate dielectric grease because I've had the same issue with Blizzards. Fluid Film never seems to have the problem of allowing water in.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I wonder if anything that Chapin makes/ sells is actually good or if all their products are world class pieces of excrement...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We jut pitched our remaining Chapin battery backpack sprayers.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> water got into those heavy duty plugs that are right in line with the tyre spray.


What? How is this even possible... Driving in reverse all the time?



Mark Oomkes said:


> I might have to invest in some zip ties.


@EWSplow may frown upon this...


----------



## Ajlawn1

What a mess...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oldbies and new properties don't fly either I guess...
> 
> View attachment 210816


Is that a drain culvert?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that a drain culvert?


Nope just your everyday run of the mill popped up sidewalk sticking up a nice 3-4" above the rest...

Not bad only lost 3 of 5 sidewalk machines...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope just your everyday run of the mill popped up sidewalk sticking up a nice 3-4" above the rest...
> 
> Not bad only lost 3 of 5 sidewalk machines...


Sooo, only two to go? You guys have fun, gotta head over by NYC for parts. Anyone need anything?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a mess...


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

All is good in Lapeer. Everything ploughed up really nice, it started raining about 6am just as we were starting to salt.


----------



## BossPlow2010

People in west Michigan are nuts!
Who goes boating in a snowstorm...


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> People in west Michigan are nuts!
> Who goes boating in a snowstorm...
> View attachment 210818


Ya gotta wonder what the cops thinking when he pulled up to that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> People in west Michigan are nuts!
> Who goes boating in a snowstorm...
> View attachment 210818


It was a rain storm too.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was a rain storm too.


He was driving a Ferd, should not have been a issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> He was driving a Ferd, should not have been a issue.


Add a spinner chute to the list. Maybe someone's ass that just got ripped as well.

Really shouldn't back into the boss' plow because you're only watching 1 mirror. At least it wasn't a person or car.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...perfect for the first time with a bunch of new guys.


There's going to be a lot of dented up trucks...


----------



## BUFF

5*, clear and no breeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining again...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> @EWSplow may frown upon this...


Hose clamps are where its at.


----------



## EWSplow

I should have started an hour earlier. 
Also, probably should have pretreated more lots. This crap didn't want to scrape easily at some properties. 
Almost time to switch trucks and clean up with the jeep.


----------



## Kvston

BossPlow2010 said:


> People in west Michigan are nuts!
> Who goes boating in a snowstorm...
> View attachment 210818


I've seen that guy in NY. Last time he left the boat in the median waiting for spring so it would float...


----------



## Freshwater

Randall Ave said:


> Ya gotta wonder what the cops thinking when he pulled up to that.


You got a half million sitting there.... spend $100 on a hotel room for the night??
Something like that??

(I've no idea what a boat like that costs)


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who's Will?


Anoying guy from Jersey who sends people stupid texts. 28 and partly sunny here thooo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Anoying guy from Jersey who sends people stupid texts. 28 and partly sunny here thooo.


Never heard of him...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hypothetical question here....wouldn't one be extry careful while backing after one backs into the boss' plow because one was looking out the INCORRECT window the entire time one was backing up? 

Wouldn't one check both mirrors frequently after such an incident? 

Apparently not in the world of millenials. 

On the plus side, we banged, ground out some holes twisted and pried and got the spinner chute functional.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hypothetical question here....wouldn't one be extry careful while backing after one backs into the boss' plow because one was looking out the INCORRECT window the entire time one was backing up?
> 
> Wouldn't one check both mirrors frequently after such an incident?
> 
> Apparently not in the world of millenials.
> 
> On the plus side, we banged, ground out some holes twisted and pried and got the spinner chute functional.


Don't we have an entire thread about this?
let me guess, it wasn't your drivers' fault...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't we have an entire thread about this?
> let me guess, it wasn't your drivers' fault...


Hell I'm still wondering how the tyre spray got into the harness connection...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't we have an entire thread about this?
> let me guess, it wasn't your drivers' fault...


He admitted it...but said that car wasn't there just 30 seconds prior...and apologized.

So he does have that going for him. And the rest of the truck is still dent free. And he had a couple training sessions...and the boss isn't making $100k off any of his accounts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hell I'm still wondering how the tyre spray got into the harness connection...


Yeah, it was a very dry, fluffy type snow...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> He admitted it...but said that car wasn't there just 30 seconds prior...and apologized.
> 
> So he does have that going for him. And the rest of the truck is still dent free. And he had a couple training sessions...and the boss isn't making $100k off any of his accounts...


....And it's a real story.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hypothetical question here....wouldn't one be extry careful while backing after one backs into the boss' plow because one was looking out the INCORRECT window the entire time one was backing up?


Sounds like you forget to label which window is correct and incorrect.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll start early:
> 
> Tyre with a large hole.
> 
> Not from the storm, but someone backed into the driver's side mirror on the Sterling and bent the snot out of the bracket and cracked the glass. Still functions. Hopefully I don't have any relatives of the guy from Sudbury working for me. Would have been nice if he mentioned it because had he not known he hit it, he would have wiped out the driver's door.
> 
> Couple fuses on a 1 year old Boss. Strangely enough, water got into those heavy duty plugs that are right in line with the tyre spray. I might have to invest in some zip ties.
> 
> PS It had dielectric grease in it...I hate dielectric grease because I've had the same issue with Blizzards. Fluid Film never seems to have the problem of allowing water in.


Enough about all that crap, how are the Quick Cubes holding up?


----------



## BossPlow2010

You got quick cubes?!


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Sooo, only two to go? You guys have fun, gotta head over by NYC for parts. Anyone need anything?


If you could somehow separate NYC, Westchester and Rockland Counties from upstate NY....that would be great! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hell I'm still wondering how the tyre spray got into the harness connection...


Same way the tire marks got on the driveway...


----------



## Kvston

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hypothetical question here....wouldn't one be extry careful while backing after one backs into the boss' plow because one was looking out the INCORRECT window the entire time one was backing up?
> 
> Wouldn't one check both mirrors frequently after such an incident?
> 
> Apparently not in the world of millenials.
> 
> On the plus side, we banged, ground out some holes twisted and pried and got the spinner chute functional.


Uh I have a guy who in the last 12 months has bashed up two new trucks...told him he's off snow after this year or driving a beater. Maybe I can find one of those pos ferds with the million dollar beds someone was talking about so when he smashes it I get rich?!?!


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same way the tire marks got on the driveway...


Mark's got tire Mark's...?


----------



## Turf Z

Phew

that was not fun

Probably pushed upwards of 10”


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Phew
> 
> that was not fun
> 
> Probably pushed upwards of 10"


Guess Scare Team 8 was right...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like 2021 is going to start oof with a bang...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like 2021 is going to start oof with a bang...


Great


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like 2021 is going to start oof with a bang...


That's nice.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's another start of a holiday weekend, it's raining, new year's Eve. So I no CocaCola will break down later today.


----------



## Turf Z

Have we not suffered enough


----------



## BUFF

Little chilly in the mtns this morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Have we not suffered enough


Tomorrow's the real fun... I'm skipping the spreaders and just going to partially chain the dump gates and roll...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Little chilly in the mtns this morning
> 
> View attachment 210880


But, its dry cold...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Have we not suffered enough


Gretch is in office for 2 more years so apparently not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Replacement plower in training.


----------



## Hydromaster

Look’en good


Blind spot monitor?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Replacement plower in training.
> View attachment 210885


She looks alert and eager to learn. The lack of thumbs could be a problem thought.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Replacement plower in training.
> View attachment 210885


At least you took her out in a classy truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> At least you took her out in a classy truck...


You're right...it's a Cummings!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're right...it's a Cummings!


The truck, not the injin silly...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> But, its dry cold...


yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hope I have enough salt...not quite used to estimating with the new salt bin.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> The truck, not the injin silly...


He's got the Chebby??


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope I have enough salt...not quite used to estimating with the new salt bin.


I thought you did that with Googgle imaging?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> He's got the Chebby??


Oh no you can tell it's the six-fiddy by the freshly polished shiny backpack box...


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Replacement plower in training.
> View attachment 210885


Where is Remi's mask?


----------



## Western1

She check the mirrors?


----------



## Hydromaster

Does she retrieve the spinner when flys off?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> She check the mirrors?


Absolutely


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Does she retrieve the spinner when flys off?


My name isn't Todd.

Maybe that's why he has those Bassett mutts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Where is Remi's mask?


You should see her when she sees someone wearing a mask, she instinctively knows it isn't normal and goes to full alert.

They say dogs are smarter than most people.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh no you can tell it's the six-fiddy by the freshly polished shiny backpack box...


Seven-fiddy

Training in the Sterling now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should see her when she sees someone wearing a mask, she instinctively knows it isn't normal and goes to full alert.
> 
> They say dogs are smarter than most people.


I would really like to say all people but then that would have to include myself.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seven-fiddy
> 
> Training in the Sterling now.
> View attachment 210892


She doesnt look too excited.


----------



## Randall Ave

What's the tie down strap for under the seat. Hold on the spinner brackets?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Suppose to be getting the biggest storm of the year tomorrow...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Suppose to be getting the biggest storm of the year tomorrow...


Yes


----------



## NYH1

This season is starting off weird. We've only had two plowable events so far (12-17 and 12-29). Was out seven times at this point last season. 

Not complaining, I have seasonal accounts. If it only snows up on the Tug....it'd be a great winter! 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> What's the tie down strap for under the seat. Hold on the spinner brackets?


That's a serious snatch strap there... Almost like someone's prepared to pull something out that got stuck out in the snow.... Or mud... Or water...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's a serious snatch strap there... Almost like someone's prepared to pull something out that got stuck out in the snow.... Or pond


Fixed it for you


----------



## Hydromaster

37°F


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Suppose to be getting the biggest storm of the year tomorrow...


Must be just localized to fantasy island.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's a serious snatch strap there... Almost like someone's prepared to pull something out that got stuck out in the snow.... Or mud... Or water...


Maybe a cement truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's a serious snatch strap there... Almost like someone's prepared to pull something out that got stuck out in the snow.... Or mud... Or water...


Yes...serious snatch for serious plowers.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> She doesnt look too excited.


Ah, nevermind, it's still the Holiday Season, gotta be nice..........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Ah, nevermind, it's still the Holiday Season, gotta be nice..........


We can only imagine what that dog must go through.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seven-fiddy
> 
> Training in the Sterling now.
> View attachment 210892


Where's her seatbelt harness?


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> We can only imagine what that dog must go through.


I'm still gonna try to be nice, but you're not making it easy, lol......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Where's her seatbelt harness?


Next to her mask...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Where's her seatbelt harness?


She would rather have her freedom like most Americans.


----------



## Luther

Certainly his choice. Let’s hope he never has to break hard. She’ll be a projectile. Don’t want that to happen.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Certainly his choice. Let's hope he never has to break hard. She'll be a projectile. Don't want that to happen.


Just in case any of us else, have pups and don't have one, do you have a harness you have had good luck with?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> do you have a harness you have had good luck with?


@LapeerLandscape has one he likes to sleep in...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> @LapeerLandscape has one he likes to sleep in...


How do you know that?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> How do you know that?


Check the pooch thread...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Check the pooch thread...


This one?
Man's Best Friend

happy new year folks...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> @LapeerLandscape has one he likes to sleep in...


Its that I like to but more like I have to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We can only imagine what that dog must go through.


Her day started at 1 AM.


----------



## Western1

Happy New Year


----------



## Ajlawn1

Here's @LapeerLandscape New Year's pride salt map this morning...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's @LapeerLandscape New Year's pride salt map this morning...
> View attachment 210924


Is that where they fill the cans of playdough.


----------



## EWSplow

The water is a little chilly this morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> The water is a little chilly this morning.
> View attachment 210932


Very green looking, unless it's my phone.


----------



## Ajlawn1

State and county police, stay home! Guestomologist stay home! But everyone seems to need to head out to the Dollar Tree's and Family Dollars at a couple of my retails...


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> Been waiting your whole life to use that one...?





Ajlawn1 said:


> State and county police, stay home! Guestomologist stay home! But everyone seems to need to head out to the Dollar Tree's and Family Dollars at a couple of my retails...
> 
> View attachment 210989


When I looked at the radar, it looked like some nasty sot headed your way. 
I think we're on the western edge of it.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Very green looking, unless it's my phone.


OLM green?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> State and county police, stay home! Guestomologist stay home! But everyone seems to need to head out to the Dollar Tree's and Family Dollars at a couple of my retails...
> 
> View attachment 210989


Sew you, Bring a witty and creative slumlord, plowed a path to dollar tree for them so you can clean up/ plough the parking places while they're gone?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposed to start off as snow...it's raining.


----------



## Turf Z

Hmm this should freeze nicely


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposed to start off as snow...it's raining.


It's sneaky...


----------



## prezek

It’s a holiday. You guys should take the day off.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposed to start off as snow...it's raining.


Local guessers forecast snow to start around 3pm.
I looked at the radar and thought it might be sooner. 
It started snowing by 12:30pm.
1/2-3/4" so far.
I might have to postpone my nap for another day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Local guessers forecast snow to start around 3pm.
> I looked at the radar and thought it might be sooner.
> It started snowing by 12:30pm.
> 1/2-3/4" so far.
> I might have to postpone my nap for another day.


Power just went out, running to the shop for the generator subdivision looks like a war zone branches down everywhere...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Started here 20 minutes ago, big flakes coming down hard.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Local guessers forecast snow to start around 3pm.
> I looked at the radar and thought it might be sooner.
> It started snowing by 12:30pm.
> 1/2-3/4" so far.
> I might have to postpone my nap for another day.


I just had mine.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just had mine.


With or without harness?


----------



## Turf Z

Big ol flakes up north.


----------



## EWSplow

Dang it.
Not quite enough to push and now there seems to be a light mist and its below freezing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> With or without harness?


With, I like the way the leather feels on my skin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's sneaky...


Dry slotting...rained, sleeved, snowed now it's trying to sun.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dry slotting...rained, sleeved, snowed now it's trying to sun.


Sounds like it's covering all the bases.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Sounds like it's covering all the bases.


First base?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Have I mentioned that John Deere attachments are crap for commercial use?


----------



## Hydromaster

No


----------



## Mark Oomkes

K


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have I mentioned that John Deere attachments are crap for commercial use?


Aren't your commercial sites closed cause it's new years day?


----------



## Ajlawn1

DeVries said:


> Aren't your commercial sites closed cause it's new years day?


This isn't Christmas... Everything is damn open...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> This isn't Christmas... Everything is damn open...


From what I hear, plow parts stores are closed.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> From what I hear, plow parts stores are closed.


Ya wount be gett'en any of that MFG branded fluid today..,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Aren't your commercial sites closed cause it's new years day?


Hospitals don't close...have to get that covid money from the gooberment.

Ironically, far more of our commercials are closed than usual.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have I mentioned that John Deere attachments are crap for commercial use?


You need the yellow john deere.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dry slotting...rained, sleeved, snowed now it's trying to sun.


Sun is not one of the options I've seen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sun is not one of the options I've seen.


Sprinkling again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You need the yellow john deere.


A wee bit of overkill on walks.

Tractor is great, brooms and blowers are junk.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Not only are we going to give you ice all day, we forgot to tell you about the 2 inches of concrete going to fall tonight...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not only are we going to give you ice all day, we forgot to tell you about the 2 inches of concrete going to fall tonight...
> 
> View attachment 211021


The forecast I saw for south bent was snow on the leading edge, then rain. Maybe they were looking in a mirror?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not only are we going to give you ice all day, we forgot to tell you about the 2 inches of concrete going to fall tonight...
> 
> View attachment 211021


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


No... No it really isn't...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Something bad is going to happen...it quit snowing about the time they guessed. My life is never this easy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not only are we going to give you ice all day, we forgot to tell you about the 2 inches of concrete going to fall tonight...
> 
> View attachment 211021


That is so funny because I saw a couple piles just like that in the lot my son and I were in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That is so funny because I saw a couple piles just like that in the lot my son and I were in.


That's nice...


----------



## Kvston

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not only are we going to give you ice all day, we forgot to tell you about the 2 inches of concrete going to fall tonight...
> 
> View attachment 211021


We already have that plus the lovely mudslide slush that won't stack, depending on the site...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> That is so funny because I saw a couple piles just like that in the lot my son and I were in.


That's nice, are you doing a Christmas Party this year?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's nice, are you doing a Christmas Party this year?


We haven't decided yet but I will let you know if we do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We haven't decided yet but I will let you know if we do.


Reading between the lines:

We did and Handy Dandy Andy was NOT invited after last year's debacle.


----------



## Kvston

And...

So?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Reading between the lines:
> 
> We did and Handy Dandy Andy was NOT invited after last year's debacle.


at least he didn't send me to a junkyard to look for a new truck...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> at least he didn't send me to a junkyard to look for a new truck...


We need to pick a day when there is lots of Lake effect to insure Mark doesn't show up.

Not really.

I'm hoping my grandkids will be going back to in school learning soon. It will make things much easier for getting things done.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So as stated above this was some seriously wet concrete last night 1.5 - 2"... I'm not one to give two craps about what someone else does and I will try to burn it off with an ethical salt with the best of them...

But, this DA tried burning this off nextdoor to our property... Had about a ton and half in a VBX... SMH... Hell just save the material at that point...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So as stated above this was some seriously wet concrete last night 1.5 - 2"... I'm not one to give two craps about what someone else does and I will try to burn it off with an ethical salt with the best of them...
> 
> But, this DA tried burning this off nextdoor to our property... Had about a ton and half in a VBX... SMH... Hell just save the material at that point...
> 
> View attachment 211030


There is way too much moisture in this crap to try and to burn it off even at 30 plus degrees. You should tell him to join PS that's where I learned it.


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sun is not one of the options I've seen.


Same here. No sun, just 5 different kinds of frozen precip. Some of the most impressive icing and bridging we've seen in a long time. Ice pushes completed. Waiting on another 1"-3" tonight. It's winter now


----------



## CCSnow

Lost power last night and they say it won't be on until Monday... Broke down and bought a generator, second time this year I have been out for 3 or so days.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Same here. No sun, just 5 different kinds of frozen precip. Some of the most impressive icing and bridging we've seen in a long time. Ice pushes completed. Waiting on another 1"-3" tonight. It's winter now


We got very little ice.


----------



## EWSplow

It was so nice to be serving properties at night. 
I can't remember the last time we weren't fighting traffic.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not only are we going to give you ice all day, we forgot to tell you about the 2 inches of concrete going to fall tonight...
> 
> View attachment 211021


Like to call those marble slabs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Like to call those marble slabs


Eyetalian marble?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eyetalian marble?


Looks like cararra, could be Vermont.


----------



## NYH1

It's $h!tty out today.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Something bad is going to happen...it quit snowing about the time they guessed. My life is never this easy.


To update my rant last night. It did stop snowing by 9:20 or so. Nutt'n to redo today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> To update my rant last night. It did stop snowing by 9:20 or so. Nutt'n to redo today.


Another long day, but we were short 2 operators. 1 flat tire on the Zplow, but it was a caster so no lost time.

Bunch of minor miscellaneous crap to fix.


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Same here. No sun


Got plenty of sun here..... 41* no breeze, shop doors open and just wearing a T-shirt.....








Starting to cloud up over the foothills.


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> Got plenty of sun here..... 41* no breeze, shop doors open and just wearing a T-shirt.....
> View attachment 211039
> 
> Starting to cloud up over the foothills.
> View attachment 211040


Sunny day here as well. Now relaxing by the fire.

December was pretty good. Plowed 7 times. Not much near the bays though. Airport recorded 12.8" this month. Glad for LE at higher elevations.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Sunny day here as well. Now relaxing by the fire.
> 
> December was pretty good. Plowed 7 times. Not much near the bays though. Airport recorded 12.8" this month. Glad for LE at higher elevations.
> View attachment 211048


Both the fire and the beer look good.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Perfect timing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Perfect timing....


It is???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since it's already further north than predicted, what else will be wrong?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Since it's already further north than predicted, what else will be wrong?


Seems like a lot of snow coming out of the sky.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Stopped snowing,
Maybe a 1/2” on the ground.
A Guessologist still says 1-3” for everyone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Seems like a lot of snow coming out of the sky.


50%...so half the forecast area. Someone's definition of 50% is different than mine.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50%...so half the forecast area. Someone's definition of 50% is different than mine.


Who?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50%...so half the forecast area. Someone's definition of 50% is different than mine.


I never quite understand the 30% or 50% whatever they would show. I truly believe it is the measurement of accuracy that they give themselves.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I never quite understand the 30% or 50% whatever they would show. I truly believe it is the measurement of accuracy that they give themselves.


You're 100% correct...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who?


Them


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ole boy must of got yelled at by Farrahdino or whoever, decided to scrape down Tarjay this morning... A whole 1/2" that could of been burned off...


----------



## Kvston

Ferrandino called us this morning. One lot has runoff that froze. Salted it. Get another call from them during church. “Are you going to treat all your locations today?” Uh bud if you look on your system you’ll see the only reason we went out is you dispatched us. “So does that mean you will go out?” Well it’s going to snow overnight so yeah we will pretreat later. Some people aren’t smart enough to read or type


----------



## magnatrac

So today was a fun little event filled with things I hadn't planned on....

Plowed a subdivision then start knocking out a few driveways we do. I noticed a couple cars in one and called the homeowner to get them moved while I do others. "Don" is a great guy know him for twenty years. I could call him at all hours so the driveway was done complete.

I finally get to Don's ( he didn't answer) and just work around the cars. I got out to shovel and noticed oil on water spots on the asphalt and thought wow his car must have a leak. Finished there and while across the street I realized that those oil spots were from my truck.

As i realized my truck was leaking trans fluid from the cooler area I get a text. It's from Don's wife saying " don passed away a few weeks ago" ..... She asked about working around the cars and I said no worries. For I minute my day was really bad then I realized it's not a big deal at all.....

This makes 5 customers that have passed last year. They were not all old, actually probably average of 60. A couple from cancer and one had Long term issue. Not sure on a couple , it's not something I bring up in conversation. 

My truck is at the dealership 2k miles of extended warranty left. Finished plowing with our other truck . My truck carries the salter so glad to have good friends that could hit my last lot!


----------



## DeVries

Kvston said:


> Ferrandino called us this morning. One lot has runoff that froze. Salted it. Get another call from them during church. "Are you going to treat all your locations today?" Uh bud if you look on your system you'll see the only reason we went out is you dispatched us. "So does that mean you will go out?" Well it's going to snow overnight so yeah we will pretreat later. Some people aren't smart enough to read or type


You answer you phone during church? How does that go over? Everyone turn and look at you?


----------



## Kvston

DeVries said:


> You answer you phone during church? How does that go over? Everyone turn and look at you?


Covid rules-private room for my family. Yes I leave it on vibrate wherever. Probably shouldn't but it's a service business. Smack myself in the back of the head?!


----------



## DeVries

Kvston said:


> Covid rules-private room for my family. Yes I leave it on vibrate wherever. Probably shouldn't but it's a service business. Smack myself in the back of the head?!


At least your going. We have to sit at home and live stream, thanks to a lockdown...


----------



## Kvston

Yeah I can’t do that. It’s not a connection. At least in the same building. If they try and shut it down again I’m not sure I’ll be able to swallow that pill again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy, a full week to fix stuff... And by the way, who the hell lists 5 & 10% chances... SMH...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy, a full week to fix stuff... And by the way, who the hell lists 5 & 10% chances... SMH...
> 
> View attachment 211117


If it gets any worse we're going to be eating chicken foot soup in February.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy, a full week to fix stuff... And by the way, who the hell lists 5 & 10% chances... SMH...
> 
> View attachment 211117


We have a 12% chance of something on Wednesday 
That goes up to 13% of something Wednesday night...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I could see someone going off the deep end with this... And not just in a skidsteer...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2021/01/04/japan-ocean-effect-snow/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I could see someone going off the deep end with this... And not just in a skidsteer...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2021/01/04/japan-ocean-effect-snow/


One shot captured a roughly five-foot block of snow balanced precariously on a phone booth,

I see someone from oHiO is measuring heights in Japan now...


----------



## Kvston

I’d love to price that storm bu the inch...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Isnt that snow from salt water so it should melt on its own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...a WWA issued...freezing frogs and drizzle.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...a WWA issued...freezing frogs and drizzle.


Are you forshizzle?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh things just got serious...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh things just got serious...
> 
> View attachment 211189


Thats nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And...


----------



## BUFF

Den....


----------



## Hydromaster

Wut.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh?


----------



## Hydromaster

Playground talk,,,,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324373018748006409


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Playground talk,,,,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324373018748006409


So 2021 is going to suck bigglier than 2020?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


>


We have cows!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So 2021 is going to suck bigglier than 2020?


And ......


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have cows!!!


I had no idea tornadoes roared like grizzly bears until I saw that movie. And apparently water spouts have high pitched screams.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> I had no idea tornadoes roared like grizzly bears until I saw that movie. And apparently water spouts have high pitched screams.


That reminds me. I was going to respond to someone about cleaning his chimney (crossthreading). Wad up some news papers, ignite them and send them up the chimney. It'll sound like a jet engine for a few minutes, but will clear creosote build up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> I had no idea tornadoes roared like grizzly bears until I saw that movie. And apparently water spouts have high pitched screams.


Every time its on TV the boys get reminded how loud it was in the theaters and how I fell asleep during...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh things just got serious...
> 
> View attachment 211189


Looks like its over the north pole.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Every time its on TV the boys get reminded how loud it was in the theaters and how I fell asleep during...


I rarely see the end of a movie on the 1st try.


----------



## Freshwater

Snowing and reading 41 in the van.....hmmmm.....
Certainly not sticking....


----------



## Luther

Your temp gauge is about 10 degrees off. The temps are nowhere near 41° anywhere around Southeast Michigan.


----------



## Freshwater

Luther said:


> Your temp gauge is about 10 degrees off. The temps are nowhere near 41° anywhere around Southeast Michigan.


That was our conclusion too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> That was our conclusion too.


Were you idling for awhile ?


----------



## NYH1

Luther said:


> Your temp gauge is about 10 degrees off. The temps are nowhere near 41° anywhere around Southeast Michigan.





Freshwater said:


> That was our conclusion too.


Truck could have the covid.... fever's a primary symptom. 

NYH1.


----------



## magnatrac

I saw a guy ice fishing a few miles from my house. Open water around one end of the lake. Must be coldish outside?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Truck could have the covid.... fever's a primary symptom.
> 
> NYH1.


No mask/bra???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sun's out...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sun's out...


Ditto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sun's out...


I'm heading out to plough.


----------



## Western1

You mean plough


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm heading out to plow.
> 
> View attachment 211352


Looks like the operator didn't grease it.

And
That's a odd place to keep a band-clamp


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> You mean plough


Isn't that what I said? Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like the operator didn't grease it.
> 
> And
> That's a odd place to keep a band-clamp


I'm a driver, not operator.

It held the automatic bucket level thingamajig. After falling off the second we removed it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like the operator didn't grease it.
> 
> And
> That's a odd place to keep a band-clamp


Maybe a little paint.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Should’ve used black zip ties.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow! Hose clamps and zip ties, you'd think it was a Boss plow...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm heading out to plough.
> 
> View attachment 211352


Pre Ploughing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Pre Ploughing?


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Pre Ploughing?


They're having a "Grand Opening" of the new entrance Monday. The parking lot for that lot hasn't been ploughed yet.

Between ploughing, saulting and sunning it should be 100% bare by H-Hour.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're having a "Grand Opening" of the new entrance Monday. The parking lot for that lot hasn't been ploughed yet.
> 
> Between ploughing, saulting and sunning it should be 100% bare by H-Hour.


O


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> O


O


----------



## BUFF

Jah...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Jah...


I was thinking "M"


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking "M"


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> K


Then "E"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> O





Mark Oomkes said:


> O





Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking "M"





BUFF said:


> K





Mark Oomkes said:


> Then "E"


----------



## Western1

S


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


>


A guy (Pat originally from Canada) that drives dump for me throughout the summer use to be in a band back in the 70's I think. They did some touring and a couple records. He said they opened for The Geuss Who once in Windsor. He has some good stories. He use to coach some hockey too and was always hanging out with Bob Probert and his brother. More great stories.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im Canadian, I know Pat and I've heard of Bob Probert, the Guess Who and Windsor...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> A guy (Pat originally from Canada) that drives dump for me throughout the summer use to be in a band back in the 70's I think. They did some touring and a couple records. He said they opened for The Geuss Who once in Windsor. He has some good stories. He use to coach some hockey too and was always hanging out with Bob Probert and his brother. More great stories.


So Pat is an ex-pat haha... that's cool, I bet those stories are epic. Probert was a weapon out there. Remember his bouts with Wendel Clark. Different hockey back then that's for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Im Canadian, I know Pat and I've heard of Bob Probert, the Guess Who and Windsor...


And???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Im Canadian, I know Pat and I've heard of Bob Probert, the Guess Who and Windsor...


What about Bob's brother.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> So Pat is an ex-pat haha... that's cool, I bet those stories are epic. Probert was a weapon out there. Remember his bouts with Wendel Clark. Different hockey back then that's for sure.


The roadies for the G.W. wanted Pats band to pay them for setting up the equipment and they didn't have any money. When they started to play the foot pedal for the bass drum came apart and he watched the nob on the end go flying across the stage and another drum came apart.

Pat complained the Bob and his brother always had all the girls and wouldn't share.

When Detroit would play Toronto the announcers for Detroit would call Wendel, Wendy Clark.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


Thats how the fight started...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats how the fight started...?


A hockey fight?

They will be back playing later this week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wrong thread....too many tabs open.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wrong thread....too many tabs open.


Too many tabs open? So I don't need 6 laptops open?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Local guestomologist posted this, top 5 warmest years... I said well looks positive we're cooling off according to that...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Local guestomologist posted this, top 5 warmest years... I said well looks positive we're cooling off according to that...
> 
> View attachment 211430


Global cooling?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im surprised the temperature on the.graph was in numerical order....


----------



## Western1

Wow pretty quiet out there weather wise across the board


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> Wow pretty quiet out there weather wise across the board


Sorry, I haven't had time to take my plows off.
I would have thought that being buried in other work would be enough..


----------



## NYH1

Winter's been a complete dud here so far. We've only gotten 16 inches of snow. We're usually around 48 inches at this point of the season.

NYH1.


----------



## Luther

Seems to be a dud everywhere so far. Except maybe for Texas


----------



## Randall Ave

The news said Spain just had its worse blizzard in 40 years, it snows in Spain?


----------



## Kvston

We’re up on snow from average but most of it came from the 34” storm. Total events we are on par.


----------



## Western1

Yea saw etalie got some


----------



## Landgreen

We are in last place regionally. Been pretty slow. Have had enough spare time to paint the interior of my house. Rather be plowing...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> We are in last place regionally. Been pretty slow. Have had enough spare time to paint the interior of my house. Rather be plowing...
> 
> View attachment 211458


I'd rather be pulling my finger nails off.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'd rather be pulling my finger nails off.


Lol. Moved into a house with ugly wood trim including window frames. Had to board up windows and pull sashes to paint them. FML...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Spitting dust...


----------



## Turf Z

Any ice by you this morning, Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Any ice by you this morning, Mark?


Yes...in my Yeti.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Break out the long handles...

https://www.space.com/polar-vortex-disruption-snowy-weather


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Break out the long handles...
> 
> https://www.space.com/polar-vortex-disruption-snowy-weather


I did read something bout that, I will believe it when I am freezen fixen busted plows.


----------



## Ajlawn1

You yahoos were warned last week... Old news...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You yahoos were warned last week... Old news...


By whom?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You yahoos were warned last week... Old news...


Made me think of 2 years ago....crappy winter until January 19...started snowing and then we all heard about the Polar Vortex.

Similar crappy winter so far this year.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Made me think of 2 years ago....crappy winter until January 19...started snowing and then we all heard about the Polar Vortex.
> 
> Similar crappy winter so far this year.


And it snowed until April 16th.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Break out the long handles...
> 
> https://www.space.com/polar-vortex-disruption-snowy-weather


Had Flurries most of Saturday which turned into aboot 4.5" overnight.
Yesterday had a pretty good cook oof with temps into the low 40's.
Today it was 0* but it's clear skies and into the mid 40's.
Mid 50's is forecasted later in the week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Had Flurries most of Saturday which turned into aboot 4.5" overnight.
> Yesterday had a pretty good cook oof with temps into the low 40's.
> Today it was 0* but it's clear skies and into the mid 40's.
> Mid 50's is forecasted later in the week.


4.5" is a LOT of flurries...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4.5" is a LOT of flurries...


Must of been a flurry of flurries...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4.5" is a LOT of flurries...


Yes... being 1 flurry at a time it took aboot 14hrs to get that 4.5" too


----------



## Kvston

Huh. I never did measure my flurries from DQ. They are 4.5”????


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Kvston said:


> Huh. I never did measure my flurries from DQ. They are 4.5"????


No, they're blizzards.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No, they're blizzards.


He was just confusing McDonald's and DQ honest mistake...


----------



## Ajlawn1

In case anyone was wondering...

https://wgntv.com/weather/weather-blog/are-fat-squirrels-a-sign-of-a-harsh-winter-to-come/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They keep calling it a polar vortex but from what I can tell it seems to be short lived. According to the future forecasters we have one night that gets below zero and the high for one day in the teens the rest seems to be pretty normal. I think I would just call it WINTER.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> He was just confusing McDonald's and DQ honest mistake...


Apologies to kvston, poorly worded snow pun, wasn't trying to correct....


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> They keep calling it a polar vortex but from what I can tell it seems to be short lived. According to the future forecasters we have one night that gets below zero and the high for one day in the teens the rest seems to be pretty normal. I think I would just call it WINTER.


But its much more exciting to call it the POLAR VORTEX. Scary stuff. As if yetis are gonna fall outta the sky and kick our ases.


----------



## Kvston

Ajlawn1 said:


> He was just confusing McDonald's and DQ honest mistake...


Since I can't eat at either since I've been a diagnosed celiac for 8 years


----------



## EWSplow

Kvston said:


> Since I can't eat at either since I've been a diagnosed celiac for 8 years


Splains why you don't drink beer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kvston said:


> Since I can't eat at either since I've been a diagnosed celiac for 8 years


I hate celery too....


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I hate celery too....


Can't make a bloody mary without celery.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Can't make a bloody mary without celery.


Use pickled asparagus instead


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Use pickled asparagus also


Yes and pickled Brussel sprouts,


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Yes and pickled *Brussel sprouts,*


Negative


----------



## Kvston

Mr.Markus said:


> I hate celery too....


I do get to eat more meat though. The biggest negative is no bread or pizza dough or donuts or bread or pizza dough or donuts. The biggest positive is people looking at you cross side when you explain to them why a 280 pound contractor is asking what is and is not gluten-free on the menu ha ha.


----------



## EWSplow

Kvston said:


> I do get to eat more meat though. The biggest negative is no bread or pizza dough or donuts or bread or pizza dough or donuts. The biggest positive is people looking at you cross side when you explain to them why a 280 pound contractor is asking what is and is not gluten-free on the menu ha ha.


Maybe it was the way you asked...
Did you say please when you asked about the menu?


----------



## Hydromaster

upper 30's- lower 40's with a light breeze


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> upper 30's- lower 40's with a light breeze
> 
> View attachment 211567


What, no fish?


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> What, no fish?


They take them out in the winter and store them in great big indoor tanks.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> What, no fish?


The picture he's been posting for the past 9 months doesn't have snow in it. I think he knows we're not that gullible.


----------



## Kvston

EWSplow said:


> Maybe it was the way you asked...
> Did you say please when you asked about the menu?


What's your point? I said por favor or however the crap your say please in fancy world. Man the Olive Garden is tough these days.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> upper 30's- lower 40's with a light breeze
> 
> View attachment 211567


One of my suppliers flew into Bozeman this afternoon on his way to Kody. He said once oot of Bozeman there's not mulch snow on the ground. I told him to stay in RL tonight and hit RLA for a few Jacks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Yes and pickled Brussel sprouts,


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Kvston said:


> Since I can't eat at either since I've been a diagnosed celiac for 8 years


Wife has a gluten intolerance, she's not celiac but she doesn't eat any gluten which can be difficult because we're **** (pasta / pizza). Hardest part is def going to resteraunts


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Kvston said:


> I do get to eat more meat though. The biggest negative is no bread or pizza dough or donuts or bread or pizza dough or donuts. The biggest positive is people looking at you cross side when you explain to them why a 280 pound contractor is asking what is and is not gluten-free on the menu ha ha.





EWSplow said:


> Maybe it was the way you asked...
> Did you say please when you asked about the menu?


You guys talking about a menu reminded me of a joke. 
Guy spotted the waitress and said, I have a question about the menu please. She responed it's non of your business about the men I please.


----------



## EWSplow

Kvston said:


> What's your point? I said por favor or however the crap your say please in fancy world. Man the Olive Garden is tough these days.


I was cross threading. From something from yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I was cross threading. From something from yesterday.


Senior moment......


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys talking about a menu reminded me of a joke.
> Guy spotted the waitress and said, I have a question about the menu please. She responed it's non of your business about the men I please.


Are you waiting tables now that the landscape product season is over.....?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you waiting tables now that the landscape product season is over.....?


Don't think Meatchicken is "Dine in" but if it is he'd be a "curb side pickup" type of guy.....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Senior moment......


You called


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> You called


I've had a few in the past couple of months..... And it's been smart ash phone or kompuker related..... I miss the analog world....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you waiting tables now that the landscape product season is over.....?


Restaurants are closed here, maybe I could deliver pizzas. I have heard stories about men delivering pizzas to lonely ladies.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Restaurants are closed here, maybe I could deliver pizzas. I have heard stories about men delivering pizzas to lonely ladies.


Would that be another senior moment?

Actually, I have a friend who drove a tow truck for years. He got tired of being in the eliments on the worst days of the year, so he started delivering pizzas. He made more money delivering pizzas than driving a tow truck.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Restaurants are closed here, maybe I could deliver pizzas. I have heard stories about men delivering pizzas to lonely ladies.


Sooo, if I come home after work and the wife had a pizza delivered early in the day?


----------



## Randall Ave

It really needs to start snowing. I think we're all getting stir crazy


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, Im like this if its snowing or not...


----------



## jomama45

Randall Ave said:


> Sooo, if I come home after work and the wife had a pizza delivered early in the day?


To quote the great Clarence Carter;

"Wouldn't old Santa be in trouble if there ain't no chimney in the house..........


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> One of my suppliers flew into Bozeman this afternoon on his way to Kody. He said once oot of Bozeman there's not mulch snow on the ground. I told him to stay in RL tonight and hit RLA for a few Jacks.


There was a guy by himself. Having a few 
And gotting things down in his book.

It could have been him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So a WWA for a 40% chance of freezing drizzle...GR was in the 60% that didn't get it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> It really needs to start snowing. I think we're all getting stir crazy





Mr.Markus said:


> No, Im like this if its snowing or not...


These are both true statements... :laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...in my Yeti.


I think you mean my Yeti....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I think you mean my Yeti....


You'd have "your" Yeti if you sent me your address...


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> I think you mean my Yeti....


Hold the phone, where's ours???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It took some searching but I found the polar vortex. Last Saturday the high was 35, this Saturday it's suppose to be 33.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It took some searching but I found the polar vortex. Last Saturday the high was 35, this Saturday it's suppose to be 33.


Where'd you go?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where'd you go?


The weather channel.


----------



## BUFF

Going to get a little breezy tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Going to get a little breezy tonight/tomorrow.
> View attachment 211608


You'll have to get a video of your weather rock in action.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Going to get a little breezy tonight/tomorrow.
> View attachment 211608


Meh... @EWSplow runs faster...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


It will be, the air will get changed oot....


----------



## Hydromaster

43°
& The wind is picking up.


----------



## Luther

GR, wimpy wimpy wimpy....


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> GR, wimpy wimpy wimpy....
> View attachment 211640


So you saying the Plow King didn't need to add salt bin capacity...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fat fingers


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lots of road sweat going on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Someone needs to notify the milk carton company to put the polar vortex's picture on it cause its missing. 

Its 44 outside.


----------



## Hydromaster

This is going to be interesting
















I never hit post...


----------



## Hydromaster

46°
Windy enough to blow over portapottys


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> This is going to be interesting
> View attachment 211680
> View attachment 211681
> 
> 
> I never hit post...


Fresh snow 90mph breeze..... what's the problem.
The wind never blew here like it was forecasted to. Was pretty warm this am, had 39* at 5am


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone needs to notify the milk carton company to put the polar vortex's picture on it cause its missing.
> 
> Its 44 outside.


It's been censored by Da Google, FaceSpace, TubeU and Tweeter...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's been censored by Da Google, FaceSpace, TubeU and Tweeter...


I was thinking maybe it had to quarantine at the border.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> This is going to be interesting
> View attachment 211680
> View attachment 211681
> 
> 
> I never hit post...


You need any help, could maybe sneak out for a few hours, pick up Mark and AJ, no snow to play with here anyway.


----------



## Kvston

You have $ I have the time.


----------



## m_ice

Randall Ave said:


> You need any help, could maybe sneak out for a few hours, pick up Mark and AJ, no snow to play with here anyway.


I think @Luther was looking for a travel partner


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> I think @Luther was looking for a travel partner


He and Mark could ride together and talk about their leaders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> He and Mark could ride together and talk about their leaders.


Mark is bizzie...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mark is bizzie...


Doing what he's told to.....by is warden...


----------



## Luther

m_ice said:


> I think @Luther was looking for a travel partner


Luther is also bizzie. Unless you have four legs, I don't take riders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Luther is also bizzie. Unless you have four legs, I don't take riders.


Not what Todd said...


----------



## Randall Ave

m_ice said:


> I think @Luther was looking for a travel partner


He's from Jersey? Don't know him.


----------



## Hydromaster

Hit 64° in billings 
We saw gusty winds at 58-60mph


----------



## BUFF

Chinook Winds showed up yesterday afternoon, steady 35-40mph with gust hitting hi50's/lo 60's. 
Afternoon temp was 57*, dam near all the snow that fell Saturday night is gone.
Today it's suppose to be mid 40's and 20mph breeze


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Hit 64° in billings
> We saw gusty winds at 58-60mph


I thought it was warm here. Is it really the middle on January.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The NWS has us down to getting just tenths of inches of snow now and it barely below freezing for a few hours from now n through the weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The NWS has us down to getting just tenths of inches of snow now and it barely below freezing for a few hours from now n through the weekend.


Yes...forecast sucks.

It did ice up suddenly around here...in some areas


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> He and Mark could ride together and talk about their leaders.


Didn't Mark say something about his ponytail getting in the way when talking about the Gretch...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The NWS has us down to getting just tenths of inches of snow now and it barely below freezing for a few hours from now n through the weekend.


Yeah those teens have disappeared... Gonna have to salt quick before it all melts...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...forecast sucks.
> 
> It did ice up suddenly around here...in some areas


We had some a couple mornings ago. Not much in town but a couple miles north by my house it was sketchy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had some a couple mornings ago. Not much in town but a couple miles north by my house it was sketchy.


Slinging a little bit before the sun melts it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not what Todd said...


Stop with your tomfoolery...I have never said a bad word about Luther...Atleast not to his face


----------



## BUFF

Like breezy yesterday

*Maximum wind gusts in Colorado*
Glen Haven: 99 mph

Cheyenne: 89 mph

Buckeye: 78 mph

Nederland: 77 mph

Virginia Dale: 75 mph

Boulder: 70 mph

Pinewood Springs: 68 mph

Red Feather Lakes: 67 mph

Severance: 66 mph

Mishawaka: 64 mph

Kersey: 62 mph

Fort Morgan: 62 mph

Sterling: 62 mph

Wellington: 61 mph

Masonville: 59 mph

Denver International Airport: 58 mph

Loveland: 56 mph

Livermore: 54 mph

Buckhorn Mountain: 53 mph

Estes Park: 53 mph

Johnstown: 53 mph

Eaton: 51 mph


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Stop with your tomfoolery...I have never said a bad word about Luther...Atleast not to his face


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yep...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yep...
> 
> View attachment 211743


Huh, not the only one to see the resemblance...


----------



## EWSplow

Rain and snow this afternoon until some time Saturday. Looking at the forecast the lowest temperature I see is 33*. 
I'm guessing there will be a bunch of ethical salting going on. 
With Rain forecast, I'm surprised I don't see the city applying liquid...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh, not the only one to see the resemblance...


Lapeertuckey?


----------



## BUFF

116mph gust at Breckenridge 
https://www.9news.com/article/weath...tains/73-c523c464-1270-425b-849b-227171b1d134


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 116mph gust at Breckenridge
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...tains/73-c523c464-1270-425b-849b-227171b1d134


Good kite flying weather.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 116mph gust at Breckenridge
> https://www.9news.com/article/weath...tains/73-c523c464-1270-425b-849b-227171b1d134


Did someone say kite skiing?


----------



## EWSplow

Quite a bit of rain in the past 2 hours. Most of the remaining snow is going rapidly. It just started snowing. Maybe we'll have an inch of slush by morning. Yippee


----------



## cjames808

Any sniff of 32 deg and the pepper grinders will be out at midnight.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good kite flying weather.


Yes.......
Stopped by the Kwiki Mart on the way home and the counter jockey said, don't get blown away by the wind...... Told him, haven't had to worry aboot that since I was in the 4th grade.


----------



## Hydromaster

Saw 55-60 mph winds today
90+ in the mondack.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Saw 55-60 mph winds today
> 90+ in the mondack.
> 
> View attachment 211786
> View attachment 211787


Twisted hitcher twister mister...


----------



## Hydromaster

Must of had the extra 2 bolt kit for the hitch 
Installed.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Saw 55-60 mph winds today
> 90+ in the mondack.
> 
> View attachment 211786
> View attachment 211787


Looks like a good time to change trailer axels and U joints on the truck...


----------



## Hydromaster

For the view


----------



## BossPlow2010

@LapeerLandscape do you do the kohl's in Lapeer?


----------



## Turf Z

Pretty wet out here for January 15 standards


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> @LapeerLandscape do you do the kohl's in Lapeer?
> View attachment 211793


You were about 5 hrs behind the random thoughts post...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> @LapeerLandscape do you do the kohl's in Lapeer?
> View attachment 211793


No we dont. I know who does kohl's but this loader does everything but the kohls. It's one big lot but somehow they split it in half.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Saw 55-60 mph winds today
> 90+ in the mondack.
> 
> View attachment 211786
> View attachment 211787


Obligatory phile foto reply...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You were about 5 hrs behind the random thoughts post...


Nothing new there...pretty sure he was born 5 hours behind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Pretty wet out here for January 15 standards


You getting any snow mixed in with the rain?

It's a mix by the bunker, drove to Cascade and within a couple miles of the bunker it was all rain.

Considering putting the gators back in the moat and breaking out the shorts. Any time that new ice age wants to start is fine with me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's mostly snow now...sticking on some gravel areas as well as shaded, untreated pavement.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> You getting any snow mixed in with the rain?
> 
> It's a mix by the bunker, drove to Cascade and within a couple miles of the bunker it was all rain.
> 
> Considering putting the gators back in the moat and breaking out the shorts. Any time that new ice age wants to start is fine with me.


All rain, was a little surprised.. truck was reading 33* at our furthest north properties

Clouding now


----------



## SHAWZER

Double O , Should I put my blade back on ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Double O , Should I put my blade back on ?


Wait...hoping to squeeze an ethical salting out of this by tomorrow AM.


----------



## EWSplow

At around 8:30 last night it was snowing pretty good. When it lightened up around 9, I figured nutt'n. Got up at 1:30am to check. It was 35*. Sent out texts telling everyone to go back to bed.

And, tonight I get to do this all over again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Double O , Should I put my blade back on ?


Is that double OO or double 00


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that double OO or double 00


Yes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's mostly snow now...sticking on some gravel areas as well as shaded, untreated pavement.


That's spiffy


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> You were about 5 hrs behind the random thoughts post...


Is that a random thought?
Keep in on topic fella


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that double OO or double 00


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait...hoping to squeeze an ethical salting out of this by tomorrow AM.


They just sent out the green light...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> They just sent out the green light...
> 
> View attachment 211808


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Tell me about it, I thought it was going to be another day in the red...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Best part about that, I'm only 4 hours behind him, might be able to ketchup...


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Saw 55-60 mph winds today
> 90+ in the mondack.
> 
> View attachment 211786
> View attachment 211787


Sooo, was that not enough ballast in the back of that Dodge?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Sooo, was that not enough ballast in the back of that Dodge?


A Cummings would have held it down...


----------



## Kvston

Uh Mark there is a C on the fender lol


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> Uh Mark there is a C on the fender lol


So Covid related wreck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kvston said:


> Uh Mark there is a C on the fender lol


So you're one of THOSE guys...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're one of THOSE guys...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


>


Such a good movie, although the second one was like caddy shack 2


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Such a good movie, although the second one was like caddy shack 2


There was a caddy shack 2?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> There was a caddy shack 2?


He's on a roll........ let him go...


----------



## Kvston

Jackie Mason


----------



## Hydromaster

Kvston said:


> Jackie Mason


----------



## Randall Ave

Kvston said:


> Uh Mark there is a C on the fender lol


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowed lightly all night. Of course the heaviest stuff comes after 3am.
Lots are wet and some walks have up to 1/2".
Waiting since 2am to pull the trigger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had runoff and some ice forming here and there. Started getting foggy and I could see freezing frog in my headlights that started turning the pavement white. 

Very strange, never seen anything like that before. Guess we'll be doing a bit more than I thought.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had runoff and some ice forming here and there. Started getting foggy and I could see freezing frog in my headlights that started turning the pavement white.
> 
> Very strange, never seen anything like that before. Guess we'll be doing a bit more than I thought.


Just right pavement temps and moisture in the air...

The low must be quite large and moving really slowly. Thursday night rain from the south. 
It was beautiful yesterday. Worked outside all day with just a shirt and vest on and washed trucks. 
Last night and this morning we're getting the back side of it from the northeast. 
Almost time to rally the sidewalk guys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Just right pavement temps and moisture in the air...
> 
> The low must be quite large and moving really slowly. Thursday night rain from the south.
> It was beautiful yesterday. Worked outside all day with just a shirt and vest on and washed trucks.
> Last night and this morning we're getting the back side of it from the northeast.
> Almost time to rally the sidewalk guys.


Watching that band northwest of me, the other reason we're doing more than I initially thought.


----------



## SHAWZER

You keep your freezing frog there ....... :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You keep your freezing frog there ....... :laughing:


Too late we have the exact same conditions happening here. 
Ethically salted...temps are dropping.


----------



## Randall Ave

Windy and hard rain all night. A little snow would be nice.


----------



## Turf Z

Not too much fog here, got a little dusting last night after the pavement dried up


----------



## EWSplow

Had to put a bit of a rush on it, since what accumulation there was seems to be subsiding. 
At least there'll be salt down if the pavement yemps drop below freezing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Foggy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't that what I said??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that what I said??


I'm behind don't you remember...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm behind don't you remember...


Ryan???


----------



## BossPlow2010

He's busy reprising his role....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We salted a couple larger lots last night when the temps started dropping. Probably didn't have to but I don't want to be eating Ramen noodles next month either.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We salted a couple larger lots last night when the temps started dropping. Probably didn't have to but I don't want to be eating Ramen noodles next month either.


I think I made $10/hr this morning. Up at 1:30, out around 2:00 checking sites and trying to figure out what we were doing. Did a little salting and got the sidewalk guys going. 
Hopefully I'll be able to afford Ramen noodles next month...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I think I made $10/hr this morning. Up at 1:30, out around 2:00 checking sites and trying to figure out what we were doing. Did a little salting and got the sidewalk guys going.
> Hopefully I'll be able to afford Ramen noodles next month...


We can't all drive a Cadillac. :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> We salted a couple larger lots last night when the temps started dropping. Probably didn't have to but I don't want to be eating Ramen noodles next month either.


Oh good, was just going to ask if we were having those at the Christmas party....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh good, was just going to ask if we were having those at the Christmas party....


Things are so bad we might have to resort to Busch Latte.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Things are so bad we might have to resort to Busch Latte.


Can't find any old cases of strohs someone's had in their basement for a few decades?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Can't find any old cases of strohs someone's had in their basement for a few decades?


That stuff goes for a premium.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Can't find any old cases of strohs someone's had in their basement for a few decades?


    

Can't even imagine what it would do to your digestive tract after a few decades considering what it did when it was "fresh".


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't even imagine what it would do to your digestive tract after a few decades considering what it did when it was "fresh".


You'd be a "regular" guy...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We salted a couple larger lots last night when the temps started dropping.


The non seasonal ones...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> The non seasonal ones...?


Sounds ethical...well, at least logical.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> The non seasonal ones...?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just finished plowing a driveway...


----------



## Western1

Grading?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just finished plowing a driveway...


Little early to plant...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just finished plowing a driveway...


And


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> And


That's all folks...


----------



## SHAWZER

You're own ?


----------



## DeVries

You are welcome to come and do mine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowed all night...and accumulated to nothing.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowed all night...and accumulated to nothing.


You're welcome to head west.. some of our churches had a healthy inch or so

Drive half a mile up the road in any direction and pavement. Classic Sunday morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowed all night...and accumulated to nothing.


So salt is holding...?


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> So salt is holding...?


No its hungry...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowed all night...and accumulated to nothing.


We got 1/2 to 3/4 everything has a coating.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowed all night...and accumulated to nothing.


Was wondering if you had anything sticking.


----------



## EWSplow

I watched the local weather forecast this morning; chance of isolated flurries this afternoon. 
10 minutes later I left home. Its snowing pretty good and the jeep was covered, probably only 1/4", but still snowing. 
I'm glad we did go out yesterday morning. The salt we put down is still working.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So salt is holding...?


That, the sun peaking through and above freezing temps...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Started to stick a wee bit...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Now it's drizzling...it can start now.


----------



## Turf Z

It’s doing something, not really sure what that is right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> It's doing something, not really sure what that is right now


Lots of ethical salting occurring.


----------



## BossPlow2010

32° here
Some slickery
Some salt going down


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just snow and salt here.

Again and again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just snow and salt here.
> 
> Again and again.


At least you can afford seasoning for your Ramen noodles...

The way things have been going here in the banana belt, I'll take it.


----------



## Luther

Crazy how little snow you guys got over there so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Crazy how little snow you guys got over there so far.


Ryan just discovered that Saturday...not sure where he's been, well I can guess...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least you can afford seasoning for your Ramen noodles...
> 
> The way things have been going here in the banana belt, I'll take it.


I will take all I can get.

Widow maker and fireball gets costly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Places that have had more snow than GR.










https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/places-that-have-had-more-snow-than-grand-rapids-this-winter/


----------



## Western1

Hard to imagine no ice on lakes and the warm water but no snow.


----------



## Western1

It can start now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

With the lakes wide open all it will take is some cold temps to have lots and lots of Lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Hard to imagine no ice on lakes and the warm water but no snow.


I keep seeing colder temps predicted and when I look again, everything is higher and above freezing.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Western1

Yea “polar vortex”


----------



## DeVries

Western1 said:


> It can start now


Be careful what you wish for. February you might regret saying that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

DeVries said:


> Be careful what you wish for. April you might regret saying that.


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and 32 here, supposed to hit 40 today. I wish it would either snow, or lets just have an early spring. And remember, that big storm is always ten days out.


----------



## Landgreen

Its been hit and miss for snow past few days. One drive will have 2" and the next three down the street have .5" due to pavement temps. But if we clear one we have clear them all in the area or the phone will ring. 

We cleared half a tractor route yesterday and now the other half is triggered this morning. Glad that we are getting snow but would be nice if it was a 2"+ blanket over all the routes.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 212017


Can you convert that to loaves of bread and gallons of milk please...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Glad that we are getting snow but would be nice if it was a 2"+ blanket over all the routes.


Sheesh, next you'll be wanting it to start at 10pm and stop at 2am...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sheesh, next you'll be wanting it to start at 10pm and stop at 2am...


Add on that I would prefer if employees decided to not go ice fishing when we finally get snow after a 2-week dry spell.


----------



## Landgreen

Shovelers...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Shovelers...
> 
> View attachment 212018


@TheXpress2002 ???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Add on that I would prefer if employees decided to not go ice fishing when we finally get snow after a 2-week dry spell.


The funny thing is for the 2 week dry spell they would be complaining about not working and then when the work comes, gone fishing.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Add on that I would prefer if employees decided to not go ice fishing when we finally get snow after a 2-week dry spell.


Slave driver...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It finally stopped snowing...and we still have no accumulation.


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Western1

Ethical salting?


----------



## Turf Z

Pretty neat advisory tonight though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Ethical salting?


X 3 here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Pretty neat advisory tonight though.


What's the advisory?

Don't bother putting your plows on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> Pretty neat advisory tonight though.


Maybe something happening this weekend.


----------



## Western1

Something tracking from northwest may touch off some les


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the advisory?
> 
> Don't bother putting your plows on...


Mine are probably froze to the ground.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mine are probably froze to the ground.


Is that where you left them from last year's yard extension cord tear out...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that where you left them from last year's yard extension cord tear out...?


Yeah those are the old ones, the boy and I got new ones this year remember.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Pretty neat advisory tonight though.


Whatever....


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah those are the old ones, the boy and I got new ones this year remember.


That's almost as silly as buying some loaders this year...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's almost as silly as buying some loaders this year...


We bought a 908H2 CAT mostly for the landscape yard. We have been using to load salt because I'm fixing about 6 oil leaks on the old case 480LL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's almost as silly as buying some loaders this year...


What moron would do that?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's almost as silly as buying some loaders this year...


Or adding salt bin capacity


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Or adding salt bin capacity


What moron would do that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Or adding salt bin capacity


Or both!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> What moron would do that?


yes


----------



## Kvston

DeVries said:


> Be careful what you wish for. February you might regret saying that.


I'd "regret" having too much snow work all month long. I'd "regret" all the way until May 15th when my contracts run out!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> What moron would do that?


You want his number???

Oh, wait...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What moron would do that?


Meh... Maybe I can trade a couple boxes in on some double downs for em... Seem to be burning through salt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh... Maybe I can trade a couple boxes in on some double downs for em... Seem to be burning through salt...


Must be nice...I have room for more.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must be nice...I have room for more.


And with that it's snowing in Hawaii...

http://mkwc.ifa.hawaii.edu/current/cams/index.cgi


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And with that it's snowing in Hawaii...
> 
> http://mkwc.ifa.hawaii.edu/current/cams/index.cgi


Talk aboot rubbing salt in the wound...you're #1 buddy!


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> And with that it's snowing in Hawaii...
> 
> http://mkwc.ifa.hawaii.edu/current/cams/index.cgi


It's not uncommon...... heck months ago there was a guy on the Plowsite from Hawaii who plowed snow there.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow...it's snowing AND accumulating. 

Might just plow a quarter inch to knock the rust oof the plows.


----------



## magnatrac

I'm guessing we might get 4 salt days in a row. Light snow now and that radar to the west is looking decent!


----------



## EWSplow

magnatrac said:


> I'm guessing we might get 4 salt days in a row. Light snow now and that radar to the west is looking decent!


We've got about 1/2" so far and that is what was forecast for today. If it keeps up another couple hours, could be a full run tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The NTACs have dropped percentages down to 50 and no predicted accumulation...now that it's actually snowing and sticking.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The NTACs have dropped percentages down to 50 and no predicted accumulation...now that it's actually snowing and sticking.


I saw that here as well. Radar looks like maybe another hour of snow. I guess I'm going for a drive to check sites.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The NTACs have dropped percentages down to 50 and no predicted accumulation...now that it's actually snowing and sticking.


And this is a surprise


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It's not uncommon...... heck months ago there was a guy on the Plowsite from Hawaii who plowed snow there.....


Haven't seen him on here in awhile. I heard he joined a band.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> And this is a surprise


Not at all, I guffawed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Haven't seen him on here in awhile. I heard he joined a band.


I can ask, just talked to him today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can ask, just talked to him today.


Might want to wait till the snow subsides... He might be bizzie... Do you get hit with long distance charges?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...it's snowing AND accumulating.
> 
> Might just plow a quarter inch to knock the rust oof the plows.


Looks like I'm going to grind some rust ioff of cutting edges. A solid inch of snow and its still falling.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Might want to wait till the snow subsides... He might be bizzie... Do you get hit with long distance charges?


Could call him, collect.


----------



## Turf Z

2”+ here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Could call him, collect.


Who would accept that call....


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who would accept that call....


Who, has baseball money...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> 2"+ here.


Untreated is looking like it's going to need plowing. Notth and east sides of town are just a salting.


----------



## Turf Z

Lucky. I just measured almost 3 in the driveway.

I had about half inch when I got home just over an hour ago.


----------



## Turf Z

Can’t say I’m worried yet though, NWS still says I’ll have less than an inch when this is done.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Could call him, collect.


Blocking the fone number eliminates that chance....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just got word @BossPlow2010 's spreader is on the fritz...

https:////www.tiktok.com/embed/6918992181726350598


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just got word @BossPlow2010 's spreader is on the fritz...
> 
> https:////www.tiktok.com/embed/6918992181726350598


You're on tik tok?


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> You're on tik tok?


Gets him pumped up...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Gets him pumped up...


I guess


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> You're on tik tok?


Aren't all the kewl kids?

Looks like we'll be plowing the untreated accounts.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't all the kewl kids?
> 
> Looks like we'll be plowing the untreated accounts.


Idk at 39 i tell my 10 year old that's on tik tok I'm too old.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like we'll be plowing the untreated accounts.


Thats nice


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> Idk at 39 i tell my 10 year old that's on tik tok I'm too old.


Heck, @1olddogtwo uses Snapchat....


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heck, @1olddogtwo uses Snapchat....


I use snapchat just never have been able to get into tik tok


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now!


It did...it's mooning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It did...it's mooning.


I wish... Not sure I've ever seen it snow this hard... From wet lots and looking golden to pushing 3-4" in the past hour ish...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wish... Not sure I've ever seen it snow this hard... From wet lots and looking golden to pushing 3-4" in the past hour ish...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Yawn...
Probably could’ve slept in another hour...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yawn...
> Probably could've slept in another hour...


Don't worry nothing going on today worth while, you can sleep all day, that's my plan....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 212091


Nice for you to find joy in someone else's misery...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't worry nothing going on today worth while, you can sleep all day, that's my plan....


I can never sleep during the day. Maybe if they had golf on TV during the winter.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Brrr 18° but apparently feels
Like 7°


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can never sleep during the day. Maybe if they had golf on TV during the winter.


Subscribe to this YouTube channel, nothing is more boring. Makes golf look like the invasion of Normandy.

https://m.youtube.com/user/OntarioLegislature


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Subscribe to this YouTube channel, nothing is more boring.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/user/OntarioLegislature


Thats a good idea. I've seen video of many of our legislative members sleeping in their chair.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can never sleep during the day. Maybe if they had golf on TV during the winter.


You wood?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CI4JZnWnIUA/


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> You wood?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CI4JZnWnIUA/


I dated stuff like that, the upkeep was to high for me. To stay on topic, we did get a small dusting this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> You wood?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CI4JZnWnIUA/


She's from Colo, more of a body than golfer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> She's from Colo, more of a body than golfer


She gulfs???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like @LapeerLandscape gravel train driver was visiting grand crapids....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like @LapeerLandscape gravel train driver was visiting grand crapids....
> View attachment 212097


How in the heck do flip over on solid flat ground.


----------



## Western1

Guessing it was dumping and load shifted?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> She gulfs???


Yes and afterwards she flips her hair.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> How in the heck do flip over on solid flat ground.


Takes practice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Guessing it was dumping and load shifted?


material is probably froze in the top left corner.

Thats why I dont deliver material in the winter.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> How in the heck do flip over on solid flat ground.


Trying to pull off a "rock'ferd ".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> material is probably froze in the top left corner.
> 
> Thats why I dont deliver material in the winter.


That was my thought.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> How in the heck do flip over on solid flat ground.


----------



## DeVries

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Subscribe to this YouTube channel, nothing is more boring. Makes golf look like the invasion of Normandy.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/user/OntarioLegislature


The first speaker is in office, but he can't even read...........and these are the ones who are running the country. Why am I not surprised..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> The first speaker is in office, but he can't even read...........and these are the ones who are running the country. Why am I not surprised..


You make it that far? I'm usually passed out by then.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just got word @BossPlow2010 's spreader is on the fritz...
> 
> https:////www.tiktok.com/embed/6918992181726350598


I wonder if his helper wants to move to Wisconsin...


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I wonder if his helper wants to move to Wisconsin...


I'm pretty sure even that guy doesn't want to move to Whizzkonsin...


----------



## EWSplow

I forgot what 10* feels like. Spoiled this winter. 
I also forgot what its like to push snow, rather than wet concrete.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Always having a scapegoat... Well we're not sure what's going to happen Sun/Mon...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Always having a scapegoat... Well we're not sure what's going to happen Sun/Mon...
> 
> View attachment 212129


I'll go with..... 35% chance of something


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Always having a scapegoat... Well we're not sure what's going to happen Sun/Mon...
> 
> View attachment 212129


Ones a Democrat and ones a Republican.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You make it that far? I'm usually passed out by then.


I actually know the Speaker of the House Ted Arnott from my riding, career politician PC, Great guy, as far as politicians go.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I actually know the Speaker of the House Ted Arnott from my riding, career politician PC, Great guy, as far as politicians go.


Seems like he's enjoying himself out there haha


----------



## SHAWZER

I worked for Arnott Construction for 35 years . A Ted Arnott worked with us 1 summer . He did not want to be there . Maybe the same guy ? Squalls later today and overnight .


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Always having a scapegoat... Well we're not sure what's going to happen Sun/Mon...
> 
> View attachment 212129


1-4" forecast here for Sunday. 
The European models have been more accurate in the past


----------



## BUFF

Chinook winds last night had 43* temps at 5am today.


----------



## EWSplow

The road I take to the shop runs southeast. There was a blinding light in the sky. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> The road I take to the shop runs southeast. There was a blinding light in the sky. Has anyone else seen it?





Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 209277



View attachment 209277


Mark's Backup Lights???


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The road I take to the shop runs southeast. There was a blinding light in the sky. Has anyone else seen it?


I did notice running the boy to school that it was a little brighter this morning, earlier...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I did notice running the boy to school that it was a little brighter this morning, earlier...


Furd break down again?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Furd break down again?


Fords new truck promotion...

Free dog with truck purchase... so you have a friend to walk home with.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Fords new truck promotion...
> 
> Free dog with truck purchase... so you have a friend to walk home with.


Bah ha ha.... How long you been holding that one for...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I worked for Arnott Construction for 35 years . A Ted Arnott worked with us 1 summer . He did not want to be there . Maybe the same guy ? Squalls later today and overnight .


Did you punch him at any point...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , no . Why , is his nose crooked ?


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bah ha ha.... How long you been holding that one for...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 212195


.
So the latest run dropped it south.


----------



## Hydromaster

Was it further north before?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Was it further north before?


No


----------



## Hydromaster

K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Was it further north before?


By Monday it will be along the Golf Coast.


----------



## Hydromaster

WOW !


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 212200


Wow!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!


I know,


----------



## Hydromaster

Mo nort.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Mo nort.
> View attachment 212201


Mo sowt...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mo sowt...
> 
> View attachment 212202


----------



## Hydromaster

So it’s going to go North?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mow No Eat...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> So it's going to go North?


Yes...north of the equator.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mo sowt...
> 
> View attachment 212202


Its looking like most of ours will be rain/ rain snow mix


----------



## NYH1

Plowed yesterday, only the third time out this season. Calling for some lake effect tonight and throughout the day tomorrow.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Its looking like most of ours will be rain/ rain snow mix


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


It is


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...north of the equator.


Well duh..... it's summer south of the equator..... did ewe eat a lot of Play D'oh as a ewe and tweenager?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Well duh..... it's summer south of the equator..... did ewe eat a lot of Play D'oh as a ewe and tweenager?


Too salty..


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 212203


I saw that earlier. Not going to happen. Fake forecast


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> I saw that earlier. Not going to happen. Fake forecast


Flurries from McJunk sound good


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's flaking...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's flaking...


Thats nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Flurries from McJunk sound good
> View attachment 212236


How far is he going to throw them?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> How far is he going to throw them?


Gots to wait until this afternoon for his thoughts, duh...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 212276
> 
> 
> View attachment 212278


That ice is almost touching me. Keep that mess out west.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 212276
> 
> 
> View attachment 212278


Someone's in the bullseye...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Someone's in the bullseye...


Who???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


Yes.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Yes.


 No he's not... Are your spectacles on...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> No he's not... Are your spectacles on...


Who?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???





EWSplow said:


> Yes.


Both were good bands.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its still 2 days away and could be in the U.P. or Tennessee by then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its still 2 days away and could be in the U.P. or Tennessee by then.


Or the equator...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or the equator...


eggzactly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> eggzactly


But not south of the equator...cuz Sherman says it's summer there.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> But not south of the equator...cuz Sherman says it's summer there.


Yes


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Yes


A wee bit slow...


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Luther

Hydromaster said:


> Both were good bands.


So was guess who


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Luther said:


> So was guess who


:laugh:


----------



## Western1

Who


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> So was guess who


Yes they were.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## jomama45

Western1 said:


> Who


That's the US band, and it was THE Who.......


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The What?


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

jomama45 said:


> That's the US band, and it was THE Who.......


The Who are from across the pond.

It's not snowing here


----------



## Western1

Where?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lets not forget The Way Outs....!


----------



## jomama45

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The Who are from across the pond.
> 
> It's not snowing here


DOH, stupid mistake! Especially embarrassing considering I started reading Frampton's autobiography and he was getting into all the details of touring England with The Who before they h as d their big break out......

Probably closing in on the coldest night of the season here.....


----------



## jomama45

While we're on the subject of classic rock, this one's for @Luther .....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> While we're on the subject of classic rock, this one's for @Luther .....
> 
> View attachment 212328


Are you SURE you weren't transplanted in Wisconsin?


----------



## jomama45

Heck if I know, the only thing I remember from my youth is my Dad always telling people I was born in the basement and never brought up. Do states other than Wisconsin have basements?


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> While we're on the subject of classic rock, .....


It wasn't classic for some when it was released.....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

jomama45 said:


> DOH, stupid mistake! Especially embarrassing considering I started reading Frampton's autobiography and he was getting into all the details of touring England with The Who before they h as d their big break out......
> 
> Probably closing in on the coldest night of the season here.....


Townshend?

Cold here as well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Heck if I know, the only thing I remember from my youth is my Dad always telling people I was born in the basement and never brought up. Do states other than Wisconsin have basements?


Most homes in my area have basements. I'm surprised more homes in tornado alley dont.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Most homes in my area have basements. I'm surprised more homes in tornado alley dont.


I think it's a regional thing to the SE in Warsaw it's more slabs...

13° out... Brrrrr


----------



## Mr.Markus

The hamlet I grew up in was called Cedar Valley...the locals called it Slabtown. Most of the houses and hunting cabins were built on slabs because of the high water table.
It was only in the last 30 years when money from the city coupled with excavation, drainage and the tech involved becoming affordable that people started to put in basements. Even at that it is not unheard of for a new builder to come in and have a major incident with water seepage on a brand new build.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

17 here and suppose to have lots of sunshine all day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A balmy 11° this morning. And about to be sunning. 

Weird to not have a basement around here.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird to not have a basement around here.


Same here. Seems like frost (back when we used to get 25 days of today's temps a month) is the contributing factor.

My B-I-L built a home in Winnipeg. There code says you require screw piles under a full basement.


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like the 1st system is going north and we'll get 1-2". The 2nd system south, probably an inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the 1st system is going north and we'll get 1-2". The 2nd system south, probably an inch.


Last night it was 1-2" tomorrow morning. Now it's 50% chance.

Not even concerned about Monday's storm yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last night it was 1-2" tomorrow morning. Now it's 50% chance.
> 
> Not even concerned about Monday's storm yet.





EWSplow said:


> Looks like the 1st system is going north and we'll get 1-2". The 2nd system south, probably an inch.


You should be, it's creeping further North...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should be, it's creeping further North...


You should know...being a creeper.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should know...being a creeper.


Get with the times, it's stalker...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You should know...being a creeper.


And the creeper was creeping north into meatchicken yesterday.


----------



## NYH1

We got 4 or 5 inches. It was about 12° when I let the house this morning. It warmed up to 19°.

NYH1.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So. Did Defcon win the Billion?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It use to be we would get wound up over 6 to 8 or more now we get excited when we see 1 to 2 coming.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo said:


> So. Did Defcon win the Billion?


He didn't post on the rant page yet telling us to stick it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> He didn't post on the rant page yet telling us to stick it where the sun don't shine.


Maybe he's in negotiations to purchase the Plowsite.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It use to be we would get wound up over 6 to 8 or more now we get excited when we see 1 to 2 coming.


Does your wife/GF say the same thing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> So. Did Defcon win the Billion?


They did say it was someone walking out of a Krogers in Novi with a case of Budweiser, Fritos and a 2 packs of Marlboro Reds... Per store surveillance...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Does your wife/GF say the same thing...


I just say it's cold out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe he's in negotiations to purchase the Plowsite.


If it was his number he probably had a grabber....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> If it was his number he probably had a grabber....


I'm sure he would have gotten a new number by now and I'd never hear from him again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Back to less than an inch between tonight and tomorrow. I'm shocked that it changed.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Back to less than an inch between tonight and tomorrow. I'm shocked that it changed.


Looks like we're still at 2", but most of it is between 6am and noon tomorrow. Nothing to lose sleep over.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Back to less than an inch between tonight and tomorrow. I'm shocked that it changed.


Sooooo, your taking the night off?


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Sooooo, your taking the night off to give the rest of us a break?


Thank God


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Thank God


Hmmm, some then changed there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Sooooo, your taking the night off?


Sure...cuz they're never wrong.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...cuz they're never wrong.


You could do what I did, took the boss out to dinner, steak and cheap beer, and I let her pay. And its darn cold out for here. May even get a little snow this week.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> May even get a little snow this week.


it is winter you know


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> it is winter you know


Where?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> it is winter you know


Remember, Jersey. We had our storm for the season.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Remember, Jersey. We had our storm for the season.


But the gods are crazy........


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where?


Here....


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that de-escalated quickly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that de-escalated quickly...
> 
> View attachment 212382


Creeping north???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

She's a bit brisk out there tonight and you can see all the stars.


----------



## Kvston

Keep it north for guys like me over in NY


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Creeping north???





Ajlawn1 said:


> You should be, it's creeping further North...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that de-escalated quickly...
> 
> View attachment 212382


Thats nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just started snowing within the last 20 minutes, drove past a daycare...closed today...but ethically salted already. 

Someone is desperate for cash flow.


----------



## EWSplow

1.5" of light fluffy snow and probably another hour or so of snow falling. I'm glad its Sunday. This daytime stuff would suck on on a weekday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just started snowing within the last 20 minutes, drove past a daycare...closed today...but ethically salted already.
> 
> Someone is desperate for cash flow.


We had a dusting yesterday morning -13°
I did a salt run with the shute closed to 1/2
what I would normally apply. This morning it looks pretty white with salt, pretty embarrasing when it gets cold like that.


----------



## Turf Z

Got about a half inch so far.
Started around 5/6am here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Got about a half inch so far.
> Started around 5/6am here.


Same, had them salt all our closed daycares...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Got about a half inch so far.
> Started around 5/6am here.


Kept checking the traffic cams and couldn't see anything on them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just started snowing within the last 20 minutes, drove past a daycare...closed today...but ethically salted already.
> 
> Someone is desperate for cash flow.


Why were you driving around Lapeer.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why were you driving around Lapeer.


Probably followed the sound of Banjo music....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Go to bed last night andvtge forecast was an inch overnight and less than an inch tomorrow. 

This morning it's 2" tonight and 2" tomorrow. 

How many more times will it change before they're entirely wrong again?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Go to bed last night andvtge forecast was an inch overnight and less than an inch tomorrow.
> 
> This morning it's 2" tonight and 2" tomorrow.
> 
> How many more times will it change before they're entirely wrong again?


Creeping North?


----------



## Kvston

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeping North?


Isn't that what I said???


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that what I said???


why so angry??


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeping North?


With possible lake enhancement.


----------



## Randall Ave

At least you're getting something, we might get a whole two inches tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that what I said???


Yes I did... Several times now... But who wasn't listening...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> why so angry??


I'm not angry...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes I did... Several times now... But who wasn't listening...?


He's on first, maybe he's too far away.


----------



## Turf Z

I would’ve taken yesterday’s forecast

today no bueno


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Go to bed last night andvtge forecast was an inch overnight and less than an inch tomorrow.
> 
> This morning it's 2" tonight and 2" tomorrow.
> 
> How many more times will it change before they're entirely wrong again?


Many


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> At least you're getting something, we might get a whole two inches tomorrow.


If you do... it's 2" more than you had last week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> I would've taken yesterday's forecast
> 
> today no bueno


C'mon man...it isn't like we've really had winter.


----------



## BUFF

Typically winter roller coaster on the Front Range


----------



## EWSplow

I can hardly wait for the texts tomorrow. 2+" by 6am and another 3-4" throughout the day. Everyone will be expecting walks clear between 6am and 8am. 
The heaviest appears to be 4am to noon. 
Lots usually aren't a big issue.


----------



## Turf Z

EWSplow said:


> I can hardly wait for the texts tomorrow. 2+" by 6am and another 3-4" throughout the day. Everyone will be expecting walks clear between 6am and 8am.
> The heaviest appears to be 4am to noon.
> Lots usually aren't a big issue.


Yup. Timing looks not ideal


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Yup. Timing looks not ideal


2-5" spread out over 18 hours...what could be the problem?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Customers with unreal expectations, give me a break...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2-5" spread out over 18 hours...what could be the problem?


Our forecast, 3 to 5 saltings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's changed at least twice since this morning. First it was an inch tonight, and 3 tomorrow. Starting after 1.

Now it's at 2" tonight, starting around 10 and 3" tomorrow. 

The higher the totals, the less likely I think it is to happen.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's changed at least twice since this morning. First it was an inch tonight, and 3 tomorrow. Starting after 1.
> 
> Now it's at 2" tonight, starting around 10 and 3" tomorrow.
> 
> The higher the totals, the less likely I think it is to happen.


The models this morning showed it moving northeast with higher totals in southeast Wisconsin and northeast Illinois. I would think GR would be about the same as Illinois? I might be back to the drawing board, as far as scheduling.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's changed at least twice since this morning. First it was an inch tonight, and 3 tomorrow. Starting after 1.
> 
> Now it's at 2" tonight, starting around 10 and 3" tomorrow.
> 
> The higher the totals, the less likely I think it is to happen.


Wow!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The models this morning showed it moving northeast with higher totals in southeast Wisconsin and northeast Illinois. I would think GR would be about the same as Illinois? I might be back to the drawing board, as far as scheduling.


I hope we're not the same as Illernoiz.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope we're not the same as Illernoiz.


Indiana?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> If you do... it's 2" more than you had last week


I don't need anything yet. I'm doing a clutch in a moving truck, outside. She's to tall to fit inside. But it does have one of them Cummings in it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Indiana?


Wizzconsin


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wizzconsin


Its not too late to transplant...
Do they have basements in the mitten?


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just started snowing within the last 20 minutes, drove past a daycare...closed today...but ethically salted already.
> 
> Someone is desperate for cash flow.


Yeah i seen that too. 1/2ton in a 300# lot lol


----------



## BUFF

Lite snow falling, probably won't amount to mulch more than making vehicles dirty


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Lite snow falling, probably won't amount to mulch more than making vehicles dirty


Dirty snow?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Whole whopping 1/2" so far...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whole whopping 1/2" so far...


Sure am glad I told everyone to plan on 1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure am glad I told everyone to plan on 1.


Lol... I said midnight I was so worried....


----------



## Turf Z

Invisible snow so far


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Invisible snow so far


These last couple dark bands over us right now might have us up to an inch or so now...


----------



## EWSplow

A dusting so far.
Maybe I'll get another hour of sleep to make it 3 hours?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Those first "heavy" bands that gave John a half inch gave us half of nothing. 

Unethical salting is underway...trying to buy us time for whenever it does or doesn't hit. If it doesn't, our lots will be good for a few snowfalls.


----------



## Freshwater

Hasn't even started here. Hoping that purple keeps drifting east.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks serious in Hamilton.


----------



## Randall Ave

Staring out the window here wondering why I put the darn plow on. Guess I need the practice.


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't forget to share ..... If you get any Snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Staring out the window here wondering why I put the darn plow on. Guess I need the practice.


There's a whole thread about it, sounds like you need lots of lube...


----------



## Woodenshoe

Can now change it to "ethical salting" in the books, we officially have a dusting!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woodenshoe said:


> Can now change it to "ethical salting" in the books, we officially have a dusting!


Yes!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just standing on the highway at 4am.... And this was on the trip back from a property... SMH...


----------



## EWSplow

It really kicked in now. Better late than never...I guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Half inchish on untreated surfaces? 

Nice looking band headed this way...should screw everything up just in time for everyone to wonder why nothing was done.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Where's that 6"? Nothing but freezing rain the past hour...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where's that 6"? Nothing but freezing rain the past hour...


Not sure, but do you have the msc number for the zip tie to secure the truck side and plow side 13 pin together?


----------



## Turf Z

Things are happening here. During rush hour of course


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just standing on the highway at 4am.... And this was on the trip back from a property... SMH...
> 
> View attachment 212476


Too bad there wasn't about 4" of snow so you could drop the blade and test his mask.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Things are happening here. During rush hour of course


Fantastic timing as usual.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hey how about some heavy snow now to cover up that ice.... Should start getting calls in the next hour I would assume...


----------



## Mr.Markus

,........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just standing on the highway at 4am.... And this was on the trip back from a property... SMH...
> 
> View attachment 212476


Did you stop to ask if she was ok?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is becoming quite the excrement show.


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Where's that 6"? Nothing but freezing rain the past hour...


I think I found most of it here........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It started here just after 5 and got really intense around 7am. The guys should be done with the first round of salting soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It started here just after 5 and got really intense around 7am. The guys should be done with the first round of salting soon.


Second round was pretty much a waste for us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It started here just after 5 and got really intense around 7am. The guys should be done with the first round of salting soon.


Sooooo like how intense...?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Second round was pretty much a waste for us.


Good to know. Hasn't hit here yet, but thinking of sending salt shakers out when it does. First round doesn't look like mulch.


----------



## DeVries

Watching the MDOT cameras, it looks like it escalates quickly. Hope it does that here too.
I'm getting antsy


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Watching the MDOT cameras, it looks like it escalates quickly. Hope it does that here too.
> I'm getting antsy


I'm watching cams too, but even where the radar shows it's been snowing 2-3 hours, looks like maybe an inch. And temps are right at freezing...

Antsy/skittish/second guessing/nervy/etc - frustrating having to change your plan of attack an hour before scheduled start times.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo like how intense...?
> View attachment 212480


That intense right there.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo like how intense...?
> View attachment 212480


Impressive, someone gave that girl the bird...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think it's over. At least the intense portion...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whole whopping 1/2" so far...


Took all night to get that here...... Flakes are coming down with 3 flakes per cubic yard density.......


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I think I found most of it here........
> 
> View attachment 212478


Horizontal snow is the bestes.....


----------



## jomama45

jomama45 said:


> I think I found most of it here........
> 
> View attachment 212478


Ok, pretty sure I found all 6" you were looking for Aj, if you want it back just PM me your address...........


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just standing on the highway at 4am.... And this was on the trip back from a property... SMH...
> 
> View attachment 212476


A 3Rd shift side walk crew?.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I think I found most of it here........
> 
> View attachment 212478


1'+ drifts near the lake at 4am


----------



## jomama45

Same inland here, some areas are bare, 12"+ in other areas. We were supposed to be in the 2-3" area, with wet heavy snow. Ended up being 6"+ of fluff and the advisory goes until 6 pm........


----------



## EWSplow

Its snow globing downtown Milwaukee


----------



## Hydromaster

7° and it looks like a inversion is setting up.








Getting a heavy skiff of snow down below the clouds


----------



## Ajlawn1

Had to make some second salt passes after the intense second wave... Noticed this gent taking care of the BK parking lot next door...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to make some second salt passes after the intense second wave... Noticed this gent taking care of the BK parking lot next door...
> 
> View attachment 212495


He doesn't own a bucket?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to make some second salt passes after the intense second wave... Noticed this gent taking care of the BK parking lot next door...
> 
> View attachment 212495


You gotta be kidding me...saw an idiot doing the same thing here.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 7° and it looks like a inversion is setting up.
> View attachment 212492
> 
> Getting a heavy skiff of snow down below the clouds


Not a fan of inversions


----------



## Kvston

EWSplow said:


> He doesn't own a bucket?


Don't knock buckets. I did my first year of commercial from buckets. Buckets get you $ for v box spreaders. I love my buckets lol.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You gotta be kidding me...saw an idiot doing the same thing here.


If you haven't noticed there's......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I forgot how enjoyable late/daytime snowfalls are.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I forgot how enjoyable late/daytime snowfalls are.


Surprisingly, not bad here. A little bit of heavy traffic that slowed me down between 7:30 & 8:30 this morning. 
Oh, and a blown hose on the truck around 5am, but fortunately, I was at the point where I could switch to the jeep.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Kvston said:


> Don't knock buckets. I did my first year of commercial from buckets. Buckets get you $ for v box spreaders. I love my buckets lol.


I hate the bucket method, it's gotta be the most inefficient way to salt, takes longer than the postal service and overall sucks, unless you're deicing steps...


----------



## Kvston

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hate the bucket method, it's gotta be the most inefficient way to salt, takes longer than the postal service and overall sucks, unless you're deicing steps...


I don't enjoy it but you gotta start somewhere. I was able to do a half acre in 8 minutes of application time.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hate the bucket method, it's gotta be the most inefficient way to salt, takes longer than the postal service and overall sucks, unless you're deicing steps...


Try wearing rubber gloves when doing it. Saves the time licking salt off your fingers.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hate the bucket method, it's gotta be the most inefficient way to salt, takes longer than the postal service and overall sucks, unless you're deicing steps...


Spot salting during site checks a bucket worked pretty good for me.


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Spot salting during site checks a bucket worked pretty good for me.


I'd be curious what you consider as a "bucket", a 55 gallon drum?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Spot salting during site checks a bucket worked pretty good for me.


Still chicken feeding the bag...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I use the less than 5 gallon bucket I spill while loading my 3' spreader with a 15' loader bucket.


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I'd be curious what you consider as a "bucket", a 55 gallon drum?


yes.....


----------



## jomama45

Starting to get serious out here.....


----------



## Turf Z

Well that was no fun.


----------



## Randall Ave

jomama45 said:


> Starting to get serious out here.....
> 
> View attachment 212503


I hope that ain't a Walter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> Well that was no fun.


I can't say that yet, it started snowing again.


----------



## Turf Z

You’re in the midst of having no fun


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Starting to get serious out here.....
> 
> View attachment 212503


He said he's up there... Is that @1olddogtwo in his six fiddy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> You're in the midst of having no fun


How much did you get?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much did you get?


6" in most, drifts up to 10-12" in certain lots.

Calls started coming in at 6:57 as to why there was snow in their parking lot.

About the same near you?

Edit: Should mention realistically we probably had 4-5" but somehow every lot with complainers had 6.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe 4 in Grandville and Byron?

2 maybe 3 east and north.


----------



## BUFF

Talked to a guy in Kearny Neb this morning and he told me they ended up with 18"..... meanwhile here it started snowing last night aboot 6:30pm and hasn't stopped since and only have 3".


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Talked to a guy in Kearny Neb this morning and he told me they ended up with 18"..... meanwhile here it started snowing last night aboot 6:30pm and hasn't stopped since and only have 3".


We got maeby an inch, I went and scraped my lots, need the practice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> He said he's up there... Is that @1olddogtwo in his six fiddy?


Somebody had to clear the roads for the plows to get through.

It has been fairly brutal here all day with the wind


----------



## Randall Ave

1olddogtwo said:


> Somebody had to clear the roads for the plows to get through.
> 
> It has been fairly brutal here all day with the wind


Did you use a , Medium Duty Truck?


----------



## Western1

Or a mini van? C’mon man!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about 4 but it is still snowing lightly and the wind picked up late this afternoon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Randall Ave said:


> Did you use a , Medium Duty Truck?


Of course I did, had air brake problems so I had to hit a snow pile to stop.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got about 4 but it is still snowing lightly and the wind picked up late this afternoon.


We, maybe got 3/4" followed by some freezing rain to make the snow nice and crusty


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Western1 said:


> Or a mini van? C'mon man!


Busted, I had to use a mini 55 gallon drum.


----------



## NYH1

We got 4 or 5 inches between noon and 5/6:00ish. Supposed to get more over night. We'll see.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> It has been fairly brutal here all day with the wind


You should have taken a ride to the lake. You're only a mile away. I couldn't see the lake from 75 yards away this morning. 
Speaking of which, i had 1 complant on walks today. 7pm was too late to get them done. I agreed. They should have been back there by 5pm.
I'm guessing she didn't see the 12" drifts they cut through on her walks at 5am...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had 1 that said her drive wasn't done...not sure if it was or wasn't.

Another that called about 1240 and was surprised with the little bit of snow we've had this year why it wasn't done yet. 

1) What in the world does the little bit of snow have to do with anything?
2) We didn't hit trigger depth until between 7-8, so we were about 6 hours out and she was done right around 1.

Whatever


----------



## Turf Z

Nice and cold out tonight. Good night to break some things.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had 1 that said her drive wasn't done...not sure if it was or wasn't.
> 
> Another that called about 1240 and was surprised with the little bit of snow we've had this year why it wasn't done yet.
> 
> 1) What in the world does the little bit of snow have to do with anything?
> 2) We didn't hit trigger depth until between 7-8, so we were about 6 hours out and she was done right around 1.
> 
> Whatever


As I've said before, nobody wants to pay for extra service, but everybody wants to be serviced within 2 hours.
Sometimes when I'm whizzy, I tell them I'd be happy to, your price of service is going to be about 10 times what you're paying now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Every customer wants to be your only customer when it snows but not when they're paying. 
I have a rural commercial property that gets heavy drifting , yesterday morning the snow began about 9 am, i was checking through it at 9:30, topped up the residual salt that already was keeping it black and headed through my route. That when it started getting nasty out and by 11 they were calling saying there was a foot of snow in the whole place. (I was back by noon and it was maybe 3 inches) plowed it off down to black and heavy salted it. 
Im thinking of providing yard sticks to customers like they used to at the farm show. Maybe screw them to the front door.


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Every customer wants to be your only customer when it snows but not when they're paying.
> I have a rural commercial property that gets heavy drifting , yesterday morning the snow began about 9 am, i was checking through it at 9:30, topped up the residual salt that already was keeping it black and headed through my route. That when it started getting nasty out and by 11 they were calling saying there was a foot of snow in the whole place. (I was back by noon and it was maybe 3 inches) plowed it off down to black and heavy salted it.
> Im thinking of providing yard sticks to customers like they used to at the farm show. Maybe screw them to the front door.


It's worse with tenants and property owners/managers. 90% of the time one of them contacts you about what a tenant tells them, you've already been there. Ignoring them seems like you don't care, but trying to come up with a response that doesn't sound sarcastic isn't easy when you're balz deep in dealing with snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The GPS trackers are proving effective in debunking claims.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The GPS trackers are proving effective in debunking claims.


We're primitive, still using paper snow logs...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Every customer wants to be your only customer when it snows but not when they're paying.
> I have a rural commercial property that gets heavy drifting , yesterday morning the snow began about 9 am, i was checking through it at 9:30, topped up the residual salt that already was keeping it black and headed through my route. That when it started getting nasty out and by 11 they were calling saying there was a foot of snow in the whole place. (I was back by noon and it was maybe 3 inches) plowed it off down to black and heavy salted it.
> Im thinking of providing yard sticks to customers like they used to at the farm show. Maybe screw them to the front door.


Get out your tape measure and show him then say "I think you've been lying to your wife all these years"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

One casualty last night, either a trans or transfer case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> We're primitive, still using paper snow logs...


So are we, just have it available.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> One casualty last night, either a trans or transfer case.


An Allison!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> We're primitive, still using paper snow logs...


Yellow legal pads on a clipboard...?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yellow legal pads on a clipboard...?


Sometimes. 
Actually, probably 10 years ago, maybe more I found one someone had posted on PS. downloaded it and we still use it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> An Allison!!!


6.0 GMC its already had the trans and the transfer case done before.


----------



## Kvston

I had an employee wide out a bed on an 18 ram. Trade bills @LapeerLandscape ? Sometimes having employees sucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 6.0 GMC its already had the trans and the transfer case done before.


Your truck?


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> Sometimes having employees sucks.


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Kvston said:


> I had an employee wide out a bed on an 18 ram. Trade bills @LapeerLandscape ? Sometimes having employees sucks.


This wasnt anyones fault it just happens.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your truck?


My old one. This stuff gets worked summer and winter so we can almost expect one or so a year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It's worse with tenants and property owners/managers. 90% of the time one of them contacts you about what a tenant tells them, you've already been there. Ignoring them seems like you don't care, but trying to come up with a response that doesn't sound sarcastic isn't easy when you're balz deep in dealing with snow.


Ironic you say that...the one complaint that it wasn't done "fast enough" was from someone staying at their house...not the owner.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ironic you say that...the one complaint that it wasn't done "fast enough" was from someone staying at their house...not the owner.


They're sitting around freeloading and have nothing better to do than time the snow removal?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They're sitting around freeloading and have nothing better to do than time the snow removal?


Sure....I guess.

Reminds me of another complaint from the same development. Guy is a doctor or something and has to leave by 4 AM so expected his driveway done by then.

Newsflash buddy...if you can't get out of your driveway with 2" of snow on it, you ain't getting to work because there's the same amount on the public road outside the development. Not the way our county clears the roads anyways. 99% of the time the private road is cleared hours before the road outside it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Yes


Probably....so I've heard...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....I guess.
> 
> Reminds me of another complaint from the same development. Guy is a doctor or something and has to leave by 4 AM so expected his driveway done by then.
> 
> Newsflash buddy...if you can't get out of your driveway with 2" of snow on it, you ain't getting to work because there's the same amount on the public road outside the development. Not the way our county clears the roads anyways. 99% of the time the private road is cleared hours before the road outside it.


That's the one that always gets me. Less snow in their driveway than on public streets and they're complaining.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sooooo the mother load is going to drop again Saturday/Sunday... But don't believe the hype we're still three days away and we don't know exactly the track...

But we still put out 7-10 day forecasts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo the mother load is going to drop again Saturday/Sunday... But don't believe the hype we're still three days away and we don't know exactly the track...
> 
> But we still put out 7-10 day forecasts...
> 
> View attachment 212562


I heard it was trending north...and south.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....I guess.
> 
> Reminds me of another complaint from the same development. Guy is a doctor or something and has to leave by 4 AM so expected his driveway done by then.
> 
> Newsflash buddy...if you can't get out of your driveway with 2" of snow on it, you ain't getting to work because there's the same amount on the public road outside the development. Not the way our county clears the roads anyways. 99% of the time the private road is cleared hours before the road outside it.


We have the same problem here, then the calls to come back and get the burm left by the town plow " That you missed"
Yes...I purposefully lifted and dropped the plow after the town furrow at the entrance to your property.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard it was trending north...and south.


Oh good at least it's not creeping one way or the other...


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> We have the same problem here, then the calls to come back and get the burm left by the town plow " That you missed"
> Yes...I purposefully lifted and dropped the plow after the town furrow at the entrance to your property.


A few of my contracts have a minimum charge for returning for such things. 
Most of the properties I plow are within 2 miles from home, so I usually just do them as i see them. 
Reminds me, I have to catch a couple on my way home tonight. They pay for them.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh good at least it's not creeping one way or the other...


The "creeping" doesn't usually start until the day before. Give it time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The "creeping" doesn't usually start until the day before. Give it time.


You're a "creeper" specialist?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're a "creeper" specialist?


Earlier it was stalker...
You gotta do a better job of keeping up with crossthreading.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Earlier it was stalker...
> You gotta do a better job of keeping up with crossthreading.


I'm tyred...2 short sleeps and 2 long works.

And it's getting more and more difficult to sleep during the day. Barely 2 hours nowadays.


----------



## prezek

I’m sure it’s no consolation to you guys but makes me feel better hearing the complaints...since it seems to only snow every other year around here anymore, People’s expectations are insane when it does snow...if I didn’t have a handful of core guys that look forward to the extra winter money I’d sell all my plows. 2 of the past 3 years I think it’s cost me more money to change the fluids than I’ve made...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm tyred...2 short sleeps and 2 long works.
> 
> And it's getting more and more difficult to sleep during the day. Barely 2 hours nowadays.


----------



## Western1

I like the one double O posted about with such little snow this season it should be done! You should’ve asked her to explain what that has to do with it!


----------



## EWSplow

So, I did a little site checking on my way home. Apparently the municipal plows were out at some point today burying carriage walks and driveway entrances. A couple commercial properties with walks along the street got nailed too. Hopefully a little salt works on them.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....I guess.
> 
> Reminds me of another complaint from the same development. Guy is a doctor or something and has to leave by 4 AM so expected his driveway done by then.
> 
> Newsflash buddy...if you can't get out of your driveway with 2" of snow on it, you ain't getting to work because there's the same amount on the public road outside the development. Not the way our county clears the roads anyways. 99% of the time the private road is cleared hours before the road outside it.


Oot here primary roads and Skwell. Buss routes are priority's, secondary roads get ploughed after 4" of accumulation if it's still snowing. If the snow stops they don't get ploughed. My road rarely get ploughed by the county, the majority of the time it's done with ATV's, UTV's or Tractors by people that live on the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Oot here primary roads and Skwell. Buss routes are priority's, secondary roads get ploughed after 4" of accumulation if it's still snowing. If the snow stops they don't get ploughed. My road rarely get ploughed by the county, the majority of the time it's done with ATV's, UTV's or Tractors by people that live on the road.


Right across the street from this development is a large high school. That road is seldom a priority to be plowed.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right across the street from this development is a large high school. That road is seldom a priority to be plowed.


Odd...... but it is Meatchicken


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trending south???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Odd...... but it is Meatchicken


I'd go with stupid.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 212601


Trending east?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trending east?


Creeping nort.


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 212601


My plows may get used a third time this season.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 212601


----------



## NYH1

prezek said:


> My plows may get used a third time this season.


I've only been out 4 times so far. Last season was a down year for us and at this point last season, I'd been out 10 times already.

Enjoy it while you can....unless you don't like doing it.

NYH1.


----------



## prezek

NYH1 said:


> ...unless you don't like doing it.
> 
> NYH1.


Come on spring


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> ....unless you don't like doing it.


Ummmmm... No, plowing is fun.... It's everything else associated with it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummmmm... No, plowing is fun.... It's everything else associated with it...


Like the conversation and expected gift buying...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think the warmer than average winter we've had so far has me spoiled. It was 20 today and I was outside doing some stuff for a few minutes and it felt like -20.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think the warmer than average winter we've had so far has me spoiled. It was 20 today and I was outside doing some stuff for a few minutes and it felt like -20.


You're just getting old.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> You're just getting old.......


Your right behind me.
If I was in the UP riding sled in single digits I'd be fine.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Damn, thought the sun was coming back up...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Damn, thought the sun was coming back up...
> 
> View attachment 212620


Wow, that's some serious snow you guys have on the ground there...
Ewe getting a blizzard on Saturday too...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow, that's some serious snow you guys have on the ground there...
> Ewe getting a blizzard on Saturday too...


Yes 1 to 37.5" they are calling for... Subject to change though...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your right behind me.
> If I was in the UP riding sled in single digits I'd be fine.


Correct..... so don't make any sudden stops....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Damn, thought the sun was coming back up...
> 
> View attachment 212620


Moon was real bright last night, enough to see bunny's in the yard with ease.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Moon was real bright last night, enough to see bunny's in the yard with ease.


Same here especially with the snowcover.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same here especially with the snowcover.


That was the key ingredient, tress were castIng shadows.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trending east?


Hope sooo


----------



## BUFF

Was on a daily call with people in our Ct plant. Big topic was the incoming storm on Monday.










They were talking about the possibility of having to shut down Monday due to the weather, it's a forecast and only 5.8" of snow. 
What a bunch of Nancy's....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Was on a daily call with people in our Ct plant. Big topic was the incoming storm on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 212647
> 
> 
> They were talking about the possibility of having to shut down Monday due to the weather, it's a forecast and only 5.8" of snow.
> What a bunch of Nancy's....


Is the lot serviced by a PS member?


----------



## Western1

And Karen’s


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Is the lot serviced by a PS member?


ConorG is from CT...allegedly.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> ConorG is from CT...allegedly.


I thought it was new yawk. 
Does the plow have 100% positive traction and a top speed of 40 mph?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Is the lot serviced by a PS member?


Closest guy I know of is next town over, real name Ben, PS name "Gold" something.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

27° and not a cloud in sight.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> 27° and not a cloud in sight.


Same, except for this guy making clouds....


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same, except for this guy making clouds....
> View attachment 212665


Homeless camp to the right?


----------



## BUFF

52* Blue sky, no breeze and heading to the patio at LeftHand Brewery in 20min


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> 52* Blue sky, no breeze and heading to the patio at LeftHand Brewery in 20min


Please hav one for me


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Please hav one for me


I'm in a good mood....... I'll have 3 for ewe.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Homeless camp to the right?


That's @Defcon 5 camp...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's @Defcon 5 camp...


Is that your orange Sterling...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that your orange Sterling...?


I don't have a doubles endorsement, so no.


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Please hav one for me


cheers


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> cheers
> View attachment 212671
> View attachment 212671


Nice. Enjoy


----------



## Western1

Is that Nancy and Karen?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> cheers
> View attachment 212671
> View attachment 212671


Liv'en large.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> cheers
> View attachment 212671
> View attachment 212671


You're in Bahston?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Must trending north...WWA for 2 freaking inches...in January...in Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Ajlawn1

Bah... Ha... Ha... He really did color one...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355263538982432770


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bah... Ha... Ha... He really did color one...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355263538982432770


Fitting...for Indiana residents.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fitting...for Indiana residents.


Gotta know your audience.....


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Is that Nancy and Karen?


Twins?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 212688
> 
> 
> View attachment 212689


Did south Bend fall off the map?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Nice. Enjoy


eye did..... several btw


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're in Bahston?


HE double L.... was in Bongmont......


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Twins?


I like twins


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> I like twins


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 212705


Had something totally different in mind.....
BTW Arnold is on the short size in height... but yeah the pic is a good image of my size compared to the average guy. I cast a pretty long shadow...


----------



## CCSnow

Arnold is supposedly 6'2". These two make him look like a child.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Minus 2 and clear skies this morning.


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Minus 2 and clear skies this morning.


Looks like you'll be in the clear all weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> Looks like you'll be in the clear all weekend.


Pretty close, less than an inch.


----------



## Randall Ave

Had about 9 this morning, supposedly we are getting snow from Monday night till Tuesday morning, but I still have my doubts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure what it hit before the clouds rolled in. Typical January morning...cloudy. 21ish.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure what it hit before the clouds rolled in. Typical January morning...cloudy. 21ish.


Typical for this January, 34* 
Should be some nice heavy, wet snow tonight.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure what it hit before the clouds rolled in. Typical January morning...cloudy. 21ish.


What are they saying for you Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> What are they saying for you Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gotta love washing a truck ootside...and the soap freezes. Not to mention the icy pavement.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gotta love washing a truck ootside...and the soap freezes. Not to mention the icy pavement.


The frozen soap helps to keep the snow from sticking.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 212716


Looks like our forecast. 12-30" by Tuesday morning...I swear I can't remember the last time we got a predictable 3-5" easy storm.


----------



## EWSplow

prezek said:


> Looks like our forecast. 12-30" by Tuesday morning...I swear I can't remember the last time we got a predictable 3-5" easy storm.


We had one easy 2" this year. The rest were either iffy on weather there was enough to push, or 5-8" daytime events


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gotta love washing a truck ootside...and the soap freezes. Not to mention the icy pavement.


I think I know a guy in your area that could salt the icy pavement for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think I know a guy in your area that could salt the icy pavement for you.


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The frozen soap helps to keep the snow from sticking.


Presoap for the prewash?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> We had one easy 2" this year. The rest were either iffy on weather there was enough to push, or 5-8" daytime events


I will say timing has been pretty good so far... No weekday daytime pushes yet... This one is about perfect, especially now that I'm missing Gabe...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I will say timing has been pretty good so far... No weekday daytime pushes yet... This one is about perfect, especially now that I'm missing Gabe...


Tuesday sucked. Daytime push. Didn't hit trigger until 6-7ish.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tuesday sucked. Daytime push. Didn't hit trigger until 6-7ish.


We hit trigger early, but with the wind coming off the lake, some drifted shut before some places opened and other people got out of bed. We had a few near the lake that the clients didn't realized were done in the morning. Kinda like...


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Typical for this January, 34*
> Should be some nice heavy, wet snow tonight.


Same here this morning, kinda felt like Spring other than the foot of snow on the ground. I guess I'll leave the snowmobile parked today with this warm-up.


----------



## BUFF

Forecasting sun and low 50's for today and tomorrow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tuesday sucked. Daytime push. Didn't hit trigger until 6-7ish.


Didn't start here till 530 or 6 ish. We waited till all the cars got to the parking lots to start plowing. That's the best time.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didn't start here till 530 or 6 ish. We waited till all the cars got to the parking lots to start plowing. That's the best time.


Less area to plow... Nice.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Less area to plow... Nice.
> 
> View attachment 212724


Darn it, was just going to do that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Darn it, was just going to do that.


What? Let the cars park so you don't have to plow as much?

I did see maybe 8" for you possible?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> What? Let the cars park so you don't have to plow as much?
> 
> I did see maybe 8" for you possible?


My first return comment was going to get me banned. Anyway it keeps changing, the totals are going up, so that means here probably it will be a dud. Just finished a tool truck jiffy lube, getting lunch, then go over my stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The waffling has begun...or continued.

Down to 1" overnight and possibly a half inch tomorrow. 

I'm stunned that it has changed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So if it's 100% does/should the word chance still need to apply...?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> The waffling has begun...or continued.
> 
> Down to 1" overnight and possibly a half inch tomorrow.
> 
> I'm stunned that it has changed.


We might get a foot or more, I like those 3AM phone calls, Hey you up?


----------



## BossPlow2010

We have a map!!!!


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The waffling has begun...or continued.
> 
> Down to 1" overnight and possibly a half inch tomorrow.
> 
> I'm stunned that it has changed.


Have the Gretch write a XO for snow! 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> We might get a foot or more, I like those 3AM phone calls, Hey you up?


If you don't answer da fone....they can't axe you dat! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tuesday sucked. Daytime push. Didn't hit trigger until 6-7ish.


I was just happy I wasn't predrinking for my birthday...worked the whole day and the next morning till 8am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> We might get a foot or more, I like those 3AM phone calls, Hey you up?


I've never done that...yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> We have a map!!!!
> View attachment 212750


And?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


You're not on it, sorry buddy...


----------



## Turf Z

Can’t ever escape a Sunday snow


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> So if it's 100% does/should the word chance still need to apply...?
> 
> View attachment 212747


There's still a chance?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Western1 said:


> There's still a chance?


----------



## jomama45

Its snowing in Cheesewheelheadville...........


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Its snowing in Cheesewheelheadville...........


That's nice....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good solid 2-3" down so far and snowing cats and dogs...


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> That's nice....


Actually, I'd say it's borderline incredible. Should be able to snowmobile right out my back door for at least the next week or two......


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good solid 2-3" down so far and snowing cats and dogs...


Notice any of the dogs dressed up ridiculously for Valentine's day?


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Notice any of the dogs dressed up ridiculously for Valentine's day?


You know there is a strong wind out of the East...


----------



## Turf Z

A strong dusting here so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good solid 2-3" down so far and snowing cats and dogs...


Ugh...that's what I was afraid of. I'd need Covid math to call it a half inch. And it's been snowing for close to 4 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

But it is snowing harder. 

Just saw a loader heading our...mus be zero tolerance account.


----------



## Turf Z

Some pretty impressive drifting in some spots, though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow!!! Plowing with the storm is not working...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow!!! Plowing with the storm is not working...


You must not be doing it right.

Thankfully it's a Sunday cuz the timing sucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must not be doing it right.


Wouldn't be the first time I've heard that...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I've heard that...


If your bored, my area is up to a 15-19" forcast. It ain't snowed that much in so long I might have to call you guys for advice.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Forecast originally was 11"
Downgraded to 1-3
Got about 1/4"...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> If your bored, my area is up to a 15-19" forcast. It ain't snowed that much in so long I might have to call you guys for advice.


I'll be honest if you got anything over a few acres and no machine, you're screwed... Had some drifts that were up to the toolcat bed probably 3'. Piles up to light poles today...










Huh... Kohl's next door hasn't even been started... He runs two loaders a couple miles down the road at a Wally World then hits Kohl's...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

50 foot light poles?


----------



## EWSplow

I can't tell if its still snowing, or just blowing off roofs. 
Deep drifts and because of the moisture content, the drifts build up more. 
I think we've got 6: where it isn't drifting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50 foot light poles?


Forty seven and a half...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow!!! Plowing with the storm is not working...


Try salting with the storm or you may need another loader.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Forty seven and a half...


Is that Christmas decoration still on there for pile height gauge.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll be honest if you got anything over a few acres and no machine, you're screwed... Had some drifts that were up to the toolcat bed probably 3'. Piles up to light poles today...
> 
> View attachment 212782
> 
> 
> Huh... Kohl's next door hasn't even been started... He runs two loaders a couple miles down the road at a Wally World then hits Kohl's...


Well, the last storm I helped a guy, I did a parking lot with my pickup, the lot is about 800 x 200 I think. He ain't reached out to me yet. I think he's gonna have a problem with this one. He don't have much for equipment.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must not be doing it right.
> 
> Thankfully it's a Sunday cuz the timing sucks.


I guess the couple lots I do, I am going to pre salt them heavy before this starts, can't hurt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> If your bored, my area is up to a 15-19" forcast. It ain't snowed that much in so long I might have to call you guys for advice.


I can come help you it looks like I'm the only one not doing anything.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> I guess the couple lots I do, I am going to pre salt them heavy before this starts, can't hurt.


I would, it really helps your piles melt down faster...


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can come help you it looks like I'm the only one not doing anything.


Any dusting up thr?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Any dusting up thr?


At 6 am I had to squint to see snow it's a bit more visible now.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> At 6 am I had to squint to see snow it's a bit more visible now.


14 minutes ago? 
Accidentally rub some fireball in your eues?

To stay on topic, it is still snowing. I haven't had time to check the radar. Doesn't really matter how much longer it will snow, it'll be two rounds anyway.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think the intense part is over...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can come help you it looks like I'm the only one not doing anything.





LapeerLandscape said:


> As to be expected.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 14 minutes ago?
> Accidentally rub some fireball in your eues?
> 
> To stay on topic, it is still snowing. I haven't had time to check the radar. Doesn't really matter how much longer it will snow, it'll be two rounds anyway.


I'm thinking it's probably going to be 3 rounds as long as it's supposed to last....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good solid 2-3" down so far and snowing cats and dogs...


Cats and Dog.....
Must be a regional thing...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll be honest if you got anything over a few acres and no machine, you're screwed... Had some drifts that were up to the toolcat bed probably 3'. Piles up to light poles today...
> 
> View attachment 212782
> 
> 
> Huh... Kohl's next door hasn't even been started... He runs two loaders a couple miles down the road at a Wally World then hits Kohl's...


Direct lift plows sure can stack it high....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I shouldn't say not doing anything, my coffee cup keeps getting empty.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow!!! Plowing with the storm is not working...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 212786


Wait, I didn't say it can stop now...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Cats and Dog.....
> Must be a regional thing...


Yes.


----------



## CCSnow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll be honest if you got anything over a few acres and no machine, you're screwed... Had some drifts that were up to the toolcat bed probably 3'. Piles up to light poles today...
> 
> View attachment 212782
> 
> 
> Huh... Kohl's next door hasn't even been started... He runs two loaders a couple miles down the road at a Wally World then hits Kohl's...


At least you can take down the decorations without the bucket truck now.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I'm thinking it's probably going to be 3 rounds as long as it's supposed to last....


I'm too broke to pay attention. What's the latest as far as it ending? 
I haven't finished round one yet. 1 more commercial lot and 2 residential driveways.


----------



## jomama45

Saying snow could last until dark for the lakeside counties. 

You know if you put the phone down it'll go faster, yes?


----------



## Turf Z

Impressive snows there wow


----------



## jomama45

Starting to pile up now, IT CAN KEEP SNOWING!


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Cats and Dog.....
> Must be a regional thing...


He must have ploughed thru a poodle


----------



## Kvston

Weather channel says you guys are getting “pummeled” by the storm. Any bruises yet? How are your noses ha ha ha


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Saying snow could last until dark for the lakeside counties.
> 
> You know if you put the phone down it'll go faster, yes?


It would also go faster if you'd come and help. Bring a bucket for your skid steer and a dump truck. Running out of room.

Still snowing lightly. More than likely, some will need cleaning up tomorrow morning.


----------



## jomama45

Kvston said:


> Weather channel says you guys are getting "pummeled" by the storm. Any bruises yet? How are your noses ha ha ha


If you're talking to me, yeah, we're getting our rear ends handed to us here......lol......


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It would also go faster if you'd come and help. Bring a bucket for your skid steer and a dump truck. Running out of room.
> 
> Still snowing lightly. More than likely, some will need cleaning up tomorrow morning.


If you're in a pinch, let me know. I hate hauling a machine that far, but I could bring a 5 yard dump if you need it (tomorrow). Could probably rent a machine and have it dropped off.


----------



## BUFF

53* full solar and no breeze...... think is got a little sunburned while working ootside.
Butt winter returns towards the end of the week/into the weekend, so they say.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's a snowen here, me n the mutt are on the couch, wife went to get a pizza, but darn it is peaceful at the moment.


----------



## Western1

Calm before the storm?


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Calm before the storm?


Its snowing at the moment. I only have a few accounts now as far as plowing goes, but I hear I am on call for the town to do some roads. And for a few other people, will see how it goes. Going to hit the road around 3 AM and see whats going on. If it is as bad as what I think, the roads will be empty.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Its snowing at the moment. I only have a few accounts now as far as plowing goes, but I hear I am on call for the town to do some roads. And for a few other people, will see how it goes. Going to hit the road around 3 AM and see whats going on. If it is as bad as what I think, the roads will be empty.


Did I see 18-24" in Newark...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did I see 18-24" in Newark...


Close, 16-22", don't know how the drug dealers and hookers are gonna make a liven. Newark is a real crap hole.


----------



## NYH1

View attachment 212752



Randall Ave said:


> Close, 16-22", don't know how the drug dealers and hookers are gonna make a liven. Newark is a real crap hole.


Don't worry, Sleepy Joe's gonna give them a covid stimulus assistance relief package. Then he and Hunter won't have to pay for services or products for a while....a win win for um.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

It can stop now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> It can stop now.


Pretty much been snowing all day, just now starting to get a little fuzz on treated surfaces...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Any totals from you guys that got snow? We got about 1/4".


----------



## BossPlow2010

About 1” on grass, 3/4 on pavement


----------



## LapeerLandscape

NYH1 said:


> View attachment 212752
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Sleepy Joe's gonna give them a covid stimulus assistance relief package. Then he and Hunter won't have to pay for services or products for a while....a win win for um.
> 
> NYH1.


My prediction is Joe won't last too long then Kamala and Hunter will turn Lincolns bedroom into a meth lab and make pornos.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> About 1" on grass, 3/4 on pavement


Thats all?


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any totals from you guys that got snow? We got about 1/4".


I'm gonna say about 7" here, and it stopped mid morning, for the most part. Had it continued as lake effect as they predicted, it would probably have been double that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any totals from you guys that got snow? We got about 1/4".


6" here...

Good grief just seen that NJ thread snow map... 33"... LMAO...


----------



## EWSplow

As if the snow wasn't enough, it seems to be drizzling now.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> 6" here...
> 
> Good grief just seen that NJ thread snow map... 33"... LMAO...


The deserve it...... as does the rest of the east coast area.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> The deserve it...... as does the rest of the east coast area.


Thanks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got a half inch of fluff overnight, nice little salt run, burned off quickly...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing here, did my site checks and went back to bed. Got up with the sun...


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Thanks.


With those guys whizzing aboot crappy winters they get they'll get some snow......
And whizz oot it


----------



## DeVries

We've got Erin weather, sideways snow and drifting.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I'm gonna say about 7" here, and it stopped mid morning, for the most part. Had it continued as lake effect as they predicted, it would probably have been double that.


I'm not sure what the end result was here. I'm billing by what was on-site. Had quite a few with two 6" pushes.
A couple apartment lots had 2' between cars.
I'm guessing there are a few whizzed off tenants. When plowing between cars with the jeep, there's still some spillage. A few cars had packed snow up to the door handles. :laugh:
There were little pockets where snow continued until 7pm, maybe later. I got home around 7:30 and it was snowing lightly.
I hit a couple lots this morning, then chased the city plows around cleaning windrows across driveways.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> With those guys whizzing aboot crappy winters they get they'll get some snow......
> And whizz oot it


Who?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Who?


Exactly... those guys..


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

An den....


----------



## Western1

Your saying there’s a chance?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 212829


----------



## Hydromaster

That Went South


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Going west


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well,some of you guys/gals are lucky. Here in MT., our snow pack, moisture content and total snow fall is way low, especially below 7k ft. And we need the pack for our moisture,in the summer. I do not move snow for pay anymore, but I feel sorry for the people here that do. Up here in the mountains, this is the least snow I have seen, since I moved up here in 88. But we have been cold, perhaps even colder than normal. I have plowed my driveway and the road, gravel, 2 times. Normally, would have been 8-12 times, as we tend to be lazy, and not plow every 5" or under snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Going moronic.


----------



## Hydromaster

I’m having one of the best years in a long time, in Montana. @ 5000ft
This lack of snow has been a god send.
All my work is Pre-paid sessional.
But then we are just going into the wet season. 
Temps have been avg to above.
The end of February- March being our snowiest months.

But I agree the long range forecast says it could be a dry spring.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,some of you guys/gals are lucky. Here in MT., our snow pack, moisture content and total snow fall is way low, especially below 7k ft. And we need the pack for our moisture,in the summer. I do not move snow for pay anymore, but I feel sorry for the people here that do. Up here in the mountains, this is the least snow I have seen, since I moved up here in 88. But we have been cold, perhaps even colder than normal. I have plowed my driveway and the road, gravel, 2 times. Normally, would have been 8-12 times, as we tend to be lazy, and not plow every 5" or under snow.





Hydromaster said:


> I'm having one of the best years in a long time, in Montana. @ 5000ft
> This lack of snow has been a god send.
> All my work is Pre-paid sessional.
> But then we are just going into the wet season.
> Temps have been avg to above.
> The end of February- March being our snowiest months.
> 
> But I agree the long range forecast says it could be a dry spring.


Mt seems to be doing not to bad for snowpack








Un Like Co








and Wyo








But late February through April is typically our snowiest months and when calving season gets underway the snow fly's


----------



## Hydromaster

They must've found a deep drift a test in.

Here here's a pic of the natural snow pack at about 7500 feet 8000 feet


----------



## Mountain Bob

Normally this time of year we would be higher.Have to remember, being higher altitude,longer days,we lose lots due to evaporation . The higher altitudes get heavy wet snow(usually) from end of feb. to end of april, that is what we are hoping for.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> They must've found a deep drift a test in.
> 
> Here here's a pic of the natural snow pack at about 7500 feet 8000 feet
> View attachment 212845
> View attachment 212846


Depends a lot on SnoTel measuring station sites.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes usually we do have a lot more snow than we do this year. we have lost a lot of the snow we did get to sublimation this year due to the warmer temps


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Normally this time of year we would be higher.Have to remember, being higher altitude,longer days,we lose lots due to evaporation . The higher altitudes get heavy wet snow(usually) from end of feb. to end of april, that is what we are hoping for.


Not saying it isn't dry.....We're typically in the 85-90% range this time of year


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Yes usually we do have a lot more snow than we do this year. we have lost a lot of the snow we did get to sublimation this year due to the warmer temps


The COVID?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Depends a lot on SnoTel measuring station sites.


Yeah I've been along on some of those in when they get close to their location sometimes the old pole for the core sample is dropped,,, in well where they knowwhere it could be a little bit deeper.

Not saying that's what happened.
we had a couple of big storms hit the high country and it snowed and we had 90 to 100 mile an hour winds which leads me to believe there's some big drifts up there or some big pillows got laid in with a lot of snow but that would just be in the small areas in the high country.

We definitely are ina drought


----------



## Mountain Bob

Yep.I am at 6500, and have exposed ground/grass under the trees all winter. Have not had to fire up the backhoe all winter.


----------



## Hydromaster

A pic from today @ 5500ft








And it just snowed in a day or two there will be a lot of grass showing

Ski hill is in the upper right


----------



## Randall Ave

It's snowing like a #@#$#. Got 20" at the shop and it is still coming down hard.


----------



## STARSHIP

Randall Ave said:


> It's snowing like a #@#$#. Got 20" at the shop and it is still coming down hard.


How much are you sitting at? Central Park in NYC has close to 14" so far, which is quite a bit for the Big Apple.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> It's snowing like a #@#$#. Got 20" at the shop and it is still coming down hard.


Sun's out here and 32°... Might even have heard some birds chirping...


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> It's snowing like a #@#$#. Got 20" at the shop and it is still coming down hard.


Ugh. Good luck. Glad it shifted north but we got hit with .25 of ice this morning after about 6". Could've done without that...second part just ramping up now. Guessers are saying another 6. We shall see.


----------



## Randall Ave

STARSHIP said:


> How much are you sitting at? Central Park in NYC has close to 14" so far, which is quite a bit for the Big Apple.


We're going to end up with 30 inches. I'm in my pickup, 8 1/2 ft plow. I'm doing roads for the township, I can't keep up with it.


----------



## STARSHIP

Randall Ave said:


> We're going to end up with 30 inches. I'm in my pickup, 8 1/2 ft plow. I'm doing roads for the township, I can't keep up with it.


My laptop screen has a strip from top to bottom that's blanked out, so I didn't see the 20" on your post. That is a #@#$# ton of snow. Stay safe!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sun's out here and 32°... Might even have heard some birds chirping...


Almost jorts weather 
Beautiful sunny day here too.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sun's out here and 32°... Might even have heard some birds chirping...


53* with full solar, tomorrow supposed to be 62* and full solar


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Almost jorts weather
> Beautiful sunny day here too.


We haven't reached non jort weather yet... Maybe this weekend though...


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> A pic from today @ 5500ft
> View attachment 212848
> 
> And it just snowed in a day or two there will be a lot of grass showing
> 
> Ski hill is in the upper right











Today

Might get a skiff of snow tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

63* full solar and heading to the local tavern patio of a few pints in aboot an hour to work on my tan.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 63* full solar and heading to the local tavern patio of a few pints in aboot an hour to work on my tan.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 212913


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 212913


yes in theory


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 212916


no


----------



## NYH1

We got 6 to 8 inches over night, depending on the area. Maybe another 2 to 4 inches tonight and maybe another 2 to 4 inches tomorrow during the day.

They were spot on with last nights forecast....I don't expect much more then that out of them. 

NYH1.


----------



## Landgreen

NYH1 said:


> We got 6 to 8 inches over night, depending on the area. Maybe another 2 to 4 inches tonight and maybe another 2 to 4 inches tomorrow during the day.
> 
> They were spot on with last nights forecast....I don't expect much more then that out of them.
> 
> NYH1.


Are you still below your season average snow total?

We should be at over 70". Only 19" so far. It's really bizarre. We are on track to set a record for lowest season snow total.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

19"???

Hope I'm wrong, but I just don't see 2 low snow years in a row.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Are you still below your season average snow total?
> 
> We should be at over 70". Only 19" so far. It's really bizarre. We are on track to set a record for lowest season snow total.


Local news here said its been 11 years since we had this much snow on the ground. I think our present snow depth is close to 19".

Edit: most in ten years. It was 2011 the last time we had more. 3 days of snow ending on groundhog day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> 19"???
> 
> Hope I'm wrong, but I just don't see 2 low snow years in a row.


Trump's fault.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some places the ski hills are having to improvise..


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> Are you still below your season average snow total?
> 
> We should be at over 70". Only 19" so far. It's really bizarre. We are on track to set a record for lowest season snow total.


It's been a weird year for sure. I'm above average for salt runs so far, but I've only plowed half my route 1 time.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 19"???
> 
> Hope I'm wrong, but I just don't see 2 low snow years in a row.


Even West Branch is beating us lol


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to be some real crap coming Thursday night. Should be a cluster trying to push the stuff before it turns to ice on Friday. 
I believe all salt will be ethical. 
I'll make sure some of it crosses the pond so they have something to push in GR.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Local news here said its been 11 years since we had this much snow on the ground. I think our present snow depth is close to 19".
> 
> Edit: most in ten years. It was 2011 the last time we had more. 3 days of snow ending on groundhog day.


Actually, I think it was 2011, I remember the blizzard on Groundhogs Day. It was a Sunday morning when it really started to whip up. Our county actually put a ban on all travel. The sheriff's department called one of the local snowmobile clubs, who in turn called us, knowing we had sleds, and asked if we could deliver a can of gas to a lady stranded up the road. Pretty sure they called on a bunch of snowmobilers to rescue people stranded on 41 in Washington County as well. That was the scariest storm I remember in my adult life. I'll look for pictures when I'm on the computer later......


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Were you a yooper before moving to kanada?
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a video?





jomama45 said:


> Actually, I think it was 2011, I remember the blizzard on Groundhogs Day. It was a Sunday morning when it really started to whip up. Our county actually put a ban on all travel. The sheriff's department called one of the local snowmobile clubs, who in turn called us, knowing we had sleds, and asked if we could deliver a can of gas to a lady stranded up the road. Pretty sure they called on a bunch of snowmobilers to rescue people stranded on 41 in Washington County as well. That was the scariest storm I remember in my adult life. I'll look for pictures when I'm on the computer later......


I got up multiple times and couldn't see the neighbors house 30' away. I finally tried to start plowing when I heard city plow trucks. Got on my street, which was plowed, drove a few blocks and found another plowed street. And that was it. Nothing plowed but fire routes. 
Went to the gas station, discovered a car stuck in the driveway. They were heading toward kenosha and got off the freeway and got stuck.They spent the night in the car in that driveway. I plowed around their car and a trail into the gas station. 
Got to my 1st lot to find a drift close to 6' high off the building in the driveway. Hoped like hell there wasn't a car under it and eventually busted through in vee. 
Had people at an apartment building whizzing for several days that i didn't plow. Their lot was off an alley, which was off a side street. That side street was pretty much completely drifted for a block a good 6' high. After 3 days the city subbed a loader to clear that street. The front of their building was on a plowed street. No excuses for them to be :stranded". There's a bus stop a block away.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> 63* full solar and heading to the local tavern patio of a few pints in aboot an hour to work on my tan.....


Got 2 hrs of Beer drinking and a couple sips while in full solar before the sun ducked behind the mtns. ''Twas a good afternoon


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I got up multiple times and couldn't see the neighbors house 30' away. I finally tried to start plowing when I heard city plow trucks. Got on my street, which was plowed, drove a few blocks and found another plowed street. And that was it. Nothing plowed but fire routes.
> Went to the gas station, discovered a car stuck in the driveway. They were heading toward kenosha and got off the freeway and got stuck.They spent the night in the car in that driveway. I plowed around their car and a trail into the gas station.
> Got to my 1st lot to find a drift close to 6' high off the building in the driveway. Hoped like hell there wasn't a car under it and eventually busted through in vee.
> Had people at an apartment building whizzing for several days that i didn't plow. Their lot was off an alley, which was off a side street. That side street was pretty much completely drifted for a block a good 6' high. After 3 days the city subbed a loader to clear that street. The front of their building was on a plowed street. No excuses for them to be :stranded". There's a bus stop a block away.


Found a few pictures from that storm, but they don't really do justice....


----------



## NYH1

Landgreen said:


> Are you still below your season average snow total?
> 
> We should be at over 70". Only 19" so far. It's really bizarre. We are on track to set a record for lowest season snow total.


Oh yeah, we're only at 43 or 46 inches so far. We average about 125 inches a season. January is our snowiest month, this year we got 18 inches I think.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposed to be some real crap coming Thursday night. Should be a cluster trying to push the stuff before it turns to ice on Friday.
> I believe all salt will be ethical.
> I'll make sure some of it crosses the pond so they have something to push in GR.


Supposedly going to start lake effecting Friday.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly going to start lake effecting Friday.


SKW


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly going to start lake effecting Friday.


Ugh.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little higher startup idle this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little higher startup idle this morning...


A bit frosty this morning.



Turf Z said:


> Ugh.


It's about time, this is ridiculous. Lansing had more snow in January than GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> SKW


On the correct side of the lake for once...


----------



## Defcon 5

I’m glad it’s been a light winter in GR...It has really cut down on the “it can stop now” texts and the endless complains about moron drivers


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm glad it's been a light winter in GR...It has really cut down on the "it can stop now" texts and the endless complains about moron drivers


Whizzy aboot weather is just one of the topics covered.... there is no reduction in text.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine today . If its not going to snow it might as well be Sunny .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm glad it's been a light winter in GR...It has really cut down on the "it can stop now" texts and the endless complains about moron drivers


So how's ole Woodhaventickville doing on snow fall anyway...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm glad it's been a light winter in GR...It has really cut down on the "it can stop now" texts and the endless complains about moron drivers


By my count, I've received far more "it can stop now" texts from Woodhavenstuckuptucky than you have from me.

I know, you don't recall that.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's about time, this is ridiculous. Lansing had more snow in January than GR.


I dunno, our piles here are probably twice the size of last year already..

have a day of pushing back/relocating going on now, can't even remember if we did any last year, even by end of season.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> By my count, I've received far more "it can stop now" texts from Woodhavenstuckuptucky than you have from me.
> 
> I know, you don't recall that.


Lies!!!!!....All Lies!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> So how's ole Woodhaventickville doing on snow fall anyway...?


Fine


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> I dunno, our piles here are probably twice the size of last year already..
> 
> have a day of pushing back/relocating going on now, can't even remember if we did any last year, even by end of season.


That's cuz last year it melted 2 days after it fell. How much have you had this year?


----------



## NYH1

NYH1 said:


> We got 6 to 8 inches over night, depending on the area. Maybe another 2 to 4 inches tonight and maybe another 2 to 4 inches tomorrow during the day.
> 
> They were spot on with last nights forecast....I don't expect much more then that out of them.
> 
> NYH1.


As I figured, they'd never get two forecasts in a row right. Instead of 2 to 4 inches, we got 6 to 8 inches. :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

We got a quick blast, about 1_2" in 30 minutes. It lightened up now, bu still coming down. Should be an inch of accumulation before long. 

I'll make sure a little crosss the pond.


----------



## Turf Z

Visibility dropped here to about a half mile instantly.
Pretty windy... just blowing out of the roads/lots so far


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly... So much for all the rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dang...Winter Storm Warning started at 4 PM and it started snow globing at 4 PM.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that escalated quickly... So much for all the rain...


Yes and yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes and yes


Ha... Now it's raining, Good thing we scrambled out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ha... Now it's raining, Good thing we scrambled out...


Snowing heavily and 35°...should make for fun while plowing later.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing heavily and 35°...should make for fun while plowing later.


Yep that's what it did here 35 and snowed like no tomorrow, now it's 32 and raining...


----------



## Hydromaster

U should wait until it freezes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> U should wait until it freezes.


I thought snow was frozen water...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yet, its 35°f


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## Hydromaster

And 
We might have a drought buster.


----------



## NYH1

About 38° and sunning hard today.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 213071


John?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oops...NWS is as slow updating temps as Sniffy finding his way off a stage...temps dropped to 30° with "heavy snow and freezing frog".


----------



## Turf Z

Mint


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The temps here are suppose to drop a bit and then go back up to 36 at 1am. At those temps we could almost salt a couple inches away.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> The temps here are suppose to drop a bit and then go back up to 36 at 1am. At those temps we could almost salt a couple inches away.


Watch, some people will chance doing that. If it doesnt melt before temps drop they will be in trouble.

I see them downgrading that number as the night goes on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A week ago one of my guys was telling me the forecast was 40° tomorrow...now it's 17°.

Idiots are usually wrong 12 hours out, no idea why anyone pays attention to a week out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah two days of vortex became a full week now...


----------



## Freshwater

Let's hope they get the cold forcast wrong too.


----------



## Hydromaster

The forecast keeps changing 
Guess what’s next.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Let's hope they get the cold forcast wrong too.


Yeah, let's hope it's colder than they're guessing.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, let's hope it's colder than they're guessing.


It can stop now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah two days of vortex became a full week now...


Our local guy that isn't driven by ratings is saying most of the month.










But these have changed too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> It can stop now!


Colder the better!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A week ago one of my guys was telling me the forecast was 40° tomorrow...now it's 17°.
> 
> Idiots are usually wrong 12 hours out, no idea why anyone pays attention to a week out.


Well that's not too far off. We will have 36 (close to 40) at 1am which is actually Friday. You have to watch that high temp for the day when it happens before breakfast and you were thinking it's going to be a great day.


----------



## BossPlow2010

holy smokes!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

What is that showing?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> holy smokes!!!!
> View attachment 213079


Whats the black in n the middle


----------



## BossPlow2010

Blue is snow black is showing dry air/ dry slot 
Yellow shoes how
Much moisture is in that dark blue band.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Blue is snow black is showing dry air/ dry slot
> Yellow shoes how
> Much moisture is in that dark blue band.
> View attachment 213080


Thats what I thought. Half hour ago it was snowing decent and now nothing. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something nasty yet to come.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats what I thought. Half hour ago it was snowing decent and now nothing. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something nasty yet to come.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> holy smokes!!!!
> View attachment 213079


Looks like snow, not smoke.


----------



## BossPlow2010

@LapeerLandscape as you can see the app also shows snowflakes, here's what one of those looks like near grand Crapids....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dang...Winter Storm Warning started at 4 PM and it started snow globing at 4 PM.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally


----------



## Turf Z

3” of heavy here
Definitely slowed down on the accumulating


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> @LapeerLandscape as you can see the app also shows snowflakes, here's what one of those looks like near grand Crapids....
> 
> View attachment 213082


That snowflake is pretty close to being in its accurate position.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Rubber edge pusher would have been great an hour ago...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Rubber edge pusher would have been great an hour ago...


Are you trying to squeege slush?


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Are you trying to squeege slush?


Not anymore...

Now I'm just trying to stay out of the wind... Wow!


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not anymore...
> 
> Now I'm just trying to stay out of the wind... Wow!


Yeah thats no ****...everything is freeze drying here


----------



## jomama45

Wind like crazy here as well. I was actually a little concerned leaving the town I was in and driving home through the boonies.......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not anymore...
> 
> Now I'm just trying to stay out of the wind... Wow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Yeah thats no ****...everything is freeze drying here


It is???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing again...

And winding nicely...snow is too heavy to blow much...for now.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is???


Other than puddles...yes it is


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow globing again...


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

Why do these look like LE bands is there some lake in Illinoiz that I don't know about...


----------



## Turf Z

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why do these look like LE bands is there some lake in Illinoiz that I don't know about...
> 
> View attachment 213090


Lol!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why do these look like LE bands is there some lake in Illinoiz that I don't know about...
> 
> View attachment 213090


Because they are close to the lake?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I had forgotten what it was like to plow with lots of wind and snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I had forgotten what it was like to plow with lots of wind and snow.


So did a couple sips of Fireball jog your memory?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Salt's struggling...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ahhhh
I got salt in my Eyes....


Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt's struggling...


l


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt's struggling...


Shouldn't have fed it.

This is fun.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shouldn't have fed it.
> 
> This is fun.


I like a good winter blast


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I had forgotten what it was like to plow with lots of wind and snow.


Feels good to be back to work. Got about 6 in of snow with drifting. Headed out to plow roadways again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hasn't stopped yet...doesn't have to either. 

For some strange reason the wind really blows at the airport.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Feels good to be back to work. Got about 6 in of snow with drifting. Headed out to plow roadways again.


Feels good to have cold weather and actual snow to plow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Target next door might as well just lock up their shopping carts... They didn't even touch the lot and with these temps I don't see this looking good for awhile...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Target next door might as well just lock up their shopping carts... They didn't even touch the lot and with these temps I don't see this looking good for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 213101
> 
> View attachment 213102


Fixed the mirror?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Fixed the mirror?


Yes tired of everyone making fun of me...

Honestly no, sure looks like it there though...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Target next door might as well just lock up their shopping carts... They didn't even touch the lot and with these temps I don't see this looking good for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 213101
> 
> View attachment 213102


Oh that's not good at all.


----------



## Turf Z

That was some heavy stuff until about 4am!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That was some heavy stuff until about 4am!!


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes tired of everyone making fun of me...
> 
> Honestly no, sure looks like it there though...


You get tired of that but not going to HD for polish sausage?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You get tired of that but not going to HD for polish sausage?


Yes ripping on my ride cuts to the bone... Especially my dash...

Sun's been out and with wind and 19° it doesn't feel to bad...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

16° and snowing pretty good.


----------



## NYH1

43° and sunning.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes ripping on my ride cuts to the bone... Especially my dash...
> 
> Sun's been out and with wind and 19° it doesn't feel to bad...


No sun here. We go from white out to flurries to white out. This guys lot looks awesome even with all the snow and blow.


----------



## scottr

-31F this morning, plowed a few places last night at -17. Snow should not fall when it's this cold, must be climate change :clapping:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

scottr said:


> -31F this morning, plowed a few places last night at -17. Snow should not fall when it's this cold, must be climate change :clapping:


Nice!


----------



## Landgreen

Another few inches fell today. Planning on plowing everything again tomorrow morning.

Took a quick video of one of our tractors clearing local park path.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Took a nap and have 2-3" in my driveway. 

I love lake effect!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Another few inches fell today. Planning on plowing everything again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Took a quick video of one of our tractors clearing local park path.


Get off the snowmobile trail.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guessers were wrong again...more like 6" instead of 1-3".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look...5 AM and the lake effect kicks in again.


----------



## DeVries

At least its not heavy wet system snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Feels good to have cold weather and actual snow to plow.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look...5 AM and the lake effect kicks in again.


I think you're a little bi -polar-vortex...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I think you're a little bi -polar-vortex...


Meh, it's Saturday, wasn't complaining as much as stating a fact.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, it's Saturday, wasn't complaining as much as stating a fact.


I know, i was just out doing some cleanups and another salt run, everything was calm and clear and then it started blowing again with a little flurrie. Figured i would have some breakfast and run out and check some driveways for drifts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting some fairly good drifts here. Tractor operator said in one spot they were taller than his blade.


----------



## cjames808




----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting some fairly good drifts here. Tractor operator said in one spot they were taller than his blade.


I was hoping to sleep in and let the guys cover my route. Got the phone call about 4:30am. Lots of areas drifted bad.


----------



## Hydromaster

Good Morning Skiers & Riders! This is your 6A POWDER alert for Red Lodge MTN. We have received 9" overnight & 12" in the past 24hrs.
Reply stop to stop
With + 35 mph winds


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Good Morning Skiers & Riders! This is your 6A POWDER alert for Red Lodge MTN. We have received 9" overnight & 12" in the past 24hrs.
> Reply stop to stop
> With + 35 mph winds


Stop


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More snow in 24 hours than 2 1/2 months. And that's only a whopping 7.9 inches.


----------



## Hydromaster

Stop


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Go


----------



## BUFF

Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Haha


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> Stop





Mark Oomkes said:


> Go





BUFF said:


> Yes


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


>


Those ootfits sure were Groovy.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dusting on my truck. Snow is so fine it'll take forever to hit an inch.

Maybe lake effect will kick in again.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dusting on my truck. Snow is so fine it'll take forever to hit an inch.
> 
> Maybe lake effect will kick in again.


That's nice


----------



## Western1

If 


Mark Oomkes said:


> Dusting on my truck. Snow is so fine it'll take forever to hit an inch.
> 
> Maybe lake effect will kick in again.


your lucky


----------



## Turf Z

Got about 3” so far
Snowing heavily


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not snowing anymore, but 3" looks aboot right. 

Should be easy after the last couple nights.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/2" hopefully an above average ethical salting will take care of it... Still flaking though...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> 1/2" hopefully an above average ethical salting will take care of it... Still flaking though...


Same, bit chillly though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same, bit chillly though.


Yeah under a wind-chill advisory but doesn't seem that bad...

And the morning gets better...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ha! The beautiful sights and sounds of an early morning plow jockey...

Sun's out guns out... Just no sun...


----------



## jomama45

I bet that thing is a "blast" in the snow......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing....rather hard.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> I bet that thing is a "blast" in the snow......


Meh... He's probably running all seasons on her...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh... He's probably running all seasons on her...


Doubtful


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing....rather hard.


Starting here soon. Not many places to put snow. Might get my own backhoe, I can do more damage that way.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah under a wind-chill advisory but doesn't seem that bad...
> 
> And the morning gets better...
> 
> View attachment 213222


Filter came off?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Filter came off?


Yes. Just not sure yet if it had help or...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Filter came off?


Had a filter come loose on our NH last Sunday. Had another in stock fortunately.

Just got a call his DEF is at 4%, only 1 drive left. Didn't quite dare leave it in the job box on site in case it would freeze.

Really want to know who the idiot is that came up with an additive for diesel emissions that freezes.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a filter come loose on our NH last Sunday. Had another in stock fortunately.
> 
> Just got a call his DEF is at 4%, only 1 drive left. Didn't quite dare leave it in the job box on site in case it would freeze.
> 
> Really want to know who the idiot is that came up with an additive for diesel emissions that freezes.


Better question... Who was the idiot that thought DEF was a good idea in the 1st place???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a filter come loose on our NH last Sunday. Had another in stock fortunately.
> 
> Just got a call his DEF is at 4%, only 1 drive left. Didn't quite dare leave it in the job box on site in case it would freeze.
> 
> Really want to know who the idiot is that came up with an additive for diesel emissions that freezes.


Some engineer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh... He's probably running all seasons on her...


He is? You mean the guy he stole it from.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes. Just not sure yet if it had help or...


You think it has something to do with the cold temps and thicker oil.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing....rather hard.


Keep it over there, we just finished plowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You think it has something to do with the cold temps and thicker oil.


I hope so... Then I can get off my mind someone messing with our crap... He hasn't been back yet with the filter to take a better look... But he did send this pic and to me it looks like it might of blown apart... Good question for @Aerospace Eng ...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Nice morning, nice drive.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I hope so... Then I can get off my mind someone messing with our crap... He hasn't been back yet with the filter to take a better look... But he did send this pic and to me it looks like it might of blown apart... Good question for @Aerospace Eng ...
> 
> View attachment 213226


It could be ice also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm sure it will start snowing again any minute...but it is nice to be salting without it snowing.


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> I bet that thing is a "blast" in the snow......


Had to do a double take, thought the white car behind the Chamero was a cop busting the guy....


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 213232
> View attachment 213232


Double tap eh..... probably should back oof on the Irish in your coffee to 60/40


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Had to do a double take, thought the white cars behind the Chamero was a cop busting the guy....


Fixed it.


----------



## BUFF

O


----------



## EWSplow

Beautiful sunny morning here. 
-26 wind chill. 
I was out with the mutt earlier, she was OK outside, but as soon as I opened the door she ran inside and jumped on the sofa.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Ajlawn1 said:


> I hope so... Then I can get off my mind someone messing with our crap... He hasn't been back yet with the filter to take a better look... But he did send this pic and to me it looks like it might of blown apart... Good question for @Aerospace Eng ...
> 
> View attachment 213226


Sure looks like a simple case of bring too much in a hurry in cold weather.

If you try to force too much fluid through the filter before the hydraulics are warmed up, there isn't enough relief capacity in the filter bypass to keep the pressure down.

Return side filters on open center systems are the most vulnerable to this.

Normally, if my machines gave been outside, and it is 20 degrees or so, I'll wait 10 minutes before moving anything or coming much off idle with the engine. If 0 or so, 15 minutes.

Test by moving the hydraulics slowly... Slowly lifting and then letting the plow/pusher float down is good. At this point, even though your main fluid may be warmed up, everything in the hoses and actuators is cold. Repeat until the float speed coming down is reasonable. That tells you the overall viscosity of the fluid has decreased to where you won't blow anything up and the main circuit and valve block has been warmed up.

I'll treat a closed center system differently....basically waiting 5 minutes, then exercise all functions slowly and repeatedly until thay are moving well before I come off idle. The reason for this is that in a closed center, there is no flow through the valve body when the hydraulics aren't moving, but you don't have to wait as long with respect to worrying about return line pressure because the pump varies the flow to maintain an outlet pressure. Once the fluid through the pump circuit is warm, waiting doesn't do anything to help the rest of the system.


----------



## Hydromaster

Doesn’t have a hyd vac gauge?
A lot of hydrostatic equipment have them.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Aerospace Eng said:


> Sure looks like a simple case of bring too much in a hurry in cold weather.
> 
> If you try to force too much fluid through the filter before the hydraulics are warmed up, there isn't enough relief capacity in the filter bypass to keep the pressure down.
> 
> Return side filters on open center systems are the most vulnerable to this.
> 
> Normally, if my machines gave been outside, and it is 20 degrees or so, I'll wait 10 minutes before moving anything or coming much off idle with the engine. If 0 or so, 15 minutes.
> 
> Test by moving the hydraulics slowly... Slowly lifting and then letting the plow/pusher float down is good. At this point, even though your main fluid may be warmed up, everything in the hoses and actuators is cold. Repeat until the float speed coming down is reasonable. That tells you the overall viscosity of the fluid has decreased to where you won't blow anything up and the main circuit and valve block has been warmed up.
> 
> I'll treat a closed center system differently....basically waiting 5 minutes, then exercise all functions slowly and repeatedly until thay are moving well before I come off idle. The reason for this is that in a closed center, there is no flow through the valve body when the hydraulics aren't moving, but you don't have to wait as long with respect to worrying about return line pressure because the pump varies the flow to maintain an outlet pressure. Once the fluid through the pump circuit is warm, waiting doesn't do anything to help the rest of the system.


I don't believe he even had it running for a split second... Almost as if it just finally fired and he heard it spraying... It was going to run for awhile as told him to start it and go check a property down the road...

My other one does have a magnetic heater on the bottom of the reservoir... Not sure if that helps or not as that one sits closer so we brought it home to stay inside during vortex week just in case something didn't start somewhere...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So found out Napa had the hydraulic filter that froze this morning... Ran there to pick it up and it looks different, run out to the truck and get the original...

Yep different thread, but wait let me look at that pic again, there's a piece left on the base... Sure as heck its almost like it's a two piece setup for relief maybe? I have no clue, but it's back together for now at least... And only $135 for the filter... Be curious what JD wants for it...


----------



## Western1

400


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So found out Napa had the hydraulic filter that froze this morning... Ran there to pick it up and it looks different, run out to the truck and get the original...
> 
> Yep different thread, but wait let me look at that pic again, there's a piece left on the base... Sure as heck its almost like it's a two piece setup for relief maybe? I have no clue, but it's back together for now at least... And only $135 for the filter... Be curious what JD wants for it...
> 
> View attachment 213247
> 
> 
> View attachment 213248


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Western1

Typo


----------



## Hydromaster

-4°f


----------



## BUFF

52* full solar with a 8mph breeze, not bad at all.


----------



## Hydromaster

Stop


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> 52* full solar with a 8mph breeze, not bad at all.


Only 41° cooler here...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> So found out Napa had the hydraulic filter that froze this morning... Ran there to pick it up and it looks different, run out to the truck and get the original...
> 
> Yep different thread, but wait let me look at that pic again, there's a piece left on the base... Sure as heck its almost like it's a two piece setup for relief maybe? I have no clue, but it's back together for now at least... And only $135 for the filter... Be curious what JD wants for it...
> 
> View attachment 213247
> 
> 
> View attachment 213248


The Napa filter is a Wix.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 52* full solar with a 8mph breeze, not bad at all.


56* colder here today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> 56* colder here today.


Nobody likes a bragger...


----------



## NYH1

Lake effect snow warnings are in full effect. Hopefully it's stays up north, at least until the games over....or until 6 or so hours after the game. :clapping:

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 56* colder here today.


Not much for urban heating I guess, we hit a whopping 1 degree here today.....


----------



## Randall Ave

We got another 5" today. Our average is around 29 a year. Gotta be around 47 inches so far this season.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> The Napa filter is a Wix.


Marked up 100% to put a napa name on it.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Marked up 100% to put a napa name on it.


Napa is not cheap on these large filters.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Napa is not cheap on these large filters.


Napa isn't cheap on anything in my experience.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Only 41° cooler here...





EWSplow said:


> 56* colder here today.


Wind picked up, blowing aboot 30mph and saw dust tornados ran me in the shop.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> We got another 5" today. Our average is around 29 a year. Gotta be around 47 inches so far this season.


Send some my way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing...

Apparently we basically doubled or total snowfall in 3 days. Not really saying much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just checked the weather guess...now that it's been snowing for 5+ hours the guess has been changed from 30% chance of flurries to 80% and less than a half inch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just checked the weather guess...now that it's been snowing for 5+ hours the guess has been changed from 30% chance of flurries to 80% and less than a half inch.


Im convinced its the Boss LEDs that make the fine snow look like a blizzard. 
Theres a beautiful white patina on my sites but its salt...


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 12 outside, my pickup ignition switch is jammed, so I brought the diesel home, forgot to plug it in, and those new batteries for to it are still sitting on the shelf, darn my mechanic sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like Suck Bent is still getting snow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Some big ole flakes falling...


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Some big ole flakes falling...
> View attachment 213335


So lunch with Mark and sno might be off tomorrow (if it's not....cook the food)?

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

You're getting flapjacks with Oomkes and Sno?
Bring @Luther and he can flash his AARP card so you get the senior discount...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just saw some dude plowing...we've got a dusting so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just saw some dude plowing...we've got a dusting so far.


Ethical plowing?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Convinced that some people need to get off the weed, it’s turning their brains to mush and has significantly brought down their IQ to no higher than 10.


Not only that, but it’s snowing again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Convinced that some people need to get off the weed, it's turning their brains to mush and has significantly brought down their IQ to no higher than 10.
> 
> Not only that, but it's snowing again...


Could be reduced oxygen flow to the brain from wearing masks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ethical plowing?


Depends...seasonal or per push.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> ..seasonal


Depends... Cap or no cap...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Depends... Cap or no cap...


Stocking or baseball...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...seasonal or per push.


Yes.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Stocking or baseball...?


Who or what...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They were right again...under 2" starting after 1 PM yesterday. 

I think they forgot the under "." before the 2.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I got up at 3 expecting to push an inch or so, we got about 1/2 so salt it is. With the sun coming out it should burn off in no time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...seasonal or per push.


Someone's learning.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Convinced that some people need to get off the weed, it's turning their brains to mush and has significantly brought down their IQ to no higher than 10.
> 
> Not only that, but it's snowing again...


It's not the Lettuce it's the moron....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ummm...why is it snowing?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm...why is it snowing?


Did you text "stop"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm...why is it snowing?


Sun was shinning now there is very light flurries.


----------



## cjames808

Quality union work here boys, a week after the storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 213370


Different angle...for a change.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> Different angle...for a change.


Still a phile pic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Still a phile pic


That's a negative Ghostrider...no bird feeders.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Cross country ski tracks?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that a pin oak off your deck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Cross country ski tracks?


Sure....attached to a 600cc twin Rotax.


----------



## BossPlow2010

A what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that a pin oak off your deck?


Pin oaks are weeds around here.

Swamp white oak.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> A what?


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> A what?


2 Stroke smoke.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> 2 Stroke smoke.


Thought of you today, went for a great ride with some old friends and one of them had a quart bottle of Fireball break open in the trunk of his new sled............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Thought of you today, went for a great ride with some old friends and one of them had a quart bottle of Fireball break open in the trunk of his new sled............


I hope someone had a straw so none would go to waste.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hope someone had a straw so none would go to waste.


No such luck, I think his spare gloves, ball cap and tool pouch soaked it all up!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> No such luck, I think his spare gloves, ball cap and tool pouch soaked it all up!


That will make a mess.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure....attached to a 600cc twin Rotax.


Wardens sled?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wardens sled?


Sure


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure


Well 600's are either kids or women's sleds so I figured it was hers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Well 600's are either kids or women's sleds so I figured it was hers.


If you say so...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


Eye did.....


----------



## jomama45

"Real men" drive 600's and wait for their buddies on 800's at every stop sign, sipping Fireball and smoking a Pall Mall until they catch up...............


----------



## Western1

And they have to stop at every gas station


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> "Real men" drive 600's and wait for their buddies on 800's at every stop sign, sipping Fireball and smoking a Pall Mall until they catch up...............





Western1 said:


> And they have to stop at every gas station


Real men don't ride where there's stop signs and gas stations......


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Real men don't ride where there's stop signs and gas stations......


(Real men ride wherever their wive's tell them they can ride............)


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Real men don't ride where there's stop signs and gas stations......


BYOG


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Real men don't ride where there's stop signs and gas stations......


SKW

It all depends on the type of riding. I don't really have a preference. I enjoy trail riding as long as they're not former railroad beds. Those get boring pretty quick.

I also enjoy deep snow riding/boondocking, hill climbing, etc. It really is a blast.

And each have a type of sled with different enjin requirements. Definitely want at least an 800 in deep snow and hill climbing.

For trail riding a 600 is great. Great power to weight ratio, especially on trails with lots of curves.

Way back in the day when I was young, dumb and poor, I bought an Indy Trail 340. Went riding with some guys and one had a 600 triple. I could keep up with him on every part of the trail except the straightaways. Gave that one to the warden.


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> BYOG


Haul a 2.5 gal can and stash in trees a few miles from trail head. Had to use it several times to get back to the trailer.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW
> 
> It all depends on the type of riding. I don't really have a preference. I enjoy trail riding as long as they're not former railroad beds. Those get boring pretty quick.
> 
> I also enjoy deep snow riding/boondocking, hill climbing, etc. It really is a blast.
> 
> And each have a type of sled with different enjin requirements. Definitely want at least an 800 in deep snow and hill climbing.
> 
> For trail riding a 600 is great. Great power to weight ratio, especially on trails with lots of curves.
> 
> Way back in the day when I was young, dumb and poor, I bought an Indy Trail 340. Went riding with some guys and one had a 600 triple. I could keep up with him on every part of the trail except the straightaways. Gave that one to the warden.


Yes I know...... Take away elevation, terrain and deep snow 600's rip along pretty good in your country.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW
> 
> It all depends on the type of riding. I don't really have a preference. I enjoy trail riding as long as they're not former railroad beds. Those get boring pretty quick.
> 
> I also enjoy deep snow riding/boondocking, hill climbing, etc. It really is a blast.
> 
> And each have a type of sled with different enjin requirements. Definitely want at least an 800 in deep snow and hill climbing.
> 
> For trail riding a 600 is great. Great power to weight ratio, especially on trails with lots of curves.
> 
> Way back in the day when I was young, dumb and poor, I bought an Indy Trail 340. Went riding with some guys and one had a 600 triple. I could keep up with him on every part of the trail except the straightaways. Gave that one to the warden.


I rode a 600 for years Polaris and ski doo. Many trips to Canada backpacking from town to town and the same across the UP. Back then the 800s would barely make to the gas station. Today a 600 and an 800 are pretty close in fuel economy, HP and even price.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I rode a 600 for years Polaris and ski doo. Many trips to Canada backpacking from town to town and the same across the UP. Back then the 800s would barely make to the gas station. Today a 600 and an 800 are pretty close in fuel economy, HP and even price.


We have days when you don't get more than a few miles from the trailer and you're oot looking for fuel in a couple hours, motor size doesn't matter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> We have days when you don't get more than a few miles from the trailer and you're oot looking for fuel in a couple hours, motor size doesn't matter.


Been out west a few times, it's totally different from riding here. The first time it was like learning to ride all over again.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Been out west a few times, it's totally different from riding here. The first time it was like learning to ride all over again.


In deep snow it's all aboot body English and where you put your weight on the running boards. Once you figure that oot and stop wrestling the sled it's easy peasy.....
Seats are mainly used to rest a knee on unless you're on a trail which isn't often.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> In deep snow it's all aboot body English and where you put your weight on the running boards. Once you figure that oot and stop wrestling the sled it's easy peasy.....
> Seats are mainly used to rest a knee on unless you're on a trail which isn't often.


This is how I drive tractors as well..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> In deep snow it's all aboot body English and where you put your weight on the running boards. Once you figure that oot and stop wrestling the sled it's easy peasy.....
> Seats are mainly used to rest a knee on unless you're on a trail which isn't often.


I've always said you might as well weld the bars straight because they are no help in turning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> This is how I drive tractors as well..


As well as talking to it and making facial expressions.. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I've always said you might as well weld the bars straight because they are no help in turning.


Counter steer and ride the rail of the inside running board.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@LapeerLandscape your rainbow mix is getting low... Haven't seen back blocks in awhile...

Do I dare say it since everyone's getting snow... Or are we still to early...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> @LapeerLandscape your rainbow mix is getting low... Haven't seen back blocks in awhile...
> 
> Do I dare say it since everyone's getting snow... Or are we still to early...
> 
> View attachment 213402


Its really early to call it. We have already re-ordered once and now have another 50 ton load coming hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its really early to call it. We have already re-ordered once and now have another 50 ton load coming hopefully tomorrow.


Wow!!!!

Loving the new salt bin, eliminated one of my stresses...not having enough salt on hand or over weekends. Truck drivers love it as well since they don't have to worry about lifting the roof anymore.

The last 2 times we've replenished, I get a load from each vendor, so around 215-220 tons. And at least that much still inside.

Plus at minimum the spreaders fit under the tarp, so we're not dumping salt on snow and getting frozen salt stuck in the spreaders.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plus at minimum the spreaders fit under the tarp, so we're not dumping salt on snow and getting frozen salt stuck in the spreaders.


Your bin is heated?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Your bin is heated?


Yes...solar heat.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its really early to call it. We have already re-ordered once and now have another 50 ton load coming hopefully tomorrow.


Yeah there's some grumbling going on around Chiraq already if this keeps up...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah there's some grumbling going on around Chiraq already if this keeps up...


We had problems getting 2 loads yesterday...finally got both


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah there's some grumbling going on around Chiraq already if this keeps up...





m_ice said:


> We had problems getting 2 loads yesterday...finally got both


Take it to the rants thread fellas.

Lots of salt available around here...one sales rep keeps axing if we want "a few loads".


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> We had problems getting 2 loads yesterday...finally got both


Yeah I have heard trucking is an issue for some reason too... Skid salt was slow...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it to the rants thread fellas.
> 
> Lots of salt available around here...one sales rep keeps axing if we want "a few loads".


Treated is the problem here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Treated is the problem here


That's why we treat our own.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> Loving the new salt bin, eliminated one of my stresses...not having enough salt on hand or over weekends. Truck drivers love it as well since they don't have to worry about lifting the roof anymore.
> 
> The last 2 times we've replenished, I get a load from each vendor, so around 215-220 tons. And at least that much still inside.
> 
> Plus at minimum the spreaders fit under the tarp, so we're not dumping salt on snow and getting frozen salt stuck in the spreaders.


We built a "new" one at the home yard last year. Stuffed full it holds 120MT, or 132 ton. Should have gone bigger, but was limited by the size of the "free to a good home" greenhouse/structure. Adapted it to what we needed, and it works great. All the trucks can back under it (ours and deliveries) and unload. Dry salt is so much nicer, no fighting with tarps. But we empty it out weekly right now. A full run with all the trucks will eat 30MT.

We have a tarp "door" on it that blocks the opening about 50% of the way. It faces north, so nor-easters can blow into it. Next year I'm thinking of a roll-up door for it.

At the satellite yard we put up a cover on a 50' wide x 40' deep bin. Had about 250 MT stored there at the beginning of the season. Only one truck loads out of there consistently, and we use it as a back-up plan in case we're low at the home yard. There's 60% of that pile left.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why we treat our own.


Tha5s nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Tha5s nice


I know...it is.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Treated is the problem here


Yeah I was told the Barney doo doo was a week or so behind now...


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Real men don't ride where there's stop signs and gas stations......


I gotta admit... mountain climbing sure looks fun...

but one question... Are there tavens on the way up them hills?

Cause all I understand about snowmobiling is that you ride from bar to bar...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I gotta admit... mountain climbing sure looks fun...
> 
> but one question... Are there tavens on the way up them hills?
> 
> Cause all I understand about snowmobiling is that you ride from bar to bar...


Booze cruising and Mtn riding don't mix....... I've tried and had a few "yard sale" wrecks. Some areas have lodges/taverns scattered aboot, these areas tend to draw a lot of people and most probably struggled when the training wheels were taken oof the peddle bikes as kids....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Booze cruising and Mtn riding don't mix....... I've tried and had a few "yard sale" wrecks. Some areas have lodges/taverns scattered aboot, these areas tend to draw a lot of people and most probably struggled when the training wheels were taken oof the peddle bikes as kids....


Every year there's a pile of totaled snow mobiles in Cooke city that the forest service hauled out of the back country.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Every year there's a pile of totaled snow mobiles in Cooke city that the forest service hauled out of the back country.


yes


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Booze cruising and Mtn riding don't mix


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> I gotta admit... mountain climbing sure looks fun...
> 
> but one question... Are there tavens on the way up them hills?
> 
> Cause all I understand about snowmobiling is that you ride from bar to bar...


I would be lying if I said you were doing it wrong


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> Loving the new salt bin, eliminated one of my stresses...not having enough salt on hand or over weekends. Truck drivers love it as well since they don't have to worry about lifting the roof anymore.
> 
> The last 2 times we've replenished, I get a load from each vendor, so around 215-220 tons. And at least that much still inside.
> 
> Plus at minimum the spreaders fit under the tarp, so we're not dumping salt on snow and getting frozen salt stuck in the spreaders.


Like I said yesterday I dont have metal pless money. I would love to put up a larger nicer bin maybe this year. Part of the problem is we are on commercial property and any structure we put up has to be engineered and then you get the local gov involved. You see where I'm going.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Like I said yesterday I dont have metal pless money. I would love to put up a larger nicer bin maybe this year. Part of the problem is we are on commercial property and any structure we put up has to be engineered and then you get the local gov involved. You see where I'm going.


Ours is a temporary structure...no need for a permit.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Like I said yesterday I dont have metal pless money. I would love to put up a larger nicer bin maybe this year. Part of the problem is we are on commercial property and any structure we put up has to be engineered and then you get the local gov involved. You see where I'm going.


You should of bought the 10' livebox on the West side of your state... Or did he pull the carpet out from under you too on it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should of bought the 10' livebox on the West side of your state... Or did he pull the carpet out from under you too on it...


Yes I was thinking I should have but we did buy a 10' sectional and haven't used it yet. I ask about the livebox back in the summer then when I got serious about it it was sold. We got a smoking deal on a 15' LD for a $1000. that we do use so I'm pretty happy with that. I do wish it was a HD as its a little light for the 740 Hyundai, that's probably the reason for the 5 broken blocks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yes I was thinking I should have but we did buy a 10' sectional and haven't used it yet. I ask about the livebox back in the summer then when I got serious about it it was sold. We got a smoking deal on a 15' LD for a $1000. that we do use so I'm pretty happy with that. I do wish it was a HD as its a little light for the 740 Hyundai, that's probably the reason for the 5 broken blocks.


A LD on a loader! I don't feel sorry for your broken blocks now...

I'm at two HD so far this year and it's probably because the back of this property looks like Meatchickin roads...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> A LD on a loader! I don't feel sorry for your broken blocks now...
> 
> I'm at two HD so far this year and it's probably because the back of this property looks like Meatchickin roads...


My son and I talked about his techniques yesterday and I think we have solution. He was pushing up the pile every pass and I told him to drop the snow before the hard stuff and when done just run along the end a couple times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow contractors waiting until November to buy snow equipment.

Is this the rant thread?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow contractors waiting until November to buy snow equipment.
> 
> Is this the rant thread?


I finished a truck side install today, a Western. The guy didn't know how to put in the receivers. Or much of anything else. Where they grew up, no snow experience I guess.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow contractors waiting until November to buy snow equipment.
> 
> Is this the rant thread?


I was waiting for it to go on sale.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow contractors waiting until November to buy snow equipment.
> 
> Is this the rant thread?


Had to wait for the first round of seasonal cheques to come in, hence buying in Dec and Jan too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was waiting for it to go on sale.


It did...in September.



Ajlawn1 said:


> Had to wait for the first round of seasonal cheques to come in, hence buying in Dec and Jan too...


Maybe you should stop shopping at the HD for Polish sausage...and buying costumes for the mutt.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> I finished a truck side install today, a Western. The guy didn't know how to put in the receivers. Or much of anything else. Where they grew up, no snow experience I guess.


Did he ask you to hold his latte while he tried


----------



## Randall Ave

I said, get the heck out of the way, I don't have time for this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A wee bit chilly this morning...but it's a dry chilly.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A wee bit chilly this morning...but it's a dry chilly.
> 
> View attachment 213463


Do you have a rainbow Latte station to.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> A wee bit chilly this morning...but it's a dry chilly.
> 
> View attachment 213463


You hear that new album Enya dropped? Fire.... (preset #6 )


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A wee bit chilly this morning...but it's a dry chilly.
> 
> View attachment 213463


SPA????
https://www.siriusxm.com/spa









:terribletowel:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You hear that new album Enya dropped? Fire.... (preset #6 )


Something tells me he only knows two kinds of music, country and western...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Something tells me he only knows two kinds of music, country and western...


Wonder when Mark makes a post does @Michael J. Donovan have Marks alert set to Travis Tritt's "Trouble".....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> SPA????
> https://www.siriusxm.com/spa
> View attachment 213465
> 
> 
> :terribletowel:


It's a great smoke screen for hair nation though.... all that making fun of New Jersey.....


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It's a great smoke screen for hair nation though.... all that making fun of New Jersey.....


Plus he has '80's set too.... never would have thought Mark was a Flock of Seagulls fan.....then there's Octane..... guess he evolved into a skinny pants angry Hipster.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Wonder when Mark makes a post does @Michael J. Donovan have Marks alert set to Travis Tritt's "Trouble".....


Yeah or Stained "Not Again"

14° and half sunning...


----------



## GMC Driver

Preset 4 is where he spends the most time. Re-living his youth, probably a Cutlass Supreme or Dodge Monaco, extra leafs in the rear, Hoosier radials and dual glasspacks.

Heated seat and steering wheel? Arthritis much?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Plus he has '80's set too.... never would have thought Mark was a Flock of Seagulls fan.....then there's Octane..... guess he evolved into a skinny pants angry Hipster.


I remember a coach of mine (hard ash type) wrapped a practice up early once... we were all confused cause he never ended practice early.... come to find out it was because he was going to a Shaggy concert. Different atmosphere after that.


----------



## BUFF

*refinery-effect snow*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...of-denver-on-wednesday-here-s-why/ar-BB1dzuNg


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> *refinery-effect snow*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...of-denver-on-wednesday-here-s-why/ar-BB1dzuNg


I plow a building that does plating and I'm convinced that it snows more in the front of the building where the smoke stacks are than the back.... and the other building right next door (like 100ft away, front and back)


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> *refinery-effect snow*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...of-denver-on-wednesday-here-s-why/ar-BB1dzuNg


I had that thought the other morning about electric power plants. As I was driving to the shop in the morning, there was exhaust coming from a coal fired plant and one single stream across the sky. I wondered if the moisture hitting the subzero air could produce snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Laugh all you want...that isn't my truck.

It's the '15 5500. Bought it used and it had heated seats and steering wheel. I set the Red, White and Booze preset, someone else did the rest.


----------



## BossPlow2010

There’s a technique called cloud seeding that can make it rain or snow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Laugh all you want...that isn't my truck.
> 
> It's the '15 5500. Bought it used and it had heated seats and steering wheel. I set the Red, White and Booze preset, someone else did the rest.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Laugh all you want...that isn't my truck.
> 
> It's the '15 5500. Bought it used and it had heated seats and steering wheel. I set the Red, White and Booze preset, someone else did the rest.


SKW.....


----------



## NYH1

25° and sunning.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Little chilly ootside and inside the house










Mutts were happy coming inside after being ootside for 8hrs.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Little chilly ootside and inside the house
> 
> View attachment 213493
> 
> 
> Mutts were happy coming inside after being ootside for 8hrs.


Looks like it's time to throw another log on the fire...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Little chilly ootside and inside the house
> 
> View attachment 213493
> 
> 
> Mutts were happy coming inside after being ootside for 8hrs.


Not that cold. 
So, last weekend the old lady said, "let's turn the heat up, cause its cold outside and it'll feel better to come into a warm house". She wanted 72*. I told her that's too warm. Figured I'd crank it up 2* to keep her happy. Apparently, the heat's been set at 60* up until now. I turned it up to 66*. All is good.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like it's time to throw another log on the fire...


Furnace Is set up to turn on at 4:30am, shuts oof at 7am, turns on at 4pm and runs till 7pm
Doing to off periods it's set to turn on at 54*. House only gets cold like this on days when they're no sun and cold ootside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really hope my new truck doesnt record me cause i swear at myself quite a bit...


GMC Driver said:


> Heated seat and steering wheel? Arthritis much?


Hey now...!


----------



## Randall Ave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It's a great smoke screen for hair nation though.... all that making fun of New Jersey.....


What?


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> What?


Likes to poke fun at Jersey yet listens to.....


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Likes to poke fun at Jersey yet listens to.....


Never thought mulch of Bon Jovi and changed the station, same goes for Springstein.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wasn't aware he was from Jersey.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wasn't aware he was from Jersey.


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sure


K


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Never thought mulch of Bon Jovi and changed the station, same goes for Springstein.


Same on Jovi, like the working class angle from Springsteen. -10° Canadian here.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> Not that cold.
> So, last weekend the old lady said, "let's turn the heat up, cause its cold outside and it'll feel better to come into a warm house". She wanted 72*. I told her that's too warm. Figured I'd crank it up 2* to keep her happy. Apparently, the heat's been set at 60* up until now. I turned it up to 66*. All is good.


The thermostat is really the only issue my wife and I have. Kinda like Ron White's little skit about it.

I like the house to be around 66/68°....year round. My wife likes the house to be between 85° and 100°....in the summer and between 117° to 8,000,000°....in winter. :angry::blob2:

ETA; it's 10° and darking out now.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Same on Jovi, like the working class angle from Springsteen. -10° Canadian here.


It was angle, he's a poser....and a Democrat
Light snow 2*:usflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that forecast was a bit off...again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothinging out here... -17°C


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that forecast was a bit off...again.


Whatcha get


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Whatcha get


An inch on untreated surfaces, getting close to 3/4 on treated.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> It was angle, he's a poser....and a Democrat
> Light snow 2*:usflag:


Most of them probably are, posers that is.
-14° and TWN thinks it's snowing.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> An inch on untreated surfaces, getting close to 3/4 on treated.


About the same


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that forecast was a bit off...again.


I was expecting an inch. Thought we'd be clearing walks and salting lots. 
Looks more like 2". Pushing everything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was expecting an inch. Thought we'd be clearing walks and salting lots.
> Looks more like 2". Pushing everything.


Ours was supposed to be mainly "north". There was less on the radar to the north than south of GR.

Makes me curious about tonight since that was supposed to go north also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Right on time...just checked the updated guesses for tonight and tomorrow. The alleged, potential chance of snow today has dropped...no accumulation guessed at. An hour or so ago it was for less than an inch. Tonight is about the same but tomorrow the guess went from nothing to 2". 

I'm absolutely stunned!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A very heavy ethical salting is not holding very well. And the radar does not seem to match the forecast...also as usual.


----------



## BUFF

-4* light snow and a short inch on the ground.


----------



## Turf Z

guessing whenever the les band comes on shore it’ll dump Atleast another inch and ruin my afternoon plans...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ours was supposed to be mainly "north". There was less on the radar to the north than south of GR.
> 
> Makes me curious about tonight since that was supposed to go north also.


Forecast here is 1-3" for tonight.
I guess I'll plan for 4+".

BTW, its still snowing lightly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> guessing whenever the les band comes on shore it'll dump Atleast another inch and ruin my afternoon plans...


Tonight/tomorrow should make for a great drawn out event. Start salting, shift to plowing.

Even better, I'm missing 4 people this weekend and the backup shoveler can't do weekends.

Still waiting on the Ventrac too.


----------



## Hydromaster

-13°F and a skiff


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tonight/tomorrow should make for a great drawn out event. Start salting, shift to plowing.
> 
> Even better, I'm missing 4 people this weekend and the backup shoveler can't do weekends.
> 
> Still waiting on the Ventrac too.


wrong thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> wrong thread...


SKWBE


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got just under an inch. Its been a fun morning. Now its snowing again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tonight/tomorrow should make for a great drawn out event. Start salting, shift to plowing.
> 
> Even better, I'm missing 4 people this weekend and the backup shoveler can't do weekends.
> 
> Still waiting on the Ventrac too.


Mental breakdown weekend...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Mental breakdown weekend...


That happened several years ago...have you seen any of my posts?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Mental breakdown weekend...


Just need to throw it on SPA and let the stress melt away. -9°.


----------



## prezek

Up to 1/2” of ice tomorrow night. Should be fun.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/2" so far... Great timing... At least it's the weekend...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just started here....maybe within the last half hour?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

15° and salt is kinda holding. 

Hoping an ethical salting will be enough.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> maybe within the last half hour?


Yeah no clue, we're not there...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 15° and salt is kinda holding.
> 
> Hoping an ethical salting will be enough.


Holding here... So far...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah no clue, we're not there...


That's nice...I was sleeping.


----------



## Western1

No WWA this time around huh Mark?


----------



## BUFF

-14*, lightly snowing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We just started getting some light flurries. Suppose to go all day long for an inch, one maybe 2 saltings. Probably not going to touch the places that are closed till Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We just started getting some light flurries. Suppose to go all day long for an inch, one maybe 2 saltings. Probably not going to touch the places that are closed till Sunday night/Monday morning.


Barely a dusting before 7am.
It started coming down more steady after 7.
The salt from yesterday seems to be holding for now. 
The forecast is still 1-3", over an 8 hour duration. 
With the temps dropping later, I want to be done by 5 today.


----------



## Hydromaster

-12°


----------



## Landgreen

Hydromaster said:


> -12°
> View attachment 213611


Steep drive. Hope you're charging enough.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Landgreen said:


> Steep drive. Hope you're charging enough.


Hope he's not using duratracs... need the nokians, they're the best... but they're expensive and they market themselves too much. -12° here.


----------



## Hydromaster

Landgreen said:


> Steep drive. Hope you're charging enough.


Ski in- ski out access...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We just started getting some light flurries. Suppose to go all day long for an inch, one maybe 2 saltings. Probably not going to touch the places that are closed till Sunday night/Monday morning.


Actually saw a bright spit in the sky...thought we might get some UV help...andthenit startedsnowingheavier.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Ski in- ski out access...
> View attachment 213612


Chairlifts are full...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually saw a bright *spit *in the sky...thought we might get some UV help...andthenit startedsnowingheavier.


Did it freeze and come down as ice?

Looks like you've been taking lessons from another plowsite member...


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Steep drive. Hope you're charging enough.


Needs 100% traction to get up that


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Chairlifts are full...
> View attachment 213613


I've heard about useing kegs when I was working for Poma installing lifts.

I think That was at keystone.
It wasn't the best promotional idea...

The issue is only 1/2 of the weight goes down
On the light side on a load test.
So the issue, having enough strong backs to
Remove the kegs at the top as it's running.

Then at full speed you sent a over loaded chair around the bull wheel, kegs flew everywhere...

Then after the test unlike water or sand the kegs that were removed need to be down
Loaded. And a lot of chairlifts don't have the ability to run fully loaded on the light side
. Their limited to 1/2 of the heavy side.

We used barrels of water or sand bags

Let's just say, we laughed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I figured the bar was at the top of the hill...my bad.lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did it freeze and come down as ice?
> 
> Looks like you've been taking lessons from another plowsite member...


Stupid phone...no idea what happened.

Just did it again but I caught it this time.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> I figured the bar was at the top of the hill...my bad.lol


Lol I'm sure There was a tap...party if the lift passed the load test.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trying to sun...


----------



## Turf Z

Salt caught up praise God


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just starting to snow a little harder. The wind is out of the east.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Salt caught up praise God


UV rays are very helpful this time of year.


----------



## cjames808

Salinity to commence again. Just plowed and salted yesterday then reloaded the stash.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> UV rays are very helpful this time of year.


Still going to be excited, don't take this from me


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Salt caught up praise God





Mark Oomkes said:


> UV rays are very helpful this time of year.


You guys just didn't ethically salt enough...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just starting to snow a little harder. The wind is out of the east.


Just got a power nap in to get ready for the other 5" of this 3-6" storm...


----------



## BUFF

Up to -1* now with a 5mph breeze, not Kilt weather....


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just starting to snow a little harder. The wind is out of the east.


I noticed that. Weird.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Up to -1* now with a 5mph breeze, not Kilt weather....


It would have to be at least 21° for that.
Not sure what the temperature difference would be though...


----------



## DeVries

Yup UV is a beautiful thing, we are also getting longer days which helps keep things clear longer. 
Even behind the clouds it keeps burning the snow off


----------



## Hydromaster

I'm just going to post this here


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I'm just going to post this here
> View attachment 213663


Thx Peabody


----------



## Hydromaster

Anytime Sherman


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Perfect!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

If you say so.


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z said:


> Salt caught up praise God


I know how you felt. You know you have enough down... you dont want to start plowing all your salt away... and you know more salt wont speed things up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More salt always speeds things up.


----------



## Turf Z

That’s quite the dark line of snow coming thru


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That's quite the dark line of snow coming thru


Of course, just wrapping some up and called the blower guys in to go through their routes.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Perfect!!!
> 
> View attachment 213670


BYW, there's some snow coming across the lake...


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Thx Peabody


Yes


----------



## Western1

The old pivot through


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> BYW, there's some snow coming across the lake...


Hadn't noticed...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dang so close...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing pretty good and losing UV rays...just fantastic. 

Was really hoping for a "normal" Sunday. This will be snowy Sunday 4 or 5.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dang so close...
> 
> View attachment 213687


Send some of that my way.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Send some of that my way.


I got snow, that's more @dieselss


----------



## prezek

maybe the moon will melt some of this. Luckily I'm on the northern side. Southern maryland and Virginia are getting pummeled.


----------



## Randall Ave

prezek said:


> View attachment 213693
> 
> maybe the moon will melt some of this. Luckily I'm on the northern side. Southern maryland and Virginia are getting pummeled.


Keep it south.


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> Keep it south.


Tuesday and Thursday more ice here...after that looks like some 50's...ready for spring.


----------



## jomama45

It's really starting to add up out here in the boonies. Most of the snow fences are full and the front yard of our apartment complex has at least 2' of snow across the entire area. I don't think I've seen the snowmobile trails with this much base here in 15 years. And, just about 30 minutes ago the whole family got to see a truck that just passed us on the freeway at probably 65 mph hit a patch of black ice about 500' in front of us. Good times!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

And...


----------



## Turf Z

We’re up to about 3”


----------



## Randall Ave

34 days till spring, just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And...


It accumulated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> We're up to about 3"


Keep it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> 34 days till spring, just saying.


Mayan calendar?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just aboot smoked a Bambi with the Sterling...one more foot and she would have met the bumber at 55 MPH.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snowing just enough and cold enough to make things difficult...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And???


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snowing just enough and cold enough to make things difficult...


The sun's coming up now, look out the window, it will get warmer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just cold here. I was out last night about 10 and we had some fog in some low areas, it was kind of weird.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 34 days till spring, just saying.


And big snow storms


----------



## BUFF

-17* and aboot 3.5"<> of squeaky snow.... sounds like you're walking on fresh cheese curds....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing...


Long, drawn out event. 12+ hours for 2.2". 
Almost embarrassing to service properties twice for 2" of snow, but if they're open, the walks need to be clear.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just cold here. I was out last night about 10 and we had some fog in some low areas, it was kind of weird.


At 6 this morning, had 20' outside, but it was hazy.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just aboot smoked a Bambi with the Sterling...one more foot and she would have met the bumber at 55 MPH.


Not in season?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Not in season?


Road kill season with 24hrs a day and 365days a year, no tag required


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently sunning.


----------



## Hydromaster

-22°F 

Scared clouds


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently sunning.


There ya go I sent it your way, happy...

Now send it back, need a little help here... Amazing the dent someone calling in sick puts in your salt pile...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So the whole state is under some advisory except for us...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the whole state is under some advisory except for us...
> 
> View attachment 213718


Lake effect...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the whole state is under some advisory except for us...
> 
> View attachment 213718


Vacation day?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Vacation day?


Armageddon


----------



## Turf Z

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the whole state is under some advisory except for us...
> 
> View attachment 213718


Wouldn't even set an alarm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the whole state is under some advisory except for us...
> 
> View attachment 213718


Is this for the 24th Snowmageddon?

Apparently Ryan got a fresh box of crayons for his birthday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this for the 24th Snowmageddon?
> 
> Apparently Ryan got a fresh box of crayons for his birthday.


Like 10 days away 24th? LMFAO...

No I think this is today, tomorrow and Tues... Wind Chill, Winter Weather and Winter Storm... Like @Turf Z said won even bother setting an alarm, we're clear...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Not in season?


Apparently she wanted to live another day. Didn't swerve or touch the brakes.


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> -17* and aboot 3.5"<> of squeaky snow.... sounds like you're walking on fresh cheese curds....


Loud snow


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And???


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Loud snow


Wut?


----------



## Hydromaster

Squeaks when you step on it?
Must be snow from liberal tears.


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> -17* and aboot 3.5"<> of squeaky snow.... sounds like you're walking on fresh cheese curds....


Loud snow!


----------



## Western1

Ears open?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> There ya go I sent it your way, happy...
> 
> Now send it back, need a little help here... Amazing the dent someone calling in sick puts in your salt pile...


As soon as I'm done with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Try this again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Try this again.
> 
> View attachment 213720


You sure that's not for 2-30-21


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> You sure that's not for 2-30-21


That's the total accumulation by Friday if all the stars align and we get what they're calling for.
We'll probably get half that


----------



## Turf Z

What the hell is that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've never seen one of those come close to being accurate.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've never seen one of those come close to being accurate.


Those idiots are just like the media and politicians, liars all of them.


----------



## cjames808

Happy Valentines Day lol.


----------



## Randall Ave

cjames808 said:


> Happy Valentines Day lol.
> View attachment 213727
> View attachment 213728
> View attachment 213729
> View attachment 213730
> View attachment 213731


Thats not today, is it?


----------



## jomama45

cjames808 said:


> Happy Valentines Day lol.
> View attachment 213727
> View attachment 213728
> View attachment 213729
> View attachment 213730
> View attachment 213731


Lots of open water on the river yet considering how cold it's been. Thought I might be going for a swim on the sled last Saturday morning when I got off of the beaten path up here on the Milwaukee river.....


----------



## cjames808

jomama45 said:


> Lots of open water on the river yet considering how cold it's been. Thought I might be going for a swim on the sled last Saturday morning when I got off of the beaten path up here on the Milwaukee river.....


There was a guy fishing off a bridge.


----------



## Freshwater

cjames808 said:


> Happy Valentines Day lol.
> View attachment 213727
> View attachment 213728
> View attachment 213729
> View attachment 213730
> View attachment 213731


Flat top salt pile??
Burial mound??


----------



## cjames808

Freshwater said:


> Flat top salt pile??
> Burial mound??


Yea. Catches the water better I guess. Sold by the ton. Finest brown(grey)in town.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Happy Valentines Day lol.
> View attachment 213727
> View attachment 213728
> View attachment 213729
> View attachment 213730
> View attachment 213731


Looks like the bay Bridge. 
I think I saw your loader this morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Creeping North...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeping North...
> 
> View attachment 213738
> 
> 
> View attachment 213739


So now you're under some sort of weather warning/advisory?

Our guess went from snow showers to 3"...that's some serious creeping.


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the bay Bridge.
> I think I saw your loader this morning.


It is we plow the washer factory right there also.

Probably, I traveled from the airport area to Grainger downtown. They have me clean the loading dock when it accumulates a pile. 45 min each way for 15 mins of work.

This you? He was riding up and down around the salt piles and park.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes

Uuugg to late


----------



## cjames808

Mark Oomkes said:


> So now you're under some sort of weather warning/advisory?
> 
> Our guess went from snow showers to 3"...that's some serious creeping.


That's nice. We went from zero to 3-6" now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So now you're under some sort of weather warning/advisory?


Yes, no more the black sheep...


----------



## jomama45

Had to go and check out the drifting after last night. I'm probably parked on 18"+ of packed snow.


----------



## Freshwater

These are huge systems, to be producing these snow totals this far north, with their tracks being so far south east.


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Had to go and check out the drifting after last night. I'm probably parked on 18"+ of packed snow.
> 
> View attachment 213741


Good thing it's hard pack....... since your on a KaPoo


----------



## NYH1

Saying 6 to 12 inches Monday night into Tuesday with some freezing rain and sleet possible down in the Southern Tier, which shouldn't affect us. It'll be the biggest storm of the year for us if it comes.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> Had to go and check out the drifting after last night. I'm probably parked on 18"+ of packed snow.
> 
> View attachment 213741


Nice drifts, you should be busting through them.


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Good thing it's hard pack....... since your on a KaPoo


It's a lot lighter than a Yamahog........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So aboot 4 hours ago there was a 30 or 40% chance of snow. Then they issue a Wawa starting at 10 PM until Tuesday. Bumped up the percentage to 50%.

Get out of church and the cars are covered, snowing pretty good and a huge blob of blue on the radar. 

Once again, these idiots can't predict 10 minutes ago much less 10 days out.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> So aboot 4 hours ago there was a 30 or 40% chance of snow. Then they issue a Wawa starting at 10 PM until Tuesday. Bumped up the percentage to 50%.
> 
> Get out of church and the cars are covered, snowing pretty good and a huge blob of blue on the radar.
> 
> Once again, these idiots can't predict 10 minutes ago much less 10 days out.


NOAA Detroit blocked Ryan for posting his own map on their Facebook page...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> So aboot 4 hours ago there was a 30 or 40% chance of snow. Then they issue a Wawa starting at 10 PM until Tuesday. Bumped up the percentage to 50%.
> 
> Get out of church and the cars are covered, snowing pretty good and a huge blob of blue on the radar.
> 
> Once again, these idiots can't predict 10 minutes ago much less 10 days out.


Snow hasn't stopped here for days it seems

Only got about a half / three-quarter inch so far off of that


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> It's a lot lighter than a Yamahog........


Yeah they've heavy but will oot last any other brand sled and reliable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Snow hasn't stopped here for days it seems
> 
> Only got about a half / three-quarter inch so far off of that


Precip movement on the radar sure has been strange the last couple days.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So aboot 4 hours ago there was a 30 or 40% chance of snow. Then they issue a Wawa starting at 10 PM until Tuesday. Bumped up the percentage to 50%.
> 
> Get out of church and the cars are covered, snowing pretty good and a huge blob of blue on the radar.
> 
> Once again, these idiots can't predict 10 minutes ago much less 10 days out.


Could your attendance at church be the reason for the huge blob of blue?
If it was thunder snow there's no doubt....


----------



## BUFF

Hit -2* today, had some sun, had some melting and once the sun ducked behind the mtns the temp dropped to -11*.


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Yeah they've heavy but will oot last any other brand sled and reliable.


I ride with a bunch of them, and the closest dealer is Yamaha, and they're an awesome dealership, there sleds just don't do anything for me.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't know why I'm surprised...wrong again. The 50% chance of showers turned into 1.5", give or take .1".

These idiots are worse than the MBCJ Ventrac dealer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't know why I'm surprised...wrong again. The 50% chance of showers turned into 1.5", give or take .1".
> 
> These idiots are worse than the MBCJ Ventrac dealer.


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look at the radar...filling in so nicely.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow is just missing here to the south so far.


----------



## Turf Z

That’s some dark blue over the lake


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Still not much here maybe a 1/4" and its almost stopped. Why did I get up so early.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Still not much here maybe a 1/4" and its almost stopped. Why did I get up so early.


Same maybe a 1/2"... Only 8.5" to go yet...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking at the radar is as much fun as handing a 3 year old crayons and watching them scribble on the wall .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same maybe a 1/2"... Only 8.5" to go yet...


I would really like to get at least an inch push in before things open up. With these cold temps I dont want to try melt that much.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I stopped at the gas station for a coffee on the way to drive around. They have this coffee called tornado blend. Oh yeah.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would really like to get at least an inch push in before things open up. With these cold temps I dont want to try melt that much.


Same, but like you said with these temps even after a scrape it's not disappearing as easy...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Only about 1/4" on treated here, can still see the cracks on the walks looks like a dry fire after this last hit, going to try and salt it out.

word on the playground is the system is suppose to be here earlier.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same, but like you said with these temps even after a scrape it's not disappearing as easy...


The first bit of snow should be all done by you right?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The first bit of snow should be all done by you right?


Not sure what it's doing... Keeps filling in and picking up in intensity... Just how you like it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That's some dark blue over the lake


Hoping it stays out there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> word on the playground is the system is suppose to be here earlier.


Interesting. Especially since I last looked and the hourly had it going past what they said yesterday...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Interesting. Especially since I last looked and the hourly had it going past what they said yesterday...


Oh, yup, you're right, they changed it again
Edit:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh, yup, you're right, they changed it again
> Edit:
> View attachment 213775
> View attachment 213776


Ryan doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ryan doesn't know what he's talking about.


Well it can stop snowing now, he's right about that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well it can stop snowing now, he's right about that...


I've heard that twice from @Defcon 5 they have not heard it from me.

It is getting tedious though.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> That's nice. We went from zero to 3-6" now.


Lake effect...


----------



## BUFF

-13* this morning, full solar and 19* forecasted to the hi today.... warm up will feel good...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/more-snow-and-cold-this-week-milder-next-week/
9 out of 10 days with measurable snow. And a whopping 22" in 11 days. Sure seems like more.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/more-snow-and-cold-this-week-milder-next-week/
> 9 out of 10 days with measurable snow. And a whopping 22" in 11 days. Sure seems like more.


Wood TV......:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wood TV......:laugh:


Phile guphawe


----------



## BossPlow2010

Going to have to start watching the weather on fox 17...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going to have to start watching the weather on fox 17...
> View attachment 213784


Ok Fred...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/more-snow-and-cold-this-week-milder-next-week/
> 9 out of 10 days with measurable snow. And a whopping 22" in 11 days. Sure seems like more.


Dry air and it takes 12 hours to accumulate 2.2"...during the day no less. 
Tomorrow should be fun. Hopefully the majority of snow falls overnight, but its sounds like lake effecting throughout the day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...
> 
> View attachment 213785


Ok Todd...


----------



## Ajlawn1

What you boys have is one of does dare panhandle hookers...

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2021/...m-lower-michigans-highly-populated-areas.html


----------



## DeVries

BossPlow2010 said:


> Going to have to start watching the weather on fox 17...
> View attachment 213784


That'll be all conservative forecasts. They say 1-3 but you'll get 10-15.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's sunning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's sunning.


Old news...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's sunning.


Phile sun.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...
> 
> View attachment 213785


It looks like its starting to sun.
You might come home to find...








Working on his tan on one of your chase lounges.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Old news...


Maybe four ewe...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We just got done plowing what we could now were going to sling some salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Must be trending north...now supposedly 4".


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's sunning.


I peaked from under the hood of this da#@ 6.0, still looking cloudy. Possible up to a 1/2 inch of ice tomorrow here.


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> What you boys have is one of does dare panhandle hookers...
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2021/...m-lower-michigans-highly-populated-areas.html


Wtf. Really? Panhandling hooker is a storm system? If it stalls is it then called a loitering crackhead? Will a polar vortex be called a meth head eskimo?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must be trending north...now supposedly 4".


Heard it was moving west
Snowhype wants to up our totals too....


----------



## Randall Ave

Landgreen said:


> Wtf. Really? Panhandling hooker is a storm system? If it stalls is it then called a loitering crackhead? Will a polar vortex be called a meth head eskimo?


I'm heading in by Paterson now. The one corner by the Rt80 ramp usually has a few.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> I'm heading in by Paterson now.


Don't forget your plate carrier!

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

I gotta wonder if they aren't wrong on the forecast for lake effect. 
Looking at wind tonight and tomorrow morning, it looks north, not northeast. We don't usually get lake effect unless there's somewhat of an onshore breeze.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heard it was moving west
> Snowhype wants to up our totals too....


Looking at the radar, Its definitely slightly west of last night's storm track.

Edit. Looking at another radar.... while the rain snow line is farther west... it might just be less ice and more rain with this one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere....now up to 5 inches...Snowmaggedon!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wowsers!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere....now up to 5 inches...Snowmaggedon!


Forcaster discussion, is saying 10 inches for us. Someone on facebook is saying 12.
With a 15/1 to 20/1 ratio and 20+mph wind gusts. Sounds great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wowsers!


I know!


----------



## DeVries

We had 10cms forecasted for today, got nothing. The sun even peaked out. 
Up to 30 tonight, time will tell.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## LapeerLandscape

I talked to my friend thats in Florida to make sure he was ok, tornado warnings right by his place. He ask if it was cold here, I said yes but not as cold as it is in Texas. We had a good laugh.


----------



## EWSplow

It started snowing here around 6pm.
I'm hoping the salt holds for 2 hours. Commercial places close at 8.
Bartenders shovel the walks at the couple of bars we service between times that we're there. Unless there's a lot of snow, I don't plow their lots until after they close and the cars are (or should) be gone. 
I might be able to get a few hours of sleep tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Started here right on time at 7. It's nasty out, snowing and blowing, already have some drifts starting. We opted not to salt with this wind blowing, all it does is make the snow stick.


----------



## NYH1

Still hasn't started snowing here. They're still calling for 6 to 10 inches over night into tomorrow morning.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WoW!


----------



## Turf Z

Sheesh

bitter cold out here


----------



## NYH1

It started. They changed us to 4 to 8 inches.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty sure the road crews gave up....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think it trended further north. Had about 3" at 11, another inch plus in the next hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a concept... the road commission finally mounted front plows.


----------



## BossPlow2010

There is no way there’s 10”+ snow on the ground.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That right there is the most beautiful sight I've ever seen...


----------



## Turf Z

I’m waiting for that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Waiting on "maintenance" for a gate that won't close.

The cop they sent didn't do much.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting on "maintenance" for a gate that won't close.
> 
> The cop they sent didn't do much.


You should tell the cop to stand guard while you leave...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I actually shook the gate and it closed.

Not a good morning. Kubota has a dead alternator. Lost the TC on the Cummings. Belt popped off the Ventrac.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> There is no way there's 10"+ snow on the ground.


Looks like about 6" with 12-14" drifts.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I actually shook the gate and it closed.
> 
> Not a good morning. Kubota has a dead alternator. Lost the TC on the Cummings. Belt popped off the Ventrac.


Have you been struck by lightening yet?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I actually shook the gate and it closed.
> 
> Not a good morning. Kubota has a dead alternator. Lost the TC on the Cummings. Belt popped off the Ventrac.


TC? And a Cummings broke down, impossible!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Cmon already!
Stop snowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> TC? And a Cummings broke down, impossible!


Torque converter...knew it was going but tried to make it through the night.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Torque converter...knew it was going but tried to make it through the night.


Driving like a teenager finally caught with ewe..... eh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Driving like a teenager finally caught with ewe..... eh?


Sure...I think it wasn't replaced when they rebuilt it back in July or August.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Still snowing here but I can see the sun in the clouds. I should wait for the official word but I think we got about 9" and some drifting.


----------



## jomama45

Not a whole lot of snow overnight, but it's blowing like mad.....










After 18 years of living here, I guess I can't be too upset about them finally getting my mailbox.....


----------



## EWSplow

It's still snow globing.
Just got back to the shop to switch trucks and can't even tell i plowed at 3am. Probably an additional 3+" on the jeep since then. 
Lots of drifting too. Oh well...


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Not a whole lot of snow overnight, but it's blowing like mad.....
> 
> View attachment 213848
> 
> 
> After 18 years of living here, I guess I can't be too upset about them finally getting my mailbox.....
> 
> View attachment 213849


In the country, you need one of those swing away mail boxes. Go to harbor freight and buy a welder.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> In the country, you need one of those swing away mail boxes. Go to harbor freight and buy a welder.


My brother had one of those at his last house across the road. It probably had a 12' arm, which actually made the mailbox fly even farther. Probably didn't help that he was pivotal in privatizing our townships plowing of roads, taking it away from the county. If the county wants your mailbox out here, they're going to get it.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It's still snow globing.
> Just got back to the shop to switch trucks and can't even tell i plowed at 3am. Probably an additional 3+" on the jeep since then.
> Lots of drifting too. Oh well...


Oh Lord, I sure hope you still have a chance to get your paczky fill today?!?!


----------



## EWSplow

Pukeski  .
It's fat Tuesday. I should have loaded up on beads at the dollar store...i could have tossed them from the jeep. Heck, its above zero, probably 10* by now.


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Not a whole lot of snow overnight, but it's blowing like mad.....
> 
> View attachment 213848
> 
> 
> After 18 years of living here, I guess I can't be too upset about them finally getting my mailbox.....
> 
> View attachment 213849


Set a 6" sch 40 filled with seament in the ground and use a decommissioned 40# propane tank welded to the pipe as a shield for the mailbox.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So it's 10am and the Walgreens, Chase bank and Dollar general hadn't been touched yet.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> So it's 10am and the Walgreens, Chase bank and Dollar general hadn't been touched yet.


It's 1030....

roads have barely been touched here.

thought someone on here was from Trenton...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Set a 6" sch 40 filled with seament in the ground and use a decommissioned 40# propane tank welded to the pipe as a shield for the mailbox.


Remove the lp tank and after my parents box was taken out for the 3rd time that is what we did. Lasted 15yrs then a car hit it. 
It stoped the car...


----------



## NYH1

Ended up getting an underwhelming 4 inches. 

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45

NYH1 said:


> Ended up getting an underwhelming 4 inches.
> 
> NYH1.


Hey now, you sound like.......ah, forget it...........


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Ended up getting an underwhelming 4 inches.
> 
> NYH1.


Now you and the warden have one more thing in common.....


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Now you and the warden have one more thing in common.....


Thats all I have is 4 inches....from the floor....they don't call me tripod for nothing my dude!

Tripod out!


----------



## BUFF

Ok Mini Me....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Anyone get anything worth talking about.

Channel 12 news says 9 1/2"


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Anyone get anything worth talking about.
> 
> Channel 12 news says 9 1/2"


I measured 8-9" at the shop this morning... Now granted I didn't start with a clean board for a certified snow total but...

I know we were at 6" for sure and have even heard some 10's...

On a better note I think Thurs has been downgraded to an inch... Fingers crossed.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Oh Lord, I sure hope you still have a chance to get your paczky fill today?!?!





Ajlawn1 said:


> I measured 8-9" at the shop this morning... Now granted I didn't start with a clean board for a certified snow total but...
> 
> I know we were at 6" for sure and have even heard some 10's...
> 
> On a better note I think Thurs has been downgraded to an inch... Fingers crossed.


I think we got 10". Granted, there was some drifting. 
I pushed 5-6" on everything between 4&8am.
There was 3+ on the jeep when I switched to do tight stuff. It probably snowed until noon.


----------



## Turf Z

New younger kid we put in a plow truck this season completely blocked in a main dumpster at apartment complex. Idiot.

Trash pickup day is tomorrow of course


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> New younger kid we put in a plow truck this season completely blocked in a main dumpster at apartment complex. Idiot.
> 
> Trash pickup day is tomorrow of course


Maybe tomorrow he can go work for the dumpster company.


----------



## Turf Z

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe tomorrow he can go work for the dumpster company.


Sounds about right


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ouch... Might of broke a 2 yr negative drought...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's not cold...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nobody likes a bragger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nobody likes a bragger...


It dropped a few more degrees...as did the wimp chill.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got you both beat. Probably drop a couple more as they sun comes up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got you both beat. Probably drop a couple more as they sun comes up.





Ajlawn1 said:


> Nobody likes a bragger...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not really bragging, probably more of a rant.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I want my electric spreader back!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JMHConstruction said:


> I want my electric spreader back!


Said no one ever...


----------



## EWSplow

Looks like an inch over a 24 hour span tomorrow. 
The local news i saying 1-2" of Lake effect. 
As usual...wait and see. 
9.5" at the airport yesterday. Its a mile lr so from the lake. I guess 10" near the lake is realistic.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Said no one ever...


I wood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Austin, TX with 5-8" of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wood...


Yes, but you shop at HD for Polish sausage.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly, some serious frog and quick burst that coated downtown walks and lots...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More worthless weather trivia.

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/more-snow-and-cold-this-week-milder-next-week/
Pretty interesting though.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> More worthless weather trivia.
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/more-snow-and-cold-this-week-milder-next-week/
> Pretty interesting though.


Keep it up there...I just read as of now, we are on record to have our warmest low temperature in 70 years. Coldest we've seen is 19...global warming.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 16 here, and I gotta go to the terminal and get a POS to build air pressure, again.


----------



## BUFF

24* this morning, feels like shorts and t-shirt weather after being sub zero for a boot a week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I heard on the radio this morning the Lapeer airport had -18 at 8:30. My son said he had -21 at his house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> 24* this morning, feels like shorts and t-shirt weather after being sub zero for a boot a week.


North?


----------



## Western1

Western1 said:


> North?


Jorts?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Jorts?


That's a Midwest thing.....


----------



## Western1

Yes?


----------



## cjames808

3-5"... gets a foot-18". Soon there will be parking anywhere.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> 3-5"... gets a foot-18". Soon there will be parking anywhere.
> View attachment 213907


And...its snowing again.


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> And...its snowing again.


Never ending.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> And...its snowing again.


Sunning here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sunning here...


Was full sun all day till just a few minutes ago.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Was full sun all day till just a few minutes ago.


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

So this morning was rime ice... Huh, who knew...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> So this morning was rime ice... Huh, who knew...


Scratch that, another station said it was hoar frost...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Scratch that, another station said it was hoar frost...


What's the difference?


----------



## Western1

I think it’s ***** frost


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's the difference?


Not sure, gonna watch the third station in town and see if he can shed some light on it all...


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.wisfarmer.com/story/new...e-between-rime-ice-and-hoar-frost/6553534002/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> https://www.wisfarmer.com/story/new...e-between-rime-ice-and-hoar-frost/6553534002/


Yes.


----------



## EWSplow

There's more snow on the ground in Milwaukee than Marquette MI. 
Racine has more than Milwaukee. 
Before long snowmobilers will be coming south.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Freshwater

They blew this one for sure.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 213937


Underperforming? Or over performing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What did I miss????


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> There's more snow on the ground in Milwaukee than Marquette MI.
> Racine has more than Milwaukee.
> Before long snowmobilers will be coming south.


 Some trials up north are closed. Racine trails have been crappy or closed frequently for last 4-5 years. Now it's all the opposite.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> What did I miss????


Lots.....


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Some *trials* up north are closed. Racine trails have been crappy or closed frequently for last 4-5 years. Now it's all the opposite.


Trials closed? Sounds like a free for all


----------



## BossPlow2010

Suns out


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Suns out


Yep, nothing like a mad scramble and copious amounts of salt to have it burn off anyway in the next hour naturally... Bad timing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yep, nothing like a mad scramble and copious amounts of salt to have it burn off anyway in the next hour naturally... Bad timing.


Naturally?


----------



## BUFF

Got 5" of 15% chance of flurries....


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


It wuz... need the moisture


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I check the NWS foreguess...all of a sudden they're saying 2" tomorrow after 10 AM.

There was nothing about this previously. Everyone else is saying a coating to maybe an inch.

Then the weather trivia guy says 2-5" for Sunday...no one else is saying that much.

I love this from NotSoAccuweather.









1-2" but a storm total of 3-6"????


----------



## Hydromaster

And


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Then


----------



## Western1

What does Wintercast say? Ha


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then


Yes


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> What does Wintercast say? Ha


pay your dues..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Other then the short little sun showing earlier it has snowed all freaking day...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Other then the short little sun showing earlier it has snowed all freaking day...


We are currently doing a salt run.


----------



## cjames808

Downtown brown is up here from $65 to $107/tn as of today. Ethical increasing.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are currently doing a salt run.


Everything covering up here. All my places close at 6pm, so I'll hit them in the morning. Hopefully it handles the lake effect were supposed to get tomarrow too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Other then the short little sun showing earlier it has snowed all freaking day...


According to the Nasty Weather Service it has been snowing here all day...but they no longer use the term "flurries" which is what it really has been doing.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> Downtown brown is up here from $65 to $107/tn as of today. Ethical increasing.


Jeepers 
What's the latest on salt from this continent?
I've been too busy in my little bubble to notice if there's any kanadian bots unloading.


----------



## Ajlawn1

What do you know It's snowing again...


----------



## Turf Z

Dumped a random half inch/1” here a few hours ago


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Dumped a random half inch/1" here a few hours ago


Yep just enough for people to call and cry saying they see a flake on their pavement.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Same, we got about 5/8” of fluffy snow...
Wasn’t predicted...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Same, we got about 5/8" of fluffy snow...
> Wasn't predicted...


Wow! Not that much here, probably about 7/16 of an inch...


----------



## Turf Z

Pretreated some lots early last night. Hopefully that keeps them at quiet for a while


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unbelievable....snows more or less for 24 hours and finally accumulates now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unbelievable....snows more or less for 24 hours and finally accumulates now.


You aren't surprised


----------



## Ajlawn1

Things are looking up just got an alert on the Nextdoor app that a Robin was spotted. I cannot confirm or deny so take it with a grain of salt...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ewe guys happen to know what app this is?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Things are looking up just got an alert on the Nextdoor app that a Robin was spotted. I cannot confirm or deny so take it with a grain of salt...


Birds and groundhogs can predict the weather better than the forecasters.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Birds and groundhogs can predict the weather better than the forecasters.


So can a quarter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> You aren't surprised


Loving the flip flopping on Sunday's foreguess.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Things are looking up just got an alert on the Nextdoor app that a Robin was spotted. I cannot confirm or deny so take it with a grain of salt...


Maybe they came back because it was to cold in Texas.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Loving the flip flopping on Sunday's foreguess.


???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> ???
> 
> View attachment 213985


Those should look great with your jorts and wife beater.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think the unreliable forecasting is getting to be more stressful than employee issues and equipment breakdowns.


----------



## Turf Z

Only thing I’ve heard is 2-4 for Sunday

if it’s less I won’t mind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Only thing I've heard is 2-4 for Sunday
> 
> if it's less I won't mind.


I've heard 1-6" and NWS is saying possibly some freezing rain Monday morning after 7.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it snowing over there? Radar looks rather ominous.

Trying to decide if we go move snow or continue ethical salting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've heard 1-6" and NWS is saying possibly some freezing rain Monday morning after 7.


Were going to get snow they're just not sure if Sunday afternoon or Monday morning and then with the temps continuing to rise all day Sunday rain is a possibility. This forecast came from the squirrel outside not a Robin or groundhog.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it snowing over there? Radar looks rather ominous.
> 
> Trying to decide if we go move snow or continue ethical salting.


Somewhat light with nickel sized fluff flakes so far. Salt eating it up for now


----------



## Turf Z

Nevermind i lied
Not beautiful here anymore


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Clouding here...no precip yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Clouding here...no precip yet.


So how do you guys make it stop snowing out there? Been snowing darn near 30 hours for ten inches. And the 6.0 is still running, but they just ripped a drive shaft out of another Ferd.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We don't...it just keeps snowing and snowing and snowing and snowing and snowing...

How's the back?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> but they just ripped a drive shaft out of another Ferd.


All those ponies...


----------



## Randall Ave

Dam sore, I can kinda walk, hit the Chiropractor this morning, that helped. Getting old sucks. Had the wife out as a shovel monkey early this morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> All those ponies...


V-10 gas. The ,6.0 ended up having a bad IPR valve. Glad some genius decided to mount it down behind the turbo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That sucks, hope it's better soon. 

My wife is having some issues as well...ongoing for many years.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> So how do you guys make it stop snowing out there? Been snowing darn near 30 hours for ten inches. And the 6.0 is still running, but they just ripped a drive shaft out of another Ferd.


Text: stop to stop.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Dam sore, I can kinda walk, hit the Chiropractor this morning, that helped. Getting old sucks. Had the wife out as a shovel monkey early this morning.


Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...again.


----------



## BUFF

Sunny with a forecasted high of 44*, thinking patio and brewery for lunch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its about 50/50 sun and clouds. Really not too bad, things are melting good.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> All those ponies...


Probably a stupid driver. one because he breaks stuff and two because he bought a ford.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Have you tried acupuncture?


I think my wife wants to try that on me.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> I think my wife wants to try that on me.


Ha


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...again.


Yes it is, this is getting old.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably a stupid driver. one because he breaks stuff and two because he bought a ford.


I was wrong, new style quick disconnect drive shaft.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> I was wrong, new style quick disconnect drive shaft.
> View attachment 214016


Ewe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I was wrong, new style quick disconnect drive shaft.
> View attachment 214016


Furd driveshafts are made from Hydro's recycled tin foil helmets.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Furd driveshafts are made from Hydro's recycled tin foil helmets.


I put in a used one from the 01, i had already replaced it for the same reason.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look...it's snowing!


----------



## Turf Z

Plowing commenced


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That sucks, hope it's better soon.
> 
> My wife is having some issues as well...ongoing for many years.


A friend of my wifes thought she had a slipped disc,( diagnosed as several other issues as well) put up with pain for years. My wife sent her to her osteopath, vitamin b12 injection and she has her life back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wonder when the last time was it didn't snow for 24 hours.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

Per the weather guessers, that's always ten days out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wonder when the last time was it didn't snow for 24 hours.


It was over 24 hrs ago....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Guess it snowed last night, what a surprise...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Boy it sure was nice to sleep in this morning since it did nothing last night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Boy it sure was nice to sleep in this morning since it did nothing last night...


That's nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look...it's snowing!





BossPlow2010 said:


> Guess it snowed last night, what a surprise...


Only 6 hours late...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Coming from that imaginary lake in central meatchicken....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only 6 hours late...


Your snow isn't my snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Your snow isn't my snow...


Duh...my snow fell over here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Duh...my snow fell over here.


Ewe ready for the snow tomorrow night...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe ready for the snow tomorrow night...


He's always ready. He watches the weather so he will know what coming.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's always ready. He watches the weather so he will know what coming.


He does??? Cuz he sure and the hell acts surprised when it snows!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's always ready. He watches the weather so he will know what coming.


Kinda miss watching local on the 8's....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> He does??? Cuz he sure and the hell acts surprised when it snows!!!


He's surprised when the sun comes out to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> He does??? Cuz he sure and the hell acts surprised when it snows!!!


It's supposed to snow tomorrow????

I had no idea...guess I better pull the plows and spreaders back oot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> He's surprised when the sun comes out to.


He's weathered....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> He's weathered....


Yes he is, mostly by the weatherman.


----------



## Randall Ave

28 days and counting down till spring.


----------



## DeVries

Randall Ave said:


> 28 days and counting down till spring.


That means nothing, we've had plowable snow mid April still.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> 28 days and counting down till spring.


That's when the real storms start!


----------



## prezek

Randall Ave said:


> 28 days and counting down till spring.


Hitting 50 a few days this week here...of course that's after another "wintry mix" Monday.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's supposed to snow tomorrow????
> 
> I had no idea...guess I better pull the plows and spreaders back oot.


Yes


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> 28 days and counting down till spring.


Yes


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> That means nothing, we've had plowable snow mid April still.


May for us and occasionally June.
Don't plant the garden until June 1st unless you want to deal with replanting.


----------



## NYH1

We 2 to 5 inches


Ajlawn1 said:


> Boy it sure was nice to sleep in this morning since it did nothing last night...


I didn't drag my dead @$$ out of bed until 08:00. Only got about 3 inches of nice light fluffy snow. Got them all done in 2 1/2 hours! 

NYH1.


----------



## cjames808

shop cleanup day. Snows tomorrow. 1-12" again.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Unfortunately I saw @Ajlawn1 heading to Texas...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Unfortunately I saw @Ajlawn1 heading to Texas...
> View attachment 214054


Is that Kid Rock?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that Kid Rock?


Looks like him


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like him


But wouldn't he have a few strippers carryen that for him?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> But wouldn't he have a few strippers carryen that for him?


He should have.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that Kid Rock?


No Bob Ritchie.


----------



## Turf Z

Sounds like a nice mess tonight, above freezing with 2-3” guessed


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> Sounds like a nice mess tonight, above freezing with 2-3" guessed


The temps are suppose to dip to 26 from 5 to 8pm and then climb to around 37 by 6am.


----------



## Turf Z

LapeerLandscape said:


> The temps are suppose to dip to 26 from 5 to 8pm and then climb to around 37 by 6am.


Fantastic


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> Fantastic


Now another station says it's not going to get that warm. I would really like to squeeze a quick plow in and then lightly salt and maybe make a buck this time. Plus with the possibility of rain on top of the snow it will lessen the effect of the salt and just make a mess.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Now another station says it's not going to get that warm. I would really like to squeeze a quick plow in and then lightly salt and maybe make a buck this time. Plus with the possibility of rain on top of the snow it will lessen the effect of the salt and just make a mess.


Here, they're saying all snow. Air temp above freezing until 9, or 10pm. 
I'm hoping we can knock this out quickly, salt and get some sleep by morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

NWS had us anywhere from 1-3" map changed three times in the past 12-18hrs... Accuwrong now has coating to an inch. And Weather Channel went down to around an inch...

Must of starting to creep somewhere else...


----------



## BossPlow2010

We went from less to an inch, to around an inch according to TWC, 
The weather bug says 1-2
And snow freak got to use his crayons again...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> NWS had us anywhere from 1-3" map changed three times in the past 12-18hrs... Accuwrong now has coating to an inch. And Weather Channel went down to around an inch...
> 
> Must of starting to creep somewhere else...


So if you get an inch they will all be correct.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> We went from less to an inch, to around an inch according to TWC,
> The weather bug says 1-2
> And snow freak got to use his crayons again...
> View attachment 214136


Can't tell for sure but it looks like we're going to be right on the black line.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can't tell for sure but it looks like we're going to be right on the black line.


Black lines matter.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can't tell for sure but it looks like we're going to be right on the black line.


Looks like it....


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like it....
> View attachment 214140


What's happening 150-200 miles west?


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like it....
> View attachment 214140


What a scam he has going on. Can't believe all of the gullible people that pay him two dollars a month for that crap. You can get that anywhere for free


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> What's happening 150-200 miles west?


Nevermind. I saved a couple bucks...the dog is covered in new fallen snow. Who needs a weather rock.


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can't tell for sure but it looks like we're going to be right on the black line.


Ha


----------



## Western1

Luther said:


> What a scam he has going on. Can't believe all of the gullible people that pay him two dollars a month for that crap. You can get that anywhere for free


Thought it was more?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> What's happening 150-200 miles west?


Weather??


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> What a scam he has going on. Can't believe all of the gullible people that pay him two dollars a month for that crap. You can get that anywhere for free


He's got Weingartz to sponsor him...
I'll bet he's Brining in 500K a year.


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> He's got Weingartz to sponsor him...
> I'll bet he's Brining in 500K a year.


Really weingrabs?


----------



## Luther

What a joke


----------



## Western1

Snowing there yet Mark?


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like it....
> View attachment 214140


I'm tired of being in his crayon lines ..... He'll probably have a new map yet tonight so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> No


That's what I said too, TWC changed us to 1-3...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sooooooo pathetic... Could almost call guys off...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo pathetic... Could almost call guys off...


An inch plus on untreated surfaces, but looking at the radar we're going to scrape everything and ethically salt.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> An inch plus on untreated surfaces, but looking at the radar we're going to scrape everything and ethically salt.





Mark Oomkes said:


> An inch plus on untreated surfaces, but looking at the radar we're going to scrape everything and ethically salt.


Gunzie and I are drinking beer....nice cold beer! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> An inch plus on untreated surfaces, but looking at the radar we're going to scrape everything and ethically salt.


Probably had an inch in the drive, but thàt's pushing it...

Some treated lots are still wet if it wasn't supposed to get colder in the morning I would be back in bed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It appears some rain is mixing in now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Feels pretty good outside, t shirt weather....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo pathetic... Could almost call guys off...


2 machines per half acre?


----------



## EWSplow

Straight up 2" here. 
A quick srape and salt and out. I thought it was supposed to be below freezing by now, but its not. 
3 lots and 3 driveways with the jeep and I can go home. It will still be a 24 hour day for me. Up at 4:30, back to bed at 4:30


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a couple inches just what was predicted by bossplow map.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got a couple inches just what was predicted by Snowhype's map.


Fixed it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And back to snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hurry up and plow em before it melts or just turns to a slushy mess.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hurry up and plow em before it melts or just turns to a slushy mess.


Do something, ours did get cold enough that it kind of sheened up a little...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hurry up and plow em before it melts or just turns to a slushy mess.


Everything was plowed and salted...ethically.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do something, ours did get cold enough that it kind of sheened up a little...


Everything is pushed off and now a little salt is going down even though the air is 34 I'm a little concerned about the ground temp.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Must have been a really bad storm we got, schools are closed.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Feels pretty good outside, t shirt weather....


Had that Sat and Sun for a few hours


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And back to snow.


And now the same here.


----------



## jomama45

Starting to question if going back to work and dragging this dumb trailer through the slush was a good idea. Snowmobiling was far less stressful.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Starting to question if going back to work and dragging this dumb trailer through the slush was a good idea. Snowmobiling was far less stressful.....
> 
> View attachment 214163


Bar tab to pay oof??


----------



## EWSplow

Im not sure if ot ever got below freezing. I may have slept through that part.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Im not sure if ot ever got below freezing. I may have slept through that part.


28 here supposed to be 34/35 right now... Lots of slick spots and whiners...


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing pretty hard here at the moment.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 28 here supposed to be 34/35 right now... Lots of slick spots and whiners...


Where you at Texas? It's 34 here.


----------



## Hydromaster

Windy


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> 28 here supposed to be 34/35 right now... Lots of slick spots and whiners...


It was borderline freezing most of the night here, 33*. There were slick spots at intersections. Looked like just slushy, but ice under it. 
Came close to bending another push frame on the jeep plow. I've done most of these lots for so many years i know when to drop the blade pulling in. I came in a little hot and kinda sideways. Missed an immobile object by inches.


----------



## NYH1

30° and lightly snowing, maybe a trace to 2 inches throughout the day. Later a high of 35° and turning to light rain. 

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Windy


Here 2.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Here 2.


His weather rock blew away windy.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bar tab to pay oof??


No, I blame my big, dumb heart. Should have just said "No, I'm bizzie'........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> No, I blame my big, dumb heart. Should have just said "No, I'm bizzie'........


SKW


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> No, I blame my big, dumb heart. Should have just said "No, I'm bizzie'........


Dang, I should have asked you to do some work for me.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Dang, I should have asked you to do some work for me.


Sorry, I'm bizzie.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that was a bit of a surprise. Some icing occurred with pavement temps above freezing. 

Another ethical salting.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that was a bit of a surprise. Some icing occurred with pavement temps above freezing.
> 
> Another ethical salting.


Wierd. Seemed like some pavement colder


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that was a bit of a surprise. Some icing occurred with pavement temps above freezing.
> 
> Another ethical salting.


That nice...

37° overnight... It's over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was weird, not just concrete iced up, very hit or miss between asphalt and concrete.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That nice...
> 
> 37° overnight... It's over.


Is it?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was weird, not just concrete iced up, very hit or miss between asphalt and concrete.


Same here... 38* too, I didn't see it dip under 35 here last night


----------



## LapeerLandscape

34°
1/2 snow
Salt


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> ... It's over.


What's over?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's over?


It..... Pay attention...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> It..... Pay attention...


@Defcon 5 approved?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> @Defcon 5 approved?


No, he hasn't woke up to see his shadow yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is the frost out yet..? With the.rain we had yesterday and the warmer temps I could see that causing surface freeze up. We were below zero anyway so everything this morning was expected except the tree guys getting stuck and needing some traction on the lawn. 1/4 hipro granular chip, my first time using it, Ill have to wait till spring cleanup to let everyone know if I like it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Frost out of the ground? Not even close in the roads...I'm sure it's a couple feet deep at minimum now...maybe even a meter. 

Just never seen ice with pavement temps above freezing. And air temps were above freezing all night as well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Is the frost out yet..? With the.rain we had yesterday and the warmer temps I could see that causing surface freeze up. We were below zero anyway so everything this morning was expected except the tree guys getting stuck and needing some traction on the lawn. 1/4 hipro granular chip, my first time using it, Ill have to wait till spring cleanup to let everyone know if I like it...


Talking with a guy that digs graves and said there was 2-3 inches of frost over here.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Is the frost out yet..? With the.rain we had yesterday and the warmer temps I could see that causing surface freeze up. We were below zero anyway so everything this morning was expected except the tree guys getting stuck and needing some traction on the lawn. 1/4 hipro granular chip, my first time using it, Ill have to wait till spring cleanup to let everyone know if I like it...


Just bill them for a lime application in the spring.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, he hasn't woke up to see his shadow yet.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 214221


More like fool's spring here.
40+*, Sunny and thawing.

A good day to go to the beach.


----------



## Turf Z

FYI Drag Pros really don’t love slush in their electronics...


----------



## NYH1

36° and snraining a tad.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> FYI Drag Pros really don't love slush in their electronics...


I can show you how to fix that.


----------



## Defcon 5

As of Today...It’s Over!!!...Start prepping the yard monkey implements ...You have been warned


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What is "it"???


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

First winter?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is "it"???


You know, THE THING!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> You know, THE THING!!!


Come on man.


----------



## Ajlawn1

44 freakin degrees... Wow.


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Turf Z

We love to see it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 44 freakin degrees... Wow.


Is "it" over???


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> We love to see it


You and the mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is "it" over???





Ajlawn1 said:


> That nice...
> 
> 37° overnight... It's over.


It was called yesterday at 7:30... I think the godfather called it a little later in the day too...


----------



## Randall Ave

Sun's out, going to be near 50 today ( I hope ). Winters over.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Sun's out, going to be near 50 today ( I hope ). Winters over.


It was 49 here yesterday. Started the big melt off!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We hit 44 with lots of sunshine yesterday, suppose to be 51 on sunday.


----------



## Western1

Hope it’s not over. But will c. Could use a couple small pushes and half dozen ethicals


----------



## Landgreen

Randall Ave said:


> Sun's out, going to be near 50 today ( I hope ). Winters over.


Winter didnt even start here  Feb was ok. During January there were a few lots that didnt get enough snow to plow. Bizarre.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 30" in the month of February.

45ish for the season...that leaves us with another 30" for March and April to hit average and we were well below last year. Could be wrong but I don't see it happening 2 years in a row. 

Could be a fun ride.


----------



## NYH1

45° and sunning hard!

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow Dallas...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow Dallas...
> 
> View attachment 214332


Teds fault


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow Dallas...
> 
> View attachment 214332


Phile temps.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Teds fault


He's not there handing out Popsicles?


----------



## BossPlow2010

@Mark Oomkes do you offer snowman building services???


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little froggy...


----------



## Randall Ave

I just made coffee so I can take a handful of Tylenol. The wind is cranking out there. We did get some melt yesterday, only about two feet in the backyard now.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> I just made coffee so I can take a handful of Tylenol. The wind is cranking out there. We did get some melt yesterday, only about two feet in the backyard now.


For the back?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Not here, spot salting ellipsis


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> For the back?


Yup, I wish I could just stay home for a few days, but the shops a mess, the township is breaking them faster than I can fix them.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow about a quarter mile of this and then clear pavement on both sides...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow about a quarter mile of this and then clear pavement on both sides...
> 
> View attachment 214365


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow about a quarter mile of this and then clear pavement on both sides...
> 
> View attachment 214365


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Snowbank clean up day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats night work here...


----------



## Hydromaster

Its7:30 and we don’t roll out the sidewalks until 10:am ..
They have 2-4?blocks to go I bet there done by 9:00

The only places that are open in town right now would be a place to get breakfast the gym and the quickie mart


----------



## Mr.Markus

We like to keep them awake all night...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Snowbank clean up day.
> View attachment 214369
> View attachment 214370


Pretty much the way things were done when I was a kid. Push everything to the middle of the street and blow it into trucks. I think everything on main Street was closed by 9pm, so that's about when they started.


----------



## Hydromaster

All most done


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's some serious skin...


----------



## Hydromaster

Cost the city/state 30k....


----------



## Turf Z

Pretty cool


----------



## Western1

Hydromaster said:


> Cost the city/state 30k....


Where are the sidewalk shovelers then?


----------



## Hydromaster

Western1 said:


> Where are the sidewalk shovelers then?


Hiding from ICE.


----------



## Western1

Hydromaster said:


> Hiding from ICE.


Ha


----------



## Western1

Mark you get a lot of melt off over there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not so mulch last night, a lot more yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter is BACK!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

It is? 

Meh... Just some Spring showers...


----------



## SHAWZER

A little S and FR and R here


----------



## Turf Z

Dusting


----------



## Randall Ave

Raining here.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter is BACK!!!


Is not....Nothing but rain here Downriver...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> A little S and FR and R here


Same here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess we hit the jackpot...close to an inch before it stopped snowing and started melting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is not....Nothing but rain here Downriver...


Then why are you salting?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess we hit the jackpot...close to an inch before it stopped snowing and started melting.


Yes


----------



## Western1

Wow just getting some drizzle and it’s not freezing


----------



## Western1

And possible thunderstorms later. Huh


----------



## Western1

Buddy said he saw something poking out of the ground!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And?


----------



## Hydromaster

The dog ate it


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 214522


Michigan always has potholes...and has been closed since that idiot made her decree last March.


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Yes


Must be why he just threw up. Um, I'm leaving, the wife can deal with it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Michigan always has potholes...and has been closed since that idiot made her decree last March.


We need to raise the gas taxes more...
Since they're not outrageously high enough...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> We need to raise the gas taxes more...
> Since they're not outrageously high enough...


Reading a story about Dear Leader's energy council or whatever it's called, and the MPSC was nice enough to allow Consumer's Energy to raise rates 12% back in December...why not, kick the citizens while they're down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not positive since I don't pay that close attention...but it appears that we had 3 days in February that we did zero snow work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not positive since I don't pay that close attention...but it appears that we had 3 days in February that we did zero snow work.


Someone said they thought we may have had a record snow fall for February.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

And we're back to snow, coming down pretty good.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not positive since I don't pay that close attention...but it appears that we had 3 days in February that we did zero snow work.


No kidding


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not positive since I don't pay that close attention...but it appears that we had 3 days in February that we did zero snow work.


3 days.!!! Slacker!!!


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone said they thought we may have had a record snow fall for February.


One of our professional TV weather guessers said this past February was the 21st snowiest on record for Detroit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone said they thought we may have had a record snow fall for February.


We only had 30" or so. I don't think that's a record, but who knows.

Makes me think back to the early '00s. We had around 60" one December, figured that was bad. The next year we had that much in 1 week in December. That was a rough week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> One of our professional TV weather guessers said this past February was the 21st snowiest on record for Detroit.


As long as we get over the February 1/2 nightmare.
I know someone at the Red Army of SE Michigan wishes we had another storm like that, not me...


----------



## BossPlow2010

ewe guys doing the MGIA virtual symposium?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> ewe guys doing the MGIA virtual symposium?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> ewe guys doing the MGIA virtual symposium?


Hoo iz ewe?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hoo iz ewe?


C if I can get a better price on a couple mowers.

The quote I got for a 60 ztr and a 52 grandstand was 23k


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Scags are better...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> C if I can get a better price on a couple mowers.
> 
> The quote I got for a 60 ztr and a 52 grandstand was 23k


Just seen a Triton or Titan HD with 47 hrs here at the Hustler dealer for $4500 bucks...


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> ewe guys doing the MGIA virtual symposium?


Yes and no. A couple of us already registered and paid for it. I might zoom into a couple of the classes...then again maybe not. Not into the whole virtual thing. I know the association is hurting for funds just like the restaurants are, so we are doing our small part to help Diane out. Other than the golf outing last summer they have had no other real fundraising events.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Scags are better...


Yazoo


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Scags are better...


ya those windmaker machines sure do well with those electronic motors to move the shoot... Just ask @Ajlawn1 he's got nothing but good to tell you about those scags...

that 23k is for a non multi force machine, i've been informed that the grandstands Can NOT have a plow attached to them...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Yazoo


OK....Todd @Defcon 5


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that was strange... Must of been a small "disturbance of energy" pass through...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that was strange... Must of been a small "disturbance of energy" pass through...


Handy Dandy Andy?


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that was strange... Must of been a small "disturbance of energy" pass through...


The Force?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The Force?


Polish sausage from HD?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Polish sausage from HD?


Are you in the "office"


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> OK....Todd @Defcon 5


Howard Price is better than Yazoo...Locke beats them all


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Howard Price is better than Yazoo...Locke beats them all


How about a Deines.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Howard Price is better than Yazoo...Locke beats them all


Thanks Fred Flinstone...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thanks Fred Flinstone...


Your Welcome Handy Dandy


----------



## Western1

Barney?


----------



## Defcon 5

The Escalade of Mowers


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Barney?


He's in a van down by the river


----------



## Western1

Defcon 5 said:


> The Escalade of Mowers
> View attachment 214559


I ran one of those when I was young. It's a workout running those


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> He's in a van down by the river


Yea but he has a freezer full of cold beer!


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> He's in a van down by the river


With Wilma?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> The Escalade of Mowers
> View attachment 214559


Wow! Is there anything they haven't had their hands in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! Is there anything they haven't had their hands in...
> 
> View attachment 214563


No


----------



## Defcon 5

Western1 said:


> I ran one of those when I was young. It's a workout running those


The young whipper snappers of today could not handle it...


----------



## Western1

Defcon 5 said:


> The young whipper snappers of today could not handle it...


Not unless there's a app for it. Could you imagine watching whipper snapper trying to figure out how to run it?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> With Wilma?


I wood be....


----------



## Defcon 5

Western1 said:


> Not unless there's a app for it. Could you imagine watching whipper snapper trying to figure out how to run it?


They would Google it


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s ironic that one of them legislative speakers for MGIA is representing MGIA...


----------



## STARSHIP

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wow! Is there anything they haven't had their hands in...


Nope. Right down to the detailing tools. They even had YETI's before YETI was even a thing! Game Changer.


----------



## BUFF

STARSHIP said:


> Nope. Right down to the detailing tools. They even had YETI's before YETI was even a thing! Game Changer.


Game changer


----------



## Herm Witte

Defcon 5 said:


> The Escalade of Mowers
> View attachment 214559


I remember using them. At times they would slip out of gear and stop unexpectedly. Often on a turn and you would not stop as quickly as the machine. Of course you ran into the pipe handlebar and then you would roll around in pain after it got you in the, you know where.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> He's in a van down by the river


Its a freezer.....!


----------



## STARSHIP

Defcon 5 said:


> The Escalade of Mowers
> View attachment 214559


We still have a classic, in non-restored condition.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Beautiful day out today, supposed to be really nice tomorrow, kinda regretting that I paid 129$ for the MGIA virtual show...

guess it’s only 36°, feels warmer with the sun out


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Beautiful day out today, supposed to be really nice tomorrow, kinda regretting that I paid 129$ for the MGIA virtual show...
> 
> guess it's only 36°, feels warmer with the sun out


Its not that nice out even with the sun, cold and windy.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its not that nice out even with the sun, cold and windy.


Blue skies...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its not that nice out even with the sun, cold and windy.


ditto.
I was getting used to 40+*. 
Forecast is for 50* Sunday. I might have to smoke some ribs.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunning
in town 43°

Mid mountain 13°
Base area 35°

Summit 9,416′
Base Area7,433′


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Its a freezer.....!
> View attachment 214593


phile foto


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> phile foto


It does look like its getting closer to you...


----------



## Defcon 5

They have Green Oomkes Yetis also??!!!!!!.....I’m still waiting for my red one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> They have Green Oomkes Yetis also??!!!!!!.....I'm still waiting for my red one


Address...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> They have Green Oomkes Yetis also??!!!!!!.....I'm still waiting for my red one


I got a green one sitting around here with a mis print...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> I got a green one sitting around here with a mis print...
> View attachment 214617


Nice...Could you send me one?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Nice...Could you send me one?


Bizzie looking in trees for cats...
Not finding any...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Bizzie looking in trees for cats...
> Not finding any...


Maybe if you put your phone down for five minutes you would be more effective in the cat rescue department...


----------



## BossPlow2010

K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Why is it snowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why is it snowing.


https://nsidc.org/cryosphere/snow/science/formation.html


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why is it snowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


>


Too slow....


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Too slow....


But, more thorough. I was going to post the one you did, but passed looking for a better description. And keeping in Wizconsin tradition, a video.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Ajlawn1

Good Lord...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> View attachment 214707
> 
> 
> View attachment 214708


Ethical

Looks like they still have the plow on. A v plow in scoop i presume. I saw a 1 tonne cruising around yesterday like that.


----------



## Hydromaster

Lane miles matter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WOW!!!!

Some local reports of rain--Casper and some snow downwind of Lake Ontario in Cuomoland, but the radar for the lower 48 is clear. Don't see that very often.


----------



## Hydromaster

Hugh

That storm out West is taking shape.
Snow and rain reported all over the northern Rocky's. Just say'en


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Some local reports of rain--Casper and some snow downwind of Lake Ontario in Cuomoland, but the radar for the lower 48 is clear. Don't see that very often.
> View attachment 214828


I Told you fellas it's over...


----------



## EWSplow

Beautiful day today.


----------



## EWSplow

Temperature today, mid 40s. Possibly 50 tomorrow.
Had to stop at lowes for something.
Saw some ethical salting going on. I don't know if they were there 3 days ago. Or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Beautiful day today.


The breeze is a bit brisk on this side of the pond.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Agreed. Still a bit chilly...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Agreed. Still a bit chilly...


The pools not heated?


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## NYH1

21° some flurries. Saying 61° on Wednesday.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

82° Sunny, several clouds in the sky...


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> 82° Sunny, several clouds in the sky...
> View attachment 214832


The Gretch cancelled winter and finally opened boating back up, cool!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> The Gretch cancelled winter and finally opened boating back up, cool!


Fat chance...unless her hubby is trying to get the boat in the water.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> 82° Sunny, several clouds in the sky...
> View attachment 214832


You in Jersey? I see @Randall Ave has his boat in already...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> The pools not heated?


That'd get spensive keeping her at 88° when it's only in the 40's...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You in Jersey? I see @Randall Ave has his boat in already...
> 
> View attachment 214833


You beat me to it, that's what I get for nappin.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Chilly or not that's not going to stop me from grilling some burgers, drinking some alcohol and playing pool with my cousins.


----------



## Hydromaster

48°F


----------



## BUFF

Warm today and suppose to be warmer tomorrow. Then cooling oof a tad as the week goes


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> You in Jersey? I see @Randall Ave has his boat in already...
> 
> View attachment 214833


That ain't me, I'm empty.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> That ain't me, I'm empty.


Used it all for bribes...?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Used it all for bribes...?


I'm confused, only thing here is a bottle of Berringer wine, and it ain't that good


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Defcon 5

Gonna be a warm one today...Looks the AJ is ready to roll


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> Gonna be a warm one today...Looks the AJ is ready to roll
> View attachment 214884


I just sat down at the dinner to get some breakfast, don't seem to be hungry anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumour on the playground is Mandletoe Monday for @Luther


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 214883


----------



## Western1

Oh boy


----------



## BossPlow2010

Couple sprinklies, dropped from 80 to 79° (damn weatherman...)
Sun is kinda out still....


----------



## Defcon 5

Another vacation for the Fantasy Island Fireman??....I don’t know who works less you or Ryan


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Never understood Tiny Tim.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Never understood Tiny Tim.....


He/it is more of a Ryan/Handy Andy kinda fella.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And yes, those are daffodils in AJ's pic, not tulips. Before some wiseguy corrects me.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> And yes, those are daffodils in AJ's pic, not tulips. Before some wiseguy corrects me.


Can you tip toe through them?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Can you tip toe through them?


Knock yourself oot.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And yes, those are daffodils in AJ's pic, not tulips. Before some wiseguy corrects me.


Woo


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Another vacation for the Fantasy Island Fireman??....I don't know who works less you or Ryan


All these perks and we're not even union...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> And yes, those are daffodils in AJ's pic, not tulips. Before some wiseguy corrects me.


BTW they're daffodils...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> BTW they're daffodils...


Are you sure?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> And yes, those are daffodils in AJ's pic, not tulips. Before some wiseguy corrects me.


It's over


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure?


No, I was taking the bait. thought they would be hyacinths!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> It's over


Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


No


----------



## Turf Z

I could go for a 2” snow to be honest


----------



## EWSplow

Turf Z said:


> I could go for a 2" snow to be honest


How far are you willing to go?


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> It's over


What is?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> I could go for a 2" snow to be honest


2" melts down to an inch now and would be a ethical salt... I'm down for that...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> What is?


Fall clean ups


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a great day for @Ajlawn1 to finish his fall cleanups...now that it's March.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like a great day for @Ajlawn1 to finish his fall cleanups...now that it's March.


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm bizzie...
> 
> View attachment 214928
> 
> View attachment 214929


Is that for "private" lots...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm bizzie...
> 
> View attachment 214928
> 
> View attachment 214929





Mr.Markus said:


> Is that for "private" time...


I'm guessing backpage is facing in...


----------



## Western1

Going to be hard to see out those windows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm bizzie...
> 
> View attachment 214928
> 
> View attachment 214929


That's some serious skin...


----------



## BUFF

Typical March, summer like weather then a foot or so of snow










Local NTAC's are saying this weekends storm has the same pattern as a storm we had in '03. 
Local news is spreading this aboot in reference to the '03 storm. 
_The multi-day storm dropped up to 3 feet of snow around metro Denver with more than 7 feet in the adjacent foothills between March 17-19. Strong northerly winds produced drifts in Denver up to 6 feet tall. Widespread damage was reported to trees, roofs and powerlines because the snow was so heavy and wet._

At my place I ended up with aboot 40" with drifts 5-6' tall. The county road was drifted in for a couple days and road sleds to town.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> It does look like its getting closer to you...
> 
> View attachment 214610


It's real close now.......Got a freezer status update this morning, it's ready to schedule a delivery after 23wks of being in order.


----------



## Western1

Keep believing


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Typical March, summer like weather then a foot or so of snow
> 
> View attachment 214930
> 
> 
> Local NTAC's are saying this weekends storm has the same pattern as a storm we had in '03.
> Local news is spreading this aboot in reference to the '03 storm.
> _The multi-day storm dropped up to 3 feet of snow around metro Denver with more than 7 feet in the adjacent foothills between March 17-19. Strong northerly winds produced drifts in Denver up to 6 feet tall. Widespread damage was reported to trees, roofs and powerlines because the snow was so heavy and wet._
> 
> At my place I ended up with aboot 40" with drifts 5-6' tall. The county road was drifted in for a couple days and road sleds to town.


Wow you got a spring storm 18yrs ago


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Wow you got a spring storm 18yrs ago


I know..... crazy eh....


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> It's real close now.......Got a freezer status update this morning, it's ready to schedule a delivery after 23wks of being in order.


Sure it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Typical March, summer like weather then a foot or so of snow
> 
> View attachment 214930
> 
> 
> Local NTAC's are saying this weekends storm has the same pattern as a storm we had in '03.
> Local news is spreading this aboot in reference to the '03 storm.
> _The multi-day storm dropped up to 3 feet of snow around metro Denver with more than 7 feet in the adjacent foothills between March 17-19. Strong northerly winds produced drifts in Denver up to 6 feet tall. Widespread damage was reported to trees, roofs and powerlines because the snow was so heavy and wet._
> 
> At my place I ended up with aboot 40" with drifts 5-6' tall. The county road was drifted in for a couple days and road sleds to town.


I recall that storm...quite the poop show from what I remember.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm bizzie...
> 
> View attachment 214928
> 
> View attachment 214929


are you in little Mexico ?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm bizzie...
> 
> View attachment 214928
> 
> View attachment 214929


I see you left a peep hole in the center of the windshield to still be able to take creeper pictures


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> are you in little Mexico ?





Defcon 5 said:


> I see you left a peep hole in the center of the windshield to still be able to take creeper pictures


Ha, yes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Spring is OVER!!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spring is OVER!!!
> 
> View attachment 214933


Running a little behind on snowpack and the incoming storm will certainly help it along with cooler weather to slow melting.


----------



## Hydromaster

Shirley , You’re not calling for first summer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Negative Ghostrider...and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Hydromaster

We might get a skiff RF to 2" down here in the foothills.


----------



## BUFF

Warming weather and a couple days in the upper sixties woke up the 








Also notice dafadillers and poppy's poking oot next between the sidewalk and fountain of the house today.
With the snow coming in this weekend and temps continuing to be warmer I'm thinking it's time to spread some pre im fert


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> We might get a skiff RF to 2" down here in the foothills.
> 
> View attachment 214935


Looks more like a dingy than a skiff.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like Bufftopia is going to see a little snow this weekend.


----------



## Western1

Probably delay the freezer shipment!!!


----------



## Western1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like Bufftopia is going to see a little snow this weekend.
> View attachment 214968


Buff send some over to the Midwest please


----------



## Mark Oomkes

a!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Western1 said:


> Probably delay the freezer shipment!!!


Depends on if they are climbing the mountain or coming down when it hits...


----------



## Western1

Mr.Markus said:


> Depends on if they are climbing the mountain or coming down when it hits...
> View attachment 214969


a


----------



## Mr.Markus

H


Western1 said:


> a


Fixed it.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like Bufftopia is going to see a little snow this weekend.
> View attachment 214968


Yes.... would seem they got the first forecast correct, weak system moved in last night as rain then switched to snow and left aboot an inch on the grass.


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Probably delay the freezer shipment!!!


I posted the freezer is in, just need to schedule delivery...... pay attention.


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Buff send some over to the Midwest please


Sit does go down hill but by the time it gets to ewe it'll be liquid....


----------



## Western1

So it’s not in your possession? How do you know “it’s” in?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> a


Actually in Kannada it's "eh".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> So it's not in your possession? How do you know "it's" in?


Cuz it's not oot?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually in Kannada it's "eh".


h?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually in Kannada it's "eh".


Now you're just showing off :canadaflag:


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I posted the freezer is in, just need to schedule delivery...... pay attention.


Did you get a picture...if not ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Now you're just showing off :canadaflag:


es!


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spring is OVER!!!
> 
> View attachment 214933


Is not...That looks like a Ryan Bookface map


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Is not...That looks like a Ryan Bookface map


I don't have BookFace.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Keep your plows on.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Keep your plows on.


Oh yeah???


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Keep your plows on.


Why? Counter weight for mulch?


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Keep your plows on.


What's Ryan saying?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> What's Ryan saying?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


>


a!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Well looks like she had a long night at the pub....


----------



## Western1

Or day?


----------



## Hydromaster

Western1 said:


> Or day?


Looks like she peaked to early, not everyone is cut out to day-drink.


----------



## Western1

es!


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like she peaked to early, *not everyone is cut out to day-drink*.


Helps when you start in the morning.Thumbs Up


----------



## Hydromaster

Tha


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Brings back memories, or more like nightmares.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Brings back memories, or more like nightmares.


someone you dated?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Brings back memories, or more like nightmares.


As long as you're not waking up next to them more than once......... It's not a big problem


----------



## Western1

a!


----------



## Western1

Middle of the night escape. Unless it was worth more?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spring is OVER!!!
> 
> View attachment 214933


Maybe I should send this to some of my resi blower customers like the following.

He emailed _" I've been meaning to get in touch with you regarding this month's payment. With the unusually small amount of snow we've received this year, I feel as though we've already paid a fairly high per-plow rate this winter. And considering the weather forecast and seeing how little snow we now have, I have a difficult time bringing myself to pay for another month of snow removal service. Are you okay with us ending our agreement for the rest of the season?"_

I responded "_I understand your frustration with the weather vs seasonal service pricing. Our winters vary from year to year but over time the seasonal pricing is fair and works for both the customer and us. When we have an unusually large amount of snow during a winter I do not charge extra. That would go against the service agreement I have with all our customers and would be considered a breach of contract. The cost of the service does not change according to the amount of snow we receive. It is a fixed price agreed upon at the beginning of the winter_."

No response yet. Should be interesting if the last payment doesnt arrive.

We are down 4 feet of snow from our average so I get it. Hoping we don't get a 4 feet above average winter next time around though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Are you going to send him a renewal next year?

PS Payment in full, upfront. No payment, no plow. Or pay half by Oct 15 or Nov 1 and the other half by Jan 1. I was screwed once by the 50% payments so we went to payment in full at the beginning of the season. Only for the residentials. Although we have some small commercial on 2 pay.

PPS What a moron.


----------



## Western1

Yea people just don’t understand. I’ve had people that continually switch back and forth on seasonal and per push. They almost never win.


----------



## Western1

Like double OO. I go half up front and half due January 1st on seasonal. Most just pay total up front


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And no discount for paying upfront.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> And no discount for paying upfront.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you going to send him a renewal next year?
> 
> PS Payment in full, upfront. No payment, no plow. Or pay half by Oct 15 or Nov 1 and the other half by Jan 1. I was screwed once by the 50% payments so we went to payment in full at the beginning of the season. Only for the residentials. Although we have some small commercial on 2 pay.
> 
> PPS What a moron.


No way am I renewing that guy unless he pays.

I offer the pay in full for season and many customers choose it. I planned on switching to two payments next season. It's getting to be way too much billing.

Any customers bail when you switched to pay in full for season?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> No way am I renewing that guy unless he pays.
> 
> I offer the pay in full for season and many customers choose it. I planned on switching to two payments next season. It's getting to be way too much billing.
> 
> Any customers bail when you switched to pay in full for season?


No, some may not have signed, but I don't care.

Even just emailing invoices and receiving checks, depositing, etc costs way too much for how little monthly checks for resi's are. Or small commercials.

Really not sure how my "competition" does it and don't care.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> And no discount for paying upfront.


I get asked that all the time. Or senior discounts. Not happening.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I find that pointing out the weather discrepancies from year to year doest get through to them. If you explain that the price is based on being available for service, for equipment purchases,maintenance and staffing they get a clearer picture. That these costs are fixed to you like their snow service quote is fixed to them...
Seniors pay more....


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like some snow will settle down the 
Kids in Bolder

“heaviest snowfall stretching from Denver and Boulder in Colorado northward into Cheyenne and Casper, Wyoming and northeastward into Scottsbluff, Nebraska and Rapid City, South Dakota. In these areas, 2 to 3 feet of snow may be common. There's even some chance that isolated locations will pick up as much as 50 inches of snow during this elongated, six-day series of weather events.”


----------



## Western1

Schedule freezer delivery for tomorrow!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like some snow will settle down the
> Kids in Bolder
> 
> "heaviest snowfall stretching from Denver and Boulder in Colorado northward into Cheyenne and Casper, Wyoming and northeastward into Scottsbluff, Nebraska and Rapid City, South Dakota. In these areas, 2 to 3 feet of snow may be common. There's even some chance that isolated locations will pick up as much as 50 inches of snow during this elongated, six-day series of weather events."


Maybe some Midwest snowfighters will be traveling out that way...


----------



## Western1

Road trip to Bufftopia!


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> someone you dated?


I never said I was very smart.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe he'll hide beer in the driveway for a welcoming surprise for the helpful ones...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like some snow will settle down the
> Kids in Bolder
> 
> "heaviest snowfall stretching from Denver and Boulder in Colorado northward into Cheyenne and Casper, Wyoming and northeastward into Scottsbluff, Nebraska and Rapid City, South Dakota. In these areas, 2 to 3 feet of snow may be common. There's even some chance that isolated locations will pick up as much as 50 inches of snow during this elongated, six-day series of weather events."


Oh snap...... don't have anyplace to go or a reason the leave home and have plenty to do at home.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe some Midwest snowfighters will be traveling out that way...


Only a moron wood do that....


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Road trip to Bufftopia!


I'm bizzy


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Only a moron wood do that....


Have you been paying attention to my surroundings state photos the past days...?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Have you been paying attention to my surroundings state photos the past days...?


Yes, those were the morons I referred too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Keep your plows on.


I need another vacation...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I need another vacation...


Another? I didn't even make it to the UP snowmobiling this year.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Another? I didn't even make it to the UP snowmobiling this year.


Probably a direct correlation to that and not having a Christmas party...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Probably a direct correlation to that and not having a Christmas party...


I'm old, tired and lazy?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm old, tired and lazy?


Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Only a moron wood do that....


I'm halfway through Kneebraski...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm halfway through Kneebraski...


Are you driving the wheel loader?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you driving the wheel loader?


Ventrac


----------



## Western1

Are YOU delivering the freezer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What freezer?


----------



## Western1

a!


----------



## Western1

This you?


----------



## Western1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ventracs aren't orange.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ventracs aren't orange.


You know how hard it is to find a ventrac hauling a freezer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

o


----------



## Western1

Pretend


----------



## Western1

a!


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe some Midwest snowfighters will be traveling out that way...


Spewing obscenity's the whole way??


----------



## Defcon 5

Western1 said:


> Road trip to Bufftopia!


im sure he is Bizzie...I know I am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Spewing obscenity's the whole way??


And honking the horn.


----------



## Western1

Defcon 5 said:


> im sure he is Bizzie...I know I am


Yes


----------



## Western1

Defcon 5 said:


> im sure he is Bizzie...I know I am


No time for degenerate plow jockeys


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> No time for degenerate plow jockeys


My portfolio of degenerate associates if full.....


----------



## BUFF

It's going to be heavy slop.



















May have to drag oot the plow....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm halfway through Kneebraski...


Past observations shows you're warden wouldn't let you leave unsupervised.......


----------



## Western1

Ha!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's going to be heavy slop.
> 
> View attachment 215004
> 
> 
> View attachment 215005
> 
> 
> May have to drag oot the plow....


You don't think it will burn oof in a day or three?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Itll make digging up those beer in your driveway so much more rewarding...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't think it will burn oof in a day or three?


Thats my hope


----------



## BUFF

How wood this fly back east?

Fort Collins has 24 snowplows and focuses on main roadways firts-think College Avenue, Prospect Road, Harmony Road and Lemay Avenue. After those, other high-traffic streets such as Remington Street and Swallow Road get plowed.

*Residential streets are only plowed "when snow accumulation completely blocks traffic movement," according to the city of Fort Collins website.*

Beyond Fort Collins, CDOT in its news release said it will be clearing I-25, I-70 and other impacted interstates. CDOT says it will not plow secondary routes until the worst of the storm passes.

Find this funny but said that people need to have a guide....
https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...spring-snowstorm/ar-BB1etOmr?ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Thats my hope


Presalt... You'll be fine.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Presalt... You'll be fine.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Itll make digging up those beer in your driveway so much more rewarding...


You can call it Beerster, kinda like Easter but without the eggs.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> View attachment 215009


Turn around Mark no money to be made there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Turn around Mark no money to be made there.


Meh, I have the snowblower mounted on the Ventrac...and I'm 5/8 of the way through Kneebraski now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, I have the snowblower mounted on the Ventrac...and I'm 5/8 of the way through Kneebraski now.


You'd be there already if you'd just brought a bucket...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, I have the snowblower mounted on the Ventrac...and I'm 5/8 of the way through Kneebraski now.


Sounds like it'll stay warm enough your carb won't freeze up there...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like it'll stay warm enough your carb won't freeze up there...


If he was driving a Ferd, he'd be there already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> If he was driving a Ferd, he'd be there already.


$24,000 F550 with a 6.0?

Nevermind, wouldn't have made it out of my driveway.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> $24,000 F550 with a 6.0?
> 
> Nevermind, wouldn't have made it out of my driveway.


You go into too many details. Take it as a challenge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You go into too many details. Take it as a challenge.


I had 3 separate "challenges". 4 if you count that POS Meyer spreader.

That's enough...now the only challenge I want is deciding when to drink another beer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had 3 separate "challenges". 4 if you count that POS Meyer spreader.
> 
> That's enough...now the only challenge I want is deciding when to drink another beer.


ITS the MOST wonderful TIME of the year...


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> How wood this fly back east?
> 
> Fort Collins has 24 snowplows and focuses on main roadways firts-think College Avenue, Prospect Road, Harmony Road and Lemay Avenue. After those, other high-traffic streets such as Remington Street and Swallow Road get plowed.
> 
> *Residential streets are only plowed "when snow accumulation completely blocks traffic movement," according to the city of Fort Collins website.*
> 
> Beyond Fort Collins, CDOT in its news release said it will be clearing I-25, I-70 and other impacted interstates. CDOT says it will not plow secondary routes until the worst of the storm passes.
> 
> Find this funny but said that people need to have a guide....
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...spring-snowstorm/ar-BB1etOmr?ocid=hplocalnews


Wait till it melts. Hire guy from Arkansas?


----------



## Randall Ave

Its 62 and the suns out, nice day, just sayen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Its 62 and the suns out, nice day, just sayen.


Nice day to blow up some rocks?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Partly sunny 65 here and very windy. Was suppose to rain most of the day havent seen a drop yet. I did here it come down hard during the night.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Partly sunny 65 here and very windy. Was suppose to rain most of the day havent seen a drop yet. I did here it come down hard during the night.


Windy here too. The temperature dropped about 12 degrees between 5am & 7am.
The old lady sent a text and said our power is out. I asked if she paid the bill.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Windy here too. The temperature dropped about 12 degrees between 5am & 7am.
> The old lady sent a text and said our power is out. I asked if she paid the bill.


And thats how the fight started...

45 here now. Wind settled down a bit. A few trees down this morning. Had to clear one from the Girl scouts office. Employee said the staff loaded him up with thin mints and tagalongs after he finished.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> And thats how the fight started...
> 
> 45 here now. Wind settled down a bit. A few trees down this morning. Had to clear one from the Girl scouts office. Employee said the staff loaded him up with thin mints and tagalongs after he finished.


Did you confiscate them afterwards as unauthorized contraband...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bah Ha Ha.... 99...


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you confiscate them afterwards as unauthorized contraband...


Only if they were samoas. Can eat those by the handful


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bah Ha Ha.... 99...
> 
> View attachment 215045


a!


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice day to blow up some rocks?


At least I got paid for it today.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> At least I got paid for it today.


YOU got paid today, or someone else?


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> YOU got paid today, or someone else?


Very strange day, quite a few people paid today, but no one showed up with cash.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Very strange day, quite a few people paid today, but no one showed up with cash.


Or Heineken?


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Or Heineken?


I'm home on the couch, and I'm dry, no beer, no orange.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bah Ha Ha.... 99...
> 
> View attachment 215045


Suppose to be some Tundersnow action too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Suppose to be some Tundersnow action too.


Jim Cana tuna will be there exaggerating how bad it is.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Jim Cana tuna will be there exaggerating how bad it is.


Speaking of tuna...... You can Tuna piano but can't Tuna fish.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Made it to Bufftopia for this alleged epic storm.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy crap and to think I was just joking...


----------



## Western1

He’s bizzie


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

John_DeereGreen said:


> Made it to Bufftopia for this alleged epic storm.
> View attachment 215106


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy crap and to think I was just joking...


Pretty much a once in a lifetime chance. We couldn't say no.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty much a once in a lifetime chance. We couldn't say no.


You just typed it but you can't say it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pretty much a once in a lifetime chance. We couldn't say no.


FWIW, they had an "epic" storm like this back in '03.

So unless you have a really short life...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, they had an "epic" storm like this back in '03.
> 
> So unless you have a really short life...


I know. The ability to come this far isn't always possible for us either, so that's part of the "likely once in a lifetime"


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> I know. The ability to come this far isn't always possible for us either, so that's part of the "likely once in a lifetime"


I thought you got out of the maintenance business


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> I thought you got out of the maintenance business


Yep. I let monkeys fight for banana scraps now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yep. I let monkeys fight for banana scraps now.


That's nice....funny, I can make money at it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunning 
48°f

And 
I saw a fish
I saw a moose 
I drove down the road and I saw a goose.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Sunning
> 48°f
> 
> And
> I saw a fish
> I saw a moose
> I drove down the road and I saw a goose.
> View attachment 215145
> View attachment 215146


Careful Dr Seuss...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Careful Dr Seuss...


But how does that moose identify with itself?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr. moose


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do you have something against Farmer Green Jeans?


----------



## Hydromaster

Dew Eue?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice....funny, I can make money at it.


Ive known lots of guys who come into the market too cheap, gather up what they consider a good market share and then complain theres no money in it and sell it or quit. They justify their move to everyone by labeling the industry as a non money maker or monkey work and quite frankly some of us do better when they stop dragging that industry price down. 
I havent had to borrow money since I was 32. The year I paid off my mortgage.
His banana scraps are my banana bread...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice....funny, I can make money at it.


Not saying I didn't make money at it. I'm saying I can make better margins with less overhead and fewer people.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yep. I let monkeys fight for banana scraps now.


I take offense to the monkey comment..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> I take offense to the monkey comment..


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Not saying I didn't make money at it. I'm saying I can make better margins with less overhead and fewer people.


If you're working for banana scraps you're either working for the wrong customers, not pricing correctly or both.

And I'd one thinks one has to have the latest and greatest equipment these factors can lead to financial difficulties and/or bankruptcy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you're working for banana scraps you're either working for the wrong customers, not pricing correctly or both.
> 
> And I'd one thinks one has to have the latest and greatest equipment these factors can lead to financial difficulties and/or bankruptcy.


It's not just this industry...... typically it's someone that has something to prove and their ego kicks in.
I know of a few guys that have failed at business, some learn from the mistakes while others start up another to follow the same path as before which starts with getting deep in debt and with in a few yrs they file bankruptcy. It's almost a lifestyle.


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> It's not just this industry...... typically it's someone that has something to prove and their ego kicks in.
> I know of a few guys that have failed at business, some learn from the mistakes while others start up another to follow the same path as before which starts with getting deep in debt and with in a few yrs they file bankruptcy. It's almost a lifestyle.


I Noah guy like that...

I can't count all the different companies without removing my boots

Every time it was "someone else's fault" for why the current business failed...

Never once saw him change his spending habits... his wife's nails and hair were always done too...

Champagne tastes... on a beer budget


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> I Noah guy like that...
> 
> I can't count all the different companies without removing my boots
> 
> Every time it was "someone else's fault" for why the current business failed...
> 
> Never once saw him change his spending habits... his wife's nails and hair were always done too...
> 
> Champagne tastes... on a beer budget


We had a mason the same way. He'd buy new equipment (skid steers, snow plows, etc). He'd need some cash, so we'd buy stuff from him for pennies on the dollar. Then He'd go buy something else and the cycle continued. We got some pretty good deals. I bought a little sports car from him on Friday and peddled it on Monday. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure how many "contractors" I've seen over the years that were a "flash in the pan". All kinds of brand new equipment and trucks, etc. Tons of work. Within 5 years they're gone, and the last couple the equipment looked like rolling scrap. 

Lawn and dirt monkeys. 

Banks hand out money left and right, but if one isn't charging enough to cover replacement costs...well things don't go well. And living the lifestyle of a big bizness owner. Buying equipment that is underused just to keep up with the Joneses. Diversifying into every service under the sun...but if you're not making money on your core business, adding another service isn't going to turn that one around.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are suppose to get 1/2" of snow tonight with temps down to 27. I think its going to stick.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are suppose to get 1/2" of snow tonight with temps down to 27. I think its going to stick.


1-3" is supposed to fall here. Pavement temperature still pretty warm. I saw a low tonight of 31*. Still trying to decide on putting plows back on.


----------



## Hydromaster

34°


----------



## Turf Z

Forget the plows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Forget the plows


Darn right...we have salt to get rid of.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darn right...we have salt to get rid of.


It's over


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> It's over


You're not @Defcon 5

And it isn't until the phat lady sings...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> It's over


It might be over in Illitucky but I dont think its over here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It might be over in Illitucky but I dont think its over here.


Well if it's not over there then who is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well if it's not over there then who is...


Who is what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://cowboystatedaily.com/2021/0...IM3Fckj8ZOrBZF4PdsECD-eKT6oLOSVEpEvIAGOVrOpvQ


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://cowboystatedaily.com/2021/0...IM3Fckj8ZOrBZF4PdsECD-eKT6oLOSVEpEvIAGOVrOpvQ


"WYDOT will need rotary plows (typically used to clear WYO 130 of snow in the spring) to clear drifts accumulating on portions of I-80," they said.

Rotary plow?


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are suppose to get 1/2" of snow tonight with temps down to 27. I think its going to stick.


Ground temps are to warm....It's Over!!


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> "WYDOT will need rotary plows (typically used to clear WYO 130 of snow in the spring) to clear drifts accumulating on portions of I-80," they said.
> 
> Rotary plow?
> View attachment 215205


But, does it have 100% positive traction?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Ground temps are to warm....It's Over!!


That's only downriver...

We have a WaWa in effect.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> But, does it have 100% positive traction?


Not sure about traction but would make a good lawn aerator.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Not sure about traction but would make a good lawn aerator.


And leaf blower?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Ground temps are to warm....It's Over!!


You need to remember he plows a bunch of grass lawns...


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> It might be over in Illitucky but I dont think its over here.


still going here...

@Mark13 said it just started up north by him


----------



## Ajlawn1

Coming down with some authority, nothing but wet pavement...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whose authority?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://cowboystatedaily.com/2021/0...IM3Fckj8ZOrBZF4PdsECD-eKT6oLOSVEpEvIAGOVrOpvQ


It was quite the sit show up there, still is with many roads still closed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It was quite the sit show up there, still is with many roads still closed.


Did you notice a convoy of 6.0s pulling skidsteers headed nort?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you notice a convoy of 6.0s pulling skidsteers headed nort?


Nope.....
Haven't gone anyplace other than my next door neighbors since Friday afternoon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you notice a convoy of 6.0s pulling skidsteers headed nort?


 And sea containers full of salt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Nope.....
> Haven't gone anyplace other than my next door neighbors since Friday afternoon.


You have to be out of beer by now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Coming down with some authority, nothing but wet pavement...


Are snow is coming at night and it doesnt melt like daytime snow. :laugh:


----------



## Western1

How much snow at the Buff compound?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are snow is coming at night and it doesnt melt like daytime snow. :laugh:


It won't make it to you with as much intensity and authority...

Now the sun's out...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It won't make it to you with as much intensity and authority...
> 
> Now the sun's out...


We are thinking about pre salting anyway because they are showing a slight chance of freezing rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are thinking about pre salting anyway because they are showing a slight chance of freezing rain.


Its over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are thinking about pre salting anyway because they are showing a slight chance of freezing rain.


I was thinking about prebeering.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its over...
> 
> View attachment 215213


Checked the radar around 1pm (my time) today. It looked like you were getting snow with rain coming in behind it.


----------



## Turf Z

Blows my mind seeing properties mulched already.
Piles of snow and sod in the corners of the parking areas still.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://cowboystatedaily.com/2021/0...IM3Fckj8ZOrBZF4PdsECD-eKT6oLOSVEpEvIAGOVrOpvQ


Time to dig out the cows


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z said:


> Blows my mind seeing properties mulched already.
> Piles of snow and sod in the corners of the parking areas still.


We did a "mid season" parking lot cleanup because of how slow it was, will be doing one more this week.

also re-defined a couple bed edges.
Cant get any product, because of frosty laws. So bidding a few muni jobs and bla bla bla


----------



## EWSplow

Finally some snow falling. 
Traffic cams in kenosha and racine have showed snow on grass, but wet roads for the past hour or so.
I've gotten 3 texts in the last hour from a laborer asking if he's doing snow tonight. I have no freaking idea. My crystal ball is on the fritz.

1 more text and I'll be prebeering.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Getting ready to head north to see what kind of disaster Cheyenne is. Being told lots have 4-6’ drifts in many spots.


----------



## EWSplow

John_DeereGreen said:


> Getting ready to head north to see what kind of disaster Cheyenne is. Being told lots have 4-6' drifts in many spots.


NO Videos of snow in CO?
If you smell meat smoking on your way , you could probably find @BUFF house.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

EWSplow said:


> NO Videos of snow in CO?
> If you smell meat smoking on your way , you could probably find @BUFF house.


I put some videos and pictures on Facebook

I'm guessing we won't be more than a few miles from him on the way up. Heck I'm probably only 30 miles from him now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Welp had to sling a little on my parking garage, temps never made it to the mid and upper thirties yet like forecasted...


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 24 and cloudy here. Got three road jobs today. Trying to call in sick, no one is answering the phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Walked out of the garage and it was misting and icing up.

Got everyone headed in and now it's drying up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> It's 24 and cloudy here. Got three road jobs today. Trying to call in sick, no one is answering the phone.


Can't you roll over and tell her to pick up the phone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Getting ready to head north to see what kind of disaster Cheyenne is. Being told lots have 4-6' drifts in many spots.


Don't forget the bike flag...


----------



## Western1

Nothing here


----------



## Western1

Not even ethical


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Walked out of the garage and it was misting and icing up.
> 
> Got everyone headed in and now it's drying up.


Flurries here...went for a loop.....Loaded up the truck ran a loop , unloaded the truck right back in the shed....
What do I pay this guy for...?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You have to be out of beer by now.


It was more of a whiskey storm....


----------



## Western1

Post whiskeying?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> How much snow at the Buff compound?


1.5-6' depending on where you were in the yard.




























Plowed with my ATV Sunday afternoon to get rid of the majority of the snow and picked up another 6-7" Sunday night. Got piles 7-8' tall.
Plowed my elderly neighbor yesterday, he had a drift that was aboot 3' and as you got closer to the garage it was 4-4.5'. Once I got through it just sliced away at it like it was a prime rib.


----------



## Luther

Western1 said:


> Not even ethical


Unethical doesn't come close to what happened around here. Inept and Incompetence is a little closer to describe these people. Bone dry sites with a fresh app on them. Anyone that salted around these parts is a total clown.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Can't you roll over and tell her to pick up the phone...


She's still sleeping, but there's a cash job later today, something tells me she will be here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Are jobs are like Mcdonalds fries, lightly salted.


----------



## EWSplow

Luther said:


> Unethical doesn't come close to what happened around here. Inept and Incompetence is a little closer to describe these people. Bone dry sites with a fresh app on them. Anyone that salted around these parts is a total clown.


We could have ethically salted walks last night. There were a few slushy spots on some here and there early this morning. I almost did just so I could fall asleep without thinking about it. It was 34* though so we didn't do them this morning either.


----------



## Philbilly2

Pretty sure the township was cleaning out the bins last night here... hard roads have got grit on them this am then the gravel roads


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Unethical doesn't come close to what happened around here. Inept and Incompetence is a little closer to describe these people. Bone dry sites with a fresh app on them. Anyone that salted around these parts is a total clown.


Apparently it's over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Apparently it's over...
> View attachment 215247


Someone is waxing intoxicated.


----------



## Landgreen

Less than a half an inch forecasted for overnight. Ended up with about 3 in in some places. It was quite the scramble this morning. Got our lots done but still taking care of some drives. County got caught with their pants down and didn't get out till later so schools were closed.


----------



## NYH1

36° and crappy.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

The storm from this past weekend did a pretty good job of getting the SnoPack closer to "normal"
Before the storm









Todays data










Still have till mid May <> to add to it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I’m amazed at how quickly snow melts out here. And the overall mentality of how it’s handled here. Wish the eastern half of the country would get on board with western snow management.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm amazed at how quickly snow melts out here. And the overall mentality of how it's handled here. Wish the eastern half of the country would get on board with western snow management.


The sun really cooks it oof, it could be single midget temps and it still melts.
Snowflakes from the east, south and west have changed how snow it being handled over the past 25 or so years. I see more wet streets/parking lots and more chemicals being used in city's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't understandwhat you're talking about. Your snow sticks around for a shorter period because they handle it differently or is it smaller snowfalls that the sun burns off?


----------



## prezek

BUFF said:


> The sun really cooks it oof, it could be single *midget* temps and it still melts.
> Snowflakes from the east, south and west have changed how snow it being handled over the past 25 or so years. I see more wet streets/parking lots and more chemicals being used in city's.


Freudian slip?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't understandwhat you're talking about. Your snow sticks around for a shorter period because they handle it differently or is it smaller snowfalls that the sun burns off?


Not completely sure what JDG meant by handling it differently, I assumed it was salt usage.
The majority of our storms leave 8" or less with the bulk of them 4"or less, fluctuating temps, sun more often than not cooks oof the snow quick. When we get our typical storms the snow is gone in a couple days and in some cases within 24-36 hrs where it's exposed to sun. We also get Chinook winds typically in January which is dry desert air that brings temps up and cooks oof snow.


----------



## BUFF

prezek said:


> Freudian slip?


Big hands. Little keyboard....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> The sun really cooks it oof, it could be single midget temps and it still melts.
> Snowflakes from the east, south and west have changed how snow it being handled over the past 25 or so years. I see more wet streets/parking lots and more chemicals being used in city's.


Probably helps being two hours behind and getting that extra two hours of sun too...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> The sun really cooks it oof, it could be single midget temps and it still melts.
> Snowflakes from the east, south and west have changed how snow it being handled over the past 25 or so years. I see more wet streets/parking lots and more chemicals being used in city's.


Easterners out there skiing, etc expect things to look like their cities?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Not completely sure what JDG meant by handling it differently, I assumed it was salt usage.
> The majority of our storms leave 8" or less with the bulk of them 4"or less, fluctuating temps, sun more often than not cooks oof the snow quick. When we get our typical storms the snow is gone in a couple days and in some cases within 24-36 hrs where it's exposed to sun. We also get Chinook winds typically in January which is dry desert air that brings temps up and cooks oof snow.


When maintaining exterior ice rinks, winds would reduce the amount of ice drastically.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Easterners out there skiing, etc expect things to look like their cities?


When it comes to clear roads and parking lots, yes


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> When maintaining exterior ice rinks, winds would reduce the amount of ice drastically.


Correct, ice fishing on plains lakes only happens a few times a year and the ice really never get more the 6" thick.
Ice is on/off several times a winter


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Not completely sure what JDG meant by handling it differently, I assumed it was salt usage.
> The majority of our storms leave 8" or less with the bulk of them 4"or less, fluctuating temps, sun more often than not cooks oof the snow quick. When we get our typical storms the snow is gone in a couple days and in some cases within 24-36 hrs where it's exposed to sun. We also get Chinook winds typically in January which is dry desert air that brings temps up and cooks oof snow.


Yes, the lack of salt usage is impressive. As well as the non rush mentality of clearing streets. They didn't seem to get too worried about anything. The way the streets were here 2 days after the snow stopped, people back east would've been up in arms over.

We went up to Cheyenne for some emergency service work and the difference in roads at the state line was downright incredible. It was almost like WYDOT said "meh, it'll melt, we give up"


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And salt is amazingly more effective out here. The company we’re in Denver for put me in one of their 550’s to salt one night. Forget about everything you learn on application rates in the east. It takes like 20% of that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes, the lack of salt usage is impressive. As well as the non rush mentality of clearing streets. They didn't seem to get too worried about anything. The way the streets were here 2 days after the snow stopped, people back east would've been up in arms over.
> 
> We went up to Cheyenne for some emergency service work and the difference in roads at the state line was downright incredible. It was almost like WYDOT said "meh, it'll melt, we give up"


Snowfall like that it'll be 2 days before the muni's think about hitting side roads around here, likely longer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> And salt is amazingly more effective out here. The company we're in Denver for put me in one of their 550's to salt one night. Forget about everything you learn on application rates in the east. It takes like 20% of that.


6.0?

Bulletproofed?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowfall like that it'll be 2 days before the muni's think about hitting side roads around here, likely longer.


About the only thing they even bothered with the first 36 hours were the interstates and 4+lane streets in town. And the 4+ lane streets were lucky to have 1 pass each direction. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> 6.0?
> 
> Bulletproofed?


6 month old 6.7. They had to screw it up with a snowex auger v box though.


----------



## Hydromaster

Woke up to this


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes, the lack of salt usage is impressive. As well as the non rush mentality of clearing streets. They didn't seem to get too worried about anything. The way the streets were here 2 days after the snow stopped, people back east would've been up in arms over.
> 
> We went up to Cheyenne for some emergency service work and the difference in roads at the state line was downright incredible. It was almost like WYDOT said "meh, it'll melt, we give up"


Ice Slicer from Ewetah is the primary bulk used and primarily at intersection and overpass's. Not mulch is needed when the sun pops.
Focal point with WyoDot is the interstates and primary state HI-Ways. States oot here have no problem gating oof / closing the HI-Ways to make plowing and vehicle recovery safer and more efficient.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Woke up to this
> View attachment 215431


Just now...! Its lunchtime!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Just now...! Its lunchtime!


Kinda feels like lunch should be in about an hour...


----------



## Hydromaster

It was a late night at the brewery.
Dogs didn’t wake up
It was snowing

I rolled over and went back to sleep. Lol

Meh, It’ll melt off in the afternoon
I’m not even going to plow it.

Went out for breakfast
It’s 9;30


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Woke up to this
> View attachment 215431


I'd be a little whizzed off too, if I woke up to a Dodge...


----------



## Hydromaster

Doesn’t hurt coming from a ford owner


----------



## cwren2472

Hydromaster said:


> Woke up to this
> View attachment 215431


At least it got rid of those pesky turkeys pecking at your chrome


----------



## Hydromaster

Still snowen


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Kinda feels like lunch should be in about an hour...


Slacker...!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Ice Slicer from Ewetah is the primary bulk used and primarily at intersection and overpass's. Not mulch is needed when the sun pops.
> Focal point with WyoDot is the interstates and primary state HI-Ways. States oot here have no problem gating oof / closing the HI-Ways to make plowing and vehicle recovery safer and more efficient.


It looked like they did a ton of sand and brine application around Denver. It took us about 4 hours to pick our way north out of Thornton to Cheyenne the other day with the road closures.

I think the coolest part of WYDOT was probably the road graders with v plows running 20+ mph down the road plowing and the blowers blowing snow back 150-200'. I thought I'd seen drifts back home on the flat ground but that's nothing compared to up there.


----------



## Hydromaster

And noone plowed


----------



## Mr.Markus

cwren2472 said:


> At least it got rid of those pesky turkeys pecking at your chrome


GMs are chickenproof.....

Impeckable!


----------



## Hydromaster

4"-5 in town so far


----------



## BossPlow2010

Lawns are really greening up...


----------



## Luther

Fake turf


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Lawn is really greening up...
> View attachment 215451


Fixed it...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Fake turf


It's most certainly real.


----------



## NYH1

Luther said:


> Fake turf


Fake turf or phile turf?

NYH1.


----------



## Luther

Deep fake turf


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Deep fake


They probably died it with food kouloring for St Pattys.


----------



## Luther




----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> View attachment 215455


Dude that's water not grass.....


----------



## Luther

Chicago water. The city didn’t want the crowds this year cuz of the rona, so they decided to not turn it green this year. A group of sneaky plumbers did it in the middle of the night anyways to the delight of everyone.


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Chicago water. The city didn't want the crowds this year cuz of the rona, so they decided to not turn it green this year. A group of sneaky plumbers did it in the middle of the night anyways to the delight of everyone.


Gotcha


----------



## BossPlow2010

Not fake...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not fake...
> View attachment 215468


Painted/dyed?


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> Painted/dyed?


Yes. Lesco paint


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We don't see this very often.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't see this very often.
> 
> View attachment 215518


Hazardous?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hazardous?


Humidity and dewpoint miron.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't see this very often.
> 
> View attachment 215518


4G?


----------



## BUFF

Was clear most the morning and hit aboot 40*, wind kicked up, clouds rolled in and cooled oof quick. Aboot 3pm had a short session of drizzle then switched to snow. Roads are covered and 3-4" in the forecast tonight.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> 4G?


no, he's talking about posting something 6 hours after it happened, we don't see that very often...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Humidity and dewpoint miron.


Ootwest dry, enjoy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 4G?


It took 6 hours on dial-up to load that screenshot.


----------



## Western1

Thought I heard as low as 12 or 14 percent humidity over here. Thought wow how can that be


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Was clear most the morning and hit aboot 40*, wind kicked up, clouds rolled in and cooled oof quick. Aboot 3pm had a short session of drizzle then switched to snow. Roads are covered and 3-4" in the forecast tonight.


Still just wet pavement in Thornton. Allegedly 2-4" tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Thought I heard as low as 12 or 14 percent humidity over here. Thought wow how can that be


Do you want a scientific explanation?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you want a scientific explanation?


Sure


----------



## Western1

I know the pollen is out!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> I know the pollen is out!!!


That's not it.


----------



## Western1

Really


----------



## Western1

I am edumacated


----------



## Western1

Sparty on


----------



## Western1

With what little breeze we had yesterday I could see the pollen blowing out of the neighbors yews as I took off my wife’s winter tires.


----------



## Defcon 5

I want it noted that I said it was over a month ago...Saw Handy Andy pulling into the bank on Saturday morning...Probably raiding his vacation account for another vacation


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Still just wet pavement in Thornton. Allegedly 2-4" tonight


Why are you still in Colo?
Nothing really came of the snow, residual heat in the pavement melted oof what was on it when the snow let up a bit. Got aboot 4" on the pick a nick table...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What was over?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What was over?


for now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Why are you still in Colo?
> Nothing really came of the snow, residual heat in the pavement melted oof what was on it when the snow let up a bit. Got aboot 4" on the pick a nick table...


Seems like it would be mulch blowing season in oHiO.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like it would be mulch blowing season in oHiO.


Wood think so..... but only driven through it a few times and have to take your assessment regarding timing...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Why are you still in Colo?
> Nothing really came of the snow, residual heat in the pavement melted oof what was on it when the snow let up a bit. Got aboot 4" on the pick a nick table...


We were asked to stay for this event that happened overnight....made it worthwhile to do so so we did. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like it would be mulch blowing season in oHiO.


We started blowing mulch 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ask to stay to pick up banana scraps??


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> We started blowing mulch 2 weeks ago.


And then that weekend you got out of the Maintenance business?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> And then that weekend you got out of the Maintenance business?


That's different...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> And then that weekend you got out of the Maintenance business?


Entirely different line of work...don't do any full service maintenance. Just blow mulch for other companies.

Maybe you should take a little time to understand what a blower truck company does before taking screenshots and thinking you're so smart.


----------



## BossPlow2010

John_DeereGreen said:


> Entirely different line of work...don't do any full service maintenance. Just blow mulch for other companies.
> 
> Maybe you should take a little time to understand what a blower truck company does before taking screenshots and thinking you're so smart.


Gotcha.
Hey, maybe you'll do a million in that, just like you did a million in snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Entirely different line of work...don't do any full service maintenance. Just blow mulch for other companies.
> 
> Maybe you should take a little time to understand what a blower truck company does before taking screenshots and thinking you're so smart.


Meh...bunch of banana scraps landscapers around here have their own blower trucks. Not necessarily a wrong assumption.

Pretty amazing when you think about it...no money in landscape management but they can afford their own blower truck. And they all stay in West Michigan.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...bunch of banana scraps landscapers around here have their own blower trucks. Not necessarily a wrong assumption.
> 
> Pretty amazing when you think about it...no money in landscape management but they can afford their own blower truck. And they all stay in West Michigan.


I would rather just make my own assumption.


----------



## NYH1

Today was 70°, sunned hard with no clouding! 

NYH1.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> And they all stay in West Michigan.


Not for long


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Today was 70°, sunned hard with no clouding!
> 
> NYH1.


Light snow till aboot noon, sun popped oot a bit and never got above 36*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Not for long


Sneller's doesn't have one.

DJs hardly uses theirs. They rent it to Superior at times.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sneller's doesn't have one.
> 
> DJs hardly uses theirs. They rent it to Superior at times.


My mulch was blowing yesterday everytime I dump some in a pickup or on a trailer. It was really windy and it's really dry for this early in the year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My mulch was blowing yesterday everytime I dump some in a pickup or on a trailer. It was really windy and it's really dry for this early in the year.


Well duh...should have started 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well duh...should have started 2 weeks ago.


I should have. Then after that I should have traveled half way across the country for banana scraps.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I should have. Then after that I should have traveled half way across the country for banana scraps.


If you had I'd take you oot for a couple beers and baskets of Oysters....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Should have gone to Conifer...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374216844849115136


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/noaa-upgrades-weather-computer-model/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should have gone to Conifer...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374216844849115136


I already put my snowmobile up for the summer.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should have gone to Conifer...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374216844849115136


That use to be a nice little town.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I already put my snowmobile up for the summer.


There's still a month or so of riding depending on SnoPak melt and how far you're willing to drive.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> There's still a month or so of riding depending on SnoPak melt and how far you're willing to drive.


i'm too busy picking up banana scraps.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Not for long


You swear me to secrecy ...But yet your trying to let the cat out of the bag


----------



## Hydromaster

27°


----------



## BossPlow2010

@Luther is getting a mulch blower?
Want me to come test the durability of the remote...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That use to be a nice little town.


Interlopers?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interlopers?


Correct, west suburbs of Denver have also invaded


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> You swear me to secrecy ...But yet your trying to let the cat out of the bag


If you have to swear anyone to secrecy its like Schrodinger's Cat.....its long gone.


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> @Luther is getting a mulch blower?
> Want me to come test the durability of the remote...


I wouldn't recomend getting a mulch blower, unless you're going through a few thousand yards of mulch each spring. And it's not cool spraying/laying it down paper thin. We use good old fashioned Manuel labor and Kubota's for our mulch jobs.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> I wouldn't recomend getting a mulch blower, unless you're going through a few thousand yards of mulch each spring. And it's not cool spraying/laying it down paper thin. We use good old fashioned *Manuel* labor and Kubota's for our mulch jobs.


I see what you did there...
Plenty of things on the list before getting a blower, they're efficient, but we just rent one.

Just be careful if you ever do work for that DB that lobbys for MGIA....


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> 27°
> View attachment 215538
> View attachment 215539


What really happened


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> What really happened
> View attachment 215551


Didn't you get the memo, Defcon said it's over.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didn't you get the memo, Defcon said it's over.


His translator must be on the fritz....


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didn't you get the memo, Defcon said it's over.


There was no one to read it to me..


----------



## BUFF

Had a weak system roll through last night leaving another 3" of snow, orads only had snow along the edges/curb line


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Had a weak system roll through last night leaving another 3" of snow, orads only had snow along the edges/curb line


Not even good banana scraps.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not even good banana scraps.


Even though ground temps are warm I'm sure there was some ethical pretreating done....


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not even good banana scraps.


Apple peels...


----------



## NYH1

Awesome day today. 76° and sunned hard!  

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Doing the Mother Nature bi-polar roller coaster.....








But the snow pack is looking good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic...so much for temps going up.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a bit optimistic...so much for temps going up.


Sunday and Monday are shorts days for me this coming week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sunday and Monday are shorts days for me this coming week


Had a couple days of low 70's...so the shorts came oot. I hate going back to pants (unless it snows) so I'll just freeze my legs now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You shouldn't have shaved them....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dangit...thought it was safe to do that.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dangit...thought it was safe to do that.


----------



## Hydromaster

A littel snow in MT


----------



## NYH1

It was 70° and sunny yesterday. 56° and crappy today. Calling for 2 to 5 inches tomorrow. 

NYH1.


----------



## Luther

NYH1 said:


> It was 70° and sunny yesterday. 56° and crappy today. Calling for 2 to 5 inches tomorrow.
> 
> NYH1.


All the best with that. Sure am glad that's not happening here. Snow flurries and showers only, no accumulation.


----------



## EWSplow

NYH1 said:


> It was 70° and sunny yesterday. 56° and crappy today. Calling for 2 to 5 inches tomorrow.
> 
> NYH1.


At this point, you can have it. I'm DUN.
40s here today. Close to 70 forecast for Monday.


----------



## NYH1

I told my wife a few weeks ago that I'd like to get one more push in this year....subconsciously I was kidding. 

NYH1.


----------



## Western1




----------



## Western1

a!


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> It was 70° and sunny yesterday. 56° and crappy today. Calling for 2 to 5 inches tomorrow.
> 
> NYH1.


had mid 60's over the weekend and Monday, system blew in Monday afternoon, had aboot 2" of snow on the grass Tueday am, Tuesday got to 42* then more light snow, today it'll be hi 50's and end up in the mid - hi 60's for the weekend


----------



## NYH1

They just changed tomorrows forecast from 2 to 5 inches to a trace to 2 inches. Hopefully they're right! 

NYH1.


----------



## Landgreen

NYH1 said:


> They just changed tomorrows forecast from 2 to 5 inches to a trace to 2 inches. Hopefully they're right!
> 
> NYH1.


Winter is over. Just ignore the forecasts from here on out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We talked about picking up our pushers and loaders today but decided to wait till next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We talked about picking up our pushers and loaders today but decided to wait till next week.


Still have bad memories from 2 and 3 years ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still have bad memories from 2 and 3 years ago.


3 years ago April 6 in the U.P.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I put my salter on my old truck, the sweeper is on the trailer tonight ready to sweep...
That oughta make it snow!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> 3 years ago April 6 in the U.P.


Just a medium skiff......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Just a medium skiff......


It was just right for a spring ride.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

And just like that the ground is covered.


----------



## NYH1

LapeerLandscape said:


> And just like that the ground is covered.


That's great....try to keep it out there my friend! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is turning white , can I rent someones old truck with a salter ? 











Just kidding about the truck , ground is white


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had some flakes...other than the politicians.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got about 1.5" on elevated surfaces.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got about 1.5" on elevated surfaces.


You're high...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're high...


Fireball in the morning is great.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fireball in the morning is great.


Had some yesterday morning...... HR guy retires today and we had a cook oot for him. Before we started cooking the president of the company call me and along guy into his office, then he had the HR guy come in. Door was closed, and ice cold shots of Fireball were poured and cooking began.
HR guy is a stick in the MUD and never drank any alchol during any company events in the 32yrs he's been with the company.

22* with a expected high of 65* and clear


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had some flakes...other than the politicians.


And you...Dont forget about yourself


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fireball in the morning is great.


Over Grape nuts cereal??


----------



## STARSHIP

Defcon 5 said:


> Over Grape nuts cereal??


It's great over Cheerios. You'd be amazed at how simple it is to make round cardboard cereal taste like cinnamon with a kick.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Over Grape nuts cereal??


On French toast or pancakes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We didn't salt last night but a friend of ours had to come get some before I got here this morning because he already took his loader tractor from his pile. This is what they had 8 miles to the east.


----------



## Hydromaster

Nice dumpster shot.


----------



## Western1

Just about 3/4 inch here on non paved surfaces. Just enough to cover some kind of scraps


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We didn't salt last night but a friend of ours had to come get some before I got here this morning because he already took his loader tractor from his pile. This is what they had 8 miles to the east.


Seriously???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously???


He was playing an April Fools joke on Randy...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously???


Yeah seriously, I'm glad we didnt get it but it is still snowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> He was playing an April Fools joke on Randy...


Thats would be too obvious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> He was playing an April Fools joke on Randy...


Meh...he lives in Lapeer...how much more of a joke can you play on someone?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...he lives in Lapeer...how much more of a joke can you play on someone?


Tell them they have to move to Grand cRapids...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...he lives in Lapeer...how much more of a joke can you play on someone?


I can think of one place down south of you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can think of one place down south of you.


I sit corrected.


----------



## Western1

Local company salted my chase bank but they were to lazy to do the walks. It definitely was unethical!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can think of one place down south of you.


Kzoo isn't that bad...

Not sure if I've seen lake effect sleet and grapple before...


----------



## NYH1

We only got a dusting! 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunning 72°F


----------



## Western1

Keep it!


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> Keep it!


Ditto. 
I'm fine with 70s inland and 60s near the lake.


----------



## Randall Ave

60 here at the moment with fire danger warnings, low humidity and high wind gusts, I guess.


----------



## EWSplow

It rained pretty heavily here awhile ago. We needed it. I just happened to be on the front porch and saw lightening hit something, probably within a mile.


----------



## Hydromaster

6+


----------



## Luther

Go away...we're due to hit 80 today and tomorrow. 

It's over!!


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Go away...we're due to hit 80 today and tomorrow.
> 
> It's over!!


Was mid 70's yesterday and have rain /snow mix forecasted for tonight.
It's not over for a few more weeks.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Was mid 70's yesterday and have rain /snow mix forecasted for tonight.
> It's not over for a few more weeks.


That's nice


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Yes


indeed


----------



## BUFF

39* with sideways rain.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Was mid 70's yesterday and have rain /snow mix forecasted for tonight.
> It's not over for a few more weeks.


70s three days in a row. Maybe 4, I can't remember.


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!....I miss winter


----------



## Western1

To hot to early.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

es


----------



## Randall Ave

It's bout 45 here, should hit high 60s today.


----------



## Hydromaster

39°


----------



## BUFF

36* with a hi of 68* for the day


----------



## Hydromaster

High 51°


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> High 51°


It was 55 at 6am...


----------



## Randall Ave

We hit 70.


----------



## Hydromaster

52°


----------



## BUFF

69*


----------



## Hydromaster

That escalated quickly
Wind, snow/rain
& The school bus doesn't have its white Blinkey light on ...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> That escalated quickly
> Wind, snow/rain
> & The school bus doesn't have its white Blinkey light on ...
> View attachment 216087


Probably low on blinky fluid...


----------



## NYH1

Awesome day today, 80° and sunned hard. Tucson loved it, she was outside all day. Cleaned her little Chevy out. Moved on to my truck....now I have to figure out were all my stuff go's again, clean though. 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

19°


----------



## BUFF

45* and full solar with 59* for the hi


----------



## NYH1

Yesterday was another awesome 80° day. 70° and crapy today.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

80° is over rated.


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> 80° is over rated.


IMHO, not when it's dry along with it. I'll take 90° with no humidity over 70° with 70% humidity any day.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> IMHO, not when it's dry along with it. I'll take 90° with no humidity over 70° with 70% humidity any day.
> 
> NYH1.


More than 35-40% humidity is too mulch when temps are above 50*


----------



## Hydromaster

Dry heat has its drawbacks but I’ll take it over humidity . Ether way 80°+in the thin dry mountain air es some strong sunshine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wet heat is my favorite...


----------



## magnatrac

Stripped my truck down last night, time for the freak late season snow or ice storm .....


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Stripped my truck down last night, time for the freak late season snow or ice storm .....
> View attachment 216175


Why?


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> Why?


It's going away , I'm keeping the plow and spreader. Trading it in as a low hour's never plowed weekend to home depot truck! Even got a new air dam!!!


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> It's going away , I'm keeping the plow and spreader. Trading it in as a low hour's never plowed weekend to home depot truck! Even got a new air dam!!!
> View attachment 216181


Gotcha.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy line!


----------



## Hydromaster

18°


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 18°
> View attachment 216192


Ventrac..... Pretty upity for RL


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Ventrac..... Pretty upity for RL


I know, every now and then they pull out the new stuff. 
It Use to be shovels for everyone.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> 18°
> View attachment 216192


18° I bet his carb is freezing up...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> 18° I bet his carb is freezing up...


That only happens in the "Middle of the Mitten"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> 18° I bet his carb is freezing up...


Nevermind...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> 18°
> View attachment 216192


Is that ventrac really tall or is that JDG picking up banana scraps...?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that ventrac really tall or is that JDG picking up banana scraps...?


Sara from the Brewery is running it....


----------



## Hydromaster

Sara quit :angry:

Sew , it could be her.
Second look, it’s not. She has a smaller but.


----------



## BossPlow2010

At least it’s raining again, was starting to get nervous...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy line!
> 
> View attachment 216190


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


I don't know about nice, but weird...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy line!
> 
> View attachment 216190


Looks like a crack....


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like a crack....


Just caulk it...You'll be fine.


----------



## Philbilly2

Friday was nice... tried to leave work early and take advantage to the nice day... ended up taking a call and got stuck working till dark that night.

Pretty much rained all weekend 

Here I am back at work and it is sunning out there again...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Friday was nice... tried to leave work early and take advantage to the nice day... ended up taking a call and got stuck working till dark that night.
> 
> Pretty much rained all weekend
> 
> Here I am back at work and it is sunning out there again...


Gotta make hay when the sun shines...


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Gotta make hay when the sun shines...


I just drank beer while it rained...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I just drank beer while it rained...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Yeah... thanks for the reminder. That season is right around the corner...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> I just drank beer while it rained...


https://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/tab/hank-williams-jr-/theres-a-tear-in-my-beer-chords-1727395


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh...is it really over???

https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/could-we-see-more-snowflakes/


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...is it really over???
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/could-we-see-more-snowflakes/


It's Over!!!....Only a Moron would predict snow


----------



## magnatrac

Defcon 5 said:


> It's Over!!!....Only a Moron would predict snow


----------



## Defcon 5

magnatrac said:


> View attachment 216227


No...Mark is


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...is it really over???
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/bills-blog-2/could-we-see-more-snowflakes/


You could possibly sell some of the left over salt?


----------



## BUFF

30* light snow


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

A bit snowy....you know for it being over.

The Beartooth Basin ( ski area) 
*"We plan to open May 28, 2021. Current snow levels are slightly better than last year!"*


----------



## Hydromaster

Edit, from last year ...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Edit, from last year ...


Thats a pretty kool road and would be a hoot to ride a Super Moto bike on


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Thats a pretty kool road and would be a hoot to ride a Super Moto bike on


There are tire tracks showing the fun that is had. And the longboarders bombing down are fun to watch too. Do you have to go up there at sunrise or early ( shoulder) season before those tourons are stopped taking pictures around every corner.


----------



## Hydromaster

I wuz 12yr old my first time skiing the basin,
Racing camp. And a intro to backcountry skiing.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I wuz 12yr old my first time skiing the basin,
> Racing camp. And a intro to backcountry skiing.


Thats going to leave a mark......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> I wuz 12yr old my first time skiing the basin,
> Racing camp. And a intro to backcountry skiing.


You're what? 14 now...?


----------



## Hydromaster

On a good day :dancing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing in da YewPee..


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing in da YewPee..
> 
> View attachment 216251


Still hoping for that big storm of the season?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing in da YewPee..
> 
> View attachment 216251


Got aboot the same here over night.


----------



## Hydromaster

Aboot the same


----------



## Randall Ave

In the low 50s, should hit darn near 70, the sun's shining, but the next two days are washouts.


----------



## Hydromaster

14°


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing in da YewPee..
> 
> View attachment 216251


Supposedly, a little bit of snow / rain mix for Oshkosh today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposedly, a little bit of snow / rain mix for Oshkosh today.


That's nice...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Yes, it is. Unfortunately, Oshkosh trucks aren't 100% positive traction.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Supposedly, a little bit of snow / rain mix for Oshkosh today.


Is that where baby Gap is...?


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s not over!!!...Just saw a snowflake..And no Mark is not in town


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's not over!!!...Just saw a snowflake..And no Mark is not in town


Ryan?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Yeah it snowed this morning and now "ITS OVER"


----------



## Hydromaster

Doesn’t look over...


----------



## Hydromaster

Hurd esateners r gunna get 3"-12"


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Hurd esateners r gunna get 3"-12"
> View attachment 216256


Snow tease.


----------



## BUFF

Wyo is getting hit with snow, warden was going to head to our place in Lander this afternoon and thanks to the weather / roads being closed she's not leave till tommorow or Saturday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good thing I wore shorts and not my kilt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wyo is getting hit with snow, warden was going to head to our place in Lander this afternoon and thanks to the weather / roads being closed she's not leave till tommorow or Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 216258


Had to cancel the strippers?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing I wore shorts and not my kilt...


Former fire chief had one, I called it a skirt, I got yelled at...


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Former fire chief had one, I called it a skirt, I got yelled at...


You can always have him prove to you that it's a kilt...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Former fire chief had one, I called it a skirt, I got yelled at...


I bet you get yelled at a lot...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had to cancel the strippers?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 216269


who took that picture of you and Oomkes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet you get yelled at a lot...


Guessing the term "moron" was used frequently.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had to cancel the strippers?


eeeeeeeeeeewe betcha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> who took that picture of you and Oomkes?


Union monkey attempt at humor?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> who took that picture of you and Oomkes?


You, remember? You were only 12 buttwipers in... Geez we made alot of money off you that night...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Union monkey attempt at humor?


Yard Monkey attempt at Humor??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> I bet you get yelled at a lot...


And for the most bs.
You should come work there, or maybe one day we'll sit down and can chat about how incompetent "leaders" can ruins a FD and drive down morale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> And for the most bs.
> You should come work there, or maybe one day we'll sit down and can chat about how incompetent "leaders" can ruins a FD and drive down morale.


Pffft....never happens...EVER.

Especially in the fire service.

Then add in politics and it gets even better.


----------



## BUFF

Got 5" on the grass and 2.5-3" on pavement/seement over night.


----------



## NYH1

41° and sh!tty.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

51° and full sunning. 

Shorts weren't quite as bad a choice as the last 2 days...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 51° and full sunning.
> 
> Shorts weren't quite as bad a choice as the last 2 days...


Its cold.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its cold.


Glad I don't live in lapeer.... Look what the snow freak is floating out there!!!


----------



## magnatrac

I bet we get a heavy frost!


----------



## Defcon 5

magnatrac said:


> Glad I don't live in lapeer.... Look what the snow freak is floating out there!!!
> View attachment 216339


There are many reasons to be thankful you don't live in Lapeer...Weather is about 7th on the list


----------



## Luther

Historic snow on the way? Giddy up fellers. And no, this isn't from the express. It's from the other fringe weather guesser.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> There are many reasons to be thankful you don't live in Lapeer...Weather is about 7th on the list


I dont care where you live that was funny.


----------



## Luther

magnatrac said:


> Glad I don't live in lapeer.... Look what the snow freak is floating out there!!!
> View attachment 216339


Ooops, didn't see this before I posted. Sorry for the sloppy seconds.


----------



## magnatrac

Luther said:


> Historic snow on the way? Giddy up fellers. And no, this isn't from the express. It's from the other fringe weather guesser.
> View attachment 216346


I did say heavy frost for my prediction lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We have the plow ready.


----------



## BUFF

Luther said:


> Historic snow on the way? Giddy up fellers. And no, this isn't from the express. It's from the other fringe weather guesser.
> View attachment 216346


Yesterday's news....... ootwest


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont care where you live that was funny.


I'm glad you have a sense of humor and didn't get upset and start throwing banana scraps at me


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm glad you have a sense of humor and didn't get upset and start throwing banana scraps at me


I put my banana scraps in the bank, but some only make it to front pocket bank and trust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not liking the guesses that are coming oot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not liking the guesses that are coming oot.


You only have a couple more days to stress over it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You only have a couple more days to stress over it.


Yeah...still have a couple tractors on site. Nothing is put very far away.

And we thought 2 years ago was bad, plowing on the 17th was it?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah...still have a couple tractors on site. Nothing is put very far away.
> 
> And we thought 2 years ago was bad, plowing on the 17th was it?


If you're mowing one day then plowing the next it's bad.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> If you're mowing one day then plowing the next it's bad.


Yup 65 here on Monday and snow on Tuesday.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> If you're mowing one day then plowing the next it's bad.





LapeerLandscape said:


> Yup 65 here on Monday and snow on Tuesday.


That's typically in the spring and fall oot here. Seems the overlap from snow to spring/summer equipment and summer/fall to snow equipment being used is aboot 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Hydromaster

50°


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Randall Ave

It's 50 here and sunning, just saying.


----------



## Hydromaster

39°
Sunning

But...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> 39°
> Sunning
> 
> But...
> 
> View attachment 216393


Shouldnt it say spring storm warning


----------



## BossPlow2010

Apparently because we’re going to get a wee bit of snow, several companies feel the need to mow
Residential lawns on Sunday...


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s not Over!!!!....I don’t know what moron said it was over...But it’s not!!!


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like we're going to dodge a bullet. 
Accumulating snow in Indiana and Ohio?


----------



## Ajlawn1

You know those pictures everyone makes fun of overapplications of salt...

Just wait you haven't seen anything yet...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Glad I don't live in lapeer.... Look what the snow freak is floating out there!!!
> View attachment 216339


I think snow freak is a premature ejacuforcaster.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know those pictures everyone makes fun of overapplications of salt...
> 
> Just wait you haven't seen anything yet...


Ethical disposal of left over salt?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know those pictures everyone makes fun of overapplications of salt...
> 
> Just wait you haven't seen anything yet...


Do you think Oomkes will over apply and be unethical?


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you think Oomkes will over apply and be unethical?


Does he have to empty the salt bin to fix it?


----------



## Defcon 5

Randall Ave said:


> Does he have to empty the salt bin to fix it?


Who knows with him...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Does he have to empty the salt bin to fix it?


Wishing MJD provided that one finger wave emoji...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wishing MJD provided that one finger wave emoji...


 Why??


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> It's not Over!!!!....I don't know what moron said it was over...But it's not!!!





Defcon 5 said:


> It's Over!!!....Only a Moron would predict snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I believe there will be a "I don't recall that" soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe there will be a "I don't recall that" soon.





Defcon 5 said:


> I don't recall that


----------



## Luther

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think snow freak is a premature ejacuforcaster.


He really is. I think he's trying to give the dummies who pay him for his forecasts a little bang for their buck. What a gig.


----------



## BUFF

Getting a taste of all seasons this week....


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe there will be a "I don't recall that" soon.


I don't recall that


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> He really is. I think he's trying to give the dummies who pay him for his forecasts a little bang for their buck. What a gig.


You mean guys like Oomkes and Ryan??


----------



## Hydromaster

5"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 5"
> View attachment 216418


Still beaching about the Dodge in your driveway, ay.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hmmmm... What happened to 7"...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmmm... What happened to 7"...
> 
> View attachment 216422


Nevermind


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Nevermind


Yeah, yeah 25 years ago...


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> It's not Over!!!!....I don't know what moron said it was over...But it's not!!!


It's looking more and more like this huge April storm is going to be a fizzle. Now don't you feel silly abandoning your original claim you made two months ago and instead got sucked up into the hype?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Creeping SE...


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> It's looking more and more like this huge April storm is going to be a fizzle. Now don't you feel silly abandoning your original claim you made two months ago and instead got sucked up into the hype?


I don't recall making any "claims"...


----------



## NYH1

We might get 1 to 3 inches of snow the next day or so. Might have to put my jorts away for a few more days.

62° and sunning nicely right now.

NYH1.


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> As of Today...It's Over!!!...Start prepping the yard monkey implements ...You have been warned


Circa 2/23/21


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Circa 2/23/21


Fake news...Looks like some of Oomkes cut and paste work


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a little optimistic today...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shorts may have been a little optimistic today...


What you talking about, it's sunny and 50 out here. I know cause I just got the guy with the Dodge Cummings going who ran out of fuel this morning. And he ran over something when he pulled over, right front flat. And it's not even 8 o'clock yet. At least you don't have days like that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> What you talking about, it's sunny and 50 out here. I know cause I just got the guy with the Dodge Cummings going who ran out of fuel this morning. And he ran over something when he pulled over, right front flat. And it's not even 8 o'clock yet. At least you don't have days like that.


What are you talking about Mark drives a dodge too....


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> What are you talking about Mark drives a dodge too....


I'm sure his employees never run out of fuel.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> What you talking about, it's sunny and 50 out here. I know cause I just got the guy with the Dodge Cummings going who ran out of fuel this morning. And he ran over something when he pulled over, right front flat. And it's not even 8 o'clock yet. At least you don't have days like that.


We all have days like that, just not today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> What you talking about, it's sunny and 50 out here. I know cause I just got the guy with the Dodge Cummings going who ran out of fuel this morning. And he ran over something when he pulled over, right front flat. And it's not even 8 o'clock yet. At least you don't have days like that.


Wanna bet?

Every day is like that for yard monkeys...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We all have days like that, just not today.


It's early...give it time.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> Every day is like that for yard monkeys...


They are...


----------



## BUFF

4*, 5-6" and full sun, so get a good cook oof today before the next system rolls through on Wednesday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> They are...
> 
> View attachment 216451
> 
> View attachment 216453


I thought you were "ethically" salting everything?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were "ethically" salting everything?


That's my plan, but I do need make sure all the available salt trucks start at least...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's my plan, but I do need make sure all the available salt trucks start at least...


Oh...missed the spreader in the back.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> They are...
> 
> View attachment 216451
> 
> View attachment 216453


So the 6.0, she no start.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were "ethically" salting everything?


Look closer, he salted so much the parking lot is completely dry.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Look closer, he salted so much the parking lot is completely dry.


What! I only have a few roof leaks...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> So the 6.0, she no start.


I guarantee that POS Western keeps sucking it down...


----------



## Hydromaster

25°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I guarantee that POS Western keeps sucking it down...


I thought you tossed that out and gots a rear plow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I guarantee that POS Western keeps sucking it down...


Dont blame it on the plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont blame it on the plow.


Furd and Western...he's pretty screwed.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Geez o Pete’s it’s snowing


----------



## Hydromaster

Naw, some monkey said, it’s over


----------



## Defcon 5

Hydromaster said:


> Naw, some monkey said, it's over


Are you referring to me??....It is over...For me...I have a real job that pays a living wage...Not banana scraps


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Geez o Pete's it's snowing


Is that your assessment from the Tim Hortons drive thru on your way to the airport for another "vacation" ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Geez o Pete's it's snowing


Been snowing so hard all day the grass isn't even covered...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Been snowing so hard all day the grass isn't even covered...
> 
> View attachment 216459


Glad to see your treating that dash better than all your fords


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Glad to see your treating that dash better than all your fords


Got to take care of her... 12 more years she'll be all mine free and clear...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Been snowing so hard all day the grass isn't even covered...
> 
> View attachment 216459


Catastrophe averted?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that your assessment from the Tim Hortons drive thru on your way to the airport for another "vacation" ?


Jealous?...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Catastrophe averted?


Yes, winding down now it seems... Put a fork in it boys, she's done...


----------



## Mr.Markus

m_ice said:


> Glad to see your treating that dash better than all your fords


Its a GM....the dash only gets covered in womens footprints...


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> Are you referring to me??....It is over...For me...I have a real job that pays a living wage...Not banana scraps


Yes,

Sorry to hear that. 
Working for the man is over rated.

You know what the banana scraps are for
Don't you? 
Just Ask someone from Peru...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh boy...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh boy...
> View attachment 216461


I thought no one would see me.


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, winding down now it seems... Put a fork in it boys, she's done...


Might be in your neck of the woods, but not for us....yet. I'm hoping for a little phasing around here. I like watching the blowhards fail.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Might be in your neck of the woods, but not for us....yet. I'm hoping for a little phasing around here. I like watching the blowhards fail.


@TheXpress2002 said we didn't need to put our salters in...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> @TheXpress2002 said we didn't need to put our salters in...


Working smarter not harder...


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Might be in your neck of the woods, but not for us....yet. I'm hoping for a little phasing around here. I like watching the blowhards fail.


I don't wanna see you fail..


----------



## BossPlow2010

It's really coming down downriver...


----------



## Hydromaster

Pit helmet and a mask...


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's really coming down downriver...
> View attachment 216470





Hydromaster said:


> Pit helmet and a mask...


Pith


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bernie Sanders mittens and mask...lol


----------



## Luther

Lot of fail with the county and municipal people in charge of keeping the roads safe. Not one bridge salted, dozens and dozens of accidents throughout SE Michigan. These people get away with incompetence, pure laziness and murder.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sent one guy out to check a parking deck... Woo-hoo!

Temps are rising quickly this morning though...


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Lot of fail with the county and municipal people in charge of keeping the roads safe. Not one bridge salted, dozens and dozens of accidents throughout SE Michigan. These people get away with incompetence, pure laziness and murder.


Such anger and hatred...I will pass your message along to my brother along with your address and description


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Lot of fail with the county and municipal people in charge of keeping the roads safe. Not one bridge salted, dozens and dozens of accidents throughout SE Michigan. These people get away with incompetence, pure laziness and murder.


Hey...Dear Leader has gotten away with it putting Covid patients in old people's homes...


----------



## BUFF

20* light snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Almost 60, the suns shinning, it was supposed to be raining.


----------



## SHAWZER

- 2c here with sun shining and no snow last night .


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> Such anger and hatred...I will pass your message along to my brother along with your address and description


Your brother isn't the shot caller.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Luther said:


> Your brother isn't the shot caller.


OMG... there's another...


----------



## Hydromaster

18°


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Pith


Ugely and stupid helmet


----------



## Landgreen

Luther said:


> Lot of fail with the county and municipal people in charge of keeping the roads safe. Not one bridge salted, dozens and dozens of accidents throughout SE Michigan. These people get away with incompetence, pure laziness and murder.


 Are you talking about elections or plowing?


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Are you talking about elections or plowing?


YES


----------



## Ajlawn1

Huh... Who knew... A grapple shaft...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Defcon 5 is going to have another grabber!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now that's what I would call scattered showers...


----------



## Hydromaster

Warmed up


----------



## BUFF

Snow globing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Roads turned white for a few minutes here...then the sun came back oot.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Ugely and stupid helmet


This weather pithes me off.


Mark Oomkes said:


> Roads turned white for a few minutes here...then the sun came back oot.


Snowed on and off for a good part of the day. Stopped at home around 1pm. Our front stairs had a half inch or so of snow on them.
I actually saw a municipal salt truck out. They must have inventory to dispose of.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Your brother isn't the shot caller.


He's not??


----------



## Defcon 5

Grapple Shaft ....Wife tells me all the time to keep my Grapple Shaft away from her


----------



## Luther

Defcon 5 said:


> He's not??


I thought he just drove and operated a $375,000.00 plow/salt truck...didn't know he was in charge of and running the operation.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I thought he just drove and operated a $375,000.00 plow/salt truck...didn't know he was in charge of and running the operation.


He said they were never called in...Started normal shift at 6am...By that time is was to late and an Epic fail...Plus most of the trucks the salters were taken out weeks ago


----------



## Defcon 5

I think the county has read Ryan’s pamphlet on working smarter not harder


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He said they were never called in...Started normal shift at 6am...By that time is was to late and an Epic fail...Plus most of the trucks the salters were taken out weeks ago


Maybe they were wiped out from filling 3 potholes with Dear Leader.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe they were wiped out from filling 3 potholes with Dear Leader.


I'm sure that's it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Luther said:


> I thought he just drove and operated a $375,000.00 plow/salt truck...didn't know he was in charge of and running the operation.


Every driver/operator thinks they are in charge.


----------



## BossPlow2010

$375,000 equipment to pickup banana scraps?
That’s some serious skin!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> $375,000 equipment to pickup banana scraps?
> That's some serious skin!!!


Probably over$400k...Who cares it's tax payer money....


----------



## Hydromaster

27°


----------



## BUFF

Good, they can use the water like mulch of the west


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Alternately snowing and sunning and winding.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Alternately snowing and sunning and winding.


Same thing here and its cold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same thing here and its cold.


Not so sure shorts were a good idea...again.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Weather girl said 53° feels like 37° ish


edit: just started snowing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Weather girl said 53° feels like 37° ish


Are you sure it's a girl? Does it identify as a girl?

Does it even identify as a person?

Maybe it's one of those non-binary entities...

Is the weather even real???


----------



## NYH1

36° and crappy. 

We never got the snow they were calling for yesterday! :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure it's a girl? Does it identify as a girl?
> 
> Does it even identify as a person?
> 
> Maybe it's one of those non-binary entities...
> 
> Is the weather even real???


NO


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you sure it's a girl? Does it identify as a girl?
> 
> Does it even identify as a person?
> 
> Maybe it's one of those non-binary entities...
> 
> Is the weather even real???


She's a girl.


----------



## Mike_PS

once again, there's plenty of off topic threads, let's try to keep this one about the weather. thanks!


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same thing here and its cold.


Fireball to warm the old bones??


----------



## Hydromaster

Teenagers


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> 27°
> View attachment 216536


Does it ever not snow there?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> Does it ever not snow there?


Sometimes it squalls...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Defcon 5 said:


> Probably over$400k...Who cares it's tax payer money....


Is it a tow plow and truck?
Trying to figure what kind of muni snow equipment would cost that much?


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Does it ever not snow there?


No


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is it a tow plow and truck?
> Trying to figure what kind of muni snow equipment would cost that much?


It's the government, they can spend how many thousands on a hammer?


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> Trying to figure what kind of muni snow equipment would cost that much?


A very nice one with all the bells and whistles


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Alternately snowing and sunning and winding.





LapeerLandscape said:


> Same thing here and its cold.


We're past the cold and snow. It warmed up today. Down to a tee shirt and jeans this afternoon.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> A very nice one with all the bells and whistles


That's why the roads aren't clear!

It's a train...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 216568


Are you mining for gold?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you mining for gold?


As a landscaper supplier you should see gold sitting all over there... Many tons of it...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> As a landscaper supplier you should see gold sitting all over there... Many tons of it...


Ok Todd Hoffman...


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is it a tow plow and truck?
> Trying to figure what kind of muni snow equipment would cost that much?


2021 Peterbilt Hook lift with tow plow and wing plow and front plow...All the latest weather and temperature sensors


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> 2021 Peterbilt Hook lift with tow plow and wing plow and front plow...All the latest weather and temperature sensors


Heated and cooled cup holders?
Blew tooth?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ok Todd Hoffman...


You must have never purchased boulders...


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you mining for gold?


Oncorhynchus mykiss aguabonita

Maybe


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you mining for gold?


Peabody here...would be panning for gold no?

And I'll see myself out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Peabody here...would be panning for gold no?
> 
> And I'll see myself out.


We have before when my son lived just down the road from the landscape yard. He did about $5,000. damage to his back yard for $80. worth of gold.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> We have before when my son lived just down the road from the landscape yard. He did about $5,000. damage to his back yard for $80. worth of gold.
> View attachment 216570


Hmmm, with those kinds of banana scraps margins he should be cutting grass / plowing snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Hmmm, with those kinds of banana scraps margins he should be cutting grass / plowing snow.


He fixed the back yard but it was kind of cool knowing that there is gold there, just now where near enough to go after.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Heated and cooled cup holders?
> Blew tooth?


Yes...Along with Heated and cooled seat...The cooled seat helps if those hemorrhoids are acting up


----------



## BossPlow2010

Chain lift?


----------



## Defcon 5

BossPlow2010 said:


> Chain lift?


Absolutely...Chainlifts Rule...Since the peterbilt is an automatic it was mandatory to extend the life of the transmission


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Absolutely...Chainlifts Rule...Since the peterbilt is an automatic it was mandatory to extend the life of the transmission


It's my understanding chain lifts stack higher and full trip plows save transmissions....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> It's my understanding chain lifts stack higher and full trip plows save transmissions....


I forgot to mention it was a chainlift full trip plow...Best of both worlds and game changing


----------



## Hydromaster

Hey, no winter storm warnings...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its snowing!!!! Its not over.


----------



## BUFF

Summer showed up..... 72* full solar


----------



## Hydromaster

38°

Fullclouds


----------



## Ajlawn1

72° and sunflowers are in full bloom... I guess they laughed at the "hard freeze".


----------



## NYH1

45° and sunning hard.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

52°


----------



## BUFF

72* full solar shorts and a tasty treat....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> 52°
> View attachment 216649


Good river for fly fishing?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now!!!
> 
> View attachment 216644


Press the check mark button....that'll make it stop....


----------



## NYH1

54° and sh!tty. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NYH1 said:


> 54° and sh!tty.
> 
> NYH1.


See...!!!! GMs are great...


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good river for fly fishing?


Yes, but their are streams better close by. 
That I'll go to once the tourons show up in
June-July























Fish are mostly 16"-17" in thoes pics. 
Looking to go in search of some grayling this summer, for some reason I've never caught one, I guess there's a lake not too far away from here that has a native population

64° 
Peesuny

No fish were harmed making these pics
All swam away on their own power.


----------



## BUFF

Sun is aboot dun for the day and time to shift gears....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sun is aboot dun for the day and time to shift gears....
> View attachment 216701


15W40?


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Sun is aboot dun for the day and time to shift gears....
> View attachment 216701


Roofing tar?

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

46° and crappier. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 15W40?





NYH1 said:


> Roofing tar?
> 
> NYH1.


Haylee...?


----------



## NYH1

Mr.Markus said:


> Haylee...?





Western1 said:


> View attachment 215561





Western1 said:


> View attachment 215562


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunset temp dropped to 66°F


----------



## BUFF

Same here... sun ducts behind the mtns and temp instantly drops 10*.


----------



## Ajlawn1

One boy has a game in two hours... When the other was asked if he wanted to go... Hellllll nooooo...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> One boy has a game in two hours... When the other was asked if he wanted to go... Hellllll nooooo...
> 
> View attachment 216725


Hopefully no jam sandwiches at the plate today.... that sting won't go away until tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They were wrong...predicted 35 overnight...it's 30°.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ethical salting temp . !!!


----------



## Hydromaster

50°

A bit more seasonal looken fer 64°-67°


----------



## Defcon 5

It’s a tad chilly this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It's a tad chilly this morning


A tad???


----------



## Hydromaster

Who’s Tad?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tad Pole


----------



## NYH1

55° and sunning hard....awesome day! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Hit 80*, too early in the year for that BS.....
Got a system moving in the should have temps in the 50's for a high and rain.
Snow line is for 7k and above tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Defcon 5

This is by no means ripping on Mark or Joking around...It’s raining here and 56 degrees


----------



## BUFF

39*, rain


----------



## Randall Ave

I got 60, rain coming, with anouying customers.


----------



## Hydromaster

39° guestamated high of 48°

Scattered showers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> with anouying customers.


What do you mean?

I'm still in Meatchicken...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I got 60, rain coming, with anouying customers.


Same here.


----------



## Turf Z

Who's near Ludington?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why?

Someone in GH does the hospital up there...


----------



## Turf Z

looking for a close location for dumping ~40-50 yards of sod/soil in a couple weeks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

What a beautiful Fall day...
45° good day for some hot soup...


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> What a beautiful Fall day...
> 45° good day for some hot soup...


Wrong thread. ..keep it on topic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Should have gone for the insulated shorts...


----------



## BUFF

42* suppose to hit 57*.
Got aboot 1.75" of rain since Sunday which is alot for use, snow line has been aboot 7000-7500'


----------



## Hydromaster

37°

Anyone have a iced coffee?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No

That's right up there with warm beer and cold soup...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its cold with a little bit of a mist in the air that feels more like snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

That calls for a McFlury


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> That calls for a McFlury


Hot McFlurry?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> No
> 
> That's right up there with warm beer and cold soup...


Phile reply


----------



## NYH1

50°, rainy and cloudy....

NYH1.


----------



## Defcon 5

39 and cloudy this morning...Jorts were optimistic this morning


----------



## NYH1

55° and sunning hard! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

She must be getting ready to cycle........


----------



## Hydromaster

Springing.
52° , no shade.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Calling for rain..:
Only 36 more lawns.


----------



## Hydromaster

Saving the sunny one with the pond for last?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Calling for rain..:
> Only 36 more lawns.


It is raining...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is raining...


Are you sure, the suns a shinning here, a nice pleasant 60' outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Are you sure, the suns a shinning here, a nice pleasant 60' outside.


Are you sure you're in Jersey?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Are you sure you're in Jersey?


I think I'm really in my own little world here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's May!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's May!!!
> 
> View attachment 216827


Some snow in the upper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Almost thought we'd have a freezing frog advisory this morning.

I've also been informed I should have worn my galoshes today...


----------



## BUFF

42* full solar


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Almost thought we'd have a freezing frog advisory this morning.
> 
> I've also been informed I should have worn my galoshes today...


I keep telling you that the sun's a shinning. A little chilly, but not bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I keep telling you that the sun's a shinning. A little chilly, but not bad.


Not here...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not here...


In a 3wk no sun cycle?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> In a 3wk no sun cycle?


Yes and no...


----------



## NYH1

57° and clouding. Rain's suppose to move in this afternoon and last through tomorrow. Neat! 

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

NYH1 said:


> 57° and clouding. Rain's suppose to move in this afternoon and last through tomorrow. Neat!
> 
> NYH1.


Just rained here for 30 minutes now the sun is out but looks like the dark clouds are moving in again.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Almost thought we'd have a freezing frog advisory this morning.
> 
> I've also been informed I should have worn my galoshes today...


Galoshes are handy even if it's not raining...
37 degrees and Grapple this morning...It can stop now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

34° and frosty...again.

Full solaring.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 216836


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 216837


I know... Probably one upped even you last night with my crying... Oldest played in Meatchickin City last night at 7. Wind off the lake used 421 as a wind tunnel... Not sure I've ever been that cold...


----------



## Hydromaster

34°
Clouding


----------



## NYH1

45° raining and clouding.

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

10° Hailing and blowing ..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Its snowing...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining again today.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its snowing...


That's coming Tuesday oot here.


----------



## BUFF

42* full solar with rain forecasted later today


----------



## Hydromaster

I’ll see your 42° and lower it by 3°.

39° & clouding


----------



## NYH1

56° and clouding.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

43* rain


----------



## Hydromaster

34°& Clouding


----------



## Philbilly2

An 80 and a 120 of beans left to plant and we are done.  

Got just shy of 2 1/2" of rain Saturday night into Sunday am...

2 years in a row that we have gotten rain on mothers day... 
two years in a row that I have actually had a happy wife on mothers day :laugh:

Don't mind a few days off... we needed it.


----------



## BUFF

34*, 15mph breeze and rain/snow/grapple mix


----------



## Randall Ave

Partly cloudy, low fifties.


----------



## BUFF

30*, light snow.
Got aboot 2" on the grass last night and aboot .75" of rain before it switched to snow yesterday.


----------



## Hydromaster

32°

&


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Picked up the new sodcutter today...and it's snowing.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Picked up the new sodcutter today...and it's snowing.


Sounds like a good way to double bill...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Picked up the new sodcutter today...and it's snowing.


Wow, closest one you could find was in CO?


----------



## BUFF

Snow line moved up a couple hundred feet during the day. Past two days we've had 1.7" of rain push the snow from last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had 26° on the truck thermometer this morning....brrr.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Snow line moved up a couple hundred feet during the day. Past two days we've had 1.7" of rain push the snow from last night.
> 
> View attachment 216941


Lawn looks a little hairy...


----------



## Ajlawn1

White lawns again this morning, hopefully its over after today...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Lawn looks a little hairy...


Ground temps are still pretty kool and grass isn't growing like it typically is. I still haven't done any mowing. 
Memorial Day is typically when 1st cutting of hay is cut and based on what I see it'll be mid June before it's cut.


----------



## BUFF

31* full solar


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> White lawns again this morning, hopefully its over after today...


WLM..... just say'in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Ground temps are still pretty kool and grass isn't growing like it typically is. I still haven't done any mowing.
> Memorial Day is typically when 1st cutting of hay is cut and based on what I see it'll be mid June before it's cut.


I checked soil temps yesterday...47° in full sun, sandy soil.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I checked soil temps yesterday...47° in full sun, sandy soil.


So when are the cicadas coming out then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So when are the cicadas coming out then?


Ask them.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ask them.


You're the one keeping tabs on ground temps...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're the one keeping tabs on ground temps...


But I'm not a bugologist.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> But I'm not a bugologist.


Boogaloo boy?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> But I'm not a bugologist.


You're bugging me....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh big brother...


----------



## NYH1

59° and sunning hard! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You're bugging me....


Bugger oof...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh big brother...
> View attachment 216955


Bunch of clowns running the state


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bunch of clowns running the state


You just insulted clowns...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bunch of clowns in the state


Agreed.


----------



## NYH1

75°, sunning with a few clouds.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 217075


Just sayin...


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## BUFF

48*, rain. 
Had showers on/oof all day and picked up .7" of moisture.
Same sitty weather Tues and most of Wed.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

48* scattered clouds.
Ended up with 9/10" of moisture yesterday


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and 62 here, might hit 80.


----------



## NYH1

It was 81°, no humidity and sun globed all day! :clapping:

ETA; still 73°!

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

That’s really dry..
Dryer than a popcorn fart.


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> That's really dry..


After all the rain last week, dry is great! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

45* full solar


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 45* full solar


Same here, but add 25*.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Same here, but add 25*.


What's the humidity


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> What's the humidity


Relative humidity?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What's the humidity


Yes

Mulch too high for this time of year.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes
> 
> Mulch too high for this time of year.


All the friggin rain we've had in the past week or so has our humidity way up, just glad temps have been cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> All the friggin rain we've had in the past week or so has our humidity way up, just glad temps have been cool.


30%?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 30%?


54% right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 54% right now


And you're still alive?

Did you shave all your Sasquatch fur oof?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And you're still alive?
> 
> Did you shave all your Sasquatch fur oof?


I'm ejecting to Med Bow tomorrow for the weekend and should recover.......
Clippers are on the agenda tonight.


----------



## NYH1

81° and sunning.

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> All the friggin rain we've had in the past week or so has our humidity way up, just glad temps have been cool.


Been pretty dry for us, which I suppose is nice because everything else is happening


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Been pretty dry for us, which I suppose is nice because everything else is happening


I would have truly lost my mind if it had been wet like 2 and 3 years ago.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would have truly lost my mind if it had been wet like 2 and 3 years ago.


Like this guy?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> What's the humidity


34 percent. And 83'


----------



## NYH1

It got up to 86° w/no humidity, a slight breeze, no clouding at all. Still 77° and awesome! :weightlifter:

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Been pretty dry for us, which I suppose is nice because everything else is happening


Really dry here as well. Already had to chloride the yard but it's better than eating dust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...

I love lake effect...


----------



## BUFF

46* Clear sky


----------



## Randall Ave

Just bout 60, clear sky, should hit the low 80s today.


----------



## EWSplow

We got a little light rain Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. 
We're still about 4" below normal precipitation. 
Supposed to be warm and humid the next few days. Summer like weather and a chance of showers with the humidity.


----------



## NYH1

Currently 84°, saying 88° for the high, no clouding now but a 20% chance of showers later, that'll either cool things off nicely or bring the steam....I hated the steam!  

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster

Mots


----------



## NYH1

We ended up with a high of 92° today, very little clouding and pop corn fart dry. 70° and darkening now....awesome day though! :clapping:

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Still warm and up until 5 minutes ago, no breeze. This little breeze feels good. 
Unfortunately, the mosquitoes like this weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seriously....it really can stop now. 

Dewpoint of 58°. It was in the 20's last week. 

6" below average on precip for the year. Supposedly we're in a "severe drought".


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously....it really can stop now.
> 
> Dewpoint of 58°. It was in the 20's last week.
> 
> 6" below average on precip for the year. Supposedly we're in a "severe drought".


Good! Hopefully crap slows down then and we can ketchup...

Oh wait I'm running around like tomorrow turning systems on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good! Hopefully crap slows down then and we can ketchup...
> 
> Oh wait I'm running around like tomorrow turning systems on...


Yes and yes


----------



## Hydromaster

28°
Clouding


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 217136


Keep it oot west.


----------



## Hydromaster

A good soaking snow..

Better that 90° anyday


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously....it really can stop now.
> 
> Dewpoint of 58°. It was in the 20's last week.
> 
> 6" below average on precip for the year. Supposedly we're in a "severe drought".


Ya but the grass is growing like mad.

And the people...

I'm sick of dealing with people...


----------



## BUFF

42*. Cloudy and 10mph breeze.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm sick of dealing with people...


This is why I've resorted to drive by honking and obscenity yelling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Keep it oot west.


Send it east!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is why I've resorted to drive by honking and obscenity yelling...


Because you can do it cheaper? And one handed in 15 minutes?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because you can do it cheaper? And one handed in 15 minutes?


Yes. Well unplugging your modem might not get your cable TV working but it does for a wifi Pro C...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## NYH1

90° and sunning hard, still pretty dry too! :clapping: 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

No sweat..


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> No sweat..


Not much....maybe in an hour or so at the ball park....beer will take care of that though! 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 217165


Blah, blah, blah...no one axed.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously....it really can stop now.


you kind of did, indirectly…

Et stopped here


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like a inversion, Polly warmer up da Mtn.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 67, 85 percent humidity. I just got home from work and someone seems to have drank all my Heinekens.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> It's 67, 85 percent humidity. I just got home from work and someone seems to have drank all my Heinekens.


At least you can take a shower now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining pretty good here, which is nice because it’s been a couple weeks 
ground will soak it right up


----------



## Hydromaster

54°


----------



## the Suburbanite

low 70’s and sunny, it’s as dry as I have ever seen late May here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> 54°
> View attachment 217241


They call it a cyclone over that way dont they?? Not a hurricane...


----------



## Hydromaster

A


…… vortex.

a meza cyclone…


----------



## EWSplow

71* at 5:30 this morning. Dew point in the 60s. I may be testing the AC in the house we're finishing.


----------



## BUFF

45*, clear sky


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> 71* at 5:30 this morning. Dew point in the 60s. I may be testing the AC in the house we're finishing.


71* @ 5:30am is too friggin hot


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 71* @ 5:30am is too friggin hot


Yes


----------



## NYH1

84° with 48% humidity....feels like more. 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

54°

Part sun


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 54°
> 
> Part sun


Somewhere in the 80s, full sun and humid. 
Fortunately, I'm working inside.


----------



## BUFF

70*, 22% humidity, 5mph breeze and full solar..... wish we had weather like this all summer.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like some rain sprinkles today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First decent rain in over a month.


----------



## DeVries

send it here.


----------



## Randall Ave

65 here, should hit hi 80s, humidity is at 95 at the moment, dew point 60, and we need some rain also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> send it here.


Just under 8/10".

We're something like over 6" below average for the year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just under 8/10".
> 
> We're something like over 6" below average for the year.


We're supposed get a 1/4 inch still lightly coming down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We're supposed get a 1/4 inch still lightly coming down.


The guessers said 1/10-1/4"...glad they were wrong again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The guessers said 1/10-1/4"...glad they were wrong again.


Great... Now the grass is going to grow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Great... Now the grass is going to grow...


It never stopped.

Weirdest thing ever...stuff is dormant brown but growing like crazy yet. Triple cutting some lawns.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It never stopped.
> 
> Weirdest thing ever...stuff is dormant brown but growing like crazy yet. Triple cutting some lawns.


Damn and I thought I only had to navigate through a four day work week next week...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Damn and I thought I only had to navigate through a four day work week next week...


Days off are for quitters.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Days off are for quitters.


I guess I haven't been clear enough on here then... I'm trying to quit!

You probably pay for a new snow macheen on Memorial Day weekend sales...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I guess I haven't been clear enough on here then... I'm trying to quit!
> 
> You probably pay for a new snow macheen on Memorial Day weekend sales...


You know how much I made last weekend, not nearly enough for putting up with some of these idiots.


----------



## Hydromaster

39 partly sunny degrees


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just under 8/10".
> 
> We're something like over 6" below average for the year.


We've exceeded our annual rainfall numbers aboot 2wks ago.

48*, clear, 48% humidity.
Rain in the forecast for the weekend


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You know how much I made last weekend, not nearly enough for putting up with some of these idiots.


You need to charge more banana scraps.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need to charge more banana scraps.


Thats still not enough.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats still not enough.


We all know that landscape yard is bringing in apple cores... You can't bs us...


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Days off are for quitters.


I keep tryen to get fired. Sunny, blue sky, cleaning shop watching Zombieland.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looking in the food thread about early planting of gardens...we have 2 or 3 nights with lows in the 30's coming up. Upper 30's, but hoo nose...

What's really weird is all the spring annuals the CFO installed are looking fantastic yet. Lots of dry weather and some hot weather and none of them are fading oot. 

More rain in the forecast the next few days as well, hoping the pattern changes somewhat.


----------



## NYH1

88°, 50% humidity, severe thunderstorm warning, getting dark and starting to blow hard!  

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looking in the food thread about early planting of gardens...we have 2 or 3 nights with lows in the 30's coming up. Upper 30's, but hoo nose...
> 
> What's really weird is all the spring annuals the CFO installed are looking fantastic yet. Lots of dry weather and some hot weather and none of them are fading oot.
> 
> More rain in the forecast the next few days as well, hoping the pattern changes somewhat.


The old lady's addiction kicked in about 2 weeks ago. She had wintered some plants inside, but still started buying annuals. Fortunately, we were out of town last weekend so she didn't buy more.


----------



## Hydromaster

47°


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 47°
> View attachment 217278


Plows still on Muni/DOT trucks?
Noticed the DOT shop west of Med Bow, 5 tandem dumps still have plows and spreaders mounted last weekend.


----------



## DeVries

I'd kill for some flurries right aboot now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'd kill for some flurries right aboot now.


Just wait for that cold front. Feels great ootside right now. Dewpoint has been dropping all day.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait for that cold front. Feels great ootside right now. Dewpoint has been dropping all day.
> 
> View attachment 217280


Just started getting a little breezy. Still quite warm but the humidity is dropping.


----------



## NYH1

Our severe thunderstorm warning was dud. Blew through in about 5 minutes, a little rain, a little boom boom and gone. Dropped the temp about 10° and took care of the humidity!  

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Plows still on Muni/DOT trucks?
> Noticed the DOT shop west of Med Bow, 5 tandem dumps still have plows and spreaders mounted last weekend.


yes


----------



## Randall Ave

We got some wind, rain, thunder, a little lightning, moving thru pretty fast. Already home for Wednesday spagget night, home made right out of the jar.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> We got some wind, rain, thunder, a little lightning, moving thru pretty fast. Already home for Wednesday spagget night, home made right out of the jar.


Ragu or Prego?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ragu or Prego?


Ragu, as bland as can be, and nobody restocked the beer they took.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Ragu, as bland as can be, and nobody restocked the beer they took.


Well at least you didn't say spaghettios...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> I'd kill for some flurries right aboot now.


Like a McFlurry


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well at least you didn't say spaghettios...


Please don't give her any ideas.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well at least you didn't say spaghettios...


Those are still around?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I'd kill for some flurries right aboot now.


We have to wait till The Leafs get knocked out for it to snow....just like Edmonton this week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a fantastic morning, especially compared to the last 2.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a fantastic morning, especially compared to the last 2.
> 
> View attachment 217296


794ft..... :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

49* & drier with a little breeze.


----------



## Hydromaster

37° Sunning


----------



## NYH1

59°, supposed to have a high of 70°. Little hazy, not supposed to rain.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Summer is OVER!!!

Welcome to November.


----------



## BUFF

That was qwick


----------



## Western1

Wish it wood sno


----------



## Randall Ave

54 here, sun's out, but the rain is on the way, for the next two days.


----------



## SHAWZER

37.4 f here and raining


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white at higher elevations 10 miles from me .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Ground is white at higher elevations 10 miles from me .


Poplar?

@BossPlow2010


----------



## BossPlow2010

It was 94° on Tuesday, today it’s 43° and raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My seat and steering wheel heater kicked on automatically this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> My seat and steering wheel heater kicked on automatically this morning.


:terribletowel:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snow in lower meatchicken


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> :terribletowel:


I didn't even realize it right away, shut it oof when I felt it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> My seat and steering wheel heater kicked on automatically this morning.


Should of plugged in the 6 oh... Mosquitoes should be killed at the house now though...


----------



## Hydromaster

A Balmy, 50°


----------



## BossPlow2010

Miserable out 
Cold grappling and cold


----------



## EWSplow

Dreary at best


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Miserable out
> Cold grappling and cold


Maybe if you get stuck you'll warm up..


----------



## BossPlow2010

We can only hope...

going to have to mow on Monday at this rate...


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> We can only hope...
> 
> going to have to mow on Monday at this rate...


Save it for your thread over on LS


----------



## BossPlow2010

m_ice said:


> Save it for your thread over on LS


I'm surprised at how many companies are cutting Monday


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Save it for your thread over on LS


 I was going to say he sure hasn't figured out what customer service is all about yet...

We'll get to it when we get to it...


----------



## NYH1

48°, clouding hard, 97% chance of rain....all day! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

63*, a little humid at 41%, no breeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a tad optimistic...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh Deere....just saw a truck with a plow on.


----------



## Hydromaster

Are you going to keep it on all year?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Are you going to keep it on all year?


Yes...kind of a pain to take the underbody oof the Sterling.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm surprised at how many companies are cutting Monday


Days off are for quitters.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Days off are for quitters.


*Slackers


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...kind of a pain to take the underbody oof the Sterling.


W


----------



## NYH1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Days off are for quitters.


Thought rehab was for quitters? 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1




----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> View attachment 217347


Must be hot off the press... Mom sent that yesterday on one of the ball team GroupMe's...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be hot off the press... Mom sent that yesterday on one of the ball team GroupMe's...


Is that the cool kids bookface..???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that the cool kids bookface..???


No just a group text messaging app...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If it isn't checking for snow, it's checking for frost to make sure the CFO's annuals aren't getting killed. 

Woke up at 330 and the temp was 36°...thought this could be a problem.

Frosty roofs and vehicles...posies still look good. I did run the sprinkler a couple times just in case.


----------



## Randall Ave

Heavy rain here, going to rain into Monday morning. And we got 43 degree temp. A little chilly for almost June. That's global warming for ya. (Better).


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Heavy rain here, going to rain into Monday morning. And we got 43'. A little chilly for almost June. That's global warming for ya


43' of rain? With lumber prices the way they are, building an Ark is going to get spensive.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> 43' of rain? With lumber prices the way they are, building an Ark is going to get spensive.


your going to need a good source for some
pontoon boats…


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> 43' of rain? With lumber prices the way they are, building an Ark is going to get spensive.


I live in a town called Mine Hill. And I'm at the top of the elevation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another frost advisory...hello winter!


----------



## DeVries

Here too, we have all our annuals in. Frost is the last thing we need. Turning on all irrigation today to keep the frost off. 
If we loose the annuals there are no more to be had. Seems like the greenhouses are all sold out, we had our orders in but had to take delivery 2 weeks early. Kinda pi$$ed me off, if I have an order why should I take delivery early. Whatever, Covid is to blame apparently.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Same shortages here too. Same BS excuses. 

Apparently we're going to have to put up a hoop house, buy early and maintain it.. but I guarantee the prices won't go down.

One greenhouse asked us to save his pots and trays because plastic prices are going up 30%. Another one that we bought several van loads from is getting out of wholesale entirely.


----------



## Randall Ave

Its like 45 degrees here, should be 70. This just plain sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Its like 45 degrees here, should be 70. This just plain sucks.


Welcome to yesterday in Michigan.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Its like 45 degrees here, should be 70. This just plain sucks.


The truck shows 57 and its sunny. Feels warmer. Hopefully it's nice tomorrow. Planning on smoking some ribs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Moved most of the annuals onto racks or a truck that can be parked inside.

After a week doing this earlier in the month and now this...a hoop house is looking better every day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Predicted low keeps dropping. Started at 39 the other day, then 36, 35 and now 34.

Hope everyone that had their annuals installed this week have their irrigation on/running tonight or cover everything.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Moved most of the annuals onto racks or a truck that can be parked inside.
> 
> After a week doing this earlier in the month and now this...a hoop house is looking better every day.
> View attachment 217358
> View attachment 217359


I can't let the old lady see that 2nd pic. She'll just get more ideas.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another frost advisory...hello winter!


And this is why I don't plant the garden until the 1st-2nd week of June.
July and August are the only months we don't have snow or frost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I can't let the old lady see that 2nd pic. She'll just get more ideas.


I can send it to her...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> And this is why I don't plant the garden until the 1st-2nd week of June.
> July and August are the only months we don't have snow or frost.


We're a couple weeks past our last average frost. Obviously it can happen but it's pretty rare. I do recall a frost in June shortly after we married. I think it was June 7.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're a couple weeks past our last average frost. Obviously it can happen but it's pretty rare. I do recall a frost in June shortly after we married. I think it was June 7.


Had 4" of snow the 3rd week of June '19 and snow as early as Labor Day weekend.
Up high it can snow all year.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Predicted low keeps dropping. Started at 39 the other day, then 36, 35 and now 34.


Who is saying that? My app's say 38-37 as your low.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Who is saying that? My app's say 38-37 as your low.


Nasty Weather Service

Some coleus got frostbit this morning. Guess we didn't water enough.

The bunker is in a low spot so we quite often get 2-3 degrees cooler than the airport.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Who is saying that? My app's say 38-37 as your low.


Ryan's predicting a snow storm for them...


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> 43' of rain? With lumber prices the way they are, building an Ark is going to get spensive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oo
[QUOTE="Mark Oomkes said:


> We're a couple weeks past our last average frost. Obviously it can happen but it's pretty rare. I do recall a frost in June shortly after we married. I think it was June 7.


The day you got married or the frost...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

K


----------



## LapeerLandscape

33 with a clear sky this morning


----------



## Randall Ave

45 and raining.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nasty Weather Service
> 
> Some coleus got frostbit this morning. Guess we didn't water enough.
> 
> The bunker is in a low spot so we quite often get 2-3 degrees cooler than the airport.


Wife and I put our annuals in last week, the coleus dont look so good after the snow we got the other morning covered everything last night. Moved my mom into a seniors residence last month and did her annuals yesterday morning....she called already to ask if its ok to uncover them, "Sure, suns up."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Frosty rooves and vehicles again. Looks like a bit on the grass.

It was worth the time.


----------



## Western1

Wow


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can send it to her...


Hopefully they're in the chebbie.


----------



## EWSplow

Beautiful morning. Low 40s and sunny. Forecast high upper 60s near the lake and 70 inland. 
Planting veggies today.


----------



## Hydromaster

50°


----------



## BUFF

46* clouds, rain forecast led for mulch of the day and 55* for a hi


----------



## BossPlow2010

Beautiful outside, 59°
High of 66
Clear skies
It’s too bad everyday can’t be like this, this is good working weather


----------



## Randall Ave

Still crappy weather. I guess me n the misses are taking a ride to Tractor supply. I wonder what this is going to cost me.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Still crappy weather. I guess me n the misses are taking a ride to Tractor supply. I wonder what this is going to cost me.


$350-500


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Beautiful outside, 59°
> High of 66
> Clear skies
> It's too bad everyday can't be like this, this is good working weather


Then it would never snow...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then it would never snow...


and You'd be struck driving around with a snow plow on your truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Still crappy weather. I guess me n the misses are taking a ride to Tractor supply. I wonder what this is going to cost me.


Shouldn't cost you anything, she takes all the cash.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then it would never snow...


Sounds good for those seasonal accounts...

PP, not so much


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Shouldn't cost you anything, she takes all the cash.


Hey, she let me buy her a new jacket, ain't I a lucky guy! [ will someone just shoot me ]


----------



## BossPlow2010

Some flurries today...
Crews already pre scraping...


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Some flurries today...
> Crews already pre scraping...
> View attachment 217516
> View attachment 217517


How else do you maintain a rusty patina on a drive?


----------



## EWSplow

Forecast was 92* for today. 
This morning it was tolerable with a nice breeze. Had to work outside for a couple hours. Really hot now.


----------



## Hydromaster

82 scorchers.
humidifier @ 34%

looks like thunderstorms
Hopefully the rain makes it to the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Forecast was 92* for today.
> This morning it was tolerable with a nice breeze. Had to work outside for a couple hours. Really hot now.


Lake effecting...

View attachment 217528


----------



## NYH1

84°, sunning, minimal clouding, a slight breeze....low steam! :clapping:

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1/4" mainly on grassy and elevated surfaces...


----------



## Luther

I see rust marks that are definitely not from a cutting edge. I have a feeling there is steel edging or some sort of steel like rebar as others have suggested down in there. When the snow melted it puddled and came up to the top of the cement and had rust ore in the standing water.


----------



## Randall Ave

Last weekend, high forties and rain, this weekend, 91 and sunning. Just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last week I moved all the annuals into the shop due to frost, this week about half of them are getting moved due to heat and not being able to plant fast enough.


----------



## NYH1

93°, sunning, slightly clouding from time to time, breezy, w/moderate steam. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last week I moved all the annuals into the shop due to frost, this week about half of them are getting moved due to heat and not being able to plant fast enough.


Underground seacan with irrig and skylights, 
If they cant see it from the road you dont need a permit....


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Underground seacan with irrig and skylights,
> If they cant see it from the road you dont need a permit....


Meh, I don't believe much in permits.


----------



## Hydromaster

Such a rebel.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Underground seacan with irrig and skylights,
> If they cant see it from the road you dont need a permit....


I could load the flats faster...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I could load the flats faster...


Cheaper too?

What if there was a $100 Masterlock on it?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cheaper too?
> 
> What if there was a $100 Masterlock on it?


hammer time?


----------



## jomama45

Was a scorcher in Western Mn, ND on Friday afternoon on the way out West.......


----------



## Hydromaster

jomama45 said:


> Was a scorcher in Western Mn, ND on Friday afternoon on the way out West.......
> 
> View attachment 217556


it's not going to stay green at this rate ,

we're looking at going from the 60' to upper 80's
With 1000+ in the flat lands .this week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> it's not going to stay green at this rate ,
> 
> we're looking at going from the 60' to upper 80's
> With 1000+ in the flat lands .this week.


dang, and I thought 700° was warm!


----------



## Defcon 5

It can stop now!!!!!.....77 degrees at 4 am...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It can stop now!!!!!.....77 degrees at 4 am...


I love lake effect!


----------



## Randall Ave

Heading for mid 90s, heavy sunning out there at the moment.


----------



## Hydromaster

what yer not ready for 1000?
Get yer suit now,,,


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect!


Sure you do....Just as much as you love Gretchen


----------



## NYH1

89°, sunning, clouding, breezing and steaming! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure you do....Just as much as you love Gretchen


You have me mistaken with "The Tail"...aka @Luther


----------



## EWSplow

It's not as hot today as the past few days, but more humid. I'd rather the heat. Up to 699* ...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It's not as hot today as the past few days, but more humid. I'd rather the heat. Up to 699* ...


669* is that metric?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 669* is that metric?


Kalifornia ...gotta wonder what a snow forecast would look like.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Starting to sprinkle here, should make the farmers happy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Starting to sprinkle here, should make the farmers happy.


We had a turd floater roll through...didn't cool it down at all. Still sprinkling a little, if the sun comes oot it's really going to suck.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a turd floater roll through...didn't cool it down at all. Still sprinkling a little, if the sun comes oot it's really going to suck.


Its been hazy for awhile. Not sure if we'll see any measurable precipitation. 
The lake temperature on this side went up 6* in the past 5 days. I think the local weather said it was 55* this morning. At this rate, it'll be almost 80* by 4th of July...


----------



## Hydromaster

65° & sunning hard .


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Starting to sprinkle here, should make the farmers happy.


Rained all damn day... Got one lousy property cut and had to cancel our rec league game tonight...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a turd floater roll through...didn't cool it down at all. Still sprinkling a little, if the sun comes oot it's really going to suck.


Next you'll be counting the days till winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Next you'll be counting the days till winter.


It can't come soon enough.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Rained all damn day... Got one lousy property cut and had to cancel our rec league game tonight...


Suppose to rain most of the day tomorrow


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Rained all damn day... Got one lousy property cut and had to cancel our rec league game tonight...


living where you live...Rain is probably an improvement


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Severe Swamp *** Warning in effect today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Temp is 72, humidity is 92. Another fun day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> living where you live...Rain is probably an improvement


Do tell...


----------



## BossPlow2010

71° here 84% humidity and happy birthday Roy?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Temp is 72, humidity is 92. Another fun day.


Meh...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh...
> 
> View attachment 217607


So did you take the day off to clean the pool???


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Next you'll be counting the days till winter.


Aboot 100 days snow could be in our forecast.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh...
> 
> View attachment 217607


Dew point in the 70s here...not comfortable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ugh...


----------



## BUFF

Had some twister activity east of my on the plains yesterday afternoon.
Pics from friends.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> So did you take the day off to clean the pool???


I try to take every day off, but necessarily to clean the pool...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Had some twister activity east of my on the plains yesterday afternoon.
> Pics from friends.
> View attachment 217611
> 
> View attachment 217612


You missed the closet up shot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> You missed the closet up shot.


Unfortunately, he didn't.


----------



## Randall Ave

Thunder ⛈ storm rolling through, didn't finish the trailer door in time tho.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Unfortunately, he didn't.


Was it a long track?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> You missed the closet up shot.


Nah.... I like twisters from a distance...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Nah.... I like twisters from a distance...


Did the sky get dark or black?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Did the sky get dark or black?


White


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> White


Nice.


----------



## Landgreen

Lawns are getting crispy. Many irrigation contractors still getting their turn ons done. Makes for some irate customers. All of a sudden they could care less about a couple dandelions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Lawns are getting crispy. Many irrigation contractors still getting their turn ons done. Makes for some irate customers. All of a sudden they could care less about a couple dandelions.


1/4" of rain the other day kept most everything that doesn't have irrigation from getting completely fried.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Don't worry boys, repriv


Landgreen said:


> Many irrigation contractors still getting their turn ons done.


How'd you know...


----------



## Hydromaster

51°

Definitely not as much runoffas there was last year because the streams should be up over there banks and flooding everywhere, it’s just not happening.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 51°
> 
> Definitely not as much runoffas there was last year because the streams should be up over there banks and flooding everywhere, it's just not happening.


What did your sno pak end up being for the year?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> What did your sno pak end up being for the year?


75% of normal .
headilg up the pass in a day or two to take a look .


----------



## Hydromaster

this stream should be flowing over the road .
4-5" over the road.









and this one should be well out of its banks a fer feet or more. Some or the "sand bars"( we don't have sand…) are still showing.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 217637
> 
> this stream should be flowing over the road .
> 4-5" over the road.
> View attachment 217638
> 
> 
> and this one should be well out of its banks a fer feet or more. Some or the "sand bars"( we don't have sand…) are still showing.


Lack of snow?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Yes.


I was thinking the same thing in the UP a few weeks ago. The rivers and streams seemed lower than normal for may. Warmer too.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes that is a issue ( warm water) 
the brown trout have had a hard time.


----------



## BUFF

Tree affect...... it can stop now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Tree affect...... it can stop now...
> 
> View attachment 217673


Tickling the schnoz?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tickling the schnoz?


And flowing pretty good too.....2gph


----------



## Hydromaster

TMI


----------



## John_DeereGreen

72* @ 0530, with a dew point of 72*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Banana scraps weather...


----------



## Mr.Markus

AJ...!!!?

https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/09/us/coast-guard-rescue-pink-flamingo-alaska-trnd/index.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> AJ...!!!?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/09/us/coast-guard-rescue-pink-flamingo-alaska-trnd/index.html


Phile idiot story...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/post-2514295


----------



## Hydromaster

45°

should be sunny in a hr


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 217691


Look Ma..... no chem trails.....


----------



## Hydromaster

Not a lot of snow either.

That's the same turn as last year
With the comment "ski naked" was on


----------



## EWSplow

Weird weather. I was in the shop until about 6:30. Walked out and the temperature had dropped. Had to turn on the lights on the Jeep. 2 miles down the road it was sunny and warm. Got home and could hear thunder in several directions. It's still sunny here, but there's a cool breeze. 
Maybe we'll actually get a little rain, but I'm still watering the garden.


----------



## BUFF

It's a dry heat....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's a dry heat....
> 
> View attachment 217747


Meh...still hot.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...still hot.
> 
> View attachment 217748


Yes..... was done ootside by aboot 1pm when the breeze stoped and shade was limited.


----------



## Hydromaster

A Nice breez and some shady down in the river bottom ..


----------



## NYH1

Rain globing, thunder globing, lighting globing....tornado warning in effect until 0115. Temp dropped 10° in the last ten minutes. Getting another beer! 

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

We're more than 7" below normal precipitation. 
I think we're on day 14 of consecutive temps above 80*
Maybe grass cutting isn't the best business?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> We're more than 7" below normal precipitation.
> I think we're on day 14 of consecutive temps above 80*
> Maybe grass cutting isn't the best business?


For the year we're ahead on precip.
Hadn't had rain since Memorial Day.
Been in the 80-90's for aboot week or so and suppose to be close to 100* along the front range this week.
Got the evap kkkooler going yesterday to keep the house kkkool and up the humidity in the house.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Maybe grass cutting isn't the best business?


Agreed!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> We're more than 7" below normal precipitation.
> I think we're on day 14 of consecutive temps above 80*
> Maybe grass cutting isn't the best business?


Maybe we will make it up this winter ❄


----------



## NYH1

Never got the tornado, which is great. We don't get to many tornado warnings or tornados, like hardly ever. Not really too flat around here. It ended up just being a really bad thunderstorm with not much damage, at least around us. Interesting for a while though.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Got 93* and 20% humidity with full solar.
Would rather have this....









Drier than a pop Korn fart


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Got 93* and 20% humidity with full solar.
> Would rather have this....
> 
> View attachment 217795
> 
> Drier than a pop Korn fart


93° and 20% humidity....is pop korn fart dry!

Just my $0.02, NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> 93° and 20% humidity....is pop korn fart dry!
> 
> Just my $0.02, NYH1.


Low teens is when PK fart starts.....
At single digits you can pull a click of bread oof a sack and it'll crust up like it was lightly toasted by the time you finished making your sandwich.
Cool water is a must otherwise you wouldn't whizz for a day or so.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Very comfortable out 68° 59% humidity, good mowing weather...


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Very comfortable out 68° 59% humidity, good mowing weather...


Its almost ten, your still out?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is 10:30 too late...?

Just wrapping up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Is 10:30 too late...?
> 
> Just wrapping up...


AM?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> AM?


Another 12 hrs... Ok boss!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Is 10:30 too late...?
> 
> Just wrapping up...


Banana scraps?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Banana scraps?


Plantain scraps...since he's in Kannada.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Brrrrr....
49°


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny, 56, but humidity is at 88.


----------



## EWSplow

67* and dew point in the 30s. 
Not bad.


----------



## NYH1

Sister inlaw at Tucson said it's gonna be toasty this week....negative steam though!


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Sister inlaw at Tucson said it's gonna be toasty this week....negative steam though!
> View attachment 217849


Uhmmmmmm Yeah..... Screw that....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Never understood the point of Heat warnings, they live in a place that gets hot and it’s nearly summer...


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Never understood the point of Heat warnings, they live in a place that gets hot and it's nearly summer...


They say the same things about us in the winter. A few February's back, my wife and son were at Tucson for a visit. It was freezing here and we got pounded everyday with lake effect. Plowed a few times a day most days.

They asked me how it was going. I told them what the weather was doing and that I was beat from plowing. My sister inlaw said, you live up north and it's cold and snows all the time, what do you expect or something like that however she says it.

I love our 2200 mile relationship! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

65° or so at the 12,000 foot level. A tad breezy too. 

Rather comfortable overall.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 65° or so at the 12,000 foot level. A tad breezy too.
> 
> Rather comfortable overall.


Do aboot "5" 100yd sprints in 10min and report back...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Do aboot "5" 100yd sprints in 10min and report back...


I'm bizzie...


----------



## NYH1

Awesome day here. 68°, sunning, breezing, nice and dry!  

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Randall Ave

It's 47 here at the moment. I don't ever remember a morning this cold this time of year.


----------



## GMC Driver

NYH1 said:


> I love our 2200 mile relationship!


The best kind. I have a S-I-L that's 2000 miles, the extra 200 would be nice!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> It's 47 here at the moment. I don't ever remember a morning this cold this time of year.


It's 47 here also, suppose to hit the low 80's today.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> It's 47 here at the moment. I don't ever remember a morning this cold this time of year.


Hell freezing over?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Hell freezing over?


Common occurence around here


----------



## NYH1

Inlaws are getting a little relief....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Thunder storming - relieved we needed some rain.
:clapping:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Where?


----------



## EWSplow

It rained for about 15 minutes last evening.
I had just fired up the grill. 
We ate on the patio and were out until 10pm.
We did end up with .6" overnight. Much needed.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 59 here. I was going to plat some tomato plants, will these colder nights screw with them?


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Got 59 here. I was going to plat some tomato plants, will these colder nights screw with them?


You'll be fine. 
Get those tomatoes in the ground. Use plenty of compost and manure.


----------



## magnatrac

Well that was a nice 1/2" of rain to keep the dust down! It's been pretty messy on our non irrigated lawn.


----------



## BUFF

70*, slight breeze and pretty clear sky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Few rain showers moving in.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Few rain showers moving in.
> 
> View attachment 217884


But where??? Inquiring minds


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Few rain showers moving in.
> 
> View attachment 217884


Buff says it's clear and it looks like your in the same neighborhood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> But where??? Inquiring minds


That was Mile 16 at Pikes Peak. Then they closed it down.

Not having good luck with mountains. Mount Washington was so fogged in we didn't bother trying. Pikes Peak had some lightning...chickens.


----------



## EWSplow

Thunder, wind, rain and now pea size hail.


----------



## Hydromaster

57°


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was Mile 16 at Pikes Peak. Then they closed it down.
> 
> Not having good luck with mountains. Mount Washington was so fogged in we didn't bother trying. Pikes Peak had some lightning...chickens.


I haven't been to pikes peak in 40 years. 
Had a view of it from my bedroom window once upon a time. Being young and not from the area, we didn't realize shorts and tee shirts weren't proper attire for the climate up there.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Thunder, wind, rain and now pea size hail.


And now its 70 and sunning.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> I haven't been to pikes peak in 40 years.
> Had a view of it from my bedroom window once upon a time. Being young and not from the area, we didn't realize shorts and tee shirts weren't proper attire for the climate up there.


I was on the installation crew that installed the
Poma Alpha drive chair lift at pikes peak ski area. Back in the 80's.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> That was Mile 16 at Pikes Peak. Then they closed it down.
> 
> Not having good luck with mountains. Mount Washington was so fogged in we didn't bother trying. Pikes Peak had some lightning...chickens.


Were you racing up? hope you brought a Ford for the best chances.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> I was on the installation crew that installed the
> Poma Alpha drive chair lift at pikes peak ski area. Back in the 80's.


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


until it snowed.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> I was on the installation crew that installed the
> Poma Alpha drive chair lift at pikes peak ski area. Back in the 80's.


We're you ski patrol?


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> We're you ski patrol?


no, never, ever never ever


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Thunder, wind, rain and now pea size hail.


Its probably heading our way.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its probably heading our way.


Somebody might have to come down from the mountains to mow...

It looks like GR is getting it now.


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> We're you ski patrol?


more of a blizzard of aahhs guy,




I've skied with
Stump
Plake
Penny
Black.

good times


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> more of a blizzard of aahhs guy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've skied with
> Stump
> Plake
> Penny
> Black.
> 
> good times


Warren Miller?


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Warren Miller?


a icon.
Warren Miller's sarcasm was classic.

not a big fan of the new stuff ,more of a fan of the early 70's films.
His native was great.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> a icon.
> Warren Miller's sarcasm was classic.
> 
> not a big fan of the new stuff ,more of a fan of the early 70's films.
> His native was great.


Love it.
Used to watch his films on VHS before a ski trip, just cause. ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Somebody might have to come down from the mountains to mow...
> 
> It looks like GR is getting it now.


We got almost nothin.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got almost nothin.


Same... 7/10 split right around us...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same... 7/10 split right around us...


That's a surprise, had a nice light show coming through Chiraq last night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a surprise, had a nice light show coming through Chiraq last night.


Yeah got homeostasis night and was hoping for a nice little storm to watch but fashizzle for us...


----------



## EWSplow

A little weather coming from Iowa. Looks like the NW corner of illernois is getting something. Not sure if we'll get much, or it will fizzle before it gets here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

A little wind, rain and thunderchickens... Oh my...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We're supposed to get around an inch tonight with some lightening.


----------



## NYH1

84°, sunned, bright and dry, no breeze though....even though they were calling for 60 MPH wing guest in our AO, glad they were wrong! 

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 72 with a humidity of 95. Looks a little hazy out there.


----------



## EWSplow

It rained off and on yesterday. The garden is finally starting to take off. Tomatoes and peppers really liked it.
Tornado in Illernois last night.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Bunch of trees down, hail, some rain, lightning, only snapped one picture after the wind died down.


----------



## Hydromaster

46°

The fire is estimated ,Sunday morning to be 29,437 acres, was reported to have 13% of its perimeter contained.


----------



## Philbilly2

Got a bit windy here last night.

We are about 40 miles Southwest from where the tornado was last night...

Finlay got a bit a much much needed rain... dad's rain gauge said 1.3, mine said just a touch over an inch, but as hard as it was pounding on the windows last night I would guess most of it went right over the top of the gauge.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Got a bit windy here last night.
> 
> We are about 40 miles Southwest from where the tornado was last night...
> 
> Finlay got a bit a much much needed rain... dad's rain gauge said 1.3, mine said just a touch over an inch, but as hard as it was pounding on the windows last night I would guess most of it went right over the top of the gauge.


I was going to message you to keep your truck windows open to take one for the team (farmers). Be carefull what you wish for.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Got a bit windy here last night.
> 
> We are about 40 miles Southwest from where the tornado was last night...
> 
> Finlay got a bit a much much needed rain... dad's rain gauge said 1.3, mine said just a touch over an inch, but as hard as it was pounding on the windows last night I would guess most of it went right over the top of the gauge.


Did you take patio furniture inventory this morn...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Got a bit windy here last night.
> 
> We are about 40 miles Southwest from where the tornado was last night...
> 
> Finlay got a bit a much much needed rain... dad's rain gauge said 1.3, mine said just a touch over an inch, but as hard as it was pounding on the windows last night I would guess most of it went right over the top of the gauge.


I was eastbound and down on I-80 Saturday evening when all of a sudden I crossed the infamous Fox River.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was eastbound and down on I-80 Saturday evening when all of a sudden I crossed the infamous Fox River.


#thatbridgematters


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you take patio furniture inventory this morn...?


LMAO... yeah... I did the walk of shame out into the bean field this morning to gather my belongings.


----------



## BUFF

Had a couple nice sun sets thanks to the fires to the west.
Friday








Saturday 









Saturday had a storm cell come through and was heading east on a windmill road driving at 25mph and the dust I was kicking up was passing me. Road had a turn to the north and when made the turn north I could see the rain moving across the prarie, the rain was coming down so hard as it hit the ground it was kicking up dust which looked like a swarm of locust. Took aboot 10min for the cell to move through and temp dropped 30*. The rest of the day was cool and no dust, sun popped and so did the ground dwellers...... Thanks to Hornady..... 
From this morning, clouds rolling over the foothills was pretty cool to see.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Bunch of trees down, hail, some rain, lightning, only snapped one picture after the wind died down.
> View attachment 217923


Did they call the fire dept.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did they call the fire dept.


Luckily!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Bunch of trees down, hail, some rain, lightning, only snapped one picture after the wind died down.
> View attachment 217923


Kind of overkill for getting the cat down, isn't it?


----------



## NYH1

91°, sunny then cloudy back and forth, 50% humidity, severe thunderstorm warning.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Randall Ave

Got 64 out with 94 humidity, off to the furniture store to fix a lift gate before it rains.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 217941


Did you load a salt truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you load a salt truck.


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407521541668102154


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407521541668102154


Sunsets have been pretty....


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 217989


Waaaaaaay to many fires for this time of year..


----------



## NYH1

70°, sunning, dry....gonna be a great night at the ball park!  

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Waaaaaaay to many fires for this time of year..


Yes,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407710732322476041


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407710732322476041


Is that a lake effect grapple funnel?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that a lake effect grapple funnel?


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 218009


Nice, not a car on the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nice, not a car on the road.


They're skeered too...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 218009


Oh, BTW, there's some weather headed your way.


----------



## Hydromaster

Lions, tigers and bears


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Oh, BTW, there's some weather headed your way.


Oh...k...I wouldn't have noticed. Thanks


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks to be another 7/10 split...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grand Rapids must be 7 and 10...

Foreguess was .1" to .25" this afternoon...there's about .9" in my rain gauge. 

Supposedly 1-2" tomorrow. Rain forecast every 12 hour period through Sunday. Guess we'll be working on that precip deficit...if only it were snow. 

Pretty sure we aren't getting everything mowed this week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

2-5" was the guess here through Mon... I think our Kzoo drive tomorrow is going to be pointless...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 2-5" was the guess here through Mon... I think our Kzoo drive tomorrow is going to be pointless...


Thats a little more than dust control.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dark enough for the street lights to come on...heading to the basement.


----------



## EWSplow

Scattered "pop up" showers forecast for today according to the local weather. NWS had us at 40%.
I worked outside until 1pm. Its been raining since then.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dark enough for the street lights to come on...heading to the basement.


say, Hi to joe…


----------



## BUFF

Not looking good..... could get some swoosh grease 2 tracks oot of this


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Not looking good..... could get some swoosh grease 2 tracks oot of this
> View attachment 218040


Got chains?

ya Better hurry up, Mark and Joe are waiting for you in the basement


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Got chains?
> 
> ya Better hurry up, Mark and Joe are waiting for you in the basement


I don't see any trees, so no firewood.

He probably tested his 4WD though.


----------



## Hydromaster

K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So aboot a 1.3" yesterday and overnight. 

Heavy stuff hasn't hit yet, but another .33" when I checked awhile ago. 

Should put a dent in our "severe drought" status.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's about over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's about over...


Your ark building?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are suppose to get over an inch today, nearly a half overnight and an inch tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are suppose to get over an inch today, nearly a half overnight and an inch tomorrow.


What about Sunday? And Monday? And...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What about Sunday? And Monday? And...


More of the same. Everyday for over a week but at least it will be a warm rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> More of the same. Everyday for over a week but at least it will be a warm rain.
> View attachment 218080


Not sure if this was supposed to be a snow map or if they're just that bad with liquid too...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your ark building?


Woods too expensive, were buying a yacht.


----------



## magnatrac

Just saw Tru green spraying in the rain..... It was at a speedway so I doubt anyone will care but what a waste.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Call the worthless Dept of Ag...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Animals are lining up 2x2...


----------



## EWSplow

Holy humidity. Working outside, in the sun.
I assumed it was in the upper 80s. Stopped for a quick snack and started my truck for the AC. Accordingly to the truck, its 71*.
I'm guessing the dew point is similar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun???

We've had aboot 3.25" of rain in the past 24ish hours.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sun???
> 
> We've had aboot 3.25" of rain in the past 24ish hours.


Today's forecast was for more rain than yesterday. It' was foggy this morning, but by noon the sun was visible. 
Dropped the old lady off at the ferry this morning. She's spending the weekend on what seems to be the rainy side of the pond.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The suns out for moment, still calling for another inch of rain today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It stopped?


----------



## Hydromaster

56°

clouding


----------



## Landgreen

A good soaker up here. We really need it. Some lawns passed dormancy. More like death. Irrigation systems couldnt keep up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It stopped?


Yes...must have been at least 30 seconds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> A good soaker up here. We really need it. Some lawns passed dormancy. More like death. Irrigation systems couldnt keep up.


We're close to or over 4" in the past 48 hours. A couple more in the previous week and a half.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Got chains?
> 
> ya Better hurry up, Mark and Joe are waiting for you in the basement


Yes....
Did pause shooting activity's for aboot an hour or so. Roads did get swooshy and watched the storm pass while the 2tracks dried up a bit before the next storm rolled through. Rained most of Thursday night and was drizzling Friday am. Forecast had rain again so I loaded up and came home. More rain today and tomorrow. Which is great since we had a couple hot dry weeks.
Got .6" of rain last night.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're close to or over 4" in the past 48 hours. A couple more in the previous week and a half.


4" in 2 days we'd have flooding


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 218104


Coming to a trailer park as we post?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 218104


Only difference here is we have a flood advisory and flood watch...seems redundant.

Looking for twisters now...dumped another 2" out of the gauge since last night.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only difference here is we have a flood advisory and flood watch...seems redundant.
> 
> Looking for twisters now...dumped another 2" out of the gauge since last night.


looks like Amazon has them.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008J87PVC


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only difference here is we have a flood advisory and flood watch...seems redundant.
> 
> Looking for twisters now...dumped another 2" out of the gauge since last night.


Current conditions somewhere in meatchicken. White lake maybe?
I was told where yesterday, but I don't listen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...we've been upgraded to a Flood Warning now. 

Just for Fauxi's sake, I'm going to wear my swimmies whenever I'm outside now.


----------



## Hydromaster

Wear 2zz


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Streetlights just came on....it's kinda dark.


----------



## NYH1

88°, partly clouding, 51% humidity. 

Turning up the heat and steam tomorrow and Monday. Mid/upper 90's, 70% plus humidity. 

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...we've been upgraded to a Flood Warning now.
> 
> Just for Fauxi's sake, I'm going to wear my swimmies whenever I'm outside now.


Keep the speedo pics to yourself.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hook echo passed, heading into Meatchickin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hook echo passed, heading into Meatchickin...


Should I wear my swimmies AND seat belt in the basement?


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Current conditions somewhere in meatchicken. White lake maybe?
> I was told where yesterday, but I don't listen.


Dang, the pic didn't upload. 
An hour and 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting closer...










The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 218107
> 
> 
> The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


Hopefully you cocked those bottom blocks....

It's serious now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Dang, the pic didn't upload.
> An hour and 30 minutes ago.
> View attachment 218106


I'm guessing at least Lake Meatchicken/Huron are going to rise up an inch or three.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> looks like Amazon has them.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008J87PVC


Well, it is Saturday night.


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> 88°, partly clouding, 51% humidity.
> 
> Turning up the heat and steam tomorrow and Monday. Mid/upper 90's, 70% plus humidity.
> 
> NYH1.


It's 80 here, 85 percent humidity, and the sun's a blazing. Time to lock up, it's either a bottle of Heineken, or a Blue Moon on tap. Depends on what the boss wants to do.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> It's 80 here, 85 percent humidity, and the sun's a blazing. Time to lock up, it's either a bottle of Heineken, or a Blue Moon on tap. Depends on what the boss wants to do.


Just _a_ bottle of beer?? 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumours or naders in Crete, Illernoiz and Dyer, Indutucky...oh noze...


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 218107
> 
> 
> The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


Bring the salt barge right to the salt bin....


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> Just _a_ bottle of beer??
> 
> NYH1.


I'm hypoglycemic, haven't eaten much, weigh nothing. I wonder if I can get a senior citizens discount?


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> I'm hypoglycemic, haven't eaten much, weigh nothing. I wonder if I can get a senior citizens discount?
> View attachment 218109


Ain't that low blood sugar? Here's how I see it (don't ever take health advice from me....just sayin). You need to drink beer with a lot of carbs. The carbs will raise your blood sugar! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 218107
> 
> 
> The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


Hope you parked your skidsteer on the high ground


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hopefully you cocked those bottom blocks....
> 
> It's serious now...
> 
> View attachment 218108


Blah blah blah
I'm not hiding in the basement, I'm going to film it and post to PS.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Blah blah blah
> I'm not hiding in the basement, I'm going to film it and post to PS.


Bow echo on the way now...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 218107
> 
> 
> The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


You should stock your moat with piranhas.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bow echo on the way now...
> 
> View attachment 218111


I'm right dead center of the tornado warning


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm right dead center of the tornado warning


It just got even more serious...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumours or naders in Crete, Illernoiz and Dyer, Indutucky...oh noze...


The old lady has a niece in crete. 
I'd get an confirmation on the tornado, but the last text from her at 4:00 your time was "wine and fancy appetizers in the hotel room".
3.5 hours later she probably a few sheets to the breeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The old lady has a niece in crete.
> I'd get an confirmation on the tornado, but the last text from her at 4:00 your time was "wine and fancy appetizers in the hotel room".
> 3.5 hours later she probably a few sheets to the breeze.


SIL lives just south of Crete. Nieces and nephews by Dyer and Cedar Lake somewhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bow echo on the way now...
> 
> View attachment 218111


You really think a nader will be able to find Lapeertucky?


----------



## magnatrac

Trying to enjoy my steak bites and everyone's phone went off about a silly tornado. Should have stayed in Oakland county instead of venturing to Goodrich lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You really think a nader will be able to find Lapeertucky?


Ralph? Air raid sirens in full effect!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ralph?


Last seen flying in a corvair...I don't recall anything about them not being sky worthy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Trying to enjoy my steak bites and everyone's phone went off about a silly tornado. Should have stayed in Oakland county instead of venturing to Goodrich lol


You at bullfrogs?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It just got even more serious...
> 
> View attachment 218114


So how much snow we getting?


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> You at bullfrogs?


No that's in my backyard and Oakland county lol. Went to the 411 in Goodrich. I like their smoked wings but opted for something different.

My house is less than a mile from bullfrogs just into groveland township.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So I see it all the time with broken irrigation lines, but enough hydraulic pressure from all this rain to create a sod bubble!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> So I see it all the time with broken irrigation lines, but enough hydraulic pressure from all this rain to create a sod bubble!
> 
> View attachment 218117
> View attachment 218118


Check before you run it over...it could be @SHAWZER ...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 218107
> 
> 
> The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


Where's the van.....


----------



## BUFF

59*, 64% humidity and light rain, picked up another .7" today


----------



## SHAWZER

I am not a grass man ...... prefer the bush .


----------



## SHAWZER

Confirmed tornado touched down about 10 miles southwest of Meaford yesterday around 5 pm .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Confirmed tornado touched down about 10 miles southwest of Meaford yesterday around 5 pm .


Any cows flying around?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> View attachment 218107
> 
> 
> The CFO is worried...still have a good 18" to go, probably more like 24".


Saltwater pond yet??


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's like sauna outside.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's like sauna outside.


Ditto.
Supposed to be a cold front moving in later. Should bring dryer air.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Saltwater pond yet??


Negative, we're pretty close to the head of the creek so it comes up fast and drops just as fast.

Never been high enough in over 40 years to worry about...but we all know women.


----------



## SHAWZER

BUFF said:


> Any cows flying around?


No beef , but heard there was some flying pigs .


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> No beef , but heard there was some flying pigs .


https://www.yellowstonegate.com/2012/05/montana-bar-yellowstone-attraction-pigs-fly/
A good time, I recommend it,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No beef , but heard there was some flying pigs .


Better upgrade the wipers...


----------



## NYH1

92°, partly clouding, 39% humidity, not the 70% plus humidity they said we were gonna have today....which is great!  

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

86 here, humidity is at 67. There is a breeze thank God.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whatever


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever


44% is closing in on a DEFCON alert for swamp ash....


----------



## Hydromaster

feels damp…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 44% is closing in on a DEFCON alert for swamp ash....


SKWBE


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Western1

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ro-detroit-freeways-flooding-rain/5356741001/


----------



## Western1

We got somewhere around 6-7 inches of rain in about 3 hours.


----------



## Western1

Parts of 94 still closed this morning 2 days later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Parts of 94 still closed this morning 2 days later.


https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...chigan-subpar-freeway-pump-system/5357547001/
#1 Who was the excrement for brains that thought building highways below grade was a good idea?
#2 Why hasn't MDOT kept up on maintaining these pumps?
#3 Why is it going to take 14 more years to get the rest upgraded?
#4 Why hasn't Gretch fixed the )*&^)*^ roads yet?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ro-detroit-freeways-flooding-rain/5356741001/


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...chigan-subpar-freeway-pump-system/5357547001/
> #1 Who was the excrement for brains that thought building highways below grade was a good idea?
> #2 Why hasn't MDOT kept up on maintaining these pumps?
> #3 Why is it going to take 14 more years to get the rest upgraded?
> #4 Why hasn't Gretch fixed the )*&^)*^ roads yet?


Yes all of the above ^^^^^^


----------



## Western1

The pumping station by me went “off line” at about 1am. Most of rain came down from 1am-3am. Heard guy didn’t flip the switch. Not sure if there’s any truth to it but head of dept said everything worked as designed just to much to fast. Wtf! I got water in basement like about 90% around me and I lost power.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 218158


Looks like a great improvment to the area....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Looks like a great improvment to the area....


Yes.
We'd be able to sail straight to kanada without having that mitten in the way.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 90, humidity is at 60, the sun's working today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Randall Ave

We got 74, 87 humidity, but it's very heavily sunning. Gotta do a EGR cooler on a 6.7 Ferd today, to hot for that.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...
> 
> View attachment 218189


So a little moist eh....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So a little moist eh....


A tad.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Western1

No saying parts of my area may have received 8”.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> So a little moist eh....


The mushrooms are growing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can it get more humid?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can it get more humid?


Yes.
Started out this morning with a little drizzle early. Then it got muggy, then a little rain. Then 76* with 88% humidity.
Just started pouring rain and windy. It looks like this one is heading toward Ludington.
There's another batch of rain crossing the lake and it looks like GR is the bullseye.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Yes.
> Started out this morning with a little drizzle early. Then it got muggy, then a little rain. Then 76* with 88% humidity.
> Just started pouring rain and windy. It looks like this one is heading toward Ludington.
> There's another batch of rain crossing the lake and it looks like GR is the bullseye.


It was a rhetorical question...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mr.Markus

We'll take it...fields need it so do the ponds.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr cleaver must be happy.


----------



## EWSplow

That 7.85" is about how much we were below normal before we started getting rain. Not sure where we stand now. The garden likes the rain in the morning then sunny afterward. I don't really care for the humidity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/marginal-risk-of-severe-storms-on-tuesday/
8 1/2" the first 5 months of the year. Just under 8" in 12 days. Still almost 2" below average.


----------



## Western1

Wish it was snow


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/marginal-risk-of-severe-storms-on-tuesday/
> 8 1/2" the first 5 months of the year. Just under 8" in 12 days. Still almost 2" below average.


And now grass is turning yellow from too much water...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And now grass is turning yellow from too much water...


Not here...green as Oomkes green and holy crapola did the corn ever take oof.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/marginal-risk-of-severe-storms-on-tuesday/
> 8 1/2" the first 5 months of the year. Just under 8" in 12 days. Still almost 2" below average.


I think we're still 7" below average.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/marginal-risk-of-severe-storms-on-tuesday/
> 8 1/2" the first 5 months of the year. Just under 8" in 12 days. Still almost 2" below average.


Our annual rainfall is aboot 14"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not here...green as Oomkes green and holy crapola did the corn ever take oof.


My sister and bil's corn on Friday the 18th and then Tuesday the 22nd


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> My sister and bil's corn on Friday the 18th and then Tuesday the 22nd
> View attachment 218260
> View attachment 218261


Knee high?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Knee high?


----------



## Randall Ave

Temps at 91, humidity is 54, real temp feels like 104, per my Accu weather phone. I wimped out for a while, sitting home under the tree with the mutt drinking ice tea. Wife's in the pool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Long Island Ice Tea?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Long Island Ice Tea?


No, I'm on the clock, waiting for the Ferd parts, new counter jockey. Not everything showed up. I do have an Izuzu that came in for a clutch, but I don't hate myself that much today.


----------



## Hydromaster

I Hurd on the playground, that Joey Izuzu could change that clutch out in 20 minutes, one-handed…


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Knee high?


not yet....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Long Island Ice Tea?


With orange slices


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Temps at 91, humidity is 54, real temp feels like 104, per my Accu weather phone. I wimped out for a while, sitting home under the tree with the mutt drinking ice tea. Wife's in the pool.


I'm not quite sitting at home but the grand kids and I went to my house and got a water sample, went to the pool store, went to 2 banks, 2 other stores and stopped and got ice cream on the way back to the shop.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> I Hurd on the playground, that Joey Izuzu could change that clutch out in 20 minutes, one-handed…
> View attachment 218268


Didn't get there yet, now I no I'm a dumb a$$. But if you get a gasket installation kit for the EGR assembly, wouldn't you get the EGR valve gasket?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sad...last check the dewpoint was 64° and it almost felt comfortable.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sad...last check the dewpoint was 64° and it almost felt comfortable.


It's raining with a little thunder


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's raining with a little thunder


Soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's raining with a little thunder


Not here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sad...last check the dewpoint was 64° and it almost felt comfortable.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's nice...


I know...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice day compared to the humidity we've had for the last week. Dewpoint is still too high though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice day compared to the humidity we've had for the last week. Dewpoint is still too high though.
> 
> View attachment 218285


Yes, I'm able to walk normal today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, I'm able to walk normal today...


Penicillin is working?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Penicillin is working?


No, but this stuff is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shirley hope someone's pool heater is working...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shirley hope someone's pool heater is working...
> 
> View attachment 218309


Probably on the same gas line as his barbecue and theres steam coming off it this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Probably on the same gas line as his barbecue and theres steam coming off it this morning...


Old Faithful in Suck Bent, Inditucky?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shirley hope someone's pool heater is working...
> 
> View attachment 218309


Waaaaayyyy ahead of the cool down, bumped the heater up to 85° yeaterday....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Waaaaayyyy ahead of the cool down, bumped the heater up to 85° yeaterday....
> 
> View attachment 218310


Cooking while you're swimming...got it.


----------



## Hydromaster

A good day to start the 4th festivities


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 218319


Hot and humid today. Almost ready for a beer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Hot and humid today. Almost ready for a beer.


I've been informed the dewpoint is back up.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been informed the dewpoint is back up.


Condensation on your beer mug?


----------



## Hydromaster

this is the 3rd of 3 parades for the 4th weekend


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 218346
> View attachment 218347
> 
> this is the 3rd of 3 parades for the 4th weekend


The federal holiday is Monday, the 5th. A bunch of businesses including some suppliers are closed on Monday.

Will there be a 4th parade on the 5th since the 3rd is on the 4th?


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> The federal holiday is Monday, the 5th. A bunch of businesses including some suppliers are closed on Monday.
> 
> Will there be a 4th parade on the 5th since the 3rd is on the 4th?


No, the day off on the fifth is hangover recovery ( quite time) there will be no parade and partying or making loud noises,

it's the reason the fifth is a day off….


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> The federal holiday is Monday, the 5th. A bunch of businesses including some suppliers are closed on Monday.
> 
> Will there be a 4th parade on the 5th since the 3rd is on the 4th?


Sounds like Algebra to me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> No, the day off on the fifth is hangover recovery ( quite time) there will be no parade and partying or making loud noises,
> 
> it's the reason the fifth is a day off….


Its a "Plead the fifth" fifth then....


----------



## EWSplow

96 and humid and I'm working in the sun. 
I thought it would be a quick job, but 3 hours later...
I could have started on the north side of the house, but started on the east figuring it would take an hour, but found some rotten wood.


----------



## EWSplow

The forecast in low 90s and humid again today. Temperature is supposed to drop to the 60s by late afternoon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 218444


Fixed it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seriously...it can snow NOW.


----------



## SHAWZER

It would just melt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> It would just melt


SKWBE


----------



## SHAWZER

Wait untill it gets hotter with higher humidity . I like winter better than summer too .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr
> 
> View attachment 218529


It was warmer there in May.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr
> 
> View attachment 218529


I hope one is Celsius


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hope one is Celsius


Take it to the Canadian weather thread fella!


----------



## NYH1

The National Weather Service is saying a tornado touched down in the Town of Westernville in Oneida County last night. Oneida County is east/northeast of us. Do a lot of snowmobiling and hunting there. 

I saw the tornado warning last night. We get tornado warnings from time to time, usually don't get many tornados though. Lots of damage, no report of casualties which is good. 

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seriously...it can snow NOW.
> 
> View attachment 218453


Been pretty brutal so far, even on the lake...


----------



## NYH1

Calling for rain everyday this week! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NYH1 said:


> Calling for rain everyday this week!
> 
> NYH1.


Same....
Good time for some granular insect control I guess.... Oh wait we cant do that up here anymore...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Same....
> Good time for some granular insect control I guess.... Oh wait we cant do that up here anymore...


Start up a herd of free range cluckers and gobblers and rent them oot


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is funny cause one of my customers has a small flock they let out every now and then and I saw them chasing moths...
I jokingly told my neighbour they should get some to control their gypsy moths....


----------



## the Suburbanite

Mr.Markus said:


> This is funny cause one of my customers has a small flock they let out every now and then and I saw them chasing moths...
> I jokingly told my neighbour they should get some to control their gypsy moths....


Moths=SQUIRREL! to chickens


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> This is funny cause one of my customers has a small flock they let out every now and then and I saw them chasing moths...
> I jokingly told my neighbour they should get some to control their gypsy moths....


Got a buddy that turns oot cluckers and gobblers to deal with grasshoppers/moths. Great feed for the birds and great tasting birds too....
Goats are used for weed (not the good stuff) control in sity's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aboot 1.5" in just over an hour and a half...should keep the dust down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aboot 1.5" in just over an hour and a half...should keep the dust down.


We just had one big crack of thunder and about 20 minute rain.


----------



## EWSplow

Light rain early this morning. 
Humidity is 90+%. The Suns out now. 
I thought there was deet in my truck. ..There wasn't. I'm working in a jungle.


----------



## Hydromaster

sticky….


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Light rain early this morning.
> Humidity is 90+%. The Suns out now.
> I thought there was deet in my truck. ..There wasn't. I'm working in a jungle.


Skeeters suck as bad as Ohio this year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

4" in a few spots around town yesterday and now more terential down pours...


----------



## BUFF

Hard to beat


----------



## EWSplow

I got rained on this afternoon. It felt good while it was raining. Now the sun is out and its sticky.
Working behind a rose bush doesn't help either. I would like to whimp out, but wanna get this part done today so I don't have endure this punishment tomorrow. 
With in an hour I'll be enjoying a cold one.


----------



## NYH1




----------



## Hydromaster

feels damp


----------



## EWSplow

Torrential downpour. I saw this one coming for an hour or so. When the Thunder got close I packed up. I closed the truck door as it was starting to rain. 
I guess its beer:30.


----------



## BUFF

Fires to the west have been giving us cooler days this week and been getting light showers, aboot .03-.05" of moisture. Not mulch but engough to keep dust low and helps cool things down.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Fires to the west have been giving us cooler days this week and been getting light showers, aboot .03-.05" of moisture. Not mulch but engough to keep dust low and helps cool things down.


Rained here all day Sunday, much of the day Monday,
Down poured Tuesday, sprinkled today, suppose to rain tomorrow afternoon and Friday probably going to be skipping a few lawns this week....

hopefully the weather patterns dry up a bit for the winter


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Rained here all day Sunday, much of the day Monday,
> Down poured Tuesday, sprinkled today, suppose to rain tomorrow afternoon and Friday probably going to be skipping a few lawns this week....
> 
> hopefully the weather patterns dry up a bit for the winter
> View attachment 218627


Most our rain comes and goes Is less than 30min occasionally it'll last an hour or so at the most and very rarely it's a full day event.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Originally thought we'd lose a day and half... Starting to look like a day and three quarter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still 7 days in this week up here...


----------



## Ajlawn1

That just might be the funniest thing you've ever said...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That just might be the funniest thing you've ever said...


Metric week?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Metric week?


No covid/stimulus/unemployment benefit week...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You got your second PPP loan?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Originally thought we'd lose a day and half... Starting to look like a day and three quarter...


See, you should have worked that Monday after the 4th.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## EWSplow

We got about an inch of much needed rain last night. I think we're still around 7" below normal precipitation. 
It got a little windy too. I had to stake some pepper plants this morning. Between the rain, wind and the fact they're getting top heavy, they were leaning quite a bit. 
Light drizzle this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Should have circled the (wagon) wheel...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> See, you should have worked that Monday after the 4th.


I try not to work on any day that ends in y...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I try not to work on any day that ends in y...


Why


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I try not to work on any day that ends in y...


Tomorrow doesn't end in "y"...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Thank goodness fir this rain, that 12 hour drought was getting rough...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What rain?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thank goodness fir this rain, that 12 hour drought was getting rough...


Hardly a sprinkle up here


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> What rain?


You no, outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining....ootside.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining....ootside.


Better than raining inside. ..


----------



## BUFF

Well.................. Duh....


----------



## EWSplow

It was a little hot and humid today until the cold front moved in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice flip phone camera...from 1997.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It was a little hot and humid today until the cold front moved in.


Phnemonia front..........


----------



## jomama45

Or is it considered a Covid front now?????


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice flip phone camera...from 1997.


Bag phone...?


----------



## Western1

Bag phones didn’t have cameras did they? Mine didn’t. Ha


----------



## Western1

Anyone have room in there bins?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Bag phones didn't have cameras did they? Mine didn't. Ha


Correct, still have mine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Western1 said:


> Bag phones didn't have cameras did they? Mine didn't. Ha


Still takes a better picture than what he's using....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice flip phone camera...from 1997.


Vintage is in these days. ..


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Vintage is in these days. ..


All I see is a bee hive...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My camera takes a better pic.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> My camera takes a better pic.


@SHAWZER ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

67° 61% humidity with partly cloudy skies, this is good mowing weather.


----------



## BUFF

Monsoon season is starting....
https://denver.cbslocal.com/2021/07...r-cameron-peak-fire-burn-scar-larimer-county/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still a tad humidly...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Only scattered showers according to the weather girl....


----------



## Western1

Is she blond?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Scattered all over Southern Meatchicken.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Only scattered showers according to the weather girl....
> View attachment 218816


Looks to be variable and scattered around Detoilet, I'd say she's spot on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lapeer county is clear.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks to be variable and scattered around Detoilet, I'd say she's spot on...


Those aren't scattered, they're isolated...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Those aren't scattered, they're isolated...


Good thing they're not pop up or you'd be really screwed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Funny thing, went to breakfast because of the scattered showers and there is an unoccupied building that had the irrigation running this morning...while it was raining. Maybe an AJ's Lawn customer?

Aboot 2.33" so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun's oot...guns oot.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Funny thing, went to breakfast because of the scattered showers and there is an unoccupied building that had the irrigation running this morning...while it was raining. Maybe an AJ's Lawn customer?
> 
> Aboot 2.33" so far.


Did you go drive one of your 6 mowers over there to get washed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you go drive one of your 6 mowers over there to get washed...


Why would I do that?

It was raining incessantly.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you go drive one of your 6 *different sized *mowers over there to get washed...


Phile correction...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phile correction...


That's not what I said...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop NOW.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop NOW.
> 
> View attachment 218821


That's what sinners get.......


----------



## EWSplow

Hot, humid and thirsty. 
It should have been a short day today but, no such luck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our showers and TS have been good this year..very acceptable timing and making the lawns look great...


----------



## jomama45

Windy overnight in the "Up North ".......


----------



## Hydromaster

Good time to amend the soil &
Service the irrigation system

zip-tye it to the sidewalk?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think hose clamps would be stronger...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think hose clamps would be stronger...


Looks like brand new sidewalk, the concrete heads probably cut all the roots.

We lost power for about 10 hours overnight, must be widespread up hear, because there's Michaels an MJ linesman trucks everywhere........


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Looks like brand new sidewalk, the concrete heads probably cut all the roots.
> 
> We lost power for about 10 hours overnight, must be widespread up hear, because there's Michaels an MJ linesman trucks everywhere........


If MJ is there, something major must have blown and they probably had to bring a new transformer or something. 
Where are you?


----------



## jomama45

Mercer area.

The picture was from Eagle River.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Mercer area.
> 
> The picture was from Eagle River.


My brother has some property around mercer. I think he wants to put a tiny house on it. He's a cranky old f***.
Did you see a tiny house flying by?


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Windy overnight in the "Up North ".......
> View attachment 218903


Was there a red Ford with a dented door and red Suretrac trailer there installing that sod?

Probably tried to skimp on the sod staples...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Was there a red Ford with a dented door and red Suretrac trailer there installing that sod?
> 
> Probably tried to skimp on the sod staples...


Actually we were hoping that your high tech camera could tell us the temperature of the dirt...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually we were hoping that your high tech camera could tell us the temperature of the dirt...


That's soil... Dirt is what you clean off your floor...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's soil... Dirt is what you clean off your floor...


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> My brother has some property around mercer. I think he wants to put a tiny house on it. He's a cranky old f***.
> Did you see a tiny house flying by?


Now that you mention it, I did see a really foggy picture of a baby house airborne this morning........


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Thanks for the clarification


I figured I made it as clear as mud for someone in Illernoize to even understand...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's soil... Dirt is what you clean off your floor...


Thats right, thats good soil. Dirt is what I sell.


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to be storms rolling in tonight. 
According to the local weather "hurricane force winds".


----------



## Hydromaster

Better staple down the lawn


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Better staple down the lawn


Zip ties?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Zip ties?


Hose clamps.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Zip ties?


Works every time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposed to be storms rolling in tonight.
> According to the local weather "hurricane force winds".


We're way overdue for a big wind/thunderstorm.

Wonder if I should presleep in anticipation of massive storm cleanup.


----------



## Hydromaster

Tonight our in da AM …


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're way overdue for a big wind/thunderstorm.
> 
> Wonder if I should presleep in anticipation of massive storm cleanup.


I just did at my desk.


----------



## BossPlow2010

we’re pre parking in front of non customers houses...


----------



## Hydromaster

……..In front of future customers houses…


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're way overdue for a big wind/thunderstorm.
> 
> Wonder if I should presleep in anticipation of massive storm cleanup.


Last time I looked at the radar, I'd guess you and @jomama45 are more likely to get it than I am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The tent pegs lasted a long time


Hydromaster said:


> ……..In front of future customers houses…


...and their neighbours!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was extremely underwhelming. 

A whopping .1" overnight. Heard some thunder a long ways off, little bit of a light show. 

A winter forecast preview.


----------



## Western1

They had us at 100% chance of rain overnight and guess what? Not a drop


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Last time I looked at the radar, I'd guess you and @jomama45 are more likely to get it than I am.


I called that wrong. It looked like it was moving southeast. It went south. 
Most of the high winds,etc were west of here.
I guess there were 90 MPH winds around Rippon. Looks like tornado damage about 
30 miles west of here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I called that wrong. It looked like it was moving southeast. It went south.
> Most of the high winds,etc were west of here.
> I guess there were 90 MPH winds around Rippon. Looks like tornado damage about
> 30 miles west of here.


Meh...they were only off by a couple hundred miles...again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I heard some thunder during the night, no idea what time. We did just have a cloud burst that last 10 minutes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a lovely morning...finally.


----------



## EWSplow

64* here, with low dew point. Feels comfortable. 
The only rain in the forecast for the next week is possibly Saturday. 
We're almost 10" below normal precipitation. I've heard in the past that precipitation averages out throughout the year and if no rain in summer, we get more snow in winter. We shall see.


----------



## SHAWZER

No rain today on 4 different weather sites ..... my wet 1 ton weather rock shows the real forecast .


----------



## DeVries

Cold camping today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Cold camping today
> View attachment 218951


Is that up towards Searchmont? Seems like I've rode sleds near there.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that up towards Searchmont? Seems like I've rode sleds near there.


You know Mt Holly ( the parent company) bought searchmont and built a new lodge , new lifts and snowmaking all for Canada to shut down.


----------



## NYH1

63° and really ******! 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Brrrrr...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a beautiful morning...


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 58 and sunny here, nice day, now if the customers will leave me alone????


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a beautiful morning...
> 
> View attachment 219015


Ahhhh no wonder, heat wave up dare...


----------



## BUFF

56* ootside, 62* inside this morning, good sleeping temps...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Leaves are starting to change here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

To what?


----------



## BossPlow2010

They’re staying leaves, but they’re changing colors


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Leaves are starting to change here...
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> I'm surprised we don't see more distressed trees here considering the drought.
> Looks like another week without rain. We're ab10" below normal precipitation.
> If haven't mowed for awhile...I think the neighbors are relieved.


----------



## BossPlow2010

@EWSplow 
Agreed!
We've been stuck At least 15 times less this year compared to last year at this time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We don't get stuck 15 times in a decade...


----------



## Hydromaster

Y


BossPlow2010 said:


> @EWSplow
> Agreed!
> We've been stuck At least 15 times less this year compared to last year at this time...


You mow like a teenager 4WD's

just kant say oot of da mud.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> just kant say oot of da mud.


Oot of da mud.

like that?...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't get stuck 15 times in a decade...


I'm sure adding auto inflate Air Bladders to your equiment dropped your numbers quite a bit....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hahaha






















































Haha
































































Ha


----------



## Hydromaster

Funny


----------



## NYH1

I can't complain about todays weather!


----------



## NYH1

For some reason I can't post full size pictures anymore! 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> For some reason I can't post full size pictures anymore!
> 
> NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Drug deal?

Passing a blunt?


----------



## Hydromaster

Secret handshake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Illuminati???


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Drug deal?
> 
> Passing a blunt?


That's legal in New Yorkistan now. It was a priority for _"The Gold Standard Gov."_ to make it legal to smoke pot while walking down the street at anytime....blaze away! 

NYH1.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

NYH1 said:


> That's legal in New Yorkistan now. It was a priority for _"The Gold Standard Gov."_ to make it legal to smoke pot while walking down the street at anytime....blaze away!
> 
> NYH1.


When is this good standard gov't bringing back the gold standard? My loonies and toonies are worth even less than they normally are.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 219045


Can't wait.


----------



## BUFF

Monsooon season has been hosing up areas that burned last summer


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Hydromaster

*As Predicted in the 2009 and 2012 Ebook *

*Earth's Natural Climate Pulse*

* Transitioning to Global Cooling*

* Full Global Cooling in 2024 and Beyond*
https://www.globalweatheroscillations.com/united-states-2022-winter-outlook
https://www.globalweatheroscillations.com/product-page/united-states-and-canada-winter-prediction


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> *As Predicted in the 2009 and 2012 Ebook*
> 
> *Earth's Natural Climate Pulse*
> 
> *Transitioning to Global Cooling*
> 
> *Full Global Cooling in 2024 and Beyond*
> https://www.globalweatheroscillations.com/united-states-2022-winter-outlook
> https://www.globalweatheroscillations.com/product-page/united-states-and-canada-winter-prediction


So now we're going to freeze to death if we don't die from the Covid?


----------



## Hydromaster

The cold is just a placebo. 
it won’t really be cold.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Hydromaster

It’s been wet in the recent months?


----------



## m_ice

Hydromaster said:


> It's been wet in the recent months?


Here...yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It's been wet in the recent months?


Month and a week.


----------



## Hydromaster

Drought across the west and midwest


----------



## EWSplow

We're finally getting some decent rain. 
A little thunder and lightning too.


----------



## EWSplow

A little thunder going on northwest of here. Some masons working on scaffolding might get a shower. 
Looks like once it crosses the lake, it'll hit Muskegon.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> A little thunder going on northwest of here. Some masons working on scaffolding might get a shower.
> Looks like once it crosses the lake, it'll hit Muskegon.


Pretty much finished that project yesterday afternoon, just waiting on the hoist beam to show up onsite to finish it. Besides, you wouldn't catch me dead up there on a Saturday.

I was actually in your 'hood this morning picking up mud and brick. Had some free time so I'm laying some brick at my bungalow......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Pretty much finished that project yesterday afternoon, just waiting on the hoist beam to show up onsite to finish it. Besides, you wouldn't catch me dead up there on a Saturday.
> 
> I was actually in your 'hood this morning picking up mud and brick. Had some free time so I'm laying some brick at my bungalow......
> 
> View attachment 219195


The Brickyard is open on Sunday? Oops, this was Saturday.

Its raining again. Looks like today, tomorrow and Wednesday. I guess I gotta be careful what I wish for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So very happy the humisery is back.


----------



## BUFF

Smoke for the Dixie Fire in Kali has been hitting us real bad. A few days the sun was nothing more than a blood/orange ball and it's "twight" all day.
Was in Med Bow over the weekend and yotes were active in the middle of the day, a few didn't get to see what the weather was the following day....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Could you smell it?

Last Sunday we had haze/smoke from a fire somewhere. Could smell it until late in the afternoon.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Smoke for the Dixie Fire in Kali has been hitting us real bad. A few days the sun was nothing more than a blood/orange ball and it's "twight" all day.
> Was in Med Bow over the weekend and yotes were active in the middle of the day, a few didn't get to see what the weather was the following day....


I believe that I saw Denver had the worst air quality of any major city the world on the news this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could you smell it?
> 
> Last Sunday we had haze/smoke from a fire somewhere. Could smell it until late in the afternoon.


Yeah it's been hit or miss though.... haven't seen any ash yet but figure the monsoon cells are helping some.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I believe that I saw Denver had the worst air quality of any major city the world on the news this morning.


Yep..... There was an Iron Man event in Boulder over the weekend and the smoke was a huge topic on the local news from what I gather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yep..... There was an Iron Man event in Boulder over the weekend and the smoke was a huge topic on the local news from what I gather.


Boulder, smoke and an Iron Man competition...just doesn't seem to mix well.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could you smell it?
> 
> Last Sunday we had haze/smoke from a fire somewhere. Could smell it until late in the afternoon.


I did have my fitepit going Saturday night. 
If it smelled like a blend of lilac, hickory and apple, it could have been my smoker.

There have been times when we can smell smoke from kanadian wildfires.


----------



## SHAWZER

Does the smoke smell like Maple Syrup ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Does the smoke smell like Maple Syrup ?


With a hint of Fireball.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> With a hint of Fireball.


Some Fireball eh.


----------



## Hydromaster

One of the clearest days in weeks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sounds like a good enough reason to pace myself today and limit outdoor exposure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like a good enough reason to pace myself today and limit outdoor exposure...
> 
> View attachment 219255


I'd suggest jumping in the pool to cool off...but air and water temps will be about the same.


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.sudimage.org/farmers-almanac-prediction-for-northeast-winter-2020/
For comparison.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd suggest jumping in the pool to cool off...but air and water temps will be about the same.


Probably the humidity will be the same too...


----------



## EWSplow

Comfortable now, but heat index close to 100* forecast for today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We ended up getting a good amount of rain overnight, I didnt hear a thing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy Shnikeys!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425066551997239297


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy Shnikeys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425066551997239297


Getting pretty close to home for you.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like a good enough reason to pace myself today and limit outdoor exposure...
> 
> View attachment 219255


Good day to sell some snow services...?
Bring the clents an ice cream


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 219270


Your pool/bath tub?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Getting better...


----------



## BUFF

Got 90* and 14% humidity with a slight breeze.
Had a couple guys from Meatchicken in the shop earlier and they were pounding water like they were Latte's....


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> Got 90* and 14% humidity with a slight breeze.
> Had a couple guys from Meatchicken in the shop earlier and they were pounding water like they were Latte's....


We went through Montana/ Yellowstone/ Mt. Rushmore/ Badlands in early June and I was pushing water on the family the entire time. We Midwestern folk dehydrate easy!

Gotta admit though, 90 and 15% humidity is a LOT more enjoyable than 90 degrees here, especially when it dips down into the 40's at night.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Got 90* and 14% humidity with a slight breeze.
> Had a couple guys from Meatchicken in the shop earlier and they were pounding water like they were Latte's....


That sounds like a nice summer day to me! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We do?

Speak for yourself tuck pointer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rather humid...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> We do?
> 
> Speak for yourself tuck pointer.


Now those are fighting words! Don't you have some tulip bulbs to plant!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Too early for planting tulips.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now!


----------



## Ajlawn1

The rain? Tell me about it...


----------



## EWSplow

It got a little windy last night. More than 100k properties without power. Ours never went out. 
Looks like today will be another 105* heat index day. Dew point in the upper 70s. More rain moving in this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently a breeze went through last night. I missed it.


----------



## Randall Ave

We are at 72, humidity is at 92. Humidity should go down a little, but the temperature is supposed to get in the low 90s.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 219296


No kidding


----------



## EWSplow

Its starting to get a little breezy. 
Overcast, but no dark sky yet.
I could smell smoke on the south side of Milwaukee. Not sure if it was coming from wildfires somewhere, or a house fire last night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Alot of red heading this way....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm very skeered...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Alot of red heading this way....


You must be getting what was forecast for us. Or maybe green bay is. 
Either way, nothing heading this way on the radar. Everything appears to be moving east. One through illernois and one through northern Wisconsin. 
The forecasters must have looked at the map wrong.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I could smell smoke on the south side of Milwaukee. Not sure if it was coming from wildfires somewhere, or a house fire last night.


Any protest over night?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy moley....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice jorts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did your weather rock blow away?


----------



## Hydromaster

Maybe just lay off the Red Bull just a little ?


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm very skeered...


Is that worse then fearful?

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Maybe just lay off the Red Bull just a little ?


???


----------



## magnatrac

Well after all the storms this summer our power is finally out.....
370k out of power for dte energy. The good news is they have 338 crews out. Surely they can have it all fixed by morning lol......


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> Well after all the storms this summer our power is finally out.....
> 370k out of power for dte energy. The good news is they have 338 crews out. Surely they can have it all fixed by morning lol......


Better start filling plastic grocery bags with gas for the gennie...


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Better start filling plastic grocery bags with gas for the gennie...


Mowers , boat, and mini bikes are full ! I should be able to hold my own.

Probably going to be a little bit, twelve of these about a mile from my house according to what the wife saw on Facebook....


----------



## Ajlawn1

@Philbilly2 did you do a lawn furniture count? Trampoline?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> @Philbilly2 did you do a lawn furniture count? Trampoline?
> 
> View attachment 219307


Do I see aluminum scrap metal??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219314


Must be what rolled through here earlier. 
Seemed like there was some heavier stuff north.


----------



## Hydromaster

What


----------



## BUFF

Who


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About 2.1" rain in the past 24ish hours. 

Couldn't tell because it was dark, but my pond just might have filled up...which is strange because this is the time of year it usually drops. 

Hopefully we keep getting moisture into the winter. 

PS It can stop now...temp was 79° at 430.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219314


That rolled through over here all night long. It was like disco lights and subwoofers just outside my bedroom.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That rolled through over here all night long. It was like disco lights and subwoofers just outside my bedroom.


Bad acid?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That rolled through over here all night long. It was like disco lights and subwoofers just outside my bedroom.


No 6x9's?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> About 2.1" rain in the past 24ish hours.
> 
> Couldn't tell because it was dark, but my pond just might have filled up...which is strange because this is the time of year it usually drops.
> 
> Hopefully we keep getting moisture into the winter.
> 
> PS It can stop now...temp was 79° at 430.


No clue how many inches we're at, but I have two arbs to pull back up today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bad acid?


Just a normal night at the pool.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> No 6x9's?


Tri axles


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No clue how many inches we're at, but I have two arbs to pull back up today...


Did they sink?


----------



## Philbilly2

Stuff got pretty real here yesterday.

most of town was w/o power

Spent the evening after work bringing friends generators and getting them hooked up for them.

Lots of limbs and power poles down all over the place.

We needed the rain though.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> @Philbilly2 did you do a lawn furniture count? Trampoline?
> 
> View attachment 219307


We had one of them jumpoline's for a real short period. MIL bought it for the boy. One day came home and it too was in the middle of the corn field.

Looked similar to that


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My cousin had a utility trailer moved about 50 feet at his shop south of us. And 4" in their flood gauge. Lots of trees down. Lots of folks without power. 

Read one article about some idiot whining that his estimated power restoration was last night then bumped to Saturday. As is the case for most things, common sense is gone and people just don't understand how things work. Idiots 

Power company has crews from 7 other states here or on the way to help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wow...somewhere by @Landgreen


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...somewhere by @Landgreen
> 
> View attachment 219321


Thats an impressive pic.


----------



## Hydromaster

http://www.scarylookingcloudclub.org/slcs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats an impressive pic.


My sister sent this one, not sure where she got it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> My sister sent this one, not sure where she got it.
> 
> View attachment 219323


As impressive as they are they didnt make Hydro's scary cloud club.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> My sister sent this one, not sure where she got it.
> 
> View attachment 219323


Looks to be the straits of mackinaw with the bridge in the background...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...somewhere by @Landgreen
> 
> View attachment 219321


 Looks like a scene from Independence Day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks to be the straits of mackinaw with the bridge in the background...


WOW!!!!

I missed that...


----------



## EWSplow

I had heard yesterday a friend's parents house got hit by lightning. I ran into him this morning and got the full story. 
They live about 45 minutes west of Milwaukee. 
They're both in their upper 70s. Both were asleep. The neighbor woke them.
I saw some pics. There's a huge hole in the middle of their roof (the entire living room). They get out in their PJs and got the car out of the garage. That was all the time they had.
The insurance company 1st said it was rebuildable. Now they're saying knock it down. 
The house is 14 years old. They had it built when they retired. 
One lighting bolt can change someone's life. Fortunately, they're ok.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I had heard yesterday a friend's parents house got hit by lightning. I ran into him this morning and got the full story.
> They live about 45 minutes west of Milwaukee.
> They're both in their upper 70s. Both were asleep. The neighbor woke them.
> I saw some pics. There's a huge hole in the middle of their roof (the entire living room). They get out in their PJs and got the car out of the garage. That was all the time they had.
> The insurance company 1st said it was rebuildable. Now they're saying knock it down.
> The house is 14 years old. They had it built when they retired.
> One lighting bolt can change someone's life. Fortunately, they're ok.


Had one close call with lightning while 4wheeling, storm moved in and lightning struck a tree next to the trail aboot 75yds in front of us. Tree was split into a couple pieces and the rock the tree had ground around was busted up. Grass caught fire and obivously we whizzed on it.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Had one close call with lightning while 4wheeling, storm moved in and lightning struck a tree next to the trail aboot 75yds in front of us. Tree was split into a couple pieces and the rock the tree had ground around was busted up. Grass caught fire and obivously we whizzed on it.....


I saw lighting hit the mast on a sailboat at a dock once. I was about 150' away. A guy and his son were in the boat. It blew out all of their electronics. Both were ok.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Back when I was a youngster and living in the house I own now, I was walking in the basement hall from the bathroom back to my bedroom. Lightning hit a tree out back and somehow knocked me right on my butt. There's an outlet in the hall, not sure if that had anything to do with it? I'd say I was too young to be drinking, but my parents were home, so I wasn't drinking. 

Another time I was getting out of the truck to meet a customer. Lightning hit a tree about 40 feet away. Jumped back in the truck real quick. 

Had another time it struck a tree across the creek from my shop. Knocked out my interweb switch. I was trying to figure out what was wrong a little while later and was working behind my desk when I felt a bunch of static electricity with a flash and bang at the same time. Figured someone was trying to tell me something and that I should probably go find something else to work on.


----------



## Hydromaster

We’re ya, Wearing your tinfoil beanie…..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did they sink?


No.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 219331


Should have used hose clamps.


----------



## Hydromaster

More ballast


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354
> 
> View attachment 219355


Maphia phile...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354
> 
> View attachment 219355


That's nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maphia phile...


And?



m_ice said:


> That's nice


Eye no...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...somewhere by @Landgreen
> 
> View attachment 219321


Fire in da sky.

We had two nights of storms now. Trees down in a few areas. Power out in places. Not bad though.


----------



## Landgreen

Enough rain here for one of my guys to do some mud boggin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Enough rain here for one of my guys to do some mud boggin.
> View attachment 219356


You hired @BossPlow2010???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354
> 
> View attachment 219355


Nifty pics and nice choice of colours


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Enough rain here for one of my guys to do some mud boggin.
> View attachment 219356


It says grasshopper not mudhopper.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like a scene from Independence Day...





Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 219353
> 
> View attachment 219354
> 
> View attachment 219355


Impressive, 
So the Great Lakes are surrounded by a polar vortex and much colder
Region, and they're still going to be active.
Guess it'll be a slow ice fishing year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Impressive,
> So the Great Lakes are surrounded by a polar vortex and much colder
> Region, and they're still going to be active.
> Guess it'll be a slow ice fishing year...












Someone doesn't remember 2013-14...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sad that a dewpoint of 60° feels somewhat comfortable.


----------



## Hydromaster

with things starting to cool off a little it looks like by the end of the month the fishing
Should pick up.

anyone want to go fishing close to a area they dump bad bears at.lol might might not be but.. there are a lot of them in the area Must have bear spray just in case you empty out your gun.
MT fishing lic,
Not afraid to be in the wilderness without
Cel service..

a pic or 2 from the area






















Ps. There are no trails to this area,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 219381
> 
> 
> with things starting to cool off a little it looks like by the end of the month the fishing
> Should pick up.
> 
> anyone want to go fishing close to a area they dump bad bears at.lol might might not be but.. there are a lot of them in the area Must have bear spray just in case you empty out your gun.
> MT fishing lic,
> Not afraid to be in the wilderness without
> Cel service..
> 
> a pic or 2 from the area
> View attachment 219384
> View attachment 219383
> View attachment 219385
> 
> Ps. There are no trails to this area,


Birch bark canoe...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Birch bark canoe...?


No banjo's , fishing not canoeing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Ja


----------



## Hydromaster

86° 
Skysmoke


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 219564
> 
> 86°
> Skysmoke


Saw there's a cold front coming in and chance for snow in the high country.... it is that time of year.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Saw there's a cold front coming in and chance for snow in the high country.... it is that time of year.


It can snow moist any day up tharr

satnight threnting 39°


----------



## BUFF

First lie aboot snow this season????
https://www.9news.com/mobile/articl...14ers/73-ebff8591-c83b-46c2-8509-4e406d3c9543


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> First lie aboot snow this season????
> https://www.9news.com/mobile/articl...14ers/73-ebff8591-c83b-46c2-8509-4e406d3c9543


So you're not hanging the plow on the four wheeler before you go to bed?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> So you're not hanging the plow on the four wheeler before you go to bed?


Nope


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 219593


"Waxing Gibbous" is the name of my Karate Kid high school cover band....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> "Waxing Gibbous" is the name of my Karate Kid high school cover band....


If your going to market yourself as a Karate Kid cover band you should change the name to, Wax On... Waxs Oof to get brand recognition.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy rain Batman...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy rain Batman...


Where


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where


 Here, its just sitting on us...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here, its just sitting on us...


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> That's nice


Phile response...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phile response...


I know


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy rain Batman...


Been getting small cells move through since aboot 1:30pm, light steady rain for aboot 15-20min, sun pops oot for aboot 30-45min then the next cell rolls through. 6hrs later .1" has come down accroding to the rain gauge. 
Guess to the north and south of my there's been cloud bust / turd floaters cycling through.


----------



## BUFF

Got just under .2" but it cooled oof pretty nice ootside and inside.


----------



## Hydromaster

It's raining


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good grief we're 88% already too, but I'm sweating typing this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 219676


Shadows at 1am...

#photoshoppedsnow


----------



## Hydromaster

Moon beams


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shadows at 1am...
> 
> #photoshoppedsnow


Maybe you've never seen shadows at night because of the smog from Gary?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you've never seen shadows at night because of the smog from Gary?


What??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you've never seen shadows at night because of the smog from Gary?


Gary who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 219681





Ajlawn1 said:


> Gary who?


I thought his name was Randy...


----------



## SHAWZER

I sent smog to someone ... ?


----------



## EWSplow

Hot and humid today. 
Tried to have a beer on the patio, but there was no breeze. 
Its starting to cool down now and there's a breeze, but now I hear thunder.


----------



## BUFF

Scattered clouds, slight breeze and 76*. Real nice day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice out here at the moment, but tomorrow 3-5 inches of rain. Some wind. Just had the genne running just in case.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Nice out here at the moment, but tomorrow 3-5 inches of rain. Some wind. Just had the genne running just in case.


Was on a call with the morons in our Ct plant yesterday and that's all they could talk aboot along with "stocking up for the storm".... Ewe should always have enough "stock" at home to last a couple weeks at a minimum.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Was on a call with the morons in our Ct plant yesterday and that's all they could talk aboot along with "stocking up for the storm".... Ewe should always have enough "stock" at home to last a couple weeks at a minimum.


Its cooling in the creek out back....


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Was on a call with the morons in our Ct plant yesterday and that's all they could talk aboot along with "stocking up for the storm".... Ewe should always have enough "stock" at home to last a couple weeks at a minimum.


We gots lots of food, but we b out of beer.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> We gots lots of food, but we b out of beer.


I guess in a pinch you could drink Heineken.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Togwotee Pass


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Togwotee Pass
> 
> View attachment 219784


GIDDYUP


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Togwotee Pass
> 
> View attachment 219784


If it were the Midwest, the salt trucks would be out


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> If it were the Midwest, the salt trucks would be out


Yesterday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yesterday...


Tomorrow in Meatchicken...


----------



## Hydromaster

Leaves have been starting to change.








( it rained a little, explaining the high humidity).


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Leaves have been starting to change.
> View attachment 219788
> 
> ( it rained a little, explaining the high humidity).


65% is high?


----------



## Hydromaster

Very

On average, December is the most humid.
On average, August is the least humid month.
The average annual percentage of humidity is: 55.0%


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Changing to what?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Changing to what?


Compost.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Changing to what?


Compost


----------



## Hydromaster

Sob.,.^


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...
> 
> View attachment 219815


Pfft...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pfft...
> 
> View attachment 219816


Well yeah...you're in Suck Bent.


----------



## Hydromaster

damp…..
Hopefully things are starting to cool down in the high country.

We don't need an early snow, all it does is rips the branches off the trees this early


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...
> 
> View attachment 219815


We already have the sauna, now we just need the ice cold lake to jump into.


----------



## EWSplow

Holy moly. I just climbed out of the bunker and its blowing like a bus load of...never mind. 
It's windy and getting dark.
Must be time to check the radar.

Stepped outside. The clouds are swirling some north and some south.


----------



## Hydromaster

No weather rock,
Come’on man, it’s the latest technology


----------



## Philbilly2

And the warden wanted to know why I went out after supper last night to run a conduit across the shed attic...

Cause last night it was only like 115 degrees up there... but it was a dry heat...


----------



## Hydromaster

Aaagh dry heat Thumbs Up you don’t even know your sweat’en, other than the salt stains.


----------



## EWSplow

It cooled down drastically and less humidity. I can hear thunder to the west and feel a few drops of rain. Amen

More than a few drops now


----------



## SHAWZER

Hydromaster said:


> No weather rock,
> Come'on man, it's the latest technology


And by far the most accurate .


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> No weather rock,
> Come'on man, it's the latest technology


Crystal ball. 
40s for you tonight and 70s tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 219825


The first day of snowmobiling season.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Why can’t we just have a nice gentle rain shower, instead of high winds and severe storms.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 219825


When's the first storm, I like the phrase, It worked fine when I dumped it in the back yard last spring.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why can't we just have a nice gentle rain shower, instead of high winds and severe storms.


We're right on the edge of it but it sure did get dark quick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We're right on the edge of it but it sure did get dark quick.


That's usually what happens at sunset.


----------



## BUFF

Since Sunday I've seen how weather plays into people.....95* in Auburn Hills Meatchicken today, but it was a moist heat and don't have to worry aboot nose bleeds...


----------



## Ajlawn1

That was a serious light show... Lost a little beauty sleep last night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maye the breeze blew the smog from Gary away...

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/measured-80-mph-wind-gust/


----------



## EWSplow

Another 4 days of sauna weather, but the lake temperature is in the low 60s on this side. 
Looks like another 2-3 tee shirt day.


----------



## Western1

Lakes getting nice and warm for some LES


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Lakes getting nice and warm for some LES


I didnt think of that.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> It cooled down drastically and less humidity. I can hear thunder to the west and feel a few drops of rain. Amen
> 
> More than a few drops now


Went from 100 to 70 like it just passed a state trooper last night...

We got 5 tenths in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Jim Cantore working it with a helmet on in New Orleans...


----------



## Randall Ave

Looks pretty nasty there at the moment.


----------



## Freshwater

Randall Ave said:


> Looks pretty nasty there at the moment.


They're about to start catching some of the inner bands. Well see if they learned from last time, and put the generators on the roofs, instead of the basements.


----------



## Hydromaster

I’ll be at Bourbon Street will still smell like beer and puke..,,


----------



## Hydromaster

& urine.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I'll be at Bourbon Street will still smell like beer and puke..,,





Hydromaster said:


> & urine.


That was my impression of it when I was there aboot 10yrs ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://citizenfreepress.com/breaki...hurricane-ida-moves-inland-stormchaser-video/


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://citizenfreepress.com/breaki...hurricane-ida-moves-inland-stormchaser-video/


When people choose to live in areas prone to natural disasters it's hard be sympathetic when they happen.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> When people choose to live in areas prone to natural disasters it's hard be sympathetic when they happen.


They're the same people That coming here on vacation. they say, how can you live in the cold & snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> They're the same people That coming here on vacation. they say, how can you live in the cold & snow.


I agree with them...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://citizenfreepress.com/breaki...hurricane-ida-moves-inland-stormchaser-video/


Yeah those looked a little bigger than boats .

I agree, everybody knows hurricanes hit that coast from time to time. We should probably be to the point where the buildings handle them by now.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s difficult to shovel water.
I’d rather have my house under 10 feet of snow than 10 feet of water.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> They're the same people That coming here on vacation. they say, how can you live in the cold & snow.


Thought you guys had wildfires.


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought you guys had wildfires.


Not every year.

and fire happens there too


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Not every year.
> 
> and fire happens there too


Kinda hard to sympathize when you choose to live in an area with a natural Disaster such as a wildfire…

fires happen here too?


----------



## Hydromaster

No, they all don’t happen everywhere.
we can fight fire we can’t fight a hurricane
Or a tornado.

I can stop my house from burning
By practicing good housekeeping and a little water.
that woun’t stop a hurricane ..


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> No, they all don't happen everywhere.
> we can fight fire we can't fight a hurricane
> Or a tornado.
> 
> I can stop my house from burning
> By practicing good housekeeping and a little water.
> that woun't stop a hurricane ..


We allready have flash flood warnings out for the storm when it goes over Jersey, possible 5-6 inches of rain. No matter how much rain you get, you can't clean up Newark or Jersey City.


----------



## BUFF

I'm really digging, 77*, 20% humidity and a 8mph breeze....... no swamp butt here...
BTW it was 49* at my place this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't recall anyone axing ewe...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I'm really digging, 77*, 20% humidity and a 8mph breeze....... no swamp butt here...
> BTW it was 49* at my place this morning


Remember when you were here in Michigan? It was even hotter over the weekend.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Remember when you were here in Michigan? It was even hotter over the weekend.


Was 98* and who knows what the humidity and DP was on Wednesday afternoon last week in Shelby Township/Auburn Hills. That morning at 6am it was 72* and I was sweating while in the shade.
Got to Iowa Thursday and it felt less humid mainly due to the breeze. 
Don't know how you guys stand it.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall anyone axing ewe...


Then pay attention


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Don't know how you guys stand it.


Sew mulch anger...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Remember when you were here in Michigan? It was even hotter over the weekend.


Wait a tic...


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew mulch anger...


----------



## Randall Ave

Got a temp at 77, humidity is at 85, few point is 72. Sweating just sitting here.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Got a temp at 77, humidity is at 85, few point is 72. Sweating just sitting here.


Yeah that's the crap....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> No, they all don't happen everywhere.
> we can fight fire we can't fight a hurricane
> Or a tornado.
> 
> I can stop my house from burning
> By practicing good housekeeping and a little water.
> that woun't stop a hurricane ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Was 98* and who knows what the humidity and DP was on Wednesday afternoon last week in Shelby Township/Auburn Hills. That morning at 6am it was 72* and I was sweating while in the shade.
> Got to Iowa Thursday and it felt less humid mainly due to the breeze.
> Don't know how you guys stand it.


We may have turned a corner away from the high temps but it's 830 and I just got out of the pool so.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I'm really digging, 77*, 20% humidity and a 8mph breeze....... no swamp butt here...
> BTW it was 49* at my place this morning


You left the Midwest too soon. The dew point only hit 60* today.


----------



## BUFF

Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Thumbs Up
> View attachment 220120


You woun't get far


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 220122


But what's the do point


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> But what's the do point


Not sure but it says the humidity is 89, it sure doesnt feel like it.


----------



## NYH1

We had the 3rd warmest and 2nd wettest August on record. A really weird month.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> We had the 3rd warmest and 2nd wettest August on record. A really weird month.
> 
> NYH1.


Think New York explains a lot of the weirdness...


----------



## BUFF

40* swing in temp since morning but it's a fairly dry heat......


----------



## Western1

NYH1 said:


> We had the 3rd warmest and 2nd wettest August on record. A really weird month.
> 
> NYH1.


Wow


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> 40* swing in temp since morning but it's a fairly dry heat......
> 
> View attachment 220153


That's some low humidity!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 40* swing in temp since morning but it's a fairly dry heat......
> 
> View attachment 220153


Whatever


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> That's some low humidity!


It is on the dried side, lowest I've seen is 6% and there really is not difference.


----------



## EWSplow

Cool and dry here. I don't think I sweat today. 
The dog is enjoying the back yard. She wasn't too happy outside when it was hot and humid. 
We can finally have fires at night.


----------



## Randall Ave

In the next two days we are supposed to get around 7 inches of rain. Fun times.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> In the next two days we are supposed to get around 7 inches of rain. Fun times.


So no reason pick up turds...... they'll just float away....


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> In the next two days we are supposed to get around 7 inches of rain. Fun times.


Good reason to drink more beer


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Think New York explains a lot of the weirdness...


Yeah, cause New Yorkers control the weather and all....

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Yeah, cause New Yorkers control the weather and all....
> 
> NYH1.


Just have to ask them....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Might need to kick on the steering wheel heater this morn...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BUFF visited a week too early.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> In the next two days we are supposed to get around 7 inches of rain. Fun times.


It sounds like your part of the country got hammered. 
Hopefully, you're ok.


----------



## Western1

Heard one report of 1/2” rain in 6 minutes!


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> It sounds like your part of the country got hammered.
> Hopefully, you're ok.


Put a rain gauge out at 8 yesterday morning, just checked it, got 5 1/4 inches of rain. Most came after 6 last night till one this morning. Heading to the shop now. I live on top of the hill. If water gets this high, Noah's coming.


----------



## Western1

You Noah that guy?


----------



## Western1

Hope everything good at shop


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> You Noah that guy?


Yup


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Hope everything good at shop


The only thing in there is a Ford with a 6.0 I should have pushed it out.


----------



## EWSplow

Dang, 11" of rain in 6 hrs in Pennsylvania. 

I think I saw 39* in Marquette. Burr


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> The only thing in there is a Ford with a 6.0 I should have pushed it out.


I'm digging the new ad you posted...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Dang, 11" of rain in 6 hrs in Pennsylvania.
> 
> I think I saw 39* in Marquette. Burr


11" of rain is more than we get all year....
31* in Yellowstone, YES!!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm digging the new ad you posted...
> 
> View attachment 220228


And, the new prices. I've got a rusty furd that could use some TLC.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had 48 on my RoadWatch and 52 on the truck this morning.


----------



## NYH1

64°, partly cloudy, 15% chance of rain. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Full solar all day.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 220245
> 
> Full solar all day.


There ewe go......


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining pretty good. Supposed to be Severe thunderstorm warnings. 
I think they're heading toward non-SE meatchicken.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm skeered...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm skeered...


You should be. ..The thunder sounds scary.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Another 7/10 split right around us again it looks like...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a little wind, a little rain some thunder nothing exciting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Glen Arbor/Sleeping Bear Dunes yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got a little wind, a little rain some thunder nothing exciting.


Local Nasty Weather Service lost their radar due to a lightning strike. Had a crew about a 1/4 mile from there when it struck.

Had a bit over a half inch here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like @Landgreen area was fortunate once again. Another one from yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Local Nasty Weather Service lost their radar due to a lightning strike. Had a crew about a 1/4 mile from there when it struck.
> 
> Had a bit over a half inch here.


Thats too close.


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Western1

Ahh


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife said of all the places shes been Iceland was the best... Smallest population and peaceful. Geothermal heated streets and sidewalks free house heat. 
Might die in a volcano but oh well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife said of all the places shes been Iceland was the best... Smallest population and peaceful. Geothermal heated streets and sidewalks free house heat.
> Might die in a volcano but oh well.


Didn't Covid kill the volcanoes?

We all have to die somehow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 220502


Hurricane turned blizzard


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 220502


Soooo, climate change that is man made, that is making the climate warmer is going to dump 3-5 feet of snow? Can uncle Joe splain this to me?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Soooo, climate change that is man made, that is making the climate warmer is going to dump 3-5 feet of snow? Can uncle Joe splain this to me?


Well,,, it started as a warm hurricane


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like @Landgreen area was fortunate once again. Another one from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 220406


All show and no go luckily. Some power ourages but nothing too bad. EBS scared us enough. Told to seek shelter. Damaging wind and hail was expected.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They say there is 2" egg size hail heading my way along with 60mph winds. As much as I like exciting weather i hope this one misses us.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> They say there is 2" egg size hail heading my way along with 60mph winds. As much as I like exciting weather i hope this one misses us.


better scramble for cover…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> better scramble for cover…


Do you really think the storms can find Lapeer?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you really think the storms can find Lapeer?


If there's a trailer park it will....


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> If there's a trailer park it will....


I'm sure there are from what I hear about Lapeertucky


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> I'm sure there are from what I hear about Lapeertucky


From what I saw it's a nice town but didn't get to far oof Main Street.


----------



## EWSplow

There was a pretty good sound and light show early this am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> There was a pretty good sound and light show early this am.


Had a couple good flashes and booms.

Is that second band going to lift north? Fall apart with daytime heating?


----------



## EWSplow

It appears to be going slightly north. 
We are on the southern edge of it.

It just started raining again, but the heavy stuff is still almost an hour west.


----------



## EWSplow

Some pretty good sound effects going on now, a little north.
Muskegon to Ludington for east side of the pond.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Some pretty good sound effects going on now, a little north.
> Muskegon to Ludington for east side of the pond.


Nope, it's hanging right in there...going to be hitting the amazing city of GR real soon.

BTW...GR is way better than Suck Bent.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...GR is way better than Suck Bent.


I'd say slightly better...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nope, it's hanging right in there...going to be hitting the amazing city of GR real soon.
> 
> BTW...GR is way better than Suck Bent.


I sit corrected...looks like you'll get what we got on the Sothern edge of the even better city of Milwaukee (I'm referring to the people, not local government).


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> I'd say slightly better...


Easy there Walmart...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Easy there Walmart...


I think you're turning your favorite colour again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's kinda dark...streetlights just came on.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's kinda dark...streetlights just came on.


Shouldn't you be heading home then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice light show...and booming. And really dark.

Flashes and booms are getting pretty close together.

Just started hailing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just over an inch of turd floating fell.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good keep it... Grass is finally starting to burn out again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good keep it... Grass is finally starting to burn out again...


Not like we'd bag it up and ship it to Suck Bent.

We needed it. Now I don't feel bad about aerating.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Might need to break out the insulated jorts this morn...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting there.


----------



## Hydromaster

43°
Feels like 33°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 43°
> Feels like 33°


THAT is insulated jorts weather.


----------



## BUFF

Good sleeping temp









Even though ootside humidity is high there was no dew.


----------



## BUFF

Beautiful day.... if it's not snowing they all should be this way.....


----------



## Hydromaster

^looks a bit muggy..?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> ^looks a bit muggy..?
> 
> View attachment 220860


It is tad but the breeze helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Beautiful day.... if it's not snowing they all should be this way.....
> 
> View attachment 220859


Home early?


----------



## BUFF

Another cool morning, really liking it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Another cool morning, really liking it...
> 
> View attachment 220878


Not terribly cool, but the NE wind is keeping it very comfortable.










Funny thing is a few days ago they were saying 88° today and tomorrow, now it's upper 70's.


----------



## Hydromaster

58°
With a cool down coming .


----------



## BUFF

Snow above 11k feet tonight


----------



## Hydromaster

Probably a bit lower as it will be in the low to mid 30's at 5,000ft

looks like a dusting or a very heavy frost
Last night


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not terribly cool, but the NE wind is keeping it very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 220882
> 
> 
> Funny thing is a few days ago they were saying 88° today and tomorrow, now it's upper 70's.


70 and low humidity today. 
It's supposed to be back in the 80s and more humid tomorrow.


----------



## Hydromaster

Just over the pass








Looks like a skiof snow on the ridge.









Disclaimer; It could snow there on any day of the year.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Just over the pass
> View attachment 220982
> 
> Looks like a skiof snow on the ridge.
> View attachment 220983
> 
> 
> Disclaimer; It could snow there on any day of the year.


Silver Gate BBQ has a good pulled poke samitch and the Bison Hot Dog is pretty good too.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Silver Gate BBQ has a good pulled poke samitch and the Bison Hot Dog is pretty good too.


Thumbs UpBen there.

The "Miner's Bar" in Cooke has som gud smoke 2.

I'd say the pizza was really good and worth the stop but I just spent 4 days camping in the back country( in a tent )( Yes we spent three nights by a River on our way to the Summit of Granite Peak.)

Where it did not snow on us…:waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That's a lot of rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I just wish it would start or not rain. 

Get some sprinkles, then the sun peaks through. 

The very edumacated scientists are saying supposedly 80 or 90% chance of rain today. 

Wish I knew someone in the weather biz that was so mulch smarter than everyone else...and isn't afraid to tell everyone that.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish I knew someone in the weather biz that was so mulch smarter than everyone else...and isn't afraid to tell everyone that.


I think he's is licking his wounds after blowing up the Jersey weather thread lmao.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just wish it would start or not rain.
> 
> Get some sprinkles, then the sun peaks through.
> 
> The very edumacated scientists are saying supposedly 80 or 90% chance of rain today.
> 
> Wish I knew someone in the weather biz that was so mulch smarter than everyone else...and isn't afraid to tell everyone that.


There is a guy that has early ideas that are not a guess.


----------



## BUFF

37* this morning and got a little rain lastnight


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is a guy that has early ideas that are not a guess.


Sparse at best... I wouldn't cancel your afternoon shop grilling plans...


----------



## Hydromaster

Lol
38° just like they predicted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> 38° just like they predicted.


Science!!!!!!!

Which, BTW, you don't understand. Probably because you didn't spend 6 years in navel intelligence.


----------



## Hydromaster

Correct, 
If only somebody could dumb it down for me.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Correct,
> If only somebody could dumb it down for me.


Here's a tutorial


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My daughter in laws dad in Tok Alaska today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

This looks interesting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Massive fizzle here.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> My daughter in laws dad in Tok Alaska today.
> View attachment 221061


Long Jorts weather eh.....


----------



## BUFF

64* and full solar, great weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My daughter in laws dad in Tok Alaska today.
> View attachment 221061


Looked it up...looks like a pretty nice climate. Not much snow, but it looks like it sticks around for a long time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 64* and full solar, great weather


64° and full clouding...and way too humid, even if it is cool.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looked it up...looks like a pretty nice climate. Not much snow, but it looks like it sticks around for a long time.


I've heard reports of 40 to 50 below


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just a little rain


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> This looks interesting.
> View attachment 221065


A landscape yard with no customers...?
Must be a sign of rain...


----------



## BossPlow2010

maybe the weather guessers will be wrong and it won't rain tomorrow…


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 64° and full clouding...and way too humid, even if it is cool.


Its about 70 here, dew point around 50.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> A landscape yard with no customers...?
> Must be a sign of rain...


They had predicted rain way earlier than they should have and with that it was a pretty slow day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> maybe the weather guessers will be wrong and it won't rain tomorrow…
> View attachment 221078


Our high for tomorrow and Thursday is showing 56 and 58 and yes lots of rain.


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> This looks interesting.
> View attachment 221065


Is that your Weather Rock , bottom right of pic ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Is that your Weather Rock , bottom right of pic ?


That's one of them, I have several.


----------



## BUFF

36* and clear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Based on the radar...we should be getting some EPIC new pics from @BossPlow2010 of stuck mowers...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice rain overnight and still raining.

Felt a tad chilly this morning.


----------



## Western1

GIDDYUP


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice rain overnight and still raining.
> 
> Felt a tad chilly this morning.
> 
> View attachment 221154


Unusual weather. The rain is moving east to west. For once you can let me know what's coming across the pond.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BossPlow2010 ???


----------



## BUFF

45* Clear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whoa....that would result in some serious shrinkage.

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/shiverin-seashells/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Need to kick on the heated wheel...


----------



## Hydromaster

41°


----------



## BUFF

Ditto


----------



## EWSplow

A little rain moving this way. Looks like the ewe pee is getting some heavier stuff.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BossPlow2010

It it’s a polar vortex (meaning colder) wouldn’t the lakes freeze earlier, which would be less LE…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


>


Could you dumb it down for us anti-science types?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could you dumb it down for us anti-science types?


He gave you a color coded map...what more do you want?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't it stupid to make a winter prediction in September? Maybe April or May would be better...after the season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> He gave you a color coded map...what more do you want?


Yes


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Sure


----------



## Mr.Markus

m_ice said:


> He gave you a color coded map...what more do you want?


Cold notes....


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> He gave you a color coded map...what more do you want?


One not colored so he can do it...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> One not colored so he can do it...


Lol


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it stupid to make a winter prediction in September? Maybe April or May would be better...after the season.


Stoopid is as stoopid does


----------



## Hydromaster

Frankie brings at home.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could you dumb it down for us anti-science types?


----------



## TheXpress2002

Blessed day to all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> Blessed day to all.


Wowzers!!!!

You remembered your password!

And why are you using that picture for your avatar?


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.marketforum.com/forum/topic/75004/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow shorts, we’re certainly optimistic this morning…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow shorts, we're certainly optimistic this morning…


57° in the office this morning.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow shorts, we're certainly optimistic this morning…


Optimism is not such a bad thing....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 57° in the office this morning.


Same temp as my inside my house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Same temp as my inside my house.


The CFO isn't working, so it can remain at 57° for awhile.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO isn't working, so it can remain at 57° for awhile.


Typically don't fire up the furnace till the end of October unless we get a cold front and snow


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Typically don't fire up the furnace till the end of October unless we get a cold front and snow


Love the smell of that first of the year furnace fire up...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Love the smell of that first of the year furnace fire up...


You mean getting that initial whiff and thinking house is on fire?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> You mean getting that initial whiff and thinking house is on fire?


----------



## Hydromaster

This week's weather …


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> This week's weather …
> View attachment 221516


Pretty close to Med Bows, should have a good week and a half there starting Saturday


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> This week's weather …
> View attachment 221516


They under guessed the temp 








they got that the sun will shine correct.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> They under guessed the temp
> View attachment 221580
> 
> they got that the sun will shine correct.


Remember, it's an exact science.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Remember, it's an exact science.


No guessing there


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My guess is it's raining


----------



## Hydromaster

Water bug hatch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just started up again here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My guess is it's raining
> View attachment 221661


Huh...Lapeertucky and circling the drain...very fitting.


----------



## BUFF

First day since Saturday there's been cloud cover. Started oof clear skies and no wind then this crap blew in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Boo frickin hoo


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> My guess is it's raining
> View attachment 221661


Weather water.... Coming from the weather stones...weather gravel


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining and still way too humid. 

Thought it was supposed to cool off in the fall.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

More rain and some rumble of thunder


----------



## BUFF

After a week of great/workable weather there's rain coming in with a cold front.
Supposed to gather up heifers tomorrow and looks like rain/snow gear is needed.


----------



## Hydromaster

54°& clouding


----------



## Hydromaster

https://weather.com/forecast/region...jor-storm-rockies-snow-plains-severe-forecast
Mid week reports of hunters snowed in or stranded


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> https://weather.com/forecast/region...jor-storm-rockies-snow-plains-severe-forecast
> Mid week reports of hunters snowed in or stranded


Should I see the new weather (or whatever) thread on this?


----------



## Hydromaster

I don’t know, should you?
You know, There is probably a link to it on Yahoo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yahoo does weather?


----------



## Hydromaster

It was #3 usein yawho.
https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...+UPDATE+ON+ROCKIES+SNOWSTORM+THREAT+OCT+11-13


----------



## Hydromaster

“heavy snow expected above 5,000 feet.”

It wouldn’t be champagne power this time
Of year, Thers always a good snow this time of year, then it melts off in a couple days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> "heavy snow expected above 5,000 feet."
> 
> It wouldn't be champagne power this time
> Of year, Thers always a good snow this time of year, then it melts off in a couple days.


Sooooo...winter is coming?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes , on Tuesday, December 21


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now!!!

Feels like July out there.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snowglobing


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Snowglobing
> View attachment 221907


YAH!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Snowglobing
> View attachment 221907


Suppose to be 80 here today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to be 80 here today


Pretty sure our overnight low was several degrees higher than our average high.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

I should have left my pool open just to say I was swimming in it in the middle of October.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 221918


Didn't think it was supposed to snow until 
Tuesday???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Didn't think it was supposed to snow until
> Tuesday???


Don't question science!


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I should have left my pool open just to say I was swimming in it in the middle of October.


Yeah you're way to early... Still sitting at 87...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to be 80 here today





Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure our overnight low was several degrees higher than our average high.


Its not the heat, its the humidity. It was sticky at 6am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broke down and turned the AC on in the office again. 

It can stop now!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Almost time to hunker down in the basement... It's getting close!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining. ..again. Every day for the past 4 or 5 days. 
We really could have used this in June.


----------



## Kinport

It's trying to stick. I guess I should get serious about starting blowouts. Just above freezing now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


Kinport said:


> It's trying to stick. I guess I should get serious about starting blowouts. Just above freezing now
> View attachment 221948


Yeah...same problem here. Not


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Kinport said:


> I guess I should get serious about starting blowouts.
> View attachment 221948


Same boat. Usually takes us three weeks (two compressors). Trying to finish the last projects this week. Hoping first week of November is above freezing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our sub just said he might not be able to get to all of ours...after saying he would. 

Ummm...thanks?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Same boat. Usually takes us three weeks (two compressors). Trying to finish the last projects this week. Hoping first week of November is above freezing.


Usually drag my feet into Nov... Even Dec doesn't usually get cold enough to go that deep...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Usually drag my feet into Nov... Even Dec doesn't usually get cold enough to go that deep...


Not to mention being able to charge for salting.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our sub just said he might not be able to get to all of ours...after saying he would.
> 
> Ummm...thanks?


he tells you in October he can't get to all the closings..... thanks indeed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not to mention being able to charge for salting.


Change them over to brine...problems solved


----------



## Western1

Kinport said:


> It's trying to stick. I guess I should get serious about starting blowouts. Just above freezing now
> View attachment 221948


Try getting people to let you blowout when it's 80!!!!


----------



## Kinport

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Usually takes us three weeks (two compressors).


That's a lot of blowouts! 5-600ish?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Torrential downpours and wind... No power now...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Torrential downpours and wind... No power now...


Don't send it our way, we've had enough rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it's going to storm.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Kinport said:


> That's a lot of blowouts! 5-600ish?


Yessir, but I'm irrigation only


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it's going to storm.
> 
> View attachment 221960


Dont believe it till it happens..!


----------



## Hydromaster

What kind of wacky science is radar?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Dont believe it till it happens..!


It's over...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Still no power...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Still no power...


I hope you stocked up on...nevermind, it won't fly


----------



## Western1

72 degrees at 7am! Wtf?


----------



## Western1

Saturday high of 58


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I hope you stocked up on...nevermind, it won't fly


I have plenty.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Still no power...


You need a F-150.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Still no power...


How's that battery impact working now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another 3/4" of rain...kinda surprised since it was raining sideways.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> How's that battery impact working now?


Good.


----------



## Hydromaster

9°F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good.
> 
> View attachment 221971


That battree looks good for aboot 1 lugnut.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Power is back on... LE misting...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 221978


Meh... Ethical salting wood do it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like it's melting oof.


----------



## Kinport

Storm finally blew out in the last hour or so
1-4" depending on where you were at
I was serious about starting blowouts today but it looks like I'll be cleaning up hanging and down tree limbs for the next few days

October Invoicing is going to be a mess. Some customers will have mowing, fall cleanups, sprinkler blowouts, tree work, and plowing all on one invoice


----------



## EWSplow

Kinport said:


> Storm finally blew out in the last hour or so
> 1-4" depending on where you were at
> I was serious about starting blowouts today but it looks like I'll be cleaning up hanging and down tree limbs for the next few days
> 
> October Invoicing is going to be a mess. Some customers will have mowing, fall cleanups, sprinkler blowouts, tree work, and plowing all on one invoice
> View attachment 221983
> View attachment 221984


Nothing more enjoyable than pushing wet concrete around. ..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kinport said:


> Storm finally blew out in the last hour or so
> 1-4" depending on where you were at
> I was serious about starting blowouts today but it looks like I'll be cleaning up hanging and down tree limbs for the next few days
> 
> October Invoicing is going to be a mess. Some customers will have mowing, fall cleanups, sprinkler blowouts, tree work, and plowing all on one invoice
> View attachment 221983
> View attachment 221984


Definitely Why-omimng.?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like it's melting oof.


----------



## Hydromaster

Soon…
It's getting warmer every day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 222005


Nice pic


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Nice pic


It's the cold air.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 221918


comparing the ACTUAL snowfall map to the models. Overall, It was a pretty good forecast


----------



## EWSplow

Dang it, its raining again. 
I have no choice but to work in it.
Gotta set up temporary stairs and railings so these people can get in their apartment. 
This deck is the only access to both doors. Demo'd and built one side. 
Now demoing the other, which is where the stairs were. 
I don't recall any rain forecast until tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Dang it, its raining again.
> I have no choice but to work in it.
> Gotta set up temporary stairs and railings so these people can get in their apartment.
> This deck is the only access to both doors. Demo'd and built one side.
> Now demoing the other, which is where the stairs were.
> I don't recall any rain forecast until tonight.


You believe the forecasts???


----------



## Hydromaster

…..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks like a whole lotta serious heading this way...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> It's the cold air.


Is that how you say it where you're from...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> You believe the forecasts???


only the ones that are out months ahead of times.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Raining again


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Raining again
> View attachment 222094


We've been without rain for almost 7 hours.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> We've been without rain for almost 7 hours.


Better hook the sprinkles up....it'd really suck if a drought happened! Thumbs Up 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

Welcome to the 26th of spring.

hopefully lawns start growing now…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally a bit of frost on the roof this morning...first time this season.


----------



## Hydromaster

Sounds like it’s cooling off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally a bit of frost on the roof this morning...first time this season.


Ethical salt weather....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally a bit of frost on the roof this morning...first time this season.


That's nice, had 27* this morning and up to 49* with clear blue sky and fresh snow above 11k feet


----------



## LapeerLandscape

High of 60 today, took all my screens out and cleaned the windows. What a difference.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 222184


Very similar here today, maybe a couple degrees warmer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little higher idle this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Saw as low as 38° this morning. 

55° in the office...wonder how long before the CFO will want the heat on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little higher idle this morning...


Hope you plugged the 6.0 in...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope you plugged the 6.0 in...


Couple shots of vitamins, she's gonna fire up.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 45 here this morning, always a beautiful day in New Jersey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Couple shots of .50 cal,


Best thing for a 6.0.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

37 this morning. I turned the geo on for the in floor heat just to keep it warm. Its a lot harder to warm it up than to just maintain it at 60.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I must have missed the memo...the red army is staking like it's going to snow next week.


----------



## Hydromaster

Blue or orange?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Orange


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I must have missed the memo...the red army is staking like it's going to snow next week.


Might not be a bad idea if you have time. Looks like the leaves are going to fall with the first snow around here. 80% plus still green.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Might not be a bad idea if you have time. Looks like the leaves are going to fall with the first snow around here. 80% plus still green.


Who has time?

Freaking grass is growing like it's May.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who has time?
> 
> Freaking grass is growing like it's May.


same here, most ornamentals are still green here and only a few evergreens have stared bronzing


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who has time?
> 
> Freaking grass is growing like it's May.


Difference is it dries out in May at some point in the day, not so much now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Difference is it dries out in May at some point in the day, not so much now...


Especially after 11 out of 15 days of rain in the first half of the month, just under 3.5" in that time frame.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Uh oh look what's coming


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Uh oh look what's coming
> View attachment 222314


Wolf Creek and Eh Basin opened ski slopes this past weekend.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Wolf Creek and Eh Basin opened ski slopes this past weekend.


But that's not in meatchicken


----------



## DeVries

Our crews have given feedback that's the turf is growing like it's May. 
We are pulling annuals next week, also doing a final cut next week hopefully. 

I don't think they'll be happy doing leaf cleanup with snow mixed in, wouldn't be the first time that happened though.


----------



## Western1

Saw some roses in bloom while blowing out sprinklers!! At least it was nice weather for that even in jorts?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Especially after 11 out of 15 days of rain in the first half of the month, just under 3.5" in that time frame.


Might be 12 of 15. Heavy rain moving through here now. Looks like some hail just south of here.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> But that's not in meatchicken


Neither is the Ewe Pee....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Some bright flashes of lightning and loud thunder going on right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Some bright flashes of lightning and loud thunder going on right now.


We had a good bolt of lightning and thunder simultaneously about 110. Nothing before that. Didn't lose power but it must have hit behind our house very close.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 52 here, clear sky, should hit 70 today.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining again…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining again…


Still


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a good bolt of lightning and thunder simultaneously about 110. Nothing before that. Didn't lose power but it must have hit behind our house very close.


Yes...

https://www.lightningmaps.org/


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Still


Yes 
Skipping entire day, lawns were already wet from last weeks' rain and we got another 3/4"
We'll do some more "maintenance"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only about a half inch here...no dust today again.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only about a half inch here...no dust today again.


They rain coming today should keep the dust down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They rain coming today should keep the dust down.


Should put us close to 4" for the month.

And the warm temps...the grass can stop growing now!


----------



## EWSplow

According to the local weather, we may see the sun by the end of the day,
Yesterday it was sunning and raining at the same time.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes
> Skipping entire day, lawns were already wet from last weeks' rain and we got another 3/4"
> We'll do some more "maintenance"
> View attachment 222339


Not a very Colourful weather map....


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Not a very Colourful weather map....


Better…


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Better…
> View attachment 222343


Yes... the world needs to be more black and white.


----------



## EWSplow

It's been drizzling for an hour. Just enough to make it miserable.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Especially after 11 out of 15 days of rain in the first half of the month, just under 3.5" in that time frame.


Its looking like 13 out of 16, which wouldn't be bad for a quarterback.

Its doing more than just drizzling now. 
Eating lunch in my truck today. Hopefully it moves to meatchicken soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It's been drizzling for an hour. Just enough to make it miserable.


Only an hour?

Started aboot 3 hours ago here...but it wasn't supposed to.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Called local weather guru, who apparently slept in until 10 am…
Said we’ll be getting first frost this weekend and grass should slow up…


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only an hour?
> 
> Started aboot 3 hours ago here...but it wasn't supposed to.


When I looked at the radar this morning, it looked like a little something coming from the south. 
Just looked at the radar and what we're getting now is coming from the north. 
It might be done now, for us. With the counterclockwise rotation, I'd guess an hour to GR.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Called local weather guru, who apparently slept in until 10 am…
> Said *we'll be getting first frost this weekend and grass should slow up…*


Did a caterpillar tell him that?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Called local weather guru, who apparently slept in until 10 am…
> Said we'll be getting first frost this weekend and grass should slow up…


Hope he's right, my one less Juan made me have to help mow today and we're still waaaayyyy behind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hope he's right, my one less Juan made me have to help mow today and we're still waaaayyyy behind...


Because you're "helping"?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because you're "helping"?


Could be worse....you could only have 1 guy and he's sidelined.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because you're "helping"?


Think lightbulb....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Effecting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Local weather guesser says "it's over"…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Saw a woolly bear yesterday, all black. Going to be a long, cold winter.

BTW...is he the one that slept in until 10?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a woolly bear yesterday, all black. Going to be a long, cold winter.
> 
> BTW...is he the one that slept in until 10?


I thinks he's the one that had fireworks blow up in his face. He couldn't even see that coming.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a woolly bear yesterday, all black. Going to be a long, cold winter.
> 
> BTW...is he the one that slept in until 10?


No, this is the guy that put his face over the firework and shot his eye out.

edit: ya what @LapeerLandscape said…


----------



## TheXpress2002

17 days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TheXpress2002 said:


> 17 days.


Until???

November?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Until you run out of bourbon?


----------



## BUFF

Sees his shadow....


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Sees his shadow....


Whose...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Whose...?


Who's, whose shadow has been seen.

I'm just going to go to bed.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 55, clear skys, moons shining, just saying.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Got 55, clear skys, moons shining, just saying.


Pfft...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Saw pavement temps in the mid 30's in a few low areas.


----------



## BUFF

34*, clear sky... suppose to get into the low 70's and going with shorts today.


----------



## Hydromaster

39° this am looking for mid 60’s°


----------



## Ajlawn1

Effecting... Again.


----------



## Western1

GIDDYUP


----------



## SHAWZER

Was 0 metric 1 hour ago , +1 now


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy Guatemala!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 222408


Looks like me trying to plan a snowmobile trip.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently 30 outside


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently 30 outside


30 What? Birds nests? Hornets?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

29° here/hear.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 30 What? Birds nests? Hornets?


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 29° here/hear.


I keep waiting for it to drop a couple more as the sun comes up but I don't think the suns coming up today, it's almost 730 and it's still pitch black outside


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I keep waiting for it to drop a couple more as the sun comes up but I don't think the suns coming up today, it's almost 730 and it's still pitch black outside


Don't worry your DST switch is coming soon...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't worry your DST switch is coming soon...


Isn't the spring when DST starts? The upcoming switch would be back to standard time I think


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Isn't the spring when DST starts? The upcoming switch would be back to standard time I think


Yeah that's what I was trying to say I guess it'll go back to 630 so he'll feel better about it being dark...

Hell our state is in two time zones so when it's dark at 630 pm here it's 530 about 20 miles East and the same... Couldn't imagine getting off your 9 to 5 and leaving and it's dark..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah that's what I was trying to say I guess it'll go back to 630 so he'll feel better about it being dark...
> 
> Hell our state is in two time zones so when it's dark at 630 pm here it's 530 about 20 miles East and the same... Couldn't imagine getting off your 9 to 5 and leaving and it's dark..


I didn't know that about Indiana. Quirky and probably annoying at the same time. But unique. There were rumblings about doing away with standard time I think and just starting on dst.


----------



## Hydromaster

Pineapple Express ?

https://www.newsbreak.com/news/2392571840581/watch-rare-fireball-meteor-lights-up-colorado-skies


----------



## BossPlow2010

cool, more rain on the way…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> cool, more rain on the way…
> View attachment 222429


That forecast is so yesterday...


----------



## Hydromaster

Today's big picture


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 222428
> 
> Pineapple Express ?
> 
> https://www.newsbreak.com/news/2392571840581/watch-rare-fireball-meteor-lights-up-colorado-skies


Take it to the Fireball thread, fella!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it to the Fireball thread, fella!


Bomb cyclone...


----------



## Ajlawn1

And so it begins... Can't wait to see how tall the grass is now Tues...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> And so it begins... Can't wait to see how tall the grass is now Tues...


I saw 3 companies out cutting today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> I saw 3 companies out cutting today.


I saw 1.....it was me. I was it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like another dust free day tomorrow...


----------



## Hydromaster

I heard from a weather guesser that Lake Tahoe is expecting to see snowfall rates of 1”-2” a minute.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I saw 1.....it was me. I was it.


IV free?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> IV free?


Lol, no....ended up back at emerg getting it reset....i will not learn. Cute nurse tho....
So i got that going for me...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol, no....ended up back at emerg getting it reset....i will not learn. Cute nurse tho....
> So i got that going for me...
> 
> View attachment 222448


Gunga galunga


----------



## EWSplow

Wet and windy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Wet and windy.


Blustery


----------



## SHAWZER

My 2 ton weather rock looks wet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> My 2 ton weather rock looks wet


Is it rocking in the wind?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not yet .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My 2 ton weather rock looks wet


Neverm.....


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> My 2 ton weather rock looks wet





Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it rocking in the wind?


No need to respond...


----------



## SHAWZER

It is not a swinger .....


----------



## Randall Ave

We're supposed to get up to 4 inches of rain tonight and into tomorrow. Good day for paper work.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snowglobing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a tad optimistic...


----------



## SHAWZER

When its raining in the morning , does that mean some people can drink all day ??


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> When its raining in the morning , does that mean some people can drink all day ??


If you don't start in the morning, you ain't drinken all day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> If you don't start in the morning, you ain't drinken all day.


Plan a good couple days of paperwork... More for us Thurs and Fri...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Plan a good couple days of paperwork... More for us Thurs and Fri...


Actually sending out some nastygrams at the moment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Actually sending out some nastygrams at the moment.


Not sure what I said to deserve the one I got...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure what I said to deserve the one I got...


Have an ice cream cone and think about it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Was probably in relation to the employment application denial.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

An Irish poem for the Midwest:

“It rained and rained and rained
The average fall was well maintained
And when the tracks were simply bogs
It started raining cats and dogs.
After a drought of half an hour
We had a most refreshing shower.
And then the most curious thing of all
A gentle rain began to fall.
Next day was also fairly dry
Save for a deluge from the sky
Which wetted the party to the skin
And after that the rain set in.”


----------



## Western1

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...e-michigan-water-temperature-2021/6154971001/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...e-michigan-water-temperature-2021/6154971001/


So we're all going to die?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So we're all going to die?


More severe lake effect snow?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> We're supposed to get up to 4 inches of rain tonight and into tomorrow. Good day for paper work.


Your weather rock will float away,


----------



## Hydromaster

Some day even if your a lizard person


----------



## Hydromaster

Did anyone have this in the long range forecast?

Snowfall in California's Sierra Nevada will be measured by the yardstick through the end of this week as an atmospheric river of moisture pummels the state.
The Weather Channel's storm total forecast shows that 8 feet of snow could bury the highest elevations of the Sierra from Tuesday night through Friday. You can see this in the map below, which shows these heaviest forecast amounts in the white shadings.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Did anyone have this in the long range forecast?
> 
> Snowfall in California's Sierra Nevada will be measured by the yardstick through the end of this week as an atmospheric river of moisture pummels the state.
> The Weather Channel's storm total forecast shows that 8 feet of snow could bury the highest elevations of the Sierra from Tuesday night through Friday. You can see this in the map below, which shows these heaviest forecast amounts in the white shadings.
> View attachment 222490


Wow... It'd suck to have a steep/rough 2mile drive at 11,300' elevation...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes

make sure the snowcat is fueled up. 
It’s going to be easier to drive over that cement than to plow a path through it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> An Irish poem for the Midwest:
> 
> "It rained and rained and rained
> The average fall was well maintained
> And when the tracks were simply bogs
> It started raining cats and dogs.
> After a drought of half an hour
> We had a most refreshing shower.
> And then the most curious thing of all
> A gentle rain began to fall.
> Next day was also fairly dry
> Save for a deluge from the sky
> Which wetted the party to the skin
> And after that the rain set in."


If it were truly Irish....

"So before the temps turn it into a rink 
We all headed to the bar for a drink..."


----------



## Western1

Blowouts all day in the pouring rain. Fun fun fun


----------



## BUFF

Not even November and Sno Pak data is in the news. 
https://www.denverpost.com/2021/10/25/colorado-weather-snowpack-incoming-storm/


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Not even November and Sno Pak data is in the news.
> https://www.denverpost.com/2021/10/25/colorado-weather-snowpack-incoming-storm/


Thank God for global warming, otherwise the snow might be worse.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Blowouts all day in the pouring rain. Fun fun fun


Same. Bought a rain suit from Bass Pro a few years back. Jacket in the link, bib (overalls) as you scroll to the bottom of the page. (Apologies for the canadian link) Expensive, but I was dry all day.

https://www.cabelas.ca/product/1343...MIwv6vh_Pm8wIVLnRvBB268An-EAQYBCABEgJWCvD_BwE


----------



## BossPlow2010

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Same. Bought a rain suit from Bass Pro a few years back. Jacket in the link, bib (overalls) as you scroll to the bottom of the page. (Apologies for the canadian link) Expensive, but I was dry all day.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.ca/product/1343...MIwv6vh_Pm8wIVLnRvBB268An-EAQYBCABEgJWCvD_BwE


Interesting, they make it in a tall, hard to find shirts that the sleeves don't ride up on whenever you're doing anything.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interesting, they make it in a tall, hard to find shirts that the sleeves don't ride up on whenever you're doing anything.


Def. Is difficult to find. Has a elastic part for the inner lining at the cuffs to keep it in place as well. I'll give an even better review later.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Def. Is difficult to find. Has a elastic part for the inner lining at the cuffs to keep it in place as well. I'll give an even better review later.....
> 
> View attachment 222504


No frog togs up there...? Done raining so I'll get back into some blowouts today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> No frog togs up there...? Done raining so I'll get back into some blowouts today.


Still raining.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Still raining.


You didn't tell me you're getting a nor-easter!!!

Holy macaroni!


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> You didn't tell me you're getting a nor-easter!!!
> 
> Holy macaroni!


4-6 inches of rain, well time to go to the shop and see if the roof is leaken.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> No frog togs up there...? Done raining so I'll get back into some blowouts today.


Looks like they're available up here, you recommend?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> No frog togs up there...? Done raining so I'll get back into some blowouts today.


Frog togs are here too, you need to look for them. I noah guy with a specialised outdoor mail order/ internet biz.
https://www.royaldistributing.com/.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Looks like they're available up here, you recommend?


Yes, when I used to wash trash trucks they were a must... Keep you bone dry...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So it's 31, but really feels 37... So jorts should be fine I'd say.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 52, breezy and the rain finally stopped. Shows just about 5" on the rain gauge.


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> Got 52, breezy and the rain finally stopped. Shows just about 5" on the rain gauge.


We had 3 1/2" on Sunday night... stopped field work in a hurry.


----------



## EWSplow

The rain and wind starts again on Thursday. This is getting old.


----------



## Randall Ave

I want to get one of those mini weather stations for home. Any of you guys have one, or any suggestions?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I want to get one of those mini weather stations for home. Any of you guys have one, or any suggestions?


I've had one sitting under my desk for a couple months now. Some day I'll put it together.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I want to get one of those mini weather stations for home. Any of you guys have one, or any suggestions?


Got one of these aboot a year ago.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5TEHLISeems to work fine, only draw back top wind speed is 100mph... But it's so simple to set up even a Sasquatch can do it...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Got one of these aboot a year ago.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5TEHLISeems to work fine, only draw back top wind speed is 100mph... But it's so simple to set up even a Sasquatch can do it...


Can you screen shot it please, this all it's showing on my end


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Got one of these aboot a year ago.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5TEHLISeems to work fine, only draw back top wind speed is 100mph... But it's so simple to set up even a Sasquatch can do it...


Yup, like that, thanks.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you screen shot it please, this all it's showing on my end
> View attachment 222578


Couldn't clicky on the dealio and get to the Amazon thingy?


----------



## NYH1

Had a little rain....

Rattlesnake Gulch/Rt. 298.









I'll take a pic of this field and pasture when the water go's down. Close to the road is a field and the other side of the fence in pasture for horses.


----------



## NYH1

This creek is about 200 yards from our house. We're up a lot higher so no concern there. I'll show it again when it go's down.


----------



## Hydromaster

39°


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> 39°
> View attachment 222603


Can you still fish out there in the winter months?

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> Yes


Cool. Do you hunt at all?

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

I Used to do a lot of bird hunting
Duck ,grouse ,
i would hunt elk, just haven’t really have the opportunity at the right time.
Ps

There are a lot of crazy SOBs out there.


----------



## NYH1

I mainly just hunt deer and pests (fox, coyote, woodchucks ect.). Turkey hunt every once in a while. Maybe I'll blast a squirrel for the boy every now and again too. 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Lol

Does shooting yard vermin count as hunting?

never really liked venison much


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> 
> Does shooting yard vermin count as hunting?
> 
> never really liked venison much


Sure does! Thumbs Up

Yeah, venison has to be cooked right. I can't eat it if there's any gamey taste to it. My son and his girlfriend made venison stew the other day that was great.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

20° warmer this morn... Definitely jortable...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was jorts weather yesterday...


----------



## Randall Ave

Warm here, must be that toxic NYC breeze.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Warm here, must be that toxic NYC breeze.


Toxic from Liberal mouth breathers?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Whatda ya know it's raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whatda ya know it's raining...


C'mon man, it's been a few hours. I think we got 2 full days of mowing in...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Whatda ya know it's raining...


We were without rain from 9-5 yesterday. At this moment, its not raining.
By the time I pull all of my tools out, it probably will be.


----------



## BUFF

28* clear, suppose to hit 70* today with full solar


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> We were without rain from 9-5 yesterday. At this moment, its not raining.
> By the time I pull all of my tools out, it probably will be.












RAIN DAY!!!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Phile uniforms


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> RAIN DAY!!!!!


I'm on my way


----------



## Philbilly2

m_ice said:


> I'm on my way


I just sent the kid down your way to pick up some stuff... I guess I should have went.


----------



## Mike_PS

I know this is the off topic forum, but some of the last few posts, etc. have nothing to do with the weather (ya know, the thread topic) and there's plenty of off topic discussions so not a bad idea to try to stick to the topic here :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still raining/drizzling...


----------



## Philbilly2

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I know this is the off topic forum, but some of the last few posts, etc. have nothing to do with the weather (ya know, the thread topic) and there's plenty of off topic discussions so not a bad idea to try to stick to the topic here :hammerhead:


Where do you go when you get rained out MJD?


----------



## Mike_PS

Philbilly2 said:


> Where do you go when you get rained out MJD?


I don't get rained out


----------



## Ajlawn1

No kidding children this a weather thread, stick to the topic...


----------



## Philbilly2

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I don't get rained out


You can do anything you set you mind to...


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> You can do anything you set you mind to...


MJD.... I think that's Phil's way of inviting you to Hooters for bee..... lunch


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.onthesnow.com/news/winter-snow-forecast-2021-2022/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> https://www.onthesnow.com/news/winter-snow-forecast-2021-2022/


Isn't he already wrong aboot Colorado having a late start?

Seems like someone just posted a link about the way ahead of normal snowpack in the Rockies and Bullwinkles.


----------



## Hydromaster

What is considered early snow when it could snow on any day of the year?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> What is considered early snow when it could snow on any day of the year?


Are you denying science?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you denying science?


No , I'm vaccinated


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> No , I'm therapeuted


If you say so...


----------



## Hydromaster

So


----------



## Hydromaster

audience: "How many of you believe climate change is the world's #1 threat?"

Silence. Not a single person raised his or her hand.

How could so many incredibly intelligent people overwhelmingly reject what THE SCIENCE says about climate change? Well, they don't. They just don't see it as big of a threat to the world as other things. Unsurprisingly, the vast majority of them felt that antibiotic resistance and pandemic disease were the biggest global threats. One person thought geopolitical instability was the biggest concern.

He warned against taking imperfect models too seriously and the dangers of hyperbolic doom-mongering.
https://www.acsh.org/news/2017/05/04/are-microbiologists-climate-denying-science-haters-11229


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> audience: "How many of you believe climate change is the world's #1 threat?"
> 
> Silence. Not a single person raised his or her hand.
> 
> How could so many incredibly intelligent people overwhelmingly reject what THE SCIENCE says about climate change? Well, they don't. They just don't see it as big of a threat to the world as other things. Unsurprisingly, the vast majority of them felt that antibiotic resistance and pandemic disease were the biggest global threats. One person thought geopolitical instability was the biggest concern.
> 
> He warned against taking imperfect models too seriously and the dangers of hyperbolic doom-mongering.
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2017/05/04/are-microbiologists-climate-denying-science-haters-11229


I'm no bueno at multitasking crisisieseses, well at least global ones, let's stick with peak oil first and then move on to climate crisis.

Mild with some clouds here. Rain later into tomorrow morning.


----------



## Western1

Still raining here. More blowouts in the rain. Need those froggy things I guess!!!. First job leaned against down spout and it fell off gutter and all the water went in my boot!


----------



## EWSplow

Drizzling, but I'm still working outside. 
Depending on what happens, I'm guessing another hour or so before I head for the hills. ..


----------



## BUFF

57* full solar, should be in the mid 60's by lunch which is great weather for being on a patio with shorts on eating fish tackhoes and washing them down with Margaritas.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

[


Philbilly2 said:


> Where do you go when you get rained out MJD?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Still raining, started like 10 pm last night.
Picked up the lawn jockey,
Stepped on a nail, not very sharp of me


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still raining, started like 10 pm last night.
> Picked up the lawn jockey,
> Stepped on a nail, not very sharp of me


Was the nail sharp?

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

NYH1 said:


> Was the nail sharp?
> 
> NYH1.


It was, went right through my shoe into my foot, going to have to ask a @Ajlawn1 fir a news pair of shoes


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> It was, went right through my shoe into my foot, going to have to ask a @Ajlawn1 fir a news pair of shoes


Maybe you otta start wearing wooden shoes like some of the other meatchickens.


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> It was, went right through my shoe into my foot, going to have to ask a @Ajlawn1 fir a news pair of shoes


I hate that.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Maybe you otta start wearing wooden shoes like some of the other meatchickens.


Actually, I was thinking of becoming a roofer, plenty of shingles in my area looking to get nailed…


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually, I was thinking of becoming a roofer, plenty of shingles in my area looking to get nailed…


----------



## NYH1

BossPlow2010 said:


> It was, went right through my shoe into my foot, going to have to ask a @Ajlawn1 fir a news pair of shoes


That sucks. I stepped on a rusty nail when I was 10 or so. Had to get a tetanus shot. That really sucked, really thick like syrup, huge shot needle and hurt like crazy. 

A few years back, my son and I had to get tetanus shots again. He doesn't do good with shots at all (unless it's Jameson, Jack, Jim or Crown) and does even worse if they draw his blood. So as I always do, I did my fatherly duty and I told him how bad it was and how much it's gonna hurt.

@TOTALBACKFIRE....they completely change them, easiest shot ever! :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> I hate that.


Stepping on a nail or having to ask @Ajlawn1 for a new pair of shoes?

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> It was, went right through my shoe into my foot, going to have to ask a @Ajlawn1 fir a news pair of shoes


Just ignore it, keep working for another 3 weeks cause the sun is shinning. Swelling and pain is normal and will go away. If it doesn't; wait for a rain day to go to your doctor.... what's the worst that could happen... !???!


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> Stepping on a nail or having to ask @Ajlawn1 for a new pair of shoes?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> It was, went right through my shoe into my foot, going to have to ask a @Ajlawn1 fir a news pair of shoes


It's a good thing you found it and not your mower... we would of never heard the end of that.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> Just ignore it, keep working for another 3 weeks cause the sun is shinning. Swelling and pain is normal and will go away. If it doesn't; wait for a rain day to go to your doctor.... what's the worst that could happen... !???!


I know a guy who did that, bad limp now, missing half his foot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Was the nail sharp?
> 
> NYH1.


Sharper than the guy that stepped on it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still raining, started like 10 pm last night.
> Picked up the lawn jockey,
> Stepped on a nail, not very sharp of me


So those "hey dudes" aren't all they're cracked up to be?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's a good thing you found it and not your mower... we would of never heard the end of that.


I can here it now, I cut a tire, hit the wall, then ended up in the pond, film at eleven.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So with this talk about nails and punctures I have a story. When I was 2 1/2 my dad had just built our new house and was tearing down our old 2 room shack just before christmas. I was out there playing walking around the debris and tripped falling into a nail that went through the white part of my eye right nest to the cornea. I spent christmas and new years in the hospital. To this day the eye is fine and I couldnt even tell you which eye it was.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> So with this talk about nails and punctures I have a story. When I was 2 1/2 my dad had just built our new house and was tearing down our old 2 room shack just before christmas. I was out there playing walking around the debris and tripped falling into a nail that went through the white part of my eye right nest to the cornea. I spent christmas and new years in the hospital. To this day the eye is fine and I couldnt even tell you which eye it was.


Was your dad in the same room as you when your mom got through with him...


----------



## Hydromaster

Some early,,,

morning snow


----------



## Freshwater

Hydromaster said:


> Some early,,,
> 
> morning snow
> View attachment 222696


Gorgeous....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Some early,,,
> 
> morning snow
> View attachment 222696


So its early morning, not late spring or early fall just to be clear.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes.

what role do the seasons play in it?


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Some early,,,
> 
> morning snow
> View attachment 222696


Wife would like to know where the picture was taken.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Wife would like to know where the picture was taken.


Red lodge ski area. RL MT


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster

Some more


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Some more
> View attachment 222730
> View attachment 222731


Bring it


----------



## BossPlow2010

absolutely gorgeous out today, much nicer than it's been all week!


----------



## Hydromaster

Birds nest?


----------



## EWSplow

Cold and windy here. ..feels like fall.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Cold and windy here. ..feels like fall.


Early-mid-late?


----------



## BUFF

38* drizzle.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

54 and not too bad out, no rain


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Early-mid-late?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting...nice to see the rain again, it's been a few hours.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effecting...nice to see the rain again, it's been a few hours.


Just like Portland


----------



## Hydromaster

Grappled


----------



## Hydromaster

They Made some snow last night.


----------



## EWSplow

There was ice on the bird bath water this morning.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> There was ice on the bird bath water this morning.


I see you tweeted about it…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I tired shorts, but I'm in and out of the office and that wind is dang cold...finally put pants on.


----------



## NYH1

EWSplow said:


> There was ice on the bird bath water this morning.


Was the bird shower frozen?

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> There was ice on the bird bath water this morning.


You sure it wasn't a bee's bath.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looked like aboot an inch or more on the ground in Gaylord...BUZZ's favorite sitty name.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looked like aboot an inch or more on the ground in Gaylord...BUZZ's favorite sitty name.


Had a fast moving system come through yesterday that left aboot an inch of snow and when the clouds started to break up it all melted in aboot an hour.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Had a fast moving system come through yesterday that left aboot an inch of snow and when the clouds started to break up it all melted in aboot an hour.


Did they drive in it ?


----------



## Landgreen

I better go hook up.


----------



## Hydromaster

Drive in it,


----------



## Landgreen

Hydromaster said:


> Drive in it,


It was so torrential that my crew apparently bailed on cutting perennials cause they were wet. So now they get to hang at the shop and wash equipment lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had our first "snow" flakes of the season.


----------



## SHAWZER

Were they Canadian ?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had our first "snow" flakes of the season.


So did we. Combo of rain snow and grapple.... and sun.


----------



## m_ice

Freshwater said:


> So did we. Combo of rain snow and grapple.... and sun.


Enough for an ethical salting?


----------



## Freshwater

m_ice said:


> Enough for an ethical salting?


Only in Vancouver.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had our first "snow" flakes of the season.


New hires.....??!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> New hires.....??!


Owner orientation


----------



## Western1

Slippery at all around Gr Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Slippery at all around Gr Mark?


Bridge decks, culverts and spotty on the roads.

I still remember how to steer into the skid/slide if that tells you anything.


----------



## SHAWZER

I always liked sliding North by Northwest ...... seemed to pickup more speed .


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bridge decks, culverts and spotty on the roads.
> 
> I still remember how to steer into the skid/slide if that tells you anything.


Ha


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Western1

Any salting?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Debating, very spotty ice in a few parking spots. It isn't even solid ice, there's dry spots in between the ice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ice tease...

All the "smart about salt" guys will be out .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's crazy, most roads are damp, was on one stretch that all ice/frost.

Going to salt the one in case the temps drop right before sunrise.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Any salting?


Only the per trip ones and not the seasonal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good ole incompetent govco. Black ice all over yesterday, wrecks all over and salt trucks didn't go out until far too late. Between working out and site checks, I was on the road for close to 2 hours before 730 and not one single salt truck. 

This morning, 2 county trucks within a half mile and a minute or so of each other. Except this morning the roads and bridges are dry and temps are above freezing.


----------



## Western1

Of course


----------



## Hydromaster

Feels like the seasons are changing in November.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Feels like the seasons are changing in November.
> View attachment 222941


Pattern change?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pattern change?


from plaid to spartan .


----------



## BUFF

70*, full solar, no wind and great patio drinking weather..... in shorts and a tee shirt


----------



## NYH1

Supposed to be dry this coming week. Hope so, still have to put my tree stand up. Been to wet to get back there.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Feels like rain 50°F


----------



## BUFF

35* full solar and back up to 70* this afternoon.


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> 35* full solar and back up to 70* this afternoon.


Ya,but you are pretty far south.

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM MDT THIS EVENING TO 8 AM MST SUNDAY... * WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations between 2 and 4 inches. Winds gusting as high as 35 mph. * WHERE...Southern Gallatin and Madison Counties above 6,500 ft elevation. * WHEN...From 6 PM MDT this evening to 8 AM MST Sunday. * IMPACTS...Roads, and especially bridges and overpasses, will likely become slick and hazardous. Plan on slippery road conditions. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... Slow down and use caution while traveling. The latest road conditions can be obtained by calling 5 1 1 or visiting the MDT Road Report website.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Ya,but you are pretty far south.
> 
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM MDT THIS EVENING TO 8 AM MST SUNDAY... * WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations between 2 and 4 inches. Winds gusting as high as 35 mph. * WHERE...Southern Gallatin and Madison Counties above 6,500 ft elevation. * WHEN...From 6 PM MDT this evening to 8 AM MST Sunday. * IMPACTS...Roads, and especially bridges and overpasses, will likely become slick and hazardous. Plan on slippery road conditions. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... Slow down and use caution while traveling. The latest road conditions can be obtained by calling 5 1 1 or visiting the MDT Road Report website.


Pattern change?


----------



## Hydromaster

_Yellowstone national park,, by the time it gets to Gatlin they will be lucky to see an inch or two. 
Ets to warm _


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pattern change?


LOL!


----------



## Hydromaster

Ynp








Looks like the pattern is going to stay the same with a chance of snow.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Overcast


----------



## Hydromaster

Pic is fuzzy


----------



## Hydromaster

from in the park, looking north from mt Washburn @ 10,219ft


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Western1

Busy with crayons?


----------



## Hydromaster

I Got a new box .


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.yahoo.com/news/fox-5-winter-outlook-2021-113946256.html


----------



## Philbilly2

Interesting weather we had here the past few days...

Friday (60's and full sun) I was planning to leave work early to go home and mow the lawn, put away all the wife's patio furniture, put up hoses... typical winter prep stuff.

Got a text with a pic of them at a local watering hole from a couple of buddies I snowmobile with with the words "rain day?" in there... :laugh: 

Walked in the door that nite about 7pm. Wife asked what happened to my plan to leave work early and get things done this afternoon?

I replied "I got rained out" :waving:

She just rolled her eyes


----------



## Hydromaster

I heard a couple of days ago that the Midwest might get their first taste of snow soon.


----------



## EWSplow

60s today and supposed to cool down this week with rain Wednesday and Thursday. 

On another note. Is it too late to plant some b&b arbs? We used to heal our left over nursery stock in left over mulch, water them good and let them freeze. Never had a problem the following spring.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> 60s today and supposed to cool down this week with rain Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> On another note. Is it too late to plant some b&b arbs? We used to heal our left over nursery stock in left over mulch, water them good and let them freeze. Never had a problem the following spring.


Not too late to plant


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No


----------



## Randall Ave

Sunny and 60 here today. Working on a Cummings and gots the movie Convoy on. Am I liven or what.


----------



## Western1

The dream!


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> The dream!


Horrible picture, there's only 7 bolts broke off in the head for the exhaust manifold. And da##, they are stuck in there.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## EWSplow

Windy and rainy.
Maybe I'll get caught up on office work.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Windy and rainy.
> Maybe I'll get caught up on office work.


Same here... RAIN DAY!

I'm headed to the "East" office in about an hour...


----------



## Hydromaster

Just a little light snow in the region.
Just the wind…


----------



## Western1

Philbilly2 said:


> Same here... RAIN DAY!
> 
> I'm headed to the "East" office in about an hour...


Going to see Haylee?


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.yahoo.com/news/first-blizzard-warnings-season-issued-161548559.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/first-blizzard-warnings-season-issued-161548559.html


I read something about that...pattern change I believe it was called.

Or normal season change.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I read something about that...pattern change I believe it was called.
> 
> Or normal season change.


No there arent . Nice try


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 223186


That's nice but you really didn't stay inside the lines


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> That's nice but you really didn't stay inside the lines


Oh look...no Christmas card for you.

And get your loader advice somewhere else. Lol


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh look...no Christmas card for you.
> 
> And get your loader advice somewhere else. Lol


Touche'


----------



## Hydromaster

Cold enough last night to make some white whales .
25° in town


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 223186


How accurate is neo weather Mark? I like that were on the cold side of the active storm track.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> How accurate is neo weather Mark? I like that were on the cold side of the active storm track.


No idea


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Cold enough last night to make some white whales .
> 25° in town
> View attachment 223198


Had 25* at home but no white whales.... just leaves and dog turds


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a good frosty morning yesterday, lots of leaves fell/falled. 

Rain and breeze is helping the process along today. Just in time for a little snow to make cleanups miserable next week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It was pretty nice most of the day so far, 47 and sunny but that just changed. Now its windy with some clouds and rain.


----------



## Philbilly2

Better get the sleds out!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 223216
> 
> 
> Better get the sleds out!


Rain/snow day?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rain and breeze is helping the process along today. Just in time for a little snow to make cleanups miserable next week.


Had 35ph breeze on Tuesday and close to the same on Wednesday..... What few leaves that were on trees are know in Nebrazka.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was pretty nice most of the day so far, 47 and sunny but that just changed. Now its windy with some clouds and rain.


It was nice until 10ish, been crappy since. Lake effecting underway.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 223216
> 
> 
> Better get the sleds out!


Ahhhh crap, tell it to slow down. I just got the 4300 brakes to finally release rocking it back and forth....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It was nice until 10ish, been crappy since. Lake effecting underway.


I think we had all 4 seasons today.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Rain/snow day?


I wish


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.

'15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.

The whole JRB thing.

Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.

Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.

Ordered a couple parts for a Deere, parts guy "misunderstood" me telling him to get them coming. Nov 2. Got them today.

I know, take it to the rant thread.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.
> 
> '15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.
> 
> The whole JRB thing.
> 
> Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.
> 
> Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.
> 
> I know, take it to the rant thread.












Take it to the rant... wait... what?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.
> 
> '15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.
> 
> The whole JRB thing.
> 
> Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.
> 
> Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.
> 
> Ordered a couple parts for a Deere, parts guy "misunderstood" me telling him to get them coming. Nov 2. Got them today.
> 
> I know, take it to the rant thread.


Sounds like you need to hire an equipment manager.


----------



## Turf Z

Lots of trucks with plows running around town…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.
> 
> '15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.
> 
> The whole JRB thing.
> 
> Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.
> 
> Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.
> 
> Ordered a couple parts for a Deere, parts guy "misunderstood" me telling him to get them coming. Nov 2. Got them today.
> 
> I know, take it to the rant thread.


Sounds like you should downsize...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds like you need to hire an equipment manager.


You'd think that even with Covid that I ordered early enough, obviously not.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'd think that even with Covid that I ordered early enough, obviously not.


Good news... water fountains with bottle fillers are down to 24 weeks from order...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like you should downsize...


2-3 months late on that.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark you start any full cleanups yet? We still had enough leaves hanging on until about last night to not even really bother.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhh crap, tell it to slow down. I just got the 4300 brakes to finally release rocking it back and forth....


The shoes rusted to the drums?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.
> 
> '15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.
> 
> The whole JRB thing.
> 
> Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.
> 
> Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.
> 
> Ordered a couple parts for a Deere, parts guy "misunderstood" me telling him to get them coming. Nov 2. Got them today.
> 
> I know, take it to the rant thread.


Don't you spend all summer getting ready for winter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Don't you spend all summer getting ready for winter?


I never said that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2-3 months late on that.


It's never too late...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Mark you start any full cleanups yet? We still had enough leaves hanging on until about last night to not even really bother.


You serious Clark?

Same problem here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The shoes rusted to the drums?


Not anymore...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never said that.


That's not what that is.
It is a question , you can tell this by the type of punctuation that is used at the end of the sentence.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> You serious Clark?
> 
> Same problem here.


living in unprecedented times


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2-3 months late on that.


You should be more self reliant and not so dependent on others.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You should be more self reliant and not so dependent on others.


The "mechanic" I hired was an idiot.

Ops manager/saleman/equipment manager helper took a store manager position at an equipment dealer.

I have signed contracts and it's too late to tell them to find someone else.


----------



## Landgreen

Turf Z said:


> Mark you start any full cleanups yet? We still had enough leaves hanging on until about last night to not even really bother.


Only one day of cleanups for us so far. And we're usually a week ahead of GR.

Ran out of stakes. Couldnt believe it. Then I understood when i checked on a few properties and noticed my guys did more of an acupuncture than staking.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think we had all 4 seasons today.


That's a pretty common thing in the fall and spring months oot here.
Makes for a few wardrobe changes.......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.
> 
> '15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.
> 
> The whole JRB thing.
> 
> Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.
> 
> Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.
> 
> Ordered a couple parts for a Deere, parts guy "misunderstood" me telling him to get them coming. Nov 2. Got them today.
> 
> I know, take it to the rant thread.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> That's a pretty common thing in the fall and spring months oot here.
> Makes for a few wardrobe changes.......


That's the good thing about wearing jeans...you can cut them off into jorts


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I am so tired of everyone being behind, parts not available for days on end, crap that's broke or breaking that shouldn't be.
> 
> '15 5500 has a rusty oil pan. Thought that was a Furd thing. It's dripping and he didn't poke at it anymore. He doesn't have the time or capability to do it. Intermediate steering shaft is bad, finally found one of those...probably be in Monday. Not that it matters since one pebble might take out the oil pan. Going to try a fuel tank patch kit for a temporary fix.
> 
> The whole JRB thing.
> 
> Still have trucks that need a DOT but that shop is bizzie. The shop that will do the oil pan is bizzie.
> 
> Going to be installing a spreader in a truck today and removing it Monday. Same truck is scheduled for the SwitchNGo install Wednesday...the one I ordered 4+ months ago.
> 
> Ordered a couple parts for a Deere, parts guy "misunderstood" me telling him to get them coming. Nov 2. Got them today.
> 
> I know, take it to the rant thread.


Ya want me to send you a bunch of blank inspection forms with stickers.


----------



## m_ice

Randall Ave said:


> Ya want me to send you a bunch of blank inspection forms with stickers.


Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A few things went well today.

Got the MP up and running. Wiring and switch need a little work, but we can use it if needed.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running.
> 
> View attachment 223222


That's some serious skin


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running.
> 
> View attachment 223222


Looking good, do I see a Ferd back there??


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running. Wiring and switch need a little work, but we can use it if needed.
> 
> View attachment 223222


Well,I know nothing about MP's, but it sure looks heavy duty.


----------



## m_ice

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,I know nothing about MP's, but it sure looks heavy duty.


Most of us common folks dont...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running.
> 
> View attachment 223222


I have been known to be scraping a load of leaves out of the bed of the truck to install the spreader at midnight on the first storm of the season...
That doesnt look like "day"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Looking good, do I see a Ferd back there??


Bella has a Ferd van. OLM has a Furd ex-Uhaul and the 750. Unfortunately


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> I have been known to be scraping a load of leaves out of the bed of the truck to install the spreader at midnight on the first storm of the season...


Loads of fun when they're frozen


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> do I see a Ferd back there??


In Bella white?
Edit - 2 late


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bella has a Ferd van. OLM has a Furd ex-Uhaul and the 750. Unfortunately


Doing brakes on a Ex Ferd U haul at the moment, what a rusted POS.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running. Wiring and switch need a little work, but we can use it if needed.
> 
> View attachment 223222


Is that the loader you've been loading salt with last couple seasons? If so, what are you loading salt with?


----------



## Western1

Lake effecting in the pic?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Is that the loader you've been loading salt with last couple seasons? If so, what are you loading salt with?


No, it's still loading salt.

Had to buy one last year because our sub quit plowing.

Had to buy another because no one wants to work. Should take the place of at least 3 trucks.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, it's still loading salt.
> 
> Had to buy one last year because our sub quit plowing.
> 
> Had to buy another because no one wants to work. Should take the place of at least 3 trucks.


It's only money


----------



## Western1

It’s only MP money


----------



## m_ice

Western1 said:


> It's only MP money


Even better


----------



## Mr.Markus

"MOOs money..."


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running. Wiring and switch need a little work, but we can use it if needed.
> 
> View attachment 223222


Even a blind squirrel finds nuts, this was your nut for the day.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Lake effecting in the pic?


Es


----------



## plow4beer

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sounds like you need to hire an equipment manager.


Not sure if I should throw this out there, but I'll probably be looking for a new winter job next season…hopefully he downsizes before that happens..& definitely gonna have to break him on the pansy little beer attitude he has…and I'll only work the day shift…not that it's a big deal, but I better not get any lip for having a few sammiches during my lunch break


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> Cold enough last night to make some white whales .
> 25° in town
> View attachment 223198


They don't cover the carpet? In our neck of the woods we have plastic culvert cut in half to cover it and save a ton of shoveling!


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> They don't cover the carpet? In our neck of the woods we have plastic culvert cut in half to cover it and save a ton of shoveling!


I guess not, 
I saw that too. I said, well someone is going to be shoveling. Lift ops..


----------



## Freshwater

magnatrac said:


> They don't cover the carpet? In our neck of the woods we have plastic culvert cut in half to cover it and save a ton of shoveling!


The what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snow globing.

What are you seeing @Turf Z ?


----------



## Turf Z

Lots of rain so far.
US31 was covered of slush/snow on our way home around 10pm, has since melted and just rain now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pavement temps are 32-34. Squall comes through and covers most everything. Snow slowz and it melts off...kinda.

Think we're going to run through walks and throw some salt as a training run and get some kinks out.


----------



## Western1

Any slick spots out there Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shaded roads and areas had snow on them. Pretty much everything else melted.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shaded roads and areas had snow on them. Pretty much everything else melted.


Thanks for the update, just woke up... 3 blowouts this morning to finish up the year...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few things went well today.
> 
> Got the MP up and running. Wiring and switch need a little work, but we can use it if needed.
> 
> View attachment 223222


Good grief ya slob, pick up your zip ties... But glad to see you've learned...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief ya slob, pick up your zip ties... But glad to see you've learned...
> 
> View attachment 223250


He pays people to clean up behind him-------


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> The what?


This is a magic carpet lift.


----------



## Mountain Bob

magnatrac said:


> This is a magic carpet lift.
> View attachment 223252


We had "rope tows" when I was young.


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> We had "rope tows" when I was young.


And tee bars. AKA a human slingshot.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> And tee bars. AKA a human slingshot.


Yep,and T bars came in handy to drag hoses up and down for snow making.


----------



## Mr.Markus

magnatrac said:


> This is a magic carpet lift.
> View attachment 223252


MC money right there...!


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> And tee bars. AKA a human slingshot.


T-bar and plater lifts( Poma-lift).
I liked it when you were a little kid
And the spring was strong enough to lift you into the air and turn you sideways…lol

plater lifts are still installed today.
Beartooth baisen


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> MC money right there...!


you have to handle those beginner skiers with kid gloves so they enjoy their experience of falling down all day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> We had "rope tows" when I was young.


We are from before the days of magic carpet rides and dumpster porta john combo.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> you have to handle those beginner skiers with kid gloves so they enjoy their experience of falling down all day.


My wife bought me some kid gloves cause apparently the cold is bad for my damaged finger. 
Rechargeable 3 settings of heat, living in luxury, never thought I would get addicted to the heated steering wheel either...
Just a big old kid...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife bought me some kid gloves cause apparently the cold is bad for my damaged finger.
> Rechargeable 3 settings of heat, living in luxury, never thought I would get addicted to the heated steering wheel either...
> Just a big old kid...
> View attachment 223255
> View attachment 223256


If there are high speed rope tows in your area you'll want a set of these.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> If there are high speed rope tows in your area you'll want a set of these.
> View attachment 223259


I used to have a set of these when hitting the terrain parks, they'd get packed with ice though. One of the local hills, had the handle bars that went you could use, but it was so much slower and it was a cable.
The rope was quick.


----------



## Freshwater

magnatrac said:


> This is a magic carpet lift.
> View attachment 223252


Is this one of those?

Cant you just turn it on and let it shovel itself?


----------



## Hydromaster

Freshwater said:


> Is this one of those?
> 
> Cant you just turn it on and let it shovel itself?
> 
> View attachment 223261


Some snow is fine, but as you know
Manmade snow is very dense and it gets packed in under the roller or freezes to the "carpet"
Just a maintenance item.
A lifty with a push shovel will clean it off .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Some snow is fine, but as you know
> Manmade snow is very dense and it gets packed in under the roller or freezes to the "carpet"
> Just a maintenance item.
> A lifty with a push shovel will clean it off .


Ewe flip the seats up on chair lifts or leave them
Down?


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe flip the seats up on chair lifts or leave them
> Down?


Depends on the lift supervisor and the lifty.

the lifty has to be smart enough to remember to flip them down before loading the
Guests.. I prefer they try to use a broom
If they do anything.
We used to flip them up at some ski areas at night if it was going to snow but then you would see the chair catch more wind and swing more violently overnight.
Just have the lifty sweep the seats off in the morning when you're running through their stops.

Jmo
skiers and snowboarders are dressed to be outside…sew I'll let them fend for themselves..lol if I have to bump chairs (again)

but I'm more of a groomer/ snowmaker/ lift maintenance / slope maintenance,guy. ( and anything else you may be asked to do)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief ya slob, pick up your zip ties... But glad to see you've learned...
> 
> View attachment 223250


I did this morning. Tired, wet and too lazy to pick them up last night.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Make sure you get your properties staked…


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Make sure you get your properties staked…
> View attachment 223263


Drive through at Starbucks?


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Drive through at Starbucks?


They're just marking how far they can salt so not to burn the green grass...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like that chunk of curb gets replaced every few years . Makes sense .....


----------



## Mountain Bob

BossPlow2010 said:


> Make sure you get your properties staked…
> View attachment 223263


Mighty short snow marker stake


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mountain Bob said:


> Mighty short snow marker stake


It doesn't snow here like it does there.
We rarely have more than 10" on the ground for more than a couple weeks


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> It doesn't snow here like it does there.
> We rarely have more than 10" on the ground for more than a couple weeks


Theres a bunch of guys up here using golf tees this year....


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres a bunch of guys up here using golf tees this year....


Wow, expecting some snow???


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Wow, expecting some snow???
> 
> View attachment 223283
> 
> 
> View attachment 223284


Hard to loose that ball in the ruff....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Hard to loose that ball in the ruff....


Nevermind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like it's going to be another one of those winters...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like it's going to be another one of those winters...


How do you know, it's another month yet...


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like it's going to be another one of those winters...


What winters...?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like it's going to be another one of those winters...


Early winter?


----------



## Hydromaster

Late fall


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like it's going to be another one of those winters...


Snows for 2 days and just to get 2 inches?


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like it's going to be another one of those winters...


Is anything sticking, with the ground temps?


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Pushing around some snow the consistency of wet concrete yesterday early morning on top of a parking structure


----------



## EWSplow

The local weather is still saying we could get an inch near the lake. They also said there's a wintery mix falling...there isn't.
The walks were wet this morning, but nothing falling now.
I slept pretty good last night.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I slept pretty good last night.


Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Holiday Inn Express?


I fell asleep on the sofa trying to watch a movie...I didn't even look outside when I got up to go to bed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The local weather is still saying we could get an inch near the lake. They also said there's a wintery mix falling...there isn't.
> The walks were wet this morning, but nothing falling now.
> I slept pretty good last night.


Same I've seen .5 to possibly 2". Grass got covered maybe a little on some concrete and asphalt... Waiting on 2nd wave later of LE... Temps don't seem to be reading what's forecasted.


----------



## Turf Z

Off and on snow pellets here. Roads are slick/icy for a bit then they’ll melt off & repeat.

probably about an inch on the truck this morning.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same I've seen .5 to possibly 2". Grass got covered maybe a little on some concrete and asphalt... Waiting on 2nd wave later of LE... Temps don't seem to be reading what's forecasted.


Its 38* here. NWS is showing .5" between 10am and 6pm today with temps dropping below freezing around 10pm and though the night. 
Even with higher ground temps, there'll probably be some Vancuvering going on.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its 38* here. NWS is showing .5" between 10am and 6pm today with temps dropping below freezing around 10pm and though the night.
> Even with higher ground temps, there'll probably be some Vancuvering going on.


Yeah supposed to be 37 but only 34 now... Might have to to a check later tonight ugh...

Seen the Toolcats out clearing Lambeau this morn already...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snow melting as it touches my unsalted hood


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah supposed to be 37 but only 34 now... Might have to to a check later tonight ugh...
> 
> Seen the Toolcats out clearing Lambeau this morn already...


You seem to be interested in the pack this year...switching sides?
Dang, I just saw the pics of Lambeau. Quite a bit of snow.
It might get a bit muddy this after noon.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> You seem to be interested in the pack this year...switching sides?


Negative...


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> You seem to be interested in the pack this year...switching sides?
> Dang, I just saw the pics of Lambeau. Quite a bit of snow.
> It might get a bit muddy this after noon.


Quite the drift.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Negative...


Your closer to Detroit so you're a Lions fan right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Never got to freezing or below.

We did get under an inch overnight...so much under it was invisible. Got around an inch just after daybreak...but not on paved surfaces. 

So another winter of blown forecasts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your closer to Detroit so you're a Lions fan right.


I have morals...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have morals...


I don't have many morals and I'm still not a Lions fan


----------



## Ajlawn1

39° and lots of rain, so far so good...


----------



## Hydromaster

A balmy 50°F


----------



## Hydromaster

Before explaining what is coming for the Polar Vortex and our weather, we will quickly learn what exactly is the Polar Vortex and this stratospheric warming. We try to explain this in most of our winter articles, as knowledge is essential and powerful, so why not learn something new in just mere seconds.

https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...warming-polar-vortex-forecast-cold-season-fa/"we can see the above-average snowfall over much of the eastern United States"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> A balmy 50°F
> View attachment 223347
> View attachment 223348


There's a record breaking epic humdinger of a Blizzard coming!!!!


----------



## Mountain Bob

It warmed up, here and snow and ice melted and evaporated away. Unfortunately the 30-40 mph winds has made it not nice.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> It warmed up, here and snow and ice melted and evaporated away. Unfortunately the 30-40 mph winds has made it not nice.


Melt oof with wind = mud dries up sooner


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Melt oof with wind = mud dries up sooner


Yep,road is almost dry.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a record breaking epic humdinger of a Blizzard coming!!!!


But when?


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> But when?


Then


----------



## Ajlawn1

So got a 1-1.5" of wet slush... Not melting very well with salt... scraped a bit and salted, temps hovering just above freezing but will most likely crash in a few hours...

I will say I'm going to miss all the cool overnight crap that goes on when I get out of this crap...


----------



## GMC Driver

Heading out - 1st round of site checks for the year!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just coming home... Nothin to report, other than a nice quiet drive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Third night of crappy sleep. 1 salting so far. Sidewalks are dry, nothing freezing on asphalt. Pavement temps are a bit above freezing but I don't think there's enough moisture to ice up. Guess we'll see.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Aboot a dusting on the roads.
Good luck to hunters, be safe and happy opening day.


----------



## Freshwater

First night of site checks for me here. Nothing at all. Nice quiet drive for me too.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Just coming home... Nothin to report, other than a nice quiet drive.


Same here - but was eerily nice to just take a quiet cruise. Plus try out the new software app. Got a few kinks to work out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW..they were wrong again. Low temps were predicted (depending on the hour) between 28-31. I saw 32 and it rose overnight to 35. Glad I went back to bed after my drive.

As an aside, someone decided to keep a lot more lights going through the normal cycles instead of overnight flash mode. What a pain.

One other aside which blew me away. On the way home last night, saw a county truck salting bridge decks. It was 34-35. First time in my life I have seen them out pretreating anything. Other than liquids. Otherwise they wait until everyone crashes and then go out. Also noticed some salt down on highways in different areas, got to say I am impressed.


----------



## Western1

I heard they hired some drivers from Vancouver


----------



## BUFF

57* @5am, suppose to hit low 70's today a good day for shorts


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> 57* @5am, suppose to hit low 70's today a good day for shorts


Yep,even 50 up here, but have crap moving in tomorrow night


----------



## Hydromaster

Fire weather watch.
High wind warning


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> 57* @5am, suppose to hit low 70's today a good day for shorts


Maybe you can get some sweeping done at the walmart....


----------



## Hydromaster

58°F 
Breezing

storm coming on shore a easy 10"to 12"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blizzard?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Blizzard?


Fizzard....


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Blizzard?


Where?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Where?


On shore...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> On shore...


Diana Shore.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Diana Shore.


Paully...


----------



## Hydromaster

No.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Where?


There


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Paully...












If there was a bone head like him in my HS I'm pretty sure he would have had a tough go of it.... and that was Boulder High in the late '70's....


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well we just went from 48 to 33f,and it is hailing. Don't think it will amount to much. Ah,life in the mountains.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it's been raining a bit in NW Warshington. My daughter woke up to water up to the rockers on her car...basically where her apartment is is currently an island. 

Sent some other pics of Sumas, about 10-15 minutes from her, the water is up to the roofs of cars.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it's been raining a bit in NW Warshington. My daughter woke up to water up to the rockers on her car...basically where her apartment is is currently an island.
> 
> Sent some other pics of Sumas, about 10-15 minutes from her, the water is up to the roofs of cars.


Yes,they have big rains,OR up into BC, and may go as far east as Calgary,later on. Flood watches, 2 landslides in BC,people trapped between them.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it's been raining a bit in NW Warshington. My daughter woke up to water up to the rockers on her car...basically where her apartment is is currently an island.
> 
> Sent some other pics of Sumas, about 10-15 minutes from her, the water is up to the roofs of cars.


It's needed to wash the hippies...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> It's needed to wash the hippies...


Washes the sharps away


----------



## Hydromaster

Green =flood warning 
Blu.red, olive=power outages


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First is from Sumas, second is from Bellingham near her work.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 223464
> View attachment 223465
> 
> 
> First is from Sumas, second is from Bellingham near her work.


Thats awesome...... take that hipsters.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 223464
> View attachment 223465
> 
> 
> First is from Sumas, second is from Bellingham near her work.


Good thing I'm not in the market for a used car. Gonna have to be careful if you are.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The one from Bellingham is a car dealership..customer's cars.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The one from Bellingham is a car dealership..customer's cars.


Thanks for the heads up. Just in case i find a nice low mileage truck that isn't from the rust belt...


----------



## Hydromaster

A bit windy today.
i've seen a fifth wheel and a box truck on its side in the same area . The wind is funneled down through the Valley.








This is on the new four-lane section of Highway 212 between Rockvale and Laurel


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> A bit windy today.
> i've seen a fifth wheel and a box truck on its side in the same area . The wind is funneled down through the Valley.
> View attachment 223488
> 
> This is on the new four-lane section of Highway 212 between Rockvale and Laurel


Driving like teenagers...... seen it a million times......


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Driving like *Swift Drivers*...... seen it a million times......


Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

East side of Estes Park started burning aboot mid morning.....Should be a pretty sunset.


----------



## Hydromaster

Arson..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Arson..


How old is your son...?


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> East side of Estes Park started burning aboot mid morning.....Should be a pretty sunset.
> 
> View attachment 223490


Smell smoke pretty good at home, as the buzzard flys the fire is aboot 25miles away from me.


----------



## Western1

Hope they get a handle on it


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> How old is your son...?


you've been taking lessons from @BossPlow2010


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> How old is your son...?


I don't have my foil hat on,
I'm going to need more?


----------



## Mountain Bob

14f, a bit windy
Coffee time
Out of decaf, so will be hi-test


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> 14f, a bit windy
> Coffee time
> Out of decaf, so will be hi-test


Hi-test is best.


----------



## BUFF

Had 51* yesterday morning and it got to 71* for a high, full solar but some wind.
This morning 17* and 1/2" snow with 41* for a high.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hi-test is best.


But it comes at a cost......








Phile foto from the dot com


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> But it comes at a cost......
> View attachment 223511
> 
> Phile foto from the dot com


Build back better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> 14f, a bit windy
> Coffee time
> Out of decaf, so will be hi-test


Decaf is like diet pop or lite beer.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Decaf is like diet pop or lite beer.


Old age thing. Was having some issues, so have had only decaf for 4 months or more. Not sure if it made any difference. But real coffee sure tastes better.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Build back better?


SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Old age thing. Was having some issues, so have had only decaf for 4 months or more. Not sure if it made any difference. But real coffee sure tastes better.


I've heard caffeine can interfere with some meds...


----------



## Hydromaster

Sunny with







Localized snow storms.
16°f


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've heard caffeine can interfere with some meds...


So a good malt then....?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...


Certainly isnt drying...

Leaf cleanups should probably be moved to April schedule


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Been light rain and damp all morning then the sun peaked out for just a minute now it looks like rain moving in. Hi near 60 today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Been light rain and damp all morning then the sun peaked out for just a minute now it looks like rain moving in. Hi near 60 today.


Grilling?


----------



## Freshwater

Mountain Bob said:


> Old age thing. Was having some issues, so have had only decaf for 4 months or more. Not sure if it made any difference. But real coffee sure tastes better.


I've been off coffee completely for 4 1/2 months, DR order. I'd love to have a cup of coffee, even decaf.


----------



## Freshwater




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Grilling?


That sounds good. How soon can all you guys get here. I'm buying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple hours for me...


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That sounds good. How soon can all you guys get here. I'm buying.


I can make lunch on Thursday.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 223521


@SHAWZER meme...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Couple hours for me...


You're leash long enough....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You're leash long enough....


Ankle tether?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That sounds good. How soon can all you guys get here. I'm buying.


No clue, everytime I enter Lapeertucky in the Google it says...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I can make lunch on Thursday.....
> 
> View attachment 223522


Are all those yellow dots the people your picking up along the way. I dont see a stop in Grand Rapids.


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are all those yellow dots the people your picking up along the way. I dont see a stop in Grand Rapids.


Lol


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are all those yellow dots the people your picking up along the way. I dont see a stop in Grand Rapids.


Wood ewe......


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Wood ewe......


Maybe


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Maybe












Starting to drizzle a bit...


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Maybe


It'd be different....


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> It'd be different....


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> It'd be different....


A couple of Hey Dudes


----------



## Western1

November 17, 62 degrees wtf


----------



## Hydromaster

Enjoy it, it will change

29°F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Enjoy it, it will change
> 
> 29°F


Pattern change?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pattern change?


I'm not sure if I understand what yer say'en,
Us old plowjockeys ain't too smart.


----------



## Hydromaster

https://news.yahoo.com/horseshoe-cloud-043617112.html


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.yahoo.com/news/huge-mess-big-storm-could-211345156.html


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/huge-mess-big-storm-could-211345156.html


Good for them....


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Haven't emptied the rain gauge yet, but it was over an inch mid-afternoon.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't emptied the rain gauge yet, but it was over an inch mid-afternoon.


When is it going to "stop"?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> When is it going to "stop"?


That would be a change


----------



## EWSplow

Cold and windy here. Makes me feel like I made the right decision getting out of the snow biz.
My body doesn't like this anymore.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't emptied the rain gauge yet, but it was over an inch mid-afternoon.


What's ya talken bout, its 62 out and sunning. Always a great day in Jersey. Where's my beer??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

34° and lightly lake effecting...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> 34° and lightly lake effecting...


I have, NO PARTS to fix anything, for gas money I could drive WEST.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Cold and windy here. Makes me feel like I made the right decision getting out of the snow biz.
> My body doesn't like this anymore.


QUITTER


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> 34° and lightly lake effecting...


It's happening


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I have, NO PARTS to fix anything, for gas money I could drive WEST.


Give me your address and I'll send you gas, diesel, sailboat fuel money, etc.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> QUITTER


Jealousy will get you know where. 
Did I mention there's flurries?


----------



## SHAWZER

Few flakes from Michigan floating in the air here .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Few flakes from Michigan floating in the air here .....


Nevermind...


----------



## Randall Ave

Two separate Ferd 6.0s just rolled in, the one guy is yelling, this ##### truck has to plow snow all ,winter, i just bought a bunch of rentals, my only response I could think of is, #######!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Two separate Ferd 6.0s just rolled in, the one guy is yelling, this ##### truck has to plow snow all ,winter, i just bought a bunch of rentals, my only response I could think of is, #######!!


Great, is what he said? Can't think of any other 5 letter words...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Great, is what he said? Can't think of any other 5 letter words...


I'm trying to not give Mr. delete stuff to do. Where's that darn chicken


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Few flakes from Michigan floating in the air here .....


You must've offered them some Canadian Beer....


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> I'm trying to not give Mr. delete stuff to do. Where's that darn chicken


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


>


Hey, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, it's what's for dinner!


Could be! 

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Stopping off at the liquor store tonight. That may be dinner.


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Stopping off at the liquor store tonight. That may be dinner.


Nuttin wrong with Dat! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> You must've offered them some Canadian Beer....


I thought Molson and Labatts were German.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought Molson and Labatts were German.


Speaking of that, I came across what appears to be Busch branded moonshine. 
6% !! Should have been in the medical aisle.










Edit - it was windy today


----------



## m_ice

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Speaking of that, I came across what appears to be Busch branded moonshine.
> 6% !! Should have been in the medical aisle.
> 
> View attachment 223620


Did you get thirsty in the middle of the store?


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> Nuttin wrong with Dat! Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


I was wrong, I gots a six pack of Heineken, wife's getting a Sicilian pizza.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I love when they say no accumulation and it's pouring down like this...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> I love when they say no accumulation and it's pouring down like this...


Is the lake effect working?


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> I was wrong, I gots a six pack of Heineken, wife's getting a Sicilian pizza.


I mean....I'm not into Heineken. But a six pack (tall boys of course ) of something and pizza sounds good to go! 

NYH1.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Going to have a hard time justifying an ethical salting. Pavement is drying and the snow has stopped.


----------



## SHAWZER

10cm or 4" on my deck railing at 2am .


----------



## Landgreen

I wish drone technology was advanced enough that one could do site checks. Toss it out the bedroom window and fly it around town. Stay in my nice warm bed and watch a screen. Apparently drones and snow falling dont get along well. Night navigation would get interesting too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Found a little ice at a few accounts by the airport. Wasn't worth the loss of sleep but a little revenue generated.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> I wish drone technology was advanced enough that one could do site checks. Toss it out the bedroom window and fly it around town. Stay in my nice warm bed and watch a screen. Apparently drones and snow falling dont get along well. Night navigation would get interesting too.


Arlo camera.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Arlo camera.
> View attachment 223627


Is that black ice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Going to have a hard time justifying an ethical salting. Pavement is drying and the snow has stopped.


It was early enough and could have a pattern change, ethical salting advised.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It was early enough and could have a pattern change, ethical salting advised.


I suppose, if we had gone out last night. By 130 things had changed quite a bit.


----------



## Western1

Pretty good les last night?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Pretty good les last night?


Typical squalls.

Was rather surprised how much it dried up as it remained cloudy all night.

Of course, the forecast changed...temps went up instead of down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Typical squalls.
> 
> Was rather surprised how much it dried up as it remained cloudy all night.
> 
> Of course, the forecast changed...temps went up instead of down.


Dry air?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dry air?


Nah


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I suppose, if we had gone out last night. By 130 things had changed quite a bit.


I've always tried to wait to salt just for that reason. I realize that's not always possible, especially for bigger operations. Even when I was bigger (for me), it was hard to wait sometimes. 
Conditions sometimes change dramatically through the night.
Also it never got as cold as forecasted.


----------



## Freshwater

Another quiet drive, no service necessary here. Had a little dusting on my front deck. 
I was enjoying the drive so much, I went to all my sites when I didnt have to.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its not always a hard call, me he last couple years we have these hovering temps around freezing. This morning I made the call at 2:30 to salt, a couple squalls had a inch and a half on everything except paved and gravel surfaces. The lots looked wet but if you actually got out they were slick..
Sitting at 0° , and knowing full well we always get another degree dip at least at sunrise it was just easier to ethically salt than try to run around when parking.lots are filling up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Sitting at 0° , and knowing full well we always get another degree dip at least at sunrise it was just easier to ethically salt than try to run around when parking.lots are filling up.


This is always my dilemma. The weird thing this year is temps have been going up overnight instead of down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

And you have a bigger operation than me so the cost of throwing salt is a little morr concerning for you.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> And you have a bigger operation than me so the cost of throwing salt is a little morr concerning for you.


Nah... ROI all boils out to the same...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nah... ROI all boils out to the same...


Fact check..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sunday/Monday blizzard on hold as of now...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sunday/Monday blizzard on hold as of now...
> 
> View attachment 223715


that's a relief, I'm outta town…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> that's a relief, I'm outta town…


You're good, Arlo will tell you if your front gate needs serviced... Don't want a crook to slip and fall while cutting those $100 Masterlocks...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're good, Arlo will tell you if your front gate needs serviced... Don't want a crook to slip and fall while cutting those $100 Masterlocks...


As you can tell, I said I was out of town, but this place is certainly not a vacation spot…


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sunday/Monday blizzard on hold as of now...
> 
> View attachment 223715


Disappointed?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> As you can tell, I said I was out of town, but this place is certainly not a vacation spot…
> View attachment 223717


My town


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> As you can tell, I said I was out of town, but this place is certainly not a vacation spot…
> View attachment 223717


Meeting @m_ice here too...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Disappointed?


Absolutely not...


----------



## Hydromaster

30°f 
And a skiff of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sunday/Monday blizzard on hold as of now...
> 
> View attachment 223715


Like I said...another season of garbage forecasts.


----------



## SHAWZER

Put your bed in front of the largest window in the house .....


----------



## Hydromaster

Maybe hire a weather service…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Put your bed in front of the largest window in the house .....


Said a wise man.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> 30°f
> And a skiff of snow.
> View attachment 223721


You can probably upgrade from the Polaroid…


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can probably upgrade from the Polaroid…


Couldn't it hold your attention without a lot of bright & different colors?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Couldn't it hold your attention without a lot of bright & different colors?


It's going to be difficult to color with in the lines with only the 12 pack, going to need at least the 24 pack with sharpener…


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's going to be difficult to color with in the lines with only the 12 pack, going to need at least the 24 pack with sharpener…


lol
The picture was taken before sunrise, 
So it's OK if you weren't drinking yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Michigan moisture heading our way again ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently in Wawa Ontario


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently in Wawa Ontario
> View attachment 223789


Boy...are you lost!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Boy...are you lost!!!


I may have drank too much


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Boy...are you lost!!!


Even he can't find Lapeer. ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Strong winds tonight, 54 on Lake Superior and 45 at the bridge. That along with the cold temps will bring some lake affect.







LI


----------



## LapeerLandscape

As I posted the above I could really here the wind pick up outside.


----------



## Mountain Bob

54? Just a breeze----


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> As I posted the above I could really here the wind pick up outside.


Good hopefully my yard is cleaned up of leaves in the a.m.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gales of November?


----------



## NYH1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I may have drank too much


Don't be silly....no such this as drinking to much!  Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mackinack Island


----------



## Western1

Where are the plows and salt horses?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mackinack Island
> 
> View attachment 223800


Do you have to take the ferry over there to plow and salt your sites....

Nevermind.


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you have to take the ferry over there to plow and salt your sites....
> 
> Nevermind.


Gotta hire whoever you can...help is hard to find.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mackinack Island
> 
> View attachment 223800


Town just came to life, I think the ferry showed up.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Town just came to life, I think the ferry showed up.
> View attachment 223801


Should have Eblings hanging oof the back of the buck boards.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Town just came to life, I think the ferry showed up.
> View attachment 223801


I'm looking really hard, but I can't find the Hooter's restaurant.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> I'm looking really hard, but I can't find the Hooter's restaurant.


Better, they have about 8 fudge and candy shops.


----------



## Western1

I think thrs a guy throwing salt off the back of that wagon


----------



## Western1

Horses=100% traction


----------



## Mr.Markus

Western1 said:


> Horses=100% traction


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


>


I knew some farmers with Belgian draft horses. When all else failed, the horses went to work.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I knew some farmers with Belgian draft horses. When all else failed, the horses went to work.


I know several farmers that didn't get a tractor until WWII or just after it.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> I know several farmers that didn't get a tractor until WWII or just after it.


You must have a phenomenal memory...


----------



## Hydromaster

I have a buddy that breeds Belgians
Watching them pull out big cottonwood stumps Is a thing of Beautie


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> You must have a phenomenal memory...


For a 76 year old....


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> You must have a phenomenal memory...


Relying one what the wardens grandpa told me when he shipped oof to fight in the pacific theater in WWII. That was when they goody a JD Eh which my FIL still has.
Since farmers / ranchers rarely throw anything away barns are full of harnesses and tack.
Draft horses are still used to pull sleighs for feeding in the winter.









None of our family used horses for feeding, they have been replaced with 4x4 tractors and military trucks


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Relying one what the wardens grandpa told me when he shipped oof to fight in the pacific theater in WWII. That was when they goody a JD Eh which my FIL still has.
> Since farmers / ranchers rarely throw anything away barns are full of harnesses and tack.
> Draft horses are still used to pull sleighs for feeding in the winter.
> View attachment 223812
> 
> 
> None of our family used horses for feeding, they have been replaced with 4x4 tractors and military trucks


Ya,guy down the road had large amount of draft horses, he had the contract, and his teams were used to haul the wagons and sleighs around in YNP. But have heard he got out of it,and sold out, and I see less horses there. He would rotate teams throughout the winter, trucking them in and out.


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good hopefully my yard is cleaned up of leaves in the a.m.


Did site checks at 2am today. The crew cleaned up leaves on Saturday at a few of them. Then the wind blew...Had to check GPS history to make sure they had done them.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Did site checks at 2am today. The crew cleaned up leaves on Saturday at a few of them. Then the wind blew...Had to check GPS history to make sure they had done them.


Its a thankless job.

I don't know about your side of the pond but on this side there were gusts exceeding 50 MPH yesterday.


----------



## Western1

Nice pond


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its a thankless job.
> 
> I don't know about your side of the pond but on this side there were gusts exceeding 50 MPH yesterday.


Yes


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Its a thankless job.
> 
> I don't know about your side of the pond but on this side there were gusts exceeding 50 MPH yesterday.


Eye 80 between Laramie and Rawlins In Wyo was a wind fest yesterday, more the usual.....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Eye 80 between Laramie and Rawlins In Wyo was a wind fest yesterday, more the usual.....


Don't the weather gussers and some locals call it the "wind river " area.?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Don't the weather gussers and some locals call it the "wind river " area.?


Wind River is aboot 150 or so miles away.


----------



## Hydromaster

K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hope @Ajlawn1 has his pool heater running.


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope @Ajlawn1 has his pool heater running.


Holy snikeys should of plugged the truck in with its rare one of a kind cord...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy snikeys should of plugged the truck in with its rare one of a kind cord...


Lighted/lit?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lighted/lit?


Nope, just one more complaint...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope, just one more complaint...


Take it to the rant thread fella!


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy snikeys should of plugged the truck in with its rare one of a kind cord...


Now if you had a Cummings????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Now if you had a Cummings????


He could just pull his POS 6.0 around.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Now if you had a Cummings????


I could have my own named socket set to work on it...?


----------



## Hydromaster

48°f 
Clouding with A good breeze .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WOW!


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope @Ajlawn1 has his pool heater running.


I thought we were leaving the cover off the pool this year so our metric friends from the north could come down for a hockey game?! :usflag::canadaflag::usflag::canadaflag:Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Twice as warm as yesterday...jorts weather!


----------



## Mountain Bob

20f, 3" powder. coffee time


----------



## Hydromaster

A skiff at 23°F


----------



## DeVries

Minus 2 Celsius here this morning. Putting some finishing touches to a deck and patio. Owner is determined to swim in his pool each new years eve. Last December it cost him close to 3 grand in gas to heat it. I asked about a cover to help keep a bit of the heat in, but they don't like the look of covers. Some people.








Said to my crew if I had their money I'd burn mine.


----------



## BUFF

Heavy skiff, 27*


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a few customers with indoor pools, I think if I had someone elses money thats the way I would go...
Keeps the riff raff out...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Minus 2 Celsius here this morning. Putting some finishing touches to a deck and patio. Owner is determined to swim in his pool each new years eve. Last December it cost him close to 3 grand in gas to heat it. I asked about a cover to help keep a bit of the heat in, but they don't like the look of covers. Some people.
> View attachment 223936
> 
> Said to my crew if I had their money I'd burn mine.


ive tried to keep mine open into October just to say Ive swam in October. The third week in September is the best I could do so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> ive tried to keep mine open into October just to say Ive swam in October. The third week in September is the best I could do so far.


What! You already closed your pool!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! You already closed your pool!


Just before the leaves start falling.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a few customers with indoor pools, I think if I had someone elses money thats the way I would go...
> Keeps the riff raff out...


I have a customer who has an indoor pool. Next year he's putting in an outdoor pool.


----------



## SHAWZER

Does he live next to 1 of the Great Lakes too ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Does he live next to 1 of the Great Lakes too ?


Haha, no, not next to. He's actually one of my favorite customers. Bon vivant the type. He just fished building a kennel for his four dogs. This is a picture of the old one at his previous house.










I know.... take it to the dog thread


----------



## Ajlawn1

Grass and cars got covered a bit, lots of standing water. Supposed to get down to 26° overnight... I seem to be the only idiot out doing site checks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ha...not the only one.

A skiff so light I can't justify any service...yet.

Pavement dried with the wind. At 25° already. Guessing what snow there is here and there might evaporate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And only a handful of cars at the red army's world HQ.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hit my garage top, a few medical and spot hitting my big retail for any morons that'll be there in the next hour...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hit my garage top, a few medical and spot hitting my big retail for any morons that'll be there in the next hour...


Before the on line shopping craze, my wife and daughter would be out shopping right now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Before the on line shopping craze, my wife and daughter would be out shopping right now.


Yeah no thanks... I remember the Teddy Ruxpin and Cabbage Patch store videos back in the day... Now all I've really seen is the line outside Best Buy Thanksgiving night...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Grass and cars got covered a bit, lots of standing water. Supposed to get down to 26° overnight... I seem to be the only idiot out doing site checks...


No doubt you guys have the windows open to stay alive....


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah no thanks... I remember the Teddy Ruxpin and Cabbage Patch store videos back in the day... Now all I've really seen is the line outside Best Buy Thanksgiving night...


I didn't go. That was mother and daughter bonding. All I do is finance the excursions. Kinda why I'm up heading to work. Did a half day yesterday. Calling for something here Sunday night. Most people I know have not even put a plow on yet.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> I didn't go. That was mother and daughter bonding. All I do is finance the excursions. Kinda why I'm up heading to work. Did a half day yesterday. Calling for something here Sunday night. Most people I know have not even put a plow on yet.


I'll set the over / under on how many phone calls you're going to get on Sunday at 10. We'll move the line as the weather reports change.


----------



## Western1

Too many idiots out there. I know people that are not ready and out of town


----------



## Turf Z

Roads aren’t good and the drivers out aren’t good either


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the guesses for tomorrow afternoon have changed once again...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the guesses for tomorrow afternoon have changed once again...


More or less...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'll set the over / under on how many phone calls you're going to get on Sunday at 10. We'll move the line as the weather reports change.


I think I recall him doing a Tornado the day before the big one last year...


----------



## Randall Ave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'll set the over / under on how many phone calls you're going to get on Sunday at 10. We'll move the line as the weather reports change.


I have no intentions on answering that dam phone.


----------



## Turf Z

Better or worse?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Grass and cars got covered a bit, lots of standing water. Supposed to get down to 26° overnight... I seem to be the only idiot out doing site checks...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Ha...not the only one.
> 
> A skiff so light I can't justify any service...yet.
> 
> Pavement dried with the wind. At 25° already. Guessing what snow there is here and there might evaporate.


I dont know why you guys get up so early, I slept in till 7:00. I just had a guy call to make sure we are open, he needs to come and get some mulch and I have some frozen top soil to deliver later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I have no intentions on answering that dam phone.


You never take my calls...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> More or less...


Depends on which guess you saw first.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Better or worse?


Yes???


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont know why you guys get up so early, I slept in till 7:00. I just had a guy call to make sure we are open, he needs to come and get some mulch and I have some frozen top soil to deliver later.


No one out, parking lots are empty, get to see deer on Main St. 
...and for those of you who celebrated Thanksgiving yesterday it saves your wives from the Dutch Oven....


----------



## EWSplow

Actual temp in the teens. It doesn't feel that cold, no wind and dry.
Took the dog for a walk yesterday morning and it was drizzling, almost felt like sleet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> No doubt you guys have the windows open to stay alive....


Meh, rather quiet here... Maybe cooking in the smoker makes a difference... Yet to have some pumpkin pie too...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You never take my calls...


Your on the, SPECIAL LIST. But the wind is cranking now. I'm off to a far a way Wally World, dam coca cola drivers and non working lift gates.


----------



## SHAWZER

Take some Pepsi stickers with you .......


----------



## Western1

I have about 6 systems to blowout. More idiots! Going to have to wait for next weeks warm up


----------



## Western1

Can I charge extra because there stupid?


----------



## m_ice

Western1 said:


> Can I charge extra because there stupid?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Joke is on this idiot that did site checks this morning.

Forecast is back to less than an inch. 

Any guesses on how many times it will shift back and forth before tomorrow afternoon? 

How many minutes between now and then...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Your on the, SPECIAL LIST.


I hear that from a lot of people...most of the time they tell me I'm right at the top of that "special list".


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Joke is on this idiot that did site checks this morning.
> 
> Forecast is back to less than an inch.
> 
> Any guesses on how many times it will shift back and forth before tomorrow afternoon?
> 
> How many minutes between now and then...


Huh? What does site checks this morning have to do with an upcoming forecast that's wrong?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Joke is on this idiot that did site checks this morning.
> 
> Forecast is back to less than an inch.
> 
> Any guesses on how many times it will shift back and forth before tomorrow afternoon?
> 
> How many minutes between now and then...


I won't lose any sleep over those inaccurate forecasts...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh? What does site checks this morning have to do with an upcoming forecast that's wrong?


Cause it means he no sleep tonight either....
Have a turkey sandwich and a nap Mark..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh? What does site checks this morning have to do with an upcoming forecast that's wrong?


I'm an idiot for checking sites and an idiot for believing the guess of 2-3".


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm an idiot for checking sites and an idiot for believing the guess of 2-3".


You need Accuwrong... I look at it and see nothing to worry about every 10-12 hrs...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You need Accuwrong... I look at and see nothing to worry about every 10-12 hrs...
> 
> View attachment 224076


It's back to under an inch for us...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Western1 said:


> Can I charge extra because there stupid?


One of my Dads sayings--
"Poor planning on your part does not create a crisis on my part"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mountain Bob said:


> One of my Dads sayings--
> "Poor planning on your part does not create a crisis on my part"


If I cut the fuse too short you'd be surprised how many people consider it a crisis.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Watching the weather channel here at the shop, forecast for most of Meatchicken 1-3 then I read more from Sat to Tues. 1-3 for 4 days, sounds just like last year.


----------



## Freshwater

I wouldnt mind the 1-3 over 4 days, with multiple salt runs.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> If I cut the fuse too short you'd be surprised how many people consider it a crisis.


Sounds like poor planning in the selection of the person in charge of the fuse.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Sounds like poor planning in the selection of the person in charge of the fuse.


Correct and that poor planning created a crisis for others.

At least that's how I read it


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im no master planner, if I were do you think I would be doing this for a living..?

Friend of mine just woke me up from my nap ...from Cuba.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Friend of mine just woke me up from my nap ...from Cuba.


@BossPlow2010 ???


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> @BossPlow2010 ???


Don't you have some pre plowing to do or something…


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> @BossPlow2010 ???





Ajlawn1 said:


> @BossPlow2010 ???


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ir is going to be a long winter...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't you have some pre plowing to do or something…


If you'd pay attention you'd see we have "little to no accumulation" four times in a row coming up... Geez.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Ir is going to be a long winter...
> 
> View attachment 224093
> 
> View attachment 224092


Is that Guantanamo...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that Guantanamo...?





Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that Guantanamo...?


Doesn't look like a prison...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Doesn't look like a prison...





Mr.Markus said:


> Doesn't look like a prison...


Echo.... Echo.... Echo....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Stihl....?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Doesn't look like a prison...


If it is a prison what crime would I have commit to get in there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Plow snow for 30 plus years ......


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Plow snow for 30 plus years ......


Plowing is like being on work release, owning a business is like being in prison…


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Western1

They change forecast again Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not really, I see the predicted high has come down a degree and some freezing drizzle overnight.


----------



## Western1

Nice


----------



## Western1

Saturday daytime snow should be interesting


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SNowing lightly...gravel is covered.


----------



## Hydromaster

34°F
& Covering the gravel


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Correction, snowing moderately and sticking to the pavement. 27°

First ethical salting of the season.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## Hydromaster

do the Vancouver shuffle…


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Correction, snowing moderately and sticking to the pavement. 27°
> 
> First ethical salting of the season.


Huh. Starting to let up there at all?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that escalated quickly...
> 
> View attachment 224111


Before you know it there be a winter weather advisory for cloudy conditions.


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## BossPlow2010

Still can’t get accurate forecasts, probably the only thing that’s remained the same since Covid…


----------



## Turf Z

Roads are bare and dry here.
Haven’t seen a flake since about 930am.

that’s alright


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still can't get accurate forecasts, probably the only thing that's remained the same since Covid…


Politicians still suck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 224115
> View attachment 224116
> View attachment 224117


Oh boy... better add a terabyte of storage to the rant thread...


----------



## Mountain Bob

WEEEEE!








"Do it again,MOM!"


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy... better add a terabyte of storage to the rant thread...


Actually we were hoping for some better high resolution images, to bad someone took all the nice new GPU's…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually we were hoping for some better high resolution images, to bad someone took all the nice new GPU's…


Looks like @EWSplow and @SHAWZER 's phones had a baby...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like @EWSplow and @SHAWZER 's phones had a baby...


Hopefully they don't name it AJ…


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like @EWSplow and @SHAWZER 's phones had a baby...


Cave drawing vs. chalk board polaroid?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Huh. Starting to let up there at all?


Stopped awhile ago. Roads are melting off but based on the alleged freezing rain/drizzle we're salting everything.

Had 2 cars in front of me and 2 behind sliding all over on a bridge deck. I thought it was obvious it was ice so I was taking it easy. 1 in front and behind both took the oncoming lane to keep from hitting anything. Morons


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Based on the radar, they should have stuck with the initial guess of under an inch.


----------



## Western1

So many idiots


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on the radar, they should have stuck with the initial guess of under an inch.


Just barely starting to stick on pavement here.
Looks like a big dry slot coming.


----------



## Mountain Bob

OK who's employee is this?????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing again, light to moderate but not sticking yet.


----------



## Hydromaster

44°f

part clouds


----------



## Ajlawn1

Raining...


----------



## Turf Z

Solid rain happening
Little concerning


----------



## BossPlow2010

34° flurries, county salt truck heading to fantasy island…


----------



## Turf Z

Freezing rain now, no longer a good time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Keep it...snowing off and on here yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

No longer checking...


----------



## Randall Ave

It getting dark, it's windy and cold, service truck busted. Picking up the boss, going to watch the weather from a barstool.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Keep it...snowing off and on here yet.


I put the word in


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Before you know it there be a winter weather advisory for cloudy conditions.


Probably why it's still in affect...


----------



## Western1

What’s it like there mark? Now that the sun going down


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing and sticking. Treated pavement is also covered.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably why it's still in affect...
> 
> View attachment 224155


Perfect


----------



## Western1

Do you have a couple inches on pavement?


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> It getting dark, it's windy and cold, service truck busted. Picking up the boss, going to watch the weather from a barstool.


Since I don't have to worry about the weather...


----------



## magnatrac

Busy afternoon here in north Oakland county.
I salted my restaurant then put plow stakes in while watching the salt work lol
Snow freak says the heavy bands are going south of M59 , I'm good with that for what it's worth !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have a solid inch on the untreated portion of my drive...and it never got above 30...looks like the first plow of the season will commence later.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a solid inch on the untreated portion of my drive...and it never got above 30...looks like the first plow of the season will commence later.


Your side of the pond always gets more snow, being in the lee of the lake and all. If I was still trying to break even plowing, I'd be jealous.


----------



## EWSplow

The old lady took the mutt to the lake earlier today. When meatchicken gets weather, we get views.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The "perfect" first storm. Weekend, it isn't snowing, only 1-2" and almost everyone showed up on time.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> The "perfect" first storm. Weekend, it isn't snowing, only 1-2" and almost everyone showed up on time.


Youre only 40 minutes in. Still plenty of time for everything to go off the rails.

2" on half of service area. Headed out.


----------



## Turf Z

33/34* here
Spot salting lots/walks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Temps are slowly creeping up. Heavily traveled roads that weren't plowed or treated are like glass.


----------



## Ajlawn1

36° Watching Mr. Mom...


----------



## Hydromaster

No storms
& Warmer than last year..
Just windy as it usually is


----------



## Hydromaster

The outlook , looks quite as far as snow is concerned, just 2real chances on the next 20 days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning now...except it wasn't predicted...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing here, bring on the sun.


----------



## Hydromaster

Jet Stream Winds at ~30,000 ft (GFS 10‑day Forecast)
https://weatherstreet.com/models/gfs-jetstream-wind-forecast.php
Accumulated Snowfall (GFS 10‑day Forecast)
https://weatherstreet.com/models/gfs-acc-snow-forecast.php


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> The "perfect" first storm. Weekend, it isn't snowing, only 1-2" and almost everyone showed up on time.


Pretty smooth here. About 1 1/2 actually stuck. Wet heavy and sloppy. Temps creeped up for most of the night. And I showed up early, to help a guy who's salter went down. They wont all be like this, but it's nice to get one once in a while. And and my first november billing in a couple years. I'll take it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We didnt even put a plow on, 3 to 6 saltings should take care of it.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> We didnt even put a plow on, 3 to 6 saltings should take care of it.


It was really wet down here, and even with the temps it iced up a little. If the weather guesser didnt guess that the clipper was going to come further south today, I might have just salted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> It was really wet down here, and even with the temps it iced up a little. If the weather guesser didnt guess that the clipper was going to come further south today, I might have just salted.


Not many plowed up here. Mostly just the ones that don't salt. Really hard to justify doing both.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Really hard to justify doing both.


Especially on your seasonals...


----------



## prezek

52 and sunny here…just trimmed all the shrubbery around my house…


----------



## EWSplow

prezek said:


> 52 and sunny here…just trimmed all the shrubbery around my house…


Never mind


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Still snowing


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Still snowing
> View attachment 224209


That last band that dropped down was pretty intense here. A real quick inch+ on my deck !


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lots of blue sky today.


----------



## Hydromaster

43°F


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to be some drizzle, maybe even grapple today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 43°F
> View attachment 224250


Looks colder...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks colder...


It's dry cold...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks colder...


It's the 10mph breeze , it'll do that


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> 43°F
> View attachment 224250


Gonna be some wet skiers.


----------



## Western1

Mark what’s the guess for you today/night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Today’s weather 
Partly cloudy ( no rain) with a high of 50°f

a chance of rain after 5pm.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 34 and sunny. Heading to gang country now for the spring parts. I take the old pickup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NTACs bumped their guess up to 2".

WeatherPros is thinking 1.5" at best due to temps with just a salting. 

I like the around an inch that was initially guessed.


----------



## Turf Z

I like the less than an inch to be honest


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ha...NTAC's issued a WWA stating 1-3" now with locally heavier. 

This really puts a crimp in fall cleanups.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Western1

And the sprinkler systems I need to blowout!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> And the sprinkler systems I need to blowout!


Stop jacking with mounts...


----------



## Western1

Waiting till probably Thursday for warmer weather. Hopping they all froze and broke!


----------



## Western1

Ones I did Last Tuesday I had to thaw to get air flowing


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> Ones I did Last Tuesday I had to thaw to get air flowing


Sounds like you need something or someone who blows alot of hot air...


----------



## Turf Z

Hmm. What defcon is this


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Stop jacking with mounts...


Yeah but he does the mounts in a warm and dry building.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hi 40's, might even hit 50's, and gonna rain tonight. Local ski slope is not gonna like that.


----------



## EWSplow

Temp in the low 40s and its snowing. I'm about 30 miles from the lake working in a subdivision in the burbs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Temp in the low 40s and its snowing. I'm about 30 miles from the lake working in a subdivision in the burbs.


PW?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> PW?


Someone needs a geography lesson. 
PW is 40 miles north and on the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Someone needs a geography lesson.
> PW is 40 miles north and on the lake.


SKW...i did forget about the "from the lake" part. I was guessing on how far PW was from Milwaukee.


----------



## Western1

Pre salting thr Mark? Is it snowing? To warm?


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like the skiers had a good 
Day. mid mountain temp 48°F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just starting to flurry.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just starting to flurry.


According to the radar it's been snowing over us most of the afternoon... Must be dry air not a flake...


----------



## BUFF

full solar, no breeze/wind and 71*


----------



## Turf Z

Raining just enough to wash any salt from this morning away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That escalated quickly...


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> Someone needs a geography lesson.
> PW is 40 miles north and on the lake.


I read it as a different question PW?

*Paid Work?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That escalated quickly...


Sticking? Salting underway?


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I read it as a different question PW?
> 
> *Paid Work?


Its not snow plowing, so yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like out of the first inch or so on grass, just a haze on untraveled pavement.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> just a haze on untraveled pavement.


Meatchicken say'in.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like out of the first inch or so on grass, just a haze on untraveled pavement.


So what are you going to do...?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So what are you going to do...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Cool maybe it’ll underperform since the last 1-3 storm we got 4.7 officially at Dtw…


----------



## Turf Z

We lost the pavement here, she gone


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> We lost the pavement here, she gone


What's the temp there, we got 32


----------



## Turf Z

Phone thinks its 33, super duty thinks its 31


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Shouldn't take much salt to make it disappear.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Was 36° and just moved up to 37°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So what are you going to do...?


Yes

Pretty close to 3 by my place. Headed north.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I must be dreaming...second storm in a row that it stopped snowing on time.


----------



## Turf Z

What did you end up with on pavement in GR?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What did you end up with on pavement in GR?


Pretty variable, 3/4 or so in Ada. 2 1/2" by my place. Full push again.

How about you?


----------



## BossPlow2010

We don’t have much here, certainly just a salting event for us.


----------



## Turf Z

Nada on pavement, got some decent melt going on so far. Some slush in corners of lots

I think overall we got 1.5-2” depending on the area along the lakeshore

31 already drying up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's definitely melting off but too much moisture to burn off ethically.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's definitely melting off but too much moisture to burn off ethically.


Keep it down trying to back to sleep... 39°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was almost wondering if salting was ethical. But it cleared up and the temps dropped enough that everything is glazing up nicely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Going to have a freezing frog advisory if this keeps up.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I must be dreaming...second storm in a row that it stopped snowing on time.


And nothing broke??


----------



## Western1

Shh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> And nothing broke??


Supposedly water in fuel on the Bobcat. New filter fixed it.

Fuse blew on the Ventrac and it appears to need a new battery.

PS wheel speed sensor on the loader is bad.


----------



## Randall Ave

Put some additive in the fuel that burns the water molecules. (That alone should start a debate). I guess with machines now you need dedicated software also. I do hate the world we are in now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Put some additive in the fuel that burns the water molecules. (That alone should start a debate). I guess with machines now you need dedicated software also. I do hate the world we are in now.


Sulfur???

Bobcats are extremely sensitive to anything that isn't pure diesel. We run multiple tractors and loaders out of the same tanks and transfer tank and the only thing we have issues with is the Bobcat.

Weird thing is the Bobcat runs fine with the foot throttle but bogs down if we use the hand throttle. Not sure if the code needs to be cleared.


----------



## Randall Ave

There's fuel additives that supposedly will deal with water in the fuel. I will get some delivered today and post it, if they have any.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sulfur???
> 
> Bobcats are extremely sensitive to anything that isn't pure diesel. We run multiple tractors and loaders out of the same tanks and transfer tank and the only thing we have issues with is the Bobcat.
> 
> Weird thing is the Bobcat runs fine with the foot throttle but bogs down if we use the hand throttle. Not sure if the code needs to be cleared.


Haven't had any Bobcat issues other then heater fuse blowing a couple years...

Did stock up on 911 the other day in case it gets hard to find...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I must be dreaming...second storm in a row that it stopped snowing on time.


Clipper system


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Clipper system


After the last few years of 36 hour storms to get 3" I'm more than ready for more of these.


----------



## Hydromaster

Howes


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Howes


it going


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> it going


Good 
No issues here .


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> After the last few years of 36 hour storms to get 3" I'm more than ready for more of these.


Yes....
You know how much you have down and how much time to do it all.

1-1 1/2 here. Salt destroyed it. And the sun's coming out.


----------



## Hydromaster

3" over night 
32°F


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> 3" over night
> 32°F
> 
> View attachment 224325


38°


----------



## Western1

Good pic of Mark?


----------



## Western1

Or is that Bob?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> 38°
> 
> View attachment 224326


That's the power of lettuce.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> 38°
> 
> View attachment 224326


Stalker


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 224374


So no fall cleanups in February and March?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kind of raining here...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of raining here...


It's overcast, but not raining.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Foggy...? How many newtons of salt to melt a tablespoon of fog..?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 224374


Getting the mowers back out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Getting the mowers back out.


They never got put away yet...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> They never got put away yet...


Open the pool back up.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Supposed to be 60 here today,lol. But I bet Bozeman contractors had to salt last 2 days. At least they have made a few bucks.


----------



## BUFF

Shorts weather for a couple days


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Open the pool back up.


It's mining season! Got keep that pump and heater off...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's mining season! Got keep that pump and heater off...


I thought maybe with the miner you could afford to run that heater all winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought maybe with the miner you could afford to run that heater all winter.


The heater might be easier on the electric bill than the miner...


----------



## Mountain Bob

https://www.newser.com/story/313979/denver-without-snow-in-december-its-unheard-of.html


----------



## Mountain Bob

60f overcast on and off, warm winds. Oh well.


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> 60f overcast on and off, warm winds. Oh well.


Did you lose your slippers?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Did you lose your slippers?


If he wants to maintain his name Mountain Bob he will.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jeez, I thought us Canadians were white.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Jeez, I thought us Canadians were white.


He is Mountain Bob not Mountain Juan.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> Did you lose your slippers?


Too hot for slippers!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

46° and mudding.


----------



## Turf Z

Fair amount of wind here


----------



## Western1

49 this morning no site checks!


----------



## Western1

48 now for Sunday great for funday. WTF


----------



## EWSplow

50* at 7am.
Nice weather to knock out some exterior jobs.


----------



## Landgreen

40° and raining. Leaf cleanup crew headed back to shop. 

I was really hoping the weekend snow was here to stay. Was just starting to enjoy the plow season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Contrary to someone's guess...it's snowing again.

Grass is getting covered...cleanups are really going to suck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> cleanups are really going to suck.


How else would you cleanup leaves... SMH...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> cleanups are really going to suck.


Is there ever a time they don't suck??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Is there ever a time they don't suck??


Last year was pretty nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How else would you cleanup leaves... SMH...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last year was pretty nice.


For next season we are going to schedule only 10 days worth of cleanups. Basically our large accounts and a handful of residential. Kinda done with all the phone calls and emails.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Is there ever a time they don't suck??


When they "blow" into your neighbors yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> For next season we are going to schedule only 10 days worth of cleanups. Basically our large accounts and a handful of residential. Kinda done with all the phone calls and emails.


The CFO was axing this morning about what we had left...I said I would guesstimate 2 weeks, assuming no snow or rain. It was snowing at the time.


----------



## SHAWZER

I heard it is suppose to snow .... its December .


----------



## Western1

You didn’t get them all done yesterday when it was blowing sideways and 50 degrees?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> You didn't get them all done yesterday when it was blowing sideways and 50 degrees?


Actually they made a pretty good dent in the list, most of the worst ones with a lot of oaks were wrapped up.

But no.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Another few days of nice weather. If I get my pantry remodel done, will prep the plow truck, which amounts to putting the shoes on and shutting the tailgate. :laugh:


----------



## Turf Z

We’ve got about ~2 weeks left as well. Not looking great with the current forecast. have about 1-2 associations calling per day at this point


----------



## Ajlawn1

40° but sounds like a little more solid then rain falling...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> 40° but sounds like a little more solid then rain falling...


Pollutants from Chicago?


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> You didn't get them all done yesterday when it was blowing sideways and 50 degrees?


We did my yard yesterday. The wind was blowing with the cleanup. It was a big help.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did the eavestrough on a 8000sq ft house yesterday, it was the last cleanup I had to do this fall except my own. 
it was not easy on my finger but its done and I can focus on snow and fixing stuff again. Having taken the whole month of October off, I have no idea what you slackers have been doing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 40° but sounds like a little more solid then rain falling...


Grapple?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grapple?


Frogs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Frogs


Freezing?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Freezing?


No here... suppose to be into the low 60's today and wearing shorts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Did I hear Kansas and Wyoming hit almost 80 yesterday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did I hear Kansas and Wyoming hit almost 80 yesterday...


KPH?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did I hear Kansas and Wyoming hit almost 80 yesterday...


Wind speed


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did I hear Kansas and Wyoming hit almost 80 yesterday...


70 goes through Kanzaz and 80 goes through Whyoming


----------



## Hydromaster

40°F 
Calm for a change


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> 40°F
> Calm for a change
> View attachment 224623


----------



## Hydromaster

Im down by the river..

going to chase some fish around.


----------



## SHAWZER

You in BC ?


----------



## Western1

Hydromaster said:


> Im down by the river..
> 
> going to chase some fish around.


You take "the" van?


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> You in BC ?


No , im in Gods County


----------



## Hydromaster

Western1 said:


> You take "the" van?


Yes, 
I Even held a safety meeting first.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> No , im in Gods County


Israel...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Israel...?


Nope, the real thing, we call it Montana .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Nope, the real thing, we call it Montana .


No its the U.P.
Crossing the Mackinaw bridge is like the stairway to heaven.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> No its the U.P.


Wisconsin?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wisconsin?


Why would I go down close to South Bend and up through Chicago to go to the U.P. when I can take the stairway to heaven.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why would I go down close to South Bend and up through Chicago to go to the U.P. when I can take the stairway to heaven.


No the U.P. Wisconsin...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> No the U.P. Wisconsin...


The Michigan national guard is securing that border.
We don't want any Whizzconsin or Illernoise snowmobilers ruining our trails.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BUFF

WT.......
https://abcnews.go.com/US/blizzard-warning-issued-hawaii-12-inches-snow-forecast/story?id=81542659


----------



## Western1

Late to the party


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Late to the party


It's the way I roll.....


----------



## NYH1

Wasn't there a guy on here asking about snow plows/snow removal info a while back?

NYH1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Think I could talk the wife into moving to Hawaii and I plow snow every now and again ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why? Does she not let you plow here...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

26°

So Tues/Wed started at 7.5" and we're down to 2/2.5"


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes ...... I can plow whenever I want


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 26°
> 
> So Tues/Wed started at 7.5" and we're down to 2/2.5"


Of leaves?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of leaves?


Still mad about those leaves huh...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Still mad about those leaves huh...?


Nope, just axing.


----------



## Hydromaster

24°
Hard fog


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 24°
> Hard fog
> View attachment 224739


Frog


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Frog


Frozen frogs,

sure


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Yes ...... I can plow whenever I want


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 24°
> Hard fog
> View attachment 224739


As opposed to a soft fog?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> 24°
> Hard fog
> View attachment 224739


Good thing you took a picture of it, or else you may have mist it…


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> As opposed to a soft fog?


Well duh.


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good thing you took a picture of it, or else you may have mist it…


Yes.
Cuz this happened soon after.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Light snow. May have to change today's plans.


----------



## Ajlawn1

36° and some rain today... Tues/Wed blizzard down below 1.5" now...


----------



## Western1

You mean the storm track shifted?


----------



## BUFF

Mild for the week


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 224851


Light speed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing!


----------



## Mountain Bob

Stopped here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing!


Noitsnot!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Upstairs propane fireplace bit the biscuit today...hope I can get another one before Christmas/coldsnap/poweroutage/


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Light speed?







Temps dropping here.


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> Upstairs propane fireplace bit the biscuit today...hope I can get another one before Christmas/coldsnap/poweroutage/


Ham egg and cheese?

And windy here.


----------



## prezek

Freshwater said:


> Ham egg and cheese?
> 
> And windy here.


Canadian bacon.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Raining cats and dogs...

And no I wont take it to the pet thread...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ok...its snowing here now....lol.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> .hope I can get another one before Christmas/coldsnap/poweroutage/


Good luck with that


----------



## BUFF

61* full solar, pretty mulch the same as yesterday... watered trees yesterday and watering grass today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Good luck with that


Not to worry, I don't shop at sears.... and my wife has a way of convincing salespeople that money is no object.


----------



## Freshwater

Sleet/ice falling.


----------



## Western1

Same


----------



## Western1

Ethical?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm....raining, temps are at freezing. Not icing yet but it looks like another ethical salt application.


----------



## Western1

It’s 40 here


----------



## Western1

What about ground temps?


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> Ethical?


No its turning to rain, and warming overnight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> No its turning to rain, and warming overnight.


Forecast changed here, temps at or below freezing. Never got close to 42 either.


----------



## Freshwater

I'll check in the morning, I wouldnt mind a salt. I'm all in for consistant winter work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We're sitting at -2° there were some flurries enough to make parking and sidewalks wet. Freezing rain warnings issued. i salted my seniors places and banks, supposed to turn to 5-10mm of rain overnight and be +8° by morning....
Just gonna grab some.chinese food and sit up all night, find something good to watch on TV.


----------



## SHAWZER

Let us know if you find anything good to watch .....


----------



## Turf Z

Mostly rain here so far. Little snow at first to make ya nervous. Roads and lots just wet for now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Let us know if you find anything good to watch .....


Maybe some Bob and Doug Mckenzie


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a little snow, now it's light rain and 31.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And at last check the forecast is back to rising temps. 

Whatever, I give up. I salted a few accounts that could have been a problem. Time to wait and see.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And at last check the forecast is back to rising temps.
> 
> Whatever, I give up. I salted a few accounts that could have been a problem. Time to wait and see.


Yeah showing fiddy overnight tonight...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah showing fiddy overnight tonight...


So there's still a chance for the blizzard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snowing good here now, mixed with ice pellets and some rain... annnnnnnd Im hungry again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cookie tin empty?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> So there's still a chance for the blizzard.


Come on Andy... I mean Randy... or Gary... No that's Tues/Wed... From 7.5" to now...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had chinese an hour ago....
There were some almond butter cookies I havent tried yet....


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Maybe some Bob and Doug Mckenzie


Eh????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Eh????


Hoser


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...from less than inch to around 3" tomorrow. Wonder when/how many times that will change.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...from less than inch to around 3" tomorrow. Wonder when/how many times that will change.


I'll go with once an hour.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...from less than inch to around 3" tomorrow. Wonder when/how many times that will change.





LapeerLandscape said:


> Inches? Did the storm move south.


Nope, looks like half of it moved North now...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Come on Andy... I mean Randy... or Gary... No that's Tues/Wed... From 7.5" to now...
> 
> View attachment 224879


I'm bizzzzzzzzy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Got up at 0100 to check the the weather/temps...wrong again. It was 39° instead of 35°. Got up at the normal time. 

One guess said 3" today, now it's back to maybe an inch during the day and less than an inch tonight. 1 crew is doing some cleanups close by, as soon as it starts accumulating we'll switch to salting.


----------



## Western1

Got couple more blowouts to do today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a blowout earlier this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a blowout earlier this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 224901


Lasagna from yesterday...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 crew is doing some cleanups close by, as soon as it starts accumulating we'll switch to salting.


Does the salt decompose the leaves faster...


----------



## Turf Z

Windy but nothing too exciting on the snow side of things here yet


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a blowout earlier this morning.


TMI


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Does the salt decompose the leaves faster...


es


----------



## EWSplow

It looked like just a dusting this morning. The streets in my neighborhood have 1/4" of ice on them. Nothing is salted. 
I'm guessing vaccines have something to do with it.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 224927


That says it all.


----------



## STARSHIP

Ajlawn1 said:


> Does the salt decompose the leaves faster...


No, but it keeps them from sticking to the lawns and parking lots


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 224927


I slid through the 1st intersection after pulling out of my alley.
Got to the 1st major street and a city bus was sideways on a hill, blocking traffic in both directions. I hope no one drove over the hill to fast, cause they'd hit the side of a bus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> It looked like just a dusting this morning. The streets in my neighborhood have 1/4" of ice on them. Nothing is salted.
> I'm guessing vaccines have something to do with it.


One of my biggest problems is weekend property owners from Toronto. They think we are on the same weather patterns, and although there might be a little that reaches them the majority of it dumps on us, it has something to do with our altitude. Most don't mind now that I have them on contract pricing but I get the odd per service customer questioning the bill cause there was nothing in Toronto. They then make the trip up and "0h... You have more snow than we do in the city.."


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> One of my biggest problems is weekend property owners from Toronto. They think we are on the same weather patterns, and although there might be a little that reaches them the majority of it dumps on us, it has something to do with our altitude. Most don't mind now that I have them on contract pricing but I get the odd per service customer questioning the bill cause there was nothing in Toronto. They then make the trip up and "0h... You have more snow than we do in the city.."


I think we were in an area that must have gotten some freezing drizzle ahead of the snow. A couple miles south, the roads seemed to just have a light dusting of snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

This guy "slid" into the westbound lanes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting...snow globes then the sun peaks out. Temps are dropping slowly.


----------



## Philbilly2

Webcam has them plowing in Mercer... looking good for BRAAAAP season


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> This guy "slid" into the westbound lanes
> View attachment 224933


They're getting smarter and taking the Swift logo off the trailers...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing sideways.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 224935
> 
> 
> Webcam has them plowing in Mercer... looking good for BRAAAAP season


No ice scratchers needed there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can't believe they issued a Winter Weather Advisory for this. Started at 7 AM. Still only a dusting on grass, mulch, etc. Very spotty on pavement. 

Snowing and blowing, but seriously, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> No ice scratchers needed there.


Give it a few days of everyone beating the trails... be dipping off trail to pick up snow for coolin


----------



## Freshwater

Looked like snowmageddon for about 10min. Got all dark, windy, sideways snow. 
Now just snowy. Nothing really sticking, need ground temps to drop.










Now the suns out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't believe they issued a Winter Weather Advisory for this.


Any clouds in the sky?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't believe they issued a Winter Weather Advisory for this. Started at 7 AM. Still only a dusting on grass, mulch, etc. Very spotty on pavement.
> 
> Snowing and blowing, but seriously, this is ridiculous.


And it's not even winter…


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Turf Z

Nothing here to speak of. Cleanups very unsuccessful


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Nothing here to speak of. Cleanups very unsuccessful


We did 4ish. Said there was a backyard or two that was not able to be done due to a wee bit of moisture.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freshwater said:


> Looked like snowmageddon for about 10min. Got all dark, windy, sideways snow.
> Now just snowy. Nothing really sticking, need ground temps to drop.
> 
> View attachment 224949
> 
> 
> Now the suns out.


Bi-Polar vortex this year.....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Bi-Polar vortex this year.....


Think Bi-Polar is oot and Trans-Polar is in.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Think Bi-Polar is oot and Trans-Polar is in.....


That's "it."


----------



## Freshwater

Snowing and sticking. Vancouver is a go for 4am.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice shade of blue... You know craps breaking left and right...


----------



## Western1

Do I hear “it can stop now”?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Per push hacks are out scraping a half inch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What are you seeing @Turf Z ?

We'll be plowing some routes, salting everything.


----------



## Turf Z

Anything from dry pavement to a half inch.

didn’t think we would do much of anything until about 8pm… most snow we’ve seen all day, pretty consistent flurries since then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just saw some guy shoveling walks while the Snowrator sits on the trailer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of under trigger scraping occurring.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of under trigger scraping occurring.


Maybe they're zero tolerance...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe they're zero tolerance...


Sure


----------



## Turf Z

Concerning amount of bicyclists out here tonight


----------



## Turf Z

Aaaaaand another WWA tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Aaaaaand another WWA tonight


More clouds?


----------



## Turf Z

Hope so!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Watching someone plow a parking lot with a tractor and only back blade.

I don't see a plow frame for a front plow. 

Guess it works for a couple inches but it seems like it would get really tedious on heavier snowfalls.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I really enjoy these storms where only a dusting falls and it’s dry out (62% humidity) salt works amazingly well/ quickly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> Concerning amount of bicyclists out here tonight


Maybe they forgot to plug in their electric car.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watching someone plow a parking lot with a tractor and only back blade.
> 
> I don't see a plow frame for a front plow.
> 
> Guess it works for a couple inches but it seems like it would get really tedious on heavier snowfalls.


That's how I use to do it, old ford tractor and a 6ft back blade. My neck still hurts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

You know 20° is really not that bad with no wind...


----------



## Western1

Your in Horta and dudes?


----------



## Western1

jorts and dudes


----------



## Mountain Bob

Got 8" up here, but cold,so light fluffy. But, looking at web cams, Bozeman looks like 2-4", and the contractors are out plowing and salting. I bet they are finally happy.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just saw some guy shoveling walks while the Snowrator sits on the trailer.


Does it have a Kawasaki engine?


----------



## Turf Z

Got some sun snow action happening


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's how I use to do it, old ford tractor and a 6ft back blade. My neck still hurts.


No snow box on the 3 point hitch?
Maybe some day that idea will make it to Lapeer.


----------



## EWSplow

-2F windchill. ..brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> No snow box on the 3 point hitch?
> Maybe some day that idea will make it to Lapeer.


Yeah that was only 48 years ago.


----------



## BUFF

True to form forecast keeps moving around.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW...i did forget about the "from the lake" part. I was guessing on how far PW was from Milwaukee.


NOT FAR ENOUGH!


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah that was only 48 years ago.


One of these things. They've probably been around since the 40s, or 50s.


----------



## Philbilly2

I was just checking snowfall cameras in Northern Wis and I see @BUFF must be on another road trip...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> I was just checking snowfall cameras in Northern Wis and I see @BUFF must be on another road trip...
> View attachment 225111


His relatives are scattered throughout northern Wisconsin and the UP.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> One of these things. They've probably been around since the 40s, or 50s.
> 
> View attachment 225109


Just push it......


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Just push it......


I love the sound of those old John deeres. 
They sound like they're going to stall, but never do.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I love the sound of those old John deeres.
> They sound like they're going to stall, but never do.


Spent a lot of time listening to a 60 put puting along when I was a kid


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> I was just checking snowfall cameras in Northern Wis and I see @BUFF must be on another road trip...
> View attachment 225111


That guy really gets around


----------



## magnatrac

It just won't stop....


----------



## Hydromaster

Is that a headco painted red?


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> It just won't stop....
> View attachment 225131
> 
> View attachment 225133


Unplug them.....


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> Is that a headco painted red?


They build those guns onsite . They build the them for 6 hills they own. I believe the made 70 in the off season . They are 10 h.p. fans and run SMI nozzles.


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> Unplug them.....


It'll be 50+ degrees this weekend. I think they'll get a 48 hour run before they have to shut down . Stack it while you can!


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> They build those guns onsite . They build the them for 6 hills they own. I believe the made 70 in the off season . They are 10 h.p. fans and run SMI nozzles.


Cool
The Shape of the barrel reminded me of the
Mark 4 .


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> It just won't stop....
> View attachment 225131
> 
> View attachment 225133


Is that holly?
Looks like the Mach quad on the left with the triple on the right


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that holly?
> Looks like the Mach quad on the left with the triple on the right


Yes that is the high speed (chair 3 left and 2 on the right), both lifts are quads. The new high speed lift for the far side of the hill was due in next year but because of the supply chain stuff it got pushed back. It's going to replace chair 6 and 7 the two furthest down the hill. They already have the path opened up where it will run.









Once that's done the new run will go in on the backside of the hill. There was a property swap with the new off road park and once the gravel mining is done they'll get to work on it!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Broke my pelvis on one of the runs, it was late in the season after they had enough base to make it into a terrain park. That was back in 2010 I believe, was like my 3rd run of the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid weather guessers


----------



## Mark Oomkes

40% chance of snow showers=1"‽

In just a few hours?


----------



## Turf Z

Got 0” overnight which is a little off from the 6pm forecast of 4”


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Got 0" overnight which is a little off from the 6pm forecast of 4"


We stole it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We need to combine the rant and the weather thread.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Absolutely nothing predicted overnight so this 1" plus didn't happen.


----------



## Western1

Depending on who you watch/listen to there was a chance at some light snow in the 3am-9am time frame


----------



## Western1

Although most including accucrap and WC said nothing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Got a text from the radar/weather service that it was snowing...10:40 PM last night. Look out the window...nothing. Check the radar...nothing. Go back to sleep.

Wake up shortly after 2 and couldn't fall back asleep. Check my phone, says snow, look outside and nothing. Check the radar and a big green blob had just gone through. Look out the front window and my truck was covered, driveway that had been bare was covered. Oh crap. Looked around an inch. I'm really screwed if the salt didn't hold at all and this hit all of our accounts. 

Salt did hold, north accounts had basically nothing. West accounts had basically nothing. Narrow band by my house and a couple miles north keeps getting the most snow so I have heart failure when I get up and see a bunch of snow. When it wasn't predicted. 

3 sidewalk guys didn't answer their phones. Fortunately I kind of panicked and called extra people. Guy that wants a month of eternal (paternity) leave is getting 2 weeks and going to be available for snow work next week, not sure if he knows it yet. Other guy gets a butt chewing since he fell back asleep after I called him yesterday and today his phone was dead/in the charger/didn't hear it/blah, blah, blah.

Just thankful I woke up when I did and I got up to check. There were not many contractors on the roads this morning. Lots of service failures.


----------



## Western1

Yea I got up to see accucrap saying it’s snowing and looked out to nothing. Similar to you but we never got anything although it snowed here for 3hours


----------



## Western1

Guess Lapeer got all of it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fall cleanup wrap-up?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I forgot the pic










LapeerLandscape said:


> Absolutely nothing predicted overnight so this 1" plus didn't happen.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I forgot the pic
> View attachment 225233


Better get her melted oof beefour lunch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grand Haven lighthouse, taken by a kid that was in my son's grade. And family friends.

He's really good.

https://www.rlubbersphotography.com/


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 225251
> 
> 
> Grand Haven lighthouse, taken by a kid that was in my son's grade. And family friends.
> 
> He's really good.
> 
> https://www.rlubbersphotography.com/


Is he as crazy as @Ajlawn1? That guy's a loose cannon…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He's got a great dog too...Kimber


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fall cleanup wrap-up?
> 
> View attachment 225227


Really looking forward to it. We've cleared our routes four days in a row as of this morning.

And not too warm. Dont want to see any leaves until spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Really looking forward to it. We've cleared our routes four days in a row as of this morning.
> 
> And not too warm. Dont want to see any leaves until spring.


Meh, whatever. Mowers aren't put away yet, leaf vac isn't either. Might as well get it over and done with.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, whatever. Mowers aren't put away yet, leaf vac isn't either. Might as well get it over and done with.


It looks like that warm up is dropping as fast as the snow totals do.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Flaking...


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Absolutely nothing predicted overnight so this 1" plus didn't happen.


I just happened to get up at 4 and it was just flurries, glad I checked the radar!

Just wish I didn't get to shovel a hopper of salt out into the push spreader... 
My fault I guess there was a little in the bottom and I was parked outside because it wasn't going to snow .
I was in such a rush I didn't bother to look inside before I filled it up.
Frozen solid right at the back. Once I dug enough I figured out my malfunction and hit the coin wash.

Guess who won't do that again ? Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's 10:30 and the Meijer lot still has not been touched


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 10:30 and the Meijer lot still has not been touched


 Their slogan is"The thrifty acres". Maybe a 6" trigger.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 10:30 and the Meijer lot still has not been touched


Maybe it's a 4" trigger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe it's a 4" trigger...


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 10:30 and the Meijer lot still has not been touched


They must be caught up in the supply chain?


----------



## Mountain Bob

magnatrac said:


> They must be caught up in the supply chain?


Couldn't get fuel because gas stations were not plowed?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 225261


Somebody needs to take care of these non loading slow pages...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebody needs to take care of these non loading slow pages...


User error?


----------



## GMC Driver

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's 10:30 and the Meijer lot still has not been touched


I wonder if they have to provide a COI?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> User error?


Never.


----------



## DeVries

Out our way is the same deal. The lowballer from the last 3 years isn't the lowballer anymore. Either he figured out how to run his business or there's another guy who doesn't know his costs and will figure it out soon enough. 
Last 2 events their sites have notable touched, guess they are banking on the Temps going up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GMC Driver said:


> I wonder if they have to provide a COI?


They have equipment on site and they salt once last week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My boy went up there to talk to them, he's always been their contact. They said good your here did you salt? Um no we dont have it this year. They said to come back tomorrow and talk to Doug the store director but I'm sure not much will happen, at least not this time.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> My boy went up there to talk to them, he's always been their contact. They said good your here did you salt? Um no we dont have it this year. They said to come back tomorrow and talk to Doug the store director but I'm sure not much will happen, at least not this time.


Ah snap... Meijer poaching...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mountain Bob said:


> Couldn't get fuel because gas stations were not plowed?


The new equipment they bought cause they were the cheap bidder is in a container ship off the coast of California...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Trying 


Ajlawn1 said:


> Ah snap... Meijer poaching...


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> My boy went up there to talk to them, he's always been their contact. They said good your here did you salt? Um no we dont have it this year. They said to come back tomorrow and talk to Doug the store director but I'm sure not much will happen, at least not this time.


Unfortunately that store manager is about to get a harsh lesson in how much power he really has.... not much....

Hope I'm wrong and you get it back. Hope nobody gets hurt with service like that. That was alot of snow in your pic, to be left on a place like Meijer.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Their slogan is"The thrifty acres". Maybe a 6" trigger.


A company in Grand Rapids called us about servicing a couple Meijer's, one in flat rock, one in Monroe, and the other in South bend…


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, whatever. Mowers aren't put away yet, leaf vac isn't either. Might as well get it over and done with.


Agreed. We'll be out next week.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> True to form forecast keeps moving around.
> 
> View attachment 225097


In a day things have dwinded down a bit for Thurs/Fri


----------



## Mark Oomkes

High of 51° and little to no snow accumulation expected...no **** Sherlock.

I want my tax dollars back.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 225415
> 
> 
> High of 51° and little to no snow accumulation expected...no **** Sherlock.
> 
> I want my tax dollars back.


Sounds like a rant...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I want my tax dollars back.


Been saying that since the early 80's...... so get in line sport....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hmmm nocturnal tornados, that's a new one...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmm nocturnal tornados, that's a new one...


Shortest winter ever, time to open the pool.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Shortest winter ever, time to open the pool.


Got some serious frog going on here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freezing frog?

Hard frog?

Soft frog? 

Is serious frog worse than hard or freezing frog?

Details, man!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Freezing frog?
> 
> Hard frog?
> 
> Soft frog?
> 
> Is serious frog worse than hard or freezing frog?
> 
> Details, man!


Hang on im driving here, let me slam on the brakes and check...


----------



## SHAWZER

Great Northern Metric Frog .....


----------



## BUFF

Had a squall come through aboot 30min ago that blew through in aboot 5min,must have been 49flakes in a cubic yard of air space..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was a bit surprised, by my place the pavement temps were freezing and could see some ice crystals/ice. Few miles away, same air temps but pavement temps were above freezing. 

I was also informed that a residential customer complained about a couple inches of snow in their drive Tuesday. Pretty difficult for that to happen since we didn't have 2" of snow or any drifting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Had a squall come through aboot 30min ago that blew through in aboot 5min,must have been 49flakes in a cubic yard of air space..


Phile whether update...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was a bit surprised, by my place the pavement temps were freezing and could see some ice crystals/ice. Few miles away, same air temps but pavement temps were above freezing.
> 
> I was also informed that a residential customer complained about a couple inches of snow in their drive Tuesday. Pretty difficult for that to happen since we didn't have 2" of snow or any drifting.


Maybe they have 1 of those special rubber measuring tapes .....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was a bit surprised, by my place the pavement temps were freezing and could see some ice crystals/ice. Few miles away, same air temps but pavement temps were above freezing.
> 
> I was also informed that a residential customer complained about a couple inches of snow in their drive Tuesday. Pretty difficult for that to happen since we didn't have 2" of snow or any drifting.


Tell them if they think thats 2 inches they must be lying to their wife about how long something else is.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was a bit surprised, by my place the pavement temps were freezing and could see some ice crystals/ice. Few miles away, same air temps but pavement temps were above freezing.
> 
> I was also informed that a residential customer complained about a couple inches of snow in their drive Tuesday. Pretty difficult for that to happen since we didn't have 2" of snow or any drifting.


Maybe just maybe, and this could be a stretch so take it with a grain of Peladow, customers over exaggerate to get something they want…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Maybe just maybe, and this could be a stretch so take it with a grain of Peladow, customers over exaggerate to get something they want…


Ya think?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ya think?


I have my moments…


----------



## Hydromaster

BOZEMAN, Mont. - If you were planning on hitting the slopes this weekend at Bridger Bowl you'll have to wait a little longer due to a lack of snowfall and unsafe conditions.

In a release from Bridger Bowl, they say management will reassess at the beginning of next week.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmm nocturnal tornados, that's a new one...


Batman tornadoes???


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster

In a major pattern shift, the jet stream is poised to dive south toward the western U.S., bringing much-needed rains and mountain snows to a parched California and other western states. But to the east of this jet stream dip, or trough, a potentially record strong ridge of high pressure is projected to set up over the Central U.S.
There is virtually zero chance of a white Christmas in cities including St. Louis, Kansas City, Columbus, New York City, Boston, Washington, D.C., and points south.


----------



## BUFF

Totals for the whopper of a storm we got last night. My area got nothing but a few flurries.


----------



## Hydromaster

WoW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> In a major pattern shift, the jet stream is poised to dive south toward the western U.S., bringing much-needed rains and mountain snows to a parched California and other western states. But to the east of this jet stream dip, or trough, a potentially record strong ridge of high pressure is projected to set up over the Central U.S.
> There is virtually zero chance of a white Christmas in cities including St. Louis, Kansas City, Columbus, New York City, Boston, Washington, D.C., and points south.


So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Raining cats and dogs... Nocturnal tornado warning!


----------



## Western1

Anyone or know anyone interested in a couple ventracs with plow,broom and salters? Have a customer that wants to sell them. Low hours and well maintained. Detroit area looking for 30k


----------



## Western1

Each


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> Anyone or know anyone interested in a couple ventracs with plow,broom and salters? Have a customer that wants to sell them. Low hours and well maintained. Detroit area looking for 30k


It's not Cut Up Mike is it...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Anyone or know anyone interested in a couple ventracs with plow,broom and salters? Have a customer that wants to sell them. Low hours and well maintained. Detroit area looking for 30k


SSV or 4500? I'm guessing 4500


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> BOZEMAN, Mont. - If you were planning on hitting the slopes this weekend at Bridger Bowl you'll have to wait a little longer due to a lack of snowfall and unsafe conditions.
> 
> In a release from Bridger Bowl, they say management will reassess at the beginning of next week.
> 
> View attachment 225481


Yep,snow has been going right around them,lol.


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's not Cut Up Mike is it...
> 
> View attachment 225593


No sir


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> SSV or 4500? I'm guessing 4500


Hey what about a 3400y...?


----------



## Western1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> SSV or 4500? I'm guessing 4500


Not sure but will find out


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey what about a 3400y...?


What about it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Anyone or know anyone interested in a couple ventracs with plow,broom and salters? Have a customer that wants to sell them. Low hours and well maintained. Detroit area looking for 30k


Details?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Details?





Western1 said:


> Not sure but will find out


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Details?


I can get you some. Or put you in touch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't recall axing ewe...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Geez he says he'll put you in touch, probably should be nice to him...


----------



## Western1

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/hvo/d/warren-snow-removal-equipment-for-sale/7414803428.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez he says he'll put you in touch, probably should be nice to him...


Knot him...ewe


----------



## Western1

Let me know what other info. I can call them in the morning Mark.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Like new but has 2 hydro leaks…


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Like new but has 2 hydro leaks…


New has 3-4


----------



## Western1

Ha


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/hvo/d/warren-snow-removal-equipment-for-sale/7414803428.html


What does he want for the Boss V ? I noah guy looking.


----------



## Western1

Freshwater said:


> What does he want for the Boss V ? I noah guy looking.


I will find out


----------



## Freshwater

Speaking of Noah.... I should have built an ark for last night.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bit breezy, couple green giants uprooted again...


----------



## Landgreen

Freshwater said:


> Speaking of Noah.... I should have built an ark for last night.


We've had rain and now a decent thunderstorm rolling through. Weird weather


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Tornado destruction looks pretty bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> We've had rain and now a decent thunderstorm rolling through. Weird weather


Just said to the CFO...wonder how many companies are out there trying to do cleanups in this breeze.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just said to the CFO...wonder how many companies are out there trying to do cleanups in this breeze.


With this much breeze and if leaves were still on after all that rain... Whoa look out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> With this much breeze and if leaves were still on after all that rain... Whoa look out...


Maybe you do it differently based on your heritage, but we wait for the leaves to fall before doing cleanups.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you do it differently based on your heritage, but we wait for the leaves to fall before doing cleanups.


What on tarnation does this have to do with if the leaves were still on trees and this weather came through we'd have a mess...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What on tarnation does this have to do with if the leaves were still on trees and this weather came through we'd have a mess...?


What in tarnation does fall cleanups (mowers stay on the ground generally) have to do with leaves on trees and wind and making a mess?


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Woah...

Amazon warehouse in Illernoiz










Mayfield, KY


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Woah...
> 
> Amazon warehouse in Illernoiz
> 
> View attachment 225635
> 
> 
> Mayfield, KY
> 
> View attachment 225637


Going to be some Juans looking for a job at Amazon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469590546654146569


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bills-blog/possible-significant-severe-weather-day-on-friday/
4 states possibly and on the ground for 200 miles?

Pretty good links in the story.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469590546654146569


Dang....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Temp dropped 12° in less than an hour.

A bit of a breeze as well.


----------



## BUFF

9* and clear


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Temp dropped 12° in less than an hour.
> 
> A bit of a breeze as well.
> 
> View attachment 225639


Was 58° about 730/8 now 40°...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> We've had rain and now a decent thunderstorm rolling through. Weird weather


We got about an inch of rain last night. It could have been 10" of snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Over an inch in the rain gauge here as well.

Probably should empty it before it freezes.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Over 3 days of 10-20f, burned a lot of pellets, not liking it this early.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was also informed that a residential customer complained about a couple inches of snow in their drive Tuesday. Pretty difficult for that to happen since we didn't have 2" of snow or any drifting.


U2?

They forgot what a 2" trigger is. Seasonal, so they're worried they won't get their $$ worth. And no salt, so they had to wait the 24 hours for it to melt.

"But my nieghbour's contractor did theirs". Yup, cuz he's on per push, 1" trigger.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Over an inch in the rain gauge here as well.
> 
> Probably should empty it before it freezes.


es


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Over 3 days of 10-20f, burned a lot of pellets, not liking it this early.


It's damn near the middle of December and you live in an area were it gets cold.
Btw take it to the rant thread


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> It's damn near the middle of December and you live in an area were it gets cold.
> Btw take it to the rant thread


We have had 4-5 years of mild Dec. and more sun than we are having this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rather balmy 55 (actually hit 57) when I got up...it's snowing now.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rather balmy 55 (actually hit 57) when I got up...it's snowing now.


 Rain changed to snow here. Really hoping we don't have to go out since employees are into overtime at this point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Rain changed to snow here. Really hoping we don't have to go out since employees are into overtime at this point.


Pffft...it's only money...not like you make any in this industry.

Rumour on the playground is bitcoin mining is where it's at.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing really good in the upper, wish I was there.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you do it differently based on your heritage, but we wait for the leaves to fall before doing cleanups.


Our customers usually want 2 or 3 clean ups


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Our customers usually want 2 or 3 clean ups


We try for 2, seldom works out that way.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> We try for 2, seldom works out that way.


That sucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> That sucks


Yeah well, it keeps snowing. Although someone doesn't seem to believe me.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah well, it keeps snowing. Although someone doesn't seem to believe me.


Who?


----------



## Hydromaster

12/11/21 // 1:30 PM

All chairlifts are on wind hold @ Red Lodge Mountain. The Magic Carpet will remain open as demand allows.
Reply stop to stop


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 225729
> 
> 
> 12/11/21 // 1:30 PM
> 
> All chairlifts are on wind hold @ Red Lodge Mountain. The Magic Carpet will remain open as demand allows.
> Reply stop to stop


Stop!


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Stop!


Hammer time?

nooooooo. Nooooo noooooo.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Hammer time?


Ohhhhh ohhhh ohhhh....

Next time take it to the joker music thread...

Cold now and partly cloudy.


----------



## NYH1

Gray and gloomy....but hey, it's 62°!  

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ohhhhh ohhhh ohhhh....
> 
> Next time take it to the joker music thread...
> 
> Cold now and partly cloudy.


Powers out...oh back on, ohh its out again.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> We try for 2, seldom works out that way.


especially this year


----------



## Western1

Wtf


----------



## Western1

Paige?


----------



## Turf Z

Ads tailored to your preferences


----------



## Mike_PS

we will definitely have to re-evaluate some ads as well, since they are from a 3rd party


----------



## Western1

I do prefer busty woman


----------



## Western1

Like to see her run and hit a over head return


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> I do prefer busty woman


I see no issue with your preferences.


----------



## Randall Ave

Michael J. Donovan said:


> we will definitely have to re-evaluate some ads as well, since they are from a 3rd party


You are correct, no one wears red playing tennis.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> we will definitely have to re-evaluate some ads as well, since they are from a 3rd party


Hopefully you can get it figured out Michael, my wife catches wind and happens to see any of these ads and you won't have to worry about being the one banning me from PS...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hopefully you can get it figured out Michael, my wife catches wind and happens to see any of these ads and you won't have to worry about being the one banning me from PS...


Do you use another phone for your creeper shots then..than you do for basketball games


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hopefully you can get it figured out Michael, my wife catches wind and happens to see any of these ads and you won't have to worry about being the one banning me from PS...


Ten is what she is in the picture…


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Wtf


Melonie


----------



## Mr.Markus

MJD There have been been quite a few, I will document them for research purposes if you need me to...


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Melonie


Figured you knew her. She's fine colorado


----------



## Western1

Mr.Markus said:


> MJD There have been been quite a few, I will document them for research purposes if you need me to...
> View attachment 225777


Must be chilly there


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Must be chilly there


Did you see that old style watch she is wearing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Neighbors lost a nice white pine. Not sure how it missed their power (or should I say hydro now that it's a Kannuckian forum) line.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Neighbors lost a nice white pine. Not sure how it missed their power (or should I say hydro now that it's a Kannuckian forum) line.
> 
> View attachment 225809


Couple straps and you could stand that right back up....


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Neighbors lost a nice white pine. Not sure how it missed their power (or should I say hydro now that it's a Kannuckian forum) line.
> 
> View attachment 225809


That lawn... Invasive grass? Non ethical salt ap?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> That lawn... Invasive grass? Non ethical salt ap?


Damn beat me to it...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you use another phone for your creeper shots then..than you do for basketball games


I have no idea what you're talking about...

31 with a high of 45 and full sun today supposedly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> That lawn... Invasive grass? Non ethical salt ap?


Field grass...just mowing it like regular lawn.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> That lawn... Invasive grass? Non ethical salt ap?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Neighbors lost a nice white pine. Not sure how it missed their power (or should I say hydro now that it's a Kannuckian forum) line.
> 
> View attachment 225809


I had the caps on my chimney blow off. Which was surprising because they survived all the wind storms this summer.

We were all lucky up here.
Yikes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469662822795816968


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> I had the caps on my chimney blow off. Which was surprising because they survived all the wind storms this summer.
> 
> We were all lucky up here.
> Yikes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469662822795816968


I lost a few shingles.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Neighbors lost a nice white pine. Not sure how it missed their power (or should I say hydro now that it's a Kannuckian forum) line.
> 
> View attachment 225809


Not mulch for roots for a tree that size.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Did you see that old style watch she is wearing?


What watch?


----------



## Western1

Wind damage


----------



## Hydromaster

La Niña was responsible for the tornado outbreaks every time we have a strong La Niña there are more tornadoes. 
it wasn’t caused by climate change


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> La Niña was responsible for the tornado outbreaks every time we have a strong La Niña there are more tornadoes.
> it wasn't caused by climate change


More electric jeeps could have prevented it


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> More electric jeeps could have prevented it


No, they use coal, their the problem…


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 225845


After the battery catches fire you'll be toasty....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> After the battery catches fire you'll be toast


Fixed it


----------



## Freshwater

French


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> French


Oui


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not mulch for roots for a tree that size.


Been there about 40 years. Rather surprising it did so well. Very wet and clay. They prefer sand. They grow in the sand dunes along the lakes.

Also used to be a row of weeds...err, locusts just to the southwest that protected them a bit.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Been there about 40 years. Rather surprising it did so well. Very wet and clay. They prefer sand. They grow in the sand dunes along the lakes.
> 
> Also used to be a row of weeds...err, locusts just to the southwest that protected them a bit.


Yes wet, too mulch surface water and no need to work for a drink.


----------



## Mountain Bob

WooHoo! Above 30! And sun!


----------



## Hydromaster

The 60mph windchill feels good…
a recent gust of 68mph at the top of Triple Chair, and predicted sustained wind activity @ Red Lodge


----------



## Mountain Bob

Split storm coming in, look's like will totally miss me, but Hydro should get some snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

It has a wide path


----------



## NYH1

Mountain Bob said:


> Split storm coming in, look's like will totally miss me, but Hydro should get some snow.


Hydro's been slacking....it's been a few days without his fish pic's! :blob2:

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s been very breezy, 
I would have no idea where my fly would go other than a snag up in a tree.


----------



## NYH1

Today's the last day of gun season for deer. Gonna go out for the last hour of day light.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Amazing...homes and towns leveled, but a piece of paper travels 130 miles virtually undamaged.

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weat...ado-damaged-home-lands-almost-130-miles-away/


----------



## NYH1

NYH1 said:


> Today's the last day of gun season for deer. Gonna go out for the last hour of day light.
> 
> NYH1.


No joy. Muzzleloader starts tomorrow. Not sure how long it lasts though. My son hunts with a muzzleloader. Hopefully he'll have some luck.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

The Sierras picked up 42" of snow.
we didn't get enough to mention.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Nothing but wind here,so far.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I took the dogs for walk at lunch today. Can someone tell me what month this is.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I took the dogs for walk at lunch today. Can someone tell me what month this is.
> View attachment 226047


It's Ho Ho Ho month


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I took the dogs for walk at lunch today. Can someone tell me what month this is.
> View attachment 226047


Someone didn't do a Fall broadleaf treatment...

I started to cut some grasses down so I could pull my arbs back up and there are new sprouts...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Someone didn't do a Fall broadleaf treatment...
> 
> I started to cut some grasses down so I could pull my abs back up and there are new sprouts...


Almost need to get the mowers back out


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Almost need to get the mowers back out


I'm still getting calls for pond stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Almost need to get the mowers back out


Never put them away.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well, this next little storm says(weather guessers) 3" up to 6500' in elevation, but 6-15" above 6500".
Interesting,I live at 6500'
BUT they also say it might just go by and miss us.
Are they getting worse this year?


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Well, this next little storm says(weather guessers) 3" up to 6500' in elevation, but 6-15" above 6500".
> Interesting,I live at 6500'
> BUT they also say it might just go by and miss us.
> Are they getting worse this year?


What do you mean " Are they getting worse this year"?
Have they not ever sucked?


----------



## BUFF

Suppose to be a little breezey Wednesday..... Good thing it's not trash day.


----------



## Western1

Freshwater said:


> What does he want for the Boss V ? I noah guy looking.


Haven't been able to get a straight answer out of them. I'll keep trying


----------



## Kinport

BUFF said:


> Suppose to be a little breezey Wednesday..... Good thing it's not trash day.


It stopped by our place on the way to you guys. Make sure your roofs are on good. This chunk of EPDM membrane took a tumble off the top of the apartment complex on the right. Right where we're supposed to push snow tonight.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Skip the towing and bury them...


Am I ok to bury it?


----------



## EWSplow

Kinport said:


> It stopped by our place on the way to you guys. Make sure your roofs are on good. This chunk of EPDM membrane took a tumble off the top of the apartment complex on the right. Right where we're supposed to push snow tonight.
> 
> Am I ok to bury it?
> 
> View attachment 226167


Looks like the tenants on the top floor will have a white Christmas...


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> Looks like the tenants on the top floor will have a white Christmas...


White or wet?


----------



## Hydromaster

Using the big box of crayons today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think I normally post this in March...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think I normally post this in March...
> 
> View attachment 226189


And?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it's supposed to get a bit breezy again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> And?


It's not March.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it's supposed to get a bit breezy again.


Great, just got my green giants strapped back up... Out of the North so maybe that'll be some different trees...


----------



## Freshwater

Kinport said:


> It stopped by our place on the way to you guys. Make sure your roofs are on good. This chunk of EPDM membrane took a tumble off the top of the apartment complex on the right. Right where we're supposed to push snow tonight.
> 
> Am I ok to bury it?
> 
> View attachment 226167


I'd have pushed it to the curb right then.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think I normally post this in March...
> 
> View attachment 226189


You could use more mulch, I Noah guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure zip ties or hose clamps are going to work for this tyre.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470739085367066631


----------



## Hydromaster

road hazard


----------



## Mountain Bob

6" I see Bozeman is plowing, on the web cams.


----------



## Hydromaster

The hill is selling 5"


----------



## BUFF

Some pretty gnarly pics of the weather front moving in 
https://www.9news.com/gallery/syndi...hotos/73-f6da07bf-721d-4d3e-9fa2-1cf57c9cb2e6


----------



## Hydromaster

Got this one yesterday at sunset, of the front coming over the Range.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Some pretty gnarly pics of the weather front moving in
> https://www.9news.com/gallery/syndi...hotos/73-f6da07bf-721d-4d3e-9fa2-1cf57c9cb2e6


Some good uns...


----------



## BUFF

Went to get some lunch and had tumble weed keep pace with me till aboot 40mph..


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Went to get some lunch and had tumble weed keep pace with me till aboot 40mph..


Had the old truck floored?


----------



## BUFF

nope


----------



## BUFF

Did get a little breezy 
https://www.coloradoan.com/story/ne...ind-speeds-december-15-2021-storm/8912698002/
Still blowing but not as mulch


----------



## Hydromaster

aboot over 4now 
Calm breeze at 13mph


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jorts weather!!!


----------



## Western1

Jorts and hey dudes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

o


----------



## m_ice

Western1 said:


> Jorts and hey dudes?


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

Its like a summer evening here, but the wind is starting to pick up.


----------



## jomama45

64 degrees at 7:30 PM on December 14th?

Way to go Brandon, even the weather is inflated now.........


----------



## m_ice

jomama45 said:


> 64 degrees at 7:30 PM on December 15th?
> 
> Way to go Brandon, even the weather is inflated now.........
> 
> View attachment 226371


Fixed it for you


----------



## jomama45

Thanks, and here I was just bragging about how my beer advent calendar was finally keeping me abreast of the date!


----------



## m_ice

jomama45 said:


> Thanks, and here I was just bragging about how my beer advent calendar was finally keeping me abreast of the date!


Better drink 2 looks like you're a day behind


----------



## Hydromaster

Purdy colors


----------



## Western1

Must have used the whole box


----------



## Hydromaster

New highlighters


----------



## the Suburbanite

m_ice said:


> Better drink 2 looks like you're a day behind


12:01 am: pshhht (opens can) "looks like a new day" lol


----------



## Western1

She’s baaack!


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> She's baaack!


She can hang out here for a while.


----------



## Western1

Wonder what happens if I click on her


----------



## Western1

Nevermind


----------



## Mike_PS

Western1 said:


> She's baaack!


I know we are going to have to check into some ads so we really don't need to continue posting this image, please...as a reminder, the ads are cookie based


----------



## Western1

I thought her name was Paige


----------



## DeVries

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I know we are going to have to check into some ads so we really don't need to continue posting this image, please...as a reminder, the ads are cookie based


I'm getting these as well still, and mine are not cookie based


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is this a weather thread or off topic thread?

Asking for a friend...(who am I kidding, I don't have any friends)


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this a weather thread or off topic thread?
> 
> Asking for a friend...(who am I kidding, I don't have any friends)


Yes, so try to stay on topic wood ya...

61° and still windy...


----------



## Western1

They calling for any winter weather this weekend over there?


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this a weather thread or off topic thread?
> 
> Asking for a friend...(who am I kidding, I don't have any friends)


there are a ton of off topic threads so yes, this is should be about weather...why does every thread need to be taken off course and made a joke? some are fine but really doesn't need to be every one

letting you know for yourself (since you have no friends)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> there are a ton of off topic threads so yes, this is about weather...why does every thread need to be taken off course and made a joke? some are fine but really doesn't need to be every one
> 
> letting you know for yourself (since you have no friends)


Well I lost a post that was as unrelated as several other in this thread (that are still here) so I was more confused than usual.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dropped to 59° already and still windy...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well I lost a post that was as unrelated as several other in this thread (that are still here) so I was more confused than usual.


I think too many cookie comments and should have been in the food thread.

Its 59 very windy and lots of power company trucks around but we have power.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...

https://www.fox17online.com/weather...f5zNRX_xemqcX-cWF-UYIt41MvA328RyB0AT7phnusjpM
Couldn't figure out why I was smelling smoke, guess I got my answer.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...
> 
> https://www.fox17online.com/weather...f5zNRX_xemqcX-cWF-UYIt41MvA328RyB0AT7phnusjpM
> Couldn't figure out why I was smelling smoke, guess I got my answer.


no kidding... when I let the dog out this morning I could smell smoke.

for a quick second made me question if grilling in the shed last night was a good idea

Looked to the west and did not see any fires...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...
> 
> https://www.fox17online.com/weather...f5zNRX_xemqcX-cWF-UYIt41MvA328RyB0AT7phnusjpM
> Couldn't figure out why I was smelling smoke, guess I got my answer.


Not a stroke?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> no kidding... when I let the dog out this morning I could smell smoke.
> 
> for a quick second made me question if grilling in the shed last night was a good idea
> 
> Looked to the west and did not see any fires...


I lit the brush pile a couple days ago, but it didn't smell like brush burning. And it's not even smoldering anymore. Thought maybe a builder was burning scraps.

But it's hazy and it stinks.


----------



## EWSplow

The power is out at HD due to wind. 
Hopefully the Polish sausage doesn't spoil.

On a more serious matter, my insulation blankets on a job blew away. Gotta go find them and add some weight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> On a more serious matter, my insulation blankets on a job blew away. Gotta go find them and add some weight.


Saw some flying by a few minutes ago...


----------



## NYH1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I know we are going to have to check into some ads so we really don't need to continue posting this image, please...as a reminder, the ads are cookie based












65° and clouding.


----------



## Philbilly2

Easy come... easy go...


----------



## EWSplow

A bit windy for sailing, but maybe a swim...


----------



## Freshwater

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I know we are going to have to check into some ads so we really don't need to continue posting this image, please...as a reminder, the ads are cookie based


Cookies.... is that what they're calling them now?

60+ and windy today...


----------



## DeVries

To be honest I thought it was crackers


----------



## Mr.Markus

We just always blame it on @SHAWZER
Burning his 15 facecords of wood....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> A bit windy for sailing, but maybe a swim...
> View attachment 226459


It looks like Marks smoke from his brush burning went west over lake Michigan.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

@Mountain Bob It looks like a skier triggered and was caught up in an avalanche near the Apron at Bridget Bowl, nobody was injured.


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> @Mountain Bob It looks like a skier triggered and was caught up in an avalanche near the Apron at Bridget Bowl, nobody was injured.


He was in a small slide,as we would say. Not really an avalanche. 
Which is interesting, they are still closed. Unless these are some of the people that climb the hill,then ski down. Right now there is no ski patrol,no emergency services and no checking and handling of avalanches.


----------



## Hydromaster

https://billingsgazette.com/news/st...s Office announced in a press release Sunday.


----------



## Mountain Bob

When I still snowmobiled, I always wore a "beeper", when they came out. As we used to say- "makes it easier to find the body". I have seen people out ride avalanches, but also helped dig out ones that did not. All were survivors,I was around. The sleds? Not so much,lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> When I still snowmobiled, I always wore a "beeper", when they came out. As we used to say- "makes it easier to find the body". I have seen people out ride avalanches, but also helped dig out ones that did not. All were survivors,I was around. The sleds? Not so much,lol


I've seen the aftermath of a couple of what would probably be called just a slide. One was out back in Lions Head and the other was back towards Cabin creek. The one was pretty recent and the other was maybe a day old as it had a dusting of snow on it.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> The power is out at HD due to wind.
> Hopefully the Polish sausage doesn't spoil.
> 
> On a more serious matter, my insulation blankets on a job blew away. Gotta go find them and add some weight.


Stopped at the local HD this morning and they had the generator power going, with maybe half the lights on. I think I know which HD you frequent (Holt?) and looking at that side of Milwaukee, somebody probably stripped all of the copper out of their generator for their next meth fix.

From experience, it's usually best to weigh the insulation blankets down BEFORE the wind picks up.......................


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Stopped at the local HD this morning and they had the generator power going, with maybe half the lights on. I think I know which HD you frequent (Holt?) and looking at that side of Milwaukee, somebody probably stripped all of the copper out of their generator for their next meth fix.
> 
> From experience, it's usually best to weigh the insulation blankets down BEFORE the wind picks up.......................


Yes, holt HD. The had a backup generator going to power about 1/2 the store. 
I had planks with concrete blocks on the insulation blankets. The wind got under the blankets and took some of the lumber about 5' away. I found the blankets against a chain link fence about 200' away.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Yes, holt HD. The had a backup generator going to power about 1/2 the store.
> I had planks with concrete blocks on the insulation blankets. The wind got under the blankets and took some of the lumber about 5' away. I found the blankets against a chain link fence about 200' away.


Well, that sucks, I was hoping to unload some of my old blankets on you!


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Well, that sucks, I was hoping to unload some of my old blankets on you!


Your old ones would be at least 20 years newer. 
Actually one was jacked up. The insulation was all on one end when I brought them there, so I ripped it open and straighten it out. Some zip ties would have come in handy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Your old ones would be at least 20 years newer.
> Actually one was jacked up. The insulation was all on one end when I brought them there, so I ripped it open and straighten it out. Some zip ties would have come in handy.


Hose clamps might work better...


----------



## Western1

Don’t they always?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well trying to stick with the thread "weather" unlike others...

Little chilly this morning at 26°

Sounds like a little sumptin sumptin to screw up my weekend Sat eve possibly...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well trying to stick with the thread "weather" unlike others...
> 
> Little chilly this morning at 26°
> 
> Sounds like a little sumptin sumptin to screw up my weekend Sat eve possibly...


What you expecting to get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crazy weather....28° this morning, 63° yesterday morning. 

Couldn't catch the leaves yesterday, now they're frozen.


----------



## Hydromaster

17° &


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 17° &
> View attachment 226521


That's a heck of a meteor shower...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crazy weather....28° this morning, 63° yesterday morning.
> 
> Couldn't catch the leaves yesterday, now they're frozen.


That would be quite a normal occurrence in Montana.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well it snowed more,will have to hit driveway a little, perhapes when the temps get above 5f and it gets light out.


----------



## Western1

Like mark said noticeable change in temp this morning compared to yesterday morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> What you expecting to get.


Half an inch...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a heck of a meteor shower...


Yes 
This one hit the grund.








I


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Yes
> This one hit the grund.
> 
> View attachment 226535
> I


Holy Toledo!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh…
https://weather.com/forecast/nation...7ZaX-RfAaqhC2vovFPRWJiVGq5EHCGPtuHZqfyEkEFe6I


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Half an inch...


Were suppose to have half inch by 7am and maybe another inch the rest of the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Were suppose to have half inch by 7am and maybe another inch the rest of the day.


Are you picking up bread and milk?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Were suppose to have half inch by 7am and maybe another inch the rest of the day.


Yeah I don't see any reason to get out of bed, but who knows...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad breezy yesterday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Even Suck Bent was finally #1 for something...blowing.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even Suck Bent was finally #1 for something...blowing.
> 
> View attachment 226561


Did you see an orange glow in the sky?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even Suck Bent was finally #1 for something...blowing.
> 
> View attachment 226561


Looks like LaPorte was number #1 by the chart I am looking at...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks like LaPorte was number #1 by the chart I am looking at...


Dang it, late. He was all pumped up too that he had a funny...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> ........


Late again...


----------



## BUFF

Need a couple good storms to add to snopak


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you picking up bread and milk?


Probably going to have a severe weather travel advisory with flights delayed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tad breezy yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 226559


Holland wow.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you picking up bread and milk?


Don't forget the turlet paper.

NYH1.


----------



## Western1

Snowing there AJ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> Snowing there AJ?


Clear wet snow... Nothing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally started...not accumulating much, but enough for an ethical salting. Especially with the chance of freezing drizzle in the foreguess. 

Oops, no more freezing drizzle, just snow. Whatever, any residual was washed away by the close to 2" of rain in the past week or so.


----------



## Freshwater

Radar has said snow on and off since midnight. Only thing that has fallen so far is...
Nothing.
Ice Balls.
Rain.

Not seeing the 3-5 the weather channel called for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The weather Channel...right up there with notsoaccurateweather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Picked up in intensity the past half hour, might actually get that half inch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing good right now, about an inch down so far. The weather channel has us in the 3 to 5 range, NWS still has us at about one and a half. We had nothing at 5am. Time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wet pavement and green grass... LE tonight possibly...


----------



## Freshwater

Everything on my route melted with salt, then it turned to all rain.

2 miles north at my house not so much. Both my porch and drive are salted.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

2 1/2 plus and still coming down.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like 7 cm .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 2 1/2 plus and still coming down.
> View attachment 226679


How does Thrifty Acres look?


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep sharing your snow , I want a white Christmas .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does Thrifty Acres look?


The guy was just salting it at 8 am, 1 pickup with a pickup bed salter. No salt on site so not sure how far he has to go to get salt. Brad was by there just before noon and the guy was trying to plow with the pickup.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just put my plow on, going to plow a banquet hall facility. We salted it this morning but with no traffic on it at all it's still covered and they have a flea market early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just put my plow on, going to plow a banquet hall facility. We salted it this morning but with no traffic on it at all it's still covered and they have a flea market early tomorrow morning.


Flea market... Hmmmmm... Do you have a booth?


----------



## Western1

He should


----------



## NYH1

Got some snow on the higher elvations!


----------



## Mountain Bob

2 phone warnings from sheriff, several roads closed off, more expected, from drifting. Not even snowing, is just has remained cold, so this snow has not set up,lol Picking it up off the fields.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> The guy was just salting it at 8 am, 1 pickup with a pickup bed salter. No salt on site so not sure how far he has to go to get salt. Brad was by there just before noon and the guy was trying to plow with the pickup.


It would be nice if we could say, what a great learning experience for the business. We all know it probably wont be. 
That dude is buried, probably still plowing.


----------



## Hydromaster

Looking like it's going to be a white Christmas .
37° in town 
35° mid mtn
With a chance of some precipitation this afternoon -overnight.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Got about 6" up here, Bozeman is plowing and salting, highway on Livingston side is clear, Bridger bowl got enough they will open tomorrow. Unfortunately is cold up here,6f.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Got about 6" up here, Bozeman is plowing and salting, highway on Livingston side is clear, Bridger bowl got enough they will open tomorrow. Unfortunately is cold up here,6f.


Keep feeding the fire.


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> Keep feeding the fire.


Yep,pellet stove is purring .


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 226987


You must be in the CFO's phone *alot*...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You must be in the CFO's phone *alot*...


That's a negative Ghostrider...heck, you could read it from Suck Bent she has the font so big. Almost to the point of only 1 letter visible.


----------



## Western1

Took care of that for ya C. Look this one is real bad. Meyer home plow? Aren’t they all?


----------



## EWSplow

https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...an-for-500-days-launches-cold-water-challenge


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...an-for-500-days-launches-cold-water-challenge


kool.....


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...an-for-500-days-launches-cold-water-challenge


I'm there, right after I sit in the sauna fer a while .

just don't dive in, a reflexive response could make things difficult.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...an-for-500-days-launches-cold-water-challenge


Boy you talk about numb nuts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Boy you talk about numb nuts.


Maybe he takes a shot of Fireball.....errrr elf whizzz before jumping in.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> I'm there, right after I sit in the sauna fer a while .
> 
> just don't dive in, a reflexive response could make things difficult.


The old Finn landers would cut a hole in the ice and jump in after the sauna,but their core temperature was way up.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> The old Finn landers would cut a hole in the ice and jump in after the sauna,but their core temperature was way up.


Yes,
We cut a triangle in the ice, it was much easier to get out of.

we did that at a Finnish friends cabin on the lake, Sometimes we would roll around in the snow while waiting for somebody to get out of the lake.

Good times 
It was cold if it [email protected]° They wouldn't even think about getting into the sauna until it was around 120°F


----------



## BUFF

60* full solar, going to blow off the afternoon and shoot a few rounds of trap.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> 60* full solar, going to blow off the afternoon and shoot a few rounds of trap.


Nice,

its 40° Und sunning
Breezy at 34mph.


----------



## Western1

38 and gray


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our 50% then 30% chance of snow showers turned into a narrow band of about a half inch.


----------



## EWSplow

A bit chilly this morning, 18F with a 4F windchill.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Our nothing turned into nothing and is still nothing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Our nothing turned into nothing and is still nothing...


Snow or the bitcoin miner?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow or the bitcoin miner?


Get with the program... This is the weather thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Get with the program... This is the weather thread...


Why is it in the off topic forum then?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Our nothing turned into nothing and is still nothing...


Take it to the music thread...


----------



## Western1

26 and a couple furries


----------



## BUFF

43* clear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

21° with a wimp chill of 8° and more than a couple flurries.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

21 and feels like minus 20 with the breeze.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> 21 and feels like minus 20 with the breeze.


Good day to do fall cleanups  lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 21 and feels like minus 20 with the breeze.


Fact check please


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fact check please


The fact is its time to put the vest away and get the coat out.


----------



## BossPlow2010




----------



## Hydromaster

40°
A stif breeze @ 20-60mph with
A Winter Storm Watch that goes into effect tonight and could bring snow over the next three days.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why is it in the off topic forum then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


we can close it out then...up to you, but either way, it should be about weather


----------



## Mountain Bob

35f will be in the 40's, BUT the wind has quit! (mostly). Guess I should check and see what the weather guessers are saying.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> 35f will be in the 40's, BUT the wind has quit! (mostly). Guess I should check and see what the weather guessers are saying.


Thought ewe are a guesser.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> we can close it out then...up to you, but either way, it should be about weather


My apologies, guess I'm confused. This thread is in OT while other weather threads that go OT are in the weather forum.

Still flurrying, 23° and wimp chill up to 13°.


----------



## Western1

You got 1/2-1 inch there mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1/2" at best.


----------



## SHAWZER

Video please .......


----------



## Hydromaster

This should keep them busy


----------



## Hydromaster

Looking like it's going to run from north to south in the Rockies, this could be a little fun,
This will make that last minute Christmas travel fun for everyone


----------



## Hydromaster

Then it looks like seasonal temperatures for a while. 
with a good breeze to push the snow around.


----------



## Hydromaster

26°f
High of 4
46% chance of snow/rain

them a swing into seasonal temps starting 
Tomorrow.


----------



## Western1

No WWA for you Mark? For today?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> No WWA for you Mark? For today?


Because it's cloudy?


----------



## Hydromaster

9ft fer da Sierra mtns


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 9ft fer da Sierra mtns


At least the drought (in a desert) line of BS will be quieted down for a day or two.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 9ft fer da Sierra mtns


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes,

I wonder how the guy with the snowblower is going to fare?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting reports of snow covered roads and walks...nothing by my shop.

Dry slotting


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 227421


That one makes me cross-eyed.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That one makes me cross-eyed.


WoW, Groovy man


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey , I am above average .... thought I was special .....


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Hey , I am above average


That's not what she said


----------



## SHAWZER

Read it in crayon some where ......


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because it's cloudy?


es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Better anchor your weather rock...


----------



## Mountain Bob

70mph? 
Just a breeze---


----------



## Hydromaster

Avg.

It Shirley lets you know where the gaps in the weatherstripping are.


----------



## Hydromaster

We are in a weird spot along the front sometimes I will get a big donut hole here and Itll go around us and only calling for an inch or two.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 227467
> View attachment 227469
> 
> We are in a weird spot along the front sometimes I will get a big donut hole here and Itll go around us and only calling for an inch or two.


ya dead calm here 37, but Livingston side of pass is high winds, probably diverting trucks through town by now.


----------



## Kinport

About two hours difference between these photos-I'd guess about an inch an hour. Wet and warm, about 34 right now. My poor guy on the ditch witch is soaked. Still have lots of stone to stack


----------



## EWSplow

Kinport said:


> About two hours difference between these photos-I'd guess about an inch an hour. Wet and warm, about 34 right now. My poor guy on the ditch witch is soaked. Still have lots of stone to stack
> View attachment 227521
> 
> View attachment 227523
> View attachment 227527


Is that an old IH truck?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better anchor your weather rock...
> 
> View attachment 227429


It spooled up at my place this afternoon, pwr lines were whipping around like a dogs tail wagging.
59mph was the high gust according to my wind meter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474123846110244874


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474123846110244874


Lemme guess don't have tweeter too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good guess...

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill...the-south-unseasonably-cold-in-the-northwest/
All the way to the bottom he posts Tweeter, weather, fun facts, etc links. Including this one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oops

https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...m_campaign=breakingweather&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Hydromaster

Got a skiff so far


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good guess...
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill...the-south-unseasonably-cold-in-the-northwest/
> All the way to the bottom he posts Tweeter, weather, fun facts, etc links. Including this one.


Woke up to wood again, ah.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 227647


Old news


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 227647


Did it actually happen?


----------



## Hydromaster

Phile weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

45° and dreary. 

I don't mind not having to plow, but a little more winter type weather would be nice.


----------



## Western1

51 and rain. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Western1

Is that merrys sister?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

48° this morning. Merry Christmas


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On the other hand...if it clears up we'll probably shoot some trap and piss off the neighbor that has a cow when we shoot.

Hope it does clear up!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> On the other hand...if it clears up we'll probably shoot some trap and piss off the neighbor that has a cow when we shoot.
> 
> Hope it does clear up!


Tidings of joy...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> On the other hand...if it clears up we'll probably shoot some trap and piss off the neighbor that has a cow when we shoot.
> 
> Hope it does clear up!


Steak tonight??


----------



## Hydromaster

23°
And merry Christmas

a bit of snow possible


----------



## Landgreen

The few inches of snow that fell a couple days ago is melting fast. But glad we dont need to work today. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Randall Ave

MERRY CHRISTMAS guys!! Have a rainy misty kinda foggy day, it's in the high 30s. Rather have the sun out, or it pounding snow. Just sitting on the couch with the mutt, fireplace burning. Wife's in the kitchen where she belongs kooken breakfast.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Wife's in the kitchen where she belongs kooken breakfast.


What was that? A little louder didn't hear you...


----------



## Freshwater

Raining, dreary. My wife is also cooking breakfast..... I'm on plowsite lol....
*Marry X Mas....*


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> On the other hand...if it clears up we'll probably shoot some trap and piss off the neighbor that has a cow when we shoot.
> 
> Hope it does clear up!


Keep it going into the night with some fireworks


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> What was that? A little louder didn't hear you...


WHAT????


----------



## Western1

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 227793


Pools open?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Pools open?


Definitely could be 30 miles north of IN/KY border...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 227793


The Bangles?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> The Bangles?


Mama's rig... I'm along for the ride...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mama's rig... I'm along for the ride...
> 
> View attachment 227823


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It did get nice and sunny for a couple hours, was kinda causing some problems shooting clays. 

Should have bought an electronic thrower a long time ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some of the empties...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some of the empties...
> View attachment 227843


I see some good size brass and maybe a 45, electronic thrower?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see some good size brass and maybe a 45, electronic thrower?


I don't think any .45, but .357, .300 Blackout, 5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x54, 12 and 20 gauge. Should be some 9mm too.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I see some good size brass and maybe a 45, electronic thrower?


Brass looks like 7.62x39


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't think any .45, but .357, .300 Blackout, 5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x54, 12 and 20 gauge. Should be some 9mm too.


Probably 9mm


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't think any .45, but .357, .300 Blackout, 5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62x54, 12 and 20 gauge. Should be some 9mm too.


Vid or it didn't happen


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Brass looks like 7.62x39


The shiny one lower right on top in the pail must be a 300


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Vid or it didn't happen


Watch it on cops next season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Vid or it didn't happen


Don't want to be accused of shooting like a teenager...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't want to be accused of shooting like a teenager...


Like a Documented teenager


----------



## Hydromaster

13°f 

naw , looks like ya had fun , 
You Just reminded me that I haven’t let any fly in a while


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mama's rig... I'm along for the ride...
> 
> View attachment 227823


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finished the cleanups that "needed" to be done, the rest are marginal. Based on the forecast I'm thinking it's time to call the season OVER.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finished the cleanups that "needed" to be done, the rest are marginal. Based on the forecast I'm thinking it's time to call the season OVER.


We've got 3-4 to do this week to fulfill a second visit to each and calling it quits.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finished the cleanups that "needed" to be done, the rest are marginal. Based on the forecast I'm thinking it's time to call the season OVER.


Which season.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Which season.


Pick one...still hasn't made up it's mind what season it is yet.


----------



## Western1

Ethical salting tonight Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Ethical salting tonight Mark?


Anytime it's under 40 and wet it's ethical...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anytime it's under 40 and wet it's ethical...


Nevermind....


----------



## Western1

33 and quiet out thr for now


----------



## Western1

Oh boy


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anytime it's under 40 and wet it's ethical...


Any chance we were co-workers in my previous career?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Go to bed with less than an inch predicted...wake up to a a WWA for around 2".

Hasn't started yet....going to be a fun one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thunderstorm and snow in Holland?

@Turf Z ???

It's hitting hard and fast, not sure if we'll see 2" or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And just like that it's winter again.


----------



## Turf Z

No Thunder just snow here

bout an inch on the truck. Most of it came in about 45min… 
Blowing pretty good so hard to see how much is really falling


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not liking the radar...that batch in Wizzconsin looks nasty.


----------



## Turf Z

Agree


----------



## Turf Z

Freezing rain has arrived


----------



## Western1

Ewe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Such pretty colours on radar. @SHAWZER has been bizzie.


----------



## SHAWZER

3 year old would not lend me her new markers , might have to go old school ..... broken crayons


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not complaining at all but I've never seen batches of precipitation disappear like this morning. Very strange.


----------



## SHAWZER

Twilight Zone ....


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Twilight Zone ....


Erasable marker...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Do they still use etch - e - scetches ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Twilight Zone ....


Between that and hardly any traffic it's weird.


----------



## SHAWZER

You the only 1 out roaming around there ?


----------



## EWSplow

Wet and windy here. 
There's rumors of thundersnow in GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You the only 1 out roaming around there ?


Sure seems like it. Looks like most are off work or starting late...including plow jockeys.


----------



## Randall Ave

Might get a trace of snow here today, and the mechanics are running late also. Might as well hit the local greasy spoon and get breakfast.


----------



## Western1

Keep this **** over there!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice...roads are packed snow now ice.. and it's drizzling/raining...this is going to get interesting.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice...roads are packed snow now ice.. and it's drizzling/raining...this is going to get interesting.


If it was 60 and sunny, you'd still be complaining??


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice...roads are packed snow now ice.. and it's drizzling/raining...this is going to get interesting.


Some would be using liquid Deicers in these conditions. ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 227911


Hard fog?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 227911


How long before you open up the pool?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whole lotta unplowed and untreated lots and driveways. 

Must be hoping the weather guesses are right with the high temp today?


----------



## BUFF

NYE storm.. but there's plenty of time for the forecast to change a few dozen times....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whole lotta unplowed and untreated lots and driveways.
> 
> Must be hoping the weather guesses are right with the high temp today?


Looks like half and half around here. 
The untreated are slushy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whole lotta unplowed and untreated lots and driveways.
> 
> Must be hoping the weather guesses are right with the high temp today?


How much accumulation do you have?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Heat wave, is now up to -6f.


----------



## Hydromaster

A Balmy 8°F








With a 7-12mph breeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> How much accumulation do you have?


Before or after it started melting?

Pretty variable...but 1.5-2"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> A Balmy 8°F
> View attachment 227927


I wish...


----------



## Philbilly2

Now... need to cancel the backup plan room, and the backup to the backup plan room.

I think that chasing the snow to go play in it might just bring on more anxiety than plowing :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wish...


It was breezy enough over night to drift a bit I'll go chase a couple of those around.


----------



## Hydromaster

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 227917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... need to cancel the backup plan room, and the backup to the backup plan room.
> 
> I think that chasing the snow to go play in it might just bring on more anxiety than plowing :laugh:


Road trip…















Looks like there's room at the super eight..


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> Road trip…
> View attachment 227929


The idea of heading west got tossed up more than once.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> It was breezy enough over night to drift a bit I'll go chase a couple of those around.


Yep, had high winds here. neighbors plowed road, and I have no need to go anywhere, so I may wait until warmer times to do driveway.


----------



## Hydromaster

If it was really bad I would’ve been woken up by my neighbor plowing the neighborhood with his tractor and blower. 

He’s an old veteran and if the houses around him aren’t all cleared up and looking neat by the time he’s out there, he just can’t let it go, he hast to do them himself.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Philbilly2 said:


> The idea of heading west got tossed up more than once.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## EWSplow

the Suburbanite said:


> Ain't that the truth


Didn't someone move back east from out west?


----------



## the Suburbanite

EWSplow said:


> Didn't someone move back east from out west?


And the idea of heading back that way crosses my mind every day. If it wasn't for the boy, I'd probably have the truck and trailer loaded, lol.


----------



## EWSplow

the Suburbanite said:


> And the idea of heading back that way crosses my mind every day. If it wasn't for the boy, I'd probably have the truck and trailer loaded, lol.


I'm pretty sure some families have raised kids in steamboat...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowed like crazy at 5:30, I didn't even have my plow hooked up. My boy was already out salting before it got that heavy and said we might want to plow. So we did.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Snowed like crazy at 5:30, I didn't even have my plow hooked up. My boy was already out salting before it got that heavy and said we might want to plow. So we did.
> View attachment 227939
> View attachment 227941


Looks familiar.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> The idea of heading west got tossed up more than once.


https://www.visitlaramie.org/things-to-do/outdoors-and-recreation/snowmobiling/
https://www.visitlaramie.org/blog/post/guided-snowmobile-trips/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks familiar.


Is that you waving at him through the blizzard...?


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Western1

Too many around here trying to salt away 1-2 inches of slop.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Too many around here trying to salt away 1-2 inches of slop.


You should see the guy doing that at Meijer. He called me this morning at 6am, you guys still selling salt, um nope not in a couple years.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You should see the guy doing that at Meijer. He called me this morning at 6am, you guys still selling salt, um nope not in a couple years.


Oh my... Hook line and sinker and you let it go!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my... Hook line and sinker and you let it go!


Gotta mine those whales while you can...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my... Hook line and sinker and you let it go!


He has his own salt he just didn't want to drive back after it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ahhhhhh....


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhhhh....
> 
> View attachment 228011


Where's your Hey Dudes


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Where's your Hey Dudes


In his murse...


----------



## the Suburbanite

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhhhh....
> 
> View attachment 228011


Lake Erie?


----------



## m_ice

the Suburbanite said:


> Lake Erie?


I think he's a little further south


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> Where's your Hey Dudes





BUFF said:


> In his murse...


With his jorts.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> With his jorts.


Jorts and hey dudes are where it's at


----------



## Mountain Bob

m_ice said:


> Jorts and hey dudes are where it's at


Next it will be -- jorts,hey dudes and bowling shirts---


----------



## m_ice

Mountain Bob said:


> Next it will be -- jorts,hey dudes and bowling shirts---


Or a beater...that's how I roll


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Really don't need to see your feet,legs, or face for that matter.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 228041


Like I said...your face either.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 228041


Phile rant face


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Really don't need to see your feet,legs, or face for that matter.





m_ice said:


> Phile rant face





m_ice said:


> Phile rant


----------



## m_ice

Hitting the fireball are ya???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ahhhhhh....
> 
> View attachment 228011


That snow on the beach looks to be full of footprints.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That snow on the beach looks to be full of footprints.


Local labor is the issue


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More ethical salting occurring.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 33, supposed to hit high 40s today.


----------



## Turf Z

Sounds like another mess today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was hoping the guesses changed...


----------



## Turf Z

Give it time


----------



## Hydromaster

AM temp drop, 5°F


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Give it time


1-2" in about four hours that'll melt in the same time... Hopefully it melts quick...


----------



## Western1

Down there? Melt in couple minutes


----------



## Mountain Bob

0f need coffee---


----------



## Ajlawn1

Think I'll use the blame the guesstomologist avenue as this mess just came to premonition yesterday...

Weekend looks colorful...


----------



## Freshwater

Nothing hitting the ground yet here. Should I mount the plow or no? Question of the day.


----------



## EWSplow

I was in the bunker working on an estimate. Just looked outside. It's snowing. I'd say its probably 1/2-3/4" / hour.


----------



## Turf Z

EWSplow said:


> I was in the bunker working on an estimate. Just looked outside. It's snowing. I'd say its probably 1/2-3/4" / hour.


Not good


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Think I'll use the blame the guesstomologist avenue as this mess just came to premonition yesterday...
> 
> Weekend looks colorful...
> 
> View attachment 228147


Same maps @TheXpress2002 uses and are never close to accurate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was in the bunker working on an estimate. Just looked outside. It's snowing. I'd say its probably 1/2-3/4" / hour.


A few flurries here. Barely


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few flurries here. Barely


Haven't looked at the radar, but it was supposed to be moving SW to NE.
Should hit PW in an hour. Probably will be north of GR by the time it crosses the lake. 
It's very pretty when you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few flurries here. Barely


A couple here too. Just started 10min ago.
I put the plow on just in case. I wouldn't mind a plowable event, that ends at 10 or midnight.


----------



## Mike_PS

just miserable, damp, dreary rain here the last few days


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few flurries here. Barely


Just wait


----------



## BUFF

Michael J. Donovan said:


> just miserable, damp, dreary rain here the last few days


So just another day in Pennsyltuckey eh....
33* full solar, with fresh snow from aboot 6800' and up.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Light snow, but a heat wave, up to 10 now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Scraping has commenced... Or that's what they say they're doing...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Scraping has commenced... Or that's what they say they're doing...


Good thing you have those arlo cameras a d linxup tracking devices to checkup on them…


----------



## BossPlow2010

Appears to just wet on my unsalted hood…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good thing you have those arlo cameras a d linxup tracking devices to checkup on them…


Not sure if they should just drive around on it instead...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure if they should just drive around on it instead...
> 
> View attachment 228183


The salt from their cars will drop off onto the lot then it will turn into brine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Scraping has commenced... Or that's what they say they're doing...


BC money...sitting on the beach while your people do the work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Appears to just wet on my unsalted hood…
> View attachment 228179


Visiting @Fourteen Contracting Inc. World Headquarters...???!


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> BC money...sitting on the beach while your people do the work.


What's more? BC money or MP money?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> BC money...sitting on the beach while your people do the work.


Watching Ospreys fly by eating my fish tacos...


















74° and breezy...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> BC money...sitting on the beach while your people do the work


Wish I could afford some vitamin sea....!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Wish I could afford some vitamin sea....!


I can't even afford fish takhoes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that like Florida nachos...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Visiting @Fourteen Contracting Inc. World Headquarters...???!


Did you notice my truck isn't moving, I'm stuck…


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Visiting @Fourteen Contracting Inc. World Headquarters...???!


Looks pretty mice at Bossplow's headquarters as well


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you notice my truck isn't moving, I'm stuck…


Aren't we all...?!!!


----------



## DeVries

Ajlawn1 said:


> Watching Ospreys fly by eating my fish tacos...
> 
> View attachment 228191
> 
> View attachment 228193
> 
> 
> 74° and breezy...


Wow that makes my happy for you. You deserve that :blob2:


----------



## Ajlawn1

DeVries said:


> Wow that makes my happy for you. You deserve that :blob2:


My boy is playing baseball down here and I told myself I do not care what happens at home we're going...

Time to get out of the IN/IL/MI/OH two day vacations...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can you send me a Crazy Dicks Landscaping shirt...?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> My boy is playing baseball down here and I told myself I do not care what happens at home we're going...
> 
> Time to get out of the IN/IL/MI/OH two day vacations...


Wait a second...you come to Illernoiz for vacation?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Can you send me a Crazy Dicks Landscaping shirt...?


We're hoping Dirty Dicks Crab House has some good swag when we go...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're hoping Dirty Dicks Crab House has some good swag when we go...


I think the kids are calling it drip not swag nowadays


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> I think the kids are calling it drip not swag nowadays


Yeah he got his number chain "drip" earlier... I'm talking adults...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah he got his number chain "drip" earlier... I'm talking adults...


If your talking adult count me out according to my wife


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're hoping Dirty Dicks Crab House has some good swag when we go...


We got some shirts at the Outer Bank's years ago


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're hoping Dirty Dicks Crab House has some good swag when we go...


The kids were to young when we went to Panama City. We went to the one in Gatlinburg Tn
Place was alot of fun.

Snowing and covered here. Still just a salt run so far. Looking like a dry slot shortly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not holding my breath, but so far barely a salt run.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not holding my breath, but so far barely a salt run.


You could be fixing lift gates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> You could be fixing lift gates.


So simple a plow jockey could do it.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not holding my breath, but so far barely a salt run.


We have a heavy dusting on untreated surfaces, and they already closed school tomorrow....


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> We have a heavy dusting on untreated surfaces, and they already closed school tomorrow....


Isn't it Christmas break?
We're just heavy salting here as well
32° aboot half inch on lots treated yesterday


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not holding my breath, but so far barely a salt run.


Coming down heavy here at the moment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Coming down heavy here at the moment.


Picked up in intensity over the last half hour. Still hoping but not holding my breath.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do not hold your breath ....... just stomp your feet .


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Isn't it Christmas break?
> We're just heavy salting here as well
> 32° aboot half inch on lots treated yesterday


Yes , hence the humor...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I love when snows coming heavy just at dark and it's peak commute home time. Main road was ice.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I love when snows coming heavy just at dark and it's peak commute home time. Main road was ice.


Did you mean to say nice?…


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you mean to say nice?…


Who can tell anymore..? Its part of the venacular now...!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Picked up in intensity over the last half hour. Still hoping but not holding my breath.


The snow turned to rain here. There was about a half inch of snow on walks, but its gone now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like we will be plowing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So simple a plow jockey could do it.


Is he a Teamster,?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like we will be plowing.


Beats sitting around waiting and watching and then nothing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you mean to say nice?…


Nothing mice about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well yuck...temps have been below freezing all day but this snow is like not enough milk mashed taters. Thought it was going to be a bit lighter.

Full plow, too heavy to melt away what's there ethically. It is what it is.


----------



## NYH1

We got a half inch. Might get another half inch or so before morning. Really weird year. I've only put my plow on once this season so far....pre-season shakedown!  

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well yuck...temps have been below freezing all day but this snow is like not enough milk mashed taters. Thought it was going to be a bit lighter.
> 
> Full plow, too heavy to melt away what's there ethically. It is what it is.


Only half inch here, most companies salted
Seen a few scraping, we may have plowed a walk or 2, been above freezing the entire time.

looks like it's time to get bread and milk for Saturday's blizzard…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weat...-could-see-significant-snow-on-new-years-day/


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weat...-could-see-significant-snow-on-new-years-day/


It says some will see 2" some will see 8+. That's nailing it down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Markers in full effect...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

All rain or a miss entirely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

:laughing:  :hammerhead::terribletowel::gunsfiring:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475938443662348304


----------



## Western1

Hey Lapeer did you get this crazy band last night that set up?


----------



## BUFF

10*, clear.
Friday is ramping up.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Hey Lapeer did you get this crazy band last night that set up?


No. I saw the alerts and waited for it. Set my alarm and got up to a very light dusting. Not sure if they got more south of us or not. We did get 1/2" or so around 4 to 5 but that's it.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Markers in full effect...
> 
> View attachment 228257


That's the forecast we got. We'll either see a little or a lot depending on tracking. 
For Sunday temperature in the 20s, or close to single digit depending on if there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Randall Ave

New Years day here, calling for near 60 and rain.


----------



## Western1

EWSplow said:


> That's the forecast we got. We'll either see a little or a lot depending on tracking.
> For Sunday temperature in the 20s, or close to single digit depending on if there's snow on the ground.


Spoken like a true weatherman?


----------



## Western1

a


----------



## Mountain Bob

-2 light snow. I would bet Bozeman has been eating up the salt, for the last week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Should be down to nothing by Sat...


----------



## Western1

Snowing in GR Mark?


----------



## Turf Z

Wow
So much for a trace of snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Wow
> So much for a trace of snow


Snow globing...how much did you get?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another year off my life.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

30-40-50% chance of snow showers became 1.5-2" in an hour's time.


----------



## Turf Z

2” at the house, maybe an inch+ in stuff we treated yesterday prior to the melt


----------



## Turf Z

Just ripped the x-frame mounts off the drag pro… what a night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's all about the adrenaline rush...or is it the ulcer? Stroke? Heart attack?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just saw a parking lot sweeper in a mall lot that had least an inch of snow. 

I must be missing something.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cookies and Fireball .....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah usually they sweep up the present not the actual snow... Get their number by chance...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah usually they sweep up the present not the actual snow... Get their number by chance...?


Had one in one of my accounts a week or so ago...he left without doing anything. If he started I was going to catch him and introduce myself as Dave Snyder.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had one in one of my accounts a week or so ago...he left without doing anything. If he started I was going to catch him and introduce myself as Dave Snyder.


I did that once, got a nasty gram from the PM... It was a seasonal and told them then I'll need to start charging extra for salt apps everytime they do it... Sweeping is stupid every night... Even every week...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I did that once, got a nasty gram from the PM... It was a seasonal and told them then I'll need to start charging extra for salt apps everytime they do it... Sweeping is stupid every night... Even every week...


Even stupider in the winter.


----------



## Turf Z

Didn’t even snow 5 miles north of here.


----------



## EWSplow

The latest models for Saturday are trending south. Yesterday they were trending north. I'm not up on the latest trends...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

EWSplow said:


> The latest models for Saturday are trending south. Yesterday they were trending north. I'm not up on the latest trends...


You haven't purchased hey dudes yet?


----------



## EWSplow

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You haven't purchased hey dudes yet?


No ons either. I guess I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> No ons either. I guess I'm old fashioned.


Take it to the guys wearing feminine shoes thread fella.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take it to the guys wearing feminine shoes thread fella.


I tried, but got booted...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I tried, but got booted...


With puns like that I completely understand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some less than ethical salting may have occurred this morning. 

Late/fast snowfall=salting a bit more away than I prefer.

Very thankful I've been making routes shorter and shorter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just saw a parking lot sweeper in a mall lot that had least an inch of snow.
> 
> I must be missing something.


Is he trying to sweep up your salt


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is he trying to sweep up your salt


He does have MP salt, might be worth it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So 1 operator never made it in, never answered a couple dozen phone calls, texts, doorbell ringing, etc is still alive. 

We were all getting worried. Turned his volume off yesterday afternoon and never turned it back up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> He does have MP salt, might be worth it...


SKWBE...I wish I could get what you do for salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So 1 operator never made it in, never answered a couple dozen phone calls, texts, doorbell ringing, etc is still alive.
> 
> We were all getting worried. Turned his volume off yesterday afternoon and never turned it back up.


You're in the weather thread, take it to the rant one...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE...I wish I could get what you do for salt.





Ajlawn1 said:


> You're in the weather thread, take it to the rant one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not ranting, thankful he's ok.


----------



## Mountain Bob

12 here, might be a warmer day. I know you guys are missing it, so here are some pics to remind you-


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> So 1 operator never made it in, never answered a couple dozen phone calls, texts, doorbell ringing, etc is still alive.
> 
> We were all getting worried. Turned his volume off yesterday afternoon and never turned it back up.





Ajlawn1 said:


> You're in the weather thread, take it to the rant one...





Mark Oomkes said:


> So 1 operator never made it in, never answered a couple dozen phone calls, texts, doorbell ringing, etc is still alive.
> 
> We were all getting worried. Turned his volume off yesterday afternoon and never turned it back up.


Phone volume off and he can not hear the doorbell ? Sounds suspicious .....


----------



## Hydromaster

Another 10"-20" forecasted


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> So 1 operator never made it in, never answered a couple dozen phone calls, texts, doorbell ringing, etc is still alive.
> 
> We were all getting worried. Turned his volume off yesterday afternoon and never turned it back up.


Note to self: pretend to lose hearing, purchase hearing aids, pretend to turn off volume occasionally.

It is not currently snowing here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Phone volume off and he can not hear the doorbell ? Sounds suspicious .....


I dont know who to blame on this one.


----------



## Hydromaster

I blame his girlfriend.


----------



## Western1

40 degrees spotty fooooog


----------



## BUFF

25* with snow on the way.


----------



## Randall Ave

50 and froggy. Every dam day.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 50 and froggy. Every dam day.


Ewe sure, every damn day?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> 25* with snow on the way.


It looks like Colorado could use some snow...and a little less wind.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> It looks like Colorado could use some snow...and a little less wind.


580 homes destroyed there.


----------



## Mountain Bob

-5 light snow, 15mph wind gusts


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It looks like Colorado could use some snow...and a little less wind.


Yes..... wind hit 115mph by Rocky Flats and where the fire started it was blowing 100mph.
Waiting for sun to come up and pics of the fire path.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Yes..... wind hit 115mph by Rocky Flats and where the fire started it was blowing 100mph.
> Waiting for sun to come up and pics of the fire path.


It isn't often you see fires ripping through subdivisions like that.
According to the news this morning, they think high winds downed a power line and started the fire.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Ewe sure, every damn day?


New Jersey, remember. Never a good day here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> 50 and froggy. Every dam day.


Frog and not smog...?


----------



## EWSplow

According to the latest models (not the spensive ones) we're supposed to get around 4" between noon tomorrow and midnight Sunday.
Because I'm worried about my successors dropping the ball, I'm putting plows on today. I know I'm an idiot, but most of my former clients have relied on me for ten years or more.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> According to the latest models (not the spensive ones) we're supposed to get around 4" between noon tomorrow and midnight Sunday.
> Because I'm worried about my successors dropping the ball, I'm putting plows on today. I know I'm an idiot, but most of my former clients have relied on me for ten years or more.


You know there will be growing pains for them. Let them work through them. Your former clients will be better off in the long run.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> It isn't often you see fires ripping through subdivisions like that.
> According to the news this morning, they think high winds downed a power line and started the fire.


Few years ago by Colo Springs had fires blow through subdivisions so it's not that in common but wind is always the factor.
Yes down pwr line is what they're saying is the cuase.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> According to the latest models (not the spensive ones) we're supposed to get around 4" between noon tomorrow and midnight Sunday.
> Because I'm worried about my successors dropping the ball, I'm putting plows on today. I know I'm an idiot, but most of my former clients have relied on me for ten years or more.


Still carrying insurance for plowing?


----------



## Western1

EWSplow said:


> According to the latest models (not the spensive ones) we're supposed to get around 4" between noon tomorrow and midnight Sunday.
> Because I'm worried about my successors dropping the ball, I'm putting plows on today. I know I'm an idiot, but most of my former clients have relied on me for ten years or more.


It's in your blood


----------



## Hydromaster

We got a skiff….CB got dumped on















Its going th be a even bigger mess in CO. When the snow makes it over the front.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Still carrying insurance for plowing?


Yes, I didn't want to drop it until the dust settles. Also, even though my commercial auto, without plowing being named should cover me plowing jobsites, there's that too.

I have an uncomfortable feeling, because I think the guy I met with subbed these accounts to a friend of his. That guy doesn't seem to have his poop corralled.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Still carrying insurance for plowing?


If the new guys really needed help, and the help was appreciated, insurance could be fudged for a storm here or there. 
In super emergency situations, multiple trucks go down, big snow comes through, things like that. Might give the new guys some piece of mind. @EWSplow might have some fun plowing again. Of course I have no idea the relationship between them. I generally dont think 4" is a qualifier though.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> If the new guys really needed help, and the help was appreciated, insurance could be fudged for a storm here or there.
> In super emergency situations, multiple trucks go down, big snow comes through, things like that. Might give the new guys some piece of mind. @EWSplow might have some fun plowing again. Of course I have no idea the relationship between them. I generally dont think 4" is a qualifier though.


Wouldn't bank on fudging coverage, you have it or don't


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> If the new guys really needed help, and the help was appreciated, insurance could be fudged for a storm here or there.
> In super emergency situations, multiple trucks go down, big snow comes through, things like that. Might give the new guys some piece of mind. @EWSplow might have some fun plowing again. Of course I have no idea the relationship between them. I generally dont think 4" is a qualifier though.


Plowing is fun. It's all the other stuff that goes with it that isn't.

4" isn't much and its a weekend, but its their first run on these accounts. People get used to someone doing it one way, then the new guy comes along and does it differently. 
Our 1st event of the season not happening until January 1st isn't normal.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Wouldn't bank on fudging coverage, you have it or don't


Insurance companies aren't in the habit of doing people favors.


----------



## Freshwater

EWSplow said:


> Insurance companies aren't in the habit of doing people favors.


No their not. However if you have a good relationship with the new guy. Their could be an understanding that if something happened he'd claim it on his. That would be liability, auto would still need to be yours. This is for the rare storm. It doesnt sound like the relationship is that close.


----------



## Freshwater

My 3rd backup is my greenhouse pond supplier. They plow their lot with a 97 f250 half ton 2wd stickshift. They forklift a 1k piece of steel into the bed. The plow is a 7.5ft western unimount poly that I sold them a decade ago. The rig pushes surprisingly... ok...
This would come into play only if mine, and all my other 2 backups (10-12) trucks died all at once.
If he hit something I'd just claim it on mine. Weve been doing business together for 18yrs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> We got a skiff….CB got dumped on
> View attachment 228509
> View attachment 228511
> 
> Its going th be a even bigger mess in CO. When the snow makes it over the front.


Nothing like a big dump in Crusty Butt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly some freezing drizzle in the morning, an inch by night then 3-5 more overnight? Depending on witch model.

Still having flashbacks to the Jan 2-3, '99 storm. We're long overdue for a humdinger. ( @TheXpress2002 latest technical weather term)


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing like a big dump in Crusty Butt.


That's why they have two-story outhouses.
https://maps.roadtrippers.com/us/crested-butte-co/attractions/two-story-outhouse-crested-butte


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly some freezing drizzle in the morning, an inch by night then 3-5 more overnight? Depending on witch model.
> 
> Still having flashbacks to the Jan 2-3, '99 storm. We're long overdue for a humdinger. ( @TheXpress2002 latest technical weather term)


Getting ready to throw a new set of edges on a plow. That should be enough to turn this to rain lol


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## NYH1

Just another mild mid fall day....


----------



## Hydromaster

If this keeps up I could be tempted
To go to CB , get a condo?(Fill it with ski bums and migrant snow workers)
But . Then targhee is more laid back .


----------



## magnatrac

Well I did my part to deescalate things, but the forecast isn't cooperating....

I'd prefer the ground to freeze , then snow...

On my terms of course lol.


----------



## EWSplow

I put a plow on the Silverado and on the Jeep. Hopefully, I wasted my time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

36 and raining


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> 36 and raining


I didn't even know it was going to rain.
About 20 minutes ago it was pouring , well wasn't that bad the metal roof is a bit noisy .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ugh...decisions, decisions. 

Air and pavement temps at 33°...is it going to drop and freeze? Is there enough salt residue?

Salt ethically and be done with it?


----------



## SHAWZER

Have a snack while you are thinking it over .......


----------



## Randall Ave

SHAWZER said:


> Have a snack while you are thinking it over .......


Heading out to the diner now, should be pooring here in bout one hour.


----------



## SHAWZER

Surprised a diner is open


----------



## Randall Ave

There's a DA in this town with a truck shop that will be open tooo.


----------



## SHAWZER

Free coffee and donuts ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Stop in, i will buy you steak N eggs.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks , sounds good . Now to sneak across the border ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I couldn't justify it so I kept checking the temps every hour...still isn't below freezing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I couldn't justify it so I kept checking the temps every hour...still isn't below freezing.


About a half hour ago, looked like it is all south of you.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> I couldn't justify it so I kept checking the temps every hour...still isn't below freezing.


Should've vancouvered it and been done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> About a half hour ago, looked like it is all south of you.


Now less than an inch today and 3 tonight...in other words, they are backing down already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Should've vancouvered it and been done.


I'm a bad Vancouverite...pavement was wet and it was close to freezing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Have a snack while you are thinking it over .......


By a snack you mean a sandwich right?


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> By a snack you mean a sandwich right?


7-11 breakfast burrito.


----------



## Mountain Bob

-5, coffee time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trade you...these temps right around freezing are getting old.


----------



## Mountain Bob

What sucks is not cold enough to knock out pine beetles, but cold enough to be uncomfortable.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> 7-11 breakfast burrito.


7-11 burrito is, intake at 7 and it exits before 11.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Thanks , sounds good . Now to sneak across the border ......


Sneaking out of the house is the challenge


----------



## Hydromaster

-5°F
With stiff breezes up to 75mph


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's currently 34 and it will be a steady decline in temps for 48 hours.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's currently 34 and it will be a steady decline in temps for 48 hours.


Hopefully it's a decent into real winter weather untill spring. 
I'm with Mark, these temps so far this year got old weeks ago.


----------



## Western1

Happy New Year!


----------



## EWSplow

26* F here. The drizzle last night dried up, so no ice. There's a little breeze. Supposed to be a little more breezy as the day goes on.

Edit: we could get some lake effect


----------



## Western1

39 feels like 39 looks like 39


----------



## Western1

Hmmmm accucrap says Jackson 1-3,Lansing 6-10 and Ann Arbor 3-6.


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> 39 feels like 39 looks like 39


I can't remember 39


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Western1

Mark how much snow do you think you’ll see there?


----------



## SHAWZER

Found the cookie tin , fresh peanut butter cookies inside


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...wasn't supposed to start until this afternoon. Air temp is supposedly 30°, vehicle is 33°. Nothing sticking yet, not even icing yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## SHAWZER

Large crayon picture south of the Great Lakes .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 228673


You're going to miss out on Snowmageddon 2022?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to miss out on Snowmageddon 2022?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to miss out on Snowmageddon 2022?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...wasn't supposed to start until this afternoon. Air temp is supposedly 30°, vehicle is 33°. Nothing sticking yet, not even icing yet.


A few flurries here. I don't think the STORM is here yet, so it could be lake effecting.


----------



## BUFF

Started to lightly snow mid morning yesterday, had a couple quick snoglobe burst throughout the day but didn't amount to mulch. Late afternoon the storm settled in snow started to accumulate, at one time it was snowing 2"/hrs over night. Ended up with aboot 8.5" over aboot 18hrs. Temp dropped and was zero this morning, it's 10* now and the sun just popped oot. Should get some melting today.
50% chance of snow on Wednesday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> 50% chance of snow on Wednesday.


That has to be a forecast you can plan around....its either gonna snow or not.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> That has to be a forecast you can plan around....its either gonna snow or not.


Same thought..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a very light freezing mist about an hour ago, still no snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Same thought..


It's the 20-30% ones that should scare you...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure exactly when it started, but around an hour ago. 1/4" maybe so far?

Liking the temps as well. Guessing pavement will flash freeze after being cleared, thinking it will be decent traction otherwise.


----------



## Freshwater

Started snowing at 4pm. Theres about 1/2 inch down at my house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Somewhere between 2-3 inches, NWS is saying 4 tonight.


----------



## Turf Z

I’d say about 2.5-3 here. Looks like a break on radar shortly for a bit


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah, just looked outside again, I'd say 3. 

When is it going to stop is the next question.


----------



## Turf Z

Tomorrow


----------



## Ajlawn1

Half to tree quarter here... Or at least what I can tell from the cameras...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's going to be a great morning plowing tomorrow. We have nothing too imperative that opens early.


----------



## Freshwater

Weird storm, it's real patchy, even on the rain side. Big storm footprint wise, but not real strong. I'm a little surprised given the temp drop, seems it would make for a stronger system.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's going to be a great morning plowing tomorrow. We have nothing too imperative that opens early.


Same here, I have one place that opens at 830 am. Doesnt look like enough snow for people to really get stuck. I'll wait for it to stop snowing to even start the rest of my route.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I should probably put my plow on before I have to go out.
2 churches will take priority in the morning, followed by, condos, post office, warehouse, etc…


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> I should probably put my plow on before I have to go out.
> 2 churches will take priority in the morning, followed by, condos, post office, warehouse, etc…


Churches 1st in line for sure sat night, sun morning. 
How much do you have down there ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Churches 1st in line for sure sat night, sun morning.
> How much do you have down there ?


Spotty dusting to 1/4" just wet on concrete drive, although unsalted hood has some buildup…


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## BossPlow2010

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 228719


Why you creeping on @Ajlawn1 Instagram page…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Solid 4" right now, maybe a bit mote. Looks like a good amount more before it's OVER.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Guys said the hammer came down, about 1.5", calling for backup help now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good thing you have spare loaders and a Ventrac.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just started snow globing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Time for another peanut butter cookie ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Time for another peanut butter cookie ?


One sidewalk crewmember is tossing her cookies. Thankfully it's a Sunday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Bad batch ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Bad batch ?


Could be...she'll outwork most guys, so she must be pretty bad. She doesn't drink either so it isn't that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's the 20-30 % of the population that should scare you...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Could be...she'll outwork most guys, so she must be pretty bad. She doesn't drink either so it isn't that.


Oh oh....it is morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh oh....it is morning.


Not that either.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that either.


St least your getting something. 51 and rain here, every day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just had my first cup of coffee and going for a second. Going to head out in about an hour. My grandson is going with my boy to shovel walks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Meijer coffee?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Keurig, bought at Meijer. 
It's sad that the highlight of my day will be seeing if the loader moves or if they are just going to salt 6 times and make multiple trips to Flint to fill up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's sad that the highlight of my day


What Lions don't play today?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing you have spare loaders and a Ventrac.


Batteries are probably all dead from sitting so they're most likely out...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> St least your getting something. 51 and rain here, every day.


We're on the way home and stopped around Nashville last night it was raining so hard...

Plus I didn't want to get home too soon that'd I'd have to help with our snow...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What Lions don't play today?


I would be more disappointed if they aired the tire and using loader than if the weren't playing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing you have spare loaders and a Ventrac.


But no John or his south of the boarder cousin to run them.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Time for another peanut butter cookie ?


Made with Screwball...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like at least 5 and 6 in some areas. Nice and fluffy. Little slick underneath but not terrible.

It's a new year so it's time to start working on the Section 179. Someone should charge the battery on his Ventrac.

Still thankful it's a Sunday.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could be...she'll outwork most guys, so she must be pretty bad. She doesn't drink either so it isn't that.


Knocked up is my guess...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Holy cow,15 and not even light out.Think I shall plow open driveway and move vehicles around, in this heat wave. Besides,need to get backhoe closer to tool shed, easier to plug in the block heater.


----------



## BUFF

-4* and clear, good day to watch cartoons...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like at least 5 and 6 in some areas. Nice and fluffy. Little slick underneath but not terrible.
> 
> It's a new year so it's time to start working on the Section 179. Someone should charge the battery on his Ventrac.
> 
> Still thankful it's a Sunday.


We had some 5/6 here as well in spots. Especially after about 3-4am it started dumping again.


----------



## Hydromaster

16°
Breeze at22 mph stiffing up to 64mph


----------



## Mark Oomkes

16° with a wimp chill of 4°

Something we don't see very often this time of year.


----------



## Freshwater

1.5 to 2 here. My one lot that open today is already done. Heading out for the rest here shortly.

Sunday storms are nice for sure.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 16° with a wimp chill of 4°
> 
> Something we don't see very often this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 228729


Wtf is the greet dot, UFO sighting?


----------



## Hydromaster

You’ve seen the Wizard of Oz….


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> What Lions don't play today?


O c'mon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wtf is the greet dot, UFO sighting?
> 
> View attachment 228731


Very likely...look closer at the building.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very likely...look closer at the building.


Can't see, suns in my eyes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Can't see, suns in my eyes...


Thought you were headed north?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very likely...look closer at the building.


Hard to see a building, do they mfr probes?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought you were headed north?


Took a left in Nashville and following a Swift truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Hard to see a building, do they mfr probes?












Maybe I should have slowed down.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 228747
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have slowed down.


???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought you were headed north?


I am, just crossed into your home state...


----------



## EWSplow

5" of fluff. I finished my route in record time...Plowed my alley, blew of the walks and shoveled steps.

I did stop by a former property to chat with the new guys for a couple minutes. One of them wants to buy my Jeep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I am, just crossed into your home state...
> 
> View attachment 228751


Ewe sew phunnee


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe sew phunnee


Is that Mandarin?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Is that Mandarin?


Let's go with that.


----------



## TwiceStroked

BUFF said:


> Wtf is the greet dot, UFO sighting?
> 
> View attachment 228731


The Still heating up


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe sew phunnee


Baaaaaaadddd


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Wtf is the greet dot, UFO sighting?
> 
> View attachment 228731


Swamp gas....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Swamp gas....


No that's in the summer...oops, thought you said swamp ***.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just had my first cup of coffee and going for a second. Going to head out in about an hour. My grandson is going with my boy to shovel walks.


How did the grandson do today?


----------



## BossPlow2010

A bit nippley out…


----------



## EWSplow

3*, fortunately very little breeze.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had -1 and clear skies.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> How did the grandson do today?


He didn't make it. I blame his father.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thought it was rather balmy this morning.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> He didn't make it. I blame his grandfather.


And fireball


----------



## Hydromaster

https://www.kulr8.com/regional/sout...cle_376206d0-f82c-555c-8c0f-fe54ac974ecf.html
29°f


----------



## BUFF

8*, clear... Snow should get a good cook oof today


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster

It started


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The fight?


----------



## Hydromaster

When you start to say “ it can stop now”


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So you want it to start or stop?


----------



## Hydromaster

It started here a while back and it’ll be a while before it stops .

To stop text stop and tell him about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stop


----------



## Hydromaster

Please press #1
Your call is important to us, please hold on until spring.


----------



## prezek

It can stop now…first storm of the year always sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> It can stop now…first storm of the year always sucks.


Kinda thought they all sucked.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda thought they all sucked...


...up moisture from lake Michigan?


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda thought they all sucked.


For sure. 1 truck down after being out for a few hours…had 1 truck stolen a month ago…1 guy out sick…I honestly don't know why I do this. Doubt I would lose much spring/summer business if I didn't provide snow. I'm sure you guys deal with a different set of headaches but I have to imagine after a few storms you at least get into some sort of routine…tough to do that here with such infrequent snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

With covid, nothing is routine anymore. Every time someone sneezes, coughs, sniffles, hair hurts...run to get a test. And then the fun begins.

Just think, if everyone stopped testing, the scam scamdemic would go away.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda thought they all sucked.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

All time classic.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> With covid, nothing is routine anymore. Every time someone sneezes, coughs, sniffles, hair hurts...run to get a test. And then the fun begins.
> 
> Just think, if everyone stopped testing, the scam scamdemic would go away.


The only thing that's routine anymore is. Blame it on Covid.


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mark Oomkes said:


> With covid, nothing is routine anymore. Every time someone sneezes, coughs, sniffles, hair hurts...run to get a test. And then the fun begins.
> 
> Just think, if everyone stopped testing, the scam scamdemic would go away.


Now NY wants people to self report if they're positive.
Heres Ur Kool-Aid, fOOls


----------



## Freshwater

Not a cloud in the sky. Sun helped the temps overachieve by a few deg. 

That snow wasnt as heavy as it could have been, it still didnt stack for crap.


----------



## magnatrac

Full sun , moderate accumulations. 26 degrees low humidity is helping.


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Full sun , moderate accumulations. 26 degrees low humidity is helping.
> View attachment 229003


Is that a Toobing hill?


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> Is that a Toobing hill?


If you come in late March / early April you can ride anything down the hill.

However you'll have to wear a costume and cross the water lol


----------



## Hydromaster

34°F
With a mice breez @25mph stiffing up to 65mph.( the hill was closed)

the temp could drop 60°+ in the next few days.


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> 34°F
> With a mice breez @25mph stiffing up to 65mph.( the hill was closed)
> 
> the temp could drop 60°+ in the next few days.


That's a bit of a temperature swing. Last time I felt that I was pulling the truck out of the garage this morning!


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Is that a Toobing hill?


That's what we have out here. At least a few of them, are old converted garbage dump hills.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> the temp could drop 60°+ in the next few days.


Meow..... thats cold


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s lime to sit inside and tye a few flys for this summer of
Social distancing down on the river.

yea, kind of hopping it freezes out a few of them trans plants from the coast…


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> That's what we have out here. At least a few of them, are old converted garbage dump hills.


Tailings from gravel pits , land fills don't really hold snow well!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter Storm Warning in effect...

https://weather.com/weather/alerts/...etailKey=2ed32a5c-5995-378a-bc82-b2a0cc688e22


----------



## Landgreen

Looks like the heavy amounts will be just outside our service area. Glad that temp is forecasted to drop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Looks like the heavy amounts will be just outside our service area. Glad that temp is forecasted to drop.
> 
> View attachment 229061


Just wait for that northward shift...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 229063


Looks like we have a 50/50 chance to see any snow at all over here. Were supposed to get the winds though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Looks like the heavy amounts will be just outside our service area. Glad that temp is forecasted to drop.
> 
> View attachment 229061


Beaver Island?


----------



## Western1

My SIL has a house there. My wife last flew over thr with that pilot that just died in that crash thr


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Beaver Island?


Yes we have a beaver island. They come fat and furry there.....


----------



## BUFF

32* with clouds and pretty good breeze which is causing drifting.


----------



## Hydromaster

26° 
70% chance of snow 
Breezy at12-46mph


----------



## Mountain Bob

Funny-
https://www.newser.com/story/315248/winter-nightmare-on-va-highway-is-for-the-record-books.html


----------



## prezek

Mountain Bob said:


> Funny-
> https://www.newser.com/story/315248/winter-nightmare-on-va-highway-is-for-the-record-books.html


That stretch of 95 is a disaster all the time…doesn't matter if it's a sunny Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Mountain Bob

prezek said:


> That stretch of 95 is a disaster all the time…doesn't matter if it's a sunny Tuesday afternoon.


Yep,I grew up back there,lol. Frederick County,MD


----------



## prezek

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep,I grew up back there,lol. Frederick County,MD


Nice. Im in harford…these big storms they can barely keep 1 lane of 95 clear. And I have to say the semi drivers are some of the worst at driving at a safe speed. They still try to push 65+ in awful conditions.


----------



## TwiceStroked

prezek said:


> Nice. Im in harford…these big storms they can barely keep 1 lane of 95 clear. And I have to say the semi drivers are some of the worst at driving at a safe speed. They still try to push 65+ in awful conditions.


If Ur not turning Ur not earning, Time is Money, wanr a return load U gotta get current load 2 dest by Yesterday


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Beaver Island?


I could always set up a satellite branch over there. Nice get away. Mormons thought it was their own country for a while.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## STARSHIP

Ajlawn1 said:


> Beaver Island?


Michigan is all over the place like that. Beaver Island, and there's towns like Vulcan, Podunk, Colon, Jugville, Bad Axe and of course Paradise and Hell. We have it all. Whenever I hear "Beaver", I can't help but think of the line from Leslie Nielson in the 'Naked Gun' movie.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> I could always set up a satellite branch over there. Nice get away. Mormons thought it was their own country for a while.


If I recall, the natives and Irish put an end to the Strangites.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> If I recall, the natives and Irish put an end to the Strangites.


Alot of people weren't happy with Mormons in the mid 19th century and it why they went to Ewetah


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> If I recall, the natives and Irish put an end to the Strangites.


The mormon "king" was not well liked by anyone except maybe a few of his wives. Disliked to the extent that somebody murdered him. But the townsfolk were so happy the they marched to the jail where the murderer was being held and demanded he be let out. And I think he was let go and everyone partied. Got a book on it somewhere. Interesting read.


----------



## JCZ Inc

BUFF said:


> View attachment 229183


What weather app is this? (Sorry, I'm new here!)


----------



## Landgreen

JCZ Inc said:


> What weather app is this? (Sorry, I'm new here!)


Looks like Wunderground 10 day forecast.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> Looks like Wunderground 10 day forecast.


Yep sure is.

How is the storm up there? Looks like too much dry air is being pulled in, for the snow to make it down here. A salt run would have been nice.


----------



## Freshwater

JCZ Inc said:


> What weather app is this? (Sorry, I'm new here!)


Weather underground app. They wont tell you anything different than the weather channel app. 
The best feature with the underground is on the hourly you can go back a few hours to see what happened while you were taking a nap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Flurrying, looks like the last couple frames of radar show some lake effect starting up...storm precip is a long, long way oof yet.


----------



## Landgreen

Freshwater said:


> Yep sure is.
> 
> How is the storm up there? Looks like too much dry air is being pulled in, for the snow to make it down here. A salt run would have been nice.


Only half inch. Out salting for now. 4" in forecast for today.

With all the hoopla about this storm and weather alerts I assumed schools would be closed but they're a go for now. Hope my daughter still did her homework last night because she was planning on a snow day.


----------



## Mountain Bob

30 when went to bed,been dropping last 2 hours,now -10,light snow


----------



## EWSplow

The air temp was above 32* at 5am. Dropping about 3-4* per hour. 
The breeze is supposed to pick up too.
A little frizzle west of Milwaukee.


----------



## Hydromaster

-10° 
Air going 10-30 mph 
With a skiff of snow


----------



## BUFF

JCZ Inc said:


> What weather app is this? (Sorry, I'm new here!)


What Landgreen said


----------



## BUFF

10*, clear..... for now


----------



## EWSplow

Some flurries now and a thin layer of slush on the streets. This could get ugly.


----------



## Hydromaster

We already hit the high for today at -7 and that happened a little bit after midnight right now it's -15 but here take a look at it NWS forecast for today








Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> We already hit the high for today at -7 and that happened a little bit after midnight right now it's -15 but here take a look at it NWS forecast for today
> 
> View attachment 229269
> Lol


Do you NOAA guy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

34 and snowing with cooling as the day goes on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Started the day at 34° down to 25° now. Also had some freezing drizzle for aboot an hour. Then sleet. 

It's been snowing for aboot 3 hours now and upwards of an inch in some areas. Some have mulch less and salt is holding on those. 

According to the radar, it's just lake effect, not sure where this massive storm is. Still predicting 4" today and a couple more tonight.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Started the day at 34° down to 25° now. Also had some freezing drizzle for aboot an hour. Then sleet.
> 
> It's been snowing for aboot 3 hours now and upwards of an inch in some areas. Some have mulch less and salt is holding on those.
> 
> According to the radar, it's just lake effect, not sure where this massive storm is. Still predicting 4" today and a couple more tonight.


Storm is missing up here too. Currently 34 and snow, mist and fog. 2" down and finished routes. They bumped todays accum to 5". It would have to come in a hurry.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not sure how much we got maybe 1 1/2. Salting started about an hour ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just went north again. They might be right some areas are close to 3" and visibility is 500 feet in those areas.


----------



## m_ice

https://breakingweather.net/alberta...radar&utm_term=2014&utm_campaign=PUSH20220105


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So the 2-3" we have right now is breaking weather news?


----------



## Hydromaster

Good for you .


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> https://breakingweather.net/alberta...radar&utm_term=2014&utm_campaign=PUSH20220105


Bomb cyclone?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bomb cyclone?


Is that like a Yager bomb but different?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bomb cyclone?


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guessing 6" so far? All lake effect.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Is that like a Yager bomb but different?


Take it to the Drinking like a teenager thread fella..


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guessing 6" so far? All lake effect.


Good thing you love lake effect


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guessing 6" so far? All lake effect.


How can you tell? Still blowing a ton around here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> How can you tell? Still blowing a ton around here


Comes and goes here...one minute it's falling vertically...next minute it's sideways.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Comes and goes here...one minute it's falling vertically...next minute it's sideways.


Nevermind...


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> Nevermind...


TMI


----------



## prezek

Is lake effect a different color?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> Is lake effect a different color?


Than what?


----------



## Landgreen

prezek said:


> Is lake effect a different color?


Like yellow snow?


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Than what?


Non lake effect


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Like yellow snow?


How's Beaver Island looking...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> How's Beaver Island looking...?


Wet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How's Beaver Island looking...?


Hopefully not yellow...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> How's Beaver Island looking...?


Not sure. Cant travel there this time of month.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Not sure. Cant travel there this time of month.


That blows... At least it's not a yearly thing like it is for some...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> That blows... At least it's not a yearly thing like it is for some...


It blows during that time of the month? Sounds like a magical place


----------



## LapeerLandscape

prezek said:


> Is lake effect a different color?


It's just like the covid, you can't see it, still can't see it and then it there.


----------



## Mike_PS

let's stick to the discussion and keep the comments decent, please


----------



## Mr.Markus

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stick to the discussion and keep the comments decent, please


Michael, I think its about time you just started using the venacular..."Nevermind"


----------



## Mike_PS

Mr.Markus said:


> Michael, I think its about time you just started using the venacular..."Nevermind"


Yes, right as I bring down the ban hammer :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Yes, right as I bring down the ban hammer :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Sew mulch anger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter Storm Warning extended through 10 AM tomorrow (Friday). Flurrying now. 

Had reports of 8" in one subdivision...it's possible. 

Still light and fluffy lake effect.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter Storm Warning extended through 10 AM tomorrow (Friday). Flurrying now.
> 
> Had reports of 8" in one subdivision...it's possible.
> 
> Still light and fluffy lake effect.


Now I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, but....wouldn't 10am tomorrow be Thursday morning?

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Now I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, but....wouldn't 10am tomorrow be Thursday morning?
> 
> NYH1.


Heck if I know.. PWS

Snow globing again


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heck if I know.. PWS
> 
> Snow globing again


I know....just messing with ya!  Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 10 minutes off.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only 10 minutes off.


Yep, know how that go's, cept this year....haven't plowed once yet. 

NYH1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Today is only Thursday ?


----------



## NYH1

SHAWZER said:


> Today is only Thursday ?


Hard to say.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Today is only Thursday ?


Maybe in Oh Canada it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just unethically salted one of the first lots we plowed...had a fresh 2" after yesterday's 8" was plowed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just unethically salted one of the first lots we plowed...had a fresh 2" after yesterday's 8" was plowed.


First lot you plowed today or first lot that was plowed yesterday with 8"?

So did you salt the 2" without plowing it?

Or did you plow it a second time, but it was one of your first from yesterday and then salted it?

Come on man... Too many variables to understand what you exactly did...

In a nutshell the 8" from yesterday fact that was given is pretty much irrelevant on what went on today...

If you want to be taken seriously, get to the point...

11° here...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> First lot you plowed today or first lot that was plowed yesterday with 8"?
> 
> So did you salt the 2" without plowing it?
> 
> Or did you plow it a second time, but it was one of your first from yesterday and then salted it?
> 
> Come on man... Too many variables to understand what you exactly did...
> 
> In a nutshell the 8" from yesterday fact that was given is pretty much irrelevant on what went on today...
> 
> If you want to be taken seriously, get to the point...
> 
> 11° here...


I'm still waiting for the plane tickets to come out. Between the three of us, look what could happen.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> First lot you plowed today or first lot that was plowed yesterday with 8"?
> 
> So did you salt the 2" without plowing it?
> 
> Or did you plow it a second time, but it was one of your first from yesterday and then salted it?
> 
> Come on man... Too many variables to understand what you exactly did...
> 
> In a nutshell the 8" from yesterday fact that was given is pretty much irrelevant on what went on today...
> 
> If you want to be taken seriously, get to the point...
> 
> 11° here...


You have to read between the lines, starting yesterday. 
On plowsite, it's snowing, plowsite, still snowing, plowsite, maybe we should salt, plowsite, load salt truck, plowsite, go salt, plowsite, still snowing it goes on and on. I'm dizzy just thinking about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> First lot you plowed today or first lot that was plowed yesterday with 8"?
> 
> So did you salt the 2" without plowing it?
> 
> Or did you plow it a second time, but it was one of your first from yesterday and then salted it?
> 
> Come on man... Too many variables to understand what you exactly did...
> 
> In a nutshell the 8" from yesterday fact that was given is pretty much irrelevant on what went on today...
> 
> If you want to be taken seriously, get to the point...
> 
> 11° here...


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You have to read between the lines, starting yesterday.
> On plowsite, it's snowing, plowsite, still snowing, plowsite, maybe we should salt, plowsite, load salt truck, plowsite, go salt, plowsite, still snowing it goes on and on. I'm dizzy just thinking about it.


Oh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh.


Pi


----------



## Freshwater

Lightly furrying here, not even enough for a salt run. Probably a good thing, I have to make space in my garage to haul the X Mas totes to the attic, and make room for the backup fridge weve been using. My new fridge gets delivered today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I see we have been downgraded to a Winter Weather Advisory through 7 PM TONIGHT...THURSDAY...I think? @NYH1 ???


----------



## SHAWZER

Word on the playground it is Thursday in Canada ........


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Word on the playground it is Thursday in Canada ........


Take it to the Ontario page


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not liking this ratio...5 minutes of partial sun to 60 minutes of snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not liking this ratio...5 minutes of partial sun to 60 minutes of snow.


Its sunning here. Should I send some your way?...along with the cold air.
15*F and low tonight of 2*F.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes and thank you


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its sunning here. Should I send some your way?...along with the cold air.
> 15*F and low tonight of 2*F.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes and thank you


Take it to the bromance thread fellas...

11° still with sun poking... Calm before the storm?


----------



## TwiceStroked

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not liking this ratio...5 minutes of partial sun to 60 minutes of snow.


"GLOBAL WARMING"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing lightly and sun is somewhat visible through the clouds. Fairly typical lake effect towards the end.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh...


----------



## BUFF

Storm yesterday went on for aboot 15hrs before it cleared up at 6:30am today. Hard a few heavy bands then taper oof to lite snow then aother band would come through. Ended up with aboot 6-7" of Rocky Mtn fluff.
At sun rise it was -5* and now 10* with full solar starting to cook oof on my seameant slab sin front the wardens garage and my shop.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see we have been downgraded to a Winter Weather Advisory through 7 PM TONIGHT...THURSDAY...I think? @NYH1 ???


If it means anything, at 7 PM tonight/Thursday, I'll be at the VFW drinkin beer! Thumbs Up 

NYH1.


----------



## Western1

GIDDYUP


----------



## Hydromaster

Western1 said:


> GIDDYUP


Remember what happened last time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So everyone salted (county and contractors) this morning and it's been snowing all day with the roads, lots just wet now all of a sudden the roads are covered and slippery.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> So everyone salted (county and contractors) this morning and it's been snowing all day with the roads, lots just wet now all of a sudden the roads are covered and slippery.


Temps dropping, got wind, Mother Nature whizzed oof at Lapeer?


----------



## Western1

Hydromaster said:


> Remember what happened last time.


Not really


----------



## Landgreen

Gaylord's radar site down two weeks for maintenance. C'mon man!


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> Gaylord's radar site down two weeks for maintenance. C'mon man!l


Lansings went down for maintenance a number of years ago. We couldn't see what was coming untill it was right on top of us. Fun times....
Same 2 weeks timeframe.


----------



## magnatrac

We've got a fluffy translucent 1" here in north Oakland county. Salt held off all day just like in Lapeer until the sun started going down.
There'll be another round of salt in the morning which I don't mind. 
When the westside is plowing we're salting . Once things dry up the salt flats should be looking good!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Gaylord's radar site down two weeks for maintenance. C'mon man!


@SHAWZER wanna move your rock to Meatchickin...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ..... I contract through MM Trucking .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like plow #4 of the week. It will make 8 out of the last 11 days we've been out salting/plowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like plow #4 of the week. It will make 8 out of the last 11 days we've been out salting/plowing.


It is Winter...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like plow #4 of the week. It will make 8 out of the last 11 days we've been out salting/plowing.


Making MP money?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It is Winter...


Thanks, I missed the memo...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Making MP money?


Sure...wish I had more MPs, absolutely amazing how well they clean. Makes me hate the Blizzard and HLA I have left on tractors.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...wish I had more MPs, absolutely amazing how well they clean. Makes me hate the Blizzard and HLA I have left on tractors.


There is a cat loader with MP for sale here...has your name all over it


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> has your name all over it


Not sure how they spell Mark in Illernoize, but it's not C-A-T...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks, I missed the memo...


Obviously...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure how they spell Mark in Illernoize, but it's not C-A-T...


I know in illernoiz we spell mini mark J-O-H-N


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1.5" or so on the south side of town, 3-4 through the center and 2 north. 

I don't have Cat/MP money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Sure ..... I contract through MM Trucking .


Cash upfront if you are a friend of @SHAWZER ...

Large bills only


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Obviously...


It's been a year so cut him some slack.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> We've got a fluffy translucent 1" here in north Oakland county. Salt held off all day just like in Lapeer until the sun started going down.
> There'll be another round of salt in the morning which I don't mind.
> When the westside is plowing we're salting . Once things dry up the salt flats should be looking good!


Tonight after my grandsons basketball game I loaded the salt and parked it inside. We still have light snow falling and it's supposed to get pretty chilly tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Actually we hauled snow Monday and Tuesday so 10 out of 11 days we've done some type of snow work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually we hauled snow Monday and Tuesday so 10 out of 11 days we've done some type of snow work.


Off the ramp or parking structure?


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tonight after my grandsons basketball game I loaded the salt and parked it inside. We still have light snow falling and it's supposed to get pretty chilly tonight.


Funny I just loaded up and parked inside ten minutes ago lol.

Can I charge extra for warm salt.....?

I just shoveled a 1/2" of fluff of the walks at my house. The moon is clearly visible yet it's snowing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Off the ramp or parking structure?


The other ramp that apparently we're not supposed to use a skidsteer on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Funny I just loaded up and parked inside ten minutes ago lol.
> 
> Can I charge extra for warm salt.....?
> 
> I just shoved a 1/2" of fluff of the walks at my house. The moon is clearly visible yet it's snowing!
> View attachment 229465


Same here about the moon, even a couple stars and yet snowing.


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> I just shoveled a 1/2" of fluff of the walks at my house. The moon is clearly visible yet it's snowing!


It's called lunar snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> It's called lunar snow. Thumbs Up


Do you micro dose that!


----------



## NYH1

NYH1 said:


> If it means anything, at 7 PM tonight/Thursday, I'll be at the VFW drinkin beer! Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


Me in Oomkes green, my wife in white....


----------



## SHAWZER

BUFF said:


> It's called lunar snow. Thumbs Up


Some people north of the border call it Loonie Snow ......


----------



## NYH1

NYH1 said:


> Me in Oomkes green, my wife in white....
> View attachment 229479


Two of them died within an hour of each other.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

A whopping inch... Ethically salted lots even showed water yet... 

Just across the border had 15" already...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3° and some light snow off and on.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It's down to 4° and clear sky. I debated plowing with what little snow we got because of the cold but the sun will be out so a little salt should work.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I love an intensity pickup in that 4/5 range... Illegal salting has commenced...


----------



## Landgreen

Another 2-3". Not sure where it came from. Radar station has covid and has to quarantine.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Another 2-3". Not sure where it came from. Radar station has covid and has to quarantine.


That radar station services much of the U.P. to doesn't it?


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 229489


Well it is winter...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 229489


A winter weather advisory because it's cold?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> A winter weather advisory because it's cold?


Cloudy too...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well it is winter...


Huh, who knew...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh, who knew...


Me


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Me


I know I said that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know I said that...


So did I


----------



## BUFF

6*, clear with an expected hi of 54*. Snow should cook oof pretty good today


----------



## Hydromaster

30°F
And


----------



## Ajlawn1

And just like that it's over...


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> That radar station services much of the U.P. to doesn't it?


Probably. I assumed there was overlap with radar stations. Apparently not. The cheesehead one doesnt quite reach us.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Another 2-3". Not sure where it came from. Radar station has covid and has to quarantine.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it came from the sky above.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly mostly cloud today....currently full solaring.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it came from the sky above.


I dont know. Lately I wake up and its already there.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Landgreen said:


> I dont know. Lately I wake up and its already there.


Magic


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> I dont know. Lately I wake up and its already there.


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> Magic


Dang it...spent too much time looking


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some beautiful hoarfrost this morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> 6*, clear with an expected hi of 54*. Snow should cook oof pretty good today


Topped oof at 64* and currently playing ball with the mutts standing in aboot 8" of snow in a tee shirt.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 229605


Big swing..... and a miss.... 
Please try again...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Topped oof at 64* and currently playing ball with the mutts standing in aboot 8" of snow in a tee shirt.


Pffffft. Don't you wear a tshirt year round...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had 0* earlier it’s up to 4 now.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

The temps really seemed to jump this morning, it was 0 around 6am and now at 7am it’s above 10.


----------



## Western1

Ethical presalt


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 13 here. And just got a call from someone I haven't heard from in a while. Truck won't start, I don't think the driver plugged it in, and it's blocking the other trucks. Just what I want to do first thing this morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

Take a can of either the same size as a large coffee ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 229661


That's nice...ours is from 1800-0400.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> The temps really seemed to jump this morning, it was 0 around 6am and now at 7am it's above 10.


Ours does that everyday with my plow blocking my temp sensor in the truck...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Ours does that everyday with my plow blocking my temp sensor in the truck...


What if the plow is disconnected?


----------



## SHAWZER

Can the temp sensor be relocated or is it built in ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What if the plow is disconnected?
> 
> View attachment 229671


Then its fine...



SHAWZER said:


> Can the temp sensor be relocated or is it built in ?


Probably....


----------



## BUFF

Warm, low was 31* with an expected high of 44* with clouds moving later in the morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Can the temp sensor be relocated or is it built in ?


I moved mine but apparently to Florida wasn't the right answer.


----------



## Mountain Bob

40 yesterday, and now back to 20,high winds


----------



## Turf Z

My life expectancy way down after the past 3-4 days


----------



## Freshwater

Wintery mix after 6pm...
Theyve already downgraded the high for overnight.


----------



## magnatrac

My lots have so much salt on them from the last week it'll amazing if anything stick's....


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> My lots have so much salt on them from the last week it'll amazing if anything stick's....


Ha! I followed a tanker out of Meatchickin into Indiana today and I thought he had a tire locked up from a distance. There was so much salt dust being kicked up it looked to be smoking...


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ha! I followed a tanker out of Meatchickin into Indiana today and I thought he had a tire locked up from a distance. There was so much salt dust being kicked up it looked to be smoking...


Yes we believe in "safety" so if a little is good , a lot must be better!

With those light lake effect bands it would probably work better to run a roller over the lot.
There's plenty of salt already but the fluffy crap just sits on top!


----------



## EWSplow

magnatrac said:


> My lots have so much salt on them from the last week it'll amazing if anything stick's....


I was in a menards lot today. It was white. At least there wasn't piles of salt, but I was thinking they'll be good for the 1st inch of snow. There is some frizzle in our forecast.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ha! I followed a tanker out of Meatchickin into Indiana today and I thought he had a tire locked up from a distance. There was so much salt dust being kicked up it looked to be smoking...


Breathing salt dust probably isn't the best thing for ewe, better mask up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Residual salt always looks bad when the temps drop... Most times its not a different application rate just looks alot dustier without the moisture.


----------



## Freshwater

Mixed precipitation moved from after 6pm to after 11pm now. They also bumped the temps back up. Funny the hourly shows precipitation after 1am.

Just say "we dont know" .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its been doing a light mist and below freezing for over an hour now.


----------



## Turf Z

Here as well


----------



## BUFF

And den?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> And den?


They'll get up tomorrow and Vancouver the dickens out of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A few slickery spots from the drizzle. 

Snowing now, roads are white.

Ethical Vancouverung underway.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Just finished, only a couple other companies out, either no one gives a **** or they’re going out later…


----------



## Turf Z

VERY slushy here
36 feels like 50 after the past two days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> VERY slushy here
> 36 feels like 50 after the past two days


Interesting, we just have a dusting. Took care of the ice from the freezing rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Just finished, only a couple other companies out, either no one gives a **** or they're going out later…


Do you care?


----------



## Landgreen

Salt run this morning after some freezing drizzle. Snowing a little. 

I wish they would hurry up with changing the oil on that radar station. Getting annoying.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Salt run this morning after some freezing drizzle. Snowing a little.
> 
> I wish they would hurry up with changing the oil on that radar station. Getting annoying.


Everyone's out of 15w40 Rotella


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you care?


Yup


----------



## BUFF

24* overcast


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everyone's out of 15w40 Rotella


Just go to metal supermarkets, they have tons of stock.


----------



## Randall Ave

We are supposed to be having freezing rain, but it's sunning at the moment. Need to get to TSC as they have six 5 gallon pails of Shell held for me.


----------



## Western1

Go


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> We are supposed to be having freezing rain, but it's sunning at the moment. Need to get to TSC as they have six 5 gallon pails of Shell held for me.


You change oil in NWS radars?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You change oil in NWS radars?


Better heat transfer with the oil, but I hear plow oil or synthetic ATF is the best.


----------



## SHAWZER

Randall Ave said:


> We are supposed to be having freezing rain, but it's sunning at the moment. Need to get to TSC as they have six 5 gallon pails of Shell held for me.


Peavy Mart { TSC } has 18.9 litre pails on sale for 80 bucks . Keeps going up .....


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> You change oil in NWS rThey forgot to switch to winter oils,kinda like the Texas wind generator fiasco.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Like clock work... Perfect start time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?

When?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?
> 
> When?


Here and meow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now!


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over... Full sun now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over... Full sun now...


You told it didn't you


----------



## BUFF

40* sunning


----------



## Ajlawn1

How the hell is anyone supposed to have a clue what to do anymore... 4 samples for this evening... From the small chance 20% to 2"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How the hell is anyone supposed to have a clue what to do anymore... 4 samples for this evening... From the small chance 20% to 2"...
> 
> View attachment 229931
> View attachment 229933
> View attachment 229935
> View attachment 229937


You have a big window?

Put your bed underneath it.


----------



## NYH1

We were supposed to get 3 to 6 inches over night into this morning....we got 1/4 inch.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> How the hell is anyone supposed to have a clue what to do anymore... 4 samples for this evening... From the small chance 20% to 2"...
> 
> View attachment 229931
> View attachment 229933
> View attachment 229935
> View attachment 229937


Spin the bottle and go with that forecast...


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> We were supposed to get 3 to 6 inches over night into this morning....we got 1/4 inch.
> 
> NYH1.


Seen it a million times


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Spin the bottle and go with that forecast...


Empty it first...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Empty it first...


Correct, bottle has to be empty for an accruate reading...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great..now it just spins faster.
Thanks


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Great..now it just spins faster.
> Thanks


The bottle? Or the room?

I wish I had a bottle right now....SK online learning....


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Seen it a million times


The only ones that's wrong more often the these weather guesserrologists....the Faucmeister! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The bottle? Or the room?


Yes..


Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The bottle? Or the room?
> 
> I wish I had a bottle right now....SK online learning....


I thought that being an irrigation guy you would really be further along in your education ..


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes..
> I thought that being an irrigation guy you would really be further along in your education ..


He was bizzie...irrigating.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre drink , pre eat , pre sleep , pre fix your truck , pre salt , pre plow . You will be fine .


----------



## Landgreen

NYH1 said:


> We were supposed to get 3 to 6 inches over night into this morning....we got 1/4 inch.
> 
> NYH1.


Maybe they meant millimeters.

I find that a good temp gauge is to look under the tractors for coolant leaks at fitting clamps. Definitely cold out. Big puddle.


----------



## NYH1

Landgreen said:


> Maybe they meant millimeters.
> 
> I find that a good temp gauge is to look under the tractors for coolant leaks at fitting clamps. Definitely cold out. Big puddle.


Yeah, they musta! 

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

Imagine that, more lake effect


----------



## NYH1

Calling for 2 to 4 inches by tomorrow morning. We'll see. 

The Tug's getting pounded, Osceola has 30 inches already. Might get another 6 to 8 inches over night.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Still have a 4-5 months to add to it.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s a good start. 
see what the end of February brings


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> It's a good start.
> see what the end of February brings


Yes indeed, just need a slow thaw to capture as mulch as possible.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Still have a 4-5 months to add to it.
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230033


I'm taking it, this is a good thing?

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> I'm taking it, this is a good thing?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes since the majority of our water for human use and irrigation comes from snowpack. To the south and west Utah, Az, New Mex, Nevada and Kali pull water for run oof from Colo. To the north and east Wyo, Kneb and Cans also pull water from Colo snowpack. 
A few recent years snow pack has been light or had quick thaws. The further away from the source the less water is available and reservoirs don't get replenish at the rate they're being drawn from.
There a few lakes/reservoirs in SW Kneb and NW Cans that has good Bass and Walleye fishing and low snow years they draw down quick and makes fishing a real PITA.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Still have a 4-5 months to add to it.
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230033


Never skied Purgatory, the lineups are ridiculous....


----------



## Freshwater

NYH1 said:


> I'm taking it, this is a good thing?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes, as Buff said. All those rivers from the Rockies feed the reservoirs. Basically anything west of the Mississippi.

There will be no reason for drought or low reservoirs to affect places like California this coming year. If there is a problem, its direct evidence of gross incompetence, or manipulation of the system. Something to monitor going forward.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Polar Vortex, Boom Cyclones, Frost Quake, oh my....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Polar Vortex, Boom Cyclones, Frost Quake, oh my....
> 
> View attachment 230049


Had a customer complain our first plow about the blower slamming the drives, etc.

Emailed back a day later and said nevermind, it was frost quakes. No clue if he was full of it or not.


----------



## DeVries

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Never skied Purgatory, the lineups are ridiculous....


Only if your Catholic


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Only if your Catholic


Take it to the 95 theses thread fella!

It's cold


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a customer complain our first plow about the blower slamming the drives, etc.
> 
> Emailed back a day later and said nevermind, it was frost quakes. No clue if he was full of it or not.


 I have an HOA president that constantly complains about the blower dropping too hard. Definitely using the frost quake excuse from now on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nevrmind...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> I have an HOA president that constantly complains about the blower dropping too hard. Definitely using the frost quake excuse from now on.


Hey now, go find your own natural phenomenon... Everyone's going to be using it now...


----------



## Hydromaster

36° 
Sunish in spots


----------



## Mountain Bob

All overcast. Almost 40f


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty wild tract, but fine by me...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty wild tract, but fine by me...
> 
> View attachment 230301


must have run oot of markers / crayons


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> must have run oot of markers / crayons


Sumptin... Dry slot...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty wild tract, but fine by me...
> 
> View attachment 230301


The WIILINMI triangle. ..


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty wild tract, but fine by me...
> 
> View attachment 230301


Try to keep up, was posted in an actual weather thread yesterday… 


BossPlow2010 said:


> Video
> https://fb.watch/atzuaIwuAi/


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> The WIILINMI triangle. ..


You need to add OH and ON...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> You need to add OH and ON...


WIILINOHONMI triangle


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> must have run oot of markers / crayons


----------



## Freshwater

Snowing at 40deg. Basically white rain.


----------



## m_ice

Now I see what all the fuss is about with LE...chance for frozen fog here tonight??? Lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Now I see what all the fuss is about with LE...chance for frozen fog here tonight??? Lol


That's not LE...


----------



## Hydromaster

45°
Clouding 
With a light breez @11mph


----------



## Mountain Bob

37 overcast,no wind (at my house)


----------



## Hydromaster

That doesn’t sound right.


----------



## Mountain Bob

I don't get a lot of wind that Bozone and Deadrock get,because of the mountains.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Livingstone to big timber gonna get hammered by wind today.


----------



## BUFF

It's mid- January and that means Chinook winds, a thaw and dry.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Livingstone to big timber gonna get hammered by wind today.


Doesn't look too bad on the wind map,
Livingston getting gusts up to 43mph








it looks like Wyoming is getting a pretty good
Breez


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 230503
> 
> it looks like Wyoming is getting a pretty good
> Breez


Wind keeps the riff raff away....


----------



## Mountain Bob

Wind Advisory

Start

End

Tuesday, January 11, 12:00 AM MST

Thursday, January 13, 12:00 PM MST

Source: U.S. National Weather Service

...WIND ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON MST TODAY... * WHAT...Southwest winds gusting to 65 mph. * WHERE...Beartooth Foothills and Livingston Area. * WHEN...Until Noon MST today. * IMPACTS...Periods of strong crosswinds will make travel difficult along Interstate 90 from Livingston to Big Timber and roads along the Beartooth Foothills. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... Winds this strong can make driving difficult, especially for high profile vehicles. Use extra caution and consider postponing travel until winds subside, or take an alternate route.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Wind keeps the riff raff away....


And the patio furniture


----------



## Hydromaster

Alphabet government agencies can't be trusted, ask WX all I see in Montana are a couple of winter storm watches.














the only wind advisory is down in Wyoming currently the conditions in Livingston


----------



## EWSplow

Tee shirt weather here...37* & no wind.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Tee shirt weather here...37* & no wind.


Same. Sun feels nice and warm...


----------



## BUFF

Projecting 52* at 2pm and I'll be on a patio with a pint in hand.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Projecting 52* at 2pm and I'll be on a patio with a pint in hand.


That's a good way to keep tabs on the furniture.

weighing it down.


----------



## Landgreen

32 and cloudy. 

I contacted NWS in Gaylord as to why Traverse City was no longer in the northern Michigan snow totals. They responded saying that the snowfall measurement site in Traverse got wiped out by neighboring construction. And even if they could get that data the IT guy at their office went to a different department and hes the only one that knows how to update that part of the website. On top of it they're short four staff members. And on top of that their radar is still being repaired.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> 32 and cloudy.
> 
> I contacted NWS in Gaylord as to why Traverse City was no longer in the northern Michigan snow totals. They responded saying that the snowfall measurement site in Traverse got wiped out by neighboring construction. And even if they could get that data the IT guy at their office went to a different department and hes the only one that knows how to update that part of the website. On top of it they're short four staff members. And on top of that their radar is still being repaired.


So did you ask for a tax refund?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> So did you ask for a tax refund?


I could drop off a weather rock at their site. Would be an upgrade at this point.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Western1

You should work thr


----------



## Landgreen

Western1 said:


> You should work thr


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So did you ask for a tax refund?


He's not that Dutch.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF, Hydro, Kinport and Mount. Bob, they do this out your way?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> Yes


Thats cool. Seems like a great job, a lot fun! :weightlifter: Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> Thats cool. Seems like a great job, a lot fun! :weightlifter: Thumbs Up
> 
> NYH1.


Avalanche work is always fun .
I've had the opportunity to toss a couple 1 pound charges and shoot the Avalauncher at CB and of course the human caused release.

Pisst, You can toss those mortar style fireworks too the concussion from those were usually good enough to trigger it plus there's two bangs in one

i'd rather it didn't slide and get to ski it.


----------



## NYH1

I watched a show once about avalanches. I can't remember which state, but they had bridge over a highway for the snow to go over during an avalanche. Nothing like that around here.

NYH1.


----------



## Kinport

Round here, whatever the frost quakes don’t shake loose gets cleaned up with the howitzer

that looks like Teton Pass, about 1.5 hours from us. Avalanches are an issue during the winter on many of our highways, but not so much right where I live. They do use explosives to clear our ski hill though. Besides first tracks, one of the benefits of getting to the hill early is watching/hearing avy control. In jr high me and my buddies would always make an out-of-boundaries run to find the little shack where the explosives were kept. We’d ski slow and talk in whispers cause we were scared loud noises/sudden movements could make the explosives go off:laugh:


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mountain Bob

NYH1 said:


> BUFF, Hydro, Kinport and Mount. Bob, they do this out your way?


No.Bridger Bowl quit using their gun in 2009. Was neat hearing it before.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snoglobing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We’re getting just a bit of freezing rain, just enough for a salting


----------



## Hydromaster

27°
5-14mph
Gunna have to plow a couple of drives 
(Soon)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 230611
> 
> 27°
> 5-14mph
> Gunna have to plow a couple of drives
> (Soon)


Don't rush into it...


----------



## Hydromaster

Correct, no sense Panicking, it’s not so deep that you couldn’t drive in it


----------



## Mountain Bob

It missed us again,just some flurries
But looking west,Wade should get a salt run.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> It missed us again,just some flurries
> But looking west,Wade should get a salt run.


It's going completely around us, down the west side moving east under us and back up the east side.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's going completely around us, down the west side moving east under us and back up the east side.


Sew, your in the dry slot?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Sew, your in the dry slot?


Big one


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> BUFF, Hydro, Kinport and Mount. Bob, they do this out your way?


yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Spitting and sputtering all morning... Seems to have stopped now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ajlawn1 said:


> Spitting and sputtering all morning... Seems to have stopped now...


GMC ??


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow Alert - Expecting 0 to 80 inches of Snow

Starting - Saturday , Sunday or Monday or not at all .

Recommendations - Stock up on all necessitates and prepare for Snowpocalypse or a beautiful weekend .

Either one is possible . 

:laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster

Sandwiches go well in both situations


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> Sandwiches go well in both situations


Make mine pulled pork,heavy on the sauce.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Make mine pulled pork,heavy on the sauce.


Sew,, fireball for you.


----------



## NYH1

Last night they said we're supposed to get 2 to 6 inches late Sunday into Mornday morning. Now they're saying up to 15 inches. Guess we'll see.

NYH1.


----------



## magnatrac

NYH1 said:


> Last night they said we're supposed to get 2 to 6 inches late Sunday into Mornday morning. Now they're saying up to 15 inches. Guess we'll see.
> 
> NYH1.


Lowest number , divide by two usually works out well here!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Snow Alert - Expecting 0 to 80 inches of Snow
> 
> Starting - Saturday , Sunday or Monday or not at all .
> 
> Recommendations - Stock up on all necessitates and prepare for Snowpocalypse or a beautiful weekend .
> 
> Either one is possible .
> 
> :laugh:


Stock up on dog food and 15w40


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Stock up on dog food and 15w40


The mutt does her own shopping at Petco. Kinda funny to watch her in the store.
Don't need 15w40, I've got a box of red wine. Good for chilly winter nights.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> The mutt does her own shopping at Petco. Kinda funny to watch her in the store.
> Don't need 15w40, I've got a box of red wine. Good for chilly winter nights.


Box wine.... aren't ewe upity


----------



## LapeerLandscape

10* out with a fairly heavy dusting, some might even call it a skiff anyway we’re still getting light snow.


----------



## Western1

Plz send some down here


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 10* out with a fairly heavy dusting, some might even call it a skiff anyway we're still getting light snow.


Wow judging by radar that LE from the northeast


----------



## Western1

10 here NO skiff. Pretty clear in sky anyway


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Box wine.... aren't ewe upity


I was expecting to be accused of being Dutch.


----------



## Western1

You must be Dutch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was expecting to be accused of being Dutch.


Dutch have better taste than drinking wine oot of boxes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 10* out with a fairly heavy dusting, some might even call it a skiff anyway we're still getting light snow.


Full solar going on here...well kinda. Sun isn't quite that high yet.

A bit chilly as well.


----------



## Western1

Suns out but temp not going up


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Freshwater

Not sure if considered weather.

Underwater volcano crazy footage from satellite.






View from beach plus tsunami.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Freshwater said:


> Not sure if considered weather.
> 
> Underwater volcano crazy footage from satellite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from beach plus tsunami.


Take it to the huge eruption in the Western pacific thread fella!


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Not sure if considered weather.
> 
> Underwater volcano crazy footage from satellite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from beach plus tsunami.


Need one of those on the east coast too...


----------



## SHAWZER

BC tsunmi warning now .......


----------



## Hydromaster

British Columbia?

I wonder if it will wash all the salt away. 

Newsflash , the level of salt increases in the world’s oceans


----------



## DeVries

What strikes me about this is ever square inch of our earth is being "watched"
Crazy


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> What strikes me about this is ever square inch of our earth is being "watched"
> Crazy


Not just being watched...


----------



## Western1

18 degrees still clear.


----------



## prezek

DeVries said:


> What strikes me about this is ever square inch of our earth is being "watched"
> Crazy


Yet one of my bright red and lettered up trucks was stolen 6 weeks ago and hasn't turned up…


----------



## NYH1




----------



## Western1

Calm before the storm?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dutch have better taste than drinking wine oot of boxes.


Klompen???


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> What strikes me about this is ever square inch of our earth is being "watched"
> Crazy


You shouldnt buy truck boxes off people on the internet then....


----------



## BUFF

Hit 48* with full solar all day... actually got a little sun burn while tossing the ball to the mutts.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Hit 48* with full solar all day... actually got a little sun burn while tossing the ball to the mutts.


That's nice


----------



## NYH1

Welp, it's official....we have no temperature!  :dancing:

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> Welp, it's official....we have no temperature!  :dancing:
> 
> NYH1.
> View attachment 230807


We will be at 2 degrees soon. But snow, then rain in the mid 40s early Monday morning, then back to the 20s?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's nice


It was, black t shirt, lawn chair, beer, bucket of tennis balls for the mutts and life was good for all...


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Welp, it's official....we have no temperature!  :dancing:
> 
> NYH1.
> View attachment 230807


Duz that also equal the IQ in the residents too?????


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> It was, black t shirt, lawn chair, beer, bucket of tennis balls for the mutts and life was good for all...


It's currently 5 and don't think it got above 15 today


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It was, black t shirt, lawn chair, beer, bucket of tennis balls for the mutts and life was good for all...


Need to get you one of these... Amplifies your throws with minimal effort...


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Duz that also equal the IQ in the residents too?????


Hard to say! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's currently 5 and don't think it got above 15 today


So sucks (again to be ewe) eh.....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need to get you one of these... Amplifies your throws with minimal effort...
> 
> View attachment 230809


Got a chuck it for the long tosses...


----------



## Western1

12 still pretty clear out


----------



## Randall Ave

0 here.


----------



## Western1

a


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> 0 here.


Zero snow?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Zero snow?


Snow should start around 6 tonight, but. We are at 7 degrees now, around midnight temps should be 45 per the weather guessers. Gonna be like moving soupy mashed taters. I'm supposed to be in a town truck tonight as they are a man short. So I gets to fill in some driveways tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like fun ....


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Snow should start around 6 tonight, but. We are at 7 degrees now, around midnight temps should be 45 per the weather guessers. Gonna be like moving soupy mashed taters. I'm supposed to be in a town truck tonight as they are a man short. So I gets to fill in some driveways tonight.


Keep score of how many mailboxes you hit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Snow should start around 6 tonight, but. We are at 7 degrees now, around midnight temps should be 45 per the weather guessers. Gonna be like moving soupy mashed taters. I'm supposed to be in a town truck tonight as they are a man short. So I gets to fill in some driveways tonight.


Will that get you the mobile rate and not just the regular shop rate? If so you're buying later.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Will that get you the mobile rate and not just the regular shop rate? If so you're buying later.


Unknown as of yet, And if its hanging over into the road, it is fair game.


----------



## CCSnow

Love those early start times...


----------



## kg26

Think winter storm Izzy is drunk shes gone too far south we need her up here in the mid west.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@Michael J. Donovan looks like you are bullseye? Got the water heater ready? What's the forecast?


----------



## Mike_PS

Yeah, we're expecting anywhere from 6-12 inches starting soon...we'll see what we get


----------



## Randall Ave

It is 23 here at the moment, and my Saturday oil change just showed up.


----------



## Western1

Charging double


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Charging double


It came to a little over $700.00


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> It came to a little over $700.00


Did you tell him about the shortage of Rotella and you had to score some off the black market.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you tell him about the shortage of Rotella and you had to score some off the black market.


Actually yes I did.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Actually yes I did.


Can ship ewe a skid if you need more..


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you tell him about the shortage of Rotella and you had to score some off the black market.


Would it be black market or secondary market...?

We could fill some Rotella bottles with Delvac...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Would it be black market or secondary market...?
> 
> We could fill some Rotella bottles with Delvac...


whoa whoa whoa , has it come to this…
Sacrilege


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Can ship ewe a skid if you need more..
> View attachment 230901


I'm good on lubricant, thanks.


----------



## Western1

Nvrmnd


----------



## NYH1

Changed everything again. Now 2 to 4 inches by morning and another 1 to 4 inches tomorrow late afternoon/night.

Got about an inch so far and it just started sleeting. 

NYH1.


----------



## Freshwater

What a tease....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ethical pre-salt this morning looking like a bust...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> What a tease....
> 
> View attachment 230917


So close


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ethical pre-salt this morning looking like a bust...


It's below freezing, right?

That's all that matters...


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> So close


Yet so far away....


----------



## Western1

22 and still pretty clear


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's below freezing, right?
> 
> That's all that matters...


I'm at that point anymore...


----------



## Mountain Bob

36f already. But got a storm moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Hydromaster

35° and very breezy 


Update: Miami Beach lift is spinning.
Due to high winds the Grizzly Peak lift is currently on WIND HOLD @ Red Lodge Mountain. Stay tuned for an update around 11 AM.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 35° and very breezy
> 
> Update: Miami Beach lift is spinning.
> Due to high winds the Grizzly Peak lift is currently on WIND HOLD @ Red Lodge Mountain. Stay tuned for an update around 11 AM.


Are they plowing the roads?


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Are they plowing the roads?


No.
They're not even plowing the parking lots


----------



## Ajlawn1

I knew I pre-salted this morning for a reason and was smart...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> No.
> They're not even plowing the parking lots
> View attachment 230949


It looks like they should have preplowed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Drizzling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A 20% chance of freezing drizzle or snow and a Winter Weather Advisory...after a bunch of folks crashed. 

Kewl foreguess.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WWA went from 4 pm to 10pm now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> WWA went from 4 pm to 10pm now...


EST?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You know it's Meatchicken when 100% sunshine is news.

We had 100% sunshine on Saturday. I did an unofficial, preliminary look back through the records here at WOOD and I counted only 14 days since 1979 when we had 100% sunshine of a day in January in Grand Rapids. That's about one 100% sunshine day every 3 years.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> WWA went from 4 pm to 10pm now...


The grocery stores must have put pressure on the weather service because they weren't selling enough bread and milk.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The grocery stores must have put pressure on the weather service because they weren't selling enough bread and milk.


But the only place shelves are full are Gary, Inditucky...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the only place shelves are full are Gary, Inditucky...


And Bidenville.


----------



## Western1

What about Brandonburg?


----------



## Mountain Bob

32, was 40 yesterday, looks like another OK day. Storm tonight, 4", but I hope for more, chase some californians out of the state.


----------



## Western1

Might be a Vancouver kinda day


----------



## Mr.Markus

Western1 said:


> Might be a Vancouver kinda day


Youre supposed to drop the U if your American...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Getting serious now....


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting serious now....
> 
> View attachment 231181


Are you on your way to Wisconsin?
If you watch any movies and someone is driving from Chicago to Wisconsin, that's what it looks like. Movies don't lie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting serious now....
> 
> View attachment 231181


Must be...you cleaned your dash.


----------



## Western1

41 degrees at 6am. Wtf


----------



## Western1

12 tonight


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> 41 degrees at 6am. Wtf


Yup, 39 here and colder as the day goes on with a low of 8 tonight.


----------



## Mountain Bob

About 4" so far,powder, 5f. I bet Bozeman and Livingstone roads are covered in ice, after those preceding warm days.


----------



## Western1

Snow on top of ice. That’s a nice combo


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 231269


Better start Vancovering...you can melt that with a couple applications.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 231269


Better pull all the trucks off the road.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Better pull all the trucks off the road.


Permanently?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Permanently?


Until it quits snowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Until it quits snowing.


I like permanently better...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Hydromaster

8°
2"+in town
A bit more up at the ski area.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Permanently?


Just the Fords?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Just the Fords?


Yes, they're the only ones that seem to stay on the road anyway...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Starting to flurrieeeeeee


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Starting to flurrieeeeeee


Ready for a solid half inch?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Ready for a solid half inch?


No...not sure what I would do.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, they're the only ones that seem to stay on the road anyway...


They stay on the road because even the toe truck driver knows they are not worth picking up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good inch of cotton...


----------



## Western1

It’s not blowing clear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nothing a good Vancovering won't solve.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing a good Vancovering won't solve.


Seal skin.?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing a good Vancovering won't solve.


Beat me to it


----------



## Ajlawn1

The city that doesn't even want to be part of its own state is dealing with a pretty serious...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who are you talking to?


He's on first...


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Again?


----------



## Western1

Really?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Again?
> 
> View attachment 231435


Is it February 2nd?


----------



## Western1




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Again?
> 
> View attachment 231435




That map was tweeted on the 11th by them... Good grief, from dated memes to weather forecasts now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That map was tweeted on the 11th by them... Good grief, from dated memes to weather forecasts now...
> 
> View attachment 231439


I don't twit...and whoever posted it, posted it today.

I checked and thought it was updated...so whatever.

PS The politics thread was closed.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS The politics thread was closed.


I know... Thanks alot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know... Thanks alot...


Don't blame me...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> and whoever posted it, posted it today.
> 
> I checked and thought it was updated...so whatever.


You checked what? Sounded good so let's roll it out into the media world...? This is how misinformation starts...


----------



## Western1

Just rename it the hey dudes thread


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> You checked what? Sounded good so let's roll it out into the media world...? This is how misinformation starts...


Already got me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You checked what? Sounded good so let's roll it out into the media world...? This is how misinformation starts...


Yes...you should have taken a longer nap, you're very angry today.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> You checked what? Sounded good so let's roll it out into the media world...? This is how misinformation starts...


Are you saying that trip edges don't save transmissions?( when it's snowing)


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Again?
> 
> View attachment 231435


Phile dry slot foto


----------



## DeVries

I'm heading way south if that is on its way. After the last one not sure I can handle another.
I haven't seen/heard thunder snow in about 5 years, I heard it 3 times with the last storm. You know its snowing hard when


----------



## Mountain Bob

27f 3" new powder. Shower looks like it is almost over. So I suppose the idiot new neighbors will plow the road off, back down to the ice, so we will have warm ice road again, worse traction in the world.


----------



## Hydromaster

24°
Snow globing up on the hill









You would think we would have a lot of snow, but we'rebelow avg.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So we're back to new forecasts every hour on the hour. 

90% chance tomorrow...around an inch.

50% tomorrow...no guesses at accumulation.

80% tomorrow...around 2 inches. 

I'll update Sunday if any of them were right. Based on the wind forecast and the clipper system, I wouldn't be too surprised to see even more.


----------



## SHAWZER

Clean your window ........ ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Clean your window ........ ?


And kick the dog off the couch.


----------



## NYH1




----------



## Kinport

Froggy and a little chilly









The resultant hoar frost was worth a photo


----------



## NYH1

How bout that humidity!


----------



## Western1

16 and clear


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> 16 and clear


Got 4 degrees and sunny, but I gots to play outside on a dump truck this morning. getten to old for this crap. and a inner axle seal job on the front axle of a Mighty Dodge, if he shows up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

18° and snowing. A refreshing breeze of 15 gusting to 30.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Woke up to 20* and snow just across the bridge. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## Western1

Safe riding


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it's OVER.

Time to go Vancover.


----------



## Western1

What did you get? Inch?


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric Salt ........ ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Metric Salt ........ ?


When it's sold by the tonne


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 6 degress outside there now, and no one showed up yet. Guess it is a trip to the dinner for some runny eggs.


----------



## Western1

Stay warm


----------



## Hydromaster

21°
Clearing
Looking for a high in the low 40s


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> What did you get? Inch?


Not even a metric inch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A frost...?


Mark Oomkes said:


> Not even a metric inch.


----------



## Western1

What about a centimeter?


----------



## jomama45

Randall Ave said:


> Got 4 degrees and sunny, but I gots to play outside on a dump truck this morning. getten to old for this crap. and a inner axle seal job on the front axle of a Mighty Dodge, if he shows up.


It can always be worse, I think these guy's were doing a brake job, and it was probably 5 degrees.....


----------



## Mountain Bob

jomama45 said:


> It can always be worse, I think these guy's were doing a brake job, and it was probably 5 degrees.....


Mobile repair.Some of those guys make very good money.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Mobile repair.Some of those guys make very good money.


But loose money on their parts inventory…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mountain Bob said:


> Mobile repair.Some of those guys make very good money.


Do I need to post @Randall Ave 's rate sign again!


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do I need to post @Randall Ave 's rate sign again!


Dunno,never saw it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weat...aught-on-satellite-swirling-up-lake-michigan/


----------



## Hydromaster

WoW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The snow being OVER is over.

It's been snowing lightly for a couple hours now. Not really accumulating much. Had about a half inch on the north side of town.


----------



## magnatrac

Just had a nice quick salt run here. Was snowing good for a few minutes , ended up with a fluffy coating under a 1/2" Had to work fast because the sun started to show itself .


----------



## Mr.Markus

magnatrac said:


> Just had a nice quick salt run here. Was snowing good for a few minutes , ended up with a fluffy coating under a 1/2" Had to work fast because the sun started to show itself .


Should've been Vancouvered 10° ago...


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 21°
> Clearing
> Looking for a high in the low 40s
> View attachment 231619


Aboot the same temps
here and sunning


----------



## magnatrac

Mr.Markus said:


> Should've been Vancouvered 10° ago...


Clouds rolled back in and the county is just getting going. 
I figure if I'm finishing when they are starting I must be doing something right!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Getting a few flake from the Meatchickin lake...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting a few flake from the Meatchickin lake...


You're welcome


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting a few flake from the Meatchickin lake...


Who's visiting?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Who's visiting?


Who knows... I'll raise the draw bridge just in case though...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy, WWA...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it getting serious?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Showers mainly before 1 PM...now showers mainly before 4 PM...which precedes the showers forecasted for tonight. 

And then tomorrow night into Monday. 

Similar pattern to this summer...wouldn't rain for a long period, then it wouldn't stop raining.


----------



## Randall Ave

jomama45 said:


> It can always be worse, I think these guy's were doing a brake job, and it was probably 5 degrees.....


This guy's hydraulic fluid looks a little lumpy, maybe has some water in it.


----------



## Randall Ave

I got the truck inside, it a GMC 6500, but it's blocking in this Dodge. There's no Ford's in here tho.


----------



## Western1

Looks nice


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> Looks nice


Nope, almost empty.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Nope, almost empty.
> View attachment 231683


What was that? A orange julius?


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> What was that? A orange julius?


Hey I'm old, have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Western1

Enjoy


----------



## Western1

He’s been dealing with enough 80-90W


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> I got the truck inside, it a GMC 6500, but it's blocking in this Dodge. There's no Ford's in here tho.
> View attachment 231681


Randall, can you setup ring & pinion gear?

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> Randall, can you setup ring & pinion gear?
> 
> NYH1.


I've done it before. Even when I'm sober.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> I've done it before. Even when I'm sober.


I got spoiled by chevys, with their "standardized" setup. Which was good, I had to O/H quite a few, suburbans towing huge rv's on these mountains.


----------



## Landgreen

Randall Ave said:


> I've done it before. Even when I'm sober.


Do you fix mailboxes too?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Landgreen said:


> Do you fix mailboxes too?
> View attachment 231711


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> I've done it before. Even when I'm sober.


Lol, thats good, not a lot of guys can do them.

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

NYH1 said:


> Lol, thats good, not a lot of guys can do them.
> 
> NYH1.


I made no mention of the end results.


----------



## STARSHIP

Landgreen said:


> Do you fix mailboxes too?
> View attachment 231711


I had a drunk driver veer off the road and break my double mailbox at the rental. This happens about once a year, so this time around involved some construction adhesive to glue the 4x4's together, and a 2x4 splint screwed in on the side. This will work until the next drunk takes it out again. I can send you my blueprint diagram if you would like, lol.


----------



## Landgreen

STARSHIP said:


> I had a drunk driver veer off the road and break my double mailbox at the rental. This happens about once a year, so this time around involved some construction adhesive to glue the 4x4's together, and a 2x4 splint screwed in on the side. This will work until the next drunk takes it out again. I can send you my blueprint diagram if you would like, lol.


My employee took the initiative to notify the customer of the damage he did then proceeded to repair it witb a splint like you mentioned. We'll replace post in the spring after ground thaws.

Years back I had a driver that backed into a neighbors box and snapped off the post. Just drove off not noticing.The neighbor was right there when it happened. Called us saying he tried to wave down my guy. I asked my driver if he saw the neighbor waving his arms. He said " yeah i noticed that guy and thought he was just being friendly so I waved back as I drove off."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Speaking of waving...had a guy in a Tesla waving at me yesterday after I salted his electric car...just like I salted the gas cars next to his.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thankfully it's a Sunday...kind of a late start to the snow and late to accumulate to trigger depth.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thankfully it's a Sunday...kind of a late start to the snow and late to accumulate to trigger depth.


Sooooo are you starting late...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo are you starting late...


Didn't get up early enough to preplow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't get up early enough to preplow.


Good couple inches already, NWS bumped the area up to 3-6"... Might have to plow with the storm this go around...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was planning on Vancovering a few places but it got serious in the last hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This event is definitely overperforming according to the guesses.


----------



## SHAWZER

Serious snow clark ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Prediction is still at around an inch....there's 2 down already.


----------



## Turf Z

We’ve got close to 3”


----------



## Ajlawn1

3-4" already and plowing with the storm isn't working...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wonder when the guy with the 97 Chevy, straight blade and hitch spreader is going to start this 5 acre Target next door...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 3-4" already and plowing with the storm isn't working...


What?

But all the experts insist this is the only way to do it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> We've got close to 3"


 After the last burst that sounds about right.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What?
> 
> But all the experts insist this is the only way to do it.


This was a possible hard salt event a couple days ago, maybe an inch... We're 5-6" now.

Running to shop to wake another loader out of hibernation...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

You guys keep up the good work. I will be hitting the trails again this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys keep up the good work. I will be hitting the trails again this morning.


SKWBE


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys keep up the good work. I will be hitting the trails again this morning.


SKWBE X2


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> This was a possible hard salt event a couple days ago, maybe an inch... We're 5-6" now.
> 
> Running to shop to wake another loader out of hibernation...


You need some guys from the east side to help out?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BossPlow2010

Western1 said:


> es


What does this mean/ stand for?


----------



## Western1

No Vanhover here


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> What does this mean/ stand for?


I have a problem with leaving off the first letter sometimes. It's yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> You need some guys from the east side to help out?


Yes, come to the UP and ride snowmobile with us.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> I have a problem with leaving off the first letter sometimes. It's yes


I thought it was French


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought it was French


Extra special for some on here?


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought it was French


You coming back for the big snow tomorrow?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> You coming back for the big snow tomorrow?


Yes my son has to work tomorrow and if we get enough snow to plow that would be nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So if the road is snow covered, that makes it OK to make a right turn from the left lane, right?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So if the road is snow covered, that makes it OK to make a right turn from the left lane, right?


Probably wearing a mask to


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> So if the road is snow covered, that makes it OK to make a right turn from the left lane, right?


Only if you are driving a ford,tesla or jeep.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No idea what it was or what she was wearing, too bizzie trying to keep from hitting her.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ontario plates ....... ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So if the road is snow covered, that makes it OK to make a right turn from the left lane, right?


Right, left, then right. Sure.


----------



## EWSplow

12* this morning and there's around 2" of snow on the ground. Gotta get my sidewalks done before the foot traffic gets heavy.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speaking of waving...had a guy in a Tesla waving at me yesterday after I salted his electric car...just like I salted the gas cars next to his.


So mulch anger


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> You need some guys from the east side to help out?


Yeah need you to tell me where the smoke screw is on this Deere... Not rolling coal to my liking...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah need you to tell me where the smoke screw is on this Deere... Not rolling coal to my liking...
> 
> View attachment 231759


Then jump out of the kids toys and get in a real machine!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah need you to tell me where the smoke screw is on this Deere... Not rolling coal to my liking...
> 
> View attachment 231759


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CLBTZPG


----------



## STARSHIP

Landgreen said:


> My employee took the initiative to notify the customer of the damage he did then proceeded to repair it witb a splint like you mentioned. We'll replace post in the spring after ground thaws.
> 
> Years back I had a driver that backed into a neighbors box and snapped off the post. Just drove off not noticing.The neighbor was right there when it happened. Called us saying he tried to wave down my guy. I asked my driver if he saw the neighbor waving his arms. He said " yeah i noticed that guy and thought he was just being friendly so I waved back as I drove off."


I should've take a picture (and knocked on wood), but we had a loader with a 14' straight blade doing roads in a condo complex, and it followed a sidewalk ramp, and then skipping over the curb. It ended up taking down a double post 12+ bank of mailboxes this morning. We are using the 5 gallon buckets with sand and 2x4's right now, lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah need you to tell me where the smoke screw is on this Deere... Not rolling coal to my liking...
> 
> View attachment 231759


Chrome stack?

Nobwonder you can't afford MPs.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chrome stack?
> 
> Nobwonder you can't afford MPs.


It's part of the Southbend package which also includes over size chrome wheels with spinners and low profile "z" speed rated tyres..... cuz chrome adds a tremendous amount of speed and performance...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> Then jump out of the kids toys and get in a real machine!!


Like what? A Ventrac with a Kawasaki!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chrome stack?
> 
> Nobwonder you can't afford MPs.





BUFF said:


> It's part of the Southbend package which also includes over size chrome wheels with spinners and low profile "z" speed rated tyres..... cuz chrome adds a tremendous amount of speed and performance...


I read on the Interweb you can expect up to 12% HP increase with Chrome vs. black pipe... So yes chrome is the way to go...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fire lane and front walk were cleared at Target by noon... I think they split after that...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fire lane and front walk were cleared at Target by noon... I think they split after that...
> 
> View attachment 231763


Immigration working the area?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Immigration working the area?


Leaving no Juan there 2 plow?


----------



## BUFF

Ci


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Immigration working the area?


Oh no toothless hilljack... I got a good look when I nicely asked him to not stack his fire lane snow on some of our sidewalks...


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 231767


Don't worry they are never right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If today is anything like yesterday, we should be seeing 4-6" today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> If today is anything like yesterday, we should be seeing 4-6" today.


It's wait and see weather.


----------



## SHAWZER

More Window Weather ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

I quit...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I quit...
> 
> View attachment 231801


Going to be cutting diamonds tomorrow…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I quit...
> 
> View attachment 231801


Better not, bitcoin really dropped in value.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's wait and see weather.


Waited all night and now I see it snowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Light snow started about an hour ago and now we wait and see.


----------



## Turf Z

Been snowing since about 3am here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Been snowing since about 3am here.


Wondered about that. Checked the window radar a few times and saw it west but it didn't start here until 530ish.


----------



## EWSplow

About 1.5" here and still snowing. 
I have no idea when it started, I thought I heard 2am. Supposed to continue until noon.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah need you to tell me where the smoke screw is on this Deere... Not rolling coal to my liking...
> 
> View attachment 231759


Tow mirrors


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It’s starting to get serious out, I should do the same.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Been snowing since about 3am here.


Geez didn't start here till 6am...


----------



## BossPlow2010

So, Detroit’s KDTX radar goes down today for 2 weeks, because repairing it in the spring or summer would make too much sense…


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So if the road is snow covered, that makes it OK to make a right turn from the left lane, right?


Your right or mine.?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> I quit...
> 
> Following the guys from Target...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Your right or mine.?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geez didn't start here till 6am...


Inditucky...always behind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This weather really brings out the best drivers...


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BUFF

Looks like some seat time late tonight spilling into to Tuesday..
payuppayuppayuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather really brings out the best drivers...


Jersey Plates?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> So, Detroit's KDTX radar goes down today for 2 weeks, because repairing it in the spring or summer would make too much sense…


We've already talked about this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> We've already talked about this...


You're supplying NWS with 15w50 at an inflated price?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're supplying NWS with 15w50 at an inflated price?


No the do it in Spring/Summer thingy...

But that's not a bad idea I am sitting on a surplus now....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It’s getting so bad out I put my plow on and drove to the restaurant.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Got about an inch so far. Radar is showing what appears to be a dry slot forming over the lake.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's getting so bad out I put my plow on and drove to the restaurant.


Ooo, looks like lapeer is just out of the radar sweep…


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather really brings out the best drivers...


Are you out driving...?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you out driving...?


Can't be. He said the best, not the worst…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Of v


Mr.Markus said:


> Are you out driving...?


No, salting. And avoiding crashes so far.


----------



## Western1

But not driving?


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ooo, looks like lapeer is just out of the radar sweep…
> View attachment 231811


The radar couldn't find Lapeer. ..


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> The radar couldn't find Lapeer. ..


Oil shortage.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> But not driving?


He must be feeding the chickens with a pail of salt


----------



## EWSplow

The snow is winding down here. 
Probably another hour or two before its done on the eastern side of the lake. 
I can't guarantee it'll find Lapeer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The snow is winding down here.
> Probably another hour or two before its done on the eastern side of the lake.
> I can't guarantee it'll find Lapeer.


Oh it's found us alright, we probably have 4 inches since about 6 am. It's really light fluffy stuff.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Oh it's found us alright, we probably have 4 inches since about 6 am. It's really light fluffy stuff.


On the radar it looks like it could continue for awhile. 
Light powder here, so you can take big bites and not damage equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Jersey Plates?


Saw one yesterday...didn't dare try to get a pic the way they were driving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you out driving...?


Did some drifting after the last district attorney pulled out in front of me.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw one yesterday...didn't dare try to get a pic the way they were driving.


I was doing the best I could.


----------



## Freshwater

They got one right. About 2-3 inches here. And it stopped 2hrs early. Home for dinner and take my son to basketball practice. I'll go do final cleanup after rush hour.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> So, Detroit's KDTX radar goes down today for 2 weeks, because repairing it in the spring or summer would make too much sense…


Gaylord is up and running. Hate to tell you but seemed like it took three weeks.


----------



## Hydromaster

27°
Light snow


----------



## Mountain Bob

24f 2" don't think much more will drop.


----------



## Turf Z

What did you end up with today Mark?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Turf Z said:


> What did you end up with today Mark?


ZZZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Western1

Landgreen said:


> Gaylord is up and running. Hate to tell you but seemed like it took three weeks.


Radars all messed up around here today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We ended up with 4 1/2 to 5 inches. I just got done cleaning up all the areas that I couldn’t get to earlier. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What did you end up with today Mark?


2ish, a little more in some areas. An inch or less on the north side.

How about you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2ish, a little more in some areas. An inch or less on the north side.
> 
> How about you?


ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> Gaylord is up and running. Hate to tell you but seemed like it took three weeks.





Western1 said:


> Radars all messed up around here today


If you guys are using RadarScope, you can change radars, and go with dtw, which has long range reflectivity.
Although not precipitation depiction.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy flakes Batman!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So a 30% chance of snow showers means at least a half inch over the area.

Nice


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric Dusting ........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So a 30% chance of snow showers means at least a half inch over the area.
> 
> Nice


You act surprised...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

-4 this morning, I need a wood burning fireplace


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you guys are using RadarScope, you can change radars, and go with dtw, which has long range reflectivity.
> Although not precipitation depiction.


Thx


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you guys are using RadarScope, you can change radars, and go with dtw, which has long range reflectivity.
> Although not precipitation depiction.


Can't find it on RadarScope


----------



## Western1

Couple events must be time for a salt shortage talk


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather really brings out the best drivers...


Yup. Lady slid into the shovel crew this morning. Everybody's all right thankfully. She was driving too fast. She said her car was jinxed because this is the 2nd time this has happened... ugggghhh..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Yup. Lady slid into the shovel crew this morning. Everybody's all right thankfully. She was driving too fast. She said her car was jinxed because this is the 2nd time this has happened... ugggghhh..
> 
> View attachment 231885
> View attachment 231889
> View attachment 231887


My dad would say: the Bible says even a jackass doesn't kick the same stone twice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Yup. Lady slid into the shovel crew this morning. Everybody's all right thankfully. She was driving too fast. She said her car was jinxed because this is the 2nd time this has happened... ugggghhh..
> 
> View attachment 231885
> View attachment 231889
> View attachment 231887


Jersey plates?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> Couple events must be time for a salt shortage talk


The only damn good thing about a few of these has been ending late morning/noon and solar has worked wonders...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Jersey plates?


 Didn't notice. I was admiring all the damage our little F150 did to her vehicle. Pretty sure it's totaled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Didn't notice. I was admiring all the damage our little F150 did to her vehicle. Pretty sure it's totaled.


Little plastic thing with tires smaller than a mowers and weighs less?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Little plastic thing with tires smaller than a mowers and weighs less?


Chebby equinox I believe.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Talking single digits to zero next few nights... Figured it was time to cut the zip tie off and use it...

Look at this stupid little thing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Solar snowing...


Ajlawn1 said:


> Talking single digits to zero next few nights... Figured it was time to cut the zip tie off and use it...
> 
> Look at this stupid little thing...
> 
> View attachment 231939


Is that the one that will start the truck on fire?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Solar snowing...
> 
> Is that the one that will start the truck on fire?


That's for charging it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's for charging it.


Damn I thought it was to backfeed into the house and run it...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow globing here...


Has some of the same for aboot an hour today.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Yup. Lady slid into the shovel crew this morning. Everybody's all right thankfully. She was driving too fast. She said her car was jinxed because this is the 2nd time this has happened... ugggghhh..
> 
> View attachment 231885
> View attachment 231889
> View attachment 231887


So... not a quick learner?


----------



## BUFF

Thursday......maybe...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Thursday......maybe...
> View attachment 231965


Pretty sure Thursday will happen...more than a maybe.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dusting... So far so good...

Thermal jorts under insulated jorts today....


----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dusting... So far so good...
> 
> Thermal jorts under insulated jorts today....


Cold feet or....

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snot freezing temps


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shirley is nice Vancovering before the traffic gets heavy.


----------



## BUFF

No gelling


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> No gelling
> View attachment 232013


That's probably going to be our high today........


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232019


72? Are you back in South Beach?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> No gelling
> View attachment 232013


That loader sure has a lot of miles on it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232019


Music thread is four down and to the left one...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That loader sure has a lot of miles on it.


It's Furd Tough...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Music thread is four down and to the left one...


I don't go left...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 232037


We had a "feels like" of -19 this morning.
It seems lately its difficult to see the actual temp because they emphasize the Feels like.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> We had a "feels like" of -19 this morning.
> It seems lately its difficult to see the actual temp because they emphasize the Feels like.


Yep,weather reporting went downhill when they started "wind chill" and "feels like".
But that was probably before some here were born.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> We had a "feels like" of -19 this morning.
> It seems lately its difficult to see the actual temp because they emphasize the Feels like.


It's the new scare tactics...it's worked for the Rona so why not use it for the weather?


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> We had a "feels like" of -19 this morning.
> It seems lately its difficult to see the actual temp because they emphasize the Feels like.


I've been saying that a lot lately, it's hard to get the ambient temperature from the TV! Do you watch channel 12 also?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> it's hard to get the ambient temperature from the TV!


I always use a thermometer...but I guess things are different in Wizzconsin.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I've been saying that a lot lately, it's hard to get the ambient temperature from the TV! Do you watch channel 12 also?


Yes, Lindsay in the morning. Between that and her fancy coffee drinks it is difficult to see the actual weather.
That said, they are the least annoying in the morning.


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> I always use a thermometer...but I guess things are different in Wizzconsin.


I prefer to get the theoretical weather from the boob tube while wrapped up in blankets in my recliner, in the basement next to the fire...........


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Yes, Lindsay in the morning. Between that and her fancy coffee drinks it is difficult to see the actual weather.
> That said, they are the least annoying in the morning.


She still drives me nuts! How many trash can, car wash, lawn mowing, dog walking, underwater basket weaving forecasts do we really need!?!?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I prefer to get the theoretical weather from the boob tube while wrapped up in blankets in my recliner, in the basement next to the fire...........


So the place you were born is your comfort zone?


----------



## jomama45

"Sea smoke" is heavy this morning..
......


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> "Sea smoke" is heavy this morning..
> ......
> 
> View attachment 232059


Your fort building has gone to another level. ..


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> She still drives me nuts! How many trash can, car wash, lawn mowing, dog walking, underwater basket weaving forecasts do we really need!?!?


Trash cans here and in illernois they probably reference the distance @Philbilly2 's patio furniture has traveled.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232043


Fake news


----------



## Ajlawn1

Blizzard of 78 anniversary today... And to think @Hydromaster started plowing the year after...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes

And we cleared that in minutes with
7.5ft str8 plows too..

One window cracked partly open, defroster fan set on high, heat set on high
Control heat by opening and closing window.


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> Yes
> 
> And we cleared that in minutes with
> 7.5ft str8 plows too..
> 
> One window cracked partly open, defroster fan set on high, heat set on high
> Control heat by opening and closing window.


I know someone who could have done it faster...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Yes
> 
> And we cleared that in minutes with
> 7.5ft str8 plows too..
> 
> One window cracked partly open, defroster set on high, heat set on high
> Control heat by opening and closing window.


Time study?

How long to clean up trails? Did you clock out when getting the ice off the wipers?

Did you overwork your truck?

Hog it off or windrow everything?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes,
it took as long as it took and not one minute
Longer

yes, the truck was sore for days from being over worked .

hogging is a great way to get over a slump

clean up trails, hahahaha


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232125


Needs more colors.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232125


I saw something big for the 2nd


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> I saw something big for the 2nd


Nevermind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> I saw something big for the 2nd


Not sure if any of their predictions have come remotely close to being accurate.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if any of their predictions have come remotely close to being accurate.


Check your weather rock and get back with me


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Your fort building has gone to another level. ..


Thanks for noticing, I'm pretty proud of that one! Took a ton math modeling to get it done...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Thanks for noticing, I'm pretty proud of that one! Took a ton math modeling to get it done...........


Was your analytics team involved?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Now it's a "bomb cyclone" that will hit the east coast.
Whatever that is supposed to be.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mountain Bob said:


> Now it's a "bomb cyclone" that will hit the east coast.
> Whatever that is supposed to be.


2-3' in Boston I seen...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> 2-3' in Boston I seen...


Cool. Then all the earth firsters there will complain about dumping the snow from the streets into the water.


----------



## Chineau

oh whats in here?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was your analytics team involved?


I do my own analytics!


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232125


Playing with crayons?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Playing with crayons?


Yee Haa


----------



## SHAWZER

I got new markers .......


----------



## Turf Z

In all honesty no one asked for that


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232125


Oh great I was just talking to a friend about going riding starting next Wednesday to Sunday in the mid to western UP

Wait and see weather.


----------



## BUFF

Snow in the morning starting around 5am, should be like the last one..... In and oot quick, timing sucks though.


----------



## Western1

Bring extra coffee


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Bring extra coffee


Never picked that habit up....
MTN Dew in the morning and water or non sweetened ICE TEA the rest of the day.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Never picked that habit up....
> MTN Dew in the morning and water or non sweetened ICE TEA the rest of the day.


Monster, unsweetened tea, and water is all I drink. Every once in a great while I'll splurge for a coffee.


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Monster, unsweetened tea, and water is all I drink. Every once in a great while I'll splurge for a coffee.


Not a Energy drinker,MTN DEW is like rocket fuel for me.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Not a Energy drinker,MTN DEW is like rocket fuel for me.


I picked up the bad habit when I quit drinking...traded 1 poison for another.


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> Never picked that habit up....
> MTN Dew in the morning and water or non sweetened ICE TEA the rest of the day.


I just started drinking coffee a few years ago. Used to drink a ton of Pepsi. Now I usually only drink soda with rum or once in a while when eating.

Now, mostly Gatorade G2 and metric beer! 

NYH1.


----------



## Western1

Used to have Diet Pepsi in the morning now 2-3 cups of coffee. When I started drinking coffee it may or may not have had a little Irish cream in it


----------



## jomama45

For 6 months of the year. I drink coffee (1/2 decaf) for the majority of the day, and switch straight to alcohol after 5 or 6 pm................


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Never picked that habit up....
> MTN Dew in the morning and water or non sweetened ICE TEA the rest of the day.


Stunt your growth 
I know file post


----------



## Ajlawn1

Try to get this weather turned food thread back on track...

Nice and warm 15 right now up to upper 20's today... chance of a passing shower...


----------



## Western1

13 pretty clear out


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Try to get this weather turned food thread back on track...
> 
> Nice and warm 15 right now up to upper 20's today... chance of a passing shower...


Whats for breakfast...!? They changed the 4 cast 3 times last night for snow this morning and now its coming this afternoon but looks like just enough for Vancouvering and Im beat already. 
Got salt coming this morning so at least Im not up for nothing... -15° slightly windy.. but not 4 paragraph windy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

After 5 (or 6?) days of salting with some plowing mixed in, our lots are embarrassingly white...and not from snow. 

The LE has been kind of a pain, so we put it down a little heavier than we normally would and then the LE doesn't happen. We go too light and the LE happens and we have to go out again. 

Oh well...a bit brisk and we'll see what happens today. 

"Competition" is out doing walks and anti-icing parking lots that are as white as ours. Really don't understand that...other than trying to generate revenue.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> After 5 (or 6?) days of salting with some plowing mixed in, our lots are embarrassingly white...and not from snow.
> 
> The LE has been kind of a pain, so we put it down a little heavier than we normally would and then the LE doesn't happen. We go too light and the LE happens and we have to go out again.
> 
> Oh well...a bit brisk and we'll see what happens today.
> 
> "Competition" is out doing walks and anti-icing parking lots that are as white as ours. Really don't understand that...other than trying to generate revenue.


Ethical salting is what you call it. I read that some where.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Competition" is out doing walks and anti-icing parking lots that are as white as ours. Really don't understand that...other than trying to generate revenue.


I'm getting to the don't give a flying duck on the salt over application anymore... Had a slip and fall come through this past Summer from last Feb. Had two Mon during the event... People are stupid and the burden has been placed solely on the contractor even if the property hasn't met spec...

Until something is done with the frivolous suits from a slip fall get reeled in I'm ok with seeing over salting anymore. I thought I mentioned a local law firm has a commercial now call us if you slip and fall in snow and ice, business are responsible for their entrances and lots...

Well where does a persons own liability come in and having a clue to be responsible and careful...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think I found @BUFF 's "gaiters"...

https://purelyalpaca.com/collections/alpaca-socks/products/alpaca-boot-cuffs?variant=10415253507


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I found @BUFF 's "gaiters"...
> 
> https://purelyalpaca.com/collections/alpaca-socks/products/alpaca-boot-cuffs?variant=10415253507
> View attachment 232147


Yeah....... me don't think so ..... There's too mulch theme potential gong on there....
Do have snake boots and snake gators though...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Whats for breakfast...!? They changed the 4 cast 3 times last night for snow this morning and now its coming this afternoon but looks like just enough for Vancouvering and Im beat already.
> Got salt coming this morning so at least Im not up for nothing... -15° slightly windy.. but not 4 paragraph windy


Ham steak, Eggs and English muffins since the system that should have been here an hour ago got held up on the boarder and is running a few hours late....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm getting to the don't give a flying duck on the salt over application anymore... Had a slip and fall come through this past Summer from last Feb. Had two Mon during the event... People are stupid and the burden has been placed solely on the contractor even if the property hasn't met spec...
> 
> Until something is done with the frivolous suits from a slip fall get reeled in I'm ok with seeing over salting anymore. I thought I mentioned a local law firm has a commercial now call us if you slip and fall in snow and ice, business are responsible for their entrances and lots...
> 
> Well where does a persons own liability come in and having a clue to be responsible and careful...


That is partially what is driving me as well. Paranoia (for lack of a better term) of a slip and fall because a squall came through and covered everything or part of a lot.

You want frustrating? The employees at Frederik Meijer Gardens insist on using just about every parking lot they have. Each parking area is 2 or 4 rows of parking divided by landscaped berms. But they feel the need to park 2 or 3 in each lot, from the closest to the entrance to the furthest away so no matter what is going on, we have to salt every single lot to keep them clear. Most of the time they could close half the lots and have more than enough parking for employees and events. And even if it's a late snowfall, they all have their designated space, so if one lot is completely plowed but that isn't where they park, they park in the snow.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm getting to the don't give a flying duck on the salt over application anymore... Had a slip and fall come through this past Summer from last Feb. Had two Mon during the event... People are stupid and the burden has been placed solely on the contractor even if the property hasn't met spec...
> 
> Until something is done with the frivolous suits from a slip fall get reeled in I'm ok with seeing over salting anymore. I thought I mentioned a local law firm has a commercial now call us if you slip and fall in snow and ice, business are responsible for their entrances and lots...
> 
> Well where does a persons own liability come in and having a clue to be responsible and careful...


Pretty sure the guy I'm plowing for doesn't give a hoot if people are slipping/falling based on what I've seen.


----------



## jomama45

Lord, help me...........


----------



## Philbilly2

jomama45 said:


> For 6 months of the year. I drink coffee (1/2 decaf) for the majority of the day, and switch straight to alcohol after 5 or 6 pm................


Why do you wait till 5 or 6pm?


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> Lord, help me...........


Fresh veggie and citrus prices will jump up...


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Lord, help me...........


Yeah read this is due to global warming shoving the jet stream South...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah read this is due to global warming shoving the jet stream South...
> 
> View attachment 232153


Looks like @plow4beer isn't getting away from the cold so much.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That is partially what is driving me as well. Paranoia (for lack of a better term) of a slip and fall because a squall came through and covered everything or part of a lot.
> 
> You want frustrating? The employees at Frederik Meijer Gardens insist on using just about every parking lot they have. Each parking area is 2 or 4 rows of parking divided by landscaped berms. But they feel the need to park 2 or 3 in each lot, from the closest to the entrance to the furthest away so no matter what is going on, we have to salt every single lot to keep them clear. Most of the time they could close half the lots and have more than enough parking for employees and events. And even if it's a late snowfall, they all have their designated space, so if one lot is completely plowed but that isn't where they park, they park in the snow.


So another perfect example of people not being very smart... A Starbucks has a couple girls always showing up at like 430... So their cars been there during these day events... Get there yesterday (not early enough) sure as hell, parked in the same snow spots instead of the black top around them...

Anymore if they're calling for any kind of snow during the day the lots are getting peppered in the morn. At least you have a physical presence of salt and gps showing you were there.

Will it help? Probably not, but you at least have something. I hope salt does get "outlawed" one day... You want to see Karen's and how week society has become wait till that happens...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I hope salt does get "outlawed" one day... You want to see Karen's and how week society has become wait till that happens...


I keep thinking of all that salt water going into the storm drains day after day and where it ends up after that. And I don't like it. All so someone can feel safe wearing her high heels in January...but wearing a mask outside by herself.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> So another perfect example of people not being very smart... A Starbucks has a couple girls always showing up at like 430... So their cars been there during these day events... Get there yesterday (not early enough) sure as hell, parked in the same snow spots instead of the black top around them...


Ask me which rooms are used the most at a hospital... The ones that are closest to the nurses stations

You can directly tell the them "do not put anyone in the room after this patient leaves, we need to work in there"

100% of the time there will be a new patient in that room next time you check and every other room in the wing will be vacant.

Some people can't be helped


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So another perfect example of people not being very smart... A Starbucks has a couple girls always showing up at like 430... So their cars been there during these day events... Get there yesterday (not early enough) sure as hell, parked in the same snow spots instead of the black top around them...


Seeing the same at the WW, guess if they aren't smart or aware enough to realize there's clear parking spots all around them they can deal with there choice


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Seeing the same at the WW, guess if they aren't smart or aware enough to realize there's clear parking spots all around them they can deal with there choice


The whole point is they won't be you will be...

The warden and I talk about this constantly, how can you not be careful and responsible in the middle of a storm or when you see snow or its snowing...

Had another at a medical facility, I said did you check the cameras... Oh yeah found it, yeah she slipped even though her arms were full of bags, purse, hydroflask etc... Meanwhile three others walk through the area with no issues...

I think it was Monday pulled into McDonald's, sure as hell employee pushing two bills plus, plop right on her cushion... Got through the drive thru and seen manager on the phone next to her while she's sitting there balling...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> The whole point is they won't be you will be...
> 
> The warden and I talk about this constantly, how can you not be careful and responsible in the middle of a storm or when you see snow or its snowing...
> 
> Had another at a medical facility, I said did you check the cameras... Oh yeah found it, yeah she slipped even though her arms were full of bags, purse, hydroflask etc... Meanwhile three others walk through the area with no issues...
> 
> I think it was Monday pulled into McDonald's, sure as hell employee pushing two bills plus, plop right on her cushion... Got through the drive thru and seen manager on the phone next to her while she's sitting there balling...


So when I was the contractor I would tell the business facility's guy to have employees park in areas that have been cleared so spots that weren't can be cleared over night. I also never did retail work and every time I'm at WW I get a reminder why I stayed clear of retail


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So when I was the contractor I would tell the business facility's guy to have employees park in areas that have been cleared so spots that weren't can be cleared over night. I also never did retail work and every time I'm at WW I get a reminder why I stayed clear of retail


I gave up a long time ago on trying to get people to park in certain spots or areas.

Had one guy (he was rather colorful) tell my dad and me that "I can't get these people to punch in in the right F'in building, how am I going to get them to park in the right F'in lot." lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> So when I was the contractor I would tell the business facility's guy to have employees park in areas that have been cleared so spots that weren't can be cleared over night. I also never did retail work and every time I'm at WW I get a reminder why I stayed clear of retail


I remeber probably 15 years ago a retailer having their employees move their cars after a section was cleared for them to move to during a storm... Just shows the direction we're headed...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I gave up a long time ago on trying to get people to park in certain spots or areas.
> 
> Had one guy (he was rather colorful) tell my dad and me that "I can't get these people to punch in in the right F'in building, how am I going to get them to park in the right F'in lot." lol


Tuesday I was cutting a curb line and had a Fire truck park where I had just gone through and the truck was parked on top of the small windrow. 









Plenty of cleared areas to park to the left of were I was working but they parked there. When they pulled oot two other vehicles pulled in and I have to leave it as is till the following night.
I blame there parents.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Tuesday I was cutting a curb line and had a Fire truck park where I had just gone through and the truck was parked on top of the small windrow.
> View attachment 232175
> 
> 
> Plenty of cleared areas to park to the left of were I was working but they parked there. When they pulled oot two other vehicles pulled in and I have to leave it as is till the following night.
> I blame there parents.....


Handy's relatives?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On Mondays snow event I had 3 different guys either move so I could clean up a couple spots and move back to the plowed spot or ask me where they could go to be out of the way. I was very impressed and no that doesn't happen every day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> On Mondays snow event I had 3 different guys either move so I could clean up a couple spots and move back to the plowed spot or ask me where they could go to be out of the way. I was very impressed and no that doesn't happen every day.


Probably seen the beer in your hand and figured it'd be wise to move out of your way...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Handy's relatives?


Could very well be the case......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably seen the beer in your hand and figured it'd be wise to move out of your way...


It was going to be a long day so I broke out the fireball


----------



## magnatrac

Well I just drove by the NWS Detroit office in white lake and it looks like there's not much is going on. 
There is a large crane sitting next to the radar tower but that's it.
I think it's safe to say their repairs will take longer than 2 weeks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Well I just drove by the NWS Detroit office in white lake and it looks like there's not much is going on.
> There is a large crane sitting next to the radar tower but that's it.
> I think it's safe to say their repairs will take longer than 2 weeks...


Just waiting for delivery of @Ajlawn1 15W40...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Tuesday I was cutting a curb line and had a Fire truck park where I had just gone through and the truck was parked on top of the small windrow.
> View attachment 232175
> 
> 
> Plenty of cleared areas to park to the left of were I was working but they parked there. When they pulled oot two other vehicles pulled in and I have to leave it as is till the following night.
> I blame there parents.....


When I was EO/chauffer, I parked in the Fire Lane...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I remeber probably 15 years ago a retailer having their employees move their cars after a section was cleared for them to move to during a storm... Just shows the direction we're headed...


The aforementioned colorful gentleman said this after a few years of me plowing a couple lots, then going into the different plants to get them to move their cars into the plowed lots. It wasn't working anymore and this was the reply.

Also, I was wasting a lot of time and they were losing a lot of time because it became a smoke/wizz/safety meeting break.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> On Mondays snow event I had 3 different guys either move so I could clean up a couple spots and move back to the plowed spot or ask me where they could go to be out of the way. I was very impressed and no that doesn't happen every day.


I was just finishing a lot the other day and a minivan pulled in and parked in front of the pile. But then after he got out he asked where he should park to stay out of my way. Redeemed himself immediately.


----------



## Western1

I was doing clean up and a girl pulls in to a spot next to another car so good. But then she has a problem lining up her bumper with the car next to her. So instead she pulls out while I’m close and does a circle to try again. Wtf. Then as I’m cleaning near those cars she gets out and starts to walk in front of my plow while I’m moving. I stop and she stops and gives me a look!!! Wtf


----------



## Western1

I could say more but I don’t think Michael would like it


----------



## Mountain Bob

Western1 said:


> I was doing clean up and a girl pulls in to a spot next to another car so good. But then she has a problem lining up her bumper with the car next to her. So instead she pulls out while I'm close and does a circle to try again. Wtf. Then as I'm cleaning near those cars she gets out and starts to walk in front of my plow while I'm moving. I stop and she stops and gives me a look!!! Wtf


No horns?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> When I was EO/chauffer, I parked in the Fire Lane...


Most do which stuck me to me odd.


----------



## BUFF

Oof to make banana scraps.....


----------



## BUFF

3" in 3hrs then sun popped oot to start cooking it oof.


----------



## Western1

Nice skiff


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Nice skiff


Thick skiff......


----------



## SHAWZER

8cm makes it sound like more snow ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> 8cm makes it sound like more snow ......


That just sounds like gravy with my fries.


----------



## Landgreen

SHAWZER said:


> 8cm makes it sound like more snow ......


 Which is equal to 11.5 piles of banana scraps. I'm going with the banana scraps conversion from now on.


----------



## Western1

Anyone have a radar that actually shows what’s falling in the Detroit area. With the NWS radar down my RadarScope doesn’t work.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Anyone have a radar that actually shows what's falling in the Detroit area. With the NWS radar down my RadarScope doesn't work.


I got about an inch down and still snowing. I'm 3 miles north of town, last I heard town didn't have squat.


----------



## Western1

Thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Western1 said:


> Anyone have a radar that actually shows what's falling in the Detroit area. With the NWS radar down my RadarScope doesn't work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I got about an inch down and still snowing. I'm 3 miles north of town, last I heard town didn't have squat.


Snow can't find Lapeertucky?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Anyone have a radar that actually shows what's falling in the Detroit area. With the NWS radar down my RadarScope doesn't work.


Snow?

Grapple?


----------



## BUFF

Clear and ...


----------



## SHAWZER

Waiting for the Loader to warm up ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And then...


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Waiting for the Loader to warm up ?


With the A/C on...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Other side must be climate change... 2"/hr


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Clear and ...
> View attachment 232259


Same here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Other side must be climate change... 2"/hr
> 
> View attachment 232263


Other side of Gary?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect.


Resort community?


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> Other side of Gary?


Other side of me is the beer fridge ........


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Other side of Gary?


Which one, Randall?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another Vancovering before the traffic gets bad.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Resort community?


You going to get some of the storm coming in this weekend?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Waiting for the Loader to warm up ?


Yep, was having a MTN DEW and a ham/egg breakfast burrito


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> With the A/C on...


Set at 70*....


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 232247


What tier do you pay for? I can't seem to locate that on my RadarScope


----------



## Western1

Western1 said:


> What tier do you pay for? I can't seem to locate that on my RadarScope


I got it now. Had to change something and then it was listed. Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Which one, Randall?


I'm at the diner getting breakfast, stop over, I'm buying.


----------



## jomama45

They're letting out all of their secrets.........


----------



## BUFF

jomama45 said:


> They're letting out all of their secrets.........
> 
> View attachment 232267


Plinko is a good name..... sounds like what a midway shooting gallery booth would be named.... Step right up and give it your best shot.....


----------



## cwren2472

Geez...


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 232269
> 
> 
> Geez...


Good for New England...... now they'll actually have something valid to whizz aboot...


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 232269
> 
> 
> Geez...


Pfft...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Good for New England...... now they'll actually have something valid to whizz aboot...


Other then Brady leaving...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone is going to be bizzie...


----------



## BUFF

Here's a new forecast I've never seen....










Easy pickens for belt or boot materials....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Other then Brady leaving...


Oh yeah.... that guy..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Here's a new forecast I've never seen....
> 
> View attachment 232271
> 
> 
> Easy pickens for belt or boot materials....


Northeast calls it freezing frog I believe


----------



## RichardBongIII

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 232269
> 
> 
> Geez...


i am a little jealous


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 232269
> 
> 
> Geez...


A nice 1 foot margin of error there. Imagine if you quoted things like this... 'well sir, it will either be $10,000 or $20,000 for the install, we're not quite sure yet'


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> A nice 1 foot margin of error there. Imagine if you quoted things like this... 'well sir, it will either be $10,000 or $20,000 for the install, we're not quite sure yet'


It all depends on how much Cylinder Pins are priced and if they accept coupons...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone is going to be bizzie...


That guy with the helix will be doing 200 loads a night.


----------



## RichardBongIII

BUFF said:


> It all depends on how much Cylinder Pins are priced and if they accept coupons...


Or you find a nice store that matches the competition's prices.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> They're letting out all of their secrets.........
> 
> View attachment 232267


I saw that this morning. 
They've taken it to a new level.


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 232269
> 
> 
> Geez...


Don't believe any forecast until you've seen frankie's...


----------



## prezek

LapeerLandscape said:


> That guy with the helix will be doing 200 loads a night.


Ha. I thought about him earlier. He is probably getting a foot from this storm.


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> What tier do you pay for? I can't seem to locate that on my RadarScope


So I have to upgrade from the $10 to the $100 version?


----------



## NYH1

No temp again!


----------



## Freshwater

NYH1 said:


> No temp again!
> View attachment 232357


Ours is going the wrong way.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Gonna make some real money this week... Just left the grocery store...


----------



## Western1

Freshwater said:


> So I have to upgrade from the $10 to the $100 version?


No go to settings in the app and turn on TDWRs. Then go to radars and TDTW will be a option which is metro airport.


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> No go to settings in the app and turn on TDWRs. Then go to radars and TDTW will be a option which is metro airport.


Cool got it. 
What reflectivity and tier do you use?


----------



## Western1

Think tier 1? Base reflectivity? Not really sure tho.
Wish I would’ve figured it out earlier.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Creeping North?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone needs to step up their traveling snow circus game...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone needs to step up their traveling snow circus game...
> 
> View attachment 232395


Phile load...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phile load...


Show your work...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone needs to step up their traveling snow circus game...
> 
> View attachment 232395


That does not like fun


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeping North?
> 
> View attachment 232393


don't forget your camera...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeping North?
> 
> View attachment 232393


Trending north.... hope it goes that far.


----------



## Turf Z

South plz
Don’t want a repeat 2 weeks in a row


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> South plz
> Don't want a repeat 2 weeks in a row


C'mon man


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> South plz
> Don't want a repeat 2 weeks in a row


What did someone post a weather map with the words "again?"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What did someone post a weather map with the words "again?"


Again?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Again?


No just one more time...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Show your work...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 232435


Plagerism of @SHAWZER ....?!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

How many of you guys are sitting around watching the weather channel for the eastern storm?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> How many of you guys are sitting around watching the weather channel for the eastern storm?


I'm just hoping we don't get what they're calling for Thursday


----------



## SHAWZER

My blue marker run dry .........


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> How many of you guys are sitting around watching the weather channel for the eastern storm?


It is always better to watch someone else's misery...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm just hoping we don't get what they're calling for Thursday


Thursday?


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm just hoping we don't get what they're calling for Thursday


Got one coming in on Tuesday that's suppose to linger on for aboot 36hrs


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thursday?


Its the day after Wednesday and the day before Friday


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm just hoping we don't get what they're calling for Thursday


It better be worth it if I can't go to the UP for 5 days with some friends.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Got one coming in on Tuesday that's suppose to linger on for aboot 36hrs
> 
> View attachment 232441


I had a lady friend linger on like that, it wasn't good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got one coming in on Tuesday that's suppose to linger on for aboot 36hrs
> 
> View attachment 232441


That's a lot of seat time...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of seat time...


You're going to see all the different angles of the sun… unless it's cloudy…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of seat time...


Next year that's going to be like 2800 bucks!


----------



## BossPlow2010

According to the local sources.


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> According to the local sources.
> View attachment 232453


Yup stomach turning, it does look like Pepto bismol lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> According to the local sources.
> View attachment 232453


And every time he texts one of those guesses, I ask him when was the last time they were right.

His answer this time? F off

Lmao


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> According to the local sources.
> View attachment 232453


...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And every time he texts one of those guesses, I ask him when was the last time they were right.
> 
> His answer this time? F off
> 
> Lmao


Hey half our yearly average in one storm not being LE...


----------



## Mountain Bob

I'm jealous. This is the least snow and snow plowing I have ever seen in this part of the state, since 1988. I'm sure the plow contractors are not happy here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey half our yearly average in one storm not being LE...


I'd rather not.

We're less than an inch from last season's total.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> According to the local sources.
> View attachment 232453


Everything I've read, says the models are in complete disagreement. Maybe that particular model has been consistent, however that model hasn't been right in years.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey half our yearly average in one storm not being LE...


No thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Everything I've read, says the models are in complete disagreement. Maybe that particular model has been consistent, however that model hasn't been right in years.


It would be nice if Oomkes quit running everyone out of here, if @Defcon 5 we're here, winter would've been over months ago…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why does everyone always blame me?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why does everyone always blame me?


Who's blaming you?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Getting a little more realistic...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting a little more realistic...
> 
> View attachment 232471


Europeon model?

Basically what our local weather had in the forecast. Most of it is staying south.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wait... What!!!?


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> Wait... What!!!?
> 
> View attachment 232483


Is the weather going to find Erin?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It always does...Im over my usual salt usage for the end of January even though accumulation amounts are low for this time of year .


----------



## SHAWZER

Running a little low on power ........


----------



## Landgreen

2" of fluff this morning. Easy peazy. I think this is #11 push for this month.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Running a little low on power ........


Its for when you call I can blame the phone battery when I hang up...


----------



## SHAWZER

Starting to understand why you work alone .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Starting to understand why you work alone .......


Retirement suits you... Helps you see things you didnt before...


----------



## SHAWZER

I do sleep under the large window ........


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> I do sleep under the large window ........


There are some on here who sleep under a bridge.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> There are some on here who sleep under a bridge.


SSSHHHHH!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Somebody with a new polished 244 hood may get some good action... Creeping South?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebody with a new polished 244 hood may get some good action... Creeping South?
> 
> View attachment 232493


Keep going....!!!


----------



## NYH1

Finally warming up, 21° and sunning hard!  

NYH1.


----------



## Freshwater

Well then.....


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Well then.....


See stuff like that and real thankful the primary road hazards I deal with daily are wildlife or livestock on the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/video/storm-team-8-forecast-630-p-m-013022/7406277/
Wonder if the fellas in Bahston "plowed with the storm"? Basically 24" in 24 hours.

Also curious how the "zero tolerance" sites faired.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/video/storm-team-8-forecast-630-p-m-013022/7406277/
> Wonder if the fellas in Bahston "plowed with the storm"? Basically 24" in 24 hours.
> 
> Also curious how the "zero tolerance" sites faired.


Good grief that guys about as dry as a popcorn fart in Arizona...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/video/storm-team-8-forecast-630-p-m-013022/7406277/
> Wonder if the fellas in Bahston "plowed with the storm"? Basically 24" in 24 hours.
> 
> Also curious how the "zero tolerance" sites faired.


I'm more curious if the munis plowed using equality and got the walks and bike paths done in a timely manner...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief that guys about as dry as a popcorn fart in Arizona...


He's a cool guy, been around since the Blizzard of '78.


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/video/storm-team-8-forecast-630-p-m-013022/7406277/
> Wonder if the fellas in Bahston "plowed with the storm"? Basically 24" in 24 hours.
> 
> Also curious how the "zero tolerance" sites faired.


They said some bands were dropping 5" an hour. I don't think I could keep up with my own driveway with those rates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> They said some bands were dropping 5" an hour. I don't think I could keep up with my own driveway with those rates.


Plow or pusher?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's a cool guy, been around since the Blizzard of '78.


But not the one of '77?


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## Turf Z

doesn’t seem like much fun…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Creeping north?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 232591


You better get that chrome stack polished your going to need it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You better get that chrome stack polished your going to need it.


Got a full tub of Mothers ready... Think we'll move the hibernating ones out today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got a full tub of Mothers ready... Think we'll move the hibernating ones out today...


You might want to wait till tomorrow afternoon, less chance for them to be sitting on blocks of wood with the wheels missing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We are down to -2 so I thought I would put a log on the fire.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You might want to wait till tomorrow afternoon, less chance for them to be sitting on blocks of wood with the wheels missing.


I only recall one loader pic on blocks and it wasn't in in Indiana... Maybe I'll take the non chrome stacked H out then since you have me all worried now...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are down to -2 so I thought I would put a log on the fire.
> View attachment 232593


Clean burning wood. ..no ash.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Oh ****!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like I won't have to put the ProTech on the salt loader if that one is accurate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL...glad they got the track nailed down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I only recall one loader pic on blocks and it wasn't in in Indiana... Maybe I'll take the non chrome stacked H out then since you have me all worried now...


It's funny you should mention that fine jewel, it could be yours in a couple days.


----------



## BUFF

16*/clear with today being nice then snow Tues/Weds


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...glad they got the track nailed down.
> 
> View attachment 232601


It'll change while it's snowing Wednesday per usual


----------



## BossPlow2010

Turf Z said:


> It'll change while it's snowing Wednesday per usual


To less snow right?… like central Wisconsin less…


----------



## Mountain Bob

Another fairly nice day coming. I am still amazed at our lack of snow this year, but,on the other hand, as I tell people,anytime I have to fire up the plow truck or tractor for personal use, it's the same as taking a $100 bill and throwing it out the window. So it has been cheap this year,so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL


----------



## Hydromaster

A chance of a skiff and 60mph.

it has been a low snow year so far
These little trees(4ft)) should be covered with snow by now ( I've used them as a snow gauge for a few years)








but it's mice watching U easterners get
Dumped on.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 232611
> 
> 
> View attachment 232613
> 
> 
> View attachment 232615


Seen that top one before, you working in water colors...?

12-18", roads impassable... So we're getting serious today...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Seen that top one before, you working in water colors...?
> 
> 12-18", roads impassable... So we're getting serious today...
> 
> View attachment 232643


You shouldn't be passing anyone during a snowstorm…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Seen that top one before, you working in water colors...?
> 
> 12-18", roads impassable... So we're getting serious today...
> 
> View attachment 232643


That will lower the resale...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ouch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is someone going to have break out his work boots instead of his Hay Doods...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is someone going to have break out his work boots instead of his Hay Doods...


I'm sure he has some trendy type of galoshes...


----------



## Freshwater

I'll be dammed if this one might actually happen. 
The guy/gal writing for the forcaster discussion has been really good this year. Calling for 8-16 over 2 days. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> I'll be dammed if this one might actually happen.
> The guy/gal writing for the forcaster discussion has been really good this year. Calling for 8-16 over 2 days. Time will tell I guess.


Yes the weather guessers are saying we're going to get walloped….


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> A chance of a skiff and 60mph.
> 
> it has been a low snow year so far
> These little trees(4ft)) should be covered with snow by now ( I've used them as a snow gauge for a few years)
> View attachment 232617
> 
> but it's mice watching U easterners get
> Dumped on.


Maybe the trees grew....


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe the trees grew....


Nah,they only reach a certain height and stop growing,where he lives..


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes the weather guessers are saying we're going to get walloped….


It's hard for me to see 16 happening. After seeing what it took the superbowl sunday storm to get us there. 
Bombogenesis combined with almost a full day pivot, just a perfect scenario.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone said it has the potential to rival '78.


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> It's hard for me to see 16 happening. After seeing what it took the superbowl sunday storm to get us there.
> Bombogenesis combined with almost a full day pivot, just a perfect scenario.


8"-16" / 2 = 4" - 8" ... Way too much hype about a storm. Probably because 5" is the biggest we've had at once this season.

Add the fact this is supposed to be drug out over 36+ hours I just can't get excited.


----------



## magnatrac

Also rain at the beginning, how's that going to impact totals , other than make it a mess lol


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone said it has the potential to rival '78.


They must not have heard the winds are going to be 15 mph ...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone said it has the potential to rival '78.


Was the someone that said that alive in 1978?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Was the someone that said that alive in 1978?


No idea...it wasn't "him".


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BossPlow2010

@Freshwater and @magnatrac 
Stop posting SnowFreaks maps…


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> @Freshwater and @magnatrac
> Stop posting SnowFreaks maps…
> View attachment 232687


I'll have to join Facebook to stop sharing I guess...


----------



## Mountain Bob

BossPlow2010 said:


> @Freshwater and @magnatrac
> Stop posting SnowFreaks maps…
> View attachment 232687


Well that has me totally confused.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mountain Bob said:


> Well that has me totally confused.


It's in reference to his rainbow sherburt map.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's in reference to his rainbow sherburt map.
> View attachment 232689


It's sherbet...


----------



## magnatrac

Mountain Bob said:


> Well that has me totally confused.


There's a guy who is an amateur ( plenty these days) weather guy. He looks at models and once in while gets it right.

He used to do a Facebook thing ( never been a member) and he realized he could make bank with a Patreon account.

I think it genius as he's got many people supporting him. Our phone account may or may not have multiple devices logged in under one number...

I don't mind hearing other opinions, just take it with a grain of salt as snow hype is his game.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's in reference to his rainbow sherburt map.
> View attachment 232689


So GR is getting nothing?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's sherbet...


You have been awarded-


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone will share some snow with you ........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So GR is getting nothing?


You're getting a push up... You know orange sherburt...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mountain Bob said:


> You have been awarded-
> View attachment 232691


Some honestly don't know...

Now I need to watch Hydro on we're and were...


----------



## Hydromaster

Fyi
We are using that dictionary as a parking brake.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> Fyi
> We are using that dictionary as a parking brake.


Rock shortage?


----------



## Kinport

We


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Rock shortage?


Their all round down by the river. 
needed something with a flat side on it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Kinport said:


> We


I'd tell ya but it's part of a witness protection program.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So GR is getting nothing?


Who


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone said it has the potential to rival '78.


Who?

Is the lake frozen yet....?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's in reference to his rainbow sherburt map.
> View attachment 232689


So Lapeer is getting yellow and blue snow?


----------



## Kinport

Hydromaster said:


> I'd tell ya but it's part of a witness protection program.


 Haha sorry…2 year old got ahold of my phone at dinner at went rogue


----------



## Hydromaster

Kinport said:


> Haha sorry…2 year old got ahold of my phone at dinner at went rogue


K


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> So Lapeer is getting yellow and blue snow?


----------



## EWSplow

Strohs made ice cream? Hopefully they were better at ice cream than beer.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's sherbet...


Sure…


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> @Freshwater and @magnatrac
> Stop posting SnowFreaks maps…
> View attachment 232687


I dont have snow freaks. Not sure what map your speaking of.


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> It's in reference to his rainbow sherburt map.
> View attachment 232689


I've never posted that. Love how the snow follows the south most road perfectly, lmao.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> I've never posted that. Love how the snow follows the south most road perfectly, lmao.


Not sure which road it's suppose to be, go ask…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My guess for the incoming humdinger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And according to the idiot and Pivotal Weather (the one who is never right) the last model run is moving it south and east. 

Shows GR getting an inch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What about Erin...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And according to the idiot and Pivotal Weather (the one who is never right) the last model run is moving it south and east.
> 
> Shows GR getting an inch.


The Gordon Food Service model...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> What about Erin...?


What about her?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Light snow, 10f. But at lest the 30-50mph winds have stopped for a bit.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> I only recall one loader pic on blocks and it wasn't in in Indiana... Maybe I'll take the non chrome stacked H out then since you have me all worried now...


This one?


----------



## BUFF

Oh boy....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And according to the idiot and Pivotal Weather (the one who is never right) the last model run is moving it south and east.
> 
> Shows GR getting an inch.


So we shouldn't be hearing you complain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Oh boy....
> 
> View attachment 232847


Bet there's at least 1 WallyWorld that is going to bee a disaster.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bet there's at least 1 WallyWorld that is going to bee a disaster.


Should look like a bomb went oof..... I figure 30% of the parking spots will have snow sluffed into them by the time to storm moves oot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Should look like a bomb went oof..... I figure 30% of the parking spots will have snow sluffed into them by the time to storm moves oot.


And all the fire hydrants buried.


----------



## STARSHIP

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm sure he has some trendy type of galoshes...


Ugg's?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Note to self, don’t eat chili today when you’re going to be in your truck all day tomorrow.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> And according to the idiot and Pivotal Weather (the one who is never right) the last model run is moving it south and east.
> 
> Shows GR getting an inch.


I'd be okay with that, still have a lot of shop work to mess with for the week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hmmmm doesn't seem to be moving enough...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy Toledo!


----------



## jomama45

47 and sun today! If it wasn't for all the salt residue on the roads, it would be convertible, jorts, and Hay Doods time.....


----------



## jomama45

jomama45 said:


> 47 and sun today! If it wasn't for all the salt residue on the roads, it would be convertible, jorts, and Hay Doods time.....


But instead I'm holed up in a basement again following a helicopter around.......


----------



## BossPlow2010

jomama45 said:


> But instead I'm holed up in a basement again following a helicopter around.......
> 
> View attachment 232887


Seen some footage of you guys operating…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining pretty good...there goes the salt residue.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining pretty good...there goes the salt residue.


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@SHAWZER ???


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> @SHAWZER ???
> 
> View attachment 232889


Did you steal Joe's crayons???


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got up to 47 today and on and off sunshine.


----------



## jomama45

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen some footage of you guys operating…


That can't be me, I'm never allowed out of the basement..........


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> @SHAWZER ???
> No more crayons for me ......
> View attachment 232889


----------



## STARSHIP

LapeerLandscape said:


> Note to self, don't eat chili today when you're going to be in your truck all day tomorrow.


Smart advice, so soup and chili night was last night, and taco Tuesday has been delayed, due to the prediction of the the apocalypticforeguessersbombclone


----------



## jomama45

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen some footage of you guys operating…


----------



## Mountain Bob

jomama45 said:


>


Floor buffer rides are better--


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mountain Bob said:


> Floor buffer rides are better--


Dual BR700's blowers while sitting on a computer chair...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining pretty good...there goes the salt residue.


Gosh dang it…


----------



## Freshwater

jomama45 said:


>


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> @SHAWZER ???
> 
> View attachment 232889


That's right in line with our local forecast. ..nutt'n for Milwaukee.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Gosh dang it…
> View attachment 232893


Is it parked and left on?


----------



## Freshwater

Think we can rule out the southern track right now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Think we can rule out the southern track right now.
> 
> View attachment 232895


Bring it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bring it.


I'm moving to the Ontario quitter thread...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is it parked and left on?


Think it's just going to wash away in the rain


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Our local hospital called today and asked if we had a loader/pusher combo we could stage there. They usually do the snow in house but said the guys struggled with the 4 1/2 we got last time. Told them it was across the street if they needed it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm moving to the Ontario quitter thread...


You can eat , sleep , drink , do nothing , nap ,etc whenever you want .....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> You can eat , sleep , drink , do nothing , nap ,etc whenever you want .....


He does that now. I think he's Canadian.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> He does that now. I think he's Canadian.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Our local hospital called today and asked if we had a loader/pusher combo we could stage there. They usually do the snow in house but said the guys struggled with the 4 1/2 we got last time. Told them it was across the street if they needed it.


I don't understand how these places have the staff and resources they have, but everytime there is a threat of a big storm... they always panic


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't understand how these places have the staff and resources they have, but everytime there is a threat of a big storm... they always panic


And never let a good tragedy go to waste.


----------



## EWSplow

Freshwater said:


> Think we can rule out the southern track right now.
> 
> View attachment 232895


It looks far enough south to me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You can eat , sleep , drink , do nothing , nap ,etc whenever you want .....


At least until the wife drives in the driveway....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## JCZ Inc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that escalated fast..


What did? (Sorry if it's a dumb question I'm new around these parts…)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JCZ Inc said:


> What did? (Sorry if it's a dumb question I'm new around these parts…)


Rain to snow to everything covered.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that escalated quickly...


Anything actually happening?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A skiff at this point. I knew there was a lot of frost in the ground but expected a little bit to melt off after yesterday's April temps. 

Heading out to salt to keep everything from turning into a skating rink underneath.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hey, its finally sticking...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't that what I said? 

Hmmmm


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im sitting infront if the salt shed at +2°, very light rain, everything is wet but nothing slippery yet. Gravel will freeze up first, its borderline slippery. Looks like a non ethical vancouvering cause its not quite freezing yet but it will at rush hour...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I'm not seeing any salt till tonight...

At this rate already, should be plenty of Karen calls today...


----------



## Turf Z

Ajlawn1 said:


> At this rate already, should be plenty of Karen calls today...


That's every snowfall so far this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty slickery where it isn't melting off.

Just interested in getting that barrier in place. If we can burn off an inch in the process, so be it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That's every snowfall so far this year.


Anything happening by you?


----------



## Ajlawn1

We'll be scraping that barrier off 10x today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You need to add foo foo dust.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anything happening by you?


It was snowing some 11pm-midnight, then stopped.
Parking lots and roads dried up decently from the rain/snow already …

waiting for the typical 5-6am dumping, salting everyone that will complain to hopefully buy us some time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> That's every snowfall so far this year.


So there's 25% as much at 28th and E Beltline as there is at the airport...2 or 3 miles away.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> So there's 25% as much at 28th and E Beltline as there is at the airport...2 or 3 miles away.


Now I feel like I need to continue to burn fuel and drive around to the furthest corners of our service area


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> Im sitting infront if the salt shed at +2°, very light rain, everything is wet but nothing slippery yet. Gravel will freeze up first, its borderline slippery. Looks like a non ethical vancouvering cause its not quite freezing yet but it will at rush hour...


Yup...freezing drizzle, good call.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> Yup...freezing drizzle, good call.


Thanx, I've been doing it awhile...


----------



## SHAWZER

You drinking special coffee this morning ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Now I feel like I need to continue to burn fuel and drive around to the furthest corners of our service area


You're welcome

The Gardens only had ice from the rain freezing. Light snow south again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

36* and no snow yet just rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 36* and no snow yet just rain


Unfrozen snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Scare Team 8 is saying a couple inches in GR. NWS is sticking with 5".

Can't wait until we find out who was right.


----------



## Turf Z

Starting to come down pretty good now. 
I suspected it might around now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Just dropped to 35 and changed to snow. I should put my plow on and go to the restaurant for breakfast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Starting to come down pretty good now.
> I suspected it might around now


Salt is still holding


----------



## Freshwater

36 and rain here.... still. Expecting snow soon, maybe....


----------



## Ajlawn1

All I can say is holey snikeys... Detoilet be ready if this is coming to you too...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> All I can say is holey snikeys... Detoilet be ready if this is coming to you too...


Decided on North track then...?!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Since I'm really not getting anywhere anyway... Here ya go Wizzpen... 16' of wet isn't stopping the ole H tractor...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Since I'm really not getting anywhere anyway... Here ya go Wizzpen... 16' of wet isn't stopping the ole H tractor...


16'?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well,the hype of 6+ up here sure looks like 2" to me. -12, gonna make coffee. But I bet Bozeman is out salting.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> 16'?


I think he's using the same tape measure he uses to show his wife.


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Gosh dang it…
> View attachment 232893


You take that pic?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mountain Bob said:


> 16'?


Metric feet


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think he's using the same tape measure he uses to show his wife.


Yes, both measure in feet...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Since I'm really not getting anywhere anyway... Here ya go Wizzpen... 16' of wet isn't stopping the ole H tractor...


I see some spillage. Looks like you're taking too much of a bite. Easy on your equipment bro.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@WIPensFan


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> I see some spillage. Looks like you're taking too much of a bite. Easy on your equipment bro.


Lol... It's pretty much a blow open whatever you can free for all...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Since I'm really not getting anywhere anyway... Here ya go Wizzpen... 16' of wet isn't stopping the ole H tractor...


That pile must be close to 30' tall!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That pile must be close to 30' tall!


Nah 27'... I'm not in the high lift J...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

K

About 3/4" by my house and snowing pretty good for an hourish.


----------



## Randall Ave

That darn ground rat, or ground hog in Pa says we gotz 6 more weeks of winter coming.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Western1 said:


> You take that pic?


No I stoled it from the Facebook


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> That darn ground rat, or ground hog in Pa says we gotz 6 more weeks of winter coming.


Wait I thought it died...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> That darn ground rat, or ground hog in Pa says we gotz 6 more weeks of winter coming.


Is that taking into account the angle of the Sun?


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wait I thought it died...


I think they just replaced him....


----------



## Freshwater

About 34deg and 30 min worth of snowfall...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> About 34deg and 30 min worth of snowfall...
> 
> View attachment 232929


Phew, hopefully we can stack it high enough…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> That darn ground rat, or ground hog in Pa says we gotz 6 more weeks of winter coming.


As opposed to a month and a half of winter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that taking into account the angle of the Sun?


Are you east or west of the equator?


----------



## Freshwater

BossPlow2010 said:


> Phew, hopefully we can stack it high enough…
> View attachment 232931


Just shovel it over the wall into the neigbors yard...


----------



## jomama45

No snow, and the basement's nice and warm this morning!


----------



## Hydromaster

-8°F








A fresh skiff…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you east or west of the equator?


Axe him if his toilet flush spins clockwise or counterclockwise...


----------



## EWSplow

New lightning bolt record, 477 miles long.
Dang pic wouldn't upload.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Phew, hopefully we can stack it high enough…
> View attachment 232931


Slow, but they do stack high. We had a bucket on our sky trak. Mostly used for scrapping out buildings and getting materials up for the masons, but it would push snow and stack high.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's getting serious now...

Snowing pretty good for a couple hours now, visibility is a quarter mile at best. Close to a couple inches now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> About 34deg and 30 min worth of snowfall...
> 
> View attachment 232929


Jim Cantor from TWC is in Detroit getting a taste of his own forecast. Welcome to Meatchicken


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Jim Cantor from TWC is in Detroit getting a taste of his own forecast. Welcome to Meatchicken


He should have went to South Bent...

2hrs of snow, and a half inch of slush.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

N


Freshwater said:


> He should have went to South Bent...
> 
> 2hrs of snow, and a half inch of slush.
> 
> View attachment 232937


Nobody wants to go to south bent.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wait I thought it died...


The one in Jersey just died. There's a few living, or sleeping under my shed.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> As opposed to a month and a half of winter?


Let's not bring math into this.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> N
> 
> Nobody wants to go to south bent.


Lol...

I'm not sure if I should just salt now, or wait till a couple more hours and plow an inch....


----------



## magnatrac

So this is what the blizzard of 78 was like?

Didn't realize how easy they had back then... Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> He should have went to South Bent...
> 
> 2hrs of snow, and a half inch of slush.
> 
> View attachment 232937


GR?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ice balls on my tire tits...


----------



## magnatrac

I've got 2" here in north Oakland county.
Anytime they cancel school before it snows , it doesn't snow !!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ice balls on my tire tits...
> 
> View attachment 232943


You keeping up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You keeping up.


Not even close... Skiddy on the other side of town down to a quarter... Parked the loader, head back to shop to grab 6.0 with fuel tank...

Cars stuck everywhere, pretty sure they pulled the road crews...lmao


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a heavy skiff...

Pretty gutsy taking the 6.0 across town...good luck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like a heavy skiff...
> 
> Pretty gutsy taking the 6.0 across town...good luck.


Already on the way... 6.0 cut through it like butta...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's going to have to slow down soon for the NWS to be right. The "couple inches" predicted by the local NTAC was wrong 3 hours ago.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's going to have to slow down soon for the NWS to be right. The "couple inches" predicted by the local NTAC was wrong 3 hours ago.


About as accurate as fauci…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hmmm this wasn't here 4" ago...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmm this wasn't here 4" ago...
> 
> View attachment 232953


Someone left you a snowplow kit!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmm this wasn't here 4" ago...
> 
> View attachment 232953


I'm surprised they could get one today...

2 suppliers are closed today due to a little snow


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not even close... Skiddy on the other side of town down to a quarter...


Need clarification, does this mean it's operating on one of the four tires?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Already on the way... 6.0 cut through it like butta...


Hey if you break down, I know a guy who does road service. That labor sign didn't have the, per mile charge on it.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Since I'm really not getting anywhere anyway... Here ya go Wizzpen... 16' of wet isn't stopping the ole H tractor...





Ajlawn1 said:


> @WIPensFan


Nice!! Looks like fun money. I can smell the diesel fumes from here. No music?? Weird. 
BTW… I would like to rip that wiper off, and throw it in front of the loader!


Mark Oomkes said:


> It's getting serious now...
> 
> Snowing pretty good for a couple hours now, visibility is a quarter mile at best. Close to a couple inches now.


You mean feet right?!?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not even close... Skiddy on the other side of town down to a quarter... Parked the loader, head back to shop to grab 6.0 with fuel tank...
> 
> Cars stuck everywhere, pretty sure they pulled the road crews...lmao
> 
> View attachment 232949
> 
> View attachment 232951


Roads crew is at the protest in Ottawa...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not really a fan of daytime plowing but the couple we've had this year haven't been too bad since the snow hasn't started until people are awake and on the way to work.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not really a fan of daytime plowing but the couple we've had this year haven't been too bad since the snow hasn't started until people are awake and on the way to work.


Funny I was just about to post a few words in the rant thread.
Daytime, wet snow, traffic....


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not really a fan of daytime plowing but the couple we've had this year haven't been too bad since the snow hasn't started until people are awake and on the way to work.


Both ours started after opening. Makes a difference for sure.


----------



## Freshwater

6hrs of snow.... aboot and inch of slop.


----------



## Freshwater

Weather underground downgraded us to 4".... and now 3".....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Weather underground downgraded us to 4".... and now 3".....
> 
> View attachment 232969


We've got that much...at least.


----------



## SHAWZER

What tape measure you using today ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> What tape measure you using today ?


This one, 9" in front of my sisters garage and 7 1/2 on her railing and we're no where near done.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> This one, 9" in front of my sisters garage and 7 1/2 on her railing and we're no where near done.
> View attachment 232975
> View attachment 232977


Yikes!
We've got about 1.25" I think.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Spotted @Ajlawn1


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> This one, 9" in front of my sisters garage and 7 1/2 on her railing and we're no where near done.
> View attachment 232975
> View attachment 232977


I thought you made a snow fall measuring video for Wizzpen for a minute...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Spotted @Ajlawn1
> View attachment 232979


Oompkiss runs Blizzard... Probably a Bella unit.


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Spotted @Ajlawn1
> View attachment 232979


Plowing down by the river?


----------



## magnatrac

We've got a nice icepack on the roads to go along with the snow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> We've got a nice icepack on the roads to go along with the snow!
> 
> View attachment 232985


That's what our roads look like most of the time...kinda nice to have the potholes filled in.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> @WIPensFan


That Chrome stack really helps oot with the long pushes eh......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That Chrome stack really helps oot with the long pushes eh......


No took the black stack...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So at what point as far as hours out do you say screw it, it is what it is for guys... Not like we have the luxury of the night crew and we'll be up in the a.m. again here...


----------



## BUFF

Started snowing yesterday aboot 4pm, light fine flakes. Left my place at 1:30am, 4* and had 5" get to WW and aboot the same then a heavy band came through and put down aboot 2" in an hour then tapered oof a bit.
Last outlying areas had 10" on it.
Sun started to pop in/oot around 11:30am when the sidewalk crew finally showed up.
Left WW at 2pm with light snow, got home and sky was breaking up and storm moving oot.
Ended with aboot 10" at home.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So at what point as far as hours out do you say screw it, it is what it is for guys... Not like we have the luxury of the night crew and we'll be up in the a.m. again here...


Did 11hrs today and going back early in the am to clean up. Sun is suppose to be oot tomorrow and should cook oof pretty good.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Did 11hrs today and going back early in the am to clean up. Sun is suppose to be oot tomorrow and should cook oof pretty good.


Yeah we're at 13 now, planned on a 2-3 more and just shutting it down...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah we're at 13 now, planned on a 2-3 more and just shutting it down...


Try to limit it to 12hrs then a couple hours of cartoons and nap for a couple hours for a reset.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> GR?
> 
> View attachment 232941


Hey mang, if you're gonna post pic's....at least post a few of Remi! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So at what point as far as hours out do you say screw it, it is what it is for guys... Not like we have the luxury of the night crew and we'll be up in the a.m. again here...


We try to get off the roads by evening rush hour. It isn't working. Starting at midnight.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We try to get off the roads by evening rush hour. It isn't working. Starting at midnight.


Not sure we'll start that early but called it quits here at 6... My phone will be off if someone calls...

These storms never live up to billing in my opinion or what they should truly bill out at...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hey, dumb bass is back with his flashing jag off lights and reverse lights


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


And what?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> And what?


Where


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah we're at 13 now, planned on a 2-3 more and just shutting it down...


How's the target lot next door looking?


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> This one, 9" in front of my sisters garage and 7 1/2 on her railing and we're no where near done.
> View attachment 232975
> View attachment 232977


Holy wow...
Did you send the loader over to the hospital?
We need a play by play on the meijer......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Holy wow...
> Did you send the loader over to the hospital?
> We need a play by play on the meijer......


The hospital never called, I drove through there and the guys were doing good. 
Meijer? Who knows, those guys aren't running chrome stack equipment.


----------



## magnatrac

I just got in for a few hours rest. Measured 8" on my deck. Pavement ranges depending on weather it was in the sun or not.
I'm glad the wet crap is off the pavement and temps are finally down. It should make the morning a much better experience lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

I would take a forecast that was over predicted any day of the week over one that was under predicted, like being over prepared rather than under prepared


----------



## NYH1

Randall Ave said:


> Where


When?

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

So they're calling it, 6 to 12 inches in my AO and 12 to 16 inches up on the Tug, through Fri. morning. We'll see.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I would take a forecast that was over predicted any day of the week over one that was under predicted, like being over prepared rather than under prepared


The forecast for Detroit was an embarrassment to all the weather guesser's


----------



## Ajlawn1

prezek said:


> How's the target lot next door looking?


Imagine if you had 10" of snow and the lanes were half azzed done...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> The forecast for Detroit was an embarrassment to all the weather guesser's


It's Detoilet... Close enough to go with a @SHAWZER weather rock forecast...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The forecast for Detroit was an embarrassment to all the weather guesser's


Detoilet is an embarrassment to the state and country.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Imagine if you had 10" of snow and the lanes were half azzed done...


I can visualize


----------



## BUFF

-12* and clear.... a little chilly


----------



## EWSplow

14*,feels like -1. Not a trace of new snow.


----------



## BUFF

After 3 storms in the past 2weeks a dry slot will be nice....


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What is?


----------



## SHAWZER

Wednesday .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Wednesday .......


Had to think about this one...wasn't sure what day it is.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had to think about this one...wasn't sure what day it is.


Its the day after yesterday.

And, free beer tomorrow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> And, free beer tomorrow.


Rioting in Milwaukentucky...?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...


Germans bomb Pearl Harbor again?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Germans bomb Pearl Harbor again?


When?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> When?


Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...


It can stop now?


----------



## Hydromaster

It started?


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> The forecast for Detroit was an embarrassment to all the weather guesser's


What's embarrassing is they even had me thinking it might happen....


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> What's embarrassing is they even had me thinking it might happen....


When they said " 40 degrees , rain switching to snow " I knew there was no way it was going to pile up... Way too much hype for days lol

Good news is you didn't have to deal with a huge wet mess! You guys actually got lucky down there!

I would have preferred 1/2 of what we got while we're complaining about forecasts !!!


----------



## Freshwater

Let the drifting begin....


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> Let the drifting begin....


Begin????????

East West roads here are 1 lane roads at best right now. Maybe once township guys wake up they will wing them back.... just to blow across again


----------



## Hydromaster

They should pull the plows off the road. 
Ineffective plowing is a waste of time


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like @plow4beer isn't getting away from the cold so much.


Was still jorts for the majority of the time….and it was a helluvalot beddar than what I came home too yesterday


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over...


Good to hear. You fix that squeaky wiper blade yet??

P.S. More video of the aftermath…


----------



## Ajlawn1

@prezek I did manage to grab you some Target update pics... You can see the 7'6" wielding 97 Tahoe in the background of one...

All that snow and what it's difficult to see much but around the cart corrals you can see the depths they were dealing with... And I took these after leaving today not yesterday...


----------



## prezek

Ha. You should give them a hand. Looks like they still have an hour or 2 of touch ups.


----------



## Ajlawn1

prezek said:


> Ha. You should give them a hand. Looks like they still have an hour or 2 of touch ups.


Actually in the store front pic you can see we did make some swipes in their front 40 toward our property...


----------



## Ajlawn1

@scottr still in Florida...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> @prezek I did manage to grab you some Target update pics... You can see the 7'6" wielding 97 Tahoe in the background of one...
> 
> All that snow and what it's difficult to see much but around the cart corrals you can see the depths they were dealing with... And I took these after leaving today not yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 233061
> 
> View attachment 233063


Looks like a WW oot here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> @prezek I did manage to grab you some Target update pics... You can see the 7'6" wielding 97 Tahoe in the background of one...
> 
> All that snow and what it's difficult to see much but around the cart corrals you can see the depths they were dealing with... And I took these after leaving today not yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 233061
> 
> View attachment 233063


What Tahoe? I bet if there was a blonde driving it we'd have a super zoom in.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> What Tahoe? I bet if there was a blonde driving it we'd have a super zoom in.


Let me help you out...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wonder how the two four four in Illernoize is keeping up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stuck in a pie?


----------



## magnatrac

Ever had a machine just show up in your parking lot lol....

This morning it was the neighbors cars in the same spot....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Keys in it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Keys in it?


Chrome stack, you couldn't handle it...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Officially...


----------



## Mountain Bob

magnatrac said:


> Ever had a machine just show up in your parking lot lol....
> 
> This morning it was the neighbors cars in the same spot....
> 
> View attachment 233083
> View attachment 233085


Waiting for the Dealer to come out and find out what the red flashing lamp,is,and why it is in default mode.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy Toledo


----------



## Mountain Bob

This part of the state is so low on snow it ain't funny, and they are forecasting rain first of March.


----------



## magnatrac

There's a drain project that's supposed to be starting but not sure why that's sitting where it is.

That lot has one place to put snow and everyone like to park in that one spot I guess.

Might see if he can push our piles back since he's already there !!!

Fun fact that's the parking lot where the " let's go Brandon" rally was last fall.


----------



## NYH1

Starting to accumulate a little now. About two inches at the house and an inch or so in the city. The snow is really silky/slippery. Hopefully it gets colder and the snow gets fluffier....prolly not though.

NYH1.


----------



## magnatrac

NYH1 said:


> Starting to accumulate a little now. About two inches at the house and an inch or so in the city. The snow is really silky/slippery. Hopefully it gets colder and the snow gets fluffier....prolly not though.
> 
> NYH1.


Plow with the storm???
Start sooner???


----------



## NYH1

magnatrac said:


> Plow with the storm???
> Start sooner???


Yep, that's how I do it.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposed to get a tad chilly tonight...might have to break out the insulated jorts.

-6° forecasted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Plow with the storm???
> Start sooner???


And take small bites,don't want to stress the truck.


----------



## magnatrac

This place is just a wealth of knowledge!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And take small bites,don't want to stress the truck.


Take it the food thread fella...


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> Yep, that's how I do it.
> 
> NYH1.


Are you supposed to get a ton? This mornings cleanup was just as bad, tons of hardpack with another inch or so from overnight... Machines just spinning all over...

Gonna scrape some areas tonight again as a bunch has peeled up now...


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> Officially...
> 
> View attachment 233087


That surprises me. I would've thought a lot more. Curious what Baltimore is.


----------



## prezek




----------



## NYH1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you supposed to get a ton? This mornings cleanup was just as bad, tons of hardpack with another inch or so from overnight... Machines just spinning all over...
> 
> Gonna scrape some areas tonight again as a bunch has peeled up now...


Now they're saying 8 to 12 inches by tomorrow morning commute.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you supposed to get a ton? This mornings cleanup was just as bad, tons of hardpack with another inch or so from overnight... Machines just spinning all over...
> 
> Gonna scrape some areas tonight again as a bunch has peeled up now...


Should have Vancovered more...amazed how well our lots look. We didn't get any sun either.


----------



## Ajlawn1

prezek said:


> That surprises me. I would've thought a lot more. Curious what Baltimore is.


There was alot more today, but just 15 miles south was the line... Missed us by the hair of our chinny chin chin...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should have Vancovered more...amazed how well our lots look. We didn't get any sun either.


Yeah it was a tough call... As many times as we cleared lots yesterday I'm not sure how it would of worked out... Momentum pushing this morn was key...


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> There was alot more today, but just 15 miles south was the line... Missed us by the hair of our chinny chin chin...


Gotcha. I just meant the top 5 February snow falls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah it was a tough call... As many times as we cleared lots yesterday I'm not sure how it would of worked out... Momentum pushing this morn was key...


I was not happy with the way most of our accounts looked this morning...even the MPs were leaving a lot of hard pack and we salted the **** out of everything yesterday before it started. I was pleasantly surprised when I went for a drive this afternoon.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Let me help you out...
> 
> View attachment 233081


Looks like my photography class in working for you. ..


----------



## Ajlawn1

prezek said:


> View attachment 233091


Our top one day is 26"
Two day was 36"

But both were 2011 in Jan...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was not happy with the way most of our accounts looked this morning...even the MPs were leaving a lot of hard pack and we salted the **** out of everything yesterday before it started. I was pleasantly surprised when I went for a drive this afternoon.


Should of salted with the storm...


----------



## EWSplow

We're getting a little snow by the lake.
Looks like Lindsay got the forecast correct today. ..LE snow around the evening commute. No snow falling out in the burbs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should of salted with the storm...


K...I'll try that next time.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Officially...
> 
> View attachment 233087


Colo Springs got 22" yesterday while we got 10-12" in my area


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Colo Springs got 22" yesterday while we got 10-12" in my area


That's quite a bit for them. Pretty far south. 
It'll probably be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Yes incompletely agree....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My boy wanted to go out early last night to clean up, around 8. Me, it's still snowing. He says wait till 9 it should done. 9 comes around and it's still snowing he say can't be it shows its clear. I said what shows its clear, you do know the Detroit radar is down. We went out at 10 everything cleaned up great. Salted right after and this morning we had the best looking lots in town.


----------



## BUFF

Never hit the forecasted 23* only aboot half of that but being on the west side of the equator and being 12* things were cooking oof pretty good with no salt....
















Can't say the same for the other WW though.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Never hit the forecasted 23* only aboot half of that but being on the west side of the equator and being 12* things were cooking oof pretty good with no salt....
> 
> View attachment 233099
> View attachment 233101
> 
> Can't say the same for the other WW though.
> View attachment 233103
> 
> View attachment 233105
> View attachment 233107


Looks like they just said, screw it.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Looks like they just said, screw it.


Pretty mulch....
What I don't get is why they don't come back after hours and spend a couple hours doing clean up. Every storm I've been asked to go back after hours to the WW I plow and clean up. I did offer to do some clean up at the other store once and cleaned things up. I figured they'd ask in the future but I haven't.

Find it odd they don't seem to worried aboot having the same level of quality on every site let alone when you have one customer with 2 sites aboot 7 miles from each other.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Pretty mulch....
> What I don't get is why they don't come back after hours and spend a couple hours doing clean up. Every storm I've been asked to go back after hours to the WW I plow and clean up. I did offer to do some clean up at the other store once and cleaned things up. I figured they'd ask in the future but I haven't.
> 
> Find it odd they don't seem to worried aboot having the same level of quality on every site let alone when you have one customer with 2 sites aboot 7 miles from each other.


That is pretty odd. Nothing surprises me anymore though.


----------



## Landgreen

Brrrrr..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Brrrrr..
> 
> View attachment 233135


No kidding 68's a little chilly for the house...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Brrrrr..
> 
> View attachment 233135


We've had some clouds off and on so not too cold.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding 68's a little chilly for the house...


And it's pretty dry.


----------



## 512high

Mark, others...how you guys doing for snowfall this year? Average for you, below, above?

I avg. 60-70" per season, at 19" for the season so far (wtf) had 13" last Saturday, fog and rain since yesterday (1.5" rain) temps now dropping with at least 3/4" sleet on roads, cold front pushing, maybe 1-2" of snow at the tailend, 50 mi north of me 8-14"

Was just wondering what your pattern has been like, and if you guys have been going through these extremes.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> And it's pretty dry.


 Furnace humidifier broke earlier this winter. Petting the cat is like touching an electric eel.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> And it's pretty dry.


68* and 20% humidity is a prefect summer day oot west


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Furnace humidifier broke earlier this winter. Petting the cat is like touching an electric eel.


Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

512high said:


> Mark, others...how you guys doing for snowfall this year? Average for you, below, above?
> 
> I avg. 60-70" per season, at 19" for the season so far (wtf) had 13" last Saturday, fog and rain since yesterday (1.5" rain) temps now dropping with at least 3/4" sleet on roads, cold front pushing, maybe 1-2" of snow at the tailend, 50 mi north of me 8-14"
> 
> Was just wondering what your pattern has been like, and if you guys have been going through these extremes.


Right around average for snow. Pattern has been similar to late summer/fall, dry spell then it's just about nonstop.

Hit 45° or something Tuesday, first time it had been above freezing in something like a month.


----------



## Freshwater

I've often wondered why some storms are just a straight rain to snow transition, and some have a huge column of ice like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> I've often wondered why some storms are just a straight rain to snow transition, and some have a huge column of ice like this.
> 
> View attachment 233143


Temperature...


----------



## Freshwater

Who says a wideout cant stack.


----------



## Western1

Freshwater said:


> I've often wondered why some storms are just a straight rain to snow transition, and some have a huge column of ice like this.
> 
> View attachment 233143


Pretty sure the frontal boundary isn't real moving. So the overrunning moisture hits the different columns of temps.


----------



## WIPensFan

Western1 said:


> Pretty sure the frontal boundary isn't real moving. So the overrunning moisture hits the different columns of temps.


es


----------



## BUFF

Snowpack is looking pretty good and we still have our big snow months, March and April to add to it.


----------



## Hydromaster

Seems like there optimistic. There doesn't look like there is that mulch


----------



## BUFF

Huh, numbers don't quite line up and drainage basins differ is size


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> Seems like there optimistic. There doesn't look like there is that mulch
> View attachment 233151


Yep,have seen numbers all over the place.Closest reporting stations to me are showing 75-78%. But sout of bozeman,in the mountains ,105-130%. Who's doing this this year?LOL


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep,have seen numbers all over the place.Closest reporting stations to me are showing 75-78%. But sout of bozeman,in the mountains ,105-130%. Who's doing this this year?LOL


Maybe the Rotella 15-40 shortage has something to do with it..


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like sublimation is takins


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 233155
> View attachment 233159
> 
> Looks like sublimation is takins


Maybe cuz it's west of the equator?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes .with All things being equal


----------



## EWSplow

I'm not sure when our LE snow ended, but there was a good, solid trace on the Jeep this morning.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'm not sure when our LE snow ended, but there was a good, solid trace on the Jeep this morning.


Heavy skiff?


----------



## Western1

WIPensFan said:


> es


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Heavy skiff?


Trace, less than a light skiff.


----------



## WIPensFan

For the record… I also don’t do charts and maps and such.


----------



## Western1

WIPensFan said:


> For the record… I also don't do charts and maps and such.


What about windows?


----------



## Mr.Markus

WIPensFan said:


> For the record… I also don't do charts and maps and such.


Its ok, everybody learns at their own pace. We're sure you'll contribute something valuable eventually... at some point, when the season is over...!


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> For the record… I also don't do charts and maps and such.


That's nice........ so video?


----------



## WIPensFan

Western1 said:


> What about windows?


Know


BUFF said:


> That's nice........ so video?


I'm partial to them.


----------



## cwren2472

So they are calling for an "ice storm" tonight. Currently it's raining, as it has been since overnight. Every municipal office is closed, banks are closed, stores are closed, schools are closed. At what point did people in New England forget about how to drive in winter weather?


----------



## Western1

Hole country turning into a bunch of Pansies


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cwren2472 said:


> So they are calling for an "ice storm" tonight. Currently it's raining, as it has been since overnight. Every municipal office is closed, banks are closed, stores are closed, schools are closed. At what point did people in New England forget about how to drive in winter weather?


It's Friday afternoon, doesn't everyone leave early on Friday.


----------



## cwren2472

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's Friday afternoon, doesn't everyone leave early on Friday.


Not me apparently


----------



## cwren2472

From the NWS:

IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions this evening.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... Slow down and use caution while traveling.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cwren2472 said:


> Not me apparently


Nothing ruins a Friday more than thinking its only a Tuesday


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing ruins a Friday more than thinking its only a Tuesday


There are no Fridays in the plowing business.


----------



## NYH1

Ended up getting about a foot in most areas.

Stackin' it deep and selling it cheap....


----------



## NYH1

Must work like a Sprint Car wing!


----------



## Mountain Bob

NYH1 said:


> Must work like a Sprint Car wing!
> 
> View attachment 233201


It's OK he has his douch mirrors all the way out.


----------



## EWSplow

It's snowing out in the burbs. Probably 3/4" of fluff. 
I didn't see this in the forecast. 
We'll see what's happening by the lake when I get home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ho look...it's snowing again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah pretty amazing how there was no mention of this until this morning...


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> It's snowing out in the burbs. Probably 3/4" of fluff.
> I didn't see this in the forecast.
> We'll see what's happening by the lake when I get home.


It was snow globing pretty good on my drive home. Close to 2" of fluff. I finished my route a bit ago. I was going to use a backpack blower, but didn't feel like getting it out of the garage. Shoveled all of our walks in a couple minutes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ho look...it's snowing again.


Where?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## NYH1

My helper making sure I'm doing it right....


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> So they are calling for an "ice storm" tonight. Currently it's raining, as it has been since overnight. Every municipal office is closed, banks are closed, stores are closed, schools are closed. At what point did people in New England forget about how to drive in winter weather?


Got a company text to the fine folks in our Ct plant saying, Plant is shutting down at the end of 1st shift today and reopening on 1st shift on Monday.
In Colo we got 10" of snow in 24 hrs this week and everyone managed to get to work. Seems closures due to forecast are a thing back east, the plant there shuts down aboot 2weeks a year were in Colo the last time we shut down was in 2013 due to a flood on the Front Range and roads were closed or washed away yet a day later we were open. 
The Yankee can do attitude has been replaced with excuses and entitlement. 
Global warming and rising sea levels can't get here soon enough to flood the area...


----------



## BUFF

Got to the hi 20's with full solar today, had a couple pints on a patio in celebration after a couple cold nights/days


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ho look...it's snowing again.


Already 2" here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that seems to have overperformed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Already 2" here


Less north?

Enough to plow by my place.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Less north?
> 
> Enough to plow by my place.


K


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> K


When employee texts they're not coming in and it's some astronomically long reason as to why, this is my favorite response.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> When employee texts they're not coming in and it's some astronomically long reason as to why, this is my favorite response.


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> When employee texts they're not coming in and it's some astronomically long reason as to why, this is my favorite response.


Kk


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Less north?
> 
> Enough to plow by my place.


Nothing north of m-45 when I took a run up there.
One of the guys that lives south of Fennville said he had 6" but he's right on the lakeside.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now!


What can?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sparkly snow...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What can?


It


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not be snowing there , nothing on the GC radar ...... oh wait .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Michigan St Josephs Ice Festival cancelled because of a maybe snow storm this weekend ? Is that where the flakes come from ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty sure it's time for Peter Dragon to tweet a few kind words to all these local moron guesstomologists...


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kk


Kris?


----------



## Ajlawn1

And just like that it's over...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Brrrr


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> Brrrr
> View attachment 233249


Your turn


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Brrrr
> View attachment 233249


Wow.
We're at +11 here 
Suns out, so hopefully it'll melt this snow that we got last night, that wasn't predicted


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow.
> We're at +11 here
> Suns out, so hopefully it'll melt this snow that we got last night, that wasn't predicted


We got nothing last night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beautiful morning.


----------



## Hydromaster

What happened to the bird feeder?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> What happened to the bird feeder?


Different slider


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

It doesn't appear that winter is OVER...


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Got a company text to the fine folks in our Ct plant saying, Plant is shutting down at the end of 1st shift today and reopening on 1st shift on Monday.
> In Colo we got 10" of snow in 24 hrs this week and everyone managed to get to work. Seems closures due to forecast are a thing back east, the plant there shuts down aboot 2weeks a year were in Colo the last time we shut down was in 2013 due to a flood on the Front Range and roads were closed or washed away yet a day later we were open.
> The Yankee can do attitude has been replaced with excuses and entitlement.
> Global warming and rising sea levels can't get here soon enough to flood the area...


The weird thing is, we got 22" last week and I swear there was less drama and closures for that


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> It doesn't appear that winter is OVER...
> 
> View attachment 233271


Probably as it's Winter until Sunday, March 20


----------



## Hydromaster

2/5/22 10:00 AM UPDATE:

Due to sustained high winds, all lifts and operations are CLOSED for the day @ Red Lodge Mountain.

Wind sustained 21mph gusty @58mph
Temp30°


----------



## WIPensFan

Hydromaster said:


> 2/5/22 10:00 AM UPDATE:
> 
> Due to sustained high winds, all lifts and operations are CLOSED for the day @ Red Lodge Mountain.
> 
> Wind sustained 21mph gusty @58mph
> Temp30°


Nappy time…


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> It doesn't appear that winter is OVER...
> 
> View attachment 233271


Leaning below?


----------



## Western1

You got snow moving in Mark?


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 233305


Some plow driver hurrying to the next job probably ran him off the road, or spooked the horses-------------


----------



## Hydromaster

What?? I thought you were supposed to turn on your flashing lights, HOK your horn and turn the radio up loud so they knew you’re approaching and then to be neighborly of course you would wave


----------



## Mountain Bob

Not many Amish in Montana.but can tell you for a fact the ones in Libby have built some of the worst log cabins I have ever seen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I dont understand the shovel...untie the horses lead them around the back and have them pull it out... Its like a tow truck _pulling out a tow truck, you have a winch, use your brain..._


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 233305


They are self insured, no worries...


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Just thought I’d say…… thanks to yew fellas, I can no longer read the word “Much” without my brain adding an L! I noticed it early today reading the news. Now everything is mulched up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

GrassManKzoo said:


> Just thought I'd say…… thanks to yew fellas, I can no longer read the word "Much" without my brain adding an L! I noticed it early today reading the news. Now everything is mulched up.


It gets way worse.


----------



## Hydromaster

Honked on phonics.

I blame the school..,


----------



## WIPensFan

LapeerLandscape said:


> It gets way worse.


You totally missed the opportunity to say:

It gets MULCH worse!


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Randall Ave

Had 8 degrees this morning, it was kinda chilly laying under that trailer freeing up his brakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 233355


I love those guesses...wonder if they get paid by the letter/word.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love those guesses...wonder if they get paid by the letter/word.


It's getting old... Fri night one local had 0% on their app, Got 3-4".

Another local kept praising himself on how close he was on Wed numbers, I or I mean someone tweeted to him gave yourself an atta boy for Wed how about the big swing and miss Fri night into Sat you just had...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 233355


It's only a slight chance so I'd say there's a big chance I'm sleeping.


----------



## SHAWZER

Under the large window ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's only a slight chance so I'd say there's a big chance I'm sleeping.


You're probably still going to be hung over from the big pizza/pool party last night...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're probably still going to be hung over from the big pizza/pool party last night...


What you talking about still hung over, I have all day today yet to drink it will be more like passed out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our guess for tonight is similar.


----------



## Turf Z

Hmmm. I hope not


----------



## Mountain Bob

No foreseeable snow for 10 more days!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Foreguess hasn't changed...but it's clear as a bell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Perfect timing for GRs radar to go down...


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe it met up with the Canadian Radar .........


----------



## Turf Z

Anything exciting by you Mark?


----------



## Ajlawn1

He lives in Grand cRapids, they get excited when Starbucks comes out with a new latte flavor...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Anything exciting by you Mark?


Still clouding and nothing falling from them.


----------



## Turf Z

Little bit of misting with some flakes here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was wrong, misting here as well but nothing is iced up yet. 

Looks like it's time for an ethical Vancovering.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> He lives in Grand cRapids, they get excited when Starbucks comes out with a new latte flavor...


What's a latte?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Turf Z

Seems like most of the salt we threw on Saturday took care of whatever misted earlier. Lightly snowing now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's a latte?


It's coffee for women


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's coffee for women


That explains @Ajlawn1 and @m_ice knowledge of them.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> That explains @Ajlawn1 and @m_ice knowledge of them.


Next thing you know… they're driving Electric Vehicles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is it really too mulch (@GrassManKzoo ) to ask with the billions we pay in taxes that weather radars are capable of overlapping?

So when one goes down there isn't a huge hole in coverage?

Silly concept I realize, but worth a shot.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it really too mulch (@GrassManKzoo ) to ask with the billions we pay in taxes that weather radars are capable of overlapping?
> 
> So when one goes down there isn't a huge hole in coverage?
> 
> Silly concept I realize, but worth a shot.


So you are saying there's a big a hole in the center of Grand Rapids? I think we all knew that already.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

WIPensFan said:


> Next thing you know… they're driving Electric Vehicles.


And wearing hey dudes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> So you are saying there's a big a hole in the center of Grand Rapids? I think we all knew that already.


You spelled it wrong...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> You spelled it wrong...


Did I?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Did I?


Ye*ss*


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That explains @Ajlawn1 and @m_ice knowledge of them.


Gotta know what the ladies like, or you can wind up waiting a year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Gotta know what the ladies like, or you can wind up waiting a year...


It takes you a whole year for the little blue pill to work?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> It takes you a whole year for the little blue pill to work?


His blue pill is an advil for the wife maybe..


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> His blue pill is an advil for the wife maybe..


You must be using some generic Kanadian crap, Advil is brown here... And yes I know that for sure because I pop em like Pez...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> You must be using some generic Kanadian crap, Advil is brown here... And yes I know that for sure because I pop em like Pez...


Because you're old?


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Because you're old?


Uh no, because I gotta read about guys wearing female slippers, half loaded spreaders, guys polishing their equipment hoods, and lastly whining about working 50hrs with only 5 hrs sleep on here...

Spitting and sputtering here, heavy coating of cheetos this morn should keep everything at bay...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh no, because I gotta read about guys wearing female slippers, half loaded spreaders, guys polishing their equupment hoods, and lastly whining about working 50hrs with only 5 hrs sleep on here...
> 
> Spitting and sputtering here, heavy coating of cheetos this morn should keep everything at bay...


Who?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Who?


No, not this time...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh no, because I gotta read about guys wearing female slippers, half loaded spreaders, guys polishing their equipment hoods, and lastly whining about working 50hrs with only 5 hrs sleep on here...
> 
> Spitting and sputtering here, heavy coating of cheetos this morn should keep everything at bay...


So you can sleep at night I wore my hey dudes for a majority of the hours...it ended up being 70 out of 80 hours I wore them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> So you can sleep at night I wore my hey dudes for a majority of the hours...it ended up being 70 out of 80 hours I wore them.


Nothing to brag aboot.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing to brag aboot.


Tom slippers today


----------



## Ajlawn1

With skinny sweats... Good grief.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Tom slippers today
> 
> View attachment 233447


Have you no shame?

Or man parts?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you no shame?
> 
> Or man parts?


All about being comfortable...just left the gym


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> All about being comfortable...just left the gym


Huh, never said you picked up a gym to plow...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh, never said you picked up a gym to plow...


Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So a 30% chance of showers has resulted in the better part of an inch on the untreated portion of my driveway. 

The 50% chance earlier today resulted in nothing.


----------



## SHAWZER

What happened to the other 20 % ........


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sounds like a party...

https://www.foxweather.com/weather-...as-colder-than-the-states-all-time-record-low


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Probably have to break out pants in that weather.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So a 30% chance of showers has resulted in the better part of an inch on the untreated portion of my driveway.
> 
> The 50% chance earlier today resulted in nothing.


Hence the "chance"


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like a party...
> 
> https://www.foxweather.com/weather-...as-colder-than-the-states-all-time-record-low


Pretty dumb to compare the 2.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Pretty dumb to compare the 2.


I honestly don't understand the point of the article.


----------



## Ajlawn1

More to blame on climate change...

From The Weather Channel Android App: https://weather.com/news/climate/vi...g-more-intense-smell-of-snow?pl=pl-the-latest


----------



## Freshwater

Looking at another storm for next Wed/Thurs?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> Looking at another storm for next Wed/Thurs?


Says who?


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Says who?


Weather channel app.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds like 2 or 3 more Vancoverings this week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like 2 or 3 more Vancoverings this week.


3 to 9 inches over 36 hours, oh boy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 3 to 9 inches over 36 hours, oh boy


When is that?


----------



## Western1

Freshwater said:


> Looking at another storm for next Wed/Thurs?


Again?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Freshwater said:


> Weather channel app.
> 
> View attachment 233497
> 
> 
> View attachment 233499
> 
> 
> View attachment 233501


that's not a storm. Those are just showers…


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 233551


Nice looking "Whatever" phenomena you and I would call it

(it's hore frost and it is nice looking)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> …..


......


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 233551





Mark Oomkes said:


> ......


Yes I guess I cannot comment on the type of phenomena that is.

It's hit the cutting room floor twice now


----------



## Mike_PS

Hydromaster said:


> Nice looking "".
> 
> (it's horror frost and it is nice looking)


then post the word correctly...it is Hoar frost, not what you were trying to be funny with, using the misspelling


----------



## Hydromaster

The word is within PG 14 guidelines.

I tried clicking on the terms and rules at the bottom of the page and it keeps taking me to the forum. 

as I thought the site was following the TV-14 PG 14 guidelines as that being the age requirement to join?

The 14 yr old requirement does allow for course adult language just saying and I didn’t think my word was that course.


----------



## m_ice

Hydromaster said:


> The word is within PG 14 guidelines.
> 
> I tried clicking on the terms and rules at the bottom of the page and it keeps taking me to the forum.
> 
> as I thought the site was following the TV-14 PG 14 guidelines as that being the age requirement to join?
> 
> The 14 yr old requirement does allow for course adult language just saying and I didn't think my word was that course.


I think you mean pg13


----------



## Hydromaster

m_ice said:


> I think you mean pg13


Naw, doesn't mean I'm right either
As it goes with the age that used to be required to be remember was 14yr old








https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Parental_Guidelines


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I thought we all got dictionaries for Christmas

Nice and sunny here


----------



## Western1

Wow 45 and sunny


----------



## Turf Z

Dark and rainy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dark, rain and snow mixed here...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dark, rain and snow mixed here...


Ditto


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just dark so far....


----------



## NYH1

48° and sunned hard all day!

Not the weather my wife and son are dealing with right now....


----------



## WIPensFan

NYH1 said:


> 48° and sunned hard all day!
> 
> Not the weather my wife and son are dealing with right now....
> 
> View attachment 233629
> View attachment 233623
> View attachment 233627
> View attachment 233625


Those are some big Cacti!


----------



## NYH1

WIPensFan said:


> Those are some big Cacti!


That's for sure! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another skiff requiring Vancovering.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you wear a Canucks helmet or hat ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tuque


----------



## Turf Z

Actually got what they were predicting (so far).
Amazing


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather Rock is White now .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Actually got what they were predicting (so far).
> Amazing


Darkness?


----------



## Turf Z

Pretty dark out here to be honest.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We definitely got under an inch...even less than a half inch...so I guess they were right.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Quick little cheetos run, coating at best... 

What to do with tomorrow's perfectly timed mess is the next dilemma...


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Quick little cheetos run, coating at best...
> 
> What to do with tomorrow's perfectly timed mess is the next dilemma...


Quick scrape if it's an inch or more, or you'll have a slushy mess all day, it's only going to be high 30°s in the middle of the day.
If it's less perhaps a heavy salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Quick little cheetos run, coating at best...
> 
> What to do with tomorrow's perfectly timed mess is the next dilemma...


I'll trade you foreguesses...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm thinking about ethical Vancovering tonight and tomorrow...only 2" and the temps are supposed to get above freezing. Plus, by noon I'll have taken delivery of at least 350 (closer to 400 since it isn't ever eggzactly 50) tonnes of salt this week...the bin was getting kinda low.

Even the CFO asked if we should order more than the 3 loads we had scheduled for yesterday...sew 2 more today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm thinking about ethical Vancovering tonight and tomorrow...only 2" and the temps are supposed to get above freezing. Plus, by noon I'll have taken delivery of at least 350 (closer to 400 since it isn't ever eggzactly 50) tonnes of salt this week...the bin was getting kinda low.
> 
> Even the CFO asked if we should order more than the 3 loads we had scheduled for yesterday...sew 2 more today.


The problem is that everytime it does this it never gets warm enough or rains enough to melt it of... Kinda agree with Andy about scraping maybe... Plus being so wet, I'm sure salt will struggle... Guess we'll cross that bridge at 3 tomorrow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The problem is that everytime it does this it never gets warm enough or rains enough to melt it of... Kinda agree with Andy about scraping maybe... Plus being so wet, I'm sure salt will struggle... Guess we'll cross that bridge at 3 tomorrow...


I was dreaming/wishing in one hand and crapping in the other. I'm sure we'll be plowing slop and salting so it doesn't ice up when the temps drop.


----------



## Hydromaster

Which one got filled first?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Which one got filled first?


You can make an educated guess...


----------



## SHAWZER

Left hand .....


----------



## WIPensFan

You guys are bizzy! Congrats on actually having a snow season. Ours is pretty much like those pictures of the desert, minus the uugge Cacti.


----------



## Mountain Bob

4th day of warm with screaming winds. Sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3 out if 5 days we've been out. Looks like another one tonight, possibly cleanup tomorrow night. 

Those pics are beautiful. I wouldn't want to live there but the desert is beautiful in a different way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3 out if 5 days we've been out. Looks like another one tonight, possibly cleanup tomorrow night.
> 
> Those pics are beautiful. I wouldn't want to live there but the desert is beautiful in a different way.


A very different way


----------



## Hydromaster

50°F
A stiff breeze at 16-54mph.
Clouding.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The guesses are changing...being downgraded...time to start worrying.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes not showing really much tonight now and more tomorrow night in LE... We'll see what the local yahoo's say here at 4...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the guesses just went back up...2 tonight, another inch possible tomorrow and tomorrow night. 

I can stop worrying now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the guesses just went back up...2 tonight, another inch possible tomorrow and tomorrow night.
> 
> I can stop worrying now.


At least you're not at Disney world like someone is…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh goodie gumdrops...our turn..

These things are not that old and they're replacing the tower structures already? Yet TV and radio station towers are in service for decades?

More money pissed away by our incompetent govco.

https://www.weather.gov/grr/weatherstory


----------



## SHAWZER

MJD fixed the Canadian Radar this morning .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> MJD fixed the Canadian Radar this morning ....


Was looking at the gas station landscape plans today, wanted to make sure its done right to keep my property value high...

Michael is getting as bad as BUFF with all these little side gigs...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## Turf Z

Not as bad as it looks


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Was looking at the gas station landscape plans today, wanted to make sure its done right to keep my property value high...
> 
> Michael is getting as bad as BUFF with all these little side gigs...
> 
> View attachment 233694


I hope someone that went to college and has lots of abbreviations before their name drew that plan… Otherwise it couldn't possibly qualify as legit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Not as bad as it looks


I was noticing that.

Almost felt bad running oof a load of salt a while ago...but the customer that wanted to save money by having salt on call changed their minds. But I'm also trying to be fair, so we didn't salt yesterday. Obviously we should have. Interrupted my sleep at 2310ish asking for salt. Told him we (I was) heading oot at midnight and he was fine with that. It actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## Turf Z

Nevermind it is that bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I should call in the plow crews?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well that escalated quickly...

Fantastic timing as well.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well that escalated quickly...
> 
> Fantastic timing as well.


Pfft... Hasn't even started yet here if you want to talk about perfect timing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well fudge...in inch on untreated in about a half hour, maybe less. Nothing to speak of for the first half hourish.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They picked a heck of a time to be right about the forecast.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dry as a popcorn fart still...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> They picked a heck of a time to be right about the forecast.


1st time this Winter ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Basically 2" in the last hour. 

So much for Vancovering.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that escalated quickly, 37° and rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Come on up....what an excrement show.

They were wrong...it's more than 2".


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like the snow will stop for you and start here about the same time , If the radar is right .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty much stopped just now...finally.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just starting here .......


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty much stopped just now...finally.


Should we send you the warm temperature we have this morning (40*), or the cold air we have coming this evening (low teens)?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty breezy with this rain....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty breezy with this rain....
> 
> View attachment 233722


Thought Shaun white was in at the Olympics…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pfft... Hasn't even started yet here if you want to talk about perfect timing...


Then why are you up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A heavy skiff earlier and was still coming down good. It looked heavier in the dark with the lights on. We plowed a few and salted them all and I'm back home already.


----------



## Freshwater

I pre salted. Was just finishing up when it started. It was a good call, snows wet now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The flakes just got a lot bigger and heavier.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought Shaun white was in at the Olympics…


He's cleaned up his dew now that he's 40...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Then why are you up.


Prewaiting on the epic 1-2" of slush forecasted...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It looked heavier in the dark with the lights on. We plowed a few


They always do with the lights on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Slush would be nice right now...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Slush would be nice right now...


I hate slush


----------



## Hydromaster

5” of fresh and continuing.
19°f 
Calm winds at 12 mph.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> 5" of fresh and continuing.
> 19°f
> Calm winds at 12 mph.


Showdown got 4,and still snowing, bet that little place is happy. Just a dusting and cold here.


----------



## Hydromaster

18” in the last 12 hrs..

I started the plow truck… Looks like my lucky customers will be plowed out before noon.


----------



## scholzee

Hydromaster said:


> 18" in the last 12 hrs..
> 
> I started the plow truck… Looks like my lucky customers will be plowed out before noon.


Hydro get out for National Pizza day ? What is a good place we liked Secret Stash till the rich people ruined it.


----------



## Hydromaster

scholzee said:


> Hydro get out for National Pizza day ? What is a good place we liked Secret Stash till the rich people ruined it.


Haven't been to crusty butt for a while now I was thinking about going next month but looks like the snow kind of petered out on them.
we have https://www.redlodgepizzaco.com/

Or there's a take N bake in the local quickie mart.

For local political reasons I get the take n bake.
we had pizza the night before I had to have leftovers for pizza day…

You, get to CB lately ?

The place has been going downhill since the Waltons sold it. now that they'll owns it it's just turned into a place for the beautiful people. I just wanted to go skiing a few of the stashes I knew while I still cood.

And if there was enough snow I might actually head for the cliff bands in spellbound or Phoenixx Bowls just to get a picture of it.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> The problem is that everytime it does this it never gets warm enough or rains enough to melt it of... Kinda agree with Andy about scraping maybe... Plus being so wet, I'm sure salt will struggle... Guess we'll cross that bridge at 3 tomorrow...


The one they got right, and the temps actually warmed up enough, and the rain was actually heavy enough. I'm getting complaints about salting when the rain melted everything. I cant win.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> The one they got right, and the temps actually warmed up enough, and the rain was actually heavy enough. I'm getting complaints about salting when the rain melted everything. I cant win.


Just be glad you did, we didn't as it was 36/37 and rain had an employee at a medical office slip and fall... It's not like the lot and walks weren't squeaky clean already from yesterday....

So I ran out to salt a bunch of water and puddles...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still salting to reduce the flash freeze later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Customer wants to know why I was salting...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Customer wants to know why I was salting...


Blame Canada. Specifically, Vancouver.


----------



## Hydromaster

The breez is starting to pick up.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Customer wants to know why I was salting...


People think we do **** for our health.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> People think we do **** for our health.


Same customer (different guy) that called me at 1110 last night asking for salt...while I was trying to sleep before the storm.

So in a way it is for my health. Because this way I should be able to get some sleep before cleanups tonight without their lot turning into a curling rink(?)


----------



## Ajlawn1

LMFAO...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> View attachment 233756


Sew mulch anger


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Sew mulch anger


 I'm laughing...


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same customer (different guy) that called me at 1110 last night asking for salt...while I was trying to sleep before the storm.
> 
> So in a way it is for my health. Because this way I should be able to get some sleep before cleanups tonight without their lot turning into a curling rink(?)


I always silenced my phone when sleeping…


----------



## magnatrac

No joke about the flash freeze....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had to put the jorts away...and another Vancovering. #5 our of 7 for this week.

I'm tyred.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Good inch of fluff...


----------



## SHAWZER

Naps are good ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So are a few nights of sleep.

A tad slickery oot.


----------



## SHAWZER

A turn off your traction control and giver night ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of plowing of barely a skiff occurring.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah kinda a tough call, I ethically melted off one already, but not sure I want to keep that per acre poundage up...


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> A turn off your traction control and giver night ?


Unless you're @BossPlow2010 then you can leave it on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah kinda a tough call, I ethically melted off one already, but not sure I want to keep that per acre poundage up...


When I say skiff I'm saying under a half inch...closer to a quarter inch. Even untreated surfaces.


----------



## Turf Z

Really missing last winter now…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm not, last winter sucked.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Every winter sucks...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of plowing of barely a skiff occurring.


That was me yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a heavy dusting, still a little blowing and snowing going on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If anyone cares.

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/grand-rapids-is-getting-new-doppler-radar-equipment/


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

K


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If anyone cares.
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/grand-rapids-is-getting-new-doppler-radar-equipment/


Do u?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> If anyone cares.
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/grand-rapids-is-getting-new-doppler-radar-equipment/


You're really gonna love lake effect now that you can't see it on radar. Though you city folk probably have more station overlap than us rural meatchickens. The cheesehead radar only showed what was out over the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> You're really gonna love lake effect now that you can't see it on radar. Though you city folk probably have more station overlap than us rural meatchickens. The cheesehead radar only showed what was out over the lake.


Aboot that...the other night it was down for several hours. So I tried different radar stations on 3 different apps and there was nothing showing around GR.

I have serious doubts it will be any better.


----------



## Western1

Can you use the airport radar?


----------



## SHAWZER

Government of Canada Radar , MJD fixed it .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Can you use the airport radar?


The gates locked so he can't get in there to plow it for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So the guesses went from nothing tonight to 30% chance of snow showers to 50% chance.

Supposedly warmer for the rest of the month, maybe I'll be able to catch up on sleep then...


----------



## Mountain Bob

You guys are lucky, I think Montana has only 2 weather radars that can be accessed,both government, one in Great falls and one in Billings. Hydro would know. BUT we do have lots of other radars,lol, at the missile silo locations.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only lucky if they work.


----------



## BossPlow2010

4










Mountain Bob said:


> You guys are lucky, I think Montana has only 2 weather radars that can be accessed,both government, one in Great falls and one in Billings. Hydro would know. BUT we do have lots of other radars,lol, at the missile silo locations.


----------



## Mountain Bob

BossPlow2010 said:


> 4
> View attachment 233792


Cool. I am south of KTFX, west of KBLX (great falls and billings) by quite a distance, and in the mountains. So usually inaccurate. I'm not too far from YNP.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Cool. I am south of KTFX, west of KBLX (great falls and billings) by quite a distance, and in the mountains. So usually inaccurate. I'm not too far from YNP.


If you're on the right side of the mountain you can just see storms coming that are a day away.


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you're on the right side of the mountain you can just see storms coming that are a day away.


Yep,I have good view to the SSW. Never build on the north side of a mountain.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Where is Mr "go electric vehicle"?


----------



## WIPensFan

Mountain Bob said:


> Where is Mr "go electric vehicle"?
> View attachment 233794


Well, now all the landscapers and construction companies have a place to dump their fill. Win, win!


----------



## prezek

It can stop now…60 degrees 3 days in a row…now 2-3 inches.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> View attachment 233756


A whopping 1.5" yesterday and am not seeing anything likely today... SMH...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh look...it's snowing AGAIN. 

2 days ago there was a 0% chance for today. Yesterday, 30 then 40%. Now it's 70% and they're right. 

Blooming idiots.


----------



## magnatrac

Local news says a few snow showers today, more to the south. They have me getting nothing on their futurecast. 

Nws has a advisory for 2-4"....

I like the TV forecast better!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The sun is shining


----------



## magnatrac

Clouds and 14 degrees here, I can however see a bright spot in the clouds !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The sun is shining


It's trying here.

It also appears that we will be getting less than an inch.. way less...like maybe 1/10".

Wish that weather guesser from Jersey was around to explain how the forecasts can be so wrong in such a short forecast period. Not


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's trying here.
> 
> It also appears that we will be getting less than an inch.. way less...like maybe 1/10".
> 
> Wish that weather guesser from Jersey was around to explain how the forecasts can be so wrong in such a short forecast period. Not


We got snow this morning, wern't supposed to thooo


----------



## Western1

pretty much all over the board here. Coating to a inch,1-2 inches,around 2 inches and of course the WWA for 2-4”. Guess we’ll c who’s closer?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> pretty much all over the board here. Coating to a inch,1-2 inches,around 2 inches and of course the WWA for 2-4". Guess we'll c who's closer?


That's for you guys today


----------



## Western1

Weather channel has changed my forecast 3 times since 5am. WTF


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's trying here.
> 
> It also appears that we will be getting less than an inch.. way less...like maybe 1/10".
> 
> Wish that weather guesser from Jersey was around to explain how the forecasts can be so wrong in such a short forecast period. Not


Sometimes you find a diamond in a goat's ars but most of the time you just get goat nuggets


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> We got snow this morning, wern't supposed to thooo


Seems to be the general theme lately.

Not sure why I expect so much from a govco operation.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems to be the general theme lately.
> 
> Not sure why I expect so much from a govco operation.


Thought you would have learned by now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm....sunning and snowing now.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hmmm....sunning and snowing no
Bi polar weather


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , Canadian Radar shows you getting a little snow . Maybe it is pointed in the wrong direction ?


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Weather channel has changed my forecast 3 times since 5am. WTF


There's a weather channel?

When they started naming snow falls I stopped taking them serious.

They don't name an inch of rain in the summer , why name a foot of snow....


----------



## BossPlow2010

happy birthday @TheXpress2002 hope you're having fun at Disney world.


----------



## Western1

magnatrac said:


> There's a weather channel?
> 
> When they started naming snow falls I stopped taking them serious.
> 
> They don't name an inch of rain in the summer , why name a foot of snow...
> 
> 
> Western1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather channel has changed my forecast 3 times since 5am. WTF
> 
> 
> 
> changed again. 4 times since 5am
Click to expand...


----------



## Western1

Snow globing


----------



## Western1

Changed again


----------



## magnatrac

Sun and clouds in the north end of the county.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Sun and clouds in the north end of the county.


Same here


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same here


Same here


----------



## Mountain Bob

All sun,light wind, 40's. In FEB!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

It snowglobes for 20min, everything covers, then 5min after it stops its melted. This storm better get motivated to get to 2-4. Lmao...


----------



## magnatrac

I think I figured out the forecast , at least for here in s.e. mi where we have a winter weather advisory for sun.

Being super bowl Sunday the nws guys didn't really want to go into the office.
They simply used their snowfreak subscription and did the forecast from home ...


----------



## Freshwater

magnatrac said:


> I think I figured out the forecast , at least for here in s.e. mi where we have a winter weather advisory for sun.
> 
> Being super bowl Sunday the nws guys didn't really want to go into the office.
> They simply used their snowfreak subscription and did the forecast from home ...


Yeah, that WWA came out if left field. Nothing showed more than a dusting to a half inch. The only reason were getting anything is moisture from the lake is making it this far east.


----------



## Hydromaster

48°F in town


----------



## Mr.Markus

The parking lots are full of snow???


----------



## Hydromaster

Shirley


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 233846
> 
> 48°F in town


People that got there early got some fine powder,I bet.


----------



## Hydromaster

Friday morning was probably the best day of the year but that’s not saying mulch.

I haven’t gone skiing yet because the nickname for the Ski Area is
“Rock Dodge”. At the moment.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> Friday morning was probably the best day of the year but that's not saying mulch.
> 
> I haven't gone skiing yet because the nickname for the Ski Area is
> "Rock Dodge". At the moment.


Ah yes, to ski Bridger Bowl regularly, you need 2 sets of skis, good ones and rock skis.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Ah yes, to ski Bridger Bowl regularly, you need 2 sets of skis, good ones and rock skis.


I'm down to eight pairs of skis at the moment.

It's not about the rock skis, it's about having a rock peel a ski off your foot..these days,,

Being older and wiser I know better..
I'm not gonna pay to ski on gravel

ha..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing....supposed to be done by 1 PM. Pacific time?

Correction...snow globing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Changed it to mainly before 4 PM.

This is getting tedious.


----------



## Hydromaster

But have you maximized productivity from hiring an outside consulting germ?


----------



## SHAWZER

You are on Canadian Radar , I am looking into the warranty .


----------



## Freshwater

There it goes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-19° last night, warmed up to -12° today, 
Sites were mostly dry this morning except 1 I was rather embarassed about.
The diner had a thick layer of ice, it got the same treatment as all the others but I think the snow groomer and skidoos did a number on it. Doesnt help that there's a gas station in there too for them to fuel up. Sun doesnt see it on the weekends cause of the snowtrailers parked there.
Hope they at least used the diner. They could use the business after the last few years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> There it goes.
> 
> View attachment 233852


Where what went?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where what went?


Magical disappearing driveway, I guess.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hammered... Ouch. They got the 11" but not the right spot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had lake effect from the west to start with and then the northeast. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had lake effect from the west to start with and then the northeast. Not sure how that works.


@SHAWZER sent it over


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hammered... Ouch. They got the 11" but not the right spot...
> 
> View attachment 233864


Had a lot of good times at the top of the arrow in Buchanan at redbud!!!


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where what went?


The snow machine finally turned on. 
Got a good 4" at my house. Residual salt was still working on my southern most lots. I salted them again then came home to watch the superbowl. I'll go plow my northern lots after the superbowl.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> @SHAWZER sent it over


Why can't he ever send over a club sandwich


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> The snow machine finally turned on.
> Got a good 4" at my house. Residual salt was still working on my southern most lots. I salted them again then came home to watch the superbowl. I'll go plow my northern lots after the superbowl.


That's crazy we got nothing on the north end of the forecast.
I grabbed dinner in lake Orion and there was not a fresh flake there but trucks were leaving the county garage and heading south.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why can't he ever send over a club sandwich


I think you need to be part of the sandwich club


----------



## Western1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I think you need to be part of the sandwich club


Isn't being a PS member automatically enroll you in the sandwitch club?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like 11 out of 13 days so far this month. Today will be #12. 

I know, take it to the rant thread fella.


----------



## Western1

Ha. That snow yesterday was converging from north south east and west. Crazy


----------



## cwren2472

8:00am Saturday: "Dusting to 1 inch expected"

8:00am Monday:


----------



## Western1

Looks like just a little more


----------



## cwren2472

Western1 said:


> Looks like just a little more


We call that a "smidge" in New England.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing again...


Canadian Radar is right again .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> 8:00am Saturday: "Dusting to 1 inch expected"
> 
> 8:00am Monday:
> 
> View attachment 233880


Yeah seen all those East coast guys crying this morning... Welcome to our world...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> We call that a "smidge" in New England.


Wicked smidge?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wicked smidge?


_Eggsactly_


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah seen all those East coast guys crying this morning...


We do tend to be a whiny bunch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bahahahahahaha


----------



## magnatrac

cwren2472 said:


> We call that a "smidge" in New England.


 Sounds like a good default storm name the weather channel could use !


----------



## Western1

cwren2472 said:


> We call that a "smidge" in New England.


Was thinking more of a smudge


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So they changed the forecast yet again...closer to 2" today.










For the past hour or so, the sun has been trying to poke through the clouds and no snow.

This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Turf Z

So we don’t have radar anymore now, is that correct?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> So we don't have radar anymore now, is that correct?


All the surrounding radars are going to provide coverage... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> So we don't have radar anymore now, is that correct?


Or is that why the sun is shining when the forecast is for 2"?


----------



## Turf Z

So no, got it
What’s coming down now certainly is t showing up; and this would be a significant blue


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or is that why the sun is shining when the forecast is for 2"?


We're getting about an inch an hour fluffy snow right now….


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> We're getting about an inch an hour fluffy snow right now….


Seriously?

Nevermind...took a look at MDOT traffic cams (which are mostly working for once) and holy shnikeys!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL...so I check the RadarNow! app...switch to O'Hare first...it's offline. 

Milwaukee, Fort Wayne and Gaylord are not showing anything around here...but hey...overlap.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...so I check the RadarNow! app...switch to O'Hare first...it's offline.
> 
> Milwaukee, Fort Wayne and Gaylord are not showing anything around here...but hey...overlap.





Mark Oomkes said:


> You have a big window?
> 
> Put your bed underneath it.


----------



## Turf Z

Still sunning out there? We now are at 3” at our shop


----------



## magnatrac

It does like cloudy over that way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Checking the MDOT cams (at least the ones that are online. So very thrilled more tax dollars are going into adding even more and the stupid signs that tell us to slow down when it's snowing but half to tree quarters of the cameras don't work, I digress) it has not made it here yet. Snowing in Jenison it looks like and maybe some flurries in Cultureville. Not really sunning, but it's pretty bright.

I emailed the NWS aboot the light snow vs flurries awhile ago, pretty good explanation because it's coming from an automated weather station that they can't override. 

I thanked them for the explanation and then asked about the overlapping coverage not working...and mentioned O'Hare's radar being down.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Clouds left,full sun. Sunny parts of road the snow/ice pack is melting and evaporating. Strangest winter ever.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> I emailed the NWS aboot the light snow vs flurries awhile ago


And how did that work out for you?

Did you add to the email "Don't you know who I am?!! I pay your salary!!"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We’re supposed to get an inch starting at 1:00 and we have had 80 to 100% sunshine all day and still.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Clouds left,full sun. Sunny parts of road the snow/ice pack is melting and evaporating. Strangest winter ever.


I thought you were supposed to get some snow today


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought you were supposed to get some snow today


Tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## SHAWZER

No Snow showing on our Radar because it is Down Again ......


Online Warranty Papers disappeared ......


----------



## Hydromaster

Now,








WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 9pm Monday or 5 AM TUESDAY TO 5 PM MST
WEDNESDAY or Tuesday.

For 1" to 3" ….


----------



## SHAWZER

You found my Purple Marker ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> And how did that work out for you?
> 
> Did you add to the email "Don't you know who I am?!! I pay your salary!!"


Of course I did...waiting on a reply.


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> You found my Purple Marker ?


you left it in the cookie tin,
Next time, try to remember to put the cap back on it.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Yep,was totally overcast earlier, now sun in all directions, even to the south.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Currently


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Currently
> View attachment 233920


You stole my weather!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Look'en south


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> You stole my weather!!


Definitely not an inch an hour here/hear.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am in the very dark blue , cool .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 233924


They must be counting the rain as snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> I am in the very dark blue , cool .


No, snowy.


----------



## Mountain Bob

I'd like to see it hit bigger further south,bury St louis, as they haven't had any excitement in a while.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> I am in the very dark blue , cool .


Youre always in the dark


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> I'd like to see it hit bigger further south,bury St louis, as they haven't had any excitement in a while.


We're past due for a "humdinger".


----------



## SHAWZER

I do save on the electric bill ......


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 233924


Looks like the last big one...just south of the border.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> And how did that work out for you?
> 
> Did you add to the email "Don't you know who I am?!! I pay your salary!!"


_Our radar was officially taken down this morning for extended maintenance, likely lasting into the end of next week. That likely explains why your contractor wasn't seeing anything on radar. However, most lake effect snow events have clouds and precipitation that are fairly shallow in depth, meaning even on our radar's lowest elevation slice, it won't necessarily be seeing the amount of snow that could be falling below beam height.

Once the radar is back up in a couple weeks, users will likely notice an improvement in the detection of lake effect snow bands given the nature of some of the maintenance being performed by the crew. So, that is something to look forward to.

As for other radars being down simultaneous with ours, this occasionally does happen though I am not certain about the reason for Chicago's outage today.

I wish we could increase the range of the WSR-88D radars, but even better than that I would love to have several smaller radars in our region to help us better resolve what is going on below the cloud base during the warm season especially. There is nothing in the radar Service Life Extension Program I am aware of that addresses something like range._

He must work for the govco since he didn't answer my question.


----------



## Turf Z

Really danced around an answer there


----------



## LapeerLandscape

According to NWS we should be in the middle of getting an inch. I know it not much but come on. I think all the employees came down with Covid and the janitor is smoking weed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> According to NWS we should be in the middle of getting an inch. I know it not much but come on. I think all the employees came down with Covid and the janitor is smoking weed.
> View attachment 233934
> View attachment 233936


At least it's cloudyish here and we have had a few snowflakes.

That's really bad.


----------



## STARSHIP

Plow and Salt Life absolutely sucks without radar!


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> According to NWS we should be in the middle of getting an inch. I know it not much but come on. I think all the employees came down with Covid and the janitor is smoking weed.
> View attachment 233934
> View attachment 233936


Is that look'en south?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

STARSHIP said:


> Plow and Salt Life absolutely sucks without radar!


Did you get any snow by you?


----------



## DeVries

Nothing better than seeing a clear sky and the moon after an unexpected snowfall. ￼


----------



## EWSplow

STARSHIP said:


> Plow and Salt Life absolutely sucks without radar!


----------



## STARSHIP

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you get any snow by you?


Just a dusting. We are obviously missing that strong band that is hitting Holland. News 8 forguessed 1-2" including GR, but this is like walking blindfolded in front of the dart and axe throwers at a bar.


----------



## STARSHIP

EWSplow said:


> View attachment 233940


Please crank up your radar, lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Is that look'en south?


That's north but south was the same


----------



## m_ice

How far is Milwaukee from Grand Crapids as the crow flies?


----------



## STARSHIP

m_ice said:


> How far is Milwaukee from Grand Crapids as the crow flies?


Googleguess says it is 114 miles. But lake effect is hard to pick up with a radar from distances like that.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Dunno,never saw a crow fly in a straight line. Pigeons are a different story.


----------



## m_ice

STARSHIP said:


> Googleguess says it is 114 miles. But lake effect is hard to pick up with a radar from distances like that.


Gotcha...I was curious


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> How far is Milwaukee from Grand Crapids as the crow flies?


Guessing 70-75 miles. 
Our radar isn't in Milwaukee though probably 40 miles west in Sullivan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thought it was about 90 miles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like Holland is still getting snow.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Guessing 70-75 miles.
> Our radar isn't in Milwaukee though probably 40 miles west in Sullivan.


I could be wrong on the placement of the radar delio. I think there's one closer


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought it was about 90 miles.
> 
> View attachment 233964


I thought shore to shore was 60ish miles to Holland.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Milwaukee to Holland is about 85 miles, it varies quite a bit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The line is getting closer to Milwaukee...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The line is getting closer to Milwaukee...
> 
> View attachment 233970


Keep it south of the border. I've gotta work outside on Thursday. Don't want the rain.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Milwaukee to Holland is about 85 miles, it varies quite a bit.


I believe the widest point of the lake is only 65ish miles.


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric mixing some of you guys up .....?


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Metric mixing some of you guys up .....?


Bring your fancy tape measure and a canoe. You can verify it for us.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I believe the widest point of the lake is only 65ish miles.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 233974


In a plane?
Milwaukee to grand haven on the water is 66 miles.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> In a plane?


Train or automobile... Even cheating in some on both sides around Mark's town of Sausagetuck its about 80 miles..


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Train or automobile... Even cheating in some on both sides around Mark's town of Sausagetuck its about 80 miles..


Upon further review, I realized I was using nautical miles. Land miles would be 75.951


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like Holland is still getting snow.
> 
> View attachment 233966


Can confirm.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Upon further review, I realized I was using nautical miles. Land miles would be 75.951


Yeah I'm knot sure, but that's what the Google sez...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I'm knot sure, but that's what the Google sez...


I was just using past experience racing to grand haven and its 66 miles. I happened to think later that its nautical miles.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Look'en south
> View attachment 233922


Aren't we all...?


----------



## SHAWZER

EWSplow said:


> Bring your fancy tape measure and a canoe. You can verify it for us.


Bring some jugs of Maple Syrup too ........


----------



## NYH1

79° and doing this 3 days ago....








....2° this morning! :gunsfiring:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still snowing lightly...salt is holding for the most part but not everywhere.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Radar is correct this morning showing bands of squalls over Southern Ontario .


----------



## Western1

NYH1 said:


> 79° and doing this 3 days ago....
> View attachment 234014
> 
> ....2° this morning! :gunsfiring:


You must be tired


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still snowing lightly...salt is holding for the most part but not everywhere.


But it's not on radar!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> But it's not on radar!


Stealth snow...


----------



## Hydromaster

30°
Skiffing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

17 and clouds


----------



## NYH1

23° light snow.

NYH1.


----------



## Western1

Sunny and 27


----------



## Western1

Feels warmer. No wind


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They really narrowed that down.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 234066


I hear ya


----------



## Western1

More narrow than this one.


----------



## NYH1

Nice and bright out tonight!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Definitely jorts weather today...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like fantasy island is pretty close to that "less than an inch line"
That means we'll most likely get 6" or more…


----------



## Turf Z

Big fan of the 1-2” line


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I believe the widest point of the lake is only 65ish miles.


Closer to 80 miles....

On edit, Google says 91 miles at the narrowest, 118 at the widest.....


----------



## jomama45

47 degrees at 6 am in February?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Big fan of the 1-2" line


It can drop south another 20-30 miles at this point in the season. Rather either get a buttload or more Vancovering.


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Closer to 80 miles....
> 
> On edit, Google says 91 miles at the narrowest, 118 at the widest.....


Sail boat miles?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sail boat miles?


Depends on which way the winds blowing.


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sail boat miles?


Naughtycull.........


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

jomama45 said:


> 47 degrees at 6 am in February?
> 
> View attachment 234104


Not one to usually comment on clothing but who's in charge of wardrobe at the station?

That reminds me, it's garbage day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Not one to usually comment on clothing but who's in charge of wardrobe at the station?
> 
> That reminds me, it's garbage day.


It's Whizzconsin... Cheese, milk etc... Where does it all come from...


----------



## jomama45

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Not one to usually comment on clothing but who's in charge of wardrobe at the station?
> 
> That reminds me, it's garbage day.


Where's Waldo?


----------



## cwren2472

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Not one to usually comment on clothing but who's in charge of wardrobe at the station?
> 
> That reminds me, it's garbage day.


Weird, it reminded me that I'm out of milk


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> Weird, it reminded me that I'm out of milk


Phile dairy response...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ah, completely missed the dairy subliminal messaging. All of our weather people wear grey for some reason.


----------



## cwren2472

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ah, completely missed the dairy subliminal messaging.


And did you notice that the photo was posted by a Wisconsin member? Coincidence? _I think not._

$5 says tomorrow's outfit is this color:


----------



## Mountain Bob

Looks like 6-7" so far up here, don't know about down in the valleys, will check later. Coffee time right now.


----------



## Hydromaster

8” yesterday another 1” so far today 
1”-3” forecasted for 2day 

17°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting...can't wait for Friday to find out who was right. 

We're down to maybe 1.5" now. Probably time to start worrying.


----------



## Western1

Don’t worry it will change


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunny and 70°?


----------



## Western1

45 and cloudy now


----------



## Western1

Saying it’s gunna hit 54 here today. Wind,flood and winter storm warning all for here


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well at least it is pretty outside


----------



## Hydromaster

I dislike shoveling.

OK, I want all of you just sit down or lean up against something.





i’m thinking about getting a small single stage snowthrower.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> I dislike shoveling.
> 
> OK, I want all of you just sit down or lean up against something.
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a small single stage snowthrower.


Get a toro power clear 721 Commercial


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> I dislike shoveling.
> 
> OK, I want all of you just sit down or lean up against something.
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a small single stage snowthrower.


I make my shoveler ride in the back seat!


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> I dislike shoveling.
> 
> OK, I want all of you just sit down or lean up against something.
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a small single stage snowthrower.


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> I dislike shoveling.
> 
> OK, I want all of you just sit down or lean up against something.
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a small single stage snowthrower.


Me too.

NYH1.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 234174


Nice shovel as well!


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 234174


Didn't you have a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 234174


Geesh the strap on that blower is thicker then the ones @m_ice uses on his 4yd spreader....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Didn't you have a 5 gallon bucket?


For the salt that I spill?


----------



## Freshwater

This can be tied to weather. 
I had ducks I'm my pond a couple days ago, and I just noticed a couple sparrows are back, that I haven't seen all winter. Both were pairs. Interesting....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've had sparrows at my bird feeder all winter. Always do.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had sparrows at my bird feeder all winter. Always do.


BB gun, 22....:gunsfiring:

NYH1.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Freshwater said:


> I just noticed a couple sparrows are back, that I haven't seen all winter. Both were pairs. Interesting....





Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had sparrows at my bird feeder all winter. Always do.


Were any of these sparrows carrying coconuts?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Geesh the strap on that blower is thicker then the ones @m_ice uses on his 4yd spreader....


Stalk much?


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Stalk much?


No need. You did the work for me and posted it...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've had sparrows at my bird feeder all winter. Always do.


Looks like the same pair that build a nest under my soffits on my gutter. I dont remember seeing them last winter.
It caught my eye after seeing the ducks.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> No need. You did the work for me and posted it...


To my surprise they are pretty heavy duty fir 1.5 " straps


----------



## Hydromaster

25°
Snow ending,








Still need another 20"-40"+ to make it worthwhile 








Ps 
Yes for the salt. Or the rust…


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Good for you


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...
> 
> View attachment 234184


Thinking a heavy pre salt tomorrow around Noon/ when it quits raining 
Scrape a few times. 
luckily it'll be 45 on Sunday.

last time we had warm temps then snow everything compacted and lots looked like an embarrassment for S/E Michigan.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Well at least it is pretty outside
> View attachment 234160


It's a plowsite rule that a pic of the deck with snow on it must include a bird feeder.


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's a plowsite rule that a pic of the deck with snow on it must include a bird feeder.


See that lump of snow past the 45 degree board in the corner? That is a bird feeder. It is extended out from railing so cats cannot get the birds.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mountain Bob said:


> See that lump of snow past the 45 degree board in the corner? That is a bird feeder. It is extended out from railing so cats cannot get the birds.


Looks like the cat can just shoot the bird


----------



## Mountain Bob

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Looks like the cat can just shoot the bird


Ya,I have to lock up the ammo since they figured it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just changed to snow and right at freezing. It was raining harder than I wanted to spread salt in. Guess it's going to be a bit of a scramble.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it's OVER!


----------



## SHAWZER

WHAT ??


----------



## Turf Z

Haven’t seen many out salting, not any of the main roads either


----------



## magnatrac

I'm right in between flint and Pontiac. It's 34 in flint and 46 in Pontiac.
I hope this rain comes through and we get a break with the wind and flash freeze before the snow starts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Haven't seen many out salting, not any of the main roads either


Gonna hit some spots now as the rain has ended... 36° now with ground temps around 35°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We have rain, 32 and cooling


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not supposed to get much snow at all for at least 6 hours


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Haven't seen many out salting, not any of the main roads either


I'm a bit surprised as well. I've seen some couple but expected to see everyone out.

I did notice frost/ice crystals forming on a side road. Plenty of frost in the ground that will cause it to freeze up quickly. Not a chance I'm taking.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And it's OVER!


It is?


----------



## Randall Ave

Western1 said:


> It is?


It is 45 here now, going up in the 50s. Here I think it will be an early mud season.


----------



## Western1

49 and light rain. About 50 miles south east of Lapeer


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not supposed to get much snow at all for at least 6 hours


Starting to stick on pavement up thr?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not supposed to get much snow at all for at least 6 hours


Pretty sure we didn't get the inch and a half of rain they were calling for....

Crept south bit too now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> It is?


Isn't that what I said?


----------



## magnatrac

Down to 33 with sprinkles in North Oakland . No ice anywhere other than the back roads being a mess.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Starting to stick on pavement up thr?


Rain quit, no snow at all yet. Any water on my deck is now ice and I can see it forming on the driveway surface. I'm just glad the rain quit at this point


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that what I said?


es


----------



## Philbilly2

Wife's skewl district called it last night... I laughed and shook my head and mumbled similar word to "woosies" 

Boy's district is still going to skewl today

She wakes up this am and says to me "Why have they not called skewl off here yet?"

"Look outside" was my only response 


All I heard from the other room was "What the hell... we didn't get anything????"


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> Wife's skewl district called it last night... I laughed and shook my head and mumbled similar word to "woosies"


Why would you call them koozies?

https://thebeergearstore.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Busch-Latte-Can-******-2.jpg


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> Wife's skewl district called it last night... I laughed and shook my head and mumbled similar word to "woosies"
> 
> Boy's district is still going to skewl today
> 
> She wakes up this am and says to me "Why have they not called skewl off here yet?"
> 
> "Look outside" was my only response
> 
> All I heard from the other room was "What the hell... we didn't get anything????"


She wanted to ride the snowmobile all day while you worked


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And so starts pothole season. 

Heard weight restrictions go on Wednesday.


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> And so starts pothole season.


 I didn't think that season ever ended in meatchicken….or illannoys…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure we didn't get the inch and a half of rain they were calling for....
> 
> Crept south bit too now?


We got a little bit...Creek came up a bit overnight.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> We got a little bit...*MOAT* came up a bit overnight.
> 
> View attachment 234230
> View attachment 234232


Did you check on the alligators to see if they are too cold?

#alligatorsweaters


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Did you check on the alligators to see if they are too cold?
> 
> #alligatorsweaters


They're in the heated moat, not the creek. Duh


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're in the heated moat, not the creek. Duh


Those alligators must have MP money to afford a heated moat. I heard those are even more costly than heated docks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Those alligators must have MP money to afford a heated moat. I heard those are even more costly than heated docks.


No, I value my privacy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

28* and misting, roads are icing over


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're in the heated moat, not the creek. Duh


That looks more like a crick not a creek...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That looks more like a crick not a creek...


If one is from Suck Bent, Inditucky...yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 234248


Can't be...a week ago they said it was going to warm up and be relatively quiet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Rain, sleet oh my! No grapple though...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't be...a week ago they said it was going to warm up and be relatively quiet.


Ready for it

I feel like since about Jan 23rd we've been on a dead run out here up until yesterday


----------



## Ajlawn1

And just like that we have a mess...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And just like that we have a mess...
> 
> View attachment 234332


I see someone slipping and falling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Ready for it
> 
> I feel like since about Jan 23rd we've been on a dead run out here up until yesterday


Yes...had to check a couple times overnight, but it sure felt good to sleep until my normal wake-time and then go out.


----------



## CCSnow

Ajlawn1 said:


> And just like that we have a mess...
> 
> View attachment 234332


Did they hit the pole or was the grill like that? I don't even see any tire marks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see someone slipping and falling...


Oh guaranteed, I'm gonna try something different let it get up to a couple inches get down... I think people are more careful walking when they see a bunch of snow than a nice scraped down lot...


----------



## Ajlawn1

CCSnow said:


> Did they hit the pole or was the grill like that? I don't even see any tire marks.


There's a cop and another smashed car behind that city Ford....


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We got a little bit...Creek came up a bit overnight.
> 
> View attachment 234230
> View attachment 234232


The crick washed the deck and bird feeder away?! 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

50° raining clouding, crappying....

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2

Just started snowing here now... kids get out of skewl within the hour... sure glad they called a snow day... morons


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We got a little bit...Creek came up a bit overnight.
> 
> View attachment 234230
> View attachment 234232


The swamps in Lapeer are rising fast.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Sleeting, icing, Adviling…


----------



## SHAWZER

Congrats to the new Super Moderators


----------



## cwren2472

SHAWZER said:


> Congrats to the new Super Moderator


There goes the neighborhood...


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Congrats to the new Super Moderators


I like the snazzy red banner.


----------



## SHAWZER

Michigan Moderator . So there is another MM ?


----------



## cwren2472

I assume @Hydromaster's moderator application is still pending...?


----------



## Mike_PS

cwren2472 said:


> I assume @Hydromaster's moderator application is still pending...?


maybe stick to the weather discussion :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So was this a Wheel of Fortune type thing?


----------



## cwren2472

Michael J. Donovan said:


> maybe stick to the weather discussion :laugh:


Good idea. Don't want to anger Andy. He might be itchin' to try out his new powers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> maybe stick to the weather discussion :laugh:


But we're in the off topic forum? :waving:


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> So was this a Wheel of Fortune type thing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So @Turf Z any thoughts on tonight?

Been checking MDOT traffic cams since the radar isn't working. Looks like it's staying pretty far east so far.

Snow at O'Hare, but the whole system is moving east.


----------



## magnatrac

2" and counting in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Radarscope is generally pretty good, but I checked traffic cams compared to what it's showing and there's nothing there.


----------



## magnatrac

Dry air?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty...


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN radar shows the system just south of Grand Rapids and Meaford .......



Not sure if that is good or bad .


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty...


The colors help to keep his attention.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> So @Turf Z any thoughts on tonight?
> 
> Been checking MDOT traffic cams since the radar isn't working. Looks like it's staying pretty far east so far.
> 
> Snow at O'Hare, but the whole system is moving east.


Do you have an app for seeing the cameras because the MDOT app no longer works on my phone


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> 2" and counting in my neck of the woods...


I can still see my sidewalk through the 1/8" of snow we've gotten so far.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can still see my sidewalk through the 1/8" of snow we've gotten so far.


Probably closer to 3" now...
My wife just got home from Waterford , it took 90 minutes!
M-15 and 75 is where she said the snow got really heavy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing very lightly. Can still see pavement plainly.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing very lightly. Can still see pavement plainly.


Looks like a dry slot for you, maybe when the wind changes directions you'll get some.
Low is in Indianapolis already, maybe this will be done by midnight. It's coming down here, over 2 inches already.


----------



## Philbilly2

SNOW BAZZOOOKA


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That nice, dark band just formed over the lake. Oh well, it is winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Coming down quick here...

Opening drains this morning, to sanding gravel to salting parking lots to plowing lots in 14 hrs. What a great day to be alive...


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> Looks like a dry slot for you, maybe when the wind changes directions you'll get some.
> Low is in Indianapolis already, maybe this will be done by midnight. It's coming down here, over 2 inches already.
> 
> View attachment 234356


Out of here at midnight would be perfect !


----------



## Ajlawn1

This is stupid...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is stupid...


Sandstorm?…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is stupid...


Care to elaborate


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> That nice, dark band just formed over the lake. Oh well, it is winter.


It's dumping.
Without that I thought we were looking pretty good for the 1-2"


----------



## magnatrac

I guess these guys gotta move to the back of the truck, I need room for my shoveler in the morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe a half inch on untreated and my deck railing...maybe.

Darkest blue is here, hoping it's done soon.


----------



## Turf Z

lol… approaching 2


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> I guess these guys gotta move to the back of the bus, I need room for my shoveler in the morning...
> View attachment 234372


Plus you know you need the ballast.


----------



## magnatrac

Plenty there, I hate lifting bags over the bedrail that are wedged next to the spreader.

These were supposed to be gone last weekend, it never snowed twice....


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> I guess these guys gotta move to the back of the truck, I need room for my shoveler in the morning...
> View attachment 234372


That peladow is nasty stuff. It works well in cold temps but the dust cloud it leave when you spread it or dump a bag of it 

quit using it after someone in here said you should wear a mask when applying it

Also it appears we have a DRY SLOT!!!


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> That peladow is nasty stuff. It works well in cold temps but the dust cloud it leave when you spread it or dump a bag of it
> 
> quit using it after someone in here said you should wear a mask when applying it


I hate that stuff...
One customer wants it. It works in the cold but has zero holding power with residue.
Definitely ruined more than one pair of Carhartts with it over the years...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> That peladow is nasty stuff. It works well in cold temps but the dust cloud it leave when you spread it or dump a bag of it
> 
> quit using it after someone in here said you should wear a mask when applying it
> 
> Also it appears we have a DRY SLOT!!!
> View attachment 234374


Have a east coast owner that was told by an east coast idiot that it's what we should use on his 30 yr sidewalks out here...

#hungrysalt

So should we call you Super Handy Dandy now too?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Care to elaborate


Yes, I rather put my Richard in a vise then be doing this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, I rather put my Richard in a vise then be doing this...


Because they can't predict sunrise correctly?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

IIs that stuff like down flake?


BossPlow2010 said:


> That peladow is nasty stuff. It works well in cold temps but the dust cloud it leave when you spread it or dump a bag of it
> 
> quit using it after someone in here said you should wear a mask when applying it
> 
> Also it appears we have a DRY SLOT!!!
> View attachment 234374


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> IIs that stuff like down flake?


Same stuff, different shape. The flake is better for dust control in the summer.

Both are equally messy...


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> IIs that stuff like down flake?


Ya it's the same thing I believe,
Which apparently I'm going to have to sell what I have left and retire, I only paid like 13$ a bag iirc


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya it's the same thing I believe,
> Which apparently I'm going to have to sell what I have left and retire, I only paid like 13$ a bag iirc
> View attachment 234384


They don't give that stuff away.


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya it's the same thing I believe,
> Which apparently I'm going to have to sell what I have left and retire, I only paid like 13$ a bag iirc
> View attachment 234384


It's $14 a bag still, cheaper if you buy a pallet, sorry you have to work in the morning still!!!

Flake and pellet are the same chemical, just different shape.

The flake is actually a lot messier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd like to nominate @Turf Z for meteorologist. Looking like a couple inches in GR as well...from my window and truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well looky there another 3" of snow... With a LE band moving this way...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just some occasional flurries here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My heater blower quit working a couple times tonight, a good kick under the dash and it would come back on. At least my radio never quit that would be a tragedy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My heater blower quit working a couple times tonight, a good kick under the dash and it would come back on. At least my radio never quit that would be a tragedy.


Ironically, I lost the volume on my radio. Tried a soft reset and nothing changed. Shut the truck off, opened the door and it didn't shut off like usual. Finally did, started the truck and it worked again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> My heater blower quit working a couple times tonight, a good kick under the dash and it would come back on. At least my radio never quit that would be a tragedy.


No Air Pods?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No Air Pods?


I'll have to Goggle that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah on top of the LE can you throw on a couple flat tires, a broken hydraulic hose and a I need diesel... Super-sized... And to go please...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds about right...


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah on top of the LE can you throw on a couple flat tires, a broken hydraulic hose and a I need diesel... Super-sized... And to go please...


I told you that hose shoulda been replaced.


----------



## prezek

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya it's the same thing I believe,
> Which apparently I'm going to have to sell what I have left and retire, I only paid like 13$ a bag iirc
> View attachment 234384


Do I need to address you as sir? Mr moderator? BP2? Now when quoting your post?

The pellets are bad to work with too? At the end of last season, my usual supplier was out of mag pellets and calcium pellets. We usually use mag. Sold me a pallet of calcium flake for cheap…I quickly saw why. Any slight wind, and you were ruining your boots with the slightest bit of dust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya it's the same thing I believe,
> Which apparently I'm going to have to sell what I have left and retire, I only paid like 13$ a bag iirc
> View attachment 234384


Hey Sooper Mod...take it to the Deicing forum (or whatever it's called).

This is a weather thread in the off topic forum.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

prezek said:


> I told you that hose shoulda been replaced.


Should have done that instead of cleaning the chicken shir off the floor.


----------



## Ajlawn1

prezek said:


> Do I need to address you as sir? Mr moderator? BP2? Now when quoting your post?


That's Mr. Super Duper Handy Dandy Andy too you...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should have done that instead of cleaning the chicken shir off the floor.


Told him not to buy a Dodge... Throw a Western on it and there's another reason to open up the vise...


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well looky there another 3" of snow... With a LE band moving this way...
> 
> View attachment 234386


I always pictured you as looking like Kip.............

Supposed to be an "Alert" day with high winds and cold.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Angus today?


----------



## cwren2472

jomama45 said:


> I always pictured you as looking like Kip.............
> 
> Supposed to be an "Alert" day with high winds and cold.........
> 
> View attachment 234394


Damn, my local news needs a trash can meter. That would be way more useful than the standard "We are watching the track. Expect between 0 inches and 2 feet. Or rain. Or sun maybe." Today is a 65 mph gust with 1.5" of rain thing. I need to know where that falls on the scale.

I feel like I should write a letter. Maybe later. Probably not.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

LapeerLandscape said:


> My heater blower quit working a couple times tonight, a good kick under the dash and it would come back on. At least my radio never quit that would be a tragedy.


BTW I did not turn it off and back on again, can't believe you guys didn't suggest that.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> BTW I did not turn it off and back on again, can't believe you guys didn't suggest that.


I was going to Suggest that you hit it with a hammer, but you kicked it..


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ironically, I lost the volume on my radio. Tried a soft reset and nothing changed. Shut the truck off, opened the door and it didn't shut off like usual. Finally did, started the truck and it worked again.


So, you turned it off, then back on again, and it started working, eh?


----------



## cwren2472

prezek said:


> Do I need to address you as sir? Mr moderator? BP2? Now when quoting your post?


I believe it's "Your Royal Highness, Prince Andy"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> So, you turned it off, then back on again, and it started working, eh?


Kinda sorta


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> *YES*


That's what I thought


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda sorta


Did you try tossing your cookies in the truck? And clearing out the ashtray?


----------



## Turf Z

Sounds like some wind and (you guessed it) just enough snow to ruin the evening tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Sounds like some wind and (you guessed it) just enough snow to ruin the evening tonight


Wanna bet the forecast will be wrong?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wanna bet the forecast will be wrong?


Double it


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Sounds like some wind and (you guessed it) just enough snow to ruin the evening tonight


Just heard that, radio chick just said 1-2". Not hearing it yet anywhere else...


----------



## plow4beer

prezek said:


> Do I need to address you as sir? Mr moderator? BP2? Now when quoting your post?
> 
> The pellets are bad to work with too? At the end of last season, my usual supplier was out of mag pellets and calcium pellets. We usually use mag. Sold me a pallet of calcium flake for cheap…I quickly saw why. Any slight wind, and you were ruining your boots with the slightest bit of dust.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Hey Sooper Mod...take it to the Deicing forum (or whatever it's called).
> 
> This is a weather thread in the off topic forum.





Ajlawn1 said:


> That's Mr. Super Duper Handy Dandy Andy too you...


How does one become a souper duper moderator?


----------



## Philbilly2

plow4beer said:


> How does one become a souper duper moderator?


It's kinda like the #1 rule in fight club...


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> It's kinda like the #1 rule in fight club...


Did Andy win the fight with that Greg/Gary/Randy guy?

Wait, does that mean your nephew is a moderator now, too?

I'm confused...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> How does one become a souper duper moderator?


If I answered, my post count would go backwards and I'd get a "nice" message.


----------



## plow4beer

cwren2472 said:


> Did Andy win the fight with that Greg/Gary/Randy guy?
> 
> Wait, does that mean your nephew is a moderator now, too?
> 
> I'm confused...


This is the image I'm getting when reading your post


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I answered, my post count would go backwards and I'd get a "nice" message.


----------



## Ajlawn1

You know damn well Michael has told him just ignore them... They'll get bored with it and it'll pass in a few days...

It's been a few years now since he first got stuck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guess I could have gone lighter on the salt since it's mostly sunning. 

Foreguess was and still is for mostly cloudy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Here it’s mostly cloudy when the clouds block the sun and it’s mostly sunny when the clouds don’t block the sun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The sun found Lapeertucky?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sun found Lapeertucky?


When it's not cloudy


----------



## plow4beer

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know damn well Michael has told him just ignore them... They'll get bored with it and it'll pass in a few days...
> 
> View attachment 234406


No we/it won't


Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I could have gone lighter on the salt since it's mostly sunning.
> 
> Foreguess was and still is for mostly cloudy.


I thought the same thing this morning as I've been running around seeing how my guys did…..its sunning very strongly today…told them to go "a little heavier than normal" on lots last night, because of the fourkast, but I'm not gonna pull an OOOOmpKiss on them & start bit*****….better safe than sorry I guess


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy a WWA for blowing snow...


----------



## magnatrac

This beer is sitting in Lapeer, I can confirm the sun is out...

Stopped by my brother's and ended up grabbing lunch.

I haven't been here in a while I guess. Plenty of fast food and pot shops...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy a WWA for blowing snow...
> 
> View attachment 234414


I was a little worried the way it was blowing last night that all are walks would get covered back over but the snow quit and the wind dyed right on Q.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> This beer is sitting in Lapeer, I can confirm the sun is out...
> 
> Stopped by my brother's and ended up grabbing lunch.
> 
> I haven't been here in a while I guess. Plenty of fast food and pot shops...
> View attachment 234416


You're at EG Nicks


----------



## magnatrac

Yup


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Yup


Best place around.


----------



## magnatrac

It's not bad , I like it!


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> This beer is sitting in Lapeer, I can confirm the sun is out...
> 
> Stopped by my brother's and ended up grabbing lunch.
> 
> I haven't been here in a while I guess. Plenty of fast food and pot shops...
> View attachment 234416


Take it to the I found Lapeertucky thread...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the I found Lapeertucky thread...


I can only imagine


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the I found Lapeertucky thread...


It's like when the Simpsons leave Springfield and go to Shelbyville...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the I found Lapeertucky thread...


Some people know a good thing.


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know damn well Michael has told him just ignore them... They'll get bored with it and it'll pass in a few days...
> 
> It's been a few years now since he first got stuck...
> 
> View attachment 234406


Sure - just like you got bored of that photo of him, right...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the I found Lapeertucky thread...


I can't find it...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't find it...


You're 1 of the lucky ones


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I could have gone lighter on the salt since it's mostly sunning.
> 
> Foreguess was and still is for mostly cloudy.


Yes that sun sure is warm... Wish I would of went heavier to take care of this snow that they just discovered is coming tonight...


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I was a little worried the way it was blowing last night that all are walks would get covered back over but the snow quit and the wind dyed right on Q.


It was drifting pretty good here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Double it


Double it to 2" since they were predicting 1?

Or to 4" since they're now guessing 2"?


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> It was drifting pretty good here.
> View attachment 234422


I had some drifting but nothing like that...

Forecast is for an inch or less with winds 25 gusting to 40+ , guessing that even last night's snow will find a new place to rest....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Not sure how windy it is but I can sure hear it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing sideways! 

An inch down? It wasn't snowing but it kicked in again. Looks like one of those nights it's easier to plow everything rather than trying to clear some drifts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy crap...worst wind we've had all winter.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap...worst wind we've had all winter.


Careful Toto! 

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap...worst wind we've had all winter.


What's the sitrep out there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the


Turf Z said:


> What's the sitrep out there


Couple inches (I think) in protected areas? 0-12" in the open?

Temp dropped 12° in the last hour.

You?


----------



## Turf Z

Not finding much here surprisingly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Enough scattered around for a full plow and salt.

End planning on it so I'm not surprised or disappointed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And snowing hard again. 

I noticed the foreguess for today changed significantly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Not finding much here surprisingly


Zillch... All one 2 two must of blue away...


----------



## Turf Z

Wow Mark, you’re right different world out here out East


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Wow Mark, you're right different world out here out East


Interloping?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Typical lake effect....pounding snow then this.


----------



## magnatrac

It's amazing what the wind can do with an inch of snow...

My subdivision almost looked like I wasn't there yesterday.

Oh why would you put your trash cans after garbage day...?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interloping?


Have some stuff out in Standale & Walker I should've never agreed to this year


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Typical lake effect....pounding snow then this.
> 
> View attachment 234448


It's over?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My boys out plowing some stuff because of the less than an inch forecasted and the wind. Said the entrance to the credit union had an 18” drift across it. I haven’t seen that in a while around here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over?


Is it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can see the LE clouds to the west but it's clear and cold in town.

Lots are going to look great with this amount of solar. Even at 10°.


----------



## Turf Z

All your snow retreated back to here… could’ve used sun instead


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can see the LE clouds to the west but it's clear and cold in town.
> 
> Lots are going to look great with this amount of solar. Even at 10°.


Until the wind blows some snow across it and it looks like cottage cheese


----------



## SHAWZER

I hate cottage cheese .......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Figured once I crossed the border it would turn to manure... Clear on last night's practice drop off...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Figured once I crossed the border it would turn to manure... Clear on last night's practice drop off...
> 
> View attachment 234458


Looks like snow not manure...


----------



## magnatrac

Supposed to be 40 tomorrow, figured I'd clear the parking !


----------



## Hydromaster

I see someone is getting their 3rd class mail..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Supposed to be 40 tomorrow, figured I'd clear the parking !
> View attachment 234454


Could have snowmobiles parked next to the motorcycles.


----------



## NYH1

magnatrac said:


> Oh why would you put your trash cans after garbage day...?


I'll get out of the truck and move trash cans the day of trash pick up. If there still there anytime after trash pick up day....they become part of the snow bank.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

18°, snowing lightly, blowing hard, melting snow and rain has the water in the crick within a foot of the bridge....gonna be fun! :weightlifter:

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy another windy day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy another windy day...
> 
> View attachment 234512


Climate change...we're the new Wyoming.


----------



## AndyTblc

It's a tad on the windy side this morning south of Grand Rapids


----------



## magnatrac

But of a wind-chill on this ride...


----------



## Freshwater

Bit of a breeze. Supposed to hit 40 3 days in a row. Fine with me I need a few days off.

I'm 5 weeks out from cleaning ponds.... I can smell the fish poop and dead frogs from here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> But of a wind-chill on this ride...
> View attachment 234520


Once you get past the tree line, there used to be a ladder stand on the left iirc, people would also throw clothes and necklaces into the trees there too.
Pretty sure that was an actual terrain park before they did moguls too.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well,last week was a foot. Plowed it and the drifts. Next day driveway and part of road back to gravel from sun. Bummer. Snowing lightly now, can only hope.


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Once you get past the tree line, there used to be a ladder stand on the left iirc, people would also throw clothes and necklaces into the trees there too.
> Pretty sure that was an actual terrain park before they did moguls too.


That hanging of women's items in the tree was actually started as a joke with some old ladies on the ski patrol. The young girls just took it over lol

The original park was there about 20 year's ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Oh boy another windy day... 


Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 234512


Not sure what wind would be worse, Wyoming wind or going over the Mackinaw bridge wind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That hanging of women's items in the tree was actually started as a joke with some old ladies on the ski patrol. The young girls just took it over lol


magnatrac said:


> The original park was there about 20 year's ago.


There is a couple bra trees on a couple different snowmobile trails in the UP. Maybe I can get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Oh boy another windy day...
> 
> Not sure what wind would be worse, Wyoming wind or going over the Mackinaw bridge wind.


I remember being sent over the bridge after the escort left one time. 
We had a regular cab truck and a enclosed 2 place trailer.
They told us to go 15 mph. The drive was fine but we cracked the windows at the top just to see what it was like ....
Needless to say after that I was glad to be off the bridge !!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> I remember being sent over the bridge after the escort left one time.
> We had a regular cab truck and a enclosed 2 place trailer.
> They told us to go 15 mph. The drive was fine but we cracked the windows at the top just to see what it was like ....
> Needless to say after that I was glad to be off the bridge !!!


I saw one of those hinged covers mangled on the side of the e way on the way north.


----------



## magnatrac

Never shared this ...
The weather was calm at least.

More fun than crossing the bridge is breaking down near it with 2 families onboard!

On August 16th last summer I topped off fuel in the cheboygan river heading to the bridge then the island.

A few miles from the bridge my water in fuel alarm went off.

I dumped the separator in the straits but it didn't help ...

I paid for my tow boat us insurance many times over lol

Next day I found the issue....


----------



## Western1

Looks like summer shandy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> It's a tad on the windy side this morning south of Grand Rapids


You're still alive?


----------



## Hydromaster

3” overnight 
-1°
air movement @ 8-17mph


----------



## Mountain Bob

Light snow,-5f, 4" last nite


----------



## Mark Oomkes

16" more than all of last year. I'm still thinking it will be close to or above average. 3 years in a row of below average is not very likely statistically.


----------



## NYH1

52° and sunning hard. Water levels have dropped quite a bit as well.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well that's just nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Creeping north/south/west/east?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well that's just nice...
> 
> View attachment 234618


That's nice


----------



## BUFF

payuppayuppayup


----------



## DeVries

Yep another Thursday Friday storm.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Creeping north/south/west/east?


Sounds South, but I'm sure it'll creep back here...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds South, but I'm sure it'll creep back here...


You can have it


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> You can have it


 Why? Busy polishing something?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why? Busy polishing something?


Bahhaha...you think I'm polishing everything myself???


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why? Busy polishing something?


Wouldn't want to get my slippers dirty


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Bahhaha...you think I'm polishing everything myself???


I've seen you... I know for a fact you are...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've seen you... I know for a fact you are...


I leave it for the minions...they have to have something to do in their downtime


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> I leave it for the minions...they have to have something to do in their downtime


Beg your pardon?


----------



## magnatrac

DeVries said:


> Yep another Thursday Friday storm.


The Thursday / Friday storm wasn't so bad , had all night to clean it up.

Now the 1" wind tunnel Friday night/ Saturday , could have done without that one .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Creeping north/south/west/east?


North of the equator... Im guessing though like a forecaster..


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> North of the equator... Im guessing though like a forecaster..


Heard being east or west is similar to north or south


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dropping south...at least tonight's storm is.

All of a sudden there's a WWA for the northern half of the county...cuz they're so accurate. Guess I'm getting up to check even though it's supposed to be 39 by 7 AM.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I’m staying in St Ignace near the bridge, I can look out my motel room window and see mackinaw island. Very strong winds coming right off the lake from the east.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm staying in St Ignace near the bridge, I can look out my motel room window and see mackinaw island. Very strong winds coming right off the lake from the east.


How much snow is there on the south east end of the u.p. ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> How much snow is there on the south east end of the u.p. ?


1 to 2ft, you go north a few miles and goes up a lot.


----------



## magnatrac

The guy I work with doing wood floors had a place in Pickford. Spent a bunch of time years ago running around the east end.

Munising was our other main stay.


----------



## NYH1

Ended up getting about 54° and sunned hard today! Thumbs Up 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

-13°


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> -13°


What's it going to be in the morning.....?


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> What's it going to be in the morning.....?


It's supposed to hold -12° to -15°


----------



## jomama45

magnatrac said:


> What's it going to be in the morning.....?


Tomorrow?


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> It's supposed to hold -12° to -15°


I was thinking maybe the bottom was going to drop out... -13 is plenty bad but it could be worse???


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> I was thinking maybe the bottom was going to drop out... -13 is plenty bad but it could be worse???


-20° something over in briger.

looking for some cold air to come your way?


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> -20° something over in briger.
> 
> looking for some cold air to come your way?


No, it was 46 and sunny today. I'm ready for spring lol


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> No, it was 46 and sunny today. I'm ready for spring lol


I'd be happy with 40s and 50s for the end of March


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

And another blown forecast. Rain or freezing rain or drizzle or sleet or something after 10 PM. Possible thundershowers overnight. Temp rising above freezing (39) by 7 AM.

It didn't start raining until 6ish. It was at or below freezing until about the same time. 

Sent the sidewalk crews that didn't go out yesterday out since some stuff iced up yesterday. 

But hey, I thoroughly enjoyed doing my window and weather rock checks...


----------



## jomama45

1/8" of ice here, all the schools are canceled today in this corner of the state.


----------



## Hydromaster

-17°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy Ventrac!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy Ventrac!!!


I kno , just like in the big city


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And another blown forecast. Rain or freezing rain or drizzle or sleet or something after 10 PM. Possible thundershowers overnight. Temp rising above freezing (39) by 7 AM.
> 
> It didn't start raining until 6ish. It was at or below freezing until about the same time.
> 
> Sent the sidewalk crews that didn't go out yesterday out since some stuff iced up yesterday.
> 
> But hey, I thoroughly enjoyed doing my window and weather rock checks...


They blue it here too...... Left my place at 10:30pm with 3" on the ground, got to WW 15miles away and just a skiff. Look at radar to see a aboot a hour break and hung oot in the loader. Aboot 12:30am heavy band came through, dropped aboot 2" in 45min and let up. 
Got -4*, 10mph breeze, light snow.
Suppose to snow on/oof all day.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Up to -17 now, with wind, think I will stay inside


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Up to -17 now, with wind, think I will stay inside


Looking for a high of -11°.


----------



## cwren2472

Hydromaster said:


> Looking for a high of -11°.


Is that -11 cm or -11 feet?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> Looking for a high of -11°.


Ya got up to 0 yesterday, doesn't look like it will today.


----------



## Hydromaster

cwren2472 said:


> Is that -11 cm or -11 feet?


Only on a Tuesday during a leap year


----------



## cwren2472

Hydromaster said:


> Only on a Tuesday during a leap year


Does that include Twosday, 2/22/22?


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> Does that include Twosday, 2/22/22?


No that's Tooday...


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> No that's Tooday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Foreguess is rain and "mild". 

It is currently raining and 35°...might just be me, but not so sure 35° at the end of February is "mild". 

Wish I had an empire to work in...but that's MP money.


----------



## Turf Z

Could be a mess here if temps drop early


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Could be a mess here if temps drop early


----------



## Mountain Bob

Woo-Hoo up to -10, and the wind has laid down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fiddy five still...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fiddy five still...


Holy heat wave Batman!

We have made it all the way to 36!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy heat wave Batman!
> 
> We have made it all the way to 36!!!


----------



## Turf Z

Seeing some sun …


----------



## BUFF

5* good solar and getting some melt oof on surfaces that were plowed.

Looks like more tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 5* good solar and getting some melt oof on surfaces that were plowed.
> 
> Looks like more tonight
> 
> View attachment 234760


Honestly not missing the snow...but this weather sucks.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Honestly not missing the snow...but this weather sucks.


Been getting aboot 1-2X week since NYE, been on the colder side too. 
Was 59* full solar and no wind over the weekend, sure felt good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Seeing some sun …


Nevermind...got excited for nothing. Thought GRR's radar was working again.


----------



## NYH1

54°, raining and clouding....crapy for sure. 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

March is our big snow month.
But the forguesser isn’t calling for mulch.


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> March is our big snow month.
> But the forguesser isn't calling for mulch.


Hopefully everyone out west gets enough snow.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> Hopefully everyone out west gets enough snow.
> 
> NYH1.


It's looking dry out in the Mondak.
None of the ranchers look relaxed..


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> It's looking dry out in the Mondak.
> None of the ranches look relaxed..


That sucks. 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> NYH1.


Yes. 
They're spending a lot on hay/feed. 
in the fall we were in a drought, for a lot of places the last cutting didn't happen, then it rained really hard and the fields started wake back up and then it froze.

Hopefully get some moisture in the spring I'd hate to see that two row barley crop suffer.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind...got excited for nothing. Thought GRR's radar was working again.


Nevermind it's gone


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Temp never did get close to the dartboard guess. Dropped 9° in the last 2 hours.


----------



## EWSplow

100 years ago










Today


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> 100 years ago
> 
> View attachment 234824
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 234826


Lemme guess, he got shot before he crashed?

I just read about the ice storm today, as well.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Temp never did get close to the dartboard guess. Dropped 9° in the last 2 hours.


Everything's bad here, as expected


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Lemme guess, he got shot before he crashed?
> 
> I just read about the ice storm today, as well.


I'm guessing he, or she just turned on to the street and had no steering traction. 
Its in our neighborhood. 
Funny thing is I've plowed the end of that driveway while passing by after the city plow buried it.i saw the guy struggling with a shovel. Just being neighborly


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Little bit of a glaze here and there. Most of the moisture dried up with the breeze and temp drop.

Looks like a nice Vancovering will be required.


----------



## BUFF

2* light fluffy snow


----------



## SHAWZER

You driving around in the 924 ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mostly dried up but not taking a chance... We'll consider it a pre salt for tomorrow eve...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice barely a skiff of snow that was not predicted. 

I'm STUNNED that they were wrong again.


----------



## Hydromaster

-23°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Back to winter here/hear...a refreshing 20° and 6° wimp chill.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish I had an empire to work in...but that's MP money.


What's the holdup? Make sure you have a wash bay too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What's the holdup? Make sure you have a wash bay too...


No need for a wash bay...MDEQ (or whatever they're called now) says I can wash trucks ootside if I pay them $175.

I'll get right on that.


----------



## Mountain Bob

-24, light dusting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Idiots...

Glad I said screw it and salted...


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> You driving around in the 924 ?


Yep, was in it Monday night /Tuesday morning. Each storm left 2" of fluff and easy plowing. 
Got aboot 75hrs of seat time so far and got the approach to the lot dialed in along with being dialed in the loader, it's a blast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effect in Kansass?










And apparently it was snowing a wee bit in Marquette.

_Yesterday (Tue.) Marquette (airport) had their snowiest February day EVER! They picked up 21.6″ of new snow. Combine that with the 9.7″ of snow that fell on Monday at the airport and that gives them 31.3″ in 48 hours (and there was still significant snow falling there this Wed. AM._


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effect in Kansass?
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> And apparently it was snowing a wee bit in Marquette.
> 
> _Yesterday (Tue.) Marquette (airport) had their snowiest February day EVER! They picked up 21.6″ of new snow. Combine that with the 9.7″ of snow that fell on Monday at the airport and that gives them 31.3″ in 48 hours (and there was still significant snow falling there this Wed. AM._


You need your radar fixed!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effect in Kansass?
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> And apparently it was snowing a wee bit in Marquette.
> 
> _Yesterday (Tue.) Marquette (airport) had their snowiest February day EVER! They picked up 21.6″ of new snow. Combine that with the 9.7″ of snow that fell on Monday at the airport and that gives them 31.3″ in 48 hours (and there was still significant snow falling there this Wed. AM._


Sure wye knot....


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Ajlawn1

So much for my pretreatment for tomorrow night...


----------



## Ajlawn1

And it's kinda over...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake effect in Kansass?
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> And apparently it was snowing a wee bit in Marquette.
> 
> _Yesterday (Tue.) Marquette (airport) had their snowiest February day EVER! They picked up 21.6″ of new snow. Combine that with the 9.7″ of snow that fell on Monday at the airport and that gives them 31.3″ in 48 hours (and there was still significant snow falling there this Wed. AM._


I remember hauling a 5 place enclosed trailer with my dually up to Marquette about 15 years ago, and bucking snow with the front bumper. Pulled into the hotel lot at 4 am , and there was 16" of snow in the lot. The other tow vehicle was parked under the carport at the front desk, and I buried the truck right behind them. Woke the other 4 dunderheads in the truck up to let them know we were beached. One of them asked "how do you know that we're stuck? " Said "cause we're not moving!" They definitely don't take snow removal as serious in those parts.

We started the next morning out by breaking trail with 20 sleds, and if you weren't in the front 2 sleds, you were falling back a 1/4 mile to see anything. Had to siphon fuel into my Polaris on that trip.


----------



## NYH1

28° and clouding today. Calling for 6 to 12 inches Friday. 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh, a WWA for 2-4" tomorrow eve...


----------



## BUFF

6* partly cloudy, lite flurries and steam coming oof the black top.....










Being on the western side of the equator does have it's advantages.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh, a WWA for 2-4" tomorrow eve...


Double it...


----------



## NYH1

Already changed us down to 4 to 8 inches Friday.

Cricks up again.


----------



## NYH1

Another crick around the corner.


----------



## Ajlawn1

NYH1 said:


> Another crick around the corner.
> View attachment 234928
> View attachment 234930


Jiminy crickets!!!


----------



## NYH1

Neighbors fields.


----------



## Mountain Bob

NYH1 said:


> Neighbors fields.
> View attachment 234932
> View attachment 234934


Because of that earlier warm spell, then back to cold, our local rivers may do that again. 2 times in a season, a record I think.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks more like a creek...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks more like a creek...


Or a moat


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks more like a creek...


Which one?

NYH1.


----------



## magnatrac

NYH1 said:


> Neighbors fields.
> View attachment 234932
> View attachment 234934


Hopefully your 4-8 turns into a salt run, that's a ton of water.....


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Because of that earlier warm spell, then back to cold, our local rivers may do that again. 2 times in a season, a record I think.


Warm up, ice busting up which ends up blocking the water flow causes a lot of flooding around here.


----------



## NYH1

magnatrac said:


> Hopefully your 4-8 turns into a salt run, that's a ton of water.....


Yeah, hopefully the temps stay down for a while.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Hopefully your 4-8 turns into a salt run, that's a _*ton of water*_.....


I'd say it looks more than 240 gallons of water....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Which one?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Ok.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 234946


They cancelled running the school buses today, because of the temperature. -25f
Seemed kinda stupid to me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> I remember hauling a 5 place enclosed trailer with my dually up to Marquette about 15 years ago, and bucking snow with the front bumper. Pulled into the hotel lot at 4 am , and there was 16" of snow in the lot. The other tow vehicle was parked under the carport at the front desk, and I buried the truck right behind them. Woke the other 4 dunderheads in the truck up to let them know we were beached. One of them asked "how do you know that we're stuck? " Said "cause we're not moving!" They definitely don't take snow removal as serious in those parts.
> 
> We started the next morning out by breaking trail with 20 sleds, and if you weren't in the front 2 sleds, you were falling back a 1/4 mile to see anything. Had to siphon fuel into my Polaris on that trip.


Breaking trail in conditions like that really burn the fuel.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> They cancelled running the school buses today, because of the temperature. -25f
> Seemed kinda stupid to me.


Next time it's that cold or close you should stand oot side the school district building and protest if you feel strongly aboot that.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Breaking trail in conditions like that really burn the fuel.


It's a Poleerass, they love sucking fuel.


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Next time it's that cold or close you should stand oot side the school district building and protest if you feel strongly aboot that.


Ah, never lived in a cold climate? Kids wait inside, and aids call out bus numbers as they pull up in line.


----------



## jomama45

LapeerLandscape said:


> Breaking trail in conditions like that really burn the fuel.


I'll never forget, the leader put in 8 gallons at the first stop, and every sled took a little less, last guy only took 4 gallons.



BUFF said:


> It's a Poleerass, they love sucking fuel.


I think there was 8 Poo's on that trip, you could have picked the smog up on the radar........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

jomama45 said:


> I'll never forget, the leader put in 8 gallons at the first stop, and every sled took a little less, last guy only took 4 gallons.
> 
> I think there was 8 Poo's on that trip, you could have picked the smog up on the radar........


My ski doo is the green and black renegade. It's an 850 two stroke about 165hp, by far the strongest fastest sled I have ever riden and still gets 17 to 18 mpg. Plus I went through less than or about a gallon of oil in 450 miles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm getting concerned...the foreguess hasn't changed in around 48 hours.

So either everyone at GRR is dead, quit or we're going to get humdingered.

Forecasts never stay consistent this long.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> My ski doo is the green and black renegade. It's an 850 two stroke about 165hp, by far the strongest fastest sled I have ever riden and still gets 17 to 18 mpg. Plus I went through less than or about a gallon of oil in 450 miles.


Take it to snow macheen thread fella...


----------



## cwren2472

Yesterday it was 69, beating the previous record by 3 degrees. This morning its 28 and they are calling for 4-8" tonight.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm getting concerned...the foreguess hasn't changed in around 48 hours.
> 
> So either everyone at GRR is dead, quit or we're going to get humdingered.
> 
> Forecasts never stay consistent this long.


You're dew for humdinger are you not...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to snow macheen thread fella...


I'm going to tell the world.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're dew for humdinger are you not...?


I recall him saying that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're dew for humdinger are you not...?


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I recall him saying that.


Pretty sure he said its been over a year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It snowed in da YewPee...

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...LDovGk6Eds6QtQyG0pb9SYBG-KNXRpsQZMvC3rEd88wjU


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It snowed in da YewPee...
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...LDovGk6Eds6QtQyG0pb9SYBG-KNXRpsQZMvC3rEd88wjU


Reports were saying 8 to 12 was supposed to make it's way to the east side where I was. I guess we did get some, 3 to 4 Monday and 3 to 4 Tuesday it just didn't seem like much maybe because it's all fluff.


----------



## Mountain Bob

0f light snow


----------



## BUFF

-2* and 2" of fluffiness


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> You're dew for humdinger are you not...?


Better stock up on Rotella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Better stock up on Rotella...
> 
> View attachment 235016


Had a hard time coming up with air filters for the Cummingseses the other day.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Better stock up on Rotella...
> 
> View attachment 235016


Pffft... Moved on to glyphosate now...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had a hard time coming up with air filters for the Cummingseses the other day.


That's wye ewe by a case of them yearly along with earl and fool filters


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That's wye ewe by a case of them yearly along with earl and fool filters


Usually what MP money guys do...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Usually what MP money guys do...


Our guys with Gen 1 Kumminigsess


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Our guys with Gen 1 Kumminigsess


Kummings party...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's wye ewe by a case of them yearly along with earl and fool filters


I'd like to, but in some DA infinite wisdom, fooul filters on a 2500 are different than 5500's. Earl and aire are the same though.

Finger that one oout.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kummings party...
> 
> View attachment 235028


After bike week..


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd like to, but in some DA infinite wisdom, fooul filters on a 2500 are different than 5500's. Earl and aire are the same though.
> 
> Finger that one oout.


5500 have the HO motor?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 5500 have the HO motor?


Not sure, my 2500u does.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure


Makes sense.... :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Makes sense.... :laugh:


SKWBE, no "HO" badges on them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> That's wye ewe by a case of them yearly along with earl and fool filters


...and us small empire guys run out of room and get messy..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and us small empire guys run out of room and get messy..
> 
> View attachment 235034


@EWSplow taking pics for you?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE, no "HO" badges on them.


Asian tranny?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Asian tranny?


Nothing from Thailand here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Forecast finally changed...now 3" overnight and possibly a half tomorrow...before 7.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

****...posted toou sooun...back to 2" overnight and less than an inch tomorrow.

And a WWA issued. For 2 maybe 3" of snow. In February. In Michigan. After over 60" of snow already. 

We really need sunshine advisories in the summer. And rain advisories.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 235046


It's no secret, we can all see where you hid that little pile of snow…


----------



## DeVries

Sounds like you quessers change their mind a lot and often. Ours post a forequess and stick with it. 
We just get special weather statements a week before anything happens, it really great at driving peoples anxiety levels up for those who struggle with that sort of thing.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> And a WWA issued. For 2 maybe 3" of snow. In February. In Michigan. After over 60" of snow already.
> 
> We really need sunshine advisories in the summer. And rain advisories.


What I don't understand is they continually say most south/near I-69 but every map or futurecast shows the heaviest across the middle of the state


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What I don't understand is they continually say most south/near I-69 but every map or futurecast shows the heaviest across the middle of the state


Science!!!

You should check in with the obnoxious guesser from Jersey that insults everyone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> @EWSplow taking pics for you?


Had to switch to Sport for the dogs, keep forgetting to switch back to Portrait for better stills...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @EWSplow taking pics for you?


Dang it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Science!!!
> 
> You should check in with the obnoxious guesser from Jersey that insults everyone.


They're using the north south equator.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well lookie there, GRRs radar is back up.

Thankful for the small things.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well lookie there, GRRs radar is back up.
> 
> Thankful for the small things.


Rotella? Little blue pill?


----------



## magnatrac

My wife just showed me the snowfreak forecast , I'm in the "red zone"
He's actually going with the AccuWeather line of thinking for my area...
2-6" just depends on the details I guess...
Ratios and bands, it's complicated...
Forecast should be narrowed down by breakfast time!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well lookie there, GRRs radar is back up.
> 
> Thankful for the small things.


Good thing, we might need it to pick up the Russian jets if they get close.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Cant remember if I posted this or knot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Turf Z What are you seeing?

Salt is holding here but there's only a dusting so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Going back too bed... Not even an inch from the window check...


----------



## Turf Z

Half inch here maybe so far, timing not looking in our favor later


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turf Z said:


> Half inch here maybe so far, timing not looking in our favor later


Yeah tough one to call, future has it falling apart in a few hours... Since it's always right...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Half inch here maybe so far, timing not looking in our favor later


Radar was looking good...

Well that just sucks. Going to be an "eventful" morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little too much moisture content to salt away this 1/2" ethically...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh, this storm over produced!!!
The original forecast was 3", 
Luckily this ruler has more than one section…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh, this storm over produced!!!
> The original forecast was 3",
> Luckily this ruler has more than one section…
> View attachment 235106


Pfft...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well isn't this speshul...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little too much moisture content to salt away this 1/2" ethically...


Not west of the equator...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love late snowfalls way more than lake effect.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nice little intensity pickup here toward the end...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's not over but yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fun times.. hose blew on the salt loader, wiper just fell off the Sterling.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fun times.. hose blew on the salt loader, wiper just fell off the Sterling.


Any wheels fall off?


----------



## Turf Z

Can this be the last plowable event
Kinda over this….


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any wheels fall off?


It's still early anything is possible.


----------



## Ajlawn1

And it's over...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

About 1 1/2 down and coming down good by the time I get to town we'll have a couple.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh, mooning and snowing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mooning ....... do you not feel a draft ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Mooning ....... do you not feel a draft ?





Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I just wet myself I am so excited!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just saw a dually salt truck that is now a 4x4.. or is it a 4x3x4?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salted the snot out of 1 account...black and wet. 

Went by another one and same there. 

A tad unethical since I went heavier than 45#/acre but it worked and saved a plowing and likely a complaint or two.


----------



## Randall Ave

_Out scraping roads this morning. Then later doing a small lot. Wife and mutt were with me. Wasn't getting a good scrape in the one area. I learned not to say, honey, you want to sit on the plow, I think it needs some extra weight.







_


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> _Out scraping roads this morning. Then later doing a small lot. Wife and mutt were with me. Wasn't getting a good scrape in the one area. I learned not to say, honey, you want to sit on the plow, I think it needs some extra weight.
> View attachment 235130
> _


4x4! Where's your ballast... And don't say it...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> 4x4! Where's your ballast... And don't say it...


I could say it and give the new mods something to do.


----------



## m_ice




----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> View attachment 235178


I can see the trucks and trailers lined up for red mulch now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> View attachment 235178


Apparently I'm dead.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> View attachment 235178


Are those Whizzpen's New Balances...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the ever changing guessing continues. 

At one point there was nothing forecast for tonight or tomorrow. And sunny tomorrow. 

A few hours ago it changed to 40% tonight and 20% tomorrow. Too tired to be shocked or annoyed.


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are those Whizzpen's New Balances...


You know there not mine


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the ever changing guessing continues.
> 
> At one point there was nothing forecast for tonight or tomorrow. And sunny tomorrow.
> 
> A few hours ago it changed to 40% tonight and 20% tomorrow. Too tired to be shocked or annoyed.


Pretty sure my white lots will be fine...


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> You know there not mine


Yeah I know, looks like a guys pair of shoes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure my white lots will be fine...


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


I know, sleeping in...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I know, looks like a guys pair of shoes...


Sew mulch anger


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I know, looks like a over 50 years old guys pair of shoes...


Fixed it for you...


----------



## magnatrac

Today was rough...
I have a lot I just salt ( maintenance guy plows , I do full service at other properties for the same company) got there after my call and one trip around and things sounded different.
The vibrator was running when I jumped out but they was it.

Turned it off and then got an open circuit code for the auger. By that time the snow had really kicked up and salting was a waste anyway.

Flew home to mess with the spreader and decided it was a waste of time because open time was getting closer. Ended up having my brother grab the push spreader because I didn't have time to mess with snowex anymore...

We have a backup tailgate spreader but it's not wired to his new truck yet, our fault...

Between the late snow and traffic I didn't get home until 2pm. 

An hour of messing around with the spreader this evening, it was jumping between open circuit code on the spinner and auger I threw the new controller in. Yup that fixed it....

When I had a buyers I carried one with me. Wish I would have just thrown it in...

Everything got done today , just way too much work for 4.5" of snow...

Thinking about getting a Helix, I could spread so much salt that I can skip events according to what I read on the internet !!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Today was rough...
> I have a lot I just salt ( maintenance guy plows , I do full service at other properties for the same company) got there after my call and one trip around and things sounded different.
> The vibrator was running when I jumped out but they was it.
> 
> Turned it off and then got an open circuit code for the auger. By that time the snow had really kicked up and salting was a waste anyway.
> 
> Flew home to mess with the spreader and decided it was a waste of time because open time was getting closer. Ended up having my brother grab the push spreader because I didn't have time to mess with snowex anymore...
> 
> We have a backup tailgate spreader but it's not wired to his new truck yet, our fault...
> 
> Between the late snow and traffic I didn't get home until 2pm.
> 
> An hour of messing around with the spreader this evening, it was jumping between open circuit code on the spinner and auger I threw the new controller in. Yup that fixed it....
> 
> When I had a buyers I carried one with me. Wish I would have just thrown it in...
> 
> Everything got done today , just way too much work for 4.5" of snow...
> 
> Thinking about getting a Helix, I could spread so much salt that I can skip events according to what I read on the internet !!!


I've had those days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I've had those days.


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010

Might stop following the Snowfreak guy, he’s just not accurate anymore, and he gets all sour when he’s called out on it.
We were “supposed” to get 3” with the possibility of 5”, 
Ended up with like 3/4” after the tail dumped the most at like 5-6 am


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Might stop following the Snowfreak guy, he's just not accurate anymore, and he gets all sour when he's called out on it.
> We were "supposed" to get 3" with the possibility of 5",
> Ended up with like 3/4" after the tail dumped the most at like 5-6 am


I wish we got 3/4"....
I was in the " red zone" between his black lines , sadly he nailed it.
Just accept it doesn't snow south of 94 and everything else will work out!!!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I've had those days.


We all have


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> I've had those days.


My brother's truck that was built in September decided his driver's door would latch about the same time my spreader went down....

Ford shouldn't worry about drive shafts, when doors won't stay closed...

Heat gun fixed that but wtf...
Why should that happen before the first oil change...

No I don't want a dodge, ram , or whatever they call them these days...
So good the brand name changed twice and parent company had to change there name 3 times...


----------



## Hydromaster

Get a mopar


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> Get a mopar


Nopar, what???


----------



## magnatrac

I plow for a " Chrysler engineer, I mean fiat, I mean Cerberus capital, I mean diamler benze...

He says the joke in that s.e. Michigan is their proving grounds...


----------



## NYH1

Currently 12°. We ended up getting about 4.5 inches. Not as wet and heavy as they predicted, which is alway's a good thing. Thumbs Up 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Might stop following the Snowfreak guy, he's just not accurate anymore, and he gets all sour when he's called out on it.
> We were "supposed" to get 3" with the possibility of 5",
> Ended up with like 3/4" after the tail dumped the most at like 5-6 am


Not overly impressed with The Weather Pros either. They're basically regurgitating the NWS guesses. Wrong when they're wrong, right when they're right.

The best one was snow showers off Lake Superior. Pretty sure at 300+ miles away, I'm not getting lake effect from Superior.


----------



## Turf Z

Hmm. Got more than the half inch here. More than an inch in our shop lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't think the salt is going to hold until daylight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy little snow globing. 

This is getting very tedious.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did the tail swing around again or is this stuff falling from under the tail ?

Clear here for awhile .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure


----------



## SHAWZER

My snowblower guy buried my 2 ton weather rock again . I think that is why forecasts have been 99 % wrong .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> My snowblower guy buried my 2 ton weather rock again . I think that is why forecasts have been 99 % wrong .


Fire him!


----------



## SHAWZER

I did . Sent him south around Erin to help a plow guy there .........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> I did . Sent him south around Erin to help a plow guy there .........


Was he sleeping on the job.


----------



## SHAWZER

I think so , the guy in Erin will straighten him out .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Birds seem to be a little noiser the past week or so...


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not overly impressed with The Weather Pros either. They're basically regurgitating the NWS guesses. Wrong when they're wrong, right when they're right.
> 
> The best one was snow showers off Lake Superior. Pretty sure at 300+ miles away, I'm not getting lake effect from Superior.


Mother Nature humbles all


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I think so , the guy in Erin will straighten him out .


Sent him back, cant afford to keep him in samwhiches..


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 235188
> 
> 
> Birds seem to be a little noiser the past week or so...


.22 break barrel pellet rifle takes care of birds. Warden waged war on Eurasian Doves and Black birds every year.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not overly impressed with The Weather Pros either. They're basically regurgitating the NWS guesses. Wrong when they're wrong, right when they're right.
> 
> The best one was snow showers off Lake Superior. Pretty sure at 300+ miles away, I'm not getting lake effect from Superior.


I've been using Weather Underground for quite sometime with pretty good results. The must have stepped there game or gotten very lucky this year. For the most part they've been correct.

300miles is nothing with a tail wind. Ash from fires or volcano travels thousands of miles..


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> I've been using Weather Underground for quite sometime with pretty good results. The must have stepped there game or gotten very lucky this year. For the most part they've been correct.
> 
> 300miles is nothing with a tail wind. Ash from fires or volcano travels thousands of miles..


Same as Weather Channel it seemed like here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I've been using Weather Underground for quite sometime with pretty good results. The must have stepped there game or gotten very lucky this year. For the most part they've been correct.
> 
> 300miles is nothing with a tail wind. Ash from fires or volcano travels thousands of miles..


Your weather is easy to predict, snow in the morning burning off by noon hi of 55 repeat


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> .22 break barrel pellet rifle takes care of birds. Warden waged war on Eurasian Doves and Black birds every year.


I have a battle going with woodpeckers... Out of nowhere they decided last summer that my house trim and siding needed attention.
They spend time working on the downspouts to no avail so clearly they must have eaten the wrong paint chips somewhere ...
They have caused some paint repair but I think I'm winning lol .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I've been using Weather Underground for quite sometime with pretty good results. The must have stepped there game or gotten very lucky this year. For the most part they've been correct.
> 
> 300miles is nothing with a tail wind. Ash from fires or volcano travels thousands of miles..


If I'm getting lake effect 300 miles downstream...whole lotta other folks are getting humdingered!


----------



## Randall Ave

Not much snow on the ground here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Quite the flock of deer you have...I've shot 3 over the last day...with an air rifle to scare them oof some upright junipers I have planted for a screen. Apparently it must sting since they take off running.


----------



## Randall Ave

Me and the mutt were out there, they startled us more than us them. Was thinken how many Buff could get before they scrammed away.


----------



## BillyMetzler

BUFF said:


> .22 break barrel pellet rifle takes care of birds. Warden waged war on Eurasian Doves and Black birds every year.


Is that even legal?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BillyMetzler said:


> Is that even legal?


I thought you were the resident know it all


----------



## BillyMetzler

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought you were the resident know it all


I will take that as a no.


----------



## Hydromaster

Depends


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> Depends


#youneed'em! :clapping:

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BillyMetzler said:


> Is that even legal?


looks to be.

https://basc.org.uk/codes-of-practice/air-rifles-code-of-practice/


----------



## BillyMetzler

I was referring to the killing of the animals. That was my curiosity. In many parts of the world that would be called poaching in many circumstances. So I was curious if there was some special rule that allowed the killing of non-game animals that are considered pests.


----------



## Hydromaster

NYH1 said:


> #youneed'em! :clapping:
> 
> NYH1.


I stop to pea


----------



## Hydromaster

BillyMetzler said:


> I was referring to the killing of the animals. That was my curiosity. In many parts of the world that would be called poaching in many circumstances. So I was curious if there was some special rule that allowed the killing of non-game animals that are considered pests.


Yes there is.


----------



## BillyMetzler

Hydromaster said:


> Yes there is.


Really that is fascinating. I would have thought that these types of animals would have been protected by law. However, since my only act of hunting is done in the confines of a store I never both to check these things.

So is there a limit on how many can shoot in a day or is just birdie genocide?


----------



## Hydromaster

BillyMetzler said:


> Really that is fascinating. I would have thought that these types of animals would have been protected by law. However, since my only act of hunting is done in the confines of a store I never both to check these things.
> 
> So is there a limit on how many can shoot in a day or is just birdie genocide?


What animals? You asked.


BillyMetzler said:


> So I was curious if there was some special rule that allowed the killing of non-game animals that are considered pests.


And I said yes, are rodents animals?
What if these non-game animals were damaging crops?

With some lol it's just birdie genocide some of those birds are even invasive species…
From Europe


----------



## BillyMetzler

Hydromaster said:


> What animals? You asked.
> 
> And I said yes, are rodents animals?
> What if these non-game animals were damaging crops?
> 
> With some lol it's just birdie genocide some of those birds are even invasive species…
> From Europe


Did you know Hiram Maxim wanted to invent a humane animal trap for rodents?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just look at that paint dry...


----------



## BillyMetzler

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just look at that paint dry...


You realize of the irony right a goes to Europe to create a humane mouse trap and ends up creating the recoil operated machine gun that dominate the world's battle fields for the next 70 years from its year of design in 1886.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Me and the mutt were out there, they startled us more than us them. Was thinken how many Buff could get before they scrammed away.


3 no problem maybe 4-5 depending on if the scattered or stayed bunched up.


----------



## BUFF

BillyMetzler said:


> I was referring to the killing of the animals. That was my curiosity. In many parts of the world that would be called poaching in many circumstances. So I was curious if there was some special rule that allowed the killing of non-game animals that are considered pests.


Small game license and no bag limits.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're still alive?


Yes I"m still alive and well!! I dont plow for my self anymore, I plow for a place my cousin works at in Caledonia every once in a while to get my snow plow fix. Hows things with you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rough winter, not much sleep. 

Hoping it's not OVER yet.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rough winter, not much sleep.
> 
> Hoping it's not OVER yet.


Yeah I'm not ready for winter to be done yet, and my regular job pick up again. Pouring concrete now, actually assistant plant manager


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 235188
> 
> 
> Birds seem to be a little noiser the past week or so...


Noisier than what?

The drive-by shootings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 236416


I don't...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> Yeah I'm not ready for winter to be done yet, and my regular job pick up again. Pouring concrete now, actually assistant plant manager


Mixing it at a plant or actually pouring somewhere?

Yellow and white trucks?

Orange and white?

Baby poo brown and orange?

Blue and white?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mixing it at a plant or actually pouring somewhere?
> 
> Yellow and white trucks?
> 
> Orange and white?
> 
> Baby poo brown and orange?
> 
> Blue and white?


es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> es


You changed jobs too?


----------



## Western1

o


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 236416


That extra evening daylight these days is welcome.

I have to drive to Detoilet today to take daughter and friend to a rap concert. God help me. Nice to have some decent weather and extra light to identify who will be shooting at us.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> That extra evening daylight these days is welcome.
> 
> I have to drive to Detoilet today to take daughter and friend to a rap concert. God help me. Nice to have some decent weather and extra light to identify who will be shooting at us.


The drive down on Michigan roads is far worse than the gun fire you may encounter.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> That extra evening daylight these days is welcome.
> 
> I have to drive to Detoilet today to take daughter and friend to a rap concert. God help me. Nice to have some decent weather and extra light to identify who will be shooting at us.


I'd be more worried about your wheels and tires... Hopefully you have the winter ones still on...


----------



## magnatrac

Landgreen said:


> That extra evening daylight these days is welcome.
> 
> I have to drive to Detoilet today to take daughter and friend to a rap concert. God help me. Nice to have some decent weather and extra light to identify who will be shooting at us.


Both of those activities sound painful...
Driving to Detroit, then a rap concert when you arrive...
I don't know what to say other than I'm sorry...


----------



## Western1

Enjoy the drive. Time well spent with daughter even though something you wouldn’t choose to do


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A rap concert in Detoilet...what could go wrong?


----------



## Landgreen

magnatrac said:


> Both of those activities sound painful...
> Driving to Detroit, then a rap concert when you arrive...
> I don't know what to say other than I'm sorry...


I appreciate the condolences. Luckily I am only dropping off and picking up. If I had to actually attend I would have have bailed for sure.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> A rap concert in Detoilet...what could go wrong?


As a small towner I feel like I am driving into Ukraine.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> I appreciate the condolences. Luckily I am only dropping off and picking up. If I had to actually attend I would have have bailed for sure.


Wanna grab a bite to eat?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> As a small towner I feel like I am driving into Ukraine.


Safer than Chiraq...


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wanna grab a bite to eat?


Sure. Going to do billing and the only break I planned on was losing some money at the slots.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> As a small towner I feel like I am driving into Ukraine.


Detroit would be much worse than Ukraine for an invading force. Ukraine gov had to pass out weapons to the citizens, that would be unnecessary in Detroit.

You'll be fine, the casinos are great.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> As a small towner I feel like I am driving into Ukraine.


I survived being in northern suburbs in August... didn't even have to use any hardware.


----------



## Freshwater

Looking at the long range, i'm hoping its over. I'm just getting over covid, I've had it for the last 2 weeks. All I'll say is I'm glad I didnt catch one of the earlier strains. Holy **** I'm exhausted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If anyone is bored...

https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...qyuZMqK6on2HyZGaGg128DpAgSQIwJfWjVu96Zh3x24-0


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Looking at the long range, i'm hoping its over. I'm just getting over covid, I've had it for the last 2 weeks. All I'll say is I'm glad I didnt catch one of the earlier strains. Holy **** I'm exhausted.


Still thinking the earliest strain may have been the best one to catch. I was wiped out for about 2 weeks, off work for 3, home over the weekend (fortunately it didn't snow), lost taste for day or two.

It was like a bad flu/cold.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> If anyone is bored...
> 
> https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...qyuZMqK6on2HyZGaGg128DpAgSQIwJfWjVu96Zh3x24-0


Better start applying pre-em next week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Better start applying pre-em next week.


Hopefully everyone added a little this year for their fert... Good grief...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hopefully everyone added a little this year for their fert... Good grief...


A little?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> If anyone is bored...
> 
> https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...qyuZMqK6on2HyZGaGg128DpAgSQIwJfWjVu96Zh3x24-0


Guess I finished my palm tree just in time!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

From marks link.








yet their predictions are for temps in the 40's to 50's lows in the upper 20's mid 30's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> From marks link.
> View attachment 236472
> 
> yet their predictions are for temps in the 40's to 50's lows in the upper 20's mid 30's


If anyone looked down far enough, the Vortex could make a return for the end of March...but weaker.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If anyone looked down far enough, the Vortex could make a return for the end of March...but weaker.


Any boom cyclones or frost quakes?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> If anyone looked down far enough, the Vortex could make a return for the end of March...but weaker.


That's cool, but any guess that is over 14 days out is a pipe dream .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> That's cool, but any guess that is over 14 days out is a pipe dream .


Why are you denying SCIENCE???

Apparently you're too upidstay to understand how science works!

(just channeling the dude from Joisey)


----------



## magnatrac

I hope the snow is done by the oh say 22nd of March. We've have to make a road trip to Iowa and I'd prefer not to worry about snow here lol


----------



## BUFF

And the spring weather roller coaster ride has started.










Tuesday is looking great for a few rounds of trap and might be able to get a few rounds in of Friday before rain falls.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over... Time to start bringing crap back...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's over... Time to start bringing crap back...


Sew mulch anger


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mixing it at a plant or actually pouring somewhere?
> 
> Yellow and white trucks?
> 
> Orange and white?
> 
> Baby poo brown and orange?
> 
> Blue and white?


Yellow and white trucks, work for them as a driver and now assistant manager batching trucks and taking orders


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> Yellow and white trucks, work for them as a driver and now assistant manager batching trucks and taking orders


Dutton?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still thinking the earliest strain may have been the best one to catch. I was wiped out for about 2 weeks, off work for 3, home over the weekend (fortunately it didn't snow), lost taste for day or two.
> 
> It was like a bad flu/cold.


Mine was similar. But it was when it wasn't really HERE yet!


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dutton?


Yup right off east paris


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Mine was similar. But it was when it wasn't really HERE yet!


Yup, mine was Jan '19. NOT the Covid. Couldn't have been.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> Yup right off east paris


Say hi to Mike. lol

Used to go to church with him.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Say hi to Mike. lol
> 
> Used to go to church with him.


Mike L? We have like 6 mikes that work there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> Mike L? We have like 6 mikes that work there


He's the one.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's the one.


I sit in the office every day with him


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> I sit in the office every day with him


Sorry to hear that...lololol.

I heard he was promoted a few(?) years ago.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry to hear that...lololol.
> 
> I heard he was promoted a few(?) years ago.


He is co-managers with one other guy and I"m the assistant. It's a struggle sometimes trust me lol


----------



## AndyTblc

Then I plow snow with my cousin at the place he works across from sun belt


----------



## LapeerLandscape

AndyTblc said:


> I sit in the office every day with him


Now you have something or someone to talk about.


----------



## AndyTblc

LapeerLandscape said:


> Now you have something or someone to talk about.


.....no lol


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Now you have something or someone to talk about.


Or something to steer clear of....


----------



## Mountain Bob

40, and raining. This could be bad for the local rivers


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> 40, and raining. This could be bad for the local rivers


But good for reservoirs/lakes used for irrigation and domestic water.


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> But good for reservoirs/lakes used for irrigation and domestic water.


Not really, in this part of the state.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Not really, in this part of the state.


Water flows down grade last I knew


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Water flows down grade last I knew


Very few Small reservoirs in my area. And most of the states water goes to the Missouri, through dams which will be filled by snow melt. But eastern MT could use lots of rain, for the last 5 years! Lots of free standing reservoirs there,public and private, mostly for ranching.


----------



## Hydromaster

The _Gallatin _River is at a all time low.
And so are the high country reservoirs.
Snow pack is down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

All the water that fills them hasn't melted yet.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> All the water that fills them hasn't melted yet.


High country snow doesn't melt till June/july
Snow pack is down and flow monitors are showing record low flow numbers currently.

Cliff notes version
It's dry


----------



## Mountain Bob

Snow in the mountains is what we need.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> High country snow doesn't melt till June/july
> Snow pack is down and flow monitors are showing record low flow numbers currently.
> 
> Cliff notes version
> It's dry


An hope for a slow melt to get the most oot of the reservoirs storage capacity and let the least amount of flow oot of state.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Snow in the mountains is what we need.


Agree


----------



## Hydromaster

That would be optimum


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

You're snowpack needs some help but still have till April / May to add to it.









Here it's looking better but not great but still have till April / May to add to it.









Suppose to hit 68* today.... so first day wearing shorts for the year.


----------



## Landgreen

37 deg. Cloudy. I've never seen so many overweight homeless people. Usually if you're homeless you're foodless too. It's like Golden Corral set up shop at the homeless shelters.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> 37 deg. Cloudy. I've never seen so many overweight homeless people. Usually if you're homeless you're foodless too. It's like Golden Corral set up shop at the homeless shelters.
> View attachment 236666


Nice view.....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> You're snowpack needs some help but still have till April / May to add to it.
> View attachment 236662
> 
> 
> Here it's looking better but not great but still have till April / May to add to it.
> View attachment 236664
> 
> 
> Suppose to hit 68* today.... so first day wearing shorts for the year.


Yes, but it would take above average snowpack as we're already in a deficit.

35° Base 
39° mid mtn


----------



## Mountain Bob

Rain did not last long, hope the rest misses.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Yes, but it would take above average snowpack as we're already in a deficit.
> 
> 35° Base
> 39° mid mtn


Correct


----------



## Turf Z

That was a nice day to get some things accomplished.


----------



## BUFF

Oh boy


----------



## AndyTblc

Wonder how this would look with a plow on it


----------



## LapeerLandscape

AndyTblc said:


> Wonder how this would look with a plow on it
> View attachment 236706


Depends on the plow but it's a great looking truck.


----------



## DeVries

LapeerLandscape said:


> Depends on the plow but it's a great looking truck.


They don't recommend plows on cars FYI


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> They don't recommend plows on cars FYI


Come on it says HD right on the side of it just like a Chinese made socket set does.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Come on it says HD right on the side of it just like a Chinese made socket set does.


Must be in Meatchickin judging by the diameter of the pothole...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's not a pothole in Michigan...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be in Meatchickin judging by the diameter of the pothole...
> 
> View attachment 236796


I did notice that pot hole next to the truck was huge.


----------



## Mudly

BUFF said:


> Oh boy
> View attachment 236688


No ones gonna talk about the gas milage youre getting? I feel accomplished getting 10mpg downhill with the motor off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure the breeze will dry out this massive amount of rain we've received this afternoon...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure the breeze will dry out this massive amount of rain we've received this afternoon...


We had a few snow flurries blow around this afternoon, no rain.


----------



## Kinport

Weather swing of about 60* in the last 3-4 days and mud season is here. im already way over it.


----------



## Western1

Ewe


----------



## Hydromaster

Hauling in some firewood


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you test the 4wd or did you just chain up?


----------



## Landgreen

Kinport said:


> Weather swing of about 60* in the last 3-4 days and mud season is here. im already way over it.
> 
> View attachment 236822
> View attachment 236824


The clumps on the hood are impressive. Surprised that tread could sling mud turds that high


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> The clumps on the hood are impressive. Surprised that tread could sling mud turds that high


Probably from the GMC pulling him out.


----------



## Kinport

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably from the GMC pulling him out.


yea probably


----------



## BUFF

70*, full solar, no wind equals great pint patio draining.....
Snow for the weekend Thumbs Up


----------



## NYH1

Got about two inches. Supposed to snow a little more as we get closer to the morning commute. I'll be playing in the snow in the morning.  

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Doesn't look like it's OVER!


----------



## BUFF

Potential of having all four seasons the next 10days


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster

Montana, billings The high seasonal norm is 36°F. On average, the recorded minimum temperature is 22°F. Thus, the mean temperature average on this month of march in Montana is 29°F.

frocast


----------



## NYH1

23° and sunning. Ended up getting about 4 inches over night. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> 23° and sunning. Ended up getting about 4 inches over night.
> 
> NYH1.


No snow here, but when I fired up the Cummings I had 13° on the truck thermometer.

Still good maple sap weather.

Going to do wonders for the craters in Meatchicken's roads.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

My sister and BIL were in Marquette this morning on their way to Duluth to get a puppy and she had -21 at 5:30 am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What kind of puppy?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

LapeerLandscape said:


> My sister and BIL were in Marquette this morning on their way to Duluth to get a puppy and she had -21 at 5:30 am


Most of the UP drive there was in the dark and after it got light this morning she said they got a lot of snow up here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> What kind of puppy?


Another reddish colored lab this one's not quite as dark


----------



## Landgreen

Employee humor...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Employee humor...
> 
> View attachment 236962


Super Dooper Mod @BossPlow2010 is your sidewalk guy?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Spring (time to lose money mowing) must be getting close. Heard some red-wing blackbirds today and I've shot 3 ***** off the bird feeders the last 2 nights. 

Wondering what the neighbors think about gunshots at Odarkthirty...probably thinking they're in Suck Bent.


----------



## Ajlawn1

What a hillbilly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a hillbilly...


Your point?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I had motel reservations in the UP for this weekend, I think I will cancel them with an inch of rain coming Saturday afternoon into Sunday morning.


----------



## AndyTblc

1-3 inches of snow coming monday ladies!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## BUFF

AndyTblc said:


> 1-3 inches of snow coming monday ladies!!


Must be referencing Marcy....


----------



## AndyTblc

According to my Fox 17 app, for our area


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> According to my Fox 17 app, for our area


Haha...they're worse than Scare Team 8.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haha...they're worse than Scare Team 8.


Scary Terri


----------



## LapeerLandscape

AndyTblc said:


> 1-3 inches of snow coming monday ladies!!


Can't wait


----------



## Mudly

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your point?


He doesnt get as much blue footed booby as you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

61° tomorrow and maybe a half inch of snow Sunday night?


----------



## AndyTblc

Yup!!! Gotta love Michigan weather


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh...










_Look at the map above - the 46-Day Total Snowfall Forecast from the European Model. It may be a little overdone, but wow! It gives West Michigan another 15″ of snow before it ends for good. We could be looking at the coldest March/early April since 2014 if this is right._


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah it also showed 10" or so for Monday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

For Monday...


----------



## DeVries

Sweet. Looks like it magically stops at the border.

I'm good with that.


----------



## cwren2472

DeVries said:


> Sweet. Looks like it magically stops at the border.
> 
> I'm good with that.


The storm probably couldn't cross the border because it wasn't vaccinated.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 61° tomorrow and maybe a half inch of snow Sunday night?


Up/Down here too


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 237030
> 
> 
> _Look at the map above - the 46-Day Total Snowfall Forecast from the European Model. It may be a little overdone, but wow! It gives West Michigan another 15″ of snow before it ends for good. We could be looking at the coldest March/early April since 2014 if this is right._


I thought pink was suppose to be a nice colour ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Sweet. Looks like it magically stops at the border.
> 
> I'm good with that.


We don't want our weather invading other countries.


----------



## Hydromaster

An inversion this am
27° Fog drizzle in town 40° and sun up at the ski area


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> For Monday...
> 
> View attachment 237036


Looks warm...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...

...HIGH WIND WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE SATURDAY NIGHT
THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...

* WHAT...Southwest winds 30 to 45 mph with gusts up to 60 mph
possible.

* WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
central Michigan.

* WHEN...From late Saturday night through Sunday morning.

* IMPACTS...Damaging winds could blow down trees and power
lines. Widespread power outages are possible. Travel could be
difficult, especially for high profile vehicles.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...A strong cold front will bring strong
gusty winds during the early to mid morning hours of Sunday. A
line of storms on the cold front could trigger even higher
than 60 mph winds just before sunrise. The strongest wind
gusts are likely be to near the Lake Michigan shore, just
before sunrise, just behind the surface cold front.


----------



## BUFF

Not as good and the previous two days but still no bad weather for shooting trap


----------



## NYH1

Spota be 67° Sunday....and rain all day!  

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

Spota be 67° Sunday....and rain all day! 


NYH1 said:


> NYH1.


wort aboot saterday


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> Not as good and the previous two days but still no bad weather for shooting trap
> 
> View attachment 237082


Sun popped and hit 62* full solar


----------



## NYH1

Hydromaster said:


> P
> 
> wort aboot saterday


45° with a 7% chance of rain.

NYH1.


----------



## AndyTblc

Might have to go buy a generator. Even tho I live right in the city where power never goes out. but I've been wanting a generator to have


----------



## Western1

34 and cloudy supposed to be 55 today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The high for tomorrow will be 58 but that's in the early morning, it will be down to the mid 40's by noonish. All the whiners will be like, I thought it was supposed to be 60 today. It was while you were sleeping in.


----------



## Hydromaster

15°
1” of snow


----------



## Western1

Sun popping out now


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well,after days of sun and warm, lost a lot of snowpack, it is 16, and have 4" snow,so far. Driveway was almost all mud, road was mostly clear of pack. Probably will not plow,as it is fluff(traction), but I bet new neighbors plow road,rocks mud and all. Have to call neighbor, we have been running a betting pool on this all winter,lol. Last snow,5-6" 10f all fluff, and they plowed 3 times. Just have to make sure the wifey can get up and down in her little AWD car,we guess!


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark are you at the home and garden show at all? No exhibit? Here now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

AndyTblc said:


> Mark are you at the home and garden show at all? No exhibit? Here now


Haha...no


----------



## Hydromaster

A plowed road drys out quicker 
Resulting in less mud and or washouts


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> A plowed road drys out quicker
> Resulting in less mud and or washouts


In all scenarios? Also a tradeoff of traction, plowing down to the ice areas still existing.


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> Yes


Nope


----------



## Hydromaster

Yep


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Listen fellas, this is a weather thread in the Off Topic forum. Please stick to Off Topic weather posts. 

Your traction posts should be taken to the Traction or lack thereof forum. Or maybe the Plowing with the storm forum. 

Or the arguing forum. 

Whichever...but not in a weather thread in the off topic forum.


----------



## Hydromaster

Packed snow doesn’t offer better traction
than gravel.
If packed snow is covering ice it’s a façade.

Remove the snow and the warming spring (weather) sun and the dry air to work on the ice. And the physical act of plowing off the snow off of the gravel will nock some gravel onto the ice.

Hay fella, this is weather related as I’m talking about how the weather will affect the ice on the road.

maybe you should report it


----------



## SHAWZER

Not too early for a sandwich . 1c here


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think I'm going to just stay inside all day today so Monday doesn't feel so bad...


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark Oomkes said:


> Listen fellas, this is a weather thread in the Off Topic forum. Please stick to Off Topic weather posts.
> 
> Your traction posts should be taken to the Traction or lack thereof forum. Or maybe the Plowing with the storm forum.
> 
> Or the arguing forum.
> 
> Whichever...but not in a weather thread in the off topic forum.


Just calm down. We're talking about it high wind warnings and other off topic unrelated relatable topics


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,after days of sun and warm, lost a lot of snowpack, it is 16, and have 4" snow,so far. Driveway was almost all mud, road was mostly clear of pack. Probably will not plow,as it is fluff(traction), but I bet new neighbors plow road,rocks mud and all. Have to call neighbor, we have been running a betting pool on this all winter,lol. Last snow,5-6" 10f all fluff, and they plowed 3 times. Just have to make sure the wifey can get up and down in her little AWD car,we guess!


Maybe they get paid per push :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Batten the hatches!

Hang on to patio furniture and small children!

...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 1 PM EST
SUNDAY...

* WHAT...Southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts to around 60 mph
expected.

* WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
central Michigan.

* WHEN...From midnight tonight to 1 PM EST Sunday.

* IMPACTS...Damaging winds will blow down trees and power lines.
Widespread power outages are expected. Travel will be
difficult, especially for high profile vehicles.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Two separate bursts of wind are expected
across the area. The first sweeping through between 100am and
400am with a line of showers and thunderstorms. A second burst
of wind is expected between 400am and 800am or so and this burst
may be more widespread. Wind gusts to around 60 mph will be
possible across all of the Southwest quarter of Lower Michigan
overnight and into Sunday morning.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Batten the hatches!
> 
> Hang on to patio furniture and small children!
> 
> ...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 1 PM EST
> SUNDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...Southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts to around 60 mph
> expected.
> 
> * WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
> central Michigan.
> 
> * WHEN...From midnight tonight to 1 PM EST Sunday.
> 
> * IMPACTS...Damaging winds will blow down trees and power lines.
> Widespread power outages are expected. Travel will be
> difficult, especially for high profile vehicles.
> 
> * ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Two separate bursts of wind are expected
> across the area. The first sweeping through between 100am and
> 400am with a line of showers and thunderstorms. A second burst
> of wind is expected between 400am and 800am or so and this burst
> may be more widespread. Wind gusts to around 60 mph will be
> possible across all of the Southwest quarter of Lower Michigan
> overnight and into Sunday morning.


Guess I have lived here too long, as 60mph and few get excited.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Guess I have lived here too long, as 60mph and few get excited.


I'm not...sustained at 60 might impress me, but 25-35 is a stiff breeze if you ask me.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Batten the hatches!
> 
> Hang on to patio furniture and small children!
> 
> ...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 1 PM EST
> SUNDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...Southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts to around 60 mph
> expected.
> 
> * WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
> central Michigan.
> 
> * WHEN...From midnight tonight to 1 PM EST Sunday.
> 
> * IMPACTS...Damaging winds will blow down trees and power lines.
> Widespread power outages are expected. Travel will be
> difficult, especially for high profile vehicles.
> 
> * ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Two separate bursts of wind are expected
> across the area. The first sweeping through between 100am and
> 400am with a line of showers and thunderstorms. A second burst
> of wind is expected between 400am and 800am or so and this burst
> may be more widespread. Wind gusts to around 60 mph will be
> possible across all of the Southwest quarter of Lower Michigan
> overnight and into Sunday morning.


Ours is similar for tonight. 
I'll send pics of our patio furniture in case you see some flying by.


----------



## Hydromaster

50-60+mile an hour winds can pose a lot of problems for loafing sheds and spring calving.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Ours is similar for tonight.
> I'll send pics of our patio furniture in case you see some flying by.


Write your name and address on it just in case


----------



## Ajlawn1

Almost time to shed the jorts...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last week when I washed the warden's and my vehicles the water and soap was freezing on them. 

This week it's jorts and I worked up a sweat.


----------



## Mountain Bob

What comes after jorts weather? BVD's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> What comes after jorts weather? BVD's?


Speedo!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speedo!


Birthday suit


----------



## Hydromaster

Tmi


----------



## plow4beer

Hydromaster said:


> Tmi


If there was ever a time to derail a thread, the time is now…i think a little puke came up as i was reading


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> If there was ever a time to derail a thread, the time is now…i think a little puke came up as i was reading


You've met him in person too?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You've met him in person too?


I'm a peach and you know it.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm a peach and you know it.


I wouldnt say a peach... more of a nut.... with good taste when it comes to beer..... :waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

AndyTblc said:


> Might have to go buy a generator. Even tho I live right in the city where power never goes out. but I've been wanting a generator to have


I dont live in town but Im just getting prices on a propane generac I can run off the big tank that runs the furnace. My wife and I both grew up with wood fireplaces, and power outages were kind of fun for us. As you get older though its nice to be able to have a shower, flush the toilet and not have to move the contents of the fridge or freezer out onto the deck or into coolers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Packed snow doesn't offer better traction
> than gravel.
> If packed snow is covering ice it's a façade.
> 
> Remove the snow and the warming spring (weather) sun and the dry air to work on the ice. And the physical act of plowing off the snow off of the gravel will nock some gravel onto the ice.
> 
> Hay fella, this is weather related as I'm talking about how the weather will affect the ice on the road.
> 
> maybe you should report it












Warm weather and warm rain will pull the frost out of the gravel... but where I am the frost cools the water on the road and freezes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont live in town but Im just getting prices on a propane generac I can run off the big tank that runs the furnace. My wife and I both grew up with wood fireplaces, and power outages were kind of fun for us. As you get older though its nice to be able to have a shower, flush the toilet and not have to move the contents of the fridge or freezer out onto the deck or into coolers...


I look at a power outage like camping.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I wouldnt say a peach... more of a nut.... with good taste when it comes to beer..... :waving:


Well there is a pit in the middle of a peach.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> Up/Down here too
> View attachment 237042


They blew this forecast, had mist with a breeze this morning, a few flurries and partly cloudy with sun this afternoon.
Doubtful there'll be any plowing tonight based on the future radar, just a couple light bands


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont live in town but Im just getting prices on a propane generac I can run off the big tank that runs the furnace. My wife and I both grew up with wood fireplaces, and power outages were kind of fun for us. As you get older though its nice to be able to have a shower, flush the toilet and not have to move the contents of the fridge or freezer out onto the deck or into coolers...


Flushing the toilet is kind of nice. Looking into a natural gas one.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 237210
> 
> 
> Warm weather and warm rain will pull the frost out of the gravel... but where I am the frost cools the water on the road and freezes.


Poor drainage

and I could see where a coat of packed snow on top of that would improve it. 
Oh and thawing fwould've melted the snow and then your frost would have turned it into ice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Traction


Hydromaster said:


> Poor drainage
> 
> and I could see where a code of packed snow on top of that would improve it


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Poor drainage
> 
> and I could see where a code of packed snow on top of that would improve it


You have not lived until you have driven an $85k truck down a road like this


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I look at a power outage like camping.


That's in tents…
Unless it already happened, then it's past tents…


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> You have not lived until you have driven an $85k truck down a road like this


A vehicle that only cost $85k,, OK

You should try ice covered 45°+ slope going down a mountainside


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> That's in tents…
> Unless it already happened, then it's past tents…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 237214


Exactly how I felt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Slight breeze...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Poor drainage
> 
> and I could see where a coat of packed snow on top of that would improve it.
> Oh and thawing fwould've melted the snow and then your frost would have turned it into ice.


How timely..+9°C
Heading out on a Sunday sanding..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Slight breeze...


A wee bit.


----------



## EWSplow

I think we're seeing 4 seasons this weekend. 
Yesterday, 68* with a little rain in the morning, then sunny. 
Last night, lightning, windy and hail.
A little breezy today. 
Supposedly 2" of snow tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I think we're seeing 4 seasons this weekend.
> Yesterday, 68* with a little rain in the morning, then sunny.
> Last night, lightning, windy and hail.
> A little breezy today.
> Supposedly 2" of snow tonight.


Kinda wondering, it's already 4° colder than what it is supposed to be by 11.


----------



## AndyTblc

Tie down the trailer Gladys, we got a twister!!
Just a tad bit windy


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> How timely..+9°C
> Heading out on a Sunday sanding..
> 
> View attachment 237240


Now you just need 8 inches of heavy snow and pack it down on top, for traction.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Sunny, windy and warm. The wind gusts are matching the temp at 55.


----------



## magnatrac

Blue sky's, 55 degrees, mash potatoes and 50 mph gusts...

Think I might hold onto the chair lol.

Way too nice out for the wind to get in the way!


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> Blue sky's, 55 degrees, mash potatoes and 50 mph gusts...
> 
> Think I might hold onto the chair lol.
> 
> Way too nice out for the wind to get in the way!
> View attachment 237318


Those doubles and triples sure do swing when they stop.

how many more weekends do you think they have left?


----------



## Mudly

Mark Oomkes said:


> Batten the hatches!
> 
> Hang on to patio furniture and small children!
> 
> ...HIGH WIND WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 1 PM EST
> SUNDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...Southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts to around 60 mph
> expected.
> 
> * WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
> central Michigan.
> 
> * WHEN...From midnight tonight to 1 PM EST Sunday.
> 
> * IMPACTS...Damaging winds will blow down trees and power lines.
> Widespread power outages are expected. Travel will be
> difficult, especially for high profile vehicles.
> 
> * ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Two separate bursts of wind are expected
> across the area. The first sweeping through between 100am and
> 400am with a line of showers and thunderstorms. A second burst
> of wind is expected between 400am and 800am or so and this burst
> may be more widespread. Wind gusts to around 60 mph will be
> possible across all of the Southwest quarter of Lower Michigan
> overnight and into Sunday morning.


Imagine that, meatchiken blows.


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> Those doubles and triples sure do swing when they stop.
> 
> how many more weekends do you think they have left?


For sure next week, Sunday is the beach party.
Supposed to get cold next weekend so it'll be decent.

This wind is intense at the top lol. Good thing ski hills don't face west around here!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mudly said:


> Imagine that, meatchiken blows.


Yes...because Ohio sucks.


----------



## BUFF

Snow finally showed up around 4am, not mulch sticking on pavement and have aboot 2" on grass.


----------



## NYH1

64° and sunning hard. They said it was gonna rain all day....glad they're wrong about that! :clapping: 

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

16°
Snowy( to cover any ice)
Light breeze 9-20mph
Probably open until April 17th


----------



## Mudly

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...because Ohio sucks.


gO BluE


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda wondering, it's already 4° colder than what it is supposed to be by 11.


Imagine that
Seems to be the trend this year


----------



## AndyTblc

37 here now, still a little windy ,but not bad


----------



## Western1

62 sun and windy


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...because Ohio sucks.


My wife is from Dayton Ohio. I had to call her when I read that lol

I told her " do you know why the wind blows in Michigan, because Ohio sucks" while chuckling she said that's not funny...

My daughter who was with their in her truck said " that's hilarious"...

Her whole family is up here now out of the vacuum of the state of Ohio lol


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> 16°
> Snowy( to cover any ice)
> Light breeze 9-20mph
> Probably open until April 17th
> View attachment 237330


Your hill looks to be in better shape.

The sun and temps are killing the snow here.
View from the bar !!!


----------



## Western1

Stay thr


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> Your hill looks to be in better shape.
> 
> The sun and temps are killing the snow here.
> View from the bar !!!
> View attachment 237338


There still isn't a lot of it , but the sun hasn't turned it to corn yet.


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> There still isn't a lot of it , but the sun hasn't turned it to corn yet.


It's definitely slow but nice riding in a hoodie!

My son is having a blast!


----------



## AndyTblc

where you skiing at?


----------



## BUFF

AndyTblc said:


> where you skiing at?


On the top of the old/reclaimed county landfill is my guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh...now a WWA issued for tonight into tomorrow. 

Not sure what to do.


----------



## magnatrac

AndyTblc said:


> where you skiing at?


Mt Holly in groveland twp , just south of Flint.

Same family owns Holly, pine knob , alpine valley, bittersweet, searchmont, and alpine valley Wisconsin.


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> On the top of the old/reclaimed county landfill is my guess.


Gravel pit , please....
Lol


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...now a WWA issued for tonight into tomorrow.
> 
> Not sure what to do.


Lose sleep over an event that will likely just be a slushy mess by 9-10am.


----------



## magnatrac

Down to 37 degrees, just loading salt now for the morning.








Plan to head out early and hammer everything. Should hold off I think with temps close to freezing and the sun up behind the clouds when the snow falls.

Lung biopsy is at 8a.m. I don't have time for snow lol...


----------



## Hydromaster

That doesn’t sound like a good time.


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> That doesn't sound like a good time.


We'll see not sure what to expect.
Never smoked 42 years old.
Already had x rays, ct scan, pet scan now this.

It'll all work out , just don't really need snow tomorrow lol


----------



## Western1

magnatrac said:


> We'll see not sure what to expect.
> Never smoked 42 years old.
> Already had x rays, ct scan, pet scan now this.
> 
> It'll all work out , just don't really need snow tomorrow lol


Best of luck


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Best of luck


Thanks!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Thanks!!!


Yeah, good luck with all that.


----------



## NYH1

magnatrac said:


> Down to 37 degrees, just loading salt now for the morning.
> View attachment 237362
> 
> Plan to head out early and hammer everything. Should hold off I think with temps close to freezing and the sun up behind the clouds when the snow falls.
> 
> *Lung biopsy is at 8a.m. I don't have time for snow lol...*


Damn man, that sucks. Wishing you the best! Thumbs Up

NYH1.


----------



## AndyTblc

magnatrac said:


> Mt Holly in groveland twp , just south of Flint.
> 
> Same family owns Holly, pine knob , alpine valley, bittersweet, searchmont, and alpine valley Wisconsin.


Ahh ok, I get a season pass to Bittersweet every year


----------



## magnatrac

AndyTblc said:


> Ahh ok, I get a season pass to Bittersweet every year


I've worked at the sister hills or known someone to get passes.

My brother is on ski patrol at Holly so he gets us tickets!

Mt Holly is like 3 Miles from my house!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> We'll see not sure what to expect.
> Never smoked 42 years old.
> Already had x rays, ct scan, pet scan now this.
> 
> It'll all work out , just don't really need snow tomorrow lol


Hope it's nothing.

Really hope you don't/won't need surgery on a lung...they pretty much suck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Lose sleep over an event that will likely just be a slushy mess by 9-10am.


I don't like the continued dropping of the predicted high for tomorrow.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope it's nothing.
> 
> Really hope you don't/won't need surgery on a lung...they pretty much suck.


Thanks, me too, I don't have time for that lol


----------



## NYH1

Today ended up being a good day. Got up to 74° and never rained!  

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

NYH1 said:


> Today ended up being a good day. Got up to 74° and never rained!
> 
> NYH1.


That'll melt some snow and make the krik rise...


----------



## NYH1

BUFF said:


> That'll melt some snow and make the krik rise...


Most of the snows melted and the crick's a little high, nothing to worry about at this time though. 

NYH1.


----------



## the Suburbanite

NYH1 said:


> Today ended up being a good day. Got up to 74° and never rained!
> 
> NYH1.


We got the rain that missed you this morning. Came down in buckets. Highest I saw was 53*


----------



## NYH1

the Suburbanite said:


> We got the rain that missed you this morning. Came down in buckets. Highest I saw was 53*


Yeah, sucks for you guys. For what it's worth, tomorrow it's gonna be high of 50° and 100% chance of rain....hope they're wrong again! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Turf Z

Anything yet?


----------



## Turf Z

Not a thing yet


----------



## Ajlawn1

Been snowing on us for awhile according to colonel radar... Rain started not long ago...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Time to Vancover...


----------



## Turf Z

Mostly wet pavement here. Snowing lightly so far.

They did dump about 100tons of salt at the Meijer gas station though. Looks like a sandbox


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Mostly wet pavement here. Snowing lightly so far.
> 
> They did dump about 100tons of salt at the Meijer gas station though. Looks like a sandbox


Better stay away the next time it's windy...

Sloppy mess here. Quarter inch maybe? A little more in some areas and others can see the pavement yet

Pretty decent squall right now and I'm completely stunned that is 2° colder than guessed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guessed at high temp dropped another degree but the guessed snow total went up an inch. 

Awesome


----------



## LapeerLandscape

32 out, had light snow earlier nothing now and my grandkids school is cancelled today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Love the way that radar filled in an hour and a half...

PS It's misting now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> my grandkids school is cancelled today
> View attachment 237396


Cloudy out?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cloudy out?


Unbelievable


----------



## BUFF

4*, clear.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it's raining now. 30°


----------



## Hydromaster

13° 
clear


----------



## Landgreen

29 deg. Snowing. About 1" so far. Might get close to 4" by noon. I have a shoveler that's in Florida and one of my tractor operators is busy boiling maple syrup. Should be a fun filled day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh...a Trump supporter...flying the US flag.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...a Trump supporter...flying the US flag.


This is the weather thread...

Salting in the rain that's supposed to be snow...


----------



## Turf Z

Slushy mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is the weather thread...
> 
> Salting in the rain that's supposed to be snow...


No, it's the off topic forum


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looking like snow again.


----------



## EWSplow

We didn't get much of anything overnight. 
Nothing at 2am. Maybe 1/2" of slush at 5am. Its starting to snow pretty good now. Timing couldn't be worse.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Just cold,again. 9


----------



## Hydromaster

some pre-plowing


----------



## Ajlawn1

And finally its snowing...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is it from the tail..?
All of it comes from the tail...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> And finally its snowing...


Rather hard...



Mr.Markus said:


> Is it from the tail..?
> All of it comes from the tail...


Funny you say that. Same thing is happening as last time. First batch was moving SW to NE and didn't have much depth to it. Second batch is moving west to east and is pretty "deep". Several hours deep. And it's starting to accumulate finally.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rather hard...
> 
> Funny you say that. Same thing is happening as last time. First batch was moving SW to NE and didn't have much depth to it. Second batch is moving west to east and is pretty "deep". Several hours deep. And it's starting to accumulate finally.


Some of us pay attention to patterns....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rather hard...


Kind of a stretch...

Phat flakes now,, must be the middle tail...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Some of us pay attention to patterns....


Plaid?

Paisley?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plaid?
> 
> Paisley?


Those are rates of speed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plaid?
> 
> Paisley?





Mark Oomkes said:


> Plaid?
> 
> Paisley?


Haley?


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plaid?
> 
> Paisley?


Houndstooth


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> Houndstooth


Boomerang


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ya,got a possible storm coming,will probably miss us again,lol. I actually feel sorry for the plow contractors this year, from lack of snow. But, there was a reason 5 or more tribes used to winter over in the Gallatin valley, for thousands of years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salt is not holding everywhere. Time to start plowing some accounts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Its over... Nothing, zip, zilch... wet pavement not even a bit of white on the grass...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow couldn't find Suck Bent?


----------



## Turf Z

Wow, surprising. Here we couldn’t even get to the lots fast enough to salt the slush/melting.

Looks to be close to done here. I suspect the lake effect behind this will give us more than we got today per usual


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salt is not holding everywhere. Time to start plowing some accounts.


43* here...just a matter of time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 43* here...just a matter of time.


Snowing and 32°.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Correction sunning and Snowing


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Correction sunning and Snowing
> 
> View attachment 237466


Next it'll be raining frogs


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't spill your sandwich looking at the sun .......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Don't spill your sandwich looking at the sun .......


He's a sippy cup type of fella


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> He's a sippy cup type of fella
> View attachment 237468


That goes with @m_ice salt and Hay Doods.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> That goes with @m_ice salt and Hay Doods.


Sorry I don't have any purple hey dudes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Sorry I don't have any purple hey dudes


That you will admit to owning...


----------



## m_ice

Blue and grey


Mark Oomkes said:


> That you will admit to owning...


Lol...if you say so


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Blue and grey
> 
> Lol...if you say so


I just did.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Getting a slight tail whip...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting a slight tail whip...





Ajlawn1 said:


> Its over... Nothing, zip, zilch... wet pavement not even a bit of white on the grass...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Been snowing good for a couple hours, might have to go salt again.


----------



## Western1

Blow some down here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Beg your pardon?


----------



## Freshwater

Been between 33 and 36 all day. Been snowing for a few hours now, all melting on contact. Sun just poked out for about 10min. Next chance is fri, if nothing, my salter comes out this weekend.


----------



## Freshwater

Looks like the wind yesterday, was more than the gas station canopy could handle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Looks like the wind yesterday, was more than the gas station canopy could handle.
> 
> View attachment 237476
> 
> 
> View attachment 237478


Same one Super Dooper Moderator Handy Andy posted yesterday?

Hydro blames it on the salt...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Same one Super Dooper Moderator Handy Andy posted yesterday?
> 
> Hydro blames it on the salt...


My pic is original, lol. It's right next to my sons school.

That gas station get no salt service, its lucky to be plowed most of the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://justinweather.com/2022/03/0...kgGx08QKfQ3wFJ3quL41HKXofVI5yIMxuxgjs46bqS2XU


----------



## Hydromaster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499745262004322311


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> That gas station get no salt service, its lucky to be plowed most of the time.


Same thing super Handy said too..


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same thing super Handy said too..


Could they be one in the same?


----------



## Hydromaster

At least they got their story’s straight.


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same thing super Handy said too..


I saw the base of that canopy. It was super doper Rusty


----------



## Western1

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...cause-troubles-for-some-across-metro-detroit/


----------



## Western1

U be the judge


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beg your pardon?


I thought meatchicken. Nvrmd


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Been between 33 and 36 all day. Been snowing for a few hours now, all melting on contact. Sun just poked out for about 10min. Next chance is fri, if nothing, my salter comes out this weekend.


Too early to pull the salter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Could they be one in the same?


No, ones 5-6 and ones 6-6.


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> U be the judge


Crusty.... if no salt did that hate to see what the bridges look like close up....


----------



## NYH1

40° rainy and crappy all day. Cricks up again, nowhere near the bridge though! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mountain Bob

Little storm is blowing in, snow started. I wonder if contractors out here pre salt,in town? Highways sometimes are.


----------



## AndyTblc

I think it snowed a tad today


----------



## Hydromaster

10°
Snowy


----------



## Mountain Bob

14f


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> 14f


AWD GMC safari or chebbie astro?


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> AWD GMC safari or chebbie astro?


um,Don't remember,lol.think both are astros. The 94 is awd,kinda, my winter rig, S10 t/case and front diff, lunchbox locker in rear, studded tires. Summer is 96 awd, just a rear lunchbox locker. Also have a fully loaded 99 awd, bad engine, and a GM rebuilt still in the case, to install if I ever get around to it.


----------



## BUFF

More fantasy forecast?


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> um,Don't remember,lol.think both are astros. The 94 is awd,kinda, my winter rig, S10 t/case and front diff, lunchbox locker in rear, studded tires. Summer is 96 awd, just a rear lunchbox locker. Also have a fully loaded 99 awd, bad engine, and a GM rebuilt still in the case, to install if I ever get around to it.


220....221 what ever it takes


----------



## Hydromaster

Is that a Scooby Doo lunchbox?


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> um,Don't remember,lol.think both are astros. The 94 is awd,kinda, my winter rig, S10 t/case and front diff, lunchbox locker in rear, studded tires. Summer is 96 awd, just a rear lunchbox locker. Also have a fully loaded 99 awd, bad engine, and a GM rebuilt still in the case, to install if I ever get around to it.


I had a safari for a few years. I was amazed at the depth of snow I could drive through with it. The tranny crapped out and I got rid of it. I think it was a 93.
And, yes I pulled a trailer with it.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> I had a safari for a few years. I was amazed at the depth of snow I could drive through with it. The tranny crapped out and I got rid of it. I think it was a 93.
> And, yes I pulled a trailer with it.


Yep,the 4.3 is no slouch. And awd ones are better than most pickups, in snow and such. Better weight distribution.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Still snowin, not hard.I would like to see at least 6 more inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> I would like to see at least 6 more inches.


Something you hear often?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Something you hear often?


Ya,then I could fold it 2 times-----


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Ya,then I could fold it 2 times-----


Why would you fold snow?


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Why would you fold snow?


Depends on how "It" is defined


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Depends on how "It" is defined


So... 220......221?


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like slushy WM money inCO.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Started snowing around 4:30a and calling for 3.5"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Warden is heading to Warshington tomorrow and has been watching the guesses for Denver. Said something about 2-5'...told her maybe the mountains but not DIA.

I was right..


----------



## Hydromaster

Did you get a gold star to put by your name?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Two/to/too


----------



## Mountain Bob

Up to 0 now, snow quit, got 9"


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Warshington
> 
> .


My FIL pronounces it like that…warsh/warshers/warshing/etc…annoys the hell out of me…so I've started to purposely pronounce it that way(excessively) whenever we're all together….I usually get an elbow or 2 to the side from the warden, & my oldest boy can hardly contain his laughter about it…not sure if the FIL has caught on yet, but It's a great way for me to deal with it…….oh, and it's 39 & sunning, suppose to get a couple inches Friday that I'd be happy to see not happen, but I guess I can get rid of some more salt…I'm ready for summer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

plow4beer said:


> My FIL pronounces it like that…warsh/warshers/warshing/etc…annoys the hell out of me…so I've started to purposely pronounce it that way(excessively) whenever we're all together….I usually get an elbow or 2 to the side from the warden, & my oldest boy can hardly contain his laughter about it…not sure if the FIL has caught on yet, but It's a great way for me to deal with it…….oh, and it's 39 & sunning, suppose to get a couple inches Friday that I'd be happy to see not happen, but I guess I can get rid of some more salt…I'm ready for summer


You just till your older years and you start pronouncing it like that without realizing it.


----------



## plow4beer

LapeerLandscape said:


> You just till your older years and you start pronouncing it like that without realizing it.


For me, that will probably be what they call dementia….I refuse to believe I would do such a thing with sound mind


----------



## BUFF

Potential seat time tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bombogenesis for the East Coast?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Potential seat time tonight
> View attachment 237958


Seat time now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> No, ones 5-6 and ones 6-6.


Yes.....


----------



## Freshwater

Western1 said:


> I saw the base of that canopy. It was super doper Rusty


Must have been the road salt haze we have around here.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Too early to pull the salter.


Not in the heat dome. Things are way different with the buildings and concrete here. Fri/Sat will be the last chance for a salt run. If the odd storm does come and accumulate, I'd just scrape and not salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Not in the heat dome. Things are way different with the buildings and concrete here. Fri/Sat will be the last chance for a salt run. If the odd storm does come and accumulate, I'd just scrape and not salt.


You must be forgetting a few years ago...when we were salting and plowing in the middle of April.


----------



## EWSplow

I watched the morning news. 25* with single digit wind chill on Saturday, then 50* Sunday. 

Besides temps all over Wisconsin, for some reason they had the current temps in GR an TC on the map. No other places in meatchicken.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must be forgetting a few years ago...when we were salting and plowing in the middle of April.


Franken winter..... that winter never warmed up like this year already has. Even that year I didnt have to touch anything after about march 20th ( I'd have to look to see the exact date)
We had a 3.5" snow mid Apr that put us over the record, there was still less than an inch that stuck on lots. That melted very quickly on it's own after it stopped snowing. If it had accumulated more I'd have just scraped and not salted.


----------



## Hydromaster

-5° and a big blue sky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2018 last plowing was 4/16 and last salt was 4/19.
2019 last plowing and salting was 4/15.


----------



## Hydromaster

over the snow travel is closed, it's road clearing season in the parks.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2018 last plowing was 4/16 and last salt was 4/19.
> 2019 last plowing and salting was 4/15.


Yes, if I lived in Grand Rapids or Lapeer or Lansing I'd keep the salter on untill the end of Apr. Even at my house 2.5 miles north of my route , the snow behaves different.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 238044
> 
> over the snow travel is closed, it's road clearing season in the parks.


Yep, soon they will get out the loaders,backhoes and dump trucks, clean up and bury all the animals that starved over the winter.
Cannot have the public see that.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep, soon they will get out the loaders,backhoes and dump trucks, clean up and bury all the animals that starved over the winter.
> Cannot have the public see that.


Actually there's a couple of ravines scattered around they just throw the carcasses into.

they tend to keep the roadways and the ditches beautified but if you get off the trail
Now and then…


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Potential seat time tonight
> View attachment 237958


Heard record cold out your way? Coldest recorded since 1960?


----------



## Western1

For todays date?


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's frickin snowing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's frickin snowing...


Apply salt collect money


----------



## AndyTblc

We got snow at my house!


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Hear & they're


----------



## Hydromaster

AndyTblc said:


> We got snow at my house!


So do we!


----------



## NYH1

Saying 3 to 6 inches Saturday afternoon. Prolly be nice and wet too! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a heavy skiff so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So much for just a salt or two...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Who?


----------



## Turf Z

Half inch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

According to the radar it should be OVER...but the intensity hasn't really changed in a couple hours. It isn't enough to really add to what's fallen, just kind of annoying.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Really coming down, perfect timing too... Good thing I stopped caring several storms ago...


----------



## plow4beer

, just kind of annoying.
Pretty much sums it up…just enough we're having to do everything


----------



## Freshwater

This is exactly what I've been saying. It's been snowing for hours 27deg.

My house, 2.5 miles north of my northern most lot. Close to 3/4 by my garage.










Nothing is sticking on the lots, just wet. Going to be mid 30's today too.



















My salter comes out Sunday. Time to get ready for ponds.


----------



## plow4beer

It’s been snowing since since dinner time yesterday…seems to have quit now and we have whopping 2in…maybe….


----------



## plow4beer

yours trooly, 
Disgruntled shovel monkey


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> This is exactly what I've been saying. It's been snowing for hours 27deg.
> 
> My house, 2.5 miles north of my northern most lot. Close to 3/4 by my garage.
> 
> View attachment 238182
> 
> 
> Nothing is sticking on the lots, just wet. Going to be mid 30's today too.
> 
> View attachment 238184
> 
> 
> View attachment 238186
> 
> 
> My salter comes out Sunday. Time to get ready for ponds.


Do you salt your driveway?


----------



## plow4beer

At least one of my subs still has a cents of humor about it all


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It just picked up, big flakes coming straight down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Robins and red wing blackbirds look cold.

Still snowing lightly.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you salt your driveway?


Yes., I keep it on the same standard as my lots, so they behave close to the same in the winter. I won't today I'll just let it melt. Nothing has needed salt since the end of Feb.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Tail just crapped some big phat flakes on us for the past hour...

Target update, employee decided to shovel their front walks and build a big beautiful wall (in my best Trump voice) around the entrance for you to walk over and push a cart through...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Tail just crapped some big phat flakes on us for the past hour...
> 
> Target update, employee decided to shovel their front walks and build a big beautiful wall (in my best Trump voice) around the entrance for you to walk over and push a cart through...
> 
> View attachment 238206


They did a good job, maybe you could offer them a job.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Tail just crapped some big phat flakes on us for the past hour...
> 
> Target update, employee decided to shovel their front walks and build a big beautiful wall (in my best Trump voice) around the entrance for you to walk over and push a cart through...
> 
> View attachment 238206


You should have gotten there sooner.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> They did a good job, maybe you could offer them a job.


O have a better idea... Let me run in and see if they're hiring instead...


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with 2.5-3", temp was hovering around 0* and light fluffy snow


----------



## SHAWZER

Still got all your nuts and bolts ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting kinda personal, aren't you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> O have a better idea... Let me run in and see if they're hiring instead...


You need me to come down there and run that chrome stack.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You need me to come down there and run that chrome stack.


You gonna be able to handle all those extra ponies?


----------



## Ajlawn1

And just like that, it's all gonna melt... Looked like there may of been alot of pulled spreaders and blades already this morning. ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Supposed to be someone coming in for some 21a stone, hopefully he knows what pile to go to.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Supposed to be someone coming in for some 21a stone, hopefully he knows what pile to go to.
> View attachment 238214


The white one?


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> O have a better idea... Let me run in and see if they're hiring instead...


Have they ever flagged you down to scrape in front of their store?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Supposed to be someone coming in for some 21a stone, hopefully he knows what pile to go to.
> View attachment 238214


Idk, you seem to not have the best luck when it comes to getting deliveries, he probably got pulled over by the weigh master


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly around a half inch today (currently sunning) and another half inch tonight. 

Tonight I could believe, today for some reason I'm just thinking it isn't going to happen.


----------



## magnatrac

Ended up with a mix of 1/2" slush to 3" depending on weather or not it was in the shade.

The sun through the clouds is doing a fine job!


----------



## SHAWZER

Relax OO , its Friday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Relax OO , its Friday


Time for a fire and a sandwich.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> The sun through the clouds is doing a fine job!


Definitely a nice thing this time of year as we move west of the equator. UV rays take care of a lot of snow.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Still got all your nuts and bolts ?


yes and no leaking hydro lines


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Time for a fire and a sandwich.


Did someone say fire-ball?


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did someone say fire-ball?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## BUFF

It's sunning and 46*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow globing now....


----------



## SHAWZER

From under the tail ?


----------



## Randall Ave

Sky is clear, but heavy rain, wind, then snow, temps gonna dive faster than Joe running in an ice cream store.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And one of my guys on the west side of town said it's sunning now.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> And one of my guys on the west side of town said it's sunning now.


Saw your post and checked the radar...

Since the sun is down now and we're further away from the equator over here on the east side can you please keep that at bay?

Enough salt should dry it right up!!!


----------



## NYH1

Bumped us up to 4 to 8 inches for tomorrow.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Just started snowing. Nice and wet! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freshwater said:


> My salter comes out Sunday. Time to get ready for ponds.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snowing...


Not snowing...


Started again...


Stopped again...









Just started again...


----------



## SHAWZER

Nose prints on your window ?


----------



## Turf Z

some sun, some snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

All sun here.

A tad chilly though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> All sun here.
> 
> A tad chilly though.


Same


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Same


Same


----------



## Hydromaster

29°
mostely clearish


----------



## EWSplow

Temp +9, gusts 25MPH, -8 WC.
St patty's day parade here today. 
Good day to drink irish whiskey vs Russian Wadka for breakfast.


----------



## Freshwater

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 238286


I love that.


----------



## BUFF

Ground blizzard/white oot conditions have southeast Wyo roads shut down till late afternoon according to the WYO DOT site. Guess I'm not heading north today unless I take a 3-4hr detour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A 3 hour tour?


----------



## NYH1

Ended up with about 4 inches.

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> All sun here.
> 
> A tad chilly though.


I grow weary...


----------



## SHAWZER

You coming or going ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I grow weary...
> 
> View attachment 238312


I wouldn't have minded another salt run...but I'm not terribly disappointed either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You coming or going ?


I don't know..


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like you are heading South ..... does that help ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like you are heading South ..... does that help ?


Looks to me like he is heading east...towards the equator.


----------



## SHAWZER

Well if he is ..... he is thinking about heading very far South .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like you are heading South ..... does that help ?


West......of the equador...


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> You coming or going ?


Going, school districts spring break is this coming week and being a teacher the warden has it oof. 
Roads were closed last night too, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> I grow weary...
> 
> View attachment 238312


Why does your right side plow marker have a mail box on it?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A 3 hour tour?


That would burn aboot 20gallons of fuel.


----------



## EWSplow

The breeze let up and its sunning. Much more pleasant than this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why does your right side plow marker have a mail box on it?


Thats the middle plow marker and everyone knows its the sight..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats the middle plow marker and everyone knows its the sight..


You don't run plow lights or are they below the hood.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You don't run plow lights or are they below the hood.


Plow lights are not necessary east of the equator.


----------



## SHAWZER

Heard on the Playground if you plow with GPS you don't need plow lights .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone believed the guessers...just went by a bank and a gas station, both look like the Bonneville salt flats.

Interloper from Vancouver?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

16° with a -1° wimp chill...kinda chilly.


----------



## SHAWZER

Go to the bank before the Gas Station ........


----------



## Hydromaster

44° 
It’s over…


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> You don't run plow lights or are they below the hood.


The 2020 NBS is a taller truck, I need a step ladder just to do an oil change.
I can run the truck lights and not hit the plow in transport position which is nice, but the new Boss LEDs are just as good.
They're there you just cant see them over the hood .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2 weeks ago it was sunning and chilly, had some soap freezing on the warden's and my truck while washing. 

Last week I was wearing shorts and sweating while washing the warden's Jeep and my truck. 

This week it's not chilly...it's freaking cold. And freezing soap. And fingers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 weeks ago it was sunning and chilly, had some soap freezing on the warden's and my truck while washing.
> 
> Last week I was wearing shorts and sweating while washing the warden's Jeep and my truck.
> 
> This week it's not chilly...it's freaking cold. And freezing soap. And fingers.


-10° + whatever the windchill...

Just got up from my nap...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> -10° + whatever the windchill...
> 
> Just got up from my nap...
> 
> View attachment 238348


Sooooo....you're not washing the warden's vehicle? Or yours?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a sec, let me get my jorts....


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> -10° + whatever the windchill...
> 
> Just got up from my nap...
> 
> View attachment 238348


Is that window dirty ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Is that window dirty ?


I wish...havent seen dirt in months.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thought maybe nose prints ........


A few cookie crumbs .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Thought maybe nose prints ........


Thats the front window....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Go to the bank before the Gas Station ........


Take your mask and gun?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 weeks ago it was sunning and chilly, had some soap freezing on the warden's and my truck while washing.
> 
> Last week I was wearing shorts and sweating while washing the warden's Jeep and my truck.
> 
> This week it's not chilly...it's freaking cold. And freezing soap. And fingers.


You should get an indoor wash bay...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should get an indoor wash bay...


I don't have HD Polish sausage money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should get an indoor wash bay...


Do you even have indoor plumbing in Indiana...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you even have indoor plumbing in Indiana...?


We do in Michigan but we don't use it.


----------



## NYH1

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you even have indoor plumbing in Indiana...?


Only in West Lafayette, Bloomington and Terre Haute, where the best college football teams in Indianner are! :weightlifter:

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A heavy dusting and it looks like it's going to keep down for awhile.


----------



## SHAWZER

Time for Windmill cookies and Coffee ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> it looks like it's going to keep down for awhile.


----------



## Turf Z

Got about 2”+ in some spots here, still snowing


----------



## EWSplow

Close to 3/4" of snow overnight.
It should melt off by noon, maybe sooner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 238366


It's not keeping up...duh

Snow is falling...down. I didn't think it was that difficult a concept to grasp.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Got about 2"+ in some spots here, still snowing


Keep it...hoping to not have to plow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It just started here and the grounds already covered


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was just thinking how nice it would be to have some help from the sun...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's not keeping up...duh
> 
> Snow is falling...down. I didn't think it was that difficult a concept to grasp.


Oh ok, cuz saying it was going to keep down I thought maybe it was going to get up and fly away again... Thanks for clearing it up there Joe...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was just thinking how nice it would be to have some help from the sun...
> 
> View attachment 238368


Witchcraft


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh ok, cuz saying it was going to keep down I thought maybe it was going to get up and fly away again... Thanks for clearing it up there Joe...


Sez the guy that gives me idle banter for buying earl in bulk at 2/3s what he's paying.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sez the guy that gives me idle banter for buying earl in bulk at 2/3s what he's paying.


Yeah, yeah... We've all seen that environmental disaster...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Finally getting a little from the tail...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It calmed down a bit and I thought it was moving out but I was wrong


----------



## BUFF

No new snow and roads in SE Wyo are open, heading north this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice sun for aboot an hour...the tail just arrived.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The tail is giving sun and snow.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> The tail is giving sun and snow.


That's the signal, spring is right around the corner.


----------



## SHAWZER

Could be a long , slow curve ....... here anyways .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Could be a long , slow curve ....... here anyways .


We've already flattened the curve...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow is keeping up now...


----------



## AndyTblc

It was slick driving from Wayland to Caledonia for breakfast, but I got my driveway salted and it's just wet right now


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was just thinking how nice it would be to have some help from the sun...
> 
> View attachment 238368


It rose an hour later today…

Snowing pretty good here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> It rose an hour later today…
> 
> Snowing pretty good here
> View attachment 238392


Weird...it rose the same time here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> We've already flattened the curve...


Passed that now we're on no driving for 2 weeks to lower the price


----------



## Hydromaster

43°
Cloudish


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> This is exactly what I've been saying. It's been snowing for hours 27deg.
> 
> My house, 2.5 miles north of my northern most lot. Close to 3/4 by my garage.
> 
> View attachment 238182
> 
> 
> Nothing is sticking on the lots, just wet. Going to be mid 30's today too.
> 
> View attachment 238184
> 
> 
> View attachment 238186
> 
> 
> My salter comes out Sunday. Time to get ready for ponds.


So did you get any snow today?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> So did you get any snow today?


Yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 238410


Using the CDC's tape measure I see.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> So did you get any snow today?


Ironically less fell than the other day, yet some actually stuck to the lots. I get no salt run because all my locations are closed today, and it's going to be 40deg by 4pm.

Salter comes out at 5pm today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ski hill is open today, supposed to be 12°C on thurs...so might be one of their last busy weekends..


----------



## Landgreen

Freshwater said:


> Ironically less fell than the other day, yet some actually stuck to the lots. I get no salt run because all my locations are closed today, and it's going to be 40deg by 4pm.
> 
> Salter comes out at 5pm today.


I like that optimism. Wonder when it goes back on the truck.


----------



## Freshwater

Landgreen said:


> I like that optimism. Wonder when it goes back on the truck.


Things are way different over here. Isnt there snow in may up there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sun sure is getting strong west of the equator, just about everything that didn't keep up this morning is burned off.


----------



## BUFF

35-40mph breeze most of the drive today


----------



## Freshwater

She's out. I'll wash the salt out of the bed when its 50deg tomarrow. Right to pond work for me. I have 3 to bid, and a bunch of calls to make. I might even get a couple running this week.


----------



## Hydromaster

I see your Pro pipeline.


----------



## Freshwater

Hydromaster said:


> I see your Pro pipeline.
> View attachment 238492


The spice flows just fine.


----------



## Landgreen

Freshwater said:


> Things are way different over here. Isnt there snow in may up there?


I wish.


----------



## BUFF

Mud season is in full swing.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## NYH1

70° and sunning hard today!  

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 66° here.


----------



## Hydromaster

Fawhorty°


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 239178


That's shoe leather cooking weather.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That's shoe leather cooking weather.


Yeah, yeah, yeah I seen that burger...

That's time to open the pool temps...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah I seen that burger...
> 
> That's time to open the pool temps...


Isn't that kind of chilly for you?


----------



## BUFF

Had some snow globing the night before last....



















Which cooked oof by noon.
Areas that mud had dried up were muddy again...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Had some snow globing the night before last....
> 
> View attachment 239312
> 
> 
> View attachment 239310
> 
> 
> Which cooked oof by noon.
> Areas that mud had dried up were muddy again...


You fit in that little peecup?


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> You fit in that little peecup?


The 2 Dogs drive, one steers and the other one runs the paddles, he rides in the back.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> You fit in that little peecup?


Nope, the warden drives it around up there. Use to be her uncles up there and he ran it hard then parked it. I put about $500 in parts into and a solid day of labor to get it ranch buggy worthy....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Nope, the warden drives it around up there. Use to be her uncles up there and he ran it hard then parked it. I put about $500 in parts into and a solid day of labor to get it ranch buggy worthy....


I've got a rusty one that runs good. You could have flown here, loaded it up with brats and curds and driven back and turned 2 into 1.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I've got a rusty one that runs good. You could have flown here, loaded it up with brats and curds and driven back and turned 2 into 1.


Motor is good, replaced rod ends, shifter fork, battery, alternator and starter, cleaned the carb, fresh gas and it's a goer....
Body is beat up, not a dent free panel to be found.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Motor is good, replaced rod ends, shifter fork, battery, alternator and starter, cleaned the carb, fresh gas and it's a goer....
> Body is beat up, not a dent free panel to be found.


Those are the best trucks... keeps you from worrying about that 1st dent.


----------



## AndyTblc

rainy lazy day here


----------



## Unique Landscaping

My mom always said, every new car should come with a scratch already on it.


----------



## EWSplow

Unique Landscaping said:


> My mom always said, every new car should come with a scratch already on it.


I've got a client who owns quite a few commercial and residential properties.
A few years ago he bought a new Lexus 450 whatever. Within a month I noticed a dent just in front of his front passenger door. I said " someone already dinged your new car". His response was, "now that that's taken care of, I can just drive it and not worry about it". The dent is still there.


----------



## NYH1

70° raining and windy.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

40* and light rain. 
I could do without the rain, but at least I don't have to water my lawn.


----------



## BUFF

59* full solar


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2014171715928/


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2014171715928/


Bet that ground is sour from all the salt


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2014171715928/


Seems like a blower would be more efficient.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Seems like a blower would be more efficient.


I was thinking that's got to be one of the most boring jobs in the world.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking that's got to be one of the most boring jobs in the world.


Guy is probably either watching cartoons or trolling on a political thread on a plowing forum...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Guy is probably either watching cartoons or trolling on a political thread on a plowing forum...


Pretty much the same, no?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Pretty much the same, no?


One has more of a 3 Stooges liking than the other


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2014171715928/


Huh, i never figured you for a Canadian CBC liberal....


----------



## Hydromaster

They’re predicting 2 to 4 inches of snow 

but ets 41°


----------



## AndyTblc

im here. no need to stand up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Huh, i never figured you for a Canadian CBC liberal....


Haven't you seen the MBCJ's signature?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't you seen the MBCJ's signature?


Probably...CJs are weird though so i space out when they're trying to make a point.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Probably...CJs are weird though so i space out when they're trying to make a point.


Warden tells me, you have 25 words to get your point across before the other person loses interest. I enjoy reminding her...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Warden tells me, you have 25 words to get your point across before the other person loses interest. I enjoy reminding her...


My record is 2...


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Only a couple days late on that one... Getting better... I guess.


----------



## BUFF

Aboot 7sec in





Yowzerz...


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Aboot 7sec in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yowzerz...


I saw that this morning. It's a chebbie...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I saw that this morning. It's a chebbie...


Like a rock....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Like a rock....


A weather rock? If it's flipping and rolling it's a tornado.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> A weather rock? If it's flipping and rolling it's a tornado.


And you win a attaboy, pour yourself a shot of Fireball.


----------



## NYH1

High 30's today....no rain though! 

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Uh oh…


----------



## Freshwater

Tornado hit New Orleans a couple hours ago. Crazy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Uh oh…
> View attachment 239812


You forgot the pretty picture.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh, better start putting back stakes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well done stakes?

Cooked into charcoal stakes?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well done stakes?
> 
> Cooked into charcoal stakes?


----------



## EWSplow

Temp is in the 50s and foggy.
I'm curious how they come up with visibility.
The news this morning said 1/2 mile visibility, but I couldn't see a stoplight 1/4 mile away.
I guess if there's an oncoming vehicle with lots of fagoof lights oncoming it might show up 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Hydromaster

53° start’en to cloud up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Break out the charcoal steaks...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Break out the charcoal steaks...


Y


----------



## NYH1

Crick's going down.


----------



## Hydromaster

record low flow rates for the local rivers.
50°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weather-news/snow-possible-on-april-fools-day-this-year-in-michigan/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/weather-news/snow-possible-on-april-fools-day-this-year-in-michigan/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sending everyone out to resteak everything....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sending everyone out to resteak everything....


Nooòoo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Nooòoo


But the guy from Suck Bent said it was fine and dandy (Andy) to pull steaks...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the guy from Suck Bent said it was fine and dandy (Andy) to pull steaks...


Meh, we'll wing it like normal...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the guy from Suck Bent said it was fine and dandy (Andy) to pull steaks...


Just use the peeled up sod as your marker like we do in Lapeertucky


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just use the peeled up sod as your marker like we do in Lapeertucky


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the guy from Suck Bent said it was fine and dandy (Andy) to pull steaks...


Charcoal if I remember correctly


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just use the peeled up sod as your marker like we do in Lapeertucky


City does that here to mark curbs...


----------



## Western1

Mine does the same. Didn’t no it was a thing


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the guy from Suck Bent said it was fine and dandy (Andy) to pull steaks...


Can't pull stakes we never put down, we know where the sidewalk ends…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can't pull stakes we never put down, we know where the sidewalk ends…


Too bad you don't know where the driveway does...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Too bad you don't know where the driveway does...


Mike can I ban this guy… :laugh:

That was good @Ajlawn1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Possible monster for the middle of next week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposed to stay cold...


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Possible monster for the middle of next week
> 
> View attachment 240048


You been drinking fireball?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposed to stay cold...
> 
> View attachment 240050


Gonna be hot here over the weekend and warm next week


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> You been drinking fireball?


It is Friday


----------



## BossPlow2010

A twister of fate…
https://www.woodtv.com/news/national/teen-caught-in-famous-tornado-video-to-get-new-truck/


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> It is Friday


Only for some people .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Only for some people .......


I forgot you guys are on the metric system


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> A twister of fate…
> https://www.woodtv.com/news/national/teen-caught-in-famous-tornado-video-to-get-new-truck/


I heard a Chevy dealership is giving him a new truck


----------



## SHAWZER

Silverado commercial shows you get a cat with every new truck .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Silverado commercial shows you get a cat with every new truck .


That's enough to rule out me ever buying a new Chebbie or GMC.

Catering to their loyal fan base?


----------



## SHAWZER

Does rain in Michigan on a Friday make the sandwiches taste like more ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's enough to rule out me ever buying a new Chebbie or GMC.
> 
> Catering to their loyal fan base?


Look at it as food for Remi...!

I hate when companies pander...
Its a 16 yr old kid, drove into a tornado.
Insurance will cover the truck, no health insurance uhg.
Maybe Im just cynical, its like when someones house burns down and insurance covers everything including the chicken in the stove left unattended that started the fire, but the town has a big fundraiser and they actually come out ahead. Puhleeeese. That truck still looked better than the one I drove as a kid even after he hit the tornado...

Feels like Sunday.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Silverado commercial shows you get a cat with every new truck .


Kitty Kat or Cat motor?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## SHAWZER

[email protected] in the box kitty cat


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


Send snow here ...... some people think Winter is over .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Send snow here ...... some people think Winter is over .


Buy a couple more boxes of cookies.

Snowing hard, 32°, grass is covered and trying to stick on the concrete.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> grass is covered


Are you plowing it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you plowing it?


Only where its not staked...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you plowing it?


I was trying to salt the lawn but I got stuck in the mud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trying to sun here.


----------



## BUFF

37* full solar and suppose to hit 75*


----------



## Western1

Snow here and 35


----------



## Western1

No solar


----------



## Hydromaster

39°
Sunning 
High 55°-64°


----------



## magnatrac

I saw salt being applied to puddles in auburn hills this morning.

It was starting to stick to the roads for a hot minute. Saw a couple cars in the ditch on I75 in the Clarkston area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> I saw salt being applied to puddles in auburn hills this morning.
> 
> It was starting to stick to the roads for a hot minute. Saw a couple cars in the ditch on I75 in the Clarkston area.


Based on the temperature and forecast we salted everything that was open today. It was snowing and 30° at 3ish.

Not sure anything other than bridge decks iced up, but we didn't have to worry about playing catch up or tonight.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on the temperature and forecast we salted everything that was open today. It was snowing and 30° at 3ish.
> 
> Not sure anything other than bridge decks iced up, but we didn't have to worry about playing catch up or tonight.


Same, even if it wasn't open we salted it... Need to pad my future mowing losses a little more...


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on the temperature and forecast we salted everything that was open today. Not sure anything other than bridge decks iced up, but we didn't have to worry about playing catch up or tonight.


My truck was at home with snow on it, salts in the barn.

I only have a restaurant that opened at noon as a priority. Once it stopped snowing it disappeared. Late March sun thru the clouds is amazing lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same, even if it wasn't open we salted it... Need to pad my future mowing losses a little more...


It crossed my mind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> My truck was at home with snow on it, salts in the barn.
> 
> I only have a restaurant that opened at noon as a priority. Once it stopped snowing it disappeared. Late March sun thru the clouds is amazing lol
> View attachment 240112


We had a bout 2 minutes of sun coming through the clouds, snow showers and cloudy since.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Vancouver winter....!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Vancouver winter....!


No doubt, been an awful lot of that this season.

I'm in the neighborhood of 50+ applications this year.


----------



## SHAWZER

You have 3 - 544 H Loaders now ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You have 3 - 544 H Loaders now ?


Technically 4, just haven't picked up the 4th one yet. Monday we will pick it up.

Any interest in a Kubota M125X with a HLA 10-16 SnoWing and Ebling backblade?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Technically 4, just haven't picked up the 4th one yet. Monday we will pick it up.
> 
> Any interest in a Kubota M125X with a HLA 10-16 SnoWing and Ebling backblade?


Take it to the for sale thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Take it to the for sale thread


It's my thread, it's in the Off Topic forum...NOT the weather forum, so I'll post what I feel like posting.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 240188
> 
> 
> View attachment 240190


Holy crap...when did it get moved?


----------



## SHAWZER

Same night as the sneaky snow .......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> No doubt, been an awful lot of that this season.
> 
> I'm in the neighborhood of 50+ applications this year.


That's a lot of quick cubes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> No doubt, been an awful lot of that this season.
> 
> I'm in the neighborhood of 50+ applications this year.


If you had a helix you could do that in one night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you had a helix you could do that in one night.


Out of a half ton...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap...when did it get moved?


New owners rarely know the nuances of how things actually work, the word "weather" is pretty generic to us Canadians.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Out of a half ton...


Short bed


----------



## Western1

Mr.Markus said:


> New owners rarely know the nuances of how things actually work, the word "weather" is pretty metric to us Canadians.


Fixed it


----------



## Western1

Is it me or is there a lot more on radar than there should be?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Putin's fault?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

20°, snowed overnight sticking to the grass and concrete surfaces.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 20°, snowed overnight sticking to the grass and concrete surfaces.


Sooooo... going back to bed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a skiff aboot 6. Salt from yesterday held.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo... going back to bed?


No, I might have to go drive around. Do you have any gas money I can borrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooo... going back to bed?


Time for Fireball syrup on pancakes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No one volunteered up some gas money so I rode my bike around to check lots.


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> No one volunteered up some gas money so I rode my bike around to check lots.


Pulling a salt spreader?


----------



## SHAWZER

Bag of salt in the front basket ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Baseball cards in the spokes?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Pulling a salt spreader?





SHAWZER said:


> Bag of salt in the front basket ?


Chicken feed style.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Baseball cards in the spokes?


That's how I roll.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Bag of salt in the front basket ?


Wouldn't the rack in back work better? Unless the peddles help spreading.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Wouldn't the rack in back work better? Unless the peddles help spreading.


That's what the baseball cards are for.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's what the baseball cards are for.


Hockey cards or your not even trying....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

16° mostly clear skies, with a very light dusting overnight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr


urp


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 16° mostly clear skies, with a very light dusting overnight.


----------



## Western1

GIDDYUP


----------



## EWSplow

21* with 11* WC. High just above freezing today.


----------



## Turf Z

Could be warmer


----------



## Western1

23 mostly sunny don’t think it gets to 32


----------



## STARSHIP

Mark Oomkes said:


> No doubt, been an awful lot of that this season.
> 
> I'm in the neighborhood of 50+ applications this year.


I'm right around there too. But to compare, 45-50 apps are the big guys in a light winter  Some lots get your lips ready for a margarita, crunching and walking through the salty dust, lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

STARSHIP said:


> I'm right around there too. But to compare, 45-50 apps are the big guys in a light winter  Some lots get your lips ready for a margarita, crunching and walking through the salty dust, lol.


Saw an awful lot of crunchy lots yesterday. Not sure when they applied...but whenever it was, it was overdone.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw an awful lot of crunchy lots yesterday. Not sure when they applied...but whenever it was, it was overdone.


Same here. I thought about it but it really wasn't necessary so I didn't. I think there are some guys around here that must have relocated here from vanwhover!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Same here. I thought about it but it really wasn't necessary so I didn't. I think there are some guys around here that must have relocated here from vanwhover!


I'm happy with my decision to do it Saturday morning. That way the lots just had a slightly white dusting to them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad chilly in da YewPEE...and northern lower.


----------



## Western1

Yea 10 miles north of me Saturday morning was completely different amount of snow!!!


----------



## Western1

Went to my daughters horse show. Why do people have to park so close when your have a big trailer. Had no where to go. Was the only one on this driveway when I pulled in.


----------



## Western1

I no the rant thread and the dash!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy idle banter!!!

Language alert


----------



## Turf Z

Sunday morning was


Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy idle banter!!!
> 
> Language alert


scary stuff


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wouldnt want to walk up the side of the road and start warning people about what their driving into...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Wouldnt want to walk up the side of the road and start warning people about what their driving into...


Thought about that, but the way those idiots were driving I'm not sure that would have been a wise move.

The one moron in the car at 40 seconds in...dang.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought about that, but the way those idiots were driving I'm not sure that would have been a wise move.
> 
> The one moron in the car at 40 seconds in...dang.


The fire looked like it might have been next to a fuel tanker. I think I would have started walking or running.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy idle banter!!!
> 
> Language alert


Was that in Pennsylvania today? I got an alert on my phone but didn't check it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Western1




----------



## Western1

Better check your drawers!!!


----------



## Western1

Scary is right


----------



## BUFF

66* at 8:10pm, way to soon to the that warm at night.


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


>


Ok that view is definitely cringe worthy...

The smashing sounds in the other video are bad but that perspective is eye opening to say the least...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


>


I know it's hard to tell from camera, but he definitely seems to be going too fast for conditions. I know..."professional" truck drivers are no better than the idiots in cars, possibly worse.

That toe truck driver did a pretty good job of threading the needle.

A compilation...a full sized propane tanker in the middle as well. This could have been a lot worse. If that thing BLEVE'd...would have cleared the road without the need of toe trucks.






Best comment I saw:

_During periods of low visibility and white out conditions it is imperative to maintain the 75mph speed limit in order to transfer maximum energy on impact to vehicles stopped ahead!!_


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A WWA for tonight...the WWA does not match the forecast as usual.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know it's hard to tell from camera, but he definitely seems to be going too fast for conditions. I know..."professional" truck drivers are no better than the idiots in cars, possibly worse.
> 
> That toe truck driver did a pretty good job of threading the needle.
> 
> A compilation...a full sized propane tanker in the middle as well. This could have been a lot worse. If that thing BLEVE'd...would have cleared the road without the need of toe trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best comment I saw:
> 
> _During periods of low visibility and white out conditions it is imperative to maintain the 75mph speed limit in order to transfer maximum energy on impact to vehicles stopped ahead!!_


Yea noticed all the usual suspects in there,Amazon,swift,jb hunt and fedex! All the pros


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Yea noticed all the usual suspects in there,Amazon,swift,jb hunt and fedex! All the pros


We have an Amazon warehouse a couple miles from me so I'm seeing a lot of lost Amazon drivers.

99% sure Amazon truck drivers are the ones Swift fired.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A WWA for tonight...the WWA does not match the forecast as usual.


If the forecast doesn't change throughout the day I will more than likely salt tonight to stay away from the ice in the morning.


----------



## Western1

Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Western1




----------



## Western1

Some more footage of earlier parts of crash from the charger guy


----------



## Western1

Not sure why it’s India one tho?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> If the forecast doesn't change throughout the day I will more than likely salt tonight to stay away from the ice in the morning.


Ice... Whoa... Wait, what's going on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ice... Whoa... Wait, what's going on...


Salt and ice I'm making a Margarita, duh.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Salt and ice I'm making a Margarita, duh.


Oh thank goodness, thought I was going to have to stake again...


----------



## Western1

Charcoal


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...hard. I see some ice forming on trees but I wouldn't salt yet because it's going to wash away. 

And 62° for a high.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain has stopped. Air and pavement temps are right around freezing but I'm not finding any ice on pavement. Wires and trees have ice on them.


----------



## SHAWZER

We will thank you later ......


----------



## Turf Z

No ice here, nothing on trees/trucks/wires

and it’s 37°


----------



## Ajlawn1

No ice here, few birds on the trees/wires not the truck though.

and it's 43°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I have ice on my sidewalk and approach, it's a good thing I salted everything last night. Getting ready to go check everything.
Currently 30° and brezzy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No ice here, few birds on the trees/wires not the truck though.
> 
> and it's 43°


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice


Eye no...


----------



## Landgreen

Ice storm overnight. Luckily followed up by warming temps and rain right now. Started with snow switching to sleet then freeze rain. Scraped and salted lots. Had some thunder earlier. Nasty morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They werent sure last night what we would get so they tossed everything into the forecast. Wasnt supposed to start till 7am as freezing rain, we were at -7° at 3am.
I was going to sleep in but I got a call from the hospital that My mother was there...3:15am. They were running some blood work but she seemed fine for 86.
I went and presalted heavy on top of my residual. It started snowing/icepellets about 8. Had to pick up my mom and take her back to her place, but she arrived by ambulance no shoes and in pjs.
So I grabbed one of my wifes sweaters,coat and a set of boots, picked up my wifes car at her work and got my mom and took her home. (I didnt think she'd fare well in the dually.)
Then ran the route again... All the parking lots were clear, but all the concrete was iced over, not something I see often. They were all hit at the same time.
Everything worked out, mom is fine and now Im gonna raid the fridge.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Rain and 41*


----------



## DeVries

I've seen people entering the hospital we look after in a snowstorm with just pj's on and no shoes. Weird, if your able to drive and walk to the ER doors why cant you put shoes on. 
Glad to hear your moms ok.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rain and 51° here. 

Raining pretty hard at that. 

Could have gotten a half day of work outside done if we didn't believe the moron guessers again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> I've seen people entering the hospital we look after in a snowstorm with just pj's on and no shoes. Weird, if your able to drive and walk to the ER doors why cant you put shoes on.
> Glad to hear your moms ok.


Sounds like our Wal Mart


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> They werent sure last night what we would get so they tossed everything into the forecast. Wasnt supposed to start till 7am as freezing rain, we were at -7° at 3am.
> I was going to sleep in but I got a call from the hospital that My mother was there...3:15am. They were running some blood work but she seemed fine for 86.
> I went and presalted heavy on top of my residual. It started snowing/icepellets about 8. Had to pick up my mom and take her back to her place, but she arrived by ambulance no shoes and in pjs.
> So I grabbed one of my wifes sweaters,coat and a set of boots, picked up my wifes car at her work and got my mom and took her home. (I didnt think she'd fare well in the dually.)
> Then ran the route again... All the parking lots were clear, but all the concrete was iced over, not something I see often. They were all hit at the same time.
> Everything worked out, mom is fine and now Im gonna raid the fridge.


Glad your moms ok, years ago they'd dropped my mom off the same way as yours, 10:00 at night, she had no keys or anything in the middle of winter, a tenant noticed her standing outside and brought her in til my sister got there. Don't know what they're thinking when they drop someone off like that.

Pretty spotty in different areas here, never really froze only some areas wet or slushy, looks like everyone got something different. Can't wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I've seen people entering the hospital we look after in a snowstorm with just pj's on and no shoes. Weird, if your able to drive and walk to the ER doors why cant you put shoes on.
> Glad to hear your moms ok.


We've been through it before, she is a retired Nightengale Nurse the worst kind of patient. I helped her make up a bug out bag, to keep between the dresser and wall. Not that its a big deal to pick up things for her its just so she has something familiar to put on at the hospital to leave in. I try to relate to her situation, and casually mention what it was like dealing with patients like she is. 
She thumbs me with " I GUESS IT's MY TURN!!!" Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> We've been through it before, she is a retired Nightengale Nurse the worst kind of patient. I helped her make up a bug out bag, to keep between the dresser and wall. Not that its a big deal to pick up things for her its just so she has something familiar to put on at the hospital to leave in. I try to relate to her situation, and casually mention what it was like dealing with patients like she is.
> She thumbs me with " I GUESS IT's MY TURN!!!" Lol


Its not fun for sure. Been dealing with my mother lately. Two weeks ago she was in the hospital for high blood pressure, 205 over 121. I don't think she was taking her pills. I went up there tonight and she hadn't taken them in 2 days. Also tonight I couldn't get her TV to turn on, I get checking and the power cord is unplugged and she has no idea who did it. Monday my sisters were there and the HDMI cord was unplugged. At least she hasn't been messing with the thermostat lately.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bit of a breeze...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nader?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still raining, I think the ground is saturated.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still raining, I think the ground is saturated.


Is the moat at flood stage.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nader?


Ralph?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ralph?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is the moat at flood stage.


The Ventrac Water Pump 2000 is at full capacity.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


>


A Toro Nader


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Down ten degrees from 7am this morning


----------



## SHAWZER

Up about 15c here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was at 35, now 36 with a 25° wimp chill.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing lightly now.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not really how I pictured you....but whatever.

Nice fro and glasses.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Exactly how I pictured him, pink blaser and all.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Exactly how I pictured him, pink blaser and all.


It's salmon...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 240632


Thought you were Polish


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Thought you were Polish


And here I was using my people's skills...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And here I was using my people's skills...


So was I....... could have gone with several other references


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

27* and 1.5" of snow, cloudy and windy in Kearny at 6am, get home 58* full solar and no wind. Hit 64 for a high


----------



## Turf Z

Roads/drives covered, coming down decent for being April 1st.

1”+ on lawn

little surprised but also not at all


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got an unexpected heavy dusting of snow overnight. It's melted off the drives and roads but everything else is covered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Roads/drives covered, coming down decent for being April 1st.
> 
> 1"+ on lawn
> 
> little surprised but also not at all


Typical April Fool's Day in Meatchicken.

Some flurries here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Typical April Fool's Day in Meatchicken.


For who?



LapeerLandscape said:


> We got an unexpected heavy dusting of snow overnight. It's melted off the drives and roads but everything else is covered.


Yes


----------



## Landgreen

Turf Z said:


> Roads/drives covered, coming down decent for being April 1st.
> 
> 1"+ on lawn
> 
> little surprised but also not at all


Plowed most everything this morning after 1" yesterday and another this morning. Not many other companies out this morning.


----------



## BUFF

April 1st means heat is now turned oof.
62* full solar


----------



## Western1

When will “it” be over?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> When will "it" be over?


Never


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got real close to an inch of snow overnight, no wind and 32* no plowing or salting was done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting foreguess for tomorrow morning. Low if 32°, snow after 5 AM changing to rain by 10 but possibly 2"?


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting foreguess for tomorrow morning. Low if 32°, snow after 5 AM changing to rain by 10 but possibly 2"?


If we put it all in the forecast we can't be wrong thing?


----------



## Hydromaster

26°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 26°
> View attachment 240910
> View attachment 240912


Uphill skiing possible?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uphill skiing possible?


Ha
Down slope fer us.

its a light breeze at 12mph & sunning right now.

37°


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Ha
> Down slope fer us.
> 
> its a light breeze at 12mph & sunning right now.
> 
> 37°


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks sprung


----------



## DeVries

Salters are off tomorrow, maybe I'll wait a few days yet. ￼


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> If we put it all in the forecast we can't be wrong thing?


All rain, dropped any accumulations overnight and possibly a half inch today.

Pretty sure it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Salters are off tomorrow, maybe I'll wait a few days yet.


Still got something in the forecast for tonight. Removing the salter isnt a huge deal for me although now I have to move the camera back onto the truck from it. 
it would kill me to clean it, oil it and put it away at the back of the storage then have to get it back out. i just take the spinner off for a couple weeks and avoid debris removal till mid April.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> All rain, dropped any accumulations overnight and possibly a half inch today.
> 
> Pretty sure it isn't going to happen.


There's always tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...and 37°


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chocolate frosting....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's a bright, yellow light in the sky...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a bright, yellow light in the sky...


It's fake,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It's fake,


Understood...TGP reported it?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a bright, yellow light in the sky...


Stare at it for a few hours and report back....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Stare at it for a few hours and report back....


Sew mulch anger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And all of a sudden I wish I had my jorts on...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And all of a sudden I wish I had my jorts on...


Still muddy on this side of the state, could be starting to dry a bit just in time for 1/2 inch of rain tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Still muddy on this side of the state, could be starting to dry a bit just in time for 1/2 inch of rain tomorrow


We have plenty of mud here as well. And more rain on the way as well.

Just think if it was all snow...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our weather network had us down for snow last night, nada just some drizzle. Not even close to cold enough to freeze it. 
i might do some cleanups tomorrow.
One of my customers died last spring and his wife sold the farm last week. She wants to know if I want his kubota, so Im going to go look at that too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have plenty of mud here as well. And more rain on the way as well.
> 
> Just think if it was all snow...


Except there is no money in rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grand Rapids has been unusually cloudy of late. During the last 15 days, we've had only 15% of possible sunshine. That's cloudier than an average December. Here's a Lake Michigan satellite pic. from Wed. showing clearing - the "dry slot" over Lake Michigan. You can also see some lingering ice in Green Bay.


----------



## Hydromaster

24°


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Still muddy on this side of the state, could be starting to dry a bit just in time for 1/2 inch of rain tomorrow


I was on a property earlier today walking the lawn. Total saturation. And next week looking like rain every day.

Put away plows today and pulling stakes. All caught up with equipment prep. Running out of stuff to do for employees


----------



## Landgreen

Hydromaster said:


> 24°
> View attachment 241378


What elevation is that?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> I was on a property earlier today walking the lawn. Total saturation. And next week looking like rain every day.
> 
> Put away plows today and pulling stakes. All caught up with equipment prep. Running out of stuff to do for employees


Waiting on a couple bigger mulch properties to make a decision... But between that and throwing pre-em can't do much... Even the the lil stand on Toro aerator was kinda making a mess...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts may have been a bit optimistic today.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> I was on a property earlier today walking the lawn. Total saturation. And next week looking like rain every day.
> 
> Put away plows today and pulling stakes. All caught up with equipment prep. Running out of stuff to do for employees


I pulled the salt truck out of the shop today and run the salt out of it. Probably still wait till next week to pull the spreader.


----------



## Hydromaster

Landgreen said:


> What elevation is that?


Aboot 8,500ft

(And it's not the curvature of the earth you're seeing it's just a up heave, it's the flatland pushing into the front.)
It's just I've had this discussion with a lot of people before who swear that's the curvature of the earth they're seeing And something to do with the way A lens workis on cameras

or nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Aboot 8,500ft
> 
> (And it's not the curvature of the earth you're seeing it's just a up heave, it's the flatland pushing into the front.)
> It's just I've had this discussion with a lot of people before who swear that's the curvature of the earth they're seeing And something to do with the way A lens workis on cameras
> 
> or nevermind


Can't be the curvature of the earth cuz it's flat.


----------



## Ajlawn1

46° and have some solid style of precip falling...


----------



## Landgreen

Hydromaster said:


> Aboot 8,500ft
> 
> (And it's not the curvature of the earth you're seeing it's just a up heave, it's the flatland pushing into the front.)
> It's just I've had this discussion with a lot of people before who swear that's the curvature of the earth they're seeing And something to do with the way A lens workis on cameras


Is there still signs for banana cream pies when entering Red Lodge? If I recall it was the first sign of civilization after what seemed like an eternity driving through nothing. Random homemade signs advertising banana cream pies. Is that the western version of Yooper's pasties and smoked fish? lol


----------



## Hydromaster

Landgreen said:


> Is there still signs for banana cream pies when entering Red Lodge? If I recall it was the first sign of civilization after what seemed like an eternity driving through nothing. Random homemade signs advertising banana cream pies. Is that the western version of Yooper's pasties and smoked fish? lol


You must've cam into town over hy308 and came through Bear Creek, that's where the café is. the last time I was through there it was for sale, Banana cream pie recipe included in sale.
I don't know what it's all about we've never stopped in.

You find yourself standing there looking at the café , then looking at the bar , looking at the café and looking at the bar. like I said I've never been in the café

If you threw that way again stop at the steakhouse and hang around for the pig races, it's always a good time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone might be getting more seat time at WallyWorld...

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...d-widespread-severe-weather-next-week/1169168


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy hail!


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone might be getting more seat time at WallyWorld...
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...d-widespread-severe-weather-next-week/1169168


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> 24°
> View attachment 241378


Nice!!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone might be getting more seat time at WallyWorld...
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...d-widespread-severe-weather-next-week/1169168


Think the contract is up 4/15 and the machine goes back to Cat Rental.
I did get 113 hrs of seat time this year and considering our first plowable event was NYE that's not to bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

April 15???

In Colorado?


----------



## Western1

I was thinking the same? Isn’t March one of the snowiest months?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> I was thinking the same? Isn't March one of the snowiest months?


March and April for us


----------



## Western1

So they have other equipment to cover the plowing after the 15th?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> So they have other equipment to cover the plowing after the 15th?


Pickups with plows


----------



## EWSplow

36* & snowing lightly...it can stop now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 36* & snowing lightly...it can stop now.


A tad chilly for jorts today...but unless we're plowing or salting, I've made the switch.


----------



## Western1

Or 10 skidsteers?


----------



## plow4beer

Was in the upper 30’s and sleeting/snowing…now 40 and light drizzle…i have snow equipment removed from trucks/machines/off sites/etc….snow stakes haven’t been pulled & nothing is in summer storage mode yet, but wishing it was.


----------



## Freshwater

40-45 with light rain on and off most of the day. We just had 10min of ice balls mixed with rain fall. Now its sunny, pure Michigan......

I called a lid after 1 pond cleaning today. I should have dressed a little warmer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

What the...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What the...
> 
> View attachment 241518


Nothing here, I guess it couldn't find Lapeer.


----------



## Landgreen

Everything covered here. So much for cleanups today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A skiff here...so one company unethically Vancovering. Pavement is wet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did I mention how much I hate mud season? 

Trying to put some winter crap away....way two mulch phun.


----------



## SHAWZER

Got a hole in yer rubber boot ?


----------



## BUFF

Had a skiff in Lander and nothing on the roads. Had aboot 3hrs of clean hi way and a tail wind with not mulch for traffic, hand more deer and Antelope on the hi way than vehicles









South of Laramie had periodic minor ground blizzard conditions till the Stateline 









Once in Co hi way dried up but still a little windy.








Figure the semi got blown to the shoulder by a big gust, into the barrow ditch then ended up on its side.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Had a skiff in Lander and nothing on the roads. Had aboot 3hrs of clean hi way and a tail wind with not mulch for traffic, hand more deer and Antelope on the hi way than vehicles
> View attachment 241658
> 
> 
> South of Laramie had periodic minor ground blizzard conditions till the Stateline
> View attachment 241660
> 
> 
> Once in Co hi way dried up but still a little windy.
> View attachment 241662
> 
> Figure the semi got blown to the shoulder by a big gust, into the barrow ditch then ended up on its side.


Is the ground that dry or still frozen for those wreckers to out there, no way they could do that here.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is the ground that dry or still frozen for those wreckers to out there, no way they could do that here.


Dry


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lots of thunder this morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Lots of thunder this morning


Where? Sure you're not hungover...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Lots of thunder this morning


Saw a purty light show to the east this morning...clear and almost sunning here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a purty light show to the east this morning...clear and almost sunning here.


Starting to clear off here


----------



## EWSplow

53* by 7:30am. 
Probably just a teaser.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> 53* by 7:30am.
> Probably just a teaser.


Yeah its starting to dry up, we could use some rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah its starting to dry up, we could use some rain.


Apparently we had a dust devil in the yard...I don't quite believe it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently we had a dust devil in the yard...I don't quite believe it.


My yard here goes from mud to dust in just a couple hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My yard here goes from mud to dust in just a couple hours.


My driveway is still mud. A few other areas are drying a bit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/finally-some-sunshine-2/
This is the cloudiest start to April we have ever had. We've had only 7% of possible sunshine over the past 11 days. For the last 19 days, we've had 13% sunshine, that's all. Over the last 17 days, we've had only 4 days without any rain or snow. Also, in the last 27 days, there have been only two days with more than 50% sunshine. So far this month of April is running 3.9 deg. cooler than average.

PS Put the plow stakes back out!


----------



## Western1

It’s not “over”?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.woodtv.com/weather/finally-some-sunshine-2/
> This is the cloudiest start to April we have ever had. We've had only 7% of possible sunshine over the past 11 days. For the last 19 days, we've had 13% sunshine, that's all. Over the last 17 days, we've had only 4 days without any rain or snow. Also, in the last 27 days, there have been only two days with more than 50% sunshine. So far this month of April is running 3.9 deg. cooler than average.
> 
> PS Put the plow stakes back out!
> 
> View attachment 241808


Thats a lot of numbers, days, percentages and degrees you have there. I got dizzy reading it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats a lot of numbers, days, percentages and degrees you have there. I got dizzy reading it.


Your birthday was yesterday...still finishing the leftover Fireball?

Or just suffering the after effects yet?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your birthday was yesterday...still finishing the leftover Fireball?
> 
> Or just suffering the after effects yet?


I'm just old and can't comprehend like I could last week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm just old and can't comprehend like I could last week.


Do you still hear thunder?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you still hear thunder?


By afternoon the ringing in my ears takes over. The only thunder I hear comes out my back side.


----------



## Kinport

Grappled all day, sun peeked out for a second right after lunch and then it got real dark. Looking like this at quitting time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That is dark...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice edit...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well crap...just when I was about to pull everything off site.

"*WE ARE EXPECTING AT LEAST A WEEK OF COLDER THAN NORMAL WEATHER* FOLLOWING THIS WARM UP THE FIRST HALF OF THE WEEK. THIS IS WELL SUPPORTED BY THE GFS AND ECMWF (European) ENSEMBLES. FOR AT LEAST THE PAST WEEK THE ECMWF HAS FEATURED THE COLD PERIOD FROM THURSDAY TO NEXT SATURDAY (23RD) ON EVERY MODEL RUN SINCE THE 5TH OF APRIL. THE GFS IS NO DIFFERENT IN THAT REGARD. FOR THAT MATTER, THE CANADIAN MODEL ENSEMBLES HAVE BEEN AND CONTINUE TO FEATURE THIS WEEK OR SO OF COLDER THAN NORMAL TEMPERATURES COMING UP.

CURRENTLY AT GRAND RAPIDS, OUR MONTHLY TEMPERATURE ANOMALY IS (AS OF MIDNIGHT LAST NIGHT) WAS 4 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL. GIVEN THE SHORT NATURE OF OUR CURRENT WARM UP AND THE LENGTH OF THE COLD ANOMALY EXPECTED, IT SEEMS MORE THAN REASONABLE TO *EXPECT APRIL TO CONTINUE TO AVERAGE COLDER THAN NORMAL*. CURIOUSLY, IF YOU LOOK BACK AT ALL OF THE YEARS WE HAD A MODERATE OR STRONGER LA NINA DURING THE WINTER (WE DID THIS YEAR) SINCE 1950, WE HAVE HAD 15 OF THEM. ONLY 20% OF THOSE APRILS WERE WARMER THAN NORMAL. CURIOUSLY* MAY'S ODDS OF BEING WARMER THAN NORMAL ARE NOT HIGH, ONLY 27% OF THOSE MAY'S WERE WARMER THAN NORMAL*.

ANOTHER ASPECT TO THAT IS THAT OUR MEAN (AT GRR) FIRST 70° DATE IS THE 4TH OF APRIL. IF WE DO NOT GET TO 70° ON WEDNESDAY, WE MAY HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THE LAST WEEK OF THE MONTH *OR LONGER*.

WE ARE GETTING THIS AS A RESULT OF A SERIES OF CLOSED UPPER LOWS. THIS ALSO HAS RESULTED IN ABOVE NORMAL PRECIPITATION AND *WE DO EXPECT ANOTHER PRECIPITATION EVENT DURING THE EARLY TO MIDDLE OF PART OF NEXT WEEK*. ACTUALLY *40 OUT 50 OF THE ECMWF ENSEMBLES GIVE US MEASURABLE SNOW IN THE MON. TO WED. TIME FRAME OF NEXT WEEK.* THE GFS ENSEMBLES ARE NOT AS STRONG ON THIS IDEA, BUT *WE STILL HAVE NEARLY 15 OF THE 30 MEMBERS FORECASTING SNOW EARLY NEXT WEEK. THE BOTTOM LINE IS ENJOY THE WARM WEATHER WHILE YOU CAN*."


----------



## Herm Witte

_Flying back from Guatemala today. Hope we pull along some warmer weather for you._


----------



## Hydromaster

A heavy skiff + a stiff breez.
Ski area isn't going to open today…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> A heavy skiff
> Ski area isn't going to open today…
> View attachment 241854
> View attachment 241852


Looks like they're leaving the snow for traction...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like they're leaving the snow for traction...


On the sidewalk..
S
















The ski hill decided to open the text said hi Clarence four-wheel-drive vehicles will be needed to access the ski hill


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> he ski hill decided to open the text said hi Clarence four-wheel-drive vehicles will be needed to access the ski hill


Weird, I thought chair lifts were used to access the ski hill...


----------



## Hydromaster

There ya go…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Purty colours... @SHAWZER has been bizzie.


----------



## SHAWZER

Helps to keep me out of Trouble .........


----------



## Hydromaster

He needs to get some of the new metric colored Markers .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> He needs to get some of the new metric colored Markers .
> View attachment 241882


Not sure he can stay within the ovals...


----------



## SHAWZER

If anyone is looking to plow snow , head to Northern Ontario or around Winnipeg , Manitoba . 50 - 80 cm plus winds forecasted .


----------



## Hydromaster

Or try nort dagota & the mondack
Ore come on out for a beer


----------



## Ajlawn1

Now these are purdy colors...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Helps to keep me out of Trouble .........


Looks to be all grey in your neck of the woods.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now these are purdy colors...
> 
> View attachment 241892


The Indiana flag?


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess Metric is Grey


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> If anyone is looking to plow snow , head to Northern Ontario or around Winnipeg , Manitoba . 50 - 80 cm plus winds forecasted .


Isn't Meaford N Ontario...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure ...... you driving up to help plow ?


----------



## Hydromaster

I'm going to have to go plow…
En da am


----------



## LapeerLandscape

They must have parked all the plow trucks.


----------



## Hydromaster

https://travel.dot.nd.gov/cameras/?expand=route&route=16
Looking West on the beach cam, 
just around the corner, on a clear Day you can see the Montana State line


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Quite the roller coaster with temps. Upper 50's Monday morning, around 30 yesterday with heavy frost and now low 60's with humisery building already.


----------



## EWSplow

66* here with SW breeze this morning and feels a little humid. 
The wind is supposed to clock NW this afternoon with some stormy weather.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lot's of crete sweat going on...


----------



## BUFF

10* this morning suppose to hit 40* with 25mph wind.
Was planning to head to Med Bow to shoot sod puppy's but going to rethink that due to weather.










Shooting in 25-30mph wind isn't a good time plus the lil basstards will be bunkered up.


----------



## Hydromaster

5°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 10* this morning suppose to hit 40* with 25mph wind.
> Was planning to head to Med Bow to shoot sod puppy's but going to rethink that due to weather.
> 
> View attachment 241980
> 
> 
> Shooting in 25-30mph wind isn't a good time plus the lil basstards will be bunkered up.


Just need a heavier round...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just need a heavier round...


Need a .408 cheytec


----------



## Hydromaster

New local storm report. Almost 4 feet (47") of new snow in the last 24 hours in the Tobacco Root Mountains near Pony at the Albro Lake Snotel.

I94 is closed (still) from billings to Bismarck ND

30” at the hill


----------



## Hydromaster

I 94 is still closed

by the AF base / Gladstone








Trying to sun out here


----------



## NYH1

Got up to 77° today.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

65° and a dewpoint of 60°...it can stop now.


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining here.


----------



## EWSplow

Interesting ride home. Quite a few blocked storm sewers. Going under the freeway, where the street is low I didn't notice how deep the water was on my right. It was pretty deep, because the minivan in the right lane stopped when my right tires shot water over the top of their car.
I literally couldn't see their car through the wall of water. Oops


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bully


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It stopped now...


----------



## jomama45

Calling for guests up to 50 mph today, should probably haul some firewood inside and become a basement dweller again.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little windshield frost...


----------



## BUFF

22* clear with 20mph breeze...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Little chilly for shorts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This might be a little too mulch snow for traction...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514421510068445191


----------



## Hydromaster

Phile snow


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s tough on the calves,
I bet folks have them in their garage, sheds barns or any other place where there could possibly find some shelter .
A storm like this can shock them and make them colicky


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Phile snow


Shew ur verk...


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> New local storm report. Almost 4 feet (47") of new snow in the last 24 hours in the Tobacco Root Mountains near Pony at the Albro Lake Snotel.
> 
> I94 is closed (still) from billings to Bismarck ND
> 
> 30" at the hill


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't see a picture...


----------



## Hydromaster

So


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Knit


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't see a picture...











Happy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mulch better...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> This might be a little too mulch snow for traction...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514421510068445191


Lemme guess... Wardens Tweater account...


----------



## Hydromaster

1°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lemme guess... Wardens Tweater account...


Not sure if you're aware...but just like jonnie posting Instawhateverthecrap links, one can view Twits without an account...


----------



## NYH1

59°, raining, cloudy and windy. 

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Pretty breezy today. I'm guessing gusts around 40.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its like tornado winds and dust here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a bit breezy. Not sure this one is going to make it til tomorrow.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a bit breezy. Not sure this one is going to make it til tomorrow.


I'm on it, boss


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> I'm on it, boss
> 
> View attachment 242124


Thought you couldn't afford Heineken?


----------



## Hydromaster

stack those rocks around the base to hold it down.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks like someone needs some stakes and zipties to straighten that baby right up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like someone needs some stakes and zipties to straighten that baby right up...
> 
> View attachment 242128


Is that what you did with the Green Giants?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that what you did with the Green Giants?


Nope T posts and ratchet straps... Just redid them last week we'll see if they hold up through this EF .5 today...


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like someone needs some stakes and *hose clamps* to straighten that baby right up...












Agreed


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 242130
> 
> 
> Agreed


Not much happening at the parts counter today???


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> Not much happening at the parts counter today???


How'd you know?


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> How'd you know?


just a lucky guess I suppose


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Pretty breezy today. I'm guessing gusts around 40.


I don't know, I'd guess over 50 mph today. Granted, we're working on an old farm property and you can see a couple of miles without much obstruction. Some sites just always seem to be windier than others, and this is certainly one of them.

Finally got the crapper braced sufficiently after tipping over twice..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Leaning a tad more last time I checked.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Leaning a tad more last time I checked.
> 
> View attachment 242136


Put your right shoe back on


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 242138


And this is what happens when you don't clean up those leaves in the fall


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Leaning a tad more last time I checked.
> 
> View attachment 242136


Go cut it
It'll spring back.

Or is it an addition to the pond.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Put your right Hey Dude back on


Agreed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> stack those rocks around the base to hold it down.


Are saying he should get the skidsteer near the water.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 242138


I can show you one like that that I did with the dump truck at a ball field, snapped it right off.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I can show you one like that that I did with the dump truck at a ball field, snapped it right off.


Did you have a bottle of Fireball in your hand while kids were out playing a game...


----------



## Ajlawn1

CRAP!!! My Xmas tree...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Put your right shoe back on


I don't wear heels...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> CRAP!!! My Xmas tree...
> 
> View attachment 242140


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> CRAP!!! My Xmas tree...
> 
> View attachment 242140


Not mulch of a root system


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you have a bottle of Fireball in your hand while kids were out playing a game...


I would have liked one after. It was really a nothing pole that had a dog cable for a banner years ago but it still landed on the cab and scared the crap out of me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Not mulch of a root system


Too much surface water doesnt make the roots go deep looking for water to survive. I think the tree was a democrat wanted everything the easy way.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hit 84 here today. But dropping fast with T storms coming in. Must be why I'm at the bar.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought you couldn't afford Heineken?


Someone called me??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> CRAP!!! My Xmas tree...
> 
> View attachment 242140


BTW...you really need to stop being so cheap and give the hose clamps a try.


----------



## Ajlawn1

RIP...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Closer...


----------



## Hydromaster

Watch out the bobcat is out..

Do you have the outboard motor on the back?
just ask’in.

ps
how did that work?


----------



## BossPlow2010

if you end up using the skid steer to take care of that tree, remember go around the pond, not through it…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> RIP...
> 
> View attachment 242144
> 
> 
> View attachment 242146


It's a good thing you got a new saw and a chipper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Watch out the bobcat is out..
> 
> Do you have the outboard motor on the back?
> just ask'in.
> 
> ps
> how did that work?


Nope, it was the baby Deere loader with forks. It didn't work.

I was going to try to pull it over with the big Deere but almost buried it.


----------



## Hydromaster

No one two blame but you.

chainsaw it .
Or
pull it straight

A t-post or 2 and 4 zip ties should fold it upright


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> CRAP!!! My Xmas tree...
> 
> View attachment 242140


Not much progress on tearing out that driveway…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> No one two blame but you.
> 
> chainsaw it .
> Or
> pull it straight
> 
> A t-post or 2 and 4 zip ties should fold it upright


2 windy with the power line two close...I didn't feel comfortable cutting it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not much progress on tearing out that driveway…


I know... This is going to put a damper on things now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> A t-post or 2 and 4 zip ties should fold it upright


They're struggling too/2/to/two...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It's a good thing you got a new saw and a chipper.


Good thing! Maybe I can chip into the dirtymax since the dumps are already behind on mulch jobs...


----------



## Western1

Left some tracks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Left some tracks?


No...ruts.

I was thankful that was all I did. Could just imagine 3 loaders stuck plus a toe bill for pulling all 3 out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Closer...
> View attachment 242148
> View attachment 242150
> View attachment 242150


You should hook your dodge to it so when it goes down it will throw it like a catapult or a trebuchet. Try and get it on video to.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know... This is going to put a damper on things now...


I got my eyes on a "specimen" grade Alaskan spruce, that is similar to the Grinch Christmas tree.


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> I don't know, I'd guess over 50 mph today. Granted, we're working on an old farm property and you can see a couple of miles without much obstruction. Some sites just always seem to be windier than others, and this is certainly one of them.
> 
> Finally got the crapper braced sufficiently after tipping over twice..........
> 
> View attachment 242132


It needs more ballast. I'm guessing everyone on that job is full of...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...ruts.
> 
> I was thankful that was all I did. Could just imagine 3 loaders stuck plus a toe bill for pulling all 3 out.


Is there something else you're good at.???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Is there something else you're good at.???


No


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> They're struggling too/2/to/two...
> 
> View attachment 242152


You should have used hose clamps...


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> It needs more ballast. I'm guessing everyone on that job is full of...


Everyone was scared to sit in it, productivity was up today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Everyone was scared to sit in it, productivity was up today!


You spelled **** wrong...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> You spelled **** wrong...


Does anybody actually use them for that anymore? I think they're just a place to take a break and hide out while playing Candy Crush nowadays............


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Does anybody actually use them for that anymore? I think they're just a place to take a break and hide out while playing Candy Crush nowadays............


I thought it was Wordle now...


----------



## NYH1

AJ's EF.5 came through. Gotta get the Husky out! 









NYH1.


----------



## NYH1

Double tap.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You lost your Christmas tree?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Did you get your loaders out with forks?


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You lost your Christmas tree?


Nope, just the boy's squirrel feeder tree. A lot of CCI Stingers in it.

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Started trimming up the top of the tree on the drive and whaddya you know flips back up and erect...


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Started trimming up the top of the tree on the drive and whaddya you know flips back up and erect...
> 
> View attachment 242218


Quick , install a mulch volcano to hold it in place!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Started trimming up the top of the tree on the drive and whaddya you know flips back up and erect...
> 
> View attachment 242218


Just like your wife told you....
Giving it a trim makes it look better?
She lied....


----------



## EWSplow

This morning was the 1st day I noticed solar lights stay on all night. We must have gotten some decent solar yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The wind finally quit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The wind finally quit.


Not for long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrr...probably should have worn insulated jorts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

71° and you whine about my pool temps...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 71° and you whine about my pool temps...


Well duh...your pool is set at hot tub/hot spring temps. You could boil eggs in it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well duh...your pool is set at hot tub/hot spring temps. You could boil eggs in it.


Or salt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Or salt...


That is the onlyiest way to make salt brine...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That is the onlyiest way to make salt brine...


....and mixed with urea to boot!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently some snow and wind in Nort Duhkota


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another


----------



## Ajlawn1

Phile ND NWS tweeter pics...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phile ND NWS tweeter pics...


What if one doesn't have Tweeter?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if one doesn't have Tweeter?


Oh haven't you heard, anyone can get on there and jonnies instathingy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh haven't you heard, anyone can get on there and jonnies instathingy...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrr...probably should have worn insulated jorts.
> 
> View attachment 242266


Forecast high of 43* today. Easter weekend can be 70*, or 20*. Its been this way my whole life.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another
> 
> View attachment 242272


That snowmobile doesn't even look stuck why would they abandon it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 242284
> 
> 
> View attachment 242286
> 
> 
> View attachment 242290
> 
> 
> View attachment 242292


I would think they would have left the pull plow in the yard.


----------



## Hydromaster

Before the drift
( not seen on Twitter)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would think they would have left the pull plow in the yard.


Between that and all the one-eay plows not really sure what some were thinking.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That snowmobile doesn't even look stuck why would they abandon it.


Broke down..... it's a Artic Crap


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 242284
> 
> 
> View attachment 242286
> 
> 
> View attachment 242290
> 
> 
> View attachment 242292


Where's the snow fence


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Where's the snow fence


Minniesoda or Wizzconsin?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Minniesoda or Wizzconsin?


Dunt no


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Where's the snow fence


They pulled it along with the plow stakes


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently at the mackinaw bridge


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shorts were most definitely not the right choice today...


----------



## NYH1

40° and clouding.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got some snow flurries flying around


----------



## Ajlawn1

Meatchickin flakes?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meatchickin flakes?


No flurries


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> No flurries


Ah, so kinda like isolated vs. scattered...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ah, so kinda like isolated vs. scattered...?


Kinda like that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Kinda like that


But different...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> But different...


It always is.........

When you're involved.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 242388


They are still riding in the UP


----------



## Western1

30 and cloudy! Happy Easter!!!


----------



## EWSplow

This past Christmas was warmer than Easter. 
Happy Easter.


----------



## Hydromaster

19°
Cooke city


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> 19°
> Cooke city
> View attachment 242404


Nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are still riding in the UP
> View attachment 242396


Yeah I know someone heading up that way...


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I know someone heading up that way...
> 
> View attachment 242422


Nice


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I know someone heading up that way...
> 
> View attachment 242422


Typical Yamaha owner, ok typical snowmobile owner


----------



## SHAWZER

Little Michigan snow in Michigan this morning ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Little Michigan snow in Michigan this morning ?


Here's what on the menu for today. I am in the county east of Flint.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Here's what on the menu for today. I am in the county east of Flint.
> View attachment 242484


I took the salter out Saturday...
I doubt it sticks , maybe in the shade?


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> I took the salter out Saturday...
> I doubt it sticks , maybe in the shade?


Yes it's the nonsticking snow...


----------



## SHAWZER

Teflon Snow ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Teflon Snow ?


No, Gotham steel...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Anudder won frum Nort Duhkoda...


----------



## Western1

Good day to start up sprinklers!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Good day to start up sprinklers!!!


Keep them running to melt the snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anudder won frum Nort Duhkoda...
> 
> View attachment 242490


Is that a cop with a metal detector looking for a stolen truck with a chipper....

I saw Fargo....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Tail is dropping some big ole phat phlakes...


----------



## EWSplow

We got a skiff here. 35* near the lake, below freezing inland.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing moderately...so far no stickie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Philbilly2

Buddy texts me this weekend.

"Gunna be almost 80 this weekend guy, dewinterize that camper... were going Friday night after work"

Replied "I think you are getting ahead of yourself"

Wake up to this today










I send him a text 
"Dewinterize the camper" he says... 
"no freezing temps in the foreseeable future" he says...

yeah ok


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy texts me this weekend.
> 
> "Gunna be almost 80 this weekend guy, dewinterize that camper... were going Friday night after work"
> 
> Replied "I think you are getting ahead of yourself"
> 
> Wake up to this today
> 
> View attachment 242522
> 
> 
> I send him a text
> "Dewinterize the camper" he says...
> "no freezing temps in the foreseeable future" he says...
> 
> yeah ok


You got more snow than we did.


----------



## EWSplow

The flakes are getting bigger now...


----------



## Hydromaster

Then Put down the Doughnut.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting some tail now...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Then Put down the Doughnut.


Its an apple...looks like my foil hat is partially working.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting some tail now...


TMI


----------



## SHAWZER

Noon tail ...... nice

I don't think anyone here wants your Flakes ........


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Noon tail ...... nice
> 
> I don't think anyone here wants your Flakes ........


Afternoon delight? Take it to the music thread.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

No snow here yet


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting some tail now...





EWSplow said:


> TMI





SHAWZER said:


> Noon tail ...... nice
> 
> I don't think anyone here wants your Flakes ........





EWSplow said:


> Afternoon delight? Take it to the music thread.


Show your wo.... Nevermind


----------



## magnatrac

Just started a few minutes ago...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Just started a few minutes ago...


The tail you're getting?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> The tail you're getting?


Just snow flakes...


----------



## magnatrac

Probably snowing just enough for waste management to skip my house due to road conditions...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting some tail now...


A year later...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> A year later...?


No, it's still this year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, it's still this year.


Second round of tail just dipped South... Lucky me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Second round of tail just dipped South... Lucky me...


Next year's tail?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Next year's tail?


Oh I'm sure somebody will remind about the double tail in late April when the time comes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh I'm sure somebody will remind about the double tail in late April when the time comes...


Twins?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Twins?


That's Coors Light...


----------



## Freshwater

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy texts me this weekend.
> 
> "Gunna be almost 80 this weekend guy, dewinterize that camper... were going Friday night after work"
> 
> Replied "I think you are getting ahead of yourself"
> 
> Wake up to this today
> 
> View attachment 242522
> 
> 
> I send him a text
> "Dewinterize the camper" he says...
> "no freezing temps in the foreseeable future" he says...
> 
> yeah ok


Is that a waterfall there?


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> Is that a waterfall there?


No


----------



## NYH1

Calling for 1 to 4 inches of wet, sloppy, slushy snow tonight through tomorrow afternoon. Currently, 55° and clouding.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Radar is showing snow but it's raining.


----------



## NYH1

Just changed us to 3 to 6 inches.

NYH1.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NYH1 said:


> Just changed us to 3 to 6 inches.
> 
> NYH1.


Hard to get the tail with less...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

*3 county trucks went by a few minutes ago. The first one was trying to break in a new cutting edge, all 3 were fully loaded with salt.







*


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> *3 county trucks went by a few minutes ago. The first one was trying to break in a new cutting edge, all 3 were fully loaded with salt.
> View attachment 242552
> *


Your county trucks are pretty small.... I count 4.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Your county trucks are pretty small.... I count 4.


Tandems and tri axles


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tandems and tri axles


You guys must classify your axles different too....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You guys must classify your axles different too....


Don't count the steer


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Don't count the steer


Just the trans-axles?


----------



## Mr.Markus

LapeerLandscape said:


> Don't count the steer


Why...did you take one for dinner..?


----------



## magnatrac

It finally did snow and the sun is now taking care of things!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> It finally did snow and the sun is now taking care of things!
> View attachment 242574
> 
> 
> View attachment 242576


Sun?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

On my tonneau cover and still coming down.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sun?


Thru the clouds you can see it ,keeps showing up occasionally!


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> On my tonneau cover and still coming down.
> View attachment 242584


7 cm ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> On my tonneau cover and still coming down.
> View attachment 242584


Not sure if you're supposed to be on top of those... Let us know when you're down so we can stop worrying...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tapemeasure is a little rusty too, has it been updated lately or is it still on the old system.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mr.Markus said:


> Tapemeasure is a little rusty too, has it been updated lately or is it still on the old system.


It's a common core tape measure


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> 7 cm ?


More like 70 mm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not sure if you're supposed to be on top of those... Let us know when you're down so we can stop worrying...


I made it


----------



## Ajlawn1

Doing a quick site check... We're good, still nonstick type... Sneaky overnight snow...


----------



## Western1

Heard it’s real slick up around Lapeertuckey?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere.. put the plow stakes back in.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Heard it's real slick up around Lapeertuckey?


I hope not


----------



## Western1

Heard about that yesterday


----------



## Western1

Put the medium wells back in!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Heard it's real slick up around Lapeertuckey?


31 and snowing


----------



## Western1

I-75 like a ice rink in northern Oakland county


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere.. put the plow stakes back in.
> 
> View attachment 242634


You got the new 64 pack?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it was a bit damp 9 years ago...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it was a bit damp 9 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 242638


Really? How did you happen upon that picture from 9 years ago? Did it perhaps pop up as a "memory" somewhere...?


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> Really? How did you happen upon that picture from 9 years ago? Did it perhaps pop up as a "memory" somewhere...?


Are you trying to suggest he really isn't clearing his cache and tossing his cookies...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it was a bit damp 9 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 242638


Did something get foto chopped out of the picture?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Really? How did you happen upon that picture from 9 years ago? Did it perhaps pop up as a "memory" somewhere...?


As a matter of fact it did...under someone else's "memory".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did something get foto chopped out of the picture?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> As a matter of fact it did...under someone else's "memory".


Sure.


----------



## Western1

Down in Cleveland this morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Sure.


I've drank enough beer in the past 9 years that I don't have any memories from then...and a couple concussions.


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Really? How did you happen upon that picture from 9 years ago? Did it perhaps pop up as a "memory" somewhere...?


Reminder from the Instathingy or the Pintrist is my guess..


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Did something get foto chopped out of the picture?


I assume you were looking for the original? I was able to hack Mark's computer to find it. No idea why he'd use the password of "[email protected]"


----------



## BUFF

32*, clear guesstimated high is 77*..... Shorts day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 32*, clear guesstimated high is 77*..... Shorts day.


I had the shorts ready to go...and then it started snowing again. Decided to wait til tomorrow.



BUFF said:


> Reminder from the Instathingy or the Pintrist is my guess..


SKWBE


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> or the Pintrist is my guess..


That explains all the pansy knowledge!


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere.. put the plow stakes back in.
> 
> View attachment 242634


You take yours out..!!!???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You take yours out..!!!???


Yes, between plowings.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, between plowings, to repaint them.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, between plowings.


Very wise. Now you don't have to accuse a church of stealing them because they didn't pull the stakes themselves and ship them back to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Very wise. Now you don't have to accuse a church of stealing them because they didn't pull the stakes themselves and ship them back to you.


And some folks ( @Philbilly2 ) think us plow jockeys are idjits...

BTW, seems to be lake effecting. Some fairly heavy snow squalls along with blue sky intermittently.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 242648


so mulch anger


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> And some folks ( @Philbilly2 ) think us plow jockeys are idjits...


only the wons that cant kolour in the lines


----------



## cwren2472

Philbilly2 said:


> only the wons that cant kolour in the lines


Everyone knows the solution is to just spray paint the whole page green. Done!


----------



## NYH1

We got about four inches this morning. It didn't stick on roads and driveways, so no plowing! Thumbs Up 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

_From Jim Fletcher and Pure U.P.: "Well, it's time for another official Keweenaw County snow report for the 2021-2022 season. It's only official to PureUP with the Keweenaw Snow Marker photograph below.
The official season total through April 16, 2022, is 319.60 inches. That includes 14.1 inches so far in April. By the way, it snowed some more this weekend and is snowing slightly today, Monday April 18th, so you can be certain that we are headed toward at least 325 - 330 inches for the season.
As a point of reference, we only had 188.4 inches for the entire 2020-2021 season but that was a low seasonal total compared to most seasons. The official recorded snow season in Keweenaw County runs from October 1st to May 31st, although October and May typically don't get too much snow, but you never know for certain.
Needless to say, Sledheads from all over the Midwest and beyond have loved the 2021-2022 Keweenaw season. "_


----------



## BUFF

And den.....


----------



## cwren2472

According to Windows, my forecast for today is 54 degrees and "Frost"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> And den.....


It melted


----------



## BUFF

👌


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 👌


Why is there a tiny pic of a roosters head


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why is there a tiny pic of a roosters head


Rooster head🐔
For reference, a Duck 🦆..... the say Quack quack and have been known to mess with wabbits and some hunters...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 👌


Isn't that allegedly the white supremacist thing?

Suppose it's OK since Trudeau did the blackface thing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that allegedly the white supremacist thing?
> 
> Suppose it's OK since Trudeau did the blackface thing.


Think it means Oh Kay..... I no nothing aboot white supremacist icons, etc....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Rooster head🐔
> For reference, a Duck 🦆..... the say Quack quack and have been known to mess with wabbits and some hunters...


It looked different on my shop computer


----------



## NYH1

Nice day here today, low fiddies and sunned all day. 

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Cold and rainy yesterday afternoon. 51* at 5am today.


----------



## BUFF

Suppose to get close to 80* today and no rain in the 10day guess.
Grass fires are popping up daily but they've been small and wind hasn't been a big issue.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Suppose to get close to 80* today and no rain in the 10day guess.
> Grass fires are popping up daily but they've been small and wind hasn't been a big issue.


It rained here...again. 

I don't think I emptied the rain gauge after the last one or after the snow but there's well over an inch in it. And we were 2.5" above normal for the season last week.


----------



## EWSplow

65* and sunny today...rain again tomorrow. 
Making up for lack of snow this winter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Rooster head🐔
> For reference, a Duck 🦆..... the say Quack quack and have been known to mess with wabbits and some hunters...


This is what it looks like on my desktop, not sure why it’s so different.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> This is what it looks like on my desktop, not sure why it’s so different.
> View attachment 250234


What shade of gray is it, 1.5, or 2?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> This is what it looks like on my desktop, not sure why it’s so different.
> View attachment 250234


Look like someone is going to flick Brutus in a arse


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Look like someone is going to flick Brutus in a arse
> View attachment 250239


It’s definitely not the same as what’s on my phone. I know turn it off and back on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s definitely not the same as what’s on my phone. I know turn it off and back on.


If you haven't logged off and on, it's likely still the old site.


----------



## NYH1

It's been a weird fall, winter and now spring. It rained way more then normal last fall. We're almost 50 inches under our average snow fall this year. Now it rains 4 or 5 days a week.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster

3rd winter Interrupted the start of first spring


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you haven't logged off and on, it's likely still the old site.


And don't forget to toss your cookies..... 🦆


----------



## BUFF

Good day to have the overhead doors open at the brewery, got a nice cross draft action going on....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whew...it's raining again. I was starting to worry.


----------



## Hydromaster

38°


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whew...it's raining again. I was starting to worry.


I was getting a little concerned, with one day of no rain and full sun.
It started here at 7am, right on schedule. 
Supposedly 75* tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

63 and sunning here, not a Ford in site. Nice day.


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Good day to have the overhead doors open at the brewery, got a nice cross draft action going on....
> View attachment 250248


Try the flight!!!


----------



## BUFF

84* 20mph breeze......
Not got for fires....


----------



## EWSplow

The birds started chirping. I think its done now. 
Looks like I'm working tomorrow and maybe Sunday, cause I have some exterior stuff that didn't get done the day it didn't rain this week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The birds started chirping. I think its done now.
> Looks like I'm working tomorrow and maybe Sunday, cause I have some exterior stuff that didn't get done the day it didn't rain this week.


Birds nest?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yesterday








Today


----------



## Western1

Still snowing out there? Supposed to be 75 and sunning here today


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## EWSplow

75-80* today. Time to cut down the jeans with holes in the knees. No, I don't need chapstick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whew, it was getting a bit dry so that 1.2" of rain since about 3 yesterday afternoon was really welcome. 

That puts us around 2.75" since last Saturday.


----------



## Western1

Good time for idiots to be running there sprinklers!!!


----------



## BUFF

Clouds, 45* and 25mph wind with 40mph gust.
Was 82* full solar a 5-10mph breeze which was nice.


----------



## Western1

Wow Mark 82 over there?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

75*, lots of sun and a nice breeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Wow Mark 82 over there?


Over where?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Western1

Speedo time?


----------



## Western1

There


----------



## Landgreen

78 here. Went for a hike this morning. Visited mom. Cleaned up the lawn. Just cracked a highlife. Time to find the patio furniture...


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> 78 here. Went for a hike this morning. Visited mom. Cleaned up the lawn. Just cracked a highlife. Time to find the patio furniture...


I'd find better beer over patio furniture everytime and I drink Busch Lattes and PBRs occasionally...


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> I'd find better beer over patio furniture everytime and I drink Busch Lattes and PBRs occasionally...


It's the champagne of beers, way to classy for patio furniture !!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> I'd find better beer over patio furniture everytime and I drink Busch Lattes and PBRs occasionally...


But isn’t that the champagne of beers
Im late, it was on the next page


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> I'd find better beer over patio furniture everytime and I drink Busch Lattes and PBRs occasionally...


Ive never known anyone to turn down the champagne of beers. Good stuff. I dont mind all the fu fu ipas and other fancy shmancy suds. And if I need a good bout of diareah I'll venture into the Anheiser products.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Better put the plow stakes back in!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> It's the champagne of beers, way to classy for patio furniture !!!


Can't stand champagne, so I guess that explains why I can't stand the champagne of beers either.


----------



## EWSplow

Roller coaster weather yesterday. 
Morning, rain then cleared up, then rain again, then warm and sunny, then windy, then cool and breezy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Roller coaster weather yesterday.
> Morning, rain then cleared up, then rain again, then warm and sunny, then windy, then cool and breezy.


Thanks for sharing...was close to firing up the AC yesterday because of the humisery but was able to hold oof. 

Apparently we had our first 70° and 80° day of the year on the same day. Saturday was the warmest day since last Sept 17 or 19.


----------



## BUFF

Seasonal temps just need some rain or snow, it's really dry.


----------



## Hydromaster

28°
Looking for a high around 54°








(uploading the pic went smoothly and quickly)


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for sharing...was close to firing up the AC yesterday because of the humisery but was able to hold oof.
> 
> Apparently we had our first 70° and 80° day of the year on the same day. Saturday was the warmest day since last Sept 17 or 19.


I turned my A/C on Saturday, probably have to turn the furnace back on tomorrow.

Wednesday will be the coldest day since last week.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't stand champagne, so I guess that explains why I can't stand the champagne of beers either.


I agree with you on champagne , not a fan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it snowed a wee bit in Wyoming again...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it snowed a wee bit in Wyoming again...
> 
> View attachment 250462


Yes still wintery there and it really hosing up sod puppy shooting, gonna need to work on getting body count numbers up when winter finally ends.


----------



## Landgreen

Snow in forecast. Was just spraying weeds yesterday. Label didnt say anything about snow accumulation. Should be good.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Snow in forecast. Was just spraying weeds yesterday. Label didnt say anything about snow accumulation. Should be good.


Looked like a mix in the Door peninsula on the radar this morning. It should be heading your way soon.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Looked like a mix in the Door peninsula on the radar this morning. It should be heading your way soon.


Never knew the name of that peninsula. 

The *Door Peninsula* is a peninsula in eastern Wisconsin, separating the southern part of the Green Bay from Lake Michigan. The peninsula includes northern Kewaunee County, northeastern Brown County, and the mainland portion of Door County. It is on the western side of the Niagara Escarpment. Well known for its cherry and apple orchards, the Door Peninsula is a popular tourism destination. With the 1881 completion of the Sturgeon Bay Ship Canal, the northern half of the peninsula became an island.[2]

Limestone outcroppings of the Niagara Escarpment are visible on both shores of the peninsula, but are larger and more prominent on the Green Bay side as seen at the Bayshore Blufflands. Progressions of dunes have created much of the rest of the shoreline, especially on the east side. Flora along the shore demonstrate plant succession during periods of low lake levels. The middle of the peninsula is mostly flat. Beyond the peninsula's northern tip is a series of islands, the largest of which is Washington Island. The partially submerged ridge extends farther north, becoming the Garden Peninsula in Upper Michigan.[3]


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Never knew the name of that peninsula.
> 
> The *Door Peninsula* is a peninsula in eastern Wisconsin, separating the southern part of the Green Bay from Lake Michigan. The peninsula includes northern Kewaunee County, northeastern Brown County, and the mainland portion of Door County. It is on the western side of the Niagara Escarpment. Well known for its cherry and apple orchards, the Door Peninsula is a popular tourism destination. With the 1881 completion of the Sturgeon Bay Ship Canal, the northern half of the peninsula became an island.[2]
> 
> Limestone outcroppings of the Niagara Escarpment are visible on both shores of the peninsula, but are larger and more prominent on the Green Bay side as seen at the Bayshore Blufflands. Progressions of dunes have created much of the rest of the shoreline, especially on the east side. Flora along the shore demonstrate plant succession during periods of low lake levels. The middle of the peninsula is mostly flat. Beyond the peninsula's northern tip is a series of islands, the largest of which is Washington Island. The partially submerged ridge extends farther north, becoming the Garden Peninsula in Upper Michigan.[3]


The name comes from Porte Des Mort (the door to death).

Death's Door (between the peninsula and Washington and plumb islands) can be tricky navigating through the peninsula and islands and there's sometimes a confused sea due to its location.

I might add that Dykesville is technically on that peninsula.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently spring cleanups are going to be purty late in da UP this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining, snowing and grappling...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining, snowing and grappling...


We had a little grappling around 8am.
We sent it your way and it looks like you got it. 

40*, come on man.


----------



## SHAWZER

Send it here ...... then that is it until late November .


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> We had a little grappling around 8am.
> We sent it your way and it looks like you got it.
> 
> 40*, come on man.


Snowed all afternoon. Cleanup crew had to bail. Got my feet wet estimating lawns today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Got this around 2:30am, I went back to bed.


----------



## Western1

EWSplow said:


> The name comes from Porte Des Mort (the door to death).
> 
> Death's Door (between the peninsula and Washington and plumb islands) can be tricky navigating through the peninsula and islands and there's sometimes a confused sea due to its location.
> 
> I might add that Dykesville is technically on that peninsula.


That explains it


----------



## DeVries

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got this around 2:30am, I went back to bed.


Wow its bright there at 2:30am


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Wow its bright there at 2:30am


Randy has a "glowing" personality...


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got this around 2:30am, I went back to bed.


We have a good cover of snow here too. Heading out to fertilize. We're gonna look like tru green but can't afford to fall behind on our applications.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Got this around 2:30am, I went back to bed.


The overpass at M15 and 69 was ice. It had been salted recently and they were pulling a couple vehicles back to the road.


----------



## EWSplow

The normal average temperature for Milwaukee is 54 for the month of April. Its about 20* lower.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> The overpass at M15 and 69 was ice. It had been salted recently and they were pulling a couple vehicles back to the road.


I don’t think Lapeer county had any trucks out


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Randall Ave

Gotz 36 degrees, and the wind is cranking. Like a mid November day outside. I need a better jacket to fight this global warming.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very frosty this morning, nice late April sun is burning it oof.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had 20 this morning, had full sunshine all and turned out ok.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And back to winter in norteasterly Wyohmin...well, more nort central.


----------



## Randall Ave

Almost 50, should hit 60s, sunning, and finally a day with no wind. I'm going to call in sick. Kinda hopi I get fired.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining again...good thing I got some of the mud graded before it started. 

Only stuck once.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining again...good thing I got some of the mud graded before it started.
> 
> Only stuck once.


We were without rain for an hour today. I was starting to get concerned.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raining again...good thing I got some of the mud graded before it started.
> 
> Only stuck once.


Day ain't over yet. Lotz of time for shiz to happen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Put the plow stakes back oot!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Naders in Kansas!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520478202640179201


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Put the plow stakes back oot!
> 
> View attachment 250742


 Look how cold it's going to be in the gulf of Mexico , dark blue down there...
I guess we're lucky !


----------



## EWSplow

It cleared up and got sunny. I laid some windows out to prime. Then it got windy. Now its cloudy. 
The weather is coming south to north. Dare I flip the windows and prime the other side? Decisions.
48*, barely warm enough paint outside.


----------



## EWSplow

Its already 5* warmer than yesterday. Supposed to be close to 60* today. 
I set up a rain barrel last week. Its almost full. I won't have to worry next time we get a day without rain.


----------



## DeVries

I wish things would dry up. We start cutting Monday and have two landscape projects that need triple mix and sod to finish them up. It's cold this week too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just had to.pull my neighbor out of his yard, second time this year. This time he needed to get his fifth wheel out for some insurance work...tomorrow. 

Close enough to an ox in a ditch. And he asked if we like walleye...said he's got a bunch. Told him he didn't have to but thanked him.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pictures ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Of the walleye?

He has a 2wd chebbie, just hooked it up and didn't even try to pull it out. Just axed if I could help.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> Pictures ?


Of the walleye...or, his wife.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Of the walleye...or, his wife.


The walleye looks better.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure


----------



## Western1

Every Juan’s birthday Thursday


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> Every Juan’s birthday Thursday


Is it September already?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Amazing video of that nader in Kansas.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like rain in the forecast…


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like rain in the forecast…












Clear the calander


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like rain in the forecast…


And this is different from any other day how?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And this is different from any other day how?


This day starts with Tues... Others don't...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This day starts with Tues... Others don't...


What about next Tues...?

Or last Tues...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like rain in the forecast…


Problems?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Problems?
> 
> View attachment 250825


Is that fishing line attached to the back lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think this one was posted before...but it's time again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think this one was posted before...but it's time again.
> 
> View attachment 250832



Don't worry someone will let you know if it has...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great news...only 2/3" rain today.


----------



## DeVries

Guess i know what to expect tomorrow


----------



## Western1

Philbilly2 said:


> Clear the calander


Still no double like button?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Still no double like button?


🦴🦴


----------



## BossPlow2010

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that fishing line attached to the back lol


Upon closer look it appears a winch is already on the back, almost as if they’re prepared for me to operate that machine.
It’s even got the training wheels attached!


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Upon closer look it appears a winch is already on the back, almost as if they’re prepared for me to operate that machine.
> It’s even got the training wheels attached!


And it still wasn't enough..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only another .12" after I checked yesterday...won't be any dust flying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it snowed a bit in western Kneebraska over the weekend/Monday.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently it snowed a bit in western Kneebraska over the weekend/Monday.
> 
> View attachment 250852
> 
> 
> View attachment 250853
> 
> 
> View attachment 250854


Correct..... Eye 80 was closed from Pine Bluffs Wyo to Sidney Knee.
Came home from Med Bow Monday and was snowing while loading up.
Train track run along the highway and trains heading west were covered with snow. Started to see snow on the ground north of the Colo state line aboot 6miles and into Colo aboot 4miles.
When I got home had .240" of rain according to my gauge, yesterday picked up .640" of rain and suppose to get more today.
The ground is finally starting to soften up.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A chilly 33 degrees this morning. If it gets a little bit colder the mud will freeze up and you guys can mow.


----------



## BUFF

Got 1.1" of rain yesterday and snow line was aboot 7k feet


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s over.

I took the plow off of the truck.
Sew
Now it’s time to look for some fire wood.
44°


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> It’s over.
> 
> I took the plow off of the truck.
> Sew
> Now it’s time to look for some fire wood.
> 44°


Still chained up?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Still chained up?


I take them off for the winter.


----------



## EWSplow

A little drizzle out in the burbs. 
Its supposed to get up to the upper 60s.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> It’s over.
> 
> I took the plow off of the truck.
> Sew
> Now it’s time to look for some fire wood.
> 44°


Or find a nice Trout stream somewhere.


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> Or find a nice Trout stream somewhere.


wuz thinking of just that
If it doesn’t rain. 
there ez aboot 2 weeks or so before the snow
In the “high” country starts to melt 
And the streams turn into raging torrents. 
for a month.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining, next week looks nice, dry 2


----------



## Hydromaster

looks like good weather for mowing around the pond..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining, next week looks nice, dry 2


What is this "dry" you speak of?


----------



## Randall Ave

Supposed to rain here into Monday I guess. Oh joy


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining, next week looks nice, dry 2


You know those guys lie more than anyone else on earth.


----------



## cwren2472

LapeerLandscape said:


> You know those guys lie more than anyone else on earth.


Not true - haven't you ever spoken to a MBCJ who tells you when your special order parts will be in? Or when they tell you "I never heard of that problem before. You're the first one."


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is this "dry" you speak of?


Let me know when you find out. 
According to Lindsay this morning, the rain wasn't going to reach us. I believe she may have been talking about Milwaukee and I'm 20 some miles west.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BossPlow2010 @Philbilly2


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 @Philbilly2
> 
> View attachment 250960












So it is not the equipment... it is the fool on it?










The previous pass would tell me... "hey... this is wet"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 @Philbilly2
> 
> View attachment 250960


Time to chain up


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Time to chain up


Or run paddle tires


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only a 1/4" today...

Assfault is going in tomorrow. They milled and graded everything today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 @Philbilly2
> 
> View attachment 250960


Every moron knows you don't plant or mow till after mothers day...


----------



## DeVries

Not looking much better here either. 

We need some sun and wind to get things to dry up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ok I'll play too... Zspray buried... Tried to turn away, but it sucked me in. Gave it hell and got nowhere...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok I'll play too... Zspray buried... Tried to turn away, but it sucked me in. Gave it hell and got nowhere...
> 
> View attachment 250972


Amateur...Monday one of my guys decided to go swimming with the SteelGreen. Sorry, no pics. 2/3-3/4 submerged and he didn't shut it off before he went in. It shut down right away. 

Got it out, back to the shop and it would turn over but not fire (didn't want it to, just wanted to know if it would turn over). Drained engine oil, gas, carb, air filter canister; changed plugs, fuel, oil and air filters. Cranked it for a bit without the plugs and a bunch of water came out of the muffler. Put the new ones in and it fired right up. 

Didn't lose any pesticides and no water in the hydros. Not sure if it's going to last, but so far so good.


----------



## Hydromaster

You guys mow like teenagers.


----------



## BUFF

Nice morning....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Forgot about the other part of the amphibious SteelGreen. 

Asked my insurance agent if this was covered, with which machine it was. He sends over the list of covered equipment...no SteelGreen. 

Second heart attack of the day. 

Bought it Feb '21 and thought I had added it but I don't always remember right away. Had the renewal meeting in May and I thought I had given him the info. 

He thinks they can figure out a way to cover it if needed. So him and his assistant start checking. Turns out after our renewal meeting last year, I sent over the list of covered equipment with estimated values AND added 3 pieces of equipment, the SteelGreen being one of them. They screwed up and missed. He said do what you need to do and we'll take care of it. Told him I want to be fair (and if I make a claim my rates will go up) and I really just want the thing running and producing again.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Forgot about the other part of the amphibious SteelGreen.
> 
> Asked my insurance agent if this was covered, with which machine it was. He sends over the list of covered equipment...no SteelGreen.
> 
> Second heart attack of the day.
> 
> Bought it Feb '21 and thought I had added it but I don't always remember right away. Had the renewal meeting in May and I thought I had given him the info.
> 
> He thinks they can figure out a way to cover it if needed. So him and his assistant start checking. Turns out after our renewal meeting last year, I sent over the list of covered equipment with estimated values AND added 3 pieces of equipment, the SteelGreen being one of them. They screwed up and missed. He said do what you need to do and we'll take care of it. Told him I want to be fair (and if I make a claim my rates will go up) and I really just want the thing running and producing again.


Sounds like a Chicago "grease" event took place......


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Nice morning....
> View attachment 250974


Same here, lawns are still wet


Mark Oomkes said:


> Forgot about the other part of the amphibious SteelGreen.
> 
> Asked my insurance agent if this was covered, with which machine it was. He sends over the list of covered equipment...no SteelGreen.
> 
> Second heart attack of the day.
> 
> Bought it Feb '21 and thought I had added it but I don't always remember right away. Had the renewal meeting in May and I thought I had given him the info.
> 
> He thinks they can figure out a way to cover it if needed. So him and his assistant start checking. Turns out after our renewal meeting last year, I sent over the list of covered equipment with estimated values AND added 3 pieces of equipment, the SteelGreen being one of them. They screwed up and missed. He said do what you need to do and we'll take care of it. Told him I want to be fair (and if I make a claim my rates will go up) and I really just want the thing running and producing again.


we had a similar issue when thieves broke into our world head quarters, was only about 600 bucks or so that wasn’t covered (but supposed to be) the agency cut a check for the difference.


I’d be more terrified MDARD stopping by.

I would imagine one of your policies is pollution control…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I’d be more terrified MDARD stopping by.
> 
> I would imagine one of your policies is pollution control…


They have and of course we do...it's in a file, someplace.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I also have a portable fill/spill thing still in the box from their visit. It will fit a ZSpray or SteelGreen. 

I was pretty surprised that's all it took. 

I was also surprised that filling it in our shop didn't count since the DEQ made me put in a tank to capture all the water/stuff from the floor drain.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I also have a portable fill/spill thing still in the box from their visit. It will fit a ZSpray or SteelGreen.
> 
> I was pretty surprised that's all it took.
> 
> I was also surprised that filling it in our shop didn't count since the DEQ made me put in a tank to capture all the water/stuff from the floor drain.


What about the bulk salt storage, did you get a permit For that…


----------



## NYH1

60°ish and clouding a little. Calling for no rain at all for the weekend and upcoming week. Hope they're right! ☀

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about the bulk salt storage, did you get a permit For that…


Sure...1-800-KMA


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...1-800-KMA


So mulch anger


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This week is going to be awesome. Hot and dry...let the phone calls for irrigation activations begin.


----------



## NYH1

We aren't supposed to get any rain at all this week, to including next weekend....hope they're at least close to being right! ☀ 🙃

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> This week is going to be awesome. Hot and dry...let the phone calls for irrigation activations begin.


Broke into the 80's yesterday with wind most of the day. Pretty mulch erased the moisture we got earlier in the week.
Today never broke 70 and had cloud cover which was nice.
Suppose to hit 90 mid week, too early in the year for that crap.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nice day today, broke out the bicycle and road a few easy miles.


----------



## Western1

48 and chilly. Sunny


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> 48 and chilly. Sunny


Not that chilly...check oot Bozeman.


----------



## Western1

That a different chilly


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that chilly...check oot Bozeman.
> 
> View attachment 251028


Looks like cement


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Looks like cement


Seament????


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that chilly...check oot Bozeman.
> 
> View attachment 251028


Bout time Winter kicks in.


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Looks like cement


Looks like mulch needed moisture to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BossPlow2010 Sooper Dooper Mod...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 Sooper Dooper Mod...
> 
> View attachment 251039


Does this picture mean: "You'll have to pull it in by hand when your Horror Freight winch eats itself after the 2nd use"? 










'Cuz that would be very informative.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that chilly...check oot Bozeman.
> 
> View attachment 251028


Phile Bozeman...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> This week is going to be awesome. Hot and dry...let the phone calls for irrigation activations begin.


Should of started them last week when it was raining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Should of started them last week when it was raining...


We were working through the rain. And we did have one customer whose system was running...in the rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Does this picture mean: "You'll have to pull it in by hand when your Horror Freight winch eats itself after the 2nd use"?
> 
> View attachment 251042
> 
> 
> 'Cuz that would be very informative.


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were working through the rain. And we did have one customer whose system was running...in the rain.


K... We changed oil... Gotta lose some of these 1 gallon jugs everywhere...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phile Bozeman...


Where?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


There....... DUH


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can stop now!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now!!!


It can?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> K... We changed oil... Gotta lose some of these 1 gallon jugs everywhere...


I could use some dust control


----------



## NYH1

73° sunning hard! ☀ 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> It can?


That's what he said...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BossPlow2010 Sooper Dooper Mod apparently didn't get his winch mounted yet...










Shirley is trying out a lot of different mower brands.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 Sooper Dooper Mod apparently didn't get his winch mounted yet...
> 
> View attachment 251056
> 
> 
> Shirley is trying out a lot of different mower brands.


The chain is kinda overkill isn't it?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 Sooper Dooper Mod apparently didn't get his winch mounted yet...
> 
> View attachment 251056
> 
> 
> Shirley is trying out a lot of different mower brands.


Common sense says to pull out from the direction you came from to reduce more damage.


----------



## Turf Z

Phew
Today felt like a 100 degrees after the last few weeks... Truck clocked it at 84deg


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like the beater and speedo for today!


----------



## Randall Ave

Still only 46 outside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@BossPlow2010 at it again this morning...apparently the truck jockey was headed to the mower jockey to axe if he was stuck...Serious lack of critical thinking in this scenario.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> .Serious lack of critical thinking in this scenario.
> 
> View attachment 251070


@Mark Oomkes speaking from experience…

i don’t think I’ve ever driven a truck on a lawn, I’d probably lose the lawn pretty quick if I did that.
Then again, it is a ground master, maybe it’s a field or something…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> @Mark Oomkes speaking from experience…


Hasn't anyone ever warned you not to enter a battle of wits unarmed?


----------



## EWSplow

76* with no wind in the burbs and wore jeans. 
If they weren't somewhat new, they'd be jorts by now. 
Fortunately I'm only here for a couple hours and then going back near the lake.


----------



## Hydromaster

34°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still waiting for it to stop.

Dewpoint and humisery is up.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still waiting for it to stop.
> 
> Dewpoint and humisery is up.


I feel your pain.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I feel your pain.....
> 
> View attachment 251101


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm...dry week they say. 

Then all of a sudden "20% chance of showers tonight and tomorrow".

Then it went to 50% tonight. 

Now it's 70% and heavy rain. 

Good thing, getting kinda dry.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm...dry week they say.
> 
> Then all of a sudden "20% chance of showers tonight and tomorrow".
> 
> Then it went to 50% tonight.
> 
> Now it's 70% and heavy rain.
> 
> Good thing, getting kinda dry.


Real dry over here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


>


soo mulch anger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> soo mulch anger...


It's jealousy


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's jealousy


Huh... looks the same on ewe....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Huh... looks the same on ewe....


It's not the heat, it's the humisery...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's not the heat, it's the humisery...
> 
> View attachment 251104


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm...dry week they say.
> 
> Then all of a sudden "20% chance of showers tonight and tomorrow".
> 
> Then it went to 50% tonight.
> 
> Now it's 70% and heavy rain.
> 
> Good thing, getting kinda dry.


Now there's an 84% chance of rain tonight and 34% tomorrow. I see nothing on the radar in the Midwest, other than something rolling through the eastern UP.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's jealousy


Do something aboot it....









Bearlodge Mountain Property


100.2 acres at Lytle Creek Ranches, Devils Tower Wyoming. This breathtaking property is located in the Bear Lodge Mountains in Crook County, Wyoming. Some of the only deeded property accessing the en




www.landwatch.com













R Ranch


This parcel provides a mix of trees and meadows. The perfect location for ease in building a home, barndominium, or shop. Right next to 640 acres of state land. Excellent hunting ground. Great fishing




www.landwatch.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Do something aboot it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearlodge Mountain Property
> 
> 
> 100.2 acres at Lytle Creek Ranches, Devils Tower Wyoming. This breathtaking property is located in the Bear Lodge Mountains in Crook County, Wyoming. Some of the only deeded property accessing the en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.landwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Ranch
> 
> 
> This parcel provides a mix of trees and meadows. The perfect location for ease in building a home, barndominium, or shop. Right next to 640 acres of state land. Excellent hunting ground. Great fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.landwatch.com


First one is a little spendy, second one looks pretty good.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> First one is a little spendy, second one looks pretty good.


Larger plots of Sage Pararie goes $2-3k/acre with no available water / portable water


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hello neighbor...









Country Living on this 80acre Horse Property


Country Living on this 80acre Horse Property, with wonderful panoramic views. You can even gaze Elk Mountain from the Livingroom window! Room to expand or build. Call today!




www.landwatch.com


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hello neighbor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Living on this 80acre Horse Property
> 
> 
> Country Living on this 80acre Horse Property, with wonderful panoramic views. You can even gaze Elk Mountain from the Livingroom window! Room to expand or build. Call today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.landwatch.com


North of Med Bow at the south side of Shirley Basin. Not mulch oot there, but wind and low scrub/vegetation due to the wind.
Found it interesting there wasn't a single pic of what the ground looks like in the summer.
The town Med Bow isn't a place most wouldn't want to live in. Guess there's a meth and alcohol problem along with the things that come with them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad bit toasty in the metropolis of Traverse City yesterday. 

Until it wasn't.









Traverse City Temperature Drops 31° in 10 minutes


From the Gaylord MI NWS: “Check this out! After setting a record high of 92° Tuesday afternoon, the temperature at Traverse City dropped 31 degrees in 10 minutes (from 88° at 6:35pm to 57° at…




www.woodtv.com














_From the Gaylord MI NWS: “Check this out! After setting a record high of 92° Tuesday afternoon, the temperature at Traverse City dropped 31 degrees in 10 minutes (from 88° at 6:35pm to 57° at 6:45pm) after a northerly lake breeze pushed through, dramatically cooling the area.” _


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tad bit toasty in the metropolis of Traverse City yesterday.
> 
> Until it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traverse City Temperature Drops 31° in 10 minutes
> 
> 
> From the Gaylord MI NWS: “Check this out! After setting a record high of 92° Tuesday afternoon, the temperature at Traverse City dropped 31 degrees in 10 minutes (from 88° at 6:35pm to 57° at…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251115
> 
> 
> _From the Gaylord MI NWS: “Check this out! After setting a record high of 92° Tuesday afternoon, the temperature at Traverse City dropped 31 degrees in 10 minutes (from 88° at 6:35pm to 57° at 6:45pm) after a northerly lake breeze pushed through, dramatically cooling the area.” _


When that happens oot here there's a good chance clouds will turn green ish and hail


----------



## EWSplow

It was 76* with 70* dew point 1/2 hour ago. 
Now, much cooler, fog rolling in from the lake and an easterly breeze.


----------



## Hydromaster

43°
P-cloudy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 43°
> P-cloudy


Prairie cloudy?


----------



## Hydromaster

Pinkel 

it could pinkel on you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 251140


I looked at the radar. It looked green and lavender around flint and the next county east ...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 251140


That's a turd floater fo shor


----------



## BUFF

Latte weather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently the swimming SteelGreen episode could have been worse.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the swimming SteelGreen episode could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 251145


You'd think there's an easier way to fill up the tank than driving it in water


----------



## Juniper

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BossPlow2010 at it again this morning...apparently the truck jockey was headed to the mower jockey to axe if he was stuck...Serious lack of critical thinking in this scenario.
> 
> View attachment 251070


Short story long here. I worked for a LCO with that sent out 2 trucks for mowing. Three guys to a truck. One crew got 2 mowers buried in a swampy area of lawn. They tried to drive across a wet field to pull them oot. 
Older 4x4 truck then got stuck.
I get the call to help them get out. We showed up and one of the other guys said "oh just pull up to the stuck truck and pull us out" 
I says *nope*. I handed him the keys to our truck and of course he buried that one in the mud. I called the boss and he showed up with another guy in a good sized John Deere tractor. Finally got all 4 units out. But it took well over an hour. 6 guys standing around for that much time and the damage done really ticked my boss off. I wish I had pics.


----------



## Juniper

m_ice said:


> You'd think there's an easier way to fill up the tank than driving it in water


Just a tad of phosphorus runoff?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the swimming SteelGreen episode could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 251145


Helping the guys oot today eh.....


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently the swimming SteelGreen episode could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 251145


One owner, never abused

So how did that happen?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> One owner, never abused
> 
> So how did that happen?


No idea, came from FakeBook.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No idea, came from FakeBook.


Sure it did....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can't remember the brand that is, but it's not a Zspray or SteelGreen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wowzers...don't see this very often. Heat index lower than the actual temp...it's a dry heat.


----------



## EWSplow

It was warm enough today that the beaches were full. 
I had a difficult time watching the beach to my left and the traffic in front of me. 
Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Slacker


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wowzers...don't see this very often. Heat index lower than the actual temp...it's a dry heat.
> 
> View attachment 251187


Dew point is a tad on the high side by aboot 10* ish


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> It was warm enough today that the beaches were full.
> I had a difficult time watching the beach to my left and the traffic in front of me.
> Sorry, no pics.


dashcam /GoPro
Your online friends will appreciate it.

clearing up

scattered snow squalls


----------



## BUFF

If is wasn't for the breeze this would be a savory day......🐎👈


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> It was warm enough today that the beaches were full.
> I had a difficult time watching the beach to my left and the traffic in front of me.
> Sorry, no pics.


When I’m driving in traffic there is always sons of beaches around me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sizzlin' seashells - check out the temperature drop Thursday afternoon in eastern Presque Isle County. The lake breeze kicked in and Huron Beach went from 95 to 56 in about 10 minutes. Check out the graph.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sizzlin' seashells - check out the temperature drop Thursday afternoon in eastern Presque Isle County. The lake breeze kicked in and Huron Beach went from 95 to 56 in about 10 minutes. Check out the graph.
> 
> View attachment 251221


The graph can pass for the stock market......


----------



## BossPlow2010

Another warm day, only 63° now, wish it would stay that way all summer.
Supposed to be 85


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't remember the brand that is, but it's not a Zspray or SteelGreen.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 251225


Yes


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow, sun, snow,sun etc etc
38°
Off and on breezes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a lovely day...


----------



## BUFF

Little warm but pretty nice here/hair/heer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Had a thunder storm blow in this afternoon, got thunder,lightening, rain, dime size hail and quite a temp drop.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Look at roller coaster ride the next few days


----------



## SHAWZER

Mud tires on your Michigan mowers today ?


----------



## BUFF

Will have 4 season's over the next few days


----------



## EWSplow

I think our high yesterday was around 57*. Supposed to hit 80* today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I think our high yesterday was around 57*. Supposed to hit 80* today.


Yup, not even 8 am yet and already warmer than all day yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

This is why I don't plant the garden till early June......


----------



## Hydromaster

A little snow here this am .









and no garden until the 2nd week in june


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love my job...I love my job...I love my job


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 251478
> 
> 
> I love my job...I love my job...I love my job


I see lavender around flint again...


----------



## BUFF

34* rain/snow mix


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I see lavender around flint again...


That's the drinking water sueply.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> That's the drinking water sueply.....


Kool-aid?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> I see lavender around flint again...


It’s much darker than that around Flint.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh...sounds like a nader went through Gaylord.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Heading towards Rogers City now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy crapola!!!!

I think this is M72 close to I75...kinda main street Gaylord.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527756704439578625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527752924914405378
Let me know if you can't see the pics on this one.









Steven | Facebook


885K views, 272 likes, 16 loves, 20 comments, 4.3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Steven Bischer:




www.facebook.com





Saying an EF2 or possibly 3.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527747112125046785
Video of the nader:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527745064117608451


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crapola!!!!
> 
> I think this is M72 close to I75...kinda main street Gaylord.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527756704439578625
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527752924914405378
> Let me know if you can't see the pics on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven | Facebook
> 
> 
> 885K views, 272 likes, 16 loves, 20 comments, 4.3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Steven Bischer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying an EF2 or possibly 3.


I texted my friend right after your first post. He said it was really bad.

Those videos are awful to see.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crapola!!!!
> 
> I think this is M72 close to I75...kinda main street Gaylord.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527756704439578625
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527752924914405378
> Let me know if you can't see the pics on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven | Facebook
> 
> 
> 885K views, 272 likes, 16 loves, 20 comments, 4.3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Steven Bischer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying an EF2 or possibly 3.


It is M32 going into Gaylord, M72 goes into Grayling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It is M32 going into Gaylord, M72 goes into Grayling.


For whatever reason I always get those confused. 

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> For whatever reason I always get those confused.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.


It’s what I live for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s what I live for.


Huh...thought it was Fireball.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some amazing videos of it on NWS Gaylord's BookFace page.





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some amazing videos of it on NWS Gaylord's BookFace page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


I saw a wood tv video. By the sound of it, they're trying to get someone up there by 7.
Apparently they didn't know the audio was recording.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I saw a wood tv video. By the sound of it, they're trying to get someone up there by 7.
> Apparently they didn't know the audio was recording.


Depending on how one drives, it's about a 3 hour drive, maybe a little less...although I've heard it can be done in under 2 1/2.

Then there was the time I was stone cold sober and drove home from Gaylord...problem is, back then it was a 4 hour drive (55 MPH speed limit) and I only remember 3 hours. I have no idea how I managed to drive an hour sleeping and stay on the road. At least I think I did.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depending on how one drives, it's about a 3 hour drive, maybe a little less...although I've heard it can be done in under 2 1/2.
> 
> Then there was the time I was stone cold sober and drove home from Gaylord...problem is, back then it was a 4 hour drive (55 MPH speed limit) and I only remember 3 hours. I have no idea how I managed to drive an hour sleeping and stay on the road. At least I think I did.


I haven't been to that part of the mitten since I was around 12 or 13.
The last time I drove up the mitten was on the highway from GR to Cadillac. I had the pedal down the entire way. Boring drive.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 251485
> 
> 
> View attachment 251486
> 
> 
> View attachment 251487
> 
> 
> View attachment 251488
> 
> 
> View attachment 251489


Never good when the Culver's gets hit...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Never good when the Culver's gets hit...


Meh, not really a fan.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, not really a fan.


I just get the custard.


----------



## Landgreen

Probably same storm cell that went over us earlier. I was chatting with a customer and told him it looks like its gonna get rowdy. He headed inside and I though I might have time to measure lakeside lawn. Staring north on East Bay it was sparking pretty good as front moved across. Then BOOM! A good crackle hit a few doors down. Headed for the truck. It must have really stirred up as it headed to Gaylord. Awful damage.


----------



## m_ice

Turd floater here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The fields are still plenty wet here in Lapeer county.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The fields are still plenty wet here in Lapeer county.
> View attachment 251504
> View attachment 251505


Maybe I'll send those pics to the customers thinking we can get on their drainage projects.


----------



## Landgreen

Compilation of gaylord tornado video. Id like to think Id be as chill as Keith in that situaion.

Gaylord tornado


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Next week looks great for mowing...


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Compilation of gaylord tornado video. Id like to think Id be as chill as Keith in that situaion.
> 
> Gaylord tornado


They were pretty close to it as it went east.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Compilation of gaylord tornado video. Id like to think Id be as chill as Keith in that situaion.
> 
> Gaylord tornado


Wonder if @grf_1000 is OK?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Spring time in Wyoming...yesterday.










Photo taken on I-80, mile marker 331 westbound between Cheyenne and Laramie by our Cheyenne Area Maintenance Supervisor. The road surface is slick with ice and blowing snow causing low visibility and treacherous conditions.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Next week looks great for mowing...


I'm just glad the grass here is getting washed off again.
24 dry hour's would be a bit much.

Noticed a bunch of irrigation had been turned on this week. Now they can water with the rain!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> I'm just glad the grass here is getting washed off again.
> 24 dry hour's would be a bit much.
> 
> Noticed a bunch of irrigation had been turned on this week. Now they can water with the rain!!!


Between the rain Wednesday and the growth, there's a couple crews out again today. 

This is getting tedious. Even worse, looks like a banner year for seedheads and they're a little early thanks to last weeks heatwave.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm guessing BUZZ isn't mowing his lawn today either.










Somewhere in CO.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm guessing BUZZ isn't mowing his lawn today either.
> 
> View attachment 251510
> 
> 
> Somewhere in CO.


Check the Wally World parking lot


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Besides the rain it was kinda nice out, the temp just dropped to 60


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Besides the rain it was kinda nice out, the temp just dropped to 60


Mulch nicer than yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Compilation of gaylord tornado video. Id like to think Id be as chill as Keith in that situaion.
> 
> Gaylord tornado


With all that destruction and chaos..... our flag still stands tall.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Next week looks great for mowing...


We were going to try and get Friday off 
Doesn’t look like that’s happening,
Also still waiting on 12’ Norway’s for a job


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Those are some tall Norwegians...

Planting them with your Toro Z?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spring time in Wyoming...yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 251508
> 
> 
> Photo taken on I-80, mile marker 331 westbound between Cheyenne and Laramie by our Cheyenne Area Maintenance Supervisor. The road surface is slick with ice and blowing snow causing low visibility and treacherous conditions.


Aboot 3 yrs ago was in Med Bow the 3rd week of June to help with branding. Had great weather for gathering and setting up. On the day we were to brand we woke up to 8" of snow. Came home and we had 4".

Yesterday we got .75" of rain before the snow took over, end up with aboot 3" on the grass. If it wasn't for the ground being warm we would have got close to 10-12".










Only had a couple small branches break and the biggest issue was, the satellite kept getting covered and had to spray water on it to get reception.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those are some tall Norwegians...
> 
> Planting them with your Toro Z?


They’re even taller sitting on top of the ground…


was going to see if the mulch blower could lift them…


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those are some tall Norwegians...
> 
> Planting them with your Toro Z?


The Z is for irrigation ditches.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> They’re even taller sitting on top of the ground…
> 
> 
> was going to see if the mulch blower could lift them…


You might wanna take a class on how to plant large trees if you think a mulch blower sans remote control can be used...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> You might wanna take a class on how to plant large trees if you think a mulch blower sans remote control can be used...


How else do we volcano mulch around the tree?…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> How else do we volcano mulch around the tree?…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Very refreshing this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very refreshing this morning.
> View attachment 251572


Theme song for the week?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Theme song for the week?


Prepping for pics from the Sooper Dooper Stuck Mod...

Just missed this one...


----------



## DeVries

I thought you were more of a Diplo's revolution type of guy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I thought you were more of a Diplo's revolution type of guy


Ummm...wow. Never heard of it/them/they/he/she/it/whatever before so unfortunately I searched on TubeEwe...rather stick ice picks through my eardrums than listen to that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice turd floater...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining, still mowing, for now…


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining, still mowing, for now…
> View attachment 251661


Mowing till you get stuck?


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Mowing till you get stuck?


Other way around, stuck until I get mowing…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still turd floatering.


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Raining, still mowing, for now…
> View attachment 251661


You must have cropped out the spot where the blades were shut off and the mower deck vomited the green greasy grass sludge all over the walk. Part of the fun mowing in the rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only another 1.75" since yesterday.

.45" was in the gauge this morning.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> You must have cropped out the spot where the blades were shut off and the mower deck vomited the green greasy grass sludge all over the walk. Part of the fun mowing in the rain.


This one and the one next to it are on of the few we bag. Although they’re is a clump on the driveway.


----------



## EWSplow

I think the rain missed us...at least for now. 

75* and humid.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only another 1.75" since yesterday.
> 
> .45" was in the gauge this morning.


Makes it hard to stay on schedule, don't it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Makes it hard to stay on schedule, don't it


What schedule?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Had a little rain earlier but quit long enough to get my grandsons ball game in.

And my A/C is running.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> And my A/C is running.


Yeah, it can stop now...definitely a swamp ass alert day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Makes it hard to stay on schedule, don't it


The best was Wednesday. Moved up the big residential day due to the dartboard guesses. They mow everything, some during the rain. I tell them to wrap up that route and they can head back. As they're heading back, it stops raining and didn't the rest of the day. 

Only good thing is I doubled up crews on that route and instead of having 2 half finished routes, we had 1 completely finished. Learned that lesson over the last couple years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's raining...again.


Keeps the blood washed off the streets.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had another small turd floater, about 1/10" in aboot 10 minutes.


----------



## SHAWZER

2.54 mm ?


----------



## Juniper

BossPlow2010 said:


> This one and the one next to it are on of the few we bag. Although they’re is a clump on the driveway.
> View attachment 251663


I was thinking it was bagged. Looked too clean. Otherwise that second pass facing that walkway would have made a mess.
That's pretty heavy rain to be mowing but I have done it too. If the ground is saturated it will make the tires sink down a 1/8 or even a 1/4 an inch. If somewhat dry and it just started raining (plus the addition of bagging clippings) you can get away with it. 🌧


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm, either a nuke went off in Detoilet or could it be the sun?


----------



## DeVries

Hopefully a nuke?


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> This one and the one next to it are on of the few we bag. Although they’re is a clump on the driveway.
> View attachment 251663


What bagger? I never had one that didnt clog when it rained.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Landgreen said:


> What bagger? I never had one that didnt clog when it rained.


Toro ez vac 4.25 cut


----------



## Landgreen

BossPlow2010 said:


> Toro ez vac 4.25 cut


So a weight over the spindle in pic. Wasnt sure what that was.

70 deg. Sunny.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> So a weight over the spindle in pic. Wasnt sure what that was.
> 
> 70 deg. Sunny.


I wish it was 70 here, only 65 and cloudy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Purty nice day here/hear.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wish it was 70 here, only 65 and cloudy


71* and sunny here, with a light breeze.


----------



## BUFF

Good chance for rain if the wind shifts and comes in from the south.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Purty nice day here/hear.
> 
> View attachment 251704


Nice afternoon for you to take the wife out.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Nice afternoon for you to take the wife out.


9mm or .45ACP?


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wish it was 70 here, only 65 and cloudy


Helps keep your Beer Cold .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

. 45...I don't own a 9mm...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> . 45...I don't own a 9mm...


I have a 45, 9 is a hipster pretend gun


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have a 45, 9 is a hipster pretend gun


Whoa.... a 9mm is better than nothing...
I have a Sig938 that's a scaled down 1911 with 7 shots and it fits in a pocket.


----------



## BUFF

Got a little snow on the state line last night...
















Not looking forward to when summer decides to show up..


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster

Lol
And a tanker….
I bet he’s happy to have a hazardous load


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ha! Last time I saw one of these it showed the entire month of May below normal.


----------



## Hydromaster

Massive Storm Dumps 3 Feet Of Snow In Northwest Wyo; Dozens Of Travelers Rescued | Cowboy State Daily


Dozens of travelers have been rescued on Monday after a massive spring storm dumped more than three feet of snow in northwest Wyoming




cowboystatedaily.com





““I mean, it’s multimillion dollar snow right now for our farmlands and our mountains,” he continued, “but it comes on a holiday weekend when a lot of people are out there camping, weather forecast be damned.”









Weather Service Got This One Right! Snowstorm That Dumped 3 Feet In NW Wyo Was Predicted | Cowboy State Daily


The spring snowstorm that surprised motorists by dumping 2 - 3 feet in the Bighorn Basin and stranded them was no surprise. It had been predicted for days, according to the National Weather Service.




cowboystatedaily.com


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 251901


And it's shorts weather on the Front Range today, suppose to get into the mid '70's


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Massive Storm Dumps 3 Feet Of Snow In Northwest Wyo; Dozens Of Travelers Rescued | Cowboy State Daily
> 
> 
> Dozens of travelers have been rescued on Monday after a massive spring storm dumped more than three feet of snow in northwest Wyoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboystatedaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ““I mean, it’s multimillion dollar snow right now for our farmlands and our mountains,” he continued, “but it comes on a holiday weekend when a lot of people are out there camping, weather forecast be damned.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather Service Got This One Right! Snowstorm That Dumped 3 Feet In NW Wyo Was Predicted | Cowboy State Daily
> 
> 
> The spring snowstorm that surprised motorists by dumping 2 - 3 feet in the Bighorn Basin and stranded them was no surprise. It had been predicted for days, according to the National Weather Service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboystatedaily.com


I wonder if there was any tundersnow with that storm.


----------



## magnatrac

I've had enough of the pollen...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> I've had enough of the pollen...
> View attachment 251916


Yeah, I have some large yellow areas on my driveway that were puddles. 

Wish we would have had that 1.75" of rain this week instead of last and washed all that crap away.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, I have some large yellow areas on my driveway that were puddles.
> 
> Wish we would have had that 1.75" of rain this week instead of last and washed all that crap away.


I think we got two inches in the last hour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I think we got two inches in the last hour.


Honestly, I'm thankful it didn't rain this week like it did last week. After losing a day and then 2 days of rain I probably would have lost what little mind I have left.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Remi and I believe it's time to move...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Remi and I believe it's time to move...
> 
> View attachment 251919


I don’t think that’s going to burn off by noon


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I don’t think that’s going to burn off by noon


It's Wyoming...... it'll be blown oof by noon and the sun will cook oof the rest.


----------



## EWSplow

It's 78*, but only a 29* dewpoint. I can handle this.


----------



## magnatrac

EWSplow said:


> It's 78*, but only a 29* dewpoint. I can handle this.


We cooled down a bunch from earlier in the week but never got rain. I don't mind that for the world schedule but it's a mess here. I've got a bunch of pines here at my house and the pollen is beyond anything I remember...
My green roof is a different shade of green...


----------



## EWSplow

magnatrac said:


> We cooled down a bunch from earlier in the week but never got rain. I don't mind that for the world schedule but it's a mess here. I've got a bunch of pines here at my house and the pollen is beyond anything I remember...
> My green roof is a different shade of green...
> View attachment 251949


I looked at a 10 day forecast for meatchicken. 
Looks like rain the middle of next week, then partly cloudy next weekend with highs around 75*.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a great early summer to me!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

US14A has reopened following a Memorial Day weekend blizzard which dropped up to 2 feet of snow and wind deposited deep drifts between Lovell and Sheridan.
US14A opened for the spring at noon Friday, May 27, but the opener was short-lived as a good old-fashioned spring blizzard rocked the mountains of northwest and north central Wyoming with wet, heavy snow and self-closed the high mountain, scenic roadway.
Wyoming Department of Transportation maintenance crews in Lovell and Burgess Junction worked through the weekend and early this week to clear deep snow and drifts across the top of the Bighorn Mountains.
The reopening of US14A , always dependent upon favorable weather, was official at 5 p.m.
today, June 1.
"It's been a very busy 4 days," said a weary WYDOT heavy equipment operator, Richard Gurney of Lovell. "Motorists are encouraged to drive safely and buckle up. We appreciate everyone's patience as our guys fought the storm and worked on clearing the closed highway."
The annual winter closure of US14A, west of Burgess Junction, is at milepost 76.04 on the Lovell side of the Bighorn Mountains. The seasonal road closure at Burgess Junction is just east of milepost 98.1. WYDOT annually closes this 22-mile stretch of scenic mountain road in the Bighorn Mountains of north-central Wyoming about Nov. 30 at the conclusion of the fall hunting season. The high-mountain roadway usually opens for the summer by Memorial Day weekend.
For current road conditions, call 511 or log on to wyoroad.info.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like a great early summer to me!
> 
> View attachment 251956


Trail Ridge Road was opened for the season and the closed a few days later for a couple days due snow and a small Rock slide earlier this week.
Clear and a cool 46* at my place now, great sleeping weather with windows open. House got down to 62* with the help of a few fans sucking in cool air all night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Trail Ridge Road was opened for the season and the closed a few days later for a couple days due snow and a small Rock slide earlier this week.
> Clear and a cool 46* at my place now, great sleeping weather with windows open. House got down to 62* with the help of a few fans sucking in cool air all night.


Very good sleeping...until the birds started chirping.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very good sleeping...until the birds started chirping.
> 
> View attachment 251959


Don't have mulch for song birds and the warden has been doing a good job shooting Asian doves, have heard or seen any for aboot a week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Don't have mulch for song birds and the warden has been doing a good job shooting Asian doves, have heard or seen any for aboot a week.


Do they taste like chicken


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do they taste like chicken


Peasant.... and you need a sit load of breast to make it worth cooking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Peasant.... and you need a sit load of breast to make it worth cooking.


You misspelled pheasant...


----------



## Western1

How many days til winter?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> How many days til winter?


A little hot?


----------



## Western1

Not really just getting tired of working 8 days a week


----------



## SHAWZER

Switch to a Metric week [email protected] can give you the details .


----------



## Western1

Sounds like more work


----------



## Western1

Rain gauge getting low


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Rain gauge getting low


That should get topped off this afternoon!


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Asian doves


LMAO...


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Do they taste like chicken


Soak them in lemon juice for 10 minutes
Sprinkle a bit of Montreal steak seasoning on em
Grill them rare


----------



## EWSplow

Rain today and it looks like again on Wednesday. 
I have to get a porch built by Thursday evening. 
I knew I should have picked up some of the framing lumber on Fri, rather than waiting for today's delivery. I could have had the framing done this weekend. 
Where's that banging from your head on a brick wall emoji?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The developers are working on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Clearing 6 FEET of snow!


Shiverin’ Snowman! The Beartooth Highway that runs from Red Lodge, Montana to the east entrance of Yellowstone National Park (US 212) remains closed after a near-record 4 to 6 FEET of snow fe…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Hydromaster

The road is hard to find under the snow????

semce when? Mountain on one side cliff
Or a guard rail on the other .

neither pic is even close to the border..

The pic of the loader with the snowblower was taken a month ago. 

last Friday lol no they weren’t.
What a poorly written article


Friday, June 3, 2022

The Beartooth Highway (US-212), located east of the park’s Northeast Entrance between Red Lodge, Montana, and Cooke City, Montana, will remain temporarily closed until hazardous winter conditions improve.
A substantial amount of snow fell over the Memorial Day weekend, creating large drifts and dangerous avalanche conditions. Segments of the highway have 4-6 feet of snow that need to be cleared. More precipitation is expected over the coming days.
Crews have erred on the side of safety and discontinued snow removal until conditions improve. They will work to clear the significant amount of snow from the highway when it is safe to do so.
The highway will reopen to the public as soon as conditions allow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> The road is hard to find under the snow????
> 
> semce when? Mountain on one side cliff
> Or a guard rail on the other .
> 
> last Friday lol no they weren’t.
> What a poorly written article


I would bet someone with college D-gree wrote it to.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would bet someone with college D-gree wrote it to.


I bet, It’s like all those articles you see where they can’t even spell all of the words in the title for their article correctly. You know professional journalists


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> The road is hard to find under the snow????
> 
> semce when? Mountain on one side cliff
> Or a guard rail on the other .
> 
> neither pic is even close to the border..
> 
> The pic of the loader with the snowblower was taken a month ago.
> 
> last Friday lol no they weren’t.
> What a poorly written article
> 
> 
> Friday, June 3, 2022
> 
> The Beartooth Highway (US-212), located east of the park’s Northeast Entrance between Red Lodge, Montana, and Cooke City, Montana, will remain temporarily closed until hazardous winter conditions improve.
> A substantial amount of snow fell over the Memorial Day weekend, creating large drifts and dangerous avalanche conditions. Segments of the highway have 4-6 feet of snow that need to be cleared. More precipitation is expected over the coming days.
> Crews have erred on the side of safety and discontinued snow removal until conditions improve. They will work to clear the significant amount of snow from the highway when it is safe to do so.
> The highway will reopen to the public as soon as conditions allow.


K


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes, k


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Clearing 6 FEET of snow!
> 
> 
> Shiverin’ Snowman! The Beartooth Highway that runs from Red Lodge, Montana to the east entrance of Yellowstone National Park (US 212) remains closed after a near-record 4 to 6 FEET of snow fe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


The storm also caused power outages that lasted up to four days. The road is 68.7 miles long and climbs to an elevation of nearly 11,000 feet above sea level. As of this (Mon.) morning, the gauge at *Sand Lake in the Medicine Bow National Forest* showed they still have an average of 50 inches of snow on the ground.

Sand Lake is a real nice area to ride sleds and camp too. Aboot 15yrs ago had a June storm dump and rode on Fathers Day and there was still enough snow to pull chutes at Med Bow Peak on July 4th


----------



## Hydromaster

When feet matter, 10,947ft is the elevation of the
Summit on Beartooth Pass.

Montana’s High Point is Granite Peak at an
Elevation of 12,799 ft.
Nothing close to the collegiates found in Colorado


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> When feet matter, 10,947ft is the elevation of the
> Summit on Beartooth Pass.
> 
> Montana’s High Point is Granite Peak at an
> Elevation of 12,799 ft.
> Nothing close to the collegiates found in Colorado


K


----------



## Hydromaster

Y


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> When feet matter, 10,947ft is the elevation of the
> Summit on Beartooth Pass.
> 
> Montana’s High Point is Granite Peak at an
> Elevation of 12,799 ft.
> Nothing close to the collegiates found in Colorado


I've been up there on my snowmobile.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> I've been up there on my snowmobile.


You should see the smiles on thesnowmobilers faces after they tow skiers/you up to a Ridgeline.

Sometimes we’ll stand next to the road and hitchhike and all of the tourists are just smiling and They’ll pick you up and can ride in the back of their pick up back up to the top.

haven’t gone skiing up their in a while

ore
If you’re talking about Granite Peak that must’ve been a heck of a ride
And I only really see one way to get close to the summit on a snowmobile .

The summit block may pose a large problem.
Granite Peak is probably in the top four summits for difficulty to reach in the lower 48


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> You should see the smiles on thesnowmobilers faces after they tow skiers/you up to a Ridgeline.
> 
> Sometimes we’ll stand next to the road and hitchhike and all of the tourists are just smiling and They’ll pick you up and can ride in the back of their pick up back up to the top.
> 
> haven’t gone skiing up their in a while
> 
> ore
> If you’re talking about Granite Peak that must’ve been a heck of a ride
> And I only really see one way to get close to the summit on a snowmobile .
> 
> The summit block may pose a large problem.
> Granite Peak is probably in the top four summits for difficulty to reach in the lower 48


That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes, yes it es 

next time stop and let us sit on the talegate
Ya pr***.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> You should see the smiles on thesnowmobilers faces after they tow skiers/you up to a Ridgeline.
> 
> Sometimes we’ll stand next to the road and hitchhike and all of the tourists are just smiling and They’ll pick you up and can ride in the back of their pick up back up to the top.
> 
> haven’t gone skiing up their in a while
> 
> ore
> If you’re talking about Granite Peak that must’ve been a heck of a ride
> And I only really see one way to get close to the summit on a snowmobile .
> 
> The summit block may pose a large problem.
> Granite Peak is probably in the top four summits for difficulty to reach in the lower 48


I think the highest I've been on a sled is about 10,000 (skyline ridge) if I recall.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think the highest I've been on a sled is about 10,000 (skyline ridge) if I recall.


I've been pretty high on a snowmacheen...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've been pretty high on a snowmacheen...


I bet Plowsite bucks you were.

just a side Q, You weren’t holding or caring where you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes, Hydro, I know it's a year old. Quite the pic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534941460931518464


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh goodie...been enjoying summer so far.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh goodie...been enjoying summer so far.
> 
> View attachment 252163


Percent chance of what? sunshine, cloud cover, rain, snow or the weaher forecasters to get it wrong


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, Hydro, I know it's a year old. Quite the pic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534941460931518464


wow, and over a year ago and you still haven’t gotten over it.

did you hear the pass opened today?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> wow, and over a year ago and you still haven’t gotten over it.
> 
> did you hear the pass opened today?


Fake news


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fake news


no really, they found the road


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh goodie...been enjoying summer so far.
> 
> View attachment 252163


Hmmm, looks like snow for up here, better take the plows down


----------



## BUFF

First hot day of the year and real happy I put up the evap KaKooler this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Way to hot for the first week of June.....









Glad I was oot before 5am doing chores, probably do the same tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Way to hot for the first week of June.....
> 
> View attachment 252310
> 
> Glad I was oot before 5am doing chores, probably do the same tomorrow


But it's a dry heat...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Juan Deere...we're all going to die!


----------



## Western1

Nice. You running out of crayons?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Nice. You running out of crayons?


What's the point if we're going to be wiped off the map?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Nice. You running out of crayons?


Happy?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Juan Deere...we're all going to die!
> 
> View attachment 252338


Wind= no bugs and fresh air


----------



## Hydromaster

Breezy


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Happy?
> 
> View attachment 252339


Much better. 128 pack?


----------



## EWSplow

It started raining hard a got windy as I was leaving a job site .
As I was about to pull into the alley I noticed a little boy and little girl who couldn't get into their house.
Its a back house with alley on 2 sides. 
They must have just gotten home from school. 
I didn't wanna leave them out In the rain, but also didn't wanna unlock the house where I was working and wait around. 
I asked if there was anyone I could call. The little girl said her mommy wasn't answering the door. 
I didn't see any lights on in the house.
Fortunately, the nice Mexican couple with a meticulously landscaped yard next to the house where I'm working were in their garage. They got the kids in their garage. I figured they were in good hands and left.


----------



## EWSplow

Heat index of 100+* today. 


The old lady told me there's a meteorologist convention here this week. That should be interesting...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It can stop now...


----------



## BUFF

Cooler today but humidity and dew point is a tad high


----------



## EWSplow




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wish it was lake effecting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Cooler today but humidity and dew point is a tad high
> 
> View attachment 252401


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> It can stop now...
> View attachment 252399


But, aren't you floating on a raft in the pool?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish it was lake effecting.
> 
> View attachment 252403


You can come over to my house, go hunten.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wish it was lake effecting.
> 
> View attachment 252403


74* DP Holey Moley


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 74* DP Holey Moley


Perfect timing for the SnowWolf rep to stop by and show me his products...not.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> But, aren't you floating on a raft in the pool?


On a little mermaid tail as we speak...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> On a little mermaid tail as we speak...
> 
> View attachment 252408


Take to the theme room thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Take to the theme room thread.


Ah ****...



Ajlawn1 said:


> On a little mermaid tail as we speak...


Does the warden know?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> On a little mermaid tail as we speak...
> 
> View attachment 252408


Trying to think of a comeback.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does the warden know?


Yeah she was next to me on the big weiner raft...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah she was next to me on the big weiner raft...
> 
> View attachment 252410


Makes sense...cuz I'm sure it wouldn't be you...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536729772327178241


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Walked into the shop to refill Remi's water...the floor is moist from the humisery.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I remember the dewpoint hitting 80° once...getting way too close again.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least it's a dry heat...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536729772327178241


July is aboot the only month it doesn't snow in the the Rockies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks Sherman.


----------



## Ajlawn1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536514193125351424


----------



## BUFF

Nice evening... should get down to the hi 40's tonight, great sleeping with the window open weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

79° at 0430, dewpoint of 72.

It can start snowing now!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW....Severe Swamp A$$ Warning in effect today...make sure you have extra baby powder or Anti-Monkey Butt powder along.


----------



## BUFF

Little humid here as well.... Hoping it'll drop as it warms up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Little humid here as well.... Hoping it'll drop as it warms up.
> View attachment 252424


🖕


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 🖕


So much anger for so early in the day..... you should watch cartoons and take a nap.


----------



## BUFF

Should be a nice when I get to Med Bow this afternoon


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Should be a nice when I get to Med Bow this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 252428


🖕


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So much anger for so early in the day..... you should watch cartoons and take a nap.


Contrary to popular opinion...it's the heat AND humisery.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Contrary to popular opinion...it's the heat AND humisery.


SKW


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> SKW


You forgot the "BE"...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You forgot the "BE"...


I was being nice you moron.... pay attention.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The heat/humidity is so bad every time I put my arm down on my desk it sticks to every piece of paper and business card.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The heat/humidity is so bad every time I put my arm down on my desk it sticks to every piece of paper and business card.


Don't say I didn't warn you...should have had more Anti-Monkey Butt Powder on hand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Slightly better than yesterday...


----------



## DeVries

Not bad at the lake today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Not bad at the lake today.
> View attachment 252460


Is that giant flagstone?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that giant flagstone?


no, that’s a boat, we have those here too…


----------



## DeVries

It's oversize granite.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> It's oversize granite.


Is it slippery when it's wet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> no, that’s a boat, we have those here too…


Actually...3 boats, 1 lake.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually...3 boats, 1 lake.


Looks like the motor for one is on the dock, no motor boating today.


----------



## DeVries

There's a story behind that motor on the dock lol

It's hydro locked, a staff member went out alone in the tin can and thought he was quite the boater, until he flipped it. 

We pulled the plugs on it today, going to let it dry up and hopefully it'll fire up tomorrow. 

BTW, granite isn't slippery when it's wet. It's got a natural top to it.


----------



## BUFF

Nice morning at 7500' on the Paraire, 60*, no wind, not a cloud in sight









Had a little water on the deck from
Watering had ice it this morning 
Suppose to get in the upper 70's today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SKWBE


----------



## Randall Ave

Got temperature at 66, dewpoint is 65, humidity is at 95. Supposed to hit temps around 90. Just got a text, customer didn't unhook the airline to the trailer, needs an airline, and a new rear window.


----------



## Western1

Nice morning here 56 degrees


----------



## EWSplow

A cold front came in around 6:30 yesterday. The cool breeze felt good. 
Comfortable 55* this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had to grab a sweatshirt...feels great.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is it slippery when it's wet.


Take it to the music thread joker...


----------



## Randall Ave

Yesterday 90 and humid, today should be in the mid 60s and windy. Nice working day today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great day today...on the downward slide towards winter!


----------



## Western1

It can start now


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The heat index is 103* in the middle of the UP today, 100* in Munising on the shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got sunny and 57*, and it can stay this way.


----------



## EWSplow

It was 77* at 6:30 this morning. The humidity is starting to build. 100* heat index today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

5 dayz old...but apparently there's some snow on Mt Baker yet...


----------



## Western1

81 this morning! 😡


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> 81 this morning! 😡


You live to close to Hell, Meatchicken...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Close to 80 here, the good news is it’s only getting about 10* warmer for today’s high.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## EWSplow

We hit 100* actual temperature yesterday. Heat index in some places hit 107.

75* now. The dew point is supposed to stay below 60* today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> We hit 100* actual temperature yesterday. Heat index in some places hit 107.
> 
> 75* now. The dew point is supposed to stay below 60* today.


We hit 99° yesterday which was supposedly the hottest temp since 2012...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> We hit 99° yesterday which was supposedly the hottest temp since 2012...


That's what they said here. We haven't hit 100* since 2012.
I think they said typically there's 9 days a summer over 90* and we've already had 5. It's still June.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> We hit 99° yesterday which was supposedly the hottest temp since 2012...





EWSplow said:


> That's what they said here. We haven't hit 100* since 2012.
> I think they said typically there's 9 days a summer over 90* and we've already had 5. It's still June.


Putin's fault?


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> That's what they said here. We haven't hit 100* since 2012.
> I think they said typically there's 9 days a summer over 90* and we've already had 5. It's still June.


Next week looks nice
70s early in the week then low 80s


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sad when this feels comfortable...










Apparently it was warm here yesterday as well.









Hottest Day in Years


Tuesday was the hottest day we’ve had in several years in Grand Rapids with a high of 95°. It was 3 shy of the daily record of 98° set in the very hot and dry June of 1988. That month we had …




www.woodtv.com


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It’s currently a comfortable 83* sitting on the front porch with in the shade with a nice breeze.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Putin's fault?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s currently a comfortable 83* sitting on the front porch with in the shade with a nice breeze.



With lemonade and V?


----------



## NYH1

Sticky day.


----------



## Western1

Supposed to be like 59/60 tomorrow morning. Can’t wait


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Cool pic!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539990219902095362


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And another:


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep sending some of your afternoon Michigan moisture our way , we need a little rain .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Keep sending some of your afternoon Michigan moisture our way , we need a little rain .


It went from near tropical growth to desert in about 2 weeks here.


----------



## EWSplow

Nice day so far. 71* with 57* dew point and 59% humidity. 10-15 MPH breeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Waiting for the humisery to drop here.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting for the humisery to drop here.


Westerly breeze here, which is usually warmer, but its still comfortable.

It would be a good day sail, but I'm working. (Putin's fault)
I built a porch a couple weeks ago and finally got back to do the skirting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mulch nicer now, 76° with a dewpoint of 50°.


----------



## BUFF

64* 50% hum, 42* DP and random light showers and sun rolling through.


----------



## Western1

64 low humisery


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a lovely morning...if Defcon wasn't retired I'd be getting texts about how nice it is seeing the steam rising from the settling ponds at Detoilet's ****water treatment plant.


----------



## EWSplow

Western1 said:


> 64 low humisery


Same here, around 64* and dew point in the 40s.


----------



## Western1

53 low humisery


----------



## Western1

It can stay now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last night I saw the dewpoint down to 39°...not sure if it went lower but this weather is amazing...I could enjoy summer if it was like this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 252957


Are you filling in for someone in the area?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Are you filling in for someone in the area?


Sure...(but I had to look up where eggzactly it was)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had a little over a 1/4" with some noise and flashy lights. Looks like more on the north side of town. 

We've lost far more than that in evapotranspiration over the last week, but it helps the irrigated turf and will keep us from leaving tire tracks in some of the drier lawns that we skipped last week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> lawns that we skipped last week.


You’re skipping lawns?!!! 
I mentioned that and was told that since the grass grew so much in the spring (like it does every year) that we should cut even if it doesn’t need it, and if we don’t cut it, we charge the customer as if we did.

I can’t do that on Fantasy island, too small, don’t need to stain my name.


----------



## magnatrac

Seemed like it rained a decent amount from all the puddles but I looked in my rain Guage ( 5 gallon bucket) and the bottom was barely covered...
Definitely less than a 1/4" but enough to keep the dust down I guess!


----------



## EWSplow

It started to get a little windy around 11:30 lastnight, then it rained. I don't think we got much (maybe a 10th of an inch or so) because the walks and pavement were dry at 6am.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> You’re skipping lawns?!!!
> I mentioned that and was told that since the grass grew so much in the spring (like it does every year) that we should cut even if it doesn’t need it, and if we don’t cut it, we charge the customer as if we did.
> 
> I can’t do that on Fantasy island, too small, don’t need to stain my name.


I skip my seasonal lawns just like my seasonal salts even with rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I skip my seasonal lawns just like my seasonal salts even with rain...


Why would you salt rain?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why would you salt rain?


To make brine. Hopefully it’s a warm rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> To make brine. Hopefully it’s a warm rain.


Have to boil water to make brine.


----------



## magnatrac

Looking pretty dead here ...









The grass that is... We are "blend" mowing a few green spot. That bit of rain won't help but there's no dust today!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Looking pretty dead here ...
> View attachment 252983
> 
> 
> The grass that is... We are "blend" mowing a few green spot. That bit of rain won't help but there's no dust today!


Yeah, not taking anything out of dormancy but helps the ones with irrigation...a little.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> You’re skipping lawns?!!!
> I mentioned that and was told that since the grass grew so much in the spring (like it does every year) that we should cut even if it doesn’t need it, and if we don’t cut it, we charge the customer as if we did.
> 
> I can’t do that on Fantasy island, too small, don’t need to stain my name.


Inevitably every spring I get 1 or 2 customers that ask me to cut it shorter cause it grew too fast after I cut it last time...


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 252949
> 
> 
> Last night I saw the dewpoint down to 39°...not sure if it went lower but this weather is amazing...I could enjoy summer if it was like this.


Here here


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Looking pretty dead here ...
> View attachment 252983
> 
> 
> The grass that is... We are "blend" mowing a few green spot. That bit of rain won't help but there's no dust today!


My lawn is crunchy even with the rain last night


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> My lawn is crunchy even with the rain last night


Your lawn is " toasted" lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Your lawn is " toasted" lol


Like its owner...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> My lawn is crunchy even with the rain last night


I just mowed mine, first time in 2 1/2 weeks. It was looking pretty bad but between the rain and my daughter coming home, it was time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Your lawn is " toasted" lol


Maybe some Fireball through the sprinkler will help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Visit us at www.EnjoyYourParks.com.
UPDATE: GOING TO THE SUN ROAD WILL FULLY OPEN NO EARLIER THAN JULY 13TH.
We snapped this photo at the Logan Pass opening day on July 13, 2011. This was the latest full opening of the Going To The Sun Road in history. As you can see, there was a TON of snow on Logan Pass that year. Well, this is another one of those years. There was so much snow that fell onto the park this winter and later this spring that Glacier Park officials announced yesterday that the very earliest the Going To The Sun Road will fully open is July 13th. 
For official NPS road status updates: https://www.nps.gov/glac/planyourvisit/directions.htm
For shuttle info: http://ow.ly/2mr550JK8Py
LET US HELP PLAN YOUR GLACIER/YELLOWSTONE/TETON VACATION!!! CLICK THIS LINK FOR MORE INFO: www.EnjoyYourParksTravel.com. 
See less


----------



## Western1

Nice


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not going there till its warm enough for the pole dancers to be in bikinis...


----------



## Western1

I think it is


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Come on rain, it’s been rumbling for over 30 minutes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Come on rain, it’s been rumbling for over 30 minutes


Better guzzle some Fireball and start the rain dance...


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Come on rain, it’s been rumbling for over 30 minutes


Not a drop here, it's all been north or south...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Better guzzle some Fireball and start the rain dance...


Or have @Ajlawn1 come to town. He posted a picture of a cloudy sky and I was in the same area and it was sunning.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Come on rain, it’s been rumbling for over 30 minutes


Looks like its all towards detoilet. 

Dry up here too. Hasnt stopped tru turd chem brown from spraying yet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got so much rain my drain couldn’t keep up. I see mulch going down the drain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Drain or crapper?

Kinda looks like it could be a crapper...although, it's going counterclockwise...are you down under?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Drain or crapper?
> 
> Kinda looks like it could be a crapper...although, it's going counterclockwise...are you down under?


It goes into a crock, not sure why it’s going counterclockwise. Must be like everything else I do it’s just backwards.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It goes into a crock, not sure why it’s going counterclockwise. Must be like everything else I do it’s just backwards.


Maybe if it went into a basket, rather than a crock it would go clockwise...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Maybe if it went into a basket, rather than a crock it would go clockwise...


All I know is I was thinking of putting a sock on outlet to try and recoup some of my mulch.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda looks like it could be a crapper...although, it's going counterclockwise...are you down under?


My girl sent me video of flushing sitters while in Australia, they flow clockwise....... more fake news....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Its a beautiful day here in mid Michigan.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> My girl sent me video of flushing sitters while in Australia, they flow clockwise....... more fake news....


Have her stop in Lapeer on the way home to check the direction of flow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Have her stop in Lapeer on the way home to check the direction of flow.


Pretty sure they don't use water...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EWSplow

No rain forecast, but it got windy and its raining. NWS says its clear and 83, but their radar shows otherwise.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> No rain forecast, but it got windy and its raining. NWS says its clear and 83, but their radar shows otherwise.


Few drops, hardly what I'd consider rain...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Few drops, hardly what I'd consider rain...


It didn't really amount to mulch. I was outside consuming carbonated malt beverages.

I still had to water everything this morning.

Only 71*, but the dew point is already 60*.

BTW, how long are you going to be in the area?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just in case anyone was wondering...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> View attachment 253112


New Crayola set?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice natural fireworks last night.


----------



## EWSplow

Hot and humid today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Hot and humid today.


same here


----------



## BUFF

Monsoon season is underway...... clouds build during the early afternoon and unload in aboot 10-15min late afternoon. 
Yesterday's event started with soft pea size hail then .5" rain followed it and temp dropped 30* then slowing warmed up a bit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It can snow now...


----------



## Randall Ave

temp is 76, humidity is at 69, dewpoint is 65. Sweating just sitting at the desk.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> temp is 76, humidity is at 69, dewpoint is 65. Sweating just sitting at the desk.


I think our humisery was 89% today. I'm working in AC. Sweat just walking out to the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turned a nice shade of green in Sioux Falls, SD the other day.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Turned a nice shade of green in Sioux Falls, SD the other day.


Looks like Hail clouds or vid taken with @EWSplow old fone....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So they screwed the pooch on the foreguess, but it's the fault of climate change. 









Yellowstone flooding reveals forecast flaws as climate warms


The Yellowstone National Park area’s weather forecast the morning of June 12 seemed fairly tame: warmer temperatures and rain showers would accelerate mountain snow melt and could produce “mi…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> So they screwed the pooch on the foreguess, but it's the fault of climate change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowstone flooding reveals forecast flaws as climate warms
> 
> 
> The Yellowstone National Park area’s weather forecast the morning of June 12 seemed fairly tame: warmer temperatures and rain showers would accelerate mountain snow melt and could produce “mi…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


BS....
We had a pretty good flood in 2013 due to a slow moving storm in the foothills dumping a couple inches of rain on a short amount of time. All the small draws spin into a couple river drainages carrying debris which plug the flow till it burst and all h3ll brakes loose. It's not climate change it's mother nature not playing nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wowzers....that must have been all of a .0001" of rain.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wowzers....that must have been all of a .0001" of rain.


It rained here shortly after 9am, then it got humid. Supposedly more rain this evening.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wowzers....that must have been all of a .0001" of rain.


Send it my way


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wowzers....that must have been all of a .0001" of rain.


I'm no longer on a lawn route, I'm on lawn patrol looking for things to mow....









After all the rain last year we earned a break on seasonals. I can't believe the amount of irrigation that hasn't been turned on yet around here. Guess everyone is saving where they can .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One crew just finished their Monday and Tuesday route about a 45 minutes ago. 

The other crew finished about a half hour ago, but just their Monday route. Not worth starting their Tuesday route but that one will be done early. 

Irrigation is struggling to keep up...and it isn't. There are not many lush green lawns around here right now. Must have lost close to an inch of moisture on Saturday with the sun, low dewpoint and nice breeze.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must have lost close to an inch of moisture on Saturday with the sun, low dewpoint and nice breeze.


Thanks Sam Scaman...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thanks Sam Scaman...


Who?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who?


Tom Skilling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Tom Skilling...


Who?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wowzers....that must have been all of a .0001" of rain.


I think we got a little bit less than that, some must have evaporated on the way across the state.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> One crew just finished their Monday and Tuesday route about a 45 minutes ago.
> 
> The other crew finished about a half hour ago, but just their Monday route. Not worth starting their Tuesday route but that one will be done early.
> 
> Irrigation is struggling to keep up...and it isn't. There are not many lush green lawns around here right now. Must have lost close to an inch of moisture on Saturday with the sun, low dewpoint and nice breeze.


How mulch moisture on average a week is needed to keep grass green and growing enough to be mowed every 10 days or so?
My Blew Grass needs aboot .2" a week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> How mulch moisture on average a week is needed to keep grass green and growing enough to be mowed every 10 days or so?
> My Blew Grass needs aboot .2" a week.


My dad said 1" per week.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> My dad said 1" per week.


Soil Sandy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Soil Sandy?


Depends on the area. Anything from beach sand to great topsoil to rock solid clay. Pretty much anything but rock.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends on the area. Anything from beach sand to great topsoil to rock solid clay. Pretty much anything but rock.


When I put my lawn in I removed aboot 12" of the crap clay/ dirt and replaced with compost mixed with aboot 20% of the crap I pulled out. It really holds moisture and too much it gets squishy/boggy.
Most lawns oot by me and in general oot here have aboot an inch of compost on top of the crap dirt and those lawns need water every couple days so it won't burn up.
Would mulch rather pay up front and not every water bill, plus it's a waste of water IMO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> When I put my lawn in I removed aboot 12" of the crap clay/ dirt and replaced with compost mixed with aboot 20% of the crap I pulled out. It really holds moisture and too much it gets squishy/boggy.
> Most lawns oot by me and in general oot here have aboot an inch of compost on top of the crap dirt and those lawns need water every couple days so it won't burn up.
> Would mulch rather pay up front and not every water bill, plus it's a waste of water IMO


My lawn looks about as good (or bad) as those that are irrigated. I haven't ferted yet and only watered a couple areas by the house. Those look pretty bad. I have a good 6" of real topsoil on mine. 

The biggest difference is I mow mine as needed, or even hold off due to dry conditions. I held off about 2 1/2 weeks when it was still growing like crazy. It looked pretty shaggy but it helped it through the real dry spells.

We can spread out the commercials to 10 days but the residentials get perturbed if we're not there every week.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> My lawn looks about as good (or bad) as those that are irrigated. I haven't ferted yet and only watered a couple areas by the house. Those look pretty bad. I have a good 6" of real topsoil on mine.
> 
> The biggest difference is I mow mine as needed, or even hold off due to dry conditions. I held off about 2 1/2 weeks when it was still growing like crazy. It looked pretty shaggy but it helped it through the real dry spells.
> 
> We can spread out the commercials to 10 days but the residentials get perturbed if we're not there every week.


Phew!
I may have only put down the bag of dimension in the spring, still haven’t gotten around to putting fert down yet.
same deal, only mow as needed or when I have time


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> One crew just finished their Monday and Tuesday route about a 45 minutes ago.
> 
> The other crew finished about a half hour ago, but just their Monday route. Not worth starting their Tuesday route but that one will be done early.
> 
> Irrigation is struggling to keep up...and it isn't. There are not many lush green lawns around here right now. Must have lost close to an inch of moisture on Saturday with the sun, low dewpoint and nice breeze.


Just turned 3 systems on yesterday. Couple more to do this week. Telling customers if your not watering everyday then you won’t keep the grass somewhat green


----------



## magnatrac

Woke up to tornado sirens going off around midnight. As usual nothing came of that but we did get a quick inch of rain. Guessing most of that just became run off as it was a downpour!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Phew!
> I may have only put down the bag of dimension in the spring, still haven’t gotten around to putting feet down yet.
> same deal, only mow as needed or when I have time


Ironically, without any pre-emergent I have less crabgrass this year (so far) than the past several.


----------



## Western1

magnatrac said:


> Woke up to tornado sirens going off around midnight. As usual nothing came of that but we did get a quick inch of rain. Guessing most of that just became run off as it was a downpour!


Don’t think we got a drop!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A whopping .05" in my gauge.


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Don’t think we got a drop!


We've been threading the needle here for a couple weeks. Everything has gone north or south. Haven't seen more than a 1/4" in of rain weeks.
The storm last night was just a narrow band across north Oakland / southern Genesee county.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Woke up to tornado sirens going off around midnight. As usual nothing came of that but we did get a quick inch of rain. Guessing most of that just became run off as it was a downpour!


Customer told me the sirens were going in Oxford and we got a quick heavy rain in Lapeer but I got nothing 3 miles north of town.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Customer told me the sirens were going in Oxford and we got a quick heavy rain in Lapeer but I got nothing 3 miles north of town.


I woke up to every phone in the house going off. Took the county ten minutes to get around to using the sirens lol. 
I haven't seen lightning like that in a long time. Pretty impressive light show ,I guess that was worth all the fuss lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> I woke up to every phone in the house going off. Took the county ten minutes to get around to using the sirens lol.
> I haven't seen lightning like that in a long time. Pretty impressive light show ,I guess that was worth all the fuss lol.


I didn’t hear a thing.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didn’t hear a thing.


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didn’t hear a thing.


What


----------



## BUFF

Had a fast moving cell drop .49" in 15minutes last night, no need to water the grass for aboot a week.


----------



## BUFF

Bulldozers Can’t Keep Up With Snow - Videos from The Weather Channel


There’s so much snow along the Argentina-Chile border that bulldozers are having a hard time clearing roads. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




weather.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Bulldozers Can’t Keep Up With Snow - Videos from The Weather Channel
> 
> 
> There’s so much snow along the Argentina-Chile border that bulldozers are having a hard time clearing roads. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weather.com


I didn't see any bulldozers. 

And imagine that...they're "working in freezing temperatures". No **** Sherlock, it's winter and it snows in the winter when it's below freezing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't see any bulldozers.
> 
> And imagine that...they're "working in freezing temperatures". No **** Sherlock, it's winter and it snows in the winter when it's below freezing.


So mulch anger....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## EWSplow

72 and low humidity. Should a nice day.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't see any bulldozers.
> 
> And imagine that...they're "working in freezing temperatures". No **** Sherlock, it's winter and it snows in the winter when it's below freezing.


I'm trying to fix it at the moment. Who gets the bill?


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't see any bulldozers.
> 
> And imagine that...they're "working in freezing temperatures". No **** Sherlock, it's winter and it snows in the winter when it's below freezing.


It can stop now?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm trying to fix it at the moment. Who gets the bill?
> View attachment 253313


Looks like a Sooooooper Dooooooper Mod was in your hood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> It can stop now?


Summer?

Yes, summer can stop now.

Although it is pretty nice today.


----------



## Western1

Send out sno contracts in a month


----------



## BUFF

It's a dry heat.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

🖕


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't see any bulldozers.
> 
> And imagine that...they're "working in freezing temperatures". No **** Sherlock, it's winter and it snows in the winter when it's below freezing.


Thats what you get when the news idiots are either women or guys that played with Barbies growing up.


----------



## EWSplow

We got a pretty good soaker this morning, then it was sunny, raining lightly now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty much fell apart by the time it hit land. 

If we're lucky we'll get .002" out of this one.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty much fell apart by the time it hit land.
> 
> If we're lucky we'll get .002" out of this one.


I looked at the radar earlier. I think it went toward south bent.


----------



## BUFF

Partly cloudy, 5-6mph breeze and 72*......
so pretty nice day to paint.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

One source said it was an Alberta clipper rain event. Weather. gov says we’re getting .01


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I looked at the radar earlier. I think it went toward south bent.


Yes good soaking, future shows more later...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes good soaking, future shows more later...


Its sunning here now. The 2nd wave barely got the pavement wet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice LaRue Tactical hat...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes good soaking, future shows more later...


Today?

This month?

This summer?

This fall? 

This winter?

Next spring?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Today?
> 
> This month?
> 
> This summer?
> 
> This fall?
> 
> This winter?
> 
> Next spring?


Yes.


----------



## BUFF

Listening to the thunder roll, it's awesome.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Listening to the thunder roll, it's awesome.
> View attachment 253417


Take it to the joker music thread fella....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Listening to the thunder roll, it's awesome.
> View attachment 253417


Okay Garth.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Okay Garth.


Little late there spanky...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little late there spanky...


How so Buttwheat?


----------



## BUFF

Isolated storm cell.








Fatal Larimer County flood caused by 20-minute downpour on burn scar


The Friday evening flood killed two people and destroyed a home about 20 miles west of Fort Collins.



www.coloradoan.com


----------



## BUFF

Fairy dust storm to power windmills....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snow on the ground in Grand Rapids, not much though…


----------



## BUFF

She looks cold....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> She looks cold....
> View attachment 253546


That’s a reaction from where Joe’s hand is.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The temps supposed to drop 14* and come back up in a matter of 3 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least it's a dry heat...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least it's a dry heat...
> 
> View attachment 253549


Even with this heat the humidity hasn’t been terrible like normal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That green area in the middle is from the shop to my house, no rain. I can hear thunder north and south of me.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That green area in the middle is from the shop to my house, no rain. I can hear thunder north and south of me.
> View attachment 253554


So you're in a dry slot..... that could be rough....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> So you're in a dry slot..... that could be rough....


It’s all done, I never left the porch.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s all done, I never left the porch.
> View attachment 253556


We didn't get much compared to what the radar was showing. 
Didn't even get the bottom of a bucket wet, and the sandbox is dry lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

When I got up this morning I checked the radar...looked like a nice shower had gone through. But the pavement was dry.

Checked RadarScope and there wasn't squat on it. Someone really cranked up the gain. 

Another line was forming at the lakeshore, that pretty much fell apart by the time it got here.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> That green area in the middle is from the shop to my house, no rain. I can hear thunder north and south of me.
> View attachment 253554


The storm couldn't find Lapeer?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s all done, I never left the porch.
> View attachment 253556


Like the weed hopper, what does it have for wings.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Like the weed hopper, what does it have for wings.


Looks like one of his kustum egress window wells/fire pits...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The storm couldn't find Lapeer?


Big surprise?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Like the weed hopper, what does it have for wings.


No wings pretty much just what you see


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks like one of his kustum egress window wells/fire pits...


Truck fenders?


----------



## Randall Ave

We were at 92, with humidity at 52, dewpoint is at 70. Sweating just sitting still.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> We were at 92, with humidity at 52, dewpoint is at 70. Sweating just sitting still.


That was yesterday here. Today there was some breeze.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> We were at 92, with humidity at 52, dewpoint is at 70. Sweating just sitting still.


Was 88 today with 22% Humidity and DP at 41 with a slight breeze, not a bad day


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Was 88 today with 22% Humidity and DP at 41 with a slight breeze, not a bad day


Came home to the only thing to drink was this. And it sucked. Well, the attachment window is blank, or very faint and not working. It was a bottle of Smirnoff ice watermelon flavor.


----------



## BUFF

Saaaaaawheat.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Saaaaaawheat.....
> 
> View attachment 253574


🖕


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 🖕


So mulch anger.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So mulch anger.....


Nope, 100% jealousy.


----------



## Hydromaster

Had some hail the oother day 








night time lows in the 40-50’s


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A whopping .12" from a fast moving turd floater last night. 

Pretty much OVER before it started. I suppose it will keep the dust down for another 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Western1

Heard some thunder in the middle of the night but no rain here!


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Had some hail the oother day
> View attachment 253584
> 
> night time lows in the 40-50’s


I wish for here, gonna hit 92 today, 97 on Sunday, and I gotta go do some chicken shizzz welding on some trailers that day. I guess shooting for some weight loss.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> A whopping .12" from a fast moving turd floater last night.
> 
> Pretty much OVER before it started. I suppose it will keep the dust down for another 5-10 minutes.


It still cant find Lapeer


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It’s been 3 weeks since we’ve had rain


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s been 3 weeks since we’ve had rain


We've gotten at least a little something every week. 
My rain barrel is still 1/2 full and I water the garden daily when it doesn't rain. 
It was dryer in June as I recall.


----------



## Juniper

Besides a 5 min shower last week, we have not had rain in 6 weeks.
Lawns are roasted here.

And yes, I already took it to Lawnsite and will do so until we get a good soaker!
It's looking like the drought we had in 2020. Good time to now paint the back of the house...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a little rain this morning, about a tenth maybe a bit more


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We got a little rain this morning, about a tenth maybe a bit more


The rain finally found Lapeer?

Maybe half that here.

Looks like @Ajlawn1 is getting his fair share again.


----------



## EWSplow

Supposedly, heavy ran in Kenosha and racine counties this morning, we got sun.
Heavier stuff coming after 6pm, rain, gusts over 60mph, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposedly, heavy ran in Kenosha and racine counties this morning, we got sun.
> Heavier stuff coming after 6pm, rain, gusts over 60mph, etc.


Supposedly a quarter to half tonight and again tomorrow. 

Eye Shirley hope so...getting complaints about brown spots in lawns, thinning...yeah, we're 4" below average for the last 50 days folks. What do you expect?


----------



## EWSplow

Conflicting forecasts between local TV and NWS. TV said high winds. NWS shows 11 mph.
NWS is showing. 3/4" this evening.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Conflicting forecasts between local TV and NWS. TV said high winds.  NWS shows 11 mph.
> NWS is showing. 3/4" this evening.


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The rain finally found Lapeer?
> 
> Maybe half that here.
> 
> Looks like @Ajlawn1 is getting his fair share again.


Nope just cloudy skies here...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope just cloudy skies here...
> 
> View attachment 253609


Adding some more play equipment to back yard?













Where's the tournament this weekend?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nope just cloudy skies here...
> 
> View attachment 253609


Can’t be AJ’s back yard, I don’t see any giant flamingo’s.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Adding some more play equipment to back yard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the tournament this weekend?


Cedar Point... Downriver from Detoilet...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can’t be AJ’s back yard, I don’t see any giant flamingo’s.


I'm sure there's so


LapeerLandscape said:


> Can’t be AJ’s back yard, I don’t see any giant flamingo’s.


That was only at my busha's house...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cedar Point... Downriver from Detoilet...


Oh you don’t want to be down stream from Detroit, Bossplow lives down there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Cedar Point... Downriver from Detoilet...


Just remember...**** flows downstream.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just remember...**** flows downstream.


What?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Downriver


Anyone know how to go back to page 1 in a private conversation?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice light show...3 flashes and instant cracks of thunder so far.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice light show...3 flashes and instant cracks of thunder so far.


About an hour and a half of heavy rain here earlier. 
We're at an outdoor party and toughed it out.


----------



## BUFF

Had a light rain in the am, sun came oot and got to 79* then the sky loaded up and had a shower that dropped the temp to 66*. Pretty nice day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Several more light shows over night.

Well over an inch in the gauge. I'm going to wait until it's OVER before emptying. Guessing around 1.5" so far.

What was weird last night is the power flickered several times before the storm hit but we never lost it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Light show about 5 am and then rain. I opened some windows so I could hear the rain while drinking my coffee, it was great.


----------



## Philbilly2

New variation of the weather rock??? 










This thing has been actually actuate as hell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1.85" by my place. Heard as much as 2.3" west of me.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1.85" by my place. Heard as much as 2.3" west of me.


We got about 1.25.I heard up to 6 inches northwest of here.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Randall Ave

We are at 93 here, but Miami Florida is in the 80s.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> We are at 93 here, but Miami Florida is in the 80s.


Mid 70’s here tomorrow, it will be welcomed


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mid 70’s here tomorrow, it will be welcomed


That will feel cold.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mid 70’s here tomorrow, it will be welcomed


Are you sure the cold front will find Lapeer?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Are you sure the cold front will find Lapeer?


It found us and it’s awesome


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It is pretty nice ootside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

After the last couple weeks it's almost Hoodie weather.


----------



## BUFF

Yesterday got .625" of rain just after I unloaded my pickup from the weekend, don't have to water grass this week.


----------



## BUFF

Had a nice shower roll through leaving .2" of moisture and the best thing was it went from 82* to 67* in a few minutes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well this isn't looking good.









100° Next Week?? – Not!


Sizzlin’ Sandcastles!! Look at what the models were hinting at one week ago. Could it reach 100 degrees next week? The peak of the heat next week is still a week away, but some of our compute…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## BUFF

Twister in eastern Colorado by the Cansasses border yesterday 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552085948258729985


----------



## Hydromaster

like some weather guesser’s temperature map,,, cooler than average.


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining.

Edit; pouring. Went to the truck to get something. Hunkering down until it passes.


----------



## BUFF

Saaawheet


----------



## Western1

Wtf looks like AJ getting another dumping of rain?


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Its raining.
> 
> Edit; pouring. Went to the truck to get something. Hunkering down until it passes.


Hoping we would get something today. Only rained for a short burst on east side of town.

Bugs sure like this hot weather. Hosing lawns with insectide. Three more calls today.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Hoping we would get something today. Only rained for a short burst on east side of town.
> 
> Bugs sure like this hot weather. Hosing lawns with insectide. Three more calls today.


I think what we got went more southeast. 
Early this morning the radar showed rIn, but nothing hit the ground. 
That little burst late morning wasn't much, but it helped.


----------



## BUFF

Got another .4" last night which gets us aboot 1.3" of rain since Sunday and more showers later today. No need to water grass for a while.

North East of me they got some good size hail last night.








Golf ball hail, ominous clouds and heavy rain visit Northern Colorado


Community members sent in their photos from the wild weather Wednesday in Wellington and beyond. Here are those and our staff photos from Thursday.




www.coloradoan.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy hail!!!

Must have been a heck of a tundertorm!!!


----------



## EWSplow

We got a little shower early this morning. Enough to make the ground wet. The pavement was dry by 7:30. I guess every little bit helps.

70 with low humidity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Humisery is finally dropping, still way too high.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy hail!!!
> 
> Must have been a heck of a tundertorm!!!


Estes Park got a little hail too/to/tue/2/II


----------



## DeVries

with a freeking tooth bucket no less. Holy smokes, wonder what that lot looks like now


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> with a freeking tooth bucket no less. Holy smokes, wonder what that lot looks like now


And tires/tyres over the curb in the sod too.


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Hydromaster

You could’ve just said you’re expecting a turd floater.


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> Got another .4" last night which gets us aboot 1.3" of rain since Sunday and more showers later today. No need to water grass for a while.
> 
> North East of me they got some good size hail last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf ball hail, ominous clouds and heavy rain visit Northern Colorado
> 
> 
> Community members sent in their photos from the wild weather Wednesday in Wellington and beyond. Here are those and our staff photos from Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coloradoan.com


Does everyone out there carry a handy dandy pocket hail guide?


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> Does everyone out there carry a handy dandy pocket hail guide?
> 
> View attachment 253787


Probably a weather nerd/groupie got it from a dot com....


----------



## BUFF

77* no wind and kind of dry..... been hydrating all day and still whizzing yella....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Probably dew two da bier yur drinkin...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably dew two da bier yur drinkin...


Got a good rotation going Lattee to Saddle Bronco Brown with Amber being the pivot point...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got a good rotation going Lattee to Saddle Bronco Brown with Amber being the pivot point...


Lucky ewe...I had to finish oof the Buttwyper that Defcon didn't when he stopped by the other day.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lucky ewe...I had to finish oof the Buttwyper that Defcon didn't when he stopped by the other day.


It's all aboot tactical planning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like the AC is going to continue to get a workoot.










Some rain wood bee nice...guess it isn't very likely.


----------



## DeVries

That precip outlook for the winter would make me happy. Got a shop reno planned and like the house reno 8 yrs ago sucks to get interrupted by snow every few days.


----------



## EWSplow

DeVries said:


> That precip outlook for the winter would make me happy. Got a shop reno planned and like the house reno 8 yrs ago sucks to get interrupted by snow every few days.


You can do what I did...quit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> That precip outlook for the winter would make me happy. Got a shop reno planned and like the house reno 8 yrs ago sucks to get interrupted by snow every few days.


Yeah, we were going to redo the shop bathroom this winter...then it snowed. And snowed. And snowed.

Average winter but it was just enough to keep us from having extra time.


----------



## DeVries

EWSplow said:


> You can do what I did...quit.


I've got too many good staff that rely on full-time work. I'm not about to start hiring all new staff in the spring. I might as well go behind the shop and shoot myself then.


----------



## EWSplow

DeVries said:


> I've got too many good staff that rely on full-time work. I'm not about to start hiring all new staff in the spring. I might as well go behind the shop and shoot myself then.


Employees are over rated...at least mine is.


----------



## EWSplow

Its already 74* and humid, and its cloudy. Fortunately, there's a little breeze. 
The local news is forecasting possible storms for Wednesday.


----------



## Kinport

Since mid the beginning of June and maybe a little before we’ve had one rain shower. Dry and mid to high 90’s everyday. Woke up this morning to grey skies,wet ground, and dark clouds on the horizon. Supposed to pour a little 6 yard shop this morning. With how hard it’s been getting mud I really don’t want to reschedule. Decisions, decisions


----------



## BossPlow2010

Kinport said:


> Since mid the beginning of June and maybe a little before we’ve had one rain shower. Dry and mid to high 90’s everyday. Woke up this morning to grey skies,wet ground, and dark clouds on the horizon. Supposed to pour a little 6 yard shop this morning. With how hard it’s been getting mud I really don’t want to reschedule. Decisions, decisions
> View attachment 253921


We were supposed to have strong storms yesterday and 1.5” of rain.
checked the rain gauge when I got home and emptied the dust out of it…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So around 4AM the guess was for half to three quarters tomorrow and 1-2" overnight. By 6 it had dropped to a tenth to quarter tomorrow and half to three quarters overnight. 

Still guessing at a tenth to quarter tomorrow and now a quarter to half overnight.

I'm going with a few light sprinkles by Thursday morning.


----------



## EWSplow

Kinport said:


> Since mid the beginning of June and maybe a little before we’ve had one rain shower. Dry and mid to high 90’s everyday. Woke up this morning to grey skies,wet ground, and dark clouds on the horizon. Supposed to pour a little 6 yard shop this morning. With how hard it’s been getting mud I really don’t want to reschedule. Decisions, decisions
> View attachment 253921


You should have scheduled it earlier...if you want rain, order concrete.


----------



## Kinport

EWSplow said:


> You should have scheduled it earlier...if you want rain, order concrete.


I usually just wash my truck


----------



## BUFF

Kinport said:


> I usually just wash my truck


Do the same to make it rain or snow


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> We were supposed to have strong storms yesterday and 1.5” of rain.
> checked the rain gauge when I got home and emptied the dust out of it…
> View attachment 253922


Exactly!!!


----------



## Kinport

Went ahead and went for it. Couple of rain drops while I was floating it had me sweating but we survived. We need the rain bad but I’m glad it didn’t come today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That fence going to be the Leaning Fence of Eyeduhoe?


----------



## EWSplow

Kinport said:


> Went ahead and went for it. Couple of rain drops while I was floating it had me sweating but we survived. We need the rain bad but I’m glad it didn’t come today
> View attachment 253936


Better than installing concrete in full sun.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Kinport said:


> Went ahead and went for it. Couple of rain drops while I was floating it had me sweating but we survived. We need the rain bad but I’m glad it didn’t come today
> View attachment 253936


Wait a minute, are you that mythical concrete contractor who, after breaking the irrigation lines, doesn't go ahead and pour the slab right on top of them? Looks like you may have even capped them and pulled them out of the ground so the irrigation contractor can find them? I've only heard of your kind in irrigation fairy tales.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That fence going to be the Leaning Fence of Eyeduhoe?


Neighbor had their plastic fence snap at the ground due to a stiff breeze this past winter.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Neighbor had their plastic fence snap at the ground due to a stiff breeze this past winter.


Was there tire tracks and empty fireball bottles near by, might not have been the breeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it's raining...


----------



## EWSplow

It's raining here too. Doesn't look like it'll last long, but maybe more later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> It's raining here too. Doesn't look like it'll last long, but maybe more later.


Yeah, supposed to be "torrential" rains or something later. Also a heat warning, but as thick as the clouds are right now, that isn't going to happen.

That little 5 minute shower did increase the humisery nicely though.

Rainfall guesses are all over the place...again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And now it's tundering...


----------



## SHAWZER

Is it Raining in Lapeer ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## magnatrac

No rain here yet but might as well be, I'm soaked...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah, supposed to be "torrential" rains or something later. Also a heat warning, but as thick as the clouds are right now, that isn't going to happen.
> 
> That little 5 minute shower did increase the humisery nicely though.
> 
> Rainfall guesses are all over the place...again.


No rain, but the humisery is like a sauna. 80*, but it sure feels hotter. I'm sweating just from typing. 

Oh, a couple more drops falling now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blue skies and some kinda sticky...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Is it Raining in Lapeer ?


NO


----------



## LapeerLandscape

83 doesn’t feel too bad with a nice breeze just light enough to not blow over a fence


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Blue skies and some kinda sticky...


Same here.... the 40% humidity is a killer....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Same here.... the 40% humidity is a killer....


Our humisery could be 40%...if the temp was 130.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks to be going north of us


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning currently...walked ootside to make a call and heard a rumble of tunder oof to da sout.

This isn't the slightest bit annoying since I sent the crews back out..


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks to be going north of us
> View attachment 253960


It couldn't find Lapeer. Do you think it'll find meaford?


----------



## SHAWZER

It found us a few times now today ........ and a Tornado warning .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> It found us a few times now today ........ and a Tornado warning .


Set the trash oot.


----------



## EWSplow

SHAWZER said:


> It found us a few times now today ........ and a Tornado warning .


We didn't want you to feel left out, so we sent a participation award.


----------



## SHAWZER

I say it is Raining in Lapeer now ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> I say it is Raining in Lapeer now ........


Started about 15 minutes ago so I headed home. Windy, thunder, sideways rain, branches down and warnings on the tube. Time for a nap.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I say it is Raining in Lapeer now ........


That's just Randy crying aboot the Fireball truck going up in flames earlier this week......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More tunder and flashy things. 

Pretty mulch ready to call it a day. A day that we lost more money than usual.


----------



## magnatrac

Just got a quick inch in about 30 minutes, looks like a bit more to the west.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ooo, looks like it’s just close enough to fizzle
Out and go north, that’s ok, The weather morons haven’t been wrong yet today, and they’re overdue…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The seament was just about dry now it’s wet again


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> A day that we lost more money than usual.


Something has got to offset all those Bella profits, don't want to give it all to the government


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow, it’s actually raining!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> The seament was just about dry now it’s wet again


Ran oot of Fireball at the memorial service...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow, it’s actually raining!
> View attachment 253983


8.8 average MPG holy snikey.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow, it’s actually raining!
> View attachment 253983


Does the bobblehead work better than the radio?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does the bobblehead work better than the radio?


Doesn’t look like the wipers work either


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ruh roh...Squatch might want to start working on that manbun.


----------



## Hydromaster

Forecasting a high of 60° for tomorrow,
Must be a polar vortex.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## Hydromaster

If you like rain.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

72* at 7am
Humidity 90
Dew point 69
Hi of 90* today
YUK


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 72* at 7am
> Humidity 90
> Dew point 69
> Hi of 90* today
> YUK


Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> 72* at 7am
> Humidity 90
> Dew point 69
> Hi of 90* today
> YUK


Getting back into the Midwest this morning from Myrtle Beach... I have never experienced that kind of humidity before... Walked out at 530 one morning this past week and pretty much lost my breath. If there wasn't a breeze it's pretty much the devil's crotch there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's going to take a lot of sandwiches to stay hydrated today.

How does one know what the devil's crotch is like?


----------



## EWSplow

I'm sweating doing nothing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I'm sweating doing nothing.


Sounds hotter then the devil's crotch...


----------



## NYH1

Warm steamy one today boys! 







I


----------



## Hydromaster

Moisting 
55°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/us-gets-first-winter-storm-warning-of-the-season/1228306?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=news_tab


----------



## DeVries

I could use a good snowstorm now. It's to freeking hot out.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds hotter then the devil's crotch...


No idea what that's like, but ...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> No idea what that's like, but ...


Sounds like someone I was married to


----------



## EWSplow

After dinner, we went for a swim. Probably 10-15* different temperature at the lake than on top of the hill. Anywho, I was walking on my hands and somehow managed to scrape my nose on the bottom. Life's tough when you're stupid. 
At least the old lady and mutt came home unscathed.


----------



## prezek

Ajlawn1 said:


> Getting back into the Midwest this morning from Myrtle Beach... I have never experienced that kind of humidity before... Walked out at 530 one morning this past week and pretty much lost my breath. If there wasn't a breeze it's pretty much the devil's crotch there...
> 
> View attachment 254055


Just got to Hilton head island, south of myrtle a few hours ago…it’s cool down here compared to maryland this past week…humidity has been rough.


----------



## magnatrac

We spent the day at the lake today burning dinosaur bones lol . It was stupid hot and hard to even cool down with the water temp at 84 degrees!
If you dove down it felt good, but way to warm on the surface....

Should have gone to st Clair and the south channel, that's a cool mid 60's right now!!!

Good news is I have a backup captain ( or DD) Tyler got his boaters safety license lol.


----------



## Western1

78 degrees 78 % humisery and feels like 84 at 6:30 in the morning!!! Wow can’t wait for winter!!!
Checked oil in daughters car at 5:45 am and started to sweat


----------



## Hydromaster

51°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

So hot out already my windows are sweating


----------



## EWSplow

It was 74* with 72* dew point at 6:30. 
It didn't feel too bad, but I think the sun is coming out now.
It rained a little early this morning. 
Scattered showers off and on all day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

10:30 and already 86*


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here .......


----------



## Hydromaster

9:02am, 62°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Same here .......


Except in metric?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , is Metric hotter or cooler ? I forget


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Yes , is Metric hotter or cooler ? I forget


At -40 it is


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad steamy...


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tad steamy...
> View attachment 254100


Blablabla


----------



## Western1

They’ve been talking about possible local heavy rainfall here too. Probably to cover there a$$!


----------



## Western1

Local water authority recommends getting valuables off basement floor!!! Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> They’ve been talking about possible local heavy rainfall here too. Probably to cover there a$$!


Kinda hard to not rain with this humisery.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Major cool down this week, might be time to go back to work...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?

Alaska?


----------



## m_ice

Farmers’ Almanac Predicts Cold, Snowy Winter For Most Of U.S., Here’s Where It Will Be Mild And Dry


As summer winds down, and as people think of cooler temperatures, the question becomes "What will this winter be like?"




www.google.com


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Farmers’ Almanac Predicts Cold, Snowy Winter For Most Of U.S., Here’s Where It Will Be Mild And Dry
> 
> 
> As summer winds down, and as people think of cooler temperatures, the question becomes "What will this winter be like?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Meh... We'll see if the butterflies in Africa flap their wings a different direction...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Steamier..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Farmers’ Almanac Predicts Cold, Snowy Winter For Most Of U.S., Here’s Where It Will Be Mild And Dry
> 
> 
> As summer winds down, and as people think of cooler temperatures, the question becomes "What will this winter be like?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Sure


----------



## Luther

m_ice said:


> Farmers’ Almanac Predicts Cold, Snowy Winter For Most Of U.S., Here’s Where It Will Be Mild And Dry
> 
> 
> As summer winds down, and as people think of cooler temperatures, the question becomes "What will this winter be like?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Looking forward to a cold and snowy winter. For the first time in a long long time its gonna be really nice to only deal with shoveling my driveway and sidewalk lol. Would love to see heavy dumpings on occasions before or after I spend a month on the southwest, and a second month on the southeast coast of Florida this winter. Not being concerned at all with deicer pricing or availability should add at least 10 years to my lifespan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Looking forward to a cold and snowy winter. For the first time in a long long time its gonna be really nice to only deal with shoveling my driveway and sidewalk lol. Would love to see heavy dumpings on occasions before or after I spend a month on the southwest, and a second month on the southeast coast of Florida this winter. Not being concerned at all with deicer pricing or availability should add at least 10 years to my lifespan.


You're going to miss it, even Defcon said so


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to miss it, even Defcon said so


Did he tell you that when he “Mil’ed” you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Did he tell you that when he “Mil’ed” you?


Lol...he told me he was coming. So I had the cold Buttwyper waiting for him. I don't think he believed me when I said I would. 

I'll have to let him know you compared him to Mil.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...he told me he was coming. So I had the cold Buttwyper waiting for him. I don't think he believed me when I said I would.
> 
> I'll have to let him know you compared him to Mil.


Did it go to waste…he doesn’t drink that anymore. He certainly talks more than Mil, and is always a delight on the golf course.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> Looking forward to a cold and snowy winter. For the first time in a long long time its gonna be really nice to only deal with shoveling my driveway and sidewalk lol. Would love to see heavy dumpings on occasions before or after I spend a month on the southwest, and a second month on the southeast coast of Florida this winter. Not being concerned at all with deicer pricing or availability should add at least 10 years to my lifespan.


You buy a house in The Villages?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> Did it go to waste…he doesn’t drink that anymore. He certainly talks more than Mil, and is always a delight on the golf course.


He doesn't?


----------



## Luther

BossPlow2010 said:


> You buy a house in The Villages?


Nah, not looking to live there. Just a good chunk of the winter. I like long walks on the beach with my wife and dog, and spending the rest of the day hacking away on Bermuda and Bentgrass. It’s sure going to beat waking up a small army in the middle of the night, dealing with truck and equipment breakdowns and endless site checks for 5 months.


----------



## Luther

Mark Oomkes said:


> He doesn't?


He prefers vodka over butwiper now a days


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Luther said:


> He prefers vodka over butwiper now a days


He didn't have any problems drinking the Buttwyper I gave him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just cooling right down...


----------



## BUFF

Had a nice cell roll through yesterday afternoon, rained on/off for aboot 3hrs and got 1.69" of rain.... no need to water grass for the week.


----------



## Western1

Todays high is 87. It’s 90 right now. Guess it’s the mehtrick system?


----------



## SHAWZER

Why ....... are you close to the border ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Why ....... are you close to the border ?


Of what...... insanity?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just cooling right down...


Said that earlier....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Said that earlier....


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


Pay attention Spaulding...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wowzers...the Polish fella was right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That cooldown Shirley happened...overnight. 

I really wouldn't complain if the dewpoint dropped another 15-20°.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That cooldown Shirley happened...overnight.



Old news...


----------



## Randall Ave

Got a temp of 93, humidity is at 47, dew point is at 70. Just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Look who was right about that cool down in Alaska...


















Denali National Park


----------



## Hydromaster

Who does the weather 2?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Look who was right about that cool down in Alaska...
> 
> View attachment 254198
> 
> View attachment 254199
> 
> 
> Denali National Park


Check summer vacation in Alaska off the list


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

More cooldowns in Alaska...

Parks Highway.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> More cooldowns in Alaska...
> 
> Parks Highway.
> 
> View attachment 254239



Thanks for the update...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> More cooldowns in Alaska...
> 
> Parks Highway.
> 
> View attachment 254239


That’s nice


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> More cooldowns in Alaska...
> 
> Parks Highway.
> 
> View attachment 254239


Another month oot and the lower Rockies will be getting snow along with the possibility of snow on the Front Range. Can't get here soon enough IMO


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> More cooldowns in Alaska...
> 
> Parks Highway.
> 
> View attachment 254239


Did you put your plow on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure


----------



## DeVries

In my travels I saw what they called a scenic route to Alaska. I'll pass, not ready for snow just yet thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Blasphemy!


----------



## NYH1

Awesome day today. Mid 70's, sunny, no steam! 

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> More cooldowns in Alaska...
> 
> Parks Highway.
> 
> View attachment 254239


I think barrow got their first sunset a few days ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy shirt!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557529838776250368


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy shirt!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557529838776250368


Fire Vortex?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

37* in Marquette (the UP) this morning, supposed to be a record


----------



## Randall Ave

67* here this morning, felt cold.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> 67* here this morning, felt cold.


It was 62* inside of my house this morning, felt good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> 67* here this morning, felt cold.


We had 55°, not sure if it dropped more but it feels great. 

Must have, supposedly it's only 57° now.


----------



## NYH1

Feels like late Sept. early Oct. here today. 71°, hardly any clouds, nice little breeze! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A little toastier today, especially without mulch of a breeze...but very nice weather finally.


----------



## NYH1

It's 57° out now, supposed to go down to 50° tonight. It usually doesn't go down much past 70° at night in July, August and even early September, weird summer. I'll take cool though! 

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 58*, now, should hit 80*. Shows rain Monday to Wednesday. Need it bad.


----------



## Landgreen

Good soaker this morning. I was planning on finally finishing rain gutter on the house today. Only needed to add the downspout. It's been sitting unfinished since June. Having too much fun doing other things this summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a lovely morning. Said to the warden: When is the last time we woke up to rain and didn't have to scramble/stress/worry about holding crews off, getting work done, telling them to come in and the rain not stopping. 

Still 58° and light to moderate rain, off and on.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> What a lovely morning. Said to the warden: When is the last time we woke up to rain and didn't have to scramble/stress/worry about holding crews off, getting work done, telling them to come in and the rain not stopping.


Get everybody some good raincoats. Problem solved.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Get everybody some good raincoats. Problem solved.


LOL...we send OLM crews out in light rain, sometimes heavy rain. Still a stressor though.

Bella crews...holy crap, first drop of rain and they're wanting to go home. Not even wait it out. Warden is nicer than I am.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...we send OLM crews out in light rain, sometimes heavy rain. Still a stressor though.
> 
> Bella crews...holy crap, first drop of rain and they're wanting to go home. Not even wait it out. Warden is nicer than I am.


Maybe the CEO of Bella hasn’t botany rain gear…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> Get everybody some good raincoats. Problem solved.


This is the guy who was just whining and embellishing about sliding after a blanket broadleaf treatment... Can't imagine during rain the crying...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is the guy who was just whining and embellishing about sliding after a blanket broadleaf treatment... Can't imagine during rain the crying...


It would be silly to apply broadleaf treatment in the rain.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> It would be silly to apply broadleaf treatment in the rain.


Trugreen/ chem lawn does broadleaf pre emergent in the snow…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It would be silly to apply broadleaf treatment in the rain.


You just run it straight with no dilution... Duh...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whoa...the NWS ought to have a shrinkage warning in place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still claiming it's going to get around 70 today. 

It's 57 now...and still raining. And some occasional tunder.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Never made it to 70 here, a couple sprinkles


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Little over an inch so far. Still 57°


----------



## Hydromaster

First fall?






Leaves are 



Changing.


----------



## NYH1

72° and breezy today!  

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice day, pretty sure it never hit 60° and it's still raining.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice day, pretty sure it never hit 60° and it's still raining.


Never rained here at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We set a 24 hour rainfall record for the date and coolest high temp.

Pentwater had almost 4".


----------



## BUFF

Guys I know in Phoenix sent this, guess they've been getting quite a few Haboobs this summer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I had just pulled a dump truck up to the building and went to get out, thought I saw a flash and before my feet hit the ground BANG that lightening strike must have been really close.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> I had just pulled a dump truck up to the building and went to get out, thought I saw a flash and before my feet hit the ground BANG that lightening strike must have been really close.


Does your hair now look like Don Kings?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Does your hair now look like Don Kings?


With a white stripe


----------



## Western1

Sunday on I75 Oakland county


----------



## BUFF

Nice to see the morning temp in the low 50's again


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Sunday on I75 Oakland county


How you getting under that sidewalk for zone 2 and 4?


----------



## Western1

Ha.


----------



## Western1

I think it’s time to go see Hayleigh


----------



## BossPlow2010

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> How you getting under that sidewalk for zone 2 and 4?


Why would need to go under…


----------



## EWSplow

There was some pretty good rumbling last night and early am with a little rain. 
It was sunny a few minutes ago, but looks like a little more rain moving in. 
The radar shows some activity on the east side of the pond...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a little rain for aboot a half hour, got a touch wavy after that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just got a flash flood warning for northern Michigan. 
Here it clouded up, some lightning flash and about 5 minutes of light rain was all we got so far.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Turd floater last night, turd floater now... What a turd town...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just trying to wash the $hit from Inditucky away...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Turd floater last night, turd floater now... What a turd town...
> 
> View attachment 254651


Feels just like home


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Feels just like home


Makes sense as you are in Meatchickin too...


----------



## BUFF

1st snow of the 22/23 season.  









America's Mountain gets another round of summer snow


Snow fell on some of Colorado's highest peaks on both Sunday and Monday.




www.9news.com


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> 1st snow of the 22/23 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Mountain gets another round of summer snow
> 
> 
> Snow fell on some of Colorado's highest peaks on both Sunday and Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.9news.com


That’s some elevation


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> That’s some elevation


Yeah it's up there a away......... in Ford and Yamaha country.....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Yeah it's up there a away......... in Ford and Yamaha country.....


My 73 Pontiac made it up...and back down.
It was a beautiful fall day (sep, or Oct) in Colorado Springs. Tee shirts and shorts and we decided to drive up. It looked like those pictures on top and everyone else was wearing winter jackets. We were young and dumb.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> My 73 Pontiac made it up...and back down.
> It was a beautiful fall day (sep, or Oct) in Colorado Springs. Tee shirts and shorts and we decided to drive up. It looked like those pictures on top and everyone else was wearing winter jackets. We were young and dumb.


did you see the chairlift at the ski area?

( I was on the crew that installed it.)


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> My 73 Pontiac made it up...and back down.
> It was a beautiful fall day (sep, or Oct) in Colorado Springs. Tee shirts and shorts and we decided to drive up. It looked like those pictures on top and everyone else was wearing winter jackets. We were young and dumb.


At 120MPH?


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> did you see the chairlift at the ski area?
> 
> ( I was on the crew that installed it.)


Ewe were probably a junior in high school.
Did you spend your summers installing chairlifts?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> At 120MPH?


Only on the way down.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Ewe were probably a junior in high school.
> Did you spend your summers installing chairlifts?


quite a few. A lift like that one doesn’t take all summer, I’ve put up 3 in the same summer

I think pikes was around the early 80’s.


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> quite a few. A lift like that one doesn’t take all summer, I’ve put up 3 in the same summer
> 
> I think pikes was around the early 80’s.


Pre 1980...I'm old.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Pre 1980...I'm old.


my first time there I wuz around 4-6yr old,
Mid60’s by the pics I’ve seen. The first time I really rember I wuz around 12yr


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> my first time there I wuz around 4-6yr old,
> Mid60’s by the pics I’ve seen. The first time I really rember I wuz around 12yr


Was there even a road?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Was there even a road?


Just a jacka$$ trail...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just a jacka$$ trail...


sorry I missed ewu.


----------



## cwren2472

Well, that's something I haven't seen in a looooooong time


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Well, that's something I haven't seen in a looooooong time
> 
> View attachment 254779


Better get your "clam digger" pants on.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Better get your "clam digger" pants on.....


You're assuming he doesn't wear those every day...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cwren2472 said:


> Well, that's something I haven't seen in a looooooong time
> 
> View attachment 254779


Which state?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're assuming he doesn't wear those every day...


He is in Chowdar country and very possible....


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Which state?


They're all the same back there, small, over populated and no shortage of very opinionated people....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Which state?


The one with the high taxes.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The current weather on pikes peak from my old truck driver


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> The current weather on pikes peak from my old truck driver
> View attachment 254783


..it happens....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> They're all the same back there, small, over populated and no shortage of very opinionated people....


BUFF you forgot 'use too much salt on the roads'. You seem to be softening a bit on your opinion of the east....


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Break out the fur lined speedo!


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 254804


Waterspouts?


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric Water Twister .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A couple days ago.


----------



## Hydromaster

Needs salt


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 254833
> 
> 
> A couple days ago.


Wow your warden sends you all kinds of crap off Bookface...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 254833
> 
> 
> A couple days ago.


We're aboot 2 weeks away from the 1st freeze recorded in Denver and closing in on 1st measurable snow in a couple weeks too.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Needs salt


Vancouvering


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Needs salt


I thought that was salt...ethical like in Vancover.


----------



## SHAWZER

BUFF said:


> We're aboot 2 weeks away from the 1st freeze recorded in Denver and closing in on 1st measurable snow in a couple weeks too.


Just curious , are you in the seat of a Cat loader again this winter ?


----------



## SHAWZER

A local Contractor is trying to get me to operate a small machine this winter blowing snow .
Might be interesting .........


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> A local Contractor is trying to get me to operate a small machine this winter blowing snow .
> Might be interesting .........


I hear American operators are demanding $97.08 in Kanadatucky currency an hour here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I heard a rumour of $30/hour to run a blower tractor...no experience on the part of the operator.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ajlawn1 said:


> I hear American operators are demanding $97.08 in Kanadatucky currency an hour here...


Small camper on my truck and sneak across the border for that money .........

Wife can clean snow off her own suv .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard a rumour of $30/hour to run a blower tractor...no experience on the part of the operator.


The guys I'm referring to are over qualified... They work on their own containment plows with HD saw horses...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Small camper on my truck and sneak across the border for that money .........


Better fly to Mehico first. Northern border is closed, southern is wide open. 

5 Kannadians just arrested for jet skiing to Detoilet.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Just curious , are you in the seat of a Cat loader again this winter ?


I'm curious tue/to/two/too/2/II/dose..... The guy doesn't really have his "poop in a group" and has a hard time planning ahead more than a couple weeks at best.
I figure I'll give him till mid September and then contact him about if I haven't heard anything from him. If I do it again I'll be going for a 12% increase in wages.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> The guys I'm referring to are over qualified... They work on their own containment plows with HD saw horses...


Safety 4th


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 5 Kannadians just arrested for jet skiing to Detoilet.


Frost back invasion eh...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> The guys I'm referring to are over qualified... They work on their own containment plows with HD saw horses...


You said you didnt know where Lapeer was yet you describe it perfectly


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You said you didnt know where Lapeer was yet you describe it perfectly


Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh... that's the first place that came to mind...


----------



## Luther

SHAWZER said:


> A local Contractor is trying to get me to operate a small machine this winter blowing snow .
> Might be interesting .........


----------



## Luther

I would run one of Marks blowers this winter between my stints in Florida. Gotta pay me on cash though…I hate paying tax


----------



## SHAWZER

Luther said:


> View attachment 254864


Small Kubota machine , cab is bigger than the rest of it .


----------



## Luther

SHAWZER said:


> Small Kubota machine , cab is bigger than the rest of it .


----------



## Western1

Nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where are those metric twisters?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere!
> 
> View attachment 254966


Lake effect?


----------



## DeVries

30 an hour for running a tractor is cheap. We paid that 5 years ago.


----------



## Ajlawn1

That got pretty serious...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> 30 an hour for running a tractor is cheap. We paid that 5 years ago.


With no experience?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That got pretty serious...


Do you need another unicorn floatie that blows water oot its horn?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Raining and pouring…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You're a concrete monkey now?


----------



## BossPlow2010

I asked if they knew defcon, they said who…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I asked if they knew defcon, they said who…


Probably lucky you didn't get your a$$ beat...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere....again!!!










@Ajlawn1 better strap down his unicorn...


----------



## SHAWZER

Outdoor John Deere wash .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Batten the hatches!

And rainbow unicorn floaties..


----------



## EWSplow

We were at the old lady's staff party yesterday.
The lake after the rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Things just got a bit breezy...


----------



## Hydromaster

Sew no unicorns?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Sew no unicorns?


No time to check its here! Just moved all my vehicles on the East side of all my trees...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy... Buddy 5 miles West...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wowzers...the streetlights came on early...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice light show...and rumbling.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's over.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wowzers...the streetlights came on early...


Time to go home ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Time to go home ?


If I use that as a guide, I get to home before I get to work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shirley dropped the temp and dewpoint nicely.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy... Buddy 5 miles West...
> 
> View attachment 255011


Is that a fake plant?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that a fake plant?


He is Polish, want me to axe...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> He is Polish, want me to axe...


Ewe shur?

It is green side up...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy... Buddy 5 miles West...
> 
> View attachment 255011


Rookie.....
When my kids had a trampoline I drove 1" dia rebar into the ground 3' and used ratchet straps to hold it in place.
Watched a trampoline fly into a neighbors house, took oot gutter, down spout, siding, a window then it hit his pickup and hosed it up too.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Rookie.....
> When my kids had a trampoline I drove 1" dia rebar into the ground 3' and used ratchet straps to hold it in place.
> Watched a trampoline fly into a neighbors house, took oot gutter, down spout, siding, a window then it hit his pickup and hosed it up too.


They make a nice light show when they go into the power lines…


----------



## BossPlow2010

Woa!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Woa!


You riding @Ajlawn1 rainbow unicorn floatie?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Woa!
> View attachment 255023


It’s rolling in by me now, lots of wind and swirling fast moving clouds with just light rain and distant thunder


----------



## SHAWZER

Found you , is Meaford next ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Found you , is Meaford next ?


That depend does your calendar have Monday the 29th or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake Meatclucker at Charlevoix.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 255041
> 
> 
> Lake Meatclucker at Charlevoix.


----------



## NYH1

Rained all day long....sucks! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564398194343256065


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Now that's a haboob!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564487754838335490


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere!!!









3rd Year La Nina and a Winter Blizzard?


This is a 3rd year of La Nina. The map below shows sea-surface temperature anomaly. Areas in blue have cooler than average water temperatures for late August and areas in yellow, orange and red hav…




www.woodtv.com





Another Groundhog day blizzard???


----------



## Western1

Will see


----------



## Ajlawn1

Who's Will?


----------



## Randall Ave

So we should have Will check out the snow records for the season 2010-11?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 255086


So, Nebraska will be snow free while Austin, Texas can expect to be bombarded with snow? Sounds totally plausible to me. 


I blame Putin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> So, Nebraska will be snow free while Austin, Texas can expect to be bombarded with snow? Sounds totally plausible to me.
> 
> 
> I blame Putin.


Take it to the negative Nancy thread fella!


----------



## Hydromaster

cwren2472 said:


> So, Nebraska will be snow free while Austin, Texas can expect to be bombarded with snow? Sounds totally plausible to me.
> 
> 
> I blame Putin.


----------



## cwren2472

This is super secret and shouldn't be revealed to anyone else which is why I'm making it publicly available on an internet forum

Keep it hush-hush, obviously


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> So, Nebraska will be snow free while Austin, Texas can expect to be bombarded with snow? Sounds totally plausible to me.
> 
> 
> I blame Putin.


No snow........ That means Tanking season is longer....


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> This is super secret and shouldn't be revealed to anyone else which is why I'm making it publicly available on an internet forum
> 
> Keep it hush-hush, obviously
> 
> View attachment 255091


Bizzy day eh...


----------



## cwren2472

I apologize for leaving out our neighbors to the North


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Caribou?

What aboot reindeer?


----------



## Hydromaster

Are the ones with the red noses all liquored up on fireball?

Asking for a fellow on Plowsite


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Caribou?
> 
> What aboot reindeer?


Everyone knows reindeer are imaginary like Santa Claus and temporary tax increases


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Everyone knows reindeer are imaginary like Santa Claus and temporary tax increases


Guess you're not getting any Christmas presents this year...unless Rudolph decides to deposit something on your roof.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> View attachment 255086


Pfft...


----------



## Hydromaster

By hot do you mean lower 70’s to mid 60’s
Then.
Yes

Watch for a cold front to across the northern states around the 8th-9th September.
becoming more seasonal than summerish.

I would’ve made up a map but I was bizzy


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> By hot do you mean lower 70’s to mid 60’s
> Then.
> Yes


No.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pfft...
> 
> View attachment 255097


Are you a woman? Changing your mind constantly?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you a woman? Changing your mind constantly?
> 
> View attachment 255099


That was last week's forecast silly...


----------



## Hydromaster

looks like rain


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 255154
> 
> looks like rain


You might be on to something...  .or on something....


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Caribou?
> 
> What aboot reindeer?


My yard?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> You might be on to something...  .or on something....


you must be “perineum sunning".


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> you must be “perineum sunning".


Well.... That sure took a different durection quickly...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Well.... That sure took a different durection quickly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning, light breeze off the Straits and 61° in Northern Meatclucker.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A little cool here, great day for a fire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> A little cool here, great day for a fire.
> View attachment 255272


I threw a "yule" log on last night. There was about a 1/3 left this morning and we've kept it going all day.


----------



## BUFF

85* with 6mph breeze and 16% humisery.....


----------



## NYH1

75°, breezy, a little cloudy....smokin' rib's! 🐖

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> 85* with 6mph breeze and 16% humisery.....


85* here to, but humidity is around 60.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> 85* with 6mph breeze and 16% humisery.....


 U just need some dry lighting


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr










Saw 39 for a few minutes.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr
> 
> View attachment 255301
> 
> 
> Saw 39 for a few minutes.


What's with the 74* temp in the pickup...... Grandpa.....


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> U just need some dry lighting


Yeah....... I'm going with no


----------



## Randall Ave

Now it is 70*, humidity is at 99, dewpoint is at 69.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> What's with the 74* temp in the pickup...... Grandpa.....


Warden was with me and defrogging the winders.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Warden was with me and defrogging the winders.


SKWBE


----------



## NYH1

Raining all day....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

72 here got some windows open and the heaters probably running on the pool, should warm up in a day or 3


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 72 here got some windows open and the heaters probably running on the pool, should warm up in a day or 3


Tad too mulch humisery after feeling so nice this morning. 

Emptying the crap oot of the 5ver, time for it to go down the road.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tad too mulch humisery after feeling so nice this morning.
> 
> Emptying the crap oot of the 5ver, time for it to go down the road.


So you bought that motor home slash prison bus thingy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> So you bought that motor home slash prison bus thingy.


Well...duh


----------



## cwren2472

It’s raining….


----------



## cwren2472

cwren2472 said:


> It’s raining….
> 
> View attachment 255343
> 
> 
> View attachment 255341
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255342


couple more


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well...duh


see ya by the river


----------



## Western1

Heard you were getting some rain. Everything ok at homestead?


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> couple more
> 
> View attachment 255345
> 
> View attachment 255346


Sounds like you prematurely pulled your boat out too soon...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like you prematurely pulled your boat out too soon...


Nice redundancy...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice redundancy...


Just trying to be adequate enough...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Keep working on it again...


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> couple more
> 
> View attachment 255345
> 
> View attachment 255346


That van is to close to the river.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow! What a concept, instead of mopping the rain this guy is raking it…


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow! What a concept, instead of mopping the rain this guy is raking it…
> View attachment 255352


Clearing drains


----------



## Hydromaster

So he’s raking it in.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Clearing drains


I don’t think it’s working…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don’t think it’s working…


Are you sure?

How can you tell?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Keep working on it again...


I did already...


----------



## cwren2472

Western1 said:


> Heard you were getting some rain. Everything ok at homestead?


Yes, those photos are close enough to make my local news but we are only at About 2” here.


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like you prematurely pulled your boat out too soon...


You sure about that ?


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> You sure about that ?
> View attachment 255363


Well, you can just walk out and check your lobster traps.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> You sure about that ?
> View attachment 255363


Have you thought about renting a mini excavator and moving some of those boulders to your
Front lawn?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you thought about renting a mini excavator and moving some of those boulders to your
> Front lawn?


Why so he can post buried equipment pics like you...?


----------



## Juniper

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you thought about renting a mini excavator and moving some of those boulders to your
> Front lawn?


Someone would probably call the Department of Environmental Management if he did that and fines could be inbound.

We got reprimanded for using a york rake on a long strap to clear vegetation on a local pond here. They told us we could clear by hand but not use mechanical equipment. 
The tractor pulling the rake was not in the water but on land the whole time. They didn't care and shut us down.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why so he can post buried equipment pics like you...?


I’m sure the bottom is pretty rocky, probably won’t have any problems at all


----------



## BossPlow2010

Juniper said:


> Someone would probably call the Department of Environmental Management if he did that and fines could be inbound.
> 
> We got reprimanded for using a york rake on a long strap to clear vegetation on a local pond here. They told us we could clear by hand but not use mechanical equipment.
> The tractor pulling the rake was not in the water but on land the whole time. They didn't care and shut us down.


They have a machine here,
Looks like this


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> I’m sure the bottom is pretty rocky, probably won’t have any problems at all


What makes you think its rocky?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> What makes you think its rocky?


All squirrels look the same?


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> What makes you think its rocky?


Idk, lucky guess.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> I’m sure the bottom is pretty rocky, probably won’t have any problems at all


K. You might be an experienced scuba Steve, but when it comes to mechanical equipment around wet or even damp soil my guess is you should just check your bottle for a NOS label... This is water... Besides a mini wouldn't pick up half those stones showing...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> K. You might be an experienced scuba Steve, but when it comes to mechanical equipment around wet or even damp soil my guess is you should just check your bottle for a NOS label... This is water... Besides a mini wouldn't pick up half those stones showing...


They’re in water, they’re lighter…


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> They’re in water, they’re lighter…


Think that theory only applies to gals that winter easy...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Should just cover the rocks over with top soil until you don’t see them anymore


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you thought about renting a mini excavator and moving some of those boulders to your
> Front lawn?


Edit: What @Juniper said.

Back when I first moved here I asked exactly that on a local FB group. All of the Whiny azz rock huggers came out of the wood work to explain why I can’t do that. A neighbor tried just That a few months ago and got a visit from the DEM as expected

I’ve heard a rumor that you can use an electric winch to drag them around though….


----------



## Hydromaster

cwren2472 said:


> What @BUFF said. Back when I first moved here I asked exactly that on a local FB group. All of the Whiny azz rock huggers came out of the wood work to explain why I can’t do that. A local neighbor tried just That a few months ago and got a visit from the DEM as expected
> 
> I’ve heard a rumor that you can use an electric winch to drag them around though….


I thought you just had really big snails.


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> What @BUFF said. Back when I first moved here I asked exactly that on a local FB group. All of the Whiny azz rock huggers came out of the wood work to explain why I can’t do that. A neighbor tried just That a few months ago and got a visit from the DEM as expected
> 
> I’ve heard a rumor that you can use an electric winch to drag them around though….


He did...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Emptying the crap oot of the 5ver, time for it to go down the road.


Upgrading to a plug in MoHo to toe your plug in Heep and his/hers plug in Vespa's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Upgrading to a plug in MoHo to toe your plug in Heep and his/hers plug in Vespa's?


SKWBE

Happy?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE
> 
> Happy?


So mulch anger


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

*US National Weather Service Riverton Wyoming *
1d · 





















Say it ain't SNOW!!!






















Here is a look at the first accumulating snow flakes of the season in Wyoming on Powder River Pass in the Bighorn Mountains this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 255504
> 
> 
> *US National Weather Service Riverton Wyoming *
> 1d ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't SNOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a look at the first accumulating snow flakes of the season in Wyoming on Powder River Pass in the Bighorn Mountains this morning.


South Pass between Lander and Farson had snow too/to/two/tue/2/II.
MIL said the Wind River Range was clouded over all day yesterday.
It was 40* at my place this morning at 5am and drizzling, 5hrs> later it's 45* and drizzle.
Pic from RMNP shows the inversion pretty good.










Got to get high to see blue sky today....


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 255504
> 
> 
> *US National Weather Service Riverton Wyoming *
> 1d ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't SNOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a look at the first accumulating snow flakes of the season in Wyoming on Powder River Pass in the Bighorn Mountains this morning.


I saw that earlier...pretty crazy


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 255563


Take cover now!!!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> View attachment 255563


Busting out the Derringer?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> View attachment 255563


Break out the thermal undies now, gonna get kold.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Take cover now!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Apparently, 4.7" of rain from the recent system. 
Some spots on freeway flooded. Probably blocked drains.
A few creeks overflowing too.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Apparently, 4.7" of rain from the recent system.
> Some spots on freeway flooded. Probably blocked drains.
> A few creeks overflowing too.


If the mtn's got 4.7" on rain it would have flooded drainages 100miles to the east.
Got .6" Saturday and was very happy aboot that, no need to water the grass for a couple days.

Was 42* at 5am, now it's 45* 👍


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> If the mtn's got 4.7" on rain it would have flooded drainages 100miles to the east.
> Got .6" Saturday and was very happy aboot that, no need to water the grass for a couple days.
> 
> Was 42* at 5am, now it's 45* 👍


There's a 14.34 million acre pond to the east...I think we're ok.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> There's a 14.34 million acre pond to the east...I think we're ok.


Not good enough for Chiraq...good thing that bridge in Sammich was finally finished. @Philbilly2 









Heavy Rain and Flooding in the Chicago Area


Very heavy rain fell in the Chicago area Sunday. Check out these rainfall totals: Lincoln Square 5.9″, Portage Park 5.86″, Albany Park 5.63″, Naperville 5.61″, Lisle 5.56&#8…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More floooooding in Death Valley.









Heavy Rain in Death Valley – Hurricane Force Winds in Phoenix


The pic. above shows very rare waterfalls and flooding in Death Valley, California. This is the 2nd heavy rain episode they have had this summer. (National Park photo). This time the heavy rain and…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not good enough for Chiraq...good thing that bridge in Sammich was finally finished. @Philbilly2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Rain and Flooding in the Chicago Area
> 
> 
> Very heavy rain fell in the Chicago area Sunday. Check out these rainfall totals: Lincoln Square 5.9″, Portage Park 5.86″, Albany Park 5.63″, Naperville 5.61″, Lisle 5.56&#8…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


That was a bit of a crazy Sunday around here...

First time I did not have enough manpower to man everyplace that we needed to be at the same time on a Sunday morning...


----------



## Hydromaster

Here is that 2nd day of that cool down I predicted to happen
after the 8th-10th








they sent a plow truck up the pass yesterday
AM after it tryed to slush down here at 6,000ft.


----------



## Hydromaster

Warming up quickly
But still no humidity ta speek uf








rain translates to a possibility
Of a shower that may or may not make it to the ground.


----------



## DeVries

Humidity still lingers here, kinda sick of it now.


----------



## BUFF

After not getting above 50* on Saturday with drizzle all day and not above 70* yesterday 82* today is a cooker..... but 11% humisery, 25* DP and a slight breeze helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> After not getting above 50* on Saturday with drizzle all day and not above 70* yesterday 82* today is a cooker..... but 11% humisery, 25* DP and a slight breeze helps.


SKWBE


----------



## Randall Ave

We are at 78*, humidity at 70%. Starting to work on snow prep stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Pffft... Nice heat wave.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE


If it makes you feel better it got up to 85* by the time I started mowing my place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mulch better...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like @BUFF 's friendly caterpillar was full of shirt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Been warning everyone for awhile about this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Until it changes by the end of the week.

Is your rainbow unicorn floatie still inflated?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Looks like I will be getting a few more days use out of my pool.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Until it changes by the end of the week.
> 
> Is your rainbow unicorn floatie still inflated?


This is all related to the "death ridge" from out West... Please try to keep up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is all related to the "death ridge" from out West... Please try to keep up.


So I should take cover _NOW?_


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like I will be getting a few more days use out of my pool.
> View attachment 255620


Haven't you been paying attention to @Ajlawn1 polar vortex/death ridge forecasts?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't you been paying attention to @Ajlawn1 polar vortex/death ridge forecasts?


I have not been paying attention to that


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have not been paying attention to that


Yeah...me neither.


----------



## Mountain Bob

"There is no "bad weather", just the wrong clothes"-------


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm still waiting for the hurricane season to start here.


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> "There is no "bad weather", just the wrong clothes"-------


I wore jeans to work yesterday, 1st time in MONTHS.
It wasn't really too cold for shorts.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I'm still waiting for the hurricane season to start here.


Warden been oot of town?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> I'm still waiting for the hurricane season to start here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 255626


It has fruit in it, should be a win....


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> I wore jeans to work yesterday, 1st time in MONTHS.
> It wasn't really too cold for shorts.


Never...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 255626


No color difference needs more alcohol.


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Been warning everyone for awhile about this...
> 
> View attachment 255618


This should help to get customers to blow out there system early!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Detoilet burning again...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Detoilet burning again...?
> 
> View attachment 255654


Death ridge?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Death ridge?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Death ridge?
> View attachment 255656


More like a Fireball heading towards you...... BTW don't stare at it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> More like a Fireball heading towards you...... BTW don't stare at it...


Too late...on the plus side, I can't sign up for anymore magazine subscriptions for @Randall Ave because all I see is bright dots.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> BTW don't stare at it...


Must of forgot who you're talking to...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too late...on the plus side, I can't sign up for anymore magazine subscriptions for @Randall Ave because all I see is bright dots.


What, no more men's health subscriptions?


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> What, no more men's health subscriptions?


At your age, the only page you need just says "Take Metamucil and Centrum Silver" anyway


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> At your age, the only page you need just says "Take Metamucil and Centrum Silver" anyway


Don't need Metamucil if you eat Oatmeal or Bran cereal regularly and here's mulch better vitamins than Centrum Silver available


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Don't need Metamucil if you eat Oatmeal or Bran cereal regularly and here's mulch better vitamins than Centrum Silver available


Liquid Supplement - High Potency B Vitamins - Geritol® ???


----------



## Hydromaster

58°


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Don't need Metamucil if you eat Oatmeal or Bran cereal regularly and here's mulch better vitamins than Centrum Silver available


After reading this post, my phone is now offering this helpful news suggestion. I'm starting to think all you paranoid conspiracy theorists might be on to something....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> I'm starting to think all you paranoid conspiracy theorists might be on to something....


Best be careful talking like that...the FBI will stop you in a Chili's drive through and take your phone.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> More like a Fireball heading towards you...... BTW don't stare at it...


Someone say Fireball?


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Someone say Fireball?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


>


Did Philbilly2 suggest the drink in the next video?
Busch latte and Mt dew.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Did Philbilly2 suggest the drink in the next video?
> Busch latte and Mt dew.


Ewe saw that eh....


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Best be careful talking like that...the FBI will stop you in a Chili's drive through and take your phone.


Unbelievable. They are grasping at anything now. Idiots. 
Paranoia is what's driving them now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Unbelievable. They are grasping at anything now. Idiots.
> Paranoia is what's driving them now.


But the polls say the red wave is more like a red trickle (I wouldn't be surprised since the Republicans are sitting around with their thumbs up their arses) so I'm not so sure what they're so worried about.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> But the polls say the red wave is more like a red trickle (I wouldn't be surprised since the Republicans are sitting around with their thumbs up their arses) so I'm not so sure what they're so worried about.


Stop clogging up the weather thread with your useless banter...

Better get on Tudor...


----------



## Randall Ave

Have 59*, humidity is at 68%, sunny and breezy. Falls on the way.


----------



## Hydromaster

42°


----------



## cwren2472

Cool.




But not _too _cool.


----------



## Hydromaster

58° @ nooner


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> 58° @ nooner


Speaking of nooner...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Speaking of nooner...


no one mentioned a unicorn


----------



## LapeerLandscape

70*, on and off rain, all the windows open, very calming


----------



## Hydromaster

58°
&
Sunning


----------



## EWSplow

Hot and humid with very little breeze.


----------



## Randall Ave

sunny and 77 here, but I just saw Puerto Rico is getten its but kicked, no power anywhere. Where have we seen this before.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> sunny and 77 here, but I just saw Puerto Rico is getten its but kicked, no power anywhere. Where have we seen this before.


Someone in Cuba farts the power goes out in Puerto Rico, not a new thing.


----------



## Luther

It’s queening


----------



## Hydromaster

in god’s country.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kind of a freaky picture...


----------



## Hydromaster

yea sure,,,,,^ freeky the bridge or the cloud cover?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of a freaky picture...
> 
> View attachment 255822


I don’t even recognize it


----------



## Hydromaster

39°


----------



## Ajlawn1

Been warning you guys about this for awhile...


----------



## Hydromaster

New markers?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> New markers?


Poor @SHAWZER...someone stole his job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a beautiful weekend.










Earlier they had us at 39° for Tursday nite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Been warning you guys about this for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 255862


What? That fall is coming? 

Just a heads-up...winter is coming too/2/to/two.


----------



## EWSplow

Its raining here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just herd sum tunder...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Been warning you guys about this for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 255862


I guess I wont be using my pool too much longer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It rained, lightninginginged and tundered. Some good cloud to ground lightninginging.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Got a bit breezy...


----------



## m_ice

93 and humid here...47 is the low tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got a bit breezy...


I've been warning you.


----------



## Mountain Bob

40,light rain, nasty out. Weather people sure missed it on this, our little part of the mountains is socked in.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Got a bit breezy...


Put on pants that are not ripped?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been warning you.


Was he hiding in the pool?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of tunder oof to the nortwest again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seeing da lightninininining now...


----------



## Hydromaster

Sew your seeing the light


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Sew your seeing the light


That happened da udder day when someone rebutted my comment with "BS".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Sew your seeing the light


No that was Todd Rundgren


----------



## EWSplow

A little of everything today. 
Light rain earlier, then it got sunny and the breeze picked up and now heavier rain.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Dark clouds just rolled in followed by some thunder and lightning


----------



## EWSplow

And now its having, pea size. 
Ran out to my truck to get something, now I'm stuck here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure what the temp was before the first storm, but dropped it to 63°. Now back to 75°.

Serious cloud to ground again and the...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Holy wind and hail!


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy wind and hail!


It is 58* and sunning, what you talken bout!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Randall Ave said:


> It is 58* and sunning, what you talken bout!


Oh no... Death ridge, bow echo, polar vortex here... Maybe even a frost quake...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh no... Death ridge, bow echo, polar vortex here... Maybe even a frost quake...


You can always move the kingdom.







To New Jersey.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> You can always move the kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To New Jersey.


Are you allowed to gas up your lawn mower in jersey, or does an attendant have to do that for you?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Still dark, cannot see my weather rock--


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy wind and hail!


Where


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where


Yes. That was serious...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And I thought our sky was angry...tundering again.


----------



## EWSplow

77 and sunny. 
We sent all the bad weather east.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Currently in Lapeer


----------



## Mountain Bob

37, light rain, all socked in,still.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently in Lapeer
> View attachment 255903


Where?

That's a waste of a good fender...


----------



## Hydromaster

Cloud sealing @8,000ft in the beartooth mountains 
Occasionally drizzles,
Mulch warmer @ 40°f
Winds calm to light


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?
> 
> That's a waste of a good fender...


That’s a 42” ring it would be big fender.
And now the sun is out


----------



## Western1

Just had a little hail


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> That’s a 42” ring it would be big fender.
> And now the sun is out


Good, then you can see this.


----------



## DeVries

LapeerLandscape said:


> Currently in Lapeer
> View attachment 255903


Nice to see your selling a quality canadian product.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Nice to see your selling a quality canadian product.


Fenders aka fire pit rings?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Good, then you can see this.
> View attachment 255905


County should be having a field day with that silt disaster...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> That’s a 42” ring it would be big fender.
> And now the sun is out


Landscape yard, ReStore and now trailers.... And I thought I dabbled in too much...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Nice to see your selling a quality canadian product.


Oaks pavers and Oaks Modeco block.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Good, then you can see this.
> View attachment 255905


My mulch going down the drain


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Landscape yard, ReStore and now trailers.... And I thought I dabbled in too much...


They belong to the car lot next door. This is his second batch of trailers since late winter. Did you see the golf carts behind the trailers? The club car semi comes in about once a week to twice a month and he doesn’t give nothing away.


----------



## Luther

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes. That was serious...
> 
> View attachment 255898
> 
> 
> View attachment 255899


I thought they imploded the Silverdome years ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First jorts and hoodie day of the year. 

Just had our first lake effect sprinkle as well.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 256005


And the wet weather gear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure the last time the dewpoint was this low.


----------



## Western1

GIDDYUP


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had as low as tirtysix on the truck termometer.

Guessing there's going to be some frosty rooves and Turf this morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So you're salting?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Of course...it's ethical.

Phirst time the a$$ and steering wheel heaters kicked on too/two/to/2/II/tew.


----------



## SHAWZER

The odd time I drive our suv I have to turn the heated seat off .

But the heated steering wheel does feel nice . 

My basic truck does not have these features .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I use the steering wheel heat far more than the seat heaters. Seat heaters get way too hot, even on low. 

That's why I don't get the heated seats in skidsteers and loaders. I can't even imagine how hot I would get with those.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> I use the steering wheel heat far more than the seat heaters. Seat heaters get way too hot, even on low.
> 
> That's why I don't get the heated seats in skidsteers and loaders. I can't even imagine how hot I would get with those.


I'd love to have a heated seat on the mower in about 15 minutes lol.

We have 37 with frost on half the roofs. The sun is actively taking care of the frost though!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm seeing a good frost on the rooves and even a tinge on the turf.

Way earlier than the last several years. I'll take it. Although shorts may have been a bit optimistic this morning.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm seeing a good frost on the rooves and even a tinge on the turf.
> 
> Way earlier than the last several years. I'll take it. Although shorts may have been a bit optimistic this morning.


Shorts were optimistic yesterday


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm seeing a good frost on the rooves and even a tinge on the turf.
> 
> Way earlier than the last several years. I'll take it. Although shorts may have been a bit optimistic this morning.


If it wasn't for all that global warming, it would really be cold.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Snow in the tops. We only got rain,hail and 40mph wind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Snow in the tops. We only got rain,hail and 40mph wind.
> View attachment 256031


What a view


----------



## Hydromaster

At 10,219 feet, Mount Washburn








By September, the Washington Cascades, Bitterroot Mountains along the Idaho-Montana border, the highest peaks of the Colorado Rockies and the western High Plains see their first flakes, in an average year.


----------



## Hydromaster

*La Nina winter 2022-23*


----------



## Hydromaster

Meanwhile, Keystone Ski Resort announced a mid-October opening date, and Breckenridge Ski Resort is set to open on Nov. 11.














































































































Loveland is just 15 days away from beginning its snowmaking operations. The resort is targeting a mid- to late-October opening date. Arapahoe Basin Ski Area and Copper Mountain Resort have not yet announced their opening dates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a fountain of info!


----------



## Hydromaster

………..


----------



## Hydromaster

48°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> ………..


Someone could report that just based on your thought


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes ………
But what do I know?


----------



## Mountain Bob

45, wind finally died, looks like a blue bird day coming,think I will deal with some weeds today, and recover plow truck from end of drive, start checking it over.


----------



## NYH1

Gonna be a great week!


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's effecting...


----------



## Hydromaster

A Balmy 54°


----------



## BUFF

46*, clear sky


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's effecting...


That's nice...

49° and a wimp chill of 45°.

I thought they started the wimp chill when it was below 40°.


----------



## Hydromaster

Windchill temperature is defined only for temperatures at or below 10 °C (50 °F) and wind speeds above 4.8 kilometres per hour (3.0 mph).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a fountain of information...


----------



## Hydromaster

Edit


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The edit is funnier.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's effecting...


Not effecting me


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not effecting me


It's effecting again...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ajlawn1 said:


> It's effecting again...



Nevermind, sun's out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bahahahahahaha....(sugar) beet you to it.


----------



## Randall Ave

63*, heavy sun and a light breeze, nice to be working outside today. Just sayen


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ummm...what????

55° and freezing rain?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm...what????
> 
> 55° and freezing rain?
> 
> View attachment 256143


What!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I have no idea how that post ended up here. 

I swear I was in the other thread.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have no idea how that post ended up here.
> 
> I swear I was in the other thread.


Sure it was Grandpa.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sure it was Grandpa.....


Still younger than you...


----------



## Hydromaster

It shows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's lake effecting...


----------



## Hydromaster

That’s nice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Who cares...


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Landgreen

Two straight days of rain. Took my turn on the lawn crew today to help catch up. Couldn't find my rain pants. Got soaked. Driving home noticed them hiding under the seat. 

It's funny that I'll offer to buy new rain gear for the guys but most of them never take me up on it or just put it off until it pours again.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummm...what????
> 
> 55° and freezing rain?
> 
> View attachment 256143


You could be here in the sun, but you would be working on that crappy machine I annoyed you with earlier today.


----------



## Freshwater

I didnt have a single leaf fall in the yard in sept last year. Theyve been falling for 3 weeks already this year.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Freshwater said:


> I didnt have a single leaf fall in the yard in sept last year. Theyve been falling for 3 weeks already this year.


Yep, you guys are supposed to have a hard winter, and we are supposed to have another mild one.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep, you guys are supposed to have a hard winter, and we are supposed to have another mild one.


More of a lack of water issue than hard winter forecast


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> More of a lack of water issue than hard winter forecast


Yep, recent rains saved Bozeman from running out of water, for a while.
I also cannot remember when the last time was we had -10f or lower, for a week or so.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep, recent rains saved Bozeman from running out of water, for a while.
> I also cannot remember when the last time was we had -10f or lower, for a week or so.


We had a pretty good monsoon season which greened things up pretty good. Also didn't have mulch dry lighting this summer which kept our fires to a minimum.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> I didnt have a single leaf fall in the yard in sept last year. Theyve been falling for 3 weeks already this year.


Hardly anything falling here/hear yet.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hardly anything falling here/hear yet.


The sycamores didnt drop till oct last year, even the oaks have started.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere!!!










Wouldn't mind an early frost for once.


----------



## BUFF

42* ootside @ 5am and 57* in the house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 256189


Notice the difference on the other side of the lake?
Malorganite.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like the hurricane has its eye on Florida.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like the hurricane has its eye on Florida.
> View attachment 256191


Hurricane @Philbilly2 ???


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hurricane @Philbilly2 ???


I wouldn't be too scared... it won't be able to see ****


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like the hurricane has its eye on Florida.
> View attachment 256191


My old truck driver Pat is in Sarasota, I talked to him just before 5 and he said they just lost power.


----------



## Mountain Bob

SHARKNADO LIVES: Sharks Seen Swimming in the Streets of Ft. Myers After Hurricane Ian Moves Inland (VIDEO)


Sharks were seen swimming in the streets of Fort Myers after powerful storm surge brings sea life inland from Hurricane Ian. Hurricane Ian made landfall on Florida’s west coast on Wednesday as a category 4 storm. The eye of the storm hit Cape Coral Wednesday with maximum sustained winds of 155...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Freshwater

Fricken thing is crawling a 7-8 mph, still 115 mph winds. Some places have well over 20" of rain already. Crazy.


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like the hurricane has its eye on Florida.
> View attachment 256191


My folks and oldest bro live aboot 5miles from the shore in Fort Myers. Only got a text saying, so far so good, that was 4hrs ago.


----------



## the Suburbanite

Mountain Bob said:


> SHARKNADO LIVES: Sharks Seen Swimming in the Streets of Ft. Myers After Hurricane Ian Moves Inland (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Sharks were seen swimming in the streets of Fort Myers after powerful storm surge brings sea life inland from Hurricane Ian. Hurricane Ian made landfall on Florida’s west coast on Wednesday as a category 4 storm. The eye of the storm hit Cape Coral Wednesday with maximum sustained winds of 155...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Fake news, it's the gateway pundit.

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## the Suburbanite

BUFF said:


> My folks and oldest bro live aboot 5miles from the shore in Fort Myers. Only got a text saying, so far so good, that was 4hrs ago.


Hope they get through with minimal hassles. What style of house(s) are they in? Seem to remember you mentioning concrete/block a while back? Or maybe I'm confused)


----------



## BUFF

the Suburbanite said:


> Hope they get through with minimal hassles. What style of house(s) are they in? Seem to remember you mentioning concrete/block a while back? Or maybe I'm confused)


Folks house is 6yo and has all the hurricane bells and whistles, roll up steel shudders for doors/ l windows along with hole house generator that runs on propane. Bros house is 2yo and fitted with the same stuff.
Big concern was storm surge going up the canals, etc.... and flooding, both are aboot 10' above see level.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like the hurricane has its eye on Florida.
> View attachment 256191


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 256210


First you're hours/days/weeks/months late posting memes...now you're posting terrible puns like the Sooper Dooper Mooderator?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Folks house is 6yo and has all the hurricane bells and whistles, roll up steel shudders for doors/ l windows along with hole house generator that runs on propane. Bros house is 2yo and fitted with the same stuff.
> Big concern was storm surge going up the canals, etc.... and flooding, both are aboot 10' above see level.


I hope the generators are above the flood waters. I heard the generators at the hospital in Tampa are 30’ up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> First you're hours/days/weeks/months late posting memes...now you're posting terrible puns like the Sooper Dooper Mooderator?


Yes.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes.


Blocked


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 256211


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Watch: Naples fire station flooded during Hurricane Ian storm surge


The Naples Fire Department had to push a fire truck out of the station bay Wednesday during a storm surge because the truck may have reportedly caught on fire, according to the Fire Chief.




www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hope the generators are above the flood waters. I heard the generators at the hospital in Tampa are 30’ up.


It actually sucked the water out of Tampa Bay.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MQFnoECAwQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1FkSQoznUIE6OMjJsVt82O[/URL]

I don't get it with the bad links. This site sucks now. The Google will have to do.


----------



## Philbilly2

Buddy called last night, asked what I had available for drag up tanks for diesel. 

His old man is up here and needs to run down and check on their house in Ft. Meyers but is worried he wont be able to get back to where he can get diesel without carrying his own with


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Buddy called last night, asked what I had available for drag up tanks for diesel.
> 
> His old man is up here and needs to run down and check on their house in Ft. Meyers but is worried he wont be able to get back to where he can get diesel without carrying his own with


Give him old mops cell number, he'll have fuel...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Give him old mops cell number, he'll have fuel...


you mean he has gas….


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Give him old mops cell number, he'll have fuel...





Hydromaster said:


> you mean he has gas….


The load he had yesterday or the day before... he has both... not sure why circus master don't have a tanker yet with how much the f around with filling up drag up tanks at the gas stations


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> The load he had yesterday or the day before... he has both... not sure why circus master don't have a tanker yet with how much the f around with filling up drag up tanks at the gas stations


Drag up tank, is that like a sump crock?


----------



## Hydromaster

Philbilly2 said:


> The load he had yesterday or the day before... he has both... not sure why circus master don't have a tanker yet with how much the f around with filling up drag up tanks at the gas stations


lol
He, has gas…

your thinking they have gas, and they also could.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Drag up tank, is that like a sump crock?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Drag up tank, is that like a sump crock?


Yes, crock because everyone knows you can't haul diesel fuel in a basket.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


>


Drop a submersible utility pump in it and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Philbilly2

Well... looks like I might be making a hot shot run to Florida... buddy's folks house got remodeled by the storm pretty bad. They were better than most, but it is pretty bad shape. 

Reaching out to Old Mop right now to see where he is gunna be.


----------



## Hydromaster

A skiff of Snow in the high country, 








44° in town


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr...should be oot ethically salting. I was seeing pavement temps aroond 35°.

Truck was showing 30 for an air temp...hopefully the grass will stop growing. Or at least slow down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy WOW!!!









Snow in Upper Michigan


Look at the snow that was falling this morning at the National Weather Service Office in Marquette in Upper Michigan. It was sticking a bit. As I write this (1:45 pm Fri.), the temperature here is …




www.woodtv.com





Just thought of it...where is our beloved weather guru from Joisey that felt the need to insult anyone who looked at him wrong?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr...should be oot ethically salting. I was seeing pavement temps aroond 35°.
> 
> Truck was showing 30 for an air temp...hopefully the grass will stop growing. Or at least slow down.


Got 31 and clear skies on this side of the state


----------



## BUFF

Got a little white on top


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trail Ridge, Old Fall River roads close to vehicles amid snow in Rocky Mountain National Park


Old Fall River Road is closing to vehicles for the season on Monday, following a weekend closure for weather.




www.reporterherald.com





I know...a day old. Still faster than @Ajlawn1


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another skiff of frost.


----------



## DeVries

That's the 3rd one in a row here. Might be the end for most of the annuals.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yesterday should have taken care of most of them around here. Not near as bad this morning, but I looked at the marigolds by the mailbox last night (right along pavement) and they are basically done.


----------



## Hydromaster

46°


----------



## BUFF

38*, clear
Got .5" of rain last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's nice...


----------



## BUFF

No... it's dandy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> No... it's dandy....


Sooper Dooper?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sooper Dooper?


Woodent go that far....


----------



## scottr

BUFF said:


> Got a little white on top
> 
> View attachment 256310


Nice, looking good. We are in the same boat, hill are turning white Me Likee 😁


----------



## EWSplow

The temperature dropped and it feels like it could rain soon. Its been in the 70s all week, 76 yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

Got 68* no breeze and full solar, be nice if summers were this temp.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

71° and breezy.

We've had a lot of sun and very little breeze the last few days. And low dewpoints. 

Sun-A-Thon (from yesterday)

_The last 5 days have brought us 99% of possible sunshine! That’s four days with 100% sun and one day with 94% sunshine. Expand to 6 days and you get 93% sunshine.

It’s also been rather calm. Over the last 2 days, the average wind speed in G.R. was 2.6 mph. Expand to 6 days and you get 4.9 mph.

With very dry air (the relative humidity in G.R. dropped to 37% Tue. PM.) and calm conditions, we’ve had some big temperature differences from day to night. Tue. the high/low in G.R. was 72/37 – a difference of 35 degrees._


----------



## Hydromaster

Low clouds .
cud rain
Maybe not,
Possibly clearing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just a skiff of rain...enufft to get the pavement wet and hopefully drop the temps.


----------



## NYH1

74° and cloudy.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Western1

Let’s go ridin!


----------



## EWSplow

Supposed to get down to 34* tomorrow morning, 28* inland. 
We might even see frost near the lake.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wimp chill of 32°/0°...shorts may have been a tad optimistic.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Probably should have gone for the long handles/shorts/cowboy boots outfit today.


----------



## Hydromaster

Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## BUFF

Beautiful day in Wyo, 60* no breeze (for Wyo)









just got done with a 3.75 mile walk aboot with the boy and hydrating while enjoying the scenery...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy snow squall!!!


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy snow squall!!!
> 
> View attachment 256470


It can stop now


----------



## Ajlawn1

Effecting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What? 

Shopping at the HD for Polish sausage?

Some Juan painting trim?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some Juan painting trim?


Too cold...


----------



## Ajlawn1

😳


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 256549
> 
> 
> 😳


Have you been warning of us about this?

If so, I missed it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you been warning of us about this?
> 
> If so, I missed it.


You miss alot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 256554


The UP didn't get snow until October, so they're already wrong. 
The map looks like a good marketing tool for seasonals. Bump the numbers up.


----------



## Hydromaster

By a whole 7days…
I blame climatic changing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Going to have to break out the salters for ethical salting...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Old news...


----------



## Mountain Bob

44, light rain, not bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Old news...


@Ajlawn1 old news or @NYH1 old news?

There's aboot a 12 month difference...


----------



## EWSplow

72 and sunny with a light breeze. Very comfortable.


----------



## Hydromaster

47°
Occasional sprinkles then bluebird skies in town.
A skiff of snow up on da ski hill.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 72 and sunny with a light breeze. Very comfortable.


Could be less breezy...pushed my luck with some spraying.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

77 here with mostly sunny skies and some breeze coming


----------



## Ajlawn1

Damp with a breeze...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Old news...


----------



## EWSplow

I'm building a deck. Thunder and rain early this morning. The local weather said off and on rain today. 
It got sunny, so I looked at the radar around 9am. Nothing that I could see, so I left for work.
There's sirens at noon, but as I recall, they test them every Wednesday at noon. It started raining. 
I checked the weather, tornado warnings.
I'm eating lunch in the truck and waiting to see what transpires.
The chebbie is pretty heavy, but we'll see if she flies.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> I'm building a deck. Thunder and rain early this morning. The local weather said off and on rain today.
> It got sunny, so I looked at the radar around 9am. Nothing that I could see, so I left for work.
> There's sirens at noon, but as I recall, they test them every Wednesday at noon. It started raining.
> I checked the weather, tornado warnings.
> I'm eating lunch in the truck and waiting to see what transpires.
> The chebbie is pretty heavy, but we'll see if she flies.


Let all the air out of your tires so it is lower to the ground-------------


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I'm building a deck. Thunder and rain early this morning. The local weather said off and on rain today.
> It got sunny, so I looked at the radar around 9am. Nothing that I could see, so I left for work.
> There's sirens at noon, but as I recall, they test them every Wednesday at noon. It started raining.
> I checked the weather, tornado warnings.
> I'm eating lunch in the truck and waiting to see what transpires.
> The chebbie is pretty heavy, but we'll see if she flies.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Take it to the music thread. 

Well, I ate lunch and the rain didn't stop.
I thought for a minute, "what would @Philbilly2 do?"
Checked the Google maps and there's a hooters 1.9 miles away.






I decided to go home and work on some invoices and make some $$ sending in menards rebates.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> make some $$ sending in menards rebates.


Sent 48 bucks worth in Sunday before they expired...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sent 48 bucks worth in Sunday before they expired...


I've had more than I should expire before I send them in.
This time its about 10 times what you sent on Sunday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little nipply...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little nipply...


Still shorts weather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since I don't want to be accused of derailing a thread... @EWSplow @jomama45 









Six Tornadoes Touched Down in SE Wisconsin on Wednesday


Here’s four radar images (four different radar products) of a line of showers and thunderstorms (there wasn’t much lightning with this) that what appears to have produced 6 brief, small…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Since I don't want to be accused of derailing a thread... @EWSplow @jomama45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Tornadoes Touched Down in SE Wisconsin on Wednesday
> 
> 
> Here’s four radar images (four different radar products) of a line of showers and thunderstorms (there wasn’t much lightning with this) that what appears to have produced 6 brief, small…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


6 different tornadoes, or the same ones touching down in several locations?
I was working at a wooded lot. It didn't seem that bad. Deciding to wait it out to see if I could get back to work turned out to be a good thing. Several reports were between work and home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> 6 different tornadoes, or the same ones touching down in several locations?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wait...now I'm thinking some of the "helpful" likes I've been getting are sarcastic...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little nipply...


It is 60* and a little rain. Leaves are turning fast thoooooooo


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait...now I'm thinking some of the "helpful" likes I've been getting are sarcastic...


No, you really think so


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait...now I'm thinking some of the "helpful" likes I've been getting are sarcastic...


We like messing with your “alerts”…


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait...now I'm thinking some of the "helpful" likes I've been getting are sarcastic...


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Well, I ate lunch and the rain didn't stop.
> I thought for a minute, "what would @Philbilly2 do?"
> Checked the Google maps and there's a hooters 1.9 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go home and work on some invoices


1.9 miles??? How could you resist?

We lucked out yesterday... the excavating contactor we are working for called it a rain day on Tuesday evening based on the forcast... didn't rain till about 1pm here... we decided it would be best to order another pitcher and wait it out (for safety reasons)


----------



## Randall Ave

49 now, had the Mutt out at 4, nice out there. But I am off to play with a Kat.


----------



## Ajlawn1

38° might need to call in sick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> 38° might need to call in sick...


Need to keep your rainbow unicorn floatie warm?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> 49 now, had the Mutt out at 4, nice out there. But I am off to play with a Kat.


The warden must be frisky


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> 38° might need to call in sick...


Don’t do that, you’ll miss all the shenanigans…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It was raining, it's OVER now. 

A tad chilly for shorts...


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> The warden must be frisky


Not that kinda Kat, tho this one is #%@!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> Not that kinda Kat, tho this one is #%@!


Aren’t they all.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Aren’t they all.


I'm to old to remember.


----------



## EWSplow

36* and the first frost of the season.


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> 36* and the first frost of the season.


Stay frosty!!!


----------



## Mountain Bob

40f light breeze, partially cloudy, looks like nice weather for the next 7 days.


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 256839


----------



## Hydromaster

Sounds like a muddy mess.


----------



## Hydromaster

43°F
Wind 10mph gusts to 28mph
The pass closes on Sunday for the winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kind of a very chilly dampness...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pfft... Looks more like a heat wave...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Small craft advisory==


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Small craft advisory==
> View attachment 256843


Probably has California registration


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> Small craft advisory==
> View attachment 256843


The problem with dock lines is you have to remove them before putting the hammer down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Significant early-season snowstorm headed for Michigan’s Upper Peninsula


Up to a foot of snow is forecast for parts of the U.P. Other spots in Michigan's Lower Peninsula could see 1 to 3 inches.




www.mlive.com





That last paragraph is a bit scary.


----------



## Western1

Hoping this weather coming for beginning of the week will get everyone to the idea of shutting down sprinklers!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> Hoping this weather coming for beginning of the week will get everyone to the idea of shutting down sprinklers!


Nah, I'll still be doing em in Dec...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Hoping this weather coming for beginning of the week will get everyone to the idea of shutting down sprinklers!


I've got one customer who gives me a hard time for the closing every year. I've got him on a hydrawise controller and have the watering parameters set so that the system won't turn on when the temp is below 16°C (60° F). So this year I explain to him that his system probably isn't going to turn on anyway in the extra two weeks he wants it to be left on. Still wants it closed on November.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nah, I'll still be doing em in Dec...


With how dry it’s been here, we’ll be watering ourevergreens until the ground freezes, and our newly planted evergreens, I told the customers the same thing.


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> With how dry it’s been here, we’ll be watering ourevergreens until the ground freezes, and our newly planted evergreens, I told the customers the same thing.


Yea it’s crazy how dry it is here. I know some areas have received decent rain but not my area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whoa!









Winter Storm Warning, up to 18 inches of snow for Michigan’s Upper Peninsula


A very early season snowstorm is likely on the way.




www.mlive.com


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've got one customer who gives me a hard time for the closing every year. I've got him on a hydrawise controller and have the watering parameters set so that the system won't turn on when the temp is below 16°C (60° F). So this year I explain to him that his system probably isn't going to turn on anyway in the extra two weeks he wants it to be left on. Still wants it closed on November.


Point his heads a little towards the driveway and sidewalk and have them come on after it freezes


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Hoping this weather coming for beginning of the week will get everyone to the idea of shutting down sprinklers!


I got a couple texts yesterday asking about that lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

LapeerLandscape said:


> Point his heads a little towards the driveway and sidewalk and have them come on after it freezes


Damn thing is all drip pipe.... would just get slightly frozen flower beds


----------



## Ajlawn1

Precip sounds rather solid hitting the windshield...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Drive slower...


----------



## Western1

Been a few years since this one!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy.... Turd town may need to wait... Fire up the sanders boys!


----------



## Ajlawn1

We have grapple!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hopefully no skrewels take oot the power today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Scratch previous posts... It's over.


----------



## EWSplow

Its snowing in the western burbs...where I'm heading to work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some Juan is in for a humdinger of a road trip!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Already here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining pretty good now...someone is going to have to get wet...


----------



## Hydromaster

Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## Hydromaster

They call that “tracking snow”.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Because you make tracks with a snowmobile?


----------



## Hydromaster

I’d say , yes, but no.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 256920


It’s dark so that was a few hours ago with more to come


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> I’d say , yes,


----------



## Hydromaster

trails are open Dec. 1-March 31


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's only illegal if you get caught...


----------



## Hydromaster

Tracking snow headed into West Michigan Monday night, Tuesday.









Tracking snow headed into West Michigan Monday night, Tuesday


A winter storm will move across the Midwest today and Tuesday, bringing several inches of snow to some parts of West Michigan. (Jan. 25, 2021)




www.woodtv.com


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Tracking snow headed into West Michigan Monday night, Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking snow headed into West Michigan Monday night, Tuesday
> 
> 
> A winter storm will move across the Midwest today and Tuesday, bringing several inches of snow to some parts of West Michigan. (Jan. 25, 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


Why does that say Jan 25 2021


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why does that say Jan 25 2021


IDK

( com’on man, I just needed something to fit the narrative)


----------



## Mountain Bob

already 51f, another blue bird day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bessemer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snowing on this side of the state


----------



## NYH1

Raining all day!  

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had some grapple a little while ago.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And?


----------



## DeVries

Way to freekin early for snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


I pray for my customers sake they're wrong...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


If the irrigation comes on it could make snow like at a ski hill.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Lake Superior was angry today


----------



## jomama45

Woke up surprised to see this crap this morning, checked the radar, and called it a day at 6:15 am. Scout had the same feeling as me, "pizz on this stuff"...I...


----------



## Landgreen

Heard a loud banging on side of my house around 4am. Thought it might be a fallen tree. Ran outside to check only to find it was the back gate blowing against the house. A few snowflakes falling at the time but mostly rain.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Still dark out, not turning on the outdoor light energy costs are too high


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I pray for my customers sake they're wrong...


And my guys wonder why I'm stressed. 

Still farting around with sidewalk tractors...told them it was time to stop tripping over dollars to save pennies because what I have left of my mental health is more important. I have one contract that is from first snowfall to last...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> And my guys wonder why I'm stressed.
> 
> Still farting around with sidewalk tractors...told them it was time to stop tripping over dollars to save pennies because what I have left of my mental health is more important. I have one contract that is from first snowfall to last...


So it’s from the first tracking snow?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And my guys wonder why I'm stressed.
> 
> Still farting around with sidewalk tractors...told them it was time to stop tripping over dollars to save pennies because what I have left of my mental health is more important. I have one contract that is from first snowfall to last...


As I've said before, cutting back helps alot!

And not giving a flying f#$% really helps alot more...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly Columbia Chitty...


----------



## Landgreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> As I've said before, cutting back helps alot!
> 
> And not giving a flying f#$% really helps alot more...


There are plenty of companies that are called A+Construction or A+ Tree Trimming ect. The other day I was thinking a good name would be B+ Lawncare. Start right from the get-go with low customer expectations. Not quite perfect but job is done so quit your whining.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly Columbia Chitty...
> 
> View attachment 256981


Stalker...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Stalker...


Did you move?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you move?


Just stay out of Indiana... Totally.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Lake Superior was angry today
> View attachment 256962
> View attachment 256963
> View attachment 256964


Where is this at?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Where is this at?


Going out on a limb...Lake Superior.


----------



## Freshwater

Way too early. I need to put a new harness on my truck yet. I still have about 14 work days of pond work yet.

After that I'm all in.....


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Going out on a limb...Lake Superior.


Yes I believe your right....... which part?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad chillier than yesterday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Yes I believe your right....... which part?


The part along the shore...I can see rocks.


----------



## Hydromaster

Freshwater said:


> Yes I believe your right....... which part?


the part with water ?


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Woke up surprised to see this crap this morning, checked the radar, and called it a day at 6:15 am. Scout had the same feeling as me, "pizz on this stuff"...I...
> 
> View attachment 256969


Its supposed to be 64* on Saturday. You can make up the weather day. 
I worked outside all day. First day with a thin layer of long underwear. If I was out in the open, in the wind rather than in the woods, it would have been miserable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

See when and where to find waves as tall as 19 feet on Lake Michigan, 24 feet on Lake Superior


Strong winds are going to be at a perfect angle to make highly visible and huge waves on the Great Lakes




www.mlive.com


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> See when and where to find waves as tall as 19 feet on Lake Michigan, 24 feet on Lake Superior
> 
> 
> Strong winds are going to be at a perfect angle to make highly visible and huge waves on the Great Lakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


Nevermind this site blows.


----------



## Hydromaster

Freshwater said:


> Nevermind this site blows.


it wouldn’t load for me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Nevermind this site blows.


Maybe it's the weather...besides, I'm sure the developers are working on it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> Where is this at?


Not for sure but I would guess around Marquette


----------



## Mountain Bob

49f another bluebird day. guess I better put plow back together, storm coming this weekend---


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

It literally has been raining for 2 days straight now... With a flake or two yesterday is all...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> It literally has been raining for 2 days straight now... With a flake or two yesterday is all...


What did the flakes want?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> It literally has been raining for 2 days straight now... With a flake or two yesterday is all...


were you in meatchicken yesterday?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> What did the flakes want?


Same as always, ***** and complain with their hand out for money


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> were you in meatchicken yesterday?


You're right, probably followed me home...


----------



## BUFF

Beautiful fall day for shorts.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ouch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is the pool water still 85°?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Landgreen

No mowing today.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Well, at least it’s not raining…


----------



## Hydromaster

Good thing there weren’t any street sweepers come in the other way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning here...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Hydromaster said:


> Good thing there weren’t any street sweepers come in the other way.


Those aren’t as scary as those corduroy making machines…


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Well, at least it’s not raining…
> View attachment 257098


Are those your groceries in the bed? Or do you use those HD composting paper bags...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are those your groceries in the bed? Or do you use those HD composting paper bags...


Maybe he picked up some Polish sausage and is using the bags for composting now


----------



## Hydromaster

BossPlow2010 said:


> Those aren’t as scary as those corduroy making machines…
> View attachment 257099


I’ve been hit by 2 skiers…


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe he picked up some Polish sausage and is using the bags for composting now


Maloganite?


----------



## EWSplow

Its down right balmy this afternoon.
I already shed 2 layers, a vest and a Hoodie and my toque.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## magnatrac

I guess I need to start keeping wet straps inside...


----------



## EWSplow

magnatrac said:


> I guess I need to start keeping wet straps inside...
> 
> View attachment 257125


It matches the trailer deck.


----------



## Hydromaster

Hot with red flag warnings one day
Snow the next.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> Hot with red flag warnings one day
> Snow the next.
> View attachment 257127


Yes


----------



## m_ice

Winter Outlook 2023 From NOAA Very Different Than Farmers Almanacs - Just In Weather


October 21 2022 This report was timed out well, perhaps by accident. We just had an early season arctic air mass that pushed freezing temperatures all the way to the Gulf Coast. It also brought widespread frost to Delmarva and the first snow into western Maryland. So why not look ahead to the...




justinweather.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Winter Outlook 2023 From NOAA Very Different Than Farmers Almanacs - Just In Weather
> 
> 
> October 21 2022 This report was timed out well, perhaps by accident. We just had an early season arctic air mass that pushed freezing temperatures all the way to the Gulf Coast. It also brought widespread frost to Delmarva and the first snow into western Maryland. So why not look ahead to the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinweather.com


NOAA can't predict yesterday's weather.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> NOAA can't predict yesterday's weather.


Yep, NOAH has lied to us for years about temperature, and "man made globul warming"
The Farmers Almanac wings it, looks at past data vs what they prdicted. I'll never forget the TV interview of at fella that worked for them for many years, when asked what happens in a situation where they have little to no data? He replied they set up a dart board to make the decisions!!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

More wind, abundance of ⚠


----------



## Mountain Bob

39f, light rain since yesterday 2pm.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Supposed to be 75-77° today and tomorrow....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Supposed to be 75-77° today and tomorrow....


Working on the salt truck in jorts and a wife beater just doesn’t seem right


----------



## Mountain Bob

OK, house inside has hit 63, so gonna turn heat on for a little bit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Supposed to be 75-77° today and tomorrow....


Opening the pool?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> OK, house inside has hit 63, so gonna turn heat on for a little bit.


58° was the lowest we got before the warden just had to turn it on. That was last week. 

Probably turn the air on today.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow up higher, rain in town so far
39°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow does usually begin higher...then it falls...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Gee,it's snowing way up high at our local ski slope also


----------



## Hydromaster

I hurd from a guy, that is how it happens.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ugly wet heavy snow, on top of warm ground and roads. Roads should be a mess tomorrow AM, might take out winter van and make some cash pulling people out of the ditches.


----------



## Hydromaster

snowglob’en

31°f en town


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow does usually begin higher...then it falls...


does et???
Get this, when there’s a thing called an inversion and it’s warmer higher up and it rains and lower down below the inversion it snows .


----------



## Ajlawn1

That sounds bassackwards...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> does et???
> Get this, when there’s a thing called an inversion and it’s warmer higher up and it rains and lower down below the inversion it snows .


Notice I said "usually".

That doesn't mean always.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Notice I said "usually".
> 
> That doesn't mean always.



in Montana especially in and around the mountain valleys usually there is an inversion.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> in Montana especially in and around the mountain valleys usually there is an inversion.


Tha explains all the ski slopes in the valleys.

And why the forecasts state snow in the valleys and decreasing amounts as the altitude increases.


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 257272


right in your backyard.




__





Loading…






www.mtpr.org


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tha explains all the ski slopes in the valleys.
> 
> And why the forecasts state snow in the valleys and decreasing amounts as the altitude increases.


hold onto your Foil hat there speed racer.
Warmer doesn’t always mean above freezing.
And while they could be a inversion, there could also be snow clouds up higher and it could Be snowing at the higher elevation and the lower or not.
crazy, I know.

ps

Have you ever thought about being a whether RX forecaster on online?


----------



## magnatrac

Speaking of anomalies my sister sent me this picture from Loveland earlier this week. 
She said the temp on her car said it was 39 degrees and they were still making snow. I had to explain via text the wet bulb temperature. The humidity out west is nothing compared to what we have.
I'm not good at math but I have a chart that shows you can make snow above freezing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some tunder and lightning overnight.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mid 50s and rain here. It will be a paperwork day.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hahahaha


----------



## DeVries

Well there you go, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> hold onto your Foil hat there speed racer.
> Warmer doesn’t always mean above freezing.
> And while they could be a inversion, there could also be snow clouds up higher and it could Be snowing at the higher elevation and the lower or not.
> crazy, I know.
> 
> ps
> 
> Have you ever thought about being a whether RX forecaster on online?


Understood...



Hydromaster said:


> does et???
> Get this, when there’s a thing called an inversion and it’s warmer higher up and it rains and lower down below the inversion it snows .


Now I'm confused.


----------



## Mountain Bob

24f,light snow, looks like 6-7 inches that did not melt,yet, but both valleys are warmer,plus create their own heat, and report only slush on roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just wait for that inversion to hit...and it will be raining on the mountain tops and snowing in the valleys. Or vice versa. Or snowing both locations. Or neither.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait for that inversion to hit...and it will be raining on the mountain tops and snowing in the valleys. Or vice versa. Or snowing both locations. Or neither.


Ya, I was waiting for a concise understandable explanation, about inversions, convection currents, mountains and valleys, but I guess I wasted my time,lol.
I could explain a lot, but I really don't think most really care,anyway.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mountain Bob said:


> Ya, I was waiting for a concise understandable explanation, about inversions, convection currents, mountains and valleys, but I guess I wasted my time,lol.
> I could explain a lot, but I really don't think most really care,anyway.


And we haven't even touched frost quakes yet this year...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait for that inversion to hit...and it will be raining on the mountain tops and snowing in the valleys. Or vice versa. Or snowing both locations. Or neither.


yes,
It snowed 2ft plus up in the mountains then the inversion warmed the mountain tops and this caused the flooding.


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> Speaking of anomalies my sister sent me this picture from Loveland earlier this week.
> She said the temp on her car said it was 39 degrees and they were still making snow. I had to explain via text the wet bulb temperature. The humidity out west is nothing compared to what we have.
> I'm not good at math but I have a chart that shows you can make snow above freezing!
> 
> View attachment 257277


I’ve made snow at those temps,
But we used sno-max .




__





Snomax - Home







www.snomax.com





Even with a additive at thoes temps snow quality Is marginal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood...
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused.


I just threw my foil hat out the window


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just threw my foil hat out the window


There'll probably be some UFO sightings in kanada tonight...


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> I’ve made snow at those temps,
> But we used sno-max .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snomax - Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snomax.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a additive at thoes temps snow quality Is marginal.
> 
> View attachment 257285


They use additives here quite often as well especially early season. We'd never see humidity low enough to make above or really even near freezing .
Building base wet snow is better than no snow! 
The backyard blizzards (only thing I mess with anymore) really like 20 degrees and below being as there's no adjustment for air/water.


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Speaking of anomalies my sister sent me this picture from Loveland earlier this week.
> She said the temp on her car said it was 39 degrees and they were still making snow. I had to explain via text the wet bulb temperature. The humidity out west is nothing compared to what we have.
> I'm not good at math but I have a chart that shows you can make snow above freezing!
> 
> View attachment 257277


She live oot here or just visiting?


----------



## BUFF

Had 20*, 25mph breeze and snow yesterday morning in Medicine Bow, got home (155miles down the road) and it was 62*, full solar and 5mph wind... it was hot..


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> She live oot here or just visiting?


Just visiting


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Just visiting


Hope she helped the economy and spent a lot of money......


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> Hope she helped the economy and spent a lot of money......


It was a half business/ half pleasure trip. She did comment on how cheap lodging was due to being between seasons.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Gotta give the weather network credit.... happy Diwali


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy wut?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Happy wut?


"Festival of lights" I think?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> "Festival of lights" I think?


Why didn't he just say that?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why didn't he just say that?


"Canadian"?


----------



## Hydromaster

31°f


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> 31°f
> View attachment 257348


Inversion? 

Looks warmer towards the sun...


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inversion?
> 
> Looks warmer towards the sun...


look at the big brain on Mark…


----------



## Mountain Bob

27,light snow, 34 down in town


----------



## Hydromaster

Your road is getting covered with ice


----------



## scottr

I plowed 10 driveways on Sunday, it’s here 😁


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why didn't he just say that?


I think it’s from India


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think it’s from India


I thought he was Eyetalian?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why didn't he just say that?


Was just following up from yesterday's special weather statement from government Canada saying that air quality was going to be an issue due to Diwali (they set off fireworks all night).

And then it actually happened. I know we give the weather cats a hard time around here due to their terrible track record but they nailed this one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought he was Eyetalian?


I saw something on the news about the new appointed leader in GB then they showed all the lights in what looked to be India. Thought it was something to do with the leader being ethnic.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

7:30am, dark as coal outside, supposed to rain all day, currently 60* and that’s our high for the day as temps will fall all day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been raining since aboot 4 PM yesterday. 

Temp dropped while we were oot to eat as well. It was 59ish when it started raining, by 8 it was 52 and now it's upper 40's. Supposedly raining sideways.


----------



## DeVries

Rain day?

Good day to nap on the couch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been raining since aboot 4 PM yesterday.
> 
> Temp dropped while we were oot to eat as well. It was 59ish when it started raining, by 8 it was 52 and now it's upper 40's. Supposedly raining sideways.


Usually our weather follows yours by 3 to 5 hours not 12 or more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Rain day?
> 
> Good day to nap on the couch.


I wish...leaving tomorrow AM for a long weekend with our daughter in Lynden. So a whole bunch of work to do. 

Lots of snow prep to do yet too/to/2/tutu/also/dos/deuce/two.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So a whole bunch of work to do.


I'm sure PS, LS, Toe Mirrors Out, Kummings or die, Great Lakes lighthouses, Carnival Glass, Inline six, and what ever other forums you frequent will be fine...


----------



## magnatrac

How convenient, a rain day and my wife informed me there no hot water this morning...


----------



## Mountain Bob

26, overcast, but supposed to be fairly nice till monday.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mark Oomkes

What is a second Indian summer called?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is a second Indian summer called?


The first one is called climate change.
The second one they revert to global warming!


----------



## Hydromaster

2nd fall.


----------



## Hydromaster

33°f 
20% chance of a water bug hatch


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Mountain Bob

chem trail secrets?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wish...leaving tomorrow AM for a long weekend with our daughter in Lynden. So a whole bunch of work to do.
> 
> Lots of snow prep to do yet too/to/2/tutu/also/dos/deuce/two.


You should really hire a maintenance guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DO you noah guy?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> You should really hire a maintenance guy.


He’d probably pay double if you bring the mutt


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> DO you noah guy?


A guy wants to buy the place. Wife is looking at Maine, till she found the average snowfall there was a 100 inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 75ish here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only 75ish here...


That’s not going to work, need to buy some blue moon and orange slices but draw the line at Heineken


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That’s not going to work, need to buy some blue moon and orange slices but draw the line at Heineken


Done


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> That’s not going to work, need to buy some blue moon and orange slices but draw the line at Heineken


Wait, what, did you call me?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

For those who read the story and don't just look at the pictures...









NOAA’s winter forecast targets Michigan for a sloppy, slick winter


The forecast combination of temperatures and above normal precipitation could make for a messy winter across Michigan.




www.mlive.com


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> For those who read the story and don't just look at the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOAA’s winter forecast targets Michigan for a sloppy, slick winter
> 
> 
> The forecast combination of temperatures and above normal precipitation could make for a messy winter across Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


It goes back and forth


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> For those who read the story and don't just look at the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOAA’s winter forecast targets Michigan for a sloppy, slick winter
> 
> 
> The forecast combination of temperatures and above normal precipitation could make for a messy winter across Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


Sooooooo is it going to snow?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo is it going to snow?


They said possibly wetter than normal, increased chance for colder than normal and then they say most of lower Michigan isn’t in a defined temperature trend and a bunch of other wishy washy stuff


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 257431


Ethical salting


----------



## Mountain Bob

27, and dark. Cannot see weather rock yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo is it going to snow?


Definitely maybe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> 27, and dark. Cannot see weather rock yet.


Maybe it blue/blew away ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 257431


Talk aboot a heat wave!


----------



## Hydromaster

27°f
Calm


----------



## Hydromaster

12°f over the pass in Cooke city


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> 12°f over the pass in Cooke city
> View attachment 257437


A heavy skiff?


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> A heavy skiff?


aboot 3 skiffs worth.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Talk aboot a heat wave!
> 
> View attachment 257433


Whatever...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of inversions..


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of inversions..
> View attachment 257446


I got some-


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of inversions..
> View attachment 257446


You're flying..... how was the TSA screening...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well,I either need a new battery in a outdoor sensor, or I will not be around much longer--


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,I either need a new battery in a outdoor sensor, or I will not be around much longer--
> View attachment 257473


Holy global warming Batman!


----------



## Hydromaster

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,I either need a new battery in a outdoor sensor, or I will not be around much longer--
> View attachment 257473


The sauna is ready.


----------



## m_ice

A Triple Dip La Niña winter is coming, like 1976 and 2001


Only two other winters since 1950 have been Triple Dips. See what this may mean.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Ajlawn1

Triple dip La Nina.... Tripledemic... Oh my!





__





Loading…






www.nytimes.com


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Triple dip La Nina.... Tripledemic... Oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Sorry sir, but I’m waiting for that guy that insults all of us to give us his prediction first.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> A Triple Dip La Niña winter is coming, like 1976 and 2001
> 
> 
> Only two other winters since 1950 have been Triple Dips. See what this may mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


Wasn’t the big blizzard in 1978


----------



## m_ice

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wasn’t the big blizzard in 1978


Before my time old timer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

m_ice said:


> Before my time old timer...


I remember it and we only got a little bit of it and still had a week off school


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> A Triple Dip La Niña winter is coming, like 1976 and 2001
> 
> 
> Only two other winters since 1950 have been Triple Dips. See what this may mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


Old news...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Old news...


Sure old timer...


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> I remember it and we only got a little bit of it and still had a week off school


I want a week off!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

a bit foggy.


----------



## Hydromaster

Inversion


----------



## Ajlawn1

Be careful out there!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Detroit and Canada


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Detroit and Canada
> View attachment 257515
> View attachment 257516
> View attachment 257517
> View attachment 257518


Where?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Saw lots of inverted inversions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter storm scenario: 1 reason why this La Niña could bring Michigan a walloper storm


An alteration of the storm track could be the reason Michigan gets a sizable storm this winter




www.mlive.com


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter storm scenario: 1 reason why this La Niña could bring Michigan a walloper storm
> 
> 
> An alteration of the storm track could be the reason Michigan gets a sizable storm this winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


So per that map. you will get our 30 inch Noreaster. Better stock up on trucks, salt, and a mechanicss


----------



## magnatrac

Randall Ave said:


> So per that map. you will get our 30 inch Noreaster. Better stock up on trucks, salt, and a mechanicss


Or start building a " safe space" , these guys are available to help until spring lol .


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter storm scenario: 1 reason why this La Niña could bring Michigan a walloper storm
> 
> 
> An alteration of the storm track could be the reason Michigan gets a sizable storm this winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


just think of the possibilities….
“From the abundance of acorns in the fall to the bushiness of squirrel tails, there are many fanciful forecasting techniques have been used over the years as a means to glean a glimpse of what the weather will be like in the upcoming winter.”













__





Loading…






www.accuweather.com


----------



## Hydromaster

new crayons


----------



## Hydromaster

No you can tell by the low quality graphics that this forecast must be right.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Meanwhile on the Front Range it's 68*, full solar, no breeze and great shorts weather with the next two days being the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Liking this fall mulch better than the last 3...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Liking this fall mulch better than the last 3...
> 
> View attachment 257677


Stalker....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Stalker....


That's your house?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Liking this fall mulch better than the last 3...
> 
> View attachment 257677


I can't remember what year it was, but I thought 2018 we had snow on November 1st.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's your house?


Negative


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Liking this fall mulch better than the last 3...
> 
> View attachment 257677


Early leaf drop year. About time. We started yesterday. Still waiting on most of them but maples going quick.


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> I can't remember what year it was, but I thought 2018 we had snow on November 1st.


We had snow halloween last year. A few inches on the grass. Enough to get a little jittery about plowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Liking this fall mulch better than the last 3...
> 
> View attachment 257677



Nov 2020


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nov 2020
> 
> View attachment 257689


Really, ya fuel tease.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Early leaf drop year. About time. We started yesterday. Still waiting on most of them but maples going quick.




Just looked in a few neighborhoods. Some oaks are bare, some about 50% and some 90% full. Pears are hanging on asBut good enough to start. usual.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah...my non-existent extensions are screwing up my posts.


----------



## Hydromaster

44°f in town 
Mostly clear skies but a few clouds are starting to come over the front.









Forecast 2-5”
Winds 20-45mph gusts up to 60mph

It’s all ready snow’en over the pass.


----------



## DeVries

Webcam | Togwotee Mountain Lodge WY


See weather conditions at Togwotee Mountain Lodge in WY.




www.togwoteelodge.com





Snowmobiles have been delivered, must be getting close to that time of the year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Webcam | Togwotee Mountain Lodge WY
> 
> 
> See weather conditions at Togwotee Mountain Lodge in WY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.togwoteelodge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowmobiles have been delivered, must be getting close to that time of the year.


When we were sledding out of there, we had to bend down to reach the nozzle on the gas pump. And they had shoveled around the pumps to keep them open.


----------



## Hydromaster

DeVries said:


> Webcam | Togwotee Mountain Lodge WY
> 
> 
> See weather conditions at Togwotee Mountain Lodge in WY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.togwoteelodge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowmobiles have been delivered, must be getting close to that time of the year.


Looks like Cooke city wasn’t sure if the roads were gonna be open or that the tourist would come I don’t see the crates of sleds in front of the gas station like there is every year.










Targhee picked up a few


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> When we were sledding out of there, we had to bend down to reach the nozzle on the gas pump. And they had shoveled around the pumps to keep them open.


This is my friend Chet standing next to a snowmobile trail marker somewhere in Montana


----------



## Mountain Bob

23, looks like 4-5"


----------



## Hydromaster

23°f
Breeze at 7mph
More tracking snow…


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> When we were sledding out of there, we had to bend down to reach the nozzle on the gas pump. And they had shoveled around the pumps to keep them open.


Yes... Use to ride there a couple times a year, New Years Eve was always a hoot and also would ride a few days in March before the Jackson Hill Climb.


----------



## Hydromaster

It’s from “fox” so it has to be true.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like Faux Weather to me...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Looks like we're in a dry slot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who is we?

Or is it: Who are we?

Or.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I saw it on 


Hydromaster said:


> It’s from “fox” so it has to be true.
> View attachment 257760
> 
> View attachment 257761


I saw it on Plowsite so I believe it to be true


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes, The number one source for news and weather for the dedicated plowjockey.

And plus it was from Fox for add credithillbillyness


----------



## BUFF

Yesterday it hit 70* with full solar, a good day to have a few pints outside. Today it's cloudy, 45* for a high with rain turning into snow after dark.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Poor van 20f


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I see tracks in the snow


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see tracks in the snow


Kitter cat


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Kitter cat


I was thinking tracking snow but that will work.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking tracking snow but that will work.


63 degrees so far, nice and dry with a breeze. Perfect mulching deck conditions, if this keeps up we won't haul many leaves out this year!


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> 63 degrees so far, nice and dry with a breeze. Perfect mulching deck conditions, if this keeps up we won't haul many leaves out this year!
> View attachment 257766
> 
> 
> View attachment 257767


Ugh... Yeah it begins...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ugh... Yeah it begins...
> 
> View attachment 257768


That's MP money right there...


----------



## DeVries

I'll be honest I'm glad for you that you got such a big leaf vacuum. That be way to big for our operation.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Yesterday it hit 70* with full solar, a good day to have a few pints outside. Today it's cloudy, 45* for a high with rain turning into snow after dark.


65* here now. Its supposed to hit 75* today.


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ugh... Yeah it begins...
> 
> View attachment 257768


We've never been this far ahead. I'd say 90% have fallen and we haven't bagged anything yet!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's MP money right there...


Ha, just one of those 10 footers is all...



DeVries said:


> I'll be honest I'm glad for you that you got such a big leaf vacuum. That be way to big for our operation.


It's overkill for us too, other then some large apartments every Fall... Went down to Hey Dudes area for it years ago... Can't buy a bumper mount anymore for the price.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ugh... Yeah it begins...
> 
> View attachment 257768


You use that to pick up all your bitcoins


----------



## Hydromaster

So far


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like an inversion underway.


----------



## Hydromaster

That’s nice,


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ugh... Yeah it begins...
> 
> View attachment 257768


Looks familiar.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> 65* here now. Its supposed to hit 75* today.


Barely hit the high and by 5pm it started to snow. Got about 2" on the grass/dirt drive and cement / blacktop are wet. Still snowing pretty good.
Glad I blew leaves out of the yard and poop scooped earlier


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Barely hit the high and by 5pm it started to snow. Got about 2" on the grass/dirt drive and cement / blacktop are wet. Still snowing pretty good.
> Glad I blew leaves out of the yard and poop scooped earlier


I don't think it ever hit 75* yesterday, maybe 70*, but still nice. 
Rain this afternoon and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Mountain Bob

20 here, but mid 30's down in the towns. a bit of weather coming in, but possible real snow starting monday. But this,again-

Issued: 2:43 AM Nov. 4, 2022 – National Weather Service
...HIGH WIND WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
SATURDAY AFTERNOON...

* WHAT...Southwest winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 60 mph
possible.

* WHERE...Southwestern Montana along and south of Interstate 90, and
Elkhorn and Boulder Mountains.

* WHEN...From late tonight through Saturday afternoon.

* IMPACTS...High winds may move loose debris, damage property and
cause power outages. Travel could be difficult, especially for
high profile vehicles.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...


----------



## BUFF

19* this morning, about 3" of snow, only stuck to the pavement / cement in shaded areas and bridges. Supposed to get up to 50* with full solar.


----------



## Hydromaster

Not mulch is happening, yet.
It’s 22° in the lowlands @ 5,553 feet.
breezes 9mph gusts at 30mph


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> It’s 22° in the lowlands.


Inversion?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inversion?


Snow snake den


----------



## EWSplow

Well, I looked at the hourly weather this morning. It looked good for outside work until about 1:00pm.
It started poring rain at 11:26. I'm hoping for a little lull after I eat lunch, because I've got about another hour of work to do outside.

There were a few good cracks of thunder minutes before.


----------



## Hydromaster

Up on Bozeman Pass Elev 5748ft









Down in Livingston Elev 4555ft









on lookout pass


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lookout for the plow truck


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> Well, I looked at the hourly weather this morning. It looked good for outside work until about 1:00pm.
> It started poring rain at 11:26. I'm hoping for a little lull after I eat lunch, because I've got about another hour of work to do outside.
> 
> There were a few good cracks of thunder minutes before.


Well, it got nice after the downpour. Worked 1/2 hour without rain, then worked in steady moderate rain for about 20 minutes or so. Of course, now its getting brighter and I'm done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's raining...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lookout for the plow truck


And the sweeper trucks


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lookout for the plow truck


Thanks, that’s just some smart thinking, right their. 
I al moost clipped et with my toe mirror flipped oot.


----------



## BUFF

Sunning and 45*, most of last nights snow has cooked off except where there's shade.


----------



## Western1

60 degrees at 6am. Wtf?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> 60 degrees at 6am. Wtf?


And it’s the first week in November


----------



## Mountain Bob

40 here,lol, rain shower due around noon, then this pm temps should drop back down


----------



## BUFF

21*, 15mph breeze and cloudy. Looks like its going to warm up for a few days, supposed to hit 58* today and mid 60's for the next couple days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining again...only a 30% chance. Radar shows a pretty wide swath, far more than 30%.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Got a new guy coming in for sidewalk training...not sure I've ever done sidewalk training in jorts.


----------



## Randall Ave

63 here at the moment, might get close to 75 later, overcast tho.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got a new guy coming in for sidewalk training...not sure I've ever done sidewalk training in jorts.


Just make sure you're wearing closed toe shoes and you'll be ok.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Just make sure you're wearing closed toe shoes and you'll be ok.


The warden thought the jorts, long handles and cowboy boots looked silly...so I skipped the jorts.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The warden thought the jorts, long handles and cowboy boots looked silly...so I skipped the jorts.


You listen to the warden....... buttocks smoocher


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> You listen to the warden....... buttocks smoocher


SKWBE....Sooooper Doooooper Moooooderator...


----------



## Hydromaster

26°
Starting to snow, kind of.
the breez is picking up









Looks like Cooke city got some last night.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 26°
> Starting to snow, kind of.
> the breez is picking up
> View attachment 257865
> 
> 
> Looks like Cooke city got some last night.
> 
> View attachment 257866


Now that's kite flying breeze....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Now that's kite flying breeze....


Ya can tie it off to a fence post go back inside and I have a couple beverages and watch it from there.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Sidewalk training?








or this?


----------



## Hydromaster

Take it to the yuppie workout thread, fella


----------



## Mountain Bob

No


----------



## Hydromaster

Do you have any goats?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> 26°
> Starting to snow, kind of.
> the breez is picking up
> View attachment 257865
> 
> 
> Looks like Cooke city got some last night.
> 
> View attachment 257866


Tracking snow


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Tracking snow


sure, you can track the snow blowing across the field. I’m sure there’s someone out there with limited time that’s still thinks it’s a good day to be hunting.


----------



## Hydromaster

I kind of remember the same thing happening last year. Hunters had their RVs hunting camp out in the remote areas and then the snowstorm came in and most of them spent the next 3-4 days dragging their RVs out.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I kind of remember the same thing happening last year. Hunters had their RVs hunting camp out in the remote areas and *then the snowstorm came in and most of them spent the next 3-4 days dragging their RVs out.*


Common thing in the high country


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Common thing in the high country


unfortunately, The ones that use their old pop-up camper or trailer will abandon them and then their mess needs to be cleaned up in the spring


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> unfortunately, The ones that use their old pop-up camper or trailer will abandon them and then their mess needs to be cleaned up in the spring


I've done a few camper and sled recovery's in the summer.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> I've done a few camper and sled recovery's in the summer.


Around here the forest service or WFP does it in the spring they round up all the sleds, they’ll throw half of them in a junk pile and the other half will go off to auction. Most of the campers they drag out they’ll scrap. 
I think the owners should be fined and charged for the clean up.


----------



## Hydromaster

Abbot over, still breezy at 36mph
33°
Looks like they got a good foot up in da high county.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like the cold front went through awhile ago, but it just got really dark, a few sprinkles and now some blue sky and it feels like da temp is dropping.


----------



## Ajlawn1

64° and a bit breezy yet... Wind advisory still.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes...a tad bit breezy. Lost a tree across the driveway.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The winds been stiff all day but just got really angry here


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> The winds been stiff all day but just got really angry here


Here too.
It rained horizontally earlier today


----------



## EWSplow

Apparently, there were 61 MPH gusts yesterday. 
Highs in the upper 50s today, back to the 60s by Wednesday.


----------



## EWSplow

Decent weather this morning.


----------



## Hydromaster

21°

possible skiffs


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh boy...


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> View attachment 257914


That map says I'm, near normal. I think it is lying.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little depressed, just lost a laugh for helpful...


----------



## Hydromaster

Things could always turn around, the day isn’t over.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Decent weather this morning.
> 
> View attachment 257901


You’re welcome from the Michigan side of the lake


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> You’re welcome from the Michigan side of the lake


What are the odds the orange glow is from a Squirrel in the Grand Rapids area .


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> You’re welcome from the Michigan city side of the lake





BUFF said:


> What are the odds the orange glow is from a Squirrel in the Grand Rapids area .


At the angle the picture was taken, the squirrel could be in south bent...


----------



## scottr

Just so you keep things in perspective, ( down in the banana belt 🤪 ). Here’s a look at my surrounding area 😎


----------



## BUFF

scottr said:


> Just so you keep things in perspective, ( down in the banana belt 🤪 ). Here’s a look at my surrounding area 😎
> View attachment 257931
> 
> View attachment 257932


We're a month away from having safe ice


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

scottr said:


> Just so you keep things in perspective, ( down in the banana belt 🤪 ). Here’s a look at my surrounding area 😎
> View attachment 257931
> 
> View attachment 257932


Those people living in Chicken must have a great sense of humor


----------



## Hydromaster

Heavy snow possible in the Absaroka/Beartooth Mountains
A Winter Storm Watch has been issued by the National Weather Service in Billings from Monday morning into Tuesday afternoon.
Total snow accumulations are predicted between 10 and 16 inches.

People who are in the mountains could be impacted by the heavy snow which could cause difficult backcountry conditions.
The National Weather Service says cold air is moving in from Canada this week and that people should expect winter-like conditions for much of the week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tracking snow?


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Heavy snow possible in the Absaroka/Beartooth Mountains
> A Winter Storm Watch has been issued by the National Weather Service in Billings from Monday morning into Tuesday afternoon.
> Total snow accumulations are predicted between 10 and 16 inches.
> 
> People who are in the mountains could be impacted by the heavy snow which could cause difficult backcountry conditions.
> The National Weather Service says cold air is moving in from Canada this week and that people should expect winter-like conditions for much of the week.


Snow tease.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tracking snow?


inverted snow.


----------



## scottr

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Those people living in Chicken must have a great sense of humor


Yep, laughing all the way to the bank 😂. Major gold found in that area back in the day, still a few active mines there 👍


----------



## Mountain Bob

scottr said:


> Yep, laughing all the way to the bank 😂. Major gold found in that area back in the day, still a few active mines there 👍


LOL all 12 of them? No phone, internet,electricity, indoor plumping, cannot drive anywhere most of the year.


----------



## Mountain Bob

8f, 16f down in town. Light horizontal snow, yes, the wind is back up. Might need the winter van to go vote tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> LOL all 12 of them? No phone, internet,electricity, indoor plumping, cannot drive anywhere most of the year.


And that's an issue?


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> And that's an issue?


Yep, at my age I prefer to not take a step backwards.


----------



## Hydromaster

that glow threw the clouds is Billings,

Inversion…………..
11° in town, 19° Mid mountain.

light snow below.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grand Haven lighthouse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 257951
> 
> that glow threw the clouds is Billings,
> 
> Inversion…………..
> 11° in town, 19° Mid mountain.


Ewe shure?

Looks like a squirrel on a transformer to me...


----------



## BUFF

Looks like Fla will be getting some fun weather


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Looks like Fla will be getting some fun weather
> 
> View attachment 257965


Looks like they're getting dicked again


----------



## Western1

Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

We couldn't see the eclipse this morning., too cloudy.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> We couldn't see the eclipse this morning., too cloudy.


Inversion?


----------



## Hydromaster

9°








it’s an inverted snow globe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How can you tell?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> How can you tell?


Artificial horizon


----------



## Mountain Bob

10f looks like 8", but fine powder, 99% sure I can get out/up driveway to go vote. But I am sure new neighbors have already plowed the road 3 times---


----------



## Mark Oomkes

8" should provide good traction.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> 8" should provide good traction.


Not so much traction, but the front of tires not pushing wet heavy snow, and no buildup under truck.Roads were warm when this started, was ice all the way tp town yesterday, I expect recovery people to make some bucks today.


----------



## Hydromaster

A sled looking for its rider.


----------



## scottr

Mountain Bob said:


> Not so much traction, but the front of tires not pushing wet heavy snow, and no buildup under truck.Roads were warm when this started, was ice all the way tp town yesterday, I expect recovery people to make some bucks today.


This is why they should allow the old tall skinny tires back, at least in snow country. remember how well the old 750/16 and even 900/16 use to cut through deep snow? More psi to the ground, just better. Big brother making me safer 😡


----------



## Mountain Bob

scottr said:


> This is why they should allow the old tall skinny tires back, at least in snow country. remember how well the old 750/16 and even 900/16 use to cut through deep snow? More psi to the ground, just better. Big brother making me safer 😡


Yep, tall skinny tires for mud,also.


----------



## EWSplow

scottr said:


> This is why they should allow the old tall skinny tires back, at least in snow country. remember how well the old 750/16 and even 900/16 use to cut through deep snow? More psi to the ground, just better. Big brother making me safer 😡


My 66 IH had 750/16 bias ply tires. It was a beast in deep snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

11° in town
17 mid mountain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowed in West Jellystone.










Not sure if they use skids or wheels, but they were set too high. 

It does look like good traction snow. 

Or is it tracking snow?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowed in West Jellystone.
> 
> View attachment 258054
> 
> 
> Not sure if they use skids or wheels, but they were set too high.
> 
> It does look like good traction snow.
> 
> Or is it tracking snow?


It snowed "more" there,lol. looks like I may have more than them, unusual.


----------



## Mountain Bob

3f, light snow on and off, supposed to do this through tonight.


----------



## Hydromaster

6°
Forecast is for 2”-4” additional


----------



## LapeerLandscape

It’s been really nice out the past few weeks but the future is going to catch a lot of people off guard


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s been really nice out the past few weeks but the future is going to catch a lot of people off guard
> View attachment 258088


Who?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who?


People that haven’t winterized what’s needed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's almost like winter is coming...


----------



## magnatrac




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's almost like winter is coming...


When?


----------



## Randall Ave

Ajlawn1 said:


> When?


Soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> When?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Last day for jorts?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last day for jorts?


I heard he was one tough dude, cold don't bother him.


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> People that haven’t winterized what’s needed


I’ve called customers that all they have to do is call me back and say go ahead to winterize sprinklers and they don’t even have to be there or home but yet haven’t heard from them.


----------



## Randall Ave

Watching the weather Channel bout Florida. Animated video, if telephone poles are down, don't drive over them. Come on man, gotta try.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> I’ve called customers that all they have to do is call me back and say go ahead to winterize sprinklers and they don’t even have to be there or home but yet haven’t heard from them.


Doing a few today, will have a couple to finish up next week... So be it.


----------



## Western1

Yea at a certain point hope they freeze


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster

Blub blub blub


----------



## scottr

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 258093


Growing up in Duluth I remember this well when it happened. Seen mighty big waves on that lake.


----------



## Ajlawn1

🙄


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Isn't it like 70°?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kinda toasty ootside...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> 🙄
> 
> View attachment 258097


There spraying bridges here today...must know something I don't or care like I dont


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda toasty ootside...


I just took my long sleeve off and put on a short sleeve shirt


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it like 70°?


No, a couple are showing 72 and a 73 outlier...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it like 70°?


75 here.


----------



## Hydromaster

13°


----------



## BUFF

45*, full solar, no breeze


----------



## LapeerLandscape

74 and sunny skies


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just took my long sleeve off and put on a short sleeve shirt


How short? Wife beater?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> How short? Wife beater?


Negative


----------



## Western1

No complaints here doing this on days like today!


----------



## m_ice

Western1 said:


> No complaints here doing this on days like today!


Ask yourself that tomorrow


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> No complaints here doing this on days like today!


Was Haley working today?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Yea at a certain point hope they freeze


I used to call people 10 times to remind them to winterize the system. Now it's one call/email/text a week or so before, one more call/email/text a couple days before. That's it. If I don't hear from them I just take them off the client list and when they do finally call back "oh sorry, I've returned the compressor, wish you had called back sooner". For what it's worth, I've noticed people respond to text messages the most.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> No complaints here doing this on days like today!


Beautiful property


----------



## Western1

m_ice said:


> Ask yourself that tomorrow


es


----------



## Western1

Customer called me today,asked if I can wait till next week or week after next!!! WTF?


----------



## m_ice

Western1 said:


> Customer called me today,asked if I can wait till next week or week after next!!! WTF?


Sure


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Was Haley working today?


Not sure but need to go see her soon!!!


----------



## Western1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Beautiful property


Yes it surely is!


----------



## Western1

Was nice weather when I installed as I remember


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Was nice weather when I installed as I remember


You pumping out of the lake / river for that one? Or just going off the domestic?


----------



## Western1

Pumping out of lake. That little shed in pic houses one of the pumps.


----------



## Western1

Opps not in that pic maybe in the other?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Western1 said:


> Opps not in that pic maybe in the other?


Yea, saw it in the other. Nice machine too.


----------



## Western1

Thanks!


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Pumping out of lake. That little shed in pic houses one of the pumps.


Around here you can't pump out of lakes and rivers/ creeks / brooks or cricks unless you have water rights for the body of water and you're only allowed as much as your water rights allotment is.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> Around here you can't pump out of lakes and rivers/ creeks / brooks or cricks unless you have water rights for the body of water and you're only allowed as much as your water rights allotment is.


Water nazis


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Water nazis


It's because the majority of the water we have comes from snowpack and besides supplying water for Colo it's also allocated through water rights to neighboring states down stream.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Around here you can't pump out of lakes and rivers/ creeks / brooks or cricks unless you have water rights for the body of water and you're only allowed as much as your water rights allotment is.


Chalk one up for the Northeast / Midwest baby!


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Around here you can't pump out of lakes and rivers/ creeks / brooks or cricks unless you have water rights for the body of water and you're only allowed as much as your water rights allotment is.


I can’t draw water directly out of the irrigation ditch / creek etc et. with out rights /domestic or agricultural but I can dig a hole right next to the irrigation ditch and If that hole should fill with water I can pump all the water I want out of that hole.


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Was nice weather when I installed as I remember


That place in the farms or pointe ?
Looks pretty far south almost to the river.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Chalk one up for the Northeast / Midwest baby!


With that comes humidity, lots of bugs and to many dang trees... 
I'll take allocated water and arid climate along with trees that only grow naturally in mtns or next to body's of water/drainages.


----------



## jomama45

Beautiful day, and mild enough tonight to mow the lawn and leaves by moonlight!


----------



## Western1

magnatrac said:


> That place in the farms or pointe ?
> Looks pretty far south almost to the river.


Good call. In the park basically at the foot of Cadieux. Not quite to the river.


----------



## Western1

This one is pretty much at the start of the river


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> How short? Wife beater?


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently it snowed a wee bit in Nort Duhkohta...









Up to 2 FEET of new snow – Update


Very heavy snow fell across parts of North Dakota. Mandan reported 24″ of new snowfall. Nearby Bismarck had 15″. Other snow totals in ND: 22″ Steele, 19″ Lincoln and 16&#824…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Mountain Bob

Heat wave, 10f. If gets warmer , perhaps I can see why my wipers died.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Heat wave, 10f. If gets warmer , perhaps I can see why my wipers died.


Put another pellet in the stove


----------



## EWSplow

34*. It didn't freeze last night. 
It was 35* around 6pm yesterday and felt colder than this morning.


----------



## Landgreen

NWS calling for 3" tonight. All other forecasts have it at an inch or less. Will be interesting to see what happens. We're pretty much ready except for no stakes.


----------



## Western1

GIDDYUP


----------



## Ajlawn1

Landgreen said:


> NWS calling for 3" tonight. All other forecasts have it at an inch or less. Will be interesting to see what happens. We're pretty much ready except for no stakes.


Actually NWS says an inch and all locals are 1-3" here... Pretty much ready except for stakes too... and plows... and spreaders... and macheens... and I'm sure there's something else... oh yeah workers...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Actually NWS says an inch and all locals are 1-3" here... Pretty much ready except for stakes too... and plows... and spreaders... and macheens... and I'm sure there's something else... oh yeah workers...


There's always ads on CL for snow help, wanted, but I've noticed higher pay this year. $38 for plow truck drivers and skid operators (one offering $40 cash). Sidewalk crew $25-$30 (one paying that in cash).
I'm glad I'm out of it, looking at a relatively stress free winter.


----------



## Mountain Bob

15f, stayed above 10 last night, might be nice next few days, just chilly.


----------



## BUFF

14* clear, 48* for the high and partly cloud this afternoon.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> There's always ads on CL for snow help, wanted, but I've noticed higher pay this year. $38 for plow truck drivers and skid operators (one offering $40 cash). Sidewalk crew $25-$30 (one paying that in cash).
> I'm glad I'm out of it, looking at a relatively stress free winter.


Guy I run the loader for is paying $30-35/hr for pickup/plow operators and $35-45/hr for skid/compact loader operators.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Guy I run the loader for is paying $30-35/hr for pickup/plow operators and $35-45/hr for skid/compact loader operators.


What aboot big loader operators...?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Guy I run the loader for is paying $30-35/hr for pickup/plow operators and $35-45/hr for skid/compact loader operators.


Your cost of living is 60% higher.



Ajlawn1 said:


> What aboot big loader operators...?


I guess it depends on the size of the operator...


----------



## Mountain Bob

I guess it depends on the size of the operator...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> What aboot big loader operators...?


You can negotiate but you need to hold your ground for what you're worth.


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> You can negotiate but you need to hold your ground for what you're worth.


Oh,I agree, but sometimes,wow. Just recently that guy on here advertising he would work/run skids, in his area, for over $100 an hour. I noticed nobody replied, or even laughed at him.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> You can negotiate but you need to hold your ground for what you're worth.


The bigger the operator the more money


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> Oh,I agree, but sometimes,wow. Just recently that guy on here advertising he would work/run skids, in his area, for over $100 an hour. I noticed nobody replied, or even laughed at him.


I guess that depends on the area.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> The bigger the operator the more money


I've mentioned something along those lines to the old lady, but she ain't buying it.


----------



## m_ice

Weather First Alert: Snow falls in St. Louis area Saturday morning


Some parts of Illinois got 6.5 inches of snow.




www.google.com


----------



## m_ice

Got a dusting at home...1/2 hour south of home got 6"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The breeze has a bit of a bite to it.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> The breeze has a bit of a bite to it.


You're probably wearing jorts...pull your socks up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Indy got a little...


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Got a dusting at home...1/2 hour south of home got 6"


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Indy got a little...
> 
> View attachment 258159


Sitting in the bleachers by yourself???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> You're probably wearing jorts...pull your socks up


And unroll my long johns?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> And unroll my long johns?


The 70s called...they want their striped tube socks back


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> The 70s called...they want their striped tube socks back


He needs them for pickleball....


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Indy got a little...
> 
> View attachment 258159


Are you there to salt the field or blow out the irrigation


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 258165
> View attachment 258166



Oh Deere


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere


Andrew had 2 of them on another page. BTW they were 0 by 0 according to Buff


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you there to salt the field or blow out the irrigation


Neither. Putting down winterizer today...


----------



## SHAWZER

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 258170





LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 258170


Hey .... you still have crayons too ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Hey .... you still have crayons too ?


Yes but just the medium size box, my mom would never get me the biggest box.


----------



## Randall Ave

60s here. Supposed to Service three plows this afternoon but he's a no show. Guess it's a clean the yard while working out on some cans of Heineken.


----------



## Turf Z

Calling for 4-5" in some areas 
Seems like a stretch


----------



## Western1

Plucked annuals in shorts yesterday then today!


----------



## Western1

People playing golf on this course this morning at 10:30. Now this afternoon


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Plucked annuals in shorts yesterday then today!


I'll take a swing....
Some butthat parked a frosted GM in you drive?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> People playing golf on this course this morning at 10:30. Now this afternoon


Time for orange balls...


----------



## Western1

Too busy fixing plows today to notice how hard it was snowing. Thought we would get some flakes but not cover grass and what not


----------



## Western1

I miss Hayleigh


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Plucked annuals in shorts yesterday then today!


We got nothing in Lapeer, just a chilly 38.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Like I was saying this one's going to stick! Good 3-4". Melts pretty quick once scraped, but now she effecting again...

Seeing a lot of non service probably hoping it'll melt off...


----------



## Randall Ave

Down to 45 and windy, overcast. Heading over to start to service two pickup truck plows, and two town plow trucks, one a Kitty no run, another no stoppy.


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like I was saying this one's going to stick! Good 3-4". Melts pretty quick once scraped, but now she effecting again...
> 
> Seeing a lot of non service probably hoping it'll melt off...
> 
> View attachment 258215


You have anyjuan out?


----------



## Ajlawn1

I got every Juan out... Even got the Maiden voyage of the high roller boxes...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I got every Juan out... Even got the Maiden voyage of the high roller boxes...
> 
> View attachment 258216


I’ve been watching this for 10 minutes and he just keeps plowing the same spot


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> I got every Juan out... Even got the Maiden voyage of the high roller boxes...
> 
> View attachment 258216


It stopped falling?


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> I got every Juan out... Even got the Maiden voyage of the high roller boxes...
> 
> View attachment 258216


MP boxes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It will melt...in July. 































































And does thatclean! scrape


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stupid software


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like I was saying this one's going to stick! Good 3-4". Melts pretty quick once scraped, but now she effecting again...
> 
> Seeing a lot of non service probably hoping it'll melt off...
> 
> View attachment 258215


The 3-4" must have been after the pics were taken.... or you're using a Horror Freight measuring device...


----------



## BUFF

16*, clear with 50* for todays high and full solar.


----------



## Mountain Bob

18,light snow, 25 in town, should clear off a good bit soon. Accuweather forecast-


----------



## EWSplow

High of 38* today. Big difference from a couple days ago.


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> The 3-4" must have been after the pics were taken.... or you're using a Horror Freight measuring device...


Nevermind


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> The 3-4" must have been after the pics were taken.... or you're using a Horror Freight measuring device...


That was cleared once already... Here's an official measurement off some Juan's van that's been parked here for a year... 

And now the sun's out...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Stupid software


I don’t think that was the software


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> That was cleared once already... Here's an official measurement off some Juan's van that's been parked here for a year...
> 
> And now the sun's out...
> 
> View attachment 258225


Must be a mini-van, or you are standind up on a box


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> That was cleared once already... Here's an official measurement off some Juan's van that's been parked here for a year...
> 
> And now the sun's out...
> 
> View attachment 258225


That’s about what was south of south bend too on the unsalted driveway.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> That’s about what was south of south bend too on the unsalted driveway.
> View attachment 258256


Hanging out in Bremen again...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hanging out in Bremen again...


Ventured as far as Plymouth Indiana…


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## Western1

Crazy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like good tracking snow.


----------



## DeVries

Nice day here in the mother land


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Nice day here in the mother land
> View attachment 258271


Having Duck for supper?


----------



## Hydromaster

DeVries said:


> Nice day here in the mother land
> View attachment 258271


something is missing?

I don’t see any stuck mowers?

Are you going to go up to the mountains?


----------



## Mountain Bob

16, light snow. At this rate the local ski slope might actually open on time.


----------



## DeVries

Hydromaster said:


> something is missing?
> 
> I don’t see any stuck mowers?
> 
> Are you going to go up to the mountains?


No mountains this side of the pond. That's why most bike here, it's flat as a pancake.


----------



## DeVries

Edit

Seems I'm flying the Dutch flag now 
Plowsite must be following me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Long duration LE is possible, but low confidence on duration... You can't make this crap up...🙄


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Long duration LE is possible, but low confidence on duration... You can't make this crap up...🙄
> 
> View attachment 258290


In the column under what we don’t know it should just say “a lot”


----------



## EWSplow

We're supposed to get 0.8" tomorrow morning and 0.6 tomorrow night into Wednesday morning. 
Mostly a mix close to the lake, with some lake effect (cold rain according to the local TV weather)
Sounds like some salting possibly, but the temperature isn't supposed to be below freezing until Wednesday night. 
Doesn't really sound like anything pushable near the lake, but 2" or so inland Where the temperatures are cooler.
The freeways should be the usual mess for 1st accumulation.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> We're supposed to get 0.8" tomorrow morning and 0.6 tomorrow night into Wednesday morning.
> Mostly a mix close to the lake, with some lake effect (cold rain according to the local TV weather)
> Sounds like some salting possibly, but the temperature isn't supposed to be below freezing until Wednesday night.
> Doesn't really sound like anything pushable near the lake, but 2" or so inland Where the temperatures are cooler.
> The freeways should be the usual mess for 1st accumulation.


sounds perfect, if all your accounts are zero
tolerance.

28°
clouding


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Love the updated forecast...now 2" today, tonight, etc. 

I guess cleanups are OVER. For now.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Love the updated forecast...now 2" today, tonight, etc.
> 
> I guess cleanups are OVER. For now.


Good day to go hunting…


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ba Ha Ha...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ba Ha Ha...
> 
> View attachment 258313


You’ve already had a successful test run you got this


----------



## Western1

And sign the neighboring property for MP money!!!


----------



## EWSplow

There a light snow falling. a small amount sticking to roofs, but nothing on the ground.

Edit: getting a big burst of snow now. Lake effecting?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Love the updated forecast...now 2" today, tonight, etc.
> 
> I guess cleanups are OVER. For now.


 Ditto.

40's next week. Hopefully wont be too much to burn off.


----------



## BUFF

18*, clearing sky, 1.5" of snow which was just enough to identify snowflakes behind the wheel.


----------



## Kinport

Cold and foggy up on the hill at 5 this morning. Fog was burning off as the sun rose








Edit: got down into town and it’s still foggy. I think that’s an inversion? Reverse inversion? Inverted inversion? This site has me cornfused


----------



## Mountain Bob

Kinport said:


> Cold and foggy up on the hill at 5 this morning. Fog was burning off as the sun rose
> View attachment 258322
> 
> Edit: got down into town and it’s still foggy. I think that’s an inversion? Reverse inversion? Inverted inversion? This site has me cornfused


"Double reverse inverted inversion"


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> "Double reverse inverted inversion"


No..... it's a conversation....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So 2" today then down to an inch. A good 2" on grass, etc.



Toniwas 2" then down to an inch. Can't wait to see what happens. ght


----------



## Mark Oomkes

POS software. 

Where's that multimeter?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> POS software.
> 
> Where's that multimeter?


It right here!










Yes I have one of the $7 harbor freight specials... You can get it free with a coupon!


----------



## Mountain Bob

magnatrac said:


> It right here!
> View attachment 258327
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have one of the $7 harbor freight specials... You can get it free with a coupon!


People with MP money don't use coupons, silly!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> So 2" today then down to an inch. A good 2" on grass, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Toniwas 2" then down to an inch. Can't wait to see what happens. ght


About the same here. My son said the road temp is 45


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pavement is right at freezing, still just a bit slushy here and there. 







Definitely An ethical salting required.


----------



## DeVries

Good practice run for ya


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Was hoping to have enough to have a couple new operators run through their routes but oh well.


----------



## SHAWZER

You make them run ? Should actually take the machine ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dad joke..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm amazed at how much heat is in the ground. Still not really accumulating on pavement. I thought after we lost the UV rays it would accumulate a little.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm amazed at how much heat is in the ground. Still not really accumulating on pavement. I thought after we lost the UV rays it would accumulate a little.


I told you it wouldn't stick....

Got a serious Peyronie's band off the lake...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snowing and sticking!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm amazed at how much heat is in the ground. Still not really accumulating on pavement. I thought after we lost the UV rays it would accumulate a little.


Weeks of unseasonably warmer weather and most of last week being in the high 60’s to mid 70’s helped. It also kept the lakes warm.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Snowing and sticking!!!
> View attachment 258347


Nothings sticking on the roads here but almost everything else is covered with a couple inches


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh...









Winter Storm Watch and Winter Storm Warning


Winter Storm Watch The Grand Rapids National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Watch for Ottawa, Kent, Ionia, Allegan, Barry, Eaton, Van Buren, Kalamazoo and Calhoun Counties. The Watch (wh…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Storm Watch and Winter Storm Warning
> 
> 
> Winter Storm Watch The Grand Rapids National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Watch for Ottawa, Kent, Ionia, Allegan, Barry, Eaton, Van Buren, Kalamazoo and Calhoun Counties. The Watch (wh…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


"Let the good times roll!!"


----------



## BUFF

Looks like I'll be getting some seat time tomorrow night.










Going to check out the loader I'll be running later today.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Still above 20, looks like more snow tonight, but may stay south of me.


----------



## EWSplow

Its lake effecting...on the lake









Interactive Radar


Weather Radar | wisn.com - Milwaukee, WI




www.wisn.com


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Its lake effecting...on the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interactive Radar
> 
> 
> Weather Radar | wisn.com - Milwaukee, WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wisn.com


Makes sense.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning. 



Going to a bizzie few days.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Supposed to be a heavy slow moving band moving my way, should be here between 8 and 10. Saying white conditions.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Upgraded to a Winter Storm Warning.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a bizzie few days.


----------



## m_ice

1 of my guys just told me the Buffalo bills game this coming Sunday is forecasting 48-72" of snow...not sure where he git his info???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm thinking they're underestimating for my area.


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> 1 of my guys just told me the Buffalo bills game this coming Sunday is forecasting 48-72" of snow...not sure where he git his info???


Probably here...

From The Weather Channel Android App: Feet Of Lake-Effect Snow Possible In New York Into The Weekend - Videos from The Weather Channel


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably here...
> 
> From The Weather Channel Android App: Feet Of Lake-Effect Snow Possible In New York Into The Weekend - Videos from The Weather Channel


My weather app has 3+ days of lake effecting


----------



## NYH1

Calling for 2 to 4 feet in western NY. 1 to 3 feet up at Ft. Drum and a foot up on the Tug. 

NYH1.


----------



## Ajlawn1

If anyone was curious what a Winter Storm Warning looks like...


















Must be covering their arses from Sunday...🙄


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> If anyone was curious what a Winter Storm Warning looks like...
> 
> View attachment 258410
> 
> View attachment 258411
> 
> 
> Must be covering their arses from Sunday...🙄


Your up awful early for not having any snow. You must have more blow outs to do at 3am.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your up awful early for not having any snow. You must have more blow outs to do at 3am.


That's a shop camera while I was still nestled away in bed... But did have one last burst and headed out to help now...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wonder if it's a long duration...🙄


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's a shop camera while I was still nestled away in bed... But did have one last burst and headed out to help now...


I saw the door open and figured you were working or being robbed


----------



## Western1

Yesterday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it starts...couple squalls moved through already. Covered most everything. 

Based on the foreguess, I'm not busting my a$$ or anyone else's for a dusting to half inch.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 258414
> 
> 
> Wonder if it a long duration...🙄


Should be interesting


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Yesterday


You trying to make snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a good band move through overnight. It’s starting to stick on concrete surfaces and the county said there is some slick spots but I’m not seeing it.


----------



## Western1

Heard it was slick on 75 in northern Oakland county


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty cool how it builds as it comes inland (not)...sun is peaking through now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of Tyre tracks onto the shoulders and into ditches.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well, snow missed me, got 1". But cold again,10


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of Tyre tracks onto the shoulders and into ditches.


Tracking snow is working


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Heard it was slick on 75 in northern Oakland county


Yup I had a full run, not many guys out this morning... It was a mix of snow and black ice.
The village was just hanging a spreader after I dropped my kids off for school.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Yep,I'll take driving on cold snow any day over ice or warm snow.


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow’en again. 
good thing the plow worked when I retrieved it from where I dropped it last year.

from da ski hill








( needs updating)


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> Yup I had a full run, not many guys out this morning... It was a mix of snow and black ice.
> The village was just hanging a spreader after I dropped my kids off for school.
> 
> View attachment 258416
> 
> 
> View attachment 258417


Looks a little worse than up here


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks a little worse than up here


Had more snow in ortonville, holly was all ice.


----------



## Hydromaster

Geez those doggone pics didn’t load must be the software not that I didn’t select them…








Well over4”


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Full blown cranial rectal inversion with drivers this morning.

Warm snow?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And it starts...couple squalls moved through already. Covered most everything.
> 
> Based on the foreguess, I'm not busting my a$$ or anyone else's for a dusting to half inch.


Yeah I wouldn't sweat it, probably going to be a long duration event... or possibly a short one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Or medium duration


----------



## BUFF

Started to snow about an hour ago and roads are covered.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or medium duration


Meh, they never mentioned that...

I need to sell this baby to Hallmark...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh, they never mentioned that...
> 
> I need to sell this baby to Hallmark...
> 
> View attachment 258422


Meatchicken style


----------



## Western1

magnatrac said:


> Yup I had a full run, not many guys out this morning... It was a mix of snow and black ice.
> The village was just hanging a spreader after I dropped my kids off for school.
> 
> View attachment 258416
> 
> 
> View attachment 258417


Those pics from northern Oakland county Magna?


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Those pics from northern Oakland county Magna?


Yup , village of ortonville was the snowy one. Other was groveland township over by Mt Holly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect...sunning a few minutes ago, salt was holding, lots of black and wet. 

And then the heavens opened up. a good half inch in the last 10 minutes. Might be closer to an inch.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wait for it.... POS lake effect...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wait for it.... POS lake effect...


I blame the software


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> I blame the software


Au contraire...just have to use the Kannuckian approved software.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...sunning a few minutes ago, salt was holding, lots of black and wet.
> 
> And then the heavens opened up. a good half inch in the last 10 minutes. Might be closer to an inch.


Plow with the heavens?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wait for it.... POS lake effect...


Coming up on 2" now. Might have surpassed that already.

And that band has a few more minutes before it's OVER.


----------



## Western1

“OVER “?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Until the next squall...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still a ton of heat in the ground. For the most part salt is holding, even after it drops 2"in 20 minutes. Once it stops it melts off.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still a ton of heat in the ground. For the most part salt is holding, even after it drops 2"in 20 minutes. Once it stops it melts off.


So which is it, the salt is holding or the heat in the ground?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Became quite blustery...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had some big wet flakes blowing around just before lunch now it’s just cold damp and windy


----------



## Hydromaster

Nevermind


----------



## BUFF

Storm here seems to be a dragged out event with waves of Mtn Effect with little accumulation, minor bouts of solar then back to ME.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 258437


Same here, what was on Black Top and Seament is cooking off when the sun pops


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's another squall on the way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Visibility is getting bad I should head to hooters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@EWSplow found Lapeertucky?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> @EWSplow found Lapeertucky?


The blurriness is from Fire Ball vapor....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> @EWSplow found Lapeertucky?


He enrolled in my online classes. 
I might have some openings next semester, if you're interested.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> He enrolled in my online classes.
> I might have some openings next semester, if you're interested.


What if you charge him more?
Could he say,, cut the line?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> He enrolled in my online classes.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have some openings next semester, if you're interested.


I keep getting expelled from online classes.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I keep getting expelled from online classes.


Let me guess, software issues?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> What if you charge him more?
> Could he say,, cut the line?


He'd have to pass the entrance exam...bird, or bees nest.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh my, thunder snow south of Grand cRapids!!!


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my, thunder snow south of Grand cRapids!!!
> 
> View attachment 258445


Thanks for circling the lightning bolt for us


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Thanks for circling the lightning bolt for us


I didn't, but you're welcome...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh my, thunder snow south of Grand cRapids!!!
> 
> View attachment 258445


So Foil Hat Advisory?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And another inch in 20ish minutes.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forgot how much I hate wet snow at -2c on unfrozen ground ......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> And another inch in 20ish minutes.


So 3"/hr?

Pretty sure we've got more tonight then past two days... Good 1/4" with this WSW wind...


----------



## BUFF

This storm needs to get with it or move on....
Been at the WW since 9pm to find about 1" in three hours it snowed about another inch and have ant hills for piles...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A good 3" since 11ish. 

Snow globing for well over an hour now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just saw someone ethically salting a good 2".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2" on the lot he finished an hour ago where his hose blew.

We will be making a spare for that plow and put it in the truck. I think it was replaced last fall but it should have been about 2" longer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stopped snowing...for now.

Kinda ticked...looked at the hose and it never should have gone on the plow. Looks like some Juan caught it in the crimper on a slight angle creating a weak spot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We had a lake effect attack last night.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just saw someone ethically salting a good 2".


Because there not ready to plow?


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We had a lake effect attack last night.


How much you got up thr?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> How much you got up thr?


Not all this came last night and still just another salting on the ground hard surfaces. It did all come in the last 2 days


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yep more snow over the past 8hrs then past two days... And these idiots have the nerve to block me on Twitter...

#doyourjob


----------



## magnatrac

I was just salting and then that got covered up... Quick inch of fluff.

Glad I threw the plow on last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another inch in 15 minute squall. 

As I said, they're underestimating. We're around 10-12" since it started. In some areas anyway.


----------



## BUFF

Had a decent band come through around 2am for about 40min. Ended up with 3.5" over a very long time but got 8hrs of seat time. Time to head my day job, been up for 25hrs and think it's going to be a short day with a nap around noon.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So let's see, 8X, carry the 1, minus $1.79 for coffee... 😳😳😳 Why a day job...


----------



## Mountain Bob

No new snow, -4f, gonna be a few chilly days.


----------



## EWSplow

I haven't been west of 94/43 this week, until yesterday. There's almost 2" on the ground 5 miles west. Nothing here, near the lake. 

The old lady was up before me this morning. She wanted to see meteor showers. She didn't see any. 
I told her I saw some from the back yard a couple nights ago.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> So let's see, 8X, carry the 1, minus $1.79 for coffee... 😳😳😳 Why a day job...


Steady income and benefits, I plow to spend the fun tickets on toys.


----------



## Hydromaster

4° 
Crisp


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lettuce? 

Chimkin?


----------



## Hydromaster

Apple


----------



## Mark Oomkes

IPhone?


----------



## Hydromaster

Macintosh


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 4°
> Crisp
> View attachment 258466
> View attachment 258467


Squeaky snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Jim is in Beefalo this morning. It’s getting deep.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Squeaky snow


Yes


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Squeaky snow


Sneaky snow?


----------



## EWSplow

I'm not liking these wind chills in the low teens.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Sneaky snow?


Squeaky snow and sounds like SB's boots when you walk on it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it's snow globing again.


----------



## BUFF

That's special....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ran our 204 at the hospital cleaning drive lanes. It's way better than a skidsteer. Faster, almost as maneuverable and visibility is 1000 times better. 

Gave the Bella blue MP a good workout too. Operator is very happy with it.


----------



## DeVries

In the last year of our hospital contract. Looking forward to not doing it ever again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our contact used to be a yard/snow monkey so he understands. Very good to deal with.


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> So let's see, 8X, carry the 1, minus $1.79 for coffee... 😳😳😳 Why a day job...


Pay for his habits


----------



## Western1

2 late?


----------



## BUFF

15* full solar and the cook off is underway.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freaking idiots, ended up a good solid 3-4-5" today...

And another can you help us out mall call...🙄










I guess it was over 5"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593619332096921607


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Freaking idiots, ended up a good solid 3-4-5" today...
> 
> And another can you help us out mall call...🙄
> 
> View attachment 258476


You run hoes too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> 15* full solar and the cook off is underway.
> 
> View attachment 258477


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> You run hoes too?


Only when I look through my hoe-a-dex...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


More like spectacular or fantastic...
Got down to 0* last night


----------



## m_ice

Redirect Notice


----------



## Turf Z

How much you get out your way since this morning, Mark?
MDOT Cameras looking very white most of the day there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> How much you get out your way since this morning, Mark?
> MDOT Cameras looking very white most of the day there


Really not sure, it starts heavy about my place and east. A lot less to the west.

6? 8? Could be more, 3 miles south some Juan measured 16" since it started.


----------



## Landgreen

Paat few days accumulated about 10". Came home tonight to another 8". Been burning off pavement up until today.


----------



## BUFF

m_ice said:


> Redirect Notice


$50k for a new pickup..... yeah right.


----------



## magnatrac

BUFF said:


> $50k for a new pickup..... yeah right.


March of 21 ordered with a discount yes, today good luck lol.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> $50k for a new pickup..... yeah right.


I don't know how spread out his clients are, or how big the driveways are but 12 trucks for 400 residential clients seems excessive

Edit: didn't watch the video which mentions he does commercial as well


----------



## Western1

I think some of those are for commercial accounts


----------



## Western1

Thought the same at first


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I don't know how spread out his clients are, or how big the driveways are but 12 trucks for 400 residential clients seems excessive
> 
> Edit: didn't watch the video which mentions he does commercial as well


He's a moron...let a drunk addict drive his vehicles...killed a guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Went to bed at 830 and there was maybe a half inch of fresh fluff. 

Woke up to 3. And then it started snow globing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Over a foot of wet snow here since yesterday morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If some Juan could stop shaking the snow globe...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> If some Juan could stop shaking the snow globe...


I thought you lived for this fun stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So the local airport has a new contractor fir the roads and lots. Supposedly the previous contractor didn't show up a few times last year. I find that hard to believe but it was probably the best way to get out of the contract. It was the red army which is why I don't believe they didn't show.

Anyway, they were a bit overequipped for the work IMHDAO. But they're making the new contractor look like it's their first time seeing snow. Roads are being plowed by pickups with Wipeouts. A loader with a rubber edge ProTech. Small New Holland tractor with an HLA and Ebling backblade. Skidsteer with a rubber edge pusher or plow.

They did do a far better job this summer but they've never been known as being a well run snow company and it shows.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hey another alert... One came yesterday morning too once they seen it wasn't going to stop snowing... Then kept moving the end time or goal posts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


Well, it might


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The snow globing added up to a good/bad/indifferent 6" at 1 account.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey another alert... One came yesterday morning too once they seen it wasn't going to stop snowing... Then kept moving the end time or goal posts...
> 
> View attachment 258493


You guys going to break another 5” record today


----------



## Western1

Vinul


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You guys going to break another 5” record today


They're predicting it so probably won’t see Jack Squat...


----------



## Mountain Bob

13,gonna warm up later, another beautiful day.


----------



## Freshwater

I'll take days like yesterday all winter. A dusting to less than an inch of fluff. One round of salt held for the whole event. I salted my route and a buddies route (planned), hes out of town. No sooner did I get home and another guy called hes down all his salt trucks. He gave me a list of 12 locations including a huge condo that took 4 of my 1.5yd hoppers to do.
Took me a while but got everything done. 
Then I'm at a condo salting and a lady flags me down. I thought she was going to complain, she gave me a 16lb turkey for Thanksgiving....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 258494
> I'll take days like yesterday all winter. A dusting to less than an inch of fluff. One round of salt held for the whole event. I salted my route and a buddies route (planned), hes out of town. No sooner did I get home and another guy called hes down all his salt trucks. He gave me a list of 12 locations including a huge condo that took 4 of my 1.5yd hoppers to do.
> Took me a while but got everything done.
> Then I'm at a condo salting and a lady flags me down. I thought she was going to complain, she gave me a 16lb turkey for Thanksgiving....


The anti-Karen, restorer of faith in humanity


----------



## Landgreen

Freshwater said:


> View attachment 258494
> I'll
> Took me a while but got everything done.
> Then I'm at a condo salting and a lady flags me down. I thought she was going to complain, she gave me a 16lb turkey for Thanksgiving....


That's awesome. When we're approached by someone from a condo association it's usually to complain that our blower thuds too load by garage door or we forgot to shovel an area for their ****zu to take a dump.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Since it started.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And it's supposed to get breezy today.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 258498
> 
> 
> Since it started.


With all of that hot air you…. You needed to start up the AC?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SKWBE


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> With all of that hot air you…. You needed to start up the AC?


I see College Game Day is in Bozeman this morning, said -2...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> I see College Game Day is in Bozeman this morning, said -2...


Sunshine and warm moving in, will be warm quickly. I been up since 3, and it never fell below 14 last night, but I am up higher.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Looks like it’ll hit 80° today, some showers scheduled next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Sunshine and warm moving in, will be warm quickly. I been up since 3, and it never fell below 14 last night, but I am up higher.


Inversion?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like it’ll hit 80° today, some showers scheduled next week.
> View attachment 258501


Another vacay?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inversion?


"Weather"


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mountain Bob said:


> "Weather"


But,in reality, with a valley on either side, the valleys get cold throughout the night, and the warm air rolls up here, especially in winter, when no wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A tad breezy and chilly.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> A tad breezy and chilly.
> 
> View attachment 258503


Keep it on your side of the pond.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another vacay?


No, just thought you guys might want to know the weather in Miami.








Sofia’s in Miami


----------



## Landgreen

Huh...


----------



## EWSplow

Its snow glowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Its snow glowing.
> 
> View attachment 258507


We'll just take your word for it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Its snow glowing.
> 
> View attachment 258507


Wow!!!.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!.


I told you to keep it on your side...
The sun is shining now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Already close to 4". Like I said, they're underestimating.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sunning and snowing now.


----------



## magnatrac

Hasn't let up here yet...


















Their supposed to open tomorrow which is pretty good considering it was 70+ degrees out a week ago lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...freezing frogs!


----------



## Ajlawn1

You only need to show us once...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> You only need to show us once...


Software problems haven’t you heard


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Software problems haven’t you heard


Yes, I think we've heard it all...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who is we?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is we?











Who is We?


Who is We? the official Dutch contribution to the 17th International Architecture Exhibition – La Biennale di Venezia.




whoiswe.nl


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Who is We?
> 
> 
> Who is We? the official Dutch contribution to the 17th International Architecture Exhibition – La Biennale di Venezia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoiswe.nl


Where in hell did you dig that up, wow that first paragraph.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where in hell did you dig that up, wow that first paragraph.


I did a search ,
Scaned down the page and saw,NL Dutch
You know,,, the Dutch…

Read the first couple paragraphs and Thought, perfect.

then I ran with it,

Idk


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Where in hell did you dig that up, wow that first paragraph.


WTF do they mean by multi species ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> WTF do they mean by multi species ?


No idea, the whole thing was just really wild to read


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I didn't even click on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Officially we're at 22.4" since Tursday.



Buffalo Can have it.


----------



## Kinport

Mark Oomkes said:


> Officially we're at 22.4" since Tursday.


unusual for you to have that much snow in mid November, no?

We’ve had decent snow since the beginning of November. I know @BUFF and @Ajlawn1 have also been hit pretty good, and obviously what’s going on in Buffalo. I can’t think of the last time so much of the lower 48 had this much snow this early.

It’s unlikely, but if it continues to trend like this, it’s gonna be a miserable winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our November average is apparently 7.6". Definitely not normal but not unheard of. 7 or 8 years ago we had 32" in a week, started November 15...opening day for gun deer season. 

Theoretically we have received 1/3 of our average snowfall now. We're long overdue for an above average season.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hammered... And not the good kind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thumb?


----------



## Ajlawn1

No good 5-6" and hearing 8-10" a hair North and East....


----------



## BossPlow2010

About 3” here
Luckily less than 1” was guessed


----------



## Randall Ave

Just had the mutt out, got 29* and a clear sky, you guys are having all the fun. 
Buffalo area, that would not be a good time.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Buffalo area, that would not be a good time.


because they have to come to Detroit to watch football?…


----------



## Randall Ave

We could go there and sell hot liquor shots disguised as coffee

Or would we get mugged when we was leaving??


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> We could go there and sell hot liquor shots disguised as coffee
> 
> Or would we get mugged when we was leaving??


Would you be able to fill up your tanks to leave?
We don’t have gas station attendants here.
Btw. 18° here right now, cold for November


----------



## Randall Ave

BossPlow2010 said:


> Would you be able to fill up your tanks to leave?
> We don’t have gas station attendants here.
> Btw. 18° here right now, cold for November


Sure, and I pump my own gas, spend about 2000.00 a month there, probably another two hundred at the Dunkin inside, they leave me alone. My old bones can take the 18*, I think.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Sure, and I pump my own gas, spend about 2000.00 a month there, probably another two hundred at the Dunkin inside, they leave me alone. My old bones can take the 18*, I think.


The 18 is 16 now, but it’s going to be a beautiful morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

17 and bright blue skies here, suppose to be 46 on turkey day


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> 17 and bright blue skies here, suppose to be 46 on turkey day


Which, reminds me, since we won’t be able to do cleanups tomorrow and possibly Tuesday, do you guys think it’s too early to wrap boxwoods and arbs?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Officially we're at 22.4" since Tursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo Can have it.


----------



## Mountain Bob

22, another nice day, weather looks good for the next week, may go up to relatives for thanksgiving. Got to anyway, sometime, have a recycler pulling some van parts up there, would save a ton in shipping.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Which, reminds me, since we won’t be able to do cleanups tomorrow and possibly Tuesday, do you guys think it’s too early to wrap boxwoods and arbs?


Too late here.. they're buried in snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do we have to plow - blow all this snow before it melts next week .... asking for a friend .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Do we have to plow - blow all this snow before it melts next week .... asking for a friend .


You don’t have to do anything but if you need money for beer then yes you do have to plow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Welp the rumors were true, every bit of 8-10"... Four loaders, one skiddy, and 5 trucks... What a mess, that sucked....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Welp the rumors were true, every bit of 8-10"... Four loaders, one skiddy, and 5 trucks... What a mess, that sucked....
> 
> View attachment 258543


Is that the same mall that keeps calling?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Looks like money to me


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Is that the same mall that keeps calling?


It is...🤦‍♂️


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Welp the rumors were true, every bit of 8-10"... Four loaders, one skiddy, and 5 trucks... What a mess, that sucked....
> 
> View attachment 258543


If you give me gas money I’ll come down and help


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> It is...🤦‍♂️


What style of contracts do you mostly see in your area? Seasonal?


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Theoretically we have received 1/3 of our average snowfall now. We're long overdue for an above average season.


Stop it


----------



## Landgreen

Plowed routes 3 times past two days. Went pretty smooth. Had to fill in for tractor operator. Worked till 10pm then started up again at 2am this morning. Finally nap time. And now my neighbirs kid is doing donuts with his quad in their driveway. Has exhaust delete mod. Awesome.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Kinport said:


> unusual for you to have that much snow in mid November, no?
> 
> We’ve had decent snow since the beginning of November. I know @BUFF and @Ajlawn1 have also been hit pretty good, and obviously what’s going on in Buffalo. I can’t think of the last time so much of the lower 48 had this much snow this early.
> 
> It’s unlikely, but if it continues to trend like this, it’s gonna be a miserable winter.


We're supposedly at 30.2" for the season. Our average is 64/66"

Pretty scary to be half way there in Nov. Most has been late effect and over the past few years especially, we seem to have been lacking LE.

That said I think last year we had 2 or 3 events in Nov and nothing till the new year...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> If you give me gas money I’ll come down and help


Will you drop your price since you're driving so far?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What style of contracts do you mostly see in your area? Seasonal?


Both, but probably more per occurrence...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It is...🤦‍♂️


Sew....ewe got the contract, eh?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew....ewe got the contract, eh?


No these were "emergency plows..." They found someone, but contract is in the paperwork pipeline. I'm in their system already...🤷‍♂️

Probably should of taken it when offered, but my motivation left a few years ago...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only a few? Coming close to 15 for me...

Don't axe why I keep doing it. Stupidity is the best answer I can come up with.


----------



## Mountain Bob

"Greed"?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Will you drop your price since you're driving so far?


What price? I was plowing for free, you just pay for my gas. Too late now I’m ready for bed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> "Greed"?


Yeah, I'm filthy rich.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm in Gaines, have a lot of customers in Ada.

Officially 23.3" in 3 days now.


----------



## Hydromaster

Deep tracks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Which, reminds me, since we won’t be able to do cleanups tomorrow and possibly Tuesday, do you guys think it’s too early to wrap boxwoods and arbs?


Why do you wrap boxwoods?

Arbs for deer protection?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only a few? Coming close to 15 for me...
> 
> Don't axe why I keep doing it. Stupidity is the best answer I can come up with.


I've said it before... Freedom. Can do whatever/whenever with the boys... Once they've moved on I'll be doing something else...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why do you wrap boxwoods?
> 
> Arbs for deer protection?


That would be my guess but we’re not that classy in Lapeer, we just shoot the deer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> That would be my guess but we’re not that classy in Lapeer, we just shoot the deer.


Deer don't eat the boxwood, at least around here. Probably just a matter of time...


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> No these were "emergency plows..." They found someone, but contract is in the paperwork pipeline. I'm in their system already...🤷‍♂️
> 
> Probably should of taken it when offered, but my motivation left a few years ago...


Emergency plows means emergency billing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've said it before... Freedom. Can do whatever/whenever with the boys... Once they've moved on I'll be doing something else...


Meh...glued to the weather for almost 6 months doesn't seem like freedom. And the stress that takes years off one's life.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shirley wuz nice to see sunlight again.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...glued to the weather for almost 6 months doesn't seem like freedom. And the stress that takes years off one's life.


And that's why downsizing is a good thing... Stressing over a ton of accounts just isn't worth it... 

I'm good to leave for the youngest to play in FL again this year and not having to worry about my few and some Juan else being able to take care of them...

Never even would cross my mind in years past to leave anywhere... Hell I wouldn't even consider leaving for a night in the Winter before.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why do you wrap boxwoods?
> 
> Arbs for deer protection?


Becuz….

boxwoods to limit or prevent wind burn.

arbs for deer and wind burn


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wilt-Pruf Products Inc.


For more than 70 years, home and professional gardeners have been using Wilt-Pruf®, which is a natural product derived from the resin of the pine tree. You apply Wilt-Pruf® to plant leaves to reduce transpiration of moisture during harsh conditions.




wiltpruf.com


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wilt-Pruf Products Inc.
> 
> 
> For more than 70 years, home and professional gardeners have been using Wilt-Pruf®, which is a natural product derived from the resin of the pine tree. You apply Wilt-Pruf® to plant leaves to reduce transpiration of moisture during harsh conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiltpruf.com


Not against using an anti transpirant, just have always been told that wrapping would have been more of a guarantee. It also says that the spray can’t freeze.
So….


----------



## Western1

I think that means don’t let it freeze before it’s use. Have to spray above certain temp but after that it can freeze


----------



## Western1

I think it works well


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Es


----------



## BossPlow2010

Western1 said:


> I think it works well


Not opposed to trying it,
But it does say foilage.
the same people that couldn’t predict the snow are staying warm temps this week, so I’ll give it a try on boxwoods


----------



## LapeerLandscape

seems like a lot


----------



## NYH1

Pretty humid out! 🙃🙂


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 258561
> 
> seems like a lot


The horsepistol we plow is in EGR...

We'll be moving snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

@Turf Z how much did you get in your areas?


----------



## Turf Z

Lots of drifts

2-3" along on the lakeshore/31 from South Holland to Muskegon
Zeeland/Hudsonville 4-6"
Allendale/Standale 6"
You already know what West GR got, but I heard moved around ~15-18" out of some condos we have there over the few days


----------



## Freshwater

Turf Z said:


> Lots of drifts
> 
> 2-3" along on the lakeshore/31 from South Holland to Muskegon
> Zeeland/Hudsonville 4-6"
> Allendale/Standale 6"
> You already know what West GR got, but I heard moved around ~15-18" out of some condos we have there over the few days


Pretty impressive amount of real estate you cover.


----------



## Hydromaster

33°


----------



## BUFF

Another fantastic November day in NoCo today. Suppose to hit 50* with full solar and should cook off the majority of the remaining snow at lower elavations. Good day to wash vehicles.


----------



## Freshwater

At 1:40 and 9:30 are two of the most impressive illustrations of what a lake effect band is. They look like smoke from a forest fire, and theres literally no weather outside of them.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> At 1:40 and 9:30 are two of the most impressive illustrations of what a lake effect band is. They look like smoke from a forest fire, and theres literally no weather outside of them.


Looks like a Haboob.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Another fantastic November day in NoCo today. Suppose to hit 50* with full solar and should cook off the majority of the remaining snow at lower elavations. Good day to wash vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 258660


Dont hold back on pics like that. Just gorgeous...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> At 1:40 and 9:30 are two of the most impressive illustrations of what a lake effect band is. They look like smoke from a forest fire, and theres literally no weather outside of them.


Imagine that...with a high lift loader you could stack even higher than light poles...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ugh...back to serious mud season. 

Not sure how cleanups are going to go with the wet ground.

Meanwhile in NW Washington.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ugh...back to serious mud season.
> 
> Not sure how cleanups are going to go with the wet ground.
> 
> Meanwhile in NW Washington.
> 
> View attachment 258803


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ugh...back to serious mud season.
> 
> Not sure how cleanups are going to go with the wet ground.


We attempted a few on Wednesday in the northwoods where the snow was completely melted... leaves were still pretty wet once wrangled into piles. Pretty messy.
Hoping for the best this week... but saw additional rain on the way


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Saw a crew along Riley between 112th and 120th this afternoon.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a crew along Riley between 112th and 120th this afternoon.


That's nice


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a crew along Riley between 112th and 120th this afternoon.


My stomping grounds!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> That's nice


I know


----------



## BUFF

Dandy day is Wyoming, no wind, 45* and full solar...
No really warm enough for Sod Puppies to be active but the few I'm seeing are no longer whole....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Saw a crew along Riley between 112th and 120th this afternoon.


Did mine today, I'm sure the two neighbors having parties appreciated my 700 screaming all afternoon... Then let the Deere purr to suck them up... Lots of leaf dust blowing their way...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Dandy day is Wyoming, no wind, 45* and full solar...
> No really warm enough for Sod Puppies to be active but the few I'm seeing are no longer whole....
> 
> View attachment 258821


No wind? 
my mothers neighbor just got from Wyoming elk hunting and he said Nebraska and Wyoming were terrible, he was driving a GM 6.0 gasser pulling an enclosed trailer and couldn’t get over 55 with a head wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Duh...it's a GM.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> No wind?
> my mothers neighbor just got from Wyoming elk hunting and he said Nebraska and Wyoming were terrible, he was driving a GM 6.0 gasser pulling an enclosed trailer and couldn’t get over 55 with a head wind.


Yes weird with no wind.....
Did they get their Elk?
They probably got 5mpg pulling the trailer....
Gas motors suck for pulling out here.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Yes weird with no wind.....
> Did they get their Elk?
> They probably got 5mpg pulling the trailer....
> Gas motors suck for pulling out here.


Yes him and his friend both had cow tags both filled. 
He said the gasser was running 3500 rpm and wouldn’t shift and couldn’t go above 55 mph.


----------



## the Suburbanite

BUFF said:


> Another fantastic November day in NoCo today. Suppose to hit 50* with full solar and should cook off the majority of the remaining snow at lower elavations. Good day to wash vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 258660


Been out of CO for 14 years now, and I can smell that picture, soon as I see it. Beautiful vista.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

the Suburbanite said:


> Been out of CO for 14 years now, and I can smell that picture, soon as I see it. Beautiful vista.


Speedy goat ****?


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> No wind?
> my mothers neighbor just got from Wyoming elk hunting and he said Nebraska and Wyoming were terrible, he was driving a GM 6.0 gasser pulling an enclosed trailer and couldn’t get over 55 with a head wind.


Now if he hads himself a 6.0 Ferd.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ugh...back to serious mud season.
> 
> Not sure how cleanups are going to go with the wet ground.
> 
> Meanwhile in NW Washington.
> 
> View attachment 258803


Inversion?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BUFF

Read a pretty good book (got long winded towards the end) over the weekend about US-30 (Lincoln Hi-way) and I-80.
Main character in the book is mother nature and her wrath along that stretch of Hi-way.
Two basic story lines, the BS before the route was settled for building US-30 (Lincoln Hi-way) in 1910 and much of the same BS before building I-80. 
Had a taste of winter driving in Wyo earlier today, got about 3" of snow last night and about 7am the wind started to pick up but at least the sky was clear so it wasn't a total white out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I've been calling this one for awhile now...


----------



## Western1

Nice


----------



## Western1

Clean ups today? I’ve got about 6 blowouts to do!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So winter is coming?


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter in mid December is considered early ?


----------



## Mountain Bob

10f, 3-5", hard to tell, dark, cold, and wind, and I ain't going outside,lol. Looks like, on web cams, just enough down in the cities they are out plowing/salting.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So winter is coming?


Yes every Dec 21st...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> Clean ups today? I’ve got about 6 blowouts to do!


Dragging the vac and breezestorm out as we speak...


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dragging the vac and breezestorm out as we speak...


GIDDYUP


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have a buttload of cleanups to do yet...but we're finishing staking, getting fuel tanks on site, etc.

Not going into another event like the last clusterfoxtrot. 

Next year we're going to make time for training, staking, etc even if cleanups aren't finished. And then it won't snow until Jan 15.


----------



## BUFF

Weeeeee..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Hydromaster

15°F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter came early in the Absarokas?


----------



## Hydromaster

Et could snow any day of the year in the high county


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter came early in the Absarokas?


Ask Walt....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I miss that show...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I miss that show...


The books are much better than the show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ace Forecaster Bastardi: “Something We Used to See In 1970s”, Warns Of “Spectacular Cold”


Joe worries that many countries aren’t going to have sufficient energy to meet the forecast cold challenges, something politically inexcusable in 2022 with all our modern technology.




wattsupwiththat.com


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ace Forecaster Bastardi: “Something We Used to See In 1970s”, Warns Of “Spectacular Cold”
> 
> 
> Joe worries that many countries aren’t going to have sufficient energy to meet the forecast cold challenges, something politically inexcusable in 2022 with all our modern technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wattsupwiththat.com


And that is something the Germans do not need this winter!!


----------



## Western1

Will see


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wrapping up cleanups is not looking very hopeful...


----------



## Hydromaster

That’s to bad.


----------



## Hydromaster

1° In town

A snowmaking enhanced inversion








a skiff to 3”


----------



## Hydromaster

A view from down under et


----------



## Western1

54 degrees at 6am


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just wait...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> 54 degrees at 6am


Where?

Not here...

Some Juan might get use out of their Milwaukee heated sweatshirts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Western1

Hmmm. Literally blocks away!!!


----------



## Western1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just wait...


Not long I guess


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 37, rain and wind on the way, heading to the parts store if anyone needs anything.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pffft... Heat wave.


----------



## Western1

13 degrees drop in about 20 minutes. Should’ve taken dog out half hour ago. And there was literally no wind half hour ago!


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Got 37, rain and wind on the way, heading to the parts store if anyone needs anything.


Need some blinker fluid


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Feels like winter again.


----------



## SHAWZER

9c or 48f here with rain . I heard that winter has been postponed again ......


----------



## Hydromaster

11°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SHAWZER said:


> 9c or 48f here with rain . I heard that winter has been postponed again ......


I think it’s only postponed about 3 hours


----------



## LapeerLandscape

High was 55 sometime during the night currently 33 and 80% chance of snow


----------



## BUFF

Had 2* and clear sky this morning and hit 30* for a high, with full solar we shouldget a good cook off today.


----------



## Landgreen

27 and snow. Was tempted to call in everyone for another day of leaf cleanups. Glad we held off.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Gaylord this morning


----------



## Western1

Snow up there!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Snow up there!


I hope so it’s the opening day of snowmobile season


----------



## Hydromaster

21°


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> 21°
> View attachment 259111


Looks like a straw / swizzle stick factory blew up


----------



## Hydromaster

Thor, rods of snow.
even a baby Bob cat moving snow


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 259140
> 
> View attachment 259139


Ya,wind is already here, highway advisories are on radio.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One daily record high temp and second snowiest November on record...why not?









November 2022 Weather Summary


This past November was the 2nd snowiest ever, second only to Nov. 2014. We had 28″ of snow, including the first time ever, in any month, that Grand Rapids had 3 consecutive days with 7″…




www.woodtv.com


----------



## EWSplow

The wind shifted today, its southerly. Its much warmer than yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still a tad brisk here...not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> One daily record high temp and second snowiest November on record...why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 2022 Weather Summary
> 
> 
> This past November was the 2nd snowiest ever, second only to Nov. 2014. We had 28″ of snow, including the first time ever, in any month, that Grand Rapids had 3 consecutive days with 7″…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


Look at our leaf cleanup schedule I just sit back and chuckle. There is never enough time to get them done. We had only 10 useful days during November for cleanups. The rest were a snow out or rain out. Every fall is like this. And as I do billing for snow removal I kinda prefer the snowy Novembers from a $$ perspective.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Look at our leaf cleanup schedule I just sit back and chuckle. There is never enough time to get them done. We had only 10 useful days during November for cleanups. The rest were a snow out or rain out. Every fall is like this. And as I do billing for snow removal I kinda prefer the snowy Novembers from a $$ perspective.


Yeah...everything was going great and then it snowed. And snowed. 

Finished residential cleanups yesterday, we had a couple that wanted us to come through again, not sure that's going to happen. Hit a few commercials that are bad. Not even going to attempt to finish all of them.


----------



## BUFF

52*, 20mph breeze, clear and feels like chinook season....
High wind warning today, suppose have winds 35-45mph with 60mph gust.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> feels like chinook season....


Take it to the fishing, etc thread...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sew @Turf Z what's going to happen tonight?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew @Turf Z what's going to happen tonight?


Moon will rise, stars will be out and the sun will rise in the morning.... Pretty much the same thing that happens ever night.


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew @Turf Z what's going to happen tonight?


Some rain
Lotta wind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Some rain
> Lotta wind


So far you're forecast is more accurate than @BUFF


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Feeling like winter again, kind of.


----------



## Western1

Not here yet


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Not here yet
> View attachment 259248


Give it a few minutes lol. Front just blew through here , power went out but came back on. The temps dropped ten degrees in minutes!


----------



## Western1

Yea just like few days ago!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Western1 said:


> Yea just like few days ago!


exactly


----------



## Mountain Bob

12f, but no wind, looks like a trash run day, and replace light switch in winter van


----------



## EWSplow

A bit of a roller-coaster this week. Cold the first part of the week, it was warm yesterday and there's a cold wind today.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> A bit of a roller-coaster this week. Cold the first part of the week, it was warm yesterday and there's a cold wind today.


----------



## Western1

Started


----------



## Hydromaster

31°F 
Breezes at 22mph


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> 31°F
> Breezes at 22mph
> View attachment 259265


Ditto...without the view.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> 31°F
> Breezes at 22mph
> View attachment 259265


Mars?


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mars?


naw, that’s Gods Country.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> naw, that’s Gods Country.


The U.P.?


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> The U.P.?


It’s nothing to brag about, we all P.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> It’s nothing to brag about, we all P.


More than I used to


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> More than I used to


(more + Beer) + P = more P

( Can someone check my math?)


----------



## Hydromaster

34°
vindy @22mph








Not a lot of snow back in coal Creek.
u can sea the little Pine tree still poking out of the snow.


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 259307
> 
> 34°
> vindy @22mph
> View attachment 259306
> 
> Not a lot of snow back in coal Creek.
> u can sea the little Pine tree still poking out of the snow.


Is that a chairlift poking out as well?


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> Is that a chairlift poking out as well?


es

justbmulchfurther


----------



## Mountain Bob

Inversion?--


----------



## Hydromaster

Table


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> Inversion?--
> View attachment 259321


Semi-solid frozen Precipitation


----------



## Ajlawn1

A little heads up about the incoming cold mid month to everyone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So winter is coming?


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Speaking of cold...I think I'll start leaving the office heat on low...37° is a tad chilly to start the day.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So winter is coming?


Where


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So winter is coming?


Yes, we already talked about this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes, we already talked about this...


Then why do you keep repeating it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then why do you keep repeating it?


Cuz you're not listening...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mountain Bob

18f, 6" new snow, will plow later


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only 6"

Isn't that tracking/tractive snow?


----------



## Hydromaster

14°
Picked up a few inches of traction ~snow overnight.








I wonder if he was gathering fire wood earlier?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only 6"
> 
> Isn't that tracking/tractive snow?


Yep, neighbors already "tracked" it up, and plowed part of road.


----------



## DeVries

Faster with a bucket?

Ya right, time for a pusher on that thing


----------



## Hydromaster

its a topsy-turvy world.
( it’s an inversion…)


----------



## Ajlawn1

Like I've been saying expect a little warmer then average conditions over the next week...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ontario looks naturally green .....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like I've been saying expect a little warmer then average conditions over the next week...
> 
> View attachment 259386


Are you bi polar.


----------



## Western1

Maybe it’s a inversion?


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you bi polar.


We'll talk about that and the polar vortex a little more in January...


----------



## hedgehog_MI

nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like I've been saying expect a little warmer then average conditions over the next week...
> 
> View attachment 259386


So weather is going to happen?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So weather is going to happen?


Whether it's going to happen is another story...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's quite the breeze you have going...


----------



## Hydromaster

Feels weird , but things will pick up.


----------



## Freshwater

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 259358
> 
> View attachment 259361
> 
> 
> its a topsy-turvy world.
> ( it’s an inversion…)
> View attachment 259362


I turned this into the wallpaper pic on my phone. It captured that middle peak.


----------



## Hydromaster

Freshwater said:


> I turned this into the wallpaper pic on my phone. It captured that middle peak.
> View attachment 259405











FYI That’s MT Maurice.


----------



## Turf Z

Looks like some weather on Friday.


----------



## BUFF

Turf Z said:


> Looks like some weather on Friday.


Most accurate forecast ever........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Most accurate forecast ever........


Probably only a 50% chance just so they are right either way.


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably only a 50% chance just so they are right either way.


 I'm picturing a giant roulette wheel at the national weather service.


----------



## BUFF

Landgreen said:


> I'm picturing a giant roulette wheel at the national weather service.


From a reliable source with a direct line into the NWS told me they have a room with blindfolds and a dart board hanging on the wall for forecasting weather....


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> From a reliable source with a direct line into the NWS told me they have a room with blindfolds and a dart board hanging on the wall for forecasting weather....


Yep...


----------



## Landgreen

BUFF said:


> From a reliable source with a direct line into the NWS told me they have a room with blindfolds and a dart board hanging on the wall for forecasting weather....


 I emailed them last winter about their snow total for my area. The stats weren't available online. They told me that their snowfall gauge sensor thingamajig fell into a hole due to construction at property next door. Apparently no one wanted to take the initiative to go fix it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was really hoping for a weather update from our friendly weather guru here at PS from Suck Bent...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was really hoping for a weather update from our friendly weather guru here at PS from Suck Bent...


What about @TheXpress2002
Or are you group texting him?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was really hoping for a weather update from our friendly weather guru here at PS from Suck Bent...


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kewl clouds in Wyohmin...over the Bighorns.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kewl clouds in Wyohmin...over the Bighorns.
> 
> View attachment 259468











Caught on Camera: Rare 'wave clouds' appear over Wyoming


Several Q2 viewers have sent us some amazing photos of rare "wave clouds" that appeared over the Bighorn Mountains.




www.ktvq.com


----------



## Ajlawn1

Sounds like a mixed bag of goods today...


----------



## EWSplow

Someone might be busy at Wally World...





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like a mixed bag of goods today...


Trail mix?

Chex mix?

Garbage can party?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trail mix?
> 
> Chex mix?
> 
> Garbage can party?


Take it to the food thread... This is serious business...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the food thread... This is serious business...


I thought you didn't give a $hit?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you didn't give a $hit?


Read the signature line there pal...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Read the signature line there pal...


Well...since the "upgrade" this is what it shows:


----------



## Hydromaster

Options


----------



## Hydromaster

22°


----------



## BossPlow2010

Criminey Jickets it’s cold…


----------



## Ajlawn1

The mixed bag has begun...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Clouding here...again.


----------



## EWSplow

Its accumulating on my windshield.










And other places


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Take it to the food thread... This is serious business...


For not so serious people


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Criminey Jickets it’s cold…
> View attachment 259570


But it's a dry cold and if it's sunny with no wind it should feel like hi 20's/low 30's


----------



## Turf Z

It's snowing
FYI


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> It's snowing
> FYI


Sout Haven traffic cam shows a whiteoot.


----------



## Turf Z

Its sticking here already. Could do without today


----------



## LapeerLandscape

All is quite nice on this side of the state


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Its sticking here already. Could do without today


I was really hoping you wouldn't say that...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Stuck here for a bit... Still a bit of slush. Figured by the time I brought some Juan in it'd be gone anyway...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was really hoping you wouldn't say that...


I was hoping I wouldn't either...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fast enough to get a little salting in.


----------



## Turf Z

Slushy sloppy mess with falling temps
Terrific


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We salted what needed to be salted for now. Mostly

See what happens tonight.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> We salted what needed to be salted for now. Mostly
> 
> See what happens tonight.


Didn't I send enough your way?
The snow here turned to drizzle and almost everything went away. 
I did see a few guys pushing some lots and walks.
I was at HD at 7am. Everything was pretreated. I'm guessing nothing accumulated there. They may have had to run through again later?


----------



## Turf Z

I see that NWS says that temperatures will rise before falling by daybreak on their hourly.
Unlikely but would be nice


----------



## Hydromaster

24° 
The breeze is picking up.


----------



## Freshwater

Heck of a storm here..... I dont think a single flake has made it to the ground, despite the radar saying otherwise for a while now.


----------



## magnatrac

Freshwater said:


> Heck of a storm here..... I dont think a single flake has made it to the ground, despite the radar saying otherwise for a while now.


My fault, I was going to do a coolant change on the little loader today (heated shop is at my house) , but took it back to the cold storage salt barn just in case...

If I left it here , surely we'd have a bunch of snow lol.


----------



## Freshwater

magnatrac said:


> My fault, I was going to do a coolant change on the little loader today (heated shop is at my house) , but took it back to the cold storage salt barn just in case...
> 
> If I left it here , surely we'd have a bunch of snow lol.


Course it always works out like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How does one salt from over 1,000 miles away...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does one salt from over 1,000 miles away...


With a spreader with a really big motor and spinner.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does one salt from over 1,000 miles away...


Like a vancouverite


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Turf Z said:


> I see that NWS says that temperatures will rise before falling by daybreak on their hourly.
> Unlikely but would be nice


Temps rising during the night and falling at daybreak and the whole next day has happened 3 times? In the last month.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does one salt from over 1,000 miles away...


Ethically


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Temps are going up and not much out there. Going to do a little touching up of lots and some walks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Birdd?

From Kazoo...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Birdd?
> 
> From Kazoo...
> 
> View attachment 259618


They are dedicated to finishing the job compared to some that see/feel the slightest moisture and they load and go.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Birdd?
> 
> From Kazoo...
> 
> View attachment 259618


zero tolerance account


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> zero tolerance account


Judging by their directions, their stripes are going to be all f'd up...


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Judging by their directions, their stripes are going to be all f'd up...


They're just getting ready for a soccer game, easier to mow with the storm.


----------



## Hydromaster

20°


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> 20°
> View attachment 259628


Pretty high avalanche risk from Cooke city to island park Idaho


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Pretty high avalanche risk from Cooke city to island park Idaho


its been snow’en and blow’en there for the last week or sew.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ummmm....it's snowing...rather hard. 

30% chance tonight...not this afternoon.


----------



## Western1

Coming this way?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm....it's snowing...rather hard.
> 
> 30% chance tonight...not this afternoon.


Well, sounds like a very low chance of seeing any later then.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A heavy skiff overnight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tracking/traction snow?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tracking/traction snow?


No tracks to track


----------



## DeVries

Just some yellow snow of the edge of the deck.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Just some yellow snow of the edge of the deck.


Got squirrel problems...... eh.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Need to start preparing everyone for this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Until tomorrow...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need to start preparing everyone for this...
> 
> View attachment 259713


It looks like someone got an early Christmas present...








Or made their own.


----------



## BUFF

Got a text yesterday saying, got snow coming plan on plowing at 1am.....
SKW....


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Got a text yesterday saying, got snow coming plan on plowing at 1am.....
> SKW....
> 
> View attachment 259720


Preplowing?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Preplowing?


Break in new edges....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1 AM what day?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 AM what day?


Apparantly Tuesday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Next Tuesday?


----------



## Hydromaster

Light snow 
80% today
60% tomorrow 
18°


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is that a moose Christmas tree topper on the top of the tree?


----------



## Hydromaster

I think the tree should have French fryed and is just having a bad time .








if it is I have no idea how…


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Next Tuesday?


Could be...... but just incase I'll be up at midnight looking at webcams and radar.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> It looks like someone got an early Christmas present...
> View attachment 259714
> 
> Or made their own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259715


Darn it, I started typing it.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Darn it, I started typing it.


Great minds think alike...or it could we're both old enough to remember those and saw the same thing.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Got a text yesterday saying, got snow coming plan on plowing at 1am.....
> SKW....
> 
> View attachment 259720


I think yer plowing too,
70% chance over night /am


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I think yer plowing too,
> 70% chance over night /am


Three sources/forecast are completely different and NOAH is the only one showing 70%.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Three sources/forecast are completely different and NOAH is the only one showing 70%.


What's Frankie Macdonald saying?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> What's Frankie Macdonald saying?


I don't have the patients to listen to that guy.....


----------



## Hydromaster

Got a 60% from the bug


----------



## BossPlow2010

73° just got done with first dive (80 minutes) in key largo, mostly sunny


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> 73° just got done with first dive (80 minutes) in key largo, mostly sunny
> View attachment 259730
> View attachment 259731


How's the altitude treating you......


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> How's the altitude treating you......


Got down to around 104’ but had some acid reflux on the way up, i donated that back to the Atlantic…


----------



## Hydromaster

It was probably the bad oysters you had….on your own.

Going to do some shallow Reef diving next


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SCUBA gear for wakeboardinng?

If I had your money I'd burn mine.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SCUBA gear for wakeboardinng?
> 
> If I had your money I'd burn mine.


Test driving skid loaders....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Test driving skid loaders....


Newsflash...they don't float.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Newsflash...they don't float.


Fact check..... oh wait..... nevermind...


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Newsflash...they don't float.


No but apparently 4x4 trucks do....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I had your money I'd burn mine.


Sounds like you should of stayed a firefighter...


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> No but apparently 4x4 trucks do....


That kid is an idiot


----------



## m_ice

BUFF said:


> That kid is an idiot


My 12 year old is always trying to show my youtube clips of his and that's my exact response


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Brrrr...



















Cold air and warm water temps...uh oh.










Just maybe we'll stop hearing about the drought in Kalifornia...you know, the desert.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr...
> 
> View attachment 259740
> 
> 
> View attachment 259741
> 
> 
> Cold air and warm water temps...uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 259742
> 
> 
> Just maybe we'll stop hearing about the drought in Kalifornia...you know, the desert.
> 
> View attachment 259743


Thanks Juan #2


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr...
> 
> View attachment 259740
> 
> 
> View attachment 259741
> 
> 
> Cold air and warm water temps...uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 259742
> 
> 
> Just maybe we'll stop hearing about the drought in Kalifornia...you know, the desert.
> 
> View attachment 259743


Yep, I am smokin' through the wood pellets so far, this fall/winter.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Brrrr...
> 
> View attachment 259740
> 
> 
> View attachment 259741
> 
> 
> Cold air and warm water temps...uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 259742
> 
> 
> Just maybe we'll stop hearing about the drought in Kalifornia...you know, the desert.
> 
> View attachment 259743



Old news... Kinda like your memes...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep, I am smokin' through the wood pellets so far, this fall/winter.


It’s going to get worse before it gets better


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s going to get worse before it gets better


Well, we have already been below 0f 3 times, so just looking like a winter we used to have here, but haven't in over probably 6-8 years. Right now 17f, light snow.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> That kid is an idiot


Maybe, but if I had his money I'd burn mine..... 
I'm stealing that quote Mark.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Well, we have already been below 0f 3 times, so just looking like a winter we used to have here, but haven't in over probably 6-8 years. Right now 17f, light snow.


Something to look forward to, the days will start getting longer in about 10 days


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Something to look forward to, the days will start getting longer in about 10 days


Longer then 24hrs...?


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Longer then 24hrs...?


Is that one day of the year 25 hours


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That would be an extra hour to apply more dielectric grease!


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> That would be an extra hour to apply more dielectric grease!


Or to put in a set of timbrens


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Longer then 24hrs...?


The days will be getting longer and the nights will be getting shorter and will still be 24hrs total


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well crap, I just ordered another case of dielectric grease.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well crap, I just ordered another case of dielectric grease.


On your budget????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought I had another hour a day to use it up...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well crap, I just ordered another case of dielectric grease.


I feel the need to go look at that page.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought I had another hour a day to use it up...


one day, you will.


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> I feel the need to go look at that page.


I see I must have missed a good one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> I see I must have missed a good one.


I wouldn’t even give it a “dandy” rating


----------



## hedgehog_MI

LapeerLandscape said:


> Something to look forward to, the days will start getting longer in about 10 days





Ajlawn1 said:


> Longer then 24hrs...?


If it did, at least it would give some people an extra hour to wait for the webpage to load before he starts complaining about it.


----------



## Hydromaster

11°
An additional 5”
Breez calm @ 5mph


----------



## BUFF

North Eastern plains are pretty much shut down due to blizzard conditions


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's a lot of fires...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a lot of fires...


Trying to keep global warming on track?


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 259823


It all makes sense now, lmao...









When you’re not qualified but they still hire you







youtube.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Seeing ice on trees, signs and cars but not on pavement...yet.

Supposedly rising temps too. Really hope they do, raining rather hard to do anything with salt if it does start icing up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raining really hard now, salt would wash away before it even started melting.


----------



## SHAWZER

System from the South and strong Winds from the East = Strange unpredictable weather .


----------



## DeVries

Still below freezing here since Sunday. I'm sure if it rains here it'll slick over quick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

40° now...crisis averted. Hate to be just nort of me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

DeVries said:


> Still below freezing here since Sunday. I'm sure if it rains here it'll slick over quick.


I was a little concerned with that here looking at the timing of it last night. It was below freezing most of the night and then rain and just above freezing early this morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

@BUFF you get any seat time in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...

_The G.R. National Weather Service says: “WE ARE LOOKING AT WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES FOR LAKE EFFECT SNOW FROM TONIGHT INTO SATURDAY NIGHT… THE DAY SHIFT WILL LIKELY ISSUE NEW WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES FOR WESTERN LOWER MICHIGAN. AS IT STANDS NOW THINKING THE MOST IMPACTED COUNTIES WILL BE MASON, OCEANA, MUSKEGON, OTTAWA, LAKE AND NEWAYGO TONIGHT AND FRIDAY. FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY THOSE COUNTIES ALONG WITH ALLEGAN, VAN BUREN AND KENT. MOST OF THE WESTERN TWO TIERS OF COUNTIES WILL GET IN THE ACTION BY THE TIME ITS WINDING DOWN ON SUNDAY. *ACCUMULATIONS IN THE COUNTIES THAT SEE SNOW THE BULK OF THE TIME WILL LIKELY HIT THE 6 TO 10 INCH RANGE OVER THE 48-60 HOURS*…FOR THE SNOW LOVERS IN THE CROWD, WHAT SNOW WE DO GET THIS WEEKEND WILL STICK AROUND NEXT WEEK WITH HIGHS IN THE 20S.”_

Wouldn't mind seeing it even colder.

_The four-inch soil temperature in Grand Rapids early Wednesday was 37 degrees.








_


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> 40° now...crisis averted. Hate to be just nort of me.


Why? Just poured a fresh cup of coffee. Do I need to head oot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Why? Just poured a fresh cup of coffee. Do I need to head oot?


Inland and nort of me...you likely have that lake effect inversion thing going.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> Why? Just poured a fresh cup of coffee. Do I need to head oot?


Didn’t you get one of those fancy Oomkes travel mugs? Yeah me neither


----------



## Landgreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Didn’t you get one of those fancy Oomkes travel mugs? Yeah me neither


Is this it?


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Is this it?
> View attachment 259878


Out collecting past due invoices?


----------



## BUFF

Snow pack so far this year is looking pretty good. 










Compared to last year.


----------



## m_ice

Just had some grauple


----------



## NYH1

5 to 10 inches by morning. Glad they narrowed it down!  

NYH1.


----------



## m_ice

Went from grappling earlier to dry bare pavement...SMH


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Moon was out when I left, flurries now.

Looks like an ethical salting will be in order based on the radar.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Moon was out when I left, flurries now.
> 
> Looks like an ethical salting will be in order based on the radar.


That's nice


----------



## NYH1

Stopped snowing here. Got 4 or 5 inches so far. Hopefully that's it. Gonna saddle up and ride at 0600. 

NYH1.


----------



## m_ice

NYH1 said:


> Stopped snowing here. Got 4 or 5 inches so far. Hopefully that's it. Gonna saddle up and ride at 0600.
> 
> NYH1.


Get it in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Starting to get a bit slickery...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nothing here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Elevated surfaces with a good healthy quarter inch... Ethical presalt in process...


----------



## SHAWZER

Need to buy some window cleaner ....... nothing more here , I think .


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We got a little spackle down, not enough for tracking but just enough for traction


----------



## Western1

NYH1 said:


> Stopped snowing here. Got 4 or 5 inches so far. Hopefully that's it. Gonna saddle up and ride at 0600.
> 
> NYH1.


GIDDYUP


----------



## Western1

Nothing here yet


----------



## Madson

Winter is over!!!...Its a bust...Pack it in fellas..Especially Oomonkey...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Todd's back!


----------



## Madson

Todd who??...,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Madson said:


> Winter is over!!!...Its a bust...Pack it in fellas..Especially Oomonkey...


Ya know...if you had just checked in with the Soooooooper Dooooooooooper Moooooooooderators, they could have reset your password.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Madson said:


> Todd who??...,


DEFCON who


----------



## Madson

K


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> Todd's back!
> 
> View attachment 259932


Todd Foolery?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently lots of blown forecasts yesterday...

From one of the groomers in Paradise:

December 16, 2022
34 degrees this morning and cloudy. The "big storm" we were supposed to get yesterday was a big flop. "They" were saying 4-8 inches and we got nuting! It was windy as hell......30-35 mph steady and I had a gust at 47 here. It was also mid 30`s for temps all day. We actually lost some snow. I can see more grass in my yard than snow. Sorry to be a downer but just being honest and trying to keep ya`ll informed. "They" are saying its supposed to cool off a lot by next week and snow some. I`m not holding my breath too much.
So, thats what I have for ya`s today....sorry.
Keep checking back. LET `ER SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Groomer Chris


----------



## BUFF

12* clear sky


----------



## Madson

cwren2472 said:


> Todd Foolery?



That’s it!!...I’m out of here...I don’t appreciate the lack of a warm welcome back from the membership...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Madson said:


> That’s it!!...I’m out of here...I don’t appreciate the lack of a warm welcome back from the membership...


What do mean welcome back, with only 5 posts I thought you were new here.


----------



## Madson

LapeerLandscape said:


> What do mean welcome back, with only 5 posts I thought you were new here.



Correction...I’m out of here!!...I don’t feel welcome as a new member...


----------



## cwren2472

Madson said:


> Correction...I’m out of here!!...I don’t feel welcome as a new member...


Did you message @Ajlawn1? I heard in another thread that he's giving every new member a free Heineken to welcome them.


----------



## BUFF

Madson said:


> Correction...I’m out of here!!...I don’t feel welcome as a new member...


Hey now, everyone is welcome providing they adhere to the guidelines / rules: 









PlowSite.com Community Rules


The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any questions. 1. You...




www.plowsite.com






Nice to see a seasoned veteran from the industry back on the site. 

Welcome back......


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Hey now, everyone is welcome providing they adhere to the guidelines / rules:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlowSite.com Community Rules
> 
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any questions. 1. You...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plowsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see a seasoned veteran from the industry back on the site.
> 
> Welcome back......


Are those rules the same as the ones of lawnsite.com? Asking for a friend someone else.


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Are those rules the same as the ones of lawnsite.com? Asking for a friend someone else.


Yes they are..... and thanks for clarifying who you're asking for....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Madson said:


> Correction...I’m out of here!!...I don’t feel welcome as a new member...


So you’ve been here before, you know how we treat new members.

BTW nice to meet you back in the spring


----------



## EWSplow

Madson said:


> That’s it!!...I’m out of here...I don’t appreciate the lack of a warm welcome back from the membership...


----------



## Hydromaster

Madson said:


> Correction...I’m out of here!!...I don’t feel welcome as a new member...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Yes they are..... and thanks for clarifying who you're asking for....


Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Hey now, everyone is welcome providing they adhere to the guidelines / rules:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlowSite.com Community Rules
> 
> 
> The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Use. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have any questions. 1. You...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plowsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see a seasoned veteran from the industry back on the site.
> 
> Welcome back......


There's rules?

Who knew?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's rules?
> 
> Who knew?


Obviously not - his history of rule breaking is well documented.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's rules?
> 
> Who knew?


Pretty sure when signing up you have to agree the the T's & C's to complete the process.


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Pretty sure when signing up you have to agree the the T's & C's to complete the process.


Was that the fine print where Mark agreed to be @Mike_PS's personal valet for 1 week each year?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Sault Ste. Marie snowmobile club calling out AccuWeathers forecast


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A live screen shot of the locks, not snowing


----------



## NYH1

We didn't get to much more snow overnight, 5 to 6 inches total. Super wet and heavy snow for sure. Now it's raining.  

NYH1.


----------



## Turf Z

What's the sit-rep out by you, Mark?


----------



## NYH1

Saying two to three feet up on the Tug....good place for it! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> What's the sit-rep out by you, Mark?


Meh...quarter inch maybe a half by my place. Half that up nort.

You?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And what isn't treated but driven on is ice.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And what isn't treated but driven on is ice.


So slick in spots.... which is typical in the winter months in the majority of the US


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Si


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Went and picked up a pizza with my granddaughter earlier, go up a little hill by my house and I saw the guy in front of me break traction, she didn’t see it so I give it a little gas and she says whoa papa.


----------



## NYH1

36° and raining. Looks like my AO is done with this one. Changed the Tug from 2 to 3 feet to 3 to 4 feet throughout the weekend. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well this event seems to underperforming so far. Maybe an inch so far and snowing lightly.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well this event seems to underperforming so far. Maybe an inch so far and snowing lightly.


Sure, rub it in! 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> Sure, rub it in!
> 
> NYH1.


Meh...right at the pain in the butt amount. Technically not our trigger but we start anyways since it's still snowing.


----------



## NYH1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...right at the pain in the butt amount. Technically not our trigger but we start anyways since it's still snowing.


Yep, I do the same. Especially if it's the wet heavy crap like today was. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Big, fluffy flakes...starting to add up but salt is holding after being plowed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect...


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Big, fluffy flakes...starting to add up but salt is holding after being plowed.


why is there so much snow here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

3ish here, how mulch ya got?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We ended up with a bit more than an inch, NWS predicted a tenth.


----------



## Western1

Was just going to axe you what you got up thr. Heard northern Oakland county was a sheet of ice last night


----------



## Ajlawn1

Everything was sheets of ice last night according to FB, Tweeter and the Gram...

I'm guessing everyone was posting while driving on it to let others know of the danger..


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Everything was sheets of ice last night according to FB, Tweeter and the Gram...
> 
> I'm guessing everyone was posting while driving on it to let others know of the danger..


Posting in one hand beer in the other


----------



## SHAWZER

Steering with your knees was taught at an early age years ago ......


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3ish here, how mulch ya got?


Anywhere from 1-6” it seemed like


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah it doesn't seem like the bands set up like last time.


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Was just going to axe you what you got up thr. Heard northern Oakland county was a sheet of ice last night


Yup around 4 yesterday afternoon a good band came through. Had to salt a couple stops.
As of this morning I have an inch on my deck and a coating on the pavers. Nice and easy salt run this morning.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Still doing fall cleanups here and then we have to burlap arbs


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yeah it doesn't seem like the bands set up like last time.


Let us know later when the LE is actually supposed to start and you're crying...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still doing fall cleanups here and then we have to burlap arbs


Didn’t you hear, it’s over.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> Still doing fall cleanups here and then we have to *burlap arbs*


Oh boy, here we go again


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Oh boy, here we go again


We’re gonna try the anti transpirant on the buxus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No chapped ass?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Gotta love a SW wind over an imaginary lake...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Let us know later when the LE is actually supposed to start and you're crying...


K...I'll get right on it.


----------



## Turf Z

Looks like it's really been coming down in GR since this morning


----------



## DeVries

Elkhart 

Used to deliver steel there, don't miss those days


----------



## Freshwater

DeVries said:


> Elkhart
> 
> Used to deliver steel there, don't miss those days


Did you ever see the imaginary lake?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Couple inches since 430ish and lake effecting pretty good.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Couple inches since 430ish and lake effecting pretty good.





EWSplow said:


> Oh boy, here we go again


----------



## Madson

What’s up with Buff??...Did he have a brain injury??...Talking rules and being all PC...I have been gone a long time..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shocker...they were wrong. It overperformed last night. 6-8" and wet underneath. Could really use some frost in the ground.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So the bands set up?


----------



## DeVries

Freshwater said:


> Did you ever see the imaginary lake?


No but did see the sea of camper trailers


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So the bands set up?


Just the Kenosha Kickers.


----------



## BUFF

Madson said:


> What’s up with Buff??...Did he have a brain injury??...Talking rules and being all PC...I have been gone a long time..


No brain injury or damage.
Was asked to help out with keeping the riff raff close to the thread topics.
The Super Mod position does have some perks too, Deputy Badge, Nifty Decoder Ring, Premium Membership, and Corporate Credit card......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> No brain injury or damage.
> Was asked to help out with keeping the riff raff close to the thread topics.


@Madson was asked to come out of retirement to help us riff raffers keep up with all the riff raff.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> @Madson was asked to come out of retirement to help us riff raffers keep up with all the riff raff.


I just figured he was finally done staking properties for @Luther


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> @Madson was asked to come out of retirement to help us riff raffers keep up with all the riff raff.


History shows, he can do it....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> History shows, he can do it....


He’s the GOAT


----------



## Hydromaster

Above and below the inversion


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Above and below the inversion
> View attachment 260068
> 
> View attachment 260069


It’s an inversion invasion


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> He’s the GOAT


Grumpy Ole Azz Toad?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Grumpy Ole Azz *Teamster?*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Winter Weather Advisory until 11 AM Sunday


Winter Weather Advisory Sunday AM Update: The Winter Weather Advisory continues until 11 am for Muskegon, Ottawa, Kent, Allegan, Van Buren and N. Berrien Counties. There will be additional snow sho…




www.woodtv.com





I was wrong, didn't seem like that much. But I guess that includes what we plowed off in the morning and then what fell in the afternoon/evening. 

42" and we haven't even had a "storm" yet. It's all been lake effect. 

Bizzie season or is it going to shut off for awhile at some point?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter Weather Advisory until 11 AM Sunday
> 
> 
> Winter Weather Advisory Sunday AM Update: The Winter Weather Advisory continues until 11 am for Muskegon, Ottawa, Kent, Allegan, Van Buren and N. Berrien Counties. There will be additional snow sho…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bizzie season or is it going to shut off for awhile at some point?


It's done


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Winter Weather Advisory until 11 AM Sunday
> 
> 
> Winter Weather Advisory Sunday AM Update: The Winter Weather Advisory continues until 11 am for Muskegon, Ottawa, Kent, Allegan, Van Buren and N. Berrien Counties. There will be additional snow sho…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong, didn't seem like that much. But I guess that includes what we plowed off in the morning and then what fell in the afternoon/evening.
> 
> 42" and we haven't even had a "storm" yet. It's all been lake effect.
> 
> Bizzie season or is it going to shut off for awhile at some point?


What are you talking about... I'm at the grocery store now, stocking up for next week as we speak... Better start paying attention. Snowmageddon!!! It's coming!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> What are you talking about... I'm at the grocery store now, stocking up for next week as we speak... Better start paying attention. Snowmageddon!!! It's coming!


You must have got a forecast from Nova Scotia... stock up on pizzas and Chinese food.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What are you talking about... I'm at the grocery store now, stocking up for next week as we speak... Better start paying attention. Snowmageddon!!! It's coming!


Hahahaha 
Hopefully they are wrong as usual


----------



## Ajlawn1

New markers...? Is the color over me salmon?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> New markers...? Is the color over me salmon?


I would be more concerned with the number and not the color


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would be more concerned with the number and not the color


Why? We've already had 30"


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why? We've already had 30"
> 
> View attachment 260096


Looks like it’s going to be windy to


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> New markers...? Is the color over me salmon?


Wild caught Alaskan, or farm raised? I see both around your area.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hahahaha
> Hopefully they are wrong as usual
> View attachment 260092


I heard it's drifting west , I'm good with that!


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why? We've already had 30"
> 
> View attachment 260096


Its confirmed


----------



## Ajlawn1

magnatrac said:


> I heard it's drifting west , I'm good with that!


Proper terminology on here is *creeping *West...


----------



## Hydromaster

-1°F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We are overdue for a humdinger.


----------



## BUFF

That's TMI....


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> We are overdue for a humdinger.


Who's we? Do you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> -1°F
> View attachment 260097
> View attachment 260099


That's funny...local news station had a story with a headline of "bitter cold by the end of the week." Showed a high of 19 and low of eleven...said to the warden what a joke, that's not bitter cold, not even close. Read her this and she laughed.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> We are overdue for a humdinger.


Shhh.....

Salt run....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Probably be all rain.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably be all rain.


That's what my pirated log in to the snow freak is saying lol


----------



## BossPlow2010

magnatrac said:


> That's what my pirated log in to the snow freak is saying lol


You subscribe to him?
He’s wrong a lot, seems to post the sky (instead of the snow) is falling maps often


----------



## magnatrac

BossPlow2010 said:


> You subscribe to him?
> He’s wrong a lot, seems to post the sky (instead of the snow) is falling maps often


I don't, I'm signed in under a friends account lol.

I'll still take another opinion so not knocking him for what he does.

I think sno would call it a grift but oh well...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably be all rain.


I’m showing a high of 39 for Thursday and Friday so my guess is it will be 39 at 10-11 pm Thursday and 1-2 am Friday. I highly doubt the daytime high for both days will be 39 but most people will take it that way.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That's TMI....


Someone's going to be heading to the QuikTrip for a Heineken...


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I’m showing a high of 39 for Thursday and Friday so my guess is it will be 39 at 10-11 pm Thursday and 1-2 am Friday. I highly doubt the daytime high for both days will be 39 but most people will take it that way.
> View attachment 260112


They are showing highs like that for New Years and rain here...

Wasn't there one supposed to be like this last year too... And nothing happened. Or two, three, four...


----------



## Hydromaster

7°


----------



## BUFF

11* cloudy
Snow in the forecast along with pretty cold temps but Xmas looks good









Lander is going to be colder.


----------



## Hydromaster

Tuesday night through Wednesday is the best snow making weather with much of the area likely picking up 2 to 4 inches of fresh snow with more in the Beartooths.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh is this going to be a Milwaukentucky Jeep event...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh is this going to be a Milwaukentucky Jeep event...
> View attachment 260137


Ducking?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Shifting west?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh is this going to be a Milwaukentucky Jeep event...
> View attachment 260137


I'm retired

This year I mean it. I canceled plow coverage on my insurance.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I'm retired
> 
> This year I mean it. I canceled plow coverage on my insurance.


Insurance is needed? What if you were very careful and very lucky....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shifting west?


No, creeping... Pay attention. Again.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Insurance is needed? What if you were very careful and very lucky....


I thought about asking the church down street...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We’re down to a couple saltings, mostly rain.


----------



## Hydromaster

1.2°f 








a light breez @4mph


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Turf Z

hmm. After Thursday sounds like not a lot of fun.


----------



## m_ice

Grand Rapids family of 6 sick with flu, 'very grateful' for stranger who plowed their driveway


A man's random act of kindness came at just the right time for a family of six over the weekend. The whole thing was caught on camera.




www.google.com


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> Grand Rapids family of 6 sick with flu, 'very grateful' for stranger who plowed their driveway
> 
> 
> A man's random act of kindness came at just the right time for a family of six over the weekend. The whole thing was caught on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I was just posting it.

Not all plow jockeys in GR are jerks...


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> I was just posting it.
> 
> Not all plow jockeys in HR are jerks...


Are you defending @Mark Oomkes


----------



## Ajlawn1

Huh...


----------



## BossPlow2010

That’s fun…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh...
> 
> View attachment 260167


Really narrows it down

Once you get past 4 inches it’s just more of the same.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh...
> 
> View attachment 260167


With 50mph winds.....


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shifting west?


Gfs is tracking east to where the euro has always been. Both are showing warm air and rain getting drawn in on thurs over here.


----------



## magnatrac

I guess I won't complain, my forecast doesn't say "feet"










Yet...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> With 50mph winds.....


That will ramp things up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh goodie, if Ortonville is 8-12"...I know where that puts GR.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh...
> 
> View attachment 260167


HO, HO, HO, Merry Christmas


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh goodie, if Ortonville is 8-12"...I know where that puts GR.


AccuWeather started showing that last night. Was surprised to see it again this morning.
AccuWeather has a snow freak subscription is my guess!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Here's the guess from the service I subscribe to...for their radar only.










To show how accurate it is, you'll notice they have 3.1 for yesterday...we got nothing. But that does total 34" over the weekend. 

As accurate as snow freak and Accuweather combined.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Gfs is tracking east to where the euro has always been. Both are showing warm air and rain getting drawn in on thurs over here.


GFS is garbage. Always has been.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Really narrows it down
> 
> Once you get past 4 inches it’s just more of the same.


That's not what she said...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Probably time to start talking about the big warm up after Snowmaggedon...

Edit: proper terminology I'm seeing is "Great Lakes Ripper."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Until tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weather fun facts...or not. For GR

_A couple of interesting facts - over the last 12 days, we've had a combined 20 minutes of sunshine - and - Our season snowfall-to-date of 42.8 inches of snow at Grand Rapids is the 4th most on record at this point in the season. Just two years ago, in 2020, there was only 0.4 inches so far, the second least on record._


----------



## EWSplow

They could have used a good Samaritan plow jockey...









Woman delivers her own baby in snowstorm along US-131


A West Michigan woman delivered her own baby in a snowstorm along US-131 this weekend.




www.woodtv.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> They could have used a good Samaritan plow jockey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman delivers her own baby in snowstorm along US-131
> 
> 
> A West Michigan woman delivered her own baby in a snowstorm along US-131 this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


Pretty gutsy stopping at Hall St...

Michigan St hill is a bit of a bear in the snow. I got tagged by someone while waiting at a light. Hit my back plow, went into the left turn lane and kept right on going with his bumper cover dragging in the snow. 

Hopefully the walks were in good shape..........


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty gutsy stopping at Hall St...
> 
> Michigan St hill is a bit of a bear in the snow. I got tagged by someone while waiting at a light. Hit my back plow, went into the left turn lane and kept right on going with his bumper cover dragging in the snow.
> 
> Hopefully the walks were in good shape..........


I read it because I thought it might be a medical facility ewe service...

Hall Street is a sketchy area?


https://www.redfin.com/MI/East-Grand-Rapids/3142-Hall-St-SE-49506/home/96180914


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I was just posting it.
> 
> Not all plow jockeys in GR are jerks...


Should I be offended?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I read it because I thought it might be a medical facility ewe service...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully the walks were in good shape..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

From the local Nasty Weather Service...

*TUESDAY AM UPDATE FROM THE G.R. NWS*: “*A STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY EVENING.* (A Storm Watch is between a Gale Watch and a Hurricane Watch).”

“A WINTRY MIX OF PRECIPITATION THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING WILL TRANSITION TO ALL SNOW OVERNIGHT. MUCH OF OUR LATEST GUIDANCE SUGGESTS THAT AROUND 4 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW WILL FALL ACROSS MUCH OF OUR AREA BY FRIDAY MORNING.”

"THE MOST SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS WILL COME FROM MIDDAY FRIDAY THROUGH 
FRIDAY NIGHT AS THE LOW CONTINUES TO STRENGTHEN. HEAVY SNOW AND 
VERY STRONG WINDS WILL LEAD TO *BLIZZARD OR NEAR BLIZZARD 
CONDITIONS*. *NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WILL POTENTIALLY CONTINUE 
INTO SATURDAY* DUE TO CONTINUED STRONG WINDS AND FALLING TEMPS AND 
LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THE VERY STRONG WINDS WILL LEAD TO SCATTERED TO 
POTENTIALLY *NUMEROUS POWER OUTAGES* WITH WIND GUSTS MOST LIKELY 
PEAKING IN THE FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING TIME 
FRAME."


*Monday PM Update from the Grand Rapids NWS*: “

"*UNUSUAL CONFIDENCE EXISTS THIS FAR OUT FOR HIGH WINDS AND HEAVY 
SNOW LEADING TO BLIZZARD-LIKE CONDITIONS FRIDAY INTO POSSIBLY 
SATURDAY*. THIS WILL BE A BUSY TRAVEL PERIOD SO TRAVEL IMPACTS MAY 
BE SIGNIFICANT. *THE WINDS WILL BE STRONG ENOUGH TO CAUSE SCATTERED 
POWER OUTAGES* AS WELL..OVERVIEWS FROM THE GFS SHOW *EVEN 
INLAND AREAS MIXING INTO THE 50 KNOT WINDS* (58 mph)."


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> They could have used a good Samaritan plow jockey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman delivers her own baby in snowstorm along US-131
> 
> 
> A West Michigan woman delivered her own baby in a snowstorm along US-131 this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com


2 weeks ago my cousins daughter did that near bay city along side the e-way.


----------



## Hydromaster

-10°f


----------



## EWSplow

For Kenny's sake, its a good thing they aren't using blowers


----------



## cwren2472

So the entire country is expecting an arctic blast this week - except here, where it's expected to hit 58 on Friday


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather fun facts...or not. For GR
> 
> _*A couple of interesting facts - over the last 12 days, we've had a combined 20 minutes of sunshine*_


Whoa.... If the sun doesn't shine for 2days in a row here people start freaking out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Whoa.... If the sun doesn't shine for 2days in a row here people start freaking out.


And you question my disposition...


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Whoa.... If the sun doesn't shine for 2days in a row here people start freaking out.


That's ok, the people on here freak out when it doesn't snow for 2 days either. They just freak out a lot.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Whoa.... If the sun doesn't shine for 2days in a row here people start freaking out.


I think that’s just attributed to the high number of freaks in Colorado


----------



## BUFF

Had a fire start west of Boulder yesterday when the wind was blowing pretty good from the west. Smoke rolled over the hills and into Boulder which I'm sure whizzed a few people off. 


















Wildfire that prompted evacuations in Boulder County 40% contained


The Sunshine Wildland Fire is burning west of Boulder. It's currently estimated at 16 acres.




www.9news.com


----------



## Freshwater

cwren2472 said:


> So the entire country is expecting an arctic blast this week - except here, where it's expected to hit 58 on Friday
> 
> View attachment 260198


Well at least your getting the wind too....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Had a fire start west of Boulder yesterday when the wind was blowing pretty good from the west. Smoke rolled over the hills and into Boulder which I'm sure whizzed a few people off.
> 
> View attachment 260206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildfire that prompted evacuations in Boulder County 40% contained
> 
> 
> The Sunshine Wildland Fire is burning west of Boulder. It's currently estimated at 16 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.9news.com


Did thy think their bong blew up?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did thy think their bong blew up?


Tesla battery probably caught fire.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cwren2472 said:


> So the entire country is expecting an arctic blast this week - except here, where it's expected to hit 58 on Friday
> 
> View attachment 260198


58 you could take your boat out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> 58 you could take your boat out.


Or the pickanicka table boat...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weather fun facts...or not. For GR
> 
> _A couple of interesting facts - over the last 12 days, we've had a combined 20 minutes of sunshine - and - Our season snowfall-to-date of 42.8 inches of snow at Grand Rapids is the 4th most on record at this point in the season. Just two years ago, in 2020, there was only 0.4 inches so far, the second least on record._


GV would have liked 2020, was it because of Covid?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> GV would have liked 2020, was it because of Covid?


Covid scared the snow away?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Obviously they didn't presalt before the storm.



Would have made all the difference in the world.

Bunch of amateurs...they could use some advice from a fella in Illernoiz.


----------



## BUFF

Blizzard Traps 70+ Semi Trucks Under Huge Drifts for Days in South Dakota


Closed roads and heavy loads meant no one was going anywhere.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/massive-snowstorm-buries-70-semis-at-truck-stop-for-nearly-a-weekuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Linkie no workie


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Linkie no workie


Give it another try Scooter....


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously they didn't presalt before the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> Would have made all the difference in the world.
> 
> Bunch of amateurs...they could use some advice from a fella in Illernoiz.


Hey...not all of us illernoizains are like that


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously they didn't presalt before the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> Would have made all the difference in the world.
> 
> Bunch of amateurs...they could use some advice from a fella in Illernoiz.


That made for really good traction snow on top of the drift.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Hey...not all of us illernoizains are like that


Meh...you and your Hay Doods, J. Baker, rippinhippo...


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 260217
> 
> View attachment 260218


Rut row, the noon news here said it was creeping east..........................................................................


Maybe I misunderstood and they said creepy east.


----------



## Hydromaster

EWSplow said:


> Rut row, the noon news here said it was creeping east..........................................................................
> 
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood and they said creepy east.


why wouldn’t it?


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> why wouldn’t it?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Rut row, the noon news here said it was creeping east..........................................................................
> 
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood and they said creepy east.


That would be creepy southeast...at least for Suck Bent.

Wonder witch model. If it's the GFS or NAM it likely will. The Euro stays pretty consistent but the NWS has to piss away our tax dollars on a garbage forecast model.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> So the entire country is expecting an arctic blast this week - except here, where it's expected to hit 58 on Friday
> 
> View attachment 260198


So even the weather sucks in the norteast...


----------



## Hydromaster

Currently creeping


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Currently creeping
> View attachment 260220


At least we'll have more daylight when they get here..


----------



## Hydromaster

Well I guess you got that going for you


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> So even the weather sucks in the norteast...


I think I'll take 58 degrees over a -50 degree wind chill


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> I think I'll take 58 degrees over a -50 degree wind chill


I wouldn't...


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...you and your Hay Doods, J. Baker, rippinhippo...


I have Ugg slippers on today...


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 260236


It's only going to be very windy..... sit starts to get real when it's very very windy......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sweet...finally starting to get some guesstimated totals...4" Tursday night/Friday AM and 5" more Friday. 

90% Friday night...no amounts given. 

Is it bad when they just say "windy" or "breezy" with no speed given? 

Winter Storm Watch hoisted for Tursday night through Saturday.

I sit corrected...

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING...

* WHAT...Blizzard conditions possible. Total snow accumulations of
8 to 17 inches possible through Friday. Winds could gust as high
as 55 mph and will cause significant blowing and drifting snow.
Additional heavy snow and high winds are expected into Saturday
with storm total snowfall possibly reaching 2 feet along and
west of US 131 from Kalamazoo northward to Grand Rapids and up
into Big Rapids.

* WHERE...Portions of central, south central, southwest and west
central Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty much all I keep hearing is don't worry about the snow amounts... If it's 2" or 16" with this wind we're screwed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Supposedly it doesn't make any difference after 4"...


----------



## magnatrac

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty much all I keep hearing is don't worry about the snow amounts... If it's 2" or 16" with this wind we're screwed...
> 
> View attachment 260239


Gonna be some serious storm surge ...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So you're saying there's a 7% chance...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Slooooowwwwww


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Supposedly it doesn't make any difference after 4"...


It’s just more of the same


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh Deere...


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...
> 
> View attachment 260268
> 
> 
> View attachment 260269


Looks like you are currently in the eye of the storm, give it a day and they'll change it.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

jomama45 said:


> Looks like you are currently in the eye of the storm, give it a day and they'll change it.....


Brown eye...? Bomb cyclone eye...? Talk to me Goose...


----------



## Hydromaster

-21.6 °F
Feels Like -21.6 °

a breezzz from 11-23mph


----------



## BUFF

MIL sent me this last night, moving cow's close to the place so they have some cover when the wimp chill gets down to 45-50* below.
Pretty day....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Welp, it's official now... Great Lakes Ripper is really going to do us in...


----------



## BUFF

Have fun with that


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Looks like you are currently in the eye of the storm, give it a day and they'll change it.....


I think our forecast for Thursday-Saturday morning was at 8" yesterday and down to 4" today. By tomorrow it should be flurries.
The wind chill doesn't look good though.


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> I think our forecast for Thursday-Saturday morning was at 8" yesterday and down to 4" today. By tomorrow it should be flurries.
> The wind chill doesn't look good though.


Same here...


----------



## cjames808

EWSplow said:


> I think our forecast for Thursday-Saturday morning was at 8" yesterday and down to 4" today. By tomorrow it should be flurries.
> The wind chill doesn't look good though.


stock market weather. Goona be yuggggee. Until it isn’t.


----------



## EWSplow

cjames808 said:


> stock market weather. Goona be yuggggee. Until it isn’t.


This is when you really appreciate a good sidewalk crew. 
Hopefully everyone takes care of theirs with some good Christmas cheer.


----------



## cjames808

More ground guys than plow drivers this year. So much for less ground work.


----------



## Hydromaster

-17°f








14mph breez getting up to 36mph.


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like another storm developing off in the ocean to the west. It’s like a pattern..


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brown eye...? Bomb cyclone eye...? Talk to me Goose...


Chocolate starfish.....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Chocolate starfish.....


Take it to the music thread...


----------



## BUFF

Got some Mtn effect flurry's blowing in even though it's 42* and partly cloudy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This morning we finally had some sunlight...and flurries. At the same time.


----------



## Rob80x

I hope we get as much as they are calling for up here. Braaap!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well then...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well then...
> 
> View attachment 260317


Boo Hoo....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Rob80x said:


> I hope we get as much as they are calling for up here. Braaap!


Calling for a couple inches up your way aren’t they


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well then...
> 
> View attachment 260317


Storm of the century really


----------



## Rob80x

LapeerLandscape said:


> Calling for a couple inches up your way aren’t they


Depends which part of the hour you look at it apparently.
Seems to be around 20” currently.


----------



## Rob80x

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well then...
> 
> View attachment 260317


First winter in Michigan? 😂


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> Storm of the century really


Sure.... starting as rain, it's not going to phase or bomb out till its past us, lack of moisture. The flash freeze and the winds will be the worst part of it. Well see how much lake effect makes it across.
The story of this storm will be northern mi and canada.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well then...
> 
> View attachment 260317


 Sounds like he'll be firing a lot of customers. 

Brought on some extra shovelers for the upcoming storm. Might be heavy wet Thursday night. Wind is gonna be the biggest factor. Thats the part that gives me some anxiety.


----------



## Landgreen

Rob80x said:


> I hope we get as much as they are calling for up here. Braaap!


I hope we don't. 

I guess one blessing is many of our commercials will be closed up Sat-Tuesday which will give us plenty of time to open things up.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> Got some Mtn effect flurry's blowing in even though it's 42* and partly cloudy.


Started to snow and the temp is now 0* 2hrs later


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hope you weren't out in your jorts and Hay Doods...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hope you weren't out in your jorts and Hay Doods...


Nope... heading to bed for a nap


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well then...
> 
> View attachment 260317


Milennials...do they even know that a century is 100 years?


----------



## Landgreen

EWSplow said:


> Milennials...do they even know that a century is 100 years?


Bro. C'mon. That 1978-79 winter was nothin.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Milennials...do they even know that a century is 100 years?


No, they often use "literally " in place of "figuratively ", at least my kids do. I remember an actual blizzard in 2011 or '12 where we were stuck at home for the better part of 24 hours. The county pulled all their equipment when it got too dangerous and didn't get back out until daylight. My brother, in his infinite wisdom, thought we should try going out at midnight. Terrible idea, he made it 1/4 mile down the road before he UT the Case 621 in the ditch. Thank goodness for farmers with rear-mount snowblower. I made it a mile up the road, only to turn around and go home, which took me the better part of an hour.

I don't think the pre-treat is going to last too long here, it's currently drizzling and 28, and the roads are much cooler than that...


----------



## Landgreen

This storm should break in all the caulifonia and chi town immigrants that just moved here past couple years. Tow truck drivers should be able to make a killing next four days when Trey in his Cayenne with pirelli's realizes he is no match for 4' drifts.


----------



## EWSplow

Landgreen said:


> Bro. C'mon. That 1978-79 winter was nothin.


I honestly don't remember that one.
I remember quite a few doozeys when I was a kid.
I remember an Easter thunder snowstorm around 1984.
I remember one about 11 years ago when I got up to plow and couldn't see the neighbors house 30' away.
We ended up with 6' drifts on the city streets.

Edit: I see @jomama45 types faster than me.
We're talking about the same storm.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I honestly don't remember that one.
> I remember quite a few doozeys when I was a kid.
> I remember an Easter thunder snowstorm around 1984.
> I remember one about 11 years ago when I got up to plow and couldn't see the neighbors house 30' away.
> We ended up with 6' drifts on the city streets.
> 
> Edit: I see @jomama45 types faster than me.
> We're talking about the same storm.



Pictures from that storm, looks like it was 2-1-2011. I don't see this storm being a fraction as bad as that one.....


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> MIL sent me this last night, moving cow's close to the place so they have some cover when the wimp chill gets down to 45-50* below.
> Pretty day....
> 
> View attachment 260283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260282


GIDDYUP


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Pictures from that storm, looks like it was 2-1-2011. I don't see this storm being a fraction as bad as that one.....
> 
> View attachment 260323
> View attachment 260324
> View attachment 260325


I looked for my pictures but couldn't find them. I believe I used a digital camera. 
I had one where I was about to push though a drift taller than the hood of my truck.


----------



## BUFF

4-5" of fluff with light snow falling and a bit chilly.....










She was a little slow starting, just hope she doesn't gel.


----------



## Rob80x

As of now (6 am) they are calling for 2-5” today, 10-15” tomorrow, 6-9” Saturday, and 1-4” on Sunday here in Bellaire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> Pictures from that storm, looks like it was 2-1-2011. I don't see this storm being a fraction as bad as that one.....
> 
> View attachment 260323
> View attachment 260324
> View attachment 260325


Phile fotos...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Creeping east? 

Overall totals are aboot the same, overnight and tomorrow's totals have dropped a bit.


----------



## Scholzee2

BUFF said:


> 4-5" of fluff with light snow falling and a bit chilly.....
> 
> View attachment 260333
> 
> 
> She was a little slow starting, just hope she doesn't gel.


Congratulation on being the #01 operator


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Rob80x said:


> As of now (6 am) they are calling for 2-5” today, 10-15” tomorrow, 6-9” Saturday, and 1-4” on Sunday here in Bellaire.


Sounds too dangerous to drive in better pull the trucks off the road and go riding instead.


----------



## EWSplow

It started snowing about an hour ago. So far, there's just a dusting. Its still above freezing. 
With this timing, pretreating may have been a good option. 
I'll probably be a rebel and wait until there's an inch on my walks before I shovel them.


----------



## Hydromaster

-28°f
Air moving at 5-10mph
Light snow


----------



## EWSplow

The light dusting didn't last long. Most of what's falling in the area is about 40 miles north. 
It looks 2" by the end of the day and another inch tonight. Creeping east I guess.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The light dusting didn't last long. Most of what's falling in the area is about 40 miles north.
> It looks 2" by the end of the day and another inch tonight. Creeping east I guess.


No rain either?


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> No rain either?


Nutt'n falling at the moment.
The air temp is warm, but the ground temp cold from the past couple days, so what little bit that fell stuck.
I looked at radar around the country to see where this supposed snow was coming from. It looks like @JMHConstruction might be getting some moderate snow.


----------



## Mountain Bob




----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 260344


Time to add more pellets?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> View attachment 260344


Put another pellet on the stove


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> Time to add more pellets?


When it is this cold, I run pellet stove in the mode that it never goes out, ramps up when T/stat calls for heat, then drops to a "low burn". More efficient in colder temps. In warmer temps, it runs right off T/stat, starts itself and shuts off, same as a furnace.


----------



## EWSplow

Its flurrying


----------



## BUFF

Ended up with -17*F and the sun popped out.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> Ended up with -17*F and the sun popped out.


Jorts weather...


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> Jorts weather...


Actually wore a coat today...


----------



## BUFF

-42*F in Casper

Casper Breaks All-Time Record With 42 Degrees Below Zero As Wyoming Gets Blasted By Cold - Cowboy State Daily 


Guess when it's -42*F you can do stuff like this...
Yes, Boiling Water Can Turn Instantly Into Snow During Arctic Outbreak In Wyoming - Cowboy State Daily


----------



## Hydromaster

Use the shatterproof container Pyrex is probably the best, your plastic coffee cup will melt. microwave the water, you can super heat water above the boiling point in a microwave.

Now Go outside and up throw the water up into the air ,it’ll make a ripping noise as it instantly freezes.
if you do it right nothing will hit the ground.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> -42*F in Casper
> 
> Casper Breaks All-Time Record With 42 Degrees Below Zero As Wyoming Gets Blasted By Cold - Cowboy State Daily
> 
> 
> Guess when it's -42*F you can do stuff like this...
> Yes, Boiling Water Can Turn Instantly Into Snow During Arctic Outbreak In Wyoming - Cowboy State Daily


Keep that cold weather out there. 
Its 58* warmer here.


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> -42*F in Casper
> 
> Casper Breaks All-Time Record With 42 Degrees Below Zero As Wyoming Gets Blasted By Cold - Cowboy State Daily
> 
> 
> Guess when it's -42*F you can do stuff like this...
> Yes, Boiling Water Can Turn Instantly Into Snow During Arctic Outbreak In Wyoming - Cowboy State Daily


Got buddy in Helena, Chapsnatted a picture of his thermometer this morning, -47!

He said it's pretty cool, when he went outside he could hear the trees cracking....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## BUFF

Just a few months apart and probably 70-80* difference.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Just a few months apart and probably 70-80* difference.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260375


Isn’t it crazy how the climate changes like that.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Isn’t it crazy how the climate changes like that.


It's fascinating.....


----------



## JMHConstruction

EWSplow said:


> It looks like @JMHConstruction might be getting some moderate snow.


Ended up not getting too much. Maybe an inch.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


This was about an hour ago. 











Now its 39 and misting.


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## Ajlawn1

6-8"... Somebody better get their markers out and start filling in soon...


----------



## Hydromaster

Creeping


----------



## LapeerLandscape

From the south


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Put another pellet on the stove


Cook me up some bacon and some beans...


----------



## Mountain Bob

EWSplow said:


> Cook me up some bacon and some beans...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Cook me up some bacon and some beans...


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aboot 2" down so far...guesses went back up to 5" overnight. I'm thinking they're on the low side like they have been the last 2 "events".


----------



## Ajlawn1

Same 2" or so... Looks like the worst is passed... WC has a total of 7" now...🤷‍♂️


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same 2" or so... Looks like the worst is passed... WC has a total of 7" now...🤷‍♂️


Put a fork in it. 
I'm guessing 1.5"
For those still in the business, probably drift patrol for a couple days.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Put a fork in it.
> I'm guessing 1.5"
> For those still in the business, probably drift patrol for a couple days.



Agreed. Every time I check the radar the dry slot gets bigger and drier...


----------



## BUFF

Got up to 2* and within 20-30 after the sun tucked behind the mtns it dropped to -15*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowing hard, blowing a bit and temps dropped a lot in the last couple hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rather refreshing out there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think it kinda slowed down? Just blowing hard now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nevermind...just drove into a snow globe.


----------



## Turf Z

Hard to say what’s happening here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Agreed...can't tell if it's snowing and blowing or just blowing.


----------



## Freshwater

Just got up from a nap. Rain finally turned to snow when I was sleeping. Just a dusting, with a dry slot coming quick. At this rate well be lucky to get an inch. Im going back to bed till 3am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting...the bands are setting up!


----------



## BossPlow2010

I hate when we get rain and then like a flash freeze because it gets into to everything and then causes problems.


edit: it’s cold


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pointless...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Your bitcoin miner?


----------



## Ajlawn1

I'm thinking salt only makes it stick and not a feasible option today....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Welp, pre/ during salt has worked on a few lots, but not every where


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BossPlow2010 said:


> Welp, pre/ during salt has worked on a few lots, but not every where


Just giving it something to stick to?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Just giving it something to stick to?



Mine as well, I don’t have a oomkes green draw bridge or a vacation to keep me occupied…


We’re getting some good brine on our sealed pavement lots, and the ones with inclines have to be kept maintained because they can’t be accessed if it’s ice.
I’m not sure what’s opened and closed today, it’s a normal day of the week for most, but I’m sure many called off for this over hyped storm.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mine as well, I don’t have a oomkes green draw bridge or a vacation to keep me occupied…


What about that filly?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure it can get any slickeryer with salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thinking I should change my name to Hans Brinker.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> called off for this over hyped storm.


Storm of the century?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BossPlow2010 said:


> I’m not sure what’s opened and closed today, it’s a normal day of the week for most, but I’m sure many called off for this over hyped storm.


kids' school was canceled for today..... yesterday morning


----------



## Ajlawn1

Supposed to warm up to 0° by 6pm... Guess we got that going for us...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm thinking salt only makes it stick and not a feasible option today....


That’s what I said


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Storm of the century?


You shouldn’t be out it’s too dangerous


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The 1/2” we got is good traction snow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

it’s over
Supposed to be almost 50 a week from today, think I’d rather have the cold


----------



## Turf Z

Cannot see a thing out here


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm thinking salt only makes it stick and not a feasible option today....


It definitely grabs the snow and causes it to mound faster.


----------



## Randall Ave

At least you guys are getting some snow, it is 55 here, with rain and wind, but it is supposed to drop to 5* tonight.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> At least you guys are getting some snow, it is 55 here, with rain and wind, but it is supposed to drop to 5* tonight.


That’s a big change


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> You shouldn’t be out it’s too dangerous



Sounds good to me... Think I'll park behind one of these buildings and take a nap...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds good to me... Think I'll park behind one of these buildings and take a nap...


All this storm did here was sell a lot of bread


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> That’s a big change


Every car door around will be frozen shut.


----------



## magnatrac

It was 28 degrees when I left at 2 just got back and it's 10 degrees.
Salt was working great until it got covered up with fluff...
My house is in a area sheltered pretty good from the wind . I just shoveled 2" off my walks that wasn't here when I left...


----------



## BUFF

-19* and clear, snow sure squeaks


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hold my beer...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hold my beer...
> 
> View attachment 260407


That's Whisky weather


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> That's Whisky weather


Whiskey and a fire in the wood stove


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> in the wood stove


Pellet?


----------



## jomama45

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hold my beer...
> 
> View attachment 260407


Pffffft.....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Taking a nap for now, it’s pointless to do anything, it just covers back up


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Taking a nap for now, it’s pointless to do anything, it just covers back up


Not a "plow with the storm" type of guy eh...


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Not a "plow with the storm" type of guy eh...


Only like an half inch of snow on the ground, just wasting salt, let it accumulate and then scrape


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Taking a nap for now, it’s pointless to do anything, it just covers back up


Ho boy....someone from Illernoiz is going to have a canary when he reads this.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Only like an half inch of snow on the ground, just wasting salt, let it accumulate and then scrape


Same don't know who's open and who's not anyway. Little snow traction won't hurt anybody...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Same don't know who's open and who's not anyway. Little snow traction won't hurt anybody...


I keep heading for the snow as I'm approaching intersections...and locking up the anti-lock brakes.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I keep heading for the snow as I'm approaching intersections...and locking up the anti-lock brakes.


Roads are mainly snowpack and during my travels yesterday saw several people blow through intersections or slide into another vehicle. What cracked me up was watching people without AWD/4WD accelerate from a stop, they just just keep mashing the go peddle...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hold my beer...
> 
> View attachment 260407





jomama45 said:


> Pffffft.....
> 
> View attachment 260409


cute...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> they just just keep mashing the go peddle...


Wait....that's not what you're supposed to do?


----------



## Hydromaster




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait....that's not what you're supposed to do?


Only it you turn off Traction Control..... and the majority of them have no idea what it is and how to turn to off


----------



## Hydromaster

Don’t you guys carry a bucket of traction snow with you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF said:


> Not a "plow with the storm" type of guy eh...


Not a plow with the storm type of storm


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Don’t you guys carry a bucket of traction snow with you?


I have a shovel to shovel some under the wheels


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 260411


...but it's dry heat


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 260411


My buddy over in Helena Valley sent me -30 temp this morning... 😬


----------



## Hydromaster

this station saw -27°
we had a overnight low of -23f°









remindes me of my trip to Antarctica
Where we saw the Ke ke bird.
Do you know the sound the ke ke bird makes?

It goes
Ke ke ke Christ it’s cold


----------



## jomama45

Philbilly2 said:


> My buddy over in Helena Valley sent me -30 temp this morning... 😬


Old news, I posted about it yesterday, post #29,087............


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> this station saw -27°
> we had a overnight low of -23f°
> View attachment 260412
> 
> 
> remindes me of my trip to Antarctica
> Where we saw the Ke ke bird.
> Do you know the sound the ke ke bird makes?
> 
> It goes
> Ke ke ke Christ it’s cold


His was from his truck dash


----------



## Philbilly2

jomama45 said:


> Old news, I posted about it yesterday, post #29,087............


you know Mark too?


----------



## Hydromaster

Is he a geologist?


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> you know Mark too?


Its a small world...he even knows people that I know.


----------



## jomama45

Philbilly2 said:


> you know Mark too?


WhOo?


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> Its a small world...he even knows people that I know.


Yea, I get around a little.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've heard that aboot gigolos...


----------



## Hydromaster

Philbilly2 said:


> His was from his truck dash


must ta Ben da windchill.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Downright balmy here...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Downright balmy here...
> View attachment 260414


Must be the breeze off the lake


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> Must be the breeze off the lake


I know you guys are always wishing you lived on Fantasy island…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WE are?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wow, looks like I'm next to FL...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> ...but it's dry heat


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uh oh...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Downright balmy here...
> View attachment 260414


Jorts and hoodie weather...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 260417


Use to get some ice formations on my beard riding sleds, several times had ice bridge from my beard to the front of my helmet which was interesting....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hello...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 260417


That’s a lot of frozen snot


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hello...
> 
> View attachment 260422


You going to go towards it....


----------



## EWSplow

I had to go out to the burbs to get a trailer I left there.
Quite a bit more wind...can everyone see it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> You going to go towards it....


2 days... 2 more long windy miserable days...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've been able to see the bright spot as well...looking horizontally visibility is 1/8 of a mile.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> I had to go out to the burbs to get a trailer I left there.
> Quite a bit more wind...can everyone see it?
> 
> View attachment 260425


I see a windshield with finger print smudges and what appears to be tire tracks from someone trying to back up a trailer....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I’ve seen it a couple times and then it was gone


----------



## BUFF

Hope they closed the windows and shutters....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Our decision to not salt seemed to be the right one. We just pushed a few drifted areas aside. I drove around and the salted lots are a cakey slushy mess.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Our decision to not salt seemed to be the right one. We just pushed a few drifted areas aside. I drove around and the salted lots are a cakey slushy mess.


The one I salted this morning is a mess as well. Good thing is I found out their closed. Driving on it my tire tracks did turn wet so if it has traffic might not be too bad.
The ones I just plowed definitely look much better!


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Our decision to not salt seemed to be the right one. We just pushed a few drifted areas aside. I drove around and the salted lots are a cakey slushy mess.


Yes, they salted the city streets and highway yesterday. It just turned into an icy mess.
I drove the old lady's car and would have much rathered driving on dry snow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Yes, they salted the city streets and highway yesterday. It just turned into an icy mess.
> I drove the old lady's car and would have much rathered driving on dry snow.


Traction snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Small drift...the plow is 4'.


----------



## cjames808

Ethical clearlane applications burning right thru.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hungry salt?


----------



## Mountain Bob

20F, light snow, almost like summer out!!!!


----------



## Mountain Bob

LOL, 22 up here snowing like crazy, but 2f down in the valley. Guess it will be one more cold night. One report said a skiff of snow, other said less than 1", I already got 4",lol!


----------



## EWSplow

The old lady just text me. One of the neighbors across the street contacted her via Facebook. He had a pipe burst and is coming for jugs of water.

Edit:
I told her I'd give him some jugs of filtered water for him and his dog. 
His dog is a German shepherd that Stella barks at, I think because she thinks he's a wolf. Herding dogs.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> The old lady just text me. One of the neighbors across the street contacted her via Facebook. He had a pipe burst and is coming for jugs of water.


How cold are you guys?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> How cold are you guys?


Started at -3, then down to-7,then up to -1, back down to-3. The wind is brutal now, WC around-35.
He's a renter.. I'm guessing there's a water pipe on an exterior wall. The wind does make a difference if there's any gaps anywhere.
It's not uncommon to see water on exterior walls in these old houses.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> The old lady just text me. One of the neighbors across the street contacted her via Facebook. He had a pipe burst and is coming for jugs of water.


Had one freeze up in an apartment last year, thankfully caught it before it burst. Louvers for a fart fan were wedged open, the wind blew enough air in (North side), and we had previously moved some insulation around for a plumbing repair, so there was nothing between the exhaust pipe and the copper water line. Dodged a bullet on that one.....


----------



## Landgreen

Still bomb cycloning. Really looking forward to the end of these winds. After plowing a subdivision I returned a few hours later to check on it and found the UPS man stuck in a 2' drift.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The "band" has setup....over GR. Snowing hard for the last 45 minutes without letting up.


----------



## Randall Ave

We are at 2*, WC is-14*. Had two different customers argue with me about putting in fuel conditioner. 
They may have some issues.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Randall Ave said:


> We are at 2*, WC is-14*. Had two different customers argue with me about putting in fuel conditioner.
> They may have some issues.


Ya,it's not just gelling, anymore, since they took the sulfur out, it's icing.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Slept a few hours, so up for a bit, it's now up to 29F! Love it! Snow quit, only got a little over 4"


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little warmer this morning...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lake effecting pretty good...the band goes from heavy to heavier...has yet to stop.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Like a ghost town... They did raise our travel advisory to red last night which is top dog... Emergency only etc... 

I do have a Starbucks at a complex so pretty sure I'll be allowed to go on with my work...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NWS has us at anchor overnight...it's close to 6" now. And snow glowing.

Guessing they blew the forecast again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Randall Ave said:


> We are at 2*, WC is-14*. Had two different customers argue with me about putting in fuel conditioner.
> They may have some issues.


Did you give them hydro’s number


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you give them hydro’s number


From the sounds of it, they already have it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A lot of power outages around, my sister was asking if I had power. I’m in the purple but me and all my neighbors seem to have power. The landscape yard is in





















one of the yellow zones near Lapeer but we have power there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> A lot of power outages around, my sister was asking if I had power. I’m in the purple but me and all my neighbors seem to have power. The landscape yard is in
> View attachment 260458
> View attachment 260459
> View attachment 260460
> one of the yellow zones near Lapeer but we have power there.


What about the white and red zones?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> What about the white and red zones?


I think we need DEFCON back, someone needs to declare a defcon 5.


----------



## Randall Ave

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did you give them hydro’s number


I wouldn't do that to Hydro.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I would


----------



## Hydromaster

Randall Ave said:


> We are at 2*, WC is-14*. Had two different customers argue with me about putting in fuel conditioner.
> They may have some issues.


hey, I’m pro Howes,
Power service is snake oil..

but I don’t answer my phone, bizzy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Roads are worse than yesterday. Visibility is better, apparently the wind died down a bit? Might be that 6+ inches of lake effect overnight? 



band is still playing. The


----------



## Hydromaster

Pics ore et didn’t happen


----------



## BUFF

Got a heat wave moving in, 10* this morning and forecasting 40* and sunny this afternoon


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> hey, I’m pro Howes,
> Power service is snake oil..
> 
> but I don’t answer my phone, bizzy


I ended up with FPPF this year, they didn't have the Howes, and I thought my cost was a little high.
I am at the shop just checking things, just got an emergency message from the boss, I guess I am taking her out to breakfast.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Got a heat wave moving in, 10* this morning and forecasting 40* and sunny this afternoon


We just hit 3*. Just got a message from the town, we may be loosing power.


----------



## Hydromaster

Feels like spring 
What a nice x-mass eve morning .


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> We just hit 3*. Just got a message from the town, we may be loosing power.


It's about 30* warmer that yesterday morning and the mutts actually didn't just push mud and whizz when I let that out, they ran around playing in the snow for a bit.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It's about 30* warmer that yesterday morning and the mutts actually didn't just push mud and whizz when I let that out, they ran around playing in the snow for a bit.


Stella loves the snow, but she's been keeping one paw off the ground when she's out and doesn't stay out long. 
Supposed to be 10* today and 50* by Friday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Wipers need a flick there fella...


----------



## EWSplow

The lakefront yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Probably should have before I left. You ever have carb icing problems with your zss or SteelGreen s?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably should have before I left. You ever have carb icing problems with your zss or SteelGreen s?


What's with you and icing carbs, but none that I've heard about... God knows I would though...

Had to hear how slow the blade was yesterday... Ummm it's -35...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I never have either. Might be water in the gas since they forgot to add dry gas yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The lakefront yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 260470


Is that a freighter? Looks like it’s coming ashore.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I never have either. Might be water in the gas since they forgot to add dry gas yesterday.


Dry gas...is that like a popcorn phart?


----------



## Hydromaster

Doesn’t you gas all ready have alcohol in it right from the pump?


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that a freighter? Looks like it’s coming ashore.


Yes, the gap in the breakwall is a little south of the picture.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> Yes, the gap in the breakwall is a little south of the picture.


I wouldn’t have wanted to bring that in yesterday. Be like trying to park in the garage drunk


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wouldn’t have wanted to bring that in yesterday. Be like trying to park in the garage drunk


And...


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> I wouldn’t have wanted to bring that in yesterday. Be like trying to park in the garage drunk





Ajlawn1 said:


> And...


There'd be 2 fireballs..the one before and the one after.


----------



## Philbilly2

Sun dogs are out today


----------



## Randall Ave

Got back to the shop. No heat. Blew the lines out and dumped bottles of conditioner in the tank. She's running at the moment. And got a text from the bakery, the yard switchers won't start.


----------



## Philbilly2

Hydromaster said:


> must ta Ben da windchill.


Yeah... must have been 🥶


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Got back to the shop. No heat. Blew the lines out and dumped bottles of conditioner in the tank. She's running at the moment. And got a text from the bakery, the yard switchers won't start.


Oil heat at the shop?
Do you run a waste oil heater too?


----------



## magnatrac

Randall Ave said:


> We just hit 3*. Just got a message from the town, we may be loosing power.


Can you ask them to reschedule that?


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Oil heat at the shop?
> Do you run a waste oil heater too?


No, just fuel oil, i am loaded up and heading to the bakery. And the guy is still debating the fuel conditioner issue.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> And...


That's why you have 12' wide bay doors.....


----------



## jomama45

It can stop now!


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> The "band" has setup....over GR. Snowing hard for the last 45 minutes without letting up.


I always liked Robby Robertson, do you think you could request "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" for me?


----------



## BUFF

38* full solar and the melt is in full swing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, I am one for two. Got one running, was lucky to find a Napa open that had the filters. 
The other one, she be dead. I got wo dozen dinner rolls while I was there, can I just put that cost onto the invoice??


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Well, I am one for two. Got one running, was lucky to find a Napa open that had the filters.
> The other one, she be dead. I got wo dozen dinner rolls while I was there, can I just put that cost onto the invoice??


Are you going to absorb water from fuel with them?
I would think you may have a good argument. At the very least, they're a write off.


----------



## Randall Ave

I could try but I am at the shop with a tall can of Heineken wrapping some stuff for the boss. And my wrapping skills are pore when I'm sober.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

From the crashident @Ajlawn1 posted about.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

In Lapeer county about 8 miles east of me.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> In Lapeer county about 8 miles east of me.
> View attachment 260537


I've got 2" of fluff since 4pm , how's it looking in Lapeer?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> I've got 2" of fluff since 4pm , how's it looking in Lapeer?


Oh it’s still snowing and blowing, I actually think it was snowing harder back around noon.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Oh it’s still snowing and blowing, I actually think it was snowing harder back around noon.


We had snow all afternoon but it didn't add up to much.
This is the stuff guys on the west side live for... I wouldn't mind it but don't feel like working three mornings in a row ...
Im " choosey" like jif lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> We had snow all afternoon but it didn't add up to much.
> This is the stuff guys on the west side live for... I wouldn't mind it but don't feel like working three mornings in a row ...
> Im " choosey" like jif lol.


Partly sunny tomorrow that’s a plus


----------



## BUFF

We topped out at 40* with full solar and no wind. Had a real good cook off on the roads that were snow packed yesterday.
Where I shoveled at home is bone dry.
Same weather for tomorrow and into the week.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Partly sunny tomorrow that’s a plus


Fluffy here , maybe I should sneeze... Lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks to be about 4" of fluff...more air than snow. 16° and not much wind, feels like jorts weather.


----------



## magnatrac

15 here , county's salting and it's working!


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 10* here, clear sky's, they dumped so much salt on the roads with the wind the salt dust looked like fog.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks to be about 4" of fluff...more air than snow. 16° and not much wind, feels like jorts weather.


Heading to my mom's last night it was around 10° with no wind and I thought to myself, damn this feels good...


----------



## Mountain Bob

40f, but high winds, supposed to do this for next 3 days, along with rain?? Strange little pattern blowing in from the NW.


----------



## magnatrac

Sure can get things do quick with nobody else on the roads!
Heading home now before the kids are even up lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Still a little wind here, I can see the trees swaying in the woods behind me at least I can’t hear it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So it had basically stopped snowing at least compared to the last few days. 

And now someone shook the snow globe again...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it had basically stopped snowing at least compared to the last few days.
> 
> And now someone shook the snow globe again...


Look at it this way, it's Christmas, your getting paid double time today.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Look at it this way, it's Christmas, your getting paid double time today.


Word on the playground...his boss is a jerk...and Dutch.


----------



## Hydromaster

43°f
Wind 18mph
Light snow up on the mountain
And snow in Cooke city this Christmas day


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Got 10* here, clear sky's, they dumped so much salt on the roads with the wind the salt dust looked like fog.


Sounds like a health hazard, did the state implement a mask mandate?


----------



## BUFF

25* clear sky no wind.....
But looks like a windy ride through Wyoming today. Southeast side roads are close to high profile vehicles.


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> 25* clear sky no wind.....
> But looks like a windy ride through Wyoming today. Southeast side roads are close to high profile vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 260565


When doesn't the wind blow in Wyoming???


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> 25* clear sky no wind.....
> But looks like a windy ride through Wyoming today. Southeast side roads are close to high profile vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 260565


Luckily keeping a low profile is your m.o.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Sounds like a health hazard, did the state implement a mask mandate?


Don't give the morons any ideas. But i am sure he is thinken bout it.


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it had basically stopped snowing at least compared to the last few days.
> 
> And now someone shook the snow globe again...


Happened here too. I thought we were finally gonna get a break. Most of us were out to clean drifts but a small band of lake effect dropped about 3" on all routes. 

I got a nice suprise this morning. 3'-4' high drift. Had to break out the shovel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This is getting tedious.


----------



## EWSplow

The breeze has subsided here. 
Hopefully you guys get a break for family time today.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is getting tedious.


Yes it is and I’m sure it’s much worse for you guy’s on west side, at least you had some real snow to plow.


----------



## Turf Z

It would seem its just going to snow until it turns to rain later this week. Alrighty then


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> When doesn't the wind blow in Wyoming???


There's a few days a year...... for some reason it doesn't blow too bad around Lander which is odd since it backs up to the Wind River Range.
View from the back deck..... doesn't suck or blow...


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Luckily keeping a low profile is your m.o.


Had a few areas wind must have been blowing 40-50mph the first 250miles then dropped into that 20-30mph range and stopped about 20miles from the place.
Got into Laramie and was following a Jeep Gladiator which turned on to westbound I 80. I got fuel and took HWY 30 which runs pararel to I 80 about 15miles to the north for about 80miles. Did a 30min stop at my uncles to drop off and pick up stuff. Stopped in Rawlins to top off fuel before doing last 130miles which is no man's land. About 40 miles north of Rawlins I pass the same Jeep Gladiator. 
Speed limit on I 80 varies due to weather road conditions and I've seen it as low as 50yo h were HWY 30 is 70 mph and doesn't get much traffic unless I 80 is closed. I typically run 80-85mph on HWY 30 and run the same speed between Rawlins and Lander. A few times on the ride up today I found myself running 95mph which is no surprise since it no man's land and I promptly slowed down to 85mph....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Had a few areas wind must have been blowing 40-50mph the first 250miles then dropped into that 20-30mph range and stopped about 20miles from the place.
> Got into Laramie and was following a Jeep Gladiator which turned on to westbound I 80. I got fuel and took HWY 30 which runs pararel to I 80 about 15miles to the north for about 80miles. Did a 30min stop at my uncles to drop off and pick up stuff. Stopped in Rawlins to top off fuel before doing last 130miles which is no man's land. About 40 miles north of Rawlins I pass the same Jeep Gladiator.
> Speed limit on I 80 varies due to weather road conditions and I've seen it as low as 50yo h were HWY 30 is 70 mph and doesn't get much traffic unless I 80 is closed. I typically run 80-85mph on HWY 30 and run the same speed between Rawlins and Lander. A few times on the ride up today I found myself running 95mph which is no surprise since it no man's land and I promptly slowed down to 85mph....


Was just looking at it on the map. Interesting that it starts out as hwy 287 in Colo, then turns into hwy 30 around I 80 runs parallel for a bit like you said, then you pick up hwy 287 again going right into Laramie. It's it considered the same hwy?
Got some streets around here that do the same (obv not to the same degree) but apparently the story goes that they were broken up that way to hinder advancing armies


----------



## LapeerLandscape




----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Was just looking at it on the map. Interesting that it starts out as hwy 287 in Colo, then turns into hwy 30 around I 80 runs parallel for a bit like you said, then you pick up hwy 287 again going right into Laramie. It's it considered the same hwy?
> Got some streets around here that do the same (obv not to the same degree) but apparently the story goes that they were broken up that way to hinder advancing armies


287 actually goes from the Texas to Montana, about 1800miles long.
Yes 30 and 287 merge in Laramie same as 30 and I 80 do. 30 is also called the Lincoln HWY and it was the first Hwy that went through most of the western states before interstates.
Not sure how it is in Canada but in the US odd numbered Hwy's and country roads go north to south and even numbered east to west.


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> View attachment 260598


My friend that lives just north of town sent me these yesterday morning. Trail 7 runs down his property line.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> 287 actually goes from the Texas to Montana, about 1800miles long.
> Yes 30 and 287 merge in Laramie same as 30 and I 80 do. 30 is also called the Lincoln HWY and it was the first Hwy that went through most of the western states before interstates.
> Not sure how it is in Canada but in the US odd numbered Hwy's and country roads go north to south and even numbered east to west.


Hadn't really paid much attention as to why the highways around here are numbered the way they are... seems like a pretty basic approach...I like the secret designation for the QEW at the end


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally slowed to just flurries. 



I'm tyred.


----------



## Freshwater

Lmao.....


----------



## Freshwater

Hope everyone had a great X-MAS.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mancelona is only a couple miles from the new guy @Rob80x


----------



## Ajlawn1

So in middle TN this morning and woke to a WWA for this... 










I will say there was an over abundance of slide offs still sitting off shoulders and in medians from the weekend...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> So in middle TN this morning and woke to a WWA for this...
> 
> View attachment 260606
> 
> 
> I will say there was an over abundance of slide offs still sitting off shoulders and in medians from the weekend...


Beisbol?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Love the wing plows...2 loading docks in 1 pass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Slight drifting.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Slight drifting.
> 
> View attachment 260609


Man does the sun come up quick in Meatchicken


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Beisbol?


Of coarse... FL again for a week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Man does the sun come up quick in Meatchicken


Lol, that was about as bright as it got yesterday. 

First one was from what is probably our largest square footage account. I think I have the numbers somewhere. 10 lots all broken up with islands at each end. Plus drives. First time I plowed it with a loader and did it 3 hours 20 minutes. 

And they want all the snow from the main lots pushed to the outside spaces. But they pay for it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> and did it 3 hours 20 minutes.


I could do it faster...




Mark Oomkes said:


> But they pay for it.


...and cheaper


----------



## Mark Oomkes

From TN?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This explains my tyredness...









Blizzard of 2022: How did West Michigan stack up?


The biggest storm in a decade delivered whipping winds and blizzard conditions the week of Christmas with lingering affects lasting through Christmas Day. The storm is considered to be just as stro…




www.woodtv.com





54 hours of continuous snowfall...another 22" of snow give or take. Should put us around 65" for the season...and winter just started. And 95% or more has been lake effect. Can't wait for the storms to start...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> This explains my tyredness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blizzard of 2022: How did West Michigan stack up?
> 
> 
> The biggest storm in a decade delivered whipping winds and blizzard conditions the week of Christmas with lingering affects lasting through Christmas Day. The storm is considered to be just as stro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 hours of continuous snowfall...another 22" of snow give or take. Should put us around 65" for the season...and winter just started. And 95% or more has been lake effect. Can't wait for the storms to start...


I sure hope you did a pre salt first


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I sure hope you did a pre salt first


Darn tooting!

We practiced our zero tolerance plowing/salting. Every account was black and wet 3 days straight.


----------



## Kvston

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darn tooting!
> 
> We practiced our zero tolerance plowing/salting. Every account was black and wet 3 days straight.


Diesel smoke and coolant leaking?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darn tooting!
> 
> We practiced our zero tolerance plowing/salting. Every account was black and wet 3 days straight.


So you didn’t pull all your trucks off the road until the storm was over?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Darn tooting!
> 
> We practiced our zero tolerance plowing/salting. Every account was black and wet 3 days straight.


We didn’t salt at all until this morning. Plowed on and off the last 3 days, did a final plow and check everything yesterday afternoon. I can’t do that with every storm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We plowed a lot.. 3, 4, 5 times? Not completely sure. Salted twice maybe.















































tried to keep hardback from building. Road commission never pulled their trucks either.













































tied 























































































Just


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plowed a lot.. 3, 4, 5 times? Not completely sure. Salted twice maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to keep hardback from building. Road commission never pulled their trucks either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just


Looks like white out conditions.... phile developers working on it


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> So you didn’t pull all your trucks off the road until the storm was over?


...or fire any customers


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Of coarse... FL again for a week.


The boy holding his own against those southern cats?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

POS software


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> POS software


I’m not Siri or Alexa, but try this 








POS (Point of Sale) Software for your business | Square


Square Point of Sale Software integrates all the tools you need: payment processing✓ email marketing✓ online ordering✓ inventory management✓ and more.




squareup.com


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The boy holding his own against those southern cats?


We'll find out Wednesday... He's got kid's from TX and SC on his team... Some from AZ and CA on others...

Got a little chilly here too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Another gradeate of @EWSplow school of phine fotografy...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another gradeate of @EWSplow school of phine fotografy...


That is what's taught in the advance class.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Another gradeate of @EWSplow school of phine fotografy...


Yeah needed to catch it out front more, but should of adjusted my shudder speed...

Crossed into Alabama just now... Pretty large pole barn full of salt... Roof but no sides... 🤷‍♂️ Drott sitting there to load...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah needed to catch it out front more, but should of adjusted my shudder speed...
> 
> Crossed into Alabama just now... Pretty large pole barn full of salt... Roof but no sides... 🤷‍♂️ Drott sitting there to load...


Drott? As in a drott crane


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Drott? As in a drott crane


I remember Drott making loaders for all kinds of equipment. The rubber tire hoes were the ones I saw most as a kid. They could travel on roads and dig ditches, etc from the road, with or without out riggers deployed. They had a variety of buckets for them.

These things


----------



## Freshwater

20 deg no wind and the suns out. Felt kinda nice when pumping gas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jorts weather!


----------



## EWSplow

18* and feels like 7*


Mark Oomkes said:


> Jorts weather!


Jorts and a union suit, maybe


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> 20 deg no wind and the suns out. Felt kinda nice when pumping gas.


We were supposed to get some sun but I guess we will have to wait


----------



## Freshwater

LapeerLandscape said:


> We were supposed to get some sun but I guess we will have to wait


It lasted about an hour.


----------



## Western1

LapeerLandscape said:


> We were supposed to get some sun but I guess we will have to wait


Looked like stuff on radar popping up in northern Oakland county?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater said:


> It lasted about an hour.


We are having slowly falling flurries


----------



## Western1

Also looked like marks way had something to/2/too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's snowing...


----------



## Western1

Sheesh


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's snowing...


Was going to ask you about this past event. Is there a limit to how many times or how often you do an account ? If you can do it 4-5 times in a 24 hour period will you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No, other than the hospital. 2 is pretty much it. It's winter in Michigan...live with it.


----------



## Western1

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, other than the hospital. 2 is pretty much it. It's winter in Michigan...live with it.


What are you crazy? Zero means nada


----------



## magnatrac

Western1 said:


> Looked like stuff on radar popping up in northern Oakland county?


Just flurries here , that said I just washed my truck and parked it inside to dry off. 
That's the best way to make it snow again lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's winter in Michigan...live with it.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Hydromaster

40°
Breez @6 mph


----------



## BUFF

Topped out at 42* no wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fake news...


----------



## magnatrac

Must be true, look how smooth the pasture is!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

18° with an 11° wimp chill. I felt overdressed in my hoodie.


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> Must be true, look how smooth the pasture is!


Yearling Heifers are in that pasture and they're like a bunch of teenagers and morons at times..


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plowed a lot.. 3, 4, 5 times? Not completely sure. Salted twice maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to keep hardback from building. Road commission never pulled their trucks either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just


Sounds like you "plowed with the storm"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Sounds like you "plowed with the storm"


Sure...since it was a 4 day storm...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...since it was a 4 day storm...


You didn’t pull your trucks off the road because it was too dangerous


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> You didn’t pull your trucks off the road because it was too dangerous


Its easier to fire clients...


BTW, I'm wondering how that all panned out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You didn’t pull your trucks off the road because it was too dangerous


I don't recall Kent County every pulling their trucks. I do remember a time or two when the sheriff pulled their vehicles except for emergencies. 

Yes, it was bad. But I've seen worse.

I did drive into the ditch once. I was coming into a curve with a road commission truck coming at me. I wanted to give him plenty of room so I was hugging the side and following the tracks of another vehicle when I realized I was in the ditch...drove out of it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall Kent County every pulling their trucks. I do remember a time or two when the sheriff pulled their vehicles except for emergencies.
> 
> Yes, it was bad. But I've seen worse.
> 
> I did drive into the ditch once. I was coming into a curve with a road commission truck coming at me. I wanted to give him plenty of room so I was hugging the side and following the tracks of another vehicle when I realized I was in the ditch...drove out of it.


Since you were following the tracks, was the other vehicle still in the ditch?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall Kent County every pulling their trucks. I do remember a time or two when the sheriff pulled their vehicles except for emergencies.
> 
> Yes, it was bad. But I've seen worse.
> 
> I did drive into the ditch once. I was coming into a curve with a road commission truck coming at me. I wanted to give him plenty of room so I was hugging the side and following the tracks of another vehicle when I realized I was in the ditch...drove out of it.


I've posted before about the storm @jomama45 and I were talking about last week.
The freeway was closed and the police rerouted someone. When I was able to get to the gas station, their car was in the driveway drifted in. They were sleeping in their car.
I plowed around their car and a trail to the parking spots so they could get out of the way. I also plowed my way to the gas pumps so I could get gas. I basically just pushed a trail in and out of the gas station.
This was by the way the gas station I mentioned in another thread that my quote was double per push of their current contractor.
This was around 5am when the city cleared only enough streets for emergency vehicles.
I'm quite certain no plow trucks were on the streets between 10pm and 4am. I looked out my window at 11pm, 1am and 3am and couldn't see my neighbors house 30' away. I parked on the street that night thinking I'd have a better chance of getting out than getting out of my alley. Fortunately, the city plow driver realized my plan and didn't bury the truck to deep at 4am and even stopped to see if I'd get out OK. The street around the corner was drifted 6'-8' for the entire block and was cleared by a loader 3 days later.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Since you were following the tracks, was the other vehicle still in the ditch?


See video of loader pushing truck out in BUFFalo. I can't find it right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I've posted before about the storm @jomama45 and I were talking about last week.
> The freeway was closed and the police rerouted someone. When I was able to get to the gas station, their car was in the driveway drifted in. They were sleeping in their car.
> I plowed around their car and a trail to the parking spots so they could get out of the way. I also plowed my way to the gas pumps so I could get gas. I basically just pushed a trail in and out of the gas station.
> This was by the way the gas station I mentioned in another thread that my quote was double per push of their current contractor.
> This was around 5am when the city cleared only enough streets for emergency vehicles.
> I'm quite certain no plow trucks were on the streets between 10pm and 4am. I looked out my window at 11pm, 1am and 3am and couldn't see my neighbors house 30' away. I parked on the street that night thinking I'd have a better chance of getting out than getting out of my alley. Fortunately, the city plow driver realized my plan and didn't bury the truck to deep at 4am and even stopped to see if I'd get out OK. The street around the corner was drifted 6'-8' for the entire block and was cleared by a loader 3 days later.


Isn't it illegal to plow the road?

Or did you have a permit that time...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> See video of loader ramming the truck in BUFFalo. I can't find it right now.


Fixed it.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it illegal to plow the road?
> 
> Or did you have a permit that time...


I didn't plow the road, just plowed my way out of my parking spot.
Also plowed the gas station driveway.
As I recall, most plow jockeys were plowing their way to sites that day. I probably did on some streets as well. A straight blade plow would have been useless.
Just remembered, I had to plow one alley to get to a lot. The alley wasn't one i plowed. Everyone on that block was shovelling behind their garages. One guy stopped me. He said don't you recognize me? I'm your neighborhood bicycle cop. This wasn't in my neighborhood. 
He handed me a $20.


----------



## BUFF

18*, no wind and has potential for a good day


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> See video of loader pushing truck out in BUFFalo. I can't find it right now.


That’s because the tracks you’re following lead to a train…

23° out 
A blue sky to the south kinda feels like 4pm rather than 930


----------



## EWSplow

13* with single digit wind chill. Forecast high today 25*, tomorrow 40*, Thursday 50*.


----------



## Mountain Bob

42f, probably a rain shower later, high winds moving in. So, all in all, a nice day.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> See video of loader pushing truck out in BUFFalo. I can't find it right now.


A lot of things change when they think you’re not looking


----------



## Hydromaster

40°
wind 12-38mph


----------



## Mountain Bob

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 260673
> 
> 
> 40°
> wind 12-38mph


Yep,looks like it will go by and miss me,again.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep,looks like it will go by and miss me,again.


I hope you’re not complaining


----------



## Mountain Bob

LapeerLandscape said:


> I hope you’re not complaining


Kinda. From the already cold weather, and strange snow pattern, some of the new neighbors are already complaining, so anything to push them over the edge is fine with me!


----------



## Madson

BossPlow2010 said:


> That’s because the tracks you’re following lead to a train…
> 
> 23° out
> A blue sky to the south kinda feels like 4pm rather than 930



How in the world did you ever become a “moderator”???...Might as well let Oomkes run the show...


----------



## Hydromaster

Massive ice jams cause flooding in Fishtail for second time this year


For the second time in one year, the small town of Fishtail, Montana has been hit with some serious flooding, but this time it's due to ice jams.




www.ktvq.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Madson said:


> How in the world did you ever become a “moderator”???...Might as well let Oomkes run the show...


Good question, I have been banned far fewer times than Handy has...


----------



## Kvston

Madson said:


> How in the world did you ever become a “moderator”???...Might as well let Oomkes run the show...


There's a thread for that...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good question, I have been banned far fewer times than Handy has...


The day is still young


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Massive ice jams cause flooding in Fishtail for second time this year
> 
> 
> For the second time in one year, the small town of Fishtail, Montana has been hit with some serious flooding, but this time it's due to ice jams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktvq.com


They forget to pre salt


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> They forget to pre salt


I thought you were supposed to apply enough salt to melt all of it until it’s dry…


----------



## Madson

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good question, I have been banned far fewer times than Handy has...



AJ as I know him is the kid Luther had me babysitting out at the airport plowing so he would not get in trouble...Now he is a super moderator....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a good thing that he's attentive to his work...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Madson said:


> AJ as I know him is the kid Luther had me babysitting out at the airport plowing so he would not get in trouble...Now he is a super moderator....


Was probably going to take a vacation if you weren't supervising


----------



## BossPlow2010

Madson said:


> AJ as I know him is the kid Luther had me babysitting out at the airport plowing so he would not get in trouble...Now he is a super moderator....


You know, you’re probably not aware of this, but every time i plow a lot and it snows again on top of it (usually lake effect), I look back and remember how I made that mistake at the sub you lived in. 

Ya what a blast the airport was, working for whom I thought was the greatest company in Michigan, oh well, live and learn.


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> I look back and remember how I made that mistake at the sub you lived in.


If you start telling a story, you have to finish it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> If you start telling a story, you have to finish it.


That’s about it, I was still in High school and had class the next day, plowed the road and then we had another band of snow that came through or a couple bands that came through, Toad still paid (unlike pinky) but I let him down. 
I should’ve done it just before class or something.


----------



## Hydromaster

40°
Gett’en a little breezy @37mph


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> If you start telling a story, you have to finish it.


Maybe he dozed off mid-story...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe he dozed off mid-story...


Mini vacation


----------



## Freshwater

Im not vindictive toward former clients. That said.... Sometimes it is gratifying driving past some old locations.

11am tues morning, and we didnt get much here.


----------



## m_ice

Freshwater said:


> Im not vindictive toward former clients. That said.... Sometimes it is gratifying driving past some old locations.
> 
> 11am tues morning, and we didnt get much here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260682
> 
> 
> View attachment 260683
> 
> 
> View attachment 260684
> 
> 
> View attachment 260685


I did it today...the boy was running errands with me and we drove by a former customer. He said didn't we used to do that lot then proceeded to talk trash about how bad it looked. It was covered in snowpack and looked like it hadn't been touched. It was an assisted living apartments...lol


----------



## Kvston

m_ice said:


> I did it today...the boy was running errands with me and we drove by a former customer. He said didn't we used to do that lot then proceeded to talk trash about how bad it looked. It was covered in snowpack and looked like it hadn't been touched. It was an assisted living apartments...lol


We have some of those. Probably the highest risk level apart from hospitals.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

3 or 4 years ago we had one of those. Drove by and saw a guy driving his truck around with a guy in the back of the truck slinging salt with a shovel. At least they were trying.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260688


Was that pic taken from the space shuttle


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Was that pic taken from the space shuttle


Looks like he used a Camera from the 70s


----------



## Hydromaster

I took this pic of boss’s pic with my Panasonic Instamatic land camera.
And then I enlarged it with my etch-a-sketch
From the 60’s


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260688


Looks like Sleeping Bear Dunes.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like Sleeping Bear Dunes.


Looks like he took my photography class


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did Chiraq just blow up? Maybe Milwaukeeish or just sout?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did Chiraq just blow up? Maybe Milwaukeeish or just sout?
> 
> View attachment 260696


You getting revenge on the Kenosha kickers?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did Chiraq just blow up? Maybe Milwaukeeish or just sout?
> 
> View attachment 260696


I thought I heard someone fire up a power stroke about an hour ago.


----------



## DeVries

Nothing like the rattle of a power stroke


----------



## hedgehog_MI

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like he used a Camera from the 70s


I got my first “real” camera, a Hasselblad 500C/M, from my parents the year I graduated high school (1975).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well this isn't a good sign.









Grand Rapids grabs third snowiest start to winter on record


Enough snow has fallen this winter season that 2022 will now go down as the third snowiest start to winter on record.




www.woodtv.com














The only Juan I don't remember is 1951...obviously. But my dad talked about it a lot. 

The 3 I do remember were big years.


----------



## BUFF

Apparently we have a storm rolling in later today and I'm going back to Colo. Warden was whizzed at first and I told her I'd come back tomorrow to hang out a few more days. Then she came to her senses and decided to go home with me rather than hang out with her bro, sis and their kids.
Looking at the Wyo Dot map looks like I'll be taking a detour through Casper since there's a 50mile stretch of road that's closed due to weather and they're saying it'll be closed till late morning which can go either way....


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well this isn't a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Rapids grabs third snowiest start to winter on record
> 
> 
> Enough snow has fallen this winter season that 2022 will now go down as the third snowiest start to winter on record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260725
> 
> 
> The only Juan I don't remember is 1951...obviously. But my dad talked about it a lot.
> 
> The 3 I do remember were big years.


4 of the top 5 since 2000..... but global warming....


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260733


Did you steal slippers from another PS member?


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260733


Finally realized how conformable they are I see...


----------



## Hydromaster

Maybe it’s Cal


Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260733


Wait, hold on, if that’s you then who is this?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> then who is this?


Yes. Pretty much been saying it all along...

Looks like there's a use for Oompkiss's green tractors here too...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes. Pretty much been saying it all along...
> 
> Looks like there's a use for Oompkiss's green tractors here too...
> 
> View attachment 260737


Well you know, he really is a 14-year-old girl from South Beach.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260733


Dude


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes. Pretty much been saying it all along...
> 
> Looks like there's a use for Oompkiss's green tractors here too...
> 
> View attachment 260737


You must be in panama city. I remember that tractor hauling garbage.
By the way, theres a chair in the way of you view of the ocean in your other pic. You can get a much better view.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> You must be in panama city. I remember that tractor hauling garbage.
> By the way, theres a chair in the way of you view of the ocean in your other pic. You can get a much better view.


Sharkys is open this year... Harpoon Harry's tonight and Sharkys prior to game tomorrow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

When are you going to squeeze in getting your legs waxed?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Picked me up a lil generic Yeti since I never ever received mine... Did have some gator tail there... Meh...


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sharkys is open this year... Harpoon Harry's tonight and Sharkys prior to game tomorrow...


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well this isn't a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Rapids grabs third snowiest start to winter on record
> 
> 
> Enough snow has fallen this winter season that 2022 will now go down as the third snowiest start to winter on record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260725
> 
> 
> The only Juan I don't remember is 1951...obviously. But my dad talked about it a lot.
> 
> The 3 I do remember were big years.


Better keep your flask topped off. 

We're up to 47. Normally 27.

Plow finally went by in my sub this am. First time since last Friday lol.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes. Pretty much been saying it all along...
> 
> Looks like there's a use for Oompkiss's green tractors here too...
> 
> View attachment 260737


That doesn't look like a place I'd hang out.
Too many buildings and people, but then again I like the high country, rolling foothills and Sage country.


----------



## BUFF

BUFF said:


> Apparently we have a storm rolling in later today and I'm going back to Colo. Warden was whizzed at first and I told her I'd come back tomorrow to hang out a few more days. Then she came to her senses and decided to go home with me rather than hang out with her bro, sis and their kids.
> Looking at the Wyo Dot map looks like I'll be taking a detour through Casper since there's a 50mile stretch of road that's closed due to weather and they're saying it'll be closed till late morning which can go either way....
> View attachment 260727


Got to the intersection and the road was open so no 40mile detour.


----------



## EWSplow

The temperature started to drop a bit with the sun going down. Its down to 45*. 
Should have worn jorts.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> That doesn't look like a place I'd hang out.
> Too many buildings and people, but then again I like the high country, rolling foothills and Sage country.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Better keep your flask topped off.


It seems to have a hole in it...it's always empty.


----------



## magnatrac

So it was a beautiful day and I was supposed to go snowboarding but didn't want to because it was going to be stupid busy.

My son went with my brother anyway and now the kid is trolling me...

He just sent me this picture, yes I'm jealous lol.


----------



## BUFF

magnatrac said:


> So it was a beautiful day and I was supposed to go snowboarding but didn't want to because it was going to be stupid busy.
> 
> My son went with my brother anyway and now the kid is trolling me...
> 
> He just sent me this picture, yes I'm jealous lol.
> View attachment 260747


Hopefully they're listening to Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 260741
> 
> View attachment 260742


Your lawns a little rocky to mow


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> So it was a beautiful day and I was supposed to go snowboarding but didn't want to because it was going to be stupid busy.
> 
> My son went with my brother anyway and now the kid is trolling me...
> 
> He just sent me this picture, yes I'm jealous lol.
> View attachment 260747


Doesn’t look busy now


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your lawns a little rocky to mow


That's the Yaks pasture....


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Doesn’t look busy now


Yeah they do the afternoon groom just to chase morning lift tickets off the hill and into the bar lol.

Tyler's home now and I've got all the fun facts on new pistenbulley 400. The stereo is amazing ( no pink Floyd, driver was 24 years old) . I asked how many hours and he didn't bother to ask....

Apparently 400 must stand for $400k because that's what he said it cost lol.

Pretty cool experience for him. He was texting his friends pictures and they were there but he didn't know it. My brother just cemented the " cool uncle" status by getting him that ride!


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your lawns a little rocky to mow


I just like a little trim around the bush…


----------



## Hydromaster

magnatrac said:


> Yeah they do the afternoon groom just to chase morning lift tickets off the hill and into the bar lol.
> 
> Tyler's home now and I've got all the fun facts on new pistenbulley 400. The stereo is amazing ( no pink Floyd, driver was 24 years old) . I asked how many hours and he didn't bother to ask....
> 
> Apparently 400 must stand for $400k because that's what he said it cost lol.
> 
> Pretty cool experience for him. He was texting his friends pictures and they were there but he didn't know it. My brother just cemented the " cool uncle" status by getting him that ride!
> 
> View attachment 260752
> 
> View attachment 260753


don’t tell anyone
But bully likes using this red colored fluid in their main drive and aux hyd syestem.

some dare to say it is a lot like an ATF…


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> don’t tell anyone
> But bully likes using this red colored fluid in their main drive and aux hyd syestem.
> 
> some dare to say it is a lot like an ATF…


I've seen a murder scene left on the snow before!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Looks like another Storm is rolling in on the west coast they’re predicting 2-3-5 feet of snow.
For the Sierras.


----------



## EWSplow

It's a beautiful spring day here.


----------



## Hydromaster

Makes room for more snow.


----------



## Freshwater

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like another Storm is rolling in on the west coast they’re predicting 2-3-5 feet of snow.
> For the Sierras.


Good thing they narrowed it down.


----------



## Hydromaster

Multiple choice


----------



## magnatrac

Only in flint mi ...


----------



## Mountain Bob

magnatrac said:


> Only in flint mi ...
> View attachment 260798


Nope, go to Bozeman, any day of the year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Nope, go to Bozeman, any day of the year.


I think he might have been referencing a Macy's in Flint...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

magnatrac said:


> Only in flint mi ...
> View attachment 260798


So with that much slush...did they actually plow at any point?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> So with that much slush...did they actually plow at any point?


That entrance faces due west, not sure how they even pulled that off...
Must have been a heavy pre salt , everything should have blown away...
I should have taken a picture of the old girl 50 yards behind me. Not a matching tire, one slick early 90's komatsu.


----------



## Mountain Bob

I just figured it was the poor parking job,LOL!


----------



## magnatrac

The thing is the lot was clear except up by the building where everyone was parked. More than just that spot.

The mall is actually closed as we found out , only the couple department stores left are open. There's a Servpro semi and a bunch of vans there. Apparently there was a water main break somewhere hence the mall closed.

Can't believe they didn't clean it up. 15 minutes with a pickup and it would be good...

Competition must have driven over and kicked all the snow off their trucks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lapeer knocking off his snow boogers?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lapeer knocking off his snow boogers?


Plausible.... 20 ish minute drive lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lapeer knocking off his snow boogers?


I bet I haven’t been there (mall) in over 20 years. The whole city of Flint as a disaster.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 260812


Not much cooler here. It was 51* at 9am.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Not much cooler here. It was 51* at 9am.


Speedo jorts like me?


----------



## BUFF

Forecast for snow was way off, suppose to rain then turn to snow and 2-2.5". Ended up with 8" of heavy wet crap. Did get some Thunder/Lighting snow around 1am.
Storm moved out around 5am and once the sun popped the melt was on.
Not a bad view from the cab.











Got 13hrs of seat time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tundersnow?


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Forecast for snow was way off, suppose to rain then turn to snow and 2-2.5". Ended up with 8" of heavy wet crap. Did get some Thunder/Lighting snow around 1am.
> Storm moved out around 5am and once the sun popped the melt was on.
> Not a bad view from the cab.
> 
> View attachment 260814
> 
> 
> 
> Got 13hrs of seat time.


Thunder snow is always cool, we have had none this year, so far.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tundersnow?


no, gramps he said, 
“Thunder/Lighting snow”


----------



## EWSplow

The temperature is going down with the sun, 58* now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A week ago it was 20° cooler and snowing hard.


----------



## Western1

BUFF said:


> Forecast for snow was way off, suppose to rain then turn to snow and 2-2.5". Ended up with 8" of heavy wet crap. Did get some Thunder/Lighting snow around 1am.
> Storm moved out around 5am and once the sun popped the melt was on.
> Not a bad view from the cab.
> 
> View attachment 260814
> 
> 
> 
> Got 13hrs of seat time.


Building up a nice little slush fund for your seat time


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Building up a nice little slush fund for your seat time


Yes indeed.... snow in the forecast for Sunday/Monday


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> A week ago it was 20° cooler and snowing hard.


4 days ago the "feels like" here was 75* less than today.


----------



## Kinport

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think he might have been referencing a Macy's in Flint...lol


Wait I’m cornfused









@BUFF 
That system nailed us Tuesday on its way to you. What a mess. Rain on the valley floor. Lots of it. Snow on the bench’s and higher. Grounds froze so the water had no where to go and we had to take pumps to 2 properties where it was filling up windowells and going into basements. We did get about an hour of thundersleet which was cool.


----------



## BUFF

Kinport said:


> Wait I’m cornfused
> View attachment 260822
> 
> 
> @BUFF
> That system nailed us Tuesday on its way to you. What a mess. Rain on the valley floor. Lots of it. Snow on the bench’s and higher. Grounds froze so the water had no where to go and we had to take pumps to 2 properties where it was filling up windowells and going into basements. We did get about an hour of thundersleet which was cool.


Didn't get a lot of rain, my gauge showed 1/4" when it switched to snow.
I decided the bench / push back piles when I was done plowing and when I left areas with direct sun cooked off with no salt or pre treatment and hard pack areas were on the way.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Didn't get a lot of rain, my gauge showed 1/4" when it switched to snow.
> I decided the bench / push back piles when I was done plowing and when I left areas with direct sun cooked off with no salt or pre treatment and hard pack areas were on the way.


Do the hard pack areas cook off as well? Or do they slush up and you have to go back and scrape them afterwards?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This weather sucks...


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Do the hard pack areas cook off as well? Or do they slush up and you have to go back and scrape them afterwards?


They slush up and if it's an 1"<> when sun is in full nuke mode it cook off quick.
The entrance to the WW is on the north side and I've gone back to scrap the lane in front of the store a few times if it's been driven on a lot before I plowed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> They slush up and if it's an 1"<> when sun is in full nuke mode it cook off quick.
> The entrance to the WW is on the north side and I've gone back to scrap the lane in front of the store a few times if it's been driven on a lot before I plowed.


Pretreating would prevent that...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretreating would prevent that...


As I got to the WW at 12:30am the sidewalk guys were loading a SSV and ATV. There was no shovel work done and when left at 1:30pm they hadn't returned. WW employees shoveled and spread ice melt at the entrances to the store. I was really surprised the store mangler didn't come out or spend a flunky to whizz about the walks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather sucks...
> 
> View attachment 260826


The good news is my furnace isn’t running today.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> my furnace isn’t running today.


Maybe it needs new shoes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It is a tad nicer washing trucks in this weather as opposed to below freezing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is a tad nicer washing trucks in this weather as opposed to below freezing.


You need a wash bay... 

I know, phile suggestion...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You need a wash bay...
> 
> I know, phile suggestion...


Maybe I should try bitcoin mining to invest in one.


----------



## BossPlow2010

It’s raining in SE Michigan.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe I should try bitcoin mining to invest in one.


Something...


----------



## Hydromaster

Some light snow, heavy stuff is going south
To Lander


----------



## BUFF

Yes theyr









The warden decided to go back up yesterday to see her siblings who showed up the day we left and she's returning Wednesday.
Just me and the mutts at home.
Got more snow coming in tomorow at home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That will cut into the drinking time...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Obviously you've been plowing snow all wrong...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That will cut into the drinking time...


You just have to work with the weather.....it's winter after all.....


----------



## Hydromaster

Snow on the sidewalk snow on the roads.
when will civilization come to the west….

maybe,,, someone can educate them on what zero tolerance is.








Or the drivers in the mountainous area are just better drivers…


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> Snow on the sidewalk snow on the roads.
> when will civilization come to the west….
> 
> maybe,,, someone can educate them on what zero tolerance is.
> View attachment 260926
> 
> Or the drivers in the mountainous area are just better drivers…


It’s called common sense. Very rare these days.


----------



## Hydromaster

LapeerLandscape said:


> It’s called common sense. Very rare these days.


If you french fry when you should’ve Pizza-ed you’re gonna have a bad time.


----------



## magnatrac

Hydromaster said:


> Snow on the sidewalk snow on the roads.
> when will civilization come to the west….
> 
> maybe,,, someone can educate them on what zero tolerance is.
> View attachment 260926
> 
> Or the drivers in the mountainous area are just better drivers…


Sadly I saw an ad yesterday morning during the local news. It was from the local ambulance chasers...

Basically it said " someone didn't salt, it's not your fault".... 

Not only is personal responsibility out the window, you can get a" money check" if you don't have any...

June in January is a joke, but I guess I understand why someone might try to achieve it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lots of fresh smudges on the windows this morning...all for naught.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of fresh smudges on the windows this morning...all for naught.


Remi looking for bad guys outside


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We have a tiny bit of grapple this morning


----------



## magnatrac

Surprised it's not raining.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently we are close enough to the lake as it was all rain here.


----------



## Freshwater

All rain here. Grey and dreary.


----------



## BUFF

Freshwater said:


> All rain here. Grey and dreary.


So just another winter day in SE Meatchicken?


----------



## magnatrac

It does exist!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Not here...
I'm west bound I69 between Flint and Lansing.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF said:


> So just another winter day in SE Meatchicken?


No, its been noticeably cloudier this year.


----------



## m_ice

Freshwater said:


> No, its been noticeably cloudier this year.


Smog?


----------



## Hydromaster

m_ice said:


> Smog?


contrails….


----------



## BUFF

Got 2.5" overnight, cleared out around 5am and then fog came in. Supposed to get more snow this afternoon ending around 9pm.


----------



## Kvston

BUFF said:


> Got 2.5" overnight, cleared out around 5am and then fog came in. Supposed to get more snow this afternoon ending around 9pm.


$$$

Rolling in it.


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> $$$
> 
> Rolling in it.


Off to a better start than last season, didn't get our first plowable storm till NYE. Today was the 5th time out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> contrails….


He's between Flint and Lansing, definitely sewage holding pond steam...


----------



## BUFF

According to the warden they got about 20" at the ranch in Lander..... knowing how well women are at measuring they probably got 3'.....


----------



## Kvston

BUFF said:


> According to the warden they got about 20" at the ranch in Lander..... knowing how well women are at measuring they probably got 3'.....


So that’s why u r the “big” man hey Buff?


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> So that’s why u r the “big” man hey Buff?


The shadow says it all......
I'd rather be they plowing ranch roads, hay yards and feeding areas than doing laps at the WW..... but the WW pays better.


----------



## EWSplow

Operations Update: WE'RE BURIED! 32+ Inches of Snow in 24 Hours - Palisades Tahoe at Lake Tahoe


Happy New Year! What an awesome way to start 2023: Across all of our elevations, we received more than 32 inches of snow. This storm has been an absolute whirlwind. There were moments when we thought it was going to be all rain, but snow levels dropped early yesterday morning and our snow totals...




blog.palisadestahoe.com













California’s snowpack near decade high. What’s it mean for the drought?


Last year, we started 2022 with a similar bounty — and then ended the snow season way, way, way below normal.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Hydromaster

We would’ve done hot laps on the bunny hills all night long instead of parking the cats.

but …WoW

Nice avalanche shot.
One night at crusty butt we had five cats get caught up in the same slide and we’re swept a couple hundred feet down the hill.

One guy got buried up to his roof
Good times


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Operations Update: WE'RE BURIED! 32+ Inches of Snow in 24 Hours - Palisades Tahoe at Lake Tahoe
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! What an awesome way to start 2023: Across all of our elevations, we received more than 32 inches of snow. This storm has been an absolute whirlwind. There were moments when we thought it was going to be all rain, but snow levels dropped early yesterday morning and our snow totals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.palisadestahoe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s snowpack near decade high. What’s it mean for the drought?
> 
> 
> Last year, we started 2022 with a similar bounty — and then ended the snow season way, way, way below normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com


Holy Crap...
_Happy New Year! What an awesome way to start 2023: Across all of our elevations, we received more than 32 inches of snow. This storm has been an absolute whirlwind. There were moments when we thought it was going to be all rain, but snow levels dropped early yesterday morning and our snow totals have obliterated any projections. 32 inches is what we reported in the Palisades base area, so the higher you go, the deeper it gets. *At one point, it was snowing 7 inches per hour yesterday evening! *This storm set a record for our mountains as the most snow ever recorded in a 12-hour period. We were able to get quite a few lifts open today, and we’re adding even more to the schedule tomorrow ahead of another storm._


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Operations Update: WE'RE BURIED! 32+ Inches of Snow in 24 Hours - Palisades Tahoe at Lake Tahoe
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! What an awesome way to start 2023: Across all of our elevations, we received more than 32 inches of snow. This storm has been an absolute whirlwind. There were moments when we thought it was going to be all rain, but snow levels dropped early yesterday morning and our snow totals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.palisadestahoe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s snowpack near decade high. What’s it mean for the drought?
> 
> 
> Last year, we started 2022 with a similar bounty — and then ended the snow season way, way, way below normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com


7" per hour????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Poop


----------



## Kvston

BUFF said:


> Holy Crap...
> _Happy New Year! What an awesome way to start 2023: Across all of our elevations, we received more than 32 inches of snow. This storm has been an absolute whirlwind. There were moments when we thought it was going to be all rain, but snow levels dropped early yesterday morning and our snow totals have obliterated any projections. 32 inches is what we reported in the Palisades base area, so the higher you go, the deeper it gets. *At one point, it was snowing 7 inches per hour yesterday evening! *This storm set a record for our mountains as the most snow ever recorded in a 12-hour period. We were able to get quite a few lifts open today, and we’re adding even more to the schedule tomorrow ahead of another storm._


Why didn't they plow with the storm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kvston said:


> Why didn't they plow with the storm?


I'm guessing their cones were buried quickly with that amount of snow and wind and they had to shut down for safety reasons.


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> Why didn't they plow with the storm?


Must have been bizzy


----------



## Kvston

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm guessing their cones were buried quickly with that amount of snow and wind and they had to shut down for safety reasons.


Send them your then. You gotta help people in need man...


----------



## Hydromaster

The safety meeting went a little longer than expected


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kvston said:


> Send them your then. You gotta help people in need man...


Thinking about this, you would $hit a brick if you saw what we have to work in while removing snow. 

The hospital we service is in a chitty with a noise ordinance that allows snow plowing but not snow removal after 5 PM. They have 2 ramps now that are extremely tight to work in to begin with. And full of cars. We can only move snow during bizness hours and patients and employees are absolutely nuts. We can be mid pile removal and someone will park in that space if they think there is room for their vehicle. Cars flying around blind corners, people walking. There is no way to cone anything off. We work slowly and carefully and do the best we can. Not going to bother with a flag nonbinary thing.

We stage our equipment on site and cone off a parking space or two for ease of exiting to begin plowing...and people move the cones. We had it once when someone moved the cone and blocked in our snowblower. I left a note on their vehicle..with honey. What I wanted to do is hook a chain to it and pull it out of the parking space.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thinking about this, you would $hit a brick if you saw what we have to work in while removing snow.
> 
> The hospital we service is in a chitty with a noise ordinance that allows snow plowing but not snow removal after 5 PM. They have 2 ramps now that are extremely tight to work in to begin with. And full of cars. We can only move snow during bizness hours and patients and employees are absolutely nuts. We can be mid pile removal and someone will park in that space if they think there is room for their vehicle. Cars flying around blind corners, people walking. There is no way to cone anything off. We work slowly and carefully and do the best we can. Not going to bother with a flag nonbinary thing.
> 
> We stage our equipment on site and cone off a parking space or two for ease of exiting to begin plowing...and people move the cones. We had it once when someone moved the cone and blocked in our snowblower. I left a note on their vehicle..with honey. What I wanted to do is hook a chain to it and pull it out of the parking space.


You probably shouldn't do it at a hospital, but I noah guy who plowed a bar parking lot and when cars were parked where they shouldn't, he'd just bury the cars to the point that there was no moving them without shoveling them out...AKA working for their freedom.


----------



## Kvston

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thinking about this, you would $hit a brick if you saw what we have to work in while removing snow.
> 
> The hospital we service is in a chitty with a noise ordinance that allows snow plowing but not snow removal after 5 PM. They have 2 ramps now that are extremely tight to work in to begin with. And full of cars. We can only move snow during bizness hours and patients and employees are absolutely nuts. We can be mid pile removal and someone will park in that space if they think there is room for their vehicle. Cars flying around blind corners, people walking. There is no way to cone anything off. We work slowly and carefully and do the best we can. Not going to bother with a flag nonbinary thing.
> 
> We stage our equipment on site and cone off a parking space or two for ease of exiting to begin plowing...and people move the cones. We had it once when someone moved the cone and blocked in our snowblower. I left a note on their vehicle..with honey. What I wanted to do is hook a chain to it and pull it out of the parking space.


I suppose I would be pretty mad if I was in your shoes. I have noticed I get more ramped up when its my time and dime.

When we were in Boston last year I was so relaxed. Felt like being a state worker. Paid by the hour, zero damage liability for properties. 

I have considered and rejected doing the local health centers. They are used to muni service parameters so we'd have liability exposure by not being able to service when it's needed. Sometimes the employee lot got done two days later for icing events!

The closest real hospital is done by in house employees. Three seasons ago one ran over a nurse...she didn't make it. That was a long night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> You probably shouldn't do it at a hospital, but I noah guy who plowed a bar parking lot and when cars were parked where they shouldn't, he'd just bury the cars to the point that there was no moving them without shoveling them out...AKA working for their freedom.


Some do, just not intentionally. I guess people drive themselves to the ER or surgeries and don't leave for a week or two? Or tree?

Any snowfall over an inch or so is a 2 night plowing event. We always have to go back and clean up where cars were parked. Even then, those folks that need to park in the lobby will choose spaces closest to the door whether they are clear or have 20" of snow in them.


----------



## Hydromaster

Wondering about the new storm hitting the West Coast.
Peruvian Express at snowbird this morning.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Possible warmth till Feb! Oh my...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So you'll be finishing fall cleanups?


----------



## Randall Ave

Got full sun, it is 55* now, should hit the low 60s today. Fells like a late spring day.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Got full sun, it is 55* now, should hit the low 60s today. Fells like a late spring day.


That was our weather last week. 
Upper 30s today with occasional rain.


----------



## Hydromaster

12°f


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> 12°f


That was Christmas Eve. here, I know cuse both the bakeries yard switchers gelled up.


----------



## BUFF

21* full solar here.

About the same in Lander and I see there's a nice windrow in the turning lane again....


----------



## Western1

58 degrees in the D


----------



## Western1

Ha!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Grass needs to be cut here.


----------



## EWSplow

It looks like some snow coming. The forecast shows the next 24 hours. Total accumulation 0.1"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Better get some milk and bread and eggs and beer before snowmaggedon '23 hits.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy heat wave Batman!!!










Open the pools, break out the jorts and Speedos and crocs and mandles!!!

Give it a couple days, then it will be snowing into April.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Dated news...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dated news...


I know...but I just have a hard time believing what you post...frequently.

And this is from a local fella!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And this is from a local fella!


Noah it local?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...but I just have a hard time believing what you post...frequently.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW...it's been snowing off and on for awhile here.


----------



## EWSplow

We have a dusting on roofs. 
Kinda weird in my back yard this morning, some places on grass and walks had a slight dusting and other places nothing. There must be a little variation in ground temperature.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pre-salt commenced this morning... Running low on Rotella and the 10-15 day doesn't look like it's going to pay any bills...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> We have a dusting on roofs.
> Kinda weird in my back yard this morning, some places on grass and walks had a slight dusting and other places nothing. There must be a little variation in ground temperature.


Inversion?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Running low on Rotella and the 10-15 day doesn't look like it's going to pay any bills...


Menards 15% off bag sale...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610698302453940225


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Menards 15% off bag sale...


Nice call, I think they sell eggs too...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice call, I think they sell eggs too...


This might require some @Philbilly2 math, but if you use your rebate check and get 15% off, are they paying you to by them?


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> This might require some @Philbilly2 math, but if you use your rebate check and get 15% off, are they paying you to by them?


Yeah I've got another problem I need him to work on too...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I've got another problem I need him to work on too...
> 
> View attachment 261183


That one's had me stumped for awhile now...I think I posted it a few years ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who can afford Charmin?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dated news...


BTW, a couple days ago it was supposed to be partly sunny here today. Now it's snowing/raining all day. 

Supposedly Saturday is now supposed to be the sunniest day in a month.


----------



## Hydromaster

17°


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who can afford Charmin?


Those with MP money


----------



## BUFF

7* full solar


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pre-salt commenced this morning... Running low on Rotella and the 10-15 day doesn't look like it's going to pay any bills...


Ethical pre salt for the warm up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610698302453940225


Ford lightening?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Ford lightening?


You should consider NOT hanging around the vacaying Soooooooooooper Doooooooooooooper Moooooooooooooderator.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Ethical pre salt for the warm up


Everything, but seasonals...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Definitely getting that less than a half inch they're predicting.

At this rate I won't be able to justify a Rotella or Charmin stock run.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Definitely getting that less than a half inch they're predicting.
> 
> At this rate I won't be able to justify a Rotella or Charmin stock run.


Yeah glad we pre-salted all our lots are staying just wet with this rain...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe they were right?









Sunning and snowing.


----------



## Hydromaster

Heavy into the liquids….,

You should probably have one of the guys close up those trucks too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Y?


----------



## Hydromaster

Knot


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Heavy into the liquids….,
> 
> You should probably have one of the guys close up those trucks too


ID be more concerned about no DOT numbers


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> ID be more concerned about no DOT numbers
> View attachment 261213


He stays put in Meatchickin... Thankfully...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

None required...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> None required...


Wow.... No DOT number required but there a law about making left turns at some intersections...... Makes total sense...



https://www.michigan.gov/-/media/Project/Websites/MDOT/Travel/Safety/Road-User/Michigan-Lefts/Using-Michigan-Lefts.pdf?rev=294abf7fb1194af7a051b4bf1c8de275


----------



## Kvston

Just saw on the weather channel you boys have snow. Be safe, plow with the storm, use cones, too late to pre salt, maybe make up for it by salting after and always remember WWBD!


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> He's between Flint and Lansing, definitely sewage holding pond steam...


I'm about an hour SE of Flint.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still can't justify an ethical or unethical salting yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wear your Vancouver Canucks shirt and hat .......


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still can't justify an ethical or unethical salting yet.


35-36* here
Temperatures actually came up a degree since I last got up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Little effecting going on...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Too mulch Polish sausage from the HD?


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's been almost two weeks since Xmas starting to see signs of withdrawal...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 261264


I thought I heard the local weather say we'll see the sun for the 1st time this year...still waiting.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 261264


Could be worse................ and have to worry about sun burn while outside....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> I thought I heard the local weather say we'll see the sun for the 1st time this year...still waiting.


Saw it for a few minutes on Wednesday...barely. Might have been the 5 minutes worth. 

It's this crappy in between weather.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Drying out they say...when I axe?

Still spitting snow and rain. 

Not sure the last time the roads were dry...this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## magnatrac

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 261264


The Detroit NWS office (actually a ways from the D in white lake) doesn't even track sunshine. They just know it's a lot cause...
They could have Monday, for about an hour!


----------



## Turf Z

Mark Oomkes said:


> Drying out they say...when I axe?
> 
> Still spitting snow and rain.
> 
> Not sure the last time the roads were dry...this is getting ridiculous.


Probably until the overnight
I’m sure the sun forecast for tomorrow will change too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Turf Z said:


> Probably until the overnight
> I’m sure the sun forecast for tomorrow will change too


I s'pose that's better than April...

PS It can stop now.

PPS It's snowing harder than it has the last 24 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have more snow now than in the past 24 hours. Looks like the possibility of an ethical salting since it's still snowing/freezing drizzling.


----------



## Western1

Cold there? Slick ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think it may have finally stopped precipitating. Now is it going to freeze or evaporate?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nope, snowing fairly hard again. This is getting tedious.


----------



## Turf Z

Sounds like you’ve got another couple hours to find out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Real narrow band dropped about 1/2-3/4". It's aboot 1-1/2" miles wide.

Will have to salt a few places.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you have to wear the Special shirt and hat ?


----------



## SHAWZER

My SIL's cousin is the Caption of the Vancouver Canucks .

Maybe I could get some swag ....... before he is traded .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still flurryinginging off and on. So much for some clearing.


----------



## hedgehog_MI

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still flurryinginging off and on. So much for some clearing.


That is a h*ck of a lot of ing, even for us on the west coast that have to endure lake-effect ing. Better get busy before peoples start parking in their favorite spots.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still flurryinginging off and on. So much for some clearing.


Are you sure, mid 30s and it's mooning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think I'm seeing....sunshine???


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I'm seeing....sunshine???


nope,
I’m in Montana


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I'm seeing....sunshine???


It's overrated..... You get snow blinded with out sunglasses, you work up a sweat while doing anything physical (including beer curls) and you're removing layers while in the sun then adding layers when you're out of the sun.... basically it's a total PITA .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's overrated..... You get snow blinded with out sunglasses, you work up a sweat while doing anything physical (including beer curls) and you're removing layers while in the sun then adding layers when you're out of the sun.... basically it's a total PITA .


K...but it shirley is nice to see it again...for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Apparently some snow in Crusty Butt...and a nice vid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611786826418720768


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wonder how ole poop scoop in Dulut is doing...going to be a long time before he's throwing frozen dog $hit out of his yard. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611896658341826561


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently some snow in Crusty Butt...and a nice vid.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611786826418720768


fake news.
and at 36° and sunshine the powder would no longer be powder.









Better bring the rock skis and be really careful off of the groomers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> fake news.
> and at 36° and sunshine the powder would no longer be powder.
> 
> View attachment 261438
> 
> Better bring the rock skis and be really careful off of the groomers.


The vid was from 2 days ago fella!

You're just old and angry like that one guy said.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> The vid was from 2 days ago fella!
> 
> You're just old and angry like that one guy said.


try reading comprehension fella

48 hours ago zero snow

Only 22 inches in the last week and it was over 2 days sence the last snowstorm hit.

You have to pay close attention to ski hill PR Dept. they’ll embellish more than a plow jockey


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently some snow in Crusty Butt...and a nice vid.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611786826418720768


Looks windy on top


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> K...but it shirley is nice to see it again...for more than 30 seconds.


First time we’ve had more than 5 minutes of sun in over month


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Looks windy on top
> View attachment 261451


Looks like a passing cloud to me. 
if it was that windy the trees wouldn’t be holding snow.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Looks like a passing cloud to me


Could be or it's wind....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Could be or it's wind....


if it was that windy none of the trees would be holding Snow.

And with the wind that strong why isn’t it blowing up the snow in the rest of the picture.?


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> if it was windy none of the trees would be holding Snow


Yes you did after you edited it...... I see what you're up to.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Hydromaster said:


> if it was that windy none of the trees would be holding Snow.
> 
> And with the wind that strong why isn’t it blowing up the snow in the rest of the picture.?


Could be inversion wind and above the tree line


----------



## Ajlawn1

6pm and still have some light, I like it...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> 6pm and still have some light, I like it...


Not light here yet.


----------



## Hydromaster

And no one is home ?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> 6pm and still have some light, I like it...


Yep, days getting longer is always nice


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep, days getting longer is always nice


Just warning you, longer then 24hrs? is coming from you know who...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just warning you, longer then 24hrs? is coming from you know who...


"Day" means "light", ask any vampire--


----------



## Western1

Shhhh


----------



## Hydromaster

Wtf … and I’m getting ads for life insurance …


----------



## EWSplow

Hydromaster said:


> Wtf … and I’m getting ads for life insurance …


Don't let your warden see them...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I'm seeing....sunshine???


Are you drinking the cheap beer again???


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Wtf … and I’m getting ads for life insurance …


One night with her and you might need it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grand Rapids recorded 56% of possible sunshine on Monday. It was the sunniest day in Grand Rapids since Dec. 4. From Dec. 31st through Jan. 8th, Grand Rapids recorded just 5 minutes of sunshine and from Nov. 30 – Jan. 8 we had less than 10% of possible sunshine.


----------



## Hydromaster

Why do you cast a dark shadow over everything?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grand Rapids recorded 56% of possible sunshine on Monday. It was the sunniest day in Grand Rapids since Dec. 4. From Dec. 31st through Jan. 8th, Grand Rapids recorded just 5 minutes of sunshine and from Nov. 30 – Jan. 8 we had less than 10% of possible sunshine.


Sounds like the same for here


----------



## Mountain Bob

Snow missed us, again, went to the north and the south!!! Might be back outside today, fixing things.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bummer...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612632867485384707


----------



## EWSplow

Must be Putin's fault


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bummer...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612632867485384707


Is that headed our way


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hope so!


----------



## cwren2472

Hydromaster said:


> Wtf … and I’m getting ads for life insurance …


Uh oh, Google probably has access to all your health information and might know something you don't....


----------



## magnatrac

LapeerLandscape said:


> Is that headed our way


----------



## LapeerLandscape

magnatrac said:


> View attachment 261523


Gordy cracks me up


----------



## BUFF

Hit 55* today, full solar and no wind which means pints on a patio in the snow.....


----------

